# Harvest a Pound Every Three Weeks!



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

*Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.

I'll take you through my process from start to harvest. * *

What is different about my system vs. others?* *

1) 3 separate Aero/NFT flower systems allow me to run a 9 week flower cycle. This allows the buds to fully ripen and also allows me to run strains with more Sativa in them.* *

2) I use 100% organic nutrients for the sweetest tasting bud you can ever imagine.* *

3) I take my cutting from my veg plants. This way I can run 10 different strains without having to keep 10 mother plants.* *

4) My system is all Aeroponic/Hydroponic or Aero/NFT. Each system uses the same sprayers and pumps. No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.* *

5) I have a 100% success rate with my cloner. By far the easiest way to take cuttings.* *

6) I always leach and then flush for at least 2 weeks for buds that burn and taste clean.* *

7) I run a three part cycle. The plants stay 3 weeks in the cloner, then 3 weeks in the veg system and then the move to flower for the last 9 weeks.* *

Anyone can do this! If you can read a number you * *will have the same success as I do. Everything is measured and it is as easy as baking a cake. 

If you follow my instructions you too can harvest a pound every 3 weeks.* *

So here we go...*


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

You need to start somewhere. If you have a friend that is growing ask them if you can have some cuttings. If not you will have to start from seed the first time.

If you do have to start from seed use some Rapid Rooter plugs and just stick the plug in the net pot.

I recommend using feminised seeds. That way you won't have to pull any males and kill all the females in the process (the roots all grow together).

No matter what, eventually you will be using only cuttings so I'll start with how to take a cutting or clone as some call them.

I select a lower branch from one of my veg plants. It's way better to use a stem from the lower branches than from the top. The lower branches contain more of the hormones that it takes to start roots.

I use a razor blade to take the cutting. No special treatment here.

Moving on...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" netpots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and your done.

My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.

The cloner is running on the same timer I use for all of my Aero setups. 1 min on and 5 mins off.

The clone system is under a 24", 2-light, HO fluorescents.

I use EZ-Clone sprayers for everything. I run a 396 GPH pump for all the systems also.

Use an 18gal. Rubbermaid Ruffneck container for your clone unit. *Everything else will leak!* Trust me on this, I've tried them all.

1/2" PVC pipe is used for sprayer assembly. Use an 11/64" drill bit for the sprayers. Just screw the sprayers right into the PVC pipe.

Check out the plans for a more detailed example.


----------



## whulkamania (Oct 5, 2008)

Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


----------



## ricky ronatello (Oct 5, 2008)

do clones grow less in height??


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

After a few weeks the plants start to develop a nice root system. I don't feed them any nutrients yet.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 5, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.



i would work my fucking ass off for a pound a week are you serious?!

thanks for this stink bud, i have a few questions if thats cool.

How do you combat blackouts and loss of power? do you have any personal experiences with that issue, i ask because i am thinking of going aero but ca is a vulnerable place.

thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

YES.. by all means keep going. tell us how to build the cloner.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.

I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.

The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.

Again, all my systems are on the same timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This gives the roots the maximum amount of Oxygen without letting them dry out.

I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
* 
Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop.

I adjust my PH to 5.8

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!

If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...

I can have 6 mature plant and 18 plants under 12" per patient. I can also have 1.5lbs. of dried material per patient.

This is the main reason I always keep my veg plants under 12" high.

It's my destiny to help others and I do what whatever it takes...


----------



## whulkamania (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh sorry to hear but even if you do have a Medical Marijuana card that is under state not FEDERAL so the feds can break down the door easy.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

Dont be a hater Whulkamania!!!! go be a nuisance somewhere else.


----------



## whulkamania (Oct 5, 2008)

Who said I was a hater?

So I should be a hater? Gee I am sorry I care for other people and don't want *innocent *people being raided by the feds pardon me.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 5, 2008)

Im with you StinkBud! And to everybody else legitamitely using their MMJ cards. Keep it up +rep!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

ricky ronatello said:


> do clones grow less in height??


The height of a plant is the factor of many things.

1) *Time* - let any plant veg long enough and it will get big.

2) *Plant Strain* - some types of plants grows ultra fast, some strains take forever to grow big.

3) *Conditions* - light, nutrients and air all play a huge amount in how large your plants will get.

By State law I have to keep all my clones and veg plants under 12" wide and high.

This actually works out well. If I take the plants into flower any higher than 12" they will end up so tall that none of the light will reach the lower buds.

Here is a shot from this morning to wet your wistle...


----------



## whulkamania (Oct 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The height of a plant is the factor of many things.
> 
> 1) *Time* - let any plant veg long enough and it will get big.
> 
> ...


I wet myself when I saw that photo, the aroma must be so nice.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Who said I was a hater?
> 
> So I should be a hater? Gee I am sorry I care for other people and don't want *innocent *people being raided by the feds pardon me.


I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.

Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...

One of my patients is a mother with 3 kids. She's only 26 years old. She has brain cancer. They couldn't get all the tumor out without killing her. She has to be on chemo the rest of her short life.

My medicine makes her want to eat and keeps her from throwing it all up afterward. The doctor was able to cut her seizure medicine in half because of marijuana.

Marijuana keeps her alive, it's that simple.

When I met her the first time she was sitting there holding her little baby boy. I decided right on the spot there is no way I won't help her. 

That's how it all started...

Anyway, it's like I can't *not* help these people, you know what I mean?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dont be a hater Whulkamania!!!! go be a nuisance somewhere else.


he wasn't... just letting stinkbud know that in reality, the feds could wrap him up any time they want.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> How do you combat blackouts and loss of power? do you have any personal experiences with that issue, i ask because i am thinking of going aero but ca is a vulnerable place.


I recommend using a UPS like you would use on your computer. The size would depend on how many pumps you are using. Remember, the pumps only run for 1 minute every 5 minutes so they don't use much power.

A large UPS will keep your plants safe for days. Your ice cream is a different story though.

Of course during any power outage you will always be without light unless you have a generator.


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool grow bud!
i used to get an L every 2 weeks in a 4x8 using 1kwatt and 4 botinicare ebb & flows, in the og days. i love perpetual harvests! gl with this one!
BTW, 1/3 L a week to keep a medical condition under wraps sounds high?
Unless u are running a doctors office of course?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> he wasn't... just letting stinkbud know that in reality, the feds could wrap him up any time they want.


The feds could wrap anyone up on this forum if they wanted to.. That goes without saying. 

I mean why is he preaching to the choir?

anyway no hard feelings..just dont need to be reminded evrytime somebody posts.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.

I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.

I use an A/C unit during the heat of the Summer but don't need it the rest of the year.

I use a complete greenhouse control system with CO2. I keep my CO2 at 1500 PPM during the day cycle.

I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.

I'm running 3 separate Aero/NFT systems so I can have 9 weeks flower time and a 3 week perpetual harvest cycle.

I use a cycle timer for the pumps. The timer is set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This allows maximum Oxygen to the roots without letting them dry out.

I made 3 separate Aero/NFT systems using PVC fence posts. The plumbing runs inside and is made from the same 1/2" PVC pipe I use for the cloner. EZ-Clone sprayers between each plant site. 

14 plant sites. 396 GPH pump.

The frame is made from 3/4" PVC pipe. 18gal. Rubbermaid container for the reservoir.
*
*Here is my formula for my flower room:

*Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ml Cal-Mag Plus
150ml Sweet
180ml Liquid Karma
540mlL Pure Bend Pro Bloom

I run 2000 PPM all the way until the flush cycle. Some strains like AK47 can handle over 3000 PPM without burning. Other strains show signs of tip burn at just 1700 PPM. Since I run 10 different strains I set my PPM for a good overall value.

Check out the photos for details on my flower system. 

Flushing and harvest next...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great information stinkbud. Being a newbie to aeroponics i am starting to understand. The setup looks easy enough to build. Only thing im still confused about is the nutrient stuff etc... ppm? etc... what, do you measure out a certain amont of nutrient and add to water in the reservoir?
do you keep adding nutrient to keep it at a certain level?

thanks


----------



## growinman (Oct 5, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL SET-UP!! Great job on the pics too! Your making me want to go out and get the parts right now---never knew it could be so basic<--at least the system. I 've been searching for ways to modify my aeroflo and you just answered it all.

Cant wait to see this baby in action! +rep4u!!

growinman


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> The feds could wrap anyone up on this forum if they wanted to.. That goes without saying.
> 
> I mean why is he preaching to the choir?
> 
> anyway no hard feelings..just dont need to be reminded evrytime somebody posts.



Not all patients are aware that it is federally illegal-even though it's legal locally, and the laws regarding it. I don't think he's preaching to anyone, he's just letting offering some advice I guess....


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for all the great information stinkbud. Being a newbie to aeroponics i am starting to understand. The setup looks easy enough to build. Only thing im still confused about is the nutrient stuff etc... ppm? etc... what, do you measure out a certain amont of nutrient and add to water in the reservoir?
> do you keep adding nutrient to keep it at a certain level?


You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM. 

What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.

Every couple of days I add water. As the plants use up the nutrients you will have to add more formula. It's really too easy!

All you need is a cheap PPM meter. Stick it in the water and read the number.

Same with PH. Just put the meter in the water and it will tell you the PH. If it is below 5.8 you add PH up. If is above 5.8 you add PH down.


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 5, 2008)

Killer setup bro. very impressive. thanks for sharing with us + rep


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks stinkbud. Its probably alot easier then it seems to a newb.. Im gonna try this.


----------



## highwayman (Oct 5, 2008)

your an inspireational grower.. and a awesome set up too keep it upp...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is the formula for my flower room:

*Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ml Cal-Mag Plus
150ml Sweet
180ml Liquid Karma
540mlL Pure Bend Pro Bloom

Mix all the nutrients in a spare gallon milk container. Add water and shake well. The whole mix will take an 18 gal rez to 2900 PPM.

You need a PPM meter that goes to at least 2000 PPM.

Add about half of the mix and check your PPM. It will be low so you will have to keep adding nutrients until you get it to 2000 PPM.

It is easy to add more nutes but hard to take them out If you go over you have to drain some nute/water from the rez and add more plain water.

That's why you want take it slow at first.

Always adjust your PH *after* you set your nutrients PPM.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok...one last question, where do you buy a pump, the little red misters, and those fence posts?


----------



## 2ill4u (Oct 6, 2008)

why the fuck is hulk giving anyone ideas, this kid is the tool of RIU. search all post or threads by this guy, and don't take his postings to seriously. You will just start banging your head on the wall until your knocked out. It does take away the pain of reading his post though.

https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/80584-going-england-trip-how-can.html

giving advice about the feds, but wanting to smuggle weed overseas within two of the most dangerous empires.


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/115990-so-excited.html

finally he gets to move back home and grow some trees.


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/112738-i-am-going-kill-myself.html


my favorite post yet on RIU


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 6, 2008)

This the best thread i have read yet. U have really inspired someone sitting here with all the makings of sveral systems and stuck as too which one! 'bout to change my mind and head over to your camp. I can see u dont use a nft mat. I guess thats becasue u primarily rely on aero? i subscribed and reps


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ok...one last question, where do you buy a pump, the little red misters, and those fence posts?


Do a search for Ecoplus 396 pumps and EZ-Clone sprayers (if you don't have a local hydro shop). If you do have a shop by all means buy from there. 

I always support my local business first and only go online if I have too.

The fence posts can be had at any major building supplier. They may be hard to find this time of year though. You may have to call around.

They are standard 4x4 PVC fence posts. They come in different lengths.

Don't forget the 2" neoprene collars and 2" net pots. Have your local hydro store keep them in stock for you.

The most important item is the Cycle Timer. I use a CAP ART-DNe timer.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 6, 2008)

2ill4u said:


> why the fuck is hulk giving anyone ideas, this kid is the tool of RIU. search all post or threads by this guy, and don't take his postings to seriously. You will just start banging your head on the wall until your knocked out. It does take away the pain of reading his post though.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/80584-going-england-trip-how-can.html
> 
> ...


SEE my gut feeling was right.
I knew there was something pecuiliar about this guy,, 
what an idiot.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies? 

You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.

Flushing is one of the most important aspects of my grow. Some will argue that it is not needed. Don't listen to them! Trust me on this, flushing really helps improve the smell and flavor of your bud.

I start my flush 2 weeks before harvest. I drain the rez and fill it with tap water.

I let the pump run constantly for about an hour to wash out any nutes hanging around. 

Then I drain the rez and refill it. I add 150ml of Clearex and let the pump run normally for 24hrs.

After one day I drain the water/clearex and run just straight water for the next two weeks.

I always keep my PH at 5.8

I check the rez every couple of days. If I see the PPM climb more than 50 PPM I'll do another rez change

Your plants will start to turn colors during the flush. This is good. It means that the plant is using up all the available nutrients.

I've seen purple, red, yellow and blue during the flush.

At the end of 2 weeks your plants should be ready for harvest.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 6, 2008)

What about running the co2 through the pvc frame?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

*Now it's time to reap the rewards of all your hard work!*

Towards the end of your flush you need to start checking the trichromes with a strong magnifying glass or a microscope. 

If you have a camera with macro capabilities you can use that to inspect the buds.

Your are looking for the trichromes to turn from clear to cloudy. I like my mostly Indicas with a little amber in the trichromes but I like my Sativas so that the trichs are just starting to turn cloudy.

If you harvest early in the window the high will be more of a head high. Also the more you smoke the higher you get. This is called the ceiling of the high. Sativas are well known for this type of high.

If you harvest later in the window you will get more of a body high. You know that couch lock feeling you get when you smoke a lot of hash like bud. Indicas and Afgani are the strains I think of for a body stone.

Now you have to factor in the fact that different strains are a mixture of Indica and Sativa. Then take into account that each strain takes a different amount of time to finish and you can have your hands full in no time.

So it's a personal thing, not an exact science. You choose what you like best. There is no exact day you can harvest but the time when you harvest effects the final high of the bud.

For me it works out like this. I like two main types of medicine. The first is better for the day. The second works better for the evening.

My more Sativa strains are harvested at the early side of the window. This gives me that soaring, energetic high that keeps climbing the more you smoke. It's great for work and play.

At around 9 weeks the more Indica strains are very finished. This is late in the window for them. The high is very body like and medicinal. It's works great for pain and nausea. Or when you need to get to sleep.

I get the best of both worlds at 9 weeks.

Stay tuned for more on harvesting...


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Oct 6, 2008)

2ill4u said:


> why the fuck is hulk giving anyone ideas, this kid is the tool of RIU. search all post or threads by this guy, and don't take his postings to seriously. You will just start banging your head on the wall until your knocked out. It does take away the pain of reading his post though.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/80584-going-england-trip-how-can.html
> 
> ...


I posted in that shit talking shit to whulkamania so many times if i look at it again i might flip out, this kid is such a tool man straight, if anyone weaants to laugh read page 3-last of that im going to kill myself thread, you will shit yourself , if not literally, in your mind!


----------



## Kludge (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job and +Karma man! You are the kind of grower I look up to and hope to emulate.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> What about running the co2 through the pvc frame?


What a great idea! The plant supports are right next to the buds.

You could drill small holes right next to each bud site and hook the hose up to a fitting. It would be easy and work unreal!

I'll have to try it out and see how it works. After my next harvest I'll drill the holes in the cross supports and put in a fitting.

Thanks dude!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Great thread man, the plants look amazing! Its great what you are doing for your patients, it looks like they prolly have some A++ medicals. As you well know in the end its all about risk vs reward, and its not always 100% about self reward +rep "DOC" . 

It looked like you had some AK47, what do you think of it? I've been planning an AK grow for a while, it seems like it should be the shit if you will. Do you make hash with your trim, or edibles, or......?


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Oct 6, 2008)

not to jack thread, i fuckin love this thread and the info stinkbud linked up, i definately am going to try and areo grow in the near future, and this setup kinda simplified all the questions i had about my grow, so i got plans now, thanks bud!

and whulkamania you should quit while you are FAR behind, and not to go any farther.
You are the butt end joke of this site, liek 10-20 people have quotes from YOU and your stupid threads as they're signatures, like you are SO incredibly STUPID, that people have to show your stupidity on their own time because they feel the need to spread the word of how stupid you really are, and none of them know you! Just leave the site, no body here wants to talk to you, hear anything you have to say because your mindset is that of a child. Nobody wants to help you, or recieve anything that resembles help(in your case it would be a detrimental suggestion that ould perpetually turn someone into somewhat any fraction of a retard that you are, just leave the site, you are either some pathetic kid who brags about his lack of knowledge and abbundance of money to all, or you are a cop. So eat a dick and get teh fuck out of here, you provide nothing to this site, the people, and its quite obvious you will never provide anything to anyone else or society.

You are the epitome of a stupid impatient childish fool who thinks life is a fairytale and everything will work itself out, you have fucked up royally by doing what you said you have done, but your parents have fucked up even more royally for bringing you into this world. Do not post in this thread tellin stinkbud about feds, you cant even spell the word Fed abbreviates, dumbass. he knows 300x more than you in every aspect of growing and i assume life, as of the amazing view and character i have seen him display, this guy sounds like the last of a dying breed(compasionate humans). You suck ass whulkamania, your stupid as hell. 

Drink the punch.

Sorry stinkbud didnt mean to jack your shit for a post, its just id rather post this once so nobody that reads this could possibly think whulkamania is actually in any way sane or a level minded man, although im sure hes 14 and in no way close to becoming a man in the next decade.

But yea man rep+++ for this whole blueprint of your setup. and man i dont know if your throwing them patients herbs for free, or if they pay you a fraction of street price(or store price w/e you at), but what you are doing for others is amazing bro, straight up.


----------



## simsays (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to post all this information / images / diagrams.

deserves to be stickied!

+rep , stay good stink


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 6, 2008)

Good shit Stink Bud!!! Good to see you around bro.

I also like the idea of putting Co2 in ur frame. Would be a very steamlined op.

I do have question for ya tho. Is the "NFT" part only from the mistings? or do you have another pump flowing a stream down to ur res?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

flipsidesw said:


> Is the "NFT" part only from the mistings? or do you have another pump flowing a stream down to ur res?


The sprayers take care of everything. You only need one pump.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 6, 2008)

Why the dual container for the veg system? more room for the roots?

I am in the process of building a clone/veg cabinet,,, i have a t5 floro that i think will work for both clones and vegging. The rubbermaid clone container sits about 16 inches high, and the dual veg would be 2x that.
Is it possible to just run a reservoir to the veg cab so the plants will sit even/ or should i modify the cab so the veg sits down lower. does this make sense?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

So now we have watched the trichromes and decided it is time to cut our babies. 

I use some gardening shears and just cut them off at the base. Once I cut all the plants I turn off the pump and let the roots dry out. That way it is not so messy with wet slimy roots everywhere.

You have two options with the plants.

*1) Hang the plants to dry and trim the buds later.*

Advantage: Hanging them up allows the maximum drying time. This allows the plants to get rid of any leftover nutes in the buds so they taste nice and sweet. 

Disadvantage: It takes longer to dry this way. It is harder to trim the buds. You have to watch for mold. A longer drying time could allow mold to develop.

*2) Trim the buds now and put them on a screen to dry.*

Advantage: It is a lot easier to trim the buds when they are fresh. Mold problems disappear. Faster drying time. If you need smoke, trim first.

Disadvantage: Not much if you have flushed properly. The buds could dry too fast. Crispy on the outside and wet on the inside. Puting the buds in a brown paper bag can be used to slow the dry down.

I do both and really can't tell the difference in taste. But then again I flush the hell out of my plants before I harvest. 

It's a lot easier to pull a plant and trim it right then. That way you are done right away and can move on to maintenance.

Stay tuned for trimming and curing.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Why the dual container for the veg system? more room for the roots?
> 
> I am in the process of building a clone/veg cabinet,,, i have a t5 floro that i think will work for both clones and vegging. The rubbermaid clone container sits about 16 inches high, and the dual veg would be 2x that.
> Is it possible to just run a reservoir to the veg cab so the plants will sit even/ or should i modify the cab so the veg sits down lower. does this make sense?


The reason I run a dual container is so that I can easily move the plants into the flower room when the time comes. 

In a single container system the roots get so long they start to clog the pump. They all grow together so you have to break them apart which damages the roots.

The single container system works great for clones because by the time the roots are getting too long it's time to go into the veg unit.

You could just run one veg unit and use it for your clone unit too. Just stick the cuttings directly into the veg unit and they will root and keep growing.

In fact the veg system can be used throughout the whole grow cycle if you wanted too. I flowered plants in my veg unit before and it works great. 

The only problem I had was with height and plant support. The plants got too tall for my room and there was no easy way to support them. Maybe build a PVC plant support frame?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

It's important to address what type of containers you can use. First I will tell you my story.

I tried every brand and every technique. I tried sanding and silicone. Rubber tape and auto/boat strip. Every single time it leaked! Many towels later....

I finnaly tried *Rubbermaid Ruffneck* containers. No leaks with no seals what so ever! It was a dream come true. It's like they are made for the job!

With the Aero/NFT Fence post system can use any type of container for a reservoir. Same with the bottom rez container on the veg unit.

So you only need to use the Ruffneck container where you use sprayers.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again stinkbud... im thinking a dual 30 gallon rubber roughneck for both clones and veg. 
And cut the side deep where the veg roots go.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> It looked like you had some AK47, what do you think of it? I've been planning an AK grow for a while, it seems like it should be the shit if you will. Do you make hash with your trim, or edibles, or......?


AK47 is one of my best strains. It grows super fast and dense. 

The smoke is very smooth. By far the smoothest of all my strains. You can load a double hit and still not cough.

It has a tangy smell. Not really like hash but not really fruity either. Very tasty though.

Here is the secret about AK47 that many don't know about. There are actually two different phenotypes that come out of the seeds.

One is more Indica and the other is more Sativa. The traits are what you would expect from each type of plant.

The Sativa phenotype is the one you want though! All I can say is Holy shit! The more you smoke the higher you get. Maximum ceiling high!

The Indica phenotype is what I've been growing for a while but I finally found the Sativa phenotype from a friend. I'm stoked dude!

Here is my quiver at the moment:
AK-47
Blueberry
Bubblegum
Elvy
Goo
NYC Diesel
Purple Silver
Shishkeberry
Skunk #11
Snowbud (Akorn)


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

If your stems snap when you bend them then your buds are dry and ready for curing. 

Curing is the last process of the grow. It allows the smoke to smooth out and taste better. Bud that is harsh to smoke right after drying will many times mellow out with time.

If you haven't trimmed the buds go ahead and do the dirty deed.

I cure my bud in the classic glass jars used for canning. Any brand will work fine.

Don't pack the bud too tightly, you want them to breath.

Open the jars a few times a day for the first week. Then open them every few days until they smell sweet. 

If they start smelling funky then you didn't let them dry enough. Take them out and let them dry completely.

It usually takes a good 3 months for the best cure. Like fine wine the longer bud cures the better it will taste.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

Taking care of the different systems is really quite easy.

Every harvest I clean and change all the reservoirs.

Each system has a garden hose fitting and valve. I attach a garden hose and run the hose into the bathtub.

Open the valve, plug the pump in and drain the rez. Double check your hose so your not spraying water all over the bathroom!

Listen for a sucking sound from the pump. That tells you it time to unplug the pump. *

Don't forget to close the valve at this time!* I heard about a guy that sprayed water all over himself like a total idiot because he forgot to close the valve. I don't want to mention any names but it starts with stink and ends with bud.

Get a garden hose adapter for your sink and attach your hose. No need to haul water around unless you like that sort of thing. *

Don't get stoned while you are filling your reservior!* Don't ask me how I know this...

After harvest I remove all the plant matter and clean everything with bleach water. I run a little bleach in the water for a couple of hours and then flush with plain water a couple of times.

I really clean the shit out of all my stuff every harvest. You want your grow rooms as clean as a hospital. Actually cleaner would be better.

I always have a complete set of clean sprayers. I replace the sprayers every harvest and put the dirty ones in a cup of soapy water. Then later I scrub the sprayers with my wife's toothbrush (just kidding).

That way I always have a clean set of sprayers ready to go.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude this info is fucking great, I'm glad to hear you re-enforce my feelings about the AK47. If I get AK seeds, I will have about equal chance of getting both phenotypes, right? 

On my last grow I trimmed about half, before drying, and half after, and I hung all of it to dry(about 10days). How do you feel about trimming and then hanging, rather then screen drying? It was definitely easier to trim first, and I want to make hash on my next grow, so I want the trim fresh, right?


----------



## jointchief (Oct 6, 2008)

Kudos to you StinkBud. Your homemade Aero setup is spot on. Your entire setup is very, very impressive! You have a lot of very useful information in this thread, thank you for sharing!! The feds won't give you any problems if you are careful.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 6, 2008)

Dont get stoned and leave the valve open when your cleaning the system with your wifes toothbrush. 

Thats what i call...medicating.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to talk about air. Your plants need lots of Carbon to make the sugar that powers growth.

The Carbon comes from the CO2 in the air. Your plants can use a lot more CO2 than what's in the air normally. That's where adding CO2 comes into play.

If you increase your CO2 to 1500 PPM you can increase your plants growth rate. I went from 12oz. to over 16oz. per harvest using CO2.

Don't mess with yeast or tablets or all that other crap. You have two real options. 
1) CO2 tank 
2) Propane burner

I've never used a propane burner so I'll talk about using a tank and regulator.

The cheapest way to use a tank is with a timer. Go to this site and put in your room's dimensions.

CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics

Figure out what it would take to fill your room in 15 minutes and set your valve to what ever the calculator tells you to. Set your timer to come on for 15 minutes 5 times a day. Keep it off during the night.

You can check your CO2 level with a testing syringe. You can buy them at most hydro stores. You draw in 100cc of air and then push it through the glass test tube. You read the purple band and it tells you your CO2 PPM.

By far the best way to control CO2 is with a controller. The controller I use checks the CO2 level and turns on my tank regulator when needed.

Tune in later for a discussion on Temperature and Humidity.


----------



## Kludge (Oct 7, 2008)

CO2 is something I've thought about adding but won't it all just get sucked out as soon as I turn on my exhaust fan? Or if I use CO2 am I supposed to have my lights cooled by an external air source so I don't suck out the air from the room?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kludge said:


> CO2 is something I've thought about adding but won't it all just get sucked out as soon as I turn on my exhaust fan? Or if I use CO2 am I supposed to have my lights cooled by an external air source so I don't suck out the air from the room?


yes 10 char limit...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

Kludge said:


> CO2 is something I've thought about adding but won't it all just get sucked out as soon as I turn on my exhaust fan? Or if I use CO2 am I supposed to have my lights cooled by an external air source so I don't suck out the air from the room?


*
I have sealed and vented lights. I draw my air from another room and vent into the attic so I don't suck out all the CO2. 

I use a 440 CFM fan for the lights and a 200 CFM fan to vent my room.* *

I use A/C during the Summer when it get too hot.* 

*I have my controller set to vent the room at 60% humidity. When the vent fan is on the CO2 automatically shuts off.*


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 7, 2008)

So from your statement about the yeast and tablets, I take it they don't work well. Have you tryed, or heard anything about those CO2 boost buckets they advertise? I was hoping 1-2 of those would be enough for a much smaller grow then you have.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

Let's talk a little bit about air quality.

The plants don't need fresh air, they need CO2. 

Having to keep your temps down and bringing in fresh air can all be solved by going to CO2 and a dehumidifier system. 

CO2 lets you run higher temps so you don't need to vent as often. Temps can be controlled by A/C.

The only thing you will have to worry about is humidity. Solved by a dehumidifier or vent fan.

I know, you can't afford all this right away. That's OK. You can add as you grow. 

Start with vented hoods and vent them outside the room. I vent into my attic. Then when you can afford CO2, you will only have to hook up the input of the fan to draw air from outside the room.

You need plenty of oscillating fans in your room to keep the air circulated well. The leaves of your plants should be moving at all times.

*Temps: *
With CO2, day 85, night 75
Without CO2, day 75, night 65

*Humidity:*
60% during early flowering
50% during late flowering

*Tips for controlling heat:*
Keep your ballasts outside of your grow room.
Run your lights at night.
Install a wall A/C unit


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So from your statement about the yeast and tablets, I take it they don't work well. Have you tryed, or heard anything about those CO2 boost buckets they advertise? I was hoping 1-2 of those would be enough for a much smaller grow then you have.


You would be surprised at how much CO2 your plants will use if you give it to them.

With lots of light and Aeroponics, your plants only limiting growth factor will be CO2. Your plants will freak once you give them all the CO2 they want!

The CO2 buckets sound promising but they seam expensive at this time. They use big Alka Seltzer tablets without the medicine. Maybe when the price comes down they will be good source of CO2. Aren't they over a 100 bucks a shot now?

Also, I use a CO2 controller. I'm not sure if you can have it go on and off quickly like a tank does.

There is no way you will produce enough CO2 with yeast. If you could, your whole house would smell like a fucking bakery. Everyone will be asking "Where's all the fresh bread bitch, I want a piece!"


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Everyone will be asking "Where's all the fresh bread bitch, I want a piece!"


i was checking them boost buckets out the other day i think its like 140 bills for it and 109 for the refills it lasts like 90 days i think so it would be 110 bills a gro to run that jawn not sure how you would regulate it thou you only use it during lights on and only up to 1500 ppm so maybe its tweekable to make it last 2 grows how much does it cost to run your co2 setup stinky??? i know the regulators and shit are expensive but can you break it down for me


----------



## bwh1529 (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone out there has a few moments to help me please feel free to do so:

This is my first attempt at growing with the aerogarden let alone my first time growing period. I want to put a seed in the aerogarden and grow for my own needs. I have read the threads all day long and i know that i want to use the LowRyder Seeds. What steps do i need to take to make this happen? Please excuse my ignorance


----------



## Tomapalooza (Oct 7, 2008)

I made a setup thats totally different than yours, and it works quite well but I'm thinking of just trashing mine and making the one you have plans for on here. mine has been redone so many times that its a frankenstein of a grower. I already have tons of blue/red LED grow lights. Do you think that your setup would be as efficient as it is now if i switched all the veg lights for leds?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

bwh1529 said:


> anyone out there has a few moments to help me please feel free to do so:
> 
> This is my first attempt at growing with the aerogarden let alone my first time growing period. I want to put a seed in the aerogarden and grow for my own needs. I have read the threads all day long and i know that i want to use the LowRyder Seeds. What steps do i need to take to make this happen? Please excuse my ignorance


Sell your Aerogarden on Fleabay and build one of my veg systems for $40.

Trust me on this!

You can do a complete grow with my veg system, even if you have limited room.

Grab a cheap 400W or 250W MH light online. 

Use my nutrient formula and you can actually grow some REAL BUDZ.

Don't fuck with LowRyder seeds. Order some kick ass Feminized seeds online. Or better yet find another grower and get some cuttings.

Check out the illustration of my veg system. Read this whole post for more detailed information. 

*You can do this!*


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

Tomapalooza said:


> I made a setup thats totally different than yours, and it works quite well but I'm thinking of just trashing mine and making the one you have plans for on here. mine has been redone so many times that its a frankenstein of a grower. I already have tons of blue/red LED grow lights. Do you think that your setup would be as efficient as it is now if i switched all the veg lights for leds?


*You could veg with just about any type of light source you wanted. Veg long enough and any plant will get big.

For flowering you want to use an HPS light. You just can't beat the results. Vented hoods address all the heat issues.* *

I'm actually looking into switching my 250MH veg light for some HO fluorescent.* *

I like how FL's kept the inter node length down. You can also run the light very close to the plants without burning.*


----------



## bonze309 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks stinkbud when I get my outside harvest done I will be tryn my hand at a setup like yours seems basic but yet productive. This will help many rollitup members!!! So I am sure you will be hearing from me will have alot of questions for you hope you do not mind. So once againg thank you very much. Good luck.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 7, 2008)

I just finished my clone and veg closet. next is building the clone and veg unit and ordering pumps etc... I built this closet in a spare room with the back of the closet open next to a screened window that has fresh air and sunshine... is this a good idea? or should i seal up the closet 100%?

Also, i am a member of a club here and have access to clones, but they are usually rooted in soil or rockwool. Could i just stick them in the cloner rockwool/soil and all?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

> I built this closet in a spare room with the back of the closet open next to a screened window that has fresh air and sunshine... is this a good idea? or should i seal up the closet 100%?


Natural light is great!

Security is the only thing that comes to my mind. You will have to have 18 hours of light to keep the plants in veg.

The window may be a bright beacon when it starts getting dark early.



> Also, i am a member of a club here and have access to clones, but they are usually rooted in soil or rockwool. Could i just stick them in the cloner rockwool/soil and all?


My next subject was going to be genetics. 

The success of the entire grow is dependent on your choice of genetics. 

I wouldn't worry about whether the clones are in rockwool or soil.

You can always stick the plants in soil and take cuttings off of them in a few weeks.

If you can get Granddy Purple or Trainwreck then snag them no matter what.

Rockwool can go directly into the netpots.

I tried going from soil to hydro once. Washing the soil off nearly killed the plants. The cuttings I took outgrew the mothers that where in soil!

Stay tuned for a detailed discussion on genetics...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 7, 2008)

I live out in the boonies so the light wouldnt be a problem, i just thought maybe pests could get into the cabinet somehow if it wasnt completely sealef off... thanks for the info.


----------



## davedub69 (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you have problems with nutrient salts clogging the sprayers? Also, when your exhaust fans come on isn't a lot of the Co2 removed? I would only recommend Co2 if you are running a complete sealed room w/ A/C b/c you are wasting a lot of Co2- just my two cents. I am not knocking your grow by any means b/c you are getting great results- I just want to see you get MAX results the most efficently! keep up the great work!


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 7, 2008)

LMAO! keep it up SB! i told ya, i had yo back from the beginning  im really going to build this, so if u can help me... i'd appreciate it... flower room in the garage in a 13x9 area.. this looks perfect for my space... . 2x600W + 1x400W HPS... veg room in my closet under 40k lumens of T5 flouros =) FLOWER ROOM COMING SOON


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

> Do you have problems with nutrient salts clogging the sprayers?


I usually don't have problems with salts. It is usually the roots that get in the way of the sprayers. Sometimes I have to move the roots in my veg system to keep them out of the sprayers.

I always have clean sprayers handy. They are easy to clean and replace.



> Also, when your exhaust fans come on isn't a lot of the Co2 removed?


My CO2 controller automatically shuts off the CO2 when the fan is on so I don't waste CO2. As soon as the humidity or temp reach the right point the controller kicks the CO2 back on until it reaches 1500 PPM.

The controller then monitors the CO2 keeping the room at exactly 1500 PPM at all times. (during the day)

My lights and room are completely sealed. Air for my lights is drawn from another room and vented into my attic.

I only exhaust when humidity goes over 60%. So with my room temp kept at 85, the exhaust fan only goes on a few times a day (this time of year).

I'll have to fire up a dehumidifier as soon as the rain comes. My A/C is put away for the rest of the year.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 8, 2008)

ok the one thing i dont get is how do the plants support themselves
i mean you have these huge fat plants with huge fat buds
what stops them tipping over, there are no roots supported by (soil/rock/pearlite/coco)
apart from that i want to just make your cloner box and go full to flower with that
just carry the box from the veg room to the flower room : too easy


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> ok the one thing i dont get is how do the plants support themselves
> i mean you have these huge fat plants with huge fat buds what stops them tipping over, there are no roots supported by (soil/rock/pearlite/coco)
> apart from that i want to just make your cloner box and go full to flower with that just carry the box from the veg room to the flower room : too easy


Actually you just carry the lid and leave the box for the next batch (and lid) You can even move lids around so that the new plants receive the most light.

I had two plumbed together so the the back container drained into the first res via a hose. That way I only had to deal with one res per two lids.

7 sites per lid is all I could get to fit for flower. Any more and I had space issues with the plants.

After all that I still prefer Aero/NFT for flowering.

Check out the photos of my Aero/NFT system I use for flowering. You can see that I build my plant supports into the frame.

If you wanted to use the veg system for flowering you would need to build some sort of support for the buds.


----------



## otherone33 (Oct 8, 2008)

Stinkbud can u show me how you made your flowering system. Found this very useful.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.
My brain is burning with an idea I have that would make the system even more simple for my purposes.

1) I accept that I would need some sort of system to hold the plant so it doesnt fall over  ScrOG seems one possible answer. I just have other issues with ScrOG. Once a ScrOG sets in you wont be able to lift the lid and look inside.

2) You dont seem to use the net pots at all, they dont hold any medium, so why have them?

3) if you wernt going to take the plant out of the lid, could you just drill a finger width hole in the lid, and use some cut foam (say from a yoga mat) to hold the small clone in the hole instead of the pots that you have now?

4) I assume after the roots are a certain length that they sit in the nutrient solution, bubbler style. I assume that the nutrient solution gets airated by the sprays. Would you possibly get a better growth by including an air bubbler and air stone as well ?

5) The one problem I have with Aeroponics and DWC bubblers is that you have to remove the lid to check (water/PH/ECM) levels and refil the bucket. I saw one professional system with a clear plastic hose up the side of the bucket from the base to see how much liquid is in there. Is there any reason that I couldnt do that and use a funnel on top to refil the bucket? Im fearing mold/fungus issues here.

6) If I do remove the lid and drag it from bucket to bucket, how tough are the roots. I hear about light causing them to rot, and stuff like that. I see pics of you exposing the roots to the air/light for photos so I assume that they are tough enough.

7) I am thinking of covering the top of the plastic bucket with Mylar or Foil or something to keep the heal and light out of the res. I hear that too much heat in the nutrient solution is bad.

I am seeing 2 of these systems, one under a 400 MH and one under a 600 HPS. I guess I would have to have a CFL for cloning as the MH would blast them into stupidity. But I like the idea of not having to lift the lid all the time, and just drag the bucket from room to room and keep the plants in the bucket the whole time. I suspect I wouldnt want more than 4 plants per bucket (maybe 6) as I like to double top and get a big bush before I flower. I suck at cloning and I love the simplicity of cloning and then just leaving them in the same system for veging.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2008)

> 1) I accept that I would need some sort of system to hold the plant so it doesnt fall over  ScrOG seems one possible answer. I just have other issues with ScrOG. Once a ScrOG sets in you wont be able to lift the lid and look inside.


I virtually never lift the lid to look inside. Just pull a net pot and look inside to check your spayers



> 2) You dont seem to use the net pots at all, they dont hold any medium, so why have them?


It makes it easier to move the plants around. Also the net pot has a lip that keeps the plant from falling through the hole. 



> 3) if you wernt going to take the plant out of the lid, could you just drill a finger width hole in the lid, and use some cut foam (say from a yoga mat) to hold the small clone in the hole instead of the pots that you have now?


Yes, but you are better off with my system in the long run.



> 4) I assume after the roots are a certain length that they sit in the nutrient solution, bubbler style. I assume that the nutrient solution gets airated by the sprays. Would you possibly get a better growth by including an air bubbler and air stone as well ?


No, the roots never set in water on any of my systems. By the time the roots are long enough to hang in the water on my cloner they get moved to the veg unit.

The dual container veg unit keeps all the roots in the top container and the water drains into the bottom.

The cycle timer is the key to my systems. The roots need the air time.



> 5) The one problem I have with Aeroponics and DWC bubblers is that you have to remove the lid to check (water/PH/ECM) levels and refil the bucket. I saw one professional system with a clear plastic hose up the side of the bucket from the base to see how much liquid is in there. Is there any reason that I couldnt do that and use a funnel on top to refil the bucket? Im fearing mold/fungus issues here.


You will notice that all of my systems have a ball valve and garden hose adapter. Just put a cup under the spout and open the valve while the pump is running. Use the sample to test your PPM and PH. Too easy.

Make sure you cut an access hole in your res lid so you can check the water level and have and easy way of adding nutes and water.


> 6) If I do remove the lid and drag it from bucket to bucket, how tough are the roots. I hear about light causing them to rot, and stuff like that. I see pics of you exposing the roots to the air/light for photos so I assume that they are tough enough.


The roots are tough as fuck dude. I handle them all the time and have never had any problems. 

Root rot is a non issue with my system.

It takes a long time for algae to grow. Roots need to be in the dark to keep algae from growing. That's why you want to find a dark blue or black Ruffneck container.

I recommend Hygrozyme to control any algae and root rot. The stuff is amazing!



> 7) I am thinking of covering the top of the plastic bucket with Mylar or Foil or something to keep the heal and light out of the res. I hear that too much heat in the nutrient solution is bad.


You want to keep your rez as cool as possible to avoid the funk. Warm water and nutrients are an issue to be addressed.

I've never had a problem with water temps because I use a cycle timer. My pumps are only on 1 minute and off for 5 minutes. This keeps the water nice and cool. Smaller pumps and large reservoirs also help keep the water temps down.



> I am seeing 2 of these systems, one under a 400 MH and one under a 600 HPS. I guess I would have to have a CFL for cloning as the MH would blast them into stupidity. But I like the idea of not having to lift the lid all the time, and just drag the bucket from room to room and keep the plants in the bucket the whole time. I suspect I wouldnt want more than 4 plants per bucket (maybe 6) as I like to double top and get a big bush before I flower. I suck at cloning and I love the simplicity of cloning and then just leaving them in the same system for veging.


[/quote]

You can run 7 plants. Put a hole in middle and run six holes in a circle around it.

A 600 would handle two of these systems side by side easy.

I would recommend an HO Fluorescent light system for your veg. Fls help keep the internode length down and are nice and cool. I use a small one for my clones and really like it. HO is the way to go instead of CFLs in my opinion. 

With HO lights you don't have to replace the whole ballast when the light burns out. They also spread the light out more evenly unlike a single point light source.

Good luck bro!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey stinkbud.. love your setup.. I had done some hydro in dwc system before and got root rot.. it was the summer time.... Do you have anything in the rez to hold temp?
Your setup is so nice and easy that its making me want to go aero ... Is there any way you can show me what the roots look like right before you cut them?

Those plastic posts?... do they have those at the homedepot?

Thanks man.. +rep


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2008)

Yet again with some excellant info stinkbud!! When this is all said and done, i'm feeling much more confident about the idea of hydro. What do you think about the idea of using your fence post systems, in conjunction with a stadium design, have 3-4 levels of them up each side, one res per side, lights in the middle. Use lines to support them, as they got bigger, and started to lean towards the lights. Just an idea, to possibly cut down on floor space, I'm kinda limited!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2008)

> Hey stinkbud.. love your setup.. I had done some hydro in dwc system before and got root rot.. it was the summer time.... Do you have anything in the rez to hold temp?


In the Summer I run an A/C unit so my flower room is always kept at 85. The water stays cold to the touch.

The key is the cycle timer. Only running the pump one minute every five minutes keeps the water cool.



> Your setup is so nice and easy that its making me want to go aero ... Is there any way you can show me what the roots look like right before you cut them?


Why? The roots are small and unempresive. All the growth goes into the buds with an Aero system. With all the O2 and nutes available there is no need for a large root ball.

Since the roots are not sitting in water they never get root rot.



> Those plastic posts?... do they have those at the homedepot?


Maybe, this time of year they put all lot of that stuff away for the winter. 

I had to call around to find some last time and I only found 3 that weren't busted. 

Worst case is you can always go online and have them sent to you. I've found some places online that have a good selection of PVC fence posts and end caps. Cheap too! Do a search...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Yet again with some excellant info stinkbud!! When this is all said and done, i'm feeling much more confident about the idea of hydro. What do you think about the idea of using your fence post systems, in conjunction with a stadium design, have 3-4 levels of them up each side, one res per side, lights in the middle. Use lines to support them, as they got bigger, and started to lean towards the lights. Just an idea, to possibly cut down on floor space, I'm kinda limited!


You would need a larger pump so make sure you watch your water temps. Not a big deal if you keep your room cool.

You could attach a PVC pipe to the endcaps to drain into the res. Or the bottom of the fence post would work also. Make sure you put a screen on the drain to keep the roots from clogging the drain.

Good luck bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the, I was thinking about draining it out the bottom of the very end, I didn't think about the screen though, good catch. I figured I would need a bigger pump, since the top row would be up in the air. Glad to hear you think it should work.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> In the Summer I run an A/C unit so my flower room is always kept at 85. The water stays cold to the touch.
> 
> The key is the cycle timer. Only running the pump one minute every five minutes keeps the water cool.
> 
> ...


OK well that answered the root mass question.. I would love to do aero ... but i like big plants... not an sog fan.... I am legal to grow 6 plants so this kinda wouldnt work.. thats why my question was about the root mass... I was thinking if it would hold up a 4 foot branchy tree... maybe building aero buckets for each plant... but i wanted to use only 1 pump... damn it all...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2008)

If you plumbed it right, you could use a single res, and pump for all plants even with 6 buckets. Have a mini aero sprayer set up in each bucket, maybe do a top and bottom bucket thing, like his veg chambers. I don't know that much about aero, but it seems like it could work.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 8, 2008)

genfranco said:


> OK well that answered the root mass question.. I would love to do aero ... but i like big plants... not an sog fan.... I am legal to grow 6 plants so this kinda wouldnt work.. thats why my question was about the root mass... I was thinking if it would hold up a 4 foot branchy tree... maybe building aero buckets for each plant... but i wanted to use only 1 pump... damn it all...


this is where im at too ...

I think i am going to have to invent a DWC/aero/bubbler hybrid system. I dont see why aero cant work with a bigger net pot and some sort of medium in it to hold the plant upright. I love the idea of cloning straight to aero without any stupid rockwool cubes or whatever.

I am thinking a tall thin circular plastic container with both an air bubbler and a water sprayer system, net pot on top with rocks in it, and using the foam over the top of the net just to keep light out.

... brain going into overdrive again !


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL.. funny thing all are stuck at the same spot.. Im thinking it can be done with this type of pvc design no problem... my only issue is how much height room you loose considering the drainage... maybe using 2.5 gallon buckets... slightly tilted and then adding a drain hose (kinda like what old browndirtwarrior did for his bucket feeding system) then you could just drain it down... but this would have to be above the rez... which then defeats the purpose of big plants....ugh...


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 9, 2008)

heh firstly there is big plants and there is BIG plants.

i dont want them any bigger than 4 foot tall, but i want them bushy wide
therefore i double top them and get 6 or so main colas.

right now im thinking a tall thin container with a pump with a long hose up to the sprays, leaving lots of room for the roots to not hit the water level.

i dont see the advantage of a wide resivoir, and i dont want to cramp the plants by putting them too close to each other, so one plant per pot 

if i use a net pot then that will stop the plant falling into the container (straight down), but i still need something to stop it falling over, this is where im stuck.

i guess some sort of rail/bar 1 foot higher that i can tie it to would work, or string from the same support that the light hangs off, kinda like LST but holding it up not down.

the problem with one plant per container is maintaining the nutes, pain in the butt doing each one seperately, esp if its a small amount per container and has to be adjusted regularly.

EDIT : After reading Earls thread on the space shuttle hydro system, im thinking of aeroponics, with the roots going horizontal not vertical. This would save massive head space.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> heh firstly there is big plants and there is BIG plants.
> 
> i dont want them any bigger than 4 foot tall, but i want them bushy wide
> therefore i double top them and get 6 or so main colas.


If I where you I would build a fencepost system with only 6 holes. 3 per post. Space the holes far enough apart that you can grow the plants huge.

Then if you want big plants just veg them longer. The size of your plants is 100% dependent on the veg time.

The roots don't support the plants, the 3/4" PVC frame does. You just tie the plants to the frame with twist ties. Check out the photos.

You can even clone in the Aero/NFT fencepost system if you only wanted one system for everything.

You're making it harder than it needs to be. Remember KISS...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> I think i am going to have to invent a DWC/aero/bubbler hybrid system. I dont see why aero cant work with a bigger net pot and some sort of medium in it to hold the plant upright.


Imagine half of this frame (see attached photo) with the dual container system sitting in the middle.

Your plant support issues are solved.

Again... The plants are not supported by the net pots. You have to stop thinking like a soil grower. The plants are supported 100% by the frame.

It's not natural but then again nothing in my room is.

Have height issues? Rubbermaid makes different height Ruffneck containers. Go check out rubbermaid.com

It's fun as shit building these things!

If you really want the killer buds build my PVC fencepost system!


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you use a humidity dome with your aero cloner?
If not, how many times a day do you need to mist your cuttings?

I currently use rapid rooter cubes, under a humidity dome, and mist them 2-3 times daily until roots apear, normaly 10-14 days. 
Your way seems much easier but I did not see a Dome in your pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2008)

nice lookin clone chamber, do you ever have problems with algae since the walls are clear?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Imagine half of this frame (see attached photo) with the dual container system sitting in the middle.
> 
> Your plant support issues are solved.
> 
> ...


I have to say that your pvc fence post system is nice... but like i said.. i want big plants... well at least 4 or 5 feet with lots of branches.... any ideas for that sorta thing...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> Do you use a humidity dome with your aero cloner?
> If not, how many times a day do you need to mist your cuttings?
> 
> I currently use rapid rooter cubes, under a humidity dome, and mist them 2-3 times daily until roots apear, normaly 10-14 days.
> Your way seems much easier but I did not see a Dome in your pics.


I never mist my cuttings. I just cut them and stick them in the cloner.

If you give them water they won't need to grow roots to get it.

My cuttings never wilt or yellow and they never die.

No need to use Rapid Rooter plugs.

My attitude towards the cuttings is "you want some water? grow some fuckin roots then bitch and you can have all you want".

Works everytime.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I have to say that your pvc fence post system is nice... but like i said.. i want big plants... well at least 4 or 5 feet with lots of branches.... any ideas for that sorta thing...


All you have to do is keep your 6 plants under 18/6 light for a couple of months. The plants will grow HUGE!

Keep topping them so you get a shit load of tops. You will have to tie each top to the PVC plant support. That's what I do now.

I'm growing some Skunk now that I started from seed. They are out of control BIG. 

I bend down the tops and use twist ties to keep them down. It's working great and I didn't have to cut the tops after flowering started.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You're making it harder than it needs to be. Remember KISS...





StinkBud said:


> You have to stop thinking like a soil grower. The plants are supported 100% by the frame.





StinkBud said:


> It's not natural but then again nothing in my room is.





StinkBud said:


> It's fun as shit building these things!


and here ends the lesson today folks 

the only stumbling block with the full system that you use is that i cant drag it around from the veg tent to the flower tent. space is limited where i grow. i need to move them from A to B. You veg for 3 weeks so you can pull the net pot and drag it to the flower setup. if i veg/clone for 8 weeks will i be able to drag it in the net pot to the flower room? because thats the basis of my system. 8 weeks clone/veg and 8 weeks flower, 2 tents running at once. and very cramped.


----------



## Kludge (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I'm convinced, I'm going to build one of the cloners today. I tried cloning once before and every one of them died. I think I had it too hot; I had them sitting on an amp and they all turned yellow and died.


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Oct 9, 2008)

I added a plus rep to you my friend awesome thread and info,very expiring to alot of people,thanks********


----------



## cuckoo (Oct 9, 2008)

StinkBud could you help me..
ive got a nft tank. my question is.. should it be running 24/7.

NFT system. Yellowing Leaves. Need help.. could you check out this link and tell me what you think pls..
thanks...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

cuckoo said:


> StinkBud could you help me..
> ive got a nft tank. my question is.. should it be running 24/7.
> 
> NFT system. Yellowing Leaves. Need help.. could you check out this link and tell me what you think pls..
> thanks...


I set my cycle timer to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 9, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> and here ends the lesson today folks
> 
> the only stumbling block with the full system that you use is that i cant drag it around from the veg tent to the flower tent. space is limited where i grow. i need to move them from A to B. You veg for 3 weeks so you can pull the net pot and drag it to the flower setup. if i veg/clone for 8 weeks will i be able to drag it in the net pot to the flower room? because thats the basis of my system. 8 weeks clone/veg and 8 weeks flower, 2 tents running at once. and very cramped.


I would use *two* dual container veg systems with 3 plants in each. That way you could grow them big and still move them into the Aero/NFT system later. I've done this before. 

I ran the PVC sprayer pipe through both units. Then I ran a drain hose from the top container into the res of the other unit. That way I only had to deal with one res.

I am doing 3 weeks clone and 3 weeks veg now. I could easily go another 4 weeks of veg if I only had 3-6 plants per container.


----------



## jaynwl (Oct 9, 2008)

wow, this setup is almost magical... im so glad i joined up to this forum, you get so many cool threads such as this one, read the whole topic, a very good read +rep mate you obviously know what your doing! 

if i had the space, this is the way forward, complicated yet simple in so many ways. a few bits not understood fully, but i guess every newbie has that problem.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 9, 2008)

ok i have th ultimate solution !

normal sized buckets with lids (say 10 litres).
one pot per bucket/lid.
at the bottom of each bucket is a drain to a common res.
the pump in the common res pumps to spray lines that go into the lid of each bucket.
there is zero equipment in each bucket and only 1 plant, so no root tangles and i can remove the pots easily no matter the size.
the root mass sits in a well drained bucket which sprays from above, so its dry when not being sprayed.
i can put 4 pots per lid for the cloner as an extra.
and i can have a 4 plant setup in my veg room and a 4 plant setup in my flower room and drag each plant from room to room as i want.
common res for feeding so i dont have to monitor each bucket, and never remove the bucket lids to monitor stuff.
ideal for me, and dead simple 
and once its flowering i can just tie the plants from the roof


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 9, 2008)

I have decided to use some PVC pipe for where the 4 drain lines attach to the res. it would look cool 
Drain line is 19mm (3/4 inch i think)
Spray line is 13mm (1/2 inch i think)

ok here is my shopping list :

Per Bucket (multiply by 4)
1 milk crate to stand bucket on
1 bucket with lid
1 net pot
1 length spray line
1 length drain line
1 drain line grommet 
4 spray/mist heads
4 tiny lines for spray/mist heads
4 plugs to put tiny lines into spray line
4 grommets for tiny line

Per Res (1 per system)
1 res bucket
1 pump
1 length spray line
3 T piece for spray line
1 grommet for spray line
small length pvc pipe
1 T pvc adaptor
2 screw T pvc adaptors
2 screw end pvc adaptors
pvc pipe grommet

Tools
pvc glue
silicone
drill (13mm, 19mm, pvc pipe hole, tiny line hole)


----------



## Kludge (Oct 10, 2008)

It's probably better to read an entire thread before making any comments...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 10, 2008)

tintala said:


> where do you buy those neopreme inserts? also where is doe the sprayer go?


Neoprene collars can found at your local Hydro shop. You need 2" net pots also.

Sprayers go between each net pot. 

Read the whole thread and all your questions will be answered.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 10, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> ok i have th ultimate solution !
> 
> normal sized buckets with lids (say 10 litres).
> one pot per bucket/lid.
> ...


This is very similar to some of my first designs. I used 1/2" PVC pipe plumbed to each container(instead of hose). I had a 1/2" hose draining from each container into the single res. It worked great!

Plant support and height was my only issues with the system. Looks like you have both of those issues solved.

Looks like it could be a great alternative to a SOG with all the benefits of Aero also.

You should start a journal on your project so others can learn along with you.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well, I'm convinced, I'm going to build one of the cloners today. I tried cloning once before and every one of them died. I think I had it too hot; I had them sitting on an amp and they all turned yellow and died.


It took me years to learn how to clone. Eventually I was able to figure it out but I always lost some plants.

The aero cloner works 100% of the time! It's almost too easy.

I never spray and don't use a humidity dome either.

What's weird is the plants never wilt. The cuttings act like they are still on the mother plant. 

When I was doing my research on the design I read an article related to endangered trees. It seems that no one has ever been able to clone this one ancient species.

So they put a cutting in an aero cloner. It took a year but eventually it popped roots! And I'm getting impatient if I have to wait 7 days!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats really sweet, you remember what kind of tree it was stinkbud? I saw the aero cloners in action with tomato plants, and that sold me on them. I still gotta get, or build my own, but they sure do work well.


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thought I would condense your feeding schedules, I found it difficult bouncing back and forth across multiple pages. 

Can I ask your reason for going with Botanicare Nutes Better yields, Lower costs, no reason at all?
Have you tried using other brands? Canna, Dutchmaster, FoxFarm or any others? 



> I run this nutrient formula for *vegetative* growth:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ML Cal-Mag Plus
> ...





> Here is my formula for my *flower* room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


 I built an Aerocloner for my cuttings yesterday. Have not misted them once and they look just as yummy, like they were still attached to the mother plant. *Thank you very much!!!*

From looking at your pics, it looks like you are using one 4x4x6 fence post cut in half. Each half being 36" long and your spacing for plants is about 3" apart. Am I correct? 
Could you provide some detailed specs on your pvc rack. Going to estimate for now 30-32 L X 15 W x ?? Height would depend on growing enviornment.

Could you suggest a cheap PPM or EC Meter.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 11, 2008)

I too have built my cloner,, its all together and works great. 
I still need to pick some clones up. i still need a timer for the pump,, one that can be set to go on for one minute and off for 5. havent found one that isnt expensive. any ideas? also like skinflute said where can i get a ppm meter that doesnt cost a fortune?

also when adding the nutes to the reservoir, 
*Botanicare Nutrients:
*126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

do you add each part listed above per gallon in the res? so if you use say 5 gallons then you use 5x each of the nutes? or do you just fill up the res and add what you said "126ML Cal-Mag Plus etc" ??


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Stink-nice thread, lot of work you put in here. I do a 60 day perpetual-19-21 days between harvests-like you it gives me flexibility as I have 6 strains in my "quiver"

Dirthawker and skinflute,

No disrespect but the Stink has shown you the way, listed the specific products but comparison shopping is why we have google. You may have to do some shopping in person to find the best competitive pricing on products locally but the tools of hydro.....a Ph pen, TDS meter and CAP-ART Timers (stands for Custom Automated Products-Adjustable Recycling Timer are all going to run $100-$125USD ea. maybe a few dollars more.

I don't know what you consider a fortune nor do I know where you are in the world but a LB of NYC Diesel in the SE-USA is 4800-5600USD. 
At retail the $400 on those three items seems well worth it if you can produce 15-18k in bud every 2 months-i dunno i was in business for myself all my life and that is what i would consider a better than average return-on-investment.

Sufficed to say there are some things you can't get at Home Depot and there is serious investment to truly duplicate what Stinkbud is doing. i.e. the 1500-2000 he has in a Co2 system and that nice-ass greenhouse controller. (+rep on those stink, those are the last items on my list to complete my "5kw of Heaven" well my flower room anyway-individual temp/DNE's, CAP-ARTs, etc, etc. I should have gotten a main controller from the word go)
Make sure you have budgeted for the tools to control the science otherwise its not worth purchasing a pump. Sry to chime in like this but I just had to get that off my chest.........remember how much time he already put in this post for you.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Stink - great thread by the way - very informative and useful. I bought the supplies and started to construct the system and when I was done I got to thinking....

I'm going to be using a 1000w HPS lamp but I built my top support at about 30 inches and my lower support at about 18 inches. I have a feeling that my lamp will be too far away when I first put my plants in the system. I was planning on putting them in at about 12 inches tall. Will I run into a problem with strecthing at all since the light is going to be about 20 - 24 inches away? I'm not worried about heat because I'll be using a lens with a squirrel cage fan to control heat.

Thanks -
DP


----------



## clippy165 (Oct 11, 2008)

omg! please mail me some weed lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey OLDINTHEWAY,, you forgot to mention all the private emails stinkbud and i have been exchanging, so far in my experience stink has been the most helpfull of all the thousands of people on this forum.....thanks STINK!!!

Also,, I grow meds for myself,, and if i can grow some quality meds for the people in my club then its just a bonus.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

> Can I ask your reason for going with Botanicare Nutes Better yields, Lower costs, no reason at all?


Botanicare rules, plain and simple. 100% organic so the taste of your bud is as good as any organic old school hippie weed. 

I learned the formula from my mentor and added Sweet for more aroma and flavor.

It's not cheap but worth every penny.



> Have you tried using other brands? Canna, Dutchmaster, FoxFarm or any others?


Yes, They are all good. I especially like FoxFarm.



> I built an Aerocloner for my cuttings yesterday. Have not misted them once and they look just as yummy, like they were still attached to the mother plant. *Thank you very much!!!*


It's amazing isn't it? You would think they would wilt or something but they they act like they have never even be cut.



> From looking at your pics, it looks like you are using one 4x4x6 fence post cut in half. Each half being 36" long and your spacing for plants is about 3" apart. Am I correct?


Yes your are correct but it's a 4 ft. fence post. I usually just cut down a 6 ft. fence post.



> Could you provide some detailed specs on your pvc rack. Going to estimate for now 30-32 L X 15 W x ?? Height would depend on growing enviornment.


Specs are close. Height depends on the res. Check back for a tutorial on building my systems. I'm just too busy right now to finish them.



> Could you suggest a cheap PPM or EC Meter.


I always recommend buying from your local Hydro store if you have one. If not do a search on Fleabay or Google. I'm sure something will come up.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

> I too have built my cloner,, its all together and works great.
> I still need to pick some clones up. i still need a timer for the pump,, one that can be set to go on for one minute and off for 5. havent found one that isnt expensive. any ideas? also like skinflute said where can i get a ppm meter that doesnt cost a fortune?


Unfortunately I have yet to find a cheap timer that goes down to 1 minute on. You have to pay a little under a hundred bucks.

I even tried to design one using IC chips and relays. I got it to work but it cost more to make than I can buy one for.

The good new is it's a one time expense. I also use the same timer for 5 different reservoirs. So the cost per system is only $20.



> also when adding the nutes to the reservoir,
> *Botanicare Nutrients:
> *126ML Cal-Mag Plus
> 180ML Liquid Karma
> ...


Mix all the nutes in a 1 gallon milk container. Add some water and shake well. Now fill your res with water.

Add about half of the gallon mix (on a 18 gal res) and check your PPM. Keep adding and checking until you hit about 2000 PPM. That's a good safe number. Some strains can handle a lot more nutes. My Snowbud can handle over 3000 PPM but my Blueberry shows tip burn at 1700 PPM.

It's easy to add more but hard to take out!

After you have your PPM set check your PH. Most likely you will have to add PH down the first time.

I top off the water everyday and check the PPM and PH every couple of days. As soon as it drops to let's say 1800 PPM I'll add more of the formula.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink - great thread by the way - very informative and useful. I bought the supplies and started to construct the system and when I was done I got to thinking....
> 
> I'm going to be using a 1000w HPS lamp but I built my top support at about 30 inches and my lower support at about 18 inches. I have a feeling that my lamp will be too far away when I first put my plants in the system. I was planning on putting them in at about 12 inches tall. Will I run into a problem with strecthing at all since the light is going to be about 20 - 24 inches away? I'm not worried about heat because I'll be using a lens with a squirrel cage fan to control heat.
> 
> ...


You're going to freak at how fast your plants will grow. It's like nothing you can imagine!

In just a few weeks your buds will be right up to the lights. 

My lights are adjusted for my large plants so my new plants are pretty far away from the light when they first go in to the flower room.

Every time I harvest I move the new (center) plants to the outside and put the new batch directly under the lights. That way they get the most amount of light and they are not shaded by the big plants.

I take my system out and clean it every harvest anyway. The whole system weighs like 4 lbs!

Good luck bro!


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 11, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> so far in my experience stink has been the most helpfull of all the thousands of people on this forum.....thanks STINK!!!


I second that !

Well i have posted my how to for my dead simple small DWC cloner system, aeroponic veg system next !
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/119183-davethenewbie-dwc-cloner-fast-simple.html#post1453653

full credit to stinkbud


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

dammit stink....i guess i gotta subscribe now.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 12, 2008)

and i have nearly finished my how to for my described aero system !

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/119212-davethenewbie-aeroponics-fast-simple.html


----------



## dutchmastermike (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, very impressive StinkBud. Hopefully one day I can copy your set up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Stink
Thanks for the posts
I'm learning a lot, and I'm changing the way I think on my first design setup for my first official grow.

I have a probably a million things to ask, but one thing I will ask now, is your thoughts on the HO Floruscent lights. You like these and were going to switch to these? So you would lose the MH light and just use the HO for cloning and Vegging only and the the big bad boy HPS lights for flowering? Is the advantage of having the nodes closer together is to get more buds per height thus more efficiency? 

If you used 1000W MH for the vegging would that cut the veg cycle in half or off by a week, or what possibly is the negative effects on this?

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 12, 2008)

> I have a probably a million things to ask, but one thing I will ask now, is your thoughts on the HO Floruscent lights. You like these and were going to switch to these? So you would lose the MH light and just use the HO for cloning and Vegging only and the the big bad boy HPS lights for flowering?


Any fluorescents work great for veg. I my opinion HO lights are the best because over many years they will be cheaper. Bulbs are way cheaper than a large CFL. The light is spread out better too.



> Is the advantage of having the nodes closer together is to get more buds per height thus more efficiency?


Yes, more buds but also it helps to keep the height down because the light can only reach so far down.



> If you used 1000W MH for the vegging would that cut the veg cycle in half or off by a week, or what possibly is the negative effects on this?


It would work great! The fact is you really don't need any veg time at all. You can take the clones right into flower after they pop roots.

Vegging will give you bigger plants and a place to take clones from.

The 1k will give you huge plants. You may need to veg only a week.

A 400 or HO Fl would be plenty. You can get 4 ft. 8-bulb HOs that put out 40,000 lumens. That's equal to a 400 MH.

Under state law I have to keep my clones and veg plants under 12" high and wide. I usually end up topping them anyway to get more buds. 

Topping has the dual advantage of causing more of the side shoots to grow big. This gives me a lot of good sites to choose from when I take my cuttings.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> dammit stink....i guess i gotta subscribe now.


Glad to have you along for the ride.

Wait till you taste your buds after using my formula. Candy baby!

I grew soil for many years but always wanted to switch to hydro. But I never found the bud to be as tasty as old school soil.

Then I found my mentor. He showed me his aero setup. I was amazed!

It seamed so easy. Then I tried it...

It was even easier than I thought! Way easier than soil!

So I started reading and researching and ended up building a lot of different systems. I came up with my cloner and veg unit on my own. The fence post systems came next.

These systems work well for me and they will work well for you if you give them a try.

I love Al but disagree on many things such as flushing, PPM levels and organic nutes.

My sole purpose of this thread is to get medicine into patient's hands. I'm hoping that people will follow my lead and end up with weed coming out of their ass. 

What is everyone going to do with all that extra weed they have laying around? Some of it is little shitty popcorn buds from the lower branches that you wouldn't want to sell (if you did that sort of thing).

Maybe they will find someone in need and help them. It really is the best feeling in the world dude!

I get way more high from helping people than I get from weed...

Welcome Bugs!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

Stinkbud you really have been an inspiration to all of us, and it seems a great help in the medical community. Its really great to meet people who still care about others. There are too many "doctors" out there that don't even care about anything other then putting money in their pockets. People need help, and are always going to, unless someone starts caring(doctors, govt, or US) then no one will get the hep they need. I know several people who have had cancer, and I truely wish that I was able to share this amazing plant with all of them.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Stinkbud you really have been an inspiration to all of us, and it seems a great help in the medical community. Its really great to meet people who still care about others. There are too many "doctors" out there that don't even care about anything other then putting money in their pockets. People need help, and are always going to, unless someone starts caring(doctors, govt, or US) then no one will get the hep they need. I know several people who have had cancer, and I truely wish that I was able to share this amazing plant with all of them.


Calm down... its not like he invented marijuana


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Oct 12, 2008)

Stinkbud, I really enjoy reading the thread......Like many others....I'm in the process of compiling a list of stuff I need to make one of the flowering units. 

*I have a couple questions for you if you don't mind:*


Instead of using the (4x4?) fence post covers, I found a cheaper alternative that may work and wanted your input on what you thought of 3"x4" PVC down spout, it's $7.50 per 10 feet at lowes. I was thinking it could be placed up on the 3" side which would still give you 4" of depth.
I am planning on purchasing a 395 gph pump....Would this be enough to support approximately 40-50 mister nozzles?
Thanks for all the info....I have alot of fun building new projects!

~Outlaw~


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 12, 2008)

> Instead of using the (4x4?) fence post covers, I found a cheaper alternative that may work and wanted your input on what you thought of 3"x4" PVC down spout, it's $7.50 per 10 feet at lowes. I was thinking it could be placed up on the 3" side which would still give you 4" of depth.


I checked those out first. I think they would work. I couldn't find any end caps. You would have to make some.

You may have to paint them so they don't let in any light.



> I am planning on purchasing a 395 gph pump....Would this be enough to support approximately 40-50 mister nozzles?


I would say 10-12 sprayers per 400 GPH. With that many sprayers you would be better off with a sump pump like you can get at HD. Maybe 1200 GPH?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Calm down... its not like he invented marijuana


No, but I did invent masturbation...

I guess that would mean I have a green thumb with a rosey palm


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> No, but I did invent masturbation...
> 
> I guess that would mean I have a green thumb with a rosey palm


Beware of the Smooth hands


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought the hole drill for the netpots... i went with the 2 1/8 hole instead of the 2''... it fits good but kinda just sets in there, it really isnt very snug,, is this gonna be a problem? do you need them really snug or is a little loose ok? 

i Know ..seems like a pathetic question,,but i dont want to start cutting holes until i get some feedback..


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 12, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I bought the hole drill for the netpots... i went with the 2 1/8 hole instead of the 2''... it fits good but kinda just sets in there, it really isnt very snug,, is this gonna be a problem? do you need them really snug or is a little loose ok?
> 
> i Know ..seems like a pathetic question,,but i dont want to start cutting holes until i get some feedback..


I use a 2" and it is a perfect fit. Some net pots don't have much of a lip. Others have a large lip and would work fine.

I would really try to find a 2" hole saw if you can though.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Glad to have you along for the ride.
> 
> Wait till you taste your buds after using my formula. Candy baby!
> 
> ...


thanks stink....i, as expected ...learned a great deal from this thread of yours and am running off to go shopping now. i am doubling my op and now the "other half" is gonna be a bunch of these set ups....i love it. 

i hear ya on the al thing.....love him and leaarned from him but just like he would love ...i dont hold him in god status anymore and have adapted his teachings to my situation. plus....imma friggen weed baron
i wish i lived in cali...i would be growing for someone for sure. i cant wait till i can help people in florida but i fear it's too far away wish there was an underground for it here......
or even if i could grow for someone in cali.....trust me this widow can hold it's own with any strain.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I use a 2" and it is a perfect fit. Some net pots don't have much of a lip. Others have a large lip and would work fine.
> 
> I would really try to find a 2" hole saw if you can though.


 
I had a 2 1/8" and decided to just buy a 2" adaptor at Home Depot - it was only $5...


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *StinkBud*
> I tried going from soil to hydro once. Washing the soil off nearly killed the plants. The cuttings I took outgrew the mothers that where in soil!


I was thinking the exact same thing. I have some clones that have been vegging for almost 3 weeks in soil. 
Was considering washing the soil off and switching them to aero.
But now I think I'll reconsider and just keep em in soil, and take cuttings from them to add to the new system.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Oct 13, 2008)

lol homemade bubbleponics system with 4 PLANTS, 4 air pumps, 10 air stones, and 1 water pump, got me 11.2 ounces. i think u guys should go wit bubbleponics forsure!
G'ye


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

ilikeblazin said:


> lol homemade bubbleponics system with 4 PLANTS, 4 air pumps, 10 air stones, and 1 water pump, got me 11.2 ounces. i think u guys should go wit bubbleponics forsure!
> G'ye


Hey man im glad that you had success with bubbleponics... (dwc?) Anyway... when i tried i ended up getting the rot... BUt i did a few things wrong for sure..... I didnt start adding h2o2 until after the fact.. i added sugar to the rez.... what else.. oh yeah and my temps were crazy... I wouldnt recomend hydro in a garage during the summer...lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I have some clones that have been vegging for almost 3 weeks in soil.
> Was considering washing the soil off and switching them to aero.
> But now I think I'll reconsider and just keep em in soil, and take cuttings from them to add to the new system.



good idea... I wouldnt do the wash off thing and all that...lol... too much stress.... start straight into hydro....


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 13, 2008)

ilikeblazin said:


> lol homemade bubbleponics system with 4 PLANTS, 4 air pumps, 10 air stones, and 1 water pump, got me 11.2 ounces. i think u guys should go wit bubbleponics forsure!
> G'ye


How about you start your own thread and not hijack other people's threads.

Here is our expert:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/22054-my-first-harvest-ever.html 

ROLF


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> How about you start your own thread and not hijack other people's threads.
> 
> Here is our expert:
> 
> ...


lol... thats some funny shit.. i love it when people do that


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 13, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I have some clones that have been vegging for almost 3 weeks in soil.
> Was considering washing the soil off and switching them to aero.
> But now I think I'll reconsider and just keep em in soil, and take cuttings from them to add to the new system.


The other day I was pulling off some of the lower fan leaves and busted one of my clones completely in two. 

I chucked the roots and put the plant back in the cloner. 4 days later I had roots. The plant didn't even look like I did anything to it!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The other day I was pulling off some of the lower fan leaves and busted one of my clones completely in two.
> 
> I chucked the roots and put the plant back in the cloner. 4 days later I had roots. The plant didn't even look like I did anything to it!


yeah bro you cloned it ....lol... restart like a mother.. Although if your gonna restart into aero it really doesnt matter.. itll get nutrients right to its little roots quick so...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 13, 2008)

By far the most important aspect of your grow is choosing a good plant strain to start with.

The best system in the world will grow crappy buds if you start with crappy seeds. Now granted they will be BIG crappy buds but crappy none the less.

I'm not going to go into detail about everything. There are books for that. I just want to cover the basics in regards to my own personel experience.

*There are two main types of plants*. Indica and Sativa. Some group Afghan as a separate type but for this discussion we will group Afghan with Indica. Let's not deal with Ruderalis strains because you can't clone them.

*Indicas:* Plants are short and stocky. Buds are dense and covered in resin. 
Smell and taste goes from sweet to hash like. Smoke is dense and will make you cough. Load small hits or be prepared for the coughing frenzy of death.
They finish in a short time compared to Sativas. Usually within 8 weeks.

The stone is heavy and physical. Think couch lock.

My favorite Indica is *Mango*. It looks like a classic Afghan. Warning! Too many hits and it's nap time. I'm not into pure Indicas myself. Love the taste but not the stone.

*Sativas:* Plants grow tall and lanky. Buds grow light and airy indoors. 

Taste is sweet and fruity. Smoke is light and tasty. You can load hero hits and be the man about town.

Sativas take forever to finish, sometimes longer. You will be setting around for months saying "What the fuck"? 12 weeks to finish is not uncommon.

The stone is energetic and cerebral. A real creative high. The more you smoke, the higher you get. Smoke too much and you might get paraniod though.

My favorite Sativas are anything with Haze. *Silver Haze* is unreal! The first time I smoked it I got so fucking paranoid I just about shit myself! Think Speed Weed.

I wish I had the space and time to grow pure Sativas. Good thing that there are mixes that give you the best of both worlds.

*Indica/Sativa mix*: This is pretty much all I grow. Anyone can find a strain that suits them best. 

Finish times can be between 8-10 weeks depending on the strain.

The size can vary. Cropping may have to be used on taller strains.

Some strains have more Indica in them. My favorite is *Blueberry*. It is 80% Indica. It is by far the tastiest weed I have ever smoked. You have to grow this strain! Trust me on this. Great for movies and gaming.

Strains with equal Indica/Sativa are my main day smoke. *AK47*, *Bubblegum*, *Purple Silver* all fall into this catagory. They have an energetic high like a pure Sativa buy also have a nice mild body stone like an Indica. Balance is the key.

The most Sativa I run in a strain is 80% in my *Skunk #11*. I love that classic skunk taste and smell. I wish I could find a quicker and shorter variety of Skunk though.

So there you go. The condensed version of Genetics. You could write a book on the subject and still never cover everything. You have to start somewhere though.

Your success is 100% dependent on finding the right plant. Don't underestimate the importance of finding good genetics to start with.

In the Navy we had a saying...
Shit in, Shit out.


----------



## ajmobetter (Oct 13, 2008)

Prior Sailor 2, Nice grow and I have some cancer survivors in my fam. i appreciate what u got going on. What better than gettin blown and helping people out. What a mutha [email protected]#$ing guy.

Peace


----------



## bobw00ds (Oct 13, 2008)

Great thread SB! I am a newbie and would love to give this a go, would you recommend this to some one who is attempting their very first grow or is it a little too advanced for a total newbie to the game such as myself. Thanks dude.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 13, 2008)

My 2 cents bobwoods, your experiance level doesn't have that much to do with it. If you can afford to and take the time to recreate the grow that Stinkbud has layed out for us all, then your result should in theory be similair or identical. He has simple designs, well mapped out in this thread, and with the right equipment you should get good product. You also have him and 100's of others with more experiance to help you along your way on this site. Build the set up, get your genetics, and start a journal, and everyone will likly be more then glad to help with the education process!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks stinkbud,, It used to be that a mentor would help you get set up and dialed in, and then you would give him half your harvest for a couple runs.... I feel i owe you.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

bobw00ds said:


> Great thread SB! I am a newbie and would love to give this a go, would you recommend this to some one who is attempting their very first grow or is it a little too advanced for a total newbie to the game such as myself. Thanks dude.


I would of loved to have this info and system when I first started. It's so much easier than soil it's silly!

If you can bake a cake you can do this! It's that easy.

Good luck dude!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks stinkbud,, It used to be that a mentor would help you get set up and dialed in, and then you would give him half your harvest for a couple runs.... I feel i owe you.


You owe me!

At some point in the future, if at all possible, could you please help a cancer patient with some medicine.

That would be the greatest payment of all!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually, I am doing this to help supply my club 
(all patients)


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Actually, I am doing this to help supply my club
> (all patients)


Sweet! U da man!

Wait till the club tastes your candy! 

Try to find some Blueberry clones if you can. I can tell you what you will say your first exhale....

WOW!

The compliment I receive most from my friends is from the taste of my buds. 

Then they just sit around and drool.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

blueberry is amazing... even what i just finished ..which was a bad cross... blueberry sour... well good cross i must have got a bad bean.... there were more leafs than bud on mine but the smell and taste was amazing... I think ill be getting some untouched blueberry for me to grow some time... right now greencrack and hashberry will have to do..lol


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 14, 2008)

10/10 Thread -How long until the all in one guide, because if too long I'll just condense what's here into a FAQ or Tut.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 14, 2008)

subscribed, getting ready to implement!


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome, that will make my build easier!


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now all we need is a condensed, detailed parts list. I've been slowly figuring out what all is needed but still have a few questions!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

burtster said:


> First time post, but have been reading for a long time.
> 
> So I thought I'd contribute and create a quick file of the Stinkbuds posts, all consolidated in one file for download. I was bored...
> 
> How To Guide


I had no idea it was getting so long. I'm not even done yet!

I'm still writing tutorials on how build the systems.

Great job bro! It's nice to be able to read all the posts without having to read all the shit in between. I'm sure it will help a lot of people.

Need to add photos and plans when it's done. I still have some mild fixes and I want to put all the dimensions in also.

Also I want to confess something... 

My last harvest only came out to 15 3/4 oz. not a pound like I brag about.

I feel better about coming clean though


----------



## ajmobetter (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh really. I dont want to read this anymore. YEAH RIGHT. 15 zones is still a lot. Keep growning good bud thats all that matters. Good shit on keepin it 100.

Peace


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

dont feel bad


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 14, 2008)

hey stinkbud, have you looked at HBR's stadium setup? I am trying to figure out how I can use your system with that setup for the least amount of work over the long run, but with the most yield from my room sizes. I get the whole thing, but what i cant wrap my head around is how to transfer each plant for each cycle, and how limited am I to the number of plants per shelf in veg and in bloom, with bloom room being bigger than my veg room how many more plants do i need to fill the correct amount in bloom room that has the stadium on both sides. with your setup you say you have 14 sites per unit, did you harvest all 3 units at the same time? for a total of 42 plants that equal 1lb?(round about) or 14 plants = 1lb?
sorry if this ran on, i'm dry rite now 


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/119612-sog-questions-room-sizes-setups.html


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Now all we need is a condensed, detailed parts list. I've been slowly figuring out what all is needed but still have a few questions!


I have a list of all the materials to go with the plans. I also have a list (and photos) of all the tools.

I even have most of the photos done. And check out the 3D illustration I did of my Aero/NFT system.

All I need is time. I've been really busy with work (I have my own business).

I had no idea the response this thread would generate. I wasn't even sure anyone would read it!

I'm stoked to be helping so many others.

I can finish and post the tutorials this next weekend so stay tuned.


----------



## burtster (Oct 14, 2008)

StinkBud, I'll keep updating it, no problem. Takes only a few seconds to do. I made it for my own learning's, but figured everyone could use it. I've already added photos to most of them. I'll post a final document after you ad more tutorials.... keep them coming, they're awesome.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

> hey stinkbud, have you looked at HBR's stadium setup? I am trying to figure out how I can use your system with that setup for the least amount of work over the long run, but with the most yield from my room sizes. I get the whole thing, but what i cant wrap my head around is how to transfer each plant for each cycle


I really don't see any advantages to going with a stadium setup over mine. 

You will need a lot bigger pump to get the water up to the top rows. 

Water is very heavy so you need a huge pump to move the kind of water volume you need.

Bigger pumps mean more heat. Your water will get so hot that you will cook your roots. So you will need a water chiller. And another pump for the chiller.

Don't get me wrong, I think success is possible. You just need to take into account all the variables such as gravity.



> how limited am I to the number of plants per shelf in veg and in bloom, with bloom room being bigger than my veg room how many more plants do i need to fill the correct amount in bloom room that has the stadium on both sides. with your setup you say you have 14 sites per unit, did you harvest all 3 units at the same time? for a total of 42 plants that equal 1lb?(round about) or 14 plants = 1lb?
> sorry if this ran on, i'm dry rite now


I harvest 14 plants every three weeks (one system) for a total of 16 oz. every three weeks. 

I have 3 systems in my flower room. When I harvest I take the system out and clean it. While it's out I move the center system to the outside to replace it.

Then when I bring the clean system back in (with new plants) I put it directly under the lights. So the systems are rotated every three weeks.

That way the newest plants get the most amount of light and are not shaded by the larger side plants.

I keep 18 plants in veg at all times.

I keep 29 plants in the cloner at all times.

That way I always have a lot of plants to choose from for the flower room.

I'm am responsible for keeping the top 10 most popular strains alive over the Winter for the local Med community (outdoor growers). So I have to keep my shit together. My system is fool proof...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

Offgrid grower I posted about combining HBR's stadium, with this aero set up a couple pages back(page10). It would be very easy to adapt it. You would also save more space then a soil stadium, since the fence posts are only 4 inchs wide. You could build a system with 5 sets of fence posts( or more) and it would only have to be about 25 inchs deep( 4 inchs per "tray" and 1inch per "tray" for the supports) You could even tip each fence post at about 30 degrees to accomadate the vertical setup from the begining. You'll have to include supports to hold the plants up, esspecially once they start to lean towards the light. If you look back to page 10, stinkbud offers me some good things to remember about doing this type of set up.

Like Stinkbud has said before you just move them in the 2inch net pots from one set up to the other. You will need to have enough clones to fill your stadium "X", so your veg room needs to be able to support that many "X" . If you did 7 sites per fence post, and you did a 5 level stadium, you would need about 70 plants ready to go into your system. You could even set the stadium up to cycle, leave 30% empty, so that you have a place to put the next set of clones. I would think that depending on the size of your room a 1000w, or 2 600w would be great.

Stinkbud feel free to correct me if need be, just thought I'd share since I've been thinking about this idea, and we had talked about it already. peace!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL you had already responded by the time I finished typing that(and looking back through the thread)!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

So ive been a busy little elf the last few days. I built this cab to hold the clones and the plants in veg. Its got a t5 and a dual strip floro. Im just waiting for my timer to come and then i will go and pick up the clones. I have a nice variety to choose from ..AK47, gf cheese, purple kush, GDP, trainwreck, og kush and many more. At least i will have 6 weeks to build the flower room after i get the clones.. what do ya think?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks pretty good, are you gonna cover the bottom half or no?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> So ive been a busy little elf the last few days. I built this cab to hold the clones and the plants in veg. Its got a t5 and a dual strip floro. Im just waiting for my timer to come and then i will go and pick up the clones. I have a nice variety to choose from ..AK47, gf cheese, purple kush, GDP, trainwreck, og kush and many more. At least i will have 6 weeks to build the flower room after i get the clones.. what do ya think?


 
do you think i should? i was thinking maybe put a screen on the bottom with velcro to keep the airflow, or do you think i should just enclose it?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

If security isn't an issue I suppose leaving it open, or with a screen would be good for the air flow. Just didn't know if that was part of the plan, or you just hadn't finished it yet. But airflow is good.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea security isnt an issue,, im in the boonies. thanks.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> So ive been a busy little elf the last few days. I built this cab to hold the clones and the plants in veg. Its got a t5 and a dual strip floro. Im just waiting for my timer to come and then i will go and pick up the clones. I have a nice variety to choose from ..AK47, gf cheese, purple kush, GDP, trainwreck, og kush and many more. At least i will have 6 weeks to build the flower room after i get the clones.. what do ya think?


Perfect bro! That's one nice setup you have there.

Grandaddy Purple! Holy Shit! Trainwreck! OMFG My mouth is watering.

My buddy gets Trainwreck buds and I trade him my Blueberry for it. I'm looking for a clone right now. It's tasty shit!

You gotta get the AK47


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 14, 2008)

I just called the club and found out that the clones are in row plugs (soil) what to do?

thanks for the compliment peeps!!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

you could just buy one of each strain you want..grow them in a pot and then make as many clones as you want from it when it grows in a few weeks...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I just called the club and found out that the clones are in row plugs (soil) what to do?


The fastest way to harvest would be to just cut the clones you buy and stick them in the cloner.

Within a week you will have roots and can put them in the veg unit.

It would be a good idea to start some others in soil just in case. Then just take cuttings from those later.

Once everything is going smooth put the mothers into flower and say goodbye to soil forever.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

Man I wish I could just go and pick up some clones. That would be great. I'm tryin to figure out how I'm gettin my next seeds, or where I'm sending them. Clones would be so much faster. I'm jealous of you guys.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

You probably already answered this but, how do you check the water and add nutes etc in the clone and veg units when you have roots coming down etc... isnt it bad for the nutes to be exposed to light? I imagine you could just have another container to set the lid on while doing maintainance?


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks thundercat, and stinkbud for your replies, im on my way now to fix my dryness issue and was told that orange kush and white widow are avail in seed and 3rd strain unknown at this moment avail in clone, yeepeepp! I will post up when I get back. 
stinkbud you answered my questions perfectly, now I have one more, how do I subscribe to a thread? and how do i give you guys rep, i dont see the button for rep.

dirthawker, he just pops up a cup to look in there, and the roots can take a lil light but dont over do it.


----------



## tintala (Oct 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" netpots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and your done.
> 
> My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.
> 
> ...


so are you using the same as the diagram also? without the elbows , just straight pvc with caps at the ends? In the diagram you show to use elbows , but your actual pic differs, do you have pics of the actual plumbing in the cloner itself?


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe it has the elbows, but from the top view it just looks like end caps. Probably a pain to photoshop elbows from the top view.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice little closet! What are your approximate dimensions? I'm getting ready to build a similar setup. I assume its ok to have the veg and clone systems in the same room, same light?




DIRTHAWKER said:


> So ive been a busy little elf the last few days. I built this cab to hold the clones and the plants in veg. Its got a t5 and a dual strip floro. Im just waiting for my timer to come and then i will go and pick up the clones. I have a nice variety to choose from ..AK47, gf cheese, purple kush, GDP, trainwreck, og kush and many more. At least i will have 6 weeks to build the flower room after i get the clones.. what do ya think?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks its 5ft wide by 2ft deep by 6ft high. 
I am gonna run the lights 20/4.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I think I am going to rotated the roughneck buckets and build mine as a 3'X3'x6', then I plan on running a 400w mh probably at 18-6. Still working out the details of the flower chamber but I figure I have some time!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi im new to this, is running my cab 20/4 with clones and veg plants gonna work? is there a better schedule?


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 15, 2008)

I chose 18/6 since that is what stinkbud does, if it ain't broke dont fix it!



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hi im new to this, is running my cab 20/4 with clones and veg plants gonna work? is there a better schedule?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2008)

I've read that 18/6 will increase the odds on getting females, I don't know if thats true, but like torrey said, "if it isn't broke don't fix it".


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

yea but he has seperate cabs for the clones and the veg plants.
mine are in the same cab. he says 24/7 for clones and 18/6 for veg...so he said i should do 20/4 but i wanted some other opinions.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2008)

If stinkbud suggested it, then I doubt that its inaccurate information. He seems to be very informative. If thats how your set up then give it a try.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

why waist time... 24/0 until you want to flower. period!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

Ive heard that if you go 24/7 from clone to the flower room they take longer to start to flower. and that they need 6 hours of darkness in veg or they could die.

wheres stink?????


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive heard that if you go 24/7 from clone to the flower room they take longer to start to flower. and that they need 6 hours of darkness in veg or they could die.
> 
> wheres stink?????


24/0 here in veg and 12/12 flower with no problems. I dont know what you mean that they could die?... WHat of? over sun?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i just got back from my club and thats what he told me..so who knows?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

some of the clubs i go to have some wierd shit to say too... i think the faq covers 24/7 lighting...and im telling you from personal experience that i dont buy it. None of my plants ever have died after it rooted... Well wait... the dwc fiasco with the root rot... anyway... not cause of the lighting damn it....hehehhee


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

so i still cant decide what to do with my new clones? should i just put them on 24/7? and when they get big enough for veg, take cutting from them and keep it all on 24/7? since they will all be in the same cab?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

oh, so you dont have a spot for vegging and then a spot for flowering?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

dude i just saw your pic of the cab witht he aero cloners in them...thats you right?... you know stink is gonna be pissed your jacking his thread...lol.. anyway.... the poblem with your setup is that youll have a 3 foot mother on one side and then a shit load of clones on your other side.... the problem is you have a single light source... so you have to move that up with your tallest plants... If you cannot designate another area that you can just put 3 or 4 cfls in for your clones... Im not sure if you thought this out... do you realize how many holes you have there?.... you must have a warehouse of a flowering room... lol..

Edit... See what this medication does to you... Your gonna be doing SOG style..lolipop stuff right... i need to tunr off my vape....lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont think you read the entire process genfranco, like stink, there is no mothers, i just take cuttings off the 1ft tall veg plants and just like stink i have 23 holes in my cloner and 14 holes in my veg unit...the only difference is my cab is set up for both veg and clones, so the only thing im trying to figure out is what is the best light schedul for the both.

after 3 weeks the clones move to the veg unit (left side) and then when i take new cuttings they go in the cloner (right side) after 3 weeks in veg they go to the flower room for 9 weeks (coming soon). they go in the flower room no bigger then one ft tall.

If i need to raise the clone unit up when i have 1ft tall veg plants to get closer to the lights then i can just raise it up from the bottom.

bada bing bada bang bada boom,,,,,, my new clones are in and running ,,wish me luck.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 15, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> You probably already answered this but, how do you check the water and add nutes etc in the clone and veg units when you have roots coming down etc... isnt it bad for the nutes to be exposed to light? I imagine you could just have another container to set the lid on while doing maintainance?


I always keep a spare container around to put the clone and veg tops on during maintenence. I have also filled the bathtub with water and just floated the lid in the water. 

Don't worry about light. It take a long time for algae to grow.

I don't check the cloner. It's just water and clonex. Once I adjust the PH the first time I don't touch it for 3 weeks.

The veg unit has a valve. I run the pump and open the valve with a cup under it. I use that water to test PPM and PH.

I don't test the veg unit very often because the plants don't use much nutes. I just top off the water and check it once a week.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 15, 2008)

tintala said:


> so are you using the same as the diagram also? without the elbows , just straight pvc with caps at the ends? In the diagram you show to use elbows , but your actual pic differs, do you have pics of the actual plumbing in the cloner itself?


The pics are from some of my older designs. My latest designs use the elbows and pipes for support legs.

I actually have a valve on my veg unit instead of one of the legs. The pipe is longer and goes out the container so I can drain it easy.

I'll be posting a build tutorial this weekend complete with dimensions, plans, parts and tool lists.

Stay tuned!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 15, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive heard that if you go 24/7 from clone to the flower room they take longer to start to flower. and that they need 6 hours of darkness in veg or they could die.
> 
> wheres stink?????


Just got back into town. 

Don't sweat the time thing. It's really not that big of a deal.

If you want to run 24/7 your plants will grow bigger but may take a few more days for them to start to flower. Which means that you may harvest 4 days later, not a big deal.

When I ran my clone and veg together back in my soil days I ran 24/7 with no ill effects.

9 weeks is best. But if it ends up being 9 weeks and 3 days you will never even notice it.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


> dude i just saw your pic of the cab witht he aero cloners in them...thats you right?... you know stink is gonna be pissed your jacking his thread...lol..


LOL! I'm actually stoked for him!

You watch, Dirth is going to kick ass! He's following my directions perfect and doing a great job.

If anything I like his HO Fl setup better than my 250W MH. That Fl will keep his veg plants nice and short.

His success is my success!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks man,,, i hope i get this right. glad your back stinkbud.. i have a question. So my clones actually came in row plugs not soil,, (its a sponge thing) supposed to be really good. I just wondered that beacuse they are in this sponge type of thing, will they get water logged on the 1 on 5 off cycle?
beacuse the roots are not free hanging?


----------



## helmoid (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, i've been looking through all your pictuers and I noticed something. A lot of your roots are black or brownish, which is not good. Healthy roots are White. COuld this be from too much oxygen or some other factor? I could be completely wrong, but i thought I should bring it up.

PS beautiful system. I really like it.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 16, 2008)

Seriously bro if you need a hand just ask, Im pretty good with the whole FAQ thing. Also you should put this together in a PDF, throw up a site or put it on one(or send it to seemorebuds) and charge $5.00 or more for it....people will buy it, I will!



StinkBud said:


> I have a list of all the materials to go with the plans. I also have a list (and photos) of all the tools.
> 
> I even have most of the photos done. And check out the 3D illustration I did of my Aero/NFT system.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm excited and cant wait for them to be done


----------



## SVINIAR (Oct 16, 2008)

I got a ? about the pumps.. the thing that scares me is i'll get into a grow, everything will be going good, and bam.. a pump goes out. 
I work alot and am not here all the time to check on this. Is this a big prob or am I just being paranoid? I would hate to get 2 months into a grow and loose a crop due to pump failure. With my soil grow going atm, dryin out it my least worry.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

helmoid said:


> Hey, i've been looking through all your pictuers and I noticed something. A lot of your roots are black or brownish, which is not good. Healthy roots are White. COuld this be from too much oxygen or some other factor? I could be completely wrong, but i thought I should bring it up.PS beautiful system. I really like it.


Brown roots are normally bad. It usually means root rot.

In my case the roots are brown because of the organic nutrient formula I'm using.

Liquid Karma has Humic Acid in it. It looks completely black. It dyes all the roots brown. 

Liquid Karma is magical stuff though. It's like steroids for your plants!

Good catch bro! I should of mentioned something before, Thanks!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks man,,, i hope i get this right. glad your back stinkbud.. i have a question. So my clones actually came in row plugs not soil,, (its a sponge thing) supposed to be really good. I just wondered that beacuse they are in this sponge type of thing, will they get water logged on the 1 on 5 off cycle?
> beacuse the roots are not free hanging?


I've used Rapid Rooter plugs before and they worked fine. It seam like the plugs might actually work better than RR plugs for hydro

Will they fit inside the netpot? 

I guess it's just a hassle this time. Within 3 weeks you will be able to take clones from here on out.

What strains did you end up getting?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea they fit in the net pots i have to kinda squish the collars down on top of them just a littel bit , but think its fine.

Well i ended up with ak47, cheese, tangerine kush and red grape for now. By the time i had everything ready to go, they were out of trainwreck, and GDP so i will have to wait a week or two to get those .


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Seriously bro if you need a hand just ask, Im pretty good with the whole FAQ thing. Also you should put this together in a PDF, throw up a site or put it on one(or send it to seemorebuds) and charge $5.00 or more for it....people will buy it, I will!


I'm charging a lot more than 5 bucks!

If you agree to use my system you must also agree to help someone else and pass on the love. 

You must also give your mother a hug and tell her you love her.

I can only help so many patients myself. Think about how many people I can help with this thread.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea they fit in the net pots i have to kinda squish the collars down on top of them just a littel bit , but think its fine.
> 
> Well i ended up with ak47, cheese, tangerine kush and red grape for now. By the time i had everything ready to go, they were out of trainwreck, and GDP so i will have to wait a week or two to get those .


Red Grape? Sounds interesting.

AK47 is one of the best strains in the world as far as high and taste. It also hits very smooth. All of the strains from Serious Seeds are huge producers.

You are going to love Cheese! Those heavy Indicas kick my ass though. Puts me down like a bad dog. Same thing with the Kush strains.

That's why I prefer AK47, Bubblegum and Purple Silver so much. They grow like an Indica but smoke like a Sativa.

Any chance you can find some Blueberry too? It's not a big producer but more than worth it.

What's cool about my system is you can run a shit load of different strains. Every pot can be a different strain!

I'm up to ten strains now (with a couple of experiments going on too).


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

SVINIAR said:


> I got a ? about the pumps.. the thing that scares me is i'll get into a grow, everything will be going good, and bam.. a pump goes out.
> I work alot and am not here all the time to check on this. Is this a big prob or am I just being paranoid?  I would hate to get 2 months into a grow and loose a crop due to pump failure. With my soil grow going atm, dryin out it my least worry.


This is a real world concern! Shit happens, things break. What if it happens on Sunday and the store is closed?

That's one of the main reasons I run the same pump for all my systems. I *always* have a new spare pump handy just in case. 

A spare $25 pump can save a lot of money in the long run. 

Also, the pumps will start making a funky noise before they go out. It's the sound of the bearings going out. You have a few weeks to fix it before it completely quits.

As soon as I start hearing anything funky I just chuck the old pump and put in a new one. Cheap insurance!

I'm going to start replacing my pumps once a year along with my bulbs. I'll keep a couple of the old one around just in case.

Another issue is power. You can't loose power for very long before your plants wilt. That's why you need to have a UPS just in case.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 16, 2008)

stinkbud , have you ever cloned ISS in your ez cloner? im in the process of building one now and am just wondering how long ISS will take in your ez cloner setup ( im getting 5 ISS clones and 5 sourdiesel clones very soon!) , im reading that ISS has no veg time in sog, do you know of this to be true?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> stinkbud , have you ever cloned ISS in your ez cloner? im in the process of building one now and am just wondering how long ISS will take in your ez cloner setup ( im getting 5 ISS clones and 5 sourdiesel clones very soon!) , im reading that ISS has no veg time in sog, do you know of this to be true?


Clones take anywhere from 4 days to 14 depending on where you take the cuttings from and the strain. 

The small cuttings near the base will root the fastest and outgrow large woody cuttings from the top of the plant.

I take cuttings from clone to flower all the time. I took a Snowbud cutting right out of the cloner last time and it's the biggest plant in the system now.

You still need a source of clones though. You can run couple of mothers or take your cuttings from the plants in veg like I do.

All strains grow fast as hell in Aero but some strains freak out! They grow so fast it's bizzare! Wait to you see what I mean.

When the plants first go into flower they shoot up like Jack's beanstalk. I'll wake up in the morning and look at my room and just say "WTF". Two inches growth overnight is not uncommon! (I run my lights at night)


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm charging a lot more than 5 bucks!
> 
> If you agree to use my system you must also agree to help someone else and pass on the love.
> 
> ...


that is exactly how i look at all of this!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait for the pdf, it will be like our own little george cervantes of aero growing!!!


----------



## Kludge (Oct 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> In the Navy we had a saying...
> Shit in, Shit out.


We had a saying in the Navy too; never again volunteer yourself... 

I think I remember some scuttlebutt about the base gedunk being run by a bunch of skate FNG's but they were all TAD from CAG so we kept sending them orders for 50 feet of chow line and grommet wrenches.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

Kludge said:


> We had a saying in the Navy too; never again volunteer yourself...
> 
> I think I remember some scuttlebutt about the base gedunk being run by a bunch of skate FNG's but they were all TAD from CAG so we kept sending them orders for 50 feet of chow line and grommet wrenches.


I think I just busted my gut! ROLF!!!

Of course no one else knows WTF you're talking about.


----------



## Stealth Kiwi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey just having a look at these aeroponic set ups.
I'm a die hard soil grower and not into hydro but this earoponics is something else.
Tell me how it works?
Does the water just spray up onto the medium and roots from below, 24/7?


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 16, 2008)

stealth kiwi yes, but the h20 is on a 1min on and 5 min off interval


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 16, 2008)

Im starting to get things together for my flower room. Im thinking 2 600watt hps, my room, 8x8x8 sealed with air cooled hoods taken from outside exhausted to another room, co2, an intake hole on the ground level and an exhaust fan on the upper corner. oscillating fans. am i misled about not needing an intake fan for the room? beacuse the exhaust fan will create a sort of vacumn and draw fresh air in as the exhaust shoves air out? also i found this regulator/solenoid is this the right part?
Sentinel CO2 Regulator


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

Stealth Kiwi said:


> Hey just having a look at these aeroponic set ups.
> I'm a die hard soil grower and not into hydro but this earoponics is something else.
> Tell me how it works?
> Does the water just spray up onto the medium and roots from below, 24/7?


There is no medium. The roots grow in air and are misted by the sprayers.

Pump is on a cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.

I've grown in soil for over 14 years so I'm very picky about taste. In my aero systems I use 100% organic nutrients for that old school, sweet soil taste.

Once you try it you will kick yourself in the ass for not switching sooner! Read the whole thread for details.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

Hehe stinkbud, you've got everyone answering ????? about aero now. And you've got everyone gettin in on the game. Nice. So you have any pics of the latest crop, this thread needs some new bud porn!!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im starting to get things together for my flower room. Im thinking 2 600watt hps, my room, 8x8x8 sealed with air cooled hoods taken from outside exhausted to another room, co2, an intake hole on the ground level and an exhaust fan on the upper corner. oscillating fans. am i misled about not needing an intake fan for the room? beacuse the exhaust fan will create a sort of vacumn and draw fresh air in as the exhaust shoves air out? also i found this regulator/solenoid is this the right part?
> Sentinel CO2 Regulator


That regulator will work fine. It's just like mine.

Sounds just like my room. I don't have an intake fan. I left a gap under the door to let fresh air in when venting.

I run 2 - 1000W HPS but I wish I had 4 - 600W HPS instead. The light would get to the side systems better.

I'm looking into adding 2 600's or 2 more 1000W lights. Right now I have to wire in more power to add any more lights. I'm looking in to that right now.

A light mover might end up being a better solution.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 16, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe stinkbud, you've got everyone answering ????? about aero now. And you've got everyone gettin in on the game. Nice. So you have any pics of the latest crop, this thread needs some new bud porn!!


I just harvested Saturday. Here is a shot of the buds drying. I ended up harvesting 15 3/4 oz.

Here is what my flower room looks like now. I took these photos just for you.

You can see the new center batch. The system on the left is three weeks later along and the system on the right is about three weeks from harvest.

The Skunk in the back right is out of control! That's the problem with Sativa strains. They grow big!


----------



## ilikeblazin (Oct 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> How about you start your own thread and not hijack other people's threads.
> 
> Here is our expert:
> 
> ...


haha nice
yeah that was my first grow n i was damn well proud of it lol

but it was my second grow when i got the 11.2 ounces.
im goin the same system, home-made with 15 plants.
im gonna try the sea of green method with the bubbleponic method.

n yeah i'm going to go buy a digital camera so you can see me grow.
pc


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol thanks for the pics stinkbud, I love to see that system in action. If this thread keeps getting longer, we'll basically get to see your whole 9 week cycle! I loved the pic of the new ones and the water draining!!! An as always, the buds are looking temendous!!


----------



## Kodaxx (Oct 17, 2008)

So let me get this straight....the roots don't clog the PVC tube?

I will also be building an Aeroponic system as soon as I get the means!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 17, 2008)

I stickyed this thread.. not sure if it will last...i could get vetoed... but it deserves some major LOVE!

great job


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 17, 2008)

dang stink...........da man is watchin yo'


----------



## Kludge (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I made my head unit last night for the cloner. One thing I can say is the 11/64" drill bit is too big but the next smallest size I had was way too small. To keep the spray nozzles from flying off I had to use an ass load of aquarium sealant, let's hope it actually does hold...

I've got 4 male plants in veg I need to kill so I figured I'd try the new cloner out on them.


----------



## bad1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feds laws suck


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 17, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well, I made my head unit last night for the cloner. One thing I can say is the 11/64" drill bit is too big but the next smallest size I had was way too small. To keep the spray nozzles from flying off I had to use an ass load of aquarium sealant, let's hope it actually does hold...
> 
> I've got 4 male plants in veg I need to kill so I figured I'd try the new cloner out on them.


When I use my 11/64 drill bit the holes are so tight I have to use pliers get the sprayers started. Reminds me of dating when I was a teen...

The smaller bit may actually be the one you want to use. It is hard getting the sprayers started. Once they are in though they hold and don't leak.

Try using the smaller bit and move it around a little to increase the hole size a small amount. If it seems like the hole is too small, that actually means it's just right.

I should probably have people do a test first just to make sure everything works before drilling a bunch of holes.

The good news is PVC pipe is like $1.85 for 10ft. You can afford to screw up at that price >  

One more tip... I always measure twice and cut once.

Unless I'm stoned then I measure once and keep cutting until I get it right.

One last tip...if you're really, *really* stoned always count your fingers after you cut the pipe.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, my 11/64s worked great,, one popped off yesterday only beacuse i didnt screw it down tight enough, but working perfect. Wow the roots on my new clones have grown about 3 inches out of the bottom of the net pot already, i just put them in wednesday.!!!!!!! incredible.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I stickyed this thread.. not sure if it will last...i could get vetoed... but it deserves some major LOVE!
> 
> great job


I feel honored! I won't let you down bro...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea, my 11/64s worked great,, one popped off yesterday only beacuse i didnt screw it down tight enough, but working perfect. Wow the roots on my new clones have grown about 3 inches out of the bottom of the net pot already, i just put them in wednesday.!!!!!!! incredible.


That means they are ready for veg and nutes.

Put them in the veg unit with the nutes at 2000 PPM using my veg formula. 

If you top them after they grow about 6 internodes you will get more side shoots and also keep the height down.

The bottom side shoots will be your new cuttings.

Topping is optional though, I have to keep my plants under 12" (state law) so many times I have no choice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 17, 2008)

Holly crap??? already?? geeze that means i need to go and drop a pretty penny on the ppm meter and all the nutes. I didnt plan on that for at least another week. oh well it is what it is right.


----------



## Kodaxx (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey...I'm a newb to hydro and I just have a quick question for StinkBud about maintaining the nutrient solution.

Let's say you fill the res with PH balanced water..then you add your nutrient solution (pre-mixed in the gallon jug) until the PPM meter reads 2000 PPM - this is for flower. 

Now here's the question: Is the idea to keep it at 2000 PPM every day, or do you fill it once and just top it off with regular water until the PPM gets to a certain level? So for example..just check the solution every couple days with the meter and pour in a small amount of the nutrient solution until it brings the PPM back up...or is the original 2000 PPM good for the whole cycle?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 17, 2008)

Kodaxx said:


> Hey...I'm a newb to hydro and I just have a quick question for StinkBud about maintaining the nutrient solution.
> 
> Let's say you fill the res with PH balanced water..then you add your nutrient solution (pre-mixed in the gallon jug) until the PPM meter reads 2000 PPM - this is for flower.
> 
> Now here's the question: Is the idea to keep it at 2000 PPM every day, or do you fill it once and just top it off with regular water until the PPM gets to a certain level? So for example..just check the solution every couple days with the meter and pour in a small amount of the nutrient solution until it brings the PPM back up...or is the original 2000 PPM good for the whole cycle?


You do your adjust PH last though. First add water, then add nutes and adjust PPM. Then adjust your PH last. The reason you do this is because the nutes will change your PH.

After that you just keep the water topped off and check your PPM and PH every couple of days.

The plants will use nutes causing the PPM to drop. Add a splash or two of the mix to bring the PPM back up to 2000 PPM. 

PH should also climb. I keep it close to 5.8 but if it's 6.0 I won't mess with it.

You actually have a lot of leeway in regards to your PPM. It is mostly strain related. Some strains can handle well over 2900 PPM without burning. Some will show tip burn at 1500 PPM. It's weird.


----------



## davedub69 (Oct 17, 2008)

StinkBud, great information you got going here! I really like you K.I.S.S (keep it simple, stupid) approach! I do have a quick question. Have you ever tried doing a SOG style grow with your setup? I was thinking that could cut some time off by going from cloner and straight to flower. Would keep your plants shorter too. Just looking for some feedback. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 17, 2008)

stinkbud im gona try this out.. how would i do this if i have 3 mothers dwc buckets.. then i veg and flower in your system with 16 growing and 10 budding. Im legally able to have 3lbs dried and im beginning my first medical grow and im inspired to grow Aero now. thanks, im currently a delivery driver for med call and im going to start going to oaksterdam university and start my own club soon the strains im starting with are Grape ape, GDP, and Purple Catpiss


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2008)

davedub69 said:


> StinkBud, great information you got going here! I really like you K.I.S.S (keep it simple, stupid) approach! I do have a quick question. Have you ever tried doing a SOG style grow with your setup? I was thinking that could cut some time off by going from cloner and straight to flower. Would keep your plants shorter too. Just looking for some feedback. Thanks again for all the info.


That's how I started my first system. I didn't want to wait for harvest so I put my clones right into flower as soon as they rooted.

I harvested about 8oz. with this method. Small harvest but I had my medicine 3 weeks sooner and that outweighed everything else in my eyes.

Follow my instructions exactly and you won't be disappointed. But if you need medicine, put them into flower.


----------



## killerweedgrower (Oct 18, 2008)

yea how do you build a cloner I clone but whats a cloner


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> stinkbud im gona try this out.. how would i do this if i have 3 mothers dwc buckets.. then i veg and flower in your system with 16 growing and 10 budding. Im legally able to have 3lbs dried and im beginning my first medical grow and im inspired to grow Aero now. thanks, im currently a delivery driver for med call and im going to start going to oaksterdam university and start my own club soon the strains im starting with are Grape ape, GDP, and Purple Catpiss


I have my hands full just explaining how my system works. 

As soon as you start adding in every variable someone can think of then the thread gets polluted and off point.

If you want to change it then go ahead but then it is not my system and I have no idea how it will work.

One of the main advantages of my system is not having to deal with mother plants.


----------



## Stealth Kiwi (Oct 18, 2008)

Very Nice Stink bud, I like your style. My set up is a tad more stealth than that, infact almost undetectable I'll get some pics up soon. I have a 6 plant lowrider soil garden lit buy (get this) 60watts yes 60watts of LEDS and Ive been getting about 3 ounces evry 6-7 weeks now for 2 1/2 years. Outdoor is where the big games at for me. But its not al about the cash. Growing the gear is just as pleasing as smoking the end product.
Peace Stink Bud.


----------



## NotoriousSkunk (Oct 18, 2008)

this thread made me join this site, any news on the PDF SB?

i just got thru 26 pages and i am going to sleep now high off my lowryder2 lol

a stupid question but i have to ask how much space do u have it total for all your grow rooms? 

Peace

NS

my lr2


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 18, 2008)

Sup Stinkbud!!

Hope all is good with you and ur patients!! Keep it up they need you!

I do have a question for ya, Why dont you use the recomended PBP soil formula after the 3rd week? Do you ever notice a loss in smell in ur ripening plants?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2008)

NotoriousSkunk said:


> a stupid question but i have to ask how much space do u have it total for all your grow rooms?


My flower room is 7x8 ft. My cloner is in a 3x4 ft bathroom closet and my veg unit is hanging out next to my bathtub in the same bathroom.

Everything is in my spare bedroom office


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2008)

flipsidesw said:


> Sup Stinkbud!!
> 
> Hope all is good with you and ur patients!! Keep it up they need you!
> 
> I do have a question for ya, Why dont you use the recomended PBP soil formula after the 3rd week? Do you ever notice a loss in smell in ur ripening plants?


I try to keep things somewhat simple with just a veg and flower formula.

The results speak for themselves.

When I was a kid my grandma always joked about my aftershave "you sure do stink pretty" she would say.

My buds stink pretty.... 

Pretty fuckin dank!


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool cool man i was just seeing if maybe you had tried it.


----------



## Grendal420 (Oct 18, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i would work my fucking ass off for a pound a week are you serious?!
> 
> 
> Dude, Its not a pound a week stoner


----------



## jackhammer (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a question for ya Mr. Stinkbud...What is the size of your res? And when you fill it for flushing do you use straight tap water? Do you treat the water in any way? Whats the ph of your tap water before you treat it? 
Thanks for the info


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

jackhammer said:


> I have a question for ya Mr. Stinkbud...What is the size of your res? And when you fill it for flushing do you use straight tap water? Do you treat the water in any way? Whats the ph of your tap water before you treat it?
> Thanks for the info


Rubbermaid Ruffneck 18 gal.

I use straight tap water without any RO. My tap water is 180-200 PPM and the PH is usually around 7.0.

If my tap water was over 200 PPM I would use a Reverse Osmosis machine first.

I'm thinking about getting a RO machine just for flushing.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 19, 2008)

stinkbud I built an areo cloner, 25 gal ruffneck, 45 clonesites, pics will be posted after I get it all working rite! and I have it in a 3x4 closet right now with a 3' dual t5 strip, the temp is ok round 78, but the humidity is low at 40% the clones arent looking so good, going to get a dome today to see if that helps, how can I get the humidity up? and everything about the build went great, 2 fubars tho, used the wrong type of bit for the holes, I used a forsner bit and it skipped, had to go buy a hole bit and another lid, and the freaking timer i got doesn't really do 1 min on and 5 off, it comes on at a specific time ie at 4:20pm and cuts off at a time 4:21 but not repeatedly on and off at 1 an 5 min. so for now the cloner is running 24/7 is that ok for a few days? and I thought I saw a post here about someone finding pre programmed timers that went 1on 4 off, but I cant find that post now, anyone else remember that post?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

*Aerocloner Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
By Stinkbud*

*Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*
1) Cut eight 7 lengths .
2) Cut two 1½ lengths.
3) Cut one 2¼ length.

*Step 2  Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*
1) Start with the top H. Its made from the 3  Tees & two 1½ pipes.
2) Add the elbows to the tips of the H.
3) Add the 7 legs and end caps.
4) Attach the 2¼ pump connecting pipe to bottom of the H.

*Step 3  Drilling the Sprayer Holes*
1) Measure and mark the sprayer holes according to the plans.
2) Use the 11/64 drill bit for the eight holes.

*Step 4  Drilling the Lid*
1) Measure out 23 holes as shown in the plans.
2) Use the 2 hole saw to cut the holes.
3) Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.
4) Cut a small hole with the Exacto knife just big enough for the cord to fit through.

*Step 5  Final Assembly*
1) Place the pump and sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2) Take apart the sprayer unit and paint primer on the ends of the pipes and inside the fittings.
3) Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one
part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4) Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.
5) Cut down a neoprene collar to the size of the cord hole you cut in the lid.
6) Run the cord through the lid and neoprene collar. Dont put the lid on yet.

*Step 6  Setup and Conclusion*
1) Add enough water to cover the pump but dont fill it over half way. We dont want the roots to
hang in the water.
2) Add 150ml of Clonex solution to the water (optional) and adjust the PH to 5.8
3) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
4) Put the lid on the container.
5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Dont spray the cuttings.
6) Enjoy your new cloner!!!! You should see roots within a week.
7) Dont forget to pass the love on

I included the instructions and plans in an easy to print PDF format.

Stay tuned for the Veg system tutorial next...


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a question below in red.



StinkBud said:


> Here is the formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 19, 2008)

sweet on the cloner plans! already dl'd it!


----------



## supdro (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice setup...I use botanicare as well. Do you feel sweet is better??? I use the hydroplex bloom booster in flower. which do you feel is better??? Happy growing


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud, what would be the best setup for a smaller flower room? I'm looking at just doing half of what you do so would 1 1000watt HPS work? And what do you do for odor control?

Thanks!


----------



## newweedman (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey SB, what do you use to stabilize your PH? I built a aeroponic system and the PH jumps up to over 8 every day.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> so for now the cloner is running 24/7 is that ok for a few days?


Your fine, don't sweat it...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> I thought mixing nutrients together before adding them to the water can cause a lock out. Evidently this is not the case with these? If this has already been answered, never mind, I will find it. I am not done reading as yet.
> Thank you


Most hydro fertilizers come in two2 parts. Calcium nitrate is in a separate mix because the calcium will react with the magnesium and form a solid when in concentrated form.

My formula is safe to mix ahead of time. You can also keep the left over mix to use later.

Think of my nutrient formula more like a compost tea. It's 100% organic and safe for you.

It's not cheap but more than worth it!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

supdro said:


> Nice setup...I use botanicare as well. Do you feel sweet is better??? I use the hydroplex bloom booster in flower. which do you feel is better??? Happy growing


I've never tried Bloom Booster. 

Adding Sweet has enhanced the flavor and aroma of my buds. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stinkbud, what would be the best setup for a smaller flower room? I'm looking at just doing half of what you do so would 1 1000watt HPS work? And what do you do for odor control?
> 
> Thanks!


1000W will work but sometimes two 600W or 400W HPS lights are better. The only problem is you have to buy two complete light systems.

I started with one light and then added the others later. I still have my first light and it still works!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 19, 2008)

newweedman said:


> Hey SB, what do you use to stabilize your PH? I built a aeroponic system and the PH jumps up to over 8 every day.


I rarely have to adjust my PH at all during the whole grow. You have something wrong.

First thing I would do is drain and flush my res.

Then I would mix a batch of my nutrient formula and make sure my PH is at 5.8

I run my cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I rarely have to adjust my PH at all during the whole grow. You have something wrong.
> 
> First thing I would do is drain and flush my res.
> 
> ...


my ph always needs to be adjusted, usually creeping up a few points as the plant uses nutes.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 19, 2008)

I was told in my area that the safest way was to use bottled water, ya know 1.25 for 5 gallons. still adjust it if needed.


----------



## newweedman (Oct 19, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I rarely have to adjust my PH at all during the whole grow. You have something wrong.
> 
> First thing I would do is drain and flush my res.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if its the clay pellets because I cant see what else it could be. I use hydroton pellets and im thinking I didnt rinse them properly. I heard that the dust will raise your PH.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright, sounds good! I have a 400w MH/HPS that I was planning on using in the clone/veg room. I was thinking of doing 2 short fence posts for the flowering system, each with 3 grow sites, so I should be able to get by with one 1000w light for now, at least I hope!




StinkBud said:


> 1000W will work but sometimes two 600W or 400W HPS lights are better. The only problem is you have to buy two complete light systems.
> 
> I started with one light and then added the others later. I still have my first light and it still works!


----------



## vertise (Oct 19, 2008)

quick question man i love the thread. gave you rep would give more if i could. I am only able to work with seeds how do i go about growing with hydroponics starting with seeds. like what do i use instead of that foam


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

rockwhool.. ill take the rep since you cant pass anymore to him..lol


----------



## vertise (Oct 19, 2008)

i would man but it says i cant give rep to the same post twice. Rockwool does that inhibit the roots at all.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

roots grow easy in rockwool... it doesnt have much of anything in it to affect the seed one way or another.... i like to use them no matter if i start seed or clone.. i feel like the root base is much stronger and easier to handle... I would recommend putting some hydroton pebbles under them to keep them moist longer... I spray as often as i think about it ya know...lol.... never had root rot problems with this technique.


----------



## vertise (Oct 20, 2008)

hey man where do you get those little red peices. i assume they are the things you call the spayers


----------



## supdro (Oct 20, 2008)

One more question stink... I have been reading thru your thread and I didn't see anything, but do you flush your green??? and what method do you use to see if they are done...microscope, time, or pistils? and lastly if you do flush when do you change the res?? ... sorry if I'm asking too many questions. lol. all props to you!!!!


----------



## aquamistgrower (Oct 20, 2008)

hey what are you yeilding with just one site of 14 full dry harvest and what light are you using man


----------



## WVPothead77 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the step-by-step instructions on the cloner. That will save me $300 from buying the E-Z cloner.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Alright, sounds good! I have a 400w MH/HPS that I was planning on using in the clone/veg room. I was thinking of doing 2 short fence posts for the flowering system, each with 3 grow sites, so I should be able to get by with one 1000w light for now, at least I hope!


The 1K would be perfect for a 3 ft. system.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

vertise said:


> quick question man i love the thread. gave you rep would give more if i could. I am only able to work with seeds how do i go about growing with hydroponics starting with seeds. like what do i use instead of that foam


Start the seed in a wet paper towel. Once they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug. Put the plug in the 2" net pot and stick it in the cloner. 

You can't use the neoprene collar yet but you can buy a different type of collar that will allow the sprout to come up through (they are white and snap on). Or you could make something temporary (to keep the water from spraying out).

One you get a good tap root coming out split the plug in half and take the sprout out. Be gentle! 

Now just take the sprout and place it in a neoprene collar. Put the net pot back into the cloner.

This is what I did for the Skunk seeds I used and it worked great.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I was told in my area that the safest way was to use bottled water, ya know 1.25 for 5 gallons. still adjust it if needed.


You could pay for an RO machine in no time.

Don't sweat the water. You would be surprised at what will work.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

vertise said:


> Rockwool does that inhibit the roots at all.


Rockwool is great, but not in my system. I don't use any medium at all.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

supdro said:


> One more question stink... I have been reading thru your thread and I didn't see anything, but do you flush your green??? and what method do you use to see if they are done...microscope, time, or pistils? and lastly if you do flush when do you change the res?? ... sorry if I'm asking too many questions. lol. all props to you!!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-4.html#post1425512

Sorry for all the pollution but my tutorial has become an "Ask Stinkbud" thread instead of what I intended it to be.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

> hey what are you yeilding with just one site of 14 full dry harvest and what light are you using man


Where have I heard that before?

Actually my last harvest was 15 3/4oz. bummer. 
I was 1/4oz short...

Three flowering systems with 14 plants each.

I use two 1000W HPS lights with vented hoods.


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 20, 2008)

Day 10 in Aerocloner, have 1 root on 1 clone 
Am hoping the rest of my clones will follow by example . 

7-10 days about normal for roots?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> Day 10 in Aerocloner, have 1 root on 1 clone
> Am hoping the rest of my clones will follow by example . 7-10 days about normal for roots?


It depends on the strain and where you take the cuttings. As long as they are not turning yellow everything is fine. You have to be patient.

Woody strains like Blueberry take a little longer than soft stemmed strains like AK47.

Also, if you take the small soft cuttings from the very bottom of the plant you will have more luck. The bottom branches have more of the cells and hormones it takes to start roots.

A small bottom cutting will pop roots and outgrow a large top cutting every time.

I've seen large woody cuttings take a month to pop roots. I was given some NYC Diesel cuttings that took a month to develop roots. The cuttings were large and taken from the top of the plant. I take cuttings from the bottom of those same clones now and they pop roots in a week.

4-7 days is quick, 7-10 days is normal and longer than 10 days is rare but happens.

As soon as you start following my complete system you will have clones coming out your ass. I have to give them away!

Remember, the cloner holds 23 cuttings but you only need 18 of those to go into veg. That means 5 of the cuttings stay an additional 3 weeks in the cloner. 

Then you only take 14 plants out of the 18 for flower so 4 plants stay another 3 weeks in the veg unit.

This works great because if you have a slow growing strain you can let it get big enough before flower to actually produce a decent amount of bud.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 20, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Start the seed in a wet paper towel. Once they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug. Put the plug in the 2" net pot and stick it in the cloner.
> 
> You can't use the neoprene collar yet but you can buy a different type of collar that will allow the sprout to come up through (they are white and snap on). Or you could make something temporary (to keep the water from spraying out).
> 
> ...


Hey StinkBud - just wanted to say thanks again for sharing your knowledge - awesome thread. 

About starting from seeds - do you think it would be okay to leave the germinated seeds in rockwool and put them in the cloner or would you have to wait until the rockwool has roots popping out? 

Also - how long to leave the plants in the cloner until you transfer them to the veg unit and give them nutes? 10d? 

Thanks again bro!
DP


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

> About starting from seeds - do you think it would be okay to leave the germinated seeds in rockwool and put them in the cloner or would you have to wait until the rockwool has roots popping out?


Either way should work fine.

Also - how long to leave the plants in the cloner until you transfer them to the veg unit and give them nutes?

You can do it as soon as you see roots.

My cutting stay in the cloner 3 weeks because there is no where for them to go until the veg plants go into the flower room.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Stinkbud! As far as the flower room, what do I need? So far my list has, 1000w HPS cool tube (only 6 grow sites), inline fan for cooling, Oscilating fan, CO2 machine, Ozone machine, charcoal filter, Mylar lining, timers, and I think thats about it! Do you see anything I am missing?kiss-ass


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 20, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-4.html#post1425512
> 
> Sorry for all the pollution but my tutorial has become an "Ask Stinkbud" thread instead of what I intended it to be.



Lol I can see what you mean man, most of these questions that are getting asked have been answered much earlier in the thread. I suppose thats what happens when threads get to be this long though. People see the title, get interested, but then don't spend the time ot read through the whole 25-30 pages before they post. lol I hope they kiss-ass


So stink, I was wondering something, have you ever experimented with hooking a scrog net to one of your systems? See if it might increase yield, I was just looking over your designs, and it came to mind.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 20, 2008)

So i finally was able to get over to the hydro store and get my nutes, ppm meter and ph kit. My 2-4 inch clones have been in the clonator for 5 days and had 3-6 inch roots hanging and knew they were ready for nutes. I mixed the nutes in a jug and added about 3/4 of it to the reservoir. The meter read 1 which means it was over 2000ppm. I had to remove about 3-4 gallons of water and fill it back up to get it to 1937ppm and then i tested the ph and it looked pretty good, although its hard to get a good read from those cheap color charts. 

Just an update and to let you guys who are learning just like me, take stinks advice and mix the nutes in a jug and add slowly while checking the ppms.. peace.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good work Dirth! You are about 3weeks ahead of me so I'm very intersted in how your grow is progressing!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 20, 2008)

I suggest you put the first batch straight into the veg unit, i had a hard time cramming the roots down the holes, i think i ripped a few. but then again mine were in root plugs so the roots were coming out the side all over the place.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats definetly a good suggestion, esp since I am starting with seeds so I have to use rapid rooter plugs!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Thanks Stinkbud! As far as the flower room, what do I need? So far my list has, 1000w HPS cool tube (only 6 grow sites), inline fan for cooling, Oscilating fan, CO2 machine, Ozone machine, charcoal filter, Mylar lining, timers, and I think thats about it! Do you see anything I am missing?


You have your PPM and PH meter? Calibration solutions for your meters.

Nutrients, PH up and down?

Cycle Timer that will cycle down to one minute on and 5 minutes off?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So stink, I was wondering something, have you ever experimented with hooking a scrog net to one of your systems? See if it might increase yield, I was just looking over your designs, and it came to mind.


You would be able to train the plants better. The PVC plant supports help now but there could end up being something better.

It would have to be able to move with each system. Maybe just make the supports all the same height. Drill holes and run string between each one to make a support grid.

I could see it working.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, got those for the clone/veg room so I should be good to grow!



StinkBud said:


> You have your PPM and PH meter? Calibration solutions for your meters.
> 
> Nutrients, PH up and down?
> 
> Cycle Timer that will cycle down to one minute on and 5 minutes off?


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Oct 20, 2008)

much rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I suggest you put the first batch straight into the veg unit, i had a hard time cramming the roots down the holes, i think i ripped a few. but then again mine were in root plugs so the roots were coming out the side all over the place.


Wait to you find out what you do when all the roots start coming out of the tube, grow into the water and start clogging your pump. Cut them!

In fact I don't wait to clog the pump I just cut them when they start hanging down a few inches. Of course all this will be in the Aero/NFT tutorial coming soon!

The roots are tough as hell bro. I used to be worried about damaging them. Now I just use common sense and try not to drop them.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh by the way - I have been following this thread since it first got started and I had built 3 bloom systems for a total of 42 sites (14 per system - 7 per post). Today I built the cloner and I plant to build the veg unit soon. I have some plants going now that are just about mature enough to take clones from. I also have a ton of seeds that I just germinated and had in rockwool. Tonight I took some cuttings and took some of the plants out of the rockwool and placed them in the cloner beneath a flouro light. I will post some pics later and report on the progress of both the clones and seedlings. If everything goes well I plan to germinate some of my really good ($$expensive$$) seeds and use the sytems to take them to maturity.


----------



## vertise (Oct 20, 2008)

hey man what size do you drill your holes on your flowering setup.


----------



## vertise (Oct 20, 2008)

the holes for the mesh pots


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

2" .............wake up stink!!!


----------



## vertise (Oct 20, 2008)

his previous pot said 2-4 inches


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

then why are you asking?????


----------



## vertise (Oct 20, 2008)

are you just really high or not understanding the question. please dont try to answer if you dont know the answer. 2-4 inches is a general range that he put down i am asking what he specifically uses.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 21, 2008)

vertise said:


> 2-4 inches is a general range that he put down i am asking what he specifically uses.


I've always used 2" net pots. 

Not sure where the 2-4 inches came from.

Except for addressing the size of my manhood...

I'm I understanding the question correctly?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I've always used 2" net pots.
> 
> Not sure where the 2-4 inches came from.
> 
> ...


you know some peoples inches are bigger than others...lol..


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah i thought you had a 2" hole cutter deal... attention to detail


----------



## vertise (Oct 21, 2008)

even during flowering. so the size of the pot doesnt really matter. hmmmm def better then using soil.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> you know some peoples inches are bigger than others...lol..


I start measuring from my taint...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

lol taint... thats some shit right there..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

appology accepted....asshole


----------



## vertise (Oct 21, 2008)

who apologized


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

here we go


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

nope, i'm done


----------



## vertise (Oct 21, 2008)

this thread is to good to incorporate petty bickering. good shit should be a little more attentive but its to late where i am at.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 21, 2008)

Seriously kids GTFO....this thread is for big adult type peoples only, I do believe the kindergarten thread is around here somewhere with free formula to boot!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

wich is why we stopped before we started so kindly go screw yourself.

jesus christ stink what's wrong with these people?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm still a noob on RIU.....
so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to subscribe. i wanna 
subscribe to stinkbud but I can't find a button!!! help the noob out!!!

please.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still a noob on RIU.....
> so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to subscribe. i wanna
> subscribe to stinkbud but I can't find a button!!! help the noob out!!!
> 
> please.


 ypu just did it... all you gotta do is say something... hehehe


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> ypu just did it... all you gotta do is say something... hehehe



hehe!!! thanks a bunch


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


Wow m8 you are a true angel with a heart as big as they come and I must tell you that I admire you as a person for providing clean and safe medicine for the very needy. I used to do what you're now doing and had to stop due to my own physical limitations.It makes my day to read such gr8 stories of people helping other that need it the most.God bless all the providers of meds and all the sick needy people that need it most.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 21, 2008)

ok i noticed this thread got off track but maybe i can still get help
so how to you hARVEST EVERY THREE WEEKS?
do you put some plants into flower and in three weeks put more plants into flower and keep on doing this until you harvest 1 set of plants and replace it with new plants?

so say u had a 15 plant flowering setup, you would put 5 into flowering, then 3 weeks later put another 5 plants into flowering 3 weeks later and so on until u harvest the first plants put into flowering, then 3 weeks later harvest?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 21, 2008)

ok so I just read everything. And I have one question. How often do u change the res for flower. I saw in veg u don't change that till it goes to flower but... What about the flower res?? I'm guessing every three weeks?? Also thanks for all the diagrams,pics,and info. Imma try this out soon.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 21, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> ok i noticed this thread got off track but maybe i can still get help so how to you hARVEST EVERY THREE WEEKS? do you put some plants into flower and in three weeks put more plants into flower and keep on doing this until you harvest 1 set of plants and replace it with new plants?
> 
> so say u had a 15 plant flowering setup, you would put 5 into flowering, then 3 weeks later put another 5 plants into flowering 3 weeks later and so on until u harvest the first plants put into flowering, then 3 weeks later harvest?


I have three 14 site Aero/NFT units in my flower room
I have one veg unit that has 18 plant sites
I have one cloner that has 29 sites.

The plants go from cloner to veg to flower. Since there are three flowering systems I harvest every three weeks. The plants stay in the flower room a total of 9 weeks.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 21, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> ok so I just read everything. And I have one question. How often do u change the res for flower. I saw in veg u don't change that till it goes to flower but... What about the flower res?? I'm guessing every three weeks?? Also thanks for all the diagrams,pics,and info. Imma try this out soon.


Two would be better but I'm a lazy stoner.

So I do all my maintenance on the same day, the day after harvest.

That means changing the res and cleaning the systems and rooms.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a bunch of spare parts laying around and an extra 1000W light so I thought I would try an experiment.

Check out the photos. It's just like my 14 site design but scaled down.

The res is 10gal.

10 sprayers

I'm thinking I might be able to hunt down some pure Sativa strains and run a Sativa system. That way I can run plants that take 12 weeks to flower and it won't screw up my normal harvests.

This is also a great system for people with limited space or plant number limits.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats Awesome, same exact plans I had for my build! Answers my question about resivoir size as well!



StinkBud said:


> I had a bunch of spare parts laying around and an extra 1000W light so I thought I would try an experiment.
> 
> Check out the photos. It's just like my 14 site design but scaled down.
> 
> ...


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 21, 2008)

I forgot to ask, using the scaled down versions, what would you recomend for the veg/clone systems? Would it be possible to combine both into one system or would the nutes kill the clones?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 21, 2008)

Times are tough, with the economy the way it is.
Im in the process of building the flowering room and all the flowering systems etc... im wondering how the first couple harvests would turn out with the bare minimums? like 1 1000w light, and no co2? would scaling back the plant numbers in the flower units work with starting out with just one light?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Two would be better but I'm a lazy stoner.
> 
> So I do all my maintenance on the same day, the day after harvest.
> 
> That means changing the res and cleaning the systems and rooms.


thanks. 
I went to hydro store today to see what I needed to do ur system. I'll be doing it in two months. 
Thanks again


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I had a bunch of spare parts laying around and an extra 1000W light so I thought I would try an experiment.
> 
> This is also a great system for people with limited space or plant number limits.



So stink, heres what I'm thinkin, you should get your pure sativas, and put a scrog net, or the stings like you said, across the top supports on the new system. Help keep the sativas undercontrol, and be a good experiment. Just a thought.


----------



## vertise (Oct 21, 2008)

do you make hash with your clippings man cause if not send me it


----------



## vertise (Oct 21, 2008)

also man i need a recommendation on a cycle timer. i am not going as grand as you have it but i do want something that can do 1 minute on 5 on. whats the cheapest option


----------



## dum (Oct 22, 2008)

great thread, where can I get one of those mister nozzels?


----------



## galo (Oct 22, 2008)

subscribed - awsome details!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> I forgot to ask, using the scaled down versions, what would you recomend for the veg/clone systems? Would it be possible to combine both into one system or would the nutes kill the clones?


Nutes don't kill clones it just makes them take a long time to root.

Think of like this, if you give the cuttings what they need they don't need to grow roots to get it.

You could use a cloner and then go right into the small system for veg and flower. 

You can't move the plants in the Aero/NFT system because the roots all grow together.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Times are tough, with the economy the way it is.
> Im in the process of building the flowering room and all the flowering systems etc... im wondering how the first couple harvests would turn out with the bare minimums? like 1 1000w light, and no co2? would scaling back the plant numbers in the flower units work with starting out with just one light?


I grew without CO2 and a single 1000W light for 14 years. I've always had weed coming out my ass!

Your first harvest my not weigh a pound but it will still be a shit load of buds!

The first 12 weeks are tough until the perpetual harvest kicks in.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

vertise said:


> do you make hash with your clippings man cause if not send me it


Bubble hash baby! 

But I also make cannabutter for some of my patients.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

vertise said:


> also man i need a recommendation on a cycle timer. i am not going as grand as you have it but i do want something that can do 1 minute on 5 on. whats the cheapest option


There is no cheap solution for cycle timers.

I even went and bought all the parts and designed a circuit and relay that worked great. I was going to start selling them.

Only problem is I can buy one cheaper than I could build it. I get all my hydro stuff wholesale! I know, it's not fair but that's the way Karma works.

Look at it this way bro...The cycle timer costs the same as a good HPS light bulb. I replace my 2 bulbs every year but my timer will last a lifetime.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I grew without CO2 and a single 1000W light for 14 years. I've always had weed coming out my ass!
> 
> Your first harvest my not weigh a pound but it will still be a shit load of buds!
> 
> The first 12 weeks are tough until the perpetual harvest kicks in.


Eventually i hope to have everything top notch. 
My flower room still needs to be built 8x8x8, is using one light in a room this large ok? and stink, do you think i should just go ahead with the 3 units (14) plant sites in each unit, even though there will only be one 1000w light?
or maybe scale back (half) until i get another light?

thanks man


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Eventually i hope to have everything top notch.
> My flower room still needs to be built 8x8x8, is using one light in a room this large ok? and stink, do you think i should just go ahead with the 3 units (14) plant sites, even though there will only be one 1000w light?
> or maybe scale back (half) until i get another light?
> 
> thanks man


I would start with one system and then add another every three weeks until you have all three flower units running.

The 1K will work fine and then in a couple of months you can snag another light when all your systems are up and running.


----------



## yoza1978 (Oct 22, 2008)

Helloooo
I planted a white widow seed 6 weeks ago, it is growing high with not many leaves on it, i am use a low watage light and have used no chemicals, can anyone tell me if this will still flower and how long i am looking at, i got the seeds from amsterdam, this is my first attempt so please dont laugh at me i know use lot are all pro's.
Cheers anyone


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I would start with one system and then add another every three weeks until you have all three flower units running.
> 
> The 1K will work fine and then in a couple of months you can snag another light when all your systems are up and running.


Hindsight is 20/20 when you have people to help guide you along before you make costly mistakes.

Im envisioning this, and tell me what would be the best.

I plan on adding lights as i go (1 every 3 weeks)
how about 3 600watt hps, one over each unit?

or would 1000watters be better (3 total, one over each flower unit)?

or what about getting a 1000watt down the middle on a light mover and 2 600watters on the sides?


of course all this will be added as time and money permits.
We all appreciate the time you take to answer our stupid newb questions.. just wanna get this right.

thanks again


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

great thread!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to talk about growing in general and the concepts that produce fast growth. I'd to keep it simple so anyone can understand.

Plants have needs just like you and me. The biggest difference is that plants make their own food. To put it simply, plants make sugar and the sugars power plant growth.

So what does a plant need to make sugar? Carbon, Oxygen, Water and light. They also need small amounts of nutrients and of course Chlorophyll.

The plants take in the Carbon (CO2) through the leaves. They take in water and nutrients through the roots. What most people don't know is plant also take in their Oxygen through the roots.

Because plants give off Oxygen many believe O2 is a non issue. In realty it's usually the determining factor in maximum plant growth.

So if you look at what a plant need it's obvious where the bottle necks can occur. 

*Light* is the most important element in any grow. Light is what powers photosynthesis. The more light the faster the plants grow, it's that simple.

*Water and nutrients* are a non issue. Why? Who has ever had a problem over watering and over fertilizing? I have. It's easy to give too much water and drown your roots. Too much nutes and you burn the shit out of them. So the problem is not giving the plants enough water and nutes...it's usually giving them too much!

*Carbon* is one of the building blocks of sugar. The plant needs lots of CO2 for fast growth. Normal air is between 200-500 PPM. Not much compared to what the plant can actually use. Plants can easily use 1500 PPM or more.

*Oxygen* is probably the most overlooked elements in plant growth. Even though plants give off more O2 than they take in, they still use a lot of Oxygen in the sugars they make. 

*My system addresses each one of these issues.*

Light is right. You already know how to add more light.
Water and Nutrients are fed and monitored perfectly.
Carbon is added with a CO2 system.
Oxygen is the main advantage of my Aeroponic system.

Think of it this way...the plant breaths *in* Oxygen through it's roots and *out* through it's leaves. So imagine yourself a plant and let's do a test:

*1)* Dig a whole in some dirt. Stick your head in it and fill it back up. Now take a deep breath. This is what growing is soil is like.
*
2)* Now fill a container with water and stick your head in it. Oh yea, don't forget to add some air stones first. Now take a deep breath. This is DWC.
*
3)* Now just take a normal deep breath. This is Aeroponics.

Am I getting my point across?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 when you have people to help guide you along before you make costly mistakes.


If I could do it over again I would hang 4 - 600W HPS lights. I would get two of those dual light ballasts and daisy chain the cooling hoses.

It would only use 400W more than the system I have now but add an additional 33,000 lumens and way better light distribution.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I will just go with the cull size units, I have plenty of room for the clone and veg units I'm just screwed for space for the full size Aero-NFT systems. I just wont make as many clone/ veg sites for now. Should work just fine, only on a smaller scale! I'm going to be gorwing some AK-47 and Blueberries from seed based on your recomendations and my personal experiences with those. I'm very pumped! Thanks a million!!!




StinkBud said:


> Nutes don't kill clones it just makes them take a long time to root.
> 
> Think of like this, if you give the cuttings what they need they don't need to grow roots to get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## physcobud (Oct 22, 2008)

.

I would recommend an HO Fluorescent light system for your veg. Fls help keep the internode length down and are nice and cool. I use a small one for my clones and really like it. HO is the way to go instead of CFLs in my opinion. 

Hey stink! Nuff respect going out to you on your cool setup! 

I'm going to follow your trend and set myself up with one but can you help with the following;

you say you use mh250 for veg but may go to HO Fluorescent! would you use the as for your clone system? i.e wattage and bulbs? if yes what are you using now, if no what would you recommend, would HO flouros take longer for the veg phase?

Thanks dude


----------



## physcobud (Oct 22, 2008)

[/quote]

You can run 7 plants. Put a hole in middle and run six holes in a circle around it.

A 600 would handle two of these systems side by side easy.

I would recommend an HO Fluorescent light system for your veg. Fls help keep the internode length down and are nice and cool. I use a small one for my clones and really like it. HO is the way to go instead of CFLs in my opinion. 

With HO lights you don't have to replace the whole ballast when the light burns out. They also spread the light out more evenly unlike a single point light source.

Good luck bro![


I would recommend an HO Fluorescent light system for your veg. Fls help keep the internode length down and are nice and cool. I use a small one for my clones and really like it. HO is the way to go instead of CFLs in my opinion. 

Hey stink! Nuff respect going out to you on your cool setup! 

I'm going to follow your trend and set myself up with one but can you help with the following;

you say you use mh250 for veg but may go to HO Fluorescent! would you use the same as your clone system? i.e wattage and bulbs? if yes what are you using now, if no what would you recommend, would HO flouros take longer for the veg phase?

Thanks dude


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 22, 2008)

hey stink I was just wondering how you check the ph in the veg system. ?? I dnt see a valve like the flower system. Do u just open it??
Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> hey stink I was just wondering how you check the ph in the veg system. ?? I dnt see a valve like the flower system. Do u just open it??
> Thanks


I forgot to put the valve in the plans. Basically I just make one of the legs of the "H" long enough to go out the container and then I put a ball valve on it.

When I want to check the nutes I just open the valve and fill a cup with the water. I use the sample to test PPM and PH.

I only check the veg unit once a week because it dosen't use much water or nutes. 

The flowering system at max growth will use a gallon of water a day so I check it every other day.

I don't even check the cloner anymore. I just change the water every three weeks.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

> you say you use mh250 for veg but may go to HO Fluorescent! would you use the same as your clone system? i.e wattage and bulbs? if yes what are you using now, if no what would you recommend, would HO flouros take longer for the veg phase?


A 4ft. 8-bulb HO gives you 40,000 lumens, same as a 400W MH. That's what I would veg with. But those lights are expensive.

A 2ft. 4-bulb would work and the price is actually decent.

The length of the veg phase is determined by harvest. As soon as I harvest I put the veg plants in regardless of size. Some are bigger than others.

If I had a bigger light I could have larger plants. My problem is with my State laws. I have to keep my plants under 12" tall and wide or they count as one of my mature plants.

The laws may be different in your State. 

I would bet if you vegged under a 600W and had 4 - 1000W HPS in the flower room, you could easily double my best harvest.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey stink, just wrapping up my cloner build and noticed in the drawings you have 10 misters but only list 8 in the parts list, so before I start drilling, should I do 8 or 10 misters?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I forgot to put the valve in the plans. Basically I just make one of the legs of the "H" long enough to go out the container and then I put a ball valve on it.
> 
> When I want to check the nutes I just open the valve and fill a cup with the water. I use the sample to test PPM and PH.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can't wait to do this.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 22, 2008)

Just popping in stink, you sure are building one hell of a following here. Up to 37 pages, and still with good info woooo. lol Just thought I'd say hey for today, and see if you considered my thought on your new "sativa system" with putting a scrog net on top of it. Any way check you tomorrow, latta man!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> A 4ft. 8-bulb HO gives you 40,000 lumens, same as a 400W MH. That's what I would veg with. But those lights are expensive.
> 
> A 2ft. 4-bulb would work and the price is actually decent.
> 
> ...


 
For those wondering about lighting - Even if you had 4 - 1000w lights in the flower room I don't think there would be too much benefit to it (Unless you had something like 10-15 systems built with 2 posts each). The lights can only penetrate about 36" of the canopy so growing bigger plants is not feasible unless you are placing lights at weird heights to get light to the lower leaves. 

Also from what I understand lumens do not necessarily accumulate. That is to say if you have two 1000w lights next to each other it is NOT the equivalent of a 2000w light. Sure if you only have one CFL and you add another it's going to help but that's not what we're talking abou there. The 1000w light simply provides more coverage and lumens than a 400w lamp however having 2 or 3 400w lamps may be better than the 1000w due to multiple light sources and the ability to provide more even coverage over a footprint as opposed to one light source. I believe the general rule of thumb is 50watts/sf of HID lighting. The added benefit of 400w lamps is they do not get as hot so they can be placed closer to the plant tops. I know you have your lamps air cooled as I have mine as well which allows us to place them even closer. Light intensity drops off exponentially as the distance increases from the tops of the plants. 

These are following numbers for a 1000w HPS 
1 foot away - 140,000 lumens
2 feet away - 35,000 lumens
3 feet away - 15,555 lumens
4 feet away - 9999 lumens

You can purchase a device to measure the lumens and test it out. 

So my point it is just depends on the situation if adding lights will be beneficial and how they are set up, etc.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey stink, just wrapping up my cloner build and noticed in the drawings you have 10 misters but only list 8 in the parts list, so before I start drilling, should I do 8 or 10 misters?


Either will work. I just started using 10 sprayers in my design instead of 8 but I don't really notice any difference.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2008)

> So my point it is just depends on the situation if adding lights will be beneficial and how they are set up, etc.


Lighting was going to be one of my next discussions. 

There is no real advantage to growing massive plants indoors because the light can't penetrate the canopy anyway.

And like you say how the lights are setup is just as important as total lumens.

Lumens are non-additive right?

Why is it then plants 4 ft. away receive twice as much light with two lights as they do with one. 

I did a test once with my camera set to manual exposure. I spot metered on a center plant that was 4 ft. away from both lights. 

I turned on one light and took a reading. Then I turned on both lights and guess what? My exposure was cut one full stop. For you non photographers that means there was twice as much light on the center plant exactly. Weird...


----------



## flow (Oct 23, 2008)

tyvm for the info,
subd


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok guys, I'm up late, and have a lighting ??? since we are on the topic. I currently have a 1000w hps. I have a magnetic hps ballast, so I don't believe I can just run a 1000wmh bulb for vegging. I want to get a 1000w blue dual arc hps bulb. I don't know however if this will be financially fesable before I start my grow without delaying it even more, its already gonna be another 1-2 months before I can start. Should I:
1. Go ahead and start my grow with the 1000w hps
2. Start with my florotubes, and maybe some cfl's
3. Wait till I can get the hps blue bulb?
What do you guys think, I know that the hps red I have isn't ideal for vegging, but would it be better then the cfls, and florotubes? Could I run the whole grow with the hps red with out to many worries? Thanks for any feedback as usual!


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey stinkbud, thanks for posting your aerocloner plans! I can follow the plans and still have a good time, saved me the trouble of using my brain. Thats how I built my avatar. So i posting this cuz i alraeady repped you too much. Rockin>


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> 1. Go ahead and start my grow with the 1000w hps
> 2. Start with my florotubes, and maybe some cfl's
> 3. Wait till I can get the hps blue bulb?


Start with the 1K HPS. It will work great!

I'd pick maximum lumens over color temp any day.

Light is what powers photosynthesis. Think of lights like a car engine.

A 1000W HPS is like a Dodge 440 Hemi Cuda.
HO Fls are like those little rice burners with the fart cans on the exhaust.
CFLs are like those little hybrid cars with the electric motor...

So, whether you want speed to go 
or speed to grow, 
size matters!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 23, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey stink, just wrapping up my cloner build and noticed in the drawings you have 10 misters but only list 8 in the parts list, so before I start drilling, should I do 8 or 10 misters?


 
Hmm.. i must have missed that drawing beacuse i only put 6 sprayers in my clone and my veg units. (SAME AS FIRST PAGE ILLUSTRATION) Seems to be working great.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 23, 2008)

stinkbud I have noticed that you have great analogies! btw I want speed to go, so I got a CBR 1000 RR, only max it out twice so far speedo stops at 189mph, lol


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> stinkbud I have noticed that you have great analogies! btw I want speed to go, so I got a CBR 1000 RR, only max it out twice so far speedo stops at 189mph, lol


I ride a Suzuki 1250. 
I'm too much of a pussy to go over 125 though... 
or too smart.
or too old. 
Let's just say all of the above!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Start with the 1K HPS. It will work great!
> 
> I'd pick maximum lumens over color temp any day.
> 
> ...


That is pretty much what I thought, but I was looking at some threads and people were talkin about a red hps being almost useless to veg. It didn't seem that likely that some cfls, could even remotely compare to my light, but I didn't want to end up not getting good veg results. I'm going to scrog this grow, so veg is pretty important. I'm still hoping I can find a reasonably priced blue hps bulb, but if not, at least I know I'm still off to a great start!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> That is pretty much what I thought, but I was looking at some threads and people were talkin about a red hps being almost useless to veg. It didn't seem that likely that some cfls, could even remotely compare to my light, but I didn't want to end up not getting good veg results. I'm going to scrog this grow, so veg is pretty important. I'm still hoping I can find a reasonably priced blue hps bulb, but if not, at least I know I'm still off to a great start!!


I've veg(ed) with hps before so it will work. The blue hps ?? I think the blue version is a mh bulb or mh conversion bulb.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

The blue is a dual arc bulb, its hps and mh, but it will run off an hps ballast. I have a magnetic 1000w hps ballast, and I'm under the impression I can't just screw in a regular mh bulb, that I would need to use one of these dual arcs. If you guys agree that I can veg fine under the regualr hps, then I might not spend the money this time.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> The blue is a dual arc bulb, its hps and mh, but it will run off an hps ballast. I have a magnetic 1000w hps ballast, and I'm under the impression I can't just screw in a regular mh bulb, that I would need to use one of these dual arcs. If you guys agree that I can veg fine under the regualr hps, then I might not spend the money this time.


my bad I just read back and was gonna say don't listen to me about blue bulb.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> The blue is a dual arc bulb, its hps and mh, but it will run off an hps ballast. I have a magnetic 1000w hps ballast, and I'm under the impression I can't just screw in a regular mh bulb, that I would need to use one of these dual arcs. If you guys agree that I can veg fine under the regualr hps, then I might not spend the money this time.


your rite thundercat you cant just put a reg mh in that hps ballast, you would need a conversion hps bulb that would run hps and mh, (both a slightly lower lumens mind you) but you can veg with hps its just not the BEST way to veg, but will work none the less. 

and stinkbud that 1250 is a good bike, what year? I have a buddy that took a honda frame and put a suzuki motor on it and called it a honduki! lol


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 23, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Lighting was going to be one of my next discussions.
> 
> There is no real advantage to growing massive plants indoors because the light can't penetrate the canopy anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Stink - I think there is a law of diminishing returns. Obviously if you have some very low amount of lumens adding another light is going to help. Think of growing 5 plants with one CFL. The CFL only has a certain amount of coverage. Adding more CFLs will help because you are adding more area of coverage. The light dissipates over an area and when you add another light source there may be an overlapping area which received a little light before but now receives a little more due to the additional source. The same goes for HID lighting. If you are adding another light source you would want to position it to have some overlap but not too much. 

The example you used was perfect - you were 4 feet away and added another light. If you were 6 inches away and added another light I'd be willing to bet there would be no difference in the metering for the exposure due to how close you were to the source of light. However when you start to move away you are losing intensity and that's when adding more lamps would be beneficial. 

I've also got a motorcycle  just got it this past summer and I love to ride. It's a 2008 Kawasaki Ninja 250r

By the way I just want to be clear I don't know everything (or much of anything). This is just my understanding of lighting and I very well may be totally wrong so talking about this also helps me out.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 23, 2008)

I may just go with 6 since I'm doing a smaller scale grow anyways! If it doesn't work as well, I'm only a drill away from changing it.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hmm.. i must have missed that drawing beacuse i only put 6 sprayers in my clone and my veg units. (SAME AS FIRST PAGE ILLUSTRATION) Seems to be working great.


----------



## repvip (Oct 23, 2008)

Really love this thread StinkBud! Thanks very much. Already made my first Aero/NFT unit in one day after getting super excited hehe. 

Anyway, was curious how some of you felt about energy consumption with the light setups you seem to want--4 600w HPS... Aren't you worried about being flagged by the utility company?

I've ran a 1000w HPS 12/12 and 400w MH 20/4 with a modest increase in my bill, but no problems. Plan on using my other 1000w this round. But 4 1000watters would have to attract attention, wouldn't you think?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> I may just go with 6 since I'm doing a smaller scale grow anyways! If it doesn't work as well, I'm only a drill away from changing it.


It's easy to check if you have enough sprayers.

Start the pump. Put your finger in the hole and if it comes out wet then you are good to go.

This test also works on the wife and girlfriend.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha, now thats funny!



StinkBud said:


> It's easy to check if you have enough sprayers.
> 
> Start the pump. Put your finger in the hole and if it comes out wet then you are good to go.
> 
> This test also works on the wife and girlfriend.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> Really love this thread StinkBud! Thanks very much. Already made my first Aero/NFT unit in one day after getting super excited hehe.
> 
> Anyway, was curious how some of you felt about energy consumption with the light setups you seem to want--4 600w HPS... Aren't you worried about being flagged by the utility company?
> 
> I've ran a 1000w HPS 12/12 and 400w MH 20/4 with a modest increase in my bill, but no problems. Plan on using my other 1000w this round. But 4 1000watters would have to attract attention, wouldn't you think?


The energy consumption all depends on the total size of your house, or location. You can figure 1x1000w per 12x12 room that you have in your house. So to run 4x1000, you would want to make sure you are in at least a 3-4 bedroom house. Atleast thats my understanding of what raises eyebrows down at the electric company.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> The energy consumption all depends on the total size of your house, or location. You can figure 1x1000w per 12x12 room that you have in your house. So to run 4x1000, you would want to make sure you are in at least a 3-4 bedroom house. Atleast thats my understanding of what raises eyebrows down at the electric company.


This is my understanding as well - 1000w for each bedroom in the house.


----------



## andyman (Oct 23, 2008)

im planning on making the same system but modifying it a little. could i use 4" drain pvc rather than the fence post? then I could put T's were the wholes would be and have the T's 4"x2"x4" I use to work as plumber and it seems like it would be about the same. Also I read another persons one and they just drilled real small holes rather than buying spray nozzles and it worked just fine. like having a leak in your garden hose. sprays out a fine mist. if I did the T's pointing up (the 2" part) I could drop the neopreen plugs and baskets right into it and run the little 1/2" pvc pipes rt down the center of the 4" pipe runs. what do you think. if not I will def use your way exact (if it aint broke dont fix it) but I like the idea of it being round. making a stand to hold it is the only benifit I really see to using square fence post. please let me know


----------



## andyman (Oct 23, 2008)

also I live in north central Ohio and my outdoor have gotten morning frost for about 5 days now. all the fan leaves are kinda hanging down and every morning I check on them they have ice crystals covering the buds. I ve been told that there tuff enough to last for a little while. but Im not sure how long. I would like them to go another week. mostly bag seed. 1 strawberry cough clone that im the most worried about. its small and bushy and gets the most frost, while the others are mostly taller and seem to be less frosted. tonight I put a clear big industrial size trash bag over the strawberrycough plant. any help any suggestions.
allso STINKBUD YOU HAVE THE BEST COMPLETE PLANS IVE EVER SEEN AND AFTER I BUILD MY UNITS I PLAN ON SHARING THE LOVE AND HOPE THE GOOD KARMA KEEPS ME SAFE. THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> Anyway, was curious how some of you felt about energy consumption with the light setups you seem to want--4 600w HPS... Aren't you worried about being flagged by the utility company?
> 
> I've ran a 1000w HPS 12/12 and 400w MH 20/4 with a modest increase in my bill, but no problems. Plan on using my other 1000w this round. But 4 1000watters would have to attract attention, wouldn't you think?


In this State the utility company loves money and they really don't give a shit what you do as long as you pay your bills on time.

I have a Medical license to grow for myself and my patients. If they wanted to, the cops can get the list of all 20,000 of us and show up at our doors tomorrow. Might be a tad bit expensive to pull it off though.

Now obviously you have to take into account the State laws in which you live. Some States are very Anti marijuana and will do anything to catch growers, including invading privacy. 

Over the next ten years we will see LED light systems come down in price and actually start to be a good option. Grow rooms will go from 2000W to 200W. Power and heat will be a non issue. Stealth baby!

But then again all the red LED lights might alert the police to the grow. Anyone with red lights will be fucked because you must either be a hooker or a grower.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

Who's to say that we aren't all gonna start whoring ourselves out, or don't already lol!


----------



## andyman (Oct 23, 2008)

*STINKBUD *if your not to buisy could you answer my first question about using the 4" pvc rather then pvc fence post. thanks so much for all the info. mad props.

also since im new at this site im not sure if im doing it right or if I have to send a question directly to the person who I want or what.


----------



## andyman (Oct 23, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> In this State the utility company loves money and they really don't give a shit what you do as long as you pay your bills on time.
> 
> I have a Medical license to grow for myself and my patients. If they wanted to, the cops can get the list of all 20,000 of us and show up at our doors tomorrow. Might be a tad bit expensive to pull it off though.
> 
> ...


Im really looking into the led for long term $ saved over the inital investment. and lack of buying replacment bulbs, plus more tayler tothe spectrume rather than just lum's. as long as you have good ventaltion it should keep hot spots from thermal imageing. and since led's dont make much heat or use many amps or kw they dont really set off red flags for the man. from what ive been reading anyway. im still a newbi, but the led's do seem the way of the future. they even have em on FLea bay
my electric comp is so greedy they would probly incourage it. lol


----------



## repvip (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you think of any way to lower the height of your system? My grow room is not as tall.. height is a bit of an issue. 

I could substitute the 18gal Rubberneck with the 10gal and gain some inches.. easy fix and should work. Anyone have the same problem and think of a simpler solution?

Can't wait to get this up and running


----------



## genfranco (Oct 23, 2008)

dude it that one of those ballast and hood combos?... your gonna want the ballast outside of the room.. good luck


----------



## repvip (Oct 23, 2008)

No.. that's your typical sun grow reflector silly  and the ballast is outside the room. Currently waiting on delivery of a cool tube reflector.


----------



## Trypto (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud.

I managed to read the whole thread from start to finish in about 6 hours total, with some slacking... but I still have unanswered questions.

I'm a new grower and would preferably be able to start a new system that would be able to take seeds to flowering in one machine. You mentioned using your veg system and that could do the trick... the problem is, I figured it would be about $150 to start something basic, and this isn't including timers, nutes, sleeves, or pots. This is a problem considering my budget is about $50. I can go up to a $100 or so, but after that I might have to turn to soil  ... Anyways.

What's killing me is lights and pumps. Is there a reason for the 396 GPH pump, because it seems like a bit of overkill. And lights, I can deal with price wise, because it lasts... But in general do you get yours from Lowes or like a plant store?

My hope is to grow at least 2 oz of dry herb medicine.

Any help is appreciated, and you're doing a great thing with your patients.

Peace.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> *STINKBUD *if your not to buisy could you answer my first question about using the 4" pvc rather then pvc fence post. thanks so much for all the info. mad props.
> 
> also since im new at this site im not sure if im doing it right or if I have to send a question directly to the person who I want or what.


I started with a round 4" pipe system. It was my first Aero system. I bought it online. I'm selling it now.

It used hoses and leaked all the time. It had 2" pipe insets to hold the netpots. It was painted white (it came black). Basically a whole shit load of work went in to building it.

In fact of you look at some of the first photos in my journal you can see it. It had a wooden yoke that clamps on the pipes to keep them from rolling.

Trust me on this, the fence post system is the only way to go if you ask me (which you did). 

Try it my way first. If it dosen't work I'll drink my bong water


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> Im really looking into the led for long term $ saved over the inital investment. and lack of buying replacment bulbs, plus more tayler tothe spectrume rather than just lum's. as long as you have good ventaltion it should keep hot spots from thermal imageing. and since led's dont make much heat or use many amps or kw they dont really set off red flags for the man. from what ive been reading anyway. im still a newbi, but the led's do seem the way of the future. they even have em on FLea bay
> my electric comp is so greedy they would probly incourage it. lol


I'm researching in to building my own LED light right now. Even the parts are expensive in the quantity I would need. I'm reading all about the different types of LEDs and how to power them right now. I never realized they had so many colors, light patterns and lenses.

You can also buy LEDs in pre built arrays that can be daisy chained together. I think I might go this route to save time.

I'd like to experiment with different ratios of colors. I'm thinking of building a small one with more blue LEDs for my veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> No.. that's your typical sun grow reflector silly  and the ballast is outside the room. Currently waiting on delivery of a cool tube reflector.


Wow! That was quick. I haven't even finished the build tutorial on the veg system yet and you already built the flower unit. You get to go to the front of the class.

It looks like my photos where able to help you visualize the build without plans. Not an easy thing to do! Great job!

One thing that you can't see in the photos very well is a small little lip that I make out of left over neoprene. I glue it to the bottom of the fence post about 1/2" from the end. 

This will keep the water from running back up the the fence post. I know it sounds weird but it's true! The lip makes the water drop back down into the res cleanly.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 23, 2008)

Trypto said:


> I figured it would be about $150 to start something basic, and this isn't including timers, nutes, sleeves, or pots. This is a problem considering my budget is about $50. I can go up to a $100 or so, but after that I might have to turn to soil  ... Anyways.
> 
> What's killing me is lights and pumps. Is there a reason for the 396 GPH pump, because it seems like a bit of overkill. And lights, I can deal with price wise, because it lasts... But in general do you get yours from Lowes or like a plant store?
> 
> ...


It costs big bucks to get started but if you look at the price of weed it is cheap in the long run.

But I hate it when people are out of touch with reality. I know how it is to be broke. The bad news is you can't build and use my system if you're tight on cash. Fifty bucks won't even buy your parts. So what do you do?

Go to Walmart and buy 4 fluorescent shop lights ($7 each) and 8 cool white bulbs. Go to your local Hydro or garden store and buy a few bags of good organic soil like Fox Farm and mix it with pearlite 50/50. While your there buys some big pots.

Use the same nutrients as I do but follow the instructions for soil instead.

Save up your money and buy a good light when you can afford it. You can keep the fls for your cloner and veg unit later.

You will have all the tasty bud you can smoke in no time!


----------



## repvip (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks StinkBud! You are right--these things ARE fun to build! Nice tip about the neoprene! I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense. Nice to see the pic 

I'm pretty sure I will have crowding issues.. it's so easy to make mistakes hehe.. I marked my 2" holes every 5", so after drilling they are only.. 3ish inches apart now! oops. It's great though... it's so easy to fix/replace parts!!

I can't see any screen in that pic? To keep roots from exiting the post? Also.. I thought I read earlier that you didn't have problems with roots clogging sprayers?

Thanks again


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey stinky im back !
last week you were on page 15 or so, now your on page 41 .... awesome
for the life of me i cant find a timer that does 1 min on, 4 mins off, every 5 mins (1 min in 5)
all the digital timers have a max of 10/12/14 on/off cycles per day.
can i do 10 mins on 50 mins off or something more of that nature ??

everything else is ready to go but in OZ i cant find any damn timer to do what yours does.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 24, 2008)

this aero system seems promising....i have some g13 and T44 germing right now..

what medium are you using in the veg system?

and what medium are you using in the flowering system..

do you stay with you 1 min on, 4-5 min off non stop for 24hrs in both systems?


----------



## jonnyk (Oct 24, 2008)

++, Great Thread! Cant wait to see the Vegging machine instructional manual!

-J


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 24, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> Hey stinky im back !
> last week you were on page 15 or so, now your on page 41 .... awesome
> for the life of me i cant find a timer that does 1 min on, 4 mins off, every 5 mins (1 min in 5)
> all the digital timers have a max of 10/12/14 on/off cycles per day.
> ...


CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer w/day-night function - Plantlighting Hydroponics

CAP ART-DNE (Growing Supplies / Atmosphere & Co2 Controllers / Light Controllers & Timers)

Custom Automated Products - CAP ART-DNe Repeat Cycle Timer - $88.88 : HerpMist.com, The finest misting systems for your captive environments

You can find over 600 places that sell them if you do a search on Google.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 24, 2008)

repvip said:


> I can't see any screen in that pic? To keep roots from exiting the post? Also.. I thought I read earlier that you didn't have problems with roots clogging sprayers?


The roots will start to grow out the post and into the res.

I just cut them off when they get too long.

No problems with sprayers so far.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 24, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer w/day-night function - Plantlighting Hydroponics
> 
> CAP ART-DNE (Growing Supplies / Atmosphere & Co2 Controllers / Light Controllers & Timers)
> 
> ...


im in australia 
i doubt they send there
plus we use 240 volt wiring, you guys use 120 volt
i would blow it up in half a second if i plugged that in


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 24, 2008)

I have built my flowering unit also, was easy as I already had the pipe and fittings on my truck . I only had to go to the store for Roughneck tubs and the fencepost + caps. 
Clones just started to show roots, so I still have a few weeks till I can use it.

Hey Stinkbud, it is not necessary to use primer on pipes less than 2" in size. In the past 12 years I have only used primer on 2" or larger and only if they were going under a driveway, House, foundation or roadway. 
(just trying to save you a step)

Originally Posted by *DaveTheNewbie*


> im in australia
> i doubt they send there
> plus we use 240 volt wiring, you guys use 120 volt
> i would blow it up in half a second if i plugged that in


Dave,
I run into this problem all the time. I will need to power a timer (120 volts) and a sprinkler pump (240volts) but I only have a single line which is 240.
It's called splitting the line, and only using 1 hot and a neutral.


A 220 outlet will have one neutral (white) and two hots (black and red normally) just use the neutral and just one of the two hot wires. Careful where you do this because normal 110 breakers are 15 or 20 amp and normally 220 breakers tend to be either 30 amp for a dryer or 50 amp for a stove. 

Also, make sure your water pump is rated for 110 and not 240


----------



## R1b4z01d (Oct 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i would work my fucking ass off for a pound a week are you serious?!
> 
> thanks for this stink bud, i have a few questions if thats cool.
> 
> ...




I use a UPS battery backup for my pumps. I have not had any issues with this yet but I figures I would be prepared.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 24, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! That was quick. I haven't even finished the build tutorial on the veg system yet and you already built the flower unit. You get to go to the front of the class.
> 
> It looks like my photos where able to help you visualize the build without plans. Not an easy thing to do! Great job!
> 
> ...


Hey Stink - when I build the flower units I made a "front" which will face the res and a "back". The height of the "back" where the fence post rests is a couple inches taller than the front and I was planning on having gravity do the work of putting the water back in the res.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 24, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> not[/U] necessary to use primer on pipes less than 2" in size. In the past 12 years I have only used primer on 2" or larger and only if they were going under a driveway, House, foundation or roadway. (just trying to save you a step)


Not only did you save me a step but I will no longer get strange looks from people because of my bright purple fingers!

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 24, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink - when I build the flower units I made a "front" which will face the res and a "back". The height of the "back" where the fence post rests is a couple inches taller than the front and I was planning on having gravity do the work of putting the water back in the res.


I have a 1" rise on the back of my large system although 2" would work fine also. Maybe even better!

I'll be doing the plans and tutorial for the veg unit this weekend and the flower system the weeks after.

I figured 3 weeks overall for the tutorials would time out well but some of you are way ahead Great job guys!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 24, 2008)

Alright I made your aero cloner.. Im going to be using your system. it was leaking at first but then i lowered the pvc legs and it doesnt leak anymore. Im just going to have the mothers..incase the clones dont root. but heres a pic. 


Heres the mother plants im going to take clones off of. How much water should i use with the superthrive?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 24, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> Alright I made your aero cloner.. Im going to be using your system. it was leaking at first but then i lowered the pvc legs and it doesnt leak anymore. Im just going to have the mothers..incase the clones dont root. but heres a pic.


It looks great bro! 

Ok, so here is the technique I use to stop leaks...

You have to push down on the middle of the lid and bend the edges up at the same time. You want the top to curve down, not make a bubble if that makes any sense.

Sometimes the lids get bent and warped during storage and shipping. It may take a little while to get the lid straight and seated correctly. I find it helps to cuss a lot.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 24, 2008)

lol.. thanks for the help. How much water do you use and how long should it take to root? Does it work really well? i dont want to waste any cuttings, would it hurt to leave it running 24/7.?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome, gogo ebay
i found a fish tank timer that does 0-6 mins on, 0-6 mins off, for $13.00 
i win !


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> awesome, gogo ebay
> i found a fish tank timer that does 0-6 mins on, 0-6 mins off, for $13.00
> i win !


Where is the URL? I've got to see this! 

Sounds like the perfect solution everyone has been looking for.


----------



## Skinflute (Oct 25, 2008)

I did a search for Boyu Intermittent timer and came up with
Aquarium BOYU Intermittent Timer Switch for all tank - eBay Filtration Heating, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden. (end time 03-Nov-08 04:11:45 AEDST)

Looks to be perfect for AU. 220 volts , 50 hz has 2 independent circuits A and B. 


Warning do *NOT* go to www.Boyu.com looking for this item, you will scar yourself for life.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2008)

Thought some of you may be curious at to what the roots start to look like after a week in the Aero/NFT system.

I also threw in a couple of photos I took this morning (Shhhh, the girls are sleeping).

I found a couple of Thripes a few days ago so I released some Predatory Nematodes into the reservoirs and hung some Green Lacewing Eggs throughout the garden.

Beneficial insects are really the only safe way to control pests in a organic manner. I avoid pesticides if at all possible to keep my smoke safe from any toxic residue.

Always check your plants every few days with a magnifying glass. The most important thing is to catch pests early. One thing you need to understand early is...you will eventually have to deal with pests! 

If you can catch the pests early you can add good bugs to eat all the bad bugs and their eggs.

Predatory Nematodes are the shit! They are microscopic animals that invade the bad insects bodies and then reproduce themselves until only a shell remains. They eat anything that has growth stage in the roots and soil. Many bad insects spend their egg and larvae stage in the soil. Nematodes will kill all of these pests without the use of pesticides.

The Green Lacewings are also called aphid lions. In the larvae stage they eat up to 200 incests or eggs and then change into a fly that will lay another 200 eggs. 

The cool thing about beneficial insects is that after they eat everything they die off themselves. 

Remember, organic is not just about nutrients. It's a concept. It's allowing nature to do the work for us.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 25, 2008)

Stinkbud! I got root nipples in 5 days! yea!! 2 out of 7 got nips!!!
your da sheznit!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122142-offgridgrowers-journey-iss-vsog-stadium.html?nojs=1#links


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys, im building my flower room, I posted on the grow room section but didnt get any help. I know you guys will help out. Im ready to cut holes in my prefabbed 4ft wall sections, but unsure of the dimensions I am gonna have 600watters hps, aircooled. 
are they standard 4''or 6" hole for duct? 
will i be able to cool 2 lights with one fan in a straight line?
last question;
Im planning on an exhaust fan up into the attic, ducting to the attic vent and a passive intake on the lower wall inside the room.
The problem is i will be running the lights at night and light will shine through the intake vent during the dark cycle. 
anyone have a solution? lighttrap? 

the room is 8x8x8 sealed. im starting with 2 600w hps and adding 2 more later.

thanks .


----------



## Kludge (Oct 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The Green Lacewings are also called aphid lions. In the larvae stage they eat up to 200 *incests *or eggs and then change into a fly that will lay another 200 eggs.


I hate those damn incests; always trying to sleep with their sisters...


----------



## savant (Oct 26, 2008)

i use a drip to d.w.c. its a real beast to clean and set up. i ve been thinking of something similar to ur sys. i m waiting with bated breath 4 ur next post.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 26, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys, im building my flower room, I posted on the grow room section but didnt get any help. I know you guys will help out. Im ready to cut holes in my prefabbed 4ft wall sections, but unsure of the dimensions I am gonna have 600watters hps, aircooled.
> are they standard 4''or 6" hole for duct?


standard is 4"



DIRTHAWKER said:


> will i be able to cool 2 lights with one fan in a straight line?


Yes you can do this. There is also a squirrel cage fan that has two 4" outputs on it so you can use it for two lights. Although you can sure use a fan to cool both in series.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> last question;
> Im planning on an exhaust fan up into the attic, ducting to the attic vent and a passive intake on the lower wall inside the room.
> The problem is i will be running the lights at night and light will shine through the intake vent during the dark cycle.
> anyone have a solution? lighttrap?


Yep - you have the right idea. I think a lighttrap is in order.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 26, 2008)

*Step 1 &#8211; Cutting the ½&#8221; PVC Pipe*
1)Cut seven 7&#8221; lengths.
2)Cut 1 10&#8221; length.
3)Cut two 1½&#8221; lengths.
4)Cut one 17¼&#8221; length.

*Step 2 &#8211; Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*
1)Start with the top &#8220;H&#8221;. It&#8217;s made from the 3 &#8211; Tees & two 1½&#8221; pipes.
2)Add the elbows to the tips of the &#8220;H&#8221;.
3)Add the 7&#8221; legs and end caps.
4)Add the 10&#8221; drain pipe to the &#8220;H&#8221;. Do not attach the ball valve yet.
5)Attach the 17¼&#8221; pump connecting pipe to bottom of the &#8220;H&#8221;.

*Step 3 &#8211; Drilling the Sprayer Holes*
1)Measure and mark the sprayer holes (according to the plans).
2)Use the 11/64&#8221; drill bit for the ten holes.

*Step 4 &#8211; Drilling the Lids & Containers*
1)Measure out 18 holes as shown in the plans.
2)Use the 2&#8221; hole saw to cut the holes.
3)Mark the exact center inside the plant container. Cut a 2&#8221; drain hole.
4)Cut a 2&#8221; drain hole in the exact center of the reservoir lid.
5)Cut a 2&#8221; access hole in the corner of the reservoir lid so you can see and maintain water level.
6)Cut a 13/16&#8221; hole in the side of the plant container for the drain valve (according to the plans).
7)Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.

*Step 5 &#8211; Final Assembly*
1)Place the sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2)Take apart the sprayer unit.
3)Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Start applying glue to each piece. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4)Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.
5)Put the pump in the reservoir and attach the down pipe.
6)Put the reservoir lid on and place the plant unit on top.
7)Connect the sprayer unit to the down pipe (pump).

*Step 6 &#8211; Mixing the Nutrient Formula*

*Botanicare Nutrients:*
1)126ML Cal-Mag Plus
2)180ML Liquid Karma
3)540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

Mix all the nutrients together in a gallon jug and top off with water. Shake well!

*Step 7 &#8211; Setup and Conclusion*
1)Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2)Add nutrient mix until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3)Adjust the PH to 5.8
4)Put the lid on the plant unit.
5)Fill the veg unit with your favorite strains from the clone unit.
6)Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
7) Enjoy your new Veg unit!!!! You should see amazing growth rates.
Don&#8217;t forget to pass the love on&#8230;


----------



## beta0701 (Oct 26, 2008)

Your my idol

due to space restrictions i cant do Aero currently, but in the near future i should be starting up a second grow in a different location and i will be using your tutorials as my blueprints

I would also like to say thank you for providing all of this golden information to myself and the RUI community. You have put hours into typing your techniques into the computer to share with us all/ This information is one of a kind

Your truly an inspiration 

Thanks again

beta


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 26, 2008)

I for one, have to say that this is as easy as baking a cake.

My clones are now bushes and theve been in the cloner for just a couple weeks. 

major props stink!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2008)

Its the stink bud "easy bud oven" lol.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Oct 26, 2008)

beta0701 said:


> Your my idol
> 
> due to space restrictions i cant do Aero currently, but in the near future i should be starting up a second grow in a different location and i will be using your tutorials as my blueprints
> 
> ...


Stinkbud,

I too would like to thank you for taking the time to share with us all! I am all set-up and ready to try out the system as soon as I receive the cycle timer I ordered. I got a 1/4hp 1900 gph pump and assembled a 40 plant flower unit and a 10 spot cloner after taking notes from your thread. I'll place the setup in a new journal soon. 

Thanks again,
~Outlaw~


----------



## happyface (Oct 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


 DDDUUUDDEE I WANNA BUILD THIS SYSTEM.i just got done with a 2 planter bubbleponic.but this looks great for more plants in a small area.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I too would like to thank you for taking the time to share with us all! I am all set-up and ready to try out the system as soon as I receive the cycle timer I ordered. I got a 1/4hp 1900 gph pump and assembled a 40 plant flower unit and a 10 spot cloner after taking notes from your thread. I'll place the setup in a new journal soon.
> 
> ...


You need to watch your water temps with a 1900 GPH pump. You will need a bigger res or a res chiller to keep the temps down. The colder the better.

My guess is you are already running a large res with 40 plants. 40 plants will use about 3-4 gallons a day when they get big.

I'm looking forward to your success! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 27, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Thought some of you may be curious at to what the roots start to look like after a week in the Aero/NFT system.
> 
> I also threw in a couple of photos I took this morning (Shhhh, the girls are sleeping).
> 
> ...


 

OK i just found some small spider webs on my plants, i inspected but couldnt find the culprit.

where do i get predatory nematodes? and where do you put them? i read about them , it said they eat other bugs in the soil, but theres no soil?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OK i just found some small spider webs on my plants, i inspected but couldnt find the culprit.
> 
> where do i get predatory nematodes? and where do you put them? i read about them , it said they eat other bugs in the soil, but theres no soil?


Ouch Bro! That means spider mites. Worst thing in the world if you don't take care of it early!

You want predator mites and you want them yesterday...

Nature's Control - Beneficial Insects for Garden Pest Control

You want these.
Spider Mites and their Most Effective Controls:

No big deal if you take care of it now but you can't put this one off for even a few days. 

If I ever see pests I have predators the next day. I just got my eggs a couple of days ago and they are starting to hatch. I can see the little aphid lions walking around looking for food. You want to help them. Go left, no left! Dumb little fuckers! Anyway, I'm starting to ramble...

I'm going to buy some Praying Mantis this next spring and release them outside in my garden. Coolest bugs on earth!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

I know some of you have been building my systems and I'm really stoked for you! I thought you might want a little motivation to keep up the good work.

I took a photo 10 days ago of the babies I had just put into flower so you can see how tall they are when they come from the veg unit.

I took a photo last night to show you guys what to expect with just 10 days growth

Also check out the soil vs. aero experiment I have going on. The soil plants started three times the size of the first plant on the right. The plants are from the same mother.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 27, 2008)

hey stinkbud what temp do you keep you cloner at air temps? you did say you dont use a dome correct? so how you keep your humidity up?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 27, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Ouch Bro! That means spider mites. Worst thing in the world if you don't take care of it early!
> 
> You want predator mites and you want them yesterday...
> 
> ...


I am assuming that hydro stores carry predator mites,, 

twiddling my thumbs waiting until they open


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey offgrid i too want to know,, i just put a temp/humidity therm in my closet.. yesterday the highest temp was 87f and the highest my humidity got was 21%.. Its dry where im at.

the plants are looking sweet, and growing like crazy though.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey offgrid i too want to know,, i just put a temp/humidity therm in my closet.. yesterday the highest temp was 87f and the highest my humidity got was 21%.. Its dry where im at.
> 
> the plants are looking sweet, and growing like crazy though.


yeah i get 76 f in the closet with about 81 f under the t5 @ 6in from the tops , i put a dome on my clones because the hum was like yours without it, with it i'm seeing as high as 76% and low as 48% we have a cold front coming so Im going to have to keep that door closed at nite to keep the temps up I hope.

OffGridGrowers journey with ISS, Vsog (stadium) - Marijuana Growing


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I am assuming that hydro stores carry predator mites,,
> 
> twiddling my thumbs waiting until they open


They may carry some species of predators but I doubt it.

Nematodes can live months in the fridge but you have to use most bugs within a few days because the eggs will hatch.

They can order the bugs for you if you don't want to receive that sort of thing in the mail.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks man yea i just found out that they dont keep them in stock.. where do i release them? in the veg reservoir? or on the plants themself?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> hey stinkbud what temp do you keep you cloner at air temps? you did say you dont use a dome correct? so how you keep your humidity up?


My humidity stays between 40%-60% on average. I see it go lower when I run my A/C during the Summer and higher when it rains in the Winter.

Are your cuttings wilting? Like I say, I've never even had a cutting wilt. 

You will sometimes see the lower older leaves die off but the top new growth should always look strong.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for everything. I started building a veg system and then saw that you mapped it out. U saved me time and PVC with your measurement. U also answered my ? About backflow from the fence post.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 27, 2008)

Could the orginal post be updated with all the manuals so far? Is there now manuals for clone, veg & flower?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks man yea i just found out that they dont keep them in stock.. where do i release them? in the veg reservoir? or on the plants themself?


Nematodes come on a little sponge. You soak the sponge in water for a little while. Make sure you get the goop off the sponge and into the water.

Then add the water to your res. Keep the pump running for a few hours to wash the nematodes onto the roots.

You don't have to use the whole sponge at once. You can cut it into quarters and save the other pieces in the fridge for a couple of months.

Predator mite eggs come on little black cards that you hang on the plants.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 27, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> My humidity stays between 40%-60% on average. I see it go lower when I run my A/C during the Summer and higher when it rains in the Winter.
> 
> Are your cuttings wilting? Like I say, I've never even had a cutting wilt.
> 
> You will sometimes see the lower older leaves die off but the top new growth should always look strong.


yeah they wilt like 6hrs after being cut, and kinda stay soft for a week, the 1st cuttings are standing on their own with roots (3 now out of 7) but all the new cuttings are droopy


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> yeah they wilt like 6hrs after being cut, and kinda stay soft for a week, the 1st cuttings are standing on their own with roots (3 now out of 7) but all the new cuttings are droopy


They should not droop at all. Low humidity may be too extreme for the babies. You may have not choice but to dome them.

Is your room too hot? I keep my cloner/veg room at normal room temp, 70-75 degrees.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey stink -
I have a bunch of seedlings in the aerocloner and I must say they are growing like crrrrraaaaaazzzzyyy. Do you have any estimates for at what point you can start adding nutes? I know you don't add any until they are in the veg unit right? Do you think you can add nutes at 2w? 10d? I have the feeding schedule for botanicare nutes and it looks like you are giving the veg unit the week 3 dosage - is this correct?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 28, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey stink -
> I have a bunch of seedlings in the aerocloner and I must say they are growing like crrrrraaaaaazzzzyyy. Do you have any estimates for at what point you can start adding nutes? I know you don't add any until they are in the veg unit right? Do you think you can add nutes at 2w? 10d? I have the feeding schedule for botanicare nutes and it looks like you are giving the veg unit the week 3 dosage - is this correct?


It's like this... you can start adding nutes as soon as you see roots.

But only if all the clones have roots. If they don't have roots and you start giving them nutes they take longer to root.

If you *don't* give them nutes, you force them to grow roots to get some. Does that make sense?

I don't add any nutes because I always have cuttings at different stages going. Also the Clonex I use has nutrients for the cuttings. 

If I did have all my cuttings showing roots then for sure I would add nutes. If your cuttings have healthy roots and they still have another 10+ days in the cloner, then go ahead and add some nutes. I'd say 1000-1500 PPM would be fine. 

If the leaves look healthy after a week then take it up to 2000 PPM. First sign of your PPM being too hot is tip burn. If you see tip burn take it back down 200-300 PPM.

It takes a while to dial in a strain. If you run 10 strains like me you can never have it perfect for all the strains. 

I feel like a plant politician. No matter what I run my PPM at, some of the plants are going to complain!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I threw some cuttings in with my seedlings and while the seedlings are growing like crazy I have yet to see any roots on my cuttings. They've been in for ~5 days. When you said earlier that you take a 2-4" cutting is that the length that is protruding from the bottom of the neoprene collar? I'm thinking that I might have taken my cuttings too short. Some of the cutting leaves are starting to turn yellow from the tip and I'm pretty certain they are using up the nitrogen that was stored in them.


Thanks,
DP


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 28, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> I did a search for Boyu Intermittent timer and came up with
> Aquarium BOYU Intermittent Timer Switch for all tank - eBay Filtration Heating, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden. (end time 03-Nov-08 04:11:45 AEDST)
> 
> Looks to be perfect for AU. 220 volts , 50 hz has 2 independent circuits A and B.
> ...


thats what i bought , from ebay not www.boyu.com, but delivered to my door for $25 aussie, im happy


----------



## funnymunny11 (Oct 28, 2008)

how many plants do you harvest each harvest within the 30 day period to produce a pound? and how tall are the plants? are you doing an sog grow? Also how big is your flowering room and how much light are ur ppants under? I am having trouble finding the optimum amnt of light to supply to my babies and would be extremely happy to get an lb every 30 days!

-Thanks!


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud, could you give me some rough measurements on that little NFT system you built? I'm prepping my flower room now so I'm trying to figure out how I can get 3 of those bad boys in there!


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 28, 2008)

funnymunny11 said:


> how many plants do you harvest each harvest within the 30 day period to produce a pound? and how tall are the plants? are you doing an sog grow? Also how big is your flowering room and how much light are ur ppants under? I am having trouble finding the optimum amnt of light to supply to my babies and would be extremely happy to get an lb every 30 days!
> 
> -Thanks!


did you even start at the beginning of this thread? I think you should start there!


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 28, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> They should not droop at all. Low humidity may be too extreme for the babies. You may have not choice but to dome them.
> 
> Is your room too hot? I keep my cloner/veg room at normal room temp, 70-75 degrees.


the closet itself stays about 76 ish, but under the t5 it is in the 80's with the dome. do you think that i should rise the t5 a lil, rite now its 6in off the tops of the cuttings.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 28, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stinkbud, could you give me some rough measurements on that little NFT system you built? I'm prepping my flower room now so I'm trying to figure out how I can get 3 of those bad boys in there!


did i miss something when did stink build a nft? I thought all of his units were aero. either way he has posted plans and tuts on the cloner and the veg units, go back a few pages


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone else running into an issue with the pH climbing in the aerocloner? I measured the pH today and it was up at 7.7. Some of my young seedlings have the leaves starting to twist and turn at the edges and I'm hoping this is just a pH problem. They have no nutes yet and it's not a heat issue so I'm pretty certain that it's pH. 

I'd just like to hear some other opinions on this. 

Thanks, DP


----------



## davedub69 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey stink, have you experimented with different on/off times of your sprayers? if so, what were the results? also, in your own opinion do u feel your aero/nft setup provides the best final result in regards to yield compared to ebb and flow? what made you do the aero/nft route anyways? THANKS for all the great info! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, pardon my slip, It was a mini NFT/aero flowering unit! I was just looking for the specifics on that particular system that he built from spare parts! I already have the cloner/veg systems and have followed this thread from the begining.



offgridgrower said:


> did i miss something when did stink build a nft? I thought all of his units were aero. either way he has posted plans and tuts on the cloner and the veg units, go back a few pages


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey aero bros...im building!!!!

heres my new flower room,, its 8x8x8, i am gonna run 4 600 watt hps cool tubes, (starting with one)
and an exhaust up and out through the attic, and a passive intake on the lower wall inside.

anyone have any suggestions on where to run the duct for the lights? 
Thers 2 windows on either side of the foom that i could run duct to,, is that necessary? or just suck air from the outside room?


















and my clones are looking great.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 28, 2008)

That Looks awesome! I think you would be fine pulling air from the room outside for your lights, I'm also thinking of going with the 600's definetly gives you some more flexibility.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey aero bros...im building!!!!
> 
> heres my new flower room,, its 8x8x8, i am gonna run 4 600 watt hps cool tubes, (starting with one)
> and an exhaust up and out through the attic, and a passive intake on the lower wall inside.
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey aero bros...im building!!!!
> 
> heres my new flower room,, its 8x8x8, i am gonna run 4 600 watt hps cool tubes, (starting with one)



Very nice... 

How much in materials?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks guys...about 100 bucks at home depot.. 8 2x4s and
4 1/4 inch white vinyl board and some screws.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> anyone else running into an issue with the pH climbing in the aerocloner? I measured the pH today and it was up at 7.7. Some of my young seedlings have the leaves starting to twist and turn at the edges and I'm hoping this is just a pH problem. They have no nutes yet and it's not a heat issue so I'm pretty certain that it's pH.
> 
> I'd just like to hear some other opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks, DP


You may have some funk growing in your water. Change the water and add some Hygrozyme. It will take care of any funky stuff you may have growing in the water.

You have a timer right? Without a timer the water temps will get too hot.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey aero bros...im building!!!!
> 
> heres my new flower room,, its 8x8x8, i am gonna run 4 600 watt hps cool tubes, (starting with one)
> and an exhaust up and out through the attic, and a passive intake on the lower wall inside.
> ...


Your room is looking great! Going with the 600W and adding more later is a good idea. You can have a lot more effective light spread. I would be way better off with 4-600Ws than I am with my 2-1000Ws.

I would pull the air from outside your room. It will help keep the smell down a little. Plus those fans sound like a 747 taking off when they are running! 

I've never had to use a carbon filter before but the Skunk I'm running is stinking up the whole house! I may have to break down and run a filter.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Ok, pardon my slip, It was a mini NFT/aero flowering unit! I was just looking for the specifics on that particular system that he built from spare parts! I already have the cloner/veg systems and have followed this thread from the begining.


The Aero/NFT tutorial and plans are coming this weekend. 

Geez guys!
I figured one tutorial a week would keep you guys busy but some of your are speed demons! (or don't have a wife)


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 29, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> anyone else running into an issue with the pH climbing in the aerocloner? I measured the pH today and it was up at 7.7. Some of my young seedlings have the leaves starting to twist and turn at the edges and I'm hoping this is just a pH problem. They have no nutes yet and it's not a heat issue so I'm pretty certain that it's pH.
> 
> I'd just like to hear some other opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks, DP


yeah i have been noting that my ph has been rising, seems to take a few days to rise past the ok point. at first i thought it was the tap water so i switched to distilled water, but that rose too, so now I dont know what is causing it, so i just keep a daily check on it now.

note to using distilled water, it takes VERY little of the gh up and down to change the ph, be warned!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 29, 2008)

'Houston' ""we may have a problem"" Im still about 1-2 weeks away from getting my flower room up and running, and the roots in my veg system are already into the reservoir water.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

davedub69 said:


> hey stink, have you experimented with different on/off times of your sprayers? if so, what were the results?


I tried 4 minutes off and 1 minute on. I've also tried 5 minutes off and 30-45 seconds on. I didn't notice any difference in growth rates. I think any time that is close to 5/1 will work. 

I'm too much of a pussy to try anything extreme.



> also, in your own opinion do u feel your aero/nft setup provides the best final result in regards to yield compared to ebb and flow? what made you do the aero/nft route anyways? THANKS for all the great info! Keep up the GREAT work!


I've been growing for over 14 years. I've always been a hardcore organic soil kind of guy. I never found the taste of hydro to be as good as soil. I wanted to switch but I wasn't willing to give up the flavor.

I also prefer to give my patients organically grown bud for safety reasons.

Recently many major nutrient companies have jumped on the organic bandwagon. They are making the finest organic teas that you and I could only dream of making ourselves. This one fact has opened up the window of hydroponics for me.

I was looking into an ebb and flow setup. I was also looking at DWC type systems. I knew Aeroponics was the best but I thought that it would be to complex for me at the time.

As luck would have it I met my mentor about the same time as I was looking to switch to hydro. He turned me on to Aeroponics. I took his knowledge and went from there.

Things that worked I kept. Things that didn't I shit canned. After awhile I came up with my 3 part system. There is not any one factor that makes my system unique. It's the whole system working together.

What's cool is we are actually watching history being made. The concept of what we are doing with the internet right now has never been done in all of history. 

Think about it for a second...we are all working together...complete strangers helping each other out.

Why? ...for no other reason than love


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> What's cool is we are actually watching history being made. The concept of what we are doing with the internet right now has never been done in all of history.
> 
> Think about it for a second...we are all working together...complete strangers helping each other out.
> 
> Why? ...for no other reason than love


sorry for the jack, but once you said it I had to respond!!

this is the basis for the venus project!! it's resourced based society at its finest, imo. 

check it out, The Venus Project - The Redesign of a culture 

back to the grow discussion...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet offgrid, thats what this world needs a redesign of society. Things are getting out of control on this planet. Unfortunately we're at the point when it will take drastic change to change anything.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 'Houston' ""we may have a problem"" Im still about 1-2 weeks away from getting my flower room up and running, and the roots in my veg system are already into the reservoir water.


Im thinking i need to do some emergency work.

Maybe get a new lid and for the reservoir section and drill a bunch of tiny holes so the roots stay up and out of the water? that or a kitchen strainer and set all the roots in it. 

help?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 'Houston' ""we may have a problem"" Im still about 1-2 weeks away from getting my flower room up and running, and the roots in my veg system are already into the reservoir water.


That's why I run a dual container system on my veg unit. Even then the roots will grow all the way down to the pump in three weeks.


----------



## newweedman (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im thinking i need to do some emergency work.
> 
> Maybe get a new lid and for the reservoir section and drill a bunch of tiny holes so the roots stay up and out of the water? that or a kitchen strainer and set all the roots in it.
> 
> help?


If you put an air stone bubbler in the res. you will be ok. Also add some Hyd. Peroxide. to keep the roots healthy and white.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> yeah i have been noting that my ph has been rising, seems to take a few days to rise past the ok point. at first i thought it was the tap water so i switched to distilled water, but that rose too, so now I dont know what is causing it, so i just keep a daily check on it now.
> 
> note to using distilled water, it takes VERY little of the gh up and down to change the ph, be warned!!


I'm feeling like I should go and check the PH on my cloner. As of now I just set it to 5.8 when I fill it and I never check it again. 

Yea the leaves will twist and turn and sometimes turn a little yellow but eventually they all pop roots.

Remember this basic concept about the cloner. The idea is to withhold nutrients so the plants are forced to grow roots to get some. 

The whole idea of watching the PH is to avoid PH lockout. At certain PH levels nutrients become unavailable to the plant.

Same thing happens outdoors when it gets cold. The nutrients become unavailable to the plants. That's why we see the natural colors come through that are normally hidden by chlorophyll.

We don't use any nutes in the cloner so in theory PH shouldn't matter much. It seams to me that there are no nutes to lock out, right? 

And the truth is, clones are a non issue in my system. I have clones coming out my ass and I never check the PH in my cloner.

Don't sweat the small stuff. As long as you don't have pests you are golden. Trust me on this, before long all you guys will be writing asking what to do because you can't take a shit with all the clones coming out your ass.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

newweedman said:


> If you put an air stone bubbler in the res. you will be ok. Also add some Hyd. Peroxide. to keep the roots healthy and white.


You don't need any stones! Just buy another container and build my veg unit. You don't want the roots setting in water. That's the whole concept behind aeroponics. The roots need the air time.

The dual container system also keeps the roots separated. This is important because you will need to be able to move the plants into the flower system later.

Your roots will not be white because we use Liquid Karma. They will start out white in the cloner and by the time you harvest they will be dyed almost completely black.

Rubbermaid makes a short Ruffneck container. I've seen the pics online but I can't find anyplace that sells them locally. We really don't need 18gal. containers for a small veg unit. 

Two of these 14gal would be perfect:
http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2935118

Too bad I can't find the little buggers!


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> .
> Don't sweat the small stuff. As long as you don't have pests you are golden. Trust me on this, before long all you guys will be writing asking what to do because you can't take a shit with all the clones coming out your ass.


I have a plan for all those extra clones!! tray sale! lol

it sounds all reasonable, and nothing is dead yet and i feel like i will get better conditions once the rooms are built. but I would like to know for reference if your ph changes as well, this second batch of water i used techflora, route 666 as i had used all of the clonex soultion and didnt buy extra. a friend had the bottle of route 666 and i threw that in , and i still dip the cuttings in clonex gel, do you dip your cuttings?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Stinkbud, I do have a dual container for my veg system (exactly like yours) Today is exactly 2 weeks since i put my (already rooted clones) in. The roots have grown so long that they are all now about 4 inches in the water. Will this be a problem? since i still need a couple weeks to get flower lights etc...

Also, you say that you could use the veg system all the way through flower if one wanted too. How is this possible? if roots are gonna be in the water... I thought you didnt want the roots to sit in water? (root rot.etc..)

2 more questions, on the flower unit, the plants roots closest to the reservoir will undoubtidly be coming out the fence post and into the reservoir,,, not a problem?

My plants are going on there 5th node. When i top these plants, and take clones, how long should they be left in the veg system afterwards before tranferring to the flower unit?

Hey man i really appreciate the time you take to help people along...karma is gonna get you..


This is absolutely amazing how fast these plants and roots grow with this system... I am A happy MAN.
THANKS.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You may have some funk growing in your water. Change the water and add some Hygrozyme. It will take care of any funky stuff you may have growing in the water.
> 
> You have a timer right? Without a timer the water temps will get too hot.


I changed the res this morning and added Hydroguard per the Botanicare schedule. The pH had risen to over 7 again even though I had just lowered it and there was all sorts of brown junk growing in the water. 

I still can't get over how quickly everything is growing - now I just have to keep it all alive.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm feeling like I should go and check the PH on my cloner. As of now I just set it to 5.8 when I fill it and I never check it again.
> 
> Yea the leaves will twist and turn and sometimes turn a little yellow but eventually they all pop roots.
> 
> ...


Hey Stinkbud - 
I've been reading a ton for the past couple months and one thing that I did notice that might effect the pH and lockout regarding seedlings and clones is this. I'm using reverse osmosis water. As I'm sure you are aware this removes nearly all chemicals from the water. Tapwater has calcium, chlorine, flouride, magnesium, etc in it which the plants use. So tapwater itself has some nutes in it. These are removed when you use Reverse Osmosis water. For this reason the Botanicare schedule recommends adding Cal-Mag+ from the very beginning if using reverse osmosis water. Just thinking here that some of nutes could get locked out either way - with tapwater or reverse osmosis water if the pH drifts too much.

Just food for thought,
DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stinkbud, I do have a dual container for my veg system (exactly like yours) Today is exactly 2 weeks since i put my (already rooted clones) in. The roots have grown so long that they are all now about 4 inches in the water. Will this be a problem? since i still need a couple weeks to get flower lights etc...
> 
> Also, you say that you could use the veg system all the way through flower if one wanted too. How is this possible? if roots are gonna be in the water... I thought you didnt want the roots to sit in water? (root rot.etc..)


Hey dirt - if you look at the plans for the veg unit it is two seperate rubbermaids on top of each other. The bottom rubbermaid is the resevoir. The top unit is like your cloner with the exception of a small hole in the bottom to run the PVC up from the pump. Therefore the roots will not get down into the resevoir. You see?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stinkbud, I do have a dual container for my veg system (exactly like yours) Today is exactly 2 weeks since i put my (already rooted clones) in. The roots have grown so long that they are all now about 4 inches in the water. Will this be a problem? since i still need a couple weeks to get flower lights etc...


Just cut them off. It won't hurt them.



> Also, you say that you could use the veg system all the way through flower if one wanted too. How is this possible? if roots are gonna be in the water... I thought you didnt want the roots to sit in water? (root rot.etc..)


I bought one of those bathroom sink screens and cut a hole just big enough for the 1/2" pipe to fit through.



> 2 more questions, on the flower unit, the plants roots closest to the reservoir will undoubtidly be coming out the fence post and into the reservoir,,, not a problem?


Actually all the plants roots will get long enough to come out the pipe. You just cut them. I know it sound harsh but all the long roots are just tap roots not nutrient roots. 

Think of it like this, the plants send down a tap root because the water table is deep. But the all the nutrients are in the top layer of the soil. So the plants have developed a two part roots system one for water and one for nutrients.

You can even see the different root structures. The tap roots look like long carrots and the top (nutrient) roots look like fine hair.



> My plants are going on there 5th node. When i top these plants, how long should they be left in the veg system afterwards before tranferring to the flower unit?


My transfers are based 100% on harvest. As soon as I harvest I bring my veg plants in no matter what size they are. Some I had to top during veg to keep them under 12" (State Law). You could let them go bigger if you wanted.

Once you get the perpetual harvest running your timing will be set by harvest. It's like a factory. Cuttings go to the cloner, clones go to veg, veg goes to flower and flower goes into my bong. Henry Ford would be proud of us.

At this point you can flower whenever you want. I would wait until you build your Aero/NFT system though. You will be glad you did!



> This is absolutely amazing how fast these plants and roots grow with this system... I am A happy MAN.
> THANKS.


Wait to you see the first 2 weeks in flower. The plants shoot up like nothing you can imagine. They triple in height!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stinkbud -
> I've been reading a ton for the past couple months and one thing that I did notice that might effect the pH and lockout regarding seedlings and clones is this. I'm using reverse osmosis water. As I'm sure you are aware this removes nearly all chemicals from the water. Tapwater has calcium, chlorine, flouride, magnesium, etc in it which the plants use. So tapwater itself has some nutes in it. These are removed when you use Reverse Osmosis water. For this reason the Botanicare schedule recommends adding Cal-Mag+ from the very beginning if using reverse osmosis water. Just thinking here that some of nutes could get locked out either way - with tapwater or reverse osmosis water if the pH drifts too much.
> 
> Just food for thought,
> DP


My tap water is 175-200 PPM out of the faucet. There are some of you that will have to use RO water because your tap water is nasty. I'm still not sure that it matters though.

A few times my clones got so big they started begging for nutes. But not all the cuttings had rooted yet. So one time I broke down and gave them some Liquid Karma. They loved it. 

The clones that hadn't rooted just sat there fat and happy with a really shitty attitude. Like couch potatoes. It's like you have to say "Put the fucking bon bons down, get off your ass and grow some roots bitch".

That's kind of the idea of straight water. It forces the plant to get off it's ass and go to the freezer and get it's own fucking ice cream. Does that make sense?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah it makes sense.

I was also thinking about added H2O2 to the resevoir but I've heard this is not a good idea if using organic nutes. I'll check the Botanicare website and see if they mention anything about it.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

Well it looks like I just answered my own question. This directly from their website.

Q: Can I use hydrogen peroxide with Hydroguard?
A: No, hydrogen peroxide will kill off the beneficial microorganisms present in Hydroguard. 



Q: Can I use hydrogen peroxide with Pure Blend Pro or Liquid Karma?
A: No, hydrogen peroxide will kill off the beneficial microorganisms present in Pure Blend Pro and Liquid Karma.


There you have it. Do NOT use Hydrogen Peroxide with Botanicare Organic Nutes.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I changed the res this morning and added Hydroguard per the Botanicare schedule. The pH had risen to over 7 again even though I had just lowered it and there was all sorts of brown junk growing in the water.
> 
> I still can't get over how quickly everything is growing - now I just have to keep it all alive.


The brown junk is what's causing your PH to rise. Hygrozyme will take care of that.
http://www.hygrozyme.info/general/what-is-hygrozyme.html
http://www.hygrozyme.info/root-development/root-rot-and-other-horrible-nasties.html

I'm wondering why you have it to begin with. My first guess would be that your water temps are too high. Warm water breeds funk. Your water should feel cold. 68 degrees is perfect, anything over 72 and you're screwed.

You did say you have a cycle timer right?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 29, 2008)

DUDE...... OMG You are the MENTOR. 

Im so relieved.
DRAGON.. i used bottled water from the store (ya know 125. a gallon) my ph has not been a problem,, thought it might help.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Holly molly... I think i know what happend.. i cut too big a hole on the reservoir lid... its like a big huge opening ..i guess all i needed was a small hole around the pump hole witha small faucet screen... im in deep thought.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The brown junk is what's causing your PH to rise. Hygrozyme will take care of that.
> Organic Growing Hygrozyme Discussion | What is Hygrozyme? | Hygrozyme, Var, Products
> Organic Growing Hygrozyme Discussion | Root rot and other Horrible Nasties | Plants, Roots, Var
> 
> ...


Sorry - yes I do have a timer. I'm using the same timer you recommended. I pretty much built everything based on your posts and I'm learning as I go.
I had attempted a grow a year or so ago and it failed and I've had a bunch of seeds in dirt that sprouted and grew a little but to be honest they suck and are like 2 months old and are way smaller than plants that have been in the aerocloner for 1 week. So thank you once again as I feel like things are finally going to be working. 

I'll go take the temp of the water now but I'm not sure how to keep it down if it's warm...


----------



## WestCoastMedicated (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my first baby OG kush dying ... I'm running 12 hours on 6 hours off with a simple t5 4 bulb florcent... with a simple bucket drip system... I had it growing real strong now it seems like the tips of the leaves are turning like a tan/brown color... Did i stunt the growth by snipping off one of the dying stems?

From one California MEdicated to the next help me till i can build your awsome system...

I am seeing a white powder looking shit on the inside of the bucket to and am wondering if thats from the spray i put on it to kill spider mites and fungas or if thats a mildew?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

WestCoastMedicated said:


> Got my first baby OG kush dying ... I'm running 12 hours on 6 hours off with a simple t5 4 bulb florcent... with a simple bucket drip system... I had it growing real strong now it seems like the tips of the leaves are turning like a tan/brown color... Did i stunt the growth by snipping off one of the dying stems?
> 
> From one California MEdicated to the next help me till i can build your awsome system...
> 
> I am seeing a white powder looking shit on the inside of the bucket to and am wondering if thats from the spray i put on it to kill spider mites and fungas or if thats a mildew?


Over fert? What is your PPM and PH. What are your water temps? Room temps, humidity? 

Put your light on 24/0. Change and clean your res and use my nutrient formula at 1200ppm. Also add some Hygrozyme to your res.

Don't use sprays! Order some pedatory nematodes and put them in your res. 
Nature's Control - Beneficial Insects for Garden Pest Control 

They will kill just about anything.

If this doesn't work build my system and say goodbye to all your problems.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holly molly... I think i know what happend.. i cut too big a hole on the reservoir lid... its like a big huge opening ..i guess all i needed was a small hole around the pump hole witha small faucet screen... im in deep thought.


The only thing you really have to worry about is the roots getting sucked into the pump. A cheap $10 pump bag will keep the pump from clogging.

With my system the plants are in the flower room long before root length is an issue.

For now just go to Wally's and buy a roll of window screen. Cut it the size you need and glue it down with some aquarium silicone.

When ever I work on my clone or veg systems I just fill the bathtub with cold water and float the lid with the plants in the water. That way you don't have to rush.

You could also fill a spare container all the way with water but try draining it out later!


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The clones that hadn't rooted just sat there fat and happy with a really shitty attitude. Like couch potatoes. It's like you have to say *"Put the fucking bon bons down, get off your ass and grow some roots bitch".*
> 
> That's kind of the idea of straight water.* It forces the plant to get off it's ass and go to the freezer and get it's own fucking ice cream*. Does that make sense?


I LOL'd  you're so funny ......sometimes


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 30, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stinkbud, I do have a dual container for my veg system (exactly like yours) Today is exactly 2 weeks since i put my (already rooted clones) in. The roots have grown so long that they are all now about 4 inches in the water. Will this be a problem? since i still need a couple weeks to get flower lights etc...
> 
> This is absolutely amazing how fast these plants and roots grow with this system... I am A happy MAN.
> THANKS.


damn dirt! im a week behind you and my 1st 7 cuttings are just the same size when i cut them, i now have 5 out of 7 with root nipples and another 23 just cut this weekend, um my water temps are around 75ish (i dont have a thermo that will give me min/max for the water, i just have regular floating thermo but im sure it gets down at nite just dont no how much) no funk in my rez tho, i wonder if my water temps+low humidity is effecting me?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 30, 2008)

offgrid.. i bought my first batch of clones, and they had 1-2 inch roots when i put them in. that might be why they have grown so much.. i dont know what my water temp is, since they are growing strong i never bought a water thermometer.

I just did what stink told me about glueing some screen down so the roots dont sit in the water.. i just wonder if they will grow through the screen? the screen i cut from an old window screen i had laying around. big piece i glued 8x12 (it was a big hole)
I got confused about the veg unit pics (i thought the pic showed a big hole on the reservoir lid and a big hole on the bottom of the top reservoir, but smaller so it could sit on the bottom one)
did that make sense??? well anyway i need to get my ass in gear quick... these suckers are grownin!!!!!!


----------



## WestCoastMedicated (Oct 30, 2008)

Any advice on the best place to get Clones in Southern Cal..???. I'm pretty sure the ones i bought from this creepy guyin temecula were crap... And I really want to build your unite but I am in a one bedroom apartment.. I was thinking about trying to shrink it down and build it into like a television Armoire and build the clonning and vegging on the bottom and have a flower up top.. I am just concerned about venting out the window


----------



## kekkele (Oct 30, 2008)

*Gotta subscribe! (even though i dont now what that does exactly, but i hope that now i have this thread in my subscibed list) 
I'm planning my first grow and i got to take this techniq to serious consideration! I read the whole thread in one sit. Somebody should build temple for Stinkbud!
*


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> damn dirt! im a week behind you and my 1st 7 cuttings are just the same size when i cut them, i now have 5 out of 7 with root nipples and another 23 just cut this weekend, um my water temps are around 75ish (i dont have a thermo that will give me min/max for the water, i just have regular floating thermo but im sure it gets down at nite just dont no how much) no funk in my rez tho, i wonder if my water temps+low humidity is effecting me?


Your doing fine bro! As long as the plants stay alive eventually they will pop roots. I've seen it take anywhere from 4 to 30 days!

Remember to take your cuttings from the bottom of the plant. Big cuttings from the top don't root faster than small cuttings from the bottom.

The whole purpose of the cloner is to get roots growing. I don't even care if the leaves grow at all. As soon as they go into veg they will grow as large as they need.


----------



## torrey420 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud, does it matter which version of sweet you use? I see berry and citrus...


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stinkbud, does it matter which version of sweet you use? I see berry and citrus...


I use berry but I think I'll try citrus next time. They both smell goooood.


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 30, 2008)

WestCoastMedicated said:


> Any advice on the best place to get Clones in Southern Cal..???. I'm pretty sure the ones i bought from this creepy guyin temecula were crap... And I really want to build your unite but I am in a one bedroom apartment.. I was thinking about trying to shrink it down and build it into like a television Armoire and build the clonning and vegging on the bottom and have a flower up top.. I am just concerned about venting out the window


yo check this guys super stealth plus stinkbuds units would equal on bad ass mofo for an apt. Im already thinking on how to hybrid these two for something in the future.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=100698&page=1&pp=15


----------



## offgridgrower (Oct 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Your doing fine bro! As long as the plants stay alive eventually they will pop roots. I've seen it take anywhere from 4 to 30 days!
> 
> Remember to take your cuttings from the bottom of the plant. Big cuttings from the top don't root faster than small cuttings from the bottom.
> 
> The whole purpose of the cloner is to get roots growing. I don't even care if the leaves grow at all. As soon as they go into veg they will grow as large as they need.


thanks for the reassurance!! I do take my cuttings from the bottom up, and try to stay away from the tops other than pinching. 

btw its 6 out of 7 now, also noted something today, the smaller cuttings that i put in the farthest part of the split n the nenocollars, 2 of them, swelled up in the insert as if the collar was to tight and it bulked up to resist the pressure of the collar, so I will make sure I put the cuttings in the dead center from now on. ill post a pic l8r 2nite.


----------



## newweedman (Oct 30, 2008)

WestCoastMedicated said:


> Any advice on the best place to get Clones in Southern Cal..???. I'm pretty sure the ones i bought from this creepy guyin temecula were crap... And I really want to build your unite but I am in a one bedroom apartment.. I was thinking about trying to shrink it down and build it into like a television Armoire and build the clonning and vegging on the bottom and have a flower up top.. I am just concerned about venting out the window


If you really have the OG Kush strain, then thats all u need. Its one of the best if not the best, Ive heard of clones being sold for $10,000 or more. Check it, alot of the cannibus cup winners have the OGer strain in them. Shit OG is legendary


----------



## trevor50020 (Oct 30, 2008)

Stinkbud , I've been doing alot of reading for about a year now i am really impressed with your organization in your plans and also response, I finally decided to build a aero/NFT system like your (waiting on the Plans this weekend) but i had a problem with the roughneck containers . 

I can only find the 14 gal in NJ . Will that be a problem with water temp ?

Also How much water should i use when i fill the res for Veg and Flower systems ? 

TG


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

trevor50020 said:


> Stinkbud , I've been doing alot of reading for about a year now i am really impressed with your organization in your plans and also response, I finally decided to build a aero/NFT system like your (waiting on the Plans this weekend) but i had a problem with the roughneck containers .
> 
> I can only find the 14 gal in NJ . Will that be a problem with water temp ?
> 
> ...


You can use any kind of container for the Aero/NFT system. The only reason you have to use the Ruffneck containers is when you have sprayers inside. 

14 gal would be fine for the Aero/NFT system though. In fact if would be better because you could make the unit lower. My first system used an 18 gal res for 28 sites.

I fill my res to about 15 gal. now.

I've been looking everywhere for the 14 gal Ruffnecks. I think they would work best for veg system too. Where did you find them?

The cloner needs the 18 gal Ruffneck. No way around that. You could just make two veg units with the 14's, one with more holes. The concept is exactly the same.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Stink -

I'm attaching some pics here in an attempt to figure out what's going on or if you've seen anything like this before. I'm thinking it's pH, possibly heat. My temps hover between 75-80. Water temp is fine and they had no nutes when these problems occured. They are about 10 days old and you see the orange spots and twisting of leaf edges?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 30, 2008)

newweedman said:


> If you really have the OG Kush strain, then thats all u need. Its one of the best if not the best, Ive heard of clones being sold for $10,000 or more. Check it, alot of the cannibus cup winners have the OGer strain in them. Shit OG is legendary


$15 here in my area


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Oct 30, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> 
> I'm attaching some pics here in an attempt to figure out what's going on or if you've seen anything like this before. I'm thinking it's pH, possibly heat. My temps hover between 75-80. Water temp is fine and they had no nutes when these problems occured. They are about 10 days old and you see the orange spots and twisting of leaf edges?
> 
> ...


what type of air flow you have. ?


----------



## trevor50020 (Oct 30, 2008)

I found them at lowes. 

There are about the only place i have found so far carrying the ruffneck. Wally world , kmart, target and home depot , none of them had it . 

Lowes.com, it's both online and at my local store.

I'm going to start my grow soon Trying to get everything in place first, I already have cloner parts ( minus ruffneck) now i'm moving onto the veg units .


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 30, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> 
> I'm attaching some pics here in an attempt to figure out what's going on or if you've seen anything like this before. I'm thinking it's pH, possibly heat. My temps hover between 75-80. Water temp is fine and they had no nutes when these problems occured. They are about 10 days old and you see the orange spots and twisting of leaf edges?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


They look fine for being 10 days old. Eventually you might see those bottom leaves completely die. Just pick them off. 

What's happening is the plant has been without any nutes for over a week now. Right away it starts transferring nutrients from the bottom leaves to the new growth. It's perfectly normal.

You'll notice that the new growth still looks fine. That's what you want to watch. But...

The more I look at the photos the more the plants look like seedlings... Am I high?

If they are seedlings they must have roots by now and if that is the case it's time for nutrients.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 30, 2008)

Well Stink you answered the question before i could post my pics..

these are 2 weeks rooted clones 1 week on nutes.

you can see the little tinge of brown going on,, i didnt really think is was cause for concern beacuse they are expolding with growth.


















ps....i built one of my flower units today...easy as pie.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> They look fine for being 10 days old. Eventually you might see those bottom leaves completely die. Just pick them off.
> 
> What's happening is the plant has been without any nutes for over a week now. Right away it starts transferring nutrients from the bottom leaves to the new growth. It's perfectly normal.
> 
> ...


Yes they are seedlings. I think I may have been vague in my other posts or asked different questions because I remember earlier I asked about yellowing and that was with clones. So here's the deal with my setup.

I had 2 female WW's (about 12" tall each) in dirt and it was time to take clones. I built the aerocloner and decided to also germinate a bunch of seeds to put in the aerocloner along with the clones. A previous post I asked about clones with yellowing of leaves. This problem I just posted was with seedlings. So....I'll up the dosage of nutes they are getting I just can't believe how FAST things are growing. I'm amazed...sorry I'm going on and on...I'm high.

So anyway - I'll put more pics up later but here's what I go growing in the aerocloner.

Barney's Farm - Sweet Tooth
Thai Super Skunk
White Widow
Big Bud
Dutch Passion - Skywalker
Duth Passion - Purple #1
Dutch Passion - Strawberry Cough

I also just germinated the following
Delta 9 - Fruit of the Gods
Reserva Privada - Purple Wreck
Paradise - White Berry

edit - I have BCBD Purps and The Black to arrive any day now

I have read some people having probs with the Purple Wreck not germinating and I'm having the same issue while my FOG and White Berry have both germinated no prob .


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice set up man I like aero units.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 31, 2008)

light trap vent.







After doing some research on the forum, somebody recomended this light trap vent used in photography dark rooms. I was thinking of buying 2 of them and putting them on the lower wall of the flower room. And a powerfull exhaust fan on the ceiling sucking air up to the attic vent.

what do yall think?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...ght_Tight.html


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 31, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Barney's Farm - Sweet Tooth
> Thai Super Skunk
> White Widow
> Big Bud
> ...


Wow! That's some quiver you got going! I've only bought seeds once, from Dr.Chronic. My quiver is all from clones passed around the med community.

I'm researching some good Sativa strains now. I want something with some classic Haze in it. I'm going to put them in my mini Aero/NFT and just let them go. You just can't beat the high of a Sativa!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 31, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! That's some quiver you got going! I've only bought seeds once, from Dr.Chronic. My quiver is all from clones passed around the med community.


There are no med clubs around here so I had to buy my seeds. I also have the following growing in soil - 
Nirvana - Cal Orange Bud
Nirvana - Master Kush
Nirvana - AK-48
Carmelicious from amsterdam seeds

I'm interested to see if I can tell the difference between them because right now with the stuff I buy I can't really tell any difference so I'm hoping with my grow that I'll be able to distinguish between different types if that makes sense.



StinkBud said:


> I'm researching some good Sativa strains now. I want something with some classic Haze in it. I'm going to put them in my mini Aero/NFT and just let them go. You just can't beat the high of a Sativa!


Have you seen the Brainstorm Haze from Delta9? I had ordered it from attitude but they were all out so I substituted Fruit of the Gods instead. Brainstorm Haze is supposed to be some pretty good stuff...just food for thought.

I checked my veg res this morning and the friggin pH has climbed to almost 7! ARGH! I had 9 gallons in the res so I added another 4 and added nutes appropriately which brought me to about 1500ppm and then I pH'd down to 5.5. I'll just keep monitoring my pH and adjust daily if I need to or every couple days if it'll keep my plants healthy but hopefully that won't be needed.

Cheers,
DP


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 31, 2008)

I would definitely say this climbing PH thing is something that is a problem or potentially a problem happening to more than one person no?

It also could be that you guys are checking them frequently no? I mean I read all of Stinkb's stuff and he has said multiple times he just fills and leaves it until 3 weeks. 

**Stink* *have you tested the water at the end of the three weeks because maybe this problem is just normal and not a problem? Also I have seen you guys reference Aero/NFT what is NFT? it's not in the newbs vocab


----------



## MrGreenTsi420 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great post! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 31, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I would definitely say this climbing PH thing is something that is a problem or potentially a problem happening to more than one person no?
> 
> It also could be that you guys are checking them frequently no? I mean I read all of Stinkb's stuff and he has said multiple times he just fills and leaves it until 3 weeks.
> 
> **Stink* *have you tested the water at the end of the three weeks because maybe this problem is just normal and not a problem? Also I have seen you guys reference Aero/NFT what is NFT? it's not in the newbs vocab


I did check the PH in my Aero cloner. It was low (5.0)! I had to add PH up.

PH rising is usually a signal that something is growing in your water. Also, sometimes Hydroton will cause problems if it isn't PH'd first. We don't use any medium (right?) so it must be the funk or something else. 

But didn't didn't some of you have seedlings? What were they growing in? If they are in some sort of medium then maybe that's whats causing the PH rise.

Also, your water temps need to be under 72 degrees. This is a common problem with all hydro systems. That's why you see so many water chillers on the market. 

My veg room is kept at around 75 and the water temp is under 65. My flower room is kept at 85 and my water temp stays 68-72

Like I said before just use some Hygrozyme to keep the funk under control. Also make sure you clean everything very well first and start with fresh water.

I'm also wondering if there might be something in your water or somehow your water is different than mine. Dirt isn't having any PH problems using distilled water. Usually water dosen't have anything to do with PH though.

I wish I could be more help but the fact is I've never had any problems with my system. Everything runs like clockwork. (Except for pests) All I can do is try to figure out what is different from my system and assume that is the problem. Which ends up being a big Easter egg hunt.

*Aero/NFT* - Aero is short for Aeroponics, NFT stands for Nutrient Film Technique. My flower system is a hybrid of both. 

The Aero comes from the fact that we use sprayers and a cycle timer to control the roots air time. The NFT comes from the thin film of nutrient rich water that is run over the roots. NFT has been around for awhile now. Aeroponics is still fairly new.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I am using RO water - not tap water so there is a difference there.
I do have seedlings but I'm only using the netpots and neoprene collars. I germinate the seeds in a soiless mix (perlite, pro-mix, and fox farm soil) and put them into the aeroponic unit once they are a couple inches tall so I'm not using any hydroton, rockwool, etc. 

I guess the only thing I can do is just to keep monitoring it and see what happens. I figured that the Hydroguard would be a Hygrozome equivalent but maybe it's not...

Hey Stink - when you say you bring your res up to 1500 for example are you measuring your water first and then just making sure you add 1500ppm in nutes? So for example if your water is 200ppm and you say in your post add till you get a 1500 reading are you actually only adding 1300 ppm of nutes?


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 1, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I use a 2" and it is a perfect fit. Some net pots don't have much of a lip. Others have a large lip and would work fine.
> 
> I would really try to find a 2" hole saw if you can though.


I ran into this problem on my cloner i'm making this weekend. My 2" netpots don't hardly have a lip and my 2" hole saw made them where they'd drop thru from the weight of a wet 1.5 grodan starter plug in it let alone a 3 week vegged plant. So how i'm gonna remedy this is by taking some black tubing and cutting a strip length wise so i can basically create a gasket seal for each netpot. Alot more time consuming I suppose, but better peace of mind when the clones turn into ladies and not falling thru. Will post pics when i get it going.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 1, 2008)

Brainstorming medicinal session last night.

Standing in my new flower room i had a vision...

I saw 3 AERO/NFT flower systems side by side. 
And above them was two 600 watt hps's on light rails, going in opposite directions to cover every square inch of the garden below. 600 watters dont put off too much heat, so they can be set pretty close to the canopy, (highest plants). Lower heat, lower electricity. The newest plants could go in the center for the most light.

Is this a sound plan, or was i in medicinal lala land?

mondo 20x30 inch reflectors


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 1, 2008)

I know this may sound blasphemous but from my measurements you can adequately light the 3 systems with a 1000w light. 

General rule of thumb is 50w of HID light per square foot and and three systems side by side is less than 5 feet wide and 4 feet deep. 

Now obviously two 600w is going to be MUCH better due to the mulitple light sources, there will be overlap and 600w HPS is the most efficient lamp there is in terms of lumens per watt so this is going to be very good for your plants. I know those rail systems aren't exactly cheap so I was just trying to save you a little coin but I'm sure it'll work awesome if you have that set up.

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 1, 2008)

$115 bucks hydrofarm 6' light track

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=3212


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 1, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> $115 bucks hydrofarm 6' light track
> 
> Hydrofarm - Hydrofarm LT6SYS Light Track System, 6'


 
Cool - I don't know why but for some reason I thought they were up around $200.

edit: I know why I thought they were around $200 - http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=221
looks like there are some major differences between the two...


----------



## supdro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey stink I have a question for you about your nutes.... Have you always used cal-mag from botanicare?? and what happened when you didn't use it or did?? do you feel that you need it??? My previous grows have been without it. The guy at he hydro shop said I don't need it. I want to do my next grow with tap water and have no nutrient deficiencies. I want the prettiest buds possible. Please let me know asap because if it is a good idea to have I need to go get some today. thanks in advance and you are a master!!!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 1, 2008)

supdro said:


> Hey stink I have a question for you about your nutes.... Have you always used cal-mag from botanicare?? and what happened when you didn't use it or did?? do you feel that you need it??? My previous grows have been without it. The guy at he hydro shop said I don't need it. I want to do my next grow with tap water and have no nutrient deficiencies. I want the prettiest buds possible. Please let me know asap because if it is a good idea to have I need to go get some today. thanks in advance and you are a master!!!


 
Look through the posts...Stink uses Cal-Mag+ in veg growth and flowering. It's especially important to use if you use RO water.

Look on Botanicare's website and you will see the feeding schedule. You can download a PDF of the schedule which is what I did.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 1, 2008)

supdro said:


> Hey stink I have a question for you about your nutes.... Have you always used cal-mag from botanicare?? and what happened when you didn't use it or did?? do you feel that you need it??? My previous grows have been without it. The guy at he hydro shop said I don't need it. I want to do my next grow with tap water and have no nutrient deficiencies. I want the prettiest buds possible. Please let me know asap because if it is a good idea to have I need to go get some today. thanks in advance and you are a master!!!


Same thing with Liquid Karma and Sweet. It will really help your grow. 

Check out these photos of two weeks growth. I had to tie the two Skunks down already because they were in the lights!

Do you think my formula works?

P.S. Aero/NFT plans and instructions will be posted tomorrow morning. The Plans came out nice!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 1, 2008)

quick question:
How much room does ur entire setup (flower room veg and clone room electrical room)
take up? i wanna see if i can SAFELY put 2 40 plant aero setups 4 flower and 1 veg and clone room in at most 150 sq. ft


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey stinkbud, I thought I would ask the expert himself, I'm not lucky enough to get clones to start with so what would you suggest as the best method to start from seed, i have rapid rooter plugs, just curious at which point i should put them in my aero cloner? I figure since you started with soil you would be the man to ask!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 1, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey stinkbud, I thought I would ask the expert himself, I'm not lucky enough to get clones to start with so what would you suggest as the best method to start from seed, i have rapid rooter plugs, just curious at which point i should put them in my aero cloner? I figure since you started with soil you would be the man to ask!



DOOD build his ez cloner, it does all the work!! I can tell you that i built it, put it in a closet put a dual t5 over it and boom, roots out the yang!! 23 out of 30 in less than 2 weeks to the day fool! I got bad ph issue and high temp problem and still roots, do you wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 1, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I did check the PH in my Aero cloner. It was low (5.0)! I had to add PH up.
> 
> PH rising is usually a signal that something is growing in your water. Also, sometimes Hydroton will cause problems if it isn't PH'd first. We don't use any medium (right?) so it must be the funk or something else.
> 
> .


I belive I know whats up, I noticed that when i lift the lid to test the water, i can see light coming thru the lid , and my rez temps seem to hover around75- 78 but like i said i dont have the ability to have a min max on the rez temps, so when i check it, it is in the afternoon and im sure im getting the highest temp read, but i do know that the t5 is coming thur the lid, im going to paint it silver this weekend to help block the light,(btw the paint will be the vinyl dye kind of spray paint because that absorbs into the plastic and thats what i have around) built my frame for the veg room today, will have it finished this weekend, yea ya!!!! are these pics evidence that the ph is messing with me? and the last one is a pic of that weirdness i talked about with a couple of clones swelling up on me!! 2 did that and once i moved them above the collar the roots took off! all 7 of my original cuttings are rooted now! thanks stink!!!


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the aero cloner all built, just wondering when I should put seedlings in it, did you start your seed in the aerocloner?



offgridgrower said:


> DOOD build his ez cloner, it does all the work!! I can tell you that i built it, put it in a closet put a dual t5 over it and boom, roots out the yang!! 23 out of 30 in less than 2 weeks to the day fool! I got bad ph issue and high temp problem and still roots, do you wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> I belive I know whats up, I noticed that when i lift the lid to test the water, i can see light coming thru the lid , and my rez temps seem to hover around75- 78 but like i said i dont have the ability to have a min max on the rez temps, so when i check it, it is in the afternoon and im sure im getting the highest temp read, but i do know that the t5 is coming thur the lid, im going to paint it silver this weekend to help block the light,(btw the paint will be the vinyl dye kind of spray paint because that absorbs into the plastic and thats what i have around) built my frame for the veg room today, will have it finished this weekend, yea ya!!!! are these pics evidence that the ph is messing with me? and the last one is a pic of that weirdness i talked about with a couple of clones swelling up on me!! 2 did that and once i moved them above the collar the roots took off! all 7 of my original cuttings are rooted now! thanks stink!!!


I should of noticed the grey lids. That's what I started with. I also had algae problems. That's why I went to the black lid. I still need to paint the bottom container though. Or find one of the dark blue Roughnecks.

Also your water temps might cause problems. Can you cool the room more?

I'm stoked you got roots! Your plants look fine. They get a little sick looking after a few weeks of no nutes. I'm sure we would too!

They will pick right up in veg though. When ever I put my clones in veg I always think, there is no way they will be big enough for flower in three weeks. But every time they prove me wrong.

The photos of the swelling roots is called Damping Off (Pythium Wilt). It's a fungal condition. If you see something like this chuck the clone right away so the fungus dosen't spread. 

Again too warm of water temps can cause all sorts of fungus to grow. Hygrozyme should help take care of your problems. As soon as you kill all the funk, your PH will stop rising. It's that simple.

If your water temp is getting to 78 you are going to have problems. That must mean your room is very hot! I wish I could help you there but you are the only one that can figure out how to cool your room more. 

Ventilation and A/C are really your only options. The advantage of A/C is it also helps to keep humidity down in a sealed room.

You're doing great bro! You guys make me feel like a proud father! Your success is my success....


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> I have the aero cloner all built, just wondering when I should put seedlings in it, did you start your seed in the aerocloner?


Start your seed in a wet paper towel as usual. When they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug under fluorescent lighting.

Soon you will see a long tap root coming out the bottom. As soon as it is about 2" long break open the Rapid Rooter plug and remove the seedling. (be gentle!)

Take the seedling and very carefully put it in the neoprene collar and net pot. Place it in the cloner and your done. 

Another option is to leave the plant in the plug and just put it in the net pot. You will need to buy a $10 pump filter bag for your pump. Little pieces of the Rapid Rooter plug will break off and plug your sprayers if you don't have a filter bag.

Seedlings can go into the veg unit sooner than cuttings because they already have roots. So within a few days go ahead and transfer the seedling to the veg unit.

Remember, seedlings have to stay in veg until you see preflowers. You can take them into flower sooner but it won't do you any good. Plants have to reach a certain maturity to flower, just like us. Clones are already mature...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> quick question:
> How much room does ur entire setup (flower room veg and clone room electrical room)
> take up? i wanna see if i can SAFELY put 2 40 plant aero setups 4 flower and 1 veg and clone room in at most 150 sq. ft


My flower room is 7x8x8 and my cloner and veg are in a little 2x3 closet.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 2, 2008)

I knew I was pushing it when I had to put the cloner in that closet while the veg room was being built, I cant do anything for enviroment conditions where they are now, i will have the veg room done today, i will post a pic l8r 2nite. well off to work on the room yeah!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 2, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Same thing with Liquid Karma and Sweet. It will really help your grow.
> 
> Check out these photos of two weeks growth. I had to tie the two Skunks down already because they were in the lights!
> 
> ...


I hope u do I plan on actually making it today. Have the PVC, just need to find the fence post.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

So here is the final installment many of you have been waiting for. My next step it to put everything together into one convenient post. So have fun!

*Aeroponic/NFT Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
By Stinkbud*

*Step 1 &#8211; Cutting the ¾&#8221; PVC Pipe for the Frame*
1) 4 - 41&#8221; lengths (label plant support)
2) 4 - 20&#8221; lengths (label &#8220;H&#8221
3) 6 - 4 1/8&#8221; lengths (label fence post holder)
4) 3 - 14 3/4&#8221; lengths (label 1- &#8220;H&#8221; and 2 -&#8220;end&#8221
5) 4 - 18&#8221; lengths (label plant support leg)
6) 4 - 12&#8221; lengths (label plant support leg)
7) 4 - 2&#8221; lengths (label end)
8- 2 - 12 1/2&#8220; (label front)
9) 2 - 13 1/2&#8221; (label back)

*Step 2 &#8211; Preassemble Your Frame*
1) Start with the ends. Use 4 - Tees and 3 &#8211; 4 1/8&#8221; lengths to make the fence post holder.
2) Add the legs and bottom Tees. Don&#8217;t forget the front and back label!
3) Add the 2&#8221; pieces to the bottom of the Tees
4) Add the Elbows to the 2&#8221; pieces. Make sure the elbows are facing toward each other.
5) Connect the Elbows with the 14 ¾&#8221; pieces. The ends should be complete now.
6) Now make the bottom &#8220;H&#8221; using 2 - Tees, 4 &#8211; 20&#8221; pieces and 1 &#8211; 14 ¾&#8221; piece.
7) Connect the two ends together using the &#8220;H&#8221;.
8- Create your plant supports using the 4 &#8211; 41&#8221; lengths and 4 &#8211; Elbows.
9) Add the 12&#8221; and 18&#8221; plant support legs and place the plant supports into the frame.
10) If everything fits then take the unit apart and glue all the pieces together. Be careful, the glue
dries fast!

*Step 3 &#8211; Assemble the Fence Posts*
1) Measure and mark the 2" net pot holes (according to the plans).
2) Clean up the holes with the Exacto knife.
3) Put a large bead of Silicone inside 2 of the end caps and place them on the back end of the fence
posts.
4) Run a bead of Silicone around the edges of the end cap and let the posts dry
5) Cut the bottom ¼&#8221; off of the 2 end caps. Use a small drill drum sander to sand an opening for the
sprayer pipe assembly. A Dremel tool works well too.
6) Place the fence posts on the frame and use large cable ties to hold it in place.

*Step 6 &#8211; Cutting the Sprayer Assembly Pipe*
1) 2 - 3&#8221; lengths
2) 2 - 2&#8221; lengths
3) 2 - 47&#8221; lengths
4) 1 - 11 1/2&#8221; length

*Step 7 &#8211; Assembling the Sprayer Unit*
1) Drill ten 11/64&#8221; holes in the 47&#8221; length pipes according to the plans
2) Use pliers to insert the EZ-Cloner sprayers into the holes
3) Attach end caps and elbows to the sprayer pipes
4) Put the 2&#8221; pipes into the elbows
5) Combine the two sprayers together with a Tee
6) Add another 2&#8221; piece to the Tee and a downward facing Tee to that
7) Attach the last 2&#8221; piece to the Tee.
8- Attach the ball valve and garden hose adapter to the last piece
9) Try it out in the fence posts and if everything looks good, glue it all together.

*Step 8 &#8211; The Container Lid*
1) Put the container and lid under the fence post and draw a drain hole under the fence posts.
2) Cut out the holes with a utility knife and clean up the edge with the small drum sander.
3) Drill a 2&#8221; hole for the pump pipe.
4) Cut a large access hole with the utility knife. Leave one edge attached to make a flap that can be
closed.

*Step 9 &#8211; Final Assembly*
1) Place the pump into the container and run the 11 ½&#8221; pipe through the lid.
2) Put the sprayer assembly into the fence posts.
3) Put the container under the frame and attach the pump pipe to the sprayer assembly.
4) Apply a few small drops of silicon the drain end caps and place them on the fence posts. Don&#8217;t
use much silicon because you want to be able to remove the caps when needed.
5) Fill the containers and place empty net pots with collars into the fence posts.
6) Check for leaks. If everything is OK then you are done! Congratulations!!!
*
Step 10 &#8211; Mixing the Nutrient Formula*
Botanicare Nutrients:
1) 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
2) 150ml Sweet
3) 180ml Liquid Karma
4) 540ml Pure Bend Pro Bloom
Mix all the nutrients together in a gallon jug and top off with water. Shake well!

*Step 11 &#8211; Setup and Conclusion*
1) Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2) Add nutrient mix until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3) Adjust the PH to 5.8
4) Fill the flower unit with your favorite strains from the veg unit.
5) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
6) Enjoy your new Aeroponic system!!! You should see some amazing buds in no time!
7) Don&#8217;t forget to pass the love on&#8230;


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 2, 2008)

these plans are exceptional!!!! I am in the process of printing out a manual from all of this and sharing with some friends.

Update on my progress.. My plants are more then ready for the flower room.. but i am not. still putting the room together.
Gonna take clones tomorow and fill my cloner.

Stinkbud.. do you think this light setup up will work with this system?




[/quote]


----------



## trevor50020 (Nov 2, 2008)

I admire the fact you keep your word,  Awesome attention to details as usual. Keep up good works stinkbud, I'm sure everything can say this.. Thanks for all the love man.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

great man i'm assembling this into one pagedo incase RIUblows up i have these exceptional plants, alb.fuct passed the SOG crown onto stinkbud!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> these plans are exceptional!!!! I am in the process of printing out a manual from all of this and sharing with some friends.
> 
> Update on my progress.. My plants are more then ready for the flower room.. but i am not. still putting the room together.
> Gonna take clones tomorow and fill my cloner.
> ...


[/quote]

Is there a reason why they are on separate light movers? Why not just buy a single light mover and a two light kit? That way you could plumb the air together with just one 440 CFM fan.

Funny, I was just looking into the same thing. I'm going to buy one mover and a dual light kit for my lights. Still have my electrical to go first though.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe im missing something, wouldnt one rail (with 2 light adapter) mean that the lights move together on the same track
leaving one side of the garden without light for a spell?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Maybe im missing something, wouldnt one rail (with 2 light adapter) mean that the lights move together on the same track
> leaving one side of the garden without light for a spell?


Yes, but not long enough to matter. Especially if you get the 10 RPM motor.

You might see a small gain with two light movers. I'm just not sure how you would run the light's exhaust. You would have to have separate fans and plumbing for the air.

I'm assuming your room is as small as mine...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe im trying to get too fancy.. 4 lights means 4 ballasts 4 bulbs 4 reflectors..etc.. $$$$ maybe i will go with 3 600 watter hps's, one over each unit stationary with one in line duct fan cooling the lights in a line. aww..theres so many ways.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 2, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Maybe im trying to get too fancy.. 4 lights means 4 ballasts 4 bulbs 4 reflectors..etc.. $$$$ maybe i will go with 3 600 watter hps's, one over each unit stationary with one in line duct fan cooling the lights in a line. aww..theres so many ways.


They make dual light ballasts. Dual 600's and dual 400's They even make a combo 600/400 HPS/MH.

Bulbs and power will be your biggest expense over time. I replace my bulbs once a year and should do it more often than that. It's adds up over time. More lights = more money.

Dual 600's on a light mover will be as good as my two 1000Ws. Maybe even better!

Four 1000W would be the ultimate! I may just have to go all out after I get my power hooked up.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks stinkbud got the frame setup. Now to just find the fence post. Imma check home depot next weekend. thanks for all ur knowledge.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 2, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> thanks stinkbud got the frame setup. Now to just find the fence post. Imma check home depot next weekend. thanks for all ur knowledge.


They have them at all the HD's in my area - I live in the midwest USA


----------



## atombomb (Nov 2, 2008)

I have heard several people on here talk about GH up and down does not hold its ph for a long time. They have all had issues with ph rising for no apparent reason. Some have said switching to a different up and down has solved their problem. The GH just dosent hold the ph like some of the others. I use Europonics up and down and the shit is P O T E N T. a few drops to change a couple galllons one full point. I have tested it to last over a month zero change


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice instructions as usual Stinkbud, Have you ever considered going into teaching?


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 2, 2008)

Dude this is about the best tread i have read so far...
will be building mine same as yours..

Keep up the great work


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh Stink - I just thought of this! I didn't see what pH adjustors you use. Are you concerned with non organic adjustors? Do you think chemical pH as opposed to organic pH would make a taste difference?


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 2, 2008)

have saved your plans and will be using them to set up my gro


Thanks man


----------



## atlasastro (Nov 3, 2008)

I just want to give a big hug and a thank you to the AERO-NATOR. Yep, thats you Stinkbud.
I am an absolute newb and i feel like I have found the Guru of ganja. I have been reading your posts for two days now. A work mate had a hydro set up that he pumped heaps of spendollies into for crap, then fell out with his house mate(growing partner) and is offloading stuff(lights fans, filter, timers etc) for nothing. Cheap equipment and the Stinkbud Zen master all in one week, it has to be karma. Thanks for all the work you have posted, your insights and knowledge and wisdom. You rock dude.
I am know indebted to you, I shall endeavour to spread the joy of my Buds in the same manner you do. Pay it forward, that good Karma.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 3, 2008)

Last minute panic!! LOL Im getting ready to clone for the first time EVER. Ok it seems simple enough, but im a little confused.
Do i take a branch with a couple nodes and trim off one of the nodes so that it is exposed to water under the netpot?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 3, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Oh Stink - I just thought of this! I didn't see what pH adjustors you use. Are you concerned with non organic adjustors? Do you think chemical pH as opposed to organic pH would make a taste difference?


I use GH to adjust my PH. The truth is I virtually never have to adjust my PH.

I may add a little squirt of diluted PH down once a week to keep it in check.

I use such a small amount that it has no effect on taste what so ever.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 3, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Last minute panic!! LOL Im getting ready to clone for the first time EVER. Ok it seems simple enough, but im a little confused.
> Do i take a branch with a couple nodes and trim off one of the nodes so that it is exposed to water under the netpot?


It's really easy. I peel a small layer of outer skin off of the stem. This is where the roots come out first.

Make sure you pick a nice healthy branch. Leave about 3" of stem. The more nodes you cut off the better. 

The nodes will produce roots sooner than anyplace else because it is already producing new growth. It has more of the hormones needed to produce roots.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Stink - 

I went out and got some Hygrozyme (along with alot of other supplies) and the manufacturer's recommended dosage is 8-10ml per gallon. Do you use this product on a regular basis along with the nutes? If so do you go by the manufacturer's recommended dosage? I'm just wondering if this product is going to eat the beneficial bacteria in the Liquid Karma and Grow.

Thanks, 
DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it normal for the new clones to wilt and kinda lay down?
its only been an hour since i took the cuttings but man they dont look so good.. temp is 69f, humidity 55%. 150ml clonex 18 gal res filled just over pump.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 3, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Is it normal for the new clones to wilt and kinda lay down?
> its only been an hour since i took the cuttings but man they dont look so good.. temp is 69f, humidity 55%. 150ml clonex 18 gal res filled just over pump.


Yeah they will be fine...you might want to add some more water to your res. As long as your misters keep going the clones will pop roots. I'd expect some to be showing by day 7. I'm assuming you took your clones from the bottom (or close to the bottom) of your mother plants. I had some of my clone leaves turn yellow after a couple days but it's perfectly normal - the clones were using stored nitrogen and nutes in the leaves to feed itself. Have faith and some patience and as long as your room temp isn't too high you should be fine!

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks man,, thats the reasurance i needed.. yea i took 24 cuts from the bottoms of 8 bushy plants.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Nov 3, 2008)

my cuttings rooted but they look like they are die.. they look like they got a little to wet from leaving it on too long.. i have to try again with better cuttings sucks because i have to wait til i have cuttings to take from the mothers and i have to get a timer


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 3, 2008)

i still suck at cloning, no matter what method i use. god i wish i could clone at a decent success rate 

Hey stinky i have a couple of thoughts for you :
- you often say that a big pump = lots of heat = problems. What if you used an inline pump instead of a submerged pump (aka pump not in water)
- in a pure aero (not nft) system i am wondering what happens when the roots hit the pool of water in the bottom. if you put DWC bubblers in there as well would that work well ?

check out my thread on that idea here : https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/126612-aeroponic-dwc-hybrid-idea.html


----------



## Saladsmokin (Nov 3, 2008)

all of my clones rooted but they look like they are really damp and weak..probly cuz the cuttings were really small.. i dont kno?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 3, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> all of my clones rooted but they look like they are really damp and weak..probly cuz the cuttings were really small.. i dont kno?


 
If roots have grown in the cloner and your pH and temps are fine there should be no problem...good luck.


----------



## happyface (Nov 3, 2008)

dude your thread has inspired me. im moving from bubbleponic setups to your aeroponic/nft setups BADASS.im gonna cut my closet in 1/3 for a veg room. i already got the 4x4x100'' fence post boy that was a bitch.but excited for whats to come.well thanks for the awesome thread


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 4, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> all of my clones rooted but they look like they are really damp and weak..probly cuz the cuttings were really small.. i dont kno?


Those clones look awsome! And you have roots too?

What more could you ask for? Remember. The cloner's sole purpose in life is to produce roots. The plants will do all their growing in veg and flower.

If you have roots and the plants aren't dead then you did it bro!!! Congratulations...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 4, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> 
> I went out and got some Hygrozyme (along with alot of other supplies) and the manufacturer's recommended dosage is 8-10ml per gallon. Do you use this product on a regular basis along with the nutes? If so do you go by the manufacturer's recommended dosage? I'm just wondering if this product is going to eat the beneficial bacteria in the Liquid Karma and Grow.
> 
> ...


I only used Hygrozyme once when I had some algae growing. I had used the grey lids and had light coming through. You will notice that I use black lids now (and I'm looking for dark containers right now).

I've never used Hygrozyme in flower at all.

Hygrozyme is like medicine. It will get rid of the symtoms but not the problem. My problem was light causing algae to grow. Warm water is also a common problem.

So you can use it to fix the problem for a little while but it will just keep coming back until you find out what is causing the problemto begin with.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 4, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Is it normal for the new clones to wilt and kinda lay down?
> its only been an hour since i took the cuttings but man they dont look so good.. temp is 69f, humidity 55%. 150ml clonex 18 gal res filled just over pump.


Some of you guys are sounding like over protective mothers. Here are some new mother tips:

1) Looking at the clones every 10 minutes won't make them pop roots faster.
2) Checking for roots 20 times a day won't make them pop roots faster.
3) Cut them some slack. Imagine I cut off your arm and stuck it in water. How would it look after a few days?
4) No food for days would make anyone a little bitch.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL...you swear? you mean all this time ive been going out to check my new babies (every 20 minutes) it isnt doing any good?

Seriously though,, i just checked them the first time today and they are looking sweeet....... i am a proud daddy.

there all standing up now.







hey stink in this pic there is only 8 plants in the veg unit,, wow,, how crowded is it gonna be when theres 14?

I am still amazed how quick there growing.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Stink, 

I know you said you would love to get the 14GAL containers if you could, if there was no limit to size how small would you go. I ask because I can get hold of these :






Roughneck® Storage Box - 10 gal


----------



## potpimp (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, this has to be the best thread of all time. +rep to Stinkbud and a BJ from my sister! I ordered some new 50w LED light panels and was just about to order $200 worth of aeroponics stuff when I read this thread. I value success and I don't want to waste any more of my hard-earned money on crap that doesn't work. I've been wanting to grow in aero but have had a hard time feeling really comfortable with it. It's one thing to read sales pitches but another to read of someones success - especially when they have it consistently. Up to now I've totally sucked at cloning; never got one to grow roots - but then I've babied them through foliar feeding. This time I'm putting the little bitches in the cloner and telling them "grow roots or die!" Stinkbud, I owe you bigtime for this my friend. Talk about perfect timing!!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Nov 4, 2008)

seen your growing the lowryder 2. thats what i want...do you think it will do well in the aerogarden?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm posting this to look for some suggestions/thoughts and so that hopefully nobody else will have to go through this. 

As I had been posting I've been having some weird brown matter growing in my resevoirs. Somehow I've corrected the problem in my cloning unit but the problem remained in my veg unit. 

I had just changed out the res yesterday morning and cleaned the res(November 3rd) and decided it was time to get some Hygrozyme. So I purchased the Hygrozyme and added it to the rez but I guess I was too late. I looked in the res this morning and the infamous brown junk was back. 

So here are my thoughts on this. I thought about it a little more and what I orginally thought was just a brown mass of roots (brown from the Liquid Karma) was actually the roots with some of this brown junk in it. ALSO the brown crap was still in the sprayer heads and sprayer unit. So I changed out the sprayer heads and did my best to clean out/flush the sh!t out of the sprayer with hot water. I also tried my best to clean the brown junk out of all the roots. I hope that however the crap formed it kept forming because it was still in the roots and in the heads and HOPEFULLY it won't come back now that I did my best to clean it all out. I also added Hygrozyme to the res along with Hydroguard and I HOPE this fixes this issue....if it doesn't I'll start posting a ton of pics and hopefully it will get resolved. I may post some pics anyway so everyone can see how big the plants are in just 2 weeks of growth from seed. 

So if anyone has suggestions or comments I would love to hear them

Cheers, 
DP

edit: Stink - one thing I did not mention earlier...my resevoirs are that light gray while the lids are black...do you think the res color could be an issue?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know for sure but H2O2 might help. I know it will kill algae but not sure about the brown crap. That really sucks man; wishing you the best here. I'm ordering seeds today so I'll be starting out in a few weeks. I've got some Maui Waui seeds but my grow cabinet is only 2'x4' and 6' high.

Edited to write: I got my seeds ordered; 10 Hindu Kush and 10 White Widow from Nirvana. yipeeeee!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 4, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I don't know for sure but H2O2 might help. I know it will kill algae but not sure about the brown crap. That really sucks man; wishing you the best here. I'm ordering seeds today so I'll be starting out in a few weeks. I've got some Maui Waui seeds but my grow cabinet is only 2'x4' and 6' high.
> 
> Edited to write: I got my seeds ordered; 10 Hindu Kush and 10 White Widow from Nirvana. yipeeeee!


 
Unfortunately the H2O2 will kill the beneficial bacteria in Liquid Karma and Pro Grow Veg...


----------



## potpimp (Nov 4, 2008)

You're right DP; I didn't know he was using that. Stinkbud will probably be back shortly and give an answer.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 4, 2008)

potpimp said:


> You're right DP; I didn't know he was using that. Stinkbud will probably be back shortly and give an answer.


 
No probs at all. I could switch to a non-organic nute solution but then I guess I wouldn't really learn anything about what caused this and how to remedy the situation. I'm sure it will all get sorted out it's just a little frustrating.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 4, 2008)

It's BROWN ALGAE. Apparantely the only thing that can kill this stuff is Physan 20. 

There's a link here International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Strange Slime buildup on roots

if anyone wants to read about it or runs into this problem.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 4, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I'm posting this to look for some suggestions/thoughts and so that hopefully nobody else will have to go through this.
> 
> As I had been posting I've been having some weird brown matter growing in my resevoirs. Somehow I've corrected the problem in my cloning unit but the problem remained in my veg unit.
> 
> ...


Those grey containers let in light, it sucks! I can't find the dark blue containers (I know they make them).

I'm tempted on trying some paint but I'm not sure if it would stick. I'll try some tests soon and let you know.

Once you have the funk it's hard to get rid of because microscopic spores are everywhere. The best thing to clean everything is bleach. 

Take your plants out and put them in a bathtub with water. The scrub the shit out of everything with bleach water. Now run the system (with a normal lid) for a little while. 

Use some Hygrozyme and you should be good to go.


----------



## vertise (Nov 4, 2008)

post more pics of harvested buds


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a group of 36 patients. We pooled our money and were going to buy a 60 siute aeroflow unit with 60 suite expantion. Now we can spend that money on co and nuts instead. Thanks stink! I cant believe how good of a person you are for spending all this time on this post. Some of the guys here really dont realize what you have shared! no one does this sharing the jedi force is usually a big no no. sorry if my spelling is bad im dealing with alittle kemo shit today. i have a good ak strain and was considering barneys farm g-13 haze combo. anyone tried this and has anyone delt with barneys? Im not sure about the mail thing.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 4, 2008)

vertise said:


> post more pics of harvested buds


I'll take more this harvest!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 4, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> I have a group of 36 patients. We pooled our money and were going to buy a 60 siute aeroflow unit with 60 suite expantion. Now we can spend that money on co and nuts instead. Thanks stink! I cant believe how good of a person you are for spending all this time on this post. Some of the guys here really dont realize what you have shared! no one does this sharing the jedi force is usually a big no no. sorry if my spelling is bad im dealing with alittle kemo shit today. i have a good ak strain and was considering barneys farm g-13 haze combo. anyone tried this and has anyone delt with barneys? Im not sure about the mail thing.


I've got some Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth and it's about 2w from seed now and genetics look pretty good so far (fast growing, tolerant to some adverse conditions, etc)


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey stink just stopping in to say hi, I have a answer about the paint, I would try Krylon Fusion is designed to stick to plastic. I have used it several times, with great results. I didn't use it on a grow system, but plastic in general. I always clean the surface with laquer thinner first, and then spray the fusion paint. Should work great. Hope its works for you. 

Very nice harvest pics, your stuff always looks fantastic. I was at lowes yesterday looking into a roughneck for a close system. I checked out the other stuff to, but I think this grow is gonna be soil, I am however gonna get a cloner built from your plans. Thanks


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 4, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Hey stink just stopping in to say hi, I have a answer about the paint, I would try Krylon Fusion is designed to stick to plastic. I have used it several times, with great results. I didn't use it on a grow system, but plastic in general. I always clean the surface with laquer thinner first, and then spray the fusion paint. Should work great. Hope its works for you.
> 
> Very nice harvest pics, your stuff always looks fantastic. I was at lowes yesterday looking into a roughneck for a close system. I checked out the other stuff to, but I think this grow is gonna be soil, I am however gonna get a cloner built from your plans. Thanks


i agree with the cleaning of the plastic with laquer thinner but b4 that scrub everywhere your going to paint with the green side of a dish sponge ( or get that stuff, i cant remember the name of it but its like sandpaper but not made of grit) to ruff it up more, you should also spray lightly on the first few coats, and try the vinyl dye, it actually absorbs into the plastic (get it at the auto store the paint for your dashboard), I sprayed mine this weekend, but I'm hunt for a new lid because this one is warped from the store and hasnt flattened out, leaky bitch!! think i'm going to have to get the 18gal and try to put 26 holes in it, as those are at every store and the 25gal was only at target.


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 4, 2008)

hey stink ive been reading this thread for about a month now, was kinda curious about this...couldnt you clip your roots on your flower plants and stick them back in the veg container for three weeks? then back to flower? or would that stress the plant?


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 4, 2008)

of course clipping the buds off first


----------



## vertise (Nov 5, 2008)

hey man i sent you a private message love your grow please respond


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 5, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> i agree with the cleaning of the plastic with laquer thinner but b4 that scrub everywhere your going to paint with the green side of a dish sponge ( or get that stuff, i cant remember the name of it but its like sandpaper but not made of grit) to ruff it up more, you should also spray lightly on the first few coats, and try the vinyl dye, it actually absorbs into the plastic (get it at the auto store the paint for your dashboard), I sprayed mine this weekend, but I'm hunt for a new lid because this one is warped from the store and hasnt flattened out, leaky bitch!! think i'm going to have to get the 18gal and try to put 26 holes in it, as those are at every store and the 25gal was only at target.


Scotch-brite pad.....I think that's what you're talking about. 

~Outlaw~


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 5, 2008)

Stinkbud, just wondering, do you intentionally ignore my posts in this thread or that you just happen by chance to miss everyone?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

potheadsmoker said:


> hey stink ive been reading this thread for about a month now, was kinda curious about this...couldnt you clip your roots on your flower plants and stick them back in the veg container for three weeks? then back to flower? or would that stress the plant?


You can't move the plants in the Aero/NFT system because the roots all grow together. If you tried to move them they would die for sure.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Hey Stink,
> 
> I know you said you would love to get the 14GAL containers if you could, if there was no limit to size how small would you go. I ask because I can get hold of these :
> 
> ...


It seems like they would work great for a scaled down system. You could make a small cloner and veg unit. 

You may have to put a screen on the top veg unit so the roots don't clog the pump.

The color is right too. The darker the better.

I wish I could find these in the 14 gal size...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Stinkbud, just wondering, do you intentionally ignore my posts in this thread or that you just happen by chance to miss everyone?


My bad bro! I fucked up. I'll try to do better...


----------



## NotMine (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep it up this thread is great


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Unfortunately the H2O2 will kill the beneficial bacteria in Liquid Karma and Pro Grow Veg...


You guys need to focus on the curing the problem and not the symptoms. It's like taking morphine for pain. Yea the pain goes away but it dosen't solve the problem. You need to figure out what is causing the pain.

For example PH rising tells you something is growing in the reservoir. Algae, bacteria or fungus is what it usually is.

Algae needs light to grow. Bacteria and fungus love warm water.

So adding H2O2 or Hygrozyme is just a quick fix. It doesn't get rid of the problem, only the symptoms. The symptoms will just keep coming back.

So you have to figure out what is causing your problems. Are you using the gray containers? They let light in and algae *WILL* grow.

Do you have your containers in a room that is sealed and 85 degrees? Your water temps will get too high and you *WILL* get bacteria or fungus.

There is all kinds of nasty shit you guys will experience if you don't watch the basics like light and heat. If you can control the environment, you can control the funk.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought two of the 18gal Roughnecks at Target last night for $9 each; have my 390 pump, ordered my beans and new lights, going today to get the rest of the materials to finish my new system.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 5, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Scotch-brite pad.....I think that's what you're talking about.
> 
> ~Outlaw~


you paint? but you are rite it is scotch-brite pad I used to use them when I airbrushed sk8board helmets to ruff up the plastic. I think I'm going to find out if I can get rubbermaid to send me black containers and lids as i cant find them anywhere in my area!!!

Stinkbud you are a blessing really!!!
please keep up the good work you are doing. and its ok if you dont get to everyones questions rite away, there is plenty to read in this thread while (we) wait for a response!!!!

ps how much spreading of rep do you have to do to re-rep someone, I've rep'ed out at least 5 different people and it wont let me rep you again Stink?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122142-offgridgrowers-journey-iss-vsog-stadium.html


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

It seems to be working well. I have 5 different strains growing in this system. AK47, Bubblegum, Purple Silver, Elvy and 2 NYC Diesels.

I may have to create scaled down versions of my systems for people that don't need as much medicine.

I would like to create a scaled down cloner and veg unit also.

I thinking a new thread... 

I could call it "Harvest Half a Pound Every Three Weeks".

What do you guys think?

P.S. These are under my very first light I bought over 14 years ago(1000W MH)! I've had to replace the socket once but that's it. I remember my friend recommended getting a 400W light. I remember thinking if a 400W is good a 1000W would be great! (it was) I paid $225 for everything! So when it's time to buy your lights, don't be cheap! They will last forever!

One more thing. If you had to veg and bud under just one light, I would pick an MH every time.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great,, but how about a "How stink sets up his flower room"

in depth. that would help me for one.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I bought two of the 18gal Roughnecks at Target last night for $9 each; have my 390 pump, ordered my beans and new lights, going today to get the rest of the materials to finish my new system.


I want to find the dark blue ones. I had one for my very first system but I can't find them now. I don't want to have to fuck with painting if I can get away with it. 

There is a Target about an hour away from my home. If you found the dark containers at your Target they may have them at mine. If you did indeed find some black or blue or green or..... let us know. I'll call them up and make the drive if I have too.

Here is a photo of what I'm looking for. This is from my first aero system I bought. I hate to think about how much I paid for it 

Oh well...at least you guys get to learn from my mistakes


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 5, 2008)

I found black 18 gallon roughnecks at wallmart.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I found black 18 gallon roughnecks at wallmart.


That's a real pisser! I wish my Wally's carried them...

The black ones would be perfect! I would love to make a veg unit out of two 14's. I think they may work well for a cloner too.

I wonder if they might be a new item? I should check...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 5, 2008)

Youve helped me out so much ill send you some.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 5, 2008)

_"I have a blue res-iv-oir; I want it painted black"_  Get you a can of black Krylon Fusion spray paint; it's made for plastics. I don't know if these things come in designer colors or not but mine are real close to the color in your pic. If I were to paint these, should I do it on the inside or the outside? Gotta get my timer ordered today too!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Youve helped me out so much ill send you some.


The only thing you don't realize is it costs like $50 to send one of those containers. I've done it! The size makes them a pain in the ass to ship.

Nice thought though!


----------



## vertise (Nov 5, 2008)

i appreciate the message back and i def understand. quick question can your veg unit be used to flower. if so how far apart should i space the plants


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You guys need to focus on the curing the problem and not the symptoms. It's like taking morphine for pain. Yea the pain goes away but it dosen't solve the problem. You need to figure out what is causing the pain.
> 
> For example PH rising tells you something is growing in the reservoir. Algae, bacteria or fungus is what it usually is.
> 
> ...


 
You're right...it's not the temps so light must be getting somewhere. I'll go back through everything and check it out. Also I keep cleaning the roots off because it seems to have clung there and I don't want it recontaminating the system after I clean it!


----------



## dspec (Nov 5, 2008)

i have read every page of this thread...and have a few questions...

Do you run the pumps even durring the sleep period?
and would i be able to transfer clones rooted in rock wool into nft...or do i have to start from seeds =(?
How are you maintaining your mothers?

i was planning on starting my grow-op with Drip system for clones and Veg, and DWC for flowering...but your system is a much more efficient use of space and water consumption...and thanks to your thorough advices i feel confident in building my own aeroponics... much love


----------



## repvip (Nov 5, 2008)

smokedogg63 said:


> seen your growing the lowryder 2. thats what i want...do you think it will do well in the aerogarden?


Not sure if anyone answered this.. was looking and couldn't find one. I also grow Lowryder #2, but I wouldn't recommend it for this setup... IMHO get some kickass feminized seeds and start right.

Lowryder's won't work for cloning. You would have to grow from seed everytime, which sort of defeats the purpose...

Once you get this system up and running the turn-around-time is so short... the only reason I grow Lowryder is to "bridge the gap" between the time I get my aeroponic system up and running and the first harvest.

ps - I am having great success with the cloner


----------



## potpimp (Nov 5, 2008)

I just thought of something... I don't need 2 tubs; I need 4 tubs; 2 for the veg unit, one for the cloner and one for the aero/NFT unit. I also need two more 390 pumps, a total of 55ea 2" net pots, neoprene doo dads and 72 sprayheads (allowing for a complete change). Crap... I just got my stuff in this morning. I don't know where I'm going to put all this stuff; I only have an 8 sq ft growing cabinet. I've got big CFL's I can use for over the cloner but the 400w would be a bit much for the small veg unit. I'm getting 3 of the 50w LED panels but those go in the grow chamber. I hear this huge sucking sound coming out of my wallet, LOL. Oh well, spent $4,000 last year so what's another grand this year? Got my white widow and hindu kush coming from Nirvana, some nutes and other goodies coming from HTG Supply. Yep, I can hear it.


----------



## repvip (Nov 5, 2008)

Stink: Thought you would get a kick out of this article! It talks briefly about NFT gully design to minimize anaerobic root mass conditions... 

http://www.gardenandgreenhouse.net/cms/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=353

Here is a pretty good supplement to maximum yield all about hydroponics.. it also has the article above in it:
http://www.maximumyield.com/assets/pdf/back_issues/bo/BO_08_sec_1.pdf

Last but not least, this brief article has some good tips on NFT:
CropKing.com - Nutrient Film Technique (NFT) Production of Lettuce | CropKing.com

Some interesting reading... though I can't really think of any improvements on your design!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud -

I'm not sure if I mentioned this earlier but I'm having this problem now in my veg unit and not my clone unit for the past couple of days. The only thing I can think of is the space between the two rubbermaid tubs in the veg unit so I basically taped a black plastic skirt around the top veg unit. I'll post some pics later but I'm hoping this does the trick. Also I checked the res for the veg unit and it looks like the Hygrozyme is doing some work as I don't have brown algae but there's alot of white stuff that looks like it might have been brown algae but the Hygrozyme killed it I'm thinking.... 

Stay tuned for more...I'll post a bunch of pics later tonight.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

dspec said:


> i have read every page of this thread...and have a few questions...





> Do you run the pumps even durring the sleep period?


Yes, the plants would die if you didn't.



> and would i be able to transfer clones rooted in rock wool into nft...or do i have to start from seeds =(?


If you only have clones in rockwool then that's ok. I don't use any medium though. You can start from seed but I recommend clones if you can get them.



> How are you maintaining your mothers?


No mothers, cuttings are taken from the plants in veg.


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the thread + reps!! I have my stuff for this setup minus the damn recycle timer, was going to buy one this morning and ended up getting a 1000w HPS for cheap. So will put off on the timer til next week. In the meantime I've got the clone box running as a bubble cloner until I get the timer. For anyone interested. I've re-configured your setup a little bit. Instead of 2 -47" Gully's/posts I'm running 4-36" for a total of 20 site so it will neatly fit in my 4x4ft grow tent. Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't this setup a knock off (and a very good one at that) of the Aeroflo 20-30-60 etc? Stinkbud, do you have any pics of the internal plumbing on the flower unit that goes into the posts?, that was the only part i saw missing in the first few pages of the thread


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow this is so awesome i want i want i need


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stinkbud -
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned this earlier but I'm having this problem now in my veg unit and not my clone unit for the past couple of days. The only thing I can think of is the space between the two rubbermaid tubs in the veg unit so I basically taped a black plastic skirt around the top veg unit. I'll post some pics later but I'm hoping this does the trick. Also I checked the res for the veg unit and it looks like the Hygrozyme is doing some work as I don't have brown algae but there's alot of white stuff that looks like it might have been brown algae but the Hygrozyme killed it I'm thinking....
> 
> Stay tuned for more...I'll post a bunch of pics later tonight.


I was just thinking...you said veg unit right? That means you are using my nutrient formula right?

There will be all kind of brown shit in the water and bottom of the res. It's normal. The nutes are made out of a compost tea. There is a lot of solids because it's 100% organic. Nothing to worry about, it's perfectly normal.

The Liquid Karma is really nasty! It turns everything brown including the roots. It will look like root rot but it's not. It's just the pigments in the formula.

I stir my res when I check it or whenever I remember to. That helps to keep the sediment off the bottom. Some of the nutes (such as rock phosphate) takes a long time to dissolve in water. That's ok because the plants don't need everything at once anyway.

Sleep easy tonight bro...


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

Awwwww crap. LOL. Well I guess this is a good thing and a bad thing. I wasted a bunch of nutes and RO H2O but I suppose this is a good learning experience. I am still monitoring the res and I have been cleaning off the roots although now I'm a bit confused as to if it's brown algae or part of the nutrient mix. I'll have to post pictures and I suppose just continue to monitor the pH very closely. The plants are growing insanely fast and large and I'm interested to see at what point my seedlings (yes I started alot of the plants from seed) start showing preflowers so I can put them into bloom.


----------



## WVPothead77 (Nov 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> So here is the final installment many of you have been waiting for. My next step it to put everything together into one convenient post. So have fun!
> 
> *Aeroponic/NFT Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
> By Stinkbud*
> ...


*I know I'm a stoner, and am very grateful for all that you've done in this thread, StinkBud, but I just wanted to ask... Are the steps just numbered wrong, or are Steps 4 and 5 missing?*


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 6, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> It seems like they would work great for a scaled down system. You could make a small cloner and veg unit.
> 
> You may have to put a screen on the top veg unit so the roots don't clog the pump.
> 
> ...


Want me to find some and ship em to you? I'm pretty sure we have them up here in Canadia. Got a link to them on Rubbermaid.com? Also how many litres is 14Gals? Any information you can give me would be good and I'll go out and find them for you.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. I would also recommend:

1. Product codes for all the different parts - makes it easier to find the parts

2. What stores carry what - i.e home depot carries part "X" in the "x" section etc

3. Rough costs of each parts and total for full system - forgive me if you have already done these things

4. Troubleshooting post in the thread for problems and fixes

I would open a new thread and immediately make 2 or three replies so that you can put all your good information at the beginning of the thread so it's easily accessed by all.

Keep up the good work Stinker!



StinkBud said:


> It seems to be working well. I have 5 different strains growing in this system. AK47, Bubblegum, Purple Silver, Elvy and 2 NYC Diesels.
> 
> I may have to create scaled down versions of my systems for people that don't need as much medicine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok so the Brown Algae is no longer appearing but my pH continues to climb on a daily basis. Anybody have ideas as to what could be causing this?


----------



## Gratefulhead423 (Nov 6, 2008)

i had a question for you sinkbud or anyone else able to answer. If I used the aero cloner, then transplanted to the nft/aero system for veg, would i be able to then transplant from the nft/aero to an ebb and flow bucket system easily a would that cause a lot of stress to my plants???


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Awwwww crap. LOL. Well I guess this is a good thing and a bad thing. I wasted a bunch of nutes and RO H2O but I suppose this is a good learning experience. I am still monitoring the res and I have been cleaning off the roots although now I'm a bit confused as to if it's brown algae or part of the nutrient mix. I'll have to post pictures and I suppose just continue to monitor the pH very closely. The plants are growing insanely fast and large and I'm interested to see at what point my seedlings (yes I started alot of the plants from seed) start showing preflowers so I can put them into bloom.


It's not root rot, it's the Liquid Karma. Perfectly normal. Your roots will end up dark brown in the veg unit and almost black in the flower system.

The only reason you have to care about PH is to avoid nutrient lockout. We just don't have the same kind of problems with PH as soil growers do. 

Let me put it this way. I changed my veg res last harvest. I adjusted the PH and PPM and I haven't fucked with it since. I added water once and a splash of nutes, that's it. The plants are growing like crazy!

One of the major advantages of my system is that's it hard to screw up. If you follow my formula and leave it alone, you will have success.

It helps to have your lights on 18/6 to induce preflowers. Your looking at around 6 weeks to see anything. I've never seen them any sooner than that myself although I start looking at 4 weeks.

Which mean your plants will end up being huge! Oh well...

Fems are the only way to go if you ask me. But then again all my strains but one are from clones

My Blueberry strain has been passed around here for over 20 years! It's actually one of the original Blueberries made from the famous Oregon Purple Thai (male). The old school hippies I got the cutting from say it is the original Blueberry from the 70's. They have been growing for over 35 years!

If I could only grow one strain, it would be Blueberry, it's that good! Do yourself a favor and find some fem Blueberry seeds.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 6, 2008)

_*It's Christmas!!*_ I just got my new 50w L.E.D. lights in this morning. These babies are so bright I can't even begin to look into them. I have to say that I am more than impressed. I was expecting the itty bitty leds but these things are 3/8" wide and 1/2" tall and there are 108 of them on a panel. I got three panels for my 2x4 grow cabinet. Notice that the light is sitting on the new tubs for my new veg unit. I got an email from Nirvana this morning that my order of white widow and hindu kush seeds are at stage 5 from 7 (assembling order). Also got an email from another supplier that my Liquid Karma and other goodies were shipped yesterday.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

They look sooo dank stink, what strain are those pics of?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

Gratefulhead423 said:


> i had a question for you sinkbud or anyone else able to answer. If I used the aero cloner, then transplanted to the nft/aero system for veg, would i be able to then transplant from the nft/aero to an ebb and flow bucket system easily a would that cause a lot of stress to my plants???


Let me get this straight. You want to take the plants out of the best system in the world and put them into a E/F system?

Dude, follow the directions exactly. You won't be sorry.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

WVPothead77 said:


> *I know I'm a stoner, and am very grateful for all that you've done in this thread, StinkBud, but I just wanted to ask... Are the steps just numbered wrong, or are Steps 4 and 5 missing?*


I'm not sure if it was the AK47 or maybe the Blueberry. Whatever it was I have been known to partake of the sweet herb occasionally.

That's why I have all you guys along for the ride. I figure if we put all our stoner minds together we might end up having a whole brain

How many stoners does it take to screw in a lightbulb? Ehh.....Ehh...what was I saying? Oh yea, Fuck it! Just change the lightbulb later....


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol not if its a grow light, we better figure out how to change that pretty damn fast lol. I'm gonna say it takes 2 stoners to change a bulb, one to hold the blunt another to change the bulb lol.

Whatever strain it was sure looks sugary and delicious.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

potpimp said:


> _*It's Christmas!!*_ I just got my new 50w L.E.D. lights in this morning. These babies are so bright I can't even begin to look into them. I have to say that I am more than impressed. I was expecting the itty bitty leds but these things are 3/8" wide and 1/2" tall and there are 108 of them on a panel. I got three panels for my 2x4 grow cabinet. Notice that the light is sitting on the new tubs for my new veg unit. I got an email from Nirvana this morning that my order of white widow and hindu kush seeds are at stage 5 from 7 (assembling order). Also got an email from another supplier that my Liquid Karma and other goodies were shipped yesterday.


I'm really excited to see how your LEDs work. I've been researching building my own LED light. Even the parts are expensive. I would like to try one on my 6 plant aero/NFT system. It could end up being a perfect small closet solution because of the lack of heat.

Not to mention the cost of power. If you live in an apartment you have to watch using too much power. LEDs would be a perfect solution. 

Over the next few years the cost will come down and the LEDs will get more powerful. I foresee that eventually LEDs will rule the closet grow.

I wouldn't be suprised to see LEDs made specifically for the PAR spectrum of plants. Plant don't need the whole light spectrum. Red with a little blue is actually all they use to grow.

Let us know it it goes...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> They look sooo dank stink, what strain are those pics of?


Best strain in the world IMHO!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

repvip said:


> Stink: Thought you would get a kick out of this article! It talks briefly about NFT gully design to minimize anaerobic root mass conditions...
> 
> http://www.gardenandgreenhouse.net/cms/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=353
> 
> ...


What I find interesting is the hybrid approach I use solves all the problems they talk about with large plants.

The cycle timer allows the roots to receive air time they don't get when the water is constantly running over them.

The sprayers oxygenate the water and also apply it evenly to the entire root mass at the same time.

It's funny how us pot growers are able to solve problems the experts can't!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

I firmly believe that marijuana is capable of solving many of the worlds problems. Housing materials, clothing, medicine, automotive fuels(hemp oil + modified diesel engine= 100% renewable fuel + cleaner burning fuel). If we all work together like the community we need to be on this planet, then we have the answers in front of us, all we have to do is implement them. I bet "captain planet" is pro marijuana. lol He's our hero.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 6, 2008)

Stink, I have spent the last hour looking through the thread to find the specific timer you use. Someone recommended a cheaper one too but I can't find that either. Can you give me the brand of timer you use? TY.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got the word. They will be publishing my entire article in High Times.

Be looking for it this next May!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

Dude that is fucking sweet man, I'm proud to have followed it from the begining. Congrats, wish I could burn ya down to celabrate man.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 6, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Just got the word. They will be publishing my entire article in High Times.
> 
> Be looking for it this next May!


Fucking awesome man!! BTW, I Goggled and found one; got it ordered. I am getting aCAP ART-DNe; paid change under $80 with shipping.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 6, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Just got the word. They will be publishing my entire article in High Times.
> 
> Be looking for it this next May!


Congrats Stinkbud! One of the best threads I have followed on RIU.

~Outlaw~


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe and to add to the story, i took 'inspiration' from your thread and tried to make a "better and improved' version.
long story short mine pisses water from 20-30 different leaks 
but version 2 is on the drawing board!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Stink -

first off congrats on the High Times thing! Everything comes back around 

With regards to females - I'm actually just starting off so I do have some White Widow clones that I took from plants I grew from seed but I have no access to clones. I've purchased fem seeds where possible but they are not always offered (in the case of my Fruit of the Gods, Purple Wreck, etc.). I was able to get some Skywalker fem which is a cross between a Blueberry male and a Mazar female so I'm hoping that turns out pretty good. Obviously I'll be taking clones from this point forward when plants are the appropriate age. 

Back to the pH thing...one thing that has be baffled is that my cloner unit has been rock solid with regards to pH - no fluctuations at all.
I have read that there will be some fluctuation within the first couple of days when changing a res and using organics due to the beneficial bacteria building up but who knows how much truth there is to this. I'm going to put some pictures up. Also Im uncertain if the pH rising is causing the leaf problems or if the pH is causing something like Calcium to be locked out which might make sense being that I am using reverse osmosis water and you are not..not sure though.

In any case I'll put some pictures up here so you can see that the veg unit is doing awesome even with some of the leaves doing this funky stuff. Also are pics of the cloner unit and what some of the leaves look like.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow,

looking at Dragon Phoenixs' pics I had a great idea (maybe) lol. Seeing what looks like industrial trash bags wrapped around the resivoir made me think along the lines of a disposable resivoir liner that would also block light.
Place the industrial trash bag inside your empty resivoir like you would a trash can. Fill the bag with your water, nutes, etc. Filling it with water would press the bag against the outer walls of the tote making it tight under the water. Install the pump/sprayers. Install the lid and then tape the bag to top edge of the lid. This would eliminate leaks also, allowing the water to return to the resivoir instead of dripping out. This will also make simple resivoir clean ups! Hope that makes sense. lol Now, I'm going to patent this before anyone else does! 
~Outlaw~


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 6, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Wow,
> 
> looking at Dragon Phoenixs' pics I had a great idea (maybe) lol. Seeing what looks like industrial trash bags wrapped around the resivoir made me think along the lines of a disposable resivoir liner that would also block light.
> Place the industrial trash bag inside your empty resivoir like you would a trash can. Fill the bag with your water, nutes, etc. Filling it with water would press the bag against the outer walls of the tote making it tight under the water. Install the pump/sprayers. Install the lid and then tape the bag to top edge of the lid. This would eliminate leaks also, allowing the water to return to the resivoir instead of dripping out. This will also make simple resivoir clean ups! Hope that makes sense. lol Now, I'm going to patent this before anyone else does!
> ~Outlaw~


 
Hey that's a really good idea. I bought this 3mm black poly at a local hardware store..something like 1000 sq feet for $8.


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome news Stinkbud, I thought I knew a good thing when I saw it, that proves it! 

I just got all my beans for the first grow, so once I get the seedlings big enough for the cloner I'm all set, I bought all the supplies to build the flower units once I get that far, seems as though thats a good six weeks of though! I'll get pics up once I have something worth seeing...


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 6, 2008)

i love this thread !!!! its the first one thats impressed me in a long time


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 6, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> 
> first off congrats on the High Times thing! Everything comes back around
> 
> ...


They actually look pretty good to me. Sometimes the older leaves will die. Just pick them off.

In my grow book by Jorge Cervantes there is a picture that looks exactly like your plants. This is what is says." Leaf fringe standing up - Leaf fringes that point up mean the leaf is trying to dissipate as much moisture as possible, but is unable to. This could be caused by toxic salt buildup, lack of water or heat stress."

I think we can rule out lack of water. So it must be either your PPM is too high or your room is too hot.

Personally I think everything will be fine. As soon as you take them into the Aero/NFT system they will really take off.


----------



## andyman (Nov 6, 2008)

For the people looking to paint for light problems. Use truck spray on bed liner. It turns into a rubber coating. Its about $10 a can. I used it to spray the inside of my toilet tank to make it quite sweating. Its black and light wont go through it.


----------



## gwerns nugs (Nov 6, 2008)

wow...spent the last couple days reading researching more....i got a soil op goin rite now...wasnt too impressed with my turnout last time...decided fuck it i am goin to use this set up...I printed out your explicit directions..ill check back in with you all in a couple days n get some pics up...cant wait to see this in action!

Doug the nug


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 6, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> They actually look pretty good to me. Sometimes the older leaves will die. Just pick them off.
> 
> In my grow book by Jorge Cervantes there is a picture that looks exactly like your plants. This is what is says." Leaf fringe standing up - Leaf fringes that point up mean the leaf is trying to dissipate as much moisture as possible, but is unable to. This could be caused by toxic salt buildup, lack of water or heat stress."
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with PPM too high. Room is def not too hot - it's in my half below ground basement which is about 60 degrees year around. There is no room built, they are just out in a very large open space. I'll have to see if lowering PPM helps. Thanks


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 6, 2008)

Great thread I read the whole thread in one sitting. I am new here, and very glad I stumble upon this thread. 

I want to start my grow in the next two week, but my resources are very limited.

Space and money is a big concern for me. 
So I want to limit my budge to $500 and only build the Vegetative setup for all cycle.

I will need to get the seed and grow the mother plant in a pot with soil. 
Then I can use the Vegetative setup for Cloning, Vegetative growth, and Flowering. 

Can I be successful with this setup? Is it worth it or should I wait until I have more money?

Stinkbud can you give a rough estimate to how much it would cost in material to build the Vegetative setup? 

I figure the Lights and Seed will cost $250 and another $250 for everything else.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 7, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> looking at Dragon Phoenixs' pics I had a great idea (maybe) lol. Seeing what looks like industrial trash bags wrapped around the resivoir made me think along the lines of a disposable resivoir liner that would also block light.


i use a foam yoga mat which blocks light, but also blocks heat.
heat can be an issue if you have a big light over the water, foam layer stops that issue


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 7, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> Great thread I read the whole thread in one sitting. I am new here, and very glad I stumble upon this thread.
> 
> I want to start my grow in the next two week, but my resources are very limited.
> 
> ...


 
just my 2 cents : you will fuck up a few times. experience counts for alot. stinky has been at this for 15 years or so, expect to have a practice run or 2


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> just my 2 cents : you will fuck up a few times. experience counts for alot. stinky has been at this for 15 years or so, expect to have a practice run or 2


Yea that's my plan to start out small and learn as I go.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 7, 2008)

andyman said:


> For the people looking to paint for light problems. Use truck spray on bed liner. It turns into a rubber coating. Its about $10 a can. I used it to spray the inside of my toilet tank to make it quite sweating. Its black and light wont go through it.


repped your for that, I should have thought of that sooner!! going to go get some this week!!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Just got the word. They will be publishing my entire article in High Times.
> 
> Be looking for it this next May!


May 09? congrats Stinkbud virtual smoke down when the issue comes out, who is down? my laptop comes with a webcam on it, Skype is free!! PM for username!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> Great thread I read the whole thread in one sitting. I am new here, and very glad I stumble upon this thread.
> 
> I want to start my grow in the next two week, but my resources are very limited.
> 
> ...


If I could only have one unit it would be the aero/nft system. It works unreal and will allow your plants to grow tall.

A good air cooled reflector costs about $120. Ballast will set you back around $200 and a good bulb is $100.

My Aero/NFT sytem costs about $80 to build. A timer is $100. Vent fan $100

So with seeds you are looking at closer to $1000 by the time you buy all your nutes and meters.

So you would be better buying it in steps. Get a good light first. Don't scrimp! You will have this light forever!

Build your cloner first. Then 3 weeks later build the veg unit. After another three weeks you can build the 1st flower unit and so on until you have a perpetual harvest.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

At Right Aid drugstore of all places. They are dark blue (almost black).

Now if I could just find a 14gal container...


----------



## potpimp (Nov 7, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Wow,
> 
> looking at Dragon Phoenixs' pics I had a great idea (maybe) lol. Seeing what looks like industrial trash bags wrapped around the resivoir made me think along the lines of a disposable resivoir liner that would also block light.
> Place the industrial trash bag inside your empty resivoir like you would a trash can. Fill the bag with your water, nutes, etc. Filling it with water would press the bag against the outer walls of the tote making it tight under the water. Install the pump/sprayers. Install the lid and then tape the bag to top edge of the lid. This would eliminate leaks also, allowing the water to return to the resivoir instead of dripping out. This will also make simple resivoir clean ups! Hope that makes sense. lol Now, I'm going to patent this before anyone else does!
> ~Outlaw~


Man I tried to rep you again for this idea but it told me to spread it around, LOL. Very good idea!!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Wow,
> 
> looking at Dragon Phoenixs' pics I had a great idea (maybe) lol. Seeing what looks like industrial trash bags wrapped around the resivoir made me think along the lines of a disposable resivoir liner that would also block light.
> Place the industrial trash bag inside your empty resivoir like you would a trash can. Fill the bag with your water, nutes, etc. Filling it with water would press the bag against the outer walls of the tote making it tight under the water. Install the pump/sprayers. Install the lid and then tape the bag to top edge of the lid. This would eliminate leaks also, allowing the water to return to the resivoir instead of dripping out. This will also make simple resivoir clean ups! Hope that makes sense. lol Now, I'm going to patent this before anyone else does!
> ~Outlaw~


What a fucking great idea! I don't even think you need to tape it because the lid will hold it in place. No more scrubbing the inside of the containers every three weeks! Just pop in a new bag.

You're a fuckin' genius!

Next res change I'm doing this bro....


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 7, 2008)

I modified the flower unit, instead of the pvc pipe running up and using the pvc for plant support i capped it. Then i drilled small holes in the cap and stuck in those narrow bamboo poles, i ran two heighths for support and used electrical tape to hold them together. This way i think more light gets to the buds instead of a 3/4 inch pipe blocking out light.

Hey stink, im getting ready to go down to the hydro store and buy my hood, bulb and ballast. do you have any recomendation? 600 watt. I want the best, im gonna have it a long time, but dont wanna spend a fortune. Thers so many to choose from.


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> If I could only have one unit it would be the aero/nft system. It works unreal and will allow your plants to grow tall.
> 
> A good air cooled reflector costs about $120. Ballast will set you back around $200 and a good bulb is $100.
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't know light was that expensive. I was planning on using 
fluorescent light for the cloning/vegetative cycle which is cheap, and HPS for flowering. 

I only have my closet which is 5' by 2' so I can either use it for the flowering room or split it for both flowering and vegetative. When you say aero/nft system do you mean the flowering setup?

I am in college right now but in a week I will have two weeks off for break, which I can just work more to come up with the extra money.

So Stink what is my best option? Right now I just want to do everything simple and cheap because it is my first grow, and I am using this as a learning experience.

Can I use the flowering setup from start to finish?

You really inspired me. The word Aeroponic is scary especially for someone starting out, but I feel confident that I can be successful after reading your guide.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Crazy, here's my toughts on it from the sounds of your set up. Stink, let me know what you think, and please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Maybe crazy you could split your closet. Build the veg unit on one side,and put it under your floros. The veg unit should be fairly inexpensive to build, and it will be able to take you several atleast 6 weeks into the grow, from seed or clone. 

Then in the 6 weeks same some cash and build one of the small 6 site aero/nft (flower systems) You put this on the other side of your closet, and transfer the plants over when you take clones. You could probably easily modify the systems dimensions just a bit so that the res sat under the trays, in order to save space. 

I don't know what do you think about that stink? Raising the trays up a bit, and positioning the res undernieth them. Change the plumbing just a bit, but it could make the system a bit more closet friendly, or just floor space friendly in general. Just a thought.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I modified the flower unit, instead of the pvc pipe running up and using the pvc for plant support i capped it. Then i drilled small holes in the cap and stuck in those narrow bamboo poles, i ran two heighths for support and used electrical tape to hold them together. This way i think more light gets to the buds instead of a 3/4 inch pipe blocking out light.
> 
> Hey stink, im getting ready to go down to the hydro store and buy my hood, bulb and ballast. do you have any recomendation? 600 watt. I want the best, im gonna have it a long time, but dont wanna spend a fortune. Thers so many to choose from.


I would try to find a hood with the glass on a hindge. That way it is easy to change the bulb and clean it. 

Ballasts are pretty much all the same. They are all good as long as you don't get the bottom of the line. The new electronic ballasts are the best but they cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> Wow I didn't know light was that expensive. I was planning on using
> fluorescent light for the cloning/vegetative cycle which is cheap, and HPS for flowering.
> 
> I only have my closet which is 5' by 2' so I can either use it for the flowering room or split it for both flowering and vegetative. When you say aero/nft system do you mean the flowering setup?
> ...


Get yourself 3 or 4 cheap shop lights at wally's($7) and some cool white tubes. You can run the cloner and veg unit under these just fine. Build the cloner first and after you have roots build the veg unit. They each cost about $40 to make.

That right there will take care of you for the next 6-8 weeks. Then when you get some money buy your HPS and build a small flower system.

My Aeroponic system is actually a lot easier to grow with than soil.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep following my instructions and this is what you are going to end up with...


----------



## potpimp (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got a hard-on. kiss-ass


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 7, 2008)

? for yall.. like Crazy, space is an issue for now. was wondering if this setup, since its best in stages of 3, could be scaled down to just one flowering unit. I made a pic off one of yours Stink.
Instead of 3 separate flowering units, just have 1 unit(bigger res), and only use 1 fence post, 3-6 plant sites for each 3 week time. 
The only prob i can see, and tell me if this would be bad to do. Is that since you are using only 1 res, NO flush time(but water and nutes could be changed every 3 weeks to keep things fresh).
Now this 1 unit would only be ran like this for maybe 2-3 times before the rest would be bought. and space made. 
But could I get away with what I'm thinking? If so, this would save space for me and some ppl. And when i make the other 2 flowering units, they would also be 3 post units..

ps. I know its a real shitty pic, but its only meant to describe what i mean, im not an artist by any means.. lol.

pss. another side note, found recycle timer here in town.. 1min on/4min off preset... $65.. cheapest ive been able to find.. http://www.jollygreenhydro.com/


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok I am convinced to build all three system. Only thing is where do you put the mother plant? 
I plan on growing the mother plant in soil, will that have any negative effect for the clones?

Thanks for all the help, after my finals I will start building. Can't wait.


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it would work fine to have one flowering unit, just make it have 3 resivoirs, that solves the nute/flushing problems.


----------



## vaporking (Nov 7, 2008)

the bubblegum nug i have in my avatar(its mine smokin it now) looks just like that 3rd picture of yours only mine is dry

hell yeah


----------



## vaporking (Nov 7, 2008)

this is amazingly done the details are great wonderfull job stinkbud


----------



## funtogrow (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm do a perpetual harvest every two weeks with mother plants. in dirt damn it alot of work!! So my q is will the clones be big enough at the end of week two in the veg unit to get more clones? Congrass ....... I the High times deff have to get that one.....


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 7, 2008)

funtogrow said:


> i'm do a perpetual harvest every two weeks with mother plants. in dirt damn it alot of work!! So my q is will the clones be big enough at the end of week two in the veg unit to get more clones? Congrass ....... I the High times deff have to get that one.....


 
I'm sure it depends on how big you take your original clones. Obviously the larger you cut the clone the longer it takes to root. Some people take 2-4" clones and some people take 10-12" clones. 

Now you've got to weigh the difference between taking a large clone and waiting for it to root vs taking a smaller cloner which will root quicker but now you've got to wait for it to veg a bit. 

With that being said - judging by how quick everything grows in my system - you should not have a problem taking clones after 2w in the veg system - they just won't be as big as they would be if you waited for another week. 

I hope I didn't make that too complicated...

DP


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 7, 2008)

stink
congrats with high times! I was looking thro this post and i was wondering if you covered any thing on pruning of fan leaves or toping with this system. is this nesicary or beneficial with this setup?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

SVINIAR said:


> ? for yall.. like Crazy, space is an issue for now. was wondering if this setup, since its best in stages of 3, could be scaled down to just one flowering unit. I made a pic off one of yours Stink.
> Instead of 3 separate flowering units, just have 1 unit(bigger res), and only use 1 fence post, 3-6 plant sites for each 3 week time.
> The only prob i can see, and tell me if this would be bad to do. Is that since you are using only 1 res, NO flush time(but water and nutes could be changed every 3 weeks to keep things fresh).
> Now this 1 unit would only be ran like this for maybe 2-3 times before the rest would be bought. and space made.
> But could I get away with what I'm thinking? If so, this would save space for me and some ppl. And when i make the other 2 flowering units, they would also be 3 post units..


If you could figure out a way to have 3 small reservoirs you would be set. 

My small 6 hole unit might be a better solution. It's working great right now.
It's very small and would fit just about anywhere.

Something to think about...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

Many of you will run into the same problem I have now. Different strains finish at different times.

The problem is if you harvest some plants early the roots will die and kill the other plants. So what to do.

What I do is harvest the majority of the plant and leave enough branches to keep the roots alive. Then I when I harvest the rest a few days later, I just trim the left over branches.

This is what I have to do this harvest. Most of my strains have been done for a week now. They have been on flush for 12 days now. I took some samples and they burned and tasted clean. So I gave them the axe!

I left my Elvy and a few Skunks to finish up. They should be done in a few days. I'm thinking the one Skunk I have will never finish. No shit it's like a month out! It may end up bubble hash or Canna butter.

Check out the photos. EPIC harvest this time!
Left to right, Snowbud, Skunk #11, Goo, Bubblegum, Blueberry, Purple Silver and AK47. I still have a bunch of Skunk to harvest and an Elvey.

I also threw in a photo to show you what to expect from 3 weeks of growth. It's kind of cool to see the growth rate!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> Ok I am convinced to build all three system. Only thing is where do you put the mother plant?
> I plan on growing the mother plant in soil, will that have any negative effect for the clones?
> 
> Thanks for all the help, after my finals I will start building. Can't wait.


Cuttings are taken from the plants in veg. You don't need to run any mother plants. That's how I'm able to run 10 different strains.

You can start your cuttings from the mother plant no problem. Keep her around to take cuttings until you have everything up and running. Once you get to where you have a flower system producing buds bring the mother plant in and flower her.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

funtogrow said:


> i'm do a perpetual harvest every two weeks with mother plants. in dirt damn it alot of work!! So my q is will the clones be big enough at the end of week two in the veg unit to get more clones? Congrass ....... I the High times deff have to get that one.....


I need 14 new cuttings every harvest. I could take at least 40! No shit!

My veg unit has 18 sites. I only need 14 to go into flower each time. So 4 plants stay behind until next harvest. That mean some of the plants are in veg for a total of 6 weeks.

I have to top my veg plants to keep them under the State law of 12". This has the benefit of causing the side branches to grow. Which in turn gives me more places to take cuttings.

The lower branches will never see any light anyway. The light just can't penetrate through all the foliage. 

So it works out well. The best place to take cuttings is the lower branches and that's what grows when you top the plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink
> congrats with high times! I was looking thro this post and i was wondering if you covered any thing on pruning of fan leaves or toping with this system. is this nesicary or beneficial with this setup?


I have to top my veg plants to keep them under the State Law of 12".

Topping causes more branching which is perfect for taking clones.

I don't prune the fan leaves unless they are looking real sick. I'll usually pull the older leaves if they start to yellow but you don't have to. They end up dying and falling off anyway. It just keeps me from having to sweep them up later.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Nov 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Those clones look awsome! And you have roots too?
> 
> What more could you ask for? Remember. The cloner's sole purpose in life is to produce roots. The plants will do all their growing in veg and flower.
> 
> If you have roots and the plants aren't dead then you did it bro!!! Congratulations...


Thanks alot for posting ur system stinky. I cant wait to be producing my medicine im going to be using the same just not as many plants. i can only have 29 all together. so im doing 9 in each stage.. 9 clones, 9veg and 10 flowering


----------



## funtogrow (Nov 7, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I'm sure it depends on how big you take your original clones. Obviously the larger you cut the clone the longer it takes to root. Some people take 2-4" clones and some people take 10-12" clones.
> 
> Now you've got to weigh the difference between taking a large clone and waiting for it to root vs taking a smaller cloner which will root quicker but now you've got to wait for it to veg a bit.
> 
> ...


Nope didn't over complicate it. I just never done veg in aero b4. Thanks 4 the help..


----------



## funtogrow (Nov 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I need 14 new cuttings every harvest. I could take at least 40! No shit!
> 
> My veg unit has 18 sites. I only need 14 to go into flower each time. So 4 plants stay behind until next harvest. That mean some of the plants are in veg for a total of 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


HEll yea 40 clones... that'll work....well in two weeks hope i can get at about half that........... Thanxs for the help.


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> If you could figure out a way to have 3 small reservoirs you would be set.
> 
> My small 6 hole unit might be a better solution. It's working great right now.
> It's very small and would fit just about anywhere.
> ...



I get tht the smaller one takes up less space, but I still run into the problem of needing 3 separate Flowering units tht way. I was trying to eliminate this if possible and use only one unit for a few months, and stay on the 3 week time sched. 
I know the system should work fine. Just need to know, since this *would* be with organic nutes, would I be ok for a bit with only 1 res?


----------



## wilma84 (Nov 8, 2008)

hello stink bud great thread so far m8 ive just joined and this is a great help keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davedub69 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey stinkbud, thanks for all the great info. and congrats on the killer plants/setup you got going. Had a few quick questions. How tall are your plants at harvest time? Do u have a difficult time getting your light to penetrate such intense foliage? I am trying to decide between your great system and an ebb and flow sog grow. Are there any non-organic nutrients you recommend? Would you rather use 4 600 watt cooltubes or 2 1000 watt colltubes? Also, is there anything you think you could do to improve your yield and or quality? Thanks again for passing on the great know-how to us!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 8, 2008)

Well stink, looks like another great harvest man, congrats!!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 8, 2008)

SVINIAR said:


> I get tht the smaller one takes up less space, but I still run into the problem of needing 3 separate Flowering units tht way. I was trying to eliminate this if possible and use only one unit for a few months, and stay on the 3 week time sched.
> I know the system should work fine. Just need to know, since this *would* be with organic nutes, would I be ok for a bit with only 1 res?


I was thinking about this. What if you could figure out a way to run 3 small reservoirs. 

How about a large PVC drain pipe on the end. You could drill a hole and silicone it in. Something like 1" pipe or larger. You could put a screen on it to keep if from plugging up with roots.

Just plumb the pipes into the res. It might work...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 8, 2008)

davedub69 said:


> hey stinkbud, thanks for all the great info. and congrats on the killer plants/setup you got going. Had a few quick questions. How tall are your plants at harvest time?


The last batch was too tall. I was running some Skunk from seed and they just about grew through the roof. I had to bend them down and tie them and then bend down the shoots!

Normally they range in height from 3-4ft.



> Do u have a difficult time getting your light to penetrate such intense foliage?


Yes, that's why the 1000's work so well.



> I am trying to decide between your great system and an ebb and flow sog grow. Are there any non-organic nutrients you recommend?


Do yourself a favor and run my formula. The taste is unreal! The ONLY reason I switched to hydro was because of the new organic nutes they have for hydro. Organic buds taste sweet, it's hard to explain but the aftertaste lingers on your pallet long after you exhale. Organics have no heavy metals in them so they are better for your health.

Once you try my mix you will never go non-organic again.



> Would you rather use 4 600 watt cooltubes or 2 1000 watt colltubes?


4-600s would give you a better spread for sure. Why cooltubes? Unless you have a major heat problem you would be better off with a different reflector.



> Also, is there anything you think you could do to improve your yield and or quality? Thanks again for passing on the great know-how to us!


Easy! More light. I'm going to add a couple more 1000W lights after I get my power all hooked up. 

I can't just go down and hire the local electrician. I have a friend that can do it but he's a stoner  and I've been waiting 3 months for him to come out of his stupor.

Quality is dependent on the strain. I can honestly say I have the most incredible strains you could ever imagine.

I have this one strain called Purple Silver. It tastes *exactly* like grape Bubble Yum gum. It's that sweet. It's almost too sweet if that's possible. The high is the best I have ever had. It makes me want to create things. I'm an artist so for me it's the perfect bud. Too bad it's available in clone form only.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 8, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> Thanks alot for posting ur system stinky. I cant wait to be producing my medicine im going to be using the same just not as many plants. i can only have 29 all together. so im doing 9 in each stage.. 9 clones, 9veg and 10 flowering


I was just doing the math and I'm trying to figure out how you will get 10 flowering out of 9 veg...

You might need to rethink your numbers. Remember, you need three different flower systems to get a perpetual harvest. This is what I would do...

I would build 3 of my small Aero/NFT systems with 5 holes each. 3 on one side and two on the other. Stagger the holes.

Run your veg unit with five holes. One in the middle and one in each corner

Use the last 9 in the cloner. That way you will always have 5 strong clones to go into veg.

You should be able to harvest around 5-10oz. every three weeks depending on the strain you run.

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## Skinflute (Nov 8, 2008)

I see all this unused space underneath the fence post's. Have you considered mounting a light upside down, shining light upwards on the bottom of the canopy? Maybe a 150 - 400 hps.

Just a thought


----------



## gwerns nugs (Nov 8, 2008)

can u PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE re post parts list for Veg+Flower set up...Parts list, and directions 4 cutting PVC pipe? MUCH MUCH appreciated


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 8, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> I see all this unused space underneath the fence post's. Have you considered mounting a light upside down, shining light upwards on the bottom of the canopy? Maybe a 150 - 400 hps.
> 
> Just a thought


I was thinking something similar. What about 8-light 4ft. HO Fls on the sides down low. They put out 40,000 lumens. I imagine they get kind of hot with that kind of power.


----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I was just doing the math and I'm trying to figure out how you will get 10 flowering out of 9 veg...
> 
> You might need to rethink your numbers. Remember, you need three different flower systems to get a perpetual harvest. This is what I would do...
> 
> ...


 hey man quick question. the pvc that runs up around the plants? is it needed i was tinkin you do it for a support wen the tops get heavy. or is it just a support?


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 8, 2008)

just picked up one of thies at my local fish store looks to work great!
Aquarium Systems Aquarium Sys Natural Wave Multi-Cycle Pump Timer: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at NexTag


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 8, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> just picked up one of thies at my local fish store looks to work great!
> Aquarium Systems Aquarium Sys Natural Wave Multi-Cycle Pump Timer: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at NexTag


I've been looking everywhere for a cheap solution to suggest for the timer.

Let us know it it works!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## dranderson21 (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww thats illegal


----------



## dranderson21 (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm tellin


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 8, 2008)

stink how much water do you add to the cloner to start with the 150 ml of clonex? is it critical to have a exact ppm or can you cover the pump and add 150 ml? the timer works great! there were a couple different models at the store this one just had 3 outlets that you could control so thats why i chose. I would just suggest going to your local fish store and ask for a cycle timer for artifical wave pumps in a saltwater tank.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 9, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink how much water do you add to the cloner to start with the 150 ml of clonex? is it critical to have a exact ppm or can you cover the pump and add 150 ml? the timer works great! there were a couple different models at the store this one just had 3 outlets that you could control so thats why i chose. I would just suggest going to your local fish store and ask for a cycle timer for artifical wave pumps in a saltwater tank.


I fill the res about half way. I don't even check the PPM at all. I do adjust the PH to 5.8 but that's it.

I'm going to look at those timers next time I'm by the pet store.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought i would ask you guys.

Im looking into buying one of those 600 watt 240/volt dual e ballasts. Im no electrician, but beacuse its 240volt, does this mean it has to be plugged into a 240volt outlet? Am i correct that the normal wall outlets here in the USA are standard 120volt? 
in which case what would i need to do?

confused.....and thanks


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 9, 2008)

stink one more question im starting from seed and i have a bunch of rapid rooter plugs. do i just hydrate them as normal and ahh to cloner? do you run the same time on pumps? Thanks for your help! your system is helping many people deal with there pain!!!


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 9, 2008)

also dirth look at how many amps you are pulling on that circut. if i were you id get a qualifed electrican to look burning down a room or house would suck!


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 9, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> Ok I am convinced to build all three system. Only thing is where do you put the mother plant?
> I plan on growing the mother plant in soil, will that have any negative effect for the clones?
> 
> Thanks for all the help, after my finals I will start building. Can't wait.


Not sure if anyone answered you but Stink doesn't use a mother for this system. All you do is just take clones from your veg's once you have the system setup and going, until then you can use a mother in soil (or you could always if you so prefer.

Soil mothers have no negative effects on clones no.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 9, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink one more question im starting from seed and i have a bunch of rapid rooter plugs. do i just hydrate them as normal and ahh to cloner? do you run the same time on pumps? Thanks for your help! your system is helping many people deal with there pain!!!


 
I've started a ton from seed to put into this system and I've done the following with great success -

1. Germinate seed in wet paper towel with bottom heat.
2. Once seed has sprouted taproot place in either rockwool or soil. (I have done both)
3. After sprout is 2-3" tall place in neoprene collar and set in cloner. The key here is to make sure the bottom of the root is going to stick out from the bottom of the neoprene collar and that the cotyledons are above the top of the neoprene collar so it can get light. 
4. Sit back and watch those plants grow like crazy!


Just make sure you check your pH on your res and just follow the instructions on the bottle of clonex. You can also add Botanicare Liquid Karma a 5ml/gallon and Gro Pro at 7.5ml/gallon. If you are using RO water make sure you add some Cal-Mag+ at 5ml/gallon to the res. 

Good luck!

DP


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, this is definitely ideal for the small cash cropper.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 9, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thought i would ask you guys.
> 
> Im looking into buying one of those 600 watt 240/volt dual e ballasts. Im no electrician, but beacuse its 240volt, does this mean it has to be plugged into a 240volt outlet? Am i correct that the normal wall outlets here in the USA are standard 120volt?
> in which case what would i need to do?
> ...


Dirt yes US is standard 120v, sounds like you will need an electrician friend to wire you up, depending on where your room is from the nearest 240v outlet, you can either come of the subpanel or tap off the dryer outlet or such, either way if you cant/dont know what your doing you should have someone who is do it.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks dragon!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Nov 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I was just doing the math and I'm trying to figure out how you will get 10 flowering out of 9 veg...
> 
> You might need to rethink your numbers. Remember, you need three different flower systems to get a perpetual harvest. This is what I would do...
> 
> ...


with three systems do u mean 3 fence post reservoirs? with 3 holes in each? if i used gdp, purple catpiss, and Grape ape.. thanks for helping me plan this out I appreciate it.


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sat and read the whole thread!!! Stink, Thanks for the info You really helped me make my decision on what method I am going to use for my first grow! I have printed out the recipe now all I have to do is get the ingredients!!! Thanks againkiss-ass


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 10, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I've started a ton from seed to put into this system and I've done the following with great success -
> 
> 1. Germinate seed in wet paper towel with bottom heat.
> 2. Once seed has sprouted taproot place in either rockwool or soil. (I have done both)
> ...


Good job DP! The only thing I would add is you might want to try Rapid Rooter Plugs instead of Rockwool.

You can feed seedlings as soon as you have a decent tap root. Start slow (700-1000PPM) and then ramp it up over a couple of weeks.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 10, 2008)

Saladsmokin said:


> with three systems do u mean 3 fence post reservoirs? with 3 holes in each? if i used gdp, purple catpiss, and Grape ape.. thanks for helping me plan this out I appreciate it.


Just like this photo. 3 of these with 5 plants each. 3 plants on the right fence post and 2 plants on the left. Stagger them so you have more space to grow them big.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 10, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thought i would ask you guys.
> 
> Im looking into buying one of those 600 watt 240/volt dual e ballasts. Im no electrician, but beacuse its 240volt, does this mean it has to be plugged into a 240volt outlet? Am i correct that the normal wall outlets here in the USA are standard 120volt?
> in which case what would i need to do?
> ...


Both of my newer ballasts are switchable between 240 and 120. It only cost about $20 more than the standard one. You just have to buy a different cord is all. Unfortunately I've only seen the dual switchable ballasts in solid state form. Expensive little fuckers. 

I'm running 120 now but I'm going to wire my room for both 120 and 240.

They make these really nice breaker boxes that plug into a dryer outlet. They have one cord that goes to your timer and it controls the 240V outlets for your lights. It has four 240V outlets and two 120V for fans and stuff.
National Garden Wholesale : Gardening Supplies


----------



## SandStoner (Nov 10, 2008)

That is truly amazing, if I had any money whatsoever to put into a system like that you bet your ass I would. You posted on my one and only post and I wanted to see what you had accomplished with what you were talking about and that is truly a sight to behold. But you've given me some hope now, in case my plant doesn't turn out to be a girl, I'm also helping one of my friends grow and if either of his two plants turn out to be female I can take cuttings and start it off like you have. Thanks alot man.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 10, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Both of my newer ballasts are switchable between 240 and 120. It only cost about $20 more than the standard one. You just have to buy a different cord is all. Unfortunately I've only seen the dual switchable ballasts in solid state form. Expensive little fuckers.
> 
> I'm running 120 now but I'm going to wire my room for both 120 and 240.
> 
> ...


yo stink you did it again!! that lil box just made my life so much easier!! going to see if i can find one or similar in town this week!!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 10, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Good job DP! The only thing I would add is you might want to try Rapid Rooter Plugs instead of Rockwool.
> 
> You can feed seedlings as soon as you have a decent tap root. Start slow (700-1000PPM) and then ramp it up over a couple of weeks.


 
I forgot to mention when I originally posted that I very carefully remove the sprout from the rockwool or soil and place in the neoprene collar. I've found that a pro-mix/perlite mix works REALLY well if you want to remove the sprout. Super easy to remove the sprout with almost no chance of harming the infant plant.


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Nov 10, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Oh sorry to hear but even if you do have a Medical Marijuana card that is under state not FEDERAL so the feds can break down the door easy.


yeah thats why u need a strap blast like 3 of those fools grab some tree and dip out the back door


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

^ he knows whatsup...aim for the face they probably got armor


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Stink -

could you do me a favor and talk a little bit about the battery back up that you use?
Also I realize this may be strain dependent to a degree and that you have to keep your plants under 12" due to state law but how big are your plants generally when you put them into flower? I'm assuming you take clones right before you put them into flower unit, correct?

Thanks!
DP


----------



## stofmonster (Nov 10, 2008)

SB great post have been thinking of this kind of set up for a year and has been too afraid. any way you have convinced me I hope I can do it 3/4 as good as you.

One Question: In the flower setup do you put the sprayers directly under each pot?
If so, would it be better /or worse to have a sprayer on each side of net cups?

This thread is helping a ton of people keep up the good work


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 10, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> SB great post have been thinking of this kind of set up for a year and has been too afraid. any way you have convinced me I hope I can do it 3/4 as good as you.
> 
> One Question: In the flower setup do you put the sprayers directly under each pot?
> If so, would it be better /or worse to have a sprayer on each side of net cups?
> ...



I think I remember him saying between each cup.


----------



## stofmonster (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks This thread is so long I can't find anything 
My room is different size and I am modifying SB's plan but am not sure about where to put misters


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 10, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Thanks This thread is so long I can't find anything
> My room is different size and I am modifying SB's plan but am not sure about where to put misters


You're a newb to the site so we'll forgive you for your lack of search skills and complaining attitude. Need some warm milk n a cookie? If not in the meantime you can try entering the thread and then using the search within this thread feature.

Thread > Search this thread > Advanced > then use the below:

*Keyword:*
1. Go to "Search"
2. Click on "Advanced Search"
3. Enter your search terms that you want to find threads on
4. Change the drop down to "Titles Only"
5. Click "Go"


----------



## repvip (Nov 10, 2008)

> They make these really nice breaker boxes that plug into a dryer outlet. They have one cord that goes to your timer and it controls the 240V outlets for your lights. It has four 240V outlets and two 120V for fans and stuff.
> National Garden Wholesale : Gardening Supplies


Incredible Stink!! Such a great idea! Have you thought about making one yourself to save a little money? Like the repeat cycle timer--except it ended up costing about the same (if I remember). I'm not sure how cost-effective it would be.

Froogle that ish and you can find it for ~$236 at a horticulture source online.


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 10, 2008)

im on page 6 .... so im not gonna keep going till i get some food in me,

i got a question for you stink bud, those pipes, i fucking love lol i wanna try making them man im gonna get some i like the look dotn realy care about how much weed but
how hard was it to make those? 

you ever heard of a store called rona? im wondering if they wil have it, its a HUGE garden store.


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 10, 2008)

i need misters,pump,bucket,and those pcv drainer things

how much is that gonna cost, oh ya and the pcv pipes for rez etc.

im going to start Tomato's because of my stomach problem i have, bladder ect..

how u think they will do? im practising setups for fun, i really like building them i love DIY stuff, i need a new job that invloves making things lol. homedepot, rona, is all i got around here, dont really wanna hit the hydro store ya know..


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 10, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> i need misters,pump,bucket,and those pcv drainer things
> 
> how much is that gonna cost, oh ya and the pcv pipes for rez etc.
> 
> ...


Rubbermaids, pumps, and pvc pipe is all available at Home Depot. The misters you will have to order online or get at your local shop. Don't forget your net pots and neoprene collars. PVC pipe is dirt cheap and so are the rubbermaids. The pump is going to be your biggest expense.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Stink -

I just thought of this and was wondering if you could provide some of your thoughts...

I'm using the system you've shared with us here and I've got alot of plants started from seed. I have some White Widow clones but I have alot of different genetics started from seed. I want to clone this for the other grows however this is what I thought of. 

If starting from seed and taking a clone, you want to wait for preflowers to form because every clone is the same age as it's parent. 
This means I'll have to have some plants in the veg unit for up to 6 or more weeks. I can't imagine having plants in the unit for that long - they would be TOO huge. So...what do you think I should do? Just top them or trim them back until they show preflowers and after the first clone I would be fine (because all clones taken would share the same age as the first clone)...I'm probably sounded retarded now but I hope I made that clear enough that you can figure out babble-speak.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 10, 2008)

stink 
i am buliding one of you ststems and i have a friend who builds LED he is going to trade me a 600w if i build him one too. any luck with led? i have not heard very good results yet but have not actually seen results either. also i have seen cfl's being used to flower. My gutt tells me to stick with what i know and go with the growzilla as before with 1000w hps and 1000w mh. what do you think


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 11, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> The pump is going to be your biggest expense.



Not to mention you will need a ReCycle timer.. at least $85, unless tht $40 power strip works out. Pumps are $20-$25 each


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 11, 2008)

i have timers, do you need a certain 1?.

thanks for replys boys.

not to bad, im gonan start a thread to show some stuff i have, check it out ima try right now.


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, search "hydro recycle timer" on google, you'll see what you need.

Also whatever happened with this timer?

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~category~Aquarium_Systems_Natural_Wave_Wavemaker_Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies_Wavemakers_External~vendor~ASI_or_Aquarium_Systems~SearchStr~~action~view~idProduct~AS4111~idCategory~FIWMEW.html

Only thing i can find about it is this.. 
"Natural Wave&#8482; has 3 outlets with adjustable frequency(time) &#8211; change duration of cycles from 20 seconds to 3 minutes"
and this..
"very simple to setup and configure. Just turn one dial (adjust time between power heads being turned on) and you&#8217;re done"

Now this all sounds good, but dont we need 2 settings, on *and* off, or am I missing something here with how this thing works?
Because $45 is better than $65/$85 any day of the week.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey stink, do you glue the caps on the fence post? i was thinking of maybe duct tapping them really good, so after each harvest it would be easier to clean. what do you think?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

> could you do me a favor and talk a little bit about the battery back up that you use?


I use one of those cheap APS models that you can get from Wallies. If I was going somewhere for a while I would buy a bigger one. Right now I don't use anything because power is safe. But as soon as the big storms come I'll plug it in. I also have 1000W Honda generator and a 2800W gen in my van if I need it.



> Also I realize this may be strain dependent to a degree and that you have to keep your plants under 12" due to state law but how big are your plants generally when you put them into flower?


I keep them under 12" due to a number of reason. The main reason is do to the State Law requirements. 

But there are other reason also. Topping them causes more side shoots. These are the shoots that I use for cuttings

Now look at this photo. I had to tie the Skunks down at 1.5 weeks! The Elvy is in the lights after three weeks.

You could veg them longer but they would get so tall that the light would never reach the bottom leaves.



> I'm assuming you take clones right before you put them into flower unit, correct?


Yes, but I also take them from the new flowering plants for up to a week. 

I've even taken clones from flowering plants. I have two Skunk clones that are in my cloner now with full buds. I thought I had talen a cutting of that specific phenotype but realized later that I didn't. Of course it ended up the being the pheno I was looking for. No big deal, the cuttings will regenerate and be fine.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> SB great post have been thinking of this kind of set up for a year and has been too afraid. any way you have convinced me I hope I can do it 3/4 as good as you.
> 
> One Question: In the flower setup do you put the sprayers directly under each pot?
> If so, would it be better /or worse to have a sprayer on each side of net cups?
> ...


Sprayers are between each net pot. Just like in the plans...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hi Stink -
> 
> I just thought of this and was wondering if you could provide some of your thoughts...
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you will be harvesting a lot more than a pound that harvest! Don't worry, just tie the tops down. I use those little bread tie types you can buy at the grow shop.

I tie the shit out of my big plants. It causes all the side branches to become huge! That is exactly what happened to me this harvest. I haven't trimmed it yet but it looks to be about 1.2-1.4LBs this time. I'm dreading having to trim all this bud. It's fun the first year but after 14+ years it's getting to be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink, do you glue the caps on the fence post? i was thinking of maybe duct tapping them really good, so after each harvest it would be easier to clean. what do you think?


Use silicone and lots of it! I run two beads along the inside of the cap and then put it on. Then I run another bead along the outside and smooth it out with my finger.

Tape *WILL* leak. Fuck, even the silicone will leak if you don't do it right the first time. Don't ask me how I know this.

You guys are lucky! You get to learn from all my mistakes...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

With the size of this thread I can imagine how hard it is to find the tutorials and plans. So I though I would put it all together in one post for you.

Here you go!

*Harvest a Pound Every Three Weeks*
*By StinkBud version 1.1* 

Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a tutorial on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.

I'll take you through my process from start to harvest. 

*What is different about my system vs. others?*

1) 3 separate Aero/NFT flower systems allow me to run a 9 week flower cycle. This allows the buds to fully ripen and also allows me to run strains with more Sativa in them.

2) I use 100% organic nutrients for the sweetest tasting bud you can ever imagine.

3) I take my cutting from my vegative plants. This way I can run 10 different strains without having to keep 10 mother plants.

4) My system is all Aeroponic/Hydroponic or Aero/NFT. Each system uses the same sprayers and pumps. No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.

5) I have a 100% success rate with my cloner. This is by far the easiest way to take cuttings.

6) I always leach and then flush for at least 2 weeks for buds that burn and taste clean.

7) I run a three part cycle. The plants stay 3 weeks in the cloner, then 3 weeks in the vegetative system and then the move to flower for the last 9 weeks.

Anyone can do this! If you can read a number you *will* have the same success as I do. Everything is measured and it is as easy as baking a cake. 

If you follow my instructions you too can harvest a pound every 3 weeks.

So here we go...

*Into the Cloner*

I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" net pots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and you&#8217;re done.

My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.

The cloner is running on the same timer I use for all of my aero setups. 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.

The clone system is under a 24", 2-light, HO fluorescents.

I use EZ-Clone sprayers for everything. I run a 396 GPH pump for all the systems also.

Use an 18gal. Rubbermaid Roughneck container for your clone unit. *Everything else will leak!* Trust me on this, I've tried them all.

1/2" PVC pipe is used for sprayer assembly. Use an 11/64" drill bit for the sprayers. Just screw the sprayers right into the PVC pipe.

Check out the plans for a more detailed example.

*Roots pop within a few days.*

After a few weeks the plants start to develop a nice root system. I don't feed them any nutrients yet.

*After the cloner it's off to the vegetative system* 

After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the vegetative system.

I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.

The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.

Again, all my systems are on the same timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This gives the roots the maximum amount of Oxygen without letting them dry out.

I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
*
Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop.

I adjust my PH to 5.8

*Power Outage*

I recommend using a UPS like you would use on your computer. The size would depend on how many pumps you are using. Remember, the pumps only run for 1 minute every 5 minutes so they don't use much power.

A large UPS will keep your plants safe for days. Your ice cream is a different story though.

Of course during any power outage you will always be without light unless you have a generator.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Moving on to the flower room.*

When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.

I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.

I use an A/C unit during the heat of the summer but don't need it the rest of the year.

I use a complete greenhouse control system with CO2. I keep my CO2 at 1500 PPM during the day cycle.

I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.

I'm running 3 separate Aero/NFT systems so I can have 9 weeks flower time and a 3 week perpetual harvest cycle.

I use a cycle timer for the pumps. The timer is set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This allows maximum Oxygen to the roots without letting them dry out.

I made 3 separate Aero/NFT systems using PVC fence posts. The plumbing runs inside and is made from the same 1/2" PVC pipe I use for the cloner. EZ-Clone sprayers between each plant site. 

14 plant sites. 396 GPH pump.

The frame is made from 3/4" PVC pipe. 18gal. Rubbermaid container for the reservoir.
*
*Here is my formula for my flower room:

*Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ml Cal-Mag Plus
150ml Sweet
180ml Liquid Karma
540mlL Pure Bend Pro Bloom
*
The Mix*

Mix all the nutrients in a spare gallon milk container. Add water and shake well. The whole mix will take an 18 gal reservoir to 2900 PPM.

Add about half of the mix and check your PPM. It will be low so you will have to keep adding nutrients until you get it to 2000 PPM.

It is easy to add more nutrients but hard to take them out If you go over you have to drain some nutrients /water from the res and add more plain water.

That's why you want to take it slow at first.

Always adjust your PH *after* you set your nutrients PPM.
Fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM. 

What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.

Every couple of days I add water. As the plants use up the nutrients you will have to add more formula. It's really too easy!

All you need is a cheap PPM meter. You need a PPM meter that goes to at least 2000 PPM. Stick it in the water and read the number.

Same with PH. Just put the meter in the water and it will tell you the PH. If it is below 5.8 you add PH up. If is above 5.8 you add PH down.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Flushing 101*

Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies? 

You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.

Flushing is one of the most important aspects of growing. Some will argue that it is not needed. Don't listen to them! Trust me on this, flushing really helps improve the smell and flavor of your bud.

I start my flush 2 weeks before harvest. I drain the reservoir and fill it with tap water.

I let the pump run constantly for about an hour to wash out any nutrients hanging around. 

Then I drain the reservoir and refill it. I add 150ml of Clearex and let the pump run normally for 24hrs.

After one day I drain the water/clearex and run just straight water for the next two weeks.

I always keep my PH at 5.8

I check the reservoir every couple of days. If I see the PPM climb more than 50 PPM I'll do another reservoir change.

Your plants will start to turn colors during the flush. This is good. It means that the plant is using up all the available nutrients.

I've seen purple, red, yellow and blue during the flush.

At the end of 2 weeks your plants should be ready for harvest.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Harvest time!*
*
Now it's time to reap the rewards of all your hard work!*

Towards the end of your flush you need to start checking the trichromes with a strong magnifying glass or a microscope. 

If you have a camera with macro capabilities you can use that to inspect the buds.

You are looking for the trichromes to turn from clear to cloudy. I like my mostly Indicas with a little amber in the trichromes but I like my Sativas so that the trichchromes are just starting to turn cloudy.

If you harvest early in the window the high will be more of a head high. Also the more you smoke the higher you get. This is called the ceiling of the high. Sativas are well known for this type of high.

If you harvest later in the window you will get more of a body high. You know that couch lock feeling you get when you smoke a lot of hash like bud. Indicas and Afghani are the strains I think of for a body stone.

Now you have to factor in the fact that different strains are a mixture of Indica and Sativa. Then take into account that each strain takes a different amount of time to finish and you can have your hands full in no time.

So it's a personal thing, not an exact science. You choose what you like best. There is no exact day you can harvest but the time when you harvest effects the final high of the bud.

For me it works out like this. I like two main types of medicine. The first is better for the day. The second works better for the evening.

My more Sativa strains are harvested at the early side of the window. This gives me that soaring, energetic high that keeps climbing the more you smoke. It's great for work and play.

At around 9 weeks the more Indica strains are very finished. This is late in the window for them. The high is very body like and medicinal. It works great for pain and nausea. Or when you need to get to sleep.

I get the best of both worlds at 9 weeks.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Time to cut.*

So now we have watched the trichromes and decided it is time to cut our babies. 

I use some gardening shears and just cut them off at the base. Once I cut all the plants I turn off the pump and let the roots dry out. That way it is not so messy with wet slimy roots everywhere.

You have two options with the plants.

*1) Hang the plants to dry and trim the buds later.*

Advantage: Hanging them up allows the maximum drying time. This allows the plants to get rid of any leftover nutrients in the buds so they taste nice and sweet. 

Disadvantage: It takes longer to dry this way. It is harder to trim the buds. You have to watch for mold. A longer drying time could allow mold to develop.

*2) Trim the buds now and put them on a screen to dry.*

Advantage: It is a lot easier to trim the buds when they are fresh. Mold problems disappear. Faster drying time. If you need smoke, trim first.

Disadvantage: Not much if you have flushed properly. The buds could dry too fast. Crispy on the outside and wet on the inside. Putting the buds in a brown paper bag can be used to slow the dry down.

I do both and really can't tell the difference in taste. But then again I flush the hell out of my plants before I harvest. 

It's a lot easier to pull a plant and trim it right then. That way you are done right away and can move on to maintenance.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Trimming and curing*

If your stems snap when you bend them then your buds are dry and ready for curing. 

Curing is the last process of growing. It allows the smoke to smooth out and taste better. Bud that is harsh to smoke right after drying will many times mellow out with time.

If you haven't trimmed the buds go ahead and do the dirty deed.

I cure my bud in the classic glass jars used for canning. Any brand will work fine.

Don't pack the bud too tightly, you want them to breath.

Open the jars a few times a day for the first week. Then open them every few days until they smell sweet. 

If they start smelling funky then you didn't let them dry enough. Take them out and let them dry completely.

It usually takes a good 3 months for the best cure. Like fine wine the longer bud cures the better it will taste.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Maintenance and cleaning*

Taking care of the different systems is really quite easy.

Every harvest I clean and change all the reservoirs.

Each system has a garden hose fitting and valve. I attach a garden hose and run the hose into the bathtub.

Open the valve, plug the pump in and drain the reservoir. Double check your hose so you&#8217;re not spraying water all over the bathroom!

Listen for a sucking sound from the pump. That tells you it time to unplug the pump. *

Don't forget to close the valve at this time! * I heard about a guy that sprayed water all over himself like a total idiot because he forgot to close the valve. I don't want to mention any names but it starts with stink and ends with bud.

Get a garden hose adapter for your sink and attach your hose. No need to haul water around unless you like that sort of thing. *

Don't get stoned while you are filling your reservoir!* Don't ask me how I know this...

After harvest I remove all the plant matter and clean everything with bleach water. I run a little bleach in the water for a couple of hours and then flush with plain water a couple of times.

I really clean the shit out of all my stuff every harvest. You want your grow rooms as clean as a hospital. Actually cleaner would be better.

I always have a complete set of clean sprayers. I replace the sprayers every harvest and put the dirty ones in a cup of soapy water. Then later I scrub the sprayers with my wife's toothbrush (just kidding).

That way I always have a clean set of sprayers ready to go.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]CO2 basics*

Time to talk about air. Your plants need lots of Carbon to make the sugar that powers growth.

The Carbon comes from the CO2 in the air. Your plants can use a lot more CO2 than what is in the air normally. That's where adding CO2 comes into play.

If you increase your CO2 to 1500 PPM you can increase your plants growth rate. I went from 12oz. to over 16oz. per harvest using CO2.

Don't mess with yeast or tablets or all that other crap. You have two real options. 
1) CO2 tank 
2) Propane burner

I've never used a propane burner so I'll talk about using a tank and regulator.

The cheapest way to use a tank is with a timer. Go to this site and put in your room's dimensions.

CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics

Figure out what it would take to fill your room in 15 minutes and set your valve to whatever the calculator tells you to. Set your timer to come on for 15 minutes 5 times a day. Keep it off during the night.

You can check your CO2 level with a testing syringe. You can buy them at most hydro stores. You draw in 100cc of air and then push it through the glass test tube. You read the purple band and it tells you your CO2 PPM.

By far the best way to control CO2 is with a controller. The controller I use checks the CO2 level and turns on my tank regulator when needed.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Temps and Humidity 101*

Let's talk a little bit about air quality.

The plants don't need fresh air, they need CO2. 

Having to keep your temps down and bringing in fresh air can all be solved by going to CO2 and a dehumidifier system. 

CO2 lets you run higher temps so you don't need to vent as often. Temps can be controlled by A/C.

The only thing you will have to worry about is humidity. Solved by a dehumidifier or vent fan.

I know, you can't afford all this right away. That's OK. You can add as you grow. 

Start with vented hoods and vent them outside the room. I vent into my attic. Then when you can afford CO2, you will only have to hook up the input of the fan to draw air from outside the room.

You need plenty of oscillating fans in your room to keep the air circulated well. The leaves of your plants should be moving at all times.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Genetics 101*

By far the most important aspect of your grow is choosing a good plant strain to start with.

The best system in the world will grow crappy buds if you start with crappy seeds. Now granted they will be BIG crappy buds but crappy none the less.

I'm not going to go into detail about everything. There are books for that. I just want to cover the basics in regards to my own personnel experience.

*There are two main types of plants*. Indica and Sativa. Some group Afghan as a separate type but for this discussion we will group Afghan with Indica. Let's not deal with Ruderalis strains because you can't clone them.

*Indicas:* Plants are short and stocky. Buds are dense and covered in resin. 
Smell and taste goes from sweet to hash like. Smoke is dense and will make you cough. Load small hits or be prepared for the coughing frenzy of death.
They finish in a short time compared to Sativas. Usually within 8 weeks.

The stone is heavy and physical. Think couch lock.

My favorite Indica is *Mango*. It looks like a classic Afghan. Warning! Too many hits and its nap time. I'm not into pure Indicas myself. Love the taste but not the stone.

*Sativas:* Plants grow tall and lanky. Buds grow light and airy indoors. 

Taste is sweet and fruity. Smoke is light and tasty. You can load hero hits and be the man about town.

Sativas take forever to finish, sometimes longer. You will be setting around for months saying "What the fuck"? 12 weeks to finish is not uncommon.

The stone is energetic and cerebral. A real creative high. The more you smoke, the higher you get. Smoke too much and you might get paranoid though.

My favorite Sativas are anything with Haze. *Silver Haze* is unreal! The first time I smoked it I got so fucking paranoid I just about shit myself! Think Speed Weed.

I wish I had the space and time to grow pure Sativas. Good thing that there are mixes that gives you the best of both worlds.

*Indica/Sativa mix*: This is pretty much all I grow. Anyone can find a strain that suits them best. 

Finish times can be between 8-10 weeks depending on the strain.

The size can vary. Cropping may have to be used on taller strains.

Some strains have more Indica in them. My favorite is *Blueberry*. It is 80% Indica. It is by far the tastiest weed I have ever smoked. You have to grow this strain! Trust me on this. Great for movies and gaming.

Strains with equal Indica/Sativa are my main day smoke. *AK47*, *Bubblegum*, *Purple Silver* all fall into this category. They have an energetic high like a pure Sativa buy also have a nice mild body stone like an Indica. Balance is the key.

The most Sativa I run in a strain is 80% in my *Skunk #11*. I love that classic skunk taste and smell. I wish I could find a quicker and shorter variety of Skunk though.

So there you go. The condensed version of Genetics. You could write a book on the subject and still never cover everything. You have to start somewhere though.

Your success is 100% dependent on finding the right plant. Don't underestimate the importance of finding good genetics to start with.

In the Navy we had a saying...
Shit in, Shit out.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Let's talk about Aeroponics*

I'd like to talk about growing in general and the concepts that produce fast growth. I'd to keep it simple so anyone can understand.

Plants have needs just like you and me. The biggest difference is that plants make their own food. To put it simply, plants make sugar and the sugars power plant growth.

So what does a plant need to make sugar? Carbon, Oxygen, Water and light. They also need small amounts of nutrients and of course Chlorophyll.

The plants take in the Carbon (CO2) through the leaves. They take in water and nutrients through the roots. What most people don't know is plant also take in their Oxygen through the roots.

Because plants give off Oxygen many believe O2 is a non issue. In realty it's usually the determining factor in maximum plant growth.

So if you look at what a plant need it's obvious where the bottle necks can occur. 

*Light* is the most important element in any growing. Light is what powers photosynthesis. The more light the faster the plants grow, it's that simple.

*Water and nutrients* are a non issue. Why? Who has ever had a problem over watering and over fertilizing? I have. It's easy to give too much water and drown your roots. Too much nutrients and you burn the shit out of them. So the problem is not giving the plants enough water and nutrients...it's usually giving them too much!

*Carbon* is one of the building blocks of sugar. The plant needs lots of CO2 for fast growth. Normal air is between 200-500 PPM. Not much compared to what the plant can actually use. Plants can easily use 1500 PPM or more.

*Oxygen* is probably the most overlooked elements in plant growth. Even though plants give off more O2 than they take in, they still use a lot of Oxygen in the sugars they make. 

*My system addresses each one of these issues.*

Light is right. You already know how to add more light.
Water and Nutrients are fed and monitored perfectly.
Carbon is added with a CO2 system.
Oxygen is the main advantage of my Aeroponic system.

Think of it this way...the plant breaths *in* Oxygen through its roots and *out* through its leaves. So imagine yourself a plant and let's do a test:

*1)* Dig a hole in some dirt. Stick your head in it and fill it back up. Now take a deep breath. This is what growing is soil is like.
*
2)* Now fill a container with water and stick your head in it. Oh yea, don't forget to add some air stones first. Now take a deep breath. This is DWC.
*
3)* Now just take a normal deep breath. This is Aeroponics.

Am I getting my point across?
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Cloner Build Tutorial ver1.1*
*
Step 1 &#8211; Cutting the ½&#8221; PVC Pipe*
1) Cut eight 7&#8221; lengths .
2) Cut two 1½&#8221; lengths.
3) Cut one 2¼&#8221; length.

*Step 2 &#8211; Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*
1) Start with the top &#8220;H&#8221;. It&#8217;s made from the 3 &#8211; Tees & two 1½&#8221; pipes.
2) Add the elbows to the tips of the &#8220;H&#8221;.
3) Add the 7&#8221; legs and end caps.
4) Attach the 2¼&#8221; pump connecting pipe to bottom of the &#8220;H&#8221;.

*Step 3 &#8211; Drilling the Sprayer Holes*
1) Measure and mark the sprayer holes according to the plans.
2) Use the 11/64&#8221; drill bit for the eight holes.

*Step 4 &#8211; Drilling the Lid*
1) Measure out 23 holes as shown in the plans.
2) Use the 2&#8221; hole saw to cut the holes.
3) Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.
4) Cut a small hole with the Exacto knife just big enough for the cord to fit through.

*Step 5 &#8211; Final Assembly*
1) Place the pump and sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2) Take apart the sprayer unit and paint primer on the ends of the pipes and inside the fittings.
3) Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one
part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4) Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.
5) Cut down a neoprene collar to the size of the cord hole you cut in the lid.
6) Run the cord through the lid and neoprene collar. Don&#8217;t put the lid on yet.

*Step 6 &#8211; Setup and Conclusion*
1) Add enough water to cover the pump but don&#8217;t fill it over half way. We don&#8217;t want the roots to
hang in the water.
2) Add 150ml of Clonex solution to the water (optional) and adjust the PH to 5.8
3) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
4) Put the lid on the container.
5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Don&#8217;t spray the cuttings.
6) Enjoy your new cloner!!!! You should see roots within a week.
7) Don&#8217;t forget to pass the love on&#8230;
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Vegetative unit tutorial vers 1.1*
*
Step 1 &#8211; Cutting the ½&#8221; PVC Pipe*
1)Cut seven 7&#8221; lengths.
2)Cut 1 10&#8221; length.
3)Cut two 1½&#8221; lengths.
4)Cut one 17¼&#8221; length.

*Step 2 &#8211; Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*
1)Start with the top &#8220;H&#8221;. It&#8217;s made from the 3 &#8211; Tees & two 1½&#8221; pipes.
2)Add the elbows to the tips of the &#8220;H&#8221;.
3)Add the 7&#8221; legs and end caps.
4)Add the 10&#8221; drain pipe to the &#8220;H&#8221;. Do not attach the ball valve yet.
5)Attach the 17¼&#8221; pump connecting pipe to bottom of the &#8220;H&#8221;.

*Step 3 &#8211; Drilling the Sprayer Holes*
1)Measure and mark the sprayer holes (according to the plans).
2)Use the 11/64&#8221; drill bit for the ten holes.

*Step 4 &#8211; Drilling the Lids & Containers*
1)Measure out 18 holes as shown in the plans.
2)Use the 2&#8221; hole saw to cut the holes.
3)Mark the exact center inside the plant container. Cut a 2&#8221; drain hole.
4)Cut a 2&#8221; drain hole in the exact center of the reservoir lid.
5)Cut a 2&#8221; access hole in the corner of the reservoir lid so you can see and maintain water level.
6)Cut a 13/16&#8221; hole in the side of the plant container for the drain valve (according to the plans).
7)Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.

*Step 5 &#8211; Final Assembly*
1)Place the sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2)Take apart the sprayer unit.
3)Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Start applying glue to each piece. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4)Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.
5)Put the pump in the reservoir and attach the down pipe.
6)Put the reservoir lid on and place the plant unit on top.
7)Connect the sprayer unit to the down pipe (pump).

*Step 6 &#8211; Mixing the Nutrient Formula*

*Botanicare Nutrients:*
1)126ML Cal-Mag Plus
2)180ML Liquid Karma
3)540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

Mix all the nutrients together in a gallon jug and top off with water. Shake well!

*Step 7 &#8211; Setup and Conclusion*
1)Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2) Add nutrient mixes until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3)Adjust the PH to 5.8
4)Put the lid on the plant unit.
5)Fill the vegetative unit with your favorite strains from the clone unit.
6)Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
7) Enjoy your new vegetative unit!!!! You should see amazing growth rates.
Don&#8217;t forget to pass the love on&#8230;

*Aero/NFT Tutorial vers.1.1*
*
Step 1 &#8211; Cutting the ¾&#8221; PVC Pipe for the Frame*
1) 4 - 41&#8221; lengths (label plant support)
2) 4 - 20&#8221; lengths (label &#8220;H&#8221
3) 6 - 4 1/8&#8221; lengths (label fence post holder)
4) 3 - 14 3/4&#8221; lengths (label 1- &#8220;H&#8221; and 2 -&#8220;end&#8221
5) 4 - 18&#8221; lengths (label plant support leg)
6) 4 - 12&#8221; lengths (label plant support leg)
7) 4 - 2&#8221; lengths (label end)
8- 2 - 12 1/2&#8220; (label front)
9) 2 - 13 1/2&#8221; (label back)

*Step 2 &#8211; Preassemble Your Frame*
1) Start with the ends. Use 4 - Tees and 3 &#8211; 4 1/8&#8221; lengths to make the fence post holder.
2) Add the legs and bottom Tees. Don&#8217;t forget the front and back label!
3) Add the 2&#8221; pieces to the bottom of the Tees
4) Add the Elbows to the 2&#8221; pieces. Make sure the elbows are facing toward each other.
5) Connect the Elbows with the 14 ¾&#8221; pieces. The ends should be complete now.
6) Now make the bottom &#8220;H&#8221; using 2 - Tees, 4 &#8211; 20&#8221; pieces and 1 &#8211; 14 ¾&#8221; piece.
7) Connect the two ends together using the &#8220;H&#8221;.
8- Create your plant supports using the 4 &#8211; 41&#8221; lengths and 4 &#8211; Elbows.
9) Add the 12&#8221; and 18&#8221; plant support legs and place the plant supports into the frame.
10) If everything fits then take the unit apart and glue all the pieces together. Be careful, the glue
dries fast!

*Step 3 &#8211; Assemble the Fence Posts*
1) Measure and mark the 2" net pot holes (according to the plans).
2) Clean up the holes with the Exacto knife.
3) Put a large bead of Silicone inside 2 of the end caps and place them on the back end of the fence
posts.
4) Run a bead of Silicone around the edges of the end cap and let the posts dry
5) Cut the bottom ¼&#8221; off of the 2 end caps. Use a small drill drum sander to sand an opening for the
sprayer pipe assembly. A Dremel tool works well too.
6) Place the fence posts on the frame and use large cable ties to hold it in place.

*Step 4 &#8211; Cutting the Sprayer Assembly Pipe*
1) 2 - 3&#8221; lengths
2) 2 - 2&#8221; lengths
3) 2 - 47&#8221; lengths
4) 1 - 11 1/2&#8221; length

*Step 5 &#8211; Assembling the Sprayer Unit*
1) Drill ten 11/64&#8221; holes in the 47&#8221; length pipes according to the plans
2) Use pliers to insert the EZ-Cloner sprayers into the holes
3) Attach end caps and elbows to the sprayer pipes
4) Put the 2&#8221; pipes into the elbows
5) Combine the two sprayers together with a Tee
6) Add another 2&#8221; piece to the Tee and a downward facing Tee to that
7) Attach the last 2&#8221; piece to the Tee.
8- Attach the ball valve and garden hose adapter to the last piece
9) Try it out in the fence posts and if everything looks good, glue it all together.

*Step 6 &#8211; The Container Lid*
1) Put the container and lid under the fence post and draw a drain hole under the fence posts.
2) Cut out the holes with a utility knife and clean up the edge with the small drum sander.
3) Drill a 2&#8221; hole for the pump pipe.
4) Cut a large access hole with the utility knife. Leave one edge attached to make a flap that can be
closed.

*Step 7 &#8211; Final Assembly*
1) Place the pump into the container and run the 11 ½&#8221; pipe through the lid.
2) Put the sprayer assembly into the fence posts.
3) Put the container under the frame and attach the pump pipe to the sprayer assembly.
4) Apply a few small drops of silicon the drain end caps and place them on the fence posts. Don&#8217;t
use much silicon because you want to be able to remove the caps when needed.
5) Fill the containers and place empty net pots with collars into the fence posts.
6) Check for leaks. If everything is OK then you are done! Congratulations!!!
*
Step 8 &#8211; Mixing the Nutrient Formula*
Botanicare Nutrients:
1) 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
2) 150ml Sweet
3) 180ml Liquid Karma
4) 540ml Pure Bend Pro Bloom
Mix all the nutrients together in a gallon jug and top off with water. Shake well!

*Step 9 &#8211; Setup and Conclusion*
1) Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2) Add nutrient mixes until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3) Adjust the PH to 5.8
4) Fill the flower unit with your favorite strains from the vegetative unit.
5) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
6) Enjoy your new Aeroponic system!!! You should see some amazing buds in no time!
7) Don&#8217;t forget to pass the love on&#8230;


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 11, 2008)

You should call this the _Stinkbudponics System_  as this is not just a formula, it is the complete system.
What cha think stinky?


----------



## evan0387 (Nov 11, 2008)

Stinkbud, amazing!! I'm pretty new to this forum, and I love reading everything you have posted. Thanks for spreading the knowledge! 

The PVC frame that houses the fence posts, are they just there to support the plants and hold the posts up, or do they serve as a way to feed the plants as well?


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 11, 2008)

I Looked up the 396 gph pumps and man! The prices sure do vary 78.00 to 19.90 for the same pump. Ill put the link in for the cheapest that I have found it, if anybody finds a better deal let me know
EcoPlus 396 GPH Submersible Water Pump - Plantlighting Hydroponics


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all the help bro you rock! my cloner is amasing!!!


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the best post I've read.. +rep to ya StinkBud.

I'm gatherin shit now for this, and then Earl's WidowCindy is gonna be the culprit.. 
Been waitin to sprout these.


----------



## chicoles (Nov 11, 2008)

Impressive beyond belief.

How long did it take to perfect this system? Trial and error or are you mentored? Its like four years of college wrapped up in that one recap post.

thank you!


----------



## towelieban (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you Stink. I had been put in charge of figuring out hydro, with this plethora of great aero info I am ready to rock. The damn thread took me 5 hours to read! Many thanks for getting all of the info into pdf format. Respect.


----------



## DoobyDoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crap StinkBud. Freakin' impressive! I've been reading this thread for a while, and I do believe this system is the answer to how I get a hydro-style grow going without spending massive amounts of dollars on commercial equipment.

THANK YOU for posting all these plans! Now I've gotta figure out how to modify them so it all fits in my space


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

chicoles said:


> Impressive beyond belief.
> 
> How long did it take to perfect this system? Trial and error or are you mentored? Its like four years of college wrapped up in that one recap post.
> 
> thank you!


I grew for 14 years using soil. My mentor helped me a lot with hydro. He's the one that told me about the organic nutrients. I bought a system online (payed too much). I learned the ins and outs of aero with that system.

Then I started thinking of ways to improve it. Mostly trial and error at that point.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> organic nutrients.



Organic Hydro Nutrients? 
They dont clog up your sprayers? 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

amazing! What is average harvest per watt?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Organic Hydro Nutrients?
> They dont clog up your sprayers?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Not yet. A pump filter bag wouldn't be a bad idea though.

Also, I replace my sprayers with clean ones each harvest.

If you notice I have a hose adapter that allows me to connect the garden hose (male end) to my system. That way I after I drain the res I just hook up the drain end (female end) to the faucet and fill the res though the sprayers.

The extra pressure and clean water help to clean the sprayers. It also helps to flush any salt buildup. I fill my entire res that way. 

Which reminds me, I still need to get a female garden hose adapter for my latest system...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> amazing! What is average harvest per watt?


0.672 grams per watt


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Not yet. A pump filter bag wouldn't be a bad idea though.
> 
> Also, I replace my sprayers with clean ones each harvest.
> 
> ...


A true master to his system... Good tip... You know i want to build me one of these...lol... Its just i cant compare taste of soil weed with water weed...ya dig? Anything you use specifically for flavor?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 11, 2008)

genfranco said:


> A true master to his system... Good tip... You know i want to build me one of these...lol... Its just i cant compare taste of soil weed with water weed...ya dig? Anything you use specifically for flavor?


That's why I refused to switch to Hydro for 14 years. The taste of soil just can't be beat. At least so I thought...

Then my mentor turned me on to hydro using organic nutrients. All the nutrients come from decomposed matter, just like soil. It's made from different types of compost tea.

They pick the finest ingredients from all over the world. Kelp from the NE coast. Humic Acid from ancient deposits in the earth. The finest guano that can be found anywhere in the world. Stuff we never dreamed of before.

This is what gives you the flavor. Not the medium the plants are growing in. All the medium does is hold the roots in place. In soil, the medium is little tiny rocks, sand, bark, moss and other stuff that contain no nutrients.

So taste is not decided by the medium but what you put in the medium.

Another factor to consider is flushing. I can leach and flush my plants with pure water. There is no way I could ever flush plants in soil as good as I can with hydro.

Flushing for two weeks makes my buds burn and taste like sweet candy.

I've been smoking for over 35 years and I can honestly say my bud is the best I've ever tasted. All my friends say the same thing.

If my hydro bud didn't taste *better* than my soil bud then there is no fucking way in a million years I would have stayed with hydro.**

Remember, I offer a 100% money back guarantee. If after 30 days you are not completely satisfied with my plans and instructions I will return your money back to you, including shipping.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks stink!
i am interested if you think this design would work in a 8ft x7ft stadium? i love what aero offers-and am organic guy so this looks ideal! Cheers Hbr


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> That's why I refused to switch to Hydro for 14 years. The taste of soil just can't be beat. At least so I thought...
> 
> Then my mentor turned me on to hydro using organic nutrients. All the nutrients come from decomposed matter, just like soil. It's made from different types of compost tea.
> 
> ...



Shit bro.. then mentor on... Im sure you already posted this but you know us lazy stoners.... What is this hydro nutrients you use? Where can i buy 

Thanks...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Shit bro.. then mentor on... Im sure you already posted this but you know us lazy stoners.... What is this hydro nutrients you use? Where can i buy
> 
> Thanks...


https://www.rollitup.org/1600736-post742.html

Most hydro stores carry the Botanicare line.

Shit bro, use them with your soil! You will love them.

The taste is un-fucking real dude!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Thanks stink!
> i am interested if you think this design would work in a 8ft x7ft stadium? i love what aero offers-and am organic guy so this looks ideal! Cheers Hbr


The only problems I can see are heat issues. You have to run bigger pump to get the water to the top rows. Big pumps put off lots of heat. So you may need a water chiller and a pump for the chiller. Not a problem if you have the cash.

Keep the room cool enough and it may not matter though...


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The only problems I can see are heat issues. You have to run bigger pump to get the water to the top rows. Big pumps put off lots of heat. So you may need a water chiller and a pump for the chiller. Not a problem if you have the cash.
> 
> Keep the room cool enough and it may not matter though...


Got you,
Do you leave pump on 24/7? My room temp is 8o-as is
Does root temp 
Need to be 65-78-?
Im very interested,im gona go back read and see how far apart you recomend drilling holes/sites.Thanks and praise stink-


----------



## BuRnnONEdown (Nov 12, 2008)

BRILLIANT PLANS...simply brilliant


----------



## onthego (Nov 12, 2008)

Just one question... how do u get away with your electric bill?


----------



## ct121601 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please allow me to echo the praise of so many on this thread before me!
StinkBud, the time you have put into the simplification and distribution of the Stinkity Stink Stank and Stunk Super Bud System deserves a Stoney award! I haven't grown a thing for 5 years, but now I'm putting the old band back together. A few initial questions for ya:

1. The guy at the local hydro shop said if I'm gonna use Botanicare or other organic nutes, then I should use RO water, as the chlorine in tap will kill most of the beneficials. Is he just trying to make a sale?

2. My first two strains I'm gonna pop are TGA's Pandoras Box, and Dr. Atomic's NL. I also have some Greenhouse Super Silver Haze on the way. Ever mess with any of these genes?

3. Even though you addressed it twice, I'm not sure I understand exactaly how your battery back-up works. Is it like some deep cycle battery jerry-rigged? Is there any model numbers or pics you could post?

Thanks again so much for the time you put in here. I will be sure to pay it forward!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 12, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Got you,
> Do you leave pump on 24/7? My room temp is 8o-as is
> Does root temp
> Need to be 65-78-?
> Im very interested,im gona go back read and see how far apart you recomend drilling holes/sites.Thanks and praise stink-


welcome HBR, I asked him the same thing b4 I started my grow, ended up being I'd have to harvest a couple times to buy a few more pieces of equipment, so I ended up with the growbags untill then!!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/1600736-post742.html
> 
> Most hydro stores carry the Botanicare line.
> 
> ...



I will have to make sure and purchase your mix there when i decide to do this.... I have the advanced nutrients line of non organic stuff... sensi a&b veg and bloom formulas... big bud.. overdrive.. and then from foxfarm company i also have chaching, Open sesami and beastie bloom

I guess if i want organic ill have to drop another 100$ in nutrients...lol... 

Have you used any of those products in soil before?... I have used the advanced nutrients at about 30-50% strenght...low ppm of about 300-550 and didnt see any problems... 

Big buds i can grow with just MG soil.. lol... I want some better tasting weed if i can..... 


Also... I understand your comments on flushing differences in the medium... But flushing the nutrients out of soil can be done without a problem... Do you think that if I were to wash all the soil off the roots with a hose and let it sit for a couple of days while dying and drying.. I wonder... you know of anyone to dry with the roots on? any ideas of good and bad .... I guess you could try it with your aero setup pretty easy and let me know before i harvest... you think you could spare one of your plants for an experiment?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Got you,
> Do you leave pump on 24/7? My room temp is 8o-as is
> Does root temp
> Need to be 65-78-?
> Im very interested,im gona go back read and see how far apart you recomend drilling holes/sites.Thanks and praise stink-


You need to keep your res temp below 72 or get ready to face the funk.

Cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. 

It's all in the instructions.

You would be better off coping my system exactly!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

onthego said:


> Just one question... how do u get away with your electric bill?


I have a medical marijuana card and I'm licensed to grow for myself and other patients. The power company loves me!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 12, 2008)

Got my timer in today and my Nutramist ultrasonic fogger for the veg unit. Trying an experiment with that. Also got an email from Nirvana telling me my seeds have been shipped. I should be sprouting beans in a week! I need to get a CO2 regulator too. I don't guess I could get one from the welding shop for that, huh?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

ct121601 said:


> 1. The guy at the local hydro shop said if I'm gonna use Botanicare or other organic nutes, then I should use RO water, as the chlorine in tap will kill most of the beneficials. Is he just trying to make a sale?


I'm not sure because my water is unchlorinated. You can also let the water set out overnight before you use it. The chlorine in the water will dissipate into a gas. 

If your water is over 200 PPM then you need an RO machine.

RO water is better for flushing too.



> 2. My first two strains I'm gonna pop are TGA's Pandoras Box, and Dr. Atomic's NL. I also have some Greenhouse Super Silver Haze on the way. Ever mess with any of these genes?


Super Silver Haze is some of the best pot on earth! But it's a pure Sativa strain which means you're looking at close to 12 weeks flowering!!! It would totally fuck up my 9 week harvest schedule.

The first time I smoked Silver Haze I got paranoid as fuck! It was almost too intense. Super high ceiling, the more you smoke, the higher you get. It's a creeper too. You will take a few hits and not feel much. So then you take a few more hits. And then it hits you....

I'm going to order some Haze seeds and run them in my little 6 hole unit that's in my bathroom. It's going to be my Sativa system. I'm testing it now and it's every bit as good as my big systems.



> 3. Even though you addressed it twice, I'm not sure I understand exactaly how your battery back-up works. Is it like some deep cycle battery jerry-rigged? Is there any model numbers or pics you could post?


They are made for computers systems. Just plug your pumps into the battery backup and if you loose power the backup will power your pumps. The bigger backup you buy, the longer it will keep the pumps running.

You can get them at Wally's, Stapehells, Orifice Max and about a million other places that sell computers.

Do a search for "battery backup" Googhell and you should get a few million links.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Have you used any of those products in soil before?... I have used the advanced nutrients at about 30-50% strenght...low ppm of about 300-550 and didnt see any problems...


I have a couple of plants in soil right now. I had some extra clones so I stuck them in soil. I run a layer of Hydroton on the bottom. Then I put a screen over that. Then I use a mix of Fox Farm and pearlite over that. Then I run PVC pipes in each corner from the top to the bottom. This let's air down to the roots. It works un-fuking-real! 

But after you get used to aero soil seems like it is growing in slow motion. It's nothing to see 3x the growth rate with aero over soil. Check out the photos I the test I'm doing, Soil vs. Aero.



> Big buds i can grow with just MG soil.. lol... I want some better tasting weed if i can.....


If you want better tasting weed then use my mix. You will love it!!!! You get what you pay for...



> Also... I understand your comments on flushing differences in the medium... But flushing the nutrients out of soil can be done without a problem... Do you think that if I were to wash all the soil off the roots with a hose and let it sit for a couple of days while dying and drying.. I wonder... you know of anyone to dry with the roots on? any ideas of good and bad .... I guess you could try it with your aero setup pretty easy and let me know before i harvest... you think you could spare one of your plants for an experiment?


All the plant roots are growing together. 

I can flush my plants way better with Hydro than I ever could with soil. Not to mention you basically have to overwater the fuck out of your soil plants to flush them. Not a issue with hydro.

Anyway this is not a soil vs. Aero thread so I'll get back on track...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Got my timer in today and my Nutramist ultrasonic fogger for the veg unit. Trying an experiment with that. Also got an email from Nirvana telling me my seeds have been shipped. I should be sprouting beans in a week! I need to get a CO2 regulator too. I don't guess I could get one from the welding shop for that, huh?


Make sure you run at least a 100 micron filter to keep the sprayers clean. You may even need something smaller.

Can I be honest with you...My mentor tried the ultrasonic foggers without luck. The organic nutrients we use have to many solids in them. You may have to use some other type of nutrients if you go with a fogger type system.

You need to understand one thing. You *don't* want big veg plants. The light will never penetrate to the lower leaves. Plant spacing also becomes an issue.

If you trust me and follow my directions exactly your biggest problem will be, what the fuck are you going to do with a pound of bud every three weeks!


----------



## dspec (Nov 12, 2008)

^ i was thinking about the root mess clogging up the sprayers...and started to design top feed but with your basic system... has that ever been an issue?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

dspec said:


> ^ i was thinking about the root mess clogging up the sprayers...and started to design top feed but with your basic system... has that ever been an issue?


The sprayers on on 1/2" pipe. The root mat is only about 1/4"-3/8" thick at harvest.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a great system. My veg plants are over a ft tall now. 






My cuttings are standing at attention but havent sprouted roots yet (its been a week now in the cloner) not worried they look great. Except the yellowing on a few which is to be expected.







My flower room is finished, i just need some of the more expensive items (exhaust fan and ballast) and then its flower time.













also... if anyone wants to shed some light on this for me..

In my limited experience i have come across cheap ballasts and wondered if i found a great barbain or just a lemon?
I found a magnetic ballast for 50 bucks,, this is a very cheap price.. should i buy it? or go with the better digital one that cost $250? 

thanks guys.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 12, 2008)

What a dumb schmuck I am! I'm not putting it in the veg unit; I'll be using that in my cloner - with no nutes. I've got a new 396 pump all ready to go for the veg unit. I didn't get a chance to get by the hardware store to get the other goodies yet. BTW, the Nutramist foggers have teflon heads and are designed to be used with nutes (so says their website). I'm easily suckered by gadgets and I've always been intriqued by true aeroponics. NEWS FLASH: As I was typing this, the mailman came in! I now have my white widow and hindu kush seeds! I'm posting a pic of some of the new stuff I've bought but not the Sweet, nutes, Liquid Kharma, etc. BTW, the seeds came packed exactly the way they did last time (I'm not saying exactly how but, trust me, it's stealthy!) There are actually 11 of the WW; I suppose they gave me two tiny seeds instead of one bigger one. Oh well, Nirvana is a great seed company. Now I've GOT to get off my ass and finish the plumbing!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Anyway this is not a soil vs. Aero thread so I'll get back on track...



Yeah Sorry about taking it in this direction for a min..... I just wanted info bud...thx allot...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> This is a great system. My veg plants are over a ft tall now.


Those are growing fast as fuck bro! Looks like flower time!


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 12, 2008)

stink
any coments on lighting? any thoughts on LED? I have 2000w system 1000w hps with 1000w mh in growzilla reflector. again thanks for your help anything i can do for you let me know!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 12, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink
> any coments on lighting? any thoughts on LED? I have 2000w system 1000w hps with 1000w mh in growzilla reflector. again thanks for your help anything i can do for you let me know!


You're set bro. 2000W is perfect for my system. 

LEDs are the future of lighting. As they get better and cheaper they will start taking over fluorescents for veg and cloning. It really comes down to price right now. Right now it you tried to get enough LEDs to equal 2000W HID it would cost you a fortune!


----------



## atlasastro (Nov 13, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> thats what i bought , from ebay not www.boyu.com, but delivered to my door for $25 aussie, im happy


Hey dude,
did you get the timer with Australian plugs, the pic on Ebay has the UK configuration.


----------



## stonned bastard (Nov 13, 2008)

hey stinkbud,

ive tried to read whole thread but still i didnt get the logic to get a pond every three weeks, would please sum for me and maybe other guys who didnt understand the issue? thnks in advance


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 13, 2008)

stonned bastard said:


> hey stinkbud,
> 
> ive tried to read whole thread but still i didnt get the logic to get a pond every three weeks, would please sum for me and maybe other guys who didnt understand the issue? thnks in advance


 its called a sog (sea of green) perpetual harvesting by taking clones you jump start seeding, you have only female plants, and you can expect a certain amount of yield from a certain number of plants, here Stinkbud gets close to a pound from 14 plants, that close to 1.5oz per plant x 14 every 3 weeks, start your research with sog.


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I am starting construction of the room this weekend. is the 7'x8' area jut for flowering room or is that the space that all three components cover? i know the rooms have to be divided just wanted to make sure when I boxed in the area it will be big enough. Thanks in advance


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 13, 2008)

stonned bastard said:


> hey stinkbud,
> 
> ive tried to read whole thread but still i didnt get the logic to get a pond every three weeks, would please sum for me and maybe other guys who didnt understand the issue? thnks in advance


My system uses the sea of green method (SOG) of perpetual harvest. While plants are in flower, I have both clones and veg plants growing in another room.

As soon as I harvest I just move the new plants in to replace the harvested plants. The clones move to veg and I take new cuttings from the plants in veg. 

Think of it as an assembly line but instead of cars we produce buds!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 13, 2008)

jester1040 said:


> Ok I am starting construction of the room this weekend. is the 7'x8' area jut for flowering room or is that the space that all three components cover? i know the rooms have to be divided just wanted to make sure when I boxed in the area it will be big enough. Thanks in advance


The flower room has to be separate from the veg and clones. 

If you can make the room a little bigger than 7x8 you would actually have some room to move around in. I would love to have an extra 3 feet on the sides to walk around the plants.


----------



## Acapulco (Nov 13, 2008)

subscribed. I've been reading this nd its amazing info


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 13, 2008)

I keep going back and forth here!!!! 4 600watt or 2 1000watt

I cant make up my mind!!!!! either way they will be added one at a time. can somebody help me decide?


----------



## dspec (Nov 13, 2008)

^ if heat isnt an issue, i vote for 2 1ks...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 13, 2008)

heat is only an issue during summer. It gets hot where im at.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 13, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I keep going back and forth here!!!! 4 600watt or 2 1000watt
> 
> I cant make up my mind!!!!! either way they will be added one at a time. can somebody help me decide?


 
4 600w and it's not even close...I'll tell you why

1. 600w HPS is the MOST efficient HID light in terms of lumens per watt. 
2. Multiple sources of light are SO much better for the plants. Your canopy should be more even and you won't have to worry more about certain plants getting a ton of light while others on the edge are left out. This would be an issue with 2 1000w. 
3. If one goes down for some reason you have THREE others going instead of just ONE.

Do I need to go on? 

DP
​


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks dragon... thats the way i was going. Also heat issues can be controlled easier with 600s and better coverage.


----------



## vertise (Nov 13, 2008)

where do you get your clones from. do you clip your veg plants


----------



## jasynergy (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a few questions, sorry if I missed any of the answers.
1. Why do you use 2 Rubbermaid containers for veg not just one like clone? Is it because roots are longer to keep out of water supply?
2. I think I understand right in terms of your perpetual harvest and not keeping mothers. What I think in order for multi-strains is you need to have in each of the three flower sections some of each type (14 veg of different strains 3 weeks next get cut for clones and then moved into one of the 3 sets of grow tubes), however in all your pics it looks like each 3 weeks your introducing a differnt strain they dont look mixed. Am I wrong?
3. I see the plants are 7" apart down grow tube and tubes like 12" apart. If you had to have walls up against the plants & no room to walk how far out from tube do your plants tend to grow?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

jasynergy said:


> I have a few questions, sorry if I missed any of the answers.
> 1. Why do you use 2 Rubbermaid containers for veg not just one like clone? Is it because roots are longer to keep out of water supply?


Exactly!



> 2. I think I understand right in terms of your perpetual harvest and not keeping mothers. What I think in order for multi-strains is you need to have in each of the three flower sections some of each type (14 veg of different strains 3 weeks next get cut for clones and then moved into one of the 3 sets of grow tubes), however in all your pics it looks like each 3 weeks your introducing a differnt strain they dont look mixed. Am I wrong?


I'm running 10 different strains, they are all mixed together.



> 3. I see the plants are 7" apart down grow tube and tubes like 12" apart. If you had to have walls up against the plants & no room to walk how far out from tube do your plants tend to grow?


I have about a foot between the plants and the walls. I wish I had more!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 14, 2008)

just wanted to stop by and tell you stink,that on my 2nd batch of clones none wilted at all!! i think i had the problems in part , because I dipped my clones in clonex gel before I put them in the cloner, maybe by the time the gel had washed off they were getting thirsty? but no gel this time, no wilting at all!! great system bro!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats the average number of days until the new cuttings develope roots? mine have been in for 8 days and i still dont see any roots? Im not trying to ask every little question that comes up, not trying to be a worry wart either, just thought i should know.

also i was searching around and couldnt find what you try and keep your clone PH at?

last one.. do you change the flower reservoir nutes every 3 weeks? or just keep checking them and keep the ppm in check..i cant remember what it was?


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up one of the natural wave aquarium Timers someone on here suggested as a cost effective timmer.
It has 6 outlets, 3 of them are standard with no timer, 2 are on the same time, you can set it for any time from 20 seconds to 3 minutes, but they are set for 20 sec on and 20 off or what ever you set, 3 minutes on and three minutes off. 
The third timmed plug is double that so if you have the first two plugs set for 20 second on and off, the third outlet would be 40 sec on and off.
I only paid $44.65 including shipping so it was a deal if it works. I guess it is better then 24 on 7 days a week.

What do you think Stinky, will it be ok or should I send it back?

Thanks Dude, you ROCK! kiss-ass+ rep for you, now that I think I figured out how to do it. I gave you a 5 anyway!


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dirt, He keeps everything at 5.8, only having one number for ph in all three systems is good!


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 14, 2008)

I do have one question for you. Have you tried putting your clones, once rooted directly into 12/12 to force flowering immediately after rooting? I used to do that with soil grows...well, not exactly, I used to keep them under 12/12 lighting from the time I planted them until a week before harvest, then darkness for a few days. I never did do a flush with indoor soil grows but that was long before the INTERNET and all of the information that is available now. It is almost too much info available now. 
Thanks, 
Flabs


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Whats the average number of days until the new cuttings develope roots? mine have been in for 8 days and i still dont see any roots? Im not trying to ask every little question that comes up, not trying to be a worry wart either, just thought i should know.
> 
> also i was searching around and couldnt find what you try and keep your clone PH at?
> 
> ...


I _believe he said that the clones didn't mater what the PH was because you can not get nutrient lock out when not using any nutrients. I believe that is what he said anyway._


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2008)

been reading your thread past few days, all i can say is WoW
thank you for doing all this and keeping your journal up to date, for all to learn

in your journal (Post 126) you mentioned something about firing up your new design 

can you please explain the differences with your new design
the only difference i was able to notice was the end cap design

please help!!!
not sure how long i can hold off before I'm home-depot bound 

once again 
Thanks for all your hard amazing work, more important for sharing with us
cheers...


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Whats the average number of days until the new cuttings develope roots? mine have been in for 8 days and i still dont see any roots? Im not trying to ask every little question that comes up, not trying to be a worry wart either, just thought i should know.


Hey Dirt -
from what I've seen so far the clones can take anywhere from 1-3 weeks to root. I'd say average is about 10d. I've got some clones that haven't rooted yet and I've got clones that have massive amounts of roots and tons of new growth and they were all taken at the same time.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> also i was searching around and couldnt find what you try and keep your clone PH at?


I like to keep mine at about 5.5. My cloner had an issue just once and once I fixed that my pH has been rock solid at 5.5-5.6 for over 2w now.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> last one.. do you change the flower reservoir nutes every 3 weeks? or just keep checking them and keep the ppm in check..i cant remember what it was?


It's both! Check a couple times and change the res out every 3w. I believe common practice is 2w but getting away with 3w should be ok. Of course if something is out of whack and all messed up I would change it immed which I've had to do with my veg unit. 

We'll get there Dirt thanks to Stink's guidance and sharing of info. I'll post some pics of my vegging plants. I had to top 3 of them already because they are over 12" tall and I don't have preflowers yet because they were all started from seed. I do have a bunch of clones too but they are in the clone unit and I'm waiting until my plants in the veg unit show preflowers before i throw them into flowering (actually I don't have a choice - you HAVE to wait for preflowers if starting from seed. Only reason you can throw clones into bloom is because they SHOULD have been taken from a mature mother who has shown preflowers and every clone taken is the same age as the mother - a genetic copy)

DP


----------



## tintala (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been followin your thread, I too am a registered medical patient, I also built your little cloner that you have here. I like it , its cool. i wanted to ask your opinion on the supplement SWEET. I read you like using it, do you get a noticable difference form using it? i also was told by the grow shop here that you should use hygrozyme when using sweet , does this ring a bell? I thought it was for taste, but i guess you should use hygrozyme with it?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

tintala said:


> I have been followin your thread, I too am a registered medical patient, I also built your little cloner that you have here. I like it , its cool. i wanted to ask your opinion on the supplement SWEET. I read you like using it, do you get a noticable difference form using it? i also was told by the grow shop here that you should use hygrozyme when using sweet , does this ring a bell? I thought it was for taste, but i guess you should use hygrozyme with it?


I don't want to speak for Stink but as I recall he doesn't use hygrozyme on a regular basis. He used it once as I recall. I have it in my veg unit now because I was having an issue with what appeared to be a brown algae. Stink recommended I use it because of the problem I was having but if I didn't have the problem I would not be using it. The stuff is expensive!


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Nov 14, 2008)

Do I have to have a different setup for cloning and the rest? I mean if I have a aero clone and a aero grow setup dont I just need to change the lighting when I want to switch stages?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Whats the average number of days until the new cuttings develope roots? mine have been in for 8 days and i still dont see any roots? Im not trying to ask every little question that comes up, not trying to be a worry wart either, just thought i should know.
> 
> also i was searching around and couldnt find what you try and keep your clone PH at?
> 
> last one.. do you change the flower reservoir nutes every 3 weeks? or just keep checking them and keep the ppm in check..i cant remember what it was?


My AK47 and Snowbud root in 4-7 days but my NYC Diesel has been in the cloner for over three weeks and still no roots. I don't sweat it though. Eventually everything pops roots.

I change all my reservoirs each harvest. It's just easier that way.

Feel free to change it every couple of weeks though. It won't hurt a thing.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> I picked up one of the natural wave aquarium Timers someone on here suggested as a cost effective timmer.
> It has 6 outlets, 3 of them are standard with no timer, 2 are on the same time, you can set it for any time from 20 seconds to 3 minutes, but they are set for 20 sec on and 20 off or what ever you set, 3 minutes on and three minutes off.
> The third timmed plug is double that so if you have the first two plugs set for 20 second on and off, the third outlet would be 40 sec on and off.
> I only paid $44.65 including shipping so it was a deal if it works. I guess it is better then 24 on 7 days a week.
> ...


That won't work, bummer. I was really hoping you found a timer that would work. No big deal.

You need a timer that will go 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> I do have one question for you. Have you tried putting your clones, once rooted directly into 12/12 to force flowering immediately after rooting? I used to do that with soil grows...well, not exactly, I used to keep them under 12/12 lighting from the time I planted them until a week before harvest, then darkness for a few days. I never did do a flush with indoor soil grows but that was long before the INTERNET and all of the information that is available now. It is almost too much info available now.
> Thanks,
> Flabs


That's what I did when I got my first Aero system. The plants didn't produce as much as they do now with 3 weeks veg time.

Also I need the plants in veg to take my cuttings from because I don't run any mother plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

SOG said:


> been reading your thread past few days, all i can say is WoW
> thank you for doing all this and keeping your journal up to date, for all to learn
> 
> in your journal (Post 126) you mentioned something about firing up your new design
> ...


I started with an aero system I bought online. I have retired that system and now I'm just using my designs only.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

tintala said:


> I have been followin your thread, I too am a registered medical patient, I also built your little cloner that you have here. I like it , its cool. i wanted to ask your opinion on the supplement SWEET. I read you like using it, do you get a noticable difference form using it? i also was told by the grow shop here that you should use hygrozyme when using sweet , does this ring a bell? I thought it was for taste, but i guess you should use hygrozyme with it?


Hygrozyme has nothing to do with Sweet!

Sweet will enhance the taste and smell of your buds.

Hygrozyme is used if you have some funky shit growing in your reservoir.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 14, 2008)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> Do I have to have a different setup for cloning and the rest? I mean if I have a aero clone and a aero grow setup dont I just need to change the lighting when I want to switch stages?


You could easily just use the Aero/NFT system for your whole grow. I like harvesting every three weeks though. I also like taking clones from my plants in veg. That way I can run 10 different strains and I don't have to maintain 10 mother plants.


----------



## jasynergy (Nov 14, 2008)

I am trying to pick seed to grow that flower around 9 weeks. The plants I am growing have blue squares. The purple dots are the plants I was thinking about. I would love a lot of the clone only strains like purple kush but I am limited to what can be bought from like Doc Chronic





Any recommended strains I could find seeds for?


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I started with an aero system I bought online. I have retired that system and now I'm just using my designs only.


Thanks Stinkbud
couldn't help it, ended up spending a few hours at home depot, as soon as i was able to compile the list of parts needed to complete the project off your plans
i was able to get 85% of the items at home depot accept for the 2&#8221; Net Pots, 2&#8221; Neoprene Collars, EZ-Clone Sprayers
and the 18 Gal. Rubbermaid Roughneck Containers with the black top, also where did you pick up the blue ones?
(i was able to find them on Rubbermaid.com, a search online at most major retail stores yield nothing )
if you don't mind sending me in the right direction for these item(greatly appreciated)


couldn't find size info for the Fence Posts used with your design
checked booth "Aero_NFT Assembly Instructions vers 1_1.pdf" & "aero_nft_ver1_1.pdf"
i was checking home depot for the Fence Posts they carry, they are 3.5" wide 10' long, they have different sort of round end to them


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks dragon for the help,

and thank you Stinkbud. I can see how everwhelming all the questions about the system can be and i will start to help out when i can.

Hey SOG let me help you. If you have a hydro store near, they will most definaetly have the 2'' netpots, collers and sprayers. If not then your best bet is to order them online.

The fence posts stinkbud reccomends are 4inch wide by 4ft long.
I found mine at a fence instalation company. They didnt have them at my home depot so i did a search and found a fence company. I told them what i needed and they even cut them down to 4 ft for me, they even cut the caps like i wanted, no extra charge.

hope that helps.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 15, 2008)

jasynergy said:


> I am trying to pick seed to grow that flower around 9 weeks. The plants I am growing have blue squares. The purple dots are the plants I was thinking about. I would love a lot of the clone only strains like purple kush but I am limited to what can be bought from like Doc Chronic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It always takes a least a week if not longer than what the breeders say. Nine weeks is way too short for anything with Haze in it. 

If they say 8 weeks than actually means it takes more like 9 weeks for a nice finish. Silver Haze takes 10-12 weeks for a nice finish.

These are all great choices but I would pick the ones that say they finish in 8 weeks.

If I could only grow one strain it would be Blueberry hands down! It's beyond great!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 15, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks dragon for the help,
> 
> and thank you Stinkbud. I can see how everwhelming all the questions about the system can be and i will start to help out when i can.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the help from you and Dragon. You guys are a little bit ahead of the rest of the class. If you know the answer please feel free to help. Especially on these questions that you know have been asked 10 times already!

This isn't my thread, this is *OUR* thread. It's here for everyone to learn from. Including me!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 15, 2008)

spoken like a true master stink!!


----------



## tintala (Nov 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Hygrozyme has nothing to do with Sweet!
> 
> Sweet will enhance the taste and smell of your buds.
> 
> Hygrozyme is used if you have some funky shit growing in your reservoir.


Well then i guess the guys at the shop don't know what they are talking about. When i asked about sweet, they told me to use hygrozyme with it! From what i understood use sweet in conjunction with hygrozyme.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the typical hydro shop spew to me.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 15, 2008)

First let me just say thanks to stinky and dirth and everyone else in this 83 page thread (which took me 2 days to finish reading). You guys have helped so many people so much more than you realize. 

As my small contribution, I put stink's instructions together in printable PDF format complete with the higher resolution pictures, and the diagrams originally posted. 

Harvest a Pound Every 3 weeks


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out a way to run the same system, but just scaled way down. I was thinking about using something like your small 6-hole setup but have veg on one side and flower on the other. Instead of one reservoir, I'd use two smaller ones (one with veg nutes and the other with flower nutes). 

Would it be a problem for the veg plants to have 12/12 light? I know they wouldn't grow as big, but for me that would be fine.

Would the plants veg enough under 12/12 to pull clones from? What if I had the light on 24/0 for the clone stage?


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


i bow to the master. thats what this whole damn game should be about. not even through the first few pages i have goose bumps.


----------



## SOG (Nov 15, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to run the same system, but just scaled way down.


not sure which way ill be heading yet, check these out

first image, I'm planing on clipping twice to get four main stems growing in one plant 
note!!! ill be placing the fence tube in the center while maintaining the outer support
this will allow support for four stem plant which will prob need longer period to grow due to the clipping
going for 12 week cycle period broken down to 6 trays with 3-4 sites each

second image is pretty much a scaled down version of Stink's 14 site design
this route will allow me to use Stink's 3 week cycle with less sites


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 15, 2008)

fence post. holy shit man. you know how long i looked for something perfect to use in my system. fence post. i want to kick my self. 

i use a 6" PVC $30 for 10' how much do the post go for?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 15, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to run the same system, but just scaled way down. I was thinking about using something like your small 6-hole setup but have veg on one side and flower on the other. Instead of one reservoir, I'd use two smaller ones (one with veg nutes and the other with flower nutes).
> 
> Would it be a problem for the veg plants to have 12/12 light? I know they wouldn't grow as big, but for me that would be fine.
> 
> Would the plants veg enough under 12/12 to pull clones from? What if I had the light on 24/0 for the clone stage?


 
You can 100% NOT veg under 12/12 light. Cannabis knows when to flower based on the photoperiod - i.e. how much light it receives in a day. Veg occurs during longer days - like in the summer - and flower and bloom when the days get shorter - like in winter. If you want to veg your plants you should give them between 16-24 hours of light a day. If you want your plants to bloom you should give them 12 hours of darkness a day. If you continue to give the plants 16-24 hours of light a day they will veg indefinately or until the plant dies. Remember the plant is an annual meaning it's vegetative and flowering period occur within the same year so it's not really natural to keep the plant vegging for a long period of time. The plant wants to veg and bloom in the same year. We are just recreating what occurs in nature in a controlled environment. It's also the ONLY annual in the PLANT KINGDOM that has both a male and female sex. It really is a beautiful wonderful piece of nature. If you try to veg under 12/12 light all that will happen is that you will be forcing the plant to bloom and if its not ready to bloom this will cause all sorts of stress to the plant. Also it's not recommended to take clones from a flowering plant. YES it can be done but it's much better to take during veg. The reason is that the plant chemistry is different from veg and bloom. When you try to go from bloom back to veg it causes stress and the clones will take longer to root, etc. etc.

In Master Stinkbud's system the clones are taken from the veg plants. There are TONS of shoots to take clones from...trust me there will be NO shortage of clones. When taking clones you want to be sure they come from a mature plant - that is to say you want to be able to see the preflowers - and you want to be sure they are female if you want bud. This way your clones are fully mature and capable of blooming at any point you choose to force flowering. This way you should be able to always have females as well - unless of course you want males and that's a different story.

Sorry this ended up being so long...but I'd want to know if I was new as well. 

DP


----------



## SOG (Nov 15, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> fence post. holy shit man. you know how long i looked for something perfect to use in my system. fence post. i want to kick my self.
> 
> i use a 6" PVC $30 for 10' how much do the post go for?


i believe its a 4x4x100" Vinyl Post Jacket 
$20 at Lowe's


----------



## SOG (Nov 15, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks dragon for the help,
> 
> and thank you Stinkbud. I can see how everwhelming all the questions about the system can be and i will start to help out when i can.
> 
> ...


Thank you DIRTHAWKER
i was able to find all needed components at a local hydro shop to complete the project
last item I'm missing is the fence posts, which i believe i have located at Lowe's
please see my previous post


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 15, 2008)

damn i am only 7 pages in. this i amazing wish i had found this earlier. SOG and the rest of you guy stop by my grow a check out my system, and give me some tips. its kinda like this one. only a little ghetto. i have to finish this thread tonight.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 15, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> ...you can 100% NOT veg under 12/12 light...


OK. Can I veg under 24 hour light? Or clone under 18/6? I looked at the plans again, and it does call for clones to be under 24 hour light, so can I stick the vegging plants there? I'm trying to minimize space by setting up two areas instead of three.

What do you think of cloning and vegging in 5 gallon buckets? Clone in one bucket and veg in two buckets, it would be just like the plans but in smaller containers. The difference would be putting them under the same light.


----------



## jasynergy (Nov 15, 2008)

StinkBud -

Thanks for the input on the strain selection. I couldn't agree with you more on the blueberry. I was able to get NLxBlueberry clones from Oaksetrdam when I was living N of Frisco. The Blue Mistic by Royal Queen my girlfriend got me for my birthday after hearing me talk about how much I missed having blueberry. It is a blue strain, super sensitive to grow, but not nearly the same. I was thinking of Crimera Blue by Barneys (Ukrainian Hash Plant crossed with Blueberry).

SOG -

I was thinking same as you a smaller setup and just to give a suggestion I was planing on flipping res so it took less space (if that is a concern of yours) also I ordered the 10 gal & 14 gal Rubbermaid are like 8" & 12" tall verses the 18gal are like 16" tall. The res has a drain valve in setup so you just need access to fill/add nuts or to be able to pull out res between cycles.


----------



## dewby (Nov 15, 2008)

can I just like, nut on this thread...
...in a good way


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 15, 2008)

dewby said:


> can I just like, nut on this thread...
> ...in a good way


 Nut away dewby.......


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 15, 2008)

here is what my last system set up looked like. someone ask about 5 gallon bucket. i had a 396 pump with spray assembly, air pump with stones. it worked pretty well untill summer hit. then the water temps where way to hot. sucked to change water,feed and take readings. i think i could have continued if i had a AC unit just for the flower room.


----------



## kingace (Nov 15, 2008)

stinkbud !! what kind of system would i need to harvest 2 pounds every 3 weeks will like to here from a expert !! like how many of your 14 site flowering systems i would need what lights under the system and what type of lights would be the best for veg room ! how many lights in veg room 2!!! just trying to make my meds!! any info will be nice !thanx a million stinkbud


----------



## SOG (Nov 15, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> damn i am only 7 pages in. this i amazing wish i had found this earlier. SOG and the rest of you guy stop by my grow a check out my system, and give me some tips. its kinda like this one. only a little ghetto. i have to finish this thread tonight.


np 



jasynergy said:


> StinkBud -
> 
> SOG -
> 
> I was thinking same as you a smaller setup and just to give a suggestion I was planing on flipping res so it took less space (if that is a concern of yours) also I ordered the 10 gal & 14 gal Rubbermaid are like 8" & 12" tall verses the 18gal are like 16" tall. The res has a drain valve in setup so you just need access to fill/add nuts or to be able to pull out res between cycles.


very clever space saving design 
looking at it the only thing i am wondering is the support under the reservoir 
do you have one made already?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 15, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> OK. Can I veg under 24 hour light? Or clone under 18/6? I looked at the plans again, and it does call for clones to be under 24 hour light, so can I stick the vegging plants there? I'm trying to minimize space by setting up two areas instead of three.
> 
> What do you think of cloning and vegging in 5 gallon buckets? Clone in one bucket and veg in two buckets, it would be just like the plans but in smaller containers. The difference would be putting them under the same light.


veg and clone anywhere from 16-24h a day. 

what kinds of system would you use to flower? Just remember that you veg plants are gonna get WAY bigger than your clones so space appropriately on your veg bucket.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I plan to build a flower system similar to stinky's small version or jasy's space saving design. I thought about using a 5 gallon bucket instead of the 14 or 18 gallon bin, but jasy's modification looks pretty good.


----------



## jasynergy (Nov 16, 2008)

SOG -

The 14gal Rubbermaid i have is like 24x16x12h. The 18gal StinkBud has is 17"h. I have a PVC support over res wide enough for res to fit under and its still shorter then SB's design by a few inches. The PVC support is like 1" over a 12" res and 4" grow tube total height off ground is 17" the height of SB's res alone.


----------



## WVPothead77 (Nov 16, 2008)

kingace said:


> stinkbud !! what kind of system would i need to harvest 2 pounds every 3 weeks will like to here from a expert !! like how many of your 14 site flowering systems i would need what lights under the system and what type of lights would be the best for veg room ! how many lights in veg room 2!!! just trying to make my meds!! any info will be nice !thanx a million stinkbud


Double his plans, maybe? = (6) 14-site Aero/NFT Systems under (4) 1000w HPS lights, (2) Cloners with 23-sites each, (2) Veg systems with 18-sites each under 18-24 hours of light (either High Output Florescent lights) or a Metal Halide light.

You're going to need a lot of space for a setup to harvest 2 pounds every 3 weeks not to mention the amount of electricity you're going to use, but as they say, it's not worth doing unless it's worth over-doing.


----------



## andyman (Nov 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Stink, I have spent the last hour looking through the thread to find the specific timer you use. Someone recommended a cheaper one too but I can't find that either. Can you give me the brand of timer you use? TY.


for everyone looking for these timers I made one with a repeat cycle timer. you can buy them on Fleabay for about $80.00 all ready done up and ready to go. just look for them under " repeat cycle timer".


----------



## SOG (Nov 16, 2008)

my layout plan for the DR300 with two 1000HPS for a two week harvest cycle 
in this setup i am spacing sites farther apart, keeping the low high support beam on both sides for the wider branches
moved the main tube to the center to allow plants grow with 4 main steams on each plant for max yield


----------



## joesmiley210 (Nov 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Just got the word. They will be publishing my entire article in High Times.
> 
> Be looking for it this next May!


Congrats! I've been following this article, and I'm finally thinking about moving inside. I've been growing out side now for some years. I'm located in Negril, Jamaica so it's not a problem. But I like your set-up and turn around time. +rep

Overgrow the government, and maybe they'll start to over-stand our need for this natural medicinal medicine.

~One Love~


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

joesmiley210 said:


> Congrats! I've been following this article, and I'm finally thinking about moving inside. I've been growing out side now for some years. I'm located in Negril, Jamaica so it's not a problem. But I like your set-up and turn around time. +rep
> 
> Overgrow the government, and maybe they'll start to over-stand our need for this natural medicinal medicine.
> 
> ~One Love~



damn stink... your going global on paper.. Throw in a hello to franco in there bud....lol....


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2008)

SOG said:


> my layout plan for the DR300 with two 1000HPS for a two week harvest cycle
> in this setup i am spacing sites farther apart, keeping the low high support beam on both sides for the wider branches
> moved the main tube to the center to allow plants grow with 4 main steams on each plant for max yield


I think it's perfect! I'm excited for you.

Make sure and post some pics for us...


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Stinky !
I have read/been told that ultrasonic misters are the way to go with aero.
As resident aero-person-of-knowledge-n-stuff do you know much about them?
I have found them really cheap on ebay, but with happy multi coloured LED lights flashing about.

12 LED MIST MAKER MIST MACHINE POND FOGGER POND MISTER - eBay Other Fish Supplies, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden. (end time 28-Nov-08 19:51:15 AEDST)

Do you think the LEDs will be a problem inside the root zone??


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 16, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> Hey Stinky !
> I have read/been told that ultrasonic misters are the way to go with aero.
> As resident aero-person-of-knowledge-n-stuff do you know much about them?
> I have found them really cheap on ebay, but with happy multi coloured LED lights flashing about.
> ...


Stink recently said that foggers don't work so well with the organics - they get clogged easily.

Also ANY light in your res or roots is going to cause major problems. I'd say LED's flashing about would be probably be one of the worst things you could do. Who knows though - feel free to try it and tell us if it works but generally if light hits ANY part of the root they turn green and ANY light in the res is going to cause algae problems which is a huge problem in aero/hydro.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 16, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Stink recently said that foggers don't work so well with the organics - they get clogged easily.
> 
> Also ANY light in your res or roots is going to cause major problems. I'd say LED's flashing about would be probably be one of the worst things you could do. Who knows though - feel free to try it and tell us if it works but generally if light hits ANY part of the root they turn green and ANY light in the res is going to cause algae problems which is a huge problem in aero/hydro.


as far as the LEDs thats what i figured
i hear that ultrasonics dont clog as much as spary systems with organics too so im confused on that one


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> Hey Stinky !
> I have read/been told that ultrasonic misters are the way to go with aero.
> As resident aero-person-of-knowledge-n-stuff do you know much about them?
> I have found them really cheap on ebay, but with happy multi coloured LED lights flashing about.
> ...


If you run a 100 micron or smaller filter you should be able to do it. 

I remember my mentor telling me he tried them with no luck. That dosen't mean that you can't get it to work though. let us know how it goes.

I really like the EZ-Cloner misters. They are working well for me.


----------



## SOG (Nov 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I think it's perfect! I'm excited for you.
> 
> Make sure and post some pics for us...


Thank you Master Stink 
i cant wait to share this with everyone 

i am about to order my Environmental Controller
I've decided to go with the IntelliClimate from Autogrow Systems
i like the idea of one controller able to adjust by factoring all conditions and cycles from one "brain"

same company also make a product called IntelliDose Controller, which i'm considering integrating later on into the system
The IntelliDose will maintain pH and nutrient levels at all times and run pumps to the system. the controller monitors the reservoir, adding nuts as needed to maintain perfect settings. 

any comments recommendation for the controllers? 
other than the obvious (i know their expensive, i can afford them 
anyone...

congrats on the HT article


----------



## WVPothead77 (Nov 17, 2008)

SOG said:


> Thank you Master Stink
> i cant wait to share this with everyone
> 
> i am about to order my Environmental Controller
> ...


HOLY SHIT! That's $3,000 for just those two controllers. If you're shelling out that much for nutrient/environmental controllers, how much are you investing for your whole grow op?


----------



## jasynergy (Nov 17, 2008)

I finished my mod of StinkBuds large scale design. Its more like the half pounder flower room. I had smaller space and I'm building a plywood crate interior dimensions of 3' 8" x 7' 4". I will be lining the walls with Mylar and the front side (7') will be two big doors. So it wont be too deep and I don't plan on going in just wall to wall SOG. My biggest concern is plant spacing since I'll need to be able to harvest one set of tubes at a time. Each set of tubes will be spaced 16" so the seprate sets of tubes plants are not so grown into eachother.





Each plants would have its own space bubble of 10" from stalk to wall. 6" between plants of same cycle. And 8" between plants of diffrent cycle. Any thoughts on the spacing would be appricated.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't remember who suggested using large black garbage bags as a liner for the res but I went ahead and tried it yesterday.

It works great! No more having to scrub 5 containers every three weeks! Not to mention it blocks light too.

After you use them they are still good for lawn and garden.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for that!



untitled1 said:


> First let me just say thanks to stinky and dirth and everyone else in this 83 page thread (which took me 2 days to finish reading). You guys have helped so many people so much more than you realize.
> 
> As my small contribution, I put stink's instructions together in printable PDF format complete with the higher resolution pictures, and the diagrams originally posted.
> 
> Harvest a Pound Every 3 weeks


----------



## tintala (Nov 17, 2008)

andyman said:


> for everyone looking for these timers I made one with a repeat cycle timer. you can buy them on Fleabay for about $80.00 all ready done up and ready to go. just look for them under " repeat cycle timer".


 
However, like andyman, I have not seen too much detail on the timer you use, i have tried one of those hydrofram digital timer, and it doestn do, 24hrs of 1min on 5 off for the cloner, unless i am spacing out and misssing something, Stink , could you elaborate on the timer and what kind you would suggest for the cloner? I know you use them on all your systems, but how do you get 1 min on 5 off?


----------



## tintala (Nov 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Sounds like the typical hydro shop spew to me.


well i guess i am so gullable then! so hydro shops don't know their stuff? . lol I sill need to know about the timer you use on the cloner..... how to set a timer for 1 min on 5 off for what 24 hrs , week, etc?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 17, 2008)

Alot of times the guys at the hydro shops try and sell you stuff that you dont really need. (at least in my experience) yet they do mostly know what they are talking about.

Here is the cycle timer stink recomends, i use it and its perfect. most hydro store carry them.

CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer w/day-night function - Plantlighting Hydroponics


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 17, 2008)

Yo stink, my first batch is only 8 plants, im just about ready to put them in the flower system under one 600watt light.

would you stagger the plants ? or bunch them ? 

being i just have the one 600 (for the time being) i am unsure of the best way to get the max yield. know what i mean?


----------



## SOG (Nov 17, 2008)

been doing some reading about lighting, here is some the info i believe everyone will find interesting

*Outside Daylight:* This is really amazing!!! 
Direct outside daylight in the summer time is somewhere in the neighborhood of 10,000 foot candles. 
This is equal to 10,000 lumens per square foot. 

and for reference

*Foot Candle:* This is the basic unit of light intensity or how much light you shine on a given area. 
The foot candle is based on how many lumens of light you shine on a given area (measured in square feet). 
An example would be: 
If you shine one lumen of light on one square foot - you get one foot candle. 
If you shine 10 lumens on one square foot - you get 10 foot candles. 
Light intensity is what really counts for plant growth. 
This is a term that we need to understand.

now for the best part, 
I'm considering running the following setup in my DR300 9x9 Veg/Grow Room for Max Full Spectrum lighting support


```
Sun system Super Spectrum Reflector with
Hortilux Super HPS - 145,000 with 1000watt v240 Lumatek Ballast
Hortilux Blue      -  80,000 with 1000watt v240 Lumatek Ballast

Sun system Super Spectrum Reflector with
Hortilux Super HPS - 145,000 with 1000watt v240 Lumatek Ballast
Hortilux Blue      -  80,000 with 1000watt v240 Lumatek Ballast
```
I'm planing an SOG/SCroG combo where clones will go directly to  12/12 photoperiod in the flowering room 
but will also get to flower and bud a bit longer 



now this is where my twist/technique comes into play, 
i will be doing some clipping in the early veg stage clipping the main steam
which ill cause the plant to grow 4 full main steams instead of one 

any thoughts or comment anyone?


My 9x9x7 flower room plan-
12 week flowering cycle with a 2 week 3-site FIFO harvest cycle


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 17, 2008)

SOG said:


> been doing some reading about lighting, here is some the info i believe everyone will find interesting
> 
> *Outside Daylight:* This is really amazing!!!
> Direct outside daylight in the summer time is somewhere in the neighborhood of 10,000 foot candles.
> ...


 

You might be a little cramped for room, especially if you clip the tops.
I am not sure, but you must be talking about clipping the top at the halfway mark to try to get the 4 -8 top split. That works well, but will even take more room yet. I would have at least a 12" square area for each plant. Splitting the plants you might even want to go with more space yet.
My opinion anyway. I am pretty sure stink uses a 12" spread in his plans.


----------



## SOG (Nov 17, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> You might be a little cramped for room, especially if you clip the tops.
> I am not sure, but you must be talking about clipping the top at the halfway mark to try to get the 4 -8 top split. That works well, but will even take more room yet. I would have at least a 12" square area for each plant. Splitting the plants you might even want to go with more space yet.
> My opinion anyway. I am pretty sure stink uses a 12" spread in his plans.


i'm planing a 1sqf space for each site
the split I'm talking about is done in the early germination stage 
after the first 3 shelf's of true leaves appear right after the cotyledon leaves, 
the third will get pinched off, this will create the 4 main steams
i cant remember exactly if i did another pinch after that or that was it, 
was long time ago since i did that, was also for outdoors crop


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I can't remember who suggested using large black garbage bags as a liner for the res but I went ahead and tried it yesterday.
> 
> It works great! No more having to scrub 5 containers every three weeks! Not to mention it blocks light too.
> 
> After you use them they are still good for lawn and garden.


Stinkbud,

I suggested the idea of the trashbags.....I really should patent the idea as a liner. haha. I tried it to and it seems to work great, makes cleanup simple and virtually eliminates leaks around the lid. Thanks for the kudos!

~Outlaw~


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink, my first batch is only 8 plants, im just about ready to put them in the flower system under one 600watt light.
> 
> would you stagger the plants ? or bunch them ?
> 
> being i just have the one 600 (for the time being) i am unsure of the best way to get the max yield. know what i mean?


I'm not sure... If you bunch them they will get more light but when they get big they will block light from each other.

If you spread them out the plants on the ends won't get much light.

When I first started aero I only had one light. The plants under the light grew three times as high as the ones on the ends.

So I guess my vote would be to bunch them under the light.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy crap stink,,, I gotta a problem.... i just went out this morning to pull the plants out of veg and put them in the flower unit....guess what? the roots grew through the screen mesh that i used and are hanging 5-6 inches below. what should i do? cut them? or pull them or what?

(Remember i had to use the screen mesh beacuse i made the hole to big on the reservoir lid and the roots were sitting in water)


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holy crap stink,,, I gotta a problem.... i just went out this morning to pull the plants out of veg and put them in the flower unit....guess what? the roots grew through the screen mesh that i used and are hanging 5-6 inches below. what should i do? cut them? or pull them or what?
> 
> (Remember i had to use the screen mesh beacuse i made the hole to big on the reservoir lid and the roots were sitting in water)


Dirt i know what he going to say, I do remember Stink talking about having to cut his roots if they get to long, look like your cutting roots bro!!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a small problem too. I got all the parts and started putting things together only to find out that my elbows were threaded on one end. I went back to Home Depot and got slip fit ones, came back and found that my tees were threaded in the middle hole. Back to Home Depot. Got it all put together - sort of. Now I need a threaded end for my PVC where it connects to the pump. Also, the plans show the hole being in the middle of the tub; the 17.25" piece will not stick out if it's in the middle. So I'm off to buy a new tub too. This is becoming a hell of a project.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

WORD OF ADVICE, dont let your veg plants get too big.
I let mine go for 4 weeks and they are 2ft tall and a bitch to get out of the veg unit and into the flower unit. I did have to cut alot of the roots (a couple bigtime) i hope they make it.

Also, before i moved them i noticed 3 of the sprayers were clogged with roots,, so plan ahead guys, these babys grow fast and your better off having things ready to go.

Stink, these roots are thick!! and hairy as a freakin monkey on steroids! im wondering how are they gonna make it to 9 weeks without clogging the sprayers?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> WORD OF ADVICE, dont let your veg plants get too big.
> I let mine go for 4 weeks and they are 2ft tall and a bitch to get out of the veg unit and into the flower unit. I did have to cut alot of the roots (a couple bigtime) i hope they make it.
> 
> Also, before i moved them i noticed 3 of the sprayers were clogged with roots,, so plan ahead guys, these babys grow fast and your better off having things ready to go.
> ...


I just double-checked my grow pix from last grow and when my plants were 5 weeks they were a third the size of yours and yours are only 4 weeks. Wow!! I'll have everything ready to go in the next couple of weeks. I still have only one white widow sprouting out of the 10 that I germed so I may have to break into the hindu kush pack. I will have places for 10 flowering plants. Also, I reduced the number of veg slots to 10 too. I guess I could cut another couple of holes to have a couple of mother plants for cloning. Can't wait!


----------



## holmes (Nov 18, 2008)

ive read that keeping the ph of an aeroponic setup can be troublesome,
stink bud, and fellow aeroponic growers, how do you keep your ph's at bay if you do indeed have issues.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, here it is, my first batch. first day in the flower unit. 

I freakin plugged everything in and noticed the reflector glass was dusty so i went to unscrew it (gently) and the SOB fell down through the plants and did the ol giotine on a few branches...oh well im still alive.

I think they are closer to 3ft..lol


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well, here it is, my first batch. first day in the flower unit.
> 
> I freakin plugged everything in and noticed the reflector glass was dusty so i went to unscrew it (gently) and the SOB fell down through the plants and did the ol giotine on a few branches...oh well im still alive.
> 
> I think they are closer to 3ft..lol


Very nice! Sorry about the accident. Seems very impressive for 4 weeks of Veg.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks picaso,

well they were 3-4 inch clones when i got them, i put them in the veg unit after 10 days in the cloner.

by the way thanks for turnin me on to the lightproof vents.

Actually i just measured they are 2ft.

the collective is gonna love me.


----------



## Kengi9999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love how in all your pics it looks like a well tuned assembly line and a very clean hospital/labratory......and alot of your ideas seems to use the kill 2 birds with one stone theory....im sold. Now back to picking stinks brain.....

id like to ask some questions about the nutrients..like what kinda ppm and ph meter do you use? ive gathered it measures 50-3000 ppm. and could you guess how much you spend on nutrients every 3 weeks? i understand you get yours wholesale. just a rough guess would be great. And now the stupid question....changing your res every 3 weeks seems like it might get expensive or that your wasting good nutes. why do you do this? for cleaniness?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a hana ppm meter, and a manual ph tester kit. ,my ppm meter only goes to 2000 so i just keep it right below 2000.
Im guessing nutes are gonna be a chunk of change, but on the bright side you use alot of bloom and veg, but small amounts of the cal mag, liquid karma, sweet etc. yes cleanliness is next to ganjaness.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks picaso,
> 
> well they were 3-4 inch clones when i got them, i put them in the veg unit after 10 days in the cloner.
> 
> by the way thanks for turnin me on to the lightproof vents.


Lol, I did see that one you have in the picture.

Good luck on your Flower.


----------



## stofmonster (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good dirthawker unbelievable growth compared to my dirt.
I started clones 9 days ago getting some roots but I dipped in gel first slowed them down am building veg and flower units this weekend. I will try to share with pics latr. Thanks Agian to stink this thread is going to save my life.


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey for the vegetative growth. The Nutrient listed were
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Blend Pro Vegetative Formula

I can't find the Pure Blend Pro Vegetative Formula. Only Pure Blend Pro. Is that what you meant Stink?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

Pure blend pro grow is what you want. grow means veg and bloom means flower.


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 18, 2008)

i read the Perpetual Grow , (some)

but whats it called when you got a cloning area, a harvest area and vegging area? im confused


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats called willywonkas ganja factory.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I have a small problem too. I got all the parts and started putting things together only to find out that my elbows were threaded on one end. I went back to Home Depot and got slip fit ones, came back and found that my tees were threaded in the middle hole. Back to Home Depot. Got it all put together - sort of. Now I need a threaded end for my PVC where it connects to the pump. Also, the plans show the hole being in the middle of the tub; the 17.25" piece will not stick out if it's in the middle. So I'm off to buy a new tub too. This is becoming a hell of a project.


I used what I think is 3/8" tubing off the end of my pump and it fits like a glove inside a 1/2" PVC pipe. So I just run a piece of the black tube off the end of the pump and slide the 1/2" PVC pipe right over top of that and presto! 

I know that some of the different pumps have different diameter spouts so that kind of makes things difficult but some of the pumps I see come with adaptors when you buy the pump to accomodate different diameters.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> WORD OF ADVICE, dont let your veg plants get too big.
> I let mine go for 4 weeks and they are 2ft tall and a bitch to get out of the veg unit and into the flower unit. I did have to cut alot of the roots (a couple bigtime) i hope they make it.
> 
> Also, before i moved them i noticed 3 of the sprayers were clogged with roots,, so plan ahead guys, these babys grow fast and your better off having things ready to go.
> ...


Hey dirt - I've had to top a bunch of my plants already due to them growing so fast. A couple of them didn't really like it too much and responded by leaf curling. I suppose it could be something else but for now I'm assuming it was the topping that caused it. I actually modified the veg unit and plumbed two of them together and put in a larger pump (500 gph works) and put the drain for the 2nd veg unit to drain into the first res by putting an ebb and flow drain the bottom and running a tube back to the res. I'll post pics in a couple minutes showing ya. 

DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

holmes said:


> ive read that keeping the ph of an aeroponic setup can be troublesome,
> stink bud, and fellow aeroponic growers, how do you keep your ph's at bay if you do indeed have issues.


Check your pH somewhat regularly - every day or two. I check my plants for a bit every day and it's pretty easy to tell if the pH is becoming a problem without even using a meter. If the pH is high I lower it. If it CONTINUES to rise even after I put the pH down in it - for example if it's up over 6 and I lower it and the same day I measure again and it's up over 6.2-6.4 I'll change out the res. The most important thing I think is to figure out WHY the pH is changing. Otherwise you are just practicing western medicine and treating the symptom and not actually treating the cause.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay so I'll put all the pictures in one post and seperate it into two parts.

First - pics of the res as I'm changing it. Stink - is this typical of what you see of the organic matter in the res after a couple weeks?














Next - here's what I did to connect two veg units using ONE res. The veg unit on the right is a little higher than the unit on the left. I hooked up a drain and a hose to send water back to the res and switched the the pump to 500 gph. There's no problem with getting enough pressure through the sprayers. The reason I did this is because I also am modifying the bloom unit to run 3 trays per res (with a larger res as well) so I'll have 21 plants per harvest. 





You are looking at the bottom of the 2nd veg unit here. For some reason the picture is rotated...







Bonus third part - here are my veg plants all started from seed about 4w ago.







Cheers!
DP


----------



## iloveit (Nov 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm not sure... If you bunch them they will get more light but when they get big they will block light from each other.
> 
> If you spread them out the plants on the ends won't get much light.
> 
> ...



Youve started a great thread & have explained so much HOWEVER Im not sure if youve covered how you dispose your cuttings stems etc. Id really like to know because although Im a noobie that day will come & Id like to be prepared so please tell us...pretty please.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Youve started a great thread & have explained so much HOWEVER Im not sure if youve covered how you dispose your cuttings stems etc. Id really like to know because although Im a noobie that day will come & Id like to be prepared so please tell us...pretty please.


Umm... dont you have a green waste recycle tub? just throw it in there and then add your mower grass on top of it...


----------



## pelzroo (Nov 18, 2008)

"I did have to cut alot of the roots (a couple bigtime) i hope they make it."

I wouldn't worry about cutting the roots for transfer, they will blow out again in no time.


----------



## iloveit (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Umm... dont you have a green waste recycle tub? just throw it in there and then add your mower grass on top of it...


That would be obvious & very easy for erm our friends at the law enforcement society to find what Im asking is how does he get rid of the evidence discreetly in large amounts?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

iloveit said:


> That would be obvious & very easy for erm our friends at the law enforcement society to find what Im asking is how does he get rid of the evidence discreetly in large amounts?


i think your over thinking it... your green waste gets picked up 1 every 2 weeks probably... the leafs wont look like much in the bucket.... plus.. my buckets get picked up by garbage trucks... you think they know what house they picked up what...


----------



## iloveit (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> i think your over thinking it... your green waste gets picked up 1 every 2 weeks probably... the leafs wont look like much in the bucket.... plus.. my buckets get picked up by garbage trucks... you think they know what house they picked up what...


I didnt see your location at first, in U.K. our green recycle basket have are pretty small & residents are only allowed to bin paper, plastics & aluminium only, I thought you meant stick the clippings at the bottom of the barrel he he he. Believe it or not the rules are so strict for these things that if the truck workers spot an empty carton of milk WITH THE CAP INTACT they wont empty it. Sounds silly but theirs probably a reason for it Im rarely up that early to ask the truck men.


----------



## repvip (Nov 18, 2008)

iloveit said:


> That would be obvious & very easy for erm our friends at the law enforcement society to find what Im asking is how does he get rid of the evidence discreetly in large amounts?


Do marijuana card holders with rights to grow REALLY need to worry about waste?


----------



## iloveit (Nov 18, 2008)

repvip said:


> Do marijuana card holders with rights to grow REALLY need to worry about waste?



Good point silly me its past my bedtime  Ha!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 18, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey dirt - I've had to top a bunch of my plants already due to them growing so fast. A couple of them didn't really like it too much and responded by leaf curling. I suppose it could be something else but for now I'm assuming it was the topping that caused it. I actually modified the veg unit and plumbed two of them together and put in a larger pump (500 gph works) and put the drain for the 2nd veg unit to drain into the first res by putting an ebb and flow drain the bottom and running a tube back to the res. I'll post pics in a couple minutes showing ya.
> 
> DP


Yo DP,, dude thats some neat modifying,, i probably should of topped mine but im just gonna let this first batch do what its gonna do. Ive followed stinks setup to the T, my clones that i thought were taking forever to root just exploded!! i took a peek and some of the roots are now 3-5 inches, and thats just a few days. 

That means i gotta get back to work beacuse im gonna need to build the next flower system...


----------



## repvip (Nov 18, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Good point silly me its past my bedtime  Ha!


My post wasn't very helpfull though... I had electricity concerns that I brought up way early in the thread... assuming you can overcome those problems I'm sure you can get rid of the trash!

Use the leftover black reservoir bag to collect all your trimmings in.. then tie it up, drive around and drop it off in a random dumpster... 

DragonPhoenix and DIRTHAWKER: you guys rule! Your shit looks great.


----------



## kville (Nov 19, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


 
on the plant fame you buit do you have the exact dimensions to share with us that would be awesome man... the side with the res is lower right??

this set up is great im going to share it with every grower in the family


----------



## Stifling (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey all,

Been quietly following this thread since the beginning, I'm a noob on my first grow but I've been inspired to adapt this system to my little 28"x43" closet. I've combined the cloner and vegger since I won't be flowering as many as you have, and I'm probably gonna keep them vegging for a shorter time since I'm limited in vertical flowering space by the fact that the vegging chamber is taking up the top half of the closet. Gonna use really flat 8 gallon tubs for the reservoirs down there. Right now I've got some kush flowering, but I've started some new seeds for the cloner and they are just starting to poke up. Figure by the time my first grow is done flowering that they will be ready. I've got the fence post covers all cut up and ready, just waiting for the potted plants to give me some room, heh heh. I've kept the 7" spacing (four holes in a 28" post), and I figure if I put 3" of space between each post I can fit six posts in there (total of 24 holes). If things get too tight in there I figure I can always leave a few holes empty. Hopefully it won't be an too much of an issue. The photos are of the whole closet, then just the top half, then just the bottom half. Wish this thread had been around in September, now I'm almost disappointed at my potted plants, heh heh.

Anyways, thanks for sharing all this great info with us.


----------



## CrazyIMA (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to keep one of my plant in soil, in case my aero system mess up some how. Will the nutrient Stink posted work on soil also?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 19, 2008)

CrazyIMA said:


> I want to keep one of my plant in soil, in case my aero system mess up some how. Will the nutrient Stink posted work on soil also?


I've never used Botanicare in soil - I'm pretty certain they would be fine HOWEVER I would drastically reduce the intensity of the dosage. When feeding plants in soil I would start off really small with the ppm and then work up from there. To give you an idea I have two White Widow females in soil flowering right now. For the past couple of weeks they have been getting Earth Juice nutes at ~1600ppm. So as long as you aren't giving them TOO many nutes it should be fine. I'd start off slow - if the plant is a month old I'd give ~300ppm and see how it reacts and go from there slowly upping the dosage. You just DO NOT want to burn them with nutes as it takes some time to recover. 

Hope that helps,
DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 19, 2008)

kville said:


> on the plant fame you buit do you have the exact dimensions to share with us that would be awesome man... the side with the res is lower right??
> 
> this set up is great im going to share it with every grower in the family


Go to page 75 of the thread. Everything you want to know is there.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 19, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I've never used Botanicare in soil - I'm pretty certain they would be fine HOWEVER I would drastically reduce the intensity of the dosage. When feeding plants in soil I would start off really small with the ppm and then work up from there. To give you an idea I have two White Widow females in soil flowering right now. For the past couple of weeks they have been getting Earth Juice nutes at ~1600ppm. So as long as you aren't giving them TOO many nutes it should be fine. I'd start off slow - if the plant is a month old I'd give ~300ppm and see how it reacts and go from there slowly upping the dosage. You just DO NOT want to burn them with nutes as it takes some time to recover.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> DP


I grow in soil and agree with all you wrote. I even use Botanicare! Definitely lower the ppms. He wouldn't be trying to grow that prospective mother plant, just maintain it.


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 19, 2008)

Where or should I say what page is the list of parts on? I thought there was a list in the directions, but they were not there. I told a couple peeps about the system, but could not find that list of parts and I can not get them to show up in search.
Thanks all!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud here is a clone menu that i have access to.

which 5 would you pick that will do best in this system?





Bubba Kush - Pre 98
Mazar
Strawberry Cream
White Russian s1a
SSH
Dabney Blueberry
Green Crack
Apothacary OG
GDP
Lemon OG Kush
Chemdog 4
Sour Diesel


----------



## dspec (Nov 19, 2008)

^ 
1. Chemdog
2. Mazar
3. Bubba
4. Blueberry
5. GDP


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holy crap stink,,, I gotta a problem.... i just went out this morning to pull the plants out of veg and put them in the flower unit....guess what? the roots grew through the screen mesh that i used and are hanging 5-6 inches below. what should i do? cut them? or pull them or what?
> 
> (Remember i had to use the screen mesh beacuse i made the hole to big on the reservoir lid and the roots were sitting in water)


Dude I'm sorry but I laughed so hard I about puked! I don't mean to be that way but it sounded so funny when I read it!

Just cut the roots bro. No big deal. Get used to cutting roots, they get long!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> WORD OF ADVICE, dont let your veg plants get too big.
> I let mine go for 4 weeks and they are 2ft tall and a bitch to get out of the veg unit and into the flower unit. I did have to cut alot of the roots (a couple bigtime) i hope they make it.
> 
> Also, before i moved them i noticed 3 of the sprayers were clogged with roots,, so plan ahead guys, these babys grow fast and your better off having things ready to go.
> ...


You sound like your having a baby!

The root will make a mat about 1/4" thick on the bottom of the fence post. They don't get thick enough to clog the sprayers.

The roots run the whole length of the fence post. Even if you completely lost a sprayer everything will continue to work fine.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 19, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Where or should I say what page is the list of parts on? I thought there was a list in the directions, but they were not there. I told a couple peeps about the system, but could not find that list of parts and I can not get them to show up in search.
> Thanks all!


Did you try opening the .zip files and looking at the PDF files on page 75?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 19, 2008)

I got the extra stuff I needed to finish off the build and got it completed today. I also picked up a shallow Roughneck tub (same lid fits the bigger ones) for my clone unit. I'm going to give the Nutramist fogger a shot. I checked on my seeds yesterday (in rapid rooter plugs) and 4 more have sprouted and should be popping out today or tomorrow. I guess that one see was just more fiesty than the rest. Looks like 5 of them are non-viable. Now I have to rig up my T5's and LED lights. Also, been thinking about doing a double-decker in my grow cabinet, bottom being flowering and top being for veg. I'm going to build a standalone cabinet for the clones.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

holmes said:


> ive read that keeping the ph of an aeroponic setup can be troublesome,
> stink bud, and fellow aeroponic growers, how do you keep your ph's at bay if you do indeed have issues.


If you are having PH problems then you need to look at what is causing the PH to fluctuate.


----------



## galo (Nov 19, 2008)

BIG THANKS TO STINKBUD!!! I have been following this thread for a while and started implementing as per the awsome instruction. You have made our medical garden even better than before. We just completed our indoor enclosed growroom (Work in Progress - See Pics) This is a Medicinal Marijuana Private Member Collective Garden Legal under State Law. 
We have a Mother Tray, Aero/NFT StinkBud Cloner, Aero/NFT StinkBud Veg Unit - Next on the list is to build the Aero/NFT StinkBud Flower Units next!! 

Our Medicinal Quiver includes the following:
OG Kush
Blackberry
Blueberry Haze
White Widow
Sour Diesel
G-13
Ice
Afgoo x Jackberry
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Bubba Kush 
Banana Kush
LA Confidential
Chocholate Chunk

Click on the Link to See our Garden in Progress!
Marijuana Growing - galo's Album: Grow Room


----------



## andyman (Nov 19, 2008)

SOG said:


> i'm planing a 1sqf space for each site
> the split I'm talking about is done in the early germination stage
> after the first 3 shelf's of true leaves appear right after the cotyledon leaves,
> the third will get pinched off, this will create the 4 main steams
> ...


I belive they call it topping, I do it on all my outdoor a few times to get huge plants


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 19, 2008)

andyman said:


> I belive they call it topping, I do it on all my outdoor a few times to get huge plants


As far as I know topping or pinching off or even FIMming are all done to REDUCE the height of the plant. If by huge plants you mean bushy plants then yes I would agree. When you cut the top of the plant off the plant redirects hormones down to the lower branches which in turn causes more growth in those areas. This results in a smaller, more bushier plant. Another result of this is that depending on what technique you've used you will end up with two or more tops. People often top mother plants for two reasons. 1. to keep the height down and 2. because it provides more areas to take clones from near the bottom of the plant.

So if you want TALL plants then don't top, pinch, or FIM. If you want shorter bushier plants then have at hacking the tops off. 

DP


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well, here it is, my first batch. first day in the flower unit.
> 
> I freakin plugged everything in and noticed the reflector glass was dusty so i went to unscrew it (gently) and the SOB fell down through the plants and did the ol giotine on a few branches...oh well im still alive.
> 
> I think they are closer to 3ft..lol


Your plants are going to be giant!!! I hope you have a tall ceiling!

I bet you pull at least 12oz if not a pound out of this harvest.

I would think about training the outer plant branches so you can make some room.

Fuck bro, if I'd have known the plants were that big I would have suggested spreading them out.

You are not going to believe your eyes in about 3 weeks. Your plants will end up being at least 3 times that high, I shit you not!

Remember, if the plants start getting too big just tie them down. Don't cut them. In fact you can start training the end plants now. 

Good job Bro! I'm stoked for you...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Okay so I'll put all the pictures in one post and seperate it into two parts.
> 
> First - pics of the res as I'm changing it. Stink - is this typical of what you see of the organic matter in the res after a couple weeks?
> 
> ...


All that brown crap is normal. The nutrients are a tea made from organic matter not chemicals. Naturally there will be sediments in the water but it's nothing to be concerned about.

If your pump dosen't have a filter built in I recommend using a pump filter bag.

You can also see why I love the idea of using those big black trash bags for liners. You wouldn't have to clean all that shit out every three weeks. After harvest I'll just throw all the old roots in the bag and toss it all. Too easy.

Isn't it amazing how fast the plants grow! You guys are starting to understand why I take my plants into veg under 12". My State's law is one reason but the fucking ceiling is another! It won't budge...

Good job! You get a smiley face...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 19, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Your plants are going to be giant!!! I hope you have a tall ceiling!
> 
> I bet you pull at least 12oz if not a pound out of this harvest.
> 
> ...


 
Hey STINK, you created a monster..LOL 

im lovin this!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Youve started a great thread & have explained so much HOWEVER Im not sure if youve covered how you dispose your cuttings stems etc. Id really like to know because although Im a noobie that day will come & Id like to be prepared so please tell us...pretty please.


Please tell me you know what bubble hash is!

I save up all the trimmings, leaves and shitty popcorn buds and make bubble hash out of it.

Do a search for bubble hash and bubble bags and you will find a million hits.

What up guys? Do I need to do a tutorial on how to make bubble hash from silkscreen and five gallon buckets?

I don't smoke too much bubble hash cause it makes me want to sacrifice small animals every time I smoke it. 

I take a hit a bubble and say "Jesus Christ!" not because it was a good hit but because he is standing right next to me...know what I mean?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

kville said:


> on the plant fame you buit do you have the exact dimensions to share with us that would be awesome man... the side with the res is lower right??
> 
> this set up is great im going to share it with every grower in the family


All the plans, tools, part lists and instructions are posted in a few threads. I also combined everything in one post recently.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey Stinkbud here is a clone menu that i have access to.
> 
> which 5 would you pick that will do best in this system?
> 
> ...


They are all good choices. As much as I like Super Silver Haze it will take too long to finish.

White Russian is one of the strongest strains out there. It's made from AK-47 and White Widow. Two of the best strains in all of history. I say get it.

Grandaddy Purple is an all time classic. Tastes great but less filling. Not a big producer but worth it. Think grape candy... I would get GDP in a heart beat!

Sour Diesel is supposed to be unreal. My NYC Diesel is super stinky! I would pick this one too.

If I were to pick a Kush strain I would go with the Lemon OG Kush.

Anything with Blueberry is a good choice. I wish I could give you a cutting of my Blueberry. It's pure white at harvest and smell exactly like blueberries! So my last choice would be the BB...

It's all A+++ though. It's like looking at a room full of hot chicks and you get to choose which one you want. And hopefully you won't jizz your pants while your looking!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 19, 2008)

galo said:


> BIG THANKS TO STINKBUD!!! I have been following this thread for a while and started implementing as per the awsome instruction. You have made our medical garden even better than before. We just completed our indoor enclosed growroom (Work in Progress - See Pics) This is a Medicinal Marijuana Private Member Collective Garden Legal under State Law.
> We have a Mother Tray, Aero/NFT StinkBud Cloner, Aero/NFT StinkBud Veg Unit - Next on the list is to build the Aero/NFT StinkBud Flower Units next!!
> 
> Our Medicinal Quiver includes the following:
> ...


You guys have quite the quiver! It's going to be like freakin Christmas in a couple of months! Those clones and veg plants look healthy.

Can't wait to see some of these strains in the aero/nft system. Be sure and post some more pics.

Best luck to you all!


----------



## mymentorisawebsite (Nov 19, 2008)

"...StinkBud you grow great bud and as a patient provider you are to be commended..."

StinkBud sorry for being such a dick


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 19, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> Some funny shit this thread "Harvest a pound every three weeks!" I will say you can do exactly what the title says anyone can just follow the method of THIS WEBSITE. Its the one StinkBud bought his Aeroponics system from (for like $800) and then realized he could make it from shit at home depot. Here is his pic of the one he bought in action.


My first question would be why are you here under a new account? Why not own up and post this under your ID?


----------



## pelzroo (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't be hatin-
sad to see a good thread turn into an attack zone. I've personally found it to be quite helpful and insightful. Thanks stink!


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 20, 2008)

umm... anyway, back to the system:

I've been trying to figure out a way to run a micro version of this system but haven't been able to find a suitable reservoir. I finally thought about using a small, cheap, plastic toolbox. This little setup measures 14" x 19" and fits one plant, I'm thinking of building one for each stage. 

I did some math and figured the toolbox can hold up to 2 gallons of water, but that doesn't seem right by looking at, I'll test it tomorrow. Also, since the lid on the toolbox will be mostly open, I'll probably cover it with a plywood box to keep the light out. 

If anyone has any comments, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 20, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> Some funny shit this thread "Harvest a pound every three weeks!" QUESTIONS FOR StinkBud and High Times?
> 
> So do you (StinkBud) keep mothers? I.e. follow the proposed grow plan you provided us. If not, what do you have another room or two or three youre just not showing us?
> 
> Closing - StinkBud you grow great bud and if you truly are a patient provider you are to be commended but to pawn off someone elses hard work as yours is plagiarism. No one would have been upset if you just gave us a link to a great site lets us know not to waste hundreds of dollars but how to build it ourselves for less than a hundred. Beyond that dont propose a theory you dont actually practice. I could tell anyone how to grow 2 strains of 9 week and 2 strains of 12 week without mixing strains in systems using 5 grow tubes 5 reservoirs harvest 1 LB of 9 weeker every 1st three weeks and 1 LB of 9 weeker & 1 LB of 12 weeker every 2nd 3 weeks. Its math but to have those plants root veg flower and stay on schedual even a master would have a hard time.


 
I think the funniest part of this thread is this post...LOL

I'm pretty sure Stink isn't claiming to invent aeroponics so I'm not sure how he's plagiarising anything. You think the people at AstroGlide invented aeroponics? You think they came up with 1 minute on 5 minute off timers? You think they came up with Botanicare Nutes? Maybe they invented ppm meters. I guess if they didn't invent any of this they must have plagiarized everything. I can't believe they talked about PUMPS too! Mother plants - they must have invented those too.

LOL I think the only person upset in this thread is you and quite frankly you can't even post on your account if you have one in an anonymous online forum which is quite amusing. Please return to whatever cave you came from - I'm pretty sure you will not have much of a welcome here.

Cheers,
DP


----------



## ct121601 (Nov 20, 2008)

Boooooo! What a hater. I bet you fill your reservoirs with Haterade. Plagiarism my ass. You must not have got enough hugs as a baby. What are you trying to expose?

Stinky, thanks again for taking so much time to share this info, and for documenting it in so much detail. Also, please don't claim to have invented PVC pipe. If you do, more haters will tell us all.


----------



## andyman (Nov 20, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> As far as I know topping or pinching off or even FIMming are all done to REDUCE the height of the plant. If by huge plants you mean bushy plants then yes I would agree. When you cut the top of the plant off the plant redirects hormones down to the lower branches which in turn causes more growth in those areas. This results in a smaller, more bushier plant. Another result of this is that depending on what technique you've used you will end up with two or more tops. People often top mother plants for two reasons. 1. to keep the height down and 2. because it provides more areas to take clones from near the bottom of the plant.
> 
> So if you want TALL plants then don't top, pinch, or FIM. If you want shorter bushier plants then have at hacking the tops off.
> 
> DP


I topped my outdoor in the spring several times and ended up with plants taller than me and over 5 ft wide. they had huge buds the same size as the ones I didnt top. I gave these plants much love and watered them weekly. all organic as I could and the harvest was awsome. Ive tried it both ways and when I top them right I end up with like 6-8 huge main colas on top and many large side colas. ohh I forgot I tye the side branches down to get them to grow horizonial too. then let them come strait up


----------



## andyman (Nov 20, 2008)

found the 14g rubbermade ruffneck totes at Menards. its a store like lowes and home depot. $6.00 something each


----------



## andyman (Nov 20, 2008)

the pic from my avartar or what ever you call it is from my first time outdoor growing . i will post a new pic soon from this year where the buds are huge


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 20, 2008)

To the Fool. (mymentorisawebsite) Any fool can criticize, condemn, and complain-and most fools do.

Never once did the readers of this thread question stinkbuds methods and sources. I for one do not care who invented the wheel as long as it rolls to where im going. Stink has simplified this topic for countless numbers of people through trial and error, not to mention costly mistakes. It is simplicity that makes the uneducated more effective. 
To know the road ahead ask those coming back. 

Thanks STINKBUD.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 20, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> Some funny shit this thread "Harvest a pound every three weeks!" I will say you can do exactly what the title says anyone can just follow the method of THIS WEBSITE. Its the one StinkBud bought his Aeroponics system from (for like $800) and then realized he could make it from shit at home depot. Here is his pic of the one he bought in action.


No need to be bitter bro. I never said I invented anything. I just posted a thread explaining how I make my grow system.

I've also explained that I had a mentor. My mentor uses the Astrogrow system and suggested I buy one too. He also used the Astogrow instructions. This was my first system I learned Hydro with. Most people that have actually have read the whole thread know this.

Yea, I paid too much for it! But you live and learn. That's why I posted this thread so others don't make the same mistakes I made (and I made them all) The knowledge that I gained from that first system was invaluble.

I really don't see anything wrong with passing on knowledge learned to other patients that need medicine. I excpect and hope that everyone here passes on all my instructions to others in need.

Please compare my Aero/NFT system with the Astrogrow system. You will find that it is quite different in every way.



> BUT IT GETS WAY WAY BETTER StinkBud basically plagiarized another website aeroponic system, nutrient choice/control method & water/mister control. StinkBud was your 20 mentor this website? This whole grow guide "gonna be feat in High Times" and its all ripped off the website you bought a system from. Astorgrow Aeroponics Knowledge Center


The Botanicare nutrient mix is what they suggest themselves. If you do the math you can see that it is nothing special.

You will notice that the Astrogrow nutrient mix dosen't use Sweet or the veg mix at all. I also don't run their suggested PPM of 2900 either. I tried it but some of my strains just couldn't handle it. Botanicare is the shit bro!

The concept of a cycle timer has been aroung for many years. That's why there are so many made. The timer schedule is also common knowlege.



> StinkBud goes on about how it has to be 1 min on 5 off for pump CLICK HERE last paragraph. Also he has his specific organic Aeroponics Nutrients CLICK HERE this is exactly their choice of nutrient and almost exactly following their feeding guide. Like how you can use 2900ppm without burring out the plants. StinkBud has his veg and clone units. He probably spent $300 on his first EZ-Clone 60 before he found he could build those at home depot as well. After all his motto on the cloner is ripped of from that company Roots in 5 days with *100% success*. Get guaranteed results and that is the company or brand of choice for misters huh StinkBud EZ-CLONE SPRAYER (RED).


My first system was the Astrogrow system and I followed my mentors instructions (Astrogrow's info). It worked well for me so I kept using it in my design.

There are a ton of cloners out there just like mine! I never claimed to invent the aero cloner. I just posted plans to the one I build to help others save time. There are entire threads on just aerocloners alone. 

As far sprayers go there are only *2* kinds. The EZ-Clones are the best on the market right now.

Also, EZ-Clone didn't envent the aero cloner, they just sell them. Many companies make and sell them.

I didn't buy one but I would have no promlem recommending one to a patient to sick to build there own.



> Now thats not even what got me questioning this whole setup StinkBud talks about how his system allows 10 strains at once. If he has 14 spots per section (set of tubes per reservoir) why not 14 strains and I know NO BIG DEAL 10/14, but thats not it. I havent seen one picture of him actually implementing what he has suggested a 10 strain motherless rotation. In order for that to occur each section (set of tubes per reservoir) would need plants of every strain mixed all starting and ending at the same time. Then three weeks later the exact same strains wound need to be started in the next section, and so on. In like all your pics you have each reservoir on different strain. So I would say unless you have two or three rooms like this one hiding some where your likely keeping mothers or buying/getting clones.


If you read the whole thread you wouldn't be writing this! I have posted *many* photos of all stages of my grow. You really don't understand the concept yet. Too bad you take the time to write such a long post but don't take the time to read the whole thread.



> FACT - If you were to run 14 strains in 3 reservoirs 3 week perpetual flower system they would all need to be 9 week flowering plants and talk the same ppm of nutrients or you couldnt run them all in perpetual at same time. Without mothers that is.


Again, read the thread. I have a cloner, veg system and 3 flower systems. 3 weeks in the cloner, 3 weeks in veg and 9 weeks in flower.



> I will admit thats not exact. For example if you wanted in StinkBud existing setup you could actually have 28 strains in two groups of perpetual rotation you could!!! You need two groups of 14 like strains (Definition of like strains - finish at about 9 weeks or so & like same amount of nutrient levels)


You are limited to the number of strains by the holes in the veg unit. Clones are taken from the veg plants so if you don't have a plant in veg to take clones from you will loose the strain.


> [NOTE - staying in StinkBud proposed schedule]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the thread you will find an illustration I did to explain this. It's really quite simple. 3 weeks cloner, 3 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower.



> QUESTIONS FOR StinkBud and High Times?
> 
> So do you (StinkBud) keep mothers? I.e. follow the proposed grow plan you provided us. If not, what do you have another room or two or three youre just not showing us?


If you read the thread you will see that I don't keep any mother plants. I take my cuttings from the veg plants.



> Closing - StinkBud you grow great bud and if you truly are a patient provider you are to be commended but to pawn off someone elses hard work as yours is plagiarism. No one would have been upset if you just gave us a link to a great site lets us know not to waste hundreds of dollars but how to build it ourselves for less than a hundred.


So you're saying that instead of spending countless hours drawing up plans, parts lists, tool lists, writing instruction and taking photos, I should of just posted a link and say don't buy this other system... 

Great suggestion but I'll leave that up to you. I'm just not that kind of guy. I'm more into actually helping people.



> Beyond that dont propose a theory you dont actually practice. I could tell anyone how to grow 2 strains of 9 week and 2 strains of 12 week without mixing strains in systems using 5 grow tubes 5 reservoirs harvest 1 LB of 9 weeker every 1st three weeks and 1 LB of 9 weeker & 1 LB of 12 weeker every 2nd 3 weeks. Its math but to have those plants root veg flower and stay on schedual even a master would have a hard time.


In conclusion I would like to say a few things to the people that actually matter to me. You know who you are...

My sole motivation is to get medicine in the hands of people that need it. I've personally seen what chemo does to people. I won't go into details but anyone who has watched a close family member die of cancer knows what I'm talking about. I know without a doubt that the medicine I grow is keeping people alive.

I make no profit from these plans and instructions. The money that I will eventually get from my HT article could never come close to paying me for all my time. Again, I don't care. I just think about how many people all over the world will be able to grow thier own medicine after reading my article.

All the information I teach has been out there for many years. I learned from reading the books of the *TRUE* masters like Jorge Cervantes, Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal. These are the real heros, not me! 

I also have to thank all my collage professors who spend their lives spreading the knowledge of others. Without people like them we would still be living in caves.

Without the help of my mentor I would have never learned about the Astrogrow system. Even though I don't use the system anymore the knowledge I gained is used everyday. I'm sure the people at Astrogrow would love to have everyone here buy 3 of their systems but there are many sick people that just don't have that kind of money. 

One of my patients had to spend $200,000 for her brain surgery. It bankrupted them! They don't have a penny to their names. They have no place to grow and no medicine. They don't have any money to buy medicine either. Without any medicine she will throw up all day long until eventually she will die. That's the truth bro.

It is my destiny to help these kind of people. The thing is I can only physically help so many people. Think about how many I can help with this thread and the HT article!

It's really quite sad to see posts like this in such a great thread but it is to be expected. I'm suprised the *trolls* haven't surfaced sooner.

Don't waste any more space on this guy, we have work to do!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 20, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> umm... anyway, back to the system:
> 
> I've been trying to figure out a way to run a micro version of this system but haven't been able to find a suitable reservoir. I finally thought about using a small, cheap, plastic toolbox. This little setup measures 14" x 19" and fits one plant, I'm thinking of building one for each stage.
> 
> ...


You don't want it tilted so much. You want the water to drain slowly. I only have an inch rise with 4ft. length. My little 6 hole unit has 1/2" rise.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 20, 2008)

Stinkbud, have you ever thought of putting together a YouTube video explaining a bit about your system or maybe just a few minutes showing it off and link back to this thread? Seems like a great way to expose a lot of people to your aero set-up.

Plenty of not so good marijuana videos on YouTube get huge numbers of views. I imagine yours would be a real hit and expose lots of patients unfamiliar with RIU to your set-up.


----------



## aes110 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice job stinkbud!!


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 20, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You don't want it tilted so much. You want the water to drain slowly. I only have an inch rise with 4ft. length. My little 6 hole unit has 1/2" rise.


Thanks, I'll flatten out the slope.

Also, I have a question about the timeline. I'm trying to build the smallest setup possible with only one flowering unit (instead of three), but I need to keep the clones alive (so I don't have to buy seeds all the time) and I don't really have room to keep a mother either. So the question is: 

What is the best way to keep the plants alive while their waiting for the flowering unit? I've attached a pic of two options I've come up with.


----------



## mymentorisawebsite (Nov 20, 2008)

Yah I&#8217;m a dick I know. I just got confused by one aspect and found the whole system and method link back to site he got a system from. StinkBud I&#8217;m sorry, you have helped many people give diagrams and plans that many people would never have been able to come up with them. You have also given personal insight and experience beyond anything contained at Astro Grows website. Any grower would understand trial and error and having someone else&#8217;s experience to build on is key. I commend you for that. I never suggested you invented aeroponic growing and I&#8217;m sorry if anyone thinks I have. 

Besides pointing out everything is slightly modified version of another companies system a method, the only real question I asked, is your plant cycle. You keep saying 3 -> 3 -> 9 not hard to understand. You made a beautiful chart.

StinkBud Quote:
3) I take my cutting from my veg plants. This way I can run 10 different strains without having to keep 10 mother plants.

7) I run a three part cycle. The plants stay 3 weeks in the cloner, then 3 weeks in the veg system and then the move to flower for the last 9 weeks.

Anyone can do this! If you can read a number you *will* have the same success as I do. Everything is measured and it is as easy as baking a cake.

Also in post you comment on how you feed each strain differently.

StinkBud Quote: 
Some of my new strains just can't hang at 2900 PPM without showing some tip burn. I've lowered my PPM to 2000 to see what happens. 

Its weird how different strains like a different amount of nutes. My AK47 and Snowbud can easily handle over 3000 PPM but my Blueberry starts showing tip burn at 2200.

Could you please explain to everyone (not just me) how you don&#8217;t mix strains in flower room sections but still plant a batch of all 10 strains every 3 weeks? You can only grow 3 at a time if their not mixed. Maybe mod you existing chart to go further into time and include when you introduce each strain to flower section.

StinkBud Quote:
You are limited to the number of strains by the holes in the veg unit. Clones are taken from the veg plants so if you don't have a plant in veg to take clones from you will loose the strain.

It sounds like you keep mothers. A plant in veg waiting around for its next open space in the flower room is a mother. @ 9 weeks flower it could be 27 weeks before you run 3 strains through one flower section. I don&#8217;t understand how you have 10 strains every 3 weeks without mixing them in flower section. And your pics and quotes show their not mixed.

Do you keep mothers?
So if not how do you flower 10 strains every 3 weeks without mixing strains?


----------



## sorrowful hero (Nov 20, 2008)

dude you should put all that info in a book and sell it you'd be a millionar in no time


----------



## mymentorisawebsite (Nov 20, 2008)

StinkBud Quote:
In conclusion I would like to say a few things to the people that actually matter to me. You know who you are...

Look you real friend actually kinda has the same question I know it may apply smaller setup.

untitled1 quote:
Also, I have a question about the timeline. I'm trying to build the smallest setup possible with only one flowering unit (instead of three), but I need to keep the clones alive (so I don't have to buy seeds all the time) and I don't really have room to keep a mother either. So the question is: 

What is the best way to keep the plants alive while their waiting for the flowering unit? I've attached a pic of two options I've come up with.

Try this its called keeping mothers the reason for cloning already veging plant is height/start control


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 20, 2008)

Lets boycott this guy (mymentorsawebsite) he clearly is here to stir things up and criticize, he doest understand the process and thats too bad...booo hooo! 

Let me be the last person on this thread to respond to him.

go away!!


----------



## SVINIAR (Nov 20, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> I don&#8217;t understand how you have 10 strains every 3 weeks without mixing them in flower section.



Stink NEVER said he doesnt mix them together. That is the only way he can have 10 strains. Just because the flowering unit has 14 plant sites, dont mean ALL 14 have to be the same strain.. right? They just need to finish close together is all, stink HAS said this.
Stink has also said, that the right strain IS dependant on his 3/3/9 setup working. Thats why he made a smaller unit for longer flowering strains.



mymentorisawebsite said:


> And your pics and quotes show their not mixed.


How can you tell this by looking at the pics, I wish I could just look at a plant and say.. "Hey, thats some nice looking Widow/BlueBerry/Ak-47". lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

Look how many posts he has, he seems to me like a total noob. Don't get me wrong I'm no pro, but I have a head on my shoulders, and I wouldn't hesitate to call stink a pro. This mymentor guy is obviously either a fool, or just an ass that can't read simple directions.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 20, 2008)

I just wanted to thank stinkbud. I've made both the veg and flower system, and the outlines u made are Awsome. U saved me a lot of time and $.
For anyone who doesn't understand u need to read everything again. 
And read other sources too this way u have a broad spectrum of knowledge. 
This is a very informative thread, you just need grow knowledge to understand.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 20, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> What is the best way to keep the plants alive while their waiting for the flowering unit?


Maybe a better question is, can I clone and veg plants in the same unit, using the same nutes for 9 weeks? At that point I can stick the veg plant in the flower unit and pull a clone, right?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 20, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> Maybe a better question is, can I clone and veg plants in the same unit, using the same nutes for 9 weeks? At that point I can stick the veg plant in the flower unit and pull a clone, right?


You cant give fresh clones the same nutes as rooted clones, its too strong and will kill them. You need seperate systems for clones and veg. although you can use the veg unit all the way through to harvest.

I made a cabinet under one t5 light with the cloner and the veg unit, 24/7 light. You take clones from the plants in veg.

This is too easy, believe me. if i can do it you can too. Its like an assembly line everything just keeps moving. Its beautiful.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 20, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> Thanks, I'll flatten out the slope.
> 
> Also, I have a question about the timeline. I'm trying to build the smallest setup possible with only one flowering unit (instead of three), but I need to keep the clones alive (so I don't have to buy seeds all the time) and I don't really have room to keep a mother either. So the question is:
> 
> What is the best way to keep the plants alive while their waiting for the flowering unit? I've attached a pic of two options I've come up with.


You know I think I would just veg the fuck out the one plant. Let it get big but keep topping it so it stays fairly short. 

Then when it's time for it to go into flower you can take a new cutting and keep it going. The longer you veg, the bigger the harvest.


----------



## tintala (Nov 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Alot of times the guys at the hydro shops try and sell you stuff that you dont really need. (at least in my experience) yet they do mostly know what they are talking about.
> 
> Here is the cycle timer stink recomends, i use it and its perfect. most hydro store carry them.
> 
> CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer w/day-night function - Plantlighting Hydroponics


thanks, but why is everyone else answering my questions to stink? lol.


----------



## tintala (Nov 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink, my first batch is only 8 plants, im just about ready to put them in the flower system under one 600watt light.
> 
> would you stagger the plants ? or bunch them ?
> 
> being i just have the one 600 (for the time being) i am unsure of the best way to get the max yield. know what i mean?


 bunch them till they get bigger then stagger them.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 20, 2008)

tintala.... your trippin.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 20, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> Yah I&#8217;m a dick I know. I just got confused by one aspect and found the whole system and method link back to site he got a system from. StinkBud I&#8217;m sorry, you have helped many people give diagrams and plans that many people would never have been able to come up with them. You have also given personal insight and experience beyond anything contained at Astro Grows website. Any grower would understand trial and error and having someone else&#8217;s experience to build on is key. I commend you for that. I never suggested you invented aeroponic growing and I&#8217;m sorry if anyone thinks I have.
> 
> Besides pointing out everything is slightly modified version of another companies system a method, the only real question I asked, is your plant cycle. You keep saying 3 -> 3 -> 9 not hard to understand. You made a beautiful chart.
> 
> ...


No worries bro. Once you get to know me you will see that I have a big heart.

Like I say I don't keep mother plants. Taking cuttings from small plants in veg is not the same thing as running large full time mother plants.

I mix all my strains together in flower. I have to keep strains that finish about the same time. If one plant is ready before another I just cut the main part of the plant and leave enough so the roots don't die. 

I actually wrote a detailed post in this thread about why 9 weeks is good time schedule for a Sativa/Indica mix.

One thing you need to realize is plants are not machines. I say 9 weeks but that is just a general time I'm shooting for. If the plants aren't ready, I don't harvest. In fact right now according to my calendar I was supposed to start my flush last week. But I know the plants needed some more time so I gave them an extra week. It's really not a big deal.

Same with PPM. I say 2000 as a ballpark figure to start out with. If you are growing just one strain you can dial in the PPM perfect for just the one type of plant.

Check out the photos. The first photo has Blueberry, Shishkeberry and Snow Bud. The Second is Elvy and Goo. I just took the photos a minute ago.

Remember the photos of those little plants in the middle system from a month ago. That's the same plants in the third photo! I moved them to the left side of the room and put the new girls under the lights.

We are all very friendly in this thread. Everyone makes mistakes. I make more than my share. Sometime we say things that we wish we could take back. It happens all the time. I honestly love everyone here and hope that others pass it on. 

It takes a big man to forgive and forget. How about we all be friends now and grow some bud!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 20, 2008)

tintala said:


> thanks, but why is everyone else answering my questions to stink? lol.


Some of the guys like dirt and Dragon started a while ago when I first posted the thread. I'm really busy and these guys help me when I can't get to my computer. Others too. They have seen the same questions a hundred times and know the answer already. Thanks guys!!!!

These guys are your new friends.

This is not StinkBud's thread, this is everyone's thread. We are all working together as a team here. Firecracker, firecracker, siss boom baa...
ah fuck it, never mind I'm a shitty cheerleader.


----------



## DoobyDoo (Nov 20, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm a shitty cheerleader.


I bet you don't look very good in the little skirts, either! 

Anyway, I just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the great info. I do believe this has solved my problems. I was looking at doing a perpetual grow in soil, but was having logistical problems with my limited space (and I hear perpetual in soil is a pain in the ass!).

Anyhow, thanks much. I'll post pics in a few weeks when I'm all set up


----------



## WVPothead77 (Nov 20, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> It takes a big man to forgive and forget. How about we all be friends now and grow some bud!


Stink, I've been a faithful follower of your thread for a while now, very rarely posting because I wanted to be like a sponge and just absorb as much knowledge from the "class" as I could. After reading how you responded to the heckler's comments, I felt compelled to write this post. Since I was first exposed to weed, I have always believed that, like money, weed brings out the human tendencies that lie within us all, and magnifies the true nature of an individual. For example, if a person's motivation is greed, weed will only make them greedier, but if someone is motivated by giving and sharing, those qualities will only be enhanced, too.

While there are numerous threads out there in cyberspace with lots of good information on how to grow weed, there has always been a tremendously positive vibe I've gotten from reading yours. It wasn't just all of the time you've obviously poured into making the detailed plans, or the patience you've shown answering all of the questions, some of them multiple times, and some of them quite ridiculous. But it is abundantly clear to me that above all that, it is your compassion you have for your patients and the passion you have for the art and science of growing marijuana that sets you apart from the majority of those who post threads on the marijuana forums. You are truly a natural-born teacher and evolved soul, and I am grateful that I happened to stumble across your path and will do my best to pay it forward.



Thanks again for all you do,

A WV Pothead


----------



## repvip (Nov 20, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> I bet you don't look very good in the little skirts, either!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the great info. I do believe this has solved my problems. I was looking at doing a perpetual grow in soil, but was having logistical problems with my limited space (and I hear perpetual in soil is a pain in the ass!).
> 
> Anyhow, thanks much. I'll post pics in a few weeks when I'm all set up


Perpetual in soil is a major pain in the ass! Simply keeping the plants hydrated becomes a full time job. I am so happy that Stink's system has solved this simple, yet extremely annoying problem. And it get's better! No dirt!! Ever again! 

Does anyone know what temp SB's reservoirs are running? I know he likes to keep the temp low to avoid growth--just haven't caught an actual temp yet and was curious... I guess it's possible for the water to be too cold? Though it's way more likely to be too warm in most cases.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 21, 2008)

repvip said:


> Perpetual in soil is a major pain in the ass! Simply keeping the plants hydrated becomes a full time job. I am so happy that Stink's system has solved this simple, yet extremely annoying problem. And it get's better! No dirt!! Ever again!
> 
> Does anyone know what temp SB's reservoirs are running? I know he likes to keep the temp low to avoid growth--just haven't caught an actual temp yet and was curious... I guess it's possible for the water to be too cold? Though it's way more likely to be too warm in most cases.


Res temps should be between 60-70 degrees F. Anything over 70 and you are inviting all sorts of nasties like algae, etc. 

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 21, 2008)

Dragon... i have my exhaust on a timer to go on once every 2 hours for 15 minutes during light period,
(to exhaust heat and replenish the air)
but my timer only has 8 on off settings, so during the dark cycle it only comes on once every 4 hours.
Do you think the plants will have enough co2 during the dark cycle? there is passive intakes that probably let air in.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You know I think I would just veg the fuck out the one plant. Let it get big but keep topping it so it stays fairly short.
> 
> Then when it's time for it to go into flower you can take a new cutting and keep it going. The longer you veg, the bigger the harvest.


You're awesome stink.
By vegging the hell out of one plant I only need two systems. When I take the new cutting, I'll put it in water for three weeks, then add veg nutes for six (without moving the plant), then take a cutting when I move it to flower. 

I just wonder what kind of monsters I'll be growing by vegging for an extra three weeks.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 21, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dragon... i have my exhaust on a timer to go on once every 2 hours for 15 minutes during light period,
> (to exhaust heat and replenish the air)
> but my timer only has 8 on off settings, so during the dark cycle it only comes on once every 4 hours.
> Do you think the plants will have enough co2 during the dark cycle? there is passive intakes that probably let air in.


Are you running supplemental CO2? Is there a reason you don't just let the exhaust fan run 24/7?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 21, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Are you running supplemental CO2? Is there a reason you don't just let the exhaust fan run 24/7?


Im adding the co2 later when i can afford it.

do you think i should just run the fan 24/7? 
its a 435 cfm fan, in a 512 cubic ft room. It seems kinda unnecessary,, but i dont really know.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 21, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im adding the co2 later when i can afford it.
> 
> do you think i should just run the fan 24/7?
> its a 435 cfm fan, in a 512 cubic ft room. It seems kinda unnecessary,, but i dont really know.


I like to run my fan 24/7. Maybe try a Speedster-type controller and take it down a bit? 

That said, if you are controlling your humidity and heat they way you have it, I don't think you'll starve them of CO2 at night. That is the slow time for CO2.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Lets boycott this guy (mymentorsawebsite) he clearly is here to stir things up and criticize, he doest understand the process and thats too bad...booo hooo!
> 
> Let me be the last person on this thread to respond to him.
> 
> go away!!


He said he was sorry and I forgave him. He is our friend now and we should help him.

Everyone makes mistakes including me. Teaching how to grow is easy. Teaching how to love is hard.

If you learn only one thing from me dirt It should be how to forgive.

I know he pissed you off but you need to replace that anger with love. I know it sounds cheesy but it works.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dragon... i have my exhaust on a timer to go on once every 2 hours for 15 minutes during light period,
> (to exhaust heat and replenish the air)
> but my timer only has 8 on off settings, so during the dark cycle it only comes on once every 4 hours.
> Do you think the plants will have enough co2 during the dark cycle? there is passive intakes that probably let air in.


Don't run CO2 at night bro, plants can't use it...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

WVPothead77 said:


> Stink, I've been a faithful follower of your thread for a while now, very rarely posting because I wanted to be like a sponge and just absorb as much knowledge from the "class" as I could. After reading how you responded to the heckler's comments, I felt compelled to write this post. Since I was first exposed to weed, I have always believed that, like money, weed brings out the human tendencies that lie within us all, and magnifies the true nature of an individual. For example, if a person's motivation is greed, weed will only make them greedier, but if someone is motivated by giving and sharing, those qualities will only be enhanced, too.
> 
> While there are numerous threads out there in cyberspace with lots of good information on how to grow weed, there has always been a tremendously positive vibe I've gotten from reading yours. It wasn't just all of the time you've obviously poured into making the detailed plans, or the patience you've shown answering all of the questions, some of them multiple times, and some of them quite ridiculous. But it is abundantly clear to me that above all that, it is your compassion you have for your patients and the passion you have for the art and science of growing marijuana that sets you apart from the majority of those who post threads on the marijuana forums. You are truly a natural-born teacher and evolved soul, and I am grateful that I happened to stumble across your path and will do my best to pay it forward.
> 
> ...


Bro! That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. Thank you! It's people like you that keep me going!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> You're awesome stink.
> By vegging the hell out of one plant I only need two systems. When I take the new cutting, I'll put it in water for three weeks, then add veg nutes for six (without moving the plant), then take a cutting when I move it to flower.
> 
> I just wonder what kind of monsters I'll be growing by vegging for an extra three weeks.


I vegged the plants in my bathroom 3 weeks. Fuck dude! They are huge! I just turned them to 12/12. I'll take some pics later and show you what to expect.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 21, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> He said he was sorry and I forgave him. He is our friend now and we should help him.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes including me. Teaching how to grow is easy. Teaching how to love is hard.
> 
> ...


Yes i agree, i do forgive.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> StinkBud Quote:
> In conclusion I would like to say a few things to the people that actually matter to me. You know who you are...
> 
> Look you real friend actually kinda has the same question I know it may apply smaller setup.
> ...


Run two small one hole Aero/NFT systems. While one plant is in flower the other is in veg. 

Take a clone from the plant in veg at harvest. You can root in my Aero/DWC system if you run plain water and clonex. Once it roots you can start feeding it nutes.

Just let it veg until the flower room opens up. No mothers, no seeds but you will only harvest every 2 months. The good news is if you veg your plant in my system for 2 months you can expect a huge harvest from just that one plant.

Good luck bro!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 21, 2008)

stinky:
I wasnt going to post after you ask us not to waste time on the heckler, but after reading the comments to a couple of questions mentioned above me, I wanted to further congratulate you on being such a compassionate person!! I can take offense rather quickly and really its usually over dumb shit, but having a temper, caring person around rubs off on me and I usually need that to come around, I forgive the heckler and apologize for having "douchbag" thoughts. lol


----------



## potpimp (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## BigBud66 (Nov 21, 2008)

Dear Stinkbud, you are my new hero. You teach us how to do a indoor perpetual harvest with all your knowledge and life experiences, and now you are instilling some moral character in us as well. With all that you do for the cancer patients is truly to be commended. I was a teenager when my aunt passed from cancer and it was hard to watch, i wish i could of had aliveated some of her pain. I have been on RIU for only a couple of months now, the first Maryjane site that i have joined. I have learned alot from the forums and i find yours the most interesting, informitive and like vw said , its just a good vibe. I am a newb to growing , but i am going to start my grow soon, this will be my first ever. I was really nervous of doing this because i had lacked the knowledge, but your thread has changed that, i am chomping at the bit now. So Professor Stinkbud , i will be following all of your guidance in the classroom . I have turned on several people to this site and your thread, so i am spreading the word of your good works. I will post some pics of my progress when i get further along with my endeavor. Again, i would like to say thanks and kudos to Stinkbud and RIU. 
BigBud66


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

BigBud66 said:


> Dear Stinkbud, you are my new hero. You teach us how to do a indoor perpetual harvest with all your knowledge and life experiences, and now you are instilling some moral character in us as well. With all that you do for the cancer patients is truly to be commended. I was a teenager when my aunt passed from cancer and it was hard to watch, i wish i could of had aliveated some of her pain. I have been on RIU for only a couple of months now, the first Maryjane site that i have joined. I have learned alot from the forums and i find yours the most interesting, informitive and like vw said , its just a good vibe. I am a newb to growing , but i am going to start my grow soon, this will be my first ever. I was really nervous of doing this because i had lacked the knowledge, but your thread has changed that, i am chomping at the bit now. So Professor Stinkbud , i will be following all of your guidance in the classroom . I have turned on several people to this site and your thread, so i am spreading the word of your good works. I will post some pics of my progress when i get further along with my endeavor. Again, i would like to say thanks and kudos to Stinkbud and RIU.
> BigBud66


We are all here to help you. Like one big family!

I'm really glad everyone is enjoying this thread. I was hoping to make it a fun place to hang out and ask questions and it really seams like it is on mark.

Hanging out with you guys is way cool! I feel honored to have you all as my friends!


----------



## Mrwhitethumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Stink Bud,
*Awesome Info*
i wanted to pass on some medical marijuana info to you and all others concerned with helping people.
Keep up the GOD WORK
PLEASE CHECK OUT THESE SITES!!!

Run from the Cure, the Rick Simpson Story

Rick Simpson - "Run from the Cure"

Cure Cancer with Hemp Oil - Phoenix Tears

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7)


----------



## galo (Nov 21, 2008)

HUGE THANKS TO STINKBUD - AGAIN! Just wanted to update you with New Photos of our work in progress - I decided to use 4 3/4" x 4 3/4" Fence Posts instead of the 4x4 you recommended - I thought it may give a tad bit more room for the roots and the Plants to grow. Plus they were only $22 each at Lowes vs. $29 for the 4x4 at Home Depot??? Go Figure??? Anyway - take a look at my new pics and PLEASE anyone in good spirits (No Haters Please) feel free to comment or ask any questions about our StinkBud Set-up! OUR PATIENT GROUP SENDS MUCH LOVE TO YA!

When we built the first unit - you may notice in the pics - I was making the ajustments on the Fly with the new 4 3/4 size fence post - However the 2nd unit came out PERFECT! I expect the 3rd to finish just as well. We are excited to get the Walls finished with Mylar and Hopefully by next weekend we will install our 240v Outlets to help reduce the amp usage from our lights. 

This is what we plan to use for lights:
Mother Tray (1) 400w MH - 18/6
Clone and Veg (1) Florescent 4' with 2 Bulbs each 40w 3,000 Lumens Cool Whites and (2) 24" Florescent with 2 Bulbs each 15w 1100 Lumens Cool Whites.

I use the 24" Lights to get them as close to the smaller plants - the larger light is used at the back, as so are my taller plants.

Do you think this Lighting is Sufficient for my Mother, Clone and Veg set-up?

For the Flower Room towards the Back - a Divider will be used to black out the back part of the Room to allow a 12/12 Flower Cycle. 

I plan on using either (3 or 4) 400w HPS lights for the Flower Room - That will give me approx over (w/3)150,000 - (w/4)200,000 Lumens in the Flower Room- will that be enough - the 400w HPS lamps run on 2amps each at 240volts and we figured it was safer to run (4) 400w 2amps versus having to buy more lights with Higher Watts - Please let me know your thoughts on our light set-up! 

Thanks again for all you help and insight - again I welcome feedback on my growjournal from all our friends!













More Updated Pics in our Growroom Photo Album!!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 21, 2008)

galo said:


> HUGE THANKS TO STINKBUD - AGAIN! Just wanted to update you with New Photos of our work in progress - I decided to use 4 3/4" x 4 3/4" Fence Posts instead of the 4x4 you recommended - I thought it may give a tad bit more room for the roots and the Plants to grow. Plus they were only $22 each at Lowes vs. $29 for the 4x4 at Home Depot??? Go Figure??? Anyway - take a look at my new pics and PLEASE anyone in good spirits (No Haters Please) feel free to comment or ask any questions about our StinkBud Set-up! OUR PATIENT GROUP SENDS MUCH LOVE TO YA!
> 
> When we built the first unit - you may notice in the pics - I was making the ajustments on the Fly with the new 4 3/4 size fence post - However the 2nd unit came out PERFECT! I expect the 3rd to finish just as well. We are excited to get the Walls finished with Mylar and Hopefully by next weekend we will install our 240v Outlets to help reduce the amp usage from our lights.
> 
> ...


I have one hell of a big smile right now! Perfect dude! The larger fence posts is a great idea! I've never seen them before. They will work great.

4- 400's would work well. I imagine they will work better than my 2-1000s because the light will be spread out better. Any way you could use 600's? Are you trying to keep your power costs down?

I can hardly wait to see all those huge buds. You have the phatest quiver of strains I've ever heard of. It's going to be a fucking smorgasbord come harvest time! You're stoked!!! 

Keep the pics coming...


----------



## potpimp (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, got everything done to get my veg unit up and going. Got the timer plugged in and the LED's blazing on the new white widow babies.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 22, 2008)

I went looking in stores and online today and found out that none of the 20 Lowes & Home Depots in my city carry PVC fence posts. Does anyone know anyplace else I can them? Otherwise, I guess I'll have to use the round PVC pipes.


----------



## pelzroo (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been using the 6 inch pvc pipe and have had good results so far. I can't recall if stink said in the previous 97 pages a reason why he prefers the fence posts over them. 10 feet of 6 inch pvc at the dome depot was $25, and the dude there was more than happy to cut it down for me.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 22, 2008)

you can do a search for fence intall in your city,, ask for white vinyl fencing...thats what i did, they even cut the lengths i wanted and the caps. i got 6 4ft pieces and end caps for under 70$.


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Stink or DP, how big do the seedlings need to be before I throw them into the cloner then Veg unit? Currently all of mine are just on the first set of real leaves and the tap root has shot through the rapid rooter plug into my germ tray. I have some nice BB and Jack Herrer started, should be good!


----------



## stofmonster (Nov 22, 2008)

I know it cost more but there is a dealer for fence post on EBAY
PVC VINYL FENCE AND RAILING POST 4x4X6 - eBay (item 290032341587 end time Dec-09-08 05:53:50 PST)
he has 4x4 and 5x5

My clones have been in two weeks and I built a veg unit today I will take some pics next weekend of my C99 xapollo 11 babies. I am so excited to build my flower unit. No more dirt indoors for me yeaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 22, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stink or DP, how big do the seedlings need to be before I throw them into the cloner then Veg unit? Currently all of mine are just on the first set of real leaves and the tap root has shot through the rapid rooter plug into my germ tray. I have some nice BB and Jack Herrer started, should be good!


 
You see that picture like 3 posts up? Those are big enough to put in the cloner. You carefully remove the rockwool and let the neoprene collar hold the plant in place. Just make sure that the root is below the bottom of the collar and that the leaves are above the top. I've had no problems doing it. Since you started in peat pellets I would do the same thing - carefully remove the pellet from around the root and get that baby in the cloner. I suppose if the root is already sticking out from the bottom of the pellet you could leave it in the pellet but then you gotta jam the entire thing in the netpot etc etc and I think it would just be easier to remove the entire pellet. Let me know what you end up doing.

DP


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 22, 2008)

potpimp said:


>


The first time you posted this hateful message I wrote out a whole page to you on how you are or what you are. You know what, I would rather be a "retard" then a person who is a hater. 
I know you probably did not intend to bring a message of hate to this thread, but you are. There is nothing wrong with being slow or as you say, retarded.

I really hope that I won't see this again, it is very offensive to a lot of people, not just me.

Peace dude!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 22, 2008)

Well..its been 3 weeks since i took clones from my now flowering plants. I just moved them into the veg unit...all i have to say is HOLY COW!!!!!! THE ROOTS ARE FREAKIN SO LONG.

I left behind 10 of the smallest ones.. but im thinking they wont be very small for long. hmm what to do with them? I have 10 left in the cloner.
in a couple weeks i can clone the new veg plants but by then these 10 in the cloner are gonna be pretty big...i could just add the nutes to the clone unit but somehow that wont work beacuse it will mess up the timeline and .....crap im too stoned. need help im stuck on stupid.


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud! Great posts! I can't wait to get started!

A couple of questions:
1) Did I understand correctly that you cut the roots when they get too long?

2) Could a person take and stack two fence posts on top of each other, then cut say a three inch hole in the bottom of the top post and a three inch hole in the bottom post to give them more room for roots?

Thanks again for all your info!

Milty


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 22, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I went looking in stores and online today and found out that none of the 20 Lowes & Home Depots in my city carry PVC fence posts. Does anyone know anyplace else I can them? Otherwise, I guess I'll have to use the round PVC pipes.


Look in the vinyl fence area. There really vinyl post sleeves. If that doesn't help. I would just try online. Good luck


----------



## cronusoner (Nov 22, 2008)

very good job! subscribed!


----------



## galo (Nov 23, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> I've been using the 6 inch pvc pipe and have had good results so far. I can't recall if stink said in the previous 97 pages a reason why he prefers the fence posts over them. 10 feet of 6 inch pvc at the dome depot was $25, and the dude there was more than happy to cut it down for me.


I found my 4 3/4" x 8' PVC Vinyl Sleaves at Lowes - I found them in the Garden Center where they Keep the Wrough Iron Gates, Bricks and Fence Stuff - when I asked an employee they kept sending me to the Plumming Section - No Square only the tubes - Good Luck - they were $22 each.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 23, 2008)

galo said:


> I found my 4 3/4" x 8' PVC Vinyl Sleaves at Lowes - I found them in the Garden Center where they Keep the Wrough Iron Gates, Bricks and Fence Stuff - when I asked an employee they kept sending me to the Plumming Section - No Square only the tubes - Good Luck - they were $22 each.


they did the same thing to me to.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well..its been 3 weeks since i took clones from my now flowering plants. I just moved them into the veg unit...all i have to say is HOLY COW!!!!!! THE ROOTS ARE FREAKIN SO LONG.
> 
> I left behind 10 of the smallest ones.. but im thinking they wont be very small for long. hmm what to do with them? I have 10 left in the cloner.
> in a couple weeks i can clone the new veg plants but by then these 10 in the cloner are gonna be pretty big...i could just add the nutes to the clone unit but somehow that wont work beacuse it will mess up the timeline and .....crap im too stoned. need help im stuck on stupid.


You will always have plants left behind. That is actually a big part of my plan. Some plants grow slow as fuck! My Diesel takes a 3-4 WEEKS to root. I know, WTF. So the extra time really help strains like this catch up the the fast ones like AK47 and Bubblegum.

These big plants left behind will be the ones you take the most cuttings from. Remember how I told you that before long you will have cuttings coming out your ass. Well, guess what?

I keep the big plants all on one side away from the new ones so they don't shade them. When you put the big plants in the flower unit think ahead so the big plants won't shade the smaller ones. Usually my fast strains will catch up and pass the slower strains. 

You are going to shit in two weeks bro. The speed at which your plants will grow is beyond imagination.


----------



## davedub69 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey StinkBud, not to go completely off topic here, but what are thoughts/opinions of an aero/nft VERTICAL GROW? Another speculation i have is what about adding a small fan (ie computer fan) to each fence post to add air circulation to root zone? THANKS for all the knowledge!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

Milton187 said:


> Hey Stinkbud! Great posts! I can't wait to get started!
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1) Did I understand correctly that you cut the roots when they get too long?
> ...


The roots grow the whole length of the fencepost. The root issue is the reason why I use Aero/NFT for flower instead of just leaving them in the veg unit the whole time.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 23, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You will always have plants left behind. That is actually a big part of my plan. Some plants grow slow as fuck! My Diesel takes a 3-4 WEEKS to root. I know, WTF. So the extra time really help strains like this catch up the the fast ones like AK47 and Bubblegum.
> 
> These big plants left behind will be the ones you take the most cuttings from. Remember how I told you that before long you will have cuttings coming out your ass. Well, guess what?
> 
> ...


Thanks stink, the thing im having trouble with is,
do i just leave these 10 plants that didnt make the veg unit in plain water still? my cloner is 24 holes and my veg is 14. so i will always have 10 plants that get left behind. but if i add nutes to the cloner with the 10 that got left behind, how can i put clones in there in a couple weeks? 

and you are right i have cutting coming out the ying yang.....

also this strain called red grape is growing twice as fast as my ak-47s...wow


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

davedub69 said:


> hey StinkBud, not to go completely off topic here, but what are thoughts/opinions of an aero/nft VERTICAL GROW? Another speculation i have is what about adding a small fan (ie computer fan) to each fence post to add air circulation to root zone? THANKS for all the knowledge!


Here are some issues I have.

1) I keep my new plants directly under my lights. When I harvest one of the side batches the new plants move over and take their place. So my garden is not static, the systems are moved every three weeks.

2) Moving water up takes a lot of power. Water is heavy. You will need at least 3X the pump size to get the same pressure. Larger pumps mean more heat. As soon as your water goes over 72 you need a water chiller. You will need one for each reservoir. The chillers don't have a pump either so you have to buy one for each chiller. The chillers will draw more power and give off heat so you need to think ahead.

3) My plants would grow into my ceiling.

4) WTF bro? A pound every three weeks is not enough? You will be hacking up oysters all day if you smoke that much.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks stink, the thing im having trouble with is,
> do i just leave these 10 plants that didnt make the veg unit in plain water still? my cloner is 24 holes and my veg is 14. so i will always have 10 plants that get left behind. but if i add nutes to the cloner with the 10 that got left behind, how can i put clones in there in a couple weeks?
> 
> and you are right i have cutting coming out the ying yang.....
> ...


The clonex has a small amount of nutes. You won't want to keep your fast strains back. It's kind of funny though... Everyone start with worrying about not having enough clones but within month everyone will be worrying about what to do with all the clones they have.

I give away a lot of clones to other patients. I also will put one or two in soil just for shits and grins


----------



## davedub69 (Nov 23, 2008)

StinkBud, thanks for the reply. I agree with your responses but I also think i have solutions to the problems you have listed. First, why does it matter is if plants positions are static vs. passive? With a vertical grow no need to move plants since light is always being properly dispered from central area. Second, with regards to moving water upwards. I planned on putting res. on shelves level with each plant site. No need to pump water so high then. Third, with reagrds to plants growing into ceiling, just tie them down or use a scrog type setup; just controlt hem where you want them to grow to. Fourth, can NEVER have too much  I am just trying to come up with a super efficent way of growing and i feel the VERTICAL grow is a very efficent way to grow that not too many people are on board with yet. Just my 2 cents worth. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 23, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The clonex has a small amount of nutes. You won't want to keep your fast strains back. It's kind of funny though... Everyone start with worrying about not having enough clones but within month everyone will be worrying about what to do with all the clones they have.
> 
> I give away a lot of clones to other patients. I also will put one or two in soil just for shits and grins


I just did 15 clones yesterday and they all look good. Thanks so much. I'll post a pix later. you are so right about not knowing what to do with clones  there's only so many holes in the flower system.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

davedub69 said:


> StinkBud, thanks for the reply. I agree with your responses but I also think i have solutions to the problems you have listed. First, why does it matter is if plants positions are static vs. passive? With a vertical grow no need to move plants since light is always being properly dispered from central area. Second, with regards to moving water upwards. I planned on putting res. on shelves level with each plant site. No need to pump water so high then. Third, with reagrds to plants growing into ceiling, just tie them down or use a scrog type setup; just controlt hem where you want them to grow to. Fourth, can NEVER have too much  I am just trying to come up with a super efficent way of growing and i feel the VERTICAL grow is a very efficent way to grow that not too many people are on board with yet. Just my 2 cents worth. Thanks again for the input!


Go for it bro! I hope it works for you...


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I put them all in the cloner and so far so good. I figure a couple days in the cloner then I will move them into the veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks stink, the thing im having trouble with is,
> do i just leave these 10 plants that didnt make the veg unit in plain water still? my cloner is 24 holes and my veg is 14. so i will always have 10 plants that get left behind. but if i add nutes to the cloner with the 10 that got left behind, how can i put clones in there in a couple weeks?
> 
> and you are right i have cutting coming out the ying yang.....
> ...


There is a small amount of nutrients in the Clonex. The clones won't be pretty but they will survive just fine. As soon as they go into veg they will grow like crazy!

Sounds like the RD is going to be the shit bro! AK grows fast as fuck. I only have one strain that outgrows it (Purple Silver).


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Stinkbud,

Thanks for the reply. I will NOT cut the roots! I may doulble up the posts not sure yet. 
I am going to incorporate the CO2 system into the pvc framework. Made the CO2 system out of a welder gas selenoid and regulator hooked to Intermatic Timer. (selenoid 24 volts-ran by old laptop charger)

One more question! Do you have any idea how many spray nozzles the 396 GPH pump will run?

Thank you for your time!

Milton


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 23, 2008)

stink holly shit! 100 pages this thread rocks
so my girls are in the veg unit now holly shit they grow quick! i was just wondering when moving the plants to flower the last holes clossest to the res how do you keep the roots from falling out the hole in the front? wont the water flow keep pushing them out? thanks for all the time you spend on this thread! our group really thanks you!


----------



## dspec (Nov 23, 2008)

kinda sucks this thread isnt stickied anymore... finished my cloner today, my local hydro store sucks though, all they had were expensive needle sprayers and not enough neo collars >_< il through up some pics once i get my room built


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 23, 2008)

Milton187 said:


> Hi Stinkbud,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will NOT cut the roots! I may doulble up the posts not sure yet.
> I am going to incorporate the CO2 system into the pvc framework. Made the CO2 system out of a welder gas selenoid and regulator hooked to Intermatic Timer. (selenoid 24 volts-ran by old laptop charger)
> ...


You can get a slightly smaller pump. A 300 gph pump will work in the aerocloner which has 10 nozzles. I can tell you that 300 gph pump will NOT handle 20 nozzles but that a 500 gph can handle it pretty well.

So....300 gph - 10 nozzles 
500 gph - 20 nozzles 

I'd guess that a 400 gph pump can handle roughly 15 red EZ-Clone sprayer heads.

Hope that helps, 
DP


----------



## galo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey StinkBud - we have been very busy builders this weekend - take a look at our work in progress. 
Got Pictures Today:
What we did:
Installed 240v Lines with a 20 Fuse Pull Switch for )easy/safe access.
Converted all our MH lights from 110 to 240 to save $ - 4amps to 2amps 
Installed (2) 240v Electric Timers - Flower Room 12/12 - Mother Tray 18/6
Installed (5) 400w MH Lights and Ballasts - 4 for Flower Room, 1 Mother

Now we need to install the divider that will separate the Flower room from the Veg room and then install the air intake and out for each side of the room for Veg and Flower, along with the Carbon filter for smell . 

My poor babies have been doing well through the contruction dust and movement. I hope they continue to do as well. Can you think of anything that I can improve or change with our set-up - all our friends here are welcome to comment in our grow room journal. 













See More Pics Click Here to view our Marijuana Grow Room


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

dspec said:


> kinda sucks this thread isnt stickied anymore...


Maybe if we all ask these guys nicely they will make it a sticky again.

potroast's Marijuana Growing Profile
Garden Knowm's Marijuana Growing Profile
Widow Maker's Marijuana Growing Profile
fdd2blk's Marijuana Growing Profile

I wonder why they took it down?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

galo said:


> Hey StinkBud - we have been very busy builders this weekend - take a look at our work in progress.
> Got Pictures Today:
> What we did:
> Installed 240v Lines with a 20 Fuse Pull Switch for )easy/safe access.
> ...


I have to say I am really proud of you guys. You're doing a great job! It's nice to hear about people working together. I image you guys had a fun time building it too.

I really dig seeing the photos dude! Keep'em coming...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for answering all my questions stinkbud.

Galo your room looks awesome!!

Hey guys,,, where im at the humidity outside has reached 86% and it looks like rain in the forecast in a day or two. 
My flower room temp is between 61- 63deg daylight, its cold tonight, 56deg outside.
My humidity in the room is 67%.

The temp seems low, and can easily be fixed when i add another light soon. But the humidity seems high at 67%. My exhaust is running 24/7 and i have the oscilating fan blowing at all times.
but still the exhaust is sucking in cool humid outside air. If i turn off the exhaust fan it would probably warm up but then the humidity would go up.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for answering all my questions stinkbud.
> 
> Galo your room looks awesome!!
> 
> ...


I just picked up a dehumidifier at Frys for $150. I just plugged it in and came out and read this post. You must have ESP.

I have it set for 45-55%. It has a hose attachment in the back so I can have the water drain right back into one of the reservoirs (I need a hose).


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink holly shit! 100 pages this thread rocks
> so my girls are in the veg unit now holly shit they grow quick! i was just wondering when moving the plants to flower the last holes clossest to the res how do you keep the roots from falling out the hole in the front? wont the water flow keep pushing them out? thanks for all the time you spend on this thread! our group really thanks you!


I keep pushing the roots back into the fence post for the first few days until I get tired of it and just say fuck it and cut'em. I don't know why but cutting the roots dosn't effect the plants. Even the end plants. Weird but true...

Eventually they will grow into a mat covering the whole bottom of the fence post.

After a while you will have new tap roots growing out into the water. I don't cut them until I have to. The only thing you really have to watch out for is the roots getting sucked up into the pump.

The mat is made of a million little tiny root hairs. It turns black/brown from the nutrients. It's actually kind of cool looking. It dosn't look like any normal root system you have ever seen.

When I used to grow soil I would end up with this huge root ball. With Aero I end up with a little fuzzy afro.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Stink and friends

Great info and tutorial. Was wondering where do you get the neoprene inserts for the cloner? Can they be ordered online? THx in advanced for the info


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am looking to build one of these, I have read through the thread and seen what is needed, etc. However i have one major issue, i dont have the height available that this setup seems to need (im guessing that with even a 3' tall plant i will need 5')

My plan is to build a cloner, veg and flower. I am working with what will be divided into 2 sections, the clone/veg location, and the flower. I only want to do 3-4 plants. I have the 150w HPS light coming, and might get a fl for the veg/clone so my height requirement drops on that side... 

Has anyone figured out how to make this setup "smaller" in terms of height, not plants, but just height, I know smaller containers will work, but if im doing 3-4 plants total, how large of a rubbermaid should i have?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 24, 2008)

nourdmrolnmt1 said:


> I am looking to build one of these, I have read through the thread and seen what is needed, etc. However i have one major issue, i dont have the height available that this setup seems to need (im guessing that with even a 3' tall plant i will need 5')
> 
> My plan is to build a cloner, veg and flower. I am working with what will be divided into 2 sections, the clone/veg location, and the flower. I only want to do 3-4 plants. I have the 150w HPS light coming, and might get a fl for the veg/clone so my height requirement drops on that side...
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to make this setup "smaller" in terms of height, not plants, but just height, I know smaller containers will work, but if im doing 3-4 plants total, how large of a rubbermaid should i have?


Rubbermaid makes the same size containers only shorter. Since you only have a few plants, it would work great. 

My little 6 hole unit is growing out of control right now. I vegged them for a month and I wouldn't be surprised to pull 10-12oz. just from that one harvest. It uses a little 10 gal res. The Aero/NFT systems can use any brand of container since there are no sprayers inside the res.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 24, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hi Stink and friends
> 
> Great info and tutorial. Was wondering where do you get the neoprene inserts for the cloner? Can they be ordered online? THx in advanced for the info


If you don't have a local store you can order them online. You can get the sprayers, pump, nutes and net pots all at the same time.

If you do have a local hydro store have them order the stuff for you and keep it in stock for when you need it. Always support your local community if possible!!!!

Always order twice as many sprayers as you need. That way you will always have a clean set to put in after every harvest.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 24, 2008)

Everyone is acting like I'm some kind of expert or something. You need to think of it like this. If you give a monkey a typewriter sooner or later he will type a word. Well I'm the monkey and the Aero system is my word...

So in reality I'm just an average Joe just like everyone else here. I've just been fucking up longer than most. I thought I would expose some of my stupid mistakes so you all know how I arrived where I am now. Plus they are really funny!

*1)* 1977, me and my buddy decide to become weed barons. We take a bunch of shitty Mexican seeds and throw them in the dirt. All of them sprouted and then died except for one.

We grew that plant until it was 10ft. tall! We were so fucking excited! Then it started to flower. We couldn't figure out where all the buds were. All there was was these little tiny yellow flowers. We didn't even know what a male plant was.

We harvested the plant and tried smoking it but we might as well been smoking a turd because it tasted like shit and gave us a headache....

*2)* I had a small grow going in my garage. I heard that urine was high in nitrogen and if you piss on you plants they will grow like crazy! Well that might be fine for outdoors but I was indoors.

So I pissed on a plant to try it out. The plant died and the piss stunk up the whole room. You only need like a teaspoon of piss per gallon and I must of pissed a half of a cup!

So I dried the buds and tried smoking some. Tasted just like piss....

*3)* I heard that organic nutes was the way to go and fish emulsion was the shit! So I tried it out. Sure enough the plants grew like crazy! I keep feeding them until the leaves where almost black/green and curling under. I figured if a little nutes is good a lot must be great!

I had yet to learn about flushing so I ran the plants hot as shit all the way to harvest. The harvest was actually pretty good. I dried the buds and tried them out. They tasted just like fish ass....

*4)* Back in the day I didn't know how to clone so I ran seeds. I was getting ready to move so I ran a seed batch to have plenty of seeds to get started at my next house.

I harvest all the seeds and put them in little film containers and packed them away with everything else. It took few months for our house to be finished so the seeds set in storage until I could start up my op again.

I finally got all moved in and set up. I opened the film containers and every fucking seed was completely molded and dead. I lost every seed I had! Oops...

*5)* One time I was up snowboarding at the mountain. I was setting in my car taking bong hits. I was right in the middle of a bong hit and looked to my left. There, one foot away was a cop watching the whole thing. It scared the shit out of me!!!

So I rolled down the window and tried not to blow all the smoke in his face. He made me get out and asked me for all my stash. All I had was this one huge dank bud. So he made take it out to the snow and stomp it in with my boot. He let me go but I was still bummed because that was my only stash.

So I went up riding some more and when I came down I thought, emmmm, I wonder if that bud it still in the snow where I stomped it. So I went over to look and started digging. Sure enough there was the bud! I was a little wet but in perfect shape. I dried it on the car heater and smoked it on the way home....

You guys having fun yet? Shall I go on?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats some funnyass shit bro!! I have many stories too, Like when my dad wondered why all the sudden i started carrying a backpack.. he snooped around one day when i was in the shower and found my stash...he flushed it down the toilet as i was taking the shower and the hot water hit me with a jolt, i poked my head out just in time to see an oz of weed going down..lol

After high school i didnt smoke for several years ( i didnt much like the high any more) . Then 4 years ago my buddy and i were driving home from surfing all day and we went off the canyon and flipped over at least 8 times.. i have a bad back and neck now and found marijuana was my only relief. 

thanks god for the ganja!!!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 24, 2008)

LMAO, those are some great stories Stinkbud. I feel your pain and know exactly what you mean about the fuckups. I would guess that every "expert" was a clusterfuck of mistakes when they first started. Actually, I had been smoking for two years and a friend found a plant. We snatched off some big fan leaves and tried smoking them. It was years later that I even knew that they grew buds or that that was the good stuff.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 24, 2008)

Wait... there are MALE PLANTS?!??!


----------



## repvip (Nov 24, 2008)

Keep going!!!


----------



## happyface (Nov 24, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Everyone is acting like I'm some kind of expert or something. You need to think of it like this. If you give a monkey a typewriter sooner or later he will type a word. Well I'm the monkey and the Aero system is my word...
> 
> So in reality I'm just an average Joe just like everyone else here. I've just been fucking up longer than most. I thought I would expose some of my stupid mistakes so you all know how I arrived where I am now. Plus they are really funny!
> 
> ...


 AHAHAAAAHHAHA. GREAT STUFF the urine one is kinda strange but the snowboarding one is funny shit.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Great shit stink!! I always bring a blunt for the chair lift when I'm out boarding!


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 24, 2008)

stink cheak this out
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/brvJ2fGXusU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/brvJ2fGXusU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a question about germinating seeds. I've read you should put them in a damp paper towel in a dark, warm area, but what do you do with them after they sprout? How soon before you can put it in the cloner?


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 24, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I have a question about germinating seeds. I've read you should put them in a damp paper towel in a dark, warm area, but what do you do with them after they sprout? How soon before you can put it in the cloner?


*Hopefully Stinkbud won't mind, but I can answer that. I'm soon to be trying it from seed myself, so whenever seeds get mentioned in this thread, I've copied the posts, so without further ado, here are Stinkbud's comments regarding seeds:*

_Quote:_
Originally Posted by *vertise*
*quick question man i love the thread. gave you rep would give more if i could. I am only able to work with seeds how do i go about growing with hydroponics starting with seeds. like what do i use instead of that foam
* 
Start the seed in a wet paper towel. Once they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug. Put the plug in the 2" net pot and stick it in the cloner. 

You can't use the neoprene collar yet but you can buy a different type of collar that will allow the sprout to come up through (they are white and snap on). Or you could make something temporary (to keep the water from spraying out).

One you get a good tap root coming out split the plug in half and take the sprout out. Be gentle! 

Now just take the sprout and place it in a neoprene collar. Put the net pot back into the cloner.

This is what I did for the Skunk seeds I used and it worked great.

_Quote:_
*About starting from seeds - do you think it would be okay to leave the germinated seeds in rockwool and put them in the cloner or would you have to wait until the rockwool has roots popping out?*

Either way should work fine.

Also - how long to leave the plants in the cloner until you transfer them to the veg unit and give them nutes?

You can do it as soon as you see roots.

My cutting stay in the cloner 3 weeks because there is no where for them to go until the veg plants go into the flower room.


_Quote:_
Originally Posted by *torrey420*
*I have the aero cloner all built, just wondering when I should put seedlings in it, did you start your seed in the aerocloner?*

[FONT=&quot]Start your seed in a wet paper towel as usual. When they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug under fluorescent lighting.

Soon you will see a long tap root coming out the bottom. As soon as it is about 2" long break open the Rapid Rooter plug and remove the seedling. (be gentle!)

Take the seedling and very carefully put it in the neoprene collar and net pot. Place it in the cloner and your done. 

Another option is to leave the plant in the plug and just put it in the net pot. You will need to buy a $10 pump filter bag for your pump. Little pieces of the Rapid Rooter plug will break off and plug your sprayers if you don't have a filter bag.

Seedlings can go into the veg unit sooner than cuttings because they already have roots. So within a few days go ahead and transfer the seedling to the veg unit.

Remember, seedlings have to stay in veg until you see preflowers. You can take them into flower sooner but it won't do you any good. Plants have to reach a certain maturity to flower, just like us. Clones are already mature...[/FONT]


----------



## SmokenGirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Stink...you are a genious....waiting for an encore...ha ha ....but look, I cant afford that timer that has 1 min on and 5 min off intervals (just yet) but can find a 5 min on and 5 min off ( for now)...will that get me by for a lil while and not cause any real problems please? Thanks for any help....


----------



## andyman (Nov 24, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I went looking in stores and online today and found out that none of the 20 Lowes & Home Depots in my city carry PVC fence posts. Does anyone know anyplace else I can them? Otherwise, I guess I'll have to use the round PVC pipes.


a store called "Menards" there new and are cheaper than lowes and home depot. plus they have 5" post .


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> _Quote:_
> Originally Posted by *vertise*
> *quick question man i love the thread. gave you rep would give more if i could. I am only able to work with seeds how do i go about growing with hydroponics starting with seeds. like what do i use instead of that foam*
> Start the seed in a wet paper towel. Once they pop put them in a Rapid Rooter plug. Put the plug in the 2" net pot and stick it in the cloner.
> ...


Thanks picasso, err...stinkbud.
Just a couple more questions.
Is rockwool the same as a rapid rooter plug?
And instead of a filter bag, what do you think about covering the end of the fence post with panty hose?


----------



## mymentorisawebsite (Nov 24, 2008)

Rapid rooter plugs are derived from tree bark they are made by General Hydroponics (about $10-12 for 50)

Rockwool - mineral fibers or man-made mineral fibers made from natural or synthetic minerals or metal oxides (about $5-10 for 50)

I prefer Rapid Rooter per they are nice all natural tree bark and I find they have better air/water ratio. They are less dense I find rockwool adsorbs a lot more water (like a sponge).


----------



## mymentorisawebsite (Nov 24, 2008)

StinkBud question for you. You use a Milwaukee SM802 pH/EC/TDS meter right? How do you care for it? Do you store it in MA9015 storage solution or dry? How often do you calibrate it or how off is it when you do?

For everyone else - if your looking for one of these meters, good for aero per they go to 4000ppm. The best price I ever found was 165 @ a site that says they have a lowest price guarante even they wouldn't match this [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Authorized Milwaukee Master Distributor at $140
*[/FONT]


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 24, 2008)

andyman said:


> a store called "Menards" there new and are cheaper than lowes and home depot. plus they have 5" post .


I remember shopping at Menard's in the 70's. It isn't the holidays until the Menard's jingle on the radio changes from "Save Big Money at Menard's!" to "Warm seasons greetings to you all from Menards!"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menards


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> Thanks picasso, err...stinkbud.
> Just a couple more questions.
> Is rockwool the same as a rapid rooter plug?
> And instead of a filter bag, what do you think about covering the end of the fence post with panty hose?


Rockwool is made from spun rock. Rapid Rooter plugs are made from bark.

A pump bag is only $10 bro! It has multiple layers of filter cloth and will work a lot better than panty hose.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2008)

mymentorisawebsite said:


> StinkBud question for you. You use a Milwaukee SM802 pH/EC/TDS meter right? How do you care for it? Do you store it in MA9015 storage solution or dry? How often do you calibrate it or how off is it when you do?
> 
> For everyone else - if your looking for one of these meters, good for aero per they go to 4000ppm. The best price I ever found was 165 @ a site that says they have a lowest price guarante even they wouldn't match this [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Authorized Milwaukee Master Distributor at $140
> *[/FONT]


That's dirt cheap for the Milwaukee! I don't have one yet, I use separate meters made by Oakton.

I only calibrate my meters once every three months or after I change the battery. They are never off though.

I keep a jar of distilled water with a little bleach in it. After I use my meters I always rinse them off in the bleach water.

I always store my PH meter wet so the sensor won't dry out (as per the instructions)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude my first batch is blowin up!! I was thinking about what i should do when these girls are up by the ceiling? Ya know i vegged them a little too long and there gonna be big. I have been training them a little, but when i get the other 2 systems into the flower room and with my 2 lights at the moment i guess i will just need to raise one of the lights higher above the big girls?

heres a pic of one week of growth.


----------



## untitled1 (Nov 25, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dude my first batch is blowin up!! I was thinking about what i should do when these girls are up by the ceiling? Ya know i vegged them a little too long and there gonna be big. I have been training them a little, but when i get the other 2 systems into the flower room and with my 2 lights at the moment i guess i will just need to raise one of the lights higher above the big girls?
> 
> heres a pic of one week of growth.


How many plants do you have there? I can't wait to get my grow started, that looks awesome.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 25, 2008)

Good one Stink!! I remember smoking a male plant because I didnt know the difference yet!! lol good times


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 25, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> How many plants do you have there? I can't wait to get my grow started, that looks awesome.


Thats only 8 plants. HOLY COW!!!


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 25, 2008)

Found black vinyl high quality 4" x 4" x 80" fence posts for 10.00 @ http://www.huskervinyl.com/ Also got black tops for a buck!

email Ron the owner @ [email protected]
for other sizes and colors. Very helpful guy. 

They have 5x5x80 about 22 bucks and 6x6 in white for about 40.00.

I had my black ones cut to 39" for space reasons @ no charge.
About 15.00 shipping for 6 39" inchers and 12 black tops.
Total bill was 56.78 including shipping! Better quality but not as long as 
the ones I picked up @ Lowes. (80" versus 100")

I like supporting the little guy whenever possible. Hope this may help
those who can't find posts.

Milty


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dude my first batch is blowin up!! I was thinking about what i should do when these girls are up by the ceiling? Ya know i vegged them a little too long and there gonna be big. I have been training them a little, but when i get the other 2 systems into the flower room and with my 2 lights at the moment i guess i will just need to raise one of the lights higher above the big girls?
> 
> heres a pic of one week of growth.


They still have another week of stretch before they settle down and start producing buds.

Get some bread ties and start training the girls!

I keep my lights the same height all the time.

Your doing a great job Dirt!!!!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 25, 2008)

I got roots about an inch long coming out of my little pots. Thanks Stinkbud.


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait a day or 2, my seedlings already have roots about 5-6"s long, I'm getting ready to put them in the veg unit soon!


----------



## funtogrow (Nov 25, 2008)

got my frame built but got to wait for the lady to get home with the saw...lol...well here a pic of it the in middle of the show all that damn dirt.....


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2008)

funtogrow said:


> got my frame built but got to wait for the lady to get home with the saw...lol...well here a pic of it the in middle of the show all that damn dirt.....


You did a great job on the frame. That's the hard part, the rest is easy.

As much as soil sucks it is good experience for you.


----------



## andyman (Nov 25, 2008)

hey stinkbud Im making my cloner tonight , but Im using 14 gallon rubbermaid roughneck totes and was looking your plans over and there for 18gallon totes.
my question is how far down from the top of the lid does the "H" shape sprayer unit need to be down from the lid. or is it not real critical and I can just figure about 4 or 5 inches?

thanks for all the help you have given to people worldwide


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> They still have another week of stretch before they settle down and start producing buds.
> 
> Get some bread ties and start training the girls!
> 
> ...


Have you tried using bushmaster? It stops that stretch phase, and stacks the bud sites..saves you 2 weeks


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 25, 2008)

Milton187 said:


> Found black vinyl high quality 4" x 4" x 80" fence posts for 10.00 @ http://www.huskervinyl.com/ Also got black tops for a buck!
> 
> email Ron the owner @ [email protected]
> for other sizes and colors. Very helpful guy.
> ...


Black is good for your res, but I am not so sure about your plant box. I would think you would be much better off with a reflective surface under your plants, but I am no pro. Last time I was looking at this thread I think it was like page 90 or so. That was like 2 days ago or something and I may have missed why you are looking at black.

I guess this is as much of a question as it is a comment.


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Stink,
Have you heard of the organic-hydroponic hybrid system? I think they talk a little bit about the topic on RIU, but there is not a whole lot of info on it from people who have tried it. 

What it is would be kind of a cross between soil and hybrid grow. They use the top roots for nutrients which are sitting in dirt so that any organic nutrients can be used directly without making a tea. Using organic ferts in the dirt and plain old water in a bucket under it so that the bottom roots can grow out into the water for hydration. There is no nutrients in the water. Basically, if you took a GH waterfarm, drill out larger holes in the bottom which needs to be done with this system anyway, then putting a layer of coco fibers or the like on the bottom of the top bucket to keep the dirt in the top bucket and not filter down to the water and make yuk soup.

My friend did one bucket, although he did not use a name brand system like the waterfarm, he only used it as a Basically. He grew one plant from seed in it and the darn thing went male on him, but it grew very nice and quick. He is going to use it to pollinate one of his private strains to get some more Indica back into his plants. They seem to be heading leaning to the Sativa strain in his latest crop of seed. Other then his small male plant, I have only heard from the original poster on someone using this system. 

What do you think? Have you or anyone else for that matter tried this system? Sorry to jack your thread, but everyone that is anyone is reading your fantastic post. Do you write for a living? You evidently have some education by the way you write. So articulate. 

Thanks for all your help Stinky and everyone else. You guys have almost got me to grow something. You have sparked my interest into trying this system. I calculated out how much it would cost me locally and I came up with $145.00 which includes an extra pump for emergencies. I see they want $800 for the store bought version similar to your system.
Not a bad markup considering I bought my parts for retail price.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

why isnt this thread a sticky anymore?


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 25, 2008)

I will paint the unit with a rubberized paint. Flat white. I've used it on everything so far. I am worried about heat transfer with the black.

It is the bucks saved and "give the money to the little guy" part that I like.

Can't beat the price. 

Milty


----------



## repvip (Nov 25, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Black is good for your res, but I am not so sure about your plant box. I would think you would be much better off with a reflective surface under your plants, but I am no pro. Last time I was looking at this thread I think it was like page 90 or so. That was like 2 days ago or something and I may have missed why you are looking at black.
> 
> I guess this is as much of a question as it is a comment.


Pretty sure it won't matter. Take a look at Stink's pics.. the plants are huge! Dirt's plants are even bigger! Light isn't making it through all the foliage anyway... those are good prices too! Even the shipping..


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 25, 2008)

Stinkbud,

I have built a 10 site cloner unit as per your instructions, and a 40 site flower unit per your instructions (not in use yet).

My question is, My well water is hard (around 325 ppm) would this keep my cuttings in the cloner from rooting as fast as say distilled water or something of that nature. I took cuttings as I normally would (for peat pellets) and placed them in the 2" net pots with neoprene collars. 

I am using a 1 min.-On / 4 min. -Off recycle timer, (that is all I could find locally) along with 1/2 rate of "rootmaster" rooting horomone (since my ppm is high to begin with). I check the ph daily and it stays in the general area of 5.2 - 5.8. I just want to see if anyone thinks the high ppm of my well water will affect rooting?? 

Cuttings have been in the clone system for 12 days now and I don't see any signs of root nubs or anything yet. I got impatient with the 1st batch of cuttings after 10 days and threw them out even though they were still perky and looking good but again, no signs of roots.

Thanks, ~Outlaw~


----------



## pelzroo (Nov 25, 2008)

patience with the cuttings some strains take longer


----------



## westmich (Nov 25, 2008)

A couple of questions and a comment from a newbie. Sorry if it was already covered, but I read through the first ten pages and then skipped to the end.

Questions: 1) You said you used 2" net pots and then mentioned transferring them from phase 1 to phase 2 to phase 3. Did you use the same 2" pots throughout? You don't need to go bigger as the plants get bigger or would that just be impossible with the roots growing through the net pots. 2) You have sprayers connected to PVC tubing inside of the fence posts between each pot hole. Do the sprayers spray in both directions to get roots on either side? I am assuming the runoff from the sprayers is the NFT part of the system.

Comment: I think it would be a good idea to take Stinkbuds original, instructional posts with images, not the replies or follow up, and post it as a single sticky. Awesome posts.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder this and what about a nice mini cloner with the below:



andyman said:


> hey stinkbud Im making my cloner tonight , but Im using 14 gallon rubbermaid roughneck totes and was looking your plans over and there for 18gallon totes.
> my question is how far down from the top of the lid does the "H" shape sprayer unit need to be down from the lid. or is it not real critical and I can just figure about 4 or 5 inches?
> 
> thanks for all the help you have given to people worldwide


Roughneck® Storage Box - 10 gal







Would it work?


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 25, 2008)

Milton187 said:


> I will paint the unit with a rubberized paint. Flat white. I've used it on everything so far. I am worried about heat transfer with the black.
> 
> It is the bucks saved and "give the money to the little guy" part that I like.
> 
> ...


I guess they have pretty good sale on here, $6.99 for a white PVC 4 X 4 but they only had 7 left and I took 4 to my bud to make a unit. Maybe I will go and get the other 3 too. I think they have 2 stores in town so I might check there too. That was at Menards.
Sorry, I thought you wanted it black for some reason. 

You are probably right about the light not making it down there after the plant has grown, but how about when it is smaller and is not shading itself? I think if you waste any light it is light your plants don't get.
Painting it white is good though. 

My bud uses a lot of mylar but that looses its gloss after a month or two and that shine really doesn't come back. For that reason, I think paint could work better then mylar. 

Off subject, starting to ramble. Time to quit!


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 25, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I wonder this and what about a nice mini cloner with the below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Built one night before last for a friend out of the 14 gallon roughneck and it works great. I did not change the measurements, except that I think it said 7 of the 7 and what ever fraction of an inch the legs are. I added an 8th so it doesn't wobble. I don't know if I misread that or what, but that is what I had written down for parts.

**


----------



## repvip (Nov 26, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I wonder this and what about a nice mini cloner with the below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It WILL work, but the 14gal are much better and I can tell you this from experience.. I tried making a cloner out of the 10gal and had a hard time because of the height of the water pump.. unless you use elbows and curl down, then around, the 2" net pots will be hitting the PVC because they will basically reach to the top of the pump.. if that makes any sense.

I think SB's plans have the sprayers roughly 4.5" from the top of the roughneck container. To match that with the 10gal, the sprayers would only be about 4" from the bottom of the container. The ecoplus 296gph is roughly that height alone.

So yes it is totally possible.. just be aware of the clearence issue.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I have built a 10 site cloner unit as per your instructions, and a 40 site flower unit per your instructions (not in use yet).
> 
> ...


My NYC Diesel has been in the cloner for a month and I'm just now seeing root nubs. Some strains take a long time to root!

On the other hand my Snowbud pops in 4-7 days everytime. Go figure!

7-14 days is average. All I care about is that I have 14 rooted clones every three weeks. So far that has never been a problem.

That's why its nice to have more holes in your cloner than you need.

You will be fine once you get everything in rotation.

Anything over 200 PPM for water is excessive. You might want to invest in an RO machine. My water is 175-200 PPM and I've never had a problem. We have VERY clean water though.

Can you believe the best water in the US is from Artesian springs in New York state.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey stinkbud Im making my cloner tonight , but Im using 14 gallon rubbermaid roughneck totes and was looking your plans over and there for 18gallon totes.
> my question is how far down from the top of the lid does the "H" shape sprayer unit need to be down from the lid. or is it not real critical and I can just figure about 4 or 5 inches?
> 
> thanks for all the help you have given to people worldwide


The plants don't have a ruler. You just need to make sure all the net pots are being sprayed. An inch or two really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you use the 180 degree or 360 degree sprayer nozzles in your clone machine? 

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The plants don't have a ruler. You just need to make sure all the net pots are being sprayed. An inch or two really shouldn't matter.


I think a 14 gal will be as good if not better than the 18 gal containers.

I want to make a veg unit out of 14 gals. I can't find them anywhere local. I've been everywhere within an hour of my home and must of called a hundred places. WTF


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Have you tried using bushmaster? It stops that stretch phase, and stacks the bud sites..saves you 2 weeks


I wonder if it would work on my wife too. I'm always having to tell her to trim her bush. In fact just look at my Avitar! 

I would love to be a "Bushmaster"!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

Bullethead21 said:


> Do you use the 180 degree or 360 degree sprayer nozzles in your clone machine?
> 
> Thanks!


I have special 720 degree sprayers.

Just kidding...360's


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Black is good for your res, but I am not so sure about your plant box. I would think you would be much better off with a reflective surface under your plants, but I am no pro. Last time I was looking at this thread I think it was like page 90 or so. That was like 2 days ago or something and I may have missed why you are looking at black.
> 
> I guess this is as much of a question as it is a comment.


The black blocks all the light to the roots. Dark Blue is fine also.

The black trash bag works great for a res liner and blocks the light too!

I guess you could paint it if it bothers you..


----------



## andyman (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I think a 14 gal will be as good if not better than the 18 gal containers.
> 
> I want to make a veg unit out of 14 gals. I can't find them anywhere local. I've been everywhere within an hour of my home and must of called a hundred places. WTF


got my 14 gallon ones at menards for $6 each

made the cloner per your directions but lowered it half an inch so the net pots would clear. tried just drilling very small holes rather than using sprayers and it just shot streams like a squirt gun or my girlfriend. kidding
guess ive got to order the spray heads next. the closest hydro store is like an hour away, so I have to use fleabay most of the time

thanks for all your help


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Hi Stink,
> Have you heard of the organic-hydroponic hybrid system? I think they talk a little bit about the topic on RIU, but there is not a whole lot of info on it from people who have tried it.
> 
> What it is would be kind of a cross between soil and hybrid grow. They use the top roots for nutrients which are sitting in dirt so that any organic nutrients can be used directly without making a tea. Using organic ferts in the dirt and plain old water in a bucket under it so that the bottom roots can grow out into the water for hydration. There is no nutrients in the water. Basically, if you took a GH waterfarm, drill out larger holes in the bottom which needs to be done with this system anyway, then putting a layer of coco fibers or the like on the bottom of the top bucket to keep the dirt in the top bucket and not filter down to the water and make yuk soup.
> ...


I was really looking for a super simple system (SSS) for my own needs. I do a ton of research all the time. Obviously growing is one of my hobbies and learning is the fun part.

Ironically when I grow with soil I use half pearlite and half soil. I run PVC pipes in the corners down to a layer of hydroton pellets. I have a screen covering the pellets so the soil won't fall through.

I have to water the plants every other day and almost all the water just runs right through. The concept is very similar to the hybrid system. If I added a drip system and a water return, it would be a fully automated hybrid system.

The only thing is...My aero system grows 3x as fast as my soil plants. I just did a test and aero beat soil hand down. I'm conducting the taste test as I write this response.

To be totally honest with you the Aero buds taste better than the soil. The soil tastes awsome but the hydro has been flushed for two weeks and burns ultra clean and tasty! I flushed the soil plants but you can never get all the nutes out of soil.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

Milton187 said:


> I will paint the unit with a rubberized paint. Flat white. I've used it on everything so far. I am worried about heat transfer with the black.
> 
> It is the bucks saved and "give the money to the little guy" part that I like.
> 
> ...


Your plants will never know the difference. Don't worry about heat as the plants will shade everything in a week anyway.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

westmich said:


> A couple of questions and a comment from a newbie. Sorry if it was already covered, but I read through the first ten pages and then skipped to the end.


No cheating or you get sent to the back of the class



> Questions: 1) You said you used 2" net pots and then mentioned transferring them from phase 1 to phase 2 to phase 3. Did you use the same 2" pots throughout? You don't need to go bigger as the plants get bigger or would that just be impossible with the roots growing through the net pots.


Same 2" net pots though the whole grow.



> 2) You have sprayers connected to PVC tubing inside of the fence posts between each pot hole. Do the sprayers spray in both directions to get roots on either side? I am assuming the runoff from the sprayers is the NFT part of the system.


Sprayers are 360 degree. Runoff water is the film of nutrients, *(N*utrient *F*ilm *T*echnique).



> Comment: I think it would be a good idea to take Stinkbuds original, instructional posts with images, not the replies or follow up, and post it as a single sticky. Awesome posts.


I did, it's back a few pages....

No sticky though. I guess the moderators don't like me...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

andyman said:


> got my 14 gallon ones at menards for $6 each
> 
> made the cloner per your directions but lowered it half an inch so the net pots would clear. tried just drilling very small holes rather than using sprayers and it just shot streams like a squirt gun or my girlfriend. kidding
> guess ive got to order the spray heads next. the closest hydro store is like an hour away, so I have to use fleabay most of the time
> ...


That's funny....


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey thanks to everyone for their input and help!

Stinkbud, on average how much dried bud material do you get from the aeroponics per plant?

On average what is the yield per plant on soil? 

I am enjoying the heck out of this thread!

Uncle Milton


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 26, 2008)

Remember that small 6 hole unit I built as an experiment? Check out how it is doing.

I may have to draw up some plans...


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Remember that small 6 hole unit I built as an experiment? Check out how it is doing.
> 
> I may have to draw up some plans...


Those plants look to be just exploding.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I wonder if it would work on my wife too. I'm always having to tell her to trim her bush. In fact just look at my Avitar!
> 
> I would love to be a "Bushmaster"!


HAHAHA...weed wack that shit!


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I think a 14 gal will be as good if not better than the 18 gal containers.
> 
> I want to make a veg unit out of 14 gals. I can't find them anywhere local. I've been everywhere within an hour of my home and must of called a hundred places. WTF


 
The 14 gallon was all I could find here. You want me to send you some?


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud and other experts, what do you use to adjust your PH levels? I have a solution now that really raises the ppm when I use it.


----------



## Kengi9999 (Nov 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Remember that small 6 hole unit I built as an experiment? Check out how it is doing.
> 
> I may have to draw up some plans...


im sure lots of people would love the plans and instructions. me for one!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 27, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Remember that small 6 hole unit I built as an experiment? Check out how it is doing.
> 
> I may have to draw up some plans...


 
that looks awesome, please if you get time post plans for this setup.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 27, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stinkbud and other experts, what do you use to adjust your PH levels? I have a solution now that really raises the ppm when I use it.


 
~5.6

I believe anywhere between 5.2-5.8 will do fine.


----------



## repvip (Nov 27, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> ~5.6
> 
> I believe anywhere between 5.2-5.8 will do fine.


I think he was referring to which pH up/pH down products are we using... Maybe SB uses pure organic pH modifiers? I use products similar to these with no problems whatsoever!

A little goes a long way.

EDIT: Oops.. missed the ppm question.. I haven't noticed any large changes in ppm readings after adjusting the pH... The last couple times I've had to lower the pH I've only used ~15mL pH down in my ~10gal reservoir...


----------



## westmich (Nov 27, 2008)

OK - One more question. It's not to sound critical in anyway, you know a hell of a lot more about than I do, but the engineer in me likes to over analyze everything.

You've got your 4x4 fence post say at a 2% downgrade with 6 pot holes in it. Between each hole you have a sprayer, 5 in total. Pot 1 and 6 are only getting sprayed from the one side whereas pots 2, 3, 4, and 5 are getting sprayed from both sides. In addition, the film coming from the sprayer runoff increases with each sprayer going downhill. That is, pot 1 is not getting any runoff, pot 2 is getting runoff from one sprayer, pot 3 is getting runoff from two sprayers and so on.

Are these assumptions correct and does it even matter? Do plants closest to the reservoir grow taller or faster than the plants on the other end?

Thanks again.


----------



## stofmonster (Nov 27, 2008)

Yesterday 01:58 PMtorrey420Hey Stinkbud and other experts, what do you use to adjust your PH levels? 

I have a solution now that really raises the ppm when I use it. I believe stink said he just uses GH ph up and down not any fancy organic ph up


sorry I don't know how to quote a previous message


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 27, 2008)

westmich said:


> OK - One more question. It's not to sound critical in anyway, you know a hell of a lot more about than I do, but the engineer in me likes to over analyze everything.
> 
> You've got your 4x4 fence post say at a 2% downgrade with 6 pot holes in it. Between each hole you have a sprayer, 5 in total. Pot 1 and 6 are only getting sprayed from the one side whereas pots 2, 3, 4, and 5 are getting sprayed from both sides. In addition, the film coming from the sprayer runoff increases with each sprayer going downhill. That is, pot 1 is not getting any runoff, pot 2 is getting runoff from one sprayer, pot 3 is getting runoff from two sprayers and so on.
> 
> ...


the roots all grow together and eventually form a 1/4 inch mat that runs the length of the post...all the plants get all the nutes they could possibly need.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 27, 2008)

westmich said:


> OK - One more question. It's not to sound critical in anyway, you know a hell of a lot more about than I do, but the engineer in me likes to over analyze everything.
> 
> You've got your 4x4 fence post say at a 2% downgrade with 6 pot holes in it. Between each hole you have a sprayer, 5 in total. Pot 1 and 6 are only getting sprayed from the one side whereas pots 2, 3, 4, and 5 are getting sprayed from both sides. In addition, the film coming from the sprayer runoff increases with each sprayer going downhill. That is, pot 1 is not getting any runoff, pot 2 is getting runoff from one sprayer, pot 3 is getting runoff from two sprayers and so on.
> 
> ...


The plants get all the nutes, O2 and water they could ever use. Light and CO2 are your limiting factors.

Light is the most important factor. When I only had one light all the plants under the light grew faster. As soon as I added another light everything grew level.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 27, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Yesterday 01:58 PMtorrey420Hey Stinkbud and other experts, what do you use to adjust your PH levels?
> 
> I have a solution now that really raises the ppm when I use it. I believe stink said he just uses GH ph up and down not any fancy organic ph up
> 
> ...


I run my PH at approx. 5.8. 

I virtually never have to use PH up. I just use a little GH PH down when needed. I keep a water bottle with diluted PH down. I fill the bottle with about 25% PH down and the rest water.

My PH is *very* stable. If it's not, something is wrong...


----------



## repvip (Nov 27, 2008)

Stink: Why don't you use an air pump/stone to oxygenate your reservoirs?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey im thinking that maybe for now on i will only take the exact # of cuttings (14) every 3 weeks.

With 100% success rate with the cuttings i wouldnt need to take anymore, and wouldnt need to hold any back. ( creating different size plants) what do ya think stink? maybe take just a couple extra to be safe?

I think beacuse my setup (veg and clones under 24/7 light) thay are growing very quick, my latest veg plants are now 1ft high and its only been 10 days..lol


----------



## westmich (Nov 27, 2008)

Speaking of taking cuttings, do any of you guys who have been doing this awhile noticed any sort of "evaluationary" effect? That is, you take cuttings from the best one or two plants and start a whole new crop. From the new crop you take cuttings from the best one or two plants and so on. Not up to that point myself yet, just wondering.


----------



## kingace (Nov 28, 2008)

HEY stink how r u doing just wanted to say thanx for making this thread it realy help me out alot!!!!! stink wut if i veg the plants a little longer than 3 weeks will the your system get to crowded just looking for maxium yield!! but if 12 is best then i wont even think of veg longer than 3!!!!!! 


kiss-ass


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 28, 2008)

kingace said:


> HEY stink how r u doing just wanted to say thanx for making this thread it realy help me out alot!!!!! stink wut if i veg the plants a little longer than 3 weeks will the your system get to crowded just looking for maxium yield!! but if 12 is best then i wont even think of veg longer than 3!!!!!!
> 
> 
> kiss-ass


Stink has to keep his plants under 12" because of the state law, he is a licensed grower. 

If you veg out your plants too long, you will have heighth problems unless you have a lot of room on top. Some plants can grow 3-4 feet after being put into flower. Let them veg for what ever you have room for. i would stick pretty close to the 12" on your first grow just to check it out.

The whole program is written up in full on page 75 of this post which will answer most of your questions.

Good Luck with your grow!


----------



## flabbyone (Nov 28, 2008)

repvip said:


> Stink: Why don't you use an air pump/stone to oxygenate your reservoirs?


 
With all that spraying going on in the fence post, that water is picking up more O2 from the air in the spray that it won't need an air stone in the res. 

That will oxygenate the water better then the air stone will, IMO

Good Luck with your grow!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 28, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> With all that spraying going on in the fence post, that water is picking up more O2 from the air in the spray that it won't need an air stone in the res.
> 
> That will oxygenate the water better then the air stone will, IMO
> 
> Good Luck with your grow!


Also with a cycle timer the plants are setting in air for 5 minutes at a time. Can't get more oxygenated than that!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 28, 2008)

kingace said:


> HEY stink how r u doing just wanted to say thanx for making this thread it realy help me out alot!!!!! stink wut if i veg the plants a little longer than 3 weeks will the your system get to crowded just looking for maxium yield!! but if 12 is best then i wont even think of veg longer than 3!!!!!!


These vegged for a month. I just switched the light to 12/12


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 28, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey im thinking that maybe for now on i will only take the exact # of cuttings (14) every 3 weeks.
> 
> With 100% success rate with the cuttings i wouldnt need to take anymore, and wouldnt need to hold any back. ( creating different size plants) what do ya think stink? maybe take just a couple extra to be safe?
> 
> I think beacuse my setup (veg and clones under 24/7 light) thay are growing very quick, my latest veg plants are now 1ft high and its only been 10 days..lol


It works well for me because some of my strains are slow starting. Blueberry is my favorite but it is not a big producer. Leaving it in veg allows it to get big enough to produce like my other strains.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 28, 2008)

I gotcha.... i guess the quiver im working with now are fast growers, and you kinda have to improvise with the different strains. This is so fun!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 28, 2008)

westmich said:


> Speaking of taking cuttings, do any of you guys who have been doing this awhile noticed any sort of "evaluationary" effect? That is, you take cuttings from the best one or two plants and start a whole new crop. From the new crop you take cuttings from the best one or two plants and so on. Not up to that point myself yet, just wondering.


In fact the Blueberry strain I'm growing has been passed around here for over 25+ years with no change what so ever.

No one around here knows how old the cutting actually is. Word has it that it is from the original Blueberry developed 35 years ago in Oregon. But there is no way to know for sure.

The plant is an exact duplicate every time I grow it...Dank as fuck!!!


----------



## Entrepenur (Nov 28, 2008)

feds can do whatever they want. its up to you to choose how you live and choose if you talk to god and listen to cops man.

dont let people run your life dude. run your life the way you want it. even if the cops stop you... when you die and you havent done anything then youll feel like a dummy.

and thats for me too. i could die tomorow and wouldnt have done much... but i am doing alot instead


----------



## repvip (Nov 28, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Also with a cycle timer the plants are setting in air for 5 minutes at a time. Can't get more oxygenated than that!


I see.. that makes sense.

I was one of the ones earlier having drifting pH issues in the cloner.. some gunk was growing.. it looked like snot. Anyway, after cleaning out the rubberneck and refilling, I threw in an air stone, turned it on, and haven't had a problem since! pH is very stable now, and the water smells fresh. I suppose it could be a coincidence, but I like it 

Here's my test: soil vs aero for one week. First pic. Left is aero, right is soil.. the aero is growing at least twice as fast, but I'm thinking it will be more like 2-3X. 

Next pic.. couldn't help it! Just a few weeks left before these can be put into use!


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 28, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Yesterday 01:58 PMtorrey420Hey Stinkbud and other experts, what do you use to adjust your PH levels?
> 
> I have a solution now that really raises the ppm when I use it. I believe stink said he just uses GH ph up and down not any fancy organic ph up
> 
> ...


kewl if someone has answered this for you and if not, all you have to do is click on the 'Quote' button on the bottom of each message to reply with a quote.


----------



## happyface (Nov 28, 2008)

alrite man ive looked everywere an cannot find it. WHAT SIZE HOLE BIT DO YOU USE???????sorry but ive looked an looked.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 28, 2008)

happyface said:


> alrite man ive looked everywere an cannot find it. WHAT SIZE HOLE BIT DO YOU USE???????sorry but ive looked an looked.


For the EZ-cloners? 11/64"


----------



## happyface (Nov 29, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> For the EZ-cloners? 11/64"


 no im sorry.i was talkin bout the holes in the fence post.i though it was 2 1-8th but the net pot slides right trew 2 1-8th is all i can find i thought it was it.am i missing something here?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Nov 29, 2008)

happyface said:


> no im sorry.i was talkin bout the holes in the fence post.i though it was 2 1-8th but the net pot slides right trew 2 1-8th is all i can find i thought it was it.am i missing something here?


 
2" hole saw in the posts for the net pots to sit in....11/64" bit for the sprayer nozzles in the pvc tubing.

~Outlaw~


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 29, 2008)

lookin good repvip!!!

question for anyone who knows.

Right now i have a 435 cfm exhaust fan sucking air through my passive intake vent and exhausting up into the attic. 
eventually i will have 4 600 watt aircooled hoods.
can i just hook up the aircooled hoods to the exhaust fan, that way the air in the room will have to pass through the lights before heading out into the attic?

or is it better to just have a seperate fan pulling air from a different room to cool the hoods (totally seperate)


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Well Dirt I don't have an answer par say, but I do know that my vent will be hooked up like that. I just have the 1 1000w, and I'm going to put glass over the hood, and I'm making a 4 inch flange for my reflector. This will draw air from the room into the hood( through existing vents) and then out the exhaust. I think it should work pretty well in my room to keep the temps down, I hope anyways!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> lookin good repvip!!!
> 
> question for anyone who knows.
> 
> ...


You're better off venting through the lights unless your room is cold.


----------



## andyman (Nov 29, 2008)

STINKBUD 
When I grow outside I allways take my fishtank filters and put them in a bucket of warm water and shake them up like a big tea bag. after I let them sit for about 10 min the water is brown/green with fish poo and fish food that didnt get eaten. When I pour this on my outdoor plants you can see fast growth in the next few days. My question is could I add a little of my homebrew tea to your setup, as im building it now. I still want to grow outdoor when I can using all the extra clones and veg girls I should have using your system.
thanks
also ive been re reading from the the start and seem to be overlooking your spacing in the flowering unit. im running full 8" post that our going to be 5" diameter. in a 10'x9'x 7'high room for flowering
again thanks for all the help


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm mostly building mine the way I am cus I can't afford an actual air cooled reflector right now. The one I have is built for a piece of glass, and I'm gonna put the flange on it to make it air cooled, I unfortunatly can't put a flange on both ends, so I'm just workin with what I have. I gotta take and get the metal cut and welded some time this month, so its ready for the new year. I figured if I put like a 450-500 cfm fan, and an inline carbon filter, it would take care of venting, and air filtration in one shot. I'll just have a passive intake, and my basment stays a steady 65 degrees, so I hope this will take care of my heat!


----------



## happyface (Nov 29, 2008)

is there a 2 inch hole bit????????? i couldent find any


----------



## repvip (Nov 29, 2008)

happyface said:


> is there a 2 inch hole bit????????? i couldent find any


Yeah man. Go to Lowes or Home Depot or Harbor Freight... anywhere! Probably even Wal-Mart.

Stink has a picture of the drill bit he uses in some of the pictures he posted on the first few pages of this thread. https://www.rollitup.org/1421446-post25.html


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hole saw...



happyface said:


> is there a 2 inch hole bit????????? i couldent find any


----------



## LVsFINEST (Nov 29, 2008)

StinkBud, I'm currently on page 55 over multiple sessions totaling about 7 hours 

But I see you really put alot of time into this - the blueprints, instructions, answering everybodies questions and even acting as google for a few, I just wanted to say thanks. 

So Thanks. Alot. Really.


----------



## aero.head (Nov 29, 2008)

hello stinkbud,
one question abou the cycles.. i know that you run 3 systems, but would it be possible to take cuttings after the first week of flowering..leave them 4 weeks to generate roots and another 4 weeks in veg before taking them into flowering again. i dont want to use mothers, but since the flowering cycle takes 9 weeks its the only option i have...


----------



## torrey420 (Nov 29, 2008)

This system has no mothers! Thats the beauty of it, you have 1 cloner system, 1 veg system and 3 flowering units. Take clippings from the Veg plants and you have 9 weeks of flower with the 3 flowering system rotating. Every 3 weeks you are harvesting, rotating plnats from cloner to vegger to flower, very simple and awesome setup!


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 29, 2008)

hey stink what do you think of using a fogger system instead of sprayers on the flower unit? i posted i neat video from u tude but i guess the powers that be did not like it sorry. do you ever have problems with sprayers getting cloged? this sysem gust had the pump feeding a short piece of fence post on top of the front holes and a small nebulizer inside found on fleabay for around 25 bucks. what are your thoughts?


----------



## happyface (Nov 29, 2008)

ay thanks yu guys for the quick responses. i got everything worked out now.
tanks agin+rep


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 29, 2008)

aero.head said:


> hello stinkbud,
> one question abou the cycles.. i know that you run 3 systems, but would it be possible to take cuttings after the first week of flowering..leave them 4 weeks to generate roots and another 4 weeks in veg before taking them into flowering again. i dont want to use mothers, but since the flowering cycle takes 9 weeks its the only option i have...


I do it all the time. I've even taken cuttings from plants 3 weeks into flower. I also only need 14 veg plants so I leave another 15 in the cloner for another 3 weeks. Same with veg. I have 18 holes but only need 14 for flower.

Check it out, towards the end of flowering my Blueberry will start to grow little tiny male pistils. Not even flowers, it looks like the blade of a male flower. There is only a few and they come during the last two weeks.

One time I took one of those little flowers and I put in on my Snowbud plant. It worked! I got about a dozen seeds. Out of 10 seeds only 2 germinated. One was too small so it ended up in the trash. The other plant did really well but it looked exactly like my Snowbud so I didn't bother taking any cuttings.

Boy was I wrong! The plant ended up being as good as it gets. It turned all purple and is dank as fuck. I was kicking my self for not taking any cuttings. Or so I thought...

I just harvested and was moving my system around and found two of the plants in the back! So I *had* taken cuttings and just forgot. The plants are three weeks into flower though. Not a problem, I just took some cuttings from the very bottom and put them in the cloner. I had to do this with my Skunk a couple of weeks ago and they are already rooted and in veg.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 29, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> hey stink what do you think of using a fogger system instead of sprayers on the flower unit? i posted i neat video from u tude but i guess the powers that be did not like it sorry. do you ever have problems with sprayers getting cloged? this sysem gust had the pump feeding a short piece of fence post on top of the front holes and a small nebulizer inside found on fleabay for around 25 bucks. what are your thoughts?


I'm curious how it would work with organic nutrients. The nutrients I use is made from compost tea and contains quite a bit of solids compared to synthetic nutes.

You should try it and let us know how it works. 

After spending all day trimming bud I honestly fell my system is enough! You ever trim a pound of bud? It's fun the first few times but after 14 years it really sucks! I have to do it every three weeks!


----------



## LVsFINEST (Nov 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> ...
> 
> I recommend using feminised seeds. That way you won't have to pull any males and kill all the females in the process (the roots all grow together).
> 
> ...


Stink, or anybody who knows,

Would I really have to pull the females if the males were identified and pulled before any pollen was released?


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 29, 2008)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stink, or anybody who knows,
> 
> Would I really have to pull the females if the males were identified and pulled before any pollen was released?


The problem isn't the pollen. All the roots grow together, males and females, into one giant root mass and by the time sex shows, separating the males would kill the females.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey stink if your trimming alone, I am sorry. I wish I could help, really I do I wish I could help, lol. I've never trimmed a LB, but I did a QP with my GF's help and it took like 2 hours. I think I feel your pain. That shit you grow is sticky as hell too!!! Which strains did you just harvest? A couple of each? Also my GF makes a good point, have you ever considered getting an autotrimmer? Either the hand crank one, or a full on electric one! Just curious...


----------



## LVsFINEST (Nov 29, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> The problem isn't the pollen. All the roots grow together, males and females, into one giant root mass and by the time sex shows, separating the males would kill the females.


Duh! Can't believe I didn't realize... I knew that plants cannot be transported from the aero/NFT, I just didn't put 2 and 2 together... So with that being said, could you just cut the male at the very base and just leave the remaining (dead) stem/roots? It wouldn't necessarily be ideal, but at least it would salvage the females right? Or would the dead roots be an invitation for "the funk"?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 30, 2008)

Funk and root rot


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Nov 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> After spending all day trimming bud I honestly fell my system is enough! You ever trim a pound of bud? It's fun the first few times but after 14 years it really sucks! I have to do it every three weeks!


poor you


so I took clones one week ago. And they all look good. Only one is showing root nipples but I hope they all start showing in the next week. 
Thanks for all Ur help


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Hey stink if your trimming alone, I am sorry. I wish I could help, really I do I wish I could help, lol. I've never trimmed a LB, but I did a QP with my GF's help and it took like 2 hours. I think I feel your pain. That shit you grow is sticky as hell too!!! Which strains did you just harvest? A couple of each? Also my GF makes a good point, have you ever considered getting an autotrimmer? Either the hand crank one, or a full on electric one! Just curious...


My wife helped some but then she bailed. I should get some electric scissors at least. "I've got blisters on my fingers" (you have to say it like John Lennon)

Two hours for two people to trim a QP sounds about right. Now image one person and four times as much bud! OUCH!

I harvested Shishkeberry, Purple Silver, Snowbud, Elvy, Blueberry and my new strain. My friend suggested I should call it Snowberry because it is a mix of Snowbud and Blueberry. It sounds good to me. The buds are dark green with purple almost black hues! Dank as fuck too!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

LVsFINEST said:


> Duh! Can't believe I didn't realize... I knew that plants cannot be transported from the aero/NFT, I just didn't put 2 and 2 together... So with that being said, could you just cut the male at the very base and just leave the remaining (dead) stem/roots? It wouldn't necessarily be ideal, but at least it would salvage the females right? Or would the dead roots be an invitation for "the funk"?


If I did have a male in my aero/nft system I would cut it down to just a few stems and leaves. Then just pull the male flowers before they get ripe. It takes a long time for the flowers to form and start producing flowers.

The best option would be to keep any plants in veg long enough to see preflowers. This usually takes about 6-8 weeks. If you find a male you can just yank it with no harm. You won't waste a space on you Aero/NFT system either.

You can not have dead roots in your system!!! They will rot and kill everything...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> poor you
> 
> so I took clones one week ago. And they all look good. Only one is showing root nipples but I hope they all start showing in the next week.
> Thanks for all Ur help


Somehow I knew I wouldn't get much sympathy.

You guys just wait though....your time is coming. Don't ask me what to put on your blisters...

Be patient with the clones. 7-10 days is normal and not bad. Remember, once you're up and running your clones will have 3 weeks to root and another 3 weeks in the veg system.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey stink, hows your new dehumidifier workin out?

In my neck of the woods, when the rain comes, the RH jumps up to 80-85, and my room was in the low to mid 70s for like 3-4 days. Im gonna have to get one soon.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink, hows your new dehumidifier workin out?
> 
> In my neck of the woods, when the rain comes, the RH jumps up to 80-85, and my room was in the low to mid 70s for like 3-4 days. Im gonna have to get one soon.


I'm having to empty half the container every morning! That's a lot of water that was going into the attic. 

The mold was the big issue with me. I had found 2 different buds that had mold. I don't fuck around, I pull the complete bud off and chuck it. It sucks but it's not worth spreading the spores to the other buds.

Hopefully the dehumidifier will take care of any future mold problems. My room was running 60%, now I'm running it 30-40%.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 30, 2008)

is mold an issue in ealy flowering like less then 2 weeks?

no buds yet but i can see them starting to form.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Nov 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm curious how it would work with organic nutrients. The nutrients I use is made from compost tea and contains quite a bit of solids compared to synthetic nutes.
> 
> You should try it and let us know how it works.
> 
> After spending all day trimming bud I honestly fell my system is enough! You ever trim a pound of bud? It's fun the first few times but after 14 years it really sucks! I have to do it every three weeks!


 i was just curious i am not planing on changing this system if it aint broke dont fix it right! i know how it is triming ive sat in the woods and trimed hard 16 hour days for weeks at a time when i was younger and not such a pussy. too much to loose now. im happy with providing for us people who really need it.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> is mold an issue in ealy flowering like less then 2 weeks?
> 
> no buds yet but i can see them starting to form.


It happens late in flowering when they buds are so thick that no air can circulate to the inside. Combine warmth and humidity and you have a perfect environment for mold to grow.

No worries for the first 6 weeks, just watch out for little dead spots on your buds. Look inside for mold if you see any. Ditch the whole bud if you find any.


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

the room Im wanting to do stinks style setup is 10x12 so I figure with room to walk around I will use 9x11 of the room. Im thinking of running 8' 5x5 pvc fence post and running 10 of them total. That would be 5 flower setups and 5 res. Under the 4ft post stinkbud uses. to keep the same setup for the 8ft long post I would need to double the amount of sprayers and pump size. Or use one res. per 8ft post. any other ideas so I dont have to buy so many pumps and res. Im going with l.e.d. lights and HO flouresents and 200w compact ones also. so heat wont be a huge issue. any suggestions


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I'm mostly building mine the way I am cus I can't afford an actual air cooled reflector right now. The one I have is built for a piece of glass, and I'm gonna put the flange on it to make it air cooled, I unfortunatly can't put a flange on both ends, so I'm just workin with what I have. I gotta take and get the metal cut and welded some time this month, so its ready for the new year. I figured if I put like a 450-500 cfm fan, and an inline carbon filter, it would take care of venting, and air filtration in one shot. I'll just have a passive intake, and my basment stays a steady 65 degrees, so I hope this will take care of my heat!


yeah thems my first outdoor grow. some were purple and some were neon green. did well for first time. This year was awsome havent took the pics from my camera to the pc yet though. need a card reader thing.
thanks


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> the room Im wanting to do stinks style setup is 10x12 so I figure with room to walk around I will use 9x11 of the room. Im thinking of running 8' 5x5 pvc fence post and running 10 of them total. That would be 5 flower setups and 5 res. Under the 4ft post stinkbud uses. to keep the same setup for the 8ft long post I would need to double the amount of sprayers and pump size. Or use one res. per 8ft post. any other ideas so I dont have to buy so many pumps and res. Im going with l.e.d. lights and HO flouresents and 200w compact ones also. so heat wont be a huge issue. any suggestions


I actually put alot of thought into this because I planned on running more posts myself and there are a TON of options...you can change the res size, the pump size, etc. etc. It really depends on how you plan to harvest but for this example lets say you harvest every 3w. The thing is with this if you want to be able to slowly up the nute solution (say every 3w when you add new plants) you need 3 reservoirs. There is a 40 gallon rubbermaid that has the same height (if not smaller than) the 20 gallon, it's just way wider. You could run one of these res to accomodate 21-28 plants and just have 3 pumps and 3 res's. 

My room won't accomodate this due to the layout I built so I'm going to just run one extra post into a 20 gallon res. I know the 3 post is going to be outside of the typical gravity drain right into the res so I'm going to add a funnel at the end of the post where it normally drains and then just run tubing from the bottom of the funnel into the res. Presto! Problem solved. You just really need to think about what you want to do and what all the possible solutions are. 

Good luck with it.

DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> yeah thems my first outdoor grow. some were purple and some were neon green. did well for first time. This year was awsome havent took the pics from my camera to the pc yet though. need a card reader thing.
> thanks


FYI you don't need a card reader..there is a USB cable that directly hooks up to the camera and you just download the pics onto your PC. The card is treated like any other USB storage device. Your camera should have come with this cable if you bought it new.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> the room Im wanting to do stinks style setup is 10x12 so I figure with room to walk around I will use 9x11 of the room. Im thinking of running 8' 5x5 pvc fence post and running 10 of them total. That would be 5 flower setups and 5 res. Under the 4ft post stinkbud uses. to keep the same setup for the 8ft long post I would need to double the amount of sprayers and pump size. Or use one res. per 8ft post. any other ideas so I dont have to buy so many pumps and res. Im going with l.e.d. lights and HO flouresents and 200w compact ones also. so heat wont be a huge issue. any suggestions


One option is to run more of the same systems and harvest more often. 

You could also use a larger res and pump in the setup you are describing. Something like 1200 GPH pump would run all your sprayers no problem. You can pick one up at Home Depot for about $80. 40 gal res would be perfect.

LEDs and Fls are great for clone and veg but you need at least 2 - 1000W HPS or 4 - 600Ws for the huge dank buds. Light is always your limiting factor and the most important aspect of your grow by far. 

On the other hand, I highly recommend HO fluorescents for veg and clone.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to pass on what I've learned growing from seed in this system. The system rocks! Growing from seed does NOT!

What you see below is a picture of a one month old fem Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth. The plant is about 18" tall and the stem is about 3/4" thick. This sucker is getting HUGE. The thing about growing from seed is that you don't see preflowers and hence you can't flower until the plant is ~6w old. So if you ae growing from seed be prepared to top early and often if you want to keep the plant height down. Obviously once you've got a mature plant this will no longer be a problem. For the pics below I removed the plant from the veg unit and laid it down so you are looking at a pic of the top of the plant and then the accompanying root mass. I've also got some Delta9 Fruit of the Gods and at about 3w old that plant was over 12" tall. I realize that the Fruit of the Gods is a sativa dominant plant but the growth is just nuts...I've recently topped nearly every plant I started from seed just to keep the height down until I can take clones. Also the plants got far too crowded when starting from seed but again this won't be a problem once I just start taking clones. I have about 5 or more other strains I want to grow and I have to start from seed so I'll have to go through this again but it'll be worth it...BC Bud Depot The Purps and The Black. Barney's Farm Red Diesel, Big Buddah Cheese and Greenhouse Seeds Trainwreck. So....be prepared to top if you are starting from seed unless you want to get huge plants.

Cheers,
DP


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I actually put alot of thought into this because I planned on running more posts myself and there are a TON of options...you can change the res size, the pump size, etc. etc. It really depends on how you plan to harvest but for this example lets say you harvest every 3w. The thing is with this if you want to be able to slowly up the nute solution (say every 3w when you add new plants) you need 3 reservoirs. There is a 40 gallon rubbermaid that has the same height (if not smaller than) the 20 gallon, it's just way wider. You could run one of these res to accomodate 21-28 plants and just have 3 pumps and 3 res's.
> 
> My room won't accomodate this due to the layout I built so I'm going to just run one extra post into a 20 gallon res. I know the 3 post is going to be outside of the typical gravity drain right into the res so I'm going to add a funnel at the end of the post where it normally drains and then just run tubing from the bottom of the funnel into the res. Presto! Problem solved. You just really need to think about what you want to do and what all the possible solutions are.
> 
> ...


 would the multi pumps in same res. make it get to hot for the water? that was a big ? of mine.
thanks


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> FYI you don't need a card reader..there is a USB cable that directly hooks up to the camera and you just download the pics onto your PC. The card is treated like any other USB storage device. Your camera should have come with this cable if you bought it new.


 got it on fleabay used.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> got it on fleabay used.


Should be able to get a USB cable dirt cheap then..they are pretty much universal for those devices...less than $10 for sure..probably $5. Just look for a very small connector that's usually housed inside a little rubber door on the camera. If you have any doubts as to its location you can just google the camera manual and find it that way I'm sure there is a diagram.


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> One option is to run more of the same systems and harvest more often.
> 
> You could also use a larger res and pump in the setup you are describing. Something like 1200 GPH pump would run all your sprayers no problem. You can pick one up at Home Depot for about $80. 40 gal res would be perfect.
> 
> ...


I figured runs 8ft long with 10 holes drilled into the fence post. and have 10 total fence post would be 100 little stair stepped girls. I would rather space harvest out. thats why I like the 3 week setup you use. it took me 2 weeks straight , after work , to finish trimmin the outdoor. 
do you think this would work.
thanks


----------



## andyman (Nov 30, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Should be able to get a USB cable dirt cheap then..they are pretty much universal for those devices...less than $10 for sure..probably $5. Just look for a very small connector that's usually housed inside a little rubber door on the camera. If you have any doubts as to its location you can just google the camera manual and find it that way I'm sure there is a diagram.


 its smaller than my other cams one that is more universal. I just havent went and bought one yet.


----------



## westmich (Nov 30, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> This system has no mothers! Thats the beauty of it, you have 1 cloner system, 1 veg system and 3 flowering units. Take clippings from the Veg plants and you have 9 weeks of flower with the 3 flowering system rotating. Every 3 weeks you are harvesting, rotating plnats from cloner to vegger to flower, very simple and awesome setup!


Just curious how this works. If you have no clone mothers, then you must have everyone of your strains in the cloner at any given time? I thought you said you clone 14 plants but only take 11 to be flowered. Sounds like you have 14 plants in the cloner of eight or ten strains. Is this right?


----------



## davedub69 (Nov 30, 2008)

StinkBud, had a quick question. What are the temps of your reservoirs? Do u use/recommend chillers? Thanks for all the great knowledge you have passed onto us! Thanks again!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

westmich said:


> Just curious how this works. If you have no clone mothers, then you must have everyone of your strains in the cloner at any given time? I thought you said you clone 14 plants but only take 11 to be flowered. Sounds like you have 14 plants in the cloner of eight or ten strains. Is this right?


The list of the strains Stink runs are listed on p75 - 10 strains.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Stink -

with regards to deciding WHEN to harvest within the 8-10w - are you checking the trichomes with a microscope? Or you just determine the time once for each strain and you kinda know from that point on if you are taking clones and they all act the same? 

For example - you harvest strain a every 9w
you harvest straib b every 8w
etc.
etc.


----------



## towelieban (Dec 1, 2008)

Stink,

I want to use your setup. My space is somewhat limited. My space will be 10' by 5'. Can I fit three units side by side in a 7' by 5' area and use the other space for clone and veg? Probably stacked, one on a shelf above the other. Thanks


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 1, 2008)

I modified fro my space I am going with three 5 gal buckets for res and I put 13 plantsites in about 7ft. I hope not to crowed I have a 1000w HPs on a light mover. I hope that is enough light. Very excited took second set of clones from a mother I have in dirt. Pics later.

Thanks Stink


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 1, 2008)

took clones sat and moved my rooted clones to the veg unit. I had moved plants over the last few days to the veg unit as they had a good root system so I could give them some nutes and I just couldn't wait to see how it worked. The plants started to grow immediately it is the bomb. I have not gotten the botanicare nutes yet and I put in only about 700ppm of earth juice and I am seeing a little leaf curl could someone help with problem solving? Thanks this thread is saving me soil was to muchfor me to handle


----------



## andyman (Dec 1, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> I modified fro my space I am going with three 5 gal buckets for res and I put 13 plantsites in about 7ft. I hope not to crowed I have a 1000w HPs on a light mover. I hope that is enough light. Very excited took second set of clones from a mother I have in dirt. Pics later.
> 
> Thanks Stink


That looks like how Im going to do mine but 10 holes in an 8ft run so they have plenty of room.
nice job


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> 
> with regards to deciding WHEN to harvest within the 8-10w - are you checking the trichomes with a microscope? Or you just determine the time once for each strain and you kinda know from that point on if you are taking clones and they all act the same?
> 
> ...


I used to use a magnifier but not anymore. 

After a few hundred crops I can just look at them and know when to harvest.

In a couple of years you will be the same way. 

Until then use a magnifier or set your digital camera to macro and take a close up picture.

When the trichromes turn cloudy and few start to turn amber then it is time.

I wrote a long post on harvesting in this thread somewhere.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> I modified fro my space I am going with three 5 gal buckets for res and I put 13 plantsites in about 7ft. I hope not to crowed I have a 1000w HPs on a light mover. I hope that is enough light. Very excited took second set of clones from a mother I have in dirt. Pics later.
> 
> Thanks Stink


That looks perfect bro! These are the things I love to see. Other people will see your solution and realize how easy it is to modify the original design to fit their own space.

Plus I bet you had fun making it. I always feel great when I see one of my projects working.

No one has the exact same size room but if you understand the concept you can make something that will fit. Try to do that with one of those $800 systems.

Keep up the good work and be sure to post more photos of your system working.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> took clones sat and moved my rooted clones to the veg unit. I had moved plants over the last few days to the veg unit as they had a good root system so I could give them some nutes and I just couldn't wait to see how it worked. The plants started to grow immediately it is the bomb. I have not gotten the botanicare nutes yet and I put in only about 700ppm of earth juice and I am seeing a little leaf curl could someone help with problem solving? Thanks this thread is saving me soil was to muchfor me to handle


I think you answered your own question. You have to use the right nutrients or you are wasting your time.

We can't help you if you don't follow the instructions. As soon as you start using the right nutes everything will take off like a rocket, trust me...


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

towelieban said:


> Stink,
> 
> I want to use your setup. My space is somewhat limited. My space will be 10' by 5'. Can I fit three units side by side in a 7' by 5' area and use the other space for clone and veg? Probably stacked, one on a shelf above the other. Thanks


Some of the other guys are modifying the original design to fit their rooms. If you understand the concept you can custom make anything you want to fit your room.

You would be better off with a single long post instead of two shorter ones. Three of these systems would fit perfect.

If you ask nice maybe stofmonster could give you the dimensions for his setup. It looks like it would fit your room perfect.


----------



## andyman (Dec 1, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> That looks perfect bro! These are the things I love to see. Other people will see your solution and realize how easy it is to modify the original design to fit their own space.
> 
> Plus I bet you had fun making it. I always feel great when I see one of my projects working.
> 
> ...


im looking at doing the same but with 8ft runs 10 plants holes per run. if i used 5 gal buckets for the res of each one will that be enough room for the water and nuts and/or will it be enough for one pump per bucket. I know you probly get way to many questions but I just dont have the pump experience yet to know. I dont want the water getting too hot.
thanks


----------



## dwaynej (Dec 1, 2008)

StinkBud
I think I read on one of these 116 pages. That you are pulling air form outside the room thru the vented lights and then back outside the room to keep it sealed. Running CO2 and and a Dehumidifier inside

Any Exhaust or inatake into the room? 

Keep the balasts outside the room?

Whats the ambient temp range of your room? 

Any trouble keeping the water temps below 72deg F? 

At what room temp does it become an issue to keep the rez water below 72 deg F? 

R U harveting 1Lb from a set of 8 plants every 3 weeks?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey everybody, I got my grow journal up and going. I'm using Stinkbud's veg system. Take a look if you would like:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136182-potpimps-white-widow-grow.html


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Stink-

Just ordered the last of the stuff I need to get my cloner and veg system going, they should be here within a week. Thank you again for all the great info!

I have one question for you: I know you've said you break down the fencepost parts of the flowering units for cleaning after every crop. What about the PVC piping that gets the water to the sprayers? I've looked at your plans and it seems like there would be standing water in the vertical support sections. Do you run into any problems with crap growing in there or anywhere else in that piping? I have looked through the thread and didn't see anything relating to this (or I just missed it, there is lots of info here!) so apologies if you've gone over this before.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

dwaynej said:


> StinkBud
> I think I read on one of these 116 pages. That you are pulling air form outside the room thru the vented lights and then back outside the room to keep it sealed. Running CO2 and and a Dehumidifier inside
> 
> Any Exhaust or inatake into the room?


180 CFM exhaust fan vented into the attic. It is set to come on if the room goes over 87. The controller automatically shuts off the C02 whenever the fan comes on. This time of year it stays off. I do crack the door and run the fan when the lights are off though. I've been running my dehumidifier full time.



> Keep the balasts outside the room?


Yes.


> Whats the ambient temp range of your room?


85 degrees



> Any trouble keeping the water temps below 72deg F?


water runs about 68deg



> At what room temp does it become an issue to keep the rez water below 72 deg F?


As long as you run a cycle timer water temps are a non issue. My water always feels cold but my room feels hot as shit. It's always Summer in my flower room!



> R U harveting 1Lb from a set of 8 plants every 3 weeks?


14 plants every three weeks. Lately I've been harvesting over a pound each time. It depends on which stains are in flower at the time.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol I'm always the one to ask this.....do we get to see the latest harvest pics Stink. You know we love our bud porn!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 1, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> Stink-
> 
> Just ordered the last of the stuff I need to get my cloner and veg system going, they should be here within a week. Thank you again for all the great info!
> 
> I have one question for you: I know you've said you break down the fencepost parts of the flowering units for cleaning after every crop. What about the PVC piping that gets the water to the sprayers? I've looked at your plans and it seems like there would be standing water in the vertical support sections. Do you run into any problems with crap growing in there or anywhere else in that piping? I have looked through the thread and didn't see anything relating to this (or I just missed it, there is lots of info here!) so apologies if you've gone over this before.


No problems so far...


----------



## repvip (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to see pics of your new creation... what was it.. Snow Berry? Or are you saving that macro for a spread in High Times?


----------



## galo (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Stink - Wanted to give an update - our set-up is comming along great - Today we installed our Flower/Veg Room Divider - we hope to start flowering within the next week or so! The Cloner and Veg Units are doing Great Also!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Hey everybody, I got my grow journal up and going. I'm using Stinkbud's veg system. Take a look if you would like:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136182-potpimps-white-widow-grow.html


I'm really excited to see how those LEDs work out. I believe it's the future of lighting. The price is coming down everyday so soon enough everyone will be using them for veg and clones.

How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## andyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey stinkbud what do you think of my question on page 111 of 116 post #1101
about the fishtank filter poo tea. Do you think this will help any?
I know your real buisy.
Thanks


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

I paid $400 for mine Stink; here's the link to where I got them: http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=168&typeID=90


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I'm always the one to ask this.....do we get to see the latest harvest pics Stink. You know we love our bud porn!!


The trimmed buds are almost dry now. They have about a day or two to go before heading to the jars.

From left to right: Snowbud, Shishkeberry, Snowberry, Purple Silver, Blueberry and Elvy.

Remember those little plants that used to be in the middle 6 weeks ago? They were moved to the left side of the flower room. Check out how they are doing (shhhh, they are sleeping)

I thought I'd throw in a shot of my 6 hole unit. It's going off big time!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG those are sooooooo nice!!


----------



## andyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone know a good seedbank that will ship here and has blueberry.
I want blueberry and sensi-star i think. + ak 47 the main harvest.
Thanks in advance


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

I got some blueberry from Peak Seeds in BC last year. They are a little slow and I'm not sure the seeds were the same as Dutch Passion; the smoke was midi and I was very disappointed from all the hype. Nirvana has always came through for me. Not buying from them is not even an option for me anymore; they rock.


----------



## andyman (Dec 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I got some blueberry from Peak Seeds in BC last year. They are a little slow and I'm not sure the seeds were the same as Dutch Passion; the smoke was midi and I was very disappointed from all the hype. Nirvana has always came through for me. Not buying from them is not even an option for me anymore; they rock.


 I would buy from NIRVANA but they dont have blueberry and I want that for my personal to the head. Peak seeds ive never even herd of so I wont be ordering from them.
wish someone were i live had clones.
thanks


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a link to Peak Seeds website and their offerings. I don't think they are offering the blueberry this year.
http://www.peakseeds.com/seeds.html


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I got some blueberry from Peak Seeds in BC last year. They are a little slow and I'm not sure the seeds were the same as Dutch Passion; the smoke was midi and I was very disappointed from all the hype. Nirvana has always came through for me. Not buying from them is not even an option for me anymore; they rock.


DJ Shorts is the only guy with the real genetics. Everyone else has just used his stock to make their own. Backcrossing is not the same as having the original genetics. DJ has the original Oregon Purple Thai male. He also has the original Indica female.

The original Blueberry is the bomb! Nothing mid about it. I'm picky as hell and I rate it 11 out of 10, it's that good. I just took a hit of it and I'm amazed how good it is every time.

Of course I have the best phenotype you could ever imagine. I doubt anyone will ever find a better one. It's like the Michel Jorden of Blueberry plants. You could grow out a thousand seeds and still never find a better phenotype than the one I have.


----------



## andyman (Dec 2, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> DJ Shorts is the only guy with the real genetics. Everyone else has just used his stock to make their own. Backcrossing is not the same as having the original genetics. DJ has the original Oregon Purple Thai male. He also has the original Indica female.
> 
> The original Blueberry is the bomb! Nothing mid about it. I'm picky as hell and I rate it 11 out of 10, it's that good. I just took a hit of it and I'm amazed how good it is every time.
> 
> Of course I have the best phenotype you could ever imagine. I doubt anyone will ever find a better one. It's like the Michel Jorden of Blueberry plants. You could grow out a thousand seeds and still never find a better phenotype than the one I have.


 How bout you send me some clones of your blueberry , via ups. 
ha ha I wish
so how am I gone to find some bomb ass blueberry here in ohio (ohigho)kiss-ass


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn, I wish I had ordered from DJ Shorts. The first time I smoked it I only took 2 hits; the high wasn't that great. Next time I took 5-6 hits and about 20 minutes later I was puking into my neighbors yard from my back deck (about 120'); that went on about every 10 minutes for an hour. Sometimes I get a little queasy from hash or some weed if I take big hits. I gave the rest of it to someone and they didn't have any problem with it. Pays to go with the best genetics.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 2, 2008)

I was discussing this method with my friend Pedro and he believes he can get a 2.5 lbs from 30 plants in soil, does that sound right? 

What are the main benefits of stinks system versus soil and what are the usual time frames for each method i.e soil vs aero?

Thanks for any feedback guys.


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi guys!
*
Sorry for the wall of text, but Im trying to give all the information needed to answer my questions:*

So I'm moving into my new house in 2 weeks, and its got this awesome invisible room already built right into it, complete with a hidden / secret room with a hidden/secret security door. When I saw it, I immediately thought "GROW ROOOOOOM!!!" and did a little dance inside! Its seriously large enough to replicate AL B Fucts grow in its entirety too, roughly 18 feet long and 15 feet wide, with a large walk in closet in the back, which is also almost hidden as well. I swear its almost a secret room inside a secret room.

My wife however, wasn't so thrilled about a grow room. After much discussion, a lot of whining on my part, and a couple of fights, it was decided. I can use the walk in closet in the room to build grow boxes out of a couple of armoirs, as long as they look stealth as hell, and stash them in the closet of the hidden room.

We all know how the wife always wins too, so thats what I get to play with. 2 Armoires, and frankly, Im glad to have that, and surprised as hell I actually got it.

Now Ive already built the first one, labled Set A below, and set up a couple of plants to practice cloning on, until I got it right. I am reliably able to clone now, and so, on the cusp of my move, am about to get ready to grab another armoire off of craigslist and build out my flower box.

I have established control of the temperature and humidity in the A box, and expect to be able to get pretty close to the temps in Set B when its built. (I experimented with the first armoire and the HPS to make sure it would work temperature-wise before I started.)

I am growing a strain from Nirvana called Supergirl, and after running a couple of test plants, have established she will get 1 meter tall at 2 months Veg, and be bushy as hell. I have not flowered any as of yet. This plant was designed to grow very short, be very bushy, and yield high in a hydroponic environment. Here is the link: http://www.nirvana-shop.com/supergirl-seeds-p-170.html

My goal is to be able to harvest around an ounce per plant (roughly), for 6 ounces total, once a month, SoG style. I built RubberMade Reservoirs with 6 3" Net Pots in the tops of them to DWC grow 6 plants per Reservoir.

I smoke about an ounce a week, so I figure that gives me a little room, and I can dump excess buds off to my grand mother in law whos battling cancer, and who just started smoking to combat chemo therapy nausia.

Id like you experienced cats to take a look at my little Paint drawing here if you would please, and offer me any tips or advice you might have. I am a Marine Biologist who works in a lab for a living, so Im sort of obsessed with perfecting my process, and have my PH, Lights, and TDS in order.

Thanks in advance for your help.







1) Should I Scrog my flowers or Lollipop?
2) Can I take the bottom 1/3 of plants from my Veg stage (5) and trim them off and use them as clones (3) on the day I move stage (5) to stage (6)?
3) If I can clone a plant from (5), can I then use one of those clones as a new mother when the old one is ready to get dumped into the flower room? How long can this be done?
4) Any problem alternating strains every time I send a new batch of clones down the conveyor belt?
5) Whats the potential harvest in this set up? Am I going to meet my target of 1 ounce per plant if I practice hard and stay dedicated?

Thanks!

-Joneric


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 2, 2008)

joneric1014 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> *Sorry for the wall of text, but Im trying to give all the information needed to answer my questions:*
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you've put quite a bit of time, effort and thought into this. In your own best interest I would post this as a thread of its own as not too much pertains to this thread. I feel you would receive better feedback that way. Good luck with everything.

DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 2, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I was discussing this method with my friend Pedro and he believes he can get a 2.5 lbs from 30 plants in soil, does that sound right?
> 
> What are the main benefits of stinks system versus soil and what are the usual time frames for each method i.e soil vs aero?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback guys.


Off the top of my head here ya go

Soil - slow growth, pain to take clones, easy to grow - water every couple of days
Aero - super fast growth, super easy to take clones, requires more attention - need to watch plants more, check on res, etc.


DP


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 2, 2008)

I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


----------



## repvip (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


 
You should have read the thread before posting... you'd think something like that may have already been covered in the previous 114 pages...


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, kicked out of the SoG thread. Awesome!

Ill come back when Im harvesting for profit instead of personal use I guess, sorry to bother such big fish with my trivial SoG setup questions.

-J


----------



## andyman (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


 I dont think anyone here is really serious , we all just talk like we would grow if we could. This site is were us pot heads go to talk about our fishing trip and how BIG the one that got away was. This is all just all fake, to give the feds something to do, right.

But really if the feds wanted you they would probley just come and get you. were all probly allready all on a big redflag list anyway just for even typing the word grow and weed in the same sentence. Or we could all be redflaged or something just for even clicking on this sight. or leaving the message you just left. Unless we all did it from the computers at the library. There are so many thousands of people to worry about more important than a few people growing for med & to have some left over.

Im a pretty parinoid person and the internet bothers me about this, but there are so many people doing it. Just look how many views this thread has had in a few months. The fedz probly have better things to do with our country allways talking terror stuff to.
just my 2 worth of babble and im baked so?


----------



## Scooter93105 (Dec 2, 2008)

Check this http://www.aquacave.com/eco-plus-dual-digitalbr-plug-in-timer-997.html

It seems to support a minimum on-time of 1 minute. There is no mention of the off-time intervals available - I assume it could go off for 5 minutes if it can go on for 1 minute? It seems like a match made in heaven with the Eco-Plus pumps.

I don't know why I decided to jump in here on this post. I've read it through more than once and finally got around to saying something... I am currently building my Aero units, preparing the space, and purchasing equipment. I came across this timer in my search for parts. Will it work guys? The sub $20 price is right.

As this is my first post (to the forum and this thread), I want to take a couple lines to thank you, Stink! You are the man. We all appreciate your help and your motivation - and patience! I can't thank you enough for sharing your method with us all. Keep up the good work.

PS - Thanks to all of you for making this thread happen. I have learned much! I plan to have my first StinkAero batch in between Jan 1 and Jan 15, I look forward to sharing my setup too, when I have all in order.


----------



## SVINIAR (Dec 2, 2008)

Scooter93105 said:


> Check this http://www.aquacave.com/eco-plus-dual-digitalbr-plug-in-timer-997.html
> 
> It seems to support a minimum on-time of 1 minute. There is no mention of the off-time intervals available - I assume it could go off for 5 minutes if it can go on for 1 minute? It seems like a match made in heaven with the Eco-Plus pumps.


From that website..
EcoPlus 15 Amp Grounded Digital Plug-In Timer. 
Eco Plus timer features the ability to switch power on and off up to *six* times per 24 hour day. 

Only 6 times a day wont work. needs to be a constant 1 min on/4-5 min off.


----------



## westmich (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


Please read the beginning of this thread - Stinkbud is a legal grower who supplies herb to cancer patients and such.

How many grams are OK to grow in your world? At what point do you get to say it is cool because "that's how much I grow" and at what point do you get to judge someone else's behavior as immoral? Should I get to pass judgment on you because I have yet to harvest anything? Should Stinkbud get to pass judgment on the guy who started a thread about growing 20 pounds a month?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

joneric1014 said:


> Wow, kicked out of the SoG thread. Awesome!
> 
> Ill come back when Im harvesting for profit instead of personal use I guess, sorry to bother such big fish with my trivial SoG setup questions.
> 
> -J


Most of your questions have already been answered in the thread.

Dragon wasn't trying to be rude. He wasn't kicking you out. You are more than welcome to hang out with us. It's not that we don't want to help but we are running a different system and are concentrating on specific questions pertaining to it.

You will also see that our system is not your typical SOG type of setup. We use EZ-Clone sprayers for everything. The flower system is an Aero/NFT system. All organic nutes. 3 week perpetual harvest. It's all in the thread.

All the plans, photos, instructions, parts lists, tool lists and many other cool things are available in this post. I teach you how to make the cloner, veg unit and flower system. It's getting to be a huge thread but worth the read.

Please don't be offended but Dragon is right. You would be better off with your own thread. Or better yet read the whole thread and join us all in the grow experience of a lifetime.

We are all friends here!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I was discussing this method with my friend Pedro and he believes he can get a 2.5 lbs from 30 plants in soil, does that sound right?
> 
> What are the main benefits of stinks system versus soil and what are the usual time frames for each method i.e soil vs aero?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback guys.


The outdoor soil growers around here get a pound per plant every season!

If you veg any plant long enough you will get a huge harvest.

Some people are actually better off with soil. My system is kind of loud when the water is running. Sounds like a mini waterfall when all my pumps are running! I love the sound but It's not exactly stealth if you know what I mean.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 2, 2008)

You know what, to the balless person who gave me negative rep for posting on this thread, grow 1000000000000000 pounds if you want, I don't give a fuck. For most of us, growing that much is gonna get us a bunch of trouble. Maybe you're lucky enough to be able to grow massive amounts, good for you. The rest of you who want to grow a ton of weed illegally, suffer any consequences that you might incur. I was trying to instill a bit of common sense into people who might be charmed by this site and think they can grow as much as they want to. I am seriously pissed at the fucking pussy who neg repped me "ANONYMOUSLY". Wow, you must truly be a great grower and cultivator of this fine plant. I hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## Scooter93105 (Dec 2, 2008)

to be true - thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## dspec (Dec 2, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The outdoor soil growers around here get a pound per plant every season!
> 
> If you veg any plant long enough you will get a huge harvest.
> 
> Some people are actually better off with soil. My system is kind of loud when the water is running. Sounds like a mini waterfall when all my pumps are running! I love the sound but It's not exactly stealth if you know what I mean.


i love the sound the cloner makes...i cant wait to hear my aero/nft =D my room is taking forever though...


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


Is there really anyone here that doesn't understand that possessing a pound of Marijuana would be unwise in country such as the USA with its ultra over policing and policy makers? 

If it makes you feel better perhaps just do what 'they' tell you and go about your business of keeping all the laws of your country / state, there's a good boy.

The rest of here believe in thinking for yourself and not believing the false lies and bs the government spews forth.

Please find other threads, as this one doesn't need you, sorry.



repvip said:


> You should have read the thread before posting... you'd think something like that may have already been covered in the previous 114 pages...


----------



## beta0701 (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I think this thread should be titled, "How to grow a pound every three weeks and get busted and sent to state penetentiary in the U.S.". It's fine to grow so much in other countries that are lax in their enforcement, but in countries with strict policies against cultivation don't you think it's unwise to grow that much? Of course it's always been a state of "caveat emptor", or let the buyer beware. If you're Tyrone the grower from Detroit, MI and you don't care about rules...have at it! If, however, you are John Smith, from Anywhere USA, I'm pretty sure you don't want any pork knocking on you door anytime soon to check your "premises" on a hot tip from the interent.


Growing weed is illegal in the United States?????

You cant sell it either??????

Damn......

Well now that i know that im just going to cut down all my plants!

Thanks for the tip kid, you saved my life


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 2, 2008)

Whatever, you guys obviously have it all figured out. Hopefully none of you need to phone me for bail money cuz I will be unsympathetic. Peace, hopefully your ideals never see the light of day while the rest of society exists or you will be totally fucked. I'm off this topic as you all are much better persons than me obviously. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok guys I know we're all getting into this with negative guy, I must admit I jumped on in as well. Perhaps we could just ignore all of his posts until he has something positive to say or perhaps communicates in a way that doesn't completely piss off the entire user base


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude, dont be a dick. We are all grown ups and know what the risks are, now if you have some input on growing then thats all fine, but if your going to be vulgar , then you should move along, like Stinkbud said we are all friends here. Take a hit and relax.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 2, 2008)

Convince me that we "All" are grown ups...once again you've sucked me back in but I'm out AGAIN.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 2, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The outdoor soil growers around here get a pound per plant every season!
> 
> If you veg any plant long enough you will get a huge harvest.
> 
> Some people are actually better off with soil. My system is kind of loud when the water is running. Sounds like a mini waterfall when all my pumps are running! I love the sound but It's not exactly stealth if you know what I mean.


Sorry Stink I didn't clarify, I was mainly referring to indoor growing. 

Could you give me a rundown Stink of what you see the pro's and cons are of this, in your opinion?

1. 30 plants each, one set of 30 in soil and another 30 in aero. 

With that said what are the pros and cons of each system in your opinion Stink? I ask this as per your admission you were a long time grower in soil.

Thanks man.


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, you do have a point. lol Its all good . So,Stinkbud,just want to tell you that the lastes picks look awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 2, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Off the top of my head here ya go
> 
> Soil - slow growth, pain to take clones, easy to grow - water every couple of days
> Aero - super fast growth, super easy to take clones, requires more attention - need to watch plants more, check on res, etc.
> ...


I was wondering why soil plants are harder to clone, Do they just take longer to root? I've been taking cutting from my brothers soil moms for years, have I been shooting myself in the foot this whole time? 
Thanks to everybody on this thread, I've learned more in 120 pages (wow) than in 8 years of trial and error on my own
cheers.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Whatever, you guys obviously have it all figured out. Hopefully none of you need to phone me for bail money cuz I will be unsympathetic. Peace, hopefully your ideals never see the light of day while the rest of society exists or you will be totally fucked. I'm off this topic as you all are much better persons than me obviously. Have a wonderful day.


Don't be too offended by some of the guys around here. You may not have come across as the caring person I'm sure you really are. Sometimes how you say something is more important than what you are saying.

Anyway, thank you very much for expressing your concerns in regards to the Federal Laws. Many of us around here are actually quite knowledgeable in regards to both Federal and State laws but appreciate your help.

Here in my state I can have 6 mature plants and 18 plants under 12" tall/wide for each patient. I can also have 1.5lbs. of dried material per patient.

As long as I don't have over 99 plants, not dealing, don't cross state lines etc. jurisdiction falls back to the State (where it is legal).

Also, you have to look at it like a Federal Agent. If you had a limited budget and had the choice of fighting the Mexican Mafia in CA or busting some guy growing medicine in a closet for cancer patients, which would you choose?

You don't *have* to grow a pound. But if you don't, I'll kill your fucking dog. (just kidding...) 

Many people involved in this thread are modifying the design and making it smaller to fit their own medicinal needs. It's all about getting medicine in people's hands, what ever it takes.

One more important StinkBud tip. If you do end up in jail and have a cellmate named Bubba, eventually he will want to play house. Warning! Even if you pick daddy he will still make you suck mamma's dick!

Have a nice day bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Sorry Stink I didn't clarify, I was mainly referring to indoor growing.
> 
> Could you give me a rundown Stink of what you see the pro's and cons are of this, in your opinion?
> 
> ...


Soil Positives: 
1) Good organic soil sets the taste standard. 
2) It's easy to move plants around.
3) ehhh...did I mention it tastes good?

Soil Negatives:
1) Getting rid of all the soil gets old.
2) Dirt is dirty.
3) Soil dust + sweat = mud.
4) Having to keep each plant watered just right.
5) Pests love soil.
6) Slow growth compared to Aero.
7) It's hard to get a complete flush without drowning your plants.
 Hauling big bags of soil in and out of your house is not exactly stealth.

Hydro Positives:
1) Fast growth rates.
2) Tastes as good as soil when organic nutes are used.
3) Easy cleaning and maintenance.
4) Easy to flush.
5) No heavy lifting (I have a bad back).
6) Stealth.
7) Reduced pests.

Hydro Negatives:
1) Blisters on your fingers from all the trimming.
2) Stoned all the time.
3) The sound of running water makes me want to pee.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> I was wondering why soil plants are harder to clone, Do they just take longer to root? I've been taking cutting from my brothers soil moms for years, have I been shooting myself in the foot this whole time?
> Thanks to everybody on this thread, I've learned more in 120 pages (wow) than in 8 years of trial and error on my own
> cheers.


You can take cuttings from soil plants just fine. 

Just watch out for pests. If the cuttings come from outdoors, assume they have bugs. A quick spray of Neem oil will do the trick.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Dec 3, 2008)

Stink..u have it goin on man...u need to be in High Times....i've learned alot from this thread and assure u that i am going to use this info and have me some dank from here on out..thanks for all the info you have gave......


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 3, 2008)

how long can the plants go unwatered for before there in no chance of bouncing back? I just suffered a tragic powerstrip malfunction and am wondering if I should hold out hope or just dump them in the trash?


----------



## dwaynej (Dec 3, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Here in my state I can have 6 mature plants and 18 plants under 12" tall/wide for each patient. I can also have 1.5lbs. of dried material per patient.


Yo stink I'm pretty sure we are in the same state. Are you a member of the OGF? You should teach a class. 

I just got my card a while back and am definatly gonna use your Aero setup. 

Also thanks again for all the time and knowledge you have put into this thread to get us Aero newbies up and going.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 3, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> how long can the plants go unwatered for before there in no chance of bouncing back? I just suffered a tragic powerstrip malfunction and am wondering if I should hold out hope or just dump them in the trash?


Sorry to hear about the problem. Even a battery backup wouldn't have saved you.

I would keep trying until they are for sure dead. Plants can wilt and loose a lot of leaves and still live.

If they are cutting only a few days old I would start from scatch.


----------



## westmich (Dec 3, 2008)

> Here in my state I can have 6 mature plants and 18 plants under 12" tall/wide for each patient. I can also have 1.5lbs. of dried material per patient.


Is it possible to flower and harvest a plant inside of 12". Could it be done through LST? Shape and prune it into a 12" x 12" x 12" cube


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 3, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Sorry to hear about the problem. Even a battery backup wouldn't have saved you.
> 
> I would keep trying until they are for sure dead. Plants can wilt and loose a lot of leaves and still live.
> 
> If they are cutting only a few days old I would start from scatch.


sadly i am on week 7 of 10, but happily they are showing encouraging signs of life. I gave em a flush with h2o2 and they look like they are perking up, I'll know more once the lights come on. 
Thanks for the reply I was getting ready to toss em, once I was done punching holes in my wall.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 4, 2008)

I almost got a tear when I say my first rooted clone. 
Funny how it's the worst looking( slighty yellowing) one. Hopefully they all start coming along now.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 4, 2008)

it's not my first time cloning, but it's the first time i the aero unit. I want to post pixs but I can't on this phone. As soon as I get on a laptop I'll show you.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

My babies are coming along great Stink! Here's a couple of shots from this morning.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 4, 2008)

potpimp said:


> My babies are coming along great Stink! Here's a couple of shots from this morning.


Those roots look healthy as fuck bro!


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 4, 2008)

shit son, i havnt seen those led things in action until now, looks like they work decently


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 4, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> sadly i am on week 7 of 10, but happily they are showing encouraging signs of life. I gave em a flush with h2o2 and they look like they are perking up, I'll know more once the lights come on.
> Thanks for the reply I was getting ready to toss em, once I was done punching holes in my wall.


If you run up against this problem, you can always water by hand some or raise your water level so you have your roots always in water to keep them hydrated. Then, give your top roots a drink by hand a few times a day.

Even if your plants turn color, as long as there is some green you can bring them back, but of course as late in the grow as you are, it would depend on what is left whether or not it is going to be worth it or not. The areospray will bring back a lot of plants from the brink, I have seen it and I have just recently watched it. From almost dead clones back to life again with only the center of the top of the clone green with no roots to a beautiful plant in a mater of about 5 days.

Good Luck!


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 4, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Whatever, you guys obviously have it all figured out. Hopefully none of you need to phone me for bail money cuz I will be unsympathetic. Peace, hopefully your ideals never see the light of day while the rest of society exists or you will be totally fucked. I'm off this topic as you all are much better persons than me obviously. Have a wonderful day.


 
I doubt that will be a problem for you. I know I wouldn't call you for bail money in fact, you would be the last person I would ask for bail money. 
I would be honored to be able to help anyone on this forum in anyway I can, even bail money, if I could. I would even help you if you needed it, but it appears you are not in the need of anything there wannabe. No need for friends, help, or anything else because you are a rock. You are solid, dude. Rocks never need help or friends, they just sit and dissolve as time goes by.

I hope you learn to love people someday. It is a lot more fun, lemme tell ya!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys, my plants are lookin good. I now have 2 systems in the flower room up and running. 2 600 watters, an oscillating fan and the 434 cfm exhaust running 24/7, the temp is a consistent 63 lights on and 61 lights off, seems kinda low, i thought the temp would go up a little when i put the 2nd light in. the RH seems a bit high at 76%, but after reading ed rosenthals guide he claims anything under 80%RH is good to go.

My clones for the 3rd system are now 8inches tall..lol and i just put them into the veg system(although they probably could go straight into flower i assume) but i want to keep on the 3 week schedule. 

How to best position the lights is a question on my mind.
also the way it looks in there now it seems like 3 lights (600 watters) one centered over each unit may just be sufficient.
of course 4 would be the ultimate (to catch all corners) but just thought i would ask opinions.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

Man those are beautiful DH!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks potpimp ! your clones are lookin sweet dude.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks but I started these from seed.  The next batch will be clones of course.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 4, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys, my plants are lookin good. I now have 2 systems in the flower room up and running. 2 600 watters, an oscillating fan and the 434 cfm exhaust running 24/7, the temp is a consistent 63 lights on and 61 lights off, seems kinda low, i thought the temp would go up a little when i put the 2nd light in. the RH seems a bit high at 76%, but after reading ed rosenthals guide he claims anything under 80%RH is good to go.
> 
> My clones for the 3rd system are now 8inches tall..lol and i just put them into the veg system(although they probably could go straight into flower i assume) but i want to keep on the 3 week schedule.
> 
> ...


Those look great! Can you show a picture that includes the lights?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

will do right now...is this bad opening the door and snapping pics during lights off... im fast though.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 4, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> will do right now...is this bad opening the door and snapping pics during lights off... im fast though.


LOL I do believe the term used is "uninterupted darkness" during 12/12, I'll let you figure the answer out 

I am sure it won't kill them.......or will it


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2008)

YA DH those girls look great, the first ones that have only been in there for 3 weeks are fucking huge already, can't wait to see them bud up! Do you have an actual journal? If so you should stick it in your sig, I'd like to check it out. If not, then make sure you keep updateing in here!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks thunder,, yea i should probably start a log.



peaceb2usall said:


> LOL I do believe the term used is "uninterupted darkness" during 12/12, I'll let you figure the answer out
> 
> I am sure it won't kill them.......or will it


Im not gonna kill um am i? never doing that ever again.
Im sure it didnt hurt them. just proud of my girls.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 4, 2008)

Those really do look good and it's good news that the 600w seems to be doing the trick.

Sorry about the lights out - I think one time you'll be fine, but you have to get a little religious about the 12 hours of darkness.


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't sweat it a few minutes of light during lights off won't hurt the girls, just think of today as a particularly bright full moon.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 4, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> will do right now...is this bad opening the door and snapping pics during lights off... im fast though.


I thing you would be better off running your lights like I do, lengthwise. The end plants on your new system will grow shorter than the middle ones.

At least until you get a couple more 600s. I have to warn you though...as soon as you have 4-600s I'm going to get real jealous!

Great job one everything Dirt! Your plants look awsome. I can't wait to see them fully into bud. You should be on your last few days of stretch then the plants will settle down and start putting on weight.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys...about the lights, ive changed them around a few times, these hoods are 18x21 the 21 inch side is where the holes for the vent is... so i should have the long side (vent hole) turned the other way? ya think?


yea your right!!!!!!!! i need daylight so i can change them once again.


----------



## repvip (Dec 4, 2008)

Stink! What do you mean by 'lengthwise'? Refer to the hella nice pic above in post 1224... is that what you mean by lengthwise? or is that opposite?

I'm confused.. but getting really close to putting this system in use and have already setup two 1000watters in cooltubes pointing in the same directions as Dirt's... it's not too late to change!

Edit: Shit, sorry I just figured out the post above which clearly explains the answer!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 4, 2008)

repvip said:


> Stink! What do you mean by 'lengthwise'? Refer to the hella nice pic above in post 1224... is that what you mean by lengthwise? or is that opposite?
> 
> I'm confused.. but getting really close to putting this system in use and have already setup two 1000watters in cooltubes pointing in the same directions as Dirt's... it's not too late to change!
> 
> Edit: Shit, sorry I just figured out the post above which clearly explains the answer!


Look at the vent holes. If you line up the holes then the output of one light will be the input of the other. Check out the photo...

Not a big deal now but when he starts using C02 the lights will need to be sealed and vented.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 4, 2008)

Stink - 
could you do a run through of your harvest procedure? I mean how you cut the plants up, how you dry them, and about the time you invented hash and what procedure you use?  

Ok ok I know you didn't invent hash I was just kidding. 

I was serious about the harvest stuff and hash though.

Thanks,
DP

and oh yeah this might seem a bit obvious but I'm assuming you are pitching the neoprene collar and net pot after harvest - I have no idea how you would reuse the netpot


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 4, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> yea your right!!!!!!!! i need daylight so i can change them once again.


I little light won't hurt anything. I've reveged plants before. It takes about 2-3 *weeks* of 24/0 to get them to revert back to veg.

Think how bright a full moon is. It is safe to have that much light to work in every once in a while.

You can also buy green fluorescents made just for working in the dark. Any green light bulb will do the trick. I replaced my normal ceiling light with one of those funky clear/green ones. Which reminds me...I keep forgetting to buy a new one.

Now I use a small flashlight when I need to check stuff at night. Point it at the ceiling and you can work for hours with no worries. You have to let your eyes get used to the dark but within 5 minutes you can see fine.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 4, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Stink -
> could you do a run through of your harvest procedure? I mean how you cut the plants up, how you dry them, and about the time you invented hash and what procedure you use?
> 
> Ok ok I know you didn't invent hash I was just kidding.
> ...


I just cut the plants when it's time to harvest. Sometimes I hang them up in the bathroom to dry and trim them later. If I have time I prefer to trim them right at harvest.

It's easier to trim the buds when they are fresh. I just cut off all the leaf and leave the buds on the stems. I lay the buds on a window screen to dry. The buds are dry when you can bend the stems and they snap. Cut the buds off and put them in jars for curing. Your done!

During this time I have the pump turned off to let the roots dry out. I empty the res and pull out the root balls. I chuck everything. The neoprene collars are too stretched out to use again and the nets pots only cost 20 cents.

I clean everything with a mild bleach/water solution. I always replace the sprayers with clean ones during maintenance. Put everything back together, add the new girls and away you go.

It's really simple when you think about it...


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty plants you got there Dirt, looks like stinkbud's aero design will put green thumbs on alot of us. Most excellent, Stink's thresd is like going to Mary Jane college online. Sweet


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it sure is bigbud..im so glad i stumbled across this thread.. i was actually just getting ready to do an indoor soil thing when i found stink. stink you rock!

I was just out in my room contimplating how to run my support beems to turn my lights. My women came out and put something in the dryer and guess what??? It flipped the breaker!!!!

crap..and i want 2 more lights? yes i will definately only run the dryer or anything else during the night cycle, but is 1200 more watts gonna be a problem ? im no electrician,, any suggestions?


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 4, 2008)

So my friend pedro went to the hydro store and discussed what kind of deal they could do for him on a light setup. The hydro store guy basically dissed setup (A)CoolSun XL reflector and said that setup (B) is way better because of no restricted airflow that (A) causes

(A)






(B)






What do you guys think?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yes it sure is bigbud..im so glad i stumbled across this thread.. i was actually just getting ready to do an indoor soil thing when i found stink. stink you rock!
> 
> I was just out in my room contimplating how to run my support beems to turn my lights. My women came out and put something in the dryer and guess what??? It flipped the breaker!!!!
> 
> crap..and i want 2 more lights? yes i will definately only run the dryer or anything else during the night cycle, but is 1200 more watts gonna be a problem ? im no electrician,, any suggestions?


I have cords running from all over the house. One from the front, one from the back and one from the laundry room. Not to mention the power in the room.

How the fuck do you find an electrician you can trust?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> So my friend pedro went to the hydro store and discussed what kind of deal they could do for him on a light setup. The hydro store guy basically dissed setup (A)CoolSun XL reflector and said that setup (B) is way better because of no restricted airflow that (A) causes. What do you guys think?


The larger reflectors are better for light, Cool Tubes are better for heat. 

I use medium sized reflectors. The most important aspect to me is maintenance. Get a hood with *hinged* glass. It's easy to clean and change the bulb that way and you won't drop the glass on your plants.

Any modern reflector will work great for your grow.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Stink -
> I was serious about the hash though.
> Thanks,
> DP


*How to make buble hash:*

Go to flea bay and buy a 4 bag kit. Do a search for bubble bags. I just bought some for $60. Buy two 5 gallon buckets and a shit load of ice.

Now take bag #1 and place it in the 5 gallon bucket. Fill it half way with ice and add your shake. Fill it with water about 3/4 of the way to the top.

Put a mixer on a drill and start mixing for 20 minutes. Put bag #2 in the other bucket. Now pull out bag #1 and set it aside. Take the water and drain it through screen #2. Pull the bag down over the sides until the screen becomes tight like a drum.

Take a spoon and scrap off all the hash. Put it between two coffee filters. Put the filters on a towel and fold the towel over the filters. Now press out as much water as you can. You can even softly tap it with a rubber mallet.

You will end up with a disk of hash. Lay the disk out to dry.

Now take bag #3 and put it on the empty bucket. Drain the water through the bag and follow the same steps as before. This will be a different grade of hash. Way more pure.

Repeat the steps with bag #4. The hash from this will be the purest. Nothing but trichomes. It bubbles when you smoke it!

You *will* cough your head off!!!! I don't even smoke it straight anymore. I just put a little on a bong hit. Make sure you know where you put your keys *before* you smoke it. Might as well write your cell phone off, you'll never find it without calling it first.

One more thing. You know the buddy with the iron lungs? We all have one. Slice up a huge chunk into powder and load him a giant hit. It won't look like much to him but stand back and watch the show! Watch the colors his face will turn. Red, purple, blue then white. 

I have a sick sense of humor...


----------



## SmOkEyMc.PoT (Dec 5, 2008)

this looks like a bad ass system


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm ditching the whole aero thing after reading all the CFL posts. I've decide to go with CFL's and soil because I can't afford an Aerogarden yet. 

Here is a photo of my new grow op. Almost ready to harvest...Yea baby! 

What do you think? Should I do a tutorial?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm ditching the whole aero thing after reading all the CFL posts. I've decide to go with CFL's and soil because I can't afford an Aerogarden yet.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new grow op. Almost ready to harvest...Yea baby!
> 
> What do you think? Should I do a tutorial?


BWWWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!  That's a cutie; did you grow that in a shot glass?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Lol stink thats great! With this new steup you'll be gettin lbs in no time!!


----------



## funtogrow (Dec 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm ditching the whole aero thing after reading all the CFL posts. I've decide to go with CFL's and soil because I can't afford an Aerogarden yet.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new grow op. Almost ready to harvest...Yea baby!
> 
> What do you think? Should I do a tutorial?


man you got to give me a link for that man.....that is the shit....


----------



## JSB99 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a quick question. I read somewhere in this post that you [stinkbud] kept using the clippings of your veg plants for cloning (meaning that you never kept mother plants). I read somewhere that the potency decreases the more you clone off generations rather than a single plant. Is that true or have you even noticed a difference?

I just completed a three stage perpetual grow but have no room for a mother plant. Is a mother plant important enough to go out of your way to make room for one or is it more work than necessary?

Thanks to all opinions and comments


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 5, 2008)

JSB99 said:


> I had a quick question. I read somewhere in this post that you [stinkbud] kept using the clippings of your veg plants for cloning (meaning that you never kept mother plants). I read somewhere that the potency decreases the more you clone off generations rather than a single plant. Is that true or have you even noticed a difference?
> 
> I just completed a three stage perpetual grow but have no room for a mother plant. Is a mother plant important enough to go out of your way to make room for one or is it more work than necessary?
> 
> Thanks to all opinions and comments


I can answer this. A clone is an exact genetic copy of the plant it came from. 1000 generations later you are still getting the exact same plant. There no loss of* anything *whatsoever.

This system uses no mothers.


----------



## JSB99 (Dec 5, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I can answer this. A clone is an exact genetic copy of the plant it came from. 1000 generations later you are still getting the exact same plant. There no loss of* anything *whatsoever.
> 
> This system uses no mothers.


Awesome!!! That's what I wanted to hear 

Thanks


----------



## breedtheweed (Dec 5, 2008)

get a ups they are not that much and will keep those pumps and lights up and running - at least a couple of flouros untill it is all back up - and if you shop around you can get one that will keep a hps on a good while.
they have a battery built into them but you simply take it out and run a set of cabeles to a couple of car batteries . The electrict goes off they come up instantly and keep it all running smooth. I have a couple of them I bought at a actuion for 5 bucks each and they will each run 600 watts of equipment.If you want to get really serious with them look in the solar power suppliers on the net they can range from a 200 watt one to one capable of running a entire house.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 5, 2008)

breedtheweed said:


> get a ups they are not that much and will keep those pumps and lights up and running - at least a couple of flouros untill it is all back up - and if you shop around you can get one that will keep a hps on a good while.
> they have a battery built into them but you simply take it out and run a set of cabeles to a couple of car batteries . The electrict goes off they come up instantly and keep it all running smooth. I have a couple of them I bought at a actuion for 5 bucks each and they will each run 600 watts of equipment.If you want to get really serious with them look in the solar power suppliers on the net they can range from a 200 watt one to one capable of running a entire house.


Hey man do you have a link to this UPS your talking about?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I can answer this. A clone is an exact genetic copy of the plant it came from. 1000 generations later you are still getting the exact same plant. There no loss of* anything *whatsoever.
> 
> This system uses no mothers.


Right on Picasso! You nailed it. My Blueberry cutting has been passed around here for over 25 years and it's still dank as fuck.


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice thread. But with one flower chamber you still will never get a pound every 3 weeks. or am i missing something


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya your missing that the system is designed around 3 flower units. One unit will be harvested every 3 weeks. Each unit will produce around a pound each.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 5, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yes it sure is bigbud..im so glad i stumbled across this thread.. i was actually just getting ready to do an indoor soil thing when i found stink. stink you rock!
> 
> I was just out in my room contimplating how to run my support beems to turn my lights. My women came out and put something in the dryer and guess what??? It flipped the breaker!!!!
> 
> crap..and i want 2 more lights? yes i will definately only run the dryer or anything else during the night cycle, but is 1200 more watts gonna be a problem ? im no electrician,, any suggestions?


It is *REALLY* easy to add new breakers and run wires. I've done this in several places throughout my house, including wiring my entire growroom which is in my basement and had NO outlets whatsoever. 

Dirt and Stink -- if either of you guys (or anyone else) wants help with a step by step walkthrough I'd be happy to help. I'm not an electrician or anything but this stuff is really easy to do. Also the library is a good source for info and they have all sorts of book on how to do wiring, etc. 

There are very few steps required and I'll outline them here without getting into too much detail.

1. get all your supplies (outlet, wire, new breaker, wire strippers, electrical tape, etc.) and decide where you want outlets, etc.
2. run your wire from your breaker box to where you want electricity.
3. wire the outlet(s) up - it's super easy there are a max of 3 wires for one outlet and if you want multiple outlets on the same breaker you just connect them.
4. shut off main power to house - it's the big switch at the top of the breaker box add your breaker and connect the wires.

It's really this easy guys. Now there are codes in certain areas such as wiring needs to be run in conduit (metal pipe) so it may not be to code but wtf I'm not getting an inspector etc...

If you guys need any help just say the word and I'm there.

DP


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 5, 2008)

It's really this easy guys. Now there are codes in certain areas such as wiring needs to be run in conduit (metal pipe) so it may not be to code but wtf I'm not getting an inspector etc...
]
I used wire already housed in flexible metal conduit, works great


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 5, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> There are very few steps required and I'll outline them here without getting into too much detail.
> 
> 1. get all your supplies (outlet, wire, new breaker, wire strippers, electrical tape, etc.) and decide where you want outlets, etc.
> 2. run your wire from your breaker box to where you want electricity.
> ...


I know it's really easy to connect the wires and everything, but isn't there still a limit to how much power you can use? If you have too many things on one breaker, how do you add another breaker to get more power?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks dragon, i will keep that in mind if i decide to run some new lines. For now im gonna just run extension cords from the other end of the house and see how it works out.

Stink, i had a thought, does the potentcy of the harvest rely much on how well you keep your nutes at the right ppm?

My ppms usually drop to around 1700 after a couple days. I add more to bring it back up to 2000. It doesnt take much.
They drink tons of water too, like 5-6 gallons every few days.

It seems like beacuse im adding fresh water and nutes all the time that you wouldnt need to change the reservoir? 

Is it totaly necessary to change the res and clean etc every 3 weeks?

Also, how exactly do you do your cleaning/res change schedule?

3 weeks then clean, 3 more weeks then clean again would put you at 6 weeks with one week left before you flush.

it seems like the last res change would kinda be a waste of good nutes beacuse in one more week it will be flush time? or do ya dont change the res the last time and leave until flush time?

anyhow...its almost 5am and im starting to ramble...

This is one of those questions that i will probably feel stupid for asking in the morning...lol


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 6, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I know it's really easy to connect the wires and everything, but isn't there still a limit to how much power you can use? If you have too many things on one breaker, how do you add another breaker to get more power?


Take a look at your breaker box. Do you have fuses or breakers? Most houses will have breakers now so I will procede like you have breakers.

It will take one breaker for a 120 volt system or two breakers for a 240 volt system. Is there room in your box for the amount of breakers you need? If so, shut off the power, take off the metal front pannel, remove a piece of metal, one for each breaker, pop in the breaker. Then, hook up the wires as described above.

Do NOT use ext cords to run those lights! You will over heat them and could cause a fire. If you use very heavy duty industrial extention cords, you can get by, but those are more expensive then putting in the electricity. I have also made extention cords from inside house wiring to run my welder in remote area's away from the garage.

Good Luck,
Flabs


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 6, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Take a look at your breaker box. Do you have fuses or breakers? Most houses will have breakers now so I will procede like you have breakers.
> 
> It will take one breaker for a 120 volt system or two breakers for a 240 volt system. Is there room in your box for the amount of breakers you need? If so, shut off the power, take off the metal front pannel, remove a piece of metal, one for each breaker, pop in the breaker. Then, hook up the wires as described above.
> 
> ...


BREAKER BOX WITH BREAKERS check
AVAILABLE SLOTS check
80FT to room from box ????? conduit? electrical wire?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 6, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> BREAKER BOX WITH BREAKERS check
> AVAILABLE SLOTS check
> 80FT to room from box ????? conduit? electrical wire?


The wire comes in huge spools. It might not be on an actual spool but you can easily buy it in prepackaged lenghts of like 25, 50, 100, or prolly even more feet. I really would not bother with conduit but that's up to you. It's just a hollow metal pipe that you put the wire in but it's gonna complicate the shit out of everything pretty much. All the wire you run should have the plastic sheathing on it and then there are the 3 wires (or you can get the kind with 2) inside. It really is very simple. The hardest part is going to be to run (or fish) the wire through to where you want to get it - i.e. through walls, etc. 

I can't emphasize how easy it actually is. It's like everything else in life - when you don't know anything about the subject it seems so complicated - just like growing but when you actually get into it and think about things it's pretty simple. Well growing might not be a good analogy but I think you get the point.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 6, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> I know it's really easy to connect the wires and everything, but isn't there still a limit to how much power you can use? If you have too many things on one breaker, how do you add another breaker to get more power?


Yeah you want to add breakers if you are running wires to your grow area. I live in the US and remember I'm not a licensed electrician or anything but the breakers come in different amperages. 15amp or 20amp are pretty standard so you just wanna see how many amps your fixtures are drawing. Add em up and you don't really want to go over about 75% of what the breaker is. For example if you have a 20 amp breaker you put in to your box don't put over 15amps of load on the circuit. 
There are a bunch of different brands of breaker boxes so when choosing your breaker you need to make sure you get the same brand breaker as your breaker box because different companies make different sizes etc. The local Home Depot I'm sure can explain in person if you have any questions. It really is very simple...

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it safe to run the wire outdoors without conduit?


----------



## human8 (Dec 6, 2008)

my Art Dne timer decided it would stop working in the middle of the night. My luck. Lost half my cuts, are there any more reliable cycle timers than this fudgy little thing?


----------



## Damios (Dec 6, 2008)

human8 said:


> my Art Dne timer decided it would stop working in the middle of the night. My luck. Lost half my cuts, are there any more reliable cycle timers than this fudgy little thing?


http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TIIGS011&eq=&Tp=

I have two of them, they work great.


----------



## westmich (Dec 6, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Is it safe to run the wire outdoors without conduit?


Not a good idea. You would want to run it in conduit or run a line that is designed to be buried. Bury it below the frost line depending on where you live.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 6, 2008)

Quick Question I know stink said his roots got dark from the organic nutes I seen pics from the flower unit but mine have some dark roots in my veg unit. My res has went over 22degrees C some I know but how can I tell the difference beween discolor from nutes and root rot? any help is appreciated 

This system is awsome just a week into my first veg with it but am very happy more pics soon


----------



## Damios (Dec 6, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Quick Question I know stink said his roots got dark from the organic nutes I seen pics from the flower unit but mine have some dark roots in my veg unit. My res has went over 22degrees C some I know but how can I tell the difference beween discolor from nutes and root rot? any help is appreciated
> 
> This system is awsome just a week into my first veg with it but am very happy more pics soon


One of the first indicators of root rot is browning of the root tips (the newest 1-2 inches of growth on the roots) as well as the tips starting to look withered or almost soggy. The root mass can be brown from nutrients as long as the inner part of the root is still growing along with the tips at the end of the roots. Normal roots should be quite tuff, while roots with root rot will fall apart like mush. Hope this helps, and I hope you don't have root rot lol.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 6, 2008)

pixs 
1st of my cloner unit from 11-22
2nd from today 
3rd roots just starting
4th the plant the clones came from(now 3rd week into flowering )
thanks stink


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 6, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Quick Question I know stink said his roots got dark from the organic nutes I seen pics from the flower unit but mine have some dark roots in my veg unit. My res has went over 22degrees C some I know but how can I tell the difference beween discolor from nutes and root rot? any help is appreciated
> 
> This system is awsome just a week into my first veg with it but am very happy more pics soon


use hygozime (??spelling)


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 6, 2008)

Damios said:


> One of the first indicators of root rot is browning of the root tips (the newest 1-2 inches of growth on the roots) as well as the tips starting to look withered or almost soggy. The root mass can be brown from nutrients as long as the inner part of the root is still growing along with the tips at the end of the roots. Normal roots should be quite tuff, while roots with root rot will fall apart like mush. Hope this helps, and I hope you don't have root rot lol.


 
Thanks that helps alot the tips are white as can be and I pulled some apart where brown and they were still strong. I'm just paranoid wonder why???


----------



## Damios (Dec 7, 2008)

I just put 20 plants into my flowering room a few days ago, here's the journal for most of the veg: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124697-third-grow-skywalker-og-powerskunk-5.html#post1649271 I cloned and vegged them using aeroponics.

In the flowering room I'm running two 1000w lights w/ Sun system cooled reflectors used with a 454cfm fan. The plants are in a 20 site aero system, just about the same as Stinkbuds cause that's where I got the design, I just made it a little bigger and added a filter. I run the sprayers with a cycle timer for 1 minute on and 5 minutes off just like him. I am using a 20lb Co2 tank set to 4 times on a day only during the light cycle for 15 minutes each at 1cfm flow rate. For cooling I use a 800 watt portable air conditioner and run the ducting out the door. The Co2 really is amazing like Stinkbud has said, my plants are much more dark green, not stretching nearly as much, and they are able to take more nutrients up too. Overall I just wanted to post this to say thank you to Stinkbud for the positive influence. 





































Thanks again.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks dragon, i will keep that in mind if i decide to run some new lines. For now im gonna just run extension cords from the other end of the house and see how it works out.
> 
> Stink, i had a thought, does the potentcy of the harvest rely much on how well you keep your nutes at the right ppm?
> 
> ...


3 weeks is actually a long time between changes.

Every three weeks I drain the res., refill it, add nutes and I'm done. I only clean the flowering system after harvest. The cloner pretty much stays clean. The veg unit and cloner is changed every three weeks.

The reason you change the nutes is to keep the nutrient ratio correct. The plants my be using more P than K. The meter can't tell the difference between the two. All you're measuring is conductive salts.

So changing the res helps keep the nutes in the proper ratio to each other.

Potency is 100% genetics. All we can hope to do is give the plants every thing they need to reach thier maximum potental.

The plants decide the PPM. If you are running one strain you can dial it in. My Snowbud can handle 2900+ PPM no problem. Some plants get tip burn at 1700.

I look for is a couple of things.
1) The color. Plants should be a nice shade of green not too dark or yellow. Don't look at the color under the HPS lights. Your color perseption will be off. Use a flashlight during the night.
2) The feel. Leaves will start curling and turn brittle if your nutes are too hot.
3) Tip burn. It's a good indication that you are close to maxed out.

It takes a couple of crops to dial in a strain. Basically it's a trial and error process. I pick an average 2000 PPM because with 10 strains I can't please everyone. I'm like a pot politician.

I prefer to run on the hot side with my nutes. Since I always leach and flush for two weeks I can get away with it.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> Quick Question I know stink said his roots got dark from the organic nutes I seen pics from the flower unit but mine have some dark roots in my veg unit. My res has went over 22degrees C some I know but how can I tell the difference beween discolor from nutes and root rot? any help is appreciated
> 
> This system is awsome just a week into my first veg with it but am very happy more pics soon


The cloner will be the only unit with white roots. If you are running any nutes at all the roots will turn brown.

If you follow my directions exactly, root rot is a thing of the past. 

I know this sounds silly but you can smell the funk from root rot. You will know it when you smell it....like bad pussy.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> use hygozime (??spelling)


HygroZyme is used as a quick fix for a symptom. For example, suppose your water is too warm and you start to get some funky stuff growing. The Hygrozyme will fix the funk but won't solve the problem with the water temp.

If your water is too warm that must mean that your room is too hot. Ventilation or A/C will keep your room at the right temp. Now the water stays cool and no more funk. So it's best to solve the problem instead of fixing the symptoms.

Does that make sense?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

Damios said:


> I just put 20 plants into my flowering room a few days ago, here's the journal for most of the veg: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124697-third-grow-skywalker-og-powerskunk-5.html#post1649271 I cloned and vegged them using aeroponics.
> 
> In the flowering room I'm running two 1000w lights w/ Sun system cooled reflectors used with a 454cfm fan. The plants are in a 20 site aero system, just about the same as Stinkbuds cause that's where I got the design, I just made it a little bigger and added a filter. I run the sprayers with a cycle timer for 1 minute on and 5 minutes off just like him. I am using a 20lb Co2 tank set to 4 times on a day only during the light cycle for 15 minutes each at 1cfm flow rate. For cooling I use a 800 watt portable air conditioner and run the ducting out the door. The Co2 really is amazing like Stinkbud has said, my plants are much more dark green, not stretching nearly as much, and they are able to take more nutrients up too. Overall I just wanted to post this to say thank you to Stinkbud for the positive influence.


Funkin aye Damios, that looks sweet! Your stoked! Your system looks perfect. I can hardly wait to see all that dank bud.

The filter is a good idea. I liked the way you plumbed it. Nice solution. I would have no problem recommending this to others. Your sprayers will never plug up now.

When you first put in your nutes the filter will clog up fast. *It will clog up enough that the water won't flow.* It happened to me on my first Aero system. You have to clean it often for the first day or so. After that once a week is fine.

Also unplug your pump when you clean it. Don't ask me how I know this.

You are going to wish you had added a ball valve and garden hose adapter the first res change. It makes res changes so much easier.


----------



## funvsresponsibility (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, so - your system looks amazing, and actually quite straightforward (even do-able for someone like me.) In fact, after reading your article (I got to page 10, and got most of the info) I decided to ditch the AeroGarden plan I had and just start gathering the supplies to make your set-up.

However, I am pretty damned close to retarded when it comes to anything technical and mechanical, and I kinda wanted to avoid any disasters/fires/failures. I know you may have pointed out some of the questions I'm about to ask earlier, but it may not have been obvious (I know right, what do you have to do??) or it may have been somewhere in the 117 pages I didn't get to, so...

1) as I know absolutely nothing about lights, what brand (if you don't mind telling) MH lights do you use? and I read that you use them in the veg room, but when I was searching for lights, the MH's were all in the yellow-orange spectrum, which (I could easily be wrong) I thought induced flowering. I thought you wanted blue-green for veg growth, like the HO fls.? 

So long story short, brand name and bulb type?

2) about the HPS, same thing - brand name? (just want to stick with your muchly wanted and beautiful success - you are a genius of your time)

3) Any particular site (when you do buy from online) that you use? I know you said you like to support your local stores, but unfortunately I live in hickville hickstown America, and they dont have much except a walmart... have to go to the next town to get any hardware supplies. (HAHA)

Much thanks, and sorry for the troubles!!

edit: I think what I was trying to ask is what temp. bulbs? 5500K, 6500K, 10,000K, or 20,000K??

Thanks again StinkBud.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

funvsresponsibility said:


> Okay, so - your system looks amazing, and actually quite straightforward (even do-able for someone like me.) In fact, after reading your article (I got to page 10, and got most of the info) I decided to ditch the AeroGarden plan I had and just start gathering the supplies to make your set-up.
> 
> However, I am pretty damned close to retarded when it comes to anything technical and mechanical, and I kinda wanted to avoid any disasters/fires/failures. I know you may have pointed out some of the questions I'm about to ask earlier, but it may not have been obvious (I know right, what do you have to do??) or it may have been somewhere in the 117 pages I didn't get to, so...


Everyone has to start somewhere. In a year with my system you will be a master grower.



> 1) as I know absolutely nothing about lights, what brand (if you don't mind telling) MH lights do you use? and I read that you use them in the veg room, but when I was searching for lights, the MH's were all in the yellow-orange spectrum, which (I could easily be wrong) I thought induced flowering. I thought you wanted blue-green for veg growth, like the HO fls.?
> 
> So long story short, brand name and bulb type?


Wattage is more important than color. You will grow a shit load more bud with a 1000W MH than a 400W HPS even though the HPS is a better color for flowering.

As far as brands are concerned Eye Hortilux and Sunmaster are the best. I run Eye Hortilux in all my HIDs. They are expensive but worth every penny!

Any HO fluorescent will work fine for clones and veg. The blue ones are better but it's not like the plants won't grow with the yellow ones.

I used cheap $7 shop lights on my clones for years and they worked great.

2) about the HPS, same thing - brand name?

Eye Hortilux Super HPS.



> 3) Any particular site (when you do buy from online) that you use? I know you said you like to support your local stores, but unfortunately I live in hickville hickstown America, and they dont have much except a walmart... have to go to the next town to get any hardware supplies. (HAHA)


I wish I could help you here but I buy everything local. Many of the guys here can help with some recomendations though. A simple search would be the fast solution.



> I think what I was trying to ask is what temp. bulbs? 5500K, 6500K, 10,000K, or 20,000K??


I think I answered this above but let me emphasize the importance of power over color. Think of it like a car... if you put a blown hemi in your car who gives a fuck what color it is. It's going to haul ass!

Light is the single most import aspect determining final yield. All your thoughts should be towards how you can have as much light as possible.

Light is right!


----------



## funvsresponsibility (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you very much! gonna start looking on how to apply my budget, since you say more power, ill get more power


----------



## VDUBB (Dec 7, 2008)

HOW DO U THINK U GOT 10 DIFF STRAINS W/OUT HAVING 10 MOTHER PLANTS THAT WERE OF DIFF STRAINS , SOUND LIKE UR FULL OF DREAMS AND BUULSHITkiss-ass


----------



## VDUBB (Dec 7, 2008)

Wrong again color controls metobolic shit insde plants , health , flower , height and node tightness , your just fukin feedin peep miss info asshole. Sorry truth hurts a?


----------



## joesmiley210 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey StinkBud and the rest of the family...

Take a look at this and let me know what you think.
Leave a comment with any suggestions.

Have you ever experienced anything like this?

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/138385-3wks-flowering-pistils-changing-colors.html


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

VDUBB said:


> HOW DO U THINK U GOT 10 DIFF STRAINS W/OUT HAVING 10 MOTHER PLANTS THAT WERE OF DIFF STRAINS , SOUND LIKE UR FULL OF DREAMS AND BUULSHITkiss-ass


Nice to have you along for the ride Vdubb. I'm assuming you must drive a Volkswagon. I used to have a cherry 71 VW van.

As far as mother plants go you really should take the time to read the whole thread. In it I explain how to take clones from your veg plants so you don't have to run mothers.

Have a nice day bro!

PS. I think your caps lock might be stuck....


----------



## BirdTooth (Dec 7, 2008)

VDUBB said:


> Wrong again color controls metobolic shit insde plants , health , flower , height and node tightness , your just fukin feedin peep miss info asshole. Sorry truth hurts a?


Stinkbud, dammit, how could have overlooked the effect of color on the "metabolic shit"?


----------



## Marktwang (Dec 7, 2008)

mt, nice system bruh


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

VDUBB said:


> Wrong again color controls metobolic shit insde plants , health , flower , height and node tightness , your just fukin feedin peep miss info asshole. Sorry truth hurts a?


If you read the whole thread you will see that I have always recommend HPS for flower and MH or Fls for veg. I've always recommended fluorescents for the clone system.

I even explained the main advantage of Fluorescents is the short internode length. I've also talked about the advantages of HO fls over CFLs.

But like I said before, if given the choice between a 1000W MH and a 400W HPS I would pick the 1k every time. 

For example check out the photo of this small 6 hole unit I have in test right now. It is growing great right now under my spare 1000W MH. This is the same light I have grown hundreds of crops with over the last 14 years.

The number one factor of plants metobolic rate is the heat of the room. The hotter it is, the faster the metabolism. At least until you reach a point that the stomata start to close. To take advantage of these kinds of metobolic rates you would need C02. Something else I highly recommend.

The health of the plant is not effected by the color of the light. My plants are just as healthy under my MH as they are under my HPS lights.

The height of a plant is a combination of many factors. Genetics is one, Sativa plants grow taller than Indica plants. The amount of light is another important factor, a 1k light will grow taller plants than a 400w regardless of the color of the light. The most important factor in height is vegative time. The longer you veg a plant the taller it will grow.

As far as internode length (during flowering) I've noticed that my MH plants actually have a shorter internode length than the same strains under the HPS lights. Before I bought my last HPS I had both the MH and HPS in the same room. The HPS plants stretched more during the intial flower stage. The plants under both lights grew like crazy!

Adding C02 made the biggest difference in internode length. Everything grew a lot more compact. It also made the stems a lot thicker.

I always recommend the Eye Hortilux Super HPS for flowering. The best MH is 110,000 lumens, HPS lights can pump out 145,000. 

*StinkBud's light recommedations.* (most of you already know this)
4-600W HPS lights would be my number one choice for the flower room.
4 light HO fluorescent for veg.
2 light HO fluorescent for clone.

Thanks for your help friend. I'm sure someone just learned something they wouldn't have if it wern't for you bringing up some very important issues.

Have a great day!

P.S. You should read the thread...


----------



## Damios (Dec 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Funkin aye Damios, that looks sweet! Your stoked! Your system looks perfect. I can hardly wait to see all that dank bud.
> 
> The filter is a good idea. I liked the way you plumbed it. Nice solution. I would have no problem recommending this to others. Your sprayers will never plug up now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, nice to hear you like it.  But yeah I can see what you mean with the filter, it does clog up real fast the first day or two but yeah I just figure its better than that crap getting stuck in my sprayers hah. Yeah and as for the garden hose adapter, that would have been good, after changing the rez with just the cloner and veg system I can see why you put that on there lol. I will probably put one on in the future, as for now I just move the entire rez out and move in another one that already has water in it that has sat around for a day to let chlorine evaporate, and also so I don't have to clean the rez that moment cause the new one I change out is clean already. It's a bitch, but it's just so i don't have to get down there and scrub the rez everytime I change the water. I will keep in touch and thanks again Stinkbud for everything.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow stink,,,you are so cool headed...I wanted to tear this idiot vdubbs headoff for being such an idiot, but after reading how you responded i was enlightened. Thanks for that.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

Damios said:


> It's a bitch, but it's just so i don't have to get down there and scrub the rez everytime I change the water. I will keep in touch and thanks again Stinkbud for everything.


I've been using Outlaw's idea of putting a large black trash bag in the res for a liner. Now I just take the bag out. I still have to clean everything else but it saves a lot of time overall.

What's cool is you can still use the bag for trash! Or your wife's face when your having sex (don't forget to take it off after).

I think he should patent the idea myself. He could call it "The Res Diaper".

I even thought of a slogan..."The Res Diaper, We keep the ass end of your grow clean". 

Or how about..." Buy The Res Diaper or I'll kill your fucking dog!".

It's still a little rough around the edges...help me here guys.


----------



## Damios (Dec 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I've been using Outlaw's idea of putting a large black trash bag in the res for a liner. Now I just take the bag out. I still have to clean everything else but it saves a lot of time overall.
> 
> What's cool is you can still use the bag for trash! Or your wife's face when your having sex (don't forget to take it off after).


lmao...that is a really good idea though and sounds like it would make for a lot easier clean up. I'm going to try that out tonight when I change the rez, thanks again for another great idea.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> HygroZyme is used as a quick fix for a symptom. For example, suppose your water is too warm and you start to get some funky stuff growing. The Hygrozyme will fix the funk but won't solve the problem with the water temp.
> 
> If your water is too warm that must mean that your room is too hot. Ventilation or A/C will keep your room at the right temp. Now the water stays cool and no more funk. So it's best to solve the problem instead of fixing the symptoms.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes did does.


----------



## human8 (Dec 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> If you read the whole thread you will see that I have always recommend HPS for flower and MH or Fls for veg. I've always recommended fluorescents for the clone system.
> 
> I always recommend the Eye Hortilux Super HPS for flowering. The best MH is 110,000 lumens, HPS lights can pump out 145,000.
> 
> ...


Yo Stinkbud. Just wanted to give you my thanks. What an insane system. I 
was wondering if you have tried those new ceramic MH? I know they are only max. 400 right now, but look pretty promising in the red spectrum range. Anyway I like the inexpensive aero system; you have the plans down. I'm making a little system and spreading the word. peace.


----------



## bmn420 (Dec 7, 2008)

Damios said:


> I just put 20 plants into my flowering room a few days ago, here's the journal for most of the veg: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124697-third-grow-skywalker-og-powerskunk-5.html#post1649271 I cloned and vegged them using aeroponics.


Thanks for sharing Damios. Can you spell out what you did with the filter? Where did you get it and where did you put it in your system - I think I see it in one picture, but I'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Damios (Dec 7, 2008)

bmn420 said:


> Thanks for sharing Damios. Can you spell out what you did with the filter? Where did you get it and where did you put it in your system - I think I see it in one picture, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


Ya the filter is only in one picture, it is the black part of the plumbing that hangs beside the rez. I got it at home depot, its just a simple pond filter, usable for up to 700-750gph I think.

Also, hey Stinkbud, bringing up the fact that the filter does get clogged, along with probably reducing flow rate, you think i could just get a stronger pump to compensate? Like I said the filter can take way over 400gph, which is what I'm using now.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2008)

Damios said:


> Also, hey Stinkbud, bringing up the fact that the filter does get clogged, along with probably reducing flow rate, you think i could just get a stronger pump to compensate? Like I said the filter can take way over 400gph, which is what I'm using now.


I think your fine as long as you keep the filter clean. After a week all the big stuff will be filtered out and you won't have to keep cleaning it.

If I remember right the majority of the large particles would be filtered out the first few hours.

EZ-Clone sprayers actually have large holes for the water/nutes. Way bigger than any particles in the nutrients. I clean my sprayers with a toothbrush and paperclip. The paper clip is half the size of the hole.

The only thing I ever find in the sprayers is live roots. That's why I keep the sprayers in between the the net pots and not right next to them.

So I guess what I'm saying is you really don't need a filter if you use EZ-Clone sprayers. Although it won't hurt anything if you do...


----------



## Damios (Dec 7, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I think your fine as long as you keep the filter clean. After a week all the big stuff will be filtered out and you won't have to keep cleaning it.
> 
> If I remember right the majority of the large particles would be filtered out the first few hours.
> 
> ...


K for sure, sounds good, thanks for the input.


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 7, 2008)

Great thread stinky. Ever thought of using netting? instead of bread ties you will yeild more and your plants will love you


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright so I'm a lurker, and have been reading your/our thread now religiously! a couple hours a day reading it like a book... all i can say is thank you to SB and all others contributing to this amazingly simple design.  I will be changing from a botanicare aero storebought system to this system asap! X-mas is coming up and i have lots of hydroton that i wont be needing. haha. My mom might enjoy a orchid?!? and maybe a few other plants haha. 
I only have a few Q's, 1st Q directed mainly to SB 
1. Do you think it would help adding other botanicare nutrients into the mixes as well? im experimenting with my current grow and it seems to be working out nicely...(Silica Blast, Hydrogaurd, and Floranectar instead of Sweet)
2. Could growplugs be used to germinate and then after they sprout just be placed underneath the neoprene collar?

-G33k


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a complete instruction guide on page 75 that will answer most of your questions. That saves a lot of reading, but there is a lot of other great info in the first 100 pages and even a little more in the next 30 or 40 pages. But most likely, the question you are going to ask has been asked 100 times before on this thread. It's like the pizza sauce commercial as far as your questions go, it's in there, just takes a little searching. 

Once again, complete guide on page 75.

Good Luck!


----------



## westmich (Dec 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I think your fine as long as you keep the filter clean. After a week all the big stuff will be filtered out and you won't have to keep cleaning it.
> 
> If I remember right the majority of the large particles would be filtered out the first few hours.
> 
> ...


Filters won't filter out the nutes?


----------



## kempton (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. Im new to this site and new to growing.
how do i get hold of rockwool? Is anyone vermiliar with
SERADIX B NO3 ROOT FOOD?


----------



## repvip (Dec 8, 2008)

westmich said:


> Filters won't filter out the nutes?


Filters only filter out solid particles of a certain size... the plants are only using dissolved nutrients so it is fine to filter out the unsolved nutes, and better for pump longevity.


----------



## repvip (Dec 8, 2008)

kempton said:


> Hey everyone. Im new to this site and new to growing.
> how do i get hold of rockwool? Is anyone vermiliar with
> SERADIX B NO3 ROOT FOOD?


You can get rockwool at any local hydroponics store, or you can order it online. Do a search in google for rockwool and/or hydroponics. 

Seradix B No3 Root Food is a rooting hormone that contains 4-indol-3-ylbutyric acid, which is the fairly common rooting hormone you will see in most root stimulators. MSDS if you are curious.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

G33kDro said:


> 1. Do you think it would help adding other botanicare nutrients into the mixes as well? im experimenting with my current grow and it seems to be working out nicely...(Silica Blast, Hydrogaurd, and Floranectar instead of Sweet)


Botanicare recommends going with Bloom *soil* mix the last couple of weeks. I was thinking of trying it. I'm also going to try half veg and half flower formula for the first few weeks in flower. The plants grow like crazy and they look like they could use more Nitrogen during the stretch.



> 2. Could growplugs be used to germinate and then after they sprout just be placed underneath the neoprene collar?


Yes, but you are better off taking the cutting out after the tap root pops through the bottom of the plug. Just break apart the plug and carefully remove the cutting. Put the cutting in the neoprene collar and you are set.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> Great thread stinky. Ever thought of using netting? instead of bread ties you will yeild more and your plants will love you


The problem I have now is that my systems move every three weeks. The old plants go to the outside and the new plants go in the middle, under the lights.

I was also thinking of having just the two outside plant supports and run netting between them. That way I could still move the system.

For me the biggest factor determining my final harvest is the strains of bud I'm running. For example my last Snowbud plant produced 3.5oz. My Blueberry only puts out an 1oz. per plant. Blueberry is my favorite though so I always grow a few plants per batch. Same with Goo. It's unreal smoke but not a big producer. I could easily double my harvest just by running all Snowbud (also called Akorn).


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

westmich said:


> Filters won't filter out the nutes?


Like I say, I don't use them now. I had one on my first system though and it worked fine. The plants grew the same as they do now.

I imagine the large particles are things like rock phosphate and different organic solids. These pieces will take a lot longer than three weeks to break down into usable form. If you look at the bottom of the res you can see all that big heavy stuff sitting on the bottom of the res.

I stir the res everyday to circulate all the nutes. Within a few days the water will look almost clear.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

repvip said:


> Filters only filter out solid particles of a certain size... the plants are only using dissolved nutrients so it is fine to filter out the unsolved nutes, and better for pump longevity.


My old filter was a 100 micron. It filtered out 95% of the large particles the first few hours. The pump it was being used on had no filter.

Some pumps like the Ecoplus 396 have a built in foam filter. They work great! 

Every cleaning I snap the cover off of the pump and rinse out the foam filter. You will be surprised how much crap will come out of it every cleaning.


----------



## bmn420 (Dec 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I could easily double my harvest just by running all Snowbud (also called Akorn).


You just blew my mind. Two pounds every three weeks!?!?!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

bmn420 said:


> You just blew my mind. Two pounds every three weeks!?!?!


Akorn otherwise known as Snowbud is a fucking freak of nature. We call it Snowbud here in the NW because the buds are white with resin.

The clones root in 4 days. They grow twice the size in veg as the other plants and virtually tower over any strain I've ever seen during flower. Buds the size of your fist are common. The top cola is the size of your arm! No shit!

It also has a wonderful smell and taste, very tangy. It is the smoothest smoke I grow, virtually cough free hits. My patients love it!

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=p_akorn

As good as it is I have better tasting strains. My Purple Silver smells like a fine wine and tastes like grape juice.

I have this other strain called Elvy. It was named after the famous patient/activist. It is *very* strong and has a sweet mango aftertaste.

I also have the holy grail of AK47s. The cherry cough drop sativa phenotype.


----------



## WVPothead77 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud,

As I was reading the class notes it made me think you should put a link in your signature referencing pages like 75 with the complete instructions/downloads that way with all the newbies, they'll have a better reference for finding the answers to their questions.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 8, 2008)

WVPothead77 said:


> Hey Stinkbud,
> 
> As I was reading the class notes it made me think you should put a link in your signature referencing pages like 75 with the complete instructions/downloads that way with all the newbies, they'll have a better reference for finding the answers to their questions.


Or just copy page 75 and paste into the very first or second post...


----------



## SOG (Dec 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm ditching the whole aero thing after reading all the CFL posts. I've decide to go with CFL's and soil because I can't afford an Aerogarden yet.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new grow op. Almost ready to harvest...Yea baby!
> 
> What do you think? Should I do a tutorial?


----------



## JustAnotherPeacefulStoner (Dec 8, 2008)

wow, very nice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 8, 2008)

My system is on hyper mode! I built my veg and clone unit in the same cab under a 4 bulb t5 on 24/7. I think that beacuse the veg plants are getting 24/7 light they are just growing so damm fast.
I had this problem from the beggining, the veg plants so tall theres not much higher i can raise the light, and i still have a week to go before i move them into the flower room. One othere prob that kinda is a pain is moving the clone unit up everytime i move the light up.. ive been looking for some sort of small scissor lift crank platform i could set the clone unit on and crank up to the light as needed...wouldnt that be cool.
This system is so insane!!! my assembly line is a monster.
I guess i will just be harvesting big tall plants? I can think of worse things.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

i was wondering why you don't use air stones in the res?

also, is that drill bit to cut the holes considered a 2" circular bit?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 8, 2008)

No airstone needed, the cycle pump is set to go on for 1 minute off for 5...this lets the roots dry out and get air.

yea a 2 inch hole saw.


----------



## repvip (Dec 8, 2008)

I've actually used air stones in the clone and veg chambers in this system and have since taken them out. Like Dirt said... it's not really necessary.

Furthermore, these organic nutes have some sort of live cultures or healthy bacteria... and it will grow like crazy all over you air stone! Will create a slimy mess. At least, this happened to me twice before I realized that could be the cause. I've had even better consistency (ph mainly) since taking them out.

Also, since some of these organic nutes are "live".. you shouldn't use hydrogen peroxide with them.... will kill off the good microorganisms!

Here is Stink's answer--I had the same question earlier...


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

but i thought that the air stones/diffusers add air.......i see, since the roots are suspended in air they get enough air


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 8, 2008)

I found a 20lb co2 tank and regularor with all the hoses for $150

Is a 20lb tank to small for my room 8x8x8 3 nft systems?


----------



## Bluegenie (Dec 8, 2008)

sry to crash this outstanding thread but im thinking of moddin my current system and was wondering as i have most of the stuff here anyway, could i get away with my 15minute timers?????????


say 4 example 15 on 30/45 off??

already happy with current set-up but would like to give this a try although read this cant recall the timer thing. 

thx and outstanding read


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

thats what i wanted to know too, i have two 15 min timers, i didn't want to go buy another, already have like 4.


will 15 on 45 off work?


----------



## dwaynej (Dec 8, 2008)

From the reading I have done, going 15min with bareroots and no water = unhealthy and possibly dead plants.


----------



## Bluegenie (Dec 8, 2008)

thx 4 that quick answer - santa will get me them next year as hes broke now!!!


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 8, 2008)

yea i was wondering the same... say 15on 15off all day... i know not as good as the cycle timer of 1on5off... but it has to be better than leaving it on 24/7. right now in my current aero setup its on 24/7 unless im in the room messin with stuff. than i will forget to turn it back on sometimes. but for what i have seen these roots arent drying out or showing any signs of harm. i had a breaker pop cuz i had a water leakage issue and one of my powerstrips got a lil wet... pumps/lights/etc. all off from 2:30 to around 8ish. they were wilted a bit that day, but nothing too significant. they came right back.

I am looking for the Stoner Clause to get me the Sentinal/GPS MDT-1 for xmas!
That would solve those issues as well as my res temp issues! NO MORE ICE WATER BOTTLES!!!! YEA! hopefully stoner clause doesnt forget, haha.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2008)

That is some nice piece of hardware there... timer down to seconds? shiiiiiiitt

 I want one.... let me check the price...lol


I got stuck looking at the manual...lol.. It is really nice 219 isnt bad at all for the shit you can do with it... but for know the money will go for higher wattage HID


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I found a 20lb co2 tank and regularor with all the hoses for $150
> 
> Is a 20lb tank to small for my room 8x8x8 3 nft systems?


That's a good deal for everything. 

What the fuck are you going to do when your growth rate increases another 30%?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> thats what i wanted to know too, i have two 15 min timers, i didn't want to go buy another, already have like 4.
> will 15 on 45 off work?


I wouldn't do it but 15/15 might work. My cycle timer ate shit once so I hooked my pumps up to my big controller. It only has a minimum of 12 min off though. So I set it up for 12 on and 12 off until I could replace my normal timer the next day.

I watched the plants closely for a while to make sure they didn't wilt. They looked OK so I went to bed. Woke up the next morning and the plants were fine.

Makes me wonder what kind of time spread the plants can handle. 1/5 may not even be the best timer solution.


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 8, 2008)

Its cheaper than that, should be able to find it around 180... and it will control my HID's as well as have a cycle timer for mah []D []_[] []v[] []D 's 
sorry couldnt resist using my old CS name haha

and if 15-15 will work, atleast until i get the MDT-1 then wally world here i come! 4.79 timer. then i can maybe ask "st. chrNick'' for C02 if the 15-15 works.

-G33k


----------



## meluvyoulongtime (Dec 8, 2008)

i cant beleive im barely finding this, awesome stuff!


----------



## robotninja (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wondering if I wanted to do a small scale version of your setup, how big of a res would I need for a 6 pot version of your cloner/vegger? Stick with the 18 gal beast?


----------



## happyface (Dec 8, 2008)

ay quick question. whats the safest NONTOXIC way of connecting pvc piping????? i have glue but i dont want it to get in the water.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 8, 2008)

happyface said:


> ay quick question. whats the safest NONTOXIC way of connecting pvc piping????? i have glue but i dont want it to get in the water.


I'm no expert, but my understanding is that all the PVC glue you buy at a Home Depot, et al are safe for water pipes *once* it has dried. 

The glue smells so nasty that I've always wondered the same thing as I work on projects around the house over the years. I look at it this way - 99% of the people who buy the stuff are using the glue for water piping around the house, so unless it says in giant letters on the glue NOT FIT FOR POTABLE WATER SUPPLIES - someone would be looking at huge lawsuits.

That doesn't mean it is safe of course, just that I don't worry about it I guess, lol. Maybe we have an expert here....


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 9, 2008)

stinkbud have you grown white widow in your setup? if so how long did it take to flower?


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a specific brand of pump? My local guy carries EcoPlus submersible pumps - are these reliable?


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 9, 2008)

put your netting up with 2 to 3 levels zip tie the netting to the pvc stand whats so great about netting is when the plants are sleeping they bend and droop when they have the netting they produce bigger fatter buds because all the energy goes in to the bud and not helping the droopy branch hope this makes sense if you try the netting you will never bread tie a branch again hope this helps you already have a bad ass system this will make it better trust me peace


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I wouldn't do it but 15/15 might work. My cycle timer ate shit once so I hooked my pumps up to my big controller. It only has a minimum of 12 min off though. So I set it up for 12 on and 12 off until I could replace my normal timer the next day.
> 
> I watched the plants closely for a while to make sure they didn't wilt. They looked OK so I went to bed. Woke up the next morning and the plants were fine.
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of time spread the plants can handle. 1/5 may not even be the best timer solution.


 your right stinkbud 1/5 may not be the best timer solution you should have your timer go on for the 1 min on 10 min off probably have even faster growth who knows shit i think im going to build one of these fence post this thread is the best info since i started on this forum great info really peace


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Dec 9, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> your right stinkbud 1/5 may not be the best timer solution you should have your timer go on for the 1 min on 10 min off probably have even faster growth who knows shit i think im going to build one of these fence post this thread is the best info since i started on this forum great info really peace


My cycle timer is adjustable and I have it set for 1min-on and 15min-off in my cloner system. Seems to be working fine....I have root nubs now and everything seems to stay moist between cycles.

~Outlaw~


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Just wondering if I wanted to do a small scale version of your setup, how big of a res would I need for a 6 pot version of your cloner/vegger? Stick with the 18 gal beast?


Here is a picture of my experimental 6 hole unit. I still use a 396 GPH pump but I scaled down res to 10 gal.

It's working great. Eventually I'm going to draw up some plans. I just need some spare time.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Can anybody recommend a specific brand of pump? My local guy carries EcoPlus submersible pumps - are these reliable?


I use the Ecoplus 396. It has a built in filter which is nice.

Always have a spare pump handy. You won't need one right away but if your pump breaks and you don't have a spare, you are fucked within a few hours. 

Remember, pumps only break on the day the hydro shop is closed.

Same with C02. It only runs out after 5PM on Friday.


----------



## Earl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Buddy,

Looks like those girls are reaching the ceiling soon.

What is the purpose of the PVC hand rails ?
Are they part of the plumbing ?,
or part of the stand ?
.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> put your netting up with 2 to 3 levels zip tie the netting to the pvc stand whats so great about netting is when the plants are sleeping they bend and droop when they have the netting they produce bigger fatter buds because all the energy goes in to the bud and not helping the droopy branch hope this makes sense if you try the netting you will never bread tie a branch again hope this helps you already have a bad ass system this will make it better trust me peace


My last batch of buds where so phat that I couldn't keep them all up. Attaching the net to the frame would keep the buds up and still let me move my systems around.

I might try it with my new batch I just put into flower. I'm thinking the local hydro store may have some netting. If not I'm sure it would be easy to make your own with some string.

With the net we wouldn't need the center plant supports, just the outside.

I was also thinking if I made all the supports the same height and drill small holes, I could run string like shoelaces and have sturdy net.

Thanks again bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2008)

Earl said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Looks like those girls are reaching the ceiling soon.
> 
> ...


First off I feel honored that you would take the time to read my thread. You are one of the few grow masters around here that actually know your shit. I've read *many* of your posts and you never spread misinformation. Right on bro!

Anyway, the "hand rails" are actually the plants supports. They also help to sturdy the frame.

I attach the plants to the PVC with bread ties. There is virtually no support from the roots so you need something to hold the plants up. 

I really like the idea of using some sort of a net between the posts though. It might be the best solution.

Thanks for stopping by!

For everyone else...listen to Earl, he knows his shit!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> My last batch of buds where so phat that I couldn't keep them all up. Attaching the net to the frame would keep the buds up and still let me move my systems around.
> 
> I might try it with my new batch I just put into flower. I'm thinking the local hydro store may have some netting. If not I'm sure it would be easy to make your own with some string.
> 
> ...



Lol, I like this idea too, you know I kinda like it so much I think I suggested it about 60+ pages ago. Hehe, no biggy, I'm lookin forward to seeing what happens if you try it. I had suggested you try it on the little system when you first built it. I thought it might help since you where gonna run sativas in it. Have a good one Stink, TC


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Stink, After doing the 1:5 timer, I noticed that the roots were still wet when the pump came back on. I figured they needed a lot more O2 than they were getting and I also wondered if it was really necessary to give more than a few seconds in the ON cycle. I mean, as long as they get thoroughly wet, what good would more do? So I'm running mine at maybe 20 seconds on and about 15 min off. My plants are doing great.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

I decided to start a journal. check it out.


----------



## happyface (Dec 9, 2008)

picasso345 said:


> i'm no expert, but my understanding is that all the pvc glue you buy at a home depot, et al are safe for water pipes *once* it has dried.
> 
> The glue smells so nasty that i've always wondered the same thing as i work on projects around the house over the years. I look at it this way - 99% of the people who buy the stuff are using the glue for water piping around the house, so unless it says in giant letters on the glue not fit for potable water supplies - someone would be looking at huge lawsuits.
> 
> That doesn't mean it is safe of course, just that i don't worry about it i guess, lol. Maybe we have an expert here....


 you are the man!


----------



## robotninja (Dec 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Here is a picture of my experimental 6 hole unit. I still use a 396 GPH pump but I scaled down res to 10 gal.
> 
> It's working great. Eventually I'm going to draw up some plans. I just need some spare time.


Cool beans, thats exactly what I'm lookin to build. Going in a sliding door closet 2' deep x 8' wide and like 8' tall. This would be perfect for my size limitations.

Since your sporting a 10gal res, whats the recalculations of your nutes? And is a 400w overkill or just right for 6 plants?

This thread is the best on RIU!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

I would think that you add the nutes the same way as the bigger units...just add slowly until you reach the desired level (1500ppm) first week of flower up to (2000) 2nd week.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Cool beans, thats exactly what I'm lookin to build. Going in a sliding door closet 2' deep x 8' wide and like 8' tall. This would be perfect for my size limitations.
> 
> Since your sporting a 10gal res, whats the recalculations of your nutes? And is a 400w overkill or just right for 6 plants?
> 
> This thread is the best on RIU!



hey man.. im doing 5 plants under 400 watt hps and abotu another 100 cfl.... 

Ill be buying the 600 watt here for christmas... 

do yourself the favor and go with 600 for bud all the way to the bottom..ya dig?



Not that the 400 does bad.... it just doesnt have the depth like we want... max it will grow *good* at 17 inches down the plant....im looking for something double that.... 34 to 40 inches depth of growth on the plant...


----------



## robotninja (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> hey man.. im doing 5 plants under 400 watt hps and abotu another 100 cfl....
> 
> Ill be buying the 600 watt here for christmas...
> 
> ...


Yeah a 600 would be nice, but I'v spent enough on supplys already so the 400 I already have will have to do for now. I'll just mylar the hell out of the room.

Also how hot do those 600's get? My flower room is only 2'x4'x8' and I live in southern california, summers can get warm


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Yeah a 600 would be nice, but I'v spent enough on supplys already so the 400 I already have will have to do for now. I'll just mylar the hell out of the room.
> 
> Also how hot do those 600's get? My flower room is only 2'x4'x8' and I live in southern california, summers can get warm


well if you already bought it... then your like me... hehe... it doesnt do it bad... youll just be able to see in peoples pics.... lol... heat is allways an issue.
My summer grow is usually outdoors... but i did one indoors in june i beleave and it was hot as hell... but then again i grow in my garage...so kinda hard to cool it off.... my first grow was in a smaller space than that... like 3 feet wide 1 1/2 feet deep...



If you grow with AC then your good.


Now i only use that cabinet for veg...


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> My last batch of buds where so phat that I couldn't keep them all up. Attaching the net to the frame would keep the buds up and still let me move my systems around.
> 
> I might try it with my new batch I just put into flower. I'm thinking the local hydro store may have some netting. If not I'm sure it would be easy to make your own with some string.
> 
> ...


 No worries bro the netting is like 8 bucks at any hydro shop and again love the system bad ass


----------



## davedub69 (Dec 9, 2008)

robotninja, if you have the 400 watt light use it, use could always just lolipop them since the 400 wont have the penetration that a 600 or 1000 watt light has. good luck with whatever method u use!


----------



## happyface (Dec 9, 2008)

hate to keep asking questions but theres always help at this thread. whats a CHEAP form of mylar like i need to deck out my closet.its 7x3 feet if it matters but mylar is kinda expensive and from what i THINK its only sold in strips. ANY HELP WOULD BE AWESOME! +rep


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 9, 2008)

happyface said:


> hate to keep asking questions but theres always help at this thread. whats a CHEAP form of mylar like i need to deck out my closet.its 7x3 feet if it matters but mylar is kinda expensive and from what i THINK its only sold in strips. ANY HELP WOULD BE AWESOME! +rep


If you wait until the day after Xmas you can get get mylar-like wrapping paper CHEAP. You may be able to now at Wally world or the like anyways.


----------



## Skinflute (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
Has been 3 weeks and is time to change out the nutes in the Veg unit. I still have 1 galon jug with 1/4 full of nutes. Can I still use these nutes or should I make a fresh batch???
If 3 weeks is too long , what's a safe timeframe to use them up.


----------



## andyman (Dec 9, 2008)

happyface said:


> hate to keep asking questions but theres always help at this thread. whats a CHEAP form of mylar like i need to deck out my closet.its 7x3 feet if it matters but mylar is kinda expensive and from what i THINK its only sold in strips. ANY HELP WOULD BE AWESOME! +rep


 try the "shelby mall or shelbymall " online its in Shelby ohio (ohigho) the store is called Glenns Surplus , they sell army surplus stuff there and other things. I just bought two 4' rolls that are either 50 or 100 ft long and they were only $13 each. it looks just like a mirror , infact I put a strip over my bed like a mirror. Hope this helps


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 9, 2008)

10 days into first veg, clones are starting to pop some good roots. I just wanted to say the botanicare nutes are unbelievable I was getting leaf curl from some ph issues and even had stretching and some yellowing starting using Earth's juice and then my nutes arrive 2 days ago and I cleaned and changed the res out. Bam!!! 2days later yellowing almost gone and the plant are about 9 inches. not great but the next batch will be better and I think these will bounce back in time to give me a heck of a lot more bud than my soil SOG was doing

I can't thank StinkBud enough for keeping simple enough that I had the confidence to try. Anyone out there on the bubble about starting out aero let me tell you it can be done.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 9, 2008)

A question to the group I have a 400w HPS on a 4ft light mover in my grow room now I want a 1000W with a better reflector(ac) but moneys tight like everyone else.
I have a 1000w MH ballast

My Question is Buy a Conversion bulb (high rent) or flower for a while with MH?

This is going on what SB said about 1000wMH always better than 400wHPS


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 10, 2008)

Stink, with everything factored in, what is the total cost per harvest $ wise.


----------



## Milton187 (Dec 10, 2008)

human8 said:


> my Art Dne timer decided it would stop working in the middle of the night. My luck. Lost half my cuts, are there any more reliable cycle timers than this fudgy little thing?


Did you notice the small "Day, Night, Both" switch?
It must be set to "Both". It has a nifty photo sensor. Could be the reason it costs so much! I'm sure you saw it. But it is SMALL

I noticed it is very sensitive to vibration also.

Just catching up on this great thread!

Milton


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 10, 2008)

Skinflute said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Has been 3 weeks and is time to change out the nutes in the Veg unit. I still have 1 galon jug with 1/4 full of nutes. Can I still use these nutes or should I make a fresh batch???
> If 3 weeks is too long , what's a safe timeframe to use them up.


I would help if i knew the right answer,,stink will comment im sure.


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 10, 2008)

genfranco said:


> well if you already bought it... then your like me... hehe... it doesnt do it bad... youll just be able to see in peoples pics.... lol... heat is allways an issue.
> My summer grow is usually outdoors... but i did one indoors in june i beleave and it was hot as hell... but then again i grow in my garage...so kinda hard to cool it off.... my first grow was in a smaller space than that... like 3 feet wide 1 1/2 feet deep...If you grow with AC then your good.
> 
> 
> Now i only use that cabinet for veg...


On one of my very first indoor grows, well kind of indoor, was done in a garage. I say kind of indoor because a tornado had torn the roof off of the garage so it was open to the top. It had a dirt floor inside, so we dug it all up, added some pig manure, straw and dug it all in real well.

Then, planted lots of seed, spread it like you would grass seed, I mean like the lawn grass seed. I would open the garage doors during the day so that the south light could come in that way. As the year went on, I did not have to open the doors any longer because the sun was mostly overhead during the summer months.

About two weeks before harvest, we had a bad storm which took down the west wall right onto the plants. With no more security around the plants, it was past time to harvest. If anyone would have come onto the yard, they would be able to see my grow. Harvested a couple weeks early. 

Ended up with 140 lbs of bud, leaf, seed and stems from a stall and a half garage without a roof. (in those days, we smoked or sold it all) The pot ranged from fantastic to something that best would have fed the cattle, but mostly it was smokeable. What was not smokeable by my standards still sold. At that time, pot sold for $10 a lid with some occasionally bringing as much as $15 a lid. This was back in 1962 to 1964 or somewhere in there. I was real happy and thought I was a regular weed baron. I guess that at the time, I probably was for my area.

Sorry, didn't mean to jack your thread, again, stinkbud, but I could not help it when I saw someone growing in their garage, it brought back memories, complete with music.

flabs


----------



## Damios (Dec 10, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> On one of my very first indoor grows, well kind of indoor, was done in a garage. I say kind of indoor because a tornado had torn the roof off of the garage so it was open to the top. It had a dirt floor inside, so we dug it all up, added some pig manure, straw and dug it all in real well.
> 
> Then, planted lots of seed, spread it like you would grass seed, I mean like the lawn grass seed. I would open the garage doors during the day so that the south light could come in that way. As the year went on, I did not have to open the doors any longer because the sun was mostly overhead during the summer months.
> 
> ...


Ya sorry stinkbud, but this story is fucking crazy, and soooooooooo SICK, props to you man that is one of the best stories I have ever heard.


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 10, 2008)

That reminds me of an idea I had a couple days ago. What if I use this system to veg the hell out of a few plants, like for a year, then flower them outside in a greenhouse, what kind of yield could I get per plant? A pound?


----------



## repvip (Dec 10, 2008)

Check out these roots! The growth rate is insane!!

Thanks for everything StinkBud!

Been vegging for about 1.5 weeks and already have been sneaking a ton of clones! I'm not having good luck with cloning, yet. My cloner keeps getting infected with shit. I'm sure I'll get it down soon.

However, the veg reservoir has stayed solid! Had to top it off once and occassionally lower the pH from 6.0 to 5.8 maybe every 3-4 days so far. I am so freaking impressed!

Come on you stupid skunks! Hurry up and get out of my flower room! I'm tempted to machete that ish so I can start my systems  but they are almost as tall as me


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 10, 2008)

repvip said:


> Check out these roots! The growth rate is insane!!
> 
> Thanks for everything StinkBud!
> 
> ...


 
looking great, i had a couple questions from you

what is your on/off watering time like?

what nutrients are you using?

are you using any root stimulants?

keep up the excellent work man!


----------



## happyface (Dec 10, 2008)

Well i juss found out you have to buy a different timer for 4min on 1 min off.or the other way around i forget.WELL IM TO CHEAP.im gonna have my sprayers on 24-7.im coming from DWC(deep water culture) so i dont thinks its a problam. i have a timer for hte lights but its not the same.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2008)

happyface said:


> Well i juss found out you have to buy a different timer for 4min on 1 min off.or the other way around i forget.WELL IM TO CHEAP.im gonna have my sprayers on 24-7.im coming from DWC(deep water culture) so i dont thinks its a problam. i have a timer for hte lights but its not the same.


I have a timer that has little push down thingys. You can set it on/off at 15 minute intervals; that's a lot better than 24/7. Check em out; Eco Plus.


----------



## repvip (Dec 10, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> looking great, i had a couple questions from you
> 
> what is your on/off watering time like?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am using stink's system as close as I can. 

1 min on/5 min off -- Cap ART-DNe timer.

Botanicare nutes.. same recipe as stink. ppm is currently ~2300.

Not using any root stimulators. If you look at the pic below, the center plant (and two directly behind it) were recently pulled from dirt and the roots coiled into the 2" net pots--few days later and root explosion! I'm wondering if I can use it to my advantage somehow.... it looks awesome! Who knows, maybe that much root mass suspended in the net pot is a bad idea? Might be a good location for root rot if water can sit up in there...


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 10, 2008)

So would I be better with 2 1k cool tubes or 3 600w cooltubes? I was thinking that having one 600 watter per system might work well?


----------



## luv da herb (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a great set up. I'm not in the right place to do that just yet but The next place I go will have to accommodate this system. currently use a hydroponics unit in a closet. It works for now
Thanks for all the teriffic stuff!


----------



## repvip (Dec 10, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> So would I be better with 2 1k cool tubes or 3 600w cooltubes? I was thinking that having one 600 watter per system might work well?


If you have a choice--go with the 3 600watts for better coverage! I have 2 1000watts right now, and really wish I had gone with 3 600watts instead. It would have been a perfect fit in my case...

Oh, and if you do get cooltubes, don't get the shorter ones! Seems like I am always finding out the hard way.. anyway mine are only like 19" but if there are longer ones I think they would put out more light.. a lot of light from mine is shining down the ventilation!

EDIT: you can sort of see what I mean in this pic--if there were only an extra 1-2 inches on each side--would be so much better! The ventilation really cuts out alot of light.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 10, 2008)

I am on page 37 and reading till complete but i would like to ask a question that i dont beleive has been asked through at least pg 37. so hear it goes. I have room to due a 3 week harvest doing only 5 to 7 plants in a single row setup. The question i have is can i use the same res for the whole process or would i need three? not being cheap just have some spacing issues.


----------



## dspec (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a quick tip...

If you are concerned about the noise coming from the Aero/NFT systems, i discovered an easy solution today on mine...if you cut the lid so that the flap that goes down, is pointing back towards the plants, the water will run down the side of the tote rather than splashing back down into the res...it is almost as quiet as the cloner now =D


----------



## happyface (Dec 10, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I have a timer that has little push down thingys. You can set it on/off at 15 minute intervals; that's a lot better than 24/7. Check em out; Eco Plus.


 dduuddee thats wat i have.i think 2 outlet eco plus. so u sayin 15 on an 15 off wouls be better? that wuld get too dry ?????


----------



## dspec (Dec 10, 2008)

happyface said:


> dduuddee thats wat i have.i think 2 outlet eco plus. so u sayin 15 on an 15 off wouls be better? that wuld get too dry ?????



Botanicare recommends 1min 4min off...or a 1 to 4 ratio...there are many schools of thought on this though...some people leave their shit running all the time...some people start clones at 24/7 and taper them off durring flowering...

ive ran the pumps at 15min once per day, just in the trials for my room...and even then, the netcups stay pretty moist 

i personally am gonna run mine for 15min on 45 off


----------



## repvip (Dec 11, 2008)

dspec said:


> Botanicare recommends 1min 4min off...or a 1 to 4 ratio...there are many schools of thought on this though...some people leave their shit running all the time...some people start clones at 24/7 and taper them off durring flowering...
> 
> ive ran the pumps at 15min once per day, just in the trials for my room...and even then, the netcups stay pretty moist
> 
> i personally am gonna run mine for 15min on 45 off


You guys are being pretty aggressive! My water time is 1 on/5 off and I have already had a pump die in the middle of the night. Needless to say, 6 hours later my plants looked great all except for one. Weird, I thought. 6 more hours and that one plant was pretty much dead; the rest didn't look so good. Moral of the story--soon as the roots dry out they start to die. 

So.. I am not saying that 15on/15off won't work, in fact I think it might, but you should test it first. I wouldn't be surprised if someone here already is--let us know if it works! I am saying that watering twice a day seems pretty unlikely. Oh, unless you can keep your humidity at 100% and the roots from drying out then yeah you would have no problem!

Edit: Actually I like to stick with what I know for sure.. and 12 hours was too long! For all I know... 15/15 or 15/45 might outperform 1/5... but I am going to be pissed when those $3 timers work better than my $90 Cap ART-DNe!!


----------



## dspec (Dec 11, 2008)

repvip said:


> You guys are being pretty aggressive! My water time is 1 on/5 off and I have already had a pump die in the middle of the night. Needless to say, 6 hours later my plants looked great all except for one. Weird, I thought. 6 more hours and that one plant was pretty much dead; the rest didn't look so good. Moral of the story--soon as the roots dry out they start to die.
> 
> So.. I am not saying that 15on/15off won't work, in fact I think it might, but you should test it first. I wouldn't be surprised if someone here already is--let us know if it works! I am saying that watering twice a day seems pretty unlikely. Oh, unless you can keep your humidity at 100% and the roots from drying out then yeah you would have no problem!
> 
> Edit: Actually I like to stick with what I know for sure.. and 12 hours was too long! For all I know... 15/15 or 15/45 might outperform 1/5... but I am going to be pissed when those $3 timers work better than my $90 Cap ART-DNe!!


i just couldn't do it! i couldn't bite the bullet and drop the c-note for a timer. In my research i have come to the conclusion that the watering timing is fairly arbitrary as long as it is consistent. i will let you guys know how it works out though for surely.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 11, 2008)

repvip said:


> If you have a choice--go with the 3 600watts for better coverage! I have 2 1000watts right now, and really wish I had gone with 3 600watts instead. It would have been a perfect fit in my case...
> 
> Oh, and if you do get cooltubes, don't get the shorter ones! Seems like I am always finding out the hard way.. anyway mine are only like 19" but if there are longer ones I think they would put out more light.. a lot of light from mine is shining down the ventilation!
> 
> EDIT: you can sort of see what I mean in this pic--if there were only an extra 1-2 inches on each side--would be so much better! The ventilation really cuts out alot of light.


Thanks for the advice! I can see what you mean by getting a longer tube, I just plan on buying a new light as I put each system into action, easier on the pocket book to phase them in!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2008)

happyface said:


> dduuddee thats wat i have.i think 2 outlet eco plus. so u sayin 15 on an 15 off wouls be better? that wuld get too dry ?????


No, the roots have to dry out to breathe. They breathe O2, not H2O.  Think about if they were growing in dirt. If they stay wet all the time then root rot will set in.


----------



## andyman (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey everyone what do you think of my new pic. Its from my outdoor grow
strawberry cough
its so smooth


----------



## marchold (Dec 11, 2008)

cool thread, thanks stink bud.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 11, 2008)

dspec said:


> i just couldn't do it! i couldn't bite the bullet and drop the c-note for a timer. In my research i have come to the conclusion that the watering timing is fairly arbitrary as long as it is consistent. i will let you guys know how it works out though for surely.


One of the things this system depends on is that the res stays cool. Using organic nutes, you can get some nasties growing in the res pretty quick if it heats up. An advantage of only running the pump one minute is that it doesn't heat up the res, running it 15 minutes at a time or even all the time you will need to watch the temps.


----------



## supdro (Dec 11, 2008)

FYI the aeroponic clone machine will work fine with the 15 on/off timer. I am a cheap ass so i had to use it, plus i was looking at a different forum and they suggested it as well just to confirm what i was wanting to accomplish. I just sprouted some roots after 7 days.


----------



## dspec (Dec 11, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> One of the things this system depends on is that the res stays cool. Using organic nutes, you can get some nasties growing in the res pretty quick if it heats up. An advantage of only running the pump one minute is that it doesn't heat up the res, running it 15 minutes at a time or even all the time you will need to watch the temps.


this isnt really an issue...ive left the pumps running for over an hour when i first built my system, and the temp difference was negligible...i actually have the oposite problem, its a lil cold in my room, maybe il get some purps out of it though =P


----------



## repvip (Dec 11, 2008)

dspec said:


> this isnt really an issue...ive left the pumps running for over an hour when i first built my system, and the temp difference was negligible...i actually have the oposite problem, its a lil cold in my room, maybe il get some purps out of it though =P


It's definitely an issue for me! I'm trying to find out the minimum amount of time I can have my pumps on without adverse effects. Will need a chiller by summer for sure.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 11, 2008)

dspec said:


> this isnt really an issue...ive left the pumps running for over an hour when i first built my system, and the temp difference was negligible...i actually have the oposite problem, its a lil cold in my room, maybe il get some purps out of it though =P





repvip said:


> It's definitely an issue for me! I'm trying to find out the minimum amount of time I can have my pumps on without adverse effects. Will need a chiller by summer for sure.


All depends on person's set-up I guess.


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 11, 2008)

yea, summer hits here, im going to need a chiller, im struggling to get it to 70 in my flowering room. using ice water bottles. its just a pain.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 11, 2008)

I just started using a cycle timer the last couple days in my aero setup and its hard to tell if there is that much of a temp difference since i am in a garage and outside temps have an effect on temps inside my tent 1min ON and 5 min Off. bUt i also have an ac blowing air in my tent to keep temps down.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 11, 2008)

you think this idea would work with soil?


----------



## repvip (Dec 12, 2008)

bobdagrowah said:


> you think this idea would work with soil?


As far as the continual harvest part goes... yeah it would work.

Otherwise, not much of this thread has to do with soil.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 12, 2008)

i know it has nuttin to do with soil i was just wondering if you could apply his method to soil and get a ballpark of the same results


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

i think it would be hard to apply in soil unless somehow you have small pipes with holes drilled into them placing them within the soil so that when you turn on the water then plants get watered, but to drain you'd want a filter for water going back into the res, don't want yer pump to get clogged.

soil is slow anyways, no mater how you do it mostly likely it will still grow the same


UNLESS you have two separate timers one for water and one for an air pump, you have both water and air lines hook up to the same pipe, when water is on air is off and vise versa, that might do something, but im not sure, not sure if anyone tried it


----------



## dspec (Dec 12, 2008)

this thread has nothing to do with soil...soil grows lil-old-grandma slow compared to aeroponics...the whole point of this system is the perpetual harvest every 3 weeks...that would not be possible with the flowering taking another 3-4 weeks as it does in soil.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

...says the man with the soil and hydro both get the job done signature

jk lol


----------



## andyman (Dec 12, 2008)

Just made my cloner monday and it seems to be working good. Hey stinkbud any problems with the cloner being too cold? As it is below 30f here in Ohio. Would I need to add a fishtank heater to regulate it to keep it in the upper 60's F. cause its staying between 60-65 in my house when its 68-70F ambient room temp in my kitchen.
thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## robotninja (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey stink, do you have build instuctions for the veg unit? Wondering how you did the plumbing from the top container to the bottom.

And where did you get your pumps from?


----------



## dspec (Dec 12, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, do you have build instuctions for the veg unit? Wondering how you did the plumbing from the top container to the bottom.
> 
> And where did you get your pumps from?



Here are his plans... the pumps can be ordered online, or picked up at local hydroponic store for about $20


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 12, 2008)

Go to page 75 , Stink complied his masterpiece there for us to resource. It has all the palns, nutes,anything and everything


----------



## robotninja (Dec 12, 2008)

cool, thx alot!


----------



## vertise (Dec 13, 2008)

cool shit read alot of your thread. I want to just use either your clone or veg system to grow to flowering. Can i flower without using two bins like your veg setup. also how many plants can i do in a 32 gallon rubermaid container. i grow in soil but i want to try your setup. what spacing should i use between plant from veg to flowering


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 13, 2008)

Can someone tell me (perhaps from the plans) what the max width is of the regular flowering setup given by stink. My friend pedro's grow cab is about 5ft long by 25" wide is that wide enough?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 13, 2008)

andyman said:


> Just made my cloner monday and it seems to be working good. Hey stinkbud any problems with the cloner being too cold? As it is below 30f here in Ohio. Would I need to add a fishtank heater to regulate it to keep it in the upper 60's F. cause its staying between 60-65 in my house when its 68-70F ambient room temp in my kitchen.
> thanks for all the help everyone


They may not root as fast but they should stay green and happy.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 13, 2008)

vertise said:


> cool shit read alot of your thread. I want to just use either your clone or veg system to grow to flowering. Can i flower without using two bins like your veg setup. also how many plants can i do in a 32 gallon rubermaid container. i grow in soil but i want to try your setup. what spacing should i use between plant from veg to flowering


You would be better off with a cloner and the Aero/NFT system though.

Run your veg and flower in the same system.

I just did this with my 6-hole test system. I vegged them for a month and they are huge now.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Dec 13, 2008)

Where are you guys seeing these magnetic pumps for 20 bucks? Not at my local shop thats for sure.....only deals I seen that even come close to 20 bucks is used crap on ebay........


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 13, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Can someone tell me (perhaps from the plans) what the max width is of the regular flowering setup given by stink. My friend pedro's grow cab is about 5ft long by 25" wide is that wide enough?


You should build the system around your room. Maybe 2 long posts draining into a center res. Or 3 long single post systems with the res running lengthwise.

My room is 7x8. I have virtually no room to work. It sucks. That's why the single long post might be better.

You might also be better off with 6 or 8 -400W lights instead of 4-600s


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 13, 2008)

Bullethead21 said:


> Where are you guys seeing these magnetic pumps for 20 bucks? Not at my local shop thats for sure.....only deals I seen that even come close to 20 bucks is used crap on ebay........


Do a search for EcoPlus 396...


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 13, 2008)

yea ecoplus 396 is available at your local hydro store, or should be... and i picked a few up from harbor freight as well. i had some crappy pump that came with a botanicare system that crapped out on me a few days ago so i brought it in to the hydro store and he swapped it out no q's asked. ran really hot too. the 396's can also be used as an inline pump. havent tried that yet since no need, but i may want to if i locate a larger res outside of the flowering room, because it is the only res i am having problems keeping the temp below 72... hmmmm how to rig a Stinkbud brand flowering system to use a res outside of the room in order to keep it cooler...


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 13, 2008)

very well done stink bud, im lookin foward toplayin with some pcv pipe

i just got 1 question, your useing 2 1000w and only getting a P?

i thought u could get more than that from 2 1ooo's..?


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 13, 2008)

i looked at your pics and it seems you have 3 flowering pcv pipe systems at end is that correct?


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been thinking about the reservoir temp issue here as well, since I'm going to have to deal with that come summertime.

My thought was why not take gallon or half-gallon plastic milk jugs, fill them with water (leaving room for expansion), freeze them and then just drop those into the reservoir? It's just a big, reusable ice cube. It might require swapping them out every day, but if you had a few of them it would just be a matter trading places in the freezer... a couple minutes, tops. The reservoir would stay cool, and then you don't have to deal with extra equipment taking up space in the grow room or sucking more power either.

Of course, this wouldn't work if you wanted to take off for a few days or something, but it's an idea.


----------



## robotninja (Dec 13, 2008)

Got a question, how high should the water be spraying under the lid of your veg and cloner? Because my sprayers don't reach the net pots. They reach like 2-3 inches below the bottom of my pots. How can my clones root if the water never hits em?

I got that 390+ pump so it's powerfull enough. However I wasn't able to get those Ez-Clone sprayers, instead I got the crappy red 360 ones from home depot, the ones with little tiny holes that clog easy. Are my sprayers the problem? I built it to specifications otherwise.

Also I just have the pump sitting inside the pvc with no seal, is that my pressure problem? How can I seal the pump to the pvc without using cement/silicon?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 13, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Got a question, how high should the water be spraying under the lid of your veg and cloner? Because my sprayers don't reach the net pots. They reach like 2-3 inches below the bottom of my pots. How can my clones root if the water never hits em?
> 
> I got that 390+ pump so it's powerfull enough. However I wasn't able to get those Ez-Clone sprayers, instead I got the crappy red 360 ones from home depot, the ones with little tiny holes that clog easy. Are my sprayers the problem? I built it to specifications otherwise.
> 
> Also I just have the pump sitting inside the pvc with no seal, is that my pressure problem? How can I seal the pump to the pvc without using cement/silicon?


Something is wrong here. It's impossible to diagnose the problem without actually seeing it but my 400gph pump will shoot water way over the top of the lid if I don't have it on. If I remove one netpot there is water spraying out of the hole. I can try to list possible causes of your issue but as I said before it's gonna be hard without actually seeing it. If anyone saw it in operation they'd probably see right away what the issue is. 

It sounds like you don't have enough pressure as the water isn't spraying out. So here goes as to possible causes of that.
1. PVC pipes not joined together.
2. Issue with size of the holes for your sprayer heads
3. Issue with connection of pump to PVC pipe.

Since the water isn't even reaching the pots you can have the lid off and look to see if any water is coming out of where you join the PVC together. I actually use a piece of tube off the end of my pump that fits INSIDE the PVC pipe and I slide the PVC all the way down over the tube as far as it will go. I'm not sure if you can find tube to fit your pump but I believe the 1/2" PVC pipe is the INNER diameter of the pipe so you'd want a tub that is 1/2" OUTER diameter which means it's probably 3/8" inner diameter.

If the problem isn't there I'd move to swapping out the pump if you have another one sitting around. If this doesn't fix it you know it's not the pump. 

Start there and report back here if none of this helps and we can go from there. Could you possibly post a picture of the sprayer heads you got? I use the little red EZ Clone ones and never had a problem.

We'll figure this out - we're all here to help.

DP


----------



## robotninja (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, so it's definatly supposed to spray all the way to the top. Then I know what my problem is, my pump to pvc connecting is too loose. 

Will try to get a better fit and then see how my sprayers work.

Thx for the help


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 13, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You should build the system around your room. Maybe 2 long posts draining into a center res. Or 3 long single post systems with the res running lengthwise.
> 
> My room is 7x8. I have virtually no room to work. It sucks. That's why the single long post might be better.
> 
> You might also be better off with 6 or 8 -400W lights instead of 4-600s


Sorry I think we may have mis understood each other

I really just have a small closet / cab style grow which is 5 feet long and 25 inches wide, *Can anyone who has built the standard flower system(2 x 4 foot posts and res + framework) tell me if it will fit width wise within 25 inches with enough room for the plants to grow successfully?

Also Stink what is the end cost per pound(not what you sell or distribute it for to your patients)?
*


----------



## dspec (Dec 13, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Sorry I think we may have mis understood each other
> 
> I really just have a small closet / cab style grow which is 5 feet long and 25 inches wide, *Can anyone who has built the standard flower system(2 x 4 foot posts and res + framework) tell me if it will fit width wise within 25 inches with enough room for the plants to grow successfully?
> 
> ...



i have made one...bro you can make it any width you like just by the length of the pvc between the support rails....for my veg i didnt use any supports and the system is only 1ft wide...this shit is all customizable, do what you gotta do =P


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 13, 2008)

THAT would be cool if robots sprayers worked from home depot hehe


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 13, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Got a question, how high should the water be spraying under the lid of your veg and cloner? Because my sprayers don't reach the net pots. They reach like 2-3 inches below the bottom of my pots. How can my clones root if the water never hits em?
> 
> I got that 390+ pump so it's powerfull enough. However I wasn't able to get those Ez-Clone sprayers, instead I got the crappy red 360 ones from home depot, the ones with little tiny holes that clog easy. Are my sprayers the problem? I built it to specifications otherwise.
> 
> Also I just have the pump sitting inside the pvc with no seal, is that my pressure problem? How can I seal the pump to the pvc without using cement/silicon?


 
check out my grow journal for a different type of build, i used a trash can....don't make any "garbage weed" jokes.....works on the same principle, link is in my sig


----------



## robotninja (Dec 13, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> THAT would be cool if robots sprayers worked from home depot hehe


Yea, guess you can't cut corners if you want it done right. Suppose I'll just order some ez-clone sprayers in the mail, those home depot sprayers really suck! And the holes are so small they clog just from the hard water, bleh!

Either way I'll have to get a special grommet from the eco-plus 396 pump to the 1/2" pvc tube, because I looked in the bottom res of my vegger and saw tons of water pumping out from the bottom pvc connection.

Thx again for the help! Hope to be up and running soon.


----------



## nc1go (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Stinkbud, you have helped alot of people and spent tons of time on this thread and I thank you. 
Question? Have you tried the garbage bags yet? I guess that you can't put one in the top of the veg unit? 
Drain question for veg unit. Has anyone come up with a better idea to put a drain in were you can get it out of the rubbermaid container after you put it in. Thanks again, James


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 13, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Either way I'll have to get a special grommet from the eco-plus 396 pump to the 1/2" pvc tube, because I looked in the bottom res of my vegger and saw tons of water pumping out from the bottom pvc connection.


I came here to say something about that. I put together my cloner tonight and can't see any good way to get the pump attached to the 1/2" PVC other than sliding the pipe about 1/4" into the pump, which isn't effective at all. I'm going to have to figure something out... damn. I wanted it up and running tonight!

Also note: PVC cleaner and cement will melt the plastic on the pump case.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 13, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> I came here to say something about that. I put together my cloner tonight and can't see any good way to get the pump attached to the 1/2" PVC other than sliding the pipe about 1/4" into the pump, which isn't effective at all. I'm going to have to figure something out... damn. I wanted it up and running tonight!
> 
> Also note: PVC cleaner and cement will melt the plastic on the pump case.


I haven't built mine yet, but what about using a bead of silicone for that joint? Not as permanent as the cement, but still provides a seal.


----------



## repvip (Dec 14, 2008)

You need to use plastic tubing between the pump and 1/2" pipe. Here ... a pic is worth a thousand words!

I don't have the exact dimensions. If you are using an ECO series pump it is the smallest adapter. Take that to home improvement store and fit it to the best fitting tubing and then fit that tubing to the 1/2" pvc while you are there to make sure it fits. Easy as pie.

ps - the black tubing fits better than the clear. Yes, I have the clear.


----------



## robotninja (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll smoke to that! 

thx!


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

robotninja said:


> I'll smoke to that!
> 
> thx!


 lets all smoke to this thanks stink bud lets see what 12 plants will do under 3 one thousands bulit mine today took me an hour and a couple bong hits


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

nc1go said:


> Thanks Stinkbud, you have helped alot of people and spent tons of time on this thread and I thank you.
> Question? Have you tried the garbage bags yet? I guess that you can't put one in the top of the veg unit?
> Drain question for veg unit. Has anyone come up with a better idea to put a drain in were you can get it out of the rubbermaid container after you put it in. Thanks again, James


I'm using the trash bags now. Only way to go.

There is a 1/2" garden hose adapter in the veg plans. It allows you to pump the water out of the res.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Got a question, how high should the water be spraying under the lid of your veg and cloner? Because my sprayers don't reach the net pots. They reach like 2-3 inches below the bottom of my pots. How can my clones root if the water never hits em?
> 
> I got that 390+ pump so it's powerfull enough. However I wasn't able to get those Ez-Clone sprayers, instead I got the crappy red 360 ones from home depot, the ones with little tiny holes that clog easy. Are my sprayers the problem? I built it to specifications otherwise.
> 
> Also I just have the pump sitting inside the pvc with no seal, is that my pressure problem? How can I seal the pump to the pvc without using cement/silicon?


You can't use those Home Depot sprayers! They don't work for aero. I have tried them without success. 

EZ-Clone sprayers are only 90 cents Bro!

There are a couple of different ways to connect the PVC pipe to the Ecoplus 396 pumps.

1) Buy a piece of 1/2" outside diameter hose. It will fit on one of the plastic fittings that come with the pump. Cut a piece about 4" long. Connect the hose to the fitting and the 1/2" PVC pipe will fit over the hose. The longer the hose, the better the seal.

2) One of the plastic fittings has a little nipple with a hole in it. You need to plug that hole or water will come shooting out. Silicone will work, I just stick a wood screw in the hole to plug it up. The 1/2" PVC pipe connects directly to the pump fitting.

That should take care of your problems.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Sorry I think we may have mis understood each other
> 
> I really just have a small closet / cab style grow which is 5 feet long and 25 inches wide, *Can anyone who has built the standard flower system(2 x 4 foot posts and res + framework) tell me if it will fit width wise within 25 inches with enough room for the plants to grow successfully?
> 
> ...


I thought you meant 25 feet! 

Lets see 2 - 1000W lights, 250MH, FLs, 5 kinds of nutrients, CO2. It looks like a lot of math to me bro...I think I'll go snowboarding instead


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> lets all smoke to this thanks stink bud lets see what 12 plants will do under 3 one thousands bulit mine today took me an hour and a couple bong hits


That looks nice Bubbler.

I'm excited to see how the netting works. I should work better than the PVC pipe in theory because you can spread the plants out more effectively.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 14, 2008)

Howdy all.... stink,, its almost time for you to get jealous.. im picking up my 4th 600watter in a couple days. My plants are lookin sooo nice. One thing about my system is the plants in veg are growing too fast. What i mean is they are topping out in two weeks,, instead of 3,,, if i leave them in there for the full 3 weeks there gonna grow out the top of my cabinet. The first 3 flower units are gonna be 2 weeks apart and im gonna have to slow down this last batch in the cloner or they will be huge when a flower unit becomes available... I have to think that its beacuse i have them on 24/7 lights. 

anyhow...im havin lots of fun... any ideas?


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 14, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> I came here to say something about that. I put together my cloner tonight and can't see any good way to get the pump attached to the 1/2" PVC other than sliding the pipe about 1/4" into the pump, which isn't effective at all. I'm going to have to figure something out... damn. I wanted it up and running tonight!
> 
> Also note: PVC cleaner and cement will melt the plastic on the pump case.


 
This is what I used from home depot 1/2 Mip adapter, basically 1/2 slip to 1/2 threads screws right in


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> 2) One of the plastic fittings has a little nipple with a hole in it. You need to plug that hole or water will come shooting out. Silicone will work, I just stick a wood screw in the hole to plug it up. The 1/2" PVC pipe connects directly to the pump fitting.
> 
> That should take care of your problems.


I spent too many hours rigging up different ways to machine the plastic fittings that come with the Eco pump to attach to the 1/2 inch PVC until I spent some time snooping the Home Depot PVC isle I found a nifty 1/2" Adapter 8xMPT (Part number# 436-005) - works like a charm! The threading fits the pump perfectly and the other end slips over the PVC.

*Sorry stofmonster - hadn't yet seen your post :S*


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

Stink, I just wanted to say thank you for this wonderful thread - I have learned so much and have become more experienced because of it 

I wanted to share pics of my design, which I coined *The Mantis*, due to the green color of the reservoir and the slight grade at which I set the posts. 

Here are the first 2, I plan some more modifications for the next 2.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice modification....the mantis,,,lol good job.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 14, 2008)

I ran across this timer. NFT-1. Seems perfect for us stoners, no knobs for us to goof up, lol. Not exactly 1 on/5 off, but close. Best price I'm seeing is $65ish. Any thoughts StinkBud? I know you weren't 100% thrilled with the Art-Dne.

http://www.77hydrostore.com/env130.html


----------



## potpimp (Dec 14, 2008)

I came in today after a few days out of town and my timer had gotten knocked off the settings or something. I'm not sure exactly what happened; I just freaked out when I saw them and went into rescue mode. The knobs on the Art-Dne are very easy to move, detents would have been a great feature. Here's a pic of what I found.


----------



## dspec (Dec 14, 2008)

poor lil guys =(


----------



## TwistedSoul (Dec 14, 2008)

Best threat ive seen! Props!


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Howdy all.... stink,, its almost time for you to get jealous.. im picking up my 4th 600watter in a couple days. My plants are lookin sooo nice. One thing about my system is the plants in veg are growing too fast. What i mean is they are topping out in two weeks,, instead of 3,,, if i leave them in there for the full 3 weeks there gonna grow out the top of my cabinet. The first 3 flower units are gonna be 2 weeks apart and im gonna have to slow down this last batch in the cloner or they will be huge when a flower unit becomes available... I have to think that its beacuse i have them on 24/7 lights.
> 
> anyhow...im havin lots of fun... any ideas?


Give them a weak food supply that will slow them down and ya 24/7 of course they are bumping lol go to 18/6 that will slow them down too hope this helps 
peace


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I ran across this timer. NFT-1. Seems perfect for us stoners, no knobs for us to goof up, lol. Not exactly 1 on/5 off, but close. Best price I'm seeing is $65ish. Any thoughts StinkBud? I know you weren't 100% thrilled with the Art-Dne.
> 
> http://www.77hydrostore.com/env130.html


I hate those fucking knobs on the ART-Dne. I've bumped them before and it sucks. I actually put a piece of Duct tape over my knobs to keep from accidentally moving them. Not to mention one of mine already stopped working after less than a year.

1 on, 4 off would work fine. If I had my choice I would use the NFT-1 instead of the ART-Dne.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> I spent too many hours rigging up different ways to machine the plastic fittings that come with the Eco pump to attach to the 1/2 inch PVC until I spent some time snooping the Home Depot PVC isle I found a nifty 1/2" Adapter 8xMPT (Part number# 436-005) - works like a charm! The threading fits the pump perfectly and the other end slips over the PVC.
> 
> *Sorry stofmonster - hadn't yet seen your post :S*


Dude I've had one of those the whole time! That's the way to go if you ask me. It's made for 1/2" PVC and if the threads fit it would be perfect.

Way better than my way...

Thanks Gringo!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> Stink, I just wanted to say thank you for this wonderful thread - I have learned so much and have become more experienced because of it
> 
> I wanted to share pics of my design, which I coined *The Mantis*, due to the green color of the reservoir and the slight grade at which I set the posts.
> 
> Here are the first 2, I plan some more modifications for the next 2.


That looks great bro! Better start thinking of ways to support the plants. In two weeks they will be so tall they will start to fall over.

Your stoked dude!!!! Good job!


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

lol will never look at a vinal fence post again with out smiling yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I came in today after a few days out of town and my timer had gotten knocked off the settings or something. I'm not sure exactly what happened; I just freaked out when I saw them and went into rescue mode. The knobs on the Art-Dne are very easy to move, detents would have been a great feature. Here's a pic of what I found.


It makes me want to slap those fuckers that make the ART-Dne. Same thing happened to me once. Mine were also wilted like that. 

I ran the pump solid for a few hours and the plants came back up to normal. If I hadn't of caught it though I would of lost everything! All my pumps run off of one timer. Scary!

After that I put duct tape on the knobs.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> lol will never look at a vinal fence post again with out smiling yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


What about the guys that make the fence posts? 

"Gee boss, I just don't understand why we are selling so many fence posts in the middle of Winter"


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Howdy all.... stink,, its almost time for you to get jealous.. im picking up my 4th 600watter in a couple days. My plants are lookin sooo nice. One thing about my system is the plants in veg are growing too fast. What i mean is they are topping out in two weeks,, instead of 3,,, if i leave them in there for the full 3 weeks there gonna grow out the top of my cabinet. The first 3 flower units are gonna be 2 weeks apart and im gonna have to slow down this last batch in the cloner or they will be huge when a flower unit becomes available... I have to think that its beacuse i have them on 24/7 lights.
> 
> anyhow...im havin lots of fun... any ideas?


Are you saying I'm going to have to buy another couple of 1000W lights so you don't make me look bad?

I can think of worse things than having your plants too big. I doubt you will get much sympathy around here. It does get kind of crazy sometimes. I over vegged my 6 hole unit just for shits and grins and they are turning into trees now! Biggest indoor plants I've ever grown indoors.

It's actually kind of funny. You read all the other posts and everyone is having problems. Our biggest problem is everything grows so fucking fast!


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> What about the guys that make the fence posts?
> 
> "Gee boss, I just don't understand why we are selling so many fence posts in the middle of Winter"


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Are you saying I'm going to have to buy another couple of 1000W lights so you don't make me look bad?
> 
> I can think of worse things than having your plants too big. I doubt you will get much sympathy around here. It does get kind of crazy sometimes. I over vegged my 6 hole unit just for shits and grins and they are turning into trees now! Biggest indoor plants I've ever grown indoors.
> 
> It's actually kind of funny. You read all the other posts and everyone is having problems. Our biggest problem is everything grows so fucking fast!


 gotta love that problem


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> That looks great bro! Better start thinking of ways to support the plants. In two weeks they will be so tall they will start to fall over.
> 
> Your stoked dude!!!! Good job!


I'm currently supporting my soon to harvest crop with twine tied to support beams overhead. If that doesn't work with *The Mantis* I was thinking of attaching PVC to C clamps and mounting them on the fence posts and using them as support for chicken wire or the like.

Thanks for the kind words, I could not have gotten as far as I have without the information and knowledge you have shared through this thread. 

I started with a Stealth BubblePonics system, but then got hooked on your thread and read straight through (over the course of a couple of weeks, a lot to soak in). 

First I built the cloner _(which I think I way have to lower the height of the sprayer frame inside, because, even though it's a roughneck, it leaks like a sieve! Thank goodness for waterproof flooring! Any thoughts on that Stink, the sprayers currently sit ~2.5" from the top, but the edges always seems to leaks big fat drops no matter how I adjust the sprayers (rotating)??)_ which has thus far netted me 100% success rate when cloning, very impressive indeed, and accomplished in a much simpler fashion than most methods I've seen.







I tried to start a thread describing my journey thus far, but it said I had to wait for a moderator to approve it and that was almost a week ago. I'm guessing I'll have to earn some rep. before I can start my own journal?

Cheers, Stink and to all us *"Stinkies"*,

El Gringo Loco


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been using this timer for 5weeks now, seems gr8 no problems no knobs to mess up plants don't seem to mind the minute difference and it was $15-$20 cheaper than the Art-Dna



Picasso345 said:


> I ran across this timer. NFT-1. Seems perfect for us stoners, no knobs for us to goof up, lol. Not exactly 1 on/5 off, but close. Best price I'm seeing is $65ish. Any thoughts StinkBud? I know you weren't 100% thrilled with the Art-Dne.
> 
> http://www.77hydrostore.com/env130.html


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 14, 2008)

If two wasn't enough, here's a third solution for connecting the pump to the rest of the PVC: p/n 56125 at Lowe's. That particular one is a 1/2" x 10" PVC nipple, found by all the other PVC stuff. I measured and cut it, it screws right into the pump and slips into the tee going to the sprayers. Even one less joint to seal is good for me, I'm not a big fan of that PVC cement.

They have longer ones too, I'm going to pick another one up and use it in place of the downspout on the veg unit.


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

One tip if people want to try. I wrapped black vinal tape around the net cup 4 times at the very top right under the lip gives the net cup a real tight snug seal and is just plain out a lot more sturdy hope this helps some peeps


----------



## oneeyejedi (Dec 14, 2008)

stink i was looking at some of your first pics on this thread. what system is the round pipes? there seems to be a pipe running down the middle with small hoses running off that?


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> I have been using this timer for 5weeks now, seems gr8 no problems no knobs to mess up plants don't seem to mind the minute difference and it was $15-$20 cheaper than the Art-Dna


Personally, I wasn't able to budget in those high end timers and went with the cheapo 15 minute interval Wally World timers and have been running The Mantis at 15 minutes On, 15 Minutes Off without any ill effect that I can see. The cloner and veg units I run 24/7.

In case anyone wondered, I've got a 400W HPS and 2 150 Econolight HPS for flowering and 4 2' HO Floros for veg.


----------



## robotninja (Dec 14, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> I have been using this timer for 5weeks now, seems gr8 no problems no knobs to mess up plants don't seem to mind the minute difference and it was $15-$20 cheaper than the Art-Dna


Cool beans, will have to invest in one of those.

I was wondering if HO flourescent's are too much for baby clones? Whats the best light for my babies?


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Cool beans, will have to invest in one of those.
> 
> I was wondering if HO flourescent's are too much for baby clones? Whats the best light for my babies?


I use a 2' 4 bulb HO floro just a few inches from my clones with much success.


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 14, 2008)

little ones are ready to rock


----------



## genfranco (Dec 14, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> little ones are ready to rock


eww... they dont look that hot to me.... but different strokes i guess...


----------



## crossouttheiis (Dec 14, 2008)

So after reading through this thread, I have a few questions. In your setup you don't mention c02 until the tenth page. Is it mandatory for this whole set up to function with c02? If you did not have it run through the pvc pipe how do you distribute it to each plant? tubing .... placed where? around the roots? near the top of the plants? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> little ones are ready to rock


They look quite stretched and sparse to me.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 14, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> They look quite stretched and sparse to me.


Yea whats going on there with those girls? Im not one to critisize, but think you may have some issues goin on.
where did you start them? are they on the right nute program or maybe they didnt get enough light?

let us know so we can help


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 14, 2008)

Apparently my question on width of the frame for flowering is lost on everyone for some reason. What is the standard width as per the plans? If there is anyone, anyone at all on these forums that can answer me.....please for the love of all things simple can someone tell me?


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Apparently my question on width of the frame for flowering is lost on everyone for some reason. What is the standard width as per the plans? If there is anyone, anyone at all on these forums that can answer me.....please for the love of all things simple can someone tell me?


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-3.html#25

I know somewhere in this thread there is a PDF that someone put together that included all of the dimensions, I didn't have much luck with search, anyone else recall? Although this design is one where you can variate to suit your grow space.

I for one mounted my posts horizontally and made 8 hole on each post, 4.5" apart - I can always cover every other hole if I intend to do bigger plants.


----------



## repvip (Dec 15, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Apparently my question on width of the frame for flowering is lost on everyone for some reason. What is the standard width as per the plans? If there is anyone, anyone at all on these forums that can answer me.....please for the love of all things simple can someone tell me?


 
Page 75!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember the all in one pdf instructions you were asking about earlier? Page 75. Download the flower_plans package. Check out the pdf.

https://www.rollitup.org/1600736-post742.html

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/238936d1226430966-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-flower_plans.zip


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


> eww... they dont look that hot to me.... but different strokes i guess...


 I will admit they look like shit they were given to me from a freind that grows in dirt i took them out of 16 oz dixe cups normally i have my own cuttings but thats a whole nother story i had to shut down for awhile dew to some security issues but im back and i grow some super og kush give these plants a week under 3 1000s and something wonderfull will happen trust me


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm really not trying to be a dick about this even though I may sound like one now 

So far I have three answers:

1. You can vary the size of the parts to suit your grow room environment.

2. You can find the diagrams / tuts on page 75

I honestly do appreciate your guys help but it appears no one in this thread can tell me what the outside measurement is of the frame. I'll just let this go because I must be missing something. I basically figure:

1. I am asking something overly complicated that no one knows on this forum or can answer.

2. I am asking something so simple it just confounds the bright minds in this thread

3. No actually knows its one of the universes mysteries...

I'm going for number 3. Is there really a reason why this question is so difficult that no one can just post the answer (no not the PDF) I'm not trying to piss people off or confuse people I just don't know how I can put this any simpler.

1. Question 

2. Answer = ???



I'm guessing that the plants basically need a 1ft x 1ft to grow well no?

If my question is too hard, let's just go real life, for those of you have built the system as per the plans *what are YOUR measurements from outside frame to outside frame?*


----------



## curious.george (Dec 15, 2008)

subscribe...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 15, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> I will admit they look like shit they were given to me from a freind that grows in dirt i took them out of 16 oz dixe cups normally i have my own cuttings but thats a whole nother story i had to shut down for awhile dew to some security issues but im back and i grow some super og kush give these plants a week under 3 1000s and something wonderfull will happen trust me



oh im sure they will bounce back... I figured you just tried to clone big branches...lol... Good luck.. of course ill be checking the updates..


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

oneeyejedi said:


> stink i was looking at some of your first pics on this thread. what system is the round pipes? there seems to be a pipe running down the middle with small hoses running off that?


That was my first Aeroponic system I bought made by a company called Astrogrow. I learned a lot with that system both good and bad.

Here are some of the things I learned from using that system.

1) Hoses leak. The more hoses, the more leaks.
2) The more connection points you have, the more leaks you will have.
3) EZ-Clone sprayers are designed to spray up not down.
4) Just because your nutrients are organic dosen't mean you don't have to flush.
5) Ease of maintenance is just as important as performance.
6) It only takes one *small* leak (for a long time) to cause a flood!!!!!!

When I thought about my design one of my main concerns was leaking. I wanted to be sure that even if I had a total sprayer failure the water had only one place to go...back into the reservoir.

Maintenance was the other concern. Simplicity is key. I don't want to spend all day cleaning shit. If it's not fast and easy for me it's history.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Cool beans, will have to invest in one of those.
> 
> I was wondering if HO flourescent's are too much for baby clones? Whats the best light for my babies?


I'm running the small 24" 2-light HO fluorescents right now and they are really nice because the size is perfect for the cloner.

At the same time I would have no problems recommending 3-shop lights over both the clone and veg unit together. You can get the shop lights at Wally's for $7. Simple cool white bulbs are best.

You can run the lights 24/7 no problem.

Spend the money on your flower lights instead. That's where you will see the most yield for your dollar. Lot's of light and CO2 in your flower room is way more important than what you use for clone and veg.

Check out Dirt's posts and you will see what I mean. If anything his veg plants are *too* big!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> If two wasn't enough, here's a third solution for connecting the pump to the rest of the PVC: p/n 56125 at Lowe's. That particular one is a 1/2" x 10" PVC nipple, found by all the other PVC stuff. I measured and cut it, it screws right into the pump and slips into the tee going to the sprayers. Even one less joint to seal is good for me, I'm not a big fan of that PVC cement.
> 
> They have longer ones too, I'm going to pick another one up and use it in place of the downspout on the veg unit.


That would be the best solution yet! Just like you say the less connections the better. I wonder if it is a standard stocked item at HD. I'm going to check next time I'm there.

Thanks for your help Bro!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

crossouttheiis said:


> So after reading through this thread, I have a few questions. In your setup you don't mention c02 until the tenth page. Is it mandatory for this whole set up to function with c02? If you did not have it run through the pvc pipe how do you distribute it to each plant? tubing .... placed where? around the roots? near the top of the plants? Thanks for your help.


CO2 is a nice thing to have. It will increase your harvest about 20-30% but you will still have a nice harvest without it.

It given the choice between more light and CO2 I would pick light every time.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> what are YOUR measurements from outside frame to outside frame?


16" for the frame. The widest point is actually the container/reservoir. The containers are 24" wide.

Here are the specs:
http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2936118

These containers works just as well for the Aero/NFT system. They are cheaper and easier to find.
http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd260076

I would say the plants need a minimum of about 30" to be happy. More would be better. Any less space would be better off with a single fence post system.

Good luck on your build, Sorry for being an idiot. I completely blame the bubble hash on top of the Blueberry and assume no responsibility for my actions!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> little ones are ready to rock


Because I have a feeling they may be having a big piece of humble pie.

Every time I put my plants into flower I wonder how the fuck they are going to get as big as the girls next to them. Every time they do...

If you have enough light your plants will take off over the next three weeks and grow enormous!

Are you flowering yet? If you vegged them for another two weeks you could double your harvest. If you need medicine now then go ahead and flower them.

In your case a small amount of patience will pay off big time in the end.

Looking good Bro!


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 15, 2008)

I built mine custom but if you read the plans the frame width is about 16" the widest point would be the res about 24" the plans are written extremely well by stinkbud it would be best to read the thread and the pdf I beleive pg75




peaceb2usall said:


> Apparently my question on width of the frame for flowering is lost on everyone for some reason. What is the standard width as per the plans? If there is anyone, anyone at all on these forums that can answer me.....please for the love of all things simple can someone tell me?


Sorry Stinkbud didn't finish reading new post and eeen several from him seeming urgent


----------



## robotninja (Dec 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I'm running the small 24" 2-light HO fluorescents right now and they are really nice because the size is perfect for the cloner.
> 
> At the same time I would have no problems recommending 3-shop lights over both the clone and veg unit together. You can get the shop lights at Wally's for $7. Simple cool white bulbs are best.
> 
> ...


Right on, I'm doing a small scale version of your setup. My rules for growing in my area are more strict than yours I'm afraid. Only 12 immature and 6 mature. So I can only have 1 flower cycle going at one time. Which basically means to start I'll go 3 weeks cloner, 3 weeks vegger, then takes some clones from my vegger back to the cloner and flower those bad girls. But since the flower process is like 9+ weeks, my clones will go 3 weeks, then into veg where they will have to sit for 6 weeks approximatly. 

Will a 6 week long veg be a problem? I'll prolly have to keep trimming em to keep the size regulations down, but is over-vegging a problem? And should I still change the res on my vegger overy 3 weeks?

I'll definatly just get some cheapo wally lights with cool whites. But I don't think I'll go 24/7 because they have to Veg for such a long time I don't wanna have to trim the plants every couple of days.


----------



## 4Raven20 (Dec 15, 2008)

beautiful system I will definitaly look into this areoponics system, How would it work out if I just use the vegitative system for all three stages (cloning, veg., and flowering)..

Ignore the title of the comment I was having a tard moment {-:]


----------



## ihaveadream (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking to make a hydroponic setup the same as yours with a propogator and then transfering them to a aeroponic system after vegetative. I am making the same system but using a eb and flow model versus the nft so the pump isnt constantly running. my problem is making the aeroponic system i have nothing to use for the channeling if i had 8" pvc i could cut the site holes and put 5 or 6 inch netted pots inside.any suggestions of anything i can use besides 8" PVC for the channeling where the plants will be held? or do you know anygood place to get 8" pvc  thanks man and thanks for the thread it has been helpful.


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 15, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Right on, I'm doing a small scale version of your setup. My rules for growing in my area are more strict than yours I'm afraid. Only 12 immature and 6 mature. So I can only have 1 flower cycle going at one time. Which basically means to start I'll go 3 weeks cloner, 3 weeks vegger, then takes some clones from my vegger back to the cloner and flower those bad girls. But since the flower process is like 9+ weeks, my clones will go 3 weeks, then into veg where they will have to sit for 6 weeks approximatly.
> 
> Will a 6 week long veg be a problem? I'll prolly have to keep trimming em to keep the size regulations down, but is over-vegging a problem? And should I still change the res on my vegger overy 3 weeks?


Do yourself a favor and only build two systems (veg & flower). Take clones when you move the plants to the flowering unit. A longer veg cycle only means bigger plants/harvest.

Also, someone was looking for the PDF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/164166017/Harvest_a_Pound_Every_Three_Weeks.pdf]


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Because I have a feeling they may be having a big piece of humble pie.
> 
> Every time I put my plants into flower I wonder how the fuck they are going to get as big as the girls next to them. Every time they do...
> 
> ...


 ya gonna veg for at least two weeks i riped those girls out of dirt washed the roots off really good and threw directly in the stinkbud system ya cant wait i have medcine so im okay i too have a medical marijuana card


----------



## robotninja (Dec 15, 2008)

untitled1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and only build two systems (veg & flower). Take clones when you move the plants to the flowering unit.


*Slaps self on the head* Now why didn't I think of that, don't build unnecessary things when your blazed. 

On the bright side, I have an extra pump now for backup


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

robotninja said:


> Right on, I'm doing a small scale version of your setup. My rules for growing in my area are more strict than yours I'm afraid. Only 12 immature and 6 mature. So I can only have 1 flower cycle going at one time. Which basically means to start I'll go 3 weeks cloner, 3 weeks vegger, then takes some clones from my vegger back to the cloner and flower those bad girls. But since the flower process is like 9+ weeks, my clones will go 3 weeks, then into veg where they will have to sit for 6 weeks approximatly.


Same for me. I have multiple patients I provide for that's the only reason I can have more. I'm always careful to stay within State laws though.



> Will a 6 week long veg be a problem? I'll prolly have to keep trimming em to keep the size regulations down, but is over-vegging a problem?


As long as harvesting a whole shit load of bud is not a problem then you are ok. You will most likely get blisters on your fingers from all the trimming though. Where rubber gloves.



> And should I still change the res on my vegger overy 3 weeks?


Yes.



> I'll definatly just get some cheapo wally lights with cool whites. But I don't think I'll go 24/7 because they have to Veg for such a long time I don't wanna have to trim the plants every couple of days.


Clones like 24/7, run just two shop lights instead of three to keep growth to a minimum.

Some strains will need some extra time anyway. My Blueberry grows slow but produces the best buds ever. If I keep it in my veg unit an extra 3 weeks the plants get big enough to produce a decent amount of nugs. 

My veg unit holds 18 plants but I only need 14 to go into flower each harvest. 4 plants always stay behind in veg for a total of 6 weeks. I've never had any problems what so ever doing this.

These are the plants that I get the most cuttings from. They also end up being the biggest plants in flower.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

4Raven20 said:


> When are you gonna finish I've been tuned in for 2 months


I have already posted all the plans, instructions, photos etc...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html

Eventually I'll draw up some plans for my experimental 6 hole unit when I get some spare time.

Right now It's dumping and I'm spending my weekends knee deep in powder. Yesterday was unfuckingreal bro!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2008)

ihaveadream said:


> I am looking to make a hydroponic setup the same as yours with a propogator and then transfering them to a aeroponic system after vegetative. I am making the same system but using a eb and flow model versus the nft so the pump isnt constantly running. my problem is making the aeroponic system i have nothing to use for the channeling if i had 8" pvc i could cut the site holes and put 5 or 6 inch netted pots inside.any suggestions of anything i can use besides 8" PVC for the channeling where the plants will be held? or do you know anygood place to get 8" pvc  thanks man and thanks for the thread it has been helpful.


The 4" PVC we are using is fence post material. I don't think they make an 8" fence post. 

That would be one big mother fuckin' fence though aye? Good for keeping jumping elephants out of your garden.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 15, 2008)

Its dumping rain here where im at,, my flower room is in the dark cycle right now with 78% humidity... most of the time (when its not raining) my humidity stays below 65%.. 

I dont have a dehumidifier just yet.. im really praying that mold doesnt develope on my beautiful ladies!


----------



## dspec (Dec 15, 2008)

^ yikes, how many weeks in?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 15, 2008)

almost 4 weeks in.....


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Stink, what would you say is better, 3 600 watters or 2 1000 watters? I'm not sure my room/electrical can support 4 600 watt lights but thought having 3, 1 over each system might be better than 2 1k lights. Ps, the stem on my best DP BB seedling is almost a dime in width and just now showing her pre flowers! She looks to be the best mother of my seeds. Also, the Jack Herer is looking very strong aswell, the plants thrive in this system. If I get any Male JH i'm going to cross it with my BB and make some tasty hybrids!


----------



## isabella2002 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your effort,subscribed.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 15, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stink, what would you say is better, 3 600 watters or 2 1000 watters? I'm not sure my room/electrical can support 4 600 watt lights but thought having 3, 1 over each system might be better than 2 1k lights. Ps, the stem on my best DP BB seedling is almost a dime in width and just now showing her pre flowers! She looks to be the best mother of my seeds. Also, the Jack Herer is looking very strong aswell, the plants thrive in this system. If I get any Male JH i'm going to cross it with my BB and make some tasty hybrids!


 
I have 3 600s in my room now,, it will work but the plants in the center grow taller then the ones on the end. I am picking up the 4th in a couple days. 4 will make everything grow even. My room wouldnt support 4 either so i had to run some 12 gauge extension cords from my room to the other side of the house..

happy growin.


----------



## 4Raven20 (Dec 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I have already posted all the plans, instructions, photos etc...
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html
> 
> Eventually I'll draw up some plans for my experimental 6 hole unit when I get some spare time.
> ...



Yeah I know my bad, tard moment, amazing details/concept I'am itchin to give this system a try. 
Thanks


----------



## dspec (Dec 15, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I have already posted all the plans, instructions, photos etc...
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html
> 
> Eventually I'll draw up some plans for my experimental 6 hole unit when I get some spare time.
> ...




baaah im jealous! i broke my collar last season doing a backside 3 on a fat step down...i neeeed to riiiiide


----------



## georgelopez (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 4,000w hps and I am trying to get close to 8p's. I have 2 4x8 ebb trays and can get 2 more if needed. 

Any ideas??


----------



## ihaveadream (Dec 15, 2008)

ok stink i get the entire concept of your hydro setup that pvc fence post is a brilliant idea i was going to do bigger neetted pots ina 8" PVC but as in your setup with smaller sites and no grow medium i can have more sites for optimumn yield. I have a purple kush mother along with white rhino, white widow, blueberry, and purple haze I want to get alot of strains growing and i read about your process of taking clones in veg to not have to have mothers this is a great idea which i hope to utilize. Well time to set up this room growing super silver haze and thai super skunk in soil and i must say fuck soil im going to hydro. thanks for the help stink


----------



## potpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Right now It's dumping and I'm spending my weekends knee deep in powder. Yesterday was unfuckingreal bro!!!!


Sheeeesh!!! I am dying to go but I can't find lodging for under $300/night. I've tried Vail, Taos, Tahoe, Mammoth, even Vermont (yech, I hate eastern "snow"). If you know of a good (i.e._ reasonably priced_) place, _please_ let me know!!


----------



## dspec (Dec 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Sheeeesh!!! I am dying to go but I can't find lodging for under $300/night. I've tried Vail, Taos, Tahoe, Mammoth, even Vermont (yech, I hate eastern "snow"). If you know of a good (i.e._ reasonably priced_) place, _please_ let me know!!


i used to live in Reno, they haev Mt. Rose which is not bad, decent size, good snow, and other good mountains arent too far away... Some of the casinos were going under so i bet lodging would be pretty cheap this year


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Sheeeesh!!! I am dying to go but I can't find lodging for under $300/night. I've tried Vail, Taos, Tahoe, Mammoth, even Vermont (yech, I hate eastern "snow"). If you know of a good (i.e._ reasonably priced_) place, _please_ let me know!!


I'm 35 miles away from my resort. Head to the NW. Oregon and Washington are killer! 

Mt. Bachelor, Mt, Hood, Mt Baker, there are so many good places I couldn't name them all.

You can find a nice Hotel in Bend for $40 a night. Mt Bachelor has really good skiing and snowboarding. 

Mt Hood is open now and you can find lodging for under $100 close by but if you don't mind driving 45 minutes you can find lodging for under $50

There are a bunch of resorts in WA state too. Again, nice lodging is cheap. Mt Baker is a legendary snowboarding spot. Deep powder all Winter is common.


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 16, 2008)

I just want to drop by and say that using olivias cloning solution does not work in the aero cloner setup, I had to get it when I went for supplies cause the shop was out of the clonex in any size, so I got a gal of the olivias. either my water is getting too cold( which i didnt think was a problem, 65ish) or the combo of both cold water and olivias does not work, i just had to throw out 17 clones that where bout a month old, and no roots!! I now have a batch that is 3wks old with no roots, a batch that is 2wks and a batch that is 1wk. I'm hoping to get my clonex this week so to anyone that runs into the problem of no clonex solution at the store when you go, dont get olivias cloning solution!!! im a noob yea!!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> I just want to drop by and say that using olivias cloning solution does not work in the aero cloner setup, I had to get it when I went for supplies cause the shop was out of the clonex in any size, so I got a gal of the olivias. either my water is getting too cold( which i didnt think was a problem, 65ish) or the combo of both cold water and olivias does not work, i just had to throw out 17 clones that where bout a month old, and no roots!! I now have a batch that is 3wks old with no roots, a batch that is 2wks and a batch that is 1wk. I'm hoping to get my clonex this week so to anyone that runs into the problem of no clonex solution at the store when you go, dont get olivias cloning solution!!! im a noob yea!!


I hear ya man; I used Olivia's last year on two grows and never got one clone. I'm using RooTech for this one. Hopefully I'll get some good clones. 

Stink, I've looked into moving to WA or OR; been there but not for long enough. Looked into moving to a little town near Mt. Hood (12 months skiing / boarding!!) but I can't until I sell my house. I'll check out the lodging there and try to book a trip. I have a friend that lives in south Oregon; saw a pic of him in his front yard - it was nothing but plants about 10' high, LOL.


----------



## pharlow (Dec 16, 2008)

i was wondering if there is a specific reason why you use a 250 mh for veg and not a larger mh light? temp? size? or does this one just work best


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 16, 2008)

is clonex a dipping solution or is it something you put in your res?


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 16, 2008)

bobby its a solution you put in your rez!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 16, 2008)

Im on day 3 of night humidity of 78%.....holy cow im worried.

The fans is blowin on high, the exhaust is running 24/7,,, it doesnt feel humid in there, but thats what the theremo says. 

when it rains here this is what i get.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> is clonex a dipping solution or is it something you put in your res?


Clonex is a dipping solution; you don't put it in your rez.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2008)

pharlow said:


> i was wondering if there is a specific reason why you use a 250 mh for veg and not a larger mh light? temp? size? or does this one just work best


My friend gave it to me. I would actually recommend HO fluorescents for both veg and clone.

I'll use my 1000W after I harvest my 6 hole system.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im on day 3 of night humidity of 78%.....holy cow im worried.
> 
> The fans is blowin on high, the exhaust is running 24/7,,, it doesnt feel humid in there, but thats what the theremo says.
> 
> when it rains here this is what i get.


Your going to have to bust out and buy a dehumidifer bro. Soon as those buds start getting dense you'll have to watch out for mold. You are fine until about the 6th week. It's the last three weeks that you have to watch.

On another note some strains are totally mold resistant.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> I just want to drop by and say that using olivias cloning solution does not work in the aero cloner setup, I had to get it when I went for supplies cause the shop was out of the clonex in any size, so I got a gal of the olivias. either my water is getting too cold( which i didnt think was a problem, 65ish) or the combo of both cold water and olivias does not work, i just had to throw out 17 clones that where bout a month old, and no roots!! I now have a batch that is 3wks old with no roots, a batch that is 2wks and a batch that is 1wk. I'm hoping to get my clonex this week so to anyone that runs into the problem of no clonex solution at the store when you go, dont get olivias cloning solution!!! im a noob yea!!


I've had a whole shit load of plants root with nothing but water. A little on the warm side is good. I keep my cloner in a closet with the door shut almost all the way. I like to keep the clone and veg closet about 78.

Here is what I have found out about rooting time. 

1) Some strains pop roots in 4 days, some take 4 weeks.
2) Clones taken from the bottom of the plant will root faster than cuttings taken from the top.
3) Looking at them every five minutes won't make them root any faster.
4) Anything you dip your stem in will wash off the first 30 seconds.
5) Clonex helps keep the plants alive until they root but won't make the plants pop roots faster. At least as far as I can tell.

My NYC Diesel takes at least 2 weeks at best and usually 3 or 4 weeks. My Snowbud always roots within a week and usually within 4 days. WTF! Go figure.

If it ain't dead just leave them in the cloner. Eventually they will either root or die!


----------



## sleepinonL's (Dec 16, 2008)

how much did it cost you to make the cloning and flowering systems. they came out really good. i like the results


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 16, 2008)

sleepinonL's said:


> how much did it cost you to make the cloning and flowering systems. they came out really good. i like the results


Funny you should ask... I've been tracking my build expenses. Total cost for my cloner is $73.95, including a 1 quart bottle of Clonex. That does not include any incidental expenses (drill bits, PVC cement, timer) or shipping costs, but does include everything else needed to put one together. The veg unit is sitting at $69.92, not including any nutes.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been using olivia's because that is what my shop carries I barely put a third of what they say in the res sometimes I forget and still get roots. Be on the look out for another problem. I had more problems with clones in the aero system when I dipped them in clonex, just took another week, relax they will come




offgridgrower said:


> I just want to drop by and say that using olivias cloning solution does not work in the aero cloner setup, I had to get it when I went for supplies cause the shop was out of the clonex in any size, so I got a gal of the olivias. either my water is getting too cold( which i didnt think was a problem, 65ish) or the combo of both cold water and olivias does not work, i just had to throw out 17 clones that where bout a month old, and no roots!! I now have a batch that is 3wks old with no roots, a batch that is 2wks and a batch that is 1wk. I'm hoping to get my clonex this week so to anyone that runs into the problem of no clonex solution at the store when you go, dont get olivias cloning solution!!! im a noob yea!!


----------



## andyman (Dec 16, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> Funny you should ask... I've been tracking my build expenses. Total cost for my cloner is $73.95, including a 1 quart bottle of Clonex. That does not include any incidental expenses (drill bits, PVC cement, timer) or shipping costs, but does include everything else needed to put one together. The veg unit is sitting at $69.92, not including any nutes.


 did that include a timer


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 16, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


> Funny you should ask... I've been tracking my build expenses. Total cost for my cloner is $73.95, including a 1 quart bottle of Clonex. * That does not include any incidental expenses (drill bits, PVC cement, timer)* or shipping costs, but does include everything else needed to put one together. The veg unit is sitting at $69.92, not including any nutes.





andyman said:


> did that include a timer


----------



## andyman (Dec 16, 2008)

DoobyDoo said:


>


sorry im suffering from potimers


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Clonex is a dipping solution; you don't put it in your rez.


it's both a dipping sol. and a nute like solution for the res. they come in diff bottles


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 16, 2008)

aye, dipping is usually the smaller of the two bottles.

-G33k


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 16, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I ran across this timer. NFT-1. Seems perfect for us stoners, no knobs for us to goof up, lol. Not exactly 1 on/5 off, but close. Best price I'm seeing is $65ish. Any thoughts StinkBud? I know you weren't 100% thrilled with the Art-Dne.
> 
> http://www.77hydrostore.com/env130.html


I googled for "recycle timer" and on the first page I found this one for $49.95 and the CAP ART DNe for $69.95. Also found the red sprayers for 50 cents each after googling for them. Might not hurt to check, can save yourself about $40 on just those two items. It pays to do a google search on the internet. After all, you all have computers if you are reading this. At least right now you do. Google it!
Flabs


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 16, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> I'm really not trying to be a dick about this even though I may sound like one now
> 
> So far I have three answers:
> 
> ...


 
I havn't laughed so hard in a year. I am sorry, I saw your post awhile ago, but had to go measure the one I built for a buddy to give you the answer. I am sure you probably have it, but using all 1/2" PVC I came up with 17", outside to outside.

Hope that helps. I could see no reason to use the 5/8" tubing when I had a pile of 1/2" already or I would have used the bigger tube for the frame.
Flabs


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

Thunder and lightning this morning has got me thinking about back up power. I saw a power inverter the other day at a hardware store. It takes DC power from a car battery and turns it into AC power....of course if there was a power outage a generator would be needed to power lights.. but as far as the sprayer pumps (very important) im thinking this will work. Im not sure exactly how it works..does it connect somehow so that it runs normal , but in case a power outage happends it will power up immeaditly?

thoughts?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thunder and lightning this morning has got me thinking about back up power. I saw a power inverter the other day at a hardware store. It takes DC power from a car battery and turns it into AC power....of course if there was a power outage a generator would be needed to power lights.. but as far as the sprayer pumps (very important) im thinking this will work. Im not sure exactly how it works..does it connect somehow so that it runs normal , but in case a power outage happends it will power up immeaditly?
> 
> thoughts?


Pick up a computer UPS at wally's or Staples. The bigger you get the longer it will run your pumps.

Don't worry about your lights, the pump is what is important.

I have a couple of generators but I've only had one power failure. 

I plug in my refrigerator instead of my lights anyway.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks stink ill look into that...it would be a shame to lose your crop due to a power failure.

I ran across this thing... what do you think?

it seems kinda mickey mouse.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42824


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant resist!!! I have to share my happiness. I owe it all to STINK!!! YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I cant resist!!! I have to share my happiness.



That is so awesome. Very nice dirthawker.


----------



## dspec (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I cant resist!!! I have to share my happiness.


awwww man, your girls look sooo good...i am jealous, i only got 2 lil sad clones in my room right now, i better go check on them...


----------



## andyman (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I cant resist!!! I have to share my happiness. I owe it all to STINK!!! YOU ROCK!!!


 very nice , what size is your grow area or how long are your fence post runs. thanks


----------



## andyman (Dec 17, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> I googled for "recycle timer" and on the first page I found this one for $49.95 and the CAP ART DNe for $69.95. Also found the red sprayers for 50 cents each after googling for them. Might not hurt to check, can save yourself about $40 on just those two items. It pays to do a google search on the internet. After all, you all have computers if you are reading this. At least right now you do. Google it!
> Flabs


watch out on those or most all recycle timers not to plug multiple pumps into them using a splitter or power strip. they are not rated for many amps and if you try running more than one pump they will fail prematurely. thats why I made one timer with a contactor beside it. when the timer kicks on it sends power to the contactor and then from there to a outlet. I can plug about 5-6 pumps into this one timer, rather than just one.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

andyman said:


> very nice , what size is your grow area or how long are your fence post runs. thanks


thanks andyman,,, its an 8x8x8 room with 3 4ft fence posts.

are you saying that my power strip could fail beacuse of the 3 pumps hooked up to it?

I have a cap dnr timer plugged into the wall socket, and a power strip plugged into the timer and 3 pumps into the strip.


----------



## westmich (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thunder and lightning this morning has got me thinking about back up power. I saw a power inverter the other day at a hardware store. It takes DC power from a car battery and turns it into AC power....of course if there was a power outage a generator would be needed to power lights.. but as far as the sprayer pumps (very important) im thinking this will work. Im not sure exactly how it works..does it connect somehow so that it runs normal , but in case a power outage happends it will power up immeaditly?
> 
> thoughts?


UPS is probably the cheapest/simplest form of back for pumps. I have UPS on my computer/server and it has come in handy.

However, I have considered thinking of rigging something at some point not only for light back up but also to fool the electric company.


Plug battery charger (auto) into AC outlet
Battery charger charges bank of auto (or marine would be better) batteries
Connect power inverter (DC to AC) to bank of batteries
Plug lights into power inverter
The amount of back up time would be based on the amount of battery capacity. The lights would draw juice from the batteries through the inverter. When the batteries wind down, the battery charger would kick in. Instead of the power company seeing a continuous, steady draw of say 600W they would see fluctuation of power usage as the charger kicks on and off.

Just thinking out loud -


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 17, 2008)

westmich said:


> The amount of back up time would be based on the amount of battery capacity. The lights would draw juice from the batteries through the inverter. When the batteries wind down, the battery charger would kick in. Instead of the power company seeing a continuous, steady draw of say 600W they would see fluctuation of power usage as the charger kicks on and off.
> 
> Just thinking out loud -


Unless you have some crazy fancy meter, the power company can't "see" your usage. That is why they have to drag their ass out and look at your meter. All they know is that you used x amount of juice since the last time they looked at your meter.


----------



## andyman (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> thanks andyman,,, its an 8x8x8 room with 3 4ft fence posts.
> 
> are you saying that my power strip could fail beacuse of the 3 pumps hooked up to it?
> 
> I have a cap dnr timer plugged into the wall socket, and a power strip plugged into the timer and 3 pumps into the strip.


depends on how many amps the timers draw at peak start up or something. if your timers rated for 15 amp than 2 or 3 might be fine. I suggest putting a fuse between them with a few less amps than your timer. ( if your timers is a 15 amp use a 12 amp fuse before your power strip) or get a power strip with a reset breaker less than the timer so it protects the timer. hope that helps, dont wana burn them up since there not real cheap. I built mine for about $100-115 and if the timer fails it just pulls out of the socket and replaces with a new one. Same goes for the contactor and im putting a light, on/off sw, and a 15 amp fuse. so this will be the only pump timer I need for a few rows


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice looking grow DIRTHAWKER! hope mine looks that good in the months to come.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks so much to those who took the time to answer my one question. Again I'm sorry if I sounded a bit prickish but I really just wanted someone to tell me the size rather than "go here and do this"  Thanks guys for not letting me down! I will / would do the same for any of you! 

Much Love,

Peace


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Stinkbud or anybody doing Stinks setup, have you ever tried to do a tiered setup with the system you have now, i was thinking that instead of just glueing the legs to the lower tee have on hand pre cut different length lower legs to lower your system as the plants grow i.e 20" set then 16" then 12 and so on. This way you can start off tall bringing the younger plants closer to the lights and then as they grow just lower them. of course you will have to have extensions for the plumbing and drainage also and i was thinking that you might be able to plumb those connections with vinyl hose for the pump side and something like the roll out gutter stuff that people put on the bottom of their downspouts. This might be useful for a cramped area so that you can keep your lights at a fixed height. Of course this is all based on the idea of keeping your plants as close to the lights as you can get them without burning them. One other thing I am trying to overcome is i am limited on height once you add the lights and filters and duct work. My room is just under 4 feet wide and 7 feet long and i am thinking about running 3 single systems. one other question. Can i run 1 res for 3 single systems or do i absolutely need 3 Different containers


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 17, 2008)

Stinkbud i have another question, of course anyone that may know the answer please post up. What kind of yield do you think i may be able to harvest doing only top colas and trimming off the lower branches and fan leaves? I am limited on space in which i may be able to do 3 single 5 to 6 plant systems to maintain the 3 week harvest window so i was thinking of doing alternating single cola harvest then normal bushy plants harvest then single cola etc alternating as i go. Whats the consensus?


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 17, 2008)

andyman said:


> watch out on those or most all recycle timers not to plug multiple pumps into them using a splitter or power strip. they are not rated for many amps and if you try running more than one pump they will fail prematurely. thats why I made one timer with a contactor beside it. when the timer kicks on it sends power to the contactor and then from there to a outlet. I can plug about 5-6 pumps into this one timer, rather than just one.


You lost me on that one. How much power are your pumps taking? These are the same timers everyone is using on this thread. rated at 15 amps I believe so you can power a shit load of pumps. What am I missing?
Flabs


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Hey Stinkbud or anybody doing Stinks setup, have you ever tried to do a tiered setup with the system you have now, i was thinking that instead of just glueing the legs to the lower tee have on hand pre cut different length lower legs to lower your system as the plants grow i.e 20" set then 16" then 12 and so on. This way you can start off tall bringing the younger plants closer to the lights and then as they grow just lower them. of course you will have to have extensions for the plumbing and drainage also and i was thinking that you might be able to plumb those connections with vinyl hose for the pump side and something like the roll out gutter stuff that people put on the bottom of their downspouts. This might be useful for a cramped area so that you can keep your lights at a fixed height. Of course this is all based on the idea of keeping your plants as close to the lights as you can get them without burning them. One other thing I am trying to overcome is i am limited on height once you add the lights and filters and duct work. My room is just under 4 feet wide and 7 feet long and i am thinking about running 3 single systems. one other question. Can i run 1 res for 3 single systems or do i absolutely need 3 Different containers


I actually thought about doing that...(the different length legs) but eventualy i figured that it would be more of a hassle then what its worth. 

not sure of the other question.


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 17, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Thanks so much to those who took the time to answer my one question. Again I'm sorry if I sounded a bit prickish but I really just wanted someone to tell me the size rather than "go here and do this"  Thanks guys for not letting me down! I will / would do the same for any of you!
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> Peace


I took no offense at your post at all. I laughed so hard. I am in constant pain and usually do not find a lot to laugh at, at least not that hard. No one was answering you question and you did a great job of getting your answer. I even gave you a + rep for it!
Take care,
Flabs


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> You lost me on that one. How much power are your pumps taking? These are the same timers everyone is using on this thread. rated at 15 amps I believe so you can power a shit load of pumps. What am I missing?
> Flabs


 Thats what i thought.


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 17, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Hey Stinkbud or anybody doing Stinks setup, have you ever tried to do a tiered setup with the system you have now, i was thinking that instead of just glueing the legs to the lower tee have on hand pre cut different length lower legs to lower your system as the plants grow i.e 20" set then 16" then 12 and so on. This way you can start off tall bringing the younger plants closer to the lights and then as they grow just lower them. of course you will have to have extensions for the plumbing and drainage also and i was thinking that you might be able to plumb those connections with vinyl hose for the pump side and something like the roll out gutter stuff that people put on the bottom of their downspouts. This might be useful for a cramped area so that you can keep your lights at a fixed height. Of course this is all based on the idea of keeping your plants as close to the lights as you can get them without burning them. One other thing I am trying to overcome is i am limited on height once you add the lights and filters and duct work. My room is just under 4 feet wide and 7 feet long and i am thinking about running 3 single systems. one other question. Can i run 1 res for 3 single systems or do i absolutely need 3 Different containers


The most attractive part of this system is it's simplicity. I got wore out just reading what you want to do, haha. It sounds like a lot of work to avoid raising or lowering your light to me.

Sorry about all the posts in a row, I had a lot to say, haha


----------



## LVsFINEST (Dec 17, 2008)

Stinkbud,

2 things:

1. Do your netpots have a large lip on them? I got some today and its like the lip is barely there, and I'm concerned the plants will fall through the lid, especially since I'll be using the Veg design for flowering and the plants will be heavier. 

2. Do you think If I somehow rigged a screen to sit just above the water in the Veg unit, I could get by with just one 18 gallon roughneck? I'm working with limited space so the plants won't be huge. 

Also, check out your local Lowes (if you have one nearby) for roughnecks. The one by me had a huge selection of sizes and colors.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2008)

LVsFINEST said:


> 1. Do your netpots have a large lip on them? I got some today and its like the lip is barely there, and I'm concerned the plants will fall through the lid, especially since I'll be using the Veg design for flowering and the plants will be heavier.


They actually make a few different types of 2" net pots. They all work fine. Even the ones with the small lips.



> 2. Do you think If I somehow rigged a screen to sit just above the water in the Veg unit, I could get by with just one 18 gallon roughneck? I'm working with limited space so the plants won't be huge.


Yes, that would work. I think you would be better off with a small Aero/NFT unit like the one I built as a test. It's working better than expected. It's just a scaled down version of my big system.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2008)

I know someone must be curious about my flower room so here are some new pics I just took.

I was due to start flushing the batch on the left a week ago but they where growing so strong I'm gave them another 10 days. The plants are actually going through a third growth phase. 

I figure what the fuck, I got plenty of medicine so I'm kind of curious to see what happens when I let them go longer. I was going to start my flush tonight but I went snowboarding all day and I'm too tired to do it now.

I know the Elvy is loving the extra time. Check out the photo of the bud. The one plant has five buds this size! That's what happens when you top them.

The other photo is a strain called Goo. Smells exactly like grape Bubbleyum!


----------



## repvip (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally got the first unit up and running! Transitioning from dirt and had to wait for room.

Wanted to thank StinkBud again, and share a few pics 

It's clone city over here! 

My flower units are skinnier and have the reservoir flipped long way so I can fit more units tighter together. Planning on vegging more plants for less time.. each flower unit has 20 sites and uses 6' posts with 5' pvc for the frame. I can easily fit 5 of these units in my flower room oh and I had to upgrade to the ECO633 pump because each unit has 22 sprayers and the ECO396 was barely making them drizzle.

Thanks Stink! Your flower room is incredible!


----------



## LVsFINEST (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. Unfortunately, my growing conditions are less than ideal and my only real option is using a 72in x 36in x18 storage locker. So space is a big concern. The roughnecks fit great with room to spare even. And when the lease is up, I'm definitely going with the Aero/NFT. Its not all bad, I did think of a couple pluses however; I'm starting with seeds and this will allow me to easily exterminate all males plus I'll be able to grow strains with different flowering cycle lengths.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 17, 2008)

how big are the plants when you bud them?


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 17, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I know someone must be curious about my flower room so here are some new pics I just took.
> 
> The other photo is a strain called Goo. Smells exactly like grape Bubbleyum!





repvip said:


> It's clone city over here!
> 
> My flower units are skinnier and have the reservoir flipped long way so I can fit more units tighter together. Planning on vegging more plants for less time.. each flower unit has 20 sites and uses 6' posts with 5' pvc for the frame. I can easily fit 5 of these units in my flower room oh and I had to upgrade to the ECO633 pump because each unit has 22 sprayers and the ECO396 was barely making them drizzle.
> 
> Thanks Stink! Your flower room is incredible!



Wow. Both of those rooms look great.


----------



## andyman (Dec 17, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thats what i thought.


I was told that the pumps start out at like 8 amps and then drop down to 1 or 2 amps after they are started, but the guy who told me thought they were for a diff setup. so I am not real sure. Maybe stink knows how many you can plug into a timer without maxing them out. The dude said it would just lower the life of the timer.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!! Finally to the last page! First off thank you Stinkbud, I have been sitting quietly here reading this thread straight for 4 days now. I started at page 1 and didnt think it would end, not that Im complaining because its been a great thread!! I am new to hydro and I am so upset because I just invested all my money into buliding a decent DWC setup, and then I saw your thread. Im sure you have heard it enough but great job! I have been doin some serious reading for bout 4 months now before I started my new setup and I got to tell you, this has been the best bit of info by far.
Well luckly christmas is here so it looks like wify will be doin her shoppin at lowes this year. lol! 
Sorry for such long message but to the rest of u who followed, you all are awsome too. All I can say is I will be scraping everything I just bought and made and have saved all your PDF files. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a quick question for ya stink or anyone else who has been following the thread for a while.
I bought two 400 watt lights with Son Agro bulbs.
Im gonna build your system to your exact specs as space is no problem.
How much more light do you think I am gonna need to get your kind of harvest.
Also I would like to buy some HO Fluros to do the veggin and clonin, so basicly how could I use the two 400 watters I have now in conjunction with the flower/NFT setup and how much more light do you think is needed?
I was thinking another 1000 watter might pull it off


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 17, 2008)

Again sorry to reply so quick but I have been paying attention to the strains everyone has been growing and was curious. I am looking for plants that have a very large yeild and are potent at the same time.
Has anyone ever heard or had the new Elephant Bud and Upstate from BCSeeds.com http://http://bcseeds.com/BC-Seeds/c33/index.html?osCsid=orcqqd4dchmmnor0ghrovgvtj5

Just lookin for advice on this or if its to good to be true?

P.s. Stinkbud I am to also a huge fan of Blueberry so I would have loved to be able to try yours bein its one of the originals. Im so jelous but at the same time very happy for you.


----------



## BowlPacker22 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats realy usefull, keep use informed


----------



## westmich (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Wow!! Finally to the last page! First off thank you Stinkbud, I have been sitting quietly here reading this thread straight for 4 days now. I started at page 1 and didnt think it would end, not that Im complaining because its been a great thread!! I am new to hydro and I am so upset because I just invested all my money into buliding a decent DWC setup, and then I saw your thread. Im sure you have heard it enough but great job! I have been doin some serious reading for bout 4 months now before I started my new setup and I got to tell you, this has been the best bit of info by far.
> Well luckly christmas is here so it looks like wify will be doin her shoppin at lowes this year. lol!
> Sorry for such long message but to the rest of u who followed, you all are awsome too. All I can say is I will be scraping everything I just bought and made and have saved all your PDF files. Thanks again!!


You may not want to be so quick with scrapping everything if you've got something purchased and set up. I can't speak for Stinkbud, but I assume he arrived at this set up after much trial and error and learning. You might like the DWC set up and if not most of the parts should be recyclable into any other hydro set up.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

chucktownskunk said:


> how big are the plants when you bud them?


By State law I have to keep my veg plants under 12" or they count as mature plants.

The height will vary from about 6"-12". I prefer to keep them on the small side. That way when they flower the light can penetrate all the way to the lower buds.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

LVsFINEST said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Unfortunately, my growing conditions are less than ideal and my only real option is using a 72in x 36in x18 storage locker. So space is a big concern. The roughnecks fit great with room to spare even. And when the lease is up, I'm definitely going with the Aero/NFT. Its not all bad, I did think of a couple pluses however; I'm starting with seeds and this will allow me to easily exterminate all males plus I'll be able to grow strains with different flowering cycle lengths.


It will work fine bro. The Veg system is actually great for flowering. The only main issue is plants support. You can take care of that easily though since the system is within a cabinet. A simple net would work great.

When I first starting designing my cloner and veg system I thought of a good idea to use just one container for veg and flower. Let me know what you think..

1) Take some 1/2" PVC pipe and make a table with legs. Kind of like the sprayer assembly. 

2) Run stainless steel window screen over the table and fasten it to the PVC with stainless steel metal screws and washers. Make it tight like a drum.

3) Cut a small hole in the middle of the screen for the sprayer pipe and you're done.

4) Fill the res to just below the screen. The roots will lay on the screen and be sprayed from above.

This would work for you but once the roots start growing together you can't move them. If you did have a male you couldn't take it out without damaging the other plants.

That's why I use the dual container setup for my veg. Since the roots hang straight down you can pull them out when it's time to flower.

One important aspect you have to remember is flushing is required for tasty bud. You can't have plants at different stages in the same system because of this.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

andyman said:


> watch out on those or most all recycle timers not to plug multiple pumps into them using a splitter or power strip. they are not rated for many amps and if you try running more than one pump they will fail prematurely. thats why I made one timer with a contactor beside it. when the timer kicks on it sends power to the contactor and then from there to a outlet. I can plug about 5-6 pumps into this one timer, rather than just one.


Is there anyway you could post schematics for your timer? I would love to build a solution like this.

What kind of timer module is that? What was your cost? Any part #'s?

Thanks bro!!! You fucking rock!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

andyman said:


> I was told that the pumps start out at like 8 amps and then drop down to 1 or 2 amps after they are started, but the guy who told me thought they were for a diff setup. so I am not real sure. Maybe stink knows how many you can plug into a timer without maxing them out. The dude said it would just lower the life of the timer.


That makes total sense. Any motor will pull mega current when they first start. I bet that's what caused the premature failure of my timer last month.

I was looking at the running amps. If that was the case we could run 5 pumps easy. When you factor in start up amps the timer can only handle a couple of pumps each.

I like the idea of building my own that can handle all the pumps I have. 

I know they make these relays for lights that the timer plugs into and the lights run off of the power from the relay circuit. That way one timer can control a whole grid of high power lights. I wonder if something like this might be the call for multiple pumps.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

repvip said:


> Finally got the first unit up and running! Transitioning from dirt and had to wait for room.
> 
> Wanted to thank StinkBud again, and share a few pics
> 
> ...


Your system looks perfect bro! Great job! 

It's nice to see people modify my design to fit there own needs. The most import thing I wanted to teach was the *concept* of my system. 

Not everyone needs the same amount of medicine or have the same amount of space. But if you understand the concept of the desing you can create your own custom solution.

Keep us posted with your progress. And don't forget, I love seeing photos.

If any of you reading this thread have photos of your systems please post them. Every photo I see makes me feel like a proud father


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok I know this has nothing to do with growing but what the hell I can't help myself.

You may have noticed that your photos come out looking yellow because of the HPS lights. This has to do with the white balance setting of your camera.

Many modern digital cameras have the option of setting a custom white balance or picking an existing white balance. So here is how you do it:

1) Follow the instructions for your camera and set the white balance to custom. Take a piece of white paper and put it in front of the lens.

2) Take a picture of the paper and use that to set the white balance. Some cameras like Canon will use the photo but others like Nikon will just use the paper for reference. Every model is different so you have to read the instructions.

3) Once you have a white balance reference you have to set your camera to use it. The setting for the custom white balance will stay the same until you over write it with a new one.

4) If you don't have the option of custom white balance try setting it to incandescent instead. There will usually be an icon of a light bulb, pick that. It wont be perfect but you should see some improvement in color.

This will help your photos look more natural and you may end up using this *very* important function all the time now. No more yellow xmas photos....


----------



## repvip (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Ok I know this has nothing to do with growing but what the hell I can't help myself.
> 
> You may have noticed that your photos come out looking yellow because of the HPS lights. This has to do with the white balance setting of your camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stink!!! I didn't think you were using MH to flower, but your pictures came out so nice I was wondering how you did it


----------



## andyman (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Is there anyway you could post schematics for your timer? I would love to build a solution like this.
> 
> What kind of timer module is that? What was your cost? Any part #'s?
> 
> Thanks bro!!! You fucking rock!


I can post a schematic in a few days plus give all the cost and were to get it all. it was very easy to make and you can change out just the part that goes out then. Its kinda like adding high power lights to your car and putting a relay in to protect your wires from burning up.


----------



## andyman (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Your system looks perfect bro! Great job!
> 
> It's nice to see people modify my design to fit there own needs. The most import thing I wanted to teach was the *concept* of my system.
> 
> ...


hey stinkbud did you see the pic i posted of the cloner, that pic up close caught the water droplets mid air. just thought it looked cool. it even rooted some regular houseplants and vines I tried first. thanks for all the help


----------



## pharlow (Dec 18, 2008)

stinkbud i was wondering what you think about using your veg room at 24 hours light i had a friend whom was boasting about his veg with 24 h light and it would give me way more room for flowerin if i consolidated my veg and clones into the same area


----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

i do 24hrs light in my veg and clone room with a t5 light


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

westmich said:


> You may not want to be so quick with scrapping everything if you've got something purchased and set up. I can't speak for Stinkbud, but I assume he arrived at this set up after much trial and error and learning. You might like the DWC set up and if not most of the parts should be recyclable into any other hydro set up.


 
Sorry bout the misuse of words there. I shouldnt have said scrap, I dont plan to just throw the system out I am just not gonna use it for my main system. I was gonna just use them to gow some of my seeds out so I am able to pick the males out then was gonna take my cuttings off of them for stinks system and harvest them after I am done taking cuttings. I have been tryin to do a prepetual grow for a while and aslo was a big fan of the aeroponics system over hydro just because of the concept of how they work. Like you said its not that I hate the setup as it was the best system I could find to build untill I saw Stinkbuds. *The God of all Systems.* lol

Sorry bout my long post and for asking this question again but 
do you guys think that 2 400 watt HPS and a 1000 Watt HPS would be enough for stinks Flower setup.
Like I said before I allready had the two 400 watters this is y I ask?


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I cant resist!!! I have to share my happiness. I owe it all to STINK!!! YOU ROCK!!!


 
Very impressive, just like it was done uptown!

I was thinking that it might not be a bad idea (if you have a boat especially true) to hook up the pumps to your power inverter which is hooked up to a couple of deep cell batteries. Hook up you charger to run say once a day to keep the batteries topped off. 

Marine batteries that are left all winter to wait for spring have a nasty tendency to die on you over the winter. If they are kept in a used state, being charged and discharged all the time, they will last a lot longer, at least if they are not allowed to totally discharge each time. Even though they are built for this, it is still better not to run them into the ground each time you use them.

You would kill two birds with one stone that way. I run corn burner in my house and I power that with this same set up. A corn burner uses more power then the pumps though. It uses about 100 watts so I charge the batteries twice a day. I have been using the same batteries for 4 years so far. We will see how long they last this spring.

Anyway, it might not be a bad idea. If you have a boat or use marine batteries, why not. A power inverter is cheap to change your 12v DC to 120 v AC, especially if you do not need a lot of power.

Just my 2 cents
Flabs 

Maybe I should smoke another one and sit down now....


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 18, 2008)

andyman said:


> I can post a schematic in a few days plus give all the cost and were to get it all. it was very easy to make and you can change out just the part that goes out then. Its kinda like adding high power lights to your car and putting a relay in to protect your wires from burning up.


Hey dude, thanks for posting that. I am glad you did and I am glad I asked if I was missing something because I sure as heck was! I should have thought of start up power but didn't. I was just about to purchase a timer for my buddies grow to run several pumps. I am awaiting your instructions now, haha.

Thanks again, you helped us out of pre-mature-dejaculation and pump failure too. I have no idea what that means.  

+ rep 4 U


----------



## andyman (Dec 18, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Hey dude, thanks for posting that. I am glad you did and I am glad I asked if I was missing something because I sure as heck was! I should have thought of start up power but didn't. I was just about to purchase a timer for my buddies grow to run several pumps. I am awaiting your instructions now, haha.
> 
> Thanks again, you helped us out of pre-mature-dejaculation and pump failure too. I have no idea what that means.
> 
> + rep 4 U


Glad to help


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Very impressive, just like it was done uptown!
> 
> I was thinking that it might not be a bad idea (if you have a boat especially true) to hook up the pumps to your power inverter which is hooked up to a couple of deep cell batteries. Hook up you charger to run say once a day to keep the batteries topped off.
> 
> ...


Good idea... I just tested out something..I have one of those power cells (the kind that you jump start your car with)) it also has an air compressor and a dc outlet.
I bought a dc to ac inverter (10 bucks) that plugs into the dc outlet on the power cell... I plugged in my timer to that and then to the power strip with all 5 pumps. 
It worked !!! I also plugged the ac of the power cell into the wall for a constant charge while it was all running. worked great!

If i put a timer on the charger then im set.

now if the timer fails or a pump then your shit outta luck.

Isnt there some kind of technology that could sound an alarm or text you or something if there is a failure?




a


----------



## WVPothead77 (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Isnt there some kind of technology that could sound an alarm or text you or something if there is a failure?a


If there isn't, you just came up with a great idea to patent.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Good idea... I just tested out something..I have one of those power cells (the kind that you jump start your car with)) it also has an air compressor and a dc outlet.
> I bought a dc to ac inverter (10 bucks) that plugs into the dc outlet on the power cell... I plugged in my timer to that and then to the power strip with all 5 pumps.
> It worked !!! I also plugged the ac of the power cell into the wall for a constant charge while it was all running. worked great!
> 
> ...


you need to research APC ups's They have software management that can achieve what you are looking for... Most of the have an audible alarm... the paging can be set through the software that comes with the APC.. this feature will come on the pricey ones of course...lol...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

That would be pretty cool to run your whole system off a computer.

somekind of software that you can set your own timers from a control panel,,it monitors everything.
I know its out there somewhere.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

Since you guys are on the subject of UPS's and battery backups I wanted to get your thoughts. This might be a stupid idea but I was just tryin to think up ways of having back up power for lights.
Since the light's are not able to run off a generator, do you think you could run battery charges off the generator and keep a constant charge on some batterys and run the lights off the batterys.

I kinda just thought how a car uses the alternator to charge the battery 
The car is the genny, Alternator is battery charger
lol stupid I know


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

there isnt a problem. You can get this stuff... its just expensive as hell..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

Interesting,,,but why couldnt you run lights off of a generator?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> there isnt a problem. You can get this stuff... its just expensive as hell..


where do I look?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Since you guys are on the subject of UPS's and battery backups I wanted to get your thoughts. This might be a stupid idea but I was just tryin to think up ways of having back up power for lights.
> Since the light's are not able to run off a generator, do you think you could run battery charges off the generator and keep a constant charge on some batterys and run the lights off the batterys.
> 
> I kinda just thought how a car uses the alternator to charge the battery
> ...



Dude every critical building in the world does this...

They have battery banks, UPS's, and generators. 

When power goes off the UPS grabs power from the batteries until the generator ramps up ... then the UPS grabs power from the generator and charging comences on the batteries.. when power is restored... then the ups grabs power from the batteries while it makes the switch back to comercial power... then it charges the batteries again.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Interesting,,,but why couldnt you run lights off of a generator?


 
To answer that Dirth, My Ballasts are Lumatek Electronic ballasts
For some reason they r not able to run off a genny


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

GENFRANCO Yea i figured that... but isnt there some indoor growing software out there somewhere? I can visualize everytrhing in the grow room plugged into some kind of box that is hooked to the computer, the software has different setting for each and every plug,, lights, exhaust, pumps, co2,etc.
you just set each one at the setting you want. Its not very complicated it seems simple enough.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> To answer that Dirth, My Ballasts are Lumatek Electronic ballasts
> For some reason they r not able to run off a genny


HMM i didnt know that.... i wonder if that goes for regular ballasts?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> where do I look?


search building managment system. 

Someone needs to build a small scale system for us growers... it would be easy as hell ... It just too far ya know?...lol..

Ill talk to a couple of asian programers i know... Now i need the parts and money... LIke i said... too far


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Dude every critical building in the world does this...
> 
> They have battery banks, UPS's, and generators.
> 
> When power goes off the UPS grabs power from the batteries until the generator ramps up ... then the UPS grabs power from the generator and charging comences on the batteries.. when power is restored... then the ups grabs power from the batteries while it makes the switch back to comercial power... then it charges the batteries again.


 

So I guess if you wanted to you could just hook a ups up to a generator and your lights up to the ups and have a constant power supply ( as long as there's fuel )


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> GENFRANCO Yea i figured that... but isnt there some indoor growing software out there somewhere? I can visualize everytrhing in the grow room plugged some kind of box that is hooked to the computer, the software has different setting for each and every plug,,
> you just set each one at the setting you want. Its not very complicated it seems simple enough.


Sure it is as you say... in the rough... The deal is that you need to have the plugs talk back to the unit.. Again not difficult.. just parts and tedious wiring. 

Too Far


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> So I guess if you wanted to you could just hook a ups up to a generator and your lights up to the ups and have a constant power supply ( as long as there's fuel )


you need something to maintain power while the generator starts. or you will loose power Most UPS's do have batteries in them... however the amount of power that they provide is more in the 500 to 800 watt region... Most growers exceed those by double if not triple(counting fans and pumps n shit)... 3 ups youll say then ...lol


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HMM i didnt know that.... i wonder if that goes for regular ballasts?


 
I dont think so Dirth. I think Magnetic Coil Ballasts can run off a genny.

I was real paranoid when I first started growin so I thought I was gonna have to buy a genny and run everything off of it because I thought 2 lights would be this huge sign to the cops that suposably check your electric bill every month to make sure you are not usin unnormal amounts of electric .... lol I know Im an *IDIOT*


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> I dont think so Dirth. I think Magnetic Coil Ballasts can run off a genny.
> 
> I was real paranoid when I first started growin so I thought I was gonna have to buy a genny and run everything off of it because I thought 2 lights would be this huge sign to the cops that suposably check your electric bill every month to make sure you are not usin unnormal amounts of electric .... lol I know Im an *IDIOT*


your not an idiot at all... most of us had those fears... unless you mean we are all idiots. lol


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

It's just funny to think back at some of the things you use to think when you first started. I guess your right tho it's not bein an idiot its just bein smart actually and tryin to take percautions. Thanks for correctin me there, Great positive thinkin Franco


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

pharlow said:


> stinkbud i was wondering what you think about using your veg room at 24 hours light i had a friend whom was boasting about his veg with 24 h light and it would give me way more room for flowerin if i consolidated my veg and clones into the same area


When I put up my 6 hole test system I had to put my veg system in the closet with my clones. I run both lights 24/7. There are only a couple of disadvantages to running your lights all the time, neither of which apply to us.

When you run 24/7 the plants will never mature. From seed it will take forever to see any preflowers because the plants have no time to reference for night vs. day. 

I run clones so it makes no difference to me.

It also takes a little longer to flower. Again all that happens is the plants are a little bigger at harvest. You may have to wait another week to harvest though.

If you are running plants from seed you will need some 18/6 to produce preflowers. Plants won't flower until they are mature enough regardless of the light cycle.

How can you tell when your plant is reaching maturity? Look at the main stalk. Notice how the stems are coming out? If they are coming out symmetrical then the plant is still a baby. 

When you see the stems start to grow asymmetrical then you know you can flower the plant. 

I think I'm rambling now....


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys I was thinkin about Stinks system and how he uses no medium so he has to tie breadties to his supports. I was wonderin if u just put some hydroton in the net pot so the roots had somethin lil to grab onto if this would affect anything. I know hydroton does not really retain water so I thought using it by itself with his system might help.
I duno just thoughts, I do like the fact that there is no medium at all in his system and they basicly just grow in air. lol


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey stink since your here right now I got a question for ya.
I asked this before but I am gonna be copyin your system exactly and wondered. I allready have two 400 watt hps lights. I know you run two 1000 watters in your flower system. So if I bought a 1000 watt light do you think I could still run you system with the same yields even tho Im lacking the 200 watts that u got on me


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> To answer that Dirth, My Ballasts are Lumatek Electronic ballasts
> For some reason they r not able to run off a genny


It's because some generators don't produce a true sine wave. Cheap generators produce a square wave. Electronic ballasts need a clean sine wave to work. 

There are some generators that put out a true sine wave. The high end Honda generators are the best. I have the Honda 1000W. It has cleaner power than my house!

The Honda 3000i would power all your lights, pumps and computer in an outage.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

Awsome Stink I just cant stop learning from you man. I am a big fan of electronic ballasts, so know that I know there are gennys that can power them that makes me real happy


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey stink since your here right now I got a question for ya.
> I asked this before but I am gonna be copyin your system exactly and wondered. I allready have two 400 watt hps lights. I know you run two 1000 watters in your flower system. So if I bought a 1000 watt light do you think I could still run you system with the same yields even tho Im lacking the 200 watts that u got on me


4-400W light would be better than my 2-100W lights and use less power. You could also run your room with the small plants on one side so you could lower the light right on top of them.

You would actually be producing more usable lumens than my 1000W lights. The distance of the lights to the plants is just as important as the power. For every foot of distance you loose half your light (approx.)

So the fact that you could hang the 400's right on top of the plants would potentially give you a bigger harvest than expected.

A couple more 600W would be even better. You could keep the 600's over the taller plants to get more light penetration.

If you can only afford one ballast then the 1000W is the most economical solution since the ballasts and reflectors all cost about the same.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> I dont think so Dirth. I think Magnetic Coil Ballasts can run off a genny.
> 
> I was real paranoid when I first started growin so I thought I was gonna have to buy a genny and run everything off of it because I thought 2 lights would be this huge sign to the cops that suposably check your electric bill every month to make sure you are not usin unnormal amounts of electric .... lol I know Im an *IDIOT*


The standard magnetic ballasts can run off of any generator. He was talking about one of the new electronic ballasts though. They need a pure sine wave.

Same thing with DC/AC inverters. If you want to run a flat screen TV in your van you have to fork out the cash for a *true* sine wave inverter. They cost 4 times as much money! I just went through this last Summer....


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> 4-400W light would be better than my 2-100W lights and use less power. You could also run your room with the small plants on one side so you could lower the light right on top of them.
> 
> You would actually be producing more usable lumens than my 1000W lights. The distance of the lights to the plants is just as important as the power. For every foot of distance you loose half your light (approx.)
> 
> ...



I think 2 600 watt lights would be the best for this setup... 
you get the penetration, the growth widness.... and lumens are at 92,000 each light.

I grow with a 400watt HPS and let me tell you the penetration is disappointing. But then i come from outdoor...lol


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> 4-400W light would be better than my 2-100W lights and use less power. You could also run your room with the small plants on one side so you could lower the light right on top of them.
> 
> You would actually be producing more usable lumens than my 1000W lights. The distance of the lights to the plants is just as important as the power. For every foot of distance you loose half your light (approx.)
> 
> ...


 

Unfortunatly Stink I just started with the whole hydro thing. I wanted Aeroponics from the begining but couldnt find a way to do it that seemed sutible and cheap enough. So.... I ended up finding an awsome tutorial for a diy DWC setup, and I built it. I just started some Thai x Skunk in it and ended up stumbleling upon your thread as like I said I like aeroponics concepts the most. So now Im completely bumed out because I just invested money into the other setup when I could have been makin yours *(The God of All Systems)*
So luckly its christmas and I have been working on my new house and just asked for Lowes gift cards from the wife n family so I can make your master system, buy new nutes, and start all over from scratch.

Ohh I said before that I was gonna just scrap my DWC setup, it was a bad choice of words. Since your system basicly needs to have allcfemale to work, Im just gonna use the other system so I can weed out the males and take some cuttings for your system

I just wanted to thank you personally Stink. You have helped me understand so much. I have learned more from you than anyone so thank you.


----------



## westmich (Dec 18, 2008)

<back up power sub thread>

One other thought, a different approach, would be to use those commercial emergency exit flood lights. They charge up from AC and kick on automatically when the power goes out. I would think you could use several of them and mount them directly to the ceiling. Maybe you change the bulbs or use some well positioned reflectors. Or maybe you just wire them to some HO fluorescent lights. It wouldn't be anything like the HPS, but it might keep them alive until the power came back on. You could also wire them up with timers to use them as supplemental lighting.

Just thinking out loud - I am pretty ripped at the moment.


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi ya'll, When you have a disabled guy with time on his hands and a passion for pot, you get a lot of posts. Sorry. I hope you find this one interesting.

I have been looking for a simple, cheap and effective way to control that timer. I did a search for software and came up with this one. This will control your whole grow. You would have to purchase some hardware, of course, but all in all, it may be worth it. No timers burning out. I have not calculated costs, not even just on the software, but it looks interesting enough I thought I would throw it out there to you computer geeks and see if you think this will work.
Here is a link to the site; http://www.brothersoft.com/timer-(pulses-in-minutes)-52763.html

Flabs


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 18, 2008)

I also had a question about the product you use called Hygrozyme.
You have mentioned that you use it to help ceap your roots clean or to temporarly fix a funk problem.

I have a good friend who owns a hydro shop over in cali and he told me that all Hygrozyme was is an Enzyme that a lot of ppl use with organic nutes to help break them down. For anyone who dosent know Enzymes would be like equal to the saliva in our mouth. It helps disolve and break things down before it hits your system.
Anyways please dont take this the wrong way like im tellin you that you dont know what your talkin about because I look up to you greatly man and I never even met you.
I was just wonderin if you know anything anout this?

Also if anyone wants Cheap Hydro stuff go to this site http://http://thegardendepotinc.com/index.html

Im tellin you hes a good freind and has great products


----------



## beeker187 (Dec 18, 2008)

whulkamania,A pound every 3 weeks...Isnt that most growers reality on this site..Shit if your gonna grow than grow imo


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know some people here have tried the 15-minute on/off timers, has that been working? Does anyone recommend a certain model? (The cheaper the better)


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

genfranco said:


> dude every critical building in the world does this...
> 
> They have battery banks, ups's, and generators.
> 
> When power goes off the ups grabs power from the batteries until the generator ramps up ... Then the ups grabs power from the generator and charging comences on the batteries.. When power is restored... Then the ups grabs power from the batteries while it makes the switch back to comercial power... Then it charges the batteries again.


try finding used hospital bat backups, they all have to upgrade every so many years


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Since you guys are on the subject of UPS's and battery backups I wanted to get your thoughts. This might be a stupid idea but I was just tryin to think up ways of having back up power for lights.
> Since the light's are not able to run off a generator, do you think you could run battery charges off the generator and keep a constant charge on some batterys and run the lights off the batterys.
> 
> I kinda just thought how a car uses the alternator to charge the battery
> ...


You could use 12v dc L.E.D. lights, 12 dc compact flourecents , 12v dc car batterys, and 12vdc solar panels. All obtainable from fleabay.
with these you wouldnt get huge crops but could have backup power for lights and pumps (12vdc bilge pumps for boats) for weeks or longer.
if it wasn't for the hid lights drawing so much power you could do it all of the grid. even 12v fans
with enough room for many batterys in parallel it would work.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> Hi ya'll, When you have a disabled guy with time on his hands and a passion for pot, you get a lot of posts. Sorry. I hope you find this one interesting.
> 
> I have been looking for a simple, cheap and effective way to control that timer. I did a search for software and came up with this one. This will control your whole grow. You would have to purchase some hardware, of course, but all in all, it may be worth it. No timers burning out. I have not calculated costs, not even just on the software, but it looks interesting enough I thought I would throw it out there to you computer geeks and see if you think this will work.
> Here is a link to the site; http://www.brothersoft.com/timer-(pulses-in-minutes)-52763.html
> ...


Im not computer savy by any means,,, but i wish i was.
Ive been reading about this software, i still dont fully understand how exactly it works. This would be great if i did beacuse my computer desk is right outside my grow room.


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> GENFRANCO Yea i figured that... but isnt there some indoor growing software out there somewhere? I can visualize everytrhing in the grow room plugged into some kind of box that is hooked to the computer, the software has different setting for each and every plug,, lights, exhaust, pumps, co2,etc.
> you just set each one at the setting you want. Its not very complicated it seems simple enough.


Yes, there is, see my last post. It has a link for growing software that will control your whole grow. I will post it again so you do not have to look for it. http://www.brothersoft.com/timer-download-21018.html
It is the timer 5.0.0.2 that has part of the program. You have to do a little looking around to figure the page this stuff is on, but when you download the timer, it looks awesome. I have it downloaded on the 30 day free trial. I doubt I will get it going before the 30 days, lack of funds, but it sure looks interesting. It is also fun to play with.

You could stagger your pumps to come on each at a different time so you do not have them all start or run at the same time. I suggest downloading the timer that goes in minutes, not the seconds one. The seconds one would turn the pumps on but only for a few seconds at a time. The minute one can do both, actually, but you really only need the minutes.

It is also radio or IR controlled, depending on which you purchase, so you do not have to sit in the room with your laptop. You can do it from anywhere. It also has a system for alerting you if something has gone wrong. What more can you ask for software. It looks like they have thought of everything, although I am not a computer expert, it looks to me like it will work.

If you do not look at any other link, if you are interested in automation of your grow, this is the software to use.
Flabs


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 19, 2008)

flabbyone said:


> If you do not look at any other link, if you are interested in automation of your grow, this is the software to use.
> Flabs



Here is more of a main link. That software looks interesting. I bet for the right person it could be fun to try and get that to work, but a person would need time, some spare cash, an unused laptop and a pretty good knowledge of computers. I'm sticking with good ol' fashioned timers for now.

http://www.hottimesoftware.com/


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

After downloading and reading this stuff i agree! 

its kinda complicated.


----------



## iloveit (Dec 19, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Here is more of a main link. That software looks interesting. I bet for the right person it could be fun to try and get that to work, but a person would need time, some spare cash, an unused laptop and a pretty good knowledge of computers. I'm sticking with good ol' fashioned timers for now.
> 
> http://www.hottimesoftware.com/


Im just wondering how would a grower hook up the equipment to a PC?
With which possible connector Im really interested?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im just wondering how would a grower hook up the equipment to a PC?
> With which possible connector Im really interested?


 
you would use your LPT1 port and then you'd have to do a whole bunch of electrical wiring and soddering, i have some know how of this but wouldn't even dare to touch this, this is advanced

but of course a bit of reading will help you succeed, i don't have the time....


----------



## genfranco (Dec 19, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> you would use your LPT1 port and then you'd have to do a whole bunch of electrical wiring and soddering, i have some know how of this but wouldn't even dare to touch this, this is advanced
> 
> but of course a bit of reading will help you succeed, i don't have the time....


LIke i said int he beginning... its just too far man...lol


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im just wondering how would a grower hook up the equipment to a PC?
> With which possible connector Im really interested?


This seems like a good way to go if you have extra $$ and plenty of time.\
I might go this route after I have a nice op going. but untill then I will work with the old school stuff. Im sure someone has a pirate or bootleg of that program without haveing to shell out the $$ for it. If I had it allready I might plan from that.

what Im saying is I would wait till my op is going full strength before i upgraded to the advance pc controls


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 19, 2008)

andyman said:


> This seems like a good way to go if you have extra $$ and plenty of time.\
> I might go this route after I have a nice op going. but untill then I will work with the old school stuff. Im sure someone has a pirate or bootleg of that program without haveing to shell out the $$ for it. If I had it allready I might plan from that.
> 
> what Im saying is I would wait till my op is going full strength before i upgraded to the advance pc controls


astalavista.com

you can find a crack for almost any program, or a serial. BEWARE there are a lot of files you can download that will look like what you are looking for but in fact it is a virus/spyware/malware

...you have been warned


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> astalavista.com
> 
> you can find a crack for almost any program, or a serial. Beware there are a lot of files you can download that will look like what you are looking for but in fact it is a virus/spyware/malware
> 
> ...you have been warned


i wont even chance it then


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 19, 2008)

it works ok its just that you have to know what to look out for, i couldn't possibly cover all the things so its basically you gotta be in the know, or better yet i'll look for it myself and if i find it i'll post the link here


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> it works ok its just that you have to know what to look out for, i couldn't possibly cover all the things so its basically you gotta be in the know, or better yet i'll look for it myself and if i find it i'll post the link here


im not real pc literate on the virus things, so i avoid them


----------



## iloveit (Dec 19, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> When I put up my 6 hole test system I had to put my veg system in the closet with my clones. I run both lights 24/7. There are only a couple of disadvantages to running your lights all the time, neither of which apply to us.
> 
> When you run 24/7 the plants will never mature. From seed it will take forever to see any preflowers because the plants have no time to reference for night vs. day.
> 
> ...


I read the 1st few pages of this tread & I have only one question:
How do you achieve a pound every 3 weeks if you flower for 9 weeks?
Im sorry I didnt read the entire thread because there are over 160 pages but Id really like to know how exactly your able to achieve this please could you kindly sum up the process in a quick summary?

Much appreciated.

ILoveit.


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> I read the 1st few pages of this tread & I have only one question:
> How do you achieve a pound every 3 weeks if you flower for 9 weeks?
> Im sorry I didnt read the entire thread because there are over 160 pages but Id really like to know how exactly your able to achieve this please could you kindly sum up the process in a quick summary?
> 
> ...


3 Systems, each running 3 weeks apart, for 9 weeks each. Harvest once every 3 weeks and replenish with clones.


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 19, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> astalavista.com
> 
> you can find a crack for almost any program, or a serial.  BEWARE there are a lot of files you can download that will look like what you are looking for but in fact it is a virus/spyware/malware
> 
> ...you have been warned


The original Astalavista, is the one you meant right? http://astalavista.box.sk


----------



## iloveit (Dec 19, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> 3 Systems, each running 3 weeks apart, for 9 weeks each. Harvest once every 3 weeks and replenish with clones.


Im I right to assume the following:
3 weeks for rooting
3 weeks in veg
3 weeks in flowering?


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im I right to assume the following:
> 3 weeks for rooting
> 3 weeks in veg
> 3 weeks in flowering?


Different strains, different space, different time.

For space constraints, I veg for 2 weeks or less, after cloning, which on average takes a week, and then throw into bloom for the next 8-9.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> I read the 1st few pages of this tread & I have only one question:
> How do you achieve a pound every 3 weeks if you flower for 9 weeks?
> Im sorry I didnt read the entire thread because there are over 160 pages but Id really like to know how exactly your able to achieve this please could you kindly sum up the process in a quick summary?
> 
> ...


 
Ya this is what most ppl misunderstand if you only read the first few pages. Its 3 weeks clone, 3 wks veg, and 9 wks Flower but in the flower system there is 3 seperate systems runing so one of those systems is being harvested every 3 wks.
Also the clone n veg stages vary a lil bit on what type of strain your runnin, but thats why theres more plants in those systems than the flower so they can be left behind if needed.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 19, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> 3 Systems, each running 3 weeks apart, for 9 weeks each. Harvest once every 3 weeks and replenish with clones.


 

or how Gringo said it. Sorry bout that gringo I didnt get to your post yet.
yours was better, more short and to the point


----------



## westmich (Dec 19, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im I right to assume the following:
> 3 weeks for rooting
> 3 weeks in veg
> 3 weeks in flowering?


Not quite - 3 weeks rooting, 3 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower

Week 0 - Crop A in cloner
Week 3 - Crop A in veg, Crop B in cloner
Week 6 - Crop A in flower, Crop B in veg, Crop C in cloner
Week 9 - Crop A in flower, Crop B in flower, Crop C in veg, Crop D in cloner
Week 12 - Crop A in flower, Crop B in flower, Crop C in flower, Crop D in veg, Crop E in cloner
Week 15 - Crop A in harvest, Crop B in flower, Crop C in flower, Crop D in flower, Crop E in veg, Crop F in cloner


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

15 weeks from clone to first harvest ,,,then every 3 weeks after that.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 19, 2008)

Dirthawaker if i am remembering correctly you were the one with the humidity problem right now and dont have the funds for a dehumidifier at the moment? If so have you tried to use that product called RidEx or something like that. Its these very water absorbant crystals that supposedly suck the water right out the air. Might be worth a try until you can get you dehumidifier. Just a thought.


----------



## iloveit (Dec 19, 2008)

westmich said:


> Not quite - 3 weeks rooting, 3 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower
> 
> Week 0 - Crop A in cloner
> Week 3 - Crop A in veg, Crop B in cloner
> ...


Ahhh thats just the ino I needed. I was just wondering how it differed from Al B Fucts operation now I get it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Dirthawaker if i am remembering correctly you were the one with the humidity problem right now and dont have the funds for a dehumidifier at the moment? If so have you tried to use that product called RidEx or something like that. Its these very water absorbant crystals that supposedly suck the water right out the air. Might be worth a try until you can get you dehumidifier. Just a thought.


thanks latin...i bought a dehumi yesterday and problem solved.


----------



## repvip (Dec 19, 2008)

This might be a good time to clarify a target humidity for the flower room? What would be a good range? I didn't see one on page 75. 

Dirt--with the dehumidifier you bought--is it digital? Can you just dial in the humidity you want? Would also like to know how much heat it puts out....?

Thanks!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

The one i got is digital... i set it at 45% humidity and i also set it to run for 2 hours on then 2 hours off..seems to be doing the trick, although with the high humidity outside right now it never reaches 45% but rather stays in the mid to low 50s which is fine with me...the unit doesnt get hot at all. Its amazing how much water it takes in...every cycle it fills with water.


----------



## westmich (Dec 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> The one i got is digital... i set it at 45% humidity and i also set it to run for 2 hours on then 2 hours off..seems to be doing the trick, although with the high humidity outside right now it never reaches 45% but rather stays in the mid to low 50s which is fine with me...the unit doesnt get hot at all. Its amazing how much water it takes in...every cycle it fills with water.


Just a thought, but if you take it off the timer it might reach the target humidity. Not sure what your floor plan looks like, but I had previously bought a cheap dehumidifier and it had a hose adapter. I ran a hose from the back to the sub pump in the basement and never needed to manually drain it again


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea i realize that. I ran it for 24 hours when i first got it and with the current humidity level outside it still never dropped to what i had it set to, so i decided to save money and just run it on a timer.

yea it has a hose adapter,,but since i go in there everyday i dont mind dumping the tank.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 19, 2008)

Could someone simply tell me what the difference is, besides nutes and light times between the cloner and vegger?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Dec 20, 2008)

peaceb2usall said:


> Could someone simply tell me what the difference is, besides nutes and light times between the cloner and vegger?


I believe in addition to what you had mentioned, the Veg unit is taller, using two stacked containers to keep the roots out of the water.

~Outlaw~


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

Man Dirthawker, that is gettin to be one full room, looks great!!!


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


 I wouldnt worry about that your fine bro keep up the geat work peace


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow. this thread is long as hell.


----------



## supdro (Dec 20, 2008)

Dirth... you are on it!!! that looks more than lb. I think that is going against the tread imo. Great job and happy smokin


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone doing DWC sog tubs in here?


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow Dirth looks Great!!! Your doin awsome and its so much encourgement for the rest of us who r deciding to go with stinks system.


----------



## repvip (Dec 20, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Anyone doing DWC sog tubs in here?


swim here is! 3 flower units built, ready to go. First one in place now. Clones on the way. Looking at two week intervals with 4 flower units. Maybe 5! Flower units have 2 6' posts with 5' pvc frame and 20 plant sites. Soon as clones sprout roots they are going to the flower room. swim has two clone units and two veg units up and running. Veg units are to maintain mothers... remember.. no vegging in sog!

Will post more pics in the next week... clones already sprouted roots at only 3 days! Swim had a problem with cloning.. root rot.. bacteria or fungus.. something.. but finally fixed it Anyway... two week intervals here on out--should go quick!

EDIT:
swims reasons for sea of grean include: low flower room height. Not really expecting more yield, per se.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool man im just confused as to who swim is bro! Lmao Im sorry maybe its just me but i ate some shrooms and really tripping.
What is the actual grow space of ur plants during flower? In relationship to the lumens per sq.ft over the space bro.?

Im doing DWC In tubs... Directly from clone to flower no veg time.

I was actually curious to what kind of yields i could expect from a tub of 12 plants per say in this type of perpetual sog.
4 plants per square foot with 67.7777 watts per sq.ft actually.
Heres a pic of whats actully going on in my spot.
3 tubs final.
What kind of yields can i expect from 12 5-7 inch clones done fuct style in my system. thats what i was really trying to get at.
As well as many other things but ill start here.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


You are starting to sound like on overprotective mother.

Leaves die. Sad but true.

Pull them off and give them a proper burial. Don't forget the headstone. Put something on the headstone like "They gave their lives so that I may enjoy mine"

Some of the leaves on the very bottom will start to die towards the end of the grow. They don't get much light at this point. Air circulation is also poor because the plants get so thick with leaves. I fill a grocery bag about half full with dead leaves each batch. Perfectly normal bro.

Wait to you start your flush. The plants will really start looking like they are going to die. That's what you want. Leaves will yellow and start turning colors. The worse they look the better they taste.

My Blueberry is turning all kinds of colors right now and I haven't even started my flush. 

Anyway, you got a fucking forest going there bro!! You're going to end up needing a chainsaw to cut those naughty girls down.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 20, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im doing DWC In tubs... Directly from clone to flower no veg time.


Here is the thread you want bro:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/138882-deep-water-culture-only-thread.html

This thread is a tutorial on a specific aeroponic system that uses a cloner, veg unit, and flower system for a three week perpetual harvest.

Good luck though bro!


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 20, 2008)

i love this setup thinking of trying it in the future or in the middle of my other im doing a flood and drain true SoG check it out rep+ to you


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 20, 2008)

repvip said:


> swim here is! 3 flower units built, ready to go. First one in place now. Clones on the way. Looking at two week intervals with 4 flower units. Maybe 5! Flower units have 2 6' posts with 5' pvc frame and 20 plant sites. Soon as clones sprout roots they are going to the flower room. swim has two clone units and two veg units up and running. Veg units are to maintain mothers... remember.. no vegging in sog!
> 
> Will post more pics in the next week... clones already sprouted roots at only 3 days! Swim had a problem with cloning.. root rot.. bacteria or fungus.. something.. but finally fixed it Anyway... two week intervals here on out--should go quick!
> 
> ...




dude they look so nice your build and clones why not start your own journal ill follow along for sure there looking good though check out y journal im doing a flood and drain true SoG its going greta rep+ to you bro


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 21, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Cool man im just confused as to who swim is bro! Lmao Im sorry maybe its just me but i ate some shrooms and really tripping.



Swim is an acronym usually written SWIM. It stands for "Someone who isn't me". Just a way for people to post information without taking responsibility. In theory anyways. It is a little like the sig that says, I don't really grow. I'm making all this up.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

OK guys, so heres the deal. I've been following along since the beginning. Stink you know I love the system. However 165 pages is too much to dig through, to get some answers at the moment, so I hope you don't mind me askin again. 

I'm gonna helping set this system up for someone. They are working on the lights, I had a question about the controllers. I know its a 1 on 5 off for the pumps. I was hoping you could link me to the room controller you suggest. Are the lights, fans, pumps, and co2 all run off one controller, or is there multiple? I'm very excited about helping him out, and I can't wait to see this system in action!


----------



## westmich (Dec 21, 2008)

QUESTION: What would the net effect be using Stinkbud's system with the following modification - one additional veg station for a total of six weeks vegging, but a crop of 10 plants instead of 11? I don't know how much you're harvesting per plant, although - 28 grams per ounce x 16 ounces in a pound = 448 grams / 11 plants = 41 grams per plant. Lets say three extra weeks vegging increases my yield to 55 grams per plant x 10 plants = 550 grams.

Sound about right? I know it is not exact science. I am just curious because the details of the recently passed proposal 1 in Michigan are coming out sometime soon, but the law sets a parameter of a grower being able to grow 12 plants per patient with a maximum of 5 patients. The proposal didn't stipulate anything about height or maturity. Just trying to think of a way to use stinkbud's system for a maximum grow with 60 plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> OK guys, so heres the deal. I've been following along since the beginning. Stink you know I love the system. However 165 pages is too much to dig through, to get some answers at the moment, so I hope you don't mind me askin again.
> 
> I'm gonna helping set this system up for someone. They are working on the lights, I had a question about the controllers. I know its a 1 on 5 off for the pumps. I was hoping you could link me to the room controller you suggest. Are the lights, fans, pumps, and co2 all run off one controller, or is there multiple? I'm very excited about helping him out, and I can't wait to see this system in action!


I only bought mine because I got it cheap on fleabay. I don't use the humidity setting since I bought my dehumidifier. 

The temp setting is actually for a heater not A/C so I don't use it.

The hydro pump timer only goes down to 12min so I don't use that function either.

The light timer can only handle 1000W so I will eventually use that to time all my lights using a relay.

All I really use is the CO2 controller. I do have the humidity/fan set to go on if my dehumidifier gets full and stops. So far that hasn't happened though.

All the CO2 controllers are very good nowadays. It just depends on how much money you want to spend. This is a fairly cheap solution.
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=HORT_TITAN_CO2&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&type=product

I wouldn't recommend a complete controller. Spend your money on this instead.
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=AIR_CONDITIONER_12000BTU&title=Air Purification&type=product

I'm going to replace my AC and dehumidifier with one of these. What's so cool about it is the intake can be run from another room or outside so you don't suck all the CO2 out of your room. It also has a hose to vent the heat. I want one!!!

Good Luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2008)

westmich said:


> QUESTION: What would the net effect be using Stinkbud's system with the following modification - one additional veg station for a total of six weeks vegging, but a crop of 10 plants instead of 11? I don't know how much you're harvesting per plant, although - 28 grams per ounce x 16 ounces in a pound = 448 grams / 11 plants = 41 grams per plant. Lets say three extra weeks vegging increases my yield to 55 grams per plant x 10 plants = 550 grams.
> 
> Sound about right? I know it is not exact science. I am just curious because the details of the recently passed proposal 1 in Michigan are coming out sometime soon, but the law sets a parameter of a grower being able to grow 12 plants per patient with a maximum of 5 patients. The proposal didn't stipulate anything about height or maturity. Just trying to think of a way to use stinkbud's system for a maximum grow with 60 plants.


It would work fine but some strains will end up *very* tall. I would stay away from anything with over 50% Sativa because they will end up so tall the lower buds won't get much light and never ripen. You end up with a lot of popcorn buds!

Slower strains like GDP or Diesel will love the extra veg time though. 

Right now I have 18 sites in my veg unit but I only take 14 out each harvest. So 4 plants receive 6 weeks veg as it is now. I usually keep these slots reserved for my slower strains like Blueberry and Diesel. They also end up giving the most cuttings.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

THanks for the links stink. I've also been looking at a water cooled co2 generator I saw a link to on another thread. I looks pretty nice, and can even be ran outside the room. I'll check into those links. I'm glad to know its better to get separate controllers. I like that A/C to, not a bad price at all. Would you mind tossing up a link, or anybody to an appropriate pump timer. I know there have been many talked about.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> GENFRANCO Yea i figured that... but isnt there some indoor growing software out there somewhere? I can visualize everytrhing in the grow room plugged into some kind of box that is hooked to the computer, the software has different setting for each and every plug,, lights, exhaust, pumps, co2,etc.
> you just set each one at the setting you want. Its not very complicated it seems simple enough.


Hey Dirt - I've got a degree in Computer Engineering and did alot of hardware and software interface and while programming everything would probably take some time the real problem would be that you need to monitor certain things which means integrated sensors. For example let's say you want to monitor CO2. You are going to have to monitor the power for the CO2, the level in the room, how much is in the tank, etc. Obviously you could choose what to monitor but the real issue is finding the SENSORS which will monitor these things that are meant to be integrated with a computer. For example your pH meter is meant to read the pH and display it on a screen. If you want to monitor pH via an integrated system you would either need to find a sensor that measures pH and gives an output as an electronic signal or tear apart your pH meter and reverse engineer it. The 2nd option doesn't seem very likely...in any case the only point I'm trying to make is that it could be very complicated...

On another note I'm going to try to get back to being how active I was before - I've had alot going on. I'll post some pics soon of my new flower room and systems 

Cheers, 
DP


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow - the thread of all threads - made the AeroCloner (with a few mods), working on my Veg and Flower units (again, with a few mods). Thanks Stinkbud... I WILL make you proud one day with pics of my first born - you are their Daddy! Ha ha. Seriously - you are the coolest cat on any thread I ever read! I love the way you take in the haters and turn 'em around! Just what we need right now.

That AC is cool looking - do you think you would need to filter the exhaust or will the AC filters remove or leave most odors in the room? Is this the same technology as the KwikKool AC's 

http://www.kwikool.com/Aircooled.html

- which are prohibitively expensive for most... but they look bad ass! The poor man's Kwikool?

I'm getting of topic here, sorry.

As for cycle timers - the Sentinel DRT-1 is the coolest looking by far - all digital you can set crazy combos - like 4 days off and 1 second on! No misturned knobs on this bad boy - plug 2 pumps in directly (with the unit on it's own 15A). I picked one up for $120 out the door - and I bet you could get one for less if you tried... still need a relay to run more than 2 pumps - as we learned recently... thanks dude - forget your name.

http://www.gchydro.com/Digital+Recycling+Timer++DRT-1.html

Thanks, Stink - you've changed my thinking on growing in so many ways!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> you would use your LPT1 port and then you'd have to do a whole bunch of electrical wiring and soddering, i have some know how of this but wouldn't even dare to touch this, this is advanced
> 
> but of course a bit of reading will help you succeed, i don't have the time....


You could also use a USB port...basically you can use any port that relays info to the computer if you have the know how.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

OK I like the looks of that timer, it seems like it would work great for this purpose. How complicated is it to hook up a relay, cus I don't want to have to buy 3 of those to be able to run all the pumps. 2 if I have to, but 1 would be great, can that be wired? Or would I need atleast 2?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh and as regards the computer operated grow system, with sensors, and monitors. I think that it would probably be very easily done if the right person was asked. They already have all kinds of digital monitors, and for someone who knows electronics, I bet it would be fairly simple to link it all up.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Thundercat - I believe we are waiting a parts list and some instructions from one of our kind brothers on how to rig up a relay for the pumps... I am no electrician, but I assume it would be similar to this light relay...

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp

A retail alternative...

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8016

Ideally, I would like to control all 5 pumps with one timer - that would be a 40A draw though if they all went on at once! ...I'll probably need an electrician - dammit! I don't think I'm ready to try and run my own 50A / 220 circuit! How do you tackle this, Stinkbud? You on multiple timers - one for flower and one for clones and veg? Am I correct in understanding that 3 pumps will require 24A plus headroom (8A draw at startup x 3) - so 30A for 3 pumps? Somebody, please set me straight on how to do this properly!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 21, 2008)

I have 5 pumps running off one timer,, no problemo.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you do it, DirtHawker? Please tell me it's easy as pie and I can have it going in no time! Your setup and grow look great, by the way - I've taken more than one of your ideas too - and I'd love to steal another from ya in the form of this multi pump situation!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 21, 2008)

I did exactly like stink. I have a cap dnr timer set to 1min on 5 min off. its plugged straight into the wall outlet (120 volt), from there to a power strip with all 5 pumps plugged in...easy as pie.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Input from anybody is appreciated...

I want to modify the AeroNFT unit a bit to fit my space better... I want to make a triple banger - the equivalent of a 3 x 4 with plants placed 12" apart on center. Please consult the attached PDF - code named - Triple Stink.

Am I stuck in a grow tray mentality? For some reason, I like to give my plants 1 square foot of grow space - with the general sizing of pots this has always been the sweet spot for me - a 4 x 4 gets 16 plants, and a 3 x 6 would take 18, etc... Where is the sweet spot for max yields in this system... I notice most commercial aero systems have their sites spaced 7" or 8" apart - much like the StinkMaster. But many people seem to use less than every site of their AeroFlo or AeroJet... If I place my plant sites 12" apart on center in the AeroNFT unit, will I get bigger plants and yields or am I better off going with tighter spacing and smaller plants - say an 18 or 21 site version of my TripleStink.

What is the best arrangment for the spray heads along the pipe if I go for 12" on center site spacing... The included layout sports a full 24 sprayheads spaced 6" apart - creating a sprayhead 3" on both sides of each pot. Is this overkill? With 12" spacing can I get away with the sprayheads placed 12" apart / 6" on both sides of each pot?

I'm hoping the EcoPlus 633 can support 24 sprayheads - it seems success with 21 sprayheads and the EP633 was attained by somebody here (another good looking mod of the classic StinkBud, set on 6' or 8' fencing - sorry I can't locate your name quickly right now).

Any comments, suggestions, or design flaws anybody can help me with, would be appreciated!

Did I tell you how much I love this thread! I haven't been this excited about growing ever!!!


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like it will work just fine and you should be able to use less head remember less s more sometimes


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Grodro - thanks for your response! Specifically - which spray heads could I leave off - or what sort of orientation do you think would give me sufficient coverage? I kind of like the redundancy of two heads per site but I'm all about keeping it SuperSimple (why I like the design so much!) I noticed the new generation of the AeroFlo2 - seems to use less spray heads as the sites get closer to the res/run off... Bailing on the 3 sprayheads closest to the res seems like a safe one for me - that brings me down to 21 - same as VP - and the only site without redundancy is the first one in front which is easiest to replace while in action.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey DirtHawker - your pump, power strip setup seemed fine to me too as even the bigger ECO633 only uses 35 watts - but it seems we did not figure on the 8 amp draw as the pumps first start - if you really want to play it safe, 2 pumps would acutally be overloading a 15A circuit... I sound like I know something, huh? I do know some stuff - but the best stuff I know came from this thread! I have no experience with this, but the thread on page 155 seems to discuss this issue - unless I misunderstoned it! It seems Andyman has a solution - a relay of sorts?


----------



## andyman (Dec 21, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Thundercat - I believe we are waiting a parts list and some instructions from one of our kind brothers on how to rig up a relay for the pumps... I am no electrician, but I assume it would be similar to this light relay...
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp
> 
> ...


still workn on a good easy way to put it down on paper. its alot like hookin higher power lights in your car with relays. I used a contactor. you could easy make one I think using a timer allready owned , extention cord, contactor or relay and multi plug surge protector power strip thing.
I will try to get it on paper at work tomorrow.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, Andyman! It's the holidays - don't sweat it, Bra! But when you have a chance I would be thankful!


----------



## repvip (Dec 21, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Input from anybody is appreciated...
> 
> I want to modify the AeroNFT unit a bit to fit my space better... I want to make a triple banger - the equivalent of a 3 x 4 with plants placed 12" apart on center. Please consult the attached PDF - code named - Triple Stink.
> 
> ...


LionsRoor:

Like the ideas.. just a few quick things I thought of while reading your post..

What size reservoir were you thinking of? The 18gal is about 23" wide but probably only 18.5" usable working top area. You may need a longer one? Well, if you want exact 12" spacing 

I'm using the Eco633 with 22 sprayers right now and it works great! The 396 was just barely drizzling. I think 2 more sprayers will be ok. My units have 2 6' posts with 10 sites/post for a total of 20/unit. The spacing is only 6" center to center, but I can cut back to every other one if I need to...

Stink or Dirt, with their experience might have some better opinions on spacing? I would think it would depend somewhat on how long you veg for, but these hydro plants grow so fast!! I'm playing it by ear with more sites/less spacing.. will adjust as necessary.

So.. the 6" spacing between plant and sprayers.. I could be wrong here, but I think the sprayers will reach 6"... pretty close anyway. My roots are pretty massive already... they will adjust to their new environment.. I think this would be fine. 

Also, I have a question--are you only using one flower unit? With three posts so you can still harvest every 3 weeks off the same reservoir/unit? You should consider putting on/off ball valves between each post so when you harvest one you can stop the flow to that post.

I haven't been this excited about growing either! Just wait... just freaking wait until you get it up and running! Its so simple.. so easy. Dirt? Never again.


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 21, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey DirtHawker - your pump, power strip setup seemed fine to me too as even the bigger ECO633 only uses 35 watts - but it seems we did not figure on the 8 amp draw as the pumps first start - if you really want to play it safe, 2 pumps would acutally be overloading a 15A circuit... I sound like I know something, huh? I do know some stuff - but the best stuff I know came from this thread! I have no experience with this, but the thread on page 155 seems to discuss this issue - unless I misunderstoned it! It seems Andyman has a solution - a relay of sorts?



do you have a journal a started yet i would just use the ones that spray 360 degree you should be fine as long as there all spraying properly check my journal out its got a link to my diy cloners i build check them out


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

> Like the ideas.. just a few quick things I thought of while reading your post..
> 
> What size reservoir were you thinking of? The 18gal is about 23" wide but probably only 18.5" usable working top area. You may need a longer one? Well, if you want exact 12" spacing
> 
> ...


Hey RepVip - I followed your setup too - looks awesome - thanks for your response - very helpful!

I'm using the Botanicare 25 gal MultiRes - it's the one they use for the Turbogarden. I had one of those laying around - had to order a blank lid - $40 something just for the lid but it should be perfect - the drawing is to scale using that res. Note this res has a very large lip - so the usable width is 29.5" even though the lid is over 35". My design puts the outer edges of the fence posts at 28". The lid is cut with the handle as in the drawing - so I designed the sprayline mainifold around the lid... here is a link to that res:

http://growwurks.com/botanicare-25-gallon-reservoir-bottom.aspx

Hey - nice idea about using one setup for multi stages... but, no, I am not doing that. I will be running at least 2 StinkBud Flower units eventually, but I will continue to run my Coco, drain to waste setup, alongside my modern AeroMacines. I am committed to running this antiquated setup for other reasons. I like to try different things so I'ved ebbed and flowed, and tried several types of top feed drip systems.

VIP - Thanks again for sharing - I really like your setup... If I had more room (and light!) in my flower room, I would have done 2 x 8' fence posts, sites set 12" on center. I wanted to make two of these, set them up side by side with a unified res to emulate a classic 4 x 8 setup with 32 sites - 2 1000's over that would be choice... and then have 3 of those setups... ha ha


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

> do you have a journal a started yet i would just use the ones that spray 360 degree you should be fine as long as there all spraying properly check my journal out its got a link to my diy cloners i build check them out


Hey Gro - no journal started - or planned - I'm not good at being accountable in that way! ha ha - I may start one after the New Year - not sure I have much to contribute though - you guys have done it all! Your journal was a great read! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Stink -
would you mind sharing the process for making cannabutter with me?

Thanks,
DP


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62253&page=2&pp=15

is that system like yours but bigger right? what u think of that?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

Killer guide I'm on like page 45 now.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 22, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Input from anybody is appreciated...
> 
> I want to modify the AeroNFT unit a bit to fit my space better... I want to make a triple banger - the equivalent of a 3 x 4 with plants placed 12" apart on center. Please consult the attached PDF - code named - Triple Stink.
> 
> Am I stuck in a grow tray mentality? For some reason, I like to give my plants 1 square foot of grow space - with the general sizing of pots this has always been the sweet spot for me - a 4 x 4 gets 16 plants, and a 3 x 6 would take 18, etc... Where is the sweet spot for max yields in this system... I notice most commercial aero systems have their sites spaced 7" or 8" apart - much like the StinkMaster. But many people seem to use less than every site of their AeroFlo or AeroJet... If I place my plant sites 12" apart on center in the AeroNFT unit, will I get bigger plants and yields or am I better off going with tighter spacing and smaller plants - say an 18 or 21 site version of my TripleStink.


The extra space would be nice if you have it. Size and yield are directly proportional to the veg time. The longer you veg the bigger the plants and the larger the yield.

Problem is the plants grow so fast in Aero within three weeks the plants can actually get too tall. The light can't penetrate to the bottom leaves and buds.

6"-12" is the sweet spot to take the plants into flowering.



> What is the best arrangment for the spray heads along the pipe if I go for 12" on center site spacing... The included layout sports a full 24 sprayheads spaced 6" apart - creating a sprayhead 3" on both sides of each pot. Is this overkill? With 12" spacing can I get away with the sprayheads placed 12" apart / 6" on both sides of each pot?


I would just put one sprayer 3" from each net pot. You will need a bigger pump though.



> I'm hoping the EcoPlus 633 can support 24 sprayheads - it seems success with 21 sprayheads and the EP633 was attained by somebody here (another good looking mod of the classic StinkBud, set on 6' or 8' fencing - sorry I can't locate your name quickly right now).


That's what I was thinking would work good. The next size bigger might be even a better choice. I had a 1200 GPH sump pump on my first system with 32 sprayers. You can get one at Home DePot for about $80.



> Any comments, suggestions, or design flaws anybody can help me with, would be appreciated!
> 
> Did I tell you how much I love this thread! I haven't been this excited about growing ever!!!


Your design will work great! I love seeing people modify my design to fit their needs. Happy growing bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 22, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Stink -
> would you mind sharing the process for making cannabutter with me?
> 
> Thanks,
> DP


1) Take a large pot, fill it to about 3/4 with water and bring it to a boil.
2) Drop in a pound or two of butter depending on how much herb you have.
3) Put in your herb and bring it to a boil. Keep stirring for about 15 min.
4) Strain the herb through a spaghetti strainer.
5) Strain it again through an old tee shirt or something.
6) Take the butter water and put it in the fridge until the butter floats to the top and hardens.
7) You will end up with a big slab of canna butter. Just break it off and put it in your freezer for when you need it. Use the butter just like you would normally do in your favorite recipe.

tip: if you keep straining the herb and adding more shake you can make a *VERY* strong butter. So strong you will start tripping if you eat too much.

Cookies, brownies, etc... all taste way better using canna butter than just adding shake to the batter. 

Look forward to an 8hr high!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 22, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62253&page=2&pp=15
> 
> is that system like yours but bigger right? what u think of that?


I think he is running straight NFT. We are running a hybrid Aero/NFT system.

We are also using a cycle timer to give the plants 5 minutes of "air" time verses running the pump continuously.

He's going to wish he had thought of some sort of plant support before long!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> 1) Take a large pot, fill it to about 3/4 with water and bring it to a boil.
> 2) Drop in a pound or two of butter depending on how much herb you have.
> 3) Put in your herb and bring it to a boil. Keep stirring for about 15 min.
> 4) Strain the herb through a spaghetti strainer.
> ...


Do you have any recommendations as to how much to add for a 1lb of butter? Does 1oz seem in the right area? I've looked around at recipes and stuff and I've never ingested cannabis. From what I've looked at it looks like cooking with cannabis is a more expensive way of getting the THC into your body as opposed to smoking it. Would you agree with that? I really have no idea so I'm just looking for a little help. 

Thanks,
DP


----------



## genfranco (Dec 22, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Do you have any recommendations as to how much to add for a 1lb of butter? Does 1oz seem in the right area? I've looked around at recipes and stuff and I've never ingested cannabis. From what I've looked at it looks like cooking with cannabis is a more expensive way of getting the THC into your body as opposed to smoking it. Would you agree with that? I really have no idea so I'm just looking for a little help.
> 
> Thanks,
> DP



Its a totally different high... plus...the more you eat the more you get high... there is no ceiling to it.


----------



## repvip (Dec 22, 2008)

Stink:

What's the best way to prepare trim for making bubble hash?

Was thinking of just freezing fresh trim until needed...? I was under the impression that too dry=bad... and was better to be a little wet?


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Dec 22, 2008)

this is a great thread. im thinkin about filming a documentary on it. I need investors.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok i'm gonna try asking this question again because it wasn't answered so please bear with me.

Mr Stink or any others here doing SB's system. have anyone tried doing an every other harvest or every other plant a single top cola for the purpose of allowing some plants to grow big and well the others getting the biggest single cola you can? Say i only have one 1000w light in an area that is 4x6 with 3 single systems running doing every other plant single top cola what kind of yield would i expect every 3 weeks. I ask because i have not been able to find an answer as to how much less i would get from doing the single colas as a grow vs whole plant?

Anybody???


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

got the pump relay/contactor plans about done
and built another one to use with an existing timer.
will post pics soon


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 22, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Ok i'm gonna try asking this question again because it wasn't answered so please bear with me.
> 
> Mr Stink or any others here doing SB's system. have anyone tried doing an every other harvest or every other plant a single top cola for the purpose of allowing some plants to grow big and well the others getting the biggest single cola you can? Say i only have one 1000w light in an area that is 4x6 with 3 single systems running doing every other plant single top cola what kind of yield would i expect every 3 weeks. I ask because i have not been able to find an answer as to how much less i would get from doing the single colas as a grow vs whole plant?
> 
> Anybody???


LR, if you've spent anytime reading these threads, you'll find that many variables come into play when growing this wonderful plant, more than just lights and the system, you have genetics, nutrients, environment, plant husbandry skills, and the list goes on.

Any "guess-timate" you'd receive, would be just that, a guess. They only way to truly know what your yield would be is to pick a strain, pick a system, pick some nutes, and run with it. Once you harvest you would then have your answer.

Peace!


----------



## repvip (Dec 22, 2008)

andyman said:


> got the pump relay/contactor plans about done
> and built another one to use with an existing timer.
> will post pics soon


Thanks andyman I am *really* excited for these plans! I'm sure I speak for a lot of others as well.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 22, 2008)

Whats up with this pump /relay contactor thing? 
I havent really payed too much attention to it.

is it just an extra measure precauitonary thing or what?
is it needed? Im following stink,, and havent had any issues so far.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, StinkBud for taking the time to look at my layout and give me your input - I have revised my plan based on your feedback. 


> 6"-12" is the sweet spot to take the plants into flowering.


OK - I got ya - I've increased the number of sites... I've decided on a total of 18, 6 per 4' post - 8" on center with spray heads set 3" as advised. I already have the EcoPlus 633 - so I will try that before moving up to anything biggger (I have some Eco396's too - I may just try one for shits and grins).



> Your design will work great! I love seeing people modify my design to fit their needs. Happy growing bro!


Thanks for the help and inspiration, Stink - you are THE man!


----------



## widow87 (Dec 22, 2008)

Where can i find a timer like that and about how much would one of those run me is that like a timer i would get at hydro store or at a hardware store or something thanks for ur time


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 22, 2008)

> got the pump relay/contactor plans about done
> and built another one to use with an existing timer.
> will post pics soon


Nice work, AndyMan.

Yo Dirt -(from what I understand) it has to do with the initial draw the pumps take upon start up - can be as high as 8 amps each... while they operate at less than 1 amp. I think this is the general issue... understandably - if you are maxing a 10 or 15 amp circuit with 3 or more pumps there may be issues in the form of pump failure - or worse - fire? I think I have this issue correct... I currently use 1 pump in my flower room - so I have zero hands-on experience with this issue -but as I look to running multiple pumps I want to have my bases covered... wife hates it when I burn the house down - I hate when I don't have medicine to burn the house down!


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

repvip said:


> Thanks andyman I am *really* excited for these plans! I'm sure I speak for a lot of others as well.


here they are. this is to use if you only want one timer and multiple pumps. could use to of these on one timer to run even more pumps.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 22, 2008)

> Where can i find a timer like that and about how much would one of those run me is that like a timer i would get at hydro store or at a hardware store or something thanks for ur time


Yo Bra - if you are referring to the "Sentinel DRT-1" - just search for it... I paid less than $125 out the door at my local shop (he had a stack of 'em). Yeah - Sentinel is cool - they make all sorts of contollers designed for hydro usage.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 22, 2008)

THANKS, Andyman! Wow - good job! I'm building one ASAP! Thanks again


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

here are more pics sorry the plans on paper didnt come out very big. if you can blow the pic up its easyer to see.


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> THANKS, Andyman! Wow - good job! I'm building one ASAP! Thanks again


 there are more pics of it also. your welcome.
I think the same idea could be used for the light timers also.


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

black cord plugs into the timer and doesnt draw much power off the timer. green cord gets plugged into your 120 wall outlet or supply cord. then the power strip is were you plug the pumps in. I used a 30amp contactor. It was higher rated then the relays were I work. I also put an inline fuse between the timer cord and contactor, just in case.


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice work, AndyMan.
> 
> Yo Dirt -(from what I understand) it has to do with the initial draw the pumps take upon start up - can be as high as 8 amps each... while they operate at less than 1 amp. I think this is the general issue... understandably - if you are maxing a 10 or 15 amp circuit with 3 or more pumps there may be issues in the form of pump failure - or worse - fire? I think I have this issue correct... I currently use 1 pump in my flower room - so I have zero hands-on experience with this issue -but as I look to running multiple pumps I want to have my bases covered... wife hates it when I burn the house down - I hate when I don't have medicine to burn the house down!


I made this mostly so I wouldnt have to buy so many timers and to protect them since they are not cheep. It cost a little to make but cheaper than buying a crap load of timers.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey AndyMan - thanks for the additional pics and explanation - I think I got it!


----------



## repvip (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks andyman!! +rep 4 u my friend

Where can we get a contactor? Lowes?


----------



## andyman (Dec 22, 2008)

repvip said:


> Thanks andyman!! +rep 4 u my friend
> 
> Where can we get a contactor? Lowes?


maybe lowes. mine was for ac/havc I think. If not there any home elecrical store or radio shack could get one. I bet lowes has them. they make them in 24v 120v 240v so be sure to get the right one. and the higher the amp the better.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Stink or anyone that can remember. Im gettin my fence posts for the Aero/NFT system and I cant remember the length of them. I know they r 4x4 posts but just cant remember the length. Also I couldnt remember what the distance between each 2" whole for the pots. This might sound to specific but whatever the distance is between the whole's, is it measured from the center of each whole or from the outside diameter of each whole?

Thanks guys I hope you understand!


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 22, 2008)

GringoLoco said:


> LR, if you've spent anytime reading these threads, you'll find that many variables come into play when growing this wonderful plant, more than just lights and the system, you have genetics, nutrients, environment, plant husbandry skills, and the list goes on.
> 
> Any "guess-timate" you'd receive, would be just that, a guess. They only way to truly know what your yield would be is to pick a strain, pick a system, pick some nutes, and run with it. Once you harvest you would then have your answer.
> 
> Peace!


Hey Gringo Thanks for the reply. I hear what you are saying about the different variables and such as i have read the entire thread along with a bunch of others but there has got to be somebody out there that can give me an educated guess vs just a guess and i would be more then happy because it is more knowledge then i currently posses. 
I think the whole point of my question is to see if it may be more beneficial to the plants alternating them in the manner i posted above without too much of a loss of production. My train of thought is telling me that by doing this more light will penetrate to the lower branches of the full plants and hopefully you can get a hugh ass single cola on the others because all that plants energy is going to produce just that. I am just looking into ways to maximize yield in limited space with SB system. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 23, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stink or anyone that can remember. Im gettin my fence posts for the Aero/NFT system and I cant remember the length of them. I know they r 4x4 posts but just cant remember the length. Also I couldnt remember what the distance between each 2" whole for the pots. This might sound to specific but whatever the distance is between the whole's, is it measured from the center of each whole or from the outside diameter of each whole?
> 
> Thanks guys I hope you understand!


I think the posts are basically 96" long. I made my holes 10" apart center to center (that also works out edge to edge if you use the same side of the edges).


----------



## westmich (Dec 23, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice work, AndyMan.
> 
> Yo Dirt -(from what I understand) it has to do with the initial draw the pumps take upon start up - can be as high as 8 amps each... while they operate at less than 1 amp. I think this is the general issue... understandably - if you are maxing a 10 or 15 amp circuit with 3 or more pumps there may be issues in the form of pump failure - or worse - fire? I think I have this issue correct... I currently use 1 pump in my flower room - so I have zero hands-on experience with this issue -but as I look to running multiple pumps I want to have my bases covered... wife hates it when I burn the house down - I hate when I don't have medicine to burn the house down!


You should be wired into a circuit breaker/breaker box. If the three pumps draw too much power it will trip the breaker. Not a big deal as for the electrical goes but if that happens and you don't know it your plants might be dead before you find out. IMHO, if you got the three pumps into one plug and it has been working, you should be fine. Electrical motors will draw more at start up than what they draw to run, but if they don't have enough juice they tend to hum and turn slowly (not good for them). What's most likely happening in the course of one or two seconds is one motor starts and the other two hesitate. Then the second starts and then the third.

I think, again IMHO, the bigger deal that I haven't heard mentioned here is running all of the grow room circuits off of a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupter). GFCI is needed in any room with water and it has been pretty standard over the last twenty years to put them in kitchens and bathrooms.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> here they are. this is to use if you only want one timer and multiple pumps. could use to of these on one timer to run even more pumps.


I have a question for Andy

With the drawing you have and the contactor you are using, and i may be wrong here, but couldn't you tie the neutrals(White) wires together on the load side and just connect the hot(Black) wires to the contactor? Meaning in the picture of the contactor you have you don't have to connect the white through the contactor but instead you could possibly power another power strip using the space where the white wires are connected??? I mean in basic electrical connections the neutrals are tied together and only the hots get interrupted through a circuit if this make sense???

In other words if i only wanted to run 1 power strip through this set up i would only need a single pole 120V at say 30 amps instead of a double which may be cheaper? or for those that need more get a 3 pole unit to do more?


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> I have a question for Andy
> 
> With the drawing you have and the contactor you are using, and i may be wrong here, but couldn't you tie the neutrals(White) wires together on the load side and just connect the hot(Black) wires to the contactor? Meaning in the picture of the contactor you have you don't have to connect the white through the contactor but instead you could possibly power another power strip using the space where the white wires are connected??? I mean in basic electrical connections the neutrals are tied together and only the hots get interrupted through a circuit if this make sense???
> 
> In other words if i only wanted to run 1 power strip through this set up i would only need a single pole 120V at say 30 amps instead of a double which may be cheaper? or for those that need more get a 3 pole unit to do more?


you are correct
you could do it like you said and run 2 sets of power strips
I just had a double pole at work. a single pole would work fine for what I made


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

westmich said:


> You should be wired into a circuit breaker/breaker box. If the three pumps draw too much power it will trip the breaker. Not a big deal as for the electrical goes but if that happens and you don't know it your plants might be dead before you find out. IMHO, if you got the three pumps into one plug and it has been working, you should be fine. Electrical motors will draw more at start up than what they draw to run, but if they don't have enough juice they tend to hum and turn slowly (not good for them). What's most likely happening in the course of one or two seconds is one motor starts and the other two hesitate. Then the second starts and then the third.
> 
> I think, again IMHO, the bigger deal that I haven't heard mentioned here is running all of the grow room circuits off of a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupter). GFCI is needed in any room with water and it has been pretty standard over the last twenty years to put them in kitchens and bathrooms.


All the power will be coming from a breaker first.
this is just to protect the expensive timer, rather than overloading it when say 3-6 pumps all kick on at the same time, and initally draw to much power for the timer (rated at 15amps) not to much for the breaker or anything else, just the timer. all that slow start and amp drawing will make a timer go before its time if your using it on multiple pumps. I just didnt want to buy a bunch of timers. now I only have to buy multiple pumps. unless I made a larger res and ran one big pump that was mounted outside the res so it wouldnt make too much heat.

the gfci is a good idea but not really needed uless your gettin real wet, like my girlfriend.
unless your washing dishes or taking a bath while blow drying you shouldnt need it. be safe though


----------



## westmich (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, andy, I wasn't speaking so much for your invention as the original concern of multiple timers on one circuit. If you're running three pumps on one circuit and don't have any problems you should be fine. If the breaker is popping then you need another circuit or add something like your set up.

Couple points - please don't take personally or offensively.

1) I would think you are at greater risk of fire from home made electrical appliances than anything you might buy. That's not to say you're not doing a good job of it, but anything you buy has most likely gone through rigorous design review, UL testing, and real world use. When you have all these electrical devices running with multiple splitters and power strips and then add a home made device into the mix it would make me really nervous.

2) Standing water and electrical equipment in the same room more than justifies GFCI. If pot growing were legal and you needed a permit to build a grow room like putting a deck on your house, I am sure the inspector would require it. Think about it - you have multiple elecrtic motors submerged in tubs of water. What if there were a crakced seal or something inside one of them.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 23, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stink or anyone that can remember. Im gettin my fence posts for the Aero/NFT system and I cant remember the length of them. I know they r 4x4 posts but just cant remember the length. Also I couldnt remember what the distance between each 2" whole for the pots. This might sound to specific but whatever the distance is between the whole's, is it measured from the center of each whole or from the outside diameter of each whole?
> 
> Thanks guys I hope you understand!


I believe per the plans on page 75 the posts are 48" long and the holes are 7" center to center with a 3" gap between the last hold and the end of the fencepost.

Hope that helps,
DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 23, 2008)

I think its great that you all are taking percautions with this, but stink has been using one timer for all 5 of his pumps with no problems. Thats not to say that something could go wrong and you know murphys law~ he has done all the groundwork for us and until he comments , im stickin with what has proven to work just fine.


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

westmich said:


> Sorry, andy, I wasn't speaking so much for your invention as the original concern of multiple timers on one circuit. If you're running three pumps on one circuit and don't have any problems you should be fine. If the breaker is popping then you need another circuit or add something like your set up.
> 
> Couple points - please don't take personally or offensively.
> 
> ...


 No problem I understand were you were going.
but as for the homemade job I sell appliance parts and repair them for a living. belive it or not I would be affraid of the cheap china junk catching my house on fire rather than what i build. The piece I put together is a lot beefier than most timers you get from a hardware store or wallyworld. or most other electric parts from walleyworld or lowes. Just for example the light fixtures they sell at lows are not UL approve. they use to be but our zoneing here just cut them off. also the lowes gfci and regular outlets have been giving my electricians problems and are in some sort of class action suit rt now. so ive been told. So if lowes is selling stuff that might burn down houses than im not real conserned on something I built myself and know is heavy duty. I plan on puttin it in a sealed box also. the way I took the pics was just so people got the idea. also submersable pumps are made so that they dont catch on fire (underwater for one) if they malfunction I think they just quit. the cords are made to be underwater. like in a fishtank.
hope this helps, no offence taken, sorry for the rambling
and if they do ever legalize it then I will have to put the gfci in. but untill then those bean counters who do zoning can kiss it.
the regular outlets have been working for years with no problems.

Zoneing is like Comunizim.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 23, 2008)

This probably is not a coincidence but I've got three pumps plugged into a CAP NFT timer. It's the fixed 1 minute on / 4 minute off timer. I've had issues with the timer and it stays on for several minutes at a time. I can't say how long it stays on for because every time I catch it I time it for like 4 minutes that it's on before I unplug it. I bought a new one yesterday actually and replaced the original and I'll return it. If this happens with the new one then I might have to try this device that andy shared with us. 

Hey andy - is there any way you could clean up the schematic drawing and provide a parts list?

Thanks,
DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 23, 2008)

I just put my foot in my mouth..lol i was searching around the thread looking for the first comments on andys design and i found that stink actually did have a problem with his timer and he thought it was agreat idea. so.. yes i wanna build this thing!!

and like dragon said above~ for the lame electrician ducks..clean that up a little so we can get to work..

THANKS ANDY a great contribution to the fam.


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I just put my foot in my mouth..lol i was searching around the thread looking for the first comments on andys design and i found that stink actually did have a problem with his timer and he thought it was agreat idea. so.. yes i wanna build this thing!!
> 
> and like dragon said above~ for the lame electrician ducks..clean that up a little so we can get to work..
> 
> THANKS ANDY a great contribution to the fam.


I plan on doing a better schematic and a build list soon. Prob will have time to do it cause of the holiday season. also I plan on doing the build for my timer I posted in previous post with pic.
thanks everyone and happy growing


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

Bit off subject but I just got a 4bag bubble bag kit. Its from fleabay and is not canvas on the side just the netting material. I forget what the micron size is for the larger one but the smaller ones are 100uf, 55uf, and 35uf .
the problem Im haveing is after the hash is dry and pressed in a press kinda thing. it doesnt bubble when you smoke it. shouldnt it do that, from what i read. any help will help. the stuff caught in the 100uf screen sucks and taste like ass. so I dont smoke it. could I use it for cannabutter?
thanks all


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> Bit off subject but I just got a 4bag bubble bag kit. Its from fleabay and is not canvas on the side just the netting material. I forget what the micron size is for the larger one but the smaller ones are 100uf, 55uf, and 35uf .
> the problem Im haveing is after the hash is dry and pressed in a press kinda thing. it doesnt bubble when you smoke it. shouldnt it do that, from what i read. any help will help. the stuff caught in the 100uf screen sucks and taste like ass. so I dont smoke it. could I use it for cannabutter?
> thanks all


as for the stuff that sucks make butter or oil out of it but as far as it bubbling when you smoke. my bubble hash,finger hash,or cream hash (pressed kief) dont bubble while smoking . correct me if im wrong but i think its just called bubble hash cause thats the way you make it hope this helps happy growing


----------



## repvip (Dec 23, 2008)

Bubble hash... pure should bubble when burned and leave little residue.. What was the quality of the finest grade that you got? What was the color? 
A lot has to due with the quality of plant you are using, as well as how the trim is prepared (super crispy dry vs dollar-bill-yall) and of the course the extraction... I'm also guessing it has a lot to do with skill/technique that you will get with practice. Just because it doesn't bubble.. doesn't mean it isn't "almost" bubble grade  I bet you will get it with a little time..

And definitely make canna butter out of that foul hash!!


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> Bubble hash... pure should bubble when burned and leave little residue.. What was the quality of the finest grade that you got? What was the color?
> A lot has to due with the quality of plant you are using, as well as how the trim is prepared (super crispy dry vs dollar-bill-yall) and of the course the extraction... I'm also guessing it has a lot to do with skill/technique that you will get with practice. Just because it doesn't bubble.. doesn't mean it isn't "almost" bubble grade  I bet you will get it with a little time..
> 
> And definitely make canna butter out of that foul hash!!


Thats just what I thought. several batches were made. some ok quality from my first outdoor grow. and some from my 2nd (this year). both outdoor. 2nd major grow was awsome and great quality. now the little bit of oil/tar looking substance I scraped out of my press afterwards bubbled and had killer taste. but the rest is lacking. this was all made from close leaf trimming that was crispy dry. all was a light brown/tan color(the hash). I allmost drank the water from the bucket it smelled so good. lol
water was green/brown . after i pressed the light brown bit from the bags and set the press on a little heater over night. it turned into little darker brown cakes. Its probly cause I only used leaf trim and no bud. but the leaf had many crystals on it and was only the close up leaves , not any large fan leaves that had no crystals. I also pressed the kief from my rolling tray that has a mirror and screen on it. they call them "suger shacks" I got one last year on fleebay and it catches a lot of trics. 
them cakes taste even better cause they are from dry kief.
thanks for your help, sorry about the ramlbing


----------



## repvip (Dec 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> here they are. this is to use if you only want one timer and multiple pumps. could use to of these on one timer to run even more pumps.


Oh, the andyman can 

Not too difficult! I bought my contactor at an "electrical wholesale supply" store for $26. I got the 120vAC 20A two pole. I should have got the 30A...

It's a cool and simple concept now that I understand it  The contactor has an electromagnetic coil that is powered by the "trigger". The magnet pulls the contactor down to complete the circuit of the extension cord, which is powered by it's own outlet, not the timer.

I changed the trigger cord since taking these pics to a three wire cord... and I also plan on getting some sort of metal or plastic case to enclose it in.


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> Oh, the andyman can
> 
> Not too difficult! I bought my contactor at an "electrical wholesale supply" store for $26. I got the 120vAC 20A two pole. I should have got the 30A...
> 
> ...


awsome and well done. dont really need the 3prong trigger cord but wont hurt anything. better safe than sorry. Also I dont think I needed that fuse but it doesnt hurt to have.
im putting mine in an enclose box & adding indicator light too (to know when the trigger is powered by the timer).
peace


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 23, 2008)

For those wanting to build the "Andy" Timer control here is what i did and it cost less the $30 but i already had a timer so the $30 was just for the other supplies i needed. Work perfectly by the way Thanks Andy for your how too.

Went to lowes and bought
1. a pack of 2 power strips since they were on sale $5.96
2. Buy basic 6 ft household extension cord $1
3. Go down electrical isle that has the breaker boxes and pick up a 60a not fusible air conditioning disconnect box $6.50. What you are looking for is just a box to house the other parts and this was the cheapest one they had that would do what i needed. part number for this at lowes is ufp222r and bar code is 85901 30117 2.
4. grab at least 3 nm cable connectors 3/8-1/2 in size. Should be same isle neat the conduit. Its just the piece that goes in the knockout holes of the box to secure the wire. Part number is 49650 bar code 3 1857 49650 0
Price is like 50 cents
5 Call around to your local heating and cooling shops and look for the electrical contactor that andy posted up. I was able to get the same one for $11 and change. be for warned that this is the price that contractors pay. for the general public is was about $22. I deal with this particular shop alot so he cut me a deal. Make sure they are 120v to coil. Most shops only carry the 24v to coil which you can get to work but that is a whole nother ball game.

When you get home open the disconnect box and gut it. you can leave the grounding rod as i did to ground my wires. now at this point you have to secure the contactor to the inside of the box securely. I drilled a hole in the mounting plate and just reused one of the original screws and holes from the gutting on one end and the other i slipped into the tab holes like the original setup.

Knock out the smallest holes on the 2 bottom and 1 side knockout holes. attach your cable connectors and secure

Now you cut the female end off the cheap extension cord and slip through the connector and connect one end to each side of the coil. That would be the different looking tabs on the long sides of the contactor.
Now cut the power strip wire allowing yourself just enough wire on the strip side so the wires can reach the terminals on the contactor. slip the wire through the connector and secure the wires Strip back the outer layer of insulation and connect the black wire to one of the contactor terminals. do the same for the male ended cord that you cut and secure in the last knockout hole. I tied the whites together and grounded the greens in the grounding block. make sure that the black wires that are attached to the contactor line up on the same terminal of the contactor. one should be on right and one on the left either the 1st or top terminal or the 2nd bottom terminal. It really is a piece of cake.


----------



## repvip (Dec 23, 2008)

the 24v contactors could be used with some of those cheaper CO2 monitors on fleabay! That way you could piggyback a 120v generator.... geez man this is great


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 23, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> This probably is not a coincidence but I've got three pumps plugged into a CAP NFT timer. It's the fixed 1 minute on / 4 minute off timer. I've had issues with the timer and it stays on for several minutes at a time. I can't say how long it stays on for because every time I catch it I time it for like 4 minutes that it's on before I unplug it. I bought a new one yesterday actually and replaced the original and I'll return it. If this happens with the new one then I might have to try this device that andy shared with us.
> 
> Hey andy - is there any way you could clean up the schematic drawing and provide a parts list?
> 
> ...


dragon the same thing happened to me with my fixed cap nft1 i am on my 3rd one now,luckly the shop owner has let me return them and replace it for free but now it only powers the water pump so it seems fine and hasnt stayed on, before I had the pump and a couple air pumps for the dwc buckets all plugged into it and it doesnt like it, I still dont get what this thing (the andy device) does tho? i get having multiple pumps on one device is not good but why?


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 23, 2008)

repvip said:


> the 24v contactors could be used with some of those cheaper CO2 monitors on fleabay! That way you could piggyback a 120v generator.... geez man this is great


 
unless i'm wrong your would need a 24v transformer to make that work. Its can be done but the transformer cost about $30 or so.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 23, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> dragon the same thing happened to me with my fixed cap nft1 i am on my 3rd one now,luckly the shop owner has let me return them and replace it for free but now it only powers the water pump so it seems fine and hasnt stayed on, before I had the pump and a couple air pumps for the dwc buckets all plugged into it and it doesnt like it, I still dont get what this thing (the andy device) does tho? i get having multiple pumps on one device is not good but why?


Its not good because the start up amperage is higher then the running amperage. So if your timer is rated at 15amps and just for this example lets say each pump runs at 4 amps and you have 3. So you think you are good since 4x3=12amps right? Wrong! For a very brief second at startup lets say it takes an additional 2amps to turn the pump on so that would be 6amps x 3 pumps=18amps needed. This extra draw is whats burning out your timer. Now the Andy device uses what is in essence a relay which allows you to run higher power to your devices without that power running through your switch or in this case a timer rated for only 15 amps.
If you look at repvips pictures you will see two cords both with male ends on them. the smaller one plugs into your timer the other into your wall outlet. What this does is once the timer turns on there is very little amps in play coming from your timer, just enough to basically power a magnet that then closes a contact. When that contact closes you power strip will then get full power to it right from your wall outlet. The magnetic contact acts like a light switch. When that contact is interupted (When the timer turns off) The contact opens killing the power to the strip. Basicly using this setup your timer is not really working very hard at all which should lenghten the service life.


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> unless i'm wrong your would need a 24v transformer to make that work. Its can be done but the transformer cost about $30 or so.


this is correct dont use the 24v with my system unless you have a spare 24v power supply setting around.


----------



## andyman (Dec 23, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Its not good because the start up amperage is higher then the running amperage. So if your timer is rated at 15amps and just for this example lets say each pump runs at 4 amps and you have 3. So you think you are good since 4x3=12amps right? Wrong! For a very brief second at startup lets say it takes an additional 2amps to turn the pump on so that would be 6amps x 3 pumps=18amps needed. This extra draw is whats burning out your timer. Now the Andy device uses what is in essence a relay which allows you to run higher power to your devices without that power running through your switch or in this case a timer rated for only 15 amps.
> If you look at repvips pictures you will see two cords both with male ends on them. the smaller one plugs into your timer the other into your wall outlet. What this does is once the timer turns on there is very little amps in play coming from your timer, just enough to basically power a magnet that then closes a contact. When that contact closes you power strip will then get full power to it right from your wall outlet. The magnetic contact acts like a light switch. When that contact is interupted (When the timer turns off) The contact opens killing the power to the strip. Basicly using this setup your timer is not really working very hard at all which should lenghten the service life.


As soon as I remember to grab my clamp on ammeter out of the truck, I will see what kind of amperage my lil 295gph one for my cloner pulls. the 295gph's seem to work fine for the amount of spray nozzels in the cloner and are real cheap at harbor freight, there made in china and will fail sometime but for a few $$ extra you can get a year warrenty. I think they were under $20 with that included out the door


----------



## repvip (Dec 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> this is correct dont use the 24v with my system unless you have a spare 24v power supply setting around.


Obviously you want the 120volt for this system. I only referred to the CO2 monitors on ebay--the cheaper ones only have 24v out.... they aren't designed for hydroponics... the CO2 monitors for hydroponics usually have 120v out and are much more expensive. Most generators and regulators are 120v... everyone caught on now? This same concept could give me a cheaper CO2 monitor...

Anyway. Done and done. Final pics.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 23, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> For those wanting to build the "Andy" Timer control here is what i did and it cost less the $30 but i already had a timer so the $30 was just for the other supplies i needed. Work perfectly by the way Thanks Andy for your how too.
> 
> Went to lowes and bought
> 1. a pack of 2 power strips since they were on sale $5.96
> ...


 
SO IT COST ABOUT $50 and you have to walk around lowes and try to get the right parts etc,,,
? Then you have to build it and make a safe housing? Crap!~! me i would rather just pick up another timer for $80 bucks and be done with it.


----------



## repvip (Dec 23, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> SO IT COST ABOUT $50 and you have to walk around lowes and try to get the right parts etc,,,
> ? Then you have to build it and make a safe housing? Crap!~! me i would rather just pick up another timer for $80 bucks and be done with it.


It's probably not for everyone... I might end up using potentially 9 pumps and didn't want to buy another timer. Not to mention.. I am using the 633gph pumps...

If it's not broke... don't fix it!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea no pun intended guys... its probably alot easier for you all who have some wiring/electrical background... im just gonna pick up another timer,,,put two pumps on one and 3 on the other and pray.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 23, 2008)

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1478638&fpart=2

^2pages

HEY GUYS same setup? whats the differences with this 1 compared to stinks?

iv really been wondering instead of filling up stinkbuds pm box with msgs (sry) lol i thought id take a shot here see what i can come up with, its only 2 pages.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright, I messed around enough with trying to figure out a way around it, but I have finally given in, what is the proper circuit breaker I should run to power 4 600 watt lamps? I remodel for a living but I have always subbed out the electrical so I have no problem running the conduit from the breaker box, just don't know what gauge wire and breaker to use! Any of you electrical guru's feel free to chime in, I'm going to run the conduit this weekend.


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 23, 2008)

12-3 is what I will be using, and as long as you have it in conduit all the way to your receptacle you should be in code no matter where you are... I'm not licensed, I just have wired a ton of shit. 
I need to get my conduit ran up to my room this year... haha. 

also think of a 20-30amp breaker @ 240 for less amp draw. 
2400watts=:
20 amp draw on 120
10 amp draw on 240

-G33k


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 23, 2008)

> http://forums.cannabisculture.com/fo...478638&fpart=2
> 
> ^2pages
> 
> ...


This DIY project shows you how to make the AeroFlo, the older version, as the design just recently changed to external manifold with spray lines. The AeroFlo's are made by GH - here is a link to the manuals to see what the actual versions look like...

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/instructions.html

The biggest difference between this and the Stink special is that it utilizes a spray line rather than the PVC tube with EZ-Clone spray heads... additionally, it uses a drain pipe to drain the nutrient solution back into the res, vs. simply letting it roll off the edge as with the SB design... the drain tubes can be raised or lowered to change the level of the water within the grow chambers.

Here is a link to a new AeroFlo with the external spray lines...

http://www.hydroponic-shop.com/product_info.php?products_id=41


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work on the pump relay, RepVIP - looks great in the box - clean!


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

G33kDro said:


> 12-3 is what I will be using, and as long as you have it in conduit all the way to your receptacle you should be in code no matter where you are... I'm not licensed, I just have wired a ton of shit.
> I need to get my conduit ran up to my room this year... haha.
> 
> also think of a 20-30amp breaker @ 240 for less amp draw.
> ...


All sounds good , nice job


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 24, 2008)

Andy,

Just an FYI now that i am not medicating. in your schematic i noticed that you made an error that i just now caught. the fuse you inserted going to the timer may be to high unless you have a different type timer then most of us are using. The timer such as what SB uses has a max output of only 15amps, at least mine does, so i would suggest lowering that to under 15 amps if in fact you expect it to do anything to save your timer. However with that said and i did Read where you said you thought it was overkill which i do believe it to be since your main power is coming from another circuit.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 24, 2008)

G33kDro said:


> 12-3 is what I will be using, and as long as you have it in conduit all the way to your receptacle you should be in code no matter where you are... I'm not licensed, I just have wired a ton of shit.
> I need to get my conduit ran up to my room this year... haha.
> 
> also think of a 20-30amp breaker @ 240 for less amp draw.
> ...


Cool, sounds good, I was thinking of doing 240 just need to find lights that are compatible with 240! Thanks!! +rep


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Any,
> 
> Just an FYI now that i am not medicating. in your schematic i noticed that you made an error that i just now caught. the fuse you inserted going to the timer may be to high unless you have a different type timer then most of us are using. The timer such as what SB uses has a max output of only 15amps, at least mine does, so i would suggest lowering that to under 15 amps if in fact you expect it to do anything to save your timer. However with that said and i did Read where you said you thought it was overkill which i do believe it to be since your main power is coming from another circuit.


yeah I was ripped when I posted that. I put a 12 amp one in now. Thanks for catching that


----------



## potpimp (Dec 24, 2008)

Stinkbud's system is a great one, the best I've ever found and I've done a lot of experimenting with almost every kind of system to find what works best for me and this is it. However, and I think Stinkbud would agree, with some creativity and thought, there are always improvements that can be made to any system. For instance, Stink's system would not fit in my tiny little grow cab so I had to figure out ways to chop off some inches here and there. I use a 10 gal res and I have the drain holes in the back rather than the front. I also changed the uptake plumbing to save more room. In my configuration my "fence posts" can be nearly as long as the inside of my cabinet. You gotta think out of the bag and out of the bottle, not just out of the box. And I don't know if I made a smart decision or not but my thought on the timer setting is "Wet is wet; why does it need to run for 1 minute when the roots get just as wet from 30 seconds?" And the roots are still wet 5 minutes later so, knowing they need O2 just as much as water and nutes, I chose to double my "off" time to 10 minutes. Now the roots actually get reasonably dry - not really dry but damp and obviously enough to give the plants the O2 they need. I'm not trying to reinvent Stinkbuds system, just modify it to better suit my needs.


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Cool, sounds good, I was thinking of doing 240 just need to find lights that are compatible with 240! Thanks!! +rep


All my h.i.d. lights (mh & hps) all are able to be switched from 120 to 240.
just have to hook the wires dif on the transformer inside I think.
most good lights are switchable as far as I know


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 24, 2008)

andyman said:


> All my h.i.d. lights (mh & hps) all are able to be switched from 120 to 240.
> just have to hook the wires dif on the transformer inside I think.
> most good lights are switchable as far as I know



most digital ballast are switchable most others are not although i have seen some magnetic ballast that do. but you are better off with a digital ballast they use 10 to 30 % less energy and stay cooler (dont get the ones with fans in em as i hear they all pretty much quit working mine don have em thats what i hear from every wholesaler) and u can order the 240 cord as it plugs in the same as the 120 in the same spot no rewiring or anything


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 24, 2008)

andyman said:


> All my h.i.d. lights (mh & hps) all are able to be switched from 120 to 240.
> just have to hook the wires dif on the transformer inside I think.
> most good lights are switchable as far as I know


Hahaha, there you go assuming I have quality lights! Thats good to know, I'm ordering the first in the series on Friday so I can make sure its compatible with both.


----------



## repvip (Dec 24, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hahaha, there you go assuming I have quality lights! Thats good to know, I'm ordering the first in the series on Friday so I can make sure its compatible with both.


Yes I recommend 240v especially for 4 lights! I wish mine were 240v. You could consider wiring up one of these badboys to control your lights:

http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=SOL_SP240S_TIMER&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&type=product

My flower room is right next to my dryer... I am seriously considering getting one of these that Stink recommended forever ago

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/30-amp-240v-power-box-p-1397.html

The 240's will use less current==less heat==savings and safety. Think of it like removing an invisible 50w heater  who needs it!

EDIT: hah! Look what I just found. DIY plans for a similar dryer cord lighting controller I won't recommend this for most of you, but I'm hooked  Just need to incorporate some 120v plugs somehow.


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Hahaha, there you go assuming I have quality lights! Thats good to know, I'm ordering the first in the series on Friday so I can make sure its compatible with both.


all mine are like 15+ years old so not sure how the new ones are


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 24, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Stinkbud's system is a great one, the best I've ever found and I've done a lot of experimenting with almost every kind of system to find what works best for me and this is it. However, and I think Stinkbud would agree, with some creativity and thought, there are always improvements that can be made to any system. For instance, Stink's system would not fit in my tiny little grow cab so I had to figure out ways to chop off some inches here and there. I use a 10 gal res and I have the drain holes in the back rather than the front. I also changed the uptake plumbing to save more room. In my configuration my "fence posts" can be nearly as long as the inside of my cabinet. You gotta think out of the bag and out of the bottle, not just out of the box. And I don't know if I made a smart decision or not but my thought on the timer setting is "Wet is wet; why does it need to run for 1 minute when the roots get just as wet from 30 seconds?" And the roots are still wet 5 minutes later so, knowing they need O2 just as much as water and nutes, I chose to double my "off" time to 10 minutes. Now the roots actually get reasonably dry - not really dry but damp and obviously enough to give the plants the O2 they need. I'm not trying to reinvent Stinkbuds system, just modify it to better suit my needs.



Interesting. We need side by side tests of different on/off times. Really dial it in.


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

repvip said:


> EDIT: hah! Look what I just found. DIY plans for a similar dryer cord lighting controller I won't recommend this for most of you, but I'm hooked  Just need to incorporate some 120v plugs somehow.


Another contactor project yay
Plan on making somethin simular for mine but not using a dryer cord. going to make one for all my lights, to use for the timer like the pumps. so I only need one timer for all my flowering.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am also using the same aeroponics for my clones and I do have to say it rocks! U can buy 1 pre made but they sell for 400-800 pending on the size. and my was made for 30.00 but I alrady had the pump. I am currently growing my mothers in soil and they are not doing the greatest, but my SOG is hydro and just booming with pure pleasure. So on that note I am looking to start new mother's in A DWC system. Does anybody have some advice on that?


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 24, 2008)

repvip said:


> Yes I recommend 240v especially for 4 lights! I wish mine were 240v. You could consider wiring up one of these badboys to control your lights:
> 
> http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=SOL_SP240S_TIMER&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&type=product
> 
> ...


thanks for the link...helped me find a dual electronic ballast, 240v, now i can have 2 ballasts and 4 lights! Sweet! +rep!


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 24, 2008)

trouble9039 said:


> I am also using the same aeroponics for my clones and I do have to say it rocks! U can buy 1 pre made but they sell for 400-800 pending on the size. and my was made for 30.00 but I alrady had the pump. I am currently growing my mothers in soil and they are not doing the greatest, but my SOG is hydro and just booming with pure pleasure. So on that note I am looking to start new mother's in A DWC system. Does anybody have some advice on that?


 Use Stinks system and don't worry about mothers!


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am also doing the SOG as he is but mine are on a 2 week cycle! he says he takes his clones from his veg plant's (would he be saying his mothers)? Is DWC/aeroponics that nicer than soil for the veg stage? My clones just jam with the aeroponics cloner that I made...... Just how does it work for A main sys.?


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

trouble9039 said:


> I am also doing the SOG as he is but mine are on a 2 week cycle! he says he takes his clones from his veg plant's (would he be saying his mothers)? Is DWC/aeroponics that nicer than soil for the veg stage? My clones just jam with the aeroponics cloner that I made...... Just how does it work for A main sys.?


I would sugest reading the whole thread.
he has no mother plants, just cuts clones from his plants in veg before he puts them to flower.
You should get a recylcle timer for the pump. Works way better and is a must for TRUE aeroponics. to give air time hense the name AEROponics.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok I understand! Does that affect genetics?


----------



## jimo09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! 4-5 days of reading and I'm finally to the end (for now). I hope I can do justice to the Stink Bud U alumni! Getting ready to build an SB 2009. I have been looking for a system to grow great all organic and I have found it. Thank you Stink Bud!

A question about elec if anyone has a suggestion...I am wanting to set up a room with 240v. I have a dryer outlet about 10 feet away. Can I put a junction box in line before the dryer outlet then run romex to my room? Dryer is gas so outlet is not used. I would like to keep it however in case I sell the house later. Any suggestions, comments appreciated...Thx


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

jimo09 said:


> Wow! 4-5 days of reading and I'm finally to the end (for now). I hope I can do justice to the Stink Bud U alumni! Getting ready to build an SB 2009. I have been looking for a system to grow great all organic and I have found it. Thank you Stink Bud!
> 
> A question about elec if anyone has a suggestion...I am wanting to set up a room with 240v. I have a dryer outlet about 10 feet away. Can I put a junction box in line before the dryer outlet then run romex to my room? Dryer is gas so outlet is not used. I would like to keep it however in case I sell the house later. Any suggestions, comments appreciated...Thx


gas dryer , cool , it will work fine. The breaker should allready be a 30amp or higher allready at that box. could probly vent into your dryer vent if you put one way flapper/draft blocker things in so it didnt blow air back into the dryer.


----------



## jimo09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, not sure about the venting though. Will probably cut a vent hole in the outside wall or go into the attic or I can actually vent under the house which would probably be easiest since there is already an access hole from my grow room (part of garage).


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 24, 2008)

jimo09 said:


> Wow! 4-5 days of reading and I'm finally to the end (for now). I hope I can do justice to the Stink Bud U alumni! Getting ready to build an SB 2009. I have been looking for a system to grow great all organic and I have found it. Thank you Stink Bud!
> 
> A question about elec if anyone has a suggestion...I am wanting to set up a room with 240v. I have a dryer outlet about 10 feet away. Can I put a junction box in line before the dryer outlet then run romex to my room? Dryer is gas so outlet is not used. I would like to keep it however in case I sell the house later. Any suggestions, comments appreciated...Thx


here you go. If i were you this would be ideal since its only 10ft away. This setup will cost you less the $50 and a cheap timer will work perfectly to run your light. Instead of the dryer plug i would buy 12 to 14 ft of 8 to 10 gauge wire with a dryer type of plug to make it long enough to bring the box into your room. or of course if you dont need this timer setup i would think you could get away with mounting a small curcuit box in your room setup for 240 and then run the load lines back to your dryer outlet. Please dont use anything smaller, for wire size at least 10 gauge, then what is rated for the amount of amps you will be pulling. now i'm not a licensed sparky but beleive me when i tell you that i have ran and wired a good portion of my home city working directly with a few master electrician with about 100 years experiance between them. with that said i still run back and ask questions when i dont for sure know the answer so maybe Andy will jump in here or someone else who knows for sure.

Damm sorry people i forgot the link for what i was talking about that was posted from someone else at the top of page. so here ya go http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp


----------



## jimo09 (Dec 24, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> here you go. If i were you this would be ideal since its only 10ft away. This setup will cost you less the $50 and a cheap timer will work perfectly to run your light. Instead of the dryer plug i would buy 12 to 14 ft of 8 to 10 gauge wire with a dryer type of plug to make it long enough to bring the box into your room. or of course if you dont need this timer setup i would think you could get away with mounting a small curcuit box in your room setup for 240 and then run the load lines back to your dryer outlet. Please dont use anything smaller, for wire size at least 10 gauge, then what is rated for the amount of amps you will be pulling. now i'm not a licensed sparky but beleive me when i tell you that i have ran and wired a good portion of my home city working directly with a few master electrician with about 100 years experiance between them. with that said i still run back and ask questions when i dont for sure know the answer so maybe Andy will jump in here or someone else who knows for sure.


Thanks for the info. Actually, the room is only about 10 ft away but there is a solid wall between. I can easily get to the dryer wire from under the house and bring it over. What I was wondering is whether I can splice a junction box below the existing outlet then run the 8 to 10 wire over to the room and install another outlet. If I do, will the original outlet also still function (when the lights are off of course)? The circuit is 30 amp - two breakers.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright, narrowed down my ballasts to the lumatek 240v dual 600w and I'm going to use that handy timer setup stinkbud recommended. One last question, is 2800 watts going to be to much power for a 3 bedroom house? That would be 4 600wattHPS lamps and a 400wMH for veg/cloner.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the Stink buddies.


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 24, 2008)

ok you look like your a medical grower what is your view on aeroponics vs soil? I want to grow medical strain in aero systems and get best results comper to soil


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 24, 2008)

and do you have 2, 1000 watts in your main grow room now just on one setup? since you have 3 setups but if im right you only have 2 1000watts on all 3 right? sorry im very high


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 24, 2008)

3 600 watters ..soon to have a 4th. soil aint got shit on aero.


----------



## repvip (Dec 24, 2008)

justinsbigbuds said:


> ok you look like your a medical grower what is your view on aeroponics vs soil? I want to grow medical strain in aero systems and get best results comper to soil
> 
> and do you have 2, 1000 watts in your main grow room now just on one setup? since you have 3 setups but if im right you only have 2 1000watts on all 3 right? sorry im very high


You sir are high! 

Aero is superior to soil. Hands down. In taste, yield, growth.. everthing. As long as it's done right. Follow Stink's guide on page 75. Stink uses 2 1000watt lights for his 3 flower units. I do the same.


----------



## repvip (Dec 24, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> Alright, narrowed down my ballasts to the lumatek 240v dual 600w and I'm going to use that handy timer setup stinkbud recommended. One last question, is 2800 watts going to be to much power for a 3 bedroom house? That would be 4 600wattHPS lamps and a 400wMH for veg/cloner.


I believe a general rule of thumb is 1000watts per rooms in house. Looks like you are within the general rule. 2 1000 watts can raise an electric bill a good 100-150% (with all the other shit.. pumps.. blah) for some single people... so be prepared


----------



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

jimo09 said:


> Thanks for the info. Actually, the room is only about 10 ft away but there is a solid wall between. I can easily get to the dryer wire from under the house and bring it over. What I was wondering is whether I can splice a junction box below the existing outlet then run the 8 to 10 wire over to the room and install another outlet. If I do, will the original outlet also still function (when the lights are off of course)? The circuit is 30 amp - two breakers.


yes, you could do this too. so if you ever needed to resell the house or for guest apperence it would still look like an electric dryer hookup and still work for a dryer. A cheap disconect for a pool, hottub, or central air unit would work as the box and you could disconect it when ever you wanted to work on the breaker box or outlet box or what ever in the grow room.


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 24, 2008)

Agreed!
as long as you don't use the two outlets simultaneously... actually you could as long as you don't exceed the 30 amp draw.
if i could find the wire going to my dryer, i would splice it and just use it when the lights were off... but in my 2 story house im pretty sure they ran the wiring threw the middle.... sadface


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 24, 2008)

G33kDro said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!


 Merry christmas to all and to all a good high!!!!!!


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry christmas every 1


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to take the time to say Happy Holidays!!!

We are getting close to 100,000 views in just a few months! I never expected this kind of interest when I started. Needless to say I am blown away by how many nice people I've met here.

This thread is turning out to be one of the best threads ever because of you, the readers. Everyone here has a positive and helpful attitude. I honesty feel like we are all working together as a family (I get to be the daddy).

It's amazing how many nice people there are helping each other. Not for money or fame but just because helping others is the right thing to do. I know this may sound weird but I actually receive more enjoyment seeing the success of your systems over my own. Giving is much better than receiving. Let's see those pics!

So to everyone here, thank you very much for reading this thread and don't forget to spread the joy!!!!

Sincerely,
StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 25, 2008)

jimo09 said:


> Wow! 4-5 days of reading and I'm finally to the end (for now). I hope I can do justice to the Stink Bud U alumni! Getting ready to build an SB 2009. I have been looking for a system to grow great all organic and I have found it. Thank you Stink Bud!
> 
> A question about elec if anyone has a suggestion...I am wanting to set up a room with 240v. I have a dryer outlet about 10 feet away. Can I put a junction box in line before the dryer outlet then run romex to my room? Dryer is gas so outlet is not used. I would like to keep it however in case I sell the house later. Any suggestions, comments appreciated...Thx


http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=30_AMP_TIMER_BOX&title=Timers __ Instruments&type=product

Just plug it in to your outlet and you can run 4 lights and all your other stuff at the same time. This is what I'm going to end up using after I run my 240V.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 25, 2008)

repvip said:


> Yes I recommend 240v especially for 4 lights! I wish mine were 240v. You could consider wiring up one of these badboys to control your lights:
> 
> http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=SOL_SP240S_TIMER&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&type=product
> 
> ...


Damn, being the stoner I am, I nearly missed the DIY solution, hell yeah that is an easy way to save some money!


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 25, 2008)

i know torrey !!make sure you rep repvip for giving us that valuable info!!


----------



## happyface (Dec 25, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to take the time to say Happy Holidays!!!
> 
> We are getting close to 100,000 views in just a few months! I never expected this kind of interest when I started. Needless to say I am blown away by how many nice people I've met here.
> 
> ...


i dont kno bout the daddy part but this has been a awesome thread well i set mine up 12/12/08.the girl are bout 4 inches.check the second journal in my signature for more pics.


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah - Merry Xmas to all... StinkBud, your thread has made my holiday season. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone and to all a stinky nite lol. Love the thread and Stinkbud, thanks for everything bro.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 25, 2008)

Thought you guys might appreciate the beautiful colors my Blueberry is turning. It's on the last week of flush and only has a few more days before harvest.


----------



## Bratface (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! Just beautiful.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 25, 2008)

Beautiful!

Merry Christmas to all.

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking superb stinkbud. I would give anything for a cutting of that. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 25, 2008)

That is some EXTREME danky my bro. Ive been smokin some purps that looks just like that


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice stinkbud your system is dialed in


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 25, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Looking superb stinkbud. I would give anything for a cutting of that. Merry Christmas.


Your Red Grapefruit sounds like it might be just as good. 

As good as Blueberry is it's not the most popular strain around here.

I have this strain called Purple Silver. It's a cross between GDP and Silver Haze. Not to be confused with Purple Haze although the genetics are similar. Too bad it's clone only.

The plant is a huge producer and smells just like grape juice. The taste is unlike anything I've ever tried, super sweet. Almost too sweet! The cured bud smells just like a sweet wine.

The high is the best yet. Just the right mix of Sativa and Indica. Strong high but not crippling.

Wish I could load all you guys a bong hit! Or better yet, you ever smoke out of one of these? http://www.vapir.com/product_detail/1/96

Time to go snowboarding! Over 80" of fluffy powder in the last two weeks and it's still snowing! 

Have a great Holiday!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

Man stink you board! We don't have any snow here, I wish I could come shread with you man! I havn't gotten to ride powder like that ever. Maybe 10 inchs on a good day that we hit the hills before it was all groomed.


----------



## repvip (Dec 26, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Wish I could load all you guys a bong hit! Or better yet, you ever smoke out of one of these? http://www.vapir.com/product_detail/1/96
> 
> Time to go snowboarding! Over 80" of fluffy powder in the last two weeks and it's still snowing!
> 
> Have a great Holiday!


Woohoo! 30 inches fresh powder at the slopes last night! Let's shread boys! I'm ripped and ready to roll 

ps - gotta love the vaporizer!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a quick question for everyone as Im just tryin to make sure I remember everything correctly.
Does Stinkbud use just one CAP ART-DNe Timer to power all his pumps?
Also If I am correct I would need Five EcoPlus 396 Pumps to build his entire system? ( Thats the cloner, Veg system, and the 3 seperate Aero/NFT Systems )


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 26, 2008)

Well guys I was trying to make out a simple purchase list for the parts needed for stinkbuds entire system. I found costs for most of all the products also. I hope this can help you guys out as so much of you have helped me. Also if anyone sees something missing in it please feel free to add it on. For the most part I think I got everything on there so enjoy!



BOTNICARE NUTRIENTS
-Cal-Mag Plus
-Liquid Karma = $20
-Pure Blend Pro Gro (Veg Formula) = $20
-Pure Blend Pro Bloom (Bloom Formula) = $20
-Sweet (not sure who makes this) = $20


PUMPS, TIMERS, and PARTS OTHER THAN BUILDING MATERIALS
-Five 396 GPH Pumps for the Systems = $20 Each ( dga-online.com )

-60 EZ Clone Sprayers = $30 ( www.horticulturesource.com )

-CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer = $70 ( www.plantlightinghydroponics.com )

-60 Neoprene collars 

-60 2" Net Pots


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Building Materials and System Costs

-Six 18gal Rubbermaid Roughneck Tote = $9 Each

-Six 4"x4"x6' Vinyl Fence Post = $14 Each They r supposed to be 48" long and 7" between each hole from center to center. Also 3" of post after the last whole on each end.

-490" or roughly 41ft of 1/2" PVC Pipe = $8 

-1500" or roughly 125ft of 3/4" PVC Pipe = $20

-20pk 1/2" PVC Elbows = $4

-20pk 1/2" PVC Tee = $4

-Five 1/2" PVC Ball Valve = $3 Each

-20pk 1/2" PVC End Cap = $1.30 Each

-12 Fence Post End Caps = $2 Each


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, 396 GPH for clone and veg might be overkill, but it is only a few dollars more expensive than the model below it. You might want to have some control valves so your not blowing away your clones! I'm going to be using a 396 gph pump on 36 sites over 40 sprayers.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to check my babies for two days. I raised the lights to 4" above the tallest plant and figured that would get me through until Monday. I came in today to check on them early (after 49 hours away) and not only had three of the plants grown up INTO the lights, (that's when the LED's are really beautiful!) but they had curled over and grown sideways another two inches. I would never have believed it - 6" in two days. The 8th node was barely visible Wednesday; today there was 10 showing and the 11th developing. I micro-sexed them and all of them seem to be female (yipeeeee!!). These babies were getting just too tall to keep in the veg unit any longer and it was time to clone them anyway. So I picked the best plants and started snipping my clones, one plant at the time to make sure I labled each clone from the right respective mother. I could have taken more but I my clone unit only holds 15 plants. If all 15 make it I don't know what I'll do; I'll have plants left over. I had my new flower unit all ready to go so I pulled the veg unit out, got my water ready (PPM & pH), put the flower unit into the grow cabinet and placed each plant in the unit. I still have two more openings in the flower unit but for now I'll be able to inspect them more closely with the little extra space. Sorry I can't post any pic right now but I don't have my camera. Will do that Monday. It's all running nicely and I think the spray system works better on the veg unit but even if this one runs like an NFT system it's still better. I'm trusting that my plants will be thriving when I come back Monday. BTW, I'm having something done to emblazon my Stinkbud system. I owe it all to my daddy, Stinkbud!


----------



## PeterGreen (Dec 26, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I micro-sexed them and all of them seem to be female (yipeeeee!!).


how do you do a micro sex? Cover 1 arm in a black trash bag?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 26, 2008)

LOL. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38684-micro-sexing-before-taking-clones.html


----------



## repvip (Dec 26, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> Wow, 396 GPH for clone and veg might be overkill, but it is only a few dollars more expensive than the model below it. You might want to have some control valves so your not blowing away your clones! I'm going to be using a 396 gph pump on 36 sites over 40 sprayers.


There's no way you will get decent spray with one 396 GPH pump to 40 sprayers! Sorry!

I've found the 396 to handle up to 20 ok.. with 22 the sprayers it was not powerful enough to completely spray 360 degrees. The ECO633 works great with 22--I don't know how it would handle with 40.... The 396 with 6-8 sprayers is working great for my cloning needs.


----------



## yelodrvr (Dec 26, 2008)

potpimp said:


> LOL. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38684-micro-sexing-before-taking-clones.html


damn i learn something new here all the time. great thread and plenty of info on this thread.


----------



## andyman (Dec 26, 2008)

potpimp said:


> LOL. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38684-micro-sexing-before-taking-clones.html


 cool thanks
allways thought this was how but last year I had a male look female forever. then the little late bloomer finally grew some balls. it was like a month behind the rest. pure sativa and the rest were sativa/indica
or just indica. darn little tricky basterd


----------



## tonyromo (Dec 26, 2008)

B e a UTIFUL! I am starting a 6x8 x8 shed grow and I made those exact tubes for the hydro and just want all the info I can get from you. Lights are a big question for me as to where to buy what sizes hps. Have two 8 blulb x54 watt t5s and all on 6500k lamps. Should I get the 3000k lamps for flower with no blues for side lights and what hps wattage and hood ect. Have been vegging bag seed Jack in soil while I get gear and seeds? got ripped by Nirvana. Any place you would buy seeds? and what kind? want yield! and THC strong. Thanks for any help and you are the man. First real deal I have seen that is done right so please let me pick your brain.. Peace.


----------



## andyman (Dec 26, 2008)

hey guys anyone know what to look for other than pph over 4000 on a meter when buying one. Fleabay is full of them and I want a decent one to last a few years.
check this one out .http://cgi.ebay.com/7-in-1-Meter-Tester-ORP-PH-CF-EC-TDS-PPM-F-C-a_W0QQitemZ230315955307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230315955307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

any help would be great.
specialy ones not to buy


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 26, 2008)

repvip said:


> There's no way you will get decent spray with one 396 GPH pump to 40 sprayers! Sorry!
> 
> I've found the 396 to handle up to 20 ok.. with 22 the sprayers it was not powerful enough to completely spray 360 degrees. The ECO633 works great with 22--I don't know how it would handle with 40.... The 396 with 6-8 sprayers is working great for my cloning needs.


So your saying the same pump sold with the AeroFlow2 36 site system won't work for my copy of the same system? I'm confused... Seems to work ok so far.

396 gph over 8 sprayers is 49.5 gph on each sprayer... To me that sounds like overkill. My cycles are a bit longer maybe but that is fine with me as it works on a commercial copy of the same system I built.

I plan to see around 9 gph per sprayer, and that is closer to what the sprayers are rated.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 26, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey guys anyone know what to look for other than pph over 4000 on a meter when buying one. Fleabay is full of them and I want a decent one to last a few years.
> check this one out .http://cgi.ebay.com/7-in-1-Meter-Tester-ORP-PH-CF-EC-TDS-PPM-F-C-a_W0QQitemZ230315955307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230315955307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> any help would be great.
> specialy ones not to buy


I can't speak to that one - this is the one I use. Up to 4000 ppm. Works well. Milwaukee SM802. I wish it had a temp reading though.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=sm802


----------



## andyman (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks Picasso, do I need one over 4000ppm or would that be enough. Ive never done aero or hydro. only soil so this is my first run. thx


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 26, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey guys anyone know what to look for other than pph over 4000 on a meter when buying one. Fleabay is full of them and I want a decent one to last a few years.
> check this one out .http://cgi.ebay.com/7-in-1-Meter-Tester-ORP-PH-CF-EC-TDS-PPM-F-C-a_W0QQitemZ230315955307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230315955307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> any help would be great.
> specialy ones not to buy


I would avoid that one:

http://www.onlinecomponents.com/buy/TAMURA/PHT027/


----------



## yelodrvr (Dec 26, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey guys anyone know what to look for other than pph over 4000 on a meter when buying one. Fleabay is full of them and I want a decent one to last a few years.
> check this one out .http://cgi.ebay.com/7-in-1-Meter-Tester-ORP-PH-CF-EC-TDS-PPM-F-C-a_W0QQitemZ230315955307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230315955307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> any help would be great.
> specialy ones not to buy


i heard good things about those Milwaukee picasso pointed out. a friend of mine has used this one for years. say it can take some damage. dont believe there is a temp reading though. 5 year warranty http://www.bluelabassist.com/shop/Bluelab+Truncheon+Meters/Bluelab+Commercial+Truncheon+Nutrient+Meter.html


i use one similar to this one. has a temp reading, but i have to shut my T5s off to get the reading to stop bouncing all over http://www.gokigc.com/Sunleaves_TDS_Expert_Plus_p/step500.htm

want to replace it when $ allow still deciding between the Milwaukee and the bluelab.

any body have a truncheon? how do you like it? 

and picasso would you buy that milwaukee again if you had to replace it?


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 26, 2008)

hey stink i have a question for you. why don't you use sweet during veg?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

tonyromo said:


> B e a UTIFUL! I am starting a 6x8 x8 shed grow and I made those exact tubes for the hydro and just want all the info I can get from you. Lights are a big question for me as to where to buy what sizes hps. Have two 8 blulb x54 watt t5s and all on 6500k lamps.
> 
> Should I get the 3000k lamps for flower with no blues for side lights and what hps wattage and hood ect.


I would go blue for veg. and yellow for flowering. Multiple 600HPS are the best but if you have the power, 1000W lights have better penetration. I would run 4-600s for the best light spread vs. power usage.

I'm running 2-1000W and the side plants don't get much light. I like the idea if running a couple of big HO's for side lighting.



> Have been vegging bag seed Jack in soil while I get gear and seeds? got ripped by Nirvana. Any place you would buy seeds? and what kind? want yield! and THC strong. Thanks for any help and you are the man. First real deal I have seen that is done right so please let me pick your brain.. Peace.


I've only bought seeds once, from Dr.Chonic. 
http://www.drchronic.com
I got them in a week and they all popped fine. I have access to some of the best clones in the world right now so there is really no reason for me to mess with seeds.

But you have to start somewhere though! Maybe some of the other guys can help you here.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I haven't had a chance to check my babies for two days. I raised the lights to 4" above the tallest plant and figured that would get me through until Monday. I came in today to check on them early (after 49 hours away) and not only had three of the plants grown up INTO the lights, (that's when the LED's are really beautiful!) but they had curled over and grown sideways another two inches. I would never have believed it - 6" in two days. The 8th node was barely visible Wednesday; today there was 10 showing and the 11th developing. I micro-sexed them and all of them seem to be female (yipeeeee!!). These babies were getting just too tall to keep in the veg unit any longer and it was time to clone them anyway. So I picked the best plants and started snipping my clones, one plant at the time to make sure I labled each clone from the right respective mother. I could have taken more but I my clone unit only holds 15 plants. If all 15 make it I don't know what I'll do; I'll have plants left over. I had my new flower unit all ready to go so I pulled the veg unit out, got my water ready (PPM & pH), put the flower unit into the grow cabinet and placed each plant in the unit. I still have two more openings in the flower unit but for now I'll be able to inspect them more closely with the little extra space. Sorry I can't post any pic right now but I don't have my camera. Will do that Monday. It's all running nicely and I think the spray system works better on the veg unit but even if this one runs like an NFT system it's still better. I'm trusting that my plants will be thriving when I come back Monday. BTW, I'm having something done to emblazon my Stinkbud system. I owe it all to my daddy, Stinkbud!


It's so funny to listen to the problems we have compared to all the other threads. Everyone is like Oh, no I have too many clones or my veg plants are getting too big!

Pretty soon it will be "What the fuck am I going to do with all this bud?" You think I'm kidding don't you? Just like you thought I was kidding about the clones and veg plants. Just wait....

Looking forward to the pics bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Man stink you board! We don't have any snow here, I wish I could come shread with you man! I havn't gotten to ride powder like that ever. Maybe 10 inchs on a good day that we hit the hills before it was all groomed.


Snowboarding was epic yesterday! Waist deep powder all day! Once I got so fucking stuck it took me a 1/2 hour to get going again. It was chest deep in the trees, I shit you not!

We are getting another 18" today! I want to go ride again today but I'm so fucking sore I can hardly move. I'm feeling my age this morning!

Thing is I bought my wife a new set of fat pow skis for xmas and she's all about ripping it up today. Oh well life's a bitch...


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I can't speak to that one - this is the one I use. Up to 4000 ppm. Works well. Milwaukee SM802. I wish it had a temp reading though.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=sm802


Picasso is right, this is the best meter for the money. It's not cheap though.

Believe it or not I still haven't bought mine though. I'm using meters made by Oakton. For the price I paid for both of them I could of bought the Milwaukee. They work great though so I'm not complaining.

When I first started hydro I didn't have enough money to buy a PH meter. I used one of those liquid PH test kits like you use for swimming pools. If you don't have the money these $7 test kits work great! They are not exact but let's face it, nutrient lock out is not going to happen if your PH is close.

After a few months I bought the waterproof Oakton meter. I really wish I had a meter with a remote probe though. It's hard to read the LCD when the meter is in the res. 

A remote probe makes life a lot easier. Plus you can check the PH of your wife's poon.. I like to play "Alien Abduction" with my meter but for some reason my wife dosen't like being the human. It's gotten so bad that I soon as I put on my alien mask she locks herself in the bathroom!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

justinsbigbuds said:


> hey stink i have a question for you. why don't you use sweet during veg?


I'm actually trying it out in veg right now for the first time. I heard it can help keep the internode length down. 

It's hard to tell if it is helping or not. My veg plants seem to love it but without a side by side test I would just be guessing.

The most amazing difference I've seen from any addition to my grow has been CO2. Every morning I go into my flower room and I'm blown away by the growth rate. It's fucking crazy how fast the plants grow.


----------



## andyman (Dec 27, 2008)

hey stinkbud Im lookn to order from dr cronic soon, didnt you say you ordered from them. ever heard of any problems gettin into the usa?
thanks
BIGGIE SMALL$37.50 1 $37.50 Blueberry regular$59.98 1 $59.98 Sensi - Afghan#1 $52.48 1 $52.48 World of Seeds Feminized Legend Collection Skunk 47 X 3 SEEDS$27.00 1 $27.00 Delivery$7.50 Total $184.46


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 27, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey stinkbud Im lookn to order from dr cronic soon, didnt you say you ordered from them. ever heard of any problems gettin into the usa?
> thanks
> BIGGIE SMALL$37.50 1 $37.50 Blueberry regular$59.98 1 $59.98 Sensi - Afghan#1 $52.48 1 $52.48 World of Seeds Feminized Legend Collection Skunk 47 X 3 SEEDS$27.00 1 $27.00 Delivery$7.50 Total $184.46


 
I would go with Attitude, I have read some mixed reviews about the Dr. Chronic. I have ordered a few times from Attitude and gotten everything very fast!


----------



## andyman (Dec 27, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> I would go with Attitude, I have read some mixed reviews about the Dr. Chronic. I have ordered a few times from Attitude and gotten everything very fast!


 thanks , you dont have a link to there site do you?


----------



## westmich (Dec 27, 2008)

Andy,

Here is a link - http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

And apologies on my original criticism of the relay. I still don't fully understand, but I see a lot of others picked up on it.


----------



## andyman (Dec 27, 2008)

westmich said:


> Andy,
> 
> Here is a link - http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
> 
> And apologies on my original criticism of the relay. I still don't fully understand, but I see a lot of others picked up on it.


no problem, I didnt think it was needed till the guy at the electronic parts store were I made my timer from, asked how many startup amps my load was. So then I asked 2 electricians and my dad. All told me about useing a relay/contactor. contactors are generally better cause they are made higher amp. some grow setups wont need it. I plan on running 100+ flower at all times, so I needed it

Also got my led light 55 w 112 big leds red/blue mix. they are so bright I cant look straigt at them from 15' away. no shit


----------



## westmich (Dec 27, 2008)

OK, not to high jack, but let me understand this. When you first posted that set up, I thought it was some way to have only one pump on at a time. 3 pumps start up and the relay switches on and only lets one pump draw, when it has subsided the next one can draw and so on. Sort of like a switch when connecting computers to the Internet. Now I think I understand it is basically using a smaller circuit to turn on a larger circuit (15 amp timer -> 30 amp relay). So, my question would this not be needed if you got a 30 amp timer?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are the pix from today. I know some of you might think they look like crap but I just took clones yesterday so I consider that being my first "lollipopping" too. I also decided to flip them yesterday too; they are getting so tall and I'm wanting some bud! The system seems to be working great and I have the nutes at about 1200 PPM. As you can see I memorialized my system to _*"The Mastah!"*_; it's not photoshopped. 






Some of the clones I took yesterday are looking very good and some are looking very bad. Oh well, only the strong survive from now on. I'm using a Nutramist fogger for true aeroponic feeding. I dipped the ends in RooTech cloning gel. The water has a good slug of Advanced Nutrients "Jumpstart".


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking good! Looks like you aren't using netpots on the new babies? I just took my first set of clones on xmas eve, I'm hoping they all take, I just used SB's parameters so hopefully it works! 



potpimp said:


> Here are the pix from today. I know some of you might think they look like crap but I just took clones yesterday so I consider that being my first "lollipopping" too. I also decided to flip them yesterday too; they are getting so tall and I'm wanting some bud! The system seems to be working great and I have the nutes at about 1200 PPM. As you can see I memorialized my system to _*"The Mastah!"*_; it's not photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 27, 2008)

The tude wont do you wrong, I have some Femmed BB and regular Jack Herer from them and the BB's are fricking beasts already and my largest JH turned out to be a lady so I'm all good, now I just want to add some AK to the quiver and I should be set! 

Where did you get the LED's? I'm thinking of adding those for my veg/cloner closet once I get everything else dialed in.


andyman said:


> no problem, I didnt think it was needed till the guy at the electronic parts store were I made my timer from, asked how many startup amps my load was. So then I asked 2 electricians and my dad. All told me about useing a relay/contactor. contactors are generally better cause they are made higher amp. some grow setups wont need it. I plan on running 100+ flower at all times, so I needed it
> 
> Also got my led light 55 w 112 big leds red/blue mix. they are so bright I cant look straigt at them from 15' away. no shit


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds good im in the making on your design right now im going to be growing strain northen x skunk el nino mix 3 power house strains in one

my set it im going to be altering your design just a little they will be 20 sites not 14 and 3 systems unders 4, 1k's with co2 burner but everything else you do the same any comments


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 27, 2008)

westmich said:


> OK, not to high jack, but let me understand this. When you first posted that set up, I thought it was some way to have only one pump on at a time. 3 pumps start up and the relay switches on and only lets one pump draw, when it has subsided the next one can draw and so on. Sort of like a switch when connecting computers to the Internet. Now I think I understand it is basically using a smaller circuit to turn on a larger circuit (15 amp timer -> 30 amp relay). So, my question would this not be needed if you got a 30 amp timer?


Hope Andy dont mind but i can answer this for you

Simply put the answer would be no you do not need this if you are running a 30amp timer. also you do not need this if you are running only 2 pumps then you are good with 15amp timer. These 396 pumps are like 4.4amps running and jump to something like 6 amps at startup. now the question would be, How expensive would that 30amp timer be? With andys setup your timer is barley putting out any amps to turn on the contactor which will really extend the life of your timer. I made one for under $30 and since the contactor i used was a double pole(paid $11.56) and each pole has a 30amp load rating i could run quite a few pumps and even run larger pumps off Andys setup and not have to worry about burning my $85+ timer up. If the contactor goes bad i'm out $11.56.


----------



## torrey420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn, you are going to be pumped about that setup! I'm just doing 2 dual ballast 600w setups, still thinking I might add a 4th flowering system depending how fast things are running through my veg unit! I'll be posting pics of my grow when I get a new camera.



justinsbigbuds said:


> sounds good im in the making on your design right now im going to be growing strain northen x skunk el nino mix 3 power house strains in one
> 
> my set it im going to be altering your design just a little they will be 20 sites not 14 and 3 systems unders 4, 1k's with co2 burner but everything else you do the same any comments


----------



## andyman (Dec 27, 2008)

torrey420 said:


> The tude wont do you wrong, I have some Femmed BB and regular Jack Herer from them and the BB's are fricking beasts already and my largest JH turned out to be a lady so I'm all good, now I just want to add some AK to the quiver and I should be set!
> 
> Where did you get the LED's? I'm thinking of adding those for my veg/cloner closet once I get everything else dialed in.


got them on ebay


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 27, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey stinkbud Im lookn to order from dr cronic soon, didnt you say you ordered from them. ever heard of any problems gettin into the usa?
> thanks
> BIGGIE SMALL$37.50 1 $37.50 Blueberry regular$59.98 1 $59.98 Sensi - Afghan#1 $52.48 1 $52.48 World of Seeds Feminized Legend Collection Skunk 47 X 3 SEEDS$27.00 1 $27.00 Delivery$7.50 Total $184.46


I just don't feel comfortable recommending any seed banks myself. I have virtually no experience with seeds. Buying seeds once really dosen't qualify as experience IMHO.

I admit it. I'm a seed kook! A total 
seed Newb!


----------



## TwistedSoul (Dec 27, 2008)

hey stink i got a p340 out of a multi lvl water fall system, ive been researching to try and find how many gph it produces, but with no findings. what i did find was a p140 that produces 140 gph. so i assume that it will produce 340 gph. with that said you think it will be enough for you veg unit?


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 27, 2008)

> hey guys anyone know what to look for other than pph over 4000 on a meter when buying one. Fleabay is full of them and I want a decent one to last a few years.
> check this one out .http://cgi.ebay.com/7-in-1-Meter-Tes...1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> any help would be great.
> specialy ones not to buy


Hey Andy - I have this one - used it for years - works great - but I have only used this one! So I really have no comparison experience... my mentor MADE me buy this one when I started and it has served me well.

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TEMCOHAHH-6&eq=&Tp=


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 27, 2008)

> So your saying the same pump sold with the AeroFlow2 36 site system won't work for my copy of the same system? I'm confused... Seems to work ok so far.
> 
> 396 gph over 8 sprayers is 49.5 gph on each sprayer... To me that sounds like overkill. My cycles are a bit longer maybe but that is fine with me as it works on a commercial copy of the same system I built.
> 
> I plan to see around 9 gph per sprayer, and that is closer to what the sprayers are rated.


Just a thought: It might be nice to have the same pump for all - makes backup easier... (though I have chosen to run multiple sizes too). ...so while the AeroCloner may be able to get away with a smaller pump, the flower unit (14+) sprayheads can not. Now you need 2 types of extra pumps for emergencies... not really a big deal.

Note: The actual EZclone 30, uses a 500GPH pump for 17 sprayheads.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EZ-Clone-30-site-hydroponic-cloning-system-New-Design_W0QQitemZ110322072116QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item110322072116&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## smokeweedeverydayofmylife (Dec 27, 2008)

hi, im very grateful for all the time and effort you put into this thank you sooooo much for explaining this awesome set up! how many lights, and how many of each parts of your system would i need in order to do three pounds, so to triple this set up, sorry for any ignorance ive been an outside grower, thanks


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 27, 2008)

hey stink you only run 2, 1k's what would happen is you ran 4, 1k's in your room wouldn't you bud more because im considering doing your setup but with 4, 1k's


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 28, 2008)

> Here are the pix from today. I know some of you might think they look like crap but I just took clones yesterday so I consider that being my first "lollipopping" too. I also decided to flip them yesterday too; they are getting so tall and I'm wanting some bud! The system seems to be working great and I have the nutes at about 1200 PPM. As you can see I memorialized my system to _*"The Mastah!"*_; it's not photoshopped.


Nice - love the Stinkbud9000! Where do you order those?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 28, 2008)

TwistedSoul said:


> hey stink i got a p340 out of a multi lvl water fall system, ive been researching to try and find how many gph it produces, but with no findings. what i did find was a p140 that produces 140 gph. so i assume that it will produce 340 gph. with that said you think it will be enough for you veg unit?


It will work perfect...

My first pump was a waterfall pump and it's still working right now.


----------



## MontanaDuke (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, so I've read all the way up through page 129, and I've wrote down every valid question i could possibly think of about this system. I've answered almost all of them, but i still have a few left that i don't believe have been addressed yet. Sorry if I ask anything that's already been answered, but everything past the condensed post on page 75 started to get pretty repetitive and sadly, a few negative ones there too...  StinkBud, if you could personally answer these it'd be fantastic!

Anyway, here goes...

1) Does the trashbag idea make it possible to use other containers besides the ruffnecks? I'm having big trouble finding them and i thought maybe the liner would act as an effective sealent so leaks would be a non-issue? also, does the bag also make the color of the rez a non-issue as well?

2) In your system for the veg and clones, where the sprayers have the downward facing legs, does the pump have to fill the legs too? If so, could you maybe block off the inside of the pvc pipe just after the last sprayer on each tip of the H so the pump would have less room to fill? I ask b/c it seems like high rez water temp seems to be a recurring issue for some and maybe you could use a smaller one, with the goal being the lower temps? or could you use the same sized pump but since the pump has less work to do, maybe lower the temp a degree or two?

3) I believe you said that you top off the rez's with water (and/or nutes) every few days? Again, if there are problems with the water temp, could you just water with ice cubes instead? Since they (obviously) float, there wouldn't be any problem plugging up the pump.

4) What's the coldest the water temp can be? Is there a point that it becomes dangerous for the plants or stops nutrients from being able to be absorbed? This one kinda goes hand in hand with the ice cube thing, cuz if all i had to do was fill 5 ice trays everyday for the next morning to avoid fungus, the little extra time spent would be worth it to me. Yes? Also, i plan on having the rez's on a fairly cold basement floor and I thought the cold might be an issue...

5) With CO2 running for the higher allowable max temp in the room (85 from 75 as you said), would it be possible to run a dehumidifier and a heater and a/c as needed in a completely sealed room without having ANY vent fan? I have a 12x15 room for flowering so enough room for it all is not a problem, and i do plan on having 3 sealed 600w hoods with seperate venting for them. Smell is going to be an issue i have to solve, and i was hoping maybe having the room completely sealed would keep it all bottled inside? Your thoughts on this would be very much appreciated.

6) I have no idea where to get a CO2 tank... and where do i fill it at? How often do you have to do a refill with it running 1500 ppm? I saw your link to the co2 calculator, but a rough estimate of yours would be very convenient for me if you could! Also, how would you go about asking for one? Isn't it obvious to suspicious onlookers if you've got to go refill it at the same place every time? I ask b/c i have no idea what a tank of CO2 would be used for besides growiing. This is a question probably better geared for those of you out there unlucky enough to live in a state without Medical mary jane possibilities...

7) How many gallons of water do you put in your 18 gallon rez cloner? Don't the roots dip into it pretty quickly?

I believe i read somewhere in here that eventually the fence posts will be completely covered on the bottom with the masses of roots. I know you have the incline for drainage but when they get that full doesn't stagnant water become a problem? Also, you stated that the roots will grow so long that you will have to cut them? Did you mean when they grow long enough to come out of the end cap and start hanging down towards the rez? If so, how do you cut them without damaging the plant that's closest to the rez? Isn't it close enough to have the fuzzy roots coming out of the gap in the fence post cap too, not just the tap root?

9) Anything you see wrong with running just three strains, one for each flowering unit? I plan on having a 600w above each station and I thought it might help me with keeping the plants level and the internodes short, getting all the light evened out and adjusted well for each system. Would i still be able to effectively clone or would i have to have mothers at that point? Seems to me that i would be able to dial in the PPM for nutes very well after a few harvest and i wouldn't have to harvest at all different times... Any Ideas there? And since i wouldn't have to worry about different growing patterns with 10 different strains in 14 slots, could i run the cloner and veg with just 14 holes for the plants each instead of 23 and 18? You said the cloners got 100% success rate so maybe yes there?

10) Your controller system, when i looked it up, said it was rated for 1 1000w bulb. If you are running 2 of them, you must be running the second off a different circuit in the house, right? How do you control it with the greenhouse controller you have then? I think i read something about a Dryer ciruit adapter with more wattage or something but i didn't make any sense of it... sorry for the repeat question if i did. The electrical side of this is definitely not my strong point 

11) the CAP_DNe timer you use for the water pumps only has one socket on it. I take it you just hook all 5 pumps to one of those plugins for computers with multiple sockets and THEN hook it up to the cycle timer? Where does the UPS thing fit in to your plugin setup?

12) If it is better to vent the room instead, how can I add intake holes for vents without letting light leak in? I'm having trouble thinking of something to cover it with without blocking the airflow.

13) How many oscillating fans do you use in the flowering room? You said the leaves should be constantly moving, does that mean the night cycle too? Would 4, one in each corner blowing inward towards the plants, be overkill?

14) I read on this thread that 60% humidity early flower and 50% late flower were best options for flowering. How is this possible with it all being in the same room? Is there one number i can just shoot for instead?

15) Do you think with the 3 600's i might be better off making each flowering system with 3 posts instead of two, each with 5 holes to get a more even distribution of light? Or should they be able to easily cover the 47" fence post lengths of your original system? Again, space isn't an issue.

16) You said you sometimes make cannabutter for your patients. Just with the extra trim, right? How and how much could you make off of one harvest's trim? 
And lastly, how potent is it as medicine? Pain reliever or what?

*PLEASE DON'T BE TURNED OFF BY THE LENGTH OF THIS POST!!!! *I can promise you that your help in this mattercould potentially save a few of my family member's lives!!! You see, I just lost my grandfather to a long, chemo filled bout to cancer. Then, my grandma, who was married to him for over 60 years found out, amidst her loneliness and grief, that she had the same type of cancer that just took her husband from her. The doctor is recommending the chemo treatments and wants her to start them soon. All she wants to do now is see her husband again, and because she believes chemo is the only option for her to fight it, and after seeing the pain it put my grandfather through, she doesn't feel that she has any options left. To make matters worse, just last week, my father was diagnosed with the same cancer as both of them. Now, because they fear the chemo's side effects, they both are fighting a great deal of depression and sorrow, and both believing that they have no choice but to sit around and wait for the inevitable. My family, unfortunately, is not a wealthy one. We can't just afford to go shopping around for other opinions. And niether of them has any health insurance. I have some cash saved up, and after pricing all of the needed equipment, I believe i have just enough to cover it all.

We all here hopefully know the powerful healing effects of this great plant we all share. But we also know of our government's lack of recognition for its uses. If I have to go to jail to help them, I will do it, without even a second thought. I don't plan on getting in trouble or caught or whatever, but it's a necessary risk I now am force to take for the welfare of my family. These people are good people. And I do believe that this so called 'drug' that we all love can cure them of this cancer. But, even if I'm wrong, at least I could help alleviate their pain and let them take thier aforementioned journey with some relative peace and as little as pain as possible. They both have problems with smoking pot. They're pretty old fashioned about it and it's been impossible to convince them to try it. But I did manage to get them to agree to try Hemp oil and maybe even edible versions of it to help with the pain if i could 'find' some. By my calculations, it will take about 1 pound to make enought Hemp Oil to medicate each of them for 1 month. I picked your system StinkBud, because I believe it will produce the medicine my loved ones need in thier time of pain in the quickest way possible. I can't afford to screw up a harvest in the middle of this cycle. They might not have the time to spare a mess up. From the deepest, warmest places of my heart, I thank you for what you are doing here. And if there's any possibility you can answer these questions for me, I believe I will have enough understanding of this system to make these meds in time. God bless you, sir. By writing this thread you may have just literally saved lives. Thank you in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 28, 2008)

MontanaDuke said:


> Ok, so I've read all the way up through page 129, and I've wrote down every valid question i could possibly think of about this system. I've answered almost all of them, but i still have a few left that i don't believe have been addressed yet. Sorry if I ask anything that's already been answered, but everything past the condensed post on page 75 started to get pretty repetitive and sadly, a few negative ones there too...  StinkBud, if you could personally answer these it'd be fantastic!
> 
> Anyway, here goes...





> 1) Does the trashbag idea make it possible to use other containers besides the ruffnecks? I'm having big trouble finding them and i thought maybe the liner would act as an effective sealent so leaks would be a non-issue? also, does the bag also make the color of the rez a non-issue as well?


You only need Roughneck containers for the veg and cloner because of the sprayers. Any container will work for the Fence post system. 

The trash bag makes it easier to clean the res later and it will block light. You still need a dark lid though.



> 2) In your system for the veg and clones, where the sprayers have the downward facing legs, does the pump have to fill the legs too? If so, could you maybe block off the inside of the pvc pipe just after the last sprayer on each tip of the H so the pump would have less room to fill? I ask b/c it seems like high rez water temp seems to be a recurring issue for some and maybe you could use a smaller one, with the goal being the lower temps? or could you use the same sized pump but since the pump has less work to do, maybe lower the temp a degree or two?


My first designs had no legs at all. Absolutely no difference in performance. High water temp is caused by high room temps. Cool the room and water temps are a non issue.



> 3) I believe you said that you top off the rez's with water (and/or nutes) every few days? Again, if there are problems with the water temp, could you just water with ice cubes instead? Since they (obviously) float, there wouldn't be any problem plugging up the pump.


Again, I've never had problems with water temps. One of the guys here thought he had a problem but it was just the dark sediment from the nutes. He thought it was some kind of growth. Easy mistake.



> 4) What's the coldest the water temp can be? Is there a point that it becomes dangerous for the plants or stops nutrients from being able to be absorbed? This one kinda goes hand in hand with the ice cube thing, cuz if all i had to do was fill 5 ice trays everyday for the next morning to avoid fungus, the little extra time spent would be worth it to me. Yes? Also, i plan on having the rez's on a fairly cold basement floor and I thought the cold might be an issue...


If you water temp is too cold then your room is too cold. Put a heater in the room. I've never had any fungus in all the batches I've grown. I had algae once because I used the grey lids and they let in light. As soon as I replaced them with black lids and used a trash bag liner I've never seen algae again.



> 5) With CO2 running for the higher allowable max temp in the room (85 from 75 as you said), would it be possible to run a dehumidifier and a heater and a/c as needed in a completely sealed room without having ANY vent fan? I have a 12x15 room for flowering so enough room for it all is not a problem, and i do plan on having 3 sealed 600w hoods with seperate venting for them. Smell is going to be an issue i have to solve, and i was hoping maybe having the room completely sealed would keep it all bottled inside? Your thoughts on this would be very much appreciated.


My room is completely sealed tight with no ventilation. I crack open the door a little and turn on the vent fan but only when the lights are off.

I don't use my A/C this time of year but my dehumidifier is running constantly. I fills up every day.



> 6) I have no idea where to get a CO2 tank... and where do i fill it at? How often do you have to do a refill with it running 1500 ppm? I saw your link to the co2 calculator, but a rough estimate of yours would be very convenient for me if you could! Also, how would you go about asking for one? Isn't it obvious to suspicious onlookers if you've got to go refill it at the same place every time? I ask b/c i have no idea what a tank of CO2 would be used for besides growiing. This is a question probably better geared for those of you out there unlucky enough to live in a state without Medical mary jane possibilities...


You can get tanks and regulators at most hydro stores. Welding shops also sell and rent them. That's where you go to exchange them. They don't fill them, they just exchange your tank for one that is already filled.

You can also use a propane CO2 generator. It's cheaper to run and you can get propane almost anywhere. No one think twice about someone getting a propane tank filled



> 7) How many gallons of water do you put in your 18 gallon rez cloner? Don't the roots dip into it pretty quickly?


Approx. 7-10 gallons. Roots hit the water in about 14 days. No big deal though. They are out of there in another week anyway.



> I believe i read somewhere in here that eventually the fence posts will be completely covered on the bottom with the masses of roots. I know you have the incline for drainage but when they get that full doesn't stagnant water become a problem?


No because the water is always moving towards the drain. Clean, oxygenated water is sprayed over the roots every 5 minutes.



> Also, you stated that the roots will grow so long that you will have to cut them? Did you mean when they grow long enough to come out of the end cap and start hanging down towards the rez?


They get so long they hang down into the res and plug the pump.



> If so, how do you cut them without damaging the plant that's closest to the rez? Isn't it close enough to have the fuzzy roots coming out of the gap in the fence post cap too, not just the tap root?


Scissors and faith...



> 9) Anything you see wrong with running just three strains, one for each flowering unit? I plan on having a 600w above each station and I thought it might help me with keeping the plants level and the internodes short, getting all the light evened out and adjusted well for each system. Would i still be able to effectively clone or would i have to have mothers at that point? Seems to me that i would be able to dial in the PPM for nutes very well after a few harvest and i wouldn't have to harvest at all different times... Any Ideas there? And since i wouldn't have to worry about different growing patterns with 10 different strains in 14 slots, could i run the cloner and veg with just 14 holes for the plants each instead of 23 and 18? You said the cloners got 100% success rate so maybe yes there?


That's actually the best way to run the system. I always have problems with taller strains shading the shorter strains. I"m pretty careful now when I put my plants into flower. I try to put the tall ones in the back.

It would also be better for harvesting. The plants would finish at the same time. I just harvested all my plants but my Elvy and Skunk. I have to leave them in another few days for them to finish. It sucks!

I leave just enough leaf and stems on the harvested plants so they don't die. If I cut the whole plant down the roots would die and fuck up the plants still in flower.



> 10) Your controller system, when i looked it up, said it was rated for 1 1000w bulb. If you are running 2 of them, you must be running the second off a different circuit in the house, right? How do you control it with the greenhouse controller you have then? I think i read something about a Dryer ciruit adapter with more wattage or something but i didn't make any sense of it... sorry for the repeat question if i did. The electrical side of this is definitely not my strong point


I don't use my controller for my lights right now. I'm going to buy one of those 240V breaker boxes and then I can connect the timer to that. I still have to run some new power before I can use one though.



> 11) the CAP_DNe timer you use for the water pumps only has one socket on it. I take it you just hook all 5 pumps to one of those plugins for computers with multiple sockets and THEN hook it up to the cycle timer? Where does the UPS thing fit in to your plugin setup?


UPS into the wall, Timer into the UPS, power strip into the timer. But...

I'm going to build one of Andyman's relays for my timer. I had one timer go bad this year already from too much load. A couple of timers would also be a great solution.



> 12) If it is better to vent the room instead, how can I add intake holes for vents without letting light leak in? I'm having trouble thinking of something to cover it with without blocking the airflow.


Two 90 degree corners. Light can't go around corners.


> 13) How many oscillating fans do you use in the flowering room? You said the leaves should be constantly moving, does that mean the night cycle too? Would 4, one in each corner blowing inward towards the plants, be overkill?


Four small ones would work great. Even one really big fan makes a world of difference. I only run my fans during lights on but I run my dehumidifier all the time. 



> 14) I read on this thread that 60% humidity early flower and 50% late flower were best options for flowering. How is this possible with it all being in the same room? Is there one number i can just shoot for instead?


Lower is better. I'm able to keep my room at about 45% with the dehumidifier running full time. I've had mold at 60% before. 



> 15) Do you think with the 3 600's i might be better off making each flowering system with 3 posts instead of two, each with 5 holes to get a more even distribution of light? Or should they be able to easily cover the 47" fence post lengths of your original system? Again, space isn't an issue.


For sure it would be better but you would need to find a wider res to space the posts apart. What about a rain gutter on the end of the fence posts draining into the res?



> 16) You said you sometimes make cannabutter for your patients. Just with the extra trim, right? How and how much could you make off of one harvest's trim?
> And lastly, how potent is it as medicine? Pain reliever or what?


I only make it if my patients request it. I usually make bubble hash with the trim. You can find bubble bags on fleabay for as little as $50.

I don't make it every harvest. I usually save up 3-4 and do it all at once. I don't know how much bubble hash I get but it's a shit load! Way more than I would ever want to smoke. Shit's too harsh for me. Here are some better uses for bubble hash.

1) You can take the bubble hash like a pill. 

2)You can mix it in some cookie batter. 

3) You can take the bubble hash and disolve it in some heated brandy. It's great on a cold night by the fireplace.

4) Take some milk, add a little butter and warm it on the stove. Add some nutmeg, cinnamon and a lump of hash. Stir until the hash disolves. People have been drinking this recipe for thousands of years!



> God bless you, sir. By writing this thread you may have just literally saved lives. Thank you in advance for any help you can give.


That's why I wrote it bro! I'm really glad I can help you. All the luck in the world to you friend!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 28, 2008)

potpimp said:


> _*"The Mastah!"*_; it's not photoshopped.


Dude! I love the StinkBud 9000 sticker! You get an extra smiley face!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone want a StinkBuddy avitar? Here you go...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey stink, im in week 6 with my first flower system. At the end of week 7 it will be time to start my flush. Is there anything special to look for to know if the time is right to begin flushing? I noticed you said once that you let yours go an extra week-10 days before you started to flush. 
Thanks bro.

dude my room is blowin up huge...I cant wait to get that first harvest.


----------



## mercilus (Dec 28, 2008)

I was originally planning on going with a flood and drain system, but this post inspired me because my space/height is limited and this seems like I can modify it to fit better in my cabinet.

So after all returns were done on all the extra buckets I went to my local Lowes.



They had 4x4 vinyl fence post covers but they had a coating on the inside that was beige and made it a little thicker than what i see in your pictures? Anyone know if this will complicate things like maybe give off bad chemicals in the water or something?
I will probably be doing three - three foot long posts to fit my space. 

This will leave me 39 inches to the top of my cabinet. Minus some for the lighting of course. And yes, I have accounted for my resevoir already. I built a shelf in it that has my resevoir below it already so I just have to lay the Fence on top and thats how much space is left. So I may try a SCRoG grow to keep them short and bushy for my supports.

Anyways my biggest concern right now is getting the proper fence posts. If anyone can direct me to a good place to buy online or let me know that the stuff I am seeing at Lowes is safe. Why cant they just have the cheap thing PVC crap like everyone else uses lol =) have to get all fancy and fill them up to make them thicker!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 28, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink, im in week 6 with my first flower system. At the end of week 7 it will be time to start my flush. Is there anything special to look for to know if the time is right to begin flushing? I noticed you said once that you let yours go an extra week-10 days before you started to flush.
> Thanks bro.
> 
> dude my room is blowin up huge...I cant wait to get that first harvest.


The buds should be nice and dense. You will notice that the hairs are starting to turn orange/red. 

You should have nice fat trichromes also. They will still be clear but after the two weeks of flush they should turn cloudy. Some may even turn amber. 

Amber trichromes means it's time to harvest.

I bet you're getting excited bro!!! You will be the first to harvest with the StinkBud system.

Keep up the good work friend.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 28, 2008)

I know it cost more but there is a dealer for fence post on EBAY
PVC VINYL FENCE AND RAILING POST 4x4X6 - eBay (item 290032341587 end time Dec-09-08 05:53:50 PST)
he has 4x4 and 5x5 ther is more info around page 97-100 don't rmember exactly 




mercilus said:


> I was originally planning on going with a flood and drain system, but this post inspired me because my space/height is limited and this seems like I can modify it to fit better in my cabinet.
> 
> So after all returns were done on all the extra buckets I went to my local Lowes.
> 
> ...


----------



## mercilus (Dec 28, 2008)

stofmonster said:


> I know it cost more but there is a dealer for fence post on EBAY
> PVC VINYL FENCE AND RAILING POST 4x4X6 - eBay (item 290032341587 end time Dec-09-08 05:53:50 PST)
> he has 4x4 and 5x5 ther is more info around page 97-100 don't rmember exactly


Thanks for the link. It is a little more expensive but it will be good to know I am getting the right thing.

I am assuming that the ones I refered to I saw at Lowes were co-extruded ones? At least thats what it looks like from the pictures at the eBay link.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok i have some question on lighting, seems i fell asleep during that part of class. Say i have a small grow space that i would be able to fit 3 single posts systems. I dont have any lights yet so i'm a fresh slate but on a very limited budget for now. So my question is how do you calculate lumens? I would like to have 2 600 watters eventually but cant swing it right now due to my budget. Should i pick up 4 of those $20 150 watters(first choice) or 1 600w right now? would 4-150w equal the 1-600w based on light output and light penetration? I could always incorporate the 150w's later as supplementary lighting if i went this way so it wouldn't be an issue of wasting my money on those but if there is a really big disadvantage with using them then i will just do the one 600w light. Thanks for your input.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 28, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> The buds should be nice and dense. You will notice that the hairs are starting to turn orange/red.
> 
> You should have nice fat trichromes also. They will still be clear but after the two weeks of flush they should turn cloudy. Some may even turn amber.
> 
> ...


 
Judging from your pics stink (in your album) it looks as though i may need to flower for an extra week ..I think?

remember i went from 24/7 lights in veg. so they probably took a little extra time to start.

so i guess i will just keep a sharp eye on them.

My mountain top retreat smells so sweet!!!

look i made a rhyme..

I will be so proud and thankfull to be the first pupil to turn in the homework assignment!!!!

ps...i got that 4th 600 watter up....yehawwww


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 28, 2008)

dirth how many watts total are you running and how much bud you think your going to get off one setup


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 28, 2008)

andyman said:


> hey stinkbud Im lookn to order from dr cronic soon, didnt you say you ordered from them. ever heard of any problems gettin into the usa?
> thanks
> BIGGIE SMALL$37.50 1 $37.50 Blueberry regular$59.98 1 $59.98 Sensi - Afghan#1 $52.48 1 $52.48 World of Seeds Feminized Legend Collection Skunk 47 X 3 SEEDS$27.00 1 $27.00 Delivery$7.50 Total $184.46


 
Hey andyman -
I've ordered quite a bit of seeds in the past few months and kept up on seedbanks etc. I can say that I've read of Dr Chronic not shipping to US recently and taking money and not delivering. I have no experience personally with Dr Chronic. I've ordered a large majority - about 80% of my seeds - from Attitude. I'd say I've received about 5 orders from Attitude. I love the company! I've also got seeds from BC Bud Depot but it took FOREVER. 
My recommendation would be Attitude.

DP


----------



## roystoninthefareast (Dec 28, 2008)

hey this is brilliant !! THANK YOU !! (i needed a little help ) ( found it here ! )


----------



## roystoninthefareast (Dec 28, 2008)

dear mr stink bud - i think your whole system is brilliant - i am already anticipating your next post so thanks for sharing your knowledge !!!


----------



## andyman (Dec 28, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey andyman -
> I've ordered quite a bit of seeds in the past few months and kept up on seedbanks etc. I can say that I've read of Dr Chronic not shipping to US recently and taking money and not delivering. I have no experience personally with Dr Chronic. I've ordered a large majority - about 80% of my seeds - from Attitude. I'd say I've received about 5 orders from Attitude. I love the company! I've also got seeds from BC Bud Depot but it took FOREVER.
> My recommendation would be Attitude.
> 
> DP


thanks dp I plan on ordering from attitude now since my cousin told me he orders from there too. and now hearing this from you reasures me. again thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 28, 2008)

justinsbigbuds said:


> dirth how many watts total are you running and how much bud you think your going to get off one setup


 
4-600 watters.

How much? Maybe a LB ..i really dont know,, but i am gonna find out soon.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Ok i have some question on lighting, seems i fell asleep during that part of class. Say i have a small grow space that i would be able to fit 3 single posts systems. I dont have any lights yet so i'm a fresh slate but on a very limited budget for now. So my question is how do you calculate lumens? I would like to have 2 600 watters eventually but cant swing it right now due to my budget. Should i pick up 4 of those $20 150 watters(first choice) or 1 600w right now? would 4-150w equal the 1-600w based on light output and light penetration? I could always incorporate the 150w's later as supplementary lighting if i went this way so it wouldn't be an issue of wasting my money on those but if there is a really big disadvantage with using them then i will just do the one 600w light. Thanks for your input.


For sure go with the 600W light. Light is the single most import aspect of your grow.

Aeroponics has the *potential* to grow big plants quickly. The key is you have to have to address all the issues. Nutrients and O2 are just part of the equation. Light and CO2 are the others.

The same goes for light. You can keep adding lights until your blue in the face but when your plants use up all the CO2 in the room, they stop growing.

So it's important to understand the concept. The StinkBud method of growing address all aspects of the plants needs.

That's why I stress that light and CO2 are every bit as important as my Aero systems.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 29, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice - love the Stinkbud9000! Where do you order those?


I got it locally from a sign shop. The Binford Tools logo is from the show Home Improvement.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> For sure go with the 600W light. Light is the single most import aspect of your grow.
> 
> Aeroponics has the *potential* to grow big plants quickly. The key is you have to have to address all the issues. Nutrients and O2 are just part of the equation. Light and CO2 are the others.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply SB. I would like to apologize for my ignorance in advance but can you tell me why you would choose the 1 600w over the 4 150w's? is it because they dont penetrate as deeply or is 150 watts only 150w meaning i dont add up the 4x150w=600w? I was thinking of the 4 150 because of how you were stating you would like 4 600w vs 2 1000w. I was thinking that the 4 150's spread out would be better then 1 600 centrally mounted. I am sure i am wrong in my thinking but if you can please educate me as to why?


----------



## mercilus (Dec 29, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Thanks for the reply SB. I would like to apologize for my ignorance in advance but can you tell me why you would choose the 1 600w over the 4 150w's? is it because they dont penetrate as deeply or is 150 watts only 150w meaning i dont add up the 4x150w=600w? I was thinking of the 4 150 because of how you were stating you would like 4 600w vs 2 1000w. I was thinking that the 4 150's spread out would be better then 1 600 centrally mounted. I am sure i am wrong in my thinking but if you can please educate me as to why?


Lumens do not add up. A 600 watt bulb puts out more lumens than a 150 watt bulb. 







Bigger bulbs can cover a larger area. Please see table below for a generic coverage;

1000 Watt 6' x 6'
600 Watt 4' x 5'
400 Watt 2' x 4'
250 Watt 2' x 3'
150 Watt 2' x 2'


The 600 watt will also penetrate the top canopy of leaves better due to being brighter.

So moral of the story, the plants will get more of what they need(lumens) with a 600 watt.

With the 4 150's could hit about a 2 x 8 space approximately.


----------



## westmich (Dec 29, 2008)

I was wondering if the StinkBud System can be done at 1/4 scale. I have a small closet grow - actually a closet size bathroom with everything removed. It measures about 30" x 45" at the floor. I've got a simple closet grow going, but I am a big fan of this thread. I've considered doing the StinkBud System but it would require converting a room in the basement and a budget I don't have at the moment. However, can it be done in micro?

There are three principals that I think set the StinkBud System apart. I want my system to follow these:


Aeroponics - water, air, and nutrients are applied directly to the bare roots
Perpetual Grow - having a pre-defined harvest cycle at 3 weeks makes it ideal - I'd much rather get every 3 weeks than have to budget for every four months - the system can be scaled up and down based on the number of plants but the harvest will always be every three weeks (plus or minus based on nature of course)
No Clone Mothers/Seeds

Here is what I've been thinking. Something like 5 shoe box size (roughly, a bit deeper) totes using DWC. These would be heavly airiated so I think it would still qualify on principal 1. Each tote would hold 3 plants and spend 3 weeks in each of 5 stations hoping to get a 1/4 pound each harvest. Each box would have 'plugs' hanging off of it so I could just hook them to alternate stations and not transfer the plants from box to box. I would also need to sub divide the room in some way. Maybe a box or a muck larger tote.

Just thinking it through now.


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 29, 2008)

westmich said:


> However, can it be done in micro?


I had the idea of using little plastic toolboxes. It's such a small set-up that I don't think more than one plant would fit.


----------



## westmich (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually, it's not so much about shrinking down his components to 1/4 scale, but to follow the principles of his system as I outlined above. I just measured a shoe box at 10" x 13" x 5" deep. I should be able to get 3 - 3" net pots about 5" from center to center. Hopefully I can find a tote a little deeper. It is Deep Water Culture with a lot of air. The top couple of inches of water just below the net pots will be almost foamy with air. I never actually done it but my understanding is that it is very efficient if not quite as efficient as NFT.

But hey, if there is a way to shrink down the components or make 2 sprayers and 3 NFTs fit into the room I am all for it.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 29, 2008)

mercilus said:


> I was originally planning on going with a flood and drain system, but this post inspired me because my space/height is limited and this seems like I can modify it to fit better in my cabinet.
> 
> So after all returns were done on all the extra buckets I went to my local Lowes.
> 
> ...


 



Hey I went to lowes and had that same problem. Those posts are very heavy and would be a problem. If Im correct you found them in the building supplys section by the wood. What you need to do is go to the lawn and garden section outside the store, they should have the same 4x4 vinyl posts out there only without that hard beigh crap inside. Just regular vinyl post. They are also cheaper so it all works out!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 29, 2008)

Well Stinbud I am finally starting to make your systems and have come to a issue and just want to make sure im correct.
I made your clone system with no problems at all and your PDF's were great!!
I made your veg unit also but came to a very slight issue, when your making the "H" for the sprayers.
The instuctions says to cut seven 7" pieces of PVC pipe, and the 10" piece also.
So since you have the 10" piece from the "H" extending through the tub that means that there is no leg there because there is no elbow. I just ended up with one extra 7" piece and just wanted to make sure I wasnt missin something here?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2008)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Well Stinbud I am finally starting to make your systems and have come to a issue and just want to make sure im correct.
> I made your clone system with no problems at all and your PDF's were great!!
> I made your veg unit also but came to a very slight issue, when your making the "H" for the sprayers.
> The instuctions says to cut seven 7" pieces of PVC pipe, and the 10" piece also.
> So since you have the 10" piece from the "H" extending through the tub that means that there is no leg there because there is no elbow. I just ended up with one extra 7" piece and just wanted to make sure I wasnt missin something here?


That's your stir stick....yea that's it...

It can also be used as a really fat straw for those extra thick milkshakes.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry to post so quick again but had another question.
I was thinkin about your Aero/NFT system. (Flower system)
There was alot of ppl that were having problems with the roots growing out of the posts on the very end spot on the 4x4 post closest to the resivor. Everyone also seems to be very afraid to cut the roots, so I thought this could help.
Since the roots are so long when your taking the out of the veg unit and placing them in the flower unit, couldnt you position the roots on that last spot closest to the resivor to grow up the fence posts in the oppisite direction of the resivor.
This could resolve some stress of ppl thinking that cutting the roots would be harmful.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Dec 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> That's your stir stick....yea that's it...
> 
> It can also be used as a really fat straw for those extra thick milkshakes.


 
Thats great!
Thanks man I know it was probally a common sence question, I just wanted to make sure everything was correct.

I couldnt believe how easy it was to make those systems for how perfect they are.
It was soo much fun too, Thanks again


----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 29, 2008)

which page is the diagram for that on?


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 29, 2008)

repvip said:


> There's no way you will get decent spray with one 396 GPH pump to 40 sprayers! Sorry!
> 
> I've found the 396 to handle up to 20 ok.. with 22 the sprayers it was not powerful enough to completely spray 360 degrees. The ECO633 works great with 22--I don't know how it would handle with 40.... The 396 with 6-8 sprayers is working great for my cloning needs.





LionsRoor said:


> Just a thought: It might be nice to have the same pump for all - makes backup easier... (though I have chosen to run multiple sizes too). ...so while the AeroCloner may be able to get away with a smaller pump, the flower unit (14+) sprayheads can not. Now you need 2 types of extra pumps for emergencies... not really a big deal.
> 
> Note: The actual EZclone 30, uses a 500GPH pump for 17 sprayheads.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/EZ-Clone-30-site-hydroponic-cloning-system-New-Design_W0QQitemZ110322072116QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item110322072116&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




You two are correct. I'll be using the 396 in a cloner and a new 1056 in the 36 site unit. Pictures will be up in my thread soon. I've been too busy. BTW, my system looks like poop compared to some of your guys, but hey, I think it will work ok.


----------



## andyman (Dec 29, 2008)

mercilus said:


> Lumens do not add up. A 600 watt bulb puts out more lumens than a 150 watt bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From many things Ive been reading plants use lux not lumens . lumens is how bright our eyes see light not plants. the color spectrum is acctually more important. these highpressure sodiums and metahalides only make about 10% of usable light for plants so 90% is wasted in heat and electric consumption. Ive been so sick of hearing people talk about how many lumens there lights put out. look it up everyone then call me out on it. not knocking anyone but its something you should all look into. This is why Im using l.e.d and flourecent. and maybe 1 or 2 hid lights. the leds put out red and blue thats what plants need. they need a little ultraviolet colors for resin production and fatter buds, thats where the hid lights come in (mh & hps) so Im going to use the led's and many cfl's to give the ultraviolet. I may use one or 2 hid lights untill I can afford to switch to all led's and cfl.


----------



## andyman (Dec 29, 2008)

HERE ARE BETTER PLANS.
WHEN I PUT ON WHITE = WH OR BLACK = BLK OR GREEN FOR GROUND = GRE

YOU CAN SWITCH THE WH AND BLK AS LONG AS YOU DO ALL THEM THE SAME.
THIS WAS MADE FOR A DOUBLE POLE SINGLE THROW CONTACTOR.

THE 2 TERMINALS ON THE COIL ARE WERE THE POWER FROM YOUR TIMER/TRIGGER COME FROM.

(these are only numbered to go allong with my drawing. the contactor #'s prob wont match up.)

THE INPUT IS FROM YOUR WALL AND THE OUTPUT/LOAD IS WERE YOU PLUG YOUR PUMP/PUMPS IN AT

ps
also there is 2 spots were the wires cross over each other on the schematic.
They are not conected just jumping over it. 2 little humps to show not touching. hope that clears it up.
will add a build list later


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for that andy.... im gonna get a big fat F in electrical wiring class...lol can you give a parts list? so that dumbasses like myself can walk into lowes and hand a piece of paper over to the man in the lowes vest. and once i have the parts i think the diagram might make a little more sense.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok got another question. I picked up the blue labs truncheon ppm stick but dont know how to actually read it. There are 2 differect scales for ppm. one is 700x ec the other is 500xec. since there is a differecne of about 400ppm between the two which one do i use?


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for that andy.... im gonna get a big fat F in electrical wiring class...lol can you give a parts list? so that dumbasses like myself can walk into lowes and hand a piece of paper over to the man in the lowes vest. and once i have the parts i think the diagram might make a little more sense.


Check out my post #1713 a few pages back. i have a list of parts that i bought from lowes with upc and package codes. as far as the contactor you need to get that at a heating and cooling shop, lowes do not carry them anymore or at least thats what i was told when i inquired about them.


----------



## andyman (Dec 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for that andy.... im gonna get a big fat F in electrical wiring class...lol can you give a parts list? so that dumbasses like myself can walk into lowes and hand a piece of paper over to the man in the lowes vest. and once i have the parts i think the diagram might make a little more sense.


It does look kinda complicated on paper without the parts. Once parts in hand Im sure it will be easyer.

LIST

1- box of wire nuts (orange or yellow)
to fit 10-12 gage wire

2- wire about 2 foot of 12 or 14 gage
wire 12-3 or 14-3 should work 12 is 
probbly over kill

3- surge protector/power strip like what 
you would plug 5 or 6 pumps into.

4- box or bag of spade terminals female
(blue insulated ones should work)

5- a 30-40 amp double pole contactor

(I would get a 40 amp if I 
didnt allready have a 30 amp at
work. I might change it later. A single 
pole would work just ask me how.
or a double pole can be used to make 
it able to use 2 power strips or surge 
protectors. I will explain upon being 
asked.)

6- a box to put it all into so its neat and 
kept dry.

7- a appliance cord or lamp cord. nicer 
the better but not real important. ( I 
just used a lamp cord off a broken 
lamp)

8- electric tape

9- inline fuse ( optional overkill  )

also I will post pics of how to make it 2x as good with the same double pole contactor.
and Latinrascal is right Lowes doesnt carry contactors , they just look at you dumb when you ask them.
most furnace/ac place or lighting places have them. Any were that sells lots of diy electronical stuff should have them or tell you were to get them. 
Same thing could be used for one timer to run all your lights too.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks dude,,,that helped out alot.

what plugs into the wall? the green strip? and the black cord goes to the timer?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

the only problem with that idea jgoasnhja, is that the water will be flowing down the post towards the res every 5 minutes. I think even if you positioned the roots to head upwards, that over a very short period of time they would be pulled downwards by the water/ gravity.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont get these cuts can i get some help folks

1 - 11 1/2&#8221; length 11 inches and? 1/2? whats the 1/2 half a inch?

etc 
6 - 4 1/8&#8221; lengths
3 - 14 3/4&#8221; lengths
2 - 12 1/2&#8220;
2 - 13 1/2&#8221;


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 29, 2008)

yea that half an inch


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for reply..

one more question

this pvc pipe is it ok for stinkbuds setup,

its not white 

says pvc conduit rigide 75o C...bla bla..

is that cool for his harvest setup im just doing one.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> thanks for reply..
> 
> one more question
> 
> ...


heres pic of it.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> heres pic of it.


i think im missing something by the ball valve

didnt see it on his list or did i? 

this is not STUCK together havnt used liquids or pvc cement yet.

question is what am i missing besides the misters/garden hose 1/2 adapter(something from pic tells me im missing something)

it looks cool lol, 

i got more to cut, sorry to do it in this thread but it seems like a good idea


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 29, 2008)

do you have the T fitting for the pump?


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

oh thats the other T fitting turned around lol?..

whats 1 11 1/2

11 and a half inches..got it...


----------



## smokeweedeverydayofmylife (Dec 29, 2008)

in the flower room could i use on 1000 hps on a light mover


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

i tried putting the setup together of course i messed up on cutting pvc a few times but what can ya do lol..

seems like at bottom of my pvc piping i got the 2 inch piping in there because i didnt know how to correct elbow to T?, am i doing it right?.

number 2 question::::::::

im using t's at bottom am i spose to? all i know is i got 2 t's left and i need another few more to do other side?..

HELP ME FOLKS my camera is dead as of NOW


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

in stinks pic that bottom part looks like hes using a T as well,(by the elbow at bottom) the t is pointing at ground.

but he couldnt be i only got 2 t's left hows other side gona work?


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 29, 2008)

> 15) Do you think with the 3 600's i might be better off making each flowering system with 3 posts instead of two, each with 5 holes to get a more even distribution of light? Or should they be able to easily cover the 47" fence post lengths of your original system? Again, space isn't an issue.


Hey - great idea! I am also setting up my room with 3 x 600 watt lights (1 light per unit). This is the design I came up with for a 3 post AeroNFT as you suggest...

I hope all goes well for you and your people.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

that looks alot easier 

lol im struggling with this!


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> that looks alot easier
> 
> lol im struggling with this!


this is what iv done so far, cutting, putting together etc seeing how it looks


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 29, 2008)

should i just start my own thread ?


----------



## alsoranmike (Dec 29, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> should i just start my own thread ?


maybe call it "tape-measure 101"

just teasing ya....now back to lurking.


----------



## andyman (Dec 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks dude,,,that helped out alot.
> 
> what plugs into the wall? the green strip? and the black cord goes to the timer?


yes, exactly


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> this is what iv done so far, cutting, putting together etc seeing how it looks


You got it right bro. You just need another side just like that one but only one inch higher.

The high side goes on the back causing the water to drain into the res.

I may have fucked up on the parts lists. My mom made me smoke pot before I did it!

You need to create the big "H" and connect the two sides together with it.

The long pieces are the plant supports.

The fist one is always the hardest. After you put together the first system you can build and set up a new one in a few hours.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 30, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey - great idea! I am also setting up my room with 3 x 600 watt lights (1 light per unit). This is the design I came up with for a 3 post AeroNFT as you suggest...
> 
> I hope all goes well for you and your people.


That plan looks really nice Lion! Are you using a larger res? I mean is it wider?

Make sure and post some photos after you build it bro! I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought these pics might keep everyone motivated!

Check out my bathroom! The harvest is drying now. 

From left to right: Elvy, Skunk, AK47, Blueberry, Bubblegum and Goo. Yikes!

I'm letting them hang to dry this time. Why? I went snowboarding instead

Remember my little 6 hole experiment? How is it looking to you? Do you think the experiment is a success?

The light is my very first light! It's a 1000W MH I bought for $225 15 years ago. I can't even imagine how many crops it's produced over the years. I can safely say it's paid for itself. Notice how the buds are growing fine under a MH? No CO2 either. 

It just goes to show you how easy it is to build a small system with just one light for both veg and flower.


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

STINKBUD Im assuming you have a 2nd bathroom. lol my ol lady would kill me if I did that to our bathroom. till she smelled the done product.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 30, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Ok got another question. I picked up the blue labs truncheon ppm stick but dont know how to actually read it. There are 2 differect scales for ppm. one is 700x ec the other is 500xec. since there is a differecne of about 400ppm between the two which one do i use?


Can someone please answer this for me. Thanks


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 30, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Can someone please answer this for me. Thanks


Until someone who knows from experience comes along I can take a little stab at this. Sorry if I over explain things you already know, but just starting at zero so everyone can follow.

To start with you should know that TDS is the amount of dissolved salts in a solution. This is measured by passing current through the solution and measuring the conductivity of the liquid. This real, measurable number is EC (electrical conductivity). EC is then converted into an estimated ppm number by your TDS meter based on the EC. Because ppms are just a guess, different manufacturers use differant ways to convert EC to ppms.

What your meter is showing you are two different ways to convert the EC into ppms. Some meters automatically use one and others use the other. My suggestion would be to start using the 1 EC = 700 ppms as this will give you a lighter nute load and if you don't see any nute burn then start using the 500 scale to try and maximize the amount of nutes you are giving.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 30, 2008)

Stink, do you dry your buds in the light? I always thought light deteriated the buds and that your supposed to dry in a cool dark place.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 30, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink, do you dry your buds in the light? I always thought light deteriated the buds and that your supposed to dry in a cool dark place.


Usually my bathroom is dark! 

My mother in law is staying with us so I can't hang them anywhere else.

And to be honest with you I don't notice any difference. I've read that UV breaks down THC but I can't imagine that much UV is coming out of my MH light.

I wonder if anyone has actually has done a scientific study to find out if this is for real or just another myth.

I know you don't want to dry your buds in the Sun but I wonder if people just assumed it was the same for drying indoors. 

They may have assumed it was the light that made the buds less potent but actually is was the UV rays.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Thought you guys might appreciate the beautiful colors my Blueberry is turning. It's on the last week of flush and only has a few more days before harvest.


Fuckin gorgeous bro! Goin with power skunkXblueberry from seedsman next time, your pics just made me even happier with my decision! Rep+

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Usually my bathroom is dark!
> 
> My mother in law is staying with us so I can't hang them anywhere else.
> 
> ...


your mh does make uv rays. not as much as the sun but a lot. they put out such a wide array of colors of the light spectrum.


----------



## TheClouds (Dec 30, 2008)

im in my forth week of flower and it just seams a lil off. i feel i should be buddin a lil better. what am i missing? is it good for the plant to start clippin fan leafs to let in more light?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats a beautiful harvest as usual Stink. Your in Cali right? Do you have many places to snowboard out there? I don't even have any snow here to ride. I hope to make it up to New York in February to get a weekend of boarding in.


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe i can contribute something that i learned today. How about placing a very small submersible pump to stir up the res every time the pump kicks on. Maybe just lay it on is side and let er rip. Good Idea or a waste of time???


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> Maybe i can contribute something that i learned today. How about placing a very small submersible pump to stir up the res every time the pump kicks on. Maybe just lay it on is side and let er rip. Good Idea or a waste of time???


As long as it doesnt add too much heat
I dont see as it would really help. it would be better to run when the pumps not running probly


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> As long as it doesnt add too much heat
> I dont see as it would really help. it would be better to run when the pumps not running probly


I doubt it would add much heat. I'm gonna try it with a 66gph pump to see what happens. 

I think it will help by keeping alot of the nutes stirred up and if it comes on every time your pumps do it should do the trick of keeping the nutes from settling to the bottom .


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 30, 2008)

you are the man stink!


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 30, 2008)

ill do the other side except a inch bigger away from rez.

i got a question tho, im about to go grab another few T's and another pz of 3/4 pvc piping

my question is, those parts in the middle of 20 20" is T's
*
but whats the size same as end? 14 3/4?????????????????????????*


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

latinrascal said:


> I doubt it would add much heat. I'm gonna try it with a 66gph pump to see what happens.
> 
> I think it will help by keeping alot of the nutes stirred up and if it comes on every time your pumps do it should do the trick of keeping the nutes from settling to the bottom .


as long as it didnt make it hot , guess it couldnt hurt. might improve it greatly, if you try it you should keep a journal of it to see. or side by side test


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

Any one have any luck with these. or other automated seed.

Can you take clones from the autos?
*Lowlife Automatic AK47 Autoflowering **Back in Stock***



The new wave of auto-flowering hybrids is finally here, and leading from the front is the Automatic AK47. This was our first foray into the auto-flowering world and still our favourite. Crossing the very best AK47 we could find with the auto-flowering genes of Lowryder, we have produced a strain that is the perfect blend of the two. Everything that we loved about the AK47 has been left intact from its beautiful aroma and resin encrusted buds through to its unique bud structure and astonishing potency. The cross with Lowryder means that now it can be grown virtually anywhere. Balconies, patios, window boxes, indoors or outdoors, connoisseur grade marijuana is now attainable for every grower. Auto-flowering strains flower in response to age rather than light cycle. Automatic AK47 will grow vegetatively for approximately 14 days then enter into a rapid, almost violent flowering period. For the next 56 days they will branch out profusely, throw out pistils in their thousands, calyxes will swell and a coating of resin glands will make the mature plant glisten as if dusted with fine diamonds. Odour levels are quite high and a large quantity of flowering females can certainly produce quite an aroma. There are 2 distinct variations in aroma, one is somewhat spicy and the other is sweet but both types produce the same effect. Previously, especially in the northern hemisphere, the average grower was limited to the strains one could grow successfully. Now with Automatic AK47 you can grow marijuana that before, many would have no chance of fully ripening under natural outdoor conditions. With a lifespan of a mere 70 days from seed to harvest it is not only possible to get an early harvest of high quality marijuana but multiple harvests per season. Indoors, a perpetual harvest has never been easier to maintain. The increased height compared to earlier auto-flowering strains brings with it increased yield. Indoors under lights is the optimum growing environment for Automatic AK47, coupled with a light regime of 20/4 and adequate root space, yield can easily surpass 40g per plant but even outdoors with no supplemental lighting during summer, 30g per plant is very common. We believe that our Automatic AK47 is the most potent auto-flowering hybrid available as well as the heaviest yielder.
*Genetics**:* AK47 x Lowryder

*Variety**:* Mostly Sativa/Ruderalis 

*Type:* f1 hybrid

*Harvest Date:* 56 days from start of flowering

*Flowering Period:* 8 weeks


----------



## repvip (Dec 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> Any one have any luck with these. or other automated seed.
> 
> Can you take clones from the autos?
> *Lowlife Automatic AK47 Autoflowering **Back in Stock***
> ...


You can't clone ruderalis plants!! (autoflowering marijuana species)

I wouldn't use these. Spend the extra money and get feminized, non-autoflowering seeds... use attitudes mix and match! You won't regret it 

EDIT: this is coming from someone who has grown lowryder, lowryder #2 and lowryder #2 x AK47... get some real genetics... Blue Cheese baby!


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks repvip
thats just what I wanted to know

Im ordering very soon

[FONT=verdana, arial]Paradise Seeds Sensi Star ***OUT OF STOCK***[/FONT] 

[FONT=verdana, arial]Remove[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]*Qty*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]*Cost*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]$85.28[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial]Pick and Mix Seeds / Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized[/FONT]
Number of Seeds: 3 Seeds 


[FONT=verdana, arial]Remove[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]*Qty*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]*Cost*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]$51.16[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]*Discount*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]*FREE G13 LABS POWER SKUNK 5 Reg SEEDS*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]*Discount*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]*1 X FREE GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED Worth £8*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]*Discount*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]*+ 1 X FREE DIESEL FEM SEED Worth £8*[/FONT]
but I was checking them out so I could get 2 outdoor crops a year also. but if they are not cloneable than I wont mess with them.

just found out if you type "420" in on the [FONT=verdana, arial]*Enter Discount Coupon Code*[/FONT]

you get an extra 15% off, how cool is that. @ the attitude seed shop


----------



## repvip (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice choice of the Blueberry 

Attitude is great! I pick and mixed the following:
Blueberry
White Berry
White Widow
G13 Haze
Passion #1
Durban Posion
Blue Cheese

All germinated and are vegging great! Blue Cheese is finishing up in dirt from an earlier grow and smells *so good!! *The smell is so sweet it makes my cheeks pucker up like I just tasted a sour patch kid 

You can't clone autoflowerings because there is no real vegetative stage... the plant has no way to "revert" back to vegetative growth. Also, I planted 30 Lowryder #2 X AK47 on 10-1-08. 56 days my ass! Something like 17 germinated(horrible rate). Two plants were harvested about two weeks ago and were the best genetics. 4 plants are confirmed hermaphrodites--aka shit. The rest are STILL flowering and just appear to be shitty genetics. 2 additional that are flowering appear to be good. so... 4 great plants and a bunch of shit is how I will remember my last Lowryder grow!!


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

repvip said:


> Nice choice of the Blueberry
> 
> Attitude is great! I pick and mixed the following:
> Blueberry
> ...


added to my order and it went through

-Paradise Seeds Sensi Star (10)
-Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized (3)
-Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Feminized (1
-Paradise seeds White Berry Feminized 1
-Customer care
Customer CareFREE G13 LABS POWER SKUNK 5 Reg SEEDS
1 X FREE GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED 
+ 1 X FREE DIESEL FEM SEED
+ 1 X FREE PURPLE LADY FEMINIZED SEED 

this is how my order went. got 3 blueberry , 10 sensi star, and 1 of each of the rest since they are feminized


----------



## repvip (Dec 30, 2008)

andyman said:


> added to my order and it went through
> 
> -Paradise Seeds Sensi Star (10)
> -Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized (3)
> ...


Was Sensi Star in stock?

Save those free power skunk for an outdoor grow... or the garbage. I have 10 flowering since 11-10-08 and they have to be the saddest strain I have ever seen!! We are talking 6 weeks under a 1000w HPS with NO SMELL, barely any crystals, and sad buds that are all sparse with hair and no density. A complete waste of time. 

At least I can practice making bubble hash yum yum!


----------



## andyman (Dec 30, 2008)

repvip said:


> Was Sensi Star in stock?
> 
> Save those free power skunk for an outdoor grow... or the garbage. I have 10 flowering since 11-10-08 and they have to be the saddest strain I have ever seen!! We are talking 6 weeks under a 1000w HPS with NO SMELL, barely any crystals, and sad buds that are all sparse with hair and no density. A complete waste of time.
> 
> At least I can practice making bubble hash yum yum!


 planned on doing all the free ones outside and taking clones from them. the sensi star was not in stock but from what I read about there stock they get them in pretty quick. that so sucks about the power skunk. also doing clones of the rest outside and inside. cant wait


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 30, 2008)

> I thought these pics might keep everyone motivated!


 I, for one, am motivated! - nice work, Stink!


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 30, 2008)

whats pics?


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 30, 2008)

> That plan looks really nice Lion! Are you using a larger res? I mean is it wider?
> 
> Make sure and post some photos after you build it bro! I can't wait to see it in action.


Thanks - just a small modification to your design... that is the Botanicare 25 gallon Multi-Res and blank lid. It is the same res used for the TurboGarden line from Botanicare. I had one of the bottoms and ordered a new blank lid. This jacks the cost big time, but without going to some sort of trough system, I could not find a good res for the width... I love Botanicare too! Thanks for the props - and the motivation. I will post some pics when complete. Here is a link to the above mentioned resi:

http://growwurks.com/botanicare-25-gallon-reservoir-bottom.aspx


----------



## mercilus (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheaper alternative timers with 1 minute intervals available. Anyone have any experience with these or any others?

http://www.marineandreef.com/Digital_Power_Center_Timer_Coralife_p/res01692.htm

http://www.reefshops.com/aquarium-digital-programmable-timer-wave-maker-light.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~category~Hamilton_24hr_Digital_Timer_with_2_Outlets_Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies_Lighting_Accessories_Timers~vendor~Hamilton~SearchStr~~action~view~idProduct~HT3113~idCategory~FILTACTM.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?category=NewTek_1_Outlet_24hr_Digital_Timer_Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies_Lighting_Accessories_Timers&vendor=SKN_Enterprises&SearchStr=&action=view&idProduct=SE1131&idCategory=FILTACTM


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> Cheaper alternative timers with 1 minute intervals available. Anyone have any experience with these or any others?
> 
> http://www.marineandreef.com/Digital_Power_Center_Timer_Coralife_p/res01692.htm
> 
> ...


NONE of these are repeat cycle timers. yes they go down to a min. but they only have 6-8 cycles per day. you would need a "repeat cycle timer" so it can run 1 on 5 off over and over never changing.
hope this helps
cause ive bought a few of those digital timers with the 2 outlets


----------



## latinrascal (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> Cheaper alternative timers with 1 minute intervals available. Anyone have any experience with these or any others?
> 
> http://www.marineandreef.com/Digital_Power_Center_Timer_Coralife_p/res01692.htm
> 
> ...


You wont be able to use those for this setup. Even though they are timeable to 1 minute you only have 7 to 8 times a day to program them to come on vs the 1 on 5 off of SB's system that come on around 11 times an hour. you could probably stretch it to 1 on 15 off but you might be pushing it from what i have read and even then you would need it to come on 4 times an hour so after 2 hours those timers would be worthless.


----------



## DoobyDoo (Dec 31, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Remember my little 6 hole experiment? How is it looking to you? Do you think the experiment is a success?


Yes I do! What strain is that again? I believe you said it is a pure sativa but I don't recall what strain exactly.

I just picked up some White Russian seeds, but those are going to have to wait until after the New Year to get started... I've got a date with snow-covered mountains.

My cloner unit is up and running, the veg unit is ready and just needs to be glued together. On the 4th it is time to put the first batch of clones into the veg unit, so I'll have pictures shortly after that.

And of course, thanks once again Stink!!!


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

After bullet proofing my system and fixing the leaks, it is ready. I have double and tripple coated the ends. I will be moving the setup after I get a new house and wanted to make sure I built it like a tank.

Here is my 36 site AeroFlo2 copy. I made it a bit wider to fill my homebox xl.

Design






Construction


















Like I said earlier, it sure is ugly but I can abuse the system and it keeps on working.


----------



## robotninja (Dec 31, 2008)

good golly miss molly, that thing is a beast


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll take that as a compliment.

It looks no where near as good as the commercial one. But nothing beats hand made!


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> It looks no where near as good as the commercial one. But nothing beats hand made!


cool, I might just have to make one like this for my friends closet. but smaller.
good job


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

do the store bought ones spray downward instead of upward.
Anyone know if it would make a diference?
I was thinking of doing it spraying down so the roots arnt on the sprayers


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

andyman said:


> do the store bought ones spray downward instead of upward.
> Anyone know if it would make a diference?
> I was thinking of doing it spraying down so the roots arnt on the sprayers


They spray sideways, I was trying that but ran into problems and just went the easy way. You would have to use a thinner pipe (I used 1/2" PVC) and offset it from the top side more than the side.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been thinking of a guard system to protect the sprayers from the roots without hindering the flow of water from the sprayers. If you think of a good way be sure to let me know.

P.S. Stinkbud, Your setup is nice. I'm not really going to be working on your level but just wanted to let you know that your thread gave me the nuts to attempt this myself.

To everyone else looking to build this system, get the thicker tighter fitting caps, I got the cheapo loosey goosey ones and had to coat them a few layers to keep all the leaks out.


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I have been thinking of a guard system to protect the sprayers from the roots without hindering the flow of water from the sprayers. If you think of a good way be sure to let me know.
> 
> P.S. Stinkbud, Your setup is nice. I'm not really going to be working on your level but just wanted to let you know that your thread gave me the nuts to attempt this myself.
> 
> To everyone else looking to build this system, get the thicker tighter fitting caps, I got the cheapo loosey goosey ones and had to coat them a few layers to keep all the leaks out.


like netcups over the sprayers or window screen?

I was thinking of doing a test one with the sprayers mounted inside the fence post. drilled threw the top upside down then have little hoses that ran off what little threads stuck out , to a manifold to the pump. then there would be no pipe or sprayers in the way of the roots.
this would be just a test experimental one. I will still be using master stinkbuds way for my major grow.


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I have been thinking of a guard system to protect the sprayers from the roots without hindering the flow of water from the sprayers. If you think of a good way be sure to let me know.
> 
> P.S. Stinkbud, Your setup is nice. I'm not really going to be working on your level but just wanted to let you know that your thread gave me the nuts to attempt this myself.
> 
> To everyone else looking to build this system, get the thicker tighter fitting caps, I got the cheapo loosey goosey ones and had to coat them a few layers to keep all the leaks out.


 spray on bedliner works good for leaks and fills in gaps and cracks


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 31, 2008)

> Here is my 36 site AeroFlo2 copy. I made it a bit wider to fill my homebox xl.


 Nice! I've made a few of these too - fun aren't they! My Mom grows some killer butter leaf and basil with hers (of course the killer boo works too!). You are stoked!


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

JB Weld and Silicone were just easier to get for me. I wouldn't know the first thing about spray on bed liner.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

andyman said:


> like netcups over the sprayers or window screen?
> 
> I was thinking of doing a test one with the sprayers mounted inside the fence post. drilled threw the top upside down then have little hoses that ran off what little threads stuck out , to a manifold to the pump. then there would be no pipe or sprayers in the way of the roots.
> this would be just a test experimental one. I will still be using master stinkbuds way for my major grow.


I would say drill the hole large enough to clear the supply tube for the sprayer and threading it through from the inside and then all you have to worry about is securing the supply tube to the outside. Working inside these channels is no fun.


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I would say drill the hole large enough to clear the supply tube for the sprayer and threading it through from the inside and then all you have to worry about is securing the supply tube to the outside. Working inside these channels is no fun.


if I used fishtank air hose I could just pull it threw the post with the sprayer on allready and when it stopped at the hole it would seal cause it would be larger there cause of the threads making the hose larger


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 31, 2008)

> do the store bought ones spray downward instead of upward.
> Anyone know if it would make a diference?
> I was thinking of doing it spraying down so the roots arnt on the sprayers


Yo AndyMan - the retail versions utilize a sprayline that does spray at a downward angle through a series of pinholes... Check this book out for detailed instructions on how to make an exact replica of the AeroFlo2 Gen1 - the AeroFlo2 has just recently been upgraded - the second generation of the AF2 utilizes external tubing and sprayheads. The first AeroFlo's used 6" round PVC tubing.

Here is a link to the book with great instruction on how to build an AeroFlo2: http://www.howtohydroponics.com/aero_hydroponic_system.html

The latest AeroFlo - http://www.cropshop.no/updated/images/AF14-de-face.gif I think most of us on this thread could build this by looking at the pic? Pretty clean, huh? I want to make one for fun. I feel the Stinkbud design is superior for serveral reasons (which I won't go into - thank goodness!) ...perhaps modify to more of an NFT design as the wonderful StinkMachine... what you can't see in this pic is the adjustable drain tube for run-off - perhaps axe this and let it run off the edge... and then get rid of the external spray lines, and then - oh why bother... you improve it and you have the Stinkbud 9000 - just start there! ha ha


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo AndyMan - the retail versions utilize a sprayline that does spray at a downward angle through a series of pinholes... Check this book out for detailed instructions on how to make an exact replica of the AeroFlo2 Gen1 - the AeroFlo2 has just recently been upgraded - the second generation of the AF2 utilizes external tubing and sprayheads. The first AeroFlo's used 6" round PVC tubing.
> 
> Here is a link to the book with great instruction on how to build an AeroFlo2: http://www.howtohydroponics.com/aero_hydroponic_system.html
> 
> The latest AeroFlo - http://www.cropshop.no/updated/images/AF14-de-face.gif I think most of us on this thread could build this by looking at the pic? Pretty clean, huh? I want to make one for fun. I feel the Stinkbud design is superior for serveral reasons (which I won't go into - thank goodness!) ...perhaps modify to more of an NFT design as the wonderful StinkMachine... what you can't see in this pic is the adjustable drain tube for run-off - perhaps axe this and let it run off the edge... and then get rid of the external spray lines, and then - oh why bother... you improve it and you have the Stinkbud 9000 - just start there! ha ha


cool thanks
this pic is just what I was thinking about making in a trial size version. Planning on using stinkbuds plan mostly (if it aint broke dont fix it). and do small experimental ones I can give my close friends to use.


----------



## mercilus (Dec 31, 2008)

While I was at work today, I designed a remake of this system to fit a cabinet I have. 

The resevoir is already set and all that fits fine, although the 4x4's will cover more of the res. than in the StinkBud design due to space limitations.

* Five 2" net pots per 3' post.
* Five ezclone sprayers per 3' post.

My question is, will the 396 eco plus water pump be able to handle 20 ezclone sprayers or should I step up a size?

I will post my graph paper design, its to scale however I don't have the measurements listed.. Basically each square represents an inch.





Also, one other question that came up, and I dont seem to see answered. How were the pumps attached to the pvc feeders? Silicone or is it just a tight fit? Never worked with PVC but I have lots of tubing laying around


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> While I was at work today, I designed a remake of this system to fit a cabinet I have.
> 
> The resevoir is already set and all that fits fine, although the 4x4's will cover more of the res. than in the StinkBud design due to space limitations.
> 
> ...


you need a 500 gph kind 25 ghp each spray head. a 400 might work but real close.
my 190 does 10 spray heads so maybe. I think it would be even more of a finer mist with more power. finer the mist the better


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> While I was at work today, I designed a remake of this system to fit a cabinet I have.
> 
> The resevoir is already set and all that fits fine, although the 4x4's will cover more of the res. than in the StinkBud design due to space limitations.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the ECO 633, it costs double but water pressure is what makes the sprayers work.


----------



## mercilus (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, that is what I had figured. Thanks for the info, I will go with the 633.

I will order the pump and the 120 micron filter here now. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mercilus (Dec 31, 2008)

Look at this timer I just found! Sorry if it was already posted, but a NICE CHEAP alternative.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capNFTtimer.asp


----------



## DoubleBubble (Dec 31, 2008)

I just finished reading every post of this thread and went and purchased everything for my cloner. I had to order some of the parts like timer, pump, EZ cloner sprayers, etc. but I went to Lowes Home Improvement and look what I saw when I went to look for my 18 gallon Roughneck. Those are all 18 gallon. I am sorry Stink but that is FUNNY! Thank you so much for everything you have shared and continue to share here and in life in general. I too will pass it on. I just will eventually build them all but for now the cloner will be a welcome addition. I can't wait to get my issue of HT in May. Is there some way I could get you to sign my copy? Seriously! Thanks again and sorry about the totes! LMAO


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> Look at this timer I just found! Sorry if it was already posted, but a NICE CHEAP alternative.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


the nft-1 is the one you want
1 on 5 off


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DoubleBubble said:


> I just finished reading every post of this thread and went and purchased everything for my cloner. I had to order some of the parts like timer, pump, EZ cloner sprayers, etc. but I went to Lowes Home Improvement and look what I saw when I went to look for my 18 gallon Roughneck. Those are all 18 gallon. I am sorry Stink but that is FUNNY! Thank you so much for everything you have shared and continue to share here and in life in general. I too will pass it on. I just will eventually build them all but for now the cloner will be a welcome addition. I can't wait to get my issue of HT in May. Is there some way I could get you to sign my copy? Seriously! Thanks again and sorry about the totes! LMAO


that pic is how it was at Menards store when I went but all 14gal roughneck


----------



## DoubleBubble (Dec 31, 2008)

I am pretty savy when it comes to wiring things like relays and contactors and such because I used to install all of the equipment in police cars, fire trucks, ambulances and such for a 2way radio company. I haven't even looked at it yet but since you are around I was wondering what you think about an idea I have. I want to use a garage door opener that I am not using for a light mover for my 1000 hps and was wondering what you think (or anyone else) about how to make it go back and forth continuously. Any ideas? It may be as simple as making it "think" it hit something on its way down and short the leads that tell it to close once it is in the "up" position if that makes sense.


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DoubleBubble said:


> I am pretty savy when it comes to wiring things like relays and contactors and such because I used to install all of the equipment in police cars, fire trucks, ambulances and such for a 2way radio company. I haven't even looked at it yet but since you are around I was wondering what you think about an idea I have. I want to use a garage door opener that I am not using for a light mover for my 1000 hps and was wondering what you think (or anyone else) about how to make it go back and forth continuously. Any ideas? It may be as simple as making it "think" it hit something on its way down and short the leads that tell it to close once it is in the "up" position if that makes sense.


wow great minds/stoners must think alike
I was planning on doing the same when I find one at a garage sale or auction cheap.
there are several ways to do it.
timed
switches at both ends
or others im sure but to ripped to think about it. just mixed strawberry cough and a outdoor sativa bagseed that kicked ass. rolled it all in one spliff and man it tasted weird. good mix.
anyway back to the idea.
if you had a switch that it could touch at both ends it could send it back the other way. or on a timer with a relay/contactor
and maybe some sort of delay before it started moving back the other way.

or put on some sort of motor speed control on it running all the time just real slow. that would probly be the best way so you could adjust the speed the lights moved.
Im also thinking of a light mover like a big celing fan that could rotate 4 lights or more , just by powers of 4 since you have 4 blades like a fan. (4,8,16) unless i did a 3 blade or 2 blade system. anyway the wight of the light or lights would have to be even.
throw me your ideas and maybe we could combine them or something.
thats the best part about this site , everyone is helping each other out. I love this site, I think my ol lady is getting jelouse


----------



## repvip (Dec 31, 2008)

mercilus said:


> Look at this timer I just found! Sorry if it was already posted, but a NICE CHEAP alternative.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


mercilus: this timer will work perfect for this system! And it has the added bonus of not having any knobs to accidentally knock. Yes--there has been quite a few people who have accidentally knocked the settings on their adjustable recycle timer!

If my art dne ever burns up I will most likely get this cheaper one.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Dec 31, 2008)

andyman said:


> wow great minds/stoners must think alike
> I was planning on doing the same when I find one at a garage sale or auction cheap.
> there are several ways to do it.
> timed
> ...


I have a 4'X12'X55" area so I am going to mount the opener above the ceiling and maybe mount wheels on lights so that they ride along on top of the sheet rock with a slot for them and the attachments from light to opener, if that makes sense. Like you say, a switch at each end that makes contact and sends the signal to go the other way. Basically two doorbell/garage door buttons at each end wired in parallel, duh! That is it! Wow a free mover! I just need to move the insulation between the two ceiling joists, cut a slot, mount the opener, mount the light and maybe some wheels. I will let you know how it goes. Unfortunately, I am in constant pain and can only do so much so I have to wait for a friend to come help me. He is great! I just tell him what we are doing and he does the lifting and such. If I do too much I can take some medicine but then we start making mistakes because I am "medicated". Well, I better start drawing a sketch so he will have something to follow since he doesn't take as much medicine as I do. LMAO


----------



## DoubleBubble (Dec 31, 2008)

That is the one I just ordered from the same place. $50 what a bargain!


----------



## andyman (Dec 31, 2008)

DoubleBubble said:


> I have a 4'X12'X55" area so I am going to mount the opener above the ceiling and maybe mount wheels on lights so that they ride along on top of the sheet rock with a slot for them and the attachments from light to opener, if that makes sense. Like you say, a switch at each end that makes contact and sends the signal to go the other way. Basically two doorbell/garage door buttons at each end wired in parallel, duh! That is it! Wow a free mover! I just need to move the insulation between the two ceiling joists, cut a slot, mount the opener, mount the light and maybe some wheels. I will let you know how it goes. Unfortunately, I am in constant pain and can only do so much so I have to wait for a friend to come help me. He is great! I just tell him what we are doing and he does the lifting and such. If I do too much I can take some medicine but then we start making mistakes because I am "medicated". Well, I better start drawing a sketch so he will have something to follow since he doesn't take as much medicine as I do. LMAO


I would use higher amp swithes with longer shafts on them like the ones in fridges and car doors for the dome light


----------



## DoubleBubble (Dec 31, 2008)

andyman said:


> I would use higher amp swithes with longer shafts on them like the ones in fridges and car doors for the dome light


 It is already wired for the button to simply close a contact which then activates it with the motor running off of its own power source so the amperage shouldn't be an issue. Any momentary contact switch should work. The wiring inside determines which way it travels based on its location/last direction of travel I believe. I need to go look at it but I think I will wait for tomorrow if I am going to make it till midnight I better save my energy. LOL I am not as young as I used to be and this back limits me to being up out of bed for only a few hours a day broken into a few shifts.


----------



## blujay42 (Dec 31, 2008)

andyman said:


> the nft-1 is the one you want
> 1 on 5 off


I just wanted to post to inform you all i'm designing/building a device that can be attached to power strips and turn them on/off at the desired interval of 1 - 5. 

Right now the electronics cost for the parts rounds out at around 21$, and either 4$ for a big high-voltage relay (enclosed unit, 2 plugs.... get to play with high voltage... eh) 

So rather than play with high voltage I figured I would build something to physically switch a power strip. Then you can sell the unit and people can just use it with power strips they have laying around. That would also give you a lot of sockets.

So that's 6 outlets or however much can safely be loaded onto a power strip for about 30$ tops.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 31, 2008)

blujay42 said:


> I just wanted to post to inform you all i'm designing/building a device that can be attached to power strips and turn them on/off at the desired interval of 1 - 5.
> 
> Right now the electronics cost for the parts rounds out at around 21$, and either 4$ for a big high-voltage relay (enclosed unit, 2 plugs.... get to play with high voltage... eh)
> 
> ...


Please post a DIY thread on it. I thought about making one myself then got to pricing it out on digikey and gave up.


----------



## want_my_ink (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks.........................................


----------



## Bluegenie (Dec 31, 2008)

SB - wot a system. ive read this twice just to soak it all in and only posted once re 15/15 timers. understand totally how you do this and have all the parts to convert my current system to urs exactly. becuse i live in the uk the only problem i have is i cannot buy ur nutrients anywhere in europe. i can buy them from USA but postage is 3-4 times the price of the nuts. i have built the cloner - very easy as i smoked a joint and my plumber/stoner mate put it together, lolol.
could u help me on the nutrient thing or mayb advise on something similar that i can source in the uk. 

thx for all ur excel info and i hope u can b of help.


----------



## Bluegenie (Dec 31, 2008)

sry also rapid rooters dont exist in europe either. i have tons of grogan cubes but ive read that clones r difficult to remove from these????????????/


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 1, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> SB - wot a system. ive read this twice just to soak it all in and only posted once re 15/15 timers. understand totally how you do this and have all the parts to convert my current system to urs exactly. becuse i live in the uk the only problem i have is i cannot buy ur nutrients anywhere in europe. i can buy them from USA but postage is 3-4 times the price of the nuts. i have built the cloner - very easy as i smoked a joint and my plumber/stoner mate put it together, lolol.
> could u help me on the nutrient thing or mayb advise on something similar that i can source in the uk.
> 
> thx for all ur excel info and i hope u can b of help.


Glad to help mate! 

I think any organic nutes will work. Just follow the recipe from the manufacture.

Dutch Maters might be a brand you can get. What major brands do you guys have in the UK?

Good luck bro!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 1, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> sry also rapid rooters dont exist in europe either. i have tons of grogan cubes but ive read that clones r difficult to remove from these????????????/


You don't have to use rapid rooter plugs. Rockwool or any other starter medium will work.

Just put the plug and plant into the net pot together. Don't try to separate the roots from the medium.

After the first batch you only run clones anyway so It's only an issue the first batch.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 1, 2009)

Let me be the first to welcome you all into 2009.

Hopefully 2009 will be your best year ever!

There is lots to look forward to this year with all the changes in Politics. Every year more States are adopting pro medical marijuana laws.

We have a new leader coming into office that actually makes me feel hopeful for our country.

I wish I could smoke a bowl with each and everyone of you. Although I might be a little high by the time I finish!

Don't forget the StinkBud system is not free. If you use it you must agree to help others. They in turn must agree to help others too.

The StinkBud system is more than just growing weed (as many of you have already learned from my posts). It's a concept.

It's all about spreading the love. So lets never forget the StinkBuddy motto:

"Pass on the Love"

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 1, 2009)

Well said Stinkbud!! and Happy New Year to you and all you stinkbuddies out there. 

I think this is gonna be one hell of a great year!!!!

pass on the love!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 1, 2009)

i'd like to sit and smoke a bowl with the guy in the oval office. But in the meantime, i'' just go smoke on the porch!!!LOL!!!

Happy new year SB!!!!


----------



## DoubleBubble (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year fellow Stink Buddies!


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 1, 2009)

If any of you guys are looking for a decent vent fan check out harbor freight. They have a pretty good ventilation fan for $69 on sale. It is all metal (no plastic blades), has 2 speeds, High 1500cfm free flow and low 14cfm's free flow. It is not the quietest but not very loud either( I have it in my utility closet and it sounds like my furnace is running) It is 8 7/8 inches in diameter so you need to mod it some to work but i sized mine down to 6" no problem. runs on 120v 165w. Anyway Happy new year. oh yeah its on sale till the 14th i belive and you can get a 1 year no questions asked warranty of $12 more. In comparison i was looking at middle of the road 500cfm, They were all like $250+


----------



## Bluegenie (Jan 1, 2009)

thx for ur help stinkbuddy. re the nuts in europe - we have CANNA, BIO VEG AND BLOOM, GOLD MASTER ETC. Cant find SWET here either!!!!
B4 i start anyhting i have to have EVERYTHING incl spares. i dont do problems. Problems when stoned r multiplied by 100. fuck that just get organised i say. without burstin balls matey is their any nuts that u would personally recommend me using. my room will consist of 18 plant cloner - same as urs, ur veg boxes with 15 plants and 3 nft systems but with only 1 channel with say 6-8 plants due to my growroom space at back of garage. my GR is 14ft wide, 8ft heigh and 4ft deep split in 2 for flower and bloom. 

also those 4 inch fence posts r a bit hard 2 find here in the uk. i take it 4 inch ROUND pipe work ok as those i can borrow from a building site free of charge if u know wot i mean.

thx 4 all ur help.


----------



## Bluegenie (Jan 1, 2009)

sry SB also my last harvest i couldnt take a clone to save my life - they keep diein so i just budded my plants cause i wanted to have a smoke - i was totally impatient then but iwanna do this right. really wot im saying is i gotta start from seeds. i visit the dam twice a year( wot a place man)so i pick up seeds and bring them home,(they arent illegal in uk, only when u plant them its illegl - weird huh) i have unfem w widow and master kush. i had a 2 hr chat with the guy in the sensi seed bank when i was so fucked. he saw the state i was in and decided to roll a fat 1 and we chatted and smoked outside while watchin the hookers in the window( u had to be there, it was a mad 30 mins) once the seeds pop do i just put them in the cubed and into the net pots - (light on or off) it is light off till she shoots aint it, then lights. i used drippers in my 1st system and the cubes were put in dark place till sprouted leaves. let me know SB please wot ur thoughts r.


----------



## andyman (Jan 1, 2009)

blujay42 said:


> I just wanted to post to inform you all i'm designing/building a device that can be attached to power strips and turn them on/off at the desired interval of 1 - 5.
> 
> Right now the electronics cost for the parts rounds out at around 21$, and either 4$ for a big high-voltage relay (enclosed unit, 2 plugs.... get to play with high voltage... eh)
> 
> ...


several post back I made one and pictured it. timer with contactor.
but mine cost me a lot more to build.
what kind of timer are you going to use?


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was thinking about making this one.
http://ozreef.org/diy_plans/water_movement/another_electronic_wavemaker.html


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 1, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I am pretty savy when it comes to wiring things like relays and contactors and such because I used to install all of the equipment in police cars, fire trucks, ambulances and such for a 2way radio company. I haven't even looked at it yet but since you are around I was wondering what you think about an idea I have. I want to use a garage door opener that I am not using for a light mover for my 1000 hps and was wondering what you think (or anyone else) about how to make it go back and forth continuously. Any ideas? It may be as simple as making it "think" it hit something on its way down and short the leads that tell it to close once it is in the "up" position if that makes sense.


 
I would put a switch on each end to switch direction. Just make it so that when it is near or just at the top, it hits the switch to change directions. Used a set up like that in a feeder operation.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 1, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> sry SB also my last harvest i couldnt take a clone to save my life - they keep diein so i just budded my plants cause i wanted to have a smoke - i was totally impatient then but iwanna do this right. really wot im saying is i gotta start from seeds. i visit the dam twice a year( wot a place man)so i pick up seeds and bring them home,(they arent illegal in uk, only when u plant them its illegl - weird huh) i have unfem w widow and master kush. i had a 2 hr chat with the guy in the sensi seed bank when i was so fucked. he saw the state i was in and decided to roll a fat 1 and we chatted and smoked outside while watchin the hookers in the window( u had to be there, it was a mad 30 mins) once the seeds pop do i just put them in the cubed and into the net pots - (light on or off) it is light off till she shoots aint it, then lights. i used drippers in my 1st system and the cubes were put in dark place till sprouted leaves. let me know SB please wot ur thoughts r.


Probably bad Karma from steeling fence posts and such.


----------



## repvip (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone else have electric reservoir water? I was checking out my flowering unit tonight, messing with one of the 2" net pots checking out roots when the pump came on and got the shit shocked out of me!

I'm guessing the pump has shorted out a little and is why current is in the water...? That makes me really nervous! I hooked up my voltmeter and read 60volts, which felt about right haha. The veg and clone chambers aren't electric.

Any opinions on safety? Potential fire hazard? I have no idea how long it has been this way--just got back in town.


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Jan 1, 2009)

thats funny but yes i have had it happen to me before


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

time to replace that pump before it kills you.
Not a fire hazard, just a hazard to you if it gets worse.


----------



## andyman (Jan 1, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I was thinking about making this one.
> http://ozreef.org/diy_plans/water_movement/another_electronic_wavemaker.html


here is a pic of the one I made with a contactor built in so you could run larger higher amp pumps.
not sure if those plans you have there are for pumps like this uses or little fishtank air pumps that draw less power


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 2, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> thx for ur help stinkbuddy. re the nuts in europe - we have CANNA, BIO VEG AND BLOOM, GOLD MASTER ETC. Cant find SWET here either!!!!


Can you find any organic nutes? I believe both of those are synthetic.

If that's all you can get I would buy the Canna because it's from the UK (local).

Always buy local if possible!



> also those 4 inch fence posts r a bit hard 2 find here in the uk. i take it 4 inch ROUND pipe work ok as those i can borrow from a building site free of charge if u know wot i mean.thx 4 all ur help.


Don't do it bro. Stealing is wrong! StinkBuddies never lie, cheat or steal. Honesty is one of the core principles of the StinkBud philosophy.

Growing medicine for people in need is only part of the whole equation.

What ever you *take* costs you twice as much. What ever you *give* brings back twice as much. I may sound stupid bro but try it out and you will see what I mean...

And besides the fence posts works way better. I'm sure you can find them online if you had too. Keep looking and good luck mate!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 2, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> swot im saying is i gotta start from seeds.


It's ok to start from seeds. Once you find a few strains you like you can just take cuttings from them.

My Skunk came from seeds I ordered. Out of five seeds I only kept one phenotype going.

You may have to sort through 20 plants to find the killer phenotype of that one strain.

Can you find a cutting of the legendary Cheese? (developed in the UK)


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 2, 2009)

repvip said:


> Does anyone else have electric reservoir water? I was checking out my flowering unit tonight, messing with one of the 2" net pots checking out roots when the pump came on and got the shit shocked out of me!
> 
> I'm guessing the pump has shorted out a little and is why current is in the water...? That makes me really nervous! I hooked up my voltmeter and read 60volts, which felt about right haha. The veg and clone chambers aren't electric.
> 
> Any opinions on safety? Potential fire hazard? I have no idea how long it has been this way--just got back in town.


Take the pump back right away. It is very dangerous!!! You could get killed.


----------



## andyman (Jan 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Can you find any organic nutes? I believe both of those are synthetic.
> 
> If that's all you can get I would buy the Canna because it's from the UK (local).
> 
> ...


When I was 18 I stole some stuff with my roommate and it all came back to haunt me 10x over or more.

KARMA is a bitch and def comes back.
Im not a real supersticious person but I def belive in Karma for sure.
and if you do good to others it will come back good for you.


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Take the pump back right away. It is very dangerous!!! You could get killed.


Thanks StinkBud! I'm glad you replied 

I think this was just random pump failure. I have an andyman timer, but the other 4 pumps are running fine. 

I'm a little gun shy now!


----------



## mercilus (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a little confusion about attaching the pump to the sprayer unit. I have always used tubing in the past. Do you just silicone the pump to the pvc on your original design?

I may just use the tubes so I can move the pump around ( to avoid root overgrowth)


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> here is a pic of the one I made with a contactor built in so you could run larger higher amp pumps.
> not sure if those plans you have there are for pumps like this uses or little fishtank air pumps that draw less power


My plan is for this to control a single ECO 396 pump or a single ECO 396 pump and ultrasonic mister. I have not tested to see how many amps they pull in combination, I would imagine less than 10A. The repeat-cycle timer I posted is only 10A but can be modified with a relay or contactor like yours to handle more power.


----------



## andyman (Jan 2, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> My plan is for this to control a single ECO 396 pump or a single ECO 396 pump and ultrasonic mister. I have not tested to see how many amps they pull in combination, I would imagine less than 10A. The repeat-cycle timer I posted is only 10A but can be modified with a relay or contactor like yours to handle more power.


were did you get your timer from? how much?
mine was like 60 for the timer and 5 for the socket that it plugs into


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> were did you get your timer from? how much?
> mine was like 60 for the timer and 5 for the socket that it plugs into


McMaster-Carr, where did you get yours? It is a bit cheaper than what I paid. I looked at automation-direct also, but passed on it because you cannot control off time separate from on time.
Where did you get your contactor? I think you said something about a specific store (hot tub/ jacuzzi)?

P.S. Sorry SB for the thread jack.


----------



## westmich (Jan 2, 2009)

repvip said:


> Does anyone else have electric reservoir water? I was checking out my flowering unit tonight, messing with one of the 2" net pots checking out roots when the pump came on and got the shit shocked out of me!
> 
> I'm guessing the pump has shorted out a little and is why current is in the water...? That makes me really nervous! I hooked up my voltmeter and read 60volts, which felt about right haha. The veg and clone chambers aren't electric.
> 
> Any opinions on safety? Potential fire hazard? I have no idea how long it has been this way--just got back in town.


I might have mentioned this before but - GFCI - GFCI - GFCI. Water and electricity don't mix. Bathrooms, kitchens, and grow rooms should all have GFCI.


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

westmich said:


> I might have mentioned this before but - GFCI - GFCI - GFCI. Water and electricity don't mix. Bathrooms, kitchens, and grow rooms should all have GFCI.


just curious.. would the GFCI circuit flip as the pump is now leaking current in the water? Or would it flip when I touch the water and make the ground? (and I still don't really get why it wouldn't ground with the ground from the 3-prong plug..) either way I replaced it with a spare.

thanks


----------



## andyman (Jan 2, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> McMaster-Carr, where did you get yours? It is a bit cheaper than what I paid. I looked at automation-direct also, but passed on it because you cannot control off time separate from on time.
> Where did you get your contactor? I think you said something about a specific store (hot tub/ jacuzzi)?
> 
> P.S. Sorry SB for the thread jack.


a place called "Hoover instument"
Mansfield, Ohio.
they are like radio shack but without all the junk. mostly higher voltage factory/buisness stuff. or stuff to wire your buisness.
contactor I had sitting at work (we sell them). timer is very nice and very accurate.
heat/ac hvac places should have the contactor.


----------



## andyman (Jan 2, 2009)

just got my tds meter and my ph meter.
now the ph meter box says "Allways keep hp probe wet with water"
does that mean even in storage? or just when testing? I dont really understand . never used one before.
Its a milwaukee ph600
the tds meter I dont really know how to use it yet either but it came with directions and the ph didnt.
the tds meter is a HM digital tds-3 with temp. figure I will get a nice probe one for each seperate res. down the road.
any help would be nice.
thanks

ps just tried the tds here are the results
cold tap water 268 ppm 
cold filtered tap water 267 ppm
hot tap water 262 ppm,
water in my cloner for over a week 274 ppm
not sure why my brita filter didnt lower it that much


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm trying to keep up with the thread but time has been at a premium as of late and I've been very busy improving my horticultural area etc. 

So without making any more excuses, here's a bud shot of some WW I harvested a couple weeks ago - I know how everyone loves cannaporn.







Also below is a shot of my flower room. I could not fit it all in one shot so what you see is two shots - one looking left and one looking right. The plants in the middle system have 4-5w left. There are actually only 6 plants in the system. The system on the LEFT I just put the plants in. They are a sativa dominant so until I build my 4th system I loaded up half the system with all the sativas (They are mostly Delta-9 Fruit of the Gods) and in 2w from now I will fill the rest of the system up with the indicas so I can harvest the entire system at the same time. The plants in the system on the right have been in for about 2w. 

One of my Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth plants is an absolute MONSTER. The stem is almost 1" thick and I will literally have to SAW through it to harvest it. In any case - I know how you love pics Stink so these are for you!

Oh and the really tall plant in the midde bloom system is a Fruit of the Gods - it is climbing like CRAZY. The sweet tooth is actually a little bit back on the right side of the middle system.













Cheers,
DP


----------



## Kingpin69 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey stink, instead of draining all the buckets back to a common res, why not use the buckets as the res. In a system for large plants it puts you at a disadvantage having to raise them. I have an illustration of the common res method as opposed to the design I drew which is actually similar to some bucket hydro systems that you see in local shops, only they operate on a drip emitter rather than root sprayers. 

The only thing I can see being a problem with this system is that it would be harder to drain and refill but thats really not that hard to deal with. Also, if your doing a bunch of big plants say outdoors in these buckets, you can step it up and design every bucket to have a garden hose attachment and then build as many as you like and connect both the sprayers and the drains via short garden hose pieces and then its super easy to clean and take apart whenever you need to, and if the plants become too crowded, just swap out the hoses for longer ones. What do you think!


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, my second xmas is coming in! Wired the 240v to my room, got the fence posts for the flower systems along with all the other piping to make it work, my first of 4 hydrofarm air cooled reflectors, waiting on my lumatek dual 600w ballast and 240v master timer setup. I swapped out my 400wMH light I was using for veg/cloner for a 3 bulb T8 light to save some energy costs as I add more lights. Also glad to report that my first set of clones have all begun sprouting roots!!! I thought they were all dying but apparently they begin to yellow a bit right before the shoot some roots. Very excitied to get my flower room growing, I only have about 6-8 plants to move into it but they are some monsters! 

Happy Growing!


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

DP! Looks great stink buddy!! +rep but I 'gots to spread it around a more'  haha

Hoping to get my second flower unit up and running soon.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 2, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I'm trying to keep up with the thread but time has been at a premium as of late and I've been very busy improving my horticultural area etc.
> 
> So without making any more excuses, here's a bud shot of some WW I harvested a couple weeks ago - I know how everyone loves cannaporn.


Yea baby!!! That's what I'm talking about.
Everything looks to be going great for you. It looks like you have reached a perpetual harvest already. 

It's a trip. As soon as one batch is dry you are already starting the flush on the next. Pretty soon you will get sick of all the trimming!

*StinkBud tip for the day:*

As your plants in flower get bigger you will need to tie up branches, pull dead leaves and clean. Your arms and hands will become covered in icky sticky resin that won't wash off with soap and water. 

I always keep a bottle of *rubbing alcohol* handy to clean my hands and arms. It also works great for cleaning your trimming scissors also.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally got through this thread. Great information from SB and so many other contributors. I especially like the relay circuit to run multiple high current draw devices on a single 15a timer. 

I think I read most every post and I did not see the following tip mentioned. If you want to give yourself an easier time of installing the misters, buy a 10 32 tap to use after you drill your pilot hole into the PVC. They are only about $5 and then those little red puppies just screw right in. 

I was at HD the other day and Lowes today. I can only find the 18 and the 10 gallon roughnecks. The 10 gal is definitely too short, the misters would have to lie at the bottom of the container to be effective but then that would put them underwater -- NOT effective. 

And Happy New Year everone!


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been two weeks since the first flower unit was put in operation. Plan on two week intervals with probably 4 units total. Remember, these are the full 6' posts! I can't get far enough back for a better pic. I have two veg chambers and two clone chambers. I haven't really needed the second veg chamber, but it was nice to have two cloners.

These are almost exclusively blue cheese. New mothers were just placed in flower room after cloning today and include blueberry, white berry, white widow.. lots of the whites and blues.

ps - lol thinking about the earlier days of high rez temps!! This couldn't be working better. Really.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 2, 2009)

Lookin sweet rev!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 2, 2009)

Picture time! We need to make a stinkbuddies national anthem..so we can all sing along


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Picture time! We need to make a stinkbuddies national anthem..so we can all sing along


my good lord!!!!

how big are those bottom fan leaves?? 7-8 inches?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 2, 2009)

repvip said:


> my good lord!!!!
> 
> how big are those bottom fan leaves?? 7-8 inches?


 
theres some big suckers in there..lol 

how did you put the stink buddie avatar 
like that?


----------



## repvip (Jan 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> theres some big suckers in there..lol
> 
> how did you put the stink buddie avatar
> like that?


windows paint!

Just save your avatar to say your desktop, and stink's avator to the same place.

Open stinks avatar in paint
under image do stretch/skew 
horizontal about 40%
vertical same 40%
edit->select all
edit->copy
file->open your avator
edit->paste
move
save!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 2, 2009)

> It's been two weeks since the first flower unit was put in operation. Plan on two week intervals with probably 4 units total. Remember, these are the full 6' posts! I can't get far enough back for a better pic. I have two veg chambers and two clone chambers. I haven't really needed the second veg chamber, but it was nice to have two cloners.
> 
> These are almost exclusively blue cheese. New mothers were just placed in flower room after cloning today and include blueberry, white berry, white widow.. lots of the whites and blues.
> 
> ps - lol thinking about the earlier days of high rez temps!! This couldn't be working better. Really.


Yeah, Rep - looks choice!!!



> Picture time! We need to make a stinkbuddies national anthem..so we can all sing along


Yeah, Dirt - looks choice!!! The 4 x 600's are clean! Sunshine indoors!

Wow - this is the best motivation... we all know Stink is the man and he can produce the killer medicine with his system... and now you two show us know it can be duplicated as promised. Thanks again for the pics, guys - they are so helpful, so motivating, so beautiful!

Blown away...


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 2, 2009)

> *timer*
> permalink
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DubB83*
> ...


  Attached Thumbnails   

Nice, AndyMan - thanks again for those plans!


----------



## G33kDro (Jan 2, 2009)

I came across something that looked like this for drying and we haven't touched base on this in StinkBud's class! 
since everyone else is doing it, (no peer pressure) haha, i will post some pics tomorrow of my SB based designs, and what i did a lil differnet in my designs.

-G33k


----------



## beeker187 (Jan 2, 2009)

All i can say is wow!!!!your grows are amazing i am speechless


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 2, 2009)

........................wow, just wow


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 2, 2009)

> I'm trying to keep up with the thread but time has been at a premium as of late and I've been very busy improving my horticultural area etc.
> 
> So without making any more excuses, here's a bud shot of some WW I harvested a couple weeks ago - I know how everyone loves cannaporn.


Yeah!!!! - so good - great job - nice, Dragon!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 2, 2009)

> I have a little confusion about attaching the pump to the sprayer unit. I have always used tubing in the past. Do you just silicone the pump to the pvc on your original design?
> 
> I may just use the tubes so I can move the pump around ( to avoid root overgrowth)


There are many ways to attach the pump to your manifold. I have found these pieces to work best and it is actually possible to assemble the entire manifold from threaded 1/2" PVC. The EcoPlus 396 and 633 pumps both have 1/2" threaded output. The 396 has 1/2" threaded input too, while the 633 uses 3/4" thread (garden hose) - in case you want to run something externally or fit a filter inline.

Refer to the attached pictures:

The blue flex line tubing has 1/2" male pipe thread on both ends. It is available at hardware stores and comes in many lengths. We have 9" through 24" sections at our OSH in town. The pictures show an 18" and 24" section. The great thing about these pieces is that the fittings swivel within the hose - no kinked or twisted hose when replacing a pump or manifold.

The gray sections of 1/2" threaded PVC are available in 1" through 48" sections; in 1" increments through 12" at our OSH. These pieces are great for the AeroCloner and the VegUnit. Combine these threaded sections with various threaded 1/2" PVC elbos and tee's and endcaps - while the pictures do not show this, you can make an entirely threaded assembly.

The nice little threaded elbo is also available at your hardware store.

I've shown the method I use to connect my EcoPlus633 to the tee of the spray manifold. The connection is: Pump, to 1/2" threaded elbo, to 1/2" threaded flex tubing, to 1/2" threaded/slip/slip PVC tee section.

Also shown is how you may use a section of gray 1/2" threaded PVC for the AeroCloner pump connection.

Pump it up!

PS - sorry about the image quality - cell phone pics - didn't feel like pulling out the camera.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

repvip said:


> It's been two weeks since the first flower unit was put in operation.
> 
> ps - lol thinking about the earlier days of high rez temps!! This couldn't be working better. Really.


I'm so glad this is working out for you guys.

It's funny, I always show off everyone's StinkBuddy photos to my friends like a proud poppa!

I *LOVE* the photos. I'm sure it is helping the cause also. People see how well you all are doing and it gives them the confidence to try it themselves.

I'm proud to have you on the StinkBuddy team!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Picture time! We need to make a stinkbuddies national anthem..so we can all sing along


Your room is looking fucking unreal bro! What can I say that I haven't said a million times before. A+++

Photos like these make people realize how easy and *fun* it really is. 

It makes me feel good to know that long after I'm gone the StinkBud team will still go on. 

It will be friends like you that will mentor the next generation in the StinkBud philosophy.

I know that everyone here appreciates the time and effort I put into this thread. But you need to realize that I get back twice as much as I give so I'm the one getting the best deal out of the whole thing!

All the joy you guys get from your system I get twice as much happiness. Now multiply that by how many people there are and you begin to see why my face hurts from smiling so much.

Keep up the great work Brother!!


----------



## jimo09 (Jan 3, 2009)

repvip said:


> It's been two weeks since the first flower unit was put in operation. Plan on two week intervals with probably 4 units total. Remember, these are the full 6' posts! I can't get far enough back for a better pic. I have two veg chambers and two clone chambers. I haven't really needed the second veg chamber, but it was nice to have two cloners.
> 
> These are almost exclusively blue cheese. New mothers were just placed in flower room after cloning today and include blueberry, white berry, white widow.. lots of the whites and blues.
> 
> ps - lol thinking about the earlier days of high rez temps!! This couldn't be working better. Really.


Hey Repvip,

What is your light setup? Thx


----------



## westmich (Jan 3, 2009)

repvip said:


> just curious.. would the GFCI circuit flip as the pump is now leaking current in the water? Or would it flip when I touch the water and make the ground? (and I still don't really get why it wouldn't ground with the ground from the 3-prong plug..) either way I replaced it with a spare.
> 
> thanks


It would trip as soon as it electrified the water. A breaker trips when the amount of amps drawn exceeds a pre-defined limit. A GFCI trips when the amount of juice going out does not match the amount of juice coming back because it went to ground or water or something. 

Most rooms are wired on their own circuit or at least have one outlet that is wired into first. Find that outlet and replace with a GFCI outlet ($10) and now the entire room is GFCI.

A quick quote while on topic - 
_If GFCIs were installed in every U.S. home, nearly 70 percent of the approximate 400 electrocutions that occurred last year could have been prevented, notes Brett Brenner, President of Electrical Safety Foundation._
​http://www.injuryboard.com/national-news/safe-home-101-–-gfcis-lower-home-electrocution-deaths.aspx?googleid=241914


----------



## repvip (Jan 3, 2009)

jimo09 said:


> Hey Repvip,
> 
> What is your light setup? Thx


Just 2 1000w HPS in cooltubes with a 745cfm fan. I am truly jealous of the 4-600w HPS that DirtHawker has!

CFL's for the clones and a 400w MH for the veg units--though I am getting too much veg growth and may switch to HO T5 or something.



westmich said:


> It would trip as soon as it electrified the water. A breaker trips when the amount of amps drawn exceeds a pre-defined limit. A GFCI trips when the amount of juice going out does not match the amount of juice coming back because it went to ground or water or something.
> 
> Most rooms are wired on their own circuit or at least have one outlet that is wired into first. Find that outlet and replace with a GFCI outlet ($10) and now the entire room is GFCI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the GFCI info! You know.. even the plants themselves were electric! I first noticed a shocking feeling when brushing up to the plants with the pump on--they seem fine though 

andyman: any idea to build in a GFCI into your power relay? Would that be difficult?


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 3, 2009)

repvip said:


> andyman: any idea to build in a GFCI into your power relay? Would that be difficult?


If you look at Andys first setup with the timer in the box along with the contactor and plug outlet. In this senerio just put the GFCI where the regular outlet would be and then just plug in the power strip to that GFCI. So basicly instead of using the power strip to wire directly to the contactor wire the GFCI directly to the contactor and you wil be all set or you can just change the socket that is already in the wall where you plug in your equipment and it will protect everything. Just make sure that its the load side that you have pluged into it and not just the timer.


----------



## westmich (Jan 3, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> If you look at Andys first setup with the timer in the box along with the contactor and plug outlet. In this senerio just put the GFCI where the regular outlet would be and then just plug in the power strip to that GFCI. So basicly instead of using the power strip to wire directly to the contactor wire the GFCI directly to the contactor and you wil be all set or you can just change the socket that is already in the wall where you plug in your equipment and it will protect everything. Just make sure that its the load side that you have pluged into it and not just the timer.


Just be aware of what the amp rating for the GFCI is. Just like a timer, if you exceed the amp rating you will eventually burn it up.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 3, 2009)

westmich said:


> Just be aware of what the amp rating for the GFCI is. Just like a timer, if you exceed the amp rating you will eventually burn it up.


 Good Catch WM I forgot to state that thanks.


----------



## westmich (Jan 3, 2009)

You could also just buy a GFCI breaker (not sure on cost) and replace the existing breaker. Replace with the same amount of amp and now everything is GFCI which isn't a bad idea. For example, for whatever reason you decide to leave a fan on the floor plugged into a regular outlet. You get a water leak in the middle of the night. The next morning you step into your grow room and before you can flip the light switch on you just became a statisitc.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 3, 2009)

hey stink, im on my 6th week of flower, i know im in soil but i cant seem to find the post where you talk about finishing out with nutes and clearex. my last watering i went the highest in the pro bloom than any other watering( 2tsp/per gal of karma, 7tsp/per gal pro-bloom & sweet, 6 gal water total, no cal-mag to reduce the N intake) when should i start the flushing, and should i begin to lower the nute mixture as well? also i wont be able to get the clearex either so I will be using plain water to flush, began looking at the trichomes and mostly all are still clear.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey stink, or anyone for that matter, just got some clones (Super Silver Haze) and am ready to put em in the system. But they are already rooted in rock wool cubes. What should I do? Try and peel away the rock wool? They are pretty decent sized clones too, 5-6 inches tall already. Should I go right to veg with em?


----------



## pharlow (Jan 3, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, or anyone for that matter, just got some clones (Super Silver Haze) and am ready to put em in the system. But they are already rooted in rock wool cubes. What should I do? Try and peel away the rock wool? They are pretty decent sized clones too, 5-6 inches tall already. Should I go right to veg with em?


i set up the same thing with clones in rockwool i just put them in the netpots


----------



## pharlow (Jan 3, 2009)

hey stinkbud i have a question to ask i purchased clones that were different strains that are growing at much different rates do you have any techniques in which u would recomend to prevent the others from stretching ????


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> here is a pic of the one I made with a contactor built in so you could run larger higher amp pumps.
> not sure if those plans you have there are for pumps like this uses or little fishtank air pumps that draw less power


Hey andyman - 

what is the box with the red wire going to it? It's not in the original picture on p186.

Thanks again,
DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 3, 2009)

pharlow said:


> hey stinkbud i have a question to ask i purchased clones that were different strains that are growing at much different rates do you have any techniques in which u would recomend to prevent the others from stretching ????


The sativas will stretch like a mofo and the indicas will not stretch like a mofo unless you have the light way too high. There's really nothing you can do to prevent the sativas from growing tall so the best bet is to either top them or to tie them back. You could also start the sativas into flowering when they are about 6-8" tall. Typically sativas bloom for about 11-12w. Indicas are usually harvested at about 9w and put into bloom at about 12". There are many reasons for this but one of the main reasons is that the lights can't penetrate past about 36". So basically all the bottom branches are not going to be getting sufficient light to produce dense buds. 

So in summary - find out which of your clones are sativas or sativa dominant and start those into flowering at about 6-8" and flower them for ~11w. Add your indicas 2w later and they will bloom for 9w and then you can harvest the entire system at the same time.

DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 3, 2009)

Two questions - 

First - are you guys constantly trimming the bottom leaves that aren't getting enough light and leaves that have some damage for whatever reason? I find myself doing this constantly - every couple of days and I've only got 6 plants in my bloom system that has 4w left. I actually cannot wait until it's ready and to post pics for you guys. 

Secondly - I never had to deal with this until a couple days ago but on that same bloom system that I'm constantly trimming the bottom branches/leaves I've found it uses between 1-3 gallons a day now. Again I only have 6 plants in there so I cannot even imagine what would happen if I had it full.

Thanks guys,
DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 3, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Two questions -
> 
> First - are you guys constantly trimming the bottom leaves that aren't getting enough light and leaves that have some damage for whatever reason? I find myself doing this constantly - every couple of days and I've only got 6 plants in my bloom system that has 4w left. I actually cannot wait until it's ready and to post pics for you guys.
> 
> ...


I pluck dead leaves every day, but i cant reach the back so i really dont know whats going on back there. Alot fall off on there own and i find new ones on the floor everyday. The longer you veg the bigger they get and the less light reaches the bottom branches..but we all knew that..my problem is they are grown too damm fast!! i dont see myself getting away with starting to flower any plants under 12 inches, but i can live with that 

filling my reservoirs has become my daily routine...i keep them topped off, these babies drink alot of water...I could go a couple days between fillings but if im around i just top them off, i drag my hose in and fill each res up ...they drink 4-6 gallons a day towards the end of flowering.


----------



## VultureZ (Jan 3, 2009)

Stinkbud: Amazing post, I have read and studied the whole thing. I have a few comments and questions.

1) You describe in detail how to start from clones, but what about seeds? Start in paper towels then move directly to the cloner to get roots then veg and clone? Or do you recommend growing the seed in soil then cloning?

2) Do you recommend RO/DI water to be used? Or regular tap water?

3) I have been a long time reef keeper and noticed many of the same lessons seem to apply to hydroponics. If anyone is looking for a way to auto. add water to their reservoirs I would recommend http://autotopoff.com/.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> hey stink, im on my 6th week of flower, i know im in soil but i cant seem to find the post where you talk about finishing out with nutes and clearex. my last watering i went the highest in the pro bloom than any other watering( 2tsp/per gal of karma, 7tsp/per gal pro-bloom & sweet, 6 gal water total, no cal-mag to reduce the N intake) when should i start the flushing, and should i begin to lower the nute mixture as well? also i wont be able to get the clearex either so I will be using plain water to flush, began looking at the trichomes and mostly all are still clear.


I always have at least one plant in soil just for shits and grins.

As soon as the hairs start to turn and you see a few cloudy trichs then it is safe to start your flush.

I take my plant and put it under the bathtub faucet on trickle for a couple of hours. Keep the water low enough that it won't overflow the sides.

Then I let it drain while I start on the next one. After flushing don't feed them any more nutes for the last two weeks. Straight water only.

You should see everything turn yellow and look like it's dying. That's good and means the flush is working.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, or anyone for that matter, just got some clones (Super Silver Haze) and am ready to put em in the system. But they are already rooted in rock wool cubes. What should I do? Try and peel away the rock wool? They are pretty decent sized clones too, 5-6 inches tall already. Should I go right to veg with em?


Can the rockwool cube fit into the net pot? I wonder if you could cut the bottom out of a net pot and put the cube inside somehow.

Anyone else have any ideas?

You could actually go into flower if you have your Aero/NFT system built. My last clones where smaller than yours and they are already 4ft. tall.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

pharlow said:


> hey stinkbud i have a question to ask i purchased clones that were different strains that are growing at much different rates do you have any techniques in which u would recomend to prevent the others from stretching ????


There is not a lot you can do about the way different strains grow.

I've been tying my plants down with bread ties. I just bend the tall branches over and tie it to itself. 

It gets a little crazy sometimes if you have tall strains!

I only have to do this if I leave my plants in veg a little too long.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Two questions -
> First - are you guys constantly trimming the bottom leaves that aren't getting enough light and leaves that have some damage for whatever reason? I find myself doing this constantly - every couple of days and I've only got 6 plants in my bloom system that has 4w left. I actually cannot wait until it's ready and to post pics for you guys.


I fill a paper bag with dead leaves every batch (from all three systems).

You don't have to mess with the new plants but like dirt said the older plants get so big that the bottom leaves are in the shade.

They are also the oldest leaves and have served their purpose. The plant will suck up the left over nutes and then drop the leaf. 

Just like we are constantly shedding skin cells. Perfectly normal.



> Secondly - I never had to deal with this until a couple days ago but on that same bloom system that I'm constantly trimming the bottom branches/leaves I've found it uses between 1-3 gallons a day now. Again I only have 6 plants in there so I cannot even imagine what would happen if I had it full.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> DP


I would say that's about right. I run the hose every morning. The older batch uses as least a couple of gallons if not more.

The new girls will use a half a gallon the first week and then double that every week after.

I also empty my dehumidifier every day. It runs constantly and keeps the room at about 45%.

I keep my room hot, 87 Degrees. It always feels like a perfect Summer day in my flower room. CO2 lets me pull it off.

Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2009)

VultureZ said:


> Stinkbud: Amazing post, I have read and studied the whole thing. I have a few comments and questions.
> 
> 1) You describe in detail how to start from clones, but what about seeds? Start in paper towels then move directly to the cloner to get roots then veg and clone? Or do you recommend growing the seed in soil then cloning?


Keep reading bro! You must of missed it. (It's not hard!) 

Basically you start the seed in a paper towel as usual. After it pops put the baby in a Rapid Rooter plug.

Within a few days you will see a tap root coming out the bottom. Very carefully break open the plug and extract the seedling.

Place the seedling in a neoprene collar and net pot. Put the seedling right to veg (skip the cloner).



> 2) Do you recommend RO/DI water to be used? Or regular tap water?


If your tap water is over 200ppm then I recommend using an RO machine.



> 3) I have been a long time reef keeper and noticed many of the same lessons seem to apply to hydroponics. If anyone is looking for a way to auto. add water to their reservoirs I would recommend http://autotopoff.com/.


Cool! I've always been too paranoid to run an auto filler. I have these nightmares of the valve getting stuck.


----------



## Consciousness420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent post dude - very informative and in-depth tutorial on aero .. never tried it (I use drip) but reading this has made me want to try it... thx


----------



## VultureZ (Jan 3, 2009)

StinkBud: Thank you! Also, if you are worried about top off problems (As I am with my aquariums) the following will work to prevent this (This is what I have with my setups)

1) http://autotopoff.com/products/DS1/ (Put this device in the rubber maid bin). They also have a new optical one, not sure how that will work.
2) http://autotopoff.com/solenoid/ Place this on your line from your RO system or directly from a faucet (This will turn the water flow on and off when #1 is triggered)
3) http://autotopoff.com/custom/ (GRI Water Sensor Controller) order it to turn off when water is detected. 

Then chain the three devices together so that if water is detected it turns #2 off, and if #1 falls below the lower switch it will turn #2 on. The benefits of this #1 device is that if the water gets higher it has another switch to turn off the water if the first one fails.

Now go to Home Depot and get a 1/4" valve (by the water purification stuff). Put it on the line in and turn it so it is at a simple drip, just in case the system fails, you should be able to adjust it over time to fill just what you need.

Using this combination I have never had a flood.


----------



## andyman (Jan 3, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey andyman -
> 
> what is the box with the red wire going to it? It's not in the original picture on p186.
> 
> ...


the first one I made was a timer and contactor in a box. then after people were asking me about it I made a contactor and power strip so if you allready had a timer you could just add that to it. the first box I made has a recycle timer and contactor. the recycle timer is very exact and I can change the time. It just plugs into a socket so if it ever goes bad I can just pull it strait out run down to the electronic store I got it and plug a new one right in. Its going to be way more reliable than those premade timers that they sell in the hydro shops or that everyone mostly uses. And I can run all my pumps off of one timer.


----------



## westmich (Jan 3, 2009)

OK - I know my grow is not on par with you guys (yet), but I thought I would share a quick horror story. Just pasting the paragraph from my log.



> Actually, I am lucky I am still growing. I finally updated the plumbing by installing a drain tray over the septic hole where the toilet stood and hooking up the cold water line from the toilet to a filter and then a valve. I thought everything was cool after a few last minute adjustments and then left the house. The old lady calls about 30 minutes later to tell me to turn around because there is a flood of epic portions in the kitchen. The water line had come off with all of the water leaking through the ceiling - destroyed ceiling tiles and drenched everything on the counter in the kitchen. So much water came in that it continued to leak down into the basement and left quite a bit of standing water.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 3, 2009)

I managed to cram the rock wool into the net pot and fit the collar ontop. So my clones are chillin, I'll keep em in the clone stage for alil bit longer till the roots drop down some, then it's off to veg.

I know it's supposed to be 24 hour lights on the clones, but whats a safe distance for my light fixture? It's just a 2 light, 24" T8 Cool White florescent fixture from home depot. When I got the clones they were a bit yellowish, but they have got more of there green color back now.

Finally should the clones be under a fan, or should i wait till veg?

I would put them straight into flower, however I don't have my flowering area completly setup yet. And I want to clone off these clones from veg.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I always have at least one plant in soil just for shits and grins.
> 
> As soon as the hairs start to turn and you see a few cloudy trichs then it is safe to start your flush.
> 
> ...


its well on the way on the yellow and dying look, lol
ok so does that mean stop the sweet aswell?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 3, 2009)

robotninja said:


> I managed to cram the rock wool into the net pot and fit the collar ontop. So my clones are chillin, I'll keep em in the clone stage for alil bit longer till the roots drop down some, then it's off to veg.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be 24 hour lights on the clones, but whats a safe distance for my light fixture? It's just a 2 light, 24" T8 Cool White florescent fixture from home depot. When I got the clones they were a bit yellowish, but they have got more of there green color back now.


Safe distance for flouros is pretty much right on top of the leaves - within an inch or 2. General rule is that if the light isn't going to burn your hand it is not going to burn your babies. I put flouros right up on those plants, often they touch the tubes and it's fine because the tubes run cool.



robotninja said:


> Finally should the clones be under a fan, or should i wait till veg?
> 
> I would put them straight into flower, however I don't have my flowering area completly setup yet. And I want to clone off these clones from veg.


As long as there is not a heat problem you shouldn't need a fan for the clones. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt them in any way but it's not necessary.

DP


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 4, 2009)

andyman said:


> the first one I made was a timer and contactor in a box. then after people were asking me about it I made a contactor and power strip so if you allready had a timer you could just add that to it. the first box I made has a recycle timer and contactor. the recycle timer is very exact and I can change the time. It just plugs into a socket so if it ever goes bad I can just pull it strait out run down to the electronic store I got it and plug a new one right in. Its going to be way more reliable than those premade timers that they sell in the hydro shops or that everyone mostly uses. And I can run all my pumps off of one timer.


Can you PM me a part number for your recycle timer? The only contactors I feel safe using that I can get my hands on cost $$ for the 120V Omron contactor, but it handles 15 A no problem. Sorry I'm medicated and can't recall the page number you mentioned it on. I checked in the DIY section and didn't see a thread in there.

I'm working on getting the timing right for this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/144092-my-quick-cheap-fogoponic-cloner-4.html before


----------



## andyman (Jan 4, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Can you PM me a part number for your recycle timer? The only contactors I feel safe using that I can get my hands on cost $$ for the 120V Omron contactor, but it handles 15 A no problem. Sorry I'm medicated and can't recall the page number you mentioned it on. I checked in the DIY section and didn't see a thread in there.
> 
> I'm working on getting the timing right for this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/144092-my-quick-cheap-fogoponic-cloner-4.html before


the brand is idec
the part # on the box is gt3w-a11af20n
100-240vac
97903
the contactors I use are rated for 30 amp and 40 amps
square D are good ones to use as long as any others you can find that are made in the USA. I can give you the phone # to were I bought mine and they probly would ship you one. you would need the socket it plugs into also.


----------



## andyman (Jan 4, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Can you PM me a part number for your recycle timer? The only contactors I feel safe using that I can get my hands on cost $$ for the 120V Omron contactor, but it handles 15 A no problem. Sorry I'm medicated and can't recall the page number you mentioned it on. I checked in the DIY section and didn't see a thread in there.
> 
> I'm working on getting the timing right for this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/144092-my-quick-cheap-fogoponic-cloner-4.html before


part #s on it
forgot to put the picture


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 4, 2009)

So, i'm looking further into solving our timer problem. I've got an arduino I built myself for about 17$ that's sitting here perpetually turning some LED's on and off at 1/5 minute intervals.

The great thing about this is that it can theoretically control lots of pumps at once and can be adjusted however you want. 

I'm looking at maybe 40$. All I have to do now is figure out how Relays work, replace the switch ona power strip with one, and have this device controlt he relay, and shazaam, timed power strip.

When it works i'll probably start selling them and put the plans up too.


----------



## jimo09 (Jan 4, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Picture time! We need to make a stinkbuddies national anthem..so we can all sing along


Beautiful photos!

Question for Dirthawker and Stinkbud: I have read in several places that you feel 4 600w lights would be best for this growing style. Wouldn't 4 1000w lights be better? More light, more bud...right? Or how about 6 400w (2 over each station)...Or am I missing something.

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2009)

jimo09 said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> Question for Dirthawker and Stinkbud: I have read in several places that you feel 4 600w lights would be best for this growing style. Wouldn't 4 1000w lights be better? More light, more bud...right? Or how about 6 400w (2 over each station)...Or am I missing something.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help


Most definitely 4 1000w would be better, but I think his comparison was as opposed to the 2 1000w hoods he has going now. 

IIRC, he was comparing it taking into consideration power consumption as well. IOW, 4 600w lamps will consume 2400w of power, only slightly more than his 2000w currently being used, and those 4 will give better coverage to the sides over his current configuration. Also, because 600w bulbs give more lumens/watt than 1000w bulbs (more efficient), plus the use of digital ballasts, he would be able to significantly increase yield without needing to spend more on power, which is easily one of the most costly of our expenses.


----------



## jimo09 (Jan 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Most definitely 4 1000w would be better, but I think his comparison was as opposed to the 2 1000w hoods he has going now.
> 
> IIRC, he was comparing it taking into consideration power consumption as well. IOW, 4 600w lamps will consume 2400w of power, only slightly more than his 2000w currently being used, and those 4 will give better coverage to the sides over his current configuration. Also, because 600w bulbs give more lumens/watt than 1000w bulbs (more efficient), plus the use of digital ballasts, he would be able to significantly increase yield without needing to spend more on power, which is easily one of the most costly of our expenses.


That makes sense. But with 3 units wouldn't 3 600w lights give you adequate coverage. One over each unit. Where does the 4th light get positioned?


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2009)

jimo09 said:


> That makes sense. But with 3 units wouldn't 3 600w lights give you adequate coverage. One over each unit. Where does the 4th light get positioned?


I don't want to speak for SB but here's my thought. 3 600w units might cover the 3 setups easier but that's only 1800w vs. the 2000w he currently has. More coverage, less intensity, so that would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.

4 600 watters would be a balance between coverage and intensity. So it boils down to kind of how I put it in the previous post, less costly than 4 1000 watters, and more efficient coverage than the 2 1000 watters.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I don't want to speak for SB but here's my thought. 3 600w units might cover the 3 setups easier but that's only 1800w vs. the 2000w he currently has. More coverage, less intensity, so that would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.
> 
> 4 600 watters would be a balance between coverage and intensity. So it boils down to kind of how I put it in the previous post, less costly than 4 1000 watters, and more efficient coverage than the 2 1000 watters.


It really depends on how many systems you've got and what your square footage is but for THREE bloom systems I would much rather have 3-4 600w HPS than 2 1000w and I'd rather have 4 600w HPS than 3 1000w as well. I'm an eco-friendly guy and the 600w HPS is the MOST efficient HID light you can get in terms of lumens per watt. 

You factor that in with the fact that you can place the 600 watter closer, they produce less heat, and you have more sources of light and it really seals the deal for me. Other may have a different opinion but that's where I weigh in. I actually have 2 1000w and 1 600w HPS covering 3 systems now and to be honest the 1000w put off ALOT of heat compared to the 600w so you're gonna have to deal with that if you run the 1000w lamps.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 4, 2009)

Stink -

I know you said you change nutes out and do a res change every 3w. I'm assuming you are still on that schedule and it's working out ok? 

Dirt - are you on the 3w resevoir change out as well? I've been doing it every 2w but obviously I'd like to move to 3w to create less work for myself. 

DP


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> It really depends on how many systems you've got and what your square footage is but for THREE bloom systems I would much rather have 3-4 600w HPS than 2 1000w and I'd rather have 4 600w HPS than 3 1000w as well. I'm an eco-friendly guy and the 600w HPS is the MOST efficient HID light you can get in terms of lumens per watt.
> 
> You factor that in with the fact that you can place the 600 watter closer, they produce less heat, and you have more sources of light and it really seals the deal for me. Other may have a different opinion but that's where I weigh in. I actually have 2 1000w and 1 600w HPS covering 3 systems now and to be honest the 1000w put off ALOT of heat compared to the 600w so you're gonna have to deal with that if you run the 1000w lamps.


I'm not sure where you and I disagree. I did say the 600w is more efficient didn't I? I also thought I explained why 4-600s bulbs is better than 2-1000w. I think 3-600w are fine too, but for SB, he already has 2 1000w so it would be more of a horizontal move rather than an upgrade (think a light mover linking both lights would be best for him IMO). Either I am reading your post wrong or you may have misread mine since I think we are in complete agreement.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I'm not sure where you and I disagree. I did say the 600w is more efficient didn't I? I also thought I explained why 4-600s bulbs is better than 2-1000w. I think 3-600w are fine too, but for SB, he already has 2 1000w so it would be more of a horizontal move rather than an upgrade (think a light mover linking both lights would be best for him IMO). Either I am reading your post wrong or you may have misread mine since I think we are in complete agreement.


Sorry I wasn't agreeing or disagreeing with what you had there. I was just trying to provide another viewpoint for the person who asked the question about lighting. I'm not sure there is a "right" or "wrong" answer - just the info that's out there and it's up the person to decide what would work best for them.

Cheers,
DP


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I don't want to speak for SB but here's my thought. 3 600w units might cover the 3 setups easier but that's only 1800w vs. the 2000w he currently has. More coverage, less intensity, so that would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.
> 
> 4 600 watters would be a balance between coverage and intensity. So it boils down to kind of how I put it in the previous post, less costly than 4 1000 watters, and more efficient coverage than the 2 1000 watters.


NOTE: This is all my personal, humble opinion, offered simply as food for thought. I don't know nothin'!

Yeah! There's no substitute for watts! ...or is there? As you pointed out, Mindphuk, - 600's are the most efficient. If the concern of your grow is efficiency, perhaps 600's are the way to go? 600's can often be placed closer to your plants than 1000's... as light diminishes by half every foot, those inches can often nullify the extra power of 1000's. The additional power required to run and cool 1000's may eat up more of your bottom line than the return in increased yields offer... again, all just thoughts and things to consider.

In my humblest of humble opinions - gathered from first hand experience, if you have 8 foot ceilings or less, I have found 600's to be the sweet spot in grow lights. Again - there is no substitute for watts - but you need to be sure you are effectively utilizing all the watts you have!


----------



## gotroutc (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
I'm building the cloning setup described on page 1. Does anyone know where I can get a timer that does one minuet on and 5 minuets off?


----------



## pharlow (Jan 5, 2009)

gotroutc said:


> Hi,
> I'm building the cloning setup described on page 1. Does anyone know where I can get a timer that does one minuet on and 5 minuets off?


personaly i did not use the timmer for that site myself and it worked but if you absolutly insist on it it can be found online at bghydro.com for 70 dollars or in a local hydro shop just ask for a CYCLE timer and make sure they know what it is


----------



## mercilus (Jan 5, 2009)

I just read that the organic nutrients used in this setup are not properly read by a PPM meter. 

So I wonder just how much nutrients we all may really be giving our plant at any given time. SB's 2900 PPM could be totally different than someone else using a different bottle of the same nuts (maybe mixed with another batch of bird $#!+ ?).

It obviously works and I will use it as well but thought it might be something to think about when mixing your nutrients... keep an eye on the plants...


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 5, 2009)

gotroutc said:


> Hi,
> I'm building the cloning setup described on page 1. Does anyone know where I can get a timer that does one minuet on and 5 minuets off?


This place seems to have the best price on the CAP recycle timers. This one is fixed time, 1, minute on, 4 minutes off which is close to the 1 and 5 that SB recommends. 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html is the cheapest I have seen it anywhere. You can get their adjustable version for $20 more, however some people on this thread have complained about the knobs accidentally getting moved. My favorite online hydro store (http://thegardendepotinc.com/index.html) usually seems to have the cheapest prices, but wants $70 for this same exact timer. I haven't bought anything from plantlightinghydroponics.com yet but I think I will have to since they have some good prices on other things too.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 5, 2009)

pharlow said:


> personaly i did not use the timmer for that site myself and it worked but if you absolutly insist on it it can be found online at bghydro.com for 70 dollars or in a local hydro shop just ask for a CYCLE timer and make sure they know what it is


I am using a similar cloning method, im using a two plastic rubbermaid garbage cans, one partially cut. I use the 15min on and 15min off method and it works great, give your plants more time to breathe. This timer can be bought at any hydro store, way cheaper than the 1/5 timers.

At 18 days my longest clone root was 12inches. Im using CANNA line. first week just water, a few drops of dip'n'grow and some rooting stimulator. half way into second week 1/2 strength CANNA nutes but full strength Rhizotonic. If you want pics let me know and i can post more detailed pictures, however you can check out my grow journal and see general setup pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/131310-white-widow-hydro-fog-journal.html


----------



## pharlow (Jan 5, 2009)

stink i have a question pertaining to your c02 system, i have the first two components of your room built and looking to start the third i would like to know what components the c02 system pertains of so i dont over or under buy materials


----------



## token old guy (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome thread!!
Thanks for all the usefull information. I just wanted to FYI on the Aquarium cycle timer. I found this on Fleabay for under46 bucks and its the best price I have found so far


http://cgi.ebay.com/Natural-Wave-Multi-Cycle-Pump-Timer-by-Aquarium-Systems_W0QQitemZ120352793806QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I had built a 5 gallon bucket cloner before I read this and it is basically the same principle as yours.


----------



## andyman (Jan 5, 2009)

token old guy said:


> Awesome thread!!
> Thanks for all the usefull information. I just wanted to FYI on the Aquarium cycle timer. I found this on Fleabay for under46 bucks and its the best price I have found so far
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think that will work. it needs to be a recylce timer. those kind dont continually repeat. I think you can set them to do it but not 24/7 I think you have only so many times a day it does it. so sometime it would be off to long. I checked into these first. this seller is just not putting that in his ad. If you find others of the same brand by diff sellers they tell more than he left out


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 6, 2009)

does anyone know at what percentage of bloom nutes you are to give a cutting you want to put into flowering from its veg mother @ 3-4 weeks old?


----------



## repvip (Jan 6, 2009)

bobbyboy34 said:


> does anyone know at what percentage of bloom nutes you are to give a cutting you want to put into flowering from its veg mother @ 3-4 weeks old?


The 13 that were put into flower just after sprouting roots were treated the same way as they would be if they were going into veg, except I used SB's bloom recipe and will keep the ppm at 1500 for the first week or two.

It's only been 4 days, but so far so good.


----------



## token old guy (Jan 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I stir the res everyday to circulate all the nutes. Within a few days the water will look almost clear.


Could you mount 1 or 2 additional red sprayers inside the res to circulate the nuiet solution? It would also add a little more oxygen and that would not hurt 

Just make sure the pump yopu use has the ability to handle the additionl sprayers

Just a thought


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally got my third sys up and running and one about three or so weeks out :b 









I need more light to get my bulk up and stop the streching


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 6, 2009)

funtogrow said:


> Finally got my third sys up and running and one about three or so weeks out :b
> 
> I need more light to get my bulk up and stop the streching


Great pic of your setup - looks sooo good! More light on the way too, huh? You rock!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Great pic of your setup - looks sooo good! More light on the way too, huh? You rock!




I agree, great picture funtogrow. What size footprint do you have there - say from side to side and from front to back?


----------



## SVINIAR (Jan 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Great pic of your setup - looks sooo good!



LionsRoor.. you setup is exactly like what I've got in the works also.. very nice setup.


I'm also looking into a recycle timer relay setup, and if I can get it all worked out, ill post it up here for all you DIYers.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 6, 2009)

funtogrow said:


> Finally got my third sys up and running and one about three or so weeks out :b
> 
> I need more light to get my bulk up and stop the streching


Yea, light seems to be at a bit of a shortage there. Remind me, that's a single 600 and you're getting 2 more or are you going all out and get 3 more? I'm jealous, that room looks real nice, you're gonna get some awesome harvests. I wish I had that much room.

How big is that room? Are you going to add CO2 after you get the lights? You will have to seal up your lights for CO2 don't forget. Forgive me if these things have already been discussed, I'm a bit


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 6, 2009)

SVINIAR said:


> LionsRoor.. you setup is exactly like what I've got in the works also.. very nice setup.
> 
> 
> I'm also looking into a recycle timer relay setup, and if I can get it all worked out, ill post it up here for all you DIYers.


Thanks! Cool - I would love to see what you can do with the timer relay - you've seen AndyMan's right? Not sure what approach you are taking? Are you actually building the timer and the relay - or making a relay to use a timer of your choice? Either way - good luck. Hope to see it soon!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 6, 2009)

token old guy said:


> Could you mount 1 or 2 additional red sprayers inside the res to circulate the nuiet solution? It would also add a little more oxygen and that would not hurt
> 
> Just make sure the pump yopu use has the ability to handle the additionl sprayers
> 
> Just a thought


Not sure they would create much of a stir - but I like the idea. Perhaps mount two 180 degree spray heads, or simply drill two small holes on the feet of two diagonally opposing legs of the spray assembly, to create a 'whirlpool' effect. ...not sure if it will work. Submerged under water, the spray heads may effectively clog due to the pressure of submersion... there may be no "stir" at all! Only one way to find out... Let us know how it works!


----------



## HONGKONG GIRL (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Stinkbud...i m sorry if it''s a repeat question...
you say&#12317;No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.&#12318;(IT mean no rockwood or anything)
i really dont know the meaning,i have no idea about how to steady the clone or plant in the netpot, if it Has no medium? 
thanks for your reply~~


----------



## grow space (Jan 6, 2009)

fucking nice man-keep up the good work


----------



## SOG (Jan 7, 2009)

HONGKONG GIRL said:


> Hello Stinkbud...i m sorry if it''s a repeat question...
> you say&#12317;No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.&#12318;(IT mean no rockwood or anything)
> i really dont know the meaning,i have no idea about how to steady the clone or plant in the netpot, if it Has no medium?
> thanks for your reply~~


you can start from seeds and introduce into the medium less system as they grow (has its pro's and con's)

i think your question should be,
how to transplant a clone with a medium into the system

which is something I'm currently contemplating
as i can get some really good female clones, but they are in a Rockwell cube

thinking out of the box
i believe the solution is to simply 
remove some of the Rockwell cube as possible without hurting the plant 
and then place it the NFT system with some Rockwell still attached (which cant really hurt)


----------



## andyman (Jan 7, 2009)

HONGKONG GIRL said:


> Hello Stinkbud...i m sorry if it''s a repeat question...
> you say&#12317;No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.&#12318;(IT mean no rockwood or anything)
> i really dont know the meaning,i have no idea about how to steady the clone or plant in the netpot, if it Has no medium?
> thanks for your reply~~


going out on a limb to answer for stinkbud.
dirt is there to support plants from its base.
aeroponics has no medium to hold it. you tie the stalk to something like a post or clothsline. as it gets bigger you need more support to hold it up. If the stem is not held up by something like a net or clothsline or post it would just fall over.
ya have to stop thinking like a dirt grower to understand. 
hope this answered your ?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 7, 2009)

STINK... I always look at your pics and compare to mine. especially AK .. mine dont seem to be as dense and thick as yours... is it the co2? maybe i should strengthen my nutes? ive kept them at 2000ppm .. Today is the end of the 7th week and i am supposed to start my flush. But like i said they dont seem as dense as i was hoping. I wondered what you think. Should i give it a few more days before i start the flush?


first pic is AK47
2ND IS CHEESE
3RD IS tangerine kush

thanks and yours truly THE PREGNANT MOTHER


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 7, 2009)

pharlow said:


> stink i have a question pertaining to your c02 system, i have the first two components of your room built and looking to start the third i would like to know what components the c02 system pertains of so i dont over or under buy materials


Minimum is a tank, regulator and timer. About $300 total.

A CO2 monitor works best though. It will sample the room and turn on the CO2 when needed. A controller will run you at least $400 plus you still need the tank and regulator so you are looking at around $700 for the best system.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 7, 2009)

funtogrow said:


> Finally got my third sys up and running and one about three or so weeks out :b
> 
> I need more light to get my bulk up and stop the streching


Looks great fun!!! You can never have too much light.

Better get some PVC pipe plant support up before they start falling over. Those buds will get heavy bro!

Keep up the good work bro! Your making me proud.


----------



## andyman (Jan 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> STINK... I always look at your pics and compare to mine. especially AK .. mine dont seem to be as dense and thick as yours... is it the co2? maybe i should strengthen my nutes? ive kept them at 2000ppm .. Today is the end of the 7th week and i am supposed to start my flush. But like i said they dont seem as dense as i was hoping. I wondered what you think. Should i give it a few more days before i start the flush?


man those loook good. think I scorched my shorts on the 3rd pic. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

HONGKONG GIRL said:


> Hello Stinkbud...i m sorry if it''s a repeat question...
> you say&#12317;No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.&#12318;(IT mean no rockwood or anything)
> i really dont know the meaning,i have no idea about how to steady the clone or plant in the netpot, if it Has no medium?
> thanks for your reply~~


Well HongKong Girl, I thought I would offer my 2 cents about your question. I believe that when you are working with the clones in this system, that the neoprene collar holds it upright in the net pot. Once it gets some roots it will get more stable. Then like some one said, as they get taller you tie the stems to the supports. The plants don't NEED medium to support them, and they don't need it to stay wet, because this system provides the plants with both of those. Hope that helps.

Now a question for you HongKong Girl. Do you actually live in Asia or I suppose in Hong Kong? How is the weed over there? Is it hard to find? Is there much selection in what you smoke?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 7, 2009)

HONGKONG GIRL said:


> Hello Stinkbud...i m sorry if it''s a repeat question...
> you say&#12317;No medium is used. Basically the plants grow in air.&#12318;(IT mean no rockwood or anything)
> i really dont know the meaning,i have no idea about how to steady the clone or plant in the netpot, if it Has no medium?
> thanks for your reply~~


The clones and veg plants don't get big enough to need support. They are held in place by the neoprene collar.

On the Aero/NFT system you will notice the PVC plant support is built into the frame. The plants are tied to the supports with bread ties.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 7, 2009)

SOG said:


> ...
> as i can get some really good female clones, but they are in a Rockwell cube
> 
> thinking out of the box
> ...


I had the same problem, I bought some clones from a local dispensary and they all came in rock wool cubes. However when I tryed to remove the rock wool on one of them, disaster, it pulled the roots out!

I still put it in the cloner to see if it will resprout roots, and it's only been 4 days so I'll keep an eye on it. As for the others, I just stuck the whole cube in the net pot and put the neoprene collars ontop, you kinda have to squish the rock wool a bit to get it to fit in the small 2" pots. They all seem to be doing fine as of now.

Only issue I see is over watering since the rock wool acks like a spoonge. If you have an adjustable timer, try going longer than 1 on 5 off since the rock wool is absorbant. Other than that, once the roots hang down several inches outside of the pot, it doesn't matter, go back to 1/5.

You can try to cut away some of the rock wool, but be carefull!

Oh yea, and of course remove the plastic wrap on the rock wool, or else it it will block most of ur sprayers.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> STINK... I always look at your pics and compare to mine. especially AK .. mine dont seem to be as dense and thick as yours... is it the co2? maybe i should strengthen my nutes? ive kept them at 2000ppm .. Today is the end of the 7th week and i am supposed to start my flush. But like i said they dont seem as dense as i was hoping. I wondered what you think. Should i give it a few more days before i start the flush?
> 
> 
> first pic is AK47
> ...


A lot depends on the phenotype. Even though the girls come from the same parents dosen't make them all the same. Just like brothers and sisters are different, every seed is a little different. This new AK pheno I have is not dense at all. 

I just took my last AK47 out over 10 weeks and it still looked like it could use another 2 weeks! I've decided to ditch the longer Sativa strains I'm running.

I'm only going to grow what I really like to smoke. I've narrowed it down to 5 strains, Blueberry, Purple Silver, Goo, Snowbud and Diesel. They all finish about the same time and are dank as fuck!

As far as flushing goes a lot will happen the last two weeks. The flush is like a signal to the plants to finish up. The new growth will stop and the buds will ripen up.

You really don't know what's going to happen the first time. That's where experience will help you. In two months you will know just by looking at the plants when to start the flush.

I use a calendar to keep a general idea of my time line but it is just a reference and not the final word.

Your plants are looking great!!


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

after looking at Dirt's buds i wanted to post some more bud porn, here are a couple pics of my girls at 6wks, i know this isnt the SB system, but i did start these with an aero cloner, and plan on converting my stadium into SB style system when the money becomes available. enjoy


----------



## genfranco (Jan 7, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> after looking at Dirt's buds i wanted to post some more bud porn, here are a couple pics of my girls at 6wks, i know this isnt the SB system, but i did start these with an aero cloner, and plan on converting my stadium into SB style system when the money becomes available. enjoy
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/offgridgrower-albums-iss-sd-grow-picture28697-100-3368.jpg
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/offgridgrower-albums-iss-sd-grow-picture28700-100-3390.jpg
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/offgridgrower-albums-iss-sd-grow-picture28698-100-3373.jpg


I love those pics man... great job...


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I love those pics man... great job...


thanks, im going to try to take some pics tonite of the supercropping i did to some babies that were 2wks in flower, i have one in my album its a wide shot of the stadium but if you look at the top row you will see where i did it.


----------



## joebejoe (Jan 7, 2009)

looks great !!
good job


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 7, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I agree, great picture funtogrow. What size footprint do you have there - say from side to side and from front to back?


under the light is 5 1/2 by 9 1/2 but the room is 10 x 12.


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 7, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Yea, light seems to be at a bit of a shortage there. Remind me, that's a single 600 and you're getting 2 more or are you going all out and get 3 more? I'm jealous, that room looks real nice, you're gonna get some awesome harvests. I wish I had that much room.
> 
> How big is that room? Are you going to add CO2 after you get the lights? You will have to seal up your lights for CO2 don't forget. Forgive me if these things have already been discussed, I'm a bit


Thankx man The room is 10x12 and the light is on a mover but i plan on getting more light when i gets some money... and co2 will be on down the road but is a diffent


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Looks great fun!!! You can never have too much light.
> 
> Better get some PVC pipe plant support up before they start falling over. Those buds will get heavy bro!
> 
> Keep up the good work bro! Your making me proud.


Thank you for the plans and deaction to the thread and all followers. good man no great man I've got the pvc in the corner of the room and i pray they do get heavy and FAT


----------



## jem (Jan 7, 2009)

i want to make one for my smaller plants i got a 18 gall tote i cut holes i fit 6 5" net pots in it got pump now were do you get the sprayers then what you just use 1/2 inch pvc i got four differant pumps how do you put 1/2 inch pvc in pump i can put 1/2 inch tube on it that it. can you give me more detailes on the pluming part sprayers and 1/2 inch pvc i got everthing else. i build a drip system with a tote but i want to build one that sprayes rootes like yours.


----------



## SOG (Jan 7, 2009)

robotninja said:


> I had the same problem, I bought some clones from a local dispensary and they all came in rock wool cubes. However when I tryed to remove the rock wool on one of them, disaster, it pulled the roots out!
> 
> I still put it in the cloner to see if it will resprout roots, and it's only been 4 days so I'll keep an eye on it. As for the others, I just stuck the whole cube in the net pot and put the neoprene collars ontop, you kinda have to squish the rock wool a bit to get it to fit in the small 2" pots. They all seem to be doing fine as of now.
> 
> ...


Right on, Thanks robotninja 
keep us posted with the results


----------



## SOG (Jan 7, 2009)

funtogrow said:


>


may i ask why did you choose to remove the top support beams from Stink's original design?
do you find there is no need for the additional support?


----------



## repvip (Jan 7, 2009)

SOG said:


> may i ask why did you choose to remove the top support beams from Stink's original design?
> do you find there is no need for the additional support?


post 2073 just above.. he has the supports--just not using them yet...

good job funtogrow! Another person I have to try and catch up to now haha


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Stink -
> 
> I know you said you change nutes out and do a res change every 3w. I'm assuming you are still on that schedule and it's working out ok?
> 
> ...


Three weeks is the minimum.

I'm actually trying to stay on a two week schedule (but I'm 3 days late already).

The more often you change them the better but even three weeks seems like a lot when you have 6 reservoirs.

Botanicare recommends changing the nutes every week but I imagine they would like everyone to change them once a day!($$$$)


----------



## andyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey stinkbud I got a new ph meter and the directions on the box said to keep tip wet. its a milwalkie or how ever you spell that. anyway it was kinda unclear and had no other directions. so when I put it away does it just need to be dipped into water first?
I dont really understand and dont want to ruin it.
thanks


----------



## westmich (Jan 8, 2009)

Stink, or others, have you considered using a 55 gallon drum instead of the three reservoirs for flowering? Seems like it would be easier to maintain and you could mount the racks right on the floor and give you more grow height. Each set of posts would plug into a main set of feed and drain lines. Maybe a 5 gallon bucket res for flushing.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> ...The more often you change them the better but even three weeks seems like a lot when you have 6 reservoirs...


Man, sometimes I feel like a fricking chemist!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Jan 8, 2009)

Can someone help me out with the nutes.
Im trying to figure out if the nute "Sweet" is made by botanicare also?


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess I spoke to soon because I just found "Sweet" by Botanicare but it's called "Sweet" Berry
is this the right stuff or is there just a normal Sweet not berry


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Jan 8, 2009)

I also found "Sweet" Citrus

So if anyone could please help me out with this as im getting ready to order nutes to start.

Thanks!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 8, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Can someone help me out with the nutes.
> Im trying to figure out if the nute "Sweet" is made by botanicare also?


I think Sweet is made by Ionic but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## dvsdsm (Jan 8, 2009)

potpimp said:


> I think Sweet is made by Ionic but I'm not 100% positive.



Made by Botanicare, get it in either Berry Or Citrus, i'm starting a side by side with it and Adnvanced Nutrients Sweet Leaf next run. Mine tasted like Tangerines to begin with, i'm looking forward to see any enhancements.

Thanks again stinkbud for the Aero setup. I've been using the cloner now for almost 2 months no problems. Due to space and footprint size, I re-designed the Flower setups to run self contained in 55gallon rubbermaid toughneck totes. 3 rows of 5 per tote, and i'm loving it. Gonna use the fence post flower unit outside in the spring for my veggies 
Video of the AeroTote in action is HERE


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 8, 2009)

SOG said:


> may i ask why did you choose to remove the top support beams from Stink's original design?
> do you find there is no need for the additional support?


didn't need them yet but i hope i will!


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> post 2073 just above.. he has the supports--just not using them yet...
> 
> good job funtogrow! Another person I have to try and catch up to now haha


it ain't a race but we'll all like to see the pics


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 8, 2009)

westmich said:


> Stink, or others, have you considered using a 55 gallon drum instead of the three reservoirs for flowering? Seems like it would be easier to maintain and you could mount the racks right on the floor and give you more grow height. Each set of posts would plug into a main set of feed and drain lines. Maybe a 5 gallon bucket res for flushing.


I did consider a single res setup... but wanted more precise control over nutrients - as I like to run different PPM's and additives each week of flowering. Mixing strains could further compound this problem if you have a specific nutrient regime for a given strain. Of course, if you started and finished all 3 racks at the same time this would not be an issue.

I took a quick look but couldn't find the post - one guy did a real nice job with a single res outside the grown room - plumbed through the wall. It's all possible!


----------



## repvip (Jan 8, 2009)

funtogrow said:


> it ain't a race but we'll all like to see the pics


Everyone loves pics!

This is now completion of week 3 and 1 for both flowering units. Check out the sea of green pic! The little ones (clones straight to flower) are looking great--they are at max growth rate now and will be exploding!

I did daisy chain my lights the other night to get better coverage and airflow. Here is a nice bud shot of some blue cheese in dirt. The transition is almost complete 

EDIT: mylar is totally oxidized... have an ionizer (cap ozone jr.) in the room--apparently they aren't supposed to be with plants, and will mess up your mylar. Will prob cover the mylar with reflecive emergency blankets a la SB!


----------



## repvip (Jan 8, 2009)

Stink... 

You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.

The other post doesn't have a problem. It quickly drains empty.

So the question is.. have you had this happen, and can it be fixed? When I actually pull the plant up about an inch I can see a rush of water drain out. There is no way to secure the net pot up higher--the roots have completely taken over.

Also.. these plants are only at 3 weeks. They have at least 5 more! I'm not too concernced about future plants--they will be much smaller before going into flower. But these ones have awhile, and I was a little concerned about stagnant water...

How long does it take your flower units to drain? Maybe this is normal after a few weeks?


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 8, 2009)

STINK~~~ i finished setup besides pvc post i got a few questions.

1) if i cant get fence post , can i use 4 inch pvc tubing?

2) if i had a 4way(T) on 1 side of the 3/4 at 1 of the ends i could extend it and put 2 more posts in is what im thinking
need a bit more parts to show you what i mean need 3/4 more pvc as well, BUT Would it work?

3)what about crowding plants? or any other problems i will run into it being bigger?, the aeroflows from store seem to work fine close like that! ?? what cha tink

4)pump, i got a 384 , which was what i was gonna use with your system stinkbud ! i wanted to use this one still for a week or so would that be ok?, or would the other 2 47 inch pzs not even shoot out misters?(there actually a few inch's smaller like 44) 1 less misters? on the extra 2 mister pipes!


what kinda rez am i lookin at?

5) any parts you think i should get like threaded ball valve? does threaded seal? or do you need sealer ?

or what about a metal ball valve? adapter etc? unless not needed, i spent alot of money i didnt have.

folks help !


----------



## andyman (Jan 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink...
> 
> You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.
> 
> ...


man that must suck to have that problem, to big or to healthy of plants. cant wait till I have that problem. Im planning on using 5" fence post as I found them to be about $22 at menards. lowes and home depot have the 4" post for more.
your setup looks awsome. what if you raise the post at the higer end so the water drains more. like if you put a piece of wood under the legs just to raise it up a bit. or lift just that pot and wrap a rubber band or made a piece you could slide under the lip to raise it up. like a piece of wood with a u shape cut out like a fork you could slide under the netpots lip to raise it temp.
let us know how it ends up working out.
great job


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

can i use 5" net pots and spread it out because i have a hole bunch of 5" from last grow.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink...
> 
> You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.
> 
> ...


I agree, what a great problem to have! Man those stalks look like tree trunks. What strain are you growing? I can tell it's mostly indica because of the thick stalks and wide leaves. Just awesome.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink...
> 
> You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.


Your problem is that you are trying to grow trees! 

Lol, healthy looking plants with giant stems! Very nice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey rev..i think andy had the right idea.."raising the post up to drain faster" but actually its probably not that big of a problem..the water wont become stagnant beacuse there is fresh oxyegenated water coming in every 5 minutes.. 

your plants are looking great!!

Im at at 7 weeks and two days and havent started my flush yet.. 
Ive been researching my strains and looking at pics and they just dont seem to be ready to start the flush yet,
I could be wrong.


----------



## repvip (Jan 9, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Your problem is that you are trying to grow trees!
> 
> Lol, healthy looking plants with giant stems! Very nice.


Hah! These two plants are big buddha blue cheese  The mothers are in dirt, and were topped the same way--but the stems are no where near as big. The hydro stems were all the same size.. I'm not sure what happened! 

I will either raise that post a few inches in the rear, or forget about it. I've been a little spacey lately, hehe. I'm pretty excited to see how the clones->flower straight perform--plus I won't have to worry about their roots.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey rev..i think andy had the right idea.."raising the post up to drain faster" but actually its probably not that big of a problem..the water wont become stagnant beacuse there is fresh oxyegenated water coming in every 5 minutes..
> 
> your plants are looking great!!
> 
> ...


Amazing! One of the most impressive setups I've ever seen. Hands down!

Personally, I am very excited to try out a hydroponic flush. I never seem to get it right in dirt. Even my Lowryder #2's take 10 weeks to finish. WTF! Well, I think it has to do with the flush... if it really signals the plant to hurry up and finish.. all new growth should stop. all old growth should fatten up bigtime. Especially with a two week flush! 

You will have plenty of practice in no time! haha! Don't you love this learning curve? This thread is like.. advanced oaksterdam university haha.


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

plants are about 18inch i 20inch high i have them under 400 watt hps light on a 12 12 now for a week still now signs how long before i can tell wether male or female. no white hairs yet or balls.


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone help love the design stink next grow will try i am using ebb and flo and top feed systems right now.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes it is, and we are all the top of the class!! the funny thing is this is my first indoor grow. I did an outdoor grow last year that turned out OK, but this is 100x better... If i can do this then trust me... like stink said "if you can read a number you can do this" I am starting my flush tomorow. 

My club is gonna flip!!!!


----------



## andyman (Jan 9, 2009)

My first indoor grow, (well other than dirt in a closet when I was younger)
all my outdoor are great. huge tasty plants.
my plans for this spring are in outdoor stinkbud system allong with my indoor.
I will just have to paint the fence post brown/green for camo from the eye in the sky.


----------



## repvip (Jan 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yes it is, and we are all the top of the class!! the funny thing is this is my first indoor grow. I did an outdoor grow last year that turned out OK, but this is 100x better... If i can do this then trust me... like stink said "if you can read a number you can do this" I am starting my flush tomorow.
> 
> My club is gonna flip!!!!


This is only my third indoor grow. I've never been able to clone before, in a reproducible manner. I agree with you! Anyone can do this. 

This setup has solved most of the major problems I had in previous grows--cloning, watering and dirt (seriously guys--I can't stress enough how much easier this system is to maintain), adding correct nutes, pests and rootrot. 

No clubs in my area


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah Rep - your setup looks choice! We do love the pics, thanks for posting 'em! Good job!


----------



## repvip (Jan 9, 2009)

jem said:


> plants are about 18inch i 20inch high i have them under 400 watt hps light on a 12 12 now for a week still now signs how long before i can tell wether male or female. no white hairs yet or balls.


jem if you have 8 nodes you should have preflowers. Check the 8th node for signs of male/female.

Oh.. you have been flowering for a week? Check real close for signs.. you should see them by now or really damn close. Do you know exactly what to look for? Within the next week for sure... probably within the next couple of days.


----------



## dwaynej (Jan 9, 2009)

Doing a rez change on these. I know you just hook up the garden hose and open the ball valve and turn the pump on and let it run until you hear a sucking sound but their still is a little bit of water left at the bottom. 

Do you refill with plain tap and then drain again. Then re-fill and add nutes and adjust PH?

Or Just refill add nutes and adjust PH?

Also in the plans SB mentioned running a constant amount of nutes during the nine weeks and only doing a rez change every 3 weeks. 

But of course the nutes I got have a weekely feeding schedule with 1 week rez changes. Should I just go with SB and Run a consistant PPM of nutes over the 9 weeks and only do 3 rez changes?


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

yea they have been 12 12 for like a week. what do you think they are? Sorry best pics i could get.


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

okay i got some better pics what do you think male female its been a week should i wait or can you tell 3 differant strain female chocolope blue mystic northern lights they are about 14 to 18 inches 18 being ther bigest under 400 watt high presure 12 12 humidity 65-75F water 23c height 16inches. First grow i am going to try stinks next time. this system is top feed drip. on15min. per hour. that is flower room veg room is ebb and flo 20on 4 off 400watt metal halide. clones sit under 2 40 watt floresents one warm one cool two trays with clear dome sunleaves brand i use 1.5rock wool squares then they go in 5inch basket or 4inch rock wool squares. i am definatly going to try aeroponics next. I spreayed some of that reverse stuff on the plants in the flowering room in is supposed to kill or prevent hermes from growing but i don't see any balls yet or whitle flowers mabe i am missing it. should i wait another week or can you tell. thanks for everyones info. peace


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Everyone loves pics!
> 
> This is now completion of week 3 and 1 for both flowering units. Check out the sea of green pic! The little ones (clones straight to flower) are looking great--they are at max growth rate now and will be exploding!
> 
> ...


DAmn you got some niceplantes! i wish i had a good strain like that and you lights o while i'll get them


----------



## jem (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks male or female o if you like that i will show you my ebb and flo srtup i made for 100 bucks


----------



## andyman (Jan 9, 2009)

jem said:


> thanks male or female o if you like that i will show you my ebb and flo srtup i made for 100 bucks


I want to see


----------



## Kash Krop (Jan 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink...
> 
> You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.
> 
> ...


Could you place a short piece of 1/4" plastic tube under the roots? A drain pipe.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 9, 2009)

heres what i got going

1) still need pvc i wanted to extend the setup but use less pvc any ideas? im hoping it matches up!

2) I thought i could just use enough 3/4 pvc to get 1 more 10 foot pvc cut in half in, so 2 more slots but  WOULD IT BALANCE, EEKKZ!?!??! i did"nt wanna buy more T's and elbows 3/4 because i already spent alot i went to a pricey store and i did"nt see the white pvc first, 
right now i got half a 10 foot 3/4 pvc but i need more and a 4 way T i was thinking on 1 side top and bottom then extend it a bit just enough to hold the 2 5 foot pz of fence post or 6" pvc if i made the holding part lil longer or just stick with 4 inch small plants i don't care.

 3) if i waited a week till i got a 600 gph pump u think 400 would even push out water on the 2 other sides out through misters?, 2 of the pipes are 47" other two are inch or 2 or 3 smaller lol.

4) do plastic pvc T's and ball vales (threaded) seal water? someone told me recently this is true!?!?!?!
 

ANYWAYS what you guys think any IDEAS?!?!?! take a look at pics(still need more stuff)


----------



## Maudib (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm entering this thread late, and i appologise if I'm asking something that's already been asked, but, for the setup with the fencepost, Could you use a smaller pump?

I have someone interested in helping me, and they want to know if they could use a smaller (less expensive) pump, and what would happen.

Thank you for your very informative thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink...
> 
> You did it. My plants are growing too fast. In fact, this plant's root system is so big it is blocking drainage! There is a constant pool of water behind this plant about 0.5inches depth (it rises to about 2inches when the sprayers are on, then slowly drains down to about 0.5" at about 4 minutes. In fact, there is one more plant from the same mother in the same post much farther up, causing the same problem--but there is no plant above it.
> 
> ...


The roots will completely fill the post around the net pots. Unless the water is coming out of the top you have nothing to worry about.

It takes a while for the flower units to drain as the roots get bigger. Eventually there will be a solid mat of root hairs.

The Liquid Karma turns it dark brown. When you look at it close you will see a million tiny root hairs and virtually no tap roots!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks again stinkbud, your guide is proof that even a noob can get this to work so long as you follow it step by step.

My cloner is kickin ass n taking names. Even the clone that i accidentally butchered while trying to remove rock wool (I ripped all the roots off) has resprouted new roots and is doin fine. The rest have roots that seem to grow by the minute. Been keepin the pump on 24/7 mainly to keep the water from getting too cold (we are cheap and don't like to use the heater in the house, so it gets cold, especially on hard wood flooring). Will move to veg stage in a few more days. Can't wait! 

Super Silver Haze should be yummy, this is my first grow ever btw.


----------



## repvip (Jan 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The roots will completely fill the post around the net pots. Unless the water is coming out of the top you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> It takes a while for the flower units to drain as the roots get bigger. Eventually there will be a solid mat of root hairs.
> 
> The Liquid Karma turns it dark brown. When you look at it close you will see a million tiny root hairs and virtually no tap roots!


Sounds good! I won't worry about it unless the posts start flooding. 

Here is what I was talking about. First pic: water waiting to drain/held in by big plant. Second/third: downstream from the big plant. Fourth: slow drainage, but drainage no less.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sounds good! I won't worry about it unless the posts start flooding.
> 
> Here is what I was talking about. First pic: water waiting to drain/held in by big plant. Second/third: downstream from the big plant. Fourth: slow drainage, but drainage no less.


They look great to me bro. You can see the root mat starting to form.

Everyone worries a little too much the first batch. It's perfectly normal. As long as you have followed my instructions you can't go wrong.

That's going to be one hell of a big plant bro!!!

One more thing...You do have the back taller than the front, right? It should be 1" taller in the back to allow proper drainage.


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

is ak48 about the same as 47 nirvana does not have 47 just 48


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys...im flushing as i type,,,,the pump is running tap water right now..in a few more minutes i will change the res and add the clearex......wish me luck!!!


----------



## andyman (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone know if those little red 360~ sprayers can be mounted upside down and still work?


good luck dirthawker


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been getting lazy with the photos. I love to see everyone's setups so I thought it's about time to show you the latest crop.

Here is a photo of my flower room. The batch on the right will be pulled this morning. Notice how the flush has turned the leaves yellow. If you were to look at the trichromes closely you would see that they are mostly cloudy with a few turning amber.

The big bud in the front is Elvy. I've given up on this strain because it take so long to finish. The tall plants are Shishkeberry. Check out the size of the calixes on the buds. One calix is the size of a joint!

I pulled the plants from the 6-hole unit yesterday. They are drying now. The Purple Silver is beyond dank. It smells and tastes exactly like Welches grape juice.

I tried the NYC Diesel for the first time. It's some tasty shit! Not as good as Blueberry or Purple Silver but what is?

To all the people that ask questions with a whole shit load of numbers... They just kick my poor old stoned ass. Any of you guys at the head of the class (you know who you are) feel free to help these guys while I'm snowboarding.

One more thing...the best bud is always the bud you grow yourself.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

andyman said:


> does anyone know if those little red 360~ sprayers can be mounted upside down and still work?
> 
> 
> good luck dirthawker


They work but not as well. They are designed to be sprayed up so the water spreads out. When they are upside down the water sprays down without much spread.

My first system had the sprayers pointing down and it worked fine. That was an Aero/NFT design though. I don't think it would work well in the cloner or veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

Maudib said:


> I'm entering this thread late, and i appologise if I'm asking something that's already been asked, but, for the setup with the fencepost, Could you use a smaller pump?
> 
> I have someone interested in helping me, and they want to know if they could use a smaller (less expensive) pump, and what would happen.
> 
> Thank you for your very informative thread. Keep up the good work.


Bro...One gallon of nutrients costs twice as much as a pump! You will need 4 gallons of different nutes within the first month.

Your PPM and PH meters costs 5X as much! What I'm saying is that if you can't afford a pump ($25), you can't afford to run this system.

I always recommend good old fashioned soil if you are short on cash. Spend your money on lights instead.


----------



## repvip (Jan 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> They look great to me bro. You can see the root mat starting to form.
> 
> Everyone worries a little too much the first batch. It's perfectly normal. As long as you have followed my instructions you can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


The back is exactly 1" taller than the front! These are 72" posts though! The general NFT design rule I've read is 1 in 40.. so I should probably raise it at least another inch. My floors probably aren't level... hehe.. I will raise it soon


----------



## repvip (Jan 10, 2009)

jem said:


> is ak48 about the same as 47 nirvana does not have 47 just 48


I believe these are supposed to be very similar to AK47, which is why I got them as well. If all condition are perfect they should finish in 48 days.

Guess what? I still have them. From Nirvana. Never germinated. Why? They aren't feminized! Trust me... spend the extra money and get feminized seeds!!


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

i am going to home depot today what page is all the measurments for the flowering system on. I found blueprint but no measurments can you give me the measurments stink or anyone else that has build the flower system.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

here ya go Jem 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-55.html


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at at 7 weeks and two days and havent started my flush yet..
> Ive been researching my strains and looking at pics and they just dont seem to be ready to start the flush yet,
> I could be wrong.


I've noticed that if I don't start my flush at 7 weeks the plants will go into another growth stage and produce new growth on top of the old.

When I start my flush at 7 weeks the plants stop growing and ripen up. The pistils turn orange and the trichromes will turn cloudy.

You can always flush longer than 2 weeks if the plants are not done. Only thing that will happen is the buds will taste even better!

My latest experiment is using Clearex for the whole flush. I'm trying it on my latest batch with great success. Botanicare recommends 3-4 days of Clearex instead of a two week water flush. I've tried that and it wasn't enough.

So this time I took my plants out 8 1/2 weeks before I started my flush but I'm only flushing for 8 days total. I've been using 450ml of Clearex and changing the water and adding Clearex every other day. This is the maximum amount of Clearex Botanicare recommends.

The plants look the same in 1 week with Clearex as they do with 2 weeks of straight water. Granted I took the plants out a full 8.5 weeks before I started my flush. It looks like this might be an option to allow those longer strains to finish up before flushing and not sacrifice the final taste.

I'll let you guys know the final results in few days.

My other experiment involves using my veg formula for the first two weeks of flower. I've always noticed that when I put my girls into flower they stretch and look like they could use a little more Nitrogen.

So this time I used the Veg formula with the new girls instead of the bloom formula. I did add Sweet to the formula. Right away I can see that it is working great! The plants are staying dark green and growing very fast without much internode length. I'll switch back to bloom at my next res change. You guys should try it out and see if you get the same results.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting STINK... that makes alot of sense, 
4 days on clearex= 2 weeks plain water. And you can kinda experiment around that equation. I think i will just play it safe this time around and do the 150ml of clearex for 24 hours then plain tap water and see how it comes out...thanks for the experiments.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey stink not to high jack, but I wanted to share this with you guys. Long story short I don't know if you guys have seen the thread about this, but check out this link. There is a national vote going on on ways to change the country. Currently legalization is number 1, and ending the war on drugs is number 3. Check it out, and please vote, maybe this really will be the beginning of change! http://www.change.org/ideas?order=top#listSection


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks got them


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

okay dirthawker got the flower aero setup what pages are clone and veg unit detail measurments on thanks again the flower aero setup is vert detailed


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

go between maybe? page 10 and page 50.. i think. good luck, i dont have those pages saved.


----------



## andyman (Jan 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> They work but not as well. They are designed to be sprayed up so the water spreads out. When they are upside down the water sprays down without much spread.
> 
> My first system had the sprayers pointing down and it worked fine. That was an Aero/NFT design though. I don't think it would work well in the cloner or veg unit.


 thanks , have fun boarding


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 10, 2009)

jem said:


> okay dirthawker got the flower aero setup what pages are clone and veg unit detail measurments on thanks again the flower aero setup is vert detailed


go to page 75 it has all the units and other info.... have fun growing


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 10, 2009)

repvip said:


> Guess what? I still have them. From Nirvana. Never germinated. Why? They aren't feminized! Trust me... spend the extra money and get feminized seeds!!


Where did you get the idea that feminized seeds have anything to do with overall germ rates?


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 10, 2009)

Put my second batch of girls into flower room today, Thought you guys could use some root porn


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 10, 2009)

Just put my second batch in flower. The ones on the left are 3 weeks old , middle is some dirt plants finishing up, and right is the new plants. I have 6' post with 13 plants each and 5gallon buckets for rez Only one 1000w HPS on a light mover. Getting some stretch but I am loving this compared to dirt. The plants on left are using 1.5gal water a day. 

Well enjoy the pics


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 10, 2009)

stofmonster said:


> Just put my second batch in flower. The ones on the left are 3 weeks old , middle is some dirt plants finishing up, and right is the new plants. I have 6' post with 13 plants each and 5gallon buckets for rez Only one 1000w HPS on a light mover. Getting some stretch but I am loving this compared to dirt. The plants on left are using 1.5gal water a day.
> 
> Well enjoy the pics


Very nice!


----------



## Chris602 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey StinkBud Your Plans Sound Great But How Much Does Your Electricity Bill Come Out Too.????????


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 10, 2009)

andyman said:


> Hey stinkbud I got a new ph meter and the directions on the box said to keep tip wet. its a milwalkie or how ever you spell that. anyway it was kinda unclear and had no other directions. so when I put it away does it just need to be dipped into water first?
> I dont really understand and dont want to ruin it.
> thanks


I use storage solution and have a Hannah pH/ppm/temp/EC meter. I'm not convinced that the solution is needed but it's in the manaul so I oblige..the probe has a plastic tip that I fill with the solution after use.


----------



## andyman (Jan 10, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I use storage solution and have a Hannah pH/ppm/temp/EC meter. I'm not convinced that the solution is needed but it's in the manaul so I oblige..the probe has a plastic tip that I fill with the solution after use.


 thanks, Ive been wanting to get one that you just leave in the res that does it all. ph/tds/temp/ec


----------



## repvip (Jan 10, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Where did you get the idea that feminized seeds have anything to do with overall germ rates?


You misunderstood. I never germinated them. It's not worth the hassle to fuck around with males. Unless you aren't serious about growing... then by all means.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

So I promised myself I wouldn't stop trimming until all my plants are done. Thank God my wonderful wife was here to help.

We started at around 7AM this morning and just now finished! My eyes are going buggy and my back is killing me!

Anyway check out the buds drying. A lot of hard work but worth the effort. Soon you guys will be posting pics like this...

*The top row is:*
Purple Silver, AK47, Blueberry, NYC Diesel, Goo, Snowbud and Bubblegum.

*The second row is:*
Elvy and Shishkeberry


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW!!! Nice work stink...is that from one unit?


----------



## andyman (Jan 10, 2009)

lookin way good.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> So I promised myself I wouldn't stop trimming until all my plants are done. Thank God my wonderful wife was here to help.
> 
> We started at around 7AM this morning and just now finished! My eyes are going buggy and my back is killing me!
> 
> ...


MY wife doesnt help me with shit about weed!... Fucker...lol... I need a bud trimmer... But 500.fuck that.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> WOW!!! Nice work stink...is that from one unit?


That's both a flower unit and my 6 hole unit together. So it's a total of 20 plants.

It's one hell of a huge harvest! I'm curious to see what it weighs out at after drying.


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 10, 2009)

Yum yum
damned the scissor the blisters anyway 



StinkBud said:


> So I promised myself I wouldn't stop trimming until all my plants are done. Thank God my wonderful wife was here to help.
> 
> We started at around 7AM this morning and just now finished! My eyes are going buggy and my back is killing me!
> 
> ...


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

Pick and Mix / Lowlife Automatic AK47 FEMINISED Autoflowering that is what attituse sells i wanted the ak47 regular feminized or should i go with this one ak47 and lowrider were did you get ak47 feminized did not see them just dwarfs


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

got some ice today germing now tell you how it turns out anybody try ice yet?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 10, 2009)

jem said:


> got some ice today germing now tell you how it turns out anybody try ice yet?


Ice from Nirvana? Sorry stinkbud hope you don't mind me talkin bout this in your thread!


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey stinkbud was that bubblegum A fun one to take care of? I had one mother going once and she sure did drink alot.... Just got A strawberry cough clone to turn into A mother and can't wait, still looking for A G13 clone!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive got a serious question...my flush has begun, this morning before lights out i drained the res and cleaned it twice, and let the pump run on tap water for an hour before adding my 150 ml of clearex and then back to 1 on 5 off. Tonight at lights on my ppm to my astonishment was at 590. I changed the res again and repeated...guess what? 590. I filled up a glass of my tap water and guess what? 590. 

I studied the flush chapter and it says you keep your ppms below 50 at flush. wow this just sent me for a loop!!!

If my tap water is 590, and ive been keeping my ppms at 2000, does this mean that in reality my nutes have been kept at 590 below 2000? 

Could this be the reason why the buds didnt seem to be as big as i thought they should be?

It just never really occured to me to check the tap ppm,, and what shall i do? 

Thanks.....the worried pregnant mother...


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 10, 2009)

I run just plain PH balanced RO water for 2 weeks, I havn't tryed any flushing agent's.... This seems to be doing great, my buddy adds A sweetner at this point and swears it helps the flush.


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

hey stink i am going to finish this crop then try your setup. i am using ebb and flo and top feed drip. Never did aeroponics so i am a little iffy. but everyone in this post said it is amazing. i went to home depot and though i will get all the supplies after this harvest. i will post pics in a few weeks harvest 4 strain chocolope, northern lights, blue mystic, and afgan. still got some more seeds for next harvest tring ice ak47 and i wanted to get a good indoor puple starn what is a good one with some purple buds. antway the nutes i use ase general hydrponics so are yours that much better i use flora micro bloom and grow also pure blend vegan tea and floricius plus. They give me great results cost about the same as yours i compaired what do you think next harvest with your aero setup shouls i use my nutes or yours. i am just liking top feed and flood and drain a am a little nervous about aeroponics. You think they are better. should i swithch what is better?


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 10, 2009)

jem said:


> got some ice today germing now tell you how it turns out anybody try ice yet?



if you dont mind me asking were did you order your ice from and what part of the world are you located? the reason i ask is i ordered some from nirvana and they havent came yet and its going on a month since they were shipped out THANKS FOR THE INFO !!! oh yea are you starting a journal on the ice i would like to see it in action


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 10, 2009)

CONGRATS STINK ON SUCH A GREAT THREAD AND ALMOST 2200 POST REP+ TO YOU FOR ONE HELL OF A SETUP GROW ON BRO,GROW ON


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 10, 2009)

u think 400 would even push out water on the 2 other sides out through misters?, 2 of the pipes are 47" other two are inch or 2 or 3 smaller lol.

page 212 i tink soooo 

awesome DUDE!
setup looks awesome with the pvc pipe i just wanna exstend it a bit i hope i can make it balace with 2 more 5 foot pz's.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 10, 2009)

hope i can pull it off i wanna see the water flow in and out of pvc .

im gonna try some crap misters but w/e!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive got a serious question...my flush has begun, this morning before lights out i drained the res and cleaned it twice, and let the pump run on tap water for an hour before adding my 150 ml of clearex and then back to 1 on 5 off. Tonight at lights on my ppm to my astonishment was at 590. I changed the res again and repeated...guess what? 590. I filled up a glass of my tap water and guess what? 590.
> 
> I studied the flush chapter and it says you keep your ppms below 50 at flush. wow this just sent me for a loop!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to calibrate your ppm meter to me. If your tap water is really 590ppm I'd be out getting a RO system. I have been using Reverse Osmosis for all my water from the start because my water is pretty hard. I haven't checked but I believe my water is above 200ppm. I've never heard of water being at such a high number like 590ppm but I'm sure it's possible.

Let us know what you end up doing

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for chimming in dragon.. Im gonna recalibrate right now, i hope thats the reason,, if it is i think i can live with that, the plants grew like crazy in any case. I just remembered i dont have any solution.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 11, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Sounds like you need to calibrate your ppm meter to me. If your tap water is really 590ppm I'd be out getting a RO system. I have been using Reverse Osmosis for all my water from the start because my water is pretty hard. I haven't checked but I believe my water is above 200ppm. I've never heard of water being at such a high number like 590ppm but I'm sure it's possible.
> 
> DP


The EPA's acceptable limit for drinking water is 500 ppm. I'm in a private community on well water and they struggle to keep us right at 500 ppm, that is to say very hard water. If Dirt is on city water, 590 ppm seems like a misreading - on well water though, I'd believe it.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

city water here... this morning the reading in the res went up to around 700... it must be a calibration error.

If it is an error,, does that mean ive miscalculated the nutes?


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

don't sweat it yet! recalbrate and go from there. I recalibrate about every 3 months





DIRTHAWKER said:


> city water here... this morning the reading in the res went up to around 700... it must be a calibration error.
> 
> If it is an error,, does that mean ive miscalculated the nutes?


----------



## andyman (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> city water here... this morning the reading in the res went up to around 700... it must be a calibration error.
> 
> If it is an error,, does that mean ive miscalculated the nutes?


mine is like 260 here. well water. taste great though. when I brita filter it with the thing on my faucet it drops like 1 ppm. like picasso said 500 is when the epa says not to drink. isnt there something that is like a standard to test it against. like my calibration weights for my scales. or isnt that what the tds solution is for? Ive only used mine once. still waitin on my seed order from attitude.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stinkbud, with ur building abilies why havn't u built A trimmer yet? I havn't eaither but want just lazy.



stofmonster said:


> Yum yum
> damned the scissor the blisters anyway


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive got a serious question...my flush has begun, this morning before lights out i drained the res and cleaned it twice, and let the pump run on tap water for an hour before adding my 150 ml of clearex and then back to 1 on 5 off. Tonight at lights on my ppm to my astonishment was at 590. I changed the res again and repeated...guess what? 590. I filled up a glass of my tap water and guess what? 590.
> 
> I studied the flush chapter and it says you keep your ppms below 50 at flush. wow this just sent me for a loop!!!
> 
> ...


That's really high bro! Anything over 200 should be filtered through an RO machine first.

Don't worry though, It's probably just calcium in the water. Do you end up with a lot of white deposits on your shower head? That's Calcium.

What you want to flush is the N, K and P. Try increasing your dose of Clearex and run it for and extra day or two. 150ml is the minimum recommended dose. 450ml is max.

If you have the cash go buy an RO machine at Home DePot. The bigger ones are faster but not better. Smaller ones are fairly cheap.

With clean water you should see an improvement in growth since you will be adding 500 PPM of nutrients (N,K,P) instead of 500 PPM of Calcium (hard water).

One solution is to stop using CalMag in your nute formula. You don't need it. Then just save your water from the dehumidifier for your flush. The dehumidifier water is clean and perfect for flushing. I always drain my dehumidifier into the flushing res (if I have one going).


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just built my own RO system in my thread for my setup. I had 450 PPM in my water, now I have 5PPM and produce 50GPD.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/144086-diy-36-site-aeroponic-homebox-4.html#post1868314

I have a water softener and the salt build up was bad for everything!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 11, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> I run just plain PH balanced RO water for 2 weeks, I havn't tryed any flushing agent's.... This seems to be doing great, my buddy adds A sweetner at this point and swears it helps the flush.


Clearex has sugars in it just like Sweet. It also has some of the nutes that are are need for the final growth stage.

You see some nutrients can be moved from the leaves to other parts of the plant when needed. These nutrients are refered to as mobile. That why the leaves turn yellow during the flush but the buds stay green. The Nitrogen is moved to the buds.

Some nutrients are immobile though. Clearex adds a small amount of these nutes to allow the plant to keep growing and using the other nutes that are mobile. 

I've read you can get a better flush with a 15% nute/water mix than with just plain water. That's kind of what the Clearex does.

*Here is what Botanicare says:*

CLEAREX  can also be used at the end of a crops growth cycle to trigger the last reproductive stage of the plant, forcing it to process and assimilate endogenous nutrients. CLEAREX  contains specific electrolytes and selected mono and disaccharides which provide energy for the biosynthesis of important plant metabolites and macromolecules. Preharvest treatments with CLEAREX  are known to enhance the flavor and increase yields in fruits, vegetables, and culinary herbs by flushing out extraneous chemical nutrients.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

Also with Ro units u can get A 50' of ro line for line going in and place in A bucket filled with water, drop A aquarium heater in and keep at aroun 87 deg that will spead it up.... (I am into saltwater fish tank and that is A trick we use)... Als RO are not cheap to run, If u are on A well they are constantly turning the pump on! They waste over 90% of the water comming in but it is nice to have pure water on demand. When u do it go and get A 35 gallon trash can from hom depot and also a float valve so u don't have to worry about turning it on and off! I have posted pics of 1 of my tub's 1 is for my tank and 1 is for my plant's.... If U do A RO unit get 1 with A built in TDS meter..





StinkBud said:


> That's really high bro! Anything over 200 should be filtered through an RO machine first.
> 
> Don't worry though, It's probably just calcium in the water. Do you end up with a lot of white deposits on your shower head? That's Calcium.
> 
> ...


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will have to try that stink! BTY how is ur stuff going?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually i do probably have high calcium in my water.. shower head deposits yes!!!!! 

Im going to recalibrate my meter this afternoon and see what the reading is then go from there...if i need an ro machine then so be it.... thanks guys for the info.


whos complaining??? look at my room.. 
im in heaven no matter what,, and the smell is insane!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 11, 2009)

jem said:


> hey stink i am going to finish this crop then try your setup. i am using ebb and flo and top feed drip. Never did aeroponics so i am a little iffy. but everyone in this post said it is amazing. i went to home depot and though i will get all the supplies after this harvest. i will post pics in a few weeks harvest 4 strain chocolope, northern lights, blue mystic, and afgan. still got some more seeds for next harvest tring ice ak47 and i wanted to get a good indoor puple starn what is a good one with some purple buds. antway the nutes i use ase general hydrponics so are yours that much better i use flora micro bloom and grow also pure blend vegan tea and floricius plus. They give me great results cost about the same as yours i compaired what do you think next harvest with your aero setup shouls i use my nutes or yours. i am just liking top feed and flood and drain a am a little nervous about aeroponics. You think they are better. should i swithch what is better?


You can use whatever nutes you want. I recommend Botanicare.

I've never used Ebb + Flow. Switching is up to you not me. If you have a good setup that is producing medicine then I would just stay with what works.

If you are just starting out than by all means use my system. It's too easy!


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

If it is running good I wouldn't change!! Stink has A good DIY ( I use it for my flush) mine is slightly diff but same design and works great. But if U don't want to build it they can get pricey. I bought my fist 1 for 400-500, build my second for maybe 100 and thay was going crazy and making A pvc stand.






StinkBud said:


> You can use whatever nutes you want. I recommend Botanicare.
> 
> I've never used Ebb + Flow. Switching is up to you not me. If you have a good setup that is producing medicine then I would just stay with what works.
> 
> If you are just starting out than by all means use my system. It's too easy!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 11, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Stinkbud, with ur building abilies why havn't u built A trimmer yet? I havn't eaither but want just lazy.


My buds have to be trimmed perfect. I like to trim a little tighter than most people. My buds have virtually no leaf.

One of the advantages of trimming the buds tight is you end up with a lot of dank leaf to make bubble hash out of.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My buds have to be trimmed perfect. I like to trim a little tighter than most people. My buds have virtually no leaf.
> 
> One of the advantages of trimming the buds tight is you end up with a lot of dank leaf to make bubble hash out of.


i feel the same way about the manicuring...

Im really liking the Canna Butter. Different high without a ceiling.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is true. U just gotta plan to be there for A while! Do u use bubble bags? I made A honey bee extractor and it works pretty good but I am not A fan of the whole butain idea. I looked around on ebay and found some. Are the genaric bags just as good?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's really high bro! Anything over 200 should be filtered through an RO machine first.
> 
> Don't worry though, It's probably just calcium in the water. Do you end up with a lot of white deposits on your shower head? That's Calcium.
> 
> ...


I poured some bottled water in a cup and tested it and it read 64ppm..... if anyone can do a test for me and test some bottled drinking water and let me know what it reads i would appreciate it.

If my tap water is 590 ppm like i think it is...is that going to have an effect on the final taste of the buds?

Im thinking of filling up a few sparklets bottles of water to get me through until i can get an RO machine...but is this overkill? will the flush using clearex solve the problem without lugging water bottles all over creation..!

hmm...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I poured some bottled water in a cup and tested it and it read 64ppm..... if anyone can do a test for me and test some bottled drinking water and let me know what it reads i would appreciate it.
> 
> If my tap water is 590 ppm like i think it is...is that going to have an effect on the final taste of the buds?
> 
> ...


try fillin a bucket of water and leaving it out over night... or even up to 24hrs... then take a reading....see if that helps any.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 11, 2009)

ok need a question answered guys and gals. Say i have some plants started from seeds in my veg unit where they have been for not yet 3 weeks. These plants are growing like mad, about 8 inches in diameter and on the 8th to 10 node already. I think they are more then ready for the flower unit but i got a problem. The roots have matted at the bottom of the tub and i know the only way to remove them is to cut the roots. Question is what should i expect from cutting the roots? If cutting is out of the question what do i do as i cant remove them from the veg unit if i dont? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 11, 2009)

genfranco said:


> try fillin a bucket of water and leaving it out over night... or even up to 24hrs... then take a reading....see if that helps any.


I tried that at first and it never changed my reading. I built my own for around $80. Now I have clean water!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I poured some bottled water in a cup and tested it and it read 64ppm..... if anyone can do a test for me and test some bottled drinking water and let me know what it reads i would appreciate it.
> 
> If my tap water is 590 ppm like i think it is...is that going to have an effect on the final taste of the buds?
> 
> ...


64 ppm sounds entirely within reason for some bottled water. 

I'm no expert, but I would stick with the tap water for now, at this point you won't gain much by dragging bottles around, IMO. Like StinkBud said, be sure and skip the CalMag. I don't think taste will be affected either. The real gain in not using your water in the future will be the ability to raise your nutes up an additional ~590 ppm and no chlorines, etc in the water.

I got my RO system off of ebay. Generic six stage, 100 gpd. Works great.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 11, 2009)

ok i have a few more questions. In my veg unit i have 4 plants that are for sure female which come from clones and 11 unknown that come from seeds. Question since my roots are already matting and i want to know before i put them in the flower unit can i start to flower them now in the veg unit to weed out the males and then switch them to the flower unit? can i start this process with my current cfl's or do i need my hps to start the flowering? Like i said this wednesday they will be 3 weeks. Problem at least one of the 4 clones is not big enough for flowering in my opinion should i sacrifice this one or will it be ok. It is very small like 3 inches and only has a few branches compared to the others that stand at least 6 inches minium but are very bushy and thriving at least 8 inches in diameter. I have limited ceiling height of 7 ft before the light and about 6.5 after so height is an issue.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 11, 2009)

For those on a budget, check this out: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=55810

Those Mr. Clean car wash thingies act as a cheap RO filter. And they are only 20$ or so at Wall Mart and replacement filters are only like 4$.

I got one and it took my tap water from 600+ ppm to about 15 ppm! Awesome alternative to expensive RO machines. I like to cut corners whenever possible


----------



## repvip (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone is lucky enough NOT to have purchased all their reservoirs, Home Depot (in the Rock Mtn region at least) has 18gallon black totes for $3.44! These aren't the rubbermaid, but it is a great deal.

They also have grey rubbermaid 18gal with black lids! Nice find as well. Around $8.50. They don't have any smaller sizes.

Moved my phone on the second pic, but those are the grey rubbermaid totes.

FYI if you missed it--any tote will work for a reservoir. Any unit that has sprayers will leak unless you use a rubbermaid (read clone and veg units).


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I poured some bottled water in a cup and tested it and it read 64ppm..... if anyone can do a test for me and test some bottled drinking water and let me know what it reads i would appreciate it.
> 
> If my tap water is 590 ppm like i think it is...is that going to have an effect on the final taste of the buds?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I think your buds will be fine...obviously from this point forward I'd use a RO system if I were you. As I mentioned earlier I've been using a RO system this entire time and it' s a little bit of a pain but not bad once you get a system established for how you are going to do it.

DP


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys...im flushing as i type,,,,the pump is running tap water right now..in a few more minutes i will change the res and add the clearex......wish me luck!!!


While it isn't needed... good luck, Dirt! Your setup looks "textbook" - You are the man!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 11, 2009)

stofmonster said:


> Put my second batch of girls into flower room today, Thought you guys could use some root porn


NICE! Sexy roots on those bitches!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> So I promised myself I wouldn't stop trimming until all my plants are done. Thank God my wonderful wife was here to help.
> 
> We started at around 7AM this morning and just now finished! My eyes are going buggy and my back is killing me!
> 
> ...


You rock! Thanks again for this motivation - and all you do for this thread - it's like the best grow guide in the world happening in real time!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive got a serious question...my flush has begun, this morning before lights out i drained the res and cleaned it twice, and let the pump run on tap water for an hour before adding my 150 ml of clearex and then back to 1 on 5 off. Tonight at lights on my ppm to my astonishment was at 590. I changed the res again and repeated...guess what? 590. I filled up a glass of my tap water and guess what? 590.
> 
> I studied the flush chapter and it says you keep your ppms below 50 at flush. wow this just sent me for a loop!!!
> 
> ...


Yo Dirt - I think you are fine. Your plants are beautiful! Most nute charts are based on the assumption that your water is below 200PPM - ideally 100 or less. You may be on to something as higher PPM's can alter nutrient intake... I guess an RO unit is your next purchase in the quest for the ultimate harvest? I can't wait to see your final product. Following your progress has been truly inspirational! 

Our local hydro store is stocked on RO units as we have 700+ PPM's in our area... I personally have to deal with 700 - 800! yahoo! Are you running AC? The waste water from AC or deumidifier is often close to 0 PPM's. I read an article in TreatYourself (I think - or some other trade mag) where a guy was using a TOTALLY closed system with a 5 ton AC/dehumidifier - using the waste water to fill his resi's... he was close to 100% circulation!


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone please answer my post on page 219? There are 2 different ones asking a few different questions. Please help.


----------



## repvip (Jan 11, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> ok need a question answered guys and gals. Say i have some plants started from seeds in my veg unit where they have been for not yet 3 weeks. These plants are growing like mad, about 8 inches in diameter and on the 8th to 10 node already. I think they are more then ready for the flower unit but i got a problem. The roots have matted at the bottom of the tub and i know the only way to remove them is to cut the roots. Question is what should i expect from cutting the roots? If cutting is out of the question what do i do as i cant remove them from the veg unit if i dont? Thanks for your help.





latinrascal said:


> ok i have a few more questions. In my veg unit i have 4 plants that are for sure female which come from clones and 11 unknown that come from seeds. Question since my roots are already matting and i want to know before i put them in the flower unit can i start to flower them now in the veg unit to weed out the males and then switch them to the flower unit? can i start this process with my current cfl's or do i need my hps to start the flowering? Like i said this wednesday they will be 3 weeks. Problem at least one of the 4 clones is not big enough for flowering in my opinion should i sacrifice this one or will it be ok. It is very small like 3 inches and only has a few branches compared to the others that stand at least 6 inches minium but are very bushy and thriving at least 8 inches in diameter. I have limited ceiling height of 7 ft before the light and about 6.5 after so height is an issue.


Some pictures would really help.

You can flower your veg unit no problem--to weed out the males. However, if the roots are growing together now.. they will obviously get worse. You could try pulling one plant out now and carefully cutting the majority of it's root mass awayfrom the root mat.. to see if it dies. That is the problem when roots grow together--separating them by cutting too much root will kill the plant, and possibly the others. That being said, roots are pretty sturdy... I have no problem ripping roots apart, as long as they aren't totally grown together.

At the 8th node you should be able to microsex during vegging. 

You can start the flowering process with CFL. I would expect ~1.5 weeks of flowering before you can tell sex 100%.

I would keep the 6" clone. Why not? You have 2 months of flowering... it will grow! I will be starting all of my clones to flowering at about 6" or shorter if possible.


----------



## happyface (Jan 11, 2009)

things are going GGOOOODD. thanks bra.id rep u agin but it says i cannot.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Repvip. About the root matt, not all of the plants roots are matted together just about 5 or 6 and only what has grown at the bottom of the 18 gallon container so there are plenty of roots still attached to the plant that are hanging. It just started to matt as they were starting to grow into the lower container. I thought about just cutting one and see how it does but i was worried about root rot so when i do it i think i will have to cut them all and remove the matted mess. Do you really think that cutting the lower portion will cause death? I was thinking at worse stunted growth until they recover but i didnt think they would die seeing that they will still have at least 80% of their roots still attached. I dont know where i messed up. I followed this thread and directions and my seedlings just took off like crazy. I cant believe that i am the only one in this situation. seeing that they are not yet 3 week old i didn't think this would be an issue but like i said these baby's are like baby Hughie, lol.

Also can i micro sex even though they are not even 3 weeks? i have been looking but i don't see anything. I guess i need a better magnifying glass.

As far as the flowering should i just start them on 12/12 now first or should i cut the root matt mess then give it time to recover then do 12/12? I really want to get rid of any males before going into the flowering unit.

DirthHawk a question for you. I remember reading how you had to veg a few plants alot longer for some reason, did you have this root matt problem in your veg unit? if so what did you do?


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you will be fine, when I went to take out my biggest plant and put it in the flower system I had a few problems, had to cut the roots at the ball in the bottom, then I had to cut a giant root growing out the side of the netpot inorder to get it into the fence post, after all that truama she is still a giant beast! I have seen no ill effects so i wouldn't worry, the root systems regenerate so fast that it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## repvip (Jan 11, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I think you will be fine, when I went to take out my biggest plant and put it in the flower system I had a few problems, had to cut the roots at the ball in the bottom, then I had to cut a giant root growing out the side of the netpot inorder to get it into the fence post, after all that truama she is still a giant beast! I have seen no ill effects so i wouldn't worry, the root systems regenerate so fast that it doesn't seem to matter.


I second the notion!

I am almost positive you will be fine cutting them at the lower end AND flowering them at the same time. Like you yourself said.. those roots are growing like crazy! Even if they do take time to recover... you probably won't notice 

I have mothers in dirt at about 6 weeks flower, and clones in a flower unit at just over 3 weeks. I cannot believe the difference in trichome distribution! Even the fan leaves in the aero unit have trichome tipped edges--the stems are covered! More so than I have ever seen before.


----------



## supdro (Jan 11, 2009)

On the discussion of RO units. A cheap one from home depot how do you hook it up?? Can you hook it up to a faucet without cutting anything? I live in an appt so I can't drill or cut out up the space. Even though I have a ro unit 50 feet from my door I would rather not have to go out side. And to dirth when you used your tap water did you let it sit out to let the chorine dissapate? I have heard using tap isn't that big a deal, especially the way your plants look. great job bro


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> DirthHawk a question for you. I remember reading how you had to veg a few plants alot longer for some reason, did you have this root matt problem in your veg unit? if so what did you do?


 
Yea.. so far every batch that has come out of my veg unit has had very large roots..sometimes they are so thick and grown together that they wont come out of the 2 inch holes....At first, i was skeptical and reluctant to cut them, but it was absolutely necessary. I cut them, and at the time it felt like i was cutting my own throat

but I have had 100% success with every single plant thus far....now i just chop away when needed.





.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> 64 ppm sounds entirely within reason for some bottled water.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I would stick with the tap water for now, at this point you won't gain much by dragging bottles around, IMO. Like StinkBud said, be sure and skip the CalMag. I don't think taste will be affected either. The real gain in not using your water in the future will be the ability to raise your nutes up an additional ~590 ppm and no chlorines, etc in the water.
> 
> I got my RO system off of ebay. Generic six stage, 100 gpd. Works great.





DragonPhoenix said:


> I'm no expert but I think your buds will be fine...obviously from this point forward I'd use a RO system if I were you. As I mentioned earlier I've been using a RO system this entire time and it' s a little bit of a pain but not bad once you get a system established for how you are going to do it.
> 
> DP


 


StinkBud said:


> That's really high bro! Anything over 200 should be filtered through an RO machine first.
> 
> Don't worry though, It's probably just calcium in the water. Do you end up with a lot of white deposits on your shower head? That's Calcium.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you all for the help. Latin and Lion,, thanks for the help also . Im looking into an RO system. 

After all... this whole endeavor is geared toward supplying my local club, and the sick and terminaly ill with the very best meds i can possibly grow. 


You all will be as REPVIP says "Riding the Karma Train.





.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, i really appreciate it


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 12, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> ok i have a few more questions. In my veg unit i have 4 plants that are for sure female which come from clones and 11 unknown that come from seeds. Question since my roots are already matting and i want to know before i put them in the flower unit can i start to flower them now in the veg unit to weed out the males and then switch them to the flower unit? can i start this process with my current cfl's or do i need my hps to start the flowering? Like i said this wednesday they will be 3 weeks. Problem at least one of the 4 clones is not big enough for flowering in my opinion should i sacrifice this one or will it be ok. It is very small like 3 inches and only has a few branches compared to the others that stand at least 6 inches minium but are very bushy and thriving at least 8 inches in diameter. I have limited ceiling height of 7 ft before the light and about 6.5 after so height is an issue.


You can sex them in the veg unit. You may have to cut the roots that grow together . No big deal.

Preflowers don't show for 6-8 weeks


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 12, 2009)

happyface said:


> things are going GGOOOODD. thanks bra.id rep u agin but it says i cannot.


Wow! Your plants are looking great Happyface!!!

I feel sorry for the one little plant. Her Sisters are showing no mercy.

Keep up the good work and keep the photos coming!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 12, 2009)

*Roots 101:*

Plants have evolved over millions of years in soil. With soil all the nutrients are in the top layer but the water table may be quite a bit lower. In some cases the water source may be very deep. 

To handle these variables the plant has evolved two different types of root systems.

The first roots the plant sends out are the tap roots. The main purpose of these type of roots is to establish a water source and give the plant a strong foundation. In soil the tap root can grow *very* long if needed.

The other type of roots are the ones used to collect nutrients and Oxygen. These roots are tiny and look like little hairs. These are the roots that grow in the top part of the soil.

In soil the root mass grows huge. You don't see it but the roots below the soil are as large as the plant above.

In aeroponics the roots are very small in comparison to the size of the plant. This is because the plant can easily receive all the nutrients they need from a small root system. The plant dosen't need to grow many tap roots because water is always available.

One of the main reasons we see such huge growth rates is because the plant is growing leaves instead of roots.

So the important roots are the ones growing close to the plant. When we cut the roots we are mostly cutting the tap roots. Even if you cut off half of the roots, the plants would still have more nutes and water available than they could ever use.

Remember, the plant's limiting growth factor is usually light first then CO2 next. Water and nutes are a non issue in my system.

So it's no big deal to hack the roots. What you can't do though is leave the chopped off roots to rot within the other roots. All the plants must be separate and clean when they go into the flower system.

So there you go...everything you never wanted to know about roots in one post.


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks SB. I was worried about the cutting of the roots until a few of our member jumped on and said all will be good and now hearing from you just reaffirms what everyone said thanks again. As far as the preflowers showing at the 6th to 8th week, is it possible for them to show sooner? The reason i ask is i had one grow some balls since i last checked them and through a decent microscope (30x i believe) they are most def BALLS hanging from tiny stalks. The other one looks like a her. She has what i would describe more of a leafy looking growth coming out where the preflowers would Thinner and longer with no stalk. They will be 3 weeks from germ this Wednesday so am I just seeing things?


----------



## jimo09 (Jan 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thank you all for the help. Latin and Lion,, thanks for the help also . Im looking into an RO system.
> 
> After all... this whole endeavor is geared toward supplying my local club, and the sick and terminaly ill with the very best meds i can possibly grow.
> 
> ...


Hey Dirt,


Awesome grow....you have proved that this formula is foolproof! thanks so much for sharing your progress.

I'm planning on doing a setup exactly like yours. Question about your lights. If you have one 600w over each Stinkbud Unit where do you position the 4th? Can you show me a simple diagram?

Thanks for your help and may the deities bless you....


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Jim the 4 lights are positioned just off center of the middle flower unit.


----------



## jimo09 (Jan 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Jim the 4 lights are positioned just off center of the middle flower unit.


Very cool!

thanks Dirt. I hope I am as successful as you!


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My buds have to be trimmed perfect. I like to trim a little tighter than most people. My buds have virtually no leaf.
> 
> One of the advantages of trimming the buds tight is you end up with a lot of dank leaf to make bubble hash out of.


 
I had not thought of this for years, but when I was a kid, my dad was a machinist and one item that they had specially built was a chicken plucker. It was a tool that ran off of an electric motor. It had two paddles that would go around in a circle timed so that it would pull the feathers out with a lifting motion and did not actually cut anything. I will try to draw a picture, scan it and load it if anyone is interested. I would do a CAD if I had any idea of how. 
This thing would work great because it would be similar to a barbers electric clippers but instead of cutting, it would just pull the leaves out. 
Hmmmmm...maybe I had better shut up, this could be a good invention....never mind.....


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 12, 2009)

i am subscribed man.. I appreciate u helping the people in need. +rep.. 

p.s. i love ur set up ur plants look excellent.


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 12, 2009)

Trying to rep some people but since the new lay out can't find the rep button 

Thanx


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

happyface said:


> things are going GGOOOODD. thanks bra.id rep u agin but it says i cannot.


I'd have a HAPPYFACE too! Looks great - took a look at your grow journals too - good job on round 1! ...and now round 2 is off the hook! yeah!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

supdro said:


> On the discussion of RO units. A cheap one from home depot how do you hook it up?? Can you hook it up to a faucet without cutting anything? I live in an appt so I can't drill or cut out up the space. Even though I have a ro unit 50 feet from my door I would rather not have to go out side. And to dirth when you used your tap water did you let it sit out to let the chorine dissapate? I have heard using tap isn't that big a deal, especially the way your plants look. great job bro


Hey Bra - if you don't want to actually plumb your RO unit, you can simply hook it up to hose or faucet on an as-needed-basis. Fill a res in your grow area with good RO water and drain the waste water down the sink or collect for another use... Most all RO units will do the job - with the more expensive units pumping out more gallons per hour. Attach a float to a Rubbermaid trash can for a poor man's res or fork over cash for something nicer and larger. You can mount the RO unit near your grow and then just run a garden hose to the unit when you need to top off your res. Attach a cheap a pump to the res with a garden hose to use us needed. Cheaper RO units do 100 gallons a day or less... The MerlinPro from Hydrologic does 30 gallons per hour! It is actually self-contained as a nice unit you can just set on the floor. Nice - but pricey.

Several RO DIY projuects on this site. Refer to a couple for connection ideas - or build your own!

Do you spend money on bottled drinking water? If you have bunk water - the RO water is great for human feedings too!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 12, 2009)

funtogrow said:


> Trying to rep some people but since the new lay out can't find the rep button
> 
> Thanx


Scale symbol in the upper right area of every post:


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Do you spend money on bottled drinking water? If you have bunk water - the RO water is great for human feedings too!


Yep, that is how I justified mine, I was able to cancel my water delivery service for drinking water and I'm coming out way ahead money-wise even figuring in new filters AND I have all the water I need for growing.


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 12, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Scale symbol in the upper right area of every post:


i know thats where it was b4 the new lay out and it ain't there anymore.? o well, thanks for the help anyway


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 12, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Scale symbol in the upper right area of every post:


thanks i had to change the seting o well thankx


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 12, 2009)

Remember, the plant's limiting growth factor is usually light first then CO2 next. Water and nutes are a non issue in my system.

what you mean stink


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> Remember, the plant's limiting growth factor is usually light first then CO2 next. Water and nutes are a non issue in my system.
> 
> what you mean stink


Yeah - but there is enough CO2 in the air without doing anything. You can grow the dank without supplemental CO2. Try skipping the water and nutes! With the Stink stystem - just follow his nute schedule and it's not an issue... the system waters the plants perfectly. While water and nutrient delivery can be an issue in other systems, this system has no such issues (short of pump failure!)... so you're left to devote your energy to environment; light, CO2, temp, humidity, etc...


----------



## jem (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys i was shopping at home dept today and decided to buy all the parts i got everything their i got three questions first they had the same pvc fence posts and caps but they were 36" long i did not see them on the parts list they were 4 4 36 what dimentions do they have to be? Also i got the 1/2" ball valve but for the 1/2" hose adapter it was brass is that right the one you got looks plastic i could always exchange it what does it have to be ? last question i got the same pump an extra one it is not 396 it is like 180 iguess i need to get a 396 that brand does not cost that much so no prob on that. now for that pump i usually attach 1/2 tubing to it what do you juust glue on 1/2' pvc? i was looking at the pics my brass hose adapter looks the same but i want exactly what you got. okay after that just got to get 2" net pote neprone collers and sprayers. I got the 18 gal toughnecks also.


----------



## holmes (Jan 12, 2009)

how do you determine the pump you will need based on the number of misters?
im trying to calculate what pump will supply 48 misters with pressure


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

holmes said:


> how do you determine the pump you will need based on the number of misters?
> im trying to calculate what pump will supply 48 misters with pressure


Earl is the man when it comes to pumps (and all things grow for that matter!) - he did a wonderful job explaining how to read pump specs and how to calc what size pump you need.

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1462903&fpart=5

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2007/5/aafeature2


----------



## repvip (Jan 12, 2009)

holmes said:


> how do you determine the pump you will need based on the number of misters?
> im trying to calculate what pump will supply 48 misters with pressure


Good question. If you know the rating that the ez-clone sprayers are rated for flow.. like "10 PSI for optimum spray" or whatever.. you could calculate it out. I haven't seen a rating for the ez-clone sprayers. The sprayers at home depot/lowes have it printed on the package, which is how I know.

I can tell you from experience the ECO396 will start to suck at 20 sprayers in ~14ft of 1/2 PVC. However, this depends on PVC diameter and length as well... I have 633's with 22sprayers each no problem. 48 is a lot... but using a little logic  if the 633 works well with 22, the ECO1267 would most likely work 48 for sure. Maybe even the ECO1056...


----------



## repvip (Jan 12, 2009)

jem said:


> Hey guys i was shopping at home dept today and decided to buy all the parts i got everything their i got three questions first they had the same pvc fence posts and caps but they were 36" long i did not see them on the parts list they were 4 4 36 what dimentions do they have to be? Also i got the 1/2" ball valve but for the 1/2" hose adapter it was brass is that right the one you got looks plastic i could always exchange it what does it have to be ? last question i got the same pump an extra one it is not 396 it is like 180 iguess i need to get a 396 that brand does not cost that much so no prob on that. now for that pump i usually attach 1/2 tubing to it what do you juust glue on 1/2' pvc? i was looking at the pics my brass hose adapter looks the same but i want exactly what you got. okay after that just got to get 2" net pote neprone collers and sprayers. I got the 18 gal toughnecks also.


jem I might miss a few, but those posts are the wrong ones. Those are located inside, yes? They are for gardens or mini-fence decorations or some ish. You want the long posts in the garden center. The ones around here are 72". You will have to cut them.... 

You must realize... those small posts could work perfect for you. StinkBud has a small flowering unit that could probably be made perfect with those posts--with no cutting. There are no plans (I don't think?) for that though--you would have to slap something together yourself.

The hose adapter won't matter as long as you can hook a hose up (unless you don't plan on using it....) and you can hook the adapter up to the PVC pipe... I'm not sure how easy it is to connect brass and pvc.

for the pump just slide the 1/2" tubing that you usually put on the pump inside the PVC pipe--or use tubing that will fit. The pressure isn't enough to pop it off.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

jem said:


> Hey guys i was shopping at home dept today and decided to buy all the parts i got everything their i got three questions first they had the same pvc fence posts and caps but they were 36" long i did not see them on the parts list they were 4 4 36 what dimentions do they have to be? Also i got the 1/2" ball valve but for the 1/2" hose adapter it was brass is that right the one you got looks plastic i could always exchange it what does it have to be ? last question i got the same pump an extra one it is not 396 it is like 180 iguess i need to get a 396 that brand does not cost that much so no prob on that. now for that pump i usually attach 1/2 tubing to it what do you juust glue on 1/2' pvc? i was looking at the pics my brass hose adapter looks the same but i want exactly what you got. okay after that just got to get 2" net pote neprone collers and sprayers. I got the 18 gal toughnecks also.


The plans are for 4' posts - but you can adapt those plans to suit your needs!

The brass will add some bling to your setup! (but plastic may be better in this situation IMHO)

180GPH may possibly work with a couple 3' posts... but get the 396GPH or similar... you can always try your 180 before buying!

Lots of ways to attach the pump... use threaded 1/2" PVC nipples in various lengths (schedule 80 pvc commonly used as risers for sprinkler systems - available in all lengths from 1" to 48"), or threaded 1/2" flex tubing... or yeah, glue works too! ... there are also fittings included with the EcoPlus pumps to allow you to use barbed fittings with hose and clamps.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah Rep - you rock - I should keep quiet and let you answer! Ha ha - I see we were both working on the same questions... I get excited when I know the answer to one! ha ha


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive got a serious question...my flush has begun, this morning before lights out i drained the res and cleaned it twice, and let the pump run on tap water for an hour before adding my 150 ml of clearex and then back to 1 on 5 off. Tonight at lights on my ppm to my astonishment was at 590. I changed the res again and repeated...guess what? 590. I filled up a glass of my tap water and guess what? 590.
> 
> I studied the flush chapter and it says you keep your ppms below 50 at flush. wow this just sent me for a loop!!!
> 
> ...


 how close are your lights to your plants ? also look at stinkbuds plants on page 1 notice how you can see every bud your garden is being choked out a little i too have had this happen you need to clear the lower branches that arnt going to give you anything because they are in the dark then all the energy will go to the bigger branches you also need to pluck some of the leaves off that are shading alot of the buds this is were netting helps tremendiously it spreads the branches right from the start but hey for your first time you are a rock star keep up the great work peace bro


----------



## repvip (Jan 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah Rep - you rock - I should keep quiet and let you answer! Ha ha - I see we were both working on the same questions... I get excited when I know the answer to one! ha ha


Hah! I was just thinking the same thing  

Nice link to Earl's post though! Earl seems to know a lot! In fact his 6 pic down gave me a GREAT idea. He is using net pots that have the bottom half cut off.. just to hold neoprene inserts in place. SB throws his net pots out after using because they are sooooo stretched. Maybe I can cut the bottoms off and resuse for clone chambers... then after roots pop, I can place the clone in a new 2"pot that will hold the roots... if that makes sense...

I have a picture of what it does! Somewhere.. ok the center front plant I did this same idea with (and the two plants directly behind to the left and right) and notice how the roots are? Instead of 2-4 root tips growing out from the net pot you get 20-40! 

It probably doesn't make a difference... whatsoever... but I love how it looks man! Root explosion.


----------



## holmes (Jan 12, 2009)

thank you, the information and links helped.

how much noise do you think those large eco pumps make?


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 12, 2009)

zero the water falling in the res is what makes all the noise


----------



## repvip (Jan 12, 2009)

holmes said:


> thank you, the information and links helped.
> 
> how much noise do you think those large eco pumps make?


Not as loud as the waterfalls they are gonna make!!  

no, seriously! All I hear from my unit is an audible CLICK as the contactor connects, faint whrrrrrr almost unoticable... and then.. drip drip drip.. pour gush! For 1 minute. Of course this is downstairs... the draining water is pretty loud.

Damn stinkies! This thread really is watched like a hawk! Can't get a word in edgewise  peace out.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 12, 2009)

lion! i thought you was talking about you dont have to use nutes lol, i was like wow this setup is clean!

hehe


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jan 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Hah! I was just thinking the same thing
> 
> Nice link to Earl's post though! Earl seems to know a lot! In fact his 6 pic down gave me a GREAT idea. He is using net pots that have the bottom half cut off.. just to hold neoprene inserts in place. SB throws his net pots out after using because they are sooooo stretched. Maybe I can cut the bottoms off and resuse for clone chambers... then after roots pop, I can place the clone in a new 2"pot that will hold the roots... if that makes sense...
> 
> ...


 by the time my roots were that size(about 3weeks) they turned brown from water temps being over 75, i need to know with all those watts and lumens how are you guys not worried about high rez temps? i had to change out a 1000w to a 400, i like to keep my space at around 85F so i can fully utilize my co2 injection, all this success and im jealous and ready to nix themy homeade aero cus im afraid of brown roots, i been using hygrozyme and its working perfectly, i will attempt to go with the aero with some clones in another space i cleare out and see what happens with 75F rez temps with hygrozyme and going soil pots under my 1000w....what are your rez temps??


----------



## andyman (Jan 12, 2009)

holmes said:


> how do you determine the pump you will need based on the number of misters?
> im trying to calculate what pump will supply 48 misters with pressure


Im using those 360 spray heads that have a moveing sprinkler head. it was all I could get at the time but they say on the bag that they take 25 gph. but 20 gph seems to work fine. the more power you have the finer the mist and the more O2 gets in the water.


----------



## holmes (Jan 13, 2009)

so if the mister is 25 gph, 
does that mean you would need a 100 gph pump to run 4 misters?
well plus some to account for pressure lost through pipes and stuff


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

holmes said:


> so if the mister is 25 gph,
> does that mean you would need a 100 gph pump to run 4 misters?
> well plus some to account for pressure lost through pipes and stuff


My 190 gph pump drives 10 spray heads in my cloner just fine, but a little more power would make a finer mist.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> how close are your lights to your plants ? also look at stinkbuds plants on page 1 notice how you can see every bud your garden is being choked out a little i too have had this happen you need to clear the lower branches that arnt going to give you anything because they are in the dark then all the energy will go to the bigger branches you also need to pluck some of the leaves off that are shading alot of the buds this is were netting helps tremendiously it spreads the branches right from the start but hey for your first time you are a rock star keep up the great work peace bro


 
Thanks bro for the analysis. 

I have been contimplating this for some time now. 
I figured it was a combination of a few things such as what you said "shaded lower branches" lack of co2, my nutrient regiment has been way low beacuse i didnt account for such a high tap ppm.etc. I always look at stinks and others plants and wondered how my plants that are thriving and growing like crazy didt have the fat pronounced buds like i thought they should.

If you look at stinks buds in the first pic you see how they are just bursting!! look at the main cola on my ak47 in the 2nd pic. This main cola is about 16 inches from the light, i thought it would be huge,, but its not.
Then i looked more closely and saw that there was 3-4 other shoots from the same plant with colas, some even bigger then the main one. This is the case with my whole garden. This is textbook 101. Stinks buds in that first pic are so big beacuse they are the only colas or close to it. The 3rd pic is the cheese..it is the biggest cola. I only have one cheese in that unit and there is 9 smaller colas from that one plant. Cheese is turning out to be the biggest yielder out of the 4 strains. 

The question really comes down to would the yield be bigger if i started to flower the plants smaller and trimmed the lower branches? or just let the beast grow?

I will find out soon enough.


----------



## jem (Jan 13, 2009)

are the ball adapters threaded i got the unthreaded this is what i got. I want the same as the design i will exchange tonight when i get the fence posts the lenth of the fence post was what? 72" 2 of them at home depot? the garden hose adapter is plastic it looks like i got the brass one i will exchange. how long do you cut the fence posts i missed that part? i found another pump i had 296gph i will try it if it don't work i will just buy the 396 when i order. i will get the fence and other stuff tonight. thanks just need fence measurments and the ball valve question. i picked up some floro at home depot they had a great deal 20 bucks total for 2 doulble tubed 48" floro i got 1 cool 40 watt and 1 warm 40 watt in each one. Should work good for clones. I already have 3 400 watt hid lights


----------



## jem (Jan 13, 2009)

are the ball adapters threaded i got the unthreaded this is what i got. I want the same as the design i will exchange tonight when i get the fence posts the lenth of the fence post was what? 72" 2 of them at home depot? the garden hose adapter is plastic it looks like i got the brass one i will exchange. how long do you cut the fence posts i missed that part? i found another pump i had 296gph i will try it if it don't work i will just buy the 396 when i order. i will get the fence and other stuff tonight. thanks just need fence measurments and the ball valve question. i picked up some floro at home depot they had a great deal 20 bucks total for 2 doulble tubed 48" floro i got 1 cool 40 watt and 1 warm 40 watt in each one. Should work good for clones. I already have 3 400 watt hid lights propane for c02


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 13, 2009)

hey dirt:
I am having this same debate with my friend we are both growing the same strain from the same supplier. He loves to flower later, and let his girls bush out, I have always prefered to flower on the early side and lollipop my girls. In my new grow I have the ability to do side by side experimentation on the subject, which will start on my next batch I move over to flower. I plan on first letting a whole batch veg for the same time and then bushing half of that batch to see the diff at same veg but lollipop vs bush. Then I'm going to hold off say, 10 babies and let them veg for 1 week longer and then bush them, while i lollipop the rest of the batch, then repeat that experiment but do the opposite with the 10 and lollipop them vs the rest of the batch being bushy. I plan to keep everything else the same or as close as possible, nutes, temps, co2 duration etc... I suggest you do something similar so we can compare and get an answer on this subject! cause....wait for it.........knowing is half the battle...go joe!! lol


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> The question really comes down to would the yield be bigger if i started to flower the plants smaller and trimmed the lower branches? or just let the beast grow?
> 
> I will find out soon enough.


I trim the lower branches when I take clones. If there is any crappy leaves and branches I pull those too.

I do leave a lot of the big branches though. You would be surprised how much bud they will produce.

When the plants start to get out of control I tie a few bread ties together and pull all the branches in. Then I wrap the bread ties around the plant and attach the plant to the PVC supports with more ties.

CO2 will add at least 25% to your harvest. It will also make the stems thicker and buds denser.

One of the main advantages of CO2 is it allows you to run your room temp at 85 degrees. This really speeds up the plants metabolism and causes them to grow faster. 

We are warm blooded animals and have a set metabolic rate. Some animals (and all plants) metabolic rate is controlled by ambient temperatures. That's why lizards sun themselves on rocks, it warms their blood and helps to speed them up.

Same thing with plants. The plants metabolic rate is determined by the ambient temps. The thing is if the temps get to hot the plant closes it's stomata to decrease water loss. CO2 allows the plants to continue respiration even at high temps.

CO2 took me from 12 oz. per harvest to over 16 oz.

It looks like your flush is starting to work. It's cool to watch all the colors the plants turn.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2009)

holmes said:


> how do you determine the pump you will need based on the number of misters?
> im trying to calculate what pump will supply 48 misters with pressure


Go to any major hardware store.

There you will find a 1250 GPH sump pump. It's under $100. You may want to plumb a filter into the system as the pump dosen't have one like the Ecoplus pumps do.

Use one of the filters they use on the lawn sprayer systems.

This is what I had on my first system and it worked great with 36 misters. It should handle 48 with no problems.

Good luck bro!


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I trim the lower branches when I take clones. If there is any crappy leaves and branches I pull those too.
> 
> I do leave a lot of the big branches though. You would be surprised how much bud they will produce.
> 
> ...


 I allready have the co2 tanks but nothin else. what would you buy to control them if you know what you know nowkiss-ass. also is co2 flamible? My room is a 2 story (veg/clone upstairs and bloom downstairs) I was just wondering if anything could spark and set it off.
thanks


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Also wondering how the lines run if they point down on the plants or up. does the co2 go to the bottom of the floor (is it lighter than air) or does it stay in the air. the reason im trying to figure out this is cause my flower room isnt done yet and im putting ventalation in. im going to have it reseculate the air in the room through a hepa filter cause in the clone room im putting in a seperate closet to do my fungi in. they use up fresh air and make CO2 so i want to circulate the air before I vent it for some free co2 also. the fungi will help the herb and vice versa. Ive been growing fungi from spores for years and making all my own spore prints. works great and the grow room should just improve it.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> by the time my roots were that size(about 3weeks) they turned brown from water temps being over 75, i need to know with all those watts and lumens how are you guys not worried about high rez temps? i had to change out a 1000w to a 400, i like to keep my space at around 85F so i can fully utilize my co2 injection, all this success and im jealous and ready to nix themy homeade aero cus im afraid of brown roots, i been using hygrozyme and its working perfectly, i will attempt to go with the aero with some clones in another space i cleare out and see what happens with 75F rez temps with hygrozyme and going soil pots under my 1000w....what are your rez temps??


I keep my flower room at 85 degrees and the water feels cold to the touch. The pump only runs one minute out of five though. The spraying helps cool the water also. 

We use Liquid Karma during the veg and flower stage. It causes the roots to turn dark brown. Not to be confused with root funk.

If you read the thread you will see the biggest problem the StinkBuddies are having is the plants grow too fast or large. So far I've seen a 100% success rate from all my pupils/friends. They make me proud!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

HEY offgrid, and stink.. dude i cant hold my babies back..LOL if i could slow my plants in veg down i would.. they are already 16 inches tall and i still have 10 days before they can get moved into flower. From now on i am gonna take new cuttings way later so they dont get so huge... at this point i have about 4 flower systems that are gonna be on the bigger side.. after that if i can slow everything down then maybe i can do a smaller lolipop type experiment... 

Also would it be wise to go ahead and trim the remaining flower units leaves? I mean get in there if i can and trim up all the lower branches..i will have to wait until the one unit thats flushing is done so i can have some room. what do ya think?
stink, offgrid, anyone?

actually there might be a problem with trimming this late.. the ones in flower are only 2 weeks apart (beacuse they grew so fast) when im done flushing unit one its time for unit 2 to strat the flush and so on..but unit 3 will have 4 weeks to go after i remove the first flushed unit TO GIVE ME ROOM TO WORK, so is that enought time?


I THINK BEACUSE IM RUNNING 24/7 LIGHTS IN THE VEG AND CLONE UNITS IS THE REASON THEY ARE GROWIN SO DAM FAST. I LOVE IT.
sorry if its confusing...
I LOVE THIS CLASS...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> I allready have the co2 tanks but nothin else. what would you buy to control them if you know what you know nowkiss-ass. also is co2 flamible? My room is a 2 story (veg/clone upstairs and bloom downstairs) I was just wondering if anything could spark and set it off.
> thanks


CO2 is a non flammable gas. It's what you breath out of your lungs so it's pretty safe.

Your room has to be completely sealed. This usually means you have to vent your lights from outside your room and use sealed reflectors.

Your humidity will climb without ventilation so you will need a dehumidifer also.

Go to this site http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp

Put in your specs and figure out how much CO2 you will need to fill your room. Buy a cheap 15 min timer and set your CO2 to come on 3-4 times during the day.

You will need a CO2 regulator/soleniod. They cost about $150.

The best (expensive) way is to use a CO2 sensor that controls the regulator.


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

great thanks, were does the co2 come out at? Above the plants spraying down or up or side to side
thanks

only adding the co2 after the first couple harvest as I can afford


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 13, 2009)

Stinkbud i know u are very busy but if there is ne way u can stop by my thread and check my violator kush out and give me some pointers it would be highly appreciated. The thread is in my signature and i have like 20 pics on the 2nd to last page. I love what u do and how u help the people in need. +Rep and hope u stop by


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HEY offgrid, and stink.. dude i cant hold my babies back..LOL if i could slow my plants in veg down i would.. they are already 16 inches tall and i still have 10 days before they can get moved into flower. From now on i am gonna take new cuttings way later so they dont get so huge... at this point i have about 4 flower systems that are gonna be on the bigger side.. after that if i can slow everything down then maybe i can do a smaller lolipop type experiment...
> 
> Also would it be wise to go ahead and trim the remaining flower units leaves? I mean get in there if i can and trim up all the lower branches..i will have to wait until the one unit thats flushing is done so i can have some room. what do ya think?
> stink, offgrid, anyone?
> ...


I use all those lower leaves and popcorn buds to make bubble hash. I just made the purest bubble you could ever imagine.

I used fresh green leaf instead of waiting for it to dry first. There is virtually no fiber in the hash what so ever.

The hash ended up being just one big gooey ball of pure resin that bubbles when you smoke it.

Go to Fleabay and pick yourself up some cheap bubble bags. You will need them soon! Also pick up some 5 gallon paint buckets from HD next time you're there.

Soon you will be the first *StinkBuddy Bubble Boy*!!! (say that three times real fast).


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> great thanks, were does the co2 come out at? Above the plants spraying down or up or side to side
> thanks
> 
> only adding the co2 after the first couple harvest as I can afford


Andy, co2 is heavier then air so it sinks.. most if not all people who use co2 have it set above the garden so that it will sink into the canopy.


----------



## repvip (Jan 13, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> by the time my roots were that size(about 3weeks) they turned brown from water temps being over 75, i need to know with all those watts and lumens how are you guys not worried about high rez temps? i had to change out a 1000w to a 400, i like to keep my space at around 85F so i can fully utilize my co2 injection, all this success and im jealous and ready to nix themy homeade aero cus im afraid of brown roots, i been using hygrozyme and its working perfectly, i will attempt to go with the aero with some clones in another space i cleare out and see what happens with 75F rez temps with hygrozyme and going soil pots under my 1000w....what are your rez temps??


Hey... my lights are vented with a 745cfm fan. The flower room is completely sealed, as I am using CO2. I've bitched and moaned about CO2 generators enough... they put out too much heat and humidity (the combustion of propane directly produces CO2 and H2O). 

If I don't use my CO2 generator.. everything is perfect! I am using the generator and thus required to use a dehumidifier as well, which also puts out a bit of heat. All in all--go with CO2 tanks/regulator over the generator!! I will need to make the switch eventually. I need a CO2 ppm meter--I am running completely blind as it is.

I think it's like Stink says.. the ambient room temp will control the res temps easy. Pumps running 1/5 won't warm the rez. Not sure what my rez temps are... it is pretty cold to the tough. For awhile there I thought it might be too cold. Also, a larger rez volume will cause major resistance to temperature fluctuations.


----------



## CapnBud (Jan 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> ..


having trouble understanding what week of cloning or veg do you take your cuttings for the next harvest ?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I use all those lower leaves and popcorn buds to make bubble hash. I just made the purest bubble you could ever imagine.
> 
> I used fresh green leaf instead of waiting for it to dry first. There is virtually no fiber in the hash what so ever.
> 
> ...


 
LOL ... does that mean its ok to trim the leaves this late into flower?


----------



## repvip (Jan 13, 2009)

Stink do you just throw the fresh trim in the freezer until you make bubble hash?

Dirt your club will love you even more 

Remember to check out Stink's guide on bubble hash, I will have to say it works easy! My first attempt--the finest grade would bubble with the first light! Knocked me on my ass. And I only have a 4bag kit!


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

dirthawker said:


> andy, co2 is heavier then air so it sinks.. Most if not all people who use co2 have it set above the garden so that it will sink into the canopy.


thanks so much, been wondering for a minute about that


----------



## repvip (Jan 13, 2009)

jem said:


> are the ball adapters threaded i got the unthreaded this is what i got. I want the same as the design i will exchange tonight when i get the fence posts the lenth of the fence post was what? 72" 2 of them at home depot? the garden hose adapter is plastic it looks like i got the brass one i will exchange. how long do you cut the fence posts i missed that part? i found another pump i had 296gph i will try it if it don't work i will just buy the 396 when i order. i will get the fence and other stuff tonight. thanks just need fence measurments and the ball valve question. i picked up some floro at home depot they had a great deal 20 bucks total for 2 doulble tubed 48" floro i got 1 cool 40 watt and 1 warm 40 watt in each one. Should work good for clones. I already have 3 400 watt hid lights


jem, none of the PVC parts are threaded. The ONLY threaded part is the female hose adapter next to the ball joint. Neither of these are threaded (the connections you make to the 1/2" PVC). 

I don't know the exact length of the fence posts. Somewhere around 48" for Stink's setup I believe. You can customize this however you want, otherwise the plans on page 75 should have everything you need...


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 13, 2009)

dirt:
I would say that if you could trim anytime, cause ur system they will bounce back in a day or two!!! its not going to hurt it im sure, is it common to keep your osculating fans running when the co2 is being pumped in?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

On the subject of threaded pvc.. i used all threaded 1/2 pvc for my pump and sprayer system..actually i made them right in the isle at home depot..lol they come in grey and different sizes.

offgrid most peeps turn off oscilating fans during co2 output..but thats just what ive read.

Actuallif you look at some of the pics ive posted you can see the threaded pipe configuration.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> great thanks, were does the co2 come out at? Above the plants spraying down or up or side to side
> thanks
> 
> only adding the co2 after the first couple harvest as I can afford


CO2 is heavier than air. In my wardrobe I run a plastic line above the plants with tiny holes in it and the CO2 flows down over the plants.

Have you ever seen dry ice? It gives off CO2 as a white vapor so if you can picture how that white "smoke" flows off the ice and slowly moves downward you understand how a heavier than air gas flows.

EDIT: you have to be fast here to be the first to answer a question, lol.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

Its like were all a bunch of stoners in a class,, and were all holding are hands up trying to answer the questions...

stinkbud systems 101.


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink do you just throw the fresh trim in the freezer until you make bubble hash?
> 
> Dirt your club will love you even more
> 
> Remember to check out Stink's guide on bubble hash, I will have to say it works easy! My first attempt--the finest grade would bubble with the first light! Knocked me on my ass. And I only have a 4bag kit!


My bubble bags are mesh all the way up the sides too. not just the bottom.
got them off this guy.
Item number: 190274996515
he sells them on ebay or directly though his email. [email protected]
THIS WAY THE WATER COMES OUT QUICK

HERE IS THAT ON EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/bubble-bags-herbal-resin-extractor-free-200mic-bag_W0QQitemZ190274996515QQihZ009QQcategoryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> CO2 is heavier than air. In my wardrobe I run a plastic line above the plants with tiny holes in it and the CO2 flows down over the plants.
> 
> Have you ever seen dry ice? It gives off CO2 as a white vapor so if you can picture how that white "smoke" flows off the ice and slowly moves downward you understand how a heavier than air gas flows.
> 
> EDIT: you have to be fast here to be the first to answer a question, lol.


 
COOL thanks
this helps on planning on how im running my ductwork and ventalation.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> On the subject of threaded pvc.. i used all threaded 1/2 pvc for my pump and sprayer system..actually i made them right in the isle at home depot..lol they come in grey and different sizes.
> 
> offgrid most peeps turn off oscilating fans during co2 output..but thats just what ive read.
> 
> Actuallif you look at some of the pics ive posted you can see the threaded pipe configuration.


Hey Dirt - that is choice - I too utilized all threaded PVC nipples for my build - the schedule 80 is nice - stiffer, with a thinner inner diameter (rated at 210psi vs schedule 40 rated at half that)... but the gray color just looks so choice with the red sprayers!

Just a clarification on the oscillating fans - I leave them on all the time - they actually help to stir up the CO2 as it is heavier than air and wants to float to the bottom... try placing an oscillating fan on the floor aimed up to mix it up even more! Now your exhaust fan is another story... you want to be sure to turn off your CO2 when you exhaust... good news is you don't have to exhaust as often with CO2 (AC is pretty much mandatory). With a CO2 gen, some people let it run all the time as the cost of generated CO2 is relatively cheap. Have you guys seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SDorIv81CA

I have one on the way for a new room... I wanted to use one a few months back - but I did not want one sight unseen. My local shop kept intending to get one in for me to check out, but that did not happen... I ordered one last week - I hope I don't regret it! The same company makes some cool 6" inline water cooled elements for your AC reflectors; do away with ducting AND add cooling??? ...their stuff seems almost too good to be true - I hope that isn't the case!

Look ma - I got the DirtHawker version! No glue, no cutting!


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine has been together and running for a little over a month now. 
no glue, I just pushed it all together tight and nothing ever came loose.
isnt the grey for electrical not water. or is it a dif type


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> Mine has been together and running for a little over a month now.
> no glue, I just pushed it all together tight and nothing ever came loose.
> isnt the grey for electrical not water. or is it a dif type


Hey Andyman - no - the schedule 80 is not to be confused with the schedule 40 gray electrical conduit... this stuff is used most often for sprinkler systems and aeroponic systems - if you're into that type of thing!

I built several with slip-fit PVC - they worked fine as you say - makes it easier to clean and take apart too! This stuff is like Lego to me... just fun to see how I can put it together. I utilized 48" nipple sections for the spray bars of the flower units - clean - just screw em in (I did use a little thread tape). No measuring required... but no difference or measurable performance increase of any kind, though it is a bit more modular... and the cool gray color with the red sprayers - cmon! ha ha


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

Also you can put a connection between the fence post sprayers and the pump so you can unscrew it to clean when you change the reservoirs every few weeks.


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Andyman - no - the schedule 80 is not to be confused with the schedule 40 gray electrical conduit... this stuff is used most often for sprinkler systems and aeroponic systems - if you're into that type of thing!
> 
> I built several with slip-fit PVC - they worked fine as you say - makes it easier to clean and take apart too! This stuff is like Lego to me... just fun to see how I can put it together. I utilized 48" nipple sections for the spray bars of the flower units - clean - just screw em in (I did use a little thread tape). No measuring required... but no difference or measurable performance increase of any kind, though it is a bit more modular... and the cool gray color with the red sprayers - cmon! ha ha


Very cool.
hows come I never see people use cpvc on here. I prefer it to pvc?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> Very cool.
> hows come I never see people use cpvc on here. I prefer it to pvc?


I like the white of PVC better. That sickly yellow color of cpvc looks bad to me. Lol, how's that for logic?


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I like the white of PVC better. That sickly yellow color of cpvc looks bad to me. Lol, how's that for logic?


the thing with cpvc is there are more fittings avalable for it. I use to work for a plumbing company and we did big condo's and homes with cpvc and pex. the cpvc has an attachment that you can screw a garden house onto without brass or other fittings. and its easyer to work with. dont need to pre clean it to glue it. smaller diameter for 1/2 " so it might have less volume for running pumps. Im going to try it on a cloner Im making for a friend


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> the thing with cpvc is there are more fittings avalable for it. I use to work for a plumbing company and we did big condo's and homes with cpvc and pex. the cpvc has an attachment that you can screw a garden house onto without brass or other fittings. and its easyer to work with. dont need to pre clean it to glue it. smaller diameter for 1/2 " so it might have less volume for running pumps. Im going to try it on a cloner Im making for a friend


Hey handy just an FYI the 1/2 inch cpvc has the same inside diameter as the 1/2 pvc so the pressure will be the same.


----------



## kaydub (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> My bubble bags are mesh all the way up the sides too. not just the bottom.
> got them off this guy.
> Item number: 190274996515
> he sells them on ebay or directly though his email. [email protected]
> ...


I got these bags - they are pretty good and reasonably priced, but the first time I used them they got sucked into the mixer paddles. The obvious solution is to mix the soup in a different bucket, and then pour it into the bucket with the bags - no big deal, but an extra step and an extra bucket.

If I had it to do over I would pay a little more for the buckets with mesh only on the bottom, but agian, the justrite bags are relatively inexpensive and work fine.


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> Hey handy just an FYI the 1/2 inch cpvc has the same inside diameter as the 1/2 pvc so the pressure will be the same.


the 1/2 pvc has the same as the 3/4 cpvc. I have it here in front of me. 
I was a plumber for 2 years with a large company. we just only used cpvc, pex, and copper. cpvc holds up better in the cold too.


ps just checked the inside dia. of the cpvc 1/2" is allmost exactly that 1/2" just a hair smaller
the pvc inside dia. is allmost 5/8" inside dia. 
the 3/4 cpvc and the 1/2 pvc are allmost the same size


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

kaydub said:


> I got these bags - they are pretty good and reasonably priced, but the first time I used them they got sucked into the mixer paddles. The obvious solution is to mix the soup in a different bucket, and then pour it into the bucket with the bags - no big deal, but an extra step and an extra bucket.
> 
> If I had it to do over I would pay a little more for the buckets with mesh only on the bottom, but agian, the justrite bags are relatively inexpensive and work fine.


I did the same thing. I found out when you mix it all in a bucket with a drill and a wooden spoon or paint stir. it works way better in another bucket before putting it in the work bag. I did it the first 7-8 times in the work bag. when I did it the last time in a bucket first I got way better grade bubble. the first 7-8 were ok but didnt bubble as much. The last batch was/is great. sets the power lung friends down were they stand and they dont usually ask for another. lol


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 13, 2009)

Then i apoligize for giving mis-information. I never actually measured but you would think 1/2 inch is 1/2!!!!! Would this be compared to the Standard vs metric?


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> Then i apoligize for giving mis-information. I never actually measured but you would think 1/2 inch is 1/2!!!!! Would this be compared to the Standard vs metric?


 you would think.
Anyway its probly cause its more expensive, that might be why people arnt using it.


----------



## supdro (Jan 13, 2009)

dirth...question to you. while using tap did you let the water sit out over night or just throw it in the res?? I ask because your plants look insane !!!


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Just a clarification on the oscillating fans - I leave them on all the time - they actually help to stir up the CO2 as it is heavier than air and wants to float to the bottom... try placing an oscillating fan on the floor aimed up to mix it up even more! Now your exhaust fan is another story... you want to be sure to turn off your CO2 when you exhaust... good news is you don't have to exhaust as often with CO2 (AC is pretty much mandatory). With a CO2 gen, some people let it run all the time as the cost of generated CO2 is relatively cheap. Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SDorIv81CA
> 
> ...


that shit is cool


----------



## BigBud66 (Jan 13, 2009)

your grow looks sweet dirthawker, and you gouys are right. We all are educating ourselves in Stink University. Props to everyone i do enjoy the thread. Peace


----------



## repvip (Jan 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Dirt - that is choice - I too utilized all threaded PVC nipples for my build - the schedule 80 is nice - stiffer, with a thinner inner diameter (rated at 210psi vs schedule 40 rated at half that)... but the gray color just looks so choice with the red sprayers!
> 
> Just a clarification on the oscillating fans - I leave them on all the time - they actually help to stir up the CO2 as it is heavier than air and wants to float to the bottom... try placing an oscillating fan on the floor aimed up to mix it up even more! Now your exhaust fan is another story... you want to be sure to turn off your CO2 when you exhaust... good news is you don't have to exhaust as often with CO2 (AC is pretty much mandatory). With a CO2 gen, some people let it run all the time as the cost of generated CO2 is relatively cheap. Have you guys seen this?
> 
> ...


LionsRoor that CO2 generator is sick! Do you have a link to a purchase you could send me? Damn... makes the GEN-1 look completely outdated. But shit man... how much more expensive equipment am I gonna have to get!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

supdro said:


> dirth...question to you. while using tap did you let the water sit out over night or just throw it in the res?? I ask because your plants look insane !!!


Thanks dude... yea i just used tapwater straight outta the hose.. it was when i started my flush i found out my tap water was almost 600ppm... rookie mistake!!

but hey thanks for the compliments... i knew there was gonna be hiccups,, and little problems to deal with before i got everything dialed in,,,,just cant wait to see how it turns out when i add co2, and filterd water.


----------



## SOG (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> On the subject of threaded pvc.. i used all threaded 1/2 pvc for my pump and sprayer system..actually i made them right in the isle at home depot..lol they come in grey and different sizes.





LionsRoor said:


> Hey Dirt - that is choice - I too utilized all threaded PVC nipples for my build
> 
> Look ma - I got the DirtHawker version! No glue, no cutting!


nice work guys, 
pretty much self explanatory
any other tips/improvements to Master Stink original design


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks bro for the analysis.
> 
> I have been contimplating this for some time now.
> I figured it was a combination of a few things such as what you said "shaded lower branches" lack of co2, my nutrient regiment has been way low beacuse i didnt account for such a high tap ppm.etc. I always look at stinks and others plants and wondered how my plants that are thriving and growing like crazy didt have the fat pronounced buds like i thought they should.
> ...


 
Hey Dirt -

I've actually been spending quite a bit of time every day trimming out branches and leaves that are at the bottom of the plant which either do not get enough light due to the canopy being thick. I do not remove any thick branches which have made their way to the light and started to develop a sizeable flower. 

I find trimming all the under foliage very calming for some reason...call me nuts but I love it!

I'll come back with some pics soon.

Cheers,
DP


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> LionsRoor that CO2 generator is sick! Do you have a link to a purchase you could send me? Damn... makes the GEN-1 look completely outdated. But shit man... how much more expensive equipment am I gonna have to get!



Wow. Here is a link...looks like they only sell to retailers though. $399.00. If that thing performs anything like that video, they are going to sell a pile of those things.

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8816

http://www.hydrofarm.com/wheretobuy.php


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> Very cool.
> hows come I never see people use cpvc on here. I prefer it to pvc?


CPVC should not be used - it is known to leach toxic chemicals! I made some things with CPVC - I love it - smaller, great fittings - but I then read - in more than one spot - that it should not be used in these applications as it leaches toxic chemicals over time...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/?qid=20080503073526AAqTXhs

This is one such post - not that it means shit! But - I have heard that reapeatedly - and you don't see any units made with the stuff! Who knows...


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> LionsRoor that CO2 generator is sick! Do you have a link to a purchase you could send me? Damn... makes the GEN-1 look completely outdated. But shit man... how much more expensive equipment am I gonna have to get!


Yo Rep - they are actually cheaper! ($340) ...but there is a catch... you need to have a pump with 10 foot + head pressure (read Earl's post if you don't know what I'm talking about ha ha), and either a passive 65+ gallon resi or a smaller 10+ gallon resi with a chiller... You can use your RO waste water as the resi... I am going to use a 90 gallon vertical ChemTank resi - passive cooling - no ice chiller - AC in the room.

http://www.gchydro.com/HydroGEN+Water-Cooled+CO2+Generator.html

Damn! They just went up in price - literally overnight - they were $340 yesterday (glad I got my order in before!) - 375 today! Search the internet - the suggested MSRP is 349


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Hey Dirt -
> 
> I've actually been spending quite a bit of time every day trimming out branches and leaves that are at the bottom of the plant which either do not get enough light due to the canopy being thick. I do not remove any thick branches which have made their way to the light and started to develop a sizeable flower.
> 
> ...


When you trim do you just use pruners and clip..or is there a certain way your supposed to do it? Do you clean the shears with alcohol and cut near the main stalk at a 45 degree angle? or just pluck? whats the scoop?

thanks


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> When you trim do you just use pruners and clip..or is there a certain way your supposed to do it? Do you clean the shears with alcohol and cut near the main stalk at a 45 degree angle? or just pluck? whats the scoop?
> 
> thanks


It's not like taking cuts - just snip em between your thumbnail and index finger... WRONG - you are right Dirt - pruning should be done with sterilized shears, and 45 degree cuts! My bad - I've never done this - but just learned something from my friend Jorge!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> It's not like taking cuts - just snip em between your thumbnail and index finger...


These babies are pretty thick.. if i did that i would have to twist them up pretty good to get them to break..
well you answered my question.. i guess i will just clip them with the sterilized shears at the base..... right?


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> CPVC should not be used - it is known to leach toxic chemicals! I made some things with CPVC - I love it - smaller, great fittings - but I then read - in more than one spot - that it should not be used in these applications as it leaches toxic chemicals over time...
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/?qid=20080503073526AAqTXhs
> 
> This is one such post - not that it means shit! But - I have heard that reapeatedly - and you don't see any units made with the stuff! Who knows...


if thats the case then all those condo's and high roller homes I put cpvc in as there water line (drinking water) are in big trouble. I really doubt that they would allow companys to make water pipes that leach toxic. but they sell cigs and they kill millions so who knows.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

andyman said:


> if thats the case then all those condo's and high roller homes I put cpvc in as there water line (drinking water) are in big trouble. I really doubt that they would allow companys to make water pipes that leach toxic. but they sell cigs and they kill millions so who knows.


No doubt - it seems the same as PVC to me too! It's probably fine... we need MythBusters!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> These babies are pretty thick.. if i did that i would have to twist them up pretty good to get them to break..
> well you answered my question.. i guess i will just clip them with the sterilized shears at the base..... right?


Right, prune at the base to clear out lower branches that do not get light.


----------



## repvip (Jan 13, 2009)

Stink,

I am trying to find the link to the portable air conditioner/dehumidifer you posted awhile back.. the one you would get if you had a choice. I know it looked like this:

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-portable-air-conditioner-p-2458.html

but I thought it had dehumidifer funtionality? Maybe I was mistaken.. It was also less than $1000... and had the ability to vent exhaust...


----------



## xaos (Jan 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> Not as loud as the waterfalls they are gonna make!!
> 
> no, seriously! All I hear from my unit is an audible CLICK as the contactor connects, faint whrrrrrr almost unoticable... and then.. drip drip drip.. pour gush! For 1 minute. Of course this is downstairs... the draining water is pretty loud.
> 
> Damn stinkies! This thread really is watched like a hawk! Can't get a word in edgewise  peace out.


I'm new to posting in the thread, but I've been reading along since around Christmas time(it took me a whole long while to catch up on the posts). I told myself I'd read the entire thread before posting anything, so I ended up forgetting most of what I had thought. You, however, just reminded me of a suggestion I have for the unit.

There must be flat end caps for the flowering units' fence posts. I haven't looked, but I'm sure they're out there. My suggestion is to use those on the draining side, with a pipe running from the bottom center of that cap, through an elbow, and straight down into the reservoir. Inside the fence post, you'd have to probably increase the pitch by a few degrees(which isnt really detrimental right?), and probably caulk(or some other filler?) the hell out of that side of the fencepost, to force all gravity-fed runoff into the pipe. Doing this would eliminate the need for an open flap. Wouldn't that give you better(total?) light blockage to your res/roots? Wouldn't it also drastically reduce the amount of waterfall noise?


Anyway, I thought at this point, with being such a quality thread, I had to toss out one idea for improvement.

Stinkbud... man, this thread is a really badass contribution to our society. Much props, and I can't wait to see you in HT.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

xaos said:


> I'm new to posting in the thread, but I've been reading along since around Christmas time(it took me a whole long while to catch up on the posts). I told myself I'd read the entire thread before posting anything, so I ended up forgetting most of what I had thought. You, however, just reminded me of a suggestion I have for the unit.
> 
> There must be flat end caps for the flowering units' fence posts. I haven't looked, but I'm sure they're out there. My suggestion is to use those on the draining side, with a pipe running from the bottom center of that cap, through an elbow, and straight down into the reservoir. Inside the fence post, you'd have to probably increase the pitch by a few degrees(which isnt really detrimental right?), and probably caulk(or some other filler?) the hell out of that side of the fencepost, to force all gravity-fed runoff into the pipe. Doing this would eliminate the need for an open flap. Wouldn't that give you better(total?) light blockage to your res/roots? Wouldn't it also drastically reduce the amount of waterfall noise?
> 
> ...


Yo Bra - welcome to the thread... yeah this thread is the best! StinkBud rocks big time - THE grow thread right now!

I have been told by Vinyl Craft - (the vinyl fence supplier in our county and beyond) that there are not flat caps! I find this hard to believe - but I have yet to see one! Even the commercial GH Aeroflo units have the pyramid caps. Let us know if you find em!

Your idea is good - but if you close up the cap - how does the spray bar fit in? Perhaps I am not following you? I thought of something like that too - check out the AeroFlo to see how they attach a spray line through an elbo - drilled through the old pyramid endcaps... they then have a round hole in the bottom of the post for drainage. They stick a piece of pvc through this hole that you can raise and lower to adjust the height of water left in the chamber (some protection against a pump going south). Removing this 'drain tube' gets you pretty close to the StinkSystem (using Sprayline vs the PVC spray bar asy).

Very nice of you to read the whole thread before replying... I did the same thing, but when I got close to the end - people just kept making it 10 pages longer every day - it was funny how fast I had to read to actually finish it!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink,
> 
> I am trying to find the link to the portable air conditioner/dehumidifer you posted awhile back.. the one you would get if you had a choice. I know it looked like this:
> 
> ...


Hey Rep

All AC units actually serve as dehumidifiers to some degree - some tout it more than others though.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink,
> 
> I am trying to find the link to the portable air conditioner/dehumidifer you posted awhile back.. the one you would get if you had a choice. I know it looked like this:
> 
> ...


http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=AIR_CONDITIONER_12000BTU&title=AIR PURIFICATION&type=product


----------



## SOG (Jan 14, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=AIR_CONDITIONER_12000BTU&title=AIR%20PURIFICATION&type=product


been researching for a while now, my 2 cent about this AC unit
i was advised to go with a portable unit stronger then the one mentioned above
(this is the same 12k BTU unit advertised in all catalog and web sites from sunlight etc...,
this unit don't really do a good job and do not stop working when its hot out and eventually gets fried pretty quick)
get a stronger portable unit from a local shop, with at least 14k BTU!!!
might coast a $50/$60 more, that's money well invested
in the event the the unit gets fried
a local shop will get you a replacement much faster then if you buy one online
this service/relationship is very important and crucial to the op when its hot out and you just fried your unit!!!


----------



## repvip (Jan 14, 2009)

Supposed to be a feminized passion #1

What do you think? Hermie? I see white hairs and also what appear to be nutsacks, to me.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> Supposed to be a feminized passion #1
> 
> What do you think? Hermie? I see white hairs and also what appear to be nutsacks, to me.


Hey Rep - Looks male-ish to me... but what do I know! Perhaps a little early to tell for sure... I have zero experience with that strain.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 14, 2009)

stink, would it be possible to use the circle pvc tubing instead of the posting? posting where i am is 40 bucks!

anyways im buying both, i wanted to know what size to cut the fence post in, 5 ft both sides? right in half!?!?!?!?!

later dudes


----------



## mercilus (Jan 14, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink, would it be possible to use the circle pvc tubing instead of the posting? posting where i am is 40 bucks!
> 
> anyways im buying both, i wanted to know what size to cut the fence post in, 5 ft both sides? right in half!?!?!?!?!
> 
> later dudes


Check out
http://stores.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY_PVC-Vinyl-Posts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5814524QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Cheap and exactly what you need. All different sizes, I have had a successful order from him.

He also has 5x5 pvc post... your roots would love you

oh and the person that was looking for non pyramided caps ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SET-OF-2-PVC-SQUARE-POST-CAPS-5_W0QQitemZ6058814764QQihZ020QQcategoryZ20594QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 14, 2009)

mercilus said:


> Check out
> http://stores.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY_PVC-Vinyl-Posts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5814524QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Cheap and exactly what you need. All different sizes, I have had a successful order from him.
> ...


You Rock! Thanks, Bra - I have been looking for those flat caps - great source for the posts too! He has the 4 footers already cut to size - fair price too considering they come right to your door! ... between us all we can find anything on the internet!


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> Supposed to be a feminized passion #1
> 
> What do you think? Hermie? I see white hairs and also what appear to be nutsacks, to me.


Looks like it to me - I got a couple of hermies from a feminized strain as well (Durban Poison), but I'm fairly sure I caused it with some transplant shock to this particular pair, as the others were 100% female. 

I carefully removed the "balls" and all was well - they are still blooming decent buds!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 14, 2009)

mercilus said:


> Check out
> http://stores.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY_PVC-Vinyl-Posts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5814524QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Cheap and exactly what you need. All different sizes, I have had a successful order from him.
> ...



any idea's if i can use the circle pvc?

2) 1 more question hmm does threaded elbo's and T's hold a seal? i was told it did but i couldnt believe it why would stink not use threaded ...ekkz im confused


----------



## repvip (Jan 14, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Looks like it to me - I got a couple of hermies from a feminized strain as well (Durban Poison), but I'm fairly sure I caused it with some transplant shock to this particular pair, as the others were 100% female.
> 
> I carefully removed the "balls" and all was well - they are still blooming decent buds!


Thanks fellas! I get a little confused on the hermies, especially on strains that are new to me. It definitely has pistils up top, but there are some nuts as well. Nuts! I know there's an increased chance with feminized seeds, but 1 out of 7 ain't bad 

I'm not sure removing the balls will be 100% successfull... I dunno man I've had bad experience with hermies--I'm gonna kill this one. It seems to me like they are male/female on different parts of the plant. Yeah, they do have both, I know this. But I mean, some branches seem completely female, while others are a mix. They are unpredictable. It makes me want to clone the female branch to see if that part really is female only. 

Well.. not bad enough to actually do it, hehe. I learned my lesson with hermies long ago. Time to slice and dice


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 14, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> any idea's if i can use the circle pvc?
> 
> 2) 1 more question hmm does threaded elbo's and T's hold a seal? i was told it did but i couldnt believe it why would stink not use threaded ...ekkz im confused


Yes - you can use PVC tubing - but it does not work as well and is not any cheaper... the preferred diameter for round PVC growing chambers is 6" - but 4" will work... Earl did it...

Yes - threaded parts hold a seal (remember - this stuff really is designed for "hydro" usage - these pipes hold water!). Use teflon pipe tape... 

There's no need to use threaded parts and they cost more... not that I am answering for Stink... that is just my personal observation after using both types. Cutting your own allows greater design freedom too. Remember - the threaded parts only come in whole sizes - so you actually have to design around the lengths available. Having said that - my OCD likes the threaded parts better (and they seem to be cleaner than the PVC in my town - ha ha - but true... are you allowed to return PVC to Home Depot after you've used it for a couple years?)


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 14, 2009)

.. ahem opps


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 14, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yes - you can use PVC tubing - but it does not work as well and is not any cheaper... the preferred diameter for round PVC growing chambers is 6" - but 4" will work... Earl did it...
> 
> Yes - threaded parts hold a seal (remember - this stuff really is designed for "hydro" usage - these pipes hold water!). Use teflon pipe tape...
> 
> There's no need to use threaded parts and they cost more... not that I am answering for Stink... that is just my personal observation after using both types. Cutting your own allows greater design freedom too. Remember - the threaded parts only come in whole sizes - so you actually have to design around the lengths available. Having said that - my OCD likes the threaded parts better (and they seem to be cleaner than the PVC in my town - ha ha - but true... are you allowed to return PVC to Home Depot after you've used it for a couple years?)


heres what i got goin for PUMP SETUP**** i had to stretch tubing a lil bit to get it onto 1/2 fitting i had for pump..
tubing a lil bit cut but its on pretty good what yat hink?

how else can i seal the grey pvc besides pvc cement cause i only got a lil bottle i didnt see glue what it look like? purple stuff i see everyone usin ?


----------



## SOG (Jan 14, 2009)

its almost time..., here's a sneak peak


----------



## genfranco (Jan 14, 2009)

SOG said:


> its almost time..., here's a sneak peak



recession my ass !!... looks so awesome


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> Supposed to be a feminized passion #1
> 
> What do you think? Hermie? I see white hairs and also what appear to be nutsacks, to me.


Ouch! That's a male or in your case a hermi.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink, would it be possible to use the circle pvc tubing instead of the posting? posting where i am is 40 bucks!
> 
> anyways im buying both, i wanted to know what size to cut the fence post in, 5 ft both sides? right in half!?!?!?!?!
> 
> later dudes


You need to use the square posts to have room to run your sprayers.

Just follow the plans. All the measurements are on there. (pg.75)


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2009)

mercilus said:


> Check out
> http://stores.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY_PVC-Vinyl-Posts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5814524QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Cheap and exactly what you need. All different sizes, I have had a successful order from him.
> ...


I didn't know you can get 5x5 fence posts. I wonder if they might work better?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> its almost time..., here's a sneak peak


Looks like a fucking hydro shop! This will be interesting to watch. 

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I didn't know you can get 5x5 fence posts. I wonder if they might work better?


I mentioned this several post back. Menards has the 5"x5"x96" post for $26 each


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You need to use the square posts to have room to run your sprayers.
> 
> Just follow the plans. All the measurements are on there. (pg.75)


just printed off your plans for a friend so I wouldnt have to explain it and on the flower directions it says to drill 10 holes for the sprayers, shouldnt it be 7 holes each 47" run?
just trying to figure out if its a typo or if I dont see something.
thanks stinkbud


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 15, 2009)

New grower here who has been tracking your thread for a couple months. It's very inspirational SB...thanks for all the info. 

My first grow from seed is in soil now but I'm planning to go to your system somewhat scaled down to supply me and a few friends.

I'll post some pics ... For starters I built an 8 plant cloner and veg unit using 3" net pots instead of 2" . For my flowering unit I built a 5x5 fencepost unit with 4 chambers in each post. I am trying to fit the whole thing in a 4x4 grow tent so I had size limitations to deal with. Aside from that, my crop size is a little less ambitious.

I have a grow journal running with my first plants in soil.

Thanks again SB. You ARE the man.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> its almost time..., here's a sneak peak


Stink took the words right out of my mouth too; I thought to myself "Geez, looks like he's opening a hydro shop!" BTW, you might want to do some research on the Ozoneizer thingys; I've heard that they cause problems. You can buy Ionic Ball Ionizers on fleabay for under $20 and they work great; one or two to a big room is all you need.


----------



## westmich (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> Supposed to be a feminized passion #1
> 
> What do you think? Hermie? I see white hairs and also what appear to be nutsacks, to me.


If you get a hermie from a fem seed, can you use it to make more fem seeds.

I posted this article awhile back, but I don't know if it is specific to this since it isn't intentional, but it reminded me of it.

Creating Feminized Seeds - Has Anyone Tried Rodelization?


----------



## SOG (Jan 15, 2009)

genfranco said:


> recession my ass !!... looks so awesome






StinkBud said:


> This will be interesting to watch.
> 
> Keep the photos coming!


learning from the best, will do Master 



potpimp said:


> Stink took the words right out of my mouth too; I thought to myself "Geez, looks like he's opening a hydro shop!" BTW, you might want to do some research on the Ozoneizer thingys; I've heard that they cause problems. You can buy Ionic Ball Ionizers on fleabay for under $20 and they work great; one or two to a big room is all you need.


 
not opening a shop yet
simply been taking my time researching and designing my grow rooms, 
listening to all your comments/advice been very helpful 
toke me a while to pick out the right components and get them in
they are not all in yet, still missing about %30 of the items

as for the ozonators, one will take care of a DR300 and the other will cover any escaping scents to my general area
i looked at these Ionic Ball Ionizers, i wast convinced they were fast and strong enough for my application
I've heard of the powder issue with the big blue, not aware of any other
please advise
here are some more pics, enjoy 

(I'm unable to edit and maintain my journal, i can edit any other my post everywhere on the board accept in my journal section, not sure what I'm doing wrong any help greatly appreciated)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys,, i dont know if this was answered or not.
I just started trimming a few of the lower branches of some of the plants that i could reach,, and managed to fill up a bagfull.. on the topic of making hash, can i save these trimmings? should i put them in a plastic bag in the fridge? 

???


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

dirt, do the trimmings have trich's on them? if not then trash them, unless your making oil then use those


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

bump:
bud porn on my journal, ISS @ 8 wks!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 15, 2009)

sog you selling or stocking up on the equipment


----------



## SOG (Jan 15, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> sog you selling or stocking up on the equipment


stocking up


----------



## repvip (Jan 15, 2009)

fuckin a! I had a $300 light stolen from my front porch yesterday 30 minutes after fedex dropped it off!! WTF karma! When are you gonna come my way?


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> fuckin a! I had a $300 light stolen from my front porch yesterday 30 minutes after fedex dropped it off!! WTF karma! When are you gonna come my way?


fucking ouch!!! i suspect the driver!! he called a buddy of his an told them he just did a porch drop!! get your trusty hacker friend to run the drivers phone records and trace his call to the friend and get your shet back! 

yes im stoned lol but it sounds good


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> fuckin a! I had a $300 light stolen from my front porch yesterday 30 minutes after fedex dropped it off!! WTF karma! When are you gonna come my way?


DUDE that sucks bad . it wasnt the fed ex guy tipping off the fuzz was it. The little small hick town I use to live in had the cocks (cops) there use to go threw peoples mail and garbage if they suspected you for anything. Then if they found a seed, stem, or grow catalog they found a dif reason to come harrass you or get a warrent. hopefully its just some dumb thief and karma will pay you better than him.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear it repvip. Here is how to make a little karma for yourself, lol.

In my opinion everyone should have video cameras at their residence....and *especially* us. I have my backyard, front door, garage door, and the street in front of my house monitored very discreetly. Now days you can buy set-ups so damn cheap. Even Wal-Mart sells a system.

I check the footage every month or so just to make sure it's all recording as it should be, but otherwise it is totally hands off. So far I've never had a problem at my residence. My neighbor's vehicle was vandalized and I was able to give him some video of the kids doing it. Never asked what happened, but he said he took care of the problem, lol.

I buy stuff from this place for work and they've always done me right.
http://www.supercircuits.com/Video-Security-Systems/


----------



## repvip (Jan 15, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Sorry to hear it repvip. Here is how to make a little karma for yourself, lol.
> 
> In my opinion everyone should have video cameras at their residence....and *especially* us. I have my backyard, front door, garage door, and the street in front of my house monitored very discreetly. Now days you can buy set-ups so damn cheap. Even Wal-Mart sells a system.
> 
> ...


Much thanks! Been considering this for awhile... I will have to research a little more. I was hoping to get extremely small cameras, almost unnoticeable if possible. Don't want to attract attention. But, honestly, now I do need more protection. Most likely it was one of my neighbors, and most likely they are wondering what I'm doing with an expensive ass grow light.


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> Much thanks! Been considering this for awhile... I will have to research a little more. I was hoping to get extremely small cameras, almost unnoticeable if possible. Don't want to attract attention. But, honestly, now I do need more protection. Most likely it was one of my neighbors, and most likely they are wondering what I'm doing with an expensive ass grow light.


yeah my little birdhouses are the only ones on the block that have a wire coming out the back. lol. but if you didnt know there were cams in the birdhouse's you would never see them. I added them after my ex broke in and stole my stash and cash.

the fact that now someone knows your intentions of growing, sucks worse than the fact its stolen in my opinion


----------



## SOG (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> Much thanks! Been considering this for awhile... I will have to research a little more. I was hoping to get extremely small cameras, almost unnoticeable if possible. Don't want to attract attention.


Clicky Here


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> its almost time..., here's a sneak peak


Yeah - that is so excellent - great equipment choices! I though XMAS was over?


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You need to use the square posts to have room to run your sprayers.
> 
> Just follow the plans. All the measurements are on there. (pg.75)


i looked all over the place it didnt say how big to cut them!?...5 foot each obviously tho right?..

what you mean to have room to run your sprayers?

why wouldnt there be room with the 4 inch it seems to sit in there fine at the bottom!?..

or is that wrong? thanks for the read as always stink much respect!..

later be back tonight


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys I had a quick question for everyone. 
I am getting ready to buy my pumps and I know that everyone is using the ecoplus pumps.
I found these pumps a lil bit cheaper but wasnt sure if I should just spend a couple bucks more n get what everyone else is using?
http://thegardendepotinc.com/7286.html

What u guys think?


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey guys I had a quick question for everyone.
> I am getting ready to buy my pumps and I know that everyone is using the ecoplus pumps.
> I found these pumps a lil bit cheaper but wasnt sure if I should just spend a couple bucks more n get what everyone else is using?
> http://thegardendepotinc.com/7286.html
> ...


Looks just like my ECO Plus 396!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 15, 2009)

I was gonna say the same thing, almost seems like a better deal! Go for it, 1 year warranty can't beat that.


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 15, 2009)

SOG:

How can you stand to have all of those great products still in their boxes? I would be breaking them out and putting junk together!

If I was in your area I would volunteer to help you set all of that up, it is going to be a lot of work but it will be a work of love!

I'm drooling...

repvip:

Do you think your neighbors will let it slip? How could someone know it was a grow light? Was it not packaged good? That sucks balls, I recommend craigslist. In my area there is a constant supply of lighting on craigslist.


----------



## repvip (Jan 15, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> repvip:
> 
> Do you think your neighbors will let it slip? How could someone know it was a grow light? Was it not packaged good? That sucks balls, I recommend craigslist. In my area there is a constant supply of lighting on craigslist.


I don't think they knew it was a grow light. Just a crime of opportunity. I live on a very busy street, with bus stops at both ends--people frequently walk by--it could just as easily been one of them. However, I don't trust my neighbors as far as I can throw em. They are shady. I haven't had a fedex delivery in a very long time. I know my UPS driver well and he always takes care of me. Anyway--can't cry over it. 

This was a newer LED light. It's pretty specific for growing. And expensive. They will have to pawn it. The funny thing is, I could probably track it down, it is unique enough, but I just don't think it's worth it.

Thanks to Picasso.. I have a 4 camera dvr security system coming. Through UPS of course. I feel safer already.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> I don't think they knew it was a grow light. Just a crime of opportunity. I live on a very busy street, with bus stops at both ends--people frequently walk by--it could just as easily been one of them. However, I don't trust my neighbors as far as I can throw em. They are shady. I haven't had a fedex delivery in a very long time. I know my UPS driver well and he always takes care of me. Anyway--can't cry over it.
> 
> This was a newer LED light. It's pretty specific for growing. And expensive. They will have to pawn it. The funny thing is, I could probably track it down, it is unique enough, but I just don't think it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks to Picasso.. I have a 4 camera dvr security system coming. Through UPS of course. I feel safer already.


Good for you, you'll enjoy the peace of mind. Damn shady neighbors are the worst. You're stuck with them through no fault of your own.

I'd take the other guys suggestion and watch craigslist...if your light comes up for sale, you might want to check it out, lol.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys,, i dont know if this was answered or not.
> I just started trimming a few of the lower branches of some of the plants that i could reach,, and managed to fill up a bagfull.. on the topic of making hash, can i save these trimmings? should i put them in a plastic bag in the fridge?
> 
> ???


Hey Dirt - what's up buddy. You have a harvest coming up very shortly don't you? I've got one coming in two weeks - my first aero harvest and I'm pretty excited. 

In any case about the hash making - I trim ALL the time the lower leaves, branches, etc. My understanding about making hash is that you freeze the trichomes (the resin glands that build up in flowering) and they are not water soluble so you can strain them out. Why I say this is that if the trimmings don't have any trichomes in them there's really no point in using them because you won't get anything off them to make the hash. 

So...if you see frosty goodness use for hash. If not - discard. I plan to use the trimming real close to the bud for hash making and any longer leaves that may be covered. 

In any case I hope that helps.

Now I have a question for any of you readers out there. Has anyone ever grown Dutch Passion Skywalker or Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough? Only reason I ask is because I have them in my system now and I've gotta say I'm kinda of disapponted because I don't have much of a main cola AT all. I have a Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth that is absolutely HUGE and another Barney's Farm that is ok. Everything was started from seed so I'm wondering if I just got really lucky with the one Barney's Farm and a little unlucky with the Dutch Passion seeds. I've taken clones of my insane Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth plant and the clones are growing like apesh!t too. I'm wondering if I should try a couple more clones to see if they do any better for the Cough and Skywalker and if they don't I might try germing more seeds to see if they act the same as well.

IMPORTANT EDIT - I just realized a reason for some slow growth in the garden may be that it gets pretty cold at night in my room - down into the 50s. CRAP now I have to figure out a heater on a thermostat IN the bloom room. Anyone have experience with this? Some sort of space heater maybe? 
I think this will do it http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100652235
Cheers,
DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> When you trim do you just use pruners and clip..or is there a certain way your supposed to do it? Do you clean the shears with alcohol and cut near the main stalk at a 45 degree angle? or just pluck? whats the scoop?
> 
> thanks


I have a pair of spring loaded pruning shears that I use. I clip as close to the stem of the leaf as possible. If it is a leaf connected to the main stem I snip right where it connects. If it is a leaf that connects to another stem/branch I snip very close to the leaf stem that I want to remove. 

Here's a link to the exact tool I use.
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=MICRO-BLADE-PRUNER&title=Hand%20Tools&type=product

I STRONGLY recommend using a tool like this when pruning the smaller stuff and ESPECIALLY during harvest. It helps your hand out SO much to have the spring loaded you have no idea.It's also so much easier to do the pruning without having to get your fingers all situated like you would with scissors.

DP

EDIT - I feel I should clarify I do NOT remove ANYTHING that is getting light. Only underneath branches and or leaves that are getting NO light at all.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 15, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> I have a pair of spring loaded pruning shears that I use. I clip as close to the stem of the leaf as possible. If it is a leaf connected to the main stem I snip right where it connects. If it is a leaf that connects to another stem/branch I snip very close to the leaf stem that I want to remove.
> 
> Here's a link to the exact tool I use.
> http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=MICRO-BLADE-PRUNER&title=Hand%20Tools&type=product
> ...


Good advice. Wal-Mart sells the good old Fiskars 5" too. Sewing section.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 15, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey guys I had a quick question for everyone.
> I am getting ready to buy my pumps and I know that everyone is using the ecoplus pumps.
> I found these pumps a lil bit cheaper but wasnt sure if I should just spend a couple bucks more n get what everyone else is using?
> http://thegardendepotinc.com/7286.html
> ...


It's funny you mentioned that place. I just put in an order with Blake and asked him about these pumps. He sells the Ecoplus 396 too if you want that but he said these are more reliable and they work just as good.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

hey Dirthawker - I know your plants are doing very well however I think you may have a even BETTER harvest after you get the RO system in place. 

My reasoning for saying this is that if your water is very high in ppm the chlorine content if elevated can kill alot of the beneficial bateria that we are trying to get to grow in our organic nutrients.

I know you're gonna have an awesome harvest very shortly and the one following that will be even better! I can't wait to see the pics. Be sure to let me know how you are drying as well - hanging? bud screen dryer? etc.

DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

pics


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> I don't think they knew it was a grow light. Just a crime of opportunity. I live on a very busy street, with bus stops at both ends--people frequently walk by--it could just as easily been one of them. However, I don't trust my neighbors as far as I can throw em. They are shady. I haven't had a fedex delivery in a very long time. I know my UPS driver well and he always takes care of me. Anyway--can't cry over it.
> 
> This was a newer LED light. It's pretty specific for growing. And expensive. They will have to pawn it. The funny thing is, I could probably track it down, it is unique enough, but I just don't think it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks to Picasso.. I have a 4 camera dvr security system coming. Through UPS of course. I feel safer already.


Anyway you can make a claim with FedEx?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> pics


I'm looking at the photos and thinking holy shit! Then I realize not even all the pots are filled! OMG!

You are going to be stoked on your first harvest bro! Great job!

Love them photos.

P.S...A big *Thank You* to all the guys that help me with questions. (you know who you are) I've been really busy with work lately and haven't had time to answer every one. StinkBuddies Rule!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm looking at the photos and thinking holy shit! Then I realize not even all the pots are filled! OMG!
> 
> You are going to be stoked on your first harvest bro! Great job!
> 
> ...


What really shocked me is that in that picture the system on the left - those plants have only been in for 2 weeks. There are Delta 9 Fruit of the Gods (Skunk#1 X NL5) in the back which are a sativa and Reserva Privada Purple Wreck (Urkel x Trainwreck (T4) in the front.

They've grown SO much in the 2w they have been there.


----------



## repvip (Jan 15, 2009)

DP those pics are amazing! Wow.. very impressive. How tall is the tallest?

I would plant some other seeds to see if you get a different phenotype of the strains you are growing.. or maybe just 1. Of course keep clones of the ones you have now..

For example. I have 4 blue cheese plants in dirt as mothers, flowering, and three of them are about the same, but 1 is significantly larger than the others, much desner buds. Blue cheese is a cross between blueberry and skunk #1 background.. this larger bud plant has more of the skunk phenotype and is taking longer to mature, but it's the pheno I wanted!

... the sad part is I took clones from all 4--but I didn't label them!! Now I want only the one plant as a mother... I have more clones, but I can't tell which mother they are from. I might have to try to regenerate. Lesson learned


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

repvip said:


> DP those pics are amazing! Wow.. very impressive. How tall is the tallest?


Well I have a Fruit of the Gods with is (Skunk#1 x NL 5) that is between 5 and 6'. I had to start tieing the tops down and that the sativa in the front of the middle system in the left post. In the back on that same left post is a Thai Super Skunk (another sativa which was free seed from an order) that is the same height. They would have been MUCH taller if I had space but I don't have room to grow 10' plants so I tied them down. I've got a Dutch Passion Skywalker (Dutch Passion Blueberry x Dutch Passion Mazar) and Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough that are each about 4' tall and the Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth is about 3' tall. I'm going to work on evening the canopy out between the plants but these were all started from seed and I'll actually be able to do that once I'm working from only clones.




repvip said:


> I would plant some other seeds to see if you get a different phenotype of the strains you are growing.. or maybe just 1. Of course keep clones of the ones you have now..
> 
> For example. I have 4 blue cheese plants in dirt as mothers, flowering, and three of them are about the same, but 1 is significantly larger than the others, much desner buds. Blue cheese is a cross between blueberry and skunk #1 background.. this larger bud plant has more of the skunk phenotype and is taking longer to mature, but it's the pheno I wanted!
> 
> ... the sad part is I took clones from all 4--but I didn't label them!! Now I want only the one plant as a mother... I have more clones, but I can't tell which mother they are from. I might have to try to regenerate. Lesson learned


Oh yeah I got pretty anal when it came to labelling everything and tracking everything in the garden. On each neoprene collar I do this. I'll just take a picture and show ya.

So what I do is write down the strain with a color code and the date the clone was taken or in the case of seed the day it was put into the aero system. You'll see FOG 3 in the one picture. This means Fruit of The Gods and this is the THIRD plant. The mother plant was marked accordingly and hopefully I can just narrow it down to which type I like the best and then not clone the others.

I also keep a calendar of what needs to be done on what days for the room - changing water, harvesting, start of flush, etc. and mark every res with the date it was changed and the next scheduled change. Removes all guesswork like "oh crap when did I last change this?".

I'm trying to keep up as much as I can but again I'm just learning like everybody else.

DP


----------



## sweeteyez113 (Jan 15, 2009)

damn your guys pics look great im a first timers and my system should be here monday. any tips? i have no idea wHAT DO WITH THE WATER


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 15, 2009)

sweeteyez113 said:


> damn your guys pics look great im a first timers and my system should be here monday. any tips? i have no idea wHAT DO WITH THE WATER


What I'm doing right now is just double checking my water from the tap by using my pH/ppm meter to see if I can use it instead of Reverse Osmosis water. I filled up a cup of water and it measured 250ppm. I'm going to leave it out for 48 hours and measure the ppm again and see if it drops. If it drops below 200ppm I may just end up using it instead of RO water for the sake of convenience. My RO system takes my water from 250ppm down to 10ppm. 

DP


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Jan 15, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> What I'm doing right now is just double checking my water from the tap by using my pH/ppm meter to see if I can use it instead of Reverse Osmosis water. I filled up a cup of water and it measured 250ppm. I'm going to leave it out for 48 hours and measure the ppm again and see if it drops. If it drops below 200ppm I may just end up using it instead of RO water for the sake of convenience. My RO system takes my water from 250ppm down to 10ppm.
> 
> DP


If you do use unfiltered tap water at 250ppm post your results....I still can't get anything to root in my water (250-300ppm ) I've given up after a half dozen attempts to get things going. As soon as I get my tax return I'm buying a RO system.
~Outlaw~


----------



## repvip (Jan 15, 2009)

outlawcustombikes said:


> If you do use unfiltered tap water at 250ppm post your results....I still can't get anything to root in my water (250-300ppm ) I've given up after a half dozen attempts to get things going. As soon as I get my tax return I'm buying a RO system.
> ~Outlaw~


 
Tap water here is usually low 300's, between 300-350--haven't had any problems with rooting. What type of setup were you using for your clones? My last batch of clones was taking longer than usual, 7 days no roots, then I realized the rez temp was wayyyy low. Got the temp up to 70ish and had quite a few clones pop roots the next day or two. 

You could try cloning with bottled water first before you go all out on the RO!


----------



## free2believe (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for the post and also the drawings of how to do it!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 15, 2009)

outlawcustombikes said:


> If you do use unfiltered tap water at 250ppm post your results....I still can't get anything to root in my water (250-300ppm ) I've given up after a half dozen attempts to get things going. As soon as I get my tax return I'm buying a RO system.
> ~Outlaw~


I lucked out on this one... My tap is 190 PPM...so it works fine.

I used to lug RO water from the stores in those 5 gallon jugs.... nice little work out for me....lol

Safeway had the best ro water... sometimes down to 0 or 1 ppm...winco's was about 12....and chinese refill places was the worst coming in at 175....wtf??? do those system even clean anything?

tap water ranges...so if you havent tested it with a quality ppm reader you will not know. Also try and using half hot and half cold water when using the sink.... I have seen improvements in the PPM... it must be cause of the hot water heater.... Just dont get it too hot.


----------



## coonamatango (Jan 15, 2009)

IMPORTANT EDIT - I just realized a reason for some slow growth in the garden may be that it gets pretty cold at night in my room - down into the 50s. CRAP now I have to figure out a heater on a thermostat IN the bloom room. Anyone have experience with this? Some sort of space heater maybe? 


put your lights on at night, easier to control temp fluctuations with lights on at night off during day. Over here electricity is cheaper during the off peak hours of 6pm-6pm too! bonus all round


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

coonamatango said:


> IMPORTANT EDIT - I just realized a reason for some slow growth in the garden may be that it gets pretty cold at night in my room - down into the 50s. CRAP now I have to figure out a heater on a thermostat IN the bloom room. Anyone have experience with this? Some sort of space heater maybe?
> 
> 
> put your lights on at night, easier to control temp fluctuations with lights on at night off during day. Over here electricity is cheaper during the off peak hours of 6pm-6pm too! bonus all round


the electric company doesnt know when you run shit. they read the meter and check how many kilowatt hours you use a month. not per day or hour. just the amount of juice you use a month. then they watch to see if its close the next year for that month. I have to call my readings in every month cause they wont come by my high tech security system. (4 pitbulls that are the biggest babys) anyway if say last years januarys bill is way lower than this years January bill than they might wonder whats up.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 15, 2009)

would a 214gph pump work for the smaller clone system well?


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> would a 214gph pump work for the smaller clone system well?


a 190 gph worked fine for my 10 spray head cloner. had 100% sucsess rate so far


----------



## bugs181 (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, so where to start? This is my first grow, and so far im proud of my results. Im starting from seed but iv improvised enough that it shouldnt matter as these will be the mother plants.

I just wanted to thankyou and everyone else for all the information and guides. Its been of GREAT help.

What i'll be growing isnt for my personal use, its for someone I know that has cancer.
My mother has also been diagnosed with pre-cell cancer, and cancer runs in my family. My great grandmother, grandmother, and grandfather, have all died of cancer, and now my mother going on 50 will most likely be added to the list as she's too old to do many of the treatments.

I really need to make her life easier as when my grand mother had cancer her insides were gettin eatin alive and she looked like a twig and puked everything she digested... I dont want this for my mother (I wont be able to handle it.)

Im really desperate for this help. I give my mother a hug and tell her everyday about how much I love her, so I beleive that I deserve at least a little more information.

Thanks in advance... So here we go.

Theres just a few concerns I have and need to get them straight before I continue. Excuse my ignorance and my noobified questions.

Question #1: You said you run your lights at night, so does that mean you have your lights (that go from 1 minute on, 5 minutes off) OFF during the day time?

Question #2: 
Quote: Moving on to the flower room When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.

How do I know when this time comes? What do I have to look for? Am I looking for something plant specific?

Question #3:
I know theres been alot of talk about lighting. Well since this is my VERY FIRST GROW, id like to know what the best light would be in general, for all of the systems. (EXE: cloner, veg, and flower room). 

I noticed that 1000w HPS goes from hundreds to thousands of dollars, and can't afford this kind of money for my first setup. Perhaps after a harvest or two I can afford this, but not right now. What would be a cheap solution that would give my plants a decent amount of lighting required for growing?

I know with nature, you cant really skim off the top and expect much, but I just need to get by with a light thats roughly $100 to $200 with decent lighting till I can afford something else.

Question #4:
After the cloner, off to veg system
The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.
What does this mean? The lights are set to 18/6 ?

Question #5:
Another question, just basicly technicality. You mention weeks, are these 5 day weeks or 7 day weeks?

Once again, I appreciate ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK! I will definately be sure to pass on the love, I just wish my grow goes good so I can give my mother something I couldnt give my grandmother and grandfather. Again, thankyou.

Subscribed + Rated Excellent


----------



## andyman (Jan 16, 2009)

The 1 min on /5 min off timer is for the pumps. You bring from veg to flower depending on what height you want. As long as the roots are there enough


----------



## funtogrow (Jan 16, 2009)

bugs181 said:


> Question #1: You said you run your lights at night, so does that mean you have your lights (that go from 1 minute on, 5 minutes off) OFF during the day time?


The lights are ran at night to keep the temp down. The 1on 5off is for your pumps and that is constant 24/7 



bugs181 said:


> Question #2:
> Quote: Moving on to the flower room When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> How do I know when this time comes? What do I have to look for? Am I looking for something plant specific?


Here we root the plants in the cloner for 3 weeks then we move to the veg unit for 3 weeks then its off to flower. Also after you move the plants to the veg unit you take clones off them.



bugs181 said:


> Question #3:
> I know theres been alot of talk about lighting. Well since this is my VERY FIRST GROW, id like to know what the best light would be in general, for all of the systems. (EXE: cloner, veg, and flower room).
> 
> I noticed that 1000w HPS goes from hundreds to thousands of dollars, and can't afford this kind of money for my first setup. Perhaps after a harvest or two I can afford this, but not right now. What would be a cheap solution that would give my plants a decent amount of lighting required for growing?
> ...


The cloner you can folos, veg folos or mh "me i just use folos and it works fine" and for flower hps.
http://www.htgsupply.com/growlightsubcategories.asp?categoryID=1 good prices and quick shipping.



bugs181 said:


> Question #4:
> After the cloner, off to veg system
> The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.
> What does this mean? The lights are set to 18/6 ?


18/6 means 18 hours of the lights on and 6 hours off.



bugs181 said:


> Question #5:
> Another question, just basicly technicality. You mention weeks, are these 5 day weeks or 7 day weeks?


7 day weeks.

good luck and srry about all the famley


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2009)

bugs181 said:


> Question #1: You said you run your lights at night, so does that mean you have your lights (that go from 1 minute on, 5 minutes off) OFF during the day time?


I run my flower room lights at night for a number of reasons. It is always cooler at night. Security is another concern.

Don't confuse the lights running at 12 hours on and 12 hours off with the hydro pump. The water pump is what runs 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.



> Question #2:
> Quote: Moving on to the flower room When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> How do I know when this time comes? What do I have to look for? Am I looking for something plant specific?


Every time I harvest I move the veg plants into flower. So it is totally dependent on when the space opens up in the flower room.



> Question #3:
> I know theres been alot of talk about lighting. Well since this is my VERY FIRST GROW, id like to know what the best light would be in general, for all of the systems. (EXE: cloner, veg, and flower room).
> 
> I noticed that 1000w HPS goes from hundreds to thousands of dollars, and can't afford this kind of money for my first setup. Perhaps after a harvest or two I can afford this, but not right now. What would be a cheap solution that would give my plants a decent amount of lighting required for growing?
> ...


Just use some cheap shop lights that you get at Walmart for $7. Use the cool white Fluorescent bulbs. You can use these for at least the first 6-8 weeks. Then you have no choice but to buy an HPS light.

HPS lights consist of a reflector, ballast and bulb. A reflector will cost you $100-150. The ballast is around $200 and a bulb will set you back $40-100 depending on the brand.

You will have this light forever so don't scrimp on your flower lights!!!!There is no sense using Aeroponics if you don't have the light to support the growth. 

Don't forget just one gallon of nutrients costs close to $50 and you will need 4 gallons to get started. You also need a PPM meter and PH meter. It's not cheap to get started.



> Question #4:
> After the cloner, off to veg system
> The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.
> What does this mean? The lights are set to 18/6 ?


18 hours on and 6 hours off.



> Question #5:
> Another question, just basicly technicality. You mention weeks, are these 5 day weeks or 7 day weeks?


As far as I know the plants don't take the weekends off so it would be a 7 day week.

Good luck bro!


----------



## greenacres (Jan 16, 2009)

Is 18/6 to save energy ? vs leaving veg at 24/0


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 16, 2009)

greenacres said:


> Is 18/6 to save energy ? vs leaving veg at 24/0


 
If you run veg 24/0 your plants are going to be WAY too big before you put them into bloom in a perpetual harvest every 3w. Trust me on this one...Stink will tell you the same thing and so will Dirthawker.

DP


----------



## andyman (Jan 16, 2009)

greenacres said:


> Is 18/6 to save energy ? vs leaving veg at 24/0


Besides the growth rate like DragonPhoenix said it also gives time for the plants to sleep and repair cells. Imagine staying up 24/7 unless youve got meth you would were down quick. plants need rest too.


----------



## westmich (Jan 16, 2009)

andyman said:


> the electric company doesnt know when you run shit. they read the meter and check how many kilowatt hours you use a month. not per day or hour. just the amount of juice you use a month. then they watch to see if its close the next year for that month. I have to call my readings in every month cause they wont come by my high tech security system. (4 pitbulls that are the biggest babys) anyway if say last years januarys bill is way lower than this years January bill than they might wonder whats up.


unless you have a smart meter - you pay based on demand and can watch your electric use/cost in real time - I'm sure we'll have one before the end of the first Obama administration


----------



## andyman (Jan 16, 2009)

westmich said:


> unless you have a smart meter - you pay based on demand and can watch your electric use/cost in real time - I'm sure we'll have one before the end of the first Obama administration


 I pay .05c a kilowatt hour
I can compare how many hours I use from last year. every bill has how many I use per month for a year back to present date.
One time my well pumps pressure switch was stuck and my well pump ran non stop till it burned out. that month was like double. They never said anything about it. I have to call in my #'s off my meter everymonth since they wont even come on my property to read it, cause of my dogs.
all it does is figure the kw hours used. the meter is like a clock timer that turns little dials to acheve this. It spins fast constantly in the winter cause I heat with all electric baseboard heat.
so If I didnt run anything but grow lights and nothing else it would be less than I am using now. they would never know. After I add more lights Im callin them to let them know I just installed a hot tub and tanning bed so my usage might go up. (hottub and tanning bed are just a cover) it probly dont matter but Im just being carefull


----------



## bugs181 (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW! Thanks for the such fast reply. Thankyou andyman, funtogrow, and StinkBud. You all are amazing!

I cant tell you how much I appreciate this place. It makes me just want to help the whole world at this point.

StinkBud, if you would be kind enough to point me in the right direction of how I could also get a license to do this legit for cancer patients, I would be speachless.

As for the replies, I feel so dumb now. The answers were dead in my face, I just didnt look hard enough.

I understood the risks and cost of this before I began doing research, but its definately something im not going to give up on. In all reality, it would be the same thing as me giving up on my mother - so to speak. Just not something I will do.

Once again, I appreciate everything everyone has done here, keep up all of the hard work and keep the information flowing. -Bugz


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 16, 2009)

We are all here to help! There are no dumb questions here - if you aren't sure about something ASK! I'm pretty confident in saying the major posters in this thread are good guys and aren't gonna jump down your back or make fun of any questions. Try to find the answer first in the thread but if you can't find it ask away.


----------



## andyman (Jan 16, 2009)

my order from attitude seeds came in today. I have to go to my friends house were I had it shipped to check it out. Its my first time ordering. took 14 days. but they were out of one of the ones I ordered so I will see what they actually sent. will post once picked up. peace


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 16, 2009)

hey stinkbud buddies heres a pic of my plants that i put in on mon heres another thursday night


----------



## happyface (Jan 16, 2009)

tight.......


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 16, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> hey stinkbud buddies heres a pic of my plants that i put in on mon heres another thursday night


Yeah - Bubbler - looking good - 3 days growth - wow!


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello Stinkbud-Very nice post, it inspired me to make a cloner and I have filled it with Barney's Blue Cheese, and Belladonna. Then in 3 weeks I will fill the cloner with red diesel and White Russian.I have two questions for you or anyone else kind enough to answer. #1 Should you line the bottom of the fence posts with some type of root liner and #2 on the vegetative plan, does the top container just sit on the bottom container or are they stuck together with silicon? My clones have no shock whatsoever, they look great, good job.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2009)

bugs181 said:


> StinkBud, if you would be kind enough to point me in the right direction of how I could also get a license to do this legit for cancer patients, I would be speachless. -Bugz


Medical grow license depends on State Laws. Try doing a search for Medical Marijuana Laws for your state and see what comes up.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> hey stinkbud buddies heres a pic of my plants that i put in on mon heres another thursday night


You're on your way now! Can't wait to see some pics in 2 weeks.

Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmim going to try this shitt


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> #1 Should you line the bottom of the fence posts with some type of root liner


No need to bro. Check out these guys results! Insane I tell you!



> #2 on the vegetative plan, does the top container just sit on the bottom container or are they stuck together with silicon? My clones have no shock whatsoever, they look great, good job.


Yep, it just sits there looking stupid. It's almost too easy (as you can see by the cloner).

The thing is it dosen't get any harder. The whole system is very simple in every detail.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 16, 2009)

heres some pics of my veg unit that will veg for 2 weeks under a 400 then pop under 3 1000s for 47 days cant wait oh ya heres some root porn lol exuse the pics took them off my phone peace


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 17, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> heres some pics of my veg unit that will veg for 2 weeks under a 400 then pop under 3 1000s for 47 days cant wait oh ya heres some root porn lol exuse the pics took them off my phone peace


Looks like you have a healthy supply of clones. Your flowering all of those at once? Going to have your hands full.

I can barely find the time to work on a 12 plant cycle.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 17, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Looks like you have a healthy supply of clones. Your flowering all of those at once? Going to have your hands full.
> 
> I can barely find the time to work on a 12 plant cycle.



ya hands will be full but I got sick that need medicine so what can I do LOL


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 17, 2009)

westmich said:


> It would trip as soon as it electrified the water. A breaker trips when the amount of amps drawn exceeds a pre-defined limit. A GFCI trips when the amount of juice going out does not match the amount of juice coming back because it went to ground or water or something.
> 
> Most rooms are wired on their own circuit or at least have one outlet that is wired into first. Find that outlet and replace with a GFCI outlet ($10) and now the entire room is GFCI.
> 
> ...


I may be able to answer your question as I had a similar problem with my bait tank. Every time I stuck my hand in the water, I felt current running through me.

I have a question. Have you tried turning off the current to your pumps? Do you still get a tingle? Shut off each piece of electric equipment one piece at a time checking to see if you get a jolt out of the water each time or not.

Next, if you want to see what kind of amperage your water has, test it with a volt ohm meter. I could feel less then a volt in the water, but the power company could not. They could see the power with their meter. When we did something to the power, I would stick my hand in the water first and tell him if it was less, more or the same. He was amazed that I was right on the money with my body as a volt ohm meter.

What it turned out to be in my bait tank was that I was near a power sub station. All the power returning to the sub went through the ground and through my tank. They put some kind of a resistor or something on the pole. It stopped and has never returned.

Good Luck!
Flabs


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 17, 2009)

when starting from seeds how long should i wait to take clones or how tall?
thanks for any help


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 17, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> when starting from seeds how long should i wait to take clones or how tall?
> thanks for any help


 wait till she gets a lot of branches at least 10 then take your cuttings


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help stinkbud...I've been working on the veg unit today. One little question? Where does the inspection hole go in the lower container lid? Just trying to visualize placement of the hole, can you see the hole without lifting the top lid?Sailor huh, ever see Subic Bay? I've paid a bar fine or two.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks bubbler i got a way to go there only about 4" 3 or 4 weeks old


----------



## andyman (Jan 17, 2009)

just added some outdoor pix from this last fall. Let me know what ya thinkhttps://www.rollitup.org/members/andyman-albums-outdoor.html


----------



## multisonic (Jan 17, 2009)

It's probably been covered, but how many pumps can you run off of this fancy lil timer?

I have the Aero 36 site and there are many things I would love to change. THIS was just the thread I needed to motivate me to build a better mousetrap so to speak.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 17, 2009)

3 from what I understand


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Thanks for the help stinkbud...I've been working on the veg unit today. One little question? Where does the inspection hole go in the lower container lid? Just trying to visualize placement of the hole, can you see the hole without lifting the top lid?Sailor huh, ever see Subic Bay? I've paid a bar fine or two.


Anywhere close to the edge so you can see the water.

To check the PPM put a cup under the drain spout and turn on the pump. Open the valve to fill the cup. Now test the sample. After you're done drink the water! (just kidding, I'm fucking with you)

I know this sounds crazy but I never check my veg unit. I change it every three weeks and set the PPM to 1500. As the unit uses water the PPM will climb to about 2000 PPM over three weeks. 

Same with the cloner. I set it and forget it.

The veg plants may use a gallon of water (the last week) out of 15 gallons of water.


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks stinkbud. I'll be finishing the Veg unit today.I got Barney's Blue Cheese getting cloned right now and then I'll be adding some Legend Collection Strawberry Blue, and some big buddah blue cheese which has a 1/3 afghani in it. Got to go shopping for a fence post today, It should boost the local economy out of recession. I figure with all of this pvc and fence posts getting bought in the middle of Winter the economy should be looking up.thanks again.. the fresh air snype.


----------



## repvip (Jan 18, 2009)

flabbyone said:


> I may be able to answer your question as I had a similar problem with my bait tank. Every time I stuck my hand in the water, I felt current running through me.
> 
> I have a question. Have you tried turning off the current to your pumps? Do you still get a tingle? Shut off each piece of electric equipment one piece at a time checking to see if you get a jolt out of the water each time or not.
> 
> ...


Flabs thanks for the reply! This makes sense--and confirms what I am experiencing. All of my pumps that are on the floor, of the basement, which is concrete, seem to have leaking current through the floor (through me first), while my clone units, which are on a table, don't have this problem. The current only leaks when the pumps are on. This house is really old.. might have something to do with it. I'm guessing they didn't bury the house grounding rod deep enough or something. Shit, there might not even be a grounding rod!

Just got the third flower unit up and running  will post pics soon.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 18, 2009)

hey stink thanks for all the info.
my plants are growing about 1/2 to 1" a day its crazy your the best i been reserching for 3 or 4 months and you have the best advice my mother in law has cancer i think this will help her i hate to see her like that its hard on my wife and fam. thanks a million


----------



## westmich (Jan 18, 2009)

multisonic said:


> It's probably been covered, but how many pumps can you run off of this fancy lil timer?
> 
> I have the Aero 36 site and there are many things I would love to change. THIS was just the thread I needed to motivate me to build a better mousetrap so to speak.


OK - I am going to go out on a limb and risk getting flamed, but I wanted to pass this on.

I looked at that very same timer the other day at the hydro shop. It was the first time I had been in there in over a month. I had some first hand experience since the last time I was in there and a whole lot of second hand experience through these forums. When I discussed the timer with the guy he looked at me like I was half crazy. I explained the thread on timers burning out because of the initial draw and using a DIY relay to compensate for it. He said he never heard of such a thing. He had never had one burn out on him - both personally and through the hydro shop. 

I know sales guys can be full of shit, but he has never come across that way to me and seems to have a lot of first hand experience. There have been times he could have easily up-sold me on something and didn't; he has even made hardware store or DIY recommendations on some of the things he knows are way overpriced or at least outside of my budget.

Maybe this is just a disagreement among growers based on their experiences? Again, I personally have never run more than one pump on one timer so I really don't know.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 18, 2009)

westmich said:


> OK - I am going to go out on a limb and risk getting flamed, but I wanted to pass this on.
> 
> I looked at that very same timer the other day at the hydro shop. It was the first time I had been in there in over a month. I had some first hand experience since the last time I was in there and a whole lot of second hand experience through these forums. When I discussed the timer with the guy he looked at me like I was half crazy. I explained the thread on timers burning out because of the initial draw and using a DIY relay to compensate for it. He said he never heard of such a thing. He had never had one burn out on him - both personally and through the hydro shop.
> 
> ...


Forget opinions and just look at the straight numbers. That ART-DNe is rated at 15A -those Ecoplus 396 pumps draw 8A at start-up. Pretty straightforward to me how many pumps I'm running off that timer before I add a relay. 

The interesting part is trying to guess how much of a safety margin the pump mfg and the timer mfg built in. Obviously there is some because we know that two pumps don't immediately break the timer. But I'm playing it safe and that relay is cheap insurance.


----------



## token old guy (Jan 18, 2009)

The best price on the timer I have found is here.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html

$79.75 shiped to my door


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 18, 2009)

token old guy said:


> The best price on the timer I have found is here.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html
> 
> $79.75 shiped to my door


My favorite mail order place has it for $70.95 before shipping. Probably about the same price in the end. BG hydro has always done me right.

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=TI&Bc=


----------



## multisonic (Jan 18, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> btw I want speed to go, so I got a CBR 1000 RR, only max it out twice so far speedo stops at 189mph, lol




While going back to research discussion on the SCT I noticed that we have some riders in here. You'll find me on my 06 636 sadly topped out at 170 bumping the rev limiter. (I need a smaller rear sprocket!!!)

Remember guys: Keep the rubber side down.


So back to the timer q? Basically to play it safe I should get a timer for each pump, or squeeze 2 pumps to a timer? What do you do Stink?

-----------------------------------------------

BG is a good company I have ordered from them many times as well. They even gave me a free T-shirt when I got my fans and big scrubber!!


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not stink but 2 u should be all good


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

If you look back about 20 pages I show how to make a contactor/relay setup so you can safely run multiple pumps off one timer. I am currently running many off a timer I made with the relay and have no problems and feel cofident that it will help keep it working for a long time. It draws less than an amp on the timer with my setup. The timer is only activating the contactor , it then activates the pumps and keeps the amp load on the contactor rather than the timer.


----------



## westmich (Jan 18, 2009)

andyman said:


> If you look back about 20 pages I show how to make a contactor/relay setup so you can safely run multiple pumps off one timer. I am currently running many off a timer I made with the relay and have no problems and feel cofident that it will help keep it working for a long time. It draws less than an amp on the timer with my setup. The timer is only activating the contactor , it then activates the pumps and keeps the amp load on the contactor rather than the timer.


Yes, I remember. That was what I was telling the hydro guy and he thought I was a crazy person.


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

westmich said:


> Yes, I remember. That was what I was telling the hydro guy and he thought I was a crazy person.


he is a salesmen not an electrician , I never saw any harm in plugging multiple pumps into it till I built my own timer to save some $$. the guy asked what kind of startup load I had. I didnt tell him what exactly I was making the timer for but gave him the specs. so then I asked my dad and 2 other electricians. all told me the same about pumps initial draw power. The bigger the pump more amps drawn. So its a numbers thing like picasso said. hope this helps. Im doing the same with my lights on a timer so I can use a cheap timer without burning the house down or timers going out when Im at work and dont know about it. One pump going out could devistate a crop in the aero/ntf stinkbud system.


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLID-STATE-TIMER-MULTIFUNCTION_W0QQitemZ220346715203QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Automation_Components?hash=item220346715203&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
make your own timer. the key is the description has REPEAT CYCLE. this way if it fails you can just pull it out of the socket and put a new one in. and if you make it go strait to a contactor it would be a very reliable setup that could run a nice size system. Mine is going to be running 10 pumps on one timer


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 18, 2009)

westmich said:


> Yes, I remember. That was what I was telling the hydro guy and he thought I was a crazy person.


All hydro places already sell a contactor/relay. It is labeled for HID lights, The guy just didn't know his stuff that's all. That's why he looked at you like you were crazy. You should ask the salesperson why wouldn't the same principals apply to high amp draw from water pumps as it does to high amps from light start-up?

In his defense, I'm sure it isn't common to have people running a flock of water pumps all off one timer like we do, so it just isn't something he runs into a lot I'll bet.

BgHydro sells a few different ones: 

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AACILS120ON&eq=&Tp=
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?ic=TICMLC8&eq=&Tp=&MatrixType=2&sGroupCode=TICMLC800


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive been puttin seeds into my sprouter (its made to sprout sprouts you eat, but works great for any seeds) and when there like an inch long putting them into the cloner. Each day they allmost double in size in roots. I will post pics soon.


----------



## westmich (Jan 18, 2009)

What you guys have been saying on paper all makes sense to me. I will be building a grow room and move out of the closet as soon as my budget allows it and I will take all of this into consideration. I will have to run wiring anyways, maybe I should run a 15 amp circuit for 15 amp devices like the timer.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 18, 2009)

I am thinking I could get the art dns and this:
http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?SKU=850-0740&MPN=781XAXM4L-120A&R=850-0740&SEARCH=850-0740&DESC=781XAXM4L-120A?utm_source=Allied&utm_medium=merchandising&utm_campaign=Allied_Top_Sellers&utm_content=850-0740

And have the output go to a power strip which I would then plug my pumps into. Would that work?


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> All hydro places already sell a contactor/relay. It is labeled for HID lights, The guy just didn't know his stuff that's all. That's why he looked at you like you were crazy. You should ask the salesperson why wouldn't the same principals apply to high amp draw from water pumps as it does to high amps from light start-up?
> 
> In his defense, I'm sure it isn't common to have people running a flock of water pumps all off one timer like we do, so it just isn't something he runs into a lot I'll bet.
> 
> ...


man they dont give them away.


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

multisonic said:


> I am thinking I could get the art dns and this:
> http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?SKU=850-0740&MPN=781XAXM4L-120A&R=850-0740&SEARCH=850-0740&DESC=781XAXM4L-120A?utm_source=Allied&utm_medium=merchandising&utm_campaign=Allied_Top_Sellers&utm_content=850-0740
> 
> And have the output go to a power strip which I would then plug my pumps into. Would that work?


 that would work exacly but would be better if higher than just the 20 amp (4 pumps maybe on that one)


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 18, 2009)

new bud porn on my journal please give feeback!!


----------



## westmich (Jan 18, 2009)

I've put some thought into this although I am quite stoned 

Does the attached diagram cover it well enough? Note: the outlets will not be mounted on the board - there will be a specific place for them on the floor plan.


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

westmich said:


> I've put some thought into this although I am quite stoned
> 
> Does the attached diagram cover it well enough? Note: the outlets will not be mounted on the board - there will be a specific place for them on the floor plan.


looks like ya got the idea


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 18, 2009)

you up for an electrical question. If you could easily find the page where you posted how to make the contactor timer that would be great but here's my question. 

Would something like this work for lights as well? All of my wiring and the breakers I set up are 15a. 

My 1000w lights use 9.5a. So even with the timer I don't think it would work because you don't want any more than 10-12a load on the 15a breaker because the wire is only rated for 15a and it's possible for it to catch on fire if you continually run more amperage on the wire than it is rated for, yes?

DP


----------



## andyman (Jan 18, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> you up for an electrical question. If you could easily find the page where you posted how to make the contactor timer that would be great but here's my question.
> 
> Would something like this work for lights as well? All of my wiring and the breakers I set up are 15a.
> 
> ...


 same thing would work fine. you would be able to run as many lights as the amps added up to what ever the contactor was rated for or a little less than its rated for. Ive got some pictured in my pics


----------



## jflaherty2 (Jan 18, 2009)

gorgeous babies...............


----------



## grow1620 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow finally done with 242 pages..omfg. \sleep

TY for all your hardwork and sharing it with us all master Stinkbud.


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 19, 2009)

I think that StinkBud is generating some business for a very select few companys. I bet Ecoplus, CAP and the Botanicare are seeing some extra orders this season. They should send some royalty money to stinkbud and make his life easier.I think I'll break up the monopoly on this and try some cheaper nutes. I was thinking of trying the General Hydroponics three part flora series, with CalMag as an additive. Maybe throw some Sweet into the mix and make sure I flush, my guess is this would possibly duplicate the nutes that stinkbud is using without the brown residue that organic leaves behind. I am a hydro newbee and I could be screwing myself big time with the nute decision but I got 2.5 gallons of bloom, micro, and grow for less than $150.00. I was also thinking of trying an experiment. Would this work. Grab a veg plant that's 3.5' tall and cut it down at the base. Then cut the bottom of the plant at a 45 degree angle and dip it in rooting hormones. Then take the big plant and put it into a neoprene sleeve, 2" netpot and support the plant from above. Would it sprout roots? Can the top of the plant get the water pressure it needs to survive until it pops roots. Why would anyone want to turn a dirt plant into a hydro?, I got lots of them.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I was thinking of trying the General Hydroponics three part flora series, with CalMag as an additive. Maybe throw some Sweet into the mix and make sure I flush, my guess is this would possibly duplicate the nutes that stinkbud is using without the brown residue that organic leaves behind. I am a hydro newbee and I could be screwing myself big time with the nute decision but I got 2.5 gallons of bloom, micro, and grow for less than $150.00.


The reason I recommend organic nutrients is because your buds will taste better.

Organically grown buds have a sweet taste. After you take a hit the taste lingers on the back of your tongue. You can't beat it.

How much is a pound of bud worth in your area? You have to keep your investment in perspective. Do the math and you will see that the payback is more than worth the investment.

I also made the decision that organic is healthier for my patients. Organic nutes don't contain any heavy metals.


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 19, 2009)

Heck, to be honest with you I've never bought a pound before, If I did it would be spending the mortgage payment on herb. I do understand your point with the money return aspect of it. I still struggle with the whole organic/non-organic thing. When I see organic vegetables at the market, I see profit for the grower. Why can't a flush dispose of non-organic nutes to the point that the choice of nutes is a non-issue? Anyway, the system that has been built isn't natural in the least, It is high tech, and not naturally occuring in nature in anyway shape or form, so tweaking the system is a Darwin type evolution? Which nutes dissolve best in the water solution? Does a inorganic nute dissolve more?


----------



## potpimp (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I was also thinking of trying an experiment. Would this work. Grab a veg plant that's 3.5' tall and cut it down at the base. Then cut the bottom of the plant at a 45 degree angle and dip it in rooting hormones. Then take the big plant and put it into a neoprene sleeve, 2" netpot and support the plant from above. Would it sprout roots? Can the top of the plant get the water pressure it needs to survive until it pops roots. Why would anyone want to turn a dirt plant into a hydro?, I got lots of them.


Why would you want to take an entire plant and basically make a giant clone out of it when it already has roots. The shock would kill both the roots and the upper plant. The S.O.P. is to take clones, not reinvent the wheel.


----------



## repvip (Jan 19, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Why would you want to take an entire plant and basically make a giant clone out of it when it already has roots. The shock would kill both the roots and the upper plant. The S.O.P. is to take clones, not reinvent the wheel.


I have successfully done this with SMALL dirt plants. I'm talking about 6" tall. Simply slice at the base at insert into the neoprene insert and cloner. I have done this many times to transfer seedlings started in dirt over to the hydroponic units.

I doubt this will work with a plant 3.5'! Like potpimp said... it would be easier to just clone off it...


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 19, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> If you could easily find the page where you posted how to make the contactor timer that would be great but here's my question.
> 
> DP


I went back and looked so we can have it noted. Believe it or not, but it is already waaay back there. Page 169.


----------



## andyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I went back and looked so we can have it noted. Believe it or not, but it is already waaay back there. Page 169.


WOW this thread got big quick. I thought it was only a few back. Go figure with such a good informative thread.
thanks picasso


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Heck, to be honest with you I've never bought a pound before, If I did it would be spending the mortgage payment on herb. I do understand your point with the money return aspect of it. I still struggle with the whole organic/non-organic thing. When I see organic vegetables at the market, I see profit for the grower. Why can't a flush dispose of non-organic nutes to the point that the choice of nutes is a non-issue? Anyway, the system that has been built isn't natural in the least, It is high tech, and not naturally occuring in nature in anyway shape or form, so tweaking the system is a Darwin type evolution? Which nutes dissolve best in the water solution? Does a inorganic nute dissolve more?


The purpose of this thread is not to debate organic vs. synthetic nutes.

One could right an entire book on the subject.

It has nothing to do with the color of your roots or which nute dissolves better. It's 100% related to taste.

*Organic buds taste better than synthetic buds.*


----------



## robotninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Quick Question, when is a good time to put a fan on your babies? I'v had mine for 3 weeks now and wasn't using a fan cause I was told it makes clones dry out. They are on day 3 of Vegetative growth now and think it's time to make em move a bit. The tallest is 8 inches, rest are smaller.






They still kinda yellow from the cloning process, but they are coming around. Loving this aeroponic stuff!


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 19, 2009)

yo dragonbud, open your eyes fool.....

timers, pumps and nutes? lol.

chump change compared to where the real money is.

i'm thinking the companies selling frito's, dorito's and visene are where the killing is to be made....

you must be stoned


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone that hasnt got their ups staples has a clearance on these picked up 1 for $24.99 wow cheap insurance like to see geico beat that price hers some pics peaceplants are bumping


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 19, 2009)

hey guys im in motion of finishing my setup like stinks

got drill bit for misters, got 11 360* misters i think and like 5-6 180*

was wondering if i should extend my mister setup i only got so many misters right!!!

instead of using fence post im using the round 4" circle pvc with end caps,


its 58" long!
my mister setup(stink's) is only 47" 

the 4" circle tubing i got is like a foot , minus a few inch's right, cause it sits a few inchs towards rez(18 gal bin),anyways almost a foot longer 

woudl it be better to make mister setup longer(go buy another 1/2 pvc), or leave it and point a 180 mister towards that way, it would only need to reach about

few inch off a Foot.

lol thanks for reading im almost done.~~~!!!


----------



## nc1go (Jan 19, 2009)

What is that you have stuck to the top of your rubbermaid container? Thanks
Asking bubbler king


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 19, 2009)

STINKBUD OR SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP is the grow room or the area under light suppose to be 85 degrees????????
thanks for any help


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of my scaled down flowering system. Thanks for the inspiration and design SB.

Photo 2 shows my seedlings in soil. I plan on cloning these and flowering the clones.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 19, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my scaled down flowering system. Thanks for the inspiration and design SB.
> 
> Photo 2 shows my seedlings in soil. I plan on cloning these and flowering the clones.


Yeah! That is killer! I love those huts - they are so clean. Keep us posted!


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> STINKBUD OR SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP is the grow room or the area under light suppose to be 85 degrees????????
> thanks for any help


I think if you have CO2 the temps are okay to be that high, otherwise you want to keep between 65-80 degrees.

DP


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

Metal tape works great to reflect light and keeps res extra cool


----------



## andyman (Jan 19, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> anyone that hasnt got their ups staples has a clearance on these picked up 1 for $2499 wow cheap insurance like to see geico beat that price hers some pics peaceplants are bumping


$24.99 or $2499.00? I hope the first and you wernt being sarcastic."wow cheap" lol


----------



## robotninja (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p1__230363_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH

They are 24.99, serious typo though! Get em while they are on sale, I'm gonna get one tommarow


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> $24.99 or $2499.00? I hope the first and you wernt being sarcastic."wow cheap" lol


LOL typo what do u guys expect my plants are growing faster than shit I'm extra happy peace cough og kush


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 19, 2009)

Im at 59 days since going to the flower room at 12/12.

The tangerine kush looks almost ready but the ak47,cheese and redgrape still look like they could go a while longer.

first pic is the tangerine kush
2nd is cheese
third ak47

redgrape is in back and cant reach.

any opinions on how much longer


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking great Dirt. They do look very close, but the only thing that works for me on a new strain is to check the trichomes.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks picasso...i took these pics on digi macro setting and enlarged them... the trichomes on the TK look like they are turning amber, but the others are still white as snow.. maybe i should get to radio shack and get a scope.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks picasso...i took these pics on digi macro setting and enlarged them... the trichomes on the TK look like they are turning amber, but the others are still white as snow.. maybe i should get to radio shack and get a scope.


That is what I use. Makes life a little easier. I snip a leaf off and have a peak at my desk.

Those sound cloudy and not clear so then you must be really close. I try and shoot for 75% cloudy and 25% amber. That is just a personal preference though.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

the kush is done your buds look nice and frosty


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

I had to flip tonight I NEED MEDICINE lets see what happens ill post another pic once a week 47 days and counting will also put my netting up 2 layers in 5 days


----------



## andyman (Jan 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 59 days since going to the flower room at 12/12.
> 
> The tangerine kush looks almost ready but the ak47,cheese and redgrape still look like they could go a while longer.
> 
> ...


those look so sweet, cant wait till mine are there. gona have to get one of those ups tomorrow too at that price


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 19, 2009)

ya at that price you better grab two cause next time they will be all gone


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope those of you buying the UPS's are just using them to power timers and pumps only, and any light timers just go to flip relays for the lights if they are on the UPS.

Otherwise the UPS will just fail or only last you all of two minutes. (it's only rated for 2 minutes to 39 minutes, that's all)

Barely enough to hold the memory on a timer and keep some pumps on schedule for a VERY short time.

Excuse me if this was already mentioned a million times, this thread is just out of control and I'm not about to go looking for where the UPS thing started.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I hope those of you buying the UPS's are just using them to power timers and pumps only, and any light timers just go to flip relays for the lights if they are on the UPS.
> 
> Otherwise the UPS will just fail or only last you all of two minutes. (it's only rated for 2 minutes to 39 minutes, that's all)
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when i looked at the specs... It wont handle 300 watts even. 

So timers ..yeah power hits n shit... But for the lights you need a bigger one.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 20, 2009)

It's only meant for the pumps, plants can go awhile without light and be ok. But the roots dry out super quick, and if you got your pumps on a 1 on 5 off shedule then they are not drawing that much power. In my experience, power outages never last that long anyways. I'm still gonna pick one up, will have to do a test once it's charged and see how long it sustains a 1/5 pump schedule. Hopefully it will keep em running for at least a hour.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 20, 2009)

robotninja said:


> It's only meant for the pumps, plants can go awhile without light and be ok. But the roots dry out super quick, and if you got your pumps on a 1 on 5 off shedule then they are not drawing that much power. In my experience, power outages never last that long anyways. I'm still gonna pick one up, will have to do a test once it's charged and see how long it sustains a 1/5 pump schedule. Hopefully it will keep em running for at least a hour.


My question, exactly! How long will a 425 watt UPS backup support an EcoPlus 396 pump on 1/5?

It would be cool if there was a way to get the recycling timer to switch from 1/5 to 1/10 or even 1/15 when the power went off!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 20, 2009)

can you boys take a look at reply i just posted a few pages back 

page 244 2 page back


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 20, 2009)

i wanna try it so bad!


----------



## Creeper (Jan 20, 2009)

i dont get how 3 weeks in each stage then 9 in flowering, equals a pound in 3 weeks, i read the whole thing, didnt make sense...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 20, 2009)

It's called perpetual growing... Staggered harvests.


----------



## Creeper (Jan 20, 2009)

right but it takes more than 3 weeks


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 20, 2009)

Creeper said:


> right but it takes more than 3 weeks


You obviously have not read the thread. That's ok I'll explain.

The harvesting a pound every 3w assumes you are already in a perpetual harvest. 

If you have to start from scratch and only have access to clones it's going to take you ~15w to get up to the point where you harvest every 3w. If you start from seed assume about the same time.

You have 3 bloom systems running all at the same time. Bloom A is 3w ahead of Bloom B which is 3w ahead of Bloom C.

Every 3w you do the following
1. harvest 15w old clones
2. move 6w old clones to blom
3. take new clones from 6w old clones
4. move 3w old clones to veg


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 59 days since going to the flower room at 12/12.
> 
> The tangerine kush looks almost ready but the ak47,cheese and redgrape still look like they could go a while longer.
> 
> ...


 
Looking VERY good Dirt!!! My pics are coming soon.

DP


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Creeper said:


> right but it takes more than 3 weeks


 Say you have 24 plants...all at diffrent stages 3 weeks apart..6 plants are in clone or veg...6 plants are in 1-3 week of flowering...6 plants are in 3-6 week of flower...6 plants are in week 6-9 of flower...With this cycle you harvest every three weeks..And your garden is therefore perpetual,meaning you have 24 plants all at diffrent stages of growth...im not saying youll get a pound of 6 plants this is just an example...Maken some sense creeper?


----------



## Creeper (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea, i get the idea, i just dont see it manifesting itself in my reality, maybe its the sleep apnia... So for example, i have a 5X9 tent, and it currently has 40 Pots inside it, with 4 600w lights..i figured i would just grow, and harvest every 3 months...however after reading, and setting up my whole setup as it..i .now want a SOG that i can harvest every 3 weeks... so how would i do this.I have to have different rooms for different stages..I supose 3 weeks from now, plant more, and 3 weeks from now, the 3 more weeks plant 40 more, and then 40 more?

He Says "I run a three part cycle. The plants stay 3 weeks in the cloner, then 3 weeks in the veg system and then the move to flower for the last 9 weeks."

SO..i have a 160 Site Cloner, from botanicare..so 60 Plants in that for 3 weeks..THEN
Take the best 50, and plant them into rockwool cubes, and veg them for another 3 weeks...THEN
Take the best 40 From that, Cut and Clone the other 10, and plant them into my flowering cycle for 9 weeks, i dont get how i would harvest every three weeks..


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Creeper said:


> SO..i have a 160 Site Cloner, from botanicare..so 60 Plants in that for 3 weeks..THEN
> Take the best 50, and plant them into rockwool cubes, and veg them for another 3 weeks...THEN
> Take the best 40 From that, Cut and Clone the other 10, and plant them into my flowering cycle for 9 weeks, i dont get how i would harvest every three weeks..


You got the gyst of it but think smaller. How many plants can you have in your flower area? Divide that number by three.

Then when you do this every three weeks:


> SO..i have a 160 Site Cloner, from botanicare..so 60 Plants in that for 3 weeks..THEN
> Take the best 50, and plant them into rockwool cubes, and veg them for another 3 weeks...THEN
> Take the best 40 From that, Cut and Clone the other 10, and plant them into my flowering cycle for 9 weeks


When you move your clones out of the cloner immediately take more clones to fill the gap, then just keep the cycle working. Remember cycle means circle. It is a bunch of repetitive motion to run a SOG.

Example: You have room to flower 40 plants, so to start they cycle take 13 clones, wait 3 weeks transfer those clones to a veg unit, take 13 more clones, wait 3 weeks transfer from your veg unit to your first flowering area, transfer clones to your veg, and take more cuttings. Three weeks pass, move your flowering plants over to the next 3 week flowering area, move your vegging plants into the flowering area, clones to the vegging station, take more cuttings. Three more weeks, move your first set of flowering clones into their last 3 week flowering area, move the next set over to the second three week area, and move the third set out of the veg unit into the first 3 week flowering area, move clones to veg station, take more cuttings. 3 weeks later harvest the first 13 and continue the cycle. You should now harvest every 3 weeks on a staggered pattern. Your plants will still take 9 weeks to flower but you got more plants 3 weeks old and 6 weeks old.

Hope this helps!

SOG only requires a separate area for your mothers/clones from your flowering area. You can get away with just two growing spaces but some people do 3 to separate clones from mothers for veg growth.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 59 days since going to the flower room at 12/12.
> 
> The tangerine kush looks almost ready but the ak47,cheese and redgrape still look like they could go a while longer.
> 
> ...


It depends on what kind of high you like. If you harvest them now the high will be more cerebral if you wait a week the high will be more of a body stone.

Any Kush has a heavy body stone. I prefer to harvest at the start of the window. I don't like bud that make me tired and sleepy.

The name Kush comes from the Hindu Kush valley of Afghanistan so the buds are considered Afghani (or Indica). That makes them have a very heavy body stone compared to a Sativa. Great for meds!

The flush is going great. I love the colors of the Red Grape!

What would I do? Yank um and spank um!!!

Congratulations!!! I am *VERY* proud of you!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> I had to flip tonight I NEED MEDICINE lets see what happens ill post another pic once a week 47 days and counting will also put my netting up 2 layers in 5 days


Dude! Trust me on this...you want to flip them. They will end up huge as it is now.

My last batch where smaller than yours when I went 12/12 and now they are overgrowing the space. Some plants are taller than the lights!

It's almost like you can't turn them fast enough. 3-4" seems to be the best height for fast/tall strains. 6-10" is best for slow/short strains.

Keep us informed of your progress! Great job!


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Aren't Aeroponics fun?

I'm stoked now that I have my external res setup and RO filter in the tent. Plus no more 200W heater zapping me!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 20, 2009)

I finally learned how everybody takes pictures so that the buds stand out!!! you wait till the light goes out then you use the flash...duh...LOL

Well these babies on the far right are gonna be chopped in a day or two.....

STINK you da man.....if i can do this in my first try then anyone can.

Things are gonna start to get really interesting for me and my club.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw man, I wanna live in there, or at least have that smell in my nose all day! those buds are looking tastey


----------



## andyman (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I finally learned how everybody takes pictures so that the buds stand out!!! you wait till the light goes out then you use the flash...duh...LOL
> 
> Well these babies on the far right are gonna be chopped in a day or two.....
> 
> ...


WOW those look so good. Im so glad this is your first time and it came out like this. It gives me hope for how my lil girls will look, hopefully. What breeds are you running in those pix? 
thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 20, 2009)

dude andy your gonna be stoked believe me..just follow stink and you will be in ganja heaven in no time... 
Im running ak47, cheese, tangerine kush and red grape.. i have 4 more runs and then im gonna get me some blueberry and some og kush,,maybe some super silve haze.

The ganja factory is more then just a hobby,,its a lifestyle.


----------



## jem (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey stink i thought i would post some pics flowering room 2 weeks and 3 days and they are looking good. As soon as they are done it will give me room for your aero setup. Never did aero just drip and ebb and flo. I also posted pics of my veg room look at the leaves this just started to happen 3 days ago what do you think it is? I got 3 400watt lights i got them off ebay it includes new bat wing refletor it is not air colled also rebilt ballast which has 3 year warrenty and one new 400hps bulb and 1 mh conversin 400The metal halide is 36,000 lumens and the hps is 50,000 lumens. bulb. It is 110 bucks for each not bad. Anyway the other pics are clone chmber doing good 5 days and alrady poped roots. Please look at pics of leaves in veg room what is it. temp is 75F humidity 50 got oscilating fan. also 180 cfm squirl cage blower. I got three strains in flowering blur mystic, chcolope and northern lights. One of the nothern lights is over 5 foot tall. i figure ind 3 to 4 weeks i will flush that meand they would have been trheir 6 weeks before flush. I got everthing to build your setup except 4x4x4 fence postes timer and net pots and neoprene inserts will be ordering soon. I have plenty of seeds but i wanted some ak ands bluberry i want xact setup like yours or close. i will use 3 400 watt hps lamps for your flowering it should work. For veg and clone i got some 48" T12 shop lights. 40watt bulbs. What do you think they should work in veg and clone. I usually use HID lights in veg system but electricity is getting crazt so i will use floresents in veg and clone. What do you use in veg and clone? I know you said DJ shorts for good ak and bluberry www.DJCronics has dj shorts seeds i guess i will try them for ak and blueberry.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I finally learned how everybody takes pictures so that the buds stand out!!! you wait till the light goes out then you use the flash...duh...LOL
> 
> Well these babies on the far right are gonna be chopped in a day or two.....
> 
> ...


The first harvest is the hardest one because of the wait. After a while it will seem like you never get a break.

I'm interested to find out the final weight. My best without CO2 was 12 oz.

You're going to trip when you add CO2 and heat up your room to 85.

Don't be afraid to experiment with your PPM. Some strains can easily handle 2900 PPM. AK47 being one of them. My Snowbud can handle over 3000 PPM without burning!

When you dial in your strains you are looking for a couple of things. One is the color and the other is the tips of the leaves.

If you start to see tip burn that means you just crossed the edge of max nutes. The color will also be very dark green, almost black in some species. You want a nice deep green but not too dark.

To dial in your strains take your nutes up 200 PPM a week. Watch the tips. As soon as you see a little tip burn take it back down 200 PPM from there. Now you have your strain dialed in.

You might find that 2400 PPM is perfect your plants.


----------



## andyman (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> dude andy your gonna be stoked believe me..just follow stink and you will be in ganja heaven in no time...
> Im running ak47, cheese, tangerine kush and red grape.. i have 4 more runs and then im gonna get me some blueberry and some og kush,,maybe some super silve haze.
> 
> The ganja factory is more then just a hobby,,its a lifestyle.


I cant belive how fast they grow. I put some seeds into my sprouter (its for making sprouts you put on you salad, works great for anyseeds) once they sprouted (1-2days) I put them straight into neopre with the netpots. Over night  the roots doubled. Now the sprout at 3 days old is only about 1/2" tall but the roots have went from being one tap root to being 3-4" long spider web looking roots. This is in just being from seed to 3 days old. My veg and cloner are allmost full now. Just ordered my veg botanical nutes. I wonder how fast they will grow once I add them since Im just running strait well water and they allready look like there on steroids. Its so awsome Im thinking of making an outdoor greenhouse just to grow organic vegatables in to sell in front of my house.

Ps stinkbud do you think I clould make your flower setup to work outside. Do you see any problems that could cause?
thanks so much for all your help


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going to try and get the Botanicare nutes that you recommend Stinkbud. I'll just do a run with the General Hydroponics flora nutes first and then use the proceeds to buy the more expensive stuff you recommend. I will then be able to see what the difference is between the two types of nutrients, both taste, growth rate, and maintenance. I do appreciate all the help, and my clones are kicking ass.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ps stinkbud do you think I clould make your flower setup to work outside. Do you see any problems that could cause?
> thanks so much for all your help


I'm going to be doing that this summer Andy! I'll probably dig a hole for the rez and have everything level with the ground. Paint the rez black and the fence posts with camo paint, maybe even shore up the dirt with something so it's easy to remove. I want it looking like it's a dirt grow, totally inconspicuous.


----------



## andyman (Jan 20, 2009)

potpimp said:


> I'm going to be doing that this summer Andy! I'll probably dig a hole for the rez and have everything level with the ground. Paint the rez black and the fence posts with camo paint, maybe even shore up the dirt with something so it's easy to remove. I want it looking like it's a dirt grow, totally inconspicuous.


I figured it would work, but was worried about the heat from the sun making stuff grow in the res. black res might get to hot.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> I cant belive how fast they grow. I put some seeds into my sprouter (its for making sprouts you put on you salad, works great for anyseeds) once they sprouted (1-2days) I put them straight into neopre with the netpots. Over night  the roots doubled. Now the sprout at 3 days old is only about 1/2" tall but the roots have went from being one tap root to being 3-4" long spider web looking roots. This is in just being from seed to 3 days old. My veg and cloner are allmost full now. Just ordered my veg botanical nutes. I wonder how fast they will grow once I add them since Im just running strait well water and they allready look like there on steroids. Its so awsome Im thinking of making an outdoor greenhouse just to grow organic vegatables in to sell in front of my house.
> 
> Ps stinkbud do you think I clould make your flower setup to work outside. Do you see any problems that could cause?
> thanks so much for all your help


I think it would work great. Only thing you need to deal with is water temps in your reservoir. You also need to cover it so stuff dosen't get inside. A greenhouse and water chiller is all you would need.

I'm thinking tomatoes the size of grapefruits are possible.


----------



## andyman (Jan 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I think it would work great. Only thing you need to deal with is water temps in your reservoir. You also need to cover it so stuff dosen't get inside. A greenhouse and water chiller is all you would need.
> 
> I'm thinking tomatoes the size of grapefruits are possible.


def going to try it. if it doesnt work ohh well I can just use the stuff indoors if the heat is an issue. I plan on takin pics of the sprouts tonight. 
Any one else ever put sprouts in the cloner or veg unit? or does everyone just put into dirt and take clones. Just putting them into the cloner worked great for me.

*also I found a new way to get the neoprene inserts way cheaper.*
*about $2 per 24/2" *
*will post later with picx*


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 20, 2009)

tanks a million andyman


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 20, 2009)

holy shit dirthawker, nice job! i guess flash truly IS king.

thanks so much stink, you mega-inspirer..... 

got my new cloner fired up with a couple kids rooting, but after seeing dirt's, phoenix's and a couple other of your protege's latest project's, it is a kick in my ass to get the rest of yours/now mine/whomever else i show to do it next system up and running.

thank you so much stink, pics to follow!

+ imaginary reps to you! (wtf is a rep, anyway? lol)


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> def going to try it. if it doesnt work ohh well I can just use the stuff indoors if the heat is an issue. I plan on takin pics of the sprouts tonight.
> Any one else ever put sprouts in the cloner or veg unit? or does everyone just put into dirt and take clones. Just putting them into the cloner worked great for me.


I just did it a few hours ago. I had a few seeds I wanted to try out. 

I started the seed in a paper towel. Once they popped I put them inside a Rapid Rooter plug and put that inside a net pot. The net pots went into the cloner for a couple of days until the seedling popped out.

I have these little white lids that have a hole in them. They allow the seedling to poke it's head through but keep the water from spraying out.

Within a few days I had a 3" tap roots and the plants were about 1" high. I very carefully removed the seedling from the plugs and put them into collars and net pots.

I put the seedlings in the *VEG system*. They need the nutrients to grow. Too long in the cloner will stunt their growth.

They came from my Blueberry, Purple Silver and Goo plants. I had a Skunk plant produce a couple of tiny little male flowers.

Some species of plants will produce male flowers right before death. It's kind of like a last ditch effort for the plant to get fertilized. Usually your buds are too far along to produce any seeds though.

With a perpetual harvest you will have some buds that are young enough to accept pollen.

What you look for is a little tiny yellow banana shaped flower. It is just a single flower blade not the whole flower.

If you take these little male flowers and put them on your new buds you will end up with female seeds (hopefully).

Don't confuse these little flowers with a true hermi. This is good trait to have and very rare.

Anyone want some Sour Blueberry seeds? Maybe you would prefer some Sour Purple or Sour Goo? Psych! I'm just fucking with you...


----------



## xaos (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud-

So I've been really, really intrigued with this whole thread. Read it cover to cover. I'm very interested in making one. However, with the amount I smoke, I'd be left with so much extra bud that I literally couldn't safely give away enough of it before I was sitting on another pound. Because of this, I've been thinking about tinkering with either a two- or three-plant flowering unit. I've got a few questions though.


_1- If I were to have a two-plant setup, I'd probably have four sprayers in there. Three plants, six sprayers. Is that enough?

2- I've seen 3-gallon roughneck tubs at Lowe's. Would this as a reservoir be enough for such a small flowering unit? The outer dimensions of these totes are 15.8" x 10.3" x 7" high.

3- What size EcoPlus pump would you go with? I've seen as small as 66gph, but I'm leaning towards a 132gph being enough. What would be optimal for the EZ-Clone spray heads? I can't find where I read it, but I seem to remember ~20psi each, right?

4- I've yet to give it any thought, but what would you suggest for cloning and vegetative units to match my flowering needs? I'm especially stumped on the flowering unit... I don't really need the LxW dimensions of stacking two 18-gallon tubs, but I know I'll still need the height. Maybe stack a bunch of 3-galloners? Shrug.
_

I made a post probably a dozen pages back or so now, about lessening the waterfall noise from the flowering units... I'll get back to yall about it once I've got the time and cash to build one of my own, get a tad stony, and really do some serious cranial engineering. It certainly CAN be done, the question is how to do it best and easiest 

On the subject of noise, what parts of this setup are the loudest to run? I'm trying to soundproof it as much as possible and need to know what to spend some good old re-engineering time on 

Thanks again, still an A+ thread!


----------



## jem (Jan 20, 2009)

what do you think stink i put questions and pica onpage 248


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> def going to try it. if it doesnt work ohh well I can just use the stuff indoors if the heat is an issue. I plan on takin pics of the sprouts tonight.
> Any one else ever put sprouts in the cloner or veg unit? or does everyone just put into dirt and take clones. Just putting them into the cloner worked great for me.
> 
> *also I found a new way to get the neoprene inserts way cheaper.*
> ...


 
All of my plants have been started from seed. I germinated in wet paper towel, then into rockwool or dirt. once they sprouted I gently removed and moved to the cloner. I have some BC Bud Depot The Black and The Purps along with some Barney's Farm Red Diesel, Greenhouse Seeds Trainwreck, and Big Budda Cheese all from seed in the cloner now. I'm pretty excited about The Black because the buds get DARK purple/black. Just in veg I can see the tint of black to the leaves so I'm pretty excited to see how they are going to turn out.

DP


----------



## 420Blunt's (Jan 20, 2009)

i gotta do this


----------



## andyman (Jan 20, 2009)

here is root porn from 3 day old seedlings/sprouts in my temp. veg tub.
I mean 3 days ago these were just seeds.


----------



## vertise (Jan 20, 2009)

post harvest pics dirthawker


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> here is root porn from 3 day old seedlings/sprouts in my temp. veg tub.
> I mean 3 days ago these were just seeds.


Where did you get those neoprene plastic collars?


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Where did you get those neoprene plastic collars?


the ones I have in the cloner, in use are the 2" ones I got off fleebay.
Im cutting my own for the first harvest to save some $$. after that I will just buy more of the pre made ones.
the stuff Im making them out of is from a craft store. $1.49 per sheet the net pots I cut the bottom half out for when I clone house plants so I can transplant them into dirt.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 21, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> hey Dirthawker - I know your plants are doing very well however I think you may have a even BETTER harvest after you get the RO system in place.
> 
> My reasoning for saying this is that if your water is very high in ppm the chlorine content if elevated can kill alot of the beneficial bateria that we are trying to get to grow in our organic nutrients.
> 
> ...


Ive been lugging bottled water for the last several days until my RO system gets here.. i also need a climate controller and co2, mylar on the remaining walls, and when summer comes around i will have to get some fans and ducting to cool the lights, also an AC unit...This isnt cheap.. ive spent a hell of a lot of dough on this.
Its all gonna be all dialed in soon.

This stuff is only gonna get better. As soon as i harvest this first unit it will give me some room to work on the other units. I plan on trimming a shitload of the lower branches so as too bulk up the main colas. 

This ak47 i have must be a weak pheno beacuse it just isnt bulking up like normal ak does..but man this cheese and redgrape are hard and thick!!!

I have some empty boxes that i cut holes in and hung string across to hang the buds on..but where would the best place to set them? in the spare bedroom with a window open? or in a shed? or what? I am a little nervous about the drying and curing process. My last outdoor stuff got really dry (but it was a lot hotter then). I have mason jars ready for the cure. 

Thanks stink for the lesson on dialing in the nutes.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 21, 2009)

xaos said:


> Hey Stinkbud-
> 
> So I've been really, really intrigued with this whole thread. Read it cover to cover. I'm very interested in making one. However, with the amount I smoke, I'd be left with so much extra bud that I literally couldn't safely give away enough of it before I was sitting on another pound. Because of this, I've been thinking about tinkering with either a two- or three-plant flowering unit. I've got a few questions though.
> 
> ...


Build a small 6 hole unit like I did. I still use the Eco 396 because I use this pump on all my systems.

They make all different sizes of containers so I'm sure you can find some that will work for a small cloner and veg unit.

The water fall is the loudest.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 21, 2009)

jem said:


> what do you think stink i put questions and pica onpage 248


Can't help you much when it comes to ebb and flow. I've never run it before so I don't know what's up with your leaves other than they look bad.

I recommend HO fluorescents for clone and veg. MH is also good for veg.

I only recommend 600W HPS or higher for your flower room. Light is the single most important factor in my grow system.

If you don't have enough light then Aeroponics is a waste of time and money.

Good luck bro!


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Can't help you much when it comes to ebb and flow. I've never run it before so I don't know what's up with your leaves other than they look bad.
> 
> I recommend HO fluorescents for clone and veg. MH is also good for veg.
> 
> ...


Besides nuits lights are all im spending $$ on for the next few months.
Stinkbud Im so exited about your system that I race home from work everyday to see how much things grew. I dont even want to leave my growroom now, think the ol lady is getting jelouse lol.
I dont think I will ever buy soil again exept for luggin back to my favorite outdoor gurilla grow spot. again thanks so much


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive been lugging bottled water for the last several days until my RO system gets here.. i also need a climate controller and co2, mylar on the remaining walls, and when summer comes around i will have to get some fans and ducting to cool the lights, also an AC unit...This isnt cheap.. ive spent a hell of a lot of dough on this.
> Its all gonna be all dialed in soon.
> 
> This stuff is only gonna get better. As soon as i harvest this first unit it will give me some room to work on the other units. I plan on trimming a shitload of the lower branches so as too bulk up the main colas.
> ...


I like my bud very dry. Right on the edge of being over dry. It's a personal thing though. Some people like the moist type of buds that you have to pull apart.

I dry my buds to where you can crush the bud into fine particles. A touch of flame on a bong hit is all you need. Joints burn clean through the whole way.

Are going to trim before drying?

If so watch your buds closely. Sometime the outside will dry too fast and the inside will still be wet. If that happens put the buds in a brown paper bag. 

This will allow the moisture to circulate throughout the buds. Shake up the bag a few times a day to allow the bottom buds to get fresh air.

Your AK is actually fine. It just needs about 2-4 weeks more flowering time than your other plants.

AK is mostly Sativa, your other plants are all hard core Indicas. Serious Seeds says the AK finishes in 8-9 weeks but thats for the Indica Phenotype. The Sativa pheno takes over 10 weeks to finish. 

I'm not running AK anymore for this very reason.

If you want some medicine that will knock your dick in dirt then you have got to try some NYC Diesel. It is *VERY* strong. Almost too strong for me. Very heavy body stone. 

It tastes unreal. Very fruity but with a slight hash finish. It smells kind of tangy.

It slow growing and super hard to clone but worth it in the end. Put it on your list for next time.


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I like my bud very dry. Right on the edge of being over dry. It's a personal thing though. Some people like the moist type of buds that you have to pull apart.
> 
> I dry my buds to where you can crush the bud into fine particles. A touch of flame on a bong hit is all you need. Joints burn clean through the whole way.
> 
> ...


in my seed order I just got last week, blueberry , sensi star, diesel.
not sure if its nyc diesel or not. just said diesel. is there a differnce?
got a few free seeds too gold power, super skunk, purple lady, forgot the others


----------



## Skinflute (Jan 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you want some medicine that will knock your dick in dirt then you have got to try some NYC Diesel. It is *VERY* strong. Almost too strong for me. Very heavy body stone.
> 
> It tastes unreal. Very fruity but with a slight hash finish. It smells kind of tangy.
> 
> It slow growing and super hard to clone but worth it in the end. Put it on your list for next time.


 
Who is the favorite seed bank of the month? Which bank do you guys reccomend buying from for NYC Diesel seeds, shipping will be to the US. 

Thank you


----------



## jem (Jan 21, 2009)

Stink i already have the 400 watt lights i don't want to waste money. I have 3 400 watt hid lights it equals 1200 watts all together. which is like 2 600 watts is it not? Mabe get one more 400 or 1 more 600. Anyway as soon as my crop is done I am building your system i have most of the materials already. If I get 1 mor 400 that means 1600 watts. See i get the 400 real cheap He don't have 600. 110 bucks with shipping I get reflector bat wing style 2 bulbs one MH One HPS 400 watt balast evething is new except rebuilt ballast with 3 year warrenty. I cool refletors with my squil cage fan right by them it seems to work ok. I would by all new lights but i already have these ones so i got to use them. What do you think? Mabe 1 more 400 or save for 100watt. Lokking for the fence posts today.


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Skinflute said:


> Who is the favorite seed bank of the month? Which bank do you guys reccomend buying from for NYC Diesel seeds, shipping will be to the US.
> 
> Thank you


Took 14 days from start of order to get to the states from ( Attitude seeds) in the UK. all came in. all that I put in my sprouter have sprouted so far. it was my first order and I will order from them again. I think it would have came faster if they didnt have to wait on my sensi star that was out of stock. they send it in a t-shirt so that its stealth. I got several free fem seeds from them too. one says "diesel" not sure if its nyc or not but it was free so cool.


----------



## repvip (Jan 21, 2009)

Stink do you have any idea how your mentor came up with the ratio of nutes?

well I ask because I have been paying attention to how much I have been adding per gallon, using your ratio, and most of the nutes are about 70% strength of what the manufacturer recommends per gallon. Course, we are utilizing a reservoir system and recirculating, so this makes sense. Sweet looks like it could be upped easily twice the volume.... and still only be at 70%.

Anyway, just curious if he/she had a method to their madness 

Thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 21, 2009)

robotninja said:


> It's only meant for the pumps, plants can go awhile without light and be ok. But the roots dry out super quick, and if you got your pumps on a 1 on 5 off shedule then they are not drawing that much power. In my experience, power outages never last that long anyways. I'm still gonna pick one up, will have to do a test once it's charged and see how long it sustains a 1/5 pump schedule. Hopefully it will keep em running for at least a hour.


Hey robotninja,, did you ever do a test on the UPS?

I just picked one up.. Anyone know what the best way to connect this UPS is? 

My guess is; UPS plugs into wall, timer plugs into ups, power strip plugs into timer, pumps (all 5) into power strip?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey robotninja,, did you ever do a test on the UPS?
> 
> I just picked one up.. Anyone know what the best way to connect this UPS is?
> 
> My guess is; UPS plugs into wall, timer plugs into ups, power strip plugs into timer, pumps (all 5) into power strip?


Yep. Some might say there should be a relay in there, but you already know that, lol.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 21, 2009)

Indeed I did, however I am on my first grow in Veg right now so I only have 1 pump running. After charging the ups I killed the power to that outlet from my circuit breaker and it maintained the pump on a 1/5 shedule for about an hour and a half before I decided to put the power back on cause it was time for lights on. But at 90 minutes, the pump was only running for a total of 15 minutes. So I'm sure it had enough juice to keep it up for another hour at least, pretty cool!


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Indeed I did, however I am on my first grow in Veg right now so I only have 1 pump running. After charging the ups I killed the power to that outlet from my circuit breaker and it maintained the pump on a 1/5 shedule for about an hour and a half before I decided to put the power back on cause it was time for lights on. But at 90 minutes, the pump was only running for a total of 15 minutes. So I'm sure it had enough juice to keep it up for another hour at least, pretty cool!


COOL, I wondered how long they would run. have to go get one on my lunch break.

JUST GOT BACK FROM STAPLES THE CHEAPEST ONE THEY HAVE IS 50.00$


----------



## jem (Jan 21, 2009)

Damm stink i just found out hydro store 10min. from house just got 2" net pots and neoprene collars. Damm those pots look small i trust you though he ordered me the timer 90 bucks and the ez clone spayers 69 cents each will be in next week he said. I still did not find the 4 4 4 posts but the guy told me lowes got them. I can't grt over how small those 2" net pots are i am used to 10" and smallest i ever had was 5". Should be set up in the next two weeks can't wait. I got about 5 to 6 weeks left till my harvest i will post pics its only six plants but they are big 5 foot one of them.


----------



## andyman (Jan 21, 2009)

jem said:


> Damm stink i just found out hydro store 10min. from house just got 2" net pots and neoprene collars. Damm those pots look small i trust you though he ordered me the timer 90 bucks and the ez clone spayers 69 cents each will be in next week he said. I still did not find the 4 4 4 posts but the guy told me lowes got them. I can't grt over how small those 2" net pots are i am used to 10" and smallest i ever had was 5". Should be set up in the next two weeks can't wait. I got about 5 to 6 weeks left till my harvest i will post pics its only six plants but they are big 5 foot one of them.


TIMER on ebay $79 on free shipping


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all...I've been "lurking" this post for awhile now. Started at page one, and not quite done reading through every page. I skipped to the end to post this real quick before I finish reading. I just wanted to say a big "Peace, Love and Thanks" to that amazing Stink! I have wasted $140 on seeds, and who knows how much nickle and diming on equipment here and there...which all added up to a lot of white flies, too hot cabinets, dead plants, and tears. I am starting this project a little late in life, but I have a gorgeous 17 year old daughter who has had 4 knee surgeries since she was three years old. Not wanting to have her hooked on pain pills, this is what we collectively decided. She is an active kid...surfs, skates, etc....and then comes home in agony.
I know in my heart this project will work, and Stink's setup will allow my daughter to finally have the summer she deserves. I will let everyone know how it works out, as everyone seems so supportive on this site!!!!
Hugs and kisses!!


----------



## dragonbud (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sure this has already been asked but...My buddy picked up the 5" square posts instead of the 4" square. Has anyone used the bigger 5" fence post? I probably have to make a slightly bigger 3/4 pvc rack and the resevoir has room for the extra two inches of material...right?


----------



## andyman (Jan 22, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked but...My buddy picked up the 5" square posts instead of the 4" square. Has anyone used the bigger 5" fence post? I probably have to make a slightly bigger 3/4 pvc rack and the resevoir has room for the extra two inches of material...right?


Im planning on using the 5" post they have more root room for bigger plants. you got the right idea about widening the pvc rack. should work fine, thats what Im getting


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey stink i want to take some clones from my batch i got now in flowering and put them in the your clone unit to start your setup. Can i take clones from plants that are flowering? I figuired i coulg with the florecents being on 20hrs they woulg veg again


----------



## potpimp (Jan 22, 2009)

jem said:


> Damm stink i just found out hydro store 10min. from house just got 2" net pots and neoprene collars. Damm those pots look small i trust you though he ordered me the timer 90 bucks and the ez clone spayers 69 cents each will be in next week he said. I still did not find the 4 4 4 posts but the guy told me lowes got them. I can't grt over how small those 2" net pots are i am used to 10" and smallest i ever had was 5". Should be set up in the next two weeks can't wait. I got about 5 to 6 weeks left till my harvest i will post pics its only six plants but they are big 5 foot one of them.


Trust the Stinkmeister! The 2" pots are fine. I already had posts with 3" holes but bought new ones to use the 2". This is an incredible system; you can trust the mastah.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 22, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked but...My buddy picked up the 5" square posts instead of the 4" square. Has anyone used the bigger 5" fence post? I probably have to make a slightly bigger 3/4 pvc rack and the resevoir has room for the extra two inches of material...right?


I used 5" too; 4" works fine but 5" does too. Gives a tad more room for the roots.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 22, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi all...I've been "lurking" this post for awhile now. Started at page one, and not quite done reading through every page. I skipped to the end to post this real quick before I finish reading. I just wanted to say a big "Peace, Love and Thanks" to that amazing Stink! I have wasted $140 on seeds, and who knows how much nickle and diming on equipment here and there...which all added up to a lot of white flies, too hot cabinets, dead plants, and tears. I am starting this project a little late in life, but I have a gorgeous 17 year old daughter who has had 4 knee surgeries since she was three years old. Not wanting to have her hooked on pain pills, this is what we collectively decided. She is an active kid...surfs, skates, etc....and then comes home in agony.
> I know in my heart this project will work, and Stink's setup will allow my daughter to finally have the summer she deserves. I will let everyone know how it works out, as everyone seems so supportive on this site!!!!
> Hugs and kisses!!


We need more moms like you.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 22, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi all...I've been "lurking" this post for awhile now. Started at page one, and not quite done reading through every page. I skipped to the end to post this real quick before I finish reading. I just wanted to say a big "Peace, Love and Thanks" to that amazing Stink! I have wasted $140 on seeds, and who knows how much nickle and diming on equipment here and there...which all added up to a lot of white flies, too hot cabinets, dead plants, and tears. I am starting this project a little late in life, but I have a gorgeous 17 year old daughter who has had 4 knee surgeries since she was three years old. Not wanting to have her hooked on pain pills, this is what we collectively decided. She is an active kid...surfs, skates, etc....and then comes home in agony.
> I know in my heart this project will work, and Stink's setup will allow my daughter to finally have the summer she deserves. I will let everyone know how it works out, as everyone seems so supportive on this site!!!!
> Hugs and kisses!!


Are you married?  You are one FINE mom!! You have definitely found the best way to grow herb. Welcome to the forum sweets.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 22, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi all...I've been "lurking" this post for awhile now. Started at page one, and not quite done reading through every page. I skipped to the end to post this real quick before I finish reading. I just wanted to say a big "Peace, Love and Thanks" to that amazing Stink! I have wasted $140 on seeds, and who knows how much nickle and diming on equipment here and there...which all added up to a lot of white flies, too hot cabinets, dead plants, and tears. I am starting this project a little late in life, but I have a gorgeous 17 year old daughter who has had 4 knee surgeries since she was three years old. Not wanting to have her hooked on pain pills, this is what we collectively decided. She is an active kid...surfs, skates, etc....and then comes home in agony.
> I know in my heart this project will work, and Stink's setup will allow my daughter to finally have the summer she deserves. I will let everyone know how it works out, as everyone seems so supportive on this site!!!!
> Hugs and kisses!!


Your willingness to try marijuana to help your daughter stay off physically addictive narcotics is highly commendable. Just had to say that.

I think in order to make the most out of the situation it's important to grow two types of marijuana at minimum. 

One sativa heavy with more anti- depression and muscle relaxer
effects which is ideal for morning/daytime use and won't leave her too stoned or too dragged down and still allow her to think clearly and be as active as possible.

And a second heavy medical indica dominant strain, for when pain is at it's worst. Strong enough to overcome any trouble sleeping and make the biggest dent in her pain symptoms. But this is one an active person would not want to take all the time because it can and will make her too tired to get the most out of each day.

My two at this time are c99 for the light medicine and Jack Herer as the strong but I'm sure there is better, I haven't tried that many.

Also you'll find that if you stack medications like ibuprofen with acetominaphen with marijuana it can make them all work a little bit better than any one alone.

Lastly oils made from mj seem to have a very very high theraputic value aside from any effect of getting high so when you do get to growing enough plant material try making some oils from them and see how she responds to that. It's different than just smoking alone and some have reported getting great relief without even having to take amounts that really make you feel stoned.

Good luck...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey i found this tds meter and thought i would post it, its only 26 bucks... I dont really know if its quality but it may be what some of you are looking for to save on startup cost.

http://www.filtersfast.com/HM-TDS-4-Meter-For-Filtered-Water.asp?gclid=CK7rmKvUopgCFRwwawod0joUnA&ef_id=1448:3:s_bd95faea8ec2d199ce0d62f19be0bc32_1119070820:RWzXI0o-JyIAAE3XIuMAAAAq:20090122170453


----------



## andyman (Jan 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey i found this tds meter and thought i would post it, its only 25 bucks... I dont really know if its quality but it may be what some of you are looking for to save on startup cost.
> 
> http://www.filtersfast.com/HM-TDS-4-Meter-For-Filtered-Water.asp?gclid=CK7rmKvUopgCFRwwawod0joUnA&ef_id=1448:3:s_bd95faea8ec2d199ce0d62f19be0bc32_1119070820:RWzXI0o-JyIAAE3XIuMAAAAq:20090122170453


Got mine allmost just like that for less than $25 shipped to my door off fleabay. there are some good deals there. I would buy local but the nearest hydro store is over an hour away and jack there prices up.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey i found this tds meter and thought i would post it, its only 26 bucks... I dont really know if its quality but it may be what some of you are looking for to save on startup cost.
> 
> http://www.filtersfast.com/HM-TDS-4-Meter-For-Filtered-Water.asp?gclid=CK7rmKvUopgCFRwwawod0joUnA&ef_id=1448:3:s_bd95faea8ec2d199ce0d62f19be0bc32_1119070820:RWzXI0o-JyIAAE3XIuMAAAAq:20090122170453


Dirt, I had to get a water filter anyways, so thought I'd give this a shot - I'll let you know if it's worth it - thanks for the tip! =)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight at 6PM pacific time on CNBC

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/cnbc-originals-marijuana-inc-inside-americas-pot-industry/1432823130


----------



## ravenrogers2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stink u thread has given me so much insight on my up and coming grow. I have just received my seeds, Northen light, White Rhino, and the greatest Purple Haze. I look forward to using ur system. My look is that everything I need happens to be in my home already, & just so happen that there is a grow store that is within 15 min. of my home. But I my question is now that I have my seeds what is the best way that u suggest to sprout them and set them up give me the best results. I know from much reading that my haze will take forever and a year give me something worth being happy about. So any of ur great help or anyone else that happens to read this will be gladly helped.


----------



## andyman (Jan 22, 2009)

ravenrogers2 said:


> Stink u thread has given me so much insight on my up and coming grow. I have just received my seeds, Northen light, White Rhino, and the greatest Purple Haze. I look forward to using ur system. My look is that everything I need happens to be in my home already, & just so happen that there is a grow store that is within 15 min. of my home. But I my question is now that I have my seeds what is the best way that u suggest to sprout them and set them up give me the best results. I know from much reading that my haze will take forever and a year give me something worth being happy about. So any of ur great help or anyone else that happens to read this will be gladly helped.


Sprout in paper towel or coco core . something like that then just *carefully* take it out and put into netpot. I used a sprouter for sprouts you eat. then I made thinner neoprene holders that I could just lay the sprout in and the little nub of a root stuck down and within a day was nice looking and well rooted. check out some pics a few pages back.


----------



## repvip (Jan 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Tonight at 6PM pacific time on CNBC
> 
> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/cnbc-originals-marijuana-inc-inside-americas-pot-industry/1432823130


Damn I missed!

"*MARIJUANA* INC: INSIDE AMERICA'S POT INDUSTRY" will premiere on Thursday, January 22nd at 9PM/1AM. The show will repeat on Sunday, January 25th at 10PM

Rebroadcast on Sunday... for those who missed.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2009)

jem said:


> Hey stink i want to take some clones from my batch i got now in flowering and put them in the your clone unit to start your setup. Can i take clones from plants that are flowering? I figuired i coulg with the florecents being on 20hrs they woulg veg again


Yes you can. It may take a while for them to go back into veg mode but I've done it before with 100% success.

Make sure you take your cuttings from the very bottom branches.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi all...I've been "lurking" this post for awhile now. Started at page one, and not quite done reading through every page. I skipped to the end to post this real quick before I finish reading. I just wanted to say a big "Peace, Love and Thanks" to that amazing Stink! I have wasted $140 on seeds, and who knows how much nickle and diming on equipment here and there...which all added up to a lot of white flies, too hot cabinets, dead plants, and tears. I am starting this project a little late in life, but I have a gorgeous 17 year old daughter who has had 4 knee surgeries since she was three years old. Not wanting to have her hooked on pain pills, this is what we collectively decided. She is an active kid...surfs, skates, etc....and then comes home in agony.
> I know in my heart this project will work, and Stink's setup will allow my daughter to finally have the summer she deserves. I will let everyone know how it works out, as everyone seems so supportive on this site!!!! Hugs and kisses!!


I'm glad to hear that you are helping your daughter. It gives me a warm felling in my heart. Thanks!

I have a 10 yr old little girl. She knows all about my grow and has met some of my patients. I've talked to her about our medicine and how it helps keep people alive. She has learned about chemotherapy and what it does to people.

I believe in teaching my girl honesty so I would never lie to her. Kids can handle a lot more truth than we give them credit for.

Many people believe in hiding the truth from our youth but our kids need to understand the difference between recreational drugs and medicine. Education is the key, not secrecy.

I'm glad you've taken control of your daughters needs. Your daughter is lucky to have a mother as unselfish as you.

I'm sure I can speak for all the StinkBuddies here when I say we are all just one big family.

Welcome!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2009)

jem said:


> Stink i already have the 400 watt lights i don't want to waste money. I have 3 400 watt hid lights it equals 1200 watts all together. which is like 2 600 watts is it not? Mabe get one more 400 or 1 more 600. Anyway as soon as my crop is done I am building your system i have most of the materials already. If I get 1 mor 400 that means 1600 watts. See i get the 400 real cheap He don't have 600. 110 bucks with shipping I get reflector bat wing style 2 bulbs one MH One HPS 400 watt balast evething is new except rebuilt ballast with 3 year warrenty. I cool refletors with my squil cage fan right by them it seems to work ok. I would by all new lights but i already have these ones so i got to use them. What do you think? Mabe 1 more 400 or save for 100watt. Lokking for the fence posts today.


OK, I understand now. The 400s will work great. You might want to just stick with another 400W. Then you only have to deal with one type of bulb.

The 4-400W lights may even work better than 2-1000W lights.

You can hang the 400s very close to the canopy without burning the plants. You just have to stay on it because the plants grow so fast. They can grow within burn range in just one night if you're not careful.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked but...My buddy picked up the 5" square posts instead of the 4" square. Has anyone used the bigger 5" fence post? I probably have to make a slightly bigger 3/4 pvc rack and the resevoir has room for the extra two inches of material...right?


It seems to me that the 5" would work even better than the 4" posts. I've never seen them around here though.

It would be an easy mode though. Just add an inch to the plans where needed. For sure the reservoir has plenty of room for the posts.

Post some pics when you get it built!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2009)

ravenrogers2 said:


> Stink u thread has given me so much insight on my up and coming grow. I have just received my seeds, Northen light, White Rhino, and the greatest Purple Haze. I look forward to using ur system. My look is that everything I need happens to be in my home already, & just so happen that there is a grow store that is within 15 min. of my home. But I my question is now that I have my seeds what is the best way that u suggest to sprout them and set them up give me the best results. I know from much reading that my haze will take forever and a year give me something worth being happy about. So any of ur great help or anyone else that happens to read this will be gladly helped.


https://www.rollitup.org/1949291-post2482.html

Good luck bro!


----------



## casper and one (Jan 22, 2009)

Have her eat hash oil IT KILLS CANCER CELLS


----------



## DoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2009)

ravenrogers2 said:


> Stink u thread has given me so much insight on my up and coming grow. I have just received my seeds, Northen light, White Rhino, and the greatest Purple Haze. I look forward to using ur system. My look is that everything I need happens to be in my home already, & just so happen that there is a grow store that is within 15 min. of my home. But I my question is now that I have my seeds what is the best way that u suggest to sprout them and set them up give me the best results. I know from much reading that my haze will take forever and a year give me something worth being happy about. So any of ur great help or anyone else that happens to read this will be gladly helped.


I did the following for my White Russian seeds, somewhat following the directions that Stink provided in his link.

I popped them in a paper towel, and then put them into Rapid Rooter plugs (not those exactly, found equivalent things here though) when they just had a little tiny root poking out. I wet the plugs until they fully expanded, then put a seed in each. I put them all (five) on a little plate and put them under the light. In a few days, all of them were poking through. I kept them in the Rapid Rooter plugs until the first set of real leaves showed up, making sure to keep them moist all the time (those plugs dry out quick!). At that time they were about 3-4" tall. I cut the fabric around the plug, carefully washed the roots off and stuck them straight into the cloner... no need for special seedling sleeves or anything. It has been almost two weeks and all five are doing well 

Stink (or anyone else), about how long do you let your seedlings go before moving them into the veg unit? I'm thinking four sets of leaves should be good, which will likely be another couple weeks for a total of nearly 4 weeks in the cloner. I don't want to blast 'em with nutes too early...

EDIT: Just went back and looked at the linked post again, you put 'em into the veg unit. They're getting moved right now


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 22, 2009)

repvip said:


> Damn I missed!
> 
> "*MARIJUANA* INC: INSIDE AMERICA'S POT INDUSTRY" will premiere on Thursday, January 22nd at 9PM/1AM. The show will repeat on Sunday, January 25th at 10PM
> 
> Rebroadcast on Sunday... for those who missed.


Ha ha ha, you pot head. That says 9PM, check CNBC in and hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## repvip (Jan 22, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Ha ha ha, you pot head. That says 9PM, check CNBC in and hour and 10 minutes.


Busted!! Check DirtHawkers journal--him and Stink got me pretty good too! haha

Thanks man! I really wanted to see this! I've been thinking it's the 23 all day for some reason.

Anyway... here's some pics!

Middle unit is about 4 weeks flowering. Right unit at 2 weeks and left unit just put in. Few more slots for clones that just need a few more days before I throw them in.

I recently upgraded the 14gal reservoirs to 18gal--these flower units are larger and using lots of water... if and when it gets up to 4 gal/day that's basically half the old reservoir volume!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

looks EPIC!! repvip.

If anyone wants to give me an opinion on if my plants are ready to harvest, check out my journal for pics.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 22, 2009)

That is awesome repvip.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

I just had an interesting problem with my new UPS. I charged it up overnight and plugged all my 5 pumps into it this morning. It ran perfect all day. Tonight i went out there and was working in the flower room when i noticed that i didnt hear that pleasant waterfall sound. I sat there for over 5 minutes waiting...nothing!!! I went to the ups and saw that there was no lights on it or the timer. WTF!!! I immeaditly plugged the timer back into the wall outlet and it started right up. I dont know how long it was off for, I checked my clones and a few were lying down. That was an hour ago..now that the pumps are back on and the clones have already perked up. and the UPS is sitting there ...I wanna chukk it out the window!!!

Very strange.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 22, 2009)

few questions:::

1 do you need primer along with pvc cement?

2 how do you apply threaded tape?

3 im using 4" pvc tubing instead of fence post, to seal the white caps should i use silicone as well?

4 do i need another 2 caps for side close to rez as well?

5 got a pump, will it move inside rez? i dont wanna use suction cup i cant not enough space.

6 the net pot close to rez seems like theres NO SPACE for roots , am i hoping its grows right?


----------



## repvip (Jan 23, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> few questions:::
> 
> 1 do you need primer along with pvc cement?


You don't need primer for 1/2" and smaller PVC pipe. Primer is practical for greater than 1/2" PVC--but don't worry about the frame itself with the 3/4" pvc--who cares if the frame has a leak 


> 2 how do you apply threaded tape?


All my joints were sockets, but threaded tape is easy. Just wrap around once, twice and pull hard to break and seal in place. Doesn't even matter if you mess up--just do it over.


> 3 im using 4" pvc tubing instead of fence post, to seal the white caps should i use silicone as well?


Yes--leaks are bad. Except for the frame, hehe.


> 4 do i need another 2 caps for side close to rez as well?


Probably not.


> 5 got a pump, will it move inside rez? i dont wanna use suction cup i cant not enough space.


Not really. It won't go far since it's hooked up to 1/2" pvc. I don't use suction cups either.


> 6 the net pot close to rez seems like theres NO SPACE for roots , am i hoping its grows right?


Granted I gave myself a little extra room, but this plant closest to the reservoir is a few feet tall--I just rip off whatever roots are hanging out the edge when I top off--plant seems just fine.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 23, 2009)

you are the man, thank you.

how do i give rep?

i always wanted to


----------



## repvip (Jan 23, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> you are the man, thank you.
> 
> how do i give rep?
> 
> i always wanted to




I have the old forum skin still, so I am not sure with the new skin, but the button should look like the above and is usually on the top right of someone's post, by the post #.

Good luck!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> few questions:::
> 
> 1 do you need primer along with pvc cement?
> 
> ...


You may have a hard time fitting the PVC sprayer assembly inside round PVC pipes. The round pipes will want to roll also. 

You really should use fence posts!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> Busted!! Check DirtHawkers journal--him and Stink got me pretty good too! haha
> 
> Thanks man! I really wanted to see this! I've been thinking it's the 23 all day for some reason.
> 
> ...


Everything is looking good. 

Question for you... What is your room temp? It looks like your plants are getting to hot.

Whenever you see the edges of the leaves curl up that means that the plant is trying to dissipate as much heat as possible.

The plants will also close their stomata to keep from transpiring too much water into the air. When they close up, the growth will slow down.

Without CO2 you need to keep your room below 78 degrees. With CO2 you can run 85 easy.

Check your light distance. You should be able to put your hand over the plants for a minute and feel a small amount of warmth, not heat. If it feels even a little hot then it is too close to your plants.

Remember your hand is 98.6 degrees!


----------



## BigBlack81 (Jan 23, 2009)

Stink, firstly, your system is boss. I'm so impressed. And the thread length speaks for itself. I love when good ideas can be used well.

My question is this: if you were wanting to run your Veg system into flower in a C24-esque stealth cabinet, what changes to the methode would you suggest? I'm a little wary of big rooms for growing bud as I believe that for my needs a portable box system would be best. But your veg box is so boss that I'd love to use it in my cabinet system. Do you still reccommend 18 Gal rubbermaids? And if so, what PPM ranges would be best?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 23, 2009)

hey stink do you top your plants or do you just let them grow


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

BigBlack81 said:


> Stink, firstly, your system is boss. I'm so impressed. And the thread length speaks for itself. I love when good ideas can be used well.
> 
> My question is this: if you were wanting to run your Veg system into flower in a C24-esque stealth cabinet, what changes to the methode would you suggest? I'm a little wary of big rooms for growing bud as I believe that for my needs a portable box system would be best. But your veg box is so boss that I'd love to use it in my cabinet system. Do you still reccommend 18 Gal rubbermaids? And if so, what PPM ranges would be best?


The system is very easy to modify. If you understand the concept you can make any size system you need.

A 10 gal res might work better for you.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink do you top your plants or do you just let them grow


I have to keep my veg plants under 12" by State law. I rarely have to top the plants though.

I do take my clones off of the veg plants though. I usually take the bottom stems for clones though. They root better than the top cuttings.


----------



## 420Blunt's (Jan 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have to keep my veg plants under 12" by State law. I rarely have to top the plants though.
> 
> I do take my clones off of the veg plants though. I usually take the bottom stems for clones though. They root better than the top cuttings.



so as soon as they hit 12.1' you have to send them into flower?!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

That or you have to start topping them and or bending em, I have a similar problem


----------



## jem (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey stink quick question What to you use to inspect the buds on your flowering plant to know when its time for harvest? I got a magnifine glass but what else is their.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have to keep my veg plants under 12" by State law. I rarely have to top the plants though.
> 
> I do take my clones off of the veg plants though. I usually take the bottom stems for clones though. They root better than the top cuttings.


thanks MASTER STINK with out your help alot of us would be lost and iv been researching
for 3 or 4 months and your info is easy to understand the thread should be called hydroponics for dummies
THANKS A MILLION


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 23, 2009)

jem said:


> Hey stink quick question What to you use to inspect the buds on your flowering plant to know when its time for harvest? I got a magnifine glass but what else is their.


I think he uses a microscope


----------



## repvip (Jan 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Everything is looking good.
> 
> Question for you... What is your room temp? It looks like your plants are getting to hot.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Stink

It is just that one plant that got it pretty bad... not sure if it was a different strain or not. It may just be too close to the light and/or in a "hot spot" 

The room temp has been fluctuating a lot, because I have a CO2 generator that I have been playing with. With the generator on, the dehumidifier has to be on, and the room temp goes up to about 85-90

Lately I have just turned off the CO2 generator, left the dehumidifier on and full throttle exhaust--temp is below 75 in this scenario.

I have a tough time deciding what to do... Anyway... it is just that one plant that is all burnt!


----------



## andyman (Jan 23, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> I think he uses a microscope


I think the master just knows when there done by looking at them since he has done it for so long. I belive he said this before. correct me if Im wrong stinkbud. I use a 30X handheld scope I got from a hobby store. but Im gone to get a 60X one for this years outdoor crop, so I can take a quick look and get out of there without anyone seeing me stay too long.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 23, 2009)

so who watched that show on cnbc? what did you think about it? 
overall I thought it brought to much attention to the amount of profit the "pot industry" is gaining each year, making it sound as if we are taking something away from the government by producing a product that they cant get their full share of. lord forbid we the people get an edge!!


----------



## andyman (Jan 23, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> so who watched that show on cnbc? what did you think about it?
> overall I thought it brought to much attention to the amount of profit the "pot industry" is gaining each year, making it sound as if we are taking something away from the government by producing a product that they cant get their full share of. lord forbid we the people get an edge!!


No doubt they should just leagalize it and tax it. we could make paper from the biproducts and veg oil to run deisels off of. some places could get 2 crops a year. tax it like cancer sticks and how many people would grow then, not as much would just go get a pack of camel greens. lol
by keeping it illegal it puts a higher black market value on it. they make more $$ bustin people so the greed is the issue. but little do they know that the taxing of weed would probbly get America out of debt in a year. lol


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth Plant. I germinated 2 seeds and this one grows like a BEAST. As you can see the stem is popping out of the 2" neoprene collar. The other plant is probably half the thickness of this one so needless to say I'm cloning this phenotype.






This is my Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough plant. I only germinated one seed here and it was a monster as you can see. Again - busting out of the neoprene collar. This plant was topped and some of the side branches are HUGE with buds.






Here is a shot of my bloom room. I'm not the best with photoshop but this is 3 pictures put together. My room is a 9x9 box basically and I'm standing at the back wall. I currently have 3 bloom systems and plan to add a 4th. Currently have (2) 1000w lamps and (1) 600w HPS. System in the middle is ready to harvest in about a week. System on the LEFT is only 2w into bloom and system on the RIGHT is 5w into bloom. The huge different in the plant size I'm attributing to the fact that the plants on the LEFT are good quality seeds bought from reputable companies. The ones on the right are NOT. So let this show you guys - you really do get what you pay for with seeds and genetics. 








Finally here is a pic of ONE of my clone units. I have 2 clone units and 2 veg units. In the clone unit you see plants started from seed. The big one in the front is BCBD The Black. Also in there is BCBD The Purps, Greenhouse Seeds Trainwreck, Big Budda Cheese, and Barney's Farm Red Diesel. 






I hope you guys like the pics and I'm gonna be adding some new content on the thread with regards to improving your grow room efficiency. 

Cheers, 
DP


----------



## andyman (Jan 23, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> This is my Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth Plant. I germinated 2 seeds and this one grows like a BEAST. As you can see the stem is popping out of the 2" neoprene collar. The other plant is probably half the thickness of this one so needless to say I'm cloning this phenotype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so very awsome


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You may have a hard time fitting the PVC sprayer assembly inside round PVC pipes. The round pipes will want to roll also.
> 
> You really should use fence posts!!!!


yes very good point stink

the sprayer doesnt sit in the best but i think it will work for now

this 1 is for my friend i wanna make 1 for myself with fence post

i wanna try and clamp these down, and just see it mist i dont even know if these misters are gonna work


how do you apply pvc cement? lots of lil?kiss-ass


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 23, 2009)

nice.... even your lower class plants (don't tell them that though) are looking better than anything i have ever grown.

can't wait till i'm totally into motion.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 23, 2009)

andyman said:


> No doubt they should just leagalize it and tax it. we could make paper from the biproducts and veg oil to run deisels off of. some places could get 2 crops a year. tax it like cancer sticks and how many people would grow then, not as much would just go get a pack of camel greens. lol
> by keeping it illegal it puts a higher black market value on it. they make more $$ bustin people so the greed is the issue. but little do they know that the taxing of weed would probbly get America out of debt in a year. lol


 
American debt will never be paid off, it can never been paid off simply because of the interest that must be paid on that money. We are forever in debt, even if they legalize all drugs/illegal medicine, the money that has already been put in circulation has not been paid off nor its interest, therefore the next circulation of money can never paid off the old debt even if the new loan was to pay off the old debt and interest, its a simple refi. interest sucks ass if you are the reciever


FUCK YOU WORLD BANKS BILDIBURG AND ILLUMINATI....i mean, i love to hate you guys!


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 23, 2009)

bobbyboy34 said:


> American debt will never be paid off, it can never been paid off simply because of the interest that must be paid on that money. We are forever in debt, even if they legalize all drugs/illegal medicine, the money that has already been put in circulation has not been paid off nor its interest, therefore the next circulation of money can never paid off the old debt even if the new loan was to pay off the old debt and interest, its a simple refi. interest sucks ass if you are the reciever
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU WORLD BANKS BILDIBURG AND ILLUMINATI....i mean, i love to hate you guys!


The Zeitgeist Movement: http://www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/index.html


----------



## andyman (Jan 23, 2009)

bobbyboy34 said:


> American debt will never be paid off, it can never been paid off simply because of the interest that must be paid on that money. We are forever in debt, even if they legalize all drugs/illegal medicine, the money that has already been put in circulation has not been paid off nor its interest, therefore the next circulation of money can never paid off the old debt even if the new loan was to pay off the old debt and interest, its a simple refi. interest sucks ass if you are the reciever
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU WORLD BANKS BILDIBURG AND ILLUMINATI....i mean, i love to hate you guys!


yeah dude I didnt even think of that. wow that sucks. Ohh well if it gets to bad theres allways canada. lol


----------



## Tronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I had been reading and comtemplating what kind of grow setup to do next, I am on my first soil grow right now, and was thinking I was going to do a 12 bucket dwc system. But after reading this thread I am about to get started on your build, Stink. But I'm going to be using 1 big 45 gallon res, 4 posts, and a 800gph pump. I have 2 questions that I'm sure you covered but thought you might indulge me by answering again. I am also a medical grower from Oregon, tho I just started and have been spending the better part of 2 months reading websites and every book the county library has to offer.

My questions are.
How do you transfer plants from the veg unit to the bloom unit without hurting your roots? 
Do you think a 45 gallon res would be big enough to run 4 posts?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 23, 2009)

Tronica said:


> My questions are.
> How do you transfer plants from the veg unit to the bloom unit without hurting your roots?
> Do you think a 45 gallon res would be big enough to run 4 posts?


 
Hi Tronica and welcome to the thread. 

Your first question - you just take the plant out with the netpot and collar and pop it into the system with everything intact - plant, netpot, collar, and roots all move as one. 

On your second question -
I've actually done the calculations on this regarding a 45 gallon res. 

There is a rubbermaid roughneck that I'll be using that you can fit THREE posts across and have them safely drain into the res. The space between plant sites should be ~7" and a 3" space at the end of each post. I plan to use THREE 60" (i.e. 5 foot long) posts with EIGHT plant sites each for a total of 24 plants. 

If you want to try to squeeze 4 posts on it go for it, but I wouldn't go much past 28 plants. Most of us are running a 400gph pump with 14 plants.

Hope that helps,
DP


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 23, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> nice.... even your lower class plants (don't tell them that though) are looking better than anything i have ever grown.
> 
> can't wait till i'm totally into motion.


I owe it all to Stink - he's the man.

DP


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey stink buddies some more pics ive been hard at work building all this taking clipping going to the hydro shop for timers pumps and so on  have a nice weekend peaceog kush is so good to me


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

jem said:


> Hey stink quick question What to you use to inspect the buds on your flowering plant to know when its time for harvest? I got a magnifine glass but what else is their.


I have a magnifying glass that is used for photography.

Truth is I can tell just by looking at them and don't need the glass anymore.

Get a hand held microscope at Radio Shack to check yours.


----------



## Bluegenie (Jan 24, 2009)

just a quick point re the ez-clone sprayers - i just couldnt get them to work - tried all kinds and was pullin my hair out till my wee matey who is a plumber suggested just drilling the pvc pipe with the smallest drill bit of 1mm - works 100% and the good thing is for different directs of spray u just drill at an angle - sooooo easy its scarey.
just my 2 pence worth from the emerald isle!!!! lolol






save your money on the sprayers and just drill that bitch up


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah that scares me i hope a i get a mist coming out of these i think i had to use a size up drill bit

question:

can i use any size bin for clone and veg system? 

i got roughneck containers but i cant seem to find the 18 gal ones, maybe i should try a place like walmart or something 

anyways i got bigger ones can i use them?


how is it putting on pvc cement? use lots or lil whats ya think


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi again Stink and everyone. Me Zoey...still lurking this thread! Whew...257 is a lot of pages, but I'm makin' it ok...and damn fine reading! A quick thank you to DP for specifying what size pump...I had forgotten to write that down and was sort of dreading going back through all the pages to find one answer! Also, I wanted to echo something that someone (I'm sooo sorry I have forgotten who) had said about Stink being one of the only people to CLEARLY spell out ALL the details about how to set this up...it really is an amazing system, and takes all the mystery out of it for those of us who have never traveled this green path!
OK....so I've heard it said that there are no stupid questions, only stupid people!!! I hope this doesn't make too many people groan...but I really don't know the answer. You guys use too many acronyms!!! Can someone please tell me what the following acronyms are: NFT and UPS. (which I think I can safely assume is NOT a brown delivery truck driven by a very grouchy guy who throws my package over the back fence??!) Also, I guess I haven't gotten far enough into the thread yet (I keep skipping to the end to post) to see if Stink had tried out that idea of running the CO2 through the frame. I was just curious if it had worked. Although I just finished reading though Dirt's grow journal, and wondering if I should wait to see if I need to put out that expense at all right away. (Kudos again, Dirt! Have you recovered from your "testing the product"? LOL)
Thanks so much everybody for being so supportive of everyone here....so NOT like the, dare I say, "Moral Majority"? (don't give me shit...it was a joke...a bad one...but a joke none the less!


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 24, 2009)

Oooops. I forgot one acronym...PPM. Thanks!


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 24, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi again Stink and everyone. Me Zoey...still lurking this thread! Whew...257 is a lot of pages, but I'm makin' it ok...and damn fine reading! A quick thank you to DP for specifying what size pump...I had forgotten to write that down and was sort of dreading going back through all the pages to find one answer! Also, I wanted to echo something that someone (I'm sooo sorry I have forgotten who) had said about Stink being one of the only people to CLEARLY spell out ALL the details about how to set this up...it really is an amazing system, and takes all the mystery out of it for those of us who have never traveled this green path!
> OK....so I've heard it said that there are no stupid questions, only stupid people!!! I hope this doesn't make too many people groan...but I really don't know the answer. You guys use too many acronyms!!! Can someone please tell me what the following acronyms are: NFT and UPS. (which I think I can safely assume is NOT a brown delivery truck driven by a very grouchy guy who throws my package over the back fence??!) Also, I guess I haven't gotten far enough into the thread yet (I keep skipping to the end to post) to see if Stink had tried out that idea of running the CO2 through the frame. I was just curious if it had worked. Although I just finished reading though Dirt's grow journal, and wondering if I should wait to see if I need to put out that expense at all right away. (Kudos again, Dirt! Have you recovered from your "testing the product"? LOL)
> Thanks so much everybody for being so supportive of everyone here....so NOT like the, dare I say, "Moral Majority"? (don't give me shit...it was a joke...a bad one...but a joke none the less!


I can help with those acronyms, 

NFT - Nutrient Film Technique - The way NFT hydroponics systems work is the plants roots are partially airborne and partially submerged in a thin "film" of mobile nutrient solution. The plants are grown above the nutrient reservoir tank. The nutrient solution is controlled by a submersible pump which circulates the water up to the plants and back down to the reservoir. The roots are only submerged in about 1-3mm of nutrient solution that flows slow enough to prevent damage to the tender root system. 

UPS - Uninterruptible Power Supply - also known as a battery back-up, provides emergency power and, depending on the topology, line regulation as well to connected equipment by supplying power from a separate source when utility power is not available. It differs from an auxiliary or emergency power system or standby generator, which does not provide instant protection from a momentary power interruption. A UPS, however, can be used to provide uninterrupted power to equipment, typically for 5-15 minutes until an auxiliary power supply can be turned on or utility power is restored.

PPM - Parts Per Million - Parts-per notation is used, especially in science and engineering, to denote relative proportions in measured quantities; particularly in low-value (high-ratio) proportions at the parts-per-million (ppm), parts-per-billion (ppb), and parts-per-trillion (ppt) level. Since parts-per notations are quantity-per-quantity measures, they are known as dimensionless quantities; that is, they are pure numbers with no associated units of measurement. In regular prose, parts-per notations generally take the literal parts per meaning of a comparative ratio. However, in mathematical expressions, parts-per notations function as coefficients with values less than 1.

Hope this helps =)


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 24, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Oooops. I forgot one acronym...PPM. Thanks!


Parts per million =amount of fertilizer in soil

UPS is a battery backup

NFT is Nutrient Film Techinigue ( nice spelling) Just mean we take the solution and run it over the roots creating a film of fertilizer
Hope I helped I am sure someone else will explain better

just as I was posting


----------



## andyman (Jan 24, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Hi again Stink and everyone. Me Zoey...still lurking this thread! Whew...257 is a lot of pages, but I'm makin' it ok...and damn fine reading! A quick thank you to DP for specifying what size pump...I had forgotten to write that down and was sort of dreading going back through all the pages to find one answer! Also, I wanted to echo something that someone (I'm sooo sorry I have forgotten who) had said about Stink being one of the only people to CLEARLY spell out ALL the details about how to set this up...it really is an amazing system, and takes all the mystery out of it for those of us who have never traveled this green path!
> OK....so I've heard it said that there are no stupid questions, only stupid people!!! I hope this doesn't make too many people groan...but I really don't know the answer. You guys use too many acronyms!!! Can someone please tell me what the following acronyms are: NFT and UPS. (which I think I can safely assume is NOT a brown delivery truck driven by a very grouchy guy who throws my package over the back fence??!) Also, I guess I haven't gotten far enough into the thread yet *(I keep skipping to the end to post) to see if Stink had tried out that idea of running the CO2 through the frame. I was just curious if it had worked*. Although I just finished reading though Dirt's grow journal, and wondering if I should wait to see if I need to put out that expense at all right away. (Kudos again, Dirt! Have you recovered from your "testing the product"? LOL)
> Thanks so much everybody for being so supportive of everyone here....so NOT like the, dare I say, "Moral Majority"? (don't give me shit...it was a joke...a bad one...but a joke none the less!


Ive been wondering the same thing. Thats the only thing I dont fully understand (the co2) There is probley lots on riu in other post, but I dont stray far from this one after the results Ive had using stinkbuds system. It kicks all other systems asses.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

So whats goin on guys, I'm gonna go off topic for a second cus I could use some help, and I know you guys are always around. I know this isn't a soil thread, but I know you have alot of exp with soil Stink, and I thought some of you other guys might have aswell. I started a thread about it, but its not getting much response. So any way heres the situation, the "soil" I bought a couple months ago isn't soil. Its all organic compost! It says on the bag not to use as soil, but I was planning on mixing it with perlite, and vermiculite, and some water crystals. Its only got 1.5% N, 1% phosphate, and 2 %potash, so I didn't think the nutes seemed real high, what do you guys think. Will this be ok, or should I wait till tuesday and get some actual soil, and mix some of this in? My seedlings are all starting to show roots out of the plugs, so thats why I wanted to get them into some dirt asap! thanks for any help guys ! TC


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 24, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So whats goin on guys, I'm gonna go off topic for a second cus I could use some help, and I know you guys are always around. I know this isn't a soil thread, but I know you have alot of exp with soil Stink, and I thought some of you other guys might have aswell. I started a thread about it, but its not getting much response. So any way heres the situation, the "soil" I bought a couple months ago isn't soil. Its all organic compost! It says on the bag not to use as soil, but I was planning on mixing it with perlite, and vermiculite, and some water crystals. Its only got 1.5% N, 1% phosphate, and 2 %potash, so I didn't think the nutes seemed real high, what do you guys think. Will this be ok, or should I wait till tuesday and get some actual soil, and mix some of this in? My seedlings are all starting to show roots out of the plugs, so thats why I wanted to get them into some dirt asap! thanks for any help guys ! TC


I've have some REALLY good experience with a mix of of this - 
50% Sunshine Mix #1
20% Fox Farm Happy Frog or Ocean Forest
30% Perlite 

Mix em all together and put your plants in em if you want to grow in dirt. I PROMISE you will not be disappointed. I tried using just Fox Farm Happy Frog and it just sucks by itself. The Sunshine Mix #1 is a mix of sphagnum peat moss, coarse grade perlite, gypsum, dolomitic lime, starter fertilizer, and a wetting agent. This combined with the MORE perlite that you add gives a GREAT mix to grow in. I promise you won't be disappointed should you choose to use it. I found it very hard to under or over water using this mix. You can water probably once every 2w when the plants are starting and when they get close to harvest time they will need water every couple of days. I just got done doing this with some White Widow plants not even 2 months ago.

I hope that helps,
DP


----------



## BigBud66 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello fellow stinkers, i just got back from the hydro store with my new timers and will be building the cloner and vegger this weekend. I already have the stuff to do those and 1 flowering unit as well. Your right stink it is not for the financially challenge. I am giving the biz to the local market. Anyways, i started reading this when you were on page 10 and finally have the oppurtunity to get started. So, my question is what seeds i order and where from maybe a few diferrent ones. So would you guys throw me a few of your favorites, your top 3 i would appreciate it. I did see the show on cnbc and it was informitive. The plants in the guys back yard was huge, said he would get about 2 pounds per plant. Buds as big as my arm...Sweeeet. Just a shout out to Dirthawker and DragonPhoenix. You guys are doing great it looks like and with all this knowledge hopefully i will be able to do the same. Stinkbud you complete me....LOL Thanks for everything and I will take pics and keep you guys informed of how im doing as well.


----------



## repvip (Jan 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive been wondering the same thing. Thats the only thing I dont fully understand (the co2) There is probley lots on riu in other post, but I dont stray far from this one after the results Ive had using stinkbuds system. It kicks all other systems asses.


As for running CO2=carbon dioxide through the fence post.. it's not a good idea, if that's what you have been waiting for. The roots want Oxygen, not CO2. The leaves want CO2, not oxygen.

Makes sense, right? Running CO2 through the fence post would hinder the roots' ability to uptake oxygen. 
A few more notes on CO2:
Yes it is heavier than air. However, this isn't an issue if you have fans! Fans will mix up the air and circulate it throughout your grow room. You don't see the CO2 you exhale settling on the floor, do you? Just keep it mixed up and it won't matter if you inject CO2 above your plants, below your plants etc. 

Everyone understands why you can run a higher temperature flower room while using CO2? Plants are cold-blooded---like Stink wrote earlier--their metabolism is completely dependent on the ambient temperature. Increase the temp->increase metabolism->which require more of everything--more light, MORE CO2, more water/nutes. CO2 is your limiting factor in this equation.


----------



## andyman (Jan 24, 2009)

repvip said:


> As for running CO2=carbon dioxide through the fence post.. it's not a good idea, if that's what you have been waiting for. The roots want Oxygen, not CO2. The leaves want CO2, not oxygen.
> 
> Makes sense, right? Running CO2 through the fence post would hinder the roots' ability to uptake oxygen.
> A few more notes on CO2:
> ...


 
Not in the fence post, On the frame that you tie your plant too. To keep them from falling over. I just never see any pics of line or hose or what ever that the co2 comes out of or runs through.


----------



## andyman (Jan 24, 2009)

hey anyone, Im waiting on my first order of organic nutes to arrive at my door. I allways make a homebrew tea out of fish poo from my fishtank filters and poor it on my dirt crops. Think there is any reason I shouldnt add it to my veg unit till I get the real deal next week. There on order just not here yet. Im goin to be using the botanical stinkbud recipe. Thanks


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 24, 2009)

My local grow shop has 3" neoprene collars with a round cutout in the center for growing. I removed the cutout and replaced it with a plug of rockwool; this will go into my 3" net pots in the cloner. Going to see if I can germinate in the cloner this way without starting in paper towels, etc.

I'm using 3" netpots in 5" posts. The same idea would work in 2" netpots by cutting out a plug for the rockwell.

Keep you posted .


----------



## andyman (Jan 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What a great idea! The plant supports are right next to the buds.
> 
> You could drill small holes right next to each bud site and hook the hose up to a fitting. It would be easy and work unreal!
> 
> ...


 any one tried this yet?


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey andyman I used something like that the first couple days and then switched to Earthjuice I had and had not good results. Everything returned to gr8 as soon as I used botanicare. I would say use it ifyou have to but chenge the rez as soon as ur nutes come in



andyman said:


> hey anyone, Im waiting on my first order of organic nutes to arrive at my door. I allways make a homebrew tea out of fish poo from my fishtank filters and poor it on my dirt crops. Think there is any reason I shouldnt add it to my veg unit till I get the real deal next week. There on order just not here yet. Im goin to be using the botanical stinkbud recipe. Thanks


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh..Mr. Gringo sir...while I do think it's incredibly sexy when a man has that type of grasp on the english language....huh??? Kidding. I understand what you are saying in regards to PPM, but still cloudy as to how it relates to how I put it on the plants. You have to remember when I say newbie...I really mean it. Though I have done an immense amount of research before posting...I mean that's what all this information is here for. But just that one is really escaping me...even with the clarification from "monster." Understand what you are saying...but not how it relates. I appreciate the time to answer though. I'll do a little more research.


----------



## andyman (Jan 24, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Uh..Mr. Gringo sir...while I do think it's incredibly sexy when a man has that type of grasp on the english language....huh??? Kidding. I understand what you are saying in regards to PPM, but still cloudy as to how it relates to how I put it on the plants. You have to remember when I say newbie...I really mean it. Though I have done an immense amount of research before posting...I mean that's what all this information is here for. But just that one is really escaping me...even with the clarification from "monster." Understand what you are saying...but not how it relates. I appreciate the time to answer though. I'll do a little more research.


You add nuitrients to your water till the ppm go up. Like if the culigan water guy was testing your drinking water it should be real low ppm. Mine is like 265 ppm. The more nuits you add the more disolved salt particals are in the water. So if you had real bad water it would be higher. Like disolving salt into warm water it adds more small particles. = ppm goes up. hope that helps Im still new to it.


----------



## stofmonster (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry Soccermom I was on the way out the door earlier. You will want a tester for PPM when you add nutrients to the resivoir you need to know how much is in there as to not get too much. raising that amount to get the best growth without burning the plant. We are running anywhere from 1500-2900ppm depending on the particular plant after you set ppm then set your PH. We are always here for you so don't overwhelm yourself it is really easy and will come to you quickly. If I can do it anyone can



SoccerMomZoey said:


> Uh..Mr. Gringo sir...while I do think it's incredibly sexy when a man has that type of grasp on the english language....huh??? Kidding. I understand what you are saying in regards to PPM, but still cloudy as to how it relates to how I put it on the plants. You have to remember when I say newbie...I really mean it. Though I have done an immense amount of research before posting...I mean that's what all this information is here for. But just that one is really escaping me...even with the clarification from "monster." Understand what you are saying...but not how it relates. I appreciate the time to answer though. I'll do a little more research.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 24, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Uh..Mr. Gringo sir...while I do think it's incredibly sexy when a man has that type of grasp on the english language....huh??? Kidding. I understand what you are saying in regards to PPM, but still cloudy as to how it relates to how I put it on the plants. You have to remember when I say newbie...I really mean it. Though I have done an immense amount of research before posting...I mean that's what all this information is here for. But just that one is really escaping me...even with the clarification from "monster." Understand what you are saying...but not how it relates. I appreciate the time to answer though. I'll do a little more research.


Didn't mean to overwhelm you with tech jargon, I'm a bit of a bolt head. PPM is just a measurement of dissolved nutrients or other particles in a body of water. Some strains can handle higher PPMs which mean you can have a higher concentration of nutrients in the water before the plant begins to burn from over feeding. It is a good idea to have a PPM meter to not only test your base water (if using tap water), but also to keep an eye on your PPM in your reservoir(s) as they will fluctuate as the plants intake the nutrients.

Hope this helps =)


----------



## whysohigh (Jan 24, 2009)

finally done reading after a week or so, this thread answered every question i ever had and gave me so many ideas and plans, stink you are the man! ive been growing in 4" pvc for a few grows, i originally was going to use rain gutters for houses, and im cloning with a dome and gel now, but im switching to your system after this harvest. im growing WAPPA right now, anyone ever tried this strain? it looks pretty sweet so far. stink your a genius and a godsend keep it up and thanks for the knowledge bro.


----------



## SOG (Jan 24, 2009)

almost there...


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 24, 2009)

SOG said:


> almost there...


Start cutting already!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 24, 2009)

CAN SOMEONE tell me when starting from seeds do you take clones before you sex them or sex them first
THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL! Thanks so much for the english, Gringo and Monster!! I totally got it now! I like to read first before I ask a question, because I've seen someone ask a question that was answered, like two posts above, and I just roll my eyes. The way I see it is asking for help is one thing, but asking for someone to hold your hand and do it for you is ridiculous. The acronym thing though....I think probably most people have at least heard them once or twice, so have an idea....I have to laugh at myself!!! Being a "virgin" except for some crap seeds I planted in my mom's garden in high school...I think I will be a good guinea pig for Stink's system, since it will (and I KNOW it will!!) prove function over form, seeeing as how I haven't developed any form yet! I feel like a kid again, and this is gonna be fun! Happy Saturday guys!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 25, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> yeah that scares me i hope a i get a mist coming out of these i think i had to use a size up drill bit
> 
> question:
> 
> ...


........................? someone?


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm using 31 gallon rubbermaid for veg no problem


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 25, 2009)

with the vegger eh,

the bins i see downstairs are like 50L or something

whats the L to gallon ratio

no idea


----------



## SOG (Jan 25, 2009)

went a head and tweaked your Aero NFT design, any thoughts or comments?


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> went a head and tweaked your Aero NFT design, any thoughts or comments?


This is how I plan on running mine so that light cant come into the top and I can keep the post closer to the floor. Let me know how it works since I havent done it yet. (still working on my flower room)


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> ........................? someone?


 Im using 14g for my cloner and extra veg unit. My main veg unit is a 45 gal. and its says under that 170L so if that helps out with the litter size ?

45g=170L


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> This is how I plan on running mine so that light cant come into the top and I can keep the post closer to the floor. Let me know how it works since I havent done it yet. (still working on my flower room)


Actually that is exactly how i did mine and it worked out perfectly however you will need to make a modification that cost about $12 or so in order to make things easier for you later on when changing you rez for cleaning. Where the 1/2 pvc goes into the fence post you need to add Union joints. They basically allow you to screw together and take apart at will the water supply portion. You will need this to make putting it all together and taking it apart again with no hassle. What i did was i added a union joint to each water line going into the fence post then i made my valve body assembly and added another union coming off the pump. Each union has a male and female end. If say i put the female end on the fence post side then the valve body had the male portion attached but at the pump i reversed it so that if i needed to i could detach one post and connect the pump to just one post. If you need more info please just ask.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

For you guys in the process of building the flower units, I would install some sort of connection between the pump and the sprayers that can easily disconnect for cleaning and draining.
It has been my experience that when draining the reservoirs there has always been an inch or two of water and nutes at the bottom that will not drain. This way you can disconnect from the post and remove the whole res to clean etc. I put my pvc connect/disconnect between the T that goes down to the pump and the T that goes to the 2 pvc sprayer pipes.

Just some friendly advice from new experience.

What latin said above..lol


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 25, 2009)

1 gallon = 3.75 litters


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 25, 2009)

lol just posted above you, and that is just what i posted about, lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

I like how you tweaked that SOG. Is it absolutely necessary to keep the reservoir totaly enclosed? Is light, dead leaves etc, harmfull ? Ive cut my res lids holes out so much to keep from dripping over the top.. there really exposed.. I do have to pick dead leaves out of the reservoirs from time to time, but it hasnt been much of a problem as far as i know. With all the nutrient condensation buildup on the lid tops i almost did away with the lids completely. Would this be a bad idea?


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

My units are too nicely tucked in to do much moving so I just turn the release valve and put a hose inside of the reservoir and run water until it comes clear - in this way I don't have to move the units at all. Yes, me lazy =)


----------



## latinrascal (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is a quick paint shop mock up


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 25, 2009)

can someone tell me if i should take clones before i sex them or sex them first i started with seeds
THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

Unless you want male clones i would sex them first


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> My units are too nicely tucked in to do much moving so I just turn the release valve and put a hose inside of the reservoir and run water until it comes clear - in this way I don't have to move the units at all. Yes, me lazy =)


But wont that flush the roots of nutrients while you are draining?


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> But wont that flush the roots of nutrients while you are draining?


Yeah, but thats the effect I am looking for. This way I know my roots have been flushed of the stale nutrients with fresh clean water.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Yeah, but thats the effect I am looking for. This way I know my roots have been flushed of the stale nutrients with fresh clean water.


I like that idea!!! iI learn something new everyday/


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> can someone tell me if i should take clones before i sex them or sex them first i started with seeds
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


BTR, when growing from seed, I take 1 or 2 clones from the plant when it's big enough, then once the clones have rooted, I take the original plant and place her in my flower tent - within 2 weeks the plant will show it's sex, then I know whether to keep it and the clones, if they are female, or chuck 'em cause they have balls.

Hope this helps =)


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks dirt


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I like that idea!!! iI learn something new everyday/


And that is why I have been spending so much time on here! I've got to say, I have many "hobbies", but this one is the most fulfilling and rewarding one I have ever encountered on! The knowledge gained everyday is unsurmauntable and very gratifying! 

=)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> BTR, when growing from seed, I take 1 or 2 clones from the plant when it's big enough, then once the clones have rooted, I take the original plant and place her in my flower tent - within 2 weeks the plant will show it's sex, then I know whether to keep it and the clones, if they are female, or chuck 'em cause they have balls.
> 
> Hope this helps =)


SEE just when i think i know something,, somebody teaches me a better way. I love this class!!!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks GRINGO thats the way i was planning on doing it but wasnt sure about it. i thought i might put them into shock if i sexed them first


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 25, 2009)

This place is the BEST you cant ask for a better place to go for all your questions and get helpfull and easy to understand advice everyone helps everyone. 
SPECIAL THANKS TO THE STINK MASTER


----------



## Kash Krop (Jan 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> almost there...


 JESUS!!! Somebody's going "Big-Time" LOL.


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 25, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> can someone tell me if i should take clones before i sex them or sex them first i started with seeds
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


I sex the clones and kill the mothers that are males (not mothers) so you don't have to re-veg before you can clone again. Less stress on the mom's = more healthy clones.

Wait long enough and most strains will show pre-flowers.


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> went a head and tweaked your Aero NFT design, any thoughts or comments?


Looks like someone has a decent set of CAD skillz.

With your design I would recommend a larger based reservoir or a taller reservoir. If the goal is to lower the growing chambers and you use the same size reservoir as a regular Stink Bud design you are lowering your water table quite a few gallons. The fix to that is to get a wider/stouter reservoir.

A taller reservoir would work if you were just trying to keep contamination/algae growth down by not exposing the end of the tube.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> BTR, when growing from seed, I take 1 or 2 clones from the plant when it's big enough, then once the clones have rooted, I take the original plant and place her in my flower tent - within 2 weeks the plant will show it's sex, then I know whether to keep it and the clones, if they are female, or chuck 'em cause they have balls.
> 
> Hope this helps =)


Just to clarify, I leave the original plants in the flower tent to go all the way if they are female, I then make the best clone a mother if the original one matures nicely and is a keeper - unlike stink that cuts clones from veg, I like keeping a mother tent and switching strains in and out.

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## jem (Jan 25, 2009)

stink i found the fence post they are 4 4 72" they need to be 4 4 4 right? What is the easy way to cut them?


----------



## mercilus (Jan 25, 2009)

jem said:


> stink i found the fence post they are 4 4 72" they need to be 4 4 4 right? What is the easy way to cut them?


The general consensus is a hack saw I believe. 

Of course I always hear of unique and new ways of doing almost anything from this forum lol.

Maybe do a search for DIY laser cutter. I think someone made one to zap their spider mites.


----------



## SOG (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you guys for jumping in on my lil tweaked setup
i am to in love with this class, cant wait to get up and checkout whats new


i tucked the fence post inside the res to keep water from splashing out.
the main concern is algae, second is the noise of the water falling down

the question i should really ask is, 
how far up do the res water go, with the pump sunk in it
(before the pump starts cycling the water)
this will give me indication of how far down i can take it
to keep the "water drop" short


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks GRINGO i got 9 plants im taking 2 clones from each then im going to sex the 9 mothers and kill all males clones and all. and let the mothers go all the way. then take clones from the clones when i put them in veg.


----------



## SOG (Jan 25, 2009)

got a prototype going, pics coming in a few


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> thanks GRINGO i got 9 plants im taking 2 clones from each then im going to sex the 9 mothers and kill all males clones and all. and let the mothers go all the way. then take clones from the clones when i put them in veg.


Good luck BTR, and welcome to Stink U!


----------



## nc1go (Jan 25, 2009)

It has been a week on my clones, no roots. How long should it be. The ppm was 550 and the ph was good. Also my veg 250 mh light is trying to turn on but keeps turning back off. One month old. Any advice? 
You guys are the greatest.
Thanks, James


----------



## SOG (Jan 25, 2009)

its just a prototype
what do you guys think, will this do the job?


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> Actually that is exactly how i did mine and it worked out perfectly however you will need to make a modification that cost about $12 or so in order to make things easier for you later on when changing you rez for cleaning. Where the 1/2 pvc goes into the fence post you need to add Union joints. They basically allow you to screw together and take apart at will the water supply portion. You will need this to make putting it all together and taking it apart again with no hassle. What i did was i added a union joint to each water line going into the fence post then i made my valve body assembly and added another union coming off the pump. Each union has a male and female end. If say i put the female end on the fence post side then the valve body had the male portion attached but at the pump i reversed it so that if i needed to i could detach one post and connect the pump to just one post. If you need more info please just ask.





DIRTHAWKER said:


> For you guys in the process of building the flower units, I would install some sort of connection between the pump and the sprayers that can easily disconnect for cleaning and draining.
> It has been my experience that when draining the reservoirs there has always been an inch or two of water and nutes at the bottom that will not drain. This way you can disconnect from the post and remove the whole res to clean etc. I put my pvc connect/disconnect between the T that goes down to the pump and the T that goes to the 2 pvc sprayer pipes.
> 
> Just some friendly advice from new experience.
> ...


Well guys I dont think I will be worrying about that since I dont glue the pvc together. I just shove the parts together real tight. Nothing has come loose so far.
The main reason I planned on running the post into the side of the res, is so the light wont go inside and so I can keep the post even lower twards the floor since my room height is only 7' tall. That way I can have taller girls.


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> its just a prototype
> what do you guys think, will this do the job?


looks good, did you use 4" or 5" post?
if you put the water to the bottom of the post it wont make as much waterfall sound.
checkout some of my pics to see how I found an easy way to run the cord out the top or side without water coming out. It makes it real easy to pull the cord out anytime. I just used a 90 degree 2" pvc drain elbow and a piece that slipped into it and stuck them together. It lets fresh air in but keeps light out. and doesnt leak water.


----------



## SOG (Jan 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> looks good, did you use 4" or 5" post?
> if you put the water to the bottom of the post it wont make as much waterfall sound.
> checkout some of my pics to see how I found an easy way to run the cord out the top or side without water coming out. It makes it real easy to pull the cord out anytime. I just used a 90 degree 2" pvc drain elbow and a piece that slipped into it and stuck them together. It lets fresh air in but keeps light out. and doesnt leak water.


its a 4" posts, the cord is out flush to the top of the res
made a cut for it, it comes out under the handle


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> its a 4" posts, the cord is out flush to the top of the res
> made a cut for it, it comes out under the handle


I have a fishtank heater in my units cause of the cold here, they keep it at about 68-71f. So I needed to have a spot were 2 or more cords could come out. Here are some pix they are not even glued so its a snap to clean. I allso put a piece of foam in like a filter so air can come in but stay clean.


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey everyone I came up with a great easy way to sprout your seeds and let the cloner do all the work. I take a piece of paper towel and put it into the netcup like a coffee filter. Then put the neoprene back on. But I put in a little straw for air to come in. (I used a blue electrical crimp piece cause I didnt have any straws)
This lets oxygen in from the top and a small amout of light so the sprouts grow twards it. I havent found this to be enough light to cause any problems and the paper towel blocks it anyway.

This way you dont forget  about them and they overdry or not sprout. It works fine as you can see from the pics. hope this helps

also 1 pic of root porn , this lil one was a seed 1 week ago today


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> Hey everyone I came up with a great easy way to sprout your seeds and let the cloner do all the work. I take a piece of paper towel and put it into the netcup like a coffee filter. Then put the neoprene back on. But I put in a little straw for air to come in. (I used a blue electrical crimp piece cause I didnt have any straws)
> This lets oxygen in from the top and a small amout of light so the sprouts grow twards it. I havent found this to be enough light to cause any problems and the paper towel blocks it anyway.
> 
> This way you dont forget  about them and they overdry or not sprout. It works fine as you can see from the pics. hope this helps
> ...


Nice Andy. How soon are you puting nutes in the cloner to help the seedlings along? And at what strength? 

I'm trying something similar with a spot of rockwool in each neoprene collar.


----------



## andyman (Jan 25, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> Nice Andy. How soon are you puting nutes in the cloner to help the seedlings along? And at what strength?
> 
> I'm trying something similar with a spot of rockwool in each neoprene collar.


None, no nuits till roots are long enough there out of the bottom of the net pot. Thats just how Ive been spacing it before switchen them to the veg tub. Should I be giving nuits before they get that far. It only takes a few days and they look awsome.


----------



## whysohigh (Jan 25, 2009)

totally irrelivent but i didnt know where else to put it, this guy came up with a crazy set up.

http://www.wimp.com/newway/


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 25, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> totally irrelivent but i didnt know where else to put it, this guy came up with a crazy set up.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/newway/



Hmmm.....I wouldn't be surprised if he got his ideas from stink. Or....maybe....stink? Is that you??


----------



## EdsGarden (Jan 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> None, no nuits till roots are long enough there out of the bottom of the net pot. Thats just how Ive been spacing it before switchen them to the veg tub. Should I be giving nuits before they get that far. It only takes a few days and they look awsome.


That makes a lot of sense. I think their is more danger in over-nuting the seedlings than coming up short.


----------



## DoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello there! I've been following this thread for a while now, and have finally reached the point where I've got a batch of clones ready to flower.

I have pretty limited space to work with, and in order to get three separate systems I had to miniaturize them. As you can see there are no rubbermaid containers... they wouldn't fit. It would have served me well to take those measurements _before_ buying the rubbermaids! 

It is 35" long and 9" wide (12" at the bucket). That is a standard 5 gallon bucket. I ran out of 3/4" tube for the supports, but you can see where I was going with that. There are four sprayers in the post, and I have the standard 396gph pump in there... probably overkill, but I had one on hand. The sites are 6" apart... things might get a bit cramped, but we'll see.

It is drying right now, I'll get pictures up tomorrow or the next day of it in action, plus everything else. This was the most fun to build by far. I took notes on the cut lengths for the support as well... I need to be able to repeat it easily! So if there is any interest, I can post those too.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

DoobyDoo said:


> Hello there! I've been following this thread for a while now, and have finally reached the point where I've got a batch of clones ready to flower.
> 
> I have pretty limited space to work with, and in order to get three separate systems I had to miniaturize them. As you can see there are no rubbermaid containers... they wouldn't fit. It would have served me well to take those measurements _before_ buying the rubbermaids!
> 
> ...


Nice modification, I agree you could probably use a lower gph pump, but I dig the 5 gallon bucket and support frame!

We should start a gallery for all of StinkBud inspired designs we've built, eh?


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a question for you all, I'm wondering if it would be better to have 3 systems under 4 600w or 4 systems under 4 600w? My first and second systems are growing sweet under just 1 600 watt light each, so I was thinking i would just do 4 systems and add another 5 harvests a year, probably target my sativa strains for this. I figure I would just add another veg unit and all would be good. But i have to say, these systems make me look like a pro! If i wasn't so paranoid I would post pics...don't like to leave evidence! 


GringoLoco said:


> Nice modification, I agree you could probably use a lower gph pump, but I dig the 5 gallon bucket and support frame!
> 
> We should start a gallery for all of StinkBud inspired designs we've built, eh?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

DoobyDoo said:


> Hello there! I've been following this thread for a while now, and have finally reached the point where I've got a batch of clones ready to flower.
> 
> I have pretty limited space to work with, and in order to get three separate systems I had to miniaturize them. As you can see there are no rubbermaid containers... they wouldn't fit. It would have served me well to take those measurements _before_ buying the rubbermaids!
> 
> ...


That looks perfect bro! It will work great.

6" is small spacing but you can train your plants to fit.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Here's a question for you all, I'm wondering if it would be better to have 3 systems under 4 600w or 4 systems under 4 600w? My first and second systems are growing sweet under just 1 600 watt light each, so I was thinking i would just do 4 systems and add another 5 harvests a year, probably target my sativa strains for this. I figure I would just add another veg unit and all would be good. But i have to say, these systems make me look like a pro! If i wasn't so paranoid I would post pics...don't like to leave evidence!


You could easily handle another system with 4 600s. Check out how Dirthawker has his lights set up.

Are you using CO2? If not, I would recommend adding it at this point.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

Bluegenie said:


> just a quick point re the ez-clone sprayers - i just couldnt get them to work - tried all kinds and was pullin my hair out till my wee matey who is a plumber suggested just drilling the pvc pipe with the smallest drill bit of 1mm - works 100% and the good thing is for different directs of spray u just drill at an angle - sooooo easy its scarey.
> just my 2 pence worth from the emerald isle!!!! lolol
> 
> 
> ...


They actually make a lazer cut hose for hydroponics that you can buy. The thing is those little holes plug very easy.

The EZ-Clone sprayers have large holes and virtually never plug. It's also easy to clean them. A toothbrush and soap is all you need to keep them working for years.

Trust me on the sprayers bro....


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> I can help with those acronyms,
> 
> NFT - Nutrient Film Technique - The way NFT hydroponics systems work is the plants roots are partially airborne and partially submerged in a thin "film" of mobile nutrient solution. The plants are grown above the nutrient reservoir tank. The nutrient solution is controlled by a submersible pump which circulates the water up to the plants and back down to the reservoir. The roots are only submerged in about 1-3mm of nutrient solution that flows slow enough to prevent damage to the tender root system.
> 
> ...


Fukin aye Gringo! You just got yourself a smiley face. I couldn't of done it better myself, well said.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> (I keep skipping to the end to post) to see if Stink had tried out that idea of running the CO2 through the frame. I was just curious if it had worked.


I thought about it. The problem is the plants get so big that the CO2 would be released at the bottom of the plant. CO2 works better if it is released over the *top* of the plants.

Right now I have tubing that runs around the top of the closet shelf. CO2 is heavier than air so it falls down over the plants.

I also use a lot of fans to circulate the air. 

Check out the photo and you will see what I mean. Look at where the supports end up compared to the size of the plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

nc1go said:


> It has been a week on my clones, no roots. How long should it be. The ppm was 550 and the ph was good. Also my veg 250 mh light is trying to turn on but keeps turning back off. One month old. Any advice?
> You guys are the greatest.
> Thanks, James


Don't use any nutrients in your cloner, just Clonex. You want to force the plants pop roots to get nutes.

The time it takes to root depends on a number of factors. The type of plant maters most.

Some species root fast, some are very slow. My NYC Diesel takes forever to pop roots. 7-10 days is normal.

Also cuttings taken from the bottom of the plant will root faster than cuttings taken from the top.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

SOG said:


> its just a prototype
> what do you guys think, will this do the job?


This will work great bro! Should keep the noise down also. You could even wrap the outside with some sort of foam so it would be totally quit.

It will be a little harder to pull the sprayers for maintenance but if stealth is an important factor then it will be worth it.

My system right now is very noisy. I love the waterfall sound but I don't have to worry about it like many others.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> totally irrelivent but i didnt know where else to put it, this guy came up with a crazy set up.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/newway/


This wouldn't work for pot. Spraying lettuce with water and nutes is one thing. Pot is a little different.

Spraying buds with water and nutes would be a *very* bad idea! Shitty tasting buds and mold is the first thing that come to mind.

It kind of looks like a car wash.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought you guys might like to see what's up with my rooms. 

I modified my 6-hole unit to give me more room. I'm running Blueberry, Purple Silver, Goo and Diesel in it.

I have my cloner and veg system right next to each other in my bathroom closet. The lights are on 24/7. 

You can see my new seedlings. Totally unique strains that I bred myself. They usually end up junk but you never know! Keep watching and see how they turn out.

The flower room has 10 different strains going right now. I never have any problems so what do I report? It's just a shit load of bud that never seams to end!

I'm letting the system on the left go until the Elvy, AK47 and Skunk are done. I don't care how long it takes. I'll pull the Blueberry before it gets over ripe but every thing else is staying.

Hope you guys enjoy the photos!


----------



## lancetemplar (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the great info StinkBud.
A couple of quick questions for you?
Do you leave them in the little net pots when you transfer them, or do you put them in bigger ones?......
if so how do you make the switch without damaging the root systems???


----------



## andyman (Jan 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought about it. The problem is the plants get so big that the CO2 would be released at the bottom of the plant. CO2 works better if it is released over the *top* of the plants.
> 
> Right now I have tubing that runs around the top of the closet shelf. CO2 is heavier than air so it falls down over the plants.
> 
> ...


Been wondering about that.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2009)

lancetemplar said:


> Thanks for the great info StinkBud.
> A couple of quick questions for you?
> Do you leave them in the little net pots when you transfer them, or do you put them in bigger ones?......
> if so how do you make the switch without damaging the root systems???


The plants stay in the same net pots throughout the whole grow. You would kill the plants if you tried to move them out of the net pots.

It's very easy to just lift the plants in the net pots and transfer them from cloner to veg and then to flower.

My cloner and veg system is designed to keep the roots from growing together so it makes it easy to transfer your plants.


----------



## andyman (Jan 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Thought you guys might like to see what's up with my rooms.
> 
> I modified my 6-hole unit to give me more room. I'm running Blueberry, Purple Silver, Goo and Diesel in it.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## SOG (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for your comment Stink 
i was thinking to turn the sprayers upside down or at a 45 angle, and connect them this way on the top corner instead of the bottom
i think this will eliminate root clogging the sprayers, or tangling in them
whats your take on that, do you think ill have an issue with that?


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm adding the CO2 after I harvest my first system. Do have any reccomendations as to what units to use? I know I have seen it listed before, but I will be adding a controller like you use as well. Just figuring out if its better to use a bottle or a generator for the CO2.

As always your plants look awesome! It's always inspiring t ocome check in on this thread and see how everyone is doing!


----------



## andyman (Jan 26, 2009)

SOG said:


> Thank you for your comment Stink
> i was thinking to turn the sprayers upside down or at a 45 angle, and connect them this way on the top corner instead of the bottom
> i think this will eliminate root clogging the sprayers, or tangling in them
> whats your take on that, do you think ill have an issue with that?


I asked allready and he said that they dont work right upside down. I was gone to do the same thing to make room for roots and keep from cloggin. He said that the pipe is tall enough that the roots run down the sides and only get about half inch deep. I even thought of using 2 tees at each end with caps so it makes little legs to hold it up even higher


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 26, 2009)

SOG said:


> Thank you for your comment Stink
> i was thinking to turn the sprayers upside down or at a 45 angle, and connect them this way on the top corner instead of the bottom
> i think this will eliminate root clogging the sprayers, or tangling in them
> whats your take on that, do you think ill have an issue with that?


I believe it is a good idea especially if your only using 2" net pots. There should be enough room. I use 3" and there is not enough room up top. You have to have a higher GPH pump to produce more PSI in line for the sprayer to operate correctly.


----------



## Verdant (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud!

Just wanted to say that this thread quickly took me from a occasional visitor to this site to an avid reader. 

I stumbled upon these forums about 2 weeks ago and as much as many other posts try and do to be informative and educate new growers, I find myself irrevocably drawn to this thread time and time again. When I found out that not only were you a fellow Oregonian (I live and have lived in Texas for years now, but I always go back when I can), and also a firm believer in the power of medicinal marijuana for those that need it, I was completely floored. I've been a long time smoker, occasional activist, and sometimes a hopeless "pot growing dreamer", and I plan to learn and apply as much as I can from you and you're methods. 

In short, as far as weed goes, you are a fucking hero man, and I hope to emulate you as much as I possibly can.


----------



## Verdant (Jan 26, 2009)

Btw, is there a condensed version of this thread somewhere I can find? Maybe a list of what all materials I would need and directions on how to build an aero garden? I love this thread to death, but theres only so much time a day I can devote to picking great info out of a 2000+ reply thread.

I have never grown before, but I have spent a LOT of time on the internet researching and studying many different aspects of growing herb, and I've pretty much settled on this method since it, well, Stinkbud makes it look so god damn easy to do.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 26, 2009)

page 75 I belive has all the info condensed into one post


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 26, 2009)

robotninja said:


> page 75 I belive has all the info condensed into one post


You are correct, page 75 is a good one. 

Here is one that I've found even more helpful though: Untitled1 went to the trouble of putting a little PDF together that never got much attention, but it is a great one. Check it out:

https://www.rollitup.org/1621506-post822.html


----------



## Verdant (Jan 26, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> You are correct, page 75 is a good one.
> 
> Here is one that I've found even more helpful though: Untitled1 went to the trouble of putting a little PDF together that never got much attention, but it is a great one. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1621506-post822.html


Thank you for uncovering the internet version of the holy grail for me. Much love dude.


----------



## SOG (Jan 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> I asked allready and he said that they dont work right upside down. I was gone to do the same thing to make room for roots and keep from cloggin. He said that the pipe is tall enough that the roots run down the sides and only get about half inch deep. I even thought of using 2 tees at each end with caps so it makes little legs to hold it up even higher


thanks andyman 
I'm planing on playing around with them to test a few positions
saw on another post by Earl tones on info about pumps and sprayers
ill do some reading and figure it out, i don't see why the sprayers cannot be located at the top and be out of the way
especially when every professional grade NFT manufacturer out there places them on the top corner





DubB83 said:


> I believe it is a good idea especially if your only using 2" net pots. There should be enough room. I use 3" and there is not enough room up top. You have to have a higher GPH pump to produce more PSI in line for the sprayer to operate correctly.


thanks DubB83, i think its a good idea to
i will figure it out



Picasso345 said:


> You are correct, page 75 is a good one.
> 
> Here is one that I've found even more helpful though: Untitled1 went to the trouble of putting a little PDF together that never got much attention, but it is a great one. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1621506-post822.html


used this one, very nice 
(has few minor errors in it though)


----------



## untitled1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> You are correct, page 75 is a good one.
> 
> Here is one that I've found even more helpful though: Untitled1 went to the trouble of putting a little PDF together that never got much attention, but it is a great one. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1621506-post822.html


I guess some people are fine reading instructions directly from the thread, but it helps me a lot if I can print it out and look at it while I'm building. As long as one or two stinkbuddies found it useful then I'm happy.


----------



## SOG (Jan 26, 2009)

untitled1 said:


> I guess some people are fine reading instructions directly from the thread, but it helps me a lot if I can print it out and look at it while I'm building. As long as one or two stinkbuddies found it useful then I'm happy.


Thank you sir,
your hard work is appreciated!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 26, 2009)

pissed off

tried veg system, sealed it up, (cloner stink version)

i had blue 180 misters and black 360's the blue ones was shooting out a few lines of water each mister (working)

but the black 1's wasnt in there good enough it was the only drill bit i had

they keep turning when i try to tighten them obviously shoulda used a smaller drill bit, pisses me off tho

but i tried this one so i could do it perfect with harvest setup!


any idea's on what i should do? i dont know what kind of misters these are im gonna take a pic soon!..

and of progress, you guys can tell me what u think

for harvest setup i wanted to get some kind of tubing to put misters into maybe it would work easier i think using pvc isnt the best bet for a noob like myself , or the proper misters would work to !

any ideas?


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey bro when u get pissed off your cooking your brain and you don't think straight follow stinkbuds directions and take your time PVC pipe is great follow the directions the black misters are the wrong ones the hole is to small u want the red areocloner misters hope this helps remember this system is best follow the directions and great things await u peace


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 26, 2009)

very true..

what about teflon tape to seal the thread better could i do that?

i just wanted to see water come out shit,

the black misters i got i think are outdoor i hope they arnt

the blue ones work awesome i put much water in and they stopped working took some out they kept going, i was using it in a big twice the size of a 18 gallon but i only filled it to input of pump

i have to say there is no mist with these, just lines of water shooting out or just a horrible tiny mist.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 26, 2009)

bubbler, you know what misters im talkin about

friend said they hooked to a outdoor drip system or something

all i know is the blue ones look the same as earl uses.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya I know what misters your talking about u need the red areo cloner misters those are the only ones you want and hey bro earls misters probably work but stink bud has desighned a way better system for us follow the directions and u will have a pound every 3 weeks


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 26, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Thank you for uncovering the internet version of the holy grail for me. Much love dude.


Cool. Be sure and post pictures!


----------



## edub30 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of making my flower room and I was really wanting to do it in a tent set up. Unfortunately the biggest grow tent that is available online is 4'x8'x7' or a 6x6x6. In the build it says that Stinkbud had designed it for a 7'x8' closet. So my question is, Is it possible to put all three flowering units in a 4x8 or 6x6 area. The reason being is because I plan to do the grow in my garage but I wish not to take up the hole garage. Any help, advice or suggestions will really be appreciated.


----------



## SVINIAR (Jan 26, 2009)

More than one size darkroom avail...

http://www.gchydro.com/The+Dark+Room+Grow+Room+by+Secret+Jardin.html


----------



## Islandman (Jan 26, 2009)

Greatest thread ever Stinkbud! The civility, expert advice and sense of community is amazing. Got most of the parts for your cloner, but I still have to pick up the sprayers and netpots (never rush at the hydro store!). My only dilemma is that I had to go ahead and take clones because my moms were getting too big. I threw them into the Root Riot medium.

I have read every page of this thread, but just wanted to reconfirm that popping these clones into the veg system is ok?

Will be moving soon..not enough room to set up flower in my current hacienda. 

Kudos Sir Stinkbud!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 27, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Ya I know what misters your talking about u need the red areo cloner misters those are the only ones you want and hey bro earls misters probably work but stink bud has desighned a way better system for us follow the directions and u will have a pound every 3 weeks


seriously i was just thinking about earls system vs stinkbuds

i think earls is a pretty good system i really wonder which one is better earl has got huge plants in 4" pvc with nothing but a chiller, pvc ,mister setup not to many seals either.

question is could earl do pound per 3 weeks? hehe


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 27, 2009)

i thought today!!!! for the work earls would be better what do you think? 

his plants r f'ing huge.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 27, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Hey bro when u get pissed off your cooking your brain and you don't think straight follow stinkbuds directions and take your time PVC pipe is great follow the directions the black misters are the wrong ones the hole is to small u want the red areocloner misters hope this helps remember this system is best follow the directions and great things await u peace


another quick question

how big is the hole with the red misters man? be awesome if ya anwser that 

half the size a smoke? shit the hole with these black ones are like , hmm the middle of a pin? a big 1 very small...

is the red misters a cm? close? thanks for reading man


----------



## Islandman (Jan 27, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> another quick question
> 
> how big is the hole with the red misters man? be awesome if ya anwser that
> 
> ...


According to his instructions: 11/64" drill bit.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I had a bunch of spare parts laying around and an extra 1000W light so I thought I would try an experiment.
> 
> Check out the photos. It's just like my 14 site design but scaled down.
> 
> ...


OMG i never saw that...SHITTTTTTTT


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 27, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> seriously i was just thinking about earls system vs stinkbuds
> 
> i think earls is a pretty good system i really wonder which one is better earl has got huge plants in 4" pvc with nothing but a chiller, pvc ,mister setup not to many seals either.
> 
> question is could earl do pound per 3 weeks? hehe


 
Both systems have their merits and it's really up to the gardener as to which one they prefer. There is no "better" or "worse" - only different.

DP


----------



## Jim Dunlop (Jan 27, 2009)

Earls and stinkbud's systems are virtually identical, with the exception of a few details. I've not made and tested both systems, but I've built one with Earl's help and it is very similar to stink's.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

hey everybody
is it normal for the roots to have a brown tent to them 
THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim Dunlop said:


> Earls and stinkbud's systems are virtually identical, with the exception of a few details. I've not made and tested both systems, but I've built one with Earl's help and it is very similar to stink's.


Our systems are similar in concept only.

My system uses no hoses. Maintenance is a lot easier with all the sprayers attached to one easily removable assembly.

The EZ-Clone sprayers are designed to be sprayed up not down. You can use a smaller pump and get a better spray pattern if the sprayers are mounted as they are designed to be.

The net pots sit better in the square fence posts than they do in a round tube. Round tubes want to roll. The square fence posts gives us a very stable platform.

Earl runs a 1200 gph pump. A pump that big puts out a lot of heat. That's why he needs a water chiller. You also need a pump for the water chiller too. Don't forget all the plumbing to attach everything.

We don't need a water chiller, extra pump and all the plumbing to hook it up.

Plant support is very important. My system has the support built in to the frame so as the plants get big they won't fall over. It also let's you train the branches for better light penetration.

I use all Botanicare organic nutrients for the sweetest tasting bud you could ever imagine.

My system uses a seperate cloner, veg unit and flowering system. 

I take my cuttings from the plants in the veg system, no mother plants.

I could go on all day but I think you get my point...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 27, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey everybody
> is it normal for the roots to have a brown tent to them
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


You are not the first to ask

The brown color is from the Liquid Karma. Your roots will end up almost black by the time you harvest.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You are not the first to ask
> 
> The brown color is from the Liquid Karma. Your roots will end up almost black by the time you harvest.


thanks stink you need to start a weed growing school for dummies


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ha, he already has look at how huge this thread has become! I think they call it online learning these days...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> thanks stink you need to start a weed growing school for dummies


What do you call this? Look at me, i have weed coming out my ears and i still need to ask dumb questions 
like "how do i top my veg plants" i wanna get a handle on my plants, they are sooo big by the time they go into flower. These veg plants have pretty thick stems and the asymetrical branching, it seems like it might be detrimenal if i try to top them .


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

i ment that he could start a school and charge for it---its legal where he lives


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

is it normal for the ph to go up to 6.5 from 5.8 everyday


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 27, 2009)

In which system? You shouldn't really have too much ph variation, its usually a sign that something else is going on. Only my flower units fluctuate, but thats because they can use a couple of gallons of water a day so I'm constantly adding more water and nutes.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> In which system? You shouldn't really have too much ph variation, its usually a sign that something else is going on. Only my flower units fluctuate, but thats because they can use a couple of gallons of water a day so I'm constantly adding more water and nutes.


its the veg. its been like that from day one. but the plants look good. its the only one running right now i started from seeds


----------



## mmaaddmmaann (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Stinkbuds, I like the setup. I'm wondering what type of timer you use (brand or perhaps where to purchase) It seems the timers capable of doing one minute on 5 off are not super easy to find. I'll continue to look and hope for a reply. Nice thread by the way.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> What do you call this? Look at me, i have weed coming out my ears and i still need to ask dumb questions
> like "how do i top my veg plants" i wanna get a handle on my plants, they are sooo big by the time they go into flower. These veg plants have pretty thick stems and the asymetrical branching, it seems like it might be detrimenal if i try to top them .


hey bro your all good don't top your plants just use less plants


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> What do you call this? Look at me, i have weed coming out my ears and i still need to ask dumb questions
> like "how do i top my veg plants" i wanna get a handle on my plants, they are sooo big by the time they go into flower. These veg plants have pretty thick stems and the asymetrical branching, it seems like it might be detrimenal if i try to top them .


I top most all of mine at least 2 times so I have 4 or more main tops. Just cut above a node so that the 2 branches above the big fan leaves are still there. those 2 branches will now grow up rather than out. So then you have 2 main top branches now rather than one. If you look at some of my outdoor pix there are bushes that are only 3ft tall and 4ft wide cause Ive topped them so much they stay small but bushy. There are many arguments of topping and I have tried most ways and still top mine. You dont get as many huge big buds but more smaller med size buds. If you have height issues top them. If still in veg it wont hurt them at all. It also redirects growth hormone to the lower branches when you cut the top ones. hope this helps


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 27, 2009)

hey STINK my ph goes up everyday from 5.8 to around 6.5 or more is this normal
im only using the veg. unit right now 
thanks for any help


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> hey bro your all good don't top your plants just use less plants


 Use less plants???
Why would you do this ? Unless you mean next time.
Your not telling him to kill some of what he has are you?
Im confused by your statement


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

STINKBUD on the ph subject mine is about 7.1 I am ordering ph down as I type but is there anything I can use till it gets here in about a week. Will it hurt anything its that high rt now? Im only in veg rt now anyway. How harmfull is this? Could I just add say lemon juice (acid) for now? or just wait till it gets here. Got all my nuits yesterday. You could see them grow 1/4" in a matter of over night.
thanks for all the help


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey STINK my ph goes up everyday from 5.8 to around 6.5 or more is this normal
> im only using the veg. unit right now
> thanks for any help


I will try to help.
Whats your temps day/night coldest/warmest in res?
Whats your water type/quality before you add and after
city or well water or bought
res/tote type and color
more details should help.
thanks


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

mmaaddmmaann said:


> Hey Stinkbuds, I like the setup. I'm wondering what type of timer you use (brand or perhaps where to purchase) It seems the timers capable of doing one minute on 5 off are not super easy to find. I'll continue to look and hope for a reply. Nice thread by the way.


this one is preset = no knobs to screw up
http://cgi.ebay.com/C-A-P-NFT-1e-CAP-preset-cycle-timer-hydroponic_W0QQitemZ200303347262QQihZ010QQcategoryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this one cost more
http://cgi.ebay.com/GroZone-CY-1-Cyclestat-Repeat-Recycle-Timer-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ250360762246QQihZ015QQcategoryZ3186QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAP-ART-DNe-Adjustable-Recycling-Timer-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ250363409024QQihZ015QQcategoryZ3186QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this one is the cheapest pre made one
http://cgi.ebay.com/C-A-P-NFT-1e-CAP-preset-cycle-timer-hydroponic_W0QQitemZ200303347246QQihZ010QQcategoryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

its a good deal. I made my own


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> Use less plants???
> Why would you do this ? Unless you mean next time.
> Your not telling him to kill some of what he has are you?
> Im confused by your statement


LOL I never said to kill his plants if he tops them and there real big he will choke out his garden this is indoor not outdoor outdoor u have more space dirthwalker is doing the stinkbud system LOL u are a master grower I'm not LOL


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> I will try to help.
> Whats your temps day/night coldest/warmest in res?
> Whats your water type/quality before you add and after
> city or well water or bought
> ...


LOL temps day and night
LOL color of totes this has nothing todo with ph issues LOL


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> STINKBUD on the ph subject mine is about 7.1 I am ordering ph down as I type but is there anything I can use till it gets here in about a week. Will it hurt anything its that high rt now? Im only in veg rt now anyway. How harmfull is this? Could I just add say lemon juice (acid) for now? or just wait till it gets here. Got all my nuits yesterday. You could see them grow 1/4" in a matter of over night.
> thanks for all the help


Dude read the FAQ section serious read this thread over again all your questions have already been answered LOL master grower


----------



## mmaaddmmaann (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Andyman, you happen to have a thread involving how to make your timer. Thanks for the links by the way, now at least i can just buy one.


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Dude read the FAQ section serious read this thread over again all your questions have already been answered LOL master grower


NEVER SAID I WAS A MASTER GROWER



bubblerking said:


> LOL temps day and night
> LOL color of totes this has nothing todo with ph issues LOL


Light color totes let light through = growth of funk
didnt know if it mattered ( i think it does) and higher temps cause funk too. just figured more info might help.




bubblerking said:


> LOL I never said to kill his plants if he tops them and there real big he will choke out his garden this is indoor not outdoor outdoor u have more space dirthwalker is doing the stinkbud system LOL u are a master grower I'm not LOL


I know Ive been watching his grow from start. I top my indoor too.
still not sure were your getting master grower at. Ive grow/experimented alot over the years but nothing serious till these last 2 years. Im growing the stink way also


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

Yo what up andy.. yea man my 3 current flower systems are so overgrown, (NOT A BAD THING AT ALL) but alot of the undergrowth buds are under developed, and it would be ashame to lose all that bud. So ive had to stray kinda from the 3 week cycle to let the lower buds catch up. Which brings an interesting question, " will the underdeveloped lower buds mature during flush with no nutes?) 
I hope stink can answer this for me.

This next batch i want to tame down a bit. And get things under controll. I just might have to limit the # of my plants in the flower system so that they wont turn into a jungle again, so that all the buds will get light.


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

mmaaddmmaann said:


> Hey Andyman, you happen to have a thread involving how to make your timer. Thanks for the links by the way, now at least i can just buy one.


I plan on putting one in sometime. it cost about the same to buy one made as it cost to make mine. but mine has parts i can change if go bad rather than just pitching it. with the contactor built with mine I can run multiple pumps without overloading it too


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo what up andy.. yea man my 3 current flower systems are so overgrown, (NOT A BAD THING AT ALL) but alot of the undergrowth buds are under developed, and it would be ashame to lose all that bud. So ive had to stray kinda from the 3 week cycle to let the lower buds catch up. Which brings an interesting question, " will the underdeveloped lower buds mature during flush with no nutes?)
> I hope stink can answer this for me.
> 
> This next batch i want to tame down a bit. And get things under controll. I just might have to limit the # of my plants in the flower system so that they wont turn into a jungle again, so that all the buds will get light.


 
but then again i only have 8 plants (see pic) in this first harvest, so im still perplexed on what the best way is to get a handle on these bitches


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo what up andy.. yea man my 3 current flower systems are so overgrown, (NOT A BAD THING AT ALL) but alot of the undergrowth buds are under developed, and it would be ashame to lose all that bud. So ive had to stray kinda from the 3 week cycle to let the lower buds catch up. Which brings an interesting question, " will the underdeveloped lower buds mature during flush with no nutes?)
> I hope stink can answer this for me.
> 
> This next batch i want to tame down a bit. And get things under controll. I just might have to limit the # of my plants in the flower system so that they wont turn into a jungle again, so that all the buds will get light.


When you harvest only cut half the tree down. leave the lower half to develop more. Like when stinkbud says to leave a little left when you have a plant not done. to keep it alive so the roots dont die since they all get entertwined. just my 2 lincolns


----------



## SOG (Jan 27, 2009)

guys, need some help with sprayers
according to the plans the sprayers are facing up 90 at degrees on the main line
the line is then placed at the bottom corner of the fence tube
where do the sprayers end up being located inside the tube, 
a sprayer directly underneath each plant, or one between two plants?


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 27, 2009)

They go in between each plant, you have a lot of work to do judging by your pics!


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

SOG said:


> guys, need some help with sprayers
> according to the plans the sprayers are facing up 90 at degrees on the main line
> the line is then placed at the bottom corner of the fence tube
> where do the sprayers end up being located inside the tube,
> a sprayer directly underneath each plant, or one between two plants?


centerd between 2 pots so that one sprayer sprays both pots and the next one sprays the otherside. its the same spacing as the netpots just staggerd inbetween them. hope this helps
check page 75 its a good one to bookmark


----------



## SOG (Jan 27, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> They go in between each plant, you have a lot of work to do judging by your pics!


sure do 



andyman said:


> centerd between 2 pots so that one sprayer sprays both pots and the next one sprays the otherside. its the same spacing as the netpots just staggerd inbetween them. hope this helps
> check page 75 its a good one to bookmark



Thanks guys


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> When you harvest only cut half the tree down. leave the lower half to develop more. Like when stinkbud says to leave a little left when you have a plant not done. to keep it alive so the roots dont die since they all get entertwined. just my 2 lincolns


 
precisely what im trying to avoid. And precisely what i am doing at this very moment.


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> but then again i only have 8 plants (see pic) in this first harvest, so im still perplexed on what the best way is to get a handle on these bitches


There won't be any detrimental damage to your plants if you top them. That is one way to take care of the height, but they will branch out so much you will have major crowding! You could cut back on the number of flowering plants, and top them. Or..

You could try flowering smaller clones... like me  haha j/k. I am going straight from cloner to flower unit once that bitch has roots. Trying to keep the height down AND have a nice single cola to avoid overcrowding. My plants are only 6" apart. It has been almost 3 weeks since the first batch.. they should be done stretching by now... will post a pic later when its daytime. 

Anyway... that's all I can think of for now!


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> What do you call this? Look at me, i have weed coming out my ears and i still need to ask dumb questions
> like "how do i top my veg plants" i wanna get a handle on my plants, they are sooo big by the time they go into flower. These veg plants have pretty thick stems and the asymetrical branching, it seems like it might be detrimenal if i try to top them .


Good lord! Those are big! Gosh I try to keep mine below 6" before they go into flower  And Stink somewhere under 12" right? Unless you can make your plants shrink, I think you are going to have to consider topping!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks repvip,, so i should just go ahead an top them.. when i say top i mean like cut those suckers in half? its gonna leave a big stem with a wide open hole..lol

Or i could just flower like 6 of them (kill) the rest and tye them up really good.


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> precisely what im trying to avoid. And precisely what i am doing at this very moment.


well then like repvip said top them.
thats what I would do if they were mine. it will bush them out though.
the lower branches will never produce as much as the upper branches no matter what you do with them indoor without big room


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks repvip,, so i should just go ahead an top them.. when i say top i mean like cut those suckers in half? its gonna leave a big stem with a wide open hole..lol
> 
> Or i could just flower like 6 of them (kill) the rest and tye them up really good.


if you do top them cover the hole in the stem with micropore tape. It lets the stawk breath and heal without letting pest in. I use it for my mushroom grows. I had to use it last year when my big branches kept breaking off on my huge outdoor plants and it works great.
you dont want them wounds left open. specially with all that hid lighting overtop them


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

I dunno man... I cut my plants in half all the time no problem. I never worry about covering a wound or anything. I'm constantly ripping leaves and branches off. But yes, I do cut my thick stemmed plants right in half and watch the water swell out for a bit. They are back in a day in this system! 

These setups are really quite clean as far as pests are concerned..

oh yeah.. you can do whatever.. top, tie down.. it all works good. Maybe try some netting? I think that will work smooth.


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

repvip said:


> I dunno man... I cut my plants in half all the time no problem. I never worry about covering a wound or anything. I'm constantly ripping leaves and branches off. But yes, I do cut my thick stemmed plants right in half and watch the water swell out for a bit. They are back in a day in this system!
> 
> These setups are really quite clean as far as pests are concerned..
> 
> oh yeah.. you can do whatever.. top, tie down.. it all works good. Maybe try some netting? I think that will work smooth.


better safe than sorry I figure. When you cut yours are they as big as dirts. His will probly have a huge hole like a straw down the center.
I cut mine before the stalk is too woody. now that I think about it his and yours are probly fine since there stalks are not like tree trunks like Im thinking on my outdoor.(i gotta quit compairing them) im so burnt


I like to tie down also. helps get more light to those lower ones. I tie weights to the branches and just let them hang and bob around. adding more weight as they start pulling back up. weed strength training lol. I use hemp twine since hemp is like pots cousin.lol


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

Had to post, very excited! Going tomorrow to get net pots and neoprene sleeves, PVC, pump, rubbermaid Roughneck totes, and misters. I already have lights. So, yea, I suppose everyone has noticed there is one very important thing missing. I've noticed that too. Everyday. Not really sure what else to do except order seeds, which I'm not thrilled about. It's not exactly like you can post on Craigslist for clones! so does anyone have any experience with these guys:
http://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htm
That one deal for 96 feminized seeds for $69 american sounds great, but what is most important is will those strains do well in this system. I always feel the need to aplogize for being a newbie, so consider that I already did! Besides, it looks like once you try Stink's system, you no longer have to call yourself a newbie! I am currently accepting all advice, and would like to order seeds by tomorrow...unless of course anyone lives in Socal and wants to sell me some clones??!!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> better safe than sorry I figure. When you cut yours are they as big as dirts. His will probly have a huge hole like a straw down the center.
> I cut mine before the stalk is too woody. now that I think about it his and yours are probly fine since there stalks are not like tree trunks like Im thinking on my outdoor.(i gotta quit compairing them) im so burnt
> 
> 
> I like to tie down also. helps get more light to those lower ones. I tie weights to the branches and just let them hang and bob around. adding more weight as they start pulling back up. weed strength training lol. I use hemp twine since hemp is like pots cousin.lol


Yeah man! I've diced huge plants that left huge gapers that have oozed out a few mL of clear fluid before they finally clotted off. At most they die down an inch from where yoy cut--due to drying out probably, which might be prevented with a band-aid. I just leave extra stalk and slice. 

You've seen some of the stalk pictures I've posted? That one was topped--you are going to have bigger stalks to contend with as well.


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Had to post, very excited! Going tomorrow to get net pots and neoprene sleeves, PVC, pump, rubbermaid Roughneck totes, and misters. I already have lights. So, yea, I suppose everyone has noticed there is one very important thing missing. I've noticed that too. Everyday. Not really sure what else to do except order seeds, which I'm not thrilled about. It's not exactly like you can post on Craigslist for clones! so does anyone have any experience with these guys:
> http://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htm
> That one deal for 96 feminized seeds for $69 american sounds great, but what is most important is will those strains do well in this system. I always feel the need to aplogize for being a newbie, so consider that I already did! Besides, it looks like once you try Stink's system, you no longer have to call yourself a newbie! I am currently accepting all advice, and would like to order seeds by tomorrow...unless of course anyone lives in Socal and wants to sell me some clones??!!
> Happy Tuesday!


Personally, I would go with attitude seeds and do their pick and mix feminized. Just get a few of the ones you want--you definitely don't need 96!! Get some very nice genetics. Attitude has a great track record--not so sure about this other site...

edit: with that being said... 96 for $69 is a great price, especially for feminized good genes. Does it seem a little too good to be true? I dunno. White widow will do excellent in this system. Super silver haze might take a long ass time? Just a guess that it's a long finisher--but it will do great.


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

oh...i absolutely don't need 96!!! it just happens to be a deal they are offering that is cheaper than everything else. plus I figure if (gosh....don't want to put the energy out there or anything) i kill any of them, or if they don't germinate, I'll have extra. I was just wondering if White Widow was a strain that would work with this system, or if anyone had any success stories to share. Thanks! I will check out attitude seed as well.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 27, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> oh...i absolutely don't need 96!!! it just happens to be a deal they are offering that is cheaper than everything else. plus I figure if (gosh....don't want to put the energy out there or anything) i kill any of them, or if they don't germinate, I'll have extra. I was just wondering if White Widow was a strain that would work with this system, or if anyone had any success stories to share. Thanks! I will check out attitude seed as well.


Here is an early post of Stinkbud's discussing strains:



StinkBud said:


> AK47 is one of my best strains. It grows super fast and dense.
> 
> The smoke is very smooth. By far the smoothest of all my strains. You can load a double hit and still not cough.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Had to post, very excited! Going tomorrow to get net pots and neoprene sleeves, PVC, pump, rubbermaid Roughneck totes, and misters. I already have lights. So, yea, I suppose everyone has noticed there is one very important thing missing. I've noticed that too. Everyday. Not really sure what else to do except order seeds, which I'm not thrilled about. It's not exactly like you can post on Craigslist for clones! so does anyone have any experience with these guys:
> http://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htm
> That one deal for 96 feminized seeds for $69 american sounds great, but what is most important is will those strains do well in this system. I always feel the need to aplogize for being a newbie, so consider that I already did! Besides, it looks like once you try Stink's system, you no longer have to call yourself a newbie! I am currently accepting all advice, and would like to order seeds by tomorrow...unless of course anyone lives in Socal and wants to sell me some clones??!!
> Happy Tuesday!


never used those guys.
did my first seed order with these guys, I can tell you I def will keep ordering from these guys too. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.asp

On seedbanks Ive heard if it looks too good to be true it probly is. As in they might not have the real deal. Who knows they might be the bomb. just my thoughts.


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Picasso...I have followed this thread from the beginning. Learned a lot, but in theory only at this point. I was only asking about that site, as the price is incredible for feminized seeds. I was really shocked to check the price of feminized seeds. I am alo terribly embarrased to admit that since December (and long before I found RIU or this thread) I have spent $200 on seeds and only have one spindly plant grwoing in soil. It actually hasn't grown at all in the last week. I think it's mad at me because it knows I'm going to aero/nft. I'm "rascist against soil" now! Seriously, either they never opened, or the papertowel dried out completey while I was at work...thusly killing prescious cargo inside.
I just can't afford to lose much more money...at least not until I get my tax refund. Those that have teenagers know how much they cost! I have two...and two dogs. Depends on the weather which set of two are costing me the most!


Picasso345 said:


> Here is an early post of Stinkbud's discussing strains:


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Andyman...hadn't thought of it like that. "If it sounds too good to be true it probably is." Funny, I have always thought that, so I guess I should apply it to this deal. Anyone else support cannabis-seeds-bank?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 27, 2009)

If you can get a MMJ recommendation, there are hundreds of dispensaries in the SoCal area. Clones are usually 10-15$ each, and they usually carry really dank clones.


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

repvip said:


> Yeah man! I've diced huge plants that left huge gapers that have oozed out a few mL of clear fluid before they finally clotted off. At most they die down an inch from where yoy cut--due to drying out probably, which might be prevented with a band-aid. I just leave extra stalk and slice.
> 
> You've seen some of the stalk pictures I've posted? That one was topped--you are going to have bigger stalks to contend with as well.


side branches from wind storm, six of them I think. that was a sad day.
rep u should me yours so I felt obligated to show mine. lol


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 27, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Thanks Andyman...hadn't thought of it like that. "If it sounds too good to be true it probably is." Funny, I have always thought that, so I guess I should apply it to this deal. Anyone else support cannabis-seeds-bank?


 
Hi SoccerMomZoey -

I can tell you my personal experience is that it's really worth the money to get seeds from a reputable breeder. I have ordered from Attitude MANY times and always got my product quickly. I did ALOT of research before picking my strains and I can tell you I really like Barney's Farm, Dutch Passion and Reserva Privada/DNA in terms of companies. I also plan to order some strains from TH Seeds but I really believe you DO get superior genetics which means bigger, faster growing, more disease resistant plants. Once you find one good seed you just clone that girl and you're set. 

DP


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of trimming of the undergrowth that doesn't get light and tying a lot of the bigger growth down too spread out the light and try and keep them from growing into my lights! I'm hoping that trimming the smaller grwoth will equal out into more bud production on my main branches.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 27, 2009)

Just my quick .02. Attitude is awesome to deal with. I have grown WW and AK side by side in a 36 Aero unit. It was one of my best grows and out of the two I like AK the most. I never took any clones from it though so bad on me. Almost every day I wish I had! Also, out of the 2 orders from Nirvana I haven't had a good experience with their seeds at all. VERY low germ rates and I can guarantee it wasn't operator error.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo what up andy.. yea man my 3 current flower systems are so overgrown, (NOT A BAD THING AT ALL) but alot of the undergrowth buds are under developed, and it would be ashame to lose all that bud. So ive had to stray kinda from the 3 week cycle to let the lower buds catch up. Which brings an interesting question, " will the underdeveloped lower buds mature during flush with no nutes?)
> I hope stink can answer this for me.
> 
> This next batch i want to tame down a bit. And get things under controll. I just might have to limit the # of my plants in the flower system so that they wont turn into a jungle again, so that all the buds will get light.


DIRT - 
when you put plants into flower for the first couple of weeks - I'd say up to the 3rd or 4th week I chop the lower branches off. This drives the hormones UP so that the top buds develop more and energy is not wasted on buds that are not getting any light. Once I have some more time I might try to write up a sort of tutorial. 

When you top a plant it drives all the hormones DOWNWARD and the bottom branches develop more. This is why you end up with TWO mainstems instead of ONE depending on where you cut it. If you cut just above the SECOND true set of branches while in veg you end up with FOUR tops. I'll have to do pics so it makes sense to everyone but I'd be chopping those lower branches off early in the flower period so the top buds get even bigger.

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks dragon. I am plotting my attack. I think if i can get in the routine of trimming up the newest flower unit as the oldest flower unit gets harvested then that will set things in motion.

Its so funny,, its like a growing beast that you have to tame or things can quickly get out of control!


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

grrrr. it looks like attitude is sold out of ALL AK!! that says a lot for how much it is loved! ok guys...don't leave me hangin'...second choice? i suppose I want to stick with an indica or a mostly indica blend. (that would be my first choice). As I've learned sativas are too tall and long finishers.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 27, 2009)

1 day this will be the longest thread on riu its crazy like the energizer bunny every 1 check my journal please lol love this method to though


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

the cheese!


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/999-cheese.html


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL!!! I remember reading about your "sampling" your first cheese a few nights ago!!! Great stuff!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Our systems are similar in concept only.
> 
> My system uses no hoses. Maintenance is a lot easier with all the sprayers attached to one easily removable assembly.
> 
> ...


nicely said 

what you mean is your system is a faster producer, not more likely to produce more medicine tho?

his takes alot longer, uses bigger bumps and a water chiller.


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> side branches from wind storm, six of them I think. that was a sad day.
> rep u should me yours so I felt obligated to show mine. lol


Andy! Hah! Now I understand  I would bandage those ladies up too!

Ever since Stink explained outdoor luminosity it makes me sad to look at my power bill.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 27, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> nicely said
> 
> what you mean is your system is a faster producer, not more likely to produce more medicine tho?
> 
> his takes alot longer, uses bigger bumps and a water chiller.


what 2 DIFFERENT SYSTEMS are you talking about stinks design i suppose and what else


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

Luminosity of the sun makes me want to modify my houses' raingutters into the Stinkbud system and grow big cheese all along the the perimeter.



"And then i woke up"

that sounds kinda pornographic, i take that back.

matter of fact im gonna do that come april!


----------



## Kstar (Jan 27, 2009)

First of all, I would like to thank all of you, for sharing your knowledge and experiences- very insightful!! Stink is da super skunk, great knowledge, humor and a very BIG heart!

I have questions on the veg and cloner setup.

I have 2-18 gal : 24x16x16.5 RM roughneck 
and a 2-10 gal: 24x16x9 gal. 

The 2-10gal are great because they stack-up evenly with the one 18gal and have same lids.

I want to cut down on the height of the Veg to: 2-10gal (9+9) is this ok?
Enough room for roots. Can this be done with the cloner one 10gal unit?
What the correct means?

Thanks guys ya'll rock


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys are nuts!

Center unit has been flowering 6 weeks now! Been planning on an 8 week schedule, which means my flush should start soon. However, I'm going to wait till week 7 to start the flush... they don't look near close enough to me!

Also, here's a new flower unit that's been going for about a week. You can see the size of clones I put in--though they have already doubled in size. The ends are mothers that have been topped--the inners are clones non-topped.

You can't see the flower unit on the right, but its been 3 weeks with clones straight to flower for the inners. The outside plants were topped mothers, and are much bigger. Anyway, since you can't see, you can take my word they are the perfect size! About 1.5 feet below the light. Not expecting more than a foot additional growth now. 

Now just imagine each unit with similar height plants... will be a beatiful sight.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont get ya Kstar? are you trying to level the res in the clone and flower unit?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 27, 2009)

Sweet grow Rep! The karma train is rolling?


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

Kstar said:


> First of all, I would like to thank all of you, for sharing your knowledge and experiences- very insightful!! Stink is da super skunk, great knowledge, humor and a very BIG heart!
> 
> I have questions on the veg and cloner setup.
> 
> ...


kstar the 10gal cloner is difficult--only because of clearance issues with sprayers and the pump and connecting the two. It can be made to work though. oh yeah don't forget the 2"net pots will cut out some height as well! Just because the lid fits... 

However, 2 10gals together are excellent for a veg unit! I have two! I guess the only issue I have is that the roots grow straight for 6" or so then bunch up pretty good---so if you grow more than 2 weeks the roots will start growing together....


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I dont get ya Kstar? are you trying to level the res in the clone and flower unit?


I think he is stacking the taller one on top of the 10g one so it keeps the whole thing shorter. since its only the pump and water in the small one. for height issues. I think


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

repvip said:


> You guys are nuts!
> 
> Center unit has been flowering 6 weeks now! Been planning on an 8 week schedule, which means my flush should start soon. However, I'm going to wait till week 7 to start the flush... they don't look near close enough to me!
> 
> ...


 so sweet, that first pic made my mouth water. great job


----------



## repvip (Jan 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> I think he is stacking the taller one on top of the 10g one so it keeps the whole thing shorter. since its only the pump and water in the small one. for height issues. I think


Oh I see... That's a good idea--I've been wanting to do that with mine to fix the root issue--makes it lots easier to pull out and place in flower unit... obviously!!


----------



## andyman (Jan 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Luminosity of the sun makes me want to modify my houses' raingutters into the Stinkbud system and grow big cheese all along the the perimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been havin thoughts of turning my yard into the biggest greenhouse and growing fresh organic veg to sell in a produce stand all summer. big ol mators it would look like a tornado ran threw a fencepost warehouse. lol


----------



## DoubleBubble (Jan 28, 2009)

I have read every post of this thread and built the cloner which currently has 24 bubble gum clones in it. They are on day 18 and have bulbs with small tips beginnin to show. I am just wondering how much longer until they are coming out of the net pots? Also, I managed to get 15 of 16 clones in rapid rooters and they just went into the flower room where I already have 8 Blueberry girls on week 3. Now I am still in dirt after cloning just for the time being until I can get the other units built and get my light mover (garage door opener I posted abouy a while back when I first caught up with this marathon post) working. My other question is for those including StinkBud who have grown Blueberry in dirt. How much growth can one expect during flowering and has anyone noticed that some split naturally without topping and seem thicker than crap? I would like to have single colas but remember reading somewhere that Blueberry does better when trimmed a certain way or something. All advice appreciated. Oh and BTW I have Blueberry feminized mothers for the next batch of clones as well as some California Orange Bud waiting for presexing and one unknown type I named Happy Daze because it cost 200 a 1/4 but was unreal and I found one seed which is nice healthy and bushy. I am just waiting for presexing on it as well and praying for it to be female. If not I may have to try and use the genetics in a cross or two and try to stabilize it over time. It was the best I have had to date. I wished I knew the real name. Anyways thanks in advance for answering my 2 ?'s.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 28, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> what 2 DIFFERENT SYSTEMS are you talking about stinks design i suppose and what else


well with stinks his units

and earls 4" pvc grow with some big monsters lol,

read back man! not to hard bud


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 28, 2009)

276 pages and i got in on page 9


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 28, 2009)

Kstar said:


> First of all, I would like to thank all of you, for sharing your knowledge and experiences- very insightful!! Stink is da super skunk, great knowledge, humor and a very BIG heart!
> 
> I have questions on the veg and cloner setup.
> 
> ...


You could use two of the 10 gallon containers for your veg unit and keep it even shorter.

Don't worry about the roots. The plants are only there for 3 weeks.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 28, 2009)

repvip said:


> You guys are nuts!
> 
> Center unit has been flowering 6 weeks now! Been planning on an 8 week schedule, which means my flush should start soon. However, I'm going to wait till week 7 to start the flush... they don't look near close enough to me!
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!! I love the pictures bro!

It's amazing how fast everything is growing. 

What strain is that?


----------



## repvip (Jan 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Looking good!!!! I love the pictures bro!
> 
> It's amazing how fast everything is growing.
> 
> What strain is that?


 
Blue Cheese! It is nice. I miss the regular Cheese! DirtHawker is making me jealous  It really was the best bud I've ever had... so far.

I'm trying to find quick turn-a-round strains. Anything that can finish in 8 weeks. So far, with the new strains I have going, White Berry seems to be the fastest, followed by Durban Poison, Blueberry, White Widow and G13 the slowest. 

So.. the bad part--white berry takes forever to clone! Ironic, eh?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 28, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I have read every post of this thread and built the cloner which currently has 24 bubble gum clones in it. They are on day 18 and have bulbs with small tips beginnin to show. I am just wondering how much longer until they are coming out of the net pots?


The first thing you will see is little white dots on the stems. Eventually these will become roots.

As soon as you start to see roots you can put the plants into the veg unit.

Once you have a perpetual harvest going you have to wait for space to open up in your veg unit. Then you can transfer the cuttings into veg.



> I would like to have single colas but remember reading somewhere that Blueberry does better when trimmed a certain way or something.


My Blueberry has a bunch of colas vs. a single big one. The stems are also kind of woody. You don't have to top it to get a bunch of branches.

I have a Blueberry in flower right now that has ended up with 5 huge colas. The biggest yet. Blueberry really does well with a lot of veg time.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## Landragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Howdy! I spent all my allotted RIU time for the last four days reading this entire thread. 

First, StinkBud, it is a rare treat on the Internet to find someone with something to give, who does it with such humility and honor. I commend you on you ability to deal with negative situations with such grace.

Now for the bad news, the portable ac you are looking at won't turn itself back on after a power failure. Also, I've seen six or so returned to my local shop for the powered louvers breaking. This is an area where money should be invested wisely. And designing an ac for indoor gardening which can't be run from an external thermostat isn't too wise.

I'm off today to get parts for the cloner as my current coco grow is nearing it's end. I have lots of shoots ready to cut and plan on adding systems every 24 days as my strains take 68-72 days to finish. I allready have a sealed 8x8x8 and an attached 4x5x8 for veg, all wired up with 3 12 guage wire, 20 amp circuits.I have co2 controlled by a Titan, and a 600, a 400, and a 250. I'm going to use the 600 with hps and the 400 with mh. The 250 has a Hortilux blue in it for the veg area which also has a couple hundred watts of t5ho. I'll use half the 8x8x8 to give me room to work.

I'm gonna modify your design a bit to hopefully avoid the water noise. I kind of need stealth. Ever heard of uniseals? Kind of a by grommet for sealing common PVC sizes into a flat sheet. I'll use these for all pipes gong in to the cap on the fence to allow for a drain manifold. Then I can run a hose into the resivoir and controlled the drains output better. I'll also use unions to allow for easy dissassembly. I don't do CAD so you'll have to wait for pics if you don't grasp the idea.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 28, 2009)

hey STINK i started w/seeds im planning on taking the two bottom branchs from each for clones how long should the branches be
thanks for any help


----------



## DoubleBubble (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Stink Bud for everything especially the Blueberry and rooting info. They have the white spots and have bulbed out and beginning to get short shoots but not yet hanging roots. I am not running the whole system YET so they will have to go into dirt but I WILL be converting over. I have been injured and it has taken a long time to put together everything for the first grow. I have a 4'X4' cloning and veg chamber and 4'x12' flower with a/c to both rooms and have an air cooled 1000HPS that is going to be on a mover, made from a garage door opener above the ceiling hooked to a skateboard on tracks, which is almost completed. I maintain 75 degrees and 50% humidity. The 8 Blueberry have been in for 21 days and have 15 Bubble gum just put in from clones taken from a mom I have maintained since Oct. Then the 24 in the cloner are Bubble gum. The next batch will be Feminized Blueberry as soon as those roots are ready and I can clear out the cloner. My biggest problem, with running your system, is I only have 4 feet of clearance so I really will have to go straigt from clone to flower and probably train them horizontally as well. In dirt it is fine if I start them under 6". The Blueberry is 22" at 3 weeks started at 6"-8". The Bubble gum is about 3"-4" but I know it is going to stretch because it is mostly sativa. I hope to add another 1000 HPS onto the mover and use your system but I will have to put the reservoir below the floor but that won't be a problem. It is impossible to explain because it is "super stealthy" but will work out great. Like I said, it will only be 4 feet from the neo collar to the light but air cooled and moving should be able to get very close or even bump them in the very end. You are the best Stink Bud! I have the concept rock solid it is only a matter of time and money at this point and that will all change in the next 6 weeks. I would like to post pics but this is all just in my dreams. I would actually NEVER take a chance like that since the Feds are still Ass Holes!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 28, 2009)

Landragon said:


> Howdy! I spent all my allotted RIU time for the last four days reading this entire thread.
> 
> First, StinkBud, it is a rare treat on the Internet to find someone with something to give, who does it with such humility and honor. I commend you on you ability to deal with negative situations with such grace.
> 
> ...


I actually have a wall A/C unit I'm going to install soon. 

That's good to know about the power issue though.

That's the way my humidifier and portable A/C unit is. It sucks. I can't use my controller with them.

My wall A/C will go on after a power loss though. I just have to cut a hole in my house!

Good luck on your grow bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 28, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey STINK i started w/seeds im planning on taking the two bottom branchs from each for clones how long should the branches be
> thanks for any help


2-4 inches is a good place to start. 

Good luck!


----------



## Landragon (Jan 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I actually have a wall A/C unit I'm going to install soon.
> 
> That's good to know about the power issue though.
> 
> ...


The upper range sears and ge dehumidifiers have auto restart and drain connections. On icmag there's very detailed instrunctions on making any window unit into a portable. You can run it two hose style like that portable.

I built the cloner today. Took less than 20 minutes of assembly time. If i stuck my finger in every basket, it was immediately soaked but I never felt the water hitting me. Sweet. I used rubbermaids new limited edition ganja green colored totes I picked up at target. When I was there, two dreads were grabbing these up while exchanging goody grins. At the hydro store two thugs came in buying up neoprene collars and 2" net-pots. It's a small world.


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its a sweet setup, if you can follow directions you can grow with stinks system! I wake up amazed everyday with what I have in my spare bedroom, best house guest you could ever wish for!


Landragon said:


> The upper range sears and ge dehumidifiers have auto restart and drain connections. On icmag there's very detailed instrunctions on making any window unit into a portable. You can run it two hose style like that portable.
> 
> I built the cloner today. Took less than 20 minutes of assembly time. If i stuck my finger in every basket, it was immediately soaked but I never felt the water hitting me. Sweet. I used rubbermaids new limited edition ganja green colored totes I picked up at target. When I was there, two dreads were grabbing these up while exchanging goody grins. At the hydro store two thugs came in buying up neoprene collars and 2" net-pots. It's a small world.


----------



## repvip (Jan 29, 2009)

andyman!

Told ya I treat my ladies like ODB! Slice and dice 

Check out this blueberry--it grows leaves in three's--not pairs. At least, until it matures anyway. 

I have to try pretty hard to actually kill a plant.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks stink


----------



## whysohigh (Jan 29, 2009)

hey stink, i am getting ready to switch from the crap nutes ive been using to your formula, i currently use hygrozyme and have a lot left. i personally love the stuff, i know it says you can basically add it to whatever you want but i just wanted to get your input on it, have you ever used it? it saved me big time. one more question, i have this strain called wappa from sensible seeds, they are about 8 or 9 inches tall and they say that they produce a gi-normus cola, would topping get me 2 monster colas, or 2 colas that add up to the original one? before this gets too long i want to tell you thanks for what your doin, last summer i was on my motorcycle and got ran over by a truck, now im parylized from the waist down. sometimes i cant sleep or eat, pain meds dont work when my back starts killin me. but guess what solves all that? you got it, thanks again.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whysohigh- That's suck's about what happend to you! I have A great freind that is also paralized from the waist down from A bike (it was his own fault)! He was totally against me smoking and he was always straight edge until his accident, I got him to get nice and high when he was saying he was in pain. Now to make A long story short I supply him his med's without all the hoop's to jump thru and no BS. Thankfully I have not had any shit happen on my bike (knock on wood)!


----------



## andyman (Jan 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> andyman!
> 
> Told ya I treat my ladies like ODB! Slice and dice
> 
> ...


YEAH hard to kill like any other weed in the garden. lol
man you dont treat your ladys very good, slappen them around and cuttin limbs off. lol just kidding.
wow I had a plant that did the 3 leaves thing once. it ended up male so you know what happend to him. also had other wierd leave ones before too like that only had 2 or 3 blades per leaf. weird. I have one little one now that has super short leaves but seems to be stacked very tight. Im interested on seeing how the little freak turns out.
keep up the sweet growin repvip. peace


----------



## repvip (Jan 29, 2009)

I am curious if a 1 week flush will be sufficient? 

How about 10 days?

Or is 2 weeks an absolute minimum?

Thanks!

I've never used hygrozyme, and I don't believe Stink ever uses it--though he has before. I haven't had any reservoir problems... so never needed hygrozyme. Also, the organic nutes have good bacteria that will be killed off with hydrogen peroxide. Hygrozyme isn't hydrogen peroxide--just thought that was confusing after reading--it's an fyi.


----------



## funnymunny11 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hola stinky and the rest of the fam!
I just finished reading the ENTIRE thread and am pumped about gettin everything goin (just waiting on a soil grow to finish up). I have already built the veg unit and I am going to use the botanicare 25 site cloner that I bought and paid waaay to much for before I was educated in the methods of the master (Thats you Stink!). For the most part this tutorial has made everything very clear and easy to follow, but I do have a few questions:

1) Stink or anyone else implementing this system: If you had to do it all over, what size would you make your flower room to manage the 3 flowering systems? I know you have a 7x8 room and its working GREAT but I was wondering if you ever wished you had more room, less room, etc. Basically, I am goin to be building my bloom room and and I don't wanna have any regrets about it after its up and running

2) I have all the nutes except for sweet. Is it necessary? I know it has carbohydrates that help improve taste, yield, and aroma and, being a soil grower, I have used molasses for the same purpose. Think I'll be okay substituting molasses for sweet or should I buy some?

3) In soil you want to have your plants raised up off of the cold basement floor cuz its bad for the roots. It seems like it would be the opposite with these aeroponic systems. Am I right that having my res right on the cold floor would act somewhat like a chiller and have a positive affect? 

I wanna say thankyou to stink bud and every person who has added their valuable input to this thread. It has been great and I appreciate it more than I could ever show you! so I'll listen to stinky and help those in need and spread the love cuz thats the best I can do. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome funnymunny,
My bloom room is 8x8x8 and i have 3 flower systems. If i could do it over again i would of built it 10x10, i had plenty more room to work with. my 8x8x8 gets really crowded when the plants get big.

I would try to get sweet if you can, molasses would probably clog the sprayers.

yes the res on the floor has worked for me, but i think it really depends on your climate.


----------



## car washer (Jan 29, 2009)

Setting up a veg unit with 14 gallon roughnecks...

1. How long should the legs be in the top container? Since the Rubbermaid website lists the overall height difference between the 18 gallon and 14 gallon as 4.3 inches do I just subtract the difference. 7" legs in layout now become 3.7 inches. I guess I am wondering exactly how far from the top rim the top of the H piping should be???

2. Should the drain with ball valve (for hose) come off a T in the lower chamber or upper chamber or some other way?

Thanks for your help


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 29, 2009)

has ANYBODY had any exp. with ATTITUDE SEEDS  i was going to use them but they dont take pay-pal i just dont want to get RIPPED OFF

THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 29, 2009)

car washer said:


> setting up a veg unit with 14 gallon roughnecks...
> 
> 1. How long should the legs be in the top container? Since the rubbermaid website lists the overall height difference between the 18 gallon and 14 gallon as 4.3 inches do i just subtract the difference. 7" legs in layout now become 3.7 inches. I guess i am wondering exactly how far from the top rim the top of the h piping should be???
> 
> ...


yes to the first que.
And the top chamber


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> has ANYBODY had any exp. with attitude seeds i was going to use them but they dont take pay-pal i just dont want to get RIPPED OFF
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP



i've never used them but from what i've heard they are ok.

try doing an advanced search with "attitude seeds" as a keyword within this thread only. i know some people here were talking about them positively.

and be carefull on the roof.


----------



## happyface (Jan 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> has ANYBODY had any exp. with ATTITUDE SEEDS i was going to use them but they dont take pay-pal i just dont want to get RIPPED OFF
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


attitude is great but ive never ordered there. ive only used DR.CHRONIC.here is my top list.
http://www.drchronic.com/main.asp
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.asp
this place only accepts MAIL IN orders.i like this place cause they have Querkle
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/index.html
this last one is special because they sell Single seeds.ya i kno attitude has single seeds but not half the variety of this place
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 29, 2009)

starting to bump og kushfirst pic flipping 12/12 know sec pic veged for 7 days and flipped this is 12 days on 12/12 peace bros


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> has ANYBODY had any exp. with ATTITUDE SEEDS  i was going to use them but they dont take pay-pal i just dont want to get RIPPED OFF
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


Attitude is top in my book. I only order single female seeds from them and continue a 100% germination rate!


----------



## Stifling (Jan 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd give a shout of thanks to you for all the info. Here's a pic of what you can do with this system, and how it's so adaptable. 

This is a closet that's 28 inches deep and 43 inches wide. I've got 6 channels in it each with 4 spots at 7 inch intervals ( 24 spots total in that little closet ). And the whole thing is only 12 inches tall. You can't see it in this picture but the closet is divided in two. This flowering section is only 4 feet tall and I've got the cloner going 24/7 in the top half of the closet

I made special drain attachments out of brass to attach tubing to. They are perfectly flat on the inside so that the water doesn't collect in the channels. 

The ones on the right are just starting to bud. It's so empty in there because it was just my luck that most of my clones were male. Oh well, luckily it's easy as hell to clone with the cloner.

By the way, those Eco 396 pumps are little miracles. My last pumps from Home Dirtpile were noisy as hell. These new pumps are so quiet that I can hear the water draining with the closet door closed, but I can't hear the pump. Freaked me out the first time, I thought it was leaking. Heh.

Anyways, thanks again for the great info. You've inspired me to experiment with all sorts of stuff. Gonna try to figure out how to make LED lighting work next .


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 29, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Attitude is top in my book. I only order single female seeds from them and continue a 100% germination rate!


THANKS GRINGO i thought it was to good to be true 
i like the ideal of buying singles 
but just my luck there out of ak47 and blueberry 
guess ill wait for them to restock


----------



## crossouttheiis (Jan 29, 2009)

Stinkbud,
I have a question for you about the roots. I am running this same set up and Have the ph set as well as the right ppm with the chemical mix in the veg set up. I have areas of the root system that seemed to have collected nutrients or something and I don't know if anything is wrong.


----------



## SOG (Jan 29, 2009)

been looking for a way to fix clogging roots issues with the sprayers 
i know that just placing them on the top will not do the job
but i still want them at the top to keep away from roots
here is what i came up with so far


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have people had issues with roots clogging the sprayers? I haven't had any issues, seems like the roots just form a layer at the base of the post and the sprayers are above that. Could be wrong but if its not broke why fix it?


SOG said:


> been looking for a way to fix clogging roots issues with the sprayers
> i know that just placing them on the top will not do the job
> but i still want them at the top to keep away from roots
> here is what i came up with so far


----------



## SOG (Jan 29, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Have people had issues with roots clogging the sprayers? I haven't had any issues, seems like the roots just form a layer at the base of the post and the sprayers are above that. Could be wrong but if its not broke why fix it?


been reading about the sprayers getting clogged by the root occasionally
i am in the process of designing my system was hoping to iron out 
any possible kinks before assembly

in the event that a sprayer get clogged 
its visible only on the plant, slowly fading out
then one goes out to figure out why this is happening
having a backup on the other side isn't such a bad idea

this is sort of a hybrid between Stink's system and Earl's
best of both worlds in one design


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 29, 2009)

I see, I wonder, does anyone make sprayers designed to be upside down? After reading through your journal I now know why you would want to have everything ironed out as best as possible!


----------



## dspec (Jan 29, 2009)

i tried to use the EZ clone sprayers upside, for a top fed SB veg system...didnt work out so hot, they dont mist very well and leak like a siv. went back to conventional SB method. What was once a small 2in clone, is now a 2ft dense monster, spitting out more clones than i know what to do with. Gonna start flowering tomorrow


----------



## repvip (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys are way overthinking the sprayers.... plus I have yet to read anyone having roots actually plugging them.

Even if one does get clogged it doesn't matter. The plant won't wilt--it has plenty of available water from the other sprayers. 

I have one post right now that doesn't fully drain in 5 minutes due to massive roots of one plant... this post is now 1/4-1/2 full of water all the time now--slowly draining of course, but never catching up. No problems whatsoever. The sprayers don't even spray now, since they are underwater. I'm pretty sure I could get away without using sprayers all together in the fence posts.. just have open 1/2" pvc at the end and a true NFT.

Anyway... Surely some of you will not forget about upside down sprayers. Maybe you could just have the 1/2" pvc and sprayers laying on top of the fence post, next to the 2" pots, with the sprayers drilled in like usual--then have 1/4" holes drilled out next to the 2" net pots that the sprayers can lay in... this will even hold the pvc pipe in place. 

Otherwise I would use Earl's technique with all the tubing...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 29, 2009)

Im with you repvip... I just finished up my first harvest, i took everyting apart and pulled out the 1/4 inch root mass, the roots were all intertwined around the sprayers and all.

NO PROBLEMOS.


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

repvip said:


> You guys are way overthinking the sprayers.... plus I have yet to read anyone having roots actually plugging them.
> 
> Even if one does get clogged it doesn't matter. The plant won't wilt--it has plenty of available water from the other sprayers.
> 
> ...





DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im with you repvip... I just finished up my first harvest, i took everyting apart and pulled out the 1/4 inch root mass, the roots were all intertwined around the sprayers and all.
> 
> NO PROBLEMOS.


i believe the root were clogging as you've both described
because of the pipe being at the bottom with the sprayer, allowing the roots to encore 
I'm more then convinced that with the sprayers at the top and working efficiently 
this will not happen, and will look more like this without the obstructions













taken by Earl, full thread can be found here


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im with you repvip... I just finished up my first harvest, i took everyting apart and pulled out the 1/4 inch root mass, the roots were all intertwined around the sprayers and all.
> 
> NO PROBLEMOS.


Nice to know dirth how much did u yeild?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Nice to know dirth how much did u yeild?


Its still drying, but im guessing between 8-10 oz. 
remember i had only 8 plants in that unit.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Its still drying, but im guessing between 8-10 oz.
> remember i had only 8 plants in that unit.


Rite on bro great job u might have more .some buds i call a bag of rocks because they will weigh a lot more than they look anyweighs great job again and a freindly bro tip make sure u replace your light bulb every round for the money of the light bulb and weight ratio of your bud its a no brainer when i replace my light bulb every round i yeild 2 pounds every 60 days but when i would get lazy and let it go again i would yeild a pound to a pound and a half so take it from me replace your lightbulb every round and try to use netting makes a big difference also ive been growing for over 20 years i know how to get high yeilds from a lot of trial an eror over the years i got my nick name bubblerking from my freinds but honstly its all the little things that makes my garden yeild so high netting and new light bulbs is huge trust me bro knoldge is power peace bro


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Its still drying, but im guessing between 8-10 oz.
> remember i had only 8 plants in that unit.


All kinds of stuff going on in this thread! I took off for a few days and it grew 50 pages... heck, this thread could easily be a site on its own!

Good job, Dirt! Thanks again for all the great pics and posting your journal - it has really helped me dial in my Stink setup.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 30, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Rite on bro great job u might have more .some buds i call a bag of rocks because they will weigh a lot more than they look anyweighs great job again and a freindly bro tip make sure u replace your light bulb every round for the money of the light bulb and weight ratio of your bud its a no brainer when i replace my light bulb every round i yeild 2 pounds every 60 days but when i would get lazy and let it go again i would yeild a pound to a pound and a half so take it from me replace your lightbulb every round and try to use netting makes a big difference also ive been growing for over 20 years i know how to get high yeilds from a lot of trial an eror over the years i got my nick name bubblerking from my freinds but honstly its all the little things that makes my garden yeild so high netting and new light bulbs is huge trust me bro knoldge is power peace bro


Nice tip, Bubbler - what types of bulbs and reflectors do you use? ...is that 2 lbs for one 1000 watt light? You rock!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 30, 2009)

Stifling said:


> Just thought I'd give a shout of thanks to you for all the info. Here's a pic of what you can do with this system, and how it's so adaptable.
> 
> This is a closet that's 28 inches deep and 43 inches wide. I've got 6 channels in it each with 4 spots at 7 inch intervals ( 24 spots total in that little closet ). And the whole thing is only 12 inches tall. You can't see it in this picture but the closet is divided in two. This flowering section is only 4 feet tall and I've got the cloner going 24/7 in the top half of the closet
> 
> ...


I love it - way to utilize the space!


----------



## andyman (Jan 30, 2009)

Stifling said:


> Just thought I'd give a shout of thanks to you for all the info. Here's a pic of what you can do with this system, and how it's so adaptable.
> 
> This is a closet that's 28 inches deep and 43 inches wide. I've got 6 channels in it each with 4 spots at 7 inch intervals ( 24 spots total in that little closet ). And the whole thing is only 12 inches tall. You can't see it in this picture but the closet is divided in two. This flowering section is only 4 feet tall and I've got the cloner going 24/7 in the top half of the closet
> 
> ...


are you making the led units or buying them?
I bought one and it works great. I wanted to make one since there is not much to it at all. I took mine apart in the first 5 min I had it. The problem is the 10mm super bright led's of these next generation lights are like $3 bucks apeace. I have recently became a light vender for a large company. My cost on them is Like $2.50-3.50 depending on the color of red or blue. They ones you buy are cheaper than making them unless you live in hong kong or china were they make them. My 112 led unit cost me less than $100 I cant buy the led's by themselfs that cheap. I really like the way my led works though. gettin ready to order some super big cfl and some hid lights next week. Maybe them led's will come down more, They allready have since last year when I started looking at them. peace


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

crossouttheiis said:


> Stinkbud,
> I have a question for you about the roots. I am running this same set up and Have the ph set as well as the right ppm with the chemical mix in the veg set up. I have areas of the root system that seemed to have collected nutrients or something and I don't know if anything is wrong.


As long as you're following my instructions everything will be fine.

You will notice the roots turning brown from the Liquid Karma. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

SOG said:


> been looking for a way to fix clogging roots issues with the sprayers
> i know that just placing them on the top will not do the job
> but i still want them at the top to keep away from roots
> here is what i came up with so far


I've never had any problems with sprayer clogging and I've run quite a few batches through my systems.

With NFT you don't have to worry about one sprayer going out anyway. The roots run the full length of the fence post.

As far as I know the other guys plants are doing great. If anything, the only problem we are having is the plants are *too* big.


----------



## andyman (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've never had any problems with sprayer clogging and I've run quite a few batches through my systems.
> 
> With NFT you don't have to worry about one sprayer going out anyway. The roots run the full length of the fence post.
> 
> As far as I know the other guys plants are doing great. If anything, the only problem we are having is the plants are *too* big.


I read this thread 2x now and only saw mention of possible clogging. never saw any post of a for sure clog exept were you mentioned it. This is one of those if it "aint broke dont fix it" kinda things right

quick question for you. Since I just got my nuits this week and added they have been growin super fast but, only a few have little brown spots on them kinda like the same color of cheap roast beef. (not as bad as the roast beef in jail, it has rainbow colors like gasoline in water) but very close or thats what it reminds me of. I only added to 1300 ppm and was goin to up it more next week to avoid shock. and its only a few like 2 or 3 plants. Do you think its from going from no nuits to nuits? it doesnt look like leaf tip burn or light burn like I ve seen before. thanks for the help


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I see, I wonder, does anyone make sprayers designed to be upside down? After reading through your journal I now know why you would want to have everything ironed out as best as possible!


You guys are funny! I just had to go in and raise my lights because my plants have grown so tall. I could barley squeeze in there because my plants are so huge.

Here is a picture that shows 4 days growth. 

You can put your iron away now...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

OK so Stink, I've been on this thread since almost the beginning, I've been watching along, planning, and loving every bit of it. I'm currently gettting a soil grow up and running since I can't at the moment afford to step up to the Stink Bud 9000. But heres the question! I am going to be moving in October, and I would really like to move someplace where I can atleast kinda legally grow. I am going to use this grow as capitol, as well as some savings. We've thought about Colorado, but now we have been thinking more about Cali. 

How hard is it to become a caregiver?
Is there much demand from dispensaries, or do you have to know someone to even be able to do business with one?
What part of Cali would you recommend for these types of goals?
Is there anywhere its atleast a bit less expensive to live?

We've been leaning more towards nothern Cali, I'd like the climate from what I've read. Any way, any good recommendations would be great guys!! Thanks TC


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

andyman said:


> I read this thread 2x now and only saw mention of possible clogging. never saw any post of a for sure clog exept were you mentioned it. This is one of those if it "aint broke dont fix it" kinda things right
> 
> quick question for you. Since I just got my nuits this week and added they have been growin super fast but, only a few have little brown spots on them kinda like the same color of cheap roast beef. (not as bad as the roast beef in jail, it has rainbow colors like gasoline in water) but very close or thats what it reminds me of. I only added to 1300 ppm and was goin to up it more next week to avoid shock. and its only a few like 2 or 3 plants. Do you think its from going from no nuits to nuits? it doesnt look like leaf tip burn or light burn like I ve seen before. thanks for the help


First thing I would do is check for pests with a magnifying glass. If there are no pests then don't worry.

Some brown spots are normal. It's also normal to see entire leaves die. No big deal just pull them off.

I usually fill a brown bag with dead leaves every batch. 

Wait to you see your plants right before harvest. All the leaves will turn colors and look dead! Some of Dirt's plants turned a beautiful red color during flush.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> OK so Stink, I've been on this thread since almost the beginning, I've been watching along, planning, and loving every bit of it. I'm currently gettting a soil grow up and running since I can't at the moment afford to step up to the Stink Bud 9000. But heres the question! I am going to be moving in October, and I would really like to move someplace where I can atleast kinda legally grow. I am going to use this grow as capitol, as well as some savings. We've thought about Colorado, but now we have been thinking more about Cali.
> 
> How hard is it to become a caregiver?
> Is there much demand from dispensaries, or do you have to know someone to even be able to do business with one?
> ...


I can't help you with the CA laws. I would recommend Oregon or Washington.

Better snowboarding, dirt biking, street biking and kite boarding. You know...the important shit in life!

No sales tax in Oregon but high income taxes. Washington has low income taxes but they add a sales tax.

So you live in Washington on the OR/WA border and buy your all your shit in Oregon.


----------



## andyman (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> First thing I would do is check for pests with a magnifying glass. If there are no pests then don't worry.
> 
> Some brown spots are normal. It's also normal to see entire leaves die. No big deal just pull them off.
> 
> ...


Well I checked them with my dope scope 30x power and didnt see any pest. I figured it must just be that strain. (bag seed) I think it must be nuit shock or something since it did it rt after adding nuits or a day later. this is my first time using those organic nuits like that since ive allways done dirt before and those organics I used were in powder or solid types.

thanks for the help. 
I have learned so much on this thread, Im here for the duration to keep on learning. peace


----------



## westmich (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I can't help you with the CA laws. I would recommend Oregon or Washington.
> 
> Better snowboarding, dirt biking, street biking and kite boarding. You know...the important shit in life!
> 
> ...


Your into dirt biking - good to know. I just joined a local motorcycle club last summer (an actual club - not a gang) and can't wait until this year. My daughter turns four in April and I'd like to get her started if mom doesn't have a coronary


----------



## westmich (Jan 30, 2009)

happyface said:


> attitude is great but ive never ordered there. ive only used DR.CHRONIC.here is my top list.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.asp
> this place only accepts MAIL IN orders.i like this place cause they have Querkle


This is Attitude - Cannabis-seeds and Attitude are one in the same. Not sure if there was confusion in the link but they also accept credit cards.



happyface said:


> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


I had not seen them mentioned before, but I really like their site. You click on the full details of a strain and it lists other strains at the bottom that have the same grow time and height.


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've never had any problems with sprayer clogging and I've run quite a few batches through my systems.
> 
> With NFT you don't have to worry about one sprayer going out anyway. The roots run the full length of the fence post.
> 
> As far as I know the other guys plants are doing great. If anything, the only problem we are having is the plants are *too* big.


Thanks Bud, guess its time to let this one go


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahaha, I totatlly agree as i siad earlier if its not broke dont fix it! But if you have checked out SOGS journal the dude is an engineer trying to take out any angle like a nasa scientist! His setup is going to rock, especially when he gets it automated. I can't wait to see how he does it so I can mimic it in my new house we are building, I got the go ahead to dedicate a whole room just for the growroom...which will happen to be convenietly be left off the blue prints! 

I vegged my first plants way too long and am dealing with that super growth! Second batch went in at 10-12". 



StinkBud said:


> You guys are funny! I just had to go in and raise my lights because my plants have grown so tall. I could barley squeeze in there because my plants are so huge.
> 
> Here is a picture that shows 4 days growth.
> 
> You can put your iron away now...


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Hahaha, I totatlly agree as i siad earlier if its not broke dont fix it! But if you have checked out SOGS journal the dude is an engineer trying to take out any angle like a nasa scientist! His setup is going to rock, especially when he gets it automated. I can't wait to see how he does it so I can mimic it in my new house we are building, I got the go ahead to dedicate a whole room just for the growroom...which will happen to be convenietly be left off the blue prints!
> 
> I vegged my first plants way too long and am dealing with that super growth! Second batch went in at 10-12".


lol, 
the blueprint were designed for a DR300
you should have him design it for your specs


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud,

Thank you very much for all the information you have given freely to all of us. I have been lurking for a while now and reading all the posts generated by you and all the other great people on this thread. Kudos to all of you for keeping the best thread out there alive and thriving.

I hope to start my own StinkBud inspired growroom up by this Summer, and have all of you to thank for all the really great designs and modifications. 

Shrike


----------



## DoubleBubble (Jan 30, 2009)

BUT I have made the cloner and will be building the rest of the system soon. I just have to wait for my dirt grow to finish up in 5-6 weeks and know you guys will help. 
My question is this, if a have plants that are only 5 weeks from seed and want to determine the sex will putting them in my bloom room on 12/12 be a problem? Normally I see sex indicators in 7-10 days on all plants would they possibly just take longer and continue to veg until they are mature enough? Thanks guys!


----------



## andyman (Jan 30, 2009)

westmich said:


> This is Attitude - Cannabis-seeds and Attitude are one in the same. Not sure if there was confusion in the link but they also accept credit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I had not seen them mentioned before, but I really like their site. You click on the full details of a strain and it lists other strains at the bottom that have the same grow time and height.


I used my paypal credit card cause I sell on fleebay.
anyway they were out of the sensi star I ordered for over 3 weeks but my order still came and they got mine in and it still said out of stock. so they must have just gotten enough to fill there orders. anyway from the first day I orderd it took exactly 14 days to get to my friends house I sent them too. 2 weeks is awsome for an order that they were out of stock.
got my blueberry fem also. cant wait 

plus they sent like 4 dif free strains including diesel


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I can't help you with the CA laws. I would recommend Oregon or Washington.
> 
> Better snowboarding, dirt biking, street biking and kite boarding. You know...the important shit in life!
> 
> ...



Thats alot stink, I appreciate the input. I'm definitly going to look into both of those states. Are they both medical? I thought you lived in Cali, I guess not, lol. I'm definitl looking for a place I can snowbaord, and I'd love to get a dirtbike again, havn't had one for a couple years. Do you happen to know how much is involved in becomeing a caregiver in either of those states? Thanks again as always, TC


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thats alot stink, I appreciate the input. I'm definitly going to look into both of those states. Are they both medical? I thought you lived in Cali, I guess not, lol. I'm definitl looking for a place I can snowbaord, and I'd love to get a dirtbike again, havn't had one for a couple years. Do you happen to know how much is involved in becomeing a caregiver in either of those states? Thanks again as always, TC


In Cali, you need to have a patient or patients (cardholders) sign you as their caregiver. The number of plants depends on how many patients you have. Some counties are more strict then others. Where im at, I can grow 6 mature and 12 immature plants per patient and have no more then 8 ounces dried for each.

hope that helps.

You should first become a cardholder and get to know the collectives and establish a relationship with them.


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## torrey420 (Jan 30, 2009)

I finally gave in, that is what I have setup so far, just entered the 2nd system into flowering yesterday and plan on going with 4 systems using 2 dual 600 w lumateks hoping to get stinks system to over an elbow every 3 weeks, after the first harvest I will be going with CO2. My first systme is full of 6 monsters, 3 blueberries, 1NL, 2 freebie power skunks. Anyone else just like to hang in the flower chamebr?


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I finally gave in, that is what I have setup so far, just entered the 2nd system into flowering yesterday and plan on going with 4 systems using 2 dual 600 w lumateks hoping to get stinks system to over an elbow every 3 weeks, after the first harvest I will be going with CO2. My first systme is full of 6 monsters, 3 blueberries, 1NL, 2 freebie power skunks. Anyone else just like to hang in the flower chamebr?



looking good bro, where is your journal


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good point, I will get on that, it only took me 2 months to post my first pics!


----------



## sparat1k (Jan 30, 2009)

Could you describe how you hooked up your 30amp breaker box?


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote: "Anyone else just like to hang in the flower chamebr?"

I love the chair he's got in there in his first pic.

I'm sure I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahaha, its warm and inviting!

I just ran conduit from the main box and then ran 3 10g wires to my outlet. 2 hot one grounded per lumateks requirements then i bought that relay/plug adapter and I was in business. That particular switch can run 4 1000w lamps, but I'm just going with 4 600w, at least for now! I'm just a begginer so I will learn and adjust.




alsoranmike said:


> Quote: "Anyone else just like to hang in the flower chamebr?"
> 
> I love the chair he's got in there in his first pic.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

I only u 1000 watters but ya 1 1000 yeilds 2 pounds every 60 days and i use the standerd sheilds that have glass 6 inch with lots of co2 peace bro


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 30, 2009)

Stinkbud, what do you think of this design? Its a 10 gallon inside a 14 gallon and the pumps sits in the bottom of the 14. I sure do owe you alot tho, will all the instructions and supplies list. I've tested this out and I think its going to work great. I wanted your designs, but lower profile.

Do you forsee any issues with this? I think since the resovoir is so small, ph and ppm will have to be checked daily. Heat may be an issue too, with my 400w HPS right below 1 resovior plus I used the 396 pump. I might be able to get away with a 264 or whatever the next lower one is.

I threw in a pic of my cab too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> In Cali, you need to have a patient or patients (cardholders) sign you as their caregiver. The number of plants depends on how many patients you have. Some counties are more strict then others. Where im at, I can grow 6 mature and 12 immature plants per patient and have no more then 8 ounces dried for each.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> You should first become a cardholder and get to know the collectives and establish a relationship with them.


Thanks Dirt, I plan on trying to get a card for myself as soon as I can once we move. I know my gf can get one no problem. I'm still in the where would be the best place to move stage of this all.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stinkbud, what do you think of this design? Its a 10 gallon inside a 14 gallon and the pumps sits in the bottom of the 14. I sure do owe you alot tho, will all the instructions and supplies list. I've tested this out and I think its going to work great. I wanted your designs, but lower profile.
> 
> Do you forsee any issues with this? I think since the resovoir is so small, ph and ppm will have to be checked daily. Heat may be an issue too, with my 400w HPS right below 1 resovior plus I used the 396 pump. I might be able to get away with a 264 or whatever the next lower one is.
> 
> I threw in a pic of my cab too.


Clones and veg plants don't use much water. The plants don't really start sucking it down until the second week of flowering.

You may not have to check it as often as you think.

It looks great bro! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jim Dunlop (Jan 30, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I see, I wonder, does anyone make sprayers designed to be upside down? After reading through your journal I now know why you would want to have everything ironed out as best as possible!


I use sprayers upside-down in my aero system. It's a little different setup. Hope you don't mind me posting pic....

Starting from seeds here, have to start somewhere :/

By the way I use a 581 gph pump


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a nice setup and a nice twist on (like it already hasn't been said 4000 times) an AWESOME design


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I finally gave in, that is what I have setup so far, just entered the 2nd system into flowering yesterday and plan on going with 4 systems using 2 dual 600 w lumateks hoping to get stinks system to over an elbow every 3 weeks, after the first harvest I will be going with CO2. My first systme is full of 6 monsters, 3 blueberries, 1NL, 2 freebie power skunks. Anyone else just like to hang in the flower chamebr?


They look great bro! 

I used to hang out in my room when I had soil growing. Now my plants are too big!

Not to mention 85 degrees feels a little warm after a while.

CO2 will take your grow to the next level. If you think they grow fast now just wait!

Keep up the good work bro and thanks for the pics.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jan 30, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stinkbud, what do you think of this design? Its a 10 gallon inside a 14 gallon and the pumps sits in the bottom of the 14. I sure do owe you alot tho, will all the instructions and supplies list. I've tested this out and I think its going to work great. I wanted your designs, but lower profile.
> 
> Do you forsee any issues with this? I think since the resovoir is so small, ph and ppm will have to be checked daily. Heat may be an issue too, with my 400w HPS right below 1 resovior plus I used the 396 pump. I might be able to get away with a 264 or whatever the next lower one is.
> 
> I threw in a pic of my cab too.


why do you have the blue one inside the green one it supose to set on the top of the lid with a hole cut in the lid and the same hole cut in the bottom of the green one
just my 2 cents worth
maybe i missed something


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the chair torrey420!


----------



## Jim Dunlop (Jan 30, 2009)

Stink why do you and torrey have the same avatar, it's very confusing...

In response to how I said you and earls systems are almost identical, I meant it with respect already knowing how many details were different.


----------



## Verdant (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm going to be moving into a 1 bedroom apartment sometime in the coming months and have been trying to think over the past few months on how to, well, turn my one and only bedroom into a veritable silent green factory. 

So, I was wondering, in a typical 10x10 foot room, would I be able to put the 3 flower systems in an enclosure built by me? I don't have exact dimensions or specs or anything, but I was thinking it would be about 6x9 feet and built with black plastic on the outside and mylar on the inside in hopes that it would help curb any strong odors and loud noises. I would then run a regular duct line from the enclosure, through the bedroom, and across the hall into the bathroom where it can be sucked up by the main vent fan in there out up into the air above the apartment complex. If I installed a cheap carbon filtration system at the beginning of the vent line from my flowering enclosure, and another at the end of the line in the bathroom before the air gets sucked out, would that take care of most of the smell? I dont know what strain I'm going to go with, but i'm for sure leaning towards ak47, or the purps. 

Also with this enclosure would I be able to introduce co2 later with some degree of ease? The cloning and veg systems would then be run in the same room, with one or both maybe set up in the closet, in which case i would keep a squirrell cage in there and have it run to the main duct line coming from the flower "box". 

I'm totally open to peoples opinions on this. I know i have ZERO grow experience under my belt, but if i do this, im going to do this right.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

Jim Dunlop said:


> I use sprayers upside-down in my aero system. It's a little different setup. Hope you don't mind me posting pic....
> 
> Starting from seeds here, have to start somewhere :/


Your system is similar to my first system that I bought online. It also had hoses and the misters spraying upside down.

It worked great! The things I didn't like had nothing to do with performance. I had problems with maintenance. It took a long time to deal with all the hoses.

I clean my sprayers every harvest. It was a pain in the ass to do with all the hoses. I also had issues with leaks.

I would come in after one day and there would be two inches of water on the floor. It happened about 10 times and I said fuck this. There is got to be a way to run the sprayers inside!

The thing is there is not enough room in a round pipe to run the sprayer assembly. The roots would hang down into the sprayers.

You see each hose adds multiple connection points. You have one connection to the PVC. You have another one where the hose connects to that. Multiply that by the number of sprayers. Each point is a potential leak.

With my system I do away with all the hoses completely. Even if you had a leaking sprayer the water would just stay inside the fence post.

When I harvest I just pull the entire sprayer assembly out and wash it in the bathtub. It take me a few minutes.

Now image what it must be like to clean all the sprayers in a system using hoses... I've done it before and I can tell you I am too busy to deal with all that spaghetti bullshit again.

Square fence posts are a lot more stable than the round PVC pipe. Simple physics really. Round wants to roll where as the square fence post is a much more stable platform.

You will also notice that the net pots sit better on a flat surface than they do on the curved PVC pipe.

Let's talk about sprayers. Imagine holding a garden hose in your hand. Turn the water on low and point it down. Notice the water pattern.

Now point the hose up. See what happens? You create a much larger spray pattern.

Now turn the water on high. The water pattern dosen't change when the hose is pointing down. Point it up though and the spray pattern increases.

The main purpose of the sprayers is not to provide water. You could do that with a plain NFT design. The sprayers purpose is to aerate the water before it come into contact with the roots. So the sprayers are actually adding air to the roots, not just water. It's all about getting O2 to the root system in the simplest way possible.

So using the sprayers as the engineers designed them is actually a good idea. Go figure! You get a better spray pattern, with better aeration, using a smaller pump. Makes sense to me, how about you?

So how are you going to run the sprayers pointing up using hoses? The only reason you run the sprayers down is no one can figure out a way to run them pointed up without water leaking everywhere. 

Oh wait, someone did...

When I see pictures like yours I realize how much simpler the concept of my design is. Not really better, just clean and simple.

My Dad always taught me KISS and then slapped me so I'd remember it.

It worked it worked it worked ...sorry brain hiccup...I'm ok now.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2009)

Jim Dunlop said:


> Stink why do you and torrey have the same avatar, it's very confusing...
> 
> In response to how I said you and earls systems are almost identical, I meant it with respect already knowing how many details were different.


You have to remember that the flower system is just one small part of the whole StinkBud grow system.

My system is based on using a cloner, veg system and separate flowering system together. It not just about one aspect of the grow. 

You can't get hung up on just one part of the equation. The cloner is just as important as the flower unit. Without good clones you have nothing.

The veg system is what we take all of our cuttings from. The plants are also allowed to get big enough to flower and produce massive amounts of bud.

Having the veg system lets us run many strains without having to run mother plants for each one. 

In my State each plant over 12" counts as mature even if it's not flowering. So each mother plant takes away from my total allowable flowering amount.

My thread has detailed plans on PDF for each system, parts lists, photos and instructions on the entire grow from start to finish. If you read the whole thread you will see what I mean.

I really don't see the comparison between Earl and myself other than he is also using Aero/NFT for flowering.

I do have massive amount of respect for Earl though. He knows his shit well. Nothing wrong with the way he is doing his grow.

But I'll tell you a little secret...if Earl tried my system he would never go back to all the chillers, pumps and hoses, etc...


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

Bravo stinkbud well said loving the system more and more u ever try og kush


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

where can I find these .PDF files?


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The main purpose of the sprayers is not to provide water. You could do that with a plain NFT design. The sprayers purpose is to aerate the water before it come into contact with the roots. So the sprayers are actually adding air to the roots, not just water. It's all about getting O2 to the root system in the simplest way possible.


in that case, wouldn't it be more simple to properly aerate the res water?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 30, 2009)

multisonic said:


> where can I find these .PDF files?


I should know the answer to this because I went back and looked it up just so we could have the answer when guys like you asked, but now I haven't a clue what page it's on. I may even have wrote it down somewhere. And furthermore I have no idea how long ago it was I did that. A few days or a week? Man, I found the good medicine tonight. Maybe someone else remembers?


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I should know the answer to this because I went back and looked it up just so we could have the answer when guys like you asked, but now I haven't a clue what page it's on. I may even have wrote it down somewhere. And furthermore I have no idea how long ago it was I did that. A few days or a week? Man, I found the good medicine tonight. Maybe someone else remembers?


here ya go, Clicky here 

```
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?p=1600736#post1600736
```
here is the stand alone version

```
https://www.rollitup.org/1600736-post742.html
```


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

SOG said:


> here ya go, Clicky here
> 
> ```
> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?p=1600736#post1600736
> ...


 (thanks much)


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 30, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> You are correct, page 75 is a good one.
> 
> Here is one that I've found even more helpful though: Untitled1 went to the trouble of putting a little PDF together that never got much attention, but it is a great one. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1621506-post822.html



This is the one I was thinking about.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

something wonderfull is going thanks stinkbud and everybody on this great forum peace to all


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna throw this up in 2 places:

How to deal with tap water that's 9.6 PH and 700ppm? Suggestions welcome. I think it's having an ill effect on my cloning success.

Note: I do use PH down (obviously in large quantities) 

Thanks!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 30, 2009)

multisonic said:


> I'm gonna throw this up in 2 places:
> 
> How to deal with tap water that's 9.6 PH and 700ppm? Suggestions welcome. I think it's having an ill effect on my cloning success.
> 
> ...



That water isn't fit for human consumption. Who's trying to make you drink that??? Are you sure on the PH?


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You have to remember that the flower system is just one small part of the whole StinkBud grow system.
> 
> My system is based on using a cloner, veg system and separate flowering system together. It not just about one aspect of the grow.
> 
> ...


very nice work stink, and the reply before nicely done man,

im on page 50 trying to find that type of shit out lol, 

i like earls alot he does know his shit, funny thing is i was thinking of using a small fridge for a chiller,

i forget what u said, he has to use a big pump/chiller becuase he runs hoses upside down?...

i might spend 40$ and get a square pvc post, im still trying to adjust these sprayers i got , iunno if they gonna work with nutes

but this is just a practis thing for a friend so will see il get pics soon of what i got,

stand,holes drilled in , need some sort of pots, cloner is done up, need to seal harvest and veg and ill be ready to go 

i think i need a new pz of 1/2 pvc for sprayer system tho, 

oh and i found some 18 gal bins at wall mart 

 im gonna take pics of my sprayers 

ONE QUESTION::: for cloner system i took sprayer out had a way line spraying up about foot in a half

think my pump is good?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> something wonderfull is going thanks stinkbud and everybody on this great forum peace to all


Hey bubler...i was thinking of how the best way to use netting on this system. My first guess would be that once i get a handle on the size of my plants after these beasts are done. Build a frame of some sort that covers all the 3 systems? but wouldnt that be a bitch to harvest one unit when the screen covers it all? maybe make small individual frames for each unit? hmm anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## SOG (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey bubler...i was thinking of how the best way to use netting on this system. My first guess would be that once i get a handle on the size of my plants after these beasts are done. Build a frame of some sort that covers all the 3 systems? but wouldnt that be a bitch to harvest one unit when the screen covers it all? maybe make small individual frames for each unit? hmm anyone have any thoughts?


here's an idea for you
replace the two L shape on the top of the support beams with a T shape connector, this will give you an extra spot to mount 
then make a rectangle shape tubing with another T's to attache to the top support beams, drill through the tubing to weave your "removable net" inside the rectangle shape then mount it on to on the support beams 

*Top view*












*side view*


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

Your on it dirthwalker you can do it easy just buy the netting and put 2 to 3 layers you can zip tie the netting to the frame its real simple u might half to modify the stand to go higher thats easy too just a hacksaw and a couple connecters bam your done i just staple my netting to my walls i do have a freind that has the elec gray pvc piping its really strong compared to the standerd white pvc he has his netting zip tied and it works great but hey i think with modifing your stand and simple zip ties youd be all good actually know that i think about it get the heavy duty zip ties because your gonna be using co2 and brand new bulbs after every harvest this way your gurannted the highest yeild possible and just think everybody i know and on this forum changes there bulb every 6 months to a year ouch u can get bulbs wholesale at 1000bulbs.com peace bro and great job on your grow your going to excell fast knoldge is power its up to you on how far u can take it im taking to the limit lol get money bro


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 30, 2009)

Ps try the og kush if u love the cheese youll love the og kush all my peeps only want the og kush its my personal fav and anyone that tryes it sayes its the best they ever had the taste is supurb and at harvest time theres hardly any leaf to take off its amazing i tell u matter of fact im going to take a bong hit right know yaaaa hey dirthwalker and stinkies if u smoke out of glass buy some 90percent rubbing alcohol and some salt you pour out your bong water pour in some rubbing alchol and pour in some salt about a table spoon is enough i usually just pour a little in and wish around the alchol and salt the resin instally comes off then just pour the alcholsalt back in the container to re use the next time after u do this rinse bong or pipe out real good with water and you will have a bong or pipe like the day you bought it nothing like taking a bong or pipe hit out of a brand new glass peice know u can peace bros


----------



## SOG (Jan 31, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Ps try the og kush if u love the cheese youll love the og kush all my peeps only want the og kush its my personal fav and anyone that tryes it sayes its the best they ever had the taste is supurb and at harvest time theres hardly any leaf to take off its amazing i tell u matter of fact im going to take a bong hit right know yaaaa hey dirthwalker and stinkies if u smoke out of glass buy some 90percent rubbing alcohol and some salt you pour out your bong water pour in some rubbing alchol and pour in some salt about a table spoon is enough i usually just pour a little in and wish around the alchol and salt the resin instally comes off then just pour the alcholsalt back in the container to re use the next time after u do this rinse bong or pipe out real good with water and you will have a bong or pipe like the day you bought it nothing like taking a bong or pipe hit out of a brand new glass peice know u can peace bros


my recipe also calls for some rice in there with the salt and the 90%, works like magic 
(reuse the leftover???, do you smoke that much, or that cheap.... kidding )


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 31, 2009)

SOG said:


> here's an idea for you
> replace the two L shape on the top of the support beams with a T shape connector, this will give you an extra spot to mount
> then make a rectangle shape tubing with another T's to attache to the top support beams, drill through the tubing to weave your "removable net" inside the rectangle shape then mount it on to on the support beams
> 
> ...


 
SOG...Dude you are the man, i was just trying to design on paint.LOL That just saved me a big embarasment.


I love it! bubler,sog, stink...YOU GUYS ROCK!!!

One thing you can add is a support pipe centered on each end that holds the co2 tubbing running the length of the posts above the plants... then you can just plug one end into the feed line for all 3 units.


BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Stifling (Jan 31, 2009)

andyman said:


> are you making the led units or buying them?
> I bought one and it works great. I wanted to make one since there is not much to it at all. I took mine apart in the first 5 min I had it. The problem is the 10mm super bright led's of these next generation lights are like $3 bucks apeace. I have recently became a light vender for a large company. My cost on them is Like $2.50-3.50 depending on the color of red or blue. They ones you buy are cheaper than making them unless you live in hong kong or china were they make them. My 112 led unit cost me less than $100 I cant buy the led's by themselfs that cheap. I really like the way my led works though. gettin ready to order some super big cfl and some hid lights next week. Maybe them led's will come down more, They allready have since last year when I started looking at them. peace


Actually, I was thinking of building it myself. There is a place online that sells LEDs and they charge $120 for 1000 of the red ones I'm looking for. I'm still looking for a good place for blue and other colors, best price they have is $400 for 1000 of the blue I want.

I've seen some real cheap ones on eBay, but all the sellers are in China and I don't know how good the quality is. I'm thinking of making a test purchase of a hundred for like $10 just to try them out.

By the way, these are the low power LED. 1000 of them will be run at like only 50-60 watts total or so. My goal is to build 3 panels, one for the veg and 2 for the flower. If I could get it to work it'd be a dream come true, 180 watts to run what is now using up about 550 watts now, what with cooling fans and all.

Don't know if I can do it, but I think it will be fun to try. And the experimenting will be good for me, heh.


----------



## SOG (Jan 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> SOG...Dude you are the man, i was just trying to design on paint.LOL That just saved me a big embarasment.
> 
> 
> I love it! bubler,sog, stink...YOU GUYS ROCK!!!
> ...


with pleasure Dirt 
so you want to also incorporate a co2 feed line at the site level, 
hmmm... very interesting idea

out of the two sets of support beams we usually have
used the internal ones in the diagram to build the net over
then shorten the outer ones for aesthetics, 
the shorter ones can be made bit taller and sealed on one side, and a quick connect for the co2 on the other end

you can also make this a stand alone line that taps into the current support beam mount location or a simpler drop stick style 
that can be dropped into any location

something like this?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey bubler...i was thinking of how the best way to use netting on this system. My first guess would be that once i get a handle on the size of my plants after these beasts are done. Build a frame of some sort that covers all the 3 systems? but wouldnt that be a bitch to harvest one unit when the screen covers it all? maybe make small individual frames for each unit? hmm anyone have any thoughts?


You could drill holes in the plant supports and run a string like a shoe lace. But...

It seems to me people spend too much time trying to fix something that's not broke.

My plant supports work well as they are. You have support on both sides of each plant. You have unlimited places to tie the plants onto the supports.

The plants help support each other along with the twist ties. I'm able to move the branches around when needed (for more light).

Check out the first photo and ask yourself what is wrong? All I can see is a whole shitload of Blueberry. The biggest batch I've grown by far!

When I look at these photos I don't think "this sucks! I need to fix everything!"

True genius lies in the ability to make something simple, not complex.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 31, 2009)

SOG said:


> with pleasure Dirt
> so you want to also incorporate a co2 feed line at the site level,
> hmmm... very interesting idea


No you don't...

You want your CO2 released as high as possible because CO2 is heavier than air.

If you released it at mid level it will just pool on the floor.

There are two good ways to release CO2:

1) Buy a CO2 hose. It's a hose with little holes that run the entire length. Run this over the top of your plants. This is what I use.

2) Attach the hose that comes with the regulator to the back of a circulating fan. The fan will blow the CO2 around the room and help circulate the air also.

Both of these solutions are simple and have years of proven success.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 31, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Ps try the og kush if u love the cheese youll love the og kush all my peeps only want the og kush its my personal fav and anyone that tryes it sayes its the best they ever had the taste is supurb and at harvest time theres hardly any leaf to take off its amazing


A lot of people love the Kush strains. NYC Diesel is like that. Great taste and smell.

Those Indicas knock me on my ass though! I can only smoke them late at night. They make me into a zombie. Kind of like "Night of the Living StinkBud" if you know what I mean.

I like a little more Sativa in my bud for the day. I have a strain called Purple Silver. It's clone only and the best of the best.

It tastes and smells just like Welches grape juice. I shit you not. The high is a perfect balance of head and body.

I wish all you guys could grow it!


----------



## YaK (Jan 31, 2009)

SOG said:


> here's an idea for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is really brilliant! I like the way you think and design, very impressive. But I agree with Stinkbud in that it's just way more simple to do it his way, and ditch the nets.

I tried the whole net thing, didnt work for my carefree style of growing. I've seen pics of SCROG grows that blew me away... but too much work.

Keeping it simple keeps it easy. Still, your design skills are awesome. +rep man.

Also, is Bubblerking the only one who replaces bulbs every grow? that'd cost a fortune, I'm way too cheap for that.

great thread, very addictive.

I did a variation of stinks system... but with flood and drain, and it's ridiculously easy.


----------



## SOG (Jan 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> No you don't...
> 
> You want your CO2 released as high as possible because CO2 is heavier than air.
> 
> ...


Thanks, point taken!



YaK said:


> this is really brilliant! I like the way you think and design, very impressive. But I agree with Stinkbud in that it's just way more simple to do it his way, and ditch the nets.
> 
> I tried the whole net thing, didnt work for my carefree style of growing. I've seen pics of SCROG grows that blew me away... but too much work.
> 
> ...


Thank you YaK, that's very kind of you
through this together for Dirthawker
myself, ill be going with SB style supports


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 31, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> why do you have the blue one inside the green one it supose to set on the top of the lid with a hole cut in the lid and the same hole cut in the bottom of the green one
> just my 2 cents worth
> maybe i missed something


You did. This line: "I wanted [Stinkbud's] designs, but lower profile." I can't waste all that height. I'm not deviating from the prove formula because I can, but because I have to. Just look at the tiny cab I have to work with... Wish I had the means to imitate Stinkbud entirely, but I can't. Plus, it leads to other innovations this way. Many people on just this one thread have taken Stinkbud's designs and added their owne personal flavor - for better or even sometimes worse. Maybe even Stinkbud will incorporate a few of these new ideas into his setup, you never know. 

My two cents.


----------



## sparat1k (Jan 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have a strain called Purple Silver.


Did you get that from a local pharm? I can't find it on the www.


----------



## andyman (Jan 31, 2009)

Stifling said:


> Actually, I was thinking of building it myself. There is a place online that sells LEDs and they charge $120 for 1000 of the red ones I'm looking for. I'm still looking for a good place for blue and other colors, best price they have is $400 for 1000 of the blue I want.
> 
> I've seen some real cheap ones on eBay, but all the sellers are in China and I don't know how good the quality is. I'm thinking of making a test purchase of a hundred for like $10 just to try them out.
> 
> ...


dude dont mess with the led's unless there at least 10mm ones or they just dont put out the same amount. even if you use a shit load of low power ones they just dont have the mcd's you want. THis is why people who tryed led's when they first came out didnt like them cause they didnt do much. now the newer generation led's 10mm or bigger are very good. but not cheap. the higher the mcd rating the better. the low power led's wont help much unless you have them dam near on top of the plants. Ive bought a few books and did countless hours reading online pros and cons of the led's and they types. everyone with the lowpower led's end up quit using them and selln them. the high power ones like potpimp or I have work great. I have to turn my plants every day cause they lean twards the side that my led's are on. The love it.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> A lot of people love the Kush strains. NYC Diesel is like that. Great taste and smell.
> 
> Those Indicas knock me on my ass though! I can only smoke them late at night. They make me into a zombie. Kind of like "Night of the Living StinkBud" if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


lol stinky i from the bay area there is a lot of kush strains but the og kush i have is a clone only underground only when u smoke it it gets u high right know and when u come down its like you never smoked.anything real clean i had a clone of a plant years ago called berry tasted and smelt like welchs grape juice unfortunatlly once peeps starting smking the og kush it ruined the berry but hey you know what they say weed is like a fine wine everybody has a taste for different flavors on a another not you should alwalys run your co2 line taped or zip tied to your fan this way all the co2 is dipersed evenly


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You could drill holes in the plant supports and run a string like a shoe lace. But...
> 
> It seems to me people spend too much time trying to fix something that's not broke.
> 
> ...


Your so right Stink... K.I.S.S thats what makes your system so great. 


somebody was testing red grape last night, and now has a new favorite!!! dude this red grape is unreal..anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## whysohigh (Jan 31, 2009)

thats about the ph of my tap usually around 8.6 to 9.4 i even use buffer solution to calibrate my digital ph meter, so im pretty sure on my numbers. i dont drink it tho and neither does anything i grow.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You could drill holes in the plant supports and run a string like a shoe lace. But...
> 
> It seems to me people spend too much time trying to fix something that's not broke.
> 
> ...


 lol stinkbud thers nothing complex about a net i personally cant figure for the life of me why someone would want to go in there garden and use bread ties to hold up there buds if you have a net use ziptie and forget about it but hey what do i know kiss is rule and netting is as simple as it gets just think no more of getting your hands and clothes reaking of bud once my netting is put up i just relax and watch my buds get huge not dam i got to go in my room and use some ties to hold up my branches but to each his own a true genius is alwalys open mineded not my system is great and cant get any greater like the commet about replacing your bulbs everyround who does this does it really work try it u just might shock yourself peace bros knoldge is power and a closed mind will never let u excell


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 31, 2009)

look at my leaf ask yourself what do u see indica or sativa or a perfect mix


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 31, 2009)

For me, the only thing I want to add to stinks system is the eventual automation of water and nutes, then it would be the true set it and forget it setup! But I can't complain, for my first grow I think things are progressing well! You can check out my journal in my sig!


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Those look awesome to me, how do I get a cut?! Hahaha.


bubblerking said:


> look at my leaf ask yourself what do u see indica or sativa or a perfect mix


----------



## ihaveadream (Jan 31, 2009)

hey stink
If this idea has alrighty been brought up sorry this post is long as fuck lol. Anyway reading high times they were talking about the idea of using fog from a fogger instead of sprayers. I read more and am incorporating this idea into your brilliant aeroponic setups. It seems like it would work great filling all the gaps with fog giving every inch of roots great oxygen, moisture, and nutrients. Also you wouldnt have to build all those damn pvc things with all those pumps you could hook systems together and run them off one fogger if they have the same nutes therefore preventing the use of the 1/2 inch pvc, all those 1/2 inch pvc fittings, and all the misters. Also there will be no nutes or any pvc shit in the roughneck rez. so this will be more room for fog and roots. They are saying now that this idea of fogponics is the future of hydro especially in this sort of a set up. My seeds are sprouting now cheese, trainwreck, white rhino, great white shark, and lemon skunk plus a couple of purple kush clones that i will take when the seeds get a little bigger for a uniform grow. Seeds are sprouting now I have only built the cloner so ill work on getting a system set up and ill let yall know.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 31, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Those look awesome to me, how do I get a cut?! Hahaha.


Lol id give u one if i could bro


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 31, 2009)

ihaveadream said:


> hey stink
> If this idea has alrighty been brought up sorry this post is long as fuck lol. Anyway reading high times they were talking about the idea of using fog from a fogger instead of sprayers. I read more and am incorporating this idea into your brilliant aeroponic setups. It seems like it would work great filling all the gaps with fog giving every inch of roots great oxygen, moisture, and nutrients. Also you wouldnt have to build all those damn pvc things with all those pumps you could hook systems together and run them off one fogger if they have the same nutes therefore preventing the use of the 1/2 inch pvc, all those 1/2 inch pvc fittings, and all the misters. Also there will be no nutes or any pvc shit in the roughneck rez. so this will be more room for fog and roots. They are saying now that this idea of fogponics is the future of hydro especially in this sort of a set up. My seeds are sprouting now cheese, trainwreck, white rhino, great white shark, and lemon skunk plus a couple of purple kush clones that i will take when the seeds get a little bigger for a uniform grow. Seeds are sprouting now I have only built the cloner so ill work on getting a system set up and ill let yall know.


Ultrasonic fogging is special, do your research first. You will find that the nutrients are anything but the same.

Expect pH swings and plant nutrient problems. I opt to just use the fogger to build fine root structure in the beginning of the veg stage using pure RO water.


----------



## ihaveadream (Jan 31, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Ultrasonic fogging is special, do your research first. You will find that the nutrients are anything but the same.
> 
> Expect pH swings and plant nutrient problems. I opt to just use the fogger to build fine root structure in the beginning of the veg stage using pure RO water.


Yea i just starting reading more it would be hard to incorporate the fog into the flowering room system. To give u an idea of the nutes im using im going by stinks nute schedule. U think i should only do the fogger in the cloner for 3 weeks or should i also use it in the veg system for week 3-6?


----------



## ihaveadream (Jan 31, 2009)

O also this is the fogger i plan on using 

http://www.futuregarden.com/cgi-bin/shop/70-1048.html


----------



## legasaurs (Jan 31, 2009)

finally subscribe


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Work with the density of your fog and use it to develop fine roots in any system, be careful as it might make the environment a bit too damp. Do not use a fogger as the main way to feed a plant, it will not work. It is a long road of tinkering ahead of you.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey *Stifling*,

I love what you did with Stinkbud's aeroponic design that you posted on page 279. I plan on building something similar this summer. My workspace will be 2ft by 4ft. Could you give us some pointers how you constructed yours? I'd really appreciate knowing what mod's you did and how it all fit together.

Thanks! 

Shrike


----------



## DoubleBubble (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a quick question for those that have seen and done this can you help me?Have you ever had a plant that grows SUPER slow comapred to others from seed? When it gets big enough FINALLY that you take clones from it will it grow at a normal rate or slow like the mother? Thanks guys!kiss-ass


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 31, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I have a quick question for those that have seen and done this can you help me?Have you ever had a plant that grows SUPER slow comapred to others from seed? When it gets big enough FINALLY that you take clones from it will it grow at a normal rate or slow like the mother? Thanks guys!kiss-ass


Some plants just have a hard time of it in this cruel world. You'll notice that in this system, at each step of the way, as the plants progress from clones to veg and then to the flowering chambers, the number of available slots gets fewer so a few non-performing plants get "laid off" between clone-veg and veg-flower.


----------



## westmich (Jan 31, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Some plants just have a hard time of it in this cruel world. You'll notice that in this system, at each step of the way, as the plants progress from clones to veg and then to the flowering chambers, the number of available slots gets fewer so a few non-performing plants get "laid off" between clone-veg and veg-flower.


Evolution


----------



## repvip (Feb 1, 2009)

Started my first flush a couple days ago! Some of those buds look picture perfect No doubt this will be the best grow I've ever done. Oh wait.. it's like #3 haha.

Since I've been doing my flush I've been checking the ppm and pH daily. I use pH strips... I've already gone through two milwaukee brand digital pH probes... eff that ish. anway.. I was reading it under the HPS light and freaked out! The green pH was right on, but the other indicators were off the chart! I've been doing nightly res changes because of this!! haha 

Have you noticed after adding clearex to your water the ppm drops? I think the sugars chelate metals... rendering them harder/impossible to detect with the EC meter.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 1, 2009)

But this is a plant that was started from t ONE seed in a $800/1oz bag that was unreal. It has been a slow grower but looks very healthy. What I am wondering is if once it is large enough to take clones will those clones act normally or be very slow growers? I guess it depends if it was a root stunt thing or something environmental. 
It was germined in PT 11/26
Potted 11/29 
Repotted 1/26 (5" tall and bush-topped at 3")That is it on the back far right in the pic. The little bitty one is a new California Orange, and the little one behind and to the left is a new Blueberry Feminized. The two on the far left are Blueberry fems for the next batch of clones, and the one bushy one is setting deeper in the tub is a Bubble Gum mother from last Oct. She has given me 40 cuttings and the one between her and the ONE IN QUESTION is a replacement for her (one of her clones).
What is the consensus? Am I destined to have a super slow growing strain? I still have to presex it. It could be a boy.


----------



## Stifling (Feb 1, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey *Stifling*,
> 
> I love what you did with Stinkbud's aeroponic design that you posted on page 279. I plan on building something similar this summer. My workspace will be 2ft by 4ft. Could you give us some pointers how you constructed yours? I'd really appreciate knowing what mod's you did and how it all fit together.
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate your interest. I mostly did anything I could think of to minimize the vertical and horizontal footprint. To start I made it so that nothing would protrude from the end caps, and they are in fact sealed with silicone inside and out.

In the first picture you'll see the fitting I made for a modified drain. It's a grommet I got at the hardware store used to make hollow rivets, I think. It was a bit too short so with a C-clamp I pressure fitted a 2" piece of brass tubing that I got at a hobby shop. This is then epoxied to the bottom, from the inside, so that it lays perfectly flat on the inside. I squeezed it down tight with a clamp until it hardened a bit since I don't want any water pooling inside the post. Using a hose clamp I attach tubing to direct the draining water back into the reservoir.

Also, the water inlet is attached thru the top of the post, and not the endcaps. It's at a slight angle so that the hose won't go directly over the post but more along the side of it. I cut pieces of garden hose to length, and added fittings, to attach each post inlet to the pump outlet splitter. I use the garden hose instead of hard fitting pvc pipe because it allows me to switch out posts easily, so I can move plants easily to even out the growing without having to take them out of the holes.

These two modifications probably save 6-12 inches of horizontal length.

The nozzles are the same, one in between each two pot holes, so in these posts there are actually only 3 nozzles between the 4 holes. The water drains slowly enough that the roots get plenty. 

To save vertical space, I use a 28 quart generic Sterlite storage container, spray painted black on the outside. These aren't the most resilient containers, so I nest it inside another. You can't tell in a picture, but I laid a strip of tape vertically on the front of the tub before spraypainting, then removed it when the paint dried. This allows me to see the water level inside the reservoir.

In the third picture you may notice that I drilled a tiny hole in the post by the end cap. Because the post and pump is a mostly sealed system, without this hole air pressure builds up and pushes the pots out of the holes. 

I only fill it to 4 gallons, which I marked on the tub, and top it off when it falls to 3 gallons, which I also marked. This way I don't have to take the top off or anything since it's a real pain in the ass.

You may notice the wooden frame is much smaller than you would think. I did this purposely so that by angling the tub correctly I can slide the tub out from under it and out the closet door. If I had not done it this way I would have to remove the whole system every time I needed to get into the tub. In fact, if i need to top off the reservoir I just do it through a pot hole, as I avoid moving the tub if at all possible.

Make sure you caulk the endcaps only at the very last, as once it is sealed you can't really change anything without removing them. It's not actually hard to remove them with a utility knife, but then you may have to wait another week for the silicone to dry after you caulk them back on. 

Besides that, everything else is the same. Same nutrients, same timer, same spacing of seven inches in all directions. Since this is only for personal use growing and I don't really want plants taller than two or three feet, I got rid of all plant supports. The friction of the pot in the hole is enough to hold it up and the plants seem fine.

I don't think I've wasted a single inch, but it does lead to the problem that it's more difficult to clean the inside of the post. Luckily, I've not really had any grime build up to the point where I've had to do anything drastic.

So there you have it, a 12" tall system with a 21" by 28" footprint good enough to handle a dozen 30" plants. I'm quite proud of it, but I'd never had done it without the wonderful information from our benefactor Stinkbud.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Did you get that from a local pharm? I can't find it on the www.


Its clone only.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Your so right Stink... K.I.S.S thats what makes your system so great.
> 
> 
> somebody was testing red grape last night, and now has a new favorite!!! dude this red grape is unreal..anyone ever heard of it?


Everyone will love your buds bro. Most people have never smoked 100% organic with a long flush. It blows them away every time.

You can grow organic with soil but you can't get as complete of a flush as you can with hydro.

The thing I pride myself on is not the size or growth rate of my plants but the taste of my buds.

You will also notice how clean the buds burn. The ashes will be white when burned all the way.

How about that after sweet taste that hangs out on the back of your tongue after each hit? That's organic baby!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> look at my leaf ask yourself what do u see indica or sativa or a perfect mix


That's a mix with a little more Sativa than I would of thought from a Kush strain. 

In fact it looks closer to 50/50. That would tell me it must have a really nice balanced high too. If it finishes fairly fast I can see why it has become a legend in such a short time.

It must be awsome! Don't you just love all the flavors there are out there. It never gets old!

I can't wait to see how your babies come out. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> lol stinkbud thers nothing complex about a net i personally cant figure for the life of me why someone would want to go in there garden and use bread ties to hold up there buds if you have a net use ziptie and forget about it but hey what do i know kiss is rule and netting is as simple as it gets just think no more of getting your hands and clothes reaking of bud once my netting is put up i just relax and watch my buds get huge not dam i got to go in my room and use some ties to hold up my branches but to each his own a true genius is alwalys open mineded not my system is great and cant get any greater like the commet about replacing your bulbs everyround who does this does it really work try it u just might shock yourself peace bros knoldge is power and a closed mind will never let u excell


That's not really the way it is though. I tie up my plants once and leave them. If I see a bud that could use more light I might move it a little but that's it.

I spend virtually no time messing with my plants support.

I'm very open minded about this though and look forward to seeing how the netting works.

I would have no problem using it if is as simple as you say.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

ihaveadream said:


> hey stink
> If this idea has alrighty been brought up sorry this post is long as fuck lol. Anyway reading high times they were talking about the idea of using fog from a fogger instead of sprayers. I read more and am incorporating this idea into your brilliant aeroponic setups. It seems like it would work great filling all the gaps with fog giving every inch of roots great oxygen, moisture, and nutrients. Also you wouldnt have to build all those damn pvc things with all those pumps you could hook systems together and run them off one fogger if they have the same nutes therefore preventing the use of the 1/2 inch pvc, all those 1/2 inch pvc fittings, and all the misters. Also there will be no nutes or any pvc shit in the roughneck rez. so this will be more room for fog and roots. They are saying now that this idea of fogponics is the future of hydro especially in this sort of a set up. My seeds are sprouting now cheese, trainwreck, white rhino, great white shark, and lemon skunk plus a couple of purple kush clones that i will take when the seeds get a little bigger for a uniform grow. Seeds are sprouting now I have only built the cloner so ill work on getting a system set up and ill let yall know.


*StinksBuds made up word of the day:*

*Hydrobator* - Someone who is constantly checking the PH, PPM and temps of their grow and is obsessed with fixing problems that don't exist.

Check out the issue of High Times coming out this June. I was just informed they are giving me the cover story.

Can you run organic nutrients with a fogger? My nutrient mix has a lot of large organic particles that would have a hard time atomizing and staying airborn.

From what I've read all those guys are running synthetic nutes. I could be wrong though.

For now I'll just have to deal with my shitty little pound harvest.

Check out this pic and trust me on this bro. All those hydrobators growing with fog wish they could grow nugs as dank as this!

Simplicity is the key! Too bad no one can find the fucking door.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I have a quick question for those that have seen and done this can you help me?Have you ever had a plant that grows SUPER slow comapred to others from seed? When it gets big enough FINALLY that you take clones from it will it grow at a normal rate or slow like the mother? Thanks guys!kiss-ass


All of my mostly Indica strains grow this way. They start off slow and do better with more veg time. 

The strains with more Sativa will shoot up fast and grow tall.

None of this has anything to do with how good the bud will come out though. If you have a dank strain it will be good no matter how big the plant is.

What may happen is the clones will grow even slower. Plants from seed usually have something called Hybrid Vigor. The first generation of seeds will always grow bigger and faster than clones from the same plant.

Some breeders inbreed too much and the strains loose the hybrid vigor of the first generation.

That's why back crossing is never as good as having the original male and female to breed with.


----------



## SOG (Feb 1, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check out the issue of High Times coming out this June. I was just informed they are giving me the cover story.
> 
> .


Congrats bro


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

repvip said:


> Started my first flush a couple days ago! Some of those buds look picture perfect No doubt this will be the best grow I've ever done. Oh wait.. it's like #3 haha.
> 
> Since I've been doing my flush I've been checking the ppm and pH daily. I use pH strips... I've already gone through two milwaukee brand digital pH probes... eff that ish. anway.. I was reading it under the HPS light and freaked out! The green pH was right on, but the other indicators were off the chart! I've been doing nightly res changes because of this!! haha
> 
> Have you noticed after adding clearex to your water the ppm drops? I think the sugars chelate metals... rendering them harder/impossible to detect with the EC meter.


Those buds look dank as fuck bro!

ROFL when I read about the strips. Good thing you didn't keep adjusting it until the color was right!

You will also notice that the PPM will start to climb back up over the next day after you start to flush.

I usually have to change the water once a day for the first two days and then just one more the last week.

I used Clearex for my whole flush last time. I ran plain water for 24hrs. before harvest. I also used the maximum recommended dosage of Clearex. 

It only took 8 days for the plants to finish the flush vs. the normal 14. The buds tasted just as sweet too!

Clearex is the shit bro!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 1, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> You did. This line: "I wanted [Stinkbud's] designs, but lower profile." I can't waste all that height. I'm not deviating from the prove formula because I can, but because I have to. Just look at the tiny cab I have to work with... Wish I had the means to imitate Stinkbud entirely, but I can't. Plus, it leads to other innovations this way. Many people on just this one thread have taken Stinkbud's designs and added their owne personal flavor - for better or even sometimes worse. Maybe even Stinkbud will incorporate a few of these new ideas into his setup, you never know.
> 
> My two cents.


thought i was helping my bad didnt mean any DISRESPECT 
good luck
peace


----------



## westmich (Feb 1, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check out the issue of High Times coming out this June. I was just informed they are giving me the cover story.


Fucking awesome! And to think we'll all be able to say we knew Stinkbud when...

Will you be going into full details of the system - how someone can do it themselves like this thread?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job of seeing the "small picture"! Thanks for sharing with us the modified building techniques you used to small up everything for a closet.

Have you completed a grow yet in it? If not, perhaps you can keep us informed on how it goes. Are you experiencing any problems with the smaller reservoirs you are using...ie, greater fluctuations in ppm's, ph or heat build up? Let us know if cleaning it becomes a chore after a grow or two, also.

Again, nice job of improvising!

Shrike


----------



## dspec (Feb 1, 2009)

Though SB's system is very efficient, its not going to be ideal for everyone. I have made the mistake of trying to over engineer some parts of it, and it proved to be more of a headache than it's worth. Though i like the flowering systems, and i am useing one for my veg...there arent many advantages of it over his veg system, other than the supports... the bigest problem i have with it, is that it is FUCKING LOUD. ive spent hours trying to make it quieter, using sound diffusion and dampening. 

Well, im using and SB inspired Veg system Aero/DWC in SCROG form to support the plants for flowering. Its cheap, small, lightweight, easy to clean, and 100% effective. I beleive i will be acheiveing the same, if not better results. I will post pics if anyone interested. BTW im using regular timer 15min every hour, and have had great success, in everything, cloner, veg, and flower. One thing i did notice is that some nutrients will collect on the bottom because it sits still for a while, but i added air stone and it works fantastically. 

My grow is all thanks to this thread...i couldnt decide which route i wanted to go until i read all 200+ pages. I knew aero was the most effiecent but i thought it was too complicated for me. Over all, i think you guys should take what he says seriously but do your own thing, make it perfect for your situation.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 1, 2009)

Well said dspec. Everybody knows i am very new to growing, especially if you look at some of my earlier questions. But i have followed stinks directions from the beginning, along with his opinions on how i could improve, and with the help of many on this thread (you know who you are) I feel as though i can compete with long time veteran growers.
Like Stink says, "once you understand the concept then you can modify anyway you want" 

peace and happy growin folks!!


----------



## Stifling (Feb 1, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Great job of seeing the "small picture"! Thanks for sharing with us the modified building techniques you used to small up everything for a closet.
> 
> Have you completed a grow yet in it? If not, perhaps you can keep us informed on how it goes. Are you experiencing any problems with the smaller reservoirs you are using...ie, greater fluctuations in ppm's, ph or heat build up? Let us know if cleaning it becomes a chore after a grow or two, also.
> 
> ...


 
I do experience a bit of fluctuation, but the plants don't seem to mind. The PPM will range from 1200 to 2100 and I've taken to ignoring the pH so long as it is between 5 and 6. I think it doesn't bother the plants because it happens rather gradually over like a week or so, I think mostly because of water loss.

My biggest problem so far has been that the plants grow so damn fast and big still, LOL. This is my first grow with this so I started out with some skunk seeds Attitude threw in for free with my last purchase ( of auto-kush grown in soil ). I put the clones in when they are only like 8 inches tall and next thing I know they're faceplanting into the light reflector. I've taken to tying them down so they grow across my closet like vines. It's working out great tho, just starting to get nice budding. I'll throw in a pic of them later if you want, but it's naptime for them right now and I'm trying to be real anal about the dark period. Keeps my bad habit tendencies down, heh, else I'd never stop looking at them.

Luckily I got some White Widow and Blueberry vegging now for my later grows. They seem to be growing much slower and shorter, and appear perfectly suited to a 4 foot veritcal space. Bushy as hell though, I love it.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 1, 2009)

dspec said:


> Though SB's system is very efficient, its not going to be ideal for everyone. I have made the mistake of trying to over engineer some parts of it, and it proved to be more of a headache than it's worth. Though i like the flowering systems, and i am useing one for my veg...there arent many advantages of it over his veg system, other than the supports... the bigest problem i have with it, is that it is FUCKING LOUD. ive spent hours trying to make it quieter, using sound diffusion and dampening.
> 
> Well, im using and SB inspired Veg system Aero/DWC in SCROG form to support the plants for flowering. Its cheap, small, lightweight, easy to clean, and 100% effective. I beleive i will be acheiveing the same, if not better results. I will post pics if anyone interested. BTW im using regular timer 15min every hour, and have had great success, in everything, cloner, veg, and flower. One thing i did notice is that some nutrients will collect on the bottom because it sits still for a while, but i added air stone and it works fantastically.
> 
> My grow is all thanks to this thread...i couldnt decide which route i wanted to go until i read all 200+ pages. I knew aero was the most effiecent but i thought it was too complicated for me. Over all, i think you guys should take what he says seriously but do your own thing, make it perfect for your situation.


mine is not loud at all you can hardly hear it i use drain plugs it works fine the loudest on mine is the fan that cools the light


----------



## ihaveadream (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the info stink i will absolutely read that article in high times when it is out. thanks for your expertise time to get to work


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 1, 2009)

STINK
congrads. on the high times cover
you are the MASTER


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 1, 2009)

I really appreciate the info StinkBud!
I will just grow it and see how it ends up growing. Of course I will let you guys know!


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats on the HT article Stinkbud!


----------



## car washer (Feb 1, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Congrats on the HT article Stinkbud!


I have read the first 206 pages and can't find the answer to this question...

After tap root comes out and you put seedling into veg unit...Do you hit it immediately with nutes and how much? Al B I believe wouldn't support nutes at this point.

I guess is there some exact moment when you start (2nd set of leaves coming or more than one root etc) and how much do you give them before increasing to prescribed formula?

thanks.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 1, 2009)

car washer said:


> I have read the first 206 pages and can't find the answer to this question...
> 
> After tap root comes out and you put seedling into veg unit...Do you hit it immediately with nutes and how much? Al B I believe wouldn't support nutes at this point.
> 
> ...


After three weeks, when the clones move to veg is when you start with nutes. Here is what Stinkbud wrote:

*I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth: 

Botanicare Nutrients: 
126ML Cal-Mag Plus 
180ML Liquid Karma 
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula 

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of 
veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop. 

I adjust my PH to 5.8 *


----------



## car washer (Feb 1, 2009)

My question was when to give seedlings nutes not clones. Sounds like clones get the phd water for 3 weeks etc. Does someone know from experience when and how much nutes initially for seedlings placed into system. Thanks


Picasso345 said:


> After three weeks, when the clones move to veg is when you start with nutes. Here is what Stinkbud wrote:
> 
> *I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
> 
> ...


my quesion
Smyo


----------



## car washer (Feb 1, 2009)

My question was about seedlings not clones. Does anyone know from experience when and how much nutrients to give seedlings placed into the system? Maybe they get treated like clones with 3 weeks of phd water etc.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 1, 2009)

car washer said:


> My question was about seedlings not clones. Does anyone know from experience when and how much nutrients to give seedlings placed into the system? Maybe they get treated like clones with 3 weeks of phd water etc.


Wait until you have a few sets of "true" leaves and your plant will ask you for nutes. Pay attention to the plant and you won't have to ask us. Your plants respond in a few hours in a hydroponic system as compared to a few days in soil.


----------



## repvip (Feb 1, 2009)

car washer said:


> My question was when to give seedlings nutes not clones. Sounds like clones get the phd water for 3 weeks etc. Does someone know from experience when and how much nutes initially for seedlings placed into system. Thanksmy quesion
> Smyo


Rule of thumb: Fertilize when the cotyledons turn yellow (the first two leaves that sprout with the seed).

How much? Follow package directions. You want a ppm? Try 1000 at first.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/313621d1233538881-connecting-pump-1-2-pvc-100_1745.jpg

pics of my system so far what u guys think?

its for my friend, im going to do a half system of this 1

lil to hard for me this build and setup man im sure 3 of these systems would produce alot if not more than stink said

AWESOME fucking work everybody here im a broke ass so it take a while to get pics of my small system but picture this thing in half


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 1, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/313621d1233538881-connecting-pump-1-2-pvc-100_1745.jpg
> 
> pics of my system so far what u guys think?
> 
> ...


pics of my cloner system
and close ups of harvest system..

what u guys think

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/147728-connecting-pump-1-2-pvc-6.html


----------



## jem (Feb 1, 2009)

so add 159 ml clonx to clone machine it does not specify i am using the 18 gal contaniers toughneck do i just fill them right above pump. also with flushing use clear x how much for the two week flush is this the right stuff i got everthing elso sweet cal mag liquid karma pure blend bloom and pure blend grow
i am going to get the quart sixe in the clearx and clonx


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's not really the way it is though. I tie up my plants once and leave them. If I see a bud that could use more light I might move it a little but that's it.
> 
> I spend virtually no time messing with my plants support.
> 
> ...


hey bro i love your setup its baddass for real ive bought every setup none to man and more your system kicks ass period im convinced matter of fact i feel sorry for peeps that arnt doing this setup know netting works trust me i use to be a nonbeleiver till i saw my bros getting record yeilds i put up 2 layers of net in my garden i got 2 pounds off of one 1000 look at the pic thats my og kush with 2 layers of net what happens is your branches spend energy to hold themselves up all plants do whats so great about netting is the plants rest on the net and all the energy goes to the buds look how big my buds are they alwalys got the signal to fatten up because ther being held trust me guys the nets will give you higher yeilds


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 2, 2009)

would every one please stop buy and check out my new thread thanks to all


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/157320-tattoo-contest-bud-shos-only.html


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 2, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stinkbud, what do you think of this design? Its a 10 gallon inside a 14 gallon and the pumps sits in the bottom of the 14. I sure do owe you alot tho, will all the instructions and supplies list. I've tested this out and I think its going to work great. I wanted your designs, but lower profile.
> 
> Do you forsee any issues with this? I think since the resovoir is so small, ph and ppm will have to be checked daily. Heat may be an issue too, with my 400w HPS right below 1 resovior plus I used the 396 pump. I might be able to get away with a 264 or whatever the next lower one is.
> 
> I threw in a pic of my cab too.


Nice - that looks cool!


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

stinkbud hats off to your hightimes cover. peace 

Anyone have problems with there plants in veg. haveing the stalk burst at the bottom by the netpot?
It looks like when the incredle hawk rips threw his cloths cause he outgrows them. Im thinking its just the stawks getting bigger but not sure. Ive never seen this before in other grows. Is this cause there growing so quick? These plants are growing so fast I can see a dif by the time I get home from work. The plants are only about 2-3" tall with some roots about 18-20" long allmost 2 weeks old from seed. All from seed no cuttings yet

Thanks all


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Everyone will love your buds bro. Most people have never smoked 100% organic with a long flush. It blows them away every time.
> 
> You can grow organic with soil but you can't get as complete of a flush as you can with hydro.
> 
> ...


Ya know what my friends said at the superbowl party?

''This is the best bud ive ever seen!" and then they tasted it, and guess what? it was even better then it looked!" 

and its only one week out of harvest!


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ya know what my friends said at the superbowl party?
> 
> ''This is the best bud ive ever seen!" and then they tasted it, and guess what? it was even better then it looked!"
> 
> and its only one week out of harvest!


GREAT JOB.


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

every one needing them homeaid repeat cycle timer plans I promised I will be building a 2nd one for a dif room shortly and will post good directions and schematics. I just have to get the extra $$ to buy the supplys.
peace & happy growin


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 2, 2009)

HEY ANDY
im running 3 pumps on one 15 amp timer thats preset to 1 min. on /4 min. off do you think i need to add a relay or somrthing
thanks for any help


----------



## robotninja (Feb 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ya know what my friends said at the superbowl party?
> 
> ''This is the best bud ive ever seen!" and then they tasted it, and guess what? it was even better then it looked!"
> 
> and its only one week out of harvest!


Can't wait till my friends are saying the same thing, Stinkbud should get a book deal! Aeroponics for dummies, or something like that


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> stinkbud hats off to your hightimes cover. peace
> 
> Anyone have problems with there plants in veg. haveing the stalk burst at the bottom by the netpot?
> It looks like when the incredle hawk rips threw his cloths cause he outgrows them. Im thinking its just the stawks getting bigger but not sure. Ive never seen this before in other grows. Is this cause there growing so quick? These plants are growing so fast I can see a dif by the time I get home from work. The plants are only about 2-3" tall with some roots about 18-20" long allmost 2 weeks old from seed. All from seed no cuttings yet
> ...


lets see the cover!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 2, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Can't wait till my friends are saying the same thing, Stinkbud should get a book deal! Aeroponics for dummies, or something like that


 
you callin me a dummy? LOL


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> HEY ANDY
> im running 3 pumps on one 15 amp timer thats preset to 1 min. on /4 min. off do you think i need to add a relay or somrthing
> thanks for any help


Depends on what size pumps they are. most of the 400gph use only a few amps but the startup draw is more like 8-9 amps. so 3 may be just too much. other peeps on here are running several no problems but I think that they will be buying new timers when I wont with the relay/contactor.

if you look at some of my pics in my project album you will see how easy it is to build.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> Depends on what size pumps they are. most of the 400gph use only a few amps but the startup draw is more like 8-9 amps. so 3 may be just too much. other peeps on here are running several no problems but I think that they will be buying new timers when I wont with the relay/contactor.
> 
> if you look at some of my pics in my project album you will see how easy it is to build.


i seen your timer where did you get it does it come in a kit
thanks


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> i seen your timer where did you get it does it come in a kit
> thanks


bought the box at a surplus electronic store. striped the guts out since I just wanted the box. bought an "IDEC" gt3w multi function timer (sequence type) with options repeat cycle timer is the key. $60
including the socket it plugs into. Then bought a contacto/relay from work and mounted that inside it with it. later on I added a switch and indicator light on the front of the box. It cost me a little more to build than buying a pre made one, but I think mine will outlast them and can handle a heavyer load. plus if one part goes out I only have to buy that rather than pitching the whole thing. or you could just add a contactor power strip thing to an existing timer if you allready have one. Then you could run as many pumps off that one timer as the contactor was rated to handle. if you need anything more feel free to p.m. me
peace


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Stink, do you think I could run pump on the EZ-Cloner (from page 1) 15min on 15min off? I already have have a Minute timer but it's in my vegging room. I just don't want to by another one, I have like 7 of the the 15 minute ones. Thanks IGG


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

added a new album to check out.
peace yall


----------



## bfunner69 (Feb 2, 2009)

how far do you keep your lights away from the tops of your plants? - 

ive read 1ft 2ft 3ft - people seem to all contradict each other. - if your looking for DENSITY - for the dense factor - how far should i keep the light away from the tops?


----------



## DoobyDoo (Feb 2, 2009)

Word of warning to y'all (once again!): GET A CONTACTOR!!!!

The C.A.P. timer will support two pumps at most. I've been running three for a bit over a week now (was waiting until payday to get a contactor... bad move) and had a bit of a tragedy this morning. When I woke up and checked on the plants, they were all wilted over and drying out. Of course the timer craps out when the HPS is on! I have no idea how long they were without water for... I remember hearing it go on just as I was drifting off to sleep, so at most they were without water for 7 hours or so... not very long, but plenty long enough when under an HPS.

The babies (clones and veg plants) are OK and will survive. The girls that are a week into flower I'm not so sure about... the bottom parts of the plant have perked up, the top is still very wilted. We'll see. Worst-case scenario they don't make it and I'm set back three weeks. It could be much worse... lesson learned.

I checked out my timer without a load attached and it still works fine, so there's some cash saved. I hooked it up to a 50A contactor bought from a local pool/spa supply place (I know 50A is overkill, even for 5 pumps, but I do _not _want to worry about this happening again!) and it has been working perfectly since.

Also, congrats on the High Times cover Stink!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks andy


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> thanks andy


no problem anytime bigtimeroofer

I cant belive this thread/grow class 
is allmost up to 300 pages
rock on

ps added new boomers/fungi album check it


----------



## SOG (Feb 2, 2009)

hey guys, looking for some advice about strains.
almost a given, I'm bound to make some mistakes with my first batch on the SB system
wondering which strain is a strong/forgiving and recommended to start my first batch with

it will prob be a medium size Indica, due to 7' grow space height limit
I'm naturally drawn to few legendary strains id like to run at some point
AK47, Chronic, Kali Mist, OG Kush, White Russian, White Widow
whats your guys take on these for a fairly SB newbie operator


----------



## andyman (Feb 2, 2009)

SOG said:


> hey guys, looking for some advice about strains.
> almost a given, I'm bound to make some mistakes with my first batch on the SB system
> wondering which strain is a strong/forgiving and recommended to start my first batch with
> 
> ...


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds-sensi-star-female-2858-p.asp
its a very easy first timer plant and is hardy. good all around one to keep even once you have the system dialed in. Im keeping it to use as a standard to breed from and blueberry for my personal tasty treats.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 2, 2009)

nice fungi andy how long does it take to grow


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 2, 2009)

I went with BB and Jack Herer for my first grow. I would reccomend going with some feminized seeds, sure sucks to see a big beautiful plant grow some balls! I wish I had Kali Mist and AK-47 though, I love a good energy high!


andyman said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds-sensi-star-female-2858-p.asp
> its a very easy first timer plant and is hardy. good all around one to keep even once you have the system dialed in. Im keeping it to use as a standard to breed from and blueberry for my personal tasty treats.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 2, 2009)

ok, I'm worried that my timer is going to fry with the 3 pumps hooked up to it. I'm wondering how many of you guys (or gals) have 3 or more pumps hooked up to your Art DNE. The timer is supposed to be rated for 15 amps and that should be well within the range, right?


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 2, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> ok, I'm worried that my timer is going to fry with the 3 pumps hooked up to it. I'm wondering how many of you guys (or gals) have 3 or more pumps hooked up to your Art DNE. The timer is supposed to be rated for 15 amps and that should be well within the range, right?


im not sure what page its on but a little ways back they were talking about your start up amperage being high enough on all 3 to cook the timer. theres some pics and discussion on using a contactor, i think its andyman thats did that one.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 2, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> ok, I'm worried that my timer is going to fry with the 3 pumps hooked up to it. I'm wondering how many of you guys (or gals) have 3 or more pumps hooked up to your Art DNE. The timer is supposed to be rated for 15 amps and that should be well within the range, right?


I believe that an ECO396 has a starting draw of 8Amps, if you could stagger them going on by a few seconds you should be ok. Starting them all at the same time will eventually cause your expensive timer to fail.

Andyman has a great work-a-round, check out his photo album called projects. You can incorporate your timer into it with no problems, basically the contactor controls the pumps and your ART-DNe controls the contactor on/off. The only load on your ART-DNe is the contactor on a seperate circuit than your pumps.


----------



## jem (Feb 2, 2009)

were do you get a contacter i got dne 1 timer for 100 bucks and want to run 5 pumps off it what do i need a relay were can i get one do you know a sight online or were to by one what are they called a relay they need to plug up to a power strip


----------



## jem (Feb 2, 2009)

hey to be a bug were is a good bank to get ak47 i can only find dwarfs i want regular foull size ak like stinks


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 2, 2009)

You can get them from serious seeds on the tude.


jem said:


> hey to be a bug were is a good bank to get ak47 i can only find dwarfs i want regular foull size ak like stinks


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 2, 2009)

Stink Bud is there ANY way I could get a signed copy of your High Times cover? I will send it to you or Pay Pal you and you send one to me so you can maintain your privacy? I would gladly donate a little extra for the Stink Bud Cause so you can pass on more love. I just feel it would be an honor since you are such a great guy! I am sure I am not the ONLY one. We could pitch in to get you a PO Box or something.Peace brother and I riding the Karma Train! You are an inspiration Bro!

kiss-ass


----------



## pharlow (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Stink Bud is there ANY way I could get a signed copy of your High Times cover? I will send it to you or Pay Pal you and you send one to me so you can maintain your privacy? I would gladly donate a little extra for the Stink Bud Cause so you can pass on more love. I just feel it would be an honor since you are such a great guy! I am sure I am not the ONLY one. We could pitch in to get you a PO Box or something.Peace brother and I riding the Karma Train! You are an inspiration Bro!
> 
> kiss-ass



down to do the same !


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Stink:
How do you handle the co2 during the flushing cycles? I was under the impression that co2 at the flushing cycle would decrease the potency so it was wise to cut the co2 off during this period. well if we are sog, dont we always have some plants in flush or close to flush so when is the co2 cut off? I ask because im am at a refill time on my co2 and I can see a difference on this 2nd batch over the 1st in that the 1st had plenty co2 and i got pretty good yield out of it, while the 2nd batch has only had 1 wk of co2 b4 the tank ran out and its looking way smaller than the 1st at this time, the 2nd batch is at around 5wks now and it will be fri b4 i get the tank back so then it will only be a couple days of co2 b4 the 6th wk which begins flush for the 2nd batch. an so forth an so forth , do you see where im am getting confused here?


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

jem said:


> were do you get a contacter i got dne 1 timer for 100 bucks and want to run 5 pumps off it what do i need a relay were can i get one do you know a sight online or were to by one what are they called a relay they need to plug up to a power strip


here is a 3 pole so you could run 3 power strips off it up to 40-50amps of start up pumps.http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ABB-Definite-Purpose-Contactor-DP40C3P-1-3pole-120v_W0QQitemZ280272331759QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item280272331759&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

this one is a double pole 30 amp like I used, good price exept shipping is a bit high http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DEFINITE-PURPOSE-Contactor-110V-Coil-600V-30A-2Pole_W0QQitemZ200303799657QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Circuit_Breakers_Transformers?hash=item200303799657&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

try these at graingers or other stores that have heat/ac parts or hot tub parts maybe. any home lighting or power breaker kinda store will have a def purpose contator. http://by.optimost.grainger.com/go/298-3232/a01103r0702523i0po16132523i0q3136ccd4/?oplink=http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/productIndex.shtml?operator=prodIndexRefinementSearch&originalValue=120v+contactor&L1=Contacts%2C or http://by.optimost.grainger.com/go/298-3232/a01103r0702523i0po16132523i0q21ja68cb/?oplink=http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/productIndex.shtml?operator=prodIndexRefinementSearch&originalValue=120v+contactor&L1=Contactors%2C

Just make sure you get one using 110-120 v.a.c. not 24v like many furnases use, hope this helps


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok guys this is my first aero/ntf grow and I need some help.
I belive I have some leaf tip burn from adding the nuits to early maybe?.
also the bottom of the stawks are swelling and cracking/getting bigger or looking bruised or something. Its only on a few and the rest are fine. Same with the leaf burn its only a few. The roots are all long as hell most in the water allready (and its a 45 g tote) most are just over 2 weeks by maybe a day or 2. These are all from bag seed to test first exept the 3 power skunk are from seed about a week old. My ph down wont be here for 2 more days cause I orderd a gallon. its at 7.1 rt now and I think this is causing the stem problem on the few.  the ppm is at 1360 for now. Does any one know if these are nuit locked or had theres look like this before. The one leaf I have pictured is set out over night so thats why it looks so dry.
Stinbud or stinkbuddys please tell me what ya think. I feel like an overprotective mother. lol
Thanks for everyones help
peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

also does anyone know how to make it so those pictures come out bigger so you dont have to click on them?
thanks


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> also does anyone know how to make it so those pictures come out bigger so you dont have to click on them?
> thanks


Upload your pics on this hosting site (http://www.hostmypic.org/) and then use that URL. Sorry to hear about the other problems, I don't have a solution.


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks picasso345


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like root rot or fungal infection. What does the bottom side look like?


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Looks like root rot or fungal infection. What does the bottom side look like?


thanks dubB83
bottom side? the roots are fine and super long and vigorus. I think there are only 4 out of like 20 that are like this. a few others were but it went away. I am using stinkbuds veg recipe and am only at 1360ppm. It allmost looks like some little pest was in the stawk but it doesnt make since cause its only by the neoprene collar and no were else. and the tops and roots are fine and huge. I allmost cant take some of them out of the vegger to switch into the flower unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Stink Bud is there ANY way I could get a signed copy of your High Times cover? I will send it to you or Pay Pal you and you send one to me so you can maintain your privacy? I would gladly donate a little extra for the Stink Bud Cause so you can pass on more love. I just feel it would be an honor since you are such a great guy! I am sure I am not the ONLY one. We could pitch in to get you a PO Box or something.Peace brother and I riding the Karma Train! You are an inspiration Bro!


We need to keep our security top priority bro. I wish I could send you a signed mag but you would have to send me your address.

I don't want to know where anyone lives. I could never live with myself If I caused someone to get busted.

I am very flattered though. I will talk with High Times and see if there is someway for you guys to buy signed copies from them.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 3, 2009)

DoobyDoo said:


> Word of warning to y'all (once again!): GET A CONTACTOR!!!!
> 
> The C.A.P. timer will support two pumps at most. I've been running three for a bit over a week now (was waiting until payday to get a contactor... bad move) and had a bit of a tragedy this morning. When I woke up and checked on the plants, they were all wilted over and drying out. Of course the timer craps out when the HPS is on! I have no idea how long they were without water for... I remember hearing it go on just as I was drifting off to sleep, so at most they were without water for 7 hours or so... not very long, but plenty long enough when under an HPS.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mishap. This has been a worry of mine also. But so far ive been running 5 pumps off of one cap dne timer with no problems .. after reading about a few problems, i really need to get me a contactor. Its interesting that you can just buy one at a pool store, what and how do you hook it up? I am such a dummie when it comes to electrical stuff.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> Hey Stink:
> How do you handle the co2 during the flushing cycles? I was under the impression that co2 at the flushing cycle would decrease the potency so it was wise to cut the co2 off during this period. well if we are sog, dont we always have some plants in flush or close to flush so when is the co2 cut off? I ask because im am at a refill time on my co2 and I can see a difference on this 2nd batch over the 1st in that the 1st had plenty co2 and i got pretty good yield out of it, while the 2nd batch has only had 1 wk of co2 b4 the tank ran out and its looking way smaller than the 1st at this time, the 2nd batch is at around 5wks now and it will be fri b4 i get the tank back so then it will only be a couple days of co2 b4 the 6th wk which begins flush for the 2nd batch. an so forth an so forth , do you see where im am getting confused here?


I can't imagine how CO2 would decrease potency. The "high" of a plant is pretty much decided by genetics.

I don't have a choice anyway because I always have three batches flowering at once. If I shut my CO2 off for two weeks at a time I might as well not have it.

I have grown both with and without CO2 and the only difference I've noticed is that the plants grow faster with CO2.

The stems are thicker and the internode length is shorter also.

The only downside to CO2 is having to have the bottle filled twice a month. I have to drive 20 miles and lug that heavy bottle up and down the stairs!

The extra 4oz. is worth it though.

I love to take the biggest, burliest guys I know and turn them into sniveling, crying, eye bulging, pink faced babies. With just one bong hit....

I would have to say my buds are potent.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ok guys this is my first aero/ntf grow and I need some help.
> I belive I have some leaf tip burn from adding the nuits to early maybe?.
> also the bottom of the stawks are swelling and cracking/getting bigger or looking bruised or something. Its only on a few and the rest are fine. Same with the leaf burn its only a few. The roots are all long as hell most in the water allready (and its a 45 g tote) most are just over 2 weeks by maybe a day or 2. These are all from bag seed to test first exept the 3 power skunk are from seed about a week old. My ph down wont be here for 2 more days cause I orderd a gallon. its at 7.1 rt now and I think this is causing the stem problem on the few.  the ppm is at 1360 for now. Does any one know if these are nuit locked or had theres look like this before. The one leaf I have pictured is set out over night so thats why it looks so dry.
> Stinbud or stinkbuddys please tell me what ya think. I feel like an overprotective mother. lol
> ...


It's good that you posted those pics bro. That's called "damping off disease".

It is caused by having the stem area too wet.

What you need to do is go in and scrape off the bad rotted crap from the outside of the stem. Take a little baking soda and coat the outside of the wound. 

The baking soda will dry out the branch and allow the plant to heal itself. Eventually the stem will grow back to normal if you caught it soon enough.

This is rare but has happened to me once before. I was able to fix it with no ill effects to the plant.


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's good that you posted those pics bro. That's called "damping off disease".
> 
> It is caused by having the stem area too wet.
> 
> ...


Never heard of that. Learn somethin hear everyday. thanks so much I am forever in your debt.


----------



## repvip (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> We need to keep our security top priority bro. I wish I could send you a signed mag but you would have to send me your address.
> 
> I don't want to know where anyone lives. I could never live with myself If I caused someone to get busted.
> 
> I am very flattered though. I will talk with High Times and see if there is someway for you guys to buy signed copies from them.


Speaking of security... was wondering if anyone had any tips on smell-proofing?

Been doing some reading.. it sounds like the best way would be to vent from the flower room to another, "scrubber" room, that scrubs all odors with ozone, then exhaust this somewhere else.. maybe an attic or chimney?


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a carbon filter in the flower room that vents directly into the return air register of the house HVAC. No smell whatsoever in the house, you can see a pic of it in my journal. 


repvip said:


> Speaking of security... was wondering if anyone had any tips on smell-proofing?
> 
> Been doing some reading.. it sounds like the best way would be to vent from the flower room to another, "scrubber" room, that scrubs all odors with ozone, then exhaust this somewhere else.. maybe an attic or chimney?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

i do the same thing


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's good that you posted those pics bro. That's called "damping off disease".
> 
> It is caused by having the stem area too wet.
> 
> ...


Any idea on prevention so it doesnt happen again. or know what whould cause this. moister ovously? thanks


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I can't imagine how CO2 would decrease potency. The "high" of a plant is pretty much decided by genetics.
> 
> I don't have a choice anyway because I always have three batches flowering at once. If I shut my CO2 off for two weeks at a time I might as well not have it.
> 
> ...


well at least i dont have to go so far to get the refill! ok then so I'll be keeping the co2 on then thanks stinkbud.


----------



## jem (Feb 3, 2009)

they are 5 weeks in flowering i used my digital camera but you can use the coputer to relly zoom in. what am i looking for the white hairs or the stuff on the leaves were are the tricomes you said you want them cloudy i need help


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Any idea on prevention so it doesnt happen again. or know what whould cause this. moister ovously? thanks


Make sure to keep the stems dry.

I've found two different type of net pot collars. One is thin and made of neoprene. The other is twice the thickness and made of high density foam.

I really like the thick foam ones better. None of the water gets past the collar onto the stem like I've seen the neoprene ones do.

As soon as water goes up the stem you may have problems with rot.

The foam collars seal the stem better so you don't have rot problems.

They also support the plants better.


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Make sure to keep the stems dry.
> 
> I've found two different type of net pot collars. One is thin and made of neoprene. The other is twice the thickness and made of high density foam.
> 
> ...


Great, I will keep my eyes out for them thanks


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Great, I will keep my eyes out for them thanks


I have both kinds, except mine are the same thickness. Stinkbud must like the one on the left better?


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

THANKS PICASSO 
mine are like the one on the rt
I think these got wet from another problem with the tub. it had some burs on it were I cut the wholes out. will fix that after work. Mine are a little over a half inch thick.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 3, 2009)

stink im almost finished!, friend is gonna LOVE IT.

im going to be growin tomatos in mine and its gonna be a half system, i think it will be ALOT easier for me to make considering im a dumb ass with this type of stuff(i saw someone make a few smaller systems with less pvc) who was that?

but check it out stink ill post it one more time cause i wanna see what you folks gotta say about it, considering im going to give it away to a friend soon(obviously he paid me) 

thanks dudes!

for mine im going to spend the extra buck and probly get pvc post, i might order it shit where i am its 40 bucks a 10 ft pz.


----------



## jem (Feb 3, 2009)

i picked up a pocket microscope it is 60x to 100x it is hard to see the budz though is that right what am i lookinf for


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 3, 2009)

jem said:


> i picked up a pocket microscope it is 60x to 100x it is hard to see the budz though is that right what am i lookinf for


Pluck a leaf off the plant and sit at a desk and get a good look at it. Here is a nice guide. I find looking at the trichomes on the edge of the leaf are easiest to see.

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=168


----------



## SOG (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Make sure to keep the stems dry.
> 
> I've found two different type of net pot collars. One is thin and made of neoprene. The other is twice the thickness and made of high density foam.
> 
> ...


are you referring to the Blackstar Neoprene Collars


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 3, 2009)

SOG said:


> are you referring to the Blackstar Neoprene Collars


Those look nice.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone notice the stinkbud system appearing on eBay?

System 1

System 2

Yeah, crazyness...


----------



## repvip (Feb 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Anyone notice the stinkbud system appearing on eBay?
> 
> System 1
> 
> ...


Wow, that is sad.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Anyone notice the stinkbud system appearing on eBay?
> 
> System 1
> 
> ...


I mean, I can see selling it for cost + $15 for labor,thats fair, some folks may not have the ability to build the system themselves, but $129.00!!?!? That's just a complete ripoff!


----------



## DoobyDoo (Feb 3, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> I mean, I can see selling it for cost + $15 for labor,thats fair, some folks may not have the ability to build the system themselves, but $129.00!!?!? That's just a complete ripoff!


Not to mention he's including a 130gph pump. I can't imagine a pump with a third the power is going to produce a very good spray. As far as a complete ripoff... have you seen what some companies charge for a hydro or aero setup? It's damn near straight-up robbery.


----------



## SOG (Feb 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Anyone notice the stinkbud system appearing on eBay?
> 
> System 1
> 
> ...


what the...


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 3, 2009)

DoobyDoo said:


> Not to mention he's including a 130gph pump. I can't imagine a pump with a third the power is going to produce a very good spray. As far as a complete ripoff... have you seen what some companies charge for a hydro or aero setup? It's damn near straight-up robbery.


I think he states a 130GPM not 130GPH so it is a 7,800GPH pump, ha ha ha it is obvious though that is is a tiny <200GPH pump from the pictures.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Anyone notice the stinkbud system appearing on eBay?
> 
> System 1
> 
> ...


Dam! I can't make them much cheaper than that myself! That's a great deal! 

It costs me about $80 in parts to build a system myself. I don't see how he can make much of a profit.

It costs about $100 to ship one of my systems. The container alone is $45 because of it's size. He's going to lose his ass when he tries to ship the system for free. 

I'm glad with the economy the way it is I can help people in ways I hadn't even thought of. It's nice to help put some food on the table for one of us StinkBuddies. I hope this guy starts charging for shipping so he dosen't starve!

It's also a little risky if you ask me. Now everyone on the internet knows where his grow is. I hope he's not growing any weed in the back room!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 3, 2009)

That was my first thought too...after shipping costs and all the parts I dont see him making much of a profit...


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Dam! I can't make them much cheaper than that myself! That's a great deal!
> 
> It costs me about $80 in parts to build a system myself. I don't see how you can make much of a profit though. Maybe $15/hr for labor?
> 
> ...


WOW that even looked like one of the pics you had of yours when you first started this thread.. Wonder if dude gives any hint to use a timer or just runs that lil pump nonstop. I bet they cant ship them for under $35 too. Shit I thought about sellin it on ebay too, but I still havent finished my flower unit yet. Im scared enough just posting on here let alone sellin on there.


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


wow used your pictures too.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Dam! I can't make them much cheaper than that myself! That's a great deal!
> 
> It costs me about $80 in parts to build a system myself. I don't see how he can make much of a profit.
> 
> ...


Being a stoner, I thought my cost on each system was ~$60 because I did not calculate items I already had when I built mine - now I agree, not much of a profit unless he is buying in major bulk!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> wow used your pictures too.


I didn't realize that he used my photos! That's fucked up!

That's copyright infringement! It's a Federal offense.

He's going to be fucked when the High Times article comes out soon. Those are some of the photos I sent them for the article.

When they use them in the article then he could face criminal charges for stealing the photos from them. They have the law on their side too.

Check this out. He can get into more trouble stealing photos than he can growing pot!

Can we report him to Ebay and point out that he stole the photos from this site?


----------



## DoobyDoo (Feb 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Sorry to hear about your mishap. This has been a worry of mine also. But so far ive been running 5 pumps off of one cap dne timer with no problems .. after reading about a few problems, i really need to get me a contactor. Its interesting that you can just buy one at a pool store, what and how do you hook it up? I am such a dummie when it comes to electrical stuff.


For $25-35, this is something you should definitely have. A 30A contactor should work just fine, but I spent the extra $8 and got a 50A one to guarantee there won't be any overload issues. You should be able to find them locally at electrical supply stores, HVAC suppliers, or pool/spa equipment suppliers. If all else fails, there is the internet... just google "30A contactor" and you'll have no problem.

Here you go. The first pic is a demonstration of my uberleet PS skills. That, and a basic diagram of how to hook it up. I currently have three pumps running, but your five will work just fine.

The second is a picture of my contactor. It is a form of switch. A contactor is a relay switch (the same thing that is in your timer, just way more heavy duty). When your timer turns on, it closes the switch and all of the current flows directly from the wall outlet to the power strip, without subjecting your timer to the large spikes of current that the pumps cause when starting. This means the electronics in your timer will stay happy for a long, long time.

Yes, I realize my wiring is sketchy as hell... I had to get this thing together in a hurry. It is possible to switch only the hot (black) leads, but I only had the female spade connectors and no wire nuts so I connected both the hot and neutral leads to the contactor. In the very near future I will be putting this all into an electrical box, complete with properly wired outlets. That will also have the benefit of being grounded.

Notes: 

-The polarity of the wires coming from the timer does not matter. One side black, the other white and you're good to go.

-The polarity of the wires coming from the wall outlet, to the contactor, to the power strip DOES matter. Make sure you are connecting black to black and white to white. T1 to L1 one color, T2 to L2 the other (if you switch both).

Again, I *highly* recommend this to anyone running this system. You do not want to wake up to what I did. As for my plants, I think two of them are goners. The other three seem to have at least a bit of life left in them... when the lights go on tonight I'm going to trim off all the dead stuff. I don't think it will be a total loss, but it is definitely a setback. Oh well... as I said before, lesson learned.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 3, 2009)

This dude has some nerve doesnt he? I think somebody should do something. At the very least he could have ask STINK for permission.

Thanks doobydoo for taking the time to help out a fellow stinkbuddy.. As soon as i get the contactor and the other parts which i am assuming is some high gage extension cord and a power strip..plus connectors and screw caps??? i will get to work on it,, and with the help of you and andy it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## SOG (Feb 3, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Those look nice.


sure do! 
i think they are also thicker then the EZ-clone 2" ones
saw a DIY collars made out of a pool noodle
this allows for any thickness one wishes for
i think 3" should do the work
any thoughts?


----------



## DoobyDoo (Feb 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks doobydoo for taking the time to help out a fellow stinkbuddy.. As soon as i get the contactor and the other parts which i am assuming is some high gage extension cord and a power strip..plus connectors and screw caps??? i will get to work on it,, and with the help of you and andy it should be a piece of cake.


Glad I could be of assistance! Hopefully others will heed the warning that was given long ago.

It really isn't that difficult and the peace of mind it provides is worth way more than the cost of building it!


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

DoobyDoo said:


> For $25-35, this is something you should definitely have. A 30A contactor should work just fine, but I spent the extra $8 and got a 50A one to guarantee there won't be any overload issues. You should be able to find them locally at electrical supply stores, HVAC suppliers, or pool/spa equipment suppliers. If all else fails, there is the internet... just google "30A contactor" and you'll have no problem.
> 
> Here you go. The first pic is a demonstration of my uberleet PS skills. That, and a basic diagram of how to hook it up. I currently have three pumps running, but your five will work just fine.
> 
> ...


Awsome


----------



## andyman (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I didn't realize that he used my photos! That's fucked up!
> 
> That's copyright infringement! It's a Federal offense.
> 
> ...


If someone reported him they would shut him down quick. They dont mess around on there if they think they might get sued or somethin. Ive had some of my sales on there shut down cause I addvertised the brand of satallite recevers I was selling. He should have at least asked stinkbud first. Im suprised his veg/cloner looking tub isnt copied strait from yours too.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 3, 2009)

SOG said:


> sure do!
> i think they are also thicker then the EZ-clone 2" ones
> saw a DIY collars made out of a pool noodle
> this allows for any thickness one wishes for
> ...


My thought is that I hope someone didn't get caught by the wife using the good knife to cut pool noodles, lol.

I could go with slicing and drilling, but using the knife to shape those things is is too much...I'd just buy them.


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I didn't realize that he used my photos! That's fucked up!
> 
> That's copyright infringement! It's a Federal offense.
> 
> ...



If the person copied the photo and put it up on ebay they'll pull his ad. If he is linking to the photo on here all you need to do is have a mod change the photo he's linking to into some of the nastiest porn you can think of but with the same file name.. That screws with them, and will get the thing closed too.


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 3, 2009)

SOG said:


> sure do!
> i think they are also thicker then the EZ-clone 2" ones
> saw a DIY collars made out of a pool noodle
> this allows for any thickness one wishes for
> ...


 
Any thoughts? Yea, I think I need to drive to the store for some sausage, crackers, and cheese cause I really have the munchies now.


----------



## SOG (Feb 4, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> My thought is that I hope someone didn't get caught by the wife using the good knife to cut pool noodles, lol.
> 
> I could go with slicing and drilling, but using the knife to shape those things is is too much...I'd just buy them.


lol, i have to agree with you on that 
the guy was building a DIY bubbler without any baskets
he is using them in a way so they hold over the top lid
(updated images above)


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I didn't realize that he used my photos! That's fucked up!
> 
> That's copyright infringement! It's a Federal offense.
> 
> ...


hes not making much at all, 

where im at to buy parts it was pretty exspensive for pvc and 40$ for pvc fence post as to why i didnt get it, actually cost me alot, 

ppls here said they got stuff for alot cheaper,

that guy sellin that with pics man that funny,

u know u a pro when stink lol...

forget that punk


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 4, 2009)

I noticed the system on e-bay was using a really small pump. I bet it's a piece of crap pump that dies super quick. I would be surprised if it has enough pressure to make the sprayers work. What's too bad is some guy is going to slam that system together and that person won't take the time to put "fit and finish" touches that the fine stinkbud system has (your pictures are proof). I personally spent a good half hour just smoothing out the rough edges on my 2" holes on the fence posts. Think of all the rough edges that e-bay piece of crap will have, all the bits of pvc floating in the water, getting sucked up into the pump, icky... If you want to do something right you have to do it yourself. The person who is trying to profit from the fruits of your labor could care less if the system works.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 4, 2009)

well i shot a message to the guy on ebay selling stinks design, heres his response;

"And?"

also heres his new cloner if thats what you want to call it

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Plant-AEROPONIC-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ170299579492QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item170299579492&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

everyone should blow up this guys inbox, maybe hell get sick of 80 RIU hate mail messages a day, here he is, just click 'contact member' 
http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/jalmer6?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1181

edit-- my bad hes on here also https://www.rollitup.org/members/jalmer6.html

im pretty sure you have to have an account to mail him tho. what a little shit head.


----------



## Skeksis (Feb 4, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> If the person copied the photo and put it up on ebay they'll pull his ad. If he is linking to the photo on here all you need to do is have a mod change the photo he's linking to into some of the nastiest porn you can think of but with the same file name.. That screws with them, and will get the thing closed too.


I like this idea... kind of reminds me of how "Goatse" got started. LOL


----------



## jem (Feb 4, 2009)

het stink the guy that stole your design and is profiting off it i blew his inbox up for you also i will tell all the bidders to go to your sight to build it themselves to screw with that asshole. I got a question i just bought a pocket microscope with built in light. It goes from 60x to 100x i cant see the buds at all is that because 60x is to much i focused and everthing please help


----------



## SOG (Feb 4, 2009)

jem said:


> het stink the guy that stole your design and is profiting off it i blew his inbox up for you also i will tell all the bidders to go to your sight to build it themselves to screw with that asshole. I got a question i just bought a pocket microscope with built in light. It goes from 60x to 100x i cant see the buds at all is that because 60x is to much i focused and everthing please help


60x - 100x is a lot of magnifying, couldn't see a thing myself the first time i used it!
try it first with a simple item until you get comfortable with the magnifying action
stick a bud right into the end of the scope(so it doesn't move), 
pull the top lens all the way out, then use the zoom gently while keeping your eyes focused


----------



## andyman (Feb 4, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> well i shot a message to the guy on ebay selling stinks design, heres his response;
> 
> "And?"
> 
> ...


I cant belive he didnt even change his name from riu to ebay. You would have at least thought that. His system says complete too no timer for the pumps bet that doesnt grow "complete" buds lol


----------



## andyman (Feb 4, 2009)

I would give him heck on ebay but them he would know my name. cause you have to have an account to send shit. karma will get him in the long run so no one should really worry about it. That kinda karma will probly be 10x as bad as just regular karma. lol


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.

I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post. So i had to get my mmcguyver hat on and finally decided to make a stent so to speak with some 1/4" copper tubing, pushed it through an wha la drainage! So dont veg your seedlings too long! I think the one plant could produce 3-4 ounces on its own! 

One other tradgedy happened while I was sleeping as well, the tie down on the main stem of the above monster broke and I came in to see the main cola right up against the lense of the reflector, doh! It was only slighty scorched so hopefully it will recover. Quite the happening today!


----------



## andyman (Feb 4, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.
> 
> I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post. So i had to get my mmcguyver hat on and finally decided to make a stent so to speak with some 1/4" copper tubing, pushed it through an wha la drainage! So dont veg your seedlings too long! I think the one plant could produce 3-4 ounces on its own!
> 
> One other tradgedy happened while I was sleeping as well, the tie down on the main stem of the above monster broke and I came in to see the main cola right up against the lense of the reflector, doh! It was only slighty scorched so hopefully it will recover. Quite the happening today!


dude that sucks. what size post are you running. hope it works out for ya


----------



## YaK (Feb 4, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.
> 
> I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post. So i had to get my mmcguyver hat on and finally decided to make a stent so to speak with some 1/4" copper tubing, pushed it through an wha la drainage! So dont veg your seedlings too long! I think the one plant could produce 3-4 ounces on its own!
> 
> One other tradgedy happened while I was sleeping as well, the tie down on the main stem of the above monster broke and I came in to see the main cola right up against the lense of the reflector, doh! It was only slighty scorched so hopefully it will recover. Quite the happening today!


I think you should take the copper out! a stint type situation is a good idea, but please do not use copper, I heard that it leaches into your nutrient soup. could be detrimental. Hopefully someone who knows for sure will chime in and set the record straight.

I was going to make a chiller from one of those small dorm fridges once, and did a post about it, I heard from more than one person that copper lines were a big "no-no" because they leached into the soup.

maybe use plastic or vinyl or something else?

hope it works out for you.


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I thought about it, but I also thought since its used for drinking water it must be safe?


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 4, 2009)

YaK said:


> I think you should take the copper out! a stint type situation is a good idea, but please do not use copper, I heard that it leaches into your nutrient soup. could be detrimental. Hopefully someone who knows for sure will chime in and set the record straight.
> 
> I was going to make a chiller from one of those small dorm fridges once, and did a post about it, I heard from more than one person that copper lines were a big "no-no" because they leached into the soup.
> 
> ...


Yeah - I have heard that too about the copper being bad. It is documented in Ed Rosenthal's classic, "Marijuana Success Indoors, Garden Tours and Tips". A grower in the book cooked a whole crop making a chiller out of copper fridge parts... it's enough to keep me from using ANY copper in a grow. The salts in the nutrients leach the copper - small levels of copper are OK and actually beneficial - 'high levels of copper are extremely toxic even in minor excess'.

Perhaps using the copper as a short term solution (as it sounds like this is)...


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 4, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.
> 
> I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post. So i had to get my mmcguyver hat on and finally decided to make a stent so to speak with some 1/4" copper tubing, pushed it through an wha la drainage! So dont veg your seedlings too long! I think the one plant could produce 3-4 ounces on its own!
> 
> One other tradgedy happened while I was sleeping as well, the tie down on the main stem of the above monster broke and I came in to see the main cola right up against the lense of the reflector, doh! It was only slighty scorched so hopefully it will recover. Quite the happening today!


Bummer, Bro - but it sounds like you have it in control... I know the feeling... sometimes it feels like you need to live in your garden! I've seen some crazy things happen in a matter of hours - these babies are alive! They will run amok if you let em! ha ha

I made a quick reply to your copper tubing... I think you will be OK short term, but copper tubing has caused problems for others in the past. As there are many alternatives, I would use one to be safe! Just my humble opinion from things I have read. I was scared enough to never use it so, I have no first hand experience! Having said that, I have seen others utilize copper with no ill effect.

Sounds like you know pipes as well as the rest of us! (pun intended!)


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Dam! I can't make them much cheaper than that myself! That's a great deal!
> 
> It costs me about $80 in parts to build a system myself. I don't see how he can make much of a profit.
> 
> ...


Wow! Enterprising - but didn't really think it out, huh? I wanted to sell your systems too, Stink! ha ha - but true. I was going to contact you with details and see if you wanted to start a company... I wanted to do ALL the work and split (50/50)the profit with you! You think I'm shittin' but I am serious.

Imagine fabricating a couple key parts - just to polish up the systems a bit - and going head to head with Botanicare and GH!

The best ideas are often copied. You rock, Stink. Thanks for making it so easy for us to copy you!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 4, 2009)

SOG said:


> sure do!
> i think they are also thicker then the EZ-clone 2" ones
> saw a DIY collars made out of a pool noodle
> this allows for any thickness one wishes for
> ...


Yeah! Clean!


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, the copper is out, cut a piece of 1/2" pvc and managed to get that in the post through a non used netpot hole.


----------



## SOG (Feb 4, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.
> 
> I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post.


isn't there room for the roots to run down the tube?


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Under normal conditions yes, but the 3 plants on that side happen to all be overly large and one in particular is a mammoth, I think this would be the only reason to go with 5" posts. But I wont have the same problem again, the new plants all go in at about 8-12" much easier to handle that way!


SOG said:


> isn't there room for the roots to run down the tube?


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 4, 2009)

and let it stink peace bros ogkush is good to meim high as helllol dont you just love the energy of your plants i love my life


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 5, 2009)

I think this has been asked before but I can't remember the answer (it would have been awhile back).
Anyway, what is the main benefit of the flowering setup over the veg? If I only want to flower 4-6 plants at a time, couldn't I just use the veg setup which has a smaller footprint and fits in my tent better? I know I 'can' use it but I was trying to remember if there were any downsides.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 5, 2009)

i know i read it on here some where, i cant find it tho, but can someone tell me what to do when you have a male plant thats roots have grown in to the females roots. from what i remember you have to keep it alive because if you kill it the dying roots will kill the live roots its entangled with. but thats about all i know.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> every one needing them homeaid repeat cycle timer plans I promised I will be building a 2nd one for a dif room shortly and will post good directions and schematics. I just have to get the extra $$ to buy the supplys.
> peace & happy growin


you the man andy post back on here , even tho this thread should be closed lol, 300 pages gosh damn awesome site runner


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> and let it stink peace bros ogkush is good to meim high as helllol dont you just love the energy of your plants i love my life


those plants dont have much bush to them eh,

how much bud you get off a plant


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

I dunno first areo the buds will get huge though youll see hater


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 5, 2009)

HEY BUBBLER
where did you get the net or did you make it


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Wow, I had quite the little glitch this morning.
> 
> I went in my flower room to check on things and noticed that one of the units had started leaking and after further investigation I found that there was so much root mass from my giant plant that it had stopped the drainage and effectivly damned up the post. So i had to get my mmcguyver hat on and finally decided to make a stent so to speak with some 1/4" copper tubing, pushed it through an wha la drainage! So dont veg your seedlings too long! I think the one plant could produce 3-4 ounces on its own!
> 
> One other tradgedy happened while I was sleeping as well, the tie down on the main stem of the above monster broke and I came in to see the main cola right up against the lense of the reflector, doh! It was only slighty scorched so hopefully it will recover. Quite the happening today!


You guys need to realize how small the plants need to be when you take them into flower.

I know this sounds crazy but 8-10" is best. It sounds small but they grow so fast it actually ends up being a good height to start with.

That's why all you need for your veg system are cheap fluorescent lights. 

Anything over 12" will get out of control fast. They end up being 4ft. high at that starting height.

The problem with seeds if you have to let them get so big before you can flower them. They need to be at least 6-8 weeks old to flower. 

That makes for one huge plant in the end. Start using clones and keeping them under 12". That way the plants won't get so big that they plug the drain.

Cut yourself some longer plant supports if your plants are too high for the existing support.

I'm actually switching to longer supports because the CO2 has added growth than I never thought possible indoors.

I'm glad you were able to get the water to run through. The plant must be *HUGE!*


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is the stem to the beast...





You definately dont want to let them get this big!


StinkBud said:


> You guys need to realize how small the plants need to be when you take them into flower.
> 
> I know this sounds crazy but 8-10" is best. It sounds small but they grow so fast it actually ends up being a good height to start with.
> 
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> and let it stink peace bros ogkush is good to meim high as helllol dont you just love the energy of your plants i love my life


WTF! Those plants where just a few inches high a week ago! Not that I'm all that much surprised.

I love the netting bro. I can't wait to see how it works. It would be too easy to cable tie it to my existing supports.

I could run a tee where the corner is now. Then run another bar above the existing bar. That way I could use two layers of netting. One low and the other towards the top of the plants.

I think you're on to something...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Here is the stem to the beast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit bro! No wonder everything is plugged. That thing is a beast! 

My stems end up being about a third the size of that monster! I can't believe the collar hasn't exploded yet.

You are going to need a whip and chair to tame that beast! "Down girl!" Snap!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy crap! If you plan on growing them that big get 3" net cups and 5" posts!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I think this has been asked before but I can't remember the answer (it would have been awhile back).
> Anyway, what is the main benefit of the flowering setup over the veg? If I only want to flower 4-6 plants at a time, couldn't I just use the veg setup which has a smaller footprint and fits in my tent better? I know I 'can' use it but I was trying to remember if there were any downsides.


It would work great. I would use the smaller 14 gal Roughneck containers to keep the height down.

You could use netting to support the plants.

I've flowered before using the 18 gal containers and the plants end up too tall for my room.

The NFT system works better in my opinion. The roots have more support and spread out better inside the fence posts.

Some of the guys here on this thread are modifying my design to use smaller reservoirs and just one fence post.

I also have experimented with a small version of my flowering unit. It has 6 holes and works great. It uses a 10 gallon res.

This is the one you want to build! Check out the photo.


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha, that was just unintentional overvegging from seed! Her sisters stems are half as thick, needless to say I have decided to take that specimen as my main phenotype. My next batch went in at 6-12" since I was now starting from clones. Also followed stinkbud's advice and switched out my 400wmh for clones/veg and went with a 3 bulb highoutput flouro. If you look at my journal, the first system is only 6 plants!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i know i read it on here some where, i cant find it tho, but can someone tell me what to do when you have a male plant thats roots have grown in to the females roots. from what i remember you have to keep it alive because if you kill it the dying roots will kill the live roots its entangled with. but thats about all i know.


You have to keep the male alive. No big deal though. Just cut the plant back to where there are just a few small lower branches.

Now watch those branches for nuts. If you see any, pull them off. You have about a week before the male flowers are ripe enough to produce pollen.

This works good for hermies also. 

Here is a little tip for you. Let the balls grow big enough to look scary. Then clip them off and put them in a glass of water far away.

The flowers will continue to ripen and produce pollen. Save that pollen and paint it onto a couple of buds with a small paintbrush.

Now you have just bred your own unique strain! Call it something cool like tangerine purple kush. It's all in the name bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.

Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.

So I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who have taken a part in this thread. Without all of you it would be nothing.

The attitude of this thread is really unique. Very much a family kind of feeling. It's like nothing I've ever seen before. 

People helping people just because it's the right thing to do. That's the ultimate level to achieve. It pumps up your inner soul.

When I see the results of your hard work it makes me feel proud. I can only help so many people myself. This thread has allowed me to help so many others through you.

The feeling I get helping others is a natural kind of high. The best kind!

So, Thank you all for spreading the love!


----------



## Verdant (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.
> 
> Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.
> 
> ...


Dude, you're like Ghandi, Buddah, and Tommy Chong all rolled into one package. Keep up the good work man. Much love.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.
> 
> Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.
> 
> ...


One day they'll look back and recognize StinkBud as the grandfather of Open-Source Hydroponic Cannabis Cultivation!

Much love to you brother!


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.
> 
> Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.
> 
> ...


Stink, 
since we are getting all mushy here, id like to add
your a true inspiration and guide to many, proud to be one of them
Thank you for all your efforts persistence and patient with us all
God bless you, your family, and all the good people on here looking for the opportunity to do good


----------



## untitled1 (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You have to keep the male alive. No big deal though. Just cut the plant back to where there are just a few small lower branches.
> 
> Now watch those branches for nuts. If you see any, pull them off. You have about a week before the male flowers are ripe enough to produce pollen.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 300+ page thread stinky. You set the example for everyone here to follow and not just for growing, you've set the standard for attitude and kindliness as well.

Also, since you mentioned hermies what do you if you get one? Should you pull it or just remove the balls? Is it good for feminized seed?


----------



## iTHINKiCAN (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> Stink,
> since we are getting all mushy here, id like to add
> your a true inspiration and guide to many, proud to be one of them
> Thank you for all your efforts persistence and patient with us all
> God bless you, your family, and all the good people on here looking for the opportunity to do good


You know, I read a lot of these posts, been following Stink for quite some time (since I became a Member). I have seen many threads about many things, and never have I seen the true sense of why people grow this plant other than money, or personal gain. 
The amount of knowledge that you are spreading through here is not just hype or plain personal experience, but a long history of trial and error, and I'm sure tons of research - I appreciate everything.
I started building a grow cab today, 33"x30"x48". Nothing too fancy, however I did make sure to vent it very well due to the fact that I squeezed a 1000w switchable into the top. I am going to the store today to get all the supplies for the StinkBud Fence Post Cultivator... lol... I was just wondering, can anyone give me advice on what would be a good SOG seed for this small, yet very efficient space? I am doing the fence post set up, six posts, four 3" net pots each. Any advice is helpful? Oh, and does anyone think Co2 is necessary for such a small space (would I see major gains)?


----------



## Just Visiting This Planet (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud: I think (hope!) I speak for a lot of readers that owe YOU a BIG THANKS! I started reading this thread because of the title, but kept on reading it (to 300+ pages!!) because of the compassion you show. Not just for growing, or for helping others grow better, but the compassion you show everyday by helping the sickest of the sick in their time of need. I am in awe of your empathy and hope to someday reach the level of care for others that you show! 
Once Again, THANK YOU!





StinkBud said:


> At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.
> 
> Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I just had an interesting problem with my new UPS. I charged it up overnight and plugged all my 5 pumps into it this morning. It ran perfect all day. Tonight i went out there and was working in the flower room when i noticed that i didnt hear that pleasant waterfall sound. I sat there for over 5 minutes waiting...nothing!!! I went to the ups and saw that there was no lights on it or the timer. WTF!!! I immeaditly plugged the timer back into the wall outlet and it started right up. I dont know how long it was off for, I checked my clones and a few were lying down. That was an hour ago..now that the pumps are back on and the clones have already perked up. and the UPS is sitting there ...I wanna chukk it out the window!!!
> 
> Very strange.


I just picked up a new UPS, its the next bigger one rated at 485 VA. It says to find the power requirements for my equiptment multiply total watts ___ x 1.86 = VA

So i have 5 pumps at 25watts each

125 x 1.86= 232.5 VA... so I am in safe range.

but my question is? what is the total amp at startup?

any one know how much total amps from 5 pumps at start up would initialy be?


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> any one know how much total amps from 5 pumps at start up would initialy be?


bearly 1 amp for all 5 pump at any given point


```
Converting Watts to Amps:
Amps = Watts/Volts     Example: 12 watts/12 volts = 1 amp

Converting Amps to Watts:
Watts = Amps x Volts    Example: 1 amp * 110 volts = 110 watts

Converting Watts to Volts:
Volts = Watts/Amps    Example: 100 watts/10 amps = 10 volts

Converting Volts to Watts:
Watts = Amps x Volts    Example: 1.5 amps * 12 volts = 18 watts

Converting Volts to Amps at fixed wattage:
Amps = Watts/Volts    Example: 120 watts/110 volts = 1.09 amps

Converting Amps to Volts at fixed wattage:
Volts = Watts/Amps    Example: 48 watts / 12 Amps = 4 Volts
```
Amps are how many electrons flow past a certain point per second. 
Volts is a measure of how much force that each electron is under. Think of water in a hose. 
A gallon a minute (think amps) just dribbles out if it is under low pressure (think voltage). 
But if you restrict the end of the hose, letting the pressure build up, the water can have 
more power (like watts), even though it is still only one gallon a minute. 
In fact the power can grow enormous as the pressure builds, to the point that a water knife 
can cut a sheet of glass. In the same manner as the voltage is increased a small amount of 
current can turn into a lot of watts.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> bearly 1 amp for all 5 pump at any given point
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Startup draw is a ton more than one amp. Constant running is below an amp. I believe someone tested the 396 at around 6 amps at startup and something like .5 amp constant.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman
was wondering how the attitude order went
i live in ne ohio and was wondering about the delivery to the states .......thankx pm me please


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 5, 2009)

Im assuming that 5 pumps at startup would be 30amps?

if its 30 amps at startup then it says multiply total amps of all equiptment by 120 to get Volt Amp.. 
which comes to 3600!!! crap

it says dont exceed 1440 VA....


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Some of the guys here on this thread are modifying my design to use smaller reservoirs and just one fence post.
> 
> I also have experimented with a small version of my flowering unit. It has 6 holes and works great. It uses a 10 gallon res.
> 
> This is the one you want to build! Check out the photo.


Thanks SB.
That's what I was thinking about doing but a few measurements and I thought even this modified version might be too long. 
What length did you make those fence posts to hold 3 plants each? 
The guy I'm buying the fence post from said he will cut it before shipping (it's the 5x5 post on eBay). If I read your plans right, you have the holes set 7" on center. So with 3 holes per post, plus about 3" on either side of the last hole, I'm thinking maybe 22" would work (30" for 4 spots per post?). I might be able to find room for that length.

BTW for everyone... I noticed commenting on this thread being 300+ pages. There's a setting in the user control panel that allows you to change the number of posts per page displayed. I find it much easier to read long threads when set to maximum. For example, this thread has only 77 pages now. Changing your settings will make reading these long threads much easier without constantly loading the next page


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im assuming that 5 pumps at startup would be 30amps?


8 - 9 amps per pump, but thats just a rough figure. dif manufactures are dif specs and the bigger the pump the more startup amps. Im thinkin of designing a delay so that when a timer kicks on it turns each pump on 5 seconds after the other. but still the contactor is cheap and easy and works. KISS right. peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea andy, i plan on using your contactor also,,, but the contactor will be plugged into the UPS?
this sounds like a fire waiting to happen


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 5, 2009)

My new veg closet is finished and I got the first batch of clones in her. I hacked a Headband Mom up pretty good to fill a full 23 hole tray. She is pictured on the right in recovery mode... On the left are a couple OGK young Moms that will provide round 2 cuts.

Hoping for roots.

Thanks Stink - you rule!


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> At over 300+ pages this thread is turning out to be more than I had ever planned on.
> 
> Funny thing is before I started this thread, I didn't even think people would take much of an interest in it.
> 
> ...


I dont know what to say that hasnt allready been said, other than I race home from work to log on to see what I might learn and chat with the new stinkbuddy family. You did so much in good karma and it shows. and will keep showing after you get on that hightimes article. dido to all the comments quoted of this quote. You know what I mean lol


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea andy, i plan on using your contactor also,,, but the contactor will be plugged into the UPS?
> this sounds like a fire waiting to happen


 I think you will be safe. as long as all your conections are tight and not touching. If you need any help just pm me and I will be glad to try.
I really need to get off my slacker butt and draw up those timer and timer contactor plans. been getting a lot of people askin. Whats so funny Is it would take a room full of enginers way longer than a bunch of stoners on the riu forum , to make and modify/adapt this wonderfull system of stinkbuds.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> HEY BUBBLER
> where did you get the net or did you make it


 you can buy them at your local hydro store hers what the packaging looks like


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> I think you will be safe. as long as all your conections are tight and not touching. If you need any help just pm me and I will be glad to try.
> I really need to get off my slacker butt and draw up those timer and timer contactor plans. been getting a lot of people askin. Whats so funny Is it would take a room full of enginers way longer than a bunch of stoners on the riu forum , to make and modify/adapt this wonderfull system of stinkbuds.


check these out, im sure they cost more than your setup but they have these at my local hydro shop

http://www.somocohydro.com/703615.html

http://www.garden.com/item/solatel-pwx-power-expander-240-volt/


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> and let it stink peace bros ogkush is good to meim high as helllol dont you just love the energy of your plants i love my life


Yeah Bubbler - that OG is looking great. Don't ya just love OG... I can't wait to try some via the Stink method. I forget if you've finished a batch of OG in the AeroNFT unit yet? If so, how did it go?

What Nutes did you use... any idea where they max out PPM wise? In coco - I run about 1200 - 1400 with a predominantly Advanced Sensi Bloom nute mix. I plan on running the Botanicare line as Stink uses for first batches, but I have seen some great results with Advanced in other mediums. Any insight you have into the particulars of OGK would be helpful.

Also - have you used the Stink cloner with OGK cuts? If so, please disclose you general setup - pump time, water PH and water temp, room temp, RH, etc (anything else you may have used in the way of hormones, IBA, etc). In rockwool, I have found OG to take a bit longer than other strains to root (such as Headband - which I decided to try first as it seems to root very easily in other mediums).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks bubbler man i love this place its the best


bubblerking said:


> you can buy them at your local hydro store hers what the packaging looks like


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> WTF! Those plants where just a few inches high a week ago! Not that I'm all that much surprised.
> 
> I love the netting bro. I can't wait to see how it works. It would be too easy to cable tie it to my existing supports.
> 
> ...


thanks bro for real you have done helped me and so many others and im trying my damest to help in anyway i can to make the system even better than it already is wich is dam near impossible but hey the netting will make a differnce thats something i can say forsure with out a dought and i appreciate you just giving it thought the net is around 9 bucks and if you cut it in half or fours you would have nets for at least two of your systems upper and lower the other bonus is your wife will stop nagging on you about stinking up the laundry and house because your playing in your garden joke lol you know its true stink ha lol peace bro


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> Stink,
> since we are getting all mushy here, id like to add
> your a true inspiration and guide to many, proud to be one of them
> Thank you for all your efforts persistence and patient with us all
> God bless you, your family, and all the good people on here looking for the opportunity to do good


 well said bro bravo peace


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 5, 2009)

stinkbud,
so i am wondering, there must come a day in your house every three weeks where you have to move plants from clone to veg, more from veg to flower all while taking cuttings to put in the cloner, and on top of it all, harvesting a pound. do you have a specific routine when this day comes, how long does it take you? i imagine you have to start with harvesting in order to make room for everything else?


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> stinkbud,
> so i am wondering, there must come a day in your house every three weeks where you have to move plants from clone to veg, more from veg to flower all while taking cuttings to put in the cloner, and on top of it all, harvesting a pound. do you have a specific routine when this day comes, how long does it take you? i imagine you have to start with harvesting in order to make room for everything else?


I have a mini schedule, I take clones a week ahead of the cycle shift, then when that week passes, move em all around on Saturday, do res cleaning, ect. Repeat every few weeks.

I'm on a mini version of this system though. I'm only growing lollipops.


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> check these out, im sure they cost more than your setup but they have these at my local hydro shop
> 
> http://www.somocohydro.com/703615.html
> 
> http://www.garden.com/item/solatel-pwx-power-expander-240-volt/


same thing but in a nice box with a nice price tag. lol. If I wasnt a cheap/broke ass I would buy one, or if didnt want to tackle makin one.
thanks for the links.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking nice grow op


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I have a mini schedule, I take clones a week ahead of the cycle shift, then when that week passes, move em all around on Saturday, do res cleaning, ect. Repeat every few weeks.
> 
> I'm on a mini version of this system though. I'm only growing lollipops.


Kinda dumb ? been wonderin what the term lollipops is? seen it in other threads but never asked. Maybe we call it somethin else in my area and I allready know or not. thanks


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

you know what a lollipop looks like (a stem with a round thing at the the top) you take off the lower 1/3 of your plant then all the juices are focused on the top where the big buds will form instead of wasting good nutes on the smaller buds on the bottom that dont get any light


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> you know what a lollipop looks like (a stem with a round thing at the the top) you take off the lower 1/3 of your plant then all the juices are focused on the top where the big buds will form instead of wasting good nutes on the smaller buds on the bottom that dont get any light


Was kinda thinkin that but wasnt sure. So that would be to conserve space for some of these micro-sized gardens. I would assume then you could keep them closer together right. thanks


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> Was kinda thinkin that but wasnt sure. So that would be to conserve space for some of these micro-sized gardens. I would assume then you could keep them closer together right. thanks


Closer together and you don't need as much supports, there are no off shoots so it goes straight up. You put a very small clone in flowering basically.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah Bubbler - that OG is looking great. Don't ya just love OG... I can't wait to try some via the Stink method. I forget if you've finished a batch of OG in the AeroNFT unit yet? If so, how did it go?
> 
> What Nutes did you use... any idea where they max out PPM wise? In coco - I run about 1200 - 1400 with a predominantly Advanced Sensi Bloom nute mix. I plan on running the Botanicare line as Stink uses for first batches, but I have seen some great results with Advanced in other mediums. Any insight you have into the particulars of OGK would be helpful.
> 
> ...


 right on bro sounds to me like you have the real og kush ya its a hard plant to root for bigginers and pros ive got it down though from trial and error i havnt tryied the stink areo cloner yet but i just use rockwool cubes and dyna grow gel works great og kush takes at least 10 to 16 days to root shes a very tempermental strain shes likes it hot and a lot of co2 ive found that over the years she likes it to be 89 wich i know is kinda hot but she really moves and gets dark green when you keep it at 89 i have had my temps at 85 and she rocked but not like 89 almost night and day difference in growth rate i havent finished a crop yet with the stink system i put 2 8 footers / fence posts in my room i wish i would have used 3 know but hey trial and error is what its all about im still very very impressed with the over all growth rate towards the last 8 days of harvest i flush with plain water and cool my room down to 75 she sugars up hard when you do this i use dynagrow / grow 7/9/5 at veg at 420 ppm so far with no burning at all but a slight tip burn wich is perfect im sure ill bump it up to 600 ppm when shes has some decent size nugs after two weeks at 12 /12 i switch to dyna grow bloom witch is 3/12/6 i also use proteck it fights of pests and is just a catalast to getting everything moving and the plants just love it i advise you to go to dyna-grow.com to see what im talking about the stuff is amazing remember when stink said people rant and rave about the taste of his buds i get that too and its a great feeling let me tell you dyna-grow has won all kinds of awards a lot of peeps have had bad results with it because the try to put the ppm at 1000 0r 1500 to start off but you cant with this stuff its really potent thats why you cant go to high on ppm when there young i put it to 390 ppm then when they start flowering i bump it up to 420 then in the middle of flowering 550 to 600 ppm no higher or you will burn her up i use straight tap water its a amazing 40 ppm right out of the hose i hope i answerd most of your questions if you need anymore help ill do my best to help peace bro


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> bubblerking nice grow op


 thanks bromuch appreciated


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Closer together and you don't need as much supports, there are no off shoots so it goes straight up. You put a very small clone in flowering basically.


cool thanks. 

also anyone I have like 20-30 plants about 2-4" tall most about 2 weeks old. all from seeds (non fem) and there roots are sooo long. I want to move these into a flower unit soon cause the roots are so big the netcups almost dont come out of the lid. The bad part is the plants are so short and bushy but not long enough shoots to take a clone from yet. I see some of the longest roots (about 18-20") have allready gotten into the pump or got broken off or somethin, there still fine and growing nicely. Should I just keep lettin them veg till I can take clones and flower them after or just put them into flower and take clones later. Again they are all from seed and are bound to have some males. 
thanks again for everyones help on here.
peace


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Startup draw is a ton more than one amp. Constant running is below an amp. I believe someone tested the 396 at around 6 amps at startup and something like .5 amp constant.


that's a ridicules amount of amp's, Watts are the product of volts times amps.
who ever made these test must have done something wrong
based on this logic, my 14amp constant AC
wont event fire up on a 15amp 110v circuit!

he will draw exactly 1.136amp *MAX* for all 5 pumps at any given time
the first formula from my previous post should to the trick for you Dirt
125w / 110v = 1.136amp


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> that's a ridicules amount of amp's,
> who ever made these test must have done something wrong
> based on this logic, my 14amp constant AC
> wont event fire up on a 15amp 110v circuit!
> ...


Dude your forgetin bout startup amps. Like when a big ac unit kicks on and your lights dim for a second thats the second of startup amp draw, its only for a split second though then it drops back down were your sayin.


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> Dude your forgetin bout startup amps. Like when a big ac unit kicks on and your lights dim for a second thats the second of startup amp draw, its only for a split second though then it drops back down were your sayin.


that happens when the line already being pushed to its capability
I've never heard of a formula for start up added draw
Watts are the product of volts times amps!

compare it to a hose when you open it at first, it doesn't shoot more stream then it can; when it starts.
if you average the flow from first split second, it will show you statistical data that's a bit off at first
due to air expelling, time it take for the water to actually reach your node, atc...
once these are all flowing the statistical information will look different few seconds later

averages always off the first split second with a digital gauge, 
your going from 0 to 10 the first split second, averaging 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 once it reaches 10 your calculating average of 10 
that's why the first second with a digital gouge it will get all over the place at first then get the correct average

based on the logic of the tester
one cant run 5 pumps at once of a 15 amp circuit, it will blow


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> cool thanks.
> 
> also anyone I have like 20-30 plants about 2-4" tall most about 2 weeks old. all from seeds (non fem) and there roots are sooo long. I want to move these into a flower unit soon cause the roots are so big the netcups almost dont come out of the lid. The bad part is the plants are so short and bushy but not long enough shoots to take a clone from yet. I see some of the longest roots (about 18-20") have allready gotten into the pump or got broken off or somethin, there still fine and growing nicely. Should I just keep lettin them veg till I can take clones and flower them after or just put them into flower and take clones later. Again they are all from seed and are bound to have some males.
> thanks again for everyones help on here.
> peace


 flower them know when they show sex take a couple of clippings from the females peace bro


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> stinkbud,
> so i am wondering, there must come a day in your house every three weeks where you have to move plants from clone to veg, more from veg to flower all while taking cuttings to put in the cloner, and on top of it all, harvesting a pound. do you have a specific routine when this day comes, how long does it take you? i imagine you have to start with harvesting in order to make room for everything else?


It takes me a day and half to harvest and start up a new batch.

I start early on harvest day. I cut each plant one at a time. I trim all the buds and put them on a window screen to dry.

It takes all day to trim a pound. The next day I clean the room and system. Then I transfer all the plants from veg to flower.

You need to have 14 netpots and collars ready for the veg unit so water won't spray out as you remove them from the veg unit. You could turn the pump off but it's not good for the plants that get left behind.

I always have 4 plants that stay in my veg unit an extra 3 weeks. I use these 4 extra spaces for seed starts or slow growing strains.

I take cuttings from the new plants that that I just moved to the flower room. I'll move a clone into the veg unit and take a new cutting to fill the space.

Last thing I'll do is change the water and nutes in all the reserviors.

It usually takes me about a half a day to clean and restock. 

If you hang your plants to dry then you can cut harvest time down to one day. Then you can just trim the buds later when you have time.

I'll use this method if I'm strapped for time.


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> flower them know when they show sex take a couple of clippings from the females peace bro


 wont that stress them a little puttin them from early flowerin back into veg. , the cuttings I mean. Thanks


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive never had a problem they will be fine flower know i know i would peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> that happens when the line already being pushed to its capability
> I've never heard of a formula for start up added draw
> Watts are the product of volts times amps!
> 
> ...


electric motors take a lil umpf to start. Thats why most larger motors have a capacitors on them. Im going to have to cut my cord open a lil to put my amp probe/meter around it flip the switch on my timer to watch how it pegs when the pump is turned on. I do know these small pumps dont really draw to much.


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Ive never had a problem they will be fine flower know i know i would peace


 maybe I will try half and half. to experiment since thats what they were started for ( didnt want to waste my fem seeds on first time aero try).


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> electric motors take a lil umpf to start. Thats why most larger motors have a capacitors on them. Im going to have to cut my cord open a lil to put my amp probe/meter around it flip the switch on my timer to watch how it pegs when the pump is turned on. I do know these small pumps dont really draw to much.


coolness andyman 

btw:
large motors with capacitors should have listed in their spec max amp surge as a safety feature


----------



## andyman (Feb 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> coolness andyman


 please correct me if im wrong, Im misinformed from time to time. lol now ya got me wonderin so I think Im gone to test one of my pumps just so I dont wonder about it when trying to sleep. lol


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 5, 2009)

Quick tip on cloning for stinkbuddies if you need to take some clones but have no room you can put cuttings in rw in a shoe box in your refrigrater for up two 14 days yes ive done this before with great results espically with hard to root cuttings the cold preserves the cuttings and softens the stem a little then when your ready put clones in areo or whatever u use to clone ps you wont find this tip anywhere its underground


----------



## SOG (Feb 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> please correct me if im wrong, Im misinformed from time to time. lol now ya got me wonderin so I think Im gone to test one of my pumps just so I dont wonder about it when trying to sleep. lol


its all good bra, we are all here to learn from each other
your test results should put your mind at ease 

who knows maybe my schooling was all wrong


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm really embarrassed to ask this, but electronics, etc., is NOT something I mess with on a regular basis! I am expecting my timer to arrive next week, it's the aCAP ART-DNe that was recommended. Anyway, I was looking at the picture of it, and see that it has a place for one plug. Does this one timer run the pumps in the cloner, veg system, and the three flowering systems? Or do I need one timer for each pump? 
Again...sorry for my lack of knowledge...so if this one timer runs all the pumps, how do I hook them all up with only one space for a plug? I'm thinking a "power strip"? I'm in a situation where I can't ask anyone else but my extended family here...so if the answer is complicated, could you put all the details in so I can follow it? All I can say in my defense is that I built the system with no help!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 5, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> right on bro sounds to me like you have the real og kush ya its a hard plant to root for bigginers and pros ive got it down though from trial and error i havnt tryied the stink areo cloner yet but i just use rockwool cubes and dyna grow gel works great og kush takes at least 10 to 16 days to root shes a very tempermental strain shes likes it hot and a lot of co2 ive found that over the years she likes it to be 89 wich i know is kinda hot but she really moves and gets dark green when you keep it at 89 i have had my temps at 85 and she rocked but not like 89 almost night and day difference in growth rate i havent finished a crop yet with the stink system i put 2 8 footers / fence posts in my room i wish i would have used 3 know but hey trial and error is what its all about im still very very impressed with the over all growth rate towards the last 8 days of harvest i flush with plain water and cool my room down to 75 she sugars up hard when you do this i use dynagrow / grow 7/9/5 at veg at 420 ppm so far with no burning at all but a slight tip burn wich is perfect im sure ill bump it up to 600 ppm when shes has some decent size nugs after two weeks at 12 /12 i switch to dyna grow bloom witch is 3/12/6 i also use proteck it fights of pests and is just a catalast to getting everything moving and the plants just love it i advise you to go to dyna-grow.com to see what im talking about the stuff is amazing remember when stink said people rant and rave about the taste of his buds i get that too and its a great feeling let me tell you dyna-grow has won all kinds of awards a lot of peeps have had bad results with it because the try to put the ppm at 1000 0r 1500 to start off but you cant with this stuff its really potent thats why you cant go to high on ppm when there young i put it to 390 ppm then when they start flowering i bump it up to 420 then in the middle of flowering 550 to 600 ppm no higher or you will burn her up i use straight tap water its a amazing 40 ppm right out of the hose i hope i answerd most of your questions if you need anymore help ill do my best to help peace bro


Thanks, Bro! You rock!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 5, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask this, but electronics, etc., is NOT something I mess with on a regular basis! I am expecting my timer to arrive next week, it's the aCAP ART-DNe that was recommended. Anyway, I was looking at the picture of it, and see that it has a place for one plug. Does this one timer run the pumps in the cloner, veg system, and the three flowering systems? Or do I need one timer for each pump?
> Again...sorry for my lack of knowledge...so if this one timer runs all the pumps, how do I hook them all up with only one space for a plug? I'm thinking a "power strip"? I'm in a situation where I can't ask anyone else but my extended family here...so if the answer is complicated, could you put all the details in so I can follow it? All I can say in my defense is that I built the system with no help!!!
> Thanks!!


Hey Mom

You've jumped in on one of the hottest topics of the thread right now: What is the best way to run 3 or more pumps from one recycling timer?

Well the jury is still out - but for now - you can do what Stink does: outlet to UPS to timer to power strip to pump(s) (all pumps plug into the power strip). It is probably a good idea to use some sort of contactor or relay to avoid burning out your timer or pump or popping a circuit... Andyman has plans for a sweet DIY pump relay/contactor. LatinRascal also posted some shots and notes on such an item - and many others (including myself) have posted much info on this subject. All hydro stores sell light relays - if money is no object, one wired for 120 would be perfect. You could get one by CAP to match your timer - I use the MLC-4 (the 240 version) for my lights. It would be overkill - but it would be a choice solution for a pump relay.

If you dare (have the time), you can read all about it on this thread - or you can just plug it in as described above and it will work. NOTE: The UPS is rather critical as pump failure = crop failure.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 6, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Quick tip on cloning for stinkbuddies if you need to take some clones but have no room you can put cuttings in rw in a shoe box in your refrigrater for up two 14 days yes ive done this before with great results espically with hard to root cuttings the cold preserves the cuttings and softens the stem a little then when your ready put clones in areo or whatever u use to clone ps you wont find this tip anywhere its underground


Yeah - great tip... I put em in a moist paper towel(s), and then in a plastic bag. Your fridge must be no lower than 40 degrees F or they will freeze and die. The fridge will dry the paper towel out so be sure to keep it moist or your cuts will die... You can actually hold cuts like this for up to 3 months!

On a legal note: If it doesn't have roots it is NOT A PLANT. Unrooted clones are NOT plants and do count in your medical plant head-count.... Is it then legal to open a store with large floral display coolers with low light (more purple spectrum to defeat plant growth) and display and sell 100's of unrooted clones?


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Lion!!! U da shit for the quick reply! (Actually, I'm exhausted, but stayed up for a bit to see if anyone answered! Can't help it-I'm excited!) I followed the whole thread from page one. Problem then was, after I decided that I was going to build the system, some of the finer details that weren't included in any of the "complete tutorials" that Stink and others did...were buried somewhere in the 300+ pages! Grrrrr....frustrating fer sure. Plus I do see how annoying it is when someone reads only the last few pages of a really great thread and then has a million questions that were all answered in the beginning, and they don't want to read that far back. But I read it all...I swear!!!
I will look up the DIY that Andyman has...I have been messaging him anyway.
Thanks again and have a super weekend!!
Zoey


----------



## SOG (Feb 6, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask this, but electronics, etc., is NOT something I mess with on a regular basis! I am expecting my timer to arrive next week, it's the aCAP ART-DNe that was recommended. Anyway, I was looking at the picture of it, and see that it has a place for one plug. Does this one timer run the pumps in the cloner, veg system, and the three flowering systems? Or do I need one timer for each pump?
> Again...sorry for my lack of knowledge...so if this one timer runs all the pumps, how do I hook them all up with only one space for a plug? I'm thinking a "power strip"? I'm in a situation where I can't ask anyone else but my extended family here...so if the answer is complicated, could you put all the details in so I can follow it? All I can say in my defense is that I built the system with no help!!!
> Thanks!!


they all run the same timing 1 min on 5 min off, your good with one timer!
you might want to have a backup and split them into two circuits
running the same timing, in the event one goes
you can plug the others onto the single timer
this will allow time secure another timer
better then loosing the whole crop


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> they all run the same timing 1 min on 5 min off, your good with one timer!
> you might want to have a backup and split them into two circuits
> running the same timing, in the event one goes
> you can plug the others onto the single timer
> ...


Yo SOG - how's it going... I have been thinking about some sort of pump redundancy as you mentioned above...

How about 2 pumps per res both sharing irrigation duty - each running alternately 1 min on and 10 off (first pump starts 5 minutes before second pump). If one fails, your garden still lives with 1 pump running 1 on / 10 off... I know - doubles the already lofty pump requirements. Probably more appropriate for a single res system. Anyway - irrigation failure is a concern with this system. I'd love to have a bullet-proof solution.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 6, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> Thanks Lion!!! U da shit for the quick reply! (Actually, I'm exhausted, but stayed up for a bit to see if anyone answered! Can't help it-I'm excited!) I followed the whole thread from page one. Problem then was, after I decided that I was going to build the system, some of the finer details that weren't included in any of the "complete tutorials" that Stink and others did...were buried somewhere in the 300+ pages! Grrrrr....frustrating fer sure. Plus I do see how annoying it is when someone reads only the last few pages of a really great thread and then has a million questions that were all answered in the beginning, and they don't want to read that far back. But I read it all...I swear!!!
> I will look up the DIY that Andyman has...I have been messaging him anyway.
> Thanks again and have a super weekend!!
> Zoey


Thanks - but you caught me at a good time - normally I lag!

I know you read it all - so have I multiple times - but I will be damned if I can find it quickly! ha ha... when you search for something, you end up finding something else that you read for hours! ha ha

To you and the rest of y'all, a great weekend.


----------



## The Scooby Master (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Stink Bud is there ANY way I could get a signed copy of your High Times cover? I will send it to you or Pay Pal you and you send one to me so you can maintain your privacy? I would gladly donate a little extra for the Stink Bud Cause so you can pass on more love. I just feel it would be an honor since you are such a great guy! I am sure I am not the ONLY one. We could pitch in to get you a PO Box or something.Peace brother and I riding the Karma Train! You are an inspiration Bro!
> 
> kiss-ass


Yes count me in as well. I would chip in extra to get you a P.O. to get all the fan mail.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - great tip... I put em in a moist paper towel(s), and then in a plastic bag. Your fridge must be no lower than 40 degrees F or they will freeze and die. The fridge will dry the paper towel out so be sure to keep it moist or your cuts will die... You can actually hold cuts like this for up to 3 months!
> 
> On a legal note: If it doesn't have roots it is NOT A PLANT. Unrooted clones are NOT plants and do count in your medical plant head-count.... Is it then legal to open a store with large floral display coolers with low light (more purple spectrum to defeat plant growth) and display and sell 100's of unrooted clones?


 wow 3 months sweet i would only go two weeks max now i know 3 months thanks bro and i thought i was the only one lol peace


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 6, 2009)

damn the pumps run a 5amp 

thats like another whole circuit ill need to run more than 1 or 2 pumps

this is why im just making a small system hehe..


----------



## SeeMee (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to get the water from a commercial source... The cheaper choice is fizzy co2 enriched. The normal plain water is a bit more expensive.

Can I use the co2 enriched water in my hydro?


----------



## SOG (Feb 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo SOG - how's it going... I have been thinking about some sort of pump redundancy as you mentioned above...
> 
> How about 2 pumps per res both sharing irrigation duty - each running alternately 1 min on and 10 off (first pump starts 5 minutes before second pump). If one fails, your garden still lives with 1 pump running 1 on / 10 off... I know - doubles the already lofty pump requirements. Probably more appropriate for a single res system. Anyway - irrigation failure is a concern with this system. I'd love to have a bullet-proof solution.


brilliant LionsRoor!


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 6, 2009)

andyman said:


> cool thanks.
> 
> also anyone I have like 20-30 plants about 2-4" tall most about 2 weeks old. all from seeds (non fem) and there roots are sooo long. I want to move these into a flower unit soon cause the roots are so big the netcups almost dont come out of the lid. The bad part is the plants are so short and bushy but not long enough shoots to take a clone from yet. I see some of the longest roots (about 18-20") have allready gotten into the pump or got broken off or somethin, there still fine and growing nicely. Should I just keep lettin them veg till I can take clones and flower them after or just put them into flower and take clones later. Again they are all from seed and are bound to have some males.
> thanks again for everyones help on here.
> peace


 
I had the same problem and here is what i did I left them in the veg unit a little longer then i had wanted to see if they would show pre flowers. Well after they got really bushy al the roots had grown together and were getting to big(past the 12") i cut the tangled roots and removed the plants one by one and placed them into flower. Now when i placed them into flower i carefully alternating as i went and placed the roots into the flower system and made sure they were on one side of the water line in the fence post that ran down the middle then the next spot went on the other side. when i cut the roots i had to cut a good amount but i had at least 12 inches left. It took another 2 weeks for them to flower and i did in fact have 3 males in the bunch. luckily i had 2 side by side in the same fence post and the other was on the end near the rez. When they showed balls i very gently removed them roots and all. I had to cut a very small amount of roots from one plant the was behind the 2 but im talking a few small hairs. 

Do yourself a big favor and put them in flower soon, these things get big very quickly. They were all just over 12" when i put them in flower a few weeks ago and are all now at least 3 feet. i am working on tieing them down now because i dont know how much more they are going to stretch. I am not sure of the strain. oh yeah i didnt take cutting until after they showed their sex and clones are doing well.


----------



## SOG (Feb 6, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> damn the pumps run a 5amp
> 
> thats like another whole circuit ill need to run more than 1 or 2 pumps
> 
> this is why im just making a small system hehe..


that information is incorrect,
andyman should have test results soon


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> that's a ridicules amount of amp's, Watts are the product of volts times amps.
> who ever made these test must have done something wrong
> based on this logic, my 14amp constant AC
> wont event fire up on a 15amp 110v circuit!
> ...


Thanks for the help guys...and i await your test andyman.


I have a small problem that maybe the readers of this thread can help with. 
I lost my clone unit menu, I always write a diagram of what plant is what on a piece of paper and pin it up on the wall. well come to find it fell on the floor and stuck to my shoe and i found it in the yard in the rain..lol
cant read it now. so now i have 24 clones 4 different strains and dont know which is which.. i wanted to start pumping the Cheese and the Redgrape beacuse they were so dank and yielded the best. the only way i can tell them apart is about 2-3 weeks in flower. 
any ideas?


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for the help guys...and i await your test andyman.
> 
> 
> I have a small problem that maybe the readers of this thread can help with.
> ...


For the future, might I suggest using plant markers, they definitely have made life easier for me. I'm currently only running 4 different strains and can for the most part distinguish them apart based on the leaves and growth pattern, but that's not an exact science. Without DNA testing, you may just have to wait until they are flowering before re-labeling them.

Wish I could think of something better.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 6, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys
i have a 4x5 grow area i thought about putting 4 foot floresents on three of the walls with my 600w hps my third wall is plastic would this help get light where its not getting as much
just wanted to hear yalls thoughts on that idea


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, until I can afford a t5 light I'm using this setup made of splitters and 13 watt CFL lights. It works out to a total of 104 watts and it seems to cover the veg unit very well. I bought a SeeMore buds book and it shows arrays like this. In addition to the CFL's there is a single 400 watt MH in the room hanging vertical. The other pic is my contactor for the pumps, all made out of recycled parts and I'm still needing a couple of covers. There are two extension cord ends, one for the timer and one for the wall battery backup power. Then there is a two gang receptacle to plug the pumps into. Any thoughts...


----------



## token old guy (Feb 6, 2009)

repvip said:


> Oh I see... That's a good idea--I've been wanting to do that with mine to fix the root issue--makes it lots easier to pull out and place in flower unit... obviously!!


I built a 15 place cloner from a 5 gal bucket. I used the eco plus pump stink uses, pvc and the red aero sprayers. It works awesome. 
I Took a hole saw the size of the aero cloner neoprine discs to make the 15 holes in the bucket lid. I used a bit and as a tap to make some threads in the pvc pipe for the sparyers to screw into. 

I simpley take clones and dip them in a small amount of rooting gel. I put NOTHING in the water. I run the pump 1 min on and 5 min off. Having the timmer WILL keep the water temp down.I have a small round flouro above it.
100% success 

I had always done soil and clones were 90% succcess but with 100% more work(misting,humidity dome)
*The bucket is ridiculously easy*

*I notice that many people think the sprayers are "Misters" There are "sprayers". They shoot out 2 streams of water. Those streams hit the top/side/roots/other streams of water and then basically splash all over. Think about what a garden hose dose if you spray it against a wall, now imagine many smaller sprays against a wall in a confined space like a bucket or a fence post. *
*A mister will actually atomise the water into a mist. Similar to the fans they have in long lines (six lags)that cool people off with a misting of water. Those are way to small not to clog up with root or nuiet*
*The aero grow (not cloners)systems for sale that I have seen do not have any sprayers on them. They have the pvc pipe that has holes in it that is mounted to the top left corner. As the pump turns on it sprays the water/nuiet solution against the inside of the fence post and then it spashes about*

*As a side note you can get a pump that is designed for a parts washer tub at meanards for @20 bucks. It is a great heavy duty pump for the price. You have to hard wire it for a plug but its easy*

*as always thanks Stink and the rest of the group here*


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 6, 2009)

token old guy said:


> *as always thanks Stink and the rest of the group here*


Welcome aboard TOG, take a seat, spark a doob, and join along!



token old guy said:


> I built a 15 place cloner from a 5 gal bucket. I used the eco plus pump stink uses, pvc and the red aero sprayers. It works awesome.
> I Took a hole saw the size of the aero cloner neoprine discs to make the 15 holes in the bucket lid. I used a bit and as a tap to make some threads in the pvc pipe for the sparyers to screw into.


I'd love to see pics of the 5 gallon cloner; we are modification junkies 'round here.


----------



## budman13 (Feb 6, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Welcome aboard TOG, take a seat, spark a doob, and join along!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see pics of the 5 gallon cloner; we are modification junkies 'round here.


About the CAP cycle timer does anyone want to take one for the team and open one up and see what type of timer CAP is using. If someone could get the name and model number off the internal parts of that timer I bet you could make the timer for a lot cheaper and just not have the fancy cover that says cap on it. The timer probably has model numbers and manufacturer names on it and then you can google it and find the parts for cheap. Anyway everything else is looking good everybody. Very awsome congrats on the hightimes article......


----------



## repvip (Feb 6, 2009)

budman13 said:


> About the CAP cycle timer does anyone want to take one for the team and open one up and see what type of timer CAP is using. If someone could get the name and model number off the internal parts of that timer I bet you could make the timer for a lot cheaper and just not have the fancy cover that says cap on it. The timer probably has model numbers and manufacturer names on it and then you can google it and find the parts for cheap. Anyway everything else is looking good everybody. Very awsome congrats on the hightimes article......


Don't bother. SB already checked into making these timers--couldn't do it for any cheaper than the CAP one at the time. It's in the first 100 pages somewhere. Andyman is probably making one, but for >90% of us it is way over our heads. Use this one--it is cheap. The most complicated thing you should worry about is the andyman contactor/relay to protect the timer--and that is only if you are using more than... 3 pumps and don't desire to buy more CAP timers.


----------



## token old guy (Feb 6, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Welcome aboard TOG, take a seat, spark a doob, and join along!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see pics of the 5 gallon cloner; we are modification junkies 'round here.


 
Dont mind if I do 

I will snap a few pictures for you asap.
FYI I got the adjustable cap timer as well as a fan controller shiped for $100.84
I checked all over and that was the best deal. The hydro store was a lot more
 so I had to go to the web

From this place
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## repvip (Feb 6, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Hey everyone, until I can afford a t5 light I'm using this setup made of splitters and 13 watt CFL lights. It works out to a total of 104 watts and it seems to cover the veg unit very well. I bought a SeeMore buds book and it shows arrays like this. In addition to the CFL's there is a single 400 watt MH in the room hanging vertical. The other pic is my contactor for the pumps, all made out of recycled parts and I'm still needing a couple of covers. There are two extension cord ends, one for the timer and one for the wall battery backup power. Then there is a two gang receptacle to plug the pumps into. Any thoughts...


don't get mad  it's kind of hard to tell from the pic, but you can put those CFL's extremely close to the plants--they will love it. Looks great. I have no other thoughts but good work!




BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddys
> i have a 4x5 grow area i thought about putting 4 foot floresents on three of the walls with my 600w hps my third wall is plastic would this help get light where its not getting as much
> just wanted to hear yalls thoughts on that idea


Unless those are HO fluorescents... it won't help much. Regular fluorescents are no good for flowering. It may look nice  but won't provide enough meaningful lumens... maybe try to trim the underneath so most of the growth is in the top layer...


----------



## repvip (Feb 6, 2009)

SeeMee said:


> I'm going to get the water from a commercial source... The cheaper choice is fizzy co2 enriched. The normal plain water is a bit more expensive.
> 
> Can I use the co2 enriched water in my hydro?


Like carbonated water? CO2 enriched water would be a bad idea, regardless. You want *oxygenated* water! Roots need oxygen to grow. CO2 supplementation in the air is a good thing--obviously plants breathe it in through their leaves and use in their metabolism....


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 6, 2009)

repvip said:


> don't get mad  it's kind of hard to tell from the pic, but you can put those CFL's extremely close to the plants--they will love it. Looks great. I have no other thoughts but good work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks rep
i was going to use ho's i just thuoght sense the room was only 4 foot wide they might work


----------



## repvip (Feb 6, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> thanks rep
> i was going to use ho's i just thuoght sense the room was only 4 foot wide they might work


well for sure if they are High Output or T5 they will help! I'm not sure if they would help enough versus the cost though... If it were me I would stick with the 600HPS and maybe worry about plant distribution.. you know netting or something..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 6, 2009)

Lookin sweet repvip...what strains are those?


----------



## BigBud66 (Feb 6, 2009)

looking very sweet Repvip, please do tell the strains .. i am fixing tp place order on tude for blueberry, strawberry cough,a greenhouse indica 5pack indica mix all fem, cant wait . plus the freebies that i will get,been germin bag seed , practice i guess.have some seedling a week along now . I do love the thread. Peace to evryone, oh stink, that dude on e bay what a douche.


----------



## budman13 (Feb 6, 2009)

repvip said:


> Don't bother. SB already checked into making these timers--couldn't do it for any cheaper than the CAP one at the time. It's in the first 100 pages somewhere. Andyman is probably making one, but for >90% of us it is way over our heads. Use this one--it is cheap. The most complicated thing you should worry about is the andyman contactor/relay to protect the timer--and that is only if you are using more than... 3 pumps and don't desire to buy more CAP timers.


Damn your system is looking good are following stinkbuds exactly same nute schedule and everything what strain is that..


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate you asking HT if they can sell us signed copies. Either way I will have a copy for sure. I also want you to know that I am a chronic pain patient and this thread has changed my life for the better and is going to be helping plenty of others as well. 

BTW Have you ever grown/cloned Bubble Gum? Or has anyone else? Todat us 3 weeks in the cloner and they have huge bulbs but no roots or tiny ones. They are all swollen and white bumpy but still no roots. The thing is I rooted 16 in RR in the same amount of time. Could it be lower temps. When I did the others it was much warmer in the dome. I am just anxious to put Blue Berry Fem clones in. I have Blue Berry at 4 weeks and Bubble Gum at 1 week but need my cloner emptied. Any help appreciated. I forget what the longest time to see roots was. That was way earlier in the thread/book.


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry guys, but i have another stupid newbie question. i decided to buy an extra timer that repvip suggested because it was so inexpensive, and on that same site they have netpots, so i thought i would buy the rest of the pots that i need since they are so light and won't raise the shipping costs. my question is are all 2" netpots essentially the same? i realize 2" is 2"...but these just look different. that would really suck since i already did the holes in the roughneck lid for the veg system. anyway...here is the link, and thanks for your patience with me...i can't wait to put up my first grow journal!!

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/botanicare-inch-heavy-duty-net-pot-10count-p-581.html


----------



## repvip (Feb 7, 2009)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> sorry guys, but i have another stupid newbie question. i decided to buy an extra timer that repvip suggested because it was so inexpensive, and on that same site they have netpots, so i thought i would buy the rest of the pots that i need since they are so light and won't raise the shipping costs. my question is are all 2" netpots essentially the same? i realize 2" is 2"...but these just look different. that would really suck since i already did the holes in the roughneck lid for the veg system. anyway...here is the link, and thanks for your patience with me...i can't wait to put up my first grow journal!!
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/botanicare-inch-heavy-duty-net-pot-10count-p-581.html


yes, in fact the net pots from that site are higher quality. Get the neoprene's from that site at the same time--the are the thicker foam that work WAY better http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ezclone-neoprene-inserts-p-2389.html sorry to promote a website.. it would be preferred to get from a local hydro store if possible...

Bud pics above are Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) but I would recommend Barney's Farm over Big Buddha for better stability. You get more variety from Big Buddha... their cross is blueberry x skunk#1 and I definitely have some that are leaning skunky and taking forfuckingever. On the other hand I have some that were done at 6 weeks--skinny narrow and potent! I finally weeded out the blue cheese losers.

You know... experience goes a LONG way. Everything I have learned I have done by trial and error. Mostly error. When I recommend something.. it fucking kicks ass is the only reason  Pic your strains carefully, get good genetics (Barney's Farm, Dutch Passion for example) try to get strains that will finish at the same time. If you are shooting for the 9 week rotation, you will find a mix of indica/sativa, more towards indica, will be perfect. ps - if you get Power Skunk (G13 Labs) free--just throw it out the window when you are driving--I have *never* been as disappointed in a strain before. Yeah... they are free... whatever... but I swear bag seeds are better than that shit.

I'm currently selecting strains. I'm going through Durban Poison, Blue Cheese, Blueberry, White Berry, G13 haze, White Widow. So far.. based on growth.. 100% keepers will be: White Berry, Blue Cheese, Durban Poison. Haven't decided on the rest, but they appear to be slow. Anything >9weeks is out for me. I don't think Cheese can by hyped up enough--a real crowd pleaser. Kicking myself I don't have it. Would go with Cheese over Blue Cheese next time... if I had to choose. Also have heard good things on strawberry cough, but never tried so can't really say. Bubble Gum is clone only I believe. Can't get clones where I live!

Following StinkBud's nutrient regimen for the most part--gonna start tweaking the Sweet ratio soon. Tap water hear is 300ppm lately--I just skip out on cal-mag+ (ok maybe 1ml per rez!). I have an idea of adding different amounts of sweet based on stage.. or rez change.


----------



## repvip (Feb 7, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I appreciate you asking HT if they can sell us signed copies. Either way I will have a copy for sure. I also want you to know that I am a chronic pain patient and this thread has changed my life for the better and is going to be helping plenty of others as well.
> 
> BTW Have you ever grown/cloned Bubble Gum? Or has anyone else? Todat us 3 weeks in the cloner and they have huge bulbs but no roots or tiny ones. They are all swollen and white bumpy but still no roots. The thing is I rooted 16 in RR in the same amount of time. Could it be lower temps. When I did the others it was much warmer in the dome. I am just anxious to put Blue Berry Fem clones in. I have Blue Berry at 4 weeks and Bubble Gum at 1 week but need my cloner emptied. Any help appreciated. I forget what the longest time to see roots was. That was way earlier in the thread/book.


Wow I am talking lots today! I have experience with this too--thought I would chime in. It most definitely can be a temperature issue!!!! It probably is. What's the ambient temp?

My cloners ambient air temp was around 65, meaning colder rez, and was taking FOREVER to root. I closed the cabinet, ambient temp increased to 80, two days later a bunch of clones sprouted roots. 80 is probably too high, but you get the idea. Try it--raise the ambient air temp or rez temp a few degrees...


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 7, 2009)

token old guy said:


> I built a 15 place cloner from a 5 gal bucket. I used the eco plus pump stink uses, pvc and the red aero sprayers. It works awesome.
> I Took a hole saw the size of the aero cloner neoprine discs to make the 15 holes in the bucket lid. I used a bit and as a tap to make some threads in the pvc pipe for the sparyers to screw into.
> 
> I simpley take clones and dip them in a small amount of rooting gel. I put NOTHING in the water. I run the pump 1 min on and 5 min off. Having the timmer WILL keep the water temp down.I have a small round flouro above it.
> ...


Nice, Bro! I would love to see a pic of that!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 7, 2009)

repvip said:


> Don't bother. SB already checked into making these timers--couldn't do it for any cheaper than the CAP one at the time. It's in the first 100 pages somewhere. Andyman is probably making one, but for >90% of us it is way over our heads. Use this one--it is cheap. The most complicated thing you should worry about is the andyman contactor/relay to protect the timer--and that is only if you are using more than... 3 pumps and don't desire to buy more CAP timers.


Yeah, Rep - looking good!!! Wow!


----------



## Stifling (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, it's a week after the feminist uprising and the purging of all males from my flowering room, and BAM it's like I never even did a thing.

Take a look, only seven days have gone by from the first picture to the next two, but they are all budding nicely.

These are growing in my 12 inch tall modified versions of the original design.

Oh, and those little cups are actually seedlings of tomato and bell pepper plants. I'd never thought I'd say this, but I think I'm gonna have too much weed.


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

ok guys just ran the amp probe on my pump. I did it on my lil cheap harbor frieght one. 290gph Now it was hard to tell cause my digital meter moved so quick so I tried with my hold button and just doing it so many times. (glad I have a switch to turn it on and off) and the best I can tell is its drawing about 6amps for a split second. Way to fast for my meter to tell for sure. And less than 1 amp when running. Im going to see if I can borrow an anolog meter to see if this is right or not. Again this is way hard to tell cause the digital one flashes so quick. I know there is another tool I can use to help but am not sure what it is. If anyone can remember please let me know. peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

just picked up a big light hood and with the german reflective inside. anyway it has 2 vents on it. one at each end. they are 6" . is it crutial to use a 6" fan and ducting or can I reduce that to a 4" fan and ducting? Im going to be using (2) 1000hps and a crap load of cfl, t8 , t5 and red/blue high power led. So the only real heat producers will be the 2 vented 1000hps. I only have 1 rt now but will be adding a 2nd and the same vented light hood. any sugestions


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> ok guys just ran the amp probe on my pump. I did it on my lil cheap harbor frieght one. 290gph Now it was hard to tell cause my digital meter moved so quick so I tried with my hold button and just doing it so many times. (glad I have a switch to turn it on and off) and the best I can tell is its drawing about 6amps for a split second. Way to fast for my meter to tell for sure. And less than 1 amp when running. Im going to see if I can borrow an anolog meter to see if this is right or not. Again this is way hard to tell cause the digital one flashes so quick. I know there is another tool I can use to help but am not sure what it is. If anyone can remember please let me know. peace


That sounds about right to me.

These little buggers really use a good bit of juice to get rolling and use hardly any at all to maintain. 

It is less energy efficient then to run the pumps on for a minute and off for 5 than to run the pump all day long. That is hilarious!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> just picked up a big light hood and with the german reflective inside. anyway it has 2 vents on it. one at each end. they are 6" . is it crutial to use a 6" fan and ducting or can I reduce that to a 4" fan and ducting? Im going to be using (2) 1000hps and a crap load of cfl, t8 , t5 and red/blue high power led. So the only real heat producers will be the 2 vented 1000hps. I only have 1 rt now but will be adding a 2nd and the same vented light hood. any sugestions


I would keep it 6" in diameter, the more you reduce the more heat will build up, with two 1000W you want to get that heat out as fast as possible.

Reducing will only restrict you.


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I would keep it 6" in diameter, the more you reduce the more heat will build up, with two 1000W you want to get that heat out as fast as possible.
> 
> Reducing will only restrict you.


there my first lights bigger than a 400w so I didnt know if they made way more heat or not. my 400w didnt make that much heat really. I will keep it all 6" then. thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for running the test Andy.. so far so good on my 485 va UPS with all 5 pumps hooked up, My last one, the 425 on sale for $25 burned out after just a couple hours.. so i think it should be good. just a warning for anyone who purchased that 425 UPS from staples, it wont run 5 pumps for long.


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for running the test Andy.. so far so good on my 485 va UPS with all 5 pumps hooked up, My last one, the 425 on sale for $25 burned out after just a couple hours.. so i think it should be good. just a warning for anyone who purchased that 425 UPS from staples, it wont run 5 pumps for long.


good to know, Im planning on gettin one of those soon.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 7, 2009)

10 days into flush,, the buds are thicker then my first harvest. I picked up a radio shack scope and it looks just about ready...a little cloudy and a little clear..just a day or two and they should be just right.

PS. Does any one know how long a pre mix of nutes can sit before its not good to use anymore?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks very tasty dirt! Looks like its gonna be a nice full yield too.


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 10 days into flush,, the buds are thicker then my first harvest. I picked up a radio shack scope and it looks just about ready...a little cloudy and a little clear..just a day or two and they should be just right.


 mouthwatering


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for the help guys...and i await your test andyman.
> 
> 
> I have a small problem that maybe the readers of this thread can help with.
> ...


Always use plant stakes. If you don't have any, make some out of cheap plastic cups.

Cut the cup into strips and write the strain on it before you put the clone in.

In your case I would number each clone. Take a cutting off of each clone when you go into flower.

As the plants start to flower you should be able to tell which one is which. Just go back and label the clones correctly.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> BTW Have you ever grown/cloned Bubble Gum? Or has anyone else?


I'm growing Bubble Gum right now. Mine is from a cutting. 

Serious Seeds sells the best Bubble Gum seeds if you can't get a clone.

It's a very good strain but not my favorite. As good as it is I actually have strains that are a lot better.

Bubble Gum take a little too long to finish. It really like more like 10 weeks flowering time and 11 weeks is better.

NYC Diesel it turning out to be a favorite of all my buddies. They all love the Kush type strains.

Blueberry is the only strain that I don't get tired of after awhile. It should be a required strain for everyone's quiver.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> thanks rep
> i was going to use ho's i just thuoght sense the room was only 4 foot wide they might work


The 4ft. 8-light HO fluorescent lights put out 40,000 lumens. You can use the red blulbs for flowering.

I think it is a great idea for adding light. Both of my systems against the wall don't receive enough light. It would be great to have the extra light in just the right place.

A lot of people dismiss fluorescent lights and rightly so. HO fls are a different story though. They are designed from the ground up for agricultural.

If you ask me nothing is better for clones and veg than blue fluorescent lights.

Having 4 lights overhead seams like the best way to light my room though. I'm going to add a couple more lights as soon as I get my power wired in.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

Stifling said:


> Well, it's a week after the feminist uprising and the purging of all males from my flowering room, and BAM it's like I never even did a thing.
> 
> Take a look, only seven days have gone by from the first picture to the next two, but they are all budding nicely.
> 
> ...


Those plants look great bro! Nice to see the mods are working for you.

Love the pics, keep them coming!

Too much weed? Find a cancer patient...

Everyone understands that my plans and instructions are not free, right?

Payment is required! You must help someone else in need. Your debt is not paid until you "Spread the Love".


----------



## TheLastJuror (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice plants dude


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Those plants look great bro! Nice to see the mods are working for you.
> 
> Love the pics, keep them coming!
> 
> ...


]
like a spreadable cana butter. lol


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm growing Bubble Gum right now. Mine is from a cutting.
> 
> Serious Seeds sells the best Bubble Gum seeds if you can't get a clone.
> 
> ...


I just put my order in at the 'tude and ordered a single blueberry seed in addition to the rest of my order on your recommendation. I figure this will be my private smoke for me and good friends.
The other strains I bought were Great White Shark, Lemon Skunk, White Rhino, Train Wreck, Cheese and they threw in free White Widow and G13 Power Skunk. 
Do you (anyone please help, this isn't a question just for SB) have any experience with any of these strains and how long I should flower each? Obviously, I want to put strains with similar flowering times together but I have learned not to always trust the information given by the breeder since their recommended time period is sometimes too short*.**
*


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> just picked up a big light hood and with the german reflective inside. anyway it has 2 vents on it. one at each end. they are 6" . is it crutial to use a 6" fan and ducting or can I reduce that to a 4" fan and ducting? Im going to be using (2) 1000hps and a crap load of cfl, t8 , t5 and red/blue high power led. So the only real heat producers will be the 2 vented 1000hps. I only have 1 rt now but will be adding a 2nd and the same vented light hood. any sugestions


All of the fans the size you will need are at least 6". You need at least a 400 CFM fan for 2-1000W lights.

Stay with 6". You will be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Does any one know how long a pre mix of nutes can sit before its not good to use anymore?


ive been wondering the same thing, i keep it out of the light but i dont know how long untill you gotta just dump it and mix more, its def not cheap stuff.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 10 days into flush,, the buds are thicker then my first harvest. I picked up a radio shack scope and it looks just about ready...a little cloudy and a little clear..just a day or two and they should be just right.
> 
> PS. Does any one know how long a pre mix of nutes can sit before its not good to use anymore?


Looking good as usual Dirt! Can't believe it's close to harvest time again.

Don't worry about the nutes going bad. You will use them long before you have to worry about spoilage. 

I mean think about it. It's a tea made from bird poop and a bunch of other rotten decomposed shit. What's it going to do, spoil? It can't get much more funky than it already is!


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I mean think about it. It's a tea made from bird poop and a bunch of other rotten decomposed shit. What's it going to do, spoil? It can't get much more funky than it already is!


haha, that was one thought i had, but i didnt know if mixing them would let anything kind of super shit fungus grow that would kill a whole crop. ever spill any on yourself? makes a great cologne.


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> All of the fans the size you will need are at least 6". You need at least a 400 CFM fan for 2-1000W lights.
> 
> Stay with 6". You will be glad you did in the long run.


the main reason I wanted to use the 4" is cause I have a sweet spot to vent it to but it would require it to run underground to anther sweat spot I could vent. And if I were to dig a small trench to buiry it in about 10' long to were I would vent it. I figured it would be easy to use a 4" and powerfull fan but , like moving water threw pipes the larger area the easyer it is to move, less resistance now that I think about it. How much heat do you think 2- 1k hps would make in F. Im woried about flir or other heat detection devices that the fuzz would try and use. I was thinking of venting it through the roof but then It would look like a chimney. Now Im not sure were to vent.
I keep my mixed nutes in the fridge just in case. 
thanks everyone
peace


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> I keep my mixed nutes in the fridge just in case.
> thanks everyone
> peace


I can just see my wife going into the fridge and saying "umm, I'll have to try a glass of this".


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I can just see my wife going into the fridge and saying "umm, I'll have to try a glass of this".


 I even used one of those things you get the good oj in and just cleanded it out and took the label off. I looks like some real dark beer or ale. Ive even looked at it twice in the middle of the night like hmm, whats that.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> the main reason I wanted to use the 4" is cause I have a sweet spot to vent it to but it would require it to run underground to anther sweat spot I could vent. And if I were to dig a small trench to buiry it in about 10' long to were I would vent it. I figured it would be easy to use a 4" and powerfull fan but , like moving water threw pipes the larger area the easyer it is to move, less resistance now that I think about it. How much heat do you think 2- 1k hps would make in F. Im woried about flir or other heat detection devices that the fuzz would try and use. I was thinking of venting it through the roof but then It would look like a chimney. Now Im not sure were to vent.
> I keep my mixed nutes in the fridge just in case.
> thanks everyone
> peace


You may even need a booster fan if your planning on venting quite a distance away from the lights, unless you put your fan at the end of your tube, but that will blow your stealth.

I suggest cooling the air if FLIR detection is what your trying to avoid, then you can vent anywhere. Also use heat shielding on your light hoods. 

You can actively cool the air or passively cool it. Actively cooling is going to cost electricity and generate heat while passive cooling may not be 100% reliable or constant.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> I even used one of those things you get the good oj in and just cleanded it out and took the label off. I looks like some real dark beer or ale. Ive even looked at it twice in the middle of the night like hmm, whats that.


This brings about an evil idea... April 1st is coming up isn't it!


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

does anyone know what a good example of exhaust temps are out of there sealed light hoods. thanks


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The 4ft. 8-light HO fluorescent lights put out 40,000 lumens. You can use the red blulbs for flowering.
> 
> I think it is a great idea for adding light. Both of my systems against the wall don't receive enough light. It would be great to have the extra light in just the right place.
> 
> ...


thanks master stink
i already use ho flouresnts for my veg and flower
i was going to put 4 t5 red flouresnts on each side maybe at the base of the plants on the walls


----------



## SOG (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> ok guys just ran the amp probe on my pump. I did it on my lil cheap harbor frieght one. 290gph Now it was hard to tell cause my digital meter moved so quick so I tried with my hold button and just doing it so many times. (glad I have a switch to turn it on and off) and the best I can tell is its drawing about 6amps for a split second. Way to fast for my meter to tell for sure. And less than 1 amp when running. Im going to see if I can borrow an anolog meter to see if this is right or not. Again this is way hard to tell cause the digital one flashes so quick. I know there is another tool I can use to help but am not sure what it is. If anyone can remember please let me know. peace


respect anydman!
When the Auto Hold feature is activated, the meter waits until a period of stability has been reached, 
then it beeps and freezes (holds) a stable reading on the display for the user to see. 
If the input changes to the point that it is no longer stable, then becomes stable again, 
the meter will beep a second time and hold a new reading on the display.

these meters usually sample the current 4 times a second, 
this should explain the first split second confusion

ill try to find a more scientific explanation for this behavior


----------



## SOG (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman your right on the money bro!

here is the explanation

*Why a power surge when appliances turned on?*

```
Creating any circuit will result in a flow of current, however, 
[B]if the load is an inductive load, like a transformer, motor, etc.,[/B] 
then a higher current will flow initially as the magnetic field 
around the windings must be created before any useful work 
can make use of said magnetic effect. 
This can be significant. 

A general rule of thumb for start up current 
is about 5 times operating current. 
Therefore, cables, fuses, etc, 
in fact the whole circuit needs to be designed to handle 
this higher level even though it may occur for a relatively short period.
```
ill be calling Sentinel on Monday to find out how their equip to handle start up surges with their PXM and MDT units


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 7, 2009)

repvip I was having some 60's but have now adjusted it into the 70's. Thanks. I wasn't sure since I have always cloned where the roots couldn't be seen. I wasn't sure if the big bulbs forming was normal or strain specific. I got Bubble Gum from Dutch Passion.

StinkBud I know it runs longer but it was my first imported strain. I grew a couple in the back yard in pots last year and it helped a whole lot with my chronic pain. I have just kept it because it is a good daytime smoke and I am waiting on my first batch of DP BlueBerry right now. Then I have their Fem BlueBerry coming up next. I also have DJ Short BlueBerry that I haven't even popped. The Bubble Gum will always be in dirt so the extra time is okay. BUT IF the BlueBerry Fem is as good as I am expecting it will be the staple at least til I order Train Wreck and some others. I need the best for pain possible both for day and night and am accepting ALL recommendations. I have been OUT of smoke for 2 months and the narcotics are killing me. I need my real medicine but spent all of my money on a kickass grow setup. I won't ever have to buy again and thanks to SB neither will anyone else I know that is suffering!


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


I'd be inclined to not worry about the bulb. Out in the real world, most all HPS applications I can think of are unvented. Streetlights, security floodlights, indoor and outdoor stadium lights, etc.

I think you might just have to try it and see what it does to the room temp and how far away from the plants you have to keep it so they don't overheat.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


the only way your gonna find out is to hook it up everbodys rooms are diff


----------



## andyman (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks yall. Im gona do it tonight for a test run. gotta do somethin my lil vegers are growing too quick. lol
wont be able to pull them threw the 2" holes in the lid before long. the roots look like there on steroids.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> thanks yall. Im gona do it tonight for a test run. gotta do somethin my lil vegers are growing too quick. lol
> wont be able to pull them threw the 2" holes in the lid before long. the roots look like there on steroids.


Andy lol your gonna love the 1000s they kick ass peace bro


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


 
Andy i think i may have some info you are looking for.I had an unvented 1000w hps in an area that is 4wx7hx7d. This brought my temps up to over 93 degrees f and my humidity to 0. I then bought a vented hood like what you described and what i did was just vented from outside thru the hood and then back outside. This brought my temps down to around 82f without a fan. I then went to harbor freight and bought their $80 8 inch ventalator fan along with a speed controler and i am good. I can set my speed on the vent up to 1500cfm so if i needed more i had the power already without changing anything else. Right now i have it set very low and am keeping my temps a solid 75 to 78 during lights on.

The only draw back i have as of right now is my humidity is between 50 to 65% because water in condensating on the aluminum duct work. I am working on a way around that now.

The vent fan is 8 inch so you will have to reduce it to 6 inches to make it work but it does a great job and it is actually pretty quiet, not stealth but quiet. hope this helps

Since you have the light and just waiting on the fan i would at least hook up the duct working to an outside the room source and vent it back outside the room. This should help with the temps.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


I'm running a 1000 hps right now with the vents not hooked up. It keeps the room warmer in these winter months. Youll be fine without venting. Just don't burn your plants, check the heat with your hand at plant hight.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the same issue with my light. The fan only runs when the light comes on and simply pulls attic air through and back into attic. I have seen some burns where it drips on the plants and then gets magnified by the light. I am pretty sure that the cooler air pulled through causes the moisture to collect on the outside because warm air holds more moisture than cold so where it contacts cold it condenses. How are you planning on fixing it? I may not have to because I am putting my light on a mover and the the light won't be intense constantly plus I am about to increase circulation.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a question for you about the light mover made from a garage door opener. I have it mounted above the ceiling and built a track that a skate board is pulled back and forth on and it supports the sheet rock since I have a slot cut 1" wide for the attachment to the light and skate board. The last thing to do is wire it up to work. This is were my question lays. When you complete the circuit (momentary contact) it goes one way and stops. Then when you complete it again it goes the other direction and stops. If you complete it in the middle it stops and again it goes. I plan on having it only come on with the light and fan, so it isn't running in the dark, so I am going to hook up a contact that will be activated by the 120v comeing on. My plan was to have a switch at the end so it would come back BUT if it hits it before the end it will just stop and when it stops it will be hard for it to hit anything then so. . .is their a way that you can think of that would give me a double pulse type contact so right before it hits the end it can trigger once to stop it and once to reverse it? Then I can put one on each end and the relay to restart it when the power/light comes on and wahlah. I thought about some double relay so one activates and flips the other but I think it will be too fast unless it goes through some type of timed delay like 1/2 second. The other choice would be some type of timer that would activate the contact but it would have to be able to be set for the right number of seconds so that it reaches the end and stops and then the timer sends it back and starts counting down again so that it reaches the othe end and stops right before it activates again. You get what I am saying right? I KNOW it can be done I am just not sure what the best way is. Any suggestions? I know you have a good grasp on relays/contacts. Thanks bro! You might need to smoke on it first!


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quick question. 

Running a modified StinkBud setup.

My well water is about 700 ppm. The plants seem to be o.k. with it. DO I need to purify the water?

Should I run my flower nutes at 2700-3200? To take into account the high starting ppm.
Or should I stay with 2000- 3000?

I have a RO/DI unit but my Eco Plus 396 won't push it.
I have a 1096 Eco unit I will hook up soon. Hopefully that will push it! But until then.....should I feed them the well water?

Milton


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Some of the guys here on this thread are modifying my design to use smaller reservoirs and just one fence post.
> 
> I also have experimented with a small version of my flowering unit. It has 6 holes and works great. It uses a 10 gallon res.
> 
> This is the one you want to build! Check out the photo.


Do you have the dimensions for this? Most specifically, what length are these posts cut to. I'm sure I can figure the rest out. It did get me thinking though, a bit longer res and 3 posts could fit across for a 9 plant system. Has anyone tried that yet? I'm thinking the foot print would be more square allowing more plants under the same single 600w lamp (that's what I'm using). OTOH, doing 3 separate one post systems would allow to do your every 3 week rotation and allow me to flower different strains at the same time.
Decisions, decisions....

Anyone that has downsized this flowing setup, whether you used one or two posts, please post pictures along with some of the dimensions please.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


mine would run 30 min and cut off w/out the fan and its 600w


----------



## budman13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you guys seen this guy he also does perpetual areo he built out of PVC fence post.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62253


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I recommend using feminised seeds. That way you won't have to pull any males and kill all the females in the process (the roots all grow together).


I'm trying to understand this a bit better would you mind elaborating. What happens if I have regular seeds and want to keep them growing until I can determine their sex. What's the deal with male and female roots sharing an aeroponic reservoir?  Thanks!


----------



## budman13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is another link to a guy building these back in 2006.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=34081


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Rep, did you grow those power skunks too finish? I have 2 flowering now and the buds are sparse! I have 2 clones from them but unless the smoke is unbelievable I think I;m just gonna toss those for some more Jack herer clones, doubt the PS is better than JH!




repvip said:


> yes, in fact the net pots from that site are higher quality. Get the neoprene's from that site at the same time--the are the thicker foam that work WAY better http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ezclone-neoprene-inserts-p-2389.html sorry to promote a website.. it would be preferred to get from a local hydro store if possible...
> 
> Bud pics above are Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) but I would recommend Barney's Farm over Big Buddha for better stability. You get more variety from Big Buddha... their cross is blueberry x skunk#1 and I definitely have some that are leaning skunky and taking forfuckingever. On the other hand I have some that were done at 6 weeks--skinny narrow and potent! I finally weeded out the blue cheese losers.
> 
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> anyone think I can run 1 -1000 hps in a hood that has 2 vent holes on it. without venting it rt now since its winter. Will this hurt the bulb? the area it would be going in is kinda drafty so its like 50F rt now. With the glass still on. I understand it will get hot but will it hurt anything. This would only be for tempory till I get the vent blower motor and venting. Thanks peace


No problems running your lights with fans. The fans are to keep the room cool not the light.

Your room should end up about the right temp with your light on.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> Andy i think i may have some info you are looking for.I had an unvented 1000w hps in an area that is 4wx7hx7d. This brought my temps up to over 93 degrees f and my humidity to 0. I then bought a vented hood like what you described and what i did was just vented from outside thru the hood and then back outside. This brought my temps down to around 82f without a fan. I then went to harbor freight and bought their $80 8 inch ventalator fan along with a speed controler and i am good. I can set my speed on the vent up to 1500cfm so if i needed more i had the power already without changing anything else. Right now i have it set very low and am keeping my temps a solid 75 to 78 during lights on.
> 
> The only draw back i have as of right now is my humidity is between 50 to 65% because water in condensating on the aluminum duct work. I am working on a way around that now.
> 
> ...


Unless you are running CO2 you are better off pulling the air from grow room and venting that into the attic.

If your room is too cold put a timer on the fan and adjust it until you get the proper room temps.

You want it on a timer anyway because you don't need to vent at night.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Running a modified StinkBud setup.
> 
> ...


At 700 PPM you really need to get an RO machine.

Don't use the Cal Mag in your formula until you can filter the water.

It's not like the plants won't grow though. All that happens is your nutrient ratio will be off a little. No big deal.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Do you have the dimensions for this? Most specifically, what length are these posts cut to. I'm sure I can figure the rest out. It did get me thinking though, a bit longer res and 3 posts could fit across for a 9 plant system. Has anyone tried that yet? I'm thinking the foot print would be more square allowing more plants under the same single 600w lamp (that's what I'm using). OTOH, doing 3 separate one post systems would allow to do your every 3 week rotation and allow me to flower different strains at the same time.
> Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Anyone that has downsized this flowing setup, whether you used one or two posts, please post pictures along with some of the dimensions please.


My 6 hole system uses 24" fence posts. The entire unit is 36" long with the reservoir attached.

It's real easy to figure out the dimensions with the fence posts and container setting in front of them.

The concept is exactly the same as the large units so just take the plans and scale everything down.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> I'm trying to understand this a bit better would you mind elaborating. What happens if I have regular seeds and want to keep them growing until I can determine their sex. What's the deal with male and female roots sharing an aeroponic reservoir?  Thanks!


You can grow regular seeds no problem. Keep them in the veg unit until you can pre-sex them. That way the roots won't get tangled.

If you put them in the Aero/NFT system the roots would all grow together. Then you would have to either fuck up the female plants roots or leave a bunch of the male's roots in the chamber to rot.

Either way is not good. 

What do I do? Buy feminized seeds or...

Put the seed into dirt and grow them until they are big enough to take cuttings from.

Label all the plants and put the dirt plants in your flower room. Within 10 days you will know which ones are male and which ones are female. Throw all the male plants/clones away.

Continue to flower out the females. You only need to do this until you have the strains you want.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 7, 2009)

wassup stinky.. been awhile.. but i just bought all the supplies for the flowering set. i made ur aero cloner and the aero vegger.. they're working great! Thanks Again. Props...haha prop 215! Im using 10 instead of fourteen and im making three of the flowering units.. i was wondering how much i would harvest every 3 weeks with 4 600hps aircooled witha 450 cfm vent fan. and where shold i hang the lights for the best light, for all 3, 6 ,9 week stages?Im also part of a nonprofit collective and soon to open a dispensary.

ps and im using GDP, Grape ape, and purple hardball


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

budman13 said:


> Here is another link to a guy building these back in 2006.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=34081


If you do a search you will find hundreds of links to other Aero/NFT systems.

I've seen other fence post systems too. I've even seen systems using rain gutters. My first system used 4" round pipe. 

Some systems use hoses with sprayers on the end. Some systems use a single hose that has lazer cut holes running the whole length.

You could also forget the sprayers all together and just pump water at one end and drain it at the other. That's all NFT is.

NFT has actually been around since the early 70's. There is ton of great info about growing with NFT (nutrient film technique), in both books and online.

You should start a thread to promote and talk about all the different types of grow systems there are out there.

I'm sure it would be very popular.

Thanks for all your help bro!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvesting a strain that i think is done after only 24 hours on clearex? I scoped the tangerine kush and it just looks so done. the first batch that went the full 9 weeks + seemed a little well done.

It might be an early finisher?


ok heres the right pic of the light positions


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wassup stinky.. been awhile.. but i just bought all the supplies for the flowering set. i made ur aero cloner and the aero vegger.. they're working great! Thanks Again. Props...haha prop 215! Im using 10 instead of fourteen and im making three of the flowering units.. i was wondering how much i would harvest every 3 weeks with 4 600hps aircooled witha 450 cfm vent fan. and where shold i hang the lights for the best light, for all 3, 6 ,9 week stages?Im also part of a nonprofit collective and soon to open a dispensary.
> 
> ps and im using GDP, Grape ape, and purple hardball


Holy shit bro! Your room is going to smell like the Welches juice factory!

I would just hang the lights in a square pattern like dirt did. Maybe he can post a pic for you.

I wouldn't be surprised to see you pull a pound out every three weeks. Emm...That would be a good title for a thread.

Best of luck to you bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Harvesting a strain that i think is done after only 24 hours on clearex? I scoped the tangerine kush and it just looks so done.
> 
> It might be an early finisher?


I wouldn't be that surprised. You are only supposed to need 3 days when you run Clearex. I've tried it and it still need a few more days.

If you remember right last time I ran Clearex for 7 days straight and plain water the last day. They came out great!

5 days with Clearex and 1 day plaint water may be all you need.

I've also sampled buds from plants with no flush at all and they still taste a hell of a lot better than most of the shit out there!

Organic nutes are the shit. Bird shit to be exact.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 7, 2009)

im wondering if using hard water if i would even need cal/mag?
was planning on using 50% rev os and 50% basic filtered well water
can anyone compare the buds they grew with normal nutes like gh3 with the organic ones that stink uses? just wondering


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised. You are only supposed to need 3 days when you run Clearex. I've tried it and it still need a few more days.
> 
> If you remember right last time I ran Clearex for 7 days straight and plain water the last day. They came out great!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stink. Im gonna try that.


----------



## clOsEtfrEAk (Feb 7, 2009)

cool man they look good. so do you bud them out in that too?


----------



## budman13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Stinkbud your system is by far the best I have seen. And you have everything so well laid out....


----------



## repvip (Feb 8, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Rep, did you grow those power skunks too finish? I have 2 flowering now and the buds are sparse! I have 2 clones from them but unless the smoke is unbelievable I think I;m just gonna toss those for some more Jack herer clones, doubt the PS is better than JH!


nope. you might be able to search my previous posts and see how far I got... I was pretty gung-ho on how great they were supposed to be. ended up flowering for 10 weeks under a 1000HPS.. interesting how a supposed "skunk" never even smelled... or produced trichomes.. I finally said this is ridiculous and got rid of them. I had 2 sets of other plants finish in the same time I was trying to flower that crap. 

Obviously I don't recommend them.. maybe mine were all duds, but I doubt it.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 8, 2009)

hey guys, doing the p skunk and I got two females from my 5 pack. I'm letting them do their thing off to the side. Very small buds and big ass internodle length. I have problems killing female plants so I might have to flower mine for 4 months or whatever it takes. I hope my pure gold freebee seed don't suck too.


repvip said:


> nope. you might be able to search my previous posts and see how far I got... I was pretty gung-ho on how great they were supposed to be. ended up flowering for 10 weeks under a 1000HPS.. interesting how a supposed "skunk" never even smelled... or produced trichomes.. I finally said this is ridiculous and got rid of them. I had 2 sets of other plants finish in the same time I was trying to flower that crap.
> 
> Obviously I don't recommend them.. maybe mine were all duds, but I doubt it.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> nope. you might be able to search my previous posts and see how far I got... I was pretty gung-ho on how great they were supposed to be. ended up flowering for 10 weeks under a 1000HPS.. interesting how a supposed "skunk" never even smelled... or produced trichomes.. I finally said this is ridiculous and got rid of them. I had 2 sets of other plants finish in the same time I was trying to flower that crap.
> 
> Obviously I don't recommend them.. maybe mine were all duds, but I doubt it.


Here is my Skunk at 12 weeks and it still looks like it needs another month!!!!

I put it in soil because I was curious to see how long it actually takes to finish.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope I'm not boring you guys with more photos but I figure if I like photos maybe you guys do to.

I'm letting the system on the left go until the Elvy and AK47 finish. It looks like it might take awhile.

The system on the right is almost all Blueberry.

I got so pissed off at the Shishkaberry in the middle that I gave it a haircut. I had already bent the tops down twice, raised the lights and they were still growing into the lights.

So I busted out the scissors...
Little bitch ain't so tough now!

Check out how I modified my 6-hole unit to fit within my bathtub.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 8, 2009)

StinkBud those look delicious. I can't wait to build the flowering units. Unfortunately, I only have 4' clearance so I am going to have to put the resevoirs beneath the floor and let the fence posts set almost on the floor and go straigt from the cloner to flower. I will have to keep mothers in the veg but that is the great thing about your system it is the concept not the exact design. My blueberry is in dirt and 2 feet high at the beginning of week 4. Thick and dense though. Still all organic and smelling DANK though!
I wished my Bubblegum looked like yours. It is just been in flower for 10 days though and still a little stretchy. The aircooled1000HPS will fix that though over the next 11-12 weeks huh?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 8, 2009)

lol mmmm..dats was i should name it the welches juice factory haha, i cant wait til i have it set up today. Thank You again for postin this Thread Stinky. ur da shit.. ill post up pics if i can get this digital camera to work still.. oh yea.. and i was wondering if i would have to even hook up an exaust to the lights? or jus vent the room? i was thinking exaust jus to make the lights run cooler? 


StinkBud said:


> Holy shit bro! Your room is going to smell like the Welches juice factory!
> 
> I would just hang the lights in a square pattern like dirt did. Maybe he can post a pic for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 8, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I have the same issue with my light. The fan only runs when the light comes on and simply pulls attic air through and back into attic. I have seen some burns where it drips on the plants and then gets magnified by the light. I am pretty sure that the cooler air pulled through causes the moisture to collect on the outside because warm air holds more moisture than cold so where it contacts cold it condenses. How are you planning on fixing it? I may not have to because I am putting my light on a mover and the the light won't be intense constantly plus I am about to increase circulation.


You are correct on how and why the water is condensating on my duct work. What i am doing now is trying to find the sweet spot on the fan i have to cool the light where its only pulling enough air to cool the light to keep it at about 78f in my room. I may also swap out my aluminum duct for the insulated fiberglass type.(I have a small portion that i have the insulated type where the air get pulled into the room that does not have that moisture problem, seems to be only on the aluminum and some on the light) I will also be getting a dehumidifer soon. I figure if i can suck the moisture out the air it wont collect on the ducting.

For the time being i may try the rock salt wraped in cheese cloth hanging over buckets dehumidifer trick to see if this helps.


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Unless you are running CO2 you are better off pulling the air from grow room and venting that into the attic.
> 
> If your room is too cold put a timer on the fan and adjust it until you get the proper room temps.
> 
> You want it on a timer anyway because you don't need to vent at night.


I'm am actually setting up my room to use co2 in a closed vent when i need to setup.

Where this is set up is super insulated and maintains a constant temp of 67 to 69f but if i dont use the vented light it will skyrocket to +92f with 0% humidity in no time and the fans in the room do nothing to cool. 

my fan only comes on with the light and i am closing in on the speed i need to run it to keep it a nice 75 to 78f. i tried putting it on a different timer where it would come on every other 15 minutes ( I also tried many different timing configurations) but there was too much of a temp fluctuation and i felt this would stress my vegetation too much.

I only just started having the condensation problem as the humidity level in my area have sky rocked with the melting snow but in general i dont think i will have an issue when the snow is gone and the temps warm up.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine only does it sometimes where I am as well because we have had some warmer temps. I have an ac that vents the heated air it produces into the attic (I just built a box hanging out of the ceiling at one end of the room and mounted the ac in the front side of it) so it keeps the air warmer. So it is only when it is really cold that it happens. I thought about building a box above and connecting a duct over to where the intake to my hood is so the air would always be warm except mount a thermostated vent in it to keep it near my room temps. Like you I am still working out the bugs and then it will be nearing summer and everything will change agan. LOL Oh well it keeps it interesting and eventually I will have it figured out completely. Good luck with your issues.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 8, 2009)

You were exactly right. I raised the temps and had roots in 2 days. A couple more days and those puppies are out of the cloner and Fem Blueberry is going in. Thanks for the help!


----------



## repvip (Feb 8, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> You were exactly right. I raised the temps and had roots in 2 days. A couple more days and those puppies are out of the cloner and Fem Blueberry is going in. Thanks for the help!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## repvip (Feb 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Here is my Skunk at 12 weeks and it still looks like it needs another month!!!!
> 
> I put it in soil because I was curious to see how long it actually takes to finish.


I love your experiments! You are always thinking  I'm curious to know how long that mofo takes! Oh, and the type of skunk?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 8, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys
my ph starts at 8.0 i bring it downto 5.8 and it goes up to 6.5 about everyday is this normal if not please help
thanks


----------



## budman13 (Feb 8, 2009)

This thread needs to be stickied....


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddys
> my ph starts at 8.0 i bring it downto 5.8 and it goes up to 6.5 about everyday is this normal if not please help
> thanks


8.0 is really high to start with.

What are your res temps? The water should be cold to the touch.

If the water even feels slightly warm, that could be your problem.

Try flushing the res with clean water and let it run for an hour or so with just plain water. Then fill the res with clean water and nutes.

Also, What are you using for water? Well, city, etc...? What's your water's starting PPM?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> I love your experiments! You are always thinking  I'm curious to know how long that mofo takes! Oh, and the type of skunk?


It's Skunk #11. I have one phenotype that finishes fairly early. 

I've never finished the phenotype of the one I have in dirt. 

When you are near the plant it stinks just like a skunk but when you touch the buds and smell your fingers it smells sweet. Weird...


----------



## repvip (Feb 8, 2009)

For those interested in the Blue Cheese I've been growing... 

These are the most mature buds off 3 plants. 7.5 weeks total flower time. Too tired to trim more! Six months ago I never would have believed this....

They smell just like the breakfast cereal Trix!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 8, 2009)

AWESOMJE! REPVIP!! I just choped a couple of my cheese buds down tonight too... I LOVE CHEESE! 

do you have co2 in your room?

also my cheese is on week 10 and the trichs still dont look totaly ready...maybe mine takes longer i guess?


----------



## robotninja (Feb 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> For those interested in the Blue Cheese I've been growing...
> 
> These are the most mature buds off 3 plants. 7.5 weeks total flower time. Too tired to trim more! Six months ago I never would have believed this....
> 
> They smell just like the breakfast cereal Trix!


Those look delicious!


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> For those interested in the Blue Cheese I've been growing...
> 
> These are the most mature buds off 3 plants. 7.5 weeks total flower time. Too tired to trim more! Six months ago I never would have believed this....
> 
> They smell just like the breakfast cereal Trix!


reps for a great harvest!


----------



## repvip (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all!!

Special thanks to StinkBud of course!

I have a CO2 generator, but I just leave it on the pilot light only. I have exhaust fans running 24/7 for some time now due to the smell CO2 generators are evil--they put out way too much heat and humidity. So.. you need a closed space, that ends up way hot and humid. Then you need AC/dehumidifier--it's a vicious cycle. Tanks are the only way to go. However, even with tanks I would have to seal the room and add AC for the summer--this is only temporary for me--cheaper to just exhaust 24/7. Long story short--no CO2 plans for me.

These few plants are the phenotype that I like best out of the Blue Cheese seeds I got. The others either finish very early (6 weeks!) or way late (~10 weeks). I think the variation is due to being an F1 cross. It's cool but just another pain in the ass, haha.

On the plus side--I already dried and tried the early finish'ers--simply amazing. I'ver never had organic produce taste different than regular, but organic bud is *the shit! *I'm fairly positive nobody I even know has had bud this good before  I know I haven't!

oh yeah, one more thing--the trich's are hit and miss depending... I have a ton of underdeveloped bud because I forgot to trim this first crop. About 10% of the trichs on those are cloudy/the rest clear. Lower, bigger buds are about 25%/75% and a few of the biggest top colas are 50/50.... I probably harvested early, but I'm still proud.


----------



## andyman (Feb 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> For those interested in the Blue Cheese I've been growing...
> 
> These are the most mature buds off 3 plants. 7.5 weeks total flower time. Too tired to trim more! Six months ago I never would have believed this....
> 
> They smell just like the breakfast cereal Trix!


wow I cant wait, I got 3 b. cheese fem seeds to try yet.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 9, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddys
> my ph starts at 8.0 i bring it downto 5.8 and it goes up to 6.5 about everyday is this normal if not please help
> thanks


You MAY have something growing in there!

You may wish to dump the res and clean with mild bleach.

Milt


----------



## westmich (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to ask the newbie question, but what exactly is a phenotype? Is it a sub classification within a strain? It's not part of the kingdom, phylum, species, etc... classification?


----------



## repvip (Feb 9, 2009)

westmich said:


> I have to ask the newbie question, but what exactly is a phenotype? Is it a sub classification within a strain? It's not part of the kingdom, phylum, species, etc... classification?


Not dumb... some of us haven't had genetics 

Genotype would be the make-up of the genes.. or DNA

Phenotype is how those genes are expressed physically 

and a better quote from google "An organism&#8217;s *genotype* is the set of genes that it carries. An organism&#8217;s *phenotype* is all of its observable characteristics&#8212;which are influenced both by its *genotype* and by the environment. "

*K*ing *P*hillip *C*ame* O*ver *F*rom *G*ermany *S*toned hehe
Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species


----------



## westmich (Feb 9, 2009)

repvip said:


> Not dumb... some of us haven't had genetics
> 
> Genotype would be the make-up of the genes.. or DNA
> 
> ...


Awesome info, thanks. Let me ask a follow up question, then. Are phenotypes expressed differently among the siblings of the same parent plants? So, if you crossed A and B and then started plants from those seeds, the various phenotypes would express themselves. But once you find a phenotype out of those plants you like and clone it, you are locked in at that point, correct.


----------



## repvip (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah--siblings will have the same gene makeup(the same genes.. maybe combined different)--very similar genotypes though. Nobody refers to individuals as genotypes though... because phenotype is what you see physically... so it's always "this pheno" or "that pheno" blah blah haha

Was a little worried you would pick up on that, hehe 

Most people will tell you yes--you are locked in at that point and can clone the same phenotype.

It's a trick because it's not 100% true... i.e. identical twins aren't always identical, right? Same genotype... but different phenotype.. which is because phenotype has to do with environment as well. However, for our purposes there will basically be no difference. Right, as long as you treat them the same.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 9, 2009)

westmich said:


> I have to ask the newbie question, but what exactly is a phenotype? Is it a sub classification within a strain? It's not part of the kingdom, phylum, species, etc... classification?


No dumb questions here bro.

I like to think of it like brothers and sisters. They all came from the same parents but each kid is a little different.

You know how some kids look more like their father and some look more like their mother. Same exact thing with pot plants.

For example: AK47 has two distinct phenotypes. One is an Indica type and a the other is more of a Sativa.

AK47 phenotypes have won 1st place at the Cannabis Cup in both the Sativa and Indica category. It's the only strain to have ever done that.

You may have to search through hundreds of seeds to find the perfect phenotype.

That's why clones are so special. Once someone finds that one rare plant they can keep it going forever.

This one phenotype of Blueberry I have is over 25 years old and maybe older.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 9, 2009)

hey stink
i use city water
ppm is 150 out of tap
the temp in the res is 24 deg. c i dont know what that is in f my ppm meter only has c
thanks stink for all the help i would be lost
ps
all 3 systems do this


----------



## westmich (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info. I'll have to do some homework on this. I wasn't planning on getting into genetics when I started growing, but what the hey...I need to get my head around this.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 9, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> i use city water
> ppm is 150 out of tap
> the temp in the res is 24 deg. c i dont know what that is in f my ppm meter only has c
> thanks stink for all the help i would be lost


150PPM is great for tap! Mine is around 500PPM.

Try some H2O2 in your system or take it apart and bleach it, your pH should not drift that much every day.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 9, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> 150PPM is great for tap! Mine is around 500PPM.
> 
> Try some H2O2 in your system or take it apart and bleach it, your pH should not drift that much every day.


thanks dub


----------



## Senator (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys! First off, let me thank you all, most notably Stinkbud, for this thread! Until I started reading here, I was sure that as a newbie there was no way I could construct my own grow system and feel that it would actually work. My guess is that you are going to save me about $3000 over the other plug and play system I was looking into!

I have a question about pumps. I have been looking at my local hardware shops and home improvement store but cannot seem to find a 396 gph pump. Is there a specific model you are using? I have found units that shoot all around 396, do I need to be exact? If no, how much wiggle room is available?

Thank you again!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 9, 2009)

Senator said:


> I have a question about pumps. I have been looking at my local hardware shops and home improvement store but cannot seem to find a 396 gph pump. Is there a specific model you are using? I have found units that shoot all around 396, do I need to be exact? If no, how much wiggle room is available?
> 
> Thank you again!


Any pump around 400 GPH will work. If you look in the pond and pool section you will usually find one or two.

The EcoPlus pump is nice because it's less than $25 and has a filter built in.

It's not such a fine filter that the nutrients are filtered but the big chunks of material will be.

Good luck with your grow bro!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Senator said:


> Hey guys! First off, let me thank you all, most notably Stinkbud, for this thread! Until I started reading here, I was sure that as a newbie there was no way I could construct my own grow system and feel that it would actually work. My guess is that you are going to save me about $3000 over the other plug and play system I was looking into!
> 
> I have a question about pumps. I have been looking at my local hardware shops and home improvement store but cannot seem to find a 396 gph pump. Is there a specific model you are using? I have found units that shoot all around 396, do I need to be exact? If no, how much wiggle room is available?
> 
> Thank you again!


Like StinkBud said anywhere around 400gph unless you want more sprayers.

Be sure to get a magnetic drive pump with no oil, this is important for the health of your plants and is also lower maintenance.


----------



## shage (Feb 9, 2009)

K usually im just a lurker but i had to post and say this thread alone is a masterpiece in its own, so many questions and answers on every aspect of god everything its surreal, alot of this information is better then any book one can read, any video one can watch as if you have a question unlike those other two things you will get a answer or several quick some dont agree but hell you get several ways to look at it and figure out works with your situation, again i tip my hats to all those who have taken time to answer questions, those who have thanked them!


----------



## budman13 (Feb 9, 2009)

OK Stinkbud or anyone please explain do the nutes need to stay at the recommended PPM all week or can they go down some? So if my week is say 7 days Monday to Sunday do I need to maintain 2000 PPM all week from Monday to Sunday or do I just have to add back water and track PH to 5.8? And also I would be changing Res/Nutes every 7 days so can the PPM's go down or do I need to add more nutes say on Wednesday? Thanks for any clarification...


----------



## mercilus (Feb 9, 2009)

budman13 said:


> OK Stinkbud or anyone please explain do the nutes need to stay at the recommended PPM all week or can they go down some? So if my week is say 7 days Monday to Sunday do I need to maintain 2000 PPM all week from Monday to Sunday or do I just have to add back water and track PH to 5.8? And also I would be changing Res/Nutes every 7 days so can the PPM's go down or do I need to add more nutes say on Wednesday? Thanks for any clarification...


Be very careful doing that, if you are using Botanicare or any other organic nute please remember a PPM meter does not always read organic nutes properly. You can see this right off botanicares website.

So more than likely id leave it a lone but I am sure others will have opinions..

All plants like different things... YOu can always try a slow increase and see if they like it.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 9, 2009)

budman13 said:


> OK Stinkbud or anyone please explain do the nutes need to stay at the recommended PPM all week or can they go down some? So if my week is say 7 days Monday to Sunday do I need to maintain 2000 PPM all week from Monday to Sunday or do I just have to add back water and track PH to 5.8? And also I would be changing Res/Nutes every 7 days so can the PPM's go down or do I need to add more nutes say on Wednesday? Thanks for any clarification...


I add water everyday and check my PPM and PH every 2-3 days.

It's always the same. The PPM will have dropped about 100-300 PPM depending on how big the plants in flowering are.

When they first go into flower they use 100 PPM a week. When they get big they use 100 PPM of nutes a day!

PH always rises about 0.3-0.5 over a week.

If you had to leave for a few days, I would set my PPM to 1700. Then you would be fine for about 3-4 days depending on how big the plants were.

If you had a float valve for your water you could bump your PPM to 2300 and be gone for a week no problem.


----------



## nivekragah (Feb 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...



wats up. new to this site. MMj patient. starting my first indoor grow. started with some coco soil/grow medium and perlite. but after reading this post i built your veg system. (dont want to ginx myself knock on wood) but 24hrs after trasnplanting from soil to mesh pots the leaves have perct up and they are growing again. i have gone with coco nutes and im running the pump at 30mins on and 30 mins off. i dont have the cash for a timmer with 1 min incraments so i went with a 15 min incrament timer. i was thinking of going 15mins on and 45mins off but the guy at the hydro store told me to run the pump longer. if the clones i put in there do good im planning on building your fence post design. thanls brother and good job with your grow. and thanks for the info 316 pages you could write a grow book based off the question and answeres in the thread.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 9, 2009)

hey stink buddys
just got my seeds from attitude ordered on 2/01 thats RIGHT 8 days even got the ones that said sold out
whats the best way to germ. 
they all are single fems
thanks for any help i dont want to kill them


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 9, 2009)

Senator said:


> Hey guys! First off, let me thank you all, most notably Stinkbud, for this thread! Until I started reading here, I was sure that as a newbie there was no way I could construct my own grow system and feel that it would actually work. My guess is that you are going to save me about $3000 over the other plug and play system I was looking into!
> 
> I have a question about pumps. I have been looking at my local hardware shops and home improvement store but cannot seem to find a 396 gph pump. Is there a specific model you are using? I have found units that shoot all around 396, do I need to be exact? If no, how much wiggle room is available?
> 
> Thank you again!


A good place to find water pumps if you don't have a hydro store near by is to go to a pet store, especially the chains like PetSmart - they usually have a good selection of pumps in stock, not much pricier than you'd find online.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 9, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink buddys
> just got my seeds from attitude ordered on 2/01 thats RIGHT 8 days even got the ones that said sold out
> whats the best way to germ.
> they all are single fems
> thanks for any help i dont want to kill them


BTR, several members have expressed their variations of germinating - I personally have been placing a piece of a paper towel lining the inside of a net pot and using a collar which has had a nice little hole cut out of it for some light to peek in. I then place 2-4 seeds inside, cover and place in the cloner. 
After a few days once they've popped and developed at least an inch of tap root, I take each seedling and carefully place it in a neoprene collar which also has a very small hole in the middle, placing the seed on top and making sure the tap root is poking out of the bottom of the collar, put that in a net pot and back into the cloner. 

So far this has worked out much better than using a small piece of rock wool or cotton in the collar - 100% success.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 9, 2009)

hey STINK
i did what you said 
thanks for the info
i think its great the way you take your time that could spent doing other things and give everybody advice iv read every page and youve help everyone whos ask
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 9, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> BTR, several members have expressed their variations of germinating - I personally have been placing a piece of a paper towel lining the inside of a net pot and using a collar which has had a nice little hole cut out of it for some light to peek in. I then place 2-4 seeds inside, cover and place in the cloner.
> After a few days once they've popped and developed at least an inch of tap root, I take each seedling and carefully place it in a neoprene collar which also has a very small hole in the middle, placing the seed on top and making sure the tap root is poking out of the bottom of the collar, put that in a net pot and back into the cloner.
> 
> So far this has worked out much better than using a small piece of rock wool or cotton in the collar - 100% success.


thanks gringo
think ill give it a try 100% sounds like a winner
like your new logo


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 10 days into flush,, the buds are thicker then my first harvest. I picked up a radio shack scope and it looks just about ready...a little cloudy and a little clear..just a day or two and they should be just right.
> 
> PS. Does any one know how long a pre mix of nutes can sit before its not good to use anymore?


Yeah, Dirt - looking great! You just harvested - and now you are doing it again... oh - that's how it's supposed to be!


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 9, 2009)

Stifling said:


> Well, it's a week after the feminist uprising and the purging of all males from my flowering room, and BAM it's like I never even did a thing.
> 
> Take a look, only seven days have gone by from the first picture to the next two, but they are all budding nicely.
> 
> ...


koooooooooooooo


----------



## SOG (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone here using a hydroponic nutrients calculator?
another version with bit different plans here
(anyone has the source for this?)


----------



## untitled1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey stink, I just found out some bad news; my aunt has cancer and will be starting chemo next week. 

Obviously, I want to help her in any way I can (Stinkbud's system isn't free) but there is a little problem.

My uncle (her husband) is a police officer and I've seen him get a little upset when she joked about getting marijuana for her glaucoma.

I'm sure he'll be ok with it, but since he is a cop I want to be as discrete as possible.

I was thinking of making her some brownies or cannabutter. 

I'm just not sure if either would help if she doesn't feel like eating.

I know you have a lot of experience in these matters, is there anything you recommend?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nivekragah (Feb 10, 2009)

untitled1 said:


> Hey stink, I just found out some bad news; my aunt has cancer and will be starting chemo next week.
> 
> Obviously, I want to help her in any way I can (Stinkbud's system isn't free) but there is a little problem.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear about your aunt brother. i was speaking with a lady at the doctors office last week who smoks for her cancer and glaucoma. she was telling me that it is somthing about the smoke itself that helps with the nausia. she said that if she didnt have buds she would smoke a cigaret to help ease the nausia. im sure a brownie would make her feel alot better but from what the lady was saying the smoke gives her instant releife. 

i used to at work unroll half a cigaret and pack the cig with ground up buds mixed with a little tabaco and on my lunch break i would take a walk and smoke it. it gave me a few good hits along with a cig to cover the smell. i would bring her a pack of cigs that you rolled some bud into and that way she can tell her husband it is only a cig and see if it helps her.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

If she has cancer she should not be smoking cigarettes.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 10, 2009)

untitled1 said:


> Hey stink, I just found out some bad news; my aunt has cancer and will be starting chemo next week.
> 
> Obviously, I want to help her in any way I can (Stinkbud's system isn't free) but there is a little problem.
> 
> ...


What you have to do is put your faith in love. He loves his wife, more than you may ever realize.

Sit down and talk to him. Find and print some material on medical marijuana and leave it with him.

He may not listen right away. As soon as your aunt starts puking 12 times a day he will call you.

I would do anything to keep my wife from suffering! I would cut out my own heart and give it to my wife if I had to. That's real love bro.

You may be surprised at what a man will do for the women he loves. Put your faith in love. Talk to him...


----------



## untitled1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Nivekragah, Dub, and Stink for commenting.

I didn't plan on hiding it from my uncle, I just wanted to make it easier for them to hide from others (like his cop buddies).

I didn't realize it was the smoke itself that helped with the nausea.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------



## andyman (Feb 10, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> If she has cancer she should not be smoking cigarettes.


I 2nd that. lol

good luck with your aunt.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What you have to do is put your faith in love. He loves his wife, more than you may ever realize.
> 
> Sit down and talk to him. Find and print some material on medical marijuana and leave it with him.
> 
> ...


much respect to you stink...

not many can say that, i respect that alot, maybe some will read this and learn ,

its all about love folks maybe one day this world will realize that.

myself as well.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 10, 2009)

theyll double in size during flowering, i read it at least 5 or 10 times on here, you guys really werent kidding, i dont know why i didnt listen, they grow so fast its hard to dial in height when you have limited space but visions of a pound of that dank.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 10, 2009)

Got some problems ups failed i changed my res friday night like i alwalys do i turned off the ups and drain my res and refill takes me about 5 to 7 mins top i turned back on my ups pumped turn on and this was about 9 pm went out to party when i got home at 4am checked on my girls and i could smell elec wire burning i look around in my room and 1 plant is drooping i un plug my ups and plug my pump stright in to the wall pump turns on im like wow the ups just stinks of fire today is tuesday and i have 4 plants know that look like there dying i checked the plant and its getting water i barely lifted it up on all dying plants and there getting water i know the pump was off for ay least 7 to 8 hours ouch ? puzzled with a plant dying a day out of 40 four have /or dying will post pics in a second


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 10, 2009)

hopefully the rest of my girls dont do this first pic is the good ones the second and third are the bad ones ouch


----------



## SOG (Feb 11, 2009)

what do you guys/gals think, Stink... will this work?


----------



## multisonic (Feb 11, 2009)

wow man that's intense! it looks awesome but aren't the mister heads designed to spray upwards to produce an optimum spray/mist? otherwise very nice!


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 11, 2009)

............. bump


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 11, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> hopefully the rest of my girls dont do this first pic is the good ones the second and third are the bad ones ouch


Check you spray nozzles for blockage.

Was the no water situation when the lights were on?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 11, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Got some problems ups failed i changed my res friday night like i alwalys do i turned off the ups and drain my res and refill takes me about 5 to 7 mins top i turned back on my ups pumped turn on and this was about 9 pm went out to party when i got home at 4am checked on my girls and i could smell elec wire burning i look around in my room and 1 plant is drooping i un plug my ups and plug my pump stright in to the wall pump turns on im like wow the ups just stinks of fire today is tuesday and i have 4 plants know that look like there dying i checked the plant and its getting water i barely lifted it up on all dying plants and there getting water i know the pump was off for ay least 7 to 8 hours ouch ? puzzled with a plant dying a day out of 40 four have /or dying will post pics in a second


Personally I don't use my UPS all the time. Only if a huge storm is coming and then I would have to be gone from my house.

I have a small Honda 1000W generator that I use if I loose power. It also saves the all the food in the fridge.

The truth is I've only lost power here once in the last 4 years. That was during a massive storm.

I never worry about losing power. So ask yourself how many time do you loose power. Is it only during storms? If so then loose the UPS and watch the weather.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 11, 2009)

STINK. I just had to say thanks again. I made the first drop yesterday at my collective. 
Guess what? Everyones jaw dropped.... They said it looked and smelled insane! they said it needed to fully cure still (only 2 weeks from chop) but i can honestly say i am there new top dawg!!

now if i can get my hands on some super genetics, the rest is gonna be history!


thanks bro.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 11, 2009)

SOG said:


> what do you guys/gals think, Stink... will this work?


Yes.

Here are some root photos so you can see what to expect.

The first photo show the roots at 3 weeks. The second photos show what the roots will look like at 8 weeks.

The big plants are over 4ft. tall. This is as big as the roots will ever grow.

So far I've never had any problems.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey fellow stinkbuddies. Here's a couple of things that I've found to make my life easier with this great design. First I bought a little rolling dolly from harbor freight (on sale for 10 bones) and it fits perfectly under the 18 gallon rough necks. Makes it easier if you have to move the res for ph and water changes. Number two tweak I also made the mistake of buying some 2" netpots that sucked (they had very little lip on the edges), I had bored a hole in my fence post that was slightly bigger than 2" and the net pot ran the risk of falling thru. So I grabbed some of the neoprene that was waste material from the neoprene sleaves and made a little gasket for the net pot. Now the net pot can't fall into the hole. I have yet to grow a plant with this gasket under the net pot (what's everyones input). Also, I've found a really well made net pot (It has a nice lip and it is well molded without plastic bits hanging) www.n-g-w.com is the website printed on the edge of the net cup. It's a damn good net cup take my word for it. Number three, not sure if it's been mentioned is getting the thicker guage 1/2 schedule 40 as opposed to the thinner guage, then when you drill holes their is more room for the threads of the ez clone sprayer nozzles to bite into. I also use a tap to pre thread my holes for ease of sprayer installation. I also made my 3/4 stand for the fence posts with both thick pipe and thin and noticed that the thicker pipe stand is more rigid, not sure if this matters yet. Thanks so much stinkbud for providing a platform that I'm able to learn hydro. I sure can't get this valuable information from a book.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 11, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I bought a little rolling dolly from harbor freight (on sale for 10 bones) and it fits perfectly under the 18 gallon rough necks. Makes it easier if you have to move the res for ph and water changes.


i did the same thing with some 2x4's and the wheels that came with my dehumidifier, it makes being in a wheelchair and moving an 18 gal roughneck half full of water a bit easier. especially when your stoned


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 11, 2009)

I finally went and bought a hose to aid in the emptying and filling! Thats the only hard part of the system so if thats as bad as it gets I'm golden! Well aside from controlling the enormous growth!


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 11, 2009)

ok im very confused about the cfm rating on filters. does the cfm rating mean thats all the air that will pass thru no matter what? or does it mean thats what they recomend for best results? i have a 4x12 activated charcoal filter that is rated at 220 cfm. i have a seccond one i will be installing today. ok now my exhaust fan is about 550 cfm and same with the intake, im wondering if im going to screw something up like the filter or fan if im pushing too much air.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 11, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> ok im very confused about the cfm rating on filters. does the cfm rating mean thats all the air that will pass thru no matter what? or does it mean thats what they recomend for best results? i have a 4x12 activated charcoal filter that is rated at 220 cfm. i have a seccond one i will be installing today. ok now my exhaust fan is about 550 cfm and same with the intake, im wondering if im going to screw something up like the filter or fan if im pushing too much air.


My understanding is that the cfm rating is the speed limit at which the air will be properly scrubbed. Once you start moving air through the filter too fast, the available carbon surface area is overwhelmed and odors start getting past the filter.

If you find that is the case in your situation, all is not lost. You can still use your fan, but with a Speedster controlling it. Just turn the speed down until the filter gets all the odor.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 11, 2009)

On the subject of filters. I was just trying to figure a way to filter my room. My flower room is 8x8x8 inside of a room that is probably 16x20. Inside the flower room i have a 435 cfm exhaust that sucks air through my passive intakes (from the outside room) out into the attic. The outside room is also where i dry the buds. my question is, what is the best way to filter the air? If i attach a filter to the exhaust intake inside the flower room will it also filter the drying bud smell? In theory the air inside the outside room will be vacumed into the passive intakes then get filtered?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> On the subject of filters. I was just trying to figure a way to filter my room. My flower room is 8x8x8 inside of a room that is probably 16x20. Inside the flower room i have a 435 cfm exhaust that sucks air through my passive intakes (from the outside room) out into the attic. The outside room is also where i dry the buds. my question is, what is the best way to filter the air? If i attach a filter to the exhaust intake inside the flower room will it also filter the drying bud smell? In theory the air inside the outside room will be vacumed into the passive intakes then get filtered?


i think it would work you might have to let it run 24/7


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 11, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> My understanding is that the cfm rating is the speed limit at which the air will be properly scrubbed. Once you start moving air through the filter too fast, the available carbon surface area is overwhelmed and odors start getting past the filter.
> 
> If you find that is the case in your situation, all is not lost. You can still use your fan, but with a Speedster controlling it. Just turn the speed down until the filter gets all the odor.


thanks thats about what i was looking for, i have a second filter im going to add today to the exhaust, the problem was i was not moving enough air fast enough, a dehumidifer and a 400w hps put out so much heat in a 5'x5'x5' box, my fans have a speed controller but i had to crank them up to keep temps down, now i have an odor issue. i thought i had a leak some where i couldnt find, but now im sure im just forcing too much air thru the filter.


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 11, 2009)

untitled1 said:


> Hey stink, I just found out some bad news; my aunt has cancer and will be starting chemo next week.
> 
> Obviously, I want to help her in any way I can (Stinkbud's system isn't free) but there is a little problem.
> 
> ...


You can try a Vaporizer. I often have sever nausea and both smoking and vaping take care of the situation. Plus in my opinion the smell is very faint and you can even bake using the lightly browned meds (I tried to use some that was vap'd with to high a temp which made the brownies taste awful and were very weak)


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm planning on moving my garden to a roomier location (12' x 12') in the near future and in planning for lighting I am considering acquiring a 9ft light mover to place in the middle of the room and a horizontal bar to place (2) 600w lights over (2) rows of SB flowering units; my question is this: 

_*Any Stink Buddies using light movers, and if so, which model? how many watts? using multiple lamps? Prefer/Not Prefer over standard static lighting? *_

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as this is something I have not found much information on while researching online. Also, heat won't be a concern, so I don't plan on running fans and exhaust ducts which hopefully should make implementation much simpler.

TIA!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> You can try a Vaporizer. I often have sever nausea and both smoking and vaping take care of the situation. Plus in my opinion the smell is very faint and you can even bake using the lightly browned meds (I tried to use some that was vap'd with to high a temp which made the brownies taste awful and were very weak)


I know from experience that sometimes when a chemo patient can't eat, they can sometimes tolerate fluids, especially if it's a small amount. You can make Bhang very easily and one of my new favorite ways of ingesting. There are some authentic Indian recipes all over including our own https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/ section but all I do is put some hash into hot milk, add flavoring (tons of choices in the coffee section of the store as well as hot chocolate) and drink. If you don't have hash, you will have to chop/mash the trimmings into the as you cook it and strain it with cheesecloth. I just use the steaming wand on my espresso machine and it's done in less than a minute. Anyone that doesn't drink coffee and have an espresso machine and likes to drink this, it is worth buying a stand alone milk steamer, they're cheaper than a full espresso machine.

I like coffee and I often will make a cannabis cappucino. Anyone that hasn't tried this is missing out.


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

What would be the smallest res that you could use for this system? I only have 43 inches from floor to ceiling and really love this design. 
Currently working with OG Kush clones in coco and love the results but I'm itching to make the move over to hydro. Should I look at other options for hydro instead of aero? My issue is the draining back into the res and due to height issues I'm limited.

Opinions?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> I'm planning on moving my garden to a roomier location (12' x 12') in the near future and in planning for lighting I am considering acquiring a 9ft light mover to place in the middle of the room and a horizontal bar to place (2) 600w lights over (2) rows of SB flowering units; my question is this:
> 
> _*Any Stink Buddies using light movers, and if so, which model? how many watts? using multiple lamps? Prefer/Not Prefer over standard static lighting? *_
> 
> ...


Even if heat won't be an issue, humidity might and you should still use exhaust fans to help control that. Remember, you also need the exhaust to bring the fresh air in during the CO2 downtime.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> What would be the smallest res that you could use for this system? I only have 43 inches from floor to ceiling and really love this design.
> Currently working with OG Kush clones in coco and love the results but I'm itching to make the move over to hydro. Should I look at other options for hydro instead of aero? My issue is the draining back into the res and due to height issues I'm limited.
> 
> Opinions?


it depends on how often you want to add water, i have basically the same set up as stink (going to be exactly like his after this harvest) and i started out with a 5 gal bucket for a rez for 12 plants, i had to add a gallon or two of water a day. height is an issue for me also, i was going to look into using one of thoes rubbermaid totes they make for going under your bed, they are about 4 or 5 ft long and just high enough to submerse a pump. my only concern is stinkbud says everything else leaks, its going to be about 4 weeks untill i try it but ill post it.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> What would be the smallest res that you could use for this system? I only have 43 inches from floor to ceiling and really love this design.
> Currently working with OG Kush clones in coco and love the results but I'm itching to make the move over to hydro. Should I look at other options for hydro instead of aero? My issue is the draining back into the res and due to height issues I'm limited.
> 
> Opinions?


Stink mentioned a 10 gal res can work with a downscaled version, 3 sites per post for 6 total. I'm not sure of the height size of the 10 gal container though. Another think you might consider is to put the clones directly to flower without a veg period to help control the size. You would have to either keep a mother plant though so it makes it a little different that Stink's overall setup, but the design of the flowering unit can be used with any pre-flower system. 
[fuck, did that make sense? I'm stoned and just re-read it...]


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

5 Gallon buckets are too tall for me and my first choice was a very low but long rubbermaid container or something similar with maybe a fresh water res (trash can, bucket, etc..) to top off the res.

We are thinking along the same lines whysohigh!


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Stink mentioned a 10 gal res can work with a downscaled version, 3 sites per post for 6 total. I'm not sure of the height size of the 10 gal container though. Another think you might consider is to put the clones directly to flower without a veg period to help control the size. You would have to either keep a mother plant though so it makes it a little different that Stink's overall setup, but the design of the flowering unit can be used with any pre-flower system.
> [fuck, did that make sense? I'm stoned and just re-read it...]



I have 10 feet of horizontal space, it's my height issues I'm more concerned about. I get what you're talking about, 6 plants is what I wanted to run per system, with running three individual systems running to optimize production just like stink and you guys. You guys make me jealous!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> What would be the smallest res that you could use for this system? I only have 43 inches from floor to ceiling and really love this design.
> Currently working with OG Kush clones in coco and love the results but I'm itching to make the move over to hydro. Should I look at other options for hydro instead of aero? My issue is the draining back into the res and due to height issues I'm limited.
> 
> Opinions?


You can use any type of container with the flowering system. Just look for a short, wide and long one. Adjust the measurements accordingly.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey stink, or anyone for that matter, do you ever "Top" your plants? I imagine probably not since you have a short 3 week veg cycle and topping requires a longer veg time.

Well say you had a longer veg cycle (6+ weeks), wouldn't I pull more bud if I top em at week 3-4 in veg and allow a couple more weeks to recover? I'm contemplating taking the scissors and going for it. I can't run a true 3 week SB system because of my grow limitations.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 11, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> stinkbud says everything else leaks, its going to be about 4 weeks untill i try it but ill post it.


You only have to worry about leaking with the cloner and veg system because of the sprayers.

Any brand and size can be made to work with the flower unit. You just want the color dark so the light can't get through.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> I have 10 feet of horizontal space, it's my height issues I'm more concerned about. I get what you're talking about, 6 plants is what I wanted to run per system, with running three individual systems running to optimize production just like stink and you guys. You guys make me jealous!


Maybe something like my six-hole unit but with a shorter res. 

Check out the photo. This res is only 10 gallons and works great with only 6 plants.

I pulled 12 oz. from my last 6-hole harvest! I vegged them for an extra month before I flowered them.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 11, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Even if heat won't be an issue, humidity might and you should still use exhaust fans to help control that. Remember, you also need the exhaust to bring the fresh air in during the CO2 downtime.


I meant I won't be cooling the reflector hoods with fans and ducting, the entire room will have in/out ventilation - I just don't plan on attaching the ducts to the moving hoods as this could present numerous issues.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> What would be the smallest res that you could use for this system? I only have 43 inches from floor to ceiling and really love this design.
> Currently working with OG Kush clones in coco and love the results but I'm itching to make the move over to hydro. Should I look at other options for hydro instead of aero? My issue is the draining back into the res and due to height issues I'm limited.
> 
> Opinions?


Amoeba, Stifling has shared his version which might be a good example, here is one of his entries: Entry


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Maybe something like my six-hole unit but with a shorter res.
> 
> Check out the photo. This res is only 10 gallons and works great with only 6 plants.
> 
> I pulled 12 oz. from my last 6-hole harvest! I vegged them for an extra month before I flowered them.


Hey Stink. Do you think I could run two of these under a single 600w lamp so I can at least run your system on a 4.5 week schedule instead of once every 9 weeks or should I get a second lamp?


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 11, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Amoeba, Stifling has shared his version which might be a good example, here is one of his entries: Entry


right when you think your the first to think of it......


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

We were thinking it, he just fucking went and did it that's all!


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Maybe something like my six-hole unit but with a shorter res.
> 
> Check out the photo. This res is only 10 gallons and works great with only 6 plants.


Exactly! Today is my friday, off all day tomorrow time to do work!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> Exactly! Today is my friday, off all day tomorrow time to do work!


you can do it in a day easy just get a early start have everything ready the night before 
make sure to get out all the shavings
i just know this
good luck


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 11, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Amoeba, Stifling has shared his version which might be a good example, here is one of his entries: Entry


fckn nice
looks like a jungle


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 11, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> I'm planning on moving my garden to a roomier location (12' x 12') in the near future and in planning for lighting I am considering acquiring a 9ft light mover to place in the middle of the room and a horizontal bar to place (2) 600w lights over (2) rows of SB flowering units; my question is this:
> 
> _*Any Stink Buddies using light movers, and if so, which model? how many watts? using multiple lamps? Prefer/Not Prefer over standard static lighting? *_
> 
> ...


 bump for GL's question
i'm considering doing a stationary, then later getting a light rail.


----------



## SOG (Feb 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here are some root photos so you can see what to expect.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stink, much appreciated 
i am considering a 5" posts for the final implementation
i think it will allow more room for large roots/plants
still going to run the 2" net pots, with added space for the sprayers
also looking for a more sturdy res unit, so i can run more then 1 gallon per plant
i come up to 1" below the posts with 12 gallon in the res
the res is stretching from the weight of the water.
i saw at home depot something called Strong Box for $16
its a 27 Gallon, rated for 700lbs and is extremely sturdy 
(personally tested, jumped on top with the lid on, didn't budge)
its a much lower unit, comes completely in black
i didn't pick one up cause they were out of the one size larger i was looking for
whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## EckoSky (Feb 11, 2009)

Does your local Home Depot have these posts in-stock, or do you have to special order them?


----------



## EdsGarden (Feb 11, 2009)

EckoSky said:


> Does your local Home Depot have these posts in-stock, or do you have to special order them?


Menards carries the 5 x 5 posts and caps. I paid about $26 for one post 8 feet long.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> Menards carries the 5 x 5 posts and caps. I paid about $26 for one post 8 feet long.


Will they cut it for you? I got the guy at Lowes to cut mine so I didn't have to mess with a hacksaw.


----------



## EdsGarden (Feb 11, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Will they cut it for you? I got the guy at Lowes to cut mine so I didn't have to mess with a hacksaw.


I don't know but I doubt it. I used a hacksaw to slice up my posts. 

The other interesting thing I picked up last time at Menards is a 14 gallon Rubbermaid tub. Rubbermaid makes 18s, 14s and 10s...all with the same footprint and lid. I'm using a 14 under my flowering system to gain a little clearance for changing reservoirs, etc.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> I don't know but I doubt it. I used a hacksaw to slice up my posts.
> 
> The other interesting thing I picked up last time at Menards is a 14 gallon Rubbermaid tub. Rubbermaid makes 18s, 14s and 10s...all with the same footprint and lid. I'm using a 14 under my flowering system to gain a little clearance for changing reservoirs, etc.


Since the roughnecks aren't needed for the flowering system, I'm checking out other containers to see if I can fit 2 flowering setups side by side in my tent.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> STINK. I just had to say thanks again. I made the first drop yesterday at my collective.
> Guess what? Everyones jaw dropped.... They said it looked and smelled insane! they said it needed to fully cure still (only 2 weeks from chop) but i can honestly say i am there new top dawg!!
> 
> now if i can get my hands on some super genetics, the rest is gonna be history!
> ...


Quite simply... YOU ROCK! Great job, Dirt!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> ok im very confused about the cfm rating on filters. does the cfm rating mean thats all the air that will pass thru no matter what? or does it mean thats what they recomend for best results? i have a 4x12 activated charcoal filter that is rated at 220 cfm. i have a seccond one i will be installing today. ok now my exhaust fan is about 550 cfm and same with the intake, im wondering if im going to screw something up like the filter or fan if im pushing too much air.


CFM is the cubic feet per minute that the fan can move - so a fan rated ar 450CFM could move 450 cubic feet of air out of your room per minute - barring any restrictions - such as ducting and filters... say your room is 10 x 10 with 8 foot ceilings - that is 800 cubic feet - it would take a 450 CFM fan a little less than 2 minutes to exchange the air in this room - without any restrictions... ducting and filters decrease the effective CFM of your fan... by how much? Hard to say... a 45-90 degree turn can cut air transmission up to 50% or more... long runs of ducting, and filters, also eat in to your effective CFM. While there must be a mathematical way to calc what you need - it always seems to come down to trial and error! Whew - I just had to vent!

So... unless you are doing a really long run of ducting - your 220 CFM filter will not be sufficient... but the size of the filter depends upon the size of the room and how much filtration you want. The CFM rating on filters is how much air can pass through and be effectively filtered... more air can actually pass through but filtration will be diminished. Ideally you want to be able to exchange all the air in your room in 5 minutes or less....


----------



## SOG (Feb 12, 2009)

couldn't help it


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> couldn't help it


Sick! That looks so cool!


----------



## repvip (Feb 12, 2009)

Stink I am sooooooo tired! There is no way I am harvesting alone next time. I may even have a blister. 

Finally finished harvesting the rest of the first batch. Flushed for two weeks and (even though a couple weren't completely finished) they were starting to die and reabsorb the THC glands...? At least, the larger fan leaves aren't as covered in trichs as they were before.

Anyway, good news--looks like I hit my target goal of 4oz  

https://www.rollitup.org/2053215-post3192.html
These have been hanging for 4 days--can see them in the third pic with different color. Geez! I thought I was halfway done with those first three plants.. I was way off! It probably has taken a good 6-8 hours total trim time.

oh yeah--these are still all blue cheese.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Hey Stink. Do you think I could run two of these under a single 600w lamp so I can at least run your system on a 4.5 week schedule instead of once every 9 weeks or should I get a second lamp?


I would recommend a 1000W if you are going to only have one light and want to run 2 systems.

A 600W would work fine though. 2-600s would be best though.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> Thank you Stink, much appreciated
> i am considering a 5" posts for the final implementation
> i think it will allow more room for large roots/plants
> still going to run the 2" net pots, with added space for the sprayers
> ...


I've seen those black strong boxes you are talking about. They would work well for a res. It also helps to be black.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 12, 2009)

you went to menards? so you must be in the northern mid west area? i used to work at menards. and actually i see that they are hiring for the garden dept right now, getting ready for the spring. Hmmmm.....


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink I am sooooooo tired! There is no way I am harvesting alone next time. I may even have a blister.
> 
> Finally finished harvesting the rest of the first batch. Flushed for two weeks and (even though a couple weren't completely finished) they were starting to die and reabsorb the THC glands...? At least, the larger fan leaves aren't as covered in trichs as they were before.
> 
> ...


Those buds look dank as fuck bro! 

I feel your pain! Even with someone helping it takes me all day to trim.

I just pulled a Blueberry plant that was done and it took my wife and I over an hour just to trim one plant! 

This batch is looking like 2oz per plant. Holy shit it's going to be the biggest harvest yet! The AK47 cola is the size of my arm, I shit you not!

I'm harvesting and trimming my AK47 and Snowbud this morning.

I leave enough leave material on the plants to keep them alive. That way I can let the other plants finish and I don't have to trim them all at one time.

It also lets the smaller popcorn buds finish. Not that it really matters because they always end up bubble hash anyway.

Anyway, I know this may sound weird but I feel like a proud father and my kid just got an award!

Great job rep and thanks for making me look good. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## repvip (Feb 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Anyway, I know this may sound weird but I feel like a proud father and my kid just got an award!
> 
> Great job rep and thanks for making me look good. I need all the help I can get.


Hah! And I'm just as proud you commented on my project  Thanks! I can't wait to get your issue of High Times--any idea when it hits the shelves (do they come out 1month in advance)? I want to get a copy before it sells out!

ps - caused my first flood today! It was awesome. Especially since I have those bigger pumps.. the 633's  Emptied the rez damn quick  though I bet the 396 would too.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> On the plus side--I already dried and tried the early finish'ers--simply amazing. I'ver never had organic produce taste different than regular, but organic bud is *the shit! *I'm fairly positive nobody I even know has had bud this good before  I know I haven't!


It's hard to explain taste. I've been all over the world many times and have tried many of the best buds from Nor Cal and Hawaii. I've been smoking for over 35 years. Never have I tasted better weed than my organically grown weed.

I also donate a lot to patients and they all say the same thing. It's not just a little bit better, it's night and day.

The one theme that you will see over and over again is how good the buds end up tasting. Every person that harvests here will tell you the same story.

Your weed will taste the best and everyone else will agree. They will take one hit and be amazed. In a few minutes they will just sit there drooling in a comatose state.

Your right, *Organic is the shit!*


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 12, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> Menards carries the 5 x 5 posts and caps. I paid about $26 for one post 8 feet long.


You can try here: http://www.huskervinyl.com/quote.htm

I got 4x4 black cut to 39" for 5 bucks! Black caps for a Buck! He has other sizes too. Get a quote then make an offer! That's what I did. (I am a cheap ass!)

Milton


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Repvip-those are super sweet looking blue cheese buds. Are they Barneys or Big Buddah blue cheese? The reason I ask is I got my fence post loaded with Barneys BC and I also have some Big Buddahs BC's recently started.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> caused my first flood today! It was awesome. Especially since I have those bigger pumps.. the 633's  Emptied the rez damn quick  though I bet the 396 would too.


What happened? Did you forget to close the valve? 

I almost did that last week for like the third time! Right as the pumps came on I realized the valve was still open! 

Of course is wasn't hard to figure out because the water caught me right in my crotch! It was cold as fuck too!

It ended up looking liked I pissed myself! 

I wonder if all the nutes will help my dick grow? Hey, I can dream can't I?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> I can't wait to get your issue of High Times--any idea when it hits the shelves (do they come out 1month in advance)? I want to get a copy before it sells out!


The last I heard it was going to be the cover story for June issue.


----------



## dspec (Feb 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> couldn't help it


i tried to do a top feed setup with the Ez sprayers.... they really dont like it, they just kinda dribbled out instead of misting. Stink bud wouldnt steer you guys wrong, there is really no reason to do this, the roots dont get big enough to swallow sprayers, and even if it did, the NFT effect would adiquitly feed the plant. looks good though


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Quite simply... YOU ROCK! Great job, Dirt!


 
Thanks Lion!! and Stink aint lying about the taste, everybody who trys this stuff is just amazed at how smooth and sweet it is.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 12, 2009)

Stink, and anyone else who knows.

I know ive asked this before, but im getting ready to reserve some new babies and i wanted some opinions on which ones out of these would be the best, dankest and biggest yielders. And would finish nicely within the 9 weeks.

OG Kush - SFV cut
Master Kush
Strawberry Cream
Green Crack
OG Kush - Apothacary cut
Lemon Kush
Sour Diesel
818 LA Confidential 
OG Kush - aka Lemon Kush

Bubba Kush pre-98
P-91
White Russian S1a, S1b
Headband
Super Silver Haze
Dabney Blueberry


----------



## car washer (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink, and anyone else who knows.
> 
> I know ive asked this before, but im getting ready to reserve some new babies and i wanted some opinions on which ones out of these would be the best, dankest and biggest yielders. And would finish nicely within the 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Built the small, six-hole version with a 10 gallon. Growing from seed. I can germinate like a champion and get them started in Rapid Rooters. No problem. 

Opened the rapid rooters after the tap root was out of the rapid rooter 1/2 inch and put 5 into the system. My conditions were ideal, 78 degrees, 40%, T-5's at about 6 inches, ventilation, 5.8 distilled etc but the plants stunted and what I noticed was that the roots really weren't branching or growing much. Only showing slight nubs for branches after almost one week. Above the net pots the seedlings looked droopy and overwatered. It seemed like the tap root was always soaked and held water too easily with 1 on and 5 off and maybe they needed some more air. So I went to 1 on and 10 off. Still no change after another couple days. It was like they were just happy getting their 5.8 distilled water and didn't have to work for it.

Sorry for the newb question. I am restarting 5 new ones and planning to grow the seedlings a lot longer in the rapid rooters and then transfer them to the system when they have multiple roots showing. 

At that point, I will be very concerned about the feeding schedule again - particularly since they will be in rapid rooters.

Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink, and anyone else who knows.
> 
> I know ive asked this before, but im getting ready to reserve some new babies and i wanted some opinions on which ones out of these would be the best, dankest and biggest yielders. And would finish nicely within the 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


Jeez dirt! That's like lining up the Dallas Cheerleaders and asking us which ones do we want to have sex with. 

The answer is easy...All of them!

Kidding aside...White Russian and SSH will take too long to finish.

Anything with Kush in it will finish fairly fast and be good for medicine.

P-91? WTF? Headband? Hell I want to try it just because the name is so fucking funny!


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 12, 2009)

Headband is OG x Sour Diesel I believe.

Quick question for you stink:

Are you using one timer for all three systems or three individual timers for your misters? 3 timers looks expensive!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Jeez dirt! That's like lining up the Dallas Cheerleaders and asking us which ones do we want to have sex with.
> 
> The answer is easy...All of them!
> 
> ...


TOO FUNNY! If i had my pick of the cheerleaders i would take all the blonds!!!

it looks like im going with 
og kush
sour diesel
dabney blueberry
headband
and bubba kush.

of course i will be keeping the cheese and maybe the red grape. 

fun times in ganja heaven!!!!


----------



## Tronica (Feb 12, 2009)

Get some of that Master Kush for sure, that shit is the most amazing kush strain.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 12, 2009)

im looking for a short indoor strain that has the biggest yeild possible, right now i have some Wappa from sensible seeds,
(http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/wappa.html)
talk about a bush, i got about 3 to 3.5oz per plant my first grow with it. does anyone know of anything that can produce more than that?


----------



## repvip (Feb 12, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Hey Repvip-those are super sweet looking blue cheese buds. Are they Barneys or Big Buddah blue cheese? The reason I ask is I got my fence post loaded with Barneys BC and I also have some Big Buddahs BC's recently started.


These are Big Buddahs. I had a really great experience with Barney's Farm before though so I tend to like them better--I orded the wrong ones 



StinkBud said:


> What happened? Did you forget to close the valve?
> 
> I almost did that last week for like the third time! Right as the pumps came on I realized the valve was still open!
> 
> Of course is wasn't hard to figure out because the water caught me right in my crotch! It was cold as fuck too!


I wish! I keep the pvc connection from the pump to the sprayer assembly unglued--so I can easily pull out the rez, unhook the pump, and do my thing. Well, last time it was hard to separate the plastic pipes.... so I didn't put it on very tight 

Needless to say I wasn't around when it happend. Went down, chopped a couple plants and must have bumped it. Couple hours of trimming later return to find an ominous puddle.. more like a lake! 

It takes quite a few towells to clean that mess haha


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Another simple solution to that problem is to use a long piece of clear vinyl hose and attach that to the pvc just over the top of the resivor, thats what I decided to do with my setup, I had extra hose laying around and it made it easy to hookup and unhook the pump from the pvc system.


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a question. I am about out of room in my grow room. I have tied down the tops but the girls have stretched upward again so here is my question. Can i cut the tops of my larger plants to keep them under control without causing much damage? There is no way i can tie them down anymore. I think these are sativa strains and have outgrown my grow room. What do you all recommend i do?


----------



## repvip (Feb 12, 2009)

dspec said:


> i tried to do a top feed setup with the Ez sprayers.... they really dont like it, they just kinda dribbled out instead of misting. Stink bud wouldnt steer you guys wrong, there is really no reason to do this, the roots dont get big enough to swallow sprayers, and even if it did, the NFT effect would adiquitly feed the plant. looks good though


How many sprayers are you running? With the 396gph pump? You might need a stronger pump to build up some pressure....


----------



## andyman (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink, and anyone else who knows.
> 
> I know ive asked this before, but im getting ready to reserve some new babies and i wanted some opinions on which ones out of these would be the best, dankest and biggest yielders. And would finish nicely within the 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


818 LA Confidential not sure about the 818 but Ive heard some good shit bout the la confidential. at least lookinto it, just my $.02


----------



## Tronica (Feb 12, 2009)

I've smoked some killer L.A. Confidential just recently. Coming out of a pro gardeners medical garden. It was definately top notch ganja.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink I am sooooooo tired! There is no way I am harvesting alone next time. I may even have a blister.
> 
> Finally finished harvesting the rest of the first batch. Flushed for two weeks and (even though a couple weren't completely finished) they were starting to die and reabsorb the THC glands...? At least, the larger fan leaves aren't as covered in trichs as they were before.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rep! Way to realize your goal! I need to do more of that... Thanks for the inspiration! You got lots of dank medicine! Great job!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's hard to explain taste. I've been all over the world many times and have tried many of the best buds from Nor Cal and Hawaii. I've been smoking for over 35 years. Never have I tasted better weed than my organically grown weed.
> 
> I also donate a lot to patients and they all say the same thing. It's not just a little bit better, it's night and day.
> 
> ...


Wow - great testimonial - I can't wait to get a couple of my fav strains through the Stink system...

More great inspiration - thanks!


----------



## repvip (Feb 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah, Rep! Way to realize your goal! I need to do more of that... Thanks for the inspiration! You got lots of dank medicine! Great job!


Thanks! I've never harvested more than 2oz before so I'm not real good at guessing, but I'm thinking this will be around 8oz, which is keeping up with the average (bare minimum? ok maybe not) of 1+oz/plant. 

Sweet! I have a previous generation of the same plants grown in dirt for comparison--you may have guessed--they can't compare. Funny thing is, I'm talking about fresh organic bud dried in a dehydrator vs dirt that's been curing for 3 weeks!!


----------



## car washer (Feb 12, 2009)

If the rapid rooter with seedling goes into system with a few roots poking out and say 2 inches tall, how would you set the timer to water? I tried moving just seedlings into system after taking them out of rapid rooter but 1 on and 5 off drowned them. I hope a longer time in rapid rooter gaining strength will give them more of a chance once in the system but am afraid of drowning them again.

Anyone from experience?


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink, and anyone else who knows.
> 
> I know ive asked this before, but im getting ready to reserve some new babies and i wanted some opinions on which ones out of these would be the best, dankest and biggest yielders. And would finish nicely within the 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


Wow, Dirt! You got access to SFV cuts?! You are in with that one! OG Kush - especially the SFV - is my fav... it's not the biggest yielder - grows with large internodes and little round nuggets, tall and skinny plants - all the nugs - even the bottom branches are excellent on this strain. The small, larfy, popcorn on other strains that you toss for trim are all dank on this plant - literally, bong-hit size nuggets taste just like the heart of the main cola (OK - but close!)! I have had much success with OG in CanaCoco/Perlite, and Advanced Nutes. Again, the yield is not as big as other strains but this is the one everybody wants (right now anyway - clubs pay 5K plus for pounds of this medicine). The nuggets are incredibly dense - and I have seen PM on more than one occassion. They have an incredibly strong odor - even in veg state - and filters need to be used at all stages of growth if odor is an issue. I think this strong scent may attract insects too as gnats and spider mites seem to love this strain in more than one SFV garden.

I will be taking SFV cuts for the Stink method today or tomorrw. SFV is really hard to root, though I have about 90% success in rockwool with this strain. I am looking forward to success in the AeroCloner, but I expect it will take all of 2 weeks and then some for these SFV cuts to root. I dream of tasting this (current king of strains IMHO) in the Stink system - let's work on it together? Get SFV cuts and we can put em in our cloners at the same time! Through the grow we could help each other out on the particulars of getting the most out OG in aero.

I love MasterK too - though no grow experience - another crowd fav.

I have some Bubba too - lots of different genes on this strain - I have a good one... Bubba grows a looser bud - with a great flavor.... this strain also seems to be LA Confidential in many circles - though I can not detect a diff.

I just took Headband clones out of the cloner - this strain is easy to root and grow. I believe this is a sativa dominant strain judging by the way it grows (looking at a mom of it right now). It has slender leaves and grows generally taller and skinnier but it produces dense buds on all branches. Lots of variation in this strain... I have seen some that are like SourD, while other strains of HB are more of a kush.

I would love to get my hands on SourDiesel. My fav for the up high. I have been in line to get some cuts of that for awhile but it never seems to work out... I understand SD is a harder strain to root... taking my mentor several weeks to root some... (he can get 2x4's to root!)


----------



## smokinjes48 (Feb 12, 2009)

hello there. i am growing white widow, bubba cough, purple g-13, shiva skunk, i just harvested the white widow plants. and i put them in a box and hang them upside down. but the problem is that within a week, the smell turned into green smell, we already trimmed all the leaves out. but there is still the green smell then we put them in the glass jar for another week but the problem got worster the green smell got worst. how do i dry and cure the plant to get a good smell and a good taste? could u help me out?


----------



## SOG (Feb 12, 2009)

just grabbed few units to tryout, here is the Strong Box i was talking about
test pictures and more posted in my grow room (follow link in my signature) 

























this is what i decided to go with


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

smokinjes48 said:


> hello there. i am growing white widow, bubba cough, purple g-13, shiva skunk, i just harvested the white widow plants. and i put them in a box and hang them upside down. but the problem is that within a week, the smell turned into green smell, we already trimmed all the leaves out. but there is still the green smell then we put them in the glass jar for another week but the problem got worster the green smell got worst. how do i dry and cure the plant to get a good smell and a good taste? could u help me out?


Did you grow your plants using the StinkBud system?

If not, I would suggest reading the thread first.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2009)

car washer said:


> Built the small, six-hole version with a 10 gallon. Growing from seed. I can germinate like a champion and get them started in Rapid Rooters. No problem.
> 
> Opened the rapid rooters after the tap root was out of the rapid rooter 1/2 inch and put 5 into the system. My conditions were ideal, 78 degrees, 40%, T-5's at about 6 inches, ventilation, 5.8 distilled etc but the plants stunted and what I noticed was that the roots really weren't branching or growing much. Only showing slight nubs for branches after almost one week. Above the net pots the seedlings looked droopy and overwatered. It seemed like the tap root was always soaked and held water too easily with 1 on and 5 off and maybe they needed some more air. So I went to 1 on and 10 off. Still no change after another couple days. It was like they were just happy getting their 5.8 distilled water and didn't have to work for it.
> 
> ...


You need to give seedlings nutrients right away or they will die. They have just enough nutes stored the seed to pop roots and a couple of small leaves and that's it.

That's why the first thing the seed does is send out roots. It needs water and nutrients to live.

I start feeding my seedlings right away. As soon as I pull them out of the Rapid Rooter plug I put them in the veg unit. The ones I have growing now are loving life at 1500 PPM.


----------



## car washer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow. 1500 ppm. Well I have to learn to listen to those I respect. I will try again. Very humbling experience. Thanks.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 12, 2009)

i've read most this thread, but do you guys ever consider tossing the used nutrients on the lawn rather than pouring them down the drain?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 12, 2009)

when i get my system built (had an aero cloner already.....building a vegging unit then a 5 foot system for flowering) i might change it out every 2 weeks and dilute it 50% with rev os water and use on my coco plants........
i couldnt throw nute water out......to cheap


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Wow, Dirt! You got access to SFV cuts?! You are in with that one! OG Kush - especially the SFV - is my fav... it's not the biggest yielder - grows with large internodes and little round nuggets, tall and skinny plants - all the nugs - even the bottom branches are excellent on this strain. The small, larfy, popcorn on other strains that you toss for trim are all dank on this plant - literally, bong-hit size nuggets taste just like the heart of the main cola (OK - but close!)! I have had much success with OG in CanaCoco/Perlite, and Advanced Nutes. Again, the yield is not as big as other strains but this is the one everybody wants (right now anyway - clubs pay 5K plus for pounds of this medicine). The nuggets are incredibly dense - and I have seen PM on more than one occassion. They have an incredibly strong odor - even in veg state - and filters need to be used at all stages of growth if odor is an issue. I think this strong scent may attract insects too as gnats and spider mites seem to love this strain in more than one SFV garden.
> 
> I will be taking SFV cuts for the Stink method today or tomorrw. SFV is really hard to root, though I have about 90% success in rockwool with this strain. I am looking forward to success in the AeroCloner, but I expect it will take all of 2 weeks and then some for these SFV cuts to root. I dream of tasting this (current king of strains IMHO) in the Stink system - let's work on it together? Get SFV cuts and we can put em in our cloners at the same time! Through the grow we could help each other out on the particulars of getting the most out OG in aero.
> 
> ...


Hey Lion thanks for the headsup on the strains. Lets do that with the SFV cut, and others...I have a feeling these hard to grow strains will be no problem in the stink system.

on a sour note,, I had a stroke of bad luck last night, somebody crashed there car into a transformer and we lost power for about 8 hours..i immeaditly hooked up my UPS but it only worked for about an hour..so the plants didnt get water or light for a good 7 hours. This morning when i awoke all the plants including clones and veg plants were all drooping bad. The power is back on now and running normal and they seem to be starting to recover....

Stink, what kindof dammage happens with this? do the plants get stunted? or do they lose some vigour forever etc? being without light for 7 hours during light cycle has got to have some negative effects?


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 13, 2009)

That sucks Dirt, hope they come back. You think you'll be getting a generator now?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 13, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> That sucks Dirt, hope they come back. You think you'll be getting a generator now?


 
LOL hell yea!!! im looking now.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> on a sour note,, I had a stroke of bad luck last night, somebody crashed there car into a transformer and we lost power for about 8 hours..i immeaditly hooked up my UPS but it only worked for about an hour..so the plants didnt get water or light for a good 7 hours. This morning when i awoke all the plants including clones and veg plants were all drooping bad. The power is back on now and running normal and they seem to be starting to recover....
> 
> Stink, what kindof dammage happens with this? do the plants get stunted? or do they lose some vigour forever etc? being without light for 7 hours during light cycle has got to have some negative effects?


If they are not dead, you will be fine.

I've had a pump go out once and the same thing happened. I thought they would all die. 

The good new is they all came back with no ill effects. They lost a couple of leaves but I just pulled those off and everything was back to normal within a few hours.

Now you understand why a generator is a good investment. That was a freak accident but you never know when a big storm will hit you.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2009)

car washer said:


> If the rapid rooter with seedling goes into system with a few roots poking out and say 2 inches tall, how would you set the timer to water? I tried moving just seedlings into system after taking them out of rapid rooter but 1 on and 5 off drowned them. I hope a longer time in rapid rooter gaining strength will give them more of a chance once in the system but am afraid of drowning them again.
> 
> Anyone from experience?


They won't drown at 1/5. Start feeding them nutrients as soon as they show real leaves.

I put my seedlings right into veg first thing.

*Here is a tip:*
If the seedlings start to stretch, just pull the seedling and collar out of the net pot. Now slide the seedling down the collar so the leaves are just above the net pot. Slide the collar and plant back into the net pot and you're done.

You can do this as much as needed to keep your seedlings short. I always do this at least once but rarely more times than that.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If they are not dead, you will be fine.
> 
> I've had a pump go out once and the same thing happened. I thought they would all die.
> 
> ...


It looks as though, as Bob Marley so graciously put it "every little thing is gonna be alright"

the plants are back to normal now....whewwwwww thanks


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 13, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> you guys ever consider tossing the used nutrients on the lawn rather than pouring them down the drain?


bump


----------



## SOG (Feb 13, 2009)

*other than one gallon per plant rule, 
how many gallons are you guys actually running efficiently in your res for the two weeks duration?*


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys. I am waiting for the first harvest to build the flower system and due to only having 48" below the lights I am going to have to use a mover on the air cooled 100HPS (built out of garage door opener just waiting on an adjustable timed relay to finish) and put the reservoirs below the floor. That isn't a problem due to the fact my room is above another room with a false ceiling and I have large shelves they can sit on. It should make it easy to drain as well thanks to our friend gravity. All this is said to say I may not have grown these with this system but I have read the entire thread and keep up with it daily. I AM A STINK BUDDY! I built the cloner and am on my 2nd set of clones in it. The first set I did in RR's and they are the smaller ones in the flower room. They are Bubble Gum from DP while the other large ones are DP BlueBerry at 3 weeks of flowering today. There are also pics of my two BllueBerry Feminized moms and my replacement mom Bubble Gum and the first set of Bubble Gum clones taken out and planted 2 days ago and the Blue Berry Feminized clones at 1 day old. I am using all organics and these things are DANK, DENSE and STICKY! I harvested one lanky plant that was not going to produce good and, taking up too much space last week, and it was better than the best I have bought at 2 weeks old. I can only imagine what these will turn out like. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 13, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> bump



You might be the first! Give it a go and let us know what happens. Pictures too.

I'd try it, but my lawn is currently on a hunger strike on account of being dry humped at the moment by the 3 feet of snow laying on top of it.


----------



## Me22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quick Question.... Im on Page 51 right now.. but its Fri. and I'm headed out...

I have a great looking plant and have built your aero cloner system to a "T".... My cuttings have been in the system for about 8 days and are doing great! They all look like they came right off the plant still! Anyhow, most all are showing bumps and a few already have roots (just came out today, literally).. now the questions...

I put in the clonex and plane water ph'ed correctly to what you had (cant remember right now.) but I think it was like 5.8 or something. I then left them alone under a 20in flo tube. The larger fan leaves on some of the cuts (the faster rooting ones) started to become yellow.. why? Is this ok? I cut them off as soon as the entire leaf turned yellow as I thought that they were literally using the nute in the leaves to grow... is this true?

I cut them because once yellow I figured it was just a draw for water and that they were of no use to the plant anymore... am i right on doing this?

My last question is, can I start adding nutes to the mix now? and at what level would you use? 

O and the yellowing has started to move towards the tips of the smaller leaves in beween the nodes (the part right above the fan leaf)...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Me22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ps.. i'd post pics but im a lil iffy on that because of possible fed. seeing and seizing the op... pretty gay. Even though it is for my own usage... but whatever.

If someone could post about how to safely post them then its a non issue.

Thanks again....


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 13, 2009)

stinks veg unit (he is my hero  )
1.75 inch since my aero cloner already had is that size
going to produce 2 of these under 2 t5 systems with 220 total watts with 2 aero cloners


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2009)

Me22 said:


> Quick Question.... Im on Page 51 right now.. but its Fri. and I'm headed out...
> 
> I have a great looking plant and have built your aero cloner system to a "T".... My cuttings have been in the system for about 8 days and are doing great! They all look like they came right off the plant still! Anyhow, most all are showing bumps and a few already have roots (just came out today, literally).. now the questions...
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the yellow leaves. Just pull them off.

As soon as the plant pops roots they can go in the veg unit.


----------



## smokelee (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey All, I have been lurking for a bit & finally got all 334 pgs read. I was going to do a DWC grow but then i found Stinks design . I'm sure i will have some  as i go but i have downloaded pg 75 the prints look straight forward.
StinkBud I want to thank you for what you have done & still are doing. we recently found out that my father has tumors on his brain & has undergone chemo, & starts low dose radiation in 2 weeks,(waiting for plateletts(SP?) I have saved your cannibutter recipe & will try to get him to use it. During his chemo they gave him the artifical THC Mylon(sp?). Of course he is from the generation that thinks MJ is the devils smoke. So we will see. 
I will PAY IT FOWARD as you have done. 
THANKS
smokelee


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry about the bad news with your father. You will find that the designs are informative on page 75. When you shop for the parts buy a contractors pack of pvc fittings when your there, you'll need a few more elbows and tee's than the plan calls for and you'll need them for the additional plans. My favorite design is the fence post design it is rocks. When your building this stuff ask questions and these fine people will help you. Good luck. Only problem I have with smoking the devil's herb is burning my fingers after the devil takes his hit, and he also bogarts the joint.


smokelee said:


> Hey All, I have been lurking for a bit & finally got all 334 pgs read. I was going to do a DWC grow but then i found Stinks design . I'm sure i will have some  as i go but i have downloaded pg 75 the prints look straight forward.
> StinkBud I want to thank you for what you have done & still are doing. we recently found out that my father has tumors on his brain & has undergone chemo, & starts low dose radiation in 2 weeks,(waiting for plateletts(SP?) I have saved your cannibutter recipe & will try to get him to use it. During his chemo they gave him the artifical THC Mylon(sp?). Of course he is from the generation that thinks MJ is the devils smoke. So we will see.
> I will PAY IT FOWARD as you have done.
> THANKS
> smokelee


----------



## latinrascal (Feb 14, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> I have a question. I am about out of room in my grow room. I have tied down the tops but the girls have stretched upward again so here is my question. Can i cut the tops of my larger plants to keep them under control without causing much damage? There is no way i can tie them down anymore. I think these are sativa strains and have outgrown my grow room. What do you all recommend i do?


 
Can i please get some feed back here from those who know please.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 14, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> Can i please get some feed back here from those who know please.


I've always been told to never top a plant once she is in flowering. I would get creative and keep bending those plants. I've found that there is always a way to LST just a little more.


----------



## smokelee (Feb 14, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Sorry about the bad news with your father. You will find that the designs are informative on page 75. When you shop for the parts buy a contractors pack of pvc fittings when your there, you'll need a few more elbows and tee's than the plan calls for and you'll need them for the additional plans. My favorite design is the fence post design it is rocks. When your building this stuff ask questions and these fine people will help you. Good luck. Only problem I have with smoking the devil's herb is burning my fingers after the devil takes his hit, and he also bogarts the joint.


Thanks . yea i always get contracter packs, that way i have extras  , I think the prints will serve me well, & i did read all 334 pgs so most of my  have been asked by others already. man ya need to stop smokin with the devil or get some clips, or ya could just tell himhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6yMj0JGLWs 
Enjoy the ride


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree, I'm amazed at how much you can bend stems around! 

However, I just did an experiment with my G-13 Power Skunks and went ahead and chopped off tops that were growing into the ceiling and stealing light from my Blueberries. I don't care about the Power Skunks since they were free and appear to be a very long flowering species that I probably wont let finish, the blueberries have about 3 weeks left and thats as long as I'll give the freebie! 

PS, I let you know if it causes any great damage!


Picasso345 said:


> I've always been told to never top a plant once she is in flowering. I would get creative and keep bending those plants. I've found that there is always a way to LST just a little more.


----------



## budman13 (Feb 14, 2009)

Man everyone is saying there is 300 plus pages I only see 167 pages am i missing something? I would stil like to see this get stickied...


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 14, 2009)

budman13 said:


> Man everyone is saying there is 300 plus pages I only see 167 pages am i missing something? I would stil like to see this get stickied...


You must have gone into your options and changed the number of posts that display per page from 10 posts (the default) to 20 posts. Most people are on the default setting. Double 167 and you get 334 pages. This is post number 3341 if that puts your mind at ease that you haven't missed anything.


----------



## repvip (Feb 14, 2009)

smokelee said:


> Hey All, I have been lurking for a bit & finally got all 334 pgs read. I was going to do a DWC grow but then i found Stinks design . I'm sure i will have some  as i go but i have downloaded pg 75 the prints look straight forward.
> StinkBud I want to thank you for what you have done & still are doing. we recently found out that my father has tumors on his brain & has undergone chemo, & starts low dose radiation in 2 weeks,(waiting for plateletts(SP?) I have saved your cannibutter recipe & will try to get him to use it. During his chemo they gave him the artifical THC Mylon(sp?). Of course he is from the generation that thinks MJ is the devils smoke. So we will see.
> I will PAY IT FOWARD as you have done.
> THANKS
> smokelee


Sorry to hear about your father.

~90% of chemo patients develop nausea/vomiting. All chemotherapeutic drugs are emetogenic--it just depends on their potential (low, med, high). dronabinol (Marinol) is used *all the time *for this. This is the synthetic version of THC. 

What's the consensus on Marinol? It works, but nowhere near as good as smoking bud. Why? Easy. Cannabinoids. There are so many cannabinoids in bud.. allowing numerous interacions with, and modulation of the cannabinoid receptors throughout your body (which is a whole other topic--why do we even have these receptors...) along with the fact that smoking is the *fastest* route of administration--it allows the user to quickly self-titrate. 

So.. eating cannabutter is also an optional route to go (better than Marinol, not as good as smoking) for nausea.. it has the added benefit of being long-lasting and an altogether different experience, as well as less overall stigma. The downside to cannabutter is.. it takes at least an hour to effect, you never *really* know how potent/strong it will be, different absorption rates depending on stomach environment etc.

My two cents... again good luck! And make sure he is compliant and eating healthy


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 14, 2009)

budman13 said:


> Man everyone is saying there is 300 plus pages I only see 167 pages am i missing something? I would stil like to see this get stickied...


Not to be funny but you are missing the other 167 pages. Just keep reading and you will find them. Of course you won't read this until you do. How did you expect an answer if you can't find the end? LMAO

Oh good catch Picasso. I didn't realize that was an option/issue. Okay so it isn't as funny now but I got a good laugh out of it and I haven't even been smoking. Sorry, I just thought it was funnier than it was I guess. Better go take my meds!


----------



## Trichopathic1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Stinkbud,You are a man of great wisdom and generosity.I would like to personally thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge with us all!! Im up to page 60 or so.Ive downloaded all the blueprints and instructions and cant wait to get all the stuff for these systems.We are currently doing our 1st grow in soil and are going to be harvesting in about 2 weeks.we are starting the flush today.We are only @ 6 weeks but they are already showing 50-60% cloudiness in the trichomes and some amber.We are moving in april and im getting setup with your awesome system,starting with the cloner.We have 2 clones from the biggest plant of 2.they are about 2months old from cutting.We can make both of these mother plants correct?1st pics are of mary and jane [email protected] weeks flowering. the others are the 2 clones/mothers.Any suggestions is greatly appreciated.Thanks again for sharing with us Stink. ++++rep


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 14, 2009)

So I picked up my fence posts at Lowes on Thursday, get them home and take the saw to them, not the cleanest cuts so back to lowes on Wednesday!

Patience, patience, patience!!!

I have some clones in rockwool, could I build stink's veg system and throw them in there you think or should I throw them in some coco?


----------



## Senator (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Stink! I know you said somewhere but I cannot recall... Which brand of lights do you prefer for flower? I was thinking of getting 2 600w units to start with. Thanks again for all this great info!


----------



## smokelee (Feb 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sorry to hear about your father.
> 
> ~90% of chemo patients develop nausea/vomiting. All chemotherapeutic drugs are emetogenic--it just depends on their potential (low, med, high). dronabinol (Marinol) is used *all the time *for this. This is the synthetic version of THC.
> 
> ...


Thank You 
I know absolutely nothing about cancer treatment, and they are retired in another state so i cant ask the Dr's  . Yea he will not smoke it im positive of that . 
He & mom were very active people for being in their 70's.
Thanks for the info on the butter. 
I just want to make his passing a lil bit easier for him ' and with dignity.
THanks again


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 14, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> So I picked up my fence posts at Lowes on Thursday, get them home and take the saw to them, not the cleanest cuts so back to lowes on Wednesday!
> 
> Patience, patience, patience!!!
> 
> I have some clones in rockwool, could I build stink's veg system and throw them in there you think or should I throw them in some coco?


i had some in starter plugs and marco plugs 
i put them in the 2" pots
stuck them in the veg and they did fine plus i had plenty time to build my posts

good luck


----------



## WestCoastMedicated (Feb 14, 2009)

How do you think fogponics would take to this system stink. I read about it in high times a month or two ago and they had nothing but good things to say about it... How do you feel about fogmonics opposed to misters or evan working with them?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 14, 2009)

he mentioned in an earlier thread that they are a pain in the ass and the aero system is so good no need to screw around


----------



## SOG (Feb 14, 2009)

completed my design and built for my flower unit
4 3/4" Fence posts
Tough Box 27 Gallon
doubled & lifted spry lines
15" max height off the ground
holds 18 gallons for two weeks cycle


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 14, 2009)

looking good
ive build the veg double unit via skunks design and its up and running....just added 4 more sprayers to it for better coverage....with a 400 pump 14 will be easy to push
im still not sure about my next step
was thing about doing a double set up like skunks but maybe only 6 plants in each unit or maybe 5 foot long and 8 plants in each


----------



## SOG (Feb 14, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> looking good
> ive build the veg double unit via skunks design and its up and running....


are these plans still up?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 14, 2009)

posted them on an earlier page.....but the pics only have the normal amount of sprayers
are u planning on a different approach for ur veg and clone units?


----------



## SOG (Feb 14, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> posted them on an earlier page.....but the pics only have the normal amount of sprayers
> are u planning on a different approach for ur veg and clone units?


ill know better when i actually build them, 
i know for sure ill be using the tough boxes for clone, veg, and flower units


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 14, 2009)

WestCoastMedicated said:


> How do you think fogponics would take to this system stink. I read about it in high times a month or two ago and they had nothing but good things to say about it... How do you feel about fogmonics opposed to misters or evan working with them?


yes SB mentioned earlier that it would be hard to fog organic nutrients due to their larger particle size.


----------



## dspec (Feb 15, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> yes SB mentioned earlier that it would be hard to fog organic nutrients due to their larger particle size.


ive been running a fogger in the cloner for about 2 months now... it runs off of the pump timer. people say alot of things, itl raise the temp of your res, itl throw your ph off, the discs wear out fast, blah blah blah. Ive had none of these issue, though the results arent staggaring either. ones you get the roots to initiate, then youll see some serious growth, but didnt shorten time it takes to root.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are my girls four weeks into flower. Some Columbian Gold (seeds were over 22 years old!) and Flying Dutchman's "The Pure" and "Bubblicious"

They don't seem to be adding much bud mass! But are covered with trichs!

Thanks so much to "StinkBud" and all the "Stinkbuddies" here! I NEVER would have come this far without you all!

My mom has lung cancer and this will ease her pain much! She has lost waaaay too much weight. This should fix it! The marijuanol pills drag her waaaaay down.

Thanks again,

Milt


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> completed my design and built for my flower unit
> 4 3/4" Fence posts
> Tough Box 27 Gallon
> doubled & lifted spry lines
> ...


That is totally sweet! Could you provide the dimensions of the tote? I am looking for one 28.5" long.

After harvest I will remote mount my res and then size will not be a problem.

Thanks,

milTON


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember being in my drivers education class and smoking Columbian Gold with my class mate. It was the first weed I smoked in the 80's and I loved it, (ok I coughed my brains out). Hope the medicine works for your mom.


Milton187 said:


> Here are my girls four weeks into flower. Some Columbian Gold (seeds were over 22 years old!) and Flying Dutchman's "The Pure" and "Bubblicious"
> 
> They don't seem to be adding much bud mass! But are covered with trichs!
> 
> ...


----------



## SOG (Feb 15, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> That is totally sweet! Could you provide the dimensions of the tote? I am looking for one 28.5" long.
> 
> After harvest I will remote mount my res and then size will not be a problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks milTON,
Tough Box Measures apprx. 30.88" length x 20.63" width x 14.25" height.
follow the link in my signature for full set of pics


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> I remember being in my drivers education class and smoking Columbian Gold with my class mate. It was the first weed I smoked in the 80's and I loved it, (ok I coughed my brains out). Hope the medicine works for your mom.



Yep, the seeds are from some killer Gold. I managed to keep them this long! The Gold will be for me. The "Pure" and "Bubblicious" are much smoother and will be for "Ma".

I really can't believe they even germinated! I think they will take longer to finish even though they are the tallest. The buds just seem to be stalled. Not adding any 
weight but the plant grows! Where are the "Kolas"?

It is my first grow so I really am not expecting "perfection". But really was hoping for "BIG BUDS"!

MilTON


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> Thanks milTON,
> Tough Box Measures apprx. 30.88" length x 20.63" width x 14.25" height.
> follow the link in my signature for full set of pics


Hi SOG,

Thanks for the quick reply.

Man, that is SOME FREAKIN' setup you have! I am so jealous! I am much tooooo poor! LOL>). 

I will keep an eye on your thread! DELICIOUS!

MILton


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey milton I have a bunch of old seeds too. Mine come from an old hippy and they were kept in a black 35 mm jar, completely full of seeds. This guy collected all the best seeds out of his buds and he's in his 50's. I get about a 60% germ rate which is exceptional considering the age of the genetics. I've pulled a couple plants out of the seeds that were really funky purple. We had one brand of weed the "purple parapalegic" that would make you lose the ability to function on higher levels.


----------



## Demosthenese (Feb 15, 2009)

im at page 207 reading this... i just had a crazy idea about the timer issue. as of page 207 and i think still now there is no cheap alternative. i have a timer that will do 30 min on/off intervals that i bought at home depot. I find it works, but i'd like to feed for less time. running two timers in sequence i think i could get 15 mins on 45 mins off.

lets divide time into 15 minute intervals



TIME 0--15--30--45--60--75--90--105--120--135--150--165--180
TIMER 1 on on off off on on off off on on off off on
TIMER 2 off on on off off on on off off on on off off 
RESULT 0FF ON OFF OFF OFF ON OFF OFF OFF ON OFF OFF OFF

this would get 15 on 45 off with those cheapo half hour timers.

edit; nope wouldnt work. gonna keep reading lol.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Hey milton I have a bunch of old seeds too. Mine come from an old hippy and they were kept in a black 35 mm jar, completely full of seeds. This guy collected all the best seeds out of his buds and he's in his 50's. I get about a 60% germ rate which is exceptional considering the age of the genetics. I've pulled a couple plants out of the seeds that were really funky purple. We had one brand of weed the "purple parapalegic" that would make you lose the ability to function on higher levels.


Awesome! I had about a ninety percent germination.
They were also in a black film cannister but were also in a small ziploc bag. Very large seeds compared to the "SuperGenetic" seeds from Holland. They had big "Tiger Stripes" and "Leopard Spots" on them. I just put them in a moist paper towel in plastic cup. I left them a little too long as most were about two to three inches long when I returned! They were very tall and stretchy to start with.

MiltoN


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Hey milton I have a bunch of old seeds too. Mine come from an old hippy and they were kept in a black 35 mm jar, completely full of seeds. This guy collected all the best seeds out of his buds and he's in his 50's. I get about a 60% germ rate which is exceptional considering the age of the genetics. I've pulled a couple plants out of the seeds that were really funky purple. We had one brand of weed the "purple parapalegic" that would make you lose the ability to function on higher levels.


I am thinking of trying some of these :http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

Scroll about halfway down until the "Vintage Seed Mix"
is visible.

What do you think? Long flowering times! I think that is part of my problem with the small buds. Lots of time left.

MiltON


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 15, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> im at page 207 reading this... i just had a crazy idea about the timer issue. as of page 207 and i think still now there is no cheap alternative. i have a timer that will do 30 min on/off intervals that i bought at home depot. I find it works, but i'd like to feed for less time. running two timers in sequence i think i could get 15 mins on 45 mins off.
> 
> lets divide time into 15 minute intervals
> 
> ...


Won't work unless your timers are digital and run on battery. Think about it, when the first timer is off so will the second, and when the second is off it will not run down the time.


----------



## Demosthenese (Feb 15, 2009)

lol wow good point. teach me to smoke and think.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 15, 2009)

I went to that site and that stuff looks good, I see they take the classic 70's and mix them with white widow, killer shit. You don't necessarily have to spend big money to get the dankity dank. I got some strawberry blue going (legend collection) and I still have a seed of pure gold whatever that is ('tude freebie). I am trying to stay away from any sativa dominant strains for my stinkbud units.


Milton187 said:


> I am thinking of trying some of these :http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html
> 
> Scroll about halfway down until the "Vintage Seed Mix"
> is visible.
> ...


----------



## mercilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> im at page 207 reading this... i just had a crazy idea about the timer issue. as of page 207 and i think still now there is no cheap alternative. i have a timer that will do 30 min on/off intervals that i bought at home depot. I find it works, but i'd like to feed for less time. running two timers in sequence i think i could get 15 mins on 45 mins off.
> 
> lets divide time into 15 minute intervals
> 
> ...


This is as cheap as its going to get most likely, short of building one yourself. And even then its probably not worth it.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


----------



## wmike82 (Feb 15, 2009)

Since each pump can handle up to 20 sprayers, I was thinking if you offset the pump to one side of the bucket, and drill 2 1/2 holes in the side of the container (near the top) for the pvc line to run into a second bucket all you need is a short piece of pvc at the bottom of the buckets acting as a return line and you can run 2 buckets off one pump!

Also, this will just look like an extended H frame, one frame stand on the end in each bucket rather than the 2 in just one bucket.

You can do this for the CLONE and VEG buckets. Just need to work out the mathematics on the lengths of the PVC to cut.

EDIT:
I was also thinking of making scratch lines with a ruler inside the bucket for amounts of water in the bucket. So start at 4 or 5gal. - make a scratch line, and go 1 or 2 gal more and keep making scratch lines that way to the top of where I will fill the bucket that way I can control how much more nutrient solution I will need to put in for the amount of water present or whatnot. Good idea?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> are these plans still up?


hey sog
i think there on page 75


----------



## SOG (Feb 15, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey sog
> i think there on page 75


Thanks Rooferr
i was referring to the Skunk plans he mentioned


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 15, 2009)

has anyone run 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off?
i dont have the expensive timer since im strapped building up for my greenhouse grow so im using a 10 dollar 15amp 1750 watt outdoor heavy duty timer
im set to 15 on and 15 off 24 hours a day for my veg unit right now........only been one day so maybe ill pic them after a few days for an update


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 15, 2009)

was wondering if anyone running well water (im planning on half well and half rev osm) is still using the cal/mag?......my well starts out 430 ppm and with half rev os it will be about 220)........getting ready to order and dont want to order what i dont need........a pm or quick reply please


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 15, 2009)

might just add 1 teaspoon per gallon (half of the recipe ) just to be safe


----------



## crzywhboy6669 (Feb 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> No, but I did invent masturbation...
> 
> I guess that would mean I have a green thumb with a rosey palm


 that is the funniest thing ive ever heard. subcribe +rep


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 16, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> has anyone run 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off?
> i dont have the expensive timer since im strapped building up for my greenhouse grow so im using a 10 dollar 15amp 1750 watt outdoor heavy duty timer
> im set to 15 on and 15 off 24 hours a day for my veg unit right now........only been one day so maybe ill pic them after a few days for an update


I had my pump go out on me once so I hooked the system up to my normal hydro timer. It only goes down to 12/12 though.

I ran it all night with no problems. I think there is actually quite a bit of experimenting with timing still to go.

It may even get to the point where different strains like different times.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 16, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> was wondering if anyone running well water (im planning on half well and half rev osm) is still using the cal/mag?......my well starts out 430 ppm and with half rev os it will be about 220)........getting ready to order and dont want to order what i dont need........a pm or quick reply please


You don't need Cal Mag with your water PPM that high.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 16, 2009)

wmike82 said:


> Since each pump can handle up to 20 sprayers, I was thinking if you offset the pump to one side of the bucket, and drill 2 1/2 holes in the side of the container (near the top) for the pvc line to run into a second bucket all you need is a short piece of pvc at the bottom of the buckets acting as a return line and you can run 2 buckets off one pump!
> 
> Also, this will just look like an extended H frame, one frame stand on the end in each bucket rather than the 2 in just one bucket.
> 
> ...


Some of my first prototypes were built like that. I had the sprayer assembly long enough to go through both containers.

I put a hose fitting on the bottom of one container and had it drain into the first bottom container.

So the back bottom container is just a support for the back system. Check out this photo from a long time ago.

The first system I bought is on the left. One of my very first prototypes is on the right. History....


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 16, 2009)

wmike82 said:


> Since each pump can handle up to 20 sprayers, I was thinking if you offset the pump to one side of the bucket, and drill 2 1/2 holes in the side of the container (near the top) for the pvc line to run into a second bucket all you need is a short piece of pvc at the bottom of the buckets acting as a return line and you can run 2 buckets off one pump!
> 
> Also, this will just look like an extended H frame, one frame stand on the end in each bucket rather than the 2 in just one bucket.
> 
> ...


you say buckets, do you mean 5gal? just a bit of info for you, i started out using 5gal buckets, just 4 plants drank almost 2gal a day. and when you put 5 gallons in a 5gal bucket, that is 100% full to the top. needless to say i upgraded to a larger rez, i almost cancelled my gym memebership and just stayed home hauling water around.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 16, 2009)

The bigger the res. The more stable too


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> hey bro i love your setup its baddass for real ive bought every setup none to man and more your system kicks ass period im convinced matter of fact i feel sorry for peeps that arnt doing this setup know netting works trust me i use to be a nonbeleiver till i saw my bros getting record yeilds i put up 2 layers of net in my garden i got 2 pounds off of one 1000 look at the pic thats my og kush with 2 layers of net what happens is your branches spend energy to hold themselves up all plants do whats so great about netting is the plants rest on the net and all the energy goes to the buds look how big my buds are they alwalys got the signal to fatten up because ther being held trust me guys the nets will give you higher yeilds


Hey bubbler..im getting ready to build the frame for the netting.. did you say 2 layers? one lower then the other? 
what heights do you net at? my plants will start to go into flower at under 12 inches..thanks bro

Also im running og kush (sfv cut) any tips on this strain? how long till they finish,,etc.


----------



## wmike82 (Feb 16, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> you say buckets, do you mean 5gal? just a bit of info for you, i started out using 5gal buckets, just 4 plants drank almost 2gal a day. and when you put 5 gallons in a 5gal bucket, that is 100% full to the top. needless to say i upgraded to a larger rez, i almost cancelled my gym memebership and just stayed home hauling water around.


No no, sorry, for the clone and veg buckets stinkbud is discussing, the 18 Gal. You can link 2 of them together easy. I probably wouldn't toy around with the Flower chamber, the high pressure is probably better suited there.

Connect 2 ruffneck bins (18 gal.) long wise with the H frame running through the top (2 holes) and 1 return line. Offset the pump in the 1 bin and then it's just a matter of figuring out the new lengths of the 1/2" PVC.

I'm actually going to be running a few of the flowering chambers for food this spring, summer, and fall outdoors in one of these... http://cgi.ebay.ca/Greenhouse-12x7x7-LARGE-Green-Garden-Hot-House-NEW_W0QQitemZ250373034625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGarden_Structures_Fencing?hash=item250373034625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey bubbler..im getting ready to build the frame for the netting.. did you say 2 layers? one lower then the other?
> what heights do you net at? my plants will start to go into flower at under 12 inches..thanks bro
> 
> Also im running og kush (sfv cut) any tips on this strain? how long till they finish,,etc.


My kush may be diff lot of kush strains are diff hope u got the real deal the girl loves it at 85/89 /89 my fav with a lot of c02 i use two layers one mid low the other mid high hope this makes sense the kush loves netting the buds get so big the last two weeks the branches will brake with out the net lol gotta love that bro my kush finshes in 47 to 50 days theres the extra bonus shes a quick girl hope u got the real deal if u dont i might be able to drop a special clipping at your club and say give this to dirth peace bro


----------



## andyman (Feb 16, 2009)

wmike82 said:


> No no, sorry, for the clone and veg buckets stinkbud is discussing, the 18 Gal. You can link 2 of them together easy. I probably wouldn't toy around with the Flower chamber, the high pressure is probably better suited there.
> 
> Connect 2 ruffneck bins (18 gal.) long wise with the H frame running through the top (2 holes) and 1 return line. Offset the pump in the 1 bin and then it's just a matter of figuring out the new lengths of the 1/2" PVC.
> 
> I'm actually going to be running a few of the flowering chambers for food this spring, summer, and fall outdoors in one of these... http://cgi.ebay.ca/Greenhouse-12x7x7-LARGE-Green-Garden-Hot-House-NEW_W0QQitemZ250373034625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGarden_Structures_Fencing?hash=item250373034625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
here is what I made yesterday, so I can flower my seedlings, since I dont know there sex yet. The fence post flower way, roots will overlap each other and get tangled. with this way I can use it and they shouldnt get to tangled in the short time it will take to show there sex. then I can still rip the boys out, hopefully. I can still use this for veg when Im done too. 

I made it so that each holds 6 plants and the way the sprayers are setup, the roots can go imbetween them without getting in the way. and it kinda keeps them all separated. I used 2 - 14g med totes. this way to give plenty of root room and still be small. used 190gph pumps from harbor freight. think they were like $15 each. made a nice spot for the cord to come out the side too. I am planning on running ones I know are fem or clones through the fence post system, but untill I know what these seeds turn out to be I had to do this. 

Also I have some of those FREE power skunk seeds from attitude and they are doing fine. long and lanky like a sativa. but everyone Ive heard had them said they suck. I dont want to through them out, just cause they take a long time. (I can still start budding them then put them outside this spring.) but my consern is has any one ever on here had anything good to say about them. I used them first on the stinkbud system for practice since they were free. thanks for all the help everyone. peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is some bud porn , all underage (all models are under 18 years of age) .  lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> My kush may be diff lot of kush strains are diff hope u got the real deal the girl loves it at 85/89 /89 my fav with a lot of c02 i use two layers one mid low the other mid high hope this makes sense the kush loves netting the buds get so big the last two weeks the branches will brake with out the net lol gotta love that bro my kush finshes in 47 to 50 days theres the extra bonus shes a quick girl hope u got the real deal if u dont i might be able to drop a special clipping at your club and say give this to dirth peace bro


well here it is... i didnt glue it in case i need to lower the top net a few inches. very easy to do.

Instead of cutting the excess netting from the ends i figured i could if needed just drape it over the end plants if needed.


----------



## andyman (Feb 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> well here it is... i didnt glue it in case i need to lower the top net a few inches. very easy to do.
> 
> Instead of cutting the excess netting from the ends i figured i could if needed just drape it over the end plants if needed.


looks nice.
what kinda spacing is that on that neting. I am thinking of trying it but I think I want tighter sizing on the net.

whats an svf cut also? thanks


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> well here it is... i didnt glue it in case i need to lower the top net a few inches. very easy to do.
> 
> Instead of cutting the excess netting from the ends i figured i could if needed just drape it over the end plants if needed.


Looks fffffffffff great bro


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks andy.. i think its 5inch sq net.. SFV is a type of og kush from the san fernando valley in CA.

thanks bubbler!!!


----------



## andyman (Feb 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks andy.. i think its 5inch sq net.. SFV is a type of og kush from the san fernando valley in CA.


ohh, I think that its that size for a reason now. To get your hands through it.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 16, 2009)

Three more days and still not adding much bud mass!

Here are some more pics of my ladies!


Four weeks and three days into flowering.
Why no big kolas?


----------



## andyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Three more days and still not adding much bud mass!
> 
> Here are some more pics of my ladies!
> 
> ...


give em time


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Milton when did you start to count the weeks when you saw the white hairs?


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 17, 2009)

??? For stinkbud hey bro having problems in one of my rooms i have 3 total two rooms bumping one room where my ups fried plants are dropping plants that were big and healthy are just getting droopy then die never seen anything like it i know them not having water for 8 hrs is bad but plants are starting to drop ouch i hate it plants are getting water ph 5.8 doing same formula for food as the two other rooms should i just rip all my plants out and start over cause everyday i lose another really getting frustrated bro


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 17, 2009)

Stink...its raining hard and i got a little worried about mold developing on my fresh hung boxed buds. Normaly i wouldnt worry about it but I set my thermo out there where i usually dry and it was like 51 deg and 70% humidity.
So i resulted to stacking the boxes in the corner of my flower room and put a black sheet over them to block some of the light. the temps and the humidity in the room are near perfect for drying 75deg 40% rh.

Is this OK? at least until the wet weather stops?


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 17, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> Milton when did you start to count the weeks when you saw the white hairs?


I started counting when moved from the Veg. room to the Flower room.

Milton


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> I started counting when moved from the Veg. room to the Flower room.
> 
> Milton


 those didnt look all indica. you still got like 3 weeks at least and they will really get bigger the last 2 weeks. 4 weeks and they will dam near be gooey


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> ??? For stinkbud hey bro having problems in one of my rooms i have 3 total two rooms bumping one room where my ups fried plants are dropping plants that were big and healthy are just getting droopy then die never seen anything like it i know them not having water for 8 hrs is bad but plants are starting to drop ouch i hate it plants are getting water ph 5.8 doing same formula for food as the two other rooms should i just rip all my plants out and start over cause everyday i lose another really getting frustrated bro


Some of your roots may have died and are rotting. Get some Hygrozyme and put it in the rez.

It may be too late though. If you have clones ready and the plants look real bad, you may be better off starting with fresh plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Three more days and still not adding much bud mass!
> 
> Here are some more pics of my ladies!
> 
> ...


Are you using my system?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink...its raining hard and i got a little worried about mold developing on my fresh hung boxed buds. Normaly i wouldnt worry about it but I set my thermo out there where i usually dry and it was like 51 deg and 70% humidity.
> So i resulted to stacking the boxes in the corner of my flower room and put a black sheet over them to block some of the light. the temps and the humidity in the room are near perfect for drying 75deg 40% rh.
> 
> Is this OK? at least until the wet weather stops?


Yes, everything will work perfect. 

I've been trimming my buds right at harvest and putting them on a big window screen. I put the screen over a couple of spare containers with a fan near to keep the air moving.

I just leave it out, right behind me. I turn the buds twice a day. It takes 4-6 days to dry that way.

I always trim the shit out of my bud. I don't leave any leaf unless it's covered in crystals. I also cut the main colas down. If I can cut a bud off the main stem, I do.

This lets fresh air into the places that would normally mold. 

This process will work for you too. It's humid here too. Cold but humid....


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys
how important is the humidity my stays at around 31% i was told that it needed to be between 50&60%
if it needs to be higher any tips would help
thanks for any help


----------



## Dartrevzz (Feb 17, 2009)

must invest in this aero stuff...impressive stuff


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys again
i found a thread that said you could take sugar & weast to make co2 
just whanted to know if anyone has tryed it and if it works it would be some extra c02 untill i get the $ for a co2 set up
thanks again


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

dartrevzz said:


> must invest in this aero stuff...impressive stuff


the best
you cant beat it 
stink buds way is the only way


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

Dirt brought up a good subject to talk about, The dreaded bud mold.

Mold likes warm, wet, dark places. Just like the inside of your huge dank buds. So what do we do?

The best thing is to avoid it all together. Keeping your flower room below 50% humidity will help. Use at least two fans to keep the air circulating at all times. 

If this mean using a dehumidifier then that's what you have to do. You can't just vent your flower room to decrease humidity if the outside air is 60%+.

All you will be doing is bringing in fresh humid air. You have to break down and buy either an A/C unit or a dehumidifier.

So how do you check for bud mold? It's virtually impossible to find the mold until damage starts to occur.

Keep a look out for a single dead leaf coming out of one of the buds. All the other leaves will look fine.

Now follow that dead leaf to where it comes out of the stem. Look for mold spores. It looks just like bread mold and the plant material will be brown and dying.

If you find some mold you need to cut that entire bud off and take it out of the room. It will have mold in it that you can't see.

Many people see spores and think that's the mold. The mold is actually tiny fibers running through the food source like tiny roots. The grey/green stuff we see is actually the spores of the mold. 

What's a spore? It's kind of like a seed but with only one set of genes because it's produced asexually. Think of it like getting yourself pregnant every time you masterbate!

Good thing us StinkBuddies can't reproduce asexually. We would overpopulate the Earth in a matter of weeks!

Anyway, back on subject...Many times you can just cut the bad part of the bud out and let the rest of it dry normally.

Then I put the moldy bud on the table and shake my finger at it yelling "BAD MOLD", "BAAAAAD MOLD"! I think it helps...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddys again
> i found a thread that said you could take sugar & weast to make co2
> just whanted to know if anyone has tryed it and if it works it would be some extra c02 untill i get the $ for a co2 set up
> thanks again


Do you really want to loose all your friends?

Let me tell you what will happen. Have you ever been to a bakery. Smell all that good yeast in the fresh bread? Emmm, yummy!

That's what your house is going to smell like. All your buddies will come over and be like " Emmm, fresh bread! Bust out bro"!

And you'll be like " I ain't got no fresh bread bitch"! And then they'll be like "Fuck you, I can smell it! You just want to Bogart all the fresh bread! CYA beotch"!

Is it really worth it?

Besides, yeast dosen't work anyway...

Either does anything else beside a CO2 generator or tank.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 17, 2009)

stink (or anyone who knows more than me) 
how fast do the plants take in the co2? im wondering if it would be worth it to get co2. my room is small and when the hps and dehumidifier are on it gets hot, the exhaust kicks on to keep the temps straight, i dont know if i would be just wasting it. just doing some research before i spend some $$$, the regulators and whatnot are not cheap so i want to make it worth it. thanks.


----------



## jem (Feb 17, 2009)

*BIGTIMEROOFERR that yeast fermenting shit is for the birds don't do it it does not work and create enough co2 to do anything i tried. I still cant afford co2 tank your best and cheap way is get a small prpane burner you know the ones you use for camping be very careful of the carbon monoxide its deadly i turn mine on for 15minutes every 2-3 hours. Stay in their why its on they are dangerous also watch temps they will rise. after you turn it off wait a couple of minutes then turn your fans on and blower on. I don't know exactly the ppm but they are probobly close to 1500 right after you turn it off. i have seen great resuts from it. It does not beet the tank but will work till you can get a tank just more work and not as precise. Also for everyone that has built stinks system it is a good idea to build a contacter for your timer and pumps. It will save the life of them. You are runiing a good amount of amps running 5 pumps and whatever else on the same circut. It cost like 50bucks to build one it is better then smoking your timer that cost almost 100 or so. Andyman helped me with great pics that show exactly how to build. If Andyman does not mind i can give you guys exact diagram and places on net were to get parts get at me.*


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 17, 2009)

*i can give you guys exact diagram and places on net were to get parts get at me.*[/quote]

I am definitely going to need that info. I am going to have to build a couple. Thanks to both you and Andyman. 

Oh and Andyman I am still waiting on part for the gdo light mover project.


----------



## chongers (Feb 17, 2009)

great thread

I have been doing Aero/Nft for a while and have had much better results than any dirt or hydro grow I've ever done.... by far
I think it is a much more efficient use of the lumens and nutrients
Is there any better root structure than Aero?

that brings me to my point

I know this older philippino gentleman (from the old country) who has had arthritis for years and really suffers with the pain
He knows I smoke and grow and asked if when I was done with my next round he could have the roots
He cleans them up and makes tea from them and swears by the results
Yet another positive result from a wonderful medicine


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

MAN its been a long time sense i laughed so hard me and my wife laughed for 30 min 
i love you dude 
i dont mean that in a GAY WAY
its just all the knowledge you give and the way you give your bub to cancer pat.
the world could use more people like you 






StinkBud said:


> Do you really want to loose all your friends?
> 
> Let me tell you what will happen. Have you ever been to a bakery. Smell all that good yeast in the fresh bread? Emmm, yummy!
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

jem said:


> *BIGTIMEROOFERR that yeast fermenting shit is for the birds don't do it it does not work and create enough co2 to do anything i tried. I still cant afford co2 tank your best and cheap way is get a small prpane burner you know the ones you use for camping be very careful of the carbon monoxide its deadly i turn mine on for 15minutes every 2-3 hours. Stay in their why its on they are dangerous also watch temps they will rise. after you turn it off wait a couple of minutes then turn your fans on and blower on. I don't know exactly the ppm but they are probobly close to 1500 right after you turn it off. i have seen great resuts from it. It does not beet the tank but will work till you can get a tank just more work and not as precise. Also for everyone that has built stinks system it is a good idea to build a contacter for your timer and pumps. It will save the life of them. You are runiing a good amount of amps running 5 pumps and whatever else on the same circut. It cost like 50bucks to build one it is better then smoking your timer that cost almost 100 or so. Andyman helped me with great pics that show exactly how to build. If Andyman does not mind i can give you guys exact diagram and places on net were to get parts get at me.*


thanks jim
im only running two sometimes three pumps on my timer but still planning on getting that contactor


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

chongers said:


> I know this older philippino gentleman (from the old country) who has had arthritis for years and really suffers with the pain
> He knows I smoke and grow and asked if when I was done with my next round he could have the roots
> He cleans them up and makes tea from them and swears by the results
> Yet another positive result from a wonderful medicine


They do some weird shit in the Philippines. 

Ask him about the aphrodisiac soup called "Bat and Ball soup" It's also called Soup #5

I'll let you guess what part of the *bull* it's made from... Yummy!


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> those didnt look all indica. you still got like 3 weeks at least and they will really get bigger the last 2 weeks. 4 weeks and they will dam near be gooey


Hey andyman,

No, some are 1980's vintage columbian gold. My favorite. They are for ME! Can't get that anymore. They are the tallest and will take the longest to finish. The smaller plants are the "Pure" and "Bubblicious". 

They are for my mother who has cancer.

I just thought they would all be growing giant kolas by now! You think they will continue to grow? I sure hope so!

Unca Milton


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Are you using my system?


Yes! I read for weeks before deciding on your system!

I am running 3 4 x4 posts with 5 2" cups each. (Do to size limitations) Also modded the design so the res would fit under the unit. More space saved! Incorporated CO2 into the frame. Running one 400 watt MH and one 600 watt HPS. Running your nutes a little light do to some initial tip burn on the "Pure".

Veg room has one 400 watt MH with a 4000K bulb. (All I had and I swear they grow better than the Hortilux!)

You may have missed my first posts! I started with some seeds that were over 20 years old. Some very hashy tasting Columbian Gold. The other strains are "The Pure" and "Bubblicious". 

Do you think they will fill out?

MilTON


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

jem said:


> *BIGTIMEROOFERR that yeast fermenting shit is for the birds don't do it it does not work and create enough co2 to do anything i tried. I still cant afford co2 tank your best and cheap way is get a small prpane burner you know the ones you use for camping be very careful of the carbon monoxide its deadly i turn mine on for 15minutes every 2-3 hours. Stay in their why its on they are dangerous also watch temps they will rise. after you turn it off wait a couple of minutes then turn your fans on and blower on. I don't know exactly the ppm but they are probobly close to 1500 right after you turn it off. i have seen great resuts from it. It does not beet the tank but will work till you can get a tank just more work and not as precise. Also for everyone that has built stinks system it is a good idea to build a contacter for your timer and pumps. It will save the life of them. You are runiing a good amount of amps running 5 pumps and whatever else on the same circut. It cost like 50bucks to build one it is better then smoking your timer that cost almost 100 or so. Andyman helped me with great pics that show exactly how to build. If Andyman does not mind i can give you guys exact diagram and places on net were to get parts get at me.*


I dont mind, Ive been sick and lazy so I havent done much pysical labor. havent gotten to drawing a good scematic yet or got the plans up. Getting ready to order the parts to make a new timer (for a dif location) when I have the extra $$. All my extra $$ has been spent on spoiling my babys. lights, nuits, fans, ect. kids cost $$ lol. but these kids dont talk back.



Milton187 said:


> Hey andyman,
> 
> No, some are 1980's vintage columbian gold. My favorite. They are for ME! Can't get that anymore. They are the tallest and will take the longest to finish. The smaller plants are the "Pure" and "Bubblicious".
> 
> ...


 they look more sativa , the ones I grew outdoor took forever and still werent done when I was brushing frost off them end Oct. (outdoor) the last 2 weeks they doubled in size. They would have been huge if the frost wouldnt have came. Give em time they will fill out.

peace yall


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> here is what I made yesterday, so I can flower my seedlings, since I dont know there sex yet. The fence post flower way, roots will overlap each other and get tangled. with this way I can use it and they shouldnt get to tangled in the short time it will take to show there sex. then I can still rip the boys out, hopefully. I can still use this for veg when Im done too.
> 
> I made it so that each holds 6 plants and the way the sprayers are setup, the roots can go imbetween them without getting in the way. and it kinda keeps them all separated. I used 2 - 14g med totes. this way to give plenty of root room and still be small. used 190gph pumps from harbor freight. think they were like $15 each. made a nice spot for the cord to come out the side too. I am planning on running ones I know are fem or clones through the fence post system, but untill I know what these seeds turn out to be I had to do this.
> 
> Also I have some of those FREE power skunk seeds from attitude and they are doing fine. long and lanky like a sativa. but everyone Ive heard had them said they suck. I dont want to through them out, just cause they take a long time. (I can still start budding them then put them outside this spring.) but my consern is has any one ever on here had anything good to say about them. I used them first on the stinkbud system for practice since they were free. thanks for all the help everyone. peace


stinkbud any comments or sugestions before I put this system into effect tonight. my seedlings are getting to big to keep veg. or any other stinkbuddys let me know what you think/ THANKS

its on page 339


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Yes! I read for weeks before deciding on your system!
> 
> I am running 3 4 x4 posts with 5 2" cups each. (Do to size limitations) Also modded the design so the res would fit under the unit. More space saved! Incorporated CO2 into the frame. Running one 400 watt MH and one 600 watt HPS. Running your nutes a little light do to some initial tip burn on the "Pure".
> 
> ...


The Columbian Gold will take forever. I'm growing some Skunk that is mix of Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. The fastest phenotype takes about 10 weeks.

The one I have in soil right now has been flowering 3 months and the pistils are just starting to turn. It looks like it has another 2-3 weeks left.

That may be what you are looking at too.

Your other strains should finish within a normal time frame of 9 weeks.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> stinkbud any comments or sugestions before I put this system into effect tonight. my seedlings are getting to big to keep veg. or any other stinkbuddys let me know what you think/ THANKS
> 
> its on page 339


hey anday
looks great i dont think you will have any troubles nice job
good luck


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The Columbian Gold will take forever. I'm growing some Skunk that is mix of Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. The fastest phenotype takes about 10 weeks.
> 
> The one I have in soil right now has been flowering 3 months and the pistils are just starting to turn. It looks like it has another 2-3 weeks left.
> 
> ...



Yep, I may have to LST the Gold. They are making the light too far away for the other plants!

I hope they fill out! Thanks again StinkBud and all others
for holding my hand through this "little" project!

Milty


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> Here is some bud porn , all underage (all models are under 18 years of age) .  lol


Yeah - looking good, AndyMan!


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

ok guys just fired up my other light that was gifted to me years ago by my old roomate its a 400w hps bulb . but I noticed the unit inside said use a 250w hps bulb s50 max. now I remember using this myself for at least 3 small closet grows. I have it on and running rt now. Do you think this is ok or do you think someone may have switched a ballast part to make it work. Any one know if this will hurt anything if I leave it. we used it that way for a year and it never blew and seemed to work fine. now its got me kinda worried. I dont know much on how they work yet. any one ever heard of someone putting a 400w hps in a 250w unit and it working?
thanks everyone
peace


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Yes! I read for weeks before deciding on your system!
> 
> I am running 3 4 x4 posts with 5 2" cups each. (Do to size limitations) Also modded the design so the res would fit under the unit. More space saved! Incorporated CO2 into the frame. Running one 400 watt MH and one 600 watt HPS. Running your nutes a little light do to some initial tip burn on the "Pure".
> 
> ...


Hey Milton - I like your setup. I too am running a 3 post system (6 holes per post). I would love to see a pic with the res and the CO2 setup - sounds trick!


----------



## jem (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman that must have been switched i have a buudy that refubishis them i have one that says 250wattmax and i use a 400watthps bulb in it because it was switched my buddy said if it was trully a 250 and you put a 400 in it it would not even fire up let alnone work for long so if you said it has been working for that long it should be cool


----------



## alsoranmike (Feb 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> ok guys just fired up my other light that was gifted to me years ago by my old roomate its a 400w hps bulb . but I noticed the unit inside said use a 250w hps bulb s50 max. now I remember using this myself for at least 3 small closet grows. I have it on and running rt now. Do you think this is ok or do you think someone may have switched a ballast part to make it work. Any one know if this will hurt anything if I leave it. we used it that way for a year and it never blew and seemed to work fine. now its got me kinda worried. I dont know much on how they work yet. any one ever heard of someone putting a 400w hps in a 250w unit and it working?
> thanks everyone
> peace


You seem as though you would have as good a grip as anyone here regarding that situation,... adept when it comes to electrons and all that shit.


If you've used it in the past and had no probs, or didn't see fit to conjure up any (imagined or otherwise) running it this way, screw the UL.

My chicken-ass most likely wouldn't.

If I must ask,.. I probably can't afford it.


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

jem said:


> andyman that must have been switched i have a buudy that refubishis them i have one that says 250wattmax and i use a 400watthps bulb in it because it was switched my buddy said if it was trully a 250 and you put a 400 in it it would not even fire up let alnone work for long so if you said it has been working for that long it should be cool


thats kinda what i figured. good im all set on a little 4'x2.5' root cellar for runnin them veg/flower double stack units to see what is male and female. whats left I will let go. Im thinking I can run 3 of these tubs with 6 each for 18 total in that 4' x 2.5' root cellar. not sure though. I will add t5's and 105w cfl 2700k warm white bulbs too. thanks


----------



## andyman (Feb 17, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> You seem as though you would have as good a grip as anyone here regarding that situation,... adept regarding electrons and all that shit.
> 
> 
> If you've used it in the past and had no probs, or didn't see fit to conjure up any (imagined or otherwise) running it this way, screw the UL.
> ...


 well I understand parts of it like the transformer and capacitor but Ive never torn one apart yet to see what all is in it. I know they have a starter that looks like a capacitor too but dont know much about them yet. New reading material at work I guess. thanks

peace


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 17, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Milton - I like your setup. I too am running a 3 post system (6 holes per post). I would love to see a pic with the res and the CO2 setup - sounds trick!


Here is one while I was working on it. You would have to wait till harvest for a clear pic now! I changed the 
fill/drain nozzle with a 90 degree elbow. Note the brass barb for co2.

MILton

EDIT: I am going to redo the entire setup soon. I am going to get some bulkheads and put drains into the bottoms of the posts. Connect the drains to a manifold. Connect the manifold to my res located OUTSIDE of the flower room. Then I can lengthen the size of my posts! I will also be able to check/add nutes easier.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Here is one while I was working on it. You would have to wait till harvest for a clear pic now! I changed the
> fill/drain nozzle with a 90 degree elbow. Note the brass barb for co2.
> 
> MILton
> ...


One thing I was thinking about with a 3 post system, and since I have to downsize to the 36" posts and I will probably only have room for 2 flowering setups, I was thinking of keeping some mums and running it SOG style, clones direct to flower. I figure I can space the netpots closer to each other as well as putting the posts closer together sort of like the Aeroflo units.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 17, 2009)

I put my Blue Cheese clones into flower after they were rooted and only 6" tall. They have now reached the top level of pvc support, this is in two weeks flat. I will keep my veg plants short so they don't crowd out the other veg plants.


mindphuk said:


> One thing I was thinking about with a 3 post system, and since I have to downsize to the 36" posts and I will probably only have room for 2 flowering setups, I was thinking of keeping some mums and running it SOG style, clones direct to flower. I figure I can space the netpots closer to each other as well as putting the posts closer together sort of like the Aeroflo units.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Here is one while I was working on it. You would have to wait till harvest for a clear pic now! I changed the
> fill/drain nozzle with a 90 degree elbow. Note the brass barb for co2.
> 
> MILton
> ...


Thanks for posting those pics - great job. Super small footprint with the res tucked under, huh? I look forward to the updated shots too!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Some of my first prototypes were built like that. I had the sprayer assembly long enough to go through both containers.
> 
> I put a hose fitting on the bottom of one container and had it drain into the first bottom container.
> 
> ...


...so you didn't just stumble upon your setup? ha ha Thanks for the pics - nice to see the evolution of your system.


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> well here it is... i didnt glue it in case i need to lower the top net a few inches. very easy to do.
> 
> Instead of cutting the excess netting from the ends i figured i could if needed just drape it over the end plants if needed.


nice work Dirt, 
suggestion, you can drill holes through the PVC piping 
and weave through, instead of using the zip locks

also you need to stabilize the main steam only!
no need for such wide spacing, try to weave a single square 
maybe 0.5x0.5" wide just about the center of each hole
which you will run after the steam reaches that height

use net weaving style instead of crisscross
you will get more support out of your squares that way


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> nice work Dirt,
> suggestion, you can drill holes through the PVC piping
> and weave through, instead of using the zip locks
> 
> ...


Im not sure i understand what your saying?

are you saying i should double it up and make the squares smaller? I thought it was just support for the buds? if the squares are 0.5 how do the branches get through to support all the heavy buds?

thanks for the help.


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im not sure i understand what your saying?
> 
> are you saying i should double it up and make the squares smaller? I thought it was just support for the buds? if the squares are 0.5 how do the branches get through to support all the heavy buds?
> 
> thanks for the help.


if your main steam is supported properly, 
you don't need to also support each of the branches
ill make a drawing give me a few


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres a pic i took just now... first day of flower and first time i have control of the size... I thought about drilling holes but it seemed like it would be a lot harder to thread the netting through tiny holes when you can just ziptie it and be done..... when they get bigger i just pop the next net on.


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

something like this


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWW...I gotcha... I was thinking that i would need to guide the bud branches up over the netting all the way up to the 2nd level and the sit back and watch them get fat.


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> AWWW...I gotcha... I was thinking that i would need to guide the bud branches up over the netting all the way up to the 2nd level and the sit back and watch them get fat.


once your steam is supported the branches will not bow it down
the plant itself can hold the branches and bud weight


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> once your steam is supported the branches will not bow it down
> the plant itself can hold the branches and bud weight


Yea i guess thats one way you could also do it.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 18, 2009)

hey SOG
how high up from the base of the plant do you put the net a foot ? 
then how high is the top one from the bottom one ?
thanks for any info.
i made mine with nelon string, 1x2's screwed to the walls and small hooks i weaved them together were the strings cross and you can adjust the size of the holes works great
THANKS FOR THE NET IDEAL


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

Yo stink or anyone else with experience in co2.
Im getting ready to join the co2 club.

I found this http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151 it seems like a pretty good deal, comes with a timer also, at this point i will not be using an enviro controller just yet so i will be setting timers for the exhaust fan and co2 etc..which brings up a couple questions; 

#1 Does the dehumidifier need to be turned off during co2 disbursement? 

#2 Ive read a few different opinions on using a fan to circulate the co2, good or bad? or doesnt really matter?

#3 beacuse im using timers, how long to let the room baste in co2 before running the exhaust? sometimes depending on the weather it can get really high humidity quick if the exhaust is not running.

Thanks


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink or anyone else with experience in co2.
> Im getting ready to join the co2 club.
> 
> I found this http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151 it seems like a pretty good deal, comes with a timer also, at this point i will not be using an enviro controller just yet so i will be setting timers for the exhaust fan and co2 etc..which brings up a couple questions;
> ...


 under the general growing forum there is a co2 calculator, it all depends on how many cubic feet your space is, and also how much your co2 regulator lets out, if you have to constantly exhaust your going to havew run co2 again, yes the fan is always good, even without co2 it critical, co2 is heavier than air and you want that co2 around the leaves


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks morris...yea i used the calculator, it says for my room it takes about 37 minutes to bring the co2 up to 1500ppm.

as of right now my exhaust and fan and dehumidifier are running 24/7 to keep things perfect..my room averages 45% rh, 60deg at night and 78 day. I guess its a matter of trial and error to find the right configuration to run the co2 and how long before the exhaust fan need to come on. Also does the dehumidifier need to be turned off during co2 ?


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> under the general growing forum there is a co2 calculator,


can you please post the link to the calculator

i am getting very frustrated with this site, 
it holds so much information that is unsearchable, 
it just makes it useless and all peoples work for nothing
tried contacting the site admins and mods, accept for one cool brother fdd2k
no one even responds to my private emails, 
with my premium membership status i still have the exact same rights 
as a regular member, non of the premium features apply or work
the fact their ignoring my repeated request for support on these matters, 
only suggests they don't know how to run he system properly
i am very close to lose my patient and relocate my journal somewhere else


sorry for the rant/hijack


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> can you please post the link to the calculator
> 
> i am getting very frustrated with this site,
> it holds so much information that is unsearchable,
> ...


ya i've noticed the search button isn't worth 2 shits. generally if i'm looking for a specific topic i have to utilize "the other" forum.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 18, 2009)

The search function has been broke since I've been here. Mods either can't or won't fix it. Anyways here is a work around. Use Google and put this phrase in the box along with your search terms...

site:www.rollitup.org


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 18, 2009)

To Stink and all Stink Buddies:

I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics and due to the recession will probably have to uproot my family to somewhere more economical; as such, I will have to set this wonderful hobby to the side for an indefinite amount of time. 

I have learned much in the short time here, and appreciate all of the input and feedback I have received. What all of you have taught me is priceless and I will continue to pay it forward as much as possible. 

Peace and Happiness to all,

El Gringo Loco


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck to ya gringo.

hey sog heres the link for the co2 calc

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 18, 2009)

"It's a recession when your neighbor loses his job. Its a depression when you lose yours."

Best of luck GL, you think you can get your house sold?


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> The search function has been broke since I've been here. Mods either can't or won't fix it. Anyways here is a work around. Use Google and put this phrase in the box along with your search terms...
> 
> site:www.rollitup.org


thanks Picasso, i am familiar with this Google feature 
its impossible to find the information through Google's indexing
every word pulls so many articles, with very limited filtering options
it makes it impossible to sift through the amount of articles it returns
try to run this search for example 

```
http://www.google.com/search?q=site:rollitup.org+skunk+plans
```


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> To Stink and all Stink Buddies:
> 
> I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics


sorry to hear Gringo
one door closes, another one opens, God bless brother


----------



## car washer (Feb 18, 2009)

When do you guys typically introduce Co2 (at rapid foliation)? I mean I have 5 seedlings growing in a six-hold system with 2nd set of true leaves starting and roots starting to take off (4 days since sprout). Man these plants look healthy. I feel like they don't even need it but I have it ready and want to try. I tested Co2 system and can control everything in my tent...


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Good luck to ya gringo.
> 
> hey sog heres the link for the co2 calc
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp


Thank's Dirt


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> thanks Picasso, i am familiar with this Google feature
> its impossible to find the information through Google's indexing
> every word pulls so many articles, with very limited filtering options
> it makes it impossible to sift through the amount of articles it returns
> ...


Sure those generic terms bring up a lot of mentions, but wouldn't you want a search here done with the same terms to pull up the same articles?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 18, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> To Stink and all Stink Buddies:
> 
> I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics and due to the recession will probably have to uproot my family to somewhere more economical; as such, I will have to set this wonderful hobby to the side for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> ...


sorry dude
just put it in gods hands and dont worry he will take care of you and your fam.


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Sure those generic terms bring up a lot of mentions, but wouldn't you want a search here done with the same terms to pull up the same articles?


you can narrow to a specific user with the site search, 
cant be done via Google indexing


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> you can narrow to a specific user with the site search,
> cant be done via Google indexing


You can do anything with google man. It's the most powerful search engine. plus it's updated more often than the search engine on this site.

Try:
site:rollitup.org "posted by <user name>"

stupid link.. so I can't link with a quoted search, but you get the idea. Found all your posts SOG 


it's creepy as fuck!


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> You can do anything with google man. It's the most powerful search engine. plus it's updated more often than the search engine on this site.
> 
> Try:
> site:rollitup.org "posted by <user name>"
> ...


Thanks bro, ill give it another go
(tried to post the link earlier didn't work they block cross site referrers)


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/2071195-post3282.html
Finally got around to weighing the first crop... and what a surprise!

331g! ~11oz  

Second crop will probably be less. I had some crazy idea of flowering straight from clone(no veg time--soon as they had roots). It works, but it takes like 2 weeks before they finally get growing at a good pace, and they end up small. Third/fourth crops were vegged for one week, which produces perfect size plants in my setup.

edit: calculated the yield/area to be 356g/m^2! Frame is 16" by 60", calculated giving 4" on each side so 20" x 60". Impressive!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> You can do anything with google man. It's the most powerful search engine. plus it's updated more often than the search engine on this site.
> 
> Try:
> site:rollitup.org "posted by <user name>"
> ...


You know, these google tricks should be compiled and posted in a sticky in the newbie forum. That might eliminate a lot of the questions and headaches from everyone about the broken search (it's like every other question in the support area).

I know about some of these, but it took me some time to figure it out and by the number of questions we are getting, not enough people have figured it out yet.


----------



## westmich (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, GringoLoco.

I became a statistic as well last fall. I had a great severance that lasted through the end of the year and I have been able to find some small projects to supplement my unemployment insurance income, but it still sucks. 

I actually started on this hobby about the same time - planted my first seed on Election night. While I am on a very tight budget, I do have more free time to work on a hobby. In addition, I live in Michigan and MMJ was legalized on the same night. The law officially goes into effect in April and I am hoping to find opportunities (completely legal) in all of these new circumstances.



GringoLoco said:


> To Stink and all Stink Buddies:
> 
> I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics and due to the recession will probably have to uproot my family to somewhere more economical; as such, I will have to set this wonderful hobby to the side for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2009)

Best of luck to you Gringo...peace to you and the hope of much prosperity to come.



GringoLoco said:


> To Stink and all Stink Buddies:
> 
> I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics and due to the recession will probably have to uproot my family to somewhere more economical; as such, I will have to set this wonderful hobby to the side for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/2071195-post3282.html
> Finally got around to weighing the first crop... and what a surprise!
> 
> 331g! ~11oz
> ...


hOLLY CRAP REP...REALLY...FLOWERING WITH NO VEG IS BAD?

whoops sorry caps... i just put 3 big clones in with my 3 weeked veg plants into flower...WHATS gonne happen?


----------



## andyman (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink or anyone else with experience in co2.
> Im getting ready to join the co2 club.
> 
> I found this http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151 it seems like a pretty good deal, comes with a timer also, at this point i will not be using an enviro controller just yet so i will be setting timers for the exhaust fan and co2 etc..which brings up a couple questions;
> ...


 wow according to that calculator a 20lb tank would last me 87.4 hrs
any one know how big a 20lb tank is (height wise)? I allready have a new tank I got last year at an auction. (came full too) and its about 4-5' tall and have 2 others that are about 2ft tall. I sure hope a 20lb tank is small.
just wondering what that tall tank I have is. gota steal on it for $50 and it came with a 2ft one too. both full and in good shape

sorry to hear about your misfortune Gringo. They times are tuff everywere


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hOLLY CRAP REP...REALLY...FLOWERING WITH NO VEG IS BAD?
> 
> whoops sorry caps... i just put 3 big clones in with my 3 weeked veg plants into flower...WHATS gonne happen?


proly nada? less branches n a lil smaller plant? i jus put 2 baby clones dat had a good amount of roots in wit my 2 week vegging cuz two were pretty weak, but the new babys are already growin new leaves


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 18, 2009)

i jus built my first flowering unit, cant wait to have it every 3 weeks!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 18, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> I have 10 feet of horizontal space, it's my height issues I'm more concerned about. I get what you're talking about, 6 plants is what I wanted to run per system, with running three individual systems running to optimize production just like stink and you guys. You guys make me jealous!


hey guys im probably a while back from cathing up right now (pg. 326) but this was concerning the height issue of the aero/nft system. 
I was thinkin that you could maybe shorten the leg posts of the frame and try using an inline pump and some hoses for draining. 
I dont know how to draw things up like u guys do but im sure since we all have such a creative imaginization here that you guys probably understand what im sayin


----------



## andyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> hey guys im probably a while back from cathing up right now (pg. 326) but this was concerning the height issue of the aero/nft system.
> I was thinkin that you could maybe shorten the leg posts of the frame and try using an inline pump and some hoses for draining.
> I dont know how to draw things up like u guys do but im sure since we all have such a creative imaginization here that you guys probably understand what im sayin


Ive been thinking about them inline pumps too, but wondering how much they will heat the water up since they wouldnt be in it.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 18, 2009)

andyman said:


> wow according to that calculator a 20lb tank would last me 87.4 hrs
> any one know how big a 20lb tank is (height wise)? I allready have a new tank I got last year at an auction. (came full too) and its about 4-5' tall and have 2 others that are about 2ft tall. I sure hope a 20lb tank is small.
> just wondering what that tall tank I have is. gota steal on it for $50 and it came with a 2ft one too. both full and in good shape
> 
> sorry to hear about your misfortune Gringo. They times are tuff everywere


The amount of time a tank lasts in that calculator is misleading. That's 87.4 hours of on-time. Your tank will be cycled so it won't be on continuously. Also, if you enter a lower flow rate, let's say by half, the tank lasts longer but has to go on for a longer period of time to get the ppm up to the level you want. The best way to use this calculator is to use it to figure out a flow rate that fills your area quick enough so that you can get levels back up soon after exhaust. Your true number of hours your tank will last will depend on how often you have to cycle depending on heat and refilling due to leaks if you are using a PPM meter.


----------



## andyman (Feb 18, 2009)

makes sence thanks


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hOLLY CRAP REP...REALLY...FLOWERING WITH NO VEG IS BAD?
> 
> whoops sorry caps... i just put 3 big clones in with my 3 weeked veg plants into flower...WHATS gonne happen?


just taking a stab at it here, i may very well be wrong and would not take offense to being corrected, but flowering a clone with no veg time, wouldnt it be the same as leaving it on the mother and flowering it?


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think what rep was saying is that the plants ended up much smaller, therefore the yield was not as large. Could be wrong but thats what i took from it


whysohigh said:


> just taking a stab at it here, i may very well be wrong and would not take offense to being corrected, but flowering a clone with no veg time, wouldnt it be the same as leaving it on the mother and flowering it?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 18, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I think what rep was saying is that the plants ended up much smaller, therefore the yield was not as large. Could be wrong but thats what i took from it


I'm also a bit confused. Isn't the smaller plant size taken into account when packing them in? Most SOG methods have very close spacing, yield per plant is low, but the higher number of plants/square meter make up for it.


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah smaller is better, I think the sweet spot for this system is between 8"-12", with 12 even pushing the limits! I'm amazed at how fast these babies grow! That aside, my clones are usually only 3-5 inches when I put them into veg so that would be small.


mindphuk said:


> I'm also a bit confused. Isn't the smaller plant size taken into account when packing them in? Most SOG methods have very close spacing, yield per plant is low, but the higher number of plants/square meter make up for it.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink or anyone else with experience in co2.
> Im getting ready to join the co2 club.
> 
> I found this http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151 it seems like a pretty good deal, comes with a timer also, at this point i will not be using an enviro controller just yet so i will be setting timers for the exhaust fan and co2 etc..which brings up a couple questions;





> #1 Does the dehumidifier need to be turned off during co2 disbursement?


Leave your dehumidifier on at all times.



> #2 Ive read a few different opinions on using a fan to circulate the co2, good or bad? or doesnt really matter?


It's pretty simple to hook the output hose up to a fan. You can also buy hose with little holes that you can wrap around your room. Remember, CO2 is heavier than air so you want to disperse it above the plants.



> #3 beacuse im using timers, how long to let the room baste in co2 before running the exhaust? sometimes depending on the weather it can get really high humidity quick if the exhaust is not running.


When I used timers I set my regulator to fill the room up to 2000 PPM over 1/2 hour. I set it to come on 3 times during the light cycle.

It would end up dropping to about 800 PPM before the next injection.

I set my timers so the the vent fan would come on and run for 15 minutes before the CO2 came on. Then the vent fan would shut off during the CO2 cycle.

Heat is your number one issue. As soon as you close off your room it will get hot as fuck! 

With CO2 you can run your room at 85 degrees. The extra heat will speed up the plants metabolism.

A/C will be your only option at some point.


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hOLLY CRAP REP...REALLY...FLOWERING WITH NO VEG IS BAD?
> 
> whoops sorry caps... i just put 3 big clones in with my 3 weeked veg plants into flower...WHATS gonne happen?


No it's not bad--my clones were REALLY small with like 1 hair sticking out. They are fine--just ended up significantly smaller. Surely clones with more established roots would be fine. The process itself is not damaging to the plants.

Yes I took this into account when making my setup, which is why I only have 6" spacing between plants and 20 sites per flower unit. 

However, after the empirical evidence, it makes much more sense (*for me*) to flower slightly larger plants, even if I have to space them out and only flower 10, I can get a bigger yield than lollipopping 20 small ones.

Pictures are worth a thousand words.

The first 3 pics show the clones->flower. They have a single small cola. Which is fine, it's what I wanted at first, but 3 main colas would be better... see pic 4 which was vegged for probably 2 weeks..

Pic 5 show flower units 3/4. The left has been flowering 2 weeks longer than the right. Notice the right has plants that are almost as big? They were vegged for a week first.

Pic 6 is the flower unit with small plants (clone->flower) on the inside and larger, vegged plants on the outside.

Pic 7 is another flower unit that was vegged before flowering. Much better 

edit: found an old pic of the clones->flower so you could see the size. The middle plants in this unit were vegged for a week--the outside ones barely had roots.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip what is wrong with the leaves in the first three pics i have the same problem any pointers on that i am on week 9 1/2


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> repvip what is wrong with the leaves in the first three pics i have the same problem any pointers on that i am on week 9 1/2


I've been running at 3000ppm and a couple plants dont like it, that's all. Some of the leaves have nute burn pretty good... haven't started the flush yet, but that can have similar effects (though the leaves usually don't burn to a crisp haha)


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 18, 2009)

i am flushing now i am on week 9 and i want this to end i will never do a sativa again my god they get huge!!


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

Hah! I know the feeling... I try to avoid them.. still nothing beats a good sativa high. (opinion--lets not argue).. 

It's flower day 48 for my closest unit! Capable of harvesting every 56 days with these strains  still recovering from the last harvest (so much work!) so will harvest on day 60 this time, with a 5-7day flush starting day 53-55.

Actually I am growing some Dutch Passion right now, and supposedly are 100% sativa with 8-9 weeks finish time--they are looking close and eerily like an indica to me... and it is covered in trichomes. BUT just realized the THC is only 8.6% !! AND it smells like an onion. My others are ~20% THC... I'm wondering if this DP will suck? I hope not--it grows and clones extremely fast.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> I've been running at 3000ppm and a couple plants dont like it, that's all. Some of the leaves have nute burn pretty good... haven't started the flush yet, but that can have similar effects (though the leaves usually don't burn to a crisp haha)


I was going to ask you what your PPM was. 

It's amazing how much nutes some strains can handle. I have a strain called Snowbud (Akorn) that can handle over 3000PPM and still ask for more! Of course all my other strains would burn to a crisp with my PPM that hot.

It looks like your room might be too hot. What are your room temps?

High temps will make the leaves curl up. Too much nutrients make the leaves curl down, like a claw.

Unless you are flushing. Flushing makes all kinds of weird shit happen to the plant. 

Those buds look dank as fuck bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 18, 2009)

how long does it usually tke before you harvest a sativa my leaves are yellow and falling off left and right you think its ready?


----------



## repvip (Feb 18, 2009)

StinkBud... always catching my glaring omissions 

Room temp is a good 85 with lights on (I have plans of exhausting out the chimney soon.. should really reduce temp) but it doesn't go above 85. Drops probably 20-30 degrees at night. Maybe the location of those particular plants are in a hot spot as well...

How much bubble hash do you typically get from your trim? Or is it variable? I think my technique is bad.. I only got 5grams from all that trim from the first harvest (easily 1/2 of a 5gal bucket dry, about 1/5 completely wet)..


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> Hah! I know the feeling... I try to avoid them.. still nothing beats a good sativa high. (opinion--lets not argue).. .


It's true bro! A nice Sativa high is the best. Too bad they take so long to finish. They work great for day use because you don't get so tired.

You also don't have a ceiling so the more you smoke, the higher you get.

When I'm in a lot of pain nothing beats a heavy Indica. I'll always keep some sort of a Kush going just for heavy medicine.

Right now I've narrowed my quiver down to 4 strains.

*1) Blueberry* - my cutting is the best of the best. 25+ years old and still going strong!

*2) Purple Silver *- A cross between a very famous Purple strain of Cali and Silver Haze. It tastes and smells just like grape juice. Huge producer! Great high also.

*3) NYC Diesel* - This shit is too strong for day use! It puts me down hard. By far the best for pain though. When I can't sleep, I bust out the Diesel.

*4) Goo* - Super resin coated buds that smell beyond sweet. The strongest grape smell you can ever imagine. Even the fan leaves end up covered in trichromes!

As good as all the other strains are these are the ones to write home to Ma about!

We see pretty much every popular strain in the med community here. As much as I love the taste of the killer Kush varieties I just can't smoke them. They just plain knock my dick in the dirt and I can't get anything done.

The Sativa mixes give me the taste and high along with the meds that I need for pain.

I wish I could hook you all up with the Blueberry and Purple Silver clones...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

repvip said:


> StinkBud... always catching my glaring omissions
> 
> Room temp is a good 85 with lights on (I have plans of exhausting out the chimney soon.. should really reduce temp) but it doesn't go above 85. Drops probably 20-30 degrees at night. Maybe the location of those particular plants are in a hot spot as well...
> 
> How much bubble hash do you typically get from your trim? Or is it variable? I think my technique is bad.. I only got 5grams from all that trim from the first harvest (easily 1/2 of a 5gal bucket dry, about 1/5 completely wet)..


That sounds about right. My buds don't produce much trim. I end up with a full grocery bag of trim once I remove the stems. 

In fact I'm going into the bathroom right now to make a batch of bubble. It's only half my harvest but I'll let you know what it ends up weighing. The other half of my harvest is still drying and looks like it will fill another whole bag with trimmings.

So far my harvest ended up at 12oz. I still have at least another 12oz. drying!

One Blueberry plant produced almost 3oz all by itself! life is good!

The thing is, you guys are not going to believe the next harvest! It's going to be insane. I'll post some picks after I finish making bubble.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 18, 2009)

do you make seeds or do you order them stink?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> how long does it usually tke before you harvest a sativa my leaves are yellow and falling off left and right you think its ready?


I have an almost pure Sativa (Skunk #11) growing in soil right now. It's been flowering for 3 months and still has at least another 2-4 weeks longer to go.

How long does it take to flower a Sativa? Forever...


----------



## SOG (Feb 18, 2009)

finally... the long awaited specs for the illusive EZ-Clone mister
(extended info posted in my journal)


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 18, 2009)

My god that is some DANK shit right there lol.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 18, 2009)

So that chart... The diameter of the spray is 2.5-3.4 meters??? That can't be right.


----------



## repvip (Feb 19, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> do you make seeds or do you order them stink?


Hah! Where you been chuck? Stink has never ordered seeds... he's one of the lucky ones who uses clones. Most of his stuff is clone only  I only wish...

Stink.. I'm excited to see your bubble pics! Thanks for commenting on that... this stuff is super-potent! Mine bubbles with the first light, then not much after that.. with more practice it will get more pure I'm sure

I want a way to normalize cannabutter so I know how strong it is.. I think weighing in bubble would be the easiest.


----------



## SOG (Feb 19, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> So that chart... The diameter of the spray is 2.5-3.4 meters??? That can't be right.


Diameter is 1.9mm


----------



## andyman (Feb 19, 2009)

SOG said:


> finally... the long awaited specs for the illusive EZ-Clone mister
> (extended info posted in my journal)


to bad this is metric


----------



## jem (Feb 19, 2009)

contacter for timer and 5 pumps i built one thanks to andyman great design will save the life of your timer etc.......


----------



## westmich (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, I can't resist. I saw this in the grow discussion of a MMJ site. I have read Stinkbud's response on C02 in the past and he always says nothing but a tank or burner will work. Have you tried live animals?



> Years ago I had a partner who grew the best weed around. Back in the day We all farmed in dirt. We all had 1,000watters. We even used the same Nutes. We all bought our seeds from the same seed bank. The Holland Seed Bank. Afghani , NL, and Skunk #1 were the Beans of choice back then. But my Partner's WEED was always better than my crop. Fatter Buds, bigger yields. Killer smoke each and every Harvest. So out of desperation I asked my buddy what is his secret. "2 big, fat Guinea pigs" was his answer. "WTF" what kind of shite are you telling Me? My buddy explain to Me that the 2 big, fat Guinea Pigs were the best co2 system on earth. You have to keep in mind that co2 units were exotic and expensive back then. They were rarely being implemented in a small Grow Room back when the Dinasours roamed the planet. Sometimes I feel that old. Well, needless to say I ran out and pick up a couple of Guinea Pigs. I have never used a co2 tank in all my years. Never had too. Guinea Pigs supplied my garden of co2 each and every Harvest. HAPPY NEWS YEARS!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2009)

So what just put a guinea pig cage in my flower room?


----------



## mercilus (Feb 19, 2009)

westmich said:


> OK, I can't resist. I saw this in the grow discussion of a MMJ site. I have read Stinkbud's response on C02 in the past and he always says nothing but a tank or burner will work. Have you tried live animals?


*Hamster C02 Generator DIY*



Purchase this hamster wheel.
Purchase 60mm PC Fan and suitable DC Supply.
Run tubing to your grow area/cabinet.
For long vacations please add inline carbon filter to help with rodent odors.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 19, 2009)

Some of my vegging plants leaves are pale green this normal for this system? and leaves are startin to have a lil bita burns on them? is this because im not using a high enough ppm? im usin 2000ppm ph5.8, mite be my ph down? im not sure.


----------



## westmich (Feb 19, 2009)

mercilus said:


> *Hamster C02 Generator DIY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 19, 2009)

mercilus said:


> *Hamster C02 Generator DIY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mercilus
call me stupid but i dont get it maybe its this fucked up town i live in 
or are you joken you know im a hillbilly hick


----------



## SOG (Feb 19, 2009)

Heard back from Sentinel about the initial power surge with electrical motors
PXM-1, PXM-2, HPH-4, HPH-8 all have built in contactors relay internally
rated up to 15Aamp, specifically design for triggered electrical motors

HPH-4 has a higher capacity contactors rated @ 30amp, i will be wiring it to a 20amp 110v
this should handle the the heavier load from the 14k AC unit without tripping the breaker


----------



## mercilus (Feb 19, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> mercilus
> call me stupid but i dont get it maybe its this fucked up town i live in
> or are you joken you know im a hillbilly hick


Joking about my hamster generated C02 system? Of course not. (Please read my signature)

I find that if you dose the hamsters with a 10cc water to half capsule crushed caffeine pills you can improve your PPM of co2.

Its a little higher maintenance than say a CO2 tank but a heck of a lot cheaper.. hell you can breed these things easily and eat table scraps! This is true organics at its best!

I find my hamster organics weed tastes better than the standard bottled C02.

From my testing a full grown hamster per 65 cubic feet in your growing area is optimal to maintain a 2500 ppm. This is providing you dose them with caffeine properly. (Yes, I do use all natural caffiene, organic!)

If you choose not to dose them than you can cut that in half although I have limited testing on their generation w/o the energy enhancements. 

Some people tell me this is cruel, but believe me these are happy little guys and they only work 1 day a week and than are switched out! Try breeding these things and you will not have a hard time keeping a lively workforce!


----------



## budman13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey jem nice contactor setup hey you know you can just tie the neutral/whites together no need for them to go on the cantactor. You could have gotten away with a single pole contactor instead of the double pole.


----------



## andyman (Feb 19, 2009)

budman13 said:


> Hey jem nice contactor setup hey you know you can just tie the neutral/whites together no need for them to go on the cantactor. You could have gotten away with a single pole contactor instead of the double pole.


 he just copied from my pics I think. I did the same thing when I made mine. Im going to reconect that neutral and add another powerstrip. good lookin out. I shouldnt smoke so much before I work on somethings, specialy sativa types


----------



## Senator (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Stink, I know you posted this before somewhere but what brand of lights do you prefer? I am looking at 2 600's and I believe you said you like the Sun Systems brand but cannot recall for sure.


Thanks!


----------



## jem (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Stink you know I have been tuned in for like two months now i just started your system i am finishing a drip system right now then blending your system in on my system i have a plant from one stop seeds they said was a northern light and it is a lot taller then the other indicas i am growing like chocolope blue mystic. It is 7 foot tall the blue mystic is same age and only 3 foot tall. Same with chocolope it is 3 foot and the norhern light is 7 foot. What do you think it is? They all grew together under same conditions.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 19, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> Some of my vegging plants leaves are pale green this normal for this system? and leaves are startin to have a lil bita burns on them? is this because im not using a high enough ppm? im usin 2000ppm ph5.8, mite be my ph down? im not sure.


If you post pics someone will help you out. If it's just the very tips, then I would say TOO MUCH nutes! How old are they? What strain?

Milt


----------



## repvip (Feb 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> he just copied from my pics I think. I did the same thing when I made mine. Im going to reconect that neutral and add another powerstrip. good lookin out. I shouldnt smoke so much before I work on somethings, specialy sativa types


wait a sec... I did the same thing... are you saying we can use a double pole contactor with two hot wires (instead of hot and neutral) and effectively power two outlets from one contactor? If so... nice! I think 8 might be too much for one hehe


----------



## Verdant (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a quick question about my light set up guys.

I was wondering if it is more efficient use of light to keep one of my 1000w lights hanging in between two of my flower units (as per SB design) and keep one flower unit a few feet away from the other 2 and have the other 1000w light hang directly over it. This way every 3 weeks when I rotate the flower units there is a new direct source of light, and after the 9 week cycle the ladies have been bathed in light from every angle.

Is it worth going through the effort to do this, or is it simply better to just line up all 3 flower units in a line and hang the 2 lights in between them?


----------



## repvip (Feb 19, 2009)

Stink..

Any idea if I can flush for 5 days, harvest half (leaving enough leaves to live), then add nutes for a week, then another 5 day flush before the rest are harvested?

I would cut the done ones now, but I really want to do a flush so they taste 

How do you do it?


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> Some of my vegging plants leaves are pale green this normal for this system? and leaves are startin to have a lil bita burns on them? is this because im not using a high enough ppm? im usin 2000ppm ph5.8, mite be my ph down? im not sure.


I had some nute burn at around 1,900 ppm's with my SSH, pulled her back down to about 1,500 and she is happier. If ur at 2,000+ then I would say back off a bit.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 19, 2009)

the strain i have right now (wappa from sensible seeds) im in week 2 of flowering and its taking 3500ppm of stinks formula with no burn yet, but they grow about 1 to 2 inches a day and i have been having to tie them down every day or two because theyre just growing so fast.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2009)

Senator said:


> Hey Stink, I know you posted this before somewhere but what brand of lights do you prefer? I am looking at 2 600's and I believe you said you like the Sun Systems brand but cannot recall for sure.
> Thanks!


Yea the Sun System lights are nice. Decent price for what you get also.

600s are a great choice. 4-600s is probably the best for 3 flower units.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Just a quick question about my light set up guys.
> 
> I was wondering if it is more efficient use of light to keep one of my 1000w lights hanging in between two of my flower units (as per SB design) and keep one flower unit a few feet away from the other 2 and have the other 1000w light hang directly over it. This way every 3 weeks when I rotate the flower units there is a new direct source of light, and after the 9 week cycle the ladies have been bathed in light from every angle.
> 
> Is it worth going through the effort to do this, or is it simply better to just line up all 3 flower units in a line and hang the 2 lights in between them?


I'm actually thinking of a light mover or adding another couple of lights. The plants against the walls just don't get enough light.

Your idea might work better...


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 19, 2009)

im thinking about dual 600 hps from a single digital unit running on 240v..........can anyone send me links with the best prices or even better ones they have purchased thenselves?..
thinking about 2 4foot by 4 foot tents or a single 4 foot by 8 foot tent
or 2 3 foot by 3 foot tents with a dual 400 hps........maybe one that switches from mh to hps automatically ?......240v one unit also


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink..
> 
> Any idea if I can flush for 5 days, harvest half (leaving enough leaves to live), then add nutes for a week, then another 5 day flush before the rest are harvested?
> 
> ...


I just did something like that. I flushed the plants with Clearex for 5 days then harvest the Indicas. I left enough leaf on them to stay alive.

I let my Sativas continue to flush for another 7 days. I just pulled them yesterday.

It worked great! I have narrowed my quiver down to 4 strains that all finish the same time. That's the only way to go.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> the strain i have right now (wappa from sensible seeds) im in week 2 of flowering and its taking 3500ppm of stinks formula with no burn yet, but they grow about 1 to 2 inches a day and i have been having to tie them down every day or two because theyre just growing so fast.


These posts are a perfect example of what is referred to as "dialing in your strain".

Some plants can take an incredible amount of nutrients and still never burn. I don't even know the limit of my Snowbud. I've had it over 3000 and it looked like it could take even more!

Some strains like my Blueberry shows tip burn at 1900 PPM. Go figure!


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 19, 2009)

stink i tried my cloner with some flowers and stuff they started lookin good but then after 3-4 days didnt pop no roots i know thats not long enough

im in canada i think i need to keep my rez warmer..

iv read you dont need to control humidity and stuff they should pop on there own?

i got pics of system
was using vinager to drop PH down...
havnt got any nutes yet..


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 19, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> To Stink and all Stink Buddies:
> 
> I have just become another number in the unemployment statistics and due to the recession will probably have to uproot my family to somewhere more economical; as such, I will have to set this wonderful hobby to the side for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> ...


grow some flowers like me for a few years until you can get ur personal stash going, its good practis


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 20, 2009)

jem said:


> contacter for timer and 5 pumps i built one thanks to andyman great design will save the life of your timer etc.......


looks dangerous..

lets see andys


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 20, 2009)

Stinkbud,

Does your clone or vegging reservoir ever get a fishy type smell?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

my digi cam jus broke hah. fuckin sux... but the strains are gdp, grape ape, and purple hardball... they are startin to look better.. ive been hella lazy lately wit checkin the ph. thats prolly wat it is haha checkin it like every 3 days.. but ive been chekin it for the past two days keepin it at 5.8 wen it goes to 6.0 it looks like they are happier tho. i may jus be trippin cuz im paranoid bout all this haha. 



Milton187 said:


> If you post pics someone will help you out. If it's just the very tips, then I would say TOO MUCH nutes! How old are they? What strain?
> 
> Milt


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

robotninja said:


> I had some nute burn at around 1,900 ppm's with my SSH, pulled her back down to about 1,500 and she is happier. If ur at 2,000+ then I would say back off a bit.


FA SHEEZY! good lookin out ima do that n see wat it do.


----------



## andyman (Feb 20, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink i tried my cloner with some flowers and stuff they started lookin good but then after 3-4 days didnt pop no roots i know thats not long enough
> 
> im in canada i think i need to keep my rez warmer..
> 
> ...


wait longer, my mj clones grow roots in the sb system in 5-7 days. My flowers and house plants take from 7-16 days to get roots. The first time I tried my sb cloner It took a month for my houseplants cuttings. Then I found out why. My tub was sittin on the cold kitchen floor. So the res temp was way low. Then I added a submersible fish tank heater and set it at 69f-70 I got the littlest one that wallyworld had and it works way faster now. Then I got the bright Idea to move it up off the floor into a higher warmer place. now Ive got most mj roots longer than the clone by day 8-9. Ive got clones comin out of my ears now. Never have I had all my clones live till now. Had to make a second cloner just to keep up.

Stinkbud or stinkbuddys
Since this thread is so long and the search button seems as worthless at tits on rosie ohdonald (sp). How longs a good time to wait to put the clones in the veg with nuits. I put some In and its @1840 ppm rt now and they look fine but I just did it before I went to bed and woke up and it still looks the same. I dont want to waste these lil clones. Thanks a mil


----------



## jem (Feb 20, 2009)

well his is exactly like mine so it is not dangrous at all it acutually will save your timer


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> Does your clone or vegging reservoir ever get a fishy type smell?


No but my wife does...

Try changing the water. Watch out for too warm of water temps.

The water should fell cold to the touch.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> wait longer, my mj clones grow roots in the sb system in 5-7 days. My flowers and house plants take from 7-16 days to get roots. The first time I tried my sb cloner It took a month for my houseplants cuttings. Then I found out why. My tub was sittin on the cold kitchen floor. So the res temp was way low. Then I added a submersible fish tank heater and set it at 69f-70 I got the littlest one that wallyworld had and it works way faster now. Then I got the bright Idea to move it up off the floor into a higher warmer place. now Ive got most mj roots longer than the clone by day 8-9. Ive got clones comin out of my ears now. Never have I had all my clones live till now. Had to make a second cloner just to keep up.
> 
> Stinkbud or stinkbuddys
> Since this thread is so long and the search button seems as worthless at tits on rosie ohdonald (sp). How longs a good time to wait to put the clones in the veg with nuits. I put some In and its @1840 ppm rt now and they look fine but I just did it before I went to bed and woke up and it still looks the same. I dont want to waste these lil clones. Thanks a mil


I move mine when the space opens up. At harvest time I move the veg plants into the flower room.

That opens up 14 holes in my veg unit that I fill with plants from the clone unit. Then I take more clones and I'm done.

You can move clones into veg and start feeding nutes as soon as you have roots (if you have the room).


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> my digi cam jus broke hah. fuckin sux... but the strains are gdp, grape ape, and purple hardball... they are startin to look better.. ive been hella lazy lately wit checkin the ph. thats prolly wat it is haha checkin it like every 3 days.. but ive been chekin it for the past two days keepin it at 5.8 wen it goes to 6.0 it looks like they are happier tho. i may jus be trippin cuz im paranoid bout all this haha.


PH is not the big of a deal with our system. The reason you have to watch your PH is to avoid nutrient lockout.

Our system can fluctuate quite a bit with no ill effects. 5.5-6.5 will work fine.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink i tried my cloner with some flowers and stuff they started lookin good but then after 3-4 days didnt pop no roots i know thats not long enough
> 
> im in canada i think i need to keep my rez warmer..
> 
> ...


Most of my plants take 4-7 days to show any signs of roots. My NYC Diesel take *4 weeks* to root. That's right, I said weeks.

The plants don't die and eventually they all pop roots but WTF! So I just take shit load of cuttings and eventually the all pop roots given enough time.

This one scientist rooted an endangered Redwood tree cutting. It took over a year!

As long as your cuttings don't die you are good.

Don't waste your time with practice. Just check out DirtHawker's first grow with no practice. Dirt's grow kicks taint.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey stinkbud-I was having a heck of a time getting my Red Diesel from Barneys to pop roots. I thought I must be screwing up somewhere. I got one clone that was looking like it was going to be my first casualty but it's starting to get the root spikes coming out of the stem. My question kind sir is how big are you letting these diesels get before you stick them into flower? How tall are they going to get in the flowering stage? Here is a diesel clone and my Red Diesel momma. My clones are taking 2-3 weeks to pop roots. Thanks for the info


StinkBud said:


> Most of my plants take 4-7 days to show any signs of roots. My NYC Diesel take *4 weeks* to root. That's right, I said weeks.
> 
> The plants don't die and eventually they all pop roots but WTF! So I just take shit load of cuttings and eventually the all pop roots given enough time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> PH is not the big of a deal with our system. The reason you have to watch your PH is to avoid nutrient lockout.
> 
> Our system can fluctuate quite a bit with no ill effects. 5.5-6.5 will work fine.


Alright thanks again stink. I have one of ur flower systems done im gona build them as i need them through the 3, 6, 9 cycle. Im jus waitin another week to transfer my vegging . Im going to use 4 600hps with ten holes in each system.


----------



## Verdant (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm actually thinking of a light mover or adding another couple of lights. The plants against the walls just don't get enough light.
> 
> Your idea might work better...


Well I've been looking at these lights.

http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=2642&cat=396&page=1

I'll use that one to hang over my lone flower unit, and since its water cooled, I should be able to keep it fairly close to the plants without worrying about burning em up, not to mention all the heat and then noise that comes with cooling em, that I WONT have to deal with like regular HID lights.

In between the other two flower units I'm going to hang this vertically....

http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=2925&cat=396&page=1

Again, since its water cooled I can keep it fairly close to the plants without any worry. 

All my lights are going to be powered off of lumatek digital ballasts, again to cut heat and noise. Even with some 1000w lights, the hottest running thing i am going to be running is my 250w MH light for my veggies, which will be in a seperate room all together.

With all 3 flower units enclosed in a simple wood frame enclosure lined with black/white plastic and some mylar/fire blankets, should this set-up show me some above average results? Add to that, since theyre all going to be well contained, once I get some extra money flowing down the road I can easily add a CO2 tank as well.




Also, and this is for anyone with any kind of input, what are some awesome 1000w bulbs for flowering that my lumatek ballatsts will be able to support?


----------



## andyman (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I move mine when the space opens up. At harvest time I move the veg plants into the flower room.
> 
> That opens up 14 holes in my veg unit that I fill with plants from the clone unit. Then I take more clones and I'm done.
> 
> You can move clones into veg and start feeding nutes as soon as you have roots (if you have the room).


thanks
Ive got room from movin veg to flower , I just wanted to make sure cause some are only a week old but have bomb ass roots. they ve been doin fine all day at about 1980 ppm now since I added a lil more nuits. thanks again peace


----------



## SOG (Feb 20, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Well I've been looking at these lights.


I've looked into Liquid lumen as a solution for my garden in the past
i opted out in the end, they require to much maintenance to run properly
you will have to have chillers and your adding yourself more reservoirs and pumps
no to mentioned you will have to keep your water 100% clean constantly
to protect against algae buildup and calcium buildup
there were cases with these tubes blowing up(running cold water into hot tube) 
most of the time its due to user error, but still these thing can blow right in your hand one day
with us pot heads its a greater chances for that to happen
the technology is nice in concept, not suited yet for his type critical grow

my two cents on Liquid Lumen


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

damn.. i saw a spider mite on one of my buds on one of my grape ape plants frm my last grow. Its day 62 for her and i was gona pick her tomorow? r the buds gona be alright?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

then i have these other 3 purp hardball i had flowering only for two weeks and i noticed mite all over them.. i jus chopped them out. but i was wondering if i could make clones of this still?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 20, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Well I've been looking at these lights.
> 
> http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=2642&cat=396&page=1
> 
> ...


How big of a chiller do you need to run those? It seems like an expensive alternative to the small gains you get over air cooled.


----------



## Verdant (Feb 20, 2009)

SOG said:


> I've looked into Liquid lumen as a solution for my garden in the past
> i opted out in the end, they require to much maintenance to run properly
> you will have to have chillers and your adding yourself more reservoirs and pumps
> no to mentioned you will have to keep your water 100% clean constantly
> ...


All very legit problems that i've heard of too. However i think i got it down though.

With a 55 gal black drum, 2 extra 396gph pumps and this...
http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=2811&cat=396&page=1
.....i should be alright.

I have a water supply store in my neighborhood that supplies filtered and reverse osmosis water by the gallon for dirt cheap, and when combined with a water filter in the drum, there should be little to no build up of any kind in my lights or my pump lines.

Also with the no-flow no-go switch which turns off the ballasts if it senses no water flow in the tubes, i should be more than fine.


----------



## Verdant (Feb 20, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> How big of a chiller do you need to run those? It seems like an expensive alternative to the small gains you get over air cooled.


A 1/10th HP chiller is more than enough for a 55 gal drum of water. 

When you add it all up though, the start up costs i mean, you actually end up saving a LOT more in the long run.

Think about where the majority of your power is being used up on in your electric bill. A/c right? Well with liquid lights you have no need for your a/c running all the time, and with that alone you should see your electric bill be cut at least in half.

I'm not saying that these lights are for everyone, but if you live in the south like I do, it's a fu sho a money saver.


----------



## westmich (Feb 20, 2009)

Just picked up the latest High Times. I was surprised to see it was the April issue. I guess they get way out on that. Less then 2 months then for your article to come out, Stinkbud?

Also, the issue covered the last Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam. The 1st place for coffee shop buds went to Greenhouse for the Super Lemon Haze. A cross between Lemon Skunk and Super Silver Haze. Man, does it look yummy. I believe I read that it won in a landslide vote.



> Combining that super lemon flavor with the best haze to create the Super Lemon Haze, Arjan once again has mastered his constituents' taste buds.


Question: How much clout does a cup winner really have? I don't have the balls yet to place an online order, but I think this would be at the top of my list to try.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never tried lemon skunk, but I did grow Super Silver Haze a number of years ago and it is fantastic. I remember driving with a friend to go see Return of the King when it first came out and I was so hazed that not only couldn't I think of what city I was in, I couldn't even think of the state. Took about 10 minutes for the landmarks to look familiar. (Was a great movie though!)



westmich said:


> Just picked up the latest High Times. I was surprised to see it was the April issue. I guess they get way out on that. Less then 2 months then for your article to come out, Stinkbud?
> 
> Also, the issue covered the last Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam. The 1st place for coffee shop buds went to Greenhouse for the Super Lemon Haze. A cross between Lemon Skunk and Super Silver Haze. Man, does it look yummy. I believe I read that it won in a landslide vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Hey stinkbud-I was having a heck of a time getting my Red Diesel from Barneys to pop roots. I thought I must be screwing up somewhere. I got one clone that was looking like it was going to be my first casualty but it's starting to get the root spikes coming out of the stem. My question kind sir is how big are you letting these diesels get before you stick them into flower? How tall are they going to get in the flowering stage? Here is a diesel clone and my Red Diesel momma. My clones are taking 2-3 weeks to pop roots. Thanks for the info


That's almost exactly the size I take them into flower. Any bigger and they grow into the lights.


----------



## mrduke (Feb 20, 2009)

hey stink i sent you a PM, but any way do you have to keep the water heated or is like 60-70 degrees OK.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 20, 2009)

mrduke said:


> hey stink i sent you a PM, but any way do you have to keep the water heated or is like 60-70 degrees OK.


Don't go over 72 degree's or u will get slime/algae/ect...

Not sure what the lowest possible temp is, but I wouldn't drop below mid 50's.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> then i have these other 3 purp hardball i had flowering only for two weeks and i noticed mite all over them.. i jus chopped them out. but i was wondering if i could make clones of this still?


Yes, you can still clone those plants but first...

I don't want to freak you out bro but you have a serious problem. In fact it's the worst thing that can happen. Spider mites are the worst of the worst. I've lost everything to mites multiple times.

You need to buy some predator mites right away. Don't wait or you could loose everything.

http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt

Spray your clones and veg plants with Neem oil once a week from now on. 

Take a couple of teaspoons of neem oil and mix it with warm water.

Add a few drops of soap to help the water flow on the leaves. Spray your plants when the lights are off. 

Make sure you spray the underside of the leaves good.

Neem oil coats the leaves and the bugs hate it. You *can't* use it on the buds though, only plants without flowers.

Don't use predator mites where you spray or you will kill them too.

When you take your new clones dip them in a neem oil water mix before you put them in the cloner.

When ever any of you receive clones from someone else always assume they have pests. *ALWAYS* spray clones that come from someone else.

You can make it through this if you follow my advise bro...Good luck!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2009)

Verdant said:


> A 1/10th HP chiller is more than enough for a 55 gal drum of water.
> 
> When you add it all up though, the start up costs i mean, you actually end up saving a LOT more in the long run.
> 
> ...


I run my room at 85 degrees with CO2. My biggest problem is humidity. My plants transpire a gallon of water every day because the room is sealed and so hot. Th moisture has no where to go.

That means my dehumidifier needs to run constantly during lights on. That little bitch puts out a lot of heat!

I don't see anyway around not having A/C this Summer. It's just too hot.

I'm not sure how much the water cooled lights would help. I can put my hand on top of my light now without burning.

The extra power for the water pumps and chiller is probably about the same as the power an A/C unit uses.

This is what I want... A/C and dehumidifier in one. The cool thing is it has a separate input so you don't suck all the CO2 out of the room.

I just have to find one.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yes, you can still clone those plants but first...
> 
> I don't want to freak you out bro but you have a serious problem. In fact it's the worst thing that can happen. Spider mites are the worst of the worst. I've lost everything to mites multiple times.
> 
> ...


Damn this sux.. it was hella hard to find all these strains i wanted to.. i cut the 3 purp hardball out of the garden.
should my vegging be alright if i follow wat u jus said, I took them before i noticed the spider mites... but there werent any spidermites on the grape ape or gdp wen i took those cuttings? cuz i dont wana lose the vegging plants i have that im about to flower? Should i jus take clones off the vegging once im able to and then spray those jus to make sure they dnt have spiders.
I only took 3 cuttings from the purp hardball that had mites? 
should the grape ape and gdp be alright because i put those in there a week before the purp hardball babies.. should i jus remove all the purp hardball frm the whole garden?
You think ill be able to get rid of them?
how many spider mite predators should i get? jw?

but the only flowerin plants i have right now are a gdp startin week7 and grape ape startin week 9. I jus dont want my new vegging and clones to be messed up for ur system i jus built. haha.

Today im gona get the neem oil and the spider mite predator triple threat mix..and keep buyin them if i have to haha. how much should i get? .. along wit sum liquid karma and cal mag cuz ive jus been using the p.b. veg for the veggin nutes.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Most of my plants take 4-7 days to show any signs of roots. My NYC Diesel take *4 weeks* to root. That's right, I said weeks.
> 
> The plants don't die and eventually they all pop roots but WTF! So I just take shit load of cuttings and eventually the all pop roots given enough time.
> 
> ...


thanks for reply as always stink

im still in motion making my smaller system, im going to post pics as soon as i can.

im just taking a break because im broke

i got a good question for you,

how much nutes is needed to do what you do, clone to harvest

about 250$ in nutes? (whats the minimal amount used, for hydro/aero)

because im broke and dont need all the weed you guys get lol,

i like the looks of a smaller system like yours, 

seriously KICK ASS

i still need to buy a PH meter, 

how u know cuttings aint dead? i saw them standing up, leafs(flowers) even started bloomin out a bit, but no roots ...

put them into soil cube, with a humidty dome, and newer better growth is already happening day 1-2...

what ya think bro?


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 20, 2009)

i think its my misters, they spray out water in a few streams, but no mist right

still gotta buy those misters!

im gonna practis drillin some pvc to sprayers,

and im also gonna pvc cement some stuff tomorrow 

i thought i could do this quicker but in the end it was alot of work but very fun,

like you said building a second system will be so fing easy.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 20, 2009)

man 3 weeks? 

if you put them in soil YOU KNOW they would root so much faster, 

just with that strain(hehe)

*in soil a good 2-3 weeks till ready to start vegging foreal, that sound about right?

im gonna be workin with a few 400's nothing serious, and not all mj...

i does it for fun, and lately its been helping me cope with life, 


thanks for the help guys, 

_**now wheres this relay timer thread?

* Another question:: someone sujjested drilling small holes that shoot out a stream, the misters i got suck so much i think that would be a good idea for me?

what you think stink?
*_


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 20, 2009)

by the end of three weeks it should have a good root system to transfer to the Veg system which is 3 weeks veg to..then transfer to flowering
for the Repeat cycle timer i used somethin diffrent den anyone else here i think? i used a Encore repeat cycle timer i got from my local shop. I hook it to one of those computer type extension cord things that have extra plug holes then i plug the pumps to those and it works. instead of hella diffrent timers.. ya kno? but yea. then i only use one timer for veg and clone and one for flowering room..


havefungodumb said:


> man 3 weeks?
> 
> if you put them in soil YOU KNOW they would root so much faster,
> 
> ...


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 20, 2009)

hey stink got my cloner up and going, the strain ive been talking about called wappa, get this, 3rd day in the cloner and i have nice white roots on all clones about 3 inches long already coming out the sides and bottom of the 2"netpot! i also use hygorzyme because i had it on hand and figured since i paid for might as well use it, they recomend using it for every stage from seed/clone to flower, but it may just be the strain because the wappas i have in flower went from 12" tall to about 28" in the first 5 days of flowering. your nutes formula is like steriods for my girls, thanks a million ive never seen anything grow this fast and ill never change how i grow,


----------



## Verdant (Feb 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I run my room at 85 degrees with CO2. My biggest problem is humidity. My plants transpire a gallon of water every day because the room is sealed and so hot. Th moisture has no where to go.
> 
> That means my dehumidifier needs to run constantly during lights on. That little bitch puts out a lot of heat!
> 
> ...




Me likes.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 21, 2009)

hey stink
here is another a/c you might like its alittle smaller and cheaper
http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs/group/productsperpicgroup.web


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> Damn this sux.. it was hella hard to find all these strains i wanted to.. i cut the 3 purp hardball out of the garden.
> should my vegging be alright if i follow wat u jus said, I took them before i noticed the spider mites... but there werent any spidermites on the grape ape or gdp wen i took those cuttings? cuz i dont wana lose the vegging plants i have that im about to flower? Should i jus take clones off the vegging once im able to and then spray those jus to make sure they dnt have spiders.
> I only took 3 cuttings from the purp hardball that had mites?
> should the grape ape and gdp be alright because i put those in there a week before the purp hardball babies.. should i jus remove all the purp hardball frm the whole garden?
> ...


Get as many predator mites as you can afford.

Everything will be alright if you spray your veg and clones with Neem oil.

It's scary but no big deal if you follow my instructions. Predator mites in the flower room and Neem oil in the veg/clone room.

You can also spray your flowering plants for up to a week after you first put them in the flower room.

That way the mites that are already in the flower room won't want to take a bite out of the new girls.

Don't overdue the Neem oil. It only takes a little bit to do the job. Too much neem oil will cause the leaves to get burn spots.

If your buds are really small you can spray them with water. It makes it hard on the mites. Don't spray water if the buds are thick though because you will end up with mold.

Spraying water on the veg and clones will also help. A strong stream of water will knock a lot of the mites off and drown the rest. Remember, only spray during lights out.

What if you need to spray now? Turn the lights off.

You'll beat this bro, don't worry...


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Get as many predator mites as you can afford.
> 
> Everything will be alright if you spray your veg and clones with Neem oil.
> 
> ...


alright im gona do all that today. thanks again stink ill update u later. Peace


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> thanks for reply as always stink
> 
> im still in motion making my smaller system, im going to post pics as soon as i can.
> 
> ...


You can buy a small container of Cal-Mag, Liquid Karma and Sweet. You will need a gallon of Gro for veg and Bloom for flowering.

You don't need Sweet for veg and if your water is over 200 PPM, you don't need Cal-Mag.

A PH kit is only $7 and will work fine until you can afford a meter.

Cloning is a non issue with my system. Ask any StinkBuddy if they have a problem with clones and they will say "yes, I have too many!"


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> hey stink got my cloner up and going, the strain ive been talking about called wappa, get this, 3rd day in the cloner and i have nice white roots on all clones about 3 inches long already coming out the sides and bottom of the 2"netpot! i also use hygorzyme because i had it on hand and figured since i paid for might as well use it, they recomend using it for every stage from seed/clone to flower, but it may just be the strain because the wappas i have in flower went from 12" tall to about 28" in the first 5 days of flowering. your nutes formula is like steriods for my girls, thanks a million ive never seen anything grow this fast and ill never change how i grow,


Great to hear! It's amazing how fast some strains pop roots. My Snowbud is the same way. It shows roots in 4 days every time.

Liquid Karma is shit! You're right, it's like steroids for your plants.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 21, 2009)

if my water ppm is 70 do i need cal mag? Do the spidermite predators lay eggs and produce more? I might jus get 100 if they do produce more. and wen they say 100 predators in a triple threat mix do they mean 100 predators of each type that come out to 300 total?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> if my water ppm is 70 do i need cal mag? Do the spidermite predators lay eggs and produce more? I might jus get 100 if they do produce more. and wen they say 100 predators in a triple threat mix do they mean 100 predators of each type that come out to 300 total?


Yes you need Cal-Mag at 70 PPM. Your water is clean bro!

100 total...You can't buy too many predator mites. They can only eat so many spider mites and eggs a day.

The more predators you get the faster your problem will disappear. If you don't buy enough then the predators will never catch up and you will still continue to have mites (and a lot of fat predators).


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I see it here:

$439.75
http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/products_id/4492




StinkBud said:


> This is what I want... A/C and dehumidifier in one. The cool thing is it has a separate input so you don't suck all the CO2 out of the room.
> 
> I just have to find one.


----------



## SOG (Feb 21, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I think I see it here:
> 
> $439.75
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/products_id/4492


guys, *don't order AC units online, pick one up at your local shop!!!*
this will save your a$$ when you fry your unit in mid summer heat
online will take forever to replace your unit = ruined crop

also this generic unit isn't sufficient to cool down a hot room!!!
go for a larger BTU unit as much as you can get, 
i think the max is 14k BTU for a portable unit before things get complicated

here is a god place to get your unit if you still insist on getting one online
best prices, awesome service, the biggest online warehouse for cooling equipment, a walk in store to top it off 
Genie AC

i got the Soleus bLX-140 14000BTU 115v *$514.30*
(i will only be using its cooling functionality, heat, humid etc.. are all external)


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 21, 2009)

hey guys I am finally getting the rest of my stuff and have done a very extensive search on the net to try the find the cheapest prices on things.
I figured I will post it incase some of you other guys still need to buy your stuff yet.

BChydroponics.com 
----------------- 
Calmag plus - gallon - 27.30 pg.8
pureblend pro grow- gallon - 28.60 pg.9
pureblend pro bloom - gallon - 28.60 pg.9
sweet (berry) - gallon - 39.00 pg.10
Liquid karma - gallon - 42.90 pg.11
Sweet (berry) - quart - 15.60 pg.6
Luquid karma - quart - 16.90 pg.6
calmag plus - quart - 11.05  pg.5
pureblend pro grow - quart - 11.70 pg.4
pureblend pro bloom - quart - 11.70 pg.4
-------------------------------------------
EcoPlus 396 sub pump - 13.25
EZ-Clone 360 Degree Replacement Sprayers (Red) - 0.46
-------------------------------------------
Horticulturesource.com
---------------------
Cap ART DNE Timer - 68.48
2" Net Pots - 0.17
2" Botanicare Neoprene Inserts - 0.45

Also if you wanted to make things a little easier you can go to this site http://thegardendepotinc.com/index.html
This is my buddy blake. He will beat any price that you give him on any product. He also carrys everything there so instead of ordering from those two differant places you can just place one order with him and it will cut shipping costs.
I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 21, 2009)

stink,

what you think of the idea of drilling a few tiny holes where a mister would go?

cause my fing misters sucky..

no money to order nutes,

i need nutes,cups might work for pots,pc meter(using cheap one now)
hmm misters?, need to find a friend to order a few things, i put my flowers back into cloner, gonna see how they do.

timer, speakin of that

i had my flowers running 24/7 no air time, thats probly another reason why they are taking so long.


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink,
> 
> what you think of the idea of drilling a few tiny holes where a mister would go?
> 
> ...


 how many sprayers do you have and what size pump are you running?
What kind of sprayers? 

Got the timer parts ordered everyone. Plans will follow when parts all arrive. 
peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I m flowering in a odd location that gets a little colder than usual. low is 39f I just added a space heater to try and keep up the temps. I also changed the timer so the lights are on at night when its coldest. *My question is how low of temps with the aero/ntf system can I have during the lights off stage*. it gets about 70f of a high with them on. Now that I added the space heater Im sure it will go up a little better. thanks all
peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Leave your dehumidifier on at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey stinkbud,,,are rooms are pretty similar size wise,
what flow rate did you set your regulator to get to 2000ppm in just over a half hour?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hey stinkbud,,,are rooms are pretty similar size wise,
> what flow rate did you set your regulator to get to 2000ppm in just over a half hour?


Dirt, try this link http://www.hydrofarm.com/co2calc.php


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks mindphuk.....ive already calculated from those calculators...just curious what he set his to. 
Im thinking 1.5ft an hour for 30 minutes off for 3, 3 times during lights on...with exhaust coming on 15 min before each injection ought to do it.......all i need now is my RO machine AND I WILL FINALLY BE ALL SET.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> thanks mindphuk.....ive already calculated from those calculators...just curious what he set his to.
> Im thinking 1.5ft an hour for 30 minutes off for 3, 3 times during lights on...with exhaust coming on 15 min before each injection ought to do it.......all i need now is my RO machine AND I WILL FINALLY BE ALL SET.


Good job man. i cant wait to harvest also!!!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 21, 2009)

i bought 500 predators, neem oil, the liquid karma, and Cal mag today. thanks again for the help stink.

wat ppms should i use for each of the nutes for the veg system?


----------



## xaos (Feb 21, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wat ppms should i use for each of the nutes for the veg system?


**gets out his scissors, and flips to page 75**




StinkBud said:


> Here is my formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...



**Figures out just after posting that he's too high to be making quick replies, and realises this is for flowering**



looking for the other....





StinkBud said:


> *
> *I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> ...


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 21, 2009)

alright thanks.. i already saw that im jus wondering the ppms cuz its easier that way. but w.e



xaos said:


> **gets out his scissors, and flips to page 75**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha my bad man thanks again. im so high i didnt even read wat u quoted lol
i dono wen im not high tho.. lol its sumthin i have to do or im impatient and i feel paranoid and stressed. ahah


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> thanks mindphuk.....ive already calculated from those calculators...just curious what he set his to.
> Im thinking 1.5ft an hour for 30 minutes off for 3, 3 times during lights on...with exhaust coming on 15 min before each injection ought to do it.......all i need now is my RO machine AND I WILL FINALLY BE ALL SET.


Though you may already know about it, have you seen this DIY project?: http://www.gardenscure.com/420/construction/103932-diy-wiring-telaire-co2-monitor.html 

I found cables to make the correct style of quick disconnect for a PPM-1c type wiring. I found a CAP CO2-4 on ebay for less than $200, so along with my $99 Telaire unit, I have a full exhaust controller and PPM monitor for under $330. Now I have to admit, I probably got really lucky on that CAP unit because she had it listed in the wrong category.


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

check this out. its only for a 10% off but. I wonder if you can buy the program or have to pay anually to use it. Im thinking after a year or so getting something like this. http://cgi.ebay.com/Advanced-Co2-and-Temperature-Controller_W0QQitemZ230326509323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230326509323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 21, 2009)

andyman said:


> check this out. its only for a 10% off but. I wonder if you can buy the program or have to pay anually to use it. Im thinking after a year or so getting something like this. http://cgi.ebay.com/Advanced-Co2-and-Temperature-Controller_W0QQitemZ230326509323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230326509323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Andyman, there's a Growtronix thread. 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/76883-anybody-use-growtronix.html


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 21, 2009)

andyman said:


> how many sprayers do you have and what size pump are you running?
> What kind of sprayers?
> 
> Got the timer parts ordered everyone. Plans will follow when parts all arrive.
> peace


not sure what kinda sprayers im gonna try and get some pics, im hoping they work,

lil to late i already drilled holes for them hehe

i cemented the mister part, 

QUESTION: should i not SEAL the ends so i can run it without them to get any pz's of plastic out? cause those will clog my misters for sure.

anyways, i got a 400 gph pump.

andd uhhh

im almost done, fuck im a dumb ass so that was really hard for me sealing it up making it str8.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

SOG said:


> guys, *don't order AC units online, pick one up at your local shop!!!*
> this will save your a$$ when you fry your unit in mid summer heat
> online will take forever to replace your unit = ruined crop
> 
> ...


I already have a unit like this. Problem is it sucks all the CO2 out of the room when it is running.

I need a unit with a separate intake so I can pull fresh air from outside my room.

Without a dehumidifier built in all the water is vented into my attic. I empty a gallon of water a day from my dehumidifier. That's how much water would be going into my attic with just an A/C unit.

I need to find an A/C, dehumidifier combo with a separate input.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink,
> 
> what you think of the idea of drilling a few tiny holes where a mister would go?
> 
> ...


If you can't afford .90 cents for the correct mister then you can't afford to run my system.

The nutes alone will set you back over a $100. A timer is close to $100.

You are way better off doing soil right than my system wrong. There is nothing wrong with soil if you are broke.

Save up your money and when you can afford to do it right you will be glad you waited.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

andyman said:


> I m flowering in a odd location that gets a little colder than usual. low is 39f I just added a space heater to try and keep up the temps. I also changed the timer so the lights are on at night when its coldest. *My question is how low of temps with the aero/ntf system can I have during the lights off stage*. it gets about 70f of a high with them on. Now that I added the space heater Im sure it will go up a little better. thanks all
> peace


Without CO2, 68 at night, 78 during the day.
With CO2, 68 at night, 85 during the day.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hey stinkbud,,,are rooms are pretty similar size wise,
> what flow rate did you set your regulator to get to 2000ppm in just over a half hour?


I had my flow meter set to about 1.7


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2009)

andyman said:


> check this out. its only for a 10% off but. I wonder if you can buy the program or have to pay anually to use it. Im thinking after a year or so getting something like this. http://cgi.ebay.com/Advanced-Co2-and-Temperature-Controller_W0QQitemZ230326509323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230326509323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Wow! That's too cool! I have spare PCs coming out my ass too...


----------



## Verdant (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/harvest-master-climate-pro-plus-controller-161.html

http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/XHH0308.html

Just a few things i found while surfing the web today.


----------



## dspec (Feb 21, 2009)

Peep My STINK inspired grow in SIG link! Couldnt have done it with out bro <3 haha


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Without CO2, 68 at night, 78 during the day.
> With CO2, 68 at night, 85 during the day.


Guess Im gona have to crank that space heater up. That sucks. If it gets to lets say 55f during the lights off will it kill them or just slow there growth and nuits uptake?
Im out of room cause all these darn clones all live and I dont have room for them yet. this system just works too good  thanks


----------



## SOG (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I already have a unit like this. Problem is it sucks all the CO2 out of the room when it is running.
> 
> I need a unit with a separate intake so I can pull fresh air from outside my room.
> 
> ...


I've looked bro they don't exist, 
these are a combo AC/Dehumidifier! but the dehumidifier or heater are usless
its impossible to run two functions simultaneously out of one device,
I'm running a separately each physically by itself - AC, Heaters, Humidifier, De-Humidifier, Fans
the environmental controllers can only turn the device on and off
they don't actually able to control speed, temp etc...
you will need a controller that taps into the AC board itself
and is smart enough to switch between the on board functionality
its pretty much impossible to build a universal unit that will function with every board and its capability's


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> No but my wife does...
> 
> Try changing the water. Watch out for too warm of water temps.
> 
> The water should fell cold to the touch.


LOL... I did use warmer water too when I filled the tank up. I bet that is the problem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 21, 2009)

if i wanted to run a 3 post system all running into the same container what size would i need..........can i get one at lowes/wally world/home depot?........
i have an area that i can fit 5 foot long posts (they sell 10 footers so ill just cut them in half) and its about 3 foot wide
my 32 gallon rough neck is about 31 inches long.....is that long enough?....was thinking about doubling up the container for added stability since i have about an 8 foot ceiling so height is no problem
another question........if i use 4 foot by 4 foot tents.........can i fit the unit in there ? i have the room sealed and can have the container outside so i dont have to close the tent ever..just want to contain the unit without it having contact with the floor directly


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 21, 2009)

question?
if i added a substance like hydroguard could i exceed the water temps with no problem? stuff (just bought online) says it kills all the nasties the are created in a nute solution..........im thinking about a greenhouse usage and know the temps will go up in the summer


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I had my flow meter set to about 1.7


 
Ok,, I hooked up my co2 tonight. I set it to come on for 30 minutes right at lights on, of course the exhaust fan is set to turn off right before the injection and is set to come back on in 2 hrs and 45 min (15 min) before the next injection 3 hours later. The temp in the room has been steadily rising without the exhaust and is now 90deg and still rising. The RH has risen also but the dehumidifier is keeping it at around 60%. 

Im wondering if i should hold off on my co2 until i can vent the lights?

or is there a different configuration to run co2? like maybe raise the flow rate and inject for a shorter time? alowing the exhaust to run once an hour? 

I have been doing different configurations trying to find the right formula and i think i have it somewhat dialed in ok for now. I set the flow rate at 3cfh for 15 minutes on and the exhaust to come on 30 minutes after the c02 is done. The room heats up to 98 right about the time the exhaust kicks on and brings it back down to around 90 before the next co2 injection......I feel like a mad scientist trying to solve the universe. 

Interesting....I just read on weedfarmer that adding co2 during flowering will decrease potency...any truth to that?


----------



## Verdant (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick question.

Will I be able to grow both my clones and my veggies under a 400w MH light? Say if i kept the cloner and the vegger back to back under it?


----------



## shage (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone have a idea for watering if you have 15 min timers, low on budget building this idea, grow log on forum as started, ww, white berry, red dragon, strawberry cough grow


----------



## motif (Feb 21, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will I be able to grow both my clones and my veggies under a 400w MH light? Say if i kept the cloner and the vegger back to back under it?


thats perfectly fine if you can put a humidome over the clones, they need humidity too survive, if it gets too cold too, they will die, clones need a temp around 78-80F and a lot of humidity


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 21, 2009)

ive found the aero cloner needs no misting and average humidity
i just keep the water temp around 70 and cut and place in a running aero cloning maching.......i use to mist and cover.....no more


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you can't afford .90 cents for the correct mister then you can't afford to run my system.
> 
> The nutes alone will set you back over a $100. A timer is close to $100.
> 
> ...


im just broke for now right, im getting a new job here soon so ya, 

i just havnt wanted to order cant trust any friends there all backstabbers so i try to keep my distance.

im just hoping my misters would work, i thought it was really hard to get them in 

ill stick with doing a 400w soil grow for now, 

im almost done just need to grab a cheap timer, misters if these ones dont work(havnt tried 360's only 180's)

i bought a few pumps so im gonna get to using them, maybe i could get my flood tables going for once  i got some huge ones.

stink, thanks for all the help man sorry for leaveing so many f'ing msgs on your thread,

just wanted to make one of those systems man i thought they looked cool lol, and you helped me do that

later stink buddys.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> Guess Im gona have to crank that space heater up. That sucks. If it gets to lets say 55f during the lights off will it kill them or just slow there growth and nuits uptake?
> Im out of room cause all these darn clones all live and I dont have room for them yet. this system just works too good  thanks


Lower temps at night are fine. I was just stating the optimum temps.

What happens when the temps get too low is you start to get nutrient lockout. That's why you see outdoor plants turn colors as soon as it gets cold.

Some purple strains need the cold to show their colors.

Warmth increases the plants metabolism. It's kind of like when we exercise and raise our own metabolism.

The warmer the room, the faster the plants grow. At least until you reach a point of diminishing returns. You need CO2 once you go over 80 degrees.

I keep my room at 85-89 degrees during lights on and the growth rate is crazy!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> if i wanted to run a 3 post system all running into the same container what size would i need..........can i get one at lowes/wally world/home depot?........
> i have an area that i can fit 5 foot long posts (they sell 10 footers so ill just cut them in half) and its about 3 foot wide
> my 32 gallon rough neck is about 31 inches long.....is that long enough?....was thinking about doubling up the container for added stability since i have about an 8 foot ceiling so height is no problem


It should work fine. I saw a 3 post system in this thread already.

The cool thing about my system is that it is easy to modify to fit your own needs and space.



> another question........if i use 4 foot by 4 foot tents.........can i fit the unit in there ? i have the room sealed and can have the container outside so i dont have to close the tent ever..just want to contain the unit without it having contact with the floor directly


Didn't you just say your fence posts are going to be 5ft.? Not sure if I understand the question.

A 4x4 tent would work fine for your veg and cloner though. Maybe that's what you mean...


----------



## Demosthenese (Feb 22, 2009)

so i have a similar setup to stinkbuds cloning/vegging setup, but i'm not using roughneck containers. The garbage bag lining is one way to stop leaks, i have found another. I use a big sheet of thin plastic sheeting on top of my res. it has holes cut in it for the plants, and drapes over all four sides of the res lid. Then i tuck it under the lid tso that a couple inches is hanging inside the res on all sides. A towel around the base to catch the occasional drop and it works very reliably.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> Guess Im gona have to crank that space heater up. That sucks. If it gets to lets say 55f during the lights off will it kill them or just slow there growth and nuits uptake?
> Im out of room cause all these darn clones all live and I dont have room for them yet. this system just works too good  thanks


The whole clone thing gets kind of crazy sometimes. I end up giving a lot of my rooted clones away.

I've never lost a cutting yet! I remember pulling my hair out in frustration back in the day. Cloning was one of the hardest things for me to get right.

I wish I had known about my aero cloner back then.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> question?
> if i added a substance like hydroguard could i exceed the water temps with no problem? stuff (just bought online) says it kills all the nasties the are created in a nute solution..........im thinking about a greenhouse usage and know the temps will go up in the summer


Roots don't like warm water. If your water is getting too warm then you need to invest in a chiller.

Hydroguard will fix the symptoms but not the problem.

Think of it like this. Suppose you had an infection on your foot that caused a lot of pain. 

You could take Morphine or Penicillin. Morphine will get rid of the pain but won't help the problem. You need Penicillin to cure the infection.

Hydroguard is Morphine, the chiller is the Penicillin.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ok,, I hooked up my co2 tonight. I set it to come on for 30 minutes right at lights on, of course the exhaust fan is set to turn off right before the injection and is set to come back on in 2 hrs and 45 min (15 min) before the next injection 3 hours later. The temp in the room has been steadily rising without the exhaust and is now 90deg and still rising. The RH has risen also but the dehumidifier is keeping it at around 60%.
> 
> Im wondering if i should hold off on my co2 until i can vent the lights?
> 
> ...


You *have* to vent the lights if your room is sealed. No choice here.

Hold off on the CO2 until you can get your temps under control.

You are going to have to pull the air to your lights from outside your room. I cut a hole in the wall and take the air from my bathroom.

Then I vent the hot air into the attic. My lights are warm to the touch.

Eventually A/C will be your only option. Soon as Summer hits even venting won't be enough.

The good news is eventually you will have everything you need and won't have to buy anything except nutes. It just seems like it takes forever.

If it makes you feel any better it took me 14 years to get all my stuff!



> Interesting....I just read on weedfarmer that adding co2 during flowering will decrease potency...any truth to that?


Those are the kind of guys I love to load a huge bong hit for them. Then I sit back and watch the show.

First they turn bright red, then puple/blue and last a kind of pasty white.

When they look up at you their expression is like they just got kicked in the nuts. After a couple of bong hits they *always* STFU.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ok,, I hooked up my co2 tonight. I set it to come on for 30 minutes right at lights on, of course the exhaust fan is set to turn off right before the injection and is set to come back on in 2 hrs and 45 min (15 min) before the next injection 3 hours later. The temp in the room has been steadily rising without the exhaust and is now 90deg and still rising. The RH has risen also but the dehumidifier is keeping it at around 60%.
> 
> Im wondering if i should hold off on my co2 until i can vent the lights?
> 
> ...


Hey Dirthawker,

I use a c.a.p. controller that will shut the co2 off if the fans come on. It also shuts it off at night. I have NO idea how much co2 I am running. I went through a BIG tank in 4 weeks. Backed it down some now! I will get a balloon and time how long it takes to fill it. Then do some heavy math and adjust. I am saving for an addon that will dose the co2 based on ppm! Maybe next year? Good thing co2 is cheap!

I disagree with the weedfarmer quote! 

MILton


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will I be able to grow both my clones and my veggies under a 400w MH light? Say if i kept the cloner and the vegger back to back under it?


Yes, just don't put the cloner very close to the lights. Too much light on the clones causes them to transpire too much water.

They will wilt and die. Clones need just enough light to stay alive and pop roots.

If you have the room you are better off with just a cheap shop fluorescent light for the clones and use the 400 over the veg. That would actually kick ass big time!

Another option would be to just use shop lights for both your clones and veg and use your 400 in the flower room. That's where you need the most light.

Even if you already have lights for your flower room you can never have too much light.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

shage said:


> anyone have a idea for watering if you have 15 min timers, low on budget building this idea, grow log on forum as started, ww, white berry, red dragon, strawberry cough grow


I always recommend going with soil if you are low on funds. The timer is just one small expense in the whole system.

Nutrients will be your biggest expense. They are *very* expensive. Although my system is cheap compared to buying one, it is still expensive to run. My system is not for everyone.

Grow with soil and save your money. In the long run this will save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi StinkBud,
As long as you are online, look at my latest girls.
The pics are three days old. You inspired me to get off the couch and into the garage! Thanks Thanks Thanks!
This is both fun and helpful hobby!

What do you think? About how long left? Man do I want to sample!!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> stink,
> 
> what you think of the idea of drilling a few tiny holes where a mister would go?
> 
> ...


put some of your wifes pantyhose around the pump and your sprayers wont stop up


----------



## dspec (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Looks great. Those will fatten up for sure, 2 weeks moar? how many days in flower?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hi StinkBud,
> As long as you are online, look at my latest girls.
> The pics are three days old. You inspired me to get off the couch and into the garage! Thanks Thanks Thanks!
> This is both fun and helpful hobby!
> ...


They look great bro! You got a while to go before harvest.

Usually most of the white hairs will have turned orange. The glands should be turning cloudy with some amber.

Not long to go bro! You're stoked!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> put some of your wifes pantyhose around the pump and your sprayers wont stop up


My wife dosen't wear pantyhose! 

I guess I'll just have to use some of my own...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will I be able to grow both my clones and my veggies under a 400w MH light? Say if i kept the cloner and the vegger back to back under it?


thats the way i do it and have no troubles


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 22, 2009)

dspec said:


> ^ Looks great. Those will fatten up for sure, 2 weeks moar? how many days in flower?


They are 6 weeks. Some of the "Pure" are very frosty.
The damn "Columbian" is still freakin' growing. Had to tie them waaaay over.

I can't wait! I have NO smoke right now. I am really worried about "Cultivator Blight" LOL>

Milt


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> They look great bro! You got a while to go before harvest.
> 
> Usually most of the white hairs will have turned orange. The glands should be turning cloudy with some amber.
> 
> Not long to go bro! You're stoked!


Thanks! I owe it all to you! I am afraid one or two buds might fall off by cultivator blight! I am out of smoke!

Milt is patiently waiting.....................................


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hi StinkBud,
> As long as you are online, look at my latest girls.
> The pics are three days old. You inspired me to get off the couch and into the garage! Thanks Thanks Thanks!
> This is both fun and helpful hobby!
> ...


dam milt
those look daaaaaaam good how long have they been in flower


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My wife dosen't wear pantyhose!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to use some of my own...


stink
you are crazy bet you are fun to hang out with


----------



## Verdant (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yes, just don't put the cloner very close to the lights. Too much light on the clones causes them to transpire too much water.
> 
> They will wilt and die. Clones need just enough light to stay alive and pop roots.
> 
> ...


So some simple 4 foot fluorescent light's will do the trick with the clones? Say 2 of em?

And with the 400w MH on the veggers, should i expect to see some wickedcrazycool growth on them? To the point that maybe 2 weeks veg is more than enough?



-WARNING-
I'm kinda high right now, so if this comes off as rambling, sorry.

I cant believe that i'm actually gonna go through with this. I can already tell once i get started this thing is gonna turn into a full blown hobby that will consume me. 

It's kinda funny. I'm from Oregon, and we all know that the state is green in every sense of the word, which is why I usually spend at least every summer there. I moved to Texas as a child and from a young age was assaulted with all kinds of anti-marijuana propaganda, even from my mother of all things. You wouldnt believe how most Texans view marijuana here. It seems usually like one half of most Texans think that youll go to hell for smoking it, and the other half think youll OD on it and/or fry some brain cells or something. 

And here I am, a poor lil oregonian boy sitting in a sea of ignorance 

Let me just say, i come from a long line of growers in my oregonian family. They've all retired now, but I'm gonna make the family legacy live on, HARDCORE 

Thank's you so much SB, you made me go from a  to 

There doesnt seem to be a day that I don't learn something new and crazy from this thread.


----------



## dspec (Feb 22, 2009)

^ haha i want a bowl of what your smokin


----------



## Verdant (Feb 22, 2009)

dspec said:


> ^ haha i want a bowl of what your smokin


Wakingbaking with a bowl of some skunky smelling stuff called Cat Piss out of a steamroller.


----------



## andyman (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The whole clone thing gets kind of crazy sometimes. I end up giving a lot of my rooted clones away.
> 
> I've never lost a cutting yet! I remember pulling my hair out in frustration back in the day. Cloning was one of the hardest things for me to get right.
> 
> I wish I had known about my aero cloner back then.


Same thing here. it use to be a 50/50% rate with clones with me. Now its 100%Ive been buying little beer cups to put the extras in to give to friends. None of my friends are ready for them yet there just going to have to put them into there window till spring I guess. thanks for everything. Im so glad to stumble upon this thread at my age when I did. Or I would still be growin in dirt.

stinkbud
do you think I could put them into flower in those low temps without killin them? In a few weeks it should be much warmer there. at least over 60f all the time and not over 80f till summer when I have to vent heat.

this is just a temp spot to move some out of the veg unit cause Im out of room and there getting like 8-9" tall and super bushed cause of all the super croppin or triming Ive done for clones
thanks 
peace all

ps 5th pick is a clone at day 11 off moma, pic 7 is a cherry tomato plant (hey why not) pic 8 is a clone I had to put into dirt cause Im out of room.
anyway these are the t5 lights I got from wally world and put on a pvc stand. peace


----------



## multisonic (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Wakingbaking with a bowl of some skunky smelling stuff called Cat Piss out of a steamroller.


 Cat piss was listed on High Times THMQ many months back as being 500/oz in Miles City Montana. I'm near there, are you?


----------



## andyman (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> So some simple 4 foot fluorescent light's will do the trick with the clones? Say 2 of em?
> 
> And with the 400w MH on the veggers, should i expect to see some wickedcrazycool growth on them? To the point that maybe 2 weeks veg is more than enough?
> 
> ...


get daylight dl or cool white bulbs some companys call them differnt. you want the 6400k blue light color spectrum not the red of warm white , since your vegin. at wally world they have t5 undercounter lights that are 23" long and use 7w of power in the 6400k spectrum $10 each. I have 4 of these over my 2nd cloner and it works fine. I even stuck a big fan leave in the cloner and its still alive. if it grows roots then what. haha it would look cool in my living room as house plant. I dought it lives but was fun experimenting.


3rd pic is of that fan leaf stuck into a homaid neoprene insert I made when I ran out. The fan leave has been in the cloner for 2 days now and hasnt wilted. Anyone think it will grow roots. if so it cant really do anything can it? just get to be a bigger fan leaf? I figured it wouldnt hurt anything and its fun experimenting. getting ready to make a few more cloners to have all my garden veggies all ready ready to transplant into a garden without having to plant by seed. this years gardens of all types are gona kick ass


----------



## Verdant (Feb 22, 2009)

multisonic said:


> Cat piss was listed on High Times THMQ many months back as being 500/oz in Miles City Montana. I'm near there, are you?


North Texas 

Cat Piss goes for 400 where I'm at. That and Sour Diesel is about all i can ever get my hands on, but I could find a lot more if i ventured out from my comfort zone lol.

Texas in general is over saturated with shitty mexican shwag, so if anyone shows up with any kind of dro, no matter what the quality is, its usually a head turner.....

which leaves me wondering whats gonna happen in the future when I unleash some SB herb. 

Lawl.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 22, 2009)

i had sum purple catpiss growin last but i didnt have the cloner then.. fuck i wish i did.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 22, 2009)

I kno dis dude dat makes 700 an oz in texas


----------



## multisonic (Feb 22, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> i had sum purple catpiss growin last but i didnt have the cloner then.. fuck i wish i did.




you're tellin me. i had AK and white widow! now, no more because they flowered out and i used to suck at cloning. i may still suck, but I suck less. ha ha


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 22, 2009)

multisonic said:


> you're tellin me. i had AK and white widow! now, no more because they flowered out and i used to suck at cloning. i may still suck, but I suck less. ha ha


haha yup i kno wat u mean. i tried making cuttings of it wen it was vegging but they all died and never rooted in the rockwool cubes


----------



## Verdant (Feb 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> get daylight dl or cool white bulbs some companys call them differnt. you want the 6400k blue light color spectrum not the red of warm white , since your vegin. at wally world they have t5 undercounter lights that are 23" long and use 7w of power in the 6400k spectrum $10 each. I have 4 of these over my 2nd cloner and it works fine. I even stuck a big fan leave in the cloner and its still alive. if it grows roots then what. haha it would look cool in my living room as house plant. I dought it lives but was fun experimenting.


Thanks a ton man, i'll go check em out!


----------



## Verdant (Feb 22, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> I kno dis dude dat makes 700 an oz in texas


Texas is most definitely a sellers market. Shwag runs like water here and theres so many places i can go and turn 30 bucks into a half-O. The range of quality is so wide here though, Ive seen anything and everything from some great green popcorn, to brown moldy shite.

When people get burned out on that stuff, they start looking for dro, and usually it doesnt matter what quality it is, as long as its not shwag, and thats when people start shelling out whatever amounts of $$$ for it. 

One of the very few things that i like about Texas is its stable economy


----------



## andyman (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Texas is most definitely a sellers market. Shwag runs like water here and theres so many places i can go and turn 30 bucks into a half-O. The range of quality is so wide here though, Ive seen anything and everything from some great green popcorn, to brown moldy shite.
> 
> When people get burned out on that stuff, they start looking for *dro*, and usually it doesnt matter what quality it is, as long as its not shwag, and thats when people start shelling out whatever amounts of $$$ for it.
> 
> One of the very few things that i like about Texas is its stable economy


when you say dro do you mean hydro or just kind herb. cause I think dro is short for hydro. Im not sure though, Im just a hick in the stick's
peace


----------



## SOG (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Stink, just finished testing my modded SB build
if you don't mind, not sure how much mist am aiming at inside and around the cup area
toke some shoots (more posted in my journal), what do you think is this sufficient misting in the cup area?
if i put my finger through, i can feel the tiny drops on my fingers 
its very gentle and is noticeable passed the solid ring where the net portion starts


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> when you say dro do you mean hydro or just kind herb. cause I think dro is short for hydro. Im not sure though, Im just a hick in the stick's
> peace


he means da gewd shyt.. like cali buds. good trichomes.. cuz usually its like shwag and regs like tha same thing tho.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You *have* to vent the lights if your room is sealed. No choice here.
> 
> Hold off on the CO2 until you can get your temps under control.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks stink for confirming that... It really does seem to be never ending equiptment issues...but at least the dankest dank is there to help me along .


----------



## edub30 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud. Just wanted to say thanks for all the information. I just finished building all your units today and I have already started from seed in Rockwool. My seed already popped and is about 3" now. The little babies are sitting under 4 4ft T5 lights 24hrs a day and I just stuffed the Rockwool into the 2" cups. I was just planning to dump them in the veg unit but I would like to know when is the proper time to put them in the veg unit? I'm afraid your nute mix might be too much at such a young stage. What do you guys think? I'm also going to use a filter bag just in case some of the Rockwool manages to break off and clogs my pump. I also had another question for you guys out there on what lights to get. I'm going to run 4 vented 600 watt lights and I can't decide if I should go for 
Cool Sun 
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=COOL-SUN-REFLECTOR&title=Reflectors&type=product or the 
supersun II 
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=SUPER-SUN-2&title=Reflectors&type=product

The guy at the hydropshop says that even though the supersun II is small but it spreads light equally better than the wide ones. The wide ones even though they spread the light farther out that the lumens at the end are not as effective. Tell what you think guys.

Any help from stinkbud and buddies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andyman (Feb 22, 2009)

I was worried the same and he said once they got roots and room in the veg to put them in, then do it. I did and mine are all fine. got a little lighter green for about 2 days and perked rt back up.
peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2009)

I was thinking of using these to cool my lights http://www.horticulturesource.com/du...56d4a23ed8eb79

will they be enough? one fan for 2 lights in a line Pushing air from another room venting into the attic?


----------



## coolguy9996 (Feb 22, 2009)

hey
can you smoke the Marijuana leaves without harvesting them?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 22, 2009)

you can if u realy want to


----------



## dspec (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I was thinking of using these to cool my lights http://www.horticulturesource.com/du...56d4a23ed8eb79
> 
> will they be enough? one fan for 2 lights in a line Pushing air from another room venting into the attic?



I have a 6in fan like that blowing my 1000w Hood. I also have a 110cfm ceiling fan later in the system. My 4x5x7 space stays 77*, about 5* more than ambient.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've been trimming my buds right at harvest and putting them on a big window screen. I put the screen over a couple of spare containers with a fan near to keep the air moving.
> 
> I just leave it out, right behind me. I turn the buds twice a day. It takes 4-6 days to dry that way.
> 
> ...


master stink, 
whats the reason for the containers under the screen, is it to catch fallen trichromes?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> master stink,
> whats the reason for the containers under the screen, is it to catch fallen trichromes?


i think its for air flow no sure tho


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone noticed the little reputaion button in the top right corner on every post its a little cross
you can add to someones rep i did it for master stink


----------



## shage (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I always recommend going with soil if you are low on funds. The timer is just one small expense in the whole system.
> 
> Nutrients will be your biggest expense. They are *very* expensive. Although my system is cheap compared to buying one, it is still expensive to run. My system is not for everyone.
> 
> Grow with soil and save your money. In the long run this will save you a lot of frustration.


Agreed everything is set up, i have 15on and 2 hrs off, and they seem to be doing very well i think, just wondering if that sounded perfect, as far as nutes etc i have all that already, etc


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

Verdant said:


> So some simple 4 foot fluorescent light's will do the trick with the clones? Say 2 of em?
> 
> And with the 400w MH on the veggers, should i expect to see some wickedcrazycool growth on them? To the point that maybe 2 weeks veg is more than enough?


Ya, those cheap shop lights are all you need for clones. $7 at Wally's. Use the cool white tubes. You don't need those expensive grow bulbs for clones.

The 400 might make your veg plants too big. That's why I was thinking it might be better used in your flower room.

I lived in Texas for a couple of years. My friends down there where still smoking brown bud? Mexican dirt weed! It was so nasty. That was the first time I had seen any dirt weed since 1977. I shit you not!

They shit themselves when they tried my herb. I remember my friend taking some of my smoke home to his wife. She had never smoked any real buds.

He said it made her horny as hell! I remember thinking how fat she was and how that was just a little bit too much information if you know what I mean...

I'm rambling now...

There is some good bud around the Austin area. It's a little more liberal there.

Everywhere else in Texas seemed hillbilly without any hills. What do you call those those kind of people? Flatbillys?


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello all! I've been reading this thread for about a month and thought I'd finally post, I have finished ordering everything and plan to start building my grow room soon!

Thank you Stink for all your information and simplicity of your system!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> do you think I could put them into flower in those low temps without killin them? In a few weeks it should be much warmer there. at least over 60f all the time and not over 80f till summer when I have to vent heat.


Yea, no problem. I would put them into flower right away.

It has to freeze to kill the plants. I've seen pictures of plants with snow on them. Indicas are especially hardy when it comes to cold.

Any Kush (Afghani) will handle a lot of fluctuations in temps. It gets cold in the Hindu Kush valley late in the season The plants have evolved to deal with the cold.

They can also handle seasonal changes very well because each year's weather may be totally different from the last.

Indicas have also evolved to produce a lot of different phenotypes. Some plants can handle the heat better, some the cold. Some of the plants can handle a wet year while others can survive a drought.

The plants have evolved so that no matter what happens, some plants will always survive.

Equatoral Sativas never have to deal with cold temps or changing conditions. That's why Sativa phenotypes are a lot more stable.

I don't know why I have to ramble on so much...

Everything you *never* wanted to learn in one convienent thread!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

SOG said:


> Hey Stink, just finished testing my modded SB build
> if you don't mind, not sure how much mist am aiming at inside and around the cup area
> toke some shoots (more posted in my journal), what do you think is this sufficient misting in the cup area?
> if i put my finger through, i can feel the tiny drops on my fingers
> its very gentle and is noticeable passed the solid ring where the net portion starts


Yep, that's how you test it. Stick your finger in and if it comes out wet you know you're good to go.

This same technique works on the wife too...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

edub30 said:


> My seed already popped and is about 3" now. The little babies are sitting under 4 4ft T5 lights 24hrs a day and I just stuffed the Rockwool into the 2" cups. I was just planning to dump them in the veg unit but I would like to know when is the proper time to put them in the veg unit?


You need to put seedling into the veg unit as soon as you have a decent tap root. They will die without nutes.

I have some seedlings in my veg unit that are lovin' life at 2000 PPM.



> I also had another question for you guys out there on what lights to get. I'm going to run 4 vented 600 watt lights and I can't decide if I should go for
> Cool Sun
> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=COOL-SUN-REFLECTOR&title=Reflectors&type=product or the
> supersun II
> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=SUPER-SUN-2&title=Reflectors&type=product


Either one will work great! Your plants won't care.

Good luck bro!


----------



## valmeida (Feb 22, 2009)

Jim, what kind of sprayers do you use? Where can I get that tubing and those connectors?


Jim Dunlop said:


> I use sprayers upside-down in my aero system. It's a little different setup. Hope you don't mind me posting pic....
> 
> Starting from seeds here, have to start somewhere :/
> 
> By the way I use a 581 gph pump


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I was thinking of using these to cool my lights http://www.horticulturesource.com/du...56d4a23ed8eb79
> 
> will they be enough? one fan for 2 lights in a line Pushing air from another room venting into the attic?


I would run a single 440 CFM. Plumb the vent hose through all the lights in series.

Those fans are designed for when you have and extra long run of ducting. You can put one of the inline fans to help with the air flow.

They are actually designed to be used in conjunction with regular fans.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> master stink,
> whats the reason for the containers under the screen, is it to catch fallen trichromes?


It just keeps them off of the floor and lets the air flow on both sides of the buds. Cardboard box would work well also.

I used to thread a string through a big box and hang my buds on the strings. That worked really well.


----------



## SOG (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yep, that's how you test it. Stick your finger in and if it comes out wet you know you're good to go.
> 
> This same technique works on the wife too...


lol, 
good one bro! 
thanks


----------



## dspec (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Sir Stink,
Im having problems cloning....i have about 1/2 showing roots within 14 days...using RO, calmag, LK, hydroguard, at 400ppm 5.8. I did the 2nd batch with addition of fogger, with same results...Im taking cuttings from the bottm at the 4th node, cuting them at 45* in cup of ^ solution. I dunno wtf is up, temps are perfect. No humidity dome though, maybe too much light?? Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2009)

dspec said:


> Hey Sir Stink,
> Im having problems cloning....i have about 1/2 showing roots within 14 days...using RO, calmag, LK, hydroguard, at 400ppm 5.8. I did the 2nd batch with addition of fogger, with same results...Im taking cuttings from the bottm at the 4th node, cuting them at 45* in cup of ^ solution. I dunno wtf is up, temps are perfect. No humidity dome though, maybe too much light?? Thanks


Don't give them anything other than Clonex. You have to make them bitches work for their food.

If you give them food they have no reason to pop roots. You've got to make them hungry!

Straight water works well too.

Don't sweat the time. As long as they don't die you are fine. Some strains take forever to pop roots.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys im gettin ready to place an order with attitude and wanted to get some of the stinkbud community thoughts on some strains.
Im ordering all feminized seeds because its a lil easier to start with in stinks system
I am looking at getting a total of 20 seeds and im allready set on getting Dutch Passion Blueberry (My Personal Favorite) and Green House White Widow
both in 5 seed packs. (I would change my mind on WW but only if I had good advice on something better)
So if you guys would like to help me out picking out some good strains that would be great!
I will say that I am tryin to keep the cost down at around $200 and im trying to get strains that dont take longer than 10wks to flower.
I have some other strains that im looking at so if you know anything about them let me know or if you know of some other strains also.
Here are the others I was looking at,

Barneys Farm - Red Diesel
Barneys Farm - Violater Kush
Big Buddah - Cheese
Big Buddah - Blue Cheese
Green House - A.M.S
Green House - Big Bang
Green House - Himalayan Gold
Green House - Lemon Skunk
Green House - Alaskan Ice
Green House - Super Lemon Haze
Green House - Train Wreck

I know its its hard to pick just like when you got 5 pussys spreaded in front of you and there all sayin "poke me!"
Well were in the same predicament here, its just a bunch of beautiful strains only they seem to be all sayin "Smoke Me!"
Thats why we all need stinkbuddies to take a look at those naughty girls and say " thats the one that gave me the best ride! "

Just a lil stupid humor for everyone, I appriciate any help here!


----------



## dspec (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Im smoking some Blue Dream (Blueberry x SSH?) I WISH i could find a true cut of this. I swear they keep it on lock. The high, is very uplifting head, then body come down, but the smell and taste are the best part. Shit smells good ashed!


----------



## repvip (Feb 22, 2009)

Greenhouse Lemon Haze is definately out--I've read reports of up to 16 weeks flower time!

Also read they may have won 2008 cup with novel marketing, though it is an excellent smoke.

I would for sure get Cheese. Blue Cheese is nice as well. 

A.M.S. and Big Bang are super easy to grow, but I don't have any experience with the rest.


----------



## SOG (Feb 22, 2009)

hey Stink, this thread is getting out of control; it's so huge
i think you have exhausted the site's resources
its time for...
*www.stinkbud.com*


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> Greenhouse Lemon Haze is definately out--I've read reports of up to 16 weeks flower time!
> 
> Also read they may have won 2008 cup with novel marketing, though it is an excellent smoke.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about the 16 weeks? All the sites I googled say 9-10 weeks.

http://www.azarius.net/seedshop/greenhouseseeds/super_lemon_haze_greenhouse_feminised/

http://es.seedfinder.eu/Green_House_Seeds_-_Super_Lemon_Haze.html


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey guys im gettin ready to place an order with attitude and wanted to get some of the stinkbud community thoughts on some strains.
> Im ordering all feminized seeds because its a lil easier to start with in stinks system
> I am looking at getting a total of 20 seeds and im allready set on getting Dutch Passion Blueberry (My Personal Favorite) and Green House White Widow
> both in 5 seed packs. (I would change my mind on WW but only if I had good advice on something better)
> ...


I would stay away from the Skunk and Haze. As much as I love a good Sativa they take too long to finish.

I've had a Skunk flowering in soil for over three months now and it's still not done.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Are you sure about the 16 weeks? All the sites I googled say 9-10 weeks.
> 
> http://www.azarius.net/seedshop/greenhouseseeds/super_lemon_haze_greenhouse_feminised/
> 
> http://es.seedfinder.eu/Green_House_Seeds_-_Super_Lemon_Haze.html


Don't go by what they say on the seed list. It's way off most of the time.

If they say 8 weeks it actually takes 9-10.

Never trust anyone who mixes weed with tobacco.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> hey Stink, this thread is getting out of control; it's so huge
> i think you have exhausted the site's resources
> its time for...
> *www.stinkbud.com*


That's actually a good idea! 

I'm currently creating a DVD for High Times. It will be a complete tutorial on everything.

It will be released along with the article.


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Don't go by what they say on the seed list. It's way off most of the time.
> 
> If they say 8 weeks it actually takes 9-10.
> 
> Never trust anyone who mixes weed with tobacco.


lol well mistake #1, ordered some super lemon haze about 4 days ago


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

im with you on that one stink damn a sativa it takes soo long but the best always finishes last!!! i like the high it gives you gut the time put in is too looonnggg!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey stinkbuds,, i made a roughdraft of the aircooling i need to do on my lights and need some opinions...

its in my log....thanks


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 23, 2009)

you shud look around frisco or oakersterdam for cuttings!! if ur in CA.


dspec said:


> ^ Im smoking some Blue Dream (Blueberry x SSH?) I WISH i could find a true cut of this. I swear they keep it on lock. The high, is very uplifting head, then body come down, but the smell and taste are the best part. Shit smells good ashed!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> im with you on that one stink damn a sativa it takes soo long but the best always finishes last!!! i like the high it gives you gut the time put in is too looonnggg!!!


I'm smoking some Skunk #11 right now. It's some stinky shit. 

The genetics are Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. It's 75% Sativa.

The first time I smoked it the taste took me back to 1976. I had forgot all about the taste of Columbian/Acapulco Gold. 

I started hearing Led Zepplin in the background and had visions of pulling Berts on my skateboard. 4 fingers of gold for $40.

What's cool is that the organic nutes have added a whole layer of taste on top of the classic Gold flavor.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 23, 2009)

lucky.. haha gold taste hella bomb. im smokin on sum outdoor purple its good too...not as good as the hydro tho haha.


StinkBud said:


> I'm smoking some Skunk #11 right now. It's some stinky shit.
> 
> The genetics are Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. It's 75% Sativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## repvip (Feb 23, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Are you sure about the 16 weeks? All the sites I googled say 9-10 weeks.
> 
> http://www.azarius.net/seedshop/greenhouseseeds/super_lemon_haze_greenhouse_feminised/
> 
> http://es.seedfinder.eu/Green_House_Seeds_-_Super_Lemon_Haze.html


No I'm not sure. They are still relatively new. This was based off comments of actual grows. I suppose everything can be harvested at 10 weeks if you just do it. Some skunk strains never mature outside.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

man invite me over stink i have the ipod and the skateboard a fago and pizza how long did the bloom take on that


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you think it would hurt if I ran a 10 or 11 week strain and it flushed for 3 to 4 weeks instead of 2 and just leave the clones and vegs waiting? Or what would you suggest if someone wanted to run some strains a little longer than 9 weeks?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 23, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Do you think it would hurt if I ran a 10 or 11 week strain and it flushed for 3 to 4 weeks instead of 2 and just leave the clones and vegs waiting? Or what would you suggest if someone wanted to run some strains a little longer than 9 weeks?


 jus do that wit that strain and have other strains to if u want an earlier harvest?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2009)

Stink,

Will the DVD actually be coming with the issue of HT, or will it be a seperate item that we send for?



StinkBud said:


> That's actually a good idea!
> 
> I'm currently creating a DVD for High Times. It will be a complete tutorial on everything.
> 
> It will be released along with the article.


----------



## SOG (Feb 23, 2009)

i heard of an interesting Tip today
flush plants with plain water and 5mm of maple syrup
this will make the buds dank up significantly 
anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2009)

Stink,

You bring back some old memories! Grew up in Jersey and use to go to concerts in Madison Square Garden all the time. Went to many a Zep concert along with other great bands. You could smoke the Columbian or Alcapulco Gold without any fear of reprisals. In fact, the security guards would even take hits from you! By the time they put the lights back up, you could barely see to the other side of the Garden! But you couldn't smoke at the Colliseum out on Long Island. They'd nail anyone who lit up a lighter. There, you'd have to "ingest" something for that altered effect.



StinkBud said:


> I'm smoking some Skunk #11 right now. It's some stinky shit.
> 
> The genetics are Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. It's 75% Sativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## multisonic (Feb 23, 2009)

::checks cabinets for maple syrup:: CRAP pancake mix...honey... no syrup. rats.


----------



## mercilus (Feb 23, 2009)

I would be afraid of the Syrum clogging up my pumps


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 23, 2009)

I know that this is off topic but I know you guys will help. I have built the cloner but am still gathering everything for the flower units. So I am just finishing what I have in dirt before starting the SB system. Can anyone tell me what they think about this Blueberry? It is 5 1/2 weeks into flowering. Does it look like it is getting close for flush time? Should I wait for some changes before I start flush? Any and all suggestions appreciated. These pics are from today.
Oh and the last 2 pics are both in 1st week of flower but the first(next to last) is Blueberry Feminized and the second is an Unknown(but killer) strain. Does the last one look like it needs more nitrogen? It is considerably less dark green than the other but on the same nutes. Should I up the N? Thanks guys!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Stink,
> 
> Will the DVD actually be coming with the issue of HT, or will it be a seperate item that we send for?


It will be a separate item for sale.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> i heard of an interesting Tip today
> flush plants with plain water and 5mm of maple syrup
> this will make the buds dank up significantly
> anyone else heard of this?


You are better off with Clearex. It does the same thing without plugging everything up.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Do you think it would hurt if I ran a 10 or 11 week strain and it flushed for 3 to 4 weeks instead of 2 and just leave the clones and vegs waiting? Or what would you suggest if someone wanted to run some strains a little longer than 9 weeks?


What I just did was cut the plants that where ready for harvest. I left enough leaf to keep the plant alive.

Then I let the other plants finish. In theory you could even start giving nutes again and then do another flush a month later.

I worked out great. It also let those lower popcorn buds ripen up on the plants I already harvested.

I had to give a bunch of plants that where in veg away. They grew so big there was no way I could put them in the flower room. They would of ended up 8ft. tall!


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm smoking some Skunk #11 right now. It's some stinky shit.
> 
> The genetics are Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and Afghan. It's 75% Sativa.
> 
> ...



Back to the late 70's and early 80's. Columbian Gold was the best. Yeah, you had to clean the seeds. The high and taste was great! 

StinkBud, I'm not sure if you know,(I'm sure you do) but when they finish you want to take a big "notch" out of the stem at the bottom. This will kill the plant slowly. It will turn the plant "gold". This is what helps give that "hash" flavor.

My grandfather used to grow this strain on the farm. As kids me and my sisters would have to do the notching. Hundreds! Really interfered with our swimming time! My grandfather had a special tool that would take a 3/4" pie shaped piece out of the stems. 

I can't wait to "notch" mine!

Uncle MILton

Today's bud porn attached!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> man invite me over stink i have the ipod and the skateboard a fago and pizza how long did the bloom take on that


I wish you all could come over and hang out with me. We could go hit the mountain and smoke joints on the chairlift!

Right now it's dumping powder big time! It's supposed to dump everyday for the next week. Waxing up the Powder board tonight. Nothing like a big swallow tail for the steep and deep.

This is my 22nd season snowboarding and I'm still stoked!

Check this out!!!! Someone stole my bad ass dirtbike Friday night. I was bummed! 

As luck would have it someone found it down by the creek covered up with weeds. They called the police. So anyway, I just got back from picking up my bike. I'm Stoked!


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check this out!!!! Someone stole my bad ass dirtbike Friday night. I was bummed!
> 
> As luck would have it someone found it down by the creek covered up with weeds. They called the police. So anyway, I just got back from picking up my bike. I'm Stoked!


In the South they call it a Mexican Loan.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I wish you all could come over and hang out with me. We could go hit the mountain and smoke joints on the chairlift!
> 
> Right now it's dumping powder big time! It's supposed to dump everyday for the next week. Waxing up the Powder board tonight. Nothing like a big swallow tail for the steep and deep.
> 
> ...


hey stink
your lucky you got it back im glade you did bet you are too
i got a prob. but a little one some how i ended up with a male its in the first hole in post i was wondering if i cut the roots off the second plant right were they tangle with the males roots with no ell effects
thanks for any help

ps it NEVER snows here im jealous as hell


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 23, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> your lucky you got it back im glade you did bet you are too
> i got a prob. but a little one some how i ended up with a male its in the first hole in post i was wondering if i cut the roots off the second plant right were they tangle with the males roots with no ell effects
> thanks for any help
> ...



Hey BIGTIMEROOFER,

I had the same problem. I gently pulled what I could and then ripped it out! No problems. I hear about "root rot" but I had no problems.

Milt


----------



## andyman (Feb 23, 2009)

puttin syrup, suger water, molassses, fructose and refined and raw sugers can be added to swell buds in the final flush faze , but this is for dirt not sb aero/ntf system . I think it will clog the sprayers.


----------



## andyman (Feb 23, 2009)

moved more into my remote flowering location and the temps are between 60-70 night/day. space heater is running alot since its around 35f outside here. anyway when I took them out of my huge veg unit some of the roots had grown around each other and I pulled gently and tugged like It was a hash bubble bag. anyway they all came apart with little bad effect. the only problem I had was were some of the small tiny hairs got broken off in the mix ended up in the spray heads. Good thing I have the sprinkler head kind with 360 cause the little moving wheel that comes off is easy to push up and take off without unscrewing the whole sprayer. will the panty hose thing work or should I use something else.
thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Back to the late 70's and early 80's. Columbian Gold was the best. Yeah, you had to clean the seeds. The high and taste was great!
> 
> StinkBud, I'm not sure if you know,(I'm sure you do) but when they finish you want to take a big "notch" out of the stem at the bottom. This will kill the plant slowly. It will turn the plant "gold". This is what helps give that "hash" flavor.
> 
> ...


That's basically what we do when we flush the plants. We kill them slowly. If we didn't harvest the plants they would eventually die from lack of nutrients.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 23, 2009)

hey andy
the pantyhose work i have them on mine with no ell efects
mine use to stop up but now they dont



andyman said:


> moved more into my remote flowering location and the temps are between 60-70 night/day. space heater is running alot since its around 35f outside here. anyway when I took them out of my huge veg unit some of the roots had grown around each other and I pulled gently and tugged like It was a hash bubble bag. anyway they all came apart with little bad effect. the only problem I had was were some of the small tiny hairs got broken off in the mix ended up in the spray heads. Good thing I have the sprinkler head kind with 360 cause the little moving wheel that comes off is easy to push up and take off without unscrewing the whole sprayer. will the panty hose thing work or should I use something else.
> thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought you guys might like to see a pic of the Skunk at 3 months flowering. It's getting pretty close. It smells like a skunk sprayed my room!

Check out the gold I'm smoking. It tastes old school with a sweet organic finish.

I thought I would throw in a couple of other photos I just shot. One is Goo and the other is NYC Diesel.

The Goo has the strongest grape smell you could ever imagine. Everyone trips out when they smell it.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 23, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hey BIGTIMEROOFER,
> 
> I had the same problem. I gently pulled what I could and then ripped it out! No problems. I hear about "root rot" but I had no problems.
> 
> Milt


thanks milton
im 3 weeks into flower they look so good this is my first grow just dont wont to fck it up
im proud i didnt think i had it in me but stink makes it so easy for everyone
i had to try now its my biggest hobby next to roofing lol


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought you guys might like to see a pic of the Skunk at 3 months flowering. It's getting pretty close. It smells like a skunk sprayed my room!
> 
> Check out the gold I'm smoking. It tastes old school with a sweet organic finish.
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaam stink
my mouth is wattering 
cant wait till harvest
thanks again for all the help


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> your lucky you got it back im glade you did bet you are too
> i got a prob. but a little one some how i ended up with a male its in the first hole in post i was wondering if i cut the roots off the second plant right were they tangle with the males roots with no ell effects
> thanks for any help
> ...


I think you could cut the roots as long as the plants are not very old. They will just grow new roots.

Here is another idea that is not as risky as it sounds. If the male is from a really good strain keep it. Here is what you do.

Cut it way back so it only has a couple of decent branches. Keep them small. Now watch the plant closely. When you see male flowers you have about a week before they are ripe enough to produce pollen.

So watch the balls and as soon as they are big but still green pick them off and put them in a glass of water. Make sure you pick off all the male flowers! It's really not a big deal when the plants are small.

Put the flowers under the sink with a small light. Just enough to keep it alive.

The male flowers will turn yellow and open up. Take a smooth plate and shake the male flowers over the plate. You will see the pollen fall onto the plate.

Now take a small art brush and dip it in the pollen. Go into your flower room and paint the pollen on some of the lower buds. Only paint it on a few of the pistils.

You just created your first original strain.

I just mixed my Skunk #11 with my Blueberry, Purple Silver and Goo. I have two "Sour Blueberry", two "Sour Purple" and one "Sour Goo"...

I'm excited to see how they will come out. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought you guys might like to see a pic of the Skunk at 3 months flowering. It's getting pretty close. It smells like a skunk sprayed my room!
> 
> Check out the gold I'm smoking. It tastes old school with a sweet organic finish.
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!!

(I hope mine turn out half that nice!)

MiltY


----------



## andyman (Feb 23, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey andy
> the pantyhose work i have them on mine with no ell efects
> mine use to stop up but now they dont


 thanks will be haven the ol lady get some for me.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 23, 2009)

Everyone talking about adding a sweetener need to look into a product called Diamond Nectar. The nice thing about this stuff is that you use it once a week foliar or in the reservoir. It works better as a foliar feed. It also will not clog your pumps.

I have been very impressed by it, use it while using clearex, stop a week before harvest.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 23, 2009)

im building 4 stink systems with 4.75 inch posts in 2 4x4 tents
if i grow 16 4 foot plants in a 4x4 tent (these are my widow which has a tree like look.......non sog type plant lots of side branching and very bushy)
will that be enough to produce 16 1 oz plants under a 600 hps.....or do i need 24 plants in each tent/?.........16 and veg them longer would be easier i think


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> im building 4 stink systems with 4.75 inch posts in 2 4x4 tents
> if i grow 16 4 foot plants in a 4x4 tent (these are my widow which has a tree like look.......non sog type plant lots of side branching and very bushy)
> will that be enough to produce 16 1 oz plants under a 600 hps.....or do i need 24 plants in each tent/?.........16 and veg them longer would be easier i think


You should have no problem harvesting an oz per plants if you let them veg 3 weeks.

16 would be better because of crowding. If you had more space you could run 24.

I'm harvesting close to 2oz per plant now. On my last harvest one of my Blueberry produced 3oz.!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Everyone talking about adding a sweetener need to look into a product called Diamond Nectar. The nice thing about this stuff is that you use it once a week foliar or in the reservoir. It works better as a foliar feed. It also will not clog your pumps.
> 
> I have been very impressed by it, use it while using clonex, stop a week before harvest.


We use Botanicare Sweet. I like the berry flavor but I bet the citrus is also good.

The shit smells like a berry liqueur.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey stinkbuddys, I know this isnt pertaining to this thread that much but everyone here is so knowledgeable and I know I will actually get answered.(It just shows you how much everyone really cares in this thread)
I am curently finishing building the aero/nft system while my current crop finishes up.
This is what my questions are about.
I am growing Thai x Skunk from AMS.
The AMS site says that this strain is mainly Indica.
Ive been having trouble beleiving this because number one, Thai is allmost a pure sativa strain and if I recall correctly Skunk strains are usually mostly sativa also.
Number two, I have been monoriting the plants characteristics very closely.
The plant has very thin and slender leaves and the fingers are spaced far apart.
The internodes are spaced farther apart and the plants are very branchy. Also the plants are very tall (one is 6ft tall and the other two are 5ft tall) and this is usually another trait of sativa plants. 
So the question I have here is I am on my 6th week of flowering and there is no actual bud meat yet, just thousands of white pistils all over the plants. Do you guys think that everything looks normal for how far along they are in flowering.
I know some other Thai strains say they can take up nto 16wks to flower but I just wanted some other opinions to make sure nothing is wrong.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## repvip (Feb 24, 2009)

Stink.. you are changing the way indoor weed is grown.. bigtime. 

I can feel the change, and see it. 

The local hydro store has completely transformed... now it has pumps, nutrients, tubing, net pots, neoprene inserts... even saw 2 fence posts today (with 5" holes...) at the shop! Never, never thought I would see the changes that have happened in the last few months (been shopping there for 5 years!). 

Do you realize the impact you have made? 

Shit.. the article and dvd haven't even been released!


----------



## SOG (Feb 24, 2009)

someone out there is hitting some real good kush...
*Pot Can Fix the Budget Mess, Legislator Says*


----------



## SOG (Feb 24, 2009)

*Please everyone a worm Welcome* - 
*State of New Jersey is now a proud Member of the MMJ Family*

*S119 * *  Establishes "New Jersey Compassionate Use Medical Marijuana Act." * 
* Passed Senate *


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2009)

Even taxing pot can't help California's legislative mess. Now they want to tax pot too? No wonder businesses and people are leaving the state in droves. I use to admire Arnie so much...now he has become just another liberal politician who thinks more taxes solves all problems. My favorite state in the US and it has become the biggest disaster in our country.



SOG said:


> someone out there is hitting some real good kush...
> *Pot Can Fix the Budget Mess, Legislator Says*


----------



## robotninja (Feb 24, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink.. you are changing the way indoor weed is grown.. bigtime.
> 
> I can feel the change, and see it.
> 
> ...


Yea, Stink should get some type of compensation from Botanicare for all the extra buisness he is getting them kiss-ass
..And whoever makes 4" fence posts

And way to go New Jersey! But California is leading the way yet again, possible Legalization of taxable marijuana for persons over the age of 21! 

Yeah taxes suck, but alot of ppl will be released from jail for stupid marijuana charges and I bet they don't mind the taxation one bit.


----------



## xrayspecs (Feb 24, 2009)

Stink, please could you tell me how you flush before harvest? You say you flush 'the hell out of them'? I'm coming towards harvest and my plants have never shown any signs of nute def so I'm a bit worried that they're going to have too many nutes in them....Mine should be ready to cut in about 4 weeks so I'm wondering what the process for flushing is?

thanks!


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

california is in trouble because they want to give everything to everyone for free.....they give free college to illegal aliens
im confused on if u get caught by the government and arent legal why dont they just deport u?.......how can illegal people get anything without being sent back?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2009)

California has "sanctuary cities" where the police aren't even allowed to ask a suspect whether they are US citizens or not. The captain of a police force in one of those cities was fired for reporting an illegal to ICE. This is a problem that is only going to get worse and for what? So businesses can continue to get cheap labor and Democratic politicians can pad their roles with illegals that invaribly vote democratic. Can none of these people see past the end of their nose as to what is happening to our country? I mean all of us our decendants of immigrants, and I love how we all meshed together as Americans...but that is changing and not for the better of America. Let's go back to actually inforcing our immigration laws and making it fair again for ALL who wish to move to our great country.



dagobaker said:


> california is in trouble because they want to give everything to everyone for free.....they give free college to illegal aliens
> im confused on if u get caught by the government and arent legal why dont they just deport u?.......how can illegal people get anything without being sent back?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I think you could cut the roots as long as the plants are not very old. They will just grow new roots.
> 
> Here is another idea that is not as risky as it sounds. If the male is from a really good strain keep it. Here is what you do.
> 
> ...


thanks stink
as all ways you come thruogh


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> thanks will be haven the ol lady get some for me.


andy
you mean i was suppose to ask the wife lol
i have sprayers from home depot they spin too i have the easy clone 360's just waitting to harvest to change them 
the home depot ones stoped up all the time untill the pantyhose


----------



## repvip (Feb 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> california is in trouble because they want to give everything to everyone for free.....they give free college to illegal aliens
> im confused on if u get caught by the government and arent legal why dont they just deport u?.......how can illegal people get anything without being sent back?


They get all the free healthcare they want. It's federal law for Emergency Room's to treat regardless of ability to pay. I am so sick of our healthcare system going to shit and, at least in one state close to california, the illegals are 100% to blame. In the meantime, normal citizens can't even use the ER because they don't have enough ability to pay (though yeah, they are ABLE to pay, they just can't afford it), but they can be tracked down and turned over to creditors.

Sorry. my two cents from being totally jaded in healthcare. Not the place or time for such a rant.


----------



## Helva (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey I started some seeds under HO flourescent lights and they seem to be growing really slow. I was thinking it might be because the ballast I got was a one light one from home depot and that might have made the light less bright faster.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 24, 2009)

ur gonna have a dvd out?

dude...your the man im glad i checked er once more..

how much $???


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

im trying to understand the........(i live in neast ohio so bare with me)........
police pull u over or comes up to u when doing something wrong..............
police: sir u were speeding can i see ur drivers licence...
illegal: sorry i dont have it with me.
police: ok ur soc. security number
illegal: (he says he has none or it doesnt check out)
police: ur under arrest
how can a police officer do anything without checking your statis?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

dvd will be worth the price imho
already have the areo cloner and the veg areo system
building another veg unit and 4 flowering systems....4.75 inch by 4 foot long each doing 4 units each for a total of 32 plants.....want 4 foot monsters


----------



## brein (Feb 24, 2009)

Man, this ain't fair. I've been reading for more than a day now. I'm barely on page 150. There's over 350 pages at this time. I'll never get caught up.

Thanks Stinkbud for all your insight. I had wanted to grow before. Reading this thread has made me interested again. that and my roomate is finally gone.

The system looks great. I'd hate to jump in and start asking questions without having read the whole thread so I'll hold my questions.

I may as well start planting my seeds though since I don't know anyone in Los Angeles with clones to spare. Or anyone that grows for that matter.


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey stinkbuddys, I know this isnt pertaining to this thread that much but everyone here is so knowledgeable and I know I will actually get answered.(It just shows you how much everyone really cares in this thread)
> I am curently finishing building the aero/nft system while my current crop finishes up.
> This is what my questions are about.
> I am growing Thai x Skunk from AMS.
> ...


If there is any indica in them I sure dont see it. lol 
those are so sativa.


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> im trying to understand the........(i live in neast ohio so bare with me)........
> police pull u over or comes up to u when doing something wrong..............
> police: sir u were speeding can i see ur drivers licence...
> illegal: sorry i dont have it with me.
> ...


that is some bs but our laws (I'm in Ohio too) are a little less harsh than a lot of other illegal states, marijuana laws that is...where you at in Ohio man?


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> andy
> you mean i was suppose to ask the wife lol
> i have sprayers from home depot they spin too i have the easy clone 360's just waitting to harvest to change them
> the home depot ones stoped up all the time untill the pantyhose


I ordered mine from a hydro shop. the problem was It was site unseen when I orderd and they just sent those. they've worked great till I moved some big vegers to flower and some of the small roots got sacraficed to the pump god, lol. here is a pic


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohio Grown

E.H. 
yall know what I mean


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

guys got a problem. when the lights in my flower section go out the roolly pollys or pill bugs do too. My temporary flower place is at a relatives root celler/ basement thing. anyway its kinda damp and dark there but Im adding more fans and all the grow lights are drying it out too. but the darn lil pillbugs keep getting up on my flower totes and are nibling at the lower section of the stems and climbing up the to eat small tender shouts and leaves. Ive been reading online about ways to solve this but there all for in dirt not aero. Most people say they only eat dead leaves but I watched them chewing away at my plants, before I flicked them off. and now they have babys. any sugestions other than buying spiders and geckos to eat them


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ohio Grown
> 
> E.H.
> yall know what I mean


 

Hey andyman, Im not too sure where E.H. is but is that anywhere close too your eastern state line.


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 24, 2009)

andy you're from ohio too? haha jeez, where at in ohio man, i'm right outside columbus


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> ur gonna have a dvd out?
> 
> dude...your the man im glad i checked er once more..
> 
> how much $???


I have no idea yet how much it will cost. We haven't figured it out yet.

It's being recorded in HD. It will be offered on Blu-Ray and regular DVD.

I'm just finishing the tutorial on the cloner.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> guys got a problem. when the lights in my flower section go out the roolly pollys or pill bugs do too. My temporary flower place is at a relatives root celler/ basement thing. anyway its kinda damp and dark there but Im adding more fans and all the grow lights are drying it out too. but the darn lil pillbugs keep getting up on my flower totes and are nibling at the lower section of the stems and climbing up the to eat small tender shouts and leaves. Ive been reading online about ways to solve this but there all for in dirt not aero. Most people say they only eat dead leaves but I watched them chewing away at my plants, before I flicked them off. and now they have babys. any sugestions other than buying spiders and geckos to eat them


http://www.naturescontrol.com/three.html#pm


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 24, 2009)

All i know is my stinkbud ganja factory is off the hook! 

Ive got clubs calling me to bring them some sweet organic medicine 

Im seriously thinking about doubling up.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

xrayspecs said:


> Stink, please could you tell me how you flush before harvest? You say you flush 'the hell out of them'? I'm coming towards harvest and my plants have never shown any signs of nute def so I'm a bit worried that they're going to have too many nutes in them....Mine should be ready to cut in about 4 weeks so I'm wondering what the process for flushing is?
> 
> thanks!


Lately I've been running Clearex for the whole flush. Just drain your res and fill it with plain water. Add 150ml of clearex for a long flush. You can add twice that for a quicker flush.

I pulled my indicas at 9 weeks and I let my Sativas go another 10 days.

You can also just run straight water for two weeks.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 24, 2009)

My last harvest i ran clearex for 7 days and plain water for 4 days and it came out bitchen!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> All i know is my stinkbud ganja factory is off the hook!
> 
> Ive got clubs calling me to bring them some sweet organic medicine
> 
> Im seriously thinking about doubling up.


That's really great to hear! I'm assuming they love the taste. When it comes to growing, the thing I pride myself on the most is the taste of my bud.

Everyone says my buds taste the best. I guess now I should say "*our*" bud tastes the best.

It makes me really happy to know people are getting medicine they need. Thanks Dirt! 

Let's see some photos...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> My last harvest i ran clearex for 7 days and plain water for 4 days and it came out bitchen!


I tried 450ml of Clearex for the first 24hrs. Then I ran 300ml for the rest of the flush.

I could be wrong but it seams that every one day of Clearex is equal to 2-3 days of plain water.

The bud tasted as sweet as ever. If anything even sweeter!

I feel sorry for people running synthetic nutes with no flush. Their buds end up big and look good but the flavor will never match organic.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 24, 2009)

Ill take a couple tonight brother....Lately ive been running my room pretty hot....with myc02 dilemma...(i havent cooled the lights yet) i need to get off my ass! my room is running at about 96 during c02 saturation...but no ill effects yet.

tomorrow is the day im hoping i will undertake the chore.
.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I tried 450ml of Clearex for the first 24hrs. Then I ran 300ml for the rest of the flush.
> 
> I could be wrong but it seams that every one day of Clearex is equal to 2-3 days of plain water.
> 
> ...


I gotta tell ya bro!!! Peeps are impressed!


the taste is unreal...thats what they say.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> california is in trouble because they want to give everything to everyone for free.....they give free college to illegal aliens
> im confused on if u get caught by the government and arent legal why dont they just deport u?.......how can illegal people get anything without being sent back?


I'd like to keep this thread on subject and not discuss political views just because the thread is getting too long as it is. 

There is one thing I would like to say though...

I welcome everyone with open arms. The poorest of the poor. I will educate their children and teach them what it is to be a true American.

When they are sick I will give them medicine. If they don't have any money I will give them medicine for free so they won't have to suffer. No child should ever have to suffer just because they are poor.

I love everyone. I love the poor as much as I love the rich. I love Mexicans and African Americans. I even love my mother in law.

Loving everyone is fucking hard bro! I never said it was easy. You have to trust me on this though. You can replace the hate in your heart with love.

I know it sounds cheesy... Or like maybe I'm some kind of nut. (I wonder the same thing myself). Just try it once for me bro.

Next time you see an illegal alien imagine what it must be like to grow up in the worst shit hole you could ever imagine.

Ask yourself honestly if you wouldn't hop the fence to make a better life for your children too. I would...

Sometimes great people rise from very humble beginnings. 

Who's to say that one of those poor children won't rise up one day to become President of the United States of America.

OK...end of discussion.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

neast ohio here........60 miles from cleveland and pittsburgh
still dont understand how someone can come in contact with a police officer and go to jail for a plant but nothing happens to someone that across the border illegal


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> neast ohio here........60 miles from cleveland and pittsburgh
> still dont understand how someone can come in contact with a police officer and go to jail for a plant but nothing happens to someone that across the border illegal


It's up to us to change the laws. We are the people that decide who is elected into office.

We are the ones that have to draft up the bills to change the laws. It is up to us to educate the public on the medical benefits of cannabis.

With education, the general public will understand the issues and do the right thing. Just look at how many states have already passed pro-marijuana laws.

If I was to be pulled over by one of our fine men in blue, I would just bust out my MMC and move on.


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 24, 2009)

in ohio if you have less then 100g or are growing less than 100g then it's just a civil citation and a $100 fine


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> http://www.naturescontrol.com/three.html#pm


thanks a million


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey andyman, Im not too sure where E.H. is but is that anywhere close too your eastern state line.


Ekoostik Hookah
its an ohio band jam band check them out.
they have a thing 2 times a year called hookahville. been going there since 1999 very simular to a Dead show


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> in ohio if you have less then 100g or are growing less than 100g then it's just a civil citation and a $100 fine


 been fined way more than that by the local swine were I live. and almost allways loose my licence. But $ talks if they dont got ya for too much, kept my licence once cause I offerd the pros att. a plea of a 5x the max fine and change the charge to a non drivin suspension. big surprize the took the $ and I kept my drivers lic. northcentral Oh


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ekoostik Hookah
> its an ohio band jam band check them out.
> they have a thing 2 times a year called hookahville. been going there since 1999 very simular to a Dead show


 

Ohh ok awsome! Im deffinatly gonna have to check them out.

Also everyone just placed my order with attitude today
DP - Blueberry
GH - Whitewidow
GH - Big Bang
GH - The Church

plus 5 free Thai Super skunk, 1 fem Super skunk, 1 fem pure gold, 1 fem diesel, 1 fem purple lady
and on top of that a 15% discount with 420 code
This place rocks!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 24, 2009)

oh ya not that im over excited about the free ones because I havent heard much good about them


----------



## add1ct1on (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> been fined way more than that by the local swine were I live. and almost allways loose my licence. But $ talks if they dont got ya for too much, kept my licence once cause I offerd the pros att. a plea of a 5x the max fine and change the charge to a non drivin suspension. big surprize the took the $ and I kept my drivers lic. northcentral Oh


haha damn i guess it depends on jurisdiction, i know someone that got in a wreck drunk and had a couple oz on him and all he got was probation. My other friend got pulled over 3 times and they just took his stash.

you near Columbus then?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ekoostik Hookah
> its an ohio band jam band check them out.
> they have a thing 2 times a year called hookahville. been going there since 1999 very simular to a Dead show


I like EH. I have a few shows I downloaded of theirs from etree.org after a friend of mine saw them in NC and told me how great they were. I have not seen them live though. 
Are you a fan of Karl Denson?


----------



## EckoSky (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I've figured out why this thread so long, people from Ohio


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

keep us updated on the attitude order.......and the blueberry.have my eye on that strain
did u go with the tshirt added security shipment with tracking?.......
how much was shipping total?.......figure with the 15% discount it will be a wash with shipping costs


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

i'll keep this tucked away in a far place for later use


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 24, 2009)

Holly Crap!!! Talk about the great flood, let me give out a piece of advice. 
Never use a water purifier with hose attachment indoors!
I just found my room flooded with 2 inches of water..disaster!
the hose pooped out, and the room was subjected to a water hose at full blast for god knows how long.


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> haha damn i guess it depends on jurisdiction, i know someone that got in a wreck drunk and had a couple oz on him and all he got was probation. My other friend got pulled over 3 times and they just took his stash.
> 
> you near Columbus then?


columbus is where I have to order supplys from. its an hour away.
Im just north an hour or so

def depends were your at. Ive had them pocket scales and my bag and never herd word about it. (that piggy must smoke and needed scales too) but for the most part there redneck hicks here so they only love to drink and bust us pot heads on the way to the store for more junk food.
Im just a hillbilly in the sticks. Man there seem to be many from Ohio poppin up. Anyone in oh get them fence post at menards they have the 5"x5" for like 22$ and there 10' long I think
peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holly Crap!!! Talk about the great flood, let me give out a piece of advice.
> Never use a water purifier with hose attachment indoors!
> I just found my room flooded with 2 inches of water..disaster!
> the hose pooped out, and the room was subjected to a water hose at full blast for god knows how long.


man that sucks dirt
arnt them threaded (garden hose)
are your girls ok


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> man that sucks dirt
> arnt them threaded (garden hose)
> are your girls ok


Yea they are threaded but the water line behind the connection just poped from the pressure i guess. Not a huge problem beacuse it happend in the outside room, so it didnt mess any plants up, just my carpet and everything on the floor, one of my ballasts that was on the floor was sitting in two inches of water, but still running, i dried it out and its seems to be working just fine. Ive got fans and a shitload of towels and blankets trying to dry out the carpet...mold scares me.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> I ordered mine from a hydro shop. the problem was It was site unseen when I orderd and they just sent those. they've worked great till I moved some big vegers to flower and some of the small roots got sacraficed to the pump god, lol. here is a pic


andy
i had the same problem the pantyhose fixed it


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'd like to keep this thread on subject and not discuss political views just because the thread is getting too long as it is.
> 
> There is one thing I would like to say though...
> 
> ...


amen stink
you should run for pres. and make this a better world


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 25, 2009)

HEY OHIO 
im hattin
i live in alabama and you go to jail for a joint
yes just one joint
it sucks i never ride dirty i have it brought to me 
not for long im 4 weeks into harvest


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holly Crap!!! Talk about the great flood, let me give out a piece of advice.
> Never use a water purifier with hose attachment indoors!
> I just found my room flooded with 2 inches of water..disaster!
> the hose pooped out, and the room was subjected to a water hose at full blast for god knows how long.


I use one but very carefully. I always check on it if I'm running it high pressure. I have also had a few floods. Keep you electronics either off the ground or place them inside a bucket, I place my timers/power strips in a rubbermaid tub, at worst they will float. I keep my ballast up on a shelf outside the box.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's really great to hear! I'm assuming they love the taste. When it comes to growing, the thing I pride myself on the most is the taste of my bud.
> 
> Everyone says my buds taste the best. I guess now I should say "*our*" bud tastes the best.
> 
> ...


Here ya go stink, and the stinkbuddies.

yea dub, for now on i will be making water outside in the shed just to be safe.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Here ya go stink, and the stinkbuddies.
> 
> yea dub, for now on i will be making water outside in the shed just to be safe.


Sorry to hear that Dirthawker. I don't know if this would have helped you, sounds like the leak was outside the grow room, but IMO everyone should be using a pond liner under their grow. Even if all your tubs bust open you'll have no more work than sucking up the water with a wet vac. Something to consider.

http://www.pondliner.com/category/firestone_epdm_pond_liner

Here is a borrowed picture:


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 25, 2009)

i know a while back there was some discussion of an air conditioner, heres what i picked up and thought id share the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320309263209
they are for RV's, the guy has a few left. i have a small room where a full size a/c unit would be overkill. plus at $105 shipped brand new, its a steal.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea they are threaded but the water line behind the connection just poped from the pressure i guess. Not a huge problem beacuse it happend in the outside room, so it didnt mess any plants up, just my carpet and everything on the floor, one of my ballasts that was on the floor was sitting in two inches of water, but still running, i dried it out and its seems to be working just fine. Ive got fans and a shitload of towels and blankets trying to dry out the carpet...mold scares me.


Plastic liner is required equipment anywhere there is water. I use thick poly that is black on one side and white on the other.

I line my floor up to about 4" and tape it well. 

I never wear shoes inside my grow rooms. 

It keeps the liner from being damaged and you can track pests from outside on the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Here ya go stink, and the stinkbuddies.
> 
> yea dub, for now on i will be making water outside in the shed just to be safe.


Your room is looking great as usual dirt!

I can't wait to see how the netting works.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought you guys might like to see the difference between growing with CO2 and growing without.

Both buds are NYC Diesel. 

The bud on the left is grown under a 1000W MH light without CO2. Since all the plants are the same height I'm able to keep the light very close to the plants.

The bud on the right is grown with CO2 under 2-1000W HPS lights. The lights are about 3-4ft. away.

The calyxes on the bud with CO2 are the size of a pencil eraser!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought you guys might like to see the difference between growing with CO2 and growing without.
> 
> Both buds are NYC Diesel.
> 
> ...


To truly do the experiment correctly you need 4 clones, 2 in a separate room without CO2 and the other 2 in a room with the CO2. Both rooms need the same nutrient schedule and the same lighting at the same height. 

But those are impressive buds.


----------



## repvip (Feb 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought you guys might like to see the difference between growing with CO2 and growing without.
> 
> Both buds are NYC Diesel.
> 
> ...


I am very impressed considering the tremendous dropoff in height (2-3ft higher lights for plants w/co2) and the ^2reduction in lumens. Very impressive indeed! 

I've yet to see a better comparison.


----------



## valmeida (Feb 25, 2009)

Stink and stinkbuddies, it has taken me a few weeks to read this whole thing but i finally caught up, gotta tell ya, there is some good stuff here, anyways, what do you guys think of this light for clones and veg plants? I attached the link but i dont know if i did it correct so the ebay # is 130288705728

thanks




StinkBud said:


> Yes, just don't put the cloner very close to the lights. Too much light on the clones causes them to transpire too much water.
> 
> They will wilt and die. Clones need just enough light to stay alive and pop roots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 25, 2009)

im about to do the same set up u have rite now wit the lights.. are u running 4 600's? how are u keeping them cool? jw because im about to buy 3 more 600's, i have one already tho. but yea jw how u keep ur lights cool cuz i saw one of ur garden pics and u didnt have any lights that were aircooled? thanks


DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ill take a couple tonight brother....Lately ive been running my room pretty hot....with myc02 dilemma...(i havent cooled the lights yet) i need to get off my ass! my room is running at about 96 during c02 saturation...but no ill effects yet.
> 
> tomorrow is the day im hoping i will undertake the chore.
> .


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> im about to do the same set up u have rite now wit the lights.. are u running 4 600's? how are u keeping them cool? jw because im about to buy 3 more 600's, i have one already tho. but yea jw how u keep ur lights cool cuz i saw one of ur garden pics and u didnt have any lights that were aircooled? thanks


Up to now i havent needed to cool the lights beacuse ive had my exhaust fan running 24/7.. but i just got c02 and the vent fan needs to be turned off while the co2 is in the room...when my exhaust fan is off the room skyrockets to 96deg in 25 minutes.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 25, 2009)

damn dats koo. how much did it cost for the co2, lights and exaust fan? or pretty much did everything but the stink system cost. are u gona aircool the lights? im jus tryna see how much its gona cost me. I have the dough i jus wana kno. 



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Up to now i havent needed to cool the lights beacuse ive had my exhaust fan running 24/7.. but i just got c02 and the vent fan needs to be turned off while the co2 is in the room...when my exhaust fan is off the room skyrockets to 96deg in 25 minutes.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> damn dats koo. how much did it cost for the co2, lights and exaust fan? or pretty much did everything but the stink system cost. are u gona aircool the lights? im jus tryna see how much its gona cost me. I have the dough i jus wana kno.


 
Its hard to say,, 4 lights ballasts, hoods and bulbs cost around 1600, fans i got are 150 each plus ducting and odds and ends....it adds up, ive spent everything i make on the grow...im just glad its all coming back to me now...im pretty much even at this point.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 25, 2009)

400 hundred a light system? u got ripped off. but i guess u made it back


DIRTHAWKER said:


> Its hard to say,, 4 lights ballasts, hoods and bulbs cost around 1600, fans i got are 150 each plus ducting and odds and ends....it adds up, ive spent everything i make on the grow...im just glad its all coming back to me now...im pretty much even at this point.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 25, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> damn dats koo. how much did it cost for the co2, lights and exaust fan? or pretty much did everything but the stink system cost. are u gona aircool the lights? im jus tryna see how much its gona cost me. I have the dough i jus wana kno.


HEY SALAD
got to www.htgsupply.com and there about $300 a piece w/shipping and w/sunmaster builb


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i know a while back there was some discussion of an air conditioner, heres what i picked up and thought id share the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320309263209
> they are for RV's, the guy has a few left. i have a small room where a full size a/c unit would be overkill. plus at $105 shipped brand new, its a steal.


I sell parts for ac and heat and other houshold applicances.
Samsung are cheap china junk
parts are not aval. they are throw away units
I dont requmend buying one.
they only make good phones and thats questionable
samsung or LG both are foreign junk trust me.
get a fridgidaire (sp), whirlpool , or maytag (whirlpool owned now) fedders ins in bankrupsy rt now so dont get one of them either.
If you dont care about ever servicing it or getting parts than go ahead. but be forwarned they are JUNK.
thats the reason there so cheap.
peace


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 25, 2009)

YO! fa sho.. but i can get them for 180 each brand new frm my local hydro shop cuz im koo wit da dude.


BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> HEY SALAD
> got to www.htgsupply.com and there about $300 a piece w/shipping and w/sunmaster builb


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stink and stinkbuddies, it has taken me a few weeks to read this whole thing but i finally caught up, gotta tell ya, there is some good stuff here, anyways, what do you guys think of this light for clones and veg plants? I attached the link but i dont know if i did it correct so the ebay # is 130288705728
> 
> thanks


 I have like 10-12 of these they work good but the new ones are rated less. also his numbers are a little off. If you wait you can get them cheaper buy searching around. I got mine for about $20 each with bulbs and they work great. there a little overated on the lumens but thats the sales people. wally world has 23" t5 in the 6400k spectrum for $10 each. I put 4 together cause they daisy chain (cords included) and my clones and veg love em.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> 400 hundred a light system? u got ripped off. but i guess u made it back


 
LOL Whatever dude...
ballast is $150
18 inch aircooled reflector $115
600watt bulb $115 around $380 not to mention timers and cords...$400 dude anyway you slice it.


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> LOL Whatever dude...
> ballast is $150
> 18 inch aircooled reflector $115
> 600watt bulb $115 around $380 not to mention timers and cords...$400 dude anyway you slice it.


I hear that my good german metal 2 exhaust fan hoods cost over $250 each new but I got mine on fleabay for about $200 used with a 1000w hps ballast and bulb. Just gotta get the fans. Local pickup so I didnt have to have em shipped. one of these will cover an 8x8 room so they say but Im going to run 2 in a 9x10 room. lookin sweet dirt. good investment huh


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> LOL Whatever dude...
> ballast is $150
> 18 inch aircooled reflector $115
> 600watt bulb $115 around $380 not to mention timers and cords...$400 dude anyway you slice it.


Exactly what I was going to say, try getting a "buddy" hookup on the quality parts I selected. A crappy 600W ballast and cheap bulb with the worst reflector might run you $150 but I still prefer the system I bought with the nice ballast and nice bulb and nice air cooled hood.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

Im sure theres some deals out there on fleabay,, hell i could have bought all my stuff on craigslist and saved a bunch of money,,,but then its all used and you really dont know what your gettin...I always buy new... yes great investment.


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, try getting a "buddy" hookup on the quality parts I selected. A crappy 600W ballast and cheap bulb with the worst reflector might run you $150 but I still prefer the system I bought with the nice ballast and nice bulb and nice air cooled hood.


 kinda get what ya pay for . most of the time
thats why I dont waste my $ on cheap tools , unless Im only gona use em once or twice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> I hear that my good german metal 2 exhaust fan hoods cost over $250 each new but I got mine on fleabay for about $200 used with a 1000w hps ballast and bulb. Just gotta get the fans. Local pickup so I didnt have to have em shipped. one of these will cover an 8x8 room so they say but Im going to run 2 in a 9x10 room. lookin sweet dirt. good investment huh


Whats the dimensions on this hood andy?


----------



## repvip (Feb 25, 2009)

Would love to see some pics guys!

any high rollers try one of these yet? 
300 w LED
Probably not... would love to hear some firsthand experience though.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

heres some cheese for ya rep...I know you love cheese!!!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 25, 2009)

aite thanks 


DIRTHAWKER said:


> LOL Whatever dude...
> ballast is $150
> 18 inch aircooled reflector $115
> 600watt bulb $115 around $380 not to mention timers and cords...$400 dude anyway you slice it.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> aite thanks


fo sho dizzle


----------



## SeriousSmoker (Feb 25, 2009)

amazing thread
subscribed


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> Would love to see some pics guys!
> 
> any high rollers try one of these yet?
> 300 w LED
> Probably not... would love to hear some firsthand experience though.


im using a 55w one and plan to buy more or build my own when the price comes down. right now the good 3w or higher led 10m or bigger are like $2-3 each so its cheaper to buy them pre made from hong kong anyway since thats where the led's are being made and the units are too. The price on them keeps comin down as newer generations come out. if there not rated for at least 3w or higer per led than there not good enough and are hype. those cheap 14-18w 225led units are not good enough. they were over $100 each 6 months ago and now you can get em for $25 if you shop. The 55w with 112led are the lowest of the good ones. Ive been researchin the shit out of it for a over a year now. That how I ended up finding this sight and then fate stumbled me upon this thread.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> Would love to see some pics guys!
> 
> any high rollers try one of these yet?
> 300 w LED
> Probably not... would love to hear some firsthand experience though.


I haven't tried them, and I won't be the first to try them, but I'm fascinated by the LEDs. The idea that you can pick and choose which colored LEDs to put in the lamp to mimic the sun and fill in the spectrum the sun produces down to the exact letter makes so much sense. And throw in the ability to ditch some of the fans, all the ACs, the dehumidifiers, the chillers, huge chunks of the electric bill....they are definitely the future, I'm 100% convinced of that and it will be a revolution. Marijuana growing will be forever thought of as pre or post LED. You'll tell your grandkids about growing with a HID and it will seem to them like driving a steam powered car is to us. Yeild? It will eventually be at least doubled as they dial the power of these things in.

Just not quite here yet, but soon...very soon...there is so much money to be made there it won't be denied.


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I haven't tried them, and I won't be the first to try them, but I'm fascinated by the LEDs. The idea that you can pick and choose which colored LEDs to put in the lamp to mimic the sun and fill in the spectrum the sun produces down to the exact letter makes so much sense. And throw in the ability to ditch some of the fans, all the ACs, the dehumidifiers, the chillers, huge chunks of the electric bill....they are definitely the future, I'm 100% convinced of that and it will be a revolution. Marijuana growing will be forever thought of as pre or post LED. You'll tell your grandkids about growing with a HID and it will seem to them like driving a steam powered car is to us. Yeild? It will eventually be at least doubled as they dial the power of these things in.
> 
> Just not quite here yet, but soon...very soon...there is so much money to be made there it won't be denied.


very soon for sure. I agree there just not enough to use alone yet. But sooner I belive cause there gettin a lot of atention now. check these out they might do them cust in dif colors. maybe http://www.normanleds.com/street-lighting.html
peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Whats the dimensions on this hood andy?


not sure what brand they are, just was told about how good they work. I just turned it on in the pic so It didnt get to full brightness yet. They are like 25'' x 26'' or 28'' somethin like that.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 25, 2009)

LEDS might be the future, but.. As your LED lighting evolves so will your HID lights. They will come up with different gas mixes that will mimic the sun. They will come up with lower wattage HID lights too.


----------



## andyman (Feb 25, 2009)

but hardly any heat and low power consumption will pay way off. Yet the hids keep getting better too so I see your point. I just would like to have a less wastefull light.


----------



## repvip (Feb 25, 2009)

With summer coming I went ahead and ordered one of the 350w 2nd gen panels from www.prosourceworldwide.com to test replacing one 1000w HPS. If all goes well... will replace both. Bring the ol' electricity bill back down to earth... plus 50,000hr bulb life (probably transformer or whatever will burn up for sure haha) basically pays for itself in a year or less. Once again I'm jumping in head first and am sure to make mistakes along the way. Guess I'll let you know what I find out, if you are nice I saw a picture somewhere of about 6 of these panels all pluggd into outlets in somebody's kitchen. Impressive!

edit: there was supposedly a very good review article in high times with a grow using similar lights.. I didn't see it. Anyone know?


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 25, 2009)

andyman; wally world has 23" t5 in the 6400k spectrum for $10 each. I put 4 together cause they daisy chain (cords included) and my clones and veg love em.[/quote said:


> Andy,
> What department in Wally World?
> I get lost every time I go in there and end up wasting half a day.
> Thanks in advance.
> Hill


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 25, 2009)

amazing sativa looking leaves on that cheese
im in the process of building my first of 4 flowering units (have 2 cloning and 2 veg units already built)
im planning on 4 plants per 4 foot 4.75 inch post and going to be growing 4 foot tall plants and ive adjusted the rails for tying up plants from 12 inches to 14 inches and 18 inches to 22 inches.......will that be enough?......ive build only one to be sure its perfect.....should i go taller for the rails?


----------



## Scuba (Feb 25, 2009)

Stink- on your flower system what is it you use for the root holder, kinda looks like a whole rain gutter.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm curious why nobody has yet utilized a Stinkbud system with a stadium layout (i haven't seen anyone do it). Seems like a great match. Organic nutes hydroponics + stadium layout yeilds. These pics come from a guy called Northernfarmer on a different forum. It might be more difficult to work in SOG though, instead of 3 systems in flower on 3 week cycles, you would have 2 systems at 4 weeks cycles.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> LOL Whatever dude...
> ballast is $150
> 18 inch aircooled reflector $115
> 600watt bulb $115 around $380 not to mention timers and cords...$400 dude anyway you slice it.


That's what I was going to say! $200 for a ballast, $150 for a hood and $100 for a bulb. $450 is the normal price for a *good* light.

You can find stuff cheaper but it won't be the same quality. 

I don't want to go into to details here but there is no way to produce cheap capacitors and transformers that will last a long time.

Remember, virtually everything will pay for itself after a couple of harvests.

I've been using my 1000W MH for 15 years now with no problems. I can't even imagine how much bud this one light has produced. 

Never skimp on lights! Light is the most important aspect of the entire grow!

Ask your local hydro shop for a discount if you promise to do all your business with them. It's usually good for a 10-15% discount.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Stink- on your flower system what is it you use for the root holder, kinda looks like a whole rain gutter.


They are fence posts. The frame is PVC pipe.

All the instructions for the entire build are here.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> I'm curious why nobody has yet utilized a Stinkbud system with a stadium layout (i haven't seen anyone do it). Seems like a great match. Organic nutes hydroponics + stadium layout yeilds. These pics come from a guy called Northernfarmer on a different forum. It might be more difficult to work in SOG though, instead of 3 systems in flower on 3 week cycles, you would have 2 systems at 4 weeks cycles.


It could be done with enough money and space. Big pumps, water chillers and a shitload of long fence posts.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres some cheese for ya rep...I know you love cheese!!!


That would make one hell of a grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Feb 25, 2009)

I couldn't find any references in this monster of a thread, but has anyone done longer fence runs than 48"? I have some coming that are 72" long that I was going to cut down to size. I'm thinking that the longer runs will accommodate 10 or 11 plants per fence run, thus 20-22 plants per harvest. My flowering space will be about 8'x8', so I would physically have the space for the 6' fence runs and reservoirs, I think. Any input?

BTW, awesome job with putting together this amazing system and sharing the information with the rest of us. I can forsee putting this to some very good use in the near and far future.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

The success of this thread has really got me thinking. I feel like I can help more people with my writing than I can by just growing for them personally.

I can only provide medicine for a small amount of people with my limited space. Through my High Times article and video I will be able to help way more people than I ever could out of my little closet.

I've had great success with my 6-hole system. This system is a lot better for patients just needing to supply meds for themselves.

I was thinking of developing a scaled down system just like the big system I use now.

I could use one of those small Roughneck containers for the veg and flower systems. I already have a working flower system designed.

I would write up a tutorial and plans just like I did for this thread. I know it would be a hit just because of the success of this thread.

So what do you guys think? Do you think a StinkBud JR. system would be popular?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

TokinPodPilot said:


> I couldn't find any references in this monster of a thread, but has anyone done longer fence runs than 48"? I have some coming that are 72" long that I was going to cut down to size. I'm thinking that the longer runs will accommodate 10 or 11 plants per fence run, thus 20-22 plants per harvest. My flowering space will be about 8'x8', so I would physically have the space for the 6' fence runs and reservoirs, I think. Any input?
> 
> BTW, awesome job with putting together this amazing system and sharing the information with the rest of us. I can forsee putting this to some very good use in the near and far future.


It shouldn't be a problem. I would run a 30 gal. res and at least an 800 GPH pump.

You can pick up a 1200 GPH sump pump at BS for about $80. You would want to put an inline filter on the pump because it dosen't come with one.

The Ecoplus pumps have a built in filter.

It would be easy as hell to modify the plans. Just make everything longer.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> im using a 55w one and plan to buy more or build my own when the price comes down.


LEDs are the future plain and simple. We are at the very beginning of a whole new phase in grow technology.

Plants don't need the whole light spectrum to grow. In fact plants don't use any green light at all, mostly red and blue.

As LEDs progress they will become more powerful. They will be able to fine tune the color spectrum for maximum growth.

It's not going to happen overnight but over the next ten years you will be surprised at much the technology will grow.

LEDs are already a great option for clones and veg plants. I'd like to replace my 250MH and HO fluorescent with one.

The price is high now but as soon as it drops, I'm all over LEDs.


----------



## bubblerking (Feb 25, 2009)

SOG said:


> someone out there is hitting some real good kush...
> *Pot Can Fix the Budget Mess, Legislator Says*


. Yes your right its me bro


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

I think a stinkbud jr is an excellent idea. 

CHeck it out man.. i plumbed the lights tonight, and the room is chillin perfect now.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The success of this thread has really got me thinking. I feel like I can help more people with my writing than I can by just growing for them personally.
> 
> I can only provide medicine for a small amount of people with my limited space. Through my High Times article and video I will be able to help way more people than I ever could out of my little closet.
> 
> ...



there are so many people out there that would run your system if they had the room, a scaled down version would be just as popular as the origonal. go for it.


----------



## repvip (Feb 25, 2009)

Stinkbud JR=great idea! You have the knack for it.

Dirt... looking great mate! Can't wait to ditch the co2 generator and get a tank+regulator!

Stink
A little help?
Some of my plant leaves are turning brown... they fade in dots at first, then throughout the center of the leaf turns brown and dies. Am I overdoing it with the nutes?

 (see leaf in center, and one below it a little worse)

Temperature was recently a big issue that has been fixed (80 steady now). Just fixied 2 days ago... it was running ~90 for 2-3 days...

It's significantly worse on one species of plant (white berry) do you think it is mold or fungus? None of the buds are affected.

 have been flushing for 4 days now

I have the co2 generator completely off--even the pilot light. Dehumidifier is not in the room right now, but it is not humid at all where I live. 

Anyway.. I think I overdid it with the nutes. At least for that strain I guess? Some of the other plants have similar symptoms--some have none.

These three-week plants all look great (not the flushing plants--this one on the right is the same as the pic above)

edit: sorry for the long post. I really wanted some good input, so I sacrificed some leaves and got a better pic. Starts off innocent from left to right gets worse then death.. not sure if this is strain specfic, nute excess or some nute accumulation? Also hits the bigger leaves first, then eventually the smaller ones.

those leaves are basically 3, 5 and 7 weeks...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey rep..i have the same issue with one strain.. all the other strains do fine but this redgrape has always had browning leaves like you said that eventually die...it really didnt have much of an effect with the yield,,these redgrape plants start browning as early as one week in veg...i would guess its just strain specific.
your grow looks great man!

also i noticed how your mylar is so neat and smooth lookin...I put mine up one night after some ak47 and its f%%n so wrinkly..do you think that is a bad thing?


----------



## reeferMaster (Feb 26, 2009)

stink bud i was wondering where i could find my self these fence post? at a local hard ware store? smaller versions of all sizes would be a million doller idea. im going to desigh my own system based on your idea. i want 3 4 foot fence post with 5 holes in each running on one resivoir . good work!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 26, 2009)

reeferMaster said:


> stink bud i was wondering where i could find my self these fence post? at a local hard ware store? smaller versions of all sizes would be a million doller idea. im going to desigh my own system based on your idea. i want 3 4 foot fence post with 5 holes in each running on one resivoir . good work!


check your local hardware store, if they dont have them do a search for fencing companys in your area. Most fencing companys carry pvc fencing and they will even cut to size.


----------



## SOG (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> So what do you guys think? Do you think a StinkBud JR. system would be popular?


its a great idea, 
maybe you can tailor it to fit a small tent size, 
something like the DR150 maybe
this will make it even easier for new MMJ patients


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Congratulations on the HT thing and personal thank you for all I've learned from you and the group. I have read the whole thread it is great.
> Page 279 and 289, can't remeber the poster but he built a knock off of your system only 12" high and it was very nice. I remember thinking that with an LED light system, (dc) couple computer fans, (dc) a rule 400gph bilge pump from West Marine (12VoltDC) a battery and a solar panel you could build a self contained, eco friendly personal marajuana genertor that would fit anywhere. In the US, thanks to the wording in the first bail out package you could recoup, using state and federal tax offsets for going green, about 70% of the cost if you had the balls to try it.
> Using your organic nute system you end up with a PMG that even Al Gore, (or at least his son) would endorse.
> Hill


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Andy,
> What department in Wally World?
> I get lost every time I go in there and end up wasting half a day.
> Thanks in advance.
> Hill


Light bulb dept
near the hardware and paint or near the tires


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Congratulations on the HT thing and personal thank you for all I've learned from you and the group. I have read the whole thread it is great.
> Page 279 and 289, can't remeber the poster but he built a knock off of your system only 12" high and it was very nice. I remember thinking that with an LED light system, (dc) couple computer fans, (dc) a rule 400gph bilge pump from West Marine (12VoltDC) a battery and a solar panel you could build a self contained, eco friendly personal marajuana genertor that would fit anywhere. In the US, thanks to the wording in the first bail out package you could recoup, using state and federal tax offsets for going green, about 70% of the cost if you had the balls to try it.
> Using your organic nute system you end up with a PMG that even Al Gore, (or at least his son) would endorse.
> Hill


Ive been lookin into this cause you can get them led in 12vdc and bilge pumps like you said. the timer is the only tricky part. Ive been lookin into making a 12vdc timer also. if you find a repeat recycle timer in 12dc let me know. peace


----------



## floridacity2004 (Feb 26, 2009)

might have to try it


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

TokinPodPilot said:


> I couldn't find any references in this monster of a thread, but has anyone done longer fence runs than 48"? I have some coming that are 72" long that I was going to cut down to size. I'm thinking that the longer runs will accommodate 10 or 11 plants per fence run, thus 20-22 plants per harvest. My flowering space will be about 8'x8', so I would physically have the space for the 6' fence runs and reservoirs, I think. Any input?
> 
> BTW, awesome job with putting together this amazing system and sharing the information with the rest of us. I can forsee putting this to some very good use in the near and far future.


 I plan on running mine fence post 7-8' depending on how much room I leave to be able to walk down the edge to do maintance.
Soon as warm weather breaks I can finish my flower room to do it. I will post pics then


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive been lookin into this cause you can get them led in 12vdc and bilge pumps like you said. the timer is the only tricky part. Ive been lookin into making a 12vdc timer also. if you find a repeat recycle timer in 12dc let me know. peace


One of the rule series has a built in recycle timer. I just am not sure of the timing of the cycle, or if it is alterable. I will find out today and let you know.
If I am not mistaken anyone with a MJ med card can deduct 30%of the system cost from their fed income taxes, and depending on the state another 35% from the state income tax form if the unit is green. dsire.com has a calculator that does a state by state breakdown. Ain't that great, getting the gov. to underwrite mj production, I love seeing "my tax dollars at work" and, at least, this is a bridge to somewhere.
Hill


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 26, 2009)

repvip said:


> edit: there was supposedly a very good review article in high times with a grow using similar lights.. I didn't see it. Anyone know?



I read that article. Very good by HT standards. Sometimes it seems that they only publish the real basic newb stuff, but this had some good details. I learned a few new things and they had lots of informative spectrum diagrams too. Nothing earth shattering, just a good overview of where LEDs are now.

I don't know when it originally ran, but I read about it in the 2009 Master Growers Guide I got a couple months ago. It seems to be a collection of the best articles from the past year. Mine says Display until April 6, 2009 so it might still be out there - Barnes & Noble.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I think a stinkbud jr is an excellent idea.
> 
> CHeck it out man.. i plumbed the lights tonight, and the room is chillin perfect now.


That looks perfect bro! I bet your room is a lot cooler now.

I've been running my room at 88 degrees lately. That causes the plants to transpire a lot of water into the air.

It's super wet outside so I have to run my dehumidifier full time during lights on. In fact it's even running during lights out now because it's so humid.

You are going to trip over how fast your plants will grow with the CO2. Everything will be bigger. Even the leafs will end up huge!

On another subject...It snowed 22" of light fluffy powder on the mountain yesterday. It's snowed over 4ft. in the last 3 days!

I'm drinking my coffee and doing bong hits right now. Guess where I'm going when I'm done?

First tracks on untouched powder fields with 4ft. of fresh. I'm so fucking excited I just have to tell someone!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stinkbud JR=great idea! You have the knack for it.
> 
> Dirt... looking great mate! Can't wait to ditch the co2 generator and get a tank+regulator!
> 
> ...


It could be a couple of issues...

What are you running your PPM at? It dosen't look like nute burn to me. 

It looks more like a heat issue.

Leaves curling up mean that your room is too hot. The leafs are transpiring too much water and can keep up.

Leaves curling down like a claw means your nutes are too hot. First you see tip burn and then the leaves start to curl down.

One more thing...leaves get old and die. I fill an entire grocery bag with dead leaves every month. Once a week I go in and pick off all the old dead and dying leafs.

You want to keep your eye on the new growth. That's how you tell how things are going. If the new growth looks healthy then don't worry about the old timers.

Some strains have completely different nutrient requirements than all the rest. As I've said before some of my strains can handle over 3000 PPM and some show tip burn at 1700.

That one strain may actually need 3000 PPM to do well. But then again it may like 1500. It takes a while to dial in a strain. If you run multiple strains you may never get it right.

Just like a politician, you can't please all the plants, all the time.


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That looks perfect bro! I bet your room is a lot cooler now.
> 
> I've been running my room at 88 degrees lately. That causes the plants to transpire a lot of water into the air.
> 
> ...



Hey StinkBud, 

I wish I was going boardin'!

I know you run a co2 controller. Is there anyway without a test kit to get an approximate co2 ppm? I am using a welding regulator and I think I am dumping too much. I have only 96 sq. feet to fill and the regulator is barely cracked. I am cycling on every 3 hours of light. Any ideas? Anyone know of a really cheap co2 controller?

Milt

Todays pics

I'm drinking my coffee and doing bong hits right now. Guess where I'm going when I'm done?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey rep..i have the same issue with one strain.. all the other strains do fine but this redgrape has always had browning leaves like you said that eventually die...it really didnt have much of an effect with the yield,,these redgrape plants start browning as early as one week in veg...i would guess its just strain specific.
> your grow looks great man!


Remember guys. Each strain is like a different race of people. Just like us, plants have been bred to handle a wide variety of conditions. People from Africa can handle the heat a lot better than people from Alaska.

Same with nutrient requirements. My last AK47 (Sativa Pheno) always has dying leaves! WTF? She's never happy. Now that I think about it she's always been a little bitch! That's why she's history...

As much as I love Sativa strains they just don't work well indoors.



> also i noticed how your mylar is so neat and smooth lookin...I put mine up one night after some ak47 and its f%%n so wrinkly..do you think that is a bad thing?


Did you ever notice all those little divets on your expensive German aluminium reflector? Guess what they do?

If the inside was polished you would have just one light source being reflected. Those little bumps turn a single light source into thousands and help diffuse the light.

I used to have perfect new mylar all over my walls. One of the wall got ruined and I replaced it with some mylar space blanket I had laying around.

Damn if the space blanket didn't work as well if not better than the roll mylar. 

Eventually I replaced all the mylar with space blankets and now I have a "million points of light".


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2009)

It sounds like an excellent project, Stink. I think there are probably a LOT more people who have less space and could never implement the full sized version, but would benefit perfectly from a StinkBud Jr. system. Looking forward to seeing the "*Little Stinker*".



StinkBud said:


> The success of this thread has really got me thinking. I feel like I can help more people with my writing than I can by just growing for them personally.
> 
> I can only provide medicine for a small amount of people with my limited space. Through my High Times article and video I will be able to help way more people than I ever could out of my little closet.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Feb 26, 2009)

hey stink
the stinkbud jr. system is a great ideal i think you should run with it 
and you should have your own web site


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That looks perfect bro! I bet your room is a lot cooler now.
> 
> I've been running my room at 88 degrees lately. That causes the plants to transpire a lot of water into the air.
> 
> ...


Thanks stink....have a kick ass time on the MTN bro!!

Now that i sealed and cooled the lights,,,, my room doesnt get above 81, i was hoping to run it at around 86..if i get a fan speed controller will that help me dial in the warmer temp?


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive been lookin into this cause you can get them led in 12vdc and bilge pumps like you said. the timer is the only tricky part. Ive been lookin into making a 12vdc timer also. if you find a repeat recycle timer in 12dc let me know. peace


The Rule with the built in won't work. It turns itself on every two and a half minutes for one second unless it senses resistance, (water in the bilge) and if no resistance is felt it shuts off immediately.
It's a chip so you can't screw with the timing.
Hill.


----------



## repvip (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input Stink, Dirt and Picasso! 

I'm hoping it is a combo of strain specific issues, heat issues and respiration issues.. Heat is fixed. Will get some more fans for even better circulation.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey rep..i have the same issue with one strain.. all the other strains do fine but this redgrape has always had browning leaves like you said that eventually die...it really didnt have much of an effect with the yield,,these redgrape plants start browning as early as one week in veg...i would guess its just strain specific.
> your grow looks great man!
> 
> also i noticed how your mylar is so neat and smooth lookin...I put mine up one night after some ak47 and its f%%n so wrinkly..do you think that is a bad thing?


I think it's fine like Stink says. Did you also notice how oxidized my mylar is? Pathetic! One little Cap Ozone JR effectively oxidized the whole room. I will be replacing with wallmart security blankets when I can find them


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 26, 2009)

I am waiting to get one now for a different project and it is almost $50 but would last forever and will work as long as it has input power and completely adjustable. What do you think?


http://www.airotronics.com/site/product-repeatcycle_TGKD.php


----------



## valmeida (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi stinkbud, you are the man, I love this thread!I am in the process of building 2 of your systems in a 4x4 area. If you were to install 2 lights would you go with 2 600 HPS lights or 2 1000 lights. I am hoping to make the grow room larger this summer.

Thanks


----------



## valmeida (Feb 26, 2009)

Stink, I tried to do a search for the security blankets but had no luck. Can you give me some more info on those security blankets from Walmart. what department are the in?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 26, 2009)

Stink, i was wondering what size vent fans i should get for cooling 4 600 watt hps lights. I also want to add co2 to the flowering room, what else do i need?Im using my bedroom as the flowering room. haha.. im sleepin on the couch at my parents place.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 26, 2009)

Target has the emergency blankets in the camping section. You could also go to any sporting goods store and find them. I went to my local Walmart and they were out of them, but they did have an inventory tag for the item.


valmeida said:


> Stink, I tried to do a search for the security blankets but had no luck. Can you give me some more info on those security blankets from Walmart. what department are the in?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive been lookin into this cause you can get them led in 12vdc and bilge pumps like you said. the timer is the only tricky part. Ive been lookin into making a 12vdc timer also. if you find a repeat recycle timer in 12dc let me know. peace


Easy! They already have the timers for bait tanks to keep the fish oxygenated. Guys use them in their fishing boats.

They even have the same time settings we use. They are cheap too. 

When it comes to bait, I'm the master...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hey StinkBud,
> 
> I wish I was going boardin'!
> 
> I know you run a co2 controller. Is there anyway without a test kit to get an approximate co2 ppm? I am using a welding regulator and I think I am dumping too much. I have only 96 sq. feet to fill and the regulator is barely cracked. I am cycling on every 3 hours of light. Any ideas? Anyone know of a really cheap co2 controller?


I looked everywhere and the cheapest I've seen was around $400. That only controlled the CO2 and not the fans.

I kept my eyes open on Fleabay and eventually found a used controller for $450. It sells for $1200 new.

When I first started I used a CO2 syringe kit. Looking back now I wouldn't waste my time on one now.

My controller is the shit. It turns the CO2 on and off automatically. It vents the room if it gets to hot or humid. It turns the CO2 off anytime the vent fan is running.

It's really the only way to go in the long run.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Hi stinkbud, you are the man, I love this thread!I am in the process of building 2 of your systems in a 4x4 area. If you were to install 2 lights would you go with 2 600 HPS lights or 2 1000 lights. I am hoping to make the grow room larger this summer.
> 
> Thanks


If you are planning on making the room larger in the future I would go with the 600s. Then when you go with a bigger space you can add a couple more 600s and have a better light spread.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stink, I tried to do a search for the security blankets but had no luck. Can you give me some more info on those security blankets from Walmart. what department are the in?


They are over in the camping supply department.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 26, 2009)

stink.....how long does the co2 last?.......how much average is a refill
think the room i might go into is 10 foot by 10 foot and 7.5 foot tall


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 26, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I am waiting to get one now for a different project and it is almost $50 but would last forever and will work as long as it has input power and completely adjustable. What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.airotronics.com/site/product-repeatcycle_TGKD.php


I think I can think of a lot of uses for that, it's very flexible and appears nicely built.
Thanks.Hill


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> The Rule with the built in won't work. It turns itself on every two and a half minutes for one second unless it senses resistance, (water in the bilge) and if no resistance is felt it shuts off immediately.
> It's a chip so you can't screw with the timing.
> Hill.


If it can be made , it can be by passed.
once I have a few crops going to fund this I will switch to 12vdc and run off the grid. the peace of mind will be good too.
I made my timer for pumps myself and I think I can get the same parts to build one for 12vdc. I can use a dif type of bilge pump or automotive fuel pump. they put out high psi . im talking the external kind. Any way making a second better timer for a dif location of grow too. as soon as all the parts I orderd get hear. Im thinking of making one with a time delay on break relay timer and a time delay make relay timer. So it will be cheaper than the one I allready built. Plans will follow once parts are in hand. peace


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I am waiting to get one now for a different project and it is almost $50 but would last forever and will work as long as it has input power and completely adjustable. What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.airotronics.com/site/product-repeatcycle_TGKD.php


this looks like it would work what kinda price is it? I didnt see that anywere


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Easy! They already have the timers for bait tanks to keep the fish oxygenated. Guys use them in their fishing boats.
> 
> They even have the same time settings we use. They are cheap too.
> 
> When it comes to bait, I'm the master...


masterbaiter rt
lol
I forgot all about them little ones. My unlce used one when he fishes all day. thanks


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> keep us updated on the attitude order.......and the blueberry.have my eye on that strain
> did u go with the tshirt added security shipment with tracking?.......
> how much was shipping total?.......figure with the 15% discount it will be a wash with shipping costs


 
I will be keeping everyone updated as these strains are gonna be the first ones that r put in the stinbud system.
I also did go with the tshirt added security ship method. It costs 15 instead of 7 for normal but the discount more than makes up for it. The discount took 17 off order


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> stink.....how long does the co2 last?.......how much average is a refill
> think the room i might go into is 10 foot by 10 foot and 7.5 foot tall


A 20lb. tank lasts me 2 weeks in a 7x8 closet. It costs me $17 to refill.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 26, 2009)

repvip said:


> Would love to see some pics guys!
> 
> any high rollers try one of these yet?
> 300 w LED
> Probably not... would love to hear some firsthand experience though.


 
Actually repvip I was thinking of saving up some money to try to get this one
700 watt LED

I just havent been able to decide if it would be worth the money or not.
I keep thinking it wouldnt be because of how many HPS lights you could get with that kind of money, but then you can put the LED's so close that the plants mights absorb more lumens.
Im leanin more towards HPS side.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 26, 2009)

Stink,
I know you have had trouble finding the 14gal roughnecks. I have been looking for them too for some time since the space I wanted to put my cloner is a bit small and there isn't enough height for the 18gal and the lights. 
I was at Lowes today and there was a guy in that aisle doing some stocking. I asked him why they don't carry the 14gal ones and he told me that coincidentally, he was wondering why they weren't out either since they are supposed to have them.
He pulled a box down from the very top storage area and found some 14gal roughneck totes.
The SKU is 44891. He also said that you can order them online and pick them up at the store. I found the link http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=44891-315-FG2212CPSTEEL&detail=&lpage=none

I hope that helps, this thread is so freaking long I can't remember if you ever found them or not.


----------



## Jack Sprat (Feb 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> A 20lb. tank lasts me 2 weeks in a 7x8 closet. It costs me $17 to refill.


Just to break in here, almost two months it took me to read this, My hard disk crashed and I was off the air for three weeks.

Stinkbud, Magnificent thread man!

I built one of your cloners and put it under a 50 Watt LED 12x12 inch panel. Worked like a charm. I screwed the LED panel to inside a Ruffneck tub and just put it over the Clone tub, worked out so that I was in the sweet spot for the LED viewing angle! I put in a 2 inch Computer fan runing off 12 VDC and a 2 inch hole for venting. Sweet! 

Took some cuttings two weeks to root and not all made it, my bad.

I noticed that when I adjust my Ph after mixing the Nutes that the water gets cloudy? My water is 5.3-5.4 ~208 TDS but after the nutes are added, Ph drops to ~4.3. When I add PH+ the water turns from dirty looking to white and cloudy. Is this normal?

Now have 15 Plants rooted about 6-9 inches tall. My pard built me one of your veg units and as soon as I get off my butt and fix my Light pod, I'll be running a two stack unit.

Much Love S' Bud and I hope to see Lil' Stinky soon. Not every one has a whole room to grow in.


----------



## seymourxxx (Feb 26, 2009)

Stinkbud - This is a great idea. A smaller profile install would help a lot of people especially in benighted places (like the one I live inO) without MM laws. My uncle recently passed away from cancer, and while this wouldn't have saved him it damned well would have made his last few months better. I'm sorry I didn't pick up on this stuff sooner. 

Keep up the good work. Start a new thread, a new web site, or whatever the heck you need to put out the word. God bless you and all you do. 

Peace. 



StinkBud said:


> The success of this thread has really got me thinking. I feel like I can help more people with my writing than I can by just growing for them personally.
> 
> I can only provide medicine for a small amount of people with my limited space. Through my High Times article and video I will be able to help way more people than I ever could out of my little closet.
> 
> ...


----------



## repvip (Feb 26, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Actually repvip I was thinking of saving up some money to try to get this one
> 700 watt LED
> 
> I just havent been able to decide if it would be worth the money or not.
> ...


I thought of ordering that one... but I'm not sure how high these need to be hung in order to be effective for decent covereage. Anyway, if the 350w ever ships it is going straight into flowering. We are going to figure this shit out once and for all.


----------



## reeferMaster (Feb 26, 2009)

if you get ashes from your fire place and sift them though scrreen. then sprinkle the powdwer around the top of your soil and water in. instant ph down!!! i dont know about hydro. i dont know if this works?


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 26, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> I think I can think of a lot of uses for that, it's very flexible and appears nicely built.
> Thanks.Hill


Yea, it gives you unlimited possibilities. It could even do what the timers we are all using now do for a/c or d/c.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> this looks like it would work what kinda price is it? I didnt see that anywere


Look in the quote, LOL $50.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Feb 26, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I know that this is off topic but I know you guys will help. I have built the cloner but am still gathering everything for the flower units. So I am just finishing what I have in dirt before starting the SB system. Can anyone tell me what they think about this Blueberry? It is 5 1/2 weeks into flowering. Does it look like it is getting close for flush time? Should I wait for some changes before I start flush? Any and all suggestions appreciated. These pics are from today.
> Oh and the last 2 pics are both in 1st week of flower but the first(next to last) is Blueberry Feminized and the second is an Unknown(but killer) strain. Does the last one look like it needs more nitrogen? It is considerably less dark green than the other but on the same nutes. Should I up the N? Thanks guys!


Please help and for flushing in soil (all organic) should I use water or maybe add sweet? Also these first ones were from seeds so I have one that is already having most hairs turning brown on top 2/3 should I move it up a week? Thanks guys as I have never grown organic and flushed inside. Here are the pics again.kiss-ass


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys I got a stumbling question that some of the pro's here might be able to answer. 
Does anyone know what would keep a plant from flowering? It has been 7wks since I turned the lights back
and this one plant still doesnt even have pistils yet. (actually it has just a couple so I know its female, that happened around 2-3wks tho)
I have 3 of these plants that all started at the same time, got same nutes, basicly exact same care but only two of them 
actually are flowering. This has been puzzeling me any help is appriciated!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 27, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey guys I got a stumbling question that some of the pro's here might be able to answer.
> Does anyone know what would keep a plant from flowering? It has been 7wks since I turned the lights back
> and this one plant still doesnt even have pistils yet. (actually it has just a couple so I know its female, that happened around 2-3wks tho)
> I have 3 of these plants that all started at the same time, got same nutes, basicly exact same care but only two of them
> actually are flowering. This has been puzzeling me any help is appriciated!


First of all, this thread is long enough without going OT. I would suggest you post this in https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/

You will also need to provide some more information. What nutes are you using? What strain are these? Were they started from seed or clones? Remember, seeds can produce more than one pheno so just because they were started all at the same time, doesn't mean they will show the same characteristics. You really should only keep clones of the better flowering on and get rid of the others if they aren't producing. That's what breeding is all about, selecting for the traits we want. 

I'm far from an expert but those look very _sativa _dominant. I would also think they would be showing more flowering by now but some sativas can take 15-20 weeks before they finish flowering and are ready for harvest so you might only be halfway there or less. I have never grown a sativa, so I don't know if they take longer to start flowering. Did you use any PK boosters?

I'm sure if you post in the Problems forum linked above, you will get a lot of help.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 27, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> First of all, this thread is long enough without going OT. I would suggest you post this in https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/
> 
> You will also need to provide some more information. What nutes are you using? What strain are these? Were they started from seed or clones? Remember, seeds can produce more than one pheno so just because they were started all at the same time, doesn't mean they will show the same characteristics. You really should only keep clones of the better flowering on and get rid of the others if they aren't producing. That's what breeding is all about, selecting for the traits we want.
> 
> ...


 

I wasn't really trying to make this a big ordeal or anything because i really dont care that much. I just know that everyone that I have been talkin with on here is pretty smart and I just figured I would ask because im tryin to finish them up because im usin stinks system now.
Anyways they are Thai x Skunk from Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com
Grown from seed and with Gh flora series nutes , two 400 watt HPS Son Agro Bulbs
Yes they are allmost pure sativa, 6ft tall!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Stink and everyone sorry about cloudin the thread with my nonsense.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had success with the AeroCloner - thanks, Stink - and the rest of you for the help and inspiration. I was able to root a batch of Headband on the first round - which was expected as it can root in as little as 4 days in rockwool!

The OG Kush I have can be harder to root - 2 weeks in rockwool. After 10 days, I took a look in the cloner and saw some solid starter roots on all wth yellowing leaves. Judging by the size, I am guessing the first roots must have actually shown a day or 2 ago. Most of the upper, woodier cuts are not showing roots--yet!

Also pictured, I have a 3rd batch of HB that I put in a few days ago - this stuff loves the AeroCloner!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I think a stinkbud jr is an excellent idea.
> 
> CHeck it out man.. i plumbed the lights tonight, and the room is chillin perfect now.


Perfect! Yeah, Dirt. 

Sorry to hear about the flood... those little press in fittings are kind of sketchy... is your PSI over 65? I ask, because, I have run that little water tubing with push-in fittings all over the place!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea Lion..im just about to take cuttings from my new clone lineup. My (sfv) og kush clones are looking good , headband also, sour diedel and dabney blue are all looking steller... my one pre 98 bubba is still fighting to make it but it was a freebee beacuse it was so small and didnt look like it had a chance,,but its gonna pull through and keep me at 100% success.

Im excited to see how these new strains do. Im want to narrow the list down to 4 of the dankest big yielders...

On a side note....YAY OBAMA...no more federal raids in california!!!


----------



## andyman (Feb 27, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys I took a cutting of a bigger one in veg at 2000 ppm and put it right next to its mom in the veg unit with the ppm that high of nuits and in 9 days it got nice roots. skipped the aerocloner all together as an experiment and it worked. took a day longer than the rest but it still worked. This system works so good its to easy.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd be curious to know how well that cutting continues to grow, Andy. Let us know if it continues to grow normally or whether it is stunted for some reason. Of course it's not something we'd want to do regularly since we need that 3 week cycle to keep the whole cycle going...but pretty cool that it rooted any way.



andyman said:


> hey stinkbuddys I took a cutting of a bigger one in veg at 2000 ppm and put it right next to its mom in the veg unit with the ppm that high of nuits and in 9 days it got nice roots. skipped the aerocloner all together as an experiment and it worked. took a day longer than the rest but it still worked. This system works so good its to easy.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 27, 2009)

andyman said:


> hey stinkbuddys I took a cutting of a bigger one in veg at 2000 ppm and put it right next to its mom in the veg unit with the ppm that high of nuits and in 9 days it got nice roots. skipped the aerocloner all together as an experiment and it worked. took a day longer than the rest but it still worked. This system works so good its to easy.


That's interesting that you would say that. 

In my StinkBud Jr. system I was thinking if a single cloner/veg system would be the best way to go.

I was going to use a small 10 gal. roughneck for the cloner and dual 10 gal. for the veg system. I thought I would make it so you could just use the veg system for everything if you wanted.

I was thinking that you would have to run water and then add nutes *after* the roots pop. It would be nice to run the system just like you did with your experiment though.

That way you could have 6 plants in veg and 6 clones in the same container.

I was even thinking of a mini 3 gal. cloner. Just big enough for 6 plants. Maybe a little 150 GPH pump....


----------



## SOG (Feb 27, 2009)

*in the news*
*Raids on Medical Marijuana Will End*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome! and now they are talking about legalizing


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 27, 2009)

speaking of 3 week cycles, how would the schedule work if you had 4 flower units? of course you would need one more 14 hole veg unit,,,and my cloner has 28 holes, and i could drill out a few more to be safe. But what kind of timeline would work?

Im thinking that filling every hole in the clone and veg units all the time will probably work.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea Lion..im just about to take cuttings from my new clone lineup. My (sfv) og kush clones are looking good , headband also, sour diedel and dabney blue are all looking steller... my one pre 98 bubba is still fighting to make it but it was a freebee beacuse it was so small and didnt look like it had a chance,,but its gonna pull through and keep me at 100% success.
> 
> Im excited to see how these new strains do. Im want to narrow the list down to 4 of the dankest big yielders...
> 
> On a side note....YAY OBAMA...no more federal raids in california!!!


Yeah - me too - very excited to Stink up my fav strains!!! I'm sure the Bubba will pull! You want to keep your 1000 batting average!

And - DOUBLE YEAH on our man Obama! Cases are getting thrown out left and right - cops are having to return record amounts of medicine to the clubs they stole it from! The times they are a really changin'!


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's interesting that you would say that.
> 
> In my StinkBud Jr. system I was thinking if a single cloner/veg system would be the best way to go.
> 
> ...


No shit, Andyman? Wow! Kind of goes against all I have learned - but I like it!

I personally just use the veg for cloning too - I like the way you can easily take the lid off the veg unit - makes it easy to simply change out the whole unit - and I like the higher level for cuts too.

Yeah, Stink - great idea on the MiniMedicineMaker! You continue to be THE MAN. Thanks again!


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've put a lot of thought into adding a 4th system and my best conclusion for having 4 would be to have 2 flower units on the same schedule so you would end up with a double harvest every 9 weeks. I then decided it may be easier to just make the unites each 5-6 holes bigger. Adding 6 holes would actually end up being more than a 4th unit and shouldn't take up much more room. All depends on how big your room is! I'm going to start building the larger units in a few weeks, first I need to get a second veg unit up and running.


----------



## andyman (Feb 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's interesting that you would say that.
> 
> In my StinkBud Jr. system I was thinking if a single cloner/veg system would be the best way to go.
> 
> ...


Im flowering in (2) 14gal totes stacked now. cause my flower room isnt ready yet. it keeps it at a taller height than I want but oh well. I spaced 6 plants in the top and made my manifold inside a dif shape rather than an H
and it keeps all the roots to there own side kinda like the netting but inside. The one reason Im doing it this way is cause Im flowering bag seed and I want enought vertical height for the roots so when any mj get balls I can pull them without the roots being to intertwined. I even cut off several feet of roots before putting them in, and there doin fine. one plants less than a foot tall I had 4-5 foot long root masses on them. It never even fazed them they took off fine and even grew quicker when I changed the light and introduced them to hps and 2- 105w sho cfl's I will post pics soon


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 27, 2009)

DUDES!! I cannot for the life of me get these veg and clone containers to stop leaking!!! ive been using towel after towel..
The water is turning the bottom of my plywood closet into mush.

They are rubbermaid roughnecks, although they look a bit different then some of yours... what can i do?


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> DUDES!! I cannot for the life of me get these veg and clone containers to stop leaking!!! ive been using towel after towel..
> The water is turning the bottom of my plywood closet into mush.
> 
> They are rubbermaid roughnecks, although they look a bit different then some of yours... what can i do?



Is the leak from the lid?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 27, 2009)

yea, from the sides of the lid, constant dripping after the spray..ive tried clamps and weather seal..nothin is workin.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

I stopped by the local head shop today looking for the next Hightimes mag featuring Stinkbud.

Well I'm off to make scrap cutting tinture with the extra foliage.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> yea constant dripping after the spray..ive tried clamps and weather seal..nothin is workin.


Make a water skirt that hangs from the lid and drapes around the sides of the tub, this will cause the water to hit the skirt and roll down the inside of the box rather than the outside.

I can draw a picture if you want more explanation.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 27, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Make a water skirt that hangs from the lid and drapes around the sides of the tub, this will cause the water to hit the skirt and roll down the inside of the box rather than the outside.
> 
> I can draw a picture if you want more explanation.


 
Thanks..no need to make a drawing.. i will try it.

Actually has anyone tried the plastic liner for inside the reservoirs yet? maybe that will help.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks..no need to make a drawing.. i will try it.


Be sure to put the skirt in the reservoir carefully it still may leak if the skirt has a fold or small tear you will still have leak problems.

I know it will work great for you, be sure to use a good adhesive and a really thick plastic that will not degrade in the water!

The skirt only needs to be about 4-6 inches wide.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> DUDES!! I cannot for the life of me get these veg and clone containers to stop leaking!!! ive been using towel after towel..
> The water is turning the bottom of my plywood closet into mush.
> 
> They are rubbermaid roughnecks, although they look a bit different then some of yours... what can i do?


Try using a contractors bag inside the container. 

Let the top of the bag hang out over the sides. Bring it up higher than the lid and if you have any leaks the water will just run back down inside.

It also makes cleaning the res easy.

Another technique is really hard to explain but I'll try. You need to squeeze the top of the lid and the outside rim together. Push down on the middle of the lid when you do this. 

Think of it like this... The water is spraying up over the sides. You need to block that access. If the lid is hanging down correctly the water will hit the lid and run down. It the lid is too high then the water can go up over the edge and leak.

So you have to make the lid lower, if that makes sense. By pushing down in the middle portion and squeezing the sides that causes the water to hit the lid first.

Bending the lid works better if it's warm. If you put it next to a heater vent for a while it is easy to mold. Then make sure you cool it off with cold water after you mold it to set the shape.

The lid will usually only leak in one spot. Sometimes you can just rotate the sprayer that's causing the leak to fix it. Turn it so the spray is a different direction from the side.

Anytime you need to do maintenance on your cloner or veg unit just fill your bathtub (or container) with cold water. Then float the plants in the water. You can work on your cloner/veg all day with no worries

Again...Don't forget to line your floors with plastic.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 27, 2009)

growing basil for a few years ..

shes started..

pics for you stink, thought id show you my work i did for friend..

what ya think? (besides no misters yet)


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> growing basil for a few years ..
> 
> shes started..
> 
> ...


Hey guy! I see you have been busy. I see your going for more of a NFT than Aeroponic? I suggest placing plants in there that have a well developed root system that can touch the water running in the bottom. I do not think you are creating a sufficient enough mist to feed a root system that is not in the flow.

It will definately work though, you should research the affect of flowering in NFT though. Lettuce does excelent in NFT.

Also to keep contamination down as well as algae, I suggest putting a cover on your reservoir.


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 28, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Hey guy! I see you have been busy. I see your going for more of a NFT than Aeroponic? I suggest placing plants in there that have a well developed root system that can touch the water running in the bottom. I do not think you are creating a sufficient enough mist to feed a root system that is not in the flow.
> 
> It will definately work though, you should research the affect of flowering in NFT though. Lettuce does excelent in NFT.
> 
> Also to keep contamination down as well as algae, I suggest putting a cover on your reservoir.


heh iv been trying, ya man i know thats the way the normal aeroflo's are setup...

iv been broke so im holding off a few things right..

i got a lid just wasnt on in pic(havnt started it yet)

gonna start basil is soil then clone it? to put into my harvest system, i was told this is the site to be to make DIY hydroponics etc so here i am .

still need ferts so i can go slow if i wanna ..

thanks tho, it was damn hard for me to do that lol.


----------



## Senator (Feb 28, 2009)

I have some questions for everyone about security. Sorry, I know this is a little off topic but I have come to respect many of the opinions offered here and am curious what your take would be on this problem.

The problem? There is no room available for this system. 

So, the options I see are rent an apt., rent a house, or buy a new residence (last being not much of an option). What do you guys feel is the best solution for this issue?


----------



## alsoranmike (Feb 28, 2009)

Senator said:


> I have some questions for everyone about security. Sorry, I know this is a little off topic but I have come to respect many of the opinions offered here and am curious what your take would be on this problem.
> 
> The problem? There is no room available for this system.
> 
> So, the options I see are rent an apt., rent a house, or buy a new residence (last being not much of an option). What do you guys feel is the best solution for this issue?




hmmmm, lemme see...... 

the stink system, as opposed to any other pot-growing system, definitely thrives better in a property owner situation as opposed to a mere renting one. 

sorry, i guess i shouldn't be such a dick but that is truly an odd question.

...... now, back to lurking.


----------



## whysohigh (Feb 28, 2009)

Senator said:


> I have some questions for everyone about security. Sorry, I know this is a little off topic but I have come to respect many of the opinions offered here and am curious what your take would be on this problem.
> 
> The problem? There is no room available for this system.
> 
> So, the options I see are rent an apt., rent a house, or buy a new residence (last being not much of an option). What do you guys feel is the best solution for this issue?


 be careful with renting, i live in michigan and once a year the county is required to have any rentals such as houses and apts to be inspected. basically a guy comes thru and checks plugs and swithes, just looks for fire hazards and whatnot. it only takes about 5 min but they are nosey. im not sure about your state but its something you should find out before hand.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Feb 28, 2009)

wondering what size vent fans i should get for cooling 4 600 watt hps lights. I also want to add co2 to the flowering room, what else do i need?Im using my bedroom as the flowering room. haha.. im sleepin on the couch at my parents place.[/quote]


Saladsmokin said:


> Stink, i was wondering what size vent fans i should get for cooling 4 600 watt hps lights. I also want to add co2 to the flowering room, what else do i need?Im using my bedroom as the flowering room. haha.. im sleepin on the couch at my parents place.


----------



## thor369 (Mar 1, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wondering what size vent fans i should get for cooling 4 600 watt hps lights. I also want to add co2 to the flowering room, what else do i need?Im using my bedroom as the flowering room. haha.. im sleepin on the couch at my parents place.


[/quote]


with vents, i find it better to over size them, and buy speed controls. i got 650 cfm on 3 1000,s, and with the speed control, i can set t oup if running hot, slow it down, if not.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 1, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wondering what size vent fans i should get for cooling 4 600 watt hps lights. I also want to add co2 to the flowering room, what else do i need?Im using my bedroom as the flowering room. haha.. im sleepin on the couch at my parents place.


You need at least a 440CFM fan. If you live in a hot area you may need more.

As soon as you seal your room for the CO2 your temps will go up fast. A/C is usually the only option in the Summer.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 1, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You need at least a 440CFM fan. If you live in a hot area you may need more.
> 
> As soon as you seal your room for the CO2 your temps will go up fast. A/C is usually the only option in the Summer.


okay thanks stink bud, rite now where i live it is cold out but in the summer it is really hot like u said.


----------



## itisagift (Mar 1, 2009)

i am planning on using your exact set up except for one difference. I was wondering if you think there would be any complications or disadvantages.

instead of putting two roughnecks on top of each other i would like to use two roughneck containers connected to one reservoir with two drains from the plant buckets leading back to it


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 1, 2009)

itisagift said:


> i am planning on using your exact set up except for one difference. I was wondering if you think there would be any complications or disadvantages.
> 
> instead of putting two roughnecks on top of each other i would like to use two roughneck containers connected to one reservoir with two drains from the plant buckets leading back to it


Are you planning to split the manifold or use 2 separate pumps?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 1, 2009)

Senator said:


> I have some questions for everyone about security. Sorry, I know this is a little off topic but I have come to respect many of the opinions offered here and am curious what your take would be on this problem.
> 
> The problem? There is no room available for this system.
> 
> So, the options I see are rent an apt., rent a house, or buy a new residence (last being not much of an option). What do you guys feel is the best solution for this issue?


go buy a portable shed 
and run with it


----------



## latinrascal (Mar 1, 2009)

Its been a few days since i have been on the board and noticed you guys talking about the "Green Shed" (Running on marine battery and solar panels). Not sure if it would work although i dont see why it wouldn't, why dont you just use some power converters? The one that changes the current from DC to AC and then just plug in your equipment?

If this has been stated or discussed already i apologize but i wanted to comment on it before i forgot.


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Stink, is there a reason the hole between the totes on the veg unit is small? I'm asking because I wasn't sure the 42gallon contractor bags I bought would work well. Have you tried the bags with the veg unit? Did you just put them through the hole and it covered the upper and lower tubs good? If not could the hole be a little bigger?

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 1, 2009)

I was wondering, would you mind telling me how you handle the flushing of the Blue Berry that you keep in soil and how you know when it is time for flushing to begin? I know you must be exhausted after snow boarding all weekend but I would really appreciate the help as I am nearing that part with my first ones. I had already started these before I learned of your system and am in the process of converting but still want to do the best I can with what I have. Thanks man for everything!kiss-ass


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 1, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hey Stink, is there a reason the hole between the totes on the veg unit is small? I'm asking because I wasn't sure the 42gallon contractor bags I bought would work well. Have you tried the bags with the veg unit? Did you just put them through the hole and it covered the upper and lower tubs good? If not could the hole be a little bigger?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't use bags in my veg/clone unit. I've always been able to bend the lid to get any leaks to stop. 

You may need two bags for the veg unit. The top bag would have a hole in the bottom of it to let water drain.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 1, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I was wondering, would you mind telling me how you handle the flushing of the Blue Berry that you keep in soil and how you know when it is time for flushing to begin? I know you must be exhausted after snow boarding all weekend but I would really appreciate the help as I am nearing that part with my first ones. I had already started these before I learned of your system and am in the process of converting but still want to do the best I can with what I have. Thanks man for everything!kiss-ass


I put the plant in the bathtub and run water though it until the water comes out clear. I also empty my dehumidifier water into the plant because it's 0 PPM water.

I do this every 3-5 days until the plant is done.

I use half pearlite in my soil mix and Hydroton on the bottom so my pots drain fast and I never have a problem with over watering.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 1, 2009)

hey stink
i have a question too 
my tap water is 175 ppm should i use less cal-mag
plus i run out of karma and have some on the way 
should i just add it when it comes in
thanks for any help


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 1, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I don't use bags in my veg/clone unit. I've always been able to bend the lid to get any leaks to stop.
> 
> You may need two bags for the veg unit. The top bag would have a hole in the bottom of it to let water drain.


Hm the only reason I was going to use the bags were for easy clean up, how do you clean your veg unit?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 1, 2009)

so im goin to transfer my first set of veggin to Flower next week.. i was wondering if im supposed to take cuttings frm the veg right after i tranfer? but then wouldnt the first crop flowering be 6 weeks already by the time i clone and veg the next set??


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 1, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> i have a question too
> my tap water is 175 ppm should i use less cal-mag
> plus i run out of karma and have some on the way
> ...


No you're good to go at 175.

Just add the LK when you get it.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 1, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hm the only reason I was going to use the bags were for easy clean up, how do you clean your veg unit?


I have my wife do it . Just kidding!

I mix a little bleach in some water. I have a rough brush that I scrub the shit out of the inside with.

The lid will eventually end up with salt deposits. I use Comet and the brush to get the salts off.


----------



## DaRonGuy (Mar 1, 2009)

Stinkbud, 
First off, thank you so much for your detailed description of everything...it has taken me over a week to read through this thread and I am amazed. I am going to adopt your system the only question I have is about using an exhaust fan to control the humidity. Do you use any type of carbon filter or ozone? What would you suggest I do for odor control?

Thanks


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 2, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Double, have you recieved the timer you mentioned in an earlier post and if so what are your impressions of it? I looked at the info on the link you provided but understanding it was beyond me. It looks to me like it will handle any voltage, run on any voltage, has a built in relay, sorta like a contactor, is very adjustable and relativily cheap but like I said I didn't understand much.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 2, 2009)

stink
thanks for all the help
i would be lost
kiss-ass


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 2, 2009)

391 pages good god im finally at the end. Awesome system SB, ive read the entire thread from page 1. theres no doubt i will be using this system. i had some questions but im fking tired. thx very much everyone for all the input. time for sleep


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL, you guys should change the number of posts per page.

I'm glad to say that I was here pre-HighTimes! Woo hoo.

I'm not using the stink system but it was the one that finally convinced me go build aeroponic. I just wish the Lil' Stinker (StinkBud Jr.) was around when I started this thread! 

When can we see that lil' bugger Stink?


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 2, 2009)

Stinkbud, are you going to be narrating your DVD or staring in it?


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 2, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Stinkbud, are you going to be narrating your DVD or staring in it?


im sure im not the only one who would like to get to know the man behind the mask (or skunk avatar for that matter) ive been wondering if stinkbud is using his real name in the hightimes issue or simply be know as stinkbud from RIU, stinks been so helpful to me i almost want to know his name so i know what to name my first born child.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> im sure im not the only one who would like to get to know the man behind the mask (or skunk avatar for that matter) ive been wondering if stinkbud is using his real name in the hightimes issue or simply be know as stinkbud from RIU, stinks been so helpful to me i almost want to know his name so i know what to name my first born child.


If i was him id use StinkBud, Do u want ppl knowing who u are?


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 2, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> DoubleBubble said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man
> ...


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 2, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> If i was him id use StinkBud, Do u want ppl knowing who u are?


i dont want anyone knowing who I am, but if i was in stinks place and growing legally and going to be on the cover of high times, then my answer is yes i would


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i dont want anyone knowing who I am, but if i was in stinks place and growing legally and going to be on the cover of high times, then my answer is yes i would


i think da names good enough haha.. cuz isnt it bout how to build the system not a documentary on stinkbuds real name? he showed us how to make his Great system isnt dat good enough? the dvd should be like the Mr. Green on Youtube.com haha.. but stinkbud.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Stinkbud, are you going to be narrating your DVD or staring in it?


I'm narrating it and you get to see my hands sometimes! Yippy!

Keeping my ID secrect...

I just finished the cloner section and I have to say I'm very proud of the way it's coming out.

I'm sure the DVD will help many people get the medicine they need.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

DaRonGuy said:


> Stinkbud,
> First off, thank you so much for your detailed description of everything...it has taken me over a week to read through this thread and I am amazed. I am going to adopt your system the only question I have is about using an exhaust fan to control the humidity. Do you use any type of carbon filter or ozone? What would you suggest I do for odor control?
> 
> Thanks


I would recommend a carbon filter on your vent fan.

I don't have any problems with smell because I vent into my attic. I bet it stinks like bud up there now though!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> LOL, you guys should change the number of posts per page.
> 
> I'm glad to say that I was here pre-HighTimes! Woo hoo.
> 
> ...


As soon as I finish the video I'm developing StinkBud Jr. You guys are going to like some of my ideas.

You've already seen my 6-hole flower system in some photos. Its works great!

It's going to be designed to replace the Aerogarden.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice work stink! Congrats on everything, keep it up!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again Stink for all you selflessly contribute to help us out. Myself, and I'm sure a lot of Stinkbuddies on here will be buying the DVD when it comes out. And if it helps put a few coins in your pocket...well...you certainly deserve them. Looking forward to the release of Stink Jr.



StinkBud said:


> As soon as I finish the video I'm developing StinkBud Jr. You guys are going to like some of my ideas.
> 
> You've already seen my 6-hole flower system in some photos. Its works great!
> 
> It's going to be designed to replace the Aerogarden.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> im sure im not the only one who would like to get to know the man behind the mask (or skunk avatar for that matter) ive been wondering if stinkbud is using his real name in the hightimes issue or simply be know as stinkbud from RIU, stinks been so helpful to me i almost want to know his name so i know what to name my first born child.


LOL! No my true identity will be kept secret.

I would love to show you guys what I do for a living.


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 2, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Hill0046 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting but, I have had lots of experience with these types of things and it should be great. It could easily replace the currently used timer as well.
> ...


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I would love to show you guys what I do for a living.


Whatever it is you do I hope it's damn profitable. I'm starting to see rip offs of your system pop up on comercial sites and I'm sure they don't have the pay it forward requirement that is a fundamental part of what this is all about. Just so you know. Yes I'm building the system and yes I know it isn't free and yes I will pay for it as you have requested. There's another load of karma just for you. Feels real good just thinking about it.
Thank you for that.

So would you mind sharing your thoughts on Rick Simpson and hemp oil?
I don't know quite what to think of it.

Hill


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 2, 2009)

Stink, i think you should bargain to be a Hightimes judge as part of your agreement to make the DVD but that's just me 

As for your identity...As long as your within the law I think you should show your face. You should be awfully proud of yourself not fearful of what others think!!!! The Medical Marijuana community needs more faces behind the movement, even if we have to settle for your ugly mug 

That being said I understand professional/personal circumstances, and its definitely your choice what you wanna do.

-Cheers-


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried to add an extra 4 holes to the NFT flowering units. I'm thinking of adding the extra length to the fence post for an extra 2 holes on each side. Will the 396 pump deal with a total of 18 EZ clone spayers as opposed to 14? I thought it was an easy way to add an extra 4 netpots. Thanks all.


----------



## imburne (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome thread. I just wanted to say thank you!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 2, 2009)

dragonbud said:


> Will the 396 pump deal with a total of 18 EZ clone spayers as opposed to 14?


Yes, SOG has been successful with 24 EZ sprayers. I think you would be OK.


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 2, 2009)

cool, I'm going to try it. Easy way to pick up some extra real estate that already has the lawn in.


sparat1k said:


> Yes, SOG has been successful with 24 EZ sprayers. I think you would be OK.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Whatever it is you do I hope it's damn profitable. I'm starting to see rip offs of your system pop up on comercial sites and I'm sure they don't have the pay it forward requirement that is a fundamental part of what this is all about. Just so you know. Yes I'm building the system and yes I know it isn't free and yes I will pay for it as you have requested. There's another load of karma just for you. Feels real good just thinking about it.
> Thank you for that.Hill


Trying to make a profit by selling hydro systems is a harsh business.

Maybe one of these days someone will build and sell my system and use the money to feed their kids.

I am actually glad to help other people with the way the economy is. As long as they don't steal my photos or text it's all good with me.

Also, there is a good chance that the people buying the systems need medicine but can't build the system for themselves.

It's weird how good deeds always seem to come back to me. Even though I may not build every system, every system has a little bit of my love in it.


> So would you mind sharing your thoughts on Rick Simpson and hemp oil?
> I don't know quite what to think of it.


That's a whole thread in itself! Many of us here already knows the benefits of our medicine. I don't think we have even touched the surface yet.

I have made oil though and can share a little knowledge.

I found that pure grain alcohol works best. Your know...the stuff you used to put in the trash can of jungle juice to get all the pretty girls drunk

Any crock pot works well for boiling off the alcohol. Warning!!!! Don't do it inside. You will burn your house down. 

Well maybe you won't burn it down but you will get so fucking high off the fumes that you might feel like doing it just for fun.

And the most important thing to remember when dealing with flammable materials inside is...

*NEVER*...I'm sorry I didn't mean to yell..
Never, listen to this while you are working!!!

One more thing, the oil works better for cooking or ointment than smoking. 

Smoking it is very harsh. Your only option for a smooth hit is to vaporize it.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Stink, i think you should bargain to be a Hightimes judge as part of your agreement to make the DVD but that's just me
> 
> As for your identity...As long as your within the law I think you should show your face. You should be awfully proud of yourself not fearful of what others think!!!! The Medical Marijuana community needs more faces behind the movement, even if we have to settle for your ugly mug
> 
> ...


Actually I'm just not that kind of guy. I don't want any exposure.

For example, I've won many awards for my work over the years but I've never been to a single awards ceremony. I'm just too embarrassed to get up in front of everyone. 

I'm more like the guy at the back of the room that no one notices. No...not him... the other guy...yea him.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems? I have a long and narrow room (4x8 ft) and I could probably build (3) 6 foot systems to fit in there. 

Also, has anyone used this timer? It looks like it can do cycles as well, in minute increments. Very cheap...

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TIBDD&eq=&Tp=


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 2, 2009)

ive been running 15 on and 15 off in my vegging and cloning units with perfect success........but that works out to 50% on and 50% off compared to 1 on and 5 off which is about 16/20% on so not exactly an even exchange
btw wally world 9.95$ for the heavy duty outside timer............
found a cap timer 1 on and 4 off for 50$......maybe ill get one if i have heat issues due to pump over working.....


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 2, 2009)

stink.
i read ur running over 85degrees because of co2....how can u run that high temps and can keep ur nute temps under 70?.........just a thought


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 2, 2009)

mindriot said:


> Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems?


A guy named Stifling has mad a 3 post system I think.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 2, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> DoubleBubble said:
> 
> 
> > You mean replace the cap art timer?
> ...


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 2, 2009)

mindriot said:


> Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems? I have a long and narrow room (4x8 ft) and I could probably build (3) 6 foot systems to fit in there.
> 
> Also, has anyone used this timer? It looks like it can do cycles as well, in minute increments. Very cheap...
> 
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TIBDD&eq=&Tp=


It says up to 8 on settings a day which would limit you to one on every 3 hours of what ever length you set it to.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2009)

i wish i could smoke bud again but i cant. Not in any trouble just have to get a white collar job. I enjoy everyones posts on this thread. well at least the 60 percent of them that i have had time to read. Great thread and hopefully i can smoke in the next 5 years if pot ever becomes legal federally.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/7/dog-puke-126554.html thought this was funny, watch it till the end.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> DUDES!! I cannot for the life of me get these veg and clone containers to stop leaking!!! ive been using towel after towel..
> The water is turning the bottom of my plywood closet into mush.
> 
> They are rubbermaid roughnecks, although they look a bit different then some of yours... what can i do?


Yo Dirt - use weather seal - I will save you the trouble of trying all the brands out there as I did! I picked this tip up from the AeroSpring - though I think the weather seal I use is better... OK without further delay:

Use all climate Marine and Automotive EPDM rubber weatherseal. It comes in several shapes - use the ribbed type that measures 5/16" thick by 19/32" wide.

One such brand is M-D Building Products, Inc, All Climate, Marine and Automotive Weatherseal, part # 01033.

I've been meaning to post pics but have been busy. I saw your post and decided to respond sans pics as leaks are a drag!

Take your time installing it - don't stretch it as you adhere it - especially around the corners. Use one pice and join it on a diagonal cut right over the handle... If you don't make a good join and it leaks at the seam, you can fold a paper towel to sit in the recess of the Rubbermaid handle to blot the dribble... After installing the weatherseal, the top fits like a glove - you will feel a very positive "latch" as you close the lid.

Understand - with the constant on/off action of the pumps - even with the weatherseal you may see an occassional drip here and there... but the seal will dry you up for the most part!

Yeah - the Rubbermaid containers are getting really crappy - there are 2 or 3 types of plastic they are made out of... one type is more shiny and thinner feeling, while the matte finish seems to be thicker and stiffer... to make matters worse, I had to go through a dozen last night to find one without holes in the bottom! Yes holes! Those two little plastic circles set about nine inches apart in the bottom of the tubs had tiny holes in the center where the injected plastic did not fill properly or something... Beware, never by a stack without checking each one!


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Even though I may not build every system, every system has a little bit of my love in it.
> 
> *I will make sure mine does*
> 
> ...


----------



## CapnBud (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mindriot*  
_Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems?_

i did....oh man did i misunderstand the question


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 3, 2009)

first of all id like to say thank you stink for such an awesome system and an insight to all the years of perfecting it. quite rare for someone to freely give out something this special. ive been quietly lurking this thread for about a month now and finally finished doin all the research i need. im 100% going to use this system and not try and change anything.. from what ive seen there arent any flaws . once again thank you stink, and also everyone else who has put input into this thread, it really is something amazing! pics coming soon. peace


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> stink.
> i read ur running over 85degrees because of co2....how can u run that high temps and can keep ur nute temps under 70?.........just a thought


The water stays really cold believe it or not.

I bet it heats up a little during lights on. It must loose all that heat during lights out though.

When you think about it, it takes a long time and a lot of heat to boil a big pot of water. 

The biggest difference in water temps came from when I switched pumps.

My very first system that I bought had a 1200 GPH pump. The water would become very warm over the day.

I split the system up and used two reservoirs with two of the small pumps. The water temps dropped dramatically.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> StinkBud said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I may not build every system, every system has a little bit of my love in it.
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey there stinkies... I did some things to my system...I made a new clone closet seperate from veg, and doubled the number of plants in veg with two veg units. I switched my 24/7 veg light to 18/6...of course my clones will be 24/7. 

I plan too add one more flower system, as soon as my last oversized plants are harvested...i have room to do this, but when it goes in i wont be able to reach the back plants..but not a problem. I have been giving alot of thought to how the timeline will work...without letting plants get to big in veg....stink do you have any advice?

maybe just keep the 3 week schedule but have 2 of the units on the same schedule?


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 3, 2009)

hey dirt, when you had your clones and veg together what did you run the lights at time wise?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Dirt - use weather seal - I will save you the trouble of trying all the brands out there as I did! I picked this tip up from the AeroSpring - though I think the weather seal I use is better... OK without further delay:
> 
> Use all climate Marine and Automotive EPDM rubber weatherseal. It comes in several shapes - use the ribbed type that measures 5/16" thick by 19/32" wide.
> 
> ...


Hey bro thanks for the tip..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> hey dirt, when you had your clones and veg together what did you run the lights at time wise?


 
They were at 24/7...the plants grew very quick. Its hard to say if they took longer to begin flowering, but now that ive scaled back, im gonna find out firsthand.


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dirt, If I was you I would run 2 systems on the same schedule, or do what I am in the process of doing and build larger units and stay with 3 systems, 3 20 hole units ends up as slightly more than adding a 4th unit.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

good mornin 420...thanks for the responses on the matter.,, i saw your first post about it.. my problem would be space .. i can go sideways ..but not longer, without jeopardizing work and walking space. but i think the 2 on the same schedule will work?


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, I think that is the only way to run 4 and have somewhat normal schedule, besides the amount of work harvesting 2 units at once it should be fine. Although you may have to toss out some veg plants on the cycles in between or you will have some monsters on hand! Curious if you think 4 600w lights would be enough for my 20 hole systems? I have been thinking of adding another set and having 2 600's per system. Any thoughts? My room is 10x10.



DIRTHAWKER said:


> good mornin 420...thanks for the responses on the matter.,, i saw your first post about it.. my problem would be space .. i can go sideways ..but not longer, without jeopardizing work and walking space. but i think the 2 on the same schedule will work?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey there stinkies... I did some things to my system...I made a new clone closet seperate from veg, and doubled the number of plants in veg with two veg units. I switched my 24/7 veg light to 18/6...of course my clones will be 24/7.
> 
> I plan too add one more flower system, as soon as my last oversized plants are harvested...i have room to do this, but when it goes in i wont be able to reach the back plants..but not a problem. I have been giving alot of thought to how the timeline will work...without letting plants get to big in veg....stink do you have any advice?
> 
> maybe just keep the 3 week schedule but have 2 of the units on the same schedule?


I think a lot would depend on the strains you are running. My NYC Diesel finishes in 7-8 weeks! I have this one nycd plant that's done before the system ahead of it! WTF?

So anyway if you are running strains that finish fairly fast you could go to a two week harvest no problem.

I also think you could take a week off of the flush time if you ran Clearex the whole time.

I've been flushing a batch for 3 days with Clearex and the plants are already starting to turn colors.

I've been running my veg plant 24/0 along with my clones because of space issues. I've noticed it takes a few days longer for the plants to start flowering than when they were set to 18/6.

What happens is the plants take about a week longer to begin flowering. They end up a lot bigger that way.

I used to harvest about 1.5oz. per Blueberry plant. Now I'm averaging 2-3oz. per plant!

My next batch is out of control. I raised my lights as high as I can and one plant is still taller than the lights.

Check out the latest photos...


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Stink, would 6 600w lamps be too much in a room 10x10 with 3 20 hole units? I can't decide if thats over kill or not but I wired my room with the power to handle 4 1000k lights and figure I might as well use it!


StinkBud said:


> I think a lot would depend on the strains you are running. My NYC Diesel finishes in 7-8 weeks! I have this one nycd plant that's done before the system ahead of it! WTF?
> 
> So anyway if you are running strains that finish fairly fast you could go to a two week harvest no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Holly Cow!! stink you got some monsters there... Thanks for the tip about the clearex,, i didnt even think of that. Great stuff clearex is! wow,, blueberry is the shit huh..ive got my new strains going in in one week..so im hoping my dabney blueberry is as good as yours,,but i highly doubt it. Is sour diesel close to NYC diesel? ive also got some headband and green crack... i just made about 28 clones of THE BLUE,SOUR AND HEADBAND AND GC..its gonna take a run to figure out what yields what and how long...... im hoping things work out. My caregiver status allows me to grow for a number of patients, but my popularity at the clubs has gone down beacuse i dont have enough to supply them after my patients get what they need. ergo..one more system should suffice.

torrey...i think 4 600 would do great as long as you space them out enough to light the footprint. Im seriously thinking of adding 2 more inline to make up for the extra system.

Stink are you saying that beacuse you put the veg plants on the 24/7 light schedule that they grew bigger beacuse they took longer to flower improving your yield? maybe i should switch mine back to 24/7?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Holly Cow!! stink you got some monsters there... Thanks for the tip about the clearex,, i didnt even think of that. Great stuff clearex is! wow,, blueberry is the shit huh..ive got my new strains going in in one week..so im hoping my dabney blueberry is as good as yours,,but i highly doubt it.


I have all these killer strains setting in front of me and all I smoke is Blueberry. That should tell you something.



> Is sour diesel close to NYC diesel? ive also got some headband and green crack... i just made about 28 clones of THE BLUE,SOUR AND HEADBAND AND GC..its gonna take a run to figure out what yields what and how long......


I believe Sour Diesel is a mix between NYC Diesel and a Skunk strain. Don't be surprised if it takes a long time to root if it's anything like my NYCD.

I never thought I would say this but NYCD is almost *too* potent. I can drop the biggest of men with one hit. 

It's hard as fuck not to smoke it. It tastes so good it's unreal. But I know as soon as I take a couple of hits I'm going to sit around and drool like an idiot!



> im hoping things work out. My caregiver status allows me to grow for a number of patients, but my popularity at the clubs has gone down beacuse i dont have enough to supply them after my patients get what they need. ergo..one more system should suffice.


You're saying that they will take all the bud you can grow? Geez! I sure hope we can start having dispensaries here in the NW soon.



> Stink are you saying that beacuse you put the veg plants on the 24/7 light schedule that they grew bigger beacuse they took longer to flower improving your yield? maybe i should switch mine back to 24/7?


Yep, that's what I'm saying. They grow an extra week or so in flower before they start to bud. They end up a lot taller because of it. 

They also take a week longer to finish. That's one reason why I'm staying to the Indica side of the spectrum. By running Clearex for the whole flush you can cut your harvest time down so that it is same as it is now.

Just don't start your flush until a week before harvest and run 540ml of Clearex for the entire last week.

Try it and see if you agree with me. I could be wrong but I think the bud tastes just as good if not better.

I have also been running my veg formula for the first 2 weeks of flowering. I do add Sweet to the mix though. The plants look way healthier than with the bloom formula.

They stay dark green during the stretch and the growth rate is bordering on bizarre. I'll come in to my flower room in the morning and it's like WTF!

You should try it and see if I'm right or just smoked too much Blueberry


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 3, 2009)

hey stink, on my last old GDP dwc bucket i have flowering before there are starting to be little spider webs on the by the buds and i can kinda see the spider mites? i kno this isnt good but i got 500 spidermite predators a week ago? wat should i do? it doesnt seem like its getting any better haha.. because i think i should take it out because my veg system is in the same room and i dont want the spiders to get to the new vegging..the GDP plant is at week 7. but i put the neem oil water formula u told me to use on the vegging once a week so they should be alright?


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 3, 2009)

Dirthawker, what type of lighting are you using for veg? 4,6,or8 bulb flourescent lighting? 4foot or 2ft? Do you remember the brand? I can't decide what to go with. Thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yep, that's what I'm saying. They grow an extra week or so in flower before they start to bud. They end up a lot taller because of it.
> 
> They also take a week longer to finish. That's one reason why I'm staying to the Indica side of the spectrum. By running Clearex for the whole flush you can cut your harvest time down so that it is same as it is now.
> 
> ...


Im gonna try that..i will let ya know if you were blue buried..LOL

HEY SPARAT...HERES A LINK TO THE 4 FT T5 4 bulb i use for veg. http://www.humboldtwholesale.com/High_Yield_Lighting/SylverStar


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> hey stink, on my last old GDP dwc bucket i have flowering before there are starting to be little spider webs on the by the buds and i can kinda see the spider mites? i kno this isnt good but i got 500 spidermite predators a week ago? wat should i do? it doesnt seem like its getting any better haha.. because i think i should take it out because my veg system is in the same room and i dont want the spiders to get to the new vegging..the GDP plant is at week 7. but i put the neem oil water formula u told me to use on the vegging once a week so they should be alright?


Yea, you need to get that plant away from the others.

Spider mites are the worst. They are almost impossible to get rid of.

I've had mites when I use to grow with soil. The only way I was able t get rid of them was to shut down and spray everything. Then I waited three weeks and sprayed again. Then I would wipe everything down with bleach water.

Pests are the only thing that really scares me and spider mites are at the top of the list.

If you have too many mites already predator mites can't keep up with them. They will lay too many eggs to eat and overpopulate the predators.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 3, 2009)

This was the runt of the litter and I needed medicine so this was the result. She is back under 24 hours flourescent for a reveg. This was Dutch Passion Blueberry from seed in organic soil with organic nutes and is the best I have ever tasted. It was a week or so early and did not have a flush. The rest are now safe to get a two week flush and most will get a long cure. I can hardly wait to get fully converted to the SB system!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 3, 2009)

this system is fucking crazy
stink u created a revolution.....
i was at the hydro store and some young guy was buying stuff for ur system......too bad he had little money and no clue....lol
i just laughed.......i really believe starting with aero with no knowledge might not be the best idea......takes a few grows to learn the basics....but then again im still a novice


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this system is fucking crazy
> stink u created a revolution.....
> i was at the hydro store and some young guy was buying stuff for ur system......too bad he had little money and no clue....lol
> i just laughed.......i really believe starting with aero with no knowledge might not be the best idea......takes a few grows to learn the basics....but then again im still a novice


Actually its quite the contrary...with stinks system, all one needs to do is follow a simple recipe and anyone who can read a number can do it with ease.


----------



## Sadgazm (Mar 3, 2009)

that set up is purely inspirational. Today you have turned me onto aeroponics from blonde haired women. i will stop chasing legs and start chasing my marijuana dreams... thank you. 

~ SGZM~


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yea, you need to get that plant away from the others.
> 
> Spider mites are the worst. They are almost impossible to get rid of.
> 
> ...


I found a good remody
buy a germicidal cfl lamp and put it in the room. DO NOT LOOK AT IT. its like looking at a welder Trust me I found out the hard way. had burnt eyes for 3 days. It will kill there eggs and any other pest eggs or fungi or mold. purifys the air and adds ozone. so it helps nuitralize the smell too. I just started selling them were I work. you want them on a timer so its not on all the time. they make the air smell like clorine at the pool. dont use one in too small of a room either. when your at a restarant and you see one its light blue kinda like a black light. most people think there to keep flys away but there germicidal. hope this helps at least keeping them from breeding. 

also I put mine in my room and if its too close to a plant it will sunburn them . its like putting them to close to the sun. It will also help with resin production cause of the uva uvb and uvc ultraviolet rays. keep a fan on it and be carefull. they also install these in your hvac units so it purifies your air and helps with allergys. many gov buildings and schools and prisons have them to help fight TB

peace


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 3, 2009)

my veg system wit 3 cfl daylight spectrum lights .. only the 8 on the right have been for 2 weeks n 2 days. and the 3 on da left are a week and 2 days. But Im gona take more clones next time and have twenty holes in the veg and clone. i never posted a pic of the veg system yet.. i got my camera to work again yeee!


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> my veg system .. never posted a pic of it yet and i got my camera to work again yeee!


hey saladsmokin that last coment I made was kinda directed at you and your mite problem. it was you rt. this strawberry cough from my lastyears outdoor harvest has gotten me so stoned I cant remember and my pc keeps messin up when I try to search more. im gona be lucky if this post. lol


----------



## capman (Mar 3, 2009)

i have read this whole thread almost twice over and the info on here is amazing. I had already bought an aero set up before finding this thread and wish i had built this one instead but oh well. i am subscribed!!! hey ANDYMAN how many watt germicidal lamp do u think a guy would need to use for a 10x10 room?


----------



## capman (Mar 3, 2009)

by the way STINK you are the man I cant wait for the video and the high times mag to come out. I am using your formula and after two and a half weeks of flowering my ladies are already covered with trichs. I have done hydro and soil and never seen this type of response so early.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> I found a good remody
> buy a germicidal cfl lamp and put it in the room. DO NOT LOOK AT IT. its like looking at a welder Trust me I found out the hard way. had burnt eyes for 3 days. It will kill there eggs and any other pest eggs or fungi or mold. purifys the air and adds ozone. so it helps nuitralize the smell too. I just started selling them were I work. you want them on a timer so its not on all the time. they make the air smell like clorine at the pool. dont use one in too small of a room either. when your at a restarant and you see one its light blue kinda like a black light. most people think there to keep flys away but there germicidal. hope this helps at least keeping them from breeding.
> 
> also I put mine in my room and if its too close to a plant it will sunburn them . its like putting them to close to the sun. It will also help with resin production cause of the uva uvb and uvc ultraviolet rays. keep a fan on it and be carefull. they also install these in your hvac units so it purifies your air and helps with allergys. many gov buildings and schools and prisons have them to help fight TB
> ...


That's great info Andy! 

So are you are using them now?

What kind of light are they? I guess what I'm asking is, are they standard sizes or do you need some kind of special ballast?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Hey Stink, would 6 600w lamps be too much in a room 10x10 with 3 20 hole units? I can't decide if thats over kill or not but I wired my room with the power to handle 4 1000k lights and figure I might as well use it!


You can never have too much light! Heat will be your biggest enemy running that much light.

As long as you can take care of the heat your plants will be lovin' it.

Are you going to use CO2. If you are you can run your room a lot hotter. I keep my room at about 86-88 degrees.

Think of your grow system like a car. The lights are the engine and, the nutes, water and CO2 are the fuel.

The bigger the engine, the faster the car will go, or in our case grow...


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> I found a good remody
> buy a germicidal cfl lamp and put it in the room. DO NOT LOOK AT IT. its like looking at a welder Trust me I found out the hard way. had burnt eyes for 3 days.
> also I put mine in my room and if its too close to a plant it will sunburn them . its like putting them to close to the sun.... keep a fan on it and be carefull.


Sounds scary, lol.



Warning: Pregnant women, the elderly, and children under 10 should avoid prolonged exposure to Happy Fun Ball. 

Caution: Happy Fun Ball may suddenly accelerate to dangerous speeds. 

Happy Fun Ball contains a liquid core, which, if exposed due to rupture, should not be touched, inhaled, or looked at. 

Discontinue use of Happy Fun Ball if any of the following occurs: 

itching
vertigo
dizziness
tingling in extremities
loss of balance or coordination
slurred speech
temporary blindness
profuse sweating
or heart palpitations.
 If Happy Fun Ball begins to smoke, get away immediately. Seek shelter and cover head. 

Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball. 

Happy Fun Ball comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's great info Andy!
> 
> So are you are using them now?
> 
> What kind of light are they? I guess what I'm asking is, are they standard sizes or do you need some kind of special ballast?


mine is a cfl type. but as I said be carfull. These are best put in the fresh air intake so you cant accidenly look at them. I have a 15w and it burned some of my leaves on my veg and clones but there fine now. I had it on with the rest of the lights 18/6. here is a pic. I think 1 would do a 10x10 room well. I had it in a 7x8 small room and it made the whole room smell like the pool. I didnt have good ventaltion either. They should not make it able for the spider mites to reproduce from what I was told. but I dont think it will kill the parents uless they come in direct contact with it. Im thinking of hanging one in my flower room inbetween isles and have a switch to turn it off when Im in the room so I dont hurt my eyes. Do you were sunglasses in your flower room?

I hope this is what caused the leaf curl and burn since It happend the same day.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> This was the runt of the litter and I needed medicine so this was the result. She is back under 24 hours flourescent for a reveg. This was Dutch Passion Blueberry from seed in organic soil with organic nutes and is the best I have ever tasted. It was a week or so early and did not have a flush. The rest are now safe to get a two week flush and most will get a long cure. I can hardly wait to get fully converted to the SB system!


Good for you! You do what you gotta do!

I remember before I moved I had to shut down for a couple of months because I was selling my house. 

I had a large stash but I ran out in the middle of my first new grow. I was Jonesing for bud so I just went ahead and started clipping nugs from the lower branches.

By the time I harvested all the plants looked like big green afros but hey, you do what you gotta do, right?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> my veg system wit 3 cfl daylight spectrum lights .. only the 8 on the right have been for 2 weeks n 2 days. and the 3 on da left are a week and 2 days. But Im gona take more clones next time and have twenty holes in the veg and clone. i never posted a pic of the veg system yet.. i got my camera to work again yeee!


Cool! Have they all popped roots yet? They look really healthy, like you just cut them.

Jeez...has anyone here lost a clone yet? So far I think we are all hitting 100% success rates.

That's down right bizarre when you think about it!


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

100% here I got clones comin out my ass. Cant give the extras away without too many people askin were they came from. I just tell em a buddy gave them to me. every plant Ive put into it so far got roots. I have doubles of all my house plants now. Gonna try trees new shoots this spring.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this system is fucking crazy
> stink u created a revolution.....
> i was at the hydro store and some young guy was buying stuff for ur system......too bad he had little money and no clue....lol
> i just laughed.......i really believe starting with aero with no knowledge might not be the best idea......takes a few grows to learn the basics....but then again im still a novice


LOL! I'm curious as to what will happen when the High Times article comes out.

I've read just about every book out on growing. It always seemed like no could just spell out the steps for me in easy terms.

Not everyone wants detailed information on all the different kinds of nutrients. Many just want a simple recipe. Mix A, B and C to make D. 

When you're face down in the toilet puking you don't give a fuck about N, K or P! In fact, fuck the entire alphabet! Bring on the meds!

Check this out...After StinkBud Jr. I'm developing Baby StinkBud. After I have all the systems done I'm thinking of writing a book with all the systems.

So what do you guys think? What would be a good title for the book?

And to think I owe it all to this one thread...and to you...all my friends.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> 100% here I got clones comin out my ass. Cant give the extras away without too many people askin were they came from. I just tell em a buddy gave them to me. every plant Ive put into it so far got roots. I have doubles of all my house plants now. Gonna try trees new shoots this spring.


LOL!!! When everyone first starts using the StinkBud system they worry about having enough clones.

It always makes me smile because I know what's going to happen!


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

how about "AeroStink for dumbies"
I would still buy it even though the info is rt here, just to loan out to friends in need, so they could build ones too.
And I would feel I owed you more than the pay-it-forward that I intend to do. I am really glad to stumbled upon this thread at my age. Not sure your age stinkbud but from how long you say it was when you did things and started growing and shit I figure you to be in mid 30's to early 40's . what with the snowboarding an dirtbiken and all. Bet you wish someone showed you the way, like you have shown so many people on here, earlyer than what someone did. Thats what I was tryin to get at. Anyway thanks again


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Stink, if i start out in a rapid rooter plug with a seed, do I keep the plug until i harvest or can I break it up at some point?


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a piece inbetween a clone and the main trunk I wanted to shortn the plant in that lower spot. anyway rather than throwing this inch long chunk of stem out. I put it in the cloner, as an experement. It allready had the 2 new shoots but they were real small. Now As you can see its gona grow up weird looking. with 2 main branches only using one set of roots. kinda like topping from roots up. What do you all think, would this save any space you think. I want to do some just to have when I put some outdoor Just to see how it will grow up under sunlight.
Peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> LOL! I'm curious as to what will happen when the High Times article comes out.
> 
> I've read just about every book out on growing. It always seemed like no could just spell out the steps for me in easy terms.
> 
> ...


A GOOD TITLE

"The Marijuana Growers Revolution"
a guide on how to grow the sweetest organic buds known to man "made simple".


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> A GOOD TITLE
> 
> "The Marijuana Growers Revolution"
> a guide on how to grow the sweetest organic buds known to man "made simple".


 that is a good title, cause its gona make a grow revolution, I see it happening allready. just look at the size of this thread.
how you likin that co2 you added?
Ive got 3 tanks and one is about 5ft tall. I dont know what size they would call that to compare to your 20lb tank. how tall is it? about
thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine is like 2.5ft tall....man this co2 is kickin some serious ass!!!!

the buds are just fattening up like cattle bursting in an open pasture.... milk everywhere!

[ll take some pics tonight.


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Mine is like 2.5ft tall....man this co2 is kickin some serious ass!!!!
> 
> the buds are just fattening up like cattle bursting in an open pasture.... milk everywhere!
> 
> [ll take some pics tonight.


 man I wonder if that makes mine a 40lb .
the other 2 I have are about the same height as yours. I might just use them so I can switch them out without having to lug the big one around. Easyer to take to get filled too. wow I can wait to see. thanks again
peace


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> how about "AeroStink for dumbies"
> I would still buy it even though the info is rt here, just to loan out to friends in need, so they could build ones too.
> And I would feel I owed you more than the pay-it-forward that I intend to do. I am really glad to stumbled upon this thread at my age. Not sure your age stinkbud but from how long you say it was when you did things and started growing and shit I figure you to be in mid 30's to early 40's . what with the snowboarding an dirtbiken and all. Bet you wish someone showed you the way, like you have shown so many people on here, earlyer than what someone did. Thats what I was tryin to get at. Anyway thanks again


Dude, I wish I was that young! I'm the old guy that's been riding forever and I still suck!

*If you are bored continue reading... *

I started surfing and skating in early 70's. Played football since I was a little boy.

Moved to the NW and started skiing in the late 70's.

Started windsurfing in 1981. 

Moved to Hawaii in 1984 and lived on the North Shore for 4 years. Windsurfed and surfed almost everyday. You guys ever hear of the Bonzi Pipeline? That's what I'm talking about...

Moved to Nor Cal in 87 and started snowboarding. 

Back to the NW in the 90's for collage. Windsurfing, mountain biking and snowboarding were the shit back then.

Started Kiteboarding in 2000. Dirtbiking came soon after. Then came streetbikes.

Now I'm old as fuck trying to keep up with all these young pups. I guess that's why I'm so sore right now!

We have a group of guys that all hang out together. We snowboard all winter. Ride dirt bikes in the Fall and Spring and kiteboard in the Summer. Oh yea, some of us ride death machines too!

All the youngsters ride circles around me in the parks. Tricks are for kids...

Soon as it turns steep and deep the boys eyes get wide  and the old man says, "step aside"... 

At that point they learn the meaning of "respect your elders".

Someday I'll be able to come out of the closest. It would be cool to have a StinkFest! Or maybe Stinkapallozza!

We could all hang out and try each others buds.


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

what did you think of that little 2 branch clone I posted pics of a few ago?

Im still in my 20's and due to a bad back I cant hardly do much at all. disk & hip problems. I wish I could cause when I was younger I would ride dirtbikes and other big kids toys alot. Have to go see a specialist sometime soon to figure out if its fixable or not. Ive been percribed to pain killers for the last 3 years and recreationaly tryed about everything in teenage years. Now all I feel like doin is rollin a fatty and sitten back at home with the misses and gardning. I still eat some mushrooms from time to time at shows or when I camp at the music fests I go to. Ive been tryin to find some doctor to percribe me pot even though I couldnt get it. Just so If and when they do legalize it, I will allready have like a recomendation or something.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

STINKPALOOZA!!! Golden gate park april 20th (420)

bring your stinkiest stinkbuds and join us for the stinkbud revolution.


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

you kid now but it may happen. lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Whos kiddin? LOL


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hey Stink, if i start out in a rapid rooter plug with a seed, do I keep the plug until i harvest or can I break it up at some point?


Either way is fine. I've done both. Lately I just break open the plug very carefully and remove the seedling. Then I just slip it into the collar and net pot like a normal cutting.

You have to do it as soon as the tap root is about 1-2" long. If you wait too long you are better off just leaving it in the RR plug.

Make sure you start feeding nutes as soon as the plant gets a decent set of roots.

I put mine right into the veg system as soon as I take it out of the plug.

Check out this photo of a new strain I bred. It's a cross between my Purple Silver and a Skunk #11. It's completely dwarfing everything else in veg! It's a fucking freak of nature!

One of the Skunk plants had produced a couple of little male flowers right before harvest. I painted a little of the pollen on all my strains.

5 of the seeds I tried sprouted. So now I have 2-Sour Blueberries, 2-Sour Purple and 1- Sour Goo. I can't wait to see how they come out...

Sorry to ramble... again...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> I had a piece inbetween a clone and the main trunk I wanted to shortn the plant in that lower spot. anyway rather than throwing this inch long chunk of stem out. I put it in the cloner, as an experement. It allready had the 2 new shoots but they were real small. Now As you can see its gona grow up weird looking. with 2 main branches only using one set of roots. kinda like topping from roots up. What do you all think, would this save any space you think. I want to do some just to have when I put some outdoor Just to see how it will grow up under sunlight.
> Peace


You will end up with two big colas instead of one! Nothing wrong with that. Two plants in the space of one.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 3, 2009)

ok when i get some extra cash i want to invest in co2 for my stinkbud systems im building
room is 10 foot wide 12 foot long and 7.5 foot high
until i can afford a nice regulator i was thinking about trying to divide the amount of co2 in a 20# tank by 15 days (so 2 tanks a month) 
is this a good start and can i do this easily if i buy the following?
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-reg1-co2-regulator-and-valve-p-1008.html
maybe someone can point me to a calculator to see just how much i would need to get to the 1500 mark with that size of room
would i be better to buy a steel tank or aluminum tank and should i just buy if from the place that refills to save shipping?
any advice ....
i figure the amount of money im spending (and work...... ) i might as well drop a few extra hundreds to increase yield 30% with little extra work


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 3, 2009)

a waste of time?
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/co2-boost-bucket-pump-p-2357.html


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 3, 2009)

what is everyone using for an exhaust timer, i have a thermostat for it but i want it to come on everyonce in a while if it doesnt get hot, right now i have it plugged into the art-dne with the pumps but 60sec on isnt long enough.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Cool! Have they all popped roots yet? They look really healthy, like you just cut them.
> 
> Jeez...has anyone here lost a clone yet? So far I think we are all hitting 100% success rates.
> 
> That's down right bizarre when you think about it!


yup the roots are actually almost to the bottom of the first container haha.. but the 3 on the left are just popin out the net. i jus ripped out the gdp 2 weeks early cuz the mites.. o well haha.. but im gona use the 600 hps to veg for a week til i switch to the flowering system. im gona transfer the veg to the first stink system out the 3... im gona make each system a day before i have to.. i made the first one. then wen i have to transfer the next lid im gona make the next and so on to the 3rd... i dono if this made sense im hella high haha.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> I found a good remody
> buy a germicidal cfl lamp and put it in the room. DO NOT LOOK AT IT. its like looking at a welder Trust me I found out the hard way. had burnt eyes for 3 days. It will kill there eggs and any other pest eggs or fungi or mold. purifys the air and adds ozone. so it helps nuitralize the smell too. I just started selling them were I work. you want them on a timer so its not on all the time. they make the air smell like clorine at the pool. dont use one in too small of a room either. when your at a restarant and you see one its light blue kinda like a black light. most people think there to keep flys away but there germicidal. hope this helps at least keeping them from breeding.
> 
> also I put mine in my room and if its too close to a plant it will sunburn them . its like putting them to close to the sun. It will also help with resin production cause of the uva uvb and uvc ultraviolet rays. keep a fan on it and be carefull. they also install these in your hvac units so it purifies your air and helps with allergys. many gov buildings and schools and prisons have them to help fight TB
> ...


fa sho.. good lookin out..my bad i didnt kno u were talkin to me at first til i read the thread over.. haha..hella stoned off da last grape ape harvest i had.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 3, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> fa sho.. good lookin out..my bad i didnt kno u were talkin to me at first til i read the thread over.. haha..hella stoned off da last grape ape harvest i had.


 I cant wait til im swimming in purple grapes!!!! mmmm


----------



## andyman (Mar 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> a waste of time?
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/co2-boost-bucket-pump-p-2357.html


is that one of those yeast ones?


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 3, 2009)

I got a question for the sbuddies. Its regarding how to thin out strains to pick the best genetics. The following is hypothetical... 
Say I buy 10 seeds of blueberry(or any other strain) I germenate all 10, 8 pop roots, I put them in the cloner and assign a number to eachone, (ex Blueberry1,BB2,BB3, ect). 3 weeks or so later they go to the veger and I'm ready to take cuttings, I take cuttings of all 8, number those and make sure they are all labeled correctly and place them back into the cloner, the 8 that have vegged are ready for flower but haven't show sex yet. In the flower stage I find that 4 of the 8 are boys. I try to remove them but find out that some of them but the roots have become tangled so I gotta let them harvest and keep the pollen sacks trimmed. Now that I know which numbers were boys I can now kill the clones I took from them. 

So I'm going along, keeping good track of the blueberries. I find in harvest I have two phenotypes. 1 tall, 1 short. I want to keep both to see which ones I like to smoke. Now, several weeks later I harvest and find I like both phenotypes, that have slightly different highs. Do I wanna take the biggest yielders of each phenotype? I'm curious if I should just dwindle my 8 seeds down to the best 1 or 2, and clone those. Or keep those 4 females genetics around for awhile. 

I guess I'm just trying to put it all together...


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 3, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> I got a question for the sbuddies. Its regarding how to thin out strains to pick the best genetics. The following is hypothetical...
> Say I buy 10 seeds of blueberry(or any other strain) I germenate all 10, 8 pop roots, I put them in the cloner and assign a number to eachone, (ex Blueberry1,BB2,BB3, ect). 3 weeks or so later they go to the veger and I'm ready to take cuttings, I take cuttings of all 8, number those and make sure they are all labeled correctly and place them back into the cloner, the 8 that have vegged are ready for flower but haven't show sex yet. In the flower stage I find that 4 of the 8 are boys. I try to remove them but find out that some of them but the roots have become tangled so I gotta let them harvest and keep the pollen sacks trimmed. Now that I know which numbers were boys I can now kill the clones I took from them.
> 
> So I'm going along, keeping good track of the blueberries. I find in harvest I have two phenotypes. 1 tall, 1 short. I want to keep both to see which ones I like to smoke. Now, several weeks later I harvest and find I like both phenotypes, that have slightly different highs. Do I wanna take the biggest yielders of each phenotype? I'm curious if I should just dwindle my 8 seeds down to the best 1 or 2, and clone those. Or keep those 4 females genetics around for awhile.
> ...


Yes. 


JK. Great questions and you seem to be on the right track. Remember, SB is using clones, so he won't have any variation in pheno. 

I recommend posting this in https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/ because it belongs there more than here and I personally would like to see the answers you get 

Good stuff.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 3, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> SB is using clones, so he won't have any variation in pheno.


True, forgot that 
Hopefully he'll be able to chime in tho.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> I got a question for the sbuddies. Its regarding how to thin out strains to pick the best genetics. The following is hypothetical...
> Say I buy 10 seeds of blueberry(or any other strain) I germenate all 10, 8 pop roots, I put them in the cloner and assign a number to eachone, (ex Blueberry1,BB2,BB3, ect). 3 weeks or so later they go to the veger and I'm ready to take cuttings, I take cuttings of all 8, number those and make sure they are all labeled correctly and place them back into the cloner, the 8 that have vegged are ready for flower but haven't show sex yet. In the flower stage I find that 4 of the 8 are boys. I try to remove them but find out that some of them but the roots have become tangled so I gotta let them harvest and keep the pollen sacks trimmed. Now that I know which numbers were boys I can now kill the clones I took from them.
> 
> So I'm going along, keeping good track of the blueberries. I find in harvest I have two phenotypes. 1 tall, 1 short. I want to keep both to see which ones I like to smoke. Now, several weeks later I harvest and find I like both phenotypes, that have slightly different highs. Do I wanna take the biggest yielders of each phenotype? I'm curious if I should just dwindle my 8 seeds down to the best 1 or 2, and clone those. Or keep those 4 females genetics around for awhile.
> ...


You pretty much got it right except for a couple of things. It will take longer than three weeks for the plants to get big enough to take clones.

I leave my seedlings in the veg system for 6 weeks. I also top them so they will produce enough side shoots to clone.

If you don't mind sacrificing a cutting you can put some spare numbered cuttings in dirt until you sex them. Then you can either chuck them or pull the males and let them continue to flower in the dirt.

Once you have your males sorted out you can find the right phenotype.

I doubt you will see 4 different phenotypes. If you do then the breeder didn't stabilize the strain before releasing it. It could happen though.

I would expect more like two phenotypes.

Pick which ever pheno works the best for you. Usually one plant will stand out from the rest and it's an easy choice.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 3, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> what is everyone using for an exhaust timer, i have a thermostat for it but i want it to come on everyonce in a while if it doesnt get hot, right now i have it plugged into the art-dne with the pumps but 60sec on isnt long enough.


Just about any timer will work for your exhaust fan. I would just get one of those cheap timers that go down to 15min. 

That way you could dial in your temps for both night and day.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks SB for clarifying that.

You're saying that generally of about 10 seeds you'll get 1 champ most the time, and take all the genetics from her. Gotcha.

I probably won't mess with dirt, I'll just make sure to take my time and take notes of all the characteristics of the ladies, and weed out (excuse the pun) the champs.

Congrats on 4000+ posts hommie!


----------



## new1grower (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks SB!
I've been following since you were at around page 10. I decided to go with your system, but invert it. I'm going vertical! I'm on my third set of clones though. The first batch, I fried - heater went crazy. The second, i forgot to plug the pump in. Anyway, I thought I would give the idea a try vertically. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to horizontal. But again, THANK YOU!


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What would be a good title for the book?


"Casa de Pot"

(Saw it in a thread somewhere and thoughrt it was clever)


----------



## andyman (Mar 4, 2009)

new1grower said:


> Thanks SB!
> I've been following since you were at around page 10. I decided to go with your system, but invert it. I'm going vertical! I'm on my third set of clones though. The first batch, I fried - heater went crazy. The second, i forgot to plug the pump in. Anyway, I thought I would give the idea a try vertically. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to horizontal. But again, THANK YOU!


 dude I use to do plumbing as a trade , and I was thinking the same thing and offsetting them diagnally, but the only trouble I ran into was how to run the pipes for the water spray/mist line. If you ran 4" pipes or even 3" pipes with 2" side entrys the netcup would fit right into the 2" on an angle. but the spray lines would be weird. I was also thinking of doing it like your pic and run spagetti rubber lines and just have them go in from the side with the sprayer mounted inside. But the ease of cleaning was one thing that stopped me. The first month I was reading this tread I just kept thinking of ways to inprove or over engineer stinkbuds system. After I thought of cleaning them after each harvest and how lazy I am. It reminded me of what stinkbud said about KISS, I think it was Keep It Stupid Simple or something like that. anyway His system seems to be so simple and easy that it doesnt need modifying. But to each his/her own. and Im sure diff applictions require diff ways. the other problem with running verticly is space. If you dont have a height issue than you should be ok. just my 2 cents.
peace


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

new1grower said:


> Thanks SB!
> I've been following since you were at around page 10. I decided to go with your system, but invert it. I'm going vertical! I'm on my third set of clones though. The first batch, I fried - heater went crazy. The second, i forgot to plug the pump in. Anyway, I thought I would give the idea a try vertically. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to horizontal. But again, THANK YOU!


Cool! Can't wait to see it in action! You may have to start your own thread if it works good.

I think there are a lot of ideas out there just waiting to happen. As long as you understand the concept you can build it anyway that will fit your space.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> a waste of time?
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/co2-boost-bucket-pump-p-2357.html


A CO2 tank is the only realistic option. Burners will work too but the heat they put out is a real bitch.

I spend $34 a month on CO2 right now. That's cheap!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 4, 2009)

if i move my veg system under the HPS light in my closet that i had spider mites on a plant, will it be alright there? i took out the plant that had spidermites yesterday. today i wipped down the light and walls and fan wit rubbing alcohol and vaccummed. haha.. i dono.? i moved my veg system under the hps and im wondering if the spidermites should be gone or not even touch da plants cuz i already sprayed them with neem oil water once a week 2 times so far..


----------



## repvip (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> A CO2 tank is the only realistic option. Burners will work too but the heat they put out is a real bitch.
> 
> I spend $34 a month on CO2 right now. That's cheap!


and the humidity! Until you actually get a CO2 burner most people don't realize the humidity it puts out is unreal! Even the new water cooled CO2 generators put out tons of humidity (yay less heat though). It just seems dumb to use a generator to me unless you have a HUGE grow room where the volume of CO2 required offsets the humidity. 

Picked up a 20lb CO2 tank today Now I can finally get rid off the generator. 

Seems like the ol' tank swap is the best way to go. $18-36 per swap depending where you go ($200 deposit/purchase for tank).


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

repvip said:


> and the humidity! Until you actually get a CO2 burner most people don't realize the humidity it puts out is unreal! Even the new water cooled CO2 generators put out tons of humidity (yay less heat though). It just seems dumb to use a generator to me unless you have a HUGE grow room where the volume of CO2 required offsets the humidity.
> 
> Picked up a 20lb CO2 tank today Now I can finally get rid off the generator.
> 
> Seems like the ol' tank swap is the best way to go. $18-36 per swap depending where you go ($200 deposit/purchase for tank).


You only need to refill once a month, thereabouts? Guess it depends on the room dimensions... I got a small Stinkbud Jr. setup looking at 4' long x 2.5' wide x 7' tall. Think a tank would last me a month?


----------



## repvip (Mar 4, 2009)

robotninja said:


> You only need to refill once a month, thereabouts? Guess it depends on the room dimensions... I got a small Stinkbud Jr. setup looking at 4' long x 2.5' wide x 7' tall. Think a tank would last me a month?


Beats me! I don't have the regulator yet--it's in the mail.

I think a tank might last you a month.. I was planning on refilling twice a month for a room 7' x 7' x 6'.. but we will see!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> if i move my veg system under the HPS light in my closet that i had spider mites on a plant, will it be alright there? i took out the plant that had spidermites yesterday. today i wipped down the light and walls and fan wit rubbing alcohol and vaccummed. haha.. i dono.? i moved my veg system under the hps and im wondering if the spidermites should be gone or not even touch da plants cuz i already sprayed them with neem oil water once a week 2 times so far..


I would have set off a bug bomb first. Keep the door closed to kill everything.

Hopefully the neem oil will keep them off of your new girls.


----------



## itisagift (Mar 4, 2009)

will a 1 minute on 4 minute off timer do the same job as a 1on5off?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

new1grower said:


> Thanks SB!
> I've been following since you were at around page 10. I decided to go with your system, but invert it. I'm going vertical! I'm on my third set of clones though. The first batch, I fried - heater went crazy. The second, i forgot to plug the pump in. Anyway, I thought I would give the idea a try vertically. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to horizontal. But again, THANK YOU!


Nice bro! Keep us posted... I too have been wanting to go vertical! How are you going to irrigate it? Sprayline or misters or what? I look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

itisagift said:


> will a 1 minute on 4 minute off timer do the same job as a 1on5off?


Yes - that will work.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Dude, I wish I was that young! I'm the old guy that's been riding forever and I still suck!
> 
> *If you are bored continue reading... *
> 
> ...


I knew you were a ripper, Stink! Skating, surfing, skiing, kiting, and snowboarding: You rock!

Yeah! Old guys can still get the job done - I still skate to this very day - I also started in the 70's! I can't even ollie (started before it was invented), but I can rip vert and pools... the kids shred the tech and the vert these days. I cruise - but I'm still out there. --and I ain't the youngest! Do you still skate or surf, Stink?

Yes - it would be great to hang with all you Stinkers! We could swap cuts, trade rips, and have fun. One day it will happen!


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Either way is fine. I've done both. Lately I just break open the plug very carefully and remove the seedling. Then I just slip it into the collar and net pot like a normal cutting.
> 
> You have to do it as soon as the tap root is about 1-2" long. If you wait too long you are better off just leaving it in the RR plug.
> 
> ...


So do you just stick the seed in the plug and put it in the dark until the tap root is the right length?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 4, 2009)

itisagift said:


> will a 1 minute on 4 minute off timer do the same job as a 1on5off?


i have the same one
it works great


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 4, 2009)

hey stink
i think all your ideals are great
you should run with it
your going to be famous
every pothead pot grower will know who you are
iv read alot of books too and they just dont make it as simple as you
im planning on buying the hightimes and the dvd and would buy your book too


----------



## capman (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey STINK where are we going to be able to purchase the DVD if its not included in the high times mag?


----------



## car washer (Mar 4, 2009)

I am new but just went through this with some SB guidance. Here is what worked for me...
Day 1 start germ in paper towels
Day 2 move seeds with 1/8 to 1/4 inch tap root to PH'd rapid rooters with a little Superthrive in humidome with heatmat
Day 3 Put seedlings in humidome under T5 
Day 4 tap roots are 3/4 inch out of rapid rooters in humidome. Tray of ph'd water with superthrive filled to within 1/4" of bottom of rapid rooters
Day 5 Break open rapid rooters carefully and move all seedlings into system. 1st set of true leaves are opening strong. BEGIN VEG FORMULA IMMEDIATELY AT 750 PPM. I lost a batch by waiting to give nutrients. DON'T WAIT. Put under 600 MH light at 2'6" Within 8 hours under MH and in system they really started to look healthy.
Day 6 Increase PPM to 930 
Day 7 Increase PPM to 1010
Day 8 Increase PPM to 1200
Day 10 Increase PPM to 1320
Day 11 Increase PPM to 1510

My plants are currently happy at 1700 ppm and they are still in Veg. SB might tell you to go straight to 1500 PPM on day 1 but I was chicken and what I did worked great with Dutch Passion Blueberry.

Always keep Rez at 5.8 

Good luck.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 4, 2009)

hey thanks for sharing car washer, very informative!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

car washer said:


> I am new but just went through this with some SB guidance. Here is what worked for me...
> Day 1 start germ in paper towels
> Day 2 move seeds with 1/8 to 1/4 inch tap root to PH'd rapid rooters with a little Superthrive in humidome with heatmat
> Day 3 Put seedlings in humidome under T5
> ...


Hey CarWasher - thanks for the input... I too was hesitant to go straight to 2000 PPM as the guide recommends - so I went for 1300 though my gut told me it was still a bit high... after 24 hours things look OK but I'm wondering if I should lower the PPM's a bit... this strain of OG Kush I have burns easily...

Anybody:

My question - if a strain does well in Coco at a certain PPM - say 1200 - is that the best PPM for the same strain in a StinkAero system?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> i think all your ideals are great
> you should run with it
> your going to be famous
> ...


2nd that! ...but being low key is cooler than cool! Either way, you win, Stink!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Cool! Have they all popped roots yet? They look really healthy, like you just cut them.
> 
> Jeez...has anyone here lost a clone yet? So far I think we are all hitting 100% success rates.
> 
> That's down right bizarre when you think about it!


I love it! I just continued my streak with a 3rd batch in the cloner! I put 'em in 7 days ago - yet it looks like the first ones must have rooted 1 or 2 days ago! So... perhaps 5 or 6 days to root! ...rockwool seems sooo hard and vague now!

Stink it up everybody!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> what is everyone using for an exhaust timer, i have a thermostat for it but i want it to come on everyonce in a while if it doesnt get hot, right now i have it plugged into the art-dne with the pumps but 60sec on isnt long enough.


I use the Sentinel DRT-1 for any Recyle Timing... overkill for some applications but the digital accuracy and simplicity make it easy to use. The construction, mounting, display and keypad are first rate - IMHO!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I would have set off a bug bomb first. Keep the door closed to kill everything.
> 
> Hopefully the neem oil will keep them off of your new girls.


okay haha i hope so to.. i guess im gona go get a bug bomb..and move them out and spray them again. jus to be safe.. or u think its to late?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Do you still skate or surf, Stink?


I don't skate anymore. The concrete they use nowadays is a lot harder than the old stuff in the 70's. Must be a different mix or something.

I still snowboard 3-5 days a week if the snow is good.

I don't surf traditionaly anymore but in the Summer we go to the coast and hit the surf with our kites. 

Same boards but with straps. We boost huge on the way out and surf back in.
It's the shit. Paddling out is way too much work at my age!

Right now I live in one of the windiest spots on earth just so I can kiteboard everyday in the Summer.

If you saw me ride you would say "how can someone ride so long and suck so bad?"

I'm the happy kook!

When I show up at the beach all the fellas come running. Everyone piles in the StinkBud van for a proper meeting. I love to make the kids laugh till they puke. (anyone under 35 is a kid to me)

Believe it or not I actually work a lot too!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> So do you just stick the seed in the plug and put it in the dark until the tap root is the right length?


I pop the seeds in wet paper towels first then put them in the RR plug. Then I take the plug an put it in a net pot and into the cloner.

I about a week the seedling will be about and inch long with the roots being about 2" long. Don't wait too long. *Carefully* pull them out of the plug and put them into a collar.

I put them right into veg at that point.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

capman said:


> Hey STINK where are we going to be able to purchase the DVD if its not included in the high times mag?


High Time will distribute the DVD. You should be able to order it from them when it comes out.


----------



## car washer (Mar 4, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey CarWasher - thanks for the input... I too was hesitant to go straight to 2000 PPM as the guide recommends - so I went for 1300 though my gut told me it was still a bit high... after 24 hours things look OK but I'm wondering if I should lower the PPM's a bit... this strain of OG Kush I have burns easily...
> 
> Anybody:
> 
> My question - if a strain does well in Coco at a certain PPM - say 1200 - is that the best PPM for the same strain in a StinkAero system?


Excellent question.... I practised with a white widow from Nirvana with GH nutes at 500 ppm at a similar point point in process and burned - whereby I am thriving at 1500 to 1700 ppm with Botincare and SB's veg formula... I have learned to listen to SB. I hypothesize that Al B Fuct would disagree with SB on nute strength schedule. Maybe its the organics that allow higher ppm or the aeroponics??? Beyond me...


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 4, 2009)

stink.. where should i get my 600 hps systems and vent fan online? nd wat size vent fan should cool the 4 lights? thnks man.. i kno iv asked before but im hella high and i cant find it


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

car washer said:


> Excellent question.... I practised with a white widow from Nirvana with GH nutes at 500 ppm at a similar point point in process and burned - whereby I am thriving at 1500 to 1700 ppm with Botincare and SB's veg formula... I have learned to listen to SB. I hypothesize that Al B Fuct would disagree with SB on nute strength schedule. Maybe its the organics that allow higher ppm or the aeroponics??? Beyond me...


Oh - I wasn't even considering the different types of nutes... hmmm? I figured salts are salts, but that would make sense that plants are more naturally able to buffer themselves with organic nutes; more of a take what they need type of thing?

In Coco, I was actually referring to a nute mix mostly of Advanced products... so I am not even comparing apples to apples here! ha ha... Interesting stuff...

Anybody else - PPM's in other mediums vs. PPM's for same strain in Stink system?

Like you said - just listen to Stink!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> i think all your ideals are great
> you should run with it
> your going to be famous
> ...


That's really nice of you to say those things bro. What a nice guy!

Now that I think about it everyone here is really nice. Is it me or does thread have a unique vibe?

I've never read a thread with so much positive energy. Everyone honestly wanting to help each other.

Spreadin' the love...


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey stink, for veg what kinda bulbs do u use? I heard that actinic 420nm spectrum T-5/T-8 bulbs are much better than the cool white bulbs as far as the plants response to growth.

The blue spectrum makes em grow faster than the white?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I don't skate anymore. The concrete they use nowadays is a lot harder than the old stuff in the 70's. Must be a different mix or something.
> 
> I still snowboard 3-5 days a week if the snow is good.
> 
> ...


Bro - I know you! Not really (I don't think) - but I do!

Yeah the concrete is WAY harder today - I don't know what they put in it! Water is harder today too, for that matter!

Standard issue at the skate park or the beach - safety meetings are held in our neck of the woods on a regular basis!

You rock, Stink!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 4, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Oh - I wasn't even considering the different types of nutes... hmmm? I figured salts are salts, but that would make sense that plants are more naturally able to buffer themselves with organic nutes; more of a take what they need type of thing?


Of course it's the difference between nutes!

Organic nutes can go much higher with more room for error than inorganic because many of the individual nutrients are locked up in organic compounds until they are broken down by bacteria. It's not much different than eating a bunch of bananas for the potassium, but if I injected the identical amount (in mg) of potassium as the chloride salt into your veins, it would stop you heart.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Of course it's the difference between nutes!
> 
> Organic nutes can go much higher with more room for error than inorganic because many of the individual nutrients are locked up in organic compounds until they are broken down by bacteria. It's not much different than eating a bunch of bananas for the potassium, but if I injected the identical amount (in mg) of potassium as the chloride salt into your veins, it would stop you heart.


Hmmm - I think I'm following you... but don't the PPM's just reflect the amount of salts in a given nutrient solution - makes no difference that one is organic and one synthetic, does it? if so - then to answer my original question:

If a strain does well in coco at 1200PPM using Advanced Nutrients, what should I run that strain at in the Stink system using the Botanicare lineup?

So, if 1200PPM is good in coco / Advanced - what is the optimium PPM with Botanicare in the Stink units?


----------



## new1grower (Mar 5, 2009)

I wanted to go horizontal, but I had to go up. The pic was a first run/test. I got rid of the tubes and ran 1/2" down the 1 1/2 pipes as if it was your system, just standing up. I'll wait till my system is 100% before I get the nerve to start my own thread. But man, you opened my eyes to how it should be easy, if you just keep it that way. Again, Thanks.


----------



## latinrascal (Mar 5, 2009)

new1grower said:


> I wanted to go horizontal, but I had to go up. The pic was a first run/test. I got rid of the tubes and ran 1/2" down the 1 1/2 pipes as if it was your system, just standing up. I'll wait till my system is 100% before I get the nerve to start my own thread. But man, you opened my eyes to how it should be easy, if you just keep it that way. Again, Thanks.


Can i ask how you plan on overcoming the height issue unless of course this is a non issue for you?


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I pop the seeds in wet paper towels first then put them in the RR plug. Then I take the plug an put it in a net pot and into the cloner.
> 
> I about a week the seedling will be about and inch long with the roots being about 2" long. Don't wait too long. *Carefully* pull them out of the plug and put them into a collar.
> 
> I put them right into veg at that point.


just got my dutch passion blueberry, is it ok to put seedlings in the cloner with the clonex solution or should it be straight water? i was also wondering about ppms and growing different strains, this strain i have now takes over 4500ppms, i seriously dont know when to stop adding nutes. my question is, if i mix my strain with the blueberry and the blueberry can only take about 2000ppms will the other strain suffer from defiencies?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 5, 2009)

CapnBud said:


> Originally Posted by *mindriot*
> _Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems?_
> 
> i did....oh man did i misunderstand the question


LOL a little bit! I was looking to see if someone is using 3 separate single post systems. I don't have the space for 3 double-wides.  Cool setup though.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> stink.. where should i get my 600 hps systems and vent fan online? nd wat size vent fan should cool the 4 lights? thnks man.. i kno iv asked before but im hella high and i cant find it


Do you have a local hydro store by chance. I always recommend helping the locals first.

I really can't help you with where to buy lights online. I buy all my stuff from the local shop. He gives me a discount because I only buy from him.

You know. I see some amazing deals on Craig's list sometimes. People selling entire grow setups cheap.


----------



## cream8 (Mar 5, 2009)

craigslist is definatly the hook up..you can find some nice used guitars too


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, for veg what kinda bulbs do u use? I heard that actinic 420nm spectrum T-5/T-8 bulbs are much better than the cool white bulbs as far as the plants response to growth.
> 
> The blue spectrum makes em grow faster than the white?


I think the blue spectrum bulbs work better for veg because they help to keep the internode length down.

I'm actually using a 250W MH for veg. It's one of those lights with the ballast built into the hood.

The truth is cheap $7 shop lights and some 40W cool white bulbs work great.

You don't need much growth in veg before you end up with monsters in flower.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> just got my dutch passion blueberry, is it ok to put seedlings in the cloner with the clonex solution or should it be straight water? i was also wondering about ppms and growing different strains, this strain i have now takes over 4500ppms, i seriously dont know when to stop adding nutes. my question is, if i mix my strain with the blueberry and the blueberry can only take about 2000ppms will the other strain suffer from defiencies?


Time for you to be a plant politician! You have to try different PPMs until most of the plants are happy.

You can please all of the plants sometimes.

You can please some of the plants all of the time.

But you can't please all of the plants all of the time...

4500 PPM! Holy shit! My meter only goes to 3000. I'm not really all that much surprised though. Some strains are freaks of Nature!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hmmm - I think I'm following you... but don't the PPM's just reflect the amount of salts in a given nutrient solution - makes no difference that one is organic and one synthetic, does it? if so - then to answer my original question:
> 
> If a strain does well in coco at 1200PPM using Advanced Nutrients, what should I run that strain at in the Stink system using the Botanicare lineup?
> 
> So, if 1200PPM is good in coco / Advanced - what is the optimium PPM with Botanicare in the Stink units?


Here is a couple of things to think about. 

Your PPM amount is decided by what strains you are running. Some strains can handle amazing amounts of nutes with no burn.

Some strains show tip burn if you just look at them sideways.

Your PPM meter measures electrical conductivity. Salts conduct electricity. We use this trait so we can put some kind of value to the nutrient mix.

There is a lot of organic matter in our mix than dosen't conduct electricity though, so many of the nutrients can't be measured by a PPM meter.

All you are really trying to do is set a reference point to start from. The number could be anything. 

That number is a starting point to dial in your strains. I only recommend 2000 PPM because that's a good place to start from.

You have to take the time and experiment with your strains. Keep a log and write notes. It's actually quite fun.

Start by increasing your PPM slowly. Maybe 200 PPM per week. Watch for tip burn. As soon as you see some tip burn then go back down to the last good setting.

You just dialed in your strain. If you have more than one strain then your fucked...

Just kidding....


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

mindriot said:


> LOL a little bit! I was looking to see if someone is using 3 separate single post systems. I don't have the space for 3 double-wides.  Cool setup though.


You just described Baby StinkBud. I've already sketched up some plans. 

It will have a single fence post with two plants. I'm going to use a 5 gal reservoir.

There will be 3 of these units under one light so the person can still harvest every three weeks. That would provide someone with over an ounce of medicine a week. With the right strain it would be easy to hit 2+ oz. a week.

It will be just like my big system but be designed around a 6-plant limit to fit in with many State laws.

*This is what I'm thinking:*
StinkBud Sr. - Provides for 7 patients
StinkBud Jr. - Provides for 3 patients
Baby StinkBud - Provides for 1 patient


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 5, 2009)

mindriot said:


> LOL a little bit! I was looking to see if someone is using 3 separate single post systems. I don't have the space for 3 double-wides.  Cool setup though.











This is interesting,, I am in the process of adding a system and this just my be a better alternative...do you have any pictures of the 3 post system with the plants in final flowering stages? do they get enough light?


----------



## nelsonbrian 93 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are going to add CO2 then you definately want to use air cooled reflectors, then just use the Proper cfm recommended by the reflector's manufacturer.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 5, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
my co2 is coming in tomorrow
just had to tell someone
as i havent told anybody what im doing
people around here have big mouths
telling one person is like telling the whole town


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 5, 2009)

well it seems like im really complicating things trying to get 14 clones of sour diesel and 14 clones of blueberry to run them in there individual flower units. I managed to get about 11 or 12 of each, without completly leaving the 2 of each mothers twigs. I think they will be just fine once they go into flower. Which brings up a question; how long into flower can you take clones?
I know its been answered several times before but i am dense.


----------



## valmeida (Mar 5, 2009)

I built stinkbuds system and I am in My 2nd week of flowering, however the leaves started curling on me. 

What do you guys thing? 

I posted this on the plant problem section, but I haven't gotten much response and I know there are some experienced guys lerking on this tread.

thanks for the help.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

valmeida said:


> I built stinkbuds system and I am in My 2nd week of flowering, however the leaves started curling on me.
> 
> What do you guys thing?
> 
> ...


That's an easy one. The dreaded claw!

Your nutrients are too hot. What is your PPM? Whatever it is go down at least 500PPM from that.

The first thing you want to do is buy yourself some Clearex. Drain your res and refill it adding 450ml of Clearex.

Now let your pump run constant for a few hours. Drain and refill your res again and like I said before, drop your PPM.

Watch your new growth. The leaves that are already clawed will stay that way. Nothing you can do about that. Your new growth should start coming in good though.

Some strains are very sensitive to the amount of nutes you can use. No big deal though. You may find yourself running 1500 PPM with great results! 

Try different PPM amounts until you dial in your strain...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> well it seems like im really complicating things trying to get 14 clones of sour diesel and 14 clones of blueberry to run them in there individual flower units. I managed to get about 11 or 12 of each, without completly leaving the 2 of each mothers twigs. I think they will be just fine once they go into flower. Which brings up a question; how long into flower can you take clones?
> I know its been answered several times before but i am dense.


You an actually take cuttings pretty late into flower. I have some in my cloner now with little buds on them!

They always root. You do end up lot of branches to trim off though.

I usually take my cutting 2-3 days after I harvest just because it takes me that long to trim and clean everything.

Sometimes I let them go a little longer just so I can have a nice fat cutting to take. 

For example. I may have this small branch that is just a little too small to cut. I'll just wait a day or two longer so it will end up big enough to cut.

I had a Skunk plant that was three weeks into flower that I took a cutting of and it rooted fine. The cloner really is amazing!


----------



## Kengi9999 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stink, in all your pics of your flower room the frontmost plants (ones closest to the res) all look smaller than the back giants...im just wondering if its light coverage, or you put smaller plants in the front maybee? or maybee the roots could use a few extra inches of fencepost?


----------



## andyman (Mar 5, 2009)

nelsonbrian 93 said:


> If you are going to add CO2 then you definately want to use air cooled reflectors, then just use the Proper cfm recommended by the reflector's manufacturer.


 I have 2 nice vented light hoods. Does this mean if I keep them sealed and vented I dont need to worry about the exhaust as much as long as the room stays the right temp. and not worry about the exhaust blowing out the co2 if not on durring co2 or right after so I dont loose it.

I mean as long as my room doesnt get too hot do I really need fresh air since plants make fresh air right. The vent is only really for heat right.
Please correct me if I am mistaken (probly am) My grow room is gone to be sealed air tight for germ/fungi/mold issues since Im growing mushrooms in the same room with a divider for light. but the mushrooms make co2 and use up the humidity so they kinda trade off. If I need fresh air I will have a vent coming in with blowers on a switch so it doesnt come on when/dirctly after the co2 is on. the light vents will just be for them only. the fresh air vent will be hepa filtered and have germicidal lights in the duckwork to kill any mold spores that kill my mushrooms. 

any suggestions . its gona be a 2 story room in a building Im going to rent from a friend. Its just not finished inside so I still need to run the electric and vents before I do the drywall. So I can make everything set up for my application. the top story will be for the mushrooms and veg plants and the lower room will be for the flower unit. I will have many fans and one recerculating the air in the mushroom closet down into the flower room so it gets some extra co2 from the mushrooms. They put co2 out as a byproduct and use fresh oxygen. 
I want to finish this but Im not sure how I want to run it all yet.
Im allready flowering small units at a diff location just to get me by till my main grow op is started.
thanks stinkbuddys


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

Kengi9999 said:


> Stink, in all your pics of your flower room the frontmost plants (ones closest to the res) all look smaller than the back giants...im just wondering if its light coverage, or you put smaller plants in the front maybee? or maybee the roots could use a few extra inches of fencepost?


When I fill my flower unit I start with my biggest and best clones first. I start filling from the back and work my way forward.

By the time I get to #14 I'm down to the smaller clones. 

Those are the last ones I put into flower so the closest plants really are smaller.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> I have 2 nice vented light hoods. Does this mean if I keep them sealed and vented I dont need to worry about the exhaust as much as long as the room stays the right temp. and not worry about the exhaust blowing out the co2 if not on durring co2 or right after so I dont loose it.
> 
> I mean as long as my room doesnt get too hot do I really need fresh air since plants make fresh air right. The vent is only really for heat right.
> Please correct me if I am mistaken (probly am) My grow room is gone to be sealed air tight for germ/fungi/mold issues since Im growing mushrooms in the same room with a divider for light. but the mushrooms make co2 and use up the humidity so they kinda trade off. If I need fresh air I will have a vent coming in with blowers on a switch so it doesnt come on when/dirctly after the co2 is on. the light vents will just be for them only. the fresh air vent will be hepa filtered and have germicidal lights in the duckwork to kill any mold spores that kill my mushrooms.
> ...


With CO2 you need to seal your room air tight. Plants don't need fresh air they need CO2.

As long as you can control the heat and humidity then you are fine. Soon as Summer gets closer you are going to need A/C. 

My CO2 controller has a thermostat on it that controls the temps. If my room gets too hot it shuts off the CO2 and turns on the vent fan (or A/C). Same with humidity.

It's OK to start with a timer on your CO2 but as some point you will want to invest in a controller.

I'm about a month from getting my A/C out of storage. I'll run it from April all the way until November.

It sounds to me like you understand the concepts that I'm talking about. It's just a matter of applying it to your room.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 5, 2009)

On the subject of airconditioning.... my flower room is a room inside of a room, what is the best way to install a unit? i could just get one of the window units and cut a hole in a wall. but wouldnt the exhaust fill the outside room, the room where my exhaust sucks air from? I have seen those expensive units with the intake and exhaust ducting, which would be ideal but dam they are a pretty penny.

do you just set the ac at like 87deg and be done with it? during the hot months where im at it gets in the high 90s and its probably gonna be over 100 without an ac...so i imagine it will probably run nonstop throught the day cycle.


----------



## repvip (Mar 5, 2009)

Room in a room here... When someone knowledgable replies for Dirthawker--is there any a/c unit that will act like a dehumidifier as well? Maybe hit two birds with one stone... and I'm confused how a window a/c unit doesn't exhaust the CO2? Or wait.. guess it sucks air from the outside in.. so that should be fine.. except for any exhaust vents in the room?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> On the subject of airconditioning.... my flower room is a room inside of a room, what is the best way to install a unit? i could just get one of the window units and cut a hole in a wall. but wouldnt the exhaust fill the outside room, the room where my exhaust sucks air from? I have seen those expensive units with the intake and exhaust ducting, which would be ideal but dam they are a pretty penny.
> 
> do you just set the ac at like 87deg and be done with it? during the hot months where im at it gets in the high 90s and its probably gonna be over 100 without an ac...so i imagine it will probably run nonstop throught the day cycle.


Yea, it will run non stop. Either type A/C will work. A small unit will run all the time. A big unit will run for a little while then shut off.

So a larger expensive unit will actually last a lot longer than a small cheap unit.

A good thing about the A/C is it will also dehumidify the room at the same time it cools it.

Because you run CO2 you either need a wall unit or one with a separate intake so you don't suck all the CO2 out of the room every time the A/C kicks on.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 5, 2009)

where are some nugg pics?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 5, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yea, I will run non stop. Either type A/C will work. A small unit will run all the time. A big unit will run for a little while then shut off.
> 
> So a larger expensive unit will actually last a lot longer than a small cheap unit.
> 
> ...


Thanks stink,
it looks like in my case beacuse all my veg and clones are in the outside room i am gonna need the unit with ducting to exhaust to the outdoors. Unless i can somehow rig someting up to vent the exhaust in a wall unit.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 5, 2009)

stink bud ur a smart dude


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks stink,
> it looks like in my case beacuse all my veg and clones are in the outside room i am gonna need the unit with ducting to exhaust to the outdoors. Unless i can somehow rig someting up to vent the exhaust in a wall unit.


...or a mini-split AC. These are more efficient and don't take up floor space. Not much more than the portable with the external duct. Imagine just the grill of the AC unit mounted on the wall of your grow room - up high so the cold air will "sink" to the bottom of the room...

http://www.minisplitsystems.com/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=AS12-115V13H&gclid=CJCmwoH7jZkCFQ8eDQod5zunZg

I opted for the window mount as they are so affordable and I happen to have just one little window in my room that fits a 1 ton unit (12K BTU). $300 at Sears - Kenmore.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 6, 2009)

repvip said:


> Room in a room here... When someone knowledgable replies for Dirthawker--is there any a/c unit that will act like a dehumidifier as well? Maybe hit two birds with one stone... and I'm confused how a window a/c unit doesn't exhaust the CO2? Or wait.. guess it sucks air from the outside in.. so that should be fine.. except for any exhaust vents in the room?


I'm not an AC pro - but I know a bit about AC's and can answer your questions. All AC units act as dehumidifiers. Some actually have a setting that just dehumidifies - you can often find this feature in the spec sheets. The water for window mount AC units usually drains outside - you've likely seen a puddle under one... that is the dehumidification in action! On a side note - the runoff from your AC (or dehumidifier) is usually close to 0 PPM water! Add it to your res - feed it to your plants again!....and again...and--you get the idea!

Window units recirculate the air in the room. They do not exhaust your room air out the back. Without modification, the water from the dehumidification will drain out the back. Folks have been busted by this water! It actually smells of weed and can easily be detected by dogs and law.

So this is good news - Your AC will actually help you circulate your CO2 in the room! Get the Sentinel CHHC-1, or similar product to coordinate your exhaust with your CO2... so you dont exhaust your precious CO2.

On the note of CO2 - with tanks you don't have to worry as you do not have a burner that needs oxygen. But, if you do use a CO2 gen with a burner, you will need to exchange the air in your room more often to properly combust the gas and max what the burner can generate. With tanks, Stink is able to seal his room without having to exchange air that often. With a CO2 generator you need to be sure there is enough oxygen in the air so that your burners burn a nice blue color rather than yellow. 2 reasons: If the gas does not combust completely it leaves carbon monoxide - deadly gas! Secondly, if you do not combust completely your burners will have to fire up more often because they are not efficiently producing CO2. This then raises the temps in your grow room as your burners try to maintain your PPMs.

I learned this by reading my Hydrogen manual. And then applied this info to a zone that was running hot as hell - working the large AC unit overtime! It was sealed and we were not allowing enough oxygen in to completely combust and our CO2 gen was working overtime... Our flames were more yellow. We started exchanging the air once every couple hours and the CO2 gen immediately started working more efficiently - burning half the time to maintain 1200 PPM.


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't wait until the next post. I'm trying to get 3lbs a month myself. How many plant do you have per system and under how much watts.


----------



## repvip (Mar 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I'm not an AC pro - but I know a bit about AC's and can answer your questions. All AC units act as dehumidifiers. Some actually have a setting that just dehumidifies - you can often find this feature in the spec sheets. The water for window mount AC units usually drains outside - you've likely seen a puddle under one... that is the dehumidification in action! On a side note - the runoff from your AC (or dehumidifier) is usually close to 0 PPM water! Add it to your res - feed it to your plants again!....and again...and--you get the idea!
> 
> Window units recirculate the air in the room. They do not exhaust your room air out the back. Without modification, the water from the dehumidification will drain out the back. Folks have been busted by this water! It actually smells of weed and can easily be detected by dogs and law.
> 
> ...


Thanks very informative!! 

Sounds like I will for sure be looking for an a/c unit with a modifiable waste water hose--I completely neglected this issue


----------



## andyman (Mar 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> With CO2 you need to seal your room air tight. Plants don't need fresh air they need CO2.
> 
> As long as you can control the heat and humidity then you are fine. Soon as Summer gets closer you are going to need A/C.
> 
> ...


cool cool. I understand now. kinda figured it that way. I will literly have it air tight. hope I dont suffocate while Im in there lol. anyway Ive got the ac unit I just havent cut a hole in the wall yet. my lights are sealed real good so as long as I get everything else air tight then I should be fine. Im gona get one of them controlers as soon as I can afford one. Ive been lookn for a used one on fleabay. dehumidifyers and ac's work very close to the same way. I just got a brand new dehumidifyer about a month ago. it was one that lowes got damaged and had a cracked side. its just a plastic piece that is just cosmetic. got a steal on it 25$ and its a nice one. The temps were I live might get 100 at the most or so. most of the time just high 90's in the worst of the summer. 

good news got more of the parts I needed to make a 2nd timer. just waiting on one more part and finding a box to mount it in. Also got a time delay relay that I will hook up so when the co2 kicks off it delays how ever long I want to kick the vent fans on. Im gona put an inline adjustable thermostat outside of the vent fan Im going to use for the lights so that it only kicks on after they heat up. this way it only runs when It gets too hot.

my other concern if I have the room air tight, will the plants make enough oxygen to keep me from death in my growroom when Im in there with the door shut. if for some reason the vents were not on for spring time since it wont be so cold. any one know if mj plants make much oxygen?

thanks


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 6, 2009)

hey stink
when using co2 do i need to run my exhaust fan a few min. before the co2 comes on 
thanks for any help
i know its on here the search button dont work


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 6, 2009)

andyman said:


> my other concern if I have the room air tight, will the plants make enough oxygen to keep me from death in my growroom when Im in there with the door shut. if for some reason the vents were not on for spring time since it wont be so cold. any one know if mj plants make much oxygen?
> 
> thanks


No worries there bro. Not enough CO2 to displace all the O2.

The plants give off O2. That's where we get the oxygen we breath, from plants.

When I had my system on timers I would have my vent fan come on for 15min before my CO2 was released. Then it shut off and the CO2 released over the next 1/2 hour.

I had it set to come on 4 times during lights on.

I run my lights at night because it helps keep the temps down.


----------



## andyman (Mar 6, 2009)

sweet, I plan to run mine at night too. This all makes sence now. It would have probly made more sence if I had it all up and running in front of me and had all the stuff hooked up rt now.
thanks again


----------



## andyman (Mar 6, 2009)

Last week or so I had a small pest problem (roolie pollies or pill bugs depending on were you live) anyway I found an easy solution. I found this little guy in the same room hybernating under a board. I picked him up and sat him on the totes. He started eating them up as soon as I backed away. Now he just sits there watching and laying on his fat little bug filled belly. check him out in the pic. havent named the little toad yet but I think I should, since he is helping me out.
peace


----------



## andyman (Mar 6, 2009)

here are some pics of my 6 hole flower unit ( using till I get the main growroom done) I have 2 of them with 14g rn totes stacked. so 12 plants total. 1-400w hps, 1-105w cfl 2700k color temp eqev to 525w hps, and 1-65w cfl 2700k color temp eqev to 325w hps. they seem to like the setup and are just starting to show sex. will know for sure next week.
what do all ya stinkbuddys think?

peace


----------



## Shrike (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice healthy looking grow, Bro. Looks like you're making due real nice until the main growroom is finished. Looks like some sativas in there...what kind?



andyman said:


> here are some pics of my 6 hole flower unit ( using till I get the main growroom done) I have 2 of them with 14g rn totes stacked. so 12 plants total. 1-400w hps, 1-105w cfl 2700k color temp eqev to 525w hps, and 1-65w cfl 2700k color temp eqev to 325w hps. they seem to like the setup and are just starting to show sex. will know for sure next week.
> what do all ya stinkbuddys think?
> 
> peace


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 6, 2009)

guys i just did a calculation of how much power 4 600w hps, 1 215 T5, 2 650cfm fans, controlers, pumps, a/c, ect. would use.

i caculated an average of about 52kwh used per day or 1560kwh per month. @12cents per kwh that would be just under 190 dollars per month. is that number low?

please feel free to chime in.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 6, 2009)

andyman said:


> Last week or so I had a small pest problem (roolie pollies or pill bugs depending on were you live) anyway I found an easy solution. I found this little guy in the same room hybernating under a board. I picked him up and sat him on the totes. He started eating them up as soon as I backed away. Now he just sits there watching and laying on his fat little bug filled belly. check him out in the pic. havent named the little toad yet but I think I should, since he is helping me out.
> peace


Dude! I laughed so fucking hard! I want one too!

You should start a contest to name him!

Name that Toad...


----------



## andyman (Mar 6, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Nice healthy looking grow, Bro. Looks like you're making due real nice until the main growroom is finished. Looks like some sativas in there...what kind?


 Thanks
There just all bagseed in those pix.
I think mostly indica since most of the leaves are kinda broad. I ran these all first till I was familair with this system, (allways grew dirt before).

I have a few sativas in a diff spot , and they have long skiny leaves. But some of them bagseed look kinda like a hybrd mix of the 2 also. who knows might kick ass or might be the crown brown.


----------



## repvip (Mar 6, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> guys i just did a calculation of how much power 4 600w hps, 1 215 T5, 2 650cfm fans, controlers, pumps, a/c, ect. would use.
> 
> i caculated an average of about 52kwh used per day or 1560kwh per month. @12cents per kwh that would be just under 190 dollars per month. is that number low?
> 
> please feel free to chime in.


Sounds about right! Actually--dead on for my end.


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 6, 2009)

are you using a light mover for your 2x1000watts?


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry for the quote.......i meant a pound every 3 weeks.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 6, 2009)

u shuold read it before u start blowin it up


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Andyman I posted this earlier but I dont see it so Im gonna ask you again. Im building your contactor right now and I got all the parts
except the fuse. I think you said that it wasnt really needed but I just wanted to make sure?


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 6, 2009)

what kind of mod do you need for a window AC unit. The temp is about to heat up with spring coming so I need to cool my room I have 2x1000watts lights. Thanks for the help


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> ...or a mini-split AC. These are more efficient and don't take up floor space. Not much more than the portable with the external duct. Imagine just the grill of the AC unit mounted on the wall of your grow room - up high so the cold air will "sink" to the bottom of the room...
> 
> http://www.minisplitsystems.com/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=AS12-115V13H&gclid=CJCmwoH7jZkCFQ8eDQod5zunZg
> 
> I opted for the window mount as they are so affordable and I happen to have just one little window in my room that fits a 1 ton unit (12K BTU). $300 at Sears - Kenmore.


Hey Lion thanks for the ac help...i still cant find the $300 unit at sears your taking about...can you post a link ..thanks bra.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Andyman as soon as you get a chance I need a lil help with my contactor because its a lil differant than yours. Its a 30A two pole 120v contactor but it just looks differant than yours. I cant figure out where the wires go on mine acording to your plans. 
Mine looks like this, It's labels on it go like this if it was sittin on its base:

1/L1 3/L2


2/T1 3/T2


ok Theres a spot for the wires on each of those labels and then below the top row labels there are two more spots for wires that are not labeled


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey Lion thanks for the ac help...i still cant find the $300 unit at sears your taking about...can you post a link ..thanks bra.


Yo Dirt - this is the window mount I picked up... it was actually $339 but the clerk gave me another 10% off just for asking! So now that it is $299 - ask for the 10% off if you pick it up in store!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04275121000P?mv=rr


----------



## Jack Sprat (Mar 6, 2009)

All you guys should see this page. 

http://www.yardlover.com/products.php?pid=13100&gclid=COT7kqDZj5kCFShRagodLSvUbA

Aeroflow has the system, or part of it, for sale?

My clones are doing fine now but I didn't keep my Ph meter wet and I had to get the paper kit until I get a new probe.


----------



## valmeida (Mar 6, 2009)

I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the specs for the contacter. Can somebody post it or tell me what page it is on. I tried to runs a search but the Search option is not workings

thanks


----------



## tomdon (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey StinkBud, I have followed your plans exactly for the cloner. Built it and everything and it looks great, problem is I put 10 Ak clones in for 3 weeks but no roots whatsoever. I put 150ml of Clonex solution in what appeared to be about the right amount of water (compared to your pics), a green sludge did build up on the sides and pvc's. Ph was about 6 and ppm was 400. So my question is how much water did you put in with the 150ml of solution? What is your ppm at, and also any idea what the sludge could be? Oh and one last thing I did see one root develop for about two days then it disappeared. 

Your the man, keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## ifixbax (Mar 6, 2009)

As mentioned by others, the search function in this forum is not user friendly. As such, let's talk doors.

Using CO2 you have to have an airtight room. I know were not talking space shuttle doors here, but how do you mane a door air tight. Does it have to have only weather stripping with double rubber thingies on the bottom? Or do I have to some how need to put ruber sealing materials to literally hermetically seal this door???

TIA


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 6, 2009)

valmeida said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the specs for the contacter. Can somebody post it or tell me what page it is on. I tried to runs a search but the Search option is not workings
> 
> thanks


Pg. 169

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-169.html


----------



## edub30 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey fellow stinkbuddies... So here is the situation. I started from seeds and I currently have my babies in the veg unit under 4 48" T5's. I don't know the sex of my babies yet and I just finished reading a post about cloning and labeling then put the babies into flower to determine sex. Weed out the males, then weed out the male clones that was put in the unit. So the question is instead of doing all that, could I just leave it in the veg unit and change the light cycle to 12/12 and as soon as I find some ball sacks, quickly remove the males and put them back into veg??? This is my first grow and I don't know if will flower with T5's and also if this is too much stress on the plants. Also if its OK to do that, how big do my babies have to be? Right now they are 3 weeks old since they broke wool and are about 6" to 8" tall. They've been growing really fast. I just don't want to do like the other guy and have my roots get all tangled up in the flower unit. Any help will be appreciated. Keep up the good work Stink bud and Stink On!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 6, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> All you guys should see this page.
> 
> http://www.yardlover.com/products.php?pid=13100&gclid=COT7kqDZj5kCFShRagodLSvUbA
> 
> ...


Yeah - there is a Euro version too! They have been around for years... There is a great DIY for that on the internet. I built my Mom one and she grows killer basil and butter leaf lettuce in it! They rock! I was not hip to the cycle timing then or that you could remove the drain for a Stink-like AeroNFT unit... and I never dreamed of putting boo in one!

What kind of PH meter do you have? I never really keep my multi-meter wet (I put the little cap on with the probe still wet after I rinse it off with tap water). Are you supposed to actually leave it in a glass of water or some sort of solution or what exactly? I have been abusing mine for some time and it still works great (though I have not calibrated it in months!) They are not cheap so I would like to take care of it.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 6, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> As mentioned by others, the search function in this forum is not user friendly. As such, let's talk doors.
> 
> Using CO2 you have to have an airtight room. I know were not talking space shuttle doors here, but how do you mane a door air tight. Does it have to have only weather stripping with double rubber thingies on the bottom? Or do I have to some how need to put ruber sealing materials to literally hermetically seal this door???
> 
> TIA


Yeah - that will be more than enough!

...unless you want to get really crazy and recycle your dehumid and AC water for a TOTALLY closed system. In such a system you can capture the water your plants transpire (via the AC and dehumidifier waste water), nute and PH it and feed it to em again! I read in a mag about this guy, using a totally closed system, getting over 75 - 90% recirculation! I think it was this grower guy, Bruno - but I couldn't find the story on the internet... interesting stuff.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 7, 2009)

edub30 said:


> Hey fellow stinkbuddies... So here is the situation. I started from seeds and I currently have my babies in the veg unit under 4 48" T5's. I don't know the sex of my babies yet and I just finished reading a post about cloning and labeling then put the babies into flower to determine sex. Weed out the males, then weed out the male clones that was put in the unit. So the question is instead of doing all that, could I just leave it in the veg unit and change the light cycle to 12/12 and as soon as I find some ball sacks, quickly remove the males and put them back into veg??? This is my first grow and I don't know if will flower with T5's and also if this is too much stress on the plants. Also if its OK to do that, how big do my babies have to be? Right now they are 3 weeks old since they broke wool and are about 6" to 8" tall. They've been growing really fast. I just don't want to do like the other guy and have my roots get all tangled up in the flower unit. Any help will be appreciated. Keep up the good work Stink bud and Stink On!!!


I don't think you will need to put em back to veg - just flower em, determine sex, and put the females in the flower unit. If they are 4 inches now, they will be plenty big by the time they show their sex.

It is the photo period that counts - not the light type - your T5 lights will cause them to flower. Actually finishing with this light will not grow dense bud - but it would grow bud!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 7, 2009)

tomdon said:


> Hey StinkBud, I have followed your plans exactly for the cloner. Built it and everything and it looks great, problem is I put 10 Ak clones in for 3 weeks but no roots whatsoever. I put 150ml of Clonex solution in what appeared to be about the right amount of water (compared to your pics), a green sludge did build up on the sides and pvc's. Ph was about 6 and ppm was 400. So my question is how much water did you put in with the 150ml of solution? What is your ppm at, and also any idea what the sludge could be? Oh and one last thing I did see one root develop for about two days then it disappeared.
> 
> Your the man, keep up the good work buddy!


I am not Stink! ...but I have been doing much work with the Stinkbud AeroCloner. Below are my observations. They are not Stink certified - but I have 100% success with the following settings:

Sludge is never good! Sounds like you got something funky! You will need to clean that and start again. Cleanliness is really important when cloning!

Take it all apart, clean it well with soap and water, and some sort of disinfectant. Run it for 30 minutes with hot water and a mild bleach/water solution. Dump it, spray it down, run it for 30 minutes with straight, cold water. Dump it, spray it down, run it again for 10 minutes with cold water. Be sure there is no bleach odor. Wipe it down with a clean, lint-free cloth. Keep it clean! The unit is now ready to rock. Don't infect it with anything... only touch it with rubber gloves!

Water - if your water is over 200 PPM - you can not use it... Straight RO water is also not good - but you can bring it up to 135PPM with your tap water - or - the sure solution for us folks with bunk water - buy Arrowhead Mountain Spring Drinking Water! 5 gallons fills the 18 gallon Rubbermaid container to a nice level - they sell it in 2.5 gallon containers. This water is already at a good PH and PPM as is - about 6.0 and 100 - 140 PPM - you can lower it to 5.8 if you like... lower PH below 5.5 inhibits the growth of many types of fungus and bacteria... though the optimum rooting PH is more in the range of 6.0 to 6.3. Rather than adding Clonex to the res - just dip the cutting in it just before you place it in the neoprene collar.

From here it is hard to go wrong if you follow Stink's guide. Room temps are pretty broad, though the process certainly slows below 69 degrees. Don't add any humidity on purpose through the use of a dome or misting, etc. Be sure you are cycling your pump to keep your res temps down, and change the whole thing out at least every 10 days. Leave the lights on 24/7 - though they, theoretically should root faster in 18/6 light.

Not sure if you have experience with cuttings - and there are many schools of thoughts - and I have changed y method and thinking many times! Here is my current cutting technique in the Stink AeroCloner. Using this method I have been able to root all strains in about 7 days - 100%.

Lower cuts - as with all methods - root faster than cuts from the top of the plant - usually - but with the Stink system - I have found you can get excellent results from upper plant branches too! I like three nodes on my cuts... I trim the last node and make a 45 degree cut about 3/8 inch below that last node. For woodier cuts, I scrape away a bit of the skin, just below the finial node to the tip in three sections. Dip this in Clonex to the top of the trimmed node - pause for a few seconds and let the excess Clonex drip off. Place the cut in the Neoprene collar so the second node is just above the collar - with the cut node and tip, at least, an inch below the collar... longer is better but you don't want to make your 45 cut too far below the third node as the nodes are where the rooting hormones (auxins) are at. Do all this with rubber gloves, sterile scissors, razor, or scalpel. User your trusty 99 (rubbing alcohol of at least 91%) before taking all cuts.

OK - I hope I didn't come off as some sort of "know-it-all" - this is all just my personal experience. Stink is the man and his advice is word!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 7, 2009)

valmeida said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the specs for the contacter. Can somebody post it or tell me what page it is on. I tried to runs a search but the Search option is not workings
> 
> thanks


Bummer! Let's not get mad at people anymore for not being able to find something on this site... The search does not work for me at all - (Ubuntu and latest version of Firefox).

Stink - can I build you a site! This thread is too big - it needs a Forum on its own...

Thinking out loud: So, will the thread still be here when it hits HighTimes? Are you giving out this rollitup.org address? I'm afraid it will break! Is HT going to have a place next to Jorge Cervantes for Stink? Won't the posts skyrocket as soon as it hits HT?


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 7, 2009)

almost 5000 post this is one hell of a thread


----------



## andyman (Mar 7, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Andyman I posted this earlier but I dont see it so Im gonna ask you again. Im building your contactor right now and I got all the parts
> except the fuse. I think you said that it wasnt really needed but I just wanted to make sure?


 its not needed I had it on the first one I made, its just overkill.
got most of the parts now to build another timer/contactor unit. will post with directions and good pics soon


----------



## andyman (Mar 7, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Andyman as soon as you get a chance I need a lil help with my contactor because its a lil differant than yours. Its a 30A two pole 120v contactor but it just looks differant than yours. I cant figure out where the wires go on mine acording to your plans.
> Mine looks like this, It's labels on it go like this if it was sittin on its base:
> 
> 1/L1 3/L2
> ...


 you would conect the 2 lower legs that only have one male spade terminal on them. to power of the timer. that is were you cord goes that plugs into the timer as a trigger. when its energyized it will make the coil close 1/L1 and 2/T1 together so that it makes those to make a complete circut. and 3/L2 does the same to 4/T2. mine just had the two power or trigger wire spots one each side of the contactor and your has them on one side. what ever color you cut on your power strip cord (you only need one, since yours is a double pole you can use 2 power strips to control more pumps) any way what ever color say the white wire would be conected between 1/L1 and 2/T1 then you can 2 the 2nd power strip the same way from 3/L2 to 4/T2. The one I have pictured is using both black and white wires. its only nessasary to use one of them. I was super high when I made that one. if you need more help send me a private message and I will try to talk you through it, if you can make it past all my misspellings. lol


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 7, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> All you guys should see this page.
> 
> http://www.yardlover.com/products.php?pid=13100&gclid=COT7kqDZj5kCFShRagodLSvUbA
> 
> Aeroflow has the system, or part of it, for sale?


$421!?!? no thanks, 3" net pots (waste of space), looks like the pots are full of those water rocks too, those things are mold magnets. 8 gallon rez?why so you can fill it up every other day because your 20 plants drink it all. not a very well thought out design or price tag, but i bet theres still some goof balls out there buying them. they would shit if they found this site.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 7, 2009)

edub30 said:


> Hey fellow stinkbuddies... So here is the situation. I started from seeds and I currently have my babies in the veg unit under 4 48" T5's. I don't know the sex of my babies yet and I just finished reading a post about cloning and labeling then put the babies into flower to determine sex. Weed out the males, then weed out the male clones that was put in the unit. So the question is instead of doing all that, could I just leave it in the veg unit and change the light cycle to 12/12 and as soon as I find some ball sacks, quickly remove the males and put them back into veg??? This is my first grow and I don't know if will flower with T5's and also if this is too much stress on the plants. Also if its OK to do that, how big do my babies have to be? Right now they are 3 weeks old since they broke wool and are about 6" to 8" tall. They've been growing really fast. I just don't want to do like the other guy and have my roots get all tangled up in the flower unit. Any help will be appreciated. Keep up the good work Stink bud and Stink On!!!


have you ever looked into using dutch masters reverse?
http://www.4hydroponics.com/nutrients/reverse.asp


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Stink, so you say cuttings can be taken pretty far into flowering, if I had some sativas growing could I take the cuttings say 1-3 weeks into flowering so they don't get huge during veg?


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 7, 2009)

SB,are you harvesting this weekend? You said you had a bigger than usual harvest.

Let's see the  pics!


----------



## Jack Sprat (Mar 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - I was not hip to the cycle timing then or that you could remove the drain for a Stink-like AeroNFT unit... and I never dreamed of putting boo in one!
> 
> What kind of PH meter do you have? I never really keep my multi-meter wet (I put the little cap on with the probe still wet after I rinse it off with tap water). Are you supposed to actually leave it in a glass of water or some sort of solution or what exactly? I have been abusing mine for some time and it still works great (though I have not calibrated it in months!) They are not cheap so I would like to take care of it.



I have the Hanna "Checker", paid ~$30 for it. I like it but I thought I'd calibrate it and found that it wouldn't go down to 4.01 . I've got to go order a new probe today. The instructions say to put a few drops of 7.01 solution in the cap before you put it away. 

I was at a Hydro shop and the guy showed me the one he uses, He keeps his in a cup of water, but he had one of the fancy Hanna remote probe ones. I don't have $200 to spring for the cool ones.


----------



## Jack Sprat (Mar 7, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> $421!?!? no thanks, 3" net pots (waste of space), looks like the pots are full of those water rocks too, those things are mold magnets. 8 gallon rez?why so you can fill it up every other day because your 20 plants drink it all. not a very well thought out design or price tag, but i bet theres still some goof balls out there buying them. they would shit if they found this site.


I agree, they are pricy and not exactly a "clone" of the SB 2009. They must not have wnated to get in a patent war with SB.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> All you guys should see this page.
> 
> Aeroflow has the system, or part of it, for sale?
> 
> My clones are doing fine now but I didn't keep my Ph meter wet and I had to get the paper kit until I get a new probe.


Please don't spam this thread with unwanted sales promotions. Thank you.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

tomdon said:


> Hey StinkBud, I have followed your plans exactly for the cloner. Built it and everything and it looks great, problem is I put 10 Ak clones in for 3 weeks but no roots whatsoever. I put 150ml of Clonex solution in what appeared to be about the right amount of water (compared to your pics), a green sludge did build up on the sides and pvc's. Ph was about 6 and ppm was 400. So my question is how much water did you put in with the 150ml of solution? What is your ppm at, and also any idea what the sludge could be? Oh and one last thing I did see one root develop for about two days then it disappeared.
> 
> Your the man, keep up the good work buddy!


Your container need to be light tight. If you see anything green growing that means light is getting though and causing algae to grow.

Quickest fix is to use a black contractors bag to line the res and block out light.

You also need a black or dark blue top. The gray ones let in light.

Drain, clean and refill with water up to the bottom of the sprayer pipes.

Watch your room temps. If your room/water gets to hot you could end up with funk growing in your res.

Some strains take an unbelievable amount of time to root. Like I've said here before, my NYC Diesel takes 4 *weeks* to root while my Snowbud roots in 4 *days*. I have no idea why.

They all eventually pop roots so I've given up trying to figure out why some strains are so quick and some take so long.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hey Stink, so you say cuttings can be taken pretty far into flowering, if I had some sativas growing could I take the cuttings say 1-3 weeks into flowering so they don't get huge during veg?


I hate to say this because of love Sativas so much but they just don't work well indoors no matter what you do.

I've tried everything to keep them under control and they just grow too big anyway.

Remember my Skunk plant that had been flowering for 3 months? Guess what? It's still flowering. It's actually showing some new growth. WTF! It looks like I will harvest it at about 4 months of flowering.

On the other side of the scale I have a NYC Diesel plant that is finishing up nicely and ready to harvest. The only problem is it's one full batch back! I haven't even started the flush yet!

If I ran nothing but Diesel I could harvest every two weeks because it finishes so fast. It's a weird plant...takes almost as long to clone as it does to flower

So I recommend finding a mix. Something with a Sativa buzz and an Indica growth rate. Something like my Purple Silver is what you want.

It has the high of a nice Silver Haze. It's a huge producer with rock hard nugs. It smells and tastes just like Welches Grape Juice. 

The strains are out there bro, you just have to find them.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> As mentioned by others, the search function in this forum is not user friendly. As such, let's talk doors.
> 
> Using CO2 you have to have an airtight room. I know were not talking space shuttle doors here, but how do you mane a door air tight. Does it have to have only weather stripping with double rubber thingies on the bottom? Or do I have to some how need to put ruber sealing materials to literally hermetically seal this door???
> 
> TIA


You don't need to worry about weather stripping your door. I even left a gap under my door to allow air in when the exhaust fan is running.

I may loose a small amount of CO2 but not enough to worry about. 

The biggest improvement I found when using CO2 is adding a controller. That way your not pumping CO2 into the room when you don't need it.

I went through a tank a week with just timers. With a controller I only use 1 tank every 2 weeks.

A CO2 controller also keeps your flower room at the perfect PPM. Without a controller you are pretty much just guessing.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> SB,are you harvesting this weekend? You said you had a bigger than usual harvest.
> 
> Let's see the  pics!


I harvested yesterday! They are hanging up drying now. The Blueberry plants are the largest I've ever harvested with my system.

The tallest plant ended up 4 1/2 ft. high!

Every since I've had my veg plants under 24hrs light my harvest has grown.


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I hate to say this because of love Sativas so much but they just don't work well indoors no matter what you do.
> 
> I've tried everything to keep them under control and they just grow too big anyway.
> 
> ...


haha thanks man, most of my [FONT=&quot]quiver is in the right flowering time, I was looking at NYC Diesel, and Sour Diesel though. You say nycd is working out for you? Have you ever tried some sour d? Thanks![/FONT]


----------



## markj (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud, I gotta tell you... 
I've only grown in soil, and my current grow is in soil too. But, I've been following this thread and now my mind can't stop thinking bout hydro/aero-ponics. You and this whole thread inspired me, and now I'm sure that this is the way to go. 
The only problem I'm facing is that I'm growing in a closet which is relatively small. But i'm not giving up, and I'm troubling my mind to find a way for my next grow to be without soil. 
I'll probably need you guys to help me a bit when I'll be designing my next grow.

Thank you all...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> I have the Hanna "Checker", paid ~$30 for it. I like it but I thought I'd calibrate it and found that it wouldn't go down to 4.01 . I've got to go order a new probe today. The instructions say to put a few drops of 7.01 solution in the cap before you put it away.
> 
> I was at a Hydro shop and the guy showed me the one he uses, He keeps his in a cup of water, but he had one of the fancy Hanna remote probe ones. I don't have $200 to spring for the cool ones.


I rinse my meters in a jar of water with a teaspoon of bleach. I don't shake the meter off, I just put the cap back on right away.

The caps are sealed so the moisture has no way to evaporate.

Usually your tap water is above 6.5 PH. That means you only have to add PH down to bring it to 5.8. As long as you don't get crazy with the PH down any meter will work.

Now lets say you do get a flashing meter that says your PH is lower than the meter can handle. Then you either fucked up and added too much PH down or something is wrong with your water begin with. Those problems need to be fixed first. An RO machine will fix the water but only you can fix a heavy hand.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

markj said:


> StinkBud, I gotta tell you...
> I've only grown in soil, and my current grow is in soil too. But, I've been following this thread and now my mind can't stop thinking bout hydro/aero-ponics. You and this whole thread inspired me, and now I'm sure that this is the way to go.
> The only problem I'm facing is that I'm growing in a closet which is relatively small. But i'm not giving up, and I'm troubling my mind to find a way for my next grow to be without soil.
> I'll probably need you guys to help me a bit when I'll be designing my next grow.
> ...


Well stay tuned because soon I will launch StinkBud Jr. and baby Stinkbud.

My 6-hole StinkBud Jr. system has already produced two beautiful batches and the plans have been started for Baby Stinkbud.

I'm currently finishing up my video to be released soon. You guys are going to love it.


----------



## Jack Sprat (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Please don't spam this thread with unwanted sales promotions. Thank you.



Stink, I wasn't promoting the products, was just passing the info. I think your system is much better and more complete, and CHEAPER!

So are you harvesting this week> More bud porn please


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Every since I've had my veg plants under 24hrs light my harvest has grown.


That's interesting because I've read that other people couldn't tell a difference between 18hrs or 24hrs. Glad it works for you, I'll have to try it out.

Experimentation for the win!


----------



## markj (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Well stay tuned because soon I will launch StinkBud Jr. and baby Stinkbud.
> 
> My 6-hole StinkBud Jr. system has already produced two beautiful batches and the plans have been started for Baby Stinkbud.
> 
> I'm currently finishing up my video to be released soon. You guys are going to love it.


Definitely!! 
I think I do remember StinkBud Jr., it was the one with three plants on each row, wasn't it? I've got to back through the the thread and look for its dimensions. And can't wait to see how Baby Stinkbud looks like...

I'm sure the video will be great!!!

I'll try to take some pics later today or tomorrow of my grow space so you can see what I'm dealing with, and also understand the dilemmas that i'm facing.

cheers...


----------



## markj (Mar 7, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> That's interesting because I've read that other people couldn't tell a difference between 18hrs or 24hrs. Glad it works for you, I'll have to try it out.
> 
> Experimentation for the win!


I've been growing only in soil, and I've tried both 24/0 and 18/6 during vegging. I believe that my plants like it better when it's 18/6. I still use 24/0 on my clones though.


----------



## Senator (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If I ran nothing but Diesel I could harvest every two weeks because it finishes so fast. It's a weird plant...takes almost as long to clone as it does to flower


Hey Stink!

Is that the NYC Diesel or another flavor? What would you say your total grow time is on the strain and how long do you leave them in the cloner and veg units?

Also, is this the one you say is almost "too strong"?


----------



## tomdon (Mar 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Your container need to be light tight. If you see anything green growing that means light is getting though and causing algae to grow.
> 
> Quickest fix is to use a black contractors bag to line the res and block out light.
> 
> ...


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 7, 2009)

this is my first pic post so if i did this right this is the strain ive been talking about called wappa, 4 weeks into flowering and taking 5200ppms of nutes and no burn yet.(yes both of my ppm meters work and are calibrated) never had a grow like this until i found this site.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> That's interesting because I've read that other people couldn't tell a difference between 18hrs or 24hrs. Glad it works for you, I'll have to try it out.
> 
> Experimentation for the win!


It's not that they get bigger under 24/0 vs. 18/6. What happens is it takes longer for the plants to start flowering.

For example, at 18/6 I would see buds forming in 7-10 days. Now it's more like 12-15 days to see the same size buds.

So the plants are actually vegging under the 2-1000W HPS with CO2 for an extra 5 days before they start to flower.

Of course this also means that the plants take longer to finish. Staying with fairly fast strains has kept me within my harvest window. I've pretty much ditched my Sativa strains and I'm running mostly Indica/Sativa mixes now.

I've also had very good luck running 450ml of Clearex for a week straight. I'll make my final analysis with the crop I just harvested

So, why does this happen? I'll try to keep it simple...

Marijuana is referred to as a Short-Day plant.

The plants are constantly releasing a hormone that causes flowering. Light keeps the hormone from building up within the plant though.

The more light, the less hormone. Once the light falls to under 12 hours the plant's hormone level starts to build up. At some point it will reach a level that signals the plant to start flowering.

So when the plant is getting 24 hours of light it takes a little longer for the hormone level to get to the switching point (if that makes sense).


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 7, 2009)

so if i veg at 24 hours i can expect it to take about a week longer
with that being said can i expect it to stretch a little longer (my main strain only stretches 50 to 60%..so if i start at 2 feet it ends up 3 feet or a little more)
next question is would u say that ur plants stretch more since u started using co2>?
i wondering if ill get more stretch (i want more) once i get my co2 system


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 7, 2009)

stink.......
will u give us an updated harvest weight?
u said the plants are bigger and im wondering if ull have to change the name to 20 oz every 3 weeks lol


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 7, 2009)

Senator said:


> Hey Stink!
> 
> Is that the NYC Diesel or another flavor? What would you say your total grow time is on the strain and how long do you leave them in the cloner and veg units?
> 
> Also, is this the one you say is almost "too strong"?


Right now it takes about 4 weeks for the plants to pop roots. So most of them stay in the cloner for two rounds (6 weeks).

Once they pop roots they act just like any other strain. It grows fairly fast in veg once it gets to a decent size. But they are very slow starting.

I had two small NYCD plants that are staying in the veg unit another round because they never took off. 

So 6 weeks in the cloner and 6 weeks in the veg unit.

NYC Diesel finishes in about 7 weeks. It's by far the fastest strain I've ever grown.

It looks to be almost a pure Indica. The high feels like truck ran you over. Full on couch lock!


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

ive learned so much about aero from this thread i look forward to going aero in the future. thanks and i love your avatar pic. where did you come up with that?


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 7, 2009)

so i setup my cloner early in the week... the water PH was over 7.0 so i used ph down. now @ 5.8 , but the leaves on the plants are turnin yellow... so i checked the ppms today.. they at almost 1000 ppm... hmm?? only ting ive added to this water was ph down, and the 150ml of clonex.. is this water no good and should i get bottled water, or am i just being impatient and the plants are just adjusting to their new home? stink or any stinkbuddies, your help is appreciated.. peace


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 7, 2009)

SB, thanks for all great info on veging time and such. I've read that some memebers have remarked that some strains actually grow during darkness/take root better with darkness,2-6 hrs. Can you weigh in on this? I'd like to have an experiment were I could take different light periods, 18hr,20hr,22hr,24hr of veg and weigh the the same clones, plus mark how many days before budsites apeared. I think that would be interesting.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Andyman I ended up building the contactor before I read your post but here are some of the finished pics.
Also after I read your post I think I hooked up the wires wrong.
I think you were saying that the two prongs that are under the 1/L1 
are for both the positive and neg wires.
Then the two prongs directly oppisite under the 2/T1 
are for both the positive and neg wires.
I am also guessing that it doesnt matter which prong is positive or neg on the contactor just as long as the wire on the other side mathches colors (polarity)

Basicly I think you are saying that if I looked at the contactor from the top
and split it down the midlle verticly,
the left side would be for one power strip and the right side would be for another power strip

Please just look at my pics and see if that looks right, if not is what I just explained to you seem like thats right?

Also does it matter which side gets the power strip end of the cord. 
From what I understand the 2/T1 side gets it


----------



## andyman (Mar 8, 2009)

markj said:


> I've been growing only in soil, and I've tried both 24/0 and 18/6 during vegging. I believe that my plants like it better when it's 18/6. I still use 24/0 on my clones though.


Im a firm beliver that plants , like us, need sleep time too. Mine seem to grow more during there 6 off time. This is there time to heal and fix them selfs. just my 2c


----------



## andyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Andyman I ended up building the contactor before I read your post but here are some of the finished pics.
> Also after I read your post I think I hooked up the wires wrong.
> I think you were saying that the two prongs that are under the 1/L1
> are for both the positive and neg wires.
> ...


 yes this will work, but
you really only need say the white wire on it, reconect the black and green. or leave it like it is. if you reconect the black wire you can add a 2nd powerstrip doing the same thing with the white wire on it. def hook up that ground though (green wire) doesnt matter which one you use cause there is no + and - with ac just dc like a car battery. as long as you keep the colors the same. or you can leave it like you have it. my first one was like that but I was toasted when I built it and forgot I only need to make it interupt one side as a switch. hope you understand my giberish. good job. peace


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> so if i veg at 24 hours i can expect it to take about a week longer
> with that being said can i expect it to stretch a little longer (my main strain only stretches 50 to 60%..so if i start at 2 feet it ends up 3 feet or a little more)
> next question is would u say that ur plants stretch more since u started using co2>?
> i wondering if ill get more stretch (i want more) once i get my co2 system


I flowered my last plants at 6-8". They are already 3 ft. high in only two weeks.

Last night 3 of my plants grew 2" in just one night! WTF!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> this is my first pic post so if i did this right this is the strain ive been talking about called wappa, 4 weeks into flowering and taking 5200ppms of nutes and no burn yet.(yes both of my ppm meters work and are calibrated) never had a grow like this until i found this site.


That's crazy! It's amazing how much nutes some strains can take. My Snowbud is the same way.

I can't wait to see how it all comes out. Thanks for the pics bro and keep them coming.

Good job!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

tomdon said:


> StinkBud said:
> 
> 
> > Your container need to be light tight. If you see anything green growing that means light is getting though and causing algae to grow.
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> SB, thanks for all great info on veging time and such. I've read that some memebers have remarked that some strains actually grow during darkness/take root better with darkness,2-6 hrs. Can you weigh in on this? I'd like to have an experiment were I could take different light periods, 18hr,20hr,22hr,24hr of veg and weigh the the same clones, plus mark how many days before budsites apeared. I think that would be interesting.


The whole clone thing is a non issue for me. Right now I have way too many clones already rooted. I always have more clones than I could ever use.

Ask Dirt or Andy if they have any clone issues? I bet they say the same thing as me. Too many clones!


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's crazy! It's amazing how much nutes some strains can take. My Snowbud is the same way.
> 
> I can't wait to see how it all comes out. Thanks for the pics bro and keep them coming.
> 
> Good job!



thanks stink, ill keep the pics coming but i have to speak up on this cuz no one else has, on top of being a pot guru, your an amazing fuckin photographer, some of your pics you take look like shit out of a magizine. ive got a decent camera that is at 7.8 megapixels it takes pretty good pics but they arent anything compaired to what you have goin on.


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Stink or any other buddies that have been following along. I know that you say that if your water's ppm is over 200 that you recomend a RO machine. The question I have is my tap water is at 280, do you think that is too high or do you think its workable.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> thanks stink, ill keep the pics coming but i have to speak up on this cuz no one else has, on top of being a pot guru, your an amazing fuckin photographer, some of your pics you take look like shit out of a magizine. ive got a decent camera that is at 7.8 megapixels it takes pretty good pics but they arent anything compaired to what you have goin on.


Thank you very much! That's really nice of you to say.

I wish I could show you guys my work. I'm sure many of you would love it.

I just bought the new Canon 5D MKII. It's 21MP. I also have a really nice quiver of lenses.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 8, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stink or any other buddies that have been following along. I know that you say that if your water's ppm is over 200 that you recomend a RO machine. The question I have is my tap water is at 280, do you think that is too high or do you think its workable.


That's OK. Just stop using Cal-Mag in your formula. You won't need it...


----------



## Shrike (Mar 8, 2009)

Hell uv a nice camera, Stink! I'm jealous as can be. Damn, you could print wall sized clear prints with that set up. Nice pick...



StinkBud said:


> Thank you very much! That's really nice of you to say.
> 
> I wish I could show you guys my work. I'm sure many of you would love it.
> 
> I just bought the new Canon 5D MKII. It's 21MP. I also have a really nice quiver of lenses.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 8, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hell uv a nice camera, Stink! I'm jealous as can be. Damn, you could print wall sized clear prints with that set up. Nice pick...


What are we gonna do when the thread hits 420 pages! Wow, Stink!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> this is my first pic post so if i did this right this is the strain ive been talking about called wappa, 4 weeks into flowering and taking 5200ppms of nutes and no burn yet.(yes both of my ppm meters work and are calibrated) never had a grow like this until i found this site.


5200!! Wow - looks perfect! My meter would not read that! Is your meter actually an EC meter converting to PPM's? If so - what does 1.0ms = in PPM?

Do you flush along the way too? If so, how often?

Thanks!


----------



## andyman (Mar 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The whole clone thing is a non issue for me. Right now I have way too many clones already rooted. I always have more clones than I could ever use.
> 
> Ask Dirt or Andy if they have any clone issues? I bet they say the same thing as me. Too many clones!


 I originally took like 4 or more clones from each plant I had, incase some didnt make it. Now I have so many I keep putting the extras in dirt to transplant outdoors. I have no more room cause every thing I put into the cloner gets roots and lives. I cant wait to find out what some of my bagseeds are (male or female) just so I can throw the males out to make room. I had to add nuits to one of my cloners cause they all have roots and no were to put them yet to veg. I use strait tap water and add nothing else. shit I havent even changed the water in over a month in any of my systems. The veg and flower use so much water up that I just keep adding water and nuits. I havent cleaned my veg unit for over 2 months and it smell fine and there thriving great. My tap water is about 250-280ppm and I still use a little cal-mag. seems to work fine. I do have to add about 2 cap fulls of ph down though. to my veg unit.
peace


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 8, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> so i setup my cloner early in the week... the water PH was over 7.0 so i used ph down. now @ 5.8 , but the leaves on the plants are turnin yellow... so i checked the ppms today.. they at almost 1000 ppm... hmm?? only ting ive added to this water was ph down, and the 150ml of clonex.. is this water no good and should i get bottled water, or am i just being impatient and the plants are just adjusting to their new home? stink or any stinkbuddies, your help is appreciated.. peace


What is the PPM of your water?

If your water is 1000PPM without nutes - your water likely has too much of something in it. Try bottled drinking water - or ad a bit of CalMag to distilled/purified water.

If you just put em in - even on Monday - it is likely that you will not see roots yet... I have trouble being patient too. One things for sure, lookin' at em doesn't speed things up - I know that firsthand! I suppose I am fussy!

Yellowing leaves is normal - and often signals the sign of roots!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 8, 2009)

andyman said:


> I originally took like 4 or more clones from each plant I had, incase some didnt make it. Now I have so many I keep putting the extras in dirt to transplant outdoors. I have no more room cause every thing I put into the cloner gets roots and lives. I cant wait to find out what some of my bagseeds are (male or female) just so I can throw the males out to make room. I had to add nuits to one of my cloners cause they all have roots and no were to put them yet to veg. I use strait tap water and add nothing else. shit I havent even changed the water in over a month in any of my systems. The veg and flower use so much water up that I just keep adding water and nuits. I havent cleaned my veg unit for over 2 months and it smell fine and there thriving great. My tap water is about 250-280ppm and I still use a little cal-mag. seems to work fine. I do have to add about 2 cap fulls of ph down though. to my veg unit.
> peace


No sheit?! I'm way too paranoid! I need to ease up on my attack on germs that aren't even threre! Ha ha You rock, AndyMan!


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 9, 2009)

ppm of water is around 400 pre-clonex... after clonex its around 1000ppm.. they were in the rockwool cube from co-op still when i first put them in there... not a good move i think. the roots were gettin all brown and shit. so i cut them from the rockwool cubes and are lettin them re-root... did this to a green crack clone i had, and shes nice and healthy.. seem like it was only the ones in the cubes that were gettin like this.. anyways, got rid of cubes and also cleaned and refreshed res.. they seem to be adjusting but it looks like my kaia kush is gettin claw leaves... over nute i guess.. gunna have to do another res change w/ out the clonex, abd bottled drinking water.. thank for the help. peace



LionsRoor said:


> What is the PPM of your water?
> 
> If your water is 1000PPM without nutes - your water likely has too much of something in it. Try bottled drinking water - or ad a bit of CalMag to distilled/purified water.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyman (Mar 9, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> ppm of water is around 400 pre-clonex... after clonex its around 1000ppm.. they were in the rockwool cube from co-op still when i first put them in there... not a good move i think. the roots were gettin all brown and shit. so i cut them from the rockwool cubes and are lettin them re-root... did this to a green crack clone i had, and shes nice and healthy.. seem like it was only the ones in the cubes that were gettin like this.. anyways, got rid of cubes and also cleaned and refreshed res.. they seem to be adjusting but it looks like my kaia kush is gettin claw leaves... over nute i guess.. gunna have to do another res change w/ out the clonex, abd bottled drinking water.. thank for the help. peace


just use plain ol water or buy some good water. dont put anything like clonex or nuits in. Like stinkbud says make them lil bastards grow roots if they want some nuits or food. Trust me if the temp is not to hot or too cold they will pop roots. I even got a fan leave I trimmed off to start roots.


----------



## andyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Well out of the 12 bagseed I started flowering 10 are male, 1 is def female, & 1 is still to close to tell yet. That sucks. I thought about 5 days ago that most of them were male, but I wanted to wait till it looked like a bannana tree first. lol
ohh well now I can kill a bunch to make room for others.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 9, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> 5200!! Wow - looks perfect! My meter would not read that! Is your meter actually an EC meter converting to PPM's? If so - what does 1.0ms = in PPM?
> 
> Do you flush along the way too? If so, how often?
> 
> Thanks!


heres the meters i use, i just type ppm meter in the ebay search and this is the first one. its under $20 and works perfect.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Meter-Tester-Water-ppm-Purity-Filter_W0QQitemZ370168888066QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370168888066&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

i dont flush along the way, this is my first grow with stinks system and i havnt been able to burn this strain yet, today they are at 5400ppms and ill wait a few days before i crank it up any more.


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey man great Post and great grow... Very sweet settup, I wish I could clap my shoes together and I had the same settup.

One thing I noticed not sure if anyone else said something about this, I am a newb and don't really know anything about aeroponics.

But Those roots look like they have alittle root rot. I've seen pictures of very healthy roots and they were completely white, So it seems like you have some light leaking into your roots.
I noticed your Tupperware was blue, If you simply bought a $2 can of black spray paint it would keep the light out and the roots wouldn't been brown like in some of your pictures

Not trying to criticize, but the roots might grow just that much bigger if they don't have root rot, Whatever you can do for the cancer patients right


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and here is the picture I'm talking about, very white roots


----------



## andyman (Mar 9, 2009)

auto1986 said:


> Oh and here is the picture I'm talking about, very white roots


After the first dozen pages or so, stinkbud tells that they turn brown from the organic nuits, liquid Karma is real dark and stains them brown. There still healthy just stained brown. Hope this helps.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 9, 2009)

does anyone know if u stunt plants if u raise the ppm too high?
i had a dwc grow where i didnt change the water and even though the ph was perfect i was at 6.0 ec and it didnt grow as robust


----------



## robotninja (Mar 9, 2009)

auto1986 said:


> Oh and here is the picture I'm talking about, very white roots


Yea, those are roots from a DWC system, dwc and aeroponics are 2 completely different things. Stinkbuds Aeroponics system uses organic nutrients (namely Liquid Karma) which make for the brown color, dwc doesn't.


----------



## itisagift (Mar 9, 2009)

i have the same 396 gph pump that you have. if your using 1/2 inch pvc for the watering how do you or what do you use to connect the pvc to the pump?


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow Stink awesome Grow man.... i read the whole fucking thread in like 3 days hahaha

Anyway i have adopted your Grow set up, at this stage i have built the Cloner and today is day 14 and there are certainly roots in there!!! I been growing in coco for years now and thought this seemed so much simpler and guess what it worked!!!hahaha

Rightio, Now i've built my flowering Set up pretty much only a few finishing touch's to lay on it before its operational... At day 21 when the clones are ready for Veg... is that when its time to add nutrients? Do i slowly build up the nutrients everyday so they get used to them? Also i dont have the brands that you are talking about, so would a simple Canna A & B formula be ok for this style set up? Or perhaps Dutch master A &B? They are pretty much the 2 that i have availiable to me unless i order over the net or something...

Anyway Stink... Much +rep!


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and by the way... I didnt want to fork out so much for one of those timers to get the watering sequence the same as you have it, so i used a normal analog timer and set it for 15 min on and 15 off and i havent had any problems with watering the cones so that may be a cheaper option.


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 9, 2009)

Go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a a 1/2" pvc threaded adapter. It has thread on one side that screws into the pump and the other side has a 1/2" slip joint that accepts the 1/2" pipe that you cement in place. I also use some teflon tape on the threads to insure a good seal. good luck.


itisagift said:


> i have the same 396 gph pump that you have. if your using 1/2 inch pvc for the watering how do you or what do you use to connect the pvc to the pump?


----------



## southern homegrower (Mar 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have sealed and vented lights. I draw my air from another room and vent into the attic so I don't suck out all the CO2.
> 
> I use a 440 CFM fan for the lights and a 200 CFM fan to vent my room.
> 
> ...


i have a ac vent in my growroom should i cover it if i want to use co2


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 9, 2009)

Stink I know you can appreciate this. My Blueberry made little bannanas and I see at least one mature seed(do you?) but I am sure there are more. You may remember the plant I harvested early for meds a couple weeks ago. I found one seed in it and it was mature. There have NOT been ANY males in the room. I hope my other strains got some pollen too since there are different stages of flowering in there! Also one of these has light damage(how does white weed smoke?). I think most will be getting harvested really soon. I need medicine for pain so I want some a little past prime and most prime time if you follow me. Any advise on THIS would be appreciated. They wil have been flushed for one week on Thursday. Enjoy the pics from my little junky Nikon D80! Sweet camera Stink!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 10, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> heres the meters i use, i just type ppm meter in the ebay search and this is the first one. its under $20 and works perfect.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Meter-Tester-Water-ppm-Purity-Filter_W0QQitemZ370168888066QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370168888066&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> i dont flush along the way, this is my first grow with stinks system and i havnt been able to burn this strain yet, today they are at 5400ppms and ill wait a few days before i crank it up any more.


Wow - score - great deal! 5400 and climbing...!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 10, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Wow Stink awesome Grow man.... i read the whole fucking thread in like 3 days hahaha
> 
> Anyway i have adopted your Grow set up, at this stage i have built the Cloner and today is day 14 and there are certainly roots in there!!! I been growing in coco for years now and thought this seemed so much simpler and guess what it worked!!!hahaha
> 
> ...


Yeah - Matty - I also moved to the Stink system from Coco. It has been quite a change but I love it!

I too was wondering about other nutes as I had some Advanced available... Stink has stated that the organic Botanicare he uses has the best flavor... I figure why not go all the way - so I too went with the Botanicare... I have to say, it tastes better than Advanced! ha ha Once I get through a batch or two, I did want to try something else - for comparison sake. I would like to see how you fare with other brands.

I also questioned the strength of nutes when you go to veg - and got a few different answers... The guide says start at 1500 and move up to 2000. I started at about 1350 and that seemed a touch hot for my strain of OG Kush (some leaf tips curling over) - so I backed it down to 950 and all looks well. I am scrambling to finish my flower unit! I thought I was running the show...

I too found the aerocloner to be magically easy! I put the first veg unit in action last week, and number 2 went in today. Stinkin' it up!


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 10, 2009)

doublebubble you might want to adjust the white balance on your camera... those buds look really nice , but the yellow pics just dont do it justice.. peace


----------



## ste147 (Mar 10, 2009)

STINKBUD: u got any links online for a decent aeroponics system to use? im looking to grow around 6-8 plants and im from the uk.

cheers mate


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 10, 2009)

ste147 said:


> STINKBUD: u got any links online for a decent aeroponics system to use? im looking to grow around 6-8 plants and im from the uk.
> 
> cheers mate


lmfao are you serious? go to page 75 of this thread. its cheaper to build one of these and you wont be sorry you did.


----------



## ste147 (Mar 10, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> lmfao are you serious? go to page 75 of this thread. its cheaper to build one of these and you wont be sorry you did.


looks really complicated, does it work just as good as say if i went and bought an 8 pot amazon one?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 10, 2009)

hey stink
my timer on my lights burned out and my lights was on for 23 hours
is this BAD or will they be ok
i put another timer on them and started lights out 
thanks for any help


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 10, 2009)

lol... trust me its not complicated. a monkey can build this thing. i built it when i was partially retarded from smokin so much.. and guess what? it WORKS!  Stink ur the man!




ste147 said:


> looks really complicated, does it work just as good as say if i went and bought an 8 pot amazon one?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 10, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Stink I know you can appreciate this. My Blueberry made little bannanas and I see at least one mature seed(do you?) but I am sure there are more. You may remember the plant I harvested early for meds a couple weeks ago. I found one seed in it and it was mature. There have NOT been ANY males in the room. I hope my other strains got some pollen too since there are different stages of flowering in there! Also one of these has light damage(how does white weed smoke?). I think most will be getting harvested really soon. I need medicine for pain so I want some a little past prime and most prime time if you follow me. Any advise on THIS would be appreciated. They wil have been flushed for one week on Thursday. Enjoy the pics from my little junky Nikon D80! Sweet camera Stink!


I love the photos bro! Thanks for sharing.

That's cool that you got some male bananas. That's a perfect way to describe them. I see them late in flower on my Blueberry also. If I see them I'll pull them off and put them on a earlier batch of plants.

The seeds will only produce female plants. If the seed came from the same plant then it will be just like a clone.

Many times the seeds don't pop at all. I was all excited with last breeding I did. I mixed my BB with some Snowbud. The plants looked phat and all purple. But it didn't taste very good and not many crystals. Oh well.

This time I mixed some Skunk with my Blueberry, Purple Silver and Goo. One of the plants is 3 times the size of everything else!

Would you like to have your photos kick ass even more? Get a white piece of paper and go into your flower room when the lights are on.

Now set your white balance to manual. Point the camera at the white paper and set the white balance.

Don't forget to select manual white balance on your top dial. (vs. auto. daylight, cloudy,etc...)

I'm not sure of the exact details with your Nikon but I know you can do this. 

Once you set a manual white balance you won't have to do it again unless you overwrite it.

Try it and post some more pics. You can do it bro, it's hard the first time but too easy after that...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 10, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I also questioned the strength of nutes when you go to veg - and got a few different answers... The guide says start at 1500 and move up to 2000. I started at about 1350 and that seemed a touch hot for my strain of OG Kush (some leaf tips curling over) - so I backed it down to 950 and all looks well. I am scrambling to finish my flower unit! I thought I was running the show...


Are the leaves curling up and over on the sides. Check out the photo I've included. If this is what you are talking about then this is a normal trait for the strain.

If the leaves are curling down, like a bird claw then that means you are too hot. Usually you will see tip burn long before you see the claw.

It looks like strains with more Indica like a low PPM and strains with more Sativa love the high doses.

Eventually if we all work together we can dial in every popular strain in the StinkBud system.

I've been experimenting (duh) lately with my nutes in the flower room. I've been running the grow formula for the first 2 weeks with Sweet added. 

I find they stay a nice dark green during the whole stretch now. Before they would be a light green and then turn dark after the main stretch.

I'm getting ready to start my flush on one of my flower systems and I'm trying something new. I'm going to run Sweet instead of Clearex for the whole flush. 

I love experimenting!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 10, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> my timer on my lights burned out and my lights was on for 23 hours
> is this BAD or will they be ok
> i put another timer on them and started lights out
> thanks for any help


No worries bro! It takes a long time for plants to revert to veg mode. 

Back in my soil days sometimes I would harvest most of the buds and then put the plant back under 24/0. In about 10-14 days new growth would appear. It worked great because the root system had already developed.

I even did this to one plant twice. It ended up looking like a big afro with a million tiny buds!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

Update pic of netting. It seeme to be working great. it holds the shoots straight up.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Update pic of netting. It seeme to be working great. it holds the shoots straight up.


That's interesting. So if I'm seeing that right, you kept the inner supports and expanded at the top. I was thinking of keeping the outer supports and losing the inner ones...


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm flushing with onlysweet also. Curious about results


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> That's interesting. So if I'm seeing that right, you kept the inner supports and expanded at the top. I was thinking of keeping the outer supports and losing the inner ones...


 
something like that.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 10, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> doublebubble you might want to adjust the white balance on your camera... those buds look really nice , but the yellow pics just dont do it justice.. peace


Thanks man. I agree the HPS sucks I just don't know how to adjust the white balance yet. I understand the concept but I have never done it and am not sure how you know when it is right or is it what looks most like it really looks?


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I love the photos bro! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> That's cool that you got some male bananas. That's a perfect way to describe them. I see them late in flower on my Blueberry also. If I see them I'll pull them off and put them on a earlier batch of plants.
> 
> ...


I will do that once the lights come on in around 4 hours. It looks like some are self pollenated and others cross pollenated at least between the BB which did all come from seed so there are some differences. You see how different some look. If I had a plant that naturally split and got huge or one that had a cola twice the size of others if I reveg and then take clones will they show the same traits?

Hey Stink, what do you do when you get some killer but don't know the strain and find one seed and it pops and is a female? Other than thank your lucky weed gods, LOL! I have coined it "Happy Daze" for my records but it looks great and smells like juicy fruit gum. It was incredible smoke. Is there some way to identify it or do I just name it or it crossed to BB when I do that?

Better Pics later!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Update pic of netting. It seeme to be working great. it holds the shoots straight up.


Choice! I like it - I am going to net too!


----------



## ihaveadream (Mar 10, 2009)

Stinkbud

I am having a little problem with my plants they were all grown from seed ina rockwool cube inside the netted pots. Some of the plants grew mold in the rockwoool the first few weeks. these plants now have yellowing of the bottom leaves. at about 4 weeks i sprayed the cube with a very dilute water and hydrogen peroxide solution. The plants with this problem have substantially less aggresive root development now and I am trying to fix this do you have any suggestions?


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 10, 2009)

i was having the same problem with the rockwool, but i saw it within a few days.. i cut as far down the stem that i could and am re-rooting them... they were drooped ovre for about 12-18 hrs, but are back standing up and seem to be adjusting. id rather re-root them and wait 2 weeks than to lose all the clones due to root rot. so id say cut em and re-root, if that helps any..




EDIT: i started a few from seeds, i remember someone saying to pop the seeds, then rapid root them until the sprout is about 2 inches tall, then remove them from the rapid rooter and transfer them into the cloner. am i correct?? this thread is so long its kinda hard to find this stuff. but hey, atleast i read the ENTIRE thread before i asked any questions.. 



ihaveadream said:


> Stinkbud
> 
> I am having a little problem with my plants they were all grown from seed ina rockwool cube inside the netted pots. Some of the plants grew mold in the rockwoool the first few weeks. these plants now have yellowing of the bottom leaves. at about 4 weeks i sprayed the cube with a very dilute water and hydrogen peroxide solution. The plants with this problem have substantially less aggresive root development now and I am trying to fix this do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Kengi9999 (Mar 10, 2009)

itisagift said:


> i have the same 396 gph pump that you have. if your using 1/2 inch pvc for the watering how do you or what do you use to connect the pvc to the pump?


i couldnt find ecoplus pumps , i got a very similar active aqua one , and had the same problem, found some 1/2" flex pvc ips at home depot , fits the smallest pump fitting(1/4") great and rite into the tee right above it. hope this helps


----------



## andyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Kengi9999 said:


> i couldnt find ecoplus pumps , i got a very similar active aqua one , and had the same problem, found some 1/2" flex pvc ips at home depot , fits the smallest pump fitting(1/4") great and rite into the tee right above it. hope this helps


I have never had a problem with this and have several dif type pumps. I just get a male treaded end that is 1/2 pvc and *the inside diameter of that fitting is a little smaller than the inside diameter of the regular pipe*. it slides on tight to every pump ive bought. I also havent glued anything I put together and for 3 months now nothing has ever came loose, not even once.


----------



## andyman (Mar 10, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> i was having the same problem with the rockwool, but i saw it within a few days.. i cut as far down the stem that i could and am re-rooting them... they were drooped ovre for about 12-18 hrs, but are back standing up and seem to be adjusting. id rather re-root them and wait 2 weeks than to lose all the clones due to root rot. so id say cut em and re-root, if that helps any..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest anyone starting from seeds get a sprouter. under $10 at most hardware stores. its for making sprouts you eat in a salad. you put the seeds in and pour the water in it and it runs down the channels. Most sprout in the first day. by day 5-7 your sprout is long enough to put into a neoprene net collar. check these pix out. I have done all kinds of veggies and am doing tree seeds also. or arborvitat or how ever thats spelled. I have great sucsess. I cover it with a towel to keep light from going inside too.

edit
also 3rd pic are Dutch Passion Blueberry fem. only got 3. put them all in the sprouter last night and they have all poped. By next week, or sooner, they will be long enough to fit into the neoprene collars.
peace


----------



## andyman (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone have anyluck with them free power skunk seeds from attitude. Mine are growing awsome and I dont want to just pitch them. Was thinking about using them for outdoor and crossing them with a more indica type to make a hybrid, since its way way sativa. Anyone have a good grow with these? Ive heard many complaints about the amount of time it takes to bud. Ive started budding mine in dirt so I can transplant them outside and they have the full summer to catch up. but since they will allready be started budding, think they will stay budding or revert back to flower?
thanks


----------



## alsoranmike (Mar 10, 2009)

andyman said:


> I suggest anyone starting from seeds get a sprouter. under $10 at most hardware stores. its for making sprouts you eat in a salad. you put the seeds in and pour the water in it and it runs down the channels. Most sprout in the first day. by day 5-7 your sprout is long enough to put into a neoprene net collar. check these pix out. I have done all kinds of veggies and am doing tree seeds also. or arborvitat or how ever thats spelled. I have great sucsess. I cover it with a towel to keep light from going inside too.


lol, andy the never ending tinkerer.

gotta go find me one of these "sprouters".

the wife keeps bugging me to get her herb garden up and running, and this thing sounds like it may do the job perfectly.


----------



## andyman (Mar 10, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> lol, andy the never ending tinkerer.
> 
> gotta go find me one of these "sprouters".
> 
> the wife keeps bugging me to get her herb garden up and running, and this thing sounds like it may do the job perfectly.


I plan on settin up 3 stinkbud systems in my kitchen just for fresh veggies all year round. My girlfriend is very understanding about my projects, lol.
Ive got a few tomatos in with my mj now just as a practice run with them. also in my sprouter Ive got arborvities (sp) evergreens, blueberry mj seeds, and watermelon seeds. Im going to see if I can run the watermellon in the stinbud system. Word of warning Tomatos dont like as high of nuits as weed plant do, and are less forgiving in the begining.


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 10, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - Matty - I also moved to the Stink system from Coco. It has been quite a change but I love it!
> 
> I too was wondering about other nutes as I had some Advanced available... Stink has stated that the organic Botanicare he uses has the best flavor... I figure why not go all the way - so I too went with the Botanicare... I have to say, it tastes better than Advanced! ha ha Once I get through a batch or two, I did want to try something else - for comparison sake. I would like to see how you fare with other brands.
> 
> ...


Hey, Yeh i might have to run with the dutch master advanced for the Veg stage as i have a couple of litres of it left over and i really dont wanna waste it at 50 bucks a pop hahaha so i will certainly let you know how i go with this. With coco i usually run the TDS no higher than 1400ppm max, is it because there is no medium which can lock nutrients in that you can run such a high TDS?

I wasnt going to but last night i decided to start building a Veg system. I dont really need it at this stage as i was going to go straight from the cloner to the Flowering setup but fuck it i'll need it so may aswell make sure it works properly now and build one.

Last night i had the liberty of helping my mate out last night... we took all the clones off the same plants at the same time and 15 went into my aero cloning system while 15 went into rockwool cubes. Last night i had to help my mate pot all of his into coco while all i did was check mine and move them under the bigger light. NOW I KNOW WHY THIS SET UP OF YOURS STINK KICKS ARSE OVER ANYTHING ELSE!!!!


----------



## andyman (Mar 10, 2009)

page 420 lets all burn one


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks master stink
you always have the answer
you the man


----------



## davedub69 (Mar 10, 2009)

who would have thought 420 pages??? I agree, everybody spark it up to a fabulous 420 pages of STINK WISDOM!!!!!


----------



## car washer (Mar 10, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> i was having the same problem with the rockwool, but i saw it within a few days.. i cut as far down the stem that i could and am re-rooting them... they were drooped ovre for about 12-18 hrs, but are back standing up and seem to be adjusting. id rather re-root them and wait 2 weeks than to lose all the clones due to root rot. so id say cut em and re-root, if that helps any..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am new but just went through with 5 plants from seed. Here is what worked for me...
Day 1 start germ in paper towels
Day 2 move seeds with 1/8 to 1/4 inch tap root to PH'd rapid rooters with a little Superthrive in humidome with heatmat
Day 3 Put seedlings in humidome under T5 
Day 4 tap roots are 3/4 inch out of rapid rooters in humidome. Tray of ph'd water with superthrive filled to within 1/4" of bottom of rapid rooters
Day 5 Break open rapid rooters carefully and move all seedlings into system. 1st set of true leaves are opening strong. BEGIN VEG FORMULA IMMEDIATELY AT 750 PPM. I lost a batch by waiting to give nutrients (they died after 1 week with only ph'd water & Superthrive in system). DON'T WAIT. Put under 600 MH light at 2'6" Within 8 hours under MH and in system they really started to look healthy.
Day 6 Increase PPM to 930 
Day 7 Increase PPM to 1010
Day 8 Increase PPM to 1200
Day 10 Increase PPM to 1320
Day 11 Increase PPM to 1510

My plants are currently growing like crazy at 1700 ppm and they are still in Veg. SB might tell you to go straight to 1500 PPM on day 1 in system but I was chicken and what I did worked great with Dutch Passion Blueberry.

Always keep Rez at 5.8 

Good luck.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 10, 2009)

I pre-set the white balance according to the instructions in the manual. I think these look more like it. 
What do you think Stink? Thanks for the encouragement. You can expect to see better pics from me in the future!
These are for you StinkBud!

BTW does the strain in the first pic look familiar? It is the one that smells like Juicy Fruit gum and was really good but finding out the name is not an option. I call it Happy Daze! I hope to cross it with BB eventually. How long do you have to wait to pop a seed after it is harvested or what should be done to it first? Thanks master!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 10, 2009)

FredSavage said:


> i started a few from seeds, i remember someone saying to pop the seeds, then rapid root them until the sprout is about 2 inches tall, then remove them from the rapid rooter and transfer them into the cloner. am i correct??


That's the way I do it. I also put them right into the veg unit after I take them out of the Rapid Rooter plug.


----------



## pitmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

hey stink I'm just an old dirt farmer but my buddy and i have read your whole thread and have a few questions 1 can we use the 3.75 neopreme plugs and net pots. It seem to us that the plugs from the ezcloner would be to small to run from clone to flower. Can you do that. Or our the larger plugs better I work at one of the local grow stores and have actcess to everything you've talk about. Im running Ak 47 nycd pineapple and sage. please let me know about the plug size


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 10, 2009)

saw the info in the back of hightimes for next months issue........pound every three weeks i just got about stinks article..........
so ill be reading it in about a month i guess


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 10, 2009)

andyman said:


> page 420 lets all burn one


Wait does more than one count? Hurry and get to 421 if not. I may have already burned two.


----------



## repvip (Mar 11, 2009)

Try your hand at one of these... can save you a few hundred bucks. Not sure how good it would be at controlling and not overshooting/undershooting, but supposedly you can wire it up to your network and control it with software.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 11, 2009)

stink bud,
you got it going on son. 1pound every 3 weeks. keep up the good work. you should make a grow dvd. i would buy it. and really not alot of work. well it is not work to me. because i love to do it. i have 11 babies of my own. they are 9 weeks old. been flowering for a weeks now. i think it is a little early to tell the sex. it is my first grow. can use all the advice i can get.
keeep on growing
joe dirt


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright, so I have had the worst past year or two experience trying to clone. It is hot where I live and I have been having problems with rot/algae/slime and temps.

I have a few plants growing fine in 5gal buckets with air stones (no rot, temp is pretty warm, above 75deg). But every attempt at cloning has failed.

I have tried bubble, jar of water, aero, etc and several attempts of each. Out of hundreds of clones, I have gotten about 10 to pop roots, and about 5 of those to live into veg. 

I have corrected some problems that I plan on following through with on my next attempt. Such as very low lightning (I used to have my light a little close and I think it used up the stored energy in the leaves yellowed and died off killing the clone before roots), plain water PH adjusted (I used to try using nutes at low levels, my tap water is ~170ppm 7.8ph), and a little h2o2 in my res this time.

I bought the roughneck (black lid with gray bottom, i did hold a light to both the top and bottom and it does shine through, I don't know if this will be a problem?), a small pump (~285gph), and got it running. I don't have the correct timer (I plan on ordering it with some of the pumps you use soon). It has worked perfect so far, no leaks (Used to have that problem). I am using 15mins on/15mins off with a cheap timer currently, and with the 285gph pump, i am getting water temps of 85deg when the pump turns off. I know running for 1 min on/4-5 off will help temps some, but I still expect them to be around 80, especially if I use the larger pump like you.

I have tried everything hydro/aero to cloning and have failed. I really hope this time it works. I am trying to follow as closely to you as possible. I just really don't want to get that slime buildup again (I think it chokes off the roots and the plant dies), it sucks and it sucks to clean. The best method I used was a aero cloner I made, but I was using a huge water pump (only one i had) and it was running 24/7 and had the water temp close to 87-90deg (this was in the hot time of summer too), some did get roots, but the slime, etc choked them. This rubbermaid setup is a whole lot better design (it is perfect for not leaking, the way the lip goes down into the container, not like the other two I tried that were cheap and leaked), I am using the black 3/4"pvc pipe insulation to hold my cuttlings in the lid for now (i might order some net pots and pucks with the timer). So things are good, just need the correct timer. I think the 15/15 min on/off will work a lot better than running it 24/7.

Any advice? What are your water temps after the pump turns off? I was planning on trying 1 cap of h2o2 per gallon in my cloner this go, maybe even a little less. I am hoping it will help keep out some of the slime/funk. I will also change the cloner water after a few days/week with fresh ph adjusted water and some more h2o2.

Do you recommend putting the cloner in the flower room (600hps 12/12) or veg (floros, 20/4 or 18/6)? 

Anything else would be great. You don't know how discouraging it is, batch after batch, of no result. I am determined to get things right. I usually never fail in life, and I am determined to get close to 100% with this cloner this attempt. I know I need to get the correct timer, and I am going to order that soon, it is next on my list. I know I need to get a chiller, I also have to get a blower. Stuff adds up quickly and so I am trying one step at a time. 

Do you think the 15min on/15min off timer will be ok with 85deg water temps with some h2o2? Should I wait on the other timer? You think it would lower the water at least 5 deg? What would you do? I really need to take cuts soon, I am really set back. I was going to take about 10 and stick them in with the current setup and see what happens. It will take about a week to get the correct timer if that even solves all my problems.

Also, one last question. The container even though the lid is black, still let some light through when I held a flashlight close to it, same with the bottom. Not direct light, but more of that glow. Is this not a problem? The lid doesn't allow much, but the bottom more.

Thanks for any help, sorry for such a long post and so many questions. You have no idea how much a relief it will be to actually clone a plant.

I have read this entire thread and parts of it several times and really admire your skills and knowledge. You have been a great help to many of people, and more than you realize.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 11, 2009)

Those of you using this system know that its best to have plants roughly the same size when they go into flower.. otherwise they get dwarfed and never amount to much..

I have my next batch ready to go into flower, but 2 out of the bunch are only about half the size...i was thinking of just putting those 2 into flower alone for maybe 2-3 days, so they can stretch a bit..all the while his classmates in veg can also be switched to 12 and 12 but remain in the veg closet.

what do ya think stink? or anyone.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> Do you think the 15min on/15min off timer will be ok with 85deg water temps with some h2o2? Should I wait on the other timer? You think it would lower the water at least 5 deg?


You really need the timer bro. When the pump runs for 15 minutes instead of 1 the water will heat up on you.

Buy some Hygrozyme to control the funk.



> Also, one last question. The container even though the lid is black, still let some light through when I held a flashlight close to it, same with the bottom. Not direct light, but more of that glow. Is this not a problem? The lid doesn't allow much, but the bottom more.


If you can only find a gray bottom then use one of those black contractor's trash bag as a liner. That will block out any light.

Don't worry about the black lid.



> Thanks for any help, sorry for such a long post and so many questions. You have no idea how much a relief it will be to actually clone a plant


.

If you follow my directions *exactly* then soon you will have clones coming out your ass!

You can do it bro! Don't give up!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Those of you using this system know that its best to have plants roughly the same size when they go into flower.. otherwise they get dwarfed and never amount to much..
> 
> I have my next batch ready to go into flower, but 2 out of the bunch are only about half the size...i was thinking of just putting those 2 into flower alone for maybe 2-3 days, so they can stretch a bit..all the while his classmates in veg can also be switched to 12 and 12 but remain in the veg closet.
> 
> what do ya think stink? or anyone.


I think it will work great! I've had the same problem many times. As soon as the small plants get shaded by the big ones they never catch up.

I have a plant in flower now that was shaded by her sisters so bad she looks like a clone with buds!

You should try it and let me know how it works.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I pre-set the white balance according to the instructions in the manual. I think these look more like it.
> What do you think Stink? Thanks for the encouragement. You can expect to see better pics from me in the future!
> These are for you StinkBud!
> 
> BTW does the strain in the first pic look familiar? It is the one that smells like Juicy Fruit gum and was really good but finding out the name is not an option. I call it Happy Daze! I hope to cross it with BB eventually. How long do you have to wait to pop a seed after it is harvested or what should be done to it first? Thanks master!


Those pics look nice. Your white balance is still off though. Not that it matters!

Try taking photo at night with the lights off and use your flash. You can't go wrong that way.

A ripe seed can be started anytime. It's actually finishes while it's still on the plant.


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply. 

Yeah, I am going to get the timer very soon. I might as well wait on it. With the hygrozyme, I wouldn't need the h2o2? It is basically a plant grade cleaner for the funk? I purchased some Dutch Masters Zone because I was recommended some of it a while back. Should I put a little of it in my cloner instead of the h2o2? Is it similar to Hygrozyme?

Basically one of the large heavy duty trash bags? Or is it more of the polytarp material? Seems like a thick trash bag would let some light through also since the lid does. I see you use blue and the gray bottoms, are you using black bags? I can't see them on your pictures. Seem like they also make cleaning easier. You just put it in the rubbermaid, then put the pump in, and pull the bag over the edges of the container and close the lid on top? It is still leakproof?

Do you recommend putting the cloner in the flower room (600hps 12/12) or veg (floros, 20/4 or 18/6)? and if you would explain please.

Thanks again.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks stink. I will tell ya how it goes.

AJ, clones should be under 24/7 light.. contractor bags will work.


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 11, 2009)

sweet dude! i will definately try this and see how it works.. never anything wrong with saving a few bucks.. as we all know this system isnt cheap to setup, every penny counts! thanks hawk!



repvip said:


> Try your hand at one of these... can save you a few hundred bucks. Not sure how good it would be at controlling and not overshooting/undershooting, but supposedly you can wire it up to your network and control it with software.


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 11, 2009)

thank you master stink! off to go build the veg unit.. didnt think id need it for atleast another 2 weeks... guess i should be 5 steps ahead of the plants instead of waiting til the last minute.. pics comin soon! 



StinkBud said:


> That's the way I do it. I also put them right into the veg unit after I take them out of the Rapid Rooter plug.


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been diligently reading this thread from page one. I'm now on page 225 and have made and followed Stinkbuds system. 
Plants have been in Veg unit for 3 weeks and my light for Flower unit arrives in a few days. Two days ago I noticed the PPM for my reservoir was a lowly 900PPM. I went ahead and upped the total to around 1800PPM. Next day my plants looked like this :






 

I was presuming the wilting was caused because of a sudden change in PPM level. I had checked pump and sprayers and all fine there so I went and diluted the reservoir by taking out water and replacing it with no added PPM water to bring the total PPM in the res down to 500PPM. 
I then left this over another night running at 4min on 1min off. I woke this morning hoping to see the plants back to normal but once again they have wilted worse. 






Do I have a chance to save them or is my whole veg chamber doomed. From what is causing this I don't know. I hope someone here can enlighten me.

Thanks all.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I have been diligently reading this thread from page one. I'm now on page 225 and have made and followed Stinkbuds system.
> Plants have been in Veg unit for 3 weeks and my light for Flower unit arrives in a few days. Two days ago I noticed the PPM for my reservoir was a lowly 900PPM. I went ahead and upped the total to around 1800PPM. Next day my plants looked like this :
> 
> I was presuming the wilting was caused because of a sudden change in PPM level. I had checked pump and sprayers and all fine there so I went and diluted the reservoir by taking out water and replacing it with no added PPM water to bring the total PPM in the res down to 500PPM.
> ...


 

They look exactly like your timer is not set right. It looks like either your pump or timer is bad.

If you lift a plant out does water come spraying out? If not, then something is wrong with the water delivery.

Did you bump the dials on your timer?

Check for leaks where the PVC pipe connects to the pump. The plastic connection can crack and leak water. You won't see it because it's underwater! You have to take it apart to check it.

Is your PPM meter calibrated? Are your water temps too high? Room temps?

Drain your res and start from scratch. Calibrate your meter and check all your temps.

The number one enemy of our grow ops is heat. Always check temps first.


----------



## jridabock (Mar 11, 2009)

FYI the Feds announced last week they will no longer be raiding legal grow sites due to lack of funding. It was on msnbc. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29422463/


----------



## FredSavage (Mar 11, 2009)

what PPM should i start at with the nutes? should i gradually bump it up every week or cpl of days? ty kindly sir 



StinkBud said:


> That's the way I do it. I also put them right into the veg unit after I take them out of the Rapid Rooter plug.


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 11, 2009)

*Stinkbud* - I took the veg system apart and all the PVC checked out fine. However I noticed the filter had come off the pump. I replaced the pump with my back up and cleaned out the pipes and replaced sprayers. The sprayers I replaced look clogged up so I am hoping this could be the problem.

How long before seeing signs of them recovering if its just a case of poor water circulation in the chamber ?

Thanks stinkbud for all you have shared.


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow who knew I would finally get to the point that a hobby is now like a second job! All this trimming takes time, then its back to cutting more clones, moving from veg to flower and watching all the great buds form! Also, considering I am a total newb and this was my first grow, still haven't lost a clone and like Stink says I throw more away than I could ever use!

Thanks again Stinkbud!!!! My first harvest was pretty darn good for 3 plants(cut down a couple of power skunks that would never finish)

Another happy farmer making great medicine! Just need to find another good strain for the 9 week flowering period. I have Blueberry and Jack Herer. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## capman (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Torrey I would try to get a hold of some Snow Cap if you can. It is a hybrid and finishes in 8 weeks. It also is a good yeilder as well.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 11, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i got this morn and found i had bumped the switch on my power strip last night
all my bitchs were laying on nets this SUCKS 
i hope like hell they come back i know i read on here that someone had the same prob. but they came back
they were off 12 or more hours on all my clones,veggies and flowers


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 11, 2009)

*bigtimerooferr* - I think lack of water may be my problem too. (see pictures at top of this page (p.422) What are you planning to do to get them back? running pumps longer, lights on/off, etc.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 11, 2009)

hey hehehe
i just turned it back on and hoping for the best
yours look lots better than mine
last i checked my clones and veggies were perking back up some 
my flowers are in lights out right now so i dont know about them
i think yours are going to allright if the sprayers were stopped up i put my pumps in pantyhose so they dont stop up but i streach them around them so the little holes in the pantyhoes are streached
hope this helps


----------



## andyman (Mar 11, 2009)

my pump was left unpluged all day while I was at work once and they all purked up hours later and are fine. 11 out of 12 ended up to be males but hey they were test seeds anyway till I got use to the system.


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 11, 2009)

Just bit of a trick i found to seal crap cloner/veg containers if the roughneck ones arent availiable or if you want a lower container to maximise height.... Use a door seal around the top of the tub where the lid makes contact. Its worked a treat for me and my containers are crap quality but perfect height (Low) as i could get the rubbermaid ones.


----------



## EdsGarden (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's a photo of my mini Stink system - 8 plants built for a 4x4 footprint grow tent. It's a little bare right now since I had some awful luck with males: 7 of 8 plants from seed ended up male. grrrr...

I put a couple of tomatoes in the system (back plants) and the one in the front is my lone female- a Mandala Safari.

Also there's a photo of how I solved the water "sound" issue. I used a couple of funnels and flow the water into the funnels on cut up strips of baggies which are siliconed to the inside of the fence post.

Thanks for the inspiration Stinkbud and all.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 11, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i think there going to be ok
THANK GOD 
and thank you to stink for sharing your wealth of knowledge


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 11, 2009)

hey edsgarden
looks good just wait another couple weeks
you gone shit or pants


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddies
> i got this morn and found i had bumped the switch on my power strip last night
> all my bitchs were laying on nets this SUCKS
> i hope like hell they come back i know i read on here that someone had the same prob. but they came back
> they were off 12 or more hours on all my clones,veggies and flowers


Don't worry, they will be fine. It will take about 6 hours for them to perk back up.

A few leaves may die but that's about it.

Tape the switch and while your at it put some tape on the timer dials also.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Stink I reset the white balance and you can see this white 16" fan in the one pic. Does it look better? How many of these will I need to make a pound every 3 weeks? I have 12 each 3 weeks.
Oh and the question about the seeds was can they be germinated right after harvesting them? Thanks man and now I think all of my pics are going to be better because I can use that trick for all new circumstances and some old ones that always haunted me. I appreciate your input! Organically grown Blue Berry is the tastiest herb on earth!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey stink,, any advice about leaving the grow for 5 days to go on vacation? I figure top off the reservoirs, check the ph, make sure all timers are working, empty the dehumidifier, say a prayer to the ganja gods then hit the beach in honolulu?

Also.. i was looking around but couldnt find the answer,,,, what does it mean when the leaves curl under on the tips??


----------



## andyman (Mar 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink,, any advice about leaving the grow for 5 days to go on vacation? I figure top off the reservoirs, check the ph, make sure all timers are working, empty the dehumidifier, say a prayer to the ganja gods then hit the beach in honolulu?


lucky you, soak up some of that sun for me while your there.


----------



## valmeida (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehehemann, I am not that experienced but it looks like you have your timing backwards, I think you are over watering. It should be 1 minute on 5 minutes off.


hehehemann said:


> I have been diligently reading this thread from page one. I'm now on page 225 and have made and followed Stinkbuds system.
> Plants have been in Veg unit for 3 weeks and my light for Flower unit arrives in a few days. Two days ago I noticed the PPM for my reservoir was a lowly 900PPM. I went ahead and upped the total to around 1800PPM. Next day my plants looked like this :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 11, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Hehehemann, I am not that experienced but it looks like you have your timing backwards, I think you are over watering. It should be 1 minute on 5 minutes off.



I got my typing wrong. I double checked the timer and it is indeed 1min ON 5min OFF 
Nice spot though.

Andyman has calmed my nerves, atleast until I wake up in the morning. I will post again then to let everyone know how the plants look.


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

Ever wonder how hydroponic suppliers recommend connecting multiple pumps to a repeat cycle timer?

This is how

I can't believe I haven't seen this before.

Anyway. Someone I know has been running 8 pumps off the andyman timer for a couple of months now... no problems!


----------



## andyman (Mar 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Ever wonder how hydroponic suppliers recommend connecting multiple pumps to a repeat cycle timer?
> 
> This is how
> 
> ...


If you tore that open I bet its very close to the relay/contactor inside
a 40amp one with maybe a breaker in too.


----------



## andyman (Mar 12, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Hehehemann, I am not that experienced but it looks like you have your timing backwards, I think you are over watering. It should be 1 minute on 5 minutes off.


Even if it was like that or the other way they would still be fine. I am running my pumps 24/7 (only one my flower unit, veg and clone are still on 1min on / 6 min off, I can fine tune my timer to many settings) till I finish my other timer. Just waiting on 1 more part. anyway the plants in there are growing fine. And Ive read here and on another forum people running them 15 on 15 off cheap wally world timers and working fine too. But I still want the 1/5 type and think its probly best.

Ive seen plants like that before. its underwatering . I forgot my pump plug unpluged one time and they looked just like that. bet they will be ok today
peace


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 12, 2009)

andyman said:


> bet they will be ok today
> peace



The plants are worse today. I think one is virtually dead now.
I really don't know whats happened. Obviously I thought it may have been clogged up sprayers or faulty pump but after correcting those (timer is fine btw) and leaving it going over 12 hours the plants look almost like they are about to die.

Everything has been fine with the grow. Any idea's? Anything I can use to clean them up in a medical first aid type of way?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 12, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> The plants are worse today. I think one is virtually dead now.
> I really don't know whats happened. Obviously I thought it may have been clogged up sprayers or faulty pump but after correcting those (timer is fine btw) and leaving it going over 12 hours the plants look almost like they are about to die.
> 
> Everything has been fine with the grow. Any idea's? Anything I can use to clean them up in a medical first aid type of way?
> ...


I agree with everyone and think you have a watering issue. Any idea what your humidity levels are? That might be compounding the problem. I've forgotten to turn the pumps back on twice after cleaning - they went maybe 1-2 hours without water. 

The first time was when my humidity was down near 20% and I had one plant that just never recovered, the rest did fine, but it took a couple days. The second time it happened, my humidity was right at 50% and when I turned the pump back on the plants perked up almost immediately.


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 12, 2009)

nice man, i wish!!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't posted any bud shots lately so I thought I would show you guys the NYC Diesel.

The calyxes are the size of a pencil.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 12, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i have an ideal for keeping the rez. cool take a plastic milk jug of water freeze it and put it in the rez. and have another feezer


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 12, 2009)

hey hehehe
are you venting your room


----------



## thinkhigh (Mar 12, 2009)

subscribed...nice info on this thread.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 12, 2009)

stink.....please describe the stretch//////yield/////and smoke of the nycd.......ive heard u mention the long clone time


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 12, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey hehehe
> are you venting your room



The room is well vented. Temperatures around 70 degrees and res around the same. Humidity averages 36%.

I went to my local grow shop and asked there. I am now running clearex in a fresh res for two hours continuously. After which I will change res and add nutes and hope.

I triple checked every part of the system and all is good. All I can do now is keep my fingers crossed.

If this dosent work I am at a total loss.


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 12, 2009)

Shit... after thinkin oh wow how unlucky would ya have to be for your timers to fuck up.... I was baked the other night and left my system unplugged for 12 hours in my cloner... They have roots so i guess its no biggy and they should bounce back ok, we'll see though fingers crossed, but i have faith in the system... (faith in the system is weird to say! hahaha)

Oh and update my veg system is nearly finished and so is my flowering... Might put the clones in the veg over the week end and i'll through some pics up for ya's!


----------



## latinrascal (Mar 12, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> The room is well vented. Temperatures around 70 degrees and res around the same. Humidity averages 36%.
> 
> I went to my local grow shop and asked there. I am now running clearex in a fresh res for two hours continuously. After which I will change res and add nutes and hope.
> 
> ...


I am sure you already checked this but no hurt in throwing out someting that may have been overlooked. make sure there isn't a switch on your timer somewhere that activates a photo cell. If there is make sure it is set for both day/night or light/dark cycles. From what you said and the looks of the plants it looks like they are going without water for a period of time.


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 12, 2009)

latinrascal said:


> make sure there isn't a switch on your timer somewhere that activates a photo cell. If there is make sure it is set for both day/night or light/dark cycles. From what you said and the looks of the plants it looks like they are going without water for a period of time.



My timer is the Art Dne and the settings was definately on 'Both" for day and night cycles. 

After a few hours of running continuous clearex I have seen no difference. I have now emptied out the res once again and have decided to go with another few hours of clearex. 
This is my first grow and I decided to go with the Stinkbud system as it seemed fairly idiot proof.....well I'm the idiot who cant get it to work


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 12, 2009)

stink:
i can now say that i have read through this thread in its entirety and what a great thread! i have been on the fence about which hydro system to run but after seeing the results of you and others my mind is made up! thank you for sharing this valuable info!

i do have one question...
i know it has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times but i would like to get a bit more clarification on how you transition seedlings (not clones) into your veg unit. thanks again!

-tom


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 12, 2009)

> i do have one question...
> i know it has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times but i would like to get a bit more clarification on how you transition seedlings (not clones) into your veg unit. thanks again!
> 
> -tom


i just did it with some blueberry from dutch masters, i germinated the seeds in a wet paper towel kept inside a ziploc bag untill the root coming out was long enough so when i put it in the neoprene collar, the root stuck out the bottom about 1/8 of an inch, and the seed was flush on the top. i use the clonex solution in the rez like stink and have them in the cloner with other strains, after 2 days theyre 2" tall with the first set of true leaves.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 12, 2009)

5 weeks into flower now. hey stink can i borrow your camera for a second?


----------



## southern homegrower (Mar 12, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i have a ac vent in my growroom should i cover it if i want to use co2


was this ? to stupid to answer.i apolagize if it was.some people say u need fresh air coming in. i am new to inside growing.


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmmm, DP blueberry, 5 female seeds and so far I am still trying to figure out which of the 4 great mammas to keep breading! So far all have a great taste and effect, so I am now down to which yields the most. You will be happy with the end result!




whysohigh said:


> i just did it with some blueberry from dutch masters, i germinated the seeds in a wet paper towel kept inside a ziploc bag untill the root coming out was long enough so when i put it in the neoprene collar, the root stuck out the bottom about 1/8 of an inch, and the seed was flush on the top. i use the clonex solution in the rez like stink and have them in the cloner with other strains, after 2 days theyre 2" tall with the first set of true leaves.


----------



## bigegreen (Mar 12, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Hmmmm, DP blueberry, 5 female seeds and so far I am still trying to figure out which of the 4 great mammas to keep breading! So far all have a great taste and effect, so I am now down to which yields the most. You will be happy with the end result!


Since we aren't running mothers with stinks system, keep clones of all of them and keep one of eaach plant going another couple of times or forever....

BTW Stink you are the man, your system amazing people. Big Thanks


----------



## general (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey SB or anyone else who has paid better attention than me.... I am to page 225, and I have read so much my fucking brain hurts..... I have been working on this shit all week and I am going to convert from my hydro air tubs to this system..... I know SB you said if you have something that is working don't mess with it, but I can't resist.... No more transplanting, no more soil to get rid of, no more pots everywhere.... I am stoked... 

Anyhow to my question.... Are you using a timer for each? Cloner, veg, and then Flower???? Is flower 1 & 5, and the full tilt water 24 hours a day.... I am sure you answered it, so I am sorry if I missed it.

I have AK as well, and I am on my second rotation with it.... nice plant!! What a bush!

Thanks!!!


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> was this ? to stupid to answer.i apolagize if it was.some people say u need fresh air coming in. i am new to inside growing.


There is a lot more to CO2 then a simple yes to your question. I would answer yes--you want a sealed room if you are going to run CO2. You don't want it leaking out.

However, you may need AC to keep your room cool. You may want to run exhaust cycles...

Do you have any way to measure the CO2 ppm? If not... you are guessing on the ppm level bigtime, though they have calculators for that.


----------



## mikeadams (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Stink!!

Question for ya, 3 weeks in cloner, 3 weeks in veg, 9 weeks in flower. wouldnt there be 3 extra weeks in flower that messes up the steps??


----------



## southern homegrower (Mar 13, 2009)

repvip said:


> There is a lot more to CO2 then a simple yes to your question. I would answer yes--you want a sealed room if you are going to run CO2. You don't want it leaking out.
> 
> However, you may need AC to keep your room cool. You may want to run exhaust cycles...
> 
> Do you have any way to measure the CO2 ppm? If not... you are guessing on the ppm level bigtime, though they have calculators for that.


thanks man. i have not got any thing but my lights yet. just trying to get all the info i can.ben taking notes for 2 months.i pan on getting a co2 controler. my room is 175 cubic feet


----------



## general (Mar 13, 2009)

mikeadams said:


> Hi Stink!!
> 
> Question for ya, 3 weeks in cloner, 3 weeks in veg, 9 weeks in flower. wouldnt there be 3 extra weeks in flower that messes up the steps??


Look at his system and how he rotates.... 

He has three flower racks. Every three weeks he knocks down one flower rack, then a new one goes in where he knocked down.... that leaves a new rack, one rack that is 3 weeks old, one rack that is 6 weeks old.... in three weeks they will all rotate again....


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ha, I guess I should have said my 4 phenos, as I know longer have the original girls, just lots and lots of clones of each one, it will take me a few more harvests to decide which ones not to clone any longer! I do need to add one more or possibly 2 more strains, I think the Jack herer pheno I have may be too much sativa for this system.


bigegreen said:


> Since we aren't running mothers with stinks system, keep clones of all of them and keep one of eaach plant going another couple of times or forever....
> 
> BTW Stink you are the man, your system amazing people. Big Thanks


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a question, do you think you can use an oxygen bottle instead of a CO2 bottle for CO2? Is there actually a difference in the bottles?


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 13, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Here's a question, do you think you can use an oxygen bottle instead of a CO2 bottle for CO2? Is there actually a difference in the bottles?


No you can't swap. They are made to different specs and I'm almost certain that O2 tanks have different threads so that your CO2 regulator won't fit. You could try calling your local CO2 refilling store and ask though. I use a fire extinguisher refilling store. The guys who refill tanks and pretty anal about details though - I guess they don't want a tank to explode in their face, lol. They do everything by the book.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 13, 2009)

wassup stinkbud. i finally put together my first flower unit. im goin to make 3. But im goin to add to the room as i go like dirthawker did.. Thanks again man.Ur a BIG HELP. My mom jus got laid off her job and she has her cannabis card also so were jus goin to open a dispensary with the meds we produce with ur system. Cant wait til i have a harvest every 3 weeks. PEACE!


----------



## valmeida (Mar 13, 2009)

hey guys I posted this in the lighting section but you guys seem to reply alot faster so here it goes. I purchased a 600watt digital system last week and i just found out that the digital ballasts put out some kind of AM interference, has anybody got some input on this? and if so, will the interference be stronger if i have 3 digital ballasts or is it the same as 1 ballast. thanks for the help as always.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 13, 2009)

plus i hope this works out good cause im gna give this guy that leme borrow three grand to start out, 5900 back and he wants it by june 1st. If i start my first cycle of veg tomorow should it work out ok? i vegged them for 4 weeks cuz they were kinda small still at 3 weeks cause i used 3 daylite spectrum lights to veg. Im going to start the first flower unit wit 2 600s over it and three weeks later put the second flower unit in with 2 more 600s, make the last flower unit. then add co2 and A.c... jus hella stressed out tryna figure out nd get it together.


Saladsmokin said:


> wassup stinkbud. i finally put together my first flower unit. im goin to make 3. But im goin to add to the room as i go like dirthawker did.. Thanks again man.Ur a BIG HELP. My mom jus got laid off her job and she has her cannabis card also so were jus goin to open a dispensary with the meds we produce with ur system. Cant wait til i have a harvest every 3 weeks. PEACE!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 13, 2009)

i just built my second superbox veg system(lowes version...27 gallon tough box)
i like the sturdiness for stacking better than the tough boxes (i have 2 of them too)
put 24 holes in them for vegging monsters for the greenhouse


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Dagobaker...got any pic's of the veg system made with the Lowes boxes. I have not seen any made up yet by anyone...would appreciate it if you have the camera.



dagobaker said:


> i just built my second superbox veg system(lowes version...27 gallon tough box)
> i like the sturdiness for stacking better than the tough boxes (i have 2 of them too)
> put 24 holes in them for vegging monsters for the greenhouse


----------



## jem (Mar 14, 2009)

To evereyone be carefull i built all stinks systems and just got knoked off. Be carefull were you by your seeds and what you order and how. I am probobbly going to go to prison for 2-3 years. main thing how they got me was in my trash found grodan grow blocks and other things i was doing from my drip systems they endeed up taking my lights meters nutes all pvc alsp fence postes. I am not one of those corne dudes so just tellin be carfull i live in PA so i am out on bail. Trying to battle these fucks from the street. I am so pissed i am i passed junkey I used to take pills shoot dope. Weed was kepping me away from everthing l8ike that. Good luck to everyone


----------



## just4kickz (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Jem. Good luck with everything man. Where did you order seeds from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 14, 2009)

jem said:


> To evereyone be carefull i built all stinks systems and just got knoked off. Be carefull were you by your seeds and what you order and how. I am probobbly going to go to prison for 2-3 years. main thing how they got me was in my trash found grodan grow blocks and other things i was doing from my drip systems they endeed up taking my lights meters nutes all pvc alsp fence postes. I am not one of those corne dudes so just tellin be carfull i live in PA so i am out on bail. Trying to battle these fucks from the street. I am so pissed i am i passed junkey I used to take pills shoot dope. Weed was kepping me away from everthing l8ike that. Good luck to everyone


hey jem
sorry to hear that 
you need to think about who you TOLD what you were doing and thats who got you BUSTED..................................................................................................................
if it wasnt for SNITCHS no one would get BUSTED................................................


----------



## andyman (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree, prob got snitched, thats usually how it happens. hey jem did they take your computer too


----------



## just4kickz (Mar 14, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wassup stinkbud. i finally put together my first flower unit. im goin to make 3. But im goin to add to the room as i go like dirthawker did.. Thanks again man.Ur a BIG HELP. My mom jus got laid off her job and she has her cannabis card also so were jus goin to open a dispensary with the meds we produce with ur system. Cant wait til i have a harvest every 3 weeks. PEACE!


How long did it take you to build and how much was the cost for all the materials? Thanks.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 14, 2009)

the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice post... I learned alot


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


Did you use that just to clone or flower too?


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 14, 2009)

I built my first areo cloner like this ... let me c if I can find a pic.. .. 
here it is..


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 14, 2009)

just4kickz said:


> How long did it take you to build and how much was the cost for all the materials? Thanks.


it took me a hour to put together... i dnt remember how much it cost me really.... i have 2 600 hps. a 740cfm vent fan... the stink veg system and the clone system. One Stink Flower system unit built.. but i have all the other materials for the other 2 flower units. i jus need to put it together..thats wat i need to do.. thanks for remindin me cause im hella high. smokkin a bleez of sum head band nd GDP


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 14, 2009)

damn. dats clean dagobaker


dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 14, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


Looks great man.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 14, 2009)

thankx guys......
the stink version i used for the first unit i built but i need more than one each of the cloner (had that already) and the veg system i need 6 of (greenhouse)
my cloner i bought.....has 49 1.75 inch netpot/neoprenes .......so i just stuck with everything that size.....and i get them pretty cheap
the super box has way different dimensions so i had to tweak it a bunch.....i figured on the first unit the more pots the better......then they started to grow and crowd...my widow is very bushy and doesnt stretch at all


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 14, 2009)

not sure if i answered or not........i only vegged in that system
im going to house 2 of the superbox veg units in my 39 inch by 39 inch tents.......and ill have 3 of those tents for 6 total veg units.....


----------



## emurda99 (Mar 14, 2009)

nice set up got some more specs and some cost im indoor but with soils interested in doing aero it seem u know what ur doing ill be in touch oh how much harder is this way and how much work involved


----------



## emurda99 (Mar 14, 2009)

where do u get supplies like the pumps and sprayers


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

jem said:


> To evereyone be carefull i built all stinks systems and just got knoked off. Be carefull were you by your seeds and what you order and how. I am probobbly going to go to prison for 2-3 years. main thing how they got me was in my trash found grodan grow blocks and other things i was doing from my drip systems they endeed up taking my lights meters nutes all pvc alsp fence postes. I am not one of those corne dudes so just tellin be carfull i live in PA so i am out on bail. Trying to battle these fucks from the street. I am so pissed i am i passed junkey I used to take pills shoot dope. Weed was kepping me away from everthing l8ike that. Good luck to everyone


Jem - I am so sorry to hear of what has happened. That is farked up. Do you have a good lawyer? Go to MPP.org. I wish I could help. My sister lives in PA right now... I was going to send her a veg unit - but the climate there sounds harsh. There are strength in numbers - do you have ANY resources where you live? Keep up the fight, Bro. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


Nice! Wow - those look sturdy - and roomy - and yellow - cool!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wassup stinkbud. i finally put together my first flower unit. im goin to make 3. But im goin to add to the room as i go like dirthawker did.. Thanks again man.Ur a BIG HELP. My mom jus got laid off her job and she has her cannabis card also so were jus goin to open a dispensary with the meds we produce with ur system. Cant wait til i have a harvest every 3 weeks. PEACE!


Yeah - looks great! Did you space the holes out a bit more or is it just the angle... I like it!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> *Stinkbud* - I took the veg system apart and all the PVC checked out fine. However I noticed the filter had come off the pump. I replaced the pump with my back up and cleaned out the pipes and replaced sprayers. The sprayers I replaced look clogged up so I am hoping this could be the problem.
> 
> How long before seeing signs of them recovering if its just a case of poor water circulation in the chamber ?
> 
> Thanks stinkbud for all you have shared.


This is a long-shot, but I farked up using the DRT-1 timer from Sentnel - but the mistake could be made with another brand of photo-sensitive recycling timer... If you have such a timer, be sure it is set to 24 hour mode rather than day or night mode. I made the mistake of switching out a DRT1 and forgot to change the mode when I hooked it up to my veg and clone units... yeah - wilt city in the mornin - flat to the Rubbermaid mat! ...but they forgave me and came back for some more abuse - yours will too!

To clarify - in the above scenario, I moved my units into a Secret Jardin hut and did not realize that my cycle timer was now in the dark when I turned the room light off... set to "day mode" this will leave the pumps off if the timer is in the dark.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

valmeida said:


> hey guys I posted this in the lighting section but you guys seem to reply alot faster so here it goes. I purchased a 600watt digital system last week and i just found out that the digital ballasts put out some kind of AM interference, has anybody got some input on this? and if so, will the interference be stronger if i have 3 digital ballasts or is it the same as 1 ballast. thanks for the help as always.


Probably not a good reason to post to this thread as it is long enough! Not all digital ballasts put out such digital interference, but some units do. This was more of an issue with first gen digital ballasts... These days, my hydro store carries nothing but digital ballasts - so you really don't have a choice.

Are you concerned that it will interfere with your digital controller/sensor?

Don't fret, unless the brand you purchased has known issues... Wasn't this more of an issue with the 1000 watt ballasts too?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Don't worry, they will be fine. It will take about 6 hours for them to perk back up.
> 
> A few leaves may die but that's about it.
> 
> Tape the switch and while your at it put some tape on the timer dials also.


Damn - it's going around - I kooked my timer and ended up leaving the pumps off overnight on veg and clone unit - wilted flat. They did come back as expected, with a leaf on each plant drying up to a crisp. Is it best to trim these dried up leaves?


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 15, 2009)

The neoprene would hod the plant steady.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 15, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Damn - it's going around - I kooked my timer and ended up leaving the pumps off overnight on veg and clone unit - wilted flat. They did come back as expected, with a leaf on each plant drying up to a crisp. Is it best to trim these dried up leaves?


hey lion
mine did the same remove the dead and yellow leaves they will be fine


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 15, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - looks great! Did you space the holes out a bit more or is it just the angle... I like it!


yup i spaced them out a lil bit more. Im only using ten holes per system. and twenty in veg and clone unit. damn i cant wait to produce frm it tho.. haha


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 15, 2009)

Instead of adding a flower unit i think im gonna just convert my 2 post units into 3 post units. I will have to cut them and add a few inches, but it seems like a good plan....

will the 396 gph pump, pump enough to fill 3 pipes and get a good spray?


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Instead of adding a flower unit i think im gonna just convert my 2 post units into 3 post units. I will have to cut them and add a few inches, but it seems like a good plan....
> 
> will the 396 gph pump, pump enough to fill 3 pipes and get a good spray?


How many total sprayers will you be looking at with 3? I've heard 24-26 is about the limit of a 396.


----------



## andyman (Mar 15, 2009)

the sprayers I have are rated at 25 gph so I would think 16 would work for a 396 gph pump since thats allmost 400. The more power the finer the mist. but also more heat.


----------



## brein (Mar 15, 2009)

damn i love this thread. I'm almost ready to want to build this. hehe.

I live in a apartment with a huge spare bedroom. I'm really buggin about my power limitations. I read in an earlier post that I can only run so many amps. And everything for this system combined exceeds the power limitation. The flowering units with lights alone...

I can use a seperate restroom that's on a seperate breaker, but any suggestions other than that?


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've also contemplated that, curious as to the spacing it would require.

On the sprayers, I bet it would work fine and worst case scenario you just step up to the next size pump.


DIRTHAWKER said:


> Instead of adding a flower unit i think im gonna just convert my 2 post units into 3 post units. I will have to cut them and add a few inches, but it seems like a good plan....
> 
> will the 396 gph pump, pump enough to fill 3 pipes and get a good spray?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 15, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> I've also contemplated that, curious as to the spacing it would require.
> 
> On the sprayers, I bet it would work fine and worst case scenario you just step up to the next size pump.


It would be 21 sprayers...theres only one way to find out. next time a flower unit is available just plug in a new t fitting and sprayer pipe and see what happends.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Instead of adding a flower unit i think im gonna just convert my 2 post units into 3 post units. I will have to cut them and add a few inches, but it seems like a good plan....
> 
> will the 396 gph pump, pump enough to fill 3 pipes and get a good spray?


Yeah - Dirt - I am finishing up my 3 post flower unit now... I went with 18 holes at 8" centers down the post. The three posts sit 12.5" on center. I went with 1 sprayer per hole, set 3" on center, upstream of each net cup. I decided on the Eco 633 pump due to the extra length of plumbing, though the 396 may run 18 OK too... I will check 'em both and let y'all know.

What are you gonna use for a res after you widen to three posts?


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the best reading on roll it up. Great job Stink....


----------



## stephen94 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dude congrats on you spot in next months issue of HT, was just reading mine and saw that this article was in next months issue! once again, thank you for all the knowledge and congrats!


----------



## SOG (Mar 15, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


looking good baker, how do you like that super box?


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Mar 15, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Hey Stink I reset the white balance and you can see this white 16" fan in the one pic. Does it look better? How many of these will I need to make a pound every 3 weeks? I have 12 each 3 weeks.
> Oh and the question about the seeds was can they be germinated right after harvesting them? Thanks man and now I think all of my pics are going to be better because I can use that trick for all new circumstances and some old ones that always haunted me. I appreciate your input! Organically grown Blue Berry is the tastiest herb on earth!


 Very nice pics DoubleBubble. Looks like hard work really pays off..


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 15, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Very nice pics DoubleBubble. Looks like hard work really pays off..


It is paying off in a wonderful way. I take less narcotic pain medis and feel like being a part of the world again. Thanks for the kind words. I am looking to improve soon starting with a light mover next week.

And wanna talk about paying off. We finished off the first plant we harvested and just started on the second and it appears that this particular plant makes my wife extremely horny so needless to say I may regenerate, clone and grow this exclusively. If it works on others I will be rich before my wife f....s me to death. LOL

Also, thanks for taking notice. StinkBud apparently overlooked that post before he went snowboarding!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 15, 2009)

thankx sog.
i love it x 100.....
im building a total of 4 of them for all my vegging
24 units in each seems perfect for growing them from 18 to 24 inches tall.....
if i grew mine 10 inches like stink they would end up about 15 inches........no stretch at all


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Mar 15, 2009)

The little woman: Honey, what did you do all weekend ?
Me: I read a thread on the internets that was over 4,300 posts long
Me: Oh, and I ordered some fencepost online....

If there was a "Super Rep" I would issue that now, but there isn't. We'll have to suffice by saying;
"If the world was filled with people like Sir StinkBud, would we really have any issues at all ? " 

Perhaps we should take some Sir StinkBud cuttings and drop them in the cloner... LoL

Seriously, THANKS for all that you do... Really !


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 15, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Also, thanks for taking notice. StinkBud apparently overlooked that post before he went snowboarding!


LOL!!! 17in of powder yesterday, 15in of powder today! I've been waist deep in pow all weekend. I'm trying to catch up on questions but when it snows this much the other Stinkbuddies will have to fill in.

Many of you guys have already gone through a couple of complete cycles already and have heard many of the questions before. Feel free to answer any questions if you know what's up.

We're all just one big happy family here in StinkBud land!

on another note, I'm testing the bud I flushed with Sweet right now. It tastes just like candy! I used 450ml of Sweet for a week instead of Clearex . All I can say is wow! 

I gotta take a handful of Ibuprofen and crash now.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 16, 2009)

brein said:


> damn i love this thread. I'm almost ready to want to build this. hehe.
> 
> I live in a apartment with a huge spare bedroom. I'm really buggin about my power limitations. I read in an earlier post that I can only run so many amps. And everything for this system combined exceeds the power limitation. The flowering units with lights alone...
> 
> I can use a seperate restroom that's on a seperate breaker, but any suggestions other than that?


hey brien
i have 3 outlets in my room on the same breaker
i run 2 600w hps 1 540 fan 1 250 fan and my co2 on one outlet
2 400 gph and 1 1200 gph pumps on one
2 sets of 4' t5 florescents and 2 fans on one 
with no problems
as long as your breaker dont throw your alright
good luck


----------



## brein (Mar 16, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey brien
> i have 3 outlets in my room on the same breaker
> i run 2 600w hps 1 540 fan 1 250 fan and my co2 on one outlet
> 2 400 gph and 1 1200 gph pumps on one
> ...


shit man, that's very encouraging. thanks alot!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 16, 2009)

U should not excede 80% max wattage of line is it a 15 or 20 amp?
1800 x 80=. 1440 MAX. For a 15
2400 x 80 = 1920 max. For a 20
Don't chance a fire


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> on another note, I'm testing the bud I flushed with Sweet right now. It tastes just like candy! I used 450ml of Sweet for a week instead of Clearex . All I can say is wow!


 
Very cool stink... is it better then straight water and or clearex?


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> LOL!!! 17in of powder yesterday, 15in of powder today! I've been waist deep in pow all weekend. I'm trying to catch up on questions but when it snows this much the other Stinkbuddies will have to fill in.
> 
> Many of you guys have already gone through a couple of complete cycles already and have heard many of the questions before. Feel free to answer any questions if you know what's up.
> 
> ...


when you say 450ml of clearex how many gal of water is that added to?


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 16, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> when you say 450ml of clearex how many gal of water is that added to?


15 gallons, but he is talking Sweet not Clearex. I think Clearex is used at 150ml/15 gal.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 16, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> 15 gallons, but he is talking Sweet not Clearex. I think Clearex is used at 150ml/15 gal.


nice catch, thanks. im just getting ready to do my first flush with clearex and just want to make sure i have my numbers right. itll be easier to do if i pay better attention to what im reading. i would say it be better to do it while im not high but thats out of the question.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Very cool stink... is it better then straight water and or clearex?


Right now I would have to say yes Sweet is better than Clearex or straight water. The flush takes just as long but the taste is like nothing you can imagine!

Every strain I've sampled has improved in taste. Try it and you will see what I mean. Your buds will taste much sweeter!


----------



## andyman (Mar 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Right now I would have to say yes Sweet is better than Clearex or straight water. The flush takes just as long but the taste is like nothing you can imagine!
> 
> Every strain I've sampled has improved in taste. Try it and you will see what I mean. Your buds will taste much sweeter!


how about both? also can you run clearex all the time to help prevent lockout or only durring flush. Can I just add a little clearex with my normal feeding regiment?
thanks


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 16, 2009)

seems like clearex will be getting deleted from his mix.....
i already bought a damn gallon so ill be using it for sure


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Stink, I couldn't find where you changed your flush times, In the original instructions it says to flush with clearex for 24 hrs. 
What are your current flushing methods? 

Thank you!


----------



## repvip (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice! I just finished a 5day flush with clearex and sweet together. Can't wait to try!

From what I have read, clearex is mainly used to provide the right osmolarity for the reservoir during a typical, nutrient-free flush. Same idea as hooking up an IV to a person--need the same osmolarity or else you will cause all sorts of cellular damage! They do this by adding a small amount of glucose/sucrose (humans would be dextrose/saline ) Plain water in a hydroponic flush is hypoosmolar.

I don't see why Sweet couldn't be used for the same purpose. Only thing I would watch for is too much sweet. Too much osmolarity will also cause damage...


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 16, 2009)

show me a more informitive forum, article, book or paper on growing, and ill give you a pound of blueberry (i might need about 3 weeks to get it, but i wont need to)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Am i trippin? my 20lb tank is still not empty and its been 3 weeks.... or am i missing something? the little ball still floats when it turns on....i just assumed that when the ball no longer floats is when its empty? 

somebody tell me?????


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Take a look at the pics. What is wrong with my girls? This started two days ago and is getting worse!

Thanks for the help,

Milton


----------



## andyman (Mar 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Take a look at the pics. What is wrong with my girls? This started two days ago and is getting worse!
> 
> ...


is it just the fan leaves or all?
did you change there diet any?
light changes?
how far into flower?


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 17, 2009)

Ph issue if ur ppm is fine
My guess is ph way out of wack


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 17, 2009)

hey milton
could be a nutrient problem
i had some leaves like that it was were nutrient got spattered on them


----------



## valmeida (Mar 17, 2009)

Stink and/Stinkbuddies what size dehumidifier do you recomend for a 9X6 room and is there a model in particular that you guys like. I thinking about one that will drain the water somewhere so i dont have to pour it out myself.

thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hey Stink, I couldn't find where you changed your flush times, In the original instructions it says to flush with clearex for 24 hrs.
> What are your current flushing methods?
> 
> Thank you!


I'm always experimenting! I'm always trying to improve the yield and quality of my medicine.

The last batch I let go a week longer than normal. 

At 8 weeks I drained the res and refilled with plain water.

Then I let the pump run constantly for a couple of hours. I then drained and filled the res again.

I added 450ml of Sweet to the res, adjusted the PH and put the pump back on the timer.

After a week the plants were done. 

The first hit blew me away! At first I thought "maybe I'm just high". But then I thought "I'm always high, that can't be it."

I let some buddies do a taste test. Everyone was able to pick out the Sweet flushed bud every time. It was that obvious.

Try it out and let me know if you like it.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

repvip said:


> Nice! I just finished a 5day flush with clearex and sweet together. Can't wait to try!
> 
> From what I have read, clearex is mainly used to provide the right osmolarity for the reservoir during a typical, nutrient-free flush. Same idea as hooking up an IV to a person--need the same osmolarity or else you will cause all sorts of cellular damage! They do this by adding a small amount of glucose/sucrose (humans would be dextrose/saline ) Plain water in a hydroponic flush is hypoosmolar.
> 
> I don't see why Sweet couldn't be used for the same purpose. Only thing I would watch for is too much sweet. Too much osmolarity will also cause damage...


The reason I tried Sweet was because I looked at the ingredients on the side of the Clearex bottle.

Glucose 3%, Sucrose 1.5%, Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just different types of sugar.

I figured Sweet would do the same thing and it was worth a try. Sure enough it gives the plants the sugars they need to sustain life. It allows the plants to use the existing nutrients stored within the plant tissues.

The end result is very sweet tasting buds!

I'm curious to try the Citrus flavored Sweet. I've only used the Berry flavor. Have you ever noticed how good Sweet smells?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Am i trippin? my 20lb tank is still not empty and its been 3 weeks.... or am i missing something? the little ball still floats when it turns on....i just assumed that when the ball no longer floats is when its empty?
> 
> somebody tell me?????


Do you have a little pressure gauge on your regulator?

Look at the pressure gauge dial on your regulator. When it is all the way down your tank is empty.

You can also watch the dial and estimate when you will need a refill.

The fact is without some way of testing the CO2 PPM all you are doing is guessing.

A CO2 syringe is a cheap way to dial in your room. It took me 6 cartridges to get my room dialed in but I could of used 10. Those little tubes are expensive though!

Your really can't beat a controller though. You would be surprised how much the number on the CO2 monitor changes.

With my controller I can set my regulator to 10 and fill my room up with CO2 very fast. The controller can handle it no problem because it's sampling the air a few times a second.

When you unplug the sensor you have to wait 20min. for it to recalibrate itself. I move it by the window, near fresh air when I calibrate it.

One time I forgot about it and my lights and CO2 came on. The CO2 kept running full blast for about 20 minutes before I realized the lights where on.

I put the monitor in the room and it read over 3000PPM! I started getting dizzy so I got the hell out of there quick. I turned on the vent fan and closed the door.

I felt weird for about 10 minutes and ended up with a head ache. Lesson learned!

I could fill a book with all my fuck ups!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Take a look at the pics. What is wrong with my girls? This started two days ago and is getting worse!
> 
> ...


Have you checked really closely for pests? It looks like Thrip damage to me. Check the underside of the leaves with a magnifying glass.

They are *very small* and hard to see. They can hop fast and far too.

If it's not pests then drain and flush your res with Clearex. Refill it with fresh nutes and watch the new growth closely.

Always keep an eye on your room temps. Many problems can be traced to a hot room. A hot room can make your water too warm. 

Humidity can also end up being a problem with a hot room. The warmer the temps the more water vapor can be stored within the air.

One more thing...Old leaves die all the time. You will fill an entire grocery bag with old dead leaves. They are usually the bottom leaves that are not receiving much light.

I have to go in once a week and pick off all the old dead leaves. No big deal...

I would bet money on the Thrips though. As soon as I looked at the photos it took me all of one second to say "Thrips"!

This time I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stink and/Stinkbuddies what size dehumidifier do you recomend for a 9X6 room and is there a model in particular that you guys like. I thinking about one that will drain the water somewhere so i dont have to pour it out myself.
> 
> thanks


You know you might want to look into an A/C unit instead. Depending on where you live you may need A/C next month.

The A/C will dehumidify the room along with keeping it cool.

If you live up North you may not need A/C until July. In that case your room is small enough that virtually any dehumidifier will work. Most units already have attachments in the back for a drain hose.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Do you have a little pressure gauge on your regulator?
> 
> Look at the pressure gauge dial on your regulator. When it is all the way down your tank is empty.
> 
> ...


A co2 controller is gonna be my next purchase.

Its very strange .. my psi guage is still at 30? i have roughly the same size room as you stink. I set mine to come on 30 minuts at 1.7 cfh 4 times a day. I just went out there to check, It says to turn on the flow, set your flow rate then use a screwdriver to turn the pressure guage until its at 30psi, then tighten with a wrench. its still at 30...hmmmm 3 weeks??? it just doesnt add up.


----------



## valmeida (Mar 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You know you might want to look into an A/C unit instead. Depending on where you live you may need A/C next month.
> 
> The A/C will dehumidify the room along with keeping it cool.
> 
> If you live up North you may not need A/C until July. In that case your room is small enough that virtually any dehumidifier will work. Most units already have attachments in the back for a drain hose.


stink, 
What was that AC unit you were looking at ordering. Do you have a link?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 17, 2009)

wat else do i need? i have my 4 600 hps, 740 vent fan. and my room with my first flower unit. Im supposed to transfer anytime soon.. i jus dono watelse i need can sum1 help me thanks.


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> is it just the fan leaves or all?
> did you change there diet any?
> light changes?
> how far into flower?


 
Pretty much all the leaves! Started with one plant now the rest.

No change in diet. PH about 5.5 to 5.8.
PPM about 2200 - 2500.

About 9 weeks into flower.

Would plugged misters do it? I can't get at them. But if I pull up the plant I can feel moisture.

HELP!

Milton


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Pretty much all the leaves! Started with one plant now the rest.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Milton


I agree with SB. Bugs. 

Have you gotten in there and really examined those leaves? Underside too.


----------



## andyman (Mar 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Do you have a little pressure gauge on your regulator?
> 
> Look at the pressure gauge dial on your regulator. When it is all the way down your tank is empty.
> 
> ...


arnt the lights suppose to be on with co2 or am I confused?


----------



## andyman (Mar 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Pretty much all the leaves! Started with one plant now the rest.
> 
> No change in diet. PH about 5.5 to 5.8.
> PPM about 2200 - 2500.
> ...


 sounds like you have illeagal aliens , better get some preditory killers.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> arnt the lights suppose to be on with co2 or am I confused?


i think maybe he means they came on when they wernt suppose to, i could be wrong tho its happened before.


----------



## repvip (Mar 17, 2009)

They came on at the right time--he just had his controller outside of the room because it needed to be calibrated--without the controller the CO2 ran nonstop building up a high concentration.

Of course you want CO2 with lights on.


----------



## Dirtfree (Mar 17, 2009)

Stinkbud are you going to be doing an article with hightimes? I read that next month they will be interviewing someone about harvesting a pound every three weeks, they said the name was stinkbud. Is that you dude?


----------



## andyman (Mar 17, 2009)

repvip said:


> They came on at the right time--he just had his controller outside of the room because it needed to be calibrated--without the controller the CO2 ran nonstop building up a high concentration.
> 
> Of course you want CO2 with lights on.


makes sense now, first doobe of the day kinda makes me slower


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmmm wonder why I keep looking at your thread Fucking way nice setup Man 
Peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Have you checked really closely for pests? It looks like Thrip damage to me. Check the underside of the leaves with a magnifying glass.
> 
> They are *very small* and hard to see. They can hop fast and far too.
> 
> ...


Man, I hope it's not Thrips!

The humidity did get to about 57%.
The temps are around 80 - 90. (Running CO2)

I will check after work. Midnight to Eight shift! Will report tomorrow!

Thanks!

Milton


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 17, 2009)

Dirtfree said:


> Stinkbud are you going to be doing an article with hightimes? I read that next month they will be interviewing someone about harvesting a pound every three weeks, they said the name was stinkbud. Is that you dude?


hey man
read the thread its him
you got to read it


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 17, 2009)

hey milton
i hope you get it in order man
it would be a BITCH to lose it now after all this time waitting
i wish you the best


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> arnt the lights suppose to be on with co2 or am I confused?


Yes my CO2 runs whenever the lights are on. The lights came on but my sensor was outside the room next to an open window.

I had unplugged it and was calibrating it.

So the sensor thought it was 500PPM and just kept the gas running!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 17, 2009)

Dirtfree said:


> Stinkbud are you going to be doing an article with hightimes? I read that next month they will be interviewing someone about harvesting a pound every three weeks, they said the name was stinkbud. Is that you dude?


Yep, That's my article. The photos in the article are mine too.

Mag is supposed to be released in a month.


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 17, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey milton
> i hope you get it in order man
> it would be a BITCH to lose it now after all this time waitting
> i wish you the best


 
Thanks! I hope so too! I doubt I will sleep after work. Have to go check on them! I just never saw any bugs yet.
No soil. Very very cold where I live. Hard to imagine bugs!

Milton


----------



## 420hydro (Mar 17, 2009)

Great thread. I'm working my way through it now. I like to pass on two thing s for discussion:
Reservoir temperature - a old hydroponics trick to keep the nutrient solution cool is to fill some plastic bottles with water and freeze them. Throwing one or two into the reservoir will bring the temperature down slowly. Oh yea, don't open the bottles or you'll dilute the solution. 

Stressing the plants - Annual plants have one over-whelming instinct during their short life - to procreate - to create seed. There are various ways to stress the plant to drive it to seed. Shorting the light cycle is one way. (Days get shorter - winter coming - go to seed.) I would like to see, possibly in another thread of other ways to stress the plants to flower (we are not going all the way to seed.)

Gotta go - still playing catch-up on this thread.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 17, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Thanks! I hope so too! I doubt I will sleep after work. Have to go check on them! I just never saw any bugs yet.
> No soil. Very very cold where I live. Hard to imagine bugs!
> 
> Milton


hey milton
do what stink said maybe its the nutrients
if its thrips i just read inthe indoor bible that a LITTLE IVORY LIQUID DISH SOAP mix with water spray every 4 or 5 days will kill them
i few caps full to a quart
hope this helps


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 17, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey milton
> do what stink said maybe its the nutrients
> if its thrips i just read inthe indoor bible that a LITTLE IVORY LIQUID DISH SOAP mix with water spray every 4 or 5 days will kill them
> i few caps full to a quart
> hope this helps


Thanks again! 

I will look after work tomorrow. Maybe sooner! Drivin' me nuts! I will post the results.

Notice the last picture!

Milt


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 17, 2009)

High Times*May 2009*P.110

I'm eagerly awaiting this article! Kudos and Congrats!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 17, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wat else do i need? i have my 4 600 hps, 740 vent fan. and my room with my first flower unit. Im supposed to transfer anytime soon.. i jus dono watelse i need can sum1 help me thanks.


 ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Instead of adding a flower unit i think im gonna just convert my 2 post units into 3 post units. I will have to cut them and add a few inches, but it seems like a good plan....
> 
> will the 396 gph pump, pump enough to fill 3 pipes and get a good spray?


I like that idea! I have been scrambling to finish my flower room and my first 3 post flower unit as I have one batch that definitely is outgrowing the veg unit.

The batch on the right was cut 4 weeks ago. the ones on the right are a little less than 3 weeks from cuttings. They all have amazing roots!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 18, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> wat else do i need? i have my 4 600 hps, 740 vent fan. and my room with my first flower unit. Im supposed to transfer anytime soon.. i jus dono watelse i need can sum1 help me thanks.


If you decide to run CO2 then you will need A/C or dehumidifier, Co2 tank and regulator, Co2 monitor or timers.

You need a couple of fans in your room to move the air around.

You have all your meters right?


----------



## brein (Mar 18, 2009)

hi guys. I bought everything for the cloner and the veg unit. I couldn't get the 1/2 inch PVC pipes to fit securely on the pump nozzle. I used the 1/2 inch attachment. Did you guys have a workaround or does it matter?

Also, about how far away are the sprayers supposed to be from the top of the lid? Because it looks like they're a long ways away. They look too low. I used the 18 gal rghneck containers. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 18, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I like that idea! I have been scrambling to finish my flower room and my first 3 post flower unit as I have one batch that definitely is outgrowing the veg unit.
> 
> The batch on the right was cut 4 weeks ago. the ones on the right are a little less than 3 weeks from cuttings. They all have amazing roots!


Those look great LionsRoor. And your rooms look amazing. Clean and simple and very functional.


----------



## SOG (Mar 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Those look great LionsRoor. And your rooms look amazing. Clean and simple and very functional.


+1 
nice work LionsRoor


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice looking triple unit, LionsRoor. Keep us informed how the grow goes... +1



LionsRoor said:


> I like that idea! I have been scrambling to finish my flower room and my first 3 post flower unit as I have one batch that definitely is outgrowing the veg unit.


----------



## tilemaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Im w stinkbud 2, Keep that up man making me wish i could use sog w/ your cheap rubbermaid techniques and drop this soil shit.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

brein said:


> hi guys. I bought everything for the cloner and the veg unit. I couldn't get the 1/2 inch PVC pipes to fit securely on the pump nozzle. I used the 1/2 inch attachment. Did you guys have a workaround or does it matter?
> 
> Also, about how far away are the sprayers supposed to be from the top of the lid? Because it looks like they're a long ways away. They look too low. I used the 18 gal rghneck containers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Yo Bra - there are many ways to hook it up... if you are using the EcoPlus pumps, they accept standard 1/2" thread (threaded PVC or CarFlex). The EcoPlus pumps come with all sorts of fittings that screw into that 1/2" fitting. One of them accepts 1/2" ID tubing - you can use that and then a similar fitting at the "T" of your spray assembly. There is also one for larger tubing... You can also use a 1/2" PVC compression coupling (see my post a few pics up).

As for spray bar vertical location - I have played with that considerably and have found that 8.5" on center, measured from the bottom of the container (outside of container) works well for me. It's high enough to deliver a nice spray to all holes in an 18 and 23 hole pattern, but low enough that it's not pelting the roof of the lid with water and causing leaks... Again, this is just the distance I have been using.

On another note, I just use the veg for cloning too...

The pressure in these systems is very low - I was using the tubing to attach the pump and you don't even need hose clamps - though it may be a good idea if the tubing is at all loose on your barbed fitting.


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 18, 2009)

use a 1/2" coupling on the piece that connects to the pump, then dig thru the different connnections that came with the pump , one fo them fits fine into the coupling... the sprayers look like they are way too far down, but once u got the pump hooked up right you'll see that they are fine... water will spray all over the place if the lid is off.. if the dont then check the pump connection again.. GL



brein said:


> hi guys. I bought everything for the cloner and the veg unit. I couldn't get the 1/2 inch PVC pipes to fit securely on the pump nozzle. I used the 1/2 inch attachment. Did you guys have a workaround or does it matter?
> 
> Also, about how far away are the sprayers supposed to be from the top of the lid? Because it looks like they're a long ways away. They look too low. I used the 18 gal rghneck containers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I will look after work tomorrow. Maybe sooner! Drivin' me nuts! I will post the results.
> 
> ...


 
IT IS NOT THRIPS!!!

I checked them over very good. No bugs!

They are looking better then yesterday.
I drained and cleaned the res. Using water and clearex for a day. Lots of salt buildup on the res cover.

I am hoping for the best!

Milt


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck Milton.

And in my neck of the woods....


Good news! After hundreds of failed clones and a year + of wasted time and cost of materials... I finally have roots! 

After 3 weeks of sitting in bubblers, cups of water, old aero setups. I finally got me some roots to pop in ~5-6 days with this new setup! 



Here is what I did:

First of all, the roughneck container is a huge plus over my other aero attempts. They would all leak, no matter what. This simple container is key! I plan on trying some of the tough/strong boxes though. Make sure you light proof the container! Any light will allow algae to form, and that slimey shit sucks! 

A $7 15/15 min on/off timer is another new thing this go. I really think it helps the clones 'look' for that water and pop roots. In bubblers, or aero with 24/7 running pump, they have a constant supply of water, why go look for it?

Low lighting! Why are these people running lamps 2" away? I tried a foot away and it yellows the leaves, kills the clones. I have a shop light about 5-6 feet away! I think this was also key.

I am running straight tap water (160ppm 7.7ph) lowered to 5.8 ph with some funk control (Dutch master Zone + h2o2, not much though). (I used to use slight amounts of nutes and this go I tried none, no dipping powders, gels, anything, just straight ph adjusted water, it worked, so I am going to keep using the water only method) I haven't changed the water yet, but I am going to today with some fresh water. When I setup the system the first time and ran straight water in it for about 2 days, there was already a line from the water level of funk forming and it started to get the smell slightly. So I drained it, cleaned it, and pus some new water with the zone. The zone and h2o2 completely got rid of this even with 82+ deg water temp. The water has a very fresh smell to it, but I am still going to change it today. I have had tons of problems with funk/slime in the past and I am going to get rid of it. I plan on buying a chiller soon.

If you are having problems cloning.... try stinks methods. Follow them strictly. I am still going to order the CAP timer so I can have better time control. I don't want to water for 15 mins straight on (my water temp is already a high ~82 deg right now) and I think that will help lower it and allow for better root growth and keep the funk controlled a little more

Hopefully i get 100%! 


Parts:
Roughneck container - $8 lowes (gray with black lid)
~290gph (can't remember off top of head) water pump - $25 harbor freight
Adjustable timer (15 mins on/15 mins off) - $7 harbor freight
½ PVC pipe/adapters - $5 lowes
3/4 PVC pipe insulation - $3 lowes
360 misters - $.50 each? Ordered


Everything is reusable if cleaned besides the collars which are made from cut (a couple inches long) pipe insulation (rolled and slid into the holes in the lid). 


A good day indeed. If you are having problems. Take note on what made me successful, and also listen to stink. The man knows his stuff! 

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge stink. It means a lot.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you decide to run CO2 then you will need A/C or dehumidifier, Co2 tank and regulator, Co2 monitor or timers.
> 
> You need a couple of fans in your room to move the air around.
> 
> You have all your meters right?


Sup stink thanks again for the help. I have all my stuff set up im jus kinda scared about overloading the electricity i dnt have any timers for the vent fan or lights yet wat do u recomend i get? This is my first Real Flowering Room nd i want to make it really nice..My first indoor gro i jus put the 600 lite in the closet wit dwc buckets.. but now i have the new flowering room made with everything but 2 stink flower system i need to make. After my first harvest im goin to add the co2 and A.c.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> IT IS NOT THRIPS!!!
> 
> I checked them over very good. No bugs!
> 
> ...


Nice! That is good news! Keep us posted...


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 18, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice! That is good news! Keep us posted...


 


Thanks LionsRoor!

I will post some new pics tomorrow after work.

Here are some of one plant I cut some buds to keep me pacified!

Milt


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 18, 2009)

I just built two of the clone units today, 13 sites in each, due to me not having tons of height I cannot run a veg unit but will use one for clones and one for moms/extra cuts. 

Vacation next week for 7 days and then I'm finishing my flower unit. I need a good res, low to the ground - I'm still looking. 

Almost there, once this vacation is done I will be a stinkbuddy finally!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 18, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> I have had tons of problems with funk/slime in the past and I am going to get rid of it. I plan on buying a chiller soon.
> 
> If you are having problems cloning.... try stinks methods. Follow them strictly. I am still going to order the CAP timer so I can have better time control. I don't want to water for 15 mins straight on (my water temp is already a high ~82 deg right now) and I think that will help lower it and allow for better root growth and keep the funk controlled a little more


When I saw you were considering a chiller, I was about to hit reply then I noticed you answered your own problem. I just couldn't imagine why you would spend hundreds of dollars on a chiller, but didn't spend the $80 on the timer which would have solved your problem. the reason your water temps are that high is because the pump running and heating the water for 15 minutes, but it seems you figured it out. Great job on those clones. Don't you just get this huge sense of satisfaction when something like this goes so well? 

Oh, I was wondering, I was told with Zone you don't need H2O2. Do you know what Zone really is and do you think that the peroxide in addition is helping? Have you tried Zone by itself? I have been using it in my DWC, but now that I'm going over to Stink's system, I was thinking I wouldn't need it anymore but you make a good point about the cloner. It would possibly help me extend the cleaning. It seems I have been able to go a few weeks, but there is gunk up in the lid by the time my clones are rooted and ready to move.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Thanks LionsRoor!
> 
> I will post some new pics tomorrow after work.
> 
> ...


Colorful buds. So glad to hear about the absence of bugs.


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 18, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> When I saw you were considering a chiller, I was about to hit reply then I noticed you answered your own problem. I just couldn't imagine why you would spend hundreds of dollars on a chiller, but didn't spend the $80 on the timer which would have solved your problem. the reason your water temps are that high is because the pump running and heating the water for 15 minutes, but it seems you figured it out. Great job on those clones. Don't you just get this huge sense of satisfaction when something like this goes so well?
> 
> Oh, I was wondering, I was told with Zone you don't need H2O2. Do you know what Zone really is and do you think that the peroxide in addition is helping? Have you tried Zone by itself? I have been using it in my DWC, but now that I'm going over to Stink's system, I was thinking I wouldn't need it anymore but you make a good point about the cloner. It would possibly help me extend the cleaning. It seems I have been able to go a few weeks, but there is gunk up in the lid by the time my clones are rooted and ready to move.


The chiller will be for the flower setup. Sucks I can't use it to chill multiple reservoirs due to different nute requirements. So I am hoping running the pump for a short time (~1 min) will help keep the temps below 80. I have some bubble buckets going and they are black and just a air stone in them, and the temps are close to 80. It is hot where I am and it isn't even summer. I like the cloner being in the 80s (I think the higher temp helps with fast roots), as long as I can keep the funk controlled. But I would like my plants to be in 65-70deg water, and if just sitting water is close to 80 without a pump, I am almost certain an investment in a small chiller would be necessary. Just because the funk isn't growing doesn't mean the water temp is ideal.

No, the h2o2 shouldn't be needed with the DM Zone. I just put a couple caps in a few days after the setup was running with some cuts, just to keep the water fresh. About to change the water. Last summer a few bubble buckets did want to get a little smelly even with just the Zone, I am not really 100% satisfied with the product. It works, but I think there are better. I plan on ordering something else soon. (This is why I plan on buying a $300-400 chiller, the price is small if it will completely get rid of the high temps and the main reason the funk grows in the first place. Why band-aid the problem when you can prevent it from happening?) I tried organic nutes the first time I attempted to grow and the funk really seemed to feed on the the stuff in it and rapidly reproduced. Getting rid of the organics helped a lot, I eventually want to go back to organic though. 

I took another peek when the lights came back on, and another has popped roots and others are showing the nubs. 

I have successfully cloned more plants these past 6 days than I have in the past 2 years.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey *LionsRoor*...what is the size (gal.'s & dimensions) of the reservoir you are using for your 3 post flower unit?



LionsRoor said:


> I like that idea! I have been scrambling to finish my flower room and my first 3 post flower unit as I have one batch that definitely is outgrowing the veg unit.
> 
> The batch on the right was cut 4 weeks ago. the ones on the right are a little less than 3 weeks from cuttings. They all have amazing roots!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey *LionsRoor*...what is the size (gal.'s & dimensions) of the reservoir you are using for your 3 post flower unit?


Hey Shrike - it's the 25 gallon Botanicare res and cover... it is the one they use for their TurboGarden line of hydro units. It is a special order. You can find it online... let me measure it quick...

The res is 35 x 22 inches on the outside - but the actual interior section is 29.5 x 17 inches - it has a big lip. Also nice, it has a cut-out for the pump cord. The downside is, the cover and the res, with the porthole cover will set you back about $100.

To clarify - for those wanting to build a triple banger with this res - the outside edge of you posts must be 29.5 or less. This is pretty good... my fence posts sit 14" on center - with the holes 8" on center down each post.


----------



## andyman (Mar 18, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> The chiller will be for the flower setup. Sucks I can't use it to chill multiple reservoirs due to different nute requirements. So I am hoping running the pump for a short time (~1 min) will help keep the temps below 80. I have some bubble buckets going and they are black and just a air stone in them, and the temps are close to 80. It is hot where I am and it isn't even summer. I like the cloner being in the 80s (I think the higher temp helps with fast roots), as long as I can keep the funk controlled. But I would like my plants to be in 65-70deg water, and if just sitting water is close to 80 without a pump, I am almost certain an investment in a small chiller would be necessary. Just because the funk isn't growing doesn't mean the water temp is ideal.
> 
> No, the h2o2 shouldn't be needed with the DM Zone. I just put a couple caps in a few days after the setup was running with some cuts, just to keep the water fresh. About to change the water. Last summer a few bubble buckets did want to get a little smelly even with just the Zone, I am not really 100% satisfied with the product. It works, but I think there are better. I plan on ordering something else soon. (This is why I plan on buying a $300-400 chiller, the price is small if it will completely get rid of the high temps and the main reason the funk grows in the first place. Why band-aid the problem when you can prevent it from happening?) I tried organic nutes the first time I attempted to grow and the funk really seemed to feed on the the stuff in it and rapidly reproduced. Getting rid of the organics helped a lot, I eventually want to go back to organic though.
> 
> ...


I keep my water around 70f and add strait tap water with no ph addjust since thats just to keep from nuit lock. since there is no nuits in my cloner than theres no lockout. At 70f I get roots on my indicas in 4-10 days and my sativas in 10 days or up to 2 weeks (rare) 100% . THE TIMER IS THE BIGGEST KEY. Makes them look for the water but still teases them with it every 4-5 min.. I cant belive the 100% rate I now get. I even put a fan leaf in and it grew roots. 
I also tried a clone in my veg unit with 2000ppm and it took a little while longer but still got roots. 

I get no funk with my green rubbermade r n totes. I dont change the water but once a month if that. I bet its been 1.5 months since I changed it. Its full of clones all the time, and some tomato plants too. I just add water every once and a while.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

andyman said:


> I keep my water around 70f and add strait tap water with no ph addjust since thats just to keep from nuit lock. since there is no nuits in my cloner than theres no lockout. At 70f I get roots on my indicas in 4-10 days and my sativas in 10 days or up to 2 weeks (rare) 100% . THE TIMER IS THE BIGGEST KEY. Makes them look for the water but still teases them with it every 4-5 min.. I cant belive the 100% rate I now get. I even put a fan leaf in and it grew roots.
> I also tried a clone in my veg unit with 2000ppm and it took a little while longer but still got roots.
> 
> I get no funk with my green rubbermade r n totes. I dont change the water but once a month if that. I bet its been 1.5 months since I changed it. Its full of clones all the time, and some tomato plants too. I just add water every once and a while.


Yeah - Andyman - I love your style, Bro! ...a fan leaf? Wow!

Yeah - Stink was right - clones out your ass. I too have had 100% with the cloner(s). Like another fellow on here, I too used to dread cloning as it was not 100% with my old method! The Stink system has given me the confidence to do away with Mothers... I just set one outside today - it's Summer here! I will put the others out after one more round of cuts to complete my StinkRoom!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info, buddy. One more question. Are those the standard 4" post's that Stink uses or are they 5". They look like 4", but pictures can be deceiving.



LionsRoor said:


> Hey Shrike - it's the 25 gallon Botanicare res and cover... it is the one they use for their TurboGarden line of hydro units. It is a special order. You can find it online... let me measure it quick...
> 
> The res is 35 x 22 inches on the outside - but the actual interior section is 29.5 x 17 inches - it has a big lip. Also nice, it has a cut-out for the pump cord. The downside is, the cover and the res, with the porthole cover will set you back about $100.
> 
> To clarify - for those wanting to build a triple banger with this res - the outside edge of you posts must be 29.5 or less. This is pretty good... my fence posts sit 14" on center - with the holes 8" on center down each post.


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Mar 18, 2009)

Questions for sir StinkBud or whoever is up to par....

I'm getting ready to build 4 flower units because of the way Colorado has the rules. In short I'll need run 4-17 day units instead of 3-21 day units. Given the shorter turn times, I only want to run 10 holes in each unit... one per patient. That will give me 17 days in clone, 17 days in veg box then 4x 17 in the flower units.

So here are my questions:
1] In regard to light spread, would it be better to build the 10 hole flower units in a 3 rail configuration .. 3 holes on each of the outside rails and 4 holes down the middle ? or stay with 5x5 on 2 rails. Seems like the grow pictures I've seen are short on the ends due to less light. the plants could be staggered in a 3x4x3 configuration as well.

2] Given that I have more space per rail, I think it would be better to space plants further apart for more growth. Is there any negative impact on the sprayer to roots if the holes are spaced wider ? Ie spray not getting to the pot . Is this a worthwhile effort to space the plants further apart ?

3] Lights... I was thinking a single light above each unit. 1 600 above each, or maybe even 600's for the first 2 units of the cycle and 1000s for the last 2 ? Would there be significant benefit to running 1000's in the last 34 days ?

4] Can the water and nutes make it 17 days, or will we need to change each one mid cycle ?

Feel free to point out any flaws in my thinking there. I'd rather do it right the first time 

That's all for now... I think 

Thanks !


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Mar 18, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Thanks for the info, buddy. One more question. Are those the standard 4" post's that Stink uses or are they 5". They look like 4", but pictures can be deceiving.


four inch PVC. I just ordered some from Jay at Wayside fence.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-AND-RAILING-POST-4x4X6_W0QQitemZ290032341587QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item290032341587&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262 has the 4"x4"x6' for 23.40 for the first one and 19.50 for additional ones including shipping. 

They have different lengths including 4"x4"x40" for 7.50 +8 shipping on the first one and 4 shipping on additionals

the freight was jacked up on the caps so i just went to their website and sent them a request. 

Not spammin.. just saving someone the shopping hassle


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Mar 18, 2009)

Which timers should I get ?







for $49.90 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html

or this 






For $69.90 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html

I need to buy 3 of them so if i can save $20 each, that would be cool. But then again if it dies, the loss is much greater than that savings. 

I'm not smart enough to build out the whole relay thing at this point. Maybe I'll be smarter next year.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 18, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Which timers should I get ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one. People have problems with hitting the knobs on the other one.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Thanks for the info, buddy. One more question. Are those the standard 4" post's that Stink uses or are they 5". They look like 4", but pictures can be deceiving.


Four inchers


----------



## andyman (Mar 19, 2009)

MyPC8MyBrain said:


> Questions for sir StinkBud or whoever is up to par....
> 
> I'm getting ready to build 4 flower units because of the way Colorado has the rules. In short I'll need run 4-17 day units instead of 3-21 day units. Given the shorter turn times, I only want to run 10 holes in each unit... one per patient. That will give me 17 days in clone, 17 days in veg box then 4x 17 in the flower units.
> 
> ...


Not sure but I havent changed mine in over a month in my veg and it smells the same as it did when I started. Of course my clones been growin so fast I have to add a few gallons of water every other week and nuits too. So I think mine are using it up quick enough that I dont need to change it. Kinda like a car with an oil leak. If it used a quart a week of oil, its allways gettin a hillbilly oil change. lol 
My temps are low so that might be why im not getting funkytown going on here.
I would follow stinks plan or close to it. Im just a lazy slacker


----------



## andyman (Mar 19, 2009)

found some sort of pest today on my veg plants. puts little white dots on the leaves. very small. and then I see something small and black on the underside. When I squish it , it smears like any other bug , unless that was its droppings.(sure hope not, eww)
any help. This way I know what preditor bugs to get.
thanks

The last pic you can see the little pricks


----------



## CapnBud (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> found some sort of pest today on my veg plants. puts little white dots on the leaves. very small. and then I see something small and black on the underside. When I squish it , it smears like any other bug , unless that was its droppings.(sure hope not, eww)
> any help. This way I know what preditor bugs to get.
> thanks
> 
> The last pic you can see the little pricks


 

oh god u got spidermites. better go spend some money on some good products.

i suggest monterey's spinosad
or agrimaxx...i think thats how u spell it


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> Not sure but I havent changed mine in over a month in my veg and it smells the same as it did when I started. Of course my clones been growin so fast I have to add a few gallons of water every other week and nuits too. So I think mine are using it up quick enough that I dont need to change it. Kinda like a car with an oil leak. If it used a quart a week of oil, its allways gettin a hillbilly oil change. lol
> My temps are low so that might be why im not getting funkytown going on here.
> I would follow stinks plan or close to it. Im just a lazy slacker


 
I did not follow the instructions either. I did not change my res. I ended up getting some kind of "nutrient lockout" from salt buildups. My plants actually started to die. To some it looked like "Thrips". Yesterday I changed out the res. I looked today after work and they look 100% better! (Thanks to all who helped!) 

My advice, if in doubt, change the res.!
Water and nutes are cheap compared to all the time invested!

Andyman, sorry about the bugs. I hate BUGS! I live in the Arctic Circle and the only good thing about it is no bugs!

Miltons .02 cents.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 19, 2009)

................


Saladsmokin said:


> Sup stink thanks again for the help. I have all my stuff set up im jus kinda scared about overloading the electricity i dnt have any timers for the vent fan or lights yet wat do u recomend i get? This is my first Real Flowering Room nd i want to make it really nice..My first indoor gro i jus put the 600 lite in the closet wit dwc buckets.. but now i have the new flowering room made with everything but 2 stink flower system i need to make. After my first harvest im goin to add the co2 and A.c.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 19, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Unfortunately I have yet to find a cheap timer that goes down to 1 minute on. You have to pay a little under a hundred bucks.


Yes the cheapest I found online was like 68 bucks


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 19, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> ................


hey salad
i use a outdoor timer from lowes that has 6 outlets and rated 1800w at20amp for my lights and fan that vents them its about 25 bucks


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 19, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Which timers should I get ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey soco
the first one is the one i have works fine i run 3 pumps on it
and that one is 25 bucks cheaper 
i got fucked w/no vaseline


----------



## brein (Mar 19, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey soco
> the first one is the one i have works fine i run 3 pumps on it
> and that one is 25 bucks cheaper
> i got fucked w/no vaseline


i actually have the second one. I didn't quite understand, but are you saying it's not good? i haven't opened mine yet. which one did you get screwed on?


Oh yeah, Stinkbud,
On your diagrams for the cloner. veg unit, and flowering units, you list specific pvc pipe lengths. Is this the length that you cut to? because on the diagrams, it actually looks like its the length of the pipe that is actually exposed. Since the elbows, T's, and end caps all take at least an inch on each side.

just wondering. Or is it not that important?


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 19, 2009)

brein said:


> i actually have the second one. I didn't quite understand, but are you saying it's not good? i haven't opened mine yet. which one did you get screwed on?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Stinkbud,
> ...


He paid $25 more than the price posted. The first one is better because you can't bump the knobs. The lengths are what you are to cut to.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> found some sort of pest today on my veg plants. puts little white dots on the leaves. very small. and then I see something small and black on the underside. When I squish it , it smears like any other bug , unless that was its droppings.(sure hope not, eww)
> any help. This way I know what preditor bugs to get.
> thanks
> 
> The last pic you can see the little pricks


Ouch! I hate to see pics like those! Spider mites. By far the worst thing that can happen to a grower. Unfortunately it happens to everyone.

Buy some triple threats for your flower room. Remember, you can't buy too many predators. The more you buy, the faster the problem will end.

Spray all your clones and veg plants with Neem oil. Don't over due it though. Turn the lights off when you spray.

Wash every surface with bleach water, twice.

Normally I tell people not to worry but in this case, worry. Mites are bad. I've lost entire crops to mites many times in the last 15 years. 

You can kill a lot of bugs just by running your fingers over each leaf.

Plain water is great. It makes it hard for the bugs to move around. Enough water will drown them. You *can't* spray thick buds with water though because you might end up with mold.

You *can* spray new buds and all the large fan leaves with water. I set my water bottle to spray a hard stream. I lift each leaf and spray the bottom hard to knock off as many pests as possible.

I do the same thing to the clones but with a tablespoon of Neem oil added. I also put a couple of drops of liquid soap in the water also. It helps the water flow better.

All this should be done while you're waiting for your predators to arrive.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 19, 2009)

SB, I gotta question about strains for you...

Seems like you pick strains that have berry in them. Purple silver, goo, blueberry, ect.
Do you pick these because they taste the best with the Berry "Sweet" Amino Complex?

Have you ever tried something like Lemon Skunk and run Citrus "Sweet"? I'm thinking it would taste like a damn lemon drop.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> found some sort of pest today on my veg plants. puts little white dots on the leaves. very small. and then I see something small and black on the underside. When I squish it , it smears like any other bug , unless that was its droppings.(sure hope not, eww)
> any help. This way I know what preditor bugs to get.
> thanks
> 
> The last pic you can see the little pricks


I was turned on to a new product my local shop. One brand name is called - Azatrol. Very effective with gnats and root aphids on some infected mothers. I understand it works on mites too. Makes insects full and not want to eat.

Read about it on the internet here and decide if it is for you.

http://www.pbigordon.com/professional/page.php?id=280&zoom_highlight=azatrol

Go SpiderKiller!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 19, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> I did not follow the instructions either. I did not change my res. I ended up getting some kind of "nutrient lockout" from salt buildups. My plants actually started to die. To some it looked like "Thrips". Yesterday I changed out the res. I looked today after work and they look 100% better! (Thanks to all who helped!)
> 
> My advice, if in doubt, change the res.!
> Water and nutes are cheap compared to all the time invested!
> ...


Thanks for posting that update. Good news is, well... good news! Arctic Circle... Cool!


----------



## andyman (Mar 19, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Ouch! I hate to see pics like those! Spider mites. By far the worst thing that can happen to a grower. Unfortunately it happens to everyone.
> 
> Buy some triple threats for your flower room. Remember, you can't buy too many predators. The more you buy, the faster the problem will end.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that link again. Im ordering tomorrow. I got some organic spray that mostly has dif oils in it . Mostly spices kinda oils. anyway I showed the worst pic and I think I caught it early enough it will be ok. The good news is there only on the veg and clones. This is the first time Ive had spider mites. thanks again every one


----------



## repvip (Mar 19, 2009)

Could be. 

Anybody see a 120+watt LED *in use*? I haven't. Until now 

This is a 350watt tri-band panel. Replaced a 1000watt HPS.

Utilizing StinkBud system.. plants start on the right and move to the left with each harvest. This way they will start under the LED and finish under the 1000watt HPS. 

Boys... lets hope this works! I won't keep you hanging.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought I would share pics I just took of one some of the organic bud I am smoking which is also part of 1 of the 6 BlueBerry that Femenized and the precious beautiful cargo they are carrying!

It looks BlueBerry huh?


----------



## blackmarketseeds (Mar 19, 2009)

How about 1lb per week? That is what I average with my set up. But I'm prob. growing more plants at one time per week than you. Each week I add four plants and remove four plants.

Starts like this.

Starting with an empty grow room......

Week one: 4 plants in.

Week two: 4 plants in.

Week three: 4 plants in.

Week four: 4 plants in.

Week five: 4 plants in.

Week six: 4 plants in.

Week seven: 4 plants in. 

Week eight: 4 plants in. 4 plants out.


Once this system is established like above, one will pull four plants and add four plants each week. By doing so in time one will be picking at least a pound per week. Of course that depends on the type of plant one is growing. My plants are ready for picking at the end of the seven weeks. 

Good luck!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys, awesome pics! That blueberry looks delicious DB. Looking forward to your grow repvip, I'm a LED skeptic but maybe the bigboy LEDs are the real deal. Cheers.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 19, 2009)

repvip said:


> Could be.
> 
> Anybody see a 120+watt LED *in use*? I haven't. Until now
> 
> ...


It looks cool as hell. They don't have to be close to the plants like flouros? I never have checked into it. Everything you have done up to now has been outstanding. Can't wait to see.


----------



## repvip (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> It looks cool as hell. They don't have to be close to the plants like flouros? I never have checked into it. Everything you have done up to now has been outstanding. Can't wait to see.


Thanks! I'd rep ya again, but I can't haha.

So.. the distance thing has me frustrated. I assume the closer the better--but when you start getting close the coverage area goes way down.

It's advertised as 8'x6' coverage with 4'x6' "core flowering coverage", but the real question is.. how high does the LED need to hang to give this coverage.. 

I have also wondered if you could get too close... aren't these lights designed with different spectrum LED's so they blend together? Where is the best distance for this blend? 

Lots of questions... we will see. I am hoping the addition of CO2 +LED will make up for the 1000w HPS that was removed. It's cool as fuck though--there is NO HEAT at all! The dehumidifier puts out way more.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 19, 2009)

fasho thanks RooFerr. Ill try that out.. it doesnt matter if i run the vent fan 24 7? and wen i get that first harvest im gna add co2 a.c. and add timers. 


BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey salad
> i use a outdoor timer from lowes that has 6 outlets and rated 1800w at20amp for my lights and fan that vents them its about 25 bucks


----------



## blackmarketseeds (Mar 19, 2009)

> how about.. fuck off! You don't know shit. Read the thread.


Real nice asshole! It's people like you that I want to kick the shit out of! Grow up Jerk! I've been growing for 28 years! And you... One day!


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Mar 19, 2009)

brein said:


> On your diagrams for the cloner. veg unit, and flowering units, you list specific pvc pipe lengths. Is this the length that you cut to? because on the diagrams, it actually looks like its the length of the pipe that is actually exposed. Since the elbows, T's, and end caps all take at least an inch on each side.
> 
> just wondering. Or is it not that important?


I just built the veg unit tonight. If you use the measurements, it doesn't look exactly like the picture. I pondered it a bit and said WTF.. it;s just gonna spray water to hell and back anyways so on with the glue....

I haven't run it yet, but I'm pretty sure it's gonna spray water


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> SB, I gotta question about strains for you...
> 
> Seems like you pick strains that have berry in them. Purple silver, goo, blueberry, ect.
> Do you pick these because they taste the best with the Berry "Sweet" Amino Complex?
> ...


I'm going to try the Citrus flavor next time. I'm curious as to how it changes the flavor.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> I thought I would share pics I just took of one some of the organic bud I am smoking which is also part of 1 of the 6 BlueBerry that Femenized and the precious beautiful cargo they are carrying!
> 
> It looks BlueBerry huh?


Looks great! Gotta love fem seeds for free!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

blackmarketseeds said:


> Real nice asshole! It's people like you that I want to kick the shit out of! Grow up Jerk! I've been growing for 28 years! And you... One day!


This is not the thread for this kind of attitude. 

We are all friends here. This thread is more than just about growing. It's about helping your fellow man. It's all about spreading the love.

There is too much hate in the world today. I'd like to think of this thread as a haven from all the negative vibes that surround us.

It's hard to ask for an apology and even harder to give one. It takes a big man to forgive!

It would be great if you guys could keep the thread positive and help one another.

What's the StinkBud motto? 
"Spread the Love"....


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> Thanks so much for that link again. Im ordering tomorrow. I got some organic spray that mostly has dif oils in it . Mostly spices kinda oils. anyway I showed the worst pic and I think I caught it early enough it will be ok. The good news is there only on the veg and clones. This is the first time Ive had spider mites. thanks again every one


I'm stoked to hear that they are only on the veg and clones.

That's not hard to deal with because you can spray them.

The flower room is a whole different story though. As soon as you have buds you have to stop using sprays.

If I were you I would still put some predators in the flower room just to be safe.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Could be.
> 
> Anybody see a 120+watt LED *in use*? I haven't. Until now
> 
> ...


Looking great! This is very exciting. I can't wait to get your opinion on that LED Repvip.


----------



## typ3ss (Mar 20, 2009)

is it possible to trim your roots if they are too long in the veg/flowering? i saw on this post somewhere but forgot where, something about trimming roots? 

thanks in advance


----------



## brein (Mar 20, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> I just built the veg unit tonight. If you use the measurements, it doesn't look exactly like the picture. I pondered it a bit and said WTF.. it;s just gonna spray water to hell and back anyways so on with the glue....
> 
> I haven't run it yet, but I'm pretty sure it's gonna spray water


 
i built it last night. it worked like a charm. I filled it with water in the kitchen sink and plugged it in. I got soaked! Killed any doubts I had. 

Now to score some clones. I have a guy who knows a guy...

Oh yeah, how far below the neoprene collars must the stem of the clone protrude? Anyone know?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

blackmarketseeds said:


> How about 1lb per week? That is what I average with my set up. But I'm prob. growing more plants at one time per week than you. Each week I add four plants and remove four plants.
> 
> Starts like this.
> 
> ...


Sounds awsome! My last harvest ended up only 27oz.

Have you thought about starting your own thread and teaching others your techniques? 

You could draw up some plans for your cloner, veg and flower units and post them in your thread.

It would also be cool for you to write a complete set of instructions on how you grow. Don't forget to include everything from start to finish.

Here are the things you should address in your thread: Seeds, Cloning, vegging, lights, CO2, Genetics, Harvesting, Curing, Pests, Air, Temps, Humidity, PPM strengths, Nutes, PH and I'm sure you will come up with more.

It would be great if you could post pictures of every step of the entire process too.

I'm sure you could help many people get the medicine they need! I can't wait to see your thread! Be sure and post a link to it when you get it done.

Thanks for spreading the love bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> Thanks so much for that link again. Im ordering tomorrow. I got some organic spray that mostly has dif oils in it . Mostly spices kinda oils. anyway I showed the worst pic and I think I caught it early enough it will be ok. The good news is there only on the veg and clones. This is the first time Ive had spider mites. thanks again every one


One time I made my own insect spray. You take garlic and hot peppers and put them in a blender with some water. Blend well and then strain the pulp out through some cloth.

Take the water and add a couple of drops of liquid soap and your done. It works awsome! Bugs will never touch your plants again. 

Reality check.....

It made the whole house smell like the stinkiest Mexican pizza you could ever imagine!

It did work well though! No one, including the bugs could stand to go in the room! In fact one day I saw a fly go into the room and withing a few minutes he started puking!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

brein said:


> i built it last night. it worked like a charm. I filled it with water in the kitchen sink and plugged it in. I got soaked! Killed any doubts I had.
> 
> Now to score some clones. I have a guy who knows a guy...
> 
> Oh yeah, how far below the neoprene collars must the stem of the clone protrude? Anyone know?


I've had them as short as just 1/4" below the collar. Usually I cut them even with the bottom of the net pot.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Could be.
> 
> Anybody see a 120+watt LED *in use*? I haven't. Until now
> 
> ...


I'm excited to see how this turns out. I have a lot of faith in LEDs. They may not seem very bright but the light spectrum is exactly what the plant uses.

Most of the light an HPS or MH puts out is not even used by the plant. Not to mention how much power is being converted to heat.

We need to figure out a way to build them ourselves. I can't find a cheap price on all the components. At this time it seems like it would cost more to build the unit yourself than just buy one already made.

I'd really like to make an LED light. I love building stuff (duh). To me the knowledge would be worth the price of admission.

Does anyone know of some plans/schematics for an LED light? Any good sources for parts? 

We may need to start a new thread just for LEDs...


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Thanks! I'd rep ya again, but I can't haha.
> 
> So.. the distance thing has me frustrated. I assume the closer the better--but when you start getting close the coverage area goes way down.
> 
> ...


That IS cool. It looks too cool. Can you reach the manufacturer?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of great pics stinbuds..love the blueberry buds..and repvip..your setup is looking bomb...Lion your room is coming together awesome! Stink thanks for spreadin the love again!

I think my upcoming harvest is gonna be my biggest and best yet! I just started the flush with sweet.

will take pics in a bit.


----------



## Demosthenese (Mar 20, 2009)

i've read only one thread from a guy who actually built his own. As far as i remember it still cost him 600 bucks or so, because led components are just not cheap. I investigated a diy led solution, but it seemed to expensive and experimental. On the other hand, if i could swap out my 400w HPS for less then 500 bucks and get an equivalent light with no heat and hardly any power consumption that ws guaranteed to work perfectly then i'd be interested.


----------



## gvega187 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a few Aerocloner questions for you guys...

can you use the same timer setup for aero cloners? 1 min on 4 min off?

Does water temperature matter as much in aerocloning? I usually use a heat mat no matter what time of year for clone flats. 

I am not using the clonex nute solution...should I ph the water?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Lots of great pics stinbuds..love the blueberry buds..and repvip..your setup is looking bomb...Lion your room is coming together awesome! Stink thanks for spreadin the love again!
> 
> I think my upcoming harvest is gonna be my biggest and best yet! I just started the flush with sweet.
> 
> will take pics in a bit.


Wait till you try the buds after flushing with Sweet. It's beyond anything I could have ever imagined.

My last batch has completely dried now and has had a chance to cure for a little while. To put it simply, the buds are the sweetest I have ever tasted in 40+ years of smoking pot.

I know you think I'm exaggerating and I wouldn't blame you if you did. Everyone should try it though. You all will be blown away by the flavor. 

The after taste is unlike anything I have ever experienced! It really does taste like candy. 

I can't wait to hear what your patients are going to say! 

On another note...

I got a new patient a couple a days ago. I felt really bad for the guy. His old provider was giving him shitty shake that he couldn't even smoke. He had to make oil out of it.

He's old and poor as fuck but too proud to take anything for free. I told him if he wants to pay any money for the medicine to just donate whatever he can afford it to the local clinic because that's all I would do with the money anyway.

I could see the look of relief in his face.

Needless to say he was stoked when I hooked him up with some of my medicine! 

I may look like a big, tough guy on the outside but I got a soft heart. I always feel like crying when I see people suffer. I got that from my mom. 

I ball my brains out  just like a chick whenever I see a sad movie, pitiful..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

Its kinda weird...this is the first time the leaves really started yellowing before i started the flush..this pic was taken today. and i started the flush today...



this ripe batch i had to throw some netting over and tie down..it is my last unit that still needs to be modified, with the netting.

also, on the unit on the far right,, its been in for just 4 weeks and it already has some leaves yellowing...i dont remember this happening so quickly. It got me kinda wondering if something is a miss?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I have a few Aerocloner questions for you guys...
> 
> can you use the same timer setup for aero cloners? 1 min on 4 min off?
> 
> ...


Yes you use the same timer. No need for a heat mat. Most likely it will cause more problems than good.

You will find that you have a 100% success rate if you follow my directions. You don't need Clonex though. They will root no matter what.

In fact, I don't think anyone in the entire StinkBud community has lost a clone yet. That's pretty fucking amazing when you think about it!

I would have to say the biggest problem we all have is what to do with all the extra clones. When I say you will have clones coming out your ass I'm not exaggerating.

Am I right guys? Anyone lost a clone yet? Fuck ups don't count...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

100% so far with every single clone here! I cant wait to try the sweet flushed buds.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 20, 2009)

hey SB i was wondering if i could leave my vent fan on 24/7 for my first grow with ur system nd jus turn the lights on nd off at a certain time. then after the first harvest add co2 and A.c. and enclose it and add timers for the vent fan co2 and lights and i was wondering if i could still fit ducting to a 8" vent fan to a 6" air coolhood. Its my first Real Grow Room


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Its kinda weird...this is the first time the leaves really started yellowing before i started the flush..this pic was taken today. and i started the flush today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess #1, remember when you said your CO2 tank was lasting a month? That can't be right. One week should be about right for your grow. 

I'm able to get two weeks out of a tank but I have a controller that monitors the CO2 perfect. When I ran timers with fans a tank lasted me a week.

What if your plants are not getting enough CO2? Your room is sealed now right? The plants could be starving for CO2...

A month out of a 20lb. CO2 tank? No way, that can't be right bro!

Guess #2, you may need to increase your nutes because of the added CO2. The plants are growing a lot faster now and may be using up just one of the many nutes in the mix too fast.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> hey SB i was wondering if i could leave my vent fan on 24/7 for my first grow with ur system nd jus turn the lights on nd off at a certain time. then after the first harvest add co2 and A.c. and enclose it and add timers for the vent fan co2 and lights and i was wondering if i could still fit ducting to a 8" vent fan to a 6" air coolhood. Its my first Real Grow Room


That's perfect. Before I got CO2 I hooked up my vent fan to blow through the light.

It vented the room and kept the lights cool to the touch. As soon as I got CO2 all I had to do was connect a hose to the fan input from outside the room.

I had my vent fan on a timer. I set it to run the whole time the lights where on but it only went on for 15 minutes every hour during the night.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

That makes sense.. That co2 has got me perplexed.. wouldnt the little ball stop floating if the tank was empty? yet it still floats and the guage says full... im in the twilight zone!!! im gonna refill it today nonetheless..and i will start to up my nutes and see if that helps...thanks Stink.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 20, 2009)

FASHO! Thanks StinkBud. Im glad u made this thread. haha  Ive learned alot from u!


StinkBud said:


> That's perfect. Before I got CO2 I hooked up my vent fan to blow through the light.
> 
> It vented the room and kept the lights cool to the touch. As soon as I got CO2 all I had to do was connect a hose to the fan input from outside the room.
> 
> I had my vent fan on a timer. I set it to run the whole time the lights where on but it only went on for 15 minutes every hour during the night.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> That makes sense.. That co2 has got me perplexed.. wouldnt the little ball stop floating if the tank was empty? yet it still floats and the guage says full... im in the twilight zone!!! im gonna refill it today nonetheless..and i will start to up my nutes and see if that helps...thanks Stink.


What do you have it set at? What number is the ball at? Is the ball always up or only up when the timer is on?

The ball should only go up when the timer is on. The ball should not go up if the gauge reads empty (duh). If it does the ball must be stuck or something.

What does the gauge read?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What do you have it set at? What number is the ball at? Is the ball always up or only up when the timer is on?
> 
> The ball should only go up when the timer is on. The ball should not go up if the gauge reads empty (duh). If it does the ball must be stuck or something.
> 
> What does the gauge read?


well i just took the tank out of the room and took off the regulator. Then opened the valve..jet engine pressure blowin loud..i hooked the regulator back up and adjusted the cfh up to about 10 and you can feel the co2 coming out...its not empty. Ive had it set for the past 3 weeks at just under 2 cfh for 30 minutes on every 3 hours ..so that like 2 hours of co2 total a day..it only floats when the timer gets switched on... hmm...i just used the co2 calculator and it made sense...it says about 102 hours for 21 minutes on time...so i would think since im going 30 minutes it would drop the tank life a little..so maybe 80 hours i dont know.

the pressure guage is always at 30 psi..exactly where it says to set it at. WEIRD!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 20, 2009)

hey stink......any reason u think u got 27 oz from ur grow instead of the normal 16?
seems like ur doing something better....dont hold out on us


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Wait till you try the buds after flushing with Sweet. It's beyond anything I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My last batch has completely dried now and has had a chance to cure for a little while. To put it simply, the buds are the sweetest I have ever tasted in 40+ years of smoking pot.
> 
> ...


dam stink
you got me cryin too
the world needs more folks like you
STINK FOR PREZ.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> hey stink......any reason u think u got 27 oz from ur grow instead of the normal 16?
> seems like ur doing something better....dont hold out on us


HEY dagobaker
he started leaving the lights on his veggiies 24/7
then he uses the veggie formula with sweat for the first two weeks of flowering
I THINK THIS IS WAY


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 20, 2009)

yup cause if u use the veg formula for da first 2 weeks til the flowers show, it grows alot stronger with thicker branches to hold more weight cause the first two weeks of flowering grows like veg til preflowers show....at least dats wat it did for me with DWC buckets haha..



BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> HEY dagobaker
> he started leaving the lights on his veggiies 24/7
> then he uses the veggie formula with sweat for the first two weeks of flowering
> I THINK THIS IS WAY


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 20, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> HEY dagobaker
> he started leaving the lights on his veggiies 24/7
> then he uses the veggie formula with sweat for the first two weeks of flowering
> I THINK THIS IS WAY


I was wondering if u had a pic of the Outdoor timer u use for ur lights? so wen i go into lowes i kno wat to look for, Thanks!-SaladSmokn


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud you are too nice! You sound like my long lost brother. I just got caught by my 13 year old daughter all misty eyed while reading your post. I played it off though.  LOL
I will definitely try the Sweet on the BubbleGum I have going now. It has some feminized seed from the BlueBerry in it as well! Yes! It is at day 54 now. How long does your BubbleGum usually take?

I haven't lost a clone either except all of them due to a screw up.

You are the Conductor of The Karma Train sir! I salute you!kiss-ass


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Could be.
> 
> Anybody see a 120+watt LED *in use*? I haven't. Until now
> 
> ...


Choice! - Looks great - we will all have LED's one day - you are the future!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> well i just took the tank out of the room and took off the regulator. Then opened the valve..jet engine pressure blowin loud..i hooked the regulator back up and adjusted the cfh up to about 10 and you can feel the co2 coming out...its not empty. Ive had it set for the past 3 weeks at just under 2 cfh for 30 minutes on every 3 hours ..so that like 2 hours of co2 total a day..it only floats when the timer gets switched on... hmm...i just used the co2 calculator and it made sense...it says about 102 hours for 21 minutes on time...so i would think since im going 30 minutes it would drop the tank life a little..so maybe 80 hours i dont know.
> 
> the pressure guage is always at 30 psi..exactly where it says to set it at. WEIRD!


The pressure gauge should be going down slowly over a week or so. Something dosen't seem right. You should be on your 2nd or third tank by now.

Try bumping your regulator up to 4 and see if that helps. Maybe the regulator is not calibrated correctly. 

I wish you had a CO2 syringe. That would answer the question real fast.

All you do is draw air through this little glass thing. The white fiber inside turns blue when exposed to CO2. You just read the marks and you know exactly what your CO2 is.

When I first set my room up with timers my estimates where way off. I had to double the number and time suggested by the online calculator. You may have to do the same...


----------



## andyman (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm stoked to hear that they are only on the veg and clones.
> 
> That's not hard to deal with because you can spray them.
> 
> ...


 
I plan on it just to be safe. gona get extra just to be safe, wouldnt want the little bastards hitching a ride on my shoes or something and relocating to the remote flower location.
thanks again


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 20, 2009)

Just another update from me, and also a few questions.

Clones are doing good. Changed the water with fresh ph5.8 adjusted tap water with a little DM Zone. The best one has about 4 or 5 1" roots, and the others are coming along nicely. About 4 more popped the nub roots over night. Should have high success rate this go. Shit feels good. Only been 7 days.

Few questions:

1. I plan on giving them the plain tap water (~170ppm) for another week at least (depends on how fast the roots grow if I hold off longer or not). When I start giving them a low dose of nutes, should I give them the 3-2-1 ratio (veg-micro-bloom) or should I just give them just some veg or micro alone? I plan on just adding a little, maybe to bump the ppm to about 250-275. This will be another week at least I am thinking. The clones are as green as the day they were cut from the mothers.

2. Stink, I was wondering if you have messed with any other timing cycles? I am using a 15 min on/15 min off cycle right now until I get the good timer to lower the on time of the pump. Well, after the 15 mins of off time, the roots still have water dropplets on them, it seems with just 4 or 5 mins off, you could safely let the roots air out a little longer without drying. You used the adjustable timers, did you try going 1 min on / 8-10 mins off for example? You really seem to know the setup, so I figured it might be a good question to ask you. Think it really matters as far as growth rate? I remember you saying that when the pump turns back on, the water still hasn't finished draining from the post all the way. Since the NFT is in action, think the aero 'dry out' is not as important?

3. I was going to order some flush (sweet/clearx), do you only recommend the Sweet now? I was going to try the berry. If I get this, I won't need the clearx at all?

4. I didn't see you say it (so much reading!), but others said you now take the veg nutes into flower a couple weeks with a dose of sweet, you then switch out for your regular flower nute mix without the sweet? Then continue flowering and at the end of your flower, flush with just sweet + water? I am a huge fan of tasty nugs and since I vape my medicine it really brings out the true taste. I don't see how people skip on these small steps to help increase the taste. You really seem to be a fan of this as well and I would take your advice over just about anybody elses.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 20, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> I was wondering if u had a pic of the Outdoor timer u use for ur lights? so wen i go into lowes i kno wat to look for, Thanks!-SaladSmokn


hey salad
sure dont
i got it in the lighting dep. 
its black w/analog timer w/6 outlets below it has a water prof cover that i removed and it comes with a stake to drive in the ground that i removed also
hope this helps


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 20, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> Just another update from me, and also a few questions.
> 
> Clones are doing good. Changed the water with fresh ph5.8 adjusted tap water with a little DM Zone. The best one has about 4 or 5 1" roots, and the others are coming along nicely. About 4 more popped the nub roots over night. Should have high success rate this go. Shit feels good. Only been 7 days.
> 
> ...


hey johndoe
im not stink but he is using just sweet and water only now to flush
he does use SWEET IN THE FLOWER FORMULA

hope this helps


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 20, 2009)

So he is using the sweet with veg mix for 2 weeks into flowering, then switching to flower nute mix with sweet, and at the end only sweet and water? So basically sweet the entire flower cycle?

Thanks BT


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> hey stink......any reason u think u got 27 oz from ur grow instead of the normal 16?
> seems like ur doing something better....dont hold out on us


It's a combination of a few things. 

One is the strains I'm running. All the strains I'm running now are huge producers. I got rid of the lanky sativas and I'm sticking with mixed breeds with mostly Indica in them.

The Indicas finish faster and the buds are very dense and heavy. It's taken me a long time to narrow my quiver down to just 4 strains that I like.

All 4 strains have basically the same nutrient requirements(1700PPM). Having my strain's PPM dialed in really helped with the final harvest.

Another factor kind of happened by accident. I had to put my veg unit in with my cloner on 24/0. The clones didn't get that much bigger but they take longer to start flowering.

That extra few days to start flowering really adds quite a bit more bud sites to the plant. More sites equal more buds!

The plants also end up taller because they stretch for a few more days.

It's not unreasonable to expect 1.5-2oz per plant with my system if you have a good strain. I bet if someone grew Big Bud or Chronic they could pull down 3oz per plant easy. 

I've pulled 3oz. from one Blueberry plant but that the best I've done so far (using my system).

Another thing I've changed is my nutrient mix for the first 2 weeks of flowering. I've been running my veg mix with Sweet instead of the normal flowering recipe I use. 

This gives the plants a higher Nitrogen level than the normal flowering mix. The plants love it!

The plants grow faster, bigger and stay dark green during the whole stretch. As soon as the plants are done stretching and set flowers I change the res to my normal flowering recipe.

I also have a dehumidifier now. I think keeping the humidity at the perfect level really helps the plants grow healthy. 

You want the plants to be able to transpire moisture into the air. This causes more water and nutrients to be taken in by the plant. If the air is too humid the plants close up their stomata and basically slow their breathing until the conditions are right.

My flowering plants use 1-2 gallons of water a day. Most of that water ends up in my dehumidifier.

So all these changes I've made have been a factor in my increased harvest. 

You will notice I labeled my plans and instructions version 1.1, Soon you will see that number change....

Don't get your hopes up too soon though!


----------



## andyman (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> One time I made my own insect spray. You take garlic and hot peppers and put them in a blender with some water. Blend well and then strain the pulp out through some cloth.
> 
> Take the water and add a couple of drops of liquid soap and your done. It works awsome! Bugs will never touch your plants again.
> 
> ...


I think that will be my new outdoor trick, exept all my buddys costanly walkin outside lookin for the tacos and pizzas.



StinkBud said:


> I've had them as short as just 1/4" below the collar. Usually I cut them even with the bottom of the net pot.


 Ive been haveing great luck just cutting the lower horizonal part off the netpots. It lets the roots grow strait down and if I want to take one out to put into soil or cause its a male it comes out easy without rippin stuff. The lower sides of the net cup act as fingers holding every thing straight like a nice bush of roots. I guess Im just being cheap though, till I get my first crop off. Ive been bleachen them and reuse in them.


----------



## andyman (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm excited to see how this turns out. I have a lot of faith in LEDs. They may not seem very bright but the light spectrum is exactly what the plant uses.
> 
> Most of the light an HPS or MH puts out is not even used by the plant. Not to mention how much power is being converted to heat.
> 
> ...


http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/83219-home-made-led-panels-3.html
I may have gotten that here I dont remeber but I have more links some were saved I can send ya with. I have a side by side op going with one side led/105w cfl and the other side with 400w hps/ 105w cfl
I will take pix soon. I think the led penatrate better and mine is even further away than my hps just cause I never moved it down.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> How long does your BubbleGum usually take?


My Bubble gum took about 9-10 weeks to finish. It was good but nothing compared to my other strains. I'm not growing it anymore.

I basically have ended up with 4 freaks of nature. In fact I'll go take some pictures tonight and show you. Some of the giant fan leaves have trichromes!

I wanted to take some hero bud shots anyway. This last harvest is the best I've ever had. The buds look and taste just like they are sugar coated! I shit you not!


----------



## andyman (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm excited to see how this turns out. I have a lot of faith in LEDs. They may not seem very bright but the light spectrum is exactly what the plant uses.
> 
> Most of the light an HPS or MH puts out is not even used by the plant. Not to mention how much power is being converted to heat.
> 
> ...


From what Ive been looking in the past the led's that are even worth messin with are from hong kong and cost us like $2-3 each. (10mm or larger) over there though I bet they get them cheap as hell and must use sweat shops to make them. Im bet en in the next year there gonna drop in price, at least I hope. you also want them with the *highest mcd rating*. peace


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> 1. I plan on giving them the plain tap water (~170ppm) for another week at least (depends on how fast the roots grow if I hold off longer or not). When I start giving them a low dose of nutes, should I give them the 3-2-1 ratio (veg-micro-bloom) or should I just give them just some veg or micro alone? I plan on just adding a little, maybe to bump the ppm to about 250-275. This will be another week at least I am thinking. The clones are as green as the day they were cut from the mothers.


You can give the clones full nutrient dosage as soon as they pop roots. They love it!



> 2. Stink, I was wondering if you have messed with any other timing cycles? I am using a 15 min on/15 min off cycle right now until I get the good timer to lower the on time of the pump. Well, after the 15 mins of off time, the roots still have water dropplets on them, it seems with just 4 or 5 mins off, you could safely let the roots air out a little longer without drying. You used the adjustable timers, did you try going 1 min on / 8-10 mins off for example? You really seem to know the setup, so I figured it might be a good question to ask you. Think it really matters as far as growth rate? I remember you saying that when the pump turns back on, the water still hasn't finished draining from the post all the way. Since the NFT is in action, think the aero 'dry out' is not as important?


I think there is a lot of experimentation left in regards to timer settings. We are just now exploring the whole idea of even using a timer.

One of the great things about this thread is people can try different things out and post their results for all of us to gain knowledge from.



> 3. I was going to order some flush (sweet/clearx), do you only recommend the Sweet now? I was going to try the berry. If I get this, I won't need the clearx at all?


Yes that is correct, I have officially switched to Sweet for my final flush (450ml). No more Clearex!



> 4. I didn't see you say it (so much reading!), but others said you now take the veg nutes into flower a couple weeks with a dose of sweet, you then switch out for your regular flower nute mix without the sweet? Then continue flowering and at the end of your flower, flush with just sweet + water? I am a huge fan of tasty nugs and since I vape my medicine it really brings out the true taste. I don't see how people skip on these small steps to help increase the taste. You really seem to be a fan of this as well and I would take your advice over just about anybody elses.


Yes, veg formula with Sweet for the initial stretch during flowering. It's usually around 2-3 weeks. As soon as the plants stop stretching and set flowers I switch to the flower mix.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## repvip (Mar 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/83219-home-made-led-panels-3.html
> I may have gotten that here I dont remeber but I have more links some were saved I can send ya with. I have a side by side op going with one side led/105w cfl and the other side with 400w hps/ 105w cfl
> I will take pix soon. I think the led penatrate better and mine is even further away than my hps just cause I never moved it down.


Nice thread! Good find. Any idea how his stuff worked? The 300w panel of 3w LEDs should be better than what I bought... I would be really interested in making panels with 5w LEDs. Shit... even 3w LED panels would be great if we could make them cheap.

I'm guessing, roughly, this 350w panel works as well or better than a 600w HPS. The coverage is no where near a 1000w HPS and is probably even less than the 600w, but 4 of these panels would be ideal.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> I think that will be my new outdoor trick, exept all my buddys costanly walkin outside lookin for the tacos and pizzas.


No shit bro! Try it works great. It also keeps the deer and bunnies away.

Nothing living likes it...well expect for maybe Italian Mexicans. Is there such a thing?

I've seen Italians. I've seen Mexicans. But honestly, I don't ever think I've seen an Italian Mexican...

Hispitalian? Mexitalian? Italican?

I gotta quit smokin so much pot...


----------



## valmeida (Mar 20, 2009)

Stinkbud, 
I was just wondering what your final 4 strains are? 



StinkBud said:


> It's a combination of a few things.
> 
> One is the strains I'm running. All the strains I'm running now are huge producers. I got rid of the lanky sativas and I'm sticking with mixed breeds with mostly Indica in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stinkbud,
> I was just wondering what your final 4 strains are?


1) Blueberry
2) Goo
3) Purple Silver
4) NYC Diesel


----------



## Milton187 (Mar 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's a combination of a few things.
> 
> One is the strains I'm running. All the strains I'm running now are huge producers. I got rid of the lanky sativas and I'm sticking with mixed breeds with mostly Indica in them.
> 
> ...


 
Hi StinkBud,

I am smoking some of my first harvest now! It is sooo cooool to smoke something you grew! 

I have one more question! What is the PPM of the sweet during flush?

Thanks for everything once again! Great hobby!

Milton

P.S. My plants have "taken off" again after the flush!


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 20, 2009)

never lost a clone or one single plant for that matter. some one said earlier that sweet and clearex had pretty much the same ingredients, could you and what diff would it make if you used clearex in the flower formula instead of sweet? im only asking because i have clearex and havnt got any sweet yet.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 20, 2009)

hey milton
thats good to hear im changing mine tomorrow my are looking a little droopy its been three weeks so its time


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 21, 2009)

My wife always tells me "plants are forgiving". I tend to be overly fussy in the garden. She laughs when I freak out over some little thing... well she's had lots to laugh at watching me try to Stink it up at home.

Despite, nutrient deficiencies, leaving the pumps off overnight (wilting all flat and loosing many leaves), cutting roots to remove from veg, and still not having the room 100% done and ready for 12/12 - I got to here! I put this batch in last night - OG Kush (SFV) and Headband.

Thank god, "plants are forgiving"


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> 1) Blueberry
> 2) Goo
> 3) Purple Silver
> 4) NYC Diesel


What a quiver!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hi StinkBud,
> 
> I am smoking some of my first harvest now! It is sooo cooool to smoke something you grew!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, I just added 450ml to the normal 15 gal of water. I also adjusted the PH.

Good to hear about your plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> never lost a clone or one single plant for that matter. some one said earlier that sweet and clearex had pretty much the same ingredients, could you and what diff would it make if you used clearex in the flower formula instead of sweet? im only asking because i have clearex and havnt got any sweet yet.


Don't use Clearex in the flower formula. Go ahead and mix a batch of nutes without Sweet.

When you get some Sweet add about 175ml to the res.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> My wife always tells me "plants are forgiving". I tend to be overly fussy in the garden. She laughs when I freak out over some little thing... well she's had lots to laugh at watching me try to Stink it up at home.
> 
> Despite, nutrient deficiencies, leaving the pumps off overnight (wilting all flat and loosing many leaves), cutting roots to remove from veg, and still not having the room 100% done and ready for 12/12 - I got to here! I put this batch in last night - OG Kush (SFV) and Headband.
> 
> Thank god, "plants are forgiving"


Wow! That looks great bro! You did a good job. Can't wait to see the OG. 

I'd love to try some OG Kush. I've never smoked any but I've heard nothing but good things about it.

From the pictures I've seen it look just like NYC Diesel. Super frosty with big calyxes.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! That looks great bro! You did a good job. Can't wait to see the OG.
> 
> I'd love to try some OG Kush. I've never smoked any but I've heard nothing but good things about it.
> 
> From the pictures I've seen it look just like NYC Diesel. Super frosty with big calyxes.


All thanks to you! ...I wish you were around, I'd give you some of that OG - I got clones of the stuff coming out my ass! ha ha ha - seriously - I've been giving them away. The cloner is a great way to start clones for other mediums too.

I love Diesel (not sure what the diff is between standard Sour Diesel and NYC Diesel) - Diesel is a strain I would love to get my hands on! My favorite - as the high is so up. Back before I knew how to AeroClone - I had a chance with some Sour D but I could not root it... give me that chance again - even with just one scrwany cutting - and it's game on with the aero cloner!

Thanks again, Stink - and the rest of y'all. I haven't been this excited about growing EVER!


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> All thanks to you! ...I wish you were around, I'd give you some of that OG - I got clones of the stuff coming out my ass! ha ha ha - seriously - I've been giving them away. The cloner is a great way to start clones for other mediums too.
> 
> I love Diesel (not sure what the diff is between standard Sour Diesel and NYC Diesel) - Diesel is a strain I would love to get my hands on! My favorite - as the high is so up. Back before I knew how to AeroClone - I had a chance with some Sour D but I could not root it... give me that chance again - even with just one scrwany cutting - and it's game on with the aero cloner!
> 
> Thanks again, Stink - and the rest of y'all. I haven't been this excited about growing EVER!


 I'm working with 2ft deep 7 ft wide 5 ft tall how much light should I give some plants ? I have 2 vent fans that read that they can move a 200 ft in 2 mins. each I'm a noob so any help from a vet is good help


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> All thanks to you! ...I wish you were around, I'd give you some of that OG - I got clones of the stuff coming out my ass! ha ha ha - seriously - I've been giving them away. The cloner is a great way to start clones for other mediums too.
> 
> I love Diesel (not sure what the diff is between standard Sour Diesel and NYC Diesel) - Diesel is a strain I would love to get my hands on! My favorite - as the high is so up. Back before I knew how to AeroClone - I had a chance with some Sour D but I could not root it... give me that chance again - even with just one scrwany cutting - and it's game on with the aero cloner!
> 
> Thanks again, Stink - and the rest of y'all. I haven't been this excited about growing EVER!


I'm in the same boat. I give a lot of my clones away. I have a full batch of 29 rooted clones right now with no where for them to go! Some of them are as big as the veg plants!

From what I understand Sour Diesel is a cross between a Skunk and NYC Diesel.

It takes forever for my NYCD to root! It's also really slow growing in veg. Once it gets big it produces a shit load of rock hard buds!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

diddystyles72 said:


> I'm working with 2ft deep 7 ft wide 5 ft tall how much light should I give some plants ? I have 2 vent fans that read that they can move a 200 ft in 2 mins. each I'm a noob so any help from a vet is good help


That's some pretty funky dimensions! 

How about one long fence post with 2- 400W lights. You would have to keep the system really low, 5ft is not much height!

You may want to think about some HO fluorescents lights. They make an 8 bulb, 4ft. light that puts out 40,000 lumens. The cool thing is the don't put out much heat so you could hang them right next to your plants.

LED lights would work perfect for you but they are very expensive right now. They will pay for themselves in the long run though. No bulbs to replace and your electricity costs will be very low.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's some pretty funky dimensions!
> 
> How about one long fence post with 2- 400W lights. You would have to keep the system really low, 5ft is not much height!
> 
> ...


 it's a closet I have a 400 watt mh right now with a vent fan that moves 200 ft in 2 mins. I also have a second vent fan of the same as the one I'm using but not using it at the moment was thinking of going to a 600 watt hps but just wanted to know if in order to get more out of the few plants I grow if it would be better to instead of more watts just add co2 to get more nugs


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2009)

diddystyles72 said:


> it's a closet I have a 400 watt mh right now with a vent fan that moves 200 ft in 2 mins. I also have a second vent fan of the same as the one I'm using but not using it at the moment was thinking of going to a 600 watt hps but just wanted to know if in order to get more out of the few plants I grow if it would be better to instead of more watts just add co2 to get more nugs


Actually both would be the best. You can never have too much light.

With CO2 and another light could almost double your current harvest.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Stink, I set my co2 at 4 last night and now the guage actually moved down a bit throughout the cycle. I think when it was set at 1.7 it was barely letting any co2 out. So i think my problem is solved. for now anyway, until i get a controller.

Thanks again!!!

Lion, i got the same strains OG KUSH (SFV) and headband, sour diesel too... my sour D started rooting after 2 weeks .. the sfv is a week behind and hasnent popped yet..im excited ,,cant wait to see how these new strains turnout.


----------



## gvega187 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey stink, I was wondering what you do about water temperature and Dissolved oxygen. 

Do you use chillers? Do you run an AC unit? Ever have to or want to use hygrozyme?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 21, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> hey stink, I was wondering what you do about water temperature and Dissolved oxygen.
> 
> Do you use chillers? Do you run an AC unit? Ever have to or want to use hygrozyme?


hey man
its best if you read some of the thread there is a page on here somewere that will answer your qiestions you need to use stinks system from the start anyother way is a waste
TRUST ME


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 21, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> hey stink, I was wondering what you do about water temperature and Dissolved oxygen.
> 
> Do you use chillers? Do you run an AC unit? Ever have to or want to use hygrozyme?


stink doesnt use a chiller, his room temps dont get too high so his water stays just right. i use hygrozyme because i had a problem at first. now that i have it on hand i love it, it makes the plants look really healthy, i actually have a strain i took pics of every single day from seed to flower and kept a journal with the pics, when i added hygrozyme the grew bigger, faster and looked greener and healthier. personally i like it and will continue to use it.


----------



## SOG (Mar 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I put this batch in last night - OG Kush (SFV) and Headband.


beautiful clean work LionsRoor 
my local has few of the headband clones on his shelf, I've been itching to grab
been hitting it the past two week, very nice well balanced strain


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 21, 2009)

SOG said:


> beautiful clean work LionsRoor
> my local has few of the headband clones on his shelf, I've been itching to grab
> been hitting it the past two week, very nice well balanced strain


Thanks, SOG - means alot coming from the master of clean work!

The HB roots really quick - good genetics for cloning... 4 days in the AeroCloner for roots! I did not intend to have mixed strains in one flower unit - but some of the HB rooted so quickly, they surpassed many of the OG cuts that were taken 10 days earlier!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey Stink, I set my co2 at 4 last night and now the guage actually moved down a bit throughout the cycle. I think when it was set at 1.7 it was barely letting any co2 out. So i think my problem is solved. for now anyway, until i get a controller.
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> Lion, i got the same strains OG KUSH (SFV) and headband, sour diesel too... my sour D started rooting after 2 weeks .. the sfv is a week behind and hasnent popped yet..im excited ,,cant wait to see how these new strains turnout.


Yeah Dirt - way to noodle that CO2 issue - and it will be cool to grow some SFV and HB here. -- and you got the SourD. Wow - you got all you need with the OG and the SourD - those are my 2 favs! Don't tell me you got that choice Bubba too?

You da man!


----------



## 420hydro (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a monster thread with soooo much great information on it.
And the site search just doesn't work.
Using someone's suggestion, here is the way to use Google search to find what you are looking for:

*site:rollitup.org 116859 <keyword> <keyword> ...*

116859 is the number of this thread "Harvest a pound every three weeks"

it seems to be working for me.

kiss-assStinkbud not only is this a great thread, but you have attracted the best followers in the universe. Must be all the love being passed around. Thanks.


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 21, 2009)

420hydro said:


> This is a monster thread with soooo much great information on it.
> And the site search just doesn't work.
> Using someone's suggestion, here is the way to use Google search to find what you are looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 21, 2009)

420hydro said:


> This is a monster thread with soooo much great information on it.
> And the site search just doesn't work.
> Using someone's suggestion, here is the way to use Google search to find what you are looking for:
> 
> ...


Thnx man +rep 2ya


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 21, 2009)

how much do you add to the res? 



whysohigh said:


> stink doesnt use a chiller, his room temps dont get too high so his water stays just right. i use hygrozyme because i had a problem at first. now that i have it on hand i love it, it makes the plants look really healthy, i actually have a strain i took pics of every single day from seed to flower and kept a journal with the pics, when i added hygrozyme the grew bigger, faster and looked greener and healthier. personally i like it and will continue to use it.


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 21, 2009)

I really need a little help with keeping my res temperature down. It's usually from 72 to 77. Room temperature is from 70 to 84 and humidity around 25% to 35%.
I am using Reflectix insulating (looks like foil on both sides bubble wrap) to completely cover the reservoir.
I will also be making a cool tube as the temp under the 600w is quite high. 
What are you guys doing to keep the temperature down in there?


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 21, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I really need a little help with keeping my res temperature down. It's usually from 72 to 77. Room temperature is from 70 to 84 and humidity around 25% to 35%.
> I am using Reflectix insulating (looks like foil on both sides bubble wrap) to completely cover the reservoir.
> I will also be making a cool tube as the temp under the 600w is quite high.
> What are you guys doing to keep the temperature down in there?


 my humidity stays real low is that bad like 30% or lower


----------



## Tracker (Mar 22, 2009)

I find your thread very informative. I recently started, and I would appreciate you taking a look at my thread and giving any advice https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/172943-first-time-aeroponic-grow-journal.html . I will build a smaller system for flowering similar to the ones you use. Your setup is very nice and thanks for the construction pics.


----------



## havefungodumb (Mar 22, 2009)

stink what you think of vertical growing?


----------



## gvega187 (Mar 22, 2009)

hey, 1 more aerocloning question for you guys. 

I have had my aerocloner running for about 7 days now and not even a bump on the stems. I thought aerocloning was supposed to be fast. I have the clonex solution, but don't feel like using it. I want to see how long it will take without the solution. 

When should I expect to start seeing them at least start rooting. Normally my clones at 7 days are well on their way to coming out of the cubes. 

I ran the cloner using on a timer for the first 4 days (1 min on 4 min off) and then switched to 24/7 sprayers. Do I need to go back to using a timer? I had other uses for the timer and I heard 24/7 spraying would work well.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> hey, 1 more aerocloning question for you guys.
> 
> I have had my aerocloner running for about 7 days now and not even a bump on the stems. I thought aerocloning was supposed to be fast. I have the clonex solution, but don't feel like using it. I want to see how long it will take without the solution.
> 
> ...


hey gvega
some strains root faster
nycd takes 4 weeks
i have some papaya that takes 4 days
never smoke any cant wait to try it
i would go back to 1/4 make them look for nuits


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 22, 2009)

420hydro said:


> This is a monster thread with soooo much great information on it.
> And the site search just doesn't work.
> Using someone's suggestion, here is the way to use Google search to find what you are looking for:
> 
> ...


thanks dude


----------



## andyman (Mar 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> hey, 1 more aerocloning question for you guys.
> 
> I have had my aerocloner running for about 7 days now and not even a bump on the stems. I thought aerocloning was supposed to be fast. I have the clonex solution, but don't feel like using it. I want to see how long it will take without the solution.
> 
> ...


Please take the time to read the whole thread, you will be glad you did. All the questions youve asked have allready been answered , most probly 2x. You should keep it on the 1on / 4 off cycle it makes them search for water and grow faster. Ive tried it both ways and even with cheap timer 15/15 and I like mine at 1 on 6 min off, seems to work fast for me. Faster than the 15min on 15 min off timer I was using. Better looking roots with finer hairs. The one I did with 1/6 and 15/15 = the one with the 1/6 had a bigger bunch of finer roots. It looked like an afro of roots rather than a pony tail. lol thats about the best way I can think of decribing it. The 15/15 timer seem to make longer tap roots. Who knows dif strains might make a difference too. just my 2c


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 22, 2009)

Thought I would share some new Bud Porn. This was the last three plants harvested. They are all carrying about 1 seed per gram of feminized cargo. I couldn't be happier. Notice the differences in the Phenos. I can't wait to smoke them all and try some of the crosses.

They weighed in at 23gm, 29gm, and 37gm.

You can see all the Feminized seeds in there and it smokes like a dream. Well at least what I have smoked so far.
I have Bubblelicious that was seeded by the same feminized BlueBerry that is on day 55.
Let me know what you think!
In some of these pics you can see flowers and seeds.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a newbie and found this thread about a week ago. I've been reading...and reading...and reading. I am now on page 201 (so still some distance to go to get to the current postings) but wanted to _*subscribe *_and let you know that the amount of info in this thread is unbelievable. _A literal crash course that is worth it's weight in weed._ I have been wanting to start growing for some time and after looking at different systems, I have come to the conclusion that I will use a similiar set up to yours. It is simple and yet clearly effective. I have a 1500 sq ft unfinished basement which the "war department" (read spouse) has approved for me to quarter off about 100 sq ft to frame out for my set up. I intend to divide this area into a smaller veg/clone room, and the lion's share to be my flower room. 

I am not in a hurry to get growing, so I am going to take my time and plan out the room correctly. Since it is unfinished, I will be able to custom build it with growing in mind. This means I can run separate circuits for power, place power outlets where they are most convenient, put the ventilation ducting where I want and is most effective, insulate well to maintain constant temps and humidity levels, etc, etc. 

I just wanted to say thanks for putting together this thread. Otherwise, newbies like me wouldn't be able to learn from those of you who have learned all of the tricks of the trade. Thanks!


----------



## SOG (Mar 22, 2009)

got my DR240 up


----------



## 420hydro (Mar 22, 2009)

Thought this was funny when I came across it. I wonder how old the plant is?

View attachment 362520


----------



## Demosthenese (Mar 22, 2009)

thats sick


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> got my DR240 up


Cool - I'm movin in! Looks good - I got the DR150W recently and I love it. I can't wait to see your setup, SOG!

By the way - your thread is great! I got stuck there last night reading throgh all the great info - very nice job compiling that!!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> got my DR240 up


Geez, that thing is huge! It looks like there is plenty of room for three systems.

What are you going to use for lights? 

I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 23, 2009)

Your efficient grow room design has inspired me. I'm off to Lowes today to add a PVC fence post system to the mix. I think I'll put it in the flowering area, and I'll keep the other two Rubbermaid totes to get the babies started.


----------



## SOG (Mar 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Geez, that thing is huge! It looks like there is plenty of room for three systems.
> 
> What are you going to use for lights?
> 
> I can't wait to see it in action.


you could easily fit 3 units in there, with room to spare 
the DR240 will split down the middle 
one side for moms and clones, all under a New Wave 28 T5 system (2' x [email protected] blue) 
the other side will be for vegging under a LU1000MH/HTL/EN Hortilux BLUE
both will run a 24h cycle
you think this is huge, wait until i put up the DR300
i saw it in the shop put together, i almost dropped it was so huge

ill snap a pic with something to give some proportions


----------



## SOG (Mar 23, 2009)

here ya go bro 
(more pics in my journal)


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2009)

Love the new pic's in the album...since I am going to get a couple of the SJ's later this year, it's great to see how they go together and the sheer size of them. Can't wait to see the 300 up and all the goodies in it!



SOG said:


> here ya go bro
> (more pics in my journal)


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 23, 2009)

so i have my clone and veg tent and my flower tent, i was going to either build a box or buy another tent for drying bud. any suggestions on whats good for humidity, temp, fans and all that?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> here ya go bro
> (more pics in my journal)


hey sog
clean as hell dude 
keep us posted


----------



## car washer (Mar 23, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> so i have my clone and veg tent and my flower tent, i was going to either build a box or buy another tent for drying bud. any suggestions on whats good for humidity, temp, fans and all that?


It is quite satisfying getting to this point. Mini six-hole system with 10 gallon res. Day 11 of flower. 1st timer. yep. Lots of Stink research and investment. Thanks.

I wonder if I am getting yellow, rusty spots because I am running Bloom formula since day 1 of flower and I am Nitrogen deficient??? Happening on lower, larger fan leaves on mature plants. Rusty, yellow spots. However, tips aren't rusty or yellow. Larger fan leaves are a little dry. New growth looks good. Also had osc. fan running on those plants 24/7. Since problem a couple days ago I have moved desk fans underneath NFT blowing upwards during lights on only, including tubing for CO2. Osc. fan blows away from plants now. Worried also that I was drying and wind burning them from too much wind.

5 Blueberrys
CO2 at 1500
temp is 83.5 day and 69 night
Res at 68 degrees
PPM has been constant at 1900-2000 ppm since day 7 of veg.
600 W HPS
PH steady at 5.8
Humidity set at 60% with dehumidifier 

Any help or advise. Thanks.


----------



## andyman (Mar 23, 2009)

car washer said:


> It is quite satisfying getting to this point. Mini six-hole system with 10 gallon res. Day 11 of flower. 1st timer. yep. Lots of Stink research and investment. Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if I am getting yellow, rusty spots because I am running Bloom formula since day 1 of flower and I am Nitrogen deficient??? Happening on lower, larger fan leaves on mature plants. Rusty, yellow spots. However, tips aren't rusty or yellow. Larger fan leaves are a little dry. New growth looks good. Also had osc. fan running on those plants 24/7. Since problem a couple days ago I have moved desk fans underneath NFT blowing upwards during lights on only, including tubing for CO2. Osc. fan blows away from plants now. Worried also that I was drying and wind burning them from too much wind.
> 
> ...


 check underside of leaves. that middle pic looks like what mine did when I found out I had spider mites last week. hope you dont


----------



## andyman (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey stinkbud I was wondering if once your dvd comes out if this thread will be removed or deleted? I sure hope not cause I refer back to it like as it was a grow bible. I plan on buying it anyway but I still want to be able to come back here for help and advise. peace


----------



## car washer (Mar 23, 2009)

andyman said:


> check underside of leaves. that middle pic looks like what mine did when I found out I had spider mites last week. hope you dont


I have looked with magnifying glass on underside of many leaves. No bugs. Just yellowy, rusty spots around perimeter of older fan leaves...

Anyone else?


----------



## andyman (Mar 23, 2009)

Stinkbud I was wondering I made some brew for the pest. Hot pepper hot sauce, onions, cinnamon, small amout of dish-soap, water, and pepper. think this will be ok or too strong.
thanks


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 23, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> how much do you add to the res?


i think i use like 2 tbsp per gal


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 23, 2009)

car washer said:


> It is quite satisfying getting to this point. Mini six-hole system with 10 gallon res. Day 11 of flower. 1st timer. yep. Lots of Stink research and investment. Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if I am getting yellow, rusty spots because I am running Bloom formula since day 1 of flower and I am Nitrogen deficient??? Happening on lower, larger fan leaves on mature plants. Rusty, yellow spots. However, tips aren't rusty or yellow. Larger fan leaves are a little dry. New growth looks good. Also had osc. fan running on those plants 24/7. Since problem a couple days ago I have moved desk fans underneath NFT blowing upwards during lights on only, including tubing for CO2. Osc. fan blows away from plants now. Worried also that I was drying and wind burning them from too much wind.
> 
> ...


Yo Bra - hard to tell from a couple pics - but it looks like magnesium deficiency - possibly. You say it is happening to older and middle growth leaves? The rust spots appear and worsen and then the leaves curling up and then crisping as if wilted dry... Magnesium is mobile so it makes sense that it is affecting only older and middle growth as your plants 'mobilize' their magnesium reserves to other parts of the plant, particularly the new growth - which you say is unaffected... If you are certain those white flecks in that one leaf pic are not some sort of pest - I waited to say that for last because I don't think it is that.

Again - I don't know jack! ... so don't take this as gospel - just a reasonable guess based on the pics and the symptoms described. I could certainly be WAY wrong! Lot's a help that is!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey stinkbud glad to see this one is still [email protected]


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 23, 2009)

andyman said:


> Hey stinkbud I was wondering if once your dvd comes out if this thread will be removed or deleted? I sure hope not cause I refer back to it like as it was a grow bible. I plan on buying it anyway but I still want to be able to come back here for help and advise. peace


I raised this concern once before.... we should all decide on some common board we can hook up on to recompile the info - should it go away...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Somebody should copy and paste the important stuff....with stinkbuds permission of coarse ....for posperaty *sp


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 23, 2009)

450+ pages and still growin... WOW I remember when I first came across this thread... came along way since then.

Stink, ur headin 2 the hall of fame man!


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud or some other buddies, I finally got my new strains into the veg system. The thing is that I am having a problem on 3 of the plants that are growing and I need some help on what you guys think the problem is. I have narrowed it down to nute burn or heat burn, but Im thinkin more like nute burn. I germed in paper towl then into rapid rooter like you said. Then I carefully ripped them apart and put them straight into veg system under 980ppm on the nutes. PH at 5.8 and a total of eight 26watt CFL's 6500k Daylight spectrum.
I used your veg formula of course and the temps been around 77F and 30%humidity. 

I have DP - Blueberry,
GH - White Widow, GH - Big Bang,
GH - The Church

Big Bang and The Church are the two strains that have had this happen to, besides that the White Widow and Blueberry have been growin wonderfully!
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 23, 2009)

*Question regarding CO2

*I am going to be using the $4 CO2 bottle system to increase the CO2 in the grow room. Running out the top of each bottle I will have a line of plastic aquarium tubing to ensure no 'bubbles' can leak. My question is how best to direct the CO2 to the plants.

I could ..

1. Run the CO2 directly behind a fan directed at the plants? As CO2 is heavier than air the fan should suck in the CO2 and throw it to the leaves.

2. Run the aquarium tubing directly into the neoprene collars? Will the plants benefit more from CO2 at the roots?

Any further idea's or advice?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

andyman said:


> Hey stinkbud I was wondering if once your dvd comes out if this thread will be removed or deleted? I sure hope not cause I refer back to it like as it was a grow bible. I plan on buying it anyway but I still want to be able to come back here for help and advise. peace


This thread will always keep going unless they lock it.

DVD is on hold for security reasons. I'm working on finding a distributor but I can't figure out a way to keep from being traced because of the taxes I will have to pay.

I'm OK in my State but I worry about distributing to other less friendly States.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

car washer said:


> It is quite satisfying getting to this point. Mini six-hole system with 10 gallon res. Day 11 of flower. 1st timer. yep. Lots of Stink research and investment. Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if I am getting yellow, rusty spots because I am running Bloom formula since day 1 of flower and I am Nitrogen deficient??? Happening on lower, larger fan leaves on mature plants. Rusty, yellow spots. However, tips aren't rusty or yellow. Larger fan leaves are a little dry. New growth looks good. Also had osc. fan running on those plants 24/7. Since problem a couple days ago I have moved desk fans underneath NFT blowing upwards during lights on only, including tubing for CO2. Osc. fan blows away from plants now. Worried also that I was drying and wind burning them from too much wind.
> 
> ...


It could be normal. Remember, a whole bunch of bottom leaves are going to die no matter what. They get old and turn yellow. I just go in and pick off all the yellow leaves once a week.

if not...

I would always start with changing my res first.

Those fans might be drying out the bottom leaves. 

The light looks a little too close. If you notice the leaves curling up that tells you you have a heat problem.

Your room temp is ok so it must be the light distance.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stinkbud or some other buddies, I finally got my new strains into the veg system. The thing is that I am having a problem on 3 of the plants that are growing and I need some help on what you guys think the problem is. I have narrowed it down to nute burn or heat burn, but Im thinkin more like nute burn. I germed in paper towl then into rapid rooter like you said. Then I carefully ripped them apart and put them straight into veg system under 980ppm on the nutes. PH at 5.8 and a total of eight 26watt CFL's 6500k Daylight spectrum.
> I used your veg formula of course and the temps been around 77F and 30%humidity.
> 
> I have DP - Blueberry,
> ...


I'm just guessing but it looks like nute burn to me. Maybe those strains can't handle much at the start.

Try going down to 300-500 ppm and see if that helps. Watch the new growth carefully.


----------



## havefungodumb (Mar 24, 2009)

have you heard of the powder fert stuff? before it comes to liquid, gives u really LOW ppm a buddy told me, what u think of that

2) what you think of vertical growing stink?


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm just guessing but it looks like nute burn to me. Maybe those strains can't handle much at the start.
> 
> Try going down to 300-500 ppm and see if that helps. Watch the new growth carefully.


 when you first start you shouldn't have to fert them wait until they grow alittle bit it looks like you burnt them


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 24, 2009)

jgreenbeast said:


> 450+ pages and still growin... WOW I remember when I first came across this thread... came along way since then.
> 
> Stink, ur headin 2 the hall of fame man!


He's already there!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 24, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stinkbud or some other buddies, I finally got my new strains into the veg system. The thing is that I am having a problem on 3 of the plants that are growing and I need some help on what you guys think the problem is. I have narrowed it down to nute burn or heat burn, but Im thinkin more like nute burn. I germed in paper towl then into rapid rooter like you said. Then I carefully ripped them apart and put them straight into veg system under 980ppm on the nutes. PH at 5.8 and a total of eight 26watt CFL's 6500k Daylight spectrum.
> I used your veg formula of course and the temps been around 77F and 30%humidity.
> 
> I have DP - Blueberry,
> ...


What do the roots look like? I wonder if they aren't a bit young still for anything but water? Perhaps a 200PPM solution if anything?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 24, 2009)

For sum Reason my clone unit isnt working right. My Cuttings keep getting really moist all the way through the stem to the top nd make the cuttings relly soggy n die. i dno wats wrong? I had 3 GDP at least 3" cuttings nd that happend to all of them. Im on the step where im suposed to transfer my veg unit to the first flower unit but i have no clones yet for the next VEG. I think im gna have to buy sum for the next round of Vegging then take cuttings off the First flowerin plants nd put them in the cloner .


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 24, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> For sum Reason my clone unit isnt working right. My Cuttings keep getting really moist all the way through the stem to the top nd make the cuttings relly soggy n die. i dno wats wrong? I had 3 GDP at least 3" cuttings nd that happend to all of them. Im on the step where im suposed to transfer my veg unit to the first flower unit but i have no clones yet for the next VEG. I think im gna have to buy sum for the next round of Vegging then take cuttings off the First flowerin plants nd put them in the cloner .


hey salad
i had the same prob its damping off
your neoprene disks arent tight enough around the plant
i changed disks and pulled the little bitchs futher down the disks
hope this helps
ps
i had one fall over it was 6" tall i cut the bottom off and put it back in the cloner and it poped roots again


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 24, 2009)

yellowing leaves dry and brittle. 5 weeks in flower.

The room environment has been good..under 60% RH
65 deg at night 85deg day... 

co2 starvation? my first few harvests were lush and green without co2, but i did have the vent fan on 24/7 before i added the co2. now it just comes on 4 times a day before co2 injection.

fungus?
maybe a deficiency?
or salt buildup?

Im due for a res change....will this help? should i flush before adding nutes?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 24, 2009)

perhaps a potassium deficiencie, how many weeks till your final flush? your in 5 weeks flowering, i think an additive of bloom boosters will help you out, since phosphorous and potash are critical at this precise point of flowering, right here at this stage will affect your yield considerably if its a P or K def...if your going organic you may want to try one of fox farms bloom products, cha ching or beastie bloomes, if chemical you may want to try liquid kool bloom, the fox farms are off the charts high in P, but the kool bloom is a 0-10-10


----------



## SOG (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> yellowing leaves dry and brittle. 5 weeks in flower.


its hard to tell from these pics
this looks like magnesium or a potassium deficiency


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 24, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey salad
> i had the same prob its damping off
> your neoprene disks arent tight enough around the plant
> i changed disks and pulled the little bitchs futher down the disks
> ...


Oooo alright thank you for the help ROoFer. Heres the  lol.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

That could mean the plants want more humidity but you dont want it that much higher in there duding flower??






dirthawker said:


> yellowing leaves dry and brittle. 5 weeks in
> 
> 
> flower.
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> yellowing leaves dry and brittle. 5 weeks in flower.
> 
> The room environment has been good..under 60% RH
> 65 deg at night 85deg day...
> ...


I don't think its the nutes. Everything was fine before you added CO2. You never had any problems before with your nutes and you where doing the same thing.

What has changed since you added the CO2? What if you where actually running your CO2 below 500PPM? With the extra heat that would explain everything.

I would think about ditching the CO2 until you can afford a controller.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> For sum Reason my clone unit isnt working right. My Cuttings keep getting really moist all the way through the stem to the top nd make the cuttings relly soggy n die. i dno wats wrong? I had 3 GDP at least 3" cuttings nd that happend to all of them. Im on the step where im suposed to transfer my veg unit to the first flower unit but i have no clones yet for the next VEG. I think im gna have to buy sum for the next round of Vegging then take cuttings off the First flowerin plants nd put them in the cloner .


There are two different types of collars. 

One type is made of neoprene and is about 1/2" thick. They have a tendency to let water wick up the stem and cause damping off disease.

The other type is made from high density foam and is twice as thick. They are also quite a bit more firm than the neoprene collars. They completely seal the stem from water.

Stay away from the thin neoprene collars and look for the thick foam ones. 

If you do end up with damping off disease, scrape off the rotten parts with a knife. 

Then put a thin coat of baking soda around the wound to keep it dry. It will take about a week to fully heal.

If it's totally rotten then you should just clip the plant off above the wound and put it back into the cloner to root again.

I've saved a couple of plants this way.

Good luck bro!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think its the nutes. Everything was fine before you added CO2. You never had any problems before with your nutes and you where doing the same thing.
> 
> What has changed since you added the CO2? What if you where actually running your CO2 below 500PPM? With the extra heat that would explain everything.
> 
> I would think about ditching the CO2 until you can afford a controller.


 
Im so glad you know my history Stink. Its gotta be the c02, ever since i added it, things got out of whack.

Until i get my controller im going back to what has worked in the past. Ive been searching around,,do you have a link to the type of controller you use?

thanks again man!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im so glad you know my history Stink. Its gotta be the c02, ever since i added it, things got out of whack.
> 
> Until i get my controller im going back to what has worked in the past. Ive been searching around,,do you have a link to the type of controller you use?
> 
> thanks again man!


Here you go Dirt http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220382259791

Use the instructions here http://www.gardenscure.com/420/construction/103932-diy-wiring-telaire-co2-monitor.html

and you have a good deal on a controller


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks mindp....i was thinking more in the way of one of these dodads...http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capxgc1.asp

pricey but it controlls everything. AM i correct that it monitors the co2 level and dispurses automaticly?


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't mean to be impatient...but I haven't smoked today 

Is is possible someone could answer my Q's on CO2 that I posted #4512

Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks mindp....i was thinking more in the way of one of these dodads...http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capxgc1.asp
> 
> pricey but it controlls everything. AM i correct that it monitors the co2 level and dispurses automaticly?


That's like the one I have with the CO2 controller built in.

My CO2 monitor is external but works the same way.

This is the one you want. You will never have to worry about your room temps, humidity or CO2 PPM.

I set the humidity at 60% and the temp at 86. It turns on the vent fan if either get too high.

I'll be hooking up my A/C within the next few weeks and I'll use the controller to turn it on and off.

I bought mine on Fleabay for $450. The link to the controller you gave us is actually a good price. They retail for over a grand.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks mindp....i was thinking more in the way of one of these dodads...http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capxgc1.asp
> 
> pricey but it controlls everything. AM i correct that it monitors the co2 level and dispurses automaticly?


I got one of these- http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capCO2-4.asp
less pricey and the only thing it doesn't do is the pump timer but those only cost $80. I also figure the all-in-one units have more of a chance of just part failing, like just the relay for the fans, or the one for the pumps. 
Also, I'm looking at the XGC-1 specs and I don't think this integrates with the PPM-1c where the timers are bypassed in order to control the fans based on PPM level. 

Look at the difference between the PPM-1c and the PPM-3. The PPM-1c is the preferred unit but you need a Co2-2, Co2-4, or a CGC-1 to use it to its full potential.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> *Question regarding CO2
> 
> *I am going to be using the $4 CO2 bottle system to increase the CO2 in the grow room. Running out the top of each bottle I will have a line of plastic aquarium tubing to ensure no 'bubbles' can leak. My question is how best to direct the CO2 to the plants.
> 
> ...


I only recommend a 20gal tanks system. It cost about $17 to fill and lasts 2 weeks. Anything else is not worth your time.

Roots don't take in CO2, they take in Oxygen. The leaves take in the CO2 through their stomata.

You can run the CO2 tubing to a fan or you can also buy hose made just for distributing CO2. It's thin neoprene tubing with a bunch of little holes. That's what I use. I run the hose up high around the perimeter of the room.


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Stinkbud. I'm just enjoying this new hobby


----------



## repvip (Mar 24, 2009)

CO2 has been treating me well! I don't have an environmental controller for my CO2 controller, but I would definitely recommend both. 

CO2 in my neck of the woods runs $45 for a 20lb swap! 
I heard fire extinguisher places can refill CO2 tanks?

Anyway, this is the first crop that's had CO2 and it's only been 7 weeks--they look more mature than the stuff I harvested at 8 weeks! Pretty much all of the hairs are brown with swollen calyx... very nice! 


Oh yeah.. the LED is working alright. Just as I feared--not as much coverage as they boast, but I am impressed with the tight growth and decent bud formation... at least for the plants directly under the light, haha. I sincerely believe if I had 3 more of these all of my worries would be gone. I think it is comparable to a 600w HPS... though keep in mind I wouldn't expect much penetration so you see why I set up the scrog.

Also, it's only been 5 days--maybe a bit less.. 4.5 or so... definitely slow growth for the small plants on the right  but healthy and no stretching...

Last post for comparison...


----------



## repvip (Mar 24, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Here you go Dirt http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220382259791
> 
> Use the instructions here http://www.gardenscure.com/420/construction/103932-diy-wiring-telaire-co2-monitor.html
> 
> and you have a good deal on a controller


 
mindphuk

those are wiring instructions for the PC communicating cable... not going to help.

I already posted a link for a way to wire these. 
*Can't afford a CO2 ppm monitor?* 


It is similar to the andyman timer because you need a contactor/relay to switch voltage from 24v to 120v for your CO2 appliance.

save a few bucks people


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2009)

repvip said:


> mindphuk
> 
> those are wiring instructions for the PC communicating cable... not going to help.


psst! Scroll down.


----------



## repvip (Mar 24, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> psst! Scroll down.


well shit I stand corrected! Sorry bro!

I still don't understand how running 120v through the teleaire doesn't fry it.... but then again I'm no electrician!

oh.. I see. That's the piggyback cord for the CO2 device. I was concerned how the telaire was powered, but they already come with a 24vdc power supply hahahah


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2009)

repvip said:


> well shit I stand corrected! Sorry bro!
> 
> I still don't understand how running 120v through the teleaire doesn't fry it.... but then again I'm no electrician!
> 
> oh.. I see. That's the piggyback cord for the CO2 device. I was concerned how the telaire was powered, but they already come with a 24vdc power supply hahahah


The hardest thing about this build is finding the power supply. I found a few plugs that work as quick disconnects to make a PPM-1c without needing to pull apart a PC power supply.


----------



## repvip (Mar 24, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> The hardest thing about this build is finding the power supply. I found a few plugs that work as quick disconnects to make a PPM-1c without needing to pull apart a PC power supply.


I think it's a great idea! Extension cords work great to cut up--I've rewired a few ballasts with those and it works easier than pulling apart a power supply haha

It's perfect how you can connect your computer and control the ppm setpoint and whatnot with it! Very cool.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> CO2 has been treating me well! I don't have an environmental controller for my CO2 controller, but I would definitely recommend both.
> 
> CO2 in my neck of the woods runs $45 for a 20lb swap!
> I heard fire extinguisher places can refill CO2 tanks?
> ...


Yeah Rep! Wow - looks choice!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> yellowing leaves dry and brittle. 5 weeks in flower.
> 
> The room environment has been good..under 60% RH
> 65 deg at night 85deg day...
> ...


Hey Dirt - were you running your room at 85 during the day before you had CO2? Are overlapping leaves ever moist in the morning? This is a long shot: But when you drop the temp quickly more than 20 degrees - you can sometimes have excessive humidity - water builds up on the leaves and leaches the nitrogen - hence the yellowing color... the leaves dry rather quickly with the lights and fans and AC and get brittle and dry on the edges... If you aren't there right when the lights go on you may miss the excessive moisture on the leaves... Again, a long shot! I've never had one come in - but I keep tryin'! I love to learn the answer to these riddles of nature!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks mindp....i was thinking more in the way of one of these dodads...http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capxgc1.asp
> 
> pricey but it controlls everything. AM i correct that it monitors the co2 level and dispurses automaticly?


I have this one - it's cool too!

http://www.horticulturesource.com/popup_image.php?pID=2961&osCsid=90ff7c19fece3b30e6617b8ce89036d1

If you like digital controls and display...


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> CO2 has been treating me well! I don't have an environmental controller for my CO2 controller, but I would definitely recommend both.
> 
> CO2 in my neck of the woods runs $45 for a 20lb swap!
> I heard fire extinguisher places can refill CO2 tanks?
> ...


Looking good! Love the photos!

It's hard to beat an HPS light for penetration. 600s are great but I'm always amazed by my 2-1000W lights. 

2 x 140,000 lumens feels just like daylight! The light penetrates all the way to the bottom of the plants. The growth rate has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Dirt - were you running your room at 85 during the day before you had CO2? Are overlapping leaves ever moist in the morning? This is a long shot: But when you drop the temp quickly more than 20 degrees - you can sometimes have excessive humidity - water builds up on the leaves and leaches the nitrogen - hence the yellowing color... the leaves dry rather quickly with the lights and fans and AC and get brittle and dry on the edges... If you aren't there right when the lights go on you may miss the excessive moisture on the leaves... Again, a long shot! I've never had one come in - but I keep tryin'! I love to learn the answer to these riddles of nature!


Yea this is a riddle i would love to figure out.

A few days ago i set my co2 to pump at 5 cfh... just to use up the co2 i had left in the tank. remember its been set at just under 2 for the last month. Well guess what its still not empty! Maybe i got lucky and found the only neverending co2 tank in the world...lol


I just dont get it!! 

what happends to your guys tank when it is empty? and can you have too much co2 in the room?

i keep trippin in the twilight zone.
In disbelief i unhook the regulator and open the valve and sure enough... its blowin loud.

maybe i really did get a never ending tank?


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 25, 2009)

im going to be adding another dark room tent to my grow op, im going to use it for drying out the bud, whats an ideal temp and humidity to keep it at?


----------



## valmeida (Mar 25, 2009)

stink, 
I started your system with a 1000W which I had and i bought a couple of 600W lights. I have the 1000w over 1 system and the 600w over the 2nd system and I have to admit the 1000w gives out so much more light. my room is 9x6. Although I have another new 600w waiting for the the 3rd system I am really thinking about selling both 600's and buying another 1000w. Do you think my room is too big for (2) 1000W's? I was planning on selling the 1000 and doing the (4) 600's like you suggested but I am confused now..... Anybody out there already running 3 systems with 4 600's and is it producint well?????? Decisions Decisions...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

Im running 4 600s with 3 systems. Its awesome!
But i wouldnt know the difference beacuse being this is new to me, i just went with what Stink said he would do if he could start over.
hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 25, 2009)

4 600 would probably b best. But if ur on an electric budget I bet 4 400s would do a great job too
And 400s cost 16$ to replace. Get them at home depot


----------



## thinkhigh (Mar 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Also, your water temps need to be under 72 degrees. This is a common problem with all hydro systems. That's why you see so many water chillers on the market.
> 
> My veg room is kept at around 75 and the water temp is under 65. My flower room is kept at 85 and my water temp stays 68-72
> 
> ...


----------



## valmeida (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER, 
What size is your room? Those buds do look pretty damn good. 



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im running 4 600s with 3 systems. Its awesome!
> But i wouldnt know the difference beacuse being this is new to me, i just went with what Stink said he would do if he could start over.
> hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> CO2 in my neck of the woods runs $45 for a 20lb swap!
> I heard fire extinguisher places can refill CO2 tanks?
> 
> Yes they can! Much cheaper. My wife works for a place that does it but when I start using it I am going to have to buy from a competitor to keep it away from her work. So much for a discount I guess!
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

valmeida said:


> DIRTHAWKER,
> What size is your room? Those buds do look pretty damn good.


my room is 8x8x8


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 25, 2009)

hey stink
when flushing w/sweet do i fush one day with it and then 2 weeks w/plain water
and do i start flushing when the trichomes are ready ?
thanks for any help


----------



## repvip (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Yes they can! Much cheaper. My wife works for a place that does it but when I start using it I am going to have to buy from a competitor to keep it away from her work. So much for a discount I guess!
> I would check into it.
> Your stuff is looking great as usual.


Thanks! I will definitely check into it. More options the better 

I wish my buds looked as good as yours!

BTW I'm not harvesting near as much as everybody else--only average 4-6oz every two weeks. Also--I've never had 100% clone success... but 80% is good enough for me!


----------



## repvip (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea this is a riddle i would love to figure out.
> 
> A few days ago i set my co2 to pump at 5 cfh... just to use up the co2 i had left in the tank. remember its been set at just under 2 for the last month. Well guess what its still not empty! Maybe i got lucky and found the only neverending co2 tank in the world...lol
> 
> ...


Thy only thing that happens to my tank when it is empty is the CO2 controller keeps trying to compensate, and keeps the electronic valve open on the CO2 regulator. It gets hot, but I don't think it's worrysome.

I guess I don't understand where you got the 30 psi from? My regulator didn't have any instructions on setting the regulator pressure other than the CFH setting.. there is no way to do it on mine...

Mine just has the one gauge for the tank pressure, which starts at 900 for a new tank and goes down from there. This one has been going about a week.

edit: yes you can have too much CO2 in your room! Not only is it bad for your plants, it's bad for you too! The plants metabolism is saturated at ~1500ppm probably even 1200, there is no need to go over that. I've opened the tank and let it blast and watched the CO2 controller climb to 5000 in less than a minute... then it started blinking. Obviously not too safe!

Welp I can't find the actual article, but rest assured it was journal material
"...*too* *much* [over 1500ppm] *CO2* will ... stunt *plants* but this is usually accompanied by chlorosis or necrosis of the foliage."
has happened to greenhouses heated with decaying compost, which provided way too much CO2...


----------



## valmeida (Mar 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I only recommend a 20gal tanks system. It cost about $17 to fill and lasts 2 weeks. Anything else is not worth your time.
> 
> Roots don't take in CO2, they take in Oxygen. The leaves take in the CO2 through their stomata.
> 
> You can run the CO2 tubing to a fan or you can also buy hose made just for distributing CO2. It's thin neoprene tubing with a bunch of little holes. That's what I use. I run the hose up high around the perimeter of the room.


Stink, 
I have searched everywhere for the already made CO2 distribution hose but i cannot find it. Do you hava a link? also, 
couldn't I buy a hose adapter from 1/4" hose barb to 1/2" pvc and just make a frame out of 1/2" pvc and drill a bunch of holes in it?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> Thy only thing that happens to my tank when it is empty is the CO2 controller keeps trying to compensate, and keeps the electronic valve open on the CO2 regulator. It gets hot, but I don't think it's worrysome.
> 
> I guess I don't understand where you got the 30 psi from? My regulator didn't have any instructions on setting the regulator pressure other than the CFH setting.. there is no way to do it on mine...
> 
> ...


HMM MY TANK DIDNT HAVE A GUAGE,, I bought this and hooked it to the tank http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131050 the directions said to set the guage on the regulator to 30 psi and tighten down. 

maybe im doing something wrong?

the funny thing is , the buds are bigger somehow!!!!!


----------



## repvip (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HMM MY TANK DIDNT HAVE A GUAGE,, I bought this and hooked it to the tank http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131050 the directions said to set the guage on the regulator to 30 psi and tighten down.
> 
> maybe im doing something wrong?


I don't think you are doing anything wrong....

Your regulator is nicer than mine, being able to adjust the pressure that the regulator is exposed to is better than exposing it to the actual tank pressure. 

The only downside is you have no idea how much CO2 is left in your tank without the tank gauge.... You could weigh it though and calculate how much is left--if you had weighed it in the first place.

It's quite the mystery dude! I'm interested to see what is up.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

The only thing that it could be is maybe the regulator is not calibrated right. Maybe when i had it set at 1.7 for the last month it wasnt letting out 1.7...maybe it was just barely letting out a tiny bit....

now that i have it set to 5..maybe it will empty soon and this episode will be over?


Its the TWILIGHT ZONE!!! Im tempted to just take the tank outside and open it up until its empty!! and start over.

I should send the regulator back where i bought it and ask for a new one.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> The only thing that it could be is maybe the regulator is not calibrated right. Maybe when i had it set at 1.7 for the last month it wasnt letting out 1.7...maybe it was just barely letting out a tiny bit....
> 
> now that i have it set to 5..maybe it will empty soon and this episode will be over?
> 
> ...


If we assume you don't have a magic tank and your timer is working properly, isn't the only other option that gas isn't being released at the rate the regulator says?


----------



## repvip (Mar 25, 2009)

How heavy does the tank fill? You should definitely notice a difference if its almost out...

I think you are right on though... Maybe it wasn't letting out enough...

we could do some quick math.. 

how long was it on for? 15 mins? every 3 hours? So... 1 hour per day it was on.

Now.. at 1.7CFH and only 1 hour.. you are only releasing 1.7CF per day.

Each lb of CO2 is equal to 8.7 cubic feet. 20lb tank->174 cubic feet.

174/1.7 is... 102 days! 

Your room is 8'x8'x8' equal to 512 cubic feet.. now multiply that by 1300 ppm (0.0013) to get 0.66CFH of CO2 required to bring your room up to 1300ppm. You would want to release 0.66CFH every 3 hours for a total of 2.64 cubic feet per day...this is the same as a setting of 2.8CFH for 15mins on to get .66CFH. This would cut the time down to 174/2.64 down to 66 days... which still seems like a very long time!

Well.. the math backs up what you are seeing. Guess we will have to wait for the co2 controller! I am as confused as ever. My shit doesn't last long at all!

edit: these would be considered bare minimum requirements. Who really knows how much CO2 your plants are using.. if you replenished 0.66cubic feet of CO2 (to bring your room up to 1500ppm) every 2 hours it would last 44 days, if you did it every hour it would last 21 days.

I would place a bet that it runs out 2 weeks after you set the CFH to 5! Any takers???


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats exactly where i got confused..the co2 calculator said something like 103 hrs at 1.7 cfh which would explain why its still pumping..but everybody ive talked too said that it should only last a week maybe 2...so WTF!! lol

but then again why are my leaves browning and drying up....

anyhow i dont wanna clog up the thread with my problems..i will figure this out.

thanks guys for helping out.


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 25, 2009)

Another update and some questions.... =)

Hey, things are still going well. 19 out of the 20 clones have roots showing, some an inch in length or so. 

Well, some of the leaves on the clones are starting to yellow (not dry/dead yellow). I understand this is from using up some of the stored energy in the leaves to go towards root development. I am still giving them straight ph adjusted water (170ppm, 5.8-6.0ph)

This batch was a trial mainly, since I have been so unsuccessful in the past. I tried different lengths, cutting the leaves in half on some (on some of the larger leaves), smaller, bigger, hard stem, soft stem, etc. They all (besides the one, prob will follow shortly) have rooted and in about the same time. I didn't do any cutting under water or dipping in solution, etc. Just a simple 45deg cut and placed in the cloner. Seems to be simple and it works.


The questions:

1. I am using the general hydroponic 3 part flora (not nova) nutes (veg, micro, bloom). It says for veg give (3-2-1 ratio), early flowering (2-2-2 ratio) and flowering (1-2-3 ratio). Is this a good guideline to follow?

2. Should I add some nutes for the yellowing leaves? Is this normal? I have heard of people adding nutes/foliar feeding to get rid of yellowing/stress from clones?

3. When I start to add nutes to the clones, what mix (ratio) or what parts should i give? I was thinking just adding micro alone for the first couple weeks, then going to the normal 3-2-1 mix. Suggestions?


----------



## mafio (Mar 25, 2009)

im out of money and this all i have left


here my number

advan nute micro 5-0-1
advan nute grow 2-1-6
pure blend pro 3-2-4
seaweed 0.1-1- 0 
liq karma 1-1-5


wat should i use two day of 12/12


----------



## capman (Mar 25, 2009)

has anyone in here ever ran Snow Cap before? I am just finishing up week six and wondering if i should start my flush this week or wait another week then start it. I am starting to see some red hairs but still mostly white. Havent checked the trichs yet but i guess i need to. Also has anyone ever heard of Dirty Harry? My next batch is half Dirty Harry and half Blueberry.


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 25, 2009)

Woohooooo!!! I moved my clones into the flowering box 2 days ago and they are starting to go mental now!!! Its great!!! they look so healthy! 
Thanks stink!


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 25, 2009)

mafio said:


> im out of money and this all i have left
> 
> 
> here my number
> ...


Use the Liquid Karma and the Pure Blend Pro.


----------



## bigegreen (Mar 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thats exactly where i got confused..the co2 calculator said something like 103 hrs at 1.7 cfh which would explain why its still pumping..but everybody ive talked too said that it should only last a week maybe 2...so WTF!! lol
> 
> but then again why are my leaves browning and drying up....
> 
> ...



that is exact and if you ran 30 min cycles 4 times a day that is going to last you 51 days. My setup runs 4 cfh @ 15min cycles 3 times a day and it will last me about 60 days. If you aren't exhausting all of it out then you should be fine and it should last. But the only real way to know is to buy the $20 syringe that stink was talking about and the $5 rae test sticks and actually take measurements. Follow the directions and they will let you know if you are in the ball park. Should be @ about 1900ppm.

Now I just read mine tonight, about 1.5 hours after the cycle and the meter red about 800ppm so maybe the calculator is off and in real life we need double what it says. 

I will post back on what I end up having to set my cycle to for my room, my whole room is about 10x10x7 with 10x7x7 of it filled with stinks systems, the rest of the room has tents for veg and clone. 

Anyways Dirt get the syringe, it is about a $40 investment with extra test tubes and then you will know. 

I think it would take some air flow numbers for the rooms exchange rate of air and a little more math to actually put that calculator into real time usage in our rooms.

BTW if you read back stink did mention that he used the syringe and test tubes to dial in his co2 before he bought his controller.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 25, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> when flushing w/sweet do i fush one day with it and then 2 weeks w/plain water
> and do i start flushing when the trichomes are ready ?
> thanks for any help


I put in 450ml of Sweet and flushed for a week. It worked better than anything I've tried so far.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 25, 2009)

repvip said:


> I would place a bet that it runs out 2 weeks after you set the CFH to 5! Any takers???


No way do I want to bet. I want you to do that for me Mr. math wizard. 
4'X10'X4'kiss-ass


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks stink


----------



## Jagermaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry if I missed the post answering this question. I had to use seeds to start. They've germinated, they're in a little dome and all 10 just popped or are popping their first 2 leaves. I used peat pucks to plant them. My question is, when they get big enough to be put into veg, how do I get the peat pucks off the plants. I'm worried if I put them into the veg unit with peat pucks that the peat pucks will disintegrate and clog up my water pump. Or can I soak the peat puck off of them. I don't want to stress the plant, but I can't find the answer to this. Thanks. U guys rock!


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 25, 2009)

most gently pick the peat pots off and put them in the neopreme collars. They also put a panty hose over the pump to keep it from clogging it if you have to leave some material.


----------



## Jagermaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. Does it make a difference if the soil is most or would it be better if I let the peat dry just a little. Not enough to damage the plant, just don't add anymore water to it the day or two before? What would you use to secure the pantyhouse since it will be underwater? Thanks again.


----------



## Jagermaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe wrap the panty hose around the whole pump and just tie them off?


----------



## andyman (Mar 25, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Maybe wrap the panty hose around the whole pump and just tie them off?


 I used a mesh like the hash bags I just had laying around. It might have been part of a curtain or something? Anyway I used plastic zip tyes and they havent came loose yet, worked great.


----------



## Jagermaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Dig that, I'll experiment with a few things, thanks. Next question. If you didn't have a ton of dough and wanted to buy a TDS meter. Which one? I need advice on a PH meter as well. Is it more cost effective and better results to fork over the 
dough for a combo meter or 2 separate meters. And EC? Any help would be great. I'm using the drops now, not horrible, but, a PH meter is in my future. Thanks again.


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Stinky, I had a question for you about adding nutes. I'm currently running nutrients at 400 ppm and am burning my plants. They are close to the light, but the light is in a cooltube and the canopy is at no higher than 75 degrees. The seeds were from bag seed. Did I just bad genetics or am I to blame?


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 25, 2009)

whats up stinkbuddies! finally seein some progress over here, veg unit is going well there is clear growth within the past week, only prob ive run into (this will be the 2nd time) is im gettin a flake like build up on the bottom of the res.. water temps stay from 69-74 degrees so not sure what is causing this.. any clue anyone?




Jagermaster said:


> Dig that, I'll experiment with a few things, thanks. Next question. If you didn't have a ton of dough and wanted to buy a TDS meter. Which one? I need advice on a PH meter as well. Is it more cost effective and better results to fork over the
> dough for a combo meter or 2 separate meters. And EC? Any help would be great. I'm using the drops now, not horrible, but, a PH meter is in my future. Thanks again.


----------



## UwAnTtOScUbA (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey had a questiona about aeroponics. I have a system like the one you built out of fence posts. I am a week into flowering and there is going to be some males. Is there a prob with just cutting the males at the base? Or is the dead roots going to fuck with the females??


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Mar 26, 2009)

UwAnTtOScUbA said:


> Hey had a questiona about aeroponics. I have a system like the one you built out of fence posts. I am a week into flowering and there is going to be some males. Is there a prob with just cutting the males at the base? Or is the dead roots going to fuck with the females??


 
At one week there should be no problem with removing the ENTIRE plant. The root mat does not get tied together for a couple weeks.


----------



## bigegreen (Mar 26, 2009)

dirthawker, just to update I tested again after a spray that the calculator said should bring my level to the 1900ppm, and the syringe said that I was at 900 so I took my flow from 4 to 7 on the co2 tank, and I am going to read after it hits in the morning to see where it is at. I am thinking that doubling what the calculator says is about where you need to be. That would be the reason that everyone says it should only last about a month or a 3 weeks, not the 60 days that the calculator says.


----------



## repvip (Mar 26, 2009)

DragonPhoenix said:


> At one week there should be no problem with removing the ENTIRE plant. The root mat does not get tied together for a couple weeks.


geez dp!! Way to keep us hanging.. thought you died.

care for an update?


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Dig that, I'll experiment with a few things, thanks. Next question. If you didn't have a ton of dough and wanted to buy a TDS meter. Which one? I need advice on a PH meter as well. Is it more cost effective and better results to fork over the
> dough for a combo meter or 2 separate meters. And EC? Any help would be great. I'm using the drops now, not horrible, but, a PH meter is in my future. Thanks again.


 I got both mine on Greedbay (ebay) for less than $20 each
milwalkie - ph
hm- tds
both been working great
make sure you get one that goes up past 2000ppm 
mine goes 0-999 and 1000-9999 with the 10x flashing 
im running 3 dif strains in flower at 4000 ppm all seem to be lovin it.


Ive got a question
Been flowerin that free powerskunk (did it first so if i mess up it dont matter) and a few bagseed girls. If I take out the power skunk next month and dont hurt the roots. And put it outdoors in dirt will it keep flowering or will it go back to veg.

how long is the cut off time to do this on flowering girls. I just want to do this to the sativas so that they have the whole summer to finish. but I dont want them to revert back to veg. any help


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

hey what up D.P.
long time no see
hows it burnin


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> whats up stinkbuddies! finally seein some progress over here, veg unit is going well there is clear growth within the past week, only prob ive run into (this will be the 2nd time) is im gettin a flake like build up on the bottom of the res.. water temps stay from 69-74 degrees so not sure what is causing this.. any clue anyone?


mine gets a build up from my well water, I use less cal mag cause of the calcium and iron in my water. it leaves a white flakey powder buildup around my netcups holes in the lid and a little alge. the plants dont seem to mind though.
just my 2c


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> Stinkbud I was wondering I made some brew for the pest. Hot pepper hot sauce, onions, cinnamon, small amout of dish-soap, water, and pepper. think this will be ok or too strong.
> thanks


stinkbud or buddies
any coments
I dont wanna burn my plants and im 2 chicken to try it yet.
I put some on my skin and it didnt burn me but I bet the little girls are more sensitive. Think this will hurt them?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 26, 2009)

AverageJohnDoe said:


> Another update and some questions.... =)
> 
> Hey, things are still going well. 19 out of the 20 clones have roots showing, some an inch in length or so.
> 
> ...


Read the thread and follow my directions on page 75.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 26, 2009)

mafio said:


> im out of money and this all i have left
> 
> 
> here my number
> ...


I've never used Advanced Nutrients before so I can't help you with those nutes.

I would just use the Pure Blend Pro and Karma. That's all you really need anyway. The Cal-Mag helps if your water PPM is low. If your tap water is over 200PPM you don't need the Cal-Mag.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 26, 2009)

NewbieG said:


> Hey Stinky, I had a question for you about adding nutes. I'm currently running nutrients at 400 ppm and am burning my plants. They are close to the light, but the light is in a cooltube and the canopy is at no higher than 75 degrees. The seeds were from bag seed. Did I just bad genetics or am I to blame?


400 PPM? Bag seed?

I would suggest rereading page 75 of this thread. Especially the part on genetics and nutes. 

All your questions will be answered.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 26, 2009)

bigegreen said:


> dirthawker, just to update I tested again after a spray that the calculator said should bring my level to the 1900ppm, and the syringe said that I was at 900 so I took my flow from 4 to 7 on the co2 tank, and I am going to read after it hits in the morning to see where it is at. I am thinking that doubling what the calculator says is about where you need to be. That would be the reason that everyone says it should only last about a month or a 3 weeks, not the 60 days that the calculator says.


If I remember right I found out the same thing. It was a long time ago but I remember having to double or triple the output to bring my CO2 up to 1500.

At first I thought I was wrong because the number was so low. I kept bumping the number up and up until I finally got the number up to 1500.

I tested it an hour later and it was under 500! I was out of syringes and a box costs like $50! That's when I decided to buy a controller.

The cheapest I found was $400. So I started watching Craig's list and fleabay. I found my controller within a couple of days.

A tank should last about 7-10 days. If you have a controller you can get 14 days out of a tank.

You would be surprised at how often my CO2 switches on. You can watch the monitor drop 1-2PPM per second.

I have my regulator set to 10 so the room fills with CO2 fast. The regulator comes on about every 15 minutes (even at 10). It only runs for about 5 minutes though.

I tempted on recommending doubling or even tripling the results from the online calculator.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 26, 2009)

andyman said:


> stinkbud or buddies
> any coments
> I dont wanna burn my plants and im 2 chicken to try it yet.
> I put some on my skin and it didnt burn me but I bet the little girls are more sensitive. Think this will hurt them?


I thought the same thing as you the first time I tried it. I mixed it pretty weak to test it out.

Guess what? The plants loved it! I would almost have to say it helped the growth rate.

I think the big advantage to staying with organic pesticides is it's not just healthy for you but it's also healthy for your plants.

The only thing wrong with the garlic/pepper spray is the smell. It would great on your outdoor stuff.

Up here in the NW we don't worry about pests outdoors. It's the bunnies and deer that will destroy your crop.

*Time for a SB story:*

One time me and my buddy decided to plant about 15 clones up in the hills.

We worked for weeks hauling manure and water. Digging holes and getting everything ready was back breaking work.

We hauled gallons of water up steep hills in the hot sun. The plants grew to about 3ft. high within a month or so.

Then one day we came back and every mother fucking plant was eaten down to the ground! Rabbit turds everywhere. 

It looked like they had a big fucking rabbit orgy! I bet they all got high as a kite and then fucked like humans...

The next year we fenced off an area and had no problems. Around the end of July I'm like "fuck this" Water is too fucking heavy. Indoors is the only way.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 26, 2009)

Those damn waskily wabbits!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 26, 2009)

im about 2 weeks into flowering and love the results
not having to play games with dirt will be an amazing thing...hauling the bags and cleaning up the mess are getting real old
and i love the smell of the new nutrient mix.......very sweet and berry smelling


----------



## AverageJohnDoe (Mar 26, 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]You have to realize that not everybody can follow your directions 100%.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Second, what works for you won't work for all, a lot of people see you running a high PPM and try to shoot for 1000+ and burn the shit out of their plants.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I have read this thread in and out. I don't have any clonex solution or I would be running it in my cloner to replace any possible nutes. I was just looking for some simple help on a nute mix that could replace this to help the slight yellowing of the clones (Seems like them having access to some nutes in the water rather than having to use up stored energy in the leaves would promote faster and healthier growth). I used to run organics (fox farms) and had some problems with the way it mixed in my res. The GH mixes very well. I will eventually get some new nutes like the ones you use, but I am not going to keep dumping money on different products when it isn't necessary. I have a lot of other things to get before then. All of my veg plants are growing just fine using these nutes, perfect green, no burn, etc. Clonex can easily be substituted with something else. You don't ever give the PPM of your clone unit after the clonex solution has been added.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Thanks anyways.[/FONT]


----------



## repvip (Mar 26, 2009)

We typically don't use clonex for cloning. Zero nutes means the clones have to produce roots or die. I've used clonex before and it works ok, but it's not needed in this cloner setup. The 1on/5off makes all the difference.

As for the nutes, just follow the directions on the back. Sounds like you are good for veg and flower.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 26, 2009)

hey johndoe
fox farm SUCKS i used them one time for one week i still have all of it 
some strains can handle more ppm than others you have to dail them in
back your light off some pluck the yellow leaves soon as they some roots put them in the veggie watch the new growth
ps
some leaves will turn yellow in the cloner its norm


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I thought the same thing as you the first time I tried it. I mixed it pretty weak to test it out.
> 
> Guess what? The plants loved it! I would almost have to say it helped the growth rate.
> 
> ...


let you in on my little secret for outdoor animals. The one reason I had horrible luck outdoors before the last 2 years was the darn rabbits , deer, and ground hogs (woodchucks). they would dig up new plants for the peat pellets or peat moss. they loved it. or the deer would eat my big plants. it was very discorageing (sp) anyway. My mom use to take us kids hair after she cut it and put it in the garden. it kept away most bunnys and other animals cause of the human smell and the shampoo smell. so I used that a few times. The hair solon was starting to wonder why I wanted there trash bags of hair. So rather than looking like some weird stalker hairdoll making freak I tried Dryer lint. Yup dryer lint from your laundry. It has soap smell and human smell. I mix a hand full in the top of my soil/soiless mix and put some around the stawk. Bingo no animals will touch them. most pest wont bother them till they get rained on a few months. The deer last year even bedded down 10 ft away from my plants and never touched them. It worked like a charm and now I save my dryer lint all winter long just for my outdoor grows. Plus since I have 4 dogs the dog hair off my cloths ends up in the lint trap and also helps cause the lint now smells like humans and dogs.
hope this helps any outdoor growers too. didnt mean to change the subject or get off course.

Im gona try the home brew sauce I made on a bagseed I just found to be male before hurting my girls.
thanks
peace


----------



## Mr. (Mar 26, 2009)

Just using up one more post to see if it takes me out of Stranger status


----------



## Mr. (Mar 26, 2009)

and yes it did, cool.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 26, 2009)

bigegreen said:


> dirthawker, just to update I tested again after a spray that the calculator said should bring my level to the 1900ppm, and the syringe said that I was at 900 so I took my flow from 4 to 7 on the co2 tank, and I am going to read after it hits in the morning to see where it is at. I am thinking that doubling what the calculator says is about where you need to be. That would be the reason that everyone says it should only last about a month or a 3 weeks, not the 60 days that the calculator says.


Thanks bro for helping a fellow stink buddy... ive set it to 6 now so we shall see ... im gonna get myself a kit this weekend...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 26, 2009)

hey stinkbuddys
i went into my flower room yesterday and found 3" of water in my floor thank god i had the floor lined w/plastic and up the walls 6"
it was a drain prob.
EVERYBODY make sure you line your floors w/plastic


----------



## Amber Alert (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting that darkroom. Do you know if it's sealed, not to let CO2 out.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 26, 2009)

i moved my co2 from .5 to 1.0 
i dont have a crack under my door my room is sealed i have a air duct that is atatched to a hole in the wall up by the ceiling and hangs to the floor and on the other side the same. co2 is heavier than air so it cant go up the air duct and out the room but when i vent the room thats were the fresh air comes from


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber Alert said:


> I'm thinking about getting that darkroom. Do you know if it's sealed, not to let CO2 out.


i would think so


----------



## UwAnTtOScUbA (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud, havve a question for you. I have a aeroponics system like the one you built. I'm going on my 2nd week into flowering and i know there is going to be some males. Am I completely fucked or is there something I can do to save my females if i can't untangle the roots? Some one told me they cut there males right at the base and taped them. He said his females were alright. Just wanted your thought on this. ty


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 26, 2009)

+REP Very nicely done.. that was my first problem in my very 1st outddor grow. I couldn't seem to keep them (mostly deer) away. I nevver thought about using lint. Sounds like it would work.



andyman said:


> let you in on my little secret for outdoor animals. The one reason I had horrible luck outdoors before the last 2 years was the darn rabbits , deer, and ground hogs (woodchucks). they would dig up new plants for the peat pellets or peat moss. they loved it. or the deer would eat my big plants. it was very discorageing (sp) anyway. My mom use to take us kids hair after she cut it and put it in the garden. it kept away most bunnys and other animals cause of the human smell and the shampoo smell. so I used that a few times. The hair solon was starting to wonder why I wanted there trash bags of hair. So rather than looking like some weird stalker hairdoll making freak I tried Dryer lint. Yup dryer lint from your laundry. It has soap smell and human smell. I mix a hand full in the top of my soil/soiless mix and put some around the stawk. Bingo no animals will touch them. most pest wont bother them till they get rained on a few months. The deer last year even bedded down 10 ft away from my plants and never touched them. It worked like a charm and now I save my dryer lint all winter long just for my outdoor grows. Plus since I have 4 dogs the dog hair off my cloths ends up in the lint trap and also helps cause the lint now smells like humans and dogs.
> hope this helps any outdoor growers too. didnt mean to change the subject or get off course.
> 
> Im gona try the home brew sauce I made on a bagseed I just found to be male before hurting my girls.
> ...


----------



## car washer (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber Alert said:


> I'm thinking about getting that darkroom. Do you know if it's sealed, not to let CO2 out.


I have the dr120. Run a Sentinel controller. Very happy with how CO2 is working. From previous post recently I figure I will go my whole grow with one 20 lb tank. Currently, co2 runs at 4 cfh for 81 seconds per hour to achieve 1500 ppm. From what I have read from Stink he watches the CO2 in his room fall 1-2 ppm per second which is what I see too. I also run a chiller and air cooled 600w hps without problem. The chiller sits outside the tent and the tubes go through one of the side 6 inch openings with double drawstrings. Generally, the double drawstring system works pretty good as do the zippers. Yeah I would recommend the darkroom.


----------



## andyman (Mar 26, 2009)

UwAnTtOScUbA said:


> Hey Stinkbud, havve a question for you. I have a aeroponics system like the one you built. I'm going on my 2nd week into flowering and i know there is going to be some males. Am I completely fucked or is there something I can do to save my females if i can't untangle the roots? Some one told me they cut there males right at the base and taped them. He said his females were alright. Just wanted your thought on this. ty


just leave a couple piddlly shouts on it near the bottom, enough to live , but not enough to make pollen sacks. just to keep it alive but not kill them roots. I did that and slowly and time taken separted the roots . one plant a day till I got all girls


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Mar 26, 2009)

any chance u could make a video explaining and showing ur set-up


----------



## UwAnTtOScUbA (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank You Andy! Thats a good idead i will give it a try.


----------



## scoregreen (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow...i feel so lucky to read this thread -- like im privy to some secret knowledge  i only got to page 8, and can only imagine where it is now, but i have a few questions:

i want to do something very similar to what you are doing here -- but all with hps lights (as i have them in my current room and want to reallocate)
i was going to get around 200 in cfl tubes for the cloning section
3-70 watt hps in the veg
3-100 watt hps + 1-70 watt hps in the first flowering station
and then the other two flowering buckets would be under their own 400 watt hps.

im guessing the cloning stage is under 24 hour light? and no nutes (optional clonex clone solution)?

and then 18 on / 6 off for veg? with regard to the nutes, you mentioned ppm -- is that parts per million? how is that measured? like half a cup of each every week? or dump all 126ml in the bucket at once?

everything else i understood and am very excited to try!!!!!


----------



## mafio (Mar 27, 2009)

thank alot grower like u and other make the world a better higher place thank alot my plant was dying an i think u just save them i didnt want a month of work go dont the dran my leaves was turning colors dry fast i flush it and seen my white roots was black and slimy root rot i added proxide to the water hopefully they get better do u thin bk they will im kind of broke spending all my money on lights and other shit for the plant do u think by adding peroxide they will get better i read they will but need your words to fell safe and not worry bout my babies

doctor stinky


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 27, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddys
> i went into my flower room yesterday and found 3" of water in my floor thank god i had the floor lined w/plastic and up the walls 6"
> it was a drain prob.
> EVERYBODY make sure you line your floors w/plastic


Yikes - I have been worried about that... what happened? Roots too big and overflowed right out one or more of the plant sites?

How did you fix?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 27, 2009)

scoregreen said:


> Wow...i feel so lucky to read this thread -- like im privy to some secret knowledge  i only got to page 8, and can only imagine where it is now, but i have a few questions:
> 
> i want to do something very similar to what you are doing here -- but all with hps lights (as i have them in my current room and want to reallocate)
> i was going to get around 200 in cfl tubes for the cloning section
> ...


Yeah - I know the feeling. I was SOOO stoked to come across this thread - completely changed so much I thought I knew!

You are right on all accounts:

Clones 24 hours (though they will root with as little as 18 hours of light). I think Stink has currently been vegging 24. Again - 18 will work and save you some electricity.

Yes - PPM - parts per million - you use a PPM meter that measures electro conductivity of a given solution - or EC. Do a search on the web - there are many options. PH is also critical so you may want to get a combo meter that measures both... 

Stink mixes his nute tea with water into a gallon milk jug - that is then added to your res to bring it up to the desired PPM's... In general - strains like anywhere from 1200 to 3000+++ (some Stinkers report strains still going with over 5000PPM's - though this behavior is rare and will burn most strains.) Stink's current sweet spot for his four favorite strains is 1700PPM...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yikes - I have been worried about that... what happened? Roots too big and overflowed right out one or more of the plant sites?
> 
> How did you fix?


hey lion
right now im using 6" pvc (untill harvest then im going to post)
but anyway i must have bumped it before i left the room


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> - strains like anywhere from 1200 to 3000+++ (some Stinkers report strains still going with over 5000PPM's - though this behavior is rare and will burn most strains.)


haha i actually found the burn point for that strain it was 5700ppm i had to back it off to about 2200 once i added blueberry to my quiver.


----------



## scoregreen (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks lion for the post -- that is exactly what i needed to get started!!!

well...now that i think about it -- im planning on going to home depot to try and find the spray nozzles...will i have any luck with that? or should i just order online?

thanks again!


----------



## alsoranmike (Mar 27, 2009)

the depot won't have them. gotta go to a hydro shop or then online if in a pinch.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 27, 2009)

does it really make a difference if a strain will grow great at 2000 ppm to let it go to over 5000?
i had mine go to 3000 but that was because my ppm pen broke......and i didnt find the yield to be any better.....just one mans opinion


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 27, 2009)

FINALLY. I transfered my 8 veggin clones to my first unit..im gna use 10 for each unit. Im at the same step u started at.. wit ur first 600, i have my other lites i jus need to hang them..YAY. lol YOU'RE THE SHIT STINK BUD!! 


DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im running 4 600s with 3 systems. Its awesome!
> But i wouldnt know the difference beacuse being this is new to me, i just went with what Stink said he would do if he could start over.
> hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 27, 2009)

scoregreen said:


> thanks lion for the post -- that is exactly what i needed to get started!!!
> 
> well...now that i think about it -- im planning on going to home depot to try and find the spray nozzles...will i have any luck with that? or should i just order online?
> 
> thanks again!


home depot/lowes have some but there not easy cloners they work but not as good


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> does it really make a difference if a strain will grow great at 2000 ppm to let it go to over 5000?
> i had mine go to 3000 but that was because my ppm pen broke......and i didnt find the yield to be any better.....just one mans opinion


i wondered the same thing, if im just wasting nutes, but it seems maybe they just grow a little faster not so much growing bigger.


----------



## nivekragah (Mar 28, 2009)

MY SB EXPERIENCE: i want to start out by saying thanx to everyone of you guys even the people who thought they were asking a stupid question because i was just thinking the same thing. i started out with some bag seeds i got from a friend. and some mothers i thought i was getting a deal on turned out the deal came with knats and spider mites. ended up with some funk in my veg that im still fighting and preventing. had some temp problems that prolly caused the funk that i had to work out and now i find that the two bag seeds hermaphridited on me and i was to late and inexperienced to catch them in time and now i got a ton of seeds. not to good of a start for my first indoor but hey im learning as i go. i dont realy have any gifts of knowlede to add so i dont jump in and post but i have been reading and building the system for a few months now and i wanted to say thanx for all the advice from all of you. and congrats stink on being the most kick ass grower on the planet the proof is in the masive following you have gotten and the underground fame you are about to acheive due to HT and the vid. on a personal side i smoke for pain from a motorcycle crash i was in where i slamed my back into a center divider breaking some ribs off my spine and causing nerv damage to my right side. i have been spending alot in cash every month on meds and even with the seeded up smoke that i grew i now can save money and put that cash into my family. thanks bro, and when i buy my wife somthing nice with the cash i save i will let her know its because i found this site. thanks brothers (and the ocasional sister and mother) ill stop my stoned rant now. peace


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 28, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> FINALLY. I transfered my 8 veggin clones to my first unit..im gna use 10 for each unit. Im at the same step u started at.. wit ur first 600, i have my other lites i jus need to hang them..YAY. lol YOU'RE THE SHIT STINK BUD!!


Nice, Bra! You're on your way!


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool, thanks Stink Bud


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 28, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> MY SB EXPERIENCE: i want to start out by saying thanx to everyone of you guys even the people who thought they were asking a stupid question because i was just thinking the same thing. i started out with some bag seeds i got from a friend. and some mothers i thought i was getting a deal on turned out the deal came with knats and spider mites. ended up with some funk in my veg that im still fighting and preventing. had some temp problems that prolly caused the funk that i had to work out and now i find that the two bag seeds hermaphridited on me and i was to late and inexperienced to catch them in time and now i got a ton of seeds. not to good of a start for my first indoor but hey im learning as i go. i dont realy have any gifts of knowlede to add so i dont jump in and post but i have been reading and building the system for a few months now and i wanted to say thanx for all the advice from all of you. and congrats stink on being the most kick ass grower on the planet the proof is in the masive following you have gotten and the underground fame you are about to acheive due to HT and the vid. on a personal side i smoke for pain from a motorcycle crash i was in where i slamed my back into a center divider breaking some ribs off my spine and causing nerv damage to my right side. i have been spending alot in cash every month on meds and even with the seeded up smoke that i grew i now can save money and put that cash into my family. thanks bro, and when i buy my wife somthing nice with the cash i save i will let her know its because i found this site. thanks brothers (and the ocasional sister and mother) ill stop my stoned rant now. peace


Hey Bra - sorry to hear about the hiccups along the way. Glad to hear you haven't let it bring you down! I look forward to your bountiful harvest!


----------



## andyman (Mar 28, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> MY SB EXPERIENCE: i want to start out by saying thanx to everyone of you guys even the people who thought they were asking a stupid question because i was just thinking the same thing. i started out with some bag seeds i got from a friend. and some mothers i thought i was getting a deal on turned out the deal came with knats and spider mites. ended up with some funk in my veg that im still fighting and preventing. had some temp problems that prolly caused the funk that i had to work out and now i find that the two bag seeds hermaphridited on me and i was to late and inexperienced to catch them in time and now i got a ton of seeds. not to good of a start for my first indoor but hey im learning as i go. i dont realy have any gifts of knowlede to add so i dont jump in and post but i have been reading and building the system for a few months now and i wanted to say thanx for all the advice from all of you. and congrats stink on being the most kick ass grower on the planet the proof is in the masive following you have gotten and the underground fame you are about to acheive due to HT and the vid. on a personal side i smoke for pain from a motorcycle crash i was in where i slamed my back into a center divider breaking some ribs off my spine and causing nerv damage to my right side. i have been spending alot in cash every month on meds and even with the seeded up smoke that i grew i now can save money and put that cash into my family. thanks bro, and when i buy my wife somthing nice with the cash i save i will let her know its because i found this site. thanks brothers (and the ocasional sister and mother) ill stop my stoned rant now. peace


 you will get ahold of it soon. My first batch was experimental and I still have all the girls, but I sure learned a lot on the way. out of 18 plants 3 were girls so far. Sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 28, 2009)

hey nivekragah
im sure your next grow will be better
you sound like me i spend $1000 a month on medicaion not counting my wifes doc. and meds w/no insurance its ridiculous
i got 2 or 3 weeks left before i harvest 
this is my first too


----------



## Senator (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys! First off, I gotta say I love getting on here to see what new info is in the thread from the last time I logged on. Thanks to everyone for all the questions and answers!!!!


I have a few questions myself going along with the co2 line we have been on lately:

1. When running co2 do you ever vent the room with fresh air? Do I need to plan a ventilation system at all?

2. If no ventilation is needed, are ozone generators the best option for odor control?


Also on a non-co2 note, how much air flow do you want running across 2 1000w lights? I plan to use the Sun Systems sealed/vented units.

Thanks!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 28, 2009)

Senator said:


> 1. When running co2 do you ever vent the room with fresh air? Do I need to plan a ventilation system at all?


If you have A/C or a dehumidifier you won't need much ventilation. I have my fan set to vent if my temp goes over 85 degrees or humidity goes over 60.

With my dehumidifier the humidity stays around 45-50% so the fan never kicks on unless the water is full.

I'm going to have to bust out the A/C soon though. Spring is here!!!

2. If no ventilation is needed, are ozone generators the best option for odor control?

Ozone generator is always a great option for odor control. Don't get one of those cheap ones though.

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't ozone generators also help remove spores from the air?



> Also on a non-co2 note, how much air flow do you want running across 2 1000w lights? I plan to use the Sun Systems sealed/vented units.


I'm running a 440CFM fan for my two lights.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 28, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> thanks bro, and when i buy my wife somthing nice with the cash i save i will let her know its because i found this site.


One of the many benefits of this thread! I'm glad I can help you and your wife.

I wish I could hook up all the Stinkbuddies with clones from my quiver. Genetics are everything!


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I wish I could hook up all the Stinkbuddies with clones from my quiver. Genetics are everything!


We do too Brother!


----------



## Senator (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Stink!

The model I am looking at is the Uvonair Jr.:
http://www.gchydro.com/detail.asp?product_id=xuvonair

Unfortunately I dont have any experience with ozone and wouldnt know a good one from a bad one. Anyone here have any experience with this brand?

Also, I wanted to ask if you still recommend the portable ac unit you mentioned back a few hundred pages? If so, do you still have a link to it. Would I need an additional dehumidifier on top of this unit?

Finally, what PPM and TPS meters do you recommend?

I am sorry for the barrage of questions but as I get closer to starting things, more things are coming to mind.


Thanks again!!


----------



## repvip (Mar 28, 2009)

I have some experience with ozone..

First I wanted to say that there has been some journal quality articles posted recently about the long-term ill effects of ozone exposure past a threshold. This data is from a large-scale study looking at the effects of ozone exposure over long-term... which can cause respiratory problems. You definitely don't want to be breathing in large amounts of this stuff.

In California, for example, some industrial grade ozone generators have been taken off the market (for residential use) and are only available to people who use them for a living.

StinkBud you are right--ozone can and will kill mold spores. In fact, ozone kills just about everything--especially small stuff. Flood/restoration people use it to treat crawlspaces to elimintate actively growing mold.

That being sad--you would not want to use a large ozone generator in your flower room as it can damage your plants, and if any of you have seen pics I've posted--it will oxidize your mylar. The very best way is to vent/exhaust to a separate room that has the ozoneator running, then vent from that wherever (attic...)

Ok. Most Ozone generators are based on how much Ozone they produce per hour. That is the best way to judge how they will work--some are advertised that they will "clean such and such amount of square feet" well, doesn't really matter if they don't produce enough ozone...

CAP makes a couple of good units:
Cap Ozone Jr 200mg ozone/hr
Cap OZN-1 1000mg ozone/hr

I have both. You could get away with the Ozone-JR in your flower room. I've done it--plants aren't affected. I would recommend the OZN-1 as it is only like $50 more and way more powerful, but not for your flower room.

Finally, there are some good units on Ebay that use a solid state ceramic plate (the kind that produce TONS of ozone and are restricted in california) you can still buy them--they will run a few hundred and can produce amounts like 16,000mg/hr. I have an industrial one that I use occassionally for an hour or two when I am expecting company. Look for ozone blaster or maxblaster..

Between the Cap OZN-1 running continuously and the CAP carbon filter that exhausts during the off cycle I can't smell a thing!!

edit: let me know if any of this doesn't make sense--sometimes I leave out important things on accident


----------



## scoregreen (Mar 28, 2009)

i cant find a timer that comes on once every five minutes -- will someone please make a recommendation 

thanks!


----------



## repvip (Mar 28, 2009)

You know how I've had that LED going for about 7 days now?

Smart me forgot to switch the timer back and it's been running 24/7 since I installed it!

hmmmm... no wonder I ran out of CO2 super fast (photosensor) and have a couple hermies!

Any idea how this will affect the plants? 

The 1000w HPS was 12/12. I have 4 sets of flower units at 1,3,5 and 7 weeks flower. 

recycle timers:
CAP ART-DNe 
or
CAP NFT-1e 1-Minute ON 4-Minutes OFF Preset Recycle Timer


----------



## SOG (Mar 28, 2009)

repvip said:


> I have some experience with ozone..


interesting info rep
i got the industrial Big Blue 12" Ozone Gen. 5 x UV bulbs
ill be installing it inline; on the main 12" exhaust line, somewhere after the fan 
it will come on same time as the exhaust fan kicks in
and will exhaust outside my attic, how can that affect ones health?
the tube are completely enclosed inside the ducts 
can you post some links to these articles

Thanks
SoG


----------



## repvip (Mar 28, 2009)

SOG said:


> interesting info rep
> i got the industrial Big Blue 12" Ozone Gen. 5 x UV bulbs
> ill be installing it inline; on the main 12" exhaust line, somewhere after the fan
> it will come on same time as the exhaust fan kicks in
> ...


Sure

The EPA has updated a lot of info recently and has plenty of juicy tidbits
www.*epa*.gov/*ozone*/ 

Time article:
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1722343,00.html

And the bad data the was released very recently about respiratory problems:
http://berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2009/03/11_ozone.shtml

Keep in mind this study was based on long-term exposure to higher-than-normal levels of ozone (such as you would get in large/dirty cities)

If you are exhausting to the attic or outside I would not be concerned. Ozone has a distinct smell--you should be able to tell if you are being exposed to excessive amounts...

I actually have the CAP OZN-1 on 24/7 downstairs (basement---some vents to outside) and feel pretty safe knowing that most of it escapes outside. It's not going to travel through walls 

Basically I just wanted to throw the warning out there... because I've actually seen people using industral ozone generators in the same room they were working in... it's extremely bad for you in those high concentrations and will make you sick. So... don't be dumb! 

You've smelled ozone during/after lightning rain storm... it smells really fresh.

Everyone has heard about free radicals being bad for you? Ozone will break down to oxygen and oxygen free radicals... which you don't want in your lungs..

Pete and repeat eh? I'm not trying to scare anyone--just be aware.


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Mar 28, 2009)

Stinkbud,
I know you are running 3 units in a 3 week rotation with the 2 1000 watt HPS's . 

Do you think 2 1000's would provide enough coverage if I was to have 4 units in flower ? 

Same question for Dirthawk... I know you're running 4 600's. Would that be the way to go with 4 flowering units ? 

I would prefer the 2 1000's due to less ducting and wiring.

Thanks !


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy Cow!!
this thread is still growin..Stink, u r an inspiration 2 so many, keep it all up man.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 29, 2009)

MyPC8MyBrain said:


> Stinkbud,
> I know you are running 3 units in a 3 week rotation with the 2 1000 watt HPS's .
> 
> Do you think 2 1000's would provide enough coverage if I was to have 4 units in flower ?
> ...


4 lights are the only way to go. My outside plants just don't receive enough light because the other plants block all the light.

I'm actually thinking about scaling down some. My last harvest was so big I don't know what to do with all the bud.

My patients need only so much medicine and I'm trying to smoke the rest but I just can't do it.

When I first started I was harvesting 12oz. That jumped to 16oz. after I added CO2. My last harvest was 27oz and the next one will be even bigger! WTF! 

I can only have so many patients by state law and both me and my wife are maxed out right now. Each patient of mine uses about 2oz a month or less. Needless to say the bud is starting to build up.

Anyone want some free bud?


----------



## andyman (Mar 29, 2009)

I cant wait to have that problem


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 29, 2009)

dam stink
i got to load up and move to your neck of the woods 
the only thing i dont think i could handle the cold it gets cold here but not your cold and it NEVER snows


----------



## engage757 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you for this thread man! learned a lot and have incorporatede quite a bit into my ladies! keep on, keepin on!


----------



## Senator (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rep! I guess I need to back up and reconsider my ideas on Ozone generators.

Essentially, I was thinking if I could get by with not venting the room at all, I could cut out fan costs and keep all my co2 in the room till it was used. Heat and humidity would be ran off a Sentinel greenhouse controller and kept in check by the AC unit and dehumidifier. With this plan in mind, do I NEED to vent the room? If i dont, what would you suggest for odor control?

Also, hate to repeat but I know how things can get lost in the mix after they go back a page or two. My additional questions are:

1. Is the AC unit mentioned back earlier in the thread still considered the best option? If so, do any of you have a link? (cant recall where those posts fell)

2. Should I get a dedicated dehumidifier or will the AC unit cover my needs? If I need another, any recommendations?

3. What PPM meters do you guys recommend? I want to buy a good one to start with.


Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## SOG (Mar 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> Pete and repeat eh? I'm not trying to scare anyone--just be aware.


Thanks rep, knowledge is power!!!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 29, 2009)

is it normal for the roots in the flower system to get brownish from the nutes? i jus flushed the roots wit luke warm water nd it all came off the roots. thanks..


----------



## DoubleBubble (Mar 29, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> is it normal for the roots in the flower system to get brownish from the nutes? i jus flushed the roots wit luke warm water nd it all came off the roots. thanks..


IF you are sing the Liquid Karma it IS!


----------



## car washer (Mar 29, 2009)

SOG said:


> Thanks rep, knowledge is power!!!


I am currently running 5 blueberries in a 6 hole flower system. Already I am thinking about my next grow. Due to space constraints my whole grow must fit into my dr120 tent. So I have no real way to go perpetual and will keep starting from seed until I can figure out the spacing issue. 

For next grow what are your thoughts on gowing two separate strains? Each strain on its own side of fencepost. I would like to try red diesel and gh strawberry haze. There is the strain/height issue and different finishing times... Could I finish one side and somehow leave the other strain on the other fencepost? Thanks


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Mar 29, 2009)

.wysiwyg { PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 5px 10px 10px; FONT: 12px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: #67741e; PADDING-TOP: 0px } .wysiwyg A:link { COLOR: #3c421e } .wysiwyg_alink { COLOR: #3c421e } .wysiwyg A:visited { COLOR: #3c421e } .wysiwyg_avisited { COLOR: #3c421e } .wysiwyg A:hover { COLOR: #666666 } .wysiwyg A:active { COLOR: #666666 } .wysiwyg_ahover { COLOR: #666666 } P { MARGIN: 0px } .inlineimg { VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } Hey Stinkbud I talked to you about this before but I need some ore help.
This is happening to all the strains now and it starts on the older leaves first and mostly at the tips and edges, then advances towards the middle eventualy and drys out and dies.
We thought that it was nute burn so I lowered the nutes down to 500 at first and watched them. After doing this the plants growth rate seemed to launch and they were growing twice as fast so I figured this fixed the problem. I continued to watch but this problem still continued to happen. I then lowered the nutes down to 300. The growth rate seemed like it dramaticly decreased and I am still seeing this happen to the leaves.

The Temps in the room have been between 75-78F, the PH has stayed at 5.8, the humidity stays around 32-38%

I am using eight 26watt 6500k CFL's like I mentioned before. I have also raised them to a about 3 inches above the plants but I dont wanna raise them to high in fear of streaching. I do not have a fan blowing on the plants so I wondered if the lights could be burning them because of not having a fan.

Please everyone take a look and give me some input because I can not think of what could be the problem and I dont wanna loose the plants because these were my start from seeds so I could take clones to keep running the system. Everyone knows that Feminized seeds are not cheap!

Thanks fellow stinkbuddies!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 29, 2009)

yup i am.. thanks mayne. Stay up Pimp, it wont effect the way it grow tho?


DoubleBubble said:


> IF you are sing the Liquid Karma it IS!


----------



## repvip (Mar 29, 2009)

Senator said:


> Thanks for the info Rep! I guess I need to back up and reconsider my ideas on Ozone generators.
> 
> Essentially, I was thinking if I could get by with not venting the room at all, I could cut out fan costs and keep all my co2 in the room till it was used. Heat and humidity would be ran off a Sentinel greenhouse controller and kept in check by the AC unit and dehumidifier. With this plan in mind, do I NEED to vent the room? If i dont, what would you suggest for odor control?
> 
> ...


Senator I'm hoping someone else might jump in on the sealed room questions...

Theoretically, if you can keep the temp and humidity down, you should be fine with a sealed room. Smell is always the issue. 

They make carbon "scrubbers" that are used with a fan to recirculate air in a room pulling out odors. I have not tried them, but they are ok to use with CO2...

I suppose you could try the Cap OZN-Jr in your flower room--it cycles on 10min, off 10 min, and doesn't put out too much ozone to hurt your plants...

If you do find you need ventilation then I would recommend a carbon filter on the exhaust. This has by far worked the best for me.

2. http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=AIR_CONDITIONER_12000BTU&title=AIR PURIFICATION&type=product

Here's the link! Not sure if it is still currently recommended, but any portable AC unit should do. I want one with a removeable bucket for humidity removal (rather than dehumidifying out the exhaust vent of the AC unit). Guess I shouldn't say *any*... but all AC units dehumidify to some extent, and the portable ones are nice as they almost always have an exhaust hose and won't drip water like a window unit will. Always make sure to buy bigger than you need (same with fans) so you don't have to run it at full capacity all the time.

3. Nice PPM meters don't matter. They are cheap as dirt. Get a TDS meter off ebay for $20 or less... TDS meters measure the conductivity of *dissolved* salts and convert that to PPM. You will find confusing info on TDS meters not working with organic nutes--this can happen when your nutes aren't dissolved--if they aren't dissolved the meter can't read them..... Organic nutes will sometimes settle out of solution so you should stir your reservoir occassionally.

It's probably more important to spend your money on a nice PH meter. I've gone through two of the cheaper (~$80) ones... they seem to break easy and miscalibrate all the time. I've since switched to pH dip sticks and have no problem, plus they are super cheap. After awhile you won't even check your pH.. maybe once a week or so... you will get comfortable with how much pH down to use. 1.4mL per gallon gets the sweet spot for me


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 29, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stinkbud I talked to you about this before but I need some ore help.
> This is happening to all the strains now and it starts on the older leaves first and mostly at the tips and edges, then advances towards the middle eventualy and drys out and dies.
> We thought that it was nute burn so I lowered the nutes down to 500 at first and watched them. After doing this the plants growth rate seemed to launch and they were growing twice as fast so I figured this fixed the problem. I continued to watch but this problem still continued to happen. I then lowered the nutes down to 300. The growth rate seemed like it dramaticly decreased and I am still seeing this happen to the leaves.
> 
> ...


i use cfl's also and unless they the plants have been touching the bulbs for a day or so they wont get burned. i actually had a cfl hovering about 3/4" over a bud for almost 8 weeks, you can move them pretty far away for cloning. i have 6 of the 23 watt bulbs about 18" or so over my clones and i dont get any stretching, just roots in 3 to 5 days. hope this helps.


----------



## repvip (Mar 29, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Please everyone take a look and give me some input because I can not think of what could be the problem and I dont wanna loose the plants because these were my start from seeds so I could take clones to keep running the system. Everyone knows that Feminized seeds are not cheap!
> 
> Thanks fellow stinkbuddies!


Check your nutes ratio and make sure you aren't using twice the amount of liquid karma... it's prob a long shot, but I had a similar problem a few weeks ago with browning leaves drying from the center out. I had miscalculated and was using twice the amount of liquid karma--the water itself was extremely brown.

I dunno.. just taking a quick peak I would guess nute burn. The new growth looks fine. The browning leaves are screwed... but if your new growth keeps up that is the real key..


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> I dunno.. just taking a quick peak I would guess nute burn. The new growth looks fine. The browning leaves are screwed... but if your new growth keeps up that is the real key..


I agree, looks like nute burn from here too.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 29, 2009)

Senator said:


> Thanks for the info Rep! I guess I need to back up and reconsider my ideas on Ozone generators.
> 
> Essentially, I was thinking if I could get by with not venting the room at all, I could cut out fan costs and keep all my co2 in the room till it was used. Heat and humidity would be ran off a Sentinel greenhouse controller and kept in check by the AC unit and dehumidifier. With this plan in mind, do I NEED to vent the room? If i dont, what would you suggest for odor control?
> 
> ...


...as for the totally sealed room - you can get away with that if you run tanked CO2. Gas burning CO2 generators need enough oxygen to efficiently burn and keep carbon monoxide from being created. Even with a sealed room you need "emergency" exhaust should temps or humid reach harmful levels. There is a cool way to use your exhaust fan as your room scrubber (yes - scrubbing your room through active carbon is the best method for removing odor)... run your carbon filter as normal - but attach a y fitting to other side of your vortex. Put a standard damper on one branch of the y - this will serve as the room scrubber. Put a ZoneControl electronic damper on the other branch of the y - attach this to your humid/temp controller... when activated the ZoneControl damper will open allowing your room to exhaust. The standard damper on the other branch will close while exhausting to ensure all removed air travels through the filter.

You will likely need a dehumid at night (lights out) as the AC will not be able to remove enough moisture without excessive cooling. I have used models from Sears in the past and need one right now! They use less power than AC units and provide that water catch that is so often not present on AC's.... I think Stink and Dirt fill theirs daily with plant sweat.


----------



## indicanbud (Mar 29, 2009)

how far apart did you space the net pots?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 30, 2009)

Read the plans 


indicanbud said:


> how far apart did you space the net pots?


----------



## Senator (Mar 30, 2009)

indicanbud said:


> how far apart did you space the net pots?


Yes, do read the plans extensively. For a quick answer, I believe the default configuration calls for 7 inch spacing. I am assuming that is 7 inches center to center.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 30, 2009)

Senator said:


> Yes, do read the plans extensively. For a quick answer, I believe the default configuration calls for 7 inch spacing. I am assuming that is 7 inches center to center.


i spaced mine out to 12 inches nd 5 holes in each post.


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 30, 2009)

i think they should be brown durin veg also right?? unless i screwed up but im pretty sure veg formula calls for liquid karma. anyways, heres pics of b4 and after. was havin water issues, now fixed and within 2 days roots turned a dark brown. wheres the bud porn?? havent seen any pics in a while, lets see em guys



Saladsmokin said:


> is it normal for the roots in the flower system to get brownish from the nutes? i jus flushed the roots wit luke warm water nd it all came off the roots. thanks..


----------



## gvega187 (Mar 30, 2009)

about cloning in general, 

I noticed there is no mention about lighting for the clones. Can it burn clones up if you use a 250 flouro or 400 watt hps at distance for cloning? what is that a 24 watt flouro on the cloning page?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 30, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> i think they should be brown durin veg also right?? unless i screwed up but im pretty sure veg formula calls for liquid karma. anyways, heres pics of b4 and after. was havin water issues, now fixed and within 2 days roots turned a dark brown. wheres the bud porn?? havent seen any pics in a while, lets see em guys


yup thats wat im using the veg formula stink told us to use. Im using it in my first two weeks of flowering. wen i rinsed the roots off they were good again. but i guess its normal like evry1 else said.


----------



## andyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> i spaced mine out to 12 inches *nd* 5 holes in each post.


nd ?? I dont understand most of your abbrivations or acronyms most of the time.


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 30, 2009)

so i have read avery page of this and i have never had a reson to ask any questions u gusy i thinik have coverd just about all of it but recentley i have been switching to this aero system i also have soil that is finishing do u think that the nute formula whould work with soil and why dont u add sweet in the veg stage it says u can on the bottle i might try it if u guys think it will be ok and id like to say thank you to our master stinkbud dont worry ill def pay it forward oh and yes this is my firs post i usualy just reed but i whould like to know what all of u guys think of my question and i wanted to say thank u to stink


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 30, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> about cloning in general,
> 
> I noticed there is no mention about lighting for the clones. Can it burn clones up if you use a 250 flouro or 400 watt hps at distance for cloning? what is that a 24 watt flouro on the cloning page?


My two cents:

Sure - you can use any light - a 400 watt HPS can be used at great distance away (6+ feet) but it is way overkill and a waste of electricity for a footprint the size of a Stink AeroCloner... A 250 T5 light setup is also overkill - but again at a distance (several feet) it will work... But your best bet is a standard shop light with CoolWhite flouro tubes. The 2 x 24" shop light fits over the Rubbermaid lid nicely (6 - 12 inches above).


----------



## Senator (Mar 30, 2009)

andyman said:


> nd ?? I dont understand most of your abbrivations or acronyms most of the time.


I think thats "and" missing the "a". Just my guess.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 31, 2009)

Senator said:


> I think thats "and" missing the "a". Just my guess.


yup thats wat that is. o well.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 31, 2009)

Whew - things have been hectic... As many of you have learned before: Don't try to build your zone while growing in it at the same time! I've been one step behind my plants all the way!

The wife and I had to do major surgery to cut the second batch out of the veg unit! 24 hours later and things seem OK. As I left them in the veg so long, the dominant plants took light from the smaller ones... I ended up with some extreme size diffs - from 3 inches to 2 feet! ha ha.

I've given these plants hell - and they are still doing well. The wilted pictures were taken 3.14.2009 - after leaving the pump off overnight... Amazing what a couple weeks will do! I have been trying to slow down growth by running my lights at half power (300 watts) but they are still growing like weeds... I had to put the second tier of net trellis on the first batch today as several have passed the 2 foot mark... On that note, the Botanicare HortiTrellis is working well!

I think I will nail the 3rd batch - as the room will be done and my work schedule is slowing down.

I will keep you guys posted as the fun starts with the light flip tomorrow... As I don't have anything in the flower room now (just finishing the room), I was considering giving them 36 hours of darkness to really send them the flower signal... I have heard about this but never tried it... anybody? I notice the hot new company Agricultural Organics from Austrailia (the bright yellow bottles - they make Ooze, a popular additive). I notice their week 1 additive instructs users to use 36 hours of darkness to start flowering... According to several sources, this speeds up flowering by a couple days to a week... Anybody have hands on experience with this? I don't see how it could hurt. I 've seen others use 13 hour dark cycle for first week to do the same thing... any thoghts?

Thanks again, Stink and the rest of the Buds.


----------



## maitake (Mar 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> 4 lights are the only way to go. My outside plants just don't receive enough light because the other plants block all the light.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about scaling down some. My last harvest was so big I don't know what to do with all the bud.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Stinkbud, awesome info you have open sourced here! 

I'm from Australia and would love to replicate your system, but there are a couple of issues.

~ Botanicare product line is not available and shipping cost from USA is more that the product price itself - Would it be possible for you to quote the chemical analysis for each of the products, so a local non chemical alternative could be sourced and suitable dosage calculated to match your recipes?

~ We are on metric measurements so I guess we would source components as close as possible to your specs, just as long as it all fits together an into the tubs?

Is version 1.1 the latest revision of your guide? If not, could you please advise which page of this (now very long) thread it resides on?

Thanks for your contribution to the gardening community,

Chris


----------



## andyman (Mar 31, 2009)

Senator said:


> I think thats "and" missing the "a". Just my guess.


man I feal dumb now. I thought it was some new slang I didnt know yet. Maybe some of his keyboards buttons stick. I had a keyboard that did that once. Or when I type to fast


----------



## Senator (Mar 31, 2009)

maitake said:


> Is version 1.1 the latest revision of your guide? If not, could you please advise which page of this (now very long) thread it resides on?


I will let some of the more experienced Stinkbuddies answer your other questions, however, I got this one.

The full plans are all together on page 75 of the thread. This is speculation but I would think the future revisions will come after (or right around) the release of the High Times article in May.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking superb LION!!! I wish i would have made my room bigger from the beginning, i cant supply my patients and club fast enough! This Sour diesel is growing sooooo tall.. its grown above the lights now in 3 weeks from 1 ft tall. I dont know if i should top them or tie them down. I started a different co2 schedule i pump for 15 minutes every hour and a half at 7cfh.
its been about 5 days....still not empty..LOL


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I notice their week 1 additive instructs users to use 36 hours of darkness to start flowering... According to several sources, this speeds up flowering by a couple days to a week... Anybody have hands on experience with this? I don't see how it could hurt. I 've seen others use 13 hour dark cycle for first week to do the same thing... any thoghts?


What happens is the hormone levels build up faster causing the plant to flower sooner. 

You can do it this time because this is your first flowering batch but as soon as you have three systems going I would just leave the lights on 12/12.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2009)

maitake said:


> Would it be possible for you to quote the chemical analysis for each of the products, so a local non chemical alternative could be sourced and suitable dosage calculated to match your recipes?


All the info about the products are here.

Is version 1.1 the latest revision of your guide? If not, could you please advise which page of this (now very long) thread it resides on?[/quote]

Yes 1.1 is the latest version. I'm actually developing my 6-hole article now (Stinkbud Jr.) and then baby Stinkbud after that.

Then come the revisions....


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Looking superb LION!!! I wish i would have made my room bigger from the beginning, i cant supply my patients and club fast enough! This Sour diesel is growing sooooo tall.. its grown above the lights now in 3 weeks from 1 ft tall. I dont know if i should top them or tie them down. I started a different co2 schedule i pump for 15 minutes every hour and a half at 7cfh.
> its been about 5 days....still not empty..LOL


At this point I would tie them down so you don't loose the top bud. I tried both ways and bending works best.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 31, 2009)

andyman said:


> man I feal dumb now. I thought it was some new slang I didnt know yet. Maybe some of his keyboards buttons stick. I had a keyboard that did that once. Or when I type to fast


haha.. its all good i jus like to type fast. My plants have been in flower for a week they grown alot so far. YAY.. haha. nd im bout to put my next 10 more in the second unit. I cant wait til im producin weiht for my dispensary that me and my friend are going to open in a month or less. Rite now im part of a collective i started. I dnt wana say the name of the biz cause i dont want random ppl calling me up from my website. Thanks STINK BUD


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> about cloning in general,
> 
> I noticed there is no mention about lighting for the clones. Can it burn clones up if you use a 250 flouro or 400 watt hps at distance for cloning? what is that a 24 watt flouro on the cloning page?


You can use anything for cloning but I recommend fluorescent lights. Even cheap $7 shop lights work great. 

I'm using a small 2-bulb 24" HO light for my clones.

When it comes to clones you want just enough light to keep them alive so they can produce roots.

Too much light causes the clones to transpire water quicker than the stem can supply it and the leaves will dry out and die.

Save the big lights for veg and flower.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> At this point I would tie them down so you don't loose the top bud. I tried both ways and bending works best.


Thanks Stink, I can always count on you!!!!

does anyone know about how long sour diesel takes to finish?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Please everyone take a look and give me some input because I can not think of what could be the problem and I dont wanna loose the plants because these were my start from seeds so I could take clones to keep running the system. Everyone knows that Feminized seeds are not cheap!Thanks fellow stinkbuddies!


You moved them to 3"? Jeez, how close where they? I would bet that's your problem...

That's way too close. Your clones won't stretch with fls so don't worry about the light distance. *You don't want too much light on clones*. If you have too much light the large leaves will dry out and die.

Basically what happens is the stem can't supply enough water to the leaves fast enough and the cells die.

Don't look at the burned leaves anymore. They are gone and will never come back. You need to watch the new growth.

The new growth looks fine bro! Just be patient and your plants will come back strong. Dont' forget to raise your lights a little.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Mar 31, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Whew - things have been hectic... As many of you have learned before: Don't try to build your zone while growing in it at the same time! I've been one step behind my plants all the way!
> 
> The wife and I had to do major surgery to cut the second batch out of the veg unit! 24 hours later and things seem OK. As I left them in the veg so long, the dominant plants took light from the smaller ones... I ended up with some extreme size diffs - from 3 inches to 2 feet! ha ha.
> 
> ...


hey lion
you can turn the light on 24/7 for your veggies this wiil slow the growth way down but takes longer in the flower room
hope this helps


----------



## thecholochef (Mar 31, 2009)

from all the research ive done , it seems to be and 11 week finisher. again this is just research ive done, and im usually high when im doin it. so i may be wrong but i dont think i am. hope it helps. or maybe confuses u more? eh ? 



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Stink, I can always count on you!!!!
> 
> does anyone know about how long sour diesel takes to finish?


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> its been about 5 days....still not empty..LOL


The same tank?!!! ...endless summer!

I will be keeping an eye on how you handle your SourD - as I will be in the same boat with "too tall" plants!

Same old problem on the Stink thread - plants growing too much - ha ha!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 31, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey lion
> you can turn the light on 24/7 for your veggies this wiil slow the growth way down but takes longer in the flower room
> hope this helps


Cool - got ya on the 24/7 veg lighting - they are on 24 hour light program now (600watt lights on dimmable ballast set to 50% or 300 watts)... but at 6AM tomorrow the lights will go off - and I was considering leaving the lights off for 36 hours before going to 12/12. Any thoughts? Moving forward this will not be an option as I will have other units already under 12/12 light. So this is my chance to go for it...


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What happens is the hormone levels build up faster causing the plant to flower sooner.
> 
> You can do it this time because this is your first flowering batch but as soon as you have three systems going I would just leave the lights on 12/12.


Thanks, Stink!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 31, 2009)

when people say expect from 30 to 40% increase when u hit the 1500 ppm of co2 am i expecting more stretch.......more width.......and more weight?
if i have 50% stretch with no co2 what can i expect with co2?
ordering a co2 generator and trying to get an idea what to expect


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> when people say expect from 30 to 40% increase when u hit the 1500 ppm of co2 am i expecting more stretch.......more width.......and more weight?
> if i have 50% stretch with no co2 what can i expect with co2?
> ordering a co2 generator and trying to get an idea what to expect


You get less stretch with CO2 but the plants grow faster and bigger so they still end up taller than without CO2.

The stems end up a lot thicker and the buds are very dense. Even the fan leaves end up huge.

It's not just the CO2 that does this. The CO2 allows you to run your room at 85 degrees no problem. At that temp the plants metabolism increases and the plants grow faster.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey stinkies,, a month ago i got this pre 98 bubba kush clone at half price beacuse it was tiny and looked like it was ready to die.
Now i see why they call it bubba!! I NOW call it bad ass bubba, it is about a foot tall now and thick as shit! the stem and even the new growth coming out is sooo woody, its purpleish?

im getting ready to take clones from it. 
shall i peel away some of the outer layer when taking clones to help it along?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't posted in pics for a while so I thought you might be curious. Here you go...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey stink love the pics man, as always your shit looks amazing!!!!

So I got a general question for you if you don't mind. I've some gnats on my young clones. I'm wondering whats the best way to get rid of them before they get worse. Would safer soap spray work, or is there a good DIY method? Thanks for the help man! TC


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 1, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Cool - got ya on the 24/7 veg lighting - they are on 24 hour light program now (600watt lights on dimmable ballast set to 50% or 300 watts)... but at 6AM tomorrow the lights will go off - and I was considering leaving the lights off for 36 hours before going to 12/12. Any thoughts? Moving forward this will not be an option as I will have other units already under 12/12 light. So this is my chance to go for it...


hey lion
as long as you do it stinks way you are going to be HAPPY look at what he harvest everytime it gets bigger


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hey stink love the pics man, as always your shit looks amazing!!!!
> 
> So I got a general question for you if you don't mind. I've some gnats on my young clones. I'm wondering whats the best way to get rid of them before they get worse. Would safer soap spray work, or is there a good DIY method? Thanks for the help man! TC


Neem oil works great and is safe.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys so I'm wondering if u can use the veg and bloom nute formula for soil I'm converting to this system but still have some in dirt I wish I dident but I do oh and how about ading sweet in the veg formula what wkould that do thanx stink


----------



## cream8 (Apr 1, 2009)

man i wish i had 8 different strains going! thanks again this thread has been a great learning tool for myself...you even convinced me to switch to the organic nutes!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

THanks stink, I wasn't sure. I appreciate it!


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 1, 2009)

i love how thick his grow looks
cant wait for mine to get like that.....i starting flowering my first system 3 - 14 and my second system on the 3 28.......


----------



## bigegreen (Apr 1, 2009)

stink can you post another pic of what your system looks like in the first day you put them into flower. I am trying to judge how big my veg plants need to be. I am sure you posted a pic and said 12" max, but I would like to see a pic if possible.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 1, 2009)

hey stink
im close to harvest and iv been trying to find a cancer pat. to give to so i can pay it forward and
i cant find anyone is there some other way i can pay you back i owe it all to you 
thanks a mill


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 1, 2009)

im getting ready to take the co2 dive, this is all totally new to me so could any of you guys give me a parts list and maybe some good links. i know i need a tank (duh) and a regulator, a controller (if its not the same as a regulator) and what else?
thanks-


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2009)

bigegreen said:


> stink can you post another pic of what your system looks like in the first day you put them into flower. I am trying to judge how big my veg plants need to be. I am sure you posted a pic and said 12" max, but I would like to see a pic if possible.


Sho nuff...


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 1, 2009)

thats all you'll need.. the regulator id keep an eye on ebay... if u happen to live in cali pm me and ill send u a link to a warehouse w/ very cheap prices on controllers. (bout 200-300) cheaper than MSRP. peace

Chef




whysohigh said:


> im getting ready to take the co2 dive, this is all totally new to me so could any of you guys give me a parts list and maybe some good links. i know i need a tank (duh) and a regulator, a controller (if its not the same as a regulator) and what else?
> thanks-


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink
> im close to harvest and iv been trying to find a cancer pat. to give to so i can pay it forward and
> i cant find anyone is there some other way i can pay you back i owe it all to you
> thanks a mill


Can you send me a million bucks?  Psych!

When the time comes you'll know what to do. Be patient.

In the meantime go see your mom, give her a hug and tell her how much you love her...


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 1, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> thats all you'll need.. the regulator id keep an eye on ebay... if u happen to live in cali pm me and ill send u a link to a warehouse w/ very cheap prices on controllers. (bout 200-300) cheaper than MSRP. peace
> 
> Chef


thanks chef, im in michigan tho. actually i go to my dr. tommorrow at 2 to get him to sign my forms for getting my medical marijuana growers card, wish me luck.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 1, 2009)

is this what im lookin for?
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 1, 2009)

First, thank you to everybody on here. Wouldn't have even attempted this without the knowledge. I'll try to be brief. I have built a similar system to Stinkbud. First time grower, (duh,lol). I didn't have the option of growing from clones, so I germinated seed. I planted the germinated seeds in peat pucks in a jiffy pack humidity type dome available at the Home depot ("You can grow it, we can help"). I didn't think to ask how to get the seedling from peat puck to the first res. Should I extract the plant from the peat puck first or just put it in the net pot with the neoprene collar around the stem and let the peat pot get washed away (maybe put a nylon stocking around my water pump, so as not to clog it)? OR should I try and remove the peat from the plant or will that cause too much stress? OR should I let the plant grow big enough to take a clone from it? If I take a clone, should I transfer the peat puck into a larger soil container. I've had them under T-5's for 7 days after germination and I have 3 sets of leaves and roots sticking out of the net pots. They look healthy. I've done the ph, temp and humidity by the book and I don't want to screw the pooch on the next part. Any help would be deeply appreciated. Thanks again. 3 Hindu Kush and 3 White Rhino


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Apr 1, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> is this what im lookin for?
> http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151


Yeah, but i found one on sale here.. 
http://thegardendepotinc.com/7106.html

The regulator is one piece of it... you also need a controller of some sort. This is the expensive piece.

You can either get a PPM controller that reads how much Co2 is in the air mix [expensive] or one that disburses CO2 based on room size and flow rate[?] It also needs to shut off at night and while[if] the room vents for heat/humidity.

Maybe others can provide more input here.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey lion
> as long as you do it stinks way you are going to be HAPPY look at what he harvest everytime it gets bigger


Yeah - you are right - Roofer - Stink's way is THE WAY!


----------



## car washer (Apr 2, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> First, thank you to everybody on here. Wouldn't have even attempted this without the knowledge. I'll try to be brief. I have built a similar system to Stinkbud. First time grower, (duh,lol). I didn't have the option of growing from clones, so I germinated seed. I planted the germinated seeds in peat pucks in a jiffy pack humidity type dome available at the Home depot ("You can grow it, we can help"). I didn't think to ask how to get the seedling from peat puck to the first res. Should I extract the plant from the peat puck first or just put it in the net pot with the neoprene collar around the stem and let the peat pot get washed away (maybe put a nylon stocking around my water pump, so as not to clog it)? OR should I try and remove the peat from the plant or will that cause too much stress? OR should I let the plant grow big enough to take a clone from it? If I take a clone, should I transfer the peat puck into a larger soil container. I've had them under T-5's for 7 days after germination and I have 3 sets of leaves and roots sticking out of the net pots. They look healthy. I've done the ph, temp and humidity by the book and I don't want to screw the pooch on the next part. Any help would be deeply appreciated. Thanks again. 3 Hindu Kush and 3 White Rhino


Here's one opinion... I have carefully removed seedlings from rapid rooters at like day 2 or 3 from sprout and put into a Stinkbud flower system. The key at that point is to give them nutrients RIGHT AWAY. I started at like 750ppm and by end of week one was at 1500ppm. I ruined one batch by waiting... for who knows why... to give them nutes and they died. Sounds like you are further along but I would still attempt the surgery and put seedlings into net pots without peat. Also, I turned on my MH same day seedlings went into netpots and there was an explosion.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> First, thank you to everybody on here. Wouldn't have even attempted this without the knowledge. I'll try to be brief. I have built a similar system to Stinkbud. First time grower, (duh,lol). I didn't have the option of growing from clones, so I germinated seed. I planted the germinated seeds in peat pucks in a jiffy pack humidity type dome available at the Home depot ("You can grow it, we can help"). I didn't think to ask how to get the seedling from peat puck to the first res. Should I extract the plant from the peat puck first or just put it in the net pot with the neoprene collar around the stem and let the peat pot get washed away (maybe put a nylon stocking around my water pump, so as not to clog it)? OR should I try and remove the peat from the plant or will that cause too much stress? OR should I let the plant grow big enough to take a clone from it? If I take a clone, should I transfer the peat puck into a larger soil container. I've had them under T-5's for 7 days after germination and I have 3 sets of leaves and roots sticking out of the net pots. They look healthy. I've done the ph, temp and humidity by the book and I don't want to screw the pooch on the next part. Any help would be deeply appreciated. Thanks again. 3 Hindu Kush and 3 White Rhino


No worries bro. Just put the peat puck in the net pot and put a collar on it.

Stockings on your pump work great. You can also buy a pump filter bag for around $10. It's made from multiple cloth type filters and works great. Even though the pump will fit in the small bag the big one is easier to get the pump in and out of. The EcoPlus line of pumps have a built in filter that works great for large pieces of debris.

I would use stockings on my pumps but I only wear fishnet stockings with my pumps .

Remember, you can start feeding seedlings nutes as soon as you get a decent size tap root.


----------



## Senator (Apr 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> is this what im lookin for?
> http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151


Here is the CAP model (worth considering):
http://www.gchydro.com/detail.asp?product_id=EC-COGN-.5

Also, someone mentioned a controller. I ma probably going to go with this fella since he can do co2, heat, and humidity:
http://www.gchydro.com/CHHC-1+Total+Environmental+Controller.html

They make a co2 only controller but its only about 40 bucks less.

Finally, if money is no object and you want every conceivable bell and whistle, look at: 
http://www.gchydro.com/detail.asp?product_id=xgc-1

CAP makes am XGC-1e model as well which looks to be a newer version. You can see more on it here:
http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/capxgc1.asp

If this is the one you want, you may want to check these guys:
http://www.horticulturesource.com/extreme-greenhouse-controller-fuzzy-logic-electronic-co2-hydro-pump-timers-p4896/?osCsid=0c90a74ac81c11613672bf1495993b2a

In the link above, they specify the 1e but show a picture of the 1. Might wanna give them a call before ordering but their price rocks!


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 2, 2009)

Stink - thanks for the thread! Potent stuff....and unfiltered...what a time saver!

I'm new here and wasn't sure how to ask you questions, so i posted a message on your "visitor message" area.

I got to page 61 of this thread and was compelled to just do what you do (space permitting). 

If you have a couple minutes, would you mind answering some of the questions I posted? I'll be following this thread.

Some shots from my first grow (feminized white widow and blueberry)....started from seeds, but will now move to cuttings from Veg crop. These happen to be in the clone lid until I need this bin for cuttings (under a 400W MH right now....clones will eventually be under HO Fl's).



Thanks!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you. I have a couple of follow ups. Will leaving the netting on the peat pot restrict the growth at all? When you say taproot, will there be another taproot that comes out the bottom of the peat pot or the original taproot that happened after it germinated? What PPM would you use when you first add them in this situation? The 3 Hindu kush are all at this stage of growth and the white rhinos are about 3 days behind. Should I just put all 6 into the first res. or wait for the rhino to catch up? If I had to start from seeds again, what's the correct way in your system.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> DUDES!! I cannot for the life of me get these veg and clone containers to stop leaking!!! ive been using towel after towel..
> The water is turning the bottom of my plywood closet into mush.
> 
> They are rubbermaid roughnecks, although they look a bit different then some of yours... what can i do?


I'm on page 388, of the longest thread in the universe... 

I had the same problem and used 20 ml, 2" pipe wrap tape. Single strips on each side, extra tape goes to the inside. Stopped the leaking immediately 

Hardware or orchard supply stores should have it.

Awesome thread, thanks to all for the info!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 2, 2009)

i found rapid rooters the easiest way t go from seed.. just pop em, stick em in the rooter, when theyre about 2 inches tall, remove em from the rooter and stick em in the veg unit. here are some pics of my seedlings they are super healthy.


Chef




Jagermaster said:


> Thank you. I have a couple of follow ups. Will leaving the netting on the peat pot restrict the growth at all? When you say taproot, will there be another taproot that comes out the bottom of the peat pot or the original taproot that happened after it germinated? What PPM would you use when you first add them in this situation? The 3 Hindu kush are all at this stage of growth and the white rhinos are about 3 days behind. Should I just put all 6 into the first res. or wait for the rhino to catch up? If I had to start from seeds again, what's the correct way in your system.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> This Sour diesel is growing sooooo tall.. its grown above the lights now in 3 weeks from 1 ft tall. I dont know if i should top them or tie them down.


I tied all the tops down on my first batch of sour diesel. And the other lower tops reached the lights the next day..lol there is only 2-3 sour ds in the back on this batch..... tall sons a bitches!!!!

my 2nd batch of sour diesel is 14 plants at about 8 inches and ready to go into the flower room. Beacuse these sour D are sooo tall i was thinking of pinching the tops before i move them in tonight? what would you do? i dont know if they need time to recover from being pinched before moving to flower?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thank you. I have a couple of follow ups. Will leaving the netting on the peat pot restrict the growth at all? When you say taproot, will there be another taproot that comes out the bottom of the peat pot or the original taproot that happened after it germinated? What PPM would you use when you first add them in this situation? The 3 Hindu kush are all at this stage of growth and the white rhinos are about 3 days behind. Should I just put all 6 into the first res. or wait for the rhino to catch up? If I had to start from seeds again, what's the correct way in your system.


Just leave the netting on the peat pot and put it in the net pot with a collar on top.

I put my seedlings directly into the veg system (2000PPM) as soon as they have a nice size root coming out.

I use Rapid Rooter plugs. Start the seed in a wet paper towel and when it pops put it in the plug.

Once you have a nice size tap root break apart the RR plug and carefully remove the seedling.

Put the seedling into a collar and put the collar into a net pot and you're done.


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I tied all the tops down on my first batch of sour diesel. And the other lower tops reached the lights the next day..lol there is only 2-3 sour ds in the back on this batch..... tall sons a bitches!!!!
> 
> my 2nd batch of sour diesel is 14 plants at about 8 inches and ready to go into the flower room. Beacuse these sour D are sooo tall i was thinking of pinching the tops before i move them in tonight? what would you do? i dont know if they need time to recover from being pinched before moving to flower?


 Ive been pinching the tops of my sativa strains before flowering. I end up with the lower 4 branches being taller than the main one would have been a few days later. then I top them. next thing I know I have a bush that still gets tall. but I think it does seem to slow it down a little. Stinks system just works too well. lol they grow too much. what a problem huh


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks andy... I reall wanted to stay away from sativas, but this sour diesel is in high demand for medical patients. Im gonna pinch them and maybe top them like you said.

there not gonna hermie on me are they?


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> thanks andy... I reall wanted to stay away from sativas, but this sour diesel is in high demand for medical patients. Im gonna pinch them and maybe top them like you said.


check out some of these little freaks.
they were some scraps I had from makin clones that I rooted. they had only 2 side shoots and no middle stalk. so now there like 2 plants with one set of roots. Ive been bending , breaking, and training them to go horizonal. these are ones Im training to put outdoors.
peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

Freakkyy!!! looks nice! hey andy did you ever get hermies from all the stress?


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

never. all mine have been either male or female. I kinda want one hermie for breading.
Im going to use an old upright freezer (gutted) to keep a male in for breading. and I will cut vent holes out in the top and bottom and put light traps in so it looks just like a regular freezer. and filters so no pollen escapes. this way I can collect some pollen to make some seedstock just incase and to make new breeds


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone on here have a good sugestion on how to take the pollen and store it or pollenating the lower branches of the fems. I figure puttin it on a cotton swab. but I still dont know how to store the pollen till I need it
thanks yall


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> Anyone on here have a good sugestion on how to take the pollen and store it or pollenating the lower branches of the fems. I figure puttin it on a cotton swab. but I still dont know how to store the pollen till I need it
> thanks yall



its on here somewhere, stink said it but from what i know you take the balls off a male plant you can put them in an air tight container in the freezer. if you put them in a small glass of water and stir it up and you can use a paint brush or something to paint it on a bud.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 2, 2009)

U guys r the best I'll put some pics in a couple of days. Thanks so much for the help. All of u.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Can you send me a million bucks?  Psych!
> 
> When the time comes you'll know what to do. Be patient.
> 
> In the meantime go see your mom, give her a hug and tell her how much you love her...


thanks stink
i need to go see her its been a few weeks 
i said it before ill say it again we NEED MORE PEP. IN THIS WORLD LIKE YOU it would be a better place


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> its on here somewhere, stink said it but from what i know you take the balls off a male plant you can put them in an air tight container in the freezer. if you put them in a small glass of water and stir it up and you can use a paint brush or something to paint it on a bud.


thats what I thought but I couldnt find it on here useing the search button, I thought that they fixed. Do they have to be ripe and open or just small. I would think ripe and open bunch of balls.
Thanks whysohigh


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I tied all the tops down on my first batch of sour diesel. And the other lower tops reached the lights the next day..lol there is only 2-3 sour ds in the back on this batch..... tall sons a bitches!!!!
> 
> my 2nd batch of sour diesel is 14 plants at about 8 inches and ready to go into the flower room. Beacuse these sour D are sooo tall i was thinking of pinching the tops before i move them in tonight? what would you do? i dont know if they need time to recover from being pinched before moving to flower?


You can top your plants a few times while they are in veg and then once again when you move them to flower. You will end up with a million bud sites!

Just my guess but I'll bet that you will end up hating the Sour D. From the photos of the leafs it looks to be mostly Sativa. Which sounds right because I heard it's half Skunk and half Diesel. 

The tall height also makes me think it's mostly Sativa.

I wouldn't be surprised if it takes 11 weeks to finish. I've been down that road bro. On a good note, the buds will be the best!!!

If I was in Cali I would be all over that OG Kush!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you put the rapid rooter into the net pot until the taproot pops or are you or leaving it in the paper towel until the taproot pops? 
Peace.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm debating whether or not to spring for the glass enclosed reflector hood or no glass. Is the only reason for the glass to dissipate heat? I'm using my 2" - 4 bulb T-5 HO's for the seedlings. My vegetative lamp will be a 400W MH. I'm just wondering if heat will be a problem. My flower lamps are going to probably be 2 600W HPS. My room is 12' x 12' and well ventilated. Advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> thats what I thought but I couldnt find it on here useing the search button, I thought that they fixed. Do they have to be ripe and open or just small. I would think ripe and open bunch of balls.
> Thanks whysohigh


 yeah im pretty sure they have to be ripe and close to splitting to get the best results. but it doesnt take that much depending on how much you plan on pollinating.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had the peat pots in the veg unit for a couple of hours. I noticed the peat pots retain a lot of water. Looks like too much. Is there a risk of over watering using the one minute on 5 minutes off? Should I lengthen the off time. I also have the T-5's as close as possible. Water temp 65 degrees, air temp 75 degrees, humidity 45%. Thanks again.
Jagermaster


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You can top your plants a few times while they are in veg and then once again when you move them to flower. You will end up with a million bud sites!
> 
> Just my guess but I'll bet that you will end up hating the Sour D. From the photos of the leafs it looks to be mostly Sativa. Which sounds right because I heard it's half Skunk and half Diesel.
> 
> ...


 
HOW IRONIC! I just came in from the flower room where the 2 sour diesel plants i have going on week 4 have just about completely blocked out half of a flower unit and one whole light. 

YA KNOW WHAT I DID?

I tossed out the 14 i have in veg that were supposed to go in tonight! I cant have these plants blocking out all the light...not to mention they will take forever to finish....I just wish i could somehow yank these two in there now. maybe i will just cut them in half? so the rest of the plants can get some light. is this possible?

The good news is i have some blueberry that are 4-5 inches that i put into the veg unit. I will give them a week then flower.

the headband, green crack blueberry and sfv kush all seem to be comparible in size...so that is cool!

be gone sour D!!!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 2, 2009)

Try this Andyman: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html I have also seen the mature branches cut just before the pollen sacks open and placed with their stems in water in abowl on a table. When the sacks open the pollen falls on the table and is collected for later use. Store in a small glass bottle or small piece of folded paper. When you are ready to pollinate separate the female plant from the rest of the females and use a wetted small paint brush to "paint" the pollen onto a lower branch or 2. I have also put pollen in a paper bad and tied the lower branch inside the bag so the pollen doesnt get out. Also you may want to wash the branch off before you put the plant back with all the other females. Hope this helps.

GT


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is how I did just what you guys are talking about last year. Look at post 6 and you will see pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/101975-bubblelicious-outdoor-grow-journal.html


----------



## andyman (Apr 3, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Try this Andyman: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html I have also seen the mature branches cut just before the pollen sacks open and placed with their stems in water in abowl on a table. When the sacks open the pollen falls on the table and is collected for later use. Store in a small glass bottle or small piece of folded paper. When you are ready to pollinate separate the female plant from the rest of the females and use a wetted small paint brush to "paint" the pollen onto a lower branch or 2. I have also put pollen in a paper bad and tied the lower branch inside the bag so the pollen doesnt get out. Also you may want to wash the branch off before you put the plant back with all the other females. Hope this helps.
> 
> GT


thanks this helps


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Do you put the rapid rooter into the net pot until the taproot pops or are you or leaving it in the paper towel until the taproot pops?
> Peace.


Yes, just put the RR plug in the net pot and into the cloner. In about 3-4 days you will have a plant big enough to put into a collar and a net pot.

Keep your lights at a normal distance.


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm with ya all the way on this one stink, i wish we could do this in texas - the island i live on pretty much doesn't care about marijuana unless ur blatantly obvious about it - i have about 12 going right now, germinated about a week ago and are already about 4" and getting their second set of real leaves - i should pinch the second set of leaves right?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I'm debating whether or not to spring for the glass enclosed reflector hood or no glass. Is the only reason for the glass to dissipate heat? I'm using my 2" - 4 bulb T-5 HO's for the seedlings. My vegetative lamp will be a 400W MH. I'm just wondering if heat will be a problem. My flower lamps are going to probably be 2 600W HPS. My room is 12' x 12' and well ventilated. Advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


It's also a safety issue. I one drop of water hits a hot bulb it will explode and send glass everywhere! Little pieces of glass will end up all over your plants and room.

Glass is also is needed if you want to seal your room so you can run CO2.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HOW IRONIC! I just came in from the flower room where the 2 sour diesel plants i have going on week 4 have just about completely blocked out half of a flower unit and one whole light.
> 
> YA KNOW WHAT I DID?
> 
> ...


I had some Shishkaberry that did the same thing. One day I got so pissed I just went in and topped the fuck out of the plant. 

Damn if I still didn't end up with 2oz. from the plant!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2009)

ConstantlyHighOnPot said:


> i'm with ya all the way on this one stink, i wish we could do this in texas - the island i live on pretty much doesn't care about marijuana unless ur blatantly obvious about it - i have about 12 going right now, germinated about a week ago and are already about 4" and getting their second set of real leaves - i should pinch the second set of leaves right?


No, just leave them alone for awhile. I would wait at least 4-5 sets of leaves before topping.

Some plants work well when you top them.


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks stink, i've always pinched the 2nd set to make 'em short - i had a strain of i dunno what but i had about 80 females that grew one single bud all the way to the top and they were from seeds. ended up about 3ft tall and took about 4-5 months OUTDOOR. i used miracle grow, super bloom, cow shit, fish emulsion, root stimulator (not in that order obviously) and water everyday - a hell of a lot of work but well worth it in the long run. i even had a lab-pit bull that would "help" with the harvest...seeing these pics totally reminded me of that, i had a full-on flashback and was smelling the buds, it was weird - wake-n-bake....


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you. Any worry's about the peat pucks being over saturated? Root damage?


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thank you. Any worry's about the peat pucks being over saturated? Root damage?


I have some experience with Rapid Rooters and lettuce seeds. When I first started from seed it seemed like keeping them so wet was just begging for troubles but it all worked out fine. I tried backing the watering way back to 15 minutes a couple times a day and then everything in between as I slowly moved them up to 1 min/5 min and the plants just didn't care.

I found that the key was keeping the seedling's top half very dry. That is the most important part. Use a nice tight fighting neoprene insert and you are fine - it seemed to me you could pick any watering schedule then and it's all good.


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 3, 2009)

i want some free bud stink


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 3, 2009)

EVeryone wants free bud..


stephen94 said:


> i want some free bud stink


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey i just read this article. i am living in dayton ohio. yep im from ohio too haha. read the article. it's not long .

http://www.whiotv.com/news/19071389/detail.html
this is just a reminder people, be safe with your equipment and don't overload your circuits, keep water away from equipment, and if there is a fire, better get that shit before it makes damage where you would have to call the fire department! 
whoever lived at this residence might be in some serious shit. so keep your shit on the down low and keep smokin!

ps sorry to hijack the thread for a sec, but i just wanted to point out that we need to stay vigilant and safe.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 3, 2009)

neast ohio here
fire....police.....make me nervous......and people who want to come over period......need a second house just for visitors


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HOW IRONIC! I just came in from the flower room where the 2 sour diesel plants i have going on week 4 have just about completely blocked out half of a flower unit and one whole light.
> 
> YA KNOW WHAT I DID?
> 
> ...


Oh No - Damn - I wish we were near and I could have raised those 14 foster kids for ya! I love the Sour D - the one strain I would LOVE to grow - but can't get my hands on any! I suppose I would have wound up in the same boat as you with it! Damn - I guess that one really is an OD strain.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea Lion it was hard to do, but better for me in the long run.
If i would have put those 14 in there, in a matter of a couple weeks they would have turned my room into a jungle, blocking out the light for the rest of the units. 

Ultimately, i want to get 4 strains with 3 post units that finish within the 9 weeks and stay manageable. That way i can bring the lights down just above the net canopy.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 3, 2009)

hey jagermaster
i started mine in rapid rooters and there still in there i never took them out and im 7 weeks in the flower room i stil used neoprene disk
the only problems iv had are do to me being so dam high and forget to do something


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 3, 2009)

i have to do all my WORK before i smoke


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 3, 2009)

i tried finding it with the search but it doesnt work, i know its in here somewhere but heres the problem in my veg unit right above my neoprene collars my blueberrys stalk is shrunk down a little and brownish. its only on the one strain tho. i remember stink saying something about carfully shavin the brown off. but i dont remember what else. right now im cleaning out the roughnecks and whatnot, one was so bad i just chopped off the roots and stuck it back in the cloner, another i shaved the brown off and just put a new collar on it above the problem. anybody wanna save my day?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 3, 2009)

WHYSOHIGH...i i had a bubba kush clone that was tiny and turning brown like you said...i just let it be and after a week or two it just spurted up..now its 1 ft tall and thick like a pickle!!

sometimes just leave them alone and they will survive.


----------



## repvip (Apr 3, 2009)

Stink! I want your secrets on bubble hash. Done it a handful of times now and have had bad results everytime but one. Yields have been very low when compared to the quality of trim going in.

1lb of fresh nice trim today only gave up 5.2gr total. 3.3 of which was bubble quality. However, 5.2 over 454 is just over *1%* 

Give me all your tips you have figured out on the way.

You know... like "mix your junk in a separate 5-gal bucket--dont do it in the one with your expensive bags!" and "extracting more than 3 times is... dumb" or maybe "less is more when it comes to ice" anything spark a bell?

Does dollar-bill-texture dry trim work the best? I'm guessing that will solve my low yield issue. I've tried every other variation except for the same fresh frozen trim. It must stick harder.

Of course I'm curious on avg yield based on weight.. I'm guessing you get around 5%? I will shit a brick if you get 10! I must be doing something horribly wrong to consistantly get 1% when others claim no less than 5%+!


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey everyone, i was reading on page 18, about the gravity of water, i was thinking, maybe you could have a reservior of 50 gallons or something, and when the water is running through the fence posts, the runoff would be collected in a rubbermaid tub and then the pump only has to pump that water up and over the lip of the 50 gallon reservoir, the only thing that i could see that needs to be thought out is to figure out how to stop the flow every 5 minutes and then how much water can the water be pumped back into the reservoir without overflow. just a thought.


----------



## andyman (Apr 3, 2009)

DoubleBubble said:


> Here is how I did just what you guys are talking about last year. Look at post 6 and you will see pics.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/101975-bubblelicious-outdoor-grow-journal.html


Did it end up working? Did you get seeds? I was wondering the pic you had of them in the cup. Were they mature enough?
thanks


----------



## andyman (Apr 3, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i tried finding it with the search but it doesnt work, i know its in here somewhere but heres the problem in my veg unit right above my neoprene collars my blueberrys stalk is shrunk down a little and brownish. its only on the one strain tho. i remember stink saying something about carfully shavin the brown off. but i dont remember what else. right now im cleaning out the roughnecks and whatnot, one was so bad i just chopped off the roots and stuck it back in the cloner, another i shaved the brown off and just put a new collar on it above the problem. anybody wanna save my day?


 its called damping-off fungus. disease that attacks young seedlings and cuttings. Causes stems to rot at the base: over watering is the main cause in dirt. In the neo collars its more prone on the thiner neo collars cause the water from the powerfull mist manages to get halfway up the stem and rots it then they tip over. I took off branches and lowerd them into the neo more and they were fine. or stinkbud says to put baking soda on them at the rot spot to fix. I also used peroxide and it foamed and bubbled like it was infected on the rot. The foam collars are thicker and dont do that as much. hope this helps


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Did it end up working? Did you get seeds? I was wondering the pic you had of them in the cup. Were they mature enough?
> thanks


 Yeah, that was just the male pollen sacs. They stayed in the cup like a clone or something for like 2 weeks and the pollen fell on the glass and was collected. I then took it outside to the female and pollenated one branch. I got about 20 seeds.


----------



## andyman (Apr 3, 2009)

sweet info dude. Thanks


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> its called damping-off fungus. disease that attacks young seedlings and cuttings. Causes stems to rot at the base: over watering is the main cause in dirt. In the neo collars its more prone on the thiner neo collars cause the water from the powerfull mist manages to get halfway up the stem and rots it then they tip over. I took off branches and lowerd them into the neo more and they were fine. or stinkbud says to put baking soda on them at the rot spot to fix. I also used peroxide and it foamed and bubbled like it was infected on the rot. The foam collars are thicker and dont do that as much. hope this helps


exactly what i was lookin for, your a badass andyman.


----------



## happyface (Apr 3, 2009)

well ive finished my second grow in this system.....best result yet.first time i got some weed to show off. my first was good but grassy,no flush. SO I MUST SAY FLUSH IS A MUST! well i love the system thanks for everything stink and everyone else who took the time to help me BIG THANKS!
you cAn check the grow journal in the sig for more pics.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink! I want your secrets on bubble hash. Done it a handful of times now and have had bad results everytime but one. Yields have been very low when compared to the quality of trim going in.
> 
> 1lb of fresh nice trim today only gave up 5.2gr total. 3.3 of which was bubble quality. However, 5.2 over 454 is just over *1%*
> 
> ...


I just weighed my last batch and it was a little under 6gms. I made it from the leaf of one complete harvest. I don't weigh the leaf but it fills up a brown grocery bag after I take out all the stems.

The best quality bubble is from fresh trim. If you don't have time to make the bubble right away just freeze it and make it later.

I only strain the leaf twice. I use 4 bags so I end up with three different types of hash. They are all good and *very* potent.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 3, 2009)

got it fixed, it was definetly due to over watering, some stoner must have bumped my super senstive knobs on the cap timer and it was going at about 1 min on and 1.5 min off. were back to 1 on 5 off and everythings lookin good. damn these knobs are touchy half a millimeter is 2 min.


----------



## repvip (Apr 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I just weighed my last batch and it was a little under 6gms. I made it from the leaf of one complete harvest. I don't weigh the leaf but it fills up a brown grocery bag after I take out all the stems.
> 
> The best quality bubble is from fresh trim. If you don't have time to make the bubble right away just freeze it and make it later.
> 
> I only strain the leaf twice. I use 4 bags so I end up with three different types of hash. They are all good and *very* potent.


Thanks. That matches up decent with what I'm seeing. Guess everyone else *is* lieing! Potency and purity is the name of our game. Plus I slapped that green mess in the crock pot and whipped up some cannabutter! I think I got it all.


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 4, 2009)

loos like the cat got into ur stash happyface - mine does it all the time, lil' basterd.....


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 4, 2009)

repvip said:


> Thanks. That matches up decent with what I'm seeing. Guess everyone else *is* lieing! Potency and purity is the name of our game. Plus I slapped that green mess in the crock pot and whipped up some cannabutter! I think I got it all.


They probably have more of the plant matter mixed with the trichomes.

When you use fresh trim vs. dried you end up with virtually no plant matter. I also only mix by hand.

I put the trim in a bucket with ice water. I have a short piece of left over fence post that I use for mixing.

I set in front of the TV and mix the batch like I'm churning butter. I twist the fence post as I'm churning. It works great! I churn for 1 hour! Way longer than most people. That's because I do it by hand vs. using a drill or other type of mixer.

The key to pure bubble is filtering out all the plant material. When the leaves are fresh they don't break down like dried leaves do. Also, when you mix by hand you can be a lot more gentle with the plant material and keep it from getting into the bubble.

Bubble tastes different when it's fresh. It tastes just like the resin you scrap from your scissors while trimming.

To be honest with you I don't smoke my bubble. I give it to my patients to take orally. We are experimenting now with one of my patients. The thing is I can only make enough bubble for one patient.

If it actually cures the cancer, I'll be making bubble from bud too.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 4, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ370179621501QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370179621501&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## andyman (Apr 4, 2009)

stink you the man. hows bubble taste orally? Wouldnt that be nuts if it was the cure for cancer this whole time. Our government would look so bad havin it illegal most everywere.


----------



## andyman (Apr 4, 2009)

did you actually get them? so much of there stuff on there site was mis spelled I didnt know if it was a scam or the real deal.


----------



## jimtufano12 (Apr 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I haven't posted in pics for a while so I thought you might be curious. Here you go...





GOO is some of my favorite bud ive ever smoked, potent, tastes great,smells amazing and bowls seem to never kash out


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 4, 2009)

i was curious, but what do you do with all the leftovers from your harvest? i mean all the fan leaves, sticks, roots and all, where does it all go? i mean if someone was kinda nosey they could go dumpster diving and say what the hell is this shit. we got some growers on our hands. I do know the cops can dumpster dive if they wanted because its not inside the house, they dont need a warrant for that type stuff. So my question is, what do you do with all the marijuana 'extras'?


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 4, 2009)

the only extras i get is roots, and as long as you cut the stem off at the roots there is really no way to tell its weed roots. The stem and leaves i grind to a powder and make honey oil out of it with butane gas. You end up with thc free powder that can simply be flushed or thrown away and a bunch of extra smoking from the oil. id never throw out any of my trim without grinding it at least first.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 4, 2009)

compost all of the extras and use them in your garden


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 4, 2009)

so , would a food processor work for breaking down the leaves (make some hash and not waste it) but for the stems, just make sure theres no leaves and they cant tell the difference? and the roots would be separated from the plant and thrown away in a bag but in a diff dumpster. pretty much sums it up?


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 4, 2009)

i grind up the non-woody stem too, other wise yes, separate from roots and throw it in a ditch lol. it will compost like anything else too if you can compost. but i would always dry and grind the leaves, they are obviously the most recognizable part.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 4, 2009)

leaves will compost very fast.......stems and branches will be much slower


----------



## jimtufano12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Flyboy420 said:


> i was curious, but what do you do with all the leftovers from your harvest? i mean all the fan leaves, sticks, roots and all, where does it all go? i mean if someone was kinda nosey they could go dumpster diving and say what the hell is this shit. we got some growers on our hands. I do know the cops can dumpster dive if they wanted because its not inside the house, they dont need a warrant for that type stuff. So my question is, what do you do with all the marijuana 'extras'?


dig a lil hole in the ground and burn emits not illegal to have a fire if its in a lil pit so cops wont say shit if they see you round a lil fire, try roasting marshmellows around it when you do it to make it look straight


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright so here they are. The 3 tall ones are Hindu Kush and the little ones are White Rhino. I mixed up the Nutes to 1500 PPM. Been running them about 24 hours. My next question is about trimming/topping. I'm obviously looking for yield. Best advice for this system. Any and all opinions welcome. Thanks again.


----------



## valmeida (Apr 4, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where to get the predrilled CO2 tubing. I just cant seem to find it.


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 4, 2009)

hey stink have you ever tried out the hydroponic fog? i am curious if that could be a route to go instead of sprays, just use fog , or maybe use fog as a filler in between of sprays.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

Stink - Thanks a million for the awesome thread! You mentioned earlier in the thread that you really like this strain. Do you know where I can find AK47 (sativa) feminized seeds?

Also, I'm duplicating your system (as much as my 8x4 space permits). How would you maximize yield on a perpetual harvest with this set up? I only have 28 sites for flower (2 of your stands) vs. 3 stands. I have 9 foot ceilings....does that help me possibly pursue more sativa strains? If so, will it help yield?

My set up:

- 23 site cloner under 10,000 lumens HO Fl's (24hr lights)
- 16 site veg under 400W MH (18/6)
- 28 site flower under 1000W Sodium (12/12)

All on 1/5 timer

I'm using the same exact nutes (from clonex to clearex....same formulas from clone to flower)

These pics are of my first (from feminized seeds): white widow and blueberry


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 4, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
any one had any exp. w/white widow i got a free fem. seed and dont want to sprout it if its mostly sativia i already have that problem w/ice 
thanks for any help


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 4, 2009)

Flyboy420 said:


> hey stink have you ever tried out the hydroponic fog? i am curious if that could be a route to go instead of sprays, just use fog , or maybe use fog as a filler in between of sprays.


its to much trouble
check out page 75 there is most of the info you need


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 4, 2009)

jimtufano12 said:


> dig a lil hole in the ground and burn emits not illegal to have a fire if its in a lil pit so cops wont say shit if they see you round a lil fire, try roasting marshmellows around it when you do it to make it look straight


haha niiice 
aka hash mallows


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 4, 2009)

happyface said:


> well ive finished my second grow in this system.....best result yet.first time i got some weed to show off. my first was good but grassy,no flush. SO I MUST SAY FLUSH IS A MUST! well i love the system thanks for everything stink and everyone else who took the time to help me BIG THANKS!
> you cAn check the grow journal in the sig for more pics.


Yeah Bra - your second round in - way to go!


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

Jager - looks like you started your seeds the same way I did. If your intent is to eventually transfer those seedlings into an aero or hydro system, be sure to lose the starter medium BEFORE the roots grow through the netting. My roots were more than 40% outside of the netting when I did the transfer....I practically destroyed the roots in the process of losing the medium.

I'm looking forward to using my cloner in the future. Until then, I just germinated my last 25 seeds (in the floating greenhouse kit). I cut the plugs up before inserting the germinated seeds. First, cut them in quarters vertically, then cut the bottom half off completely and discarded it (that's why they appear to be sitting so low in the holes). My hope is that the roots will take the path of least resistance and stay within the seems of my cuts so I can break the four pieces apart later w/out damaging the stem. Or, maybe the roots will grow down, through the bottom, into the water (6 ML of Clonex mixed in to about 10 oz of tap water)


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

Jager - here's a closer look. These seeds germinated in a moist paper towel for 48 hours. These shots were taken 24 hours after they were transferred to this floating system.

You can see the seams where I cut the plugs into quarters. This was the first time I looked underneath....was excited to see roots heading straight down!

I'm in Vegas the next three days, when I return, these will be ready to transfer into neoprene collars and 2" net pots for my cloning tub.

Hopefully, the cut-up plugs will simply fall apart into 4 pieces, freeing the root undamaged.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 5, 2009)

Sativa Dominant Strain..


Chef



BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddies
> any one had any exp. w/white widow i got a free fem. seed and dont want to sprout it if its mostly sativia i already have that problem w/ice
> thanks for any help


----------



## orzz (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a great learning tool you have given us.

Thank you for your time and effort. Peace and blessings.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks chef


----------



## GoGold (Apr 5, 2009)

Verdant said:


> Texas is most definitely a sellers market. Shwag runs like water here and theres so many places i can go and turn 30 bucks into a half-O. The range of quality is so wide here though, Ive seen anything and everything from some great green popcorn, to brown moldy shite.
> 
> When people get burned out on that stuff, they start looking for dro, and usually it doesnt matter what quality it is, as long as its not shwag, and thats when people start shelling out whatever amounts of $$$ for it.
> 
> One of the very few things that i like about Texas is its stable economy


You guys think Texas is bad, you should try living in Mississippi.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 5, 2009)

I am curious, have you tried this system using 3" net pots instead of 2" ?

I'm in the process of building my flowering room and I am doing something similar and have about 100 or so 3" net pots already floating around.... If I could use those instead it always helps to save a few bucks. If not I dont mind getting the others, just figured I would ask.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## bigegreen (Apr 5, 2009)

3" work fine the only difference is that they will cost more over time. It is a personal preference I would say.


----------



## bluesmurf (Apr 5, 2009)

Stinkbud,

I have read over the last several days just like many before me. I appreciate the details of your plan and love shared through this thread. I have one question though. When you start a new batch in flowering you said you always put the first directly under your lights and then move them out to the sides after 3 weeks. My question is this: Do you just move the plants to the outside just one time or do rotate them after every crop through all three systems. I hope this question makes sense! Thanks alot!


----------



## bluesmurf (Apr 5, 2009)

Stinkbud, ( or stinkbuddies who have used this system)

I have read over the last several days just like many before me. I appreciate the details of your plan and love shared through this thread. I have one question though. When you start a new batch in flowering you said you always put the first directly under your lights and then move them out to the sides after 3 weeks. My question is this: Do you just move the plants to the outside just one time or do rotate them after every crop through all three systems? I hope this question makes sense! Thanks alot!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I'm too for along for the root extraction (see pics). Great idea with making the peat pucks smaller. I've got 10 more seeds left from my Nirvana order. 5 white rhino - 5 Hindu Kush. The H.K. are the bigger 3 of the six in the pictures. I will definitely try the method you suggested. I have a question for the group, I'm noticing some small spots on the leaves. Anyone care to venture an educated guess. All of these plants went under the paper towel 3/20/09. Thanks again. Best thread on the web.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys I finally got around to finishing up my light mover made from a garage door opener and a skateboard. LOL I am trying to figure out how I can post a video and maintain my anonymity. It works great and I only have $100 in it since I had a garage door opener just sitting around. I am sure they can be found pretty cheap if one looked hard enough. Anyone have an idea about the video let me know and I will do it. I can also explain it all in more detail if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 5, 2009)

How far should my T-5's be from the tops of the plants. Right now, they are about 1-2" away.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 5, 2009)

Stinkbuds.

Whats the smallest clone or veg plant you have put into flower?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info Stinkbud. I'm in the process of outfitting a new growroom and will be running three of your flowering setups, a cloner, and the veg system. I'm midway through, got held up tonite after I realized I had forgotten to get enough 3/4" tee's. Should be finished soon though.

I was wondering if you have any suggestions on connecting the three together to share a rez, or perhaps daisy chain the three rez's somehow.... and utilize one 1200+ GPH Pump. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I figured I would ask since you may have already tried and it may save me from making any unnecessary mistakes. 

Thanks, feel free to drop by my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/179978-birth-indoor-grow-op-journal.html


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 5, 2009)

If you daisey chain the reservoirs you couldn't flush the plants properly.


----------



## Blaze215 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice thread.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 6, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I am curious, have you tried this system using 3" net pots instead of 2" ?
> 
> I'm in the process of building my flowering room and I am doing something similar and have about 100 or so 3" net pots already floating around.... If I could use those instead it always helps to save a few bucks. If not I dont mind getting the others, just figured I would ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Net pots are 20 cents at my hydro store. You would end up saving about $20 over the next year.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 6, 2009)

bluesmurf said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I have read over the last several days just like many before me. I appreciate the details of your plan and love shared through this thread. I have one question though. When you start a new batch in flowering you said you always put the first directly under your lights and then move them out to the sides after 3 weeks. My question is this: Do you just move the plants to the outside just one time or do rotate them after every crop through all three systems. I hope this question makes sense! Thanks alot!


I move the entire system over and put the new one in the middle.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I was wondering if you have any suggestions on connecting the three together to share a rez, or perhaps daisy chain the three rez's somehow.... and utilize one 1200+ GPH Pump. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I figured I would ask since you may have already tried and it may save me from making any unnecessary mistakes.


How would you tie all the res. together? You don't want to mix the nutes. All three res. have different nute setups. 
I'm just thinking out loud. I have already thought about that because I was thinking of running a chiller and didn't want to buy 3 seperate chillers.. If anyone has any thought about it, please feel free to say something.kiss-ass


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 6, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> How would you tie all the res. together? You don't want to mix the nutes. All three res. have different nute setups.
> I'm just thinking out loud. I have already thought about that because I was thinking of running a chiller and didn't want to buy 3 seperate chillers.. If anyone has any thought about it, please feel free to say something.kiss-ass


there all sep.
thats how he harvest every three weeks w/your timers set at 1 min. on 5 min. off your water will stay cool you wont need a chiller


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 6, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> How far should my T-5's be from the tops of the plants. Right now, they are about 1-2" away.


i have the same lights mine stay a 18" from the top of the res. i never have to move it even when the plants touch the light i just cut the top off the plant becuase it will be to tall in the flower room
hope this helps
ps 
the spots could be where nute. spash on them


----------



## bluesmurf (Apr 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I move the entire system over and put the new one in the middle.


Thanks stinkbud you help clarify some things for me!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive been searching the thread and i cant find your post stink about how you run the veg formula in the flower room.

I have my next batch ready to go into flower (timewise), but beacuse i threw out my sour diesel ..i now have plants in veg ranging from 16 inches to 3 inches....... i was gonna put the smaller ones in the flower room under the HPS so they will stretch for 5 days or so but keep the veg formula running. and also switch the veg lights to 12 and 12 so the bigger veg plants still begin the flowering process.....
I figure that after a few days the smaller plants will have stretched enough, and then i can add the taller plants.

Is this too much? or should i just throw them all in and tie the bigger ones back ???

also how long did you say you kept the veg formula running in the flower room?

you can see my dilema...... oh what to do? theres about 5 that are tiny still. the bigggest is my pre98 bubba , then cheese, redgrape and blueberry and sfv og kush.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have a problem with the 2" net pots falling through into the rails?

I don't have it up and running yet but I can already see how this may be a problem.


----------



## crz667 (Apr 6, 2009)

StinkBud, excellent thread! Do you use the 396 GPH pump for the cloner as well?
Thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 6, 2009)

delusional... the 2 inch net pot have a lip on them..ive never heard anyone have a problem with them falling through, as long as you cut the hole 2 inches.

Crz...yea he uses the 396 pump for all.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 6, 2009)

uh.... mine dont. i have the 2" GH net pots I bought at my local hydro shop. none had "lips"

they fit snug, but dont take much pressure to push thru.

guess ill just have to order some from another source. i was surprised they didnt have a lip on them.... kinda stupid


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> there all sep.
> thats how he harvest every three weeks w/your timers set at 1 min. on 5 min. off your water will stay cool you wont need a chiller


Stinkbud says to keep the water around 72 degrees. Hell it's not even summer yet and my water is getting up to around 80 degrees so far. It will get a lot warmer when june, july and august get here. I think the easiest way to remedy the problem is to add a AC unit (window unit style). Probably a 9000 BTU unit... I'm guessing.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive been searching the thread and i cant find your post stink about how you run the veg formula in the flower room.
> 
> I have my next batch ready to go into flower (timewise), but beacuse i threw out my sour diesel ..i now have plants in veg ranging from 16 inches to 3 inches....... i was gonna put the smaller ones in the flower room under the HPS so they will stretch for 5 days or so but keep the veg formula running. and also switch the veg lights to 12 and 12 so the bigger veg plants still begin the flowering process.....
> I figure that after a few days the smaller plants will have stretched enough, and then i can add the taller plants.
> ...


 




10-05-2008, 11:25 AM 
StinkBud 
Teaching How To Roll
*Mr. Ganja*




*Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 1,204 










































*​




*After the cloner it's off to the veg system* 
permalink
After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.

I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.

The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.

Again, all my systems are on the same timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This gives the roots the maximum amount of Oxygen without letting them dry out.

I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
*
Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop.

I adjust my PH to 5.8

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

He runs those nutes for 3 weeks, then changes it out with new nutes when it's time for the clones to go to veg. and the veg. to go to flowering. 

Hope this helps dirthawker....


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you misunderstood my question.

I know all about the veg and clone system, and the nutrient mix.
My question was in regards to something stink said about how he has been running the veg formula inside the flower room.

I just didnt know how long he ran it for? (A WEEK ) (2 WEEKS)

I remember you saying stink it made your plants stay really green" 

the reason i was asking was beacuse from my picture above you can see there is a big difference in sizes of these veg plants..

so i was gonna run the smaller ones for 4-5 days in the flower room using the veg mix.

sorry if its kinda hard to understand what im sayin.


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 6, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Hell it's not even summer yet and my water is getting up to around 80 degrees so far.



I had this problem too. Here is how I solved mine.

I bought the insulating rolls you can get at Lowes/Home Depot. It looks like foil over bubble wrap. I used this to cover the entire reservoir tub, top, bottom and sides, cutting the holes required to allow water drainage back into the unit.
Next up was to do the DIY cool tube (search for the hurricane glass method) This may be the secret as it cools the entire room a lot. I had my exhaust exit into a bucket of water so no heat goes back into the room. (The grow is inside the closet)
I also use frozen 2 liter bottles full of water that go into the reservoir. This brings down water temps considerably.
All in all the temps in the closet went from 87 to 72 and water temps dont go above 70. Just replace the frozen bottles twice a day and its been great.


----------



## andyman (Apr 6, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Anyone have a problem with the 2" net pots falling through into the rails?
> 
> I don't have it up and running yet but I can already see how this may be a problem.


some have a lip more than other brands. some brands lip is only 2" total so they fall threw. I had to learn the hard way and the cheap ones fell threw. should have 1/16 to 1/8 inch lip on the better ones


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I had this problem too. Here is how I solved mine.
> 
> I bought the insulating rolls you can get at Lowes/Home Depot. It looks like foil over bubble wrap. I used this to cover the entire reservoir tub, top, bottom and sides, cutting the holes required to allow water drainage back into the unit.
> Next up was to do the DIY cool tube (search for the hurricane glass method) This may be the secret as it cools the entire room a lot. I had my exhaust exit into a bucket of water so no heat goes back into the room. (The grow is inside the closet)
> ...


 
Thanks hehehemann. I will give it a try. But when summer gets here I will have to do something different. I'm usually gone for my job a day or two a week. It makes it hard to add frozen water bottles to the res. twice a day. But it could work for now. Thanks again. +rep


----------



## Delusional (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah i ordered some replacements and bitched at my local hydro shop and told them to start stocking the better ones. lol

he wasnt going to take them back..... I basically told him he either takes back the twenty dollars worth of cups and starts stocking the better ones or I'll just have to do all my shopping online for now on. I spend a LOT at my local shop simply because I am impatient. I'm fairly certain he knows this. He broke down and refunded me, told me "honestly I've been trying to get rid of those fucking things", ordered the new ones, and gave me a free bottle of sweet. Pretty cool guy, I had previously thought he was a dick..... lol


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is my closet with the DIY stuff to keep temps down. The 2 liter bottles you see are my DIY CO2 boosters


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I think you misunderstood my question.
> 
> I know all about the veg and clone system, and the nutrient mix.
> My question was in regards to something stink said about how he has been running the veg formula inside the flower room.
> ...


Is this the post you were thinking of? 

https://www.rollitup.org/2257688-post4444.html



StinkBud said:


> It's a combination of a few things.
> 
> One is the strains I'm running. All the strains I'm running now are huge producers. I got rid of the lanky sativas and I'm sticking with mixed breeds with mostly Indica in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here is my closet with the DIY stuff to keep temps down. The 2 liter bottles you see are my DIY CO2 boosters


Sweet man. I like what you have done.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 6, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here is my closet with the DIY stuff to keep temps down. The 2 liter bottles you see are my DIY CO2 boosters


Beautiful set-up!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 6, 2009)

That was it picasso!!! thanks bro. It sounds like he just ads sweet to the veg mix... for 2 weeks. i think this will work to get my smaller ones up to the right height.


----------



## car washer (Apr 6, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Thanks hehehemann. I will give it a try. But when summer gets here I will have to do something different. I'm usually gone for my job a day or two a week. It makes it hard to add frozen water bottles to the res. twice a day. But it could work for now. Thanks again. +rep


I got sick of the frozen water bottle routine. I am in a tent with Co2 and with ambient air at 86 degrees the water bottle routine became stressful. I now have a Pacific Coast 1/13th HP Chiller for one 10 gallon rez (i believe it could handle an 18 gallon too). It was $312 but it makes for much better sleep. Rez is set at 67 and never goes above 68 or below 66.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 6, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Sweet man. I like what you have done.


Me too! Looks bright!!! Nice job on that ducting and venting of that hood!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stinkbuds.
> 
> Whats the smallest clone or veg plant you have put into flower?


Yo Dirt! I ran into the same problem as you - I let a batch stay in the veg unit too long and the larger plants took over - my second flower unit has one bonzai plant that I put in at about 3.5 inches - her biggest sister was almost 2 feet! Yeah - I am going to have issues with my first two batches - overgrown already. I let em veg too long as I was not finished with the room - ha ha live and learn again and again!


----------



## brein (Apr 6, 2009)

Just got my clones this afternoon. White Widow. seven of em. and of course, being the lazy guy that I am, I'm rushing to build my light setup. I'm still messing with the light timer. 

I actually won them in a poker game. I was gonna pay my friend for em. but we played some hold em. he sucks. I'll post pics of my setup hopefully tomorrow morning. I'll be building as I go. 

I've spent maybe $300 so far. I don't think that I've spent so much to where I'm past the point of no return.

Thanks for everyone's help. I'll be learning on the fly!!!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 6, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> i have the same lights mine stay a 18" from the top of the res. i never have to move it even when the plants touch the light i just cut the top off the plant becuase it will be to tall in the flower room
> hope this helps
> ps
> the spots could be where nute. spash on them


I've had the lights down to about 2" since jiffy dome. Moved it up to about 8" now that the plants are bigger and get get a better blend from the 2 blue and 2 red lamps. In regards to the spots, they got bigger! They also were more predominate on the 3 white rhinos. Well, I shit a phone book. I thought that I had over-nuted them. I mixed Stink's veg formula and put in 2 cups into the res. (I have five gallons in the res.) I didn't have a TDS meter, so I thought I'd go way on the light side in terms of concentration. The next day was when the spots got worse. I assumed the nutes were the culprit and changed the water and cleaned the resovoir. Today I got my PH meter (I had been using the drops - huge pain in the ass) and TDS/EC meter. When I checked the PH in the resovoir, that I thought was roughly 6.0, it was actually 7.3!!! Adjusted the PH down to 5.8. Compared my symptons to some pics online and think that could be it. I will monitor every few hours. I will definately report back. 
I do have a question for the group: I have HM-100 TDS/EC. I know it comes calibrated from the factory, but should I re-calibrate it myself? Which solution should I use? There are three settings to choose from. Which should I use? Setting KCl or 442 or NaCl. You guys are the best, thank you.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 6, 2009)

This pic is of the Hindu Kush. This particular plant doesn't have any spots, but notice the leaf at 12 o'clock, the edges are kind of wavy. Hope that's PH related as well. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was looking at the pic and was wondering how you run your ventilation ?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 7, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I've had the lights down to about 2" since jiffy dome. Moved it up to about 8" now that the plants are bigger and get get a better blend from the 2 blue and 2 red lamps. In regards to the spots, they got bigger! They also were more predominate on the 3 white rhinos. Well, I shit a phone book. I thought that I had over-nuted them. I mixed Stink's veg formula and put in 2 cups into the res. (I have five gallons in the res.) I didn't have a TDS meter, so I thought I'd go way on the light side in terms of concentration. The next day was when the spots got worse. I assumed the nutes were the culprit and changed the water and cleaned the resovoir. Today I got my PH meter (I had been using the drops - huge pain in the ass) and TDS/EC meter. When I checked the PH in the resovoir, that I thought was roughly 6.0, it was actually 7.3!!! Adjusted the PH down to 5.8. Compared my symptons to some pics online and think that could be it. I will monitor every few hours. I will definately report back.
> I do have a question for the group: I have HM-100 TDS/EC. I know it comes calibrated from the factory, but should I re-calibrate it myself? Which solution should I use? There are three settings to choose from. Which should I use? Setting KCl or 442 or NaCl. You guys are the best, thank you.


hey jager
naci is the setting you want your ppm is more important than the ph you realy need to get your ppm RIGHT every time you add water check the ppm add nuites to get it right [ if needed] then get the ph right because ph down will make your ppm go up
hope this helps you
ps
you dont need a dome


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive been searching the thread and i cant find your post stink about how you run the veg formula in the flower room.
> 
> I have my next batch ready to go into flower (timewise), but beacuse i threw out my sour diesel ..i now have plants in veg ranging from 16 inches to 3 inches....... i was gonna put the smaller ones in the flower room under the HPS so they will stretch for 5 days or so but keep the veg formula running. and also switch the veg lights to 12 and 12 so the bigger veg plants still begin the flowering process.....
> I figure that after a few days the smaller plants will have stretched enough, and then i can add the taller plants.
> ...


I run it for about 2 weeks. It's really not a big deal to run it longer though.

I'm experimenting with Sweet right now. Last mix I added 450ml to my mix. The plants love it!


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 7, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> I was looking at the pic and was wondering how you run your ventilation ?


Not sure if you mean my pic. If so, I don't really have any ventilation.

I run about 2 feet of ducting up to the inline fan (a 250cfm inline fan from home depot). The fan sits pointing at the bulb. The ducting on the other side allows the warm air from the heat of the bulb to travel down the rest of the ducting and exits into a bucket of water so that no heat goes back into the room.

Before the DIY cool tube the temps in the closet would be around 87. Once I had it up and running the temps have dropped to a high around 75. With the added benefit that I can lower the light to within inches of the canopy and the temps are safe for the plants. (The light is a 600w HPS)

Next up will be a DIY carbon scrubber (already starting making this) to prevent the smell from leaving the closet.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 7, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> This pic is of the Hindu Kush. This particular plant doesn't have any spots, but notice the leaf at 12 o'clock, the edges are kind of wavy. Hope that's PH related as well. Any and all advice appreciated.


If you see the edges of your leaves curling up that usually means that the leaves are dissipating more water than the roots can replace.

It is usually caused by excess heat. The room is either too hot or the lights are too close.

Over fertilization has a completely different look. First you will see a small amount of tip burn. Then the leaves will turn dark green, almost black and curl down. The leaves take on a claw shape appearance.

My advice...Check your temps and *raise* your PPM. Watch the *new* growth. It should be dark green and lush.

If you bump up your PPM you will see the plant turn dark green within one day! I bet you won't see any new spots either...

PH is almost always a non issue in my system. Unless your PH is way off, the plant will have more than enough nutes to grow healthy.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 7, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here is my closet with the DIY stuff to keep temps down. The 2 liter bottles you see are my DIY CO2 boosters


Your closest looks great!

CO2 is heavier than air and should be placed above the plants (up high).


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Your closest looks great!
> 
> CO2 is heavier than air and should be placed above the plants (up high).



Thanks Stink. I use tubing from the tops of the bottles that fun behind and into a small fan. Hopefully throwing the CO2 at the plants.


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input hehe , but I was wondering about stink buds room ventilation I will be running the same blower that he is using in his room .


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Stink I have some questions , I was wanting to run the smaller version of your set up , Was wondering if you have tried the 14 gal roughnecks yet I will only be doing about 12 plants since I am only going to be running a 600 w I was going to try the 10 gal set up but put the 2 side by side maybe the light will cover ? Also having a hard time trying to figure out venting the room it will 6x6. If you have any input it would be much appreciated . Also reps on your thread and set up I cant wait to get mine up and running ! If it helps I will be trying to run co2 in the room , may just try what hehe is doing with the 2ltr jugs .


----------



## SOG (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone recognize whats going on these stems
are these roots or some sort of pesticide eggs

Thanks

SoG


----------



## erasamus (Apr 7, 2009)

hey i know dealing with newbies is annoying and this might be a stupid q, but i am a long-time outdoor grower and have little knowledge of indoor setups (and am trying to get on board), earlier when u showed to 18 gall roughnecks stacked, are the roots supppose to be able to reach down into the water below or should u be removing them before that happens. also i have recently been expeirimenting with a hydro settup using a clay medium in netted pots keeping the roots submerged and usung a airstone. i only do 1 plant at a time since i am not yet experienced with this method but this aeroponic/ntf system looks much more interesting. is there a basic skematic out there since that lables all the parts since looking at your setup is a little complex to a begginner? sry if that was a little "run-on"ish, i tend to do that. thanks in advance for any light shed


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 7, 2009)

What day am i supposed to build a 2nd flower unit by? i kno the 3rd week but the first day of the third week or the last day of the third week? can sum1 help me out? haha.. im hella medicated


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 7, 2009)

SOG said:


> anyone recognize whats going on these stems
> are these roots or some sort of pesticide eggs
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Roots bro!


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 7, 2009)

erasamus said:


> hey i know dealing with newbies is annoying and this might be a stupid q, but i am a long-time outdoor grower and have little knowledge of indoor setups (and am trying to get on board), earlier when u showed to 18 gall roughnecks stacked, are the roots supppose to be able to reach down into the water below or should u be removing them before that happens. also i have recently been expeirimenting with a hydro settup using a clay medium in netted pots keeping the roots submerged and usung a airstone. i only do 1 plant at a time since i am not yet experienced with this method but this aeroponic/ntf system looks much more interesting. is there a basic skematic out there since that lables all the parts since looking at your setup is a little complex to a begginner? sry if that was a little "run-on"ish, i tend to do that. thanks in advance for any light shed


The roots don't really have enough time to grow into the bottom Roughneck, although they try very hard, and even if they do a little bit then they just get pruned when I lift the top Rubbermaid off, lol.

Not sure what kind of info you are looking for label-wise, have you seen page 75?


----------



## erasamus (Apr 7, 2009)

i actually went back and looked over everything a second time ands its making more sense now. i guess my only real questions come when you cut the fence posts and drill the holes in them, 1) the roots just go into that 4" area? that seems kind of tight, do the roots all overlap each other? 2) theres no water in the fenceposts? the spayers that run through can deliver enough? and does excess run out of the fenceposts onto the floor?(maybe i missed a step on that one) 
3) and finally, where is the best place to aquire those neoprene disks


----------



## Flyboy420 (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry to hijack the thread, but i need some signatures for this cause, its house bill 875 and what it states is that the bill thats introduced is going to make it illegal for anyone to use organic anything. and who knows what it will do for the california agriculture . 

*i really reccommend you to go to the website below and read it for yourself. *and *please sign the petition* thanks.

The bill is labled as H.R. 875 and S. 425. 
US House and Senate are about (in a week and a half) to vote on bill that 
will OUTLAW ORGANIC FARMING (bill HR 875). There is an enormous rush to get 
this into law within the next 2 weeks before people realize what is 
happening. 

Main backer and lobbyist is Monsanto &#8211; chemical and genetic engineering 
giant corporation (and Cargill, ADM, and about 35 other related 
agri-giants) . This bill will require organic farms to use specific 
fertilizers and poisonous insect sprays dictated by the newly formed agency 
to "make sure there is no danger to the public food supply". This will 
include backyard gardens that grow food only for a family and not for sales. 

If this passes then NO more heirloom clean seeds 
but only Monsanto genetically altered seeds that are now showing up with 
unexpected diseases in humans

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/Food-farms-seeds-HR875


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 7, 2009)

erasamus said:


> i actually went back and looked over everything a second time ands its making more sense now. i guess my only real questions come when you cut the fence posts and drill the holes in them, 1) the roots just go into that 4" area? that seems kind of tight, do the roots all overlap each other? 2) theres no water in the fenceposts? the spayers that run through can deliver enough? and does excess run out of the fenceposts onto the floor?(maybe i missed a step on that one)
> 3) and finally, where is the best place to aquire those neoprene disks


1. It becomes a mattedmess in there 
2. Just make sure you get the EZ clone Sprayers, they do the job better. The sprayers water the plants perfectly.
3. Your local Grow shop/ hydro shop. Or buy them online. HTG Supply.com has been good to me.


----------



## SOG (Apr 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Roots bro!


Thanks bro, much appreciated 
we were confused seeing them on only some of the clones


----------



## erasamus (Apr 7, 2009)

great, many thanks to picasso and heheheman


----------



## 420MED (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an ezclone 120 pump/mister but the res is broken. Do you think your clone setup would work with it or would i have leak problems? that thing sprays pretty crazy.


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 7, 2009)

erasamus said:


> great, many thanks to picasso and heheheman


the excess water runs back into the 
reservoir. nutes are pricey. keep that shit off the floor.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 7, 2009)

............................................................?


Saladsmokin said:


> What day am i supposed to build a 2nd flower unit by? i kno the 3rd week but the first day of the third week or the last day of the third week? can sum1 help me out? haha.. im hella medicated


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 7, 2009)

BY the end of the 3rd week salad quit smokin!!! or pAss THE JoINT!!! LOL


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wanted to let you guys know that using a small oscilating fan on your veg and clones makes them grow alot quicker. not that they need to grow any quicker then they already do.


----------



## andyman (Apr 7, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> ............................................................?


every 3 weeks till you get 3 built. 3 total for a 9 week harvest so you get the sea of green perpetual grow. or add more than 3 and have larger harvest. so yes if you only have one built and its allmost week 3 of flowering build your 2nd one then 3 weeks after you have the 2nd one flowering built the 3rd. hope this helps
peace


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you see the edges of your leaves curling up that usually means that the leaves are dissipating more water than the roots can replace.
> 
> It is usually caused by excess heat. The room is either too hot or the lights are too close.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Do those spots seem like PH was the culprit? I'm havin' the toughest time with this Milwaukee meter. I tested the water at noon, 5.8. Five hours later, 6.3 same room temp., humidity, etc. I recalibrated the meter, it was off .5. Added nutes, adjusted the ph to 5.8, moved the lights up to 12".
I'm including some more pics of the spots. Would u mind looking at the root pics to see if everything looks in order as well?

Stink, I hope there is a special place in heaven for you and everyone who pitches in. Nobody has to respond and someone always does. I will certainly roll it forward when I have the chance. Many thanks,


----------



## andyman (Apr 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that using a small oscilating fan on your veg and clones makes them grow alot quicker. not that they need to grow any quicker then they already do.


 makes the stalks stronger too. 
hows things going on your grow dirthawker? I havent stopped by ur thread in a while.


----------



## andyman (Apr 7, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thank you. Do those spots seem like PH was the culprit? I'm havin' the toughest time with this Milwaukee meter. I tested the water at noon, 5.8. Five hours later, 6.3 same room temp., humidity, etc. I recalibrated the meter, it was off .5. Added nutes, adjusted the ph to 5.8, moved the lights up to 12".
> I'm including some more pics of the spots. Would u mind looking at the root pics to see if everything looks in order as well?
> 
> Stink, I hope there is a special place in heaven for you and everyone who pitches in. Nobody has to respond and someone always does. I will certainly roll it forward when I have the chance. Many thanks,


many of mine have looked like that and been fine. I think heat fluctuation I doubt its ph. I so slack on my ph checking. I check mine only when I add nuits and sometimes not even then. My yellow milwaukee ph meter seems like a bitch till ya get use to it. probly airflow is key I noticed mine doing that from temp changes from weather outside and sometimes when I transfter from cloner to veg. how high are you lights from it and what type?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> makes the stalks stronger too.
> hows things going on your grow dirthawker? I havent stopped by ur thread in a while.


 
Going great thanks for asking... just getting ready to modify my system into 3 post units...


----------



## 420MED (Apr 7, 2009)

So you do get accurate ppm readings when using botanicare pro (organic)? Somebody told me organic nutes don't measure ppms accurately. I just started some ebb and flow tables and Im using the same nutes except biogenesis synergy instead of liquid carma.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 7, 2009)

botanicare isnt really 100% organic..........but they are amazing
i really love the smell of the blend
after i run out the rest of my nutes ill be using this line with all my plants


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 7, 2009)

andyman said:


> many of mine have looked like that and been fine. I think heat fluctuation I doubt its ph. I so slack on my ph checking. I check mine only when I add nuits and sometimes not even then. My yellow milwaukee ph meter seems like a bitch till ya get use to it. probly airflow is key I noticed mine doing that from temp changes from weather outside and sometimes when I transfter from cloner to veg. how high are you lights from it and what type?


I had the lights planted about about 2" above the plants for the last 10 days 24/0. So, I've moved them up to 12". Should I give them a night off and let them rest for 6 hours or will the distance I've set them to give them enough recoop time? The lamps I'm using 2ft 4 bulb HO T-5 fluoros (Sun System. 2 are 24 watt 6500k and the other 2 are 24 watt 3000k (installed alternately in the fixture). I hope I haven't screwed the pooch and these babies can pull out of it. If they do make it, will the stress cause them to be less clonable? Milwaukee 600 is the PH meter. Do you store yours with the cap on or do u leave it set in non distilled water? I've been leaving mine sitting in the last water I tested.
You guys are great. Thank you.


----------



## andyman (Apr 7, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I had the lights planted about about 2" above the plants for the last 10 days 24/0. So, I've moved them up to 12". Should I give them a night off and let them rest for 6 hours or will the distance I've set them to give them enough recoop time? The lamps I'm using 2ft 4 bulb HO T-5 fluoros (Sun System. 2 are 24 watt 6500k and the other 2 are 24 watt 3000k (installed alternately in the fixture). I hope I haven't screwed the pooch and these babies can pull out of it. If they do make it, will the stress cause them to be less clonable? Milwaukee 600 is the PH meter. Do you store yours with the cap on or do u leave it set in non distilled water? I've been leaving mine sitting in the last water I tested.
> You guys are great. Thank you.


dont worry about them leaves just pay attention to new growth. I think now that your lights are higher it will be better. I fill my ph meters cap with a few drops of the buffer solution with a small piece of cotton ball in the bottom. just let them go they should be fine. Next week you can trim them dead leaves off and it should be all good. dont think they will be any less cloneable. peace


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Andy. I'll let you know. What did you think of the roots? I put Stinks veg recipe at just over 1400ppm. Hopefully, the healing will begin. 
Goodnight.
J


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 8, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thanks Andy. I'll let you know. What did you think of the roots? I put Stinks veg recipe at just over 1400ppm. Hopefully, the healing will begin.
> Goodnight.
> J


Jager - your roots look great! You CAN'T kill em at this point (well you can - but it's hard)! They will be fine. You are cruzin'.


----------



## andyman (Apr 8, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thanks Andy. I'll let you know. What did you think of the roots? I put Stinks veg recipe at just over 1400ppm. Hopefully, the healing will begin.
> Goodnight.
> J


they looked fine. Ive dam near murderd mine and droped stuff on them and broke them in half and other dumb stuff and the next day there right back to normal. They are pretty tuff plants (grow like weeds) and can handle a lot of abuse.


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow props to you Stink Bud!!!! I have a few questions for you about this system...

Well first let me give you my story... Im looking to grow in a 4x8 grow tent eventualy and Im trying to build a system were I can harvest every 3 weeks like yours... Of course I want to keep costs down...

I know that MJ needs different ppm at different stages in its growth cycle... so the system that I choose needs to allow me to move the plants as I clone a new batch and start them flowering... 

I was originaly going to go with a 4" pvc setup that was 7 foot long and had 3 different rezs so I could have week 1-3, 3-6, 6-9, at different ppm... but buying 3 sets of everything is gona run me around 450 dollars and is gona be a bitch to move if I ever need too...

So I found this setup and decided maybe this is the one I should be building... 

So here are my questions...

1) on page 75 while you are talkinga bout building the flowering setup you refer to a plan several times but I havent found one yet... are you refering to the pictures?
2) at the end of the fence post were the water trains back in, arent there a shit ton of roots that hang down into the rez eventualy? And if so doesnt the light hurt them?
3) how much would you estimate each one of these setups cost you to build?
4) How are you filtering the water to avoid the sprayers from clogging?
5) I might have missed it but what type of sprayers are you using? 

Thanks so much in advance! Your the man!!!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 8, 2009)

hey jager
your veggies will grow faster if you give them 6 hours of darkness a day


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 8, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> 1) on page 75 while you are talkinga bout building the flowering setup you refer to a plan several times but I havent found one yet... are you refering to the pictures?


There are complete plans and instructions on PDFs at the bottom of the thread on page 75.



> 2) at the end of the fence post were the water trains back in, arent there a shit ton of roots that hang down into the rez eventualy? And if so doesnt the light hurt them?


The roots are inside the fencepost. We just cut them off when they start hanging out the bottom.



> 3) how much would you estimate each one of these setups cost you to build?


Cloner and veg unit cost about $40.
Flower unit costs about $80



> 4) How are you filtering the water to avoid the sprayers from clogging?


EcoPlus pumps have a built in filter. You can also use a stocking or pump filter bag.



> 5) I might have missed it but what type of sprayers are you using?


EZ-Clone sprayers

You really should take the time to read the thread bro. There is a lot of good info. For example all of your questions have been asked multiple times by others.

Don't forget , all the plans, photos and instructions are on page 75 of this thread.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 8, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thank you. Do those spots seem like PH was the culprit? I'm havin' the toughest time with this Milwaukee meter. I tested the water at noon, 5.8. Five hours later, 6.3 same room temp., humidity, etc. I recalibrated the meter, it was off .5. Added nutes, adjusted the ph to 5.8, moved the lights up to 12".
> I'm including some more pics of the spots. Would u mind looking at the root pics to see if everything looks in order as well?
> 
> Stink, I hope there is a special place in heaven for you and everyone who pitches in. Nobody has to respond and someone always does. I will certainly roll it forward when I have the chance. Many thanks,


Relax bro! You are starting to sound like Dirthawker on his first grow!

Everyone worries about their clones at first. Like I've said before...if you follow my directions *exactly*, you will have clones coming out your ass before long!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 8, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> BY the end of the 3rd week salad quit smokin!!! or pAss THE JoINT!!! LOL


Ill PaSS the Joint!! lol.. im quitin for the week days and stickin to the weekends so i can feel high. Smokin everyday all day sucks now cuz i get immune to it and dont feel the meds as much.. even with the high grade buds in california from dispensarys. Ive stopped smokin on the weekdays and i feel like its my first time smokin gettn high again like its sumthn different lol. My memory is startin to get better to, i have a hard time rememberin things wen im medicated.. lol.


----------



## BigBlood (Apr 8, 2009)

I kan grow up to 96plants, im a first time grower and im wondering which strands i should grow, and wht type of setup would be good with me to grow with, PLZ help!!!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 8, 2009)

Use the Stink Bud System. If ur dedicated to doin wat u do then read the thread. i think the startin instructions are on pg 75... but yea u can grow 96.. but how many can u flower? then jus split that in 3 or w.e systems ur using for the harvest every 3 week perpetual harvest. u cant get to flowering the plants without the cloner or vegger.... make those first then start ur flowerin room.. ITS WORTH READING



BigBlood said:


> I kan grow up to 96plants, im a first time grower and im wondering which strands i should grow, and wht type of setup would be good with me to grow with, PLZ help!!!


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> There are complete plans and instructions on PDFs at the bottom of the thread on page 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers man... I read up to 75 and then jumped to the end... Idk I just figured 488 pages was alot of reading and my questions were basic...


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 8, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Thanks for the answers man... I read up to 75 and then jumped to the end... Idk I just figured 488 pages was alot of reading and my questions were basic...


I know how you feel. It took me over 3 weeks to finally read this whole thread. It was some work. I think in the time it took me to read this, it added 100 or so more pages. Hell if your gone a couple of days this thread will add 10 more pages on you quick. Once you get to the end it's not too hard to keep up with.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 8, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Thanks for the answers man... I read up to 75 and then jumped to the end... Idk I just figured 488 pages was alot of reading and my questions were basic...


Yea, it's getting crazy! It's like the biggest thread in history! You know what's ironic? When I first started this thread, I didn't think anyone would be interested.

The good news is eventually you will get to the end with a lot of good info in your brain. You will have a million questions as you go along and most of them have already been asked.

You will also get to read about all the mistakes we make along the way.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 8, 2009)

car washer said:


> I got sick of the frozen water bottle routine. I am in a tent with Co2 and with ambient air at 86 degrees the water bottle routine became stressful. I now have a Pacific Coast 1/13th HP Chiller for one 10 gallon rez (i believe it could handle an 18 gallon too). It was $312 but it makes for much better sleep. Rez is set at 67 and never goes above 68 or below 66.


i took apart one of thoes small refridgerators so it was just the guts. you know the small cooling plate that builds up frost, i have that sitting in my rez with the thermostat, water stays at 66* all day.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yea, it's getting crazy! It's like the biggest thread in history! You know what's ironic? When I first started this thread, I didn't think anyone would be interested.


What? Stink, are you kidding? 
*Harvest a pound every three weeks.*
*That in itself sells the thread.kiss-assPlus you know your shit....*


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i took apart one of thoes small refridgerators so it was just the guts. you know the small cooling plate that builds up frost, i have that sitting in my rez with the thermostat, water stays at 66* all day.


That kicks ass. Now if I could just find an old working small fridge.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Relax bro! You are starting to sound like Dirthawker on his first grow!
> 
> Everyone worries about their clones at first. Like I've said before...if you follow my directions *exactly*, you will have clones coming out your ass before long!


Is my OCD showin' again? lol 
I'm going to switch the light to 18/6 starting at midnight tonight. I know it's probably too early, but when should I get rid of the damaged leaves? Is the plant wasting it's energy on them? I was going to cut them off with an exacto knife dipped in rubbing alcohol.

Thanks Lionsroor, Andyman, bigtimerooferr and of course, Stink


----------



## brein (Apr 8, 2009)

so I've built the cloner and the veg unit. I'm two days in on the cloner. I'm buying everything as I go so I won't have to drop a ton of cheese on this all at once. 

I'm looking for suggestions as to what to buy next. I already have the materials for a flowering unit. Can anyone tell me what is required to actually take the plants in to flowering? I can spend $500 a month at a time.


----------



## g33k (Apr 8, 2009)

quick question about your awesome flowering setup: i noticed in your explaination of your cloner and veg unit, you were very conscience of the space that your roots will have, but in your flowering unit, are the roots all jammed up in the 4x4 space of the fence post? thanks!!


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Apr 8, 2009)

Now you have to factor in the fact that different strains are a mixture of Indica and Sativa. Then take into account that each strain takes a different amount of time to finish and you can have your hands full in no time.

So it's a personal thing, not an exact science. You choose what you like best. There is no exact day you can harvest but the time when you harvest effects the final high of the bud.

For me it works out like this. I like two main types of medicine. 

if you dont mind me asking what strains do you most commonly use and if you have a reputibal seed source, i;d like to know who it is,... thnks


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sooo I just got back from Lowes and I bought everything I will need to make one of the flowering dealyosss!!!

All together minus the pump I spent 84.97 and thats including the pipe cement..... So the next two should cost a few bucks less!


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet everyone knows, but I'm sure we have some first time PVC users here as well and I'd hate to think of all that pipe being cut with a saw. Home Depot, et al sell PVC cutters that work great....I suspect they would take a finger off without blinking too, so be careful, but they are very cheap - $10-$20 and they make life so easy.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 8, 2009)

yea this is the longest thread iv seen im glade i got in on the first 25 or so pages
i check it every day before i leave and when i get in
STINK IS THE MASTER
i knew nothing now i feel like i know a good bit


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 8, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I'm going to switch the light to 18/6 starting at midnight tonight.


I have seedlings that went into the cloner 3/26. I have a 4 bulb 2' HO 6500 that's currently on 24/7. Should they be on 18/6? I thought I read Stink said his Veg lights are on 24/7 now. 

Seedlings should be treated different from clones? Something like that...

I started the nutes a couple of days ago at 300ppm, they're currently at 450 ppm... I plan to take them to 550 tomorrow.

I'm always surprised in the morning when I go in to look... They always look better and better. Couldn't have done it without all of you guys. 

Many thanks from a med patient kiss-ass


----------



## andyman (Apr 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i took apart one of thoes small refridgerators so it was just the guts. you know the small cooling plate that builds up frost, i have that sitting in my rez with the thermostat, water stays at 66* all day.


 The evaporator is the little radiator that frost up. was it a self defrost or manual defrost. if self defrost you will want to take out the defrost heater so it doesnt kick on every 6-8 hours to defrost it.
You need any help just ask. I service house hold appliances
peace


----------



## car washer (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I have seedlings that went into the cloner 3/26. I have a 4 bulb 2' HO 6500 that's currently on 24/7. Should they be on 18/6? I thought I read Stink said his Veg lights are on 24/7 now.
> 
> Seedlings should be treated different from clones? Something like that...
> 
> ...


 From Experience... I started at 750 ppm with seedlings and was at 1500 ppm by end of week 1 only because I was chicken to go higher faster. I doubt it would have mattered much either way. The biggest difference I noticed was when I took down the HO T-5's and turned on my 600W MH conversion bulb at 2.5 feet distance. Wow, I made a notation in log that true plant health began that day. 

Biggest mistake was vegging too long...for 27 days after topping once. Largest two plants were 12" and 13" respectively. Other plants were around 8" tall. Now, at day 27 of flower the two largest plants are bent and tied down all over the tent and they have overgrown the weaker plants. The Colas for those two plants are easly 5.5 - 6 feet tall if unbent. I continue to use CO2 and that may have contributed to the problem.

Be careful on how long/tall you veg. Mine are DP Blueberry. I am thinking of trying a more true Sativa for next time but might have to go into flower at like 6" with even stretchier plants. Not even sure if it will work. 

Good luck. It is lots of fun. Thanks to the Stink.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 8, 2009)

easiest way that works for me is to calculate how many total plants ur allowed mature & immature, then divide that by 5. (5 steps to the system, 3 in flower ) last thing u want is to be over even by 1 and have uncle sam come pay ya a visit ( even though it wont happen ). if your NOT a mmj user. then fk it. just stay under 100. 99 and below. feds will rape u w 100 plants and over.




Saladsmokin said:


> Use the Stink Bud System. If ur dedicated to doin wat u do then read the thread. i think the startin instructions are on pg 75... but yea u can grow 96.. but how many can u flower? then jus split that in 3 or w.e systems ur using for the harvest every 3 week perpetual harvest. u cant get to flowering the plants without the cloner or vegger.... make those first then start ur flowerin room.. ITS WORTH READING


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 8, 2009)

GREAT fkin idea man! gunna do this if ever need a chiller!




whysohigh said:


> i took apart one of thoes small refridgerators so it was just the guts. you know the small cooling plate that builds up frost, i have that sitting in my rez with the thermostat, water stays at 66* all day.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 8, 2009)

you want to stick those seedlings straight into the veg unit. i started em off at 1000ppm then by end of 1st week 1500, then 2nd week 2000ppm.... heres a few pics of my seedlings at 28 days....

hope this helps

Chef



Aeroweed said:


> I have seedlings that went into the cloner 3/26. I have a 4 bulb 2' HO 6500 that's currently on 24/7. Should they be on 18/6? I thought I read Stink said his Veg lights are on 24/7 now.
> 
> Seedlings should be treated different from clones? Something like that...
> 
> ...


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 8, 2009)

If anybody is still looking for a cycle timer , I found this deal . 
*CAP NFT-1e 1-Minute ON 4-Minutes OFF Preset Recycle Timer
[221214] 
*

$49.90 *plantlightinghydroponics.com My bad on the big ass letters but I aint that computer smart lol.*


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 8, 2009)

Stinkbud, you have been an inspirational mentor and i just want to thank you! 

Once again my medicine is of the highest grade. 
The collectives and clubs, and the growers within them are absolutely floored by the quality and taste of every batch i bring to the table! Especially this last batch, beacuse i flushed with sweet! They all want to know my secret.
MAJOR PROPS to THE STINKMASTER!


----------



## andyman (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I have seedlings that went into the cloner 3/26. I have a 4 bulb 2' HO 6500 that's currently on 24/7. Should they be on 18/6? I thought I read Stink said his Veg lights are on 24/7 now.
> 
> Seedlings should be treated different from clones? Something like that...
> 
> ...


I prefer 18 on 6 off so that they have time to sleep and fix themselfs , rest and repair ect.

I have a buddy doing 6 on 2 off for 3 times a day so its like 3 days in one and he swears by it. but then again his plants seem stressed and he has some problems. but he is also using dirt too.


----------



## car washer (Apr 8, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> you want to stick those seedlings straight into the veg unit. i started em off at 1000ppm then by end of 1st week 1500, then 2nd week 2000ppm.... heres a few pics of my seedlings at 28 days....
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Chef


Vegged 27 days under 600W MH, topped once. Used CO2. Notice all the string everywhere tying everthing ever which way. Tallest plants at flower day 1 were 12" and 13". This is a DR120. Be careful or you will have height issues. Top of my fenceposts are 14" off ground. Six hole system. Five plants. Ten gallon rez. Tallest plants are like 6 feet but wrap 1/3 way around top of tent. 

Learned a lot. Hope I can bring em home.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 8, 2009)

how tall is your room? my room is 8x8x8 and the tallest seedling is about 7" dont think i should have problems, was gunna veg em atleast another 2 weeks.. to let them mature a bit more and to take cuttings.. hopefully i will be blessed with 1 nice female.. if not ill pop the other 6 i have and try again.. thanks for the help

EDIT: from all my reasearch ive learned that using co2 during veg is pointless.. just fyi, dont want to waste where not needed.





car washer said:


> Vegged 27 days under 600W MH, topped once. Used CO2. Notice all the string everywhere tying everthing ever which way. Tallest plants at flower day 1 were 12" and 13". This is a DR120. Be careful or you will have height issues. Top of my fenceposts are 14" off ground. Six hole system. Five plants. Ten gallon rez. Tallest plants are like 6 feet but wrap 1/3 way around top of tent.
> 
> Learned a lot. Hope I can bring em home.


----------



## car washer (Apr 8, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> how tall is your room? my room is 8x8x8 and the tallest seedling is about 7" dont think i should have problems, was gunna veg em atleast another 2 weeks.. to let them mature a bit more and to take cuttings.. hopefully i will be blessed with 1 nice female.. if not ill pop the other 6 i have and try again.. thanks for the help
> 
> EDIT: from all my reasearch ive learned that using co2 during veg is pointless.. just fyi, dont want to waste where not needed.


My tent is 6'6" tall. My plants start 14" off ground and my air-cooled light is strapped to top of tent. I have about 4' 8" to light from base of plant. At day 27 of flower they have basically slowed growing to less than 1/2" per day but a couple are still growing. 

From my limited experience I have found that my best plants have grown 575-600% since flower day 1. I kept the lights close, in fact too close (burning) so I did not experience stretching from light distance. Most of the stuff you read on this site will tell you to expect two to three times growth at flower. With co2 and optimal conditions I have experienced double the avg. with Stink's system and frankly am afraid to move to more sativa strains. I have started reading more about SCROG's because of the tremendous growth....I have been growing DP Blueberry which is like 80% indica. What happens if I go 80% sativa?

From what I understand, I face a more difficult task from seed. Clones are more predictable. Good luck. Plan accordingly.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 8, 2009)

Check it out! I just got the issue with my article in the mail. 

It's 10 pages long. All my photos they used are mine except for the opening shot and the center spread. There are 2 full page photos of Goo and Purple Silver.

They made a mistake and called my 6-hole unit the veg unit. They put the instructions to the veg unit but no plans...oops!

Anyway, watch for it on the shelf in a couple of weeks.

Also, Check out the 3000 watts of joy in my flower room. I put my other 1000W MH in with my other 2-1000W HPS lights. I set them up in a triangle layout. 

3000W in a 7x8 closet is amazing to behold! No more dark areas on the edges of my room. The MH will be a nice addition to the light spectrum also. It fills in where the HPS suffers.

So now I run my systems left to right with the new system going under the MH on the left. The oldest plants are on the right. I'll harvest the plants on the right and then the other systems will slide right to make room for the new batch.

Looks like High Times will be spreadin' the love along with all us StinkBuddies!


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stinkbud Reps on the article man been reading through here my brain has so much info its gonna freakin explode lol PEACE!


----------



## SOG (Apr 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check it out! I just got the issue with my article in the mail.


Congrats bro 
very happy for you, well deserved article!!!
proud to be a StinkBuddy student, cant wait to grab my copy


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 8, 2009)

andyman said:


> I prefer 18 on 6 off so that they have time to sleep and fix themselfs , rest and repair ect.
> 
> I have a buddy doing 6 on 2 off for 3 times a day so its like 3 days in one and he swears by it. but then again his plants seem stressed and he has some problems. but he is also using dirt too.


I will be switching to 18/6 tonight at midnight. I did so under the direction of AndyMan and other sources. Also, I had a bit of Icarus syndrome (lights were only 2" from the tops of the seedlings the moment they hit the air). So, I'm thinking they probably do deserve a little rest. I moved the lights up to 14" last night and it made a huge difference. The leaves have flattened and I've even noticed a little vertical growth in such a short period of time. They look so much better. I'll put some pics.

Here's where I need a little advice:
I just hung my 400W MH lamp, its ready to go. The plants been on a diet of 1330ppm of veg recipe for about 30 hours, with nothing but new growth. Judging by the pics below (2 strains, 3 White Rhino plants (little ones) and 3 Hindu Kush (big ones) they've been under light for 17 days, when Should I move them to the MH/veg container. Is there a height Threshold or leaf count I should be watching for? My flower area has about 5 feet of vertical growth available, but I want as much quality as possible. Any and all advice welcome.

Stink, congratulations on the High Times nod. Kind of like the Pulitzer for pot. Well done and well deserved.
Peace.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome Stink! I feel priveleged to be the first pupil of yours to do your system..well at least that we know of on this thread..lol


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 8, 2009)

andyman said:


> The evaporator is the little radiator that frost up. was it a self defrost or manual defrost. if self defrost you will want to take out the defrost heater so it doesnt kick on every 6-8 hours to defrost it.
> You need any help just ask. I service house hold appliances
> peace


must be manual defrost because to test it i filled my kitchen sink with water, put the evaporator in the water, cranked it up and went to bed. when i woke up about 6hrs later my whole sink was a block of ice.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are some pics to help gauge the progression. I took a pic with the little white stake (collar stays) that has the strain and plant number and then one with a bigger view of the plant. I'm not trying to hijack the thread, I just want to get this really as right as possible. Thanks again.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratz SB, this will be my first time buying a copy of Hightimes. PEace!


----------



## Raef (Apr 8, 2009)

Nor do I want to hijack the thread, but grew for years many years ago.........just getting back to it. WOW!!!!!!!! Too many bulbs to choose from. Thanks for any imput as to what brand 400 watt bulbs to choose for veg and flowering. My first post here also. again, thanks for any info.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check it out! I just got the issue with my article in the mail.
> 
> It's 10 pages long. All my photos they used are mine except for the opening shot and the center spread. There are 2 full page photos of Goo and Purple Silver.
> 
> ...


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Looks like High Times will be spreadin' the love along with all us StinkBuddies!




Congrats bro! I went to go buy a high times the other day for the first time in atleast 10 years, thought it was in this issue but next month... all good.. im gunna buy a couple issues when they come out!

Gettin close to putting the first batch in to flower , cant wait!


----------



## B0uge (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Stink, I just started researching a few months ago and this is the cleanest, easiest, most efficient system I've ever heard of thanks for so much great info! When I start my grow room this fall I'll be sure to name my first (successfully cloned) plant after you lol


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats, Stink! Wow! What a great way for you to reach people! I can't wait to get it - not on the shelves yet in my area! Thanks for being such a generous guy, a gifted grower, and gracious teacher. You are the best!!

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!

Your new light setup looks great! ...one step closer to sunlight. Maybe now you can get a decent harvest! haha - Seriously - what are you gonna do with it all. You got problems. I want that problem too!



StinkBud said:


> Check it out! I just got the issue with my article in the mail.
> 
> It's 10 pages long. All my photos they used are mine except for the opening shot and the center spread. There are 2 full page photos of Goo and Purple Silver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 9, 2009)

car washer said:


> Biggest mistake was vegging too long...for 27 days after topping once. Largest two plants were 12" and 13" respectively. Other plants were around 8" tall.
> Be careful on how long/tall you veg.
> 
> Good luck. It is lots of fun. Thanks to the Stink.


Thanks for the PPM input, I'll take them up faster... 

I MIGHT try topping one or two, but since this is so new to me, I'd hate to screw them up 

I'm a gear head girl who's good with almost anything automotive or mechanical, but lack the skills or knowledge for growing anything green  

I was inspired by Stink's seemingly easy system... If I can do this anyone can 

Thanks! +reps


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 9, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> you want to stick those seedlings straight into the veg unit. i started em off at 1000ppm then by end of 1st week 1500, then 2nd week 2000ppm.... heres a few pics of my seedlings at 28 days....
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Chef


WOW great pix 

I have them in the cloner right now, the roots are still kind of small only about 4"... I'll set up the veg unit, move them over. 

I bought the Hanna Grocheck meter that stays in the res. It only goes up to 1999 PPM, so I guess I need to get another meter to make sure I don't burn them. Or maybe 1999 is close enough LOL

Thx


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 9, 2009)

andyman said:


> I prefer 18 on 6 off so that they have time to sleep and fix themselfs , rest and repair ect.


Thx I gave them 6 off last night after reading your post. I'll set up a timer today.


----------



## Operation 420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good job on the HT article, that's freakin awesome man. I'm pickin that issue up for sure.


----------



## tohams (Apr 9, 2009)

Dumb question. The sprayer heads are 1/4" threaded. Do you actually hand tap a hole for each sprayer head? Or how do you insert the sprayerheads into tho PVC?

Thanks!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 9, 2009)

tohams said:


> Dumb question. The sprayer heads are 1/4" threaded. Do you actually hand tap a hole for each sprayer head? Or how do you insert the sprayerheads into tho PVC?
> 
> Thanks!


I used an 11/64 drill bit like in the instructions pg 75. one hole TDC as in illustration photos.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 9, 2009)

tohams said:


> Dumb question. The sprayer heads are 1/4" threaded. Do you actually hand tap a hole for each sprayer head? Or how do you insert the sprayerheads into tho PVC?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, if you can find a 10-32 tap, it will create perfect threads for the red misters.


----------



## andyman (Apr 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Check it out! I just got the issue with my article in the mail.
> 
> It's 10 pages long. All my photos they used are mine except for the opening shot and the center spread. There are 2 full page photos of Goo and Purple Silver.
> 
> ...


 congrats stinkbud
I think Im gona buy two of them mags so I can frame one.


----------



## andyman (Apr 9, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I will be switching to 18/6 tonight at midnight. I did so under the direction of AndyMan and other sources. Also, I had a bit of Icarus syndrome (lights were only 2" from the tops of the seedlings the moment they hit the air). So, I'm thinking they probably do deserve a little rest. I moved the lights up to 14" last night and it made a huge difference. The leaves have flattened and I've even noticed a little vertical growth in such a short period of time. They look so much better. I'll put some pics.
> 
> Here's where I need a little advice:
> I just hung my 400W MH lamp, its ready to go. The plants been on a diet of 1330ppm of veg recipe for about 30 hours, with nothing but new growth. Judging by the pics below (2 strains, 3 White Rhino plants (little ones) and 3 Hindu Kush (big ones) they've been under light for 17 days, when Should I move them to the MH/veg container. Is there a height Threshold or leaf count I should be watching for? My flower area has about 5 feet of vertical growth available, but I want as much quality as possible. Any and all advice welcome.
> ...


 ya ought to sell that 400w mh and get a few ho compact flourecents or t5 fluroucents. === cooler and cheaper to run + better color spectrum of light with the 6400k daylights


----------



## andyman (Apr 9, 2009)

tohams said:


> Dumb question. The sprayer heads are 1/4" threaded. Do you actually hand tap a hole for each sprayer head? Or how do you insert the sprayerheads into tho PVC?
> 
> Thanks!


no dumb ?s here
I use a small philips screw that seems to have the same thread. After I drill the holes its kinda warm still and the screw threads right in and leaves nice premade threads so I can remove and change them if needed with ease. The screw I used or bolt was from a dollar store and It was out of a little round box that had misc screws or bolts. but they were all the same thread size just short and long ones. Its way cheaper than a tap.
just my .02$


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> you want to stick those seedlings straight into the veg unit. i started em off at 1000ppm then by end of 1st week 1500, then 2nd week 2000ppm.... heres a few pics of my seedlings at 28 days....
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Chef


Yeah, Cholo - those look great! What are they? LA Conf, Bubba or what? They look just like some LA Conf I got on the line. I love the symmetry and the squat, short, stature! Easy to light up a plant like that!

So - seedlings, huh? What's your plan of attack for sexing with the aero unit?


----------



## Shrike (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the article finally coming out! Can't wait to pick up the issue as soon as it's out in the stores. And thanks once again for all the great knowledge you pass on to all of us.

Hey...have you managed to find a way to sell the DVD yet and remain anonymous? We're all waiting anxiously for it to come out.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> WOW great pix
> 
> I have them in the cloner right now, the roots are still kind of small only about 4"... I'll set up the veg unit, move them over.
> 
> ...


Hey Aero - sounds like you are rolling! You may not have to buy another meter... If the meter can display EC - you just need to calibrate it and then use math to do the conversion form ms to PPMs. Different manufacturers calibrate their devices differently when converting ms to PPM's - anywhere from 500 to 1000 PPMs = to 1.0 ms. Hanna used to use 500 = 1.0 ms from the factory. But I believe they now use 700 PPM = 1.0ms. To make a long story short (too late). If your Hanna does display EC as ms - you just need to figure out what 1.0ms = in PPM's and convert accordingly. 700PPM = 1.0ms is the current standard - I would suggest using that conversion. So an ms reading of 2.0 would equal 1400 PPMs - while your PPMs may top at 2000 - I would bet your ms reads well beyond 3.0ms.

One last thought - different strains respond differently to PPMs over 2000... I believe Stink has currently settled on an 'average for most strains' of 1700 PPM.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 9, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah, Cholo - those look great! What are they? LA Conf, Bubba or what? They look just like some LA Conf I got on the line. I love the symmetry and the squat, short, stature! Easy to light up a plant like that!
> 
> So - seedlings, huh? What's your plan of attack for sexing with the aero unit?


They're actually SFV Purple OG Kush seedlings i got from a co-op.. ( check thcfarmer.com they got em there direct from the breeder. ) although i got mine from a co-op here in socal. plan of attack in flower.. uhmmm. pray?! no clue.. was thinking of putting them towards the ends... not gunna have a full system running this first time so hopefully by the time the start to show sex the roots wouldnt have grown together.. other than that... no clue

once my Blueberry gets bigger ill post some pics.. still in clone but already throwing purple/blueish leaves  this ones gunna be a beauty!



EDIT: if your in so-cal id be more than happy to trade some cuts.. been wanting to grow some LA Conf



Chef


----------



## deeweromekoms (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear Mister Stink.
I was in the process of forking over a good amount of $$ for a comparable commercially available Aero system, when i discovered this thread.
That was a close one!
It would be far from an understatement to say the detailed information provided by you, and generosity in sharing your expertise, in no small way will contribute to my mental and financial well being.
Not to go in to much detail, but I now am able to put the following combination: square footage of residence/ my green thumb/ recent unemployment - to good use.
Did I say thank you? Thanks a Million!!


----------



## Raef (Apr 9, 2009)

or maybe point me to a thread that might be able to help........ thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 9, 2009)

How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


----------



## YaK (Apr 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


Free! (or really really cheap)


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Andy, they've been under HO T-5's from the beginning. I'm not as worried about cost as I am about doing the best possible grow (results/cost = value). I might try that as well and use the ballast in my flower room, its a HTG switchable. What do you think?


When should I get rid of the burned leaves? 

Also, two of the plants longest roots are almost in the water, what's the protocol for keeping them out of the water? 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks for the help with light. After 24 hours of 18/6, the two biggest HK grew 1/2" since yesterday. I'm using the little stakes to mark the vertical growth.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thanks Andy, they've been under HO T-5's from the beginning. I'm not as worried about cost as I am about doing the best possible grow (results/cost = value). I might try that as well and use the ballast in my flower room, its a HTG switchable. What do you think?
> 
> 
> When should I get rid of the burned leaves?
> ...


Pics didn't post


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 9, 2009)

one thing people forget to mention is that when u build something or fix something bought u gain confidence and education on that subject which will help u in the future
after building 2 cloners......6 veg units.....and 6 flowering units (building final 3 this weekend) ive gained tons of all of the above.......not to mention in about 4 weeks ill have my first aero buds..........im planning on the 2 weeks of sweet to finish off the grow......


----------



## Saladsmokin (Apr 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


i was in a cannabis club in cali today and they were chargin 15 for clones in rockwool cubes. I'd sell them for 10 or 12 to the dispensary.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 9, 2009)

Someone asked the question on a previous page, 'how to go from seed to Stink's aero system?'

Nobody seemed to have a good answer. I don't have cuttings (not yet), so i had to do some experimenting. This seems to work best. feedback anyone?

Step 1: germinate in moist paper towels for 48 hours.

Step 2: Put seeds into plugs in this floating tray. The trick, tho, is cutting the plugs into pieces first so they can be discarded later w/minimal damage to the new roots: I cut the bottom half off and discarded it. Then, I cut the top half into quarters (vertically, like pie pieces). The seed was inserted in the center. Then the 4-piece plug was pushed to the bottom of the tray hole.

Step 3: Fill the tray with 30 oz of tap water mixed with 10ML of Clonex.

Step 4: Four days later, you have 3" roots. Discard plug pieces (very carefully) and transfer to neoprene collars and 2" net pots.

Three of the four pieces of the plug will simply fall away when you pull the plug out of the floating tray. A few times, all four pieces fell off and left me with a perfectly clean plant and root.

The plants below are my first grow...Blueberry and White Widow...all from seeds. I'm following Stink's system to a t. I want to move the best 14 on the 16-site veg tray to my flower unit in a couple weeks........I need time to flower cuttings from some of my Veg plants to see if there are any males in the bunch. I plan to take cuttings before transferring them to flower. 

QUESTION(s): How long does it take for sex to show once moved to flower? (i'm afraid the wait is going to make some of my veg plants too big. Is there a better way to identify sex in my existing Veg plants?


----------



## repvip (Apr 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


 
Not sure.. I was able to google one time and find a bulk price.. dispensary would buy it (or sell it to someone) who would turn it into hash and sell it back usually for twice what it cost..

See how much they buy good hash for. Then figure that was maybe from 5% of the total dry trim weight (even less for fresh frozen maybe 3%). So if they buy bubble hash at 20$/gr and you have 2lbs of trim, which is 908gr.. should be able to produce on the low end 3% hash or 27gr.. on the very low end at 1% it is 9gr. If you charge $10/gr (of hash equivalent, since it is just trim) it is anywhere from $90/2lb for 1% return or $270/2lb at 3% and so on.. 

Somebody still has to do the actual work of turning into hash... whoever does that job typically turns around and sells it for twice what they paid.. i.e. $10/gr -> $20/gr why don't *you* do it? Make twice the profit.

Anyway I'm just throwing out numbers. I would guess they would easily pay twice for the finished hash than they will for the trim.... some dispensaries sell bubble for $80/gr from what I understand... so scale it up from here


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


cash from trash? yahoo! my buddy gets pounds of pretty good trim for $300 - from his club wholesale price to turn into hash. ...now this stuff has plenty of crystals and you can actually make a decent ounce or so out of the popcorn.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys..i just weighed my clippings and it came to 3 lbs frozen. what should i ask for?

there is alot of good popcorn in there that didnt make the cut...it could be worth something???


----------



## repvip (Apr 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys..i just weighed my clippings and it came to 3 lbs frozen. what should i ask for?
> 
> there is alot of good popcorn in there that didnt make the cut...it could be worth something???


I don't want to commit to any actual numbers!

From my experience I would count on ~3% from fresh frozen trim so that is an easy 40gr hash from 3lbs.. It's probably worth half in trim form what hash is being bought wholesale for. The dispensaries probably markup their products at least 25%?

Any numbers I come up with our based on how much they sale hash for. Which makes this almost impossible?? I've seen dispensary prices anywhere from 10/gr up to 80/gr.

If we choose $40/gr selling price, they probably purchase it at $30/gr. Trim would then be worth ~1/2 that amount or 15/gr.. making your 3lbs worth $600 or $200/lb. 

You see I made a lot of assumptions.. and took awhile to write--probably already a few posts in between.. oops


edit: just throwing in a few more numbers as that figure might be high? I have no idea. 

If they sell hash for 20/gr the trim would go for $100/lb based on the same calculations above

$10/gr and that would drop to $50/lb, based on the above. This I can say for sure--selling for anything less than $50/lb and you might as well give it away free!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 9, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> Someone asked the question on a previous page, 'how to go from seed to Stink's aero system?'
> 
> Nobody seemed to have a good answer. I don't have cuttings (not yet), so i had to do some experimenting. This seems to work best. feedback anyone?
> 
> ...



Great looking setup. I have the similar question, although I was under the impression that the 3rd to 4th week of veg you would be able to determine sex, cut your clones and move them into the flower room. BTW, what kind of lights are you using for all 3 stages and are your roots getting to long?


----------



## Jgoasnhja (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud and all the other buddies, its been a while since I posted but I just wanted to give you guys a lil feedback.
These plants are only 3wks old from seed in the veg system, and they are allready 12" tall!

DP- Blueberry
GH- White Widow

Stink I know you like to see the feedbacks of what you have done for us all so here it is. All I know is there are gonna be a lot of patients finally having good medicine and enough thanks to you!
My heart goes out to you greatly buddy!
Same with the rest of the buddies on here that have joined the ride on the stink train.


----------



## cackpircings (Apr 9, 2009)

SOG said:


> anyone recognize whats going on these stems
> are these roots or some sort of pesticide eggs
> 
> Thanks
> ...


The actual name is explorer roots, and are perfectly normal and a sign of vigor and health


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 10, 2009)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Hey Stinkbud and all the other buddies, its been a while since I posted but I just wanted to give you guys a lil feedback.
> These plants are only 3wks old from seed in the veg system, and they are allready 12" tall!
> 
> DP- Blueberry
> ...


Lookin' good! They grow so well in the StinkMachine. When are you going to flower?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 10, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey...have you managed to find a way to sell the DVD yet and remain anonymous? We're all waiting anxiously for it to come out.


Most likely it will be through High Times. They don't want to do anything until after the dead date on the article.

It works out well for me because I'm so busy with work right now. I just don't have time to finish editing right now.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 10, 2009)

Just curious...... have your plans been corrected yet?

If you follow the directions for the aerocloner \ veg unit and cut the pvc pieces into 7" lengths, etc.... according to your plans, you end up with a spray assembly MUCH too small. If you cut the lengths you indicate in your instructions you fail to account for the material needed INSIDE OF THE FITTINGS to hold the whole thing together. (ie. if you cut 7"pieces, after assembly only 6" will be visible, the other 1" is inside elbow\tee fittings and the finished product is way too small.) 

You need to add exactly 1" to all measurements of the 1/2" pvc for everything to come out correctly. If people cut according to your plans they'll be running back to the hardware store to get more 1/2" pvc. The dimensions given for the flowering units were dead on though. 

For example.... the veg unit plans read:

*Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*
1)Cut seven 7 lengths.
2)Cut 1 10 length.
3)Cut two 1½ lengths.
4)Cut one 17¼ length.

*and should read:*

*Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*
1)Cut seven 8 lengths.
2)Cut 1 11 length.
3)Cut two 2½ lengths.
4)Cut one 18¼ length.

Same for the cloner plans....1" to all. You may want to correct the plans you have linked/posted here. 

either way, I'm almost set to get rolling.... thanks so much for all the info! and if this all was corrected and I missed it, my apologies. I looked, but this thread is just way too damn long lol.

here are a few pics, nothing is fully seated \ glued yet but almost there....


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How much are the clippings worth? My club just asked me what i do with all my clippings. So far i have just been storing them. ( I have 6 big zip lock bags full in the freezer) He asked if he could buy them from me, i said how much? He said i dont know? i said i dont know either..lol anyone?


Go on Fleabay and buy some bubble bags for $50. I use a 4 bag setup.

Take your frozen trim and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with some ice. Fill it to about 2/3 full of water.

Now take a piece of fence post and start mixing like you are churning butter. I sit in front of the TV and do if for an hour.

Now take your bags and stack them together in an empty bucket. Pour the trim/water into the bags.

Drain the first bag of trim and save it to rinse again later. What's left will be Bubble hash. Pull the bag tight on the bucket like a drum. Now scrape off the hash with a spoon.

Put the hash between 2 coffee filters and put that in a towel. Press the water out with your hand. After you get most of the water out roll the hash up into a ball and put it back into the coffee filters and towels.

Now beat the fuck out of it with a rubber mallet! That will press all the water out. Take your disk of hash and put it on a plate to finish drying.

Follow the same steps with the other bags. They will give you a different type of hash.

After you are done take the used trim and do the whole process again. You will usually end up with almost as much hash on the second round. I'm too lazy to do it 3 times!

After you have all your hash be sure to play with it like clay. I like to make little hash animals. I always like getting a little head, so I made one out of hash.

My friends once made an entire chain link necklace complete with a giant disk on the end!

If you use frozen trim your hash will be so pure it bubbles when you smoke it. 

It also makes great medicine to take orally. Just cut off a small piece and swallow it like a pill.

You can also dissolve it in rubbing alcohol and use it topically for Arthritis.

Try it bro! You will be glad you did...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 10, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Great looking setup. I have the similar question, although I was under the impression that the 3rd to 4th week of veg you would be able to determine sex, cut your clones and move them into the flower room. BTW, what kind of lights are you using for all 3 stages and are your roots getting to long?


I've never seen plants show sex in three weeks. It usually take more like 6+ weeks.

It's safe to pull a male out of flower system for the first week. After that the roots all grow together.

I have a plant in flower now that I'm sexing. I put it on the end so it will be easy to watch and remove if needed.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 10, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thanks Andy, they've been under HO T-5's from the beginning. I'm not as worried about cost as I am about doing the best possible grow (results/cost = value). I might try that as well and use the ballast in my flower room, its a HTG switchable. What do you think?
> 
> 
> When should I get rid of the burned leaves?
> ...


Pull the leaves as soon as they show dead spots. I don't worry about the roots.

You would be better off putting your plants into the flower system with the light set to 18/6. They will grow faster and you won't have to mess with them again.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 10, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Just curious...... have your plans been corrected yet?


I still have to correct some of the mistakes. I forgot some stuff on the flower system too. I need to add fence posts to the parts list and show the lengths.

I've been taking notes while I make my video. The video will actually be more informative than this thread.

I didn't spend much time on the original plans because I didn't think anyone would care.

*True story...*

I posted the exact same plans, photos and instructions on a local NW growing site. Everyone immediately started bashing it and saying stuff like "I harvest 2 pounds every 2 weeks so you must suck".

I couldn't leave fast enough! I figured the same thing would happen here. Boy was I wrong. Everyone here is beyond cool!

It's like one big family...


----------



## Delusional (Apr 10, 2009)

yes, definitely good stuff here. good people. thanks again for all the hard work, you've saved me hours of troubleshooting thats for sure! I'll stop back after everythings up and running.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, fence posts too, I saw that. 

I was dumb and went out and bought the precut ones... got home only to realize they were a few inches shy of 4'. go figure. had to go back and return them and get the 8'+ lengths and chop them down.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 10, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Aero - sounds like you are rolling! You may not have to buy another meter... If the meter can display EC - you just need to calibrate it and then use math to do the conversion form ms to PPMs.


I think I goofed... I got the HI 981404N which seems to be PH & PPM only 

I'll probably just leave this meter on the cloner, then get something else for the veg unit. I like being able to leave the probes submerged anyway. Do you have a suggestion for a new meter?

I was also wrong about the length of my roots... Some of them are in the freaking water... Gotta move them today


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 10, 2009)

So, these plants have been vegging long enough? They've only been under lights for 19 days. Sorry to be a pain in the ass. Just paranoid. What's the benefit of leaving them under the veg light? Better yield? How long is too long?
Thanks again. 
Jagermaster.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 10, 2009)

veg for 3 weeks -> flower


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Great looking setup. I have the similar question, although I was under the impression that the 3rd to 4th week of veg you would be able to determine sex, cut your clones and move them into the flower room. BTW, what kind of lights are you using for all 3 stages and are your roots getting to long?


I have 10,000 lumens from HO FL's on my cloner and 400 MH on my Veg sites. I have two 14-site stands under 1000W for flower, although, i haven't moved anything to flower yet. 

I want to address the sex issue first. I was under the impression that you can't tell sex until flower. Can anyone confirm/ shed light on this??? thanks!


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

*True story...*

I posted the exact same plans, photos and instructions on a local NW growing site. Everyone immediately started bashing it and saying stuff like "I harvest 2 pounds every 2 weeks so you must suck".

2 lbs every 2 weeks?!?!? How the heck are they doing that? I've heard from a few sources that 2 or 3 oz per plant was realistic, although, there was no reference to the amount of time the plants were in veg/flower. 

With 14 sites being harvested every 3 weeks, it leaves us with a little over an oz per plant, but I figured it was due to the perpetual 3-week cycle (more smaller plants). 

What are these criticizers doing differently? Did they say?


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> *True story...*
> 
> I posted the exact same plans, photos and instructions on a local NW growing site. Everyone immediately started bashing it and saying stuff like "I harvest 2 pounds every 2 weeks so you must suck".
> 
> ...


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 10, 2009)

Drunk monkey... cool post man, I've been thinking the about the same issues. 1 variable your missing is the number of plants needed to achieve high yields. Its much easier to cram 200+ plants in a sog and come out with big yields but the risks taken with that approach aren't to appealing to me. Ill brainstorm this with you later. Cheers.


----------



## repvip (Apr 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Go on Fleabay and buy some bubble bags for $50. I use a 4 bag setup.
> 
> Put the hash between 2 coffee filters and put that in a towel. Press the water out with your hand. After you get most of the water out roll the hash up into a ball and put it back into the coffee filters and towels.
> 
> ...


Use *vinyl*!

Resin/hash/trichs won't stick to vinyl gloves like they will with latex/nitrile. Invest in a cheap box of gloves. It makes trimming and especially hash-making much cleaner. 

You will also be able to hand-squeeze all the water out of your fresh bubble. It will be just like clay at that point. Time to play!

ps - looks like the 90w UFO light is working great. I should really start an LED thread. The 350w panel is also working well. This picture doesn't do the 350w justice--keep in mind the light is ~3' above the canopy and all new growth is being threaded into the screen for scrog obviously. The growth rate itself is less than the 1000w light. However, there is no stretching and very tight internode formation. The UFO is about 18" above the veg unit.


----------



## repvip (Apr 10, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> I have 10,000 lumens from HO FL's on my cloner and 400 MH on my Veg sites. I have two 14-site stands under 1000W for flower, although, i haven't moved anything to flower yet.
> 
> I want to address the sex issue first. I was under the impression that you can't tell sex until flower. Can anyone confirm/ shed light on this??? thanks!


If you are growing from seed for the first time it will take about 6 weeks for the preflowers to show up in 'veg mode'. Male pre-pods show up a few days sooner on average. These typically appear around the 8th node.

Earl has a thread on the topic:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38684-micro-sexing-before-taking-clones.html
Earl if you see this--Thanks for all your great posts!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I
> 
> *True story...*
> 
> ...


i would like to know what site that was , so i can go thank those morons for sending the answer to my prayers this way!  


Chef


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 10, 2009)

Delusional said:


> veg for 3 weeks -> flower


seedling = veg for 6 weeks -> flower


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 10, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> seedling = veg for 6 weeks -> flower


Chef, Delusional thank you. Hey chef, I'm starting from seeds, would you count 6 weeks from the first two leaves that break the sol or is there some other technical differentiation between seedling and veg? 

Thanks a ton (or 32000 ounces)


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Drunk monkey... cool post man, I've been thinking the about the same issues. 1 variable your missing is the number of plants needed to achieve high yields. Its much easier to cram 200+ plants in a sog and come out with big yields but the risks taken with that approach aren't to appealing to me. Ill brainstorm this with you later. Cheers.


What risk are you referring to? # of plants that hit different legal thresholds? 

I haven't researched sogs yet


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been researching topping and LST. It appears there are positives/negatives to both. Can someone please clarify if these techniques are applicable in StinkBuddy's Aero/NFT system? If so, when? how?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bluesmurf (Apr 11, 2009)

repvip said:


> Use *vinyl*!
> 
> Resin/hash/trichs won't stick to vinyl gloves like they will with latex/nitrile. Invest in a cheap box of gloves. It makes trimming and especially hash-making much cleaner.
> 
> ...


Hey Rep,

For all of us who want to see real LED's in action! Please start the thread!

Thanks!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 11, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> DrunkMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > *True story...*
> ...


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 11, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I think I goofed... I got the HI 981404N which seems to be PH & PPM only
> 
> I'll probably just leave this meter on the cloner, then get something else for the veg unit. I like being able to leave the probes submerged anyway. Do you have a suggestion for a new meter?
> 
> I was also wrong about the length of my roots... Some of them are in the freaking water... Gotta move them today


That meter is nice! Use it until you can't... again, you may max out before you even hit 1990 PPM (My OG is burning at 1700) I was interested in something just like that - the constant monitoring is cool.

I also use Hanna - the multi probe model HI9813-6... when I got into growing, my mentor at the time insisted I get this meter... but tech has come a long way since then. I am not sure what is best these days.

Yeah - keep on top of the Stink system... I can tell you firsthand - I lagged moving my first two batches to each stage and I am paying for it now! The Stink system works too well! haha I have plants 10 days into flower that are over 3 feet tall. Light, space, etc will all be an issue for me.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 11, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> What risk are you referring to? # of plants that hit different legal thresholds?
> 
> I haven't researched sogs yet


Ya most people probably don't wanna go over 99 plants in there house depending on local laws. Could be a federal offense = many years in the slammah!

I've seen all 3 seemorebuds dvd's. His first dvd follows a SOG grow where the farmer makes 3 6x4 ft tents in a normal sized room. Tent #1 got 4.6 pounds, tent #2 got 6 pounds, tent #3 got 5.5 pounds. It shows you the power of taking 100's of clones and LITERALLY cramming them into a aeroponic system where they have to be thinned out during flowering. I'm sure by your YER formula that grow method would be tough to beat.

WIth that said..crammed Sogs are great for yields but you won't see me do one. I don't want to become some weed barron, I already have a good career. I just would like a lil personal smoke for me a some of my close buds. This is where the Stinkbud system is great. You get great yields from fewer plants and they're grown with super quality!


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 11, 2009)

everyone needs to take stinks formula and make it work for them........its all about adapting


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 11, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I was interested in something just like that - the constant monitoring is cool.


So if I went with the Hanna HI-991404 and did the EC conversion I could still have constant monitoring? The PPM still only goes to 2000, but the EC goes to 3999...

Possible?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 11, 2009)

congrats on the hight times article stink. very nice, as one would expect.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Apr 12, 2009)

I had been looking everywhere for something to plug up an empty hole in the cloners or veg units besides using a neoprene collar at $.50 each. 

Found these disposable condiment cups online...
http://www.acemart.com/product-view.ep?pID=823166







5 bucks for 250 of them, but the shipping tacks on another 10 dollars. Look around maybe you can find them local...or maybe snatch some from your local fast food place. 

1 3/4 inches tapers up to 2 1/2 inches.
_
Ok...now I've contributed something to the cause _


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 12, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Ya most people probably don't wanna go over 99 plants in there house depending on local laws. Could be a federal offense = many years in the slammah!
> 
> I've seen all 3 seemorebuds dvd's. His first dvd follows a SOG grow where the farmer makes 3 6x4 ft tents in a normal sized room. Tent #1 got 4.6 pounds, tent #2 got 6 pounds, tent #3 got 5.5 pounds. It shows you the power of taking 100's of clones and LITERALLY cramming them into a aeroponic system where they have to be thinned out during flowering. I'm sure by your YER formula that grow method would be tough to beat.
> 
> WIth that said..crammed Sogs are great for yields but you won't see me do one. I don't want to become some weed barron, I already have a good career. I just would like a lil personal smoke for me a some of my close buds. This is where the Stinkbud system is great. You get great yields from fewer plants and they're grown with super quality!



How many OZ each plant following stinkbuds??

is it at least 4?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you read any of the thread? 

_*"Harvest a pound every three weeks"*_

Lets do some math shall we?

14 plants per flowering table harvested every three weeks. 16 ounces in a pound.

16 ounces divided by 14 plants is 1.75 ounces per plant.

The general idea of stinkbuds system is to obtain a perpetual 1lb harvest every three weeks. I'm sure if you used bigger net pots & vegged much longer you could pull more but then you're defeating the entire purpose. I don't see the point honestly.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 12, 2009)

im starting off with 15 plants, its 15 female seeds so im only gonna get around 1.75 oz each for them?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

I am assuming if you're using this system exactly as specified, yes, about that. have to remember, all of this is being done in 2" net pots.... read the thread, I know its long, but it is informative.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 12, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I am assuming if you're using this system exactly as specified, yes, about that. have to remember, all of this is being done in 2" net pots on 3 week rotations.... read the thread, I know its long, but it is informative.



yea i read most of it, but somewhere it says plants could go up to 4oz i dont remember who said it i read it awhile back


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure its very possible. I doubt you will see a 4oz average per plant though. That would be three and a half pounds every three weeks. I would imagine you would have to completely redesign the system. Larger rails, larger net pots, longer veg periods, larger reservoirs, much more lighting.....etc. etc.

You would run into all sorts of problems. The extra root growth alone combined with the larger net-pots leaving less room inside the rails would be a battle in itself. A completely different beast.....

You're vegging for three weeks if you're following this system so I don't see pulling down quarter pound plants. I think a plant yielding a dry quarter pounds in this system would easily block the rails and possibly starve/kill neighboring plants. I could be wrong. If so someone please feel free to correct me, I would not want to offer false information.


----------



## imburne (Apr 12, 2009)

This STILL has not gotten a sticky?


----------



## SOG (Apr 12, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> I had been looking everywhere for something to plug up an empty hole in the cloners or veg units besides using a neoprene collar at $.50 each.
> 
> Found these disposable condiment cups online...
> http://www.acemart.com/product-view.ep?pID=823166
> ...


nice find SoCalMMJ, 
been looking for something like this, i think you meant $0.05 each


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 12, 2009)

i had something chewing on my plants so i went out and got some neem oil and sprayed em... 24hrs later i go in to check on em and they look like this.. curled up leaves.. no nute burn whatsoever. they still look healthy just wondering if the neem oil made them get like this? any clue anyone? thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Ya most people probably don't wanna go over 99 plants in there house depending on local laws. Could be a federal offense = many years in the slammah!
> 
> I've seen all 3 seemorebuds dvd's. His first dvd follows a SOG grow where the farmer makes 3 6x4 ft tents in a normal sized room. Tent #1 got 4.6 pounds, tent #2 got 6 pounds, tent #3 got 5.5 pounds. It shows you the power of taking 100's of clones and LITERALLY cramming them into a aeroponic system where they have to be thinned out during flowering. I'm sure by your YER formula that grow method would be tough to beat.
> 
> WIth that said..crammed Sogs are great for yields but you won't see me do one. I don't want to become some weed barron, I already have a good career. I just would like a lil personal smoke for me a some of my close buds. This is where the Stinkbud system is great. You get great yields from fewer plants and they're grown with super quality!


My last harvest was 27oz. Right now I'm running 12 plants per unit vs. 14. (it's a legal thing). My biggest harvest from one plant has been 3oz. 

I'm looking at 2-3oz per plant this next harvest. (except for the Diesel). So it looks like the next harvest will be at least 24oz. of the dankest bud you could ever imagine.

Right now I'm growing Purple Silver, Blueberry, Goo, Snowbud and NYC Diesel.

My next harvest will be even bigger. I'm running this strain called Goo that's a freak of nature. The colas are the size of my arm! Even the side buds are huge. Everything is covered in crystals, even the fan leaves! It smells just like grape juice.

Pot genetics is a lot like human genetics. Every strain is a little different. Within each strain you will also find different phenotypes. If you grew out a hundred seeds you would find a few plants that are stronger and healthier than the rest.

Out of those plants maybe one would have everything, taste, smell, high, etc...

There is only one Michael Jordan and there is only one Goo...

Imagine if you could clone a basketball team full of Michael Jordans.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> i had something chewing on my plants so i went out and got some neem oil and sprayed em... 24hrs later i go in to check on em and they look like this.. curled up leaves.. no nute burn whatsoever. they still look healthy just wondering if the neem oil made them get like this? any clue anyone? thanks


Too much Neem oil bro! It only takes a teaspoon per quart of water and a light spraying. Spray during lights off.

What I would do now is spray them with plain water a few times a day to rinse off some of the oil. They will eventually come back.

I did the same thing the first time I used Neem oil! More is not better when it comes to Neem oil.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Too much Neem oil bro! It only takes a teaspoon per quart of water and a light spraying. Spray during lights off.
> 
> What I would do now is spray them with plain water a few times a day to rinse off some of the oil. They will eventually come back.
> 
> I did the same thing the first time I used Neem oil! More is not better when it comes to Neem oil.



well that would make sense... thanks for the quick reply bro!

hey stinkbuddies, dont try and work #'s when your high! this will happen


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2009)

Started my flush this morning. Thought I'd pop off a few shots to show you how it's going. 

I have two strains that smell like grapes. When you walk into my flower room it smells like someone is soaking blueberries in grape juice!

Enjoy the photos...


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My last harvest was 27oz....


Thats awesome SB. I'm glad you keep improving things 

Damn that Goo looks frosty!


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 12, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Drunk monkey... cool post man, I've been thinking the about the same issues. 1 variable your missing is the number of plants needed to achieve high yields. Its much easier to cram 200+ plants in a sog and come out with big yields but the risks taken with that approach aren't to appealing to me. Ill brainstorm this with you later. Cheers.





StinkBud said:


> Started my flush this morning. Thought I'd pop off a few shots to show you how it's going.
> 
> I have two strains that smell like grapes. When you walk into my flower room it smells like someone is soaking blueberries in grape juice!
> 
> Enjoy the photos...


SB, where can I get either 1. Goo feminized seeds (the yield and grapejuice smell in my room sounds nice!) and/or 2. AK47 feminized seeds?

You've mentioned both of these as great strains (i've already got blueberry growing )


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Started my flush this morning. Thought I'd pop off a few shots to show you how it's going.
> 
> I have two strains that smell like grapes. When you walk into my flower room it smells like someone is soaking blueberries in grape juice!
> 
> Enjoy the photos...


Hello group. 
I've got the root tips of 2 of my plants beginning to sit in the water. Should I trim some off? Which ones? They're on day 20 from seed. T- HO 2ft 4 bulb, veg blend for nutes. I lifted them on the top of the pvc pipe to get them out of the water. The water level is just above the top of the water pump.

Any advise would be appreciated.
Happy Easter.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 12, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> So if I went with the Hanna HI-991404 and did the EC conversion I could still have constant monitoring? The PPM still only goes to 2000, but the EC goes to 3999...
> 
> Possible?


Yes - because 1.0 ms - measured with an EC meter is equal to 700 PPM (or whatever you calibrate to). So a reading of 3.4 on such a meter would be the same as 2380 PPM.

I just looked at the specs of the HI-991404 - and I think you may need the resolution of the 991405 - though I am not certain I am reading the specs correctly... the 05 is measuring in ms as I have been speaking (as does my Hanna), but the 04 model you refer to is different - I am not sure which one is the better choice for gardening. The 991405 goes to 20 ms which is the equivalent of 14,000 PPM!

Can anybody clarify the diff between the Hanna 991404 and the 991405?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My last harvest was 27oz. Right now I'm running 12 plants per unit vs. 14. (it's a legal thing). My biggest harvest from one plant has been 3oz.
> 
> I'm looking at 2-3oz per plant this next harvest. (except for the Diesel). So it looks like the next harvest will be at least 24oz. of the dankest bud you could ever imagine.
> 
> ...


You are the man! 27 oz off a Stink rack! Great job. 

I've medicated with Goo - had no idea it grew like that. I want to get my hands on some of that!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

I built the cloner and veg unit & I'm getting a bit of a leak from the 2" holes yet the cups are snug and snap into place. I cant see how they would be leaking unless the pressure of the incoming water is possibly too great ???

They were made exactly to specifications, minus the pvc measurement errors in the directions (I added 1" to all pvc lengths to correct it), down to the identical pumps. 396gph eco's.

Should I..... A) add more nozzles, or B) try a smaller pump ? Other solution?

they were also leaking from the lids a bit but some weather stripping and a night with a filled duplicate container weighted on top of it fixed that issue.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 12, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Hello group.
> I've got the root tips of 2 of my plants beginning to sit in the water. Should I trim some off? Which ones? They're on day 20 from seed. T- HO 2ft 4 bulb, veg blend for nutes. I lifted them on the top of the pvc pipe to get them out of the water. The water level is just above the top of the water pump.
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> Happy Easter.


Yo Jag - when are you moving to the veg unit? You may want to skip it and go straight to flower!

I lagged on all stages of my first two Stink batches - and am now paying the price with overgrown plants in flower. I had to cut roots to get em out of the veg units... works, but it's not fun! My wife is a good surgeon though, and all patients survived!

Grow on!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Started my flush this morning. Thought I'd pop off a few shots to show you how it's going.
> 
> I have two strains that smell like grapes. When you walk into my flower room it smells like someone is soaking blueberries in grape juice!
> 
> Enjoy the photos...


Just curious, I can't tell from the last photo in your recent post but are your pvc supports higher than you specified in the plans? Working with somewhat of a low ceiling and I was just trying to get an idea of typical growth from the rails up, light positioning, etc. Should be firing up the system in the next few days. Have a good Easter.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 12, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I built the cloner and veg unit & I'm getting a bit of a leak from the 2" holes yet the cups are snug and snap into place. I cant see how they would be leaking unless the pressure of the incoming water is possibly too great ???
> 
> They were made exactly to specifications, minus the pvc measurement errors in the directions (I added 1" to all pvc lengths to correct it), down to the identical pumps. 396gph eco's.
> 
> ...


Perhaps lower the spray bars .5 to 1.0 inch?

Nice idea to put the weighted container on the lid for shaping.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Apr 12, 2009)

oh shit SB made it into high times..Dont know if its been mentioned yet...but good job man

Ill be starting my set up soon. What fem strains would you recommend for your set upsh?

I was thinking about running some serious seed chronic for sure because of the weight but I still want some nice indicas or indica dominants for personal stash


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 12, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> They're on day 20 from seed. T- HO 2ft 4 bulb,


Hey Jager
My seedlings are a few days behind yours. Mine are 18 days... I moved mine to the veger yesterday. My roots were in the water as well...

The move went well, I was worried about stress but today I can tell they are still growing.

Try moving them.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 12, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Should I..... A) add more nozzles, or B) try a smaller pump ? Other solution?


I put down a layer of heavy foil paper, then cut an X first and tore out the extra paper. Mine don't leak around the cups anymore.

I built the PVC exact to SB DIMs, even ran a 525 GPH pump for awhile. I stopped the lid from leaking with 2" - 20ml pipe wrap tape all around the edges. Excess towards the inside the rez.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I put down a layer of heavy foil paper, then cut an X first and tore out the extra paper. Mine don't leak around the cups anymore.


have a photo of this for reference? not exactly sure what you mean


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Can anybody clarify the diff between the Hanna 991404 and the 991405?


I found this chart about the meters from Hanna. It looks like the difference is how the EC & TDS are measured. Temp & PH are the same.

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-83212413117752_2047_21127226


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 12, 2009)

Delusional said:


> have a photo of this for reference? not exactly sure what you mean


The foil paper covers the entire lid of the cloner or veg unit. Then I make cut outs for the 2" net pots so there is a little foil paper under the lip of each net pot. 

Mine leaked until I layed down the paper under the pots.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Jag - when are you moving to the veg unit? You may want to skip it and go straight to flower!
> 
> I lagged on all stages of my first two Stink batches - and am now paying the price with overgrown plants in flower. I had to cut roots to get em out of the veg units... works, but it's not fun! My wife is a good surgeon though, and all patients survived!
> 
> Grow on!


I think I'm going to move the 3 biggest plants (Hindu Kush) over to the MH/veg site tonight. I'm assuming it's alright to let the roots pile up on the bottom of the container? Anyone have any problems with the water draining through the roots, root rot, etc? 

Hey, Lion, when you say "lagging" did you just let them veg too long? How long and what kind of lights did you use for seedling/veg? Thanks for the help.

Stink, is there a right way and a wrong way to handle/trim roots. I've heard you mention that the roots are pretty hearty, but I don't want to cause undo stress. Any tips on handling them? Since I only have 2 sets of 3 plants, I'm just going to transfers lids with the plants in them when I move them to Veg or flower.

Also, my biggest has 6 nodes and is 5" tall, Hindu Kush, Does that seem normal?


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting a magnifying glass, what magnification does everyone use, 10X, 20X? 
Thanks again.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 12, 2009)

Just topped my plants for the first time....these plants are about 4 weeks into Veg (all from seed). 

I clipped the very top of the stem, right above the most recent pair of branches

They went from "super vibrant and stiff" to "super drab" in about three hours...they feel really limp and weak now.

Does anyone know if they're going to recover? Is this normal?


----------



## erasamus (Apr 12, 2009)

stinkbud, did i see somewhere that u were giving directions on making hash in this thread, or did any1 else see that and maybe remember what page it was on im sick of looking, or if anyone knows a good place to get directions with some pictures even, it would be greatly appreciated, i know i should just google it, but id like to know the source knows somewhat what they are talking about


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Just curious, I can't tell from the last photo in your recent post but are your pvc supports higher than you specified in the plans? Working with somewhat of a low ceiling and I was just trying to get an idea of typical growth from the rails up, light positioning, etc. Should be firing up the system in the next few days. Have a good Easter.


Yes the rails are a lot taller. I'm also using two rails instead of one. So now there are a total of 8 full length rails instead of the normal 4.

I attached another Tee and ran the rail between them. It gives the plants more support.

The first rail i put at 12" and the second rail is at 32". Check out the photos.


----------



## SOG (Apr 12, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> feedback anyone?
> 
> QUESTION(s): How long does it take for sex to show once moved to flower? (i'm afraid the wait is going to make some of my veg plants too big. Is there a better way to identify sex in my existing Veg plants?


hey DrunkMonkey , excellent post 
thanks for all your efforts and for sharing this with us

as for sex showing
here is one way to tell, in the event of the following conditions meet
if you seeded all at the same time, and the seed are all the same strain
you will first notice a height difference between males and females
unlike real life, the male sprout much faster then the female
at the same age you will notice quite a height difference
the taller ones will be your males, and will start sprouting nuts soon after 

where did you get the try and which plugs are these?


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> hey DrunkMonkey , excellent post
> thanks for all your efforts and for sharing this with us
> 
> as for sex showing
> ...


So, I'm taking some pictures and I noticed a couple of differences on my plants. Would the knowledgeable panel take a look at these and let me know if these are female calyx? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 12, 2009)

DrunkMonkey said:


> Just topped my plants for the first time....these plants are about 4 weeks into Veg (all from seed).
> 
> I clipped the very top of the stem, right above the most recent pair of branches
> 
> ...


[HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF].....sorry folks. I made a rookie mistake. Apparently, the water level in my veg bin went below the intake of my pump shortly before I topped my plants. The droopy reaction was the girls starving for drink. They don't like me too much right now: starve'em then cut'em.

Yeah, I was a bad daddy today!!


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 12, 2009)

16 oz off of 14 plants is 1.15 oz per plant........thought i was smoking too much for the earlier math
without co2 this will be tough...with i think its doable


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Apr 12, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> 16 oz off of 14 plants is 1.15 oz per plant........thought i was smoking too much for the earlier math
> without co2 this will be tough...with i think its doable


SB's only using CO2 in his flower room, correct? I didn't see any mention of CO2 in his clone/veg closet


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

Rookie question alert. Should you FIM or trim a plant before it's sex is determined? Any thoughts on which would be a better method? Any Fimmers or trimmers out there. 
Thanks. I've read 1000 opinions either way and some help from this forum would be greatly appreciated and respected.
Peace.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=40

Good luck and take it easy.


----------



## SOG (Apr 12, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> So, I'm taking some pictures and I noticed a couple of differences on my plants. Would the knowledgeable panel take a look at these and let me know if these are female calyx? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again.


they seem like fem, no nuts visible yet in the pictures you posted
(once you see a male developing, you will never confuse it for a female again)


here is what to look for (nuts coming out between the petioles and stalk)














here is yours for comparison


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> they seem like fem, no nuts visible yet in the pictures you posted
> 
> 
> here is what to look for (nuts coming out between the petioles and stalk)


Awesome info. I'll put up some more pics and keep a close eye over the next couple of days. Thanks for the help, again.
Peace


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 13, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I found this chart about the meters from Hanna. It looks like the difference is how the EC & TDS are measured. Temp & PH are the same.
> 
> http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-83212413117752_2047_21127226


They are both the same - just depends where you prefer the decimal point! microSiemans vs miliSiemans - 1 micorSieman (mS) = 1000 miliSiemans (uS)

I think mS is the more common unit of measurement in our application - as most books, and nute labels, for example, will refer to EC as 2.0mS rather than, 2000uS - seems more likely to confuse with PPM's too! Note 1000uS = 700PPM (unless calibrated otherwise)


----------



## ifixbax (Apr 13, 2009)

Quick question. If I am filtering/scrubbing the room with an INTERNAL activated carbon filter/scrubber, will it absorb CO2?


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been following this thread almost from the beginning (and now we just passed 500 pages!), and mostly all I have been able to contribute is questions asked. So...to offer something more substantial, I have created a PDF of the first 500 pages of this thread. Of course it comes out to substantially more pages in PDF format! This was a labor of love as it takes forever to remove all the extraneous info that shows up as you copy each page. I will update the pdf every 100 pages that are added to this great thread and let you know when I do it.

Below is the URL to go to for the pdf. It is just a tad under 40 megs, so I hope most of you have a high speed connection. It is a free site so click on the appropriate links to get to the download page. And only one person can d/l at a time, so have patience.

The neatest thing about having the whole thread in PDF format is that it is easy to search for anything by word association. This should be helpful especially for newbies to this thread, but hopefully the oldtimers find it useful, too.

Here is the link:

<a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/aga80e3/n/Harvest_a_LB_every_3_weeks_pdf">Download Harvest a LB every 3 weeks.pdf from FileFactory.com</a>

*Update: Here are two more links to download from*

Download Mirror 1

Download Mirror 2


----------



## SOG (Apr 13, 2009)

Shrike said:


> I have created a PDF of the first 500 pages of this thread.
> I will update the pdf every 100 pages that are added to this great thread
> Here is the link:
> 
> Harvest a LB every 3 weeks.pdf download from File Factory.com


Wow... nice work Shrike


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

You're welcome, SoG. You and Stink contribute so much to our knowledge on this board. I am proud to be in all your company. If there ends up being a real need for the pdf's, I'll be happy to post some more up in the day's ahead. I have your threads and some other contributors that stinkbuddies might be interested in.



SOG said:


> Wow... nice work Shrike


----------



## SOG (Apr 13, 2009)

Shrike said:


> I have your threads and some other contributors that stinkbuddies might be interested in.


very important what you have just did, I've had my share of time on the net
peps may not realize it now, but when they'd need it and the site is down
this is GOLD

btw: I'm your first copy downloader, i think


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah...that's why I originally started creating the pdf. I was so afraid that this site would go down or heaven forbid, go away completely. I couldn't stand the thought of all this great info...and it is fantastic info...wisping away into cyber oblivion. 

Cool...if you're the first one, will you make sure it d/l's and looks okay?

I'd appreciate it. 



SOG said:


> very important what you have just did, I've had my share of time on the net
> peps may not realize it now, but when they'd need it and the site is down
> this is GOLD
> 
> btw: I'm your first copy downloader, i think


----------



## Delusional (Apr 13, 2009)

find a new host for that pdf.....

_Sorry, there are currently no free download slots available on this server.

Please try again later, or you can *upgrade to FileFactory Premium* below for instant access._


----------



## SOG (Apr 13, 2009)

Shrike said:


> will you make sure it d/l's and looks okay?
> 
> I'd appreciate it.


completed downloading, copy looks great!
I'm prob not the first one to tell you this but, 
*YOUR NUTS* that's 2794 pages
Kudos bra


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah...I said in my post that it is a "free" site I posted it on, so only *one *person get's to d/l at a time. Have patience and you'll get it in time.



Delusional said:


> find a new host for that pdf.....
> 
> _Sorry, there are currently no free download slots available on this server._
> 
> _Please try again later, or you can *upgrade to FileFactory Premium* below for instant access._


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

Great! Glad you like. And you are the first one to tell me I'm nuts (on this website), but you're right, I have been called off my rocker in the past.



SOG said:


> completed downloading, copy looks great!
> I'm prob not the first one to tell you this but,
> *YOUR NUTS* that's 2794 pages
> Kudos bra


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 13, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Yeah...I said in my post that it is a "free" site I posted it on, so only *one *person get's to d/l at a time. Have patience and you'll get it in time.


I got it too, no problem. Almost 40 MB's worth of data total, but still narrows things down in this massive thread quite a bit, lol.

Thanks again for taking the time Shrike.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 13, 2009)

Shrike said:


> I've been following this thread almost from the beginning (and now we just passed 500 pages!), and mostly all I have been able to contribute is questions asked. So...to offer something more substantial, I have created a PDF of the first 500 pages of this thread. Of course it comes out to substantially more pages in PDF format! This was a labor of love as it takes forever to remove all the extraneous info that shows up as you copy each page. I will update the pdf every 100 pages that are added to this great thread and let you know when I do it.
> 
> Below is the URL to go to for the pdf. It is just a tad under 40 megs, so I hope most of you have a high speed connection. It is a free site so click on the appropriate links to get to the download page. And only one person can d/l at a time, so have patience.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! I can't imagine anyone having to start from the beginning of this thread. 500+ pages is fucking crazy! 

I need to write a book. I still have a lot of info to teach. Not to mention I'm always experimenting and changing things.

I'm doing another article for High Times on my 6 hole unit. It works so good I'm tempted on running 6-6 hole units instead of 3-12 hole units.


----------



## SOG (Apr 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I can't imagine anyone having to start from the beginning of this thread. 500+ pages is fucking crazy!


I've tried in the past to snake the thread for off line browsing 
and then edit it, an impossible mission
i quit before page 50 i think


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 13, 2009)

​ 


GanjaGreg420 said:


> ​
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/158688-dubb83s-sog-log-12.html
> 
> ...

















​


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I need to write a book. I still have a lot of info to teach.


You're posts in this thread read almost like a book. Each of your posts is very informative and come with a strong authority on the subject.

I'm sure if you just strung all your posts together and edited it, a book would nearly write itself.

SOG has taken the initiative to combine alot technical info of his setup in a very easy to read thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the mirror's, SoG. I edited my post and added them in. 



SOG said:


> *Shrike!!! copy this into your post*
> here are extra mirrors for the download
> (no slot limitation, just a 30 sec wait with free user download)
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrike (Apr 13, 2009)

You're welcome, Stink. It was "fun" putting it all together.

Hey, if you went to six 6 hole units, wouldn't that allow you to split out the different plants some more and allow you to run at the best ppm's for each instead of doing an average. Not that you really need for your plants to grow any better than they do already!



StinkBud said:


> Thanks so much!! I can't imagine anyone having to start from the beginning of this thread. 500+ pages is fucking crazy!
> 
> I need to write a book. I still have a lot of info to teach. Not to mention I'm always experimenting and changing things.
> 
> I'm doing another article for High Times on my 6 hole unit. It works so good I'm tempted on running 6-6 hole units instead of 3-12 hole units.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 13, 2009)

great shit man! this is being burned and put away in a safe place in case this site ever goes down... or gets moved over to stinks own site. (which i think u will need soon) this high times article will bring a HUGE influx of new stinkbuddies.


Chef





Shrike said:


> Great! Glad you like. And you are the first one to tell me I'm nuts (on this website), but you're right, I have been called off my rocker in the past.


----------



## blackdiva (Apr 13, 2009)

check out my page blackdiva and my aerogarden growing @ce (white willow/rhino)


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> seems more likely to confuse with PPM's too! Note 1000uS = 700PPM (unless calibrated otherwise)


I'll go back to the drawing board 
There has to be a good continuous monitoring meter that can go to higher PPM ranges. I'd also like it to have temps too since summer is coming...

I really appreciate your help Lion, Thanks!


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Stink Bud Im still confused on the sprayers you are using... Are they 360 sprayers or 180? I managed to get some 360 sprayers from Lowes but it looks like they actualy spin... I dont think they will work cause the roots will tangle them up... 

Could you find me a link to the ones you buy?


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 13, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Hey Stink Bud Im still confused on the sprayers you are using... Are they 360 sprayers or 180? I managed to get some 360 sprayers from Lowes but it looks like they actualy spin... I dont think they will work cause the roots will tangle them up...
> 
> Could you find me a link to the ones you buy?



Try here though I bet you can find them waaaayyyyy cheaper elsewhere. The spinning ones at Lowes will get gunked by roots. Don't use them.

(At least I'm pretty sure these are the proper ones, lol.)

http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=534


----------



## Delusional (Apr 13, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Hey Stink Bud Im still confused on the sprayers you are using... Are they 360 sprayers or 180? I managed to get some 360 sprayers from Lowes but it looks like they actualy spin... I dont think they will work cause the roots will tangle them up...
> 
> Could you find me a link to the ones you buy?


they are ezclone nozzles. it is mentioned quite a few times in this thread.







if you find them at a local hydro shop they are generally about .75-$1.00ea. kinda pricey. hydroponics.net has them for .50. I'm sure you can find them cheaper possibly but here is the link anyways: http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133005


----------



## SunKissedBuds (Apr 13, 2009)

erasamus said:


> stinkbud, did i see somewhere that u were giving directions on making hash in this thread, or did any1 else see that and maybe remember what page it was on im sick of looking, or if anyone knows a good place to get directions with some pictures even, it would be greatly appreciated, i know i should just google it, but id like to know the source knows somewhat what they are talking about


 
google has some goode videos on making hash


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 14, 2009)

well my quesstion was also to find out if 180 degrees or 360 was used...


----------



## Delusional (Apr 14, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> well my quesstion was also to find out if 180 degrees or 360 was used...


that was also covered I believe. ezclone nozzles are 360 degrees.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 14, 2009)

magnifying glass or small microsope?


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 14, 2009)

ez clone misters are only TECHNICALLY 360 degrees. when placed fully vertically and using high preassure they are probably perfect. But, any sort of angle, or anything around 40 gph/mister will result in a double fan spray that really only covers like 70% of the circle, leaving portions open at 90 degrees to the portions fully covered. You can help to solve this by adding more, or by overlapping the sprays. You can't really place these upsidedown with the same effectiveness, as they are designed to be vertically mounted. when designing your system make sure your not relying on one mister to cover a whole circle of res area.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 14, 2009)

stink (or any one else who knows more than me), i know you clean everything every three weeks, maybe i missed this but once you have a flower unit going do you let it go the whole 9 weeks before you clean it? obviously you dont clean the posts since the roots are all grown together but do you clean the rez at all or is it good for the whole flower cycle? 

ps, got my issue of high times in the mail yesterday, good job bro. i wanna be like stinkbud when i grow up lmao! im currently on a waiting list at the local plastic surgeon to have my hands surgically altered to look exactly like yours.


----------



## Kikatron (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry for noob question but, PPM=?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 14, 2009)

parts per million


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 15, 2009)

You are all over this Delusional. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 15, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> ez clone misters are only TECHNICALLY 360 degrees. when placed fully vertically and using high preassure they are probably perfect. But, any sort of angle, or anything around 40 gph/mister will result in a double fan spray that really only covers like 70% of the circle, leaving portions open at 90 degrees to the portions fully covered. You can help to solve this by adding more, or by overlapping the sprays. You can't really place these upsidedown with the same effectiveness, as they are designed to be vertically mounted. when designing your system make sure your not relying on one mister to cover a whole circle of res area.


Right on all accounts - and they can actually be mounted upside down too! Check out SOG's thread for detailed EZ clone sprayhead information (did I say detailed - that is an understatement!)


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 15, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> stink (or any one else who knows more than me), i know you clean everything every three weeks, maybe i missed this but once you have a flower unit going do you let it go the whole 9 weeks before you clean it? obviously you dont clean the posts since the roots are all grown together but do you clean the rez at all or is it good for the whole flower cycle?
> 
> ps, got my issue of high times in the mail yesterday, good job bro. i wanna be like stinkbud when i grow up lmao! im currently on a waiting list at the local plastic surgeon to have my hands surgically altered to look exactly like yours.


Yo Bro - the res needs to be checked daily for PH and PPM... add water and/or a diluted nute solution to bring to desired PH and PPM. Many Stinkers go weeks without actually cleaning the res... but others like to go 1 to 2 weeks. Botanicare recommends 7 - 10 days (of course they do!) It's nice to flush with water and/or Clearex in between res changes to get all the excess salts out and start with a clean nutrient slate.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 15, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I'll go back to the drawing board
> There has to be a good continuous monitoring meter that can go to higher PPM ranges. I'd also like it to have temps too since summer is coming...
> 
> I really appreciate your help Lion, Thanks!


No worries - let us know what you end up with!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Thanks so much!! I can't imagine anyone having to start from the beginning of this thread. 500+ pages is fucking crazy!
> 
> I need to write a book. I still have a lot of info to teach. Not to mention I'm always experimenting and changing things.
> 
> I'm doing another article for High Times on my 6 hole unit. It works so good I'm tempted on running 6-6 hole units instead of 3-12 hole units.


Yes - book would be welcomed! We need a new bible.

What do you like so much about the 6 hole unit, Stink? I want to try one - especially if you are so stoked on it!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 15, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> stink (or any one else who knows more than me), i know you clean everything every three weeks, maybe i missed this but once you have a flower unit going do you let it go the whole 9 weeks before you clean it? obviously you dont clean the posts since the roots are all grown together but do you clean the rez at all or is it good for the whole flower cycle?
> 
> .


Start off by cleaning it every 3 weeks.. this way once flower room is full all res's can be cleaned on the same day once every 3 weeks. ( or when u pull out oldest flower unit )

Chef


----------



## fishman (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey what size of little pots you have on the top and where can i get some? Very nice instructions man you rock thanks for your help i was getting ready to buy one.But your is so much better .


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 15, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Bro - the res needs to be checked daily for PH and PPM... add water and/or a diluted nute solution to bring to desired PH and PPM. Many Stinkers go weeks without actually cleaning the res... but others like to go 1 to 2 weeks. Botanicare recommends 7 - 10 days (of course they do!) It's nice to flush with water and/or Clearex in between res changes to get all the excess salts out and start with a clean nutrient slate.


thanks lionsroor, how long should i run the clearex for before going back to nutes?


----------



## andyman (Apr 15, 2009)

Shrike said:


> I've been following this thread almost from the beginning (and now we just passed 500 pages!), and mostly all I have been able to contribute is questions asked. So...to offer something more substantial, I have created a PDF of the first 500 pages of this thread. Of course it comes out to substantially more pages in PDF format! This was a labor of love as it takes forever to remove all the extraneous info that shows up as you copy each page. I will update the pdf every 100 pages that are added to this great thread and let you know when I do it.
> 
> Below is the URL to go to for the pdf. It is just a tad under 40 megs, so I hope most of you have a high speed connection. It is a free site so click on the appropriate links to get to the download page. And only one person can d/l at a time, so have patience.
> 
> ...


Man thanks a mil. Ive been worried about the site gettin taken down or all this info being removed. Just seemed to good to be true. I come back and look at stuff from many pages ago as I go along. That way as I add things like co2 I can just come back to read up before the instal.
again thanks


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 15, 2009)

I just weighed my second batch and only got 15oz. I want a refund! Oh wait, I didn't pay anything except that oz. I gave my best friend who has pain every day. But other than that....what? That is a pound. Oh never mind, I guess I am good.

Seriously, I was able to pay it forward to the best friend a guy could ever ask for and I DID get a pound. I tell you that felt better than growing my own meds. Thanks StinkBud! 

My state is voting on MMJ this year and if that doesn't pass then we get to vote on it in November. WHEN it passes my buddy and I are going to open a dispensary for sure and make edibles and all. We WILL name some edible after you Stink! I can't wait to get my copy of HT and my DVD.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 15, 2009)

No need to thank me, Andyman, but I do appreciate it anyways. Most people on this thread have been so generous with their knowledge that I am glad I could offer something of value. I'll keep the PDF up to date every 100 pages and post it at that time, which on Stink's thread doesn't take too long. And with his article getting ready to hit the stands in HT, we should see a flood of new stinkbuddies real soon now.

*Hey Stink*...is there mention of this website forum in your article? That would get them here fast...



andyman said:


> Man thanks a mil. Ive been worried about the site gettin taken down or all this info being removed. Just seemed to good to be true. I come back and look at stuff from many pages ago as I go along. That way as I add things like co2 I can just come back to read up before the instal.
> again thanks


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Put your finger in the hole and if it comes out wet then you are good to go.
> 
> This test also works on the wife and girlfriend.


I am still reading way back here on page 38 I think, but when I saw this I knew it was time to subscribe. 
Also, I just ordered everything I need to make a cloner and a veg system. I had to order online because I live in the boonies and its about 100 miles to the nearest hydro store. All I need to get is the PVC and the tubs and I will be good to go.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 16, 2009)

20 days from seeds. Rapid rooter plugs and all in the net pots. Under a 400w MH Blue eye Hortilux. Thanks again Stinkbud! Great Idea and thanks for sharing again and again!!!!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 16, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> No worries - let us know what you end up with!


I found this meter for $168 thru google... PPM to 9990 

http://www.gchydro.com/NutraDip+Tri-Meter.html

Good Meter


----------



## Delusional (Apr 16, 2009)

Just figured I would hop in for a quick update...... whatever you guys do.... do NOT get this cycle timer! It will not operate more than one of your pumps! I tried and it powered one single eco 396gph pump perfectly, daisy chain another onto it and only one would fire up. Anything else would remain idle....

Save $90, stay away!










I just bit the bullet and dropped $700 on a xgc-1e greenhouse controller by CAP. It's pretty badass. CO2 monitoring precise to ppm, light control, cycle timer for pumps, ventilation control, all sorts of nifty goodies. It should pay for itself quickly and I figure its worth the investment...


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow- awesome work man! I'm looking to build one of those this weekend. How much was the total cost? Any chance you can post some more pics or e mail me some? Thanks a lot


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 16, 2009)

Delusional- nice bro. been checking those out too. Looking forward to hearing how it works for you. Thanks for the warning on that cycle timer!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 16, 2009)

Rudeboy007 said:


> Delusional- nice bro. been checking those out too. Looking forward to hearing how it works for you. Thanks for the warning on that cycle timer!


anytime. if someone can save some dough from my mistakes its worth it lol, god knows I saved a bit from stinks posts here! lol


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, I have a aeroclone - aeroponic system transfer question. 

I grew my aeroclones up to about 16" of roots and the clones developed a new layer or two of growth before transfer. 

I did not anticipate how much stress it would be to transfer my aeroclones into the 4" round aero chambers. 

I noticed this is generally the stink method. My question is...

1) will my plants ever recover from that transfer?

2)how does stink do it all while in 12/12. I can barely get them to recover in 24/7 light still. 


pictures show the rhizoshere with wound up ball of root mass where i dropped them into the 4" chambers

Pics also show that wilting continues after 3 days of attempted recovery in 24 light. They were all pointing to the heavens while in the cloner. 

Gh 3 part nutes at equal parts - 620ppm

ph-5.7

40 seconds on 4 mins off

room temp = 65-70.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 16, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> Hey, I have a aeroclone - aeroponic system transfer question.
> 
> I grew my aeroclones up to about 16" of roots and the clones developed a new layer or two of growth before transfer.
> 
> ...


Looking at your picture from the top, they look fine. I've had some wilt a good bit more than yours and they ALL came out fine.


----------



## bigegreen (Apr 16, 2009)

Stink I have a question, what is your way to flush currently, I have sweet or clearex and I was thinking about a week of clearex and week of sweet. also you start your flush at week 8, how can you visually tell that they are ready to flush.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 16, 2009)

was wondering about the flush too
i bought a gallon of clearex and dont want to waste it


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 16, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> was wondering about the flush too
> i bought a gallon of clearex and dont want to waste it


hes just using sweet in place of clearex. check page 433. i did the same thing and have a gallon of clearex, it comes in handy for cleaning the rez's and everything, trust me it wont be wasted, i dont use clearex in my flush anymore either and i still go thru a lot.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 16, 2009)

Cloner/Vegger Question:

Stinkbuds calls for 3 weeks in the cloner then 3 weeks in the vegger.

Is it possible to use just 4 weeks to do this instead of the 6?

GrassyAss Mis Amigos


----------



## repvip (Apr 16, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Cloner/Vegger Question:
> 
> Stinkbuds calls for 3 weeks in the cloner then 3 weeks in the vegger.
> 
> ...


Yes it's possible.

I run 4 flower units with an 8 week cycle. Everything rotates every 2 weeks. 

In fact.. tonight is the unfortunate night.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok, i got a question for ya stink......or any of you more qualified folks. i have a 1000w hps with a 6' light mover. how many runs wide can i go? like 3 tubes/fence posts or 6? how far apart do i have to give em'? and how much of the 6' rail can i use before it doesnt help. i'm thinking my 6' long square pvc fence posts and about 4-6 of them together. and about a foot or less between each plant for 1 harvest of as many as i can get as opposed to the perpetual crop. i still run perpetual in my flood tables but i want a monster crop the stinkbud way. and i just need to know how much i can cram in there realisticaly. thanks guys/gals.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 16, 2009)

bigegreen said:


> Stink I have a question, what is your way to flush currently, I have sweet or clearex and I was thinking about a week of clearex and week of sweet. also you start your flush at week 8, how can you visually tell that they are ready to flush.


I just finished my flush. This time I tried Clearex for 24 hours and then 450ml of Sweet for the rest of the flush. I flushed for 6 days this time.

Watch for the hairs to start turning orange. After a while you will know from experience when to start your flush.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ok, i got a question for ya stink......or any of you more qualified folks. i have a 1000w hps with a 6' light mover. how many runs wide can i go? like 3 tubes/fence posts or 6? how far apart do i have to give em'? and how much of the 6' rail can i use before it doesnt help. i'm thinking my 6' long square pvc fence posts and about 4-6 of them together. and about a foot or less between each plant for 1 harvest of as many as i can get as opposed to the perpetual crop. i still run perpetual in my flood tables but i want a monster crop the stinkbud way. and i just need to know how much i can cram in there realisticaly. thanks guys/gals.


any advice is welcome, or a reference point. been reading from the beginning and wow, this sucker's long.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok... Tonight I looked at some photos here... Big Mistake...

My (hopefully) girls are *far* beyond the photos I have seen... My seeds cracked on 3/26. I didn't even buy my first piece of PVC until 3/28.

My plants are about 22 days old. Most of my plants are 12" tall  Their roots are heading thru the drain hole and heading for the bottom rez. WTF... Is this normal???

My PPM is currently 900 I'm using the same nutes as Stink... I'm started with distilled H2O.

Do I keep adding nutes and raising the light?

I just turned off their lights early tonight, because I think The Little Shop of Horrors is growing in my guest room 

Someone in this thread said put them into Veg at 12" tall. But does that work with seeds as well as clones? 

*HELP...*


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 16, 2009)

repvip said:


> Yes it's possible.
> 
> I run 4 flower units with an 8 week cycle. Everything rotates every 2 weeks.
> 
> In fact.. tonight is the unfortunate night.


Hey thanks for reply repvip, how tall are the plants at 4 weeks vs 6? I know every strain is different so a rough idea is cool. I thought I read you were trying out leds in veg/cloner and the 350w in flower. How are you liking the leds for veg? Were you using fluorescents before the leds and can you compare them? Thanks


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 17, 2009)

mr. stinkbud might i ask for your two cents on my question from the previous page. So far I have 1 vote of confidence, but hark, i have 1 question.

when you drop your clones into your system the roots are like 9 yards long right? So, how does that work exactly. Are you able to recover them while in 12/12 still? Mine are just now turning around and thinking about new growth aft er 4 days of 24/7 light. 

Thanks a lot for looking.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ok, i got a question for ya stink......or any of you more qualified folks. i have a 1000w hps with a 6' light mover. how many runs wide can i go? like 3 tubes/fence posts or 6? how far apart do i have to give em'? and how much of the 6' rail can i use before it doesnt help. i'm thinking my 6' long square pvc fence posts and about 4-6 of them together. and about a foot or less between each plant for 1 harvest of as many as i can get as opposed to the perpetual crop. i still run perpetual in my flood tables but i want a monster crop the stinkbud way. and i just need to know how much i can cram in there realisticaly. thanks guys/gals.


My plants are 7" apart but could use more room. 

I think a 4 ft run for your light mover would cover everything. Another light would be even better!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2009)

I went to get my MMJ license renewed yesterday. I found out that they changed the law so you can only have a total of *4 patients per grow site*.

Before it was *4 patients per provider*. So I was able to put two of my patients in my wife's name. That way I could provide for more than just my limit of 4.

Now I have to either find another place besides the one I have or drop two of my patients. There is no way I can afford another grow area.

So now I have to pick which two patients I have to drop. I'm crying as I type this. I just don't know how I'm going to do it.

I really care about these people...

I can tell you one thing though. My patients won't go without medicine because of some stupid fucking law.

Time to cash in some Karma.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> Hey, I have a aeroclone - aeroponic system transfer question.
> 
> I grew my aeroclones up to about 16" of roots and the clones developed a new layer or two of growth before transfer.
> 
> ...


I've never seen any stress on my plants when I take them to flower. In fact they go off big time right from the start!

Might I suggest following my directions *exactly*. Everything is on Page 75.

You need to use my nutrient formula. You will find that organic nutrients are better in every way.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Ok... Tonight I looked at some photos here... Big Mistake...
> 
> My (hopefully) girls are *far* beyond the photos I have seen... My seeds cracked on 3/26. I didn't even buy my first piece of PVC until 3/28.
> 
> ...


The fact is, if you grow from seed you are going to have one hell of a big harvest.

Even if you take them into flower now they will still want another extra week or two to start flowering.

Start topping them now. If you don't have your flower system built yet, now is the time.

As soon as you have your fence post system put the plants in and set your lights to 12/12. Be prepared for an extra 2 weeks on top of the normal flowering time.

Plants have to reach a certain maturity before they can start flowering. Just like us..

What you look for is the leaf structure. When the side stems first come out of the main stem they are symmetrical. For every side stem there is another side stem on the opposite side.

Once the plant reaches maturity the side stems will start to grow asymmetrical. One stem will come out and then you will have a gap. Then the other stem will form higher up than the last. 

When you see the stems coming out asymmetrical then you know the plant is mature enough to flower.

You will also see pre-flowers form at this time. Time wise you're looking at 6-8 weeks minimum depending on the strain.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> mr. stinkbud might i ask for your two cents on my question from the previous page. So far I have 1 vote of confidence, but hark, i have 1 question.
> 
> when you drop your clones into your system the roots are like 9 yards long right? So, how does that work exactly. Are you able to recover them while in 12/12 still? Mine are just now turning around and thinking about new growth aft er 4 days of 24/7 light.
> 
> Thanks a lot for looking.


When I get a long root ball from my veg unit I just cut off the end. The plants never even know it.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 17, 2009)

Very sorry to hear they changed the law in Oregon. I know from your posts that you are a very caring individual and that this is quite devastating to you. I'm sure a way will be found to make sure your patients are provided for. Keep a stiff upper lip, Stink. You do God's work in your own beautiful way.



StinkBud said:


> I went to get my MMJ license renewed yesterday. I found out that they changed the law so you can only have a total of 4 patients per grow site.
> 
> Before it was 4 patients per provider. So I was able to put two of my patients in my wife's name. That way I could provide for more than just my limit of 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The fact is, if you grow from seed you are going to have one hell of a big harvest.
> 
> Even if you take them into flower now they will still want another extra week or two to start flowering.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stink!
I'm sorry to hear about the change in your state laws. Remain positive, the answer will come to you. There has to be a Stink Buddy up there to help out.

I researched the seeds I'm growing. They are mostly sativa. (Hawaiian X Cotton Candy) X Neville's Haze = Monster trees.

I got the seeds from another MM patient who grows outside. I figured I would kill the plants my first time so I tossed them into the Stink system. I had no idea they would actually grow this well.

I saw the Uncle Ben's 2-4 mail cola's thread, should I use that as my guide? 

I have 6 nodes in 23 days


----------



## SOG (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Time to cash in some Karma.


check your PM


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 17, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;A free people claim their rights as derived from the laws of nature, and not as the gift of their magistrate.&#8221;

-Thomas Jefferson[/FONT]


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When I get a long root ball from my veg unit I just cut off the end. The plants never even know it.


ok that makes sense. About how long is joor root dangle as you transfer them from the veg unit to the aero/ntf system.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've never seen any stress on my plants when I take them to flower. In fact they go off big time right from the start!
> 
> Might I suggest following my directions *exactly*. Everything is on Page 75.
> 
> You need to use my nutrient formula. You will find that organic nutrients are better in every way.


wouldnt it be neat if we could tweak your forumla and actually learn something 2! haha just kidding. 

I am using GH 3 part as I feel they are all that I need. I bought some of the botanicare stuff, but never got into it yet. I will give it a go next time if these transfers die off...though i think its obvious that your nute formula has little to do with transfer stress.


----------



## untitled1 (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I went to get my MMJ license renewed yesterday. I found out that they changed the law so you can only have a total of *4 patients per grow site*.
> 
> Before it was *4 patients per provider*. So I was able to put two of my patients in my wife's name. That way I could provide for more than just my limit of 4.
> 
> ...


What is the definition of "grow site?" Is it address? If so, you _might_ be able to separate your house in a duplex with address 123 A and 123 B. 

I know it's a stretch.

Also, I just picked up the new High Times (I don't really know why, I've been following this thread for months and have read the whole thing). Anyway, because of this thread you've helped many more people than you could have ever helped by yourself.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 17, 2009)

untitled1 said:


> What is the definition of "grow site?" Is it address? If so, you _might_ be able to separate your house in a duplex with address 123 A and 123 B.
> 
> I know it's a stretch.



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]House Bill 3052, which took effect on July 21, 1999, mandates that patients (or their caregivers) may only cultivate marijuana in one location.

[/FONT] http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4559&wtm_view=medical


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 17, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I found this meter for $168 thru google... PPM to 9990
> 
> http://www.gchydro.com/NutraDip+Tri-Meter.html
> 
> Good Meter


Those are choice! I like the store you selected it from too! I would love to have those for each res!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 17, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> thanks lionsroor, how long should i run the clearex for before going back to nutes?


Check your PPM's as you flush with Clearex - they will rise as the salts are leeched and rinsed. Depending upon your salt build up - 2 or 3 hours seems to get the job done. More saline solutions will likely require more time. When the PPM's stop rising, the salts have been removed.

I just read that Stink used Clearex for 24 hours on a final flush - before flushing with Sweet for 6 days.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Stink - sorry to hear about your caregiver issue. You always do the right thing... we all know you have some good karma coming your way. I am confident you will find the answer.

Wow! I just picked up the June HT! Speechless - amazing... Congrats, Stink! The pics are beautiful and reading your info in that format is such a thrill - the glossy magazine and all with the "Stink Method"... 1 copy so far. Wife wants 5! (she's like that! - she loves your inspiration and positive, nice, attitude too - the world can't get enough of that!).

Thanks for for turning all of us on!


----------



## seymourxxx (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> So now I have to pick which two patients I have to drop.


Sucks man. But keep up the good work and keep racking up that karma no matter what the whim of the legislature is today. You've done amazing good work in your grow and on this thread. God love you brother!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The fact is, if you grow from seed you are going to have one hell of a big harvest.
> 
> Even if you take them into flower now they will still want another extra week or two to start flowering.
> 
> ...


Hey Stink, Stinkbuddies, 

Questions about topping. I don't want to waste anyone's time, but, could we talk about FIMing or topping? Pros and cons. My plants are 10" started from seed on the 20th of March (4 weeks). Pics below. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 17, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Those are choice! I like the store you selected it from too! I would love to have those for each res!


LOL... I'm gonna get a couple of these... Thanks 

GC Hydro has a location about an hour away from me. They are a pretty good store. I didn't like that they won't honor advertised web prices when you walk in... Maybe that is industry wide, but its a new thing for me to comprehend.

The guy that helped me there liked cars & my car so we got along great.. He went to bat for me and got me a good price on the grocheck meter


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 17, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Hey Stink, Stinkbuddies,
> 
> Questions about topping. I don't want to waste anyone's time, but, could we talk about FIMing or topping? Pros and cons. My plants are 10" started from seed on the 20th of March (4 weeks). Pics below. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys/gals.


I need to figure this one out too


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I need to figure this one out too


You two do know that there are other threads and even other forums on this site don't you? 


Seriously, this thread is long enough without continually getting choked by side questions that are completely OT. He explained very detailed how what he does from cutting to flower. Can we keep the discussion to particulars of his system please? Thank you.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 18, 2009)

Really? 
U mean, thousands upon thousands of forum pages on this site to sift through, not sure that the person answering is somebody who knows what they're doing or a monkey at the keyboard? I am using his design/system. As I'm sure you've noticed, there have been things that have changed, evolved or been suggested that have strayed from the grail. So, to me it makes sense to ask questions on the pages that I've been following. Sorry if I've clogged up the tiny bit of cyberspace here by asking questions to people who have already led me in the right direction on a number of occasions. If you don't like our questions or think they're off topic, don't answer them. 

I'm really disappointed. I thought u were better that. Live and learn.
Enjoy your remaining years.


----------



## grodrowithme (Apr 18, 2009)

hey stink in got the new issue of high times your article was a great read good job making it to the mag bro good growing everyone its good to be back on


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Really?
> U mean, thousands upon thousands of forum pages on this site to sift through, not sure that the person answering is somebody who knows what they're doing or a monkey at the keyboard? I am using his design/system. As I'm sure you've noticed, there have been things that have changed, evolved or been suggested that have strayed from the grail. So, to me it makes sense to ask questions on the pages that I've been following. Sorry if I've clogged up the tiny bit of cyberspace here by asking questions to people who have already led me in the right direction on a number of occasions. If you don't like our questions or think they're off topic, don't answer them.
> 
> I'm really disappointed. I thought u were better that. Live and learn.
> Enjoy your remaining years.


Are you really that selfish? Just fucking WOW! is all I can say to that.
Do you really think everyone else on RIU are just monkeys at the keyboard? Are you really unable to discern whether someone giving advice here knows their shit or not? He was asking about topics that has various opinions and have pages of discussions on those topics alone. 

Not only is topping and FIMing in the GrowFAQ but there's a sticky in the Advanced growing section of this site. There are many other people here on this site with many years experience. It only makes sense to ask specific questions to those that have the experience in the area you are asking about. Since SB isn't topping or recommending it, then it follows that he might not have the answers you are seeking. 

As someone that had to wade through all of the posts in this thread when you first got here, it should be obvious to you why I'm recommending getting those answers elsewhere. I don't _think _his question was OT, it was. Do you think it would be okay to ask about a soil grow here? 

You might not be concerned with clogging up this 'tiny bit of cyberspace' but others are. I guess you can't accept my polite, gentle request to stay OT but to be disappointed is ridiculous, especially since I wasn't even responding directly to you.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 18, 2009)

break it up....... seriously. This thread is too long and informative to be ruined and hijacked by a bunch of children. stay on topic or post elsewhere.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 18, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Hey Stink, Stinkbuddies,
> 
> Questions about topping. I don't want to waste anyone's time, but, could we talk about FIMing or topping? Pros and cons. My plants are 10" started from seed on the 20th of March (4 weeks). Pics below. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys/gals.


I've tried both but I stick with good old fashioned topping. Just pull the last grow site off of the top.

I've tried the FIM (Fuck I missed) techniques but it seems to give me *too* many tops. It would work great for a SCROG (screen of green).

By State law I have to keep my plants under 12". So I keep topping them as long as it takes. Sometimes I'll end up with 6-8 big colas.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 18, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> You two do know that there are other threads and even other forums on this site don't you?


Actually I do top my plants. I have to keep them under 12" by law. 

Your right about this thread becoming huge! I think one of the reasons for the popularity of this thread is the attitude of the people here.

Everyone around here helps each other. Even if the question has been asked a hundred times, many of us will still try to help (again).

It's frustrating to have to read through all the posts but it's worth it in the long run. It's even hard for me to keep up!

People need to have the freedom to post whatever they want here. I don't want someone *not* asking a question because they are afraid of being ridiculed.

The more you hang out here the sooner you will become a Stinkbuddy. Everyone is welcome. Many of the Stinkbuddies have become good friends. We help each other with more than just growing meds.

Sometimes it's as simple as an online hug. We need a new word for it, how about "cyberhug".

The StinkBuddies slogan is "Spread the love". No one ever said it would be easy!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there Stink...hows it going my friend? Man im lovin my new dabney blueberry,,its still has 4 weeks to go and its already packin on huge colas!

I had a quick question; when you hook your AC unit up to your controller, do you un plug the exhaust? I notice the outlet on the controller is for either ac or exhaust.

Another question i had was how much bottom trimming do you do to get such big colas?

I trim the bottom branches.... but i just cant get myself to do to much...and i think if i trimmed more ..my buds would be even bigger. what is your process?


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Stink. 
Appreciate it as usual. 
I remember you had to keep them under 12" by regulation, I just didn't remember if you trimmed them or moved them to flower at that point. What's the old saying? Arguing on the internet is like winning a gold medal at the 
special olympics, even if you win, you're still a retard.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey stink. Got the Hightimes mag the otherday. You did a greatjob covering everythink in the few pages that you were allotted. The pics were awesome too! Can't wait for the dvd as well. Peace.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've tried both but I stick with good old fashioned topping. Just pull the last grow site off of the top.
> 
> I've tried the FIM (Fuck I missed) techniques but it seems to give me *too* many tops. It would work great for a SCROG (screen of green).
> 
> By State law I have to keep my plants under 12". So I keep topping them as long as it takes. Sometimes I'll end up with 6-8 big colas.


but hark! nobody hast mentioned the almighty supercropping method for explosive seed growth & or stretching. 

DO IT!  bend your stem softly until it snap...then stop bend!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 18, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> but hark! nobody hast mentioned the almighty supercropping method for explosive seed growth & or stretching.
> 
> DO IT!  bend your stem softly until it snap...then stop bend!


I've read a bit about it in Jorge Cervantes bible, Have you had some success with it or are you looking for a guinea pig? LOL. My plants haven't yet pre-sexed. I should wait until I just have the girls, right? I'm concerned about the growing space. Will there be enough room horizontally on top of the resovoirs? How many plants would be the max growing this way? 

I'm leaning the FIM way because I would like to increase the yield by doubling the colas, but if I get a little too exotic, I don't want to exceed the grow space and risk doing something I'm not too familiar with. I also don't have a history of how these 2 strains will react to FIMing, supercropping, etc. 

I'll do some more research, but I think I need to piss or get of the pot (pun intended) before too long. Both strains biggest plants are at 10" and 5 nodes.

Real quick, is it common for the first two leaves that sprouted (cotyledons) to begin to turn yellow and wither away?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah I think I know what you mean about the cotyledons..you should be fine if your top new growth is healthy. 

I have done FIM, normal topping and super cropping. Not sure how you are growing, but IF you are putting a bunch of plants close together like stinks system then you will not want to FIM. Your billions of branches will soon cover each other and pointlessness will ensue. Try super cropping. It is very easy. Another advantage is some of your plants will be males or hermo from seed. When you pick those ones out you can super crop the other plants into the space where that plant was. No space is wasted.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I saw a good super cropping video on youtube. It was one of those Advanced Nutrient videos with that dickhead with the bad haircut who is always smoking joints. What a fruit.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 18, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I think I saw a good super cropping video on youtube. It was one of those Advanced Nutrient videos with that dickhead with the bad haircut who is always smoking joints. What a fruit.


I enjoy Remo! Sure he is a little over the top, but nobody else is putting out information like he does so I give him a wide latitude. In my book, he is far from being a fruit, I think Remo has shown more guts and determination than 99.99% of the growers out there. I suspect that Remo has had to stand up to some pretty powerful forces to keep his show going at no small amount of risk to himself. If anyone wants to check him out here is the website:

http://www.urbangrower.com/


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 18, 2009)

Won't super-cropping change the time cycles in the Stinkbud system? At present it's a nice'n'easy 3 week cycle. I was under the impression when you super crop a plant it needs a few extra weeks to get itself back together?


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 18, 2009)

How much total pvc is needed for the cloner?


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rudeboy007 said:


> How much total pvc is needed for the cloner?


Page 75 in this thread !


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 18, 2009)

Rudeboy007 said:


> How much total pvc is needed for the cloner?


buy one 8' piece 1/2"


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 18, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> buy one 8' piece 1/2"



my home depot sells 10' lengths, great for stoned assembly. measure twice cut once...hows that go?


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 18, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> yeah I think I know what you mean about the cotyledons..you should be fine if your top new growth is healthy.
> 
> I have done FIM, normal topping and super cropping. Not sure how you are growing, but IF you are putting a bunch of plants close together like stinks system then you will not want to FIM. Your billions of branches will soon cover each other and pointlessness will ensue. Try super cropping. It is very easy. Another advantage is some of your plants will be males or hermo from seed. When you pick those ones out you can super crop the other plants into the space where that plant was. No space is wasted.


I've got the same clone/veg setup as Stink but, I've only got six plants going right now, 3 Hindu Kush, 3 White Rhino. They've covered the entire top of the container. I think I'll play it safe probably just top them this time. Maybe the last one I move over I'll get a little tricky with. It's probably going to be my smallest Rhino, he's kind of a runt comparatively speaking to the rest. If supercropping or FIMing help her out, great, if not, small price for experience.

I'm still looking for some pre-flowers to determine sex. 
Thanks for all the help.

Quick story about Stink's High Times Issue. 

I finally got a chance to run some errands so I go to the mall that has the Barnes and Nobles. I grab the issue, congrats again Stink, and wait in line. When it's my turn, the clerk says hello and asks me if I found everything ok. When she realizes what I'm buying, she says "Oh what a great issue, you'll love the part about aeroponic cloner set up". I told her about the website and she said she'd check it out. I just thought I'd let Stink know he's even loved at Barnes and Nobles. LOL.


I'll throw some pictures up by tomorrow night. 
Anybody else in Washington state going to the Cannabis Cup Monday?


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL lady clerk experimenting with aeroponic cloning...did you get her number? thats basically a 1 in a mill.

I assume this is the April issue?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello everyone!

ok i got my mind set on following stinkbud's system...

I actually have already started and right now its the 3rd day into my project... i was wondering should i start a new thread posting pictures day by day on my project or just post here?


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> i was wondering should i start a new thread posting pictures day by day on my project or just post here?


I was wondering the same thing when I first started my Stinkbud system. What I have ended up doing is just use this thread to help out or post when I am having trouble finding the answer to a problem. 
I have thought of doing a thread in the Journals Forum so as not to clutter up this thread.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 18, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I first started my Stinkbud system. What I have ended up doing is just use this thread to help out or post when I am having trouble finding the answer to a problem.
> I have thought of doing a thread in the Journals Forum so as not to clutter up this thread.



what is your problem? ill help if i can


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 18, 2009)

We LOVE pictures here! 

Posting a couple times with your new set-up and how it's looking is great!

A journal is good too. If you ever have a problem or a question everything is all laid out already and you have folks that "know" your system so to speak from following your journal and and more able to help. Every journal I've done, I always am going back to look at dates and when I did things before, etc.


----------



## bigegreen (Apr 18, 2009)

more pics of the garden


----------



## Shrike (Apr 18, 2009)

Where in Washington is the Cannabis Cup being held?



Jagermaster said:


> Anybody else in Washington state going to the Cannabis Cup Monday?


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 18, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Where in Washington is the Cannabis Cup being held?


Is it going to be in Seattle? I haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 18, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey there Stink...hows it going my friend? Man im lovin my new dabney blueberry,,its still has 4 weeks to go and its already packin on huge colas!
> 
> I had a quick question; when you hook your AC unit up to your controller, do you un plug the exhaust? I notice the outlet on the controller is for either ac or exhaust.


I was just talking to my friend about installing my A/C and more power.

I'll use the thermostat on the A/C and just leave it on 86. I'll keep my exhaust fan connected to my controller. I set it high enough that it will only come on in an emergency.


> Another question i had was how much bottom trimming do you do to get such big colas?
> 
> I trim the bottom branches.... but i just cant get myself to do to much...and i think if i trimmed more ..my buds would be even bigger. what is your process?


I pull all the bottom leaves and small stems off when I take them into the flower room. I haven't had much popcorn buds lately with 3-1000W lights. The light really penetrates everywhere now. 

After 3 weeks I harvest and pull the old system out. This gives me enough room to work. I pull any dead or dying leaves off. I also finish tying up the branches to the supports.

You're going to love the taste of Blueberry. Still my favorite after all these years.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> ok i got my mind set on following stinkbud's system...
> 
> I actually have already started and right now its the 3rd day into my project... i was wondering should i start a new thread posting pictures day by day on my project or just post here?


Personally I love to see everyone's photos. In fact I'm more proud of some of the StinkBuddies grows than my own. I feel like a proud father when I see everyone's success. 

Some of the guys like Dirthawker have started there own thread. Having your own thread is cool because you can post a lot of your own knowledge and experiences that may have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 18, 2009)

bigegreen said:


> stink here are pics at end of week 6 beginning of 7 started from seed and vegged to long, I have 3 systems, and I had to use two of the systems to hold about 10 total plants, they are huge.
> 
> Anyways I am getting anxious to start my flush, let me know where I am at. I think I am about ready and would like to start now if you think they look ready
> 
> ...


Nice bro! All of them look ready to flush except one. My guess is it's the WW? Anyway the others are all ready.

Try this method of flushing. Drain and refill your res with plain water. Let the pump run constantly for 3-4 hours. Now drain the res and refill with water and 450ml of Clearex. Let that run overnight on the normal timer.

Drain and fill your res with water and add 450ml of Sweet. PH the water and let her go for a week. All you have to do is keep the res filled at this point.

When the leaves turn yellow and the trichromes start turning amber you are ready for harvest.

You're going to be stoked with the taste bro!!!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 18, 2009)

If you bought the fence post online can someone post the website... i been searching for hours


----------



## Shrike (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey NewHiddenGrower...here is one place I know you can get both 4" and 5" posts...http://stores.shop.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ5814524



NewHiddenGrower said:


> If you bought the fence post online can someone post the website... i been searching for hours


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> If you bought the fence post online can someone post the website... i been searching for hours


These guys had the best price on shipping and about the lowest price for the 40" that I got.
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-CHAIN-LINK-SUPPLY__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 19, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> These guys had the best price on shipping and about the lowest price for the 40" that I got.
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-CHAIN-LINK-SUPPLY__W0QQ_armrsZ1



ok thank you. Now if you dont mind what exactly is the product called?


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> ok thank you


strange, it worked for me again in a different browser. 
Try searching for item# 320039949427


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 19, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> strange, it worked for me again in a different browser.
> Try searching for item# 320039949427



this is what showed up
http://cgi.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-AND-RAILING-POST-NEW-4x4x6_W0QQitemZ320039949427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320039949427&_trksid=p4634.m351.l1262


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> this is what showed up
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-AND-RAILING-POST-NEW-4x4x6_W0QQitemZ320039949427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320039949427&_trksid=p4634.m351.l1262


Yep, that's a 4x4x6' 
For other sizes, click on their Store on the right.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 19, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Yep, that's a 4x4x6'
> For other sizes, click on their Store on the right.



i know im getting annoying now, but how come it looks nothing like stink buds fence?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 19, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> LOL... I'm gonna get a couple of these... Thanks
> 
> GC Hydro has a location about an hour away from me. They are a pretty good store. I didn't like that they won't honor advertised web prices when you walk in... Maybe that is industry wide, but its a new thing for me to comprehend.
> 
> The guy that helped me there liked cars & my car so we got along great.. He went to bat for me and got me a good price on the grocheck meter


Yeah - you gotta wrestle with em on that one... they usually honor the web price with shipping... start there and work down if you can. I hate that - but everybody is trying to make a living... getting to put your hands on something before buying it is also nice. If you frequent a shop, the deals will get even better and they start to kick you down sample nutes, t-shirts and other stuff... My local shop let me BORROW a light one time when I had an issue... you don't get service like that on the web.

Cars, cars, cars... you bonded!

Glad to hear you worked at a reasonable deal. Can't wait to see 'em in action!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 19, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I enjoy Remo! Sure he is a little over the top, but nobody else is putting out information like he does so I give him a wide latitude. In my book, he is far from being a fruit, I think Remo has shown more guts and determination than 99.99% of the growers out there. I suspect that Remo has had to stand up to some pretty powerful forces to keep his show going at no small amount of risk to himself. If anyone wants to check him out here is the website:
> 
> http://www.urbangrower.com/


Yeah - he rocks! Just like Stink - the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> If you bought the fence post online can someone post the website... i been searching for hours


I cannot see shipping something like this..... Any home depot or lowes has these, especially this time of year. I found mine at home depot in sections a bit over 8'. I just measured two 4' sections out of each, cut, done. They were $22 per 8'+ length, only needed three for the complete flowering units.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats up Stinkbuddies, so this is something that was mentioned a few hundred pages back.. I started a thread for all of us stinkbuddies to pretty much exchange notes on the strains we're running. which ones work/dont work w this system and what not.. so here it is.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185435-stinkbud-method-strain-compatability-guide.html#post2394539

Pretty soon we will have a ton of strains dialed in and we are all using the same system.. how sweet would it be to be able to pull up a list and see all the info we need. 


Chef


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I cannot see shipping something like this..... Any home depot or lowes has these, especially this time of year. I found mine at home depot in sections a bit over 8'. I just measured two 4' sections out of each, cut, done. They were $22 per 8'+ length, only needed three for the complete flowering units.


Not a single Lowes or Home depot has the 4" posts anywhere in Colorado. I actually got them pretty cheap including the shipping from NY. 

I got 8 5 footers to build my "Stinkbud Max" units. Eight - 4" x 4" x 5foot and 16 end caps shipped to Colorado for 140 total. That works out to 17.50 each and 16 free caps  

Email this guy with what you want and he'll do better than his ebay rates. [email protected]

Or just call him...
Chris Vanderlay

Boundary Fence & Railing Systems Inc.
131-02 Jamaica Avenue
Richmond Hill, NY 11418

www.BoundaryFence.net
www.BuyVinylFence.com
www.BuyAluminumFence.com
www.BuyChainLinkFence.com
www.FenceSlat.com

1-800-628-8928

There ya go fence post guy... free plug for giving the stinkbuddies the hookup.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 19, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Where in Washington is the Cannabis Cup being held?


I won't find out until later tonight. Secret squirrel shit, I guess. I'll give an update tomorrow night. If I remember. 


Which reminds me, if you could choose any strain in the world and it was available, what would it be? They sell clones and feminized seeds at this event (technically they are "given" away with a "donation")

Any suggestions?


----------



## Scuba (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude that sux you can't find that post, it took me days and alot of driving looking for it. I just finished my system a few days ago. Breaking the cherry on my new system as I type. Fix most of the leaks and works beautifuly. The only thing that pissed me off is a good cycle timer is 80- 200 bucks


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

nice find! not too bad for having them shipped. I spent about $70 for mine with caps.


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 19, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Not a single Lowes or Home depot has the 4" posts anywhere in Colorado. I actually got them pretty cheap including the shipping from NY.
> 
> I got 8 5 footers to build my "Stinkbud Max" units. Eight - 4" x 4" x 5foot and 16 end caps shipped to Colorado for 140 total. That works out to 17.50 each and 16 free caps



How do they get shipped, in a cardboard box of some sort, or just wrapped in plastic?

I ask because if you live in an apartment or condo it would look pretty wierd having fence posts delivered.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

If its ANYTHING for the construction of a grow room or equipment I would suggest having it shipped elsewhere..... I don't like having anything shipped to my grow location that cannot be explained. Fence posts cannot be explained when living in a apartment complex.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Dude that sux you can't find that post, it took me days and alot of driving looking for it. I just finished my system a few days ago. Breaking the cherry on my new system as I type. Fix most of the leaks and works beautifuly. The only thing that pissed me off is a good cycle timer is 80- 200 bucks


Yeah, honestly out of all the reading and planning thats the one piece that caught me off guard. There wasnt much mentioned about any timers here so by the time I got to the point I needed to obtain one that would cycle so short I nearly shit when I saw the prices.... I ended up going all out and paying $700 for the XGC-1 Extreme Greenhouse Controller which pretty much does everything including repeat cycle timing for the pumps, ventilation control, and even CO2 monitoring so I can keep my room at 1500ppm when lights are on.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Yeah, honestly out of all the reading and planning thats the one piece that caught me off guard. There wasnt much mentioned about any timers here so by the time I got to the point I needed to obtain one that would cycle so short I nearly shit when I saw the prices.... I ended up going all out and paying $700 for the XGC-1 Extreme Greenhouse Controller which pretty much does everything including repeat cycle timing for the pumps, ventilation control, and even CO2 monitoring so I can keep my room at 1500ppm when lights are on.


I hope you realize it does not monitor CO2 but only controls it by timer. If you want total control, you need a PPM monitor. CAP makes two models, the PPM-1c and PPM-3.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you realize that you are *wrong*. You're talking about the cheaper model, the CGC-1, Not the XGC-1. The description is shared for both models since they are similar, but the difference IS explained if you keep reading said description. Thanks though!

_"The CGC-1 can be upgraded to Part Per Million accuracy by plugging in the PPM-1c CO2 monitor. The CGC-1 is rated for 15 amps @ 120 volts. The XGC-1 has the addition of Fuzzy Logic(tm) CO2 control *built in*! Fuzzy Logic(tm) can be compared to a good driver. As a good driver approaches a red light, he or she applies the brakes to gradually slow down BEFORE getting to the intersection. Fuzzy Logic(tm) uses the same idea to keep the CO2 level at your desired setting, without going over the set point.__"_


_"The XGC combines an extremely accurate infrared CO2 sensor with a state-of &#8211;the-art Fuzzy Logic module to give you the most precise
method of controlling supplemental CO2. SIMPLY SET IT&#8230; AND FORGET IT!"_





link:
http://www.gchydro.com/XGC-1+Xtreme+Greenhouse+Controller+from+C.A.P..html

pdf manual: 
http://www.randmsupply.com/images/link/XGC-1eInstructions.pdf


*It's okay...... I still love you.*


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 19, 2009)

YEA bro thats the one im gettin!!!!!!!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> YEA bro thats the one im gettin!!!!!!!


Yeah, spent quite some time doing some research. This seemed like the best overall value considering the other modular systems would end up costing well over $1500 or more once all the addons were purchased to complete the very same tasks this will control. Seemed like an easy choice.


----------



## repvip (Apr 19, 2009)

Sparat1k--thanks for taking an interest in my LED shit! I plan on starting my own thread soon for easier viewing. I post here often enough, but I'm guessing it's too hard to remember the specifics of what all is going on in my neck of the woods. I just need time... In the meantime here is an update.

Pics are mainly of the LED. Some with the other light off, some not. White balance is impossible to adjust with both lights on. I rarely take pictures with the 1000w HPS off, but here are some with just the 350w LED panel gowing. It can give you an idea on the amount of penetration this light puts out. Obviously not as penetrating as traditional HID. 

However, incoporating a light mover is most essential with LED and I plan on doing so this week... this should easily triple the growth. This allows me to lower the LED (less coverage, better intensity) and still cover more area.... duh  I am very excited for this.

Basic info: utilizing 4 stinkbud flower systems on 2 week rotations. Flower units start on the right, under the LED, and transition left, finishing under the HPS. The 3rd unit, currently, is the first unit to have gotten full LED treatment (meaning 4 weeks under the LED in flower room) and it looks amazing.. Scrog with LED.... super sweet. Lots of bud sites... hope they finish up nicely under the HPS 

Don't pay attention to unit 4.. it had an accident and I'm just seeing what develops. Unit 1 was just placed and unit 2 is starting week 3 under the LED.

Finally... I know I showed off this UFO pic before, but seriously. If this doesn't prove what LEDs are capable of (at least in vegetative)... now wait till I show you what they can do for flower. Too bad there isn't a marijuana scientific journal to submit this research too hehe oh and a little more trivia the plants in unit 1 are the same plants from the UFO pic (the last pic with the vegetative unit under the 90w UFO led) but were under the UFO for 2 weeks.

ps - the new stinkbud flush using sweet is most excellent!


----------



## Marijuana101 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you please email me a list of everything you bought and where I can get it. I am so doing this!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sparat1k--thanks for taking an interest in my LED shit! I plan on starting my own thread soon for easier viewing. I post here often enough, but I'm guessing it's too hard to remember the specifics of what all is going on in my neck of the woods. I just need time... In the meantime here is an update.
> 
> Pics are mainly of the LED. Some with the other light off, some not. White balance is impossible to adjust with both lights on. I rarely take pictures with the 1000w HPS off, but here are some with just the 350w LED panel gowing. It can give you an idea on the amount of penetration this light puts out. Obviously not as penetrating as traditional HID.
> 
> ...


Nice, Bra! You are growing in the future - LED's will likely be the way we all do it one day... looks like sooner than later, judging from your success. Looks great, keep us posted with pics!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 20, 2009)

Marijuana101 said:


> Can you please email me a list of everything you bought and where I can get it. I am so doing this!!!!!!!!


there are detailed instructions and part lists all over this thread. nobody is going to email you information you can find right here 

good luck!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Yeah, spent quite some time doing some research. This seemed like the best overall value considering the other modular systems would end up costing well over $1500 or more once all the addons were purchased to complete the very same tasks this will control. Seemed like an easy choice.


Love the controller! THE BRAIN!

So... how exactly are you guys going to hook this up with all of your equipment? 

So... you wire 240 for the lights, and then you also hardwire 15A circuits for each big device that requires such a load (AC, dehumidifier, exhaust fan), or will you be using some sort of relay to kick the big items on and off?

I ask, as I have been noodling with a similar device from Sentinel - the CHHC-1 - which does not include light timer, etc, but has integrated CO2 sensor. (I do use the CAP ML4X 240 light relay).

I have been letting the AC regulate itself (on a dedicated circuit), but I think I do want the Sentinel to handle that job as the temps have been unpredictable - making a standard timer ineffective at certain times (global warming seems to have made temps more extreme as of late...?). Also - I think I may be exhausting some of my cool AC air before it has a chance to cool the room. So - rather than locking the cooling and humidity, and plugging into my exhaust Vortex, I'm thinking I will plug the AC into cooling, leave the exhaust on dehumid, but split cooling and humidity...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice find Lion.. the sentinel might be the way i need to go.
The extreme controller has a couple things i dont like.
One is the the cycle timer..its lowest off mode is 12 minutes, rendering it useless for the stink system. Also the 2 outlets for exhaust and or cooling are on the same relay so its either exhaust or AC (cant have both)...my ac unit does not have a thermostat. The sentinel has different outlets for cooling and exhausting,, therefore i would be able to exhaust when humidity gets high and cool when temps get high,, all the while maintaining a co2 setpoint.. 
Its a big ticket item so i wanna be sure i get what i need.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Nice find Lion.. the sentinel might be the way i need to go.
> The extreme controller has a couple things i dont like.
> One is the the cycle timer..its lowest off mode is 12 minutes, rendering it useless for the stink system. Also the 2 outlets for exhaust and or cooling are on the same relay so its either exhaust or AC (cant have both)...my ac unit does not have a thermostat. The sentinel has different outlets for cooling and exhausting,, therefore i would be able to exhaust when humidity gets high and cool when temps get high,, all the while maintaining a co2 setpoint..
> Its a big ticket item so i wanna be sure i get what i need.


That's basically what I have but my CO2 sensor is external. All you really need is a CO2 controller.

My A/C has it's own thermostat. Same with my dehumidifier. They don't need to be controlled externally. I have my vent fan attached to my controller and set to go on in an emergency. The Temp is set to 90 and the humidity is set to 65%. The fan never comes on at those settings.

So you need to spend about $400 for a controller but if you have A/C that's all you really need.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sparat1k--thanks for taking an interest in my LED shit! I plan on starting my own thread soon for easier viewing. I post here often enough, but I'm guessing it's too hard to remember the specifics of what all is going on in my neck of the woods. I just need time... In the meantime here is an update.
> 
> ps - the new stinkbud flush using sweet is most excellent!


Love the pics bro! The plants look really healthy!

So you already tried the Sweet flush method? I can't believe how great it makes the buds taste.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 20, 2009)

so stinkster, my 9x14x8 room with a window unit a.c. and a stand alone dehumidifier would only need a controler for the co2(well, and all the other stuff other than ac and humidity)?

and for your system i'm building. i have to use a 1000 on a light mover. you told me 4 feet ....thanks. i'm wondering how many runs wide i can make it. i want to fill a 3x6 space with as much as possible. so i wanna do em 6' long and however many across you tell me.

on a side not: i'd like to thank you for inspiring me a lil bit. florida doesnt have mmj and we face up to 30 madatory for some. but there is a bit of an underground movement here and i finally met someone and am now providing them with free medicine. i couldnt be more proud. (is that bad karma?)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 20, 2009)

OK so from what i understand, if i have a window ac unit and a standalone dehumidifier...then all i really need is a co2 controller?

My guess is that like you said the ac will probably be running constantly during the warm summer months light cycle? so a timer will suffice? my ac unit does not have a thermostat, just high med and low settings.
and the stand alone dehumidifier will run seperately also.
So adding just a co2 controller will keep my rooms co2 level right? 

Does a window ac unit recirculate the air inside the room or will it suck out the co2?


----------



## repvip (Apr 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Love the pics bro! The plants look really healthy!
> 
> So you already tried the Sweet flush method? I can't believe how great it makes the buds taste.


Sure did!

Straight Clonex is good.

50/50 Clonex/Sweet is better.

Straight Sweet is best!

I still flush with fresh water+clearex for a couple hours, then fresh water+sweet for a week. My reservoirs are a bit smaller so I end up using 15mL/gal. When topping off my reservoirs I tend to use Botanicare's recommend 1/3 nutrient rule rather than plain water.. in this fassion I continue to top off with 5ml/gal for the entire week.

It's the tits!

EDIT: Clonex is supposed to read CLEAREX!!

Thanks Lion!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's basically what I have but my CO2 sensor is external. All you really need is a CO2 controller.
> 
> My A/C has it's own thermostat. Same with my dehumidifier. They don't need to be controlled externally. I have my vent fan attached to my controller and set to go on in an emergency. The Temp is set to 90 and the humidity is set to 65%. The fan never comes on at those settings.
> 
> So you need to spend about $400 for a controller but if you have A/C that's all you really need.


Yeah, Stink - I have been letting my AC and dehumid regulate themselves, but felt the AC may be working against my exhaust fan under certain conditions... Perhaps, I just need some fine tuning.

Please help me out and give your exact target temp and RH for day and night, in clone, veg, and flower rooms? And, if possible, what your real world min/max temps/RH are? I realize you have stated your room temps in the past - I have read every word you've written - sorry for the repeat question.

My new room is proving to be warm... the house is old and does not have great insulation. Do you guys have to run AC when lights are out? If so, at what temp do you think it necessary?

NOTE: The Sentinel CHHC-1 can be had for about $500 these days!... as the CO2 controller alone was $400, it was an easy jump for me - though I have yet to contol more than my exhaust fan and CO2 gen with it!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sure did!
> 
> Straight Clonex is good.
> 
> ...


Clonex? Did ya mean Clearex? I know ya did


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OK so from what i understand, if i have a window ac unit and a standalone dehumidifier...then all i really need is a co2 controller?
> 
> My guess is that like you said the ac will probably be running constantly during the warm summer months light cycle? so a timer will suffice? my ac unit does not have a thermostat, just high med and low settings.
> and the stand alone dehumidifier will run seperately also.
> ...


AC's do recirculate the air in the room - so CO2 loss is not an issue. Most AC's have a vent that can be opened to allow a small amount of external air exchange. If no vent lever is included, most of these types of AC's will have a small hole to allow for external AC air exchange - and this can be a source of CO2 leaks - though most rooms will loose this amount of CO2 through the cracks in the walls and floor. If concerned, this hole can usually be plugged with a rubber stopper or tape.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 20, 2009)

NVR mind... H20 was low...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks lion...I just signed on to ask you the question that you just answered..thanks..also it seems like a no brainer to go with the sentinel with all the bells and whistles for only one hundred more. I need to get crackin on this cooling and co2 controll very soon..my temps in the room right now at lights off is 82...wow.


----------



## Scuba (Apr 20, 2009)

Man I've been looking. Cycle timers are a pricy thing


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 20, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185280-stinkbuds-student-system-started.html#post2401018

check it out! my first time growing anything


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 20, 2009)

The portable ACs with just the one hose coming off of it will remove the hot air from the room and exhaust it out the window correct? So there would be no way of controlling the smell of this exhaust air.

I already have two of those types of AC's, I guess I could just cool the rest of my house with them in other rooms and draw my intake from the rest of the house and exhaust the grow through a charcoal filter.

Does anyone know of another way to use one of these AC's in the grow room and control the smell?


----------



## iivan740 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, i've been lurkin for a while and love the setup. I read the thread everyday and even bought a copy of hightimes because you were in it Stinkbud (never bought one before). After reading about your setup for the last coupe of months and seeing all of the successful gardens I think i'll give it a try. My setup is a work in progress and in its infancy, but I just had to share these pics..... 
Since i'm starting with seeds I have to setup the nursery, the yellow top will be my cloner, not quite a rubbermaid (the top will have to be clamped on when in use) but a there's a little more room for growth and it was way easy to drill..
Thank you everyone who has contributed to this most excellent thread. Thank you Stinkbud for sharing and having the patients to not let this thread die, without you I am sure that many of us (me, I) would still be wading through the bullshit trying to find the pearl that this thread is.........


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks lion...I just signed on to ask you the question that you just answered..thanks..also it seems like a no brainer to go with the sentinel with all the bells and whistles for only one hundred more. I need to get crackin on this cooling and co2 controll very soon..my temps in the room right now at lights off is 82...wow.


Yeah - me too on the 82 - we gotta keep our cool!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Man I've been looking. Cycle timers are a pricy thing


Yeah... consider the Sentinel DRT-1 - under a $100 these days! I know - I sound like I rep Sentinel - I don't. This is just my humble opinion. I like these because they have 2 outlets and 15A surge protection built in. In addition, they are extremely adjustable and good for ALL hydroponic applications... try going 4 days off and 15 seconds on with another timer. While this is not the timing for the Stink system, it may be what is required for your ebb and flow opp you start next year. Additionally, this is the only timer on the market that displays where you are at in the cycle - helpful for sneaking a peak at some roots or adjusting your PH in between pump cycles without fear of spray or splash. And finally - they just look cool!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 20, 2009)

iivan740 said:


> Hi everyone, i've been lurkin for a while and love the setup. I read the thread everyday and even bought a copy of hightimes because you were in it Stinkbud (never bought one before). After reading about your setup for the last coupe of months and seeing all of the successful gardens I think i'll give it a try. My setup is a work in progress and in its infancy, but I just had to share these pics.....
> Since i'm starting with seeds I have to setup the nursery, the yellow top will be my cloner, not quite a rubbermaid (the top will have to be clamped on when in use) but a there's a little more room for growth and it was way easy to drill..
> Thank you everyone who has contributed to this most excellent thread. Thank you Stinkbud for sharing and having the patients to not let this thread die, without you I am sure that many of us (me, I) would still be wading through the bullshit trying to find the pearl that this thread is.........


Nice! Looks good!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 21, 2009)

EckoSky said:


> The portable ACs with just the one hose coming off of it will remove the hot air from the room and exhaust it out the window correct? So there would be no way of controlling the smell of this exhaust air.
> 
> I already have two of those types of AC's, I guess I could just cool the rest of my house with them in other rooms and draw my intake from the rest of the house and exhaust the grow through a charcoal filter.
> 
> Does anyone know of another way to use one of these AC's in the grow room and control the smell?


Hmmm... perhaps you could exhaust into another room, and then scrub and exhaust out from that room? Add a (another?) scrubber to the room to eliminate more odor before exhausting?

Or - set both of them up in a "cool" room - cool the hell out of this sealed room and then use large ducting and fans to move air from your cool room to the grow room. This is the ultimate route as you can use the ducting and various outlets to disperse the cold air evenly throughout the grow room - rather than the typical single source cooling of most AC setups. Size the cold room based on the size of the grow. 

It's easy to catch the water produced from those AC's too! Two of em? You are set!


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah... consider the Sentinel DRT-1 - under a $100 these days! I know - I sound like I rep Sentinel - I don't. This is just my humble opinion. I like these because they have 2 outlets and 15A surge protection built in. In addition, they are extremely adjustable and good for ALL hydroponic applications... try going 4 days off and 15 seconds on with another timer. While this is not the timing for the Stink system, it may be what is required for your ebb and flow opp you start next year. Additionally, this is the only timer on the market that displays where you are at in the cycle - helpful for sneaking a peak at some roots or adjusting your PH in between pump cycles without fear of spray or splash. And finally - they just look cool!


agree. The CAP recycle timers are a serious joke at only $10 cheaper than the digital sentinel DRT1 for $110. 

I wish to know more a bout this A/C exhaust and subsequent stink.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I run 6 pumps on a drt-1?
Right now I'm running 6 on a 11 $ walmart heavy duty outdoor timer 15 on and 15 off with no problems so far
My babies seem to like it in veg and flower
Running 24/7 cloning but could go 15 on and off there too


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 21, 2009)

good for 15 amps so you would have to see the what the pumps draw and multiply by 6.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> good for 15 amps so you would have to see the what the pumps draw and multiply by 6.


There is quite a bit more draw on startup than the actual running amperage. Andyman, Rep, LatinRascal, SOG, and others went to great lengths to determine just what the EcoPlus 396 pumps draw at startup... I forget the exact numbers - but two or 3 is really all that is totally safe. Having said that - if you are running 6 now - you would still be able to do that. Personally - I think 6 is too many. Mathematically - this is not safe... pushing it even at running amps. ...my humble opinion.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 21, 2009)

what kind of op do u need 6 pumps for? I like. 


if you need six pumps you probably have plenty of chronic. 

Barters this chronic for 2 WHOLE SENTINELS.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 21, 2009)

have you read this thread at all???

cloner has a pump
veg unit has a pump
3 flowering units, 1 pump each = 3 pumps

thats five right there. some people run dual cloner or veg units, so im guessing his 6th would be something like that... or if he's on a 2wk rotation he may have a 4th flowering unit


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 21, 2009)

that is neat guy


----------



## Scuba (Apr 21, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> that is neat guy


Ya, that has to be a butt load of chron. I wish I had the space all I can run is a 8plant veg/flower system with maybe 2 cloners.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 21, 2009)

thats why the title of the thread is called "harvest a pound every 3 weeks"


----------



## Scuba (Apr 21, 2009)

Delusional said:


> thats why the title of the thread is called "harvest a pound every 3 weeks"


 ya i know. I don't think I will even get that close but I'm hoping for half that.


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 21, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hmmm... perhaps you could exhaust into another room, and then scrub and exhaust out from that room? Add a (another?) scrubber to the room to eliminate more odor before exhausting?
> 
> Or - set both of them up in a "cool" room - cool the hell out of this sealed room and then use large ducting and fans to move air from your cool room to the grow room. This is the ultimate route as you can use the ducting and various outlets to disperse the cold air evenly throughout the grow room - rather than the typical single source cooling of most AC setups. Size the cold room based on the size of the grow.
> 
> It's easy to catch the water produced from those AC's too! Two of em? You are set!



Yeah, that's kinda what im thinking. or make a small partition near the exhaust window for the AC to sit in and cool this area and use it for the intake source for the grow. 

Then have the grow exhaust go through a carbon filter straight out the window. something like that.


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are present pictures from my first grow. The plants have been in flower mode for 4 weeks now and I'm noticing leaves starting to curl - some curling up whilst others are curling downwards. The pictures below show what I mean.

Is something wrong here? I have read things like mag deficiencies, low humidity lack or too much water. Am I paranoid?

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## itaintallgood (Apr 21, 2009)

ok so I finally have taken some action.... stinkbud is a saint dirthawker you have been a great help as well. 

her is the scenario I am going to do stinks total setup except way scaled back for personal. I have two strains one is mazar the other topp 44 both I have germinated from seed and are now in veg about 5-6 weeks. the mazar was feminized now worries there but wanted to see if you guys had an opninion of sex of topp 44. I know everyone likes to play wheres waldo so see the pictures the first 3 are the best shots i could get of the 44. the other is overall grow picsand last two are pics of some burn i got when i pulled some noobish nute abuse. this is my first grow so all help will be much appreciated. 

Do they look health enough to take clones now?

sexing ?


thanks again for everything

http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/P3190016.jpg


----------



## itaintallgood (Apr 21, 2009)

Screw it here is the whole album codes are killing me right now

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/
http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here are present pictures from my first grow. The plants have been in flower mode for 4 weeks now and I'm noticing leaves starting to curl - some curling up whilst others are curling downwards. The pictures below show what I mean.
> 
> Is something wrong here? I have read things like mag deficiencies, low humidity lack or too much water. Am I paranoid?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Those look healthy as can be to me,, but maybe stink can give you some advice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

itaintallgood said:


> Screw it here is the whole album codes are killing me right now
> 
> http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/


 
I would start taking clones ,just make sure the clones you are gonna take are 2-3 inches.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey stink,, have you ever harvested then found a whole bunch of buds underneath that are thick and really nice but not done?

I just harvested after a week on a sweet flush, but after cutting all the top buds i found a whole bunch of mid level buds not ripe yet....should i go back to the flower recipe for a few days, or just keep with the sweet? i have about a week i can let them mature before it starts to screw up my schedule..will post a pic


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here are present pictures from my first grow. The plants have been in flower mode for 4 weeks now and I'm noticing leaves starting to curl - some curling up whilst others are curling downwards. The pictures below show what I mean.
> 
> Is something wrong here? I have read things like mag deficiencies, low humidity lack or too much water. Am I paranoid?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


yeah that looks like a mag deficiency. Leaf edges and or tips curl, older leaves look burnt around edges as inner veins remain green and healthy looking. 

Mg. is unavailable at ph lower than 5.8...adjust or perhaps addback nutes...more information would be sik


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

dirt, looks like u got that phosphorus deficiency or something. Neato bud carpet thou.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> dirt, looks like u got that phosphorus deficiency or something. Neato bud carpet thou.


No deffiency here, just unripe buds.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

itaintallgood said:


> ok so I finally have taken some action.... stinkbud is a saint dirthawker you have been a great help as well.
> 
> her is the scenario I am going to do stinks total setup except way scaled back for personal. I have two strains one is mazar the other topp 44 both I have germinated from seed and are now in veg about 5-6 weeks. the mazar was feminized now worries there but wanted to see if you guys had an opninion of sex of topp 44. I know everyone likes to play wheres waldo so see the pictures the first 3 are the best shots i could get of the 44. the other is overall grow picsand last two are pics of some burn i got when i pulled some noobish nute abuse. this is my first grow so all help will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


you will have no problem decerning sex unless you are partially or fully blind. Yes, take clones. 

I just harvested some top 44 from my aero unit. I am still deciding between 3 different phenotypes, but I may have located my favorite. The stuff is really sweet (without adding the sweet stuff u guys love on here) and looks much different than my WW strain...lil less frosty thou. 

heard good things about the mazar. Good luck and keep ur eyes out for those preflowers.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> No deffiency here, just unripe buds.


of course sah. None but the basest of nave would think to underfeed thine foliage.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> of course sah. None but the basest of nave would think to underfeed thine foliage.


Thou shall be knownst the nave of the upper foliage is the basest of thine foliage.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nice Buds there Dirthawer....*


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 22, 2009)

What persuasion would they be?


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> yeah that looks like a mag deficiency. Leaf edges and or tips curl, older leaves look burnt around edges as inner veins remain green and healthy looking.
> 
> Mg. is unavailable at ph lower than 5.8...adjust or perhaps addback nutes...more information would be sik



The PH in my system runs a little higher, usually 6.5. Humidity levels are usually around 35 to 40, res temp is kept under 68 and temp in the flower room have been getting up to 81.

I also noticed my time switch had moved to around 30 secs on and 5 min off. 

I have changed the res out and ran clearex for a few hours and now back onto regular nutes and have will leave the pump running continuously for the next few hours.

Thanks for any further opinions and help regarding the pictures.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 22, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
if anyones using pantyhose for filter make sure they are stretched mine got glogged but i got it fixxed be for any damage was done i think they wasnt getting some nuits thwy still look healthy


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> The PH in my system runs a little higher, usually 6.5. Humidity levels are usually around 35 to 40, res temp is kept under 68 and temp in the flower room have been getting up to 81.
> 
> I also noticed my time switch had moved to around 30 secs on and 5 min off.
> 
> ...


6.5 is pretty high bro.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> No deffiency here, just unripe buds.


Nice Dirt - those are your larfy nugs? Looks like A1 harvest for others! I will be in the same situation - with lower level buds maturing later than the tops (due to over veging and crowding - light can not penetrate). If you can give em any more time - do so! The exposure to extra light should help finish em up, no?

I'm interested to see how you proceed as I will certainly need to do the same!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> The PH in my system runs a little higher, usually 6.5. Humidity levels are usually around 35 to 40, res temp is kept under 68 and temp in the flower room have been getting up to 81.


Add water and/or nute mix to your res to desired PPM, then PH daily to 5.8.



> I also noticed my time switch had moved to around 30 secs on and 5 min off.


It moved? That is no good - tape it to 1 on / 5 off. 



> I have changed the res out and ran clearex for a few hours and now back onto regular nutes and have will leave the pump running continuously for the next few hours.


No need to run pump continuously with nutes... If you feel they need more water, decrease the off time. 4 on/ 1 off is a large increase in irrigation.[/quote]



> Thanks for any further opinions and help regarding the pictures.


These are just my opinions... take them with a grain of salt!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 22, 2009)

Lion has helped me out a lot... He's always given me correct info... +Rep


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice Dirt - those are your larfy nugs? Looks like A1 harvest for others! I will be in the same situation - with lower level buds maturing later than the tops (due to over veging and crowding - light can not penetrate). If you can give em any more time - do so! The exposure to extra light should help finish em up, no?
> 
> I'm interested to see how you proceed as I will certainly need to do the same!


Thanks Lion...i am still not sure if i should drain the sweet and use the flower mix for a few days...or just let the sweet go...i can leave them for another week. 



I would just chop them down and get the next batch ready but there is probably 3-4 ounces of bud in there..

I really need to trim better,, but one thing is for sure, up to this point im gonna have some quality trimmings!

Just the top portion i cut is going to be my biggest harvest yet..


----------



## itaintallgood (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks a bunch man ... Let the clone wars begin... I hear mazzar is a beast couch lock reaper... we shall see. I wish all skills where collaborated like this forum is. the world today is full of people that wont take the time to teach and i am glad that you guys have found the time... Thanks Stink, gvega and dirth


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 22, 2009)

I have 4 veg units on one timer
2 cloners and 2 veg units one timer
6 pumps with 6 flowering units running 2200 hps flowering 600 t5 watts for veg and clone
Tons of money invested and work building units


----------



## Scuba (Apr 22, 2009)

itaintallgood said:


> I wish all skills where collaborated like this forum is. the world today is full of people that wont take the time to teach and i am glad that you guys have found the time... Thanks Stink, gvega and dirth


 Hell ya, Stink is the ultimate masta. I will swear by him.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 22, 2009)

everyone needs to remember that stink is a master grower with tons of experience with both overall growing and aero growing....hell he has created quite a few systems
i bet he has made tons of mistakes before dialing in his grow.........
there is no substitute for experience


----------



## Scuba (Apr 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> everyone needs to remember that stink is a master grower with tons of experience with both overall growing and aero growing....hell he has created quite a few systems
> i bet he has made tons of mistakes before dialing in his grow.........
> there is no substitute for experience


 well said, i'm still working out hydro but i've had more then a few great harvest in my years, but I still consider my-self as an apprentice grower in general.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Lion...i am still not sure if i should drain the sweet and use the flower mix for a few days...or just let the sweet go...i can leave them for another week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - great job! Way to keep perfecting it... with you (and Stink) setting the bar, it is comforting to know that it is not a pipe dream (or is it?) - high yields are possible!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I have 4 veg units on one timer
> 2 cloners and 2 veg units one timer
> 6 pumps with 6 flowering units running 2200 hps flowering 600 t5 watts for veg and clone
> Tons of money invested and work building units


Yeah Dago - nice setup! Show us some pics (if ya feel like it, please!)


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 22, 2009)

ok i tried searching the thread because i know it was mentioned before, ive heard that you can have green lights on in your flower room during the dark hours. anyone know exactly what lights to use? i saw a load of them in menards, even green cfl's. is any green light good to use, and how do you know?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> everyone needs to remember that stink is a master grower with tons of experience with both overall growing and aero growing....hell he has created quite a few systems
> i bet he has made tons of mistakes before dialing in his grow.........
> there is no substitute for experience


Word! Stink could grow the dank out of a shoebox.

...and since we're stoners, we're allowed to make the same mistake more than once, right?


----------



## andyman (Apr 22, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> ok i tried searching the thread because i know it was mentioned before, ive heard that you can have green lights on in your flower room during the dark hours. anyone know exactly what lights to use? i saw a load of them in menards, even green cfl's. is any green light good to use, and how do you know?


Dude I been looking too. I think that the glass is supose to be green. So if you can scrape it off with you finger nail or key then I dont think its all good. but hey it would have to be better than nothin, Im about to do it since I cant seem to find ones with the glass actualy green.

on a second note man if you miss like 5 days on this thread you gotta catch up like 20 pages. Many new faces too.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 22, 2009)

im finishing up the grow setups and then ill be taking some pics
the flowering room in done minus co2 and the veg rooms need some cleaning up then ill pic them


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Apr 22, 2009)

These ought to do the trick...3 x 1000w





They will be running on 4 stinkbud max units... soon, very soon.
Got the yield master II mongo sized reflectors too, but im too lazy to take one out of the box

I think my power meter just got a chubby.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> Dude I been looking too. I think that the glass is supose to be green. So if you can scrape it off with you finger nail or key then I dont think its all good. but hey it would have to be better than nothin, Im about to do it since I cant seem to find ones with the glass actualy green.


green led's?


----------



## repvip (Apr 23, 2009)

Light mover is up and running! I am expecting big things with this addition.

Also, check out what I cloned! These cloner's are the shit! Thought I lost this strain, but it's on it's way back


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Here are present pictures from my first grow. The plants have been in flower mode for 4 weeks now and I'm noticing leaves starting to curl - some curling up whilst others are curling downwards. The pictures below show what I mean.
> 
> Is something wrong here? I have read things like mag deficiencies, low humidity lack or too much water. Am I paranoid?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Leaves curling up on the edges mean that the plant is trying to dissipate too much water. This is usually caused by high heat or low humidity.

*Maximum recommended temps: *
78 without CO2
85 with CO2

Leaves curling down (like a claw) means that your nutrient PPM level is high. 

Do a clean flush with water and 250ml of Clearex. Let the pump run constantly for about 3-4 hours. Then refill and try lowering your PPM at least 500 PPM.

Watch the new growth. The old growth will not change in this situation.

It takes a while to dial in each strain. It's taken me 8 months to dial in my existing strains!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

itaintallgood said:


> ok so I finally have taken some action.... stinkbud is a saint dirthawker you have been a great help as well.
> 
> her is the scenario I am going to do stinks total setup except way scaled back for personal. I have two strains one is mazar the other topp 44 both I have germinated from seed and are now in veg about 5-6 weeks. the mazar was feminized now worries there but wanted to see if you guys had an opninion of sex of topp 44. I know everyone likes to play wheres waldo so see the pictures the first 3 are the best shots i could get of the 44. the other is overall grow picsand last two are pics of some burn i got when i pulled some noobish nute abuse. this is my first grow so all help will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes go ahead and take some clones. Be sure and label both the parent and the clones. You may find one phenotype that is better than all the rest.

I grew some Skunk #11 a while ago. Out of 10 seeds I only kept 1 phenotype because all the others took too long to finish. I labeled them Skunk 1, Skunk 2, etc... That way I knew which clones to ditch.


----------



## Ganjimon (Apr 23, 2009)

i spent weeks reading all of your post stinkbud..have to say thanks for the info your giving us all, your already blessed in my book, and cant wait to start my first grow. should rename rollitup to stinkbud!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink,, have you ever harvested then found a whole bunch of buds underneath that are thick and really nice but not done?
> 
> I just harvested after a week on a sweet flush, but after cutting all the top buds i found a whole bunch of mid level buds not ripe yet....should i go back to the flower recipe for a few days, or just keep with the sweet? i have about a week i can let them mature before it starts to screw up my schedule..will post a pic


You can harvest the top buds and leave the bottom ones to finish up over a week or so.

Just keep flushing them with Sweet.

You can also just go ahead and harvest them. Make some quality bubble hash out of the popcorn. It's kind of like making diamonds out of coal!

The sooner you harvest everything, the sooner you can get your next batch into flower.

When I take my veg plants into flower I pull the lower leaves and stems off of the plant. I don't end up with a lot of popcorn buds that way.

I use the lower branches for my new clones.

1000W lights are not as efficient as 600W lights but they do have better light penetration. 3-1000W lights give my plants a massive amount of lumens. Not to mention there is virtually no dark areas.

The plants really love the mix of MH and HPS lights together. I keep my new flowering plants under the MH for the first 3 weeks. I'm also trying my veg formula at 2400 PPM to see what happens.

The MH is helping keep the stretch down on the new flowering plants.

The more I use Sweet, the more I love it! I've been using 450ml in my mix lately. My last batch is the best bud I've ever smoked in my life! Everyone is trippin' out over the taste. It's like candy, I shit you not!

I want to try the Citrus formula and see if it makes my strains taste different. Or maybe even a mix of the berry and citrus together?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> The PH in my system runs a little higher, usually 6.5. Humidity levels are usually around 35 to 40, res temp is kept under 68 and temp in the flower room have been getting up to 81.
> 
> I also noticed my time switch had moved to around 30 secs on and 5 min off.
> 
> ...


Your humidity is too low...

40% is the low end. 
50% is ideal. 
60%+ can cause mold problems. 
Marijuana likes a mildly humid environment. 

Thank of where the best outdoor pot grows. Along the Northern CA coast, Oregon forests, Hawaii, etc...

All these places share the common factor of perfect temps and mild humidity.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> everyone needs to remember that stink is a master grower with tons of experience with both overall growing and aero growing....hell he has created quite a few systems
> i bet he has made tons of mistakes before dialing in his grow.........
> there is no substitute for experience


Dude, I've made more mistakes than all of you put together. Trial and error with an emphasis on the error part...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> ok i tried searching the thread because i know it was mentioned before, ive heard that you can have green lights on in your flower room during the dark hours. anyone know exactly what lights to use? i saw a load of them in menards, even green cfl's. is any green light good to use, and how do you know?


Any green light will work. Personally I prefer to do my maintenance during lights on so I can see better.

I use a flashlight if I do check my nutes and water during lights out.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> Light mover is up and running! I am expecting big things with this addition.
> 
> Also, check out what I cloned! These cloner's are the shit! Thought I lost this strain, but it's on it's way back


The cloner is amazing. I've cloned buds too. WTF? is there anything we can't clone.

Once I put a pencil in the cloner and a tree started to grow.

Psych!!!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> Light mover is up and running! I am expecting big things with this addition.


Hey Rep
I've been looking at the LEDs too. Is yours a tri band? White or Orange?

Do you plan to lower the LED, or is that not necessary with the hi power ones?


----------



## repvip (Apr 23, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Rep
> I've been looking at the LEDs too. Is yours a tri band? White or Orange?
> 
> Do you plan to lower the LED, or is that not necessary with the hi power ones?


350w tri band with orange. 

I lowered it about 8" with the light mover already. The LED is now ~18" above the netting. I can probably lower it another 6" if I do something about those top supports. Been thinking of removing them until they get under the HPS anyway.. which should make room.

I will probably have to get an AC unit because of the one 1000w hps anyway but I'm already saving 300watts @ 20/24hrs and 650watts @ 12/24rs due to LEDs (and no additional heat) so at least it evens out.

As for lowering not being necessary? I have never found a good answer to that. You would think the manufacturer would provide a recommendation, but they don't. The trick is coverage of course. To cover the areas they claim to cover you would need to be 3'+ above the canopy. However, I'm also not sure that closer is better... at least to a point it is better, but I have no idea where. The light mover makes it possible to go very close--I would go 6" above but that would only cover one flower unit.... so pros and cons  I have been getting good results so far with LED's about 15-18" above and haven't tried much else yet.


----------



## SOG (Apr 23, 2009)

got my copy of HT, brilliant


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey stink Im having trouble finding a timer that will let me do 1 min on 5 off like you have... any ideas?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 23, 2009)

Read the thread. this was discussed about a half dozen times now. Recently too. lol


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder if there is any way that the first ever post on this thread could be edited to provide a summary of the things you will need and instructions on how to do the Stinkbud system (links, etc). It may help the endless repetitive questions that get discussed every ten pages or so.


----------



## Veilside420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Read the thread. this was discussed about a half dozen times now. Recently too. lol


Or you could just quote the post? instead of wasting your time being an A**hole. I thought weed helped with that?


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 23, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Hey stink Im having trouble finding a timer that will let me do 1 min on 5 off like you have... any ideas?


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html

if you try searching the forum sometimes you can get answers that way.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Hey stink Im having trouble finding a timer that will let me do 1 min on 5 off like you have... any ideas?


I'm using the CAP ART-DNe timer. It is adjustable but the knobs are easy to move accidentally.

CAP makes a timer with 1 min on and 4 minutes off that has no knobs and is cheaper too. That's the one I would buy now.

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Read the thread. this was discussed about a half dozen times now. Recently too. lol


Growing pot is just one small aspect of being a StinkBuddy. As a true SB you are required to *always* help others. Even if it is painful.

*What is a StinkBuddy?*
We stop for people crossing the street.
We help old ladies with their groceries.
We hold the door open for others.
We help others...

Remember our slogan "Spread the love". No one ever said it would be easy.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 23, 2009)

well i FINALLY got my 1st flower system in... it seemed like it would never happen but alas it has. this is my " variety system " pretty much a test run of strains to see which ones are gunna stay.. was abumpy ride w this batch but the next already looks better... just wanted to thank u again stink.. without finding this thread im sure i would have gone down a path i was trying to avoid..




Chef


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 23, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Or you could just quote the post? instead of wasting your time being an A**hole. I thought weed helped with that?


This isn't the cheapest place, but it will give you the info you need to find it cheaper elsewhere. 

http://www.77hydrostore.com/env130.html


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Apr 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm using the CAP ART-DNe timer. It is adjustable but the knobs are easy to move accidentally.
> 
> CAP makes a timer with 1 min on and 4 minutes off that has no knobs and is cheaper too. That's the one I would buy now.
> 
> Good luck bro!









http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html 

49.90 everyday low price

These guys owe us a big commission. not like we haven't sent them a bazzillion cutomers .

They are like "WTF mate, we sure are selling a lot o them there recycle timers lately" lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanls for answering all my questions stink..i can always count on ya man! and following in your footprints i had an idea. I am seriously thinking of adding a either 400 or a 1000 metal halide to the center of my 4 600 HPS lights...kind of like the center dot on the #5 on dice. then put my new flower plants in the center for the 3 weeks then move to the sides after 3 weeks. All the plants in the room would benefit big time with the addition.

what do you think?

Once i get the bottom trimming down better (a must when using 600s i have found) and with the addition of a center MH, This room will be INSANE!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 24, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> well i FINALLY got my 1st flower system in... it seemed like it would never happen but alas it has. this is my " variety system " pretty much a test run of strains to see which ones are gunna stay.. was abumpy ride w this batch but the next already looks better... just wanted to thank u again stink.. without finding this thread im sure i would have gone down a path i was trying to avoid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, CholoC! Looks great - you got your system cruising now!


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 24, 2009)

Quick question for you all. My bulb blew last night. I'm into my final four weeks of flowering and was wondering if its okay to run the system in the dark for a couple of days until the bulb gets here??

Thanks

PS. Bulb could be 4 days to get to me.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 24, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Quick question for you all. My bulb blew last night. I'm into my final four weeks of flowering and was wondering if its okay to run the system in the dark for a couple of days until the bulb gets here??
> 
> Thanks


had it happen once before, they went about 36hrs in the dark on the 5th or 6th week of flower. everything was fine, i was worried about hermies but didnt get any. now i keep 2 spare bulbs on hand.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright, I've got to ask before I go gluing something I shouldnt........ how are you connecting your eco pumps to the 1/2" pvc. Just gluing them or is there some type of threaded adapter you forgot to include in the parts lists??????? Out of all the adapters that come with the eco pumps not a single one will match up.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 24, 2009)

nevermind, found the info I was looking for, thanks much.


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 24, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> had it happen once before, they went about 36hrs in the dark on the 5th or 6th week of flower. everything was fine, i was worried about hermies but didnt get any. now i keep 2 spare bulbs on hand.



I won't be getting a replacement bulb probably for another 4 days so that will be over 36 hours in continuous dark. Should I put a couple of the CFL bulb strips above the canopy so at least there will be some light ?


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, i would, just to keep em from getting stressed at this crucial stage of flowering. Anyone else?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 24, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> yes, i would, just to keep em from getting stressed at this crucial stage of flowering. Anyone else?


My two cents:

Yes - to send the proper 'light' signal; any type of light will do. Once you get the bulb replaced, don't turn it on mid-cycle - leave it dark until you can light em up at the start of their usual light cycle.


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and help. I can't believe the bulb had blown already. It was an AgroMax 600w HPS. Only had it going for 4 weeks too ! I bought it from HTG Supply online and have t say they have been very good regarding a replacement. All they wanted was a tracking number to show I had sent the bulb back to them and they say another is on its way to me today.

I have put up a double panel CFL above the canopy. I also have had double panel CFL flower bulbs below the plants shining up from the below, good idea or not? 

Thanks agai for those quick replies.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 24, 2009)

Generally - shining light up from below is not good - there is a reason plants are designed the way they are - they breath on the underside of the leaves... while your CFL will likely not do any damage shining up towards the undersides of leaves, it isn't doing any good either.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 24, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Thanks for the replies and help. I can't believe the bulb had blown already. It was an AgroMax 600w HPS. Only had it going for 4 weeks too ! I bought it from HTG Supply online and have t say they have been very good regarding a replacement. All they wanted was a tracking number to show I had sent the bulb back to them and they say another is on its way to me today.
> 
> I have put up a double panel CFL above the canopy. I also have had double panel CFL flower bulbs below the plants shining up from the below, good idea or not?
> 
> Thanks agai for those quick replies.


That reminds me - I need to get a spare too! Can be hard to plunk down $100 on something you don't even want to use!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Stink, congratulations on the high times artice, its basically an issue dedicated to you and this thread, well done!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey guys, when using an environmental controller and lets say you have the temp set at 86. when the room temp gets to 87 then i assume it kicks on whatever is used to cool (ac or exhaust). does it bring the temp down to just below 86 before shutting off? or does it bring it down several degrees? It seems like if it brought the room temp down to just below 86 then it would be kickin on and off all the time. and if you had just an exhaust fan to cool then the co2 would be wasted.

any thoughts?


----------



## Jack Sprat (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Stink buddies every where.

Is the HT article in the April or May edition?

I checked out the May edition and didn't see the article?


We can clone anything! I broke a branch off some flowering Purple Kush and am trying to root the buds. just to see if it will work?

I'm using a LED panel in my clone bin and it seems to work fine. 


Pass the Love on!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 24, 2009)

June 09 issue


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Apr 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys, when using an environmental controller and lets say you have the temp set at 86. when the room temp gets to 87 then i assume it kicks on whatever is used to cool (ac or exhaust). does it bring the temp down to just below 86 before shutting off? or does it bring it down several degrees? It seems like if it brought the room temp down to just below 86 then it would be kickin on and off all the time. and if you had just an exhaust fan to cool then the co2 would be wasted.
> 
> any thoughts?


 seceral degrees is the target, i believe the cap brand is 3 degrees in either direction, so 86F can go up to 89 till it turns on and stays on till 83


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 24, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I won't be getting a replacement bulb probably for another 4 days so that will be over 36 hours in continuous dark. Should I put a couple of the CFL bulb strips above the canopy so at least there will be some light ?


 4 days is 96 hours but just hook up a lamp of any type to the timer and they will maintain their light cycle. They may think the sun has been blocked by some crazy environmental mishap but at least they will never know that the universe is out of balance.


----------



## maddawg13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lighting question ! I dont remember if there is a page in this post about how to do the lighting . Cloner 24/0 - or 24/7off ? And after you move them from the cloner to the veg do you have to leave the lights off a certain amount of time before you go 18/6 ? And same for going to 12/12 ?


----------



## itaintallgood (Apr 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Yes go ahead and take some clones. Be sure and label both the parent and the clones. You may find one phenotype that is better than all the rest.
> 
> I grew some Skunk #11 a while ago. Out of 10 seeds I only kept 1 phenotype because all the others took too long to finish. I labeled them Skunk 1, Skunk 2, etc... That way I knew which clones to ditch.


thanks kind sir for getting back to me... I am trying to Micro sex in lieu of separating room to flower clones for gender. That is a bummer on the long flower time i will probably have to do the same. I will definetley number them for reference. question for you stink. DO you thin you will always grow? if yes will it be enough to keep yourself from being doomed tot eh 9-5 cubacle or will you have two do both in order to meet your needs and a few wants? Also let me know if you think any of the following new macro shots indicate gender pre flowers. Its my first time so i am a little anxious but I think that a few of these pics are indicating preflowers. 

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/new pics/?albumview=grid

thanks again and congrats on the rock star status from HT you are e techer of many I have been lurking on this thread for 6 months now.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 25, 2009)

itaintallgood said:


> thanks kind sir for getting back to me... I am trying to Micro sex in lieu of separating room to flower clones for gender. That is a bummer on the long flower time i will probably have to do the same. I will definetley number them for reference. question for you stink. DO you thin you will always grow? if yes will it be enough to keep yourself from being doomed tot eh 9-5 cubacle or will you have two do both in order to meet your needs and a few wants? Also let me know if you think any of the following new macro shots indicate gender pre flowers. Its my first time so i am a little anxious but I think that a few of these pics are indicating preflowers.
> 
> http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/new pics/?albumview=grid
> 
> thanks again and congrats on the rock star status from HT you are e techer of many I have been lurking on this thread for 6 months now.




i dont see any sign of sex.. u want to look for something like this..

what do u guys think> male?? female?? just popped im sure ill be able to tell in a day or two.. taking bets!



Chef


----------



## SOG (Apr 25, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> what do u guys think> male?? female??
> 
> Chef


its a boy!!!


----------



## westmich (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud,

I haven't been following this for awhile, but that article was in the back of my head. I went out yesterday and sure enough there it was on the stand on the cover no less - June issue.

I read through it and liked all of the updated pictures and even made mention on another site to go run out and buy the magazine. 

I was looking through it again this morning and I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think it got screwed up. The veg section shows an 18 hole NFT unit with corresponding blueprints, however, all of the text explains how to build the tote veg unit. Uhg - I hope they make mention on the site and post corrections.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 25, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Quick question for you all. My bulb blew last night. I'm into my final four weeks of flowering and was wondering if its okay to run the system in the dark for a couple of days until the bulb gets here??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS. Bulb could be 4 days to get to me.


No worries bro... just leave them in the dark. They will turn a lighter green but won't be hurt in the least.

I replace my bulbs every 6 months. Once at the first of the year and once in July. I keep my old bulbs for spares or give them away.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 25, 2009)

hydrofarm makes a light meter. ($50) If you failed to write down when you bought your last hps bulb, you can test it with one of these. If it no longer puts off what it should it is time to replace.

meter also help determine how even your light is being distributed.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure if someone added this along but to attach the pvc to the pump I use a 1/2 male fitting that screws right into the pump. I don't know about you but I tend to bump things and It could knock it off the pump. Also you need to add 2 more elbows and 6 more tees to the plans for the flower unit ( or veg unit according to them) in high times.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 25, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Lighting question ! I dont remember if there is a page in this post about how to do the lighting . Cloner 24/0 - or 24/7off ? And after you move them from the cloner to the veg do you have to leave the lights off a certain amount of time before you go 18/6 ? And same for going to 12/12 ?


 its in here somewhere but basically you want 24 hrs of light on clones and veg then you just throw them in 12/12 whenever you want to flower.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 25, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Lighting question ! I dont remember if there is a page in this post about how to do the lighting . Cloner 24/0 - or 24/7off ? And after you move them from the cloner to the veg do you have to leave the lights off a certain amount of time before you go 18/6 ? And same for going to 12/12 ?


I think SB switched from using a 18/6 to 24/0 hour photo-period on the vegger & cloner. This makes the plants veg a few days more in the flowering room before they start to bud. I don't think he does any darkness periods before throwing them into flower.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys, when using an environmental controller and lets say you have the temp set at 86. when the room temp gets to 87 then i assume it kicks on whatever is used to cool (ac or exhaust). does it bring the temp down to just below 86 before shutting off? or does it bring it down several degrees? It seems like if it brought the room temp down to just below 86 then it would be kickin on and off all the time. and if you had just an exhaust fan to cool then the co2 would be wasted.
> 
> any thoughts?


Hey Dirt - they've thought about this for ya... there is such a thing called a "deadband" this is the term used to define how far past your desired set point you want to cool, heat, or CO2 something... so if you have a "cooling" setpoint of 86, and a deadband of 3 - the AC would kick on at 86 and off at 83. The Sentinel has this deadband for all environmental parameters... in addition to the deadbands, there is something called "interlock" this allows you to lock or split items when trying to coordinate CO2 and exhausting. So... if you wanted your exhaust fan to go on when the temps got to 86 OR the humidity got to 60% - you could plug your exhaust fan into either the cooling or humidity receptacle and then set the interlock for cooling/humidity to "connect" and viola. Furthermore,there are settings for both day and night - as you need to mantain different temps and humidity at night (and CO2 does not run). Finally, the CO2 setting can be set to either "fuzzy logic" mode or "generator mode", this in conjunction with the CO2 deadband allows you to dial in your gassing to suit your needs.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 25, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey...


Clear out your pm box buddy


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 25, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> Hi Stink buddies every where.
> 
> Is the HT article in the April or May edition?
> 
> ...


June HT

I'm medicating with some Purple Kush (nice!)

I will root - but it will take some longer than from a vegetative cut.

Yeah LED! Have you seen the LumiGrow? Do they suck? They look like the best, but none of you LED guys ever talk about them. 6 months ago, they were $1600 - I wonder what they cost now. I understand they have some real world comparisons that show it equals the real world performance of a 600W? They look killer? But I always wondered how you were supposed to dial in the spectrum? Is there any type of consumer meter to check color spectrum?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 25, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Clear out your pm box buddy


 Oops - didn;t realize - thanks - send me a message!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 25, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone has experimented with the citrus sweet.. there are a few strains im playing with that have a really lemon smell to them.. SFV OG Kush for example.. straight lemon fuel smell to it.. im thinking the citrus sweet would only enhance that flavor instead of using berry ( a diff flavor ) .. anyone ??


Chef


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the Perfect pH i should be at?

5.5 or 5.8?


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 25, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> What is the Perfect pH i should be at?
> 
> 5.5 or 5.8?


5.8 is what ur lookin for

chef


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 25, 2009)

ok i have my entire new grow room hooked up and loaded with nice plants 
6 stink aero flowering systems with 9 - 5 gallon hempy containers
im running 2200 hps with 3 600 and 1 400 and my room is 10 foot by 12 foot with 7.5 foot high
i just added a co2 generator and although i seem to keep my humidity (at 50%%) (heard its a nightmare with a co2 generator) where i want it (have a 50 pint dehumidifier) the temps seem to be creeping alittle bit high........
they start at 84 and go to 90.........
im dont have a controller quite yet (getting caught up on money) and figured i would add as much as possibe but it does get the heat up
if they get to 90 should i let the humidity hit 60% and maybe the dehumidifier wont run as much and keep the temps down
so i guess im asking the absolute max on temps while the co2 is kicking
im running 15 minutes on and 45 minutes off with it set on 6 cub foot per hour (2 burners)


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 25, 2009)

ok after rechecking the co2 calculator i should only be running 11 minutes per hour......but my timer is 15 minimum ....so i only need 9 cycles per 12 hour on period
im going to fix the timer and see where the temps go after a 12 hour period
i was hoping to not go over 85 degrees........but im hoping if it peaks a little over ill be ok


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 25, 2009)

if i run 9 15 minute periods of co2 with the generator i can run a 5 gallon (standard) propane tank for 40 days.........nice
i went with generator because id be buying co2 tanks every week......too much work


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Thanks so much!! I can't imagine anyone having to start from the beginning of this thread. 500+ pages is fucking crazy!
> 
> I need to write a book. I still have a lot of info to teach. Not to mention I'm always experimenting and changing things.
> 
> I'm doing another article for High Times on my 6 hole unit. It works so good I'm tempted on running 6-6 hole units instead of 3-12 hole units.


When is your DVD going to come out, so you can become a millionaire? !WTB YOUR DVDS


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are some pics at day 25... needless to say, I veged too long! I was finishing my room and underestimated the power of the Stink system! The plants grew right up and over the supports - forcing me to raise the lights much higher than I intended. Stink told me the sweet spot for flowering was 6 - 12 inches, of course he was right. I will be sure to get my 3rd batch into flower at the right height.

Additionally, I mixed strains that don't do well together - OG Kush and Headband. While they both have Sativa in them, the HB is a really lanky plant that needs more nutes and light to grow properly (IMHO). It is not ripening as the OG is. It also has taken over with lots of spindly growth. I did not do any pre-flowering trimming or pruning. I think that was a mistake too. I just did not know what to expect. 

I had so many variables this grow with building the new room, and introducing the new system all at one time - but things are fairly stable now and I am happy to be cruising along - even if I do have an overgrown garden!

Thanks, Stink, thanks, Stinkbuds!


----------



## pelzroo (Apr 26, 2009)

Was just reading the times article, Well done. Is the Veg system shown in the magazine incorrect?


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Roor, we were talking a few pages back about super cropping this guys grow with similar explosive growth. 

This might be a good option if you find your vertical height is limited by your roof haha. 

I have super cropped plants at week 2.5 or 3 i cant remember...but it worked out really well. 


I just flowered mine at 8" and they still are giong to be taller than I had hoped. 

VERY HEALTHY LOOKING!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Additionally, I mixed strains that don't do well together - OG Kush and Headband. While they both have Sativa in them, the HB is a really lanky plant that needs more nutes and light to grow properly (IMHO).


Awesome room Lion!

I bought some clones yesterday... I was wondering the same thing... What goes together? 

The redwood sativa I started out with, are just too huge for this system. I got the seeds from an outdoor grower, I believe that is where they belong.. Outdoors. 
At this point I'm just gonna top the heck out of them, see how they respond etc. 
My guinea pigs 

Yesterday I bought clones for myself & another med patient:

UK Cheese
Blackberry Bubba Kush
Bananna Kush
Ortega
pre 98 Bubba
Purple Urkel
Purple Extreme
Black Domina

I missed the Dj's Blueberry & Cherry AK 47  Which is what I really went there for...

Anyone have an idea how to set these strains up in the Stinkbud 9000?


----------



## westmich (Apr 26, 2009)

pelzroo said:


> Was just reading the times article, Well done. Is the Veg system shown in the magazine incorrect?


Yes, the article appears to be incorrect. Not sure if Stinkbud sent them the wrong copy or they goofed on their end.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Here are some pics at day 25... needless to say, I veged too long! I was finishing my room and underestimated the power of the Stink system! The plants grew right up and over the supports - forcing me to raise the lights much higher than I intended. Stink told me the sweet spot for flowering was 6 - 12 inches, of course he was right. I will be sure to get my 3rd batch into flower at the right height.
> 
> Additionally, I mixed strains that don't do well together - OG Kush and Headband. While they both have Sativa in them, the HB is a really lanky plant that needs more nutes and light to grow properly (IMHO). It is not ripening as the OG is. It also has taken over with lots of spindly growth. I did not do any pre-flowering trimming or pruning. I think that was a mistake too. I just did not know what to expect.
> 
> ...


Lookin awesome lion!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice lineup AERO, when you flower the first clones its pretty much a guessing game to find a ppm that is suitable for all the different strains..start low and add until you see tip burn.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

westmich said:


> Hey Stinkbud,
> 
> I haven't been following this for awhile, but that article was in the back of my head. I went out yesterday and sure enough there it was on the stand on the cover no less - June issue.
> 
> ...


I know! I wish I could have reviewed the article before it came out. Oh well...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok after rechecking the co2 calculator i should only be running 11 minutes per hour......but my timer is 15 minimum ....so i only need 9 cycles per 12 hour on period
> im going to fix the timer and see where the temps go after a 12 hour period
> i was hoping to not go over 85 degrees........but im hoping if it peaks a little over ill be ok


It's ok to go over 85 a little if you have CO2. You will be surprised how much CO2 you can actually pump into the room without hurting the plants.

Heat is always an issue no matter what.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> When is your DVD going to come out, so you can become a millionaire? !WTB YOUR DVDS


High Times won't do anything until after the dead date on the article. Hopefully I can work out a good deal with High Times.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Here are some pics at day 25... needless to say, I veged too long! I was finishing my room and underestimated the power of the Stink system! The plants grew right up and over the supports - forcing me to raise the lights much higher than I intended. Stink told me the sweet spot for flowering was 6 - 12 inches, of course he was right. I will be sure to get my 3rd batch into flower at the right height.
> 
> Additionally, I mixed strains that don't do well together - OG Kush and Headband. While they both have Sativa in them, the HB is a really lanky plant that needs more nutes and light to grow properly (IMHO). It is not ripening as the OG is. It also has taken over with lots of spindly growth. I did not do any pre-flowering trimming or pruning. I think that was a mistake too. I just did not know what to expect.
> 
> ...


Wow! Your plants are looking great! Super healthy. You will end up with a huge harvest this time.

Bend and tie down the tall plants. The OG must have a lot of Indica in it. I heard it is full on couch lock weed. True one hit shit...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

westmich said:


> Yes, the article appears to be incorrect. Not sure if Stinkbud sent them the wrong copy or they goofed on their end.


They goofed.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 26, 2009)

If I hit 90 for a few minutes an hour will I hurt them?
What controller do I want the will monitor and dial In the co2. Turn my pumps on 1 on and 5 off (6 pumps) and cut the co2 off if Temps hit over 90? I don't have external exhaust so I need co2 cutoff since I'm using a generator which adds heat


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Awesome room Lion!
> 
> I bought some clones yesterday... I was wondering the same thing... What goes together?
> 
> ...


As much as I love the AK it took too long to finish. Any Kush will be a good choice.

Kush genetics come from the Hindu Kush Valley. So the strains originate from Afghanistan. Afghan strains are used for making hash so they have been breed to produce a lot of resin.

They are also known to have a heavy body stone vs. a cerebral high like you get from a Sativa.

Afghan plants are perfect for indoors. The growing season is so short in Afghanistan that the plants have been breed to finish early.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey stink whats your thought on me adding a 400watt metal halide batwing right in the center of my 4 600s?


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Yesterday I bought clones for myself & another med patient:
> 
> UK Cheese
> Blackberry Bubba Kush
> ...



...Boy that list looks mighty familiar...  i'll put it this way, if this is the spot im thinking it is, ( drive down the coast to get there ) you need to be there right when they open to catch those blueberry. i missed em quite a few times then finally got there 15mins b4 they opened to snag some.. 

very nice line-up tho.. maybe a clone swap in the future?? 

Chef


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> very nice line-up tho.. maybe a clone swap in the future??
> 
> Chef


Yup I drive down the coast to get there too 

Swap sounds good to me


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Nice lineup AERO, when you flower the first clones its pretty much a guessing game to find a ppm that is suitable for all the different strains..start low and add until you see tip burn.


I subscribed to Chef's Stinkbud method strain guide thread today. Hopefully that will become a valuable resource!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185435-stinkbud-method-strain-compatability-guide.html


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> As much as I love the AK it took too long to finish. Any Kush will be a good choice.
> 
> Kush genetics come from the Hindu Kush Valley. So the strains originate from Afghanistan.


I've learned so many new things thru this process... Now I get to learn some Geography too? How awesome is that! Thanks kiss-ass

I think it would be ok if the AK took longer. I'm in this for personal meds that are peaceful, organic - non toxic. Unless I'm not understanding how the process has to be, I probably won't be trying for a harvest every 3 weeks. 

Where would I put it all?


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Yup I drive down the coast to get there too
> 
> Swap sounds good to me



thats a great shop with killer genetics.. been dyin to chill in the smoke lounge but never have time.. + the drive there is always relaxing..




Aeroweed said:


> .
> 
> Where would I put it all?



in your lungs buddy... in your lungs.. 

Chef


----------



## Scuba (Apr 26, 2009)

in your lungs buddy... in your lungs.. 

Chef[/quote]

good one man


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> Hey Roor, we were talking a few pages back about super cropping this guys grow with similar explosive growth.
> 
> This might be a good option if you find your vertical height is limited by your roof haha.
> 
> ...


Haven't I waited too long to do any pruning? I think a little bending is my only option at this point... I think they have stopped growing vertically - so with the light maxed, I think I will be able to get to harvest! ...fingers crossed!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> If I hit 90 for a few minutes an hour will I hurt them?
> What controller do I want the will monitor and dial In the co2. Turn my pumps on 1 on and 5 off (6 pumps) and cut the co2 off if Temps hit over 90? I don't have external exhaust so I need co2 cutoff since I'm using a generator which adds heat


90 is HOT! Over 90 is danger... even with CO2. ANY CO2 monitor will work - to monitor your CO2. To my knowledge, there is not a controller with a 1/5 pump timer built-in. Monitor temps with a thermostat device - this can be an environmental controller with a thermostat built in or a separate device. You do not want to monitor your CO2 with a thermostat!

You need to have exhaust - even a perfectly sealed room needs to be exhausted periodically. Gas burning CO2 gens MUST have some amount of oxygen to properly combust your propane or natural gas. Not only do they run most efficiently with complete combustion, they are safe this way. Failure to completely combust your gas will leave carbon monoxide in your room - this is lethal. You can buy a carbon monoxide sensor for your room for about $20 (for $50 you can get a digital one that will actually read the level!) or a combo meter with a smoke alarm for about $30.

Dirt just scored the Sentinel CHHC-1 for less than $400. At that price, this is a steal as you can rig your environment ANY way you like... even if you just use the CO2 monitor/contoller - at $400 you can't go wrong. With the CHHC-1, if you set the CO2 temp interlock to "connect", your CO2 gen will shut off when your "cooling" receptacle is activated (even with or without a device actually attached to the cooling receptacle).


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 26, 2009)

i was thinking about bringing in fresh air slowly during the 12 hours of lights off and if i have to 5 minutes before the co2 generator kicks on each time
im new to the co2 generator


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought plants breathed in co2 and exhaled oxygen?........been awhile since i took chemistry


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I subscribed to Chef's Stinkbud method strain guide thread today. Hopefully that will become a valuable resource!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185435-stinkbud-method-strain-compatability-guide.html


Nice work, Bra! Way to step up and get this going. I will be sure to contribute as I can.


----------



## NiceGrow! (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats on high times putting your article in their mag.
i got it it looks so great.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> in your lungs buddy... in your lungs..
> 
> Chef


Ah... the local guy is funny too... Touche


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice work, Bra! Way to step up and get this going. I will be sure to contribute as I can.


Someone recently reminded me there was more than one thread on this website. So I thought I would subscribe to another one 

Actually the compatibility guide is a great idea! Lets all step up, and dial this in


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 26, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Here is the formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


Are you mixing per the ratio's on the labels or is this your own brew? Also you've mixed the nuts in without water is that a good thing? Sounds like you know whats up with Botanicare cause a meter is useless by their instructions and general hydro notions of 2000 being toxic and all.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i was thinking about bringing in fresh air slowly during the 12 hours of lights off and if i have to 5 minutes before the co2 generator kicks on each time
> im new to the co2 generator


sounds good to me!

they can't have too much fresh air at night...

as you suggest, in a sealed system, exhaust is considered "emergency exhaust"... but it is still a necessity for most rooms?


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i thought plants breathed in co2 and exhaled oxygen?........been awhile since i took chemistry


..that t'would b botany chief...

fresh air will not matter as much during lights off. Plants will not be using much co2.

I use a cheaper co2 tank & regulator setup. 

I have a Green-Air products controller for co2 and temps...works great, but only cuts off exhaust for co2...doesnt control it completely.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Are you mixing per the ratio's on the labels or is this your own brew? Also you've mixed the nuts in without water is that a good thing? Sounds like you know whats up with Botanicare cause a meter is useless by their instructions and general hydro notions of 2000 being toxic and all.


I think Stink is doing this from experience.
I use Hanna meters and haven't had any problems with Botanicare.

I mix my gallon of Nutes, then add small amounts to my rez until I hit the ppm I'm looking for.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Are you mixing per the ratio's on the labels or is this your own brew? Also you've mixed the nuts in without water is that a good thing? Sounds like you know whats up with Botanicare cause a meter is useless by their instructions and general hydro notions of 2000 being toxic and all.


I wondered about this too - with many synthetic nutes, it is necessary to mix in with a large amount of water (the reason some nutes come part a/part b - as they can not be mixed together in concentrated form).

Having said that, the Botanicare nutes seem to mix together nicely at full strength and never form that milky froth that synth nutes do when they break. Botanicare does not warn against mixing their nute teas together at base strength - and it obviously works for Stink, so...?

I found something else I thought interesting... many people are running well over 3000PPM with these Botanicare organic nutes. I have not heard of sucess at such high concentrations with other Nute lines? I wonder if these Botanicare nutes aren't something special? I love the smell and they taste great (less filling too!).


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I think Stink is doing this from experience.
> I use Hanna meters and haven't had any problems with Botanicare.
> 
> I mix my gallon of Nutes, then add small amounts to my rez until I hit the ppm I'm looking for.


... isn't it interesting that many meters don't even go over 2000PPMs! We are definitely salty dogs with this system!


----------



## deeweromekoms (Apr 26, 2009)

Dear Mr. Stinkbud,

Is there any reason why one couldn't use the same, say 400W ( or 2 250W, or whatever works best for size), MH lights for the mother, clone as well as veg set up? 
So instead of one area w. light for mother, another area w. lights for clone and one more area w. lights for veg, have one big happy room for all above?

So other than less heat and energy usage, is there a distinct advantage to using (T5) fluorescents for any of this?

Perhaps this has been asked, but I was unable find it in those other 530-some pages...(wow!)

Thanks everyone for all your hard work.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

how fast do you guys go through this botanicare stuff? Is it concentrated or r u using a 1/4 of a bottle at 3000ppm?

my Milwaukee goes up to 1900 ppm apparently and the more expensive combo meters can reach 4000ppm.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> ... isn't it interesting that many meters don't even go over 2000PPMs! We are definitely salty dogs with this system!


Now that I'm sort of adapting to the Stink System, I really don't meter watch like I used to. 

I look at the PH every time I walk in. BUT the PPM... Not so much. 

I look at the plants. If they look good I give em a shot of Bot daily. If anything looks kinda funny I wait a day, see whats going on...


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Dear Mr. Stinkbud,
> 
> Is there any reason why one couldn't use the same, say 400W ( or 2 250W, or whatever works best for size), MH lights for the mother, clone as well as veg set up?


There's no mother in Stinks system. Check out page 75, it'll probably help you a lot


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> ..that t'would b botany chief...
> 
> fresh air will not matter as much during lights off. Plants will not be using much co2.
> 
> ...


I think back to the aptitude tests they gave me in high school... If they would have called botany - "learn how to grow the dank" - it would have been so much easier to decide on a career path!

Yeah - no CO2 generatoin when the lights are out. At night, I like the fresh air to keep the humidity down as it helps to prevent mold and mildew.

That Green Air is perfect - as coordinating exhaust is really the only critical issue with CO2. I have the CHHC-1 and only use the exhaust and CO2 functions... though I'm thinking I will let it handle my AC when the days get a bit hotter here...

Crazy how we work to make the perfect artificial environment for some weeds!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Now that I'm sort of adapting to the Stink System, I really don't meter watch like I used to.
> 
> I look at the PH every time I walk in. BUT the PPM... Not so much.
> 
> I look at the plants. If they look good I give em a shot of Bot daily. If anything looks kinda funny I wait a day, see whats going on...


Well - we don't all have the luxury of "glancing" at our PPM and PH as you do, AeroW!

haha! I guess that meter is working out for ya? I want to be able to glance at my PPM!


----------



## deeweromekoms (Apr 26, 2009)

Got that - instead of having a mother we'll keep cloning from whatever we have in veg state. 
The simplicity and logic of this system is what makes it so beautiful.
But to keep it even more simple, is there any reason not to have the clones under the same type of light as veg plants? 

Thanks.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, before clones are rooted excessive lighting can slow the initiation of rooting. 

use a small 2ft 24watt flouro system for clones.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well thanks for the heads up I've just now been able to afford the full line of botanicare and especially with the liquid karma it seems that my hanna ppm and ec functions just dont mean shit so I trust in botanicare cause they've never failed me but its hard having done this now for 2 years and having read all the principles of hydro etc then this company comes along and makes it ummmm confusing but fuck it its the tastiest line out there. So I need a meter that reads up to 4000 ppm and a better matrix I guess then "some meters don't do as well in organic nuts" as many other growers have also stated in other forums so I guess I'll keep trucking and keep the faith. Thanks for the fast response:. Much Success


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Dear Mr. Stinkbud,
> 
> Is there any reason why one couldn't use the same, say 400W ( or 2 250W, or whatever works best for size), MH lights for the mother, clone as well as veg set up?
> So instead of one area w. light for mother, another area w. lights for clone and one more area w. lights for veg, have one big happy room for all above?
> ...


Yeah - you can do that - I did it... T5 lighting is great for everything but the flower room (and even then, enough of em will work great!). It can sometimes be difficult to dial in the right environment for clones, mothers and veg in the same room, is the reason some people don't do it. If you are bringing in Mom's from outdoors or unknown sources, it can be nice to have them in a "quarantined" separate room. You don't want pests from your Mom's in your veg plants that will go into the flower room.

As Aero pointed out, you can eliminate the Moms as Stink does - by taking cuts from your veg plants before they go to the flower room.... so then you just have clones and veg together. I use the same unit for both - so it works well for me. I run the clone and veg units in a 2 x 4 Secret Jardin hut. I run a 2 x 24" standard shop light over the clones, and a T5 4 x 24" 100 watt over the veg unit. I use the same type/size unit for clone and veg, so the light from the T5 spills over to the clones for some additional lumens.


----------



## deeweromekoms (Apr 26, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> yes, before clones are rooted excessive lighting can slow the initiation of rooting.
> 
> use a small 2ft 24watt flouro system for clones.


Kinda had a feeling about that, otherwise someone else would have beat me to this brilliant concept. I'm going place a few clones in light fall-off area, spaced in intervals, and see what happens, just for shits and giggles.
Will keep y'all posted - give me a few weeks..

And thanks for enlighting me (pun intended..


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> how fast do you guys go through this botanicare stuff? Is it concentrated or r u using a 1/4 of a bottle at 3000ppm?
> 
> my Milwaukee goes up to 1900 ppm apparently and the more expensive combo meters can reach 4000ppm.


Too fast! haha - they are not cheap and they design the bottles so you spill about 5$ of it until they are 3/4 full or less!


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

ahhh! I sensed treachery...

foxfarm "dont bug me" also has this "neat bottle design."

spills harmful bug killer on you as you attempt to spray the bottle upside down (needed for mites and others)


I started adding it to a different bottle and or fogger. The bugs r no more


----------



## Ape Johnson (Apr 26, 2009)

I love your theory. Would you guys take a look at my journal and tell me if i can do the 3 weeks a pound thangy too?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172625-unknown-hydroponics-tube-cfl-grow.html


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i thought plants breathed in co2 and exhaled oxygen?........been awhile since i took chemistry


That probably would have been biology but some advanced organic chemistry classes go into it. 
Fresh air is not important, CO2 is, and since plants don't use it during the dark period, they actually take in some oxygen, you don't want fresh air because lets say you your system just supplemented 20 minutes before lights out, if you vent a lot of fresh air, you can lose all of that CO2 that will still be there in the morning. Check your sensor, mine is outside the tent so I can see it during lights off and it is usually well above 300ppm before the lights come on in the morning. If I vented fresh air, I would have dropped to 300 and my setup would start supplementation as soon as lights came on and have to replace what I just vented on its way back up to 1500ppm.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 26, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Well thanks for the heads up I've just now been able to afford the full line of botanicare and especially with the liquid karma it seems that my hanna ppm and ec functions just dont mean shit so I trust in botanicare cause they've never failed me but its hard having done this now for 2 years and having read all the principles of hydro etc then this company comes along and makes it ummmm confusing but fuck it its the tastiest line out there. So I need a meter that reads up to 4000 ppm and a better matrix I guess then "some meters don't do as well in organic nuts" as many other growers have also stated in other forums so I guess I'll keep trucking and keep the faith. Thanks for the fast response:. Much Success


What are the symptoms of your meter? Are the PPMs and the EC both out of range, or are they giving unstable readings?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 27, 2009)

Help my seedlings are dieing... the leafs are turning yellow!!

pics are here!!!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185280-stinkbuds-student-system-started-4.html


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 27, 2009)

Previously I started from seed. So clones are new territory for me. 

Now I have clones 

Question about the rapid rooter plug.

The roots are all over the RR plug. I have tried to peel away as much of the RR as possible. There's no way I can remove all the plug without damaging the roots.

1. Should I just remove what I can from the top of the plug, just enough to fit the collar?

2. Or should I leave the RR plug alone and put a lid on them for now? 

The RR sits a little high in the net pots even for a lid. I could manage to take some of the plug off the top.

I don't want to shock the girls


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 27, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Previously I started from seed. So clones are new territory for me.
> 
> Now I have clones
> 
> ...



when i got clones from that same spot, i brought em home and peeled off the RR very carefully and tried to save any main main roots as i could... they will be fine.. heres a pic of some of these plants a few weeks later.. Master kush / 91 Chem Dawg and a blueberry somewhere..

Chef


edit: when i say they will be fine, you might lose 1 or 2 but majority will be fine.. only my experience w store bought clones.. but the good thing is from now on u supply ur own..


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> What are the symptoms of your meter? Are the PPMs and the EC both out of range, or are they giving unstable readings?


Really nothing I guess but when mixing to the bottles instructions like the original post says it takes the ppm up into the 2800 range; however, hes advocating mixing in one gallon first then bringing up to 1800 or 2000 which is possible to do if your meter only goes to 2000. My test sachels say my meter is grooving nicely so I just have to adapt to the new mix at suggested range I'm not seeing any burning however so I think I'm safe to just roll 1800 on the lighter side of a botanicare run. Its just weird to me that their line bucks conventional wisdom but all they have posted in the FAQs that meters dont read our stuff accurately. I just have to trust their science is that what you've come to as well? Looks like some guys are just turning a blind eye to the ppms and just concentrating on the ph.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 27, 2009)

Good shit guys. I'm still learning. I have a question. I have a vented 600w HPS with a 6" centrifical inline fan on it. I pull air in from a boarded up window, through the light and out of the ceiling. The roof is A-frame shaped with nothing between roof and ceiling, but insulation. Air is released from the front and back at the end of the eaves. I also have a 4" inline duct fan pulling air from same window into room. 
My humidity runs 60% or more regularly. For instance: it 65% in here now and 81degrees.

Do I need to keep the 4" fan pulling fresh air in or push it out to get my humidity down?


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 27, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> edit: when i say they will be fine, you might lose 1 or 2 but majority will be fine.. only my experience w store bought clones..


Thanks Chef!

That's why I bought 12... I figured a couple would not make the journey. I peeled off as much of the RR as I could. There were a ton of roots. There's still a lot of RR inside the net pot. Out of the 12 so far only the Banana Kush and a Purple Urkel look dumpy.

What PPM did you start at after putting them in the cloner? I have them at 340 H2o is distilled.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stink whats your thought on me adding a 400watt metal halide batwing right in the center of my 4 600s?


How about a 1000W MH instead. Better overall light spectrum and penetration.

Remember, you can never have too much light, only too much heat.

I personally don't care about efficiency because the value of the medicine far outweighs the cost of electricity.

Quality is the most important thing to me now. I don't really care how much stuff costs anymore. I try to find good deals but I never skimp when it comes to quality.

The more light you have, the denser/heavier your buds will be. You will also end up with quality buds over the whole plant and not just on top. Less popcorn. 

*StinkBud light motto:*
Light is Right!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i thought plants breathed in co2 and exhaled oxygen?........been awhile since i took chemistry


I love biology! Your right about plants taking in CO2 and giving off O2.

They take in the CO2 through the stomata on the leaves. A Stoma (stomate) looks like little lips that open and close depending on the environment.

Plants also take in O2 through the roots. That's why Aeroponics works so well. The roots basically are growing in air. They are able to have all the O2 they could ever use. O2 to the roots = explosive growth!

When plants use water (H2O) they take out the Hydrogen and give up the oxygen. That's what we are breathing now.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Are you mixing per the ratio's on the labels or is this your own brew? Also you've mixed the nuts in without water is that a good thing?


I'm using the same formula that was given to me with the first aero system I bought. I've modified a few things.

The formula was given to him from Botanicare. It's basically exactly what Botanicare recommends to take your system to 2900 PPM with an 18 Gal reservoir.

I've had really good luck with Sweet. The flavor is unreal! I've also had success using Botanicare's Grow Pro Veg during the first 3 weeks of flower.

The biggest thing I've discovered has to do with the flush. My last flush was the best yet. 24 hours of Clearex and then water with 450ml of Sweet for a week.

Buds taste sweet, like candy. All my buddies and patients are freakin' out over the taste! You have to experience it to know what I'm taking about...



> Sounds like you know whats up with Botanicare cause a meter is useless by their instructions and general hydro notions of 2000 being toxic and all.


What you need to understand about the PPM is that it's just a reference point. It could be anything to start with. What you have to do is dial in your strains. You start somewhere and slowly start bringing your PPM up.

When you see signs if tip burn you know what your max PPM is and need to bring it down to the last safe number. That's it! You just dialed you your strain.

2000 PPM is a good starting point.

My current strains like 1700PPM but I've had strains that could handle way over 3000 PPM without burning.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 27, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Thanks Chef!
> 
> That's why I bought 12... I figured a couple would not make the journey. I peeled off as much of the RR as I could. There were a ton of roots. There's still a lot of RR inside the net pot. Out of the 12 so far only the Banana Kush and a Purple Urkel look dumpy.
> 
> What PPM did you start at after putting them in the cloner? I have them at 340 H2o is distilled.



ok first off, i completely removed the RR, even if 1 or 2 nice roots were still there i was happy.. this is a very time taking process.. smoke a doobie b4 u start as u will be there a while.. stuck em in the cloner for about a month.. ( had to wait for flower room to be done in order to move them into veg ) so that pic was on their 1st day of veg.. right now i have em at 1500 ppm, but the blueberry had minor tip burn so 1500 is where they will stay until i can do a seperate run w em.. but for now just stick em in the cloner for a week or two atleast.. until they build a nice root system..

edit: honestly im not sure of the ppm in the cloner.. i used RO water and the suggested amount of clonex solution and its been working great.. but i should go check it..

get the RR and look for the nicest little root system u see, and start peeling around it. try to salvage that one and dont trip about the rest. you WILL have to remove roots in order to get all the RR off..

Chef


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Dear Mr. Stinkbud,
> 
> Is there any reason why one couldn't use the same, say 400W ( or 2 250W, or whatever works best for size), MH lights for the mother, clone as well as veg set up?
> So instead of one area w. light for mother, another area w. lights for clone and one more area w. lights for veg, have one big happy room for all above?
> ...


Pretty much anything will work for clones. I recommend fluorescents but a low power MH works well too. I've had my clones and veg under the same lights for along time and everything works great.

Some cheap $7 shop lights work great for clones and veg together. 3-4 lights hung right next to each other is a cheap and effective solution.

Put the cloner on an empty container to bring it up to the same height as the veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Previously I started from seed. So clones are new territory for me.
> 
> Now I have clones
> 
> ...


I would just leave them in the plugs. Stick the plug into the net pot and put a collar on.

You may want to put a stocking on the pump to catch the smaller pieces of the RR plug.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I would just leave them in the plugs. Stick the plug into the net pot and put a collar on.
> 
> You may want to put a stocking on the pump to catch the smaller pieces of the RR plug.


well shit i wish i wouldve known that b4 i spent those hours carefully removing that fking thing...


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 27, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> well shit i wish i wouldve known that b4 i spent those hours carefully removing that fking thing...


I think I'll go take a cruise down PCH since I have all this spare time


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 27, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Good shit guys. I'm still learning. I have a question. I have a vented 600w HPS with a 6" centrifical inline fan on it. I pull air in from a boarded up window, through the light and out of the ceiling. The roof is A-frame shaped with nothing between roof and ceiling, but insulation. Air is released from the front and back at the end of the eaves. I also have a 4" inline duct fan pulling air from same window into room.
> My humidity runs 60% or more regularly. For instance: it 65% in here now and 81degrees.
> 
> Do I need to keep the 4" fan pulling fresh air in or push it out to get my humidity down?


Did I miss it, or do you not have exhaust? To get your humidity down, use a vortex-like fan to exhaust up and out of the room (into the attic or up through the attic out the roof is even better). Most people usually exhaust through a charcoal filter to remove odors along with the humid air. Without removing the humid air and exchanging it for dry air, the humidity will not go down - unless you use an AC and/or dehumidifier (sealed CO2 system).


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 27, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> well shit i wish i wouldve known that b4 i spent those hours carefully removing that fking thing...


Wouldn't it be great if the clubs got on board the Stink system and you could just pick em up in the neoprene sleeves!?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 27, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Really nothing I guess but when mixing to the bottles instructions like the original post says it takes the ppm up into the 2800 range; however, hes advocating mixing in one gallon first then bringing up to 1800 or 2000 which is possible to do if your meter only goes to 2000. My test sachels say my meter is grooving nicely so I just have to adapt to the new mix at suggested range I'm not seeing any burning however so I think I'm safe to just roll 1800 on the lighter side of a botanicare run. Its just weird to me that their line bucks conventional wisdom but all they have posted in the FAQs that meters dont read our stuff accurately. I just have to trust their science is that what you've come to as well? Looks like some guys are just turning a blind eye to the ppms and just concentrating on the ph.


I don't trust Botanicare as much as I do Stink!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Dirt - they've thought about this for ya... there is such a thing called a "deadband" this is the term used to define how far past your desired set point you want to cool, heat, or CO2 something... so if you have a "cooling" setpoint of 86, and a deadband of 3 - the AC would kick on at 86 and off at 83. The Sentinel has this deadband for all environmental parameters... in addition to the deadbands, there is something called "interlock" this allows you to lock or split items when trying to coordinate CO2 and exhausting. So... if you wanted your exhaust fan to go on when the temps got to 86 OR the humidity got to 60% - you could plug your exhaust fan into either the cooling or humidity receptacle and then set the interlock for cooling/humidity to "connect" and viola. Furthermore,there are settings for both day and night - as you need to mantain different temps and humidity at night (and CO2 does not run). Finally, the CO2 setting can be set to either "fuzzy logic" mode or "generator mode", this in conjunction with the CO2 deadband allows you to dial in your gassing to suit your needs.


Hey Lion,, i just received my sentinel today.. im hooking it up tonight.. thanks for the tips. I was thinking of conseving energy for at least a few more weeks by just hooking the exhaust up as the cooling instead of the AC,,
it seems like i should deadband it to at least 6-7 so it will have time for the co2 to saturate before the temps get up and trigger the exhaust...does that make sense?

if i set it to 3 then i think the exhaust would probably come on too much..i could be wrong.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the clubs got on board the Stink system and you could just pick em up in the neoprene sleeves!?


That's a great idea...  
I would pay a couple of extra $ for that!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 27, 2009)

Rapid rooter plugs and all in this picture


----------



## valmeida (Apr 27, 2009)

Stinkbud, 
I am 42 days into flowering and my babies look pretty good, but the stems are really weak! they are falling over big time. I have tied them but it seems like they should not be so skinny. is this normal with your system or did i miss a step somewhere?


----------



## valmeida (Apr 27, 2009)

Stinkbud, 
I am 42 days into flowering and my babies look pretty good, but the stems are really weak! the buds are falling over big time. I have tied them but it seems like they should not be so skinny. is this normal with your system or did i miss a step somewhere?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 27, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stinkbud,
> I am 42 days into flowering and my babies look pretty good, but the stems are really weak! the buds are falling over big time. I have tied them but it seems like they should not be so skinny. is this normal with your system or did i miss a step somewhere?


Some strains will always grow thin. Just make sure you tie them up well.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 28, 2009)

Heya stink, i just wanted to say i just read the Hightimes article and had a good laugh. Its like word for word off of here, but less concise.

Anyhow. Much love, props and respect for being a good ambassador for marijuana.





This buds for you!


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 28, 2009)

awww, flowers!...I think somebody has a crush...


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 28, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey Lion,, i just received my sentinel today.. im hooking it up tonight.. thanks for the tips. I was thinking of conseving energy for at least a few more weeks by just hooking the exhaust up as the cooling instead of the AC,,
> it seems like i should deadband it to at least 6-7 so it will have time for the co2 to saturate before the temps get up and trigger the exhaust...does that make sense?
> 
> if i set it to 3 then i think the exhaust would probably come on too much..i could be wrong.


Yo Dirt - sounds reasonable... I would be surprised if you didn't have to monitor and fiddle with the settings a bit to get it dialed in. See how your CO2 hangs out in the room, etc... it's nice to have a controller and actually see the PPM of CO2 in the room, huh? You can guess all you want with a timer, but nothing beats knowing.

Keep us posted on how you dial your environment in.

Where are you at on your SFV? Do you have any of that rooting, veging or flowering?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> How about a 1000W MH instead. Better overall light spectrum and penetration.
> 
> Remember, you can never have too much light, only too much heat.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Dirt! A 1000 MH would be awesome! I want to get some of that spectrum going too - but not sure how I can add to my room layout.

Hey Stink, or anybody - do you think it would be beneficial to run MH lamps for the first half of flowering and then switch to HS to finish? I have a couple new ballasts that are switchable. I've never run an MH light before - but I have been seeing some stellar results by others using such a light (you included).


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 28, 2009)

ok after months of work and every penny to my name spent im setup finally
here it is
i have 6 flowering units (and 6 veg and 2 cloners in other room) with co2 generator in a 10 foot by 12 foot by 7.5 foot room
the oldest unit is 6 weeks and 2 days of 12/12 (44 days if u can believe it) and im flushing with 15 gallons of rev os water and 12 oz of sweet berry
i can start chopping them next week if i want but will probably wait until the hairs are all orange/brown or trichs are 50 amber 50 cloudy 
a few up close bud pics too


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 28, 2009)

the setup pics (running slow....think its the site not me.......not sure though)


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the setup pics (running slow....think its the site not me.......not sure though)


Your pics look awesome dago! I bet you can hardly wait to taste the candy.

You're going to have a ganja factory!

Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah, Dirt! A 1000 MH would be awesome! I want to get some of that spectrum going too - but not sure how I can add to my room layout.
> 
> Hey Stink, or anybody - do you think it would be beneficial to run MH lamps for the first half of flowering and then switch to HS to finish? I have a couple new ballasts that are switchable. I've never run an MH light before - but I have been seeing some stellar results by others using such a light (you included).


I think the best thing is having both type of lights together. The MH fills in where the HPS is weak.

I have my MH hanging over my new girls. I'm seeing shorter internode length during the stretch. Which makes sense because that's a trait of MH lights.

Once the girls spend three weeks under the MH they move right closer to the two HPS lights. They still get light form all three lights though.

In the final three week faze the plants are totally under the HPS lights. It's working great! 3- 1000W lights in a 7x8 space is a site to behold.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't posted any new pics lately so I thought you might be curious.

I have a new strain in the far back right. I breed a Skunk #11 with my Blueberry. The buds are covered in crystals and smell heavenly! I'll let you know how they taste.

I'm calling the strain Sour Blue...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 28, 2009)

hey stink & stinkbuddies
its been awhile it took me a day to catch up on the thread
i have an ideal im going to turn the lights on my veggie unit on 12/12 2 weeks before i harvest that way my veggies will already be flowering when i move them to the flower room 
what do yall think about that


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I haven't posted any new pics lately so I thought you might be curious.
> 
> I have a new strain in the far back right. I breed a Skunk #11 with my Blueberry. The buds are covered in crystals and smell heavenly! I'll let you know how they taste.
> 
> I'm calling the strain Sour Blue...


 im always amazed with your photography stink, you should start a new thread,
"how to take pics that look like they belong in a magizine or on the package of seeds"


----------



## valmeida (Apr 28, 2009)

Stinkbud, 

I am running (2) 1000hps lights in the back and (2) 600hps lights in in the front.
Do you think I should replace the (2) 600's with (1) 1000MH.

did you hang 1 light over each unit with the MH in the middle?



StinkBud said:


> I think the best thing is having both type of lights together. The MH fills in where the HPS is weak.
> 
> I have my MH hanging over my new girls. I'm seeing shorter internode length during the stretch. Which makes sense because that's a trait of MH lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey all,
I need some help with my veg/cloner root length. In the veg unit I've got humongous roots. I need some advice on how much of these roots I can chop with out traumatizing the babies? Are there certain areas/types of the roots I should avoid cutting? I'm getting ready to move them to the Flower portion of the show and I'd like to clean up some of their undercarriage before the transition.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

valmeida said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I am running (2) 1000hps lights in the back and (2) 600hps lights in in the front.
> Do you think I should replace the (2) 600's with (1) 1000MH.
> ...


No way! You're set with what you have. You should be able to outgrow me no problem.

The more light the better. If I where you I would run my new plants under the 600s and have the 1000s over the oldest crop.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Hey all,
> I need some help with my veg/cloner root length. In the veg unit I've got humongous roots. I need some advice on how much of these roots I can chop with out traumatizing the babies? Are there certain areas/types of the roots I should avoid cutting? I'm getting ready to move them to the Flower portion of the show and I'd like to clean up some of their undercarriage before the transition.


I would cut those roots in half. The plants will be fine. Your worries are going to be what are you going to do when your plants get huge!

Those plants are big! You're looking at future 2-3 oz. plants. Enjoy!


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I would cut those roots in half. The plants will be fine. Your worries are going to be what are you going to do when your plants get huge!
> 
> Those plants are big! You're looking at future 2-3 oz. plants. Enjoy!


Those roots are from seeds germinated 39 days ago. Thanks for the advice. Correct me if I'm wrong, but, don't plants started from seed take up to 6-8 weeks to show preflowers? I'm concerned about moving them to flower too soon/too late. Should I wait until they preflower before I move them? I know you've mentioned that you've moved yours before preflowering, I just wanted to make sure not to cause undo stress, etc.

Also, how close would you put the 400W MH hortilux I've got above the plants. I don't want them to stretch too far, but I obviously don't want to burn them. I'm running 1800PPM veg recipe on 18/6 and they smell de-fuckin-licious already! 

Thanks again Stink,


----------



## valmeida (Apr 28, 2009)

From your fingertips to my growroom. I will hang both 600's to left and both 1000's to right. Thanks for your input!


----------



## nitroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

stink I just finished building your cloner and your veg unit. I also built your aero but I built it to fit in a 4 x 8 room. first crop should be aug 1. I just want to say thank you


----------



## TrapMobsta (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey i was wondering about how big the pump should be???
does it have to be a 396?


----------



## repvip (Apr 28, 2009)

TrapMobsta said:


> Hey i was wondering about how big the pump should be???
> does it have to be a 396?


no.... but 396 is dang cheap and works perfect for ~15 sprayers!

I use the next size up for 22 sprayers no problem.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm loving this cloner. Not only does it make cloning a breeze, but I had a seedling about 3 weeks old that started doing really poor and it was my only female lemon skunk. I thought I was losing her when I found her stem was damaged but she wasn't leaned over so I didn't see it until I did a close inspection. There were only 2 nodes but I cut the stem above the damage and into the cloner she went. Today, I transplanted her to some coco since even though just as small as the day she went in the cloner, already stunted from the damage, she now has a healthy root mass and Stink's cloner saved my only one of that strain. 

Thanks


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 29, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Did I miss it, or do you not have exhaust? To get your humidity down, use a vortex-like fan to exhaust up and out of the room (into the attic or up through the attic out the roof is even better). Most people usually exhaust through a charcoal filter to remove odors along with the humid air. Without removing the humid air and exchanging it for dry air, the humidity will not go down - unless you use an AC and/or dehumidifier (sealed CO2 system).


No Lion you read it right. I dont have an exhaust line. I have two lines in. One 6" line running thru the hood and then thru the ceiling. The second line is a 4" line that just brings in fresh air. What are my options? Can I just reverse the fan and run it thru the ceiling too? Or do I need to get another fan and leave the fresh air one in too?If I got a fan and carbon scrubber could they both in the same room? The scubber would clean the air and dry the moister out of the air at the same time?


----------



## Purple^stars (Apr 29, 2009)

So much great info, Great job stinkbud!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 29, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> No Lion you read it right. I dont have an exhaust line. I have two lines in. One 6" line running thru the hood and then thru the ceiling. The second line is a 4" line that just brings in fresh air. What are my options? Can I just reverse the fan and run it thru the ceiling too? Or do I need to get another fan and leave the fresh air one in too?If I got a fan and carbon scrubber could they both in the same room? The scubber would clean the air and dry the moister out of the air at the same time?


You have all sorts of options... and this is just a suggestion or two based on my own experience and formed opinions. There is lots of info out there on this subject and so many variables that your final solution will likely be unique.

If you aren't running CO2, then simple ventilation is all you need - intake and exhaust. It's great the way you have your sealed hoods - drawing in cool air from another room and exiting up through the ceiling. The 4" intake fan you have is also good - especially if the room does not have a natural inlet for fresh air such as an open door. You need to get an exhaust fan to match the size of your room, so that the air in your room can be exchanged with fresh air in a reasonable amount of time. If your room is not large, you may be able to use your current 4" intake fan as exhaust, though 4" fans with can filters are usually reserved for huts and closets. You will likely need a 6" or 8" fan minimum, if you want to hook it up to a can filter and exhaust up through the ceiling. You can try your 4" fan as exhaust and see if the negative vacum created exchanges enough fresh air naturally. Most rooms have plenty of cracks and spaces around windows and floor boards to allow fresh air to enter. Your current hole for intake will likely work well to allow air to enter your room.

The scrubber really just removes odor from the air. They are most effective when humidity is below 55%. At first, see if you can get away with just the can filter on your exhaust. If odor is really a concern, then you will need to scrub too (or use some other sort of odor control).

CO2 and a sealed room is the way Stink rolls. In that case, exhaust is really just for emergency venting. With sealed rooms, AC and deumidifiers are usually required to keep temps and humidity in check.

Again, please look at all your options, as there are many solutions.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 29, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I'm loving this cloner. Not only does it make cloning a breeze, but I had a seedling about 3 weeks old that started doing really poor and it was my only female lemon skunk. I thought I was losing her when I found her stem was damaged but she wasn't leaned over so I didn't see it until I did a close inspection. There were only 2 nodes but I cut the stem above the damage and into the cloner she went. Today, I transplanted her to some coco since even though just as small as the day she went in the cloner, already stunted from the damage, she now has a healthy root mass and Stink's cloner saved my only one of that strain.
> 
> Thanks


Nice! Good save.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 29, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> the setup pics (running slow....think its the site not me.......not sure though)


Yeah!!! Looks killer, Bra! Thanks for posting pics for us - you have some fine medicine in your future!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 29, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> 3- 1000W lights in a 7x8 space is a site to behold.


Blinding


----------



## Wiry (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Stink, thanks for all the awesome advice, can you help me with these questions tho please? or any others that know!

How much bleach do you use per your res's when you clean them out after harvest, I don't want to put too much in and am fearful it will hang around easly if i do.

I am starting from seeds, In a rough setup like you have advised. when would you start adding nutes to the seedlings? 2 weeks maybe? and would you start them off on somthing like 500 ppm, for a week then bump it up?

Also greenhouse seeds say big bang is best grown with PH 5.5 on thier video, is that because they are growing in soil, and aero needs to be 6.5?

Many thanks....got to page 250, so half way there only.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Those roots are from seeds germinated 39 days ago. Thanks for the advice. Correct me if I'm wrong, but, don't plants started from seed take up to 6-8 weeks to show preflowers? I'm concerned about moving them to flower too soon/too late. Should I wait until they preflower before I move them? I know you've mentioned that you've moved yours before preflowering, I just wanted to make sure not to cause undo stress, etc.
> Thanks again Stink,


You can put them into flower now. They make take 10-14 days to start flowering in but eventually they will.

Dont' be afraid to top them up to 1 week into flower. You don't want the plants outgrowing your lights.



> Also, how close would you put the 400W MH hortilux I've got above the plants. I don't want them to stretch too far, but I obviously don't want to burn them. I'm running 1800PPM veg recipe on 18/6 and they smell de-fuckin-licious already!


The easiest way to check how close you can put your lights is with your hand. Put you hand at plant height and leave it there for a minute. If it starts feeling hot then your lights are too close. It should be a little warm but not hot.

I have one of those tall skinny fans in my room. I have it on it's side and it blows air just below the lights and removes much of the heat next to the bulb.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

TrapMobsta said:


> Hey i was wondering about how big the pump should be???
> does it have to be a 396?


The 396 is a good size. It's big enough for the sprayers but dosen't put out much heat like a larger pump will.

Smaller pumps help keep the water cool. At $25 it's a no brainer!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> No Lion you read it right. I dont have an exhaust line. I have two lines in. One 6" line running thru the hood and then thru the ceiling. The second line is a 4" line that just brings in fresh air. What are my options? Can I just reverse the fan and run it thru the ceiling too? Or do I need to get another fan and leave the fresh air one in too?If I got a fan and carbon scrubber could they both in the same room? The scubber would clean the air and dry the moister out of the air at the same time?


That's exactly what I'm doing. I have my 6" fan cooling my lights. I take the air out of my bathroom, through the lights and into the attic.

My 4" vent fan is just hanging in the corner and vents into the attic. It it set to come on if the heat or humidity goes over the safe margin.

With A/C the vent fan dosen't come on much. CO2 gives the plants what they need for massive growth, not fresh air.


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 29, 2009)

Wiry said:


> How much bleach do you use per your res's when you clean them out after harvest, I don't want to put too much in and am fearful it will hang around easly if i do.
> 
> I am starting from seeds, In a rough setup like you have advised. when would you start adding nutes to the seedlings? 2 weeks maybe? and would you start them off on somthing like 500 ppm, for a week then bump it up?


I don't use bleach... I use trash bags as a liner in the rez. Empty the h2o and throw it away. 

I added nutes to my seedling as soon as they had a tap root. Distilled water added nutes to 200 ppm first. PH always at 5.8


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 29, 2009)

Man i love my new controller!! Ive got it all set up, my ac unit is mounted high on the wall, the temps are staying between 83-86, the co2 is kickin it at 1500ppm, the dehumidifier is set to 45% and the room is dialed in perfect. let the fun begin!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

Wiry said:


> Hi Stink, thanks for all the awesome advice, can you help me with these questions tho please? or any others that know!
> 
> How much bleach do you use per your res's when you clean them out after harvest, I don't want to put too much in and am fearful it will hang around easly if i do.


I didn't use any bleach last time for that very reason. It takes a long time to flush it all out. 

What I did this time is take a new toilet brush and taped it to a broom handle. Then I just scrubbed the shit out of the inside of the fence posts. 

I do use about a 1/4 cup of bleach in my cleaning water though. I use that water to wipe down the outside of everything after harvest.

I use a stiff hand brush to remove the salt buildup in the res. and on the lid. Sometimes I use the brush and Comet together for the really tough build ups.



> I am starting from seeds, In a rough setup like you have advised. when would you start adding nutes to the seedlings? 2 weeks maybe? and would you start them off on somthing like 500 ppm, for a week then bump it up?
> 
> Also greenhouse seeds say big bang is best grown with PH 5.5 on thier video, is that because they are growing in soil, and aero needs to be 6.5?
> 
> Many thanks....got to page 250, so half way there only.


I put my seedlings right into the veg unit at 2000 PPM @ 5.8 PH. They love it!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Man i love my new controller!! Ive got it all set up, my ac unit is mounted high on the wall, the temps are staying between 83-86, the co2 is kickin it at 1500ppm, the dehumidifier is set to 45% and the room is dialed in perfect. let the fun begin!


Hey Dirt
Which dehumidifier are you using?

I bought a 70 pt unit a couple of days ago... Its really freaking loud and it kicks out a ton of heat... I don't think I got the right one


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Man i love my new controller!! Ive got it all set up, my ac unit is mounted high on the wall, the temps are staying between 83-86, the co2 is kickin it at 1500ppm, the dehumidifier is set to 45% and the room is dialed in perfect. let the fun begin!


I'm curious as to how long your tank will last with the controller. You will be surprised how often your CO2 will kick on.

My CO2 drops a point a second. My controller kicks on at 900 PPM and goes off at 1700. I have my valve set to 10 so the room fills quickly.

My PPM keeps climbing to about 2000 PPM after the CO2 kicks off. If I had a fuzzy logic controller it would program itself not to under/over shoot the PPM like mine does.

I'm stoked for you Dirt! You finally got everything for your room! You are done spending money! 

Except for nutes of course....

One more thing. I just wanted to tell you how proud I am of you. You were the first one to read this thread. You were actually reading this thread as it was being posted!

Correct me if I'm wrong but you also came up with the name StinkBuddy and Stinkbuddies!

Your success has inspired many other to try my method. Because of this a lot of people will get the medicine they need.

So thanks Dirt, for being the first StinkBuddy!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 29, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Dirt
> Which dehumidifier are you using?
> 
> I bought a 70 pt unit a couple of days ago... Its really freaking loud and it kicks out a ton of heat... I don't think I got the right one


Mines a comfort aire i bought off craigslist for $100.
It works great, i have the drain line running into a res, it gets a little hot sometimes but not too bad.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Dirt
> Which dehumidifier are you using?
> 
> I bought a 70 pt unit a couple of days ago... Its really freaking loud and it kicks out a ton of heat... I don't think I got the right one


I use my dehumidifier in the Winter when it is cold. The heat helps then.

In the Summer you need A/C to keep your temps down. The *cool* thing about A/C is it will also dehumidify the air as it cools it.

Two for one...

One thing to remember with A/C is that the water draining out smells like pot. People have been busted because of the smell. Better to drain the A/C water somewhere safe if security is a concern.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Stink! Im so stoked that i found you that first day you started this thread. I was getting ready to buy soil and containers for an indoor soil grow when i read your first post.
BOY am i glad you were there!!!!!


Yea,, with my fuzzy logic control the tank kicks on and off like every few seconds while its getting close to the 1500setpoint, 
I kept checking it throughout the cycle last night and it keeps the ppms hovering right between 1450 and 1550.


thanks so much, i can never thank you enough!


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 29, 2009)

stink or anyone with a controller. Just how much co2 is left in the room after the 12 hours of dark ? Does most get used or lost? I was thinking about venting my room after an hour of dark to cool it down
I don't want my air conditioner having to cool 24/7


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 29, 2009)

I have my exhaust fan set to come on the whole dark cycle,, it keeps the air moving and humidity and temps low. 
The co2 will be down to regular levels by the next morning if not after an hour or two im sure, exhaust or not.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 29, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I'm loving this cloner. Not only does it make cloning a breeze, but I had a seedling about 3 weeks old that started doing really poor and it was my only female lemon skunk. I thought I was losing her when I found her stem was damaged but she wasn't leaned over so I didn't see it until I did a close inspection. There were only 2 nodes but I cut the stem above the damage and into the cloner she went. Today, I transplanted her to some coco since even though just as small as the day she went in the cloner, already stunted from the damage, she now has a healthy root mass and Stink's cloner saved my only one of that strain.
> 
> Thanks


hell yeah to that. my dp blueberry got that damn dampning off fungis shit and i had to chop the roots off of a 4 week old 10" tall ready to flower blueberry. i stuck it in the cloner with hopes of saving it and it shot roots and went back to veg, it looks like nothing ever happened.


----------



## repvip (Apr 29, 2009)

Stink or Dirt...

Just read Stink's comment on A/C water that smells like pot. 

I just started using a window A/C unit (small 5200btu) but I cannot tell where this supposed water is going to leak from? Been using it for a couple days and nothing is leaking out so far. This is being used for the flower room, which itself is a room inside a room--I didn't want water dripping out everywhere..

Dirt--did you do anything special when you mounted your A/C unit because of this?
oh and Dirt isn't 45% humidity a little low? I know <50% is good for the carbon filter exhaust, but I thought around 55% would be fine?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink or Dirt...
> 
> Just read Stink's comment on A/C water that smells like pot.
> 
> ...


I was actually wondering the same thing.. I bought my unit at a garage sale for $8. I searched all over it and did not find anywhere where water would disperse from.

for 8 bucks i thought what the heck ill give it a try,, 
when the room hits 86.5 it kicks on..i watched and it took about 20 minutes to cool the room back down to the setpoint of 83. and then it took about an hour before the room reached 86 again.

so far so good,,,but when the weather heats up will be the true test.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 29, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> What I did this time is take a new toilet brush and taped it to a broom handle. Then I just scrubbed the shit out of the inside of the fence posts.


You are so smart!


----------



## orzz (Apr 29, 2009)

The water that comes out of the a/c unit is a result of the a/c unit dehumidifying the rooms air. I use my window a/c units and they only drip when the humidity is high. The larger unit actually has a hose connection for the run off, the 2 smaller ones just drip thru a hole in the bottom of the unit.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 29, 2009)

do most people vent in air during the 12 hours of lights off when running co2?
i think im going to try this also.....
i noticed the heat has been under control the last few days since the outside temps are down.......im not sure my air conditioner can handle the extra hot days
i switched to starting 8pm on and off at 8 am.......seems like the coolest hours


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> Stink or Dirt...
> 
> Just read Stink's comment on A/C water that smells like pot.
> 
> ...


im using a wall mount unit and wondering the same thing, i cant get to the outside of mine its pretty close to my neighbors house. but i also just started using mine so maybe it takes some time to smell i dont know.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stink & stinkbuddies
> its been awhile it took me a day to catch up on the thread
> i have an ideal im going to turn the lights on my veggie unit on 12/12 2 weeks before i harvest that way my veggies will already be flowering when i move them to the flower room
> what do yall think about that


anybody think it will work ??????????????????????


----------



## repvip (Apr 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> anybody think it will work ??????????????????????


Sure it will work.

What are your veg lights on now?

I simply reduced my veg lights from 24/0 to 18/6 and noticed a big difference in reduced flower time when introduced into the flower room, which was enough for my needs.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 29, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sure it will work.
> 
> What are your veg lights on now?
> 
> I simply reduced my veg lights from 24/0 to 18/6 and noticed a big difference in reduced flower time when introduced into the flower room, which was enough for my needs.


it was on 18/6 i turned it to 12/12 last night 
my lights run at night its cooler 
im in the south so im running the ac 24/7 
before i got my ac my temps hit 100 plus for a week or better 
the grow slowed way down but nothing died they started to look bad iv had my ac for 5 days there starting to look better
iv had some in flower for 10 weeks and are not ready yet because of it 
i hope i can flush this weekend


----------



## repvip (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

I thought I was missing something. Looks like something that might manifest during high humidity? I'm gonna place a towel behind/under mine and call it good 

It's so funny that a bunch of us are in the same situation! First it was everyone getting CO2 all setup, now it's A/C hahaha

bigtimerooferr: good luck with the hotness! 12/12 should be fine on the veg--in my situation I couldn't block out all the light during the "night" in my veg room, so that would be an issue for me.... but otherwise should be no problem!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 29, 2009)

my flower room and veggie room are the same room 
i have a piece of 6 or 8 mill black plastic (doubled up)as a wall 
i have 2 zippers i found on the web for $11 i use for a door it works well
my ac only has 1 exsualst duct its bucketless
can anybody tell me if this type ac wiil suck out the co2


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> my flower room and veggie room are the same room
> i have a piece of 6 or 8 mill black plastic (doubled up)as a wall
> i have 2 zippers i found on the web for $11 i use for a door it works well
> my ac only has 1 exsualst duct its bucketless
> can anybody tell me if this type ac wiil suck out the co2


If it is a portable unit it will suck out the CO2. Window units are OK.


----------



## repvip (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright I said I wouldn't leave you all hanging... that I would start a journal... about my LED trials... well I lied! Sort of... but I do have proof. And you can see it. 

You can check out my pics anytime in my LED SHIT album. I will be updating often. Any questions send me a PM (I'm not going to start a thread).

Here's a pic of a nicely forming bud after 27 days under the 350w LED panel (plus light mover).


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn Rep, your pics look like you are growing in a disco or something. I can almost feel the bass.

Good luck with the LED's!


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 29, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I'm loving this cloner. Not only does it make cloning a breeze, but I had a seedling about 3 weeks old that started doing really poor and it was my only female lemon skunk. I thought I was losing her when I found her stem was damaged but she wasn't leaned over so I didn't see it until I did a close inspection. There were only 2 nodes but I cut the stem above the damage and into the cloner she went. Today, I transplanted her to some coco since even though just as small as the day she went in the cloner, already stunted from the damage, she now has a healthy root mass and Stink's cloner saved my only one of that strain.
> 
> Thanks


Lemon Skunk tends to be a weak seedling from my experience, so watch her closely the first month.

Very fine smoke though, with the berry flavored sweet, the lemon skunk smells somewhere between lemon pledge and lemon pez candy, very nice.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 29, 2009)

A quick question about trimming leaves. The large fan leaves are starting to move into other plants should I trim those to help with the crowding to allow the lower branches to get more light? This would be on the flower unit. Thanks in advanced


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> A quick question about trimming leaves. The large fan leaves are starting to move into other plants should I trim those to help with the crowding to allow the lower branches to get more light? This would be on the flower unit. Thanks in advanced


i would leave them unlees they turn yellow thats just me


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Man i love my new controller!! Ive got it all set up, my ac unit is mounted high on the wall, the temps are staying between 83-86, the co2 is kickin it at 1500ppm, the dehumidifier is set to 45% and the room is dialed in perfect. let the fun begin!


Yeah Dirt! You rock - like Stink said - you actually got me to Stink it up more than Stink himself (no offense Stink!). It was obvious that Stink was an expert grower and could grow the dank any number of ways. But to see a "regular guy" like Dirt (no offense Dirt!) do it, I really felt I, another "regular guy", could do it too!

Thanks!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe I did tell you that the leaves are about 8" tall but 6" wide and in a 4'x4' room. Thats alot of space. They are now touch my fan and veg unit. The old man says that trimming them will cause the branchs at the nodes to grow more smaller compact leaves, Creating more bud sites ( is that thinking right?) Also will this slow the growth down? ( waiting for my 600w HPS Hortilux to get here)


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Mines a comfort aire i bought off craigslist for $100.
> It works great, i have the drain line running into a res, it gets a little hot sometimes but not too bad.


Thanks Dirt
I'll go look for one of those. I bought mine at Sears, it self drains, power drains up to 10 ft high... Its got everything, but its loud and puts out a bunch of heat. AND it was 3X more $


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 29, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I use my dehumidifier in the Winter when it is cold. The heat helps then.
> 
> In the Summer you need A/C to keep your temps down. The *cool* thing about A/C is it will also dehumidify the air as it cools it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Stink

Do med patients need to worry??? I think Cali has us approved for 6 mature plants per... Then X# for immature. Just curious. 


I decided I needed a dehumidifier when I walked into my room and it felt like Costa Rica. I have central air and it wasn't drying out the room. There's only a cloner and a veg'r running right now, humidity is about 65% according to the de-humidifer. 

I'll pull out a RH meter and see what it says.

My A/C water drains onto my septic tank, so no worries there. I'll try turning down the temperature see if that helps.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Maybe I did tell you that the leaves are about 8" tall but 6" wide and in a 4'x4' room. Thats alot of space. They are now touch my fan and veg unit. The old man says that trimming them will cause the branchs at the nodes to grow more smaller compact leaves, Creating more bud sites ( is that thinking right?) Also will this slow the growth down? ( waiting for my 600w HPS Hortilux to get here)


I'm with ya on the fan leaves. I've got 3 plants 40 days old with lower/middle fan leaves 6 -8" across as well. Type in "trimming leaves" on the search feature here and you get as many results as typing in "free porn" on Google. As far as some direction, there are definitely 2 schools of thought on trimming leaves. 

How about some points of view from our distinguished panel here among the stinkbuddies?

Threw some pictures of the new Sour Diesel as well.

Thanks again


----------



## delusion (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys i saw the clipping in HT and was thrilled to there was a thread here. I only read a few of the hundreds of pages for this thread but has anyone has as much success with this plan as SB did? Were any mods made? 

What do you think are preferable seeds for hydro setups such as this?

Love the idea Stink bud, it just seems too good to be true!!


----------



## realtalk08028 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey this is my 1st time on here and was wondering wat can i use to start growin sum weed and how much is it and how long does it take to grow.. i live in apt wit my girl and 2 kids and i want to start to grow some weed.. i read everything and dont understand anything plus i dont kno wat store to go get things at to start or where to get seeds.. help me please


----------



## realtalk08028 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey this is my 1st time on here and was wondering wat can i use to start growin sum weed and how much is it and how long does it take to grow.. i live in apt wit my girl and 2 kids and i want to start to grow some weed.. i read everything and dont understand anything plus i dont kno wat store to go get things at to start or where to get seeds.. help me please


----------



## TrapMobsta (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks i cant wait to start my AG


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I'm with ya on the fan leaves. I've got 3 plants 40 days old with lower/middle fan leaves 6 -8" across as well. Type in "trimming leaves" on the search feature here and you get as many results as typing in "free porn" on Google. As far as some direction, there are definitely 2 schools of thought on trimming leaves.
> 
> How about some points of view from our distinguished panel here among the stinkbuddies?
> 
> ...


You are lucky to have such big battery packs. Indicas rule!! Unless its infested or burnt don't mess with it till you have to chop her down. Thats my take looking good. Oh and drop a bulb midway down that thing when its 4 foot.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have been lurking, reading and gathering supplies for almost three weeks now. I have cuttings in the cloner and almost everything I need to take them to harvest. I say almost, because every time I have said I am ready, I found more shit I need. I have been doing a half assed grow in soil and had just started 10 different strains of feminized beans when I found this thread. This system will be great to test them all and pick the best to keep growing. I have never had any luck at cloning so I should save a shitload of bucks on seeds now. Thanks to Stinky, Dirt and all the other posters for all the info that has gotten me started on this project. I will post more as things progress.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 29, 2009)

realtalk08028 said:


> hey this is my 1st time on here and was wondering wat can i use to start growin sum weed and how much is it and how long does it take to grow.. i live in apt wit my girl and 2 kids and i want to start to grow some weed.. i read everything and dont understand anything plus i dont kno wat store to go get things at to start or where to get seeds.. help me please


did you try page 75 on this thread, all the info you need to get started is on that page, you can try searching the forum if you have questions and if you dont find them that way well all help you the best we can.


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I was just getting ready to lower the light. I've been a little aggressive with my lights this first time and have burnt about half the leaves on the 3 smaller plants (not pictured). So, I was letting them get a little used to it. I'll drop 'em in the AM. They've only been under that MH for 8 days.

Thanks again.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If it is a portable unit it will suck out the CO2. Window units are OK.


thanks stink thanks
i knew when i bought it nobody local has one like i want
im going to buy one online and take the other back to lowes
nothing ever goes right for me the STORY of my life
life is stiill good though i live in the USA thank god


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 30, 2009)

I know we have all been learning as we go as a class. I stumbled across this when making the Stinkbud system. I have seen a few people ask how to attach the the units to the pump other then just sliding the PVC pipe into the top of the pump. If you get a 1/2" Adapter fitting ( first picture ) It will screw right in to the top of the pump. This is great just for those of us who have knocked the unit from the pump. ( second pic showing it screwed into the pump). It works on all three systems I want to say that you remove 1/2" from the PVC to the pump. I will get the measurements as soon as my lights come back on.

I can't thank StinkBud enough Thanks Again


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 30, 2009)

I might have to try this.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 30, 2009)

stink 
are you sure you ant from the south because all your morals & values are the same as mine
i was tought to respect elders and say yes mam & yes sir & to help others in need


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 30, 2009)

We all know that its kindof a guessing game when running new strains together to find the finish line and nutes etc,,

I am on 7 weeks with all my new clones. The green crack and og kush look done now. The 2 sourD in the back will have to make a move but probably wont even finish at 9.

the headband and bluberry are gonna need the full 9 weeks.

my question: I dont wanna start a flush for the 1 greencrack and 2 ogkush... so i was thinking of just harvesting the tops of those 3, and let the rest go as usual.

im thinking that in this system even without a flush they will still be tasty?

first pic is green crack,2nd is ogkush, 3rd is blueberry.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> Damn Rep, your pics look like you are growing in a disco or something. I can almost feel the bass.
> 
> Good luck with the LED's!


ROFL! I thought the same thing! All you need is some House music.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> We all know that its kindof a guessing game when running new strains together to find the finish line and nutes etc,,
> 
> I am on 7 weeks with all my new clones. The green crack and og kush look done now. The 2 sourD in the back will have to make a move but probably wont even finish at 9.
> 
> ...


I always wondered if you could cut off some tops an put them in water like you would a bouquet of flowers.

You could even add Sweet. It works for flowers and buds are flowers, so why not?

What if you made a flusher. Take a spare cloner and put the cut tops into a collar and netpot. Run water with Some Sweet for a week and pull the tops out. They should be nicely flushed.

Another option is to let your PPM drop to 1000-1200 for 3-4 days before harvest. That way you won't have much nutrient buildup and the other plants will still do fine.

Your timing sounds right on spec for the different strains. I'm curious as to how you like the OG. I heard it's the bomb!

I missed a clone of the OG Kush (SFV cutting) by one day! The good news is I know it's around and it's just a matter of time before I get a cutting.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 30, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah Dirt! You rock - like Stink said - you actually got me to Stink it up more than Stink himself (no offense Stink!). It was obvious that Stink was an expert grower and could grow the dank any number of ways. But to see a "regular guy" like Dirt (no offense Dirt!) do it, I really felt I, another "regular guy", could do it too!
> 
> Thanks!


Cheers to that mate! yea.. believe me if i could do this, anyone can. 

It was one sentence that stink said at the very beggining of the thread...

and i quote "If you can read a number then you can do this" 

I was very intimidated at all the hydro threads, they seemed so complicated. I even asked a couple newb questions and got scolded! Then i found STINK!

Stink has been the absolute best mentor a regular guy could ask for. He answers all questions, stupid or otherwise in a way that makes sense..

cheers to all the stinkbuddies who are fortunate to have found this MAN!

SPREAD THE LOVE.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I know we have all been learning as we go as a class. I stumbled across this when making the Stinkbud system. I have seen a few people ask how to attach the the units to the pump other then just sliding the PVC pipe into the top of the pump. If you get a 1/2" Adapter fitting ( first picture ) It will screw right in to the top of the pump. This is great just for those of us who have knocked the unit from the pump. ( second pic showing it screwed into the pump). It works on all three systems I want to say that you remove 1/2" from the PVC to the pump. I will get the measurements as soon as my lights come back on.
> 
> I can't thank StinkBud enough Thanks Again


That's awesome bro! Perfect fit. I even have some of those 1/2" fittings hanging around. Good work and thanks for posting!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> A quick question about trimming leaves. The large fan leaves are starting to move into other plants should I trim those to help with the crowding to allow the lower branches to get more light? This would be on the flower unit. Thanks in advanced


I only trim leaves that are yellowing or have dead spots on them.

It is a good idea to pull all the very bottom leaves right next to the net pot though. Those leaves never get enough light and suck more energy than they produce.

I'll usually take the bottom 2-3 stems off too. I'll ether make clones out of them or chuck them in the trash. I do this as I'm taking the plants into the flower room.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea Stink im very excited about what ive heard about the SFV kush, It is growing just like what ive heard,, its not a big yielder but the buds are really dense and covered in crystals. I have 20 cuttings of them in a cloner now so after a few more runs im gonna be doing a whole flower system with all the sfv... 

I havent sampled yet but will let ya know how it is. 
Suprisigly this green crack is looking stellar!

im gonna ax all my sourD ,, headband isnt very impressive either...

i think ultimately my lineup is gonna be;

cheese
redgrape
SFV
greencrack 
and blueberry.

Interesting about flushing ,, maybe i will try that,, or maybe i will just put the tops into one of my cloners with the clones....thats neat.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Thanks for the response Stink
> 
> Do med patients need to worry??? I think Cali has us approved for 6 mature plants per... Then X# for immature. Just curious.
> 
> ...


The joy of being a licensed medical marijuana grower. No need to worry about things like water run-off.

Also I should have said that the people were busted by drug dogs. They were suspected of growing so the cops brought out the dogs. The rest is history. It's happened more than once.

It's standard operating procedure for police, just like checking your trash. Never put any incriminating evidence in your trash (if you don't have an MMC).

I used to sweat everything. Old soil used to be a pain in the ass. After a few years all my plant beds where filled to the rim with left over soil! Eventually I ran out of new places to put the used soil...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> stink
> are you sure you ant from the south because all your morals & values are the same as mine
> i was tought to respect elders and say yes mam & yes sir & to help others in need


That's funny! No unfortunately I'm a Yankee. Or what do you call a West Coast Yankee. How about I'm a Wankee!

I have spent quite a few years in the South though. I was stationed in Orlando and Pensacola for a few years. I also spent some time in Biloxi and Houston.

Weird thing is, the more time I spent in the South the more I wanted to date my cousin... I always thought it was genetics but it must be something in the air.


----------



## chinawas (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey man, thanks for the input. I forgot to write in my journal that i flushed my plants. Im pretty busy these days. Im going through your journal and you have a lot of info here. Take care.


----------



## hehehemann (Apr 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's funny! No unfortunately I'm a Yankee. Or what do you call a West Coast Yankee. How about I'm a Wankee!



I'm from England now living in the states. Stink, don't call yourself a wankee, your a good bloke. 

We used the term wankee to imply a negative stereotype of an American. Mixing our Wanker term with yankee )


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have spent quite a few years in the South though. I was stationed in Orlando and Pensacola for a few years. I also spent some time in Biloxi and Houston.


i spent some time stationed in pensacola too stink, i was an avation electrician on black hawks or as we called them h-60's. from there i went to jacksonville. i was in the navy from 01 to 03, i might have missed you by a few years. what was your rate/rank if you dont mind me asking and filling up your thread with more way off topic questions.


----------



## delusion (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Stink, I read in an earlier post that you were considering running co2 through the pvc, did you try it or have any success with that?


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Whysohigh and Stink, were you guys stationed at Tyndall AFB? I was there this past summer for Col Fryer's retirement party. Never hung out with military folks before...fun times


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all You StinkBuds! Gringo is back - after an unexpected hiatus, I have relocated in a another section of the world and have just begun to settle down. Got a few Bubbleliscious and Durban just sprouting and will be transferring into the SB AeroCloner soon. As I get my area finished up I'll post some pic.

It's good to see lots of you still here and kicking butt. Owe you the world StinkBud.

Cheers,

GringoLOcO


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 30, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's funny! No unfortunately I'm a Yankee. Or what do you call a West Coast Yankee. How about I'm a Wankee!
> 
> I have spent quite a few years in the South though. I was stationed in Orlando and Pensacola for a few years. I also spent some time in Biloxi and Houston.
> 
> Weird thing is, the more time I spent in the South the more I wanted to date my cousin... I always thought it was genetics but it must be something in the air.


its funny you said that i done went and married 3 my cousins LOL 
man your cazy i bet your freinds never stop laughing when your around


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Apr 30, 2009)

hey gringo
good to see you back


----------



## drjbrob (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought this thread would just keep going and going but here i am at the end!! sweet! 
Ive been reading for a couple hours almost every night since late February and just now made it to the end. Stink thanks for everything bro I cant wait to get back home to California and get my card so i can spread the love with your system. Your an inspiration to us all and I thank you for your time and effort helping noobs like me find their way...


----------



## Shrike (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome back, Gringo. This thread has grown a bit since you've been gone. Looking forward to seeing new pic's on your thread in the near future.



GringoLoco said:


> Hello all You StinkBuds! Gringo is back - after an unexpected hiatus, I have relocated in a another section of the world and have just begun to settle down. Got a few Bubbleliscious and Durban just sprouting and will be transferring into the SB AeroCloner soon. As I get my area finished up I'll post some pic.
> 
> It's good to see lots of you still here and kicking butt. Owe you the world StinkBud.
> 
> ...


----------



## iivan740 (Apr 30, 2009)

first and formost, thank you stink. This thread is a daily read for me. WOW there is so much in here. 
So here are some pics of my blueberry, two days ago I received my drt-1 recycle timer and thing went crazy. 
My setup is a stinkbud cloner build on a superbox from lowes with a t-5 hood. Evertyting is on timers. Lights 19/5. 
So check out what has happened in the last 18 days from dry seed.
not really worried about it but I picked this one because of the yellow streak on one of the leaves, anyone have any thoughts???? you can see barely see it on the first pic, the leaf pointing right at you.(seriously not worried about it, the streak has been there since the leaf sprouted, and it's the only one on the plant or in the garden.)

This is a sick thread and I wanted to show off what you have helped create.kiss-ass


----------



## realtalk08028 (Apr 30, 2009)

hey wats up im new to this and want to learn how to grow and where do i start


----------



## repvip (Apr 30, 2009)

realtalk08028 said:


> hey wats up im new to this and want to learn how to grow and where do i start


Page 1 

haha just kidding

Page 75 has all you need brother!


----------



## xavierbraun (May 1, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud I have a question. I saw you made a mini flower unit earlier in thread that only had 6 plants. If I made 3 of these units up and put them side by side what is the bare minimum sized light I should use? I dont really want to use anything massive. Im not keen on a 1000 W sodium. Could I get away with 2 X 250 W sodiums instead, or would that limit the growth speed too much? I dont want it sucking too much electricity. Thank you for your great thread. Alot of terminally sick people would be appreciating your kindness.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 1, 2009)

for anyone that doesnt know page 75 is the shit ...stink has laid out his plans in a full tutorial


----------



## thecholochef (May 1, 2009)

well im sure im not the only who has has height issues.. maybe because of sativa dominant strain or because vegged too long.. in my case its both.  so what to do? break em! here are some pics , supper cropped them last night, 24 hrs later whaddaya know.. looking nice. brought em down almost 12 inches, and made myself more main colas.. cant go wrong!



Chef


----------



## skeeterleg (May 1, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud
I would like to say thank you for taking the time to share your grow knowledge and ingenuity. I just viewed your gallery and I was amazed. Everything you do from growing, information to pictures is all &#8220;TOP NOTCH&#8221; my friend. 
Forgive me if this has been asked. You use a tank for Co2 I believe. I was wondering if you had seen the Co2 unit from Hydro Innovations? Here is a link and a video. Seems like a good unit. Check it out if you have a chance. I would like to know your thoughts about it. 
http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product2.htm
Thanks again Stinkbud!!!


----------



## valmeida (May 1, 2009)

Stinkbud, 
I am having heating issues so i plumbed (2) 4" vents into my room blowing cool air into the room from the outside and that worked pretty good, but then I thought about the CO2! will this mess up my CO2 injections?


----------



## whysohigh (May 1, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> well im sure im not the only who has has height issues.. maybe because of sativa dominant strain or because vegged too long.. in my case its both.  so what to do? break em! here are some pics , supper cropped them last night, 24 hrs later whaddaya know.. looking nice. brought em down almost 12 inches, and made myself more main colas.. cant go wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


my old flower room had no height. i did some expiermenting with tying down. i loved it. if you take the top and bend it over as much as you can with out breaking it, the bottom branches will shoot to the top becoming the same height as the cola in a day or two. basically it makes the plant think its grown into an obstruction and the bottom branches need to continue to grow to further the plants life. i had one plant i tied down i got 4oz from.


----------



## drjbrob (May 1, 2009)

Hey everyone I was just on the DNA genetics website looking for seeds and I saw that they have some nice looking sativa strains that only take 7-9 weeks flowering. This would be perfect for your system stink!! Especially considering how much I love sativa


----------



## Tomfoolery (May 1, 2009)

drjbrob said:


> Hey everyone I was just on the DNA genetics website looking for seeds and I saw that they have some nice looking sativa strains that only take 7-9 weeks flowering. This would be perfect for your system stink!! Especially considering how much I love sativa


was it Cannalope Haze? aka C99. those guys seem pretty shady from what i have read. just my opinion... but you might check out some more reputable breeders for C99 f2's f3's etc. or crosses.


----------



## sparat1k (May 1, 2009)

xavierbraun said:


> I dont really want to use anything massive. Im not keen on a 1000 W sodium.


I think you would be fine with 2x250's for the Stinkbud jr. The closer you can get your lights the better! You might wanna look at scroging it also to maximise yield.


----------



## 420hydro (May 1, 2009)

*Stinkbud,

Just picked up the **June issue of High Times*.

*Great Article on your system!!!
Pictures Fantastic! 
Instructions even a 4th grader can follow.*

*Way to go Bro!*

(hey folks, if you haven't got you copy - get it - it's a winner!)


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

NIce its out, I gotta find one. I've been waiting, and waiting for it!!! SWeet


----------



## sparat1k (May 1, 2009)

Tomfoolery said:


> was it Cannalope Haze? aka C99. those guys seem pretty shady from what i have read. just my opinion... but you might check out some more reputable breeders for C99 f2's f3's etc. or crosses.


 Milton friedman hell ya! Dna has good stuff. I could care less where my gear comes from as long as its quality. You can't really pantent marijuana lol. I'd like to try rocklock, chocolope, and coletrain. Peace.


----------



## Tomfoolery (May 1, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> Milton friedman hell ya! Dna has good stuff. I could care less where my gear comes from as long as its quality. You can't really pantent marijuana lol. I'd like to try rocklock, chocolope, and coletrain. Peace.


well done sir! i guess i just have an ethical problem getting behind ripped off gear. esp from bros grim.

little known fact... milton friedman was an advocate of legalization! not to mention being a world class economist.


----------



## laundrybag (May 1, 2009)

hello everyone! 
pass that  over here and welcome me to thread
damn this is long, i'm only a little over half way through it, but anyway...

sorry to bring something up from back in feb (thats as far as i've read so far)
but i saw a pic from dirthawker and thought i'd throw a little twist onto it

i have a pic of it below and that net really looks like a hassle. 

here's an idea that will save you from messing with it during harvest time
and will stop it from being a recurring cost every grow

drill holes where i have the red dots and add PVC where i have the green
then run wooden dowel rods through the holes

so they don't slide out if you bump them
leave the dowel rods long enough to stick out of each side an inch 
buy some nuts that are the wing nut type to thread onto them

i have included a pic of wooden dowels incase anyone doesn't know what they are
any lumber yard, ace, lowes, menards, ect. will have them


----------



## ifixbax (May 1, 2009)

*Height Issues??* 
permalink
well im sure im not the only who has has height issues.. maybe because of sativa dominant strain or because vegged too long.. in my case its both.  so what to do? break em! here are some pics , supper cropped them last night, 24 hrs later whaddaya know.. looking nice. brought em down almost 12 inches, and made myself more main colas.. cant go wrong!

Wow Cholochef, that looks real good. Did your Dad teach you that?????


----------



## xavierbraun (May 2, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> I think you would be fine with 2x250's for the Stinkbud jr. The closer you can get your lights the better! You might wanna look at scroging it also to maximise yield.


 
Thanks man. Want to keep it a little smaller that Stinks Op. Scrogin sounds great.....had never heard of the term and just checked in on it. Waste not want not right? Thank you very much kiss-ass


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 2, 2009)

So as advice from stinkbud he told me to raise the nute PPM, at first I'm just the guy who says if its not broken then don't fix it. So I changed the rez out bring the PPM to 1500. All I have to say is OMG!!!! ( was at 1250 PPM ) It has only been 24 hours and all the plants in the flower unit have filled out like mad! I had a inch of growth over 24hours on my largest plant. I know I need to start flowering, If I start with my MH 12/12 and the in 5 days switched to my 600w HPS would this help? Hurt? 

Thanks again all!


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> So as advice from stinkbud he told me to raise the nute PPM, at first I'm just the guy who says if its not broken then don't fix it. So I changed the rez out bring the PPM to 1500. All I have to say is OMG!!!! ( was at 1250 PPM ) It has only been 24 hours and all the plants in the flower unit have filled out like mad! I had a inch of growth over 24hours on my largest plant. I know I need to start flowering, If I start with my MH 12/12 and the in 5 days switched to my 600w HPS would this help? Hurt?
> 
> Thanks again all!


The MH might actually work better for the first week of flowering. Less stretch.

Bump up your PPM to 2000 and stand back.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 2, 2009)

Stink what do you think .. as you know my lights are aircooled so moving them up and down is difficult. I was thinking of building a platform about 15 inches high to set the newest flower plants and reservoir on. Something easy like cinder blocks and a nice thick piece of plywood. That way the new plants go on a platform nice and close to the lights , then they move to the right back to the ground and then to the right again for the finish.

Im always trying to improve things. I need to keep my mind working, instead of just watching the grass grow.


----------



## andyman (May 2, 2009)

here is some more bud porn since I havent been on in a while.
Yes I know there are ladybugs, I put them there. about 1500 lady bugs, there one of my ways of preventing bugs.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 2, 2009)

hey dirth
i have extra long air ducts on mine 
and i have light pulleys it makes it so easy to move up and down


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 2, 2009)

hey andy
what strain are those first two pics
they look familiar


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink what do you think .. as you know my lights are aircooled so moving them up and down is difficult. I was thinking of building a platform about 15 inches high to set the newest flower plants and reservoir on. Something easy like cinder blocks and a nice thick piece of plywood. That way the new plants go on a platform nice and close to the lights , then they move to the right back to the ground and then to the right again for the finish.
> 
> Im always trying to improve things. I need to keep my mind working, instead of just watching the grass grow.


I used to move my lights up and down but now I'm just too lazy. It is easier to just add another light.

My plants grow so fast that within 2 weeks they are already getting close to the lights.

I started my flush last night. I drained the res a couple of times and then added 450ml of Sweet. No Clearex this time. I'm positive it will work great...

I have a new Strain this harvest. I mixed a Skunk #11 with my Blueberry. The Skunk was 75% Sativa with Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold. The buds look unreal. Kind of like the Blueberry but with bigger calyxes. 

I took a sample branch and dried the buds. They smell unreal! It has a mild taste and my first hit gave me a strong head rush. Thought if might be a fluke so I took another...Wow! Another massive head rush. This shit is potent! 

The added Sativa increases the ceiling of the high. The high dosen't last as long as the Blueberry's but it's a lot more intense and cerebral. The plant grows fast and ends up huge. I'm calling it Sour Blue. 

I also have another plant in flower for next harvest. It's a mix of Skunk #11 and Goo. The leaves are beyond huge! It's too early to tell how the buds will end up.


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> here is some more bud porn since I havent been on in a while.
> Yes I know there are ladybugs, I put them there. about 1500 lady bugs, there one of my ways of preventing bugs.


Nice buds! I love ladybugs! Those poor little fuckers are going to starve. Well at least it will be one hell of a ladybug orgy for a few days anyway!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 2, 2009)

Hey andy.. i love the ladybugs! its that time of year when they stock ladybugs at the stores.. the warmer it gets the more bugs can become a problem.. i might just have to pick some up myself.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 2, 2009)

I saw a pic of that sour blue, it looks insane!! I look forward to the future when i am more experienced and can try my hand at creating a strain.

Tomorrow, im cutting down my 3 early finishers (tops) and i think im gonna just take the tops and put them in a flower pitcher and add the sweet like you mentioned and leave them in the flower room for 4-5 days. A nice bouquet of bud..lol

will let yall know how they turn out.


----------



## sparat1k (May 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I was thinking of building a platform about 15 inches high to set the newest flower plants and reservoir on.


I thought about this too Dirt. We know that the closer you can get your lights to the plants the better.

I was thinking maybe getting an inflatable mattress and putting it under the flowering unit. Turn it on when I wanna raise them, and turn it off when they get tall. What you think dumb idea or not?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 2, 2009)

An air matress might be kindof wobley.. I think a stationary sturdy platform would work pretty good as long as you know the strains and how high they get in 3 weeks... putting them closer to the lights will keep the stretch down, tight internode length and create more bud sites... Im gonna give it a try..cant hurt.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 2, 2009)

hey guys i have read about the first 40 pages of this thread and plan on reading it all ....i have a question tho ....i have two 4x4 trays and each one has an aircooled 1000w hps above it ......i want to get more into aeroponics because i have tryed buckets ...coir ebb and flow ... and my rainforest and the aeroponic rainforest totally schools the other methods of growing ....only buckets come kinda close to growth rate ....

so my question is this can i remove one of my 4x4 trays and be able to fit 2 of the 14 site flowering aero/nft systems ?

i looked at blueprints and i am correct in assuming these are roughly 2ft wide and 5ft long ...including rez and everythin


----------



## alsoranmike (May 2, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> hey guys i have read about the first 40 pages of this thread and plan on reading it all ....i have a question tho ....i have two 4x4 trays and each one has an aircooled 1000w hps above it ......i want to get more into aeroponics because i have tryed buckets ...coir ebb and flow ... and my rainforest and the aeroponic rainforest totally schools the other methods of growing ....only buckets come kinda close to growth rate ....
> 
> so my question is this can i remove one of my 4x4 trays and be able to fit 2 of the 14 site flowering aero/nft systems ?
> 
> i looked at blueprints and i am correct in assuming these are roughly 2ft wide and 5ft long ...including rez and everythin


You are basically correct in the size of the unit, maybe just a bit longer than that with the rez and posts together.

The nice thing about this is you can modify the system (i.e. cut the fence posts shorter, longer or whatever) to suit your needs.


----------



## mafio (May 2, 2009)

got the hightime book great work building one now


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 2, 2009)

I have a 4'x4' room as well and I had to take off 8 1/2 inches off the total length to make it fit. instead of draining in the front of the rez it drains to the back. So I did not have to lose any room on the post itself. Gotta love Space Management!!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 2, 2009)

cool so were you able to get two systems in that space ? .....i actually got like 5x5 ft to work with so maybe i wont have to adjust plans ?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 2, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> cool so were you able to get two systems in that space ? .....i actually got like 5x5 ft to work with so maybe i wont have to adjust plans ?


You could run 2 systems with room to get in and work around a little bit. But you could scrog 3 units in a 4x4 with some practice. I'm just using two units to work the bugs out with the growing environment I'm working with. (basement)


----------



## thinkhigh (May 2, 2009)

I finally got my hands on the June edition of HT. Great article Stink. But then again, I wouldn't expect anything different from you. Great exposure for THE MAN........I knew all of that from your thread, so you can tell HT that you boost their sells. You are the only reason I bought the mag. Thank again for all you have given us.....


----------



## LionsRoor (May 2, 2009)

laundrybag said:


> hello everyone!
> pass that  over here and welcome me to thread
> damn this is long, i'm only a little over half way through it, but anyway...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread!

Interesting idea... many ways to do it. I just picked up a magazine that had DIY trellis article.

And yet another option... I used 4 posts on the corners, drilled holes and used zip ties to stretch the corners of Botanicare net-trellis like a trampoline. Too easy!


----------



## Ganjimon (May 2, 2009)

I cant remember where i read it, but someone updated stinks measurements. He said should add on 1" , but i cant remember what two sections needed to be changed & if the measurements true. Anyone that has built on can pls help with this, also i have pics on my page, want to know if i can use this type of light fixture. looks like the light in your high school gym..lol


----------



## laundrybag (May 2, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> And yet another option... I used 4 posts on the corners, drilled holes and used zip ties to stretch the corners of Botanicare net-trellis like a trampoline. Too easy!


nice res you have there
hows the light coverage on top of it
i'm thinking it would not be too hard to "adjust" the plumbing inside of it
sorta stinkbud cloner/veger style 
could add few plants to your cycle
nice lil bump to your yield 

takin my ass back to post 4000, that's as far as i've got so far


----------



## LionsRoor (May 3, 2009)

laundrybag said:


> nice res you have there
> hows the light coverage on top of it
> i'm thinking it would not be too hard to "adjust" the plumbing inside of it
> sorta stinkbud cloner/veger style
> ...


Yeah, Laundry - post 4000!

It's hard to tell from the pic, but the 600 watt light coverage is not adequate to properly cover the area over the res too. I am into maximum yield so I appreciate all input, thanks! On that note, I do have 3 or 4 key things I will implement to increase my subsequent Stink harvests. I'm about 4 weeks away from harvesting my first 2 batches. I will use that as a benchmark and go from there!

FYI - the res is the 25 gallon version, Botanicare uses for their TurboGarden series.

Reading this thread is kind of like reading a book, but you know the ending already - but you love the ending and reading the middle just makes the book even better.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 3, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I have a 4'x4' room as well and I had to take off 8 1/2 inches off the total length to make it fit. instead of draining in the front of the rez it drains to the back. So I did not have to lose any room on the post itself. Gotta love Space Management!!


Here is a pic of what it looks like. from above.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 3, 2009)

This is one of the clones I got recently. It doesn't look happy today. PH 5.9, PPM 640.

My UK Cheese are going and happy, the other clones I got at the same time look pretty good. When I got them, they had some yellow/burnt leaves. The new growth since I've had them looks good. 

Is BBBK a sensitive strain? should I set up a separate cloner for it? I hate to lose her. What should I do?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

lol looks like alot of people have followed in your footsteps stink...u do have an awesome design and i will be postin my setup and results as soon as i get everythin goin i am thinkin on usin this to veg my plants to the required height to go into bloom ...it is a rainforest aeroponic unit of course ther are a few 6 inch net cups in ther now they are future bucket plants ...the inserts will take over ther spot and i will start to veg 2 inch neoprene held clones in ther


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 3, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> This is one of the clones I got recently. It doesn't look happy today. PH 5.9, PPM 430.
> 
> My UK Cheese are going and happy, the other clones I got at the same time look pretty good. When I got them, they had some yellow/burnt leaves. The new growth since I've had them looks good.
> 
> Is BBBK a sensitive strain? should I set up a separate cloner for it? I hate to lose her. What should I do?


Just give it some time and it will come back around. Looks a little sad but the color looks good


----------



## whysohigh (May 3, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> This is one of the clones I got recently. It doesn't look happy today. PH 5.9, PPM 640.
> 
> My UK Cheese are going and happy, the other clones I got at the same time look pretty good. When I got them, they had some yellow/burnt leaves. The new growth since I've had them looks good.
> 
> Is BBBK a sensitive strain? should I set up a separate cloner for it? I hate to lose her. What should I do?


went thru the same thing with some blueberry clones, i had like 8 that looked just like that, but they went back to normal, give it a week it should be fine.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 3, 2009)

Thanks! I was hoping that was the case...


----------



## LionsRoor (May 3, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> lol looks like alot of people have followed in your footsteps stink...u do have an awesome design and i will be postin my setup and results as soon as i get everythin goin i am thinkin on usin this to veg my plants to the required height to go into bloom ...it is a rainforest aeroponic unit of course ther are a few 6 inch net cups in ther now they are future bucket plants ...the inserts will take over ther spot and i will start to veg 2 inch neoprene held clones in ther


Nice - I've seen those 2" inserts for the RainForrest... looks like it will work very well!


----------



## thecholochef (May 3, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> This is one of the clones I got recently. It doesn't look happy today. PH 5.9, PPM 640.
> 
> My UK Cheese are going and happy, the other clones I got at the same time look pretty good. When I got them, they had some yellow/burnt leaves. The new growth since I've had them looks good.
> 
> Is BBBK a sensitive strain? should I set up a separate cloner for it? I hate to lose her. What should I do?


before and after pics below.. it looked look like this for me until i put it into veg.. as long as the roots are growing your ok. if it looks like this when you put in veg give it a week or two it will come back.. and then just go crazy. 


Chef


----------



## whysohigh (May 3, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> before and after pics below.. it looked look like this for me until i put it into veg.. as long as the roots are growing your ok. if it looks like this when you put in veg give it a week or two it will come back.. and then just go crazy.
> 
> 
> Chef



good call chef, i didnt mention putting it into veg. i had it happen before the clones popped roots on most of them and now you would never know theres a problem.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 4, 2009)

I have been freaking out the last couple of days over the amount of bucks I have channeled into this project(about $1100 and counting). I had started asking myself, what the fuck are you doing. Then I went and checked the cuttings I put in the cloner 5 days ago and saw the first little roots starting to pop out. NOW, I am freaking out over how glad I am I found this thread and have quit trying growing in dirt. That first little sign of progress is sure a moral builder.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

Yo Stink, Yo Stinkers - I'm 33 days in on my first two batches. Here are some pics. Thanks all for your help getting me here.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

This pic pretty much tells the story... the Headband is on the left, the OG is on the right.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> I have been freaking out the last couple of days over the amount of bucks I have channeled into this project(about $1100 and counting). I had started asking myself, what the fuck are you doing. Then I went and checked the cuttings I put in the cloner 5 days ago and saw the first little roots starting to pop out. NOW, I am freaking out over how glad I am I found this thread and have quit trying growing in dirt. That first little sign of progress is sure a moral builder.


No doubt, Bra! I felt the same way... and it still feels good to see the roots on batch 3. I suppose the thrill is gone for Stink, but I will continue to get a rush off the aero cloner for some time to come!


----------



## itaintallgood (May 4, 2009)

hey guys little more progress now first two pics are the same plant same node just different angles 3rd shot is a whole other plants. I cant tell if these are pistils forming or male pods. Sorry first grow i know this is annoying to you veterans.I took clones last time i posted and the stink bud cloner is working great. thanks 

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/?action=view&current=P3310014.jpg

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/?action=view&current=P3310015.jpg

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv237/aquamist/?action=view&current=P3310017.jpg


----------



## thecholochef (May 4, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Stink, Yo Stinkers - I'm 33 days in on my first two batches. Here are some pics. Thanks all for your help getting me here.


wow, thats looking like some fire bro! what cut is that?? 

Chef


----------



## aba (May 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> 0.672 grams per watt


*Thats impressive, do you think it would be more if you used a high yield strain like "big bud"?*


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

lol i am ashamed to say it but for quite a while i had only been gettin like .25 g / watt in a two month period ...i hope to raise that number to at least .5 g / watt from the experience of this collective of growers ...i have big bud strain ...and a few others i actually think that the northern lights i have produce more ...same with ppp from nirvana ..i lost that strain tho 

o yea i once had a strain that was AK-47 male mixed with Blueberry female .....and the seeds it produced i grew em out and got like a pound out of a 3x3 tray ....so i dont know what is up with those strains exept that i know they are bomb ...o yea the high from that weed was very excellent too


----------



## StinkBud (May 4, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Stink, Yo Stinkers - I'm 33 days in on my first two batches. Here are some pics. Thanks all for your help getting me here.


Holy shit! That OG looks sic bro! Even the fan leaves are covered in crystals. It looks just like my NYC Diesel.

Your plants look really healthy too.

Wait till you try flushing with Sweet. I can't believe how good my buds taste since I've been using it.


----------



## StinkBud (May 4, 2009)

aba said:


> *Thats impressive, do you think it would be more if you used a high yield strain like "big bud"?*


I've always been curious about the efficiency of different systems. As soon as you do the math though you realize that the value of the product far outweighs any costs associated with growing it.

I bet LEDs would stomp all over the other systems at grams per watt.

Now the only thing I really care about is improving the quality of my bud. 

I'm also doing a little breeding again. I've been checking out the different seed stock lately. I want to find a good male and save some pollen to breed with my existing strains.

Everyone loves the Kush strains. I'd love to breed a Blueberry Kush! The best Afghan I've ever smoked is called Mango. It's un-fucking-real! If I could mix Mango and Blueberry it could be all time.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

i have hindu kush growin right now it is my first kush strain it has huge leaves


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 4, 2009)

Hey stinkbuds, ive been running the veg formula with sweet in the flower room for the first 3 weeks like stink and the plants love it! 

I noticed some of my blueberry that have been in flower for 5 weeks started to claw a little. (1st pic) ive been running them at 2000ppm. the temps and humidity are dialed in perfect so im thinking it must be too high of nutes. I dropped the ppms to 1800 just now. 

what do you think?


----------



## StinkBud (May 4, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stinkbuds, ive been running the veg formula with sweet in the flower room for the first 3 weeks like stink and the plants love it!
> 
> I noticed some of my blueberry that have been in flower for 5 weeks started to claw a little. (1st pic) ive been running them at 2000ppm. the temps and humidity are dialed in perfect so im thinking it must be too high of nutes. I dropped the ppms to 1800 just now.
> 
> what do you think?


My Blueberry likes 1700 PPM. It's a little on the low side for the other strains though.

It looks like you have your CO2 dialed in now. How much are you using? Did you set your valve to 10? You can with a controller...

I have the original "Spinal Tap" CO2 valve. It goes to 11...  I don't use it because I heard that it could cause your buds to grow so fast they explode!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

hey stink when you added that third 1000 watter did it make a big diff on heat in your room ....

and did your quality go up with medicine ..

i wonder cause i plan on adding a third 1000 watter to my setup and was concerned about heat issues ...i have an ac in room for summertime and i ehaust my room air through my aircooled hoods up and out the roof 

after reading your thread man i got to say i am gonna be taking down one of my ebb and flo 4x4 trays and replacing it with one of your aero/nft systems and a few buckets on other side ...i have been having good results with buckets that are large ....i think it is a good practice for those of us who have small plant limits ..like the normal 6 adult plants ...anyways +rep


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> My Blueberry likes 1700 PPM. It's a little on the low side for the other strains though.
> 
> It looks like you have your CO2 dialed in now. How much are you using? Did you set your valve to 10? You can with a controller...
> 
> I have the original "Spinal Tap" CO2 valve. It goes to 11...  I don't use it because I heard that it could cause your buds to grow so fast they explode!


 
yea man, the co2 with a controller is the best money you can spend! Ive got mine set to 7 and it just keeps the room at 1500 + or -. My ac comes on quite a bit lately, like 2-3 times an hour. I found out where the water drips out of the ac unit and i just put a bucket underneath,, works good enough.
Also, i check my controller from time to time to see the extremes and everything is great except the humidity at some point gets to 78%!!! holy cow!! i figured it gets that high when my dehumidifier shuts down to cool itself.

I was gonna plug my exhaust fan into the controller and set it to 60%...that way it will keep it low..only problem is when that happends the co2 will have to pump again to get to the 1500 level.

but all is well in ganja land!!!


----------



## ifixbax (May 4, 2009)

Probably off topic, but... I love the nutrient formula. I pour the old stuff into my garden and the effect is amazing!!! Could you use this same formula with a coco grow? I really don't see why not, but your the expert, not I.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> wow, thats looking like some fire bro! what cut is that??
> 
> Chef


That's OG, Chef! In some circles, this pheno is known as SFV Kush.


----------



## dagobaker (May 4, 2009)

as the weather get warmer ive noticed im not the only one with heat or humdity issues
since im using a co2 generator i have more heat and humidity issues than most
im currently only using the internal bucket for humidifier but its getting full so i need to attach it to a hose and run it in a bucket
then i just take the dehumid water and add it to my different systems......about a gallon a day each
i also noticed the units are using a ton more water but not as many nutes since i went to co2 and get the temps to about 88 degrees max and 77 deg min
also the ph seems to drop quite a bit when that happens so im going to move to 5.9 ph and maybe 1800 ppm to give me more of a buffer
i noticed the plants are stretching much more since the co2 but its too early to judge the bud size......only been 1.5 weeks
i need to get a controller soon......probably wasting too much co2


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> Probably off topic, but... I love the nutrient formula. I pour the old stuff into my garden and the effect is amazing!!! Could you use this same formula with a coco grow? I really don't see why not, but your the expert, not I.


No doubt - the Botanicare mix will rock the socks off your regular garden... I even use my res leftovers for outdoor plants that I sort of neglect and just let do their thing. I usually just add tap water and ph accordingly...

I am also a coco grower - and when I started using the Stink method, I began feeding some mothers in coco with Botanicare - they loved it. I have yet to churn out a harvest with it, but I bet you get great results!

To really get off topic:

Do you use Advanced now?

What type/brand of coco do you use?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 4, 2009)

I just started my vegetable garden outside..Umm Tomatos, bell peppers chili peppers. I too was gonna use the old reservoir water to feed the garden....sounds like its the way to go!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Holy shit! That OG looks sic bro! Even the fan leaves are covered in crystals. It looks just like my NYC Diesel.
> 
> Your plants look really healthy too.
> 
> Wait till you try flushing with Sweet. I can't believe how good my buds taste since I've been using it.


Thanks, Stink - for the props and for showing me the way to create those tasty buds.

I have been following you and Dirt with the Sweet flush. You knew, I am on that plan too!

Bro - I want to see what you do with this OG! I wish I could get you a cut or two... hmm  It's just a matter of time - sounds like you were close last week to securing some.

I love any type of Diesl... medicating with outdoor Sour D right now (not mine).


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 4, 2009)

OG looks sweet! Lion! Im right behind you, ive got a whole cloner filled (14) with sfv og.. its been 9 days and they havent popped yet but they will.

ps..i made some cannabutter this weekend and my cookies
and 7 layer double fudge brownies are ass kickers!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 4, 2009)

hey lion
nice pics whats the strain


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey stinkbuds, ive been running the veg formula with sweet in the flower room for the first 3 weeks like stink and the plants love it!
> 
> I noticed some of my blueberry that have been in flower for 5 weeks started to claw a little. (1st pic) ive been running them at 2000ppm. the temps and humidity are dialed in perfect so im thinking it must be too high of nutes. I dropped the ppms to 1800 just now.
> 
> what do you think?


I think you made the right call. Overall - the crop is bumping!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OG looks sweet! Lion! Im right behind you, ive got a whole cloner filled (14) with sfv og.. its been 9 days and they havent popped yet but they will.


I'm moving a rooted batch to veg tonight! I started 21 - and all are ready... flower batch 3 will be all OG!



> ps..i made some cannabutter this weekend and my cookies
> and 7 layer double fudge brownies are ass kickers!


Yeah - I love having some butter... just on crackers with jelly is how I roll! haha

Cookies and brownies are actually my fav... anybody know how they make the ice cream? Brownies with ice cream on top - the best! ...finish it off with chocolate/hash sprikles...


----------



## dagobaker (May 4, 2009)

i continue to wonder why they call it og kush when it has no kush inside it


----------



## andyman (May 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey andy
> what strain are those first two pics
> they look familiar


just bagseed that happen to turn out real good. They were from seeds that I saved cause the bag they came out of was good. So your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i continue to wonder why they call it og kush when it has no kush inside it


That's why I call it OG! haha - seriously, give us the low-down on the genetics... I have heard so many things about the origin of this one.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey lion
> nice pics whats the strain


Thanks, Bra - you've probably gathered by now - it's OG Kush.


----------



## whysohigh (May 4, 2009)

ok i have 3 flower units, one cloner, one veg unit and i cannot for the life of me find any damn garden hose adapters. im in a wheelchair so carrying a bunch of water around one gallon at a time is kicking my ass, can any stink buddys give me a link where i can get a few online or help point me in the right direction? 
ive been to home depot, lowes and menards and they just look at me like im dumb and try selling me other shit that wont work.


----------



## alsoranmike (May 4, 2009)

Hey man, they're right there in with all the other pvc fittings at any hardware store. You cant miss them. (I know, easy for me to say.) Just ask for 1/2" pvc to 3/4" threaded garden hose adapter.


----------



## whysohigh (May 4, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> Hey man, they're right there in with all the other pvc fittings at any hardware store. You cant miss them. (I know, easy for me to say.) Just ask for 1/2" pvc to 3/4" threaded garden hose adapter.


 i thought it was that easy too, i even took pictures into home depot. im gonna try some local small hardware shops but most of them are pretty old and not wheelchair accesable for me to get inside.


----------



## alsoranmike (May 4, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i thought it was that easy too, i even took pictures into home depot. im gonna try some local small hardware shops but most of them are pretty old and not wheelchair accesable for me to get inside.


gimme a sec, i'll try and find a SKU for you.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 4, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> im gonna try some local small hardware shops but most of them are pretty old and not wheelchair accesable for me to get inside.


Try calling the HDW store first. 
Like Mike says "ask for 1/2" pvc to 3/4" threaded garden hose adapter."

Or that you want to go 1/2" PVC to a garden hose. They all have this part.

Good Luck!


----------



## alsoranmike (May 4, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't find a home depot sku, but this is what you want.

 PVC Hose AdapterPVC swivel hose adapter is designed for use with 1/2 In. schedule 40 PVC Outdoor Mist Systems or wherever a connection is needed between a standard garden hose thread and PVC pipe. The hose adapter has a slip fitting and requires PVC cement for watertight operation, but is easily applied following the directions given on the PVC cement container.


----------



## whysohigh (May 4, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> Sorry, couldn't find a home depot sku, but this is what you want.
> 
> PVC Hose AdapterPVC swivel hose adapter is designed for use with 1/2 In. schedule 40 PVC Outdoor Mist Systems or wherever a connection is needed between a standard garden hose thread and PVC pipe. The hose adapter has a slip fitting and requires PVC cement for watertight operation, but is easily applied following the directions given on the PVC cement container.


thanks guys, ill get on the horn in the morning, appreciate it.kiss-ass


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 4, 2009)

hey stinkbuds
can anybody tell me a good ppm meter mine is a peace of SHIT i try to cal. it and its just SHIT


----------



## Aeroweed (May 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> can anybody tell me a good ppm meter mine is a peace of SHIT i try to cal. it and its just SHIT


I have one of these on my cloner






I use this one on veg & flower. PPM goes much higher.


----------



## repvip (May 4, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> can anybody tell me a good ppm meter mine is a peace of SHIT i try to cal. it and its just SHIT


Another option is pH strips... I've gone through TWO relatively expensive pH meters... calibrations either never keep or are completely out of whack. Yes, I followed the directions... Either you need a really expensive model (in my opinion) or you are doomed for problems... since then I switched to pH strips and have been loving it. I get nice ones off ebay--need a link send me a pm... most of the aquarium strips are a rip-off and/or are in the wrong range...


----------



## whysohigh (May 4, 2009)

repvip said:


> Another option is pH strips... I've gone through TWO relatively expensive pH meters... calibrations either never keep or are completely out of whack. Yes, I followed the directions... Either you need a really expensive model (in my opinion) or you are doomed for problems... since then I switched to pH strips and have been loving it. I get nice ones off ebay--need a link send me a pm... most of the aquarium strips are a rip-off and/or are in the wrong range...


lmao i want what your smokin, ppm meter repvip, ppm.


----------



## DoubleBubble (May 4, 2009)

I am still working on converting to the flower systems but do use the nutes and cloner. I am just copying and pasting from my journal because I am a lazy stoner. Hope it makes sense if not either read the journal or enjo the pictures anyways.


Well, I just realized I didn't take a picture of the new A/C. I will try to remember tomorrow.

I do have pictures of the Regenerated Happy Daze progress. Look how the flower leaves have enlarged and fed the new growth which is coming along nicely. I will start some clones here in a couple weeks or so.

You can also see my Blue Berry Mother, Bubble Gum Mother, and my California Orange Bud Mom.

I am also including pics of the rooting taking place right now in the cloner.

You can see the 14 Bubble Gums that are at day 46 and just got their first flush tonight with pure water. In 2-3 days I will do that again and then 2-3 days again with water and Botanicaire Sweet! It will be harvested on the 15th. Another wave of clones will go in on the 22nd. The next wave may be clones and all of the Cross Projects! We will see!

You can also see some smaller potted plants off to the side of the Bubble Gum which are 3 Blue Berry Feminized and a California Orange Bud Clone. It will be the first time I have flowered it other than to sex it.

I am really going to try and add another 1000 HPS and another yield master air cooled hood as well as a 400MH by July 1st.

I will give details on the number of specimens for each of the crosses we did with the Blue Berry Femization Project as well as what they are and when they were started. Now to go medicate.


----------



## andyman (May 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You can harvest the top buds and leave the bottom ones to finish up over a week or so.
> 
> Just keep flushing them with Sweet.
> 
> ...


 do you have a new rescipe? Are you using sweet with just flower or veg too? and do you mean your adding 450ml sweet to the mix durring flower. Im pc chair locked rt now. lol. thanks


----------



## repvip (May 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> lmao i want what your smokin, ppm meter repvip, ppm.


oh god I did it again! That's how you know it's working hehe. Blue Cheese, by the way. Well.. bubble anyway. If it doesn't bubble it isn't worth the trouble  organic ice makes something nice.

Well... I just have a cheapo TDS meter for my ppm measurements. It has worked fine... no problems whatsoever. Its the Sunleaves TDS Pen.. you can google search/shop for it the price fluctuates from ~$25-40.


----------



## imburne (May 5, 2009)

Whats a good link for a great and cheap co2 controller?


----------



## dagobaker (May 5, 2009)

Looking for a nice co2 controlled too
Someone bought one that also has an adjustable timer on it too
Please repost that


----------



## StinkBud (May 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> do you have a new rescipe? Are you using sweet with just flower or veg too? and do you mean your adding 450ml sweet to the mix durring flower. Im pc chair locked rt now. lol. thanks


I've been using Sweet in my Veg and flower mix. I'm still experimenting with the dosage. I'm running 250ml in my normal veg and flower mix.

For flushing I drain and fill the res a couple of times to flush out all the existing nutes. Then I fill with water and add 450ml of Sweet to the water. PH it and you're done for the week.

I added an additional 250ml of Sweet after 4 days of flushing this time. I'm always trying different things,

I can hardly wait to try the Citrus flavor! What about a mix with the berry and citrus?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 5, 2009)

How important is it to keep night time temperatures? I noticed the night time temps in my flower room have been around 80 deg. Idealy 10-15 degrees lower then the day temps would be optimum, but running the ac to get to 70 or so during the night cycle would be costly.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 5, 2009)

thanks whysohigh and repvip
i bought a water prof milwaukee that goes up to 9999 for 52 bucks i prob. got ripp off but i need one bad its like the blind leading the blind i cant add nutirients 
im going to add water only till it gets here its close to harvest any way


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 5, 2009)

hey stink
i have one plant i cut off and have it in my cloner by its self flushing w/sweet like you were talking about a few pages back thought i would try it 
i will let yall know how it goes
thank you so much you are the MASTER and oh yea i love you man


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How important is it to keep night time temperatures? I noticed the night time temps in my flower room have been around 80 deg. Idealy 10-15 degrees lower then the day temps would be optimum, but running the ac to get to 70 or so during the night cycle would be costly.


i think its pretty important from what iv read and heard but i may be wrong
i runn my lights at night it helps


----------



## beer.me (May 5, 2009)

Hello fellow Stink buddies! This is my first post on this thread. It has taken me well over a week to read through the entire thread. I found it after reading Stink Bud's article in High Times and after reading through it getting a bit confused due to the errors that were pretty obvious. It sucks that HT didn't let you proof the article before it was published. Anyways, a job very well done Stinkbud.

I have built the cloner and veg unit so far. I have some clones I had going before I found this article (I have the digital sub but will be going out to get a hard copy soon). The strains I am running are White Widow and Northern Lights. I also have some Big Bud seeds recently purchased from AmsterdamSeedBank that I will be starting soon. Question? Has anyone else used this site and grown the 20 free seeds received with the order? No information was given about the seeds and after they arrived they don't look anything special. My guess is they are crap seeds (most likely high Sativa strains) and not worth even growing.

I usually have ordered through Attitude and agree with everyone here that the Power Skunk seeds are not worth the effort. I will be looking to add Blueberry to my strains based on all the praise throughout this thread.

Anyways, keep up the good work everyone and when I get my flowering units built I will be sure to add some Bud Porn in the future!


----------



## txhomegrown (May 5, 2009)

I got my 1000 watt HPS light in today. It should really make a difference in the five plants I have finishing in dirt. I will be glad to get rid of all the plants I had started in dirt before I found this system. I still have a few in the veg room that I will be taking clones from as soon as they are big enough. At least they were feminized seeds, so I dont have that to worry about. Then they will go to the flower room. In the mean time I have the cloner going and the veg unit is just waiting for something to be put in it. I have all the Botanicare products that Stink has said he uses, so now its just a matter of time. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 5, 2009)

Hey StinkBud I'm 90% sure I'm going to have a set up based on this, and I was wondering if you think that posts were the best choice for the drain/root system. Would a big pipe had been better? Do the roots ever clog them up?


----------



## nuudle (May 6, 2009)

Hey there, just built my cloner per Stinks specs and the top leaks. Not where the lid meets the base but where the pots go into the holes. I used a 2' hole saw and inserted 2' pots but they leak quite a bit and make a puddle on top. Any ideas??


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 6, 2009)

Teflon tape?


----------



## nuudle (May 6, 2009)

Chase the Bass said:


> Teflon tape?


Funny you should say that, i thought the same thing but that stuff is so thin and gets torn up so easy. I wish these friggin pots just fit better, any other thoughts???


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 6, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Funny you should say that, i thought the same thing but that stuff is so thin and gets torn up so easy. I wish these friggin pots just fit better, any other thoughts???


And it's a square pvc post not a pipe? If it is a square post I suppose you could put something under the pot where it touches the pvc to help stop leakage. Or maybe some c-clamps or something else to hold the pot down tighter.

Actually combining them would be a good idea. Some type of foam-ish material under the rim of the pot and then clamp it down. This will stop leaks and avoid damage to the pvc. Clamping it without the foam could crack the pot or pvc and cause all kinds of hell.


----------



## nuudle (May 6, 2009)

Chase the Bass said:


> And it's a square pvc post not a pipe? If it is a square post I suppose you could put something under the pot where it touches the pvc to help stop leakage. Or maybe some c-clamps or something else to hold the pot down tighter.
> 
> Actually combining them would be a good idea. Some type of foam-ish material under the rim of the pot and then clamp it down. This will stop leaks and avoid damage to the pvc. Clamping it without the foam could crack the pot or pvc and cause all kinds of hell.


 
Actually it's the cloner, the veg unit is almost done too.. I used the 18 gal rubbermaid container (should have clarified that).. You think some electrical tape around the top of the pots would do the trick??


----------



## thecholochef (May 6, 2009)

the cloner is not made from fence posts.. it might be your net pots.. some have a lip and some dont.. u want the ones w a lip.

Chef


----------



## nuudle (May 6, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> the cloner is not made from fence posts.. it might be your net pots.. some have a lip and some dont.. u want the ones w a lip.
> 
> Chef


They do have a lip although not a very big one. the pots seem to fit pretty snug but the water just comes right out the edges...
I can't find my damn camera or I would take a couple pics for you guys, but it sounds like you get what im saying. The help is apperciated btw...


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 6, 2009)

What you can do is push in the middle of the top. This will help to bend it down. MY hydro shop switched the brand of net opts on me. They seem to fit a little loose but no water leaking. There is about half inch on the side of the net pot towards the top. This will help but you need to push your sleeves flush with the top. This will help with the leaking.


----------



## repvip (May 6, 2009)

1 minute on/5 minutes off doesn't give a lot of time for water to build up on the veg/clone units.... Expecially under lights. 

My units all do the same thing--you can try lowering your sprayers (if possible--not really so with the smaller rubbermaid containers) so the spray only reaches midway or the bottom of the net pots. Will have to cut an inch or two of PVC. This works with leaking lids too (though the rubbermaids don't leak very often).

The flowering units tend to leak more as the roots grow and push the net pots up a few mm's, leaving just enough room to spray out. Once the plants are transferred to flower units I tie the net pots down real well....

edit: after about a month of veg/clone I am forced to do a rough clean of the lids due to salt buildup from the leakage, which sometimes gets a little algae growing. Definitely time to clean then


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 6, 2009)

Well Stink, my 20lb c02 tank hooked to my controller at 1500ppm set to 7cfm lasted one week. Im gonna see if theres any leaks in the aircooled hood ducts and try and seal around the walls to see if i can get it to last any longer. 

definately worth it, the buds are much bigger and the growth is exceptional.. .


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> How important is it to keep night time temperatures? I noticed the night time temps in my flower room have been around 80 deg. Idealy 10-15 degrees lower then the day temps would be optimum, but running the ac to get to 70 or so during the night cycle would be costly.


You should be fine. Watch the plants internode length. You don't want your plants starting to run.

Watch closely for mold! I found two big buds with mold this harvest. Look for dying leaves on your buds. If you see any, open up the bud and look for mold.

If you find any mold throw the whole bud away. Put it in the trash outside so the spores don't travel into your room.


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2009)

Chase the Bass said:


> Hey StinkBud I'm 90% sure I'm going to have a set up based on this, and I was wondering if you think that posts were the best choice for the drain/root system. Would a big pipe had been better? Do the roots ever clog them up?


The first system I bought had pipes. A flat surface is a lot better to put the net pots in.

Round things tend to want to roll. The square posts also give the roots more room than a round tube would.


----------



## thecholochef (May 6, 2009)

stink or any stinkers.. so i found i have mold in my clone and veg closets... what do i do to fix the situation? its not far spread at all yet.. and i dont want it to be.. 


Chef


----------



## SOG (May 6, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> stink or any stinkers.. so i found i have mold in my clone and veg closets... what do i do to fix the situation? its not far spread at all yet.. and i dont want it to be..
> 
> 
> Chef


mix at a ration of 1 table spoon of milk to 9 table spoons of water
and mist your infected plants lightly


----------



## gvega187 (May 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> mix at a ration of 1 table spoon of milk to 9 table spoons of water
> and mist your infected plants lightly


whole milk and not skim milk. Skim milk will kill your plants.

1% milk is ok, but not as powerful as 2% obviously. 

Goat milk will work in a pinch, but you need add 5 ml of molasses to thicken the bunch. 

Additionally goat milk will require the addition of at least 2 tablespoons of skim milk to really activate the amino acids. 

If thou hast not but a pen full of rabbits thou shalt consider milking thine rabbits and other various rodent around thine abode, for rodent milk make the best mix for mold.


----------



## Keyzer (May 6, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud I just wanted to say thanks for all this wonderful info. I think your one of the nicest people I have never met. In the begining you had some rude doubters but you were so nice to them in your reply, then when they came back again you were so kind. Then they came around (you were right of course). You've given me some great tips & helped with some problems. The baking soda tip was great for the bottom of my stalk. I will stop rambling just to finally say thx dude bro!!!


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well Stink, my 20lb c02 tank hooked to my controller at 1500ppm set to 7cfm lasted one week. Im gonna see if theres any leaks in the aircooled hood ducts and try and seal around the walls to see if i can get it to last any longer.
> 
> definately worth it, the buds are much bigger and the growth is exceptional.. .


That sounds close. I'm running about 7-10 days now. It depends on how often my vent fan comes on. We have had a bunch of cool days so my vent fan stay off.

When it gets real hot my emergency vent fan kicks on quite a bit and sucks out all the CO2. I'm putting a big A/C unit in the wall to see if I can keep my temps and humidity down this Summer. August is the month to watch out for.

We are getting central air conditioning put in our house next week. No more window units! I'll still need a wall unit for my flower room though...


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> whole milk and not skim milk. Skim milk will kill your plants.
> 
> 1% milk is ok, but not as powerful as 2% obviously.
> 
> ...


Mice milk is the best. Although it takes a while to milk those little fuckers.

One time my mice weren't producing and I was out of whole milk. The store was closed so I decided to go milk the cow in the field next to my house. After a lot of hard work I was able to fill a glass. It worked great!

I couldn't figure out why the cow kept following me around afterward. I asked the rancher about his cow and he said he didn't have any cows. All he had was an old bull....


----------



## SOG (May 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Mice milk is the best. Although it takes a while to milk those little fuckers.
> 
> One time my mice weren't producing and I was out of whole milk. The store was closed so I decided to go milk the cow in the field next to my house. After a lot of hard work I was able to fill a glass. It worked great!
> 
> I couldn't figure out why the cow kept following me around afterward. I asked the rancher about his cow and he said he didn't have any cows. All he had was an old bull....


ROTFLMAO, 
maybe the bull was having a party that night


----------



## txhomegrown (May 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Mice milk is the best. Although it takes a while to milk those little fuckers.
> 
> One time my mice weren't producing and I was out of whole milk. The store was closed so I decided to go milk the cow in the field next to my house. After a lot of hard work I was able to fill a glass. It worked great!
> 
> I couldn't figure out why the cow kept following me around afterward. I asked the rancher about his cow and he said he didn't have any cows. All he had was an old bull....


How did it work on the mold? There is a bull in the pasture next to mine. The things we will do for good smoke!


----------



## crimsn (May 6, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> How did it work on the mold? There is a bull in the pasture next to mine. The things we will do for good smoke!


First off, txhomegrown your avatar just cracked me the hell up.

Second, That you Stink for all the helpful information. Say Im a complete noob. Could this realistically be achieved by me. Im cautious and very detail oriented but like I said a noob. But this sounds amazing!

I know this is an awkward question


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I couldn't figure out why the cow kept following me around afterward. I asked the rancher about his cow and he said he didn't have any cows. All he had was an old bull....


I'm sure the bull appreciated it lol.



crimsn said:


> First off, txhomegrown your avatar just cracked me the hell up.
> 
> Second, That you Stink for all the helpful information. Say Im a complete noob. Could this realistically be achieved by me. Im cautious and very detail oriented but like I said a noob. But this sounds amazing!
> 
> I know this is an awkward question


I'm not sure I would recommend going out and milking bulls. Especially if you are an inexperienced bull milker. The question was a bit awkward...


----------



## Aeroweed (May 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I couldn't figure out why the cow kept following me around afterward. I asked the rancher about his cow and he said he didn't have any cows. All he had was an old bull....


Ah, now the Happy Cows are from the Great North West... How sweet


----------



## thinkhigh (May 6, 2009)

I think you made a friend for life, Stink... LOL.....


----------



## notool (May 6, 2009)

alright i have a question im sure its been answered already but, i love this setup and id like to try somthing similar. i have two sh bubbleponic systems and i dont want to have to keep any mother plants. i would like to have 6 plants vegging while 6 are flowering. after harvesting i would then move the six that are vegging into flowering, obviously taking clones from the vegging plants befor moving them. im just concerned about how large the clones would get vegging for say nine weeks while the other 6 are flowering i just dont want them to veg to long and be to large when it comes time to flower.


----------



## seymourxxx (May 6, 2009)

Hey Stink and Stinkbuddies who are MMJ providers - check out this post an Andrew Sullivan's blog - I found it very moving 

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2009/05/the-cannabis-closet.html#more.

Sullivan has been pushing for legalization on one of the most well-read blogs in the country, it is having an impact. If you have a similar story, send it to him. You guys are all doing Gods' work. Keep it up!


----------



## repvip (May 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well Stink, my 20lb c02 tank hooked to my controller at 1500ppm set to 7cfm lasted one week. Im gonna see if theres any leaks in the aircooled hood ducts and try and seal around the walls to see if i can get it to last any longer.
> 
> definately worth it, the buds are much bigger and the growth is exceptional.. .


Interestingly enough the last CO2 swap gave me a tank that had a leak around the valve, where it is screwed into the bottle. It was slow enough you could not hear it. I always check my connections with a little soapy water. From now on I'm taking it with me and checking each tank I get.

I ended up using it anyway, as the tank pressure was not too far off what I would expect. Too bad! It was out in 1 day. They must have just filled it before I got there....

ps mine have been averaging 8-9 days at 1500ppm flow anywhere from 5-15. 15 and its gone in 7 days, about 9 days at 3-5cfm and I can stretch it to about 11-12 days with 0.5cfm, though the actuator is pretty much always on and gets hot.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 6, 2009)

hey stink
its been 5 days sence i put that plant in my cloner to flush i left the pump on 24/7 looks like there doing good 
2 more days im taking them out
the color change is crazy man
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
YOU DA MAN


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 6, 2009)

notool said:


> alright i have a question im sure its been answered already but, i love this setup and id like to try somthing similar. i have two sh bubbleponic systems and i dont want to have to keep any mother plants. i would like to have 6 plants vegging while 6 are flowering. after harvesting i would then move the six that are vegging into flowering, obviously taking clones from the vegging plants befor moving them. im just concerned about how large the clones would get vegging for say nine weeks while the other 6 are flowering i just dont want them to veg to long and be to large when it comes time to flower.


if they get to tall you have to top them witch helps make more bud sights


----------



## notool (May 6, 2009)

alright thanks i just wasnt sure about topping clones this will be my first clone attempt


----------



## SOG (May 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> After a lot of hard work I was able to fill a glass





Chase the Bass said:


> I'm sure the bull appreciated it lol.


hmm... now i understand why it toke you so long
ROTFLMAO


----------



## nuudle (May 6, 2009)

Hey fellow Stinkers!
Just got my 18 gal rubbermaid cloner and veg units completed and had a couple questions. I know Stink said to use 150 ml. of Clonex but how many gal of water do I put in? 
Also, whats the best temp to keep my water at in the CLONER? Thanks again!

Oh,one more thing. When I picked up all my Botanicare nutes the owner of the hydro store said to also get Silica blast. What do ya think?


----------



## orzz (May 6, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Oh,one more thing. When I picked up all my Botanicare nutes the owner of the hydro store said to also get Silica blast. What do ya think?


I like the Botanicare line. But I don't recommend their Sweet. I use Silica Blast and like the strength and size of the stem.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 6, 2009)

At 36 days into flower, I've run into a little glitch... FIRE!

We were forced to evacuate our house! At about 5 PM yesterday, Tues, Cinco De Mayo, an officer knocked on the door and told us we had to evacuate. We have dodged 2 serious fires in the last 6 months - and now the Jesusita fire has driven us from our home. The firefighters are doing such a great job and working their asses off - I remain positive and confident. My wife and I are fine, but 3 firefighters were burned today battling for us - they are in hospital now.

I was able to go back to the house, for a brief visit this morning - and all was well. While many areas lost power last night, our house seems to have had juice! While the evacuation will probably go through Friday, I hope to be able to get in for another visit tomorrow... I'm hoping the power holds.

My town is on fire - but not in a good way!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> I like the Botanicare line. But I don't recommend their Sweet. I use Silica Blast and like the strength and size of the stem.


Why?

In coco, I like AN Sweet Leaf, and tried Agricultural Organics Organic Sweet for a bit cause they were out of Sweet Leaf - and that seemed killer... now running the Botanicare Sweet with the Stink system. I don't know how it's going to turn out, but it's killer with my pancakes!


----------



## nivekragah (May 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> At 36 days into flower, I've run into a little glitch... FIRE!
> 
> We were forced to evacuate our house! At about 5 PM yesterday, Tues, Cinco De Mayo, an officer knocked on the door and told us we had to evacuate. We have dodged 2 serious fires in the last 6 months - and now the Jesusita fire has driven us from our home. The firefighters are doing such a great job and working their asses off - I remain positive and confident. My wife and I are fine, but 3 firefighters were burned today battling for us - they are in hospital now.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the evac lion i was working in SB off milpas today watching it burn. hope your house comes out ok. my ride up into the hills to burn one at luch was cut short by a cop and a fire truck and a wall of smoke and fire. could have imagined my suprise to look up from a toke and see a cop flagging me down telling me to turn around. i know it is tuff i saw the little tent city going at the fairgrounds. let me know if you need some help anything tents, canopees icechests food blankets clothes a joint (got some green crack and some purps) im sure you guys are in a hotel though living it up like your on vacation drinking from the mini bar and ordering porn. take care brother and good luck.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Hey there, just built my cloner per Stinks specs and the top leaks. Not where the lid meets the base but where the pots go into the holes. I used a 2' hole saw and inserted 2' pots but they leak quite a bit and make a puddle on top. Any ideas??


As Rep mentioned below... lowering your spraybars a bit should do the trick. I use a variant of the Stink Veg unit for both clone and veg (just different lids). In my design, I mount the spray bars 8.5 inches OC from the bottom of the Rubbermaid 18 gallon container. I use a certain brand of EPS weather stripping (which I do not recall just now) to stop leaks from the edge of the lid.

This unit has proven to be leak free for 3 batches - either around the lid or from the plant sites. Be sure you don't enlarge or alter the 2" hole when cleaning up with an exacto - keep the edges of the hole square. Keep the inserts level with the top of the net cup.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> sorry to hear about the evac lion i was working in SB off milpas today watching it burn. hope your house comes out ok. my ride up into the hills to burn one at luch was cut short by a cop and a fire truck and a wall of smoke and fire. could have imagined my suprise to look up from a toke and see a cop flagging me down telling me to turn around. i know it is tuff i saw the little tent city going at the fairgrounds. let me know if you need some help anything tents, canopees icechests food blankets clothes a joint (got some green crack and some purps) im sure you guys are in a hotel though living it up like your on vacation drinking from the mini bar and ordering porn. take care brother and good luck.


Wow - thanks, Bro! ...just saw your post. We are fine - thanks for your support! I appreciate the offer - I will take you up on the Green Crack another time! ...still a few more things in the mini-bar - haha - our friends put us up we are doing great.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Hey fellow Stinkers!
> Just got my 18 gal rubbermaid cloner and veg units completed and had a couple questions. I know Stink said to use 150 ml. of Clonex but how many gal of water do I put in?
> Also, whats the best temp to keep my water at in the CLONER? Thanks again!
> 
> Oh,one more thing. When I picked up all my Botanicare nutes the owner of the hydro store said to also get Silica blast. What do ya think?


Good question about the Clonex - ml per gal would be helpful in those instructions... I'm thinking 10-15ml per 4L as the res comfortably holds about 10 - 12 gallons? I just go for a dip of the stem - letting most drip off... I pour about 15ml into a shot glass to use for dipping... and use about half that - so I am using approx about 7 ml per 10 gal of water... to make a long story short - like Stink says - you don't even need it! In fact - if you use too much, or for too long, it will actually retard root growth!


----------



## repvip (May 7, 2009)

Best wishes Lion!!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> At 36 days into flower, I've run into a little glitch... FIRE!
> 
> We were forced to evacuate our house!


I was at GC Hydro about 2 hours after it started  It looked really bad then, the winds were crazy. 

Hopefully you come thru this OK... BUT just in case you need help. I have a truck and a large enclosed trailer if you need to pull anything out.

Having evacuated from fires before. Its really hard to get back into a mandatory evac area. Your gonna need a great story. Getting your cat or dog may work... Depends on how close the fire is.

PM me if you need that trailer.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys do you guys prefer mylar or panda film and why?


----------



## pinner420 (May 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey guys do you guys prefer mylar or panda film and why?


Depending on the room I usually choose between mylar or the bubble mylar insulation. As for the why "there is no substitute" (Dr. Green)


----------



## gvega187 (May 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey guys do you guys prefer mylar or panda film and why?


*myla*r folds over, and crinkles if you are not perfect with it. This encourages hot spots. It also gets greased up really easy. 

*Pandafilm* is about same price, you can clean it and it is fairly accepting of waving and wrinkling...as in it doesnt do it. I use the film. 

I wish to know more about this bubble reflector stuff you guys use on here.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 7, 2009)

Best of luck to ya Lion.. karma should keep your home safe.

revpip your grow is looking great!

Stink i think you started a growing revolution! I was at the hydro store yesterday and a guy had fence posts in the back of his truck.. I went inside and i saw him buying misters and netpots.. I had to smile!

Dabney blueberry? im at the first day of week 9 with my 2 DB original clones and they dont even look close. does anyone have info on this strain?


Also, i have a 435cfm fan that cools my 4 lights,, does anyone think if i upgraded to a bigger fan it would be beneficial? as of right now the room stays perfect, but my AC is kickin on constantly.


----------



## notool (May 7, 2009)

Het repvip how do those led lights compare to an hid iv always wanted to try them but hear lots of negative talk about them


----------



## pinner420 (May 7, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> *myla*r folds over, and crinkles if you are not perfect with it. This encourages hot spots. It also gets greased up really easy.
> 
> *Pandafilm* is about same price, you can clean it and it is fairly accepting of waving and wrinkling...as in it doesnt do it. I use the film.
> 
> I wish to know more about this bubble reflector stuff you guys use on here.


 You can obtain from home depot or lowes etc but its that insulation that has bubble wrap in it that is covered in mylar. R8 I believe. Much Success.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I was at GC Hydro about 2 hours after it started  It looked really bad then, the winds were crazy.
> 
> Hopefully you come thru this OK... BUT just in case you need help. I have a truck and a large enclosed trailer if you need to pull anything out.
> 
> ...


Wow - thanks Aero - and all you that replied with offers of help and concern - I am truly touched!

I did just try to get back in and they would not let me... I guess it's out of my hands at this point!


----------



## repvip (May 7, 2009)

notool said:


> Het repvip how do those led lights compare to an hid iv always wanted to try them but hear lots of negative talk about them


The expensive high-power LED units work... check out my album. I expect you can build your own for less that would work better. Probably the best thread I've seen is this

My plants aren't growing as tall under the 350w LED. They are more dense; have shorter internodes. 

HID will get you more growth, along with heat, electricity, and ducting possibly.

Pros and cons of course. I have been impressed enough with my results to know that, in the future(~1yr) when I grow for personal use, it will only be with LEDs.


----------



## notool (May 7, 2009)

yea as far as power used and heat produced they sound great i was reading about one online its about 600 bucks but has very long life and i know those led lights are bright is seems like they would get good penetration


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Also, i have a 435cfm fan that cools my 4 lights,, does anyone think if i upgraded to a bigger fan it would be beneficial? as of right now the room stays perfect, but my AC is kickin on constantly.


How does the exiting air feel? If it is really hot - you may be able to gain some cooling with more CFM's - but not likely unless you are drawing in air from a very cool source. With AC hoods, much of the heat is retained in the metal shroud and hood assembly. I think you are running the Radiant's right? You can get insulated hood covers from more than one manufacturer now - they work. For the ultimate in AC reflector cooling, try the Ice Box from HydroInnovations! I have been looking at these for months and finally got to see one in action - sick if you can set it up properly! But the insulators alone are supposed to save you 10 degrees! I don't know about those claims, but they do seem to ease the burden on the AC - from what I have seen and understand from my buddy who has been running them for about a month... worth a look.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 7, 2009)

repvip said:


> Best wishes Lion!!


Thanks, Rep!

Your scene looks choice! I see all the goodies... the kids look great!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 7, 2009)

hey lion
sorry to hear that just put it in gods hands and everything will be ok


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> At 36 days into flower, I've run into a little glitch... FIRE!
> 
> We were forced to evacuate our house! At about 5 PM yesterday, Tues, Cinco De Mayo, an officer knocked on the door and told us we had to evacuate. We have dodged 2 serious fires in the last 6 months - and now the Jesusita fire has driven us from our home. The firefighters are doing such a great job and working their asses off - I remain positive and confident. My wife and I are fine, but 3 firefighters were burned today battling for us - they are in hospital now.
> 
> ...


Wow! I hope everything turns out ok for you! I'm praying for you bro...


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink i think you started a growing revolution! I was at the hydro store yesterday and a guy had fence posts in the back of his truck.. I went inside and i saw him buying misters and netpots.. I had to smile!


The guy at my hydro store said he has had a run on net pots and collars lately. He's completely sold out of Botanicare Nutes! I have to wait a couple of days to get some.



> Dabney blueberry? im at the first day of week 9 with my 2 DB original clones and they dont even look close. does anyone have info on this strain?


It's supposed to be a clone from one of DJ Shorts original Blueberry plants from the 80's. You got the real deal bro! Straight from the NW.

It should be finished this week. You're stoked dude! Get ready for some Blueberry muffins.

Blueberry is my favorite bud by far. It's a personal thing with me. The high is perfect with just the right balance between body and mind. It dosen't make me comatose like many of the pure Indicas do. The high stays with you for a long time!

DJ Shorts is a pot God! Everyone up here in the NW are experienced growers. I'm just one of a handful of guys in my area that grow some of the best weed in the world. We all bow down to DJkiss-ass



> Also, i have a 435cfm fan that cools my 4 lights,, does anyone think if i upgraded to a bigger fan it would be beneficial? as of right now the room stays perfect, but my AC is kickin on constantly.


That seems a little on the small side with 4 lights. Watch your ducting. Corners eat up CFM. The straighter you can keep your ducting the better.

You should be able to hold your hand on top of your lights without burning. My reflector is warm to the touch but not hot.

Right now I'm trying out a little experiment. I have my room at 90 degrees and my CO2 controller is set to 2000-2200 PPM. I'm also pumping up the PPM on my new plants in flower. I'm running the veg mix with 250ml of Sweet added at 2400 PPM. I'm going to keep it that way for the whole stretch and then take it down to 1800 till they finish.

I'm curious just how far we can go. Aeroponics might let us break some traditional boundries with CO2 and temps.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 7, 2009)

Hey Lion, 
Are you two, out of the woods?

Just curious if the fire burnt past you.


----------



## TwistedSoul (May 8, 2009)

Hey stink are you still using same mixture from the start of this thread? or did you change it? btw you have any new poon


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Lion,
> Are you two, out of the woods?
> 
> Just curious if the fire burnt past you.


Not even! It's burning out of control still - it is still on both sides of us and the mandatory evacuation has been extended again. To locals that know my town - mandatory evac of upper State! I was able to sneak in on foot around 4PM today - and all was well! I filled up my flower res's and my cloner with H20... couldn't bother with PH, etc. I got the lights set at half power while I am away... just in case the power stumbles or goes off, I don't want the room to be super hot when all venting and cooling and fanning stops, as the temps are frequenting 100 plus while the fire burns and power is very unstable!

...with any luck, I will just loose a little growth and yield.

Thanks again to all for the kind comments, and PM's.

We continue to be fine - but now 10 firefighters have been injured.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

Something did happen while we have been evacuated... when I hiked in to check the house today, I noticed I had had a visitor... I assume it was on official being certain the house was evacuated... but a little plant I had in the laundry room was yanked. I did not have my rec posted near this plant as I should have. Before evacuating, I moved my outdoor plants to the shed - and they were untouched as was my main show... but WTF? My wife and I are legit with our recs, etc - but should I be concerned? The interior of the house appeared to be untouched.


----------



## nuudle (May 8, 2009)

Hey there,
This is for those who have used Stinkbuds system. I just built Stinkbuds systems and have some mothers in soil to choose from (listed below). I have never used hydro and am still a noob at soil. Im really not sure which strains would perform best in this system. I would like to run 3-5 strains the first time. 
I guess im looking for somewhat "compatible" strains. Thanks in advance 


Bubba kush
Strawberry cough
Purple widow
Purple wreck
GDP
Grapefruit kush
Mass super skunk
Sour bubble
Sour grape
Pineapple express
True Blueberry (BITCH to clone)
Sweet dreams
Hindu skunk
Silver haze
Sour diesel


----------



## whysohigh (May 8, 2009)

my newest flower units ecoplus 396 died out of no where, i rushed to replace it, in the middle of the night the new one died. im waiting on the hydro shop to open right now. 
just a little bit of info for everyone, make sure you have a spare for everything that can break. im going to keep a spare 396 on hand from now on with my lamps, i have a spare timer coming also.

and lion, good luck to you buddy, hope all goes well


----------



## andyman (May 8, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Rapid rooter plugs and all in this picture


 that sure is a good lookin pup in your pic. My girl has had one that has looked like that out of every litter. Pit right.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> my newest flower units ecoplus 396 died out of no where, i rushed to replace it, in the middle of the night the new one died. im waiting on the hydro shop to open right now.


I went to a hydro shop yesterday for a 396 pump. I thought about getting a backup. But they only had one eco-plus 396 pump available. I ended up buying a more expensive 350 Mag pump to keep as a back up. The shop told me it was a great little pump and it could be rebuilt...

The mag 350 was more than 2X the cost of the 396. BUT if a pump goes out. It can't be good. 

WSH- Are you using a spray bottle to mist the roots in the mean time? Just curious...


----------



## Aeroweed (May 8, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Im really not sure which strains would perform best in this system. I would like to run 3-5 strains the first time.
> I guess im looking for somewhat "compatible" strains. Thanks in advance


Stink posted that anything Kush would be good, + his favorite Blueberry


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 8, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OG looks sweet! Lion! Im right behind you, ive got a whole cloner filled (14) with sfv og.. its been 9 days and they havent popped yet but they will.
> 
> quote]
> 
> 13 DAYS AND WE GOT ROOTS! the og.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Right now I'm trying out a little experiment. I have my room at 90 degrees and my CO2 controller is set to 2000-2200 PPM. I'm also pumping up the PPM on my new plants in flower. I'm running the veg mix with 250ml of Sweet added at 2400 PPM. I'm going to keep it that way for the whole stretch and then take it down to 1800 till they finish.
> 
> I'm curious just how far we can go. Aeroponics might let us break some traditional boundries with CO2 and temps.


This will be interesting! I cant wait to see the results.


Lion.. i like the hood insulators, it might be the best way to remedy the summer heat, AC dilema.


----------



## thecholochef (May 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I went to a hydro shop yesterday for a 396 pump. I thought about getting a backup. But they only had one eco-plus 396 pump available. I ended up buying a more expensive 350 Mag pump to keep as a back up. The shop told me it was a great little pump and it could be rebuilt...
> 
> The mag 350 was more than 2X the cost of the 396. BUT if a pump goes out. It can't be good.
> 
> WSH- Are you using a spray bottle to mist the roots in the mean time? Just curious...



take back that one that was 2x more expensive.. not sure what neck of the woods ur in but the store i go to has got em.. think they only run bout 25 bux or so..

pm me if u want a link


Chef


----------



## whysohigh (May 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> WSH- Are you using a spray bottle to mist the roots in the mean time? Just curious...


no actually i hooked the garden hose to the adapter on one rez, and ran it to the the unit with the broken pump, so basically the garden hose adapters were connected to each other, then i cracked the ball valve open just enough so one pump would run both units, not much pressure but still keeps the nutes flowing.


----------



## car washer (May 8, 2009)

Day 57 flower with DP Blueberry and I discovered my strongest plant in a six hole system is hermie. Probably stress from heat or light or both. Several days ago I removed one of its 3 colas with seeds in a panic.

There a two other colas with seeds. I don't care to save this plant for the weed. Can I just chop it and run some hygrozyme to eat up roots? Is it too late?

Unfortunately, this plant is furthest from Resevoir. My other plants have white hairs and look to be okay but maybe I am screwed... 

Looks like my others need 10 days to 14 days more. What the hell should I do?


----------



## repvip (May 8, 2009)

car washer said:


> Day 57 flower with DP Blueberry and I discovered my strongest plant in a six hole system is hermie. Probably stress from heat or light or both. Several days ago I removed one of its 3 colas with seeds in a panic.
> 
> There a two other colas with seeds. I don't care to save this plant for the weed. Can I just chop it and run some hygrozyme to eat up roots? Is it too late?
> 
> ...


Shit bro! I had the exact same problem! My DP Blueberry plant was a hermie and didn't start popping pollen until late in the flower cycle. VERY disappointing. 

I cut the plant at the base and left the roots alone (no way I could get them out). I let it flower another 10 days but by that time I could tell there was root rot or whatever making its way to the next couple of plants in the post.

Can you chop most of it and still leave some branches (or one) with leaves? Will keep the roots alive that way... Even if you just cut it down to one bud it would stay alive and give you a smaller area to check up on....

Looks like I will be avoiding DP seeds in the future! Sorry DP, but experience is king.

edit:
just wanted to point out my blueberry was also the plant farthest away from the rez! haha. Also, this was before I knew that early brown hairs, especially a whole crop at 6 weeks, is *not* a good thing!


----------



## car washer (May 8, 2009)

repvip said:


> Shit bro! I had the exact same problem! My DP Blueberry plant was a hermie and didn't start popping pollen until late in the flower cycle. VERY disappointing.
> 
> I cut the plant at the base and left the roots alone (no way I could get them out). I let it flower another 10 days but by that time I could tell there was root rot or whatever making its way to the next couple of plants in the post.
> 
> ...


Its full on panic mode. I agree about DP. I had pretty tight control of the grow. I think I am going to do what you say. Cut it to almost nothing. I still have a sinking feeling. Thanks.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> my newest flower units ecoplus 396 died out of no where, i rushed to replace it, in the middle of the night the new one died. im waiting on the hydro shop to open right now.
> just a little bit of info for everyone, make sure you have a spare for everything that can break. im going to keep a spare 396 on hand from now on with my lamps, i have a spare timer coming also.
> 
> and lion, good luck to you buddy, hope all goes well


Thanks - we are fine - the house too... others have not been as fortunate. The fire continues to rage out of control but we remain positive!

So, am I to understand that you had 2 pumps go out in less than 24 hours? I wonder if that is coincidence or do you suspect an electrical issue of some sort?


----------



## whysohigh (May 8, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> So, am I to understand that you had 2 pumps go out in less than 24 hours? I wonder if that is coincidence or do you suspect an electrical issue of some sort?


yes 2 bad pumps in about a day, thats what the guy at the hydro shop asked also, but i doubt it, i have my timer plugged right into the wall, then from the single outlet on the timer i have one of thoes 1 into 3 outlet adapters, and im running 2 pumps off of that, one has been going for 4weeks and no problems. these 2 that went on me made some pretty horrific noises before they would do anything, so maybe a bad batch, the third one is been on for almost 8 hrs and still goin.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Hey there,
> This is for those who have used Stinkbuds system. I just built Stinkbuds systems and have some mothers in soil to choose from (listed below). I have never used hydro and am still a noob at soil. Im really not sure which strains would perform best in this system. I would like to run 3-5 strains the first time.
> I guess im looking for somewhat "compatible" strains. Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Wow - that is quite a selection of Mom's to choose from! Talk to your buddy you are getting these from - he must be a decent grower... explain to him our system and desired final plant height, and growth characteristics, etc. you are looking for. He likely knows more about his specific phenos than we do. Go with the best genetics. While Sour D and Bubba are favs - I would select another strain if the genetics were superior or the growth characteristics were wrong (many Sativas may not work well indoors). Also - known strains like GDP (with good genetics), are ususlly going to be more valuable than lesser known crosses such as Sweet Dream.

While it may be enticing to mix strains - I would advise against it until you are certain they will grow well together... In the Stink system, it is a drag to have strains mixed that take different nute levels, grow at different heights, and/or finish at different times.


----------



## sparat1k (May 8, 2009)

blueberry is such a tough plant to get through seeds. it's not DP's fault per say, its just in the genetics. they backcrossed the crap out of it trying to get the original. even if you get DJ's BB its still gonna be very irregular in its genetic makeup due to the fact he lost the original mother. you'll have to go through a few packs to get a winner from what i hear.


----------



## skeeterleg (May 8, 2009)

DPBB Hermies? Thats a bummer. Were they fem seeds. I thougt they were the best for BB. I have been dying to grow DP BB. What % of hermies are you guys getting? Go threw a few packs? a 10 pack?


----------



## car washer (May 8, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> DPBB Hermies? Thats a bummer. Were they fem seeds. I thougt they were the best for BB. I have been dying to grow DP BB. What % of hermies are you guys getting? Go threw a few packs? a 10 pack?


Well, out of five from seed with 30 days veg (too long-topped above 2nd node after 6 nodes) I believe the champion became the hermie and pollinated parts of others so far. This plant browned at like six weeks and my inexperience let it continue. Now I have some seeds. 

This particular plant grew from 12 inches at veg to flower (600w MH/HPS) to literaly the top of my tent and I am using a 10 gallon rez. My plants start 14 inches from ground and have like 5' to the bottom of the light. I had to bend and break this plant twice. The top of this plant was in the front and it started in the back of the rez. 

Admittedly, it is my first time but I followed and spent and had Co2, a controller, rez chiller and temps hovered near 86 degrees. I probably stressed it with too much light or heat. 

I am not into yeild anyway. I want quality and that is why I have followed Mr. Stinks thread. Everything I have heard is that Blueberry is a tough one and for my first time I may come out okay. The top colas of several plants are pure calyx and hairs. 

If this was my 3rd grow I would bash DP but its not. Honestly, the explosive growth in flowering has made me rethink the whole thing. I am leaning toward more of a scrog for next one if from seed or working with clones. 

Its just a nightmare controlling the growth and the risks with heat etc. Good luck.

Therefore, I do not blame anyone but myself per se since


----------



## car washer (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, they were fem seeds


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> The mag 350 was more than 2X the cost of the 396. BUT if a pump goes out. It can't be good.


The Mag pumps are nice... I think that mag 350 is actually a more powerful pump - the GPH is similar but the head foot on the mag is greater (...if I remember correctly - I have run that pump.).

Mag's are more expensive - but they are available at many hardware stores too (good availablity is worth something...). Note - you can buy the rebuild kits for the EcoPlus pumps too! (about $12 I think).


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> 13 DAYS AND WE GOT ROOTS! the og.


Yeah OG! Nice - can't wait to see your action with the Old Gnarly!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 8, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Note - you can buy the rebuild kits for the EcoPlus pumps too! (about $12 I think).


Rebuild kits might be a good thing to have around!


----------



## repvip (May 8, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> DPBB Hermies? Thats a bummer. Were they fem seeds. I thougt they were the best for BB. I have been dying to grow DP BB. What % of hermies are you guys getting? Go threw a few packs? a 10 pack?


Mine were also femmed seeds, but I only bought two. One sprouted; one did not. My DP Passion #1 femmed seed was also a hermie. My 2 DP strawberry cough seeds never sprouted. Maybe it's not DP's fault, but I will steer clear anyway. That's why its *my* opinion 

Wish I had access to clones like the rest of you!


----------



## pinner420 (May 9, 2009)

Dp has never been stable in all of my experience. Only one grower managed to get that strain not to hermy on him.


----------



## skeeterleg (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. That is bummer. I was looking forward to BBerry. Stink must get his from clones I assume. So if you get a good one you better mother that biatch and clone! Is the smoke worth the BS to get it?


----------



## beer.me (May 9, 2009)

That is too bad about the Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds. I just ordered three feminized seeds from Attitude and expect delivery next week or so. 

I check the Attitude's site for other Blueberry strains and found a non-fem version from Sagarmatha Seeds. (Link:http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds-blueberry-bud-2779-p.asp)

Has anyone ever grown this one out? Any other breeders out there selling Blueberry? Maybe a non-fem version might give a better chance on being a true female and less chance of a hermaphrodite.


----------



## thecholochef (May 9, 2009)

check out legendsseeds dot com.. it has a VERY nice menu. alot of original bb mixes and dj seeds.


chef


----------



## thinkhigh (May 9, 2009)

car washer said:


> Well, out of five from seed with 30 days veg (too long-topped above 2nd node after 6 nodes) I believe the champion became the hermie and pollinated parts of others so far.


I could be way off here since I too am still a noobie but it is my understanding that only males can pollinate.

I have 2 out of 6 that are flowering that have become hermies. I LSTed them after they were put into flowering. I must have stressed them. I have pics that I want to put up but not sure I want to do it on Stink's thread. It's already massive enough. Maybe I will put the pics up on one of the Stinkbud's spin off threads. The stinkbuddies are always good with helping out a friend in need.


----------



## StinkBud (May 9, 2009)

beer.me said:


> That is too bad about the Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds. I just ordered three feminized seeds from Attitude and expect delivery next week or so.
> 
> I check the Attitude's site for other Blueberry strains and found a non-fem version from Sagarmatha Seeds. (Link:http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds-blueberry-bud-2779-p.asp)
> 
> Has anyone ever grown this one out? Any other breeders out there selling Blueberry? Maybe a non-fem version might give a better chance on being a true female and less chance of a hermaphrodite.


DJ Short is the only guy with the real Blueberry. He was the person that originally bread the strain in the 70's.

You want to find a clone if you can. There are some very old clones floating around. Some of the Blueberry cuttings like Dabney Blueberry have been around since the 80's.

I'm going to buy some regular Blueberry seeds. I want to find a good male to bread with my Goo, NYC Diesel and Purple Silver. I would love to have a Blue Diesel!


----------



## StinkBud (May 9, 2009)

Would you like to create some new and unique strains? Here is how I do it using my system.

Plant your seeds as you normally would. When you take your plants to flower watch closely for males.

When you find a male cut off the tops and leave just a couple of bottom stems. Watch the male balls closely. You have a long time before they will produce pollen.

When the balls look like they are just about to open cut off the stem and leave a couple of leaves to keep the plant alive. Make sure you cut off all the male flowers.

Put the male stems in a glass of water far away from your flower room. I put mine under the sink in my bathroom. You only need a small fluorescent lamp to finish the flowers.

When the flowers start producing pollen take them out and shake them over a plate. Scrape up the pollen and put it in a container. Be sure to label the container. Pollen will keep for a long time in the fridge and even longer in the freezer.

Take a small watercolor paintbrush and dip it in the pollen. Now paint some of the lower bud's pistils on your female plants. It dosen't take much pollen to produce a lot of seeds.

That's it! You will end up with a new strain all your own. All you have to do if come up with a name.

I'm smoking *"Sour Blueberry"* right now!


----------



## thinkhigh (May 9, 2009)

Sour Blueberry sounds REALLY good.


----------



## skeeterleg (May 9, 2009)

That is a KOOL tip Stink! Thanks


----------



## thinkhigh (May 9, 2009)

Hey Buddies. I just started a new thread for us. You guys really help me out. I feel guilty about asking off topic stuff in Stinkbud's thread. So feel free to answer (or in my case) ask questions. Bud porn is always GOOD.

Thank you Master Stinkbud....




https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/192111-stinkbuddies-chatroom.html


----------



## Delusional (May 9, 2009)

DJ Short originated Blueberry. He also supplied Dutch Passion with the strain they provide as well, they were his seeds. They are the basically same.

With DJ's you will find more phenos. 


Here is DJ Short's side of the story in regards to the differences in DP & DJ Blueberry:

Quote:
I worked with in Europe. At this company about 50 seeds of each variety were sprouted, but I was once again mainly left out of the selection process except for sampling a number of finished products and making selections based on those (which is enough, actually). I never got to see any of the live plants from this selection process at company number two in Europe. I also contributed seed-stock for three more varieties there;
Blue Moonshine, Blue Heaven and Purple Passion.
The owner of this company was satisfied with paying me the minimum amount I would consider adequate.
Fortunately, part of the deal was my ability to remain Independent and work with whomever else I pleased. 
Quote:
FYI the Dutch Passion Blueberry stock (50 seeds) was the identical stock used for the True Blue (>200 seeds). I did not do any selection on the Dutch project except for finished product analysis, but I assume that they did not select any individuals with leaf anomalies. I hope that helps clear up some of the questions regarding differences between these varieties and their overall selection.


----------



## hindu buddah (May 9, 2009)

what kinds of bud are they?


----------



## hindu buddah (May 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


what kinds of bud are they?


----------



## hindu buddah (May 9, 2009)

is the one on the left "cheese"


----------



## txhomegrown (May 9, 2009)

As I mentioned before, I have the cloner up and running and the veg unit standing by. The problem is, I thought I could get my PH/TDS metering equipment locally. Boy was I wrong. The nearest place I could get anything worth using was close to 100 miles away. So I had to order online. When I finally tested my tap water, it had a PH of 8.1 and 246 ppm. The cuttings I have going are not doing all that well and I guess now I know why. At least I can get PH adjusting chemicals in the little town nearest to me where I work. My real question is, since the cuttings have been in this crap water for about 10 days, will they recover or should I expect to just start from scratch with fresh cuttings? Sorry about the long post and thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## cph (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for this, and people like you.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 9, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> As I mentioned before, I have the cloner up and running and the veg unit standing by. The problem is, I thought I could get my PH/TDS metering equipment locally. Boy was I wrong. The nearest place I could get anything worth using was close to 100 miles away. So I had to order online. When I finally tested my tap water, it had a PH of 8.1 and 246 ppm. The cuttings I have going are not doing all that well and I guess now I know why. At least I can get PH adjusting chemicals in the little town nearest to me where I work. My real question is, since the cuttings have been in this crap water for about 10 days, will they recover or should I expect to just start from scratch with fresh cuttings? Sorry about the long post and thanks for any help you guys can give me.


Your water should be fine, Bro - just PH it - 246 is within spec (a little hi PPM - but that will be fine). Just compensate for that 246PPM start when you adjust your nutes during veg and flower (so a target PPM of 1400 would actually be 1646 PPM for you). You can also skip the CalMag as your 200+ PPM water usually has sufficient amounts of calcium and magnesium.

No need to restart - just PH the water - you will likely have roots in another few days... you are cycle timing the pump right? If not, and you are running the pumps full time, the higher temps created can also cause rooting problems.... get a cycle timer if you are not using one.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 9, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i have a hermie too i cut mine off and left a few leaves


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 9, 2009)

Hey stink been checking this thread out for the last week or so sick setup man. I am not sure if i read it already on this thread been reading so much lately so i will just ask you ........... what is the average size of your plants three feet when finished ?? and the dry weight i was guessing around a oz or ozandhalf ??

I have a extra room i dont really use(since the kid) its around 10x8 just would have to take down my gym , but its perfect. I do want to but thats just because this is so much fun growing and lots of time on my hands now.


----------



## dagobaker (May 9, 2009)

aero is the only way to grow lol
ok just harvested my first unit
i have 2 units under each 600 hps and i have 4 plants inside each post
this was the biggest
white widow.........
the box is 18 by 24 inches.......and one plant filled the damn thing
thank u stink
this was my first run and i didnt have co2 hooked up yet......now with co2 i cant wait
this is a wet just harvested pics
cant wait till they cure


----------



## dagobaker (May 9, 2009)

wet weight is 308 g.......multiply by .22 (found that its a conservative number to give me dry......and i usually have a few more grams cured)
gives me 2.4 oz...........WTF......from one plant
if i can grow 16 monsters under each light and i have 4 lights plus co2 i can be on to something great
this first experimental grow yielded me .75 grams per watt and i did not have co2 yet.......cant wait for the romulus harvest in about 5 days and the next widow in about 2 weeks.......


----------



## dagobaker (May 9, 2009)

this is the best yield i have ever had......and trimming was a breeze........buds are all fat and much less leaves than dirt growing in the past.........stink for president


----------



## txhomegrown (May 9, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Your water should be fine, Bro - just PH it - 246 is within spec (a little hi PPM - but that will be fine). Just compensate for that 246PPM start when you adjust your nutes during veg and flower (so a target PPM of 1400 would actually be 1646 PPM for you). You can also skip the CalMag as your 200+ PPM water usually has sufficient amounts of calcium and magnesium.
> 
> No need to restart - just PH the water - you will likely have roots in another few days... you are cycle timing the pump right? If not, and you are running the pumps full time, the higher temps created can also cause rooting problems.... get a cycle timer if you are not using one.


I bought one of those $49 one minute on four minutes off timers. The temp stays between 77-80 in the closet most of the time. I got the PH adjusting stuff on the way to work today and I am about to go try and get the levels right. I think eventually I will get some sort of water filter system, but if 246 is OK, I have other things to spend the money on right now. Thanks for the help, I am going to need all I can get.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 10, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> I bought one of those $49 one minute on four minutes off timers. The temp stays between 77-80 in the closet most of the time. I got the PH adjusting stuff on the way to work today and I am about to go try and get the levels right. I think eventually I will get some sort of water filter system, but if 246 is OK, I have other things to spend the money on right now. Thanks for the help, I am going to need all I can get.


Of course 0 PPM water is best - and anything over 200 is good enough reason to invest in RO - but you will be fine in the meantime for sure!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 10, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> aero is the only way to grow lol
> ok just harvested my first unit
> i have 2 units under each 600 hps and i have 4 plants inside each post
> this was the biggest
> ...


Yummy - good job! Load me!


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> aero is the only way to grow lol
> ok just harvested my first unit
> i have 2 units under each 600 hps and i have 4 plants inside each post
> this was the biggest
> ...


Sweet harvest! Those buds look fucking dank bro! Super frosty.

2.4oz. sounds about right bro. If you veg the plant very long they get huge and produce a lot of bud. I've seen 3oz. from one plant but I average around 1.5-2oz. per plant now.

Quantity is cool but I pride myself on the quality of my bud. To be able to get both is is just too cool.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

hey stink, i know you use 10 sprayers per 396gph sub pump....i decided to make it bigger(couldn't help myself) than i was supposed to. i went with 6' long and 4 of them.....might do 5. reason why is because i will lollipop them and keep em 6'' apart. cant wait to see the donkey dicks this system will produce. so my 3x6 area should house about 10 per run, so 40 or 50 if i put the other one in. i wanna do 1 big res and i guess it'll have to power about 40-50 sprayers. 
any thoughts on a pump or res size. the rest is golden.


----------



## sammo (May 10, 2009)

I was wondering how many weeks it took from the start of vegging clone to the picture of the bud with the bottle?

Thank you!


----------



## Cato Zen (May 10, 2009)

Mr. Stink Bud, I also have my green card and am curious to know how you conduct your bizness. do you need your clients green card? How do you charge your clients for the service you perform?, etc.?


----------



## hehehemann (May 10, 2009)

Dago - Congrats on your harvest. I am chopping in 10 to 12 days from now for my first time.

Thanks Stink for all your advice and wisdom.

I don't plan on more than an oz per plant, anything more is great. I didn't use the botanicare line for this grow. Instead I have used the Ionic line of ferts as they were easier on the pockets. I am also using a smaller version of the stinkbud system - two 3 feet fence posts with 8 plants total under a 600w HPS.

I am also under the impression that the flush is now with Sweet the whole flush cycle? I hope so, its what I am doing 

Also, to whomever was worried about his high PPM from the tap water. Mine is even higher, usually around 500PPM. I decided to go ahead and continue anyways and the plants have been fine but then I'm not using the Botanicare products this time.


----------



## Cato Zen (May 10, 2009)

Hey Stinky! Good stuff man. Does all the water nute solution stay between the bottom pump rubber maid and the bottom of the top rubber maid? That is do you ever irrigate from the top down threw the peat pots?


----------



## Mitus (May 10, 2009)

I'm doing aero tubs atm, but plan to switch to an aero/nft system similar to the plans you drew out in the begining of this post.

Here is a few pics of my babies in week 2 of flowering


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey stink, i know you use 10 sprayers per 396gph sub pump....i decided to make it bigger(couldn't help myself) than i was supposed to. i went with 6' long and 4 of them.....might do 5. reason why is because i will lollipop them and keep em 6'' apart. cant wait to see the donkey dicks this system will produce. so my 3x6 area should house about 10 per run, so 40 or 50 if i put the other one in. i wanna do 1 big res and i guess it'll have to power about 40-50 sprayers.
> any thoughts on a pump or res size. the rest is golden.


You can pick up a 1200GPH sump pump at HD for about $80. You need to plumb an inline filter on it though. Use the same filter they use on home sprinkler systems.

The bigger the reservoir the less problems you will have with the water getting too warm. Less PPM fluctuation also.


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2009)

sammo said:


> I was wondering how many weeks it took from the start of vegging clone to the picture of the bud with the bottle?
> 
> Thank you!


3 weeks in the cloner
3 weeks in veg
9 weeks in flower

So 15 weeks from clone to harvest with a harvest every 3 weeks because we have 3 flowering systems. Make sense?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You can pick up a 1200GPH sump pump at HD for about $80. You need to plumb an inline filter on it though. Use the same filter they use on home sprinkler systems.
> 
> The bigger the reservoir the less problems you will have with the water getting too warm. Less PPM fluctuation also.


 
thanks man. i have a 1056 gph ecoplus sub pump, do you think it might work? or what would you think would be a safe max # of sprayers. and i was thinking about a 40 gallon res. think that would do it?


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2009)

Cato Zen said:


> Mr. Stink Bud, I also have my green card and am curious to know how you conduct your bizness. do you need your clients green card? How do you charge your clients for the service you perform?, etc.?


I have a card I carry with me all the time but I also have all my paper work posted in my grow room.

I can charge my patients what ever I want but I pretty much just give it away. One of my patients pays $25oz. but I told him to donate it to the local MMJ clinic instead.


----------



## repvip (May 10, 2009)

Cato Zen said:


> Hey Stinky! Good stuff man. Does all the water nute solution stay between the bottom pump rubber maid and the bottom of the top rubber maid? That is do you ever irrigate from the top down threw the peat pots?


Check out the diagrams on page 75, and in the first few pages.

If you are talking about the vegetative unit, there are two rubbermaid's stacked on each other. The nutrient solution and pump are in the bottom, with pipe up through the bottom of the upper rubbermaid and connected to a sprayer assembly inside. Nutrient solution from the sprayers hit the net pots and drain back down to the bottom reservoir through the hole that the pipe goes through. There is a second hole in the lid of the bottom unit to allow the pump power cord to get out.


----------



## buzzzed12 (May 10, 2009)

Hey SB,

I was working on building my Veg unit today and from the cuttings from pg 74 and the HT article. I had issues with the pvc cuttings and the hole for the ball valve. I read earlier that some of the info was not accurate. Can you tell me what exactly the cut measurements for the veg should be? or if any one else has had success with their veg units can you please share? I am really hoping to have this done soon, so any help with accurate measurements and materials would be greatly appreciated. TY and I am using 1/2" pvc piping and all that, it is just the exact cut measurements I have an issue with.


----------



## Delusional (May 10, 2009)

I added an inch to the pvc tube lengths for the cloner and veg unit so when placed inside the elbows and tee's they would match up to his specs. he didnt account for the material inside the fittings. that was all.


----------



## laundrybag (May 11, 2009)

stink, i think i remember you saying your bulbs have 140,000 lumens also i know you added the MH light in the middle of your 1000's

how's it going with the MH?
what's your take on THIS BULB
i know it's 30,000 lumens less but does/would the dual spectrum make up for that
does it take a special ballast for these type of bulbs

i directed this to stink with his 14 yrs experience but i'd like anyone else to jump in that has experience with these bulbs

thanks


==================EDIT=====================
this is for txhomegrown in the next post

it doesn't say that on the page i linked
if you're talking about a link on that page then maybe
but i can't see it cuz those links won't load for me
it takes forever just for that page i linked to open

thanks for letting me know about the ballast though
i'm kinda bummed out from what you quoted about the 600 + 400 makes it 1000
when i first saw it i thought both tubes were rated 1000 watt


----------



## txhomegrown (May 11, 2009)

The information on the link you posted says that you use this bulb with a 1000 watt HPS ballast.

*This impressive new option combines the guts of the 400 watt Hortilux Blue MH bulb with the 600 watt Hortilux Super HPS bulb to create one powerful all-purpose growing lamp. Use the Super Blue Lamp with a 1000 watt HPS balllast.*


----------



## nivekragah (May 11, 2009)

i run dual specturm bulbs. but not that kind. i use the hortilux dual spectum and it works great. they are for an hps system. and they are blue when you turn them on then turn orange. i threw the box away so i cant tell you lumins but i can tell you that i am very happy with it. i am allso right now running a 1000w magnetic ballast next to a 1000w digital ballast both with new bulbs and it seems like the digital is brighter by about 5%. dont know the exact benifit of the dual spectrum but that is what my budy who ownes a hydro whole sale ware house told me to use and is all he uses. but he sold them to me for $60 so it was cheaper than getting a regular HPS bulb. hope my good experince with them helps you any.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 11, 2009)

You had to click on the product info link to see that page. Sounds like you might be still on a slow ass dial-up like me. It takes forever to load anything here. I guess that is the price you pay for living inthe boonies. I think its a pretty fair tradeout. Fuck city life. I have been using a 430 watt son agro light that has some of the blue spectrum. I added a 1000 watt HPS last week, so I should be good on lights for a while.


----------



## StinkBud (May 11, 2009)

laundrybag said:


> stink, i think i remember you saying your bulbs have 140,000 lumens also i know you added the MH light in the middle of your 1000's
> 
> how's it going with the MH?
> what's your take on THIS BULB
> ...


The MH is helping keep the stretch down. At first I was wondering why my plants were so short. They looked small. Now they are filling in like normal but they are more like 2.5ft tall instead of 4ft.

The extra light really fills in the dark areas of my room. I just harvested and had virtually no popcorn buds! Everything was dense all the way to the bottom.

I love the dual spectrum bulbs but they are twice as much money. If you can afford it, go for it.


----------



## StinkBud (May 11, 2009)

Alright all you Stinkbud vets, time to help out. I'm out of town until Friday so I need you guys to help the newbs while I'm gone.

I might be able to hit the net but no telling when.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## gvega187 (May 11, 2009)

* mans battle station *

fire questions whence ready newbs...

hey question for everyone, I am in the market for some new genetics. I read the stuff a few pages back about the blueberries and stink breeding. I am considering:

Ak-47
Mango
some type of blueberry cross
Lambsbread

mainly I was hoping to hear of a good seed bank. I hear good things about this DJ short guy...any others? What are your opinions on these genetics? Hast thou experience with yon types?


----------



## whysohigh (May 11, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> * mans battle station *
> 
> fire questions whence ready newbs...
> 
> ...


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
they ship pretty fast and descrete, also http://www.planetskunk.com/femaleseeds-c-4.html these guys are good, try kushberry, its blueberry and og kush. its badass, my new fav.


----------



## orzz (May 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Alright all you Stinkbud vets, time to help out. I'm out of town until Friday so I need you guys to help the newbs while I'm gone.
> 
> I might be able to hit the net but no telling when.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Enjoy your time off Stink!


----------



## laundrybag (May 11, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The MH is helping keep the stretch down. At first I was wondering why my plants were so short. They looked small. Now they are filling in like normal but they are more like 2.5ft tall instead of 4ft.
> 
> The extra light really fills in the dark areas of my room. I just harvested and had virtually no popcorn buds! Everything was dense all the way to the bottom.
> 
> I love the dual spectrum bulbs but they are twice as much money. If you can afford it, go for it.


if i remember right...
your current lighting is 3 1000hps in a triangle with 1 1000mh in the center

so just that one mh light is enough to stop your stretch by 1.5 feet? 
if so thats amazing and i think dual spectrum are well worth it

=================


nivekragah said:


> dont know the exact benifit of the dual spectrum but that is what my budy who ownes a hydro whole sale ware house told me to use and is all he uses.


the mh bulb has more of the blue spectrum of light which benefits the veg stage and also shortens the length between nodes
the hps bulb puts out more of the red orange color of light which benefits the plant during it's flowering

also, thanks for the input about the digital being brighter.
it actually means something to me that a user said that here rather than just reading in a manufacturers description

=============

txhomegrown 
na, no dial up here buddy... i'm into gaming too much for that
but i do experience some slow downs lately
which i have called and bitched about
they say they are doing upgrades and will credit my account. see, so bitching does help sometimes


----------



## kata (May 11, 2009)

i would pay 2g a p every 3 weeks lol


----------



## pinner420 (May 11, 2009)

laundrybag said:


> if i remember right...
> your current lighting is 3 1000hps in a triangle with 1 1000mh in the center
> 
> so just that one mh light is enough to stop your stretch by 1.5 feet?
> ...


According to marijuana man flowering with mh gives bud a connoisseur taste as hps is more of a production bulb. These new super bulbs do sound like the ticket; however, 200 bucks a pop hmmm. So I'm still rolling the mh... hps... mh... hps... http://s580.photobucket.com/albums/ss241/pinner420mt/


----------



## nuudle (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys, just got some clones in Rapid rooters to put in Stinks system but they wont fit. There just to tall, I cant get the neoprene collar on. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Aeroweed (May 11, 2009)

nuudle said:


> Hey guys, just got some clones in Rapid rooters to put in Stinks system but they wont fit. There just to tall, I cant get the neoprene collar on. Any suggestions? Thanks


Carefully peel off the RR plug from the top, just enough until you can get the collar to fit.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 11, 2009)

I tried to search for an answer to this, but couldnt seem to find what I was looking for. My question is: How do you guys start from seed using this system. I just ordered some different stains and dont want to have to start them in soil and take cuttings. Do you put them in rockwool or some other type of starter cubes or what. And do you put them in the cloner to start them? I want to do this the right way. Thanks


----------



## thecholochef (May 11, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> I tried to search for an answer to this, but couldnt seem to find what I was looking for. My question is: How do you guys start from seed using this system. I just ordered some different stains and dont want to have to start them in soil and take cuttings. Do you put them in rockwool or some other type of starter cubes or what. And do you put them in the cloner to start them? I want to do this the right way. Thanks


Start it off in a Rapid Rooter , once it hits about 2 inches tall, peel the RR off and stick the seedling into your net pot and your done. u want to start veggin it right away.


Chef


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 11, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks man. i have a 1056 gph ecoplus sub pump, do you think it might work? or what would you think would be a safe max # of sprayers. and i was thinking about a 40 gallon res. think that would do it?


can any of you guys help?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 11, 2009)

Im not sure i understand your question bugs? how many sprayers do you want to run?



Bud porn time!!! Though you guys might like to see what you have to look forward too!


check out the green crack on the left and SFV og kush on the right.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 11, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey stink, i know you use 10 sprayers per 396gph sub pump....i decided to make it bigger(couldn't help myself) than i was supposed to. i went with 6' long and 4 of them.....might do 5. reason why is because i will lollipop them and keep em 6'' apart. cant wait to see the donkey dicks this system will produce. so my 3x6 area should house about 10 per run, so 40 or 50 if i put the other one in. i wanna do 1 big res and i guess it'll have to power about 40-50 sprayers.
> any thoughts on a pump or res size. the rest is golden.





StinkBud said:


> You can pick up a 1200GPH sump pump at HD for about $80. You need to plumb an inline filter on it though. Use the same filter they use on home sprinkler systems.
> 
> The bigger the reservoir the less problems you will have with the water getting too warm. Less PPM fluctuation also.





bugsrnme said:


> thanks man. i have a 1056 gph ecoplus sub pump, do you think it might work? or what would you think would be a safe max # of sprayers. and i was thinking about a 40 gallon res. think that would do it?


 
the conversation went like this.....think your up for it?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 11, 2009)

Well, its hard for me to say if it will work or not. I followed stinks plans percisely, so i really dont know, and im just a begginer.
I would think a 1056 would power 40-50 sprayers,, but the best way is to hook it all up and see what it does.
good luck.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 11, 2009)

thank you. any idea on the res? you or anyone of your cohorts


----------



## repvip (May 11, 2009)

I would follow Stink's plans exactly.

I went all out and designed custom flower units because I wanted 4 on a 2-week rotation and blah blah blah it ended up being way more work (you just gotta do it and figure it out on your own for 90%) and it does work, but there were plenty of mistakes along the way. 

Anyway.

You want 1 reservoir for 4 posts? Is that correct? 

10 plants per post 
11 sprayers per post
40 plants per system
44 sprayers.

I use 22 sprayers per 633gph pump. 
You need less sprayers or a bigger pump. Unless you really dont care... they will drizzle out a stream that might be enough for the plants closest to the reservoir...

Speaking of reservoir. You will want the 40gal most likely. Anything smaller won't fit 4 PVC posts.

I probably don't understand what you are asking. Either way I suggest following stinkbuds plans.


----------



## buzzzed12 (May 11, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I added an inch to the pvc tube lengths for the cloner and veg unit so when placed inside the elbows and tee's they would match up to his specs. he didnt account for the material inside the fittings. that was all.


Thanks Del. I will get to making the new cuts soon. Did you have any changes for the Flowering unit? hehe I would rather ask now then have an issue later.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 11, 2009)

dang stinkbud on the 1st week of veg uses 1500 ppm at start ? they dont get nute burnt?


----------



## nivekragah (May 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> can any of you guys help?


from what i got from watching stink and SOG experimenting i have found that 12-14 sprayers per 400GPH is a safe range. i am working on a 40 site system with a 50gallon res that will use a 1200gph pump.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 12, 2009)

i am doing aero tubs and was told not to let ppm get over 600. i am using same nutes as stink bud. is this because its not a true aero system. or was someone bsing me


----------



## gvega187 (May 12, 2009)

these guys mostly use botanicare nutes on here. They run bloom nutes up to 2500ppm or something. 

I run General hydro 3 part nutes and never exceed 1400ppm. 

*Read* the directions on your nute bottle or follow online feed charts. 


I have heard that aeroponics requires less nutes in general because the feeding method is so efficient. Obviously this is not necessarily true since ppm's of 2000+ give great results.


----------



## gvega187 (May 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> the conversation went like this.....think your up for it?


you might like a thread i started called :

"PUMP SIZING IN AERO" *read* the end page. Cherrio


----------



## gvega187 (May 12, 2009)

I like to make reservoirs only as big as they need to be. Make sure the water level will be above your pump intake by about 6-8" or so. They really start to drink after a while and you don't want to come back to you g. room and find your pump sucking wind. 

small res. also = less nutes and garb = save $


----------



## farmerbill (May 12, 2009)

Ok. Im not sure where to go to find this out.. i have searched all over. these are my first flowering plants. The pre flowers are showing as the pistils are out and about and wanted to know how long the prosses took to become mature from the time these hairs grew out? is this a dumb question?? lmao


----------



## beer.me (May 12, 2009)

farmerbill said:


> Ok. Im not sure where to go to find this out.. i have searched all over. these are my first flowering plants. The pre flowers are showing as the pistils are out and about and wanted to know how long the prosses took to become mature from the time these hairs grew out? is this a dumb question?? lmao


If you follow Stink's system, he flowers for about nine weeks from the time they enter the flower room. But this is not an exact science, so the best way to tell when your plants have completed flowering is to watch the tri-chromes (resin glands). They start out clear but will begin to turn cloudy then amber in color. When you get a 50/50 blend of cloudy and amber then your bud is ready for harvest. 

Also, the last one to two weeks, remove all the nutes from your res and switch to running sweet or clearex (or just water) to cleanse the system and your plants.


----------



## farmerbill (May 12, 2009)

thanks Bro. I have heard and read about flushing out the plants. But it said use watter the last week or so.. Do you think thats fine? or is (switch to running sweet or clearex) what you said there better?


----------



## beer.me (May 12, 2009)

farmerbill said:


> thanks Bro. I have heard and read about flushing out the plants. But it said use watter the last week or so.. Do you think thats fine? or is (switch to running sweet or clearex) what you said there better?


Stinkbud originally was running clearex for the first day and then switched to water for the remaining week to two weeks. (p. 75 in the thread)

Then instead of flushing for two weeks, he ran the last week with clearex for the entire flush. After that he switched to running Sweet at 450 ml/18 gal. in the res for the entire flush. I believe this is what he is using now and continuing to try different methods of running clearex to start and finishing with sweet.

Basically, if you have already bought sweet and don't wish to use clearex then this is what I would run (and what I am going to use when my current batch of flowering buds is complete (currently on week 5). If you don't have either no worries, just run water for the last week or so until they finish.


----------



## valmeida (May 12, 2009)

stingbud, 
I am getting some black bugs! They look like ants with wings but much bigger. they actually look like fire ants but black.

any idea what they might be?


----------



## Delusional (May 12, 2009)

get pics plz


----------



## SOG (May 12, 2009)

valmeida said:


> stingbud,
> I am getting some black bugs! They look like ants with wings but much bigger. they actually look like fire ants but black.
> 
> any idea what they might be?


its a fungus gnats, 
the larvae is in the roots 1-3 below soil
this sucker will feed on your roots
adults don't eat, they only reproduce

read here How to Control Fungus Gnats on Indoor Plants


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

valmeida said:


> stingbud,
> I am getting some black bugs! They look like ants with wings but much bigger. they actually look like fire ants but black.
> 
> any idea what they might be?


What size is this? It looks different and larger than a fungus gnat to me... though there are many variants.

I think you were on the right track with 'ants'... look up 'flying ant' on the web!

http://www.lockeext.com/Termite+Ant 001.jpg


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> dang stinkbud on the 1st week of veg uses 1500 ppm at start ? they dont get nute burnt?


Depends upon your strain... I did experience some nute burn at 1500 with OG when entering veg. I just flipped my third batch to veg last night and started with 1100. Start low and build up if you don't want any burn. Old school philosophy often touts building up your nute strength over time... new school thinking tends to be more Stinky about it - give em a good dose right off... especially if CO2 and light needs are being met. Your mileage will vary!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> the conversation went like this.....think your up for it?


Yo Bra... I have some thoughts on this, as I built and tested several variations before arriving at my current triple-post variation of the Stink Flower unit.

Sprayhead count is not as big a factor as the overall length of plumbing, turns, filters, etc you are using. For a single res, setup with 50 - 60 plant sites, I do not believe the EcoPlus 1056 will cut it.

Go with Stinks rec about using a sump pump with a filter - far and away the best bang for your pump dollar. A Little Giant 1/5 would work nice, you can get a FloTek 1/6 pump for less than $80 bucks at Home Depot. These are nice pumps.

When shopping pumps, it is the head foot, or max height, that is more important than GPH. If you are going to be using a single res - you will have a considerable length of plumbing for the manifold and spray bars of a 60 plant setup.

On that note, go with 1 gallon per plant for res sizing (or bigger!). I would suggest using a 75 gallon res (so you don't have to fill it to the top), though a 100 gallons or more would not be excessive. The larger your res, the more stable your PPMs, PH, and temps will be. If you want to leave for any number of days, you will need a large res for sixty thirsty girls (they drink like fish and aren't a cheap date)!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i am doing aero tubs and was told not to let ppm get over 600. i am using same nutes as stink bud. is this because its not a true aero system. or was someone bsing me


At what phase of growth are you referring? If you are using, Botanicare as Stink, and most of us are... take a look at the dosage on the side of the bottle for various growth stages. If you blend out these various dosages you would find they blend out to various PPM's - with the weakest mix for seedlings near 600PPM. The advanced flowering solutions are well in excess of 2000PPM (as they are for Advanced and other high performance nute makers - not just Botanicare. These nute strengths are for all types of hydro gardens - not just aero setups (though aero does seem to allow you to push the envelope even more!)

To make a long story short, when veging and flowering you can very safely use well above 600PPMs (some crazy strains can exceed 3000PPMs!!!)

Stink's current flower PPM's for all-around performance is 1700. This seems to be the sweet spot for my OG too...


----------



## valmeida (May 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> What size is this? It looks different and larger than a fungus gnat to me... though there are many variants.
> 
> I think you were on the right track with 'ants'... look up 'flying ant' on the web!
> 
> http://www.lockeext.com/Termite+Ant 001.jpg


the bug is about 1/2" long. I looked at the roots and i did not see any thing. 

anty help would be appreciated.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

valmeida said:


> the bug is about 1/2" long. I looked at the roots and i did not see any thing.
> 
> anty help would be appreciated.


Are they doing antything to your plants? What are the symptoms?

1/2" rules out fungus gnats... they are smaller.

Did you follow that link? It looks pretty much, exactly like a flying ant to me? Your size confirmation is also a match. Normal ants in your garden could be a sign of aphid infestation... flying ants are certainly the sign of something more sinister! - joking!

I suppose we need to confirm what they are before recommending a cure or fix?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> you might like a thread i started called :
> 
> "PUMP SIZING IN AERO" *read* the end page. Cherrio


I would like that! Link it, Bra!


----------



## valmeida (May 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Are they doing antything to your plants? What are the symptoms?
> 
> 1/2" rules out fungus gnats... they are smaller.
> 
> ...


the leaves are turning brown here and there, see photos.


----------



## SOG (May 12, 2009)

valmeida said:


> the bug is about 1/2" long. I looked at the roots and i did not see any thing.
> 
> anty help would be appreciated.


here ya go


----------



## WombatBros (May 12, 2009)

How do you add this to favorites?


----------



## SOG (May 12, 2009)

WombatBros said:


> How do you add this to favorites?


top page, under thread tools tab > subscribe to thread


----------



## smartbadguy (May 12, 2009)

HIS SHIT MADE IT TO HIGHS TIMES that petty cool


----------



## Delusional (May 12, 2009)

welcome to a few weeks ago. we missed you. 

yeah, it is pretty cool. maybe we'll see some more


----------



## LionsRoor (May 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> here ya go


Yo SOG - don't ya think 1/2" is kind of big for a fungus gnat? The descriptoin you posted says they get up to 1/4". Most I have seen are more like an 1/16 - 1/8" in size (and I have one coco grow with more than it's fair share of gnats) Again - I could be wrong - and seeing how you are you - it is likely I am wrong! ...but compare the pic you posted here with the bug in question... doesn't it look like the abdomen is more like an ant than that of the fungus gnat?

If it is a fungus gnat - Azatrol - is THE best product - INMHO. It works, it's organic, and can be used during flowering (root zone application). The downside - it's expensive. Get some sticky yellow traps and set them at the base of your plants. Gnatrol is another good product which I have also had success with... but the Azatrol is amazing - it will actually REMOVE gnats... while Gnatrol seems to keep em in check at best. Again - my humble opinions!

SOG - you are the man - your scene is looking so good!


----------



## mafio (May 13, 2009)

hey stinky got you hightime book great job could u check out my journal and give me advice on my setup temp at 90 need help only one person check my jornal out need help


----------



## repvip (May 13, 2009)

Updated LED pictures from my album:

Pictures 1 and 2 are of a plant 24 days flowering under 350w LED. Flash and no flash to show trichomes 

The next 4 are pictures showing overall growth for about 2 weeks at various days. These are the links for the time lapse, but they are all in my album.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/repvip-albums-led-shit-picture56521-13-days-left-unit-1.html
https://www.rollitup.org/members/repvip-albums-led-shit-picture56520-16-days-left-unit-4.html
https://www.rollitup.org/members/repvip-albums-led-shit-picture57239-22-days-under-350w-led.html
https://www.rollitup.org/members/repvip-albums-led-shit-picture57784-24-days-left-12-days.html

Finally, the last 2 are where the plants end up after being under the LED for 4 weeks. They finish up under the 1000w HPS. These are the first 2 batches so I'm still working out the kinks. They seem to burn a lot easier from the light... guess they didn't get a tan under the LED hehe


----------



## alsoranmike (May 13, 2009)

Looks like All systems go for Rep at the magic-maker.


----------



## pinner420 (May 13, 2009)

Do you have data on finishing under the led from a-z or is finishing under the 1kw just the way?


----------



## southern homegrower (May 13, 2009)

im doing aero tubs whats a good ppm for me to be running 21 days in veg.using same nutes as stink bud


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 13, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...



Start at 1500 PPM, holy crap... How do you prevent nute burn?


----------



## SOG (May 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo SOG - don't ya think 1/2" is kind of big for a fungus gnat?


ty Lions, 
your right, it is a bit big for a gnat
its the closest i can find to his description
who knows maybe he is an over wight gnat 
and yes it does look like some sort of ant mutation


----------



## repvip (May 13, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Do you have data on finishing under the led from a-z or is finishing under the 1kw just the way?


I haven't finished under the LED for a couple of reasons. First, I haven't had it long enough. Second, I don't think it will work as well as the 1000w HPS for the last 4 weeks of flower. The HPS really fattens up the buds. 

However, based on these results:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/187131-spectra-unit-90watt-led-grow.html

I think it will work just fine :green:


----------



## andyman (May 13, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i am doing aero tubs and was told not to let ppm get over 600. i am using same nutes as stink bud. is this because its not a true aero system. or was someone bsing me


 I am doing my first few runs in veg tubs modified or just made for flower. 6 holes and 3 dif types of manifilold layouts. (ive made 3 dif versions is what I ment). I run some of mine at 3200 ppm and have no burn. The only thing I have do do is keep a pump filter on. I just made my 3rd one and added an awsome res level checker that I will picture soon. Also with my curent tub grow picx.


----------



## andyman (May 13, 2009)

Here is a little res level gauge I made for my double stack flower tote. Its a 6 hole unit.


----------



## andyman (May 13, 2009)

Here are some more pics of my 6 hole unit and how I run my cord through with another piece and o-rings.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 13, 2009)

That looks great! What kind of fitting are you using? How big is the tubing?


----------



## andyman (May 13, 2009)

This is a lower branch I removed to let light in to lower branches. Its a smaller branch so I wasnt too worried. Its been flowering for 74 days and flushing with sweet for 8 days for a grand total of 82 days and still didnt look done. The rest of it is still in flushing longer. Each day it looks bigger and bigger. One of the main top buds is growing buds on top its buds.


----------



## andyman (May 13, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> That looks great! What kind of fitting are you using? How big is the tubing?


a-394 (lowes) nylon hose barb to mip elbow.
1/2" x 1/2"

and 5/8" od x 1/2" id clear tubing

and a faucet locknut (88009) lowes 

and 2 washer or garden hose rubber gaskets or o-rings

the tote is a small 10 gallon one for the pump and res. The one for the plants and roots to hang is a 14 gallon medium one.


on the cord thing I use a 1 1/2" piece of pvc like for your drain and a compression fitting that slides in it like to go on your sink tube. plus I put o-rings on that for shits and giggles. I have 2 that Ive been running for a few months now and they work great. You have to run panty hose or pump filter though. Just doing it till I have somewere big enough to run the fence post way.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, this will really help. I am going to use 31 Ga. for root chamber and 14 Gal. res. I am going to be moving later this year, and the tubs will be easier to move than the fence post setup. This size should handle 11 plants. Iwill build the post setup when I get settled in the new place and use these for special projects and stuff. I like your sprayer setup too. Are those four-way pvc fittings?


----------



## smokinpookie (May 13, 2009)

hey stinkbuddy i read about 30% of ur thread and plan to read the rest becus ur growing skills and methods amaze me. just wanted to thank u for sharing and was wonderin if u could answer 1 thing for me. i read that u do 3week veg & 3week flowering? is that correct cus i havent came across a strain that can flower that fast unless i read wrong cus man i did alot of reading lol still 400sumthin pages left to read lol.keep it up stink


----------



## nivekragah (May 14, 2009)

no bro that is not correct. it is 3 weeks clone 3 weeks veg and 9+ weeks flowering depending on strain. stupid 11 week sativas throwing everything off.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 14, 2009)

andyman said:


> Here is a little res level gauge I made for my double stack flower tote. Its a 6 hole unit.


I was thinking about doing something like this too! Love the cord adapter. +rep


----------



## chongers (May 14, 2009)

I made a cloner, veg unit and and flower units. I have followed all of the instructions and everything has come out just as defined.
I am having trouble with wild ph fluctuation. I fill the res, add the botanicare nutes just the way prescribed, then ph to 5.8
everything looks good for a while (hours to a day) then I will check the ph and it has dropped to as low as 3.9 - 5.0
any suggestions will help
thanks


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 14, 2009)

chongers said:


> I made a cloner, veg unit and and flower units. I have followed all of the instructions and everything has come out just as defined.
> I am having trouble with wild ph fluctuation. I fill the res, add the botanicare nutes just the way prescribed, then ph to 5.8
> everything looks good for a while (hours to a day) then I will check the ph and it has dropped to as low as 3.9 - 5.0
> any suggestions will help
> thanks



Has this been happening all the time since you started or just now started happening. My units hardly ever change in ph. I don't adjust unless it off by more then .4 either way. What unit is giving you the problem.


----------



## gvega187 (May 14, 2009)

chongers said:


> I made a cloner, veg unit and and flower units. I have followed all of the instructions and everything has come out just as defined.
> I am having trouble with wild ph fluctuation. I fill the res, add the botanicare nutes just the way prescribed, then ph to 5.8
> everything looks good for a while (hours to a day) then I will check the ph and it has dropped to as low as 3.9 - 5.0
> any suggestions will help
> thanks


I have bought ph adjustment fluid that is "unstable". It somehow only affects the ph for about a day and then dissipates. 

root rot can also cause quick downward swings in ph. If your roots are healthy and white this is not the case.


----------



## chongers (May 14, 2009)

the ph fluctuations are unpredictable
I have a round that is about a week into veg and it is dropping from 5.8 to ~ 4.4
I also have a round that is 6 weeks into flower that is dropping also
I guess it could be the ph up I am using, I put it in to adjust the ph and sometimes it works and stays stable , sometimes its a constant battle to keep the ph stable
My water comes out of the tap at 6.8
then I add nutes, which drops the ph, so I end up having to add ph up
should the nutes be dropping the ph like it does?


----------



## bubblefunk (May 14, 2009)

i usally see people trying to lower the nutes ph mabey your meter needs to b calibrated. be carefull how much ph control you use it can stun your plants


----------



## LionsRoor (May 14, 2009)

chongers said:


> the ph fluctuations are unpredictable
> I have a round that is about a week into veg and it is dropping from 5.8 to ~ 4.4
> I also have a round that is 6 weeks into flower that is dropping also
> I guess it could be the ph up I am using, I put it in to adjust the ph and sometimes it works and stays stable , sometimes its a constant battle to keep the ph stable
> ...


I don't have PHd in PH - but here are some thoughts...

Hmmm - so how are the plants doing? If they look OK, you sound like you are fine.

As you noted, the nutes will drop the PH of water. It makes sense that as a nute solution evaporates and becomes more concentrated, the PH will lower. When you then top off the res with 6.8 water this also alters your PH.

Do you know exactly how much water you are using in your res's? The larger your res is, the more stable it will be. You need to fill the 18 gallon Rubbermaids up a fair bit (they actually bulge out). if unsure, do a test fill with 5 gallon bottles to see what 10 - 15 gallons looks like.

Not sure what type of meter you are using - but I need to be patient when checkin PH with my Hanna multi-meter... to initially dial in a reading it takes several minutes to stabalize, with minute adjustments after that requiring just a few seconds. Be certain you are not rushing your readings.

Also - ANY trace bits of something (bleach, soap, cleaning agent) you may have used to clean or steralize a res, or flower unit, etc - will alter your PH.

Again, if your plants look good - you are probably doing it right!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 14, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I have bought ph adjustment fluid that is "unstable". It somehow only affects the ph for about a day and then dissipates.
> 
> root rot can also cause quick downward swings in ph. If your roots are healthy and white this is not the case.


What PH adjusters gave you issues? Why do you think the PH adjust dissapated - rather than thinking your PH is actually changing? I have wondered about this before. Currently, I have been using AN - as it is so concentrated and quick... I have tried Botanicare, GH, MadFarmer... and a couple others I forget right now. Other than strength, I did not realize some were unstable? 

Note Stinkers - when using the Botanicare nutes, especially the Liquid Karma (or other fluvic/humic addative), your roots will be stained brown. This is normal and should not be confused with root rot. I know you use the standard GH line, Gvega - so you have nice white roots!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 14, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I was thinking about doing something like this too! Love the cord adapter. +rep


Likewise on the level indicator - super helpful - good job, AndyMan!


----------



## thinkhigh (May 14, 2009)

andyman said:


> a-394 (lowes) nylon hose barb to mip elbow.
> 1/2" x 1/2"
> 
> and 5/8" od x 1/2" id clear tubing
> ...


Nice adjustments on the veg. unit. +rep.


----------



## gvega187 (May 14, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> What PH adjusters gave you issues? Why do you think the PH adjust dissapated - rather than thinking your PH is actually changing? I have wondered about this before. Currently, I have been using AN - as it is so concentrated and quick... I have tried Botanicare, GH, MadFarmer... and a couple others I forget right now. Other than strength, I did not realize some were unstable?
> 
> Note Stinkers - when using the Botanicare nutes, especially the Liquid Karma (or other fluvic/humic addative), your roots will be stained brown. This is normal and should not be confused with root rot. I know you use the standard GH line, Gvega - so you have nice white roots!


I have had trouble with GH dry ph adjustment and a brand called "pro", which I must say is less than pro. 

GH liquid adjustment and local brands seem to work well.


----------



## andyman (May 14, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I was thinking about doing something like this too! Love the cord adapter. +rep


thanks, i didnt want to waste a spot a plant could be at, and for lifting the lid to look inside or poor nuits in.


LionsRoor said:


> Likewise on the level indicator - super helpful - good job, AndyMan!


 thanks


thinkhigh said:


> Nice adjustments on the veg. unit. +rep.


 well im using that as a modified 6 hole flower unit. for in tight spots were i cant fit the fence post. and I can pull any males without them being grown together. I originaly made it just to flower seeds since I didnt know what was male and female. but then I just let the females go and it seems to work fine. Soon I will switch over to the fencepost but I only have a small spot to work with rt now.
thanks


----------



## pinner420 (May 14, 2009)

I just pitched my hanna meter in the trash. I got a new oakton multimeter. It is a 3 point calibration and is insanely quick and accurate comparatively speaking. Another bonus is that is goes up to 9999 ppm which when using Botanicare nutes is quite handy when you start playing with stuff above 2000 ppm. Anyway love my new meter and so do my plants. Also as a side note I use Advanced ph up and down. Only have to use a fraction of it compared to gh. Much Success.


----------



## chongers (May 14, 2009)

thanks everyone for your input

I use a milwaukee sm 802 ph and ppm meter
I do have it calibrated and it stays submerged in one of the res at all times
I am using GH up and down, they are pretty old, maybe a year or so, can it be too old?
My res' are 18 gallon rubbermaid roughnecks
I always keep them about 15 gallons full for temperature stability
no light gets to the water and temps are around 70 F + hydrozyme
my young plants look great but the 6 week old flower batch looks like they may have nute burn


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

nah i think it is just that gh ph up and down is weaker i use to use advances and then i switchedc to gh and had to use ..no shit like 4 times as much at least


----------



## car washer (May 14, 2009)

I am going to do one more round from seed before I tinker with clones and a larger flower room. 

Picture below is what happened this go around with DP Blueberry from seed (picture at day 27 of flower - it got worse) and 30 days veg under 600 MH then 600 HPS. I did top them.

One thing I will change is run my MH conversion bulb early in flower.

I had late hermie problems probably because the heat at the end.

Should I try a scrog of some sort or just veg less? I want to keep these suckers smaller. Would scrog even work? Less plants?


----------



## repvip (May 14, 2009)

30 days veg! Damn. What is your veg light cycle? 24/0, 18/6?

I was having problems with plants getting too tall. I switched to scrog and swiched my veg from 24/0 to 18/6.

Something to think about:
If you are vegging 24/0 it will take about 7-10 days longer than usual to start flowering, once they have been placed on 12/12. "Usual" refers to 18/6 light for vegging....

If you haven't tried reducing your veg light cycle to 18/6 you could try that first. Plants will flower sooner and not grow as tall.

scrog works great! It would work even better with less plants vegged at 24/0. Then, once they have been placed on 12/12 you will have an additional amount of time to weave the plants throughout the screen. It's good to know when to stop, so that all the branches will continue to grow vertical. Once they start showing bud sites they dont stretch too much.. so at the first sign of white hairs you should stop manipulating the plant and let it grow.

Remember how I did both at once? It was a little too much, now my plants are way short! By the time they reach the screen they have started budding. Since I like the shorter flower cycle (with shorter veg light cycle) I have decided to add more plants and not top them.

ps - my plants in veg seem to be growing quicker at 18/6 than 24/0. I don't understand why, but they end up just as tall and usually taller than before the switch. I'm not sure I could veg mine any longer than 3 weeks without them simply being too massive.


EDIT: 

OH! I missed the growing from seed part. They will take longer than clones and get bigger no matter what. I would suggest the screen in that case.


----------



## car washer (May 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> 30 days veg! Damn. What is your veg light cycle? 24/0, 18/6?
> 
> I was having problems with plants getting too tall. I switched to scrog and swiched my veg from 24/0 to 18/6.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I vegged 18/6. When they went to flower the tallest was 13". Probably 6 feet for 3 of them at end. This is not a good way to go. One plant was totally swamped and useless. 

So how far is your screen from the top of the fencepost or the tops or your plants at the end of veg????? Also, in your scrog how far apart are your plants???? I could see one or two plants filling up a 4 x 4 screen. Too many or too little plants better????

Very helpful.


----------



## repvip (May 14, 2009)

car washer said:


> Thanks. I vegged 18/6. When they went to flower the tallest was 13". Probably 6 feet for 3 of them at end. This is not a good way to go. One plant was totally swamped and useless.
> 
> So how far is your screen from the top of the fencepost or the tops or your plants at the end of veg????? Also, in your scrog how far apart are your plants???? I could see one or two plants filling up a 4 x 4 screen. Too many or too little plants better????
> 
> Very helpful.


My chicken poultry  is 12" above the fence posts. I have a couple at 14" too. My plants are usually about 10" when they go in flower. So they are usually almost touching the screen. Then I thread it along where I want for 1.5 weeks. The side branches all grow up at about the same rate so you get a nice canopy, usually. 

I think there are a few factors to consider. If only 1 or 2 of your plants can fill up a whole unit... then scrog might not be the way to go? 

Anybody else starting from seed have any tips? I only use clones.

I constantly have to adapt the number of plants I'm doing to the configuration I have, and the lighting schedule and everything. Since all my rotations are 2 weeks, based on 8 week flower, nothing gets too big. 

I use 6' fence posts with 10 sites/post at 6" apart. It's too close without the screen... 6" on all sides.

Your plants are freaking huge! You need to veg less, like 1.5 weeks only, or else use less plants and the screen, top them and you will fill up the screen no problem.

How long did you flower for? What type of plants are these?


----------



## car washer (May 14, 2009)

repvip said:


> My chicken poultry  is 12" above the fence posts. I have a couple at 14" too. My plants are usually about 10" when they go in flower. So they are usually almost touching the screen. Then I thread it along where I want for 1.5 weeks. The side branches all grow up at about the same rate so you get a nice canopy, usually.
> 
> I think there are a few factors to consider. If only 1 or 2 of your plants can fill up a whole unit... then scrog might not be the way to go?
> 
> ...


I flowered these DP Blueberries for 59 days. I chopped them because the biggest plants were showing lots of yellow bananas lower and creeping to the top. So I chopped. All Cloudy trichs so I might be okay. Its curing right now. The smallest plant did not hermie. 

It was lots of fun despite the panic at the end. 

I hope to work with clones in future but for one more grow I am going femminized from seed. For those starting from seed its like an explosion. You think big plants indoors are big producers? Maybe, but at what cost? I am going to order some whiteberry and keep better control this time. 

Probably 2.5 weeks veg max with a screen like you said. 2.5 weeks in this system is like a lifetime. Rep.

Thanks Stink too!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

i hate those kinds of banannas lol funny tho cause they look just like a little bananna ....i wonder if we crossed spider mites and spider monkeys we could get a small monkey that would eat all those little banannas and prevent pollination ...


----------



## mafio (May 15, 2009)

help a old man out and check my grow out two week into flowering 1000watts hps im building a cloner tomorrow


----------



## smokinpookie (May 15, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> no bro that is not correct. it is 3 weeks clone 3 weeks veg and 9+ weeks flowering depending on strain. stupid 11 week sativas throwing everything off.


thanks nivek i knew i had a feeling i was wrong makes more sense


----------



## StinkBud (May 15, 2009)

Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back...

I see everyone's been having fun while I was gone. Thanks go out to all the StinkBuddies that helped. You guys are the best!!!!

Smokey Mountains are fucking unreal! I tried to make them a little bit more smokey while I was there... 

I love good ole boys! The kind of guys where a handshake actually means something! A handshake is more golden than any contract. Ya gotta love it!

I had quite an experience coming home. The first flight was late and I almost missed the second flight because of it. It's too long of a story for now but needless to say it got kind of exciting there for a while!

When I got home my room felt kind of hot. The exhaust hose had been knocked out of the window and was blowing hot air! Good thing it had been very cool all week.

My latest harvest wasn't quite dry when I left so I put them in some paper bags to finish. Check out the photos of the dried bud.
*
This is the totals from 12 plants:*
*BlueBerry* - 8.4oz.
*Goo* - 6.1oz.
*Purple Silver* - 5.7oz.
*Sour Blueberry* - 1.6oz.
*Total = 21.8oz.*

I also posted a photo of my flower room. It seems that 86-88 degrees is about maximum I can take my room without the plants starting to stretch too much. Of course you never know until your try!

I'm running 8 plants per unit now because of the change in local State laws. I'm going to start leaving my plants in veg an additional 3 weeks (6 weeks total) and top the fuck out of them. They can be 12" wide and 12" high so I'm going to make little afros out them!

Anyway it's good to be home! I'll answer some the questions after I get some rest.

Again, Thanks to everyone in the StinkBud community for working together like the family we are. We are now officially... *"StinkBud Family"*


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 15, 2009)

Welcome back Stink!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 15, 2009)

Nice way of coming back! Awesome pictures hey stink your gonna be vegging that long now wouldnt it be way too crowed? in the veg unit. I mean dude im vegging for only 1 week and my plants are all bunched up


----------



## andyman (May 15, 2009)

welcome back stinkbud


----------



## southern homegrower (May 15, 2009)

botanicare pure blend pro grow says to use both the grow & the bloom in the transition phase. should i do this.i was told not to


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 15, 2009)

dam good job man .......and if you change your veg time are you still shoooting for a harvest every three weeks ?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 15, 2009)

BLUEBERRY FIELDS FOREVER!
I hope i can yield as much as you did stink.

Sour diesel on the right bent over and twisted looks like hell! flushing and taking forever!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (May 15, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Nice way of coming back! Awesome pictures hey stink your gonna be vegging that long now wouldnt it be way too crowed? in the veg unit. I mean dude im vegging for only 1 week and my plants are all bunched up


That's why I'm running two veg units right next to each other. I'm planning on only running 8 plants per veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (May 15, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> botanicare pure blend pro grow says to use both the grow & the bloom in the transition phase. should i do this.i was told not to


I run the grow formula with 250ml of Sweet added for the first 3 weeks of flower.


----------



## StinkBud (May 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam good job man .......and if you change your veg time are you still shoooting for a harvest every three weeks ?


The only thing that has changed is I'm running two veg units now to allow the plants to grow out, not up. I'll just keep topping them over and over.

One of my veg plants was getting huge. So I just chopped 6" of the top and put that in the cloner. 

If you want a bigger per plant harvest all you have to do is veg longer. Of course you will need extra space in the flower system.

I wonder how big of a plant I could grow with Aeroponics? Here is what I'm thinking. Two 5gal buckets, one inside the other. Make a ring of sprayers. 1 - 4" net pot right in the middle. Plumb it all to a main res.

Veg the plant for a couple of months then stand back!


----------



## StinkBud (May 15, 2009)

car washer said:


> I am going to do one more round from seed before I tinker with clones and a larger flower room.
> 
> Picture below is what happened this go around with DP Blueberry from seed (picture at day 27 of flower - it got worse) and 30 days veg under 600 MH then 600 HPS. I did top them.
> 
> ...


Buy some of that green plant wire. Carefully bend the tops over and tie them down.

Check out the photo. I had to bend my Blueberry plants down last time. This is what happened.

Next time veg your plants 3 weeks on 18/6. If they still end up too big then veg them for 2 weeks. Eventually you will get them dialed in.

You can't keep plants grown from seed small. They need a certain amount of time to mature before they can flower. So no matter what, plants from seed end up big.


----------



## orzz (May 15, 2009)

Welcome back SB!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Veg the plant for a couple of months then stand back!


 
I just had a mother i kept in veg for 5months taking clones and topped her a few times....... then flowerd her for 60 days around there just chopped her down less then two weeks ago been drying, sunday she goes into curing.... my first plant that i got into flowering so this is my first harvest i cant wait to try some after its cured a while.


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2009)

Welcome back, Stink! I think most of us have experienced flights like the one you had.

Hey...any update on when you might let us see the StinkBud jr and the Little StinkBud models? Are you still working on them or have you shelved that project?


----------



## SOG (May 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back...
> 
> 
> I'm running 8 plants per unit now because of the change in local State laws. I'm going to start leaving my plants in veg an additional 3 weeks (6 weeks total) and top the fuck out of them.


good to have you back, Masta Stink
i see you opted to go with topping vs. fimming,
any particular reason you prefer having half the crop you could possibly harvest?


----------



## pinner420 (May 15, 2009)

It would be cool to see this system using the super crop method and see which yeilds more. Probably have to cut plants per row in half.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 15, 2009)

SOG said:


> i see you decided to go with topping vs. fimming,
> any particular reason you prefer having half the crop you could possibly harvest?


What does that mean (1/2 the crop).?I'm sure he clones the part he tops. And if u veg the plants will be huge still.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I run the grow formula with 250ml of Sweet added for the first 3 weeks of flower.


thanks for the info


----------



## SOG (May 15, 2009)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> What does that mean (1/2 the crop).?I'm sure he clones the part he tops. And if u veg the plants will be huge still.


clones do not come from the topping part of the plant, 
they are harvested from the lower part of the plant
you can read more about the difference Topping vs. Fimming in my journal (links in my sig)


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The only thing that has changed is I'm running two veg units now to allow the plants to grow out, not up. I'll just keep topping them over and over.
> 
> One of my veg plants was getting huge. So I just chopped 6" of the top and put that in the cloner.
> 
> ...


2nd paragraph. But imma read ur thread in a min.


----------



## SOG (May 15, 2009)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> 2nd paragraph. But imma read ur thread in a min.


yep you can try and do that with the stem (this was not a mother plant)
in general this is not the practice for cutting clones with the Stink system


----------



## Sure Shot (May 15, 2009)

You can definitely get clones from the topping and in fact I recommend it.
It generally has a thicker stem. And since clones usually have very thin stems, 
this would seem to help cull the problem.

My 2 pennies..


----------



## hehehemann (May 15, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> You can definitely get clones from the topping and in fact I recommend it.
> It generally has a thicker stem. And since clones usually have very thin stems,
> this would seem to help cull the problem.
> 
> My 2 pennies..



I too have taken clones from the 'topped' part I cut. Its proven successful in the cloner and veg stations so far.


----------



## andyman (May 15, 2009)

shit guys this cloner works with anything. I rooted a fan leaf. Ive rooted tops just the same as lower branches. 

The resson to do the lower branches is so there out of the way or they were gonna get removed anyway since they dont get enough light to make much and let air movement under the plant canopy. most people just prefer to have there top as the main biggest nicest bud. It doesnt matter either will clone just the same.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 15, 2009)

Welcome back Stink! You got roots out of a fan leaf? how long did that take? I will be doing my first batch of clones since my 10 females from seed have hit 11 days into flowering and they are starting to form little buds all over the place. My question is when you clone can you use a lower branch of a plant and cut it into 3 parts each part with 2 sets of leaves would this work or does it need to have a top on it?


----------



## dagobaker (May 15, 2009)

i think im going to be going with 4 huge trees per post and ill have 2 units or 16 plants under each 600 hps.....add co2 and i think i have a shot at 1.5 oz per plant or 24 oz per light...... x by 4 lights and i can yield 6 # every 8 weeks
i have 6 vegging units and only grow half as many in each as stink........but they are very fat


----------



## LionsRoor (May 15, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Welcome back Stink! You got roots out of a fan leaf? how long did that take? I will be doing my first batch of clones since my 10 females from seed have hit 11 days into flowering and they are starting to form little buds all over the place. My question is when you clone can you use a lower branch of a plant and cut it into 3 parts each part with 2 sets of leaves would this work or does it need to have a top on it?


Like AndyMan says - anything works - I think Stink has rooted pencils! (ha ha). Ideally - the cut has 3 or more nodes - with a top section - at least 2 nodes above the collar and 1 below... I like to set the cut in the collar so the lowermost node is just above the neoprene collar. With pencils - I like the eraser about 3 inches from the collar.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 15, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Like AndyMan says - anything works - I think Stink has rooted pencils! (ha ha). Ideally - the cut has 3 or more nodes - with a top section - at least 2 nodes above the collar and 1 below... I like to set the cut in the collar so the lowermost node is just above the neoprene collar. With pencils - I like the eraser about 3 inches from the collar.


I am glad this subject has come back up. I have built the cloner and veg unit according to specs. except I only did 21 holes in the cloner and 16 in the veg unit. I have the water PH steady at 5.8. My water comes out of the tap at 246 ppm. Cuttings are lit with cfls. I didnt use Clonex because Stink said it was not reallt needed. WHY are my cuttings shriveling up and dying? Is it possible that there is something else in the water that is causing this? If that is true, what the hell have I been making my coffee out of for 3 years? HELP please


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 15, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> That's why I'm running two veg units right next to each other. I'm planning on only running 8 plants per veg unit.



Great Idea  14 per veg unit is too much even just for 3 weeks. Your always getting better


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 15, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud, dont be shy, do you recommend all stinkbuddies to convert all veg units to 8 holes instead of 14? 

And convert all flowering units from 7 per a post to maybe 4 or 5. 

All this is necessary for greater yield, because the only flaw of your system is the limited space. Everything else is basicly God-Like perfect. 

Please dont be shy and brighten up your stinkbuddies.

Thank You,

p.s noone will be Mad by changing the system up, we actually want perfection.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey Stinkbud, dont be shy, do you recommend all stinkbuddies to convert all veg units to 8 holes instead of 14?


Hmmm - my cloner has 23 holes, veg units have 18 holes... but you don't have to use them all. Same goes for clone and flower units.



> And convert all flowering units from 7 per a post to maybe 4 or 5.


My original design used 4 sites per 4' post section.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-166.html#post1807431



> All this is necessary for greater yield, because the only flaw of your system is the limited space. Everything else is basicly God-Like perfect.


I think Stink's yields speak for themselves! I think he is close to maximizing what can be had from a 16" x 48" space... but I too, am considering running a few less plants per flower unit. 



> p.s noone will be Mad by changing the system up, we actually want perfection.


Little change is required to run less plants...

http://www.igrowhydro.com/detail.aspx?ID=4525


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 16, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hmmm - my cloner has 23 holes, veg units have 18 holes... but you don't have to use them all. Same goes for clone and flower units.
> 
> My original design used 4 sites per 4' post section.
> 
> ...


Not using up all the holes is basicly considered converting and changing like i said.

Its not about stinkbuds yield, its about stinkbuddies yields that speak for itself. Like dirthawker and others avg 1 oz per a plant, while other growers out there including soil growers are able to harvest avg of 2-8oz with the same veg/flowering time. Stinkbud has been growing with this system far longer than anyone and he says he avg 2-3oz per plant. 

Another thing when you used 4 holes per fence post, how was your plants in size compared to the 7 hole per post.

Thank you


----------



## andyman (May 16, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Welcome back Stink! You got roots out of a fan leaf? how long did that take? I will be doing my first batch of clones since my 10 females from seed have hit 11 days into flowering and they are starting to form little buds all over the place. My question is when you clone can you use a lower branch of a plant and cut it into 3 parts each part with 2 sets of leaves would this work or does it need to have a top on it?


sometimes when I take a clone I still have half of a stalk left with 2 nodes or branch starts. I clone that too and its like a toped branch so when it grows its like haveing 2 main branches from the start with one set of roots.. I use to do this more often but now I cant find enough room for the clones and other plants so I throw out scraps like that since I have more clones than I can flower. My cloner is not so needed rt now since I dont have the space to flower any more than about 18-20 rt now. I have lilacs in my cloner rt now, they take about 2-3 weeks to root, but the ol lady loves the smell the big lilac bushes make so I figured I would clone more of them to plant around the house.
so my long drawn out answer is NO you dont need a top to clone it.
as pictured


txhomegrown said:


> I am glad this subject has come back up. I have built the cloner and veg unit according to specs. except I only did 21 holes in the cloner and 16 in the veg unit. I have the water PH steady at 5.8. My water comes out of the tap at 246 ppm. Cuttings are lit with cfls. I didnt use Clonex because Stink said it was not reallt needed. WHY are my cuttings shriveling up and dying? Is it possible that there is something else in the water that is causing this? If that is true, what the hell have I been making my coffee out of for 3 years? HELP please


whats your temps (inside tote and outside tote), do you have a fan blowin strait on them (clones dont like it, drys them out to fast), how close are your lights, when you have the netcup out does water get your finger wet when you first start to stick it in the whole (as stink says, works for the wife too), how far are the sprayers up or down from the lid, how long do they live, and whats the ppm of the water? I will try and help you figure out whats up. also whats the ambient temp day and night around the room there in. and does the tote sit on a concrete floor.


----------



## StinkBud (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey Stinkbud, dont be shy, do you recommend all stinkbuddies to convert all veg units to 8 holes instead of 14?
> 
> And convert all flowering units from 7 per a post to maybe 4 or 5.
> 
> ...


Basically anything will work. You can veg the plants longer and use less plants or you can stick them into flower early and harvest more plants.

By me going to less plants I'll get more bud per plant but the total harvest will be less. I really don't need as much bud as I harvest now anyway. My patients have all they can smoke right now. 

Around here outdoor growers veg for three months and average at least a pound per plant. It's all about veg time!

The plants end up 7-8 feet tall and about 6 ft wide, I shit you not!


----------



## StinkBud (May 16, 2009)

If you take one plant that is 80% Indica and 20% Sativa and mix it with another plant that is 25% Indica and 75% Sativa, what is the final ratio of Indica to Sativa?

Blueberry + Skunk = Sour Blue
(80%I + 20%S) + (25%I + 75%S) = ?

Is this right? 
80+25=105
20+75=95

105/2=52.5
95/2=47.5

That would mean 52.5% Indica and 47.5% Sativa, right?

You know you are getting old when your 10yr. old's math starts kicking your ass! I'm going to have to learn everything all over again!.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you take one plant that is 80% Indica and 20% Sativa and mix it with another plant that is 25% Indica and 75% Sativa, what is the final ratio of Indica to Sativa?
> 
> Blueberry + Skunk = Sour Blue
> (80%I + 20%S) + (25%I + 75%S) = ?
> ...



Wouldn't that have something to do with your selection of the offspring.
Since the little girls are all going to have different traits.
You would look for the strongest girl with slightly more Indica presence.
Then you'll have a mother.
But, I'm not speaking from personal experience.
Just think I read that somewhere.


----------



## SOG (May 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> If you take one plant that is 80% Indica and 20% Sativa and mix it with another plant that is 25% Indica and 75% Sativa, what is the final ratio of Indica to Sativa?
> 
> Blueberry + Skunk = Sour Blue
> (80%I + 20%S) + (25%I + 75%S) = ?
> ...


your good to go bra


----------



## matt7835706 (May 16, 2009)

Haha funny, Stinkbud, last night I found a great artical in high time about a nft system that yields a pound every three days with all the step by step instruction for the setup, I brought the mag to work today to finish it and low and behold I stumbled across this artical. Great work! hey why are the clone roots black ? Is that from the organic fert? I currently have a hydro set up but want to make a change. any sugestions to increace yeild in this small space. kiss-ass


----------



## txhomegrown (May 16, 2009)

andyman said:


> whats your temps (inside tote and outside tote), do you have a fan blowin strait on them (clones dont like it, drys them out to fast), how close are your lights, when you have the netcup out does water get your finger wet when you first start to stick it in the whole (as stink says, works for the wife too), how far are the sprayers up or down from the lid, how long do they live, and whats the ppm of the water? I will try and help you figure out whats up. also whats the ambient temp day and night around the room there in. and does the tote sit on a concrete floor.


Temps stay about 76-78. I have a fan by the window AC blowing cool air into the closet(open door), but not directly on the clones. Also a small fan in the closet to circulate the air. 2 26 watt CFL's about 16 In. above clones. Water sprays out of the hole when the cup is out. The cuttings seem to live about a week. PPM 246. No Clonex. Room stays in the mid 70's. Tote is on the wooden floor, no concrete slab. Hope this is enough info. Thanks.


----------



## andyman (May 16, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> Temps stay about 76-78. I have a fan by the window AC blowing cool air into the closet(open door), but not directly on the clones. Also a small fan in the closet to circulate the air. 2 26 watt CFL's about 16 In. above clones. Water sprays out of the hole when the cup is out. The cuttings seem to live about a week. PPM 246. No Clonex. Room stays in the mid 70's. Tote is on the wooden floor, no concrete slab. Hope this is enough info. Thanks.


 Mine dont seem to like a fan blowing on them. Temps a little high but not to bad, I guess. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Aeroweed (May 16, 2009)

I am by no means an expert... 

I will be after Stinkbud U 

I bought clones a couple of weeks ago, already rooted thru the rapid rooter plugs. I put them in the cloner with a fan on them. The ones with the fan most on them (uk cheese) Look FANtastic... 

the others look good but not as good as the cheese (which are in middle of the cloner)

Am I supposed to have a fan? or no fan?

The uk cheese seem to love the fan, should I seperate them from the others? Keep the fan off the others... Will they do even better?

Thanks Andy!


----------



## havefungodumb (May 16, 2009)

question for my friend, hes got this meter and hes wondering how to use it, he got it from a friend, theres no cleaning or storeing solution should it have came with it?... >>>

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hydroponics.net/images-hf/30556_HI98106.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131891&usg=__S2KX_ypDQza2Ji-8DV9HLfU9Pjo=&h=320&w=320&sz=9&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=nErNe0GntgenkM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhannah%2Bmeter%2Bchamp%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1

figured id ask the pros around here lol for a quick reply in this thread ..

later dudes.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 16, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> question for my friend, hes got this meter and hes wondering how to use it, he got it from a friend, theres no cleaning or storeing solution should it have came with it?... >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the first question would be, was it stored wet or dry?

My Hanna was shipped with packets of control solution.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Basically anything will work. You can veg the plants longer and use less plants or you can stick them into flower early and harvest more plants.
> 
> By me going to less plants I'll get more bud per plant but the total harvest will be less. I really don't need as much bud as I harvest now anyway. My patients have all they can smoke right now.
> 
> ...



But is it a fact that the more room you give your plants the more they can grow/yield ?

If this is not true im going to just keep the system as it is and just triple/4x your system.


Since you harvest 2-3 oz a plant is like 2 pounds, how come you yield avg 2-3 a plant but only yield a pound every 3 weeks? This i do not understand.


----------



## repvip (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> But is it a fact that the more room you give your plants the more they can grow/yield ?
> 
> If this is not true im going to just keep the system as it is and just triple/4x your system.
> 
> ...


Obviously, bro 

Ever hear the phrase "Don't count your chickens before they hatch?"

If you would have kept up with the thread, you would know... He was only getting a pound at first with 2-1000w lights; now he has 3.

You are totally correct on the space issue. To a point, at least. If you don't veg long enough there's no way those plants will fill in if they are spaced too far apart. There's quite a few factors in play. Veg time, nutes, strain, CO2, temp etc. There's a happy medium... Stink found it. I actually space mine closer together and use more plants, but vegged for shorter period, and it works out quite well. Then again I'm only getting 1-1.5 oz per plant....


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 16, 2009)

repvip said:


> Obviously, bro
> 
> Ever hear the phrase "Don't count your chickens before they hatch?"
> 
> If you would have kept up with the thread, you would know... He was only getting a pound at first with 2-1000w lights; now he has 3.


1 1000 watt made 1 oz different on each plant? -.-
no way...


----------



## repvip (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> 1 1000 watt made 1 oz different on each plant? -.-
> no way...


He has done other improvements along the way.

CO2 added 4 ozs.

Narrowing down strains to the large producers did the rest...

Don't worry I'm sure Stink will comment and set your mind at eaze 

I am continually surprised at the growth rate of this type of system... Check this shit out:
Pic 1: Day 4 vegging
Pic 2: Day 15 vegging

That's only 11 days! With CFL's and an LED haha


----------



## txhomegrown (May 16, 2009)

andyman said:


> Mine dont seem to like a fan blowing on them. Temps a little high but not to bad, I guess. Do you have any pictures?


 Sorry, no pics. My camera crapped out and I cant get another one right now. I still have some bucks to sink into this system and that comes first. 
I seem to remember reading that plants started from seed have to grow a certain amount of time before they are ready to clone. Could that be my problem? I have some plants that I started in dirt right before I found this thread. I planted the seeds about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 16, 2009)

omg excellent growth rate ....even the rainforest system i got doesnt do em quite that fast and my rainforest is fastest growin system/technique i have .....man im gonna make one of these


----------



## LionsRoor (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Since you harvest 2-3 oz a plant is like 2 pounds, how come you yield avg 2-3 a plant but only yield a pound every 3 weeks? This i do not understand.


He got 27 ounces last harvest and expects more on a current batch... so your calcs are in line. I suppose the 2 LB mark is the current bar!?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 16, 2009)

repvip said:


> He has done other improvements along the way.
> 
> CO2 added 4 ozs.
> 
> ...


Nice - what a difference a day makes - with the Stink system, that is!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 16, 2009)

Im using stink's system and my 11 day veg is just about the same as your plants


----------



## LionsRoor (May 16, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Another thing when you used 4 holes per fence post, how was your plants in size compared to the 7 hole per post.
> Thank you


After talking with Stink and the Buds, I decided against it and went with 6 holes per site... figuring I could always run 4 of the 6 holes later...

Plant spacing comes down to finding the sweet spot for the strain and the space. While bigger plants yield more, they require more space to do so. When growing in pots indoors, with standard 8' ceilings, I have found 1 sq foot per plant to be the sweet spot and produce the biggest yields for my strain of OG. I veg em to 18 inches and they grow to about 4.5 feet - leaving just enough room below the lights to keep from getting burnt. The plants touch each other but there is still enough room for the secondary colas to develop. Most of the lower branches are removed prior to flowering as they will not receive enough light to produce quality bud, and they take energy to maintain that could be devoted to bud production.

So - in a 4 x 4 tray - I go with 16 plants... I could go with 4 plants in that same area and grow plants about 4 times wider and bushier - and get more yield per plant - but I only have 4 plants - so the overall yield is not increased in this case by going with larger plants, and they take longer to veg... 4 x 4 oz or 16 x 1 oz - is still 16 oz.

Due to plant limits for some MMJ patients, less plants may be a necessity.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 17, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> After talking with Stink and the Buds, I decided against it and went with 6 holes per site... figuring I could always run 4 of the 6 holes later...
> 
> Plant spacing comes down to finding the sweet spot for the strain and the space. While bigger plants yield more, they require more space to do so. When growing in pots indoors, with standard 8' ceilings, I have found 1 sq foot per plant to be the sweet spot and produce the biggest yields for my strain of OG. I veg em to 18 inches and they grow to about 4.5 feet - leaving just enough room below the lights to keep from getting burnt. The plants touch each other but there is still enough room for the secondary colas to develop. Most of the lower branches are removed prior to flowering as they will not receive enough light to produce quality bud, and they take energy to maintain that could be devoted to bud production.
> 
> ...



ok thanks for the information i guess ill stick with the 7 per post. But however have you seen the SoG stickied thread harvest every 2 weeks? They completely skip veg and get 1 pound from 16 plants doing. Any thoughts on the SoG system?

My thoughts is that why would i veg 14 plants to get 1 plant when i can SoG and save 3 weeks of time with 16 plants.


----------



## havefungodumb (May 17, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I think the first question would be, was it stored wet or dry?
> 
> My Hanna was shipped with packets of control solution.


it came to me new, but i guess the boxed was ripped opened so my friend got his solution took?.

is there anything else i can do? or do i need that stuff?..

shit...kiss-ass


----------



## beer.me (May 17, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> it came to me new, but i guess the boxed was ripped opened so my friend got his solution took?.
> 
> is there anything else i can do? or do i need that stuff?..


You can download the manual for this meter here ... http://hannainst.com/manuals/manHI_98106.pdf

Now scroll down in the manual to where it says conditioning and you will need the first of two solutions. Storage solution and pH 7.0 buffered solution. The storage solution keeps the tip wet and the pH 7.0 is required for calibration. Both should be available at any Hydro shop or can be found online. One example is here ... http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=653&navid=13


----------



## StinkBud (May 17, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Since you harvest 2-3 oz a plant is like 2 pounds, how come you yield avg 2-3 a plant but only yield a pound every 3 weeks? This i do not understand.


When I first started I was getting about 12oz per harvest. I've made many changes since the original article was released.

1) CO2 added about 4oz to my harvest.
2) I run Sweet in my formula for the entire grow now, even during veg.
3) I run my Veg formula for the first three weeks of flower. I refill the res with bloom as it needs it.
4) My veg plants are on 24/0 light schedule. This cause the plants to take a little longer to start flowering. They end up bigger in the long run.
5) I've narrowed my quiver down to 4 super strains. All of them are big producers and finish fast.
6) I've shortened my flush to just 1 week with Sweet added. This gives the plants and extra week of growth and they still taste unreal when I harvest.
7) I added an extra 1000W MH light to my 2-1000W HPS lights.
 I'm running my CO2 at 2000PPM now and my temps are perfect at 87.
9) I have a CO2 controller for my room. It monitors the CO2 and keeps temps and humidity perfect as well.

All these changes have increased my harvest over the last year. 

So what caused the largest gain in my harvest? Easy, genetics! Picking the rights strains is everything. I just couldn't get strains with a lot of Sativa to produce. Now that I'm running mostly Indica strains my harvest has almost doubled.


----------



## StinkBud (May 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> sometimes when I take a clone I still have half of a stalk left with 2 nodes or branch starts. I clone that too and its like a toped branch so when it grows its like haveing 2 main branches from the start with one set of roots..


This is what it looks like when it's all grown up...

It's two...two...two plants in one!


----------



## StinkBud (May 17, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> I am glad this subject has come back up. I have built the cloner and veg unit according to specs. except I only did 21 holes in the cloner and 16 in the veg unit. I have the water PH steady at 5.8. My water comes out of the tap at 246 ppm. Cuttings are lit with cfls. I didnt use Clonex because Stink said it was not reallt needed. WHY are my cuttings shriveling up and dying? Is it possible that there is something else in the water that is causing this? If that is true, what the hell have I been making my coffee out of for 3 years? HELP please


Watch the humidity. If the air is dry the plants will dissipate too much water and wilt.

Clones like 60%+ humidity. Sometimes I'll cut off the ends of the big leaves. Those are the leaves that will suck down all the water. The stem can't supply enough water so the cutting wilts.

Can you try a different strain?


----------



## andyman (May 17, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I am by no means an expert...
> 
> I will be after Stinkbud U
> 
> ...


this is just my opinion but mine dont seem to like the fan when the *do not have roots yet *, but after they have root they seem to love it. I think the fan drys them out to much or makes them transpire. hope this helps. Its not to warm on mine rt now so that helps.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 17, 2009)

That is so true .. my little fan doesnt oscilate, but the rooted clones directly in front of the fan always seem to grow and look all around better.. I rotate them to be in front of the fan. I need an oscilating fan.


----------



## whysohigh (May 17, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> This is what it looks like when it's all grown up...
> 
> It's two...two...two plants in one!


this is my new favorite way to clone, the last one i did like this i vegged for too long and just kept topping it, when i flowered it, it ended up looking like a menorah of buds.


----------



## andyman (May 17, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> this is my new favorite way to clone, the last one i did like this i vegged for too long and just kept topping it, when i flowered it, it ended up looking like a menorah of buds.


I like doing this on my outdoor grows that way I can train them to grow out horizonal a few feet. That makes one super mass plant that gets too big


----------



## LionsRoor (May 17, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> ok thanks for the information i guess ill stick with the 7 per post. But however have you seen the SoG stickied thread harvest every 2 weeks? They completely skip veg and get 1 pound from 16 plants doing. Any thoughts on the SoG system?
> 
> My thoughts is that why would i veg 14 plants to get 1 plant when i can SoG and save 3 weeks of time with 16 plants.


I have not read the SOG - 2 week thread. I understand that you can begin flowering as soon as you have roots... Most SOG ops do not yield 1 oz per plant (as you can't easily do that without veging longer) - but if you can, sounds good to me! If you have enough units, and have your timing worked out - you can harvest whatever you want at any interval you want! It is likely - no matter how much you read beforehand - that your real-world results will take a few rounds to perfect (as Stink pointed out - he didn't get these yields overnight. The results are the product of dialing in multiple rounds and strains. We can learn much from his trials and certainly avoid some mistakes, but we have to find our own way too that works with our genetics, environment, etc.)

Veging 14 to get 1 - not sure what you mean by that... are you starting from seed?

Or do you mean growing 14 plants to get 1 pound? ...sorry, I get confused easily

You don't have to veg for 3 weeks with the Stink system unless you want to... most strains, left untrimmed, will be too tall for the system at 3 weeks of veg (I found that out on my own! haha).

I think, whatever amount of sites and plants you go with will work out for ya!


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 17, 2009)

Ok so I am stinky now like the rest of you and I have a question. I just cut the girls and made the kids about an hour ago. They are in my stinky baby set-up under a 400 MH, How far from the light would you suggest? Thanks and much luv.

Luv


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 17, 2009)

Hey my ladies only been vegging for 11 days but they are super widely crowed and air circulation is a big problem now. Should i just move them to the flower room?


----------



## happychick (May 17, 2009)

help me i need to know if perhaps you or there may be a website that posts a printable schedule for watering from beginning to end for indoor soil if you would be so kind to help me figure your accomplishments it would be very much appreciated email is [email protected] thank you im very new at THIS AND TRIED LOOKING ALL OVER THE WEB for a calender or schedule and found not a thing


----------



## happychick (May 17, 2009)

could someone help me find a printable watering schedule for my plants anything would be help full


----------



## Sure Shot (May 17, 2009)

happychick said:


> could someone help me find a printable watering schedule for my plants anything would be help full


http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## KryptaChroniCannaLite (May 17, 2009)

hey stink, i just finished building a system based on your design. i just wanted to say thanks for the help youve given to all us aero-newbz.....you rock man.

Stink 4 Prez...


----------



## agapeunltd (May 18, 2009)

what do you mean a UPS?


----------



## txhomegrown (May 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Watch the humidity. If the air is dry the plants will dissipate too much water and wilt.
> 
> Clones like 60%+ humidity. Sometimes I'll cut off the ends of the big leaves. Those are the leaves that will suck down all the water. The stem can't supply enough water so the cutting wilts.
> 
> Can you try a different strain?


Thanks for the reply. The temp is running a steady 77 and the humidity is about 50%. I cut the ends off the big leaves already. That leaves a different strain. The strains I have had to take clones from are mainly sativa. But I have some indica plants that are just about ready to start taking cuttings from. I have heard that sativas are harder to clone than indicas. What is your experience in that area? Thanks for your help and the inspiration that finally got me to make the switch from dirt to hydro.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 18, 2009)

Whats the height of everyone's plants when they are going into the flowering room? I started to flowering mine around 20 inches and what a mistake that was. I think I waited a week to long cause now I have 3' plants that are just starting to flower. I see lots of bending coming soon with this first run. Also stink do you top or do you just grow the one main cola?

Stink have you ever tried taking a clone and putting it right into the veg unit instead of the clone unit? My clone I did is still kicking and growing, but no roots yet about 5 days in.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 18, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Whats the height of everyone's plants when they are going into the flowering room? I started to flowering mine around 20 inches and what a mistake that was. I think I waited a week to long cause now I have 3' plants that are just starting to flower. I see lots of bending coming soon with this first run. Also stink do you top or do you just grow the one main cola?
> 
> Stink have you ever tried taking a clone and putting it right into the veg unit instead of the clone unit? My clone I did is still kicking and growing, but no roots yet about 5 days in.


Man i took some clones and put into the cloner with clonex they look like they are about to die..  will they come back alive?


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Man i took some clones and put into the cloner with clonex they look like they are about to die..  will they come back alive?


Mine did... 

my PH @ 5.8/ PPM @ 110 from RO water and they did fine.


----------



## Shrike (May 18, 2009)

When using the Stink system, you want to have 1 or more UPS's (Uninterrupted Power Supply's) as back up power for the pumps to the clone, veg and flower units. You can lose your lights for awhile in a power loss, but without the pumps running, your plants will die in hours.



agapeunltd said:


> what do you mean a UPS?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 18, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Mine did...
> 
> my PH @ 5.8/ PPM @ 110 from RO water and they did fine.


 yours died? or came back alive dont scare me! 

Im using tap water because i heard it roots better than RO.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> will they come back alive?


Mine did! They are living and about to go into flower soon... 

What is the PPM of your tap water? Mine rooted great in RO...


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 18, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Mine did! They are living and about to go into flower soon...
> 
> What is the PPM of your tap water? Mine rooted great in RO...



My tap water ppm is around 300. 

I used tap water + clonex, and they are all under a T5 light


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> My tap water ppm is around 300.
> 
> I used tap water + clonex, and they are all under a T5 light


Maybe raise that light up a little... Might be too much for them right now.
They'll probably be fine... 

Every time I start to freak about mine, they surprise me and turn out fine.

Like today, my veg'r wasn't spraying my sativa trees... Water level got too low. The smaller plants were wilting, the larger ones were fine. They drank way more water than I thought they could in 3 days!

I filled the rez up and set the timer to go off every 3 minutes for a while. They perked up within an hour. 

I'm going to get the parts Andyman used and add a site glass to my rez! 

AND I need to move the sativa trees... I was going to just let them finish in the Veg'r, but I'm looking up at over 6' tall plants with the rez height  

Good thing I have high ceilings


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 18, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Maybe raise that light up a little... Might be too much for them right now.
> They'll probably be fine...
> 
> Every time I start to freak about mine, they surprise me and turn out fine.
> ...


Yea haha the water lowing in 3 days scared the hell out of me too!

I doubt you can get your plants up to 6' tall with this system bro. But prove me wrong! 

Goodluck


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Yea haha the water lowing in 3 days scared the hell out of me too!
> 
> I doubt you can get your plants up to 6' tall with this system bro. But prove me wrong!
> 
> Goodluck


Veg them too long and they do get tall... I have some 100% sativa from seeds that I started on 3/26. The plants alone are 4'... They have been topped once. I'll probably have to chop them again. I have rocks on the lid of the veg'r holding the net pots down. I definately left them too long... LOL


----------



## pinner420 (May 18, 2009)

I hear that if you want to halt vertical growth try a product called bush master by humbolts own. Never tried it but hear its a no bullshit potion that has to be used sparingly.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I run the grow formula with 250ml of Sweet added for the first 3 weeks of flower.


this may be a stupid ? im new to this so bare with me. why do u use grow nutes the first 3 weeks of flower


----------



## beer.me (May 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> this may be a stupid ? im new to this so bare with me. why do u use grow nutes the first 3 weeks of flower


Stink is using the grow nutes the first cycle of flowering because it takes a while for the plants to switch from Vegetative growth to Flowering. He is also using a MH lamp instead of an HPS during this time to keep the plants shorter and from bolting too high during the first couple weeks of transition. He adjusts the res with Flowering nutes as needed until the three week cycle is finished then switches over to Flowering nutes until finished.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 18, 2009)

beer.me said:


> Stink is using the grow nutes the first cycle of flowering because it takes a while for the plants to switch from Vegetative growth to Flowering. He is also using a MH lamp instead of an HPS during this time to keep the plants shorter and from bolting too high during the first couple weeks of transition. He adjusts the res with Flowering nutes as needed until the three week cycle is finished then switches over to Flowering nutes until finished.


thanks.ben told to use the grow nutes first part of flower and not to use the.not sure what to do.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> I hear that if you want to halt vertical growth try a product called bush master by humbolts own. Never tried it but hear its a no bullshit potion that has to be used sparingly.


I'm fine with the height on these... My guest room is kinda like a forrest. 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 18, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> Ok so I am stinky now like the rest of you and I have a question. I just cut the girls and made the kids about an hour ago. They are in my stinky baby set-up under a 400 MH, How far from the light would you suggest? Thanks and much luv.
> 
> Luv


I think I got left in the dust with my question. I have also done a search, I could be missing it......does anyone know?

Thanks

Luv


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> thanks.ben told to use the grow nutes first part of flower and not to use the.not sure what to do.


Join the Stinkbud revolution 
The system works... Don't try to fix it...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 18, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> I think I got left in the dust with my question. I have also done a search, I could be missing it......does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luv


put your hand under the light above your plants if its hot its to close


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 18, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i left the filters off my pumps and when i changed nuites the res. was so clean it was unreal i hardly had to clean them
im leaving mine off from now on


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> Ok so I am stinky now like the rest of you and I have a question. I just cut the girls and made the kids about an hour ago. They are in my stinky baby set-up under a 400 MH, How far from the light would you suggest? Thanks and much luv.
> 
> Luv


A 400W light is great for veg but too much for clones. Fluorescent lights are best for clones. Even cheap $7 shop lights are better for clones than a 400W.

All you want from the cloner is roots, not growth. The growth will happen in veg and flower. Set your lights to 24/0.


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey my ladies only been vegging for 11 days but they are super widely crowed and air circulation is a big problem now. Should i just move them to the flower room?


Yes! As long as you have room...


----------



## robotninja (May 18, 2009)

Hey stink, or ne1? What's a good RO system to get?


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> Thanks for the reply. The temp is running a steady 77 and the humidity is about 50%. I cut the ends off the big leaves already. That leaves a different strain. The strains I have had to take clones from are mainly sativa. But I have some indica plants that are just about ready to start taking cuttings from. I have heard that sativas are harder to clone than indicas. What is your experience in that area? Thanks for your help and the inspiration that finally got me to make the switch from dirt to hydro.


Cloning time is strain specific. Woody strains seem to take a little longer than soft stem varieties.


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 18, 2009)

I just picked up a couple plant aquarium florescents, I hope they are the right ones. How close should these be, right on em? Thanks stink. It's hard breakin an old dog of it's habits. When I used to grow, has not been since 95, I always used 400w MH.

Luv


----------



## jasonm230 (May 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Cloning time is strain specific. Woody strains seem to take a little longer than soft stem varieties.


I'm new to growing myself just started my first in soil grow. and if all goes well with that i'm gonna try your method it just looks so simple. I'm not looking a lb every 3 weeks I just had a couple questions. What timers do you use for your pumps could you give me a link to where i can purchase them or are they avaiable at home depot or lowes? and how far apart are you placing your sprayers thanks. Gonna purchase everything for this set up next weekend. and how much different would my yeild be in the end if I had only 1 1000watt HPS and my MH ballast kit is 1000watt also how big of a difference will that make


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys im about to flower , and i searched 2 weeks for PVC fence post...

I cant find any i ordered 2 from ebay and got scammed...


So i found a round 4" PVC pipe. Will this work?

the only difference is that its not a square but a circle


----------



## TokinPodPilot (May 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When I first started I was getting about 12oz per harvest. I've made many changes since the original article was released....
> 
> 
> 3) I run my Veg formula for the first three weeks of flower. I refill the res with bloom as it needs it.


So are you forgoing the reservoir changes every three weeks and just adding fresh water and nutes as needed? What about the final flush?


----------



## Jagermaster (May 18, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Veg them too long and they do get tall... I have some 100% sativa from seeds that I started on 3/26. The plants alone are 4'... They have been topped once. I'll probably have to chop them again. I have rocks on the lid of the veg'r holding the net pots down. I definately left them too long... LOL


What up Aero? I've got some Hindu Kush from seed on the 3/20.I'm pushing almost five feet with my tallest. I've cut it 3 times and it won't even flinch. So, 6 foot tall, piece of cake, but, I'm not trying to grow a beanstalk.

It spent 3 weeks in veg. Way too long for this strain. I've only been in flower for a week and my question is:

How severely can I cut down this monster to salvage any medicine from this behemoth? 

The other plants in the first pic were from seed the same day but have had varying degrees of stress (too much heat, nute burn, etc). Thank God, because they'd be too big as well. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> this may be a stupid ? im new to this so bare with me. why do u use grow nutes the first 3 weeks of flower


The plants go through a massive grow cycle for the first 2 weeks. I noticed that the plants where staying light green when I was using the bloom formula.

The grow formula has more Nitrogen so the plants stay a nice dark green. I use the bloom formula after 2-3 weeks depending on how lazy I am.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> I doubt you can get your plants up to 6' tall with this system bro. But prove me wrong!
> 
> Goodluck


Not that I am trying to prove you wrong... but I have a couple 6 foot + Headbands right now! The Stink system never ceases to amaze! Stink has had several too - look back and see the posts of tied down sativa monsters. If you had the vertical height and the plant support - who knows how high you could go...?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, or ne1? What's a good RO system to get?


The units from HydroLogic are the industry standard... though many RO units are similar... I saw a nice one at Costco.

From Hydrologic, the Merlin Garden Pro is the best - with the only real difference in any RO unit being the amount of RO water they can produce a day... the smallest units produce about 100 gallons per day with 500PPM water as the source - The Stealth series produce 100 or 200 gallons per day while the Merlin will spit out as much as 30 gallons per hour!

I use the Stealth 100 - it's slow, but I keep a 50 gallon res full, filling it at night.

If you are handy, there are many DIY RO systems you can build yourself. The filters can be purchased at hardware stores.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 19, 2009)

jasonm230 said:


> I'm new to growing myself just started my first in soil grow. and if all goes well with that i'm gonna try your method it just looks so simple. I'm not looking a lb every 3 weeks I just had a couple questions. What timers do you use for your pumps could you give me a link to where i can purchase them or are they avaiable at home depot or lowes? and how far apart are you placing your sprayers thanks. Gonna purchase everything for this set up next weekend. and how much different would my yeild be in the end if I had only 1 1000watt HPS and my MH ballast kit is 1000watt also how big of a difference will that make


Search "digital recycling timers" for options... I like the Sentinel DRT-1, though there are many to choose from.

Consult the plans on page 75 - I believe they are spaced the same as the site holes - 7" (that is just a guess off the top of my head)

Not sure if you are intending to run 3 units just as Stink... if so, 1 - 1000 light may be hard to get good coverage over all three units... start with 1 light and get more as you can! 1 - 1000 will light the hell out of one unit!

An MH light and an HPS light would be great - that's what Stink is using.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey guys im about to flower , and i searched 2 weeks for PVC fence post...
> 
> I cant find any i ordered 2 from ebay and got scammed...
> 
> ...


It works - but there is not as much room for the plumbing and the round tubes are not as stable as the posts...

Contact a reputable vinyl fence installer in your area and order from them. Or try again on the web - many on this thread have ordered successfully, with great pricing too.


----------



## typ3ss (May 19, 2009)

So I saw the post about running co2 in the pvc but I dont see anymore details about it =[

So I'm wanting to keep my grow room well vented but at the same time expose some CO2 to my plants.

How would I be able to do that? 

Thanks in advance!

-currently on some sour bubble haa


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> It works - but there is not as much room for the plumbing and the round tubes are not as stable as the posts...
> 
> Contact a reputable vinyl fence installer in your area and order from them. Or try again on the web - many on this thread have ordered successfully, with great pricing too.


Thanks for the reply bro.

I found some Vinyl fence post but not pvc is that ok?

Also back to your 6' plants did they yield over a pound? Because i saw 6' soil plants and they yield over a pound. But it was the strain Critical Mass


----------



## jasonm230 (May 19, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Search "digital recycling timers" for options... I like the Sentinel DRT-1, though there are many to choose from.
> 
> Consult the plans on page 75 - I believe they are spaced the same as the site holes - 7" (that is just a guess off the top of my head)
> 
> ...



i will be using t5 floros mixed with daylight CFL's for cloning/seedlings MH for veg and HPS for Flowering one 1000watter wont flower 14 ladies?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

jasonm230 said:


> i will be using t5 floros mixed with daylight CFL's for cloning/seedlings MH for veg and HPS for Flowering one 1000watter wont flower 14 ladies?



Hey that is perfect.

Stinkbud has 3 1000HPS 1 for each system.


----------



## jasonm230 (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey that is perfect.
> 
> Stinkbud has 3 1000HPS 1 for each system.


excelent thanks


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

jasonm230 said:


> excelent thanks




But i use T5 for veg too, stinkbud himself wanted to change from MH to T5 as well.


----------



## ganjourno (May 19, 2009)

Holy Crap! This system is amazing! Built a cloner and veg unit a few days ago. Sprouted about 25 seeds and transferred them to the cloner 5 days ago. Since then they've popped some huge roots! I also had some seedlings a couple weeks old in rockwool cubes. I broke off as much of the rockwool as I could without hurting the roots, and stuck them in the veg unit four days ago with nutes @1800PPM (GH nova for now, will try organic after this batch runs out). Since then the seedlings have tripled in size! The stalks are getting a lot thicker too, and there's new growth showing up all over the damn place! 

Vegging under a home-made 4-bulb T5 fixture, you can make one for yourself by following my tutorial here (the tutorial makes you two 4-bulb, 4-foot units for $120): https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/193769-build-your-own-t5-fixtures.html

I have another I'll hook up soon.

Here are some direct comparisons from right before stinkbud's system, and after just four days in the veg unit. Here's what the seedlings (strain unknown/bagseed) looked like in the rockwool cubes just a few days ago:






And here is just FOUR DAYS LATER after switching to stinkbud's veg unit. The red circles in the image show the SAME LEAF for comparison purposes, so you can see that the photos are just about the same scale:






I can hardly believe it! It's like a miracle! As you can see the entire top half of the plant is brand new explosive growth in the past four days, and the plant is way healthier looking overall. I've been checking them two or three times a day, they haven't needed any work yet. I can practically see the roots grow they are going so fast!

If anyone has any doubts about this system just look at the images above, they speak for themselves.

Bravo StinkBud! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## andyman (May 19, 2009)

crap guys lost my first clone in like 6 months, only cause I dropped a light on it. other than that still no loss of clones due to cloner problems. I love this thing. I have lilac bushes in my cloner now along with rasberry bush. both seem to have werid little root nubs starting. I think im going to sell other plants on the side.


----------



## jasonm230 (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> But i use T5 for veg too, stinkbud himself wanted to change from MH to T5 as well.


hmmmmm i already bought this mh from htgsupply i guessi can put it on ebay if stinkbud was wanting to do there has to be a reason for it I'll stick to T5's for veg then


----------



## Aeroweed (May 19, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> What up Aero?
> 
> How severely can I cut down this monster to salvage any medicine from this behemoth?


Hey Jager! I thought I had redwoods. LOL 
I chopped mine early down to about 6" tall. Since I'm close to flowering these I doubt it would be a good idea to do that. The root mass is so freaking large I can't pull the net pot out of the veg'r, so I'm gonna have to ride this one out in a crane... 

For everyone else reading this... Do yourself a favor.

DON'T VEG TOO LONG!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey stink, or ne1? What's a good RO system to get?


I bought a 6 stage RO from eBay, 100 GPD for $100. I use it for my fridge ice cubes too! Don't bother with the dual output. It sucks. The unit is slow.

My tap water was 500 PPM to start, this unit brings the PPM down to 110. I may add another DI filter to bring it down to 0 PPM. A 7 stage would have been perfect. 

If you need a lot of water fast, this is not the way to go. Use the one Lion recommended.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

has anyone done or needed to do a 120 site cloner with stinks plans? i need a 120 and i dont wanna run 4 units, ya know?


----------



## jblwired (May 19, 2009)

Well, Lol, I'm up to about page 83 of this thread, I think. Taken me a couple of weeks to get this far. It's a great read. Iv'e been itching to go to the last page(#589) and see If Stinkbud and some of you others are still sticking with this one. Most of you are. Lol

Anyway, This is my first post on this site. I have some DWC/Bubble experience from when I grew years ago. This one thread has got me wanting to get back into the game. My friend is housing some bagseed plants that I started bout 6 weeks ago mostly for fun. One in soil(bout 6-8inches tall) and and 3 pitiful looking ones in almost straight vermiculite with some nutes. I'm gonna get a pic of them on here in a few just to get some opinions on how I should treat these plants (as far as topping, cloning, when to flower, and just for some general ideas of what YOU would do with them). I am gonna set myself up with this system soon but for now just wanna have some fun with what I got.

Thank you to everyone for all this info.

Wish me sanity with my next 500 pages. LOL!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 19, 2009)

Hey bugs you are probably gonna need multiple cloners for that many, or one huge container.

I was going to post this in my journal but i thought it was a question that everybody could benefit from. I think i have some nute burn? my room temps and humidity and co2 levels are perfect so i narrowed it down to possible over fertilizing. Its only one strain out of 3 in this unit (cheese). The leaves near the top are yellow and crispy. This strain has always done this but still have always yielded great. I thought once i had my controller all the plants would stay lush until the flush, so it has to be too high a nute ppm. I know there is no way to save the affected leaves now but what is the best course of action?

should i drain and flush with clean water for a few hours then readjust the nute ppm to be lower?


----------



## Jagermaster (May 19, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Jager! I thought I had redwoods. LOL
> I chopped mine early down to about 6" tall. Since I'm close to flowering these I doubt it would be a good idea to do that. The root mass is so freaking large I can't pull the net pot out of the veg'r, so I'm gonna have to ride this one out in a crane...
> 
> For everyone else reading this... Do yourself a favor.
> ...


I just ordered a second flowering HPS for my next set of girls. They're at 2 weeks now and I think I'll error on the side of too little when moving into flower.

I've clipped my first clones as well. How are you doin with your clones? 

Good luck


----------



## SOG (May 19, 2009)

guys, i need lil help 
working on a DIY Ice Box for the *main exhaust line* (pics in my journal)
i need to know how hot is the air being exhausted
from 4 or 2 x 1000w HPS inside Sun Tube's 
anyone running a similar layout and can pull the temps for me, greatly appreciated


----------



## robotninja (May 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey bugs you are probably gonna need multiple cloners for that many, or one huge container.
> 
> I was going to post this in my journal but i thought it was a question that everybody could benefit from. I think i have some nute burn? my room temps and humidity and co2 levels are perfect so i narrowed it down to possible over fertilizing. Its only one strain out of 3 in this unit (cheese). The leaves near the top are yellow and crispy. This strain has always done this but still have always yielded great. I thought once i had my controller all the plants would stay lush until the flush, so it has to be too high a nute ppm. I know there is no way to save the affected leaves now but what is the best course of action?
> 
> should i drain and flush with clean water for a few hours then readjust the nute ppm to be lower?


Yea, that's burn man. I'v been seeing it on my plants as well. Some strains just don't need a lot of nutes. Drain and run with plain water for a hour or so, drain again and go half strength.

The affected leaves will never recover, so I chop off the really bad ones. I feel ya though, My SSH burns at anything over 1,600 ppm's! I want a strain I can run at 3k+

Say, where was the link to that thread with all the strains ppl have run in the stinkbud system? It's a good idea to document ppm lvl's for diff strains, don't want others makeing my same mistakes >


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

i want to make a 120 instead of running 3 or 4 stink cloners. but i'm wondering if the roughnecks come that big or if there is something i can do or if any of you know of a diy 120 that works.


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i want to make a 120 instead of running 3 or 4 stink cloners. but i'm wondering if the roughnecks come that big or if there is something i can do or if any of you know of a diy 120 that works.


I got frustrated trying to make an 80 site cloner and wound up buying a 70 site that was too expensive but I have trouble with my back and DIY projects.

Hope you get it done. It would be great to see how you do it. Good luck.


----------



## Delusional (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i want to make a 120 instead of running 3 or 4 stink cloners. but i'm wondering if the roughnecks come that big or if there is something i can do or if any of you know of a diy 120 that works.


Saw a 32gal roughneck container at lowes last time I was there.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

orzz said:


> I got frustrated trying to make an 80 site cloner and wound up buying a 70 site that was too expensive but I have trouble with my back and DIY projects.
> 
> Hope you get it done. It would be great to see how you do it. Good luck.


 well, thanks buddy. if i find it. i'll do some pics. basically it will be a big ass stink cloner



Delusional said:


> Saw a 32gal roughneck container at lowes last time I was there.


 i wonder if that is big enough......hmmmmm have to go see now. thanks.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Lots of great pics stinbuds..love the blueberry buds..and repvip..your setup is looking bomb...Lion your room is coming together awesome! Stink thanks for spreadin the love again!
> 
> I think my upcoming harvest is gonna be my biggest and best yet! I just started the flush with sweet.
> 
> will take pics in a bit.


Hey sir... was wondering what the new regimine is... I thought we flush with clearex? Read over 400 pages so far and missed the change up... 

You sir are also an inspiration to me.

Also thanks to stinkbud and all the other stinkbuddies... this is the best school one could ever have the privilage to attend.

See you guys when class is over.


----------



## pinner420 (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> has anyone done or needed to do a 120 site cloner with stinks plans? i need a 120 and i dont wanna run 4 units, ya know?


I've learned in this game not to put all your eggs in one basket!! Build two sixties or build a 120 but make sure to get a 3 head ocean mist fogger with float for backup maybe two then you could roll one unit. If you opt for the fogger then get a fan that has a controller. If you have money skip last instruction and get a nutramist kit. http://futuregarden.com/hydroponics/systems_nutramist.html
Much Success!!


----------



## jmaq5001 (May 19, 2009)

that almost sound impossible man... How do you keep your PG&E from being so high that type of thing makes a difference in CA police will be kicking down the door plus the odor from all them plants will alert your neighbors and cause problems


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

jmaq5001 said:


> that almost sound impossible man... How do you keep your PG&E from being so high that type of thing makes a difference in CA police will be kicking down the door plus the odor from all them plants will alert your neighbors and cause problems



Heard about venting to the attic with a carbon filter?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well, thanks buddy. if i find it. i'll do some pics. basically it will be a big ass stink cloner
> 
> 
> i wonder if that is big enough......hmmmmm have to go see now. thanks.



yes post it here, i want to make 1 huge cloner too so i dont have to use mutiple pumps.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> yes post it here, i want to make 1 huge cloner too so i dont have to use mutiple pumps.


I found this, hope it helps.
http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118


----------



## cackpircings (May 19, 2009)

I have they a 3 tray system that gives me a pound every 4 weeks. It is sound and it all ebb and flow scrog system. I have 2 600 watt HPS 8" cool tubes that I flower under, and then I have a cool hood 400 watt MH that I veg under. I have 2 monthers and do 12 plants a table. It is easy, and if you want to know more check out my grow link.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Yea, that's burn man. I'v been seeing it on my plants as well. Some strains just don't need a lot of nutes. Drain and run with plain water for a hour or so, drain again and go half strength.
> 
> The affected leaves will never recover, so I chop off the really bad ones. I feel ya though, My SSH burns at anything over 1,600 ppm's! I want a strain I can run at 3k+
> 
> Say, where was the link to that thread with all the strains ppl have run in the stinkbud system? It's a good idea to document ppm lvl's for diff strains, don't want others makeing my same mistakes >


Thanks Ninja..i will do that... Ive run this cheese from the beggining, its always yellowed and i always thought it was something to do with the room temps or something but now that i have a controller i know now its the nute regimen....it still is the best yielder! 
The stink system strain thread is in the hydro/aero section. thanks again


----------



## jnyce1320 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Stink and StinkBuddys. Im planning on running this system but with only 2 flower units, 4 weeks each totaling 8 weeks flower time. Ive already built 2 veg units (1 of which i will be using for cloneing in the future) to grow some of my auto strain seeds which i have from my past soil growns untill i can afford my complete setup. Questions....

1. Im wondering which strains would be suitable for my 8 week flower setup. So far Im looking at L.S.D., Violator Kush, Hindu Kush, Aurora Indica, Ak-48, Blue Cheese, Ice, and Chronic. I would like to narrow it down to 4 stains though. Im really looking for strains that will yield an ounce per plant even without CO2.

2. Im planning on growing in 2 tents. 1 for veg/clone 4'x4'x8' and one for flower76"x76"x76". My biggest problem is that I want to keep the room sealed. I do have central air so I want to kep elec cost low as possible. When running A/C to keep grow room temps down the other rooms in my house are freezing cold. Should i run ducting directly to my tents so i can raise thermostat temps alittle or should invest in a portable a/c unit to put inside the flower tent atleast.

* Right now i have a 4x4x8 tent that has 2 of the veg units growing my auto strains. Cooltube is ducted to exhaust fan to exhaust air from the tent. 
There is a 5-10 degree diffrence from air outside the tent and air inside the tent. But growing Stinks Aero setup im planning on having the the reflectors sealed/air blowing threw not exhausting the air so i could run CO2 but will make tent temps hotter.
With central air set to 69deg and exhaust fan on, Tent temp 74-78deg, Humid 30-35%. Without exhaust fan 79-84deg, Humid 40-45%. Temps can soar 85-95deg without A/C and its not even summer yet. Do you guys think I may need to invest in a bigger humidifier or swamp cooler maybe?
Sorry for blabing on i just want to give you guys as much info as possible


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 19, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Hey sir... was wondering what the new regimine is... I thought we flush with clearex? Read over 400 pages so far and missed the change up...
> 
> You sir are also an inspiration to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ganjal... yea stink is always trying new things and recently switched from flushing with clearex to sweet, instead of a 14 day clearex flush we do a 5-7 day sweet flush..this gives extra time for growth and the buds taste incredible!

hope that helps...happy growin!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Ninja..i will do that... Ive run this cheese from the beggining, its always yellowed and i always thought it was something to do with the room temps or something but now that i have a controller i know now its the nute regimen....it still is the best yielder!
> The stink system strain thread is in the hydro/aero section. thanks again


Awesome Dirt
Thats great to hear about the cheese being the best yielder. I have 6 UK Cheese...

Please post to the strain thread, so I know what to do with mine!


----------



## andyman (May 19, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Saw a 32gal roughneck container at lowes last time I was there.


I did a 32 gal roughneck for a friend and it worked fine. it was only able to hold 80 and they were way tight and lacking room, but its still being used and did the job


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

ill get that 45 it can fit 80 no prob




Hey guys its my first time cloning and im getting nervous... check out some pics

i have total of 48 cloning And one avocado seed germinating 






In this picture you cant see if it but some leaves are actually curling up and turning black!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> I have they a 3 tray system that gives me a pound every 4 weeks. It is sound and it all ebb and flow scrog system. I have 2 600 watt HPS 8" cool tubes that I flower under, and then I have a cool hood 400 watt MH that I veg under. I have 2 monthers and do 12 plants a table. It is easy, and if you want to know more check out my grow link.



hey i dont want to flame you but you basicly asking for it, that system is noob. This system 14 plants = 1 pound.(can be 2 pounds if you perfect it)


----------



## LionsRoor (May 19, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thanks for the reply bro.
> 
> I found some Vinyl fence post but not pvc is that ok?
> 
> Also back to your 6' plants did they yield over a pound? Because i saw 6' soil plants and they yield over a pound. But it was the strain Critical Mass


Vinyl fence posts - PVC fence posts = the same thing...

I am just flushing these batches now. It's kind of a long story... but I mixed strains - the 6' Headbands will not finish - they could use another 3 or 4 weeks beyond the OG... They are too big for the space they have (not enough room or light). Alas - they never reached their potential - and won't finish as they should.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Dirt


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i want to make a 120 instead of running 3 or 4 stink cloners. but i'm wondering if the roughnecks come that big or if there is something i can do or if any of you know of a diy 120 that works.



120 is alot not even the aquamist 500$ system has 120 they have 100 you can build from a 45gal. The concept would be the same as stinkbuds.


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 19, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> A 400W light is great for veg but too much for clones. Fluorescent lights are best for clones. Even cheap $7 shop lights are better for clones than a 400W.
> 
> All you want from the cloner is roots, not growth. The growth will happen in veg and flower. Set your lights to 24/0.


So how close should I put the light from the kids under a florescent? I got an aquarium one last night and put that up.

Luv


----------



## andyman (May 19, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> So how close should I put the light from the kids under a florescent? I got an aquarium one last night and put that up.
> 
> Luv


8"-10" maybe. I keep mine about a foot.


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> 8"-10" maybe. I keep mine about a foot.


My light has 875 lumens does this matter at al?

Thanks LUv


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> So how close should I put the light from the kids under a florescent? I got an aquarium one last night and put that up.
> 
> Luv


I keep my CFL's just a couple of inches above my ladies. Of course I do move the lights up once or twice during the day if needed.


----------



## andyman (May 19, 2009)

Luv, you dont want it to bright. Your just trying to get them to grow roots, not grow taller or bushyer. just enough to keep them alive till the roots get there. You dont want them getting warm from the light being to close.


----------



## andyman (May 19, 2009)

I run mine 18/6 so that they get rest and can repair cells. Or at least I hope they do


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> So how close should I put the light from the kids under a florescent? I got an aquarium one last night and put that up.
> 
> Luv


Are these new clones?


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. Yes they are new clones, DOB is last Saturday. I feel like an overprotective mother, lol .....wait I am an overprotective mother, lol lol

Luv


----------



## xaos (May 20, 2009)

StinkBud... I believe this got lost along the way, but there's been a few people asking about Baby StinkBud... I'd love to see these plans! 

Much Love

Xaos


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 20, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> ill get that 45 it can fit 80 no prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump Bump Bump

How long does it take for they to all pop up and stand normal?


----------



## thinkhigh (May 20, 2009)

Luvinitcuzican said:


> Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. Yes they are new clones, DOB is last Saturday. I feel like an overprotective mother, lol .....wait I am an overprotective mother, lol lol
> 
> Luv


Just a few inches over your girls should be fine. You dont want them the stretch too much.


----------



## dagobaker (May 20, 2009)

anyone have their plants start to regrow new pistils when u went to the flushing step?
i went with rev os water with berry sweet and my plants started to grow new white pistils.......no light leaks .......


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 20, 2009)

hey did i see a while back , someone had a link to a good place to order the fence posts? i checked out the depot and 10' 6''ers are like 40 bucks a pop. mine is pretty big so the 4''ers wont cut it.....well maybe they would but 6 feels better. i know its not stinks prescribed system .....i'm workin on a monster


----------



## txhomegrown (May 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> mine is pretty big so the 4''ers wont cut it.....


Sounds like a girl I used to Know


----------



## Saladsmokin (May 20, 2009)

damn StinkBud its been awhile since ive been on here.. my internets out at home an im at my friends pad. I was wondering why all of my clones are dieing for sum reason? the cloner worked the first time but now every clone ive put died except 4? Im almost at 8 weeks flowering for my first unit.. i never got around to building my 2nd nd 3rd units yet cause ive been lazy as fuck and the pigs pulled me over and took my medicine and money. I have 2 600's over the 1 unit with 4 gdp, 3 grape ape, 1 purple hardball. After my first stink bud harvest im goin to complete the floweroom with 2 more 600's a ac unit with co2.. i cant wait til i get my room complete!!!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey did i see a while back , someone had a link to a good place to order the fence posts? i checked out the depot and 10' 6''ers are like 40 bucks a pop. mine is pretty big so the 4''ers wont cut it.....well maybe they would but 6 feels better. i know its not stinks prescribed system .....i'm workin on a monster


If you have a Lowes near you they carry them. I bought the 5" in an 8' length. I think it was 23.00??? 

Otherwise here is a post from a couple of hundred pages ago...




mercilus said:


> Check out
> http://stores.ebay.com/WAYSIDE-FENCE-COMPANY_PVC-Vinyl-Posts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5814524QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Cheap and exactly what you need. All different sizes, I have had a successful order from him.
> ...


----------



## LionsRoor (May 20, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> ill get that 45 it can fit 80 no prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago did you take these cuts? They look OK in the pic - as you said... Are you using just water?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 20, 2009)

hey stinkbuds
after i get my ppm to 1800 i have to ad ph up and my pmm goes up to 1880
when i add water and nuites the next day do i bring the ppm to 1800 or 1880
thanks for any help


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 20, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> How long ago did you take these cuts? They look OK in the pic - as you said... Are you using just water?



they are 2-3 days old but they look very droppy and look like they are about to die...

Oh yeah the leafs are all curled up and turning black...

------------------------------

Veg units

Some of my veg plants are 8 inches tall they are blocking the smaller ones, should i go ahead and flower them all?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 20, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> they are 2-3 days old but they look very droppy and look like they are about to die...
> 
> Oh yeah the leafs are all curled up and turning black...
> 
> ...


sounds like a heat prob. 
is your res. level ok
leaves curled up is to much heat
leaves curled down is to much nuites


----------



## Jagermaster (May 20, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> after i get my ppm to 1800 i have to ad ph up and my pmm goes up to 1880
> when i add water and nuites the next day do i bring the ppm to 1800 or 1880
> thanks for any help


I always wait to adjust my ph until after I get my PPM right. My tap water starts at 7.8 PH and after I add nutes I have to add PH up. I check it daily and if my PH is off by more than .2, I'll make sure my PPM is still in line and adjust my PH again. 

I also like to leave my tap water in a 5 gallon bucket out overnight to get rid of some of the chlorine in the water before I add it to my reservoir.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 20, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> sounds like a heat prob.
> is your res. level ok
> leaves curled up is to much heat
> leaves curled down is to much nuites



Thanks i added a fan so i hope that helps it out.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 21, 2009)

This is what happens when you don't start flowering in time. Since the Stink system is already about 2 feet off the ground with a 7ft tall room you can run out of room fast. I will be finishing this batch and bring in a new rez that is much wider its only 6 1/2 inches tall and holds 18 gallons. This would only work for a rez for the flower system not for cloning. I will get picture this weekend as I make the unit. Well here are some pictures of my flower unit about 2 weeks into flowering. Still trying to learn to take pictures of bud but I hope they are not to bad.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

who has the best deal on the ups or usp or whatever you call the power back up thing?


----------



## hehehemann (May 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> who has the best deal on the ups or usp or whatever you call the power back up thing?



*U*ninterpretable *P*ower *S*upply is what you want. You can find these at Walmart, Office Depot, best buy. Just look around and find a place that is having a sale.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> *U*ninterpretable *P*ower *S*upply is what you want. You can find these at Walmart, Office Depot, best buy. Just look around and find a place that is having a sale.


 
cool, thanks. i only need it to run 1 70w pump for as long as the power fails for....possibly overnight sometimes. and possibly some cfl's to keep my lighting schedule ok for the ladies. but mostly just for 1 pump.
so what size would you guys recomend?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 21, 2009)

hey guys got a quick question to ask .....i know i need to get the 1 min on 5 min off timer and i will but .for like a week or two i need to know if i can use a 15 on 15 off timer ....or will they suffer hardcore .......should i just veg em longer till i can run the expensive timer .....or should i run em with a diff schedule ..im usin those 15 min click timers ....any help would be cool

o and stink did you know that on your parts list on page 75 for aero/nft blueprint on parts list u missin the pvc fence posts and end caps for em .....u prlly got another updated version that i dint see .....this thread is so long tho hehe cant blame a lazy stoner like me for not readin all of em


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> hey guys got a quick question to ask .....i know i need to get the 1 min on 5 min off timer and i will but .for like a week or two i need to know if i can use a 15 on 15 off timer ....or will they suffer hardcore .......should i just veg em longer till i can run the expensive timer .....or should i run em with a diff schedule ..im usin those 15 min click timers ....any help would be cool
> 
> o and stink did you know that on your parts list on page 75 for aero/nft blueprint on parts list u missin the pvc fence posts and end caps for em .....u prlly got another updated version that i dint see .....this thread is so long tho hehe cant blame a lazy stoner like me for not readin all of em


Aero is best at that nft timed interval yes but your timer will work with no adverse conciquences. I once did a run without any time just 24/7 and got a harvest oh yeah burnt up 4 pumps and my wallet too. mUCH sUCCESS...


----------



## SoCoMMJ (May 21, 2009)

What do you guys think about adding an air stone to the cloner reservoir? I know the cloner works, but do you think oxygenating the water would help a bit to promote growth ? 

The reservoir is pretty well sealed up and I wonder how much oxygen really lives under that lid ...

Just a thought


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 21, 2009)

when the water spays and hits the walls inside it releases oxygen


----------



## andyman (May 21, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> hey guys got a quick question to ask .....i know i need to get the 1 min on 5 min off timer and i will but .for like a week or two i need to know if i can use a 15 on 15 off timer ....or will they suffer hardcore .......should i just veg em longer till i can run the expensive timer .....or should i run em with a diff schedule ..im usin those 15 min click timers ....any help would be cool
> 
> o and stink did you know that on your parts list on page 75 for aero/nft blueprint on parts list u missin the pvc fence posts and end caps for em .....u prlly got another updated version that i dint see .....this thread is so long tho hehe cant blame a lazy stoner like me for not readin all of em


It will work fine till you get the right one. Ive got a spot that is way small that Im doin a small grow in till I get a bigger place. Anyway Ive been using a 15on15off push tab one, for like 4-5 months. they had huge roots, but they dont seem to be very stoney. This is probly cause there just bag seed I tried first before using the good strains.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 21, 2009)

whats the best light for new clones


----------



## repvip (May 21, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> What do you guys think about adding an air stone to the cloner reservoir? I know the cloner works, but do you think oxygenating the water would help a bit to promote growth ?
> 
> The reservoir is pretty well sealed up and I wonder how much oxygen really lives under that lid ...
> 
> Just a thought


I messed around with air stones for awhile. I would have to say they are not worth bothering with.

If you use them in veg or flower you will get a weird growth in the air stone--it seems to be due to the "good bacteria" that is part of the organic nutes... anyway it makes a real mess and clogs up the air stone. 

As far as cloning.... it works, but it's not needed. It will increase your chances of contamination, as it is hard to sterilize air stones (well, not really but nobody does it) so they end up being a great reservoir for fungi.

Save your $$ and get a back up pump


----------



## LionsRoor (May 21, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> whats the best light for new clones


For rooting cuts - standard shop florescent lights... the 2' ones fit nicely over the Rubbermaid containers. Cool Whites have the most lumens (I use those), though full spectrum 'Sunlight' tubes are available and also seem to work well.

For rooted cuts - T5 lights work great. I use a 4 x 2' tubes fixture with excellent results. I use the 6500K spectrum. The white light keeps stretch to a minimum.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (May 21, 2009)

So I read somewhere on RIU something about the Stanley Blower Fan and decided to check one out. I must say, for $50 bucks they are pretty bad ass. Oh yeah... it has 3 speeds too! 1100, 1800, and 2100 cfm i think. If you need something vented, blown, cooled or whatever and don't want to shell $200 for a "grow" fan, you might want to look at one.





Now how the heck can you use that thing in a duct ??
You can tape 6" flex duct to the end, or you can make it an 8" duct with an adapter from home depot:







A little cutting, some screwing, lots of hammering, and a little duct tape to seal up the "imperfections" and there ya go.













I mounted it for a room vent and it almost make your ears pop when it comes on.. and it super quiet too.

Got mine at the local Ace Hardware and it was on sale for 49.00. Lowe's has the same thing in black/gray made by lasco. 

I think it goes without saying, wear good gloves when messing with duct stuff... or keep a needle and thread handy to sew yourself back together 

Stink it up kids !


----------



## Sure Shot (May 21, 2009)

Now, that is a F---ing great idea!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> cool, thanks. i only need it to run 1 70w pump for as long as the power fails for....possibly overnight sometimes. and possibly some cfl's to keep my lighting schedule ok for the ladies. but mostly just for 1 pump.
> so what size would you guys recomend?


It takes a big UPS to really back up the pump cycle for any length of time... on the order of about 500W UPS per pump/per hour. This is just an estimate - and your mileage may vary. You can look at various UPS devices on line and see what kind of time they provide driving various wattages.

In the end, a generator is the only true way to backup your op. Honda.

If you are home when the power goes out, there are a few things you can do... If you have a sizable UPS that can drive your pump, set the time to 1 on 10 off to maximize your battery life.

Without a UPS - tilt the front end of the flower unit up so water is retained in the fence post... you can hand water down the open end to keep 'em alive.

You can float veg and clone lids in the tub for quite some time (nutes will stain your bath tub too! haha).

Even a flashlight can trigger the light signal...


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 22, 2009)

To : Lion


Hey can you give me a good link to order a RO system that can supply alot of water? Is it safe ordering these stuff online?


----------



## SOG (May 22, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> To : Lion
> 
> 
> Hey can you give me a good link to order a RO system that can supply alot of water? Is it safe ordering these stuff online?


www.bghydro.com


----------



## southern homegrower (May 22, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> For rooting cuts - standard shop florescent lights... the 2' ones fit nicely over the Rubbermaid containers. Cool Whites have the most lumens (I use those), though full spectrum 'Sunlight' tubes are available and also seem to work well.
> 
> For rooted cuts - T5 lights work great. I use a 4 x 2' tubes fixture with excellent results. I use the 6500K spectrum. The white light keeps stretch to a minimum.


thanks. was not sure witch one to use.


----------



## zvinny (May 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


u the man!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 22, 2009)

Anyone ever take those loose lower buds and compress them together while its still wet making a dense compact tight bud?

Of course, alot of the trichomes come off on your fingers but they are still crystalized..I just made a shitload of nice lookin nuggets!


----------



## repvip (May 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Anyone ever take those loose lower buds and compress them together while its still wet making a dense compact tight bud?
> 
> Of course, alot of the trichomes come off on your fingers but they are still crystalized..I just made a shitload of nice lookin nuggets!


haha!! I can't believe you do this too!

I have a vacuum sealer--I put all my underdeveloped buds in one of the bags and vacuum the shit out of it! Leave that compressed ball alone for 1 day and break it apart the next. 

You actually get pretty decent looking chunks that resemble nugs! From trash to stash baby!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 22, 2009)

Anyone know a good RO system i can buy on ebay? a RO system that can support like 10 gallons a day?


----------



## Aeroweed (May 22, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Anyone know a good RO system i can buy on ebay? a RO system that can support like 10 gallons a day?


Most of them say 100 GPD... If you have really hard water get a 7 stage for $100

ebay RO system

Otherwise you can get a 6 stage for $91.00 just search for RO water on eBay...


----------



## Aeroweed (May 22, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> So I read somewhere on RIU something about the Stanley Blower Fan and decided to check one out. I must say, for $50 bucks they are pretty bad ass. Oh yeah... it has 3 speeds too! 1100, 1800, and 2100 cfm i think. If you need something vented, blown, cooled or whatever and don't want to shell $200 for a "grow" fan, you might want to look at one.


Good Job!


----------



## repvip (May 22, 2009)

Well, stinkies, what do you think? About the light.

34 days left, 22 days right under 350w LED!

My personal, preliminary opinion is...  

Seems to be working fine.


----------



## CaGeD (May 22, 2009)

"overseas within two of the most dangerous empires"

+1


----------



## GanjaAL (May 22, 2009)

Well I just finished reading all 597 pages and can not believe my eyes. It gives me hope for my friends and I who suffer from alot of ailments. From abuse that came from serving our country which we live in pain everyday of our lives with no help from the country we served.... to a few of us that have cancer which the treatments are the worse kind which I would have not wished on any enemy I faced while in the military.

Thank you Stinkbud and stinkbuddies... our country may have forgotten us but atleast the people we protected have not.

Thank you so much.

GanjaAL


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

been a while since I stopped in. got everything built, everything is working great and all the units are now filled. now just to wait for the first harvest to begin the perpetual cycle. I'm using 1 flood tray from a previous setup and two flowering units. The third flowering unit, already completed and sitting off to the side, will replace the tray when its finished. Feel free to swing by the journal in my sig. thanks again for all the great info. Cheers.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a DIY for this autodrain???

Like this:


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Does anyone have a DIY for this autodrain???
> 
> Like this:



kinda unrelated to this thread..... use the "search" feature on the forums at the top. that may help. I've also seen just that unit itself for sale a few places, you'd just have to do a bit of digging. good luck.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 22, 2009)

Thanks... was going to use it in conjunciton with the SB system as I need to modify the system to fit the parameters of my location.

You see it gets 120 Deg where I live and need to condense the system to one res with a water chiller.... Just to be on the safe side.

Did do a search as well as just finished reading over 596 pages and no one has brought this subject up.

Also I think it would help alot of stinkbuddies who live in desert areas not just me.

Got another great Idea for a DIY water chiller that would be real inexpensive and help with 50 gal. res as well as all the way up to about a 150 gal. res. This my friend would more than help the stinkbud cause vs telling someone to just do a search being that summer is vastly apon us.

No matter... will most likely buy one and reverse engineer it and dedicate it to the cause.

Happy Growing.



P.S. Will post my idea once I get the DIY Autodrain made... You Desert guys are going to love it.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 22, 2009)

That is looking good delusional! Did you start those from seed? Some of the plants look like they have that first set of leaves they get before they grow the first true leaves. I have some seeds I got from Attitude that I want to start and put into the system, but I dont know how everybody does it. I have always just stuck them in the dirt and hoped for the best. I thank anybody for any help my might give me on this.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Thanks... was going to use it in conjunciton with the SB system as I need to modify the system to fit the parameters of my location.
> 
> You see it gets 120 Deg where I live and need to condense the system to one res with a water chiller.... Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


you cant. one rez means you will not be able to flush them properly. when you go to flush your current harvest the others will be running the same flush...... not good


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> That is looking good delusional! Did you start those from seed? Some of the plants look like they have that first set of leaves they get before they grow the first true leaves. I have some seeds I got from Attitude that I want to start and put into the system, but I dont know how everybody does it. I have always just stuck them in the dirt and hoped for the best. I thank anybody for any help my might give me on this.



yes, most were started from seed for this new room. start the seeds in rapid rooters, once they sprout crumble the rooter away and put them in your cloner. simple.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 22, 2009)

Not if you would use a plumbed quick disconect manifold. Then you use only 2 50.00 chillers at 75 watts a piece.

One chiller for the main res and one for the 18 gal res for flushing.

Took me a second to draw it out. Visual learner and plumber.

Show you guys when it is done.

Just need the DIY Autodrain.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

nice. that should work, but it will also limit the strains you run. I kinda like having three rez's to split strains that take different nute levels. for instance I have some that will gobble up over 2000ppm and then others that will take as low as 700 or 800. 

If the strains you are running share the same tolerances you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## GanjaAL (May 22, 2009)

Yea this is more for the homebrew guy who only is focused on a few strains. I am sure someone could come up with a better way to do it for a multiple of strains.

Thanks.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

cool. yeah I was looking into doing the same exact thing not very long ago, sharing rez's. I'm quite glad I decided not too. It's fun running six or more different strains


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 22, 2009)

I plan on running the same strain for a few harvest so this would work well for me.


This is good if you wanted to double the stink system to 2 flower systems per harvest. This is what I'm looking into tomorrow ( located a rez that could be shared ) but trying to get more height, along with trying to share a rez between 2 systems. I know that the pump can run 2 systems with no problems. Just trying to find a container that would be suitable.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

they make 31gal roughnecks that seem ideal for your proposed application


----------



## txhomegrown (May 22, 2009)

If you need something bigger, this might work.

http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118


----------



## txhomegrown (May 22, 2009)

Delusional said:


> yes, most were started from seed for this new room. start the seeds in rapid rooters, once they sprout crumble the rooter away and put them in your cloner. simple.


Thanks for the info. I have seen those, but was afraid that they might break apart and clog the pump. But if you can just crumble it, that solves my problem.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2009)

yeah most if not all of the rooter material will crumble off much like chocolate cake. just do it as soon as it sprouts and turns green. longer you wait, the harder it will be to get all the material off. if you get it right as it sprouts you'll have no problem putting them in the cloner with ZERO rooter material attached. a little bit wont hurt tho, the pumps have filters you should be checking every few days anyways


----------



## madazz (May 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> The blue is a dual arc bulb, its hps and mh, but it will run off an hps ballast. I have a magnetic 1000w hps ballast, and I'm under the impression I can't just screw in a regular mh bulb, that I would need to use one of these dual arcs. If you guys agree that I can veg fine under the regualr hps, then I might not spend the money this time.


in Australia we have a 400 watt son-t-agro which has 33 watts extra which is the blue spectrum. so its really a 433 watt bulb but its called a 400. it runs on hps control gear has plenty of red as hps does but also some blue for veg. if i were u i'd look for a cheap mh kit on ebay cheap as chips! add that to your system.

*And Stink i must say that this is a really informative thread. i like your ideas, well thought out. keep up the great work.* 

Madazz


----------



## madazz (May 23, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> your rite thundercat you cant just put a reg mh in that hps ballast, you would need a conversion hps bulb that would run hps and mh, (both a slightly lower lumens mind you) but you can veg with hps its just not the BEST way to veg, but will work none the less.
> 
> and stinkbud that 1250 is a good bike, what year? I have a buddy that took a honda frame and put a suzuki motor on it and called it a honduki! lol


 
I veg totally with 600 watt HPS x2 in a 2m x 1.5m wide x 2 m high room, coco slabs and i get really stocky short healthy girls, really close internode gap nearlly to close if u know what i mean. thick stems to. check out the pic 3 weeks old from seed, they under 18/6 have started to flower for some reason.?? anyway that is veggin with hps. IT CAN BE DONE!!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> Well, stinkies, what do you think? About the light.
> 
> 34 days left, 22 days right under 350w LED!
> 
> ...



Dang small ass buds, Led FTL no wonder everyone says LED sucks.
Your getting less than a oz per plant? You have co2 too.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 23, 2009)

Delusional said:


> been a while since I stopped in. got everything built, everything is working great and all the units are now filled. now just to wait for the first harvest to begin the perpetual cycle. I'm using 1 flood tray from a previous setup and two flowering units. The third flowering unit, already completed and sitting off to the side, will replace the tray when its finished. Feel free to swing by the journal in my sig. thanks again for all the great info. Cheers.


Wow - looks fantastic! Good job - look at all that dank boo you are going to have on your hands! Nice pics.


----------



## nivekragah (May 23, 2009)

tip for any one looking to add more plants to the areo nft system. i built two 10 foot long posts with 11 plants in each. well at week 6 the root system has gotten so big it has clogged the sprayers and i am counting every day another plant going due to lack of water. only thing i can think to do is maybe run the pump on a longer timer with more water? the root mat is huge and seems cloged in the middle when the sprayer comes on watter just dribles out, but i pulled a cup with no plant and i see alot of water spraying out. so i know i got good sprayer preasure. any advice on how i should milk these babbies through the flush.


----------



## StinkBud (May 23, 2009)

Delusional said:


> been a while since I stopped in. got everything built, everything is working great and all the units are now filled. now just to wait for the first harvest to begin the perpetual cycle. I'm using 1 flood tray from a previous setup and two flowering units. The third flowering unit, already completed and sitting off to the side, will replace the tray when its finished. Feel free to swing by the journal in my sig. thanks again for all the great info. Cheers.


Wow! Your setup looks perfect! Everything is looking really healthy. Keep the photos coming...


----------



## StinkBud (May 23, 2009)

nivekragah said:


> tip for any one looking to add more plants to the areo nft system. i built two 10 foot long posts with 11 plants in each. well at week 6 the root system has gotten so big it has clogged the sprayers and i am counting every day another plant going due to lack of water. only thing i can think to do is maybe run the pump on a longer timer with more water? the root mat is huge and seems cloged in the middle when the sprayer comes on watter just dribles out, but i pulled a cup with no plant and i see alot of water spraying out. so i know i got good sprayer preasure. any advice on how i should milk these babbies through the flush.


Try running the pump for 2 minutes on every 3 minutes. 

Try not to veg your plants too long. If you do end up with a massive root ball in veg, then cut off the bottom of the roots before you put them into flower.


----------



## repvip (May 23, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Dang small ass buds, Led FTL no wonder everyone says LED sucks.
> Your getting less than a oz per plant? You have co2 too.


newhiddengrower:every post you have shows just how stupid you are!

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## StinkBud (May 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Anyone ever take those loose lower buds and compress them together while its still wet making a dense compact tight bud?
> 
> Of course, alot of the trichomes come off on your fingers but they are still crystalized..I just made a shitload of nice lookin nuggets!


Trim your bud fresh and put it on a screen for a day or two. Take all the still wet buds and put them in a paper grocery bag. Shake the buds up a few times a day.

The buds take a little longer to dry this way but they end up super dense and hard as rocks! The extra drying time makes the buds taste even sweeter.

The weight of the top buds compress the buds at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Jagermaster (May 23, 2009)

I germ mine on a plate with paper towels. After they sprout I put them in a peat puck and hand water them with an eye dropper until they are tall enough to fit in a collar (about a week). I put a knee high nylon around my pump to keep out any debris. I don't cut off the netting. Your plant will just grow through the netting. There really isn't that much debris, but better safe than sorry.

good luck.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> newhiddengrower:every post you have shows just how stupid you are!
> 
> Thanks for the comment!



dang dont be mad cause you got some small ass buds. 

its ok buddy, maybe your next harvest you can get at least 1 oz a plant.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to page #600!!!!

Rep, I think your grow looks great for 22 days in.


----------



## whysohigh (May 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> guys, i need lil help
> working on a DIY Ice Box for the *main exhaust line* (pics in my journal)
> i need to know how hot is the air being exhausted
> from 4 or 2 x 1000w HPS inside Sun Tube's
> anyone running a similar layout and can pull the temps for me, greatly appreciated



dont know if you solved this yet, but i have 2 400w and 2 600w all inline on one run of ducting, im only using 4" and a 4" duct booster fan, not much cfms but it works, the temps coming out are about 110*-120*F


----------



## dagobaker (May 23, 2009)

this is a huge widow and romulus harvest
romulus and 1 plant hempy grown and the rest of widow aero grown (stink system)
still working out the kinks but im getting closer every harvest


----------



## SOG (May 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this is a huge widow and romulus harvest
> romulus and 1 plant hempy grown and the rest of widow aero grown (stink system)
> still working out the kinks but im getting closer every harvest


nice crop baker


----------



## hehehemann (May 23, 2009)

Finally the harvest is done  A massive thank you to those who have helped me along the way. Stink - Thanks for your creation and wisdom.

I have only one flower system, don't need to do the perpetual harvest as I just don't need that much. 
This whole grow was with Ionic nutes instead of the botanicare line. Next will be botanicare. 
This was done with a modified version of the stink system. I use two 3 foot fence posts with 4 flowers in each. 8 total plants with this grow but I would only really say its 6 plants as two of them were tiny when planted and didn't produce any significant bud.
Flowering was under one 600w HPS. Veg and clone under a cfl shop light. 

The pictures show the start to the finish. So very happy with my first grow. I do not know the total weight but one of the buds was 4.5oz after two days of drying.


----------



## Delusional (May 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! Your setup looks perfect! Everything is looking really healthy. Keep the photos coming...


Thank you, will do


----------



## dagobaker (May 23, 2009)

i think im getting about .75 grams were watt before i added co2...and i think 1 gram per watt is very doable.....maybe i can hit higher once i get the perfect genetics


----------



## Jack Sprat (May 23, 2009)

I have a run that is ready to flush for a week or so, still don't know if they are ready as the pistils aren't browning?

So how much Sweet? I hesitate to put in 2000 PPM.

I remember someone said "150 ml of Sweet" but I can't find any reference to PPM levels in flush.

I want to see if it will "smooth out" the smoke and need a little help.

Big Thanks Stinkbud. 600 pages, Wow and everybody is pretty civil too, a first for forums, eh?


----------



## hehehemann (May 23, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> 600 pages, Wow and everybody is pretty civil too, a first for forums, eh?


Don't forget where you are ....With what we are growing...It's civil because no one wants to fight


----------



## drjbrob (May 23, 2009)

Hey Delusional- What type/watts of lights are you using bro??


----------



## Jack Sprat (May 23, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Don't forget where you are ....With what we are growing...It's civil because no one wants to fight



I do appreciate the demeanor of this forum. I don't post much because I don't have a camera and my system is only half built. 

I have been flowering in the Veg Tub arrangements because I have tear it all down to have my A/C replaced soon.

*Just wanted to figure out the flush formula. Help!*

BTW, I am wondering where the SB, Jr plans or descriptions went?


----------



## hehehemann (May 23, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> *Just wanted to figure out the flush formula. Help!*
> 
> BTW, I am wondering where the SB, Jr plans or descriptions went?



I used 250ml of sweet when I flushed. I had thought I read it earlier somewhere. 

My flower system is like a mini stink bud system. I posted pics of my set up with a brief description on the last page.


----------



## mindphuk (May 23, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Thanks... was going to use it in conjunciton with the SB system as I need to modify the system to fit the parameters of my location.
> 
> You see it gets 120 Deg where I live and need to condense the system to one res with a water chiller.... Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Hey GanjaAL, check out these- ICE BOX water cooled heat exchanger


----------



## GanjaAL (May 23, 2009)

Yea I had seen these but I need something for the res as the a/c keeps the temps down in the room. I just want to be sure the water is nice and cool and not have to put my faith in the a/c to keep the water cool.

Thanks.


----------



## houstonblowskush (May 23, 2009)

does anybody have the PDF of the latest version on the the hightimes articles?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 24, 2009)

houstonblowskush said:


> does anybody have the PDF of the latest version on the the hightimes articles?



I have it ill scan it up on wed.


----------



## Delusional (May 24, 2009)

drjbrob said:


> Hey Delusional- What type/watts of lights are you using bro??


2x1000w HPS in flowering
Soon to add another 1000mh as well, dont really NEED it but its laying here doing nothing and more light never hurts.

1x400w mh veg

2x daylight cfls cloner


----------



## Delusional (May 24, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> I have it ill scan it up on wed.


No offense but alot of time, effort, and money went into all of this on Stinkbud's part. Do him the respect and buy the magazine. Besides, I'm pretty sure that kinda thing may be against the terms\rules here. Just on the safe side.. I'm pretty sure they reference the site in the article, and it can easily be found searching google..... the last thing you want to do is link them back here to us pirating their magazine. wont look good for stink......and I dont think I would want to be responsible for him losing a shot at appearing in a future sequel in an upcoming issue. 

Also.... if you're just looking for information the link to ALL the schematics and instructions, in one post, is here: https://www.rollitup.org/1600736-post742.html

Keep it green


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this is a huge widow and romulus harvest
> romulus and 1 plant hempy grown and the rest of widow aero grown (stink system)
> still working out the kinks but im getting closer every harvest


Nice harvest dago! I'm proud of you! It gets easier every time. I wish I had this system 15 years ago!

I always love to see photos so keep them coming. 

How long does the WW take to finish? I haven't smoked any for a few years but I remember it being very tasty. I'd like to try some if it finishes within the 9 week window.

I'm also thinking of some Northern Lights.


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

houstonblowskush said:


> does anybody have the PDF of the latest version on the the hightimes articles?


Yea, all the plans and instructions are in PDF format on page 75 of this thread. There are also photos in JPG format to print out for reference.

No need for anyone to scan anything when the original files are already available. These are the same PDF's that I sent High Times.


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Finally the harvest is done  A massive thank you to those who have helped me along the way. Stink - Thanks for your creation and wisdom.
> 
> I have only one flower system, don't need to do the perpetual harvest as I just don't need that much.
> This whole grow was with Ionic nutes instead of the botanicare line. Next will be botanicare.
> ...


You're stoked! Great first grow bro! It gets better every time. All you guys are making me feel like a proud father!

Just wait until your buddies get a taste!


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> I have a run that is ready to flush for a week or so, still don't know if they are ready as the pistils aren't browning?
> 
> So how much Sweet? I hesitate to put in 2000 PPM.
> 
> ...


I've been running 450ml of Sweet and straight water for the last week of growth. PH 5.8.

Last time added an extra 250ML of Sweet 4 days into the flush. I can't believe how good the buds taste!

I'm trying a mix of Citrus and Berry this time. I've never tried the Citrus flavor of Sweet before.

Wait until the pistils start to turn before you flush. Be patient. I know it's hard but it will be worth the wait...


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

repvip said:


> Well, stinkies, what do you think? About the light.
> 
> 34 days left, 22 days right under 350w LED!
> 
> ...


Nice Rep! Do you move them under the HPS the last few weeks? 

The LEDs really seam to keep the stretch down.


----------



## imburne (May 24, 2009)

I went to literally 6 places in the middle of the night with no luck trying to find the HT magazine.. Even went to walmart to get that and it was not there.. So I go to the garden section in the back and its closed so I could not get the fence post either. Plus I need to re-up today... Someone bless me with the power of the Stinkbud!!


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2009)

Even I have problems...

I'm checking out my veg plants and notice one of them is starting to wilt. I check everything twice and it all looks good.

The next day that plant is almost dead and others are starting to wilt. Again I double checked for pests, PPM, PH, root rot....

On the third day I gave up. I ditched all the dying plants and changed the res. I cleaned everything and started from scratch. I also added Hygrozyme.

Everything is fine now but WTF? Sometime you never figure out what went wrong but the cure is usually the same. Flush and start from scratch with Hygrozyme.

What did I learn? As soon as you see a plant start to wilt for no reason don't fuck around. Ditch the plant, flush and clean everything and start from scratch. I could have saved 4 big plants if I had done this right away.

Good thing I have clones coming out my ass!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 24, 2009)

Today I had to top a plant because it was just hitting the light. I tied it down twice and it just wanted to get bigger. I don't have the room to give it which sucks but I hope it doesn't turn hermie on me. I took a branch of one of my ice plants about a week ago. Its rooted and is in the flower room but she is about 7 inches tall. She is flowering on the top would this finish before the original mother just because its so small? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## imburne (May 24, 2009)

Cheap CO2 Controller.. where are u?


----------



## southern homegrower (May 24, 2009)

how far away do some of u put a 1000 w air cooled light from the top of ur plants


----------



## dagobaker (May 24, 2009)

thanks for everything stink
my widow is more indica although the leaves look sativa
i seem to have always vegged 24/7 for some reason and they finish within 8 weeks on the cloudy side and 9 weeks and ur amber coming out ur butt
the romulus (dreamgoddess x romulan) takes at least a week longer.......it seems way more indica leaf wise but it stretches a ton 
to all stinkbuddies.........when u add co2 and ur growing through aero expect a ton of stretching.......my romulus stretches way more and i had to tie my lights to the ceiling and its still stretching.....i had to tie the damn thing down ...lol
i never got more then .4 grams per watt........my first non co2 was .75.........and now i added co2 im expecting 1 gram or more............everyone should be growing aero
just keep your ec at 2.8 and your ph at 5.8 and your golden


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Even I have problems...
> 
> I'm checking out my veg plants and notice one of them is starting to wilt. I check everything twice and it all looks good.
> 
> ...



Could it be lack of air? because few of my plants are doing the same


----------



## LionsRoor (May 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this is a huge widow and romulus harvest
> romulus and 1 plant hempy grown and the rest of widow aero grown (stink system)
> still working out the kinks but im getting closer every harvest


Yeah - bountiful!


----------



## whysohigh (May 24, 2009)

any one ever have some white mold lookin shit floating at the top of their nutrient mix? is it no good to use now?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 24, 2009)

Not sure how I missed these pics - or how I managed to stumble upon them now - but I am glad I did. Looks choice, Dirt! I can almost taste it.


----------



## imburne (May 25, 2009)

That's great that you brought up the amount of air on the roots.. In the fencepost there really is no fresh circulating air on the roots. Can that stagnant air have a affect on the plant? Will introducing fresh air through a low cfm computer fan on one side help?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

imburne said:


> That's great that you brought up the amount of air on the roots.. In the fencepost there really is no fresh circulating air on the roots. Can that stagnant air have a affect on the plant? Will introducing fresh air through a low cfm computer fan on one side help?


Yo Bra - they receive plenty of air - no need to fan 'em with more... consider how much more oxygen an aeroponic system has around the roots, than roots in a pot of soil. While the roots do need oxygen, they must remain wet at all times. You can fine tune the oxygen by adjusting the frequency and length of waterings.


----------



## imburne (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for that answer.. Its been in the back of my mind for a while now.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 25, 2009)

14 Holes veg unit.

Some of the plants in the veg unit got so big it blocked all the light for the little plants. 

Now its 3 weeks and some of the plants are sooo small and little.

Should i move the little ones to flower? Or should i leave the little ones to veg longer.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> 14 Holes veg unit.
> 
> Some of the plants in the veg unit got so big it blocked all the light for the little plants.
> 
> ...


Hey NewHidden - I had that same issue too with my last batch... I put em all to flower and now it's harvest time - but a couple small ones never did squat! I have a 5' plant with an ounce+ of bud on her, right next to a 12" runt that has like a bong hit sized bud on it!

In the end - I could have simply left this plant out of the system and given the others more room in the root zone and above. I don't think they hurt anything by leaving them.

Often times, these runts never catch up - so your efforts on them may be a waste. I would suggest moving on with the ones that are ready... as veging too long has consequences as well. You would then have to top/trim the big ones while waiting for the small guys (which may never catch up!).


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 25, 2009)

I just order another ballast and reflector but it won't be here until the end of the week. Could I just move the veg unit out to the flower unit ( under the 600w HPS ) during the flower on time, just before the light turns off I move it too the clone/veg room to get another 6 extra hours of light to keep them in veg stage. Will that do until the end of the week?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I just order another ballast and reflector but it won't be here until the end of the week. Could I just move the veg unit out to the flower unit ( under the 600w HPS ) during the flower on time, just before the light turns off I move it too the clone/veg room to get another 6 extra hours of light to keep them in veg stage. Will that do until the end of the week?


Yes - that would work but it sounds like more work than it's worth! Just leave em under the light they have now (some sort of CFL, etc?), the CFL lighting will keep the stretch down while they veg another week. A weeks growth in the Stink system can mean 12 inches in the fast growing veg state. Consider topping, trimming accordingly to keep the final height in check as you finally move them to flower.

Here's a thought:

A weeks worth of additional veg growth can provide another round of cuts. Even if they don't fit into your Stink schedule, you can root 'em for friends. If you intend to root in the Stink system and then move them to another medium to grow out, I have found cutting out the sides and bottom of the net cup - leaving just a collar to hold the neoprene insert - allows for easy transplanting. I like to move em to Solo cups with coco. My friends can easily pot em, etc... I figure if medicine is growing everywhere, it can only help the cause!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 25, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey NewHidden - I had that same issue too with my last batch... I put em all to flower and now it's harvest time - but a couple small ones never did squat! I have a 5' plant with an ounce+ of bud on her, right next to a 12" runt that has like a bong hit sized bud on it!
> 
> In the end - I could have simply left this plant out of the system and given the others more room in the root zone and above. I don't think they hurt anything by leaving them.
> 
> Often times, these runts never catch up - so your efforts on them may be a waste. I would suggest moving on with the ones that are ready... as veging too long has consequences as well. You would then have to top/trim the big ones while waiting for the small guys (which may never catch up!).



So the little one just leave them in the veg? The little ones on the top tips kind of have black spots on them too.


----------



## Jack Sprat (May 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've been running 450ml of Sweet and straight water for the last week of growth. PH 5.8.
> 
> Last time added an extra 250ML of Sweet 4 days into the flush. I can't believe how good the buds taste!
> 
> ...



I have to move the plants out in a week so I am running 250 ml of Sweet but the PPM's are only about 1200. 

One of my Grape Apes is starting to brown a little but most of my Purple Kush is still white. 

Still I guess I'll learn about flushing, before I have to cut them down and that will be good.

Thanks to all you guys.


----------



## dagobaker (May 25, 2009)

it takes time to figure out when to start flushing
i have had plants close to being done and then start to regrow new pistils......i said screw it and chopped them at normal time.....and my friend didnt say a word...loved them


----------



## dagobaker (May 25, 2009)

what are most people using co2 averaging per watt?.......i hit .75 per gram before i added co2 and before i started using the stink bud recipe
now im hoping for 1 gram per watt..............seems very realistic


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 25, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yes - that would work but it sounds like more work than it's worth! Just leave em under the light they have now (some sort of CFL, etc?), the CFL lighting will keep the stretch down while they veg another week. A weeks growth in the Stink system can mean 12 inches in the fast growing veg state. Consider topping, trimming accordingly to keep the final height in check as you finally move them to flower.
> 
> Here's a thought:
> 
> A weeks worth of additional veg growth can provide another round of cuts. Even if they don't fit into your Stink schedule, you can root 'em for friends. If you intend to root in the Stink system and then move them to another medium to grow out, I have found cutting out the sides and bottom of the net cup - leaving just a collar to hold the neoprene insert - allows for easy transplanting. I like to move em to Solo cups with coco. My friends can easily pot em, etc... I figure if medicine is growing everywhere, it can only help the cause!



Thanks that what i'm going to do. I have a Sunblaze 2' ft 4 bulb unit, I have 2 of each 3000k and 6500k in there. Not sure if using all 6500k bulbs would be better? I have been running the stink clone system with 135mL (per 5 gallons of water) Clonex each time and I get roots with all plants in just about 6 days, I rooted a stem with the smallest leaves and its starting to grow now and has healthly roots. I know Stink said to put them in the veg unit when they show roots but when is there enough roots or what is consider rdy for the next step?

Now for the crazy growth I can say that I have had it (3 1/2 to 6 inches a week 1600 ppm in veg) with out co2 enrichment. I thinks co2 enrichment is like stepping into the big leagues. I will soon step to the plate after this first batch.


----------



## intiminator3 (May 25, 2009)

just duck tape it!!!!


----------



## haikubutthead (May 25, 2009)

I'm back on page 35 but I'm heading this way. 

I couldn't find the 18 Gallon rubbermaid's at Home Depot or Lowes, but they are on sale through Saturday at Target for $8.

Stinkbud thanks for taking the time to do all this. Great information.

Back to the time machine.....


----------



## nuudle (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys, Im a "professional" by day, grower at night. Just wondering where all the Central Valley growers are at, has to be a shitload... All of my friends are square and only one knows I grow so it would be great to meet a few of you that are local. Where ya at????? PS... Im in Modesto Ca. 209 BABY!!!


----------



## supdro (May 25, 2009)

lionsroor i also do the same thing with my collars and nets. I have found out that is easier on the transplanting into the other system. roots can be stronger but not if you are pulling them from the nets. Not if you are using the stink system tho. from what i remember he uses 2 in nets and pots in both systems.....


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Thanks that what i'm going to do. I have a Sunblaze 2' ft 4 bulb unit, I have 2 of each 3000k and 6500k in there. Not sure if using all 6500k bulbs would be better? I have been running the stink clone system with 135mL (per 5 gallons of water) Clonex each time and I get roots with all plants in just about 6 days, I rooted a stem with the smallest leaves and its starting to grow now and has healthly roots. I know Stink said to put them in the veg unit when they show roots but when is there enough roots or what is consider rdy for the next step?
> 
> Now for the crazy growth I can say that I have had it (3 1/2 to 6 inches a week 1600 ppm in veg) with out co2 enrichment. I thinks co2 enrichment is like stepping into the big leagues. I will soon step to the plate after this first batch.


You want a fairly healthy root system... even though they may root in 6 days - you want to wait until they have established solid roots... sounds like you have a quick rooting strain - so you likely have a healthy root structure ready in 2 weeks. I monitored my first batches closely... now I look at the cuts daily but only check for roots after 2 weeks... at that time I have primordia on all and established roots on several. At 3 weeks, the whole batch is ready for veg. Many roots are down to the bottom of the tub but not quite tangled yet..

I have yet to pull a batch from veg to flower that doesn't need some root cutting.

Your personal sweet spot for your strain will vary - though waiting for an open slot in the flower room will eventually dictate your schedule for clone and veg phases.

Your mixed spectrum tubes are fine - but I think minimizing stretch is most important during veg phase - so going with all 6500K tubes may be more optimum... but don't sweat it!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> So the little one just leave them in the veg? The little ones on the top tips kind of have black spots on them too.


If ya have room in your veg unit - leave em... I know it's hard, but the most logical thing to do may be to ditch em and move on with a complete new batch... not sure how you are rolling as far as cuts are concerned.

Black spots can be hard to diagnose - often a nutrient deficiency, but it can be a mold of some type... Your case sounds like a combo of nute burn and salt build up if it is on new growth tips? - but I am certainly not certain.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> what are most people using co2 averaging per watt?.......i hit .75 per gram before i added co2 and before i started using the stink bud recipe
> now im hoping for 1 gram per watt..............seems very realistic


You are doing well with your wattage!

In a friend's 10 x 600 watt coco grow of OG with C02 - he gets about 9# - so that is .681. I think he could actually get double that growing SnowCap or some other big yielder. ...and that's just calculating lights - spending watts on AC, fans, chillers, pumps, etc too. I assume your calc is just light wattage, right? I wonder how many watts a 3 ton split unit uses? Interesting stuff to figure EXACTLY what it costs, huh?

Again - you are doing great - high above average yields!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> If ya have room in your veg unit - leave em... I know it's hard, but the most logical thing to do may be to ditch em and move on with a complete new batch... not sure how you are rolling as far as cuts are concerned.
> 
> Black spots can be hard to diagnose - often a nutrient deficiency, but it can be a mold of some type... Your case sounds like a combo of nute burn and salt build up if it is on new growth tips? - but I am certainly not certain.



Thanks for all your replies, yes the black tip is on the new growth part. I went ahead and left them into veg. 

Also i just started to flower 28 ladies. I dont have Venting set up yet and my room temp is at 80-82 is this ok for now?

Also how often do i have to refill the res?


----------



## Sure Shot (May 26, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thanks for all your replies, yes the black tip is on the new growth part. I went ahead and left them into veg.
> 
> Also i just started to flower 28 ladies. I dont have Venting set up yet and my room temp is at 80-82 is this ok for now?
> 
> Also how often do i have to refill the res?


Venting is essential.


----------



## orzz (May 26, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> ... my room temp is at 80-82 is this ok for now?


It will possibly stretch your babies. Mine have shown stretching when the temps get into the mid 80'sF.



NewHiddenGrower said:


> Also how often do i have to refill the res?


Refill when you have to to keep it full. Refill with RO or filtered water and keep an eye on the pH. Change rez every 2 to 3 weeks. I am in the 4th week of flowering and I have a 70 gallon rez that I refill every 2 to 3 days now. It feeds 2 4x4 trays.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 26, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thanks for all your replies, yes the black tip is on the new growth part. I went ahead and left them into veg.
> 
> Also i just started to flower 28 ladies. I dont have Venting set up yet and my room temp is at 80-82 is this ok for now?
> 
> Also how often do i have to refill the res?


Without enhancing your room with CO2, 80 - 82 may be a little warm... you may notice the leaf fringe curling up as it trys to remove heat. Be sure you are taking your temps from canopy level. 

Without enhancing your room with CO2, venting is necessary to bring in fresh CO2 and keep heat and humidity in check.

Res changes will vary depending upon the size of the res, the stage of plant growth, and environmental conditions. Monitor your res daily - checking PH and PPM's - and keeping at desired levels with water and/or mild nute solution. A complete res change should be performed every 2 - 3 weeks. I like to flush for 2 or 3 hours with Clearex or plain water prior to refilling the res.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 26, 2009)

Ok awesome , im going to install a wall AC unit, and duct the lights today. And get co2 sometimes this week thanks.


----------



## dagobaker (May 26, 2009)

if i was using a co2 tank i wouldnt need as much dehumdiifing or air conditioning help but the co2 generator operates way cheaper
i would be using almost a co2 tank a week at almost 20$ and have to either buy extra tanks or make the drive every week.....no way
the propane is once every 6.5 weeks (45 days) and its 14$ and its right up the street.....an extra tank only costs 30$ too........
i was more interested in the yield just with the lights.....but u make a good point
i feel like hitting a gram per watt not messing with sog style plants is a very good yield...and it seems like stink has hitting even higher than that before he added a third light........no idea what hes hitting now


----------



## dagobaker (May 26, 2009)

although im still way new to co2 ive noticed a huge difference in growth.....its going to take another month to really calculate the real difference
the one aero unit thats had co2 since the beginning has huge colas and its still at least 3 weeks away.......seems like a no brainer...... 30% to 40% more yield with little extra work........


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> although im still way new to co2 ive noticed a huge difference in growth.....its going to take another month to really calculate the real difference
> the one aero unit thats had co2 since the beginning has huge colas and its still at least 3 weeks away.......seems like a no brainer...... 30% to 40% more yield with little extra work........



So you use propane?


----------



## nadbilson (May 26, 2009)

I have a gas water heater and was wondering if i could tap into the exhaust and run it up to my grow room. Anyone tried this yet or is it a bad idea?


----------



## alsoranmike (May 26, 2009)

Dude, bad idea.

It gives off carbon MONOXIDE, and that = VERY BAD!!!!!


----------



## dagobaker (May 26, 2009)

yea propane........
only issue is heat and humidity
added a 10000 but air conditioner.....was an 8000 that was 8 years old......converted bedroom
now stinkbud heaven lol


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 26, 2009)

Post some pics! Cause i was thinking about getting a co2 tank but i read what you said and i think im gonna go with propane


----------



## LionsRoor (May 26, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> yea propane........
> only issue is heat and humidity
> added a 10000 but air conditioner.....was an 8000 that was 8 years old......converted bedroom
> now stinkbud heaven lol


Nice! ...sounds super choice! What CO2 gen are you running? Post some more of those killer pics!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 26, 2009)

nadbilson said:


> I have a gas water heater and was wondering if i could tap into the exhaust and run it up to my grow room. Anyone tried this yet or is it a bad idea?


Better yet - tap into the gas line and connect it to your CO2 gen... far and away the cheapest solution over time - no more trips to the store - way safer than propane tanks in the house (FYI - I run propane)


----------



## proheto8008 (May 26, 2009)

So it would be hard for me to read the whole thread to see it this has already been asked but here goes.

Has anyone considered switching to a vertical grow to get these kinds of yields? I feel like this isnt even alot for yield as of this point.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 26, 2009)

proheto8008 said:


> So it would be hard for me to read the whole thread to see it this has already been asked but here goes.
> 
> Has anyone considered switching to a vertical grow to get these kinds of yields? I feel like this isnt even alot for yield as of this point.


a pound was what MASTER STINK was gettig now that he has tinkered with the system some hes getting way more every 3 weeks


----------



## nadbilson (May 26, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Better yet - tap into the gas line and connect it to your CO2 gen... far and away the cheapest solution over time - no more trips to the store - way safer than propane tanks in the house (FYI - I run propane)



Sounds great till the wife see's me drilling on a gas line, that'll shut her up But I will look into it, I'm just starting off right now. I may do co2 later just depends, but thanks for the help!


----------



## dagobaker (May 26, 2009)

all electric house.......so no go......but i get a huge discount since i heat through electric and my bills can go crazy and no one notices......hell my bill this winter wasnt any more than the year before and i added 2000 watts of lights....they give off so much heat i dont need to heat the living room lol
anyone who questions the stink setup needs to rethink
his last yield was 27 oz off of 2000 watts...........do the math .......my bad math gets me at 1.2 ish grams per watt....... i know if he hits 23 oz its a gram per watt and he is over that .......how many can hit 1.2 grams per watt?............and is willing to help the masses


----------



## Jagermaster (May 26, 2009)

Anybody have trouble with the rubbermaid lids leaking/dripping down the side of the reservoir? I didn't have any issues until a week ago (I started my system March 20th) I've tried running a bead of silicone along the lid where it touches the tub, put sticky window insulation around the top, but I still get leaks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 27, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Anybody have trouble with the rubbermaid lids leaking/dripping down the side of the reservoir? I didn't have any issues until a week ago (I started my system March 20th) I've tried running a bead of silicone along the lid where it touches the tub, put sticky window insulation around the top, but I still get leaks. Any help would be appreciated.



Hey bro you gotta fix the angle of the sprayers its the only way.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 27, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Anybody have trouble with the rubbermaid lids leaking/dripping down the side of the reservoir?


I used pipe wrap tape... take a 2" roll, line it up so one side of the tape touches the rubbermaid. Most of the tape is towards the inside of the rez. Trim the rounded corners. Then when you put the lid on the tape provides the seal with the lid to stop the leaking. 

I trim just enough of the tape on the outside holes to get the net pots in. Or if you are not using them leave the tape.

Hope this helps!

If you need a pic, let me know.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 27, 2009)

I found that the nutes build up under neath the lid. This is gully that gets filled with the nutes and water. Wipe that dry along with the top around the rubbermaid containers and you should be fine. I get leaks every couple of weeks. Simple cleaning of the lid and top of the tub always work for me.


----------



## StinkBud (May 27, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> how far away do some of u put a 1000 w air cooled light from the top of ur plants


18-24" put your hand over the plants for a minute. It should feel warm but not hot.


----------



## StinkBud (May 27, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I just order another ballast and reflector but it won't be here until the end of the week. Could I just move the veg unit out to the flower unit ( under the 600w HPS ) during the flower on time, just before the light turns off I move it too the clone/veg room to get another 6 extra hours of light to keep them in veg stage. Will that do until the end of the week?


The res is too big to move around every day. I would just go down to Wally's and pick up some $7 shop lights.


----------



## StinkBud (May 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> my bad math gets me at 1.2 ish grams per watt....... i know if he hits 23 oz its a gram per watt and he is over that


Grams per watt is interesting but not that important in the long run. Let me explain...

I just harvest 20oz. of the dankest bud you could ever imagine. I'm not sure what bud is worth in your area but around here the black market value is about $300 an ounce. Even though I don't sell it, that's what's it's worth.

20 X $300 = $6000 every three weeks. Adding a 1000W light will raise your power bill about $40. 

I used to get a lot more popcorn buds on the lower branches with just 2-1000W lights. Since I added the 1000W MH virtually all the buds are dense and tight. The top buds are also much more dense and heavy.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 27, 2009)

Exactly why i am adding a 1000 watt mh soon. 4 600 watters covers the canopy great, but the amount of underdeveloped bud below will justify the price. But around here the electricity must be alot higher..i pay around $500 a month with 4 600 watters, ac, dehumi, houshold etc... adding a 1000 will jump me up to $600 a month... Now if i can figure out the best place to put it, it will need to be cooled, and its already pretty crowded in there with all the venting?


----------



## Amoeba (May 27, 2009)

Holy shit that's a pretty high electric bill!


----------



## southern homegrower (May 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> 18-24" put your hand over the plants for a minute. It should feel warm but not hot.


thanks ur allot of help


----------



## southern homegrower (May 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Exactly why i am adding a 1000 watt mh soon. 4 600 watters covers the canopy great, but the amount of underdeveloped bud below will justify the price. But around here the electricity must be alot higher..i pay around $500 a month with 4 600 watters, ac, dehumi, houshold etc... adding a 1000 will jump me up to $600 a month... Now if i can figure out the best place to put it, it will need to be cooled, and its already pretty crowded in there with all the venting?


what do u pay per kwh? mine is a little under $ 0.12 a kwh


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 27, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> what do u pay per kwh? mine is a little under $ 0.12 a kwh


I dont know exactly..ive tried to figure it out a few times but theres different baseline costs per kwh when you go over the alotted wattage.. ive been averaging 2,500 kwh per month.. baseline is 630 kwh at .04363. and it goes up dramaticly the more i use. over 200% and it jumps to .23818. expensive.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 27, 2009)

dirthawker . 630 kwh. ho uses that little bit of elctric! before i started my use was 1341 kwh that was the hottest time of the year though. least was 1113 kwh


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 27, 2009)

Any buddies out there not have co2 and finished a harvest in the stink system. Outcome? I want to get a boost bucket/or Dry ice in a Styrofoam cooler. Its cheap and I can make 3 pounds last about 5-6 days. I just want to see if it would change anything just too help with this crop. But I also know that I have some much taller plants then what is suppose to be used in the system. I'm trying to aim for a pound with the first crop with out co2. ( taller plants more mj in theory)


----------



## LionsRoor (May 27, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Anybody have trouble with the rubbermaid lids leaking/dripping down the side of the reservoir? I didn't have any issues until a week ago (I started my system March 20th) I've tried running a bead of silicone along the lid where it touches the tub, put sticky window insulation around the top, but I still get leaks. Any help would be appreciated.


Yeah - I like all the other suggestions too!

My two cents on the subject:

I use Frost King brand (this brand works the best), EPDM Rubber Weatherseal self stick tape - comes in white, gray - and probably black though our Depot does not have. The model numbers are V27W and v27G, it is 15mm x 8mm in 10' lengths. Install one piece around the top of the Rubbermaid container (not the lid), joining in the center of the handle section of the tub. I replace this seal after 2 or 3 clone or veg sessions.

Below is a picture of similar EPDM weatherseal from MD in black, this brand also works, but it is slightly thicker (though the specs do not reveal this), but does not last as long.

No matter what you do - you should be prepared for leaks... maybe not a good idea to run our systems on nice wood floors, or carpeting!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 27, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I dont know exactly..ive tried to figure it out a few times but theres different baseline costs per kwh when you go over the alotted wattage.. ive been averaging 2,500 kwh per month.. baseline is 630 kwh at .04363. and it goes up dramaticly the more i use. over 200% and it jumps to .23818. expensive.


Yo Dirt - sounds like we pay similar rates... I use alot of power before the grow so I am tiered to death too


----------



## LionsRoor (May 27, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Any buddies out there not have co2 and finished a harvest in the stink system. Outcome? I want to get a boost bucket/or Dry ice in a Styrofoam cooler. Its cheap and I can make 3 pounds last about 5-6 days. I just want to see if it would change anything just too help with this crop. But I also know that I have some much taller plants then what is suppose to be used in the system. I'm trying to aim for a pound with the first crop with out co2. ( taller plants more mj in theory)


Hey Bro - I am just about to harvest a couple 'sans CO2' batches.... well pretty much without CO2. I was gassing them to start, but had some nute issues running 2 strains, and the CO2 seemed to be compounding the issue. This was also a new room and I had some other environmental issues to dial in - so I temporarily moved my CO2 gen to another location. I will be running it now for my 3rd and 4th batches.

I won't get close to a pound per unit this round - sorry to say - but I learned alot from these first two batches, and I believe a pound can be had without CO2 - especially with a high yielding strain, though I will not bother trying to find out. The good news is, the harvest I do have - OG and Headband - looks stellar! I will let you know the final outcome.


----------



## Jagermaster (May 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - I like all the other suggestions too!
> 
> My two cents on the subject:
> 
> ...


Thank God for this forum. Thanks aero, newhiddengrower, lionsroor and maybetommorrow. 
Thanks for the specs on the insulation lion, I will probably try a little of the methods. 
Luckily I'm on cement floors downstairs, so, I just have to dump the little cups that fill up while I'm at work. 
I'll report back with some results.
Thanks again. 

Hey Maybe, I think I'm on about the same schedule as you. I should finish up first week of July or so (without Co2). I only had 2 of my original 6 seeds turn out with meat curtains, but they each have their own 600W HPS and reservoir. LOL. Both White Rhinos. Both looking good, starting to really bunch up with hairs/growth at the bud sites. 
Good luck bro.


----------



## jnyce1320 (May 28, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - I like all the other suggestions too!
> 
> My two cents on the subject:
> 
> ...


aye cuz... i have the same blue res and light still gets thru and now im having that smily goo problem. find away to block light from getting and and keep some hygrozyme on deck...


----------



## Aeroweed (May 28, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> No matter what you do - you should be prepared for leaks... maybe not a good idea to run our systems on nice wood floors, or carpeting!


Now you tell me!


----------



## peu4000 (May 28, 2009)

Ok, does this system sound ok?

I'll have a cloner/veg system under some CFLs that I have (276w daylight), and a single flowering system with 2 posts, 2 holes in each and a 400w HPS . I am going to use each arm for different stages of flowering. Without CO2 is it resonable to expect an Oz per plant?


----------



## nadbilson (May 28, 2009)

peu4000 said:


> Ok, does this system sound ok?
> 
> I'll have a cloner/veg system under some CFLs that I have (276w daylight), and a single flowering system with 2 posts, 2 holes in each and a 400w HPS . I am going to use each arm for different stages of flowering. Without CO2 is it resonable to expect an Oz per plant?


Some guys will use a gallon jug with water, yeast, and sugar to provide co2. It's in the faq at the top of the page.


----------



## dagobaker (May 29, 2009)

ok going with aero and co2 and romulus genetics i have doubled almost tripled my size of buds from hempy (vermiculite and perlite with hydro nutes)
here are a few pics
my advice is to invest in the cloner and the best genetics u can afford
then add a veg........and then a flowering unit
add co2 (either tank or generator) and u will be on your way to an amazing harvest


----------



## dagobaker (May 29, 2009)

these are over 12 inches only halfway through the flowering process.....and as big as my forearm (im not small either lol)
i expect them to double in the next 4 weeks also........
imagine having a 1 oz dried cola alone


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 29, 2009)

Nice buds Dago! I have a pretty good harvest coming up soon too.
These are at day 49. 2 weeks left. 

I have a question that im sure has been talked about before... how do you go about transplanting from the stink veg unit, into outdoor pots with soil?


----------



## whysohigh (May 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Nice buds Dago! I have a pretty good harvest coming up soon too.
> These are at day 49. 2 weeks left.
> 
> I have a question that im sure has been talked about before... how do you go about transplanting from the stink veg unit, into outdoor pots with soil?


ive sold lots of clones to guys who put them in dirt, they just dig a small hole in the dirt for the roots and the 2"net pot. ive never heard of any one having one die, and ive got some pretty dumb friends lol


----------



## oneeyejedi (May 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Exactly why i am adding a 1000 watt mh soon. 4 600 watters covers the canopy great, but the amount of underdeveloped bud below will justify the price. But around here the electricity must be alot higher..i pay around $500 a month with 4 600 watters, ac, dehumi, houshold etc... adding a 1000 will jump me up to $600 a month... Now if i can figure out the best place to put it, it will need to be cooled, and its already pretty crowded in there with all the venting?


I have just replaced my 1000w reflectors with growzilla reflectors wich allow mh along with hps in same unit solved my space issues.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

Hey im lacking clones, could i take clones from plants that are flowering for 4 days?


----------



## pelzroo (May 29, 2009)

"Hey im lacking clones, could i take clones from plants that are flowering for 4 days?"

yes cuttings can be taken 4 days in, no problem.


----------



## GanjaAL (May 29, 2009)

Hey all was wondering if anyone has the know how on how to put all the 600+ pgs. to pdf so we can download it to our pc's just in case this site goes down again.... please.

I would do it but lack the know how.

Great thread and hope to contribute on my DIY Chiller for the Stinkbud system.


----------



## cao (May 29, 2009)

^somewhere between pages 70-77 has everything in .pdf


----------



## Aeroweed (May 29, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Hey all was wondering if anyone has the know how on how to put all the 600+ pgs. to pdf so we can download it to our pc's just in case this site goes down again.... please.


Shrike made the PDF of the first 500 pages... Here's the link

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TAZPYTN


----------



## GanjaAL (May 29, 2009)

thanks guys. perfect!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok going with aero and co2 and romulus genetics i have doubled almost tripled my size of buds from hempy (vermiculite and perlite with hydro nutes)
> here are a few pics
> my advice is to invest in the cloner and the best genetics u can afford
> then add a veg........and then a flowering unit
> add co2 (either tank or generator) and u will be on your way to an amazing harvest


Yeah! Wow - lookin' good!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Nice buds Dago! I have a pretty good harvest coming up soon too.
> These are at day 49. 2 weeks left.
> 
> I have a question that im sure has been talked about before... how do you go about transplanting from the stink veg unit, into outdoor pots with soil?


Good job, Dirt - killer as always!

If you plan ahead - I like to cut away all of the net pot except the collar section - for transplanting to soil this makes the job a piece of cake... otherwise - just take the neoprene sleeve off and leave the net cup when you transplant. I have torn the cups off of rooted clones too - they survived though they took a couple weeks to get back on track.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 29, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> If you plan ahead - I like to cut away all of the net pot except the collar section -


That's a great idea for clones in RR plugs that don't fit the 2" net pots!

Another great Lion suggestion


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

peu4000 said:


> Ok, does this system sound ok?
> 
> I'll have a cloner/veg system under some CFLs that I have (276w daylight), and a single flowering system with 2 posts, 2 holes in each and a 400w HPS . I am going to use each arm for different stages of flowering. Without CO2 is it resonable to expect an Oz per plant?


Yes 1 oz per plant is possible for sure! Depending upon the strain, genetics, and other environmental conditions, you could yield more - though sharing a res with plants in different stages of flowering, may present issues... particularly where the flush is concerned.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Thank God for this forum. Thanks aero, newhiddengrower, lionsroor and maybetommorrow.
> Thanks for the specs on the insulation lion, I will probably try a little of the methods.
> Luckily I'm on cement floors downstairs, so, I just have to dump the little cups that fill up while I'm at work.
> I'll report back with some results.
> ...


Wow - I love how those work for single plants.... nice, clean setup!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 29, 2009)

Now I just gotta figure out how to hook this up...

I got 2 used IceBoxes, and a 1/4 hp chiller today, along with some other killer stuff... Thank You Craigs List kiss-ass

I'm told I need a regular pump (circulate) and a sump pump to lift the H2O. 

I have this pump sitting in my tool shed, doing nothing but collecting dust. http://www.goulds-pump.net/goulds-SP025V.html

It looks like its a 1/4 HP pump... will I blow the fittings off the IceBox's with this thing? I can't find the GPH anywhere on the pump... Ok to use?

I have the instruction sheets from the IceBox, and they are vague about rez sizes and only show one pump in the diagrams... 


This is the chiller I got 
http://www.sunleaves.net/detail.asp?sku=SA210


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

jnyce1320 said:


> aye cuz... i have the same blue res and light still gets thru and now im having that smily goo problem. find away to block light from getting and and keep some hygrozyme on deck...


Thanks for the heads up on that! I have heard of others experiencing light leaks with the dark blue Rubbermaid tubs. I think I may use less light than you, or I have simply been lucky! I have not had a problem yet (knock on wood) with 6 full clone batches and 3 veg batches. Over the cloner I use a simple 2 x 24" shop light with CoolWhite tubes - set about 10 inches above the lid. For veg, I use a 4 x 2' T5 light setup - that I never put closer than 18" or so to the Rubbermaid lid. During veg, so much of the tub is shaded by foliage, that very little light seems to penetrate the lid.

While light is most often the catalyst for algae-based sludge, slime, etc, there are other issues that can arise from contaminated surfaces. Block the light, but be sure all your containers are clean as possible too. I know, I am anal when it comes to germs and bacteria, but I truly believe that cleanliness contributes to bigger yields and helps to ward off unwanted issues.

Yeah - Hygrozyme sounds like good stuff - thanks - I will try it.

In the pic below, the clones are at day 5 - taken from the veg plants on the right which are at day 18.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

As I near the end of my first two flower batches with the Stink system, I was looking over some pics... I managed to get 3 shots of the same plant of OG at day 1, day 25, and day 57 of flower. This particular plant will certainly yield an ounce+. The net trellis in the first shot is placed about 12", the third shot at day 57, the same plant is over 5 feet!

Thanks, Stink - you are the man!


----------



## thinkhigh (May 29, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey im lacking clones, could i take clones from plants that are flowering for 4 days?


I have a cutting that was cut from a plant 5 weeks into flowering. It took a while for it to grow roots and to convert back to veg. but it is healthy and growing nicely. So your answer is yes. A couple of days in flowering is fine.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

Hey Stinkers - I'm just finishing up a complete cycle for my first two flower units. I went with triple post units that each hold 18 plants. Here are a few shots at day 58. I could have gone longer but we need medicine ASAP.

I like this first pic - shows 2 flower batches with a veg batch in the background... artsy!

I've been flushing a little over a week... one batch with Clearex, the other with Sweet.

Thanks again, Stink - and to all the rest of you... could not have done it without you!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Stinkers - I'm just finishing up a complete cycle for my first two flower units. I went with triple post units that each hold 18 plants. Here are a few shots at day 58. I could have gone longer but we need medicine ASAP.
> 
> I like this first pic - shows 2 flower batches with a veg batch in the background... artsy!
> 
> ...



They look awesome, post us about the yield!!!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

Thank God for this forum... and all the great people.


But problem keeps coming.

I have a wall AC unit i installed but it keeps leaking water all over the place. 

why does it leak water and how do i stop it?


----------



## Flyboy420 (May 29, 2009)

hey everyone, im back. i have been away for awhile . well anyways my lease is up on monday , and im deciding if i want to move into a house with my friend (i would consider him more a school acquaintance that has the benefit of smoking with me to pass the time, or i move into a 1 bedroom apartment.
my other question is if i move into a 1 bedroom apartment, can anyone tell me if this would be a good idea to have my own little grow op, only 1 600 watt hps and assorted fans and stinks system. inside either a tent, or a metal cabinet or a closet grow. im kinda stoned right now and its taking me 10 minutes to write all of this and not to sound like an idiot . heheh. well i dont want to hijack the thread, so if you want to answer my question can you send me a message with your answer with hopefully an experience or lead me in the right direction. i would appreciate it ,thanks . 
-jj


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

The flowering system takes up alot of room i dont think your apartment will have enough room unless you use the living room or bedroom.

The cloner/veg is great though


----------



## LionsRoor (May 29, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thank God for this forum... and all the great people.
> 
> 
> But problem keeps coming.
> ...


Tilt it!

Wall unit - as in window unit, right? They must be mounted so they tilt towards the outside - so the water runs out the back, rather than inside. Note - this water will contain odors that can be detected by trained dogs. For most window units, it is hard to capture the waste water within the room, as there is not a proper run off valve - but it is sometimes possible. This makes for a more secure and efficient system - as the run off is good 0 ppm water that you can reuse.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Tilt it!
> 
> Wall unit - as in window unit, right? They must be mounted so they tilt towards the outside - so the water runs out the back, rather than inside. Note - this water will contain odors that can be detected by trained dogs. For most window units, it is hard to capture the waste water within the room, as there is not a proper run off valve - but it is sometimes possible. This makes for a more secure and efficient system - as the run off is good 0 ppm water that you can reuse.



the problem is that the back of the AC is my hall way!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 29, 2009)

hmm maybe you should just collect it if you can in a tote or somethin ......doesnt your hallway get hot as hell?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> hmm maybe you should just collect it if you can in a tote or somethin ......doesnt your hallway get hot as hell?



yeah it gets hot, whats a tote?


----------



## LionsRoor (May 30, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Now I just gotta figure out how to hook this up...
> 
> I got 2 used IceBoxes, and a 1/4 hp chiller today, along with some other killer stuff... Thank You Craigs List kiss-ass
> 
> ...


Hey Aero - nice score on CL!

I thought I replied to this earlier - and went to add something and could not find my post - I must have klutzy fingered it...

You are right - only one pump is necessary, but your 1/4 hp pump is too big. Good news is - something relatively small will work; 250 to 1000 GPH at 8 - 10 head feet... I think an EcoPlus 1056 or 633 would work well.

Start with a 40-50 gallon trash can for res, though your 1/4 chiller could support bigger. There is a sweet spot for chiller/res size for every application. In general, the largest body of water your chiller can effectively cool, will give the best performance.

You gotta post some pics for us... I want to use one of those IceBox's to cool my tent by hooking one up to a lower intake duct of the tent.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 30, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thank God for this forum... and all the great people.
> 
> 
> But problem keeps coming.
> ...


NHG... I found this page about A/C units & venting the heat out of the room. In your case out of the hallway... once you make the back box I'm sure it would be easy to make a drain for the water.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 30, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> You are right - only one pump is necessary, but your 1/4 hp pump is too big.


LOL I kinda thought it might be too much pressure, since it has 1 1/4" fittings 

I like your other idea for cooling the tent with an icebox. Much cheaper to cool the water than using AC...

I'm on my way over for the trim party!


----------



## andyman (May 30, 2009)

Hey guy/gals I have one in flowering that seems to be a little herm. should I keep the clones I made of it before it flowerd or trash them also. I allready killed it but didnt know if it ment that the clones would be herms also. 
thanks for the help


----------



## southern homegrower (May 30, 2009)

tops of my plants are turning yellow i think it is zinc prob. 6 days into flower/ph is5.9/ec is2.71. 18 gal aero tub/ nutes used pureblendgrow 18 tbls/bloom18 tbls/ liquid karma36 tsp/calmag36 tsp. can any one give me some advice on what to do


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone's flowering units leak from the back???

EG


Back --- > []___________] ____ < reservoir


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 30, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Does anyone's flowering units leak from the back???
> 
> EG
> 
> ...


Ive had that happen before, its probably the cap. Run a beed of glue nice and thick around the outside of the cap ..that should stop the leak.


----------



## chongers (May 30, 2009)

I've had my end caps leak too, so I turned my water off to that system for ~ 2 hours, removed offending end cap and re siliconed it. 2 hours seemed to be long enough for the goo too dry and the plants didn't notice


----------



## dagobaker (May 30, 2009)

im thinking about putting my veg plants that are at 16 inches into 12/12 inside the veg unit for a week before going into the flowering unit and letting them finish a week sooner.....maybe 2 weeks before and finishing my widow in 6 weeks......how about this idea?.....i want to turn these over faster than ever
ive been using veg nutes the first 2 weeks and getting crazy growth......very good idea skunk


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ive had that happen before, its probably the cap. Run a beed of glue nice and thick around the outside of the cap ..that should stop the leak.



What kind of glue?


----------



## thinkhigh (May 30, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> tops of my plants are turning yellow i think it is zinc prob. 6 days into flower/ph is5.9/ec is2.71. 18 gal aero tub/ nutes used pureblendgrow 18 tbls/bloom18 tbls/ liquid karma36 tsp/calmag36 tsp. can any one give me some advice on what to do


 
You should not be using the same amount of grow and bloom. If your are flowering you should more bloom than grow. Hope this helps.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

Stinkbud has a new flowering set up!!! lets ask him to share the blue print!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its so much better than the first one!!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/76827-my-new-aero-nft-design.html


----------



## thinkhigh (May 30, 2009)

If he does then I think I must have overlooked it.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 30, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> What kind of glue?


PVC pipe glue..the same kind you use to glue everything together....I had it happen too..i just reglued the outside and it never leaked again.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 30, 2009)

thanks . i think i went off what the nute jug called for


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> PVC pipe glue..the same kind you use to glue everything together....I had it happen too..i just reglued the outside and it never leaked again.



i used this
http://www.pvcfittingsdirect.com/_e/Glue_and_Primer/product/878118/Weld_On_Primer_Purple_P_70_Surface_Prep.htm

and it still leaked


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 30, 2009)

I think thats primer? you need the regular pvc glue..they have rows and rows of it at home depot.


----------



## robotninja (May 30, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Stinkbud has a new flowering set up!!! lets ask him to share the blue print!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its so much better than the first one!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/76827-my-new-aero-nft-design.html


The date on that thread is 05-27-2008, very old post. This thread is his most up to date system.


----------



## dagobaker (May 30, 2009)

After running this system with botincare nutes with co2 you have reached the pinnacle
Add great genetics. Reach the gram per watt ultimate achievement


----------



## robotninja (May 30, 2009)

How much higher does Co2 allow your temps to go? I'm floating at 76-80 degrees on average. Is it possible to run Co2 without the aid of AC? Just exhaust every few hours or so?


----------



## andyman (May 30, 2009)

andyman said:


> Hey guy/gals I have one in flowering that seems to be a little herm. should I keep the clones I made of it before it flowerd or trash them also. I allready killed it but didnt know if it ment that the clones would be herms also.
> thanks for the help


 
any takers


----------



## robotninja (May 30, 2009)

andyman said:


> any takers


Well, common sense tells me, yes the clones will also either be hermies, or have a much higher chance of turning hermie later on in their life.

Either way, I wouldn't use em...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 30, 2009)

i have battled the god/goddess hermaprhoditeee many times ....he/she is not to be fucked with ....i just had a very serious hermy prob ...it was my fault tho ..cause twice before i have seen hermaphroditic offspring from my seeded weed ....also i have cloned a hermy and had the trait go right with it ......


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 30, 2009)

I have 9 bubba kush plants 10 inches tall in a veg unit. They are not going into my flower room. OG kush will fill my next available flower unit. 
I am thinking of taking all 9 of these bubba and ziptye them loosely together, bury them with there longass roots and stick them in a half wine barrel with foxfarm nutes, horseshit, and perlite. Water them with my reservoir changes and see what happends.

thoughts?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I have 9 bubba kush plants 10 inches tall in a veg unit. They are not going into my flower room. OG kush will fill my next available flower unit.
> I am thinking of taking all 9 of these bubba and ziptye them loosely together, bury them with there longass roots and stick them in a half wine barrel with foxfarm nutes, horseshit, and perlite. Water them with my reservoir changes and see what happends.
> 
> thoughts?



Sounds good to me, funny little story about dumping the rez leftovers. I had a huge yellow patch in my back yard from the dogs pissing in the same spots. So I was like what the hell I dump it on that spot along with some hole the dogs dug. I seeded the dog holes and left the yellow grass alone. Next time I go to dump the rez and HOLY COW The yellow grass is now rich and growing like mad, the dog holes are now death traps. I fell twice just cutting the damn grass. 

Give it a try whats the worse thats going to happen it works?!?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I have 9 bubba kush plants 10 inches tall in a veg unit. They are not going into my flower room. OG kush will fill my next available flower unit.
> I am thinking of taking all 9 of these bubba and ziptye them loosely together, bury them with there longass roots and stick them in a half wine barrel with foxfarm nutes, horseshit, and perlite. Water them with my reservoir changes and see what happends.
> 
> thoughts?


I would not use the horse shit unless it was aged as it may burn the tender roots. I use aged chicken shit composted. Since your Bubba are in veg are they close to flowering? I would use some PK organics to go with those other materials like green sand, high P bat guano, etc. But hell yea I think its a great idea.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I think thats primer? you need the regular pvc glue..they have rows and rows of it at home depot.


For the best seal - use the primer - and the PVC cement. The primer is critical for a water-tight seal. The primer actually eats into the PVC, allowing the glue to weld the PVC parts together. I like to use clear primer, harder to find but so much cleaner looking than the purple, blue, or gray stuff you find at most hardware stores. Lather the primer on first - coating both the outer edge and end of the post and the cap. Then lather on the PVC cement over the same surfaces. This all happens in less than 30 seconds. After gluing the cap, use a hair dye bottle filled with PVC cement, or similar applicator to fill the gap between the post and the cap. Let dry for 30 minutes to an hour, and then fill the gap again. The capped posts need to dry for 24 - 72 hours; until the odor is gone. Don't try to use PVC cement on a live flower unit that is leaking.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 31, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I have 9 bubba kush plants 10 inches tall in a veg unit. They are not going into my flower room. OG kush will fill my next available flower unit.
> I am thinking of taking all 9 of these bubba and ziptye them loosely together, bury them with there longass roots and stick them in a half wine barrel with foxfarm nutes, horseshit, and perlite. Water them with my reservoir changes and see what happends.
> 
> thoughts?


Just use a good soil... taking the time to adjust and PH your res changes before watering with it, will reward you big time... it is a bit of a hassle - but it makes a big diff - IMHO.

I drain my res into 5 gallon jugs to use when needed outdoors... (store in a cool, dark, place) It's nice to get 2 uses out of your nutes!


----------



## Aeroweed (May 31, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> What kind of glue?


I usually use "red hot blue glue" you don't need primer... BUT it is ugly as a finished product... So ugly in fact that I painted my flower unit stand with chrome paint 


For the flower unit end caps, I used a bunch of silicone... I think that was what Stink had written in the plans... It's holding well


----------



## thecholochef (May 31, 2009)

yo stink & all u stinkers how goes it? quick question for u stink, i saw a couple pages back somewhere that you are tryin to experiment with growing trees.. u also mentioned using 5gal buckets.. can u elaborate on how u would set them up? i too have been looking into trees for a while, and so far came up with a 6" round pvc tube, connected to something called a Spee-d Drain or someshit.. the spee-d drain connects to the pipe and has a premade hole for a 4" net pot... i will try and find pics and post em not sure if ur following my idea.. 


Chef


----------



## andyman (May 31, 2009)

ive got lilac bushes in my cloner and they have root nubs. Im planning on trying trees too. also doing an outdoor aero using small pumps in large buckets so each one is indivedual (sp). this way you can dial in the nuits per plant/strain

it took like 2 weeks to get root nubs on my lilacs and about 3 for my blackberry or rasberry cutting.


----------



## jaxon1080 (May 31, 2009)

I have a question that might have been answered but here it is anyway. I recieved my clones in rockwool cubes and try to remove as much of the medium as possible without damaging the new root system but when the sprayers are on the rockwool retains the water obviously but is this going to give me root rot or overwatering? the tips are curling under after 3 days.


----------



## .PEZ. (May 31, 2009)

StinkBud

I have been looking into designing/manufacturing a perpetual aeroponics garden.

As a member of a non-profit collective, I am looking to be able to set up patient-grows for those in need.

I would like to know if you would be interested in discussing this further as I have many thoughts and Ideas.


----------



## peu4000 (May 31, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yes 1 oz per plant is possible for sure! Depending upon the strain, genetics, and other environmental conditions, you could yield more - though sharing a res with plants in different stages of flowering, may present issues... particularly where the flush is concerned.


Oh man, I completely over looked that. Thanks.


----------



## ifixbax (May 31, 2009)

Coleman makes a small propane heater called a procat.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5053A751&categoryid=3000&brand=

It is a catalytic heater that is designed for inside use. Has a platinum catalyst to produce no carbon MONOXIDE, but all carbon DIOXIDE (CO2).

Opinions needed on if this will work in a small grow room, up to 8x8x8 (512 cu ft) and if this would be cheaper than using a CO2 tank. Puts out 3,000 BTU that I think can be offset by A/C.

TIA


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> Coleman makes a small propane heater called a procat.
> 
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5053A751&categoryid=3000&brand=
> 
> ...


do not use camping gear in your tent, its unsafe to leave an open flame with these
(the link isn't working)


----------



## ifixbax (May 31, 2009)

I agree in general about an open flame, but then is that not what greenhouse type gas/propane CO2 generators are?

Here is the link again. 

The question remains... Will this generate enough CO2 for a 500 cu ft room?

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5053A751&categoryid=3000&brand=


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> I agree in general about an open flame, but then is that not what greenhouse type gas/propane CO2 generators are?


(link still didn't work, or the server hangs)

only similarity is they both run an open flame, that where it end though!
you can theoretically get the Co2 from a lighter, just to illustrate the differences
a camping flame should work under harsh conditions, a Co2 generating flame
must be precisely controlled in order to produce efficient Co2 to you grow space
most Co2 gen also have some sort of cooling option to them due to the access heat they generate
and some sort of tip over shout off

FYI, its only the blue flame portion that generates the Co2, the rest generates heat
this is why a precise control is needed to run an application like this


your an out the box thinker, you should know better there are boundaries you don't cross to save few bucks, 
this is where life will be at risk to save no more than $200 - $300, think about it carefully


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 31, 2009)

Anyone tried the co2 buckets? Do they work?


----------



## skeet420 (May 31, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room
> 
> 
> Yeah I was wondering if you pull out the whole net pot with the plant, that is what i figured you do, or take the plant out of the pot.
> ...


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 31, 2009)

Boost bucket are great and work from everyone that I know that has one. If you have a smaller/ sealed room then for sure the boost bucket will do, can't say they are going to give you a steady constant output of co2 but you should make sure to have it hooked up to your light cause co2 is not needed at night. You would keep it on if you have all your units in one sealed room.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 31, 2009)

skeet420 said:


> StinkBud said:
> 
> 
> > When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room
> ...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 31, 2009)

jaxon1080 said:


> I have a question that might have been answered but here it is anyway. I recieved my clones in rockwool cubes and try to remove as much of the medium as possible without damaging the new root system but when the sprayers are on the rockwool retains the water obviously but is this going to give me root rot or overwatering? the tips are curling under after 3 days.


i leave mine in the rock wool w/no ill efects if your tips are curling up its to much heat 
if they curl down to much nuites
hope this helps


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (May 31, 2009)

hey stinkbuds
co2 tank and controler is the best way to go 
its easy and simple


----------



## dagobaker (May 31, 2009)

i normally try to run from 83 to 86 with co2


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 31, 2009)

Ok i finally built it ...just need to make a few holes for pvc fence post to drain into 

i used a 35 gallon rez ....and usually fill those about 25 gallons worth 

i have used them in past for 3x3 ebb and flow trays 

anyways i dont have a timer yet ...and i know i have asked before but will i be ok with running sprayers constantly (just until i get timer like 2 weeks ) 

the transplants are coming from my rainforest that runs constantly 

thank you stinkbud this system was a cinch to make ...and i believe its gonna kick ass


----------



## skeet420 (May 31, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> skeet420 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the handy parts of using the stink system, is you never have to transplant. Move the whole net pot to the next unit. And when you harvest you might be able to keep some net pots but the sleeves are one plant only
> ...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 31, 2009)

click on my album link below ...for some reason i cant add to posts ....


----------



## Delusional (May 31, 2009)

I suggest reading a bit more of the thread.

The neoprene collar is simply a rubber\foam like material, the same material used in wetsuits. It not only keeps your sprayers from soaking your floor (sealing the unit) it holds your plants in place. As the plant grows, it will stretch and allow the stalk to take up the room it requires. Not rocket science 

Again, spend some time reading the thread. Plenty of good info here. Enjoy





*



















*


----------



## GravesKeeper420 (Jun 1, 2009)

hi stink, what are your thoughts on doing a scrog method on your system? Im fascinated by your system but i love the scrog method and want to incorporate them both. What do u think??


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey delu i see that you skipped veg time and went straight into flowering, how did the yield turn out?


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you bibtimer but i diluted my nutes low .ppm i dont know. my timer is 15 on 15 off i am changing to nft timer but my concern is solely if the rockwool will saturate the roots and cause problems


----------



## Delusional (Jun 1, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Hey delu i see that you skipped veg time and went straight into flowering, how did the yield turn out?


They're autos, I just put them right into the rails along with some other strains that will be ready when they are.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 1, 2009)

jaxon1080 said:


> thank you bibtimer but i diluted my nutes low .ppm i dont know. my timer is 15 on 15 off i am changing to nft timer but my concern is solely if the rockwool will saturate the roots and cause problems


Using rapid rooter plugs, and or rockwool will not hurt your plants. I started from seed, with rapidrooter plugs. They just go right into the net pot. I've had no problems yet with using rapid rooter plugs in stink system.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I've had no problems yet with using rapid rooter plugs in stink system.


+1

Mine are in RR & RW, no problems.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I have 9 bubba kush plants 10 inches tall in a veg unit. They are not going into my flower room. OG kush will fill my next available flower unit.
> I am thinking of taking all 9 of these bubba and ziptye them loosely together, bury them with there longass roots and stick them in a half wine barrel with foxfarm nutes, horseshit, and perlite. Water them with my reservoir changes and see what happends.
> 
> thoughts?


Here is how to do it...

Buy a large square pot. Fill the bottom about 1/4 of the way with Hydroton grow rocks. Put 4 1/2" pvc pipes in each corner of the pot running from the top to the bottom. These will let air down to the roots.

Cover the Hydroton with stainless steel window screen material. Now mix 1/2 good quality soil and 1/2 pearlite and fill the pot.

There you go...It's kind of a hybrid hydro system because the water drains so fast. You need to water everyday or have some sort of a sprinkler system set up.

Use the same nutrients that you do for your hydro stuff. Watering with your left over nutes works great!

The bigger the pot, the bigger the plant!

Have fun bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2009)

GravesKeeper420 said:


> hi stink, what are your thoughts on doing a scrog method on your system? Im fascinated by your system but i love the scrog method and want to incorporate them both. What do u think??


There are already some StinkBuddies trying the scrog method with success. They just tied up some netting to the supports.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2009)

robotninja said:


> How much higher does Co2 allow your temps to go? I'm floating at 76-80 degrees on average. Is it possible to run Co2 without the aid of AC? Just exhaust every few hours or so?


85 degrees is best with CO2. I tried running higher temps but my plants didn't like it at all.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> Coleman makes a small propane heater called a procat.
> 
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5053A751&categoryid=3000&brand=
> 
> ...


No Way! The only way you could get away with using a heater for CO2 is if you live in Alaska and are growing in your garage in January.

Trust me on this, a CO2 tank is the only way to go, especially in the Summer!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Anyone tried the co2 buckets? Do they work?


Don't waste your time on buckets, use a tank instead.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm using a generator with success and I don't have vented lights either
I have a 50 pint dehumidifier and 10000 btu air conditioner. It keeps it at 85 no problem. Even the hottest days
And I can dial in any humidity level
I'm running 3-600 + 2-400. In a 10 x 12 foot room
Running 8 stink bud flower units in there for 80 total plants. 5 each 4 foot post
7 plants are too many 4 me


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 1, 2009)

yes im just curious but what is the specs on your cloner?


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 1, 2009)

i am starting a "project" 20'x20'x10' is my space. i have room for expansion maybe another 400 sq feet. i have only done small projects before, only yeilding a pound at most. i am looking for the perfect game plan. i am using bag seeds to start the project. they are some very good indica. right now the plants have been going for 3 weeks past germ. there are 50 babys and i have them in something of a desk/ guitar hero box/ clear tape and aluminum...lol.. with 8 compact floresents. please help if you can. i am looking for the best growroom idea. i am not on a budget but cheap would be nice... thank you


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 1, 2009)

acutejunglerot said:


> yes im just curious but what is the specs on your cloner?


Check out page 75. It has the specs for the whole Stinkbud system.


----------



## Acerun3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you need a plastic hood on your cloner to keep humidity in?


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 1, 2009)

Acerun3 said:


> Do you need a plastic hood on your cloner to keep humidity in?


 
This system does not require you to have a hood over the clones. The clones grow perfectly without it.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 1, 2009)

after growing and cloning in aero u will never go back
now that my grow room is complete with co2 i can produce 10 oz per week in my 10 foot by 12 foot room (10 by 10 is fine also) have 2 stink bud systems under each 600
i have 3 600 hps and 2 400 hps but in reality 4 600 would be perfect
i dont have air cooled but thats the way to go for sure


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 1, 2009)

what was the cheapest way to produce co2... you guys are on another level thanks for the great info. smoke ya later


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey has anyone tried surgar for the last 6 weeks of flowering???? Jorge say's in his book that it will add another 20% to your bud size. Can anyone concure? I was thinking maybe adding corn suyrup.

What's your thoughts Stink?

Also for those of us trying to beat the heat this summer:

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/95048-diy-ghetto-fab-chiller-under-20-a.html







I will be using the mini fridge chiller this summer. Just have to take it apart....LOL.

You can use both methods via a thermostat.

Should keep things kool this summer.

Hope you cats enjoy.

G.AL

P.S. Also for those worring about flushing... you can always use a seperate res for flushing.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 1, 2009)

cheapest way to produce co2 is a generator
i have an electric ignition version
it also produced heat and humidity though.....which u have to worry about
this new unit called a hydrocooled co2 generator is supposed to be the bomb......water is used to cool the unit causing less heat
it produced co2 about 6 x cheaper than the tanks..........but u need to cool and dehumidify the room.........i figure the non summer months the heat produced will cost me less electric to heat the room/house


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 1, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Also for those of us trying to beat the heat this summer:
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/95048-diy-ghetto-fab-chiller-under-20-a.html
> 
> ...


awesome idea for the chiller, fuckin genius!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 1, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Hey has anyone tried surgar for the last 6 weeks of flowering???? Jorge say's in his book that it will add another 20% to your bud size. Can anyone concure? I was thinking maybe adding corn suyrup.


If you use the Stink nutrient formula, you use Sweet - which is a form of sugar. Clearex is also a form of sugar... Many companies make sugar based addatives intended to increase yield and flavor - it works, just as Jorge says it does!

Additionally, flushing with sugar helps to leach salts. Stink is currently using Clearex, and then Sweet for his final flush.


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks brother... was not sure on the ingredience of sweet. Not that far yet.

Also yea the guy who thought that ice cooler for a chiller... is pretty smart. Never would have thought of it myself.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey fellow Stink Buddy's,

I've been out of town for two weeks with no computer access (oh the withdrawals!). Just got back...have caught up and have now updated the StinkBud thread PDF to page 617. I'll of course continue to update it for every hundred pages...you can find it here or in my sig....

Great to be back!!


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey you guys I was thinking of building this system myself and had a few questions as I went through the first 20 pages or so and haven't found my answer. 

1.)How large of plants will the fence post system support. I plan on vegging for 2 months then flower will it be able to support the roots of such large plants with support of course? Or will I have to restrict it to 3-4 plants per 6 foot post?

2.)Also how many 1k or 600 watts do you recommend per system??? 

3.) can the 18 gallon res support 3 fence posts instead of two or will that push it and cause ppm and ph fluctuations too often and make it a headache to take care of?

4.) Lastly do you use tap water or do u run it through a reverse osmo filter first?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 1, 2009)

u can put as many plants in the post as u want
im experimenting with 5 right now.....(stink used 7 in the beginning)
if u want sog style u can use 8 with no problem
i have some with 4 if u grow bushy style plants
yield imho is more about other factors than amount of plants..........light...ie watts......genetics.........nutes.........ph/ec/tdds..........co2.........
im still new to aero but i can tell u when u get this system setup with co2 and the nute mix we use u WILL never out do what we do here


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am not worried about how many plants they can support. I am more worried about how large of plants as I want to be able to support large plants with large root systems...

is reverse osmo mandatory?

how many lights do you use per system I would like to use 600 or 1000 I am looking to build these as effectively as possible but I want to order everything at once...

is 1 1000 watt per 2 post system suffient or should I go down the path of 2 600 watts per system?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

dammit... just when i thought i can sit back and relax......



3 Of my plants start growing little nuts....


How can this be!!!!!!! i ordered all feminized seeds from nirvana..... Shouldnt they at least show sign of white hair + nuts...

These plants only show nuts wtf?!?!?!


HELP!!!!


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 1, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> 1.)How large of plants will the fence post system support. I plan on vegging for 2 months then flower will it be able to support the roots of such large plants with support of course?
> 
> 4.) Lastly do you use tap water or do u run it through a reverse osmo filter first?


I can tell you this much....

Vegging too long with this system caused me headaches... 

I had some plants started from seed. I vegged them way too long. 

They got huge! The 2" net pot was tipping in the vegg'r  I started adding rocks to the top of my tub to hold them in place. 

The roots all grew together into a huge mat in the bottom of the tub... I thought maybe I would just let them finish in the vegg'r. The the little rocks that held them at 4' tall would not hold them at 5' tall... I needed boulders, but none would fit.

I had to cut the roots...

A couple of days ago, I cut em. I left as much of the root length as I could. They started looking bad... I put the water timer on for more time watering. It took a few days but they look better now. I have no idea if I stressed them to Hermie... Time will tell I guess. 

I will never let them veg too long again... Never.


The tap vs RO H20. Depends on your local water source. My water has a PPM of 550 out of the tap. I had to go with RO. Check your water.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey bro for sure few gonna turn hermies, i have 28 and 3-4 turned hermies cause i had to cut the roots as well.


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

try a different thread...could it be stress?, pollination?, not all feminized seeds turn out to be female depending on seedbank.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jun 1, 2009)

Can this be done with soil instead of hydro?


----------



## orzz (Jun 1, 2009)

strangerdude562 said:


> Can this be done with soil instead of hydro?


No .... hydro only. Soil would plug the sprayers, lines, posts, rez. Sorry!


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 1, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> They got huge! The 2" net pot was tipping in the vegg'r  I started adding rocks to the top of my tub to hold them in place.


hey aeroweed and any other stinkbuddys that have problems with the 2" netpots tipping over. i put one of these little bastards on each side of the net pot, i cant remember what they are called i had them layin around but you can get them any where.
at first i was using twine and zipties but i got sick of having to go out and buy it all the time. so here ya guys go.


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

orzz said:


> No .... hydro only. Soil would plug the sprayers, lines, posts, rez. Sorry!


I have 220 ppm should I run RO or will I be fine?


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

I plan on using the fence post system for vegging too... how large of plants can the fence posts support I am willing to add support, but will the root mass get to large for it if I want to veg for an entire flowering cycle ~ 60-70 days then flower from there will this system be able to hand it... 

I am going to skip his veg unit and veg them in the fence post system and flower in the fence post system. How big of plants will it support. I am worried about root mass not support for the stalk of the plants.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 1, 2009)

just from what i know about all this .......if you veg em in your post system .....i would kick em in to bloom no later than 14-18 inches tall ......sometimes less is more .......altho this is just my opinion and i am new to aeroponics in bloom room ...


----------



## orzz (Jun 1, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> I have 220 ppm should I run RO or will I be fine?


Start with the purest water, air, medium and light. With that in mind you are losing the ability to put in 200 to 220 ppm of nutes. I use a filter, not RO and my ppm is only 40. Leaves more room for nutes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> I plan on using the fence post system for vegging too... how large of plants can the fence posts support I am willing to add support, but will the root mass get to large for it if I want to veg for an entire flowering cycle ~ 60-70 days then flower from there will this system be able to hand it...
> 
> I am going to skip his veg unit and veg them in the fence post system and flower in the fence post system. How big of plants will it support. I am worried about root mass not support for the stalk of the plants.



What kind of lights will you be using?


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 1, 2009)

OK, so my girls are about 12 inches tall... they are a healthy glow of green with no yellowing or burning tips. Running about 2000ppm at around 6.0 ph. They tips are slightly turned down on some, yet slightly up on others? they are all the same strain and they are all female and cloned at the same time. What does curling leaves up or down usually mean?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> OK, so my girls are about 12 inches tall... they are a healthy glow of green with no yellowing or burning tips. Running about 2000ppm at around 6.0 ph. They tips are slightly turned down on some, yet slightly up on others? they are all the same strain and they are all female and cloned at the same time. What does curling leaves up or down usually mean?


I know that if the leaves are curled up its because its too hot.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 1, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> OK, so my girls are about 12 inches tall... they are a healthy glow of green with no yellowing or burning tips. Running about 2000ppm at around 6.0 ph. They tips are slightly turned down on some, yet slightly up on others? they are all the same strain and they are all female and cloned at the same time. What does curling leaves up or down usually mean?


Up = Heat stress, Down = Nutrient Burn, Drooping Leaves = Over Watering


----------



## bigb1987 (Jun 1, 2009)

I will either use 600 watts or 1000 watts....I already have 1 1000 watt from a previous grow and am looking into expanding. 

I was wondering if I would be better suited to buy 1 extra 1000 watt, that way I have 2 1k watts total for 24 plants

or should I run 1 1k and buy 3 600's cuz 1k's are overkill or should I go 4 1000's.... i want to grow in a 77x77x77 tent

what kind of light systems are you guys using for each one of your fence post systems and how many plants are you running per 2 post system with and veg time.

Also would I be able to run 4 posts with 6 plants in each post 2 months veg instead of 2 posts out of the 18 gal res. or should I look into buying a larger reservoir.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 2, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> I will either use 600 watts or 1000 watts....I already have 1 1000 watt from a previous grow and am looking into expanding.
> 
> I was wondering if I would be better suited to buy 1 extra 1000 watt, that way I have 2 1k watts total for 24 plants
> 
> ...


'


If your 1000watt has a HUGE reflector i would go with that. Because the fence post is 6 feet long keep that in mind. The corner plants might not get light with just 1 light.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 2, 2009)

orzz said:


> Start with the purest water, air, medium and light. With that in mind you are losing the ability to put in 200 to 220 ppm of nutes. I use a filter, not RO and my ppm is only 40. Leaves more room for nutes.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah - more headroom for nutes - but I think you are fine with 220PPM. That is right at the line where you get RO. Skip the CalMag or use much less... A simple filter could easily get you down to sub 100 - if you don't want to fork for RO. 200 is great for the cloner.

If you do get RO, you will get long filter life and higest GPH with your 200PPM source. Your tap is definitely good enough for mid-flower res flushes, etc. I wish I didn't have to use RO - I'd trade my RO unit and 500+ PPM water for your 200PPM tap! haha


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 2, 2009)

There has been much talk of water on the thread. For those of you near a Sears store, they have little bottles you can pick up and fill with a sample of your water. Return it to Sears and get a free report of your water. It is helpful and shows the level of Calcium, chlorine, and other elements in your water. It is not the most detailed report, but quite a bit more informative than a PPM meter! This service may also be offered at pool / jacuzzi supply stores and other places that sell water conditioning items in your area.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i put one of these little bastards on each side of the net pot, i cant remember what they are called i had them layin around but you can get them any where.


Great idea! +rep

I can see where it would work great for the Flower unit. Will the lid on the Vegger hold without stripping the screws?


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 2, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Great idea! +rep
> 
> I can see where it would work great for the Flower unit. Will the lid on the Vegger hold without stripping the screws?


sorry i was a little bit lit, i forgot to specify. i only use it on the flower units, i havnt had any problems with tipping over in the veg yet but im sure you could get them to work by using a small screw with a washer and nut.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 2, 2009)

or just use some hydroton rocks in the net cups.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 2, 2009)

yo you using a circus tent???... lol... 77x77x77


----------



## robotninja (Jun 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> hey aeroweed and any other stinkbuddys that have problems with the 2" netpots tipping over. i put one of these little bastards on each side of the net pot, i cant remember what they are called i had them layin around but you can get them any where.
> at first i was using twine and zipties but i got sick of having to go out and buy it all the time. so here ya guys go.


Those drilled directly into the flowering posts?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 2, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> sorry i was a little bit lit, i forgot to specify. i only use it on the flower units, i havnt had any problems with tipping over in the veg yet but im sure you could get them to work by using a small screw with a washer and nut.


In the veg units - I just let em tip! Not sure I want to install 18 of those screw-in flip tabs on the lid... I wonder if that wouldn't change the fit of the lid, if the plants were fixed to the hole, they may actually jar the lid or cause an edge of the lid to come up and leak as they grow and tip over???

For the flower units - I connect 2 zip ties and wrap around the whole fence post and over the edge of the offending net cup and neoprene insert. I had to zip 2 or 3 in each flower unit last round. I love zip ties. To get the max use out of zip ties - you need a bicycle tool used to tighten the shift cables and brake cables. This tool lets you tighten zip ties to their fullest. I use this same tool to zip tie my posts to the frame. I forget the name of the tool - but it is made by Park, or Hozan is the model I have - Hozan C-356.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i have 8 stink bud systems with an average of 5 plants per post or 80 total plants under 2600 watts all hps
i have a 12 x 10 room......running 3 600 and 2 400.....but 4 600 would work fine....just using what i already have


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 2, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Those drilled directly into the flowering posts?


yup drilled right in the post i put a little silicone on the inside too. way easy and works bad ass.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 2, 2009)

This system run out of water = plants die


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey!
well going with what you say about the whole up and down curling leaves i'd say i was probably just over reacting a bit!!! because they are doing both and its definitely not heat... plus the fact its only a couple of leaves reacting like this makes me think this also!!! But i will just have to keep an eye on them. 

I have attatched some photos of when i just moved them into flowering and some from this morning, i'm using my flower unit as a veg unit at the moment to gain some extra height because this is my first attept so figured the unit was sitting there doing nothin so i may as well iron out the bugs now while i can hahaha. 

Pce!!


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 2, 2009)

*Very strange day...*

I started up my new to me ballast & reflector (Quantum 1000w dimmable w/Hortilux HPS bulb) Had it set on 50%. I just wanted to see what it was like, before putting plants into the flower unit.

The light was amazing, compared to my T-5 on the cloner & vegger 

I felt like Aero Edison... LOL 







Then I saw a problem 

I noticed that my 2 of my PH/PPM/temp meters were flipping out... WTH? PH/PPM/Temp were all suddenly wrong. I shut off the light. The meters returned to normal. 

I waited a few hours. Turned on the HPS light on again, the meters wigged again. I left the light on for about 20 minutes to see if the meters would come back to normal. One of them did get close to the normal reading (-.2 PH), that meter was plugged into a surge protected strip. The other meter plugged into a regular power strip, either had blank or just #1 on the PH window. It would switch back and forth... zip or 1.

My Hanna GrowChek meter seemed fine... The two CWP meters were whacked. 

My current lights didn't dim. Pumps came on as normal. It was just those 2 meters wigging in the readings. I could take the one on the surge protected strip and calibrate it with the HPS on... OR try putting them on the outlet on the other side of the room... 

Any ideas? 

*On another note. I learned today a fantastic member in one of my car clubs has cancer. He's in the hospital. I don't know how he feels about MMJ. How do I ask if I can help him?*


----------



## Jagermaster (Jun 2, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> dammit... just when i thought i can sit back and relax......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that. Germed 3 each 2 different strains from Nirvana, all three hindu kush, nuts everywhere. 2 white rhinos were girls, one boy.

I thought if they came from feminized seeds the worst you could do was a hermie? I know probably a new guy mistake for ordering feminized seeds, I was just trying to make it easier. 

I do have a confession though, I don't use the fence post flower system. I just use the veg units. It makes them nice to interchange them while your cleaning them out between cycles. I just trade the lids to a new reservoir with the next nute/ph setup and slide them back into place. I put some pvc around it in a square so I can tie up/support them. I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 2, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I hear that. Germed 3 each 2 different strains from Nirvana, all three hindu kush, nuts everywhere. 2 white rhinos were girls, one boy.
> 
> I thought if they came from feminized seeds the worst you could do was a hermie? I know probably a new guy mistake for ordering feminized seeds, I was just trying to make it easier.
> 
> I do have a confession though, I don't use the fence post flower system. I just use the veg units. It makes them nice to interchange them while your cleaning them out between cycles. I just trade the lids to a new reservoir with the next nute/ph setup and slide them back into place. I put some pvc around it in a square so I can tie up/support them. I'll put some pics up later.



But i dont have signs of female.

I would be fine if it was herms but this is straight Male from feminized plants.... Unless signs of female comes later?

Anyways this veg system is too small for you to flower.


----------



## andyman (Jun 2, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> But i dont have signs of female.
> 
> I would be fine if it was herms but this is straight Male from feminized plants.... Unless signs of female comes later?
> 
> *Anyways this veg system is too small for you to flower*.


Ive had good luck in my veg unit flowering. but I mod ed mine. I posted some pics a while back, it works great for small spaces. 6 holes per tote. one small 10gal res with a 14gal top/root chamber. only problem is they get so heavy with buds that it pushes the net cup into the hole if its those cheap netcups with very little lips.


----------



## Jagermaster (Jun 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive had good luck in my veg unit flowering. but I mod ed mine. I posted some pics a while back, it works great for small spaces. 6 holes per tote. one small 10gal res with a 14gal top/root chamber. only problem is they get so heavy with buds that it pushes the net cup into the hole if its those cheap netcups with very little lips.



I knew I heard the brilliant idea on here before. LOL. I remember those pics. I've got plenty of room as well. I could even get a shorter reservoir if I needed. I let my first plants veg too long. I like it. They like it. I could fit 3ft plants with room to burn. 
Whatever works. LOL


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 3, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> I knew I heard the brilliant idea on here before. LOL. I remember those pics. I've got plenty of room as well. I could even get a shorter reservoir if I needed. I let my first plants veg too long. I like it. They like it. I could fit 3ft plants with room to burn.
> Whatever works. LOL


I vegged way to long and I payed for it because I had to top 3 plants in the start of flowering. I guess the question is the only flaw to the stink system I can see is the height of the flower unit. Having more vertical room would allow for more bud? if my thinking is right. So could you see a few more ounces to the total pound every three weeks? with maybe 6 more vertical inches?


----------



## andyman (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I vegged way to long and I payed for it because I had to top 3 plants in the start of flowering. I guess the question is the only flaw to the stink system I can see is the height of the flower unit. Having more vertical room would allow for more bud? if my thinking is right. So could you see a few more ounces to the total pound every three weeks? with maybe 6 more vertical inches?


when I plan on doing my flower units with the fence post, I am going to have them go in the side of the res rather than on top just to save about 6" or so. If I can find a long enough res I will run it underneith as long as its short enough. Im thinking one of them totes you slide under your bed and are about 5"-6" tall and long and kinda wide. This way I can have more vertical room for larger monsters.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> when I plan on doing my flower units with the fence post, I am going to have them go in the side of the res rather than on top just to save about 6" or so. If I can find a long enough res I will run it underneith as long as its short enough. Im thinking one of them totes you slide under your bed and are about 5"-6" tall and long and kinda wide. This way I can have more vertical room for larger monsters.


That was my thinking, you don't need a seal tight container cause its just draining into it. So I have been looking all over and found a tub that I will use for my dual cloner but Its not wide enough to run 2 flower units off one rez. I will post pics of it when the lights come on. I painted it white for now cause it was clear unless that is bad?


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> when I plan on doing my flower units with the fence post, I am going to have them go in the side of the res rather than on top just to save about 6" or so. If I can find a long enough res I will run it underneith as long as its short enough. Im thinking one of them totes you slide under your bed and are about 5"-6" tall and long and kinda wide. This way I can have more vertical room for larger monsters.


that was my origonal idea to make the rez out of one of those flat under the bed style containers, i just couldnt find any that wernt clear. i use the 14 gal roughnecks for the rez. ill throw some pics up later, its pretty low to the ground, i would still like to get one of the flat style containers and maybe try to paint it or something


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 3, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> I plan on using the fence post system for vegging too... how large of plants can the fence posts support I am willing to add support, but will the root mass get to large for it if I want to veg for an entire flowering cycle ~ 60-70 days then flower from there will this system be able to hand it...
> 
> I am going to skip his veg unit and veg them in the fence post system and flower in the fence post system. How big of plants will it support. I am worried about root mass not support for the stalk of the plants.


You could always go with the 6" fence post. It will give you more room for the roots.


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 3, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> You could always go with the 6" fence post. It will give you more room for the roots.



i use some 4" and some 5" posts, theres no difference in the root mat at the end of harvest. my buddy uses the 6" posts and his root mat is just as thick as mine in the 4". to go bigger is pretty much a waste of space, after this harvest hes tossin out the 6" posts and he already has some new 4" cut to take its place. 4" is perfect imho, if it aint broke.........


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 3, 2009)

I use 4.75 inch posts since they were same price
I think u could use veg system for flowering if u went sog
Maybe 9 plants in each container. How about 1 week veg only?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 3, 2009)

Someone with space issues could clone veg and flower in the same system. U would start with 10 gallons of water. Add clonex. After 2 weeks they root. Drain and add 15 gallns with veg nutes. Veg one week. Switch to 12/12. 2 weeks with same nutes. Then 5 weeks (6 most) bloom nutes. Then one week flush
U woiuld need a clone source though


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> when I plan on doing my flower units with the fence post, I am going to have them go in the side of the res rather than on top just to save about 6" or so. If I can find a long enough res I will run it underneith as long as its short enough. Im thinking one of them totes you slide under your bed and are about 5"-6" tall and long and kinda wide. This way I can have more vertical room for larger monsters.


Yo Andyman - and the rest of you searching for the perfect solution for your veg and flower units... Have you guys seen SOG's version of the flower unit? Take a look as he has done a really good job of answering some of your questions with his beautiful design.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/sog-albums-my-diagrams-picture42918-sog-aero-nft-v1-2.html

I know many of you know our StinkBud, SOG - for those of you who don't, check his action. He is quite the engineer and has published volumes of excellent info in his grow journal and room discussion.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 3, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> *Very strange day...*
> 
> I started up my new to me ballast & reflector (Quantum 1000w dimmable w/Hortilux HPS bulb) Had it set on 50%. I just wanted to see what it was like, before putting plants into the flower unit.
> 
> ...


Yo Aero - nothing like having the sun shine in the house!

Looks like you've uncovered a known issue with digital ballasts - they sometimes interfere with other electrical devices! Most often, this can be cured by repositioning your ballasts or changing the route the cords run. In general, place your ballast as far away from your meters as possible. I am not sure if there is some sort of electrical shield you could build, etc?

Not sure how to approach a possible new MMJ patient... I have had many friends diagnosed with cancer as of late. Yeah - sucks! The good news is, many doctors today are aware of the benefits of MMJ, and actually let their patients know about this option. I would be surprised if your friends doctor has not opened that door already. Alas - just go for it! Life is too short to spend it in pain.

Damn - brings a tear to my eye thinking of the people battling cancer - that have no idea how much MMJ could increase the quality of their lives. My grandmother died from cancer - a long, painful, battle. I was 16 - and already a frequent smoker. At the time, I had no idea that I could have helped my grandmother by sharing my stash! It hurts so much now to know that. I give ANYBODY who has cancer medicine. I just give it to 'em. I don't ask questions and I don't care if they get offended (they never do!).


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 3, 2009)

kiss-ass


mattykyp said:


> Hey!
> well going with what you say about the whole up and down curling leaves i'd say i was probably just over reacting a bit!!! because they are doing both and its definitely not heat... plus the fact its only a couple of leaves reacting like this makes me think this also!!! But i will just have to keep an eye on them.
> 
> I have attatched some photos of when i just moved them into flowering and some from this morning, i'm using my flower unit as a veg unit at the moment to gain some extra height because this is my first attept so figured the unit was sitting there doing nothin so i may as well iron out the bugs now while i can hahaha.
> ...


Yo Matty - I see you successfully made the switch to aero from coco! Your room looks great...

I did notice your post about leaf curl... the leaf fringe will usually curl up from heat stress... when just the tips burn and curl up - that can also be a form of nute burn - just as clawed (leaf tips curled down) leaves signify over fertilization. I didn't comment as I was confident all would be fine! Glad to know that is the case. Keep those pics comin'!


----------



## bobbesmokin (Jun 3, 2009)

I know that Stink recommends Rapid Rooters if starting from seeds. Lets say my friend Pedro has a few 2 week old plants growing in soil...will it be ok if he just yank (very carefully remove) them from the soil and place them into the cloner or veg unit?

any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andyman (Jun 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Someone with space issues could clone veg and flower in the same system. U would start with 10 gallons of water. Add clonex. After 2 weeks they root. Drain and add 15 gallns with veg nutes. Veg one week. Switch to 12/12. 2 weeks with same nutes. Then 5 weeks (6 most) bloom nutes. Then one week flush
> U woiuld need a clone source though


You dont need clonex, I have rooted all kinds of plants and bushes without it just using good ol tap water.

I also just put a 6 hole veg/mod flower tote outside and ran a cord too it at my uncles house. He said its doing fine and the clones seem to be growing allready and nice and healthy. He is pretty old and no one goes to his house so I hope no trespassers ever follow his green extention cord from his house to his garden. 

anyway what I was gettin at is I think buckets could be made with individual pumps and sprayers inside each would work outdoors fine. exept we burried the lower tote/res in the ground a few feet so that it kept cooler. I am not sure if this will work as the summer gets hotter but it was worth a try and I will keep you all posted as I go visit him more often this summer.


----------



## alsoranmike (Jun 3, 2009)

bobbesmokin said:


> I know that Stink recommends Rapid Rooters if starting from seeds. Lets say my friend Pedro has a few 2 week old plants growing in soil...will it be ok if he just yank (very carefully remove) them from the soil and place them into the cloner or veg unit?
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated.


Tell Pedro it's doable but to be careful. I tried it with four a while back and screwed up two of them. 

As for the two I almost killed; I just cut them at the roots and stuck them back in the cloner. Worked like a charm.


----------



## bobbesmokin (Jun 3, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> Tell Pedro it's doable but to be careful. I tried it with four a while back and screwed up two of them.
> 
> As for the two I almost killed; I just cut them at the roots and stuck them back in the cloner. Worked like a charm.


thanks a million alsoranmike, i will make sure i tell him that.


----------



## bobbesmokin (Jun 3, 2009)

btw...how far along in this project does one have to be, to consider himself an official Stinkbuddy?


----------



## andyman (Jun 3, 2009)

hey bob I would just cut them dirty roots off to start. then put it in the cloner. roots in no time. The few I tried to wash off wilted real bad and I ended up cuttn them off anyway. like alsoranmike said he had to do a few too. just my 2c


----------



## andyman (Jun 3, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Andyman - and the rest of you searching for the perfect solution for your veg and flower units... Have you guys seen SOG's version of the flower unit? Take a look as he has done a really good job of answering some of your questions with his beautiful design.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/sog-albums-my-diagrams-picture42918-sog-aero-nft-v1-2.html
> 
> I know many of you know our StinkBud, SOG - for those of you who don't, check his action. He is quite the engineer and has published volumes of excellent info in his grow journal and room discussion.


dude SOG does have a shittload of nice pics and diagrams in his album. His setup is very simular to what Im plannin on. Ive got a dif way of runnin the spray manifold kinda like his but spray heads strait up and down like stinkbuds. Im still not desided rather to go with 8' long post or 6' long post. I was going to go with the 5" diameter ones from menards ($25) rather than the 4" ones (same price, and they had the 4.75" ones too)

thanks for the link


----------



## andyman (Jun 3, 2009)

bobbesmokin said:


> btw...how far along in this project does one have to be, to consider himself an official Stinkbuddy?


Not sure but All stinkbuddys should at least complete the following.

1 read the whole thread, I know its long but way worth it. 

2 help with input/questions with other stinkbuddys

3 pass the love on ( the biggest part)

Now This Is just my honest opinion, Im sure stinkbud would be the MAN to ask.


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 3, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> Yo Matty - I see you successfully made the switch to aero from coco! Your room looks great...
> 
> I did notice your post about leaf curl... the leaf fringe will usually curl up from heat stress... when just the tips burn and curl up - that can also be a form of nute burn - just as clawed (leaf tips curled down) leaves signify over fertilization. I didn't comment as I was confident all would be fine! Glad to know that is the case. Keep those pics comin'!


Hey bro yeah cheers ay! Well They seem to be doing fine i mean if they are curling up on some tips and down on others with no particular pattern then i guess thats just the way the plant grows hahaha, they are a healthy as green colour so here's hoping that they go ok!!!

Last night i turned them to 12/12 but am leaving them with grow nutes for a week, when i turn to using flowering nutes do i shoot the PPM back up to what i was running the Grow nutes at or do i bring it back down and gradually bring it up again??? Cheers 

There's a couple of pics from last night before i changed the light scheduele  Sorry about the quality they are from a phone. . . Gotta get my girl (a photographer) to take some for me and save me the hassle.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Hey!
> well going with what you say about the whole up and down curling leaves i'd say i was probably just over reacting a bit!!! because they are doing both and its definitely not heat... plus the fact its only a couple of leaves reacting like this makes me think this also!!! But i will just have to keep an eye on them.
> 
> I have attatched some photos of when i just moved them into flowering and some from this morning, i'm using my flower unit as a veg unit at the moment to gain some extra height because this is my first attept so figured the unit was sitting there doing nothin so i may as well iron out the bugs now while i can hahaha.
> ...


Your plants look great bro! No need to worry...


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I vegged way to long and I payed for it because I had to top 3 plants in the start of flowering. I guess the question is the only flaw to the stink system I can see is the height of the flower unit. Having more vertical room would allow for more bud? if my thinking is right. So could you see a few more ounces to the total pound every three weeks? with maybe 6 more vertical inches?


The light just won't penetrate far enough to grow taller plants. 3-4ft. seems to be the best final height for the plants. 

You would be better off going with more/larger systems that are spread out.


----------



## buzzzed12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi SB or anyone that has used a DR300w with these units.

Anyone have an idea how many of SB's flowering units I can fit in DR300w (9'10" X 4'11" X 6'7")? I have not built a flowering unit or set up the tent so I wanted to ask here, in case I need to return the tent.

Thanks everyone and SB especially!!


----------



## robotninja (Jun 3, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> when i turn to using flowering nutes do i shoot the PPM back up to what i was running the Grow nutes at or do i bring it back down and gradually bring it up again??? Cheers


Totally depends on the strain, but for me I was running Veg nutrients at 1800-1900 ppm's, once I changed to bloom formula they didn't like anything over 1,400 ppms... 

I would start lower than ur veg ppm's and slowly raise it till u see first signs of burn. Better safe than sorry bro


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> I am not worried about how many plants they can support. I am more worried about how large of plants as I want to be able to support large plants with large root systems...


3-4ft. plants are the best height. Any taller and you end up with a lot of popcorn buds on the lower branches.



> is reverse osmo mandatory?


Anyone over 200PPM should think about RO. If you are at 250-300PPM stop using CalMag in your formula and you will be fine.



> how many lights do you use per system I would like to use 600 or 1000 I am looking to build these as effectively as possible but I want to order everything at once...
> 
> is 1 1000 watt per 2 post system suffient or should I go down the path of 2 600 watts per system?


4-600W lights works great for 3 flower systems. I'm using 3-1000W lights in my flower room. I have 1-1000W MH light over the new girls and 2-1000W HPS lights over the old ladies.

4-600's = better coverage
3-1000's = better penetration


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Not sure but All stinkbuddys should at least complete the following.
> 
> 1 read the whole thread, I know its long but way worth it.
> 
> ...


 I couldnt have said it any better Andyman. +rep


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jun 3, 2009)

Read something about true aeropics requiring droplet size of 30-80 micron, which apparently seems to be achievable with this product, incorporated into your design.
It looks like an awesome product: 1/4" T, sched. 40 pvc, threaded & ready for screw-in nozzle! Complete system, no drilling and super easy fix! Overall perhaps a little more pricey, but it looks like it may be well worth it, and closer than ever to ideal true aeroponics. Just wonder if the eco pump is strong enough to push it?

Anyone ever heard of these guys, or tried this? Will it really make enough of a difference?
Here is the link/page

http://www.cloudtops.com/mistingnozzles.htm

Thanks.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 3, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Anyone ever heard of these guys, or tried this? Will it really make enough of a difference?
> Here is the link/page
> 
> http://www.cloudtops.com/mistingnozzles.htm
> ...


ez clone sprayers work great.. I think I paid something like .50-.60¢ each.


----------



## Jagermaster (Jun 3, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive had good luck in my veg unit flowering. but I mod ed mine. I posted some pics a while back, it works great for small spaces. 6 holes per tote. one small 10gal res with a 14gal top/root chamber. only problem is they get so heavy with buds that it pushes the net cup into the hole if its those cheap netcups with very little lips.


I'm going 6 pots per lid with the next batch here in a week. Watching the first 2 blossom gave me an idea of adequate room for each plant all the way until the end.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

bobbesmokin said:


> I know that Stink recommends Rapid Rooters if starting from seeds. Lets say my friend Pedro has a few 2 week old plants growing in soil...will it be ok if he just yank (very carefully remove) them from the soil and place them into the cloner or veg unit?
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated.


Just take cuts form those plants in soil and put em in the Stink system proper!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

bobbesmokin said:


> btw...how far along in this project does one have to be, to consider himself an official Stinkbuddy?


Good question! Not sure I am an official StinkBuddy - but I feel like I am! I think it's a state of mind. Do you feel like a StinkBud?

Like Andy said, reading the whole thread is a good place to start if you are at all in doubt of your StinkBuddy status!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

My flower systems.
First grow week 2 flowering.
Few males but going to let them mate(seeds weigh more than buds anyways)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 4, 2009)

Stink... since you started vegging with the 24/7 light schedule whats the average amount of time they take to start to flower in the flower room? Im thinking mine take between 7-10 days. 
And do you then count 9 weeks down from then? or do you just count 9 weeks from when they go in?

Ive been counting down from the time they go in myself, and it seems to work... but its always been a question to me.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeds are good for producing more plants
Make sure the strains are ibl or true breeding or cut the males or pull them carefully


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 4, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Stink... since you started vegging with the 24/7 light schedule whats the average amount of time they take to start to flower in the flower room? Im thinking mine take between 7-10 days.
> And do you then count 9 weeks down from then? or do you just count 9 weeks from when they go in?
> 
> Ive been counting down from the time they go in myself, and it seems to work... but its always been a question to me.


It takes about 10 days to stop stretching and set flowers. My total time is still 9 weeks though because of the strains I'm running. I'm also flushing only one week so the plants have an extra week of nutes.

I don't time my harvests. I watch the plants and make my decisions based on experience. As soon as the hairs start to turn orange I start my flush. Then I watch the plants closely.

I used to use a mag glass to judge harvest times but now I can just look at the plants and I can tell where they are at.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 4, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> My flower systems.
> First grow week 2 flowering.
> Few males but going to let them mate(seeds weigh more than buds anyways)


They look great bro! 

When the males start to produce balls watch them closely. Right before they turn yellow and open up, cut off all the branches. Leave a few lower leaves to keep the roots alive.

Now take a few of the male stems and put them in a glass of water under the sink. Use a cheap fluorescent light set to 12/12. The male flowers will finish up away from the females over the next few weeks.

When the male flowers start producing pollen, start shaking the flowers over a glass plate. Now scrape the pollen together and save it in the freezer.

When you want some seeds take a small watercolor brush and paint a few buds with pollen. You will get a shitload of seeds but your main harvest will be seedless.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 4, 2009)

andyman said:


> Not sure but All stinkbuddys should at least complete the following.
> 
> 1 read the whole thread, I know its long but way worth it.
> 
> ...


You know what's up andy! It's more of an attitude than anything. 

If you stop to let people cross the street, 
you just might be a StinkBuddy...

If you hold the door open for others, 
you just might be a StinkBuddy...

If you help old ladies with their groceries, 
you just might be a StinkBuddy...

If you wonder why there are laws against dating your cousin, 
you just might be a StinkBuddy...wait...skip that last one.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 4, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Read something about true aeropics requiring droplet size of 30-80 micron, which apparently seems to be achievable with this product, incorporated into your design.
> It looks like an awesome product: 1/4" T, sched. 40 pvc, threaded & ready for screw-in nozzle! Complete system, no drilling and super easy fix! Overall perhaps a little more pricey, but it looks like it may be well worth it, and closer than ever to ideal true aeroponics. Just wonder if the eco pump is strong enough to push it?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of these guys, or tried this? Will it really make enough of a difference?
> ...


You are better off with a smaller pump (less heat) and bigger holes (less plugging).

My system is more of a hybrid Aero/NFT. The roots run the entire length of the fence post and are sprayed with oxygenated water. The timer is what gives the roots the most amount of O2.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> They look great bro!
> 
> When the males start to produce balls watch them closely. Right before they turn yellow and open up, cut off all the branches. Leave a few lower leaves to keep the roots alive.
> 
> ...


I was going to let them have sex so i can get buds with seeds, so when i sell it to my friends i get more money for my hard hard HARD VERY HARD work...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It takes about 10 days to stop stretching and set flowers. My total time is still 9 weeks though because of the strains I'm running. I'm also flushing only one week so the plants have an extra week of nutes.
> 
> I don't time my harvests. I watch the plants and make my decisions based on experience. As soon as the hairs start to turn orange I start my flush. Then I watch the plants closely.
> 
> I used to use a mag glass to judge harvest times but now I can just look at the plants and I can tell where they are at.


Thanks stink...yea i dont time either, but i do try and stay close to keep things smooth... for example today is the end of week 8 with my next harvest and they are still needing more time before i start a flush.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

TO ALL STINKBUDDIES IF YOU WANT A BIGGER YIELD GET 6x6x6 PVC FENCE POST and use 3 inch net cups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You will increase your yield by 50% and do not CUT THE ROOTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone give a direct link to good RO system that can at least give me 10 gallons a day?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> My flower systems.
> First grow week 2 flowering.
> Few males but going to let them mate(seeds weigh more than buds anyways)


Your setup looks cool!

Are you pulling my leg about wanting seeds for weight?


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 4, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> I was going to let them have sex so i can get buds with seeds, so when i sell it to my friends i get more money for my hard hard HARD VERY HARD work...


Dude, I don't think you know what you are in for. I had a hermie pollinate all the other females in my flowering crop. It was VERY VERY VERY BAD. All was good for the first 4 weeks then it started to get crazy. 

The plants stopped (or at least down to a very slow crawl) producing buds and started producing seeds. A LOT of seeds. It was a ass load of seeds.  I guess you get the point.

I had to put them outside to finish their flowering cycle and started a new batch. The only reason I didn't destroy them is because I need something to smoke for the next 9 weeks(until the new ones are ready).

Plants with that amount of seeds is hard to grind up and smoke. It really fuckin sucks. It's not worth it. Get the males OUT!!!!!!! Immediately!!!!!!!!!
just my .02

PS. you wont have buds with some seeds in it. You will have SEEDS with a little bit of bud around them. Thousands of seeds. No joke. You are about to ruin your crop if you don't get the males out in time.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been using the "Tough Tote" or also marketed as the "Strong Box". 

Black bottom with bright yellow top, for my Cloner... It might work as the vegger too... I can say it works great as a Cloner.

For those of you looking for something a bit larger than the rubbermaids these boxes are on sale until 6/10/09. Normally they are about $16 ea. 

Make sure you pick up some thin weather stripping and some zip ties!


----------



## CapnBud (Jun 4, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Can someone give a direct link to good RO system that can at least give me 10 gallons a day?


 
check ebay for any 5+ stage unit with output like 100gpd gallons per day http://cgi.ebay.com/6-stage-150GPD-RO-2X-DI-Reverse-Osmosis-Water-Filter_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem1c0a280784QQitemZ120429479812QQptZSmallQ5fKitchenQ5fAppliancesQ5fUSQQsalenotsupported

buy an aux water pressure pump !


btw the 6x6x6 did well ? got any pics ?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

CapnBud said:


> check ebay for any 5+ stage unit with output like 100gpd gallons per day http://cgi.ebay.com/6-stage-150GPD-RO-2X-DI-Reverse-Osmosis-Water-Filter_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem1c0a280784QQitemZ120429479812QQptZSmallQ5fKitchenQ5fAppliancesQ5fUSQQsalenotsupported
> 
> buy an aux water pressure pump !
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.com/PVC-VINYL-FENCE-AND-RAILING-POST-5x5X6_W0QQitemZ290032348474QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4387466d3a&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Here is where u can buy 5x5x6 but 6x6x6 you have to find a company


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Dude, I don't think you know what you are in for. I had a hermie pollinate all the other females in my flowering crop. It was VERY VERY VERY BAD. All was good for the first 4 weeks then it started to get crazy.
> 
> The plants stopped (or at least down to a very slow crawl) producing buds and started producing seeds. A LOT of seeds. It was a ass load of seeds.  I guess you get the point.
> 
> ...



really? fuck ill remove the males then. fucking nirvana i ordered all 100% feminized seeds and got MALES

No white hair on the males, all nuts.


----------



## madazz (Jun 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm curious how it would work with organic nutrients. The nutrients I use is made from compost tea and contains quite a bit of solids compared to synthetic nutes.
> 
> You should try it and let us know how it works.
> 
> After spending all day trimming bud I honestly fell my system is enough! You ever trim a pound of bud? It's fun the first few times but after 14 years it really sucks! I have to do it every three weeks!


hey stink im only at page 120 this is a very good informatiuve thread.!!! well done! hey after reading this post above i 've been thinking about your manacuring issues, check out the "AARDVARK". type in aardvarK in ebay check it out, its real handy when u gotta manicure pounds and pounds. u can do it all sitting down in your favourie chair! u and a few of your patients u supply to should all chuck in and get one they save sooooo much time!!! something to think about.

madazz


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 4, 2009)

madazz said:


> hey stink im only at page 120 this is a very good informatiuve thread.!!! well done! hey after reading this post above i 've been thinking about your manacuring issues, check out the "AARDVARK". type in aardvarK in ebay check it out, its real handy when u gotta manicure pounds and pounds. u can do it all sitting down in your favourie chair! u and a few of your patients u supply to should all chuck in and get one they save sooooo much time!!! something to think about.
> 
> madazz


thoes are pretty tight, but who dont like trimming a pound or so every month? its like therapy.


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> They look great bro!
> 
> When the males start to produce balls watch them closely. Right before they turn yellow and open up, cut off all the branches. Leave a few lower leaves to keep the roots alive.
> 
> ...


Wow i wanna try this if i ever get any males!!! You keep the roots alive so you don't have to separate them or let them die in the system is that correct??? And the braches in a glass of water is what will finish over a couple of weeks is that correct? Sorry to ask these questions stink bro!!!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 4, 2009)

ok got me a system up and runnin ....gettin timer shipped to me tomorrow ...i had used rockwool cubes to root with and set tthem in my rainforest for veg ..does rockwool have a serious problem in this machine .......any comments


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 4, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> ok got me a system up and runnin ....gettin timer shipped to me tomorrow ...i had used rockwool cubes to root with and set tthem in my rainforest for veg ..does rockwool have a serious problem in this machine .......any comments


Nope a few pages back the same question came up about rapid rooter plugs and rock wool cubes. They work great in the system. I would recommend rapidrooter plugs if you have to start from seed. Once they get a good root system. You can water them then slide them up and take a look. Once them make it through the rapid rooter or rock wool place in the cloner. Easy as that.


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 4, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You can give the clones full nutrient dosage as soon as they pop roots. They love it!


 
Hey Stink... do you mean go ahead and do the full dosage of Veg nutes?????


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww SHIT, my power went off and alot of my plants dried up and died.


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 4, 2009)

One question... In previous grow my resivoir TDS always stayed similar as the res level dropped (plants used it) with this set up i am finding myself adding plain water each day to bring me TDS down to where i've had it. Does this mean the plants are using more water then Nutrient solution? ? Or is there something else going on here that i dont know about??? I cant see that evaporation would be much of a problem but i suppose its always a possibility... but i think highly unlikely that it would occur this fast.

Any thoughts?

Apicture update too  Notice my room mates attept in the mug at the forefront of the photo... its from the same batch of clones. hahaha


----------



## SOG (Jun 4, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> IFor those of you looking for something a bit larger than the rubbermaids these boxes are on sale until 6/10/09. Normally they are about $16 ea.


good looking out bra


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Awww SHIT, my power went off and alot of my plants dried up and died.


Damn! ...how long without water? ...you'd be surprised how they can come back...?

I'll hope for the best.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> ok got me a system up and runnin ....gettin timer shipped to me tomorrow ...i had used rockwool cubes to root with and set tthem in my rainforest for veg ..does rockwool have a serious problem in this machine .......any comments


Yo Dok - my humble opinion on the subject:

in general, rockwool holds more water than you would like for an aeroponic system. When rooting in rockwool cubes, they need little water every couple days. A 10 second spray cycle will saturate a rockwool cube... it will remain wet for hours. Oxygen is the key - hence the great performance of the aero system... that's why we leave the pumps off for 5 minutes; for roots to take in oxygen. With a saturated medium such as rockwool, we defeat that oxygen intake to some degree. Worst case scenario: the stem is too moist and pythium rot sets in. As noted, many have had 0 issues with rockwool in the system - so, I am sure you will be fine! Once the roots get through the rockwool they will get all the oxygen they need. Chunks of rockwool, may possibly cause flow issues through pump, and/or sprayheads... again, I'm playin' the devil's advocate!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 4, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> One question... In previous grow my resivoir TDS always stayed similar as the res level dropped (plants used it) with this set up i am finding myself adding plain water each day to bring me TDS down to where i've had it. Does this mean the plants are using more water then Nutrient solution? ? Or is there something else going on here that i dont know about??? I cant see that evaporation would be much of a problem but i suppose its always a possibility... but i think highly unlikely that it would occur this fast.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Apicture update too  Notice my room mates attept in the mug at the forefront of the photo... its from the same batch of clones. hahaha


Yeah - this is normal - you called it. A larger res will make your solution more stable. But adding water daily is cool. Keep in mind, you may want to change the res more frequently to be sure the nutrient solution has the proper ratios of all nutrient elements. As a general rule, once your res toppings equal the capacity of the res, it is time to change (in a 20 gallon res, if you add 2 gallons per day to keep your PPMs in check - change in 10 days).


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 5, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Damn! ...how long without water? ...you'd be surprised how they can come back...?
> 
> I'll hope for the best.



16 hours without water, damn but you think they can come back?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 5, 2009)

Guys i failed.

I decided to stop this system because i cant simply stop the Leak of the end caps....

I tried the following.

Duct tape
Primer 
Foam
Muddy Puddy

I give up . Good luck to all stinkbuddies.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 5, 2009)

i need help im working on a nother grow like stinky looking for colorful fruity bud anybody out there help me out im in the usa so only seed company that ship to the usa pm me or leave info on strain in my thread


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jun 5, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Guys i failed.
> 
> I decided to stop this system because i cant simply stop the Leak of the end caps....
> 
> ...


 you need to silicone them on the posts and in the caps then them on. make sure you have a smooth seal all around and let it sit overnight before you add water and it shoul seal . make sure your timer is 1 min on and 4 to 5 off so it drains quickly the end caps shouldnt hold water this way it should simply drain in three seconds or so.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 5, 2009)

I just found this thread last week and I'm loving it, but it's HUGE. I read the first 30 pages and have been kind of skipping around since. Did the final tutorial ever get posted? Is there a condensed version somewhere without all the fluff and questions in between? If anyone has a link the most recently condensed version I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 5, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Guys i failed.
> 
> I decided to stop this system because i cant simply stop the Leak of the end caps....
> 
> ...


Don't give up prop the back end up with some extra pipe. Go to the pet store and but some aquarium sealer. This stuff works on the fly and holds great. I too could not get my second flower unit to stop leaking but this did work for sure.

Bead it all the way around except the top unless you want to. Give about 15 mins to dry and you will be ok.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok ill going to try silicone glue but man i promise this is my last go on this stupid LEAK!!!! i wasted so much nutes and water.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 5, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Did the final tutorial ever get posted? Is there a condensed version somewhere without all the fluff and questions in between?


Some changes have been made along the way, but the basics are on page 75. Good luck!


----------



## chongers (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't give up Newhiddengrower, you can get it
with every problem you get past, you are that much closer to the promise land
and you may be 95% there now, its no time to quit
I had the same problem and I removed the cap, resiliconed it and was back in business
I had many other problems as well and just perservered
you will outlast any of your problems
good luck


----------



## Delusional (Jun 5, 2009)

I just used a $2 caulk gun and a $5 large tube of clear bathroom silicone. Worked like a charm, have not had a single leak from any ends on the flowering units yet. Cloner and veg unit, that's a different story LOL


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> thoes are pretty tight, but who dont like trimming a pound or so every month? its like therapy.


There are worse things to do than trim bud! It is very relaxing, almost hypnotic. Turn on the music, fill the bong with ice and before long, you're done.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Wow i wanna try this if i ever get any males!!! You keep the roots alive so you don't have to separate them or let them die in the system is that correct??? And the braches in a glass of water is what will finish over a couple of weeks is that correct? Sorry to ask these questions stink bro!!!


Yea, that's it. This technique will let you breed your own seeds. It's really fun! You never know what you will you will end up with.

I've had some pretty interesting strains over the years. Too bad they were all lost as I moved over the years. I had one plant that had bright neon pink pistils. One of my plants had three stalks instead of the usual two.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Hey Stink... do you mean go ahead and do the full dosage of Veg nutes?????


Yea, I'm running 1700PPM in my veg unit right now. I also added 250ml to the veg formula.

As soon as you see roots a couple of inches long you can put them in the veg unit.

As soon as you are up and running you will start having more rooted clones than you have room for them in the veg unit. That's when it's time to help others out with some clones...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 5, 2009)

There is no condensed version of all the great info on this thread, but if you want to make the reading easier and also be able to search out info throughout it, I have put a pdf of the thread up on the net that I update every 100 pages...you can find the link in my signature...



eyeswideopen said:


> I just found this thread last week and I'm loving it, but it's HUGE. I read the first 30 pages and have been kind of skipping around since. Did the final tutorial ever get posted? Is there a condensed version somewhere without all the fluff and questions in between? If anyone has a link the most recently condensed version I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Awww SHIT, my power went off and alot of my plants dried up and died.


Sorry to hear that bro! Having a UPS or generator is mandatory in some areas of the world. I have a 1000W Honda generator that is always ready to fire up if needed.

I remember living in Guam back in the early 80's. They had these rat snakes that keep climbing up the power poles and shorting out the transformers. ZAAAAP!!! We would loose power at least once a week!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> One question... In previous grow my resivoir TDS always stayed similar as the res level dropped (plants used it) with this set up i am finding myself adding plain water each day to bring me TDS down to where i've had it. Does this mean the plants are using more water then Nutrient solution? ? Or is there something else going on here that i dont know about??? I cant see that evaporation would be much of a problem but i suppose its always a possibility... but i think highly unlikely that it would occur this fast.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Apicture update too  Notice my room mates attept in the mug at the forefront of the photo... its from the same batch of clones. hahaha


That's exactly the way it should be working. Toward the end of harvest your plants will be using 2-3 gallons of water a day!

Just keep watching your PPM and PH. As you keep adding plain water your PH will climb depending on your water's PH.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 5, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Guys i failed.
> 
> I decided to stop this system because i cant simply stop the Leak of the end caps....
> 
> ...


You need to use waterproof silicon. 

1) Put a *huge* bead of silicon all around the bottom and the sides (inside) of the end cap.

2) Put another bead around the end of the fence post.

3) Slide the end cap on the fence post. Wipe away the excess silicon. The edges of the cap should be completely sealed to the fence post. 

4) You may need to run another bead of silicon along the edge where the cap meets the fence post. Spread it in with your fingers.

5) Let it dry for 24hrs. 

I've never had any leaks using this technique.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 5, 2009)

i use silicon II for bathrooms from wallyworld
its 6$ for a huge tube.........i do as skunk says......some on the inside and i completely seal the outside.......no leaks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 5, 2009)

Flushing and just about there!

the 2nd pic is a blueberry at 6 weeks.


I dont know why my leaves are always so yellow and crispy all the time? they seem to start to yellow up at around week 6 and progressively get worse up until the flush. But it doesnt seem to matter beacuse the buds are always big and dank!!!!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 5, 2009)

12 th day of flower new leaves turning yellow at top of plant. ph 5.7/ ms 3.46 . can someone give some advice


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 5, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> 12 th day of flower new leaves turning yellow at top of plant. ph 5.7/ ms 3.46 . can someone give some advice



What is your PPM?


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 5, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> What is your PPM?


ppm is 1750


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 5, 2009)

wondering on average when pistils start turning is it about 2 weeks to go?........


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 5, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> ppm is 1750



ok post a pic i can help you, i fucked with my plants so much i know almost what everything does lol


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 6, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Guys i failed.
> 
> I decided to stop this system because i cant simply stop the Leak of the end caps....
> 
> ...


No failure, my friend!

I am sorry to hear you are considering leaving us, but this problem can be overcome! I take it your plants did not survive this run due to the power outage. I feel for you.

To fix the leak - refer once more to Stink's method - or one of the other successful methods employed by one of us.

Stink has listed his method a couple times... and I will list the exact products I have had 100% success with - for 9 fence posts total. I got my method out of this book.

http://howtohydroponics.com/preview.html

If the rest of us can figure out a way to atach the end caps in a leak-proof way, you can too!

Use this PVC primer: Weld On P-70 Clear Primer, stock# 1022

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=13452&product_id=28095&MSCSProfile=95385A1F52DEA1A229D5B37542054464D66FA4372FA2CB8CE62721D19976E9E6DCD78DF6B59F73A436CF595EA4A2B2C8933DFF0B3F140BED1A72FCAF17489257E4837DAEE66974BBF0109347A29B6EF12B886312B078CB6F3E4155F92B3B7EED214D00DC0E6F3306CDE2C26EF02643DD01591A36BCBEA14AB72E322F2E84F56F50DDA21CE6C33394

Use this PVC cement: Weld On PVC 2705 Clear Medium Bodied Plastic Pipe Cement, stock# 11003

http://pvcfittingsdirect.com/_e/Glue_and_Primer/product/878095/Weld_On_Low_VOC_Solvent_Cement_GLUE_2705_1_PINT.htm

You must use both the primer and the cement... Cement alone is probably enough - if applied properly over multiple passes. Primer alone will NOT work. Again, use both for a 100% leak-proof installation. Don't use PVC cement to repair a leak mid-grow. The PVC cement must dry for 2-3 days before use.

I hope you stay Stinky - but I understand that this system is not for everybody. I just harvested my first two flower units with excellent results, but I think there are easier, more hands-off, less power-dependent methods to grow your meds. Good luck finding the one that fits you best!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Flushing and just about there!
> 
> the 2nd pic is a blueberry at 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yo Dirt - my leaves on some plants did that too around week 6. I am pretty certain it is a two-fold problem; primarily caused by heat stress, and secondarily by an imbalanced nutrient solution. Using a light meter, I noticed a direct correlation between the effected leaves and hot spots under my reflector. The 6 week timing has to do with the plants being at max height and the foliage being closest to the lights. It is easy for your nutrient solution to be out of balance around weeks 4 and 5 as the plants really start pigging out on nutes while devoting lots of energy to flowering. Remember how much water you added during this phase of flowering?! By week 6 the nute imbalance begins to show as the plant lacks the necessary elements to battle heat effectively as it had a couple weeks earlier... the hot spots on certain areas of the canopy begin to take their toll on foliage. My Headband was more inflicted sooner and more severely than my OG, which supports my theory, as the HB was under-fertilized the entire cycle.

As you know - this is not my first theory to be wrong... I keep trying. One thing is for certain, we have EXACTLY the same symptoms - right down to the dank bud produced by these plants with inflicted leaves.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks -[Lionroor]- you have always been help to me.

My plants did survive the power outage but lost many fan leaves(i hope this is ok)

But this system depends too much on the pump/timer/sprayers too much and its not enough space for higher yield. But everything else is excellent.

The leaking problem i left out the cement pvc my fault.

--------------------

Did you guys know that a room can only handle a cetain amount of power before the safety switch kicks in and you lose your power?!?!?!

Well i didnt!!!!!!!!!!

so for this reason i want to be on the safe side since im not at my grow place 24/7 i decided to switch to bubbleponics.

I will one day return to Aeroponics when i find a way to stabilize the power.


-------------------------
What did you yield lion?


----------



## imburne (Jun 6, 2009)

ok how do we go about quieting the High speed fan a little? I was thinking of throwing it in a rubbermaid box with a hole on each side for the entrance and exit ports and then throwing that in the attic. The fan is really loud and to have it on in the room for 12 hours a day is too noizy. Any suggestions?


----------



## nadbilson (Jun 6, 2009)

imburne said:


> ok how do we go about quieting the High speed fan a little? I was thinking of throwing it in a rubbermaid box with a hole on each side for the entrance and exit ports and then throwing that in the attic. The fan is really loud and to have it on in the room for 12 hours a day is too noizy. Any suggestions?


Could you wire it to a dimmer switch, like for a light? I have thought of this one for a while. Suspend it with bungee cords first and see if that helps. Maybe some of the other guys may know a better way


----------



## orzz (Jun 6, 2009)

imburne said:


> ok how do we go about quieting the High speed fan a little? I was thinking of throwing it in a rubbermaid box with a hole on each side for the entrance and exit ports and then throwing that in the attic. The fan is really loud and to have it on in the room for 12 hours a day is too noizy. Any suggestions?


Use the box the fan came in and cut holes (exhaust and intake) that line up with the fan intake and exhaust. Hook up bungees or whatever you are using to mount fan. Install any ducting or special flanges that can't be installed if you fill the box with filler. Fill box with sound deadening material, such as expanding foam crack filler.
Makes for a heavy unit but it is quiet.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 6, 2009)

i dont understand how some people cant achieve good yields from aero stink setup
ive grown from 2.5 foot to 4 foot plants.......from 4 on each 4 foot post to 8...(ive settled on 3.5 foot plants and 5 on each post)
if u run co2 and stinks recipe for nutes and good genetics and keep your ph at 5.8 and your ppm at 2000 or ec at 2.8 then u cant beat this system
u can run drip or flood and drain or dwc till ur blue in the face.....cant touch this sytem


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Flushing and just about there!
> 
> the 2nd pic is a blueberry at 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Have you tried bumping up your PPM. They look like they could use another 500-700PPM on top of what you're running.

Unless of course you are flushing. Yellow leaves usually means you are Nitrogen deficient. 

Crispy, burnt leaves is different. The only time I've seen that on my plants is when my AC vent came out and my room got way to hot. Only the tops close to lights burnt.

Are using RO water? I wonder what kind of stuff is in your water. 

I wonder how much Chlorine you have in your water? RO will filter out the solid minerals but it won't filter liquids. You may need to let the water set out for a day before you use it. Letting it set out for a day allows the Chlorine to become a gas to dissipate into the air.

Chlorine will kill the natural fauna. That's why they put it in the water...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 6, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Dirt - my leaves on some plants did that too around week 6. I am pretty certain it is a two-fold problem; primarily caused by heat stress, and secondarily by an imbalanced nutrient solution. Using a light meter, I noticed a direct correlation between the effected leaves and hot spots under my reflector. The 6 week timing has to do with the plants being at max height and the foliage being closest to the lights. It is easy for your nutrient solution to be out of balance around weeks 4 and 5 as the plants really start pigging out on nutes while devoting lots of energy to flowering. Remember how much water you added during this phase of flowering?! By week 6 the nute imbalance begins to show as the plant lacks the necessary elements to battle heat effectively as it had a couple weeks earlier... the hot spots on certain areas of the canopy begin to take their toll on foliage. My Headband was more inflicted sooner and more severely than my OG, which supports my theory, as the HB was under-fertilized the entire cycle.
> 
> As you know - this is not my first theory to be wrong... I keep trying. One thing is for certain, we have EXACTLY the same symptoms - right down to the dank bud produced by these plants with inflicted leaves.


Thanks Lion..your theory sounds correct,, as an experiment i am going to move the plants to the left in the rotation instead of the right and see what happends,, if the theory is sound the hot spots will show up differently... but then again who cares right? if im getting nice yields and big buds then what does it matter.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea stink im using RO water, since i got my controller i thought the yellowing would stop.. the room temp is between 82-85.
Maybe i do need to bump up the nutes ,, but with these current racks i have a few blueberry and wanted to keep them at or around 1700... this current run i have bubba kush in the back and it stayed deep green up to about 7 weeks at 1700 before it started to yellow and crisp. i will try leaving the water out over night and see if that helps.

also,, its very strange,, this green crack i have rooted in 7 days the first few cuttings,, now i took 14 cuttings 16 days ago and they are still not popping roots.. ive monitored the ph every few days and its what ive always been at. so i dunno.

One more potentialy big problem is im starting to get these tiny little red bugs in my veg unit..some are brown and most are red.
any thing i can do?


thanks again...and just a reminder and BIG THANK YOU to STINK and LION and the rest of you guys out there,, this system has been bringing the BEST meds to my area and i am at the top of the shelf with my product..and guess what? I didnt know a thing 5 months ago. If you follow stinks directions then it WILL WORK.


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 6, 2009)

look here for fan controller $19 I have one and it works great: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrofarm-variable-speed-fan-control-p-2263.html


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 6, 2009)

*I have bought from here white rino fem 100% females: *
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/feminized-marijuana-seeds.html

*They send it inside a cd jewel case, the cd is a copy of some old songs.. lol, very safe and I highly recommend them... the strain of white rino is sick, didnt have to top the plant and it has 9-10 shoots and the trunk is 2" thick... 4 weeks veg and now 5th week flower....
*
*Original Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970s. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. Blueberry has a l*
*INDOOR / OUTDOOR* *Indoor* *TYPE* *Mostly Indica 
(80% Indica, 20% Sativa* *PLANT HEIGHT* *Medium* *FLOWERING TIME* *8 - 10 weeks*


*AK-47 Is Now available as the long awaited AK 47 Feminized are easy to grow yet very strong and is therefore very popular. AK 47 plants are medium height and produce excellent yields quite quickly. Extremely strong odour and smoke. Quality without compromise makes AK-47 Feminized suitable for commercial grows or home use. AK-47 has a short flowering period for a sativa, producing compact, not too leafy buds that gleam with a coat of resin crystals. AK 47 Feminized seeds are an absolute must! Fast finishing like lowryder with a much bigger yield and Buzz*

*INDOOR / OUTDOOR* *Indoor/Outdoor* *TYPE* *Mostly Sativa * *PLANT HEIGHT* *Short, 45cm-55cm indoor* *FLOWERING TIME* * Under 7 Weeks*



*
*


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually i just thought of something stink. My water IS set out to dissapate.. i fill a 36 gallon tub with ro water every few days and it usually sits for a day or two before its used. Another thing i was thinking..ive always set my vent fan to come on during the night cycle.. for air circulation...my oscilating fan is always on day and night..could this be a problem?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2009)

It's been a couple of weeks since I posted any photos so here we go...

I am trying a new formula for my oldest girls. I mixed Pro Bloom Soil instead of the normal Pro Bloom. It has less of the nutrients for vegetative growth and more of the nutrients for flowering.

You can see from the photos how some of the plants have responded to the nute change.

I'll be starting my flush soon. I may have to leave a couple of plants in the system to finish. 

The big plant close to the camera is my new strain I call Sour Goo. It's a mix between Skunk #11 and The Goo. It's covered in crystals and has a mild spicy smell.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Lion..your theory sounds correct,, as an experiment i am going to move the plants to the left in the rotation instead of the right and see what happends,, if the theory is sound the hot spots will show up differently... but then again who cares right? if im getting nice yields and big buds then what does it matter.


This falls into line with what happened to my plants when they got to hot. The tops near the light where the only ones burnt. They looked exactly like the ones in your photos.

The fact that both Lion and myself both knew the cause of the crispies (heat) should help help you solve problems. Your room may be 85 but the plants right under the lights may be more like 90+.

That's great that you RO your water. That tells you it's not a chlorine or water issue. Everything is pointing to a heat problem...


----------



## Mitus (Jun 6, 2009)

Lookin good Stink! I'm a few weeks away from my first indoor harvest . 

You had said "The big plant close to the camera is my new strain I call Sour Goo. It's a mix between Skunk #11 and The Goo. It's covered in crystals and has a mild spicy smell."

You're crossing the strains yourself? if so, how does that process go?

-Mitus

(heres a few pics of mine, and a side project)


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 6, 2009)

LionRoor how much was your last harvest from your best 14?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 6, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since I posted any photos so here we go...
> 
> I am trying a new formula for my oldest girls. I mixed Pro Bloom Soil instead of the normal Pro Bloom. It has less of the nutrients for vegetative growth and more of the nutrients for flowering.
> 
> ...



What would happen if you didnt have those fence post? 
Have you ever tried this system with no fence post?


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 6, 2009)

imburne said:


> ok how do we go about quieting the High speed fan a little? I was thinking of throwing it in a rubbermaid box with a hole on each side for the entrance and exit ports and then throwing that in the attic. The fan is really loud and to have it on in the room for 12 hours a day is too noizy. Any suggestions?


 I use S&p inline duct sclincers insulated duct and hang my fan from vacume belts works like a charm i have an 8in high output can fan.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jun 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> What would happen if you didnt have those fence post?
> Have you ever tried this system with no fence post?


The pots keep falling over and the floor gets REALLY wet!


Sorry, I just couldnt resist.
The devil made me do it!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Thanks -[Lionroor]- you have always been help to me.
> 
> My plants did survive the power outage but lost many fan leaves(i hope this is ok)
> 
> ...


Yo Bra - good news on the plants - you can get rid of the burnt, dead leaves. So you sound like your done... but your still cruising, right? Your stuck with your StinkBuds, at least until the end of this current round, right?

For a hands-off grow - consider something with pots... You have a nice buffer for electric and nutrient issues.

Yeah - electricity is an important issue to consider when you grow! Number one, probably, as the safety of yourself, home, and others is at risk.

Most rooms have 2 x 15 amp circuits that are shared with other rooms of the house. Unless you specifically wire a room to grow, you will likely need to run power from additional rooms of the house. Lights are best run on a dedicated 240 / 30amp + circuit. Lights running at 240 require fewer amps and allow you to run more lights per circuit. You can run 1 x 1000 light on a standard 120 / 15amp circuit, or 2 x 600's. Nothing else can be on the same circuit as your lights.

My current harvest is still hanging. Using 3 layers of trellis made harvest tedious. Having to cut stalks out of the trellis was slow-going. The OG was pretty easy to remove, but the Headband grows like ivy and ran itself around everything. I will not be doing anymore HB in the futre. Anyway, I took some time over 3 - 4 days to harvest. I will be manicuring and doing final weight next week for most. I did do a final snip tonight on one of the first hangers I picked of OG. I didn't get through the whole plant, but I am at 23 grams of tightly manicured, super duper, grade A1, OG Kush for 1 plant; it will certainly yield over an ounce. I've taken some pre-cure test snaps and I am blown away! I have done numerous harvests of this same OG in different mediums, and this Stink stuff may be the best of all! I can't believe how well it smokes right off the line. After a cure - wow!

I will be sure to give a final tally and smoke report in a couple weeks!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> LionRoor how much was your last harvest from your best 14?


My flower units are 3 x 6 hole posts for a total of 18 plants per.

I will let you know when the scissor hash settles on final yield.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since I posted any photos so here we go...
> 
> I am trying a new formula for my oldest girls. I mixed Pro Bloom Soil instead of the normal Pro Bloom. It has less of the nutrients for vegetative growth and more of the nutrients for flowering.
> 
> ...


Lookin' choice as usual... Yeah - Sour Goo! That is so killer the way you can make your own strains. I really want to try that. How do you then get Sour Goo seeds?

I used the Soil formula for the first week or 2 of flowering for my last batches and it seemed to work well... kind of eases the plant into the standard bloom formula. I used it again at the end of flowering. I never did it the other way so I have no comparison.

On that note - thanks, Stink... Just harvested my first two flower units with excellent results! The best boo ever! I have many ideas to improve yields, though I can not imagine the quality being better. I have seen many batches of the OG genetics I have, and in your system they shine the brightest; I mean, truly top notch - all time smoke! Thank you, Stink


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 7, 2009)

I had to transport everything to my new DWC 3 gallon bucket system to fix the leaks for the PVC fence post.

I will finish my harvest in the DWC buckets, and see how well that goes.

I might return to the fence post but if i do i wont do 4inch pvc fence posts. I will do 6inch 

Im going for bigger yields, 4 months is a long time! i want to make the best of it!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 7, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> I use S&p inline duct sclincers insulated duct and hang my fan from vacume belts works like a charm i have an 8in high output can fan.


Yeah - that is the way! ...can you post a pic?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Lookin' choice as usual... Yeah - Sour Goo! That is so killer the way you can make your own strains. I really want to try that. How do you then get Sour Goo seeds?


Leave a male in your system. Watch it closely for balls. You have a long time before you have to worry.

When the balls start turning yellow that means they are just about to open. That's when you cut the plant down. Make sure you leave enough stems and leaves to keep the roots alive!!!! You may have to cut off some balls from the lower plant.

Now take your male plant and cut off some good branches and put them in a vase or glass of water. Just like flowers.

They will ripen up over a few days and start to open. Use a glass plate and tap the flowers over the plate a few times a day to collect the pollen.

Be sure and label the pollen and store it in the fridge or freezer. Now take a small watercolor brush and paint some of the pollen on the lower buds of the plants.

Before long you will have seed coming out your ass!

That's all there is to it! How about some tips...

Don't breed brothers and sisters unless you want some funky stuff.

Don't keep the new breed going unless it's as good or better than the parents.

You will get better results by mixing 2 completely different land race strains. Find a good male and try it with a bunch of different females. Too many males gets confusing.

It takes me many weeks to really judge the quality of the weed. I look for a number of different things.

*The most important aspect to me is the high*. I look at ceiling, feel and tolerance.

*1) Ceiling* - This is how high the weed can make you. With some Afghans you can only get so high. If you keep smoking more you just get sleepy. With some Sativas the more you smoke the higher you get. I want my smoke to have a high ceiling.

*2) Feel* - Does the weed make you feel tired and sleepy or energized and creative. I like having both strains around. Indicas are great for pain and insomnia. A mix is good for day use.

*3) Tolerance* - One of the most over looked aspects of weed. With some weed after a few weeks your body starts to build up a tolerance to the weed. You have to smoke more and more but it never is the same as when you first smoked it. Take a few weeks off and it's back to normal for a while.

Some people have confused tolerance with genetic drift. They keep taking clones from the same plants but they don't seem to be getting as high as they used to. They blame it on the plants and assume that the strain is getting weaker with each cutting. False.... The people have built up a tolerance to that specific type of pot.

Good bud will get you just as high after 10 years as it did the first hit. That's what makes Blueberry so good. DJ Short is one of the few breeders who understand the concept of tolerance. His strains always have lasting power.

*After the high the most important thing to me is the taste and smell*. I like all types of tastes and smells. Everything from fruity to spicy. This is totally a personal thing. There is no right or wrong answer. What ever you like is right!

*Yield* is the last thing I look at. The plant must be able to produce enough medicine to actually help people. There are a lot of good strains out there but they grow too slow and don't produce. I look for strains that will produce huge colas. They also need to finish up in a decent amount of time.

So find yourself a land race Afghan and a land race Sativa and breed yourself the next super Kush. Maybe you can name a strain after me...SB Kush?


----------



## orzz (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the step by step instructions. You answered a lot of my questions. One I didn't see was how long will the pollen stay viable in the fridge or freezer? 
When I do mess with xbreeding the first will definitely have your name. 
_ SB Purple Nepal _


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 7, 2009)

orzz said:


> Thanks for the step by step instructions. You answered a lot of my questions. One I didn't see was how long will the pollen stay viable in the fridge or freezer?
> When I do mess with xbreeding the first will definitely have your name.
> _ SB Purple Nepal _


The pollen will be good for at least a couple of months. I've tried keeping it for a long time but the pollen ended up caking together and turning brown.


----------



## trayne (Jun 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM.
> 
> What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.
> 
> ...


 
well when you just add till you get to your correct or desired ppm to you just estimate being even with your diff nutes? like what do since your cycle will call for more or less of a certain one at diff times ?


----------



## trayne (Jun 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies?
> 
> You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.
> 
> ...


another question i have is if different strains take different flowereing tiimes , and lets say youve never done that certain strain. or for me being my first grow.how will you know when to start flushing?

and is it ok if i flush two weeks before i actually know , and do an estimate on say choppin on the 8th week. and when that time comes if the trichomes arent ready till the 9 week and i just flush an extra week? or is that bad and if you have estimated wrong you HAVE to harvest after the 2nd week has ended for flushing whether the trichomes are ready or not? 

apreciate all the info stink.


----------



## orzz (Jun 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The pollen will be good for at least a couple of months. I've tried keeping it for a long time but the pollen ended up caking together and turning brown.


Thanks for the answer! Appreciate it!


----------



## Mitus (Jun 7, 2009)

THANK YOU STINKBUD!!! wow... very informative.

I was wondering if you could help me out with some info... Do you know how Cali law works for running a Coop? Say multiple patients want to live in the same place and pull their growing limits together... I've heard some people say you need a permit for that to be legit, then i've heard others say that you don't... I've also heard that its possible to get your perscribing Dr. to raise the growing limit set by your perscription... edjucate me!! haha

-Mitus


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 7, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Maybe you can name a strain after me...SB Kush?


No doubt! Whatever I cross will def have OG Kush in it - and be called StinkBud__________ something or other... so yeah! SB Kush, it is. Thanks for explaining that. Like everything you do in the garden, you make me feel like I can do it too - thanks for breaking it down that way!


----------



## typ3ss (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey this is a silly question.

But here it goes.


Do the net pot's cover lid affect the stem's growth at all?

I ask this because those net pot's cover are so tight....


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 8, 2009)

typ3ss said:


> Hey this is a silly question.
> 
> But here it goes.
> 
> ...


No silly questions on Stink's thread!

The neoprene sleeves do not affect the stem's growth. They expand to allow the main stalk to grow as normal. I am amazed how much they can stretch!


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 8, 2009)

are you talking patients growing together for their stash, or patients living at the same spot all growing for a co-op? ive never heard of any permits , as far as i know once u got your rec. your good. if growing for a collective im not too sure.. im sure theres someone in here who runs one and can help you with that. as far as the doc raising your plant count, thats not happening anymore.. 


Chef



Mitus said:


> THANK YOU STINKBUD!!! wow... very informative.
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me out with some info... Do you know how Cali law works for running a Coop? Say multiple patients want to live in the same place and pull their growing limits together... I've heard some people say you need a permit for that to be legit, then i've heard others say that you don't... I've also heard that its possible to get your perscribing Dr. to raise the growing limit set by your perscription... edjucate me!! haha
> 
> -Mitus


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 8, 2009)

trayne said:


> well when you just add till you get to your correct or desired ppm to you just estimate being even with your diff nutes? like what do since your cycle will call for more or less of a certain one at diff times ?


You mix the nutrients first in a gallon jug using my formula. Everything is on page 75.

After you mix the formula you add that to the water until you reach your desired PPM.

Different strains require different amounts of nutrients. 2000PPM is a good starting point. My Blueberry likes 1700PPM but my Snowbud can handle 3000PPM.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 8, 2009)

trayne said:


> another question i have is if different strains take different flowereing tiimes , and lets say youve never done that certain strain. or for me being my first grow.how will you know when to start flushing?
> 
> and is it ok if i flush two weeks before i actually know , and do an estimate on say choppin on the 8th week. and when that time comes if the trichomes arent ready till the 9 week and i just flush an extra week? or is that bad and if you have estimated wrong you HAVE to harvest after the 2nd week has ended for flushing whether the trichomes are ready or not?
> 
> apreciate all the info stink.


Don't start the flush until the plants are almost done. When the pistils start turning brown/orange you know it's getting close. When in doubt let them go another week.

Lately I've been flushing for one week with Sweet only. I drain my res and refill with 450ml of Sweet added to the water. PH 5.8

After 3 days I'll drain it again and add 250ml of Sweet. I'm trying a mix of Berry and Citrus Sweet this time.

Remember, you are always better off having your bud a little too ripe than not ripe enough. Some strains will really thicken up of the last 2 weeks. Be patient!

Master Grower Soma gives some of the best advice around. He says "wait until you think it's time to harvest, then wait another week". This is so true! Try it and you will see what I mean. Most people become inpatient and harvest too early. Think of buds like fruit. Is fruit better tree ripened or picked early and allowed to ripen in the store? Think of apples and peaches and what they taste like when you pick them early! Sour!!! Let the fruit rippen on the tree though and it will be as sweet as candy. Same with your buds....


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 8, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> No doubt! Whatever I cross will def have OG Kush in it - and be called StinkBud__________ something or other... so yeah! SB Kush, it is. Thanks for explaining that. Like everything you do in the garden, you make me feel like I can do it too - thanks for breaking it down that way!


I don't breed much anymore but I used to do it every time. It is easy with soil because you can move the male out of the room easily.

It was very enjoyable and frustrating at the same time. I kept track of my pollen and seeds and labeled everything.

I started with some old school Hindu Kush seeds. Every once in a while one of my buddies would find a seed and give it to me. It's very rare to find a seed around here!

Usually you want female seeds but when you start to breed you need a good male. Good males are hard to find. You won't know if the male is any good until after you grow out the offspring.

Needless to say it takes many years of hard work to discover you are better off finding some killer clones instead.


----------



## Fany (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys. First of I would like to start of by saying WOW. I finally decided to grow my own bud. Not only does it seem a lot more cost efficient, but the plain truth is I am sick and tired of relying on a very unreliable source. I am going to assume that many of the fellow members here was in my shoe at one point. I have spent a lot of time reading and watching vids on growing. However with the amount of "attention" Stinks Guide had attracted, I thought it would be a safe assumption to make that this would be THE Guide to follow. There is only 2 problems I am running into. I am completely lost, and that is a whole lot of info scattered around within the 600+ replys. I took a look at all the stickys and guides on the first page of the forum, but does anyone have a more "simplified" guide? One that is following the same guidelines and Stinks? Sorry for the extremely long post...


----------



## nadbilson (Jun 8, 2009)

Fany said:


> Hey guys. First of I would like to start of by saying WOW. I finally decided to grow my own bud. Not only does it seem a lot more cost efficient, but the plain truth is I am sick and tired of relying on a very unreliable source. I am going to assume that many of the fellow members here was in my shoe at one point. I have spent a lot of time reading and watching vids on growing. However with the amount of "attention" Stinks Guide had attracted, I thought it would be a safe assumption to make that this would be THE Guide to follow. There is only 2 problems I am running into. I am completely lost, and that is a whole lot of info scattered around within the 600+ replys. I took a look at all the stickys and guides on the first page of the forum, but does anyone have a more "simplified" guide? One that is following the same guidelines and Stinks? Sorry for the extremely long post...


Try page 75 i think thats where stink sends everyone. but overall this system is very simple to build and use, good luck with it!


----------



## Mitus (Jun 8, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> are you talking patients growing together for their stash, or patients living at the same spot all growing for a co-op? ive never heard of any permits , as far as i know once u got your rec. your good. if growing for a collective im not too sure.. im sure theres someone in here who runs one and can help you with that. as far as the doc raising your plant count, thats not happening anymore..
> 
> 
> Chef



Anyone know if you have multiple patients living in one place, do their growing limits stack? Like if the norm is 6/12, would 3 patients be allowed 18/36?
-Mitus


----------



## orzz (Jun 8, 2009)

Mitus said:


> Anyone know if you have multiple patients living in one place, do their growing limits stack? Like if the norm is 6/12, would 3 patients be allowed 18/36?
> -Mitus


In CAL, in my county(contra costa), they stack.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 8, 2009)

Mitus said:


> Anyone know if you have multiple patients living in one place, do their growing limits stack? Like if the norm is 6/12, would 3 patients be allowed 18/36?
> -Mitus


Stack them up high!


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 8, 2009)

Stink got someone to help me put the system together... I would like to do the smaller 8 plant flower setup in a 4x4 tent, do you think I can have 2 small setup in the tent or should I just have 1? I have a 400watt light...

thanks


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 8, 2009)

i use lowes strong boxes for my veg units and im going to be using 2 of those units side by side in my 4 by 4 tent.......
i was going to use 12 holes in each unit and do a 24 plant sog type grow....maybe veg till 8 inches and then into 12/12
bet the yield will be better than u think


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 9, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Dirt - my leaves on some plants did that too around week 6. I am pretty certain it is a two-fold problem; primarily caused by heat stress, and secondarily by an imbalanced nutrient solution. Using a light meter, I noticed a direct correlation between the effected leaves and hot spots under my reflector. The 6 week timing has to do with the plants being at max height and the foliage being closest to the lights. It is easy for your nutrient solution to be out of balance around weeks 4 and 5 as the plants really start pigging out on nutes while devoting lots of energy to flowering. Remember how much water you added during this phase of flowering?! By week 6 the nute imbalance begins to show as the plant lacks the necessary elements to battle heat effectively as it had a couple weeks earlier... the hot spots on certain areas of the canopy begin to take their toll on foliage. My Headband was more inflicted sooner and more severely than my OG, which supports my theory, as the HB was under-fertilized the entire cycle.
> 
> As you know - this is not my first theory to be wrong... I keep trying. One thing is for certain, we have EXACTLY the same symptoms - right down to the dank bud produced by these plants with inflicted leaves.


Thanks Lion..and Stink ... the combination of the two IS probably whats causing the yellowing. I moved my sensor up higher in the canopy to maybe trigger the ac sooner. 
I also set my oscilating fan to a higher setting..hope it brings the temps at the top level down some.

Speaking of nute imbalance? how should i approach it.
Im a little confused..ive been researching plant problems and from all accounts it looks according to some pictures it could be an over fert problem????? BUT that contradicts what you were stating in the above quote. But then again, the yellowing only started after i sealed everything off and started using co2...so it also points to a heat problem.

should i up the nute ppms? on my newest flower system ( going on week 4) while they are still plush and green? 

or back off ????


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 9, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Lion..and Stink ... the combination of the two IS probably whats causing the yellowing. I moved my sensor up higher in the canopy to maybe trigger the ac sooner.
> I also set my oscilating fan to a higher setting..hope it brings the temps at the top level down some.
> 
> Speaking of nute imbalance? how should i approach it.
> ...


I would say maintain the nute PPMs, but, perhaps, flush and change the res more often than you did last session to be sure the solution is balanced.

I think the cause is primarily a heat or temp differential issue. The change is just too drastic for a nutrient defficiency. I hope you figure it out though, as I have a couple more batches going to flower shortly! haha.


----------



## jblwired (Jun 9, 2009)

Up to page #387. Lol. Wish me luck.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 9, 2009)

OK so i went to the flower room this morning and saw that my controller said the co2 was at 690ppm...what??? my co2 disperses from the fan that i turned up from low to medium last night. That along with the sensor that i put up higher in the canopy managed to use about 3 days worth over night!


stink how do you do your co2? I know you have the tube running above the garden...is it on just the outside perimeter below the lights? where do you put your sensor? My co2 has always been dispersed from my fan which is on 24/7..... 

im gonna figure this out one way or the other.


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow co2 sounds like a hell of a hassle!!! hahaha but still i may aswell try it with my next one! Took some clones last night for my next batch but leaving in 5 days for 2 weeks, hope my room mate is competent enough to look after them for me while i am gone  i am shitting myself! hahaha should never have to rely on people to take care of your baby girls but i suppose some things cant be helped!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok so I run into a old friend and he takes me to his garden and shows me what he is working with. I can get clones of anything I want and as many as I want. Here's his line up 

Dutch Passion - Power Plant, Per Plex

G-13 Labs - White widow, Northern Lights x skunk

And his own breeds along with some true Humboldt county strains. 

Along with some Sour Diesel and what he calls true blue, or blue star which is true blueberry x Sensi Star. 

The problem is that they are dirty with mites. What can I do to still get these plants minus the mites?

I think that some of these would be great to have in the SB system!


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 9, 2009)

Mites scare the crap out of me... I am not sure it is worth it. That is why I decided to go with seeds as soon as my room is up.

But that is me...


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 9, 2009)

so when i put my first plants into grow room do i need to "harden off" plants. Im going from 4 48in floresents to 1000w hps and 400w mh. can I put them in and turn on the growzilla or do I need to get the girls used to the light gragually as you do when going from indoor to outdoor.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry when i put my first plants into my flower room.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya, you should start with the light a little far away to begin with.
Then, gradually bring it closer while keeping temps in check.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 9, 2009)

ive been fighting mites for about a year and they are hell
im not sure its worth the chance imho
i use spider mite predators and spider mite destroyers......they breed 2x as fast as the mites and wipe them out in about a month or two
if ur are still going to go through it........
put them under floros in a different room (house would be better) and dip the ENTIRE clone in einstein oil every 3 days for about a month......
then............
take clones of them.....dipping them again and use the clones.........i would never put those original plants into my grow area


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 9, 2009)

meant einstein oil mixed with water


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 9, 2009)

until u battle spider mites u have NO idea what ur up against
last year i sprayed every kind of spray on the market and bombed and got nothing but more mites and mold
now ill be putting the predators and destroyers in there around august whether i need them or not...........being safe this year


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like something I don't even want to start and deal with. I might grab some clones in a week he just started treating the mites problem. I looked today and really anything but he knows that he has them. Maybe when he get it under control I will mess around with them but Until then I guess I will just have to wait. . . .


----------



## orzz (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Sounds like something I don't even want to start and deal with. I might grab some clones in a week he just started treating the mites problem. I looked today and really anything but he knows that he has them. Maybe when he get it under control I will mess around with them but Until then I guess I will just have to wait. . . .


That is the best decision.
Just say NO to Mites!


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jun 10, 2009)

indianwarrior said:


> subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> kiss-ass


 subscribed.


----------



## Apollonia (Jun 10, 2009)

First of all, +rep, +rep, +rep

To George Bailey, the richest man in town!

But seriously, you've given so much to so many people - your patients, the readers of this thread. Your karma and goodwill generated must be exponential by now.

Now if I may ask a more mundane question.
As I was reading te thread I say that you would have preffered to use the 14 gallon containers as opposed to the 18 gallons, as you only filled the containers half way. To conserve vertical space, and nutrients as well, I was wondering if your system could work with a few modifications for the change in size, using the 10 gallon rubbermaid roughneck containers.

Ace Hardware site gives the dimensions as *23.8L x 15.6W x 8.9H - *if that is correct, the length and width are the same as the 14 and 18 gallon containers. By cutting down the height by 7.6", would there be enough room for the system to function properly? If it does, perhaps the pumps will not need as much pressure as they will have a shorter vertical distance to climb. Anyone?

Again many, many thanks, your system is sublime.

P.S. As a repayment for what you have given me, I am going to find a way to seek out cancer/AIDS/whatever patients with needs that I can accommodate, and those that cannot afford to pay, will not have to - I am going to have to be somewhat stealth as my state has not yet approved medical use for MJ, but probably will in the future. (Any advice on where to find folks in need, please let me know - I was thinking of either volunteering or hanging around the chemo wards - don't laugh, it's all I got for now!) So if you're ever feeling down - just think of all the seeds you've spread, the people who are helping patients now b/c you helped and inspired them, it's too big for you to know. You did a good thing, Stinkbud.


----------



## orzz (Jun 10, 2009)

Apollonia said:


> P.S. As a repayment for what you have given me, I am going to find a way to seek out cancer/AIDS/whatever patients with needs that I can accommodate, and those that cannot afford to pay, will not have to - I am going to have to be somewhat stealth as my state has not yet approved medical use for MJ, but probably will in the future. (Any advice on where to find folks in need, please let me know - I was thinking of either volunteering or hanging around the chemo wards - don't laugh, it's all I got for now!) So if you're ever feeling down - just think of all the seeds you've spread, the people who are helping patients now b/c you helped and inspired them, it's too big for you to know. You did a good thing, Stinkbud.


Spoken like a true StinkBuddy.
Thanks for the Beautiful thoughts right before bed ...


----------



## kingrichie (Jun 10, 2009)

do the roots grow straight down simply because they are not in water? 

I am on my 1st grow right now. 5 plants (mixed kushes i started from seed in the Aerogarden) in a Bubbleponics system, 1 600W MH in a digital conversion ballast (will switch from MH to HPS 600W for flowering). As i write this it is now Day 32. I am trying to figure out how to best prune and thin my plants to increase the light at the bottom, but I am not sure if I should even thin yet, and I am not sure what leaves to cut. 2 are 10", 1 9", and 2 6". I was planning on letting them remain in veg. state for at least the rest of the month of June (21 more days) or until between 16" - 24". This will be a total of 51 days veg. and I will probably let them go to 60 days regardless of size before I switch them over to flowering. Is there anything you can suggest to make this a really good grow with lots of flowers? Should I bother to top off the plants since I can let them go all the way to 4"? Should I thin or prune at all yet? I know pruning increases node sites and branch growth but is it really necessary with what I have? Take a look at all my pics please. I await your reply and any help from others as well.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OK so i went to the flower room this morning and saw that my controller said the co2 was at 690ppm...what??? my co2 disperses from the fan that i turned up from low to medium last night. That along with the sensor that i put up higher in the canopy managed to use about 3 days worth over night!
> 
> 
> stink how do you do your co2? I know you have the tube running above the garden...is it on just the outside perimeter below the lights? where do you put your sensor? My co2 has always been dispersed from my fan which is on 24/7.....
> ...


Hey Dirt - I know you and Stink are running different CO2 setup than me - but we do have the same Sentinel controller. I had a couple thoughts reading your post - though I am guessing you have already covered them:

What were your min and max CO2 levels? What is your setpoint? What is your deadband? Perhaps try "generate" rather than "fuzzy" for the CO2 setting.

The fan dispersing the CO2 is up high right? Another oscillating fan on the floor can help to stir up CO2 as it naturally falls. Be sure your exhaust is set to "link" rather than "split" to be certain you are not exhausting while gassing. Be sure a digital ballast is not interfering with your sensor.


----------



## Fany (Jun 10, 2009)

A few things i am sort of confused about. 1st I know different strains require different methods of grow, ie: amount of light etc, does Stink's method basically apply as a "One universal" rule? 2nd question is along the lines of the first question, does the type of strain you want to grow effect the grow room / setup you want to use? I am sort of having trouble in trying to build and determine what type of grow room I need to build. "Sort of having trouble" would be a bit of an under statement... I am trying to work under a certain budget. However I do understand that having a solid and efficient grow room is the key to growing great bud. Or am I just getting ahead of myself?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 10, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Dirt - I know you and Stink are running different CO2 setup than me - but we do have the same Sentinel controller. I had a couple thoughts reading your post - though I am guessing you have already covered them:
> 
> What were your min and max CO2 levels? What is your setpoint? What is your deadband? Perhaps try "generate" rather than "fuzzy" for the CO2 setting.
> 
> The fan dispersing the CO2 is up high right? Another oscillating fan on the floor can help to stir up CO2 as it naturally falls. Be sure your exhaust is set to "link" rather than "split" to be certain you are not exhausting while gassing. Be sure a digital ballast is not interfering with your sensor.


Thanks Lion , yea i double checked all the settings on my sentinel and everything is good. Last night i bought some small fans and set them underneath the racks pointing up. The sensor is hung closer to the tops and im getting a pretty steady reading now. Im going to closely watch the nutes, and change every two weeks instead of three and also buy a ph meter, ive been using the drops and i have a feeling i could be off a bit.

There is definately something going on,, my mid rack is on week 6.5 and it is getting yellow... but the buds are off the hook.


On to a new subject: heres is a paragraph i found on killing spider mites... 

"The use of tanked CO2 can facilitate the killing of spider mites and other pests. In true sealed grow rooms that have no leaks, growers can kill all pests by upping CO2 levels to 10,000 parts per million (ppm) for one hour. Other CO2 augmentation methods are incapable of generating 10,000 ppm for an hour ? only the tank supply method is capable of providing that concentration of CO2. Especially when using 10,000 ppm bug-killing tactics, growers must use safety methods that minimize the health problems that CO2 can cause for humans" 

I think i might have some spider mites in my veg cabinet,,and i was going to try this method before i move them to flower...any thoughts?



n


----------



## chongers (Jun 10, 2009)

I found a product at the supermarket that works great
best solution I have found


----------



## imburne (Jun 10, 2009)

You are a father again Stink!! Thank you for all your help in getting me the meds I need cheaper! The dispensaries are killing me in prices over here. I cannot thank you enough and everyone who participated here!















\


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Y'all -

Have not seen anyone mention this, so try this-
_*Use Garden Hose w. QD to Connect to Pump*_

With hose-clamp connect regular piece of garden hose to screw in connector included supplied with the pump. Takes a little constructive violence (kinda tight) but it fits.

Then on sprayer frame, attach conversion pieces to get 1/2" sched 40 to garden hose thread. (Lowe's, Home depot, etc.)

Get garden hose, measure to size, attach QD to other size and voila, pump exchange and cleaning is as easy as1-2-3 - simple snap and release and lift out sprayer unit.

All together requires some careful planning, a few extra pieces and some precise measuring , but well worth it in the long run.
And once you figure out all the pieces it takes, it's piece of cake!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 10, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Hi Y'all -
> 
> Have not seen anyone mention this, so try this-
> _*Use Garden Hose w. QD to Connect to Pump*_
> ...


This connection - and all sorts of variations have been discussed - but heck, if ya can find 'em!

For the veg unit, I use 1/2" PVC with 1/2" MPT - these are known as nipple risers... screw one end directly into the pump, cut the other end to height and use a PVC quick coupler to join to the spray assembly.

For my flower units, I use 1/2" MPT car-flex tubing in 18" length to connect pump to the spray manifold via PVC quick coupler. (I use triple post variation of the Stink system)

And like you said - it works like a charm. Good call, Bra!


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok so... My girls are in flowering and i have changed to flowering nutes and last night i had the ppm at about 950, (meant to be gradually raising the TDS slowly right?) and i have 4 days until i go away and need to have a ppm for my room mate to keep the water at, i suppose i can still talk to my mate everyday on the phone but should i raise it a bit quicker until they burn then drop it back? Also how long should it take for the tips to burn in the stinkbud setup? I know everything seems to happen rather quickly in this setup compared to dirt and was hoping it would be the same for nute burn? ? ?

Oh and another pic to wet everyones whistle!


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 10, 2009)

Also i had trouble buying neoprene inserts so if anyone else is having trouble or want a cheap option all i did was buy some expansion joint(which comes in a roll) and is used in between the concrete in footpaths and things like that. Then i just cut them to size and a cut in the middle... essentially doing the same thing but its home made.


----------



## robertav3 (Jun 10, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## 420hydro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stinkbud, 

It seems to me from my own experience that the larger the size of the nutrient container, the less likely to have large swings in pH and PPMs. Now a lot of stinkbuddies have space problems, but keeping the reservoir size as large as possible can keep some problems from getting out of hand so quickly. Your insight is appreciated.


----------



## Jack Sprat (Jun 10, 2009)

420hydro said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> It seems to me from my own experience that the larger the size of the nutrient container, the less likely to have large swings in pH and PPMs. Now a lot of stinkbuddies have space problems, but keeping the reservoir size as large as possible can keep some problems from getting out of hand so quickly. Your insight is appreciated.



I found that the smaller 10 gal units were good for veging and flowering uppers when used with an 18 gal res to moderates temp, ppm and level fluctuation caused by the very distraction of our endeavor.
Am curing my product that had to be cut at barely the full 9 weeks. I made so many mistakes that it may not be killer but next time! Better Genes!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Ok so I run into a old friend and he takes me to his garden and shows me what he is working with. I can get clones of anything I want and as many as I want. Here's his line up
> 
> Dutch Passion - Power Plant, Per Plex
> 
> ...


Don't do it!!! And make sure you wash your shoes and clothes good if you visit his grow room. Best to stay far away.

Mites are by far the worst thing that can happen to you. Every experienced grower can tell you horror stories about mites.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> OK so i went to the flower room this morning and saw that my controller said the co2 was at 690ppm...what??? my co2 disperses from the fan that i turned up from low to medium last night. That along with the sensor that i put up higher in the canopy managed to use about 3 days worth over night!
> 
> 
> stink how do you do your co2? I know you have the tube running above the garden...is it on just the outside perimeter below the lights? where do you put your sensor? My co2 has always been dispersed from my fan which is on 24/7.....
> ...


My CO2 tubing runs along the shelf in my closet. It's about the same height as my lights.

A fan works just as well though...


----------



## voulge (Jun 11, 2009)

Few Questions

I have four shop fluorescent lights, one with a grow bulb and the other three with stock bulbs. Can I just put two over the cloner and two over the veg system and call it good? Trying to save money where I can.

Flowering-3 600W HPS or 2 1000W HPS?
This is for THREE flowering systems


----------



## LordVyper (Jun 11, 2009)

I finally finished all 639 pages!

I can't believe how helpful everyone has been, especially to us first timers.

I just wanted to let SB, andy, dirt, and everyone else know how much your work is appreciated, and how grateful we all are for you all for posting all the trials and tribulations you've faced along the way.


Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Mitus (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry if its not thread appropriate... but I was wondering if you could breifly tell me about how long it would take a healthy, rooted clone thats veging under 1000w MH, to grow large enough to produce about 20-30 clones itself... about to get started on my next run and I've never tried growing my own mother plant... buying the clones at bud shops is getting to be an expense i'd love to do away with...

-Mitus


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 11, 2009)

Mitus said:


> Sorry if its not thread appropriate... but I was wondering if you could breifly tell me about how long it would take a healthy, rooted clone thats veging under 1000w MH, to grow large enough to produce about 20-30 clones itself... about to get started on my next run and I've never tried growing my own mother plant... buying the clones at bud shops is getting to be an expense i'd love to do away with...
> 
> -Mitus


Im able to get about 20 cuts from the normal 3 week veg.. 

Chef


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 11, 2009)

Jack Sprat said:


> I found that the smaller 10 gal units were good for veging and flowering uppers when used with an 18 gal res to moderates temp, ppm and level fluctuation caused by the very distraction of our endeavor.
> Am curing my product that had to be cut at barely the full 9 weeks. I made so many mistakes that it may not be killer but next time! Better Genes!


The bigger the better. If you have the space use the 18 gal containers. By the 9th week the plants use 2-3 gallons of water a day.

That much water use in a 10 gal res would shift the PPM and PH a lot. You would have to refill and check it twice a day.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 11, 2009)

voulge said:


> Few Questions
> 
> I have four shop fluorescent lights, one with a grow bulb and the other three with stock bulbs. Can I just put two over the cloner and two over the veg system and call it good? Trying to save money where I can.
> 
> ...


I actually recommend shop lights to get started. I used them for years over my clones. Don't worry about using grow bulbs, cool white bulbs work best.

I would put my veg unit right next to my cloner. Put the cloner on a spare container to bring it up to the same height at the veg unit. Run all 4 lights across both units. Set your timer to 24/7.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 11, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> so when i put my first plants into grow room do i need to "harden off" plants. Im going from 4 48in floresents to 1000w hps and 400w mh. can I put them in and turn on the growzilla or do I need to get the girls used to the light gragually as you do when going from indoor to outdoor.


The reason you have to harden off plants for outdoors is because of the UV rays the Sun puts out. Your plant gets sunburned just like us!

No worries indoors. The light don't put out enough UV to hurt the plants.


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 11, 2009)

Stink do you ever use AquaShield??? also we just got finished putting together your 8 hole mini system, could I do 2 setups in a 4x4 tent or better just do one? thx


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 11, 2009)

almost there...


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 11, 2009)

i just harvested my first of my feminized dutch passion blueberry and they all hermied (bastards!) and pollinated my other strains, theres not much seeds in the other strains just one or two seeds per plant on 3 other plants.(worked out ok cuz i wanted to cross the 2 any way)
but the blueberrys themselves have more seeds and they dont smell, they have more of a plant smell than weed, and the trichs are almost non exsistant but the buds are massive. what the hell, is the plant no good to smoke or will it still be decent?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 11, 2009)

Most likely your Blueberry is not going to be very potent after it hermied+pollinated itself. Once pollinated your girls started focusing on seeds not trichs.
Your other plants though may have been less drastically effected and can still be potentially great.


----------



## car washer (Jun 11, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i just harvested my first of my feminized dutch passion blueberry and they all hermied (bastards!) and pollinated my other strains, theres not much seeds in the other strains just one or two seeds per plant on 3 other plants.(worked out ok cuz i wanted to cross the 2 any way)
> but the blueberrys themselves have more seeds and they dont smell, they have more of a plant smell than weed, and the trichs are almost non exsistant but the buds are massive. what the hell, is the plant no good to smoke or will it still be decent?


 
Same story with me DP blueberry. As far as potency, I can say that I am disappointed. I noticed too late that one plant had gone full on hermie with seeds in like week 7 and it was chopped. My other four at week 8 were showing bananas and had a few seeds down low so I waited till day 60 and figured it might get worse so I took the others probably before their time.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 11, 2009)

I too have had to remove 2 plants because of herm's. I guess my understanding was that only FEM's grown seeds can go hermie on you but I guess this is not the idea. Oh well both were done and are now drying. about a 70 amber / 30 milky on one plant and 99% milky on the other one. So I guess I really need to watch the rest just incase one decides to get the best of me. 

Girls are so unpredictable. lol


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 11, 2009)

so im see post latley of plants going hermiefro. is there to much stress going on what is causing this? id like to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 11, 2009)

ok one more question, i noticed some seeds from a hermie in a batch that is 5 weeks into flower, no pollen sacks just seeds, the batch next to that has been in flower for 11 days, is there a chance the 5 week batch pollinated the 11 day batch?


----------



## mattykyp (Jun 11, 2009)

Whats with everyones plants going HERMIE!?!?!? Its a PANDEMIC! HAHAHA. (excuse the swine flu punn....) But whats the story is it all stress or have people started using their seed from the hermies?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 12, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i just harvested my first of my feminized dutch passion blueberry and they all hermied (bastards!) and pollinated my other strains, theres not much seeds in the other strains just one or two seeds per plant on 3 other plants.(worked out ok cuz i wanted to cross the 2 any way)
> but the blueberrys themselves have more seeds and they dont smell, they have more of a plant smell than weed, and the trichs are almost non exsistant but the buds are massive. what the hell, is the plant no good to smoke or will it still be decent?


I'm staying away from the Dutch breeds if possible. DP's Blueberry is not the same as DJ Short's. He worked for them and got them started but they cut him out from the selection process. 

You ever wonder why DJ Short's seeds are always sold out but you can always find lots of Dutch crap. The best weed is grown in the US. The West Coast has always been a mecca for good bud.

All the land from Central Cal through Canada has prime growing areas. Not many people, good soil and cool weather. The NW has the advantage of lot's of rain, even in the Summer.

Why does all the good weed come from the West Coast? Simple...hippies! Hippies are the ones who spread the word (and seeds) first. Where do most of the hippies live? That's right, Nor Cal and Oregon.

The old school hippies in Nor Cal and Oregon are legendary growers. You can't imagine how good some of the weed tastes from a master grower until you try it.

Actually, if your follow my plans and get some good genetics, you will know what's it's like to smoke old school hippie weed! That's what my bud tastes like. Or maybe even better...


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 12, 2009)

stinkbud i was under the impression that your veg unit was about the same as the flowering unit as it says in your High Times article. Where did this dual chamber veg unit pictured on page 1 come from. Which should I do, two 45 inch fence posts with room for 12 or the dual chamber ruffneck idea with room for 12? Also you say you grow Ak47, which genetics if i may ask, I want the uniformity I see in these pics man.

By the way you're my hero.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 12, 2009)

nuskool89 said:


> stinkbud i was under the impression that your veg unit was about the same as the flowering unit as it says in your High Times article. Where did this dual chamber veg unit pictured on page 1 come from. Which should I do, two 45 inch fence posts with room for 12 or the dual chamber ruffneck idea with room for 12? Also you say you grow Ak47, which genetics if i may ask, I want the uniformity I see in these pics man.
> 
> By the way you're my hero.



The high times was a misprint and the put a picture of the flowering unit as the veg unit, the one on page 1 is the correct veg unit.. you might want to build 2 if ur going to run 12 plants, ive found that with high number in the veg unit they will not do as well because they become suffocated.. a few will become very strong , while the others dont get the light needed.

Chef


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 12, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> The high times was a misprint and the put a picture of the flowering unit as the veg unit, the one on page 1 is the correct veg unit.. you might want to build 2 if ur going to run 12 plants, ive found that with high number in the veg unit they will not do as well because they become suffocated.. a few will become very strong , while the others dont get the light needed.
> 
> Chef


 
what a drag thats a huge misprint haha


----------



## bobbesmokin (Jun 13, 2009)

Stinkbud for President 2012! Just got the HT mag today....its the weekend, meds blended up, roor cleaned speckless, sitting on lazyboy, bouts to read the night away.


----------



## bobbesmokin (Jun 13, 2009)

oh btw Stink, any experience with Barneys Farm?


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 13, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Also i had trouble buying neoprene inserts so if anyone else is having trouble or want a cheap option all i did was buy some expansion joint(which comes in a roll) and is used in between the concrete in footpaths and things like that. Then i just cut them to size and a cut in the middle... essentially doing the same thing but its home made.


Give this a try.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200340608115


----------



## HSM747 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just curious. With your flowering room setup are the roots not impeded because of the lack of vertical room? 

Secondly, your roots appear very lanky and not really bushy. Is this simply because of the strain being sativa? Or are there other variables at play? 

I'm currently in the building process of a setup quite similar to your veg setup, but I will be using it for flowering too. Instead of having a clone chamber though I'm instead going to produce my own feminized seeds. Also gonna experiment a little with 12/12 from seed in aero, haven't seen anyone else try it, lol.


----------



## nadbilson (Jun 13, 2009)

These guys would work also

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180365375576


----------



## kashkrop (Jun 13, 2009)

question can 1 of stinkbud systems fit in a 4by4by7 grow tent


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 13, 2009)

kashkrop said:


> question can 1 of stinkbud systems fit in a 4by4by7 grow tent


i have 3 in a 4x8x6.5


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 13, 2009)

kashkrop said:


> question can 1 of stinkbud systems fit in a 4by4by7 grow tent


Yes if you scale down to 6 or 8 hole posts, I have a 4x4 tent a two 8 hole would fit...  But the whole Idea is to have a harvest every 3 weeks using 3 flowering systems, veg and clones... To do that 3 system setup in a 4x4 tent will need a one rail system x 3 with tubs right next to each other that will fit side by side like that. I know GH sells an 8gallon tub that would fit, its the lower controller for the water farm they sell. Since a single rail with 3 or 4 hole using a min one gallon for each plant, that should work out nicely... I hope Stink will post his Jr system or a mini system for us soon... peace


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 13, 2009)

bobbesmokin said:


> oh btw Stink, any experience with Barneys Farm?


 I also am courios about barneys


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Any advice would help . I put the seeds in a wet paper towel on the 4th and let them sit in there for 24 hours put them in rapid rooter after the 24 hr period on the 10th I put them into the cloner ,stinkbuds design of course . I started them out on clonex 150ml,calmag 5ml/g,gro pro 7.5ml/g,liquidkarma5ml/g. Being a noob I tried to get the ppm @ 700 like stinkbud said to but I have it @ around 830ppm , water temp @ 68 , ph is 5.9. Question being is the ppm to much do I need to drain and start over ? or do they look ok ? comments please ! Pics are not great but I am trying to figure this all out ! Oh yeah strains are Blueberry skunk (all popped ) , Train wreck ( out of five 2 popped ) Endless sky all 11 popped , blueskunk and trainwreck are feminized endless not ! Sorry for such a long quote .


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey stink I noticed in one of you pictures that you were using round pipe. What size pipe is that and how are your sprayers attached? Trying to get this vertical stink inspired grow going and running the pipes all crazy is going to need a huge pump if I was able to run lines to the sprayers I could use a smaller pump any Ideas?


----------



## kashkrop (Jun 13, 2009)

ok so i dont have that much space and yummy77552 you said you have 2 8 hole system so that means you have 16 plantz in your tent..


----------



## savinghiphop (Jun 13, 2009)

Jah bless to all the stinkbuddies!!
This is my 1st post and 1st grow, so bear with me..
I've been following stink's thread ever since I joined RIU, so first and foremost, thanks to all the long time subscribers and inquisitive minds of all kinds.
A pound a week is out of my league (for now). So may I introduce to you, my stinkbud jr mini-sog. 5 gal res, 6 hole 40" fencepost, 264ghp pumps. 
The first unit is 41 days into flower. I have Super Lemon Haze and Trainwreck from GHS.
My 2nd unit, has Blue Cheese, Power Skunk, DP Blueberry and PPP. They are at 3 weeks and showing vigorous growth!!
I recently put clones of my SLH into the 3rd post 1 week early. The growth is remarkable with my scaled down version of Stink's method! 
 

Out of all the SLH phenos I have seen online, I have yet to see one like this. It keeps shooting out pistils, and is incredibly dense!!

      

A friend of mine found 8 seeds in 2 pounds of sour diesel and blessed me with them. Guess who has 3 SD and a chocolope that just went into veg....ssshhh
Stank you to everyone! Peace


----------



## Hill0046 (Jun 14, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Also i had trouble buying neoprene inserts so if anyone else is having trouble or want a cheap option all i did was buy some expansion joint(which comes in a roll) and is used in between the concrete in footpaths and things like that. Then i just cut them to size and a cut in the middle... essentially doing the same thing but its home made.


Is that stuff available at Lowes or Home Depot? I'd like to have a look at it.


----------



## nadbilson (Jun 14, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Is that stuff available at Lowes or Home Depot? I'd like to have a look at it.


No, you may want to try a nursery or a hydroponics shop locally.


----------



## LordVyper (Jun 14, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Any advice would help . I put the seeds in a wet paper towel on the 4th and let them sit in there for 24 hours put them in rapid rooter after the 24 hr period on the 10th I put them into the cloner ,stinkbuds design of course . I started them out on clonex 150ml,calmag 5ml/g,gro pro 7.5ml/g,liquidkarma5ml/g. Being a noob I tried to get the ppm @ 700 like stinkbud said to but I have it @ around 830ppm , water temp @ 68 , ph is 5.9. Question being is the ppm to much do I need to drain and start over ? or do they look ok ? comments please ! Pics are not great but I am trying to figure this all out ! Oh yeah strains are Blueberry skunk (all popped ) , Train wreck ( out of five 2 popped ) Endless sky all 11 popped , blueskunk and trainwreck are feminized endless not ! Sorry for such a long quote .


Clones don't need nutes. All they need is plain tap water and time.


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 14, 2009)

LordVyper said:


> Clones don't need nutes. All they need is plain tap water and time.


Thanks for the input , But these are from seed and I am using ro water , In this thread I dont remember what page , it was stated that if you use ro water you should add the calmag mag and grow pro and so on , That is the reason for the feeding !


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 14, 2009)

im growing a few top dawg from barneys farms.........but im only 2 weeks into flower.......too early to tell


----------



## alsoranmike (Jun 14, 2009)

savinghiphop said:


> Jah bless to all the stinkbuddies!!
> This is my 1st post and 1st grow, so bear with me..
> I've been following stink's thread ever since I joined RIU, so first and foremost, thanks to all the long time subscribers and inquisitive minds of all kinds.
> A pound a week is out of my league (for now). So may I introduce to you, my stinkbud jr mini-sog. 5 gal res, 6 hole 40" fencepost, 264ghp pumps.
> ...


Lookin' good man!.... I've been looking into a scaled down version of this method since I really don't need a pound each month. 

Do you have a journal? I'd like to follow your grows as well as others like it, or even done on smaller scales if possible.

Not sure if hip hop deserves to be saved tho...


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 14, 2009)

Great post savinghiphop. Looks like your setup as doing good. Let us know if you start a journal so we can follow.


----------



## LordVyper (Jun 14, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Thanks for the input , But these are from seed and I am using ro water , In this thread I dont remember what page , it was stated that if you use ro water you should add the calmag mag and grow pro and so on , That is the reason for the feeding !


You're mixing up steps I think. If you use RO water, then you'll want to add cal mag for the veg and flower phases.

Since these are from seeds, you should already have a tap root, and possibly a couple more nubs and such going, which is all the cloner's designed to give ya. I'd suggest moving em to the veg phase, giving em the full nute treatment, and watching the fun


----------



## savinghiphop (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. So far I follow Stink's plans to a T, except no co2. Setup is a closet grow 21"x5.5'x8.5'. My nutes are 1/5 strength (180ml PBP grow/bloom, 60ml LK and 50ml+ sweet citrus for that extra tangy SLH!).My ppm has hit 2310, but I have 1 more res change before I flush. So I'll bring it down some before I flush. My 2nd res I'll play it safe around 1700. I'll take more pics when the lights come on...
alsoranmike, you know what they say "Hiphop ain't something you do. Hiphop is something you live". And it's a lot of worms where I'm from old skool cool with new skool fuel... Like NYSD!! Spark one for your boy! Peace


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 14, 2009)

LordVyper said:


> You're mixing up steps I think. If you use RO water, then you'll want to add cal mag for the veg and flower phases.
> 
> Since these are from seeds, you should already have a tap root, and possibly a couple more nubs and such going, which is all the cloner's designed to give ya. I'd suggest moving em to the veg phase, giving em the full nute treatment, and watching the fun


Just make sure you check your pH on your res and just follow the instructions on the bottle of clonex. You can also add Botanicare Liquid Karma a 5ml/gallon and Gro Pro at 7.5ml/gallon. If you are using RO water make sure you add some Cal-Mag+ at 5ml/gallon to the res. Not trying to start anything but like I said this is what I was working on !


----------



## imburne (Jun 14, 2009)

I posted my stinkbud veg setup on the fp of my site http://mmjspots.com kiss-ass


I also had a similar question to this.. I have a few clones and I just hacked up a few but I am almost positive I cut them too short.. I mean I only left like two credit cards width of a tip on the clones!! I will take a picture of it later.. I am using a mist maker in the cloner instead of the pump so I will let you guys know how that turns out as well. I ONLY used 10ML of the three veg formulas. That should keep it from clogging up the mister head.. It was about 300PPM and 6.1PH because I was sick of playing with it trying to get it to 5.8... Anyhow, updates soon.. I wish I had a camcorder..



Mitus said:


> Sorry if its not thread appropriate... but I was wondering if you could breifly tell me about how long it would take a healthy, rooted clone thats veging under 1000w MH, to grow large enough to produce about 20-30 clones itself... about to get started on my next run and I've never tried growing my own mother plant... buying the clones at bud shops is getting to be an expense i'd love to do away with...
> 
> -Mitus


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I have finally turned the corner to better weed. I've been running a drip system for my veg. and Ebb/Flood system for my flowering. I've been preparing for this day. I just cut my clones today and put them in the Brand New Stinkbud Veg. unit. As the girls in the flowering room finish up (still have 5 weeks left) in the EBB/Flood unit, I will be building the Stinkbud NFT unit.

I will have about a week between the end of this grow and the start of the NFT unit. I needed the time down with the HPS light. I will be rearranging my whole setup. Moving both the veg. and flowering rooms and putting up new plastic walls to seperate them. I'm ready to see what this thing can do. 

Here are some pics of the new veg. unit........


----------



## LordVyper (Jun 14, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Just make sure you check your pH on your res and just follow the instructions on the bottle of clonex. You can also add Botanicare Liquid Karma a 5ml/gallon and Gro Pro at 7.5ml/gallon. If you are using RO water make sure you add some Cal-Mag+ at 5ml/gallon to the res. Not trying to start anything but like I said this is what I was working on !


Haha, no worries bro, we're all friends here!


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 14, 2009)

LordVyper said:


> Haha, no worries bro, we're all friends here!


Its all good man I did not think up the recipe but I think it was on page 71 posted by someone else not me . Later !


----------



## andyman (Jun 14, 2009)

man guys/gals it sure takes long enough to get caught up here if you dont log on for a week or 2.

also I have a blueberry clone that grows weird. the main stem is more flat than round and the new shoots grow on the same side and sometimes like 3 or 4 at one spot. some of the fan leaves grow funny too, like 2 fan leaves grown together out of the same spot.
anyone else had this happen?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 15, 2009)

nuskool89 said:


> stinkbud i was under the impression that your veg unit was about the same as the flowering unit as it says in your High Times article. Where did this dual chamber veg unit pictured on page 1 come from. Which should I do, two 45 inch fence posts with room for 12 or the dual chamber ruffneck idea with room for 12? Also you say you grow Ak47, which genetics if i may ask, I want the uniformity I see in these pics man.
> 
> By the way you're my hero.


They got the photo wrong in the magazine article. My veg unit is a dual container system that's designed like my cloner.


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 15, 2009)

the amount of mL nutes you use is based on how many gallons of water 15?kiss-ass


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 15, 2009)

yummy77552 said:


> the amount of mL nutes you use is based on how many gallons of water 15?kiss-ass


 
If my numbers are correct, it's based on 18 gallons of water. Same size as the rez.


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dont think hes filling it up to the very top, rez is only 18 gallons... only asking to get an idea of how many mL per gallon he is using for us folks who are using a smaller rez, I plan on using 12 gallon not 18.


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 15, 2009)

yummy77552 said:


> Dont think hes filling it up to the very top, rez is only 18 gallons... only asking to get an idea of how many mL per gallon he is using for us folks who are using a smaller rez, I plan on using 12 gallon not 18.


 The way I am doing it is as stinkbud said put the amount of ml in a gallon jug add water and then shake it real good and then pour it in until you get the ppm that you are wanting then ph it ( after you put nutes in ) . So many pages to read I cant remember which one it was . Hope maybe that will help ?


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 15, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> The way I am doing it is as stinkbud said put the amount of ml in a gallon jug add water and then shake it real good and then pour it in until you get the ppm that you are wanting then ph it ( after you put nutes in ) . So many pages to read I cant remember which one it was . Hope maybe that will help ?


Yea totally got that but I dont want to wast nutes, can you keep the mix in the gallon jug until you need more? thx 4 the reply


----------



## alsoranmike (Jun 15, 2009)

yummy77552 said:


> Yea totally got that but I dont want to wast nutes, can you keep the mix in the gallon jug until you need more? thx 4 the reply


Yeah you can... After all it's just rotten bird poop and shit (yes pun) like that. Some folks keep unused nutes in the fridge. I've never bothered. Maybe I should.


----------



## andyman (Jun 15, 2009)

I had some in the fridge and some not and months later I couldnt tell the dif so I quit putting it in the fridge, just a cool dark closet.

and keeps friends from thinking I have dank dark ale.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 15, 2009)

So when you roll the little veg plants into the flower units sometimes the fan wants to flip them out of the 2" hole in the post. Duct tape was the first solution... this is more permanent: $7.50 / 100 + that much in freight.







http://www.cabinetparts.com/c/mirror-and-glass-clips/SPHU26000/


[Crappy phone pic, but you get the gist]







Use # 6 x 1/2" stainless steel screws..... and I installed the tabs upside down because they have a short tab on them. If you want to file down a mess of them you can install them right side up. same diff really. 

Use a tiny drill to make a pilot hole using the tab as a guide... don't want the round part covering the 2" hole. Don't screw them down too tight or you can't spin it around.

Enjoy !


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 16, 2009)

Observation; I pulled my dehumidifier out of the flower room for a couple days to help dry my recent harvest. The flower room stays much cooler without it and the ac almost never kicks on, but the humidity level is up around 74-79. I didnt realize how much heat the dehumi puts off. I guess one could do away with the dehumi all together and hook the exhaust fan up to the humidty plug in the controller and set it to exhaust at around 60%. But then one would go through lots of c02.

Question; Is there a remedy to this situtation? I guess its kindof a double edged sword ehh?


----------



## reeftankin (Jun 16, 2009)

I built a cloner station and cut my clones and they wilted almost immediately. I have them on the timer, do i just need to wait? These are clones from bag seed i am just testing the unit out before cloning my others.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 16, 2009)

reeftankin said:


> I built a cloner station and cut my clones and they wilted almost immediately. I have them on the timer, do i just need to wait? These are clones from bag seed i am just testing the unit out before cloning my others.


What's the Ph & PPM of your water? RO or Tap?

How far away is your light? Type?


----------



## reeftankin (Jun 16, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> What's the Ph & PPM of your water? RO or Tap?
> 
> How far away is your light? Type?


Rain water i capture to water all my plants. Light - sunlight. on my patio. 

Update - turns out i just needed to wait. I cut the clones around 8:00 AM and put them in the cloning station, but noon they were all smiling and staring at the sun  So far they are lookin good.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2009)

andyman said:


> man guys/gals it sure takes long enough to get caught up here if you dont log on for a week or 2.
> 
> also I have a blueberry clone that grows weird. the main stem is more flat than round and the new shoots grow on the same side and sometimes like 3 or 4 at one spot. some of the fan leaves grow funny too, like 2 fan leaves grown together out of the same spot.
> anyone else had this happen?


Hey Andyman! One of my blueberry's turned out like that too. It never got very big and the smoke wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr Stinkbud, question: (long story, short version)

Babies are vegging out, about to power up (Flower) Growroom 9'x12'x8'.
Initially 2x1000w, expand to additional 2000w. Don't want to vent hot air into already hot attic - security and all.

For security and outside climate reasons - hot and humid (think SE. Florida) reasons, want to create fully sealed grow room. Non-vented reflectors, CO2, charcoal scrubber to keep indoor air fresh, and window AC unit to keep temp healthy 75-80 degrees. 
Any reasons not to go this route? Do I need to have an outside air intake for any reason?

Anyone w experience w. flower room this size in this climate love to hear your thoughts.

Any suggestions alternative ideas different set ups comments welcome. 

ps - is there a link on this thread available to download the entire thread as a pdf so i can check before asking additional repetitive questions? 

Thanks all.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2009)

You can blow several hundred dollars on a carbon scrubber or you can buy about 4 of these little guys and it will take care of the problem - I guarantee it. You will for sure need the AC in Fla. Best of luck on your grow op; it sounds awesome! http://cgi.ebay.com/3-in-1-IONIC-OZONE-AIR-PURIFIER-CLEANER-MACHINE-DEVICE_W0QQitemZ220434312146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3352e8abd2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:7|294:50


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 16, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> So when you roll the little veg plants into the flower units sometimes the fan wants to flip them out of the 2" hole in the post. Duct tape was the first solution... this is more permanent: $7.50 / 100 + that much in freight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 read back a few pages i posted the same thing


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jun 16, 2009)

reef you should ph your rain water it tends to be around 7.0 you need it to be lower for your clones and your light around 3000 foot candles. ppm in tap water is ok but r/o with light nutes like 500 ppm is better. stink recommends the ppm just read up on page 75


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jun 16, 2009)

oh i just read your own response. lol sorry


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jun 16, 2009)

potpimp said:


> You can blow several hundred dollars on a carbon scrubber or you can buy about 4 of these little guys and it will take care of the problem - I guarantee it. You will for sure need the AC in Fla. Best of luck on your grow op; it sounds awesome! http://cgi.ebay.com/3-in-1-IONIC-OZONE-AIR-PURIFIER-CLEANER-MACHINE-DEVICE_W0QQitemZ220434312146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3352e8abd2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:7|294:50


I read pro's and con's on "ozonators" so I'd like to get it from those with actual experience. For the price you're right, it's a good deal. And just because it isn't the norm, doesn't mean its not good. So:
I assume you use this product? what size room do you "clean", what do you recommend for 50-100 "stinkbuds" blooming in about 10x15x8?
Thanks.


----------



## imburne (Jun 16, 2009)

This REALLY does work.. My Blue Dream was really stinking up the room and the hall in the morning.. I set it up like this and I honestly didnt smell anything today at all.. Closet closed of course 

Check out the Gangsta Lean! Damm u Blue Dream you beast! These were all thrown in at the same time with the ONLY difference being that huge blue dream was rooted in Jiffy Pete instead of Grodan. Wow what a difference in Aeroponic gardening with that.


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 16, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> I read pro's and con's on "ozonators" so I'd like to get it from those with actual experience. For the price you're right, it's a good deal. And just because it isn't the norm, doesn't mean its not good. So:
> I assume you use this product? what size room do you "clean", what do you recommend for 50-100 "stinkbuds" blooming in about 10x15x8?
> Thanks.


I use this one http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ozn1-ozone-generator-up-to-5500-sq-ft-p-632.html

I have a 6" 472CFM can fan and carbon filter, you could put this thing inside the filter and have it come on with your fan when it comes on and that should really go the job!! also I have a Vaportronic on the wall...

http://www.doraziocleaningsupply.com/p-238-vaportronic-electronic-wall-cabinet.aspx


----------



## jjp53 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am going to have to try this once i know what I'm doing


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Observation; I pulled my dehumidifier out of the flower room for a couple days to help dry my recent harvest. The flower room stays much cooler without it and the ac almost never kicks on, but the humidity level is up around 74-79. I didnt realize how much heat the dehumi puts off. I guess one could do away with the dehumi all together and hook the exhaust fan up to the humidty plug in the controller and set it to exhaust at around 60%. But then one would go through lots of c02.
> 
> Question; Is there a remedy to this situtation? I guess its kindof a double edged sword ehh?


Exhaust your Dehumidifier. Get central AC. I need a good solution for this too.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 16, 2009)

Just turn down your thermostat on your portable A/C.
It will double as a dehumidifier.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 16, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Whats with everyones plants going HERMIE!?!?!? Its a PANDEMIC! HAHAHA. (excuse the swine flu punn....) But whats the story is it all stress or have people started using their seed from the hermies?


INHO - While a stressful environment can hermie a plant - it is most often due to poor genetics.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 16, 2009)

reeftankin said:


> I built a cloner station and cut my clones and they wilted almost immediately. I have them on the timer, do i just need to wait? These are clones from bag seed i am just testing the unit out before cloning my others.


I bet they are up now?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 16, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> I read pro's and con's on "ozonators" so I'd like to get it from those with actual experience. For the price you're right, it's a good deal. And just because it isn't the norm, doesn't mean its not good. So:
> I assume you use this product? what size room do you "clean", what do you recommend for 50-100 "stinkbuds" blooming in about 10x15x8?
> Thanks.


Charcoal filters are really the only choice for serious odor. They are also the most neutral to your bud. A 10 x 15 will require one or two big Cann filters with 8" or bigger fans to eliminate odor. Mount one on the ceiling, and stand one on the floor. Harvesting a 100 stink buds will have a strong smell, and odor in the drying and trim room may need scrubbing too! It's a good prolem, but a serious one too. Smell is number one cause for bust.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 16, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Charcoal filters are really the only choice for serious odor. They are also the most neutral to your bud. A 10 x 15 will require one or two big Cann filters with 8" or bigger fans to eliminate odor. Mount one on the ceiling, and stand one on the floor. Harvesting a 100 stink buds will have a strong smell, and odor in the drying and trim room may need scrubbing too! It's a good prolem, but a serious one too. Smell is number one cause for bust.



Snitches are # one reason why someone get busted. But smell is the #1 natural reasons 

I have a Huge carbon Filter wth a 8 INCH CFM fan.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 16, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> read back a few pages i posted the same thing


6,000 + posts read and I missed that one.
well done on your brilliant idea


----------



## MrMarine420 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very cool thread man


----------



## yummy77552 (Jun 17, 2009)

this thread I think has lost its steam... but what a run it has had!!!


----------



## andyman (Jun 17, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Hey Andyman! One of my blueberry's turned out like that too. It never got very big and the smoke wasn't worth the trouble.


thanks for the insight


----------



## hengis (Jun 17, 2009)

You are an international expert. I started this year geowing tomatoes using aeroponics. I tried to copy NASA 50um spreys and 5sec on and 20min off times. I came across your fantastic info and started to read. I am at p70 . I have some questions which I hope you havent addressed already and I have still to reqd.

1 have you tried using the 50um spreys sold by on of the sources you listed fro timers. If so why do you not use then now?

2 The time on and off of the water seems not to matter I know one successful guy who has the spreys on all the time. Im thinking of measuring the humidity at the roots and if I can Ill switch on the sprey when the humidity falls to say 50%. What do you think.

3 I am surprised that your organic neuts make such a difference, I have always thought the organic label on food was a con. You have put a serious doubt in my mind. I will need to try to get your neuts and try it out.

4 Am I right in assuming the thick roots in the fence posts only get about 4inches long? Is that because you harvest before they get longer or do they just not get longer.

I do hope you can take the time to answer my questions. We all learn by bouncing ideas off each other but you Stinkbud are the guru and you advice is the best because you have done it.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 17, 2009)

Link to measurments of units please.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 17, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Snitches are # one reason why someone get busted. But smell is the #1 natural reasons
> 
> I have a Huge carbon Filter wth a 8 INCH CFM fan.


so what do you think about all this power usage in this system? dont people get busted over there electricity bills. i have med patients to back up my plants but what about people who do not. is this really a threat or just fear mongering?


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 17, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> so what do you think about all this power usage in this system? dont people get busted over there electricity bills. i have med patients to back up my plants but what about people who do not. is this really a threat or just fear mongering?


ive only heard of ppl getting busted by high bills when they are crazy high, way higher than what this system would cause, i run everything the same as stink except i use 600w instead of 1000w, my electric bill hasnt gone up that much, i also went around the house and replaced all the incandesant bulbs with cfl's. i live alone and use as much electricity as most of my friends who have 2 ppl in their homes.


----------



## 3124 (Jun 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> GENFRANCO Yea i figured that... but isnt there some indoor growing software out there somewhere? I can visualize everytrhing in the grow room plugged into some kind of box that is hooked to the computer, the software has different setting for each and every plug,, lights, exhaust, pumps, co2,etc.
> you just set each one at the setting you want. Its not very complicated it seems simple enough.


I'm new around riu and have read this thread through 158 in the last few days. I found a solution to the above that some with an extra arm and leg might find useful: http://www.growtronix.com/store/. Pretty expensive, but looks sweet.

I'd like to thank Stink, Dirt, and everybody else in this thread for the great info so farkiss-ass.

I hope to try a scaled down version when i get the chance.


----------



## andyman (Jun 17, 2009)

I didnt see a price, how much was it?


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 17, 2009)

sum bud pic cant wait till i get a cam the sugar on this plant crazy check out my grow jornalkiss-ass


----------



## 3124 (Jun 17, 2009)

andyman,

I didn't see a price for the software either, but just a CO2 controller base package is $1,299.00, while a Master Control package (temp & humidity sensors, relay, software and dual controlled outlets) is $978. I couldn't find a price for software alone.

Master Control Package: http://www.growtronix.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 17, 2009)

check out my jornal


----------



## imburne (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLI8GKyEUAM Never get Busted Growing weed.


----------



## OldGrower (Jun 18, 2009)

try here for cycle timer cheapest i've seen

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


----------



## 3124 (Jun 18, 2009)

andyman,

It looks like the software is included in both of the base system packages. Temp and humidity sensors with 2 controlled outlets is just under $1k.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 18, 2009)

yummy77552 said:


> this thread I think has lost its steam... but what a run it has had!!!


This thread ebbs and flows! I guess we are just bored with all the dank we are harvesting with this system! ha ha

I for one am super happy with the system and have things pretty dialed! I think many others are in the same boat - we need some problems, huh? haha

I will try to stoke the flame with some harvest shots in the next couple days. I have yet to actually final trim it all, but the yield is acceptable and the quality is off the hook!

I attended the first THC Expo at the LA Convention Center last weekend and had the chance to throw some Stink OG at some folks... people were trippin! There was an 'informal' tasting at the after-party, and the Stink OG came out way on top. I won't drop names - but let's just say there were some serious stoners in attendance!

Again - I am really happy with the system and the results! Thanks, Stink!


----------



## j20092009 (Jun 18, 2009)

OK my question is how many aero systems are in the flowering room ONLY?? in order to receive a pound every 3 weeks if I recall it was 3 systems with 14 plants in each system PLZ PLZ answer so I can get started on my project and thanx for ALL the info you provided everybody!!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 18, 2009)

j20092009 said:


> OK my question is how many aero systems are in the flowering room ONLY?? in order to receive a pound every 3 weeks if I recall it was 3 systems with 14 plants in each system PLZ PLZ answer so I can get started on my project and thanx for ALL the info you provided everybody!!!!


You are correct - 3 x 14 site setup for Stink. You exact yields per 14 rack unit will vary by strain and grow methods, etc. The thing to take away from this thread is the concept. You can customize the system to meet your needs. Stink's first harvests were closer to 12oz. CO2, light, and other techniques, more than doubled his harvests to as much as 27 oz per rack! If you can match those yields, just 9 sites could yield a pound+!


----------



## bolasgrande (Jun 18, 2009)

j20092009 said:


> OK my question is how many aero systems are in the flowering room ONLY?? in order to receive a pound every 3 weeks if I recall it was 3 systems with 14 plants in each system PLZ PLZ answer so I can get started on my project and thanx for ALL the info you provided everybody!!!!


 
3 systems with 14 plants in each system


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 18, 2009)

just wondering if im the only one that thinks 7 in each post is too much?
if i was putting plants in at under 12 inches maybe.....but i like to put them in at 16 inches..........i like 5 in each post.......20 under each 600 hps light......get an ounce per plant puts me at a gram per watt


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 18, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> just wondering if im the only one that thinks 7 in each post is too much?
> if i was putting plants in at under 12 inches maybe.....but i like to put them in at 16 inches..........i like 5 in each post.......20 under each 600 hps light......get an ounce per plant puts me at a gram per watt



The newest system i built is only 4 sites per post/8 plants per unit . started them at 10" and each hole 12" after that, using a 50" post. im putting them in at about 24-36 inches and hoping for 3 ozs per plant. = 24 oz per unit. dont think its impossible, just worried the 600w wont pentrate but we shall see. 

Chef


----------



## bolasgrande (Jun 18, 2009)

I use 600w also.... but i don't think it will be able to penetrate too deep.... all those leaves won't let any light to the bottom branches... 
have anyone done less than 14 plants per unit, using the 600w lights, if so what was the yield per plant?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 18, 2009)

well im using the 600 hps but in my 2 previous grows they were the 7 plants each
my next 3 are 6.....7.......and 8(i cant count lol)
but now im making all of mine 5
that way i can try and achieve the ounce per plant and 20 oz per 600 or just under a gram per watt
in all honesty ill probably hit more than the 10 oz per unit or 20 oz per 2 units per light but this plant (romulus) is taking 10 weeks instead of my normal 8 weeks


----------



## robotninja (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Stink, you still doing 2 week flushes? Or just 1 now?

Trying to clarify before I start my first flush 


Drain the res of all water/nutes.
Fill with tap water, run the pump constantly for 1 hour to get rid of nutes, then drain again.
Refill with RO water & 150ml of Clearex, run pump back on 1/5 for 24 hours (5.8 ph).
Drain again, refill with RO water and 450ml of Sweet (5.8 ph).
After 3 days, drain it again and add RO water with 250ml of Sweet (5..
Am I getting everything correctly? I got like 20% Clear, 75% Cloudy and 5% Amber tric's


----------



## andyman (Jun 18, 2009)

3124 said:


> andyman,
> 
> It looks like the software is included in both of the base system packages. Temp and humidity sensors with 2 controlled outlets is just under $1k.


cool cool, thanks


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

check outt my thread leave coment men and my bud i lonely


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 19, 2009)

potpimp said:


> You can blow several hundred dollars on a carbon scrubber or you can buy about 4 of these little guys and it will take care of the problem - I guarantee it. You will for sure need the AC in Fla. Best of luck on your grow op; it sounds awesome! http://cgi.ebay.com/3-in-1-IONIC-OZONE-AIR-PURIFIER-CLEANER-MACHINE-DEVICE_W0QQitemZ220434312146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3352e8abd2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A15|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A7|294%3A50


After reading this Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners | Indoor Air | US EPA I think I'll stick to Carbon.


----------



## Skeksis (Jun 19, 2009)

Good info. I was considering a small unit to help with odor, but after hearing about the dangers of ozone 
I wouldn't get one unless the exhaust is being dumped directly outside. A recirculating carbon filter is much
safer, even though it costs more.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> I read pro's and con's on "ozonators" so I'd like to get it from those with actual experience. For the price you're right, it's a good deal. And just because it isn't the norm, doesn't mean its not good. So:
> I assume you use this product? what size room do you "clean", what do you recommend for 50-100 "stinkbuds" blooming in about 10x15x8?
> Thanks.


I've had two of them. My lil grow box was only 2' x 4' x 6' but a former moderator on here told me about them and he used one to clean the air in about a 150 sq.ft. area. I'm thinking 4 of them should do the trick for your size area.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jun 19, 2009)

i am a medical provider i belive people should have the right to medicine they need. stink and all stinkbuddys have helped tremdosly with this mission! thanks to you all! I just am concerned with your safty. how many feds do you think monitor this thread...i mean its at almost 700 pages. everyone has an ip adress associated with your pc that can be traced. ever think why do you have to log in to view or post pics? please stink buddys think befor incriminitig yourself! pictures are evidence altho they do help people like myself they could come back to bight you. again thank you for all the info there is a special place in heaven for alot of you!PLEASE THINK BEFORE YOU PLAY


----------



## robotninja (Jun 19, 2009)

Whoo hoo, It's almost harvest time for the SSH. Couldn't have gotten this far without this thread, thanks Stink again and again


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 19, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> After reading this Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners | Indoor Air | US EPA I think I'll stick to Carbon.


i almost got an ozone gen but i have a friend who uses one, i got my carbon filter going and he sold his ozone gen to get a carbon filter. it made his grow room smell like a meth lab, plus if that thing ever goes crazy (like everything built in china) it can be pretty dangerous, up with filters down with generators.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Whoo hoo, It's almost harvest time for the SSH. Couldn't have gotten this far without this thread, thanks Stink again and again


Yeah! Good job, RobotN!


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Ozone Jr for cleaning the air???


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey just want to say that .....its all how you look at stuff its the paranoid people that keep up the illusion that this type of medicine is bad and it is illegal ..if you keep that mentality it always will be a bad thing ....

im not sayin people should not be careful ...cause there are alot of peeps out ther that will crush your op if they had the chance(prolly think they doin somethin Noble) 

im just sayin think about this ......if everyone started postin at once and started to not be afraid to speak out ...maybe we would see a reaction ......

example .....if everyone in the country went out and decided to go an extra 10 mph ....whats gonna happen everyone get arrested ....not likely 

sorry bout the rant and maybe it will make sense to someone ....i just hate it when people post their paranoid shit on here ................................

and stink if you still readin this huge thread ...ty man i had my system up and runnin for like 3 weeks now and have seen the fastest and easiest growth .....its nice and simple with no transplanting


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 20, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> how many feds do you think monitor this thread...i mean its at almost 700 pages. everyone has an ip adress associated with your pc that can be traced. ever think why do you have to log in to view or post pics? please stink buddys think befor incriminitig yourself!


 
this is what i was talkin bout sorry i dont know about quoting very well i should have put in previous post


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

sweet technic man.keep it up.


----------



## jblwired (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm on page #505! I'm catching up! BTW. Who knows if this has been covered. I was a the Home Depot the other day and found the ez-clone red sprayers in the irrigation section attached to a riser and stake for $1.09. They still unscrew from the riser tube. Home Depot also has other funky type sprayers I plan on testing. Anyway, just throwing that out there for those who might need this info for this system. My local, and only, hydro shop sells just the misters for a whopping $1.29 or so and don't wanna even try to work with me on the price. Only 150 or so pages to read still, and I'll be in the present with the rest of you, and maybe a little more sane. (Sorry, I had to try and contribute something as my typing skills and my eyeballs are going to pot(Lol, pun intended), from all the reading) 650 pages. This is sick! Lol Take care all.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 20, 2009)

jblwired said:


> I'm on page #505! I'm catching up! BTW. Who knows if this has been covered. I was a the Home Depot the other day and found the ez-clone red sprayers in the irrigation section attached to a riser and stake for $1.09. They still unscrew from the riser tube. Home Depot also has other funky type sprayers I plan on testing. Anyway, just throwing that out there for those who might need this info for this system. My local, and only, hydro shop sells just the misters for a whopping $1.29 or so and don't wanna even try to work with me on the price. Only 150 or so pages to read still, and I'll be in the present with the rest of you, and maybe a little more sane. (Sorry, I had to try and contribute something as my typing skills and my eyeballs are going to pot(Lol, pun intended), from all the reading) 650 pages. This is sick! Lol Take care all.


 
Try ordering online for the sprayers if your hydro store is wack... bghydro.com is where i order mine from, but there are tons of other sites as well. Also, homedepot sells different types of sprayers... the ones they have tend to project more of a stream of water, rather than a spray. Hope that was helpful!

-Mitus


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 20, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Ozone Jr for cleaning the air???


everyone i know that has used one says they work ok, but all thoes ppl use carbon filters now.


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 20, 2009)

i have ozone jr works pretty good but every now and then can smell a small hint of the reefer only 27 days in flower though


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 20, 2009)

Well what I want to do is direct the air into a small room where the ozone jr is and recycle it back into the rooms as not to waste the CO2. Wondering if that would work?

Basically running a sealed room with the SB system.


----------



## jblwired (Jun 20, 2009)

Alrighty now. I have to stop at page 530 for a couple of hours to go do a small A/C job. I'm itching to get to the end of this so I can throw out some wicked crazy ideas that I've had. I just don't want them to be anything that anyone else has mentioned already so I have to complete my reading first. I think most of the ideas I have can be incorporated into this system while still K.I.S.S.. I just love creating anticipation, and using abbreviations too. Lol Ok. I'm gonna give everyone a hint as to what one of my ideas are. Imagine this. You have a simple clock, preferably a large one with a sturdy, non-conductive face, and the second and hour hand are taken off(or leave the hour hand on for another possible function). Imagine a brush on the minute hand brushing on a ring around the face of the clock and the other end of the brush contacts a peg(or rivet with the stem still on it) at every 5, 10, or 15 minute mark. The ring, brushes, and pegs act as a switch completing a low voltage circuit that turns on a relay. What could this be used for? Hmmmmmm........GTG & BRB.


----------



## jblwired (Jun 20, 2009)

Also. Everyone, PLEASE, use GFCI breakers or outlets if you're set on using line voltage pumps. I don't want to read about anyone getting fatally electrocuted(not that you would be able to tell us if you were). I'm thinking of trying this system, but, using 12v pumps(fuel pumps work beautifully), deep cycle marine batteries, and a battery maintainer. Simple, safe, and even keeps pumps running when the lights go out. You don't have to buy those useless UPSs because you can make a high powered one with a REALLY long backup time(by adding more marine batteries) with just the parts I mentioned. I'm just simply hoping that this K.I.S.S. info could possibly save someones life. Be safe everyone.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 20, 2009)

Im pretty sure im not the only one out there that was getting a headache trying to get these flower units to drain properly without splahing water everywhere, well heres a Quick and Easy fix, First make 2 diagonal cuts at the end of the post about 1" deep, then Simply get a hair dryer and warm up the fence post until it is pliable (spelling?) , then get two 3" pieces of plywood , or something similar and bend. Problem fixed, enjoy.



Chef


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 20, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> Im pretty sure im not the only one out there that was getting a headache trying to get these flower units to drain properly without splahing water everywhere, well heres a Quick and Easy fix, First make 2 diagonal cuts at the end of the post about 1" deep, then Simply get a hair dryer and warm up the fence post until it is pliable (spelling?) , then get two 3" pieces of plywood , or something similar and bend. Problem fixed, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


Nice! I like that one!


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Jun 20, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> Im pretty sure im not the only one out there that was getting a headache trying to get these flower units to drain properly without splahing water everywhere, well heres a Quick and Easy fix, First make 2 diagonal cuts at the end of the post about 1" deep, then Simply get a hair dryer and warm up the fence post until it is pliable (spelling?) , then get two 3" pieces of plywood , or something similar and bend. Problem fixed, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


Good one... I just jacked the back end of the flower units up some more with a couple pieces of spare 3/4" pipe, but nice solution.


----------



## andyman (Jun 20, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> Im pretty sure im not the only one out there that was getting a headache trying to get these flower units to drain properly without splahing water everywhere, well heres a Quick and Easy fix, First make 2 diagonal cuts at the end of the post about 1" deep, then Simply get a hair dryer and warm up the fence post until it is pliable (spelling?) , then get two 3" pieces of plywood , or something similar and bend. Problem fixed, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


very nice


----------



## Kinjo37 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive been following this thread for about 3 months now. First I have to show love to Stink for the great setup and say thanks. I have a quick question. Im running 2 1000w in a 8x8x9.5 growroom made of 1/2" rigged insulation, completely sealed. I have a cap co2 controller for my co2 and fans. Now my problem is that this unit does not shut off. I have it set at 86f and 60%, my lights are vented out the room. I have an AC setup and temp are in the 80s and humidity is 58-60% but this thing still will not shut down to run Co2. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 21, 2009)

just wanted to post my immediate results with this system 

these pics are 19 days apart 

im usin gh nutes 3 part ...

o and ther is a wide variety of strains in that pic ...u can tell 


o and agin ty stink for postin about this cool sys


19 days people look at the growth and i wasnt even really tryin to pay attention to my rez nute levels ...i set it once and forgot bout it heeh
\


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 21, 2009)

when u combine co2 with aero u get amazing results
i keep putting mine in too big and having to rig my lights so i dont burn everything
i need to keep the big stretchers under 16 inches and the non stretchers under 20.......
i seem to have plants over 4 feet and they are out of control


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 21, 2009)

i would like to get into co2 after i upgrade my whole system to this aero/nft .....how would this work when if i have an ac in room ? i dont want it to constantly pull all my precious co2 out 


i know you can run higher temps like 85 or so .....that would prlly help out and runnin at night .....hmm i think it would be minimal if i had right type of ac that has maybe a energy saver mode ..........


any thoughts on this ...i want to know bout co2 ....and how much does it cost in actual co2 tanks per month 

i love the new system tho ......i am testimony of a grower that has basically tryed everythin indoors .....and when my aeroponic rainforest started to outperform everythin else i looked into aero more and found this thread 

so about 5000 dollars and 3 years later i get to have a nice jumpstart from prof stink ....and now im knowin a way easier method of production


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jun 21, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
i cant believe how much the thread has grown in the 2or3 weeks that i havent been here
i have a question about the flush
do i wait till the trichomes are amber 
or start now
mine are all cloudy
thanks for any help


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey stinkbud sir... have not seen you on in a while... hope all is well.

Just wondering what you thoughts are on the different Haze strands out there. Are they hard to do with this system and do you have to change up the recipe as far as the nutes go?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 21, 2009)

any stinkbuddies growing white widow?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 21, 2009)

grown white widow for almost 2 years......did 2 runs of it win the aero system
whats ur question?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 21, 2009)

i have a window air conditioner that i have on circulation only no exchange
it wont screw with your co2


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 21, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> i almost got an ozone gen but i have a friend who uses one, i got my carbon filter going and he sold his ozone gen to get a carbon filter. it made his grow room smell like a meth lab, plus if that thing ever goes crazy (like everything built in china) it can be pretty dangerous, up with filters down with generators.


I googled ozone & plants... I was curious because I have a O generator. After reading this I won't be using it 

*Ozone Generators May Damage Plant Root in Hydroponics Applications*


According to an article published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, ozone, a major smog constituent, inhibits the ability of plants to open the microscopic pores on their foliage and breath. HydroponicSearch.com was interested in learning more about the effects of ozone on the plants root-zone.

We purchased a simple bubbler (waterworks) system that held up to nine plants. We wanted a system that held multiple plants in order to accurately interpret the results. The system was made from a 10-gallon rubber-maid tub, using two air-stones and one fairly powerful, external pump to oxygenate the nutrient solution.

We had 4 mature plum tomato plants from which we clipped nine cuttings to use in our experiment. We took the clones from one of the healthiest of the four mature tomato plants. We knew the genetics were good and were excited to see the results.

The clones rooted nicely and were placed in 1" rockwool cubes and placed in small 3" net-pots with clay pellets for structural support. The clones were allowed to grow normally for a month without the addition of ozone.

We used organic fertilizer (3-3-3) with organic biological stimulants to make the nutrients available to the plants.

30 days after we transplanted the rooted clones in the hydroponics system, we monitored the roots and noticed everything appeared healthy and in good condition. Plant growth was vigorous and the foliage was green and healthy with no signs of stress or disease.

On day 31 we placed an ozone generator in the grow room. To ensure the ozone would penetrate the nutrient solution, we placed the external pump used to aerate the solution over the exhaust (mouth) of the ozone generator. This allowed the pump to feed ozone directly into the solution by diffusing it through the air-stones.

About 7 days later (Day 3 the leaves were getting crisp - similar to the effects of nitrogen burn. They were fairly stiff and turned a bronze-like color. On day 60 the roots had a slimy-brown appearance and stopped developing from the time we introduced the ozone 30 days prior.

It appears that the ozone were killing the roots of the plants. Additionally, plant growth and fruit development ceased completely. On day 30 the plants were approximately 1' (ft) in height. On day 60 they are about 1' 3". in height with only 3" (inches) in new growth.

15 days later (Day 75), most of the plants appeared dehydrated with wilted foliage and looked similar to crops that endure extreme heat stress. Some leaves remained normal however, and it was mainly the larger fan leaves. New growth was not observed.

The Air-line connected to the pump and the air-stone started to build a black-film that lined the inside of the air-line on the end connect to the pump.

We removed the ozone generator on day 75 to see if the plants would recover, however, by day 90 they were all beyond the point of recovery. There were no new root or foliage development and the plant continued to wilt until they were completely dried out.

Conclusion:
We hypothesize that the ozone directly affected the roots of the plants. However, we are uncertain how the roots are affected or damaged by the ozone. It appears the ozone kill the existing root and prevent new shoots from developing. We also believe that ozone may have killed and/or drastically reduced the organic matter available in the nutrient solution. While this test was small and not quite scientific, it does suggest that ozone, added directly to the root-zone is not beneficial to the overall health of plants. We believe that ozone may damage the root of plants, kill organic matter in nutrient and/or cease plant growth and fruit development.

We hope to continue various tests using ozone to get a better understanding of how ozone affects plants' root, growth and fruit development. 

This article courtesy of www.hydroponicsearch.com


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 21, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> Im pretty sure im not the only one out there that was getting a headache trying to get these flower units to drain properly without splahing water everywhere, well heres a Quick and Easy fix, First make 2 diagonal cuts at the end of the post about 1" deep, then Simply get a hair dryer and warm up the fence post until it is pliable (spelling?) , then get two 3" pieces of plywood , or something similar and bend. Problem fixed, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


Hey Chef! Great idea 

I was gonna cut my rez tops back again tomorrow... Your mod looks like it would work better...

Now if we could just make a ramp to lessen the unexplainable rushing water zen moments every 5 minuteskiss-ass


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 21, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> grown white widow for almost 2 years......did 2 runs of it win the aero system
> whats ur question?


 just wondering how it does in nft. i know stink's system is aero/nft
but i'm just throwin em' in a regular ol' nft set up. 2 runs with 12 per run and a 1000w hps over em' with a light mover. 30 gallon tub aerated with the pump runnin 24/7. so my questions are
how long in flower? 8 0r 9 weeks 
and height of the plants...did you top them?
and yield per plant.
mine are in trays & get about 40'' tall and i'm doing good to get an ounce off them. i lollipop them but don't top them.

thanks


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 22, 2009)

Kinjo37 said:


> Ive been following this thread for about 3 months now. First I have to show love to Stink for the great setup and say thanks. I have a quick question. Im running 2 1000w in a 8x8x9.5 growroom made of 1/2" rigged insulation, completely sealed. I have a cap co2 controller for my co2 and fans. Now my problem is that this unit does not shut off. I have it set at 86f and 60%, my lights are vented out the room. I have an AC setup and temp are in the 80s and humidity is 58-60% but this thing still will not shut down to run Co2. Any help would be appreciated.


I am not sure about the specifics of the CAP controller you are using, but if you have the humidity set at 60%, and room humidity is 58 - 60%, that will trigger the fan or whatever you have attached to the humidity receptacle. There is usually a deadband of 2 or more, so unless you get the room down to 57% or lower, the fan will not turn off. I am not sure if your controller has "link" and "split" functions, but be sure these are set as desired. "Link" will not allow the CO2 to turn on if the fan is running. "Split" will allow the fan and the CO2 to run at the same time. If you are using a CO2 generator, this may be acceptable if the fan has low CFM's or is slowed with a speed controller. If your CAP controller only operates in "link" mode only, you will need to raise your humid/temp setpoint, or lower the humidity in the room. Consider a dehumidifier... most sealed rooms need both AC and dehumid to keep RH where you want it (55% or less - especially with dense buds prone to mold).


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 22, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddies
> i cant believe how much the thread has grown in the 2or3 weeks that i havent been here
> i have a question about the flush
> do i wait till the trichomes are amber
> ...


Depending upon the high you are looking for, I think it is time to flush (use Stinks latest method - flush with Clearex for a day or two, then use Sweet till the end). On my last batches, I used Clearex and then plain water for one unit, and the Clearex/Sweet route for the other... The Sweet batch is..., well, sweet!

Harvesting a little earlier will generally produce more of a mind high, while harvesting later in the window delivers more of a body high. I think Stink goes early on his Sativas and later for is Indicas. I lean to the early side for all strains - I just like my medicine that way. I just read something by Soma - and he was saying "when you think it's done, go another week". It will all work, there is probably a sweet spot you will find after a few harvests with the same strain.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 22, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Alrighty now. I have to stop at page 530 for a couple of hours to go do a small A/C job. I'm itching to get to the end of this so I can throw out some wicked crazy ideas that I've had. I just don't want them to be anything that anyone else has mentioned already so I have to complete my reading first. I think most of the ideas I have can be incorporated into this system while still K.I.S.S.. I just love creating anticipation, and using abbreviations too. Lol Ok. I'm gonna give everyone a hint as to what one of my ideas are. Imagine this. You have a simple clock, preferably a large one with a sturdy, non-conductive face, and the second and hour hand are taken off(or leave the hour hand on for another possible function). Imagine a brush on the minute hand brushing on a ring around the face of the clock and the other end of the brush contacts a peg(or rivet with the stem still on it) at every 5, 10, or 15 minute mark. The ring, brushes, and pegs act as a switch completing a low voltage circuit that turns on a relay. What could this be used for? Hmmmmmm........GTG & BRB.


Wow - you are thinking outside the box! This is a timer I want to see... sounds like an expert DIY project for sure!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 22, 2009)

Im getting ready to do a sfv og kush grow. Ive got a bunch that have been vegging for about 4 weeks and they are ready to go into the flower room. The few that i have flowered in the past seemed to be on the smaller side (heighth wise). The buds were really dense and clustered from top to bottom but no real big colas. Does anyone know what sort of pruning would help on this strain?


----------



## itex25 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I googled ozone & plants... I was curious because I have a O generator. After reading this I won't be using it
> 
> *Ozone Generators May Damage Plant Root in Hydroponics Applications*
> 
> ...


Ozone dissapates quickly in the atmosphere , this study is interesting however adding ozone directly to the root zone would kill any beneficial bacteria or organisims just like any strong oxidizer (like bleach 5.25% sodium hypochlorite ) but ozone dissapates rapidly and normally has no residual like bleach or chlorine which is why ozone is not used for potable water disinfection in the usa , its very doubtful that an ozone generator used to clean the air would have any real affect in a open atmosphere like a bloom room where a very small amount of o3 is produced and it quickly begins to oxidize the stinky compounds , remember the human nose is very sensitive to these compounds (h2so4 , hydrogen sulfide etc.) even more sensitive than test papers or gas spectrometer equipment detecting at normal ranges so complete removal of stinky compounds is essential , ozone generators would be better utilized as a scrubbing secondary method after a carbon filter exhaust for example.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 22, 2009)

*Hydroplex*


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydroplex-05-10-reproductive-liquid-supplement-p-2398.html
anyone ever thought of adding this to the flowering mix?


----------



## imburne (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 22, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> just wondering how it does in nft. i know stink's system is aero/nft
> but i'm just throwin em' in a regular ol' nft set up. 2 runs with 12 per run and a 1000w hps over em' with a light mover. 30 gallon tub aerated with the pump runnin 24/7. so my questions are
> how long in flower? 8 0r 9 weeks
> and height of the plants...did you top them?
> ...


 bump for dago....


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 22, 2009)

hey has anyone heard about a group in Florida trying to get the use of medical Mary Jane in the 2010 ballot i am trying to get involved get started what should have been a long time ago.......


----------



## yourmomscalling (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok stink and gang... I manged to get al the way to harvest time without bothering you guys along the way and realley diving in to the thread. I really appreciate the community like spirit in info sharing and I am very gratefull. COuld you guys take a look at my albulm link below. I am very concerned that my buds arennot compact enough at all and just plain underdeveloped. Any sueggestions would be most hlpefull. STrain is mazzar and and this is week 7 12-12 using stinks to the t instructions and res is flushed right now
https://www.rollitup.org/members/yourmomscalling-albums-fluffy-bud-first-grow.html


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 23, 2009)

Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.

I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87. An its mostly not yellowing at the top near the lights, but low random leaves.
I think it may be an over fert problem? 

Stink? or lion? or any of yall? In my journal and earlier pics ( before i started using RO water and c02) the plants stayed green all the way to the flush.

My thinking and i may be wrong but when using my 600ppm tap water i would bring the ppm to 2000ppm in the flower res. And the plants didnt yellow.

Maybe beacuse im bringing the ppm to 2000ppm with clean 0ppm water its too much?????
and the leaves are getting an overload and cant hold that much nutes?

I am flushing with clean water for 24 hours in this rack and need some input on what to do with the nutes afterward?


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.
> 
> I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87. An its mostly not yellowing at the top near the lights, but low random leaves.
> I think it may be an over fert problem?
> ...


 Man I cant help out to much but I got this book that shows deficiencys in plants from the looks in your pic it might be a Magnesium def , I am using ro water right now and its kickin my ass on calcium def , I also went over on my ppm and got a little nute burn , So I drained out three gallons and just went back with straight ro water and that helped , But as I said I started getting that calcium def again ?Anyway man good luck !


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 23, 2009)

just finished building my second stink unit 


i use 35 gallon totes with prlly only 20-25 gal in em 

and i got the ranch fence post its a little bigger ......

other than that its same 

well here is the pic of it


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 23, 2009)

do you really need a second second bucket as a reservoir for the aero-pcloner? cant you make it all in one tube with the spray manifold resting just above the reservoir at the bottom, all in one tub? i have not actually built one of these though i plan on doing it soon. do the roots get too long to use only one bucket? seems like you could drop the extra bucket.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 23, 2009)

Da Chef said:


> do you really need a second second bucket as a reservoir for the aero-pcloner? cant you make it all in one tube with the spray manifold resting just above the reservoir at the bottom, all in one tub? i have not actually built one of these though i plan on doing it soon. do the roots get too long to use only one bucket? seems like you could drop the extra bucket.


did you mean the veg unit? the cloner is only one res.

I thought of doing that in the beggining too with the veg unit. But the roots get super long during veg and would grow all together, they would be sitting in water after a week. you would have to do a lot of root cutting before moving to flower not to mention the less water you have in a res means more ph fluctuations.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 23, 2009)

Da Chef said:


> do you really need a second second bucket as a reservoir for the aero-pcloner? cant you make it all in one tube with the spray manifold resting just above the reservoir at the bottom, all in one tub? i have not actually built one of these though i plan on doing it soon. do the roots get too long to use only one bucket? seems like you could drop the extra bucket.


 

is this what you mean i modified the designn to not use a second tote below 

here some pics\

the rainforest is how i got the idea cause it gets pretty nice roots long and everythin ....and well it isnt that tall


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a newbie question. I have been using a drip system for veg. and ebb n flood for flowering. both are easy to take the tops off and check PPM and PH. I just started a week ago transforming over to stinks system. I have a Veg. unit built and running so far. Built to stink's specs, I only have a 2" hole in the rez to check everything. As long as the water level is right then all is well with checking. But if I add PH up or down (and soon will be adding nutes) there is not a easy way to stir the mixture. Everything stays in the corner where the hole is for a while. Is there a way to get everything stirred quicker so I can get my measurements without turning off the pump and seperating the two totes so I can move along with my schedule quicker?


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jun 23, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> i have a newbie question. I have been using a drip system for veg. And ebb n flood for flowering. Both are easy to take the tops off and check ppm and ph. I just started a week ago transforming over to stinks system. I have a veg. Unit built and running so far. Built to stink's specs, i only have a 2" hole in the rez to check everything. As long as the water level is right then all is well with checking. But if i add ph up or down (and soon will be adding nutes) there is not a easy way to stir the mixture. Everything stays in the corner where the hole is for a while. Is there a way to get everything stirred quicker so i can get my measurements without turning off the pump and seperating the two totes so i can move along with my schedule quicker?


add one air stone. That will mix it well.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jun 23, 2009)

hey i have a few plants that are very healthy, no burns, no wilting. it just that the leaves look two tone dark green and neon. like a tie die shirt.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.
> 
> I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87. An its mostly not yellowing at the top near the lights, but low random leaves.
> I think it may be an over fert problem?
> ...


hows the PH fluctuation? 
if the tap water added 600 ppm, i would start off 600 ppm lower and dial it in from there.. 

is it with all strains or only certain ones? could be some kind of deficiency..

im having the same problems, and usually start about 6 weeks in.. but my racks went thru some neglect, and ppm and ph were not kept in check.. so im thinking thats why it has happened to me. but if your on top of those then its got to be some kind of deficiency.. 

Chef


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.
> 
> I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87. An its mostly not yellowing at the top near the lights, but low random leaves.
> I think it may be an over fert problem?
> ...


Hey brother... I have the med. bible and it looks to be some sort of defficiency of some kind. If I were you I would buy the book and look it up as to me is looks like several of them.


----------



## andyman (Jun 23, 2009)

yourmomscalling said:


> Ok stink and gang... I manged to get al the way to harvest time without bothering you guys along the way and realley diving in to the thread. I really appreciate the community like spirit in info sharing and I am very gratefull. COuld you guys take a look at my albulm link below. I am very concerned that my buds arennot compact enough at all and just plain underdeveloped. Any sueggestions would be most hlpefull. STrain is mazzar and and this is week 7 12-12 using stinks to the t instructions and res is flushed right now
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/yourmomscalling-albums-fluffy-bud-first-grow.html


Just give em time. I have that strain and I think its a little longer than the seed companys say. It might be more sativa phenotype. My mazzar is outside and its flowering allready for some reason. Not sure why its flowering before any of my other outdoor ones.

*Also guys FYI the veg and or flower systems work great outside as long as you keep the res shaded so it doesnt get to hot. They grow so fast Im making single bucket units with 90gph pumps in them and 2 or 3 spray heads. Its like free light lol.*


----------



## cao (Jun 23, 2009)

Doesn't all this pvc gives off toxic to the plants????


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 23, 2009)

cao said:


> Doesn't all this pvc gives off toxic to the plants????


the fumes from burning or super heated pvc are toxic


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 23, 2009)

lol pvc pipe like this is used for water lines through lots of domiciles bro .........nah its all good ....o not to mention sprinkler systems ........only thing i wondered about when i put it together was letting glue dry all the way before addin watter ...so none got in it


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 23, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> the fumes from burning or super heated pvc are toxic


when Pvc is heated or melted it gives of a gas called hydrochloride acid,it is harmful to plant and us as well do not breath this shit, I blve it was used in germ by Hitler to exterminate with, but I could be wrong on that one... in en case this is what peep run into when they get there grow 2 hot and the pvc iteracts killing plantlife. but no worries here


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 23, 2009)

So Stink, If you are running your room to 85 with the CO2, how do you keep the res temps in check ? I'm seeing the reservoirs go up to 78-79 and got the root rots happening on one post. 

I flushed, cleaned the res, fresh nutes, then added some hygrozime to fix, but wondering how to keep the water cool when the room is so warm.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.
> 
> I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87. An its mostly not yellowing at the top near the lights, but low random leaves.
> I think it may be an over fert problem?
> ...


Yo Dirt - yes, you are right... with 600ppm tap, you were running the equivalent of 1400ppm with 0 ppm water... so you are running 600ppm hotter than you were with tap! Botanicare recommends lowering your ppm's around week 6 (as do most nutrient makers).

What up with these yellow leaves? What are your res temps? I wonder if you tried increasing the irrigation interval to 6 off 1 on... I wonder if the roots start to slow down the drainage rate as they get big at weeks 5 - 6 and cause a drop in the amount of available oxygen? ...or perhaps they need more frequent watering? haha - I am really reaching here!

Not sure we have the same issue - as my lower leaves were unaffected...?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 24, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> just finished building my second stink unit
> 
> 
> i use 35 gallon totes with prlly only 20-25 gal in em
> ...


Nice! Looks great. The bigger res will come in handy!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 24, 2009)

yourmomscalling said:


> Ok stink and gang... I manged to get al the way to harvest time without bothering you guys along the way and realley diving in to the thread. I really appreciate the community like spirit in info sharing and I am very gratefull. COuld you guys take a look at my albulm link below. I am very concerned that my buds arennot compact enough at all and just plain underdeveloped. Any sueggestions would be most hlpefull. STrain is mazzar and and this is week 7 12-12 using stinks to the t instructions and res is flushed right now
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/yourmomscalling-albums-fluffy-bud-first-grow.html


Way to go! Genetics plays a big role in bud formation. This strain looks like it needs more time and more light - though it may never be the big, dense bud you want. If you don't see considerable bulking in another 2 weeks, you may want to cut your losses and get some other genetics. If the show really starts to look good in 2 weeks, you may have a winner on your hands in the form of a long maturing sativa - 12+ weeks is possible! Certain varietals will never complete indoors.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 24, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> I have a newbie question. I have been using a drip system for veg. and ebb n flood for flowering. both are easy to take the tops off and check PPM and PH. I just started a week ago transforming over to stinks system. I have a Veg. unit built and running so far. Built to stink's specs, I only have a 2" hole in the rez to check everything. As long as the water level is right then all is well with checking. But if I add PH up or down (and soon will be adding nutes) there is not a easy way to stir the mixture. Everything stays in the corner where the hole is for a while. Is there a way to get everything stirred quicker so I can get my measurements without turning off the pump and seperating the two totes so I can move along with my schedule quicker?


Yeah - this is one issue with the system that I notice too... I handle it in true stoner style. I check the PH once or twice during the 3 weeks max they veg - and then just add water or week nute solution with the PH adjusted to compensate as best I can - forget actually adding PH up or down to the res directly! haha - I know, not the scientific approach we are seeking - but if you fill the veg res as much as you reasonably can, it is usually good to go with just a weekly topping for the 10 - 20 days we veg. Just look at the plants. If they look OK - don't trip to much on adjusting your res daily.

While PH is important - it is normal for it to change and there is some leeway to the perfect 5.8.


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Jun 24, 2009)

OMFG.... I just got done with my first harvest. 9 hours of trimming later and holy crap. 

I went and purchased a 50gal Rubbermaid container to make into my drying chamber and I ended up with WAY too much bud. To those of you just starting up, do yourself a favor and remove/trim those lower branches. I ended up with a crapload of popcorn buds which just ended up in the trim pile. I had more than enough in medium to large-ish colas/nugs to fill my drying container... in fact, I had to get rather creative so I could stuff more in while hopefully avoiding mold issues.

In the end, thank you so very much SB for sharing your knowledge with the rest of us. This is 10 bajillion times better than my previous attempt at a soil grow.

Now I think I need to find some more space somewhere to cure all this...


----------



## thinkhigh (Jun 24, 2009)

fishenfool06 said:


> add one air stone. That will mix it well.


Thanks fishenfool. That sounds like a good idea. I will give it a tryl.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the help stinkbuds! I flushed the rack for 24 hours, cleaned and then brought the ppms to 1400. then dialed in the ph. I will let you all know how it turns out. I must say im really looking forward to what yields from my 10 bubba kush rack. The one bubba kush plant i harvested a couple weeks ago was a massive yielder at 6.8 ounces.. now if they all yield anywhere close to that one, i will have close to a 3lb harvest.. holy cow that would be nice!! too bad they are such slow rooters.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok, in original regular ol' nft there are no timers and sprayers. now noone will argue that stinks system isnt wonderfull. and the timer was the cure all for me personally in my cloner. but i'm wondering if anyone has done the sprayers inside the runs like stink does but without the timer......just 24/7 ? if the soup is oxygenated enough it should be astounding growth. any thoughts? or has anyone done this and if so ....how'd it go?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

yea i gave my input in other thread too bugs ...but yea i forgot to say i only ran it 24/7 for about a week .......after that week i got timer ....but they had already started to develope nice white healthy roots out of the rockwool that were dropped in the 2 inch net cup 

no probs with rockwool this i think is cause i had a bit of a root tail on em when i put em into bloom they were not freshly rooted ......they had developed that root tail 

i just changed whole system over tho bugs and will try one with constant on ....if within two or three weeks if it is significant i can let youknow by then


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 24, 2009)

the only thing that worries me about that is the pump getting warm from running constantly, and making the res too hot.. thus having to buy a chiller which runs hundreds of dollars, or a $80 timer.. 


Chef


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

yea that might happen for sure good observation .....i run my room no co2 and no airstones in rez whatsoever ..the waterfall works well im sure for oxygenation ....but yea i wonder if that might run temps high ........im gonna test this out for the first two or three weeks of bloom ......

i will put a floating thermometer in ther and check daily for more accurate log of what happens vs. my timed ones 

....i keep my room at the normal 74 degrees .......i have battled spidermites and they dont like it cool

lol they go crazy daisy when its like 85 or more degrees .....major multiplying


----------



## imburne (Jun 24, 2009)

so whats the budget way of keeping rez temps in check?


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 24, 2009)

imburne said:


> so whats the budget way of keeping rez temps in check?


Yeah that was my question too a few posts back. If we're rockin' 83-85 room temps with the CO2, what keeps the res from getting up there? Had some root rot happening in one post, i think from the high [78-79] res temps.

I lowered room temp a touch but that costs extra air conditioning. 

I'm going to freeze some 2 liter bottles of water and swap out one per res every day.

Also bought a roll of 24" refleticx to cover the res and lid. The black res lids can't be helping the cause either.

Also bought some 6" ducting insulation to cover the light exhaust. That should help cool the room temp a touch.

So I'm hoping that between lower room temp, frozen bottles, reflectix, and adding daily tap water maybe i can get it back below 75f. If not... then we find something else to work on. 

I think I read in the Cervantes' book res temp 65-75. Cooler water carries more O2.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

check out this idea boys and girls ......use phed ice cubes or plastic big gulp cups filled with phed water ...then add them at diff intervals during day ........maybe set a timer ......its that or buy an expensive ass water chiller ...


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok. Question
I've just harvested my 3 rd aero unit
is it normal for all of the plants to end up different sizes and different weights. Ie. Some of them r monsters and some of them are wimps
same strains and same batch of clones
I think I'll end up with over 10 oz from 1/2. Of a 600 hps or 300 hps which will b over a gram per watt
final weight on saturday
thankx stink. Never got over .4 grams /watt before aero + co2


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

man i am loving this new system and hope to accomplish more than my usual .4 g per watt ......that is what i have been doin and it has been so much work with trays ...

now i have 2 built and parts for 2 more so 4 stinkbud units under 2 1000 watt aircooled hoods ....

i also have that diff size thing goin on .... i think it is all about fine tuning everything .....i am actually gonna try a transplant of some to another system cause of such rapid growth i cannot believe it .....i have done this long enought to recognize when a plant is gonna blow up with weight by about week 3 of bloom so i can tell this system is very nice


----------



## imburne (Jun 25, 2009)

Well right now I am basically adding ice cubes twice a day to keep temps down. I did the water bottle and it did help, but having to take it out, freeze it and put it back is too much of a hassle. This is kinda good because they need water daily anyhow. Someone has got to have found a trick to this by now 

Taken from Botanicares site 

Q: What is the ideal water temperature?
A: Between 68° and 72° F.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 25, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Is there a way to get everything stirred quicker so I can get my measurements without turning off the pump and seperating the two totes so I can move along with my schedule quicker?


Andyman made a water level tube for the Veg rez. I think you could make the tube a little shorter so you could add nutes & ph directly to the H2O with a syringe and some air line tubing. Or just run some air line tubing thru the lid too 

https://www.rollitup.org/2494791-post5745.html


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 25, 2009)

imburne said:


> so whats the budget way of keeping rez temps in check?


a while back i had a post about takin a mini-fridge apart and using it as a water chiller. it works awesome, i just took all the outter shell and insulation off the parts, the compresser and all the lines stayed together i never had to disconnect anything. i find these mini fridges all over the place for next to nothing. it sure beats frozen 2 liters that only last a few hours, they thaw out faster than you can freeze another one, not a very good idea.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 25, 2009)

yea that fridge idea sounds cool but possible dangerous if someone dint know what they were doin 

fukin sweet idea tho 

i like the icecube thing ..although it prolly would get old having to freeze em all the time 

i thought maybe like using super big gulp cups ...and then when they come out of the freezer just run a bit of hot water on sides so it will slip out into rez 

lol u think about it tho and even that would prove to be a hassle


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been around guys. Summer is my busy time of the year and I'm swamped with work. Not that I'm complaining! The economy sucks right now so I feel lucky to have too much work.

I've basically been working, eating, sleeping and kiteboarding.

I have an interesting story. I've tried growing pot without flushing before and it always had a sort of minty fresh grass taste to it. I didn't learn about flushing until I had grown a couple of years.

So I'm flushing my last batch of plants and forgot to plug the pump back in after I filled the res with water and Sweet. I woke up the next morning to all the plants wilting. I plugged the pump in and within 3-4 hours the plants perked back up to normal except for most of the fan leaves had turned light green/yellow.

The next day all the leaves where yellow. Just like I had been flushing for 5+ days. All the pistils had turned orange. I tried a sample and it tasted finished so I went ahead and cut them after just 2 days of flushing. One night of drought then 24hrs of water with 450ml of Sweet.

I just sampled the final product and I can't believe how sweet it is. By far the best bud I've ever grown so far. It tastes just like candy, I shit you not!

I'm not sure what happened but whatever it was has opened up my mind. Am I completely insane or did I just accidentally discover a completely new way of harvesting?

I did some blind taste tests with my patients and buddies. So far the new bud is in another league above and beyond anything we have ever tasted. Every strain has shown *massive* improvement in smell and taste.

Who is willing to take a chance and try this new method with me? I give you my word you are going to shit when you taste the bud!!!!!!

*StinkBud's drought method of harvesting bud:*

*1)* Leave your pump off the day before harvest. After about 12 hours your plants should be wilting enough for step 2. You don't want to kill them, you just want them to use all the available water in the roots, leaves and stems.

*2)* Fill the res with water and 450ml of Sweet. I'm using half Berry and half Citrus Sweet. Plug the pump back in. The plant's empty cells are refilled with pure sweet water.

*3)* Within 24-48hrs your plants should be a light green/yellow color. Go ahead and harvest as normal.

*4)* Get ready to be surprised!!! Do a taste test and tell me if I'm crazy or not.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Who is willing to take a chance and try this new method with me? I give you my word you are going to shit when you taste the bud!!!!!!


I'm starting my flush this saturday! About 40/60 Amber/Cloudy right now, I think I'll take you up on that offer.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 25, 2009)

I already started my flush, its been about 36 hours with 450ml of sweet. Can i still try this?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I already started my flush, its been about 36 hours with 450ml of sweet. Can i still try this?


I'm not really sure dirt. I don't think this has ever been tried before so we have nothing to go on.

The concept is to dry the plant out and force it to use all the available water in the roots, leaves and stems. Then when you add water the cells are filled with Sweet water.

I'm taking hits right now as I write this and I'm beyond blown away by the taste. I'm in complete shock about how good it is.

Go and smell the bottle of berry Sweet. That's exactly how sweet your bud will taste and smell. The Citrus adds a little more orange/lemon taste to the bud.

My Goo smells and tastes just like a grape Lifesaver candy. The taste lingers on your pallet for a long timer after the hit. I think you can tell how excited I am!


----------



## imburne (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Stink! Thanks for your help man! While you were here I just wanted to ask you really quick, your opinion on TriFlex. I ordered one of them for Veg. Botanicare has some really awesome info on the site on the nutes  Thanks again Stink!


----------



## andyman (Jun 25, 2009)

I will try it my next flush too. makes sense though, make em use up there avalible water


----------



## Bluemax (Jun 25, 2009)

damn thats a killer grow and it looks like pukka weed,nice one!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 25, 2009)

Think i will wait and try that method on the next batch.

ps. I just made 30 grams of bubblehash,, (30 from the bottom 20 micron bag) 
i have it pressed and sitting on a plate. How long are you supposed to let it dry for?


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> *StinkBud's drought method of harvesting bud:*
> 
> *1)* Leave your pump off the day before harvest. After about 12 hours your plants should be wilting enough for step 2. You don't want to kill them, you just want them to use all the available water in the roots, leaves and stems.
> 
> ...


I have got to be psychic.. this is EXACTLY what i was doing.. score one for chef! 

actually, i just ran out of water(again). i didnt check em for a day. lol. BUT this is a nice save. gunna go start the sweet flush right now. thx again stink kiss-ass

Chef


----------



## Amber Alert (Jun 25, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Sorry I haven't been around guys. Summer is my busy time of the year and I'm swamped with work. Not that I'm complaining! The economy sucks right now so I feel lucky to have too much work.
> 
> I've basically been working, eating, sleeping and kiteboarding.
> 
> ...


Stink did you have any noticible taste difference with using half berry half citrus. Does it have a citrus taste.


----------



## usernamex (Jun 25, 2009)

Im thinking of trying the sweet on my current grow, but i'm semi-worried about (basically) smoking botanicare sweet, should I not be?


----------



## imburne (Jun 25, 2009)

A few posts back Stink had a accident where he incorrectly flushed and it contained mucho Berry.. He said the taste was incredible. Read boi  





usernamex said:


> Im thinking of trying the sweet on my current grow, but i'm semi-worried about (basically) smoking botanicare sweet, should I not be?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 25, 2009)

Amber Alert said:


> Stink did you have any noticible taste difference with using half berry half citrus. Does it have a citrus taste.


Yea, I do notice the citrus taste. Especially in my Blueberry. It tastes like a generic citrus. You can't tell if it's orange, lemon or grapefruit but it's there.

How good is the new bud? I always have my bud curing in jars. It takes at least a month for the bud to cure. 

I like this new bud so much I emptied out all my stash jars of primo cured buds and filled them with the new green bud.


----------



## Lookintogetstarted (Jun 25, 2009)

I need advice on brands of equipment, which is best, what wattage is best, dual sets of lights or one, what fan/filter systems are best, where to shop? I could also use suggestions on what type of seeds are the best, where to buy? I have questions about yields per plant, nutrients needed and whats best (natural vs chemical)? How many plants can grow in what size of an area? Do you clip the lower leaves off to promote growth from that area and do you snip the tops off to promote doubling and how often if so? Is there anyone out there that is willing to take the time to answer these plus others I am sure will come up? I currently have 9 plants growing outdoors and need to bring them indoors for safety from weather and curiosity lookers. I have grown it before outdoors with mixed results.


----------



## imburne (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats all a matter of opinion, space, budget, etc. Are you in pain? Do you need it for anxiety? RIU is full of answers for you. Check the other threads as well. This particular thread is dedicated to a Aeroponic system by Stinkbud, and how to get it perfect. Use the search button


----------



## usernamex (Jun 25, 2009)

imburne said:


> A few posts back Stink had a accident where he incorrectly flushed and it contained mucho Berry.. He said the taste was incredible.



My post was concerning any health issues, not if it tastes good. So ill help you to your own advice...




> Read boi




Now, my "original berry sweet" says its derived from magnesium sulfate, the msds shows low health concerns regarding exposure to it. However its highly soluble in water, and ingestion can lead to issues....



> Ingestion:
> Since magnesium salts are slowly absorbed, abdominal pain, vomiting and diarrhea may be the only symptoms. However, if elimination is blocked by bowel blockage or other reasons, CNS depression, lack of reflexes, hypocalcemia (deficiency of calcium in the blood) may occur.


So I may skip this for general care, but will try it for my own personal smoke.

Thanks for all the tips StinkBud.


----------



## SVINIAR (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey all.. just wanted to post and let all know of another lil security problem.

I went to the cro shop today to get some nutes. Picked up some micro and bloom, paid and left. Got about 2-3 blocks away and here come the laws. Had 2 undercovers, a K9 and a reg marked one. They took my girl out the car, ?'d her, then came to my side and asked me what I had in the bag, well they found the nutes. then said they were getting a warrent to check the house or cooroperate, I knew all i had were a few small bshy mothers and some clones. So away to the house we went.. 

Got to the house, they saw my SMALL setup, and was like, this is it? I said yes, its personal. They asked me who was teachin me, where is the person with the big growss.. I was like, I learned off the net, like everything else you can learn. Assholes wanted me to be a nark..lol. Told they asses didnt know anyone, and i really dont. They said since i was cooprperative, it was beter on me, cause if they would have went thru the whole warrent and dog show, they would have to have taken me. They took the plants and wrote me a paraphenalia (sp?) ticket and left. 

So I guess I'm done for awhile until I can figure a few things out. 
Just a heads up, if you see unmarked law cars(crown vics, imps) near your hydro store, watch out. 

So again.. :`(


----------



## imburne (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy shit bro thats called a knock and talk.. You had absolutely NO reason to explain yourself or tell them about your grow. Nutes are legal

EVERYONE watch and learn!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLI8GKyEUAM


----------



## GanjaAL (Jun 25, 2009)

If I am not mistaken... I do not think nutes is enouph to picure a SW... is it???


----------



## SVINIAR (Jun 25, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> If I am not mistaken... I do not think nutes is enouph to picure a SW... is it???



My bad, they found a lil weed in the car(crumbs), so they had reason to suspect house.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 25, 2009)

hey stinky 
so wat you are saying is you can flush wit sweet all the way till harvest and bud want taste like nute and also do you leave the light 3days before you cut the plant


----------



## sdkid (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude, this forum has to be one of the most luckiest one out there. I have not seen such an informative guy helping out a community thus much. I just started building my aeroponic system today. 21-gal tub, pumper, and 10 mist sprayer, and i thought my build was complete. Boy was i wrong, after reading from the first page to page 71 in one day, i am burnt. It is 2:39am here in southern Cali. Yet, i am so thankful for the information i have learned. I am still a little confused after reading this much. I will be getting some clones in a rockwool cubes, so then i can go into the Veg stage, then after the veg stage its is time for the flowering stage. When i place my clones in, would i need a medium because i have the rockwool on? I realized that you went from a two bucket set-up for your veg stage and then transfer to your aero/nfl stage. In my case, i am a total begginer at growing. Could this be accomplish all in one bucket?

Stinkbud,

I think it would be very helpful if you started a thread that has lists the 3 stage (clone, veg, flowering) and how each systems is being used. Including what in needed in each stage via how to build it, and how to move on from one stage to another. I would do it for you but i seem like i have 589 more pages to read.

Once again, i am very thankful.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 26, 2009)

sdkid said:


> I think it would be very helpful if you started a thread that has lists the 3 stage (clone, veg, flowering) and how each systems is being used. Including what in needed in each stage via how to build it, and how to move on from one stage to another. I would do it for you but i seem like i have 589 more pages to read.
> 
> Once again, i am very thankful.



4 more pages bro, there are pdfs w everything u need.. read the whole thread, trust me u wont regret it. 

Welcome to the Revolution.

Chef


----------



## want2help (Jun 26, 2009)

ok so heres the deal, Ive been following Stinks plan I built everythang to T, I am In 2nfd week of flowering with two systems running an the third almost ready to be filled up. Im using all the nutes he said to use in the exact measurments. I have 3 600w lights not vented at the moment cause it wasnt helping the heat anyway. I am using 31 gal res. with about 25 gallons in it. everythang is going great except i think i let em veg a lil to long it looks like a F-ing forest, anyway also my clones for some reason take forever to root. strain is SIS an the problem in the flowering room is this. I had let the ph get out of whack for one day, jus didnt notice it. adjusted it back to 5.9 for some reason now i am getting pretty bad leaf curl downward. my water comes out the tap at 280ppm ya i know its high but so am i an im tired of going to fill up jugs every other day. I dont really change the rez rather i drain more than half then replenish with tap wata an adjust ph. i brought ppm down to 1200 on he big ones an 800 on the smaller ones cause i figured i may have over nuted them. Temps in the day somtimes reach 90-92 degrees, never for more than 15 mins tho, thats all it takes 4 me to fix it, but once i open up the room an let the cool air in they settle around 85-88. rez temps are fine an humidity is round 38 i have a ventfan running all the time an it is still hot in there. is there a way to corect the leaf curl thats all im really wondering. an Ive gone the whole grow without posting once so dont give me No shit pls jus need a lil help thats all. Oh an Thanx to stink, Id still be trying to figure out wat to do with my used soil if it hadntt been for this system, I been doing soil an or soiles mix for the last 8 years, I try this system one time an it seems like im a fukin hydro pro lol any info is appreciated. sorry if i left out anythang First post on here. mabey i should jus post pics of all my lil op an see what suggestions anyon has to improve upon it? or maybey somone knows what im lookin for oh btw Im in the south bottom of the map so its always pretty hot. thanx in advance oh also I jus got all my new genetics in and they are 7 inches tall I took them staright out the veger an put them str8 into 1 water a day soiless mix an im waiting to start cuttin. will this work or did i jus fuck up 600 worth of seed? lol


----------



## apophas (Jun 26, 2009)

What happened StinkBud? This works great but I need some help with the flower room setup. Any diagrams would be nice.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 26, 2009)

Befoe he mentioned the weed he had a nice harassment charge
what was the probAble cause for being pulled over? Sounds like harassment to me. And entrapment for sure
I don't think a joint and plant fertilizer is enough for a warrant
they can't follow u home from a store and pull u over forno reason
another good reason to keep things clean in your car
this shit pisses me off. I really need a lawyer on retainer to Johnny cochran their asses. I don't think they had a right to even pull this guy over. It's like why they can't sit outside a bar after closing


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 26, 2009)

*I am 1 week into vegging , the roots are getting way long . I put a few extra drain holes for good draining but some of the roots are getting close to going through . I know somewhere in this thread it said something about being able to cut the bottom of the roots but not sure at what stage ? If anyone could help me out with that page # or just some advice would be appreciated . My reason is because I started from seed and going to have to wait to sex them before I can put them into system just read that didnt want the roots hangin in the res. *


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 26, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> *I am 1 week into vegging , the roots are getting way long . I put a few extra drain holes for good draining but some of the roots are getting close to going through . I know somewhere in this thread it said something about being able to cut the bottom of the roots but not sure at what stage ? If anyone could help me out with that page # or just some advice would be appreciated . My reason is because I started from seed and going to have to wait to sex them before I can put them into system just read that didnt want the roots hangin in the res. *


just cut them so that the roots are hanging in air and not touching anything... ive done this over and over without any signs of stress.

Chef


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 26, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> just cut them so that the roots are hanging in air and not touching anything... ive done this over and over without any signs of stress.
> 
> Chef


 Thanks man I will give it a try .


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 26, 2009)

yea I chopped my roots too they were gettin mighty close to pump ....no stress at all and i watched em like a hawk


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 26, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> *My reason is because I started from seed and going to have to wait to sex them before I can put them into system just read that didnt want the roots hangin in the res. *


I started some of mine from seed too... For me, the seed started 100% Sativa plants had some stress after cutting the roots. They came back around ok but don't be surprised if they whimp out for a day or two. 

Maybe the stress is strain dependent?

I left my roots as long as possible. Mine were just to the bottom of the 18 GAL rubbermaid. 

The clones I have don't seem to care if the roots are cut.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jun 26, 2009)

SVINIAR said:


> My bad, they found a lil weed in the car(crumbs), so they had reason to suspect house.


I guess you live in a state that is not MMJ protected. If I were you, think about ordering supplies online... AND/or maybe start some tomato plants at home


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jun 26, 2009)

want2help said:


> ok so heres the deal, Ive been following Stinks plan I built everythang to T, I am In 2nfd week of flowering with two systems running an the third almost ready to be filled up. Im using all the nutes he said to use in the exact measurments. I have 3 600w lights not vented at the moment cause it wasnt helping the heat anyway. I am using 31 gal res. with about 25 gallons in it. everythang is going great except i think i let em veg a lil to long it looks like a F-ing forest, anyway also my clones for some reason take forever to root. strain is SIS an the problem in the flowering room is this. I had let the ph get out of whack for one day, jus didnt notice it. adjusted it back to 5.9 for some reason now i am getting pretty bad leaf curl downward. my water comes out the tap at 280ppm ya i know its high but so am i an im tired of going to fill up jugs every other day. I dont really change the rez rather i drain more than half then replenish with tap wata an adjust ph. i brought ppm down to 1200 on he big ones an 800 on the smaller ones cause i figured i may have over nuted them. Temps in the day somtimes reach 90-92 degrees, never for more than 15 mins tho, thats all it takes 4 me to fix it, but once i open up the room an let the cool air in they settle around 85-88. rez temps are fine an humidity is round 38 i have a ventfan running all the time an it is still hot in there. is there a way to corect the leaf curl thats all im really wondering. an Ive gone the whole grow without posting once so dont give me No shit pls jus need a lil help thats all. Oh an Thanx to stink, Id still be trying to figure out wat to do with my used soil if it hadntt been for this system, I been doing soil an or soiles mix for the last 8 years, I try this system one time an it seems like im a fukin hydro pro lol any info is appreciated. sorry if i left out anythang First post on here. mabey i should jus post pics of all my lil op an see what suggestions anyon has to improve upon it? or maybey somone knows what im lookin for oh btw Im in the south bottom of the map so its always pretty hot. thanx in advance oh also I jus got all my new genetics in and they are 7 inches tall I took them staright out the veger an put them str8 into 1 water a day soiless mix an im waiting to start cuttin. will this work or did i jus fuck up 600 worth of seed? lol


leaves curling down ppm is to high (nutes)leaves curling up to much heat


----------



## imburne (Jun 26, 2009)

my clones in the garage are looking like crap because the water is too hot. Anyone try one of these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Nova-Tec-IceProbe-Micro-50W-Nano-Aquarium-Chiller_W0QQitemZ320386124912QQcategoryZ46311QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54

Looks like we can reverse engineer this.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 27, 2009)

imburne said:


> my clones in the garage are looking like crap because the water is too hot. Anyone try one of these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Nova-Tec-IceProbe-Micro-50W-Nano-Aquarium-Chiller_W0QQitemZ320386124912QQcategoryZ46311QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> Looks like we can reverse engineer this.


That might even beat hauling 2 liter ice bottles around. Here is more information, and the thermostatic controller that goes with it.
http://www.jbjnanocube.com/index1.html


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Stink, hope all is well - congrats on the HT piece; good to know they are smart and have good taste as well as all the Stink-Buddies =) 

After an unwanted hiatus, I am glad to be back on track - I'm sure I don't need to tell you, but tending to the girls, although work and sometimes a bit stressful, for the most part is so therapeutic and relaxing.

I had previously only built (2) units that I dubbed "Mantis" as they reminded me of a praying mantis, while I tried other methods in the same space (DWC, Ebb + Flow, Buckets - no matter which method, same strain, same nutes, same light, no plant out performed or out yielded the ones in the Mantis units! The proof is in the pudding) so now I put together my third unit which varies in a couple of ways; 
* I came up with the PVC from underneath the posts using the same 2" bit used for the netpots. 
* I used the window retainer clips mentioned by a couple of ppl a few pages back (Excellent idea, thank yo7u so much, works like a charm!)
* The posts are longer than the original 2, but I made less holes (6 per post) with more room - I think this will work out nicely.

Anyways, thought I'd share some pics and once again thank Stink, Dirt, and oh so many other ppl for making this one of the most informative, respectful, and powerful thread on this topic we all love dearly!

Gringo Loco =)


----------



## sdkid (Jun 27, 2009)

One quick stupid question;

In stinkbud tutorial in building any systems, when he states cutting a 41inch pipe, do you add another 1.25inch? because when you plug in the piping in each ends, it takes up approx ~ .75 of an inch. If this is the case, then the sprayers will be miss-align.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 27, 2009)

stinkbud,

I also realized that you have miss a section of your aero/nfl build section. You never mention anything about the PVC fence post, haha. What size, how long, etc...


----------



## daehtop1 (Jun 27, 2009)

SVINIAR said:


> Hey all.. just wanted to post and let all know of another lil security problem.
> 
> I went to the cro shop today to get some nutes. Picked up some micro and bloom, paid and left. Got about 2-3 blocks away and here come the laws. Had 2 undercovers, a K9 and a reg marked one. They took my girl out the car, ?'d her, then came to my side and asked me what I had in the bag, well they found the nutes. then said they were getting a warrent to check the house or cooroperate, I knew all i had were a few small bshy mothers and some clones. So away to the house we went..
> 
> ...


 
Just wanted to know what area you live in. (West, Midwest, East?) I just went to the hydro store yesterday. Wanted to know if i should pay a little more attention.


----------



## jblwired (Jun 27, 2009)

Everyone should research Chloramine if they are concerned about their water purity.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 27, 2009)

ok my initial weight of the grow is approx (i added 1 oz from the 2 small plants i took off a week earlier)
430 grams............. its very tough to weigh that amount on a small scale so ill update if it i was wrong
thats 430 grams or about 15.25 oz .......
i need to step back a minute and really figure out if thats correct
stay tuned.......if its wrong when i re weigh it in smaller amounts ill post the correction
that is half (1/2) of the 600 (300) hps unit running aero.....co2.......botanicare nutes....humidity 55%.......temps from 75 during day and 83-85 during nite time lights on.........
ok 300 watts and 430 grams gives me over 1.4 grams per watt running the romulus at about 10 weeks of 12/12........


it seems crazy i went from .3 grams per watt with coco to 1.4 grams per watt running aero and co2 and great nutes


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 27, 2009)

BTW i run 2 stink bud systems under each 600 hps..........have 3 - 600 hps and 6 stink bud systems and one 400 running hempy (no room to run the stink system)


----------



## andyman (Jun 27, 2009)

sucks you got caught dude, I tell them to bring it, when they try to bluff there way sayin there gona get a sw. bring the dogs 2 is also what I them. Then I say somethin smart like " Your gona pay for the shit your dumb dogs tear up and find nothing after there done" They usualy dont call my bluff and let me be with a trafic ticket or warning. Its best to know your rights. " tell them you dont condone any searches of your person or property"


----------



## alsoranmike (Jun 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> BTW i run 2 stink bud systems under each 600 hps..........have 3 - 600 hps and 6 stink bud systems and one 400 running hempy (no room to run the stink system)


Hot damn dago,

Mighty impressive!


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 27, 2009)

So I've read through page 328 and obviously I'm only half way but feel like I have a very good handle on the system and virtually all questions have been answered. I already built the aerocloner and have supplies for my veg unit, both under t5's. I'm trying to get going on my flower area, but I have a question about what lights to buy. I have a pretty small space 2.5'x5x7high. I'm planning on building three modified 6 hole mini flower systems, not only for size restrictions but because with my two patients MMj's and my own 18 plants is the limit. I'd like to buy 2 600's because hopefully I'll be moving to a bigger house down the road where I can have a bigger grow room and it will be easy to expand on the 600's. But is two 600's too much for such a small space? Can you have too much light? Or will keeping the temps down just be a motherfucker? I plan on having a sealed room, co2, and air cooled sealed hoods. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all the knowledge I have already gained from this amazing thread Stink and all the others! Now back to page 328, I started when the thread was at 600, lots of catching up to do...


----------



## imburne (Jun 28, 2009)

We dont even get close to what the sun produces so I dont think its a question of too much light, but too much heat may be the problem. Can you use a light mover instead? IMO thats the best for small spaces. Also consider res temps if you are located in a hot place.. Thats the only problem I have now with this system. Other than that its perfect.


----------



## want2help (Jun 28, 2009)

Just thought id share this info, I like your design but in my experience so far I found that if you let the water pool at all on the lid instead of dropping str8 down into the res, be prepared cause in a month or so your lids gonna get a bunch of brown crusty shit, all over it an its a bitch to keep clean.. otherwise its a nice setup clean! I dont claim to know it all I just thought id share that with ya so you maybe could learn off my mistake. I was having an issue with leaving that big ass hole in the lid an not wanting light to get in, so i just took some black privacy screen an cut a couple squares threw em on an vuwalla no light entry lol however thats wen i got the pooling cause the screens holes were to small an the crap showed up. hope i helped. Oh yea an Subscribed


----------



## want2help (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh and Im using stinks recipe for the nutes, I recently lowered ppm in the res, but the curl is still there, no burned tips but curl still there, any idea on how long or even if they will recover from the curl, oh an the satrain is Sweet island skunk. thanx


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey guys...

How's things in the land of harvesting a pound every 3 weeks????

Just dropped by to share a photo from the land of harvesting an ounce a day... 

Here's a link... 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-new-post.html

and a bud...

Cheers...


----------



## ifixbax (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure of nomenclature, but... The Stinkbud system consists of 3 flowering racks (each containing two posts, each post containing from 3 to 7 plants). One rack per 3 week period, rotating. You say that you have a 600 watt light per 2 "Stinkbud systems". I take it you mean per 2 racks. So my questions is this - How do you orient the 600 watt light to cover 2 racks and get 1.4 grams per watt???

I keep wondering if running a single 600 watt light per rack is enough, and if a 1,000 watt light is a necessity for better penetration. Do you use a light mover? TIA


----------



## andyman (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys/gals I tried using the search button (what a joke that is ) to find a good way to clean out my space case grinder and keif box/rolling tray. Its so clogged from last harvest that nothin seems to be droppin in the 3rd level were the keif goes. If I hold the screen up to light it seems to be kinda clogged. Im thinking I could take everclear or some high grain alcohol and clean it up with a toothbrush or somethin. But I dont want to loose any of the pluggage. I was wondering if I did that and let the stuff dry in a bowl and evaporate if that would leave me with somethin smokeable.
thanks ya all


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jun 28, 2009)

want2help said:


> Oh and Im using stinks recipe for the nutes, I recently lowered ppm in the res, but the curl is still there, no burned tips but curl still there, any idea on how long or even if they will recover from the curl, oh an the satrain is Sweet island skunk. thanx


Once you claw the leaves they will stay clawed. 

Watch the new growth that comes out as an indicator of your nutrient strength.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud, you say 24-48 hours for the flush with Sweet? Is 24 hours enough? And do you run the pump at 1/5 intervals or 24/7?

Just finished my Clearex flush and gettin ready to starve em for 24 hours. *Fingers Crossed*

BTW, took a sample bud and steam dryed it, Amazing! I can't wait to see how she taste's with the Sweet added and a proper drying/curing process. This is gonna be some chronic! 

It's a proud moment when you can smoke your very own Bud, you've made me a happy camper Stink!


----------



## andyman (Jun 28, 2009)

whats in your 2nd picture. ohh and the first one looks great


----------



## robotninja (Jun 28, 2009)

andyman said:


> whats in your 2nd picture. ohh and the first one looks great


2nd is a blurry camera shot through a microscope of how the tric's look. Mostly 50%-70% Amber.

Sorry bout the crappy photos, I'm a terrible photographer


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 28, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hey Stinkbud, you say 24-48 hours for the flush with Sweet? Is 24 hours enough? And do you run the pump at 1/5 intervals or 24/7?
> 
> Just finished my Clearex flush and gettin ready to starve em for 24 hours. *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> ...


Yeah Ninja! Nothing beats homegrown medicine - especially when its Stinky! Good job.

Is that second shot from one of those 420 Microscopes that hook up to your PC via USB?


----------



## robotninja (Jun 28, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah Ninja! Nothing beats homegrown medicine - especially when its Stinky! Good job.
> 
> Is that second shot from one of those 420 Microscopes that hook up to your PC via USB?


Naw, just a cheapo 12$ 60x-100x Microscope from Radio Shack with built in light. I kinda put the camera lens on top of the eye piece, ghetto solution


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 28, 2009)

just want to give another shout out for this system ......anyone that is thinking bout building one ....do it they will save you money starting immediately ...cause they just produce so nicely and ......well i have changed my whole method to this ...and my whole life is medical mj ........it just works very easy and i am just perfecting the cloning method other than that this system is seriously.....like secret squirrel shit 


and think about never having to get rid of old coir or hydroton ...it doesnts last forever .....u just got plant material ....roots to dispose of and .....no more transplanting ...it makes a big diff for me that is for sure 

just wanted to say how good it really is guys


----------



## sdkid (Jun 28, 2009)

In the PDF files, stinkbud never confirm how long the 4x4 pcv post is. Do anyone know the exact length?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 28, 2009)

i actually used a ranch fence post it is like 5x5 inches ...it is only one at store that had proper caps ....and i had to cut it in half cuz it had slots for railing 

so basically i made one using a shorter version taht was 43 inches long 

i still slotted it for seven on each run ...but i built a new one recently (after seeing explosive growth) that has only 5 on each run 

either way you are good to go ...

his is suppost to be 48 inches long tho


----------



## meridan13 (Jun 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...



I was just wondering. I'm sure someone already asked but what are the dimensions on the tub clone system and the 14 plant aero system? how much room is in between plants?


----------



## meridan13 (Jun 28, 2009)

shit nvm i got my answer the post before me


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 28, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok my initial weight of the grow is approx (i added 1 oz from the 2 small plants i took off a week earlier)
> 430 grams............. its very tough to weigh that amount on a small scale so ill update if it i was wrong
> thats 430 grams or about 15.25 oz .......
> i need to step back a minute and really figure out if thats correct
> ...


Nice yields Dago! ...so 600 x 1.4 grams of dried, quality, bud per light? ...plus popcorn, and trim, etc? I am impressed - I didn't get half that from my first two batches, but I have some plans to substantially increase my yields next round. Thanks for the inspiration - keep up the good work!


----------



## sssdad (Jun 29, 2009)

i built a 3 fence post system with 7 holes in each post for 21 plants per system. my problem was finding a res or tub wide enough to drain all 3 posts into. then i discovered the gutter section at lowes. they have this snap together system that has seals built in the connecting pieces. use a downspout section and cut a hole into the res lid to slide it in. then cut gutter to length needed slip it into one side of downspout and add a end piece on open end. do this for the other side also. i ended up using 2 pieces of gutter(added to the open space of the downspout) to make a 26" water channel that dumps into res via one central hole. no drips, no splash, make it easier to add water, and allowed me to move the res further under the unit by making the drain hole near the end of the res lid to get more usable space to work in.


----------



## ganjourno (Jun 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd show some progress. I'm using one 400W CMH (ceramic metal halide) per flowering unit. I really like the results so far and the bulbs are very cool! I had one top pushing up against the glass, which is maybe 1.5" from the light, for two full days and I only got a little bit of heat curl on the edges - no permanent damage at all. The spectrum is better than both conventional MH and HPS, in that it has more deep red and more blue, meaning more growth with less heat and less wasted energy! The cool thing is that they run on HPS ballasts, so if you have a 400W HPS ballast just buy the bulb and give it a try (magnetic ballasts only, the electronic ones don't work with these bulbs). I got mine here for $55: http://www.growlightexpress.com/ceramic-metal-halide-bulbs-9/mastercolor-ceramic-metal-halide-400-watt-horizontal-79.html

Here's some pics from tonight, this is about 1.5 weeks into flowering, starting to form buds now. This is blackberry, starting to form a nice top cola:






And here's a shot of my massive bagseed plant. I have no idea what this is but it's def. an indica and the thing is massive - it's got like 8 or 9 big branch offshoots and each had multiple budsites, I think I topped twice during veg. It takes up the entire left side of my flowering unit - I had to move everything else because it was blocking all the light :O. You can see under the CMH light I get nice short nodes as I can get the light very very close. Here you can see the slight burning on the top leaves - this was after resting on the glass for two days! Again this one plant has about nine branches this size, I'm hoping for close to 6oz from this baby!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Can I see a "Stink Bud"?

I'll match with a "Gypsy Bush"...

Here's one of my zero veg clones still a couple of weeks from done...


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 29, 2009)

Well to b honest I'm still kinda in shock and no idea if I can do that again lol
have 2 units finishing this week. No smaller buds just massive colas so it will b interesting how I'm going to dry the damn things lol
this grow was 10+ weeks while my widow is normaly 8 weeks but with that yield who cares lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Can I see...?

Pleeease...?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 29, 2009)

sssdad said:


> i built a 3 fence post system with 7 holes in each post for 21 plants per system. my problem was finding a res or tub wide enough to drain all 3 posts into. then i discovered the gutter section at lowes. they have this snap together system that has seals built in the connecting pieces. use a downspout section and cut a hole into the res lid to slide it in. then cut gutter to length needed slip it into one side of downspout and add a end piece on open end. do this for the other side also. i ended up using 2 pieces of gutter(added to the open space of the downspout) to make a 26" water channel that dumps into res via one central hole. no drips, no splash, make it easier to add water, and allowed me to move the res further under the unit by making the drain hole near the end of the res lid to get more usable space to work in.


Nice - got pics? I also run a 3 post system and went another route, but I would love to see your solution. It sounds nice!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Can I see a "Stink Bud"?
> 
> I'll match with a "Gypsy Bush"...
> 
> Here's one of my zero veg clones still a couple of weeks from done...


Yeah - looks killer!


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Plantmax HPS bulbs? There's already a thread about them on RIU but it doesn't have any good info and I since I'm building the stinkbud system, I figured some of the guys with more experience could chime in. Are the hortilux bulbs worth the extra money? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ganjourno (Jun 30, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Does anyone have experience with Plantmax HPS bulbs? There's already a thread about them on RIU but it doesn't have any good info and I since I'm building the stinkbud system, I figured some of the guys with more experience could chime in. Are the hortilux bulbs worth the extra money? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.



The hortilux blue MH bulbs have essentially the same spectrum and output as the phillips mastercolor bulbs, but the philips bulbs are half the price. Another difference is that the phillips bulbs run on a conventional HPS ballast, whereas the hortilux blue bulbs run on MH ballasts. If you have to buy everything new for either scenario, they are a wash as the HPS ballasts cost more than the MH ballasts, erasing the cost advantange of the phillips bulbs.

Can't give you advice about the plantmax bulbs as I have no experience, but there is little difference in HPS spectrums unless it is a dual-arc lamp we're talking about.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 30, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Does anyone have experience with Plantmax HPS bulbs? There's already a thread about them on RIU but it doesn't have any good info and I since I'm building the stinkbud system, I figured some of the guys with more experience could chime in. Are the hortilux bulbs worth the extra money? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


IMHO the standard Hortilux HPS bulbs are worth the extra $30 over a standard Phillips, etc. They seem to stay brighter longer. Having said that, I often go with the cheaper bulbs because... well, because they are cheaper! The Hortilux bulbs have been proven in real world tests to put out more lumens than other bulbs in their class. I can't speak of their claims concerning spectrum. I currently have 2 Hortilux HPS bulbs and one Phillips HPS bulb, all with the same ballast and reflector - and the Hortilux bulb visibly seems to put out more blue light - but that is just a casual observation.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 30, 2009)

ganjourno said:


> The hortilux blue MH bulbs have essentially the same spectrum and output as the phillips mastercolor bulbs, but the philips bulbs are half the price. Another difference is that the phillips bulbs run on a conventional HPS ballast, whereas the hortilux blue bulbs run on MH ballasts. If you have to buy everything new for either scenario, they are a wash as the HPS ballasts cost more than the MH ballasts, erasing the cost advantange of the phillips bulbs.
> 
> Can't give you advice about the plantmax bulbs as I have no experience, but there is little difference in HPS spectrums unless it is a dual-arc lamp we're talking about.


If you are shopping ballasts, consider the new digital models that run both MH and HPS bulbs. If you do want to use both bulbs during your grow cycle, go with 400 or 1000 watt ballasts as there are few (if any?) true 600 watt MH bulbs (the 600 watt conversion bulbs deliver 400 watt performance).


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yeah - looks killer!


Thanks Bro!

I did that on ebb/flow.. hydroton pots...

But I am dying to see one of you guy's Stink Buds...

Can anyone of you please post a bud grown in your systems?

Thanks!


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 30, 2009)

get the stinkbud aero .......cloner.......veg........and 3 flowering units and add co2 and u will yield with good genetics over a gram per watt
with "good" genetics i yielded 1.4 grams per watt last grow..........which im still amazed at


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> get the stinkbud aero .......cloner.......veg........and 3 flowering units and add co2 and u will yield with good genetics over a gram per watt
> with "good" genetics i yielded 1.4 grams per watt last grow..........which im still amazed at


Me.. no thanks...

I just want to see one of your guy's buds...

I do ebb/flow and have gotten 1/w from the first day... with bagseed...

And my personal best was a batch of 48x 20g lollipops... 1.8g/w....

I'm not switching... ebb/flow is a lot easier to clean... and I'm lazy... and I have only grown for the last 6 months or so...

But I really really really want to see a bud grown in the system...

So I will ask again...

Does anyone here have a picture of a decent clone from a stinkbud system to show me... pretty please....

Here's another Gypsy bud... you know... incentive for someone to post a pic of theirs?!?!?!


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jun 30, 2009)

Even though imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, at least they should at least give credit where due, and have the courtesy to call it the Stink Bud system. 
I believe Mr Stinkbud's intention is for his concepts to be a gift, so there is something quite unsavory about this. Just my opinion.

But then again, there are always some numb-nuts, no matter what......

Check it out:

http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH00630.html

http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH01176.html

http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH01177.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Darn... I went hot to see some Stink Buds... 

No Joy... 

You guys do actually grow pot around here right????

Please don't take offense... that was a joke... I know there's real sharp growers here...

Don't fry me.. just show me a bud.. please...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 30, 2009)

There's pics of stinkbuds buds on pg one


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks!

I have seen them though... when I first opened the thread...

I just wanted to see what the average guy is getting out of StinkBud's system...That's all... something current and not from the Master himself...

Sorry ...

I'll run along now...

Disappointed.. but oh well...

Cheers Guys...

Gypsy out...


----------



## 420caregiver (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have seen them though... when I first opened the thread...
> Wow i love this thread its GREAT!!!


----------



## typ3ss (Jun 30, 2009)

You avg 1 oz per plant if you do 7 plants per post.

The less plants you do the more yield you get per plant.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> I did that on ebb/flow.. hydroton pots...
> 
> ...


Hey Bra - here are a few shots for ya from a Stink Grow. These are triple post Stink units with 6 holes per post for a total of 18 plant sites per unit.

I have used hydroton in the GH WaterFarm's - but never with results like you! What is that strain?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Hey Bra - here are a few shots for ya from a Stink Grow. These are triple post Stink units with 6 holes per post for a total of 18 plant sites per unit.
> 
> I have used hydroton in the GH WaterFarm's - but never with results like you! What is that strain?


Thanks man... it's bagseed...

I fit 48 of those under a 600hps... x4... 

All single cola* zero veg* clones....

I harvest about a zip a day... 

Thanks for sharing... your op looks really good!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just wanted to see what the average guy is getting out of StinkBud's system...That's all... something current and not from the Master himself...


My yields first time around in the Stink system were lower than average, but the quality is through the roof. I had several plants that exceeded 1oz, but several that produced much less - with a final average of approx 1/2 oz per plant. I am certain I can get to 1 oz per plant in the future running my low yielding strain of OG. Running a big producing strain would make the 1 oz per plant mark easy.

I veg'd for 3 weeks, and flowered for 60 days. 3 x 600 with one triple post 18 site unit under each light - 54 sites total.

Thanks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Right on....

I get decent quality too... nothing like the masters... but it gets me high...














Here is some more pics of my op....


Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













Sorry about the hijack....

I just think pictures are... well... worth a thousand words....


----------



## imburne (Jul 1, 2009)

Stinkbuds system is on Facebook! Check out the pics http://www.facebook.com/MMJSpots and yes, the credit was given


----------



## jblwired (Jul 1, 2009)

Well fellows.......I'm speechless. I don't know what to think, or what to do with myself now that I'm done reading EVERY word of this beautiful thread. And looking at EVERY last picture. It must have took me 3-4 months at my pace. I know one thing that's for sure. I'm a little paranoid that this thread had to end with me at page 666. Why 666 when I get done? Lol I'm a little bit scared now. Lol. Anyway, I'm fixxing to try and run this thread to page 667 with another post, coming right up after this one, about the most important ingrediant in ANY Hydro/Aero grow system. Water. I appreciate ANY critisism to this next post. After all, I am here to learn for sure, and teach a little if I can. BTW, GypsyBush, that was some fucking phenomenally awesome photography above. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Bro

I use a little Olympus point and shoot..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

My girl just got me the Nikon d40 digital camera.. im still learning how to take pics,,but heres a couple shots of my flower room at the momment.
The rack on the left has 3 weeks to go. the bubba kush in the middle is 6 weeks from harvest..one bubba kush plant from my last harvest yielded 6.8 ounces alone...this current rack has 10! should be interesting.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 1, 2009)

BTW, LionsRoar. I AM going to work on that "clock timer". Although I am leaning more towards building a repeat cyclical timer kit. Well, It's not a kit but rather a project now. I bought the kit years ago and the pieces are scattered all around now so........I got the staff at Canakit.com to resend me the parts-list, board layout, and schematics for their CK191M60 kit that I lost the documents to. As for that funky clock timer, I AM going to build one soon, just so I can figure up my millimeter/minute growth ratio, and to know what time it is in the room. Lol I got other ideas I'm throw at you guys too, but I just need to wait till a little later.

Well here is that 666 page busting post I mentioned, although while I was putting it together it went to 667, thank god. Lol. Just throwing this out there in cyberspace, as food for thought, since this is the most important ingredient in our systems, and one we probably take for granted from time to time. Chloramines are a bitch compared to straight up chlorine. Well, I have to go help my lady with the setting up of a yard sale(sorry, no grow equipment going today). Later.

By George Weigel/The Patriot-News

Q: There's been talk about local water suppliers treating water with chloramine instead of chlorine. The proponents of this process seem to say there is little detrimental effect. But I read on one web site that chloramine "does nasty things to microbes in soil." Do you have any information on what this will mean to gardeners?

A: Excellent question. The point of using chloramines (a combination of chlorine and ammonia) is to kill harmful bacteria in drinking water, so it's logical to assume that irrigating plants with chloraminated water will do some damage to bacteria in the soil - including bacteria helpful to plant growth.

The question is whether it's going to do enough damage to cause plant problems. My gut feeling is no - with a couple of caveats and possible exceptions. Some thoughts that struck me while wading through the research...

1.) Chloraminated water has been used for at least 90 years in the U.S. and abroad. If it was going to cause trouble in the garden, someone should have noticed by now. Here's what one study from Australia's Urban Water Research Association concluded: "It seems unlikely that the use of chloraminated water for irrigation of soil-grown plants would have adverse effects on growth, whether the water is applied directly to the soil or as an aerial spray."

2.) Soil-borne bacteria are pretty resilient and plentiful. The chloramine levels used in treated water shouldn't make more than a dent in the soil bacteria population. And I suspect the bacteria would quickly bounce back.

3.) Any ill effects would depend on how much chloraminated water you applied and how often you applied it. Rain would dilute and leach the chloramine out of the root zone, so plant damage (if any) would be more likely in droughty weather. I'd be more concerned about container plants, which would get daily and focused doses of chloramine throughout the growing season. Symptoms would be browning around the leaf edges and possibly yellowing of the leaves.

4.) The other area of concern is in water gardens. Fish are sensitive to chloramine as well as chlorine. But unlike chlorine that dissipates in a day or two, chloramine persists longer (a trait that also makes it more attractive in treating drinking water). If you're lightly topping a pond with chloraminated water - say, by less than 5 percent of volume - you're unlikely to harm fish. But if you're replacing the water or adding more than 5 percent, you should go to the pet store or pond supplier and buy a product that neutralizes chloramine. Carbon and biological filters also gradually remove the ammonia that's a component of chloramine.

5.) If you're making compost tea with chloraminated water, that's likely to destroy some of the bacteria, which is one of the main benefits of this fertilizer in the first place. You can neutralize the chloramine by mixing 1 teaspoon of humic acid per 100 gallons of compost tea, according to one company that makes compost-tea brewers.
A good way to sidestep this whole issue is to collect your own rain water and use that as much as possible. Also helpful would be adding compost regularly to your soil, which is loaded with beneficial microorganisms.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 1, 2009)

6.8 ozs., one plant, that's insane man! Now ten at once. That would be, what, 68 ozs., 4 and a quarter lbs. Holy shit! WTG! Wow, it's way strange watching you guys grow in real time now. Until now I had just been reading and catching up. Now I feel like I've jumped from the past to the present.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 1, 2009)

wow.... 1.8 grams per watt from bagseed?..........u are the greatest grower of all time in the whole world
u should be selling those bagseeds for top dollar
u seem to have better bagseeds than the original chemdog.......u are a god


----------



## jblwired (Jul 1, 2009)

BTW. Those cycle timer kits I mentioned are only like $20, assembled, but you would just have to run an extra heavy duty relay along side these and then one timer would run all the pumps. Have fun. I'm out for a while. Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> wow.... 1.8 grams per watt from bagseed?..........u are the greatest grower of all time in the whole world
> u should be selling those bagseeds for top dollar
> u seem to have better bagseeds than the original chemdog.......u are a god


That was my best run...

48 lollipops under a 600w HPS in ebb/flow...

They averaged right around 3/4oz each...

I have also had 0.7...

But I have averaged right at 1g/w from day one, 6 months ago...

So yeah.. I'm still a newb... and I grow bagseed...

But I do have some known strains too...

Juicy Fruit... White Widow... and the latest addition the C99

here she is at week 4~5...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok now im playing with my new camera..LOL

A COUPLE AT LIGHTS OUT.

Yes im battling heat issues.. even with a window AC. the next couple months are gonna get even hotter!!! wish me luck!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

oh and all my clones on the SOG are zero veg...

But I am branching out...

Here's an old mom I am gonna veg more and train ... 

She will have her own 600HPS and my goal is one pound...

My coach, MBlaze just finished a grow himself...

2400w, 3 plants, 6.1 pounds of dry bud...

Anyways... thank you for sharing your op with me DIRTHAWKER...

well.. here she is...

and sorry about the non Stink Bud stuff...

I'll go away now...:


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting!! I may try to do a run sometime with 4 big trees, one under each 600 watter. Especially with this bubba kush.


----------



## ifixbax (Jul 1, 2009)

Gypsybush...

Thank you for all of your information, and thank you for going away!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 1, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.


I read this article in High Times and I was confused about the mention of dual container veg unit but the pictures were of a smaller Flower unit. Then I found this article 

Anways my question is how do you seal the two containers together??? do they just set on top of each other and let gravity do the work since it is only the "spray" that is in the upper container and the lower is the actual resevior?

Do you use some sort of rubber gasket?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

No gasket..the water just funnels down the hole and into the bottom res.

The high times article messed up and called the flower unit the veg unit.


more bud porn

  

__________________


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys..How long do you go before changing out your bulbs? mine are going on 7 months. Is it time? also anyone know of a good place to buy online?


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you, finally found "page 75" of this thread and it was like an awakening, it all came together - DAMN HIGH TIMES! They had me going for a loop!!

THANKS STINKBUD, et al!

PS - I just put my first 6 clones (Montana Medical Marijuana Program Patient, thus the 6 plant limit) into the cloner I made per this article and WOW, the roots have grown 3-4 inches in not quite 48 hours. I was blown away, especially since I have yet to get my pH leveled off because the Hanna Continuous Gro'Check meter isn't working right, and the well water I have has a HIGH ppm out of the faucet (Going to have to get RO system but damn, the ones at local hardware stores only store 11 gallons at a time, that seems like it wouldnt be enough water on hand, thoughts anyone???), and finally, the grow op is on a second floor so it is warm up there, and the water temp got to 95% for a few hours the first day they were here. I am going to get a portable A/C unit this weekend to fend of the occasional high heat we get here in MT, which isnt often 

Anyways, I built the "veg" unit per the article and it isn't the veg unit, so it looks like I have 4 flowering units (eventually I want some patients so eventually I am hoping to have a full house if you know what i mean), so this evening I need to knock out the real veg unit, but it looks easy so I am not sweating it.

Lastly, I have a propane burning co2 generator w/controller in my FLOWER room, but I dont have one in my veg/clone room, is it worth the 700-900 bucks for the generator and controller for the VEG room? The rooms are next to each other thus another alternative would be to cut a hole in the wall between then and add a small CFM fan blowing into the VEG room to transfer "some" co2 to that room. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Is it worth it? The hole is easy, installing the fan is easy but figuring out how to not let the light transfer is a PITA when there is only a 2x4 stud wall between the rooms.

THANKS ALL!


----------



## orzz (Jul 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey guys..How long do you go before changing out your bulbs? mine are going on 7 months. Is it time? also anyone know of a good place to buy online?


I change my 600 HPS bulbs after 2 flips. I label the cardboard sleeve of the one I pull out with how long it ran and save it for a spare.


----------



## weedmano420 (Jul 1, 2009)

look into the verticle gardens i hear you can get 3 punds each grow


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

ifixbax said:


> Gypsybush...


Hiiiigh...!



> Thank you for all of your information,


No prob...



> and thank you for going away!


WerD!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

and DIRTHAWKER...

Thanks again for being the only one that posted pics when I requested...

Your garden look really good and healthy

Nice Job Bro!!!


----------



## alsoranmike (Jul 1, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> Thank you, finally found "page 75" of this thread and it was like an awakening, it all came together - DAMN HIGH TIMES! They had me going for a loop!!
> 
> THANKS STINKBUD, et al!
> 
> ...


can't you just build one of those two right-angle light blocker doohickeys on one side of the hole? shouldn't be too much of a bitch, in fact, pretty sure you can do it with just cardboard and tape-- 

just do a search and i'm sure you'll find what you need.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 1, 2009)

this thread is for growing and asking questions about the stinkbud systems and any upgrades we do with this system 
if u want to push flood and drain or ebb and flow feel free to start a new thread............
i like this system because its very cheap to run.........has no medium to ever buy...and the nutes smell amazing and the growth is crazy and the yield are too
if u can hit the numbers u say u can hit then good for u ......and start a new thread ...........""""""im the greatest ebb and flow grower ever"""""""""""""
ive grown ebb and drip......and dwc.......and coco.....and dirt with good genetics and this is the system for me..............
its counter productive to talk about other methods UNLESS ur growing the stinkbud system now and want to give a comparative analysis


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

No.. it's not like that at all...

I just wanted to see what you guys were doing..

No one showed me a pic, so I thought me posting a few would prompt someone to follow...

and it worked... I got to see what I wanted...

I am sorry if I stepped on your toes...

Oh, and I do have a journal... you are welcome to come by, if you want...

and I am just a newb dude.. not the greatest anything...

Just a newb...

But I promised I would go away, so I am unsubscribing now...

Sorry to have bothered you ...

Be Well.. Grow Big...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 1, 2009)

Just accept gypsy for what he is. Obviously he likes to post alot. I mean look at his post count 4689 in one year. I get the feeling hes tootin his own horn a tad. And thats fine. All he had to do was go through the thread to find pics. but i do agree, this is a thread about the stink system, and should be kept that way.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow... so i went away for 2 weeks meaning i had to leave it in the hands of a very unexperienced person (absolutely never had any experience in anything other than mowing the lawns hahaha) And everything went ahead with no dramas, i' came back and my system is nothing but buds! ! ! So i am one extremely happy stinkbud fan!!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 1, 2009)

thats whats great about this system you can go away for the weekend or week and come back and every thing is just bigger than you left it.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 1, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> I have yet to get my pH leveled off because the Hanna Continuous Gro'Check meter isn't working right, and the well water I have has a HIGH ppm out of the faucet (Going to have to get RO system but damn, the ones at local hardware stores only store 11 gallons at a time, that seems like it wouldnt be enough water on hand, thoughts anyone???)


Hey MTN, Welcome!
Gotta love Montana 
One of the meters I use is the Gro'Check... It's a great meter. I have one meter on each rez. GC came with a cert for PH & PPM. I checked it before using and it was right on the $. Maybe get some 4, 7 & 1380 or 1500 PPM solution, see where you are at. My Gro'Check has been very stable. The only problem with it is the 1999 PPM ceiling. So I use it for clone & veg units.



mntnvew said:


> Anyways, I built the "veg" unit per the article and it isn't the veg unit, so it looks like I have 4 flowering units


I've PM'd a couple of Stink Buds... Who thought in theory, it could work to go from cloner to flower unit... If you get in a bind, just do it. 
Just make sure you don't vegg too long with THIS system... Once small clones become tree's quickly!



mntnvew said:


> Lastly, I have a propane burning co2 generator w/controller in my FLOWER room, but I dont have one in my veg/clone room, is it worth the 700-900 bucks for the generator and controller for the VEG room?


C02 is for the flower room... You don't need it for the vegg room.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 1, 2009)

lots of pages on this


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 1, 2009)

I just get annoyed when people claim 1.8 running ebb and flow with bagseed
if it's true start a thread like this one and if it's for real people will flock
to b honest I'd rather run 20 monster plants under a 600 than 48 non veg
I might run a sog grow with this system and see what I get


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jul 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Just accept gypsy for what he is. Obviously he likes to post alot. I mean look at his post count 4689 in one year. I get the feeling hes tootin his own horn a tad. And thats fine. All he had to do was go through the thread to find pics. but i do agree, this is a thread about the stink system, and should be kept that way.


 fuk the feds!


----------



## andyman (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah what he said.


----------



## westmich (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! We are at page 669! Sorry, I haven't been following in quite some time. I was busy trying different things here and there on a very limited budget. I'm sick and I am ready to totally immerse myself in "the method".

I have all of the equipment on hand including lights and C02. I had already built the cloner, though, I would change that now to run the power cord through the side. Just curious if there are other noteworthy improvements since the PDF was published. Anything major I should change or would I still be doing well to go step by step with the original PDF?


----------



## jblwired (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a link worthy of having everyone check out, who doesn't mind messing with simple electrical. Just throwing this at all of you cheap fuckers like me who also like to learn too. I'm also thinking of leaning into the whole computer controlled grow op. Anyone have any experience with the computer control aspect? I see you can buy simple relay board kits to hook to old computers, to build or already assembled. Looks easy enough. I just wonder about power outages and the computer rebooting back to it's original state. This conversation came up way back but I don't think it was covered much.

http://www.rpelectronics.com/Default.asp?Main=/English/OnlineCat.asp?Menu=/English/Content/Categories/CatM_95.asp%26Detail=/English/Content/Items/CK191.asp


----------



## reeftankin (Jul 2, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I bet they are up now?


About two weeks later (maybe a little more) and all is great. I had to leave for a wedding and was gone for 8 days, get home all the clones are doing fine and have roots that are feet long.....i love this system.

Starting the 3 week veg next week and some new clones. This is truely a system that is two simple to screw up.


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jul 2, 2009)

reeftankin said:


> About two weeks later (maybe a little more) and all is great. I had to leave for a wedding and was gone for 8 days, get home all the clones are doing fine and have roots that are feet long.....i love this system.
> 
> Starting the 3 week veg next week and some new clones. This is truely a system that is two simple to screw up.


i just fount a repeat timer and im getting on the stinkbud bus.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 2, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Here's a link worthy of having everyone check out, who doesn't mind messing with simple electrical. Just throwing this at all of you cheap fuckers like me who also like to learn too. I'm also thinking of leaning into the whole computer controlled grow op. Anyone have any experience with the computer control aspect? I see you can buy simple relay board kits to hook to old computers, to build or already assembled. Looks easy enough. I just wonder about power outages and the computer rebooting back to it's original state. This conversation came up way back but I don't think it was covered much.
> 
> http://www.rpelectronics.com/Default.asp?Main=/English/OnlineCat.asp?Menu=/English/Content/Categories/CatM_95.asp%26Detail=/English/Content/Items/CK191.asp


Cant help with original questions, however they are on clearance on hobbytron for 15$s.

I have been looking into solid state relays, I've seen 25amp relays for as little at 8$+s/h on ebay, which I believe should run a few pumps just fine. Couple that with your printer or usb ports and you should be good to go, cheaper and alot easier. Im going to be trying them if my 15 minute on/off timer doesnt work well with this system.


----------



## hustler1963 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to this site and this hobby. Stinkbud's system is the tits and definately one of the best posts on this site. Can anyone tell me where I can get exact dimensions for the PVC cuts to construct the unit? 

I started my girls from seed and started my plants with basement mix and a drip system. I can see not why my growth has stunted. Yet again, another project without knowing what the hell I was doing. But, I am learning from you pros. I figured that I would just flower what I have and start a new system by taking clones prior to flowering and use Stinkbuds system and start building from there. If someone can direct me to measurements then all I need is to purchase the supplies at the Depot. I started the girls out on t8 flouresent fixtures. My 600 watt digital HID/HPS ballast with cool tube is due to be here today. I am using a 4x4x6.5 grow tent and would also like to know whether the 20lb aluminum beer tanks will work. Also, which regulator should I pickup? I do not want to make more mistakes than necessary.


----------



## alsoranmike (Jul 2, 2009)

hustler1963 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this site and this hobby. Stinkbud's system is the tits and definately one of the best posts on this site. Can anyone tell me where I can get exact dimensions for the PVC cuts to construct the unit?
> 
> I started my girls from seed and started my plants with basement mix and a drip system. I can see not why my growth has stunted. Yet again, another project without knowing what the hell I was doing. But, I am learning from you pros. I figured that I would just flower what I have and start a new system by taking clones prior to flowering and use Stinkbuds system and start building from there. If someone can direct me to measurements then all I need is to purchase the supplies at the Depot. I started the girls out on t8 flouresent fixtures. My 600 watt digital HID/HPS ballast with cool tube is due to be here today. I am using a 4x4x6.5 grow tent and would also like to know whether the 20lb aluminum beer tanks will work. Also, which regulator should I pickup? I do not want to make more mistakes than necessary.


page 75 my friend for the specs, but not sure if your CO2 question is covered there. I know dirthawker hemmed and hawed about what to use when he was dialing in his grow. he or lionsroor would be good people to pick brains with regarding CO2 use.

good luck buddy, would love to hear more of your grow tent experiences using this system.


----------



## alsoranmike (Jul 2, 2009)

oh, one last thing... I'm pretty sure dagobaker if i remember correctly is using some sort of co2 set-up as well. he or she would be another person to ask. 

stinkbud is pretty busy these days with his personal life so any of these other folks should have solid info for ya.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> thats whats great about this system you can go away for the weekend or week and come back and every thing is just bigger than you left it.


Well so long as someone is keeping an eye on them every 12 hours or so to make sure that the pumps are running correctly etc...

Here's an update of my girls at week 4


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of this CAP NFT Recycling Timer?

It is a preset 1 minute on and 4 minute off timer for only $50. The cheapest I have found so far


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 2, 2009)

I plan on using modified version of this set up for a smaller stealth grow. I am curious if anyone have any problem with rez temps? That is my biggest concern with my stealth grow. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## robotninja (Jul 2, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Here's an update of my girls at week 4


Very nice and healthy, uniform growth too! Good job man


----------



## robotninja (Jul 2, 2009)

BaliShag said:


> I plan on using modified version of this set up for a smaller stealth grow. I am curious if anyone have any problem with rez temps? That is my biggest concern with my stealth grow.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Yeah, res temps are kinda a bugger. It was fine in the winter/spring months, but summer is here and you either get a water chiller (expensive) or use some Hygrozyme in ur res.

I'm going with the Hygrozyme personally, cheaper alternative.


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 2, 2009)

Speaking of my stealth grow. I will only have room for one flowering set up. I will have 2 rows of 3 net pots. I am trying to decide if will be better to run a flowering cycle of 6 plants on the same growth cycle or 6 plants on 3 different grow cycle which we will be closer to the original. My biggest concern with the 3 different grow cycles is that I won't have any time to clean the rez tanks regularly because after the final 3 weeks I will still have 4 plants off the same rez. Plus, I am concerned the roots will get tied up.

I might just have to find a fast flowering strain, possibly slow down or over grow the veg cycle also.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 2, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Well so long as someone is keeping an eye on them every 12 hours or so to make sure that the pumps are running correctly etc...
> 
> Here's an update of my girls at week 4


 
MAN those are looking awesome!!


----------



## GanjaAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Dirt... what are your averages with that bubba kush and the SB system???? per.. plant. I know you had one at 6.5 oz. but what were the rest.

Thanks.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 2, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Well so long as someone is keeping an eye on them every 12 hours or so to make sure that the pumps are running correctly etc...
> 
> Here's an update of my girls at week 4


Yeah Matty - looks perfect!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 2, 2009)

westmich said:


> Anything major I should change or would I still be doing well to go step by step with the original PDF?


The original PDF (and the few errors) will still do you right though there have been some tweaks by others you may want to incorporate into a new build.

The following two are my personal favorite changes to the original plans.

Many have found better ways to attach the pump - via the 1/2" threaded outlet... there are many 1/2" threaded sections to work with.

DagoBaker came up with a clean way to handle the reverse drip off the end of the posts (cleaner and works better than a piece of neoprene and silicone). Cut a 1/4" slit in both bottom corners of the post. Bend down the flap that is created to make a nice lip for the water to run off. Thanks, Dago - just put the DagoLip on 6 posts - works great!


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 2, 2009)

> Many have found better ways to attach the pump - via the 1/2" threaded outlet... there are many 1/2" threaded sections to work with.


Why do that? Will it help with the rez temp by not having the pump in the rez? Also, How does that affect the pressure?


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 2, 2009)

nice bro! completely uniform.. this is how my racks should look.

Chef


----------



## Quickee (Jul 2, 2009)

lol this post has been going on for ever..


----------



## orzz (Jul 2, 2009)

Quickee said:


> lol this post has been going on for ever..


and may it go on helping people forever ....


----------



## Quickee (Jul 2, 2009)

true that this post has been sick..i love his setup


----------



## sssdad (Jul 2, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Also i had trouble buying neoprene inserts so if anyone else is having trouble or want a cheap option all i did was buy some expansion joint(which comes in a roll) and is used in between the concrete in footpaths and things like that. Then i just cut them to size and a cut in the middle... essentially doing the same thing but its home made.


i bought the interlocking neoprene mats for childs playroom at walmart ($16 for 6 or 8 mats) they are all black on one side and different colors on the other(blue,red,yellow,green) i use the different colors as coding for different types of plants. i already had the 2" hole saw and you can get hundreds of 2" inserts out of these


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 3, 2009)

I checked my roots on my clones this evening and they are just about in the water. Once they get into the water, they will easily get into the pump after another couple days.

So... Do I cut them or is there some other way of preventing them from going into the pump?

I just assumed letting them soak was a bad idea. Is it OK to let the roots soak in the water or is my assumption accurate? Will that cause root rot or excessive moisture intake?

Lastly, I got my clones from my caregiver and well, he didn't know exactly how old they were. Can anyone tell me about were these are in the 3 week clone process? (see attachments; please note that the clones have grown foliage in the six days I have had them but it is the little fresh green stuff, the clones were mini-plants when I got them if you know what I mean, so I am hoping the clone roots will prove more informational for you in quantifying your response to this question )

PS - These pics were Wednesday night, when I checked then Thursday night they were about 2 inches longer and starting to grow the root branches off the bigger dangling roots.

Thanks ALL!!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 3, 2009)

PS - I used two airstones in my cloner to help with temps. It appears to help a few degrees as long as the air pulling in is cooler. Anyone else have thoughts on cooling res. I saw mention of Hymogroze (sp?) but not sure how that cools water temp in res. Outside of a chiller or frozen two liters anyone else got a reasonable $ ideas?


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 3, 2009)

i would let them go another week in the cloner to let them build a bit of a stronger root system.. u can put them into veg now, but i prefer a stronger root system b4 i put them in veg.

Chef



mntnvew said:


> I checked my roots on my clones this evening and they are just about in the water. Once they get into the water, they will easily get into the pump after another couple days.
> 
> So... Do I cut them or is there some other way of preventing them from going into the pump?
> 
> ...


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jul 3, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> PS - I used two airstones in my cloner to help with temps. It appears to help a few degrees as long as the air pulling in is cooler. Anyone else have thoughts on cooling res. I saw mention of Hymogroze (sp?) but not sure how that cools water temp in res. Outside of a chiller or frozen two liters anyone else got a reasonable $ ideas?



When you keep your room temp correct, theres no need to worry about your ress' temp unless its absorbing heat from the lights. 

Water is generally cooler than the room temp.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 3, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Hey Dirt... what are your averages with that bubba kush and the SB system???? per.. plant. I know you had one at 6.5 oz. but what were the rest.
> 
> Thanks.


That was one plant in my last batch. I have a whole rack (10) of that bubba kush going on week 4 right now... Im excited to see what 10 is gonna yield. The other strains ive been running average 1-1.5 oz per plant.


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 3, 2009)

question for any of you that have done this system, could I run 2x 8-site flower setups on their own 400w hps? or maybe a 400w and a 250? just looking to get a decent harvest and to keep my electric bill down a bit. any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jimbo10 (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice plants


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 3, 2009)

BaliShag said:


> What do you guys think of this CAP NFT Recycling Timer?
> 
> It is a preset 1 minute on and 4 minute off timer for only $50. The cheapest I have found so far


Yep, that's the cheapest one around and has the bonus of being non adjustable. {meaning you can't screw it up}

They are probably thinking "dang we're selling a lot of these recycle timers lately" lol


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 3, 2009)

id go with 1 600w instead of a 400 and a 250. 



WhiteDiamond said:


> question for any of you that have done this system, could I run 2x 8-site flower setups on their own 400w hps? or maybe a 400w and a 250? just looking to get a decent harvest and to keep my electric bill down a bit. any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks chef, one more question (just trying to get the big picture before i get started) could I run the clone and veg set up for this and then transplant to a hydro dwc for flower? the reason for this being that im not much of a builder and the aero/nft flower unit looks like a pain in my a$$ to get right without leaking or having problems.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 3, 2009)

Its not a pain in the ass...its simple..lol and if you glue it right it will not leak!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 3, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> question for any of you that have done this system, could I run 2x 8-site flower setups on their own 400w hps? or maybe a 400w and a 250? just looking to get a decent harvest and to keep my electric bill down a bit. any help is appreciated, thanks!


You can run two of these units under 1 400w HPS but it might not be the results you want. Try a 600w HPS on a digi Ballast and you will enjoy a 20 dollar extra a month light bill.


----------



## orzz (Jul 3, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> PS - I used two airstones in my cloner to help with temps. It appears to help a few degrees as long as the air pulling in is cooler. Anyone else have thoughts on cooling res.



The airstones are mainly to provide oxygen to the water, glad it helps with your temps.


mntnvew said:


> I saw mention of Hymogroze (sp?) but not sure how that cools water temp in res. Outside of a chiller or frozen two liters anyone else got a reasonable $ ideas?


Hygrozyme is an additive. Eats dead plant material. A great product.
I keep my rezs outside of my grow tent and I don't need to worry anymore about rez temps. Stays at 68-70 degrees.


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought higher rez temps were a good thing in a cloner?


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> You can run two of these units under 1 400w HPS but it might not be the results you want. Try a 600w HPS on a digi Ballast and you will enjoy a 20 dollar extra a month light bill.


thanks maybetomorrow, +rep for answering my ?


----------



## westmich (Jul 3, 2009)

BaliShag said:


> I thought higher rez temps were a good thing in a cloner?


That was my understanding as well. I always cloned before with rock wool cubes in a tray/dome with a heating pad. When I switched to the cloner, I put the heating pad under it. Bad idea?


----------



## jblwired (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello again everyone. I'm not tring to promote anything, but simply help the people that are looking for cheap options for 
this awsome grow system. I'm just passing on some Stinkbuddy love(I hope this helps make me a Stinkbuddy, does it?). 
Acctually, this is the cheapest timer you can buy and you can buy the case seperatly if you want or need it. The case hides 
the potentiometers(adjuster knobs), but you can drill two holes into this case to use a small screwdriver to adjust your times 
to what you want from seconds to 30 minutes on and off. I like adjustability to experiment with, and I consider that a good 
thing. 15 to 30 bucks total, depending on how you want to set yourself up. I personally would not need a case as I would 
mount this on a non-conductive surface FAR enough to not knock anything out of the time, or get shocked for that matter, not that these 
"adjusters" are easily moved if brushed agaist or anything. As for pumps, you could hook the trigger side, of any 120/240 
volt, 30 or 50A relay to the common and NO(normally open) jacks, with the contacts of the relay acting as a simple switch, 
and then you can safely run 5 to 8 pumps off this single timer and relay setup, or these are cheap enough to even have a 
single timer on each system for the added security of not lossing everything if the one timer goes out. I have experience 
with one of these timers and they are acctually very simple, to me, and reliable. Now that I have the detailed parts list, 
board layout, and schematic, I am going to try and hunt down the individual componants and build them myself for a matter 
of just a few bucks for each cyclic timer. I'm not setup to post pics so here are some links for those who are interested. The 
first link is the cheapest timer kit I can find, the second and third links are for the case. Everybody keeps wanting to know 
what the cheapest timers are and these simply are. I have mentioned these a few times so I know the people who are 
asking about the cheapest timers have not read or searched this thread like they REALLY should. This thread is VERY 
informative so it is worth reading in FULL. I did, it took me months to read( yeah, I've been lurking in the shadows since 
after this thread got started) and I definitly found it to be the best read I think I have ever encountered. Thank you so very much StinkBud. This thread has pulled me out of a slight depression and got me back into wanting to grow again, and get back into my electronics studies where I left off about ten years ago after a near fatal car accident. I got rear ended, while I was sitting still on the freeway, by a 16 year old 
girl on crack, that was travelling at 70 Mph, she had dropped her pipe on the floor, and was tring to retrieve it. She was 
scared to death about what would happen to her and she seemed like she felt really, REALLY bad about it and was crying 
and appolagising, over and over again. I had to stumble out of my car and go check on her after it happened and my head 
was ACCUALLY spinning WAY, WAY worse than the few times over years that I had smoked and drank too much, then 
went and layed down(you party animals know what I'm talking about). That was a horrible feeling being hit that hard. It 
caused an automatic five car pileup with me being the first one hit. The headrest in my car felt as hard as a ball bat when it 
hit me in the back of my head, and so did the windshield, when I hit it with my face at 45+mph, becuase of the impact of hitting the 
car in front of me, WHILE wearing my seatbelt. My chest crushed the entire right side of my steering wheel up into the dash because she hit 
me just a little off to the right rear, which turned my car just a little bit counter-clockwise, so when I hit the car in front of me, my 
body was acctually traveling a little to the right, and I slipped out of the seatbelt causing all the damage more towards the 
right of my car and my person. I had three broken ribs, a concusion I'm sure, a black and blue chest from the impact of the 
seatbelt, and no more Dodge Omni Shelby Turbo car. It was a bad ass, wicked, extremely hard pulling, great handling, all around neat little, ugly car that I still to this day miss VERY much, and have NOT been able to replace either(that thought just mad me a little sad). I remember glancing at my spedometer just a nonosecond after being hit and it launched me, and my car, past the 45 mark in an instant. I don't even think that top fuel drag cars can even launch to 45+ Mph, in 10 ft., in one-hundreth of a second or so, and I know for a fact they 
accelerate quicker than the fucking space shuttle for crying out loud. Top fuel rail cars are the quickest accelerating 
machine on the face of the planet(with the acception of a small rocket maybe). It was acctually an amazing feeling to accelerate 
that quickly, but it hurt so bad when it was all over, that I don't want to do it again. Lol. I talking about some amazingly wicked 
acceleration. I mean, 45+Mph as fast as you could say "BANG", or as fast as you can blink! Sorry this post is so long, but 
I'm having a little fun typing it up it, and I just also hope all of you are a little interested while reading it. Just thought you guys might 
want to know a little more about me(other than that I'm a smart ass, disabled poor boy, Lol). I plan on hanging around for 
the long haul, as I feel I could be of great service to these kind of online communitys, as I consider it fun now, thanks to this 
one single thread, started by just one fellow stoner, snowboarder, and hopfully my new friend named StinkBud. I hope someday we(Stinkbud and I) could hang out and shoot the shit, up on the slopes with some dank doobies in hand, and just simply have a blast and tear that shit up. Anyway, I hit the Chrysler Concord in front of me at 45+Mph, then it slammed into a ford F-150, and that truck hit something else. It was all over in less than a second or two and we were all scattered all over the damn four lane highway, blocking any passage for 
anyone. It all looked REAL bad when I got out of my car. I honestly feared that people would acctually be dead! I'm 
honestly not overexagerating either, I promise you! It WAS seriously bad. I remember acctually thinking, in the first 
picosecond of the accident, "Oh shit. I've acctually been hit from behind REALLY fucking hard", so I put my foot went all the way to 
the floor on the brake pedal, but they didn't respond(cause the rear brake lines had been torn apart), and I have to also 
mention that I was NOT even on the fucking ground anymore! BTW it was a Ford Probe of all cars. People usually have a have a nice chuckle, at my expense, when I tell them I was probed in the ass by a 16 year old crackhead. Lol. In the second picosecond I thought, "I don't want to hit the car in front of me", and I thought, "That person in the car behind me must be FUCKED UP REALLY, really 
BAD(but she wasn't cause she had an airbag where I did not, but I sure was wishing that I would have had one now). As 
weird as it sounds, she was NOT even wearing her seatbelt and had no injuries compared to all my injuries while acctually wearing a restraint. All of the thoughts that I just mentioned happened before I even hit the car in front of me! When it was over I realized that the only thing I ever heard was the "BANG", so I guess that the one loud sound that I heard must have over-powered any other sounds like all 
the breaking glass and other shit that was going on. Sorry again that this post got so long. Everytime I think about that 
accident, or start typing these long ass posts like this one about it, I think that I'm tring to reach out for help from someone, 
like a doctor or something, because I have not recovered much from it other than that I can kinda get up and walk 
now, sometimes. I could not move for about three months, was bed-ridden for that time, which sucked the life completely out of me and 
my bulked up muscles(that I had at the time from all my hard labor that I acctually liked doing, because it's healthy for a 
person), well, they completely atrafied on me. I went from a damn sexy(not bragging, everyone else said I was, lol)235 Lbs. 
of gentleman with a 31 inch waist, to a srawny 150 lbs. or so, with an even smaller waist. Over the last 10 years since this 
accident happened, I have had to battle problems like my neck locking up and crackling(whch it still does) and my lower 
back hurting like hell everyday still, to the point that I can NOT straighten up all the way, or bend over at all with out shocking 
type pains. About a little more than a year ago, I had gotton up to about 240 lbs. of pure, straight up fat and a 40 inch waist, but now I'm back to a manageable 200lbs. I even hit my head on a lot of shit, multiple times a day, because my head sticks out further than my damn feet, 
so when I turn around sometimes, even when I know that there is something there, I figure since my feet are nowhere near 
the object(like a door way) my head also will NOT be, but I turn around and hit my head on the damn object anyway. I REALLY DO need 
medical help and have needed it for all these years but I have never had medical insurance or much money at all since 
this all happened(hence, the cheap bastard like me pun, that I used a little ways back in a post. I do everything cheap 
cause I have no choice). I am fighting to work, as a mechanic, a painful 2-3 hours a day, at $13/hour, when I CAN. I should 
be at work right now, but just tring to bend over and tie my shoes is a freaking task in itself, and makes me scream outloud 
and tear up quite often. My boss even offered me a raise to $18/hour, IF, i could get there on time at 9:00 or 10:00 o'clock 
like I should be. I want that ability back so bad. I swear that I am tring the best that I can, but everyday is a mind altering, 
unimaginablely painful, concentration ruining experience that I want to end so badly. If anyone could help me in any way, 
medicaly, then I'm sure I would tear up so joyfully. My mother has a hydrocodone prescription so she lets me have 2 pills a 
day to help me get to work. It's so emotionally painful to watch her take a half of a 10mg pill, and other scripts that she has, just to 
go to a pain managment center and pass the drug screening, so that they know she is really the one taking the scripts. She 
DOES really need it occasionally when she gets to hurting real bad, but thats pretty rare. My brother takes one hydro a day 
for his scolliosis which he has 2 ft. rods for, screwed to his spine to try and straighten him up. They cancelled his disability 
recently because they found out this last time he went for a screening, that he tokes up, so him and I are more or less splitting my mothers prescription for the hydros. The script is enough for three pills a day total but thats just not enough for all of us to live less painful, normal lives. My brother and I both smoke and we both aggree that even the best herb does NOT help our type of pain very much. My ex and I even quit smoking right after the accident for about 6-7 years. I just started smoking herb again a little over a year ago. My brother and I just started smoking herb together very recently and we kinda bond a little more, like we used to years ago, because of the herb(although 
it was a little akward for him and he even said that to me himself, Lol). I knew that we would start smoking together 
eventually just simply because you can't grow up in my family with out sparking up a little. Lol. I need to say that my brother 
and I are about 9 years apart with me being the oldest. I was smoking the dank stuff before he even started kindergarden. 
Ok now, I think the prescription Addiroll(however that's spelled) that my mother suggested I try is got my mind running wild. It's an ADHD 
medication, that my brother and his friends have started taking just recently because it supposidly helps give them energy 
to work and get a lot of work done. This morning is the first time I have ever tried it, I think, but I'm not sure, that it may have 
sped up my brain a little but I sure as hell do NOT feel anymore like working myself. I'm sitting here with my back hurting 
like hells fire right now. I'm fixing to go to work anyway though, as I have no other choice or way about it to make a little 
money for all my WAY overdue bills. Sorry to rave on so much everybody. I'll let you all go till next time. Here are the links 
that I mentioned earlier about that timer and a case for it. Everyone out there please be safe as you can with everything you do. This cheap, fucked up bastard has got to go for a while. Someone ,PLEASE, tell me what you think about these timers and how usefull they would be in the SB system(which is going to be my next style of growing as I like tring it all). Peace out!

http://www.rpelectronics.com/Default.asp?Main=/English/OnlineCat.asp?Menu=/English/Content/Categories/CatM_95.asp%26Detail=/English/Content/Items/CK191.asp

http://www.canakit.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/617/image/1064/

http://www.canakit.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/617/image/1065/


----------



## jblwired (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn! I made a lot of spelling errors and I just noticed there is even a spell checker here too. Lol. I'm NOT going to take this addirol shit anymore. I forgot to mention that I had a freaking heart attack last month, from stress I think, and I probably should NOT be taking anything that speeds me up. I hate speed anyway. I feel like shit. BTW, is there anyone on here that lives out west in Cali or Oregon and needs a horticultural maintainance technition to take care of their house and/or grow while their gone. Stink? I want to relocate out there so badly. I don't like Georgia and Tenneesse very much. I'm originally from North Miami Beach damnit! Lol I got drug up here with my family somewhere around 90', when I was 12 or so, now I'm almost 31, and their the only good reason to stay but that's NOT no where near enough to want to stay permanatly. Any takers? I swear that I'm cool and totaly, drop dead serious. I have 3 very well behaved girls and a great girlfriend. All we need is a way to travel, like tickets or something, and room for all of us to live and grow together, and I mean grow together as a family AND grow some dank shit. I really am serious and I swear I am NOT affiliated with ANY kind of organization, like the cops, that would put a stop to any of your daily activities. Hell, I'm not a part of anything at the moment. All I want to get out there and see those big ass trees(Redwoods, right?) and other different scenery and such and.........I realize now as I write this that I could not stay there permanantly because my family really needs me here, but I would really, really still like to go out to the west there and visit. I really need a vacation. I don't know what it's like to take one. I really wish someone would help show us what it's like to be truly happy for a while. Ok. I'm REALLY off to work now. Later everyone!


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 3, 2009)

You need paragraphs badly


----------



## orzz (Jul 3, 2009)

BaliShag said:


> You need paragraphs badly


No fecking kidding.


----------



## robotninja (Jul 3, 2009)

Finished my very first harvest ever! Thanks Stinkbud and your Stinkbud Jr. setup, got 217.6 Grams from 5 plants under a 600w without Co2. Alittle over a half-pound for my first grow is more than I could ever ask for!

I will spread the love my man 

Frosty little Super Silver Haze, oh yes she is potent, and so sweet tasting. Your new Flushing technique worked wonders man!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 3, 2009)

Way to go Robot! Im stoked for ya man! 
so the flushing technique worked huh..thats cool.. can you tell me exactly what you did? did you shut the pump off during lights out for 12 hours?


----------



## robotninja (Jul 3, 2009)

Sure man no problem, I turned the pump off for the full 12 hours of "Daylight" so as to dry the plant out as much as possible.

Worked great man, shit smells and tasted amazing with only 48 hours of curing so far!

Here's the method I used:
Flushing Aeroponic Stinkbud Method. 3.5 Days Total Time.

1. Drain the res of all water/nutes.
2. Fill with tap water, run the pump constantly for 1 hour to get rid of nutes, then drain again.
3. Refill with RO water & 150ml of Clearex, run pump back on 1/5 for 24 hours (5.8 ph).
4. Drain Res once again. Now fill the res with 450ml of Sweet and RO water (5.8 ph).
5. Now leave your pump off about 12 hours (Time it so that it's during ur 12 hours of "LIGHTS ON". Your plants should be wilting enough now for next step)
6. Turn the pump back on 1/5 interval for 24-48 hrs. Plants should turn light green/yellow.
7. Harvest time, chop em and hang em to dry.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 3, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Finished my very first harvest ever! Thanks Stinkbud and your Stinkbud Jr. setup, got 217.6 Grams from 5 plants under a 600w without Co2. Alittle over a half-pound for my first grow is more than I could ever ask for!
> 
> I will spread the love my man
> 
> Frosty little Super Silver Haze, oh yes she is potent, and so sweet tasting. Your new Flushing technique worked wonders man!


Yeah - good job! Looks sweet!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 3, 2009)

BaliShag said:


> Why do that? Will it help with the rez temp by not having the pump in the rez? Also, How does that affect the pressure?


Your missing me... the pump remains in the res. Utilizing the 1/2" threaded pump connection simply makes for a cleaner, easier build - beyond that there is no actual performance gain.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 3, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> thanks chef, one more question (just trying to get the big picture before i get started) could I run the clone and veg set up for this and then transplant to a hydro dwc for flower? the reason for this being that im not much of a builder and the aero/nft flower unit looks like a pain in my a$$ to get right without leaking or having problems.


The veg/clone units are more prone to leaks than the flower unit! I realize the flower unit looks rather daunting, but it only has one point of leaking - the back end caps. Like Dirt said, glue em proper with PVC primer and PVC cement and they are 100% waterproof.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 3, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> You need to use waterproof silicon.
> 
> 1) Put a *huge* bead of silicon all around the bottom and the sides (inside) of the end cap.
> 
> ...


i did this on my first system and the inside bead of silicon did not get enough air to set properly. the next morning after set up i had this white sticky froth clogging everything. it took 4 hours to clean everything including roots. i then found a silicon that sets in 2 hours at lowes and it works great no leaks at all. i also was having a leak proplem with the veg and clone units-yes i used rubbermaid. i used this rope weatherstrip from lowes or walmart and used one strip around the outside top edge of the container and have not had a leak since.


----------



## yourmomscalling (Jul 3, 2009)

roar thanks for the help earlier can you or any buddies way in on my first harvest pics.. I am afraid that i may either have branches on the lower part that have hemie buds. I cant tel if they are seeds or if i just harvested to ealry and the pods are actual what would nomally turn in to bud. I know this is wau noob but my brain hurts. It to a lot to get this poin seing how i never planted as much as a daisy befor and wen straight for aero... Thanks again her is the albulm with harvest pics. this plant was dp mazzar and was fem seed.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/yourmomscalling-albums-first-harvest-ever-one-plant.html


----------



## orzz (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice finish  Robot and thanks  also for posting your flush technique.


----------



## whysohigh (Jul 4, 2009)

sssdad said:


> i did this on my first system and the inside bead of silicon did not get enough air to set properly. the next morning after set up i had this white sticky froth clogging everything. it took 4 hours to clean everything including roots. i then found a silicon that sets in 2 hours at lowes and it works great no leaks at all. i also was having a leak proplem with the veg and clone units-yes i used rubbermaid. i used this rope weatherstrip from lowes or walmart and used one strip around the outside top edge of the container and have not had a leak since.


same exact thing happened to me, now i use the clear aquarium silicone, its dry in like 30 min and you dont need much.

on another note, if anyone gets a chance to try stinks 'drought harvest', you would be doing yourself a massive favor


----------



## imburne (Jul 4, 2009)

My temps are running very high in the closet!!

I just purchased the GrowPanel Pro from http://mmjspots.com/forum/growers/leds after chatting with him for a hour or so online. Any members of RIU that purchases something just needs to mention "RIU" in the payment notes, and he will throw in a shirt and some stickers for free! 

Anyhow I had purchased a fan speed controller to keep the temps down but unfortunately the second I try to go to variable mode and turn it down, the temps fly off the handle! This is the absolute main reason why I am switching to LED's. Everything else with Stinks system is absolutely perfect.

Stinkbud you really ought to pat yourself on the back for all you have contributed to the community. I know you must hear this countless times from us but I know we all mean it from the bottom of our hearts. 

Here is some pics to inspire you all. Prop 215 grow btw..






Blue Dream in the back is going crazy so she is being ignored. When I purchased all these with the exception of the XXX and Purple Urkle, the co-op rooted all of them in Grodan with the exception of the massive blue dream in the back that was rooted in the black spongy jiffy pete. That stuff made a HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!
So if you like to root with a medium like grodan than you MUST try the Jiffy Pete instead!


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 4, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Finished my very first harvest ever! Thanks Stinkbud and your Stinkbud Jr. setup, got 217.6 Grams from 5 plants under a 600w without Co2. Alittle over a half-pound for my first grow is more than I could ever ask for!
> 
> I will spread the love my man
> 
> Frosty little Super Silver Haze, oh yes she is potent, and so sweet tasting. Your new Flushing technique worked wonders man!


can you link me to the junior set up? was looking and searched but there is so many posts here its impossible to find


----------



## GanjaAL (Jul 4, 2009)

All they did brother was took the size that they had to grow in and reduced the post's to the size you need to fit in the space available. It will take a little math... as you have to devide and then multiply to fit your space.

Hope this helps.


----------



## robotninja (Jul 4, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> All they did brother was took the size that they had to grow in and reduced the post's to the size you need to fit in the space available. It will take a little math... as you have to devide and then multiply to fit your space.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yea man, I didn't follow any schematic on exact lengths, i kinda measured what I had to work with in my closet and designed my own to fit that space.

I suggest you do the same, I went 3 plants per 4.5 foot post, I have a long veg period so I like my plants to be spaced out more.


----------



## Aleister93 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've only read a little over 10% of this thread, but I noticed a lot of discussion of timers. I'd like to suggest PC-based control as a solution to this problem. something like this:
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm
Here is a great thread on automation and control which makes use of this device:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58499-diy-automatic-hydro-grow.html
and a related thread I am attempting to get started:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/210028-super-cheap-diy-computer-automation.html


----------



## usernamex (Jul 5, 2009)

brainwav93 said:


> I've only read a little over 10% of this thread, but I noticed a lot of discussion of timers. I'd like to suggest PC-based control as a solution to this problem. something like this:
> http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm
> Here is a great thread on automation and control which makes use of this device:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58499-diy-automatic-hydro-grow.html
> ...


^ good info, though a usb controller and relays can be had for about 90-100$s total, someone has been using this for a hydroponic system already...

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/fb-software/126513-time-triggered-events.html

using http://www.fusioncontrolcentre.com/FusionStore//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=62

and 25a relays for the system: http://www.fusioncontrolcentre.com/FusionStore//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=54 (can be found cheaper on google, working pic: http://www.fusioncontrolcentre.com/FusionStore//catalog/images/relay.JPG )

theres another builder in Bulgaria with a controller, using 15amp relays, that seems to have an easier programming interface: http://www.denkovi.com/Catalog/USBRelayBoards5V/USBRelayBoard16Channe5Vl/description_en.htm


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 5, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> same exact thing happened to me, now i use the clear aquarium silicone, its dry in like 30 min and you dont need much.
> 
> on another note, if anyone gets a chance to try stinks 'drought harvest', you would be doing yourself a massive favor


Can someone enlighten me on the drought harvest? Is this what was discussed a few threads ago about starving them of water for 24 hours before giving them water with sweet in it???

Oh and thanks everyone for the compliments on my grow, yeah they are looking mighty nice indeed! i am hoping for at least an elbow off this one!


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

imburne said:


> Blue Dream in the back is going crazy so she is being ignored. When I purchased all these with the exception of the XXX and Purple Urkle, the co-op rooted all of them in Grodan with the exception of the massive blue dream in the back that was rooted in the black spongy jiffy pete. That stuff made a HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just a heads up, 

Blue Dream is mostly sativa if I remember correctly. Don't vegg those too long, they will be big freaking trees before you know it 

The monster sized one, if it has the roots I think it has... Could be moved to a flower unit. 

I had a run of 100% sativa... I topped them, bent them, you name it and they still got 5' tall... I had to run one rail of just the sativa, because they would have overpowered the hybrid and indica's that I had. If the rail had been mixed the others would not have gotten much light. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> can you link me to the junior set up? was looking and searched but there is so many posts here its impossible to find


Like others have said, just cut to fit in your space. Stink never put up plans for the Jr.

As far as site search goes.. Paste this into your search window with the topic you are looking for typed in where "search term" is currently. You should be able to find what you are looking for.

*site:rollitup.org 116859 <search term>*


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 6, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Like others have said, just cut to fit in your space. Stink never put up plans for the Jr.
> 
> As far as site search goes.. Paste this into your search window with the topic you are looking for typed in where "search term" is currently. You should be able to find what you are looking for.
> 
> *site:rollitup.org 116859 <search term>*


okay thank you, and thanks to all who also said to measure and build to size, i will get started hopefully soon and let you all know how things go


----------



## jason20021 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Stink,

I want to start off by thanking you and the other posters who provided so much knowledge about the subject matter to us noobs. 

I have two questions...

1.) What do you guys do about smell (odor), how do you mask or remove it so that you can remain stealth.

2.) A - Would it work if instead of building the Areo/NFT system, I can just use a Rubbermaid similar to the veg system and grow one BIG ASS PLANT (similar to a Christmas tree ).
2.) B - How big would the tree be in order to harvest a pound? How long will I have to veg the tree?

I am also looking at an alternative to CO2, this system looks like it will be expensive (the lights alone could run you half a grand) I wanted to know if there was an alternative to a CO2 tank?


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> 1.) What do you guys do about smell (odor), how do you mask or remove it so that you can remain stealth.


I happened to already have a great air filter in my house. "Sun-Pure" brand. Filters 5 or 6 ways... Most are using can filters with a fan attached. Some are also using ozone. There's a bunch of good DIY carbon filter threads in the Do It Yourself forum



jason20021 said:


> 2.) A - Would it work if instead of building the Areo/NFT system, I can just use a Rubbermaid similar to the veg system and grow one BIG ASS PLANT (similar to a Christmas tree ).


I had a 5' tall sativa tree in my veg unit. It was really hard to keep it in there, it kept tipping over. 

I started piling rocks on the net pot, trying to hold up  AND it was rough getting into the bottom rez to cut the roots off the pump. 

It's up to you, but that was my experience. At least with the fence post setup, you can either zip tie the net pots or another person here, thought of using some tabs... Kinda like what holds on some bathroom mirrors.


----------



## jason20021 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I happened to already have a great air filter in my house. "Sun-Pure" brand. Filters 5 or 6 ways... Most are using can filters with a fan attached. Some are also using ozone. There's a bunch of good DIY carbon filter threads in the Do It Yourself forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's ways around keeping the roots from clogging the pump, I plan on using two rubbermaids (one for the plant and the other for the res) I plan on keeping the res lower than the plant but not on top of each other.

Example: both containers will be side by side but the plant container will be slightly elevated so that it will not over fill.

As far as it tipping over, I can create posts that will keep it vertical.

How long did it take you to veg the plant to 5'?

My goal is to maximize my vertical space and minimize the amount of cycles.

For example, if Stink's system is 1lb every 3wks then maybe I can make a system that will take 9wks flower but yield a bigger harvest so I would not need to cycle as many times

figure that one big plant can also take advantage of getting more light being that it wont have to share with 13 other plants.


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 6, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> There's ways around keeping the roots from clogging the pump, I plan on using two rubbermaids (one for the plant and the other for the res) I plan on keeping the res lower than the plant but not on top of each other.
> 
> Example: both containers will be side by side but the plant container will be slightly elevated so that it will not over fill.
> 
> ...


I started my first big plant also tryin to bring the count lower and yield bigger. the veg unit it very hard to do this in. i started to flower my current green crack out at about 32" tall and 28" wide. The root mass was the size of half my entire arm after trimming , and wider than my arm. the only problem is the roots growing into the pump. it would be much easier to veg it and flower it in the ' flowering unit ' if you want to grow trees. id also suggest going with a 5x5 fence post if u do this to give more room for the roots. 

Chef


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> id also suggest going with a 5x5 fence post if u do this to give more room for the roots.


Hey Chef!

I use the 5X5 posts... With my sativa trees, I'll probably go with a 3" net pot next time


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 6, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Chef!
> 
> I use the 5X5 posts... With my sativa trees, I'll probably go with a 3" net pot next time


yea id even go 4" net pots if your gunna do trees. the green crack is about 2-3 weeks into flower and the stalk is almost as big as the 2" net pot.


----------



## Quickee (Jul 6, 2009)

did you build this at a slight slop so the excesswater drains back into the res or is there no extra water


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

Quickee said:


> did you build this at a slight slop so the excesswater drains back into the res or is there no extra water


The directions make the rack about an inch higher in the back, than the front. Excess drains back to the rez.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 6, 2009)

im running 2 cloners.......6 veg units...........6 flowering units
i want to build a flowering unit thats 6 foot long and 3 posts wide for an area that 3 foot wide and 6 foot long.......i have extra room for moving around and for the 30 gallon container
i need a 30+ gallon container thats 3 wide so it can collect from all 3 posts
they have 6 foot long posts so i dont need to cut them
any plans via pdf for that kind of unit
and.....anyone use the veg units for flowering?
i use the tough boxes from lowes for vegging units and was going to build 2 for my flowering room


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> Yes that is right.


No, the 24 hour drought is not correct... It's 12 hours if you are going by Stink's process: 

*StinkBud's drought method of harvesting bud:*

*1)* Leave your pump off the day before harvest. After about 12 hours your plants should be wilting enough for step 2. You don't want to kill them, you just want them to use all the available water in the roots, leaves and stems.

*2)* Fill the res with water and 450ml of Sweet. I'm using half Berry and half Citrus Sweet. Plug the pump back in. The plant's empty cells are refilled with pure sweet water.

*3)* Within 24-48hrs your plants should be a light green/yellow color. Go ahead and harvest as normal.

*4)* Get ready to be surprised!!! Do a taste test and tell me if I'm crazy or not.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 6, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> No, the 24 hour drought is not correct... It's 12 hours if you are going by Stink's process:
> 
> *StinkBud's drought method of harvesting bud:*
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! I sooooo cant wait to try this, especially since i havent been able to use sweet for my whole grow op... because i ordered it over ebay since you cant buy it off the shelf where i live and we have no similar products, so this is exactly what i needed!!!

I just started another 2 plants in pots so i can take clones off them so now i will have 2 strains in my grow for my next op


----------



## usernamex (Jul 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> 24 hrs is right - unless you are watering at night.
> Flowering 12/12 lights.
> I don't feed at night.
> Leave pumps off for 12 hrs.
> EQUALS 24 hrs.



Do you run a/this hydro system? because saying you dont water at night doesnt sound right.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> Yes I run ebb & flood. No I don't water at night.


Stinkbuds water 24/7... 1 minute on - 5 minutes off. In some cases peeps using the CAP timer with no manual settings - 1 minute on- 4 minutes off...


----------



## jason20021 (Jul 6, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> Hey Stink,
> 
> I want to start off by thanking you and the other posters who provided so much knowledge about the subject matter to us noobs.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the responses but nobody really answered my question about plant height and yield. Also the CO2 question.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 6, 2009)

From my understanding plant height in this type of set up wont really change the yeild too much, as with any indoor situation... the best way is to have many small plants to creat a sea of green canopy effect with multiple colas rather than one large plant with one large cola. This is how i have always been taught in any aspect because you can in turn have your turn around alot quicker becuase you clearly dont have to veg for as long... Hope this helps bro.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 7, 2009)

The two big plants were about 10 inches tall when I put them into flower two weeks ago. They are 34" now! I am using a 31 gallon for the root chamber ang a 14 gallon res. I did it this way because I am going to be moving in a couple of months and this will be easier to move than the fenceposts. When I get settled, I will build the real stink flower system.


----------



## Quickee (Jul 7, 2009)

im assuming that drought method is only for aeroponics


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 7, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> I appreciate the responses but nobody really answered my question about plant height and yield. Also the CO2 question.


There's too many variables to guess at height/yield. Beginning with plant strain. The Stink system isn't the cheapest, but it works great. Try looking on Craigs list for lights. There are usually some pretty good deals on there. 

You can flower without CO2. Then with the $ you've saved by growing your own, add either CO2 tanks or a propane burner later. The posts I've read about the bucket CO2 don't really sound like a good option.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 7, 2009)

quick question for anyone knowledgeable, does pvc not give off toxic gases when heated? i was under the impression that it did


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 7, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> quick question for anyone knowledgeable, does pvc not give off toxic gases when heated? i was under the impression that it did


Yes, if you burn your Barbie's there will be toxic gases


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 7, 2009)

so only if you burn the pvc then? and not just heating it up with a light?


----------



## jblwired (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe I can help a little with the PVC toxicity question. Heating white PVC somewhere from 100-120 degrees will give off a little something I know, but it's no going to be verm much or continue for very long. White PVC is safe for drinking water so I assume it's ok to grow plants, then smoke them. I can't remember, but I don't think pvc is on the list of micronutriants that these plants require anyway. I doubt any PVC we use ever gets warm enough to ever leach much of anything, unless we have really hot rooms. I have extensive experience as a pro plumber and as far as I know, PVC may add a little bit of a plastic taste but that's about all, and it goes away real quick after running a little water through the lines. The yellow looking CPVC is designed for hot water, so it can handle way hotter temps without leaching anything into the water. Have you ever left a bottle of drinking water out in the heat of summer or somewhere hot, then drink some cause it's better than nothing, and then notice the taste of plastic? You don't get that plastic taste if the water bottle only gets to 85 or 90 degrees. Hope this helps a little. I personally would not worry at all, although, fence posts were not really made for drinking water.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn! According to my stats, I have a very small dick, and it doesn't hardly get used at all! Lol. (Yeah, I read it ALL) Once again, please accept my apologise for my spelling errors. I got things more fun to do other than going back and checking for errors. Peace out!


----------



## jblwired (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry. I meant "apologies". Lol


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 7, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Maybe I can help a little with the PVC toxicity question. Heating white PVC somewhere from 100-120 degrees will give off a little something I know, but it's no going to be verm much or continue for very long. White PVC is safe for drinking water so I assume it's ok to grow plants, then smoke them. I can't remember, but I don't think pvc is on the list of micronutriants that these plants require anyway. I doubt any PVC we use ever gets warm enough to ever leach much of anything, unless we have really hot rooms. I have extensive experience as a pro plumber and as far as I know, PVC may add a little bit of a plastic taste but that's about all, and it goes away real quick after running a little water through the lines. The yellow looking CPVC is designed for hot water, so it can handle way hotter temps without leaching anything into the water. Have you ever left a bottle of drinking water out in the heat of summer or somewhere hot, then drink some cause it's better than nothing, and then notice the taste of plastic? You don't get that plastic taste if the water bottle only gets to 85 or 90 degrees. Hope this helps a little. I personally would not worry at all, although, fence posts were not really made for drinking water.


just the answer i was looking for! thanks kiss-ass+rep


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 7, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> Hey Stink,
> 
> I want to start off by thanking you and the other posters who provided so much knowledge about the subject matter to us noobs.
> 
> ...


While it is possible to flower with the veg unit - you will have issues. Plant support is a problem, but more importantly, res access becomes an issue. It's hard to get into the bottom res to check your P's, res level, and then to add nutes and PH, etc... If you want to use just one unit - build the MiniStink Flower Unit. I just built one for my sister and it is the bomb! Drill it with 3 holes per 2' post - use as many sites as you want (just 1 would be cool!)

To produce a pound from one plant, you will need to veg for several weeks (months) (as Matty pointed out). The exact time will depend upon the strain and the environment it is grown in. Generally - to get a pound off one plant, it will need to be 6' minimum and even bigger around. Most people can not grow such monsters indoors due to space constraints. The reason the Stink system has 7" spacing on the plant sites is for efficiency. Using more, smaller, closely spaced plants, we are able to reduce our veg time to a few weeks or less (some go zero veg!). Not only can we produce that pound of bud more quickly than veging out a single plant for an extra month, but the quality of the bud is generally better. There is a direct relationship between the productivity (and usually size) of roots to plant mass. In short, 10 small plants with a large main cola each, will have a higher ratio of productive roots to plant mass, than a single plant that has been topped and grown to produce 10 colas - hence the potential increase in quality. In the preceeding scenario, we would save approx 3 - 4 weeks of veg time using 10 small plants vs 1 large plant.

Having said that - there is a growing trend towards large plants indoors with lower plant counts (likely due to MMJ allowable plant counts, etc). Growing larger plants certainly has advantages too! You can move your op quickly, you have fewer plants to tend to, and growing trees is just plain cool! Many contend that more mature plants have more mature flavors too... I am not sure about this. I think that the makeup of the final dried product is better when the internal branching of the plant is smaller.

Currently, there are only 2 real options for gassing: Use CO2 from a tank, or generate CO2 by burning gas or propane. Search CO2 generators to see options to tanked CO2.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 7, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> While it is possible to flower with the veg unit - you will have issues. Plant support is a problem, but more importantly, res access becomes an issue. It's hard to get into the bottom res to check your P's, res level, and then to add nutes and PH, etc... If you want to use just one unit - build the MiniStink Flower Unit. I just built one for my sister and it is the bomb! Drill it with 3 holes per 2' post - use as many sites as you want (just 1 would be cool!)
> 
> To produce a pound from one plant, you will need to veg for several weeks (months) (as Matty pointed out). The exact time will depend upon the strain and the environment it is grown in. Generally - to get a pound off one plant, it will need to be 6' minimum and even bigger around. Most people can not grow such monsters indoors due to space constraints. The reason the Stink system has 7" spacing on the plant sites is for efficiency. Using more, smaller, closely spaced plants, we are able to reduce our veg time to a few weeks or less (some go zero veg!). Not only can we produce that pound of bud more quickly than veging out a single plant for an extra month, but the quality of the bud is generally better. There is a direct relationship between the productivity (and usually size) of roots to plant mass. In short, 10 small plants with a large main cola each, will have a higher ratio of productive roots to plant mass, than a single plant that has been topped and grown to produce 10 colas - hence the potential increase in quality. In the preceeding scenario, we would save approx 3 - 4 weeks of veg time using 10 small plants vs 1 large plant.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to add to this that growing a pound per plant is a long long process. You would need at least 1000w per plant to get to a lbs a plant. With out the light penetration you are not able to get the lower branches. If you use say 3 light one on top and 2 on the sides and put the plant on a turn table to have it move through out the day you could do it. But why go through all that when It will take you say 6 months at least, when I could already have 6 pounds by the time your one plant is up to 1 pound. Also think about the room that is needed for just one plant. I was able to archive 6 ounces from 5 plants that were very nice, and maybe a ounce of mids from bag seed that went hermie and pollinated itself. But you have to really think about what your goal is. Then go about it the most efficient way possible. I veg under a 400w MH for two weeks then put the 10-14 inch plants into the flower unit. I still get 4 ft plants so I'm learning to top earlier and start flowering at 10 inches no matter what. 



Just some Food for thought. . .


----------



## add1ct1on (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey all, I am planning on adding CO2 but I have a question. I purchased a portable air conditioner and its keeping my room right at 75 but my question is will my a/c pull CO2 out of my room? I would put a timer on the a/c but it manually needs to be turned on (remote). Any ideas? 

Thank You!


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I just wanted to add to this that growing a pound per plant is a long long process. You would need at least 1000w per plant to get to a lbs a plant. With out the light penetration you are not able to get the lower branches. If you use say 3 light one on top and 2 on the sides and put the plant on a turn table to have it move through out the day you could do it. But why go through all that when It will take you say 6 months at least, when I could already have 6 pounds by the time your one plant is up to 1 pound. Also think about the room that is needed for just one plant. I was able to archive 6 ounces from 5 plants that were very nice, and maybe a ounce of mids from bag seed that went hermie and pollinated itself. But you have to really think about what your goal is. Then go about it the most efficient way possible. I veg under a 400w MH for two weeks then put the 10-14 inch plants into the flower unit. I still get 4 ft plants so I'm learning to top earlier and start flowering at 10 inches no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> Just some Food for thought. . .


Yeah i'd go with you on this one... i work very similar to your method, i top all my plants when small to ensure a nice uniform growth pattern between my plants.


----------



## jason20021 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for all the responses guys...especially lions roor...

I was thinking more of four 4-5ft. plants to equal a pound but smaller plants seem like the way to go...

thanks again guys...I cant wait till I learn enough to add to the forum. 

kiss-ass


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 7, 2009)

I use 5 plants per post and 2 stink systems per 600hps
getting between 10 and 15 per unit or about 25 oz off of a 600every 9 weeks


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 7, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I use 5 plants per post and 2 stink systems per 600hps
> getting between 10 and 15 per unit or about 25 oz off of a 600every 9 weeks


For my setup above i have 2 x Fence posts with 5 in each and over the top is 2 x 600's. I'll let you know what i pull when they are ready but i am hoping for at least a pound!!!


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 7, 2009)

Stink or anyone who can speak to this - I'm through page 425 and if it has been brought up since then I apologize, but searching organic and nutes has a million hits. I'm looking through the Sunlight Supply Catalog and reading about the Botanicare nutes. The original bloom and grow say they are organic but not the pro versions. Are the originals no good in an aero system? What is the advantage of the pro, and if indeed the pro is not organic, then why has this thread claimed organic buds for at least the first 425 pages? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 7, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I use 5 plants per post and 2 stink systems per 600hps
> getting between 10 and 15 per unit or about 25 oz off of a 600every 9 weeks


dago how many plants per 600 watt? i know you said 5 per post and 2 systems under the 600 but how many posts in each system?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 7, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Yeah i'd go with you on this one... i work very similar to your method, i top all my plants when small to ensure a nice uniform growth pattern between my plants.


Great pics! whats the wattage of the HPS?


----------



## sssdad (Jul 7, 2009)

jason20021 said:


> I appreciate the responses but nobody really answered my question about plant height and yield. Also the CO2 question.


what is your question about co2? lights have nothing to do with cost of co2. i got co2 reg assembly with timer and a 50lb filled tank for $180.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 7, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Hey all, I am planning on adding CO2 but I have a question. I purchased a portable air conditioner and its keeping my room right at 75 but my question is will my a/c pull CO2 out of my room? I would put a timer on the a/c but it manually needs to be turned on (remote). Any ideas?
> 
> Thank You!


a/c units do not "pull" air out of a room. some units will have a fresh air switch or lever just make sure you dont use this. the a/c unit cools and recirculates the air. the back of the unit is for cooling the condensor(that is the condensor fan you feel outside)


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Great pics! whats the wattage of the HPS?


Mine are run under 2 x 600 watt hps


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 8, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> The original bloom and grow say they are organic but not the pro versions.


Check out the Botanicare web site.

http://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=1&pro_id_pk=34

PURE BLEND Pro  
One Part, Stand Alone Hydro-organic Plant Food

PURE BLEND  Pro is a hydro-organic vegetative and fruit and flower formula which is a specialty custom blend of natural and organic sources of essential major, secondary, and trace minerals in 100% soluble form from the land and sea. PURE BLEND  Pro produces vigorous lush green vegetation and superior fruits, flowers, and vegetables. When compared to conventional chemical fertilizers, PURE BLEND  Pro will provide increased nutritional values and is a healthy, environmentally friendly alternative.

Benefits of using PURE BLEND  Pro:
 Essential elements are not derived from harmful chemicals such as a urea and high concentrates of ammonia nitrate.
 Eliminates the danger of exposing plants (and ultimately the consumer) to toxic heavy metals such as arsenic, mercury, selenium, etc. which often occur as contaminates in conventional chemical fertilizers.
 The organic components of PURE BLEND  Pro enhance uptake and utilization of plant nutrients.
 Plants acquire increased pathogen resistance and hardiness.
 Metabolic rate and capacity is greatly amplified enabling the grower to produce fruits and vegetables that contain greater amounts of minerals and vitamins that are crucial
for human nutrition.
 The budding, flowering, fruiting capacity of plants is greatly increased.

Derived From:
Fish meal, composted sea bird guano, sea kelp, spirulina, soybean protein extract, rock phosphate, potassium carbonate, magnesium carbonate, calcium carbonate, humic acid*, fulvic acid*, citric acid*, raw sugar cane*, Agrimineral 72 (silica clay extract)*, amino acids*, B-complex vitamins*, and select botanical plant extracts*.
*Non plant food ingredients


----------



## add1ct1on (Jul 8, 2009)

sssdad said:


> a/c units do not "pull" air out of a room. some units will have a fresh air switch or lever just make sure you dont use this. the a/c unit cools and recirculates the air. the back of the unit is for cooling the condensor(that is the condensor fan you feel outside)



Thank you!


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 8, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> dago how many plants per 600 watt? i know you said 5 per post and 2 systems under the 600 but how many posts in each system?[/QUOTE
> 
> The standard stinkbud flowering system is 2 post per unit. So I'm guessing he has 4 post. 20 plants... 25 oz......nice work.


----------



## heidiina (Jul 8, 2009)

First post  but lots of reading later... I have a 400 HPS on a temp clone unit, but i raised the light almost 4' above the plants. Will this work?? They look wilted now. Thanks!


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of converting over to Stink's system. I have the veg. unit up and going. All but 4 of the clones are 3 weeks old. Those 4 are 11 days old. I have 5 clones yet to sprout roots. However, most are at 3 week with good roots (3 or 4 have roots all the way to the bottom of top ruffneck)

I know Stinkbud clones for 3 weeks without nutes, then vegges for 3 weeks with nutes. He also says that once you have roots, then you can start vegging.

My question is " Do I need to start them on the veg. nutes even though 5 still have no roots?" Keep in mind, 13 of them are 3 week old with good roots and ready for nutes.
Will adding the nutes before the other 5 have roots effect the plant?


----------



## stoner93 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey stinkbud i hate to ask this but i didnt really understand how to make the cloner and the flower room.... if you could will you go through the steps and materials again it would be greatly appreciated....

thanks


----------



## heidiina (Jul 8, 2009)

Look back to page 75 of this thread, he put it all their for you


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 8, 2009)

stoner93 said:


> hey stinkbud i hate to ask this but i didnt really understand how to make the cloner and the flower room.... if you could will you go through the steps and materials again it would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> thanks



There are pdf's on page 75 that will tell you everything


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 8, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Mine are run under 2 x 600 watt hps


So you are running 2 600w per system or for a total of 4 systems?


----------



## orzz (Jul 8, 2009)

heidiina said:


> First post  but lots of reading later... I have a 400 HPS on a temp clone unit, but i raised the light almost 4' above the plants. Will this work?? They look wilted now. Thanks!


No that is TOO CLOSE! You are burning them. Raise it to 16 ~ 18 inches.


----------



## heidiina (Jul 8, 2009)

orzz said:


> No that is TOO CLOSE! You are burning them. Raise it to 16 ~ 18 inches.


Sorry I meant to include ft... I just measured the distance and its a little over 3 ft from the plants. I put 7 clones in yesterday and they all are very wilted now =( I'm guessing the 400w hps light is still too strong at 3 ft away?? I was hoping to pick up some clones from the club tomorrow but I don't want them to wilt too... Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> So you are running 2 600w per system or for a total of 4 systems?


No.... I have on flower system going at the moment. It is 2 post's with 5 plants in each post giving me a total of 10 plants. obove this one system (10 plants) i have 2 x 600watt lights.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 8, 2009)

heidiina said:


> Sorry I meant to include ft... I just measured the distance and its a little over 3 ft from the plants. I put 7 clones in yesterday and they all are very wilted now =( I'm guessing the 400w hps light is still too strong at 3 ft away?? I was hoping to pick up some clones from the club tomorrow but I don't want them to wilt too... Thanks for the feedback


I use T-5's for my cloner and vegger. I have one 4' - 8 bulb over both units.


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

t-5s are the bomb for clones and veg. I prefer them over all others now after experimenting with them. And the led's seem to make monsters quick


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

also
'= feet and " = inch's guys
just fyi


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 8, 2009)

andyman said:


> t-5s are the bomb for clones and veg. I prefer them over all others now after experimenting with them. And the led's seem to make monsters quick


I still wanna get LED 

After playing with them, which one do you think is the best?
You had Red, Blue & White... Right?


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

I just had the red/blue mix. Just make sure what ever you get is over a watt per led. Ive had good luck budding with led and cfl mix too.


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

Im currently only doing outdoor and outdoor with stinkbud units. but not in the fence post, in the veggers that I modified for using as a bloomer till I get a place ready to do indoor again.


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

I really need to take a picture of the outdoor in the stinkbud units so everyone can see how good they been working. The key is to make some sort of shade for the units but not the plants. so the water doesnt get to hot in the res. Once I get all the family photos off my camera I will take some pics of the outdoor stinkbud units and there little girls


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 8, 2009)

andyman said:


> I just had the red/blue mix. Just make sure what ever you get is over a watt per led. Ive had good luck budding with led and cfl mix too.


Wow, for flower too! What wattage did you flower with?


----------



## andyman (Jul 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> Wow, for flower too! What wattage did you flower with?


I used 4- 105w (equivelent 525w) cfl and one 112 w led panel
I also did the same 4 105w cfl side by side a 400w hps and the plants liked the clf better. not sure if cause its more of a useable light spectrum or cause it was cooler in temp. Most people measure light by lumens but plants dont. lumens are how we measure light to our eyes. Plants need more in there color spectrum rather than lumens. but the buds were not as big or dense as if I were to use a 1000w hps. I cant remember how it is with plants but I think they use more lux than lumens for mesurement purpose


----------



## sssdad (Jul 8, 2009)

heidiina said:


> Sorry I meant to include ft... I just measured the distance and its a little over 3 ft from the plants. I put 7 clones in yesterday and they all are very wilted now =( I'm guessing the 400w hps light is still too strong at 3 ft away?? I was hoping to pick up some clones from the club tomorrow but I don't want them to wilt too... Thanks for the feedback


go to lowes and get a 4ft 2 bulb shoplight and bulbs for less than $20. make sure to get cool bulbs. put it about 3-4" above clones. that is all you need for clones. i have had 100% sucess with sb system, roottech gel, and this light.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I still wanna get LED
> 
> After playing with them, which one do you think is the best?
> You had Red, Blue & White... Right?


I have a fairly expensive set of LED lights (2 UFOs at about $400 each). 

I can say that so far from first hand experience LEDs are good for clones and veg. 

I used the 2 UFOs over one rail with 7 plants and I must say the results were unimpressive. I had 4 Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth and 3 Greenhouse Seeds Trainwreck. I had grown both strains before in the stinkbud system under HPS and results are not even close. That being said I'm gonna give it another go and see what turns out.

So in summary - LEDs for veg and clone.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jul 8, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> I know Stinkbud clones for 3 weeks without nutes, then vegges for 3 weeks with nutes. He also says that once you have roots, then you can start vegging.
> 
> My question is " Do I need to start them on the veg. nutes even though 5 still have no roots?" Keep in mind, 13 of them are 3 week old with good roots and ready for nutes.
> Will adding the nutes before the other 5 have roots effect the plant?


 
You answered your own question. Once your clones have roots they are ready for nutes. You do NOT want to give clones without roots nutes. If you do this there is a good chance they will take significantly longer to root.

If you have the cloner and veg units built you can move the plants around whenever. You do not have to wait for every clone to root to move them to veg.


----------



## iwearnopants (Jul 9, 2009)

dam stinkbud u really know your stuff, ill be hittn you up in the future for advice if you dont mind. dont mean to jump in your thread i found the how to start a thread page but the instructions were a bit fuzzy, technically this is my fist "post, comment whatever"I just joined today; anyway I would like to figure out how to start a "thing" where i can post pictures and have you experienced connoisseurs tell me what you think criticize and be able to make comments and such. any direction or help would be greatly appreciated. thanks iwearnopants


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

great grow inspired gonna make one tomorrow


----------



## heidiina (Jul 9, 2009)

iwearnopants said:


> dam stinkbud u really know your stuff, ill be hittn you up in the future for advice if you dont mind. dont mean to jump in your thread i found the how to start a thread page but the instructions were a bit fuzzy, technically this is my fist "post, comment whatever"I just joined today; anyway I would like to figure out how to start a "thing" where i can post pictures and have you experienced connoisseurs tell me what you think criticize and be able to make comments and such. any direction or help would be greatly appreciated. thanks iwearnopants


If an unexperienced female can build one, anyone can =) (no offense to females out there...)


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone ever thought of building a 5 site 1 post into a 5 gallon bucket? if so can you share your ideas? I was thinking of doing 1 post with 5 sites into a bucket for a more stealth approach and didnt know if anyone had already attempted this


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 9, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> anyone ever thought of building a 5 site 1 post into a 5 gallon bucket? if so can you share your ideas? I was thinking of doing 1 post with 5 sites into a bucket for a more stealth approach and didnt know if anyone had already attempted this



im pretty sure someone did that, it should be in the last 100 pages somewhere..


Chef


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the Hydrofarm Active Aqua Pumps? I found them very cheap HERE and this guy offers free shipping on orders over $75. Seems like they'd work just as well as the ecoplus. He also has the absolute cheapest price I've seen anywhere on the SUN BLAZE T5 lights, if you factor in the free shipping. Just thought I'd let you all know, and if anyone knows or has experience with the hydrofarm pumps please share your knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## heidiina (Jul 9, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Hydrofarm Active Aqua Pumps? I found them very cheap HERE and this guy offers free shipping on orders over $75. Seems like they'd work just as well as the ecoplus. He also has the absolute cheapest price I've seen anywhere on the SUN BLAZE T5 lights, if you factor in the free shipping. Just thought I'd let you all know, and if anyone knows or has experience with the hydrofarm pumps please share your knowledge. Thanks.


I havn't tried that brand, but I did get a smaller size ecoplus (185) and the only problem that I faced (and possibly with other pumps) was the 1/2" pvc did not have a snug fit around the water output part of the pump. Silicone and some duck tape and it works fine though.


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 9, 2009)

heidiina said:


> I havn't tried that brand, but I did get a smaller size ecoplus (185) and the only problem that I faced (and possibly with other pumps) was the 1/2" pvc did not have a snug fit around the water output part of the pump. Silicone and some duck tape and it works fine though.


use a 1/2" male threaded end.. it will screw right into the pump.

Chef


----------



## iwearnopants (Jul 9, 2009)

really thanks man really


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 9, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Hydrofarm Active Aqua Pumps? I found them very cheap HERE and this guy offers free shipping on orders over $75. Seems like they'd work just as well as the ecoplus. He also has the absolute cheapest price I've seen anywhere on the SUN BLAZE T5 lights, if you factor in the free shipping. Just thought I'd let you all know, and if anyone knows or has experience with the hydrofarm pumps please share your knowledge. Thanks.


I have a couple of them, the 550 I use for flower. I wouldn't use lower than the 400 though... I had a 350 mag pump... It was really expensive and didn't last a month... AND it wasn't strong enough to run the flower unit...


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> use a 1/2" male threaded end.. it will screw right into the pump.
> 
> Chef


 Yes it will, but just barely tighten it or you will be tossing your brand new pump into the trash after you snap off that thin plastic thread on the pump.

Don't ask how i know this


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 9, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Yes it will, but just barely tighten it or you will be tossing your brand new pump into the trash after you snap off that thin plastic thread on the pump.
> 
> Don't ask how i know this


LOL... I did that too... mine was just cracked so I wrapped some electrical tape around it...


----------



## whysohigh (Jul 9, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> anyone ever thought of building a 5 site 1 post into a 5 gallon bucket? if so can you share your ideas? I was thinking of doing 1 post with 5 sites into a bucket for a more stealth approach and didnt know if anyone had already attempted this



youll be adding water every day, your ph will be out of wack all the time, a 5 gallon bucket holds 5 gallons when filled all the way to the top, when your flowering 5 plants they will drink like fish. ive tried this and its not worth it, i use the 14 gallon rough necks and they work perfect.


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2009)

1st time poster, long time reader. I noticed DirtHawker had the same problem about 200 pages back. I can't for the life of me get the top of my cloner to not accumulate water from the ez clone sprayers and eventually start dripping. Sometimes it actually pours out the sides. Anyone ever figure out a difinitive fix for this? Pics are appreciated...

peace,
juxt


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 9, 2009)

juxtapose said:


> 1st time poster, long time reader. I noticed DirtHawker had the same problem about 200 pages back. I can't for the life of me get the top of my cloner to not accumulate water from the ez clone sprayers and eventually start dripping. Sometimes it actually pours out the sides. Anyone ever figure out a difinitive fix for this? Pics are appreciated...
> 
> peace,
> juxt


Go to your local Hardware and buy some door seal... its used to seal doors and keep out weather. I used cheap containers as we cant get the rough necks and i have had no problems at all after i ran a seal between the lid and the container.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 9, 2009)

juxtapose said:


> 1st time poster, long time reader. I noticed DirtHawker had the same problem about 200 pages back. I can't for the life of me get the top of my cloner to not accumulate water from the ez clone sprayers and eventually start dripping. Sometimes it actually pours out the sides. Anyone ever figure out a difinitive fix for this? Pics are appreciated...
> 
> peace,
> juxt


I posted the 'weather seal' fix before... did you try it? It works perfectly for me - and I believe I saw another fellow post the same solution after having success. Be sure your spray bar is not too high (too near the top of the lid). I run mine 8.5" OC from the bottom of the tub.

Run the weather seal around the edge of the tub as shown in the photo. Be sure not to stretch it when installing - it will return to its original elasticity. The resulting shrinkage will move your seal out of position and may cause leaks. Use one piece and join at the center over the handle. Cut the rubber seal at an angle to join. I change the weather seal after two sessions. It malforms eventually and may leak. My hut has a built in liner that helps save me from disaster. Be sure the veg/cloner units sit over a water-ready surface. Accidents will happen - Elvis Costello.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 9, 2009)

Well the 25 oz from 2 stinkbud systems under 600hps
I have 6 flowering stink systems 2 veg systems running sog flower and 5 dwc units in a 10x12 room with 2600 hps and co2 generator
I'm yielding more than 11 oz per week


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2009)

Lion & Matty,

Thanks a ton. That's exactly what I needed. I'll get some weather seal and give it a try. That's all I'm waiting on to get started so I really appreciate it.

juxt


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 9, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> LOL... I did that too... mine was just cracked so I wrapped some electrical tape around it...


Damn, a lot of pump cracking he-men weed growers around here. I glued the crap out of the one I cracked.


----------



## growgrowgorilla (Jul 10, 2009)

I just signed up and this is my first post, but thank you soooooooo much for this, im just getting started!!!!!


----------



## imburne (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey I just got my lights from http://mmjspots.com/forum/growers/leds so now I have the Veg and Flowering light with no use. The T5 was used for two months and the HPS has been in use literally only 11 days!

$310 for both, SHIPPED! Paypal verified. I wont post my paypal so just PM me on here. 

























Plus random stuff 

If you do buy any LED's you better mention my nickname and "RIU" !

By the way.. I just figured out a major awesome Stinkbud tech modification.. I will give away the secret soon.. WITH PICTURES  It will do all the justice!

Again let me know asap on the lights before I change my mind! The HPS made them pop in 6 days so I was pretty amazed.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Jul 10, 2009)

i am two weeks into flowering and my plants shows huge white buds... but on some of the plants they have males parts on a female plant. like the top is bud but two nods below there are balls should i worry bout this or should i just leave it?


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 10, 2009)

acutejunglerot said:


> i am two weeks into flowering and my plants shows huge white buds... but on some of the plants they have males parts on a female plant. like the top is bud but two nods below there are balls should i worry bout this or should i just leave it?


If there are staminate flowers [male] you have to either remove every single one or destroy the plant. You want 0 pollen in your grow. Once the plants start making seeds they stop making as much THC.

If it's just a few assorted, carefully pic them off. But, you have to get ever single one and keep watching for more.

Second you have to figure out what form of stress caused them. Typically a light leak during lights off. Go in the room when the lights are out and see where the light is leaking in.

Good luck...


----------



## Quickee (Jul 10, 2009)

im having trouble hooking up my pump to the pvc pipe..i have a 396gph..its the one that your screw in the attachments to what ever you need..and a 3/4" pvc pipe


----------



## usernamex (Jul 10, 2009)

Quickee said:


> im having trouble hooking up my pump to the pvc pipe..i have a 396gph..its the one that your screw in the attachments to what ever you need..and a 3/4" pvc pipe


the issue is you used 3/4" pvc, you can pick up a1/2" to 3/4" threaded adapter(same place youll find the hose barbs) and use that.

or i believe ive seen the 1/2" male threaded to 3/4" slip adapters also, cant recall off hand.


----------



## Quickee (Jul 10, 2009)

your thinking of it as the pump as the female end right..


----------



## usernamex (Jul 10, 2009)

Quickee said:


> your thinking of it as the pump as the female end right..


exactly...


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, I am ready to move my clones to my veg unit, I used the stink veg dual container system and put the recommend nutes in and my Hanna GroCheck is flashing 2000 PPM (that is it's limit, as it is for my veg, I thought one that went up to 2000 PPM would suffice).

What did I do wrong? I added the exact recommend VEG nutes and then set the pH. The PPM flashed around 1400-2000 for a spell when I first inserted probes but then it just started flashing 2000 PPM (which manual says that it is OVER GroCheck limit).

How do I lower PPM? What if I wanted to higher it, hypothetically, in the future?

THANKS et al!


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 10, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> OK, I am ready to move my clones to my veg unit, I used the stink veg dual container system and put the recommend nutes in and my Hanna GroCheck is flashing 2000 PPM (that is it's limit, as it is for my veg, I thought one that went up to 2000 PPM would suffice).
> 
> What did I do wrong? I added the exact recommend VEG nutes and then set the pH. The PPM flashed around 1400-2000 for a spell when I first inserted probes but then it just started flashing 2000 PPM (which manual says that it is OVER GroCheck limit).
> 
> ...


 
Dilute your nutes back down to the 1200 range by taking out nutrient solution and replacing it with fresh water. Believe me, 2000+ is way way to high to begin clones at. I know there's this whole thread of Skunk saying he starts at 2000....I call some level of bullshit. I have been using Botanicare for several years now and I never go above 1300 ppms....ever! I start getting nute burn at anything over 1400 ppms. Dilute it down and put your clones in....they should be fine. I personally start my clones in the 500 - 600 range and very gently work the ppms up throughout veg and flower...peaking at 1300.

Here's my current grow with Botanicare (Pro Bloom, Liquid Karma, Cal Mag, Sweet) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/211660-1000-watt-rdwc-setup.html


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 11, 2009)

Quickee said:


> im having trouble hooking up my pump to the pvc pipe..i have a 396gph..its the one that your screw in the attachments to what ever you need..and a 3/4" pvc pipe


 
This is what I use. Any place that sells pvc fittings will have it

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=23855-1815-436005RMC&lpage=none


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 11, 2009)

jcommerce said:


> Dilute your nutes back down to the 1200 range by taking out nutrient solution and replacing it with fresh water. Believe me, 2000+ is way way to high to begin clones at. I know there's this whole thread of Skunk saying he starts at 2000....I call some level of bullshit. I have been using Botanicare for several years now and I never go above 1300 ppms....ever! I start getting nute burn at anything over 1400 ppms. Dilute it down and put your clones in....they should be fine. I personally start my clones in the 500 - 600 range and very gently work the ppms up throughout veg and flower...peaking at 1300.
> 
> Here's my current grow with Botanicare (Pro Bloom, Liquid Karma, Cal Mag, Sweet) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/211660-1000-watt-rdwc-setup.html


 
Stink never said he started anything at 2k ppm. He starts at 1500 when the clones first go into veg and then gradually increases to 2000ppm by the 2nd week in veg. I and countless others have followed stinks nute dosage with exceptional results. The explosive growth with this aeroponic system supports a higher dosage, especially during veg, and the stretch when the plants are growing super fast. The key is to learn the plants intake during flower, it is usually a bit lower, along with possible salt buildup and you must stay on top of it or you could get burned.

no bullshit!


----------



## robotninja (Jul 11, 2009)

When Stinkbud recommends 2k PPM's, I believe he is referring to using Co2 in conjunction with those high level's. If you don't have Co2 and a sealed room/Air Conditioner, then ur nutrients should prolly be alot lower.

My last grow liked 1500-1800 in veg, and 1500-1800 for the first 4-5 weeks of flower. Seems like after the 5th week, the plant goes through a change and can't handle high nutes anymore. Dropped it down to like 1000-1300 for the last 5-6 weeks.

I'm gonna stick with these numbers with the Kush and gradually increase with the addition of Co2.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello again everyone. I tried to type up an apology the other day, for the ranting and raving that I did a little ways back, when I was in severe pain and frustrated, but the damn site logged me off right before I sent it, so here it is, again. Lol. I honestly and sincerely apologise for wasting precious thread space on my personal BS. I'll try and stick to posting about the system, use paragraphs, and use a spell checker from here on out. Lol. Oh yeah, and I was also wanting to thank WhiteDiamond for the Rep on the PVC toxicity question that I answered. 

Now since that is out of the way, I have a question. Has any one on here attempted to build a system out of fuel pumps and injectors? I think I am going to try it. It will certainly be easier on the clone and veg units. I have experimented with the pumps and injectors, and as a mechanic, I know they put off a much finer mist, meaning even more aeration. I figure the screen will filter large particles, the 12v pump is submerged and powered by an array of 12v batteries, then the solution is filtered with a large fuel filter(possibly a diesel truck filter), then
hopefully the roots are simply and gently sprayed. 

I'll start a thread soon if it sounds interesting to all of you. Right now I just want to see what the best grow thread out there has to say about all of this. I'm just trying to share some technical love. I have fuel pumps, batteries, wire, and I am just a few items short of actually doing this thing!

On to the electrical. I mentioned a 12v system comprising of; multiple large batteries wired parallel(anything 12v), a good battery maintainer, timer( the line voltage timers we already use can be used with this too, just to trigger the 12v side), but I think I will experiment with windshield wiper delay modules and try to extend the on an off time, since they use 12 volts also. Can you guess what this kind of setup also mimics? The cheapest and best damn uninterruptible power supply you could possibly have!!! If the power goes out, the pumps never get interrupted. The only thing that happens, is the maintainer doe not charge the batteries for a while. With enough car batteries wired in parallel(positive to positive, and negative to negative) this should have the capability of running for days, or maybe even weeks, with out a recharge! I need feedback on this one fellows. I want to try and figure out some of the kinks before the build. How about it?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 11, 2009)

No offense jblwired but to be honest it sounds like you are making things way too complicated. Stink has already worked out all the kinks and has given us a simple system thats easy to maintain ,cheap to build, and puts out kick ass buds!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 11, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> OK, I am ready to move my clones to my veg unit, I used the stink veg dual container system and put the recommend nutes in and my Hanna GroCheck is flashing 2000 PPM (that is it's limit, as it is for my veg, I thought one that went up to 2000 PPM would suffice).
> 
> What did I do wrong? I added the exact recommend VEG nutes and then set the pH. The PPM flashed around 1400-2000 for a spell when I first inserted probes but then it just started flashing 2000 PPM (which manual says that it is OVER GroCheck limit).
> 
> ...


Perhaps you went wrong here? - you did not gradually add the concentrated nutrient mix. You add a little, check the PPM's, and add a bit more until you get to the target PPM. You added all of it and it went over 2000 PPM.

On that note, many Hanna meters display EC up to 4.0 minimum - which is the equivalent of 2800 PPM (most Hanna meters are calibrated to 1.0 EC = 700PPM).

On that note - different strains do better at different PPM's. CO2 PPMs in the room will also govern nute levels, as more CO2 is used, higher levels of nutrients can be used. Obviously, people have varyinig opinions on what exactly is the best PPM level. I run lower than Stink on my nute levels - starting at just 750 for my first feeding after they root. At the height of flowering, 1 run as high as 1700 for my OG - but frequent res changes are required to avoid over-salting. I could avoid this by using bigger resivoirs (not possible) or running lower PPM's. Understand, it's hard to under feed - start lower and work up. Your Hanna meter will do you fine for now - as you do not need to go over 2000 PPMs until you really get all other variables max'd out.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 11, 2009)

i run 2.0 ec in veg for small and 2.9 for large veg and same for all flowering
5.8 ph seems best
also.....i like using veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flowering too......then i just add bloom nute mix after that.......and ive been using sweet for both veg and flower


----------



## robotninja (Jul 11, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ....i like using veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flowering too......


I'm about to try that myself, hopefully they explode in the first 2 weeks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 11, 2009)

robotninja said:


> I'm about to try that myself, hopefully they explode in the first 2 weeks


Ive been doing 3 weeks sometimes 4 if im lazy...


----------



## alsoranmike (Jul 11, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Hello again everyone. I tried to type up an apology the other day, for the ranting and raving that I did a little ways back, when I was in severe pain and frustrated, but the damn site logged me off right before I sent it, so here it is, again. Lol. I honestly and sincerely apologise for wasting precious thread space on my personal BS. I'll try and stick to posting about the system, use paragraphs, and use a spell checker from here on out. Lol. Oh yeah, and I was also wanting to thank WhiteDiamond for the Rep on the PVC toxicity question that I answered.
> 
> Now since that is out of the way, I have a question. Has any one on here attempted to build a system out of fuel pumps and injectors? I think I am going to try it. It will certainly be easier on the clone and veg units. I have experimented with the pumps and injectors, and as a mechanic, I know they put off a much finer mist, meaning even more aeration. I figure the screen will filter large particles, the 12v pump is submerged and powered by an array of 12v batteries, then the solution is filtered with a large fuel filter(possibly a diesel truck filter), then
> hopefully the roots are simply and gently sprayed.
> ...


I think it's a cool as hell idea regarding the 12v portion of your brainstorm. It would essentially render it possible to use DC as the main source of power to your pump with AC used as a sort of "back-up" source. All AC needs to do is charge the batts once in a while. Great idea.

Just please try not to get real long-winded about the mechanics of this, will ya? lol.

Keep me posted bud. If easy enough to build I bet it would help a bunch of people dealing with sporadic power issues.

That's the only drawback with this system. Lose lights for a day no biggie. Lose roots and yer eff'd.


----------



## add1ct1on (Jul 11, 2009)

Stink, just wondering what your average harvest is up to? 

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 11, 2009)

well my last 3 units using a total of 900 hps (2 units per 600) with co2 and running romulus for 10+ weeks i hit 40 oz or 1.25 grams per watt
i cant even begin to tell u how happy i am
im currently building 8 more units.....6 flower and 2 more veg


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 11, 2009)

add1ct1on said:


> Stink, just wondering what your average harvest is up to?
> 
> Anyone else care to share?


Aoorox 8 oz per 600 watt (3 x 600 light room) - og kush - tightly trimmed (or plucked, in the case of the OG) - everybody else gets more than me - so I am glad to have room for improvement. While my yields may not be the highest - the quality is top of the line. Super stoners say things like 'best ever, all-time, perfect bud' etc. I give the credits to my genetics rather than my green thumb. Having grown this same strain many other ways, I can say the Stink system produces the most profound and incredible flavors; the Botanicare organic nutes provide that subtle 'grown in soil' taste that has fooled more than one seasoned smoker. Thanks, Stink and The Buds!

Last I heard - Stink was up to 27 oz per rack - with 1000 watt per rack.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 11, 2009)

Lion. U adding co2 ?
Adds 35/40% easy
I never hit more than .4 before aero or co2. Now im hitting 1.25


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 12, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Lion. U adding co2 ?
> Adds 35/40% easy
> I never hit more than .4 before aero or co2. Now im hitting 1.25


I used C02 for the first couple weeks - but not really. I had my C02 gen at another location. I will be using C02 in my Stink room moving forward.

Wow - sounds like the Stink system really likes the CO2! I would be astounded to get 1 gram per light - your 1.25 is amazing! I have used CO2 in other grow efforts but have never seen that much improvement. I can get close to a pound per 600 - but that is still only .75 - which is my goal for the Stink unit - 1 lb as the advertisement promised! haha


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 12, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> well my last 3 units using a total of 900 hps (2 units per 600) with co2 and running romulus for 10+ weeks i hit 40 oz or 1.25 grams per watt
> i cant even begin to tell u how happy i am
> im currently building 8 more units.....6 flower and 2 more veg


Do you use light movers?

What do you run your CO2 ppm at?

Thanks for any help you can give me to get to 1 g per watt!


----------



## robotninja (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried to grow some true monsters under Stinkbud's units? I mean like 2-4 600w Lights over just a few plants vegged over long period?

I think the fence posts might not be big enough to support the root system for such monsters... still, gotta wonder 

I may try 2x 600watters over 6x plants... This is a work in progress 
(BTW, I know it would be better to run 3x stink units, but alas I can only grow 6 plants myself, so I'm trying to max my output from a small number of plants)


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 12, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Has anyone tried to grow some true monsters under Stinkbud's units? I mean like 2-4 600w Lights over just a few plants vegged over long period?
> 
> I think the fence posts might not be big enough to support the root system for such monsters... still, gotta wonder
> 
> ...


I am using a larger version of the veg unit to flwer and put these two under 12/12 20 days ago. They were 10" when they went in an they are now almost 40". I wasnt paying attenton and figured out yesterday that they had been getting 3000 PPM of the flowering nute mixture from day one. They seem to like it so I am going to keep pumping the nutes to them and see what happens. I dont know what strain they are, I bought a ten pack of mixed feminized seeds, so they could be anything. The second picture is the mother that I am finishing out in dirt. This is only 5 weeks flowering, so whatever they are must be a fast finisher.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2009)

txhgrn your pics didnt show up, or its just my pc


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2009)

nice avatar though.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 12, 2009)

andyman said:


> txhgrn your pics didnt show up, or its just my pc


Thats weird, I can see them. Try this link 

http://www.texashomegrown.com/myhobby.html


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 12, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> Damn, a lot of pump cracking *he-men* weed growers around here. I glued the crap out of the one I cracked.


LOL Gear head girl here...


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 12, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> OK, I am ready to move my clones to my veg unit, I used the stink veg dual container system and put the recommend nutes in and my Hanna GroCheck is flashing 2000 PPM (that is it's limit, as it is for my veg, I thought one that went up to 2000 PPM would suffice).
> 
> What did I do wrong? I added the exact recommend VEG nutes and then set the pH. The PPM flashed around 1400-2000 for a spell when I first inserted probes but then it just started flashing 2000 PPM (which manual says that it is OVER GroCheck limit).
> 
> ...


Mtn,

FYI when using the TDS meter, if its over 2000ppm and you want to know exactly what the reading is, simply measure out 1 oz of you nute water with 1 oz of distilled/RO water, then double. It doesnt have to be an entire oz, just as long as you mix equal parts. So if you do this and end up with a reading of 1300 ppm that means your nute solution is 2600 ppm because you mixed 1oz 2600 ppm with 1 oz 0 ppm.

Does that make sense? Hope this helps.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont use light movers.........i just have everything in a 10 x 12 room...........the 12 part i have 2 600 and 1 400 the 10 side i have a 400 and a 600(want to add another 400 or switch a 400 to a 600 but ill have heat issues since none are air cooled)
have 2 units with 10 plants in each (5 per rail) under each 600
i have 5 dwc units under the 400 with the extra light hitting the sides of the 2 600 for better light coverage
im going to be using 2 tough box versions of the veg for a sog flowering grow under the 400 on the other side since i dont have room for the containers since its part of the doorway
i dont have a ppm meter......i use a generator with 2 burners pushing 5.6 cf and run it on a cheap timer......15 minutes 7 times per 12 hours of on
it might be overkill but propane is cheap


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 12, 2009)

i was getting .4 with good nutes with dwc but no co2.......so i figure the aero setup with co2 is about 3x the yield of that setup
running coco i use to get .3 so this is way better
when i weighed my last 3 batches it was beyond belief.......
i think co2 when at high levels is 30 to 40% increase in size
i use the generator since i would be going through a tank a week with the air option


----------



## jblwired (Jul 12, 2009)

OK now. Please help me understand this one. 1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams. Right? OK, So, IF you had 27 ozs. in one harvest then that would be 765 grams total from one of these racks. Right? OK. 9 weeks of flower = 63 days = 756 hours total lights ON time in flower ONLY. OK so, (3) 1000w lights pull, lets say, 3000 watts per hour = 2,268,000 total watts used to make the 765 grams possible. So, you start with growing a clone, veg a little, THEN start figuring the power used(in flower only, for the one rack) to make your total harvest. Also, please keep in mind that it took all three lights on that one rack to get it to it's current potential, regardless of the other racks in there with them. Since we made 765 grams with 2,268,000 watts of flower power(Lol), then you would have used 2964.7 watts to make a gram, or 2,268,000 watts to make 765 grams. Think of all those watts actually used to make a measly 765 joints! So honestly, how do you guys come up with that gram per watt figure? If we could really do that then we would be growing 2,268,000 grams, or 80,001 ozs., or 5,000lbs. in 9 weeks of flower! What's that, 1,666.7 lbs. every three weeks! I'm not trying to offend anyone but just simply figure this one out. It's not bad though that the one rack is growing at a joint per hour. 756 hours of ON time and 765 grams. That's damn decent indoors. Although, I can only figure that to be a gram per hour per rack, not a gram per watt, cause it took 3000 watts to grow that gram(or three) in an hour. Am I at least half right on this one fellows?


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 12, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Mtn,
> 
> FYI when using the TDS meter, if its over 2000ppm and you want to know exactly what the reading is, simply measure out 1 oz of you nute water with 1 oz of distilled/RO water, then double. It doesnt have to be an entire oz, just as long as you mix equal parts. So if you do this and end up with a reading of 1300 ppm that means your nute solution is 2600 ppm because you mixed 1oz 2600 ppm with 1 oz 0 ppm.
> 
> Does that make sense? Hope this helps.


Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 12, 2009)

I am using the SB system and have a couple in my cloner and a few in my veg.

My questions are:

1. Is Distilled water the same as RO water? Are they one in the same, or different?

2. With the SB system is there any "pruning" required? I have a few different strains going and well the one has a lot bigger "fan" leaves then the other and is blocking others a little bit. Should I prune? Over all what are the general "rules" for Pruning cannabis?

3. Is 3 weeks in the veg unit REQUIRED? or is this really "per" strain". I have some Goo that is going to just get HUGE in 3 weeks.

THANKS ALL!


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 12, 2009)

You are using two or three different equations to get yor numbers.
Try this

2268000 watts used...There are three racks sharing those three lights
2268000/3 = 756000 watts used per rack or per 1000 watt light if you will. Divide by the wattage of the light and you get the magic number.
756000/1000 = 756 grams per light.

If you want to figure electricity cost take the 756000 watts used, divide by 1000 to come up with 756/KWH
multiply by how much you pay per KWH and that is your cost to run the lights for a grow in one rack. In my case:
756 x .135 = $102.06 total to flower one rack.

You had all the right numbers, you just didnt put them in the proper order. 
DAMN, I need to find my old college algebra teacher and tell her that she was right, I finally DID find a use for that crap.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 12, 2009)

jblwired said:


> OK now. Please help me understand this one. 1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams. Right? OK, So, IF you had 27 ozs. in one harvest then that would be 765 grams total from one of these racks. Right? OK. 9 weeks of flower = 63 days = 756 hours total lights ON time in flower ONLY. OK so, (3) 1000w lights pull, lets say, 3000 watts per hour = 2,268,000 total watts used to make the 765 grams possible. So, you start with growing a clone, veg a little, THEN start figuring the power used(in flower only, for the one rack) to make your total harvest. Also, please keep in mind that it took all three lights on that one rack to get it to it's current potential, regardless of the other racks in there with them. Since we made 765 grams with 2,268,000 watts of flower power(Lol), then you would have used 2964.7 watts to make a gram, or 2,268,000 watts to make 765 grams. Think of all those watts actually used to make a measly 765 joints! So honestly, how do you guys come up with that gram per watt figure? If we could really do that then we would be growing 2,268,000 grams, or 80,001 ozs., or 5,000lbs. in 9 weeks of flower! What's that, 1,666.7 lbs. every three weeks! I'm not trying to offend anyone but just simply figure this one out. It's not bad though that the one rack is growing at a joint per hour. 756 hours of ON time and 765 grams. That's damn decent indoors. Although, I can only figure that to be a gram per hour per rack, not a gram per watt, cause it took 3000 watts to grow that gram(or three) in an hour. Am I at least half right on this one fellows?


 .
the 27 oz was before he added the 3rd 1000 watt light.......sorry to tell u after u did all the math lol
redo with the new 2000 watts
he went from 16 to 27 oz by changing his nutes to veg for the first 2 weeks and also thinning down his strains to 4 getting rid of the less performers
i never thought i could out do 10 oz per week (i have more systems) but had 15 one week and then 12.5 each the next 2 weeks and this next week looks as good if not better.........
the main problem with the romulus is that the bud get so heavy and there is some room in between each bud that they need tied down better than i can get to...so they are everywhere.......
im growing out 10 different strains as we speak


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 12, 2009)

he hasnt been around much since he added the 3rd 1000 hps


----------



## GringoLoco (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all - I just recently got back into the "craft" after a brief hiatus due to this damn economic crisis. After a bout of pyhtium which killed more plants than I'd like to admit, I'm finally back in business!
Perhaps some of you recall a while back I tested DWC, Ebb+Flow, and 2 SB systems with the same strains to compare results and was blown away by the results from SB Aero/NFT technique almost double the weight in the same grow room (CO2 400W + (2) 150W HPS and several large CFLS (56 Watt I think) to provide light for the lower canopy)! Since my tent would not allow for 4 systems side by side as Stink builds them, I had to make some modifications, mainly using the reservoir vertically perpendicular to the posts, to make it possible to fit 4 systems. This last system I feel is the best thus far, as I continue to apply all of my own knowledge and with the help of this awesome community.

I have a couple of queries to throw out if anyone cares to answer:

1. Anyone else using the system with the plant sites stagerred on each post (i.e. the first hole on the post from the back is closer to the post cap on the right rack, and on the left rack the first in between the first two holes on the right) - I'm hoping to give the plant's just a little more breathing room?

2. I started to use the window clips suggested a while back by one of the contributers to this thread - is there any possibility of the metal screws causing issue as they are constantly wet and dry (i.e. rust)?

3. Anyone else using the system with the reservoir parrallel with the posts? If so, any issues? Pros, Cons?

Uploading pics does not seem to be working right now, I'll try uploading later.

Thanks in advanced.

El Gringo Loco


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 12, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> 2. I started to use the window clips suggested a while back by one of the contributers to this thread - is there any possibility of the metal screws causing issue as they are constantly wet and dry (i.e. rust)? El Gringo Loco


If you use stainless steel screws they won't rust. Only a few cents more the stainless ones.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 12, 2009)

Mmmmmmm.... 
Top 44 after drying a couple days....


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 13, 2009)

just wanted to give another shout out for stinkbuds system 

this is the bees knees people 

i am not a posting whore either 

but when it comes to somethin this spectalcular ihave to relay the news

this system is the best way i have found to gro so far 

still waitin on first harves but as any experienced grower can tell you ....you know that they gonna stack on weight before they do 

cause of all the little tells that show that this is gonna be fat plants ..\

and the ease of the transp;lanting is so cool 

so basically im just saying ...ty so much for this information


----------



## andyman (Jul 13, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Mmmmmmm....
> Top 44 after drying a couple days....


 
looks yummy. very nice pic


----------



## Yow (Jul 13, 2009)

Great thread. I am going to do the same with different lights. the 400 model for veg and the 800 on a light mover for flowering. These are new to the market and look REALLY interesting:

http://haightsolidstate.com check out the 2 models of lights.

Best,

Yow


----------



## andyman (Jul 13, 2009)

kinda pricey for now, Im sure they will get cheaper though. Puttin them on my wishlist


----------



## hengis (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anybody tried adding oxygen to the roots. Oxygen is more dangerous than CO2. The effects on growth might be more startling than CO2

In my system I use a 12V battery and RV pumps. Controlling 12V is a lot easier than 110V or 240V 555 timers are cheap. It is possible to control the system with a computer or microcontroller. 
I still have a bit of work to do both with the plants and control system.

I have finally read all the pages and my brain nips but the knowledge and kindness of all the stinkbuddies is a fantastic example and I love it


----------



## Yow (Jul 13, 2009)

I hear you. But, heat issues, AC power draw and 5 year lifetimes are motivating me to them.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey just a quick question... When the plants are nearing they're 8 weeks do the plants usually yellow in the leaves a bit or is this another issue like lack of nutes??? i havent started fluching yet, but some of the leaves in the centre of my system are starting to yellow a bit more every day. The hairs havent started to turn red yet so i am a little concerned...

any thoughts?


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh and here's a pic of my system now... And also one of my veg room, notice the 2 plants in the back which are a different strain and only growing so i can rip clones off it


----------



## sssdad (Jul 14, 2009)

check out this co2 monitor for $130. staying with SB and being cheap this can save lots of money(no need for the high dollar systems but able to keep a closer eye on levels)
http://www.co2meter.com/


----------



## orzz (Jul 14, 2009)

Yow said:


> Great thread. I am going to do the same with different lights. the 400 model for veg and the 800 on a light mover for flowering. These are new to the market and look REALLY interesting:
> 
> http://haightsolidstate.com check out the 2 models of lights.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I am going to run over and check 'um out.
Thanks for the heads up Yow.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 14, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Hey just a quick question... When the plants are nearing they're 8 weeks do the plants usually yellow in the leaves a bit or is this another issue like lack of nutes??? i havent started fluching yet, but some of the leaves in the centre of my system are starting to yellow a bit more every day. The hairs havent started to turn red yet so i am a little concerned...
> 
> any thoughts?


My humble thougts on the yellow leaves:

Yes - yellow leaves such as yours seems to be the norm... Dirt and I have seen it around week 6. I believe Stink has seen it too. I think it is a combination of salt build up and heat - but I don't know? Next round, at the start of week 6, I am going to change my res a little more often, lower my PH to 5.5, increase my off cycle time, and run my lights higher above the canopy. Good news is the yields and the bud seem to be unaffected by the yellow.

In soil, yellowing leaves can often be a sign of overwatering. By week 6, the roots are quite big and long in the Stink system. The root mat holds much more water than the more singular root sites found earlier at weeks 1 - 3. By week 6 - my posts drip much water through the entire off cycle - as water is more readily held in the growing root mat. At week 2 - the water drains completely after a couple minutes. Also, humidity in most flower rooms is at an all time high by week 6 - lowering transpiration and required water. Maybe we are 'drowning' roots that were previously used to hanging in oxygen? Perhaps - try increasing the off cycle to 6 minutes if you have a capable timer (or 5 minutes, 30 seconds, if you have a DRT-1 or similar digital timer).

Your plants look great! The red hairs will come. What strain are you running - some strains will finish with fewer red hairs than others?


----------



## GanjaAL (Jul 14, 2009)

Yow said:


> I hear you. But, heat issues, AC power draw and 5 year lifetimes are motivating me to them.


Are the yeilds the same as a hps or HID????


----------



## Yow (Jul 14, 2009)

orzz said:


> Very cool. I am going to run over and check 'um out.
> Thanks for the heads up Yow.


 
You are most welcome. I assume you are on the west coast. Please post your feedback as I want to use them as well.

Best,

Yow


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 14, 2009)

sssdad said:


> check out this co2 monitor for $130. staying with SB and being cheap this can save lots of money(no need for the high dollar systems but able to keep a closer eye on levels)
> http://www.co2meter.com/


Those are cool, but the reason to spend money on the higher end meters is to allow control of your CO2 device through the monitor. It monitors the CO2 and turns on your generator or tank to keep it within a specified range.

You may be able to work out a vent / refill schedule by using lamp timers and that meter though.


----------



## westmich (Jul 14, 2009)

PPM QUESTION

I am using the "Dipstick". It has two parallel scales - one in PPM - CF and one in PPM - EC. The CF runs from 280 to 3080 and the EC runs from 200 to 2200. Which one should I be using?


----------



## sssdad (Jul 14, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Those are cool, but the reason to spend money on the higher end meters is to allow control of your CO2 device through the monitor. It monitors the CO2 and turns on your generator or tank to keep it within a specified range.
> 
> You may be able to work out a vent / refill schedule by using lamp timers and that meter though.


that is exactly the reason i liked it. if you want to run co2 you can do it cheaply. by using this you can adjust your timer and save $400-500. my co2 system(regulator/timer set, filled 50# tank,and this monitor) cost $302. with a couple of small timer changes it now stays close to 1500ppm all through lights on. why the need to vent? i use a sealed room.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 14, 2009)

Yow, 
Thanks for the link on the new LED systems, they've got me really interested. I'm still setting up my flower room and it's only 3x5 with the ceiling tapering from 5 - 6 ft, so I'm thinking about two of those 800's. I found a thread on another site for a guy doing a closet soil grow with the 400. He's only getting a little more than a half ounce per plant, vegging for like seven weeks, so not very impressive. However, he also does not have a stink aero/nft set-up or co2. I already have two 600HPS, but I would love to see more on these next generation LED's. If anyone can chime in with more experience, Repvip, or anybody please do. Yow, if you end up going this route please post pics, journal, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Yow (Jul 14, 2009)

As soon as I get mine going I'll post some photos. Another member of this board on the west coast is going to swing by their shop in SF. Best to all.

Yow


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 14, 2009)

one thing i wonder is if the leds will provide enough light to utilize the co2?..........
i still plan on a co2 and led grow some time in the future........just not till i tweak things a bit


----------



## potpimp (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy smokes, going on HALF A MILLION views to this thread!!


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 14, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> My humble thougts on the yellow leaves:
> 
> Yes - yellow leaves such as yours seems to be the norm... Dirt and I have seen it around week 6. I believe Stink has seen it too. I think it is a combination of salt build up and heat - but I don't know? Next round, at the start of week 6, I am going to change my res a little more often, lower my PH to 5.5, increase my off cycle time, and run my lights higher above the canopy. Good news is the yields and the bud seem to be unaffected by the yellow.
> 
> ...


Cheers Lions bro yeh i think you might be onto something with the changing of the res more often, i been using a reasonably smal res and it makes me need to "top up" the res with fresh water to bring the TDS back to the desired level which in turn MUST be affecting it i thought because maybe the plant is using more of one nute type than the other? ? I might start changing the res more often! Does the plant use more or less nutrients at this stage of growth? ( i am at 7 weeks )

Thanks yeah they look great! Plenty of buds. The strain is Nirvana Big Bud.


----------



## andyman (Jul 14, 2009)

They looked good overall. Hows the humidity in the room. Mine do it some times when the humidity is up for a few days strait.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 14, 2009)

sssdad said:


> why the need to vent? i use a sealed room.


If you can accurately maintain your 1500 during lights on you don't need to vent. Unless you know the dispersion rate of the CO2 it can difficult to hit that 1500 using an unknown starting PPM. 

Venting brings you down to the natural atmospheric 375 ppm. You can then fill the room to 1500 with a known time to pump the needed volume of CO2.

But if you can do that without venting, you have it dialed!


----------



## Wizmo (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello Stinkbuddies, Just subscribed, I have been reading from page one of this thread starting June 6th of this year. I am at page 626 today. Almost done  I was going to wait until I finished before posting, oh well.

Thank you mister StinkBud!!! You are very generous and compassionate, not to mention you know your shit. Love is the shit that makes life bloom. Thanks for all you do and being who you are. Nice slogans also. I am trying to emulate the StinkBuddie state of mind by spreadin the Love! As best as I can.
I like my cousin a lot also, would I date her? Should I date her? Just wondering, she is Hot!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you, all you Stinkbuddies, you know who you are. I feel like I kind of know you all. I grew indoors under fluorescents 25 years ago. I stopped because of circumstances. I am recently acquiring my MMJ status, pain relief. I ran into StinkBud in the 1st HT I had bought in 20 years. The next day I tripped over this stinky thread. There are no coincidents. 

Have my areo-clone up and running with one discarded and wilted mystery cutting from my four clones I hooked up with two days ago, BubbleGum, SSH x Heri, he forgot, and he forgot what this one was too, stoners! It looks like the small, wilted, broken off limb will clone, *amazing*! I will clone the others when they have grown enough in soil to take cuttings from. No longer than two weeks, I hope.

I have my aero-veg filled with sixteen seedlings, ten days old. Three flower units under construction. I will need to build another veg-unit so that the seedlings can be sexed before adding them to a flower unit.

All of my questions that I could think of and some that I couldnt have ever thought up have been answered in this thread, most of them have been asked and answered more than once. Except for one.

I have my clone and veg set-up in a temporary location while I am finishing my grow room. My room is in a basement that is populated with spiders and probably lots of food for those spiders, as in other bugs. I was thinking of using some sort of pest control before I seal off my room and finish it. Anyone have any recommendations for a good organic/natural pesticide too use in my basement, if one exists? Bug-bombs dont seem effective and might be dangerous from my limited research. Any suggestions/experiences are appreciated.

I really appreciate the expertise, vibe and willingness to help that you all have displayed while posting to this humongous thread. The Earth is a good place to live with you all, thank you all so very much, from the deepest most loving recesses of my heart.

Wizmo 

PS, I will post pictures when they are worthy. 
PPS, sorry for the long post.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 14, 2009)

andyman said:


> They looked good overall. Hows the humidity in the room. Mine do it some times when the humidity is up for a few days strait.


The humidity and heat stress isnt a problem, i have better than average ventilatiopn in the room and its all from a clean fresh air source.


----------



## zpsychoz (Jul 14, 2009)

stinkbud is not worried is what I get from his response ,so what I dont understand is why you would be?
whats so awesome about learning this mans systems is learning how to tweak it to fit your personal endeavors


----------



## zpsychoz (Jul 14, 2009)

ex nah last comment it didnt appear where needed


----------



## zpsychoz (Jul 14, 2009)

ak is a lovely strain great yielder nice lemony skunk or ever cherry flavor is your so fortunate
unless you have a strain you think is way better id suggest it ak-48 from serious seeds is an awesome sativa hybrid


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 14, 2009)

Stinkbud,

I would like to thank you for sharing the love. You have done something really amazing with this system. I have some plants in the ground grapefruit diesel . I have built the cloner and the veg unit. Going to take cuttings from the outside plants. Money kind of tight so looking for some cheap lights on craigslist. Have all the pieces for the flower unit waiting to get my electric redone too 220 to run the lights cheaper. Found a 400gph submersible pump for twenty bucks picked up five. I will promise you that I will pass the love on. Dirt thanks for your encouraging posts. One more Stink thanks for making me sound knowledgeable when i went to buy my supplies. I will post pics and start a journal. This is also a medical grow.

Thanks,
A million


----------



## sdkid (Jul 15, 2009)

I need some quick in-put. I am using THE WHOLE STINK-BUD SYSTEM in one room! Can use the same grow light, say a 600 or 1000 over the cloner and veg? Or do i have to get a flour. light under those bitches?

Any tips would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 15, 2009)

u need to veg at 18/6 and most clone at that or 24/7
we flower at 12/12 so i would seperate them
the clone and early veg only need t12 lights
i like t5s for medium to large vegging.........keeps stretching down quite a bit
then 400/600/1000 hps depending on your setup.......always hps


----------



## usernamex (Jul 15, 2009)

sdkid said:


> I need some quick in-put. I am using THE WHOLE STINK-BUD SYSTEM in one room! Can use the same grow light, say a 600 or 1000 over the cloner and veg? Or do i have to get a flour. light under those bitches?
> 
> Any tips would greatly be appreciated!



how do you expect to flower or veg if you use 1 light? all based on timing of light.


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Jul 15, 2009)

you are an inspiration to us all! please keep up the good work


----------



## whysohigh (Jul 15, 2009)

Wizmo said:


> Hello Stinkbuddies, Just subscribed, I have been reading from page one of this thread starting June 6th of this year. I am at page 626 today. Almost done  I was going to wait until I finished before posting, oh well.
> 
> Thank you mister StinkBud!!! You are very generous and compassionate, not to mention you know your shit. Love is the shit that makes life bloom. Thanks for all you do and being who you are. Nice slogans also. I am trying to emulate the StinkBuddie state of mind by spreadin the Love! As best as I can.
> I like my cousin a lot also, would I date her? Should I date her? Just wondering, she is Hot!!!
> ...


my local grow shop sells bug bombs that are safe for all kinds of plants and fruits and stuff, i just killed a million or two thrips with these and they kick ass. they saved my whole crop. hope this helps.


----------



## kublakahn (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello All,
First off, amazing info, thank you Stinkbud! I just finished building all three systems and I love the simplicity. That being said, I've been having some issues with the ph in my cloner and wondered if anyone might be able to help me out. Over the span of 18 hours, my ph rockets from 5.8 to around 10, the water turns greenish-yellow, and smells awful! I've changed out the water, flushed out the system and even changed containers but each time end up with the same result. I am using Earth Juice "down" to adjust the ph of my tap (ph 7.8 and clonex solution to around 5.8. I've been following Stinkbud's directions and adjusting the ph after I add the clonex. I can't figure it out, for the first 4-5 hours the ph remains stable around 5.8, but when I come back to check it in the morning, the water has turned swampy again and the ph is 10+. I haven't been able to find any recommendations from Stinkbud on this thread as far as ph adjusters are concerned so I figured I'd stay with the organic theme and try out the Earth Juice crystals. Has anyone had success with Earth Juice? Do you know what stinkbud uses for his ph? Any bit of help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## sdkid (Jul 15, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> u need to veg at 18/6 and most clone at that or 24/7
> we flower at 12/12 so i would seperate them
> the clone and early veg only need t12 lights
> i like t5s for medium to large vegging.........keeps stretching down quite a bit
> then 400/600/1000 hps depending on your setup.......always hps


Yeah, i was just thinking about it. I was like man what a tard i am for asking those questions. Do you think it all could be in the same room? The veg and clone wont have a problem sharing the same temp with the flowering unit correct?


----------



## Milton187 (Jul 15, 2009)

Been gone awhile!

Where can I find straight CO2?
Up here in the arctic circle we only have Aargon/CO2 mix.

What effect will Aargon have on the plants?

Thank you for your time,

Milt


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Been gone awhile!
> 
> Where can I find straight CO2?
> Up here in the arctic circle we only have Aargon/CO2 mix.
> ...


Buy a propane CO2 generator. I'm pretty sure you can get propane up there  The byproducts of heat and humidity from burning propane to generate your CO2 will probably be of some benefit there too.

Unless you are welding your plants together, the Aargon probably isn't of much use. Not sure if it's toxic to plants or humans since it's an inert gas, but it will disburse additional O2 while trying to get your CO2 up to the 1500ppm. Not sure I'd try that..


----------



## PASS THE BLUNT (Jul 15, 2009)

am gonna have this when am older


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 15, 2009)

kublakahn said:


> Over the span of 18 hours, my ph rockets from 5.8 to around 10, the water turns greenish-yellow, and smells awful! I've changed out the water, flushed out the system and even changed containers but each time end up with the same result. I am using Earth Juice "down" to adjust the ph of my tap (ph 7.8 and clonex solution to around 5.8.


I have the earth juice crystals and used them once... It was really hard to adjust my PH with this product. I went to their web site... Which wasn't much help. I decided to use another liquid product. 

I have used lemon juice to naturally bring down the PH... Having a few lemon tree's helps!

I use RO water with a PPM of 10, and my PH is usually 6.5. After adding clonex, I usually have to add PH up. 

I generally check the calibration on my meters monthly. I have meters in each rez for continous readings.

Where are you starting with your PPM & PH from your tap H2O?


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

so my res ran dry and i didn't catch it till the tenth hour all my plants were droopy. and the water they received that day before it ran dry was concentrated so i got burned as well. i filled up the res with five gal of r/o ph'd water then mixed ten gallons nuted and all came back in a few hours except one. during the night i thought it would rest and cool off as the fans were out for a coincidence during the time and it reached a hundred deg. this morn the one plant is still droopy three hours lights on. will it survive should i flush and change res can it take a whole day or more to bounce back? and for another question my clones havent poped yet and there 7 days old


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

jaxon1080 said:


> so my res ran dry and i didn't catch it till the tenth hour all my plants were droopy. and the water they received that day before it ran dry was concentrated so i got burned as well. i filled up the res with five gal of r/o ph'd water then mixed ten gallons nuted and all came back in a few hours except one. during the night i thought it would rest and cool off as the fans were out for a coincidence during the time and it reached a hundred deg. this morn the one plant is still droopy three hours lights on. will it survive should i flush and change res can it take a whole day or more to bounce back? and for another question my clones havent poped yet and there 7 days old


anyone? the one plant also smells distinctively different maybe rot somehow before the issue it was so strong ten colas evenly growing should i just junk it or is there a way to pull it and put it in care alone are the roots strangled by the neighbor maybe?


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 15, 2009)

The roots will be tangled... but if i were you i'm probably pull it depending on how bad it looks... got any photos? I lost a whole grow to a failed pump


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 15, 2009)

sometimes they will come back......sometimes not..........they will probably be stunted if they make it


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> sometimes they will come back......sometimes not..........they will probably be stunted if they make it


 one and two are of the plants that bounced back 3 is a little nute burn it was 4200ppm last is the the droopy root issues i think


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been using a 10lb CO2 tank but have to fill it every 10-12 days or so at $14 a fill. I saw an ad on CL for a Green Air propane burner for about $200 which seems like a good price. Will a burner be cheaper to run in the long term? 

I'd like to run a completely sealed system so am wondering what brand of a/c should I look into getting. I've done searches for 'dual hose' units but not finding much, and a few I've found had bad reviews.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

im going to try an anti wilt but i dont want to get bud mold. its been 36 hours and tomorrow by 3 i will pull it if i dont get info. sucks


----------



## Wizmo (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW, my head hurts!

I want to thank everyone who has posted here.

I love all ya all!!!

I'll try to post my progress as it progresses.

Thanks again,
Wizmo


----------



## kublakahn (Jul 15, 2009)

My starting ppm is 678 and my ph is 7.7. What did you end up switching to?


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 16, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I've been using a 10lb CO2 tank but have to fill it every 10-12 days or so at $14 a fill. I saw an ad on CL for a Green Air propane burner for about $200 which seems like a good price. Will a burner be cheaper to run in the long term?
> 
> I'd like to run a completely sealed system so am wondering what brand of a/c should I look into getting. I've done searches for 'dual hose' units but not finding much, and a few I've found had bad reviews.


The most efficient way to produce CO2 is with a natural gas burning CO2 generator (hooked up to the gas from the house). Burning propane is more efficient than running CO2 tanks (and easier to refill). Downside, CO2 generators produce heat along with the CO2. This will increase your cooling requirements. Water cooled CO2 generators are able to run very cool - but they produce warm water that needs to be cooled or replaced. This requires additional equipment and power.

For AC's - if you can afford and have the place to install one - a split unit is best. If money was not object, I would get an AC from one of the following manufacturers:

KwikCool http://www.kwikool.com/

ExcelAir http://www.excelair.ca/stealthseries.html

If you are a regular guy and your room has a window - go to Sears and get a window unit. You can get a 1 ton Kenmore for $300.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 16, 2009)

kublakahn said:


> Hello All,
> First off, amazing info, thank you Stinkbud! I just finished building all three systems and I love the simplicity. That being said, I've been having some issues with the ph in my cloner and wondered if anyone might be able to help me out. Over the span of 18 hours, my ph rockets from 5.8 to around 10, the water turns greenish-yellow, and smells awful! I've changed out the water, flushed out the system and even changed containers but each time end up with the same result. I am using Earth Juice "down" to adjust the ph of my tap (ph 7.8 and clonex solution to around 5.8. I've been following Stinkbud's directions and adjusting the ph after I add the clonex. I can't figure it out, for the first 4-5 hours the ph remains stable around 5.8, but when I come back to check it in the morning, the water has turned swampy again and the ph is 10+. I haven't been able to find any recommendations from Stinkbud on this thread as far as ph adjusters are concerned so I figured I'd stay with the organic theme and try out the Earth Juice crystals. Has anyone had success with Earth Juice? Do you know what stinkbud uses for his ph? Any bit of help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


Hey Kubla - (I will assume you are using a dark blue or black lid and there are no light leaks causing algae in your system). Barring light leaks, it sounds like there may be something 'active' in the Earth Juice. Some organic items do not work well with aeroponics.

Use liquid PH adjusters from General Hydroponics - or Advanced Nutrients. The AN is the most concentrated - perhaps too concentrated for adjusting such a small res of water - drops will do it. The GH is more diluted and may be easier to adjust without overshooting your mark.

Soap will raise your PH - be sure you are rinsing your containers thoroughly if you are using soap to clean them.

To disinfect, I like to run water with a little bleach through the cloner for about 15 minutes. Drain, rinse, fill and run with plain water for 15, rinse again and wipe down all surfaces before filling and preparing the res.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 16, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Cheers Lions bro yeh i think you might be onto something with the changing of the res more often, i been using a reasonably smal res and it makes me need to "top up" the res with fresh water to bring the TDS back to the desired level which in turn MUST be affecting it i thought because maybe the plant is using more of one nute type than the other? ? I might start changing the res more often! Does the plant use more or less nutrients at this stage of growth? ( i am at 7 weeks )
> 
> Thanks yeah they look great! Plenty of buds. The strain is Nirvana Big Bud.


Yes - plants will use more or less of one nute or another at different phases of growth - eventually your nute mix will become imbalanced. Various nutrients are also more or less available to plants at different PH levels. At 7 weeks - typical 8 week strains will use less nutrients. Most feeding schedules taper the feed off at week 7 and then flush for week 8. Having said that, a 14 week sativa will be maxing on nutes at week 7.


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 16, 2009)

I so envy your first picture Stinkbud..


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 16, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> I am using the SB system and have a couple in my cloner and a few in my veg.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Mtn - 

RO and distillation are both purification methods that demineralize the water. Distilled water will always have a TDS of 0 ppm. RO will reduce the TDS of the source water by about 90 %, so most tap water starts around 300 ppm, most people who have an RO will get from 10ppm - 60ppm, depending on source water quality. Both will adequately purify the water for DWC but keep two things in mind. 

First both methods will lower PH so dont assume its 7.5 cause they will probably be closer to 6 or so. 

Second, both distillation and RO remove calcium and magnesium, so you should use a little cal mag with it if your nutes dont have it already. I learned that one the hard way.

Hope this helps!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 16, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> The most efficient way to produce CO2 is with a natural gas burning CO2 generator (hooked up to the gas from the house). Burning propane is more efficient than running CO2 tanks (and easier to refill). Downside, CO2 generators produce heat along with the CO2. This will increase your cooling requirements. Water cooled CO2 generators are able to run very cool - but they produce warm water that needs to be cooled or replaced. This requires additional equipment and power.
> 
> For AC's - if you can afford and have the place to install one - a split unit is best. If money was not object, I would get an AC from one of the following manufacturers:
> 
> ...


lionsroor are portable ac units any good ? my room is a spare bathroom 4.5 feet by 7.5 feet by 7ft. no window 7 dont want to cut a hole in the side of my house


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 16, 2009)

kublakahn said:


> My starting ppm is 678 and my ph is 7.7. What did you end up switching to?


Wow your tap water is worse than mine  if your meter is calibrated...

My tap PPM is 550 to start, and thats really hard water. Do yourself a favor get an RO machine. I bought a 6 stage from e Bay for about $100.00. Until it got here, I used distilled bottles from the store for my cloner. 

I use the GH liquid PH products.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 16, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> lionsroor are portable ac units any good ? my room is a spare bathroom 4.5 feet by 7.5 feet by 7ft. no window 7 dont want to cut a hole in the side of my house


Since you live in the south do you have central air? You could route it to the grow room to help with keeping the temps down. I have been looking into getting Central Air for my house and I was thinking how to include this into the grow along with taking the heat out of the grow room to heat the house in the winter. Just some thought on how to cut some cost.


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 16, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Mtn -
> 
> RO and distillation are both purification methods that demineralize the water. Distilled water will always have a TDS of 0 ppm. RO will reduce the TDS of the source water by about 90 %, so most tap water starts around 300 ppm, most people who have an RO will get from 10ppm - 60ppm, depending on source water quality. Both will adequately purify the water for DWC but keep two things in mind.
> 
> ...


It helps a lot.

Now with that said, can you check the pics attached, does that look like calcium dificiency? From this page, http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688

I was thinking Boron OR Calcium deficiency. Would everyone agree? Any other suggestions?

I have a few blueberry plants in the same veg unit and they are NOT experiencing this. Only the Afghan Goo is doing this.

History:
I got some massive clones almost plants already from my caregiver. I put them in the SB cloner unit for 2 weeks and they did great (just pH adjusted water ant clonex solution) then I moved to SB dual-aeroponic veg unit a week ago and the goo grew like crazy. ( mixed SB recommended veg nuts in 2/3 of rubbermaid trashcan and then filled lower res with nutes, started out at 800, raised to 900 2 days later and then next day it was at 1050 when I checked it).

This first showed up yesterday morning when I went and checked on them. It has gotten worse since then as it is effecting more fan leaves on those two goo plants.

HELP ANYONE!

PS - The underside photo may appear as though there is something on the underside, there is not, only the top side is effected.
Thanks!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, roots question. I have roots in my veg unit that are seeking their way down the drain hole into the res., is this ok? Should I put a screen between the two units in the dual aero unit?

Trim them?

Thoughts?


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 16, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> OK, roots question. I have roots in my veg unit that are seeking their way down the drain hole into the res., is this ok? Should I put a screen between the two units in the dual aero unit?
> 
> Trim them?
> 
> Thoughts?


Just trim them bro... Depends how much longer you plan on vegging them for... But trimming them wont be an issue.


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> Since you live in the south do you have central air? You could route it to the grow room to help with keeping the temps down. I have been looking into getting Central Air for my house and I was thinking how to include this into the grow along with taking the heat out of the grow room to heat the house in the winter. Just some thought on how to cut some cost.


yes i have central ac .and there is a ac vent in the room. my heat problem is from the dehumidifier.i thought the ac vent in the room would be good but when the ac shuts off my air outlet fan is drawing in air from the ac vent and that air is very high rh% . i live in the south and right now rh% out side is 100% . rh in my house now is 48% but my gro room is 68%. need to go turn the dehumidifier on now


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 16, 2009)

this is the toughest part of the year for growing..........
maybe if i had my lights with cool tubes it wouldnt be as big of an issue.....
huge air conditioner and huge dehumidifier


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 16, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> The most efficient way to produce CO2 is with a natural gas burning CO2 generator (hooked up to the gas from the house). Burning propane is more efficient than running CO2 tanks (and easier to refill). Downside, CO2 generators produce heat along with the CO2. This will increase your cooling requirements. Water cooled CO2 generators are able to run very cool - but they produce warm water that needs to be cooled or replaced. This requires additional equipment and power.
> 
> For AC's - if you can afford and have the place to install one - a split unit is best. If money was not object, I would get an AC from one of the following manufacturers:
> 
> ...


Thanks for those. 
Yes, right now, price is a factor. This is why I was wondering about some of those dual hose units I've seen at my hydro store that retail around $5-600. Are any of them decent, if so which brands?


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 16, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> OK, roots question. I have roots in my veg unit that are seeking their way down the drain hole into the res., is this ok? Should I put a screen between the two units in the dual aero unit?
> 
> Trim them?
> 
> Thoughts?


Mtn, 

Im no diagnostic expert but it looks similar to the the calcium def I had. I have no idea if the SB nutes have calcium but cal mag isnt too expensive. I use it at half strength (1 tsp/gal) and I dont get those rust spots anymore.

Are the clones rooted already? I dont know much about clones but if you left them without nutes for several weeks after they were rooted, I might guess that may have contributed to the deficiency...

Try the Cal mag and see what happens.

Also, did you say you use use RO or distilled water?


----------



## sdkid (Jul 16, 2009)

Ladies, Ladies... I've got some good news for you starters. Target has the 18 gal Roughneck in blue for only 6 bucks each, i bought six of em mo' bitches. K, thats it. Happy growing.


----------



## kublakahn (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice amigos!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 17, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> lionsroor are portable ac units any good ? my room is a spare bathroom 4.5 feet by 7.5 feet by 7ft. no window 7 dont want to cut a hole in the side of my house


Sure - good portable units work really well... people forget they have to be ducted, exhausted, etc to work effectively. This can sometimes be hard to do - especially to outside - requiring you to cut a hole in the side of the house! Venting your portable out of the bathroom will, at least, require a hole in the door.


----------



## westmich (Jul 17, 2009)

Any thoughts on my PPM question - should I be using the CF or EC scale? I have plants in the veg unit for about 5 days and I started noticing patches of bronze/copper coloring on the fan leaves. Would this be from running the wrong PPM number?


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 17, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Sure - good portable units work really well... people forget they have to be ducted, exhausted, etc to work effectively. This can sometimes be hard to do - especially to outside - requiring you to cut a hole in the side of the house! Venting your portable out of the bathroom will, at least, require a hole in the door.


thanks i took toilet & tub out could i duct the exhaust to the sewer where the toilet was its caped off now. thanks again


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 17, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> thanks i took toilet & tub out could i duct the exhaust to the sewer where the toilet was its caped off now. thanks again


 Yes sir i would. Ive seen it done many times in basment grows. I would filter still thou. I Could imagine a city worker repairing a pipe near by and opens a manhole only to discover there might be hippies living down there.lol


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 17, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Yes sir i would. Ive seen it done many times in basment grows. I would filter still thou. I Could imagine a city worker repairing a pipe near by and opens a manhole only to discover there might be hippies living down there.lol


i have a septic tank


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 17, 2009)

westmich said:


> Any thoughts on my PPM question - should I be using the CF or EC scale? I have plants in the veg unit for about 5 days and I started noticing patches of bronze/copper coloring on the fan leaves. Would this be from running the wrong PPM number?


PPM and EC are just different forms of measuring the same thing... it's like deciding upon using inches or centimeters to measure the length of an object. Most meters today use 700 PPM = 1.0 ms - so 2.0 ms = 1400 ppm. Your plants won't know the difference - as long as you do!


----------



## sdkid (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys i need some quick help on my grow room. I plan on running all the system in one room. Is that even possible? The room is 12'long,8.5'wide, and 8' tall. I plan on running HO flour for the clones(2 bulbs, the cooler white one correct?), 400MH lights for the veg, either 600HPS or 1k HPS for the flowering. I dont plan on running CO2 anytime soon yet, so is it possible to run it all in the same room?


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 18, 2009)

ricky ronatello said:


> do clones grow less in height??


Yeah but your plant will stretch like crazy and your yield will be crappy. If you do manage to get anything, the main stem will probably be too weak to support the buds.


----------



## westmich (Jul 18, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> PPM and EC are just different forms of measuring the same thing... it's like deciding upon using inches or centimeters to measure the length of an object. Most meters today use 700 PPM = 1.0 ms - so 2.0 ms = 1400 ppm. Your plants won't know the difference - as long as you do!


Thanks, but that doesn't really answer my question. Instructions say to set nutrients at 2000 PPM, but which scale. I am either going to be too high or too low if I am using the wrong scale.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Sure - good portable units work really well... people forget they have to be ducted, exhausted, etc to work effectively. This can sometimes be hard to do - especially to outside - requiring you to cut a hole in the side of the house! Venting your portable out of the bathroom will, at least, require a hole in the door.


This is just a quick thought on the whole portable A/C situation that Southern Grower has encountered.

A very thin, very wide ducting adapter could be fashioned at the bottom of the door on the inside to hook the portable A/Cs exhaust to. Maybe something 12" deep into the room, as wide as the door, and just an inch tall. Then if you have a 4" round duct, it can be attached to the adapter to blow the exhaust out from under the door. The door may have to be cut down, but how big a deal is an inch gap under it. If the adapter was sturdy enough then you could just step on it walking in, if not, just step over it. The adapter shoud DEFINITLY be tapered up on the hookup side to not choke the round duct, or have to squish it at all.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> thanks i took toilet & tub out could i duct the exhaust to the sewer where the toilet was its caped off now. thanks again


WOW! GROSS!!! This is both absolutely genius and the grossest thing I have ever heard of. I would have never thought of this, nor would I do it, so maybe that's why I never thought of it. Lol. I hope any of you, that are using this method, never get a sewage backup. Not only does your own shit come back to haunt you, but so does your neighbors. Lol. I'll bet this post gets some poeple to re-thinking thier stategy. Lol At least with the toilet still down there, there would be a little buffer from the shit your eventually going to have to put up with!


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

hengis said:


> Has anybody tried adding oxygen to the roots. Oxygen is more dangerous than CO2. The effects on growth might be more startling than CO2
> 
> In my system I use a 12V battery and RV pumps. Controlling 12V is a lot easier than 110V or 240V 555 timers are cheap. It is possible to control the system with a computer or microcontroller.
> I still have a bit of work to do both with the plants and control system.
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH Hengis!!! 12 volt systems are the way to go! 555 timer kits are soooooo easy to build too, but no one but a couple of people seems to hold much interest for this. I've heard from some that it sounds way too complicated. 

I also have been wondering about adding oxygen to the roots. I have put the clear air line in pots with dirt, after riddled it full of tiny holes, adding an air pump to force air in, and figuring it was helping ward off root rot, over-watering problems, and promoting faster growth. Air sure seemed to help, a HELL of a lot, in dirt.

I'm theorizing like this; a sealed grow tube, with a p-trap below it to let water out, but keep gases in(like a sink lets water go down but keeps sewer gases out of your house). I figure a controller and sensor would be needed for the oxygen supply, and having to find the ideal PPM range in the tube. I think we might really be on to something now! I'm going for it! As long as it isn't complicated.

P.S. I'm just fucking with you Dirt. I still love you man. Lol. ALL criticism is greatly appreciated and needed for progression of ANY system. And BTW, Awesome work with Stinks' method.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i have a septic tank


 If its filtered it might be fine, although i believe septic tanks utilize natural bateria to break down waste(rid-x,etc) This releases gas's that also help breakdown solids, I dont know if its a good idea to stir this stuff up. You better just filter and release into an area below the house.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 18, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Yeah but your plant will stretch like crazy and your yield will be crappy. If you do manage to get anything, the main stem will probably be too weak to support the buds.



...what are you talking about?


----------



## orzz (Jul 18, 2009)

usernamex said:


> ...what are you talking about?


Looks like a post in this thread from 10.05.2008.
So does Xeno420  think that it was still relevant? or necessary? or is s/him just a troll?


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Yeah but your plant will stretch like crazy and your yield will be crappy. If you do manage to get anything, the main stem will probably be too weak to support the buds.


Really. I'm also wondering what you are talking about the clones stretching from.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Stink! Where are you at? Hows are things going? Please teach us a little more of your stink wisdom, show us some bud porn, or at least let us know your alive. Maybe it's just me, but I'm wondering what happened to you. Did I miss a "I'll be away for a while" message or something?

You know what you guys and gals? I pray for all of you everyday, that everything is ok in your worlds, and that none of you get electrocuted by your line voltage pumps or anything. Be careful with that shit. That's why I like 12 volt stuff.

Everyone take care. I got to go rebuild a carb., 35 miles away, one way. It's a long drive 

BTW. I'm fixing to post a cute little Paint pic that I made up of my proposed, used auto parts aero system, and my poor little trashed, overheated Mom. I just got to figure out how to do the pic upload thing. I want to and never have. Can anyone tell me how to easily get a pic on this site? Where is the best place to upload them and all?


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 18, 2009)

jblwired said:


> WOW! GROSS!!! This is both absolutely genius and the grossest thing I have ever heard of. I would have never thought of this, nor would I do it, so maybe that's why I never thought of it. Lol. I hope any of you, that are using this method, never get a sewage backup. Not only does your own shit come back to haunt you, but so does your neighbors. Lol. I'll bet this post gets some poeple to re-thinking thier stategy. Lol At least with the toilet still down there, there would be a little buffer from the shit your eventually going to have to put up with!


man my house is 4 ft off the ground with a a sewer vent that is 2 ft off the ground the vent is 6 ich it will not back up in to my house it is made that way so u dont get sewer back up in ur house with an over flow tank so if it does back up it will go to the over flow tank befor it ever reaches the vent and if it fills the over flow tank then it would come out of the vent that is out side . it could not backup into the house unless it filled my hole yard with sewage to over 3 1/2 foot this is not city sewer


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 18, 2009)

hey stinkbuds
when its flower time do you start counting the weeks when you first put the lights on 12/12
or when they start to show there sex
thanks for any help


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> man my house is 4 ft off the ground with a a sewer vent that is 2 ft off the ground the vent is 6 ich it will not back up in to my house it is made that way so u dont get sewer back up in ur house with an over flow tank so if it does back up it will go to the over flow tank befor it ever reaches the vent and if it fills the over flow tank then it would come out of the vent that is out side . it could not backup into the house unless it filled my hole yard with sewage to over 3 1/2 foot this is not city sewer


Awesome! You got it under control! My advice is for people who don't know anything about thier house, property or sewer lines. Funny thing is, is that my shit backed up in this rental house that I live in, about once a week, for like three or four weeks, but never did it again for the 6 years I have been here. I checked all the lines and there was no blockage. Must have been a city sewer problem I figure.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 18, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> when its flower time do you start counting the weeks when you first put the lights on 12/12
> or when they start to show there sex
> thanks for any help


Howdey BigTime. I am about 95% sure that a person would start counting down the days to finish right after going to 12/12. That's what I do. Do I need corrected anyone?


----------



## GringoLoco (Jul 18, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> when its flower time do you start counting the weeks when you first put the lights on 12/12
> or when they start to show there sex
> thanks for any help


Different strains can start flowering at different times, also if you started from seed they can take longer if they aren't mature - I always start counting from when they first flower.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 18, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i have a septic tank


i use a sewer vent and it works great. i have a sealed room and vent the light heat out the sewer. no heat signature.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 18, 2009)

sdkid said:


> Guys i need some quick help on my grow room. I plan on running all the system in one room. Is that even possible? The room is 12'long,8.5'wide, and 8' tall. I plan on running HO flour for the clones(2 bulbs, the cooler white one correct?), 400MH lights for the veg, either 600HPS or 1k HPS for the flowering. I dont plan on running CO2 anytime soon yet, so is it possible to run it all in the same room?


dude you can not flower and veg in the same room period...... they have to be seperated period.


----------



## sdkid (Jul 19, 2009)

sssdad said:


> dude you can not flower and veg in the same room period...... they have to be seperated period.


Is there any reasons behind that? Answers like that does not really show nor prove anything. Give me some factual information that i cant


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 19, 2009)

sdkid said:


> Is there any reasons behind that? Answers like that does not really show nor prove anything. Give me some factual information that i cant


Photo periods are not the same. The fact is that plants in veg require 18 hours or more of light - to keep them from flowering. Flowering plants require 12 hours or less of light. Flowering plants placed in 18/6 light will revert to veg.

I have my flowering and veg plants in the same physical room of my house - but the veg and clones are in a tent. I need to hang Panda film over the tent to keep light from leaking through the zipper when the flower lights are off.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 19, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuds
> when its flower time do you start counting the weeks when you first put the lights on 12/12
> or when they start to show there sex
> thanks for any help


Ha - this is a great question! I count from when I turn the lights out. Others count when they see the first hairs - and still others start the count when all have hairs. From seed - it seems to take longer to actually start flowering than from clones. So if it takes 3 weeks to show sex, chances are, the bud will not be done in another 5. My OG indoors shows sex within a week - I like to go 9 - and I start the count when I place them in 12/12. Am I really going 8? Ha ha! Subcool says to start the count when you see the first signs of flowering - that seems to make the best sense and will likely give the most consistent results among different growers and environments.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 19, 2009)

westmich said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't really answer my question. Instructions say to set nutrients at 2000 PPM, but which scale. I am either going to be too high or too low if I am using the wrong scale.


Sorry Buddy - I misunderstood your question - and I am still not clear what you are asking - my bad, sorry! Lots of help I am, huh!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 19, 2009)

westmich said:


> Any thoughts on my PPM question - should I be using the CF or EC scale? I have plants in the veg unit for about 5 days and I started noticing patches of bronze/copper coloring on the fan leaves. Would this be from running the wrong PPM number?


OK - I just reread your post more closely... to clarify - CF and EC are just different terms for the same thing - really just where the decimal point goes. An EC reading of 2.4 ms is the same as 24 CF. 1.0 ms = 700 ppm - so 24 CF = 2.4 EC = 1680 PPM. 2000 ppm is about 2.6 EC or 26 CF. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 19, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Awesome! You got it under control! My advice is for people who don't know anything about thier house, property or sewer lines. Funny thing is, is that my shit backed up in this rental house that I live in, about once a week, for like three or four weeks, but never did it again for the 6 years I have been here. I checked all the lines and there was no blockage. Must have been a city sewer problem I figure.


thanks for the advice. i live in florida to many huricanes to have a house built on the ground. if my house was on the ground id be in trouble


----------



## 4bigg2p0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Stinkbud this is really cool, I read this in High Times, really great system. I actually made everything from the cloner to the veg-flower unit, it's really great. But I had a little trouble getting the EZ clone sprayers in the 1/2in PVC pipe, can u give me any tips if I decide to make another some day. Because guys this sysetem is really amazing. The lazy need not apply.


----------



## westmich (Jul 19, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> OK - I just reread your post more closely... to clarify - CF and EC are just different terms for the same thing - really just where the decimal point goes. An EC reading of 2.4 ms is the same as 24 CF. 1.0 ms = 700 ppm - so 24 CF = 2.4 EC = 1680 PPM. 2000 ppm is about 2.6 EC or 26 CF. Sorry for the confusion!


Thank-you so much. That was the side of the scale I was using. Glad I erred on that side and not the other otherwise they would be closer to 3000 PPM. Here is my gauge if this makes more sense; I should have posted it to start with (although it actually shows 2000 PPM to be between 28 and 32 CF).


----------



## jblwired (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome! Westmich is thinking with his dipstick. HAHahahaha. Sorry. Could not help myself. Lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 19, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Awesome! Westmich is thinking with his dipstick. HAHahahaha. Sorry. Could not help myself. Lol.


man that commercial cracks me up every time i see it


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks eveybody


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 19, 2009)

hey sdkid
i use the same room but i use 8 mill black plastic doubled up and two zippers with lots of black duct tape to make a small room for clone/veggie you have to make sure that there are no light leaks


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 19, 2009)

hey its me again
will the air intake from my ac help keep my lights cool if i hook them to the hoods 
thanks for any input


----------



## andyman (Jul 19, 2009)

hey anyone heard from stinkbud in a while?


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 19, 2009)

nop
its been awile


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah has he done a runner on us?? grace us with all this wisdom then bail!?? I'm finishing mine tonight... really hoping for a pound out of this one!! I'll let you all know how i go in a couple of days when its dry


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 19, 2009)

In one of his posts, Stink said that this is his busy time of year and wouldnt be around as much.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 19, 2009)

txhomegrown said:


> In one of his posts, Stink said that this is his busy time of year and wouldnt be around as much.


ah that old chest nut!


----------



## andyman (Jul 19, 2009)

thats what I kinda figured. He can just about set back and watch like a proud parent now. lol


----------



## andyman (Jul 19, 2009)

happy page 700 everyone. went by quick


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> happy page 700 everyone. went by quick


Oh my your right!!! I havent been committed to something or someone like this for this long ever!!! hahaha


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 19, 2009)

a bunch of us have been growing this system for awhile.....so we can answer many questions.....
i am curious about his grow with the added 3rd 1000 lighter


----------



## enterskope (Jul 19, 2009)

how much of that 150 ml of clonex do you put in the water?


----------



## boltsfan1904 (Jul 19, 2009)

I first seen stinkbuds system in High Times. Was really impressed. Then I googled it and found the longest thread Ive seen anywhere. Much respect goes out to Stinkbud!!!!! So Im running the complete system. My first harvest will be ready in a couple weeks. I used advanced nutrients in the first system, worked pretty good, plants didnt get as big as expected. Fat bubblefunk nugs everywhere though. My second flowering system was put in the room almost 3 weeks ago using the full organic nutes and omg are my plants getting big! I see a pound coming out of the second one easy! Im running 2 600w 1 mh 1 hps vented in and out from another room. sealed room with co2 and an ac unit. never gets above 78 humidity stays about 55


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 19, 2009)

Guess who is the happiest guy on the block. That's right, ME..... 
I just finished putting the second veg. unit and first flowering unit up.
Everything is doing what it is suppose to do. No Leaks!!!!! In two weeks,
the plants I have in the first veg. unit will be ready to start flowering. 
I'm so freekin excited...


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 19, 2009)

Crap. I'm not use to having anything worthy of putting pics up but here we go....

























This last one is of some nice ass bud I'm smoking..


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 19, 2009)

enterskope said:


> how much of that 150 ml of clonex do you put in the water?



All of it....


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice set up think high ! ! ! Loving the set ups you guys!


----------



## sssdad (Jul 19, 2009)

4bigg2p0 said:


> Stinkbud this is really cool, I read this in High Times, really great system. I actually made everything from the cloner to the veg-flower unit, it's really great. But I had a little trouble getting the EZ clone sprayers in the 1/2in PVC pipe, can u give me any tips if I decide to make another some day. Because guys this sysetem is really amazing. The lazy need not apply.


go to page 75 and you can print out the complete instructions


----------



## sssdad (Jul 19, 2009)

the new way to flush is fantastic. this is my 4th rotation and they have never smelled this good. cant wait for the blueberry on the next batch.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 19, 2009)

sdkid said:


> Is there any reasons behind that? Answers like that does not really show nor prove anything. Give me some factual information that i cant


i didnt really mean to be a smartass,,, but if you read the first 100 pages of this post you can answer 90% of questions you might have. this has been the most informative thing i have ever found on one subject on the internet. it is best to have a seperate room for flower and veg. any light leak when in dark period can cause many problems including hermys.


----------



## imburne (Jul 19, 2009)

http://mmjspots.com/forum/growers/leds/growpanel-pro
What I am switching to next 

I am seriously so pleased with the UFO and the two GrowPanel 45's that I must upgrade!!!


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 19, 2009)

imburne said:


> I am seriously so pleased with the UFO and the two GrowPanel 45's that I must upgrade!!!


After doing considerable research I decided to try the latest version of the UFO 90 watt LED light over my 2 veg units and clone box. 

Actually the UFO light is centered over the 2 veg units and the clone box get some spill over since they don't really need light anyways.

I have to say that 20 minutes after I had the light hung, all of the plants had started turning to face that thing. 

A few days later now and I can attest that this thing really pumps veg into those little plants!

While I believe that this may be the way to go for VEG, results are indicating that they just don't have the punch for serious flowering volume.

The one i found had red, 2 wavelengths of blue and 10 white LED's.

Dropped the temps significantly in the veg tent as well vs the ducted 400w MH. 

I'm sold on these UFO's for VEG to this point... but time will tell.


----------



## GanjaAL (Jul 20, 2009)

has anyone compared these yet???? LED vs HPS?

Yeild wise I mean. I am all for them but most people are woried about cost/yield ratio with the SB system of course.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> I'm finishing mine tonight... really hoping for a pound out of this one!! I'll let you all know how i go in a couple of days when its dry


Nice, Matty - let's see some pics just before the chop! Way to go, Bra!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm vegging with the led UFO now. Not sure about flowering yield though
I'll b doing a real test this fall
comparing a 600 hps to a new 5-band 350 led
if they yield the same I might be starting to switch one out at a time


----------



## Shrike (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey StinkBuddies,

WOW...now we're up to 700 pages and 7,000 posts! As usual, I update the forum PDF that I have created for you guys every 100 pages. So, if you're new to this forum, this is a great way to catch up on all the information (it's searchable by keywords). Or, if you're paranoid like me about losing all this fantastic info if the site goes south permanately, this is the way to hang on to it all in a safe place. Get the latest PDF...hot off the presses...Here...or in my sig.


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jul 20, 2009)

WAY TO GO! 

So from here on every redundant question on this thread shall be answered as follows:
"GO TO PAGE 701, POST 7007. DOWNLOAD PDF"


----------



## BaliShag (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking of doing the Stinkbud system but modifying it slightly. I plan on having 2 separate stealth grow cabinets. I would have no clone box separate. But instead start the cloning in the veg box and just keep it all the way till it is ready to be in the flower room. So only a two stage SOG, Clone/Veg than Flower. I would also have to modify the Aero NFT system to have the rez under neath the plants instead of being to side. Do you guys see any problems in any of this?

What stands out to me is the long veg time including cloning to match flowering. Somewhere 8 to 9 weeks. Will my plants get to big to support the veg container?

Also, Since I am doing an enclosed stealth grow I am concerned about rez temps on the flower side under a 400HPS light. I was thinking of installing fans in the actual rez container to blow air across the rez. Do you see any problems with that also?


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 20, 2009)

i keep my room between 78 and 85 and have had no issues..........


----------



## andyman (Jul 20, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey StinkBuddies,
> 
> WOW...now we're up to 700 pages and 7,000 posts! As usual, I update the forum PDF that I have created for you guys every 100 pages. So, if you're new to this forum, this is a great way to catch up on all the information (it's searchable by keywords). Or, if you're paranoid like me about losing all this fantastic info if the site goes south permanately, this is the way to hang on to it all in a safe place. Get the latest PDF...hot off the presses...Here...or in my sig.


thanks a million bro, I too worry about this site (or my grow bible, as I call it). getting shut off for some odd reason. At least this way I can refer back to it when dif problems may arise. I think Ive read this thread allmost 2x now. I swear I find somethin new that I missed everytime I look back. That or its my pottimers.


----------



## cackpircings (Jul 20, 2009)

LED= waste of time, for a couple different reasons. One is they dont have what it takes to create a strong plant, and two they are way over priced, and people shouldnt worry about what a 1000 watt light is going to cost to run. The bill isnt going to be astronomical because of one light, and if you just sold an oz of your stuff a month that would cover the bill and then some.


----------



## andyman (Jul 20, 2009)

you got heat to deal with too though. I agree that first generation led's are a waste, but from experience of using them (good ones) I will be switching as price comes down. The first few types made didnt work for shit. 

But they do make more of a usiable light spectrum for plants.

to each his/her own. to each there own.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 20, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> LED= waste of time, for a couple different reasons.


I agree for flowering with LED, it does not have the punch. 

However I am seeing significant benefit for Vegetative Growth: 
*Strong seedling growth with tight internode spacing
*Less room Heat
*Better ability to punch up humidity in veg cabinet due to less required venting.
UFO 90 watt cost less than 4x4ft t5 florescent
*Cool purple mood light.
*No bulb replacment

Not useless I don't think, but they have their use. Covers 2 veg units nicely.


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys!!! Started last night finishing my lovely girls... here's some eye candy for ya's!!!

Oh and i owe it all to you guys!!!


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice looking buds, matty. Keep up the great work. Did I mention that I love bud porn!!!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Hey guys!!! Started last night finishing my lovely girls... here's some eye candy for ya's!!!
> 
> Oh and i owe it all to you guys!!!


U da Man! You treated 'em right, they look great. Tasty!

Another successful Stink mission - inspiring!


----------



## istari (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, stinks, from others who may have some degree of interest and experience in this area, you have done an exceptional job. Thanks!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

andyman said:


> you got heat to deal with too though. I agree that first generation led's are a waste, but from experience of using them (good ones) I will be switching as price comes down. The first few types made didnt work for shit.
> 
> But they do make more of a usiable light spectrum for plants.
> 
> to each his/her own. to each there own.


Have you guys seen the Lumigrow? It looks so cool to me - the LED I want to start with. They were close to 2K upon release, and then down to $1600, and now I see they have dialed it in a bit more and they sent me a supposed 'special' via email for $1299. Anyway, I would love to get some feedback from those of you actually using LED lighting.


----------



## openhorizon (Jul 20, 2009)

To Stinkbud and all his disciples (Dirt, Lion, Aero, SOG, Dago, Andy, Robot, TX, TH, Matty, Shrike and any others I may have missed, (like the Gypsy guy who made things interesting)...lol

I want to thank each and everyone of you for you contributions to this thread. I just capped off almost two months of gardening research, over the past 2 weeks, reading this entire thread. All I can say is WOW! When I started my research, I was so confused by all the different options. After reading this thread, there is NO question which system I will be implementing.

The climate on this thread is amazing. I feel like I know some of you already by reading your posts. I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you more.

Grow room construction begins tomorrow as I await my patient card from the state.

Thanks again especially to Stinkbud for starting this thread and the disciples that keep it alive. Will post progress soon.

Peace


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 20, 2009)

ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt
knew it was a great yield.......but wow
it was too heavy for my small micro scale so i got my bakers scale (since im unemployed i figured i wouldnt need it at a job i dont have lol)
its 1 pound and 6 ounces.....22 oz taken off of half of a 600 hps or 300 used hps watts ...i have 2 stinkbud systems under each 600 hps...16-20 or 8-10 each unit
wow.........620 grams off of 300 watts is almost 2.06 grams per watt....
holy shit
pics of some of the biggest buds//////up close pics///////box of buds////scale pics---before and after
enjoy and tell me what u think of my transformation from coco at .3 grams per watt to .4 dwc to 2.0 aero + botanicare nutes + co2 and romulus genetics
these are 10 + weeks of 12/12


----------



## robotninja (Jul 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt


Holy crap that's a nice yield! Romulan is a good yielder eh? Not a bad smoke either, had some few weeks back, very smooth in taste and high was top notch.

You in the SD area by chance?

Was this your first run with co2? Amazing man... got me pumped about going co2!


----------



## mattykyp (Jul 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt


Holiy crap!!! thats awesome! I hope mine ends up around that!!!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 20, 2009)

So do you think these veg'ers are ready for the flower room, or should I hold off another week?

Also, Any one have any thoughts on the tipping issue I am having? (second pic)


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 20, 2009)

I forgot to ask. I have enormous root balls at the end of my roots from resting inside the veg unit. Any suggestions on how to get them out? Can I just cut the big ball off? What about squeezing it to try to fit it through when I move to bloom room?

Any thoughts appreciated... Previous fellow said "just trim it bro" but I wanted to be sure that "trimming" is the correct thing in this specific case, as when I check SB's pics, his roots never seem to be this bulky in veg unit https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=20572 for instance


----------



## andyman (Jul 20, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> I forgot to ask. I have enormous root balls at the end of my roots from resting inside the veg unit. Any suggestions on how to get them out? Can I just cut the big ball off? What about squeezing it to try to fit it through when I move to bloom room?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated... Previous fellow said "just trim it bro" but I wanted to be sure that "trimming" is the correct thing in this specific case, as when I check SB's pics, his roots never seem to be this bulky in veg unit https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=20572 for instance


just squeeze it. I did when I left mine flower in the double tote veggers I mod.ed


----------



## andyman (Jul 20, 2009)

mattykyp said:


> Hey guys!!! Started last night finishing my lovely girls... here's some eye candy for ya's!!!
> 
> Oh and i owe it all to you guys!!!


wow looks great. awsome


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 20, 2009)

To all you newcomers..welcome aboard the Stink revolution! 

You guys with the pics are blowing away every other grow method out there.

Heres some bud porn too! This harvest is going to be insane! the colas are so big they are laying down all over the place. Ive had to tie them up and lay them over..etc, etc.. good thing i only have 5 days to flush before there done.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 20, 2009)

Neast Ohio area
Romulus is dreamgoddess X romulan
it's my fourth run with co2
I averaged .75 grams per oz without
15 oz 12.5 12.5 and 22 my last 4 runs with co2
this last one I went with 4 monster plants perpost. I like 5. Medium or 4 large more than 7


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> So do you think these veg'ers are ready for the flower room, or should I hold off another week?
> 
> Also, Any one have any thoughts on the tipping issue I am having? (second pic)


IMHO - More than ready! Once in the flower rack, the tipping issue will be a non-issue!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt
> knew it was a great yield.......but wow
> it was too heavy for my small micro scale so i got my bakers scale (since im unemployed i figured i wouldnt need it at a job i dont have lol)
> its 1 pound and 6 ounces.....22 oz taken off of half of a 600 hps or 300 used hps watts ...i have 2 stinkbud systems under each 600 hps...16-20 or 8-10 each unit
> ...


Nice! What a haul! Good job!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> To all you newcomers..welcome aboard the Stink revolution!
> 
> You guys with the pics are blowing away every other grow method out there.
> 
> Heres some bud porn too! This harvest is going to be insane! the colas are so big they are laying down all over the place. Ive had to tie them up and lay them over..etc, etc.. good thing i only have 5 days to flush before there done.


Yeah, Dirt! That Cheez looks tasty - and abundant!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 20, 2009)

openhorizon said:


> To Stinkbud and all his disciples (Dirt, Lion, Aero, SOG, Dago, Andy, Robot, TX, TH, Matty, Shrike and any others I may have missed, (like the Gypsy guy who made things interesting)...lol
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone of you for you contributions to this thread. I just capped off almost two months of gardening research, over the past 2 weeks, reading this entire thread. All I can say is WOW! When I started my research, I was so confused by all the different options. After reading this thread, there is NO question which system I will be implementing.
> 
> ...


There's always room for one more! I look forward to seeing your grow room develop and your Stinkers flourish!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 20, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt
> knew it was a great yield.......but wow
> it was too heavy for my small micro scale so i got my bakers scale (since im unemployed i figured i wouldnt need it at a job i dont have lol)
> its 1 pound and 6 ounces.....22 oz taken off of half of a 600 hps or 300 used hps watts ...i have 2 stinkbud systems under each 600 hps...16-20 or 8-10 each unit
> ...


Dago you rock!! What a haul. You nailed this grow on the head. That romulus looks dank. We will be expecting a smoke report from you.

Dirt what can I say, you've done it again. Great looking grow.


----------



## ChaosBuds (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey most intresting set up im going to attempt to try this one and i was wondering if u could send me the schematics for the frame and a materials listings if you could it would be of great help


----------



## openhorizon (Jul 21, 2009)

ChaosBuds said:


> Hey most intresting set up im going to attempt to try this one and i was wondering if u could send me the schematics for the frame and a materials listings if you could it would be of great help


Check page 75 Chaos, it has it all. I just finished reading the thread.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jul 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> To all you newcomers..welcome aboard the Stink revolution!
> 
> You guys with the pics are blowing away every other grow method out there.
> 
> Heres some bud porn too! This harvest is going to be insane! the colas are so big they are laying down all over the place. Ive had to tie them up and lay them over..etc, etc.. good thing i only have 5 days to flush before there done.



The system is good, but no stinkbud's system does not blow every system away. I have 3 600 watts on a light mover with 25 buckets DWC and i yielded 5 LB off Master Kush from Nirvana.

Stinkbud is the most simple system out there for a new grower though! I started out with it. yield 14 oz each unit without Co2 and with 600watt HPS only. 

So you can compare. Each unit needs 1 600watt for 1 pound avg. So 3 lights = 3 Pounds. You also dont have to worry about a sprayer clogging or the pump failing.

I have 25 buckets with 3 600watts and i get 5 lb. So you see? DWC is better than small aeroponic set up.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jul 21, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok this last harvest was a great one.......no doubt
> knew it was a great yield.......but wow
> it was too heavy for my small micro scale so i got my bakers scale (since im unemployed i figured i wouldnt need it at a job i dont have lol)
> its 1 pound and 6 ounces.....22 oz taken off of half of a 600 hps or 300 used hps watts ...i have 2 stinkbud systems under each 600 hps...16-20 or 8-10 each unit
> ...



So you got 1 pound and 6 ounches from 1 system? or 2 system?


----------



## KP2 (Jul 21, 2009)

you rok dago! thanks for the link!


----------



## westmich (Jul 21, 2009)

openhorizon said:


> Check page 75 Chaos, it has it all. I just finished reading the thread.


Check just a few pages back for an updated PDF.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 21, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey StinkBuddies,
> 
> WOW...now we're up to 700 pages and 7,000 posts! As usual, I update the forum PDF that I have created for you guys every 100 pages. So, if you're new to this forum, this is a great way to catch up on all the information (it's searchable by keywords). Or, if you're paranoid like me about losing all this fantastic info if the site goes south permanately, this is the way to hang on to it all in a safe place. Get the latest PDF...hot off the presses...Here...or in my sig.


Thank you very much. Got it.


----------



## Yow (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a good design but, It has a major drawback:

- AC Power. If you lose power, you have minutes to deal with how to feed/water your plants. They will die quickly.
With Ebb and Flow systems you have plenty of time and can hand feed. Murphys law says this will occur.

UPS systems die quickly trying to fire up those timers and pumps every 5 minutes so, that is not practical.
Generators? No thanks. That's for huge commercial grows.

Flood trays and tanks. Simple. Many plants in 4 inch pots moving from Prop-Clone to Veg to Flower areas and time zones.
Use Co2 and stay on PH and PPM readings and you'll be great. Three areas, Three time zones with the CO2 in Veg and Flower areas.

If possible, 3 homeboxes and 1ea 2 ft HO rig, 1 400 LED from haightsolidstate.com for Veg and their 800 for flowering.

Yow.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 21, 2009)

Yow said:


> This is a good design but, It has a major drawback:
> 
> - AC Power. If you lose power, you have minutes to deal with how to feed/water your plants. They will die quickly.
> With Ebb and Flow systems you have plenty of time and can hand feed. Murphys law says this will occur.
> ...


Yeah - power is critical. You actually have quite a bit of time should a pump fail or the power go out... once the root mat is formed, it can hold water for quite some time. I have mistakenly left my pumps off for a couple hours with little more than a little wilting - they all came back. One of our Stink flush methods actually cuts the water off for 12 hours before filling and final flushing with Sweet. To keep the system alive while the pumps are not working - simply raise the front up so water is retained in the post. You can hand water down the end of the fence post until power returns or the pump can be replaced. Even easier than hand watering your ebb and flow should pumps fail.

I consider myself lucky - as I have yet to have a pump fail in production. I even had to evacuate my house for a week due to fire - and still got in a healthy harvest with power outages, etc. We take the risk in this system as the returns for growing with this method are excellent. Your ebb and flow is certainly a safer way to go!

If you are really worried about pump failure and still want to go aero: Use two pumps on two different cycle timers. Set both to water 1 on 10 off. Start the second pump 5 minutes after the first pump. The pumps will alternate irrigation duty producing the desired 1/5 cycle. Should one pump fail, 1 on / 10 off will work until the second pump can be repaired or replaced.

And we never have to clean hydroton! I ebb and flow too - but I hate rinsing and cleaning hydroton!

All systems have disadvantages... My buddy who only grows in pots with soil, thinks the ebb and flow is too reliant upon electricity! He thinks my Aero room is downright crazy!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 21, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> The system is good, but no stinkbud's system does not blow every system away. I have 3 600 watts on a light mover with 25 buckets DWC and i yielded 5 LB off Master Kush from Nirvana.
> 
> Stinkbud is the most simple system out there for a new grower though! I started out with it. yield 14 oz each unit without Co2 and with 600watt HPS only.
> 
> ...


Nice - let's see some pictures!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 21, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> So you got 1 pound and 6 ounches from 1 system? or 2 system?


 .
i have 2 systems under each 600 hps in a 4 x 4 area
this was one system so i consider it 300 hps used.....
lets be honest though.....im still new to growing this system
with co2 i have had 15///12.5///12.5///22 oz my last 4 runs
ill be harvesting 2 more systems in 3 weeks with different strains and i will see how much i can yield 
i think it will take a year to totally tweak my system with the best genetics since the system and nutes are perfect
might like to experiment with the new 5 band led 350 watters this fall


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 21, 2009)

i like this system since u need to buy nutes anyway and this way i never need to touch medium again....and never buy it expect for my greenhouse grow


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 21, 2009)

dagobaker
stink has three systems under three 1000watters
and your saying you have two systems under two 600watters is this right?????????
oh yea nice harvest


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 21, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> dagobaker
> stink has three systems under three 1000watters
> and your saying you have two systems under two 600watters is this right?????????
> oh yea nice harvest


.
here is a pic of one of my 600 hps with 2 units under them
(dont mind the bud in the middle..i was finishing some hempy 1 gallon plants before the new plants took off...free light lol)
i yielded 22 oz from 1/2 of what u see
if i keep up with this unit u see there is no reason i cant yield 40 oz total from it
this unit is about 2 weeks into 12/12....see the plants starting to flower
my romulus is about a 10 weeker
ps.....ive raised the light about 8 inches since i took this......damn things grow like crazy when u give the veg nutes for the first 2 weeks
greatest system on earth


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 21, 2009)

ive always learned that light equals bud...........but..........at what point is that overkill?.........i dont think u need a 1000 watter for each stink bud system...its 4 foot long and 2 to 3 foot wide with the growth......
a 1000 hps will easily light a 5 by 5 but in reality a 6 by 6 area.......i dont have mine air cooled......so i could not do that
i have 6 stink bud flower and 2 veg units (still building) being used as sog flowering units under 2600 hps watts.......and i think its enough
i was curious about stinks yield from the 2000 watts to the 3000 watts......i know he said the bottom buds were much fatter


----------



## Donk (Jul 21, 2009)

To fit my room I am gonna make 3 units with 3 rails 42 inchs long with 6 sites per rail. What size pump should I use? Will the 396gph pump still be fine cause there will be 18 ez clone sprayers vs the 14 in the orginal design. 

Been trying to read through to see if someone else has done already but only at page 100 so far. 

Got the Veg Unit up and running for a week now and I love it.


----------



## Donk (Jul 21, 2009)

almost forgot the pic of my Cinderella's who had the Coco rinsed from there roots and then into the veg unit


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 22, 2009)

Donk said:


> To fit my room I am gonna make 3 units with 3 rails 42 inchs long with 6 sites per rail. What size pump should I use? Will the 396gph pump still be fine cause there will be 18 ez clone sprayers vs the 14 in the orginal design. ]
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how many gpm are needed for each sprayer, because I plan to build this system with 3 rails and 9 sites a rail for a total of 30 sprayers. I believe I can go to a bigger pump because the res I plan to use
> ...


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ive always learned that light equals bud...........but..........at what point is that overkill?.........i dont think u need a 1000 watter for each stink bud system...its 4 foot long and 2 to 3 foot wide with the growth......
> a 1000 hps will easily light a 5 by 5 but in reality a 6 by 6 area.......i dont have mine air cooled......so i could not do that
> i have 6 stink bud flower and 2 veg units (still building) being used as sog flowering units under 2600 hps watts.......and i think its enough
> i was curious about stinks yield from the 2000 watts to the 3000 watts......i know he said the bottom buds were much fatter


I agree with you 1000 seems like alot for a stink sized system but I believe that it would also spread light on to the plants in the systems next to it.

For my system I am making my rails longer and my in between spacing a little farther a part, plus I plan on mounting my 1000's on light rails.

These are just some ideas I've put together from reading this thread and SOG's insano grow.

Mad Props to you guys Stink and SOG F-ing rule

Please give me your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Donk said:
> 
> 
> > To fit my room I am gonna make 3 units with 3 rails 42 inchs long with 6 sites per rail. What size pump should I use? Will the 396gph pump still be fine cause there will be 18 ez clone sprayers vs the 14 in the orginal design. ]
> ...


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> To all you newcomers..welcome aboard the Stink revolution!
> 
> You guys with the pics are blowing away every other grow method out there.
> 
> Heres some bud porn too! This harvest is going to be insane! the colas are so big they are laying down all over the place. Ive had to tie them up and lay them over..etc, etc.. good thing i only have 5 days to flush before there done.


looks good dirthawker
What strain is that? looks pretty sativa


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jul 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> .
> here is a pic of one of my 600 hps with 2 units under them
> (dont mind the bud in the middle..i was finishing some hempy 1 gallon plants before the new plants took off...free light lol)
> i yielded 22 oz from 1/2 of what u see
> ...



very efficient, but if your total harvest from both system is 22oz you cant say you only used 300watts unless one of the system yielded 22oz itself. 
anyways thats still very good maybe you should upgrade to a 1000watt hps and compare the results


My Pros for this system

-Extremely fast growth rate.
-Inexpensive
-Less water used compared to other systems
-Root Rot disease free

My Cons
-Sprayers can get clogged and your plants can suffer major stress or even death
-Relies too much on the water pump.
-Takes up too much room so you cant put a lot of them in 1 normal size bedroom
-does not have a lot of room for plants to get big
-Avg 1-2oz per plant

My DWC 5 buckets avg 3-5 oz each bucket. And i can fit 25 buckets in 10x10 room


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 22, 2009)

I realize this post not about the Stink system... It could be an important step for many in the Stinkbud Revolution... So I am posting this poll
The poll is open until tomorrow... Yes is currently winning at 94% 


http://twtpoll.com/r/0hqfpm

Send a message people!
https://www.rollitup.org/%3Cscript%20src=


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

Donk said:


> To fit my room I am gonna make 3 units with 3 rails 42 inchs long with 6 sites per rail. What size pump should I use? Will the 396gph pump still be fine cause there will be 18 ez clone sprayers vs the 14 in the orginal design.
> 
> Been trying to read through to see if someone else has done already but only at page 100 so far.
> 
> Got the Veg Unit up and running for a week now and I love it.


 .
ur making 3 units with 3 rails each.....
so total of 9 - 4 foot rails?
i use a 396 pump for every 2 rails...but i started putting 10 misters in each rail
i would go with the bigger pump...600(not sure what it was exact) u want more power if possible......i like overkill so there is more spraying and less chance of clogging
im currenly building a 3 rail 6 foot each post system.....using the 600+ pump
i think 3 600 hps would be a great idea too


----------



## imburne (Jul 22, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower why do you keep posting on dwc? We all know where to look for that info and this topic isn't for that. Keep on track people! Improving the Stinkbud system or stfu! Respectfully.

Now here is a nice solution to ripping apart a mini fridge.. Much cleaner.. I was thinking of making one last night but for the price... Might as well just buy one.. I am using the smaller res though.. 

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~chillers_coolworks_iceprobe.html

$100 bucks..


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> very efficient, but if your total harvest from both system is 22oz you cant say you only used 300watts unless one of the system yielded 22oz itself.
> anyways thats still very good maybe you should upgrade to a 1000watt hps and compare the results
> 
> 
> ...


 ...
what the hell is this guy talking about
?
i have a perpetual grow going
i normally harvest only 1 system at a time unless they finish at the same time and then i add 2
my 22 oz was from 1/2 of the 600 hps light
OK?>>>>>>>>>>>::LLL>>????????????
the one i took the pic of was started at the same time and is doing amazingly well
i would think that if all goes well the massive buds ill get COULD be 40 oz total or 20 oz off of each unit ok?
do i need to explain myself more?
i range from 12.5 to 22 oz so i dont have it tweaked quite yet......once i get the genetics worked out (like stink buds...he was getting 16 and then after picking his best strains he got 27) 
if i can get 20 oz or more off of a 1/2 of a 600 hps or 300 used hps how can i do any better?......ive grown dwc and its not as good as this system
i harvested 8 plants using half my 4 x 4 area so thats 300 watts and yielded 22oz or just under 3 oz per plant
i got 2.06 grams per watt......and didnt have to mess with any medium at all
just test the unit every 3 days after adding more phed water and adjust with the stinkbud botanicare coctail..very easy btw and smells great


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

one thing to consider......im still a noob grower too.......still trying different strains and deciding which are best
this system will get the best out of any strain u can imagine......im growing 7 different strains through the aero and they are performing great
if u like dwc......great do it
i actually have 5 dwc units inbetween my 4 aero units since i have some unused space.....ill find out the difference in about 7 weeks about the yield difference
there are growers i assume that can do much better than me with this unit or others.......but.........how many people in the cannabis would complain about yielding 2.06 grams per watt used?.........not many
i always thought 1 gram per watt was the best anyone could do.....now i know i can hit 2 if im perfect


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Please do the math.
the eco 396 draws 0.3W, so with a 1050 battery back up, see attachment for run time chart

http://www.tripplite.com/shared/techdoc/Runtime-Chart/SMART1050SLT.pdf All runtime values are in minutes. 

So one could run, lets say 5 pumps for a total of 1.5 W with the given 1 up, 5 down schedule, in excess of 1600 minutes, which is how many WEEKS??????
Lighting is a different issue, but not nearly as immediate. Nor is dealing with malfunctioning pumps......
The magic words here are "triple redudancy"
Regarding the overall system, consider this: high performance requires hi maintenance. It's not for everyone.


----------



## deeweromekoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Yow said:


> This is a good design but, It has a major drawback:
> 
> - AC Power. If you lose power, you have minutes to deal with how to feed/water your plants. They will die quickly.
> With Ebb and Flow systems you have plenty of time and can hand feed. Murphys law says this will occur.
> ...


OOps previous post in response to this.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 22, 2009)

newhiddengrower said:


> the system is good, but no stinkbud's system does not blow every system away. I have 3 600 watts on a light mover with 25 buckets dwc and i yielded 5 lb off master kush from nirvana.
> 
> Stinkbud is the most simple system out there for a new grower though! I started out with it. Yield 14 oz each unit without co2 and with 600watt hps only.
> 
> ...


so your still flowering for what 10 weeks? Or more? I just pulled 2lbs off 15 plants and have 21 more ready in 3-4 weeks. So in 8 weeks i should have what u have in 10-12 weeks. What i am saying is if you are flowering your complete system you have to wait every 10-12 weeks and you get 5lbs. With this system i pull the same amount in the same time with smaller plants. And who wants to trim 5lbs at a time 2lbs takes long enough.


----------



## irnameless (Jul 22, 2009)

hey stink,
wow...impressive...hey was wondering..am setting up a room...any chance of getting...plans for how to build your 3 separate Aero/NFT flower systems?...i have the room...with perfect temp...have 1 hps 1000 and 1 90 wat ufo...also cloning plans...thanks so much


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 22, 2009)

page 75. read the post and you answer your own questions


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 22, 2009)

irnameless said:


> hey stink,
> wow...impressive...hey was wondering..am setting up a room...any chance of getting...plans for how to build your 3 separate Aero/NFT flower systems?...i have the room...with perfect temp...have 1 hps 1000 and 1 90 wat ufo...also cloning plans...thanks so much


answer above


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

deeweromekoms said:


> Please do the math.
> the eco 396 draws 0.3W, so with a 1050 battery back up, see attachment for run time chart
> 
> http://www.tripplite.com/shared/techdoc/Runtime-Chart/SMART1050SLT.pdf All runtime values are in minutes.
> ...


I belive thats after started .3w
I cant remember amp/watts how that works but there are initial start up amps drawn more than after there running. I still think that they dont use much but you might want to figure this into your calculation for the ups.
just my 2pennys


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

what size of ups will i need for 8 of those 396 pumps...and how many for 10?....biggest they sell?
right now im kinda going without


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

Im not sure, I havent looked into them yet cause funds are low rt now. Sorry I couldnt help


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

probbly the biggest you can afford. Thats something that wouldnt hurt if you overkilled.== bigger is better lol


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Im going to see if we can get a stinkbud sub forum... that way we could build threads under the sub forum and make things easier to find or discuss. A 7000 post thread, while awesome in stature, is really not very efficient.

Anybody have an issue with this ?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 22, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Im going to see if we can get a stinkbud sub forum... that way we could build threads under the sub forum and make things easier to find or discuss. A 7000 post thread, while awesome in stature, is really not very efficient.
> 
> Anybody have an issue with this ?


Great Idea to be honest. This way we could have FAQ's So as new people come along and ask for help it make it much easier then saying page 75 lol. . 

Great Idea!!!


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 22, 2009)

imburne said:


> Now here is a nice solution to ripping apart a mini fridge.. Much cleaner.. I was thinking of making one last night but for the price... Might as well just buy one.. I am using the smaller res though..
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~chillers_coolworks_iceprobe.html
> 
> $100 bucks..


I was considering these to keep res temps down. The issue that was keeping me from going forward on this was the large hole through the reservoir required to mount it.

If we can get a tight seal on a thin walled rubbermaid then it might work out nicely. 

I looked at the manufactures web site too... Not sure if the drop in temps on 15 gallons would be more than 5-6 degrees. But that would be enough for me.

*Typical Temperature Pulldown (°F)* 
Chillers=1
10gal 20gal 40gal 
6-8ºF 3-4ºF 1-2ºF 

Maybe mounting high on the reservoir would minimize leakage if one were to happen.

More info is on this page regarding these chillers:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~chillers_coolworks_iceprobe_information.html






If you do it be sure to post an update !!


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 22, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> 3 rails and 9 sites a rail for a total of 30 sprayers
> Thanks


You would be using 27 sprayers. There is no sprayer between the last plant and the pump end on each rail.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 22, 2009)

STINK, what was YOUR total cost for all equip/materials? (minus contruction tools/time) that would be VERY hellpful in the setup guide. thanks. i'm sure it'll take quite some time for all that adding and multiplying lol.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have only 1 clone 1 veg and 1 flower set up now and i use the same cycle timer for clone and veg. Can i use 1 for all three flowers or run each independently.


----------



## andyman (Jul 22, 2009)

you can run them off the same timer but I wouldnt run more than 3 pumps per timer, unless its a heavy duty timer. Just run an extention cord from your timer to the flower room so there not in the same light hr's (veg, clone, 18-6 vs flower 12-12)


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am in Western Montana and our climate is considered "high mountain desert", so needless to say our humidity is LOW. I put a hygrometer in my veg room 3 days ago and let it acclimate and it is reading 12% humidity. ObviouslyI am using SB system, or I wouldn't be posting here 

I have been having some rust spots on my plants, some thing calcium def. could be mag. def. causing cal. def.

I just read somewhere on the w3 about excessively low humidity causing the foliage to use their nutrients faster then they should causing a mag. def. that can lead to cal. def.

Does that jive to you all? Should i go out tomorrow and get a humidifier, I think that since all the water/moisture is sealed for the most part with the SB systems, there is no moisture saturation occurring from the reservoirs in the veg & clone or bloom room so that isnt helping my moisture levels at all.

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm running 6 pumps off of an outdoor wallyworld 10$ timer
15 on 15 off


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 22, 2009)

It costs 60$ for a cloner
costs 85$ for a veg unit
costs 100$ for a veg unit using tough boxes ie bigger
costs 90$ for flowering unit


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ...
> what the hell is this guy talking about
> ?
> i have a perpetual grow going
> ...



You go Dago. 
Lot of pests come in dirt. and I guess in threads too. LOL


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 22, 2009)

i just dont like the taste or bud structure of hydro, nice grow though +rep


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 22, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> I put a hygrometer in my veg room 3 days ago and let it acclimate and it is reading 12% humidity.
> Should i go out tomorrow and get a humidifier, Anyone?


Holy Crap, I though we were dry here at 25%...

Jorge Cervantes and others point to a much higher humidity requirement for veg and especially clone. Recommendation is from 60% to 90% I think. I can look it up if you need, but the requirement is much higher than what you are running.

I run 2 veg units and 1 clone unit in a 4x4x6 tent, also in a very dry locale. I got a $35 dollar humidifier at the drug store and run it 24/7 into the veg/clone area. That keeps the RH somewhere between 65% and 85% depending on ambient conditions. 

To regulate the volume of humidity coming out of the thing, I McGivered the output into a piece of 1/2" PVC with a valve to increase or decrease the output.

I can take and post a pic if you would like.

Hope that helps...


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 23, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Holy Crap, I though we were dry here at 25%...
> 
> Jorge Cervantes and others point to a much higher humidity requirement for veg and especially clone. Recommendation is from 60% to 90% I think. I can look it up if you need, but the requirement is much higher than what you are running.
> 
> ...


Please do post a pic, I would appreciate it greatly!

PS - When we moved to MT 5 years ago, it took my body 2 years of cracked fingers, bloody noses, etc, before I acclimated to the dryness. I still get cracked hands easily if I work outside, especially if working wtih wood, it just sucks the moisture right out of my hands it is so dry.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## want2help (Jul 23, 2009)

my bddy has had the system going on for a while now the buds are huge, sweet island skunk useing stinks feeding regimin, i dont think the problem lies in his plants or genetics or feeding im curious as to if any of you or even stink, have you had sprayers get clogged by roots growing around them or is there somthin else goin on here, all the plants were looking great, now all of a sudden the are two of them that are acting like they were grown in soil an they havent been watered. you know all leaves hanging down lifless heavy buds are now falling over instead of standing up like they were, all of the other plants look gr8. i looked it the posts for him an the sprayers were working, massive root systems so i belived they are blocking sprayers or somthing anyone else ever have this? oh the only thing different than stinks is i put some bloombastic in there but they seemd to love it. sorry for the long post but i feel i need to add this info 3 systems 3 600 watters ppm in system screwing up is 1280 ph 5.9 temps 88-89 day 60-65 an night no co2 but its well vented. oh an another difference is im using the 31 gal. res. any help is appreciated greatly thanx.


----------



## want2help (Jul 23, 2009)

ok found it Page 602 STINK YOU post about "even I have problems" Did you ever figure out wat the deal was? That is the exact problem an they are threatening 5 more monsters I guess, if i cut em flush an rerun with hygrozyme i should be str8 right? oh yea im using tap water that comes out at 281ppm is this bad? I havent been adding the cal mag cuz i read that i shouldnt if my tapwater is bad, should i invest in the 300 dollar machine i seen on the net? or can i keep running tap water? thanx for everything if i need to post pix i can.


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 23, 2009)

want2help said:


> ok found it Page 602 STINK YOU post about "even I have problems" Did you ever figure out wat the deal was? That is the exact problem an they are threatening 5 more monsters I guess, if i cut em flush an rerun with hygrozyme i should be str8 right? oh yea im using tap water that comes out at 281ppm is this bad? I havent been adding the cal mag cuz i read that i shouldnt if my tapwater is bad, should i invest in the 300 dollar machine i seen on the net? or can i keep running tap water? thanx for everything if i need to post pix i can.


From what I under stand anything over 200PPM is bad. $300 is awful high for an RO try this link. They have 100 gals for $170.

Good Luck. 

http://www.horticulturesource.com/index.php?cPath=30&sort=1d&filter_id=77&osCsid=127fc52215245836096b4ece43dac4b8


----------



## andyman (Jul 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I'm running 6 pumps off of an outdoor wallyworld 10$ timer
> 15 on 15 off


I did that for a while, it worked fine, but I think it improved when I switched to the 1 on 6 off im runnin now


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 23, 2009)

andyman said:


> I did that for a while, it worked fine, but I think it improved when I switched to the 1 on 6 off im runnin now


Never once did I clog a sprayer or have a plant just total die in sticks system. Its really hard and rare for a sprayer to get clogged. It root would have to grow into the hole inorder to really clog it. If roots surround it then its fine. Also remember that the water drains down the post so its getting water must be something else. 

My ppm on my tap is 131, some of the best in the country. I add everything that stink has said to use. Looking into the bushmaster with this system. Anyone use it yet?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 23, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> Hi all, I am in Western Montana and our climate is considered "high mountain desert", so needless to say our humidity is LOW. I put a hygrometer in my veg room 3 days ago and let it acclimate and it is reading 12% humidity. ObviouslyI am using SB system, or I wouldn't be posting here
> 
> I have been having some rust spots on my plants, some thing calcium def. could be mag. def. causing cal. def.
> 
> ...


When you have really low humidity the plants go through more water and end up slowing the growth down. Get a cool humidifier one use for kids this will help keep temps down along with giving your your humidity that you need. Trying running it on a timer say 15/15min until you get to about 50%. When you start having more plants the RH in the room will raise along with the house RH too


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> When you have really low humidity the plants go through more water and end up slowing the growth down. Get a cool humidifier one use for kids this will help keep temps down along with giving your your humidity that you need. Trying running it on a timer say 15/15min until you get to about 50%. When you start having more plants the RH in the room will raise along with the house RH too


Excellent I will do just that. Thanks!


----------



## mntnvew (Jul 23, 2009)

I need a CHEAP PPM meter that goes above 2000 PPM for my bloom room until I can afford a continuous monitoring one.

Any suggestions on a CHEAP one that will work for 6 months to a year?

Take it lite!


----------



## westmich (Jul 23, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> I need a CHEAP PPM meter that goes above 2000 PPM for my bloom room until I can afford a continuous monitoring one.
> 
> Any suggestions on a CHEAP one that will work for 6 months to a year?
> 
> Take it lite!


Try the Dipstick


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry I've been gone so long guys but when you see what I've done you will understand.

I'm moving down to CA soon. I've been down there for the last week and found a home. I'm moving this next month. Needless to say I've been busy packing and such.

I launched stinkbuddies.com It has everything you need to grow using my system complete with instructions and downloads. It's still in development but you can see where it is headed.

I have some great ideas for products that will help us out a lot. Just wait until you see them!

I also posted my Cloner Assembly Video on YouTube:
StinkBud Cloner

So anyway I'll be in and out but mostly out. I have a lot of packing still to do. Be sure and check out my new site, you guys will dig it. I did everything. All the design, production, programming etc... It's all StinkBud spreading the love!

Later fellas!
StinkBud


----------



## SOG (Jul 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'm moving down to CA soon.
> I've been down there for the last week and found a home. I'm moving this next month. Needless to say I've been busy packing and such.
> 
> I launched stinkbuddies.com It has everything you need to grow using my system complete with instructions and downloads.


Congrats Bud, its about time
and best of luck with your move


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 23, 2009)

get ready for huge taxes in cali lol.......but they do have the best weather........just get rid of all the liberals lol


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW...what a return! Just checked out the website (and joined the forum). You've done a great job so far with the site, Stink. I am VERY much looking forward to seeing what you develop for all us Stink Buddy's. 

So, are you moving to NoCal or SoCal? Personally, I prefer the northern half. Just a little less crazy up there...you know?




StinkBud said:


> Sorry I've been gone so long guys but when you see what I've done you will understand.
> 
> I'm moving down to CA soon. I've been down there for the last week and found a home. I'm moving this next month. Needless to say I've been busy packing and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 23, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Im going to see if we can get a stinkbud sub forum... that way we could build threads under the sub forum and make things easier to find or discuss. A 7000 post thread, while awesome in stature, is really not very efficient.
> 
> Anybody have an issue with this ?


I tried to start a forum like this a little while back but it didn't do very well. Here is the site again if you all want to get it up and going.


Stinkbuddies' Chatroom


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I guess we won't need my last post. I didn't realize that the master had graced us with a new playground. 

Stink, the site looks great so far. I'm signed up and ready to go....


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 23, 2009)

Heading to the new site now, I'm a flutter with anticipation.
Glad you're back.


----------



## sistersue (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Stink,

I just checked out your site and it is awesome!


----------



## buruchu (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Stink, 

YOU ARE THE MAN. This is a great community and people like you make it shine! 

One quick question. I am replicating your build. No problem understanding the cloning and veg chambers. Now do I need one or three of the flower units?

Thanks!!


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 23, 2009)

buruchu said:


> One quick question. I am replicating your build. No problem understanding the cloning and veg chambers. Now do I need one or three of the flower units?
> Thanks!!


If you want to harvest every 3 weeks you will need 3 flower units in varying stages of growth...starting a new one every 3 weeks.

You can run one unit, but will only harvest every 9 weeks. or 2 units, one every 4.5 weeks ... or 4 units, one every 17 days.

Note that flowering times will vary by strain, but you get the idea.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 23, 2009)

mntnvew said:


> Please do post a pic, I would appreciate it greatly!


Here ya go, the Hack 'n Mod McGivered Humidifier...
Works good for the 4x4 tent.
[1 clone box and 2 veg boxes fit nicely in the 4x4 tent by the way]

Turn the valve down for less humidity if you want.
Be sure to tip the works slightly backwards so the drips run back down the pipe instead of dripping on the floor. 

Runs a tank each day if I have it on full.

Black electrical tape around some neoprene or something. It just sits in the hole and seals itself.


----------



## typ3ss (Jul 24, 2009)

sssdad said:


> so your still flowering for what 10 weeks? Or more? I just pulled 2lbs off 15 plants and have 21 more ready in 3-4 weeks. So in 8 weeks i should have what u have in 10-12 weeks. What i am saying is if you are flowering your complete system you have to wait every 10-12 weeks and you get 5lbs. With this system i pull the same amount in the same time with smaller plants. And who wants to trim 5lbs at a time 2lbs takes long enough.



why would it take 10-12 weeks to flower?
Indicas finish in 8 weeks. Go calculate again then write.

Who wants to trim 5 pounds? Uhh maybe someone that wants to make money? 
ill trim 50 pounds if there is


----------



## want2help (Jul 24, 2009)

all I have posted on this whole website is like 5 posts, Im in need right now I know i havent been on here for the last 3 months posting up all my Bizz but i really need somones help. If ANYONE with the knowlege can help me I would greatly appeciate it! another one of my friends source of meds(plant) has died well not dead but seems to be not growing. an all the pistils are turning orange, I know its not ready they still have two an a half weeks. Did the Question from page 602 not ever get answered by the Great an mighty Stinkbuds? Am I not a Stinkbuddy? I thought i was... I put up a long ass post with all my buddies bizz out there an still all i got was an answer to my wondering about a cheaper RO MACHINE I subscribed to this thread along time ago. ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME ADDRESS THIS ISSUE. Thanx


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 24, 2009)

want2help said:


> all I have posted on this whole website is like 5 posts, Im in need right now I know i havent been on here for the last 3 months posting up all my Bizz but i really need somones help. If ANYONE with the knowlege can help me I would greatly appeciate it! another one of my friends source of meds(plant) has died well not dead but seems to be not growing. an all the pistils are turning orange, I know its not ready they still have two an a half weeks. Did the Question from page 602 not ever get answered by the Great an mighty Stinkbuds? Am I not a Stinkbuddy? I thought i was... I put up a long ass post with all my buddies bizz out there an still all i got was an answer to my wondering about a cheaper RO MACHINE I subscribed to this thread along time ago. ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME ADDRESS THIS ISSUE. Thanx


Sorry bro! I've been busy with the new StinkBuddies site and I'm currently moving also.

Ask your question here in the plant problem section and you will get help right away.

We have our own place now!


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 24, 2009)

sssdad said:


> so your still flowering for what 10 weeks? Or more? I just pulled 2lbs off 15 plants and have 21 more ready in 3-4 weeks. So in 8 weeks i should have what u have in 10-12 weeks. What i am saying is if you are flowering your complete system you have to wait every 10-12 weeks and you get 5lbs. With this system i pull the same amount in the same time with smaller plants. And who wants to trim 5lbs at a time 2lbs takes long enough.


Actually you can harvest more like 20-27oz. every three weeks once you get your strains dialed in.

My best harvest has been 27oz from 14 plants.

I harvested 20oz. off of 8 plants last time. Some strains are big producers. 

The StinkBud system is as easy as it gets. It's cheap and easy to make and best of all it works.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 24, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> i just dont like the taste or bud structure of hydro, nice grow though +rep


I thought the same thing for 14 years. Things are different now. The organic based nutrients they make now are beyond anything we can make in our backyard.

If you use my system you will grow better tasting bud, faster than you could ever imagine.

My flushing technique is what makes my bud taste so sweet. I swear it tastes just like candy with a sweet aftertaste that just hangs out on the back of your pallet.

Don't believe me, ask the other StinkBuddies if I'm right or not. StinkBud is always top-shelf primo bud and demands the highest prices on the market right now.

Try it and you will see why everyone is switching to aeroponics. Do a test for yourself. Grow one system my way and one system yours. You will see that I'm right!


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 24, 2009)

quick question for the experts +rep, if i buy or make a 4x4 tent, could i easily fit 2x 14-site flower units inside of it with a 600w hps? and would 2 veg and a clone unit be able to fit in another 4x4 tent with just some t5's ? i am not currently in a grow but planning for a future one. thanks for any help!

edit: also has anyone attempted to put the res on the outside of a tent to keep temps down?


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 24, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> quick question for the experts +rep, if i buy or make a 4x4 tent, could i easily fit 2x 14-site flower units inside of it with a 600w hps? and would 2 veg and a clone unit be able to fit in another 4x4 tent with just some t5's ? i am not currently in a grow but planning for a future one. thanks for any help!
> 
> edit: also has anyone attempted to put the res on the outside of a tent to keep temps down?


2 veg and one clone unit fit nicely inside the 4x4 tent, that's what I run.

The flower units will be too long.... you have the rails, plus the length of the tub and pump assembly that hang past the end of the plant rails another 2 feet.

However, you might get creative and make your own design that would fit ....


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 24, 2009)

with everything attached and built the way stink does it, how long is the 14-site flower unit?


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2009)

I can fit 8 flowering systems in a 10 x 12 room and a bit of room to walk between
run 4-600 hps with co2 and u could yield a pound a week


----------



## buruchu (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh the other question I had:

Am I correct in understanding that there is never any growing medium required? Just place the cone in the cloner and let em grow? pull up the cups and transfer them into the vegger...and then into the flower unit?


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 24, 2009)

buruchu said:


> Oh the other question I had:
> 
> Am I correct in understanding that there is never any growing medium required? Just place the cone in the cloner and let em grow? pull up the cups and transfer them into the vegger...and then into the flower unit?


Yes, there is no grow medium required.
Just a net cup and neoprene insert.
Good luck


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2009)

one of my reasons ive converted all my grow ops to this systems......never dirt to buy and cleanup or dispose.......i think after one grow it pays for the systems


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> All you need is a cheap PPM meter. Stick it in the water and read the number.
> 
> Same with PH. Just put the meter in the water and it will tell you the PH. .


Well you have to calibrate your meters each time before you use them right? I'm on my second grow, and I got really tired of having to buy expensive calibration solutions and the hassle of calibrating everyday...are there meters out there that are easier to work with?


----------



## anonanonanon (Jul 24, 2009)

stinkbud......thanx mucho for the diagrams!!! i built my own aero-cloner, but was hesitant to go aero...until i saw this thread. 
1 question: how far apart do i need to space the 2inch holes?
thanks in advance for your help


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Stink, I was wondering if you could give us a shot of exactly what the misters look like inside of your fence posts. I'm wondering how many misters you have per plant, and where they are positioned. Do they ever get clogged up by the plant's roots? Also, where do you get your misters- are they 180 or 360? Thanks for all the info by the way, this system is badass.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> Well you have to calibrate your meters each time before you use them right? I'm on my second grow, and I got really tired of having to buy expensive calibration solutions and the hassle of calibrating everyday...are there meters out there that are easier to work with?


_I don't remember anyone checking meters each time... 

I use Hanna GroCheck on my cloner & veg units. They __continuously monitor my units. I like being able to just go in the room and check the meters quickly. I calibrate monthly. Grocheck is one of the best meters I have used.

In my flower unit I have one of the tri meters because the Grocheck only goes up to 2000PPM... I'm running my flower units about 2500 PPM currently. 

You can find the Grocheck for $118 Here

Hope this helps you. 
_


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

want2help said:


> ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME ADDRESS THIS ISSUE.


With a plant issue it would be helpful to have a photo. whether you are posting in this thread or in another thread on RIU.

Any chance you have a camera & can do that?


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> Hey Stink, I was wondering if you could give us a shot of exactly what the misters look like inside of your fence posts. I'm wondering how many misters you have per plant, and where they are positioned. Do they ever get clogged up by the plant's roots? Also, where do you get your misters- are they 180 or 360? Thanks for all the info by the way, this system is badass.


He uses... We use... LOL EZ Cloner misters... Red, they spray 360. 
photo here

The spacing of the misters are laid out on the plans which can be found either on page 75 here. OR on the New Stinkbuddies.com


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey I appreciate the info Aero. The other question I had was, is there any problem with running a pump cycle of 15 min on/15 min off, if I can keep my reservoir cool? I'm having a hard time getting myself to dish out 90 bucks just for a pump timer so that I can set my timer to 1 on/5 off. Also, with the shorter pump cycles, how much quicker will your pump fail you? I'm using a 1000GPH Active Aqua for my set up, and it seems to be pretty reliable, but at 80 bucks a pop I'd like to get as much use out of it as possible. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## GanjaAL (Jul 24, 2009)

Get the one that cap puts out which is 1on/4off... it will work just fine.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2009)

360 sprayers...........
i redrill the ones i buy......less clogging


----------



## moneymarketing4u (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently purchased these amazing hydroponic grow boxes from the internet and i am harvesting every single 2 months and im growing 2 plants in my closet. I really suggest you guys try these grow boxes out. At first i thought they were a lil expensive but there much better and cheaper than building grow boxes your self.


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

GanjaAL said:


> Get the one that cap puts out which is 1on/4off... it will work just fine.


Yeah...those are like 65 bucks minimum right?


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html
best prices around


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

moneymarketing4u said:


> I recently purchased these *amazing* hydroponic grow boxes from the internet


Not in this thread MM4U... Please take your spam somewhere else.

Stinkbud System... Where AMAZING happens


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> The other question I had was, is there any problem with running a pump cycle of 15 min on/15 min off, if I can keep my reservoir cool? I'm using a 1000GPH Active Aqua for my set up


What size rez are you using?

If you have set up a 18 gal Stink system... 1000GPH is way overkill for a single rez... Your rez will probably heat up too much at 15 min on... I run 550GPH in my flower unit... I keep the timer on to 1-4 min. no heat problems. 

Some Stink Bro's are using the 15 min timer in the beginning, but I think they are running a smaller pump size. rez temps are very important...

One thing I like about the CAP ART-DNE is the available button for testing the unit... The 1-4 timer is OK too, you just have to unplug it to make it recycle in an instant.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 24, 2009)

WhiteDiamond said:


> quick question for the experts +rep, if i buy or make a 4x4 tent, could i easily fit 2x 14-site flower units inside of it with a 600w hps? and would 2 veg and a clone unit be able to fit in another 4x4 tent with just some t5's ? i am not currently in a grow but planning for a future one. thanks for any help!
> 
> edit: also has anyone attempted to put the res on the outside of a tent to keep temps down?


I had two units in a 4x4 grow tent. I removed 8 inches from the frame and made the rubbermaid tuck under the flower unit. I happen to have a picture of it. Check out Day 35 of my grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187550-maybes-grow-pics.html

You can kinda see how it hangs over the rubber maid draining on the other side.


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> What size rez are you using?
> 
> If you have set up a 18 gal Stink system... 1000GPH is way overkill for a single rez... Your rez will probably heat up too much at 15 min on... I run 550GPH in my flower unit... I keep the timer on to 1-4 min. no heat problems.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm actually using a 15 gallon res, but it's long and wide and only about 8 inches high, so it has a very large surface area. I plan on cutting vents into the sides and having a fan flow air across the surface to take away the heat...I'm thinking this will take care of any excess heat build up. 

Also, I'm not sure I quite follow what you are saying about unplugging the timer to amke it recycle...


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah and I'm kinda new and this is a dumb question, but how do you add rep for people? You guys have been great at answering my questions so I will definitely hit ya up with some rep kiss-ass


----------



## usernamex (Jul 24, 2009)

moneymarketing4u said:


> I recently purchased these amazing hydroponic grow boxes from the internet and i am harvesting every single 2 months and im growing 2 plants in my closet. I really suggest you guys try these grow boxes out. At first i thought they were a lil expensive but there much better and cheaper than building grow boxes your self.



lol, if you're going to spam dont pick a name like "moneymarketing4u"

and much better and cheaper? lol


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2009)

i use 396 ecoplus pump for 20 sprayers ( i like 10 each post) and 15 on and off and no heat problems....and i use co2 with 85 temp


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> Yeah I'm actually using a 15 gallon res, but it's long and wide and only about 8 inches high, so it has a very large surface area. I plan on cutting vents into the sides and having a fan flow air across the surface to take away the heat...I'm thinking this will take care of any excess heat build up.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure I quite follow what you are saying about unplugging the timer to amke it recycle...


Try a test run with your set up without plants, check temps first then run pump for 15 min... It will be interesting to see what happens with temps in your rez after a couple of cycles...

Side vents may cause you to lose some water. And possibly let light into the rez area. Which *could* allow some funk to grow... 
Just something to think about.

On the timer thing... I was just commenting about the convenience of using the CAP ART timers that are made for a hydro application. The more expensive DNE (fully adjustable) timer, has a reset button. I use it often. Every other day, I hit the button on the timer so I can check to see that all the Ez Clone sprayers are working and not clogged... I have not had one totally clog, but they do slow down from time to time. The $49 timer that is not adjustable can be reset by unplugging it briefly then plugging back in... 

+reps are the little scales- be sure to sign the approval... When I first got here... I didn't know my name didn't automatically show up... So a bunch of guys got rep from me and didn't know who appreciated their help...


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i use 396 ecoplus pump for 20 sprayers ( i like 10 each post) and 15 on and off and no heat problems....and i use co2 with 85 temp


*Hey Dagobaker...
What do you think about** using a 1000 GPH for 15 on?
Do you think it would create a heat issue? He's running a smaller rez too... only 8" high... 15gal
*


----------



## WhiteDiamond (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I had two units in a 4x4 grow tent. I removed 8 inches from the frame and made the rubbermaid tuck under the flower unit. I happen to have a picture of it. Check out Day 35 of my grow
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187550-maybes-grow-pics.html
> 
> You can kinda see how it hangs over the rubber maid draining on the other side.


thanks Maybetomorrow that was exactly what i needed to know 

i tried to give you rep but it said i had to spread some more first so i will when i can. thanks again!


----------



## want2help (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Aero Thanx I do have a camera but i hate to upload anything that could get somone in trouble, But look So there are more dying now an I pulled one out it had like a white to clear slime all over the roots, Could it be the Mad oxygenator 35% hydro peroxide i put in it or what? thanx for at least adressing the post.


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 25, 2009)

want2help said:


> Hey Aero Thanx I do have a camera but i hate to upload anything that could get someone in trouble, But look So there are more dying now an I pulled one out it had like a white to clear slime all over the roots, Could it be the Mad oxygenator 35% hydro peroxide i put in it or what? thanx for at least adressing the post.


Change out your rez, immediately. We don't use peroxide with organic nutes. That is likely your problem. I use hygrozyme with every rez change. Keeps the roots healthy.

Follow Stinks instructions to a T, and you shouldn't have many problems.

Another thing to try with the wilting ones, that don't look like they are going to come around... Try cutting it like you would a clone. Put it in your cloner, or even a glass of Ph'd water (under lights) see if it perks back up. 
It'll set you back waiting for roots to pop again, but maybe you won't lose the plant all together.

Hope this helps you


----------



## westmich (Jul 25, 2009)

unsubscribed - I'll be over at stinkbuddies.com


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 25, 2009)

ive been adding 4 oz of hydroguard (not sold.......found it at the hydroshop) to my stinkbud mix.......figure with the summer temps it cant hurt
keep things from getting nasty


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 25, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> *Hey Dagobaker...*
> *What do you think about** using a 1000 GPH for 15 on?
> Do you think it would create a heat issue? He's running a smaller rez too... only 8" high... 15gal*


 im wondering why such a big pump anyway?.....yes by halfway through his temps could get up there
the 396 is the best pump on the market for that price.......just cant go wrong
im going to be going with the 633 for my 3 post 6 foot system.....with 30 sprayers


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 25, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> im wondering why such a big pump anyway?.....yes by halfway through his temps could get up there
> the 396 is the best pump on the market for that price.......just cant go wrong
> im going to be going with the 633 for my 3 post 6 foot system.....with 30 sprayers


I upgraded to 1000GPH because my 400GPH Active Aqua pump wasn't enough power to produce mist for my system. I had about 30 misters, and the total vertical height from pump to misters was about 1.5 feet...does that sounds right? Is my pump bad or what?


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jul 25, 2009)

The water was just kind of trickling out of the sprayers, not providing any kind of mist whatsoever...


----------



## robotninja (Jul 25, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I use hygrozyme with every rez change. Keeps the roots healthy.


Indeed, I have also adopted this technique after noticing root gnats flying around/inside the pvc fence-post tubes. Haven't seen em since adding Hygrozyme


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 25, 2009)

want2help said:


> Hey Aero Thanx I do have a camera but i hate to upload anything that could get somone in trouble, But look So there are more dying now an I pulled one out it had like a white to clear slime all over the roots, Could it be the Mad oxygenator 35% hydro peroxide i put in it or what? thanx for at least adressing the post.


I don't know if that has anything to do the slime, but H2O2 will destroy your fert if it's organic. I would recommend Hydrozine but i'm not positive on how much to add. Good Luck.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 25, 2009)

Get 633 ecoplus pump
the aqua are cheap
20 gph per sprayer. 30 sprayers 600-700. 
The ecoplus are a great pump. Clean out filter every month or 2


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 25, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Get 633 ecoplus pump
> the aqua are cheap
> 20 gph per sprayer. 30 sprayers 600-700.
> The ecoplus are a great pump. Clean out filter every month or 2


Did I read somewhere that you drill out the sprayers? If it was you could you telll me what size bit you use and wouldn't affect gph requirements?
Thanks


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 25, 2009)

want2help said:


> I pulled one out it had like a white to clear slime all over the roots, Could it be the Mad oxygenator 35% hydro peroxide i put in it or what? thanx for at least adressing the post.


I just had the same thing happen to my batch. White to clear slime all over the roots. I don't use 'mad oxygenator' so I don't think thats the problem. I have pretty much decided the reason my batch all died was because of the slime suffocating the roots. The slime was probably caused by a warm reservoir. I have decided to buy a water chiller to see if this happens again. I have been unable to keep reservoir temps below 75 for very long.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 25, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Get 633 ecoplus pump
> the aqua are cheap
> 20 gph per sprayer. 30 sprayers 600-700.
> The ecoplus are a great pump. Clean out filter every month or 2


20gph are required to get a mist out of the sprayers? I have a huge stink system that runs 60 plants in 5 pipes, not posts. I use the 396 with no problems. I use a 54 gallon rez which i fill with 40 gallons at a time. I tried the unit outside in the garage to see if the pump could handle that many sprayers. It takes about 9 seconds to get all the sprayers going but it was a mist and seemed fine. I wonder what size pump I should get to run this with out worrying about failure.


----------



## sssdad (Jul 25, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I just had the same thing happen to my batch. White to clear slime all over the roots. I don't use 'mad oxygenator' so I don't think thats the problem. I have pretty much decided the reason my batch all died was because of the slime suffocating the roots. The slime was probably caused by a warm reservoir. I have decided to buy a water chiller to see if this happens again. I have been unable to keep reservoir temps below 75 for very long.


did you use silicon to seal the end caps? it could be undercured silicon getting broken down by the water. dont ask how i f---ing know this.


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 25, 2009)

sssdad said:


> did you use silicon to seal the end caps? it could be undercured silicon getting broken down by the water. dont ask how i f---ing know this.


This happened to my second grow using the same system. Didn't happen on the first grow but then never had to worry about reservoir temps as it was winter.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 26, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I just had the same thing happen to my batch. White to clear slime all over the roots. I don't use 'mad oxygenator' so I don't think thats the problem. I have pretty much decided the reason my batch all died was because of the slime suffocating the roots. The slime was probably caused by a warm reservoir. I have decided to buy a water chiller to see if this happens again. I have been unable to keep reservoir temps below 75 for very long.


I had two batch of veg plants almost die this Summer. I had a bunch of black funky stuff growing in the water. The plants started to wilt....weird!

I found that changing the res in my veg unit once a week solved all my problems. It's a little bit of a hassle but worth it in the end.

Almost every problem you will see this time of year is related to heat issues. Summer is harsh!

StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 26, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> I upgraded to 1000GPH because my 400GPH Active Aqua pump wasn't enough power to produce mist for my system. I had about 30 misters, and the total vertical height from pump to misters was about 1.5 feet...does that sounds right? Is my pump bad or what?


That sound about right. My first aero system used a 1200GPH sump pump for 28 sites. The water would get very warm compared to the 396 I use now.

A bigger res would have helped the heat issue. A water chiller would be another option.


----------



## sistersue (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Stink,

I just went to your site www.stinkbuddies.com and noticed that you have a lot of new members. I wonder if all of the stinkbuddies know that you just posted your new site? Keep up the great information. You have really helped me as a medical marijunia grower help more people.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 26, 2009)

i buy the cheap misters........they are .49 cents and i dont think they are as clog free as the expensive ones so i drill them out a bit and that keeps them from clogging and i do it every use to clean them inbetween cycles
if ur using the eazy cloner red ones u dont have to .......if u have the cheapies then i would
i use 5/64 bit........
i can still run 20 off of a 396


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 26, 2009)

hey stink
www.stinkbuddies.com 
its way over due 
i will donate as soon as i can


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 26, 2009)

stink
are you going to sell botanicare as well as the whole stinkbud systems


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jul 26, 2009)

hey guys
I finally got the cash to add co2 to my flower room. I have a large can fan and carbon filter ducted throu lights and out of room. This keeps smell down and temps down. I have a cap temp and humid controler. The fan kicks on when temps rise. So you do not run co2 during dark cycle right? How should i run fans ect to keep temps down and stink down with co2?
Thanks for all the help 
Stink congrats great new suite!


----------



## Po' William (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread is a gold mine! Of course, I couldn't read all 717 pages, so a keyword search for pdf led me to the most current version. And here I was trolling through, posting the good bits into evernote!


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 27, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> hey guys
> I finally got the cash to add co2 to my flower room. I have a large can fan and carbon filter ducted throu lights and out of room. This keeps smell down and temps down. I have a cap temp and humid controler. The fan kicks on when temps rise. So you do not run co2 during dark cycle right? How should i run fans ect to keep temps down and stink down with co2?
> Thanks for all the help
> Stink congrats great new suite!


Don't run CO2 at night. This means you can keep your vent fans on during the night cycle if you want.

StinkBuddies.com


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 27, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> stink
> are you going to sell botanicare as well as the whole stinkbud systems


I think the shipping charges might end up being too much because of the weight. Sprayers, netpots, etc... would be a better option.

StinkBuddies.com


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 27, 2009)

hey stink......can u give us a comparison on the difference between the 2000 hps and the 2000 hps and the 1000 mh?
bud size.......yield etc


----------



## Rotten Attorney (Jul 27, 2009)

But they're WIDE open now!

Thanks for this thread stinkbuddy.
I just joined your site.

What are UPS and DWC?

Yeah...I'm a newbie.


----------



## andyman (Jul 27, 2009)

unenterupted power supply I think
and deep water cultivation maybe
I am a semi newb as well to learn all the terms


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 27, 2009)

*u*ninterrupted *p*ower *s*ource * D*eep *W*ater* C*olture


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> hey stink......can u give us a comparison on the difference between the 2000 hps and the 2000 hps and the 1000 mh?
> bud size.......yield etc


I think you might be confused. I have 2- 1000W HPS and 1- 1000W MH

Most new ballasts allow you to switch between MH and HPS. I kept the MH over the new flowering girls and kept the HPS on the side of the mature girls.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn its been so long since ive been on here. I just wanted to say thanks again to Stink Bud! Im finally gettin it all together. I'll be back later on to post sum flix. Thanks PEACE!


----------



## vertise (Jul 27, 2009)

stinkbud need to know how to release the co2 read do it 4 times a day while the lights on for 15 minutes each time till the air is saturated a certain amount.


----------



## Hill0046 (Jul 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I think the shipping charges might end up being too much because of the weight. Sprayers, netpots, etc... would be a better option.
> 
> StinkBuddies.com


 
A six months supply of all nutes necessary to support three flower units packed in one box to minimize shipping costs with a reasonable margin may be close enough to the retail at my local hydro hut that, being in a non MJ friendly state, the security of dealing with you may offset any difference in pricing if there is any.


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Jul 27, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I think the shipping charges might end up being too much because of the weight. Sprayers, netpots, etc... would be a better option.
> 
> StinkBuddies.com


Besides we like giving money to people that we like.
Not the red eyed kid in the hydro shop that's too wasted to bother helping you find the 2" neoprene collars.

2" inch whuuuuuts ???


----------



## Donk (Jul 28, 2009)

One flower unit down a few to go. I customized for my space. So I built the flower unit 3 rails of 6sites (18 total) everything is 7inches on center. How tall max before I flip 6 inches? 8 inches? and when is best time to lollipop before the flip while in veg or day 7, 10 etc of flower? Been looking for good Sea of Green thread but no luck. Last time I tried Lolipopping my girls ended up 3 feet tall and only yields 1/2z each


I will post Pic of my Modified flower unit in a day or 2.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 28, 2009)

i meant after adding the 3rd 1000 how much more yield and bud size?.......worth the wattage?


----------



## Black Thumb (Jul 28, 2009)

I tried to use Timer as a search within this thread but i still couldnt find and answer.

Can anyone tell me what timer, where to buy. 
That will run 1minute on 5 minutes off.

Thanks


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Thumb said:


> I tried to use Timer as a search within this thread but i still couldnt find and answer.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what timer, where to buy.
> That will run 1minute on 5 minutes off.
> ...


Search recycling timers... I like the Sentinel DRT-1.


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Thumb said:


> I tried to use Timer as a search within this thread but i still couldnt find and answer.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what timer, where to buy.
> That will run 1minute on 5 minutes off.
> ...


Just do a search for recycle timer.
They are roughly $90, but if you really look, you could find it cheaper
Good Luck.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jul 28, 2009)

Donk said:


> One flower unit down a few to go. I customized for my space. So I built the flower unit 3 rails of 6sites (18 total) everything is 7inches on center. How tall max before I flip 6 inches? 8 inches? and when is best time to lollipop before the flip while in veg or day 7, 10 etc of flower? Been looking for good Sea of Green thread but no luck. Last time I tried Lolipopping my girls ended up 3 feet tall and only yields 1/2z each
> 
> 
> I will post Pic of my Modified flower unit in a day or 2.


I would love to see your pics. I too, am running 3 post systems with 18 sites.

As for sizing, 6 - 12 inches is the sweet spot for flowering. There is some variation from strain to strain... Strains that only double in size (rare) may be veg'd longer.

There are different schools of thought on this... Here is my humble opinion based on my experiences... Lollipopping is normally an ongoing process throughout veg phase and as late as 2 weeks into flowering. Many mother plants often end up as giant lollipops as cuts are continually taken from lower branches (they root better). iRather than give 'em a buzz cut all at one time, I prefer to remove the lower growth as needed over the course of days and weeks. I feel it is less stressful and allows the plant to defend only one 'injured' area at a time. There is not a specific best time... It will often vary from plant to plant and each one may require repeated snips on different days. The quick starters often need to be topped to keep them from towering over their slower starting siblings. It's all about keeping the canopy uniform on the top and bottom. Just like a haircut, you take some off the top, bottom, and sides. I normally don't lollipop too much - though I do naturally take cuts from the lower growth just before going to flower.

I am currently experimenting with some lollipop supercropped plants. I normally do 18 sites in my 3 post systems... but I have one running just 9 plants. The plants have all been vegd longer to fill the rack out - from the top it is hard to tell the difference between the 9 and the 18 plant version. Funny stuff - I will post some pics of the 'right angles' I have produced! haha


----------



## jem (Jul 28, 2009)

CAP ART-DNe ADJUSTABLE RECYCLING TIMER for sale i used it once just to see if it worked it on ebay cheapest around starting bid 60.00 bucks buy it now 70.00 every one else is 90.00 bucks or 85.00 plus i am offering free shipping want last long at that price don;t have box but who needs it used it for less then 1 hour need the money my loss your gain its on ebat just search CAP ART-DNe ADJUSTABLE RECYCLING TIMER and it will pop up the cheapest one on their paid 100.00 at my hydro store in my town. just tring to help you guys out with a good timer you will need this for this project my name on ebay is megadots i only accept paypal


----------



## jem (Jul 28, 2009)

CAP ART-DNe ADJUSTABLE RECYCLING TIMER look on ebay i got one cheapest around same as the one stinks uses 70 bucks buy it now just do a search on ebay under CAP ART-DNe ADJUSTABLE RECYCLING TIMER megadots is my screen name home town morrisvilee PA I only acept paypal only 1 or 2 days left so snatch it up used it for less then 1 hour just to see if it worked. Paid 100 at my hydro store free shipping also


----------



## jem (Jul 28, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Just do a search for recycle timer.
> They are roughly $90, but if you really look, you could find it cheaper
> Good Luck.


 i am selling mine for 70 on ebay with free shipping only one day left so snatch it up free shipping i need the money got in a jam your gain my loss


----------



## HallaOne (Jul 28, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


That's f*cking amazing bro!!! I'm thinking about building a grow room to grow my own Master Kush and Ice. What does your setup consist of. Because I'm considering buying a grow tent with a 400w HLS bulb(400 watt ballast), 4" inline fan, an air filter,thermometer and a hyroponic system for around $800 is that too much? I'm trying to grow 20 seeds at once in a Here's the link to the grow tent I plan on buying from ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-MH-GROW-TENT-CABINET-LIGHT-400w-hydroponic_W0QQitemZ180159720185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29f25b2af9&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## Donk (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok here is my customized version. The Rails are 7 inches on center. I am gonna use a eco plus 633 pump. The Bottom is spaced 20 /14 inches apart so I can fit either a 18gallon rubbermaid, a GH 20 gallon or Botanicare 20gallon res under the unit.


----------



## Donk (Jul 29, 2009)

I used unions so I can take it apart as needed. The frame is glued together except the where the top rail meets the T's. So I can take off and put different support heights depending on which strain is in the unit. a trellis net will be put across the top. The drain gulley made the final length 8 inches shorter vs letting drain into res. I plan on taking some black/white poly to cover the holes. If the top rails become too lose i will just throw a wrap of electrical or duct tape on the connection points.

O yeah and if I want to grow out some taller bigger plants I just leave the center rail empty and its basically same size as original unit. ( 14 on center vs around 12 of orginal)


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 29, 2009)

Donk said:


> I used unions so I can take it apart as needed. The frame is glued together except the where the top rail meets the T's. So I can take off and put different support heights depending on which strain is in the unit. a trellis net will be put across the top. The drain gulley made the final length 8 inches shorter vs letting drain into res. I plan on taking some black/white poly to cover the holes. If the top rails become too lose i will just throw a wrap of electrical or duct tape on the connection points.
> 
> O yeah and if I want to grow out some taller bigger plants I just leave the center rail empty and its basically same size as original unit. ( 14 on center vs around 12 of orginal)


Looks like a great set-up.
Can't wait to see it in action.
Good Luck.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 29, 2009)

Donk said:


> Ok here is my customized version. The Rails are 7 inches on center. I am gonna use a eco plus 633 pump. The Bottom is spaced 20 /14 inches apart so I can fit either a 18gallon rubbermaid, a GH 20 gallon or Botanicare 20gallon res under the unit.


I love it! Very nice design. I should put a new section in my forum for SinkBud inspired designs.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 29, 2009)

Donk said:


> One flower unit down a few to go. I customized for my space. So I built the flower unit 3 rails of 6sites (18 total) everything is 7inches on center. How tall max before I flip 6 inches? 8 inches? and when is best time to lollipop before the flip while in veg or day 7, 10 etc of flower? Been looking for good Sea of Green thread but no luck. Last time I tried Lolipopping my girls ended up 3 feet tall and only yields 1/2z each
> 
> 
> I will post Pic of my Modified flower unit in a day or 2.


I take my veg plants into flower at 8-12". I don't lolipop them much. I only pull off the very lowest stems when I take them into flower.

I use these lower stems for my new cuttings.

Topping your plants and using my method will yield you 2-3oz per plant if you have a good strain.

StinkBud


----------



## Milton187 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have had two recycle timers fail in three days! 

I had the C.A.P. adjustable day/nite units.

I love C.A.P. products but I have went to an industrial timer that goes one hour on and one our off. 

I have been using this timer for a week and have not noticed any problems. Can someone shed light on why one minute on and five off is the magic time?

The timers were not overloaded. Each one running a 396 pump and that's it!

They were bought at the same time. What, other than load would cause these timers to fail?

One other request: anyone have a good tutorial on topping their plants?

Thanks in advance,

Uncle Milt


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Jul 29, 2009)

hey stinkbuddies
can someone post a pic and point out where to cut when toping the plants
thanks for any help


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 29, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey stinkbuddies
> can someone post a pic and point out where to cut when toping the plants
> thanks for any help


Better then that here is a video of a guy topping plants.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=channel_page&v=u3oNkQ4vl7E
He's a good source of info, but occasionally rambles on and off topic.
However he seems like a good dude and his heart is in the right place.
Good Luck.


----------



## joehank7 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Stinkbuds,
finally finished reading all of it. I started framing my room in my basement last week and have bought everything to begin(minus lights). This is all some awesome stuff. What got me interested is that I have been remodeling a friends house and he is a mmj grower and card holder. But he has been a dirt guy. He just got an ebb and flow system and I started to research it for him for the proper setup. That's when I came across this site and this thread. I've told him about the results you all have been getting but he doesn't believe it's possible. So I decided I'll just have to prove it to him. Funny thing is, I don't even smoke! I just love a good challenge.
The one ? I have is for Bigtimeroofer. Back in the 600's I think you said you took the filters off of your pumps and the res's have stayed cleaner? How is that working?

BTW nice site Stinkbud, you have another member now.


----------



## imburne (Jul 30, 2009)

$50 for a CAP timer!! http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php .. Don't forget to + Rep me ladies


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 30, 2009)

imburne said:


> $50 for a CAP timer!! http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php .. Don't forget to + Rep me ladies


Been buying off of them for 6 months. An hour drive
ur late to the party lol
want to switch to those. I'm running 22 pumps so I'll need 6. Been using 15 on and 15 off cheap ones for 8 months


----------



## jblwired (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol. Damn Stink! Your new site is apparently a thread killer! Lol.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey SB, I just bought 5 Grape ape, and 5 SFV og kush babies in 2 inch rockwool. I cut most of the rockwool off so i could fit them in the 2 inch net pots. I made sure i didnt cut the roots off. Should they be fine in the aero vegger and not get to damp? Thanks again Stink bud Peace!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Hey SB, I just bought 5 Grape ape, and 5 SFV og kush babies in 2 inch rockwool. I cut most of the rockwool off so i could fit them in the 2 inch net pots. I made sure i didnt cut the roots off. Should they be fine in the aero vegger and not get to damp with the rockwool?*

*OOh yea and for sum reason my cloner didnt work very well last time i tried using it. but I made 20 new strong cuttings from the 10 flowering plants i have wen it was a week or 2 in flowerin and put them into the cloner 7 days ago and one of the babies is wilting over Im going to take the ten best out of the 20 clones and transfer them to the veg in 3weeks. I'm using plain tap water in the cloner system and with the new veg babies i put in 2days ago im using plain tap water also with 2 cfl lights above until i receive my 250 mh i just ordered and i was just wondering wat everyone is using for there new reservoirs? i saw a few pics of Blue tubs, im using the smaller 18 gal ruffneck that the plans said to get first.. but i want room for more clones and veg wat shuold i use? wen you say transfer every 3 weeks do u mean at the begining of week 4 to move them or the beginning of the 3rd week? jw cause i get confused with that.. haha.. i had one harvest but i never transfered any other plants into the flower room the first time because the cuttings i took never rooted and rotted,I made a mistake with that my first time..I used 2 600 hps lights to flower so far and i got 5 o's frm 7 plants.. i think i have to line my lights up better. Now i have my 1st flower unit at starting week 4 and i moved the veg into the second unit today, after 3 more weeks ill have the room full. I'm starting to get the hang of it but confused at times.. once i get my 250MH light i should be able to yield more because the veg plants i put in there are 6" because i was using CFL. So i have 20 babies in the cloner, 5 OG & 5 Grape Ape in the veg. 9 ladies in the 1st flower unit starting week 4. 7 ladies in the 2nd flower unit at starting week 1 cause three ladies died. Then i move the veg into the 3rd flower unit.... Its been along time since ive been on here because i dont have the internet at home anymore and i wish i could keep up!! -Thanks again Stink!- U DA MAN!!- Salad SMOKIN!~*


----------



## guilooout (Jul 30, 2009)

wow!! Exelent Job!!!


----------



## Shrike (Jul 30, 2009)

Great mod, Donk! Simple, yet ingenius. That's the best design I've seen for a 3 rail system. And it still makes a great 2 rail system! Hope you'll come over to Stink's new website and post up your mod's and maybe show and tell us more.



Donk said:


> Ok here is my customized version. The Rails are 7 inches on center. I am gonna use a eco plus 633 pump. The Bottom is spaced 20 /14 inches apart so I can fit either a 18gallon rubbermaid, a GH 20 gallon or Botanicare 20gallon res under the unit.


----------



## Milton187 (Jul 30, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Been buying off of them for 6 months. An hour drive
> ur late to the party lol
> want to switch to those. I'm running 22 pumps so I'll need 6. Been using 15 on and 15 off cheap ones for 8 months


 
Hey dagobaker,
Have you noticed any problems using the 15on 15off?

I used one timer to each pump and have had four fail. I am now going 1 hr. on and 1 hr. off. No problems yet!

Milt


----------



## GringoLoco (Jul 30, 2009)

I never sprang for the CAP Timer, I use 1 cheap 15 on/off timer per (2) pumps and have had 0 issues.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 30, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hey dagobaker,
> Have you noticed any problems using the 15on 15off?
> 
> I used one timer to each pump and have had four fail. I am now going 1 hr. on and 1 hr. off. No problems yet!
> ...


ive been running 10$ wally world heavy duty outdoor type timers for 8months
15 on and 15 off
but......im slowly buying surge protectors with timers built in and ill be slowly changing over to the cap. 1 on 4 off timers....since im also buying usp 300 watt battery backup units and figure they will run longer with that lesser time


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 30, 2009)

i am not using this system yet. but plan to in the near future. do u use seperate water chillers for each flower unit


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 30, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i am not using this system yet. but plan to in the near future. do u use seperate water chillers for each flower unit


I would think you would have to, unless you don't mind changing over the tubes, so you kind of rotate the chiller to each unit cooling it down then moving on to the next reservoir.


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 30, 2009)

Donk - the way your reservoir is set up, wouldn't you get sediment gathering at one side of the reservoir as it looks like your pump is right under the fence post water exit? Would the nutrients circulate or settle in corners of the reservoir?

Just thinking.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jul 30, 2009)

alright stink i got every thing i need for ur units..only one question i have access to only three genetics...white widow.....white rhino....and mazar....which would u suggest i plant for max yeild...please advise


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry for the double post but i forgot to mention i only have 1 600w hps what do u think are the max plants my unit should have


----------



## andyman (Jul 30, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ive been running 10$ wally world heavy duty outdoor type timers for 8months
> 15 on and 15 off
> but......im slowly buying surge protectors with timers built in and ill be slowly changing over to the cap. 1 on 4 off timers....since im also buying usp 300 watt battery backup units and figure they will run longer with that lesser time


Ive been running the veg and cloner 1 on 6 off . My flower unit at a dif location cause of space. My flower though has been on 15 min on & 15 min off. Seems to work fine but I see more lush faster growth and nuit uptake in the 1 on 6 off side. I think it may be better If I put a time delay on after a cheap wally world brinks $8 timer so when it kicks on it doesnt run for 15 min, lets say 2 min or 1 min then back of for the remaining 13-14 min, plus the 15 min off the normal off cycle. Giving it like 38-39 min off. If that made any sense. 

But again I do agree the 15on 15off will work fine.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey all this is prlly gonna get me kicked but if you down with the stinkbud method he has his own site now at www.stinkbuddies.com ....its the best method of growth by far .......


----------



## sssdad (Jul 31, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Been buying off of them for 6 months. An hour drive
> ur late to the party lol
> want to switch to those. I'm running 22 pumps so I'll need 6. Been using 15 on and 15 off cheap ones for 8 months


why waste your money on so many timers? build a contacter box using an a/c 110v 30a contacter with 2 or 3 poles. you could run 15 pumps on one timer because it only takes a little draw to engage the contacts and never stresses the timer


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 31, 2009)

sssdad said:


> why waste your money on so many timers? build a contacter box using an a/c 110v 30a contacter with 2 or 3 poles. you could run 15 pumps on one timer because it only takes a little draw to engage the contacts and never stresses the timer


Could you please let us know how to make one? Maybe with a step by step and parts to buy. It save lots for many of us.

Thanks


----------



## Donk (Jul 31, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Donk - the way your reservoir is set up, wouldn't you get sediment gathering at one side of the reservoir as it looks like your pump is right under the fence post water exit? Would the nutrients circulate or settle in corners of the reservoir?
> 
> Just thinking.


dunno I just put stuff in last night. I am using a botanicare 20 gallon res with a heavy duty trash can liner. I don't think it really matters where the pump is but I will see. I will get pics up this weekend


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 31, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Could you please let us know how to make one? Maybe with a step by step and parts to buy. It save lots for many of us.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I would appreciate that also.
Thanks 
Cowboy


----------



## andyman (Jul 31, 2009)

sssdad said:


> why waste your money on so many timers? build a contacter box using an a/c 110v 30a contacter with 2 or 3 poles. you could run 15 pumps on one timer because it only takes a little draw to engage the contacts and never stresses the timer


thats a great idea.


----------



## andyman (Jul 31, 2009)

check my link in pictures Ive had plans there for 6-8 months


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 31, 2009)

Solcyn26 said:


> alright stink i got every thing i need for ur units..only one question i have access to only three genetics...white widow.....white rhino....and mazar....which would u suggest i plant for max yeild...please advise


They are all good choices. White Widow is a classic that you can't go wrong with.

White Rhino has some WW genetics and is also a good choice.

Mazar may have too much Sativa in it to finish in a decent amount of time. Sativas also get really tall in my system.

Good Luck Bro!
StinkBud


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 31, 2009)

Donk said:


> dunno I just put stuff in last night. I am using a botanicare 20 gallon res with a heavy duty trash can liner. I don't think it really matters where the pump is but I will see. I will get pics up this weekend



Watch the liner dosen't get sucked around the pump. Mine did and I started wondering why less and less water was coming out.


----------



## Non Smoking Pot Farmer (Jul 31, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Could you please let us know how to make one? Maybe with a step by step and parts to buy. It save lots for many of us.
> 
> Thanks



This was in high times June of 09 some guy tells you step by step how to build it most likely the same guy that's telling you now. lol


----------



## buruchu (Jul 31, 2009)

Question for ya:

Got clones from the club and they came with roots in cubes. I picked off some of the medium so they would fit in the net pots. Been a few days in the cloner and I am wondering if I should of just cut the clones down to a stem, and then put them in the cloner. 

Once my system is up and running, I wont have a problem, but for the first grow, will this be OK?


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 31, 2009)

andyman said:


> check my link in pictures Ive had plans there for 6-8 months


Andyman, What we really need is a list of parts to buy from say home depot or lowes and then a step by step on what wiring goes where, etc. I can't really follow your picture. 

Pst. could you possibly post it up on stinks site so all us using the 5 plus timers could assemble this DIY money saver.

Thanks m8.


----------



## joehank7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I plan on making the pump timer setup like you did. My ? is there a way to make something similiar to control lighting? 
I am using 240V ballast and would like to not have to buy the expensive ones offered by Sentinal. So, a timer( 120V) that sends a signal to a relay, that turns on the 240V ballasts(4 600W eballasts)?


----------



## oneeyejedi (Jul 31, 2009)

joehank7 said:


> I plan on making the pump timer setup like you did. My ? is there a way to make something similiar to control lighting?
> I am using 240V ballast and would like to not have to buy the expensive ones offered by Sentinal. So, a timer( 120V) that sends a signal to a relay, that turns on the 240V ballasts(4 600W eballasts)?


here is plans for what u need hope this helps!!

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 31, 2009)

buruchu said:


> Question for ya:
> 
> Got clones from the club and they came with roots in cubes. I picked off some of the medium so they would fit in the net pots. Been a few days in the cloner and I am wondering if I should of just cut the clones down to a stem, and then put them in the cloner.
> 
> Once my system is up and running, I wont have a problem, but for the first grow, will this be OK?



Dont bother bro, just leave them in the cubes you will be fine.

Chef


----------



## AllGreenLA (Jul 31, 2009)

How long du u guys think I can keep them under the flourescents for instsance can I keep them under flourescents for 2 weeks till they root then to a 1000 watt to veg for 2-3 weeks ??? thats kinda my plan


----------



## sssdad (Jul 31, 2009)

AllGreenLA said:


> How long du u guys think I can keep them under the flourescents for instsance can I keep them under flourescents for 2 weeks till they root then to a 1000 watt to veg for 2-3 weeks ??? thats kinda my plan


1000w for veg is way overkill. get a t5 or a bunch of cfls to use for veg. save your electric bill for flower.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> here is plans for what u need hope this helps!!
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp


That is a great post Oneeye. Thx


----------



## piper32 (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the most epic thread ever. It took me over 3 days to read. I am not sure what else to say other than this thread has it all! Nice job Stinky!


----------



## Donk (Aug 1, 2009)

Donk said:


> dunno I just put stuff in last night. I am using a botanicare 20 gallon res with a heavy duty trash can liner. I don't think it really matters where the pump is but I will see. I will get pics up this weekend



Well I reached my arm into my res and felt around the bottom and nothing so far.


----------



## Donk (Aug 1, 2009)

Now that I have had this one running a few days I see there will be no problem with enough pressure for the sprayers I am gonna make my original customized version which should make the total length under 4 feet.


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 1, 2009)

Donk - Thats good news. Looks like your way may be the way to go for me. 

oneeyejedi - great link you found. You can use that to power the pumps too right?


----------



## jblwired (Aug 1, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> oneeyejedi - great link you found. You can use that to power the pumps too right?


Wrong! That relay setup in that link is for lights only and is a 240 volt system. 

Pumps run on 120v(here in the USA anyway). So the design of the relay setup would just have to be modified to have a regular 120 volt standard extension cord in stead of the dryer plug. 

You can chop up an extension cord or buy a standard 120 volt pigtail at the home improvement store of your choice. A pigtail is just a 6ft. or so plug and wire built together, and it just simply looks like a 6ft. piece of extension cord cut of the end with the prongs.

Hope this helps. I can go into it more later if anyone needs me to, but I want to make sure all of you are aware, that I think the original designer of this relay setup, is not getting the proper credit for it here. I just can't remember who it was. I'm fixing to go look.


----------



## jblwired (Aug 1, 2009)

If the info has not made it yet, then those of us that have read this entire thread word for word need to help transfer all of the most important info over to Stinks new site to give him a helping hand. That contacter setup needs to be documented for 240 and 120 systems on Stinks site.


----------



## jobless (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, first of all I have to say that I, like pretty much everybody else in this thread, feel compelled to thank Stinkbud for all of this info. It's really been... well, inspirational, if you want to know the truth. I had been planning on growing in soil until I saw the article about his system in High Times, then somehow I stumbled across this thread, which just blew my mind. Amazing. When I'm in the right living situation, i.e. no more room mates, I'm totally going to use Stunkbud's system. I do have a couple of questions and I hope I'm not asking ones that have already been asked. I apologize if I am, I read up to page 275 trying to find the answers, but, man, this is a really long thread haha! Plus, I'm a total newbie, so...

Question 1: Stinkbud said that he cleans his reservoirs every three weeks. What I don't get is how do you clean your reservoir if the pumps are on 1 minute on/5 minutes off intervals? I'm assuming that you have extra reservoirs ready to go so you can just turn the pump off, unhook the pump and everything, then you just use the extra reservoirs as the new clean ones. Am I right? Also, I plan on using the "garbage bag liner" trick that was suggested way back in the beginning of the thread. If I use garbage bag liners, will I still need to clean out the actual reservoir, or can I just change out the bag and not have to actually clean the reservoir? 

Question 2: You said that the room needs to be totally sealed if you want your Co2 to be effective. How exactly do you completely seal the room? I understand sealing off the windows and any air vents that may be in the room, but what about the cracks underneath the doorway? Is that a non-issue? Or is it actually something you need to worry about?

Um, let's see, what else? I can't think of anything else right now, although I'm sure I'll remember other questions later. But if somebody could answer the two that I asked, particularly the one about cleaning the reservoirs, that'd be awesome. I'm sure some of my questions will answer themselves once I actually build the system and start growing, but I can't seem to wrap my head around the whole "cleaning the reservoir" part. Please forgive my ignorance, I'm really am a total friggin' newbie, especially when it comes to hydroponics/aeroponics. I know nothing haha! And, again, I have to say a really big "Thank You" to Stinkbud and all the other people who have been kind enough to share all of this incredible information, I REALLY cannot wait to start up now.


----------



## Donk (Aug 1, 2009)

jobless said:


> Question 1: Stinkbud said that he cleans his reservoirs every three weeks. What I don't get is how do you clean your reservoir if the pumps are on 1 minute on/5 minutes off intervals? I'm assuming that you have extra reservoirs ready to go so you can just turn the pump off, unhook the pump and everything, then you just use the extra reservoirs as the new clean ones. Am I right? Also, I plan on using the "garbage bag liner" trick that was suggested way back in the beginning of the thread. If I use garbage bag liners, will I still need to clean out the actual reservoir, or can I just change out the bag and not have to actually clean the reservoir?


Having the pump off for a 1/2 hour to clean the res will not hurt anything. Changeing the bag is easier cause you actually have to clean anthing just put fresh water nutes and adjust PH.


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 1, 2009)

hey jobles
welcome
i turn my pumps off 30 min before i clean and change nutes
and i use a door sweep from any hardware store $10
check out stinks new web site www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 1, 2009)

oh yea
turning them off 30 min before keeps you from making a big mess


----------



## oneeyejedi (Aug 1, 2009)

jblwired said:


> Wrong! That relay setup in that link is for lights only and is a 240 volt system.
> 
> Pumps run on 120v(here in the USA anyway). So the design of the relay setup would just have to be modified to have a regular 120 volt standard extension cord in stead of the dryer plug.
> 
> ...


 this is true 700+ pages i could not find it so i just posted it.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Aug 1, 2009)

Saladsmokin said:


> *Hey SB, I just bought 5 Grape ape, and 5 SFV og kush babies in 2 inch rockwool. I cut most of the rockwool off so i could fit them in the 2 inch net pots. I made sure i didnt cut the roots off. Should they be fine in the aero vegger and not get to damp with the rockwool?*
> 
> *OOh yea and for sum reason my cloner didnt work very well last time i tried using it. but I made 20 new strong cuttings from the 10 flowering plants i have wen it was a week or 2 in flowerin and put them into the cloner 7 days ago and one of the babies is wilting over Im going to take the ten best out of the 20 clones and transfer them to the veg in 3weeks. I'm using plain tap water in the cloner system and with the new veg babies i put in 2days ago im using plain tap water also with 2 cfl lights above until i receive my 250 mh i just ordered and i was just wondering wat everyone is using for there new reservoirs? i saw a few pics of Blue tubs, im using the smaller 18 gal ruffneck that the plans said to get first.. but i want room for more clones and veg wat shuold i use? wen you say transfer every 3 weeks do u mean at the begining of week 4 to move them or the beginning of the 3rd week? jw cause i get confused with that.. haha.. i had one harvest but i never transfered any other plants into the flower room the first time because the cuttings i took never rooted and rotted,I made a mistake with that my first time..I used 2 600 hps lights to flower so far and i got 5 o's frm 7 plants.. i think i have to line my lights up better. Now i have my 1st flower unit at starting week 4 and i moved the veg into the second unit today, after 3 more weeks ill have the room full. I'm starting to get the hang of it but confused at times.. once i get my 250MH light i should be able to yield more because the veg plants i put in there are 6" because i was using CFL. So i have 20 babies in the cloner, 5 OG & 5 Grape Ape in the veg. 9 ladies in the 1st flower unit starting week 4. 7 ladies in the 2nd flower unit at starting week 1 cause three ladies died. Then i move the veg into the 3rd flower unit.... Its been along time since ive been on here because i dont have the internet at home anymore and i wish i could keep up!! -Thanks again Stink!- U DA MAN!!- Salad SMOKIN!*


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 1, 2009)

a few pics of my white berry i just chopped
i run 4 or 5 plants per post and 16 to 20 per 600 hps
this was 420 (not making it up lol) grams wet and about 100 dry
sticky as hell.....tiny bit of purple coming out
very dank and still wet
LOVE the stink system
flushed for a week with clearex (bought the stuff now i figure ill use it)


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> Could you please let us know how to make one? Maybe with a step by step and parts to buy. It save lots for many of us.
> 
> Thanks


I will try again. I had drawn up good clear schematic before then misplaced it and forgoten. Im makin another timer/contactor setup currently. just need a larger water tight case to put it in. Im thinking the smallest tote they make.lol

I will try to draw it up at work on a slow day.
You can use a 240v contactor for your lights if there 240v. Just make sure the contactor is 240v primary coil and not the 120v primary coil. They also make 24v ac and 48v ac primary coil ones for furnases and central air units. Lowes and Home depot dont carry contactors or relays like you would need. Try ebay or an electronic store that sells stuff to rewire your house or furnace. The amps is the key. like a 40amp contactor can handle up to 40 amp load. Thats what I use to run 6 pumps right now on one timer.


----------



## h8popo (Aug 2, 2009)

damn stink... i have made it a solid 60 pages of reading on this. you are a master! i love your system, so much i have been out gathering parts to make my own. i plan on using 6" PVC. my flower area is rather small. roughly 3x3x7. I plan on two small flower systems, but due to space, im going to run 10gal res. there will be 4 pipes, holding 4 pots each. do you see running the 10gal a problem for each system? also for the veg unit im also going to use a 10 gal for a res, but have a 18 for the root area.


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> a few pics of my white berry i just chopped
> i run 4 or 5 plants per post and 16 to 20 per 600 hps
> this was 420 (not making it up lol) grams wet and about 100 dry
> sticky as hell.....tiny bit of purple coming out
> ...


it looks mouth watering


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> do you see running the 10gal a problem for each system? also for the veg unit im also going to use a 10 gal for a res, but have a 18 for the root area.


I used smaller reservoirs and had heat issues in the water. I am in a position like you and had to make a smaller system. Mine is 4 holes in each fence post, so 8 holes total in my flower unit. I am having to buy a water chiller to keep temps down. I've had no successful summer grow because of the heat.


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> damn stink... i have made it a solid 60 pages of reading on this. you are a master! i love your system, so much i have been out gathering parts to make my own. i plan on using 6" PVC. my flower area is rather small. roughly 3x3x7. I plan on two small flower systems, but due to space, im going to run 10gal res. there will be 4 pipes, holding 4 pots each. do you see running the 10gal a problem for each system? also for the veg unit im also going to use a 10 gal for a res, but have a 18 for the root area.


The only problem is your going to be refilling it ever other day with water when they really start drinking it up during flower. If you dont mind filling water every other day it should work fine.


----------



## h8popo (Aug 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> The only problem is your going to be refilling it ever other day with water when they really start drinking it up during flower. If you dont mind filling water every other day it should work fine.


im in soil now, so the water every few days shouldnt be a big deal. damn basement and there short ceilings, lol. only if i had another foot to work with.


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> I used smaller reservoirs and had heat issues in the water. I am in a position like you and had to make a smaller system. Mine is 4 holes in each fence post, so 8 holes total in my flower unit. I am having to buy a water chiller to keep temps down. I've had no successful summer grow because of the heat.


Im running double stack flower units that are veg units modified and outside. Im using 14g for the res and 18gal for the top half for the roots to hang in. The temp has been a little warmer but they love the natural sunlight. Ive been moving my indoor clones strait to my veger/flower units outside and they do fine without any light shock. But if I move them into dirt from indoors they get some light shock uless I gradually put them in the light.

The ones I have in the flower/vegger unit I let them get about 1.5 -2.5 foot tall and use to the light outdoors for about a week or 2. Then I yank them out and transplant them into dirt. Its been working awsome without any shock. Maybe I will get off my lazy azz today and take some pictures.


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> im in soil now, so the water every few days shouldnt be a big deal. damn basement and there short ceilings, lol. only if i had another foot to work with.


 I was doing mine in a basement till summer hit, Then I desided to use natural sun and still use the aero units. Im doing a bunch in soil too but I transfer them from the aero to soil once they are use to the sun.
The colder basement floor will help keep your res cooler. The humidity was just too high in the basement I was using to keep it up in.


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

It just depends on how hot it is or your res temp will get hot like Heheheman said


----------



## h8popo (Aug 2, 2009)

i will be running two, 10 gallon reservoirs. 8 plants per res. the res will not be in the lights path, and on the bare basement floor. temps down there are 60-68 depending on the season. so its not heat im really worried about, just hoping its enough water... Im on unemployment now, so runnin low on water shouldnt be a prob, im always home now... well almost, i tend to be on the golf course alot more. lol. anyway...


----------



## andyman (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> i will be running two, 10 gallon reservoirs. 8 plants per res. the res will not be in the lights path, and on the bare basement floor. temps down there are 60-68 depending on the season. so its not heat im really worried about, just hoping its enough water... Im on unemployment now, so runnin low on water shouldnt be a prob, im always home now... well almost, i tend to be on the golf course alot more. lol. anyway...


you should be fine then


----------



## jblwired (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> damn stink... i have made it a solid 60 pages of reading on this. you are a master! i love your system, so much i have been out gathering parts to make my own. i plan on using 6" PVC. my flower area is rather small. roughly 3x3x7. I plan on two small flower systems, but due to space, im going to run 10gal res. there will be 4 pipes, holding 4 pots each. do you see running the 10gal a problem for each system? also for the veg unit im also going to use a 10 gal for a res, but have a 18 for the root area.


Page 75 is the money page. You will like page 75. I just had to say something about page 75, since everyone else has mentioned page 75. Lol Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## jblwired (Aug 2, 2009)

h8popo said:


> im in soil now, so the water every few days shouldn't be a big deal. damn basement and there short ceilings, lol. only if i had another foot to work with.


I just thought of something you or someone might want to try. What about putting the reservoir well out of the way, and put the posts just a few inches off the floor. Then, drain the posts into an automatic condensate pump that automatically sends the solution back to the reservoir. I know that could pose a small flood risk, but it's just a thought.

OH YEAH! Or better yet, since everyone should be lining the room with plastic, or pond liner anyway, for protection from floods, why not just make little individual pockets on the floor out of 1x4 or 1x6 boards, then line them securely. Then cover them, set your posts across those, and you have just made a very cheap, very large, but very short reservoir, and you gain the extra height. Of course with this system, with posts, the plumbing would have to be modified just a little. This would also shorten the height that the pump has push the solution, thus increasing the head pressure a little.

Wow. I can't believe that I forgot all about that technique. That's what I did about 6-7 years ago and it worked fantastic. And here I was fixing to go and buy more totes. I tottaly forgot I could make my own short resovoirs right on the dang floor.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 2, 2009)

what light schedule should i have for my clones for the 1st two weeks


----------



## Shrike (Aug 2, 2009)

Though you can have the lights on 24...most people will keep an 18 on 6 off schedule...same as veg.



brenseidbuds said:


> what light schedule should i have for my clones for the 1st two weeks


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 2, 2009)

any better luck running 24 than 18 cloning?.....want to save some electric


----------



## Shrike (Aug 2, 2009)

I've tried it both ways in the past and really couldn't see a diiference, so why waste the electric...but everyone's mileage may vary...



dagobaker said:


> any better luck running 24 than 18 cloning?.....want to save some electric


----------



## h8popo (Aug 2, 2009)

jblwired said:


> I just thought of something you or someone might want to try. What about putting the reservoir well out of the way, and put the posts just a few inches off the floor. Then, drain the posts into an automatic condensate pump that automatically sends the solution back to the reservoir. I know that could pose a small flood risk, but it's just a thought.
> 
> OH YEAH! Or better yet, since everyone should be lining the room with plastic, or pond liner anyway, for protection from floods, why not just make little individual pockets on the floor out of 1x4 or 1x6 boards, then line them securely. Then cover them, set your posts across those, and you have just made a very cheap, very large, but very short reservoir, and you gain the extra height. Of course with this system, with posts, the plumbing would have to be modified just a little. This would also shorten the height that the pump has push the solution, thus increasing the head pressure a little.
> 
> Wow. I can't believe that I forgot all about that technique. That's what I did about 6-7 years ago and it worked fantastic. And here I was fixing to go and buy more totes. I tottaly forgot I could make my own short resovoirs right on the dang floor.



damn, thats a good idea... i gotta go downstairs and do some math. only time you need to really clean the res out would be after harvest right? cleanin it out would be the only tricky part i think. this might work out well.. thanks man.


----------



## beta0701 (Aug 2, 2009)

Stink Buds System is the shit

Got me this far, everyone who is actually growin should check out his new site and follow my journal there

http://stinkbuddies.com/forums.htm

Spread the love


----------



## Shrike (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Beta...nice grow started there. I think a lot of us have already gone over to the new Stink site...but the more the merrier...I see great things happening over there...



beta0701 said:


> Stink Buds System is the shit
> 
> Got me this far, everyone who is actually growin should check out his new site and follow my journal there
> 
> ...


----------



## madazz (Aug 3, 2009)

hey,

can someone tell me the dimensions of the cloner they have. I know its 18 gallon but need the length, height & width. I live down under and cannot buy rubbermaid rough necks. I'm wanting to build one but was trying to work out what the size of the container is and what the distance from the sprayers to the bottom of the lid is. I may have to use a odd sized container and as long as my sprayers are the same distance from the lid as the stickbud system it would work.

Any help is really appreciated. 

Many thanks Madazz


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 3, 2009)

i just got dune with my first indoor hydro grow in a aero tub just 1 plant and got 7.5 oz. iv got to say these bontanicare pureblend pro nutes with the sweet is unreal been curing for 1 week and i have never had bud smell so sweet. my freinds are going crazy over this stuff. i cant wait until i can get stinks system going


----------



## jblwired (Aug 3, 2009)

h8popo said:


> damn, thats a good idea... i gotta go downstairs and do some math. only time you need to really clean the res out would be after harvest right? cleanin it out would be the only tricky part i think. this might work out well.. thanks man.


Thanks for the interest H8PoPo. Of course we have to change nutes every couple weeks but I only do major cleaning after harvest. I would just pick up what ever I used to sit my tubs or tubes on and what ever I cover my short floor res with and wipe down. 

I did a little quick math on a short res. that is 4"tall x 28"wide x 54"deep and that right there would make 26.18 gallons filled to the top, and the best part, only 4 freaking inches tall! Just some info for any of those that are interested.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 3, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i just got dune with my first indoor hydro grow in a aero tub just 1 plant and got 7.5 oz.


 any pics? what strain did you run?


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont know what stain it is. its a pure indica. sorry i dont do pics. i live in florida it seems they bust people down here for just saying reefer.


----------



## jobless (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Donk and Big Time Roofer for answering my question about cleaning the reservoir. Just another quick question (of course haha!). You guys said that you turn your pump off 30 minutes before cleaning. Obviously it doesn't hurt the plants, otherwise you wouldn't be doingg it. What I was wondering was: Why 30 minutes? Could I just turn the pump off and then go right into changing out the bag? Is there any particular reason you all wait 30 minutes before changing out the bag? 

Also, does anybody know about completely sealing your grow room to take full advantage of Co2? I get needing to seal air vents, windows etc, but what about cracks underneath doorways? Is that something that I shouldn't worry about? 

I checked out Stink's new website, too. It's awesome. I wish I had some money to donate, but, like my handle says, I'm jobless and broker than I've been in... well, probably forever. Soon as I get a job, though, I'm gonna donate for sure.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 4, 2009)

people in humid climates:

how many hours a day does your dehumidfier run?

does it run nonstop or intermitently?


----------



## jgreenbeast (Aug 4, 2009)

(bumpin)
stayin up to date w/ Stink and dirt. great wrk guys!


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 4, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> people in humid climates:
> 
> how many hours a day does your dehumidfier run?
> 
> does it run nonstop or intermitently?


its been raining at least 4 days a week all summer in ne ohio
shitty weather x 100
i can pull 5 gallons of water every 24 hours in a 10 x 12 foot room.....although it normally just pulls 3 gallons


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> its been raining at least 4 days a week all summer in ne ohio
> shitty weather x 100
> i can pull 5 gallons of water every 24 hours in a 10 x 12 foot room.....although it normally just pulls 3 gallons


wow. hope you you have a pretty big reservoir (or dont plan to ever take vacation).

i take it that the dehumidifier is staying on all the time. what are your humidity levels like?


----------



## andyman (Aug 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> its been raining at least 4 days a week all summer in ne ohio
> shitty weather x 100
> i can pull 5 gallons of water every 24 hours in a 10 x 12 foot room.....although it normally just pulls 3 gallons


dude you aint kidding.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Aug 4, 2009)

damn this place sux now.. no1 helps out...
But thanks to stink or i wouldnt be where im at. peace


----------



## Shrike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, Donk

You, Gringo Loco and of course, SoG, have three of the best modifications done to the basic Stink system that I've seen. I was wondering if ya got it in you to post up directions, measurements and pic's of how you built your system. It's just great seeing how people keep thinking up new ways to modify for their own needs. It doesn't have to be as elaborate as those other two guys, but it would be nice to see your plans...


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 4, 2009)

30 min gives time for the post's to stop driping
for the crack at the bottum of your door get a rubber door sweep it sealls it good
line your floor with 8mill plastic and run it 3 or 4 in. up the wall and duck tape it
this helps if you have a flood and co2
trust me on the plastic you will get the floor wet 
hope this helps


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 4, 2009)

i have it on energy saver like my 10000 btu air conditioner
temps stay between 76 and 85 and the humidity depends on what im growing .......
normally its between 45 and 55% humidity
it runs more when lights are on and the co2 generator is kicking..........
its a 50 pint dehud


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 4, 2009)

i have it under a 7 gallon bucket........but i can use any size i can fit......at least 20 gallon no problem


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 4, 2009)

just saw this....hope my place gets it quick
http://www.horticulturesource.com/botanicare-sweet-grape-5-gallon-p6527/?osCsid=735aa6ecee9dcb61fd94364d847d2762


----------



## robotninja (Aug 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> just saw this....hope my place gets it quick
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/botanicare-sweet-grape-5-gallon-p6527/?osCsid=735aa6ecee9dcb61fd94364d847d2762


Oh hell yea, Blackberry Kush with Grape flavored sweet! This is gonna be the tastiest bud yet 

Here's an idea... try mixing sweets? Like mix Berry flavor with Grape? Or Grape and Citrus = grape soda flavor?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm using citrus for Cali orange
going to use berry for my blueberry. Maybe half grape. Half berry
how many people flush for a week with just sweet ?


----------



## Donk (Aug 4, 2009)

jobless said:


> Thanks, Donk and Big Time Roofer for answering my question about cleaning the reservoir. Just another quick question (of course haha!). You guys said that you turn your pump off 30 minutes before cleaning. Obviously it doesn't hurt the plants, otherwise you wouldn't be doingg it. What I was wondering was: Why 30 minutes? Could I just turn the pump off and then go right into changing out the bag? Is there any particular reason you all wait 30 minutes before changing out the bag?


I did not mean leave the pump off 30min beforehand . I meant the pump will be off probable for about 30 min while you change your stuff. If you used a trashcan or something you could have everything premixed and PH's before you even drain and take out the old trashbag. Just be careful when draining the res that the trashbag does not get sucked up to the pump when the water gets low.


----------



## Drio (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get some sprayers? :S

Srsly ,- they are like really expensive at my hydro store >.<


----------



## Donk (Aug 4, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey, Donk
> 
> You, Gringo Loco and of course, SoG, have three of the best modifications done to the basic Stink system that I've seen. I was wondering if ya got it in you to post up directions, measurements and pic's of how you built your system. It's just great seeing how people keep thinking up new ways to modify for their own needs. It doesn't have to be as elaborate as those other two guys, but it would be nice to see your plans...



I never made any plans. I just thought it out in my head but I will get around to better pics and measurements this weekend plus a couple lil changes I would make for those looking for a smaller footprint.

what page is Gringo Loco and SoG's mods on?


On a sad note I don't think I am gonna get past week 4 with my unit due to my nosey family snooping around my house. Lesson I learned is when rent a house from family don't expect them to give you notice that they wanna come in like when renting from a normal landlord. Since they don't care bout my med card I said I am gonna finish my current C-99 and Blockhead run before I tear it down.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Donk said:


> I never made any plans. I just thought it out in my head but I will get around to better pics and measurements this weekend plus a couple lil changes I would make for those looking for a smaller footprint.
> 
> what page is Gringo Loco and SoG's mods on?


 
lol prlly gonna get kicked from site but stinkbud family has gone to www.stinkbuddies.com u will find gringo's plans ther he is a fukin genious right along side the main man stink


----------



## Shrike (Aug 5, 2009)

Like the Doktor said...you can find Gringo's pdf with all his plans on Stink's site and you can find SoG's stuff here.

Sorry 'bout the family not understanding. Guess there was no way for you to lock up the room? If you signed a lease or rental agreement with them, then they shouldn't come barging in without your permission. You could even have changed the locks to the house itself. If you just have an "understanding", then I guess they can do whatever they want...ahhh, family, ain't they wonderful?



Donk said:


> I never made any plans. I just thought it out in my head but I will get around to better pics and measurements this weekend plus a couple lil changes I would make for those looking for a smaller footprint.
> 
> what page is Gringo Loco and SoG's mods on?
> 
> ...


----------



## Donk (Aug 5, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Like the Doktor said...you can find Gringo's pdf with all his plans on Stink's site and you can find SoG's stuff here.
> 
> Sorry 'bout the family not understanding. Guess there was no way for you to lock up the room? If you signed a lease or rental agreement with them, then they shouldn't come barging in without your permission. You could even have changed the locks to the house itself. If you just have an "understanding", then I guess they can do whatever they want...ahhh, family, ain't they wonderful?


I did not register at 1st thats why I could not find Gringo's. I have everything locked up and they don't have keys but when they want to see inside and will not take no for a answer not much to do unless I want to get notice to move.


----------



## jobless (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks again, Donk and Big Time Roofer for answering my questions. I think I've got it pretty much figured out. Now it's just a matter of finding a job, getting out of my current living situation, finding a new apartment that's suitable for this type of grow and getting started with it. That shouldn't take too long haha!


----------



## eyeswideopen (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm reposting this question here because it's been in the veg section of the SB site for three days with no response.

I remember a couple people (Andyman?) using the 14 gal RN's for veg and thought they worked fine. Planning on using a 14 on the bottom and an 18 on top for root space. Would the 14 be fine for both? Meaning is anyone using a 14 on top and do you have enough space for the roots? Any problems with tangling or removing for flower? Any input would be great, as I already have the two 14's and would need to go out and buy an 18. Thanks.


----------



## vertise (Aug 6, 2009)

There are to many pages to read so my question may have been answered but i am curious as to how i can go about starting seed growth in a setup like this. I dont have access to clones so seeds are my only choice. what can i use/do to have a successful grow. Thanks


----------



## razor1334 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2009)

EyesWideOpen,

There have been a lot of posts in the past about using the 14 gal for the veg unit...I believe Stink didn't have much problem saying it was okay to use them. You might just have to keep a good eye on the roots to make sure they don't clog the pump. If you want to see all the posts about this subject or any other...download the pdf that I made for everyone on this thread. It allows you to search all 7,000 posts by searchwords...a big help when you're looking for info that may have been posted months ago...the d/l link is in my sig...hope this helps you.



eyeswideopen said:


> I'm reposting this question here because it's been in the veg section of the SB site for three days with no response.
> 
> I remember a couple people (Andyman?) using the 14 gal RN's for veg and thought they worked fine. Planning on using a 14 on the bottom and an 18 on top for root space. Would the 14 be fine for both? Meaning is anyone using a 14 on top and do you have enough space for the roots? Any problems with tangling or removing for flower? Any input would be great, as I already have the two 14's and would need to go out and buy an 18. Thanks.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Shrike. I downloaded your pdf a few hundred pages ago, and I've updated it when you did. Searched the whole thing with the search feature, that's how I knew it was Andyman using the 14's. All he really said was that he's using them, nothing about problems. Still trying to get some direct feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem...hope you can get some more direct answers soon...



eyeswideopen said:


> Thanks Shrike. I downloaded your pdf a few hundred pages ago, and I've updated it when you did. Searched the whole thing with the search feature, that's how I knew it was Andyman using the 14's. All he really said was that he's using them, nothing about problems. Still trying to get some direct feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 6, 2009)

vertise said:


> There are to many pages to read so my question may have been answered but i am curious as to how i can go about starting seed growth in a setup like this. I dont have access to clones so seeds are my only choice. what can i use/do to have a successful grow. Thanks



You can start the seed off the usual way and just transfer them. Use rockwool and then like dok does, just put the rockwool in the net pot.


----------



## stepintoliquid (Aug 6, 2009)

StinkBud, i've been away for a while from this site and just wanted to say THANKS again for all your knowledge and the passing on of all your good work! Had 2 questions. I remember a long while back you mentioned something about building an "aero-bucket" setup. I was curious of how you would construct that? Any ideas of how one would incorporate the "aero-bucket" or your aero setup into a vertical growing style? I love your aero setup and vertical setups and would love to be able to combine the both! THANKS again for everything!


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 7, 2009)

vertise said:


> There are to many pages to read so my question may have been answered but i am curious as to how i can go about starting seed growth in a setup like this. I dont have access to clones so seeds are my only choice. what can i use/do to have a successful grow. Thanks


An easy way to start seeds in the Stink cloner, is to place a few seeds in a paper towel bunched up and into a net pot, cover with a neoprene coller, and place in cloner. After 2-3 days roots should be a popping, and after 5-7 days they should be seedlings long enough to place in a collar and it's own cup. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## oneeyejedi (Aug 7, 2009)

stepintoliquid said:


> StinkBud, i've been away for a while from this site and just wanted to say THANKS again for all your knowledge and the passing on of all your good work! Had 2 questions. I remember a long while back you mentioned something about building an "aero-bucket" setup. I was curious of how you would construct that? Any ideas of how one would incorporate the "aero-bucket" or your aero setup into a vertical growing style? I love your aero setup and vertical setups and would love to be able to combine the both! THANKS again for everything!


 hey bro not sure if you know about this yet here ya go
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/


----------



## stepintoliquid (Aug 7, 2009)

oneeyejedi said:


> hey bro not sure if you know about this yet here ya go
> http://www.stinkbuddies.com/


 
yes i've been to his new site numerous times but still doesn't answer either of my question, but THANKS for trying to help a person out, i do appreciate it!


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 8, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> An easy way to start seeds in the Stink cloner, is to place a few seeds in a paper towel bunched up and into a net pot, cover with a neoprene coller, and place in cloner. After 2-3 days roots should be a popping, and after 5-7 days they should be seedlings long enough to place in a collar and it's own cup.
> 
> Hope this helps.


i have 100% suc. this way
thanks to gringo


----------



## oneeyejedi (Aug 8, 2009)

OK I need some advice. I'm setting a new room and I cant make up my mind on what controller or controllers to use.
I'm running
growzilla x 2 with 1000w hps and 400w mh in each I'm wiring 240 for the lights
4 stinkbud flower systems
hydrofarm co2 regulator will upgrade to burner after first run
ac
carbon scrubber w 8in high output can fan recirculating inside room
6in ho can fan venting sealed lights
its really dry here so don't know what my humidity needs will be but I'm thinking ill have to raise hum in room.its like 12 percent right now empty.


----------



## morphus657 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok i just got done reading all this it took me like 2 weeks but well worth it Thanx u so much for all the help Stinkbud i read your HT artical 2 it was really good and i hope all is will with u and your work


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 8, 2009)

Pics of the babies starting off in the stinbud system bluecheese clones. Showing growth already only been in the sytem two days. Impressed for sure. Hopefully Stink you are Safe in Cali by now.

Dirrty


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 9, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> An easy way to start seeds in the Stink cloner, is to place a few seeds in a paper towel bunched up and into a net pot, cover with a neoprene coller, and place in cloner. After 2-3 days roots should be a popping, and after 5-7 days they should be seedlings long enough to place in a collar and it's own cup.
> 
> Hope this helps.


i found the paper towel gets too soggy after a few days, but some gauze works really good in the cloner.


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess the paper towels my wife buys are better quality, I've kept them in the cloner for many days checking several times daily without a tear or deterioration of any sort, but gauze seems like a perfect alternative.


----------



## pimpc562 (Aug 9, 2009)

i have a question... doesn't the roots travel down to the reservoir exposed to the light?


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 9, 2009)

pimpc562 said:


> i have a question... doesn't the roots travel down to the reservoir exposed to the light?


Until you cut them. Don't worry it will be ok.


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 9, 2009)

Drio said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some sprayers? :S
> 
> Srsly ,- they are like really expensive at my hydro store >.<


http://www.horticulturesource.com/ez-clone-ez-clone-sprayer-red-bag-of-100--p1018/?osCsid=1ffe1c893d8e6e1ac1b133a34eebb145

This is the cheapest I've found. They also sell them individually. Like .60 cents


----------



## skunkiefun (Aug 9, 2009)

Stinkbud, did I read somewhere you are gonna have a problem with high shipping costs on your website?


----------



## mtx (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats the length and width of the 14 site and rubbermaid, was wondering if I could fit two 14 systems in a 4x4 tent with a 600W


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 9, 2009)

mtx said:


> Whats the length and width of the 14 site and rubbermaid, was wondering if I could fit two 14 systems in a 4x4 tent with a 600W


Length and width are identical to the 18g size, just shorter. You can easily put 2 in a 4x4 tent.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 9, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Length and width are identical to the 18g size, just shorter. You can easily put 2 in a 4x4 tent.


i just built a tough box version (the yellow and black ones from home depot 27 gallons) with 2 of the double units as a sog style flowering grow
they fit perfectly in my 39 x 39 inch box under a 400 hps......and i have a co2 generator in the room


----------



## SuicidalGuy (Aug 9, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i just built a tough box version (the yellow and black ones from home depot 27 gallons) with 2 of the double units as a sog style flowering grow
> they fit perfectly in my 39 x 39 inch box under a 400 hps......and i have a co2 generator in the room


Dago thats cuz youre the man!


----------



## Shrike (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Dago,

Let's see a few pic's of your SoG style setup. SoG himself is only now starting to get the grow going, but he did build that uber room and that took a lot of work and money. Let us know how his (and now your) mod of the stinksystem work and look.



dagobaker said:


> i just built a tough box version (the yellow and black ones from home depot 27 gallons) with 2 of the double units as a sog style flowering grow
> they fit perfectly in my 39 x 39 inch box under a 400 hps......and i have a co2 generator in the room


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 10, 2009)

im going to take some pics today
i need to get some netting and ill be doing a scrog i think.......since the plants have no means of support
home depot has the containers for 12$ and i think the total units cost about 100$ each to make


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 10, 2009)

ok some pics of my grow room
the black with yellow tops are the sog style
i have to add the screen this week so they can grow into that
im modified the units a bit
i just harvested a bunch so most are on the newish side
i have some that are from just added to 5 weeks into flowering


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have a question when building stunkbuds system do you guys plance the sprayers directly under the net pot or inbetween each one


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 10, 2009)

to be honest ive changed mine........
i use 10 sprayers per post.........so 20 per unit per pump........
the pressure is still great and it gives u more room for mistakes.......
i figure if a few plug i still have enough to keep up the crazy growth


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the quick response! I have one more question if u dont have the collar on how much water is escaping for you guys? I am just nervous that my plants wont be getting enough water I plan on starting clones in it that are in rock wool cubes and am nervous it will dry out... I am using the 396 pump with 18 sprayers and it doesnt seem to be pumping out nearly as much as a fountain pump that is 405 that I got from home depot.


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 10, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> thanks for the quick response! I have one more question if u dont have the collar on how much water is escaping for you guys? I am just nervous that my plants wont be getting enough water I plan on starting clones in it that are in rock wool cubes and am nervous it will dry out... I am using the 396 pump with 18 sprayers and it doesnt seem to be pumping out nearly as much as a fountain pump that is 405 that I got from home depot.


 Heres a quick test loosen the collar around your pump cord and see how wet the top gets.


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 10, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Heres a quick test loosen the collar around your pump cord and see how wet the top gets.


what collar? im confused? could u do a drawing in ms paint or something???


----------



## Milton187 (Aug 10, 2009)

Where do you guys get the best price on botanicaire nutes?

Milty


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 10, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Where do you guys get the best price on botanicaire nutes?
> 
> Milty


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/pure-blend-pro-organic-nutrients-c-81_210.html
i live 60 miles from there so its just gas from my civic and 1$ in tolls....
try and beat them


----------



## Milton187 (Aug 10, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/pure-blend-pro-organic-nutrients-c-81_210.html
> i live 60 miles from there so its just gas from my civic and 1$ in tolls....
> try and beat them


 
What about other botanacaire stuff like "Cal-Mag plus" "Sweet" etc.?

Thanks for the reply,

Milton


----------



## robotninja (Aug 10, 2009)

Just checking to get some input from those running Co2, what's the optimum temp range for co2 enrichment?

I've heard that it's better to have the temps higher (80-85 range), but I'm running like 75 degree's right now, is this too cold?

I'm also looking for another 8 week finisher to run with my BBK, got suggestions for an 8 week strain with decent "daytime smoke" appeal? What happened to the link for the list of strains ran in the Stinkbud System?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 10, 2009)

They r cheap on everything
I run 83-85 and 77 during night


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Donk...hope all is going well with your grow. You still going to have to pull it soon? Hope not.

I was wondering if you can still going to put up some more pics and the measurements? Also, would love to see the changes you can make to have a smaller footprint for the unit. Thanks!



Donk said:


> I never made any plans. I just thought it out in my head but I will get around to better pics and measurements this weekend plus a couple lil changes I would make for those looking for a smaller footprint.


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 11, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> thanks for the quick response! I have one more question if u dont have the collar on how much water is escaping for you guys? I am just nervous that my plants wont be getting enough water I plan on starting clones in it that are in rock wool cubes and am nervous it will dry out... I am using the 396 pump with 18 sprayers and it doesnt seem to be pumping out nearly as much as a fountain pump that is 405 that I got from home depot.


Yo BigB - check the plans, notice how the sprayers sit in the center of the netcups - allowing 2 sprayers to hit all but the end sites - which already benefit from being downstream. The sprayer on the end of the bar on the capped end of the post, sits closer to the center of the cup than the others due to space constraints.

I run 6 holes per post, with the sprayer set 3 inches OC behind each cup. I run 18 sprayers total - but in a 3 post system I have quite a bit more distance to travel. I went with the EcoPlus 633. Also - the sprayers work better mounted perpendicular to the spray bar on the flower units. In the clone and veg units I run them parallel to the spray bar. One word of caution when going with bigger EcoPlus pumps... the bigger you go, the higher the minimum water level they can drain. The EP 633 will not drain my 25 gallon Botanicare res down to a manageable level for me to lift. I need to throw a LittleGiant in to drain it all the way.

With rockwool - they may be too wet! Rockwool holds water more than any other medium and overwatering it is easy. Keep an eye on it at first - but I am sure they will be plenty irrigated.


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 11, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok some pics of my grow room
> the black with yellow tops are the sog style
> i have to add the screen this week so they can grow into that
> im modified the units a bit
> ...


Nice, Dago! ...and a big harvest already in the can - u da man!


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey LR...do you run into any problems with heat using the larger EcoPlus 633? Since you're using the larger 25 gallon container...probably not. You say you're running a 3 post stink system...do you have any pics of what your set up looks like. I'm trying to look at as many different versions of the Stink system as I can before deciding on what mod's I'll make for my own. Thanks...



LionsRoor said:


> Yo BigB - check the plans, notice how the sprayers sit in the center of the netcups - allowing 2 sprayers to hit all but the end sites - which already benefit from being downstream. The sprayer on the end of the bar on the capped end of the post, sits closer to the center of the cup than the others due to space constraints.
> 
> I run 6 holes per post, with the sprayer set 3 inches OC behind each cup. I run 18 sprayers total - but in a 3 post system I have quite a bit more distance to travel. I went with the EcoPlus 633. Also - the sprayers work better mounted perpendicular to the spray bar on the flower units. In the clone and veg units I run them parallel to the spray bar. One word of caution when going with bigger EcoPlus pumps... the bigger you go, the higher the minimum water level they can drain. The EP 633 will not drain my 25 gallon Botanicare res down to a manageable level for me to lift. I need to throw a LittleGiant in to drain it all the way.


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 11, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey LR...do you run into any problems with heat using the larger EcoPlus 633? Since you're using the larger 25 gallon container...probably not. You say you're running a 3 post stink system...do you have any pics of what your set up looks like. I'm trying to look at as many different versions of the Stink system as I can before deciding on what mod's I'll make for my own. Thanks...


No - heat is not a problem with the 633.

Here are some pics for ya - I have been meaning to post some. Hope they inspire!


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job, LR...they look great!



LionsRoor said:


> No - heat is not a problem with the 633.
> 
> Here are some pics for ya - I have been meaning to post some. Hope they inspire!


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 11, 2009)

nice setup
im about to create a triple 6 foot long system with a 32 gallon res


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 11, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> What about other botanacaire stuff like "Cal-Mag plus" "Sweet" etc.?
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Milton


hey milton
heres a good place
www.hydrowarehouse.com
just search botanicare


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going back to a 2 post system. I find that the water pressure in the center is lower than the 2 sides, requiring a bigger pump.


----------



## proheto8008 (Aug 11, 2009)

those looking to harvest that much should check out this thread

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?t=405


----------



## Donk (Aug 11, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Hey Donk...hope all is going well with your grow. You still going to have to pull it soon? Hope not.
> 
> I was wondering if you can still going to put up some more pics and the measurements? Also, would love to see the changes you can make to have a smaller footprint for the unit. Thanks!


I have not shut down yet lol not gonna till they get on my case. Ended up being busy so only got some of the new one build but here is a pic of how to shave 4 inches off. I am gonna throw another union between the T and the gulley after everthing is ready. I am gonna make new one with 4 foot rails cause I am probable gonna move so I will be ready.

As you can see on the current unit its a few inches over 4 feet cause of the pump in the res. So with my new lil mod the res will sit completing underneath. What I like about my mods is you have full access to res and the ability to break it down easy.

Well here is my 18 unit. I think some of the girls where too tall. I am still learning them and the last pic is there mom's ( cindy99 from seed) in coco. In a few weeks I will have my one or 2 keepers and it will be able to have more uniform growth.


----------



## SOG (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone run Super Silver Haze strain with over 4000ppm soup?
i accidentally been running mine for over a week now with almost 4k ppm
the girls seem to be growing like crazy, 
or maybe i am reading them wrong
and they aren't doing so well, 
anyway i dropped them back to 2000ppm today
but since they didn't seem to get any nute burn, i was wondering why


----------



## robotninja (Aug 12, 2009)

I grew SSH in stinkybuds system. She burned at anything over 1,500 ppm's. I didn't use co2, but still., very sensitive to ppm's.

When she climbed over 2k, she burned, burned badly at that. Effected yield and taste, don't run her high. Trust me!


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> anyone run Super Silver Haze strain with over 4000ppm soup?
> i accidentally been running mine for over a week now with almost 4k ppm
> the girls seem to be growing like crazy,
> or maybe i am reading them wrong
> ...


Hmmm - I wonder if that meter is calibrated? 2000 for SSH is generally considered very high! 4000 makes me really wonder???


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 12, 2009)

do any of you guys find you need to run a water chiller in you stink systems or does it do fine without?


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 12, 2009)

Just did a photo update on my op using Mantis the StinkBud inspired mod.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/160121-stinkbud-inspired-bubble-gum-white.html#post2890551

Pura Vida!


----------



## Shrike (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice setup and mod's, Donk. Thanks for the pic's and update us when you have it all the way you want it.



Donk said:


> I have not shut down yet lol not gonna till they get on my case. Ended up being busy so only got some of the new one build but here is a pic of how to shave 4 inches off. I am gonna throw another union between the T and the gulley after everthing is ready. I am gonna make new one with 4 foot rails cause I am probable gonna move so I will be ready.
> 
> As you can see on the current unit its a few inches over 4 feet cause of the pump in the res. So with my new lil mod the res will sit completing underneath. What I like about my mods is you have full access to res and the ability to break it down easy.
> 
> Well here is my 18 unit. I think some of the girls where too tall. I am still learning them and the last pic is there mom's ( cindy99 from seed) in coco. In a few weeks I will have my one or 2 keepers and it will be able to have more uniform growth.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah...I remember some years ago when I was growing SSH...it is a bit twitchy about how high you can go with nutes. 4000 pretty much seems impossible...check you meter?



SOG said:


> anyone run Super Silver Haze strain with over 4000ppm soup?
> i accidentally been running mine for over a week now with almost 4k ppm
> the girls seem to be growing like crazy,
> or maybe i am reading them wrong
> ...


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys, in this case more likely my meter is dialed wrong


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 12, 2009)

never easy getting things to work right in the beginning......its a struggle
im still working on things 8 months later


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 12, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> do any of you guys find you need to run a water chiller in you stink systems or does it do fine without?


A few factors - a larger reservoir keeps the water cooler, ambient temps, location, etc.
I personally do need a water chiller. I have had to pretty much stop my grow because of reservoir temps getting too high. 
You can fill 2 liter bottles of water and freeze them and pop these in as a temporary solution.
Another alternative to a high priced chiller is to mod a window AC unit. (I'm presently researching this solution)


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

hehehemann said:


> A few factors - a larger reservoir keeps the water cooler, ambient temps, location, etc.
> I personally do need a water chiller. I have had to pretty much stop my grow because of reservoir temps getting too high.
> You can fill 2 liter bottles of water and freeze them and pop these in as a temporary solution.
> Another alternative to a high priced chiller is to mod a window AC unit. (I'm presently researching this solution)


you can find excellent deals on a used Arctica chillers on craigslist.net in your area


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 12, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> No - heat is not a problem with the 633.
> 
> Here are some pics for ya - I have been meaning to post some. Hope they inspire!


Wow! I love it! Super clean and professional. By far one of the nicest mods I've seen.

We should call it Super StinkBud or SS....


----------



## Shrike (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope you'll show us pic's when it's done. Who makes the 32 gal res.?



dagobaker said:


> nice setup
> im about to create a triple 6 foot long system with a 32 gallon res


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! I love it! Super clean and professional. By far one of the nicest mods I've seen.
> 
> We should call it Super StinkBud or SS....


Thanks, Buddy!

Thanks back at ya - couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 12, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> never easy getting things to work right in the beginning......its a struggle
> im still working on things 8 months later


Ha ha - no doubt! It's a work in progress for sure.


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 12, 2009)

heres the drain i got goin in mine the grommets are pretty cheap and its a nice seal, you can pick the unit up by the drain pipe and it wont come out.


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 12, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> heres the drain i got goin in mine the grommets are pretty cheap and its a nice seal, you can pick the unit up by the drain pipe and it wont come out.


Very nice! 

What size grommets did you use? Where did you get them?

Cheers!


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> heres the drain i got goin in mine the grommets are pretty cheap and its a nice seal, you can pick the unit up by the drain pipe and it wont come out.


that's a very nice way to run the drain
solves an issue I've been contemplating about
where did you get these?


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 13, 2009)

SOG said:


> that's a very nice way to run the drain
> solves an issue I've been contemplating about
> where did you get these?


im not sure the exact size, ill check and get back to you guys, but the small grommets for the pump feed i just got at home depot, the larger ones i think are 1 1/4" ill have to check. i have the guy at my hydro store get them for me, im not sure where he orders them from but they say gerneral hydroponics right on them, they sit real flush, all the water drains good, no leaks. i use some self tappers screws to hold the end caps on and i have some rope caulk around the edge and it makes a nice water proof seal and everytime i need to clean it the rope caulk is replacable.


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 13, 2009)

here you go, a little past half way down the page http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/parts_aeroflo60.html


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 13, 2009)

in the cloner do you guys run the pump 24/7 or do you do the 1 on 5 off?


----------



## SOG (Aug 13, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> here you go, a little past half way down the page http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/parts_aeroflo60.html


Thanks bra



bigb1987 said:


> in the cloner do you guys run the pump 24/7 or do you do the 1 on 5 off?



on for one minute off for five, run it 24/7


----------



## jobless (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey everybody, just thought I'd share this little nugget of info with you all. Check this out: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grd/1318642296.html

This person took Stinkbud's plans and is now trying to sell his setup on Craig's List. They're asking $1200 for four of them! Ridiculous... It's kind of totally trashing Stinkbud's intentions, right? I mean, I thought that the whole point of this entire thread was to provide FREE information on how to build a cheap and super-effective method of growing your own medicine, wasn't it? Now this person is trying to cash in on Stink's kindness. Pathetic.

Anyway, yeah, I've been following this thread for a while and, even though I've only posted a couple of times, I feel like we're all kind of family here, so I figured I'd mention this.


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 14, 2009)

jobless said:


> Hey everybody, just thought I'd share this little nugget of info with you all. Check this out: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grd/1318642296.html
> 
> This person took Stinkbud's plans and is now trying to sell his setup on Craig's List. They're asking $1200 for four of them! Ridiculous... It's kind of totally trashing Stinkbud's intentions, right? I mean, I thought that the whole point of this entire thread was to provide FREE information on how to build a cheap and super-effective method of growing your own medicine, wasn't it? Now this person is trying to cash in on Stink's kindness. Pathetic.


Not the first time we've seen this, although this guy is crazy! $1200 for 4 flower systems, a cloner, and a vegger? Figure $100 each in parts and he is basically doubling his investment! Definitely not following in the Stink tradition. Not only that, but did you see *"THESE were used for a month- they'll need a quick rinse-with hydrogen peroxide solution but otherwise great"* ... nice, $1200 and you don't even wipe them down? I would bet money the workmanship is shoddy too, I just get that impression.

Ha!


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 14, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> heres the drain i got goin in mine the grommets are pretty cheap and its a nice seal, you can pick the unit up by the drain pipe and it wont come out.


Nice! In the event of a power outage, you can raise the drain assembly to retain more water in the post. Super clean... I wonder if your NFT may become more of a DWC system as the roots begin to grow into the drain and slow the drainage. You may want to consider longer irrigation intervals if it seems like 5 minutes off doesn't allow sufficient drainage of the posts through the drain tube. A total clog would cause a flood out one or more of the site holes.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 14, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/pure-blend-pro-organic-nutrients-c-81_210.html
> i live 60 miles from there so its just gas from my civic and 1$ in tolls....
> try and beat them


 

I do have to agree plantlighting is buy far A cheap and nice place to shop!


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 14, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Not the first time we've seen this, although this guy is crazy! $1200 for 4 flower systems, a cloner, and a vegger? Figure $100 each in parts and he is basically doubling his investment! Definitely not following in the Stink tradition. Not only that, but did you see *"THESE were used for a month- they'll need a quick rinse-with hydrogen peroxide solution but otherwise great"* ... nice, $1200 and you don't even wipe them down? I would bet money the workmanship is shoddy too, I just get that impression.
> 
> Ha![/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 14, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Nice grow GringoLoco! I am looking to move to A scrog setup soon enough! I have been very successfull with my SOG... I would just have to figure out the netting issue and how I would mount it..


Trouble, for my scrog I went real simple: I took a roll of stuff like this (http://www.unbeatablesale.com/bci18354.html) and some 3/4" PVC pipe, tees, and elbows. 

I then measured out the length, width, and height I needed, cutting (2) of the width, (2) length, and (4) height. I joined them altogether with (4) tees and (4) elbows. Then I cut a swatch of vinyl fence to the appropriate dimensions, attached to the PVC with zip ties, and vuala!


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 14, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice! In the event of a power outage, you can raise the drain assembly to retain more water in the post. Super clean... I wonder if your NFT may become more of a DWC system as the roots begin to grow into the drain and slow the drainage. You may want to consider longer irrigation intervals if it seems like 5 minutes off doesn't allow sufficient drainage of the posts through the drain tube. A total clog would cause a flood out one or more of the site holes.


well i have about 6 or 7 harvests with these drains and so far no problems, the roots get trimmed if they start makin their way towards the pump in the rez. other than that, its problem free


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 14, 2009)

I started out using that system years ago, and I found it to be A pain in the butt to clean (not like the E&F is any easier)! I am just facinated by the scrog and was looking at giving it A possable run sometime


----------



## n4a2t0e (Aug 14, 2009)

I am using Stinkbuds Dual Chamber Aeroponic Veg Unit to SOG in, so about 8 weeks in there. The idea is to keep the roots in the top container and out of the solution in the bottom res, but im guessing the roots will get long over 8 weeks and find their way to the bottom.
i put a wire mesh around the pvc were the hole from the bottom to the top container is, but im afraid it wont be enough. if the roots do grow into the bottom res, do i need to aerate the water with airstones, or will the water pump be enough. im also worried about clogging my pump with roots. 
Help?

Thanks for any advice. id really appreciate it. BIG THANKS to Stinkbud for your wonderful knowledge! and to everyone else on here providing help for those in need. 

n4a2t0e


----------



## BIGTIMEROOFERR (Aug 14, 2009)

n4a2t0e said:


> I am using Stinkbuds Dual Chamber Aeroponic Veg Unit to SOG in, so about 8 weeks in there. The idea is to keep the roots in the top container and out of the solution in the bottom res, but im guessing the roots will get long over 8 weeks and find their way to the bottom.
> i put a wire mesh around the pvc were the hole from the bottom to the top container is, but im afraid it wont be enough. if the roots do grow into the bottom res, do i need to aerate the water with airstones, or will the water pump be enough. im also worried about clogging my pump with roots.
> Help?
> 
> ...


cut the roots when they get to long it wont hurt them


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Aug 14, 2009)

where can i get these sprayers?


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> heres the drain i got goin in mine the grommets are pretty cheap and its a nice seal, you can pick the unit up by the drain pipe and it wont come out.


where did ya get them, it looks sweet like it wouldnt make as much waterfall sound for people with sound problems/stealth


never mind I see now


----------



## n4a2t0e (Aug 14, 2009)

BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> cut the roots when they get to long it wont hurt them


 
thats was my initial guess, but i thought i read somewhere that the size of roots are equivalent to the size of the plant and if u cut the roots short the plants growth will slow to a hault... just double checking.. thanks for the reply that'll be an easy fix.


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

n4a2t0e said:


> I am using Stinkbuds Dual Chamber Aeroponic Veg Unit to SOG in, so about 8 weeks in there. The idea is to keep the roots in the top container and out of the solution in the bottom res, but im guessing the roots will get long over 8 weeks and find their way to the bottom.
> i put a wire mesh around the pvc were the hole from the bottom to the top container is, but im afraid it wont be enough. if the roots do grow into the bottom res, do i need to aerate the water with airstones, or will the water pump be enough. im also worried about clogging my pump with roots.
> Help?
> 
> ...


Ive been doing some in dual veg containers I modified to use for flowering and only the larger tap roots seem to get into the bottom and it doesnt seem to change anything. I put a net around the pump so it doesnt get clogged. I dont even cut the roots and there fine. The water gets mixed enough from it draining down into the 2nd container. Also the smaller the drain holes and more of them the better, rather than large drain holes. If you want to keep the roots out of the water. My camera seems to be missing or I would take a pic of my outdoor units I made using the modified veg units with 6 plants in each. 14 gal top and 10g res. seems to be loving the natural sunlight and the water seems to stay cool enough.

Ive been doing the outside veg unit moded into flowern for about 2 months now. Next year I want to do a small greenhouse or screen roof over many stinkbud units.

Just use many small holes for the water to drain


----------



## n4a2t0e (Aug 14, 2009)

andyman said:


> Ive been doing some in dual veg containers I modified to use for flowering and only the larger tap roots seem to get into the bottom and it doesnt seem to change anything. I put a net around the pump so it doesnt get clogged. I dont even cut the roots and there fine. The water gets mixed enough from it draining down into the 2nd container. Also the smaller the drain holes and more of them the better, rather than large drain holes. If you want to keep the roots out of the water. My camera seems to be missing or I would take a pic of my outdoor units I made using the modified veg units with 6 plants in each. 14 gal top and 10g res. seems to be loving the natural sunlight and the water seems to stay cool enough.
> 
> Ive been doing the outside veg unit moded into flowern for about 2 months now. Next year I want to do a small greenhouse or screen roof over many stinkbud units.
> 
> Just use many small holes for the water to drain


 

NICE! many thanks Andyman! Glad i wont have to worry about aerators. I'll put smaller holes in all my units.. when u say small, do u mean like 1" holes, 1/4" holes, or even smaller.? 

And i remember seeing instructions for your contactor cycle timer setup, but i cant seem to find them now, any chance you could hook up a link?

thanks so much man! i really appreciate the help... first time grower.

n4a2t0e


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to do newer easyer to read directions and scematic. I will post when I get off my lazy ass to draw them up. sorry

I made a few dif types using 2" holes first (since I had the hole saw handy for the top) then I switched to 1/2" holes for the drain (inbetween the top tote and bottom.) I just sat it on top and drilled down through both the bottom of the top tote and the lid of the res tote. Hope this helps.

ps if you look at my album pictures under projects there are pictures of my contactor units and my homeaid timer units. Well I bought repeat cycle timer units that I put in a box hooked up with a contactor/relay. I think the link is in my signature

peace bro


----------



## sdkid (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys i need some quick help.

I assembled the cloner exactly to stick bud specs, the thing is; the eco pump does not connect to the 2 1/4 pvc cutting. Evo pump gave me 5 adapters with their Eco 396 pump and none of them fits into the 1/2 pvc pipe. 

How did you guys do it?

Thanks


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

sdkid said:


> Guys i need some quick help.
> 
> I assembled the cloner exactly to stick bud specs, the thing is; the eco pump does not connect to the 2 1/4 pvc cutting. Evo pump gave me 5 adapters with their Eco 396 pump and none of them fits into the 1/2 pvc pipe.
> 
> ...


check the link in my pics. it shows the piece you need.
1/2" pvc with 1/2" threaded end. Its allmost the same size as a garden hose thread (maybe the same) anyway the inside diameter is the same as all the addaptor sleaves that come with most pumps. Ive never had a problem and used many pumps from good eco's to cheap harbor frieght ones.

hope this helps

ohh hold on. never mind the pic isnt there, I will try to find it and post it.


----------



## HelplessHydro (Aug 14, 2009)

SOG said:


> that's a very nice way to run the drain
> solves an issue I've been contemplating about
> where did you get these?



Look up a product called UNISEAL, I've used them for my fish tank projects for years...


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

there ya go hope that picture helps. Its the inside diameter of that peice that matters not the outside thread peice. Its a little smaller inside diameter than the 1/2" pvc pipe, and fits most of them sleeves that come with the pumps.


----------



## sdkid (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks andyman, i really appreciate your help. Got it to work!

One more question, on the veg, is there a better way to measure the side exit for the pvc piping. Or we just have to eyeball it?


----------



## andyman (Aug 14, 2009)

sdkid said:


> thanks andyman, i really appreciate your help. Got it to work!
> 
> One more question, on the veg, is there a better way to measure the side exit for the pvc piping. Or we just have to eyeball it?


anytime,

I put the T in were I want it to come out and then put the pipe resting ontop of the T (a peice of pipe about the same length you think it may be, ( aproxomitly))
anyway I hold it till it looks flush and then mark itm then move it down another pipe length, since I had it sitting on top of the T. 

Pretty much just eyeballing it , Yeah. I also try to put it on a slight incline runing back twards the center so water runs down hill twards the pump too. But it doesnt matter since its all draining into the bottom res even if it does leak a little out the whole you cut in the side of the tote for it to exit.

Hope that wasnt to corn-fusin. lol been drinkin too many Heinekens tonight.
peace bra


----------



## kmills (Aug 15, 2009)

what kind of nozzles are you using


----------



## Hill0046 (Aug 15, 2009)

Andyman

Very cool sprouter. Where did that come from and can you give us a quick tute on its operation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Aug 15, 2009)

Holy shit. Pretty cool but damn so many pages. I could never sit here and go through them all..... Id be happy with 6 ounces every 3 weeks. I could smoke on that....


----------



## Shrike (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Unhallowed...there is a LOT of great info in a LOT of those pages. If ya want to make it a bit easier to read all the info, try downloading my pdf of the thread. I update it every 100 pages and it is current up to page 700. Having the pdf also allows you to do searches by keywords...pretty handy. The link to it is in my sig...



UNHALLOWED said:


> Holy shit. Pretty cool but damn so many pages. I could never sit here and go through them all..... Id be happy with 6 ounces every 3 weeks. I could smoke on that....


----------



## sdkid (Aug 15, 2009)

Quick question,

Just got the 4"x4"x100" PVC post at Lowe's. The question is do i cut them at 48inches? Just setting it up exactly like stinks.


----------



## G33kDro (Aug 15, 2009)

just cut em in half at 50" and align the holes accordingly. dont overthink the system. =)


----------



## hoots123 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys.. so i found some fence posts they were expensive but since these 2 were damaged i got 75% off only paid $20 for 8 foot peices.. but now i got no end caps.. 

they are 5x5 inches and 8 foot long.. going to cut them down to about 5 footers..

my question is how can i make some good end caps.. they DONT sell them anywhere locally here.

just use a peice of plastic and glue them on then silicon them too?? think that will work? 

thanks.. also i got a 396gph pump and a 1396 gph pump.. what should i use? the 396 seems weak....

and the other is overkill..

the other question is when i place the sprayers in the post do i have to mount them anywhere or just slide the tubes in there and plug it into a end cap 3/4inch plug glued onto one of my lids will that be enough??

i dont have a lowes in Kanada

thanks..

hoepfully get better results with aeroponics been doing bubbleponics working fine..


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 17, 2009)

hoots123 said:


> Hey guys.. so i found some fence posts they were expensive but since these 2 were damaged i got 75% off only paid $20 for 8 foot peices.. but now i got no end caps..
> 
> they are 5x5 inches and 8 foot long.. going to cut them down to about 5 footers..
> 
> ...


For the caps, you might want to find out the exact size of the end caps for the GH AeroFlo units, I believe they are 6" x 6" (http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/parts_aeroflo20.html about halfway down the page), perhaps using some weather stripping these caps could work. If not some high ply dark plastic like contractor bags cut to size and and taped on good.

As far as the pump goes, if you go with more sites than the original plan you will have to go up in GPH from there to maintain the proper pressure.

You'll have to clarify what you mean by "when i place the sprayers in the post do i have to mount them anywhere or just slide the tubes in there and plug it into a end cap 3/4inch plug glued onto one of my lids will that be enough??" as I don't understand what you mean.

Good Luck


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 17, 2009)

I am thinking of a three post, 33 site system (11 sites per post). How big a pump will I need to power 36 sprayers? better yet, anyone know the formula for GPH/sprayers?


----------



## Donk (Aug 17, 2009)

hoots123 said:


> Hey guys.. so i found some fence posts they were expensive but since these 2 were damaged i got 75% off only paid $20 for 8 foot peices.. but now i got no end caps..
> 
> they are 5x5 inches and 8 foot long.. going to cut them down to about 5 footers..
> 
> ...


http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=87419-73428-66801S&lpage=none

You can order from them online. If they don't have 5x5 caps available try calling in your order. If you have to use plastic or maybe a piece of ABS for end cap I would use some more permanant glue them silcone cause without the snugg fit proable would end up with leaks.


25GPH per head is what I have been told


----------



## Donk (Aug 17, 2009)

n4a2t0e said:


> thats was my initial guess, but i thought i read somewhere that the size of roots are equivalent to the size of the plant and if u cut the roots short the plants growth will slow to a hault... just double checking.. thanks for the reply that'll be an easy fix.


I have heard the same thing bout root size and plant size but if you cut the roots it just sends out more and more and more. I hack the hell out the roots in my veg unit just like a Gopher would if they were planted in the dirt outside.

It definelty does not slow em one bit


----------



## mowgly (Aug 18, 2009)

interesting


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 18, 2009)

here are some random pics of random strains in my room with 8 stink bud systems


----------



## hoots123 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey what i mean is when i get the fence posts all cut.. and i run my 3/4 inch hose into the fence post.. do i just lay the 3/4 inch hose along the bottom? or what is stopping it from flipping around and being upside down.. inside the post? 

thanks.. and im in kanada so no lowes here.. maybe a plastic bag taped good will have to work?? i was thinking a rubber maid lid glued onto the back of it would work but im sure glue and silicon would wear off fast..


----------



## usernamex (Aug 18, 2009)

Just a note for those who plan to shop at LOWES...


DO NOT purchase there 4.75" fence posts if there are no end caps available... EVEN if you are told they should be getting a shipment in.

They have been discontinued apparently and they will NOT be getting any in no matter what they tell you.


----------



## G33kDro (Aug 18, 2009)

or you could still get the fenceposts, and the pvc vinyl cement, and fab and endcap yourself. its just in need of a square piece. and that vinyl cement will do the rest. =)


----------



## andyman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Andyman
> 
> Very cool sprouter. Where did that come from and can you give us a quick tute on its operation?
> Thanks in advance


I got it at a hardware store, its used for sprouts that you eat.
the water just runs down little chanels and you dump the res on the bottom over the top 2x a day and the water just runs down the drain dripping and slowly keeps it all moist but enough water to keep em from drying out


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a ton of the 4.75 inch posts.........and they are now selling 5 inch caps with an insert for the 4.75 at my lowes.......stopped making the 4.75 awhile ago
i like the smaller caps but have used the bigger ones with the insert with no problem


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 18, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> I am thinking of a three post, 33 site system (11 sites per post). How big a pump will I need to power 36 sprayers? better yet, anyone know the formula for GPH/sprayers?


Recommended pressure is 25 gph/sprayer going a little lower is fine especially
if you run 3/4" from the pump and tee out with 3/4x1/2x3/4 tees and use 3/4x1/2 elbows. For this set-up I would use a Ecopump 633. 

hoots123 *sprayers*
hey what i mean is when i get the fence posts all cut.. and i run my 3/4 inch hose into the fence post.. do i just lay the 3/4 inch hose along the bottom? or what is stopping it from flipping around and being upside down.. inside the post? 

thanks.. and im in kanada so no lowes here.. maybe a plastic bag taped good will have to work?? i was thinking a rubber maid lid glued onto the back of it would work but im sure glue and silicon would wear off fast..

Hoots
Do not use hose for your rails. Check out Sog's grow room discussion and download his plan or go to Stinkbuddies.com and get stinks plan there, If you use pvc you can put elbows on the end and little risers on the end w/ the caps on the bottom to hold the spray rails out of the root system. 
Hopes this helps you guys.


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 18, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Recommended pressure is 25 gph/sprayer going a little lower is fine especially
> if you run 3/4" from the pump and tee out with 3/4x1/2x3/4 tees and use 3/4x1/2 elbows. For this set-up I would use a Ecopump 633.
> 
> hoots123 *sprayers*
> ...


Thanks for the info, and that's the funniest avatar I have seen in a long time. I almost speweed my coffee on the computer screen.


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 18, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> here are some random pics of random strains in my room with 8 stink bud systems


Dago what is your plant spacing on the rails, I am looking at photo #7. Have you experimented with different distances?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 19, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## hoots123 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok so i got most of it glued together now.. is a 1200GPh with 12 25GPh sprayers with total 12 feet of 3/4 inch tubing going to bust it?? i have a 396 gph pump but i think might be too weak ill try it if you think this is too much....


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 19, 2009)

have any of you guys ever gotten clones in rockwool and used the stinkbud system? Did you just let them grow through the rockwool or did you rup it all off to expose the root system better. I am kind of scared that its getting too wet with 1 on 4 off so i and only watetring them a couple times a day while the roots are small. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 19, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> Dago what is your plant spacing on the rails, I am looking at photo #7. Have you experimented with different distances?


i started off with the standard 7 but decided that growing them 4 foot tall like i do i like 4 if they are bushy and 5 if they are lanky or more upright
ive also decided to tie them with twist ties to keep them in order......as u see that non tied have no direction except everywhere lol
so......i like 5 holes per 4 foot post
i put one 4 inches from the top and one 4 inches from the bottom and divide the remaining 3 by the distance left
ill be doing a 6 foot post grow and ill probably have 7 plants for the 6 feet
i yielded 22 oz from 8 plants (4 each 4 foot post) using 1/2 of the 600 hps (i have 2 units under each 600).....so i like bigger plants and less of them


----------



## usernamex (Aug 19, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i have a ton of the 4.75 inch posts.........and they are now selling 5 inch caps with an insert for the 4.75 at my lowes.......stopped making the 4.75 awhile ago
> i like the smaller caps but have used the bigger ones with the insert with no problem



Any chance you have an SKU or item# for the endcap/inserts? I could use some and havnt seen them at the 2 lowes ive been too.


----------



## hoots123 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok the 396 pump worked fine.. but now i cant find a 5 minute timer for the life of me... is there any way to make one? or where could i order one online?? most places will take 2-3 weeks to ship it! anyone got a link to one.. im in kanada.. would it temporary work to run it 5 minutes on and 25 minutes off? or 15 minutes on and 1 hour off or will that get them too dry?? any help??

thanks!!


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 19, 2009)

15 mins on 15 mins off will work until you can pickup a CAP timer.


----------



## bigb1987 (Aug 19, 2009)

have any of you guys ever gotten clones in rockwool and used the stinkbud system? Did you just let them grow through the rockwool or did you rup it all off to expose the root system better. I am kind of scared that its getting too wet with 1 on 4 off so i and only watetring them a couple times a day while the roots are small. Any thoughts or advice? anyone?


----------



## thecholochef (Aug 19, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> have any of you guys ever gotten clones in rockwool and used the stinkbud system? Did you just let them grow through the rockwool or did you rup it all off to expose the root system better. I am kind of scared that its getting too wet with 1 on 4 off so i and only watetring them a couple times a day while the roots are small. Any thoughts or advice? anyone?



just pop em in the cloner, you'll be fine.

Chef


----------



## robotninja (Aug 19, 2009)

bigb1987 said:


> have any of you guys ever gotten clones in rockwool and used the stinkbud system? Did you just let them grow through the rockwool or did you rup it all off to expose the root system better. I am kind of scared that its getting too wet with 1 on 4 off so i and only watetring them a couple times a day while the roots are small. Any thoughts or advice? anyone?


Still got the rockwool on my plants and they are into week 2 of flowering, it doesn't effect the plants whatsoever. 

The rockwool can become a breeding ground for pest's when high res temps are present. So I use Hygrozyme to prevent pests from taking a home to my rockwool, I recommend you do the same. Dispensaries are noctorious for giving out clones with bugs...


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 19, 2009)

hoots123 said:


> ok the 396 pump worked fine.. but now i cant find a 5 minute timer for the life of me... is there any way to make one? or where could i order one online?? most places will take 2-3 weeks to ship it! anyone got a link to one.. im in kanada.. would it temporary work to run it 5 minutes on and 25 minutes off? or 15 minutes on and 1 hour off or will that get them too dry?? any help??
> 
> thanks!!


dude check out post #1781, parts and prices. Your really should work your way through the entire thread - this is like a University of pot cultivation.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 19, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> this is like a University of pot cultivation.


Professor Stinkbud is my favorite


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't remember number for caps. If I see more I'll pick em up and sell them 4 cost maybe
they had a case last time I was there
the 4 inch might b easier to find. I like the bigger ones though


----------



## wheezgethigh (Aug 20, 2009)

wow i was tryin to do a every month harest thanks for tha info dude great work


----------



## Rotten Attorney (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Cholochef,
I was wondering how your 4 hole unit was doing...this will probably be how I go about mine, also. Did you make your holes bigger, or were the stalks still able to fit in them. I'm just starting to plan out my system, but can only do sets of four, three in flower, one veg, one clone...hope you and dagobaker don't mind some nube questions about your modifications...
Any pics would rock.
Thanks peeps...VivaLaStink!


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 21, 2009)

Stink, 

The plants are going crazy at least ten inches of roots moved to the veg unit. Been in veg unit two days seeing amazing growth under the conditions, Shop lights. Will let stay in veg unit then move outside too flower after the equinox. Temperature control should be okay keep a nice breeze going through backyard and have shade for res to sit under going to extend pipe a bit and only use holes at the end of the res. Here are some pics of the babies Blue Cheese. Suffered a little ph issue at the beginning they are thriving now.


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 21, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> Thanks for the info, and that's the funniest avatar I have seen in a long time. I almost speweed my coffee on the computer screen.


Glad I could make you laugh. I did nearly the same thing when first saw it.
Cowboy


----------



## edub30 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey stink buddies... I have a quick question and was wondering if I could get any input.. I have limited height in my small veg tent and was wondering if you think it would be ok to veg in the cloning unit and add an air stone to it for when the roots get submerged in the water. I also have a screen net for my pump so I am not worried about clogging the pump. But will this be ok for the roots to be submerged with an air stone? They use it with DWC so to me its like getting the best of both worlds. Has anybody tried this yet. Please help.


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't see it being a problem, but if you want you can just trim you root mass. The length of the roots are of no real consequence. 
Cowboy


----------



## andyman (Aug 21, 2009)

edub30 said:


> Hey stink buddies... I have a quick question and was wondering if I could get any input.. I have limited height in my small veg tent and was wondering if you think it would be ok to veg in the cloning unit and add an air stone to it for when the roots get submerged in the water. I also have a screen net for my pump so I am not worried about clogging the pump. But will this be ok for the roots to be submerged with an air stone? They use it with DWC so to me its like getting the best of both worlds. Has anybody tried this yet. Please help.


they wont need an airstone, they will be fine


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow really helpful info! plus reps like everyone else probably has done! ++


----------



## johnnywriight (Aug 22, 2009)

it can work for sure, the air stone will help. if you arent using the unit to flower them in (which u shouldnt) you have to watch for them getting tangled in the water.. good luck!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Aug 22, 2009)

this one is for our stinkbuddies that cant post pics ...and mainly for suicidal 


the pics are of the left rack harvest ..it was like 9 ounces total 

lol from 4 plants

and then some pics of how well my vegetation is goin with the stinkbud type setup 

umm and i got a nice night picture of my right rack ..the one that is in the bending tutorial ....it responed well 

none of the bottom has any branching ...what i mean is i was able to keep the canopy of buds in a nice trained manner ....

well here we go 

o i wont be back here so if you want to reach me ill be on the stinkbuddies website


----------



## jblwired (Aug 22, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Still got the rockwool on my plants and they are into week 2 of flowering, it doesn't effect the plants whatsoever.
> 
> The rockwool can become a breeding ground for pest's when high res temps are present. So I use Hygrozyme to prevent pests from taking a home to my rockwool, I recommend you do the same. Dispensaries are noctorious for giving out clones with bugs...


Hello everybody. I've spending some time over on the new stinkbuddies site. It's pretty great to see all of the best info piling up over there.

Robotninja, I had an thought when I saw this post of yours. Has anyone ever tried putting just a dash of garlic and pepper in their solution? You know not for flavoring, Lol, but to keep pests out. I'm kinna thinking, bad idea, just because of the funky flavor that it might actually add? Or would it? Might be tasty? Lol. But with all seriousness..... Anybody have and thoughts or experience with this?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 22, 2009)

just completed and loaded up my newest aero grow room
this is half of the room and ill be working on the second half in a week when my clones will be a bit bigger
this is 18 plants.....9 on each side under a P&L 600 hps lighting system
my goal would be about an 1.25 oz each plant or a gram per watt
there is no co2 but ill be adding that eventually


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 22, 2009)

strains///
california orange
ak-47
white berry
romulus
top dawg
bubblegum
running botanicare triple coctail.....liquid karma....sweet berry....pure blend pro bloom/veg (i use veg nutes for 2 weeks and then switch to bloom)


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 22, 2009)

Dagobaker - I have my room/closet set up the same. Only difference is I run 16 plants as my posts are each 4 holes. Works great for all that under only a 600HPS, I think its great


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> strains///
> california orange
> ak-47
> white berry
> ...


 have you tried the whiteberry yet? mine is about 2 weeks from seed, youll have to let me know how it is, i have a while before i get to try it.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 22, 2009)

white berry is an amazing strain
under the stink bud system with sweet berry ull be in love
i found 2 phenos.....
i more bushy christmas tree like...other is tall and lanky with the mail cola as one huge bud almost a foot long
i got 3.5 oz off one one plant


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Aug 22, 2009)

hehe ok i guess i can post over here too ...looks like this is only way we gonna be able to share the pics huh .....

nice fukin setup dago 

i think i asked you once is dago short for diego 

like i am from san diego and we have a prison gang ther that is called dago mob 

just wonderin 

i did some time at donaven prison hehe just a quick 9 months and havent done any time since ...i learnt my lesson


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 22, 2009)

its dagobaker.....im italian and i am a pastry chef


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> white berry is an amazing strain
> under the stink bud system with sweet berry ull be in love
> i found 2 phenos.....
> i more bushy christmas tree like...other is tall and lanky with the mail cola as one huge bud almost a foot long
> i got 3.5 oz off one one plant


kick ass, i read good things about it but never talked to anyone. thanks. my red diesel is about to go to flower, any experience with that one?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 22, 2009)

no
im growing out a hybrid from a friend called strawberry diesel x og kush.....so i have one in flower in the greenhouse and a few clones in the stink bud mix in veg


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> its dagobaker.....im italian and i am a pastry chef


Yeah - that's just what I thought when I saw your screen name! Lookin' good, Buddy! You have a medicine chest full of flavors!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 23, 2009)

hey guys... can I use Aquashield on vegetative and flowering system?


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 23, 2009)

how tall is everyones girls gettin before they go into flower? im going between 2 and 3 feet, but the ones closer to 2ft are topped a bunch. what do you guys get?


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine go in at about 14 inches. Anything taller and the plants get too big for the height of my room (lights highest point is 5ft from ground level). It also depends on the strain, sativa or indica?. I use kush strains so they are short and stocky looking and don't get too tall.


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> just completed and loaded up my newest aero grow room
> this is half of the room and ill be working on the second half in a week when my clones will be a bit bigger
> this is 18 plants.....9 on each side under a P&L 600 hps lighting system
> my goal would be about an 1.25 oz each plant or a gram per watt
> there is no co2 but ill be adding that eventually


Dago how is the coverage with your 600w. What would you say is the largest coverage (still good quality) one could expect from 600w? I am going with 6' rails and two (maybe three) rails per reservoir. Not sure about the light coverage though. Maybe I need a 1K. Maybe more?


----------



## Rotten Attorney (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey *Dagobaker,*

I'm planning something similar to what you've just done...
I want to do three 4-hole flower units, 4 in veg, 4 clones.
I'm gonna use a 1k watt hps for flowering.
I was wondering, how long do you let yours veg? And what is P&L?
Also, since I'll be running one pump per 4-hole post...I'll need 200gph each, right?

THANKS MAN,

I've learned SO much just reading here, and I'm ready to get to work.


----------



## DubB83 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have a light mover or more than just one HID in there? Is that electrical tape holding the PVC together?

~GG420


----------



## DubB83 (Aug 24, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> o i wont be back here so if you want to reach me ill be on the stinkbuddies website


What? What? Man I have been gone for too long. Where is this website?

~GG420


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2009)

You have been gone awhile, Dub. Talk still happens here, but the main stink site is now at...http:www.stinkbuddies.com



DubB83 said:


> What? What? Man I have been gone for too long. Where is this website?
> 
> ~GG420


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 24, 2009)

Rotten Attorney said:


> Hey *Dagobaker,*
> 
> I'm planning something similar to what you've just done...
> I want to do three 4-hole flower units, 4 in veg, 4 clones.
> ...


P and l is a top notch light brand...very high end.....the best.......the dutch use them......
one mister needs 20 gph.......so 396 gph pump means 20 misters.......200 is 10 misters
i have 18 plants under the 600 hps


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 24, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> Dago how is the coverage with your 600w. What would you say is the largest coverage (still good quality) one could expect from 600w? I am going with 6' rails and two (maybe three) rails per reservoir. Not sure about the light coverage though. Maybe I need a 1K. Maybe more?


i personally wont go more than 4 foot deep and 4.5 foot wide for a 600 hps......u lose coverage
i yielded 2.06 grams per watt at that coverage
6 foot long is too long for a 600.......unless ur on a mover and then u MIGHT be ok
im going to be using 2 400 hps on a mover for my 6 foot long rails and 3 foot deep...seems perfect


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 24, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Do you have a light mover or more than just one HID in there? Is that electrical tape holding the PVC together?
> 
> ~GG420


my light mover is going to be for my 6 foot long by 3 foot wide grow room area..using 2 400 hps on a mover
its duct tape
i cant glue......house is too tight to move around with the system all together


----------



## AllGreenLA (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys I have a question i am planning on running this system with a switchable 1000 watt ballast and bulb so my question is should i flower with the hps bulb or just run the MH allthey way thru I swear i read somewhere that if Stink had only 1 light he would run the MH only. I have both bulbs and a switchable ballast but I want to know since im only running 1 light should i stick with the MH only or switch over to the hps when i go to 12 12


----------



## h8popo (Aug 24, 2009)

whats with all the duct tape?


----------



## Rotten Attorney (Aug 24, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> P and l is a top notch light brand...very high end.....the best.......the dutch use them......
> one mister needs 20 gph.......so 396 gph pump means 20 misters.......200 is 10 misters
> i have 18 plants under the 600 hps


Cool man,
I'm thinking 8 misters per 4-hole post should suffice? And do you let 'em veg longer with your new setup or still do 3 weeks?

Thanx again bro.


----------



## DubB83 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shrike said:


> You have been gone awhile, Dub. Talk still happens here, but the main stink site is now at...http:www.stinkbuddies.com


Thanks, this is actually GangaGreg420. I took over Dub's account recently. He passed away and cannot use it and I am continueing his med grow op.

~GG420


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 24, 2009)

can someone pm me a list of items like how many tubes and elbo junts that i need to make just one of the systems in that picture above
for the internal sprayer and the external stand really just the inside sprayer because i can think of something else to set the table on
but tell both if you can with detail like lenth size and how many


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2009)

You can find what you want on page 75 of this thread. And if you want to catch up on all the great extra info that has come about because of this thread, you can d/l a pdf that has the whole thread in it. I update it every 100 pages...the link is in my sig.



That 5hit said:


> can someone pm me a list of items like how many tubes and elbo junts that i need to make just one of the systems in that picture above
> for the internal sprayer and the external stand really just the inside sprayer because i can think of something else to set the table on
> but tell both if you can with detail like lenth size and how many


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2009)

I apologize GangaGreg...I did not realize that Dub had passed on...my heart felt condolences. 



DubB83 said:


> Thanks, this is actually GangaGreg420. I took over Dub's account recently. He passed away and cannot use it and I am continueing his med grow op.
> 
> ~GG420


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 24, 2009)

Rotten Attorney said:


> Cool man,
> I'm thinking 8 misters per 4-hole post should suffice? And do you let 'em veg longer with your new setup or still do 3 weeks?
> 
> Thanx again bro.


i dont follow that part of his setup
i veg depending on my space and the size clones i have
im running 12 aero flowering units and things never work out perfect
i always figure 2 weeks to have clones get roots and then 4 inches of growth in veg per week.....usually 5 weeks from cutting clone till shes ready


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 24, 2009)

h8popo said:


> whats with all the duct tape?


cant glue do to tightness in the house
plus when i need to make small changes i can easily between grows


----------



## Jammer93543 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you tell me the fall you have to drain water & nutes from roots


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 24, 2009)

Jammer93543 said:


> Can you tell me the fall you have to drain water & nutes from roots


What do you mean by fall?


----------



## pizzlestubs (Aug 25, 2009)

Is it possible to start from seeds with this system? Also I have 6' of height to work with, is that enough?


----------



## Rotten Attorney (Aug 25, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i dont follow that part of his setup
> i veg depending on my space and the size clones i have
> im running 12 aero flowering units and things never work out perfect
> i always figure 2 weeks to have clones get roots and then 4 inches of growth in veg per week.....usually 5 weeks from cutting clone till shes ready


 Thanks man.


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 25, 2009)

yes you can start from seeds in this system


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 25, 2009)

pizzlestubs said:


> Is it possible to start from seeds with this system? Also I have 6' of height to work with, is that enough?


most ppl stick some paper towel or gauze in a net pot, put the seed(s) in the towel, stick a collar on the pot and put it in the cloner, once the tap root is long enough you can put it in the collar and it will grow with your clones.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol is www.stinkbuddies.com site down right now ....just checked it ...maybe gringo is doin some admin changes .......


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 25, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> lol is www.stinkbuddies.com site down right now ....just checked it ...maybe gringo is doin some admin changes .......


workin for me


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It was down for a bit, I think it was maybe just a hiccup but I'll check the logs.


----------



## pizzlestubs (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks on the seed question guys. Will I be ok with 6' of height?


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 25, 2009)

pizzlestubs said:


> Thanks on the seed question guys. Will I be ok with 6' of height?


Depends on strain, size when you start flowering, and actual height of the unit (some stink buddies have used shorter, wider reservoirs to increase their horizontal space), but generally 6' should serve you well.


----------



## atcjon (Aug 25, 2009)

does anyone have the exact dimensions of one of the flowering units. (LxWxH)


----------



## andyman (Aug 25, 2009)

atcjon said:


> does anyone have the exact dimensions of one of the flowering units. (LxWxH)


 try page 75


----------



## atcjon (Aug 25, 2009)

andyman said:


> try page 75


the dimensions arent on page 75 unless i missed it


----------



## Jammer93543 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its a plumbers term . How much higher is one end than the other?


----------



## Jammer93543 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry for that on page 75 it said it was 1in. in 4 feet


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 26, 2009)

thank for the help all


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 26, 2009)

pizzlestubs said:


> Is it possible to start from seeds with this system? Also I have 6' of height to work with, is that enough?


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/227471-how-start-seeds-stinkbud-aerocloner.html


----------



## Grow4Flow (Aug 26, 2009)

jobless said:


> Hey everybody, just thought I'd share this little nugget of info with you all. Check this out: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grd/1318642296.html
> 
> This person took Stinkbud's plans and is now trying to sell his setup on Craig's List. They're asking $1200 for four of them! Ridiculous... It's kind of totally trashing Stinkbud's intentions, right? I mean, I thought that the whole point of this entire thread was to provide FREE information on how to build a cheap and super-effective method of growing your own medicine, wasn't it? Now this person is trying to cash in on Stink's kindness. Pathetic.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I've been following this thread for a while and, even though I've only posted a couple of times, I feel like we're all kind of family here, so I figured I'd mention this.


 Man, i let this guy have it in an email when i first saw it as he was also trying to post it in orange county as well and he was speachless, what a douche pickle


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 27, 2009)

Grow4Flow said:


> Man, i let this guy have it in an email when i first saw it as he was also trying to post it in orange county as well and he was speachless, what a douche pickle


i know, theres people all over trying to make money off this system, its everywhere. the issue of high times right after stink buds had a spin off of his system on the cover! i actually build these for my local hydro shop but we sell them to medical MJ patients for cost, thats right ZERO profit (well maybe a few cents from rounding up). just spreading the stink love.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 27, 2009)

wow 1200 for 4 systems
crazy
im adding my 22 stink system today......its a mix of flowering and veg and cloning
then im done lol ........THANK GOD lol
its a bitch to keep them all ph and ec but its worth it in the final yield and quality


----------



## fishman421 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys, ive been set on stinks setup sense i saw the article in high times and i had a few questions.

#! i will be building two flowering units one for my 600w hps an one for my two 150whps(300w total). on my 600 i will have serious ak47 how many plants can i put under my 600(i was thinking between 8 and 14). and on my 300wat i will be using barneys g13haze how many can i get under this?(i was thinking just 4) 
and i will be getting another 600 to replace my 2 150s later.

#2 I have a cycle timer but its set to 1min on and 4off and it cant be set differently, will this work fine? i know that its supposed to be off 5min.

#3 to be able to move the lights lower i am not going to build the pvc supports as high(they will just be used to hold the fence posts), instead i was just going to use a trellis for plant support. is this fine?

thanks for all of this info stink. this thread has helped out in so many ways.


----------



## fishman421 (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry, forgot one question.

earlier in this thread i saw someone asked a question about pumping the co2 to the fence posts. will this work instead of running it to my whole room and letting most of it vent out. do plants roots take in co2 or just the leaves? because this would be great.


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 27, 2009)

fishman421 said:


> do plants roots take in co2 or just the leaves?.


I was hoping this would work also. I was told on this thread that CO2 to the roots is useless as it's the leaves that absorb the CO2.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 27, 2009)

fishman421 said:


> sorry, forgot one question.
> 
> do plants roots take in co2 or just the leaves?.


CO2 is for leaves.
Roots need O2.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 27, 2009)

i have 2 stink bud systems under each 600 hps
i have 4 or 5 in each post or 16 to 20 under each 600 hps
i yield an average of 30 oz dried bud from each 600 hps...........using the botanicare triple mix and co2 generator


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 27, 2009)

Dagobaker - do you have a grow journal on any of the sites? I run the same set up but without CO2.


----------



## fishman421 (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks everyone. dago do you have pics of any of your setups? and what r u growin in them?


----------



## Jammer93543 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok here we go If i mount the post to the wall withe the light in center of room will the plants grow to the light or fight gravity and grow upwards? if the plant grows to the light the the post would be able to go right through the lid of res. reducing the light that gets to nutes reducing that alge crap or am I stoned?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 27, 2009)

I've put some pics up on this thread before
i just finished my last aero unit. Triple 6 footer
just made some bubble hash. Amazing
I'm running 10 different strains so every aero unit is mixed


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 27, 2009)

I use skunk skool for journals


----------



## BuRnnONEdown (Aug 27, 2009)

its been a long while since checking out this thread. Too see what has become of stinks system; all of the work dialling it in, typing replies, writing coherent instructions and the following he created because all of that is an absolute inspiration. 
it looks like he isnt even posting on here anymore but i just want to say to Stink you are one of the good ones you deserve every bit of success. Big ups to the torch carriers. Jah Bless everyday!


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 28, 2009)

ok for people asking about my journals i decided to start one here
they are about 3 weeks into veg.......
click here
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234312-dj-shorts-true-blueberry-grow.html#post2988476


----------



## robotninja (Aug 28, 2009)

I Got Blackberry Kush going right now (DJ Short's Blueberry x White Rhino), gotta love aeroponics, and Stinkbud of course

I *highly* recommend running Vegetative nutrients for the first 2 weeks of flowering, insane growth. Co2 doesn't hurt either 

19 Days into flower so far...


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 28, 2009)

ok 6 foot long posts.......4 inch
3 posts for unit.........32 gall res
i dont love the res but i cant be picky with the space and 10$ price tag
mix of plants
california orange
ak-47
white berry
white widow
romulus
rombo #1 and #2
E.M.T.


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking nice RN!



robotninja said:


> I *highly* recommend running Vegetative nutrients for the first 2 weeks of flowering, insane growth.


I'll second that, I've been doing that for the last 4-5 harvests and I've seen plants double and triple in size the first two weeks of 12/12 when using the grow mix!


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 28, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok 6 foot long posts.......4 inch
> 3 posts for unit.........32 gall res
> i dont love the res but i cant be picky with the space and 10$ price tag
> mix of plants
> ...


I'm strapped in and ready to ride =)


----------



## robotninja (Aug 28, 2009)

Dago doing it big! I'm along for the ride


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 28, 2009)

i know have 22 total stink systems........12 flowering and 8 veg 2 cloners


----------



## haikubutthead (Aug 28, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> ok 6 foot long posts.......4 inch
> 3 posts for unit.........32 gall res
> i dont love the res but i cant be picky with the space and 10$ price tag
> mix of plants
> ...


What is your spacing between plants on your 6 foot long posts? TIA


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 28, 2009)

haikubutthead said:


> What is your spacing between plants on your 6 foot long posts? TIA


I have 7 plants on each 6 foot post. 11 sprayers Total 21 plants 33 sprayers. 633 ecoplus pump. I'm using 400 hps but addind 2nd 400 hps. For 800 hps on a mover
I can grow these 4+ foot high but this run will b smaller about 2.5 to 3 footers. No co2 this run.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 28, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i know have 22 total stink systems........12 flowering and 8 veg 2 cloners


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea indoor grow rooms done lol
want to convert greenhouse after the grow is done lol
all stink all the time


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 29, 2009)

What's your room temp and res temp like dago? I would like to avoid using chillers on the res's if I could.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 29, 2009)

i run 80 to 85
i dont know the res temps.......i dont check it
i use some hydroguard in my mix...........


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks dago, Have you experimented with 600s vs 1000s hps? And have you tried throwing a mh bulb in the mix of flowering?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 29, 2009)

i cant use 1000..........not enough space and too much heat
i have 3 600 and 2 400............and i already have heat issues.....next year i might upgrade to air cooled hoods


----------



## lemonjellow (Aug 31, 2009)

i am with you there burnone. this was a thread started by stink and taken over in the craziest way by everyone else. umm ladys and gentlemen stinkbuds has left the building. yeh so everyone sittin around here jackin your jaws about whatever should and think about what just happened here. really though , dude was teachin mad methods of the aero setup he had . 750 pages later dude is gone and prolly pissed about his jacked thread. hello are you out there sir stink , really though I was payin attention. well any way thanx a shit load for all the great info , my hats off to you stink


----------



## hehehemann (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you guys know www.stinkbuddies.com thats where everyone is


----------



## Shrike (Sep 1, 2009)

Still a lot of StinkBuddies that still post here, including Stink himself on occasion. We all hang out at the new StinkBud site now, but come over here from time to time, also. Nobody hijacked this thread...not sure where that came from...



lemonjellow said:


> i am with you there burnone. this was a thread started by stink and taken over in the craziest way by everyone else. umm ladys and gentlemen stinkbuds has left the building. yeh so everyone sittin around here jackin your jaws about whatever should and think about what just happened here. really though , dude was teachin mad methods of the aero setup he had . 750 pages later dude is gone and prolly pissed about his jacked thread. hello are you out there sir stink , really though I was payin attention. well any way thanx a shit load for all the great info , my hats off to you stink


----------



## KP2 (Sep 2, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i cant use 1000..........not enough space and too much heat
> i have 3 600 and 2 400............and i already have heat issues.....next year i might upgrade to air cooled hoods


upgrade. air cooled hoods and 1k's are the CAT'S MEOW!!!!!!!!!!

trust me babe, that rom will bulk like crazy under the 1k's


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 3, 2009)

KP2 said:


> upgrade. air cooled hoods and 1k's are the CAT'S MEOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> trust me babe, that rom will bulk like crazy under the 1k's


I'm maxed out on electric. I'm yielding about 1.4 grams per watt average with my setup. If I aircool them in the 6 warm months I won't have heat issues and can utilize what I have
I can run things as is with no problem. My 50 pint dehumidifier and 10000 btu air conditioner keep it at 85 with co2 no problems
I'm yielding about 15 oz per week running 2600 watts hps
the Romulus I bought from someone has been doing me right for awhile
the colas are massive and I can average 3 oz 4 foot plants every grow
my rom x widow = rombo breeding project is amazing also


----------



## KP2 (Sep 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I'm maxed out on electric. I'm yielding about 1.4 grams per watt average with my setup. If I aircool them in the 6 warm months I won't have heat issues and can utilize what I have
> I can run things as is with no problem. My 50 pint dehumidifier and 10000 btu air conditioner keep it at 85 with co2 no problems
> I'm yielding about 15 oz per week running 2600 watts hps
> the Romulus I bought from someone has been doing me right for awhile
> ...


so when can i expect some rombo seeds?


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 4, 2009)

to be honest the rombo seeds are all gone
growing out the rest of them now.......
im working on a new project
called SKH skunk kush hybrid
skunk#1 heavy sativa pheno x hindu kush.......both from sensi seeds
they are about 1 week into production.........have 5 weeks left then dry and then ill start growing out 49 of the f1s


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 4, 2009)

here she is
like i said over 1 week since the double pollen


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep reading 2klude  you will see stink set up www.stinkbuddies.com see you there


----------



## Generic.Imitation (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone longtime lurker, first time poster. 

I've been watching this Stinkbud thread for a while. 

I have a couple questions related to the setup and operation of this great system. 

1. I know light does not penetrate the canopy very far, so I was wondering if anyone has thought of running a 4 ft HO FL along the pvc pipes and would that help the lower branches grow more buds?

2. How difficult is it to transfer plants from the veg to flowering using this system? I've read a lot about the process, but not on how you'd move the plant from 1 room to the next without damaging the root systems?

Thats really all i can think of to ask right now, I'm sure I'll have more questions later, but most of them have been answered by reading this thread and the others who also built this system. Thanks


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 6, 2009)

Generic.Imitation said:


> 1. I know light does not penetrate the canopy very far, so I was wondering if anyone has thought of running a 4 ft HO FL along the pvc pipes and would that help the lower branches grow more buds?
> 
> 
> 2. How difficult is it to transfer plants from the veg to flowering using this system? I've read a lot about the process, but not on how you'd move the plant from 1 room to the next without damaging the root systems?


1. I tried this too. Thing is you want the light from above. I was recommended to ditch it by others on this thread.

2. transferring is easy. Just pick up the net pot an carefully put the root system into the fence post. Its that easy


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been around many shows, only really helping with harvest/trimming, but this will be my first grow and I am going all out(10k budget). I was really set on starting out with feminized seeds but now am playing with the idea of getting 10 AK47 seeds from serious seeds and picking out some nice females to take clones from later down the road. 

As a beginner will I be over whelmed trying to find the males? 

Do you think I should start the seeds out in soil while I am building my room? I was thinking it would probably take me at least a month to get all the materials/equipment together and build the room. I was hoping that the seeds started in soil would be ready to take clones from once my room was dialed in? Does this make sense?

I also wanted to know how you guys would handle picking out the mothers. I would like to think I could get at least 4 females from the 10 seeds. Out of those 4 females am I just looking for the most healthiest plants to take my clones from? Or should I take clones from all 4 and decide after they grow out which ones I should continue to clone? 

I am not sure if I'm making sense here lol. English is not my first language I know in this system we do not keep mothers but I am starting from seeds and want to find a nice phenotype to take clones from. I guess what I am asking is I have ten ak47 seeds and I want to eventually be taking clones from the nicest of these 10 seeds and eventually just flowering out the original mother plants.

Any insight on how I can narrow down the perfect pheno from these seeds is much appreciated. 

I am in the process of relocating 3500miles away from anyone I know who grows so I won't be able to get any advice from them plus I wouldn't want anyone knowing I'm growing so this move excited me because I won't know anyone in my town except my wife 

I also do plan to post many pics and have a extremely detailed grow journal to help all the current and future stinkbuddies.

Once again thanks to all that have added to this thread, it truly is something amazing within this website


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 9, 2009)

well there sir stinkbud i have gotten all the parts and built 1 each of all 3 aero setups you use . i am following your instructions to a tee. although i do admit i have not only been following your thread but rosebuds aswell . i had a hard time deciding on what one was better or more for me , so i smashed them together . yes i put them together and hopefully its as good of an idea to everyone else as it was to me.really though i just put a air pump with air stones in the rez . i figure more oxygen in the water couldnt hurt . let me know what you think .hopefully it kicks ass , and hopefully i dont look like a retard forr doing this as this will be my first real grow attempt. thanx for any info . mad love for guys for spending so much time helping out people who just dont know any better. +reps


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 11, 2009)

I am in the process of planning out my next grow and I am going to use a modified version of Stinkbuds aero/nft design. Only difference is I plan to run 3 post and was hoping I could extend the length of each post to 5 or 6 feet.

I plan to run 4x600watts out of magnum xxxl reflectors. I am planning to run 4 flowering units with 1 600w over each system. 

I plan to space out the 3 fence post on each unit to give me a width of about 3 feet but I am more concerned about the length of the unit. With a 600 watt over a 3 foot wide unit should I just keep the length at 4 feet or do you think I can push it out to 5-6&#8217; in length. 

Any insight is much appreciated. I remember there were a few guys that had a modified 3 post system and even one member who had each system under 1-600watt light but the search function on that site is useless.

thanks guys ;D


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 11, 2009)

lemonjellow said:


> well there sir stinkbud i have gotten all the parts and built 1 each of all 3 aero setups you use . i am following your instructions to a tee. although i do admit i have not only been following your thread but rosebuds aswell . i had a hard time deciding on what one was better or more for me , so i smashed them together . yes i put them together and hopefully its as good of an idea to everyone else as it was to me.really though i just put a air pump with air stones in the rez . i figure more oxygen in the water couldnt hurt . let me know what you think .hopefully it kicks ass , and hopefully i dont look like a retard forr doing this as this will be my first real grow attempt. thanx for any info . mad love for guys for spending so much time helping out people who just dont know any better. +reps


 
Stinkbuds system is nice and work's great. I pump oxegen into my res 24/7 and have alway's done that! And as far as looking like A retard, don't worry about it we all were at that same point 1 time or another.


----------



## sparat1k (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr.Karma, I say go for it. You can always add more light or light movers if need be. I would reread the thread again and save the 3post flowering units to your hardrive. You	should do fine. Cheers!


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> I am in the process of planning out my next grow and I am going to use a modified version of Stinkbuds aero/nft design. Only difference is I plan to run 3 post and was hoping I could extend the length of each post to 5 or 6 feet.
> 
> I plan to run 4x600watts out of magnum xxxl reflectors. I am planning to run 4 flowering units with 1 600w over each system.
> 
> ...


where did u get the magnum ballasts?
how much and website please


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 12, 2009)

im running 2800 hps watts in a 10 x 12 foot area with 8 stinkbud systems
i average about 15 oz off of each unit (120 for a total run if it wasnt perpetual)


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, Ive built a clone and veg unit so far and put a through batches through. Each has a 100watt T52 above it with 10k lumen output.
Got a few questions though.

What do I do with the few clones that shoot up really quick? They make me raise the light which is unbeneficial for the other 28 clones in the box. I also have this problem in the veg box.

Finally, for 3 flower units in a 12 x 18 room with a 12ft ceiling, can I get away with using two 600Watt HPS's?
I think optimal lighting for 600's is 6x6???
If so I could put each on a light mover and run one on each side of the middle unit.

OR would each one fixed directly above the middle unit at 1/3 and 2/3 lengths work?


Also, where is the flowering units plans? I noticed its not in the first few pages on here, nor in the high times article.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 12, 2009)

2 -600 hps is fine for 3 flowering units
they will light a 9 foot long by 4.5 foot wide space


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> I have been around many shows, only really helping with harvest/trimming, but this will be my first grow and I am going all out(10k budget). I was really set on starting out with feminized seeds but now am playing with the idea of getting 10 AK47 seeds from serious seeds and picking out some nice females to take clones from later down the road.
> 
> As a beginner will I be over whelmed trying to find the males?


No - it's quite easy - especially when all are the same strain.



> Do you think I should start the seeds out in soil while I am building my room? I was thinking it would probably take me at least a month to get all the materials/equipment together and build the room. I was hoping that the seeds started in soil would be ready to take clones from once my room was dialed in? Does this make sense?


Yes - this makes sense, but it never works! The gods will somehow find a way for your room to not be ready when your girls are! haha - but really! Be certain any girls brought in from outdoors are pest and disease free!



> I also wanted to know how you guys would handle picking out the mothers. I would like to think I could get at least 4 females from the 10 seeds. Out of those 4 females am I just looking for the most healthiest plants to take my clones from? Or should I take clones from all 4 and decide after they grow out which ones I should continue to clone?


The proof is in the final product. Your latter decision is best.



> I am not sure if I'm making sense here lol. English is not my first language I know in this system we do not keep mothers but I am starting from seeds and want to find a nice phenotype to take clones from. I guess what I am asking is I have ten ak47 seeds and I want to eventually be taking clones from the nicest of these 10 seeds and eventually just flowering out the original mother plants.
> 
> Any insight on how I can narrow down the perfect pheno from these seeds is much appreciated.


You are making perfect sense! You got the right idea - the healthiest, most vigorous growing plants with the best bud will be your best Moms. You can just tell... If you can't really tell a diff - then that means Serious has stabilized their AK47 - which is a credit to them.



> I am in the process of relocating 3500miles away from anyone I know who grows so I won't be able to get any advice from them plus I wouldn't want anyone knowing I'm growing so this move excited me because I won't know anyone in my town except my wife
> 
> I also do plan to post many pics and have a extremely detailed grow journal to help all the current and future stinkbuddies.
> 
> Once again thanks to all that have added to this thread, it truly is something amazing within this website


Nice - the internet is likely more helpful than your buddies... and now you have some new buddies -- Stinkbuddies that is! I look forward to seeing your grow. Be sure to check out stinkbuddies.com too - as much of the Stinky action is over there these days.


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> I am in the process of planning out my next grow and I am going to use a modified version of Stinkbuds aero/nft design. Only difference is I plan to run 3 post and was hoping I could extend the length of each post to 5 or 6 feet.
> 
> I plan to run 4x600watts out of magnum xxxl reflectors. I am planning to run 4 flowering units with 1 600w over each system.
> 
> ...


I think I may be the guy you saw running the triple post units, each under a 600 HPS. The 4 foot posts are perfect for a 600 watt light. While the posts are only 4' long, your canopy will end up hanging way over that - easily filling a 5 - 6 foot space... that your 600 watt can nicely light!

I posted some of these pics at Stinkbuddies.com earlier today - but they illustrate my point well for this post too.


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I think I may be the guy you saw running the triple post units, each under a 600 HPS. The 4 foot posts are perfect for a 600 watt light. While the posts are only 4' long, your canopy will end up hanging way over that - easily filling a 5 - 6 foot space... that your 600 watt can nicely light!
> 
> I posted some of these pics at Stinkbuddies.com earlier today - but they illustrate my point well for this post too.


Thank you so much... You are the guy I was looking for. Thanks for the pics as well, they will aid in my construction design. What type of rez are you using? The brand and gallon size would be much appreciated.

Any issues with the rez bowing out? Also do you have any issues running 3 post?

I remember reading awhile back you where only yielding about 8oz but it turn out to be really high quality. Were you using c02 at the time? Any increase in your yields since that last harvest.

I did find stinks website and actually made my first post the other day. First reply was from mr.stinkbud himself.

Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 13, 2009)

LionsRoor, any chance you have closer pics of your reservoir. I could have swore you posted them up before. I would like to see how you plumbed everything together. It looks really clean. I can barely see where the water runs back down into the res from the fence post. Are you still using the same 396gph pump or did you buy something bigger?

really clean setup, would love to see a pic of the entire room.


----------



## kelhawk (Sep 13, 2009)

Anybody else realize how much easier moving the clone-filled lid to veg would be with the pump cord passed thru the side rather than the lid? I'd rather cut off the plug, pass cut end thru under-sized hole in side of res, and either spice old plug or replace than mess with that pump cord time and again. 
DIY "neoprene" inserts with 2" holesaw, 2'X2' EVA foam interlocking mat from Wally World, 3/32" pin punch w/1/4" shank in place of 1/4" pilot bit. I used Dewalt cordless on hi with cardboard box underneath and gentle feed, not much feel here, so easier means less burr. Drill center hole big as you need, deburr and cut _carefully_ with sharp scissors and razor knife till it looks like a neoprene insert. That is...if you got more time than money.


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 13, 2009)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


shut up , you dont know shit keep your smartass remarks to yourself


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2009)

ol' stink is losing the other site.......stinkbuddies unite!
an more importantly, donate


----------



## Grow4Flow (Sep 13, 2009)

wow! wasn't that a really old post?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2009)

oh, was it? good.....so its not an issue anymore? hope not.


----------



## andyman (Sep 13, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Yea indoor grow rooms done lol
> want to convert greenhouse after the grow is done lol
> all stink all the time


These are outdoor ones I made in my buddys greenhouse/hot house, about 2 weeks ago. She put out some last min clones, so they wont get too big. They seem to double the growth rate of the ones she did in dirt.
peace


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I think I may be the guy you saw running the triple post units, each under a 600 HPS. The 4 foot posts are perfect for a 600 watt light. While the posts are only 4' long, your canopy will end up hanging way over that - easily filling a 5 - 6 foot space... that your 600 watt can nicely light!
> 
> I posted some of these pics at Stinkbuddies.com earlier today - but they illustrate my point well for this post too.


im currently using a 600 hps for 2 standard stink units but will be switching to a 1000 air cooled this week
i have 2 400 hps on a mover for my 3 - 6 foot post unit
has a 30 gal res


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 13, 2009)

1st pic is of the 4 4 foot posts and the second is of the 3 6 foot posts
sorry about the hps pics.....they suck lol


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone point me to where the flowering unit plans are?


----------



## robotninja (Sep 13, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Anyone point me to where the flowering unit plans are?


Everything you need is posted on page 75


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> Thank you so much... You are the guy I was looking for. Thanks for the pics as well, they will aid in my construction design. What type of rez are you using? The brand and gallon size would be much appreciated.
> 
> Any issues with the rez bowing out? Also do you have any issues running 3 post?
> 
> ...


Hey Karma - I am using the Botanicare 25 gallon res - this is a pro res - no bowing or bending, etc. It was made for this exact purpose. You usually have to special order this one from your shop... Botanicare made the 25's for their TurboGarden series. About $100 with the lid and porthole cover.

I love the 3 post system - no issues at all! Most horizontal reflectors will cover this area nicely.

Yeah - I orginally got only a half pound per rack - but I had mixed strains, and wasn't using CO2. Additional issues with the room and a fire that caused me to evacuate my house for a week all contributed to the lower yields. I am not sure what this round will yield, but it appears to be twice as much and then some - and the quality is still there! This batch was run under approx 1400 PPM CO2 - it caused them to stretch - and produce more bud! The result is some serious bud droop at day 54! I've had to support many colas with ties, etc. They look choice though - super frosted with classic OG structure. Even the lower buds receiving less light are finishing nicely. I'm going to start the flush today or tomorrow and go for another 5 - 7 days. Stink himself predicted 23 zips at 4 weeks - but he was being overly optimistic! I told him I would be happy with 12 oz - as that would be quite an improvement for me from the 8 oz harvest per light the first round. I don't want to count my chickens yet - but things look good!

I am certain, that I will eventually be able to produce a pound of OG under a 600 watt light using the Stink system. This will actually be quite a feat, as many growers of OG are happy to yield a pound per 1000 watt light. AK47 is a big yielder compared to OG - the pound mark with that strain is likely for you!


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> im currently using a 600 hps for 2 standard stink units but will be switching to a 1000 air cooled this week
> i have 2 400 hps on a mover for my 3 - 6 foot post unit
> has a 30 gal res


Yeah - Dago - looks choice - and you get the max yields!


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> LionsRoor, any chance you have closer pics of your reservoir. I could have swore you posted them up before. I would like to see how you plumbed everything together. It looks really clean. I can barely see where the water runs back down into the res from the fence post. Are you still using the same 396gph pump or did you buy something bigger?
> 
> really clean setup, would love to see a pic of the entire room.


I have some pics somewhere... I will post some soon. I use the EP633 pump - a little bigger than the EP396. I may have posted before - but I can't find em with a quick search. The plumbing utilizes all 1/2" threaded PVC tubing and fittings. The precut, threaded lengths of PVC are often referred to as 'nipple risers'. This will aid in your search for them. My local hardware store has them in all lengths from 1" to the 48" lengths I use for the spraybars. I use Carflex threaded tubing and a couple fitting to accommodate the 'quick-coupling' PVC fitting to the manifold. This is key as it allows you to easily remove the pump for cleaning and replacement. Hard to explain but the pics will clarify...


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 13, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> 1st pic is of the 4 4 foot posts and the second is of the 3 6 foot posts
> sorry about the hps pics.....they suck lol


Yo Bro - have you tried that white balance trick that Stink told us about? I've had some success with it... still nothing like Stinks pics, but I was able to remove much of the orange tint from my HPS pics.

In general - while in your HPS lit environment, go to the custom white balance setting for your camera... use a white piece of paper to entirely fill the frame of your camera when capturing your custom WB settings. Then take your pics and the orange cast will be removed (at least diminished greatly).


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 13, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Bro - have you tried that white balance trick that Stink told us about? I've had some success with it... still nothing like Stinks pics, but I was able to remove much of the orange tint from my HPS pics.
> 
> In general - while in your HPS lit environment, go to the custom white balance setting for your camera... use a white piece of paper to entirely fill the frame of your camera when capturing your custom WB settings. Then take your pics and the orange cast will be removed (at least diminished greatly).



Do you have a journal of your grow?

Im planning on using two 600W HPS to light 3 stinkbud flowering units. Either directly above the middle one at 1/3 and 2/3 length or on either side on light movers.

I wont be using C02.


----------



## robotninja (Sep 13, 2009)

Now I'm truly a "Stinkbuddy" or is it Stinkybuddy? Check this Blackberry Kush at 5 weeks. This system rocks!

Hey Stink, have you or anyone tested the new "Grape" flavored Sweet from botanicare?


----------



## zid123 (Sep 13, 2009)

At the start of this forum you mention 1 minute on 5 off for your aero system, i'm in the UK and can not find a timer for this anywhere with a google/ebay search. Have you made the circuit yourself or can you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html

the timer type


----------



## heidiina (Sep 13, 2009)

the plans & everything you need to know are on

*www.stinkbuddies.com *

it is a lot easier to find your way around there, i promise! Join the stinkbuddy community if you havent already. It seems like the server is down at the moment but check back later... anyone else not able to get onto the forum lol??

edit: forum is back up now!!


----------



## SOG (Sep 13, 2009)

heidiina said:


> *It seems like the server is down at the moment but check back later*... anyone else not able to get onto the forum lol??


yap, same here


----------



## SOG (Sep 13, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Now I'm truly a "Stinkbuddy" or is it Stinkybuddy? Check this Blackberry Kush at 5 weeks. This system rocks!


kick ass blackberry


----------



## Grow4Flow (Sep 13, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> oh, was it? good.....so its not an issue anymore? hope not.


sorry bugs, I was referring to del taco's post against hulk


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 14, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Now I'm truly a "Stinkbuddy" or is it Stinkybuddy? Check this Blackberry Kush at 5 weeks. This system rocks!
> 
> Hey Stink, have you or anyone tested the new "Grape" flavored Sweet from botanicare?


Nice - looks tasty! A little grape flavor, huh? Sweet!


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 14, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Yo Bro - have you tried that white balance trick that Stink told us about? I've had some success with it... still nothing like Stinks pics, but I was able to remove much of the orange tint from my HPS pics.
> 
> In general - while in your HPS lit environment, go to the custom white balance setting for your camera... use a white piece of paper to entirely fill the frame of your camera when capturing your custom WB settings. Then take your pics and the orange cast will be removed (at least diminished greatly).


need a step by step for my nikon 40d


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 14, 2009)

im trying to decide on which plant to experiment with my grape sweet sample
i have a white berry in the greenhouse about 3 weeks from being done.......might use it for that one.......its already trich covered


----------



## G33kDro (Sep 14, 2009)

grape sweet very similar results. wanna bump it up a notch? toss the sweet and swap it for the gen hydro's floranectar, they have regular, and now pineapple. MMMuch better than sweet.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 14, 2009)

How long are the fence posts for standard stinkbud flower unit?


----------



## FebreezeIt (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay, maybe this is a dumb question, but do you not use any growing medium whatsoever? Do you just put a clone through the neoprene collar and let the roots go wild in the basket? I guess it might work from clones but you would almost certainly have to do it differently for seed starting out.


----------



## haikubutthead (Sep 14, 2009)

FebreezeIt said:


> Okay, maybe this is a dumb question, but do you not use any growing medium whatsoever? Do you just put a clone through the neoprene collar and let the roots go wild in the basket? I guess it might work from clones but you would almost certainly have to do it differently for seed starting out.


There have been several methods for starting from seeds. Germinating in the cloner using paper towel method as well as traditional start in soil until they are ready to move.

If you download Shrike's PDF files you will be able to do work searches on "seeds" for example, and find all the suggestions. I believe he did a pdf file for every hundred pages.

But yeah, one the system is in operation they just grow in air!


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 14, 2009)

This question is open to anyone who actually has some knowledge.
What strain would be the best producer for my aero setup?

Trainwreck
Purple Jack
White Widow

I dont want to mix strains as I grow, I just want to do one.


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 14, 2009)

This will be my first time using Botanicare nutes. I Found a website I want to buy from but it shows 2 different types of Liquid Karma... One is more expensive than the other but they are both the same quantity. Here is the link to the website. You can see the first 2 product at the top of the page are liquid Karma but which one do I need?

http://www.horticulturesource.com/nutrients-fertilizers-supplements-primary-secondary-essential-minor-elements-macro-c26/?filter_id=18&page=1&sort=5d&osCsid=616141a98f18b2860f34104a5668a8fa

Also stink uses PureBlend Pro Vegetative Formula and PureBlend Pro Bloom. On this website I see the pureblend pro bloom but can find the purblend pro vegetative formula? I'm assuming that the pureblend pro grow is what I'm looking for? I assume it was a typo when stink said to use "vegetative formula" it should be grow formula?

Anyways, I'm about to place my order within the next couple days but want to make sure I am buying the right things because I am buying it all in 5 gallon quantities.

Many thanks


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 15, 2009)

Also, How far above the fence posts shoudl 600w lights be mounted?
I remember stink saying he never moves them


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> This will be my first time using Botanicare nutes. I Found a website I want to buy from but it shows 2 different types of Liquid Karma... One is more expensive than the other but they are both the same quantity. Here is the link to the website. You can see the first 2 product at the top of the page are liquid Karma but which one do I need?
> 
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/nutrients-fertilizers-supplements-primary-secondary-essential-minor-elements-macro-c26/?filter_id=18&page=1&sort=5d&osCsid=616141a98f18b2860f34104a5668a8fa
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, the reason for the copies of Liquid Karma is just the way they are packaged, either from individual unit or 2 per case.

Yes, Pure Blend Pro Gro is the Vegetative formula Stink speaks of.

Good Luck!


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 15, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> This question is open to anyone who actually has some knowledge.
> What strain would be the best producer for my aero setup?
> 
> Trainwreck
> ...


Haven't run any of these personally, but have heard that the White Widow does perform well in the Stink system.


wtfh4xx said:


> Also, How far above the fence posts shoudl 600w lights be mounted?
> I remember stink saying he never moves them


It really depends on what size the plants are when they are placed into flowering; to be on the safe side, rig up your light so that it is easily adjustable.

Good Luck!


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 15, 2009)

every strain performs great in the stink system
some are just more of a pain than others
i like the bushy christmas tree like kind that only take one tie up and then they are fine.....some are more upright and need more tying and the like
i get great yields from all 10 strains ive tired inthere


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 16, 2009)

Stink, if you could recommend only one strain to run in the units for mass yield and quality what would it be? TH Akorn AKA Snowbud?.


----------



## SOG (Sep 16, 2009)

sup guys
I've noticed some deficiency
anyone here can help identify this?
these are my girls day three in flowering


----------



## johnnywriight (Sep 16, 2009)

looks like minor heat stress... how are your temps?


----------



## SOG (Sep 16, 2009)

johnnywriight said:


> looks like minor heat stress... how are your temps?


hmm... 
granted few leafs were touching the T5 when they were in veg
and got a lil scorched, look closely at the large lower leafs
the spotting doesn't look like heat stress, i'm thinking cal 
i run my room no higher then 83 at the most, with Co2
and my res are at 68 degrees 24/7


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok guys, I think I got it narrowed down for the most potent yet high yielding strain to run in stinks system with a 600HPS above each flower and 100watt T52 above the clone and veg.

Should I go with:
ICE
or
AK47


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 16, 2009)

I've yielded heavy with serious seeds ak-47
my favorite is white berry from paradise seeds
it's a very quick finisher with tons of trichs and a sweet aftertaste
mixed up and body high. I would choose over ak anyday
I'll b running super lemon haze in 2.5 weeks


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 16, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I've yielded heavy with serious seeds ak-47
> my favorite is white berry from paradise seeds
> it's a very quick finisher with tons of trichs and a sweet aftertaste
> mixed up and body high. I would choose over ak anyday
> I'll b running super lemon haze in 2.5 weeks


what would you choose???


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 17, 2009)

AK 47 over ICE, if your looking for best yeild in the system try anything crossbred with bigbud.

My .02


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 17, 2009)

If I run 18 white berry in 2 aero systems under a 600hps I can yield about 2# no problem


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice man.

I think Im set on White Russsian.
Its background of two of the most awarded cannabis cup winners and a high yield have me eager to grow this.

My systems will be standard with 14 spaces each and a 600 above each..


----------



## SOG (Sep 18, 2009)

GL sb.com is down
looks like a DB error, its been lagging all day
it must be one of the packages, most likely the shoutbox or the gallery 
you have to trace that loop in the DB before its too late and too tangled to trace
we will end up losing our $hit over there, don't let it drift 
lemme know if i can be of help


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 18, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> If I run 18 white berry in 2 aero systems under a 600hps I can yield about 2# no problem


2# under 1 600W?

I tried with 32 sites under a 600W and I don't know about it having enough light for a 2# canopy. just my ,02 cents.

~GG420


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 18, 2009)

ok this is what i yielded off of one aero unit that used 1/2 of a 600 hps or 300 hps watts
its 3.9 grams dried and SUPER dank





i should be able to make about 6 grams of hash every week with my current setup


----------



## chatboy (Sep 18, 2009)

a summary would be great.

list of parts for hydoponics: cloner, veg, flowering
list of lighting, co2, ventilation equipment
nutrient recipes
grow timing strategy for perpetual harvests

i am in colorado. my wife and i are allowed a dozen plants: half mature and half flowering
we are allowed 4 ounces of finished medicine. keeping these things in mind, what strain will give me the best yields?

i can see that lots of people contribute to this site on a regular basis so i'm hoping someone has already written this and they could just paste in a nice summary. please thx and i am not worthy...


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 18, 2009)

Page 75 of this thread or visit www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## chatboy (Sep 18, 2009)

*www.stinkbuddies.com
*
i should have read a bit more first. my bad.*
*


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL This has turned in a long long thread, I remember reading all the pages when I came across it but tback then it was only in the 100's


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 18, 2009)

lately ive been putting 18 plants under a 600 using 2 stink bud systems
i average about 30 oz off of a 600 but i know i can get much better once i go to just one strain per light


----------



## Mr.Karma (Sep 18, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> lately ive been putting 18 plants under a 600 using 2 stink bud systems
> i average about 30 oz off of a 600 but i know i can get much better once i go to just one strain per light


whats your spacing like... I assume you are running a unmodified sb setup. so that's 4 post with 4-5 plants per post?

I don't think anyone is even getting close to that off 1 600? amazing....


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 19, 2009)

ive modified little
i just use the 4.75 inch posts and put 8 in a 10 x 12 room with 2800 hps total watts
i have 4 600 hps and 1 400 hps i use for some dwc i have tucked inbetween the stink units
i might make a single aero unit to replace the dwc......hate messing with 5 units.......ec/ph and the like
aero is easier


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 19, 2009)

i agree its easier but my ph keeps dropping like crazy ever since i switched over to this type of system. loudblunts said its normal for aero. any thoughts?


----------



## SOG (Sep 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i agree its easier but my ph keeps dropping like crazy ever since i switched over to this type of system. loudblunts said its normal for aero. any thoughts?


mine goes up, slightly
i think its due to my air stones though


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 19, 2009)

well then what in the world makes mine drop like that then i wonder


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 19, 2009)

what happens is that when its hot and the plants sweat the water is gone but the nutes stay and it lowers the ph and ups the ec
i have to add water every other day


----------



## SOG (Sep 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well then what in the world makes mine drop like that then i wonder


this might help




jberry said:


> you should be able to tell what your plants are needing or not needing by keeping track of your EC/PH rising and falling in your rez.
> 
> without making things complicated, here's a basic rough cheat sheet:
> 
> ...


----------



## logcen (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the great information! Really learning alot. Would like to ask a few questions as to how to adapt this great system to my space:
I have a 30' x 30' room with a 3' ceiling height and am planning to go with Dr. Atomic's Northern Lights. Is it ok for me to use hps lights to flower with such a low ceiling height? If so what size is recommended? Would I be able to use 600 watt lights? thanks to everyone in this great thread!


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 20, 2009)

With 3' height I wouldnt even bother growing.
ANY hps would not work.

Florescent would be your pretty much only option.

But I doubt it would be worth even trying to grow with such a low ceiling.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 20, 2009)

Question all.
Im growing White Russian in 3 standard Stinkbud Units.
Will 2 600's stationary bloom these well?
What about on a light mover?
And lastly What about three stationary, one above each unit?


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow 3 foot Maybe hand watered rockwool with lowrider. Or a very low stretch plant


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 20, 2009)

One of my favorite threads


----------



## logcen (Sep 20, 2009)

3' too low? That's what I was afraid of. Is there any way to successfully flower with floros? Think I could have HPS lights positioned on the side of the plants instead on over top?


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 20, 2009)

Not unless you grow them sideways.... Rofl.


----------



## andyman (Sep 20, 2009)

logcen said:


> 3' too low? That's what I was afraid of. Is there any way to successfully flower with floros? Think I could have HPS lights positioned on the side of the plants instead on over top?


use t-5's with dif types like 2700k mixxed with 4200k and 6400k light spectrums so you have it all, but use more of the 2700k color spectrum when budding. also you can use LED lights, there the shit if there good ones that are over 2 watts each led. The cheap ones on ebay that are not so good, the more expensive ones are better. Mix them with the 
T-5's and the led's and you can grow in 3' area. I did it in a 4' area and had good results


----------



## bonghitz420 (Sep 20, 2009)

How do you suspend your cuttings in the net pots?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 20, 2009)

with a neoprene insert


----------



## logcen (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks andyman!


----------



## andyman (Sep 20, 2009)

no problem, have a good one
peace


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 21, 2009)

logcen said:


> 3' too low? That's what I was afraid of. Is there any way to successfully flower with floros? Think I could have HPS lights positioned on the side of the plants instead on over top?



LST or ScrOG them beeches. You can do it but not with a HPS on top. Look up flouro tubes and CFL grows they usually specialise in small area grows.

~GG420


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 21, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Question all.
> Im growing White Russian in 3 standard Stinkbud Units.
> Will 2 600's stationary bloom these well?
> What about on a light mover?
> And lastly What about three stationary, one above each unit?


3 stationary 600W is your best bet of the options you listed. A 600W will not cover the entire length of a stinkbud system though. The 600W will want to illuminate a 3ft square area (depending on light hood) and if you build the system to stinkbuds dimentions you would be missing a few aero sites for light coverage. 

I say either 3 1000W or get movers for the 3 600W.

~GG420


----------



## gabrownzfan (Sep 21, 2009)

new at all this but i do have 1 piece of important info - when drilling holes for sprayers - not sure if this mentioned but you need, and it works perfectly as i have tested this - a 10/24 drill bit & tap for the small holes (sprayers)


----------



## gabrownzfan (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah - for the sprayers you need a 10/24 drill bit & tap in the uUSA


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry guys. The red EZ-cloner sprayers use a *10-32* tap. This has been mentioned before in this thread.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant go with any more than two 600's and a mover, whats the best way to setup 3 stinkbud flowering units this way?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 21, 2009)

well thats funny my red head ez clone sprayers use an 11/32 bit


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Word, 11/32 works for me too.


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocking 11/32 as well


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 21, 2009)

U can run 4 stinkbud systems easily with 3-600 hps but 2-600 hps on a mover will b enough no problem
I run 8 stink systems with 4-600 hps and yield a ton


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 21, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


dude your the man.... you could be a spokes men for medical marijuans every where... my 60 year old mom has smoked for 40 years and just had back sergury, the doctor rather her take oxy than smoke weed!!!! nuts man. KEEP IT UP!!!!! BRAVO


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> U can run 4 stinkbud systems easily with 3-600 hps but 2-600 hps on a mover will b enough no problem
> I run 8 stink systems with 4-600 hps and yield a ton


Got a picture? I see you have some small aero cloners and hempy buckets and a green house grow. I'm interested in seeing this 8 stinkbud system on 4x 600W. Do you have the systems full? How are you getting enough light penetration and how are you lighting the furthest out sites without a mover? My 600W only works good in about a 3.5 foot square. It would never light the end of my aero unit unless I raised it too high and then you end up with less light penetration.

~GG420

EDIT: Just for reference here is SOG's 5 Stinkbud systems under stationary 4x 1000W HPS.


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 22, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Cant go with any more than two 600's and a mover, whats the best way to setup 3 stinkbud flowering units this way?


Put the movers so that two 600W lights will go over the three systems. Basically 1/2 each system for one 600W. The light will go perpendicular to the systems fence posts. This way it will be like having 2 600W lights per each stink bud system.

~GG420


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 22, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Got a picture? I see you have some small aero cloners and hempy buckets and a green house grow. I'm interested in seeing this 8 stinkbud system on 4x 600W. Do you have the systems full? How are you getting enough light penetration and how are you lighting the furthest out sites without a mover? My 600W only works good in about a 3.5 foot square. It would never light the end of my aero unit unless I raised it too high and then you end up with less light penetration.
> 
> ~GG420
> 
> EDIT: Just for reference here is SOG's 5 Stinkbud systems under stationary 4x 1000W HPS.


i have my entire setup on stinkbuddies.com
ill look for a link
i have both rooms in
i have a second room with 2 stinkbud systems under a 1000 and have a 3 post setup with 2 400 hps on a mover

http://stinkbuddies.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=523.0
cant find the other......check in flowering forum


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 22, 2009)

i get great coverage with my 600........i can cover a 4.5 x 4 foot area with my lights and they are not on a mover
2 600 on a mover is more than enough for 3 systems.......thats 400 hps per unit if u yield 1.4 grams per watt using co2 (i hit that) u can hit 5 oz average per week


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent, excellent, excellent.
I will be buying my two 600's and mover from HTG soon then.
I was worried it wouldnt be enough.
THANKS!


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 22, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Word, 11/32 works for me too.


11/32 is a measurement of the drill bit. The tap sizes are based on thread pitch. A 10-32 tap is not the same as a 10/32" bit. There is no such thing as a 11-32 tap.


----------



## andyman (Sep 22, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> 11/32 is a measurement of the drill bit. The tap sizes are based on thread pitch. A 10-32 tap is not the same as a 10/32" bit. There is no such thing as a 11-32 tap.


not sure were your getting this 10/32 tap cause 10/32 = 5/16
basic fractions

I am running 4 dif type of sprayers cause Im cheap and get most mine on ebay and I use my 11/32 drill bit for all them and a threaded screw (machine thread) to tap them. Its real easy and Ive never had one blow off yet


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 22, 2009)

andyman said:


> not sure were your getting this 10/32 tap cause 10/32 = 5/16
> basic fraction


Not sure where you are getting your information from but 10-32 does not refer to fractional measurements as you point out, if it were a fraction, it should have been reduced to the lowest common denominator.

10-32 and 10-24 are identical holes, just different thread pitch (ANSI No. 10 screw size 32 threads per inch) Don't believe me? Look it up yourself. http://brassmein.com/tech/taps.htm


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2009)

the point was that an 11/32 is all you need
they dont need to be tapped.

this is silly


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 22, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> the point was that an 11/32 is all you need
> they dont need to be tapped.
> 
> this is silly


That's fine but don't correct something if you don't know. Some people prefer the clean cutting of a real tap vs. using a screw that doesn't actual cut the threads as much as pressure imprint them.

[edit- sorry, I just realized it was andyman that suggested the screw. Honestly, I tried the first ones without the tap, and the tap really does help, especially for permanent threads that will be nice and sharp, helpful when removing and replacing the sprayers after cleaning. ]


----------



## haikubutthead (Sep 22, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i get great coverage with my 600........i can cover a 4.5 x 4 foot area with my lights and they are not on a mover
> 2 600 on a mover is more than enough for 3 systems.......thats 400 hps per unit if u yield 1.4 grams per watt using co2 (i hit that) u can hit 5 oz average per week


DB If I remember you grew Blueberry. I am building my flower unit. What do you recommend for spacing for BB. I heard it is bushier than others. Did you go with the stock 7". Thanks.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 23, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> the tap really does help, especially for permanent threads that will be nice and sharp, helpful when removing and replacing the sprayers after cleaning. ]


right on, thats a damn good idea!...questions though.
1. will they back out with water perssure over time?
2. why do you need to take them out to clean them?

i say that but then again if you are using stinks recomended nutes......well there's poo in there. i use gh3part and only have to deal with a bit of salt. and clearex or drip clean or any ol' cleaner like them work great to flush the salts.

sorry /rant


----------



## andyman (Sep 23, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> right on, thats a damn good idea!...questions though.
> 1. will they back out with water perssure over time?
> 2. why do you need to take them out to clean them?
> 
> ...


 the only reason Ive had to take mine out was when I didnt have a filter on my pump and root chunks pluged my sprayers.

and I thought mindphuk whas talkin drill bit sizes/taps forgot about tap thread sizes rather than drillbit fraction sizes sorry.
the screw I use makes friction when I first put it in and heats up so it melts the threads in. They are allways there and work fine after I do it.
That way it makes it easy to take apart for cleaning.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 23, 2009)

im growing what i thought was true blueberry but i got fake seeds so im not sure what it is


----------



## haikubutthead (Sep 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> im growing what i thought was true blueberry but i got fake seeds so im not sure what it is


What is your suggestion on plant spacing in general?


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 24, 2009)

Depends on your growning style. Lollipop, bush, tree, spacing can range from a few inches apart in a tight SOG to a foot apart or more. Veg time is also another factor.


----------



## stonedu (Sep 24, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great read. If you are still around when do you take your cuttings? Right before they go to flower?


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 24, 2009)

i like 5 per 4 foot post MAX
i like 4 per 4 foot post if they are bushy


----------



## R1Farmer (Sep 24, 2009)

What a great thread!!! I've been spending the last few days trying to read everything (currently up to post #981)....and though I have much more to read I've already decided to make this system and follow the instructions as closely as possible. As mentioned I will read the entire thread. Yes I will....but I have a question regarding the flowering rotations...

So in a 3 SB system flowering rotation...when one system is harvested, how do you move the other 2 systems over? Do you just move the fence posts (untie plants from current support) over or do you move an entire system over? Is the system sturdy enough for such a move? Tanks in advance braddahz and sistahz!


----------



## johnnywriight (Sep 24, 2009)

over thinking... they stay where they be for their life


----------



## poopycheeks (Sep 24, 2009)

This is totally awesome, and I give you so much respect for taking time to make this thread. Some people will take imformation anyway they can get it, and some people will give it anyway the can. This setup sure seems to be a winner but it just takes a small investment to get started. I really am taking this thread to the heart and will be following each individual step as you described it. That sure is a lot of pot though, I will not ever grow as much as you but then again I only need to supply weed to me and my girl. The only downfall about growing for patients is that more people know what you do. Therfore more attention, more risk to raid or burglary. I have a friend with aids and he has a med card to grow or have somebody grow for him. He is 63 years old and can't grow for himself. He offered to fill out paperwork for me to grow for him. I feel that I would be too paranoid because once the paperwork is filed then I would be in the system and everybody and there momma would know what im doing. In Washington State they had an operation a few years back and they busted alot of medical growers that is another reason why it scares me. Also the guy is not doing very well and I hate to say it but he is not going to make it much longer. So after he died they would probably bust me. Just out of curiosity do you sell to your patients? I not sure how the whole med thing goes down. It is also awesome how you take care of that woman with the little kid. Things like that make me think about my situation with life and think damn I really dont have it that bad. Keep up the good work buddy! Your a good person with a big heart. If only the rest of the world could see things the way we do. Godspeed to you and your patients!


----------



## R1Farmer (Sep 25, 2009)

johnnywriight said:


> over thinking... they stay where they be for their life


Tanks johnny! As a noob I tend to do that!! 

What is the expected yield if flowering area (3 SB sys) consists of 2x 600hps?


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 25, 2009)

R1Farmer said:


> Tanks johnny! As a noob I tend to do that!!
> 
> What is the expected yield if flowering area (3 SB sys) consists of 2x 600hps?


Go to this thread it will give you a decent Idea. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/139150-dirthawkers-first-indoor-aero-nft.html


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey R1Farmer,

Don't know if you've seen the pdf I posted, but if you want to make it easier to read Stinks thread, get my pdf of this forum. I still read this thread, but don't seem to post much anymore since Stink's site got up and running. I'll still update this thread every 100 pages...well...because old habits die hard...

You can get it from the link in my thread...p.s. you might find SoG's pdf a good read too. He's taken the Stink system and made a grow room that most of us just drool over, but could never afford to build...



R1Farmer said:


> What a great thread!!! I've been spending the last few days trying to read everything (currently up to post #981)....and though I have much more to read I've already decided to make this system and follow the instructions as closely as possible. As mentioned I will read the entire thread. Yes I will....but I have a question regarding the flowering rotations...
> 
> So in a 3 SB system flowering rotation...when one system is harvested, how do you move the other 2 systems over? Do you just move the fence posts (untie plants from current support) over or do you move an entire system over? Is the system sturdy enough for such a move? Tanks in advance braddahz and sistahz!


----------



## johnnywriight (Sep 25, 2009)

R1-
w/ co2 you should be able to do 8 to 10 with the two 6s depending on strains of course... probablly more once you get all dialed in


----------



## haikubutthead (Sep 26, 2009)

R1Farmer said:


> Tanks johnny! As a noob I tend to do that!!
> 
> What is the expected yield if flowering area (3 SB sys) consists of 2x 600hps?


Actually I believe Stinkbud is now physically rotating the crops as he has a MH lamp in the flowering room (plus the HPS) and it is under this light the new arrivals get put. then they are shuffled under HSP when the next batch of new arrivals arrive.

Of course if you only have HPS, for example, there is no need to move them as stated.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 26, 2009)

R1Farmer said:


> Tanks johnny! As a noob I tend to do that!!
> 
> What is the expected yield if flowering area (3 SB sys) consists of 2x 600hps?


30 oz with no co2 and up to 45 with co2
i yield about 30 per 600 with co2 but ive been growing with this system for 8 months


----------



## 64grandsport (Sep 27, 2009)

where do you find a timer that is one minute on and 5 minutes off


----------



## johnnywriight (Sep 27, 2009)

c.a.p. cycle timer 80-100 bux... 
i was guessing a per system harvest with the 8oz but 10-15 would be very nice, and 30 per 6 would be fukn fantastic!


----------



## rigamortis (Sep 28, 2009)

My second batch of clones has been going for over 2 weeks and they just don't want to root. A couple have been in the cloner even longer. The first batch rooted right at 7 days. Most concerning is the clones still look pretty healthy on top, but the stem under the neoprene doesn't look very good to me. Rather than developing nice clean little white dots, the stem is looking swollen with irregular bumps. It's also getting a little brown tinge - darkest near the cut site. I'm almost sure this is bad - but does this look like something to try and manage, or do I throw these all out and clean the cloner with bleach? Any ideas how this happens in a cloner with tap water and Clonex? No additional nutes added. Temps did get cold inside for a couple days (mid 60's), but I would have thought the cold temps would ward off disease and just take longer to root. These are on a CAP 4/1 cycle timer. PH pretty consistant around 6.2 which is slightly higher than recommended but I figured that was close enough. Pics attached.

Many thanks to anyone who recognizes what this is, and what the recommended action is! Or if I'm really lucky I'm just a panicked hydrofungiphobic (or whatever Stink called us over protective types trying to fix everything).


----------



## DeBoe (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing is all i can say


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 28, 2009)

Clones look finsome take 5 days and some take4 weeks
clones from bottom of plant usually root faster


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't sweat it. Watch for the ends turning soft. It they are soft cut them off or ditch the plant all together. 

Too much warmth is you number one concern. Warm water = funk.

http://stinkbuddies.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php



rigamortis said:


> My second batch of clones has been going for over 2 weeks and they just don't want to root. A couple have been in the cloner even longer. The first batch rooted right at 7 days. Most concerning is the clones still look pretty healthy on top, but the stem under the neoprene doesn't look very good to me. Rather than developing nice clean little white dots, the stem is looking swollen with irregular bumps. It's also getting a little brown tinge - darkest near the cut site. I'm almost sure this is bad - but does this look like something to try and manage, or do I throw these all out and clean the cloner with bleach? Any ideas how this happens in a cloner with tap water and Clonex? No additional nutes added. Temps did get cold inside for a couple days (mid 60's), but I would have thought the cold temps would ward off disease and just take longer to root. These are on a CAP 4/1 cycle timer. PH pretty consistant around 6.2 which is slightly higher than recommended but I figured that was close enough. Pics attached.
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who recognizes what this is, and what the recommended action is! Or if I'm really lucky I'm just a panicked hydrofungiphobic (or whatever Stink called us over protective types trying to fix everything).
> 
> View attachment 563530 View attachment 563531 View attachment 563532


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 29, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


love this setup man, can you grow to full size in this setup, sorry if you have allready answered that.

The thing i keep thinking is how you keep the water temps down and where the hell do all those roots go.


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 29, 2009)

I would stay on your PH and keep it at 5.5 until you start getting some root's showing and then go to 5.8! As far as the bleach goes I would not do it as to it soaks into plastic's, I use super hot water and some elbow grease.







rigamortis said:


> My second batch of clones has been going for over 2 weeks and they just don't want to root. A couple have been in the cloner even longer. The first batch rooted right at 7 days. Most concerning is the clones still look pretty healthy on top, but the stem under the neoprene doesn't look very good to me. Rather than developing nice clean little white dots, the stem is looking swollen with irregular bumps. It's also getting a little brown tinge - darkest near the cut site. I'm almost sure this is bad - but does this look like something to try and manage, or do I throw these all out and clean the cloner with bleach? Any ideas how this happens in a cloner with tap water and Clonex? No additional nutes added. Temps did get cold inside for a couple days (mid 60's), but I would have thought the cold temps would ward off disease and just take longer to root. These are on a CAP 4/1 cycle timer. PH pretty consistant around 6.2 which is slightly higher than recommended but I figured that was close enough. Pics attached.
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who recognizes what this is, and what the recommended action is! Or if I'm really lucky I'm just a panicked hydrofungiphobic (or whatever Stink called us over protective types trying to fix everything).
> 
> View attachment 563530 View attachment 563531 View attachment 563532


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 29, 2009)

Justa lil update.
Bought my White Russian seeds and assembled my first flower unit!
Just gotta finish the room, buy the lights/mover, and assemble the other two units.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 30, 2009)

it all starts with clones or seeds
femmed are easier for stinbud systems imho
males in aero are a pain


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 30, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> it all starts with clones or seeds
> femmed are easier for stinbud systems imho
> males in aero are a pain


Im gonna put 6 seeds in rockwool, and then put them into the cloner to finish.
THen Im gonna take them and pretty much murder them taking clones.
THen Ill move them instantly into flower to show which of the clone batches are male or female.

After that it should be simple.


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 30, 2009)

rigamortis said:


> My second batch of clones has been going for over 2 weeks and they just don't want to root.


Are they still looking the same?


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 1, 2009)

ive done it everyway
id rather do femmed seeds if possible or even aero to dwc and then u can get rid or move the males
then u can just clone the best female and back to aero


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow those are stretching.


----------



## trouble9039 (Oct 2, 2009)

#1- Try raising your tub using some 2x4 cut's so air can reach the bottom of the container! Then I would throw A fan next to it so it keeps cool air blowing on it, also you can freeze some empty pop or water bottles and put them in....


#2- I have used string and yes some do break but you have to be very careful and I did it as A slow proccess.


They grow to the light so on that aspect how high was your light to begin with??




rigamortis said:


> Wow.. second batch of clones still don't want to root but this is still an amazing system. I think I've gotten to post #3,600 so far and there is all kinds of hidden info in this thread. Looks like the thread is mostly played out, but still has a few followers. And Stink is still on it!
> 
> So for those still interested attached are a few photos... because photos are fun! Basically shows my Stink System. Large fan to push air back through the main air ducts. Clone and veg unit. And, the insane part is that 1 flower system is only on day 18! That's no typo - I still have well over 6 weeks left to manage these girls on steroids. Ummm... I have no clue how that battle is going to go! I didn't catch onto the advice that you want to keep veg under 12" until they were already bigger. But even the 12" and under still caught up in just a few days. I guess I shouldn't complain!
> 
> ...


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys quick question.
I will have my three flower units side by side.
How shoudl I setup the two 600hps on the light mover?
both lengthwise inline over one unit and moving sideways?
Also what size fan shoudl I attach to vent room and cool lights?

Or, could I get away with using two 600's stationary to light the three sitnkbud units?
They have a solid 4x4 footprint, so they they should be able to cover them stationary right?


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 2, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Hey guys quick question.
> I will have my three flower units side by side.
> How shoudl I setup the two 600hps on the light mover?
> both lengthwise inline over one unit and moving sideways?
> ...


i use 4 600s for 8 units ......4 on each side
so using 1200 watts for 3 is easy


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 2, 2009)

So you have them lined up back to back then right?
Thats a pretty big setup. Still running 7 per 4 ft post?


----------



## Masterblaster777 (Oct 3, 2009)

First of 3 weeks in cloner is barely enough, then three weeks in veg, well if they are growing really really fast?? and last when you move to 12/12 9 weeks is like bs. First off it will take almost any decent strain at least 14 days, that is two weeks to even make a flower then to think they will be big full finished buds by 7 weeks after that is just nonsense!!!! Never seen a single strain, have not seen the autos tough, But have seen NL's and they are FAST! make a finished big healty cola in one month and three weeks, = 7 weeks + the time to see a flower of 2 weeks and It takes that long friends to get them to start, so 7+2 = 9 and that is not going to make you a harvest ever two three or four weeks period!!!! all bs and nothing more.. Show us a pic at 3 weeks, then 6 then 9 weeks after 12/12 START.!! Don't make it up show them! No way hosea....


----------



## hehehemann (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL @ above

i guess you haven't read through this thread.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 3, 2009)

Masterblaster777
Think outside your little box for a moment, and read.


----------



## GringoLoco (Oct 3, 2009)

Bwhahahaha! MasterBlaster Bwhahahaa, is all I have to say!


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 3, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> So you have them lined up back to back then right?
> Thats a pretty big setup. Still running 7 per 4 ft post?


i have 2 600 in a 10 x 4 area with 4 units
on the other side of the room i have 2 600 in a 12 x 4 area with 4 units
and there is 2 foot in the middle to walk
runs great
i yield about 3400 grams per 9 week cycle


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 3, 2009)

Masterblaster777 said:


> First of 3 weeks in cloner is barely enough, then three weeks in veg, well if they are growing really really fast?? and last when you move to 12/12 9 weeks is like bs. First off it will take almost any decent strain at least 14 days, that is two weeks to even make a flower then to think they will be big full finished buds by 7 weeks after that is just nonsense!!!! Never seen a single strain, have not seen the autos tough, But have seen NL's and they are FAST! make a finished big healty cola in one month and three weeks, = 7 weeks + the time to see a flower of 2 weeks and It takes that long friends to get them to start, so 7+2 = 9 and that is not going to make you a harvest ever two three or four weeks period!!!! all bs and nothing more.. Show us a pic at 3 weeks, then 6 then 9 weeks after 12/12 START.!! Don't make it up show them! No way hosea....


i yield 3400 grams or 120 oz per 9 week cycle.....but i have it perpetual so i can yield 14 to 15 per week running 2800 hps


----------



## Silentscorp (Oct 3, 2009)

Complete amateur here. I have to start from seed in this case, no real network I'm familiar with of local growers here. I'm looking for info on pruning seedlings. I've only heard through hearsay that I should remove leaves on a sprout in the first week or so, any tips?


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 3, 2009)

Dago, how far above the units do you have the lights and do you have them lengthwise with the units or sideways to them?
Thanks


----------



## johnnywriight (Oct 3, 2009)

Masterblaster777 said:


> First of 3 weeks in cloner is barely enough, then three weeks in veg, well if they are growing really really fast?? and last when you move to 12/12 9 weeks is like bs. First off it will take almost any decent strain at least 14 days, that is two weeks to even make a flower then to think they will be big full finished buds by 7 weeks after that is just nonsense!!!! Never seen a single strain, have not seen the autos tough, But have seen NL's and they are FAST! make a finished big healty cola in one month and three weeks, = 7 weeks + the time to see a flower of 2 weeks and It takes that long friends to get them to start, so 7+2 = 9 and that is not going to make you a harvest ever two three or four weeks period!!!! all bs and nothing more.. Show us a pic at 3 weeks, then 6 then 9 weeks after 12/12 START.!! Don't make it up show them! No way hosea....


 
yeah i can tell you really know what ur talkin bout... i guess we should all throw out our systems. cuz if u say it wont work i guess it really wont. 

oh and p.s..... theres pics all over this thread, maybe read more than the title and the first 2 pages before making really ignorant comments


----------



## Solcyn26 (Oct 3, 2009)

masterblaster777 said:


> first of 3 weeks in cloner is barely enough, then three weeks in veg, well if they are growing really really fast?? And last when you move to 12/12 9 weeks is like bs. First off it will take almost any decent strain at least 14 days, that is two weeks to even make a flower then to think they will be big full finished buds by 7 weeks after that is just nonsense!!!! Never seen a single strain, have not seen the autos tough, but have seen nl's and they are fast! Make a finished big healty cola in one month and three weeks, = 7 weeks + the time to see a flower of 2 weeks and it takes that long friends to get them to start, so 7+2 = 9 and that is not going to make you a harvest ever two three or four weeks period!!!! All bs and nothing more.. Show us a pic at 3 weeks, then 6 then 9 weeks after 12/12 start.!! Don't make it up show them! No way hosea....


just because u cant do it doesnt make it impossible..it just means you arent skilled enough to do it...educate yourself your plants will appreciate it


----------



## johnnywriight (Oct 3, 2009)

Solcyn26 said:


> just because u cant do it doesnt make it impossible..it just means you arent skilled enough to do it...educate yourself your plants will appreciate it


whats so funny is that is this is THE MOST detailed turn key operation i have ever seen... obviously this dude has absolutely no experience w/ stink, aero or growing dope in general.....

i say to him...keep reading my friend..

if this guy actually tries the system hes gunna feel like a really big asshole


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 3, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Dago, how far above the units do you have the lights and do you have them lengthwise with the units or sideways to them?
> Thanks


I keep the 600 - 24 inches above
lights don't matter which way


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 3, 2009)

So you move your lights with your plants?
Stinkbud I thought said to just leave the lights at a certain height?
Which is it?


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 4, 2009)

i have all my lights on light stretchers or movers.......i keep them at 2 foot
i just raise them as they get taller
if ur running 1000 u can probably leave them further in the beginning
closer the lights equals better the yield


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 4, 2009)

Gotcha, Ill just get light hangers and move em up with growth as appropriate.

What size fan do you use to vent your hoods?
Do you leave the fan on 24/7 or just on for a bit every certain amount of time?


----------



## heidiina (Oct 4, 2009)

is stinkbuddies.com down?


----------



## jblwired (Oct 4, 2009)

heidiina said:


> is stinkbuddies.com down?


Stinkbuddies.com IS down! I'm gonna lose it here! It's a server change, from what I read over there earlier, I hope.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 4, 2009)

he's doing the server thingy....it'll be back up


----------



## GringoLoco (Oct 4, 2009)

Everything is under control, site will be back shortly


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 4, 2009)

how much is each jar??


----------



## RobMar (Oct 4, 2009)

Masterblaster777 said:


> First of 3 weeks in cloner is barely enough, then three weeks in veg, well if they are growing really really fast?? and last when you move to 12/12 9 weeks is like bs. First off it will take almost any decent strain at least 14 days, that is two weeks to even make a flower then to think they will be big full finished buds by 7 weeks after that is just nonsense!!!! Never seen a single strain, have not seen the autos tough, But have seen NL's and they are FAST! make a finished big healty cola in one month and three weeks, = 7 weeks + the time to see a flower of 2 weeks and It takes that long friends to get them to start, so 7+2 = 9 and that is not going to make you a harvest ever two three or four weeks period!!!! all bs and nothing more.. Show us a pic at 3 weeks, then 6 then 9 weeks after 12/12 START.!! Don't make it up show them! No way hosea....


After your thread I was pretty sure you were an idiot.....reading this post confirms it. The dude has pictures up. 3 weeks is obviously plenty...... Like I said in your thread....your thumb just isn't as green as some of us real growers. Sign off and never come back here.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 4, 2009)

ok...this guy is missunderstanding the whole concept, and everyone else isn't getting what he is saying........it aint 3 weeks guys....its 8-9 but when you "cycle" it out perpetually it eventually starts spitting out a crop every 2-3 weeks depending on a few variables. i know most of you know this but obviosly everyone does not. to masterblaster....noone is saying you can go from seed/clone to smoke in 3 weeks....that is just silly. it's all about the cycle.....3 weeks to clone and establish roots. 3 weeks to veg em out and put on size. then 9 weeks to flower.....but when you have 3 inits running you fill one up every 3 weeks and when the 3rd is filled the 1st is ready to harvest. then you are in a state of perpetuity.


honestly guys, shame on you. this man doesnt understand what was going on but in true riu fashion we just castagate him and tell him he's a moron. even though he could have gone about it in a more civil manner.

isnt this whole f'n thread about spreadin' the love?



upon further investigation i realized this guy has some sort of emotional issues and i hereby apologize to those of you who felt the need to be dicks to him. sometimes people deserve it.
hope i helped more than i hurt........peace


----------



## Hill0046 (Oct 4, 2009)

bugs, nicely said plus rep to you.


----------



## andyman (Oct 4, 2009)

spread that there luv like peanut butta


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i use 4 600s for 8 units ......4 on each side
> so using 1200 watts for 3 is easy


Hey dago,,do you have a pic of your light setup? im interested in seeing how you have them ?


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 5, 2009)

i dont have a pic of the lights
they are setup normal
2 on one side and 2 on the other
i added a 400 to the right to add 5 dwc units
very simple
12 x 10 room .


----------



## JewelsVern (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!768 and finally done reading. Is it safe to say my head hurts? Lets just say I was LMAO at some of the people that have posted in this thread and through it all the vibe stayed coool. Thank you ALL for your knowledge, time and efforts in this thread. I have learned more in the past few weeks as I have in the past year. See ya on the new site.


----------



## EASYSKANKIN441 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Stinky's ive been lurking on here for the last few months not saying anything... i have finnaly got my entire stinkbud custom done and im ready to go exept i went to the hydo store today to pick up the nutes and the manager their said i just got myself into a world of hell...Does anyone have any experience with growing in this system down south.. like FLORIDA if so have you had a nute clogs in the sprayers... i didnt really listen to wat he was saying but he said running Aero anywhere below tenessee is tough.... i dont know y im guessing its something to do with nute clogs as he tried to suggest another brand... if anyone can help me out it would be much appriciated... blesss


----------



## johnnywriight (Oct 6, 2009)

EASYSKANKIN441 said:


> Hey Stinky's ive been lurking on here for the last few months not saying anything... i have finnaly got my entire stinkbud custom done and im ready to go exept i went to the hydo store today to pick up the nutes and the manager their said i just got myself into a world of hell...Does anyone have any experience with growing in this system down south.. like FLORIDA if so have you had a nute clogs in the sprayers... i didnt really listen to wat he was saying but he said running Aero anywhere below tenessee is tough.... i dont know y im guessing its something to do with nute clogs as he tried to suggest another brand... if anyone can help me out it would be much appriciated... blesss


dont know about below tenn but the botanicare line, though very colorful, is not lumpy at all like some others, i think u would be fine, havent heard of anyone reporting those problems... i have had little root chunks clog a couple sprayers but that has been the only occurance... good luck


----------



## DigitalToker (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Stinkbud for all the usefull info thus far. The price of medicine around my parts are rediculous, and the quality of smoke is even worse, im looking to change that, atleast for the people who need it.

I didnt realise this thread was 769 pages. Im up to page 90. Im trying to gather as much usefull info as possible, has everything been compiled into one anywhere along the line?

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah go to www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## DigitalToker (Oct 8, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> yeah go to www.stinkbuddies.com


Thanks!


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 9, 2009)

this is a good thread to read first and then go to stinkbuddies before u start building


----------



## jblwired (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm surprised this thread has not been closed yet, after the launch of the new site.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 10, 2009)

Im surprised this thread hasn't been stickied yet for its usefulness.


----------



## dirrtyd (Oct 10, 2009)

The outdoor stinkbud sytstem using the sun for flowering let them veg inside under shop lights. The experiment is going good so far some browning and yellowing on fan leaves but the plant all went into flower after being vegged inisde bud site are all green and the leaves around bud sites. The sativas started to stretch once they got outside went outside at 12 they are at 36 now. the blue cheese went to varying heights of the three plants from 25 to 35 inches but i enjoyed experimenting with them I supercropped the lower branches and let the upper branches just grow. Here are some old pics will put some new ones up soon. Not sure but they are drinking alot of water.


----------



## dirrtyd (Oct 10, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> The outdoor stinkbud sytstem using the sun for flowering let them veg inside under shop lights. The experiment is going good so far some browning and yellowing on fan leaves but the plant all went into flower after being vegged inisde bud site are all green and the leaves around bud sites. The sativas started to stretch once they got outside went outside at 12 they are at 36 now. the blue cheese went to varying heights of the three plants from 25 to 35 inches but i enjoyed experimenting with them I supercropped the lower branches and let the upper branches just grow. Here are some old pics will put some new ones up soon. Not sure but they are drinking alot of water.


 New pics just now two weeks from the others. Check out growth its amazing cant wait to do it inside.


----------



## moorglade0922 (Oct 10, 2009)

Stinkbud-
This has been by far the most influential post I have read on any of these grow forums I puruse so often. I read thru the first 150 pages or so and am certainly going to build this system when I switch from organic soil, to Aero after the move in March. 

Please forgive me as I am sure these questions have been answered in the 10^7 pages of this post but I dont have ALL day to read thru these (just 6 hours a day  )

1. I have heard a couple people mention they had problems with roots clogging the system, do you think this is a problem i should really consider, and could switching to 6" fence post (if they make it) help?

2. Because I will only be running the 2 Lights, with plants at three stages of growth....presumably 12" 24" and 36" would be my guess, but if you could give me some more accurate "ballparks" I would appriciate it, but anyway you dont have problems with having to riase and lower lights to keep them the same distance from the varying canopy hights? How should I deal with this, or is it a non-issue and I should just cope?

Again thank you so much for this information, Im sure your tutorial has made many peoples lives much better +much karma to you my friend
-moorglade


----------



## jblwired (Oct 11, 2009)

There is no doubt in my mind that this thread was useful.

I guess it's my turn now, to say that we are all over at

STINKBUDDIES.COM

All of the experts are there now, so come on over and join the fun!


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 12, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Here is the formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


I am running a dwc/bubbler or whatever it is called. And have never really had anything to do with ppm or ec before (DUE TO GROWING ALWAYS IN COCO), AND WAS WORRYING ABOUT UNDERSTANDING HOW TO WORK IT OUT BUT READING THAT MADE THE PENNY DROP, CHEERS STINKY.


----------



## robotninja (Oct 12, 2009)

Stink... You da man!

My second harvest is approaching and I have never seen/smelled buds this good in my life 

Many many thanks, and if you ever find yourself in SoCal hit me up. I owe you a big fatty blunt at the least!


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 12, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Stink... You da man!
> 
> My second harvest is approaching and I have never seen/smelled buds this good in my life
> 
> Many many thanks, and if you ever find yourself in SoCal hit me up. I owe you a big fatty blunt at the least!


badass looking plants
dont forget to post your yield.....grams per watt please


----------



## GringoLoco (Oct 14, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Stink... You da man!
> 
> My second harvest is approaching and I have never seen/smelled buds this good in my life
> 
> Many many thanks, and if you ever find yourself in SoCal hit me up. I owe you a big fatty blunt at the least!


Very nice harvest Robot, kudos!


----------



## Ole Thorman (Oct 14, 2009)

How many lights would you run over the top of this flower unit? Hps or led? I am thinking of spending a little extra and going for the led. What do you think?


----------



## LIBRAMAN (Oct 15, 2009)

there are alot of posts so my bad if it was answered.

but how many total watts a month does it take to run this setup.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 15, 2009)

LIBRAMAN said:


> there are alot of posts so my bad if it was answered.
> 
> but how many total watts a month does it take to run this setup.


if u want to run 3 systems flowering then ull need 2 600 hps......on a mover if possible air cooled
2 1000 air cooled with no mover necessary
ull obviously yield more with the 2000 compared with 1200......but its less heat and less cost to run and youll probably yield more per watt


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 15, 2009)

Im running 2 x 600 without a mover so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 16, 2009)

if u dont run co2 expect about .75 grams per watt once ur dialed in
if u add co2 expect 1.2 after ur dialed in............good genetics is a must


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Oct 16, 2009)

now only if everyone could pull this off lol


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 16, 2009)

im a total noob and i hit 1.2 every grow with some grows up to 1.5 grams per watt with co2
master your system and get the greatest combo of yield and quality...........then ull hit the numbers


----------



## BudMonster (Oct 16, 2009)

Had to make my first ever post in tribute to this thread! Stinkbud has shared a great system that has been proven to work by many growers both old school and newbies alike.

I especially like the "spreading the love" philosophy and there have been many here who have embodied it extremely well. Thanks to Stinkbud/Dirthawker/RepVip/Lionsroar/Andyman for all the great information and help.

Will see everyone on Stinkbuddies.com!


----------



## DarkCursade (Oct 16, 2009)

Great work stinkbud im out to buy some of the tools today....


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 17, 2009)

its very easy to start
if u have access to slips or rootless clones build your cloner first
if u have access to rooted clones or ur starting with seeds (femmed are best for aero) then build the veg unit first.......get at least 20 seeds to start if possible
then after u get going start to build the cloner.........and then build your first flowering system
it seems overwhelming at first but it gets easier..........


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 17, 2009)

Great set-up man! 
subscribed!!


----------



## wtfh4xx (Oct 17, 2009)

Ive built everything in advance.
Bought 10 normal white Russian seeds, going to sex and then clone like mad


----------



## badfinger101 (Oct 19, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I'd like to talk about growing in general and the concepts that produce fast growth. I'd to keep it simple so anyone can understand.
> 
> Plants have needs just like you and me. The biggest difference is that plants make their own food. To put it simply, plants make sugar and the sugars power plant growth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Microgrow 420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Got a bit of an time sensitive question as I am following the instructions out of the High Times release.

I have clones ready to go, but they were prepared in rockwool. Will I get away with holding them in a 3" cut net pot by holding them with the top collar? I would imagine a neoprene insert cut for rockwool and covered with some mylar/poly will still keep the mist in!

A picture for an example.

Grey net pot, dark green rockwool, vanilla would be my current root system


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 21, 2009)

I have something kind of similar to this setup, but my res is much much smaller.. I think i can only add like 3 or 4 gallons of water into it, if my pump is the same size as the one used in stinkbuds system will overheating be a definite problem? pump runs 1 min on 5 min off


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 21, 2009)

Ap0c0leS said:


> I have something kind of similar to this setup, but my res is much much smaller.. I think i can only add like 3 or 4 gallons of water into it, if my pump is the same size as the one used in stinkbuds system will overheating be a definite problem? pump runs 1 min on 5 min off


 
Overheating of the water in the res that is.


----------



## robotninja (Oct 21, 2009)

Ap0c0leS said:


> Overheating of the water in the res that is.


I doubt it, however the bigger the res the cooler the water temp will be. So it would be beneficial to have a bigger res.

If your running the 1/5 timer, I doubt it will get that hot honestly. But if you do see temps over about 75 degree's Fahrenheit, then I would add Hygrozyme to your reservoir changes as it will stop harmful growth/bugs from taking over.

Water chillers are expensive, and add to your total electric bill so I prefer Hygrozyme myself. Although if your temps are over 85 Degrees Fahrenheit, then you have no choice but to get a chiller, temps that high are not good for the root zone and provide a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## helpsmyhead (Oct 21, 2009)

hello all, this is my first official post on this site though i have been reading and gaining knowledge from it for a while now. I am running the same method but have recently run into some problems with my veg res. the top tote is leaking from under the lid and the holes on the outside handles. has anyone else had this problem? it leaks a decent amount of water and i cant seem to figure out a way to stop it. i have been debating getting a whole new container and just replacing the leaking one but i dont want to go through all of that due to the risk of the new one doing the same thnig. any help or sugestions would be greatly appreciated. and as stated in the original post, SHARE THE LOVE!


----------



## GringoLoco (Oct 21, 2009)

If you read the thread you'll find many people who have used either contractor bags or weatherstripping in this situation.


----------



## helpsmyhead (Oct 21, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> If you read the thread you'll find many people who have used either contractor bags or weatherstripping in this situation.


 
thanks for the heads up, i will go back through and read it in its entirity, i only brrowsed a few pages searching in distress, i guess i did a typical noob forum nono and didnt search, sorry folks.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where Stinkbud got his Blueberry strain that he raves about and has got me drooling over?? 

Was it a clone-only Blueberry or did he get it from a seed vendor??

Dutch Passion? DJ Short? Sagarmatha? Flying Dutchmen?

Help, I'm feeling Blue!!!


----------



## Shrike (Oct 22, 2009)

Stink's Blueberry was a clone only that he had been cloning for 10+ years. I know he loved that clone, but I'm pretty sure when he moved down to Cali, that he lost it along with a number of his other clones...a sorry day...

For seed vendors...I believe DJ Shorts original Blueberry is maybe the closest you'll find to Stink's clone. Anyone else have some info on this...?



JimmyT said:


> Does anyone know where Stinkbud got his Blueberry strain that he raves about and has got me drooling over??
> 
> Was it a clone-only Blueberry or did he get it from a seed vendor??
> 
> ...


----------



## DubB83 (Oct 23, 2009)

Microgrow 420 said:


> Got a bit of an time sensitive question as I am following the instructions out of the High Times release.
> 
> I have clones ready to go, but they were prepared in rockwool. Will I get away with holding them in a 3" cut net pot by holding them with the top collar? I would imagine a neoprene insert cut for rockwool and covered with some mylar/poly will still keep the mist in!
> 
> ...


Unless your roots are everywhere and crazy there is no way rockwool is going to survive this system on a 1 on 5 off schedule. Your going to drown your plants. Put the rockwool in a DWC and veg it as a mom and take some aeroponic clones and work your way through the system.

Speaking from experience here...

~GG420


----------



## hehehemann (Oct 23, 2009)

I have seen others use this system with Rockwool cubes. Head over to stinkbuddies.com and check some of Doktorgreenthumbs rockwool cloning tutorial. He then puts the rockwool in the net pots and goes through a complete grow.


----------



## prosmokerone (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the info. very helpful.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2009)

Fellow StinkBuddies...

It's been a long while since I updated the PDF and since most of us have gone over to Stink's new site the traffic on here has really slowed down. So, rather than wait until this thread hit's 800, I decided to update it as of today. Even with the new site, the amount of info that is on this thread is staggering. If or when the thread does hit 800, I'll probably update it one last time. 

For anyone new to this thread and seeing reading all 700+ pages online as an insane endeavor, here is your chance to get the whole thread as a pdf and best of all, a way to preserve it for future researching. Enjoy!

You may d/l it here or click in my sig...


----------



## hehehemann (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks Shrike - very much appreciated here


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2009)

You're quite welcome, Heheheman. Glad to give something back to the 'buddies...



hehehemann said:


> thanks Shrike - very much appreciated here


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 23, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Does anyone know where Stinkbud got his Blueberry strain that he raves about and has got me drooling over??
> 
> Was it a clone-only Blueberry or did he get it from a seed vendor??
> 
> ...


was an original blueberry from dj short from the mid 80's i believe
i just got the real true blueberry from djshort (attitude just sent me 20 of the real beans) and im just put them in papertowel
ill drop a link to a grow journal after they get going


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 24, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Stink's Blueberry was a clone only that he had been cloning for 10+ years. I know he loved that clone, but I'm pretty sure when he moved down to Cali, that he lost it along with a number of his other clones...a sorry day...
> 
> For seed vendors...I believe DJ Shorts original Blueberry is maybe the closest you'll find to Stink's clone. Anyone else have some info on this...?





dagobaker said:


> was an original blueberry from dj short from the mid 80's i believe
> i just got the real true blueberry from djshort (attitude just sent me 20 of the real beans) and im just put them in papertowel
> ill drop a link to a grow journal after they get going



Thanks a lot folks!! I've heard so many good things about this strain from others as well. Can't wait to start growing it. Thanks again!


----------



## flogger (Oct 26, 2009)

Stink,
How important is that CAP ART-DNe timer ?

I built your system 2 weeks ago and my growth is going great !!! What a great system. But my sprayers are on all the time and my plants are doing good. The timer is like $80. How important is it? My roots are getting some air with the sprayers always on.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 26, 2009)

flogger said:


> Stink,
> How important is that CAP ART-DNe timer ?
> 
> I built your system 2 weeks ago and my growth is going great !!! What a great system. But my sprayers are on all the time and my plants are doing good. The timer is like $80. How important is it? My roots are getting some air with the sprayers always on.


i used a 15 on and 15 off 10$ wally world for about a year now
im converting to the 1 on 5 off style timers since im adding usp battery systems (u can run much longer on the battery if ur only running 1 minutes out of 6 minutes rather than 3 minutes out of every 6 minutes)


----------



## flogger (Oct 27, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> i used a 15 on and 15 off 10$ wally world for about a year now
> im converting to the 1 on 5 off style timers since im adding usp battery systems (u can run much longer on the battery if ur only running 1 minutes out of 6 minutes rather than 3 minutes out of every 6 minutes)


Good point. I didn't think of the drain on a battery if the power goes out when running longer.

My Cap timer just arrived today but I am also interested in the speed of growth from going from the sprayers being constantly on (what I am running now) to having them on 1 minute and off 5 minutes.
Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## robotninja (Oct 27, 2009)

flogger said:


> Good point. I didn't think of the drain on a battery if the power goes out when running longer.
> 
> My Cap timer just arrived today but I am also interested in the speed of growth from going from the sprayers being constantly on (what I am running now) to having them on 1 minute and off 5 minutes.
> Is there a noticeable difference?


When I did my first run in the stinkbud system I had the sprayers on 24/7 for about the first half of my grow. Once I switched to the 1/5 timer I didn't really notice any differences growth wise, however I did see a noticeable drop in my Reservoir temperatures, which is always good.

And as Dagobaker pointed out, it's much safer in the event of a blackout. A 1/5 timer can last a couple hours with a UPS backup, anything else and your screwed. Once the roots dry out, your in serious trouble, so safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## haikubutthead (Oct 27, 2009)

helpsmyhead said:


> thanks for the heads up, i will go back through and read it in its entirity, i only brrowsed a few pages searching in distress, i guess i did a typical noob forum nono and didnt search, sorry folks.


The search function on RIU is feeble. 420 hydro posted a great Google search technique. Put your search terms between the pointy arrows, like this

site:rollitup.org 116859 <leak container>

and you will be a happy man.


----------



## Dahmer8afew (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried searching in this thread for answers to my questions but couldn't find any. I'm hoping maybe someone can help me. So I am assembling one of these Stinkbud aeroponics systems and I noticed he has a hose inside of his 1/2" PVC pipe that connects to the water pump. Is that a 1/2" hose inside of a 1/2" pipe? I tried putting the pipe directly over the 1/2" nozzle on the pump but there's too much space so I'm thinking there's not going to be enough water pressure. Can someone tell me how to attach the pvc pipe to the pump? Thanks again for all your help dudes & dudettes!


----------



## haikubutthead (Oct 27, 2009)

Dahmer8afew said:


> I tried searching in this thread for answers to my questions but couldn't find any. I'm hoping maybe someone can help me. So I am assembling one of these Stinkbud aeroponics systems and I noticed he has a hose inside of his 1/2" PVC pipe that connects to the water pump. Is that a 1/2" hose inside of a 1/2" pipe? I tried putting the pipe directly over the 1/2" nozzle on the pump but there's too much space so I'm thinking there's not going to be enough water pressure. Can someone tell me how to attach the pvc pipe to the pump? Thanks again for all your help dudes & dudettes!


Post #1426
don't overtighten, pump threads are weak!


----------



## slanga (Oct 27, 2009)

can you give me the measurement of the pipes and tubes


----------



## GringoLoco (Oct 28, 2009)

slanga said:


> can you give me the measurement of the pipes and tubes


All measurements and plans can be found @ http://www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## Dahmer8afew (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks much guys! Just got back from Home Depot with the threaded/slip piece and she's workin like a champ! +rep for all who responded.


----------



## SpiritualHealer (Oct 29, 2009)

congrats on making it into the 2009 High Times Grow Guide!!!


----------



## flogger (Oct 31, 2009)

My stinkbud system is working great, but I have one issue.

The roots from the net pot closest to the reseviour has roots so long that they are hanging down out the end and into my reservior. I know roots do not like light and they are getting plenty. What do I do? Do I cut the roots? Do I push them back up into the post where the water comes out?

Any ideas?

I am sure others that have built this system have had the same problem.

Thanks RIU!


----------



## hehehemann (Oct 31, 2009)

flogger said:


> Do I cut the roots? !


Doing that is fine. I think we all do this at some point. I trimmed mine each time I saw one hanging near the hole to my res.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 31, 2009)

im too lazy to trim
its up to you


----------



## wtfh4xx (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys, is this the right part to make a andyman contactor for pumps?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280382466396&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe it's the 30 amp contactor that is recommended: http://dticorp.com/catalog/honeywell-economy-model-pole30a120v-p-206.html


----------



## dannyboi619 (Nov 2, 2009)

Stinkbud if your still out there I have a Question for you or anyone else that can help. I use CNS17 from Botainicare and was wondering about what formula I woul use.ex.. how many ml of grow etc.


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 2, 2009)

dannyboi619 said:


> Stinkbud if your still out there I have a Question for you or anyone else that can help. I use CNS17 from Botainicare and was wondering about what formula I woul use.ex.. how many ml of grow etc.


The StinkBud recipe calls for Pure Blend Pro lineup. This PDF has the schedule for CNS17 as per the manufacturer (last table). 

A good rule is to start at 1/2 strength the manufacturer recommended schedule and step up from there a bit at a time.

Good luck!


----------



## jblwired (Nov 2, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Hey guys, is this the right part to make a andyman contactor for pumps?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280382466396&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Yoy want a 30Amp or stronger unit with a 120 volt coil.


----------



## Quetzal (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of lights?


----------



## dannyboi619 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot I figured I could use this in place but what the Cal-Mag?? Does anyone use CNS with Cal Mag?? Im sure it wouldnt hurt as for most of botainicares line up calls for cal-mag except for the CNS table like you per manufacturer.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Nov 2, 2009)

So does 12V coil mean 120volt and 24V coil = 240Volt?

This would work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/30-Amp-3-Pole-Contactor-NEW_W0QQitemZ230392633612QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a478990c

Or:
http://www.pexsupply.com/White-Rodgers-90-245-2-Pole-Contactor-Type-122-120-VAC-Coil-30-Amp-Contacts-224-Ohms-DC-Resistance-50-mA-14887000-p


How much are they at home depot?


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 3, 2009)

The second one seems right.


----------



## Smokedogg76 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm almost finished building this hydro/aero setup. Is it possible to clone and veg in the same area, say 25 sq. ft? Also, Could I use 2 400w MH on an 18/6 light cycle? I would really appreciate some help with this one.


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I decided to post this here instead of plant problems.

Look at the pics. Can anyone shed some light on what maybe the problem?

P.H. @ 5.8
Nutes @ 1480

Running the botanicaire as per stinkbud recipe.

Thank you for your time,

Mitly


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 3, 2009)

Possibly missing either Nitrogen, Potassium, or Magnesium; I would drain and start a new soup mix @ half strength till the ladies recover. good luck.


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 3, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Possibly missing either Nitrogen, Potassium, or Magnesium; I would drain and start a new soup mix @ half strength till the ladies recover. good luck.


 
Hey, GringoLoco, thanks for the reply!

It is strange that it is all of a sudden.
Using the same mix as always. I will flush and start again!

Milty


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 3, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hey, GringoLoco, thanks for the reply!
> 
> It is strange that it is all of a sudden.
> Using the same mix as always. I will flush and start again!
> ...


Nutrients could have locked up, if you could do a fresh water flush prior to adding nutes, that should help break some of that buildup.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like Nitrogen deficiency.
I see blatant amounts of purple on the stem and leave stems and also the clear leaves indicate the nitrogen is the problem.
Maybe find a nitrogen booster to add to the mix.

You usually notice nitrogen problems about 1-3 weeks after putting into flower.


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 3, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> Looks like Nitrogen deficiency.
> I see blatant amounts of purple on the stem and leave stems and also the clear leaves indicate the nitrogen is the problem.
> Maybe find a nitrogen booster to add to the mix.
> 
> You usually notice nitrogen problems about 1-3 weeks after putting into flower.


 
Hey guys, thanks for the replys!
Unit was flushed a week ago.
They then kinda came out of it.
Now they are looking sick again.

Why would I need a nitrogen booster now? Running the same setup about a year. They are still in 24 hr. veg. cycle.

I think lockout more likely but why? Maybe I will drain and scrub tubs and mix up some new nutes. I will keep you guys posted.

Thanks again! I really like the Red Diesel
I would hate to lose her!

Unca Milt


----------



## Resinous Knight (Nov 3, 2009)

What strain are you growing? How far into your grow? What kind of media are you using? Any signs of infestation or mold/mildew issues? Looks like too much nutes... Is your equipment functioning properly? Is the solution draining properly? What kind of hydro set up are you using?

I did a quick search and it looks like some others have the same issue as you with Red Diesel (unless this was your post! haha)


----------



## BudMonster (Nov 4, 2009)

Most of the long time users of this stinkbud system are regularly at stinkbuddies.com if you want to see if anyone else has more input on your issues Milt.


----------



## Resinous Knight (Nov 4, 2009)

Resinous Knight said:


> What strain are you growing? How far into your grow? What kind of media are you using? Any signs of infestation or mold/mildew issues? Looks like too much nutes... Is your equipment functioning properly? Is the solution draining properly? What kind of hydro set up are you using?
> 
> I did a quick search and it looks like some others have the same issue as you with Red Diesel (unless this was your post! haha)


Sorry, I forgot to give you a link to what I was talking about


----------



## Tgibba (Nov 4, 2009)

If I'm gonna go with the Stinkbud method, can I start from seeds or do I have to have clones? I'm sure there is some info somewhere in this thread but I've already looked on about a hundred pages and haven't seen anything.


----------



## happyface (Nov 4, 2009)

u can start from seed,I did. i just used rockwool cuber my first time. now i clone
whoa what happened to stinkbud??? he has like the most rep with 0% activity. where did he go?


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 5, 2009)

ive developed a new idead for SOG growers using a massive NFT "BOX"

I will be building it during this month. I am looking for any other helpful ideas i might have overlooked before i start.

Fits in a 8x4 ft area, and WILL HOLD MORE PLANTS THAN ANY OTHER SETUP, and give their roots the most space. Check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/266935-new-nft-nutrient-film-technique.html


----------



## resinraider (Nov 5, 2009)

where u getting these square pipes from? any 1?


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 5, 2009)

resinraider said:


> where u getting these square pipes from? any 1?


they are posts use for fencing
check lowes at the vinyl fencing section


----------



## resinraider (Nov 5, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> they are posts use for fencing
> check lowes at the vinyl fencing section


 sik, thnk u!


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 6, 2009)

this is the best system to grow with period


----------



## resinraider (Nov 6, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> this is the best system to grow with period


 do u use this same set up and time periods??? ive been making threads to see other ppls experience from this set up b4 i sink the $ in and make it... if u do, plz tell me about it..


----------



## pizzlestubs (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the stinkbud system a good option for a large grow? Such as running multiple system.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 6, 2009)

ive made some tweaks but u need to understand that its a great base and u make adjustments to fit ur needs
alot of it is the size of room and the lights u want to run..........
i like 2 systems per light........either 600 or 1000
its all up to you


----------



## haikubutthead (Nov 7, 2009)

happyface said:


> u can start from seed,I did. i just used rockwool cuber my first time. now i clone
> whoa what happened to stinkbud??? he has like the most rep with 0% activity. where did he go?


stinkbuddies.com


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 7, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I decided to post this here instead of plant problems.
> 
> ...


 
Well after another flush they are coming out of it!

Strange! Using the same stinkbud method as always. 

Thanks for the help guys.

Milty


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 8, 2009)

stinkbud,

what is the disadvantage of cloning with a fogger, and a tub setup just like yours?

Thanks


----------



## jimdoe100 (Nov 10, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## GringoLoco (Nov 10, 2009)

Milton187 said:


> Well after another flush they are coming out of it!
> 
> Strange! Using the same stinkbud method as always.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear all is well Milt.


----------



## dirrtyd (Nov 10, 2009)

Smokedogg76 said:


> I'm almost finished building this hydro/aero setup. Is it possible to clone and veg in the same area, say 25 sq. ft? Also, Could I use 2 400w MH on an 18/6 light cycle? I would really appreciate some help with this one.


 That's alot of light just for the clone and Veg area. Ihave mine right next too each other and only use five shop lights with 23wt bulbs. I would try one and keep it high for now and then lower you will probably get some stretch. Good Luck


----------



## dirrtyd (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay the Indoh Setup have to go to stinkbuddies to see journal.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 10, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Okay the Indoh Setup have to go to stinkbuddies to see journal.


get some co2 in there lol
add 40% yield just by getting a generator or tank/regulator


----------



## Philo2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey do you think these spray jets will clog? The red ones are supposed to be the good ones right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EZ-Clone-Mister-Spray-Jet-360-Degree-Pack-of-50_W0QQitemZ320447363064QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c26b7f8

I've been using the ones they sell at my local grow store for my cloner but they keep clogging up on me and they are $1 buck a piece.


----------



## beer.me (Nov 11, 2009)

Philo2 said:


> Hey do you think these spray jets will clog? The red ones are supposed to be the good ones right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EZ-Clone-Mister-Spray-Jet-360-Degree-Pack-of-50_W0QQitemZ320447363064QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c26b7f8
> 
> I've been using the ones they sell at my local grow store for my cloner but they keep clogging up on me and they are $1 buck a piece.


Yes, those are the EZ Clone spray jets that are recommended by Stinkbud. I am using the same ones in my setup and I have had no clogging issues. They look to be a good deal as well.


----------



## Simondetroit (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you increase your pump size since you went with a 20 site?


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 12, 2009)

Simondetroit said:


> Did you increase your pump size since you went with a 20 site?


i run 20 misters with the 396 and 33 misters with the 633 eco pump
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-396-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-237.html
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-633-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-238.html


----------



## slh puffer (Nov 12, 2009)

i want to do the same but building with a strongbox but 28misters for 14sites instead with a 633gph pump also when building the veg unit do you use any kind of tubing to stop water from leaking between the two boxes from the opening in the center that connects the pump on the bottom(bottom box) onto the misters on top(top box)????If so what material d you use and where an i get them from??


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 16, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I've never tried Bloom Booster.
> 
> Adding Sweet has enhanced the flavor and aroma of my buds. I'm very happy with the results.


Whats up, Stink? Gotta say thanks for all of the niiice info, plans, etc. I'm sure takes a lot of time to do all of that, and I and others appreciate it greatly. I'm preparing to take the next step and move over from soil.

I have a quick question regarding Sweet. I use the Bot. Pro line, as well as Nirvana, Calmag, etc. What breaks down the complex carbs contained in Sweet, in your nutrient recipe? Does the ProGrow have beneficials in it that get the job done? If so, I wasn't even aware and thought I was going to have to start adding subculture.... Thanks in advance


----------



## wickedwidow23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone help me and tell me whats




the problem here?




[/IMG]


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 16, 2009)

where are you guys getting these 1 min on, 5 min off timers, and whats the best deal on them?

I just built a 56 sprayer veg table for my plants coming out of the sprayer cloner similar to stink's which uses 8 sprayers in the rubbermade tub.

it has a 550gph pump, and sprays plenty still with 56 sprayers...

so i dont think you need that big of a pump to work these things properly.

IM going to buy a 100gph pump, and see if it will power another 8 sprayer cloning tub... i think it will.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html


----------



## johnnywriight (Nov 17, 2009)

damn dago... 69.90.. beauty. i thought i got a deal at 85


----------



## hawaiiankush (Nov 18, 2009)

Stinkbud,

I finally got throught page 130 and decided I am ready to start the build. One question: Should I add 1/2" and 1" to all measurements before cutting? The plans do not account for the 1/2" telescoping when attaching each part. 

For example; when building the veg unit "H," it specifies 7-7" pieces, but in the schematics it measures 7" between the "T's." I can either re-cut and allow for the extra 2" on each side (thus cutting 8" pieces to account for the 1/2" on the endcap and 1/2" for the "T") or drill holes 3" apart rather than 3 1/2." Does any of this matter? Thanks again to all for your help.


----------



## dirrtyd (Nov 18, 2009)

hawaiiankush said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I finally got throught page 130 and decided I am ready to start the build. One question: Should I add 1/2" and 1" to all measurements before cutting? The plans do not account for the 1/2" telescoping when attaching each part.
> 
> For example; when building the veg unit "H," it specifies 7-7" pieces, but in the schematics it measures 7" between the "T's." I can either re-cut and allow for the extra 2" on each side (thus cutting 8" pieces to account for the 1/2" on the endcap and 1/2" for the "T") or drill holes 3" apart rather than 3 1/2." Does any of this matter? Thanks again to all for your help.


 Yes you need to add the inch to the specs or you will come up short. Hope this helps Good luck


----------



## hawaiiankush (Nov 18, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Yes you need to add the inch to the specs or you will come up short. Hope this helps Good luck


 
Thanks Dirrtyd, any idea if someone modified the res tank and got it to work by placing it under the main structure rather than at the end?


----------



## Drifter126 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work StinkBud Great Job.I`ve got one in my outbuilding,built out of hightimes 2009 grow guide.I`ve made one slight adjustment.I put a ball valve on both sides of the pump.Close back valve,open front to spray plants.Turn off front valve and open back valve and you can drain your res.with no hassles..This thing is GreatI even got a good deal on two 396gal.pumps.At 48"I have 10 sites to grow from.That gives me 20 grow sites for the whole setup.The rubbermaide tote and pump costs the most.The tote was about 12.00 bucks and the pumps were about 22.oo bucks,The 4X4 posts were 14.00.So all in all It`s a great system..++ REP


----------



## haikubutthead (Nov 19, 2009)

hawaiiankush said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> I finally got throught page 130 and decided I am ready to start the build. One question: Should I add 1/2" and 1" to all measurements before cutting? The plans do not account for the 1/2" telescoping when attaching each part.
> 
> For example; when building the veg unit "H," it specifies 7-7" pieces, but in the schematics it measures 7" between the "T's." I can either re-cut and allow for the extra 2" on each side (thus cutting 8" pieces to account for the 1/2" on the endcap and 1/2" for the "T") or drill holes 3" apart rather than 3 1/2." Does any of this matter? Thanks again to all for your help.


I didn't add the 1/2" when I built my cloner and it works fine.

Also many people have made the modifications to put the reservoir under the rails. You should hop on over to stinkbuddies.com as stink and the gang are over there now.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 20, 2009)

great thing about this system is its very customizable


----------



## Milton187 (Nov 22, 2009)

hawaiiankush said:


> Thanks Dirrtyd, any idea if someone modified the res tank and got it to work by placing it under the main structure rather than at the end?


 
Yes, I did raise the whole unit to fit over the tub due to size issues. I DON'T advise this! It makes it too hard when cleaning and checking the nute/p.h. levels.

Milt


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 22, 2009)

how do you guys avoid algea bloom with the open top on the containers for the bloom phase... and the nutes just waterfalling back into the tub?


----------



## jblwired (Nov 23, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> how do you guys avoid algea bloom with the open top on the containers for the bloom phase... and the nutes just waterfalling back into the tub?


I don't think they have much of an algea problem since they change the nute solution every three weeks, and, I think, the water is supposed to fall back into the resevoir, since, it is a recirculating system.

We are all over at "Stinkbuddies.com", if you need any more assistance.

CYA There!


----------



## BITCHIMME (Nov 24, 2009)

I know this is an old post.. But does somebody know what page it is that he explains everything on one page?


----------



## BITCHIMME (Nov 24, 2009)

bump ...................


----------



## sparat1k (Nov 24, 2009)

i think 75, you can probly go back a few pages and find the .pdf that shrike made. that should help you out.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2009)

BITCHIMME said:


> I know this is an old post.. But does somebody know what page it is that he explains everything on one page?


page 75


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 25, 2009)

other than nutes...

is there any kind of medicine... like peroxide, aquashield, etc... that people run to keep plants safe?

My plants all stopped growing the past couple days, and im trying to figure out whats going on.

Is there something i should be doing to protect the roots?


----------



## hempdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

wow it's been over a year already


----------



## blaze34 (Nov 27, 2009)

Can some one help out here I have a 3x3 flood table which is actually 36 x 36 x 7 under a 1000 watt MH conversion bulb with a hood. I also have a 400 watt MH that Im not using at all I also have a Secret Jardin DR150 Technical Info :

- Size assembled (cm) : 150 x 150 x 200
(feet) : 5 x 5 x 6.6
- Weight (kg): 15,2
(Ibs): 33,5

- Bulbs advised: 1 x 1000W

Pre-equipment :  
- 3 ventilation windows
- 1 socks for extraction, 2 for intraction, 2 for cables and 2 for cool-tube.

What would be my blue print for total number of plants to fit in this area to start a SOG to Harvest a Pound Every Three Weeks Im thinking of getting a Dr100 for my 400 watt lights for moms and vegging 
Technical Info : on DR100

- Size assembled (cm) : 100 x 100 x 200
(feet) : 3½ x 3½ x 6.6
- Weight (kg): 10,2
(Ibs): 22,5

- Bulbs advised: 1 x 400W

Pre-equipment : 
- 3 ventilation windows
- 1 socks for extraction, 2 for intraction, 2 for cables and 2 for cool-tube.
so where do I start guys since I only have for now this one flood table and res with 1000 watt MH conversion bulb


----------



## dirrtyd (Nov 27, 2009)

blaze34 said:


> Can some one help out here I have a 3x3 flood table which is actually 36 x 36 x 7 under a 1000 watt MH conversion bulb with a hood. I also have a 400 watt MH that Im not using at all I also have a Secret Jardin DR150 Technical Info :
> 
> - Size assembled (cm) : 150 x 150 x 200
> (feet) : 5 x 5 x 6.6
> ...


My Friend this is about Aero not ebb and flow some one here on RIU can help you but your question does not apply to our method.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 28, 2009)

ebb and flow cant touch aero imho


----------



## BLOCKER (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry I just read stink has a newsite can someone give me a link to it please, thankyou.


----------



## rg421 (Nov 29, 2009)

BLOCKER said:


> Sorry I just read stink has a newsite can someone give me a link to it please, thankyou.


www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## BLOCKER (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link rg421, Im unable to register there.

Love this thread, I've never grown before but will certainly be doing this setup just gathering all the info before jumping in and spending alot of £££.

Skunk can you please break down the electrical side of *all* the components needed in this setup in abit of detail, like a list with make and model and perhaps links to suppliers, I am in the uk so I will be looking here for components once I know makes/ models.

If anyone else can help will be much apprieciated.

Skunk I know you have 2x 1000w hps lights and would have prefered 4x 600w for better spread of light also you mention how important good lighting is so a link to your ideal model of light would be great.

Personally I think im going to make my own ballasts and possibly reflectors rather than buy the all in one grow light packages which are about £100 for 600w ballast/reflector/bulb which to me dont look that great. so yeah more info on electricals of this setup would be great.

Thanks again.


----------



## waverider (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a question, I just transferred my clones to the veg unit. My PPM is 1750 and the PH is 5.9. I wanted to know if it's normal for the plants to wilt? They have only been in the veg unit for 1hr and there wilting at the top. 

Waverider


----------



## fishxsauce (Nov 30, 2009)

waverider said:


> I have a question, I just transferred my clones to the veg unit. My PPM is 1750 and the PH is 5.9. I wanted to know if it's normal for the plants to wilt? They have only been in the veg unit for 1hr and there wilting at the top.
> 
> Waverider


Your PPM is too high to start off your clones. If you read StinkBud's instructions, you will start to clones off with 500 PPM of nutrients the first week, bump it up to 1000PPM the second week and 1500PPM for week 3. You started vegging at 1750 PPM is too high. The PH is ok though.


----------



## blaze34 (Dec 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me what RIU is so that I can check this out newbi here thanks


----------



## johnnywriight (Dec 1, 2009)

blaze34 said:


> Can someone tell me what RIU is so that I can check this out newbi here thanks


ha thats too funny  sorry to give u shit man, its an acronym for Roll It Up


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 1, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> other than nutes...
> 
> is there any kind of medicine... like peroxide, aquashield, etc... that people run to keep plants safe?
> 
> ...


 Roots Excellerator


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2009)

blaze34 said:


> Can someone tell me what RIU is so that I can check this out newbi here thanks


some guy from street fighter


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 2, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> some guy from street fighter


 Thats "Ryu", damn man get it rite!


----------



## waveman (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello SB,

I've spent the last 4 days reading you and your stinkbuddies informative posts and taking notes about them. I'm fully clear on everything about the aerosystem, veg system, and clone system. 

What I'm not clear on is how to incorporate them into my spare room. My goal would be for no funny glows being visible out the one window, little or preferably no odor in the rest of the house or outside, and no damage to the room from humidity, spills, ect. Can you or others help me with what would be the best layout. What materials would you use for walls/ceilings/floor. What size charcoal filters and CFM fans would be needed? I have access to the attic through the closet ceiling. How do you attach new framing to existing walls with out damage?

Thanks for any help you can provide. Room dimensions attached.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 2, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> Thats "Ryu", damn man get it rite!


lol I know  hard to get sarcasm across on the internet. That's why I put the "bong hitter guy" at the end of my sentence


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 2, 2009)

im wondering if u could veg and clone in the 7x2 closet......if u could thats boss
u might need to create some ventilation in there for fresh air though
i personally would be air cooling the lights and having an air conditioner in the window
get one with energy saver so it only kicks on when the temps get up
ull need a 50 pint dehumidifier too
i would use 3 1000 watters down the 12 foot long side and leave the other side of the room empty for waking to the veg room to the door to get out
run 6 foot long stink systems and i would run 4 of them
run 6 plants per post giving u 8 .....6 foot posts with 6 plants each making 48 plants
ull probably need 2 cloners and 2 veg systems
add co2 generator in the room...water cooled are nice


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 2, 2009)

i would figure out a way to put some thick plastic on the floor creating a pool like effect for when u (u will) spill a bunch of water........and make sure the walls have either mylar or flat white paint


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hows it going everyone, soil grower intrested in this since I saw the article in the new hightimes, the explanation for the veg unit in the hightimes doesn't go with the pics (they're exactly as the one for flowering.) I then read some of the begining of your thread and though the pics help they don't have the details from the high time article. I get how to build the cloner and the flowering unit but if you could combine your details with your pics for a justified building layout for your veg unit I would greatly apprecaite it.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 3, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> I get how to build the cloner and the flowering unit but if you could combine your details with your pics for a justified building layout for your veg unit I would greatly apprecaite it.


If you go back to the first page, on post #10 you'll see a picture diagram of the veg unit


----------



## Drifter126 (Dec 3, 2009)

erasamus said:


> stinkbud, did i see somewhere that u were giving directions on making hash in this thread, or did any1 else see that and maybe remember what page it was on im sick of looking, or if anyone knows a good place to get directions with some pictures even, it would be greatly appreciated, i know i should just google it, but id like to know the source knows somewhat what they are talking about


Just search hash in the mennu bar.It should take you to most sites to make hash.Hope I helped.Stay Happy,Healthy.and High....Drifter


----------



## anzichronic (Dec 4, 2009)

openhorizon said:


> To Stinkbud and all his disciples (Dirt, Lion, Aero, SOG, Dago, Andy, Robot, TX, TH, Matty, Shrike and any others I may have missed, (like the Gypsy guy who made things interesting)...lol
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone of you for you contributions to this thread. I just capped off almost two months of gardening research, over the past 2 weeks, reading this entire thread. All I can say is WOW! When I started my research, I was so confused by all the different options. After reading this thread, there is NO question which system I will be implementing.
> 
> ...


 Couldn't have said it better myself!!!! I'm in the exact situation...awaiting card, growroom starting tomorrow!!!
Thanks everyone and especially stinkbud!!


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 4, 2009)

genetics are VERY important.......dont skimp on those....ull regret it
buy 2 packs of seeds if your smart so u can get the best of the best cut


----------



## anzichronic (Dec 5, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> genetics are VERY important.......dont skimp on those....ull regret it
> buy 2 packs of seeds if your smart so u can get the best of the best cut


Where do I get seeds? Is it legal to get them mailed if I'm a provider??


----------



## anzichronic (Dec 6, 2009)

anzichronic said:


> Where do I get seeds? Is it legal to get them mailed if I'm a provider??


 One more ? for ya'll...
I live in a dry state apparently, I can't easily achieve over 35% rh...is this bad???


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 6, 2009)

anzichronic said:


> One more ? for ya'll...
> I live in a dry state apparently, I can't easily achieve over 35% rh...is this bad???


attitude seeds..........get them from there
id start with greenhouse the church or ams or paradise white berry.......i would get 10 femmed seeds myself
are u running co2?.....if so ull be in a sealed room and ull have to get a dehumidifier because they create a ton of humidity
if ur not running co2 i dont think 35 % is a problem


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 6, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> are u running co2?.....if so ull be in a sealed room and ull have to get a dehumidifier because they create a ton of humidity


Wait, what creates a ton of humidity a sealed room or the supplementary c02?

And yes, 2nd on Attitude. Single Seed Centre is good to go too!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2009)

anzichronic said:


> One more ? for ya'll...
> I live in a dry state apparently, I can't easily achieve over 35% rh...is this bad???


Your plants will put off a ton of humidity and keep your room perfect.

Low humidity is not as big a problem as high humidity. As soon as the humidity starts to climb over 60% you start taking a chance of mold starting to develop.

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Hows it going everyone, soil grower intrested in this since I saw the article in the new hightimes, the explanation for the veg unit in the hightimes doesn't go with the pics (they're exactly as the one for flowering.) I then read some of the begining of your thread and though the pics help they don't have the details from the high time article. I get how to build the cloner and the flowering unit but if you could combine your details with your pics for a justified building layout for your veg unit I would greatly apprecaite it.


The veg unit is just like the cloner but with a bottom reservoir. You can download the plans here.

I've also vegged in the cloner by adding nutrients to the water. You can keep them in the cloner another couple of weeks that way.

I'm also running a 15/15 minute timer on my veg and cloner. Yes, that right, I said 1 minute timer. These timers are cheap as shit and seem to work great.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Stinkbud:
Just read the first 10-15 pages of your thread and it's great!!! Thanks from all of us who need expert advice for growing. I've only used soil before this, but I'm going to switch to your system now.


----------



## Barron (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey StinkBud. Great thread! I'm building your cloner and wanted to know how to transfer the clones in to rockwool?


----------



## dirrtyd (Dec 7, 2009)

Barron said:


> Hey StinkBud. Great thread! I'm building your cloner and wanted to know how to transfer the clones in to rockwool?


 In this system the clones or cuttings are not put in rockwool. They are just put in the neoprene collar placed inside the netpot. I Hope this has answered your question. Spread the Love


----------



## Barron (Dec 7, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> In this system the clones or cuttings are not put in rockwool. They are just put in the neoprene collar placed inside the netpot. I Hope this has answered your question. Spread the Love


Thanks dirrtyd. I meant after the clones have developed a good root system. I want you use this cloner for a EBB & Flow with 4" rockwool cubes.


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 7, 2009)

nice to have the king stop by


----------



## Theanswerto1984is1776 (Dec 8, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The veg unit is just like the cloner but with a bottom reservoir. You can download the plans here.
> 
> I've also vegged in the cloner by adding nutrients to the water. You can keep them in the cloner another couple of weeks that way.
> 
> ...


Hey Stinkbud, what happened to the website brother?? When you say 15/15 timer what do you mean? Are you still doing 1 min on and 5 min off? My cloner is doing great 100% success rate so far!! I am building my veg unit now. Thanks again for the wonderful designs.


----------



## Barron (Dec 8, 2009)

That's strange I was just on his site last night.


----------



## haikubutthead (Dec 8, 2009)

"I'm also running a 15/15 minute timer on my veg and cloner. Yes, that right, I said 1 minute timer. These timers are cheap as shit and seem to work great. Good luck Bro!"

I'm not great at math, but this doesn't work


----------



## dirrtyd (Dec 8, 2009)

I think they are doing some domain registering at this time. I think what he meant was that it is okay for the cloner and veg units 15 on 15 off. But 1 on 5 off for flower. It looks as he also is saying I know I said 1on 5 off previously for veg and cloner. I may be wrong good luck it works.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Dec 8, 2009)

1 on 5 off is best mix of nutrient and oxygen.

And yeah, the website is down for some reason.


----------



## supdro (Dec 8, 2009)

stink.... now that everybody knows how to grow, you have to do a thread on how to properly cure your greenage. i can't get it to the wonderful way that other people do nice and compact.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2009)

While I do believe in curing properly, I also understand that compact buds are the result from the combination of abundant lighting and genetics. Is this not so?


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Dec 8, 2009)

had to subscribe...

+rep


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 9, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> The veg unit is just like the cloner but with a bottom reservoir. You can download the plans here.
> 
> I've also vegged in the cloner by adding nutrients to the water. You can keep them in the cloner another couple of weeks that way.
> 
> ...


lol, sorry about the star wars title.Thank you so much I follow the footsteps of all riu growers like yourself that are here to help others grow great ganja. Thank you for the help on behalf of all of riu.


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 9, 2009)

hang dry for a week till the stem snaps and then mason jars opening once or twice a day for a month
dense is more of the strain ur growing and how well ur growing it


----------



## wtfh4xx (Dec 9, 2009)

True, yet you can also get compact tight buds form proper cure.

I dry in paper bags until stem snaps crisply.
Then they go into mason jars (gallon or half gallon size).
Open for an hour each day for the first week, then maybe once a week for an hour, then just let em be.
Shake them before and after letting air. This rearranges the buds so they compact better.

Also the sites back up.
www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 10, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> True, yet you can also get compact tight buds form proper cure.
> 
> I dry in paper bags until stem snaps crisply.
> Then they go into mason jars (gallon or half gallon size).
> ...


 The site is truly amazing. Thank you


----------



## Theanswerto1984is1776 (Dec 10, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> True, yet you can also get compact tight buds form proper cure.
> 
> I dry in paper bags until stem snaps crisply.
> Then they go into mason jars (gallon or half gallon size).
> ...


*Compact buds are a result of genetics and lighting choice. Indica dominent plants have very tight dense buds, as opposed to the larger sativa colas. Yes, buds do get more compact during the drying and curing process, as a result of moisture being released, but its 99% genetics. I also hang dry(6-10 days) untill stem snaps. Then I fill mason jars 3/4 full and open daily to air out and readjust. Check for smells or too much moisture, if need be take them out for a day or so. Save some fresh stems and stick them in a zipper bag and keep them in the fridge. If the buds get too dry and crispy, just stick a piece of fresh stem in the jar for a day or so and it will remoisten the buds. *


----------



## wtfh4xx (Dec 10, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> The site is truly amazing. Thank you


No problem, your welcome.
Hope to see you around Stinkbuddies.


----------



## slh puffer (Dec 10, 2009)

IF I WERE TO BUILD A FLOWER UNIT WITH 18 HOLES 9 ON EACH SIDE WITH 36 SPRAYERS WOULD I NEED A 633 ECO PUMP AND WOULD 2 1000W BULBS BE SUFFICIENT??


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 10, 2009)

This is awesome my grow room will mimic yours thanks Stinkbud!

Is there any version of the plans beyond the first ones? I love each system so much and wouldn't change anything, unless Stinkbud out did himself.  I read a lot of pages and plan to read them all.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 11, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Here are some pics for ya - I have been meaning to post some. Hope they inspire!


I notice you are on carpet. I want to set a room up in another room but I don't want to yank the carpet up. No mold issues?


----------



## GanjaAL (Dec 11, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> No - heat is not a problem with the 633.
> 
> Here are some pics for ya - I have been meaning to post some. Hope they inspire!


You deffinatley inspired my ganja brother... very clean set up and very nice nugs!


----------



## wtfh4xx (Dec 11, 2009)

MeJuana visit www.stinkbuddies.com for more plans and the Stinkbuddy forums.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 12, 2009)

wtfh4xx said:


> MeJuana visit www.stinkbuddies.com for more plans and the Stinkbuddy forums.



Thanks for that I am not the worlds best researcher. I specifically searched to see if he had a webpage and found nothing.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2009)

MeJuana said:


> I notice you are on carpet. I want to set a room up in another room but I don't want to yank the carpet up. No mold issues?


Put down some thick plastic and you will be fine.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome thank you sir.


----------



## buckwheaty (Dec 14, 2009)

hey stinkbud. hows it going. its a nice thing how you share wonderful information so freely. i appreciate it. there are 786 pages on this post and i didnt want to go through all them looking for my question. so here it is. how much would it cost to create this grow room? did you say it was 7x8? give an estimate of about the total cost with lights, pumps, fans, misc materials etc. so pretty much, starting from scratch, how much money would you need to start a grow and do it this way? and one more question. if all i wanted to do was grow 12lbs per year and have one lb per month. what would you say my best bet is. i know you say 1lb per 3 weeks in this system but i have a feeling it will be too pricey. so is it a far stretch to reach 12lbs per year with 2 1k watts? i would ask these questions in newbie central on another thread but i like your style, so i wanna know from you. hey thanks a lot. talk to ya


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 14, 2009)

buckwheaty said:


> hey stinkbud. hows it going. its a nice thing how you share wonderful information so freely. i appreciate it. there are 786 pages on this post and i didnt want to go through all them looking for my question. so here it is. how much would it cost to create this grow room? did you say it was 7x8? give an estimate of about the total cost with lights, pumps, fans, misc materials etc. so pretty much, starting from scratch, how much money would you need to start a grow and do it this way? and one more question. if all i wanted to do was grow 12lbs per year and have one lb per month. what would you say my best bet is. i know you say 1lb per 3 weeks in this system but i have a feeling it will be too pricey. so is it a far stretch to reach 12lbs per year with 2 1k watts? i would ask these questions in newbie central on another thread but i like your style, so i wanna know from you. hey thanks a lot. talk to ya


wow nothing like asking a question that requires months of research and expecting it in one quick answer lol
the aero units cost about 90$ to build with the cloner being 60$ about
if ur running the BEST genetics ( I'm talking the combo of dank and yield) and co2 and the stink aero systems growing 3.5 to 4 foot plants I would shoot for 1 gram per watt after u tweak it a few runs
I average from 1.2 to 1.4 when I'm running the great yielder
if ur a noob grower expect growing pains
I personally would start with 5 femmed a.m.s. And 5 The church from greenhouse seeds via attitude


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 14, 2009)

I love white berry from paradise seeds if u want a very nice strain of flavor and power. But.... U need to keep the humidity below 50% while the 2 greenhouse strains are mold resistant ( great for a beginner)


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats up, Stink! I had to drop by to say thank you for sharing the knowledge and to ask you a question regarding lighting! Much props, bro! You've converted me from an organic grower to hydro from the first day I've started reading this thread. Its been a couple of months now since I started, and planning has progressed over that time. So, its time to start dropping some bones for equip and supplies.

I'll start w/ asking about your thought process when setting up your current room (flower), how did you decide on the correct lighting. I know this has been discussed throughout the forum, but I this is going to be an ideal room by the time I finish, so w/ regard to the wattage of light that you select (600 vs 1000W)? I'm anticipating setting up the 3 Aero/NFT setups. The room size is still being decided, as I have an unfinished basement I'm going to frame up and finish for appropriate sized clone/veg and flower rooms. From your experience, do you feel I would be better off utilizing 3x 600W HortiluxSHPS bulbs initially, or 2x 1000W on a mover for this setup? I've currently started reading Jorge Cervantes' 'The Bible' for general reference. Taking into consideration the pros and cons of each light, I cannot decide which would be more appropriate. I've done the math taking into consideration the inverse square law, and it seems as if the 1000W lights would be better, since you get about 33% more lumens at 2 ft, and still even more when you move the 600W to 18 in compared to the 1000W at 24". I'm going to try to stick w/ your instruction of using hybrid or indica strains as to keep the height of plants down, but I, like you, enjoy sativas more, so I would like to able to improvise once I get some additional experience using this system. So, I don't anticipate having huge plants, but I would still like the best penetration possible (1000W). In addition, more light sources means increase overlap, and overall more light when using the 600W, but only if your placement of each 14 plant system is in the ideal location, and there are only 2, not 3, ideal locations where the light overlaps when using the 3x 600W lights! Now I know why you stated that 4x 600W would be the best! I plan on adding 1 additional light in 6 mos when I can afford to do so. Anyway, ultimately, what is my determining factor here? This room will be setup as close to ideal as possible, short of being sealed, w/ A/C, I should be able to accommodate all other necessary room components and variables. Btw, electricity consumption is not an issue w/ me. I'm just trying to get an ideal room setup, while growing the nicest bud and great yields.

I wanted to ask you if you have tried lining the reservoirs w/ black plastic bags for each grow, as was suggested early on in the thread? If so, how did this work for you? And if you tried running the CO2 tubing along the tops of the 'support structure' yet? Do you think that having the CO2 directly on the plants is a positive/negative?

I need to clarify that you use only one of the recyclable timers for all of the pumps? If so, you just use a basic splitter on the timer to provide additional outlets?

Next, I just wanted to ask what kind of reflectors you use in your room? Do you have an opinion on what you think are the best reflectors?

Also, I can appreciate that you use Botanicare nutes, as that is what I currently use in soil, and I think they are underrated. Is there a reason that you don't use Hydroplex in your 'recipe'? I'm just curious?

Last, do you have a website off the top of your head that you use to buy the EZ clone sprayers? The cheapest I've found is .70 ea. I'm trying to limit costs, since I'm going to try to have a couple extra sets on hand.

Sorry bro, I know I'm killing you w/ Q's, but I figure get them all out of the way at once. Your input, as always, is much appreciated. CHeers, dak


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 16, 2009)

All the rules still apply to the grow room. Lighting, heat, how to use C02. His system is just the aero units. So if you have a lighting system in place now for dirt, it is going to work. Otherwise you will have to research grow room setup. Start with the HPS lights those things are hot, deal with the heat from them and then keep going.


----------



## MMJSpots (Dec 18, 2009)

http://mmjspots.com/stinkbuddies-website-in-trouble

I love how my posts and other peoples posts are deleted. Stink you have become a hitler on your site. I was also a HUGE fan at one time but it seemed almost from day one you had a hidden agenda for that site. Enjoy. I am done posting there.


----------



## slh puffer (Dec 18, 2009)

what are the pro's and con's with this system and al. fucts sy,stem??Can someone please help me before i go out and buy the wrong equipmentkiss-ass


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 18, 2009)

slh puffer said:


> what are the pro's and con's with this system and al. fucts sy,stem??Can someone please help me before i go out and buy the wrong equipmentkiss-ass


What is an al. fucts sy.stem?


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 18, 2009)

MeJuana said:


> All the rules still apply to the grow room. Lighting, heat, how to use C02. His system is just the aero units. So if you have a lighting system in place now for dirt, it is going to work. Otherwise you will have to research grow room setup. Start with the HPS lights those things are hot, deal with the heat from them and then keep going.


I wasn't aware that Stink had someone answering for him now  If this is the case, you are obviously ill-informed ... Save your .02, bro. Peace


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 18, 2009)

Not answering for Stinkbud, just for the record.


----------



## slh puffer (Dec 18, 2009)

check get a harvest every 2 weeks by al b.fuct its on rollitup.org


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 18, 2009)

slh puffer said:


> check get a harvest every 2 weeks by al b.fuct its on rollitup.org


Nice thanks found it now. Yeah that is basically what I am after. Not sure if I will go perpetual mother or not, but I like what he says about nice thick stems on his clones.


----------



## slh puffer (Dec 20, 2009)

if i wanted to cut the harvest time by a week(1lb every 2 weeks) would i add another flower unit??my flower units are going to be 20 instead of 14,10 on each side.can i grow up to 3 or 4 flower units under 2x1000w bulbs


----------



## xxdidmytimexx (Dec 21, 2009)

hey stinkbud, check my thread i used a system that has your name on it that i found on hightimes and i wanted to get your opinions on some ventilation situations and such. hope to hear from you, also anyone reading this post, your suggestions are appreciated too


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 21, 2009)

i like this system better.......aero means no medium to buy ever........higher yield and bigger plants


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 22, 2009)

dakin3d said:


> Last, do you have a website off the top of your head that you use to buy the EZ clone sprayers? The cheapest I've found is .70 ea. I'm trying to limit costs, since I'm going to try to have a couple extra sets on hand.



I found some cheap Red 360* sprayers from...
http://www.berryhillirrigation.com/SPD/single-piece-jet-red--800019FB-1245357551.jsp

These are the cheapest I could find on the web, I bought 100 myself. 

But I like this style better... http://www.dripdepot.com/1247

Better seal, easier on the fingers when installing and removing them, those  red ones hurt my fingers


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 23, 2009)

Most of your questions can be answered at StinkBuddies.com knowledge center.


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> I found some cheap Red 360* sprayers from...
> http://www.berryhillirrigation.com/SPD/single-piece-jet-red--800019FB-1245357551.jsp
> 
> These are the cheapest I could find on the web, I bought 100 myself.
> ...


thankx for posting.....best price ive seen
makes u wonder just how bad they are screwing us at the hydro store


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 23, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> thankx for posting.....best price ive seen
> makes u wonder just how bad they are screwing us at the hydro store


You are welcome...
On the prices at hydro stores, yes they are high; but all the info I get from them, more then makes up for the extra $$$


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> I found some cheap Red 360* sprayers from...
> http://www.berryhillirrigation.com/SPD/single-piece-jet-red--800019FB-1245357551.jsp
> 
> These are the cheapest I could find on the web, I bought 100 myself.
> ...


I'll reiterate thanks for posting! THis is the best price i've seen, and I agree with you in that I think I'll go w/ the blue sprayers. Happy growing and stay safe!


----------



## growerboyxam (Dec 23, 2009)

big thread :L


----------



## wtfh4xx (Dec 23, 2009)

Remember to come check out www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 24, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> but all the info I get from them, more then makes up for the extra $$$


Let's be honest, most hydro stores give the kind of info that promotes the products they sell. Hardly the kind of objective information I'm usually looking for. But I can't speak for your hydro store peeps


----------



## johnnywriight (Dec 25, 2009)

i heard that jimmy.... the douche at the shop by me gives you a different story everytime i go in there... whatever your asking him about is the best "all his buddies use it" time to open a shop


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 26, 2009)

im making some serious tweeks to your setup stinkbud... for the better hopefully..

still going to use 50 inch fence posts...

but inside im having 50-80 micron sprayers just down stream of each plant site.

i put screen over the drain side of the post so that root matter cant make it back to the tank.

i have a lateral pipe or post that feeds water back to the main res... so that one res can feed more than just 2 or 3 posts, but instead 6+

im using a different pump that is a 35 psi pump instead of the 3-5 psi that the fish tank pond pumps you are using make

biggest upgrade to the whole thing is...

my system is modular... meaning the individual posts all attach and detach from the main system via pvc "repair couplings"... so with a few tists... i can remove a post and take it to antoher site... to another res... to another light.... and the plants stay stationary in that post so no shock is done to them.

the stand that holds the posts is specific to each site, and is basically a few 2x3 boards that hold the posts at the propper angle, and the posts can be slide sideways to and from eachtoher based on plant size.

thats the jist of it...


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 26, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Let's be honest, most hydro stores give the kind of info that promotes the products they sell. Hardly the kind of objective information I'm usually looking for. But I can't speak for your hydro store peeps


Not so much on products, most of my questions are on plant health, controlling pests and the like. They are always trying to sell you the newest, bestist, GUARRANTEED to double your harvest over night, top shelf products... LOL!!!


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 27, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> im making some serious tweeks to your setup stinkbud... for the better hopefully..
> 
> still going to use 50 inch fence posts...
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Got any pics?


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 27, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Sounds great! Got any pics?


i try not to photo things


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 27, 2009)

the one thing i might have forgot to mention is the lateral pipe or gutter, that all the fence posts spill into... it goes outside the grow room through a hole in the wall that is sealed up then with duct tape (grow room is made of 2x3's and panda wrap and is air and light tight... 8x6x6ft)

so the grow room can be warm, and the res can stay cool... and one can access the res without having to enter their air tight grow room to add water and nutes) letting stink out!

the room is 8x6, and has 5 posts that are each 50 inches long, and are spaced to each hold 5 plants.

the spacing of holes and of posts could easily be reduced, allowing for more posts and more holes (like sog setups)

room can either be vented through a carbon with a fan, or it can be vented to the chimney or sewar pipe.

either way... all stink is gone.

a portable ac can be hooked up to the room as well, and this would kill the need for venting, and then the room could be made air tight

on top of that, if the ac was added, then c02 would be a sinch because its not being vented off, its all absorbed by the plants, and then more is added.

just wanted to say thanks to stink bud for giving me the basic idea to use these posts, otherwise id still be probably messing with 50 buckets 

I plan on building a bigger room soon perhaps. If i do it will have the co2 and the ac and not vent.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 27, 2009)

Trying not to photograph things makes it hard for me to see it sherriberry


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Stinkbud what a badass thread!!! fucking awesome!!!
i will be teaching myself this method if growing!!!!!


----------



## heidiina (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkbud makes everything look great with his 'photo skills'... -------BEWARE-------


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 28, 2009)

heidiina said:


> stinkbud makes everything look great with his 'photo skills'... -------BEWARE-------


Okay I'll bite, BEWARE of what???


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 28, 2009)

johnnywriight said:


> i heard that jimmy.... the douche at the shop by me gives you a different story everytime i go in there... whatever your asking him about is the best "all his buddies use it" time to open a shop





Sub Zero said:


> Not so much on products, most of my questions are on plant health, controlling pests and the like. They are always trying to sell you the newest, bestist, GUARRANTEED to double your harvest over night, top shelf products... LOL!!!


I'll never forget how this one shop owner tried to tell me that the ez clone sprayers would not work (as in make the plants grow properly) if they were upside-down, basically spraying from the top. He convinced me then yet i've seen them work just fine from others' system like "Earl". I've had a love/hate relationship with them from that point on.



Sub Zero said:


> Okay I'll bite, BEWARE of what???


Yeah, 2nd that, beware of what?


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah enlighten me also because it isn't just one guy with an idea anymore. stinkbuddies.com has downloads of the plans and instructions, you probably all know that, but it also has tons of others using the system you can talk to under the forums. So even if you did possibly find something to dislike about SB, although how the fck I dunno, what about all of the others?

So I guess it is... Beware of massive sticky buds without having to pay out the ying yang to get them. But also beware of the idiots who will want to be your friend, or worse.


----------



## heidiina (Dec 29, 2009)

*bs.com: been there, done that 
*
I dont donate money/work with untruthful people. I was a moderator, lesson learned.

Great system, not so great person.


----------



## timreg (Dec 29, 2009)

a question about co2, would it be a bad idea to just put some dry ice in a cup of water in my grow room? i know a co2 system is a little pricey and dry ice is pretty cheap, would it be worth my time?


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 29, 2009)

C02 isn't beneficial unless you are at 85°F degrees. Now if we are going to get some Hot Ice and throw it in there, so then we raise our room temp to reap the benefits.

But now we aren't being consistent any longer. The plant doesn't know if it should grow or stress out, temp swings of nearly 20°F. So will the plant actually grow the 25% faster? Probably not.

I had the same ideas too.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 29, 2009)

heidiina said:


> *bs.com: been there, done that
> *
> I dont donate money/work with untruthful people. I was a moderator, lesson learned.
> 
> Great system, not so great person.


If you try to make friends with people over the internet this is what happens. You can't get screwed, if you don't trust anyone.

SB is a good guy in my opinion. I have no pointed goal to become friends on a personal level with him. Anytime I ask him something, I get an answer as soon as he can. I will donate for that alone, and it makes me feel good to know my donations will help others like me in the future.


----------



## heidiina (Dec 29, 2009)

MeJuana said:


> If you try to make friends with people over the internet this is what happens. You can't get screwed, if you don't trust anyone.
> 
> SB is a good guy in my opinion. I have no pointed goal to become friends on a personal level with him. Anytime I ask him something, I get an answer as soon as he can. I will donate for that alone, and it makes me feel good to know my donations will help others like me in the future.


cause you gave him money no wonder hes answering your Q's. its going to his bills not to help others... unless you count him selling it back to dispenseries. 

Take what you want from my posts, not my money


----------



## oxXGarFieldXxo (Dec 29, 2009)

heidiina,
Not really sure what your problem is, and really I could care less. Most of the remaining SB had no problem donating. Obviously you've never ran a site and covered hosting cost where media is constantly being uploaded. Bandwidth and storage cost money. And not $5.99 a month kinda website garbage hosting.

This site ( R.I.U.) allows advertisements where SB.com doesn't at the moment. So the money has to come from somewhere. Why not from the people directly benifiting from the time he's taken write everything out? Now I know SB probably doesn't use the storage and bandwidth of a site I run ( 6000+ members, 250 gig used/500 gig storage +4000 video sharing site and community ) but that site cost the members....not me...no point in me paying for it, $744.00 every six months. If they want it alive they will contribute. If they don't it will die. Easy as that.

Who cares if he used it for bills. He did all the work and laid out everything so even the most ignorant of wanna be growers like myself could follow it. If $50 isn't worth the information, then by all means...hit the road and don't let the door on your sealed for co2 flowering room hit cha[sic] where the good Lord split ya. 
Sharing the the love and the information has not one thing to do with sharing bandwidth and overhead. The information is there for anyone to get. If you want extras like bandwidth eating image uploads so you can show off and 24/7 chat for emergency contact when your plants go belly up....then cough up the $50 and be happy it was so cheap. I never for one moment had any idea the money would be "to help others", and probably wouldn't have donated if it did. I wanted my money to go to SB. The one that did the work. I'd of been insulted if my money was used to benefit some idiot I didn't know, nor ever heard of...
....*shakes head*


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 29, 2009)

In the first pages of THIS thread when SB first started all this someone asked him why he doesn't charge for this, why give it for free. Now I would tell you what he said, but what fun would that be? I can tell you he doesn't make you donate to get the info, it is voluntary. You can download, ask questions and get answers for the low low price of not a damn dime.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 29, 2009)

MeJuana said:


> In the first pages of THIS thread when SB first started all this someone asked him why he doesn't charge for this, why give it for free. Now I would tell you what he said, but what fun would that be? I can tell you he doesn't make you donate to get the info, it is voluntary. You can download, ask questions and get answers for the low low price of not a damn dime.





oxXGarFieldXxo said:


> heidiina,
> Not really sure what your problem is, and really I could care less. Most of the remaining SB had no problem donating. Obviously you've never ran a site and covered hosting cost where media is constantly being uploaded. Bandwidth and storage cost money. And not $5.99 a month kinda website garbage hosting.
> 
> This site ( R.I.U.) allows advertisements where SB.com doesn't at the moment. So the money has to come from somewhere. Why not from the people directly benifiting from the time he's taken write everything out? Now I know SB probably doesn't use the storage and bandwidth of a site I run ( 6000+ members, 250 gig used/500 gig storage +4000 video sharing site and community ) but that site cost the members....not me...no point in me paying for it, $744.00 every six months. If they want it alive they will contribute. If they don't it will die. Easy as that.
> ...


amen to these posts............it takes alot of work to do what he's doing


----------



## bluetick (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad to know you are a member of RIU. I have been reading your article in High Times Grow Guide for the past few weeks. Seems like an awesome set up. I have not read this whole thread since I just found it. I am nervous to change from soil to hydro. The directions for building everything is pretty clear in the magazine, but I didn't see anything about how the room was set up. Is this all done in one room with seperate walls or is it done in a totally seperate room? Sorry if it has been asked before.


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 29, 2009)

heidiina said:


> *bs.com: been there, done that
> *
> I dont donate money/work with untruthful people. I was a moderator, lesson learned.
> 
> Great system, not so great person.


My GOD, a flawed human being, what is the world coming too...


----------



## nonumbersinmysn (Dec 30, 2009)

lol i see we have a high times reader....
this whole 'pound every three weeks' came from their 2009 grow guide mag...
im pretty sure that some of those pics are outta that article. just giving credit where credit is deserved


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Thread ill be back


----------



## bluetick (Dec 31, 2009)

nonumbersinmysn said:


> lol i see we have a high times reader....
> this whole 'pound every three weeks' came from their 2009 grow guide mag...
> im pretty sure that some of those pics are outta that article. just giving credit where credit is deserved


Maybe that is because the person who wrote the article for High Times is the same person on here who started this thread. It is the same person dude. Obviously sharing it online for those who didn't read the magazine.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 31, 2009)

I am counting down to being out of dirt..  4 days into flower on my dirt plants, 2/3rd's of the SB system is already up and running the veg and cloner. After this dirt harvest, I will be on the SB flower system too.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 1, 2010)

bluetick said:


> I am glad to know you are a member of RIU. I have been reading your article in High Times Grow Guide for the past few weeks. Seems like an awesome set up. I have not read this whole thread since I just found it. I am nervous to change from soil to hydro. The directions for building everything is pretty clear in the magazine, but I didn't see anything about how the room was set up. Is this all done in one room with seperate walls or is it done in a totally seperate room? Sorry if it has been asked before.


In a 7x8' closet, air-sealed for flowering. I'm sure the vegging is done elsewhere. Check out this quote (p.76) I'll never forget in terms of soil and aero/hydro


----------



## bluetick (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah yes. Thanks for pointing that out to me. I would have never read through 757 posts to ever have noticed that. I'm also a big fan of genfrancos work on here as well. Never looked at it the way he points it out, but kind of makes sense.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 3, 2010)

Subscribed!!!! Been reading this non stop close to a month now. I must admit I schemed threw it several times before actually giving it any real thought(mainly because the DIY concept but it seems so simply and not to mention affordable. Before I even registered I was in the AL B. Fuct fan club heavy not to take any credit away from him but I am going to have to make the switch to organics the way mother nature intended (well you no what I mean minus the grow let's aeroponics exc... I could easily keep typing but iam just starting to ramble now blah blah blah but iam just so exicted iam aboutto get set up in the very near future. THANKS STINKBUD Iam addicted to this thread!!!! 
By the way what's the secret to getting off of this thread besides sleep and bathroom breaks almost everything else I can do while I read. I really need help! Any advice welcome


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 3, 2010)

Subscribed!!!! Been reading this non stop close to a month now. I must admit I schemed threw it several times before actually giving it any real thought(mainly because the DIY concept but it seems so simply and not to mention affordable. Before I even registered I was in the AL B. Fuct fan club heavy not to take any credit away from him but I am going to have to make the switch to organics the way mother nature intended (well you no what I mean minus the grow let's aeroponics exc... I could easily keep typing but iam just starting to ramble now blah blah blah but iam just so exicted iam aboutto get set up in the very near future. THANKS STINKBUD Iam addicted to this thread!!!! 
By the way what's the secret to getting off of this thread besides sleep and bathroom breaks almost everything else I can do while I read. I really need help! Any advice welcome


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> I could easily keep typing but iam just starting to ramble now blah blah blah but iam just so exicted iam aboutto get set up in the very near future.


Doesn't mean you have to post twice


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Jimmy, I was even going to post "sorry for posting twice" to everyone but then I thought dame that's just another wasteful post so didn't do it . M
y apologizes. Ok no more bull from me let's get back on topic. Back to reading page 112 for me ahhhhhhhhhh,lol.


----------



## bdsmoker (Jan 3, 2010)

srry to say dude but obama has chaged laws. the feds cant raid any state that has it legal. its up to the states now. i more step to legalize it.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> By the way what's the secret to getting off of this thread besides sleep and bathroom breaks almost everything else I can do while I read. I really need help! Any advice welcome


SB has a forum and downloads for his plans now. That helps get the answers faster but I still am reading this thread myself. So much Q/A in here from SB himself.

stinkbuddies.com is the webpage


----------



## Shrike (Jan 3, 2010)

You can also d/l my pdf which covers the first 750 pages...will be updating it as soon as we hit 800, also. The pdf link is in my sig...


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sure this has been asked and answered already. Sorry If it has. What strain would you guys recommend for a newb?


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you MeJuana and Shrike


----------



## dirrtyd (Jan 4, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> I am sure this has been asked and answered already. Sorry If it has. What strain would you guys recommend for a newb?


 I would recommend dream queen you can mess up more and come out okay. some pics of the Dream queen in a rack and a kananga rack a pot of gold plant and the sour diesel enjoy.


----------



## eastcoast410 (Jan 4, 2010)

nice, if your growing fast like that i buy it personally from you lol.......but nice photos man


----------



## bluetick (Jan 4, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> I am sure this has been asked and answered already. Sorry If it has. What strain would you guys recommend for a newb?


Bagseed. I wouldn't spend any money on beans until you figure things out. There are hundreds of people on here who dive right into it and end up first of all taking the chance of getting the beans by mail and then once they do get it make mistakes and seriously harm or kill the plants. If there is a seed or seeds in something you are presently smoking that gets you where you want to be so to speak, then if you do things right you will also get that same high. Just my opinion though. If you were to buy I know Afgan is an easy grow. Some of the sites will tell you grow difficulty if you decide to go that route.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for your input guys/gals. I am currently doing a hydro grow with bagseed. I want to build the stinkbud systems and try them out with some quality beans. I want something that is going to be forgiving to small mistakes. I think and hope that i got most of the big ones out of the way. I did alot of research on this site before my first grow and still made some mistakes but it was nothing major that killed my crop. Thanks again for the help. Is Kush an afgan?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 4, 2010)

just get yourself 5 the church and 5 ams from greenhouse seeds
and ull get a few freebies from attitude too
start with good genetics and start a journal and ask for help


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 4, 2010)

Give it up Stink Buddies...

1. How are you going to chill 4 reservoirs, 4 chillers at $300. + each?
2. Are ready to buy a RO and a 55 gal drum?
3. Are you ready to never have a day off?

I'm half way into this, and I'm having second thoughts, think about it before you jump into the deep end.
*Reservoirs*


----------



## haikubutthead (Jan 4, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Give it up Stink Buddies...
> 
> 1. How are you going to chill 4 reservoirs, 4 chillers at $300. + each?
> 2. Are ready to buy a RO and a 55 gal drum?
> ...


1. You really should read the entire thread.
2. You really should read the entire thread.
3. You really should read the entire thread.


----------



## haikubutthead (Jan 4, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> i try not to photo things


So you like to learn from other's photos but you prefer not to return the favor?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 5, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> just get yourself 5 the church and 5 ams from greenhouse seeds
> and ull get a few freebies from attitude too
> start with good genetics and start a journal and ask for help


 yo DB, ghs good genetics?!..
not likely.. Never thought id see dagobaker rep ghs


----------



## smppro (Jan 5, 2010)

Shrike said:


> You can also d/l my pdf which covers the first 750 pages...will be updating it as soon as we hit 800, also. The pdf link is in my sig...


Nice, now just start using rapidshare, just kidding, but seriously.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 5, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> 1. How are you going to chill 4 reservoirs, 4 chillers at $300. + each?


To keep the temp 70F you need an average of that in your room. If it will be hotter then you will need frozen milk jubs or a chiller. Don't run C02 and run your room at 68F


Sub Zero said:


> 2. Are ready to buy a RO and a 55 gal drum?


Yeah like 140 for a 100GPD and I already buy bottled water, which I will stop that service.


Sub Zero said:


> 3. Are you ready to never have a day off?


Your letting this intimidate you too much. If you were growing in dirt you'd have to PH your water. Also you'd have to deal with nutrients and replanting. Here you pre-mix in a gallon container, mix your res with about half of the mix and use the other half for maintenance. Same with PH down, just a little maintenance not a big deal.


----------



## 69wombat69 (Jan 6, 2010)

a pound in 3 weeks...?!?! amazing!!!!! once i start growing (probly within the next couple of months, hopefully, if i can get everything i need...being a poor college kid sux lol), i will DEFINITELY do this. id KILL for a pound in 3weeks!!!!! then i could not only grow for myself, but sell shitloads and actually have money lol. thanks for the post man!!!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

haikubutthead said:


> 1. You really should read the entire thread.
> 2. You really should read the entire thread.
> 3. You really should read the entire thread.


*I did that's why I'm on this road of no return.
I got so excited about this set up with out really thinking about all the problems that will spring up. 
For example, leaking cloner and vegger, which is solved now.

I was just stressing that day cause the **res.** temps reached 76.7 degrees. 
Damn Socal and it's 83 degree winters... 

With Stinks system I thought this would give me the best chance at a good winter grow
Just enough crop until next winters grow is what I'm shoot'n for.
It's so damn hot from April until mid Oct. in the IE...
I can't afford the AC and Lights, I grow for my personal meds. 
I do not sell it as a cash crop, ok? 

Really, it's all about the $$$ 

My leak fix...






*


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> To keep the temp 70F you need an average of that in your room. If it will be hotter then you will need frozen milk jubs or a chiller. Don't run C02 and run your room at 68F
> 
> Yeah like 140 for a 100GPD and I already buy bottled water, which I will stop that service.
> 
> Your letting this intimidate you too much. If you were growing in dirt you'd have to PH your water. Also you'd have to deal with nutrients and replanting. Here you pre-mix in a gallon container, mix your res with about half of the mix and use the other half for maintenance. Same with PH down, just a little maintenance not a big deal.


Thanks for the tips, I bought a new 5 stage RO for under $100 on eBay, 
http://shop.ebay.com/allforwater/m.html?_nkw=

I found a FREE and clean blue plastic 55 gal drum.

Just switched over from dirt after 10 years of dirty dirt!!!

Stinks system is not for the beginner in MHO. 

At least for this dirt farmer...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

To ad to my stress, I just survived a Thrips infestation; then one day I open the door to my surprise, 1,000,000+ baby fungus nats. 
I had a Sativa in dirt still 12 weeks flowering... Now I'm dealing with powdery mildew, beware of the clones you introduce to your gardens, my advise.


----------



## haikubutthead (Jan 6, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> *I did that's why I'm on this road of no return.
> I got so excited about this set up with out really thinking about all the problems that will spring up.
> For example, leaking cloner and vegger, which is solved now.
> 
> ...


1) The best solution I have seen to chilling multiple reservoirs was presented by SOG. It uses one chiller (size dependent on number of reservoirs to chill) and daisychains the cooling to each reservoir. In each reservoir is a cooling unit (I believe he used booster boxes). He was cooling more than 4 reservoirs and only had a 1-2 degree drop between incoming and outgoing. Lower tech solutions are taping the outside of the reservoir with reflective tape, insulation, extending the piping and moving the reservoir to a cooler location, adding frozen water bottles, and on.....

2) You may or may not need RO water. It depends on your PPM coming out of the tap. I didn't understand the 55-gallon bucket reference.

3) You may not have a day off, but it certainly isn't a full day of work either. Many days are just monitoring the system and making adjustments if necessary. Harvesting is the most work. That is the price of a successful system. You don't have to go the full monty. Check out StinkBud Jr if you want a smaller system.

Best to you....


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 6, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> To ad to my stress, I just survived a Thrips infestation; then one day I open the door to my surprise, 1,000,000+ baby fungus nats.
> I had a Sativa in dirt still 12 weeks flowering... Now I'm dealing with powdery mildew, beware of the clones you introduce to your gardens, my advise.


I feel for ya Sub.
I'm in the same boat.
I just threw them all outside and sterilized the room.
Bugs and mold at the same time is detrimental to the plant's but they are looking good since I put them outside.
It seems the cold wet weather is just what they needed to fight the powder mold and the bugs.
Normally it would be best to wait to put them out until Feb. 
But in this case I would advise you do the same if at all possible.
Good luck


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

haikubutthead said:


> 1) The best solution I have seen to chilling multiple reservoirs was presented by SOG. It uses one chiller (size dependent on number of reservoirs to chill) and daisychains the cooling to each reservoir. In each reservoir is a cooling unit (I believe he used booster boxes). He was cooling more than 4 reservoirs and only had a 1-2 degree drop between incoming and outgoing. Lower tech solutions are taping the outside of the reservoir with reflective tape, insulation, extending the piping and moving the reservoir to a cooler location, adding frozen water bottles, and on.....
> 
> 2) You may or may not need RO water. It depends on your PPM coming out of the tap. I didn't understand the 55-gallon bucket reference.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have city water, about 157 PPM and PH is about 7.6 and lots of chemicals too.

I have a new 5 stage RO system a 55 gal drum and a float shut off valve and a place to put it; I have to run the water lines now. 
I also found out the RO systems out there create huge amount of waste water to create 1 gal. of RO water.
Instead of wasting water I thought I would run the waste water line outside to some micro sprayers and water the flower beds or the lawn... 

I am running a 3, 6-hole StinkBud Jr set-up, a 6 hole ebb n flow and a 12, 2 liter plastic bottle ebb n flow all built by myself. I must say, building these things has been a fun!


----------



## haikubutthead (Jan 6, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> <snip> I must say, building these things has been a fun!


Your PPM is acceptable. Your pH can be adjusted with Up/Down. The chemicals may require RO to get rid of. But you already have your unit.

Now I see what your are doing with the 55-gallon. Stockpiling water.  I think my RO kicks out 4 parts for every part it saves. The ratio is different, depending on the quality of the incoming water. What to do with the reject water? The chemicals will have a higher concentration than your tap water, but not substantially so - and hey, it is supposed to be "safe" to drink right? Ha!

Yeah, building the units is like adult Tinker Toys.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 6, 2010)

subscribed......


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> I feel for ya Sub.
> I'm in the same boat.
> I just threw them all outside and sterilized the room.
> Bugs and mold at the same time is detrimental to the plant's but they are looking good since I put them outside.
> ...


The teenagers around here would love it if I put my Ladies outside, I live in the city... ROTFLMAO! Thanks for the laugh 

P.S. I envy you NorCal growers big time!


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 6, 2010)

My tap water is between 500 and 650 PPM. My plants are vegging in it right now too, so I just put the PPM right below 2000. Yes I ordered a RO DI system, but for now they are doing ok.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 6, 2010)

So I'm joining the club. Just built my very own StinkBud setup. I did 12 sites on 2 4ft posts. Another 4 weeks and I'll have something to put in it. Oh and many thanks to StinkBud for the ideas


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 7, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> yo DB, ghs good genetics?!..
> not likely.. Never thought id see dagobaker rep ghs


ive grown the ams and the super lemon haze
the quality of the buds is second to none
i would say that the ams is a better easier overall plant to grow and the smoke is amazing with a kick in the ass
the super lemon haze smoke is 100% up high with it being like a brick through a plane glass window.............instant high
why u hating on greenhouse seeds?
they do sell a million seeds a year and they are very reasonably priced and easy to buy
u ever grow them?.....or just hating with the hype
im 2 for 2 on growing their strains......although growing hazes arent for the weak at heart


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 7, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Give it up Stink Buddies...
> 
> 1. How are you going to chill 4 reservoirs, 4 chillers at $300. + each?
> 2. Are ready to buy a RO and a 55 gal drum?
> ...


i have 22 aero systems with zero chillers
i run 85 degrees and co2 and never had an issue with temps


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 7, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> ive grown the ams and the super lemon haze
> the quality of the buds is second to none
> i would say that the ams is a better easier overall plant to grow and the smoke is amazing with a kick in the ass
> the super lemon haze smoke is 100% up high with it being like a brick through a plane glass window.............instant high
> ...


Hey DB.. heres a copy/paste of a GHS rant i wrote with the reasons i wouldnt buy ghs gear.. to a degree im with the hype crowd, and also Shanti is a fellow countryman so that kinda makes me feel more compelled lol.. 


> Nope the biggest reason ppl dont like ghs is bcos they are not breeders. Shantibaba has the original genetics and is the breeder and MJ enthusiast.
> 
> Where is the GHS new releases? they dont have any bcos they have no breeding program.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 7, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> i have 22 aero systems with zero chillers
> i run 85 degrees and co2 and never had an issue with temps


Yo DB, i packed my SB system away for this reason.. wot temps are ur res's at? wot kinda of patho killer do u use?..
Ive gort co2 on the way, u think i can run my room at 85 without chillers?.. how do u stay clear of the funk?

i might need to change my plans if this is the case


----------



## mpgion (Jan 8, 2010)

Would there be any issues with making the unit 5'6', instead of 44/48"? Also can you put more than two trays per res?


----------



## smppro (Jan 8, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Hey DB.. heres a copy/paste of a GHS rant i wrote with the reasons i wouldnt buy ghs gear.. to a degree im with the hype crowd, and also Shanti is a fellow countryman so that kinda makes me feel more compelled lol..


I know a lot of people dont like GH because of where it comes from, but regardless of the source they have really nice strains that smoke very well for very cheap if you ask me, lemon skunk is one of my favorite strains right now.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 8, 2010)

I think most of use will not be able to run 85F in the room without relocating our res or running a chiller. I think this because Stinkbud says so. Well him and laws of physics, the res will be 85F


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 8, 2010)

smppro said:


> I know a lot of people dont like GH because of where it comes from, but regardless of the source they have really nice strains that smoke very well for very cheap if you ask me, lemon skunk is one of my favorite strains right now.


I have GH Lemon Skunk running in my SB setup for the first time. It is day 49 and it smells a like lemon pledge right now. 
I have some pre-98 bubba kush too. The skunk isn't as full of crystals as the bubba. 
Can't wait to smoke some of it.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 9, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I think most of use will not be able to run 85F in the room without relocating our res or running a chiller. I think this because Stinkbud says so. Well him and laws of physics, the res will be 85F


 if u drop the organic nutes and dose h2o2 every 3 days u can run high rez temps


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 9, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Hey DB.. heres a copy/paste of a GHS rant i wrote with the reasons i wouldnt buy ghs gear.. to a degree im with the hype crowd, and also Shanti is a fellow countryman so that kinda makes me feel more compelled lol..


im not denying that greenhouse didnt create most of the strains that they have
but to be honest there are very few NEW strains hitting the market that arent either clone only strains that are cubed or bx 6 times to create basic IBL (REZ) or taking 2 killer strains and crossing them to make new strains
how many breeders now a days are getting landrace strains from over seas and making totally new strains?.....how about almost none
the AMS and the CHURCH are very unique and growing swiss genetics arent exaclty what anyone else is doing
they did make the super lemon haze and thats a pretty amazing strain
so instead of hating just grow the best strains from each breeder instead of over thinking about where most of the other genetics come from
i dont hear people complaining about sam the skunkman not getting credit for creating nl5 x haze and skunk.........
how many strains have those as parents?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 9, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Yo DB, i packed my SB system away for this reason.. wot temps are ur res's at? wot kinda of patho killer do u use?..
> Ive gort co2 on the way, u think i can run my room at 85 without chillers?.. how do u stay clear of the funk?
> 
> i might need to change my plans if this is the case


ive never had any issue with rez temps and "funk"
i use pure blend pro
cal/mag
sweet
liq karma
hydroplex (messing with this one)


----------



## danthetvman123 (Jan 9, 2010)

want to be my caretaker?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 9, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> ive never had any issue with rez temps and "funk"
> i use pure blend pro
> cal/mag
> sweet
> ...


 What are ur res temps around?


----------



## Ddaxirtam420 (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone used Power Flower from Botanicare in conjunction with the StinkBud Flower Formula?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 10, 2010)

ive never really messed with the res temps.....probably 70s


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 10, 2010)

Man I must be overly paranoid about the funk. Maybe I should relax a little I have seen your grows and they all look beautiful. (I mean pictures of your grows, not in person. )


----------



## smppro (Jan 10, 2010)

Im running pbp w/ calmg and occasionally aquashield, res temps in the mid 70s, plants look great but only 1 week into flowering. I run an outside recirculating vertical system for veggies with synthetic nutes with res temps in mid 80s with healthy plants.


----------



## dannyboi619 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey fellow stinkbuds!!! Got a few picks of gtreenhouse's lemon skunk. Grown with stinkbuds system and cns-17 with liquid karma


----------



## dannyboi619 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## dannyboi619 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Beer42O (Jan 10, 2010)

First off let me say thanks for all the information and tips in this thread. I know im about 800 pages late. I have not bothered to read all 800 pages. However, has anyone actually counted the needed tees and elbows to build this? It says you only need 8 3/4" Tees but i can clearly see in the picture (now, after getting home with parts and finding this out the hard way unfortunately) that there are 14 3/4" inch tees needed. Also, he said you need 10 3/4 elbows when in reality you need 12. 

Long story short, according to the .pdf you need 8x 3/4" tees and 10x 3/4 elbows. I found the only way to replicate his build was with 14x 3/4 tees and 12x 3/4 eblows. 

All numbers on 1/2" was correct.

am i going nuts here? i wish i didnt have a duplicate in front of me to reassure my numbers here.... im fairly certain im right. I know the blueberry cheese is good shit, but its not thaat good...? help?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 10, 2010)

they dont measure the amount of pvc pipe inside the connectors for future reference......and i think u do need more elbows if i remember right
i altered all the measurements for my personal setups


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone useing the SB system ever had probs with root rot?


----------



## dakin3d (Jan 10, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> they dont measure the amount of pvc pipe inside the connectors for future reference......and i think u do need more elbows if i remember right
> i altered all the measurements for my personal setups


Hey DB,

Will you clarify what you mean by this statement? '...the amount of pvc pipe inside the connectors...' I'm preparing my parts list and would like to avoid as many mistakes as possible. 

Btw, keep us updated on the Hydroplex... I've been trying to get someone to provide some info on this component who is using the SB setup. I'm currently using in soil, but can't really say if it's helped. Cheers, dak


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 10, 2010)

dakin3d said:


> Hey DB,
> 
> Will you clarify what you mean by this statement? '...the amount of pvc pipe inside the connectors...' I'm preparing my parts list and would like to avoid as many mistakes as possible.
> 
> Btw, keep us updated on the Hydroplex... I've been trying to get someone to provide some info on this component who is using the SB setup. I'm currently using in soil, but can't really say if it's helped. Cheers, dak


the person that did the dimensions didnt include the standard extra 1/2 inch that u need that goes into the connectors
they just measured the actual size outside the connectors
im doing a side by side with just the pbp and cal/mag compared with the stink recipe and hydroplex added........
ill know in about 6 weeks if its worth all the extras.....and then in 2 more for the smoke


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 10, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> Anyone useing the SB system ever had probs with root rot?


Ah man you have root rot? Yeah people have had it in this system too the right environmental conditions and any roots will rot. How bad is it? Did you try to clean it up? What have you done already?


Edit
TowerDogFlowerGirl I was going to link you to a thread you already found. Looks like Al B. Fuct is helping you so you should be in good hands.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I am running DWC and want to get away from it. I have been looking at alot of differant ops and it seems there is pros and cons with ever. ything. I have also found that a lot of info on this site is unreliable. It seems like a lot of people use the SB op with great success. It is tough trying to decide on lights, system, and genetics! I am really leaning toward the SB system.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok now that I know the details I can tell you that aero systems are much less likely to have root rot because the roots are hanging in midair. Not impossible, just a lot less likely.

Hey bro you know SB system has it's own support forum? Click here 4 Support

Don't forget to go to the main page for the instructions under Downloads and the Knowledge Center, under knowledge center.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 11, 2010)

Beer42O said:


> First off let me say thanks for all the information and tips in this thread. I know im about 800 pages late. I have not bothered to read all 800 pages. However, has anyone actually counted the needed tees and elbows to build this? It says you only need 8 3/4" Tees but i can clearly see in the picture (now, after getting home with parts and finding this out the hard way unfortunately) that there are 14 3/4" inch tees needed. Also, he said you need 10 3/4 elbows when in reality you need 12.
> 
> Long story short, according to the .pdf you need 8x 3/4" tees and 10x 3/4 elbows. I found the only way to replicate his build was with 14x 3/4 tees and 12x 3/4 eblows.
> 
> ...


 
Same thing happend to me, I can't go to the hardware store only once.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 11, 2010)

ive built so many of these systems i just buy 10 packs of everything and always more than i need so i dont run out
i dont think aero with co2 is for everyone.......but for those who want to create the best tasting and biggest yield possible
if u are worried about the root rot ........look up earth boxes........u can load them with any dirt and they have a 2 gallon rez under so u only water once a week
i love both methods...........
the aero is high maintence .......earth boxes low maint.


----------



## ph0n3 (Jan 11, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Here is the formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...




Hey this is in High Times. I looked into just using these nutrient ratios, but whenever I mixed mine with those ratios my PPMS kept coming in at like 800-900PPM not 2000PPM. What gives?


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

Dago: I dont mind high maintnance systems I want what everyone wants......high yeilds for low money. Dont get me wrong I know initial start up cost is there with any system but I want something that im not going to have tons of probs with and tons of recurring costs. I understand how aero works but once the roots get real big inside that little 4x4 area doesnt it dam up the water? That is the only prob that i have heard of people haveing with the SB system. Thank you for your suggestion but I am not interested in soil. Dirt is dirty and to many bugs for me.

I love the fact that so many people have had success with the SB system. Pics are worth 1000 words.


----------



## flogger (Jan 11, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> Dago: I dont mind high maintnance systems I want what everyone wants......high yeilds for low money. Dont get me wrong I know initial start up cost is there with any system but I want something that im not going to have tons of probs with and tons of recurring costs. I understand how aero works but once the roots get real big inside that little 4x4 area doesnt it dam up the water? That is the only prob that i have heard of people haveing with the SB system. Thank you for your suggestion but I am not interested in soil. Dirt is dirty and to many bugs for me.
> 
> I love the fact that so many people have had success with the SB system. Pics are worth 1000 words.


I am running a SB system now using the 4x4 posts and I have crazy roots (3 weeks into flowering) but it doesn't seem just yet to be a problem. My next system I might switch to the next size up to make sure my roots have enough room. I also have a problem with my roots growing out of the posts and hanging into my reservior. 

But it is a great system. I've had much success with it so far.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats good to hear....If your rez temps are high then i would get some sm-90. It is supposed to prevent root rot among other things. It is also organic!


----------



## meowmix (Jan 11, 2010)

hey the Rubbermaid roughnecks at the local Lowes all have super super loose lids. Is that right ? Or do I need to find different roughneck lids?


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 11, 2010)

ph0n3 said:


> Hey this is in High Times. I looked into just using these nutrient ratios, but whenever I mixed mine with those ratios my PPMS kept coming in at like 800-900PPM not 2000PPM. What gives?


So in an 18 gallons res you have about 10 or 12 gallons of water. 10 gallons of water will be taken up to 2900 PPM with those measurements give or take a few PPM. More clear now? So 18 gallons will not be taken up to 2900PPM, 10 gallons will. You should just use whatever you need to get your PPM to the correct value for your res.

If you are saying you mixed that with 10 gallons of water and you are at 800PPM you need a new PPM meter.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 11, 2010)

flogger said:


> I also have a problem with my roots growing out of the posts and hanging into my reservior.


Others are trimming their roots to keep them from growing out of the pipe. I will be doing the same.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 12, 2010)

i put 15 gallons of water in the 18 gallon res when i fill


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 12, 2010)

I only used an 18 gallon res for about a week then I swapped mine out to a 25 gallons rubbermaid roughneck. I am still only running 12 gallons of water, I know because I counted 12 of them in then set that as my line. Is it important to get the other 3 gallons in there dagobaker?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 12, 2010)

running 85 degrees with co2 makes them sweat a ton and i lose a good chuck of nute mix every 24 hours
so the more full the better.........less chance of having ec and ph swings


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey DB,

I was going to go with a cheap dirt grow for now as I am strapped for cash among other things.

Would an EarthBox be a good way to go? If so, how do you set one up for a MJ grow? Could you fill me in on how you set it up, what fert's you use for it ,etc, etc? Thanks for any input you can supply...



dagobaker said:


> ive built so many of these systems i just buy 10 packs of everything and always more than i need so i dont run out
> i dont think aero with co2 is for everyone.......but for those who want to create the best tasting and biggest yield possible
> if u are worried about the root rot ........look up earth boxes........u can load them with any dirt and they have a 2 gallon rez under so u only water once a week
> i love both methods...........
> the aero is high maintence .......earth boxes low maint.


----------



## stiffler (Jan 12, 2010)

what i dont understand is stink bud says 

5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Dont spray the cuttings.

So what is the reason for putting in the sprayers if we dont spray the clones??

Im confused


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2010)

stiffler said:


> what i dont understand is stink bud says
> 
> 5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Dont spray the cuttings.
> 
> ...


Often times, folks will mist or 'spray' their cuttings with water to increase humidity. This is not required with aero cloning, neither is a humidome.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 13, 2010)

ph0n3 said:


> Hey this is in High Times. I looked into just using these nutrient ratios, but whenever I mixed mine with those ratios my PPMS kept coming in at like 800-900PPM not 2000PPM. What gives?


You are either adding your mix to a greater quantity of water than Stinks mix, you are not doing the math right when converting, or your meter is off.

Use the Botanicare feeding charts - go with about half of what they recommend if using all of the additives with the PureBlend Pro line. Dial in just one gallon first. Note: Hydrogaurd has been replaced with AquaShield - same product, different name and packaging.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey dagobaker

I really hope you are right about res temps, I've been told by a few and read allot of info on this subject.
The following quote is very consistent to everything I heard and read...

*" The optimal temperature of the nutrient solution should be in the range of 65 to 75 degrees Fahrenheit." *

I have been able to manage temps by simply putting 2 frozen 20oz Pepsi bottles in each res when they reach 75. This is done every afternoon for a week, temps are under control now. It works good, in an hour after placing the ice in the res temps drop 4 to 6 degrees.


----------



## irieboy (Jan 13, 2010)

stinkbud you are the man I just ran into your post today, and my only regret is not seeing it sooner, you get a lot of respect from me for taking so much time out and explaining your method, much props to you my brothers =)


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Shrike said:


> Hey DB,
> 
> I was going to go with a cheap dirt grow for now as I am strapped for cash among other things.
> 
> Would an EarthBox be a good way to go? If so, how do you set one up for a MJ grow? Could you fill me in on how you set it up, what fert's you use for it ,etc, etc? Thanks for any input you can supply...


earth boxes are not cheap........get them online or at ur local nursery
looking at 40$ with tax but worth every penny
earth boxes are hydroponics via a wick system
i like to use coco and perlite mixed and then use the same nute mix as the stink bud system
or.
get some miracle grow moisture control and fill it with that.....just be sure to only use it with mature seedlings otherwise ull "burn" small clones with the "hot" mix
just use regular water with the mg soil for 2 months and then use normal stink bud nutes with a 6.5 ph


----------



## Shrike (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the fill-in, DB.
Looks like I'll either go with a couple of earth boxes or a bunch of Hempy buckets...just don't feel like messing with soil if I don't have to...



dagobaker said:


> earth boxes are not cheap........get them online or at ur local nursery
> looking at 40$ with tax but worth every penny
> earth boxes are hydroponics via a wick system
> i like to use coco and perlite mixed and then use the same nute mix as the stink bud system
> ...


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 14, 2010)

hi guys. long time lurker here coming out of the wood works. i was reading over this thread (got all the way to pg120) and im curious about stinks nutrients formula. right now im running lucas formula wit GH nutrients in a ebb and flow table sog style with hydroton and i can barely make it to 1200ppm before i flush with the strain Purps. Now with stinks setup he takes a newly rooted clone and throws it in the veg setup starting with 1500ppm and later bringing it up to 2000ppm by the second week. Is this because of the organic nutrients he is using? is it because im in an ebb and flow setup with tables? i would just be a lil nervous putting my clones in a 1500ppm mixture.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 14, 2010)

hempy works great btw


----------



## dannyboi619 (Jan 14, 2010)

Somewhere _in this awesome thread I read about a drought flush that the boss himself found by accident. But I am having trouble finding it in the thread. Can anyone help with proceduer or what page etc... Thanks a lot_


----------



## dannyboi619 (Jan 14, 2010)

proceedure***


----------



## johnnywriight (Jan 14, 2010)

turn ur pumps off for the night then flush with sweet for a day


----------



## wtfh4xx (Jan 14, 2010)

If you guys have any other questions or need plans for construction, stop on by www.stinkbuddies.com

We're all more than friendly and willing to help


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 14, 2010)

can some one help me out with my question on the last page?


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone have problems with the holes in the tub causing algea/rot?


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 15, 2010)

smalltymer said:


> hi guys. long time lurker here coming out of the wood works. i was reading over this thread (got all the way to pg120) and im curious about stinks nutrients formula. right now im running lucas formula wit GH nutrients in a ebb and flow table sog style with hydroton and i can barely make it to 1200ppm before i flush with the strain Purps. Now with stinks setup he takes a newly rooted clone and throws it in the veg setup starting with 1500ppm and later bringing it up to 2000ppm by the second week. Is this because of the organic nutrients he is using? is it because im in an ebb and flow setup with tables? i would just be a lil nervous putting my clones in a 1500ppm mixture.


I do recommend you go to stinkbuddies.com and check the forums out over there guys are running all kinds of strains and that is what this boils down to.

You can't just dump 1500PPM into your veg/new clone plants at all. If you have some previous data to work with using this straing then that is ok but otherwise you will want to inch it up. For instance I started at 300PPM and I am at 1950PPM on my veg plants from seed finally right now My leafs never burnt so next time around I will ramp it up. But you can't just blindingly plug in 1500PPM with a new strain, you have to learn it. 300PPM to start, take it to 500PPM watch for burning, take it to 800PPM watch for burning. If they burn back off the PPM big time and start busting it down by lessor values. This is what I am using I am not saying 300PPM for your clones won't kill them, just I didn't invest a lot on my stuff so I started at 300PPM and gave them all a good bitch slap to show them who is boss. 

To be all the way honest I only added 300PPM to my cloner last night in anticipation of moving them to the veg. I did take my G13 clone and hit it with 1200PPM, then the veg system recently went to 1900PPM that G13 clone went with it. It is burning a little on the leaf tips, I am not a considerate guy with my bitches.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 15, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey dagobaker
> 
> I really hope you are right about res temps, I've been told by a few and read allot of info on this subject.
> The following quote is very consistent to everything I heard and read...
> ...


I sure as hell wouldn't run more than 72F and if I where to do so I would fill a res up with some nutes and throw in a root or two, let the pump and the airstones work and see how long it took before the obvious happened.

Optimal is not just slightly optimal too by the way 72F may not be that bad but 65F would be better because of the natural dissolved oxygen.

I don't believe you can run 80F res temps and be ok. Maybe with a lot of water circulation, airstones and then of course Chlorine or H202 might give you better results. Unless you are down for adding zymes to your res, but you are going to pay more to have less DO? Doesn't make sense, go for what works and keep the res temp in a good range. I am at 71-72F and did my third res change last night, mine don't even smell fishy just like plant roots and nothing else.

Dagobaker's grows are awesome and his results speak for theirselves but I won't be running 80F res temps.


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 15, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I do recommend you go to stinkbuddies.com and check the forums out over there guys are running all kinds of strains and that is what this boils down to.
> 
> You can't just dump 1500PPM into your veg/new clone plants at all. If you have some previous data to work with using this straing then that is ok but otherwise you will want to inch it up. For instance I started at 300PPM and I am at 1950PPM on my veg plants from seed finally right now My leafs never burnt so next time around I will ramp it up. But you can't just blindingly plug in 1500PPM with a new strain, you have to learn it. 300PPM to start, take it to 500PPM watch for burning, take it to 800PPM watch for burning. If they burn back off the PPM big time and start busting it down by lessor values. This is what I am using I am not saying 300PPM for your clones won't kill them, just I didn't invest a lot on my stuff so I started at 300PPM and gave them all a good bitch slap to show them who is boss.
> 
> To be all the way honest I only added 300PPM to my cloner last night in anticipation of moving them to the veg. I did take my G13 clone and hit it with 1200PPM, then the veg system recently went to 1900PPM that G13 clone went with it. It is burning a little on the leaf tips, I am not a considerate guy with my bitches.


hey thanks. yeh i registered at stinkbuddies a few day ago. im still waiting on my approval.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 16, 2010)

smalltymer said:


> hey thanks. yeh i registered at stinkbuddies a few day ago. im still waiting on my approval.


 
Yeah me too, i got the same name see ya there mate.


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 16, 2010)

It should have been sent to your email right away then you follow the link and you are on. Anyway from what I remember. Donations are optional, but I am sure appreciated, from what I remember joining is free and instant. Maybe it does have to be manually approved? If so then it will be a couple days because Stinkbud is away on personal matters so goes the rumor.  He is away but he will be back in a few days from what I read.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 16, 2010)

i run 2000 ppm or 2.9 ec for both veg and flowering right off the bat
i dont even mess with 1500


----------



## Beer42O (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick suggestion to keeping multiple reservoirs cool without buying 3 or4 chillers. It does require a AC system, but i hope most people with SBs system have one anyhow.

Basically all i do is tape a 4" duct to my AC vent. I run this duct down to my air pumps intake. Then the pump pumps the cold air into the reservoir via airstones. I also keep a fan on the air pumps to keep them cool. 

Doing this keeps my water temps sub 70 when ambient room temp is about 75


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 16, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> i run 2000 ppm or 2.9 ec for both veg and flowering right off the bat
> i dont even mess with 1500


really? what ph do you set it to? do you flush?
what strain?


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 16, 2010)

dagobaker's grows are nice his plants are so beautiful I have seen the pictures.


----------



## MontanaDuke (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey just wondering if anyone else has had trouble logging in to their Stinkbuddies.com account? I've been a member for over a month, and I always kept my settings on 'Always logged on'. Anyway, I posted on it for the first time today, and also logged out manually for (i think) the first time and now I can't log back in... All it says is There was an error and that I should check my cookies??? I didn't change anything with my cookies (don't even know how) and all i did differently was the two things mentioned above... My cookie settings are on 'always allow' so I don't know what else it could be... 

Anyone have any ideas? My post was pretty important to me and I need to get back logged on to get those guys' advice on it... 

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 17, 2010)

MontanaDuke said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone else has had trouble logging in to their Stinkbuddies.com account? I've been a member for over a month, and I always kept my settings on 'Always logged on'. Anyway, I posted on it for the first time today, and also logged out manually for (i think) the first time and now I can't log back in... All it says is There was an error and that I should check my cookies??? I didn't change anything with my cookies (don't even know how) and all i did differently was the two things mentioned above... My cookie settings are on 'always allow' so I don't know what else it could be...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? My post was pretty important to me and I need to get back logged on to get those guys' advice on it...
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!


wish i could help. im still waiting on an approval email from there. maybe they related some how??


----------



## GoGold (Jan 17, 2010)

smalltymer said:


> wish i could help. im still waiting on an approval email from there. maybe they related some how??


Stinkbuds brother in law lost his battle with cancer. Be patient and keep him in your prayers.


----------



## MontanaDuke (Jan 17, 2010)

I had no idea, ive been away from this RIU thread for awhile.... 

I found out that if I switched to a different web browser it would work. Still weird though...


----------



## Simondetroit (Jan 17, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> i have 22 aero systems with zero chillers
> i run 85 degrees and co2 and never had an issue with temps


 Are you using the 4x4 posts or are you using something larger? Thanks


----------



## vnapo (Jan 17, 2010)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> not to jack thread, i fuckin love this thread and the info stinkbud linked up, i definately am going to try and areo grow in the near future, and this setup kinda simplified all the questions i had about my grow, so i got plans now, thanks bud!
> 
> and whulkamania you should quit while you are FAR behind, and not to go any farther.
> You are the butt end joke of this site, liek 10-20 people have quotes from YOU and your stupid threads as they're signatures, like you are SO incredibly STUPID, that people have to show your stupidity on their own time because they feel the need to spread the word of how stupid you really are, and none of them know you! Just leave the site, no body here wants to talk to you, hear anything you have to say because your mindset is that of a child. Nobody wants to help you, or recieve anything that resembles help(in your case it would be a detrimental suggestion that ould perpetually turn someone into somewhat any fraction of a retard that you are, just leave the site, you are either some pathetic kid who brags about his lack of knowledge and abbundance of money to all, or you are a cop. So eat a dick and get teh fuck out of here, you provide nothing to this site, the people, and its quite obvious you will never provide anything to anyone else or society.
> ...


 U sound like a rambling idiot...shut the fuck up you pathetic moron.


----------



## CheechD (Jan 17, 2010)

Keep helping too many people look the other way.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2010)

Can't believe this thread is up to 800 pages, though most of the action moved over to SB's website...

Here is the latest updated pdf of the entire thread. Not sure if I'll do one when and if it hit's 900...but you never know.

You can get the pdf here...or in my sig.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 19, 2010)

these were grown in stink system with stink recipe with co2
romulus (romulan x dreamgoddess) x white widow
this is my cross 
enjoy
still struggling with my macros ......need better light


----------



## oldmandroman (Jan 20, 2010)

cant wait to start my grow again


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 20, 2010)

This question is open to all. When flushing with sweet can you just not us it at all in the flower formula seems like it would save you some sweet in the long run if you just us it for the flush as oppose to both. O one more question since stink still uses his veg formula for the 1st 2 weeks of flower would it b wise to us the MH light on them as well, just a thought. Sorry if these have already been answered but iam only on page 496. Thanks for any response, well back to reading, only 300 plus pages left, lol.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 20, 2010)

i get sweet and liquid karma for 100 for 2.5 gallons and pure blend pro and cal/mag for 70 for 2.5 gallons so i dont change the recipe
ive been adding hydroplex lately


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Stink etal,
I finally ran out of the nutes I had on hand and bought some bontanicare at your recommendation. I had been running General Hydroponics with good success so I wanted to use it up before making the switch to recommendation. I seem to be running up against a problem, a couple of them actually.
1. I seem to have a separation problem with all or most of my nutes falling to the bottom of the res and ending up with a week mix of water with a black bottom. This is the most disturbing problem I have.

2. I have quite a bit of foam in the res while I am running a bubbler system. I could eliminate the bubbles to take care of this, but thought I would ask what everyone else is doing.

3. I have a scum layer on top of the mix as well.

My plants seem to be doing fairly well although the plants are not quite as green as they were with GH formula. My plants are from sugar smack feminized seeds. I have been growing this strain for many years and have several other growers using them as well. If anything, this strain is too strong for me anymore. I may have to go to something a little less laid back then this strain is. I am thinking a white strain as I do want the laid back effect, just not to the point of a comma, haha.
Thanks in advance and sorry about the thread jack but I know there are a lot of Botanicare users in Stink buds thread.
Flabs


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the response dago


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 22, 2010)

Never had any issues with botanicare nutes
no seperation issues or scum
maybe ur equipment isn't clean or it's ur water


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 22, 2010)

sparat1k said:


> Could you describe how you hooked up your 30amp breaker box?


I'm re reading this thread, please people, don't use photobucket.com


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 23, 2010)

flabbyone said:


> Hi Stink etal,
> I finally ran out of the nutes I had on hand and bought some bontanicare at your recommendation. I had been running General Hydroponics with good success so I wanted to use it up before making the switch to recommendation. I seem to be running up against a problem, a couple of them actually.
> 1. I seem to have a separation problem with all or most of my nutes falling to the bottom of the res and ending up with a week mix of water with a black bottom. This is the most disturbing problem I have.
> 
> ...


Well it could be true Organic nutrients are more touchy about temp. I guess the ideal water temp is 65F but others are running higher. Can you drop some numbers out temps, water temps, age of res, is there a smell?, slimy stuff?


----------



## itsalaugh (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Soul, you are Stink. I only wish more people had the same compassion....
One question? When do you 'flip 'em"?


----------



## Monique (Jan 24, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> i get sweet and liquid karma for 100 for 2.5 gallons and pure blend pro and cal/mag for 70 for 2.5 gallons so i dont change the recipe
> ive been adding hydroplex lately


Do you have an opinion yet on hydroplex?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 24, 2010)

ive decided hydroplex is NOT necessary and not worth the extra dime
i dont think it hurts at all.............but.....................i like the pbp and LK and sweet and cal/mag as the perfect mix


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## justintym2 (Jan 26, 2010)

so if i am growin in a hydro set up , can i run my timers at every 4 hours for an hour at a time ..i hope so ..if not please let me know..thx


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking jr setup
going to be a nice yielder for sure
u have a 400 over it?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 26, 2010)

justintym2 said:


> so if i am growin in a hydro set up , can i run my timers at every 4 hours for an hour at a time ..i hope so ..if not please let me know..thx


u can run 15 on and 15 off 
i have those
i just bought a cap and i run 1 on and 5 off
u can run 24/7 if its a cool area ur growing in too


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 26, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> nice looking jr setup
> going to be a nice yielder for sure
> u have a 400 over it?


430 hps right now on a 6' light mover, up grading to 600w hps soon... going to run 3 stinky jr's...


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 26, 2010)

i like a 400 to do a 3x3 coverage
600 a 4 x 4.5 area
a 1000 5.5 x 6 foot area


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 27, 2010)

rombo #2
bc roadkill
cheeseXdchunk
white berry
ogkush18
running 1/3 less plants per post hoping for some better penetration and fatter buds
i think 12 per 4x4 is about max for trees
these are going to veg for about 1 week and then ill be taking clones and then topping where necessary
im hoping for 3.5 to 4 foot plants with the bottom 1/3 clean


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 27, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> rombo #2
> bc roadkill
> cheeseXdchunk
> white berry
> ...


NICE VEGETABLE PATCH! 

5 of the holes are filled with O.G. Kush X Hogs Breath and one Chem Dog 91 Bitch.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 28, 2010)

its like a new beginning everytime u fill up a new unit
u get to learn from ur mistakes 10 weeks ago and upgrade and tweak


----------



## wtfh4xx (Jan 29, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> its like a new beginning everytime u fill up a new unit
> u get to learn from ur mistakes 10 weeks ago and upgrade and tweak


Yup!

And everyone remember to stop on by www.stinkbuddies.com and join the forums!

We have dedicated members willing to help all the new people!


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 30, 2010)

here is a quick dried pic
checking with my 30x lighted scope i see 80% cloudy and 20% amber
loaded with trichomes


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 30, 2010)

The problem was with the Karma and was because of a new design I tried. All my fault so I now I have the seperation problem worked out.


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 31, 2010)

been trying to get some closer pics even macros
its tough with zero light and an average flash
i see 2 different phenos that probably could even be harvested now 
im taking an early branch next week for taste test........maybe take two
one purple/blue and one that is a bit behind for a comparison
this plant has everything
color
trichmome production
no stretch
fast flowering......
if the flavor and high is there i have # 3 out of 6 for my quest


----------



## resinraider (Jan 31, 2010)

For ppl running 3 of these, how do u keep the canopy even?


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice pics dago



resinraider said:


> For ppl running 3 of these, how do u keep the canopy even?


Either work it out with what light you have or just flower all of the at the same time.


----------



## Monique (Jan 31, 2010)

resinraider said:


> For ppl running 3 of these, how do u keep the canopy even?


You don't. It is a staggered harvest. You need multiple lights.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. Just started reading this amazing thread...and unless the answer is buried somewhere in these 800+ pages, is it ok to use round PVC pipe for the sections that hold the netpots or did you simply use the square tubed ones as the pots will easily sit flat? I am more concerned with liquid flow based on the shape of the sections. Square shaped sections seem closer to NFT construction, perhaps? Also where did you get the square PVC sections? Home Depot or such? Man, do I have alot of reading to do now...  Well back to reading...


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 31, 2010)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> Thanks MeJuana- Exactly what I was looking for! This thread is quite extensive and I wanted to cut to the chase!  rep+ for hitting the fast forward button for me!


You bet I figured that would help  You know I figured fk the long road. Not that I don't read the pages of the thread but into the couple hundreds on straight through, the rest by search and stuff.


----------



## 420accounting (Feb 1, 2010)

any chance of getting a better picture of the frame work of this aerogarden?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 1, 2010)

some cured pics
very dense
6.5 oz off of 2 plants about 3.5 foot tall


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 1, 2010)

420accounting said:


> any chance of getting a better picture of the frame work of this aerogarden?


I made mine a 4 post frame, but what part did you need a better picture of bro?


----------



## meowmix (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the cloner running, but I can tell the veg unit and the flower units are going to be way loud. My apt is very well insulated and you cant hear shit from the neighbors unless someones screaming or they have the bass bumping. 

For the flower unit, Ive been thinking about attaching a slide to the end of the fence posts where water drains out, so it does a more silent slide to the res. Not sure about the veg setup though....


----------



## Cannabis Enthusiast (Feb 1, 2010)

this is amazing


----------



## stonesphan (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Stink, Great post. My and my friend getting ready to switch over from a hydro set-up. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## mulletator (Feb 2, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> some cured pics
> very dense
> 6.5 oz off of 2 plants about 3.5 foot tall


DUDE! That is sexy looking weed!


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 2, 2010)

Just a note, that this system works well without the sprayers as well. I guess sort of a nft set up, just plumb water into one end of tubes and drain out the other everything else the same. I'm on my 2nd grow like this and results are wonderfull. had problems running the ppm so high with the botani nutes. I have settled into a 1400ppm area that seems to work fine(for Sensi Superskunk), they showed some burn at 1800 but like the author said That's strain specific. Great post and great info, if you haven't tried this set up yet try it, especially the cloner, works great!!!!!!


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 2, 2010)

Metalarc Lemon said:


> Just a note, that this system works well without the sprayers as well. I guess sort of a nft set up, just plumb water into one end of tubes and drain out the other everything else the same. I'm on my 2nd grow like this and results are wonderfull. had problems running the ppm so high with the botani nutes. I have settled into a 1400ppm area that seems to work fine(for Sensi Superskunk), they showed some burn at 1800 but like the author said That's strain specific. Great post and great info, if you haven't tried this set up yet try it, especially the cloner, works great!!!!!!


probably not a bad idea bout no misters
maybe ill do one run with no misters and see what happens
they clog and are a pain to clean
this wont work for cloner or veg but flowering might


----------



## tonymontana187 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very Nice I like


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 3, 2010)

What keeps the jets of water from tearing your roots apart? Just holes at the ends of the PVC only but not near your roots?

Yeah how can you try this with your cloner? Make it on rails too?


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 4, 2010)

pic of my ogkush18 at 80 days 12/12


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm sorry I wasn't that clear, the cloner is made per stinkbuds directions with the sprayers and is a spectacular unit. Also I use no veg unit, they veg in cloner until ready to flower. Once the roots are about 6 inches long I add veg nutes to cloner at about 700ppm and they stay there for a total of 3 wks from mother to flower and have roots piled on the floor of the cloner. The flower unit only has no sprayers. The flower unit is plumbed to the far end with 1/2" pvc and plumbed into the top of the 4x4 tube. there are no tubes inside the 4x4's water is just fed in one end and out the other. I use 1 1/2" pvc tube for drains as well and dont use the squares cut in the ends of 4x4 or in the res lid. I haven't tried it yet but Im sure this would work with the pump on 24 7 as well like a dwc set up since the top inch of roots are not submerged in water.


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 4, 2010)

Also nice bud Dagobaker, man 80 days though I don't know if I have that patience anymore since using this superskunk, I could almost squeeze 2 harvests out of that same time and its killer smoke. It finishes at around 42 days and is super frosty and yummy! but again thats some tasty lookin goods you got there too.


----------



## bromper (Feb 5, 2010)

you guys know if you have to run a cycle time my local hydro shop told me that you can run them on 24 hours those cycle timers are so damn expensive? is it worth it?

Also idk if you guys have seen the high times global grow guide 2009 stink bud put his post in there but it seems like its messed up? Cuz he shows the vegetative unit being the same as the flowering unit but yet the instructions for building the veg unit are for his dual container set up? 

Do you think it would just be easier to build a veg unit thats the same thing as the flowering unit which is what im thinking about now is there any negatives to this?


----------



## slipperyP (Feb 6, 2010)

bromper said:


> you guys know if you have to run a cycle time my local hydro shop told me that you can run them on 24 hours those cycle timers are so damn expensive? is it worth it?
> 
> Also idk if you guys have seen the high times global grow guide 2009 stink bud put his post in there but it seems like its messed up? Cuz he shows the vegetative unit being the same as the flowering unit but yet the instructions for building the veg unit are for his dual container set up?
> 
> Do you think it would just be easier to build a veg unit thats the same thing as the flowering unit which is what im thinking about now is there any negatives to this?


 
The pumps put of alot of heat....by running them less you cut down on heat....plus i thin the 80/20 ratio to air promotes more growth imo


----------



## NukeEm (Feb 6, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


i wish we had you around, my uncle had died of cancer and more of my family members are showing signs of possible cancer(s) i too am trying to help people with this plant. good luck to you


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 7, 2010)

Get'em while they're hot!
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/products_dvd.htm

How To Build the StinkBud Jr. and Cloner systems DVD 



High Times author, StinkBud is revolutionizing the Medical Marijuana Industry. Never has there been an easier, more cost efficient method of growing hydroponics. StinkBud's methods will make your life so so easy you'll wonder how you ever got by without him. The success rate of the StinkBud system is unbelievable! Virtually everyone who has tried it has had wonderful success. Before long, you too will be a certified StinkBuddy. Once you switch to the StinkBud method of growing, everything else will seem like slow motion.


The DVD covers everything you need to know about building and maintaining the StinkBud system of aeroponic growing. 
The DVD includes:



 Starting from seed
 How to take clones
 Step-by-step process showing you how to build the StinkBud cloner system
 Step-by-step process showing you how to build the SinkBud Jr. Aeroponic system
 Everything you need to know about nutrients
 Harvest & Curing
 Maintenance

 Special bonus CD-ROM! Contains all the plans and instructions to build all the StinkBud systems including the StinkBud Sr. system and veg unit. Everything is in PDF format so you can print out all the plans, parts lists, tool lists and instructions yourself.


The StinkBud Cloner costs about $40 to build yourself. The StinkBud Jr. systems costs less than $100 to build. Never has there been a simpler more economic solution for the do it your self grower. 


Don't miss chance to become a StinkBuddy. This DVD has everything you need to get started. All you need to add is time and love.


StinkBud


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 7, 2010)

Time to fill the man's coffers folks, best pull out your wallet and let him take it all!


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 7, 2010)

Bwhahahahaha! He is even selling pictures of his buds for $20 a pop!!!! Plus $5 for shipping! 

C'mon man, you aren't for real, are you?


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 7, 2010)

StinkBud Cherry and StinkBud Kiwi? You know you are only taking someone else's strain and giving it your own name, most folks would consider that stealing, no? (Kiwi = Green Crack)

Oh wait, guess you are good with that.

You didn't even grow that Banana or GC yourself, you just took pictures of it! 

Nothing good comes from dishonesty.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Stink, just wanted to let you know I did another grow with the Stinkbud "Binford Tools SB9000" system. It was a seed run of mini-MTF. I now have over 400 viable and over 100 more that "might" pop. As soon as I get moved to Cali and get my medi card, I'm going to make a ginormous Stinkbud "Binford Tools SB50K" that will hold the maximum allowable number of plants. BTW, I was thinking of naming my child after you but on second thought... would a puppy be ok?


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 8, 2010)

Me too man thanks again!


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 8, 2010)

I run my veg and flower pumps 24/7 and havent had any problems. I do use that $50 1 on 4 off pump for the cloning unit. That is the only place I have any problems with res temps. I have been doing it like this for almost a year.


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 9, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> pic of my ogkush18 at 80 days 12/12


How is your True Blueberry going??? Check your GC thread.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 9, 2010)

GringoLoco said:


> StinkBud Cherry and StinkBud Kiwi? You know you are only taking someone else's strain and giving it your own name, most folks would consider that stealing, no? (Kiwi = Green Crack)
> 
> Oh wait, guess you are good with that.
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap!! Gringo what happend? why are you hatin on stink? he has been nothing but a generous mentor to so many people, i dont understand?


AS i speak, my hands are raw from trimming the dankest blackberry buds you have ever seen, my back aches yet i am estatic at such a bountiful harvest. 
Crystals, heavy and white that cover the buds and will not wash off MY HANDS with even gasoline. Thanks STINK!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I run my veg and flower pumps 24/7 ...


Nice avatar..

Got anymore of her for us to see???

feel free to pm me if you do...kiss-ass


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 9, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Nice avatar..
> 
> Got anymore of her for us to see???
> 
> feel free to pm me if you do...kiss-ass


 Tex I'm with Gypsy, that avatar is simply outstanding.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone try Advanced nutrients in comparison to Botanicare? Do people just say AN is better because they are expensive? Why does AN users use Sweet anyway, doesn't AN have a decent sweet?


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 9, 2010)

IMHO, Advanced Nutrients products are nothing but snake oil; I mean how many products can you have that triple your harvest, university verified? Botanicrap is watered down and even with their additives, do not provide a full regiment of nutrition to our lovely ladies. 

To truly discover the best your genetics have to offer, there are two very good choices when it comes to Canna specific nutrients; House and Garden and Cutting Edge Solutions. Both of these company's products deliver a stable and effective solution that maximize the potential of the plants' genetics. 

While both are very effective, Cutting Edge Solutions is more economical per run (~$100 cheaper than H&G when buying for 2-3 months) and is also made in the US.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Gringo I appreciate it I have heard about House and Garden being good. Probably just stay away from AN then


----------



## potpimp (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said Gringo!!! I wasted $450 on the AN crap and felt like I was a fooking chemist the whole time. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 9, 2010)

So far so good...


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 9, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> So far so good...


Nice bro, I put some in last week we will harvest together. Pulled 6 males / 4 females of 15 plants so far though it has only been 1 week


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 10, 2010)

Gringo that's cool as I said I follow your posts, I follow his. I am just ab observer, + thiz shiz is not ma business


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 10, 2010)

A few questions; please give me a few anwsers.

1) Im planning on running 3 strains, can this be done with just one veging unit. Or do I need two. (PLanning on 3 flower units, 1 Clone)

2) Right now I have 2 1000w lights I can use. My tent is 8x8, when I work out the lumens per sq foot it seems a little low( 4500lumens per sq foot). With three need (6000 or so) three.


3)


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 10, 2010)

Cliddy said:


> A few questions; please give me a few anwsers.
> 
> 1) Im planning on running 3 strains, can this be done with just one veging unit. Or do I need two. (PLanning on 3 flower units, 1 Clone)
> 
> ...



1) Plants rarely exhibit specific needs over others during the vegetative cycle. That said, I've run a dozen strains in one veg unit without issue, it's when in flowering that it's advisable to only run the same or similar strains per unit.

2) Seeing as the footprint for most 1Ks is 4'-5' squared, I would personally run 4 1Ks in that space, if heat can be managed.

3)Uh, 42?


----------



## greengenez (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome set-up


----------



## zalfed (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Gringo! First of all, let me say, that you have greatly helped my stinkbud grows and grow op in general with your many great suggestions! Things like stresszyme, odor control with the zeolite bags, keeping my mothers healthy, and many, many more suggestions and knowledge by you has been extremely helpful and appreciated! And as a member of stinkbuddies.com from basically the beginning, I miss having you and your knowledge around. That being said, Gringo, man, you got to stop with the sniping and bashing of Stinkbud...it just makes you seem bitter and causes my admiration for you to decline....look, I don't know exactly what happened between you and Stinkbud...He may have said somethings and done somethings that deeply offended you...and you probably did somethings and said somethings and maybe overstepped a bit and that deeply offended him...and your relationship going down the tubes (among other things) lead to him kicking you and some other people off the site and taking down a lot of info and posts(it is his site, by the way). Do I and other members wish that all that messy stuff didn't happen? Of Course! Do we wish you and some of the other members were still there? Of Course we do! (well, maybe most of us) But, unfortunately, it didn't work out that way for whatever reason...It is what it is now, and you popping up every once in a while to make fun off, take a swipe at, and talk derogatory about stink, and actually cuss someone out (even though you had a smiley face there) makes you seem petty and spiteful...I don't know you personally, but from reading your many posts and learning from your experiments and experience and knowledge and seeing how many people that you were helping out, led me to believe that you were and are a very compassionate and enthusiastic part of our great cannabis growing community. Please don't spoil my being a fan of yours by posting derogatory remarks and such...

Also, about stinkbud and him trying to sell stuff...Man, and I realize that this is just my opinion, if someone actually built something that works wonderfully and better than any other growing method that I have ever tried (even if it is just a redesign of methods that have already been out there) and then actually shared it with thousands of people for *free*...there is no way that I am going to get upset, if he then tries to profit from it! I don't care if he is trying to sell little stinkbud popsicles...He has earned that right!! I have been using stinkbud's system for about three grows now, i have been a member of his website from the beginning...I have built a cloner, and veg unit, and flowering system all from his plans and designs that he took the time and effort to plan out and post, and you know how much money I have given to the website or stinkbud himself...Absolutely nothing! Zero, nada! And I have been enjoying some of the best tasting, best looking, organic medicine that I have ever had...Now, I plan on donating in the future when my financial situation improves, but I have never felt pressured into giving money or buying things from him at all. So, I think this "be careful he is a snake oil salesman" or "watch your wallet" thing, is and will fall on deaf ears, because there is no obligation to buy or give anything...Because of the great help that Stinkbud has been to me and countless others, I hope and pray that he can earn a substantial income from what he has done and started. I definitely think he has earned that right!

Gringo, I wish you were still part of the stinkbud community...like I said, you are missed...Even though I don't know all the details, I know what happened between the two of you was serious and there were some very hurt feelings along the way, but, let's move past the sniping and name-calling...even though I don't know you personally, from what I do know, you are too good a person to stoop to that level...let's put it behind us and move on...

PS. the reason that this is my first post (member since August 2008 ) is because I am usually just a "lurker" and not a poster here on this site...I just finally felt compelled to...


----------



## zalfed (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, Gringo...you are right, I don't know exactly what happened...and I am sorry if my "long post" took too much of your time (what was I thinking?)...I was just expressing my opinion, I guess it was too long for your taste...and I guess my saying over and over again that you were and are appreciated for what you contributed and how much I learned from you doesn't matter to you..."sigh"....So, I will leave it at that and have said my piece...I was just hoping that we could move on from the anger and obviously hurt feelings...I guess not...

By the way, why don't you just spell out what happened? I mean at this point, why are you holding back?...throwing names around and cussing and talking in generalities is not really going to persuade people one way or the other, especially those that have been tremendously helped (I know, I know you don't care what I think) If you truly want to give us a "fair and balanced angle," than tell us what really happened so we can hear your side of the story and make a decision one way or another. Just saying that he made false claims and statements and saying that he is "scamming" people, without providing details, is basically just pointing fingers and calling names. Again, I know you don't care what I think, but the way I see it...either man up and let us know exactly what really happened or just give it a rest.


----------



## spoyda mian (Feb 10, 2010)

there needs to be more people in the world that think like this.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my lights from HTG, I already had 1000w magnetic and I am adding 1000w digital + 600w digital. The 600w digital works great, the 1000w digital fried the bulb in less than 5 minutes. Frankly I think the 600w digital HPS is as bright as my 1000w magnetic, but it is an Argomax 600 bulb to a Growbright 1000. Anyway I am sure HTG will make it right this is the way with digital so I have read.. By the way both Digital Greenhouse ballasts


----------



## zalfed (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you, Gringo, for your side of the story. Now I understand what you feel happened...I needed to know that...It helps me to make a decision...


----------



## zalfed (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Mejuana for the update! I'll be waiting patiently!


----------



## AZToker (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy crap this is an awesome method


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are a couple shots of the variation on this method that I spoke of earlier without the ez clone nozzles or any tubes inside the 4x4's at all 1/2" pvc feed line and 1.5" pvc drains, water in one end and out the other. works fantastic those girls are 21 days into flower.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 12, 2010)

Metalarc Lemon said:


> Here are a couple shots of the variation on this method that I spoke of earlier without the ez clone nozzles or any tubes inside the 4x4's at all 1/2" pvc feed line and 1.5" pvc drains, water in one end and out the other. works fantastic those girls are 21 days into flower.


Then water pours right in through those elbows and drains back in rest. I get the flower one, I don't understand the veg


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't use the veg unit, they stay in cloner until flower 21 - 24 days. the only tube set up I use is for flower.


----------



## pazsion (Feb 12, 2010)

thats crazy, it'd be nice to have a pound, smoke more and earn more hehe.. freebies anyone?


----------



## pazsion (Feb 12, 2010)

omg i'mnot reading 1000 pages of garbage and qq hahahah


----------



## gixxerpilot (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone read about the light that produces something like 1 million lumens? I read an article mentioning it and ceramic metal halide bulbs, but I forgot the name and didnt bookmark the page or the youtube vid on this crazy light . It is supposed to br the new big thing for growing and I dont think it is available yet. It is in a round ball hood if you want to call it that? Dont know how you would cool it down ,but I'm sure it can be made for air cooled application. The vid on youtube showed a couple of guy's starting it up and getting all excited as it warmed up and got brighter and brighter. I think it was a million lumens and was a 1300watt bulb. Not a MH, HPS,CMH,or flourescent, this was some new technology that will rival all on the market today. Anybody seen this and know the name ? Thanks


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 12, 2010)

High Efficiency Plasma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE6yLuI1NPM


----------



## gixxerpilot (Feb 12, 2010)

GringoLoco said:


> High Efficiency Plasma
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE6yLuI1NPM


you even provided the link ,your the man ,Thanks a ton .kiss-ass


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

Google is your friend


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2010)

> 3757429]StinkBud Cherry and StinkBud Kiwi? You know you are only taking someone else's strain and giving it your own name, most folks would consider that stealing, no? (Kiwi = Green Crack)


No need to be bitter bro. The StinkBud Cherry is a mix of my Blueberry and Goo. It smells and tastes like Cherry wine! Great producer too.

The StinkBud Kiwi is another one of my strains that came from Blueberry mixed with Elvy. 



> Oh wait, guess you are good with that.
> 
> You didn't even grow that Banana or GC yourself, you just took pictures of it!


The Green Crack and Banana Kush was SOGs buds. He grew them in his StinkBud system. He even helped me with the photo shoot. One of the nicest guys I've ever met in my life, not shit!

I'm a professional photographer. I take pictures of other peoples stuff for a living. That's what photographers do...

I'll be taking more pictures of StinkBuddies harvests in the near future. I really am proud of SOGs harvest and love showing off his success using my system.



> Nothing good comes from dishonesty.


I've always been honest. Some people would like to believe otherwise and spread false rumors. The good thing is it's easy to see through all the smoke and find the truth. Read all my posts and decide for yourself...

Spread the love
StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Hey Stink, just wanted to let you know I did another grow with the Stinkbud "Binford Tools SB9000" system. It was a seed run of mini-MTF. I now have over 400 viable and over 100 more that "might" pop. As soon as I get moved to Cali and get my medi card, I'm going to make a ginormous Stinkbud "Binford Tools SB50K" that will hold the maximum allowable number of plants. BTW, I was thinking of naming my child after you but on second thought... would a puppy be ok?


Dude! You're too fucking funny!
You got any hamsters?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> How is your True Blueberry going??? Check your GC thread.


Fuck yea dirt! You've always been a true StinkBuddy! Your success has inspired many!

Keep spreading the love bro!
StinkBud


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The StinkBud Kiwi is another one of my strains that came from Blueberry mixed with Elvy.


A strain is the result of breeding 2 stabilized IBL strains over many generations selectively picking out the traits desired until a stable plant is established, not from a random banana or some pollen chucked on a bud, right? Yet here you are claiming to have developed new strains; which is it?



StinkBud said:


> I'm a professional photographer. I take pictures of other peoples stuff for a living. That's what photographers do...


Don't professional photographers distinguish between something they created and something they are photographing? Placing your name on it and selling along side pictures of bud you grew gives it that impression, wouldn't you agree? 

Also, I mean not that you don't take a pretty picture, but the book 'The Big Book of Buds', usually sells for between $15 and $25 and has dozens of full color buds in a hardbound cover; just sayin.



StinkBud said:


> I've always been honest.


I wish this was so. I have an email from you where you apologize to me over and over again for fucking up and promising that you would not speak ill of me after all I did for you - I also have numerous postings copied from StinkBuddies where you and WTF make unfounded and defamatory accusations about me and my character; not my definition of honesty.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2010)

GringoLoco said:


> 1. You are a 19 year old snot nosed little shit who knows nothing
> 2. You had nothing to do with the site because Stink and the Mrs. asked for you to be banned (I know they have now changed their story)
> 3. I only did what StinkBud didn't, run the site, as you can plainly see, he is very incapable of taking care of it on his own, I mean it's been down for how many days?
> 
> You continue to make these FALSE claims that I deleted any emails, but yet have no proof, because I didn't! Just continue flapping your cock sucking jaw in the wind


Why do you have to be so mean to WTF? Just because he didn't agree with you? There was no need for you to threaten him. Why would you feel the need to expose his identity? That was just plain wrong bro! That's not what being a StinkBuddy is all about. You just don't get it...

WTF is a really nice guy. I have nothing but respect for him. Just because he's only 21 dosen't mean he's not smart. I used to take care of a lot of import shit when I was that age (in the Navy).

Never confuse intelligence with knowledge...


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Also, suppose I was a cop.


Time to tear down the garden, fuck!

If nothing else you are digging your own hole.


 Every section that was added to *your* web site was ran by you first, it was after all *your* forum, and you never made any request or showed any intention of removing - if there were legal issue to contend with would it have not made sense to contact site administrator before blindly deleting over half of the site (including off-topic, yeah that's going to get us all busted) and then accusing myself and other moderators of taking over?
 I deleted all of my posts, then I was summarily banned when I resigned as site administrator. You state here that I am always welcome? How come this is the message I receive when I try to pull up the site?

An Error Has Occurred!
Sorry Guest, you are banned from using this forum!
Your ban is not set to expire.

 Uhm, I have emails from both you and the Mrs. making monetary and salary promises to me ($120K annualy), including a portion of site memberships, which you asked for!!! Don't you recall the thread "Sorry StinkBuddies, this experiment has failed and I will be shutting down this web site?" - Who paid for hosting? Yup, me. Who requested that I turn on paid subscription to make some money on? You. Yes, I have the emails.

 Right here, you state 'I will always love you and say nothing but good things about you' - yet you and WTF continue to accuse me of things I did not do, like delete emails - conflicting statements are not usually the merits of an honest person


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> What heidiina is talking about is that Gringo made her a moderator without my knowledge.


I have an email from Mrs. Stink asking that I make Heidi a moderator because of all of her hard work on organizing each and every section along with stickying topics that were of importance.

Keep digging...


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 13, 2010)

To anyone reading all this argument stuff who is new to this concept, you can enjoy it or skip past it. None of any of this argument is a real concern to the point of the system. Spreading the Love is also a choice, I choose to do so. I am not affiliated with stinkbuddies.com management in any way, however I am an active member of the SB forums.

This system rocks I mean it does I am amazed at my results. My veg plants are out of control with just 120 watts, my flower system is going nuts now too with just 1K!! The forums are cool, to download the instructions are free and so many people now are using this system with great results.


----------



## dirrtyd (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad to see this being cleared up finally. I see still alot of unfounded rumors being thrown around. Remember what brought you all together a passion for growing. Well if you want to learn the system from the man himself come to Stinkbuddies.com and have fun. It will only get bigger and better from here trust me I see it coming together.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Hope you like suprise visits...


I don't know where you come from, but that sounds like a flat out threat to me; is that your idea of spreading love?


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Feb 13, 2010)

dud estinkbud just saw ur article in april issue of high times ..is that you?


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 13, 2010)

Question for the early stink buddies...

Are you still using this system?

Are you happy with the results?

Do you recommend any changes?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 14, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Question for the early stink buddies...
> 
> Are you still using this system?
> 
> ...


I think there is a better way.

I think in the begining, the stinkbud system is overkill, and i think in bloom the system is weak... i will explain.

In the begining, you dont need to stack 2 tubs on top of eachother.

All you need is the big giant 4 ft rubbermaid totes, or roughneck totes.

I am running about 100 plant sites in this tote.

This tote is my ez clone tote, and my vege tote.

THere is water in the bottom of the tote, about 5 inches or so... the roots explode and go crazy when they hit this water as long as there is an air stone or 2 in the tote.

Im also running longer off cycles, and a 1 min on cycle in the tote.

Now, those are minor changes, but make the whole system so much simpler.

so let that sink in for a sec, and ill move on...

now, in the current bloom setup, we take our plants, with these nice long roots, and we put them in these little tight fence posts....

which makes no sense if you stop and think about it.

So here is a better way, and it is just as cost effective...

keep using the big rubbermaid totes for bloom...

only, have a seperate bloom station set up with the totes and these totes are daisy chained together.

below i show a couple setups.

Now ive got to more of a 50psi pump and more fine sprayers, but you could easily still use the stinkbud sprayers.

The cool thing is, you dont have to put a pump in every tote, you can just run one pump, and figure out a way to put a pvc pipe that runs the length of all the tubs, and have pvc or poly lines go through the upper parts of tubs,a nd spray within the tub. Then, all the nute water that rains down, is constantly being moved around, keeping the oxygen levels really high... in the bottom 3 inches of the tub. The rest of the tubs are all still air.

What i do is have a sump pump and a seperate elevated res, but thats only because i like to have a seperate res so that i dont have to lift the lid off of one of the tubs to check nutes. Further, you dont even need a sump pump if you put the extra res down on the ground with the other tubs. HOWVER, if you plan on filling this extra res really high with fluids, THEN YOU NEED TO USE THE SUMP PUMP, because otherwise, if was just daisy chained in like the other tubs, then ALL water levels in all tubs would rise, and thats not the point of this system... you want as much air, and as little dwc water in the bottoms as possible, but you need the dwc water to catch the rain of the sprayers, and keep it all mixing and oxygenated

To use a seperate res which holds high volume of water so that i dont have to check the system every day, i have a sump pump with a level sensor installed in the tubs.

I have the sprayer pump in the main res.

Once it rains enough in the tubs, the sump pump comes on due to the level sensor, and refils up the main res.

If the main res gets too low, its because the plants drank a lot, and it needs to be refilled.









Thats the tubs idea... i showed it in different configurations, but id use 2 rows of these setups side by side, and jsut hang lights down in plants down the length of it


Best part is, if the power goes out... plants dont die. Roots are still in water.

Only thing you need on battery backup to keep plants alive for DAYS is the air pump... i put an air stone in each tub.

I run 2x 1" lines from tub to tub. THese lines are about 2 inches up from the floor.

THe high volume pump, pumps water out via a pvc pipe, or you could use flexible hose. It splits, and goes in both directions to the 2 end tubs.

All water comes back to the middle tub via gravity.

I put a little screen over the hose port holes inside the tubs.

These tubs could be used for clone or veg as well, all you have to do is PLUG the hose ports.

It makes it nice because everything is interchangible, and roots have all the room in the world.

Its also less expensive to setup, and less risky when power goes out.

If you run large plants, you could put only 4 or 6 holes per tub.

If you run lollypopped plants, sog, you could put 20 or more holes per tub.

The nice thing is... all you need is a different lid... the tubs stay the same.

So going from one strain to antoher simply requires an extra lid, and lowes usually has an extra lid in count to the tubs, so if you tll them you bought a tub, and forgot to grab the lid, they will usually let you have the extra.

These big tubs are 20 bucks.

I put waterproof tape over the couple holes where the handles are, on the inside of the tub, and i put about an inch wide, waterproof tape LIP around the whole top of the tub, and it keeps it from leaking out the lid.

If you go to 50psi sprayers tho, and dont point them towards the lid seam, it doesnt leak anyway.

and for anyone who wants to talk bad against the dwc portion of this setup, understand, over in thcfarmer.com, double D's setup is making over 4 lb per plant, and the platns are 6 ft tall... so dwc is fine.

His system uses high volume flow rates to keep lots of air in the water... just as my system does.

THe reason i DONT put the high volume pump at the end of the tubs row is because if BOTH 1 inch lines in a tub did CLOG... you are screwed, and you might even have a flood, and you pump will run dry.

in my sysetm, by keeping the pump in the middle, and having the feed line split both ways, if one tub did clog, understand, the water would eventually only flow the other way when it hit the T because of backpressure being hgiher in the clogged tub, due to raised water levels in the clogged tub, so the water would go the other way, to the non clogged side, and always make its way back to the pump.

Meanwhile... ONLY 1 TUB COULD EVER GO DRY DUE TO A CLOG...

because if the tubs are 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

And the pump is in tub 3

If tub 2 or 4 clog, it doesnt matter, all tubs still have water.

If tubs 1 clogs, then 2 would kind of go dry, but not really because water would backflow from tub 3, AND the sprayers still come on every 7 min or so.

So technically... a tub going dry is pretty much impossible.... but thats why i put the high volume pump in the middle tub.

THis makes mixxing nutes a piece of cake too, becuase, you can shut off the sprayer pump for a couple min, and mix everythign right there in your main res, and then once its all spot on, turn your pump back on. Honestly, i dont even shut it off anymore because im so used to mixing correctly the first time anyway.

But like i said, sump pump, and main res are optional. You can simply put the 2 pumps in the middle tub, or have 2 smaller sprayer pumps, and put them in each end tub...

or 5 small sprayer pumps and put them in every tub... but to me thats just a hassle.

1 sprayer pump works fine. If it fails, plants live.

if high volume circulation pump fails... plants live.

if air pump fails after those other 2 fail... plants still live for quite a while as their roots are in water... but the DO will run out eventually.

Like i said, air pump, battery backup... and you are good to go...

all plants roots touch the water by week 3 of existance if you are a good grower...

so that means roots hit the bottom before they ever get to bloom tubs anyway.

**all pumps can be bought on ebay for pretty cheap, if you hunt youll find a 1600gph pump for about 80 bucks shipped, and you could use this same style pump for stinkbud sprayers, or you could get a higher pressure pump on ebay as well, for about 80 bucks. Sump pump, i found a new one on ebay for 30 bucks.

Air pump, prob about 50 bucks. 5 air stones, 20 bucks. 5 buckets for bloom, and 1 or 2 buckets for veg and clone, 140 bucks tops. You really only need one bucket tho, because you can put 100 2 inch netpot holes in a lid, and then transfer the plants when they start to crowd eachother.

1 8x bulb, t5, 4 ft fixture fits perfect over the clone and veg tub. Will grow 100 plants past a foot if you let it. (i know because i cloned early, and had to wait for the bloom area to finish) 

Pvc pipe and hoses stuff, maybe 40 bucks tops


**plant roots never have to re-adapt to a new enviroement... they exist in the same style enviroment from start to finish... least amount of stress possible, plants say, "what transplant?"

ps, now we cant just say SB system anymore, bc both of our initials are SB 

altho, he was here first, so he can have sb... just call mine the sherriberry system 


Hope this helps


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 14, 2010)

one more tidbit...

this system can accept true high pressure aero.

While stinkbud calls his system aero, most true aero guys will tell you thats an insult to the art.

True aero needs large chambers to allow for mist to float in the root chamber between sprays.

The fence posts are absolutely too tight.

These tubs i use, are still ALMOST too tight, but hp aero WILL WORK in these tubs.

WHen it comes time that you want to move onto the next level and go to HP aero, or even 50psi medium aero, all you have to do is buy a 50psi pump and 80 micron sprayers, OR buy a 100psi pump, and a accumulator pressure tank, and hp sprayers.

True HP aero only has a 1 sec on time, and about 1 min off times.

This gives roots max ability to absorb both nutes and air.

At that point, you wouldnt even need the spump pump in the tubs... the sump pump would have to be in the res to keep the tubs full of water because the plants would drink it all and the spray is not excessive, so it would not re add tot he tubs fluid levels..., or if you got the spray times down perfect YOU WOULDNT EVEN NEED WATER IN THE BOTTOMS OF THE BLOOM TUBS FOR ALL NUTES WOULD BE ABSORBED BY ROOTS EACH SPRAY, and what thin film of nute water accumulated on the walls and floor of the tub, roots would totally absorb each spray.

im not to that level yet, but if i did get there, i wouldnt have to change setups.

Hope this helps.

Not raining on stinkbuds parade, he is the reason i got started with sprayers and tubs...

but is there a next level? absolutely.


----------



## Hill0046 (Feb 14, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> but is there a next level? absolutely.


 
Nice post Sherryberry.
I would love to see pics of your set up.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

Sheri your ideas are great and I thought about this too. But in the end I thought Stinkbud system fit my needs better and it is super simple. All my replacement parts are local to me. I can remove 1 rail at a time on my system, clean it, load it up again, away I go. Res gets cleaned biweekly anyway, it is all just too simple this way.


----------



## Metalarc Lemon (Feb 14, 2010)

The only problem I have with this type of system (small problem at that) is that all my roots grow together and make it impossible to remove 1 plant without damaging the roots it is intermingled with. Now I don't ever have to remove any plants but some people grow different strains with different finish times in the same tube. Other than that small inconvenience it is a simple and effective growing method, even without the misters inside.


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 14, 2010)

Metalarc Lemon said:


> The only problem I have with this type of system (small problem at that) is that all my roots grow together and make it impossible to remove 1 plant without damaging the roots it is intermingled with. Now I don't ever have to remove any plants but some people grow different strains with different finish times in the same tube. Other than that small inconvenience it is a simple and effective growing method, even without the misters inside.


 
you are correct, but as you learn a strain, and how much it bushes, you dont have this problem anymore....

The roots only grow together after week 4ish, from clone or seed.

by that time, i have already taken the plants from the lid where they are all next to eachtoher, and placed them in a lid which has their final spacing... 6 per tub lets say.

At that point, they can grow together ALL THEY WANT... it doenst matter, plants will finish in that placement.

MeJuana ssays "Sheri your ideas are great and I thought about this too. But in the end I thought Stinkbud system fit my needs better and it is super simple. All my replacement parts are local to me. I can remove 1 rail at a time on my system, clean it, load it up again, away I go. Res gets cleaned biweekly anyway, it is all just too simple this way."



If you think about my setup a bit longer, you will see that cleaning is actually SIMPLER.

I will explain:

The plants are attached permenantly to the lid once the roots explode and bond together.

So, what do you do? You buy an extra tub.

This extra tub is the one that gets cleaned. 

The dirty tub that needs cleaned, that the plants are in, all you have to do is lift the lid with the plants off that tub, and put it on the clean tub.


Then, shut off the circulation pump for a min. 

Raise the dirty tub on one end so that the low side is the drain side that flows to the next tub.

Most of the water drains out of that tub, and now its not going to spill once you detach the hoses.

Then, lift the tub that it drained into, so that its tilted, put a cinder block under this end for a sec, then detach the hoses from the dirty tub, and the other tubs that still have all the water in them, the last one is tilted high, so it doesnt leak all over the floor. 

Bring the clean tub over, attach the hoses, and then swap the lid from the dirty tub to the clean one.

Turn your pump back on. Plants arent phased a bit.

Now... if you have more than 5 tubs, like 10 tubs... at 2 different stations... then cleaning is a piece of cake.

THe tubs that have harvested plants... you clean those tubs completely.

You then lift the lids off the dirty tubs, and put them on the clean ones.

Now the old dirty tubs, you clean those... and the new clones go in that setup.

Further... i dont clean my tubs during bloom... i havent had a problem yet.

One other little tip... if you have the circulation feed line come in high up the 2 end tubs, you can attach a 20 micron filter diesel fuel catch sack sold for a few bucks on ebay...

as the water cirulates, it waterfalls through that filter sack.

You can also attach a permenant small pump in one of the tubs, prob the middle, and just take the guard off the pump, and have it lift the water, and drop it back through one of these filter sacks, and hanging the filter sack so taht the top of the sack is above water level so that no debris falls from the filter sack.

But again... theres really no need to clean anything, but once you have 10 tubs, and a staggered harvest, it becomes a piece of cake.

IF you want to swtich out the res before tub cleaning, its easy, you just go down the length of the tubs and tilt them, and have the main circulation pump pumping to a drain somewhere in your house.. and you tilt tubs one by one until ALL water is back in the middle tub, and then just swap out that tub, or use the sump pump to drain it to the bottom.

Cleaning a tub is 10 times easier than a fence post.

Further... you cant clean the fence posts during the 2 month bloom phase without pulling each individual plant out of the post... and ripping roots.

So... again, your point makes absoluetly no sense that its easier... when in my setup all you have to do is lift a lid from one tub and put it on another one thats clean.

But if you dont feel like changing setups, thats fine too, its a free world... im just saying, is there a better one in many aspects? yes. and does it cost more? no.


----------



## greengenez (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm on pg.94 in this book and it looks like the villain has come in. this guy is a real pickle sniffer, I hope he gets written out. 

Thanks stink you have gone above and beyond. I think I may even be able to do this.


----------



## bfq (Feb 14, 2010)

you wont if you listen to SuckBud's lame ass advice.... and maybe he will rob from you too!

and maybe just maybe the mods at RIU wont be such gutless taint lickers.... staff here is pathetic and beyond biased.

SB, hide behind your fake "friends" all you want, yer a fraud and sooner or later you will reveal yourself for who you are.... now, be the little bitch you are and whine to have this post deleted too.

anyway, i wouldnt have been back but someone told me i was deleted....


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

Metalarc Lemon said:


> The only problem I have with this type of system (small problem at that) is that all my roots grow together and make it impossible to remove 1 plant without damaging the roots it is intermingled with. Now I don't ever have to remove any plants but some people grow different strains with different finish times in the same tube. Other than that small inconvenience it is a simple and effective growing method, even without the misters inside.


It is kind of like picking a lock. You get a little safe thing to poke with like a wooden ruler. Then you be gentle, lift, wiggle, shake, lower it, wiggle a little lift. If you have to slide your spray PVC posts a little. Continue, when it is high enough you have to be gentle and lift the roots with the ruller and use it to wiggle, pull gently, all of a sudden she will just come free but watch it on the spray nozzle. I practiced this with my males I am like an expert now. hehehehe


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

greengenez said:


> i'm on pg.94 in this book and it looks like the villain has come in. this guy is a real pickle sniffer, I hope he gets written out.
> 
> Thanks stink you have gone above and beyond. I think I may even be able to do this.


I read all the beginning pages too up to into the hundreds. There is the the Stinkbud forums too, downloads on stinkbuddies.com as well. I am still on RIU too, I like it here but I get my info about the SB system from the SB forums. Really knowledgeable people using the exact system you are.


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 14, 2010)

Second one up and running; 430w HPS on a 6' light mover.
3rd 6-Hole is under construction...


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to admit...I'm mostly a lurker. The last couple hundred pages of this thread should be reason enough on why that is. First of all to greengenez...I TOTALLY got what you were saying, and I'm still sort of chuckling!

Second of all to Stinkbud...I started reading this thread about a month after you started it, and followed it until the drama started. But by that time, I had already learned what you were teaching, and had it printed out, and memorized. I didn't NEED to keep reading after the initial instruction, but I did because I saw the effect you had on people. I saw you diffuse situation after situation. I saw people say really rude things to you, while you calmly answered their question, without anger or retaliation.
Everyone you had taught would have gladly posted every name in the book at these "flamers" in defense of you...but I saw a few post after the attacks that you had enlightened them even more with your peaceful posture.
A few months after the post began I went and purchased what I needed, and my journey began. It was a different journey for me because I had never tried to grow before, and I don't smoke....weird, right? My 19 year old daughter has had 4 knee surgeries and will now have to have a knee replacement after all of that. She hates taking pain medication...but loves life. Anyway...that's how this began for me. I HAD to grow, and I HAD to succeed. I couldn't watch my daughter miss out on anymore life. It may sound backward to some of the population, but it made sense to me.
Everywhere I looked and everyone I talked to gave me different information, and everyone wanted to be right and everyone wanted to say that everyone else was wrong. In my mind I was thinking, "WTF???? I thought this was about the love." That's when I just happened to stumble on your thread.
I could go on and on...really I could. But all I really want to say to Stinkbud, is thank you. Thank you for your generous and patient soul. Thanks for being a teacher, and thanks for your experience. Thanks for never giving pieces of yourself away to those that need their self importance and the spotlight.
yea...this is a little "emo and chick-y". But I AM emo and chick-y....because of what I learned here, my daughter can function like a normal person. She can surf and ride her skateboard and walk her dog. Those things still cause her pain, but she is equipped to deal with that pain now because of what I learned in this thread.

I hadn't been back to the thread in about 7 months and I just finished reading everything I had missed. It took awhile. To the people who had been there since the beginning...it must have made you feel bad to watch the tone of things change. To watch the commraderie fade into high school drama. But we were there at the beginning and know how cool it was to read how it all came together and watch everyone list the supplies they had bought, see photos of the grow rooms come together and then listen to the "anxious parents" waiting for roots to pop, until finally we heard the harvest stories...all of us on the edge our seats.
To the people who just have to shout, argue, condescend, critisize, and hate....go ahead. Some of us here not only learned how to grow AMAZINGLY...we also learned how to be better people. Thanks to Stinkbud and to all of those who made the first few hundred pages of this thread a blast!

Peace, love, waves................


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 15, 2010)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> I have to admit...I'm mostly a lurker. The last couple hundred pages of this thread should be reason enough on why that is. First of all to greengenez...I TOTALLY got what you were saying, and I'm still sort of chuckling!
> 
> Second of all to Stinkbud...I started reading this thread about a month after you started it, and followed it until the drama started. But by that time, I had already learned what you were teaching, and had it printed out, and memorized. I didn't NEED to keep reading after the initial instruction, but I did because I saw the effect you had on people. I saw you diffuse situation after situation. I saw people say really rude things to you, while you calmly answered their question, without anger or retaliation.
> Everyone you had taught would have gladly posted every name in the book at these "flamers" in defense of you...but I saw a few post after the attacks that you had enlightened them even more with your peaceful posture.
> ...


Thank you for this post. I too, have been around here for a while and am grateful for all I have learned. Like you, I didn't check in for several months and was shocked at the new tone in here. It gives some weight to the theory that given enough time, people will screw up everything they touch. And the better something is, the quicker they try to tear it down. Thanks again to stink and all the old time stinkbuds.


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello all-really great information on here everyone, i've been lurking for the last few months. I've been doing the system with different nutes, General hydroponics 3 part, Cal Mag, Diamond Nector, Liquid Kharma. I havn't reached the holy grail 1 lb yet but I don't have C02, which everyone says is the ticket to success. 

I wanted to tell everyone about a new product I'm trying at week 6 of flower. It's called Humbolt County's Own "gravity flower hardener" analysis .75% Ascophyllum Nodosum -Sea Kelp Extract, and Vitamins B1, B2, B3. Supposed to be some real powerful shit. I added just a bit (4mL), and Black Strap Molassis (just enough to brown a gallon of water) 1-1.5 mL) to 12 gallons of water. Ran it for 1 week then switched to regular nutes for week 7 and beyond. It really seems to be bulking up the size of the flowers, more purple in color earlier. I'm hoping for my biggest harvest yet, arn't we all.

Sorry to hear all the bad Kharma on here now. I hate money-but I need money. Everyone is on edge, the nation isn't able to get anything done and meanwhile our country is spiraling down the toilet. I wish I could get all you guys super high so you could quit fighting. Thanks SB for the best system ever. SB you saved my butt from some serious economic turmoil-thanks


----------



## andyman (Feb 15, 2010)

whats up everyone I havent been on in a long time. Just stopping in to c whats up. I think I left off a few hundred pages ago. lol guess I got some catchin up to do


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 15, 2010)

andyman said:


> whats up everyone I havent been on in a long time. Just stopping in to c whats up. I think I left off a few hundred pages ago. lol guess I got some catchin up to do


Hey, good to see you again. I haven't been around for a while myself. Are you one of the guys that was using veg units to flower in? Thats what I did and was wondering how it was working for other folks that didnt go the fence post route. It is really working out well here. 31 gal root tub on top of a 14 gal res.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 16, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Hey, good to see you again. I haven't been around for a while myself. Are you one of the guys that was using veg units to flower in? Thats what I did and was wondering how it was working for other folks that didnt go the fence post route. It is really working out well here. 31 gal root tub on top of a 14 gal res.


I like the idea of using the veg unit but I have a problem with roots growing into the bottom of my unit. So I thought about using screen or something on the bottom, but then my males would lock into that shit. The flower unit has some advantages in this area.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 16, 2010)

great read


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 16, 2010)

After a month or so of flowering, I just raise the lid enough to reach in an move the roots around where I want them. Separating them like that makes it really easy to pull a single plant or two if you are running strains that finish at different times.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Feb 16, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Ouch! I hate to see pics like those! Spider mites. By far the worst thing that can happen to a grower. Unfortunately it happens to everyone.
> 
> Buy some triple threats for your flower room. Remember, you can't buy too many predators. The more you buy, the faster the problem will end.
> 
> ...


I had a question for the grand master, StinkBud. kiss-ass What is the BEST option to eliminate pest, spider mites root aphids, if you already have them. and once gone keep them away for good. Is it possible? There are So many different answers to the same question.. haha


----------



## sbkg (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys I'm wondering if anyone has used the 18gal 'Toughbox' from Lowes for the stinkbud aeroponic system? Does it leek? 

I can only find the 14gal ROUGHNECK rubbermaid container. Which one should I use?

Also, can you run more than one pump off one timer? (them things are expensive!)


----------



## dirrtyd (Feb 17, 2010)

sbkg said:


> Hey guys I'm wondering if anyone has used the 18gal 'Toughbox' from Lowes for the stinkbud aeroponic system? Does it leek?
> 
> I can only find the 14gal ROUGHNECK rubbermaid container. Which one should I use?
> 
> Also, can you run more than one pump off one timer? (them things are expensive!)


 You can use the 14 gallon and you can also run more thanone pump off the timer easily. I have ran up too four off my timers. Have Fun


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 17, 2010)

Home Depot and Target for the Rubbermaid roughnecks around me. Someone told me the Target ones are fake, but they work great.


----------



## sbkg (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys thanks, another question, Are people using the 4x4 or 5x5 fence posts? I'm having trouble finding end caps for the 5x5 but the 4x4 seemed to be no problem....

One more...is the Ecoplus 396 the goto pump with these systems? Has anyone used HydroFarms ActiveAqua 400?


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 17, 2010)

The 5x5 posts would be better if you could find end caps. We have the 4 3/4 x 4 3/4 here at our Home Depot, no end caps though.

EcoPlus 396 is the goto pump for this system. I would just do searches on the other one to see if it has a high rate of failure. These pumps were really designed to always run, not 1 on 5 off. You need one tried and tested with 1 on 5 off


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been using the same 396 in my cloner at 1/4 for about year now and it hasn't failed yet. I run my other units 24/7 and have had a pump get a little noisy but it was still pumping. I replaced it because the noise was getting on my nerves. At 20 bucks, you can afford to keep a spare or 2 on hand.


----------



## cran (Feb 17, 2010)

I am about to build my clone and veg system using stink's plans. I was just curious if I can move the plants from veg container to a ebb&gro system. I have the 12 pot ebb&gro system now and would like to use it with this system.


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 17, 2010)

So I am going to stage my stinkbuddies system, I am thinking of using two vege units to flower in for the first round then build 3 flowering systems. I just want to get my feet wet to start with and get used to growing in air.

Any one had any experience on using the vege system to flower? I am thinking I should keep them small as 18 monsters could be a bit much for a small space.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 18, 2010)

Cran- sure you can since there's no medium it would be very simple


Cliddy- is seen a couple people do it. Matter a fact look a few pages back txhomegrown has

pics of his

Peace


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 18, 2010)

Cran- sure you can since there's no medium it would be very simple


Cliddy- I've seen a couple people do it. Matter a fact look a few pages back txhomegrown has pics of his.

Peace


----------



## sancho (Feb 18, 2010)

I finished all 814 pages, Im a total newb and after reading this I feel so comfortable in my garden! Its a great grow education for sure, Thanks stink, I hope your riding better snow than me this winter bro! Its pretty bad this year. Anyway, thank you all, Im a SB now as well, checkout my stinkbud in the back of my tent, Its my fist run tru it and it works too good! The dirt plants you see were vegged while I took my cuttings and let them root, built the NFT and wow and ran out of room quick! Im around 21 days in 12/12. (that pic was 17 days in 12/12) Im new so any advice is helpful, thanks.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 18, 2010)

Cliddy said:


> So I am going to stage my stinkbuddies system, I am thinking of using two vege units to flower in for the first round then build 3 flowering systems. I just want to get my feet wet to start with and get used to growing in air.
> 
> Any one had any experience on using the vege system to flower? I am thinking I should keep them small as 18 monsters could be a bit much for a small space.


Depending on what is ready to come out of the veg unit at the time, I have been flowering anywhere from 3 to 8 plants per unit. The yield has not been that much different no matter how many are being flowered at one time. I kind of like growing less bigger plants myself. I can tie them off and bend them any way I want to almost so that there are a lot of bud sites exposed to the lights. Here is a link to some early pics when I was first making the switch from soil to hydro.

http://www.texashomegrown.com/myhobby.html

I started doing it this way instead of the fence posts, because I am going to be moving soon and these units will break down and stack very easy. Just looks like a bunch of Rubbermaid totes in the back of the truck. Good luck with your grow


----------



## dakin3d (Feb 18, 2010)

Whats up, all? I just wanted to take a poll to see if others are following Stinks nutrient regimen to the 'T'... So, if anyone has any variance that they would like to share, it would be much appreciated. Nutrient Co(s), Supplements, concentration in EC (PPM does nothing for me... or anyone else for that matter), pH fluctuation descriptions, etc.

Thanks in advance and happy growing! Cheers, dak


----------



## panhead (Feb 18, 2010)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


WTF is wrong with your head kid ? 

This member takes time to post an ass kicking tutorial that shows everybody how to do things the right way & you offer up nonsensical posts saying not to do it beacuse it is alot of work & the usual fed paranoia.

Not everybody is growing in the bedroom closet in their parents home.

Great tutorial & bang on showing the right way to grow. Plus rep.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't worry about the thread crappers, just ignore them


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 18, 2010)

Might be a stupid question but I thought it best to ask. 

I am going to buy some clones that have been rooted in rock-wool, can I put these into stinkbuddies system with out shocking/killing them? Will the rock wool be a problem?

Yes or No? Will ph be an issue? Or any other issues you can think of?

Thanks THXhomegrown for the info ill let you know how it goes

Thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 18, 2010)

Rockwool is meant to be 30% wet, if you use it in aero it will be 100% wet. So I pull as much of that cube off there as possible. When I am done most of the roots are gone, but the balls i nice and clean.

If Stinkbuddies forum was up I would link you to a picture of how much I actually pull away.


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 18, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Rockwool is meant to be 30% wet, if you use it in aero it will be 100% wet. So I pull as much of that cube off there as possible. When I am done most of the roots are gone, but the balls i nice and clean.
> 
> If Stinkbuddies forum was up I would link you to a picture of how much I actually pull away.


Im a member on stink buds when the site is up ill grab that link from you. 

So you pull off most of the rock wool and the roots with it? Then put it in the system. How badly does this shock them

If im going to spend 400 on clones I don't want to lose 1/2 of them.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 18, 2010)

I did it with 3 so far and I swear it didn't seem to shock them at all. I took a picture on there when I picked most the rockwool off then a picture 8 days later showing the roots exploded again. Plants are extremely healthy.

Man 400 on clones, that makes me nervous to give advice.. But I would worry to leave them in that rockwool and have stem rot.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Feb 18, 2010)

Any Stinkbuddies here know the best bug cure for use with aeroponic systems? I heard azatrol sludges up in the aeroflo.. is that true? What products actually kill those demon bastard we call spider mites or aphids?


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 18, 2010)

GrowFoSho

www.naturescontrol.com

Until they arrive grab some neem oil and do a lil research on the usage

Iam not going to advice you on that since I've personally never used it

You can also use straight water in a spray bottle set the spray to a stream so it comes out hard to knock them lil fuckers off

Hope this helps

Peace


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 19, 2010)

Floramite is the only thing that will kill those fuckers; it's good to attack them with a Hot Shot No Pest Strip as backup.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks so much guys.. I have floramite and avid.. (too scared to break out the avid, heard some nasty stuff about it.. so i dont have any experience with it) 

As for the floramite, there are way too many answers to the same question. How much do I use? 

Anyone of my fellow stinkbuddies know the correct answer to that question? and is it ok to dip clones in floramite? 

I hope our fearless leader and grandmaster StinkBud returns soon.. I know he's a very busy man.. Thanks for being such a great teacher and all 

around awesome human being!


----------



## slipperyP (Feb 19, 2010)

I have used the no pest strips with luck but the last little fuckers had a tollerance to it. They could live right next to the strip happily. Ive also heard there are some mite strains have become resistant to avid. I have been mixing a neem concenrate and then einstien oil. Since then I havent seen any mites hanging around. The stink bud fourmn is back up....search out dr greenthumb over there for more info on aztrol. From what I read that stuff is the shit.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

Stinkbuddies forum isn't up all the way yet. That is just a place to post messages until he finishes. So you will have to wait to do that search on Dr.GreenThumb but yeah he covered this topic a lot.


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 19, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I did it with 3 so far and I swear it didn't seem to shock them at all. I took a picture on there when I picked most the rockwool off then a picture 8 days later showing the roots exploded again. Plants are extremely healthy.
> 
> Man 400 on clones, that makes me nervous to give advice.. But I would worry to leave them in that rockwool and have stem rot.


Well if it has been done before, ill try it. Otherwise I could just make a clean cut and re root them I guess. But then that defeats the point of buying clones in the first place, what was too get a first harvest in quick, in the new system.

Neem oil works a charm on spider mites, although if they are in flower I don't know if I would use it. You can try these http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/pest-solver-guide-mites


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a clean cut and reroot with the G13 clone I had. Took about 20 days to root, finally it did. So this time I just plucked away in globs of rockwool, when I got down to the roots busting out of the bottom of the stem I took more time to leave as much as possible.


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 19, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I did a clean cut and reroot with the G13 clone I had. Took about 20 days to root, finally it did. So this time I just plucked away in globs of rockwool, when I got down to the roots busting out of the bottom of the stem I took more time to leave as much as possible.


Any chance you could throw the pic up on here mate?


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah when I get home tonight but not a promise cuz if I do that I am sure to forget. Just a plan to do so..


----------



## andyman (Feb 19, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Hey, good to see you again. I haven't been around for a while myself. Are you one of the guys that was using veg units to flower in? Thats what I did and was wondering how it was working for other folks that didnt go the fence post route. It is really working out well here. 31 gal root tub on top of a 14 gal res.


Yeah I made a fence post too but didnt get a chance to use it. The ol lady got prego and we had a baby,  so I retired for now till I can do a show somewere not near the homestead.

As for the veg units I modified a bit, they worked great. I found by putting smaller holes in the bottom of the top tote, and more of them that the roots had a harder time getting through. And I used screen type material around the pumps like a sock to keep the roots that made it down out.

I did a good # of the veg totes outside at a friends house in the country and it worked out great. They loved the sun and grew so fast. The temps in the res didnt get all that warm either.

I will be still checking in from time to time.


Also what happend to stinkbuds site I checked it out the other day and it didnt seem to be working. Did some drama go on that I missed somewere from not being online for a few.
peace


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

k here's two plants. They were huge rockwool cubes with roots coming out when I started, so I took a lot of root here.

Used H202 on my hands and scissors first. I used scissors to cut slices and then hacked sections out. When it is just a golf ball size root ball left I am using scissors rare, most holding root with one set of index/thumb then using the other hand to pinch off rock wool. My main concern is not pulling the roots at the stem, these are to be saved.

Why? Stem rot, too damn much water in these things.. Here's two plants, two pictures of one plant then the other.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

All the plants look the damn same in 8 days so here's the Plant 1, 8 days later. That was 1/29 and she is ready for flower now, but I am growing her for clones. HeroJuana OG fck I can't wait..


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2010)

MeJuana... I have had experience with this... even little bits of RW will cause trouble because it just holds too much water...

I ended up using tweezers to GENTLY and CAREFULLY remove every last bit of RW...

Stem and root rot will always be a factor anytime RW is constantly soaked...

Hope this helps..


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

They seem ok I moved 2 plants like that to flower holding back my HeroJuana OG. I like this one so she's getting ready to make a dirt mother plant as well as a batch for the flower unit. Anyway long story short soon we will know I hope those two in the flower unit make it. HeroJuana, still in veg, is close to making babies she just needs a little boost now to thicken up her sticks she was just a bit shorter than all the other plants for a bit. So her stem isn't going to have time to rot, she's close to her personal cycle.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm,, ive never had a problem with rockwool and i get clones in RW all the time.

Ive always just stuffed them in the net pots with all my other cuttings on 1 on 5 off all the way from clone to flower.


----------



## dirrtyd (Feb 19, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hmm,, ive never had a problem with rockwool and i get clones in RW all the time.
> 
> Ive always just stuffed them in the net pots with all my other cuttings on 1 on 5 off all the way from clone to flower.


I use the same system DirtHawker does and I have never had a problem with rockwool. I buy clones all the time and throw them in this system . Hell the OG kush Stink gave me I put in rockwool at his house and it has roots now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2010)

Well... I'll keep my mouth shut next time... I just said because every time I have dealt with RW and I kept wet, I had troubles...

But good on you guys for not having issues,...


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 19, 2010)

Great advise thanks, Ill take away some rock wool then just pop them in there.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 19, 2010)

Bwhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 20, 2010)

Cliddy said:


> Great advise thanks, Ill take away some rock wool then just pop them in there.


Yeah I guess either way. One thing if you leave rockwood get it snug wit the collar don't allow pooling in between.


----------



## kokokoko (Feb 20, 2010)

nice work man!


----------



## sancho (Feb 20, 2010)

Im hoping stink or somebody has any experience using the SB formula for dirt plants, Ive been using the stink mix in my NFT res and using the same botanicare hydro problend at 1 or 2 tsp a gal in some dirt plants. (my first and last dirt grow) Anyway my dirt girls are getting a little to light and Im wondering If its from using hydro nutes in soil, I also checked botanicares online feeding sced and they say to use alot more than the bottle recomends. Any advice? I know anything dirt is non relative to this thread but with all the botanicare users here I figured you all are my best resource, My first SB NFT is 3 1/2 wks in 12/12 and its truly amazing!!


----------



## andyman (Feb 20, 2010)

hey guys anyone know why I cant log onto stinkbuddys it says my username is not valid anymore or something. Is it possiable my account got deleted since I havent been online with either stinkbuddys or riu since like sep=oct.?? or is that site just down?
peace


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 20, 2010)

andyman said:


> hey guys anyone know why I cant log onto stinkbuddys it says my username is not valid anymore or something. Is it possiable my account got deleted since I havent been online with either stinkbuddys or riu since like sep=oct.?? or is that site just down?
> peace


Yeah it is down temporary he is installing new stuff. You can make a new account so you may talk on the forum that is there.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 20, 2010)

sancho said:


> Im hoping stink or somebody has any experience using the SB formula for dirt plants


I use Dutch Masters Advance for hydro on my dirt plants. I use Cal-Mag Plus with them too. They have never shown nute def, but it is easy to cross the line of feeding and poisoning. When I get swapped over to Botinicare I will be using them for my dirt mothers too, not buying nutes. Course with worm castings and all the rest... Hope that helps


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowFoSho said:


> Any Stinkbuddies here know the best bug cure for use with aeroponic systems? I heard azatrol sludges up in the aeroflo.. is that true? What products actually kill those demon bastard we call spider mites or aphids?


I always recommend predator mites if you haven't waited too long.

http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt


----------



## santeelocal (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone may have already asked this but I'll ask again I just built the stinkbud jr. and read the new article in high times, when you say that I can harvest a pound my very first time farming do you mean a pound wet or a pound dry? I know stupid question but I had to ask.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 20, 2010)

Everything would have to fall into place just about perfectly to hit that pound mark. I have yet to make it, but I am still not able to introduce CO2 into the equation. I have hit 14 Oz. dry weight from one unit and I was thrilled. Usually I can expect 10 - 12 Oz per unit. I will keep trying and hoping. Of course, I am still hoping for a Cubs/Sox World Series. I bet I hit a pound before that happens.


----------



## slipperyP (Feb 20, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Everything would have to fall into place just about perfectly to hit that pound mark. I have yet to make it, but I am still not able to introduce CO2 into the equation. I have hit 14 Oz. dry weight from one unit and I was thrilled. Usually I can expect 10 - 12 Oz per unit. I will keep trying and hoping. Of course, I am still hoping for a Cubs/Sox World Series. I bet I hit a pound before that happens.


 
I bet you hit the pound mark way before that happens...lol


----------



## sancho (Feb 20, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I use Dutch Masters Advance for hydro on my dirt plants. I use Cal-Mag Plus with them too. They have never shown nute def, but it is easy to cross the line of feeding and poisoning. When I get swapped over to Botinicare I will be using them for my dirt mothers too, not buying nutes. Course with worm castings and all the rest... Hope that helps


I have to say the stinkbub NFT is ten times easier to than dirt!! with a ppm and ph meter its hard to mess up, with dirt its slow, bieng new its harder to feed corectly. After these dirty girls finish Im trowing this dirt in the flowerbed outside where it belongs and making room for 2 more NFT! At least the suns out and If i jam I can still make the hill for a 1/2 day of spring riding.


----------



## santeelocal (Feb 20, 2010)

So you're getting 10-12 OZ dry that's amazing I am getting ready to start my first aeroponic grow in a week I have to find some clones I like. I posted a question earlier about ppm, my ppm is 450 form the tap, first off is this way too high and if not if the feeding chart says to have the ppm between 1120-1260 is this including the ppm of my water or on top of?


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 20, 2010)

sancho said:


> I have to say the stinkbub NFT is ten times easier to than dirt!! with a ppm and ph meter its hard to mess up, with dirt its slow, bieng new its harder to feed corectly. After these dirty girls finish Im trowing this dirt in the flowerbed outside where it belongs and making room for 2 more NFT! At least the suns out and If i jam I can still make the hill for a 1/2 day of spring riding.


I have a grip of plants in the flower system now, dirt plants finishing next to them. I will never flower dirt plants again, I agree pain in the ass. This system just goes, I can check the PH/PPM in a blink. I will have dirt mothers, that is partly for catastrophic failure and partly because I will be running half flag through summer. But not flower dirt plants again.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Feb 20, 2010)

Have any Stinkbuddies here tried to make a Stinkbud style pvc fence post that will fit an Aeroflo2 36 site? I thought it would be cool to see a pic or share some measurements if anyone has taken a stab at it.. I think I'll give it a shot tomorrow morning.. I figured it would be cool to make a trellis style, squared support system, like on the new Stinkbud jr. 

Have you all picked up your new High Times featuring the Grand Master Himself, Stinkbud. Very awesome stuff!!


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2010)

Im trying to find out if a fishtank regulator for co2 will work for plants not in a fishtank, and if it will work with an ENVIRONMENTAL CONTROLLER
or not at all. Im looking for a buddys grow show and if I find him a good deal on everything he needs for co2 he said he will hook me up good on his first harvest. Any suggestions on cheaper allternatives he told me I have about a $500 or so $$ spending budget. I have never done co2 myself so its new to me too.


----------



## andyman (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking this but he would still need a regulator I think. Anyone know if this is a good deal or are there better ones or cheaper ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360214860865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a complete environmental controller. You just need a C02 regulator, not that the whole deal isn't sweet. I would link you but shit I am a total newbie on the subject, don't want to steer you wrong.


----------



## slipperyP (Feb 21, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> That is a complete environmental controller. You just need a C02 regulator, not that the whole deal isn't sweet. I would link you but shit I am a total newbie on the subject, don't want to steer you wrong.


mejuana....have you seen the new SOG set up hes about to fire up? If you havent you should check it out, its a stinkbud setup on steroids.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131873-sog-grow-room-op-13.html

I think you may need permission to view....Its something you should check out.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 21, 2010)

slipperyP said:


> mejuana....have you seen the new SOG set up hes about to fire up? If you havent you should check it out, its a stinkbud setup on steroids.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131873-sog-grow-room-op-13.html
> 
> I think you may need permission to view....Its something you should check out.


SoG no longer runs Stink's Aero/NFT systems, he bought (2) GH Aeroflo 2/60.


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 21, 2010)

Can I pull 1 pound a month in a 10x10 space? Inc vege, and flower. I can clone else where.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 21, 2010)

heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2


any ideas?

heater below


----------



## drchron (Feb 21, 2010)

fucking sick dirthawk!!

same exact aero systems i want, two 36 cites .

yours looks dank as fuck, any flaws?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2010)

santeelocal said:


> Someone may have already asked this but I'll ask again I just built the stinkbud jr. and read the new article in high times, when you say that I can harvest a pound my very first time farming do you mean a pound wet or a pound dry? I know stupid question but I had to ask.


That would be dry bro. And there are no stupid question only stoned people...

SB


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 21, 2010)

Dirthawker, what container is that your using for your res? And what size pump are you using? 

Skick looking set up!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats a 40 gallon panda res with 4 posts.. 1ft spacing between plants. 
800gph pumps. Im trying to find the sweet spot of how many plants to run. 
Theres 16 holes, 4 per post. The tops were already harvested on the 16 plant blackberry unit on the left. The unit on the right has 13 plants. and the unit under the MH has only 8.

How much you wanna bet the 8 plant unit yields the most.

The only drawback is you use alot of nutrients with the bigger res.


----------



## amishvp (Feb 21, 2010)

hey just wanted to know how often the water in the rez in the flowering room would hav to be replaced?? i know that in the clone and veg its every three week i read in an earlier post what about flowering??


----------



## GanjaAL (Feb 22, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


Locate the gas line brother... put a T on it and plumb it to where you need it. Make sure you use teflon tape and pipe dope on your threads. Pipe dope first then teflon tape. Also you want to be sure to use a rated shut off valve for your newley plumbed line. Once everything is plumbed... spray all conections with mild sope/water solution and check for leaks. Gas is not something you want to fuck with if you are not sure how to do it. Can blow you up or kill your in your sleep.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Feb 22, 2010)

hell yea!! this op is exactly what i was planning on setting upp and you even cleared upp all those little kinks i was concerned about before.. super excited.. does anyone happen to use a propane burner as their co2 supply by the way?!


----------



## sagensour (Feb 22, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


 

That heater is a 80% heater and should not be messed with when trying to get CO2. The heater gases dont stay in the heat exchanger long enough to burn properly. Therfore, Carbon Monoxide will mostly be present in high ppm. Dont do it. Maybe with a 95% furnace, but not that one.


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Feb 22, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


damn super sexy room man!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2010)

sagensour said:


> That heater is a 80% heater and should not be messed with when trying to get CO2. The heater gases dont stay in the heat exchanger long enough to burn properly. Therfore, Carbon Monoxide will mostly be present in high ppm. Dont do it. Maybe with a 95% furnace, but not that one.


Thanks sage, but how do you know if its 80% or 95%? I did quite a bit of research on this and it really seems doable...check this article out.

http://ezinearticles.com/?CO2-for-Free&id=48431


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 22, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


First I hate you because you room is so nice. Just want that to be clear before you use any help I offer.

C02 from your heater has bad stuff in it from years of use, maybe a few days it won't matter. Over time you are building up extra crap. That is what I was told, I think I will take it to the bank.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2010)

Its natural gas.. it has an exhaust, a manual thermostat, and is supplied 120v power. In reality its a co2 generator on steroids..lol

all i would need to do is hook a controller to the heater and tap into the exhaust to vent into the room with a duct booster. Set my controller to say 1700, set my deadband to 200 .. Whenever the co2 in the room drops to 1500 it powers the heater which powers the gas valve open ignites the pilot that fires up the heater that burns the fuel which creates c02 that is exhausted up the exhaust pipe the duct booster powers on simutaneously and refills the room to 1700 then shuts power to the heater and booster.....

piece a cake.

Natural gas burns very clean.. as long as the flame is blue then only minimal amounts of carbon monoxide is produced if any. Of course its imperative that you have carbon monoxide detectors in place.
In reality all co2 generators on the market sold for grow rooms are basicly small heaters that burn fuel to create co2. So whats the difference if my heater is on steroids.. 

thanks for the compliments on the grow stinkbuds!


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 22, 2010)

I want to use my heater as C02 generator too, it is on the other side of the wall from my grow room. But I don't want to wake up dead. Or end up with headaches from the weed I can't stop smoking even though I know it is poisoned.. lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL.. yea its a good thing nobody lives in there.. but will see if it pans out.. if not i guess ill have to buy an overpriced marketed co2 generator that does the exact same thing...LOL


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2010)

A natural gas flame produces CO2. Water heater....gas heater...Gas Dryer....Gas stove....anything that burns propane or natural gas.

The problem comes when oxygen runs out, the flame starts to burn CO2 (yellow flame) since there's not much left. Carbon Monoxide becomes the by-product from this point.

A simple fix....allow fresh air in the area! The same requirements with the expensive CO2 Generators give this same warning.....you MUST have a fresh air source for the burner.

Once all these safety percautions are taken it will be as safe as any co2 generator.


----------



## andyman (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone know if a co2 regulator for fish tanks will work just as the higher priced ones for growing outside fishtanks? It looks the same to me but I dont know and the fish ones say something about a bubble counter.
like this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Regulator-NEW-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID_W0QQitemZ230440067305QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a74c60e9

I think the only dif would be a flow rate but thats why Im askin you all.
Please help 
thanks


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 22, 2010)

HerbalTreeMate520

Dagobaker is using propane for his co2 supply.

His in this thread a lot but not recently check a couple hundred pages back.

Peace


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like it would go in a tank of water though. Where would we find one of those to put it in with our aero gardens? Oh wait I have an idea!!


----------



## zalfed (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Mejuana....is stinkbud's site back up yet? I tried to login and haven't been able to....


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 23, 2010)

zalfed said:


> Hey Mejuana....is stinkbud's site back up yet? I tried to login and haven't been able to....


I just went there and checked. Everything is working. When it first came back up, I had to go in and start over with my username and password. I was able to use my old one, so it must have started from scratch.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 23, 2010)

zalfed yeah it is running but it is just a temporary site. All the original posts are saved, pictures all that stuff. He is just updating all the software still. Just make a temp account there on the temp server so we can still talk.


----------



## santeelocal (Feb 23, 2010)

I am going to to start using my stink bud jr this weekend and I have one question, I was using the fox farm line for soil and I am wondering if I can use the grow big for soil instead of buying a new bottle of the hydro formula can anyone help me?


----------



## andyman (Feb 23, 2010)

andyman said:


> anyone know if a co2 regulator for fish tanks will work just as the higher priced ones for growing outside fishtanks? It looks the same to me but I dont know and the fish ones say something about a bubble counter.
> like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Regulator-NEW-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID_W0QQitemZ230440067305QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a74c60e9
> 
> ...


any sugestions? I know most of you probly have co2.
come on hook a hillbilly up


----------



## zalfed (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you guys for the update....I was getting a little worried for a moment...


----------



## jazzyfranc (Feb 23, 2010)

looking real good..how much longer


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 23, 2010)

Santeelocal

First off I to will be building my junior's in the next week or so and had a question for you

Will you please give me the dimensions? Wondering how many I can fit in a 8x4x6.5 tent(thinking 3)

About the soil nutes I don't know form first hand experience but I would think so, considering the fact that Stink

hiself has used(mayb still is) pro blend veg for soil and liked the results. Looks at the ratios(N-P-K)

and see if there similar if so I'd say go for it. Me personally I would go for it either way you never know until you try

and would hate to waste those nutes.

Hope I helped a lil

Peace


----------



## santeelocal (Feb 24, 2010)

Tiger Woods, the dimensions of mine are 44"x27"x49". I opted to build mine without the ball valve because I am only growing in a 4x4x6.5 grow tent, and the valve made it just a little to long for my setup.


----------



## Judgeroy (Feb 24, 2010)

andyman said:


> anyone know if a co2 regulator for fish tanks will work just as the higher priced ones for growing outside fishtanks? It looks the same to me but I dont know and the fish ones say something about a bubble counter.
> like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Regulator-NEW-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID_W0QQitemZ230440067305QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a74c60e9
> 
> ...


 Not running CO2 but the regulator with solenoid would be the same except this one regulates to a pressure guage versus a flow meter! It still needs a CO2 monitor to switch on and off at your determined levels of saturation. You can convert psi to a flow rate. just do not have the formula at hand. Good luck, do you really NEED the CO2???


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks santeelocal


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2010)

Judgeroy said:


> Not running CO2 but the regulator with solenoid would be the same except this one regulates to a pressure guage versus a flow meter! It still needs a CO2 monitor to switch on and off at your determined levels of saturation. You can convert psi to a flow rate. just do not have the formula at hand. Good luck, do you really NEED the CO2???


 Thanks
I just figured that the fish one put out less at a time. If it were up to me I wouldnt even bother with the co2, but its for a buddy who just got there taxes back so they want me to source them up the equip. And help them get started. Then there supose to hook me up when they pull there first crop off. Helps me if it works cause Im out of my outdoor harvest that wasnt that great this year.


----------



## Judgeroy (Feb 24, 2010)

andyman said:


> Thanks
> I just figured that the fish one put out less at a time. If it were up to me I wouldnt even bother with the co2, but its for a buddy who just got there taxes back so they want me to source them up the equip. And help them get started. Then there supose to hook me up when they pull there first crop off. Helps me if it works cause Im out of my outdoor harvest that wasnt that great this year.


 It's my understanding that you don't really need co2 unless you have HEAT issues or maybe a tight room


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 24, 2010)

C02 increases yield and potency. So plant 30% more plants and call it a day.

I will run C02 but where I live it is hot in the summer. It will be easier to bring the temp to 85 versus 72. So C02 for me will save money by my calculations.


----------



## andyman (Feb 24, 2010)

Judgeroy said:


> It's my understanding that you don't really need co2 unless you have HEAT issues or maybe a tight room


 yeah tight room, dudes got a homeaid 10x10 grow tent. I think its sealed up tight.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 25, 2010)

I must have missed something too. What pics? Where? And if there were nudie pix, why were they posted on a grow forum? Did I miss the link to the girlie pix? Dont get me wrong, I really like naked women. A LOT, but there are places for that. As to the quality of the content, so to speak, I cant say. But Stink has never steered me wrong before, so I will trust his judgement as to the barf rating of said photos. Sounds like there are some sour grapes comming into play too. I sort of would like to know, but since it doesnt have anything to do with growing, it doesnt fucking matter. What happened to spead the love?


----------



## HARDBODYyadig (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Stink! Long time reader, first time poster. 

First, Let me just say that I love what you've done with this entire thread! There needs to be more people like you in the world brother. Now that that's off my chest I have a quick question haha . Ive been reading and made it up to page ~80 so if you've already covered this forgive me for asking again! (I've noticed people don't like to read before they ask questions ) Do you have a zip file or somewhere to access all of the material you've covered in your grow on one easy to access page? I'm getting tired of filtering through all of the hoopla, and just noticed today that this thread is about 800+ pages long! Yikes! If so have you covered anything more on the "scaled down" version or the "Harvest a 1/2 LB in three weeks" version? I am very interested in starting up an identical grow to yours but I don't have the space, but the scaled down version would fit my needs perfectly! If you, or anyone for that matter, could help me out to point me in the right direction I would be very very grateful!


----------



## slipperyP (Feb 26, 2010)

lol.......Thats someones daughter....lol...

I don't know the history or anything....I'll cut you some slack since you been on some floats. Sorry if your pissed Hiedi but taking it and rehashing it in front of a bunch of online viewers that stink has helped....You make your self look exactly like your angry about looking.


----------



## andyman (Feb 26, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I must have missed something too. What pics? Where? And if there were nudie pix, why were they posted on a grow forum? Did I miss the link to the girlie pix? Dont get me wrong, I really like naked women. A LOT, but there are places for that. As to the quality of the content, so to speak, I cant say. But Stink has never steered me wrong before, so I will trust his judgement as to the barf rating of said photos. Sounds like there are some sour grapes comming into play too. I sort of would like to know, but since it doesnt have anything to do with growing, it doesnt fucking matter. What happened to spead the love?


 Anyone can pass the nude chickee pics strait to me, I wana see too. I feel left out.


----------



## haikubutthead (Feb 26, 2010)

HARDBODYyadig said:


> Hey Stink! Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> First, Let me just say that I love what you've done with this entire thread! There needs to be more people like you in the world brother. Now that that's off my chest I have a quick question haha . Ive been reading and made it up to page ~80 so if you've already covered this forgive me for asking again! (I've noticed people don't like to read before they ask questions ) Do you have a zip file or somewhere to access all of the material you've covered in your grow on one easy to access page? I'm getting tired of filtering through all of the hoopla, and just noticed today that this thread is about 800+ pages long! Yikes! If so have you covered anything more on the "scaled down" version or the "Harvest a 1/2 LB in three weeks" version? I am very interested in starting up an identical grow to yours but I don't have the space, but the scaled down version would fit my needs perfectly! If you, or anyone for that matter, could help me out to point me in the right direction I would be very very grateful!


Yeah, Shrike has made a PDF of almost the entire thread. But read the whole thread, this is like a University education


----------



## snipsnip (Feb 28, 2010)

hey there i found your thread last night and i have been randomly reading up to page 42.anyway i am gonna build a aero in a 3.6x3.6 if you keep all the nutes the same in all three of your systems with three different resivors , could you in this area have three smaller systems with one revisivor and three seperate pumps ? and do you think a 600 watt would be adequet ? been doing ebb$flo for a while but changing up a bit ..your input would be great , i skipped ahead to page 800 or somthing and didnt see you posting anymore and saw you may have your own site? link me i appreciate all your hard work you do ...
thanks


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Feb 28, 2010)

The main instructions are on p.75. of this thread. You can also go the stinkbuddies website www.stinbuddies.com and you can download any of his systems. He is in the process of re-doing the web site so a lot of the information has been removed, I assume temprarily but it ia a great website if you are doing the stinkbud system. 

Good luck,

Ganja-ji


----------



## Cliddy (Feb 28, 2010)

Will this tent work?

http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Reflective-Interior-118x59x78-inch-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent-p-1202.html


----------



## panhead (Mar 1, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres a couple pics of my new room... no c02 yet but im trying to figure out a way to use my natural gas centrel house heater in a closet right next to the room to supplement the grow room with co2
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


Your on the right track thinking about using exhaust gas as a supplement for the garden but not with ANY furnace,even with a modern 95 percent efficient furnace the ppm of toxic gasses is way too high to chance in an occupied dwelling.

My line of work affords me the use of air monotoring gear where ive found out for myself that even the cleanest burning furnace or boiler is too dangerous to use.

What you can use is a gas or propane fired water heater & run the exhaust vent into your room,just be damm sure that the exhaust pipe going from the heater has enough rise to allow the exhaust to flow & not become vapor locked within the pipe.

Ive ran both my main room using the exhaust from my natural gas fired water for over 3 years straight with excellent results in bud production vs straight non supplemented air,i estimate an easy 10 % increase in overall bud production which in a room your size will add up into lb's.

Ive been chastized by the nay sayers & the doomsday police on this site for giving this advice in the past, not to mention being threatened with an infraction from fdd for giving dangerous advice but it is what it is ,the system works great & poses very little danger to life.

It works great for me.


----------



## haikubutthead (Mar 1, 2010)

Metalarc Lemon said:


> Here are a couple shots of the variation on this method that I spoke of earlier without the ez clone nozzles or any tubes inside the 4x4's at all 1/2" pvc feed line and 1.5" pvc drains, water in one end and out the other. works fantastic those girls are 21 days into flower.


So your input is on the top of the fence post?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 1, 2010)

panhead said:


> Your on the right track thinking about using exhaust gas as a supplement for the garden but not with ANY furnace,even with a modern 95 percent efficient furnace the ppm of toxic gasses is way too high to chance in an occupied dwelling.
> 
> My line of work affords me the use of air monotoring gear where ive found out for myself that even the cleanest burning furnace or boiler is too dangerous to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks PAN for the advice.. I decided that its not worth the trouble, and am going with the hydro water cooled co2 gen.. It seemed like a good idea at the time but the worries just outweighed the peace of mind. 

happy growin!!!


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 2, 2010)

panhead said:


> Your on the right track thinking about using exhaust gas as a supplement for the garden but not with ANY furnace,even with a modern 95 percent efficient furnace the ppm of toxic gasses is way too high to chance in an occupied dwelling.
> 
> My line of work affords me the use of air monotoring gear where ive found out for myself that even the cleanest burning furnace or boiler is too dangerous to use.
> 
> ...


I want to do it and do it right. I need some keywords to help begin to educate myself for this project. Can you help me out? I have a water heater in my garage, the vent is on the roof. I will need to run it to a bedroom on the far side of the house.

I am thinking I will have a redundancy system anyway, I will vent the air before entering my room. What do I care the hot water heater wastes so much C02 anyway, I will just eject the current room air before entering.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking your time share with us this very valuable information, I learned so much from that post on page 75, your my hero man.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 3, 2010)

I love blackberry.


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate Strawberry Cough


----------



## andyman (Mar 4, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I hate Strawberry Cough


 why is that?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 4, 2010)

andyman said:


> why is that?


too strong for'em


----------



## andyman (Mar 5, 2010)

any one have a link for how to setup a co2 regulator. got a cap one off fleabay for a buddys grow show im helping setup and Ive never used co2 and he knows even less than me. I just dont know how to figure out how to set it up on a timer till I get him a controler (ppm) 

So untill he can afford one of them nice ones Im going to have to set him up with a timer. I got a used cap co2 reg (.5-15 scfh) type. please any help
thanks yall


----------



## andyman (Mar 5, 2010)

I would ask on stinkbuddys but it seems my account is no good anymore. says my username doesnt exist??? weird since I sighned up as soon as stink started it. I dont want to re start an account there till I know for sure It wont be deleted/removed or what ever happend!!


----------



## andyman (Mar 5, 2010)

STINKBUD whats up with your site? Do I need to restart an account?? Is it done with what ever updates or revamping that was getting done??


----------



## andyman (Mar 5, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> too strong for'em


 the strawberry cough I did outdoor last year did ok, I didnt have any problem with it. I hope to put a few out this spring till I get somewere I can do my own indoor.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 5, 2010)

andy, I just registered again with my old id and everthing has been fine. Might just need to go in and try to start over. I think everything got blanked when he did the new forum.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, I have been using this cloning system for about a year now. And with the exception of some heat issues last summer, I have been getting great results. Until now. For the past few weeks, I have not been getting any cuttings to root. Some stems are rotting, some are getting hard and brittle. I cleaned it good, no help. I bought a new rubbermaid tub and for about 10 minutes ran bleach water through the pump and sprayers using a lid with no holes. And temps are staying between 65 and 70 or so. STILL, every day I get the PH to 5.8 and within 12 hours it has gone back up to about 8. What am I missing? I sure could use some advice.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

1 clean sprayers
2 clean out pvc pipes
3 check pump for roots and shit


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> 1 clean sprayers
> 2 clean out pvc pipes
> 3 check pump for roots and shit


Thanks, but I already did that twice. I remember Stink talking about hydrozine or something like that for algea. I dont see any crap growing and the plastic doesnt feel slimy, but I am willing to try anything reasonable. I may just start over from scratch. Another new tub, pump and sprayer setup. If new dont get it done, what could? I can convert the old cloner into another veg unit to give my babies more room to breathe.


----------



## Jack Sprat (Mar 6, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Thanks, but I already did that twice. I remember Stink talking about hydrozine or something like that for algea. I dont see any crap growing and the plastic doesnt feel slimy, but I am willing to try anything reasonable. I may just start over from scratch. Another new tub, pump and sprayer setup. If new dont get it done, what could? I can convert the old cloner into another veg unit to give my babies more room to breathe.



Hygrozyme, comes from Canada, uses secret enzymes. My Hydro store had it for $36.99,/ ltr, but it seems to work.


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 7, 2010)

Use stress zyme from petco... same concept but cheaper. Heard it keeps the slime away.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hill0046 (Mar 7, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> , I just registered again with my old id .


Tex. Please bring back the red head avatar. I miss her


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 7, 2010)

Hill0046 said:


> Tex. Please bring back the red head avatar. I miss her


I missed her too.


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Mar 7, 2010)

(messed up on quote)(some1 said feds can touch you still not the state)
not in cali--they passed that new law the feds cant mess wit us..... the main reason there tryn to tax it n legelize it..... in cali of course the other states will follow after were outa debt hahahaha


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 7, 2010)

NorthernCalifornia said:


> not in cali--they passed that new law the feds cant mess wit us..... the main reason there tryn to tax it n legelize it..... in cali of course the other states will follow after were outa debt hahahaha


I call bullshit *Shenanigans!* You sir are going to get someone fucking busted. 

Put up or shut up... show us this new law. Last time I checked the DEA is full steam ahead with busting soft targets. The unarmed and the sick and dying hear in Cali.

Like Koolhandluke used to say... do not open up your suck with false info to let people get big fuckstick in ass!


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a raid here in culver city:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/02/federal-agents-raid-marina-del-rey-marijuana-dispensary.html


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

from what i know the obama administration early in the first year signed a moratorium on the dea busting pot grows that are within their states legal limits..i wish i had the link but thats what google is for


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

GanjaAL said:


> Here is a raid here in culver city:
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/02/federal-agents-raid-marina-del-rey-marijuana-dispensary.html


couple of things went wrong here:
1. police had warrants for ppl in the dispensery no getting out of that
2. aside from the warrants no one was arrested
3. IRS was there you know what that means(dont fuck wit there money)
i'll leave u with a comment taken from someone u frequented the collective for what its worth:
"I am not surprised. I was partners with the owner, Jeff, for about 6 months when he first opened, and warned him repeatedly that his business practices would result in DEA raids. Luckily I had left him well before any assault weapons were pointed in my face.

He held quite a number of parties in the rest of the warehouse where Ecstasy and other drugs were readily available. The dispensary was not secure. Receipts were not kept. AND the dispensary room borders Culver City, which is not dispensary-friendly. The whole compound is one large hippie flophouse.

It's too bad that Jeff doesn't learn or plan better. He has a fighting spirit which I admire, but he just leaves too many loose ends."


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 7, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> from what i know the obama administration early in the first year signed a moratorium on the dea busting pot grows that are within their states legal limits..i wish i had the link but thats what google is for


Yes but... that will not stop them. I wish I had the article as well where the DEA said it would still go after them as they are still breaking federal law. I will see if I can find it.

I just hate it when people are telling people that is is legal when it is not. Sorry but yes it may be legal state wise but federal law is above state law. I just hope everyone understands this.


----------



## GanjaAL (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I searched and there is no Moritorium signed by the President. So I say... do as you wish but more raids will come. It was only a memo and not a signed directive from the commander and chief.

So grow at your own risk!

I do not say this to be a jerk but to protect those in the line of fire.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

ive never told any1 its legal anywhere..but im sure u werent talkin about me..until fedaral law is changed it will only b as legal as the current adminastration wants it to be..so keep that in mind when we vote

the purpose of my last post was to show where they fucked up and examples of what not to do for all those primary caregivers like me out there that would like to sleep a lil better at night


----------



## gmoneys (Mar 8, 2010)

okay so i just skimmed thru 800+ pages of pure goodness, i read the importnant stuff and skipped the bs arguing and poointing fingers and shit, anyway im gonna use stinkbuds method for mul;tiple reasons, i really appreciate all the info you have shared on here stink, ive learned so much, im gonna start building in the next few weeks, im sure ill have questions, but what i was sorta confused about was the perpetual harvest part, so my understanding is that i have my clones that i then veg, then i think i take clones from those and put them in the cloner whike their"mother" goes into bloom, and then repeat the process,,am i right?? anyway thanks for all the help!


----------



## slipperyP (Mar 8, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> ive never told any1 its legal anywhere..but im sure u werent talkin about me..until fedaral law is changed it will only b as legal as the current adminastration wants it to be..so keep that in mind when we vote
> 
> the purpose of my last post was to show where they fucked up and examples of what not to do for all those primary caregivers like me out there that would like to sleep a lil better at night



The 10th amendment clearly gives the states rights over the federal government. It was drafted by state representatives that had just come from large government and there is no doubt to me that the intention of this amendment was to protect state sovereignty.

The supreme court weaseled in a commerce clause initially intended to control farmers from growing their own grain. This is the clause that the feds use to justify stepping all over states rights is the commerce clause. Even though weed has no "legal commerce"

Its bullshit but its still a real catch-22. I think we would be better off repealing the commerce clause and stopping of the federal reserve control over our money.


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 8, 2010)

gmoneys said:


> but what i was sorta confused about was the perpetual harvest part, so my understanding is that i have my clones that i then veg, then i think i take clones from those and put them in the cloner whike their"mother" goes into bloom, and then repeat the process,,am i right?? anyway thanks for all the help!


Single most asked question from new comers.

Let's say you are flowering 6 plants and you have 6 in veg. Now the flower ones are going to finish in a week or so. Take clones from the veg plants and put them into the cloner now.. If you take 1 clone from each plant you are already back up to 6 new clones. Say you take 2 from each plant, well that's twice as many as you need. One week after you take the clones you are good to put them on 12/12.. But now you have too many clones whatever do you do?? Take the 6 strongest, move them to veg and in a couple months you will have the same problem again.


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to mention, just speed that process up or stagger start your plants for a perpetual.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone if you follow stinkbuds directions a decide to build an aerocloner you will get a tidy little unit... What I am having trouble with is finding the timer that will switch on and off 288 times in a 24 hour period as the babies require 1 minute of misting with 4 mins off..

So what timer should I get...

Hope stinkbud reads this..

Laceygirl....


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi everyone if you follow stinkbuds directions a decide to build an aerocloner you will get a tidy little unit... What I am having trouble with is finding the timer that will switch on and off 288 times in a 24 hour period as the babies require 1 minute of misting with 4 mins off..
> 
> So what timer should I get...
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/products?q=recycle timer&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're not in a hurry, it's helpful to check ebay too. I found a couple of good bargains there.


----------



## slipperyP (Mar 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi everyone if you follow stinkbuds directions a decide to build an aerocloner you will get a tidy little unit... What I am having trouble with is finding the timer that will switch on and off 288 times in a 24 hour period as the babies require 1 minute of misting with 4 mins off..
> 
> So what timer should I get...
> 
> ...


Heres a link to the one that I bought...everything was as advertised but I found the same one from the same company on ebay...and the tracking system and the seller experience there is better then on amazon.



http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CAP-ART-DNe/dp/B00286QNDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268108126&sr=8-1


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I shall start shopping around... Thanks for all the great ideas...  

Laceygirl...


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 9, 2010)

This is what a lot of us use. $49.00

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html

I have have one running for almost year now.

I get a lot of stuff from those folks.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the helpful tips guys, shall check out each and every link...

Laceygirl..


----------



## sbkg (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello I am looking for reconmmendations on a cheap, reliable PPM/ph reader. Also wondering if there are any cons to running the sprayers in the flower unit 24/7? 

One more, if anybody has any problems with the roots clogging the sprayers in the flower units?


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a pretty good ph meter. http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TEMPHHAC1&eq=&Tp= and it's only $34.95. I wouldn't suggest running your pump 24/7 for your flowering, your roots need a period of dry time. Good luck


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 9, 2010)

3rd Stinky Jr up and running...
In 8 or 9 weeks I will shut it down for the summer.
I'll put everything in soil for 4/5 months, and when temps come down, I'll be ready!


----------



## Tiger Woods (Mar 10, 2010)

Laceygirl

Save your money and us plan old 15/15min. on/off timers from wally world for 5-10 bucks

There perfectly fine to us for veg and even recommended for cloneing(clones like warmer water temps)

Not sure about using them for flowering though. There are currently people on stinkbuddies.com experimenting with them in flower

Check out hide-n-peeks 15/15 grow journal.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Mar 10, 2010)

sbkg

You can get a ppm meter(brand HM/ color of it is blue) and a ph meter(brand Milwakee/color is yellow)

Both shipped to the door for under 40 bucks!!!!!! From www.eseasongear.com

Peace


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 10, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> sbkg
> 
> You can get a ppm meter(brand HM/ color of it is blue) and a ph meter(brand Milwakee/color is yellow)
> 
> ...


Thats where I got mine about a year ago and both are still working.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

G'day all 

I built the aerocloner as per stinkbuds instructions and its great, but where I live the temperatures are superhot in summer and very cold in winter... Down to -15 degrees celcius... That's minus people..!!!! 

So I went to my fave shop in the world and bought the cutest little cloning tent by Ezi-Tent... Its so practical its amazing, took me ten minutes to put it together and I bought a kick arse flouro to go in it.... Its a day propagator, 220watts, not bad for a flouro!!!! I recommend this little tent as it creates a little environment that I can control and it just so damn cute... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 10, 2010)

Lacey Girl that is some temp swings, is that Aussie or something?


----------



## Chumlie (Mar 10, 2010)

hey stinkbud, what kind of timer or you using for the 1 min on and 5 off. I bought a cap adjustable timer and lets just say it didn't come to my house in the condition i expected. All three times... working


----------



## slipperyP (Mar 11, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Lacey Girl that is some temp swings, is that Aussie or something?




lol...sounds like the weather on mars....-15 celcius is only 5 degrees F. not as bad as I thought.


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 11, 2010)

slipperyP said:


> lol...sounds like the weather on mars....-15 celcius is only 5 degrees F. not as bad as I thought.


Ouu growing on Mars would be awesome. All the C02 and just enough light. Think we could terra form it with marijuana plants! Someone get me a space ship I will get started...


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello Stinbud, first of props to your set up, so simple yet so effective. I to am starting a medical garden for me and a couple patients with the same illness yours have(cancer, seizures, etc) and just like you said waiting 4 months for medicine to finish just doesn't work out. I already have a cloner made (friends he doesn't use anymore) so i only need the flower room now. I have a walk in closet i would like to use 8x5x8 which should be big enough. The only thing im kinda stuck on is the setup of it, IE pumps and sprayers. Im kinda new at this aeroponic stuff, Ive done soil once with a friend and now am going on my own (safer) Any tips or suggestions would be awesome, do you just use sprayers? Have you ever tried the fogger Things? i have a couple from some little decorative fountains i use to make( got convince i was going to make $ of of little fountains... ya that didn't go well, but i should have known the fountain market isn't exactly booming lol). It just turns the water in a very very fine mist that looks basically like fog. Thanks for the awesome thread to, i read most of your posts i could find its just really hard to sift though a 829 page thread.Thanks Tried to send a message but your box is full. And to anyone else that could help me make a similar set up or give me a link i would be extremely grateful


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yo read page 75, everything you need to know is there.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 12, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> Yo read page 75, everything you need to know is there.


Thanks , that was apparently one of the pages i skipped. Starting my aeroponic setup next week! Thanks stinkbud, and drewsb420 for making my search nice and easy


----------



## GrowFoSho (Mar 15, 2010)

So with the aeroflo2 36 pump, the manuel says to run 24/7. but would you recommend 1on/5off for this system? Im already running the amazing stinkbud system now, and have added the AF2 36. So I was just wondering if you think the same timer rules apply to the aeroflo2, since it is a very similar system..?


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 15, 2010)

First harvest stinky jr #1, had to... powdery mildew


----------



## cptbass (Mar 16, 2010)

OK, it took me 3 days but I think I've made it through every page!!!! GREAT POSTS!!! Can't wait to start building my own.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, you read 8,287 posts? lol


----------



## jobless (Mar 17, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how I can use clones that are already rooted in rockwool in this system? I'm extremely interested in Stinkbud's system, but, since I live in SoCal, pretty much every dispensary sells clones that are already rooted in rockwool or coco or even soil sometimes. Will I have to cut the clone from the rockwool cube and then re-root them in the cloner? Obviously, you can't stick the rockwool cube in a net pot that's being sprayed every five minutes because I'm quite sure that the plants would drown. Is there some other method I can use that doesn't involve basically re-cloning the clones? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GravesKeeper420 (Mar 17, 2010)

can you use heavyweight molasses with this system?


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 17, 2010)

jobless said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can use clones that are already rooted in rockwool in this system? I'm extremely interested in Stinkbud's system, but, since I live in SoCal, pretty much every dispensary sells clones that are already rooted in rockwool or coco or even soil sometimes. Will I have to cut the clone from the rockwool cube and then re-root them in the cloner? Obviously, you can't stick the rockwool cube in a net pot that's being sprayed every five minutes because I'm quite sure that the plants would drown. Is there some other method I can use that doesn't involve basically re-cloning the clones? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Just trim rockwool back stick in netpot and you will be fine in this system. Been sticking them in almost a year now no problems. good Luck


----------



## jobless (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you mean,"Trim rockwool back"? You mean just cut up the rockwool until there's very little left? Is it okay to stick it in the netpots if there's still a little bit of rockwool clinging to the roots? I know you said that you haven't had any problems, but isn't there the possibility of pieces of rockwool clogging up the pump? And couldn't you also maybe damage the roots? Sorry, I'm a total newb. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 17, 2010)

I will put it too you this way Jobless Stink gave me some clones and we stuck them in rockwool. They all have strong roots now some will be part of my outdoor stinkbud grow. The rockwool you just take a razor not cutting the roots and take the excess off so they fit in netpot antoher thing cut the bottom out the netpot. the roots will love you for it.
Dirrtyd


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha! Get outta here! I totally read your article in High Times a month or two ago! 

I also totally stole your poop soup method and modified it for my own! (its in my current grow journal) 

Now I have to get you props in my journal I suppose! Ahh geez, you know im subscribed for sure.  ++rep!


----------



## bwatte (Mar 20, 2010)

Stinkbud, I used your system and am having a couple issues. I just posted under marijuana plant problems "too many plants=bad results??" If you have time could you take a look and let me know what you think? Thanks for all the previous info!


----------



## newbie72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't know who it was but some where in this tread had a sweet diagram of there total operation...anyone know what page??I think if i remember someone replied someone is good at cad drawings??


----------



## jobless (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, Dirrty, I'll try that method out.


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 21, 2010)

The SB5 Clones are now rooting a second generations of clones.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

newbie72 said:


> Don't know who it was but some where in this tread had a sweet diagram of there total operation...anyone know what page??I think if i remember someone replied someone is good at cad drawings??


 
Page 75


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Mar 22, 2010)

newbie72 said:


> Don't know who it was but some where in this tread had a sweet diagram of there total operation...anyone know what page??I think if i remember someone replied someone is good at cad drawings??


Good at CAD drawings?

It must be Heath Robinson


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 22, 2010)

newbie72 said:


> Don't know who it was but some where in this tread had a sweet diagram of there total operation...anyone know what page??I think if i remember someone replied someone is good at cad drawings??


 SOG......


----------



## Aeroweed (Mar 22, 2010)

newbie72 said:


> Don't know who it was but some where in this tread had a sweet diagram of there total operation...anyone know what page??I think if i remember someone replied someone is good at cad drawings??


I believe you are looking for a post by LionsRoor... 

Sorry don't remember the page it was on


----------



## djcronos (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, this is a really informative thread. I've spent about 2 weeks now in my spare time going through every page to make sure I fully understand how the whole perpetual harvest works with the Aero/NFT setup. Just this weekend I built the cloner and the veg system. Home Depot currently has the 18gal Rubbermaid Roughnecks for less than $7.

I currently have 23 Romulan x Purple Hash Plant cuttings I took last night from a mother I grew from seed and dumped 2.5 gallons of 5.8 pH balanced RO water into the res. No clonex or anything, just RO water as mentioned on the first 100 pages of this thread (hope I'm not missing anything!).

If these root and take off I'll start a grow journal on here. After doing ebb and flow and soil for 6 years, it's time to try something different.

Thanks to all who have commented on this, and a huge thank you to Stinkbud for his wonderful work!!


----------



## gmoneys (Mar 22, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Wow, this is a really informative thread. I've spent about 2 weeks now in my spare time going through every page to make sure I fully understand how the whole perpetual harvest works with the Aero/NFT setup. Just this weekend I built the cloner and the veg system. Home Depot currently has the 18gal Rubbermaid Roughnecks for less than $7.
> 
> I currently have 23 Romulan x Purple Hash Plant cuttings I took last night from a mother I grew from seed and dumped 2.5 gallons of 5.8 pH balanced RO water into the res. No clonex or anything, just RO water as mentioned on the first 100 pages of this thread (hope I'm not missing anything!).
> 
> ...


Good luck bro! i hope all works out for you and you grow dank ass plants!!

i do have a question though, as i see you have recently gone to HOPO (we call that home depot) already you know about how much the cost was for the veg nd cloner...if you can post your recipt or how much everything was and your shopping list, ive read all of stink buds posts but i dont see an exact "shopping list", so if you could help out that would be great!! thanks and good luck again!


----------



## djcronos (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the kind thoughts! I'm excited to see the results.

There were other things I purchased while at HOPO that aren't related to the project, as well as spending some money on the wrong elbows at first, so instead of attaching receipts I will write up an itemized list below. I also bought the pump, net pots, collars, cycle timer, and ez cloner sprayers at my local hydro store.

Items that were used for both cloner and veg:
(1) 4oz Gorilla Glue - $6.27 (HOPO)
(1) PVC Tube Cutter - $12.98 (HOPO)
(1) Cycle Timer - $80.95 (Hydro Store)

Cloner:
(1) 18gal Rubbermaid Roughneck Tote - $6.93 (HOPO)
(1) 10' x 1/2" PVC Pipe - $1.16 (HOPO)
(4) 1/2" Slip-on PVC End Caps - $0.31 ea. x 4 = $1.86 (HOPO)
(4) 1/2" Slip-on PVC 90 Degree Elbows - $0.20 x 4 = $0.80 (HOPO)
(3) 1/2" Slip-on PVC Tees - $0.10 x 3 = $0.30 (HOPO)
(1) EcoPlus 396GPH Submersible Pump - $24.50 (Hydro Store)
( EZ-Cloner Sprayers - $0.75 x 8 = $6.00 (Hydro Store)
(23) 2" Net Pots - $0.20 x 23 = $4.60 (Hydro Store)
(24) 2" Neoprene Collars - $0.55 x 24 = $13.20 (Hydro Store)

Veg System:
(2) 18gal Rubbermaid Roughneck Tote - $6.93 x 2 = $13.86 (HOPO)
(1) 10' x 1/2" PVC Pipe - $1.16 (HOPO)
(4) 1/2" Slip-on PVC End Caps - $0.31 ea. x 4 = $1.86 (HOPO)
(4) 1/2" Slip-on PVC 90 Degree Elbows - $0.20 x 4 = $0.80 (HOPO)
(3) 1/2" Slip-on PVC Tees - $0.10 x 3 = $0.30 (HOPO)
(1) 1/2" Slip-on/Threaded PVC Ball Valve - $3.05 (HOPO)
(1) 1/2" Threaded PVC Hose Adapter - $1.77 (HOPO)
(1) EcoPlus 396GPH Submersible Pump - $24.50 (Hydro Store)
( EZ-Cloner Sprayers - $0.75 x 8 = $6.00 (Hydro Store)
(23) 2" Net Pots - $0.20 x 23 = $4.60 (Hydro Store)
(24) 2" Neoprene Collars - $0.55 x 24 = $13.20 (Hydro Store)

Total for cloner: $59.35
Total for veg: $71.10
Total for everything: $230.65

All these prices are current in my area (Bay Area, California) as of 3/21/2010.

I found a local shop that sells 4" x 4" square PVC fence posts and will be calling them today for a price quote on 6. I have a feeling those might be the most expensive items on the flowering list. Depot and Lowes don't carry it, and Ace Hardware has them on special order on their web site. 

I love how little space it takes up - they are ideal for people who are looking for a cheaper alternative to purchasing new clones every time.

Kudos again to Stinkbud.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay I just got off the phone with a company in which I thought was local, guess it wasn't. Company is Lifetime Vinyl Fence, web site is http://www.avinylfence.com

The woman on the phone quoted me $19.27 per 4" x 4" x 48 inch vinyl post, with a pair of end caps for each post. Total with 9.25% tax and $40.13 for shipping comes out to $170.16.

That's the cheapest I found.


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.hooverfence.com/vinyl/vinyl4x4.htm


----------



## slipperyP (Mar 23, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Okay I just got off the phone with a company in which I thought was local, guess it wasn't. Company is Lifetime Vinyl Fence, web site is http://www.avinylfence.com
> 
> The woman on the phone quoted me $19.27 per 4" x 4" x 48 inch vinyl post, with a pair of end caps for each post. Total with 9.25% tax and $40.13 for shipping comes out to $170.16.
> 
> That's the cheapest I found.


we have a fencing store that has it in up to 16 foot lengths, the cost was cheaper then Home Depot that was about 19 bucks for each length....The end caps aren't stocked here and were 6 bucks each. The fencing store was 3 dollars on the end caps.


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 23, 2010)

You say you from the Bay DJ go to Lowes in Union City they have then in the gardening department. they have the end caps also or send me a message I have some spare ones in the Bay.

Dirrty


----------



## djcronos (Mar 23, 2010)

I just went to Lowe's today - 4x4 x 100in are $23 a pop. Looks like I found a winner!


----------



## GanjaFresh (Mar 23, 2010)

Wonderful advice, reading your steps. If your commited, you can grow some serious pot! But for me, a few plants is enough  and a pound is out of the question.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm doing exactly what Stinkbud originally did this for - I provide medicine for 3 other patients, two of which are seniors who suffer from forms of Leukemia, and one who suffers from insomnia. They all prefer edibles, so I tend to grow leafier flowers for the oil I make. 

A setup like this is perfect. Doesn't take much space either. I'm going to start out with two 10 site systems, and in the future possibly add a third.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 23, 2010)

I've also made a modification to the veg unit. I wanted something that was easy to disassemble, so I added two 1/2" male threaded piece and a 1/2" female threaded piece to the long PVC pipe that extends through both rubbermaid tubs. This will allow me to replace the pump if needed, and clean out the tubs when necessary.


----------



## l333t (Mar 23, 2010)

i like that threaded piece idea ,i may use it


----------



## djcronos (Mar 23, 2010)

hah, looks like someone already did that on page 143 already. I'm determined to read the entire post


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 23, 2010)

Not too much that hasn't all ready been tried. Alot of info over on Stinkbuddies.com also concerning this system. Glad you got them DJ just spreadin the love.
Dirrty


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 24, 2010)

hey i jus purched the dvd on stinky website and was wondering how do you change out the nutrient on this system can some one explain and posted pic


----------



## dirrtyd (Mar 24, 2010)

Just get a hose and put on the ball valve then turn pump on to drain I drain mine to my outdoor garden.


----------



## navis (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to know? With your Idea on the set up how many plant could I grow in a container(18 Gal. rubbermaid) Or is it a 18 gal. under and 18 over for this set up? I like your Idea if I was going to grow just for me but I have to give half to the co-op, So I am looking for quinty and Qualty. And if I go for 2 or 3 months can I get a 1 pound per plant?


----------



## keepitreal909 (Mar 24, 2010)

very great information thank you stinkbud!


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a t8 that push out 4,000lumen im think of getting this 250 watts metal hailde for $100 do anybody know would that be a better choice to veg then the t8 4,ooo lumen


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 25, 2010)

oldmandroman said:


> i have a t8 that push out 4,000lumen im think of getting this 250 watts metal hailde for $100 do anybody know would that be a better choice to veg then the t8 4,ooo lumen


 I have a 400 watt M/H and I have used it to veg in the past. I prefer using the t5 floros because they seem to keep them shorter (less internodal length). 
I actually put the M/H in the flower room and hung it verticle style over the first flowering post. I'm trying to add the M/H into the flowering room in an effort to supplement the spectrum where the high pressure sodium cuts out.


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 25, 2010)

thank but the t5 talking along time im veging 25 plant with it so thhe 250 watts might help speed things up a lil


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 25, 2010)

just order the dvd from stinkbuddies.com anybody know how long it take cant wait to watch him in action


----------



## djcronos (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm currently on page 306 of the thread (still determined to read everything, even after visiting stinkbuddies.com). I have my Romulan x Purple Hash Plant cuttings in my cloner, been going strong for a week now, but I have no clonex in the res, just 3 gallons of RO water pH'd to 5.8. I still do not see any roots forming.

I know it can take up to 3 weeks for roots to show, if not more. For people who have used Clonex vs not using Clonex in your res, was there a noticeable difference when adding it to your res?

I'm also redesigning Stink's master design to have 2 flowering systems with 3 36" 4" posts for a total of 15 plants per system - it's what I am able to work with inside my 4'x4' grow tent.

Thanks to everyone who's contributed on this thread - lots of good information!

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 26, 2010)

Also one more question - since the point of this method is to follow KISS principles, has anyone tried SB's flowering systems using the Lucas Formula? I'm currently using it in my ebb and flow grow (after using Advanced Nutrients for years) and I love it.


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 27, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Also one more question - since the point of this method is to follow KISS principles, has anyone tried SB's flowering systems using the Lucas Formula? I'm currently using it in my ebb and flow grow (after using Advanced Nutrients for years) and I love it.


 I use GH three part flora series. I have used the lucas formuala and it worked just fine. You will find that your non organic nutes flow better and the roots will be very white. I have added liquid kharma, Diamond Nector, and gravity as additives. I say experiment and try different things. I have been just going one week of flush and my stuff tastes just fine.


----------



## Fresh559 (Mar 28, 2010)

Stinkbud I had a quick question. What if I increase the veggie time to 6 weeks and set up 2 more 14 sites system instead of using the smaller veggie unit. Do you think that would be a good idea? Im worried about the roots getting too big and covering the sprayers or the plants getting too tall. But I figure if I could veg for 6 weeks instead of 3 I'll be doing close to 2 pounds every 3 weeks.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 28, 2010)

Fresh - from what I've been reading, you can veg as long as you want, as the veg time will determine the overall height/weight of the plant. For Stink's Sr. system, veg them no taller than 12", which is about 3 weeks under a 250w MH bulb. Other people have veg'd them until they got 16" tall, which gave them 4.5 foot tall plants.

It's all about dialing in this system to suit your needs and using his plans as a starting point. I'm on page 600 after a couple weeks of reading and there's some awesome setups!


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (Mar 28, 2010)

First of all Id like to say I am a big fan of your setup's and also in awe of your contribution and care for those you help, and I mean that with the greatest sincerity, so thank you on behalf of those who still give a damn about others in this world

On another note, Id like to ask you what brand/type of timer you use for your 1 on/4 off water timer?

Ive looked for a timer to do the same but cant find one in minute increments, only 5 min.

Ive seen many digital timers, but they don't specify on the packet which increments they use..

Thank you Stinkbud
Jimmy.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is the one that some of us are using

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


----------



## Tiger Woods (Mar 29, 2010)

Txhomegrown

Bring back the redhead chick

Please and Thank You


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (Mar 29, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Here is the one that some of us are using
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


Thanks for that

Man that is pretty straight forward now isn't it!

I actually found this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ARLEC-COMPACT-DIGITAL-TIME-SWITCH-/220562994359

They retail for about $20 and I imagine they are fairly accurate within 2 seconds give or take... but thanks for the info!


----------



## sbkg (Mar 29, 2010)

Are people using the ball lock with threads? I"m having trouble finding the PVC piece that the hose hooks too....If anyone could help that'd be sweeet.

Thanks!


----------



## dragonbud (Mar 29, 2010)

OK we all got the fence posts and every three weeks it's chop time. The question is what can be done to increase the harvests and get that extra ounce that wasn't there three weeks ago. I read High Times, Skunk magazine and of course I am a avid reader of this forum. Feel free to chime in and tell me if you think any of this stuff could get extra yield with the fence post system.
1) a little bit of foliar feeding with a water soluable fertilizer (such as miracle grow) right before lights on.
2) going 12.5 hours on for the flowering cycle (maybe even 13 hours on,strain dependant).
3) adding side lighting, CFL, LED, and metal halide during flowering
4) Using 4 six hundred watt lights instead of two 1000 watters during flowering, or using two 250 watt HPS's on the first flowering post in the cycle.
5)Changing the res every three weeks in the flowering cycle to ensure fresh nutes.
6)using a aquarium pump to aerate the water in the res.
7) Verticle lighting.

Anything out there that you do differently that increases your yields?


----------



## cooley150 (Mar 29, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Keep following my instructions and this is what you are going to end up with...







Either your a GREAT Photographer or you have some sort of Photoshop program...... Those PICS look GREAT!!!! By the way....Thanks for all the awesome advice. I have built your cloner and Veg unit and let me tell you...When you said the roots would go CRAZY....You were NOT JOKING...WOW!!!! Thanks again Stink.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 30, 2010)

Jimmy Luffnan said:


> I actually found this one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ARLEC-COMPACT-DIGITAL-TIME-SWITCH-/220562994359
> 
> They retail for about $20 and I imagine they are fairly accurate within 2 seconds give or take... but thanks for the info!


Those aren't made for US 120V. They also only have 20 on/off programs per day. There's no way you can do 1 on 5 off all day with that timer.


----------



## cooley150 (Mar 31, 2010)

wannabe grower said:


> Whatever, you guys obviously have it all figured out. Hopefully none of you need to phone me for bail money cuz I will be unsympathetic. Peace, hopefully your ideals never see the light of day while the rest of society exists or you will be totally fucked. I'm off this topic as you all are much better persons than me obviously. Have a wonderful day.




Thanks Dad... Or is it Preacher? Anyways, we are all grown adults here and we can all make ADULT decisions. Glad to see you care so much about are well being. Now please run along and find a new group to preach to so we all can get back to learning.


----------



## djcronos (Mar 31, 2010)

Fantastic news! A week and a half later in the cloner I'm finally seeing LOTS of roots - it's like overnight they just explode. And this is just off of pH 5.8 RO water - this is insane!


----------



## unity (Mar 31, 2010)

Jimmy Luffnan said:


> First of all Id like to say I am a big fan of your setup's and also in awe of your contribution and care for those you help, and I mean that with the greatest sincerity, so thank you on behalf of those who still give a damn about others in this world
> 
> On another note, Id like to ask you what brand/type of timer you use for your 1 on/4 off water timer?
> 
> ...


Here is the one you want 
http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CAP-ART-DNe/dp/B00286QNDM


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there's this one too, I haven't tried it but I was thinking about getting two separate timers in case one fails something lives.. lol

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4873


----------



## nickelbagsomeds (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all first i appolagize about what might be an unecessary post i just can't dig through all 800 pgs .. but thx for all the killer tips in here this thread a Trichome mine of knoweldge..
Anyway im going to use some 4 foot 6" PVC tubes for my aero(type system) .First this will be in a Flower only room. My big question is as far as pot size and seperation is concerned.. a 4" net pot seems to fit nice but i'm thinking it might be unecessary?? Too big?? and in a 6 inch Dia pipe how far should i seperate my ladies along the pipe??
Any help here would be great so i dont end up wasting pricey caps n tube,, they are pricey!


----------



## nickelbagsomeds (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh and thanks for any help here with this PVC... I should mention im hoping to be about 5x5 in the end so im planing on 3-4 , four footer they'll end up being almost 5 at the end after caping .. all under a 1000 HPS..


----------



## nickelbagsomeds (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahh unity yeah there tough to find for the pump at those intervals i've found out..I got a moded one from a friend its a 24 hour standard timer but now goes through the 24 hr cycle every hour allowing for obviously many more off on's ..there are specific ones out there but they seem to range from 30 to 100 plus.. I wish i knew how it was moded .. I think he probably replaced a gear or maybe made one smaller?? i dunno prolly not a good thing to do unless your sure There is an electrician that posted volunteering to help anyone who needs it.. Im not so sure its safe to do though.....
Ive had it a few weeks it hasn't had any prob's ... but i noided out and found a GAP MCC1 controller reciently for cheap so ill rest easier.... sorry i couldn't help more.. It'll be in pieces soon i'll figure out what he did lol


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

nickel - I'm at page 630 and from what I've been reading, the 2" netpots are more than enough for this type of setup. This type of grow utilizes the SoG/ScroG method, depending on whether or not you place trellis netting in there (which is highly recommended due to the plants being able to rest on the trellis instead of using energy to stand itself up). With these types of methods, you don't want your plants to get very big - 12" max in veg before flipping them to flower, because they will get 2-3x's that size when flowering.

Basically, the 2" net pot is big enough to house the entire stalk of the plant. If you want you could go with larger netpots, but unless you veg for a longer period of time (perhaps 5-6 weeks instead of the 2-3 weeks suggested here), they may be needed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

And just to let everyone know - 1 week 4 days later and all 23 Romulan x Purple Hash Plant clones have rooted! 100% success rate in pH 5.8 RO water!

For my first time cloning, having a 100% success rate is a great feeling.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great Thread!!!!! I'm up to page 166, but I do have a question. The measurements for the cloner and veg unit.... are those exact measurements or do I need to account for the 3/4 of an inch that the pipe goes into each fitting? Per the instructions it says I need 8 pieces of 1/2 inch pvc cut to 7 inches... So would I add and inch and half to that for a total length of 81/2 inches? The reason I ask is that the 2 middle pieces of the H that connect to the T that goes down to the pump looks so short( I believe its 2 pieces cut to 1 1/2 inches) once you connect the pieces to the T and to the other T that makes up the sides of the H it becomes a very narrow unit. 

If anyone knows the answer please reply. Thank You.


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

cooley - I used them as exact measurements - it's okay if you are off by a 1/16th of an inch when cutting. Once you start building it things will start falling into place. It's really really braindead simple. The best thing about it is that if you cut any of the PVC pipes off by a 1/16th of an inch, you can adjust the angle of each 90 degree PVC pipe connection to make it flat.

You're overthinking one of the simplest cloning/growing devices I've ever run across - this system totally follows the KISS principle. I'll admit - I too started to overthink everything as I kept reading through the posts, only to find everyone already did that for me and it's not worth it.

Also, the plus side is PVC piping is less than 2 bucks for a 10' piece - if you screw up, all you need to do is spend another 2 bucks for another 10 footer.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 1, 2010)

djcronos said:


> cooley - I used them as exact measurements - it's okay if you are off by a 1/16th of an inch when cutting. Once you start building it things will start falling into place. It's really really braindead simple. The best thing about it is that if you cut any of the PVC pipes off by a 1/16th of an inch, you can adjust the angle of each 90 degree PVC pipe connection to make it flat.
> 
> You're overthinking one of the simplest cloning/growing devices I've ever run across - this system totally follows the KISS principle. I'll admit - I too started to overthink everything as I kept reading through the posts, only to find everyone already did that for me and it's not worth it.
> 
> Also, the plus side is PVC piping is less than 2 bucks for a 10' piece - if you screw up, all you need to do is spend another 2 bucks for another 10 footer.



Thanks for the fast response DJ... It's not so much I'm over thinking it(even though I do that a lot), but What I was wondering is.... In the diagram it shows that the PVC is 7 inches between fittings...what I don't understand...is the pipe ONLY 7 inches long? As it shows in the diagram it's 7 inches between fittings you would have to add 3/4 of an inch to each side of the "7in" PVC to get a length of 7inches between fittings to allow the PVC to connect to the fittings. For a total length of 8 1/2 inches. Does this make sense? If the PVC is cut to 7 inches by the time you slide it into the fittings on each side you lose an inch and a half.


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi cooley -

Sorry for the misunderstanding, I know what you mean now. I just cut the PVC pipes to the 7" and it fits perfectly inside the Roughneck tubs. 

hth


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 1, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Hi cooley -
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I know what you mean now. I just cut the PVC pipes to the 7" and it fits perfectly inside the Roughneck tubs.
> 
> hth


lol... No problem bro..I think at one point I confused myself....lol I appreciate your help. +1 Rep!!!

So then the unit is pretty narrow?


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's very narrow. In fact, when I put my cloner together, you can't even see the small 1" length PVC pipes in some places.The sprayers combined with the 396gph pump get good range. 

I just finished putting together my veg unit and have the unit in testing mode now outside with the pump on - the sprayers can cover the entire area of the tub, and still saturates the walls with water.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 1, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Yeah, it's very narrow. In fact, when I put my cloner together, you can't even see the small 1" length PVC pipes in some places.The sprayers combined with the 396gph pump get good range.
> 
> I just finished putting together my veg unit and have the unit in testing mode now outside with the pump on - the sprayers can cover the entire area of the tub, and still saturates the walls with water.



Well good luck bro...I hope things work out for the both of us and again thanks again for the info.


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

Just switched the clones into the veg unit. I have no doubt things will work out fine. I'm using the Lucas Formula, since I'm enjoying the ease of it in my ebb and flo setup. I'm going with 5 gallons of water in the res since it's easier for me to measure out the nutes.

Thanks for the good wishes cooley - same to you my friend!


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 1, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Just switched the clones into the veg unit. I have no doubt things will work out fine. I'm using the Lucas Formula, since I'm enjoying the ease of it in my ebb and flo setup. I'm going with 5 gallons of water in the res since it's easier for me to measure out the nutes.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes cooley - same to you my friend!




MAN am I glad you said you are using the Lucas formula. That was going to be my next question. I am using Stinks cloner and veg unit, but at the moment I have an ebb & Gro system for flowering. I use the Lucas formula for that, but was wondering about using it for my veg also. Are you having good luck with it in Stinks systems? How long do you run your pumps in your veg unit?


----------



## djcronos (Apr 1, 2010)

I just started my first veg cycle a few hours ago - I'll let you know in a few days to a week how it's going. I doubt I will have any problems, since I was thinking of purchasing an AquaMist aeroponic setup before going with my ebb and grow, and the Lucas Formula was recommended for the AquaMist, so I don't think I will have any issue here in stink's system.

I'll definitely keep you posted


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 2, 2010)

djcronos said:


> I just started my first veg cycle a few hours ago - I'll let you know in a few days to a week how it's going. I doubt I will have any problems, since I was thinking of purchasing an AquaMist aeroponic setup before going with my ebb and grow, and the Lucas Formula was recommended for the AquaMist, so I don't think I will have any issue here in stink's system.
> 
> I'll definitely keep you posted



Thank you sir.... Can't wait to hear about your progress.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 2, 2010)

Buhhda said:


> I sure wish I could get buds like that but with all these test you have to take at work I'm only smoking the legal shit now.
> 
> I just wanted to say after trying many types of legal crap I found something that REALLY works.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't smoke that crap if you paid me...lol 

I grow my own Medical Marijuana. I am a patient and also a caregiver,so I can legally grow 12 plants for myself and 12 plants per patient, up to 5 patients Right now I have AK-47, Purple Kush, Sage, Blue cheese, and Just got a Fruity Pebbles clone.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

This is the second aeroncloner by Stink buds design that I have built.. My first one, I couldn't find a Rubbermaid Roughneck in Australia.. Anywhere.. I even rang Rubbermaid Australia and they were no friggin help, so I bought the closet Aussie equivalent, and its not watertight... So I bit the bullet and went to ebay and got one delivered from the united states...

With my first aerocloner, I used PVC pipe and glue, not going to do it that way this time... I used 13mm black water hose and corresponding elbows, t-junctions and end caps... This way I didn't have to use any glue... The waterhose can be made into heaps of different shapes, yet is still strong and sturdy enough to hold a desired form...My prototype is built with super old hose, so I will be replacing it...

I am only using the 14 gallon roughneck





so I will have to modify my measurements accordingly...


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 2, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> This is the second aeroncloner by Stink buds design that I have built.. My first one, I couldn't find a Rubbermaid Roughneck in Australia.. Anywhere.. I even rang Rubbermaid Australia and they were no friggin help, so I bought the closet Aussie equivalent, and its not watertight... So I bit the bullet and went to ebay and got one delivered from the united states...
> 
> With my first aerocloner, I used PVC pipe and glue, not going to do it that way this time... I used 13mm black water hose and corresponding elbows, t-junctions and end caps... This way I didn't have to use any glue... The waterhose can be made into heaps of different shapes, yet is still strong and sturdy enough to hold a desired form...My prototype is built with super old hose, so I will be replacing it...
> 
> ...





Sounds interesting. Whats the deal with the glue?

Any pics of the set up?


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 2, 2010)

djcronos said:


> Just switched the clones into the veg unit. I have no doubt things will work out fine. I'm using the Lucas Formula, since I'm enjoying the ease of it in my ebb and flo setup. I'm going with 5 gallons of water in the res since it's easier for me to measure out the nutes.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes cooley - same to you my friend!




Hey DJ.... I have a couple more questions for you.

1) Did you use 2 18 gallon Rubbermaid for your veg unit? That is what Stink suggested, but being that they are the same size, when you stack them you have no room to cut an access panel to check your water level in the rez or to add water or nutes.

2)How much water did you put in your rez and what was your ratio for your nutes(Lucas Formula)


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 5, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> OK we all got the fence posts and every three weeks it's chop time. The question is what can be done to increase the harvests and get that extra ounce that wasn't there three weeks ago. I read High Times, Skunk magazine and of course I am a avid reader of this forum. Feel free to chime in and tell me if you think any of this stuff could get extra yield with the fence post system.
> 1) a little bit of foliar feeding with a water soluable fertilizer (such as miracle grow) right before lights on.
> 2) going 12.5 hours on for the flowering cycle (maybe even 13 hours on,strain dependant).
> 3) adding side lighting, CFL, LED, and metal halide during flowering
> ...


The question everbody wants to answer... How do I yield more? Here's my opinions on your 7 thoughts to that end.

1. - foliar feeding can help if your plants are not getting something through the roots... but a well balanced nute tank in the Stink system will likely give the plants all they want and need. If you still want to foliar feed - try using the Groigen and Florigen from AO BLoom (yellow bottle). These are choice - made for foliar feeding. I have had incredible results using this stuff with coco.

2. Increasing the day light by 30 minutes or an hour will have little effect... saving the 30 kwh's per month is probably more efficient... but if you are having trouble getting into your room to do work when lights on, the extra hour can often help. Have you looked at running 18 hour days (rather than 24 hour days), people have reported finishing 2 weeks earlier using this method... I have yet to try this one... would be kind of weird to have your off/on times constantly changing.

3. Increasing the light spectrum always helps. If you have any way to mix MH and HPS light during flowering, you will increase yields and quality. The increased UV in MH vs HPS lighting, greatly increases THC levels (plants create THC to defend against UV)

4. 600's are the most efficient in terms of operating efficiency.... so running more watts with 600 watt lights (2400w vs 2000w) will always be better. The question is, "are 600 watt lights worth the cost?". When you consider the costs to replace bulbs (600's are just about the same price as 1000's), and the cost of ballasts and reflectors, 1000's become more efficient than 600's. Also - there is still not a native 600w MH bulb, while you can get a true 1000w MH. With a modern, digital ballast, this may be something to consider if you are going to run both lamp types during a cycle.

5. Changing every 3 weeks is the outside of res changes... you can get better results changing every 7 - 10 days. Of course, this will cost about twice as much to nute over the course of the grow.

6. Using an air pump in the res with the Stink system is not necessary as the water fall effect does quite a bit to oxygenate the water. With the roots actually hanging in air, oxygen is rarely an issue with aeroponics. An air pump won't hurt anything though...

7. Vertical lighting is great - super efficient and easy.... but you must set your zone up to accomodate it. The standard stink system would benefit little from vertical lighting. With a redesign, you could place the fenceposts in an opposing 'v' formation (using 5 posts) and hang lights in the center. Growing trees (1 plant per 4sq ft), lends itself to vertical lighting. This is the current trend in big commercial setups in BC. I have yet to try this method - but many claim this as a super efficient way to go.

Let us know your results of anything you try!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all
> 
> I built the aerocloner as per stinkbuds instructions and its great, but where I live the temperatures are superhot in summer and very cold in winter... Down to -15 degrees celcius... That's minus people..!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice - looks like they built it for the Stink Unit!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 5, 2010)

The best timer - Sentinel DRT-1 - no comparison to ANY other timer currently available.... about $95 these days.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

LionsRoor said:


> Nice - looks like they built it for the Stink Unit!


It does doesn't it..? lol....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Cliddy (Apr 5, 2010)

How much do you guy spend on fertilizers each month when running a full SB system?


----------



## djcronos (Apr 5, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> Hey DJ.... I have a couple more questions for you.
> 
> 1) Did you use 2 18 gallon Rubbermaid for your veg unit? That is what Stink suggested, but being that they are the same size, when you stack them you have no room to cut an access panel to check your water level in the rez or to add water or nutes.
> 
> 2)How much water did you put in your rez and what was your ratio for your nutes(Lucas Formula)


cooley - yeah I used two 18 gallon roughnecks and stacked them. I haven't checked the res yet, but I can easily check it by lifting up the bottom lid.

Just for the ease of measuring everything out, since the Lucas Formula is 8ml Micro and 16ml Bloom per gallon, I used 5 gallons of RO water. That's 40ml Micro and 80ml Bloom, and I didn't need to balance the pH, as it was at 5.4, and will raise itself to 5.6 in a few days.

Roots are now touching the bottom of the top container. There's yellowing of the leaves but SB says that's normal. I'll take pictures tonight, since I'll be starting a new set of clones of my Cali o Purple momma. This time I will be using Rapid Rooters to test how fast they root.


----------



## dragonbud (Apr 5, 2010)

LionsRoor said:


> The question everbody wants to answer... How do I yield more? Here's my opinions on your 7 thoughts to that end.
> 
> 7. Vertical lighting is great - super efficient and easy.... but you must set your zone up to accomodate it. The standard stink system would benefit little from vertical lighting. With a redesign, you could place the fenceposts in an opposing 'v' formation (using 5 posts) and hang lights in the center. Growing trees (1 plant per 4sq ft), lends itself to vertical lighting. This is the current trend in big commercial setups in BC. I have yet to try this method - but many claim this as a super efficient way to go.
> 
> Let us know your results of anything you try!


Thanks for the input Lionsroor you sure have a bunch of canna knowledge. It's funny you mentioned the verticle lighting and making a v shape of the design. Behold my V6 version using a round res. note..I still have to come up with a round lid for the res. Still using a 396 pump and built in some redundancy into the sprayers, I put in extra. I hang the 400 watt MH in the middle of the V shape and then I make a corner unit out of it maximizing my space.

I operate an extra veg unit and I put the veg unit on wheels (harbor freight appliance dolly) I can roll the unit in the flowering area one week or two weeks early with the 6 picked out for the corner unit and the result is I get extra weeks of flowering for more sativa leaning strains. Hope that made sense. Just going 10 weeks-11 weeks. The corner unit rocks-extra harvest.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 5, 2010)

djcronos said:


> cooley - yeah I used two 18 gallon roughnecks and stacked them. I haven't checked the res yet, but I can easily check it by lifting up the bottom lid.
> 
> Just for the ease of measuring everything out, since the Lucas Formula is 8ml Micro and 16ml Bloom per gallon, I used 5 gallons of RO water. That's 40ml Micro and 80ml Bloom, and I didn't need to balance the pH, as it was at 5.4, and will raise itself to 5.6 in a few days.
> 
> Roots are now touching the bottom of the top container. There's yellowing of the leaves but SB says that's normal. I'll take pictures tonight, since I'll be starting a new set of clones of my Cali o Purple momma. This time I will be using Rapid Rooters to test how fast they root.





Thanks for the info DJ. I have my cloner up a running. I took a few clippings off a Purple Kush and an AK-47 and NO SHIT!!!! I had baby root sprouts 24 hours later. I was AMAZED!!! I have my veg unit built and ready to fire it up as soon as these clones get a little larger roots. Thanks for the info on the nutes. I run 5 gallons in my cloner and was wondering if I could do the same in my veg unit... You answered that question...lol Thanks. 

How long have you had them in the veg unit when you replied to my post? Also did you run the Lucas Formula at full strength when you first put them in the veg unit and did you bump up the nutes each week?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 5, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> Thanks for the input Lionsroor you sure have a bunch of canna knowledge. It's funny you mentioned the verticle lighting and making a v shape of the design. Behold my V6 version using a round res. note..I still have to come up with a round lid for the res. Still using a 396 pump and built in some redundancy into the sprayers, I put in extra. I hang the 400 watt MH in the middle of the V shape and then I make a corner unit out of it maximizing my space.
> 
> I operate an extra veg unit and I put the veg unit on wheels (harbor freight appliance dolly) I can roll the unit in the flowering area one week or two weeks early with the 6 picked out for the corner unit and the result is I get extra weeks of flowering for more sativa leaning strains. Hope that made sense. Just going 10 weeks-11 weeks. The corner unit rocks-extra harvest.


I love it. Looks great. Thanks for posting those pics. The plants look nice too!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 5, 2010)

Cliddy said:


> How much do you guy spend on fertilizers each month when running a full SB system?


Here is a little spreadsheet I made to calc feed costs... It's based on the factory Botanicare feed program with weekly changes. 

1. Enter your feed schedule in the top section - in ml per gallon... the default values are half the factory recommended feed values.

2. Enter the amount of nutrients you have in your res - rather than the actual size of your reservoir. Don't change any of the values in the Weekly Nutrient Costs section other than reservoir size.

3. Enter the costs of your nutrients per gallon in the Concentrate Nutrient Cost section.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone know what's wrong with stinkbuddies.com?

If so also how long it will be down?


----------



## leadcore (Apr 7, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> Anyone know what's wrong with stinkbuddies.com?
> 
> If so also how long it will be down?


Clearly, the table stink.smf_sessions does not exist  Ie. you're stoned and your database took a dump 

who knows who knows! Mejuana must be going crazy.


----------



## redmule (Apr 7, 2010)

wow i will read all of it looks good


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

leadcore said:


> Clearly, the table stink.smf_sessions does not exist  Ie. you're stoned and your database took a dump
> 
> who knows who knows! Mejuana must be going crazy.



 Too funny


----------



## djcronos (Apr 7, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> Thanks for the info DJ. I have my cloner up a running. I took a few clippings off a Purple Kush and an AK-47 and NO SHIT!!!! I had baby root sprouts 24 hours later. I was AMAZED!!! I have my veg unit built and ready to fire it up as soon as these clones get a little larger roots. Thanks for the info on the nutes. I run 5 gallons in my cloner and was wondering if I could do the same in my veg unit... You answered that question...lol Thanks.
> 
> How long have you had them in the veg unit when you replied to my post? Also did you run the Lucas Formula at full strength when you first put them in the veg unit and did you bump up the nutes each week?



Yeah I think I'm going to use 5 gallons from now on in all my reservoirs, just because it makes things easier.

I think when I replied to your post I either just put them in the veg unit or it was a couple of days. It's been about a week now, and now I'm seeing them double in height size. I don't even need to discuss the massive roots and the lengths of them 

The only problem is that this was a trial run, I'm not going to be ready to put these into flower for at least another 5-6 weeks. Guess I jumped the gun a bit early


----------



## djcronos (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm almost through all of the posts in this thread, but I have one question that has been answered here and there, but I'm looking for a more recent answer, with people having dialed in their systems.

Can any of you posts your yields you get every 3 weeks, and can you tell me your lighting setup and Co2 usage? I'm more interested in the people who are using 4 600 watt bulbs in their environment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> Anyone know what's wrong with stinkbuddies.com?
> 
> If so also how long it will be down?


I just went to the website, and its all good.. I didn't have a problem... 

Hope it works for you...
Laceygirl..


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 8, 2010)

LionsRoor said:


> If you have any way to mix MH and HPS light during flowering, you will increase yields and quality. The increased UV in MH vs HPS lighting, greatly increases THC levels (plants create THC to defend against UV)


I've heard this before, but I dont think its been proven. If you got pics to share of a comparison I'd like to see them. 

What is proven is that MH makes plants stretch less which can be a good or bad thing depending on strain and grow style.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have heard of this and have seen an experiment and they don't improve yields that greatly for it to be a new trend or anything. You can buy a Son Argo and it will do better than HPS lights but the lamps are expensive and tend to last less time than HPS. As far as building trichs to defend against light that is false through and through sorry. The trichs are more dependent on the phenotypes and the strain of choice. Sorry to interrupt just wanted to help if I could.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my Rubbermaid Roughneck...













Here is the Roughneck cut up with the neoprene inserts... I decided not to use the net pots although they are in the post should I decide to use them....







Here is the mister I built, with one minor change... I don't like PVC piping... There is so much work involved with cutting it and gluing it, so I decided to use 13mm black water hose and corresponding plastic joints..







It works really well... I will be putting it to its first use in a couple of days...

Can't wait...
Laceygirl...


----------



## Tiger Woods (Apr 9, 2010)

Laceygirl- first thanks for the response. I don't know what was wrong then but iam able to log in now.

Second, that makes two of us iam interested in seeing how this works as well. Keep us posted

Question what kind of sprayers are you using and what strain are you growing

Peace and Good Vibes


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> Laceygirl- first thanks for the response. I don't know what was wrong then but iam able to log in now.
> 
> Second, that makes two of us iam interested in seeing how this works as well. Keep us posted
> 
> ...


Hi Tiger, I have a few strains going here at the moment... In my flowering tent, I am running Super Lemon Haze, White Widow and White Rhino x White Widow....

In the mother tent, I have Super Lemon Haze and Blue Cheese, soon to be followed by a pure strain of White Rhino and I also have an Original Haze x Skunk #1...

I just went to my local hardware store and got Pope mist sprayers.(I'm Australian) .. They cost me $3.00 for ten, just in the gardening and hose section... It took me half an hour to measure, cut and put together...No waiting for silicone to cure, its ready to go...

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck with the rubbermade. I had leaking issues so I just made one out of a cooler. Much better IMO. 




I had roots in 5 days. It's now been 8. So much easier than plugs and gel. Set it and forget it.


----------



## Drifter126 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Stinkbud,I`ve got a question.What kind of timers are you using.The only kind I`m finding Will Not Do Minutes.Id like to have one that could be programmed for at least 5 on and 15 off on a seven day run.I don`t think 15 min. would be enough down time to dry out roots.All I`v got is questions.....???? Stay Happy,Healthy,and High..


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 9, 2010)

Not that anyone cares but I am not a member of Stinkbuddies any longer. I have given it a lot of thought and I just feel better not getting PM from idiots claiming to be Stinkbud's personal friends who know oh so much.

I am absolutely sure that is absolute bull shit and anyone claiming to be his friend is too much of a chump to actually be so. Only a chump would PM me with shit like that. But in the end I post too much, I am always on the front lines and I end up getting attacked. So off I am, the Stinkbud system works and the man himself is no chump. to the rest of you I urge you to ignore the chumps. For me, my skin is thick enough and I don't like to argue on a forum.

Please do not PM me about this, I was a very active member and I think a statement is due. That is all though I don't wanna talk.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 9, 2010)

Drifter126 said:


> Hey Stinkbud,I`ve got a question.What kind of timers are you using.The only kind I`m finding Will Not Do Minutes.Id like to have one that could be programmed for at least 5 on and 15 off on a seven day run.I don`t think 15 min. would be enough down time to dry out roots.All I`v got is questions.....???? Stay Happy,Healthy,and High..


 
Here you go, got this one at the local hydro shop for 85.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Drifter126 said:


> Hey Stinkbud,I`ve got a question.What kind of timers are you using.The only kind I`m finding Will Not Do Minutes.Id like to have one that could be programmed for at least 5 on and 15 off on a seven day run.I don`t think 15 min. would be enough down time to dry out roots.All I`v got is questions.....???? Stay Happy,Healthy,and High..


Just run it 24/7, it works just the same, and uses less power than switching something on and off all the time.... A cyclic timer you are looking for can run you upwards of $80-$250.00... Not worth it when you will only run the cloner for up to three weeks at a time, unless you are planning to veg in it also...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 9, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Good luck with the rubbermade. I had leaking issues so I just made one out of a cooler. Much better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An esky, what a bloody great idea... If the rubbermaid doesn't seal, I'll give that a go... Bloody genius...lol..

Laceygirl...


----------



## yadayada (Apr 10, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I recommend using a UPS like you would use on your computer. The size would depend on how many pumps you are using. Remember, the pumps only run for 1 minute every 5 minutes so they don't use much power.
> 
> A large UPS will keep your plants safe for days. Your ice cream is a different story though.
> 
> Of course during any power outage you will always be without light unless you have a generator.


I LIKE this about your method - can't really run an HID light on alternative power sources for a few days...

Cheers for the great thread.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> An esky, what a bloody great idea... If the rubbermaid doesn't seal, I'll give that a go... Bloody genius...lol..
> 
> Laceygirl...


 
Thanks Lacy. I wish I could take full credit but I saw someone make one out of a cooler about a year ago here on RIU. Here is a pic of the one I found here. And an update on my roots at 10 days from being put into the cloner. 



Oh and the main reason I use the timer is so my pump doesn't heat up the water to much.



This one also doesn't use the net pots Lacy










Here is my roots


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

Water temp... I never thought of that... I don't think I'll have to worry about it too much as we are heading into a bloody cold winter and my grow is in a garage, so it will help keep it above freezing...lol

But for the summer months I'll definately keep an eye on it... Hopefully by then I will have spent the $250 on a cyclic timer...

Laceygirl....


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah they are really pricey. I paid 85 dollars for mine.


----------



## jblwired (Apr 10, 2010)

There is always this cyclic timer fellows!

http://www.canakit.com/60-minute-1-hour-adjustable-on-off-cyclic-timer-kit-ck191m60-uk191m60.html


----------



## haikubutthead (Apr 10, 2010)

jblwired said:


> There is always this cyclic timer fellows!
> 
> http://www.canakit.com/60-minute-1-hour-adjustable-on-off-cyclic-timer-kit-ck191m60-uk191m60.html


Interesting, have you used it?


----------



## PharaohBud (Apr 10, 2010)

slowly reading this thread over the last few weeks I am on page 168 and laughing at the electrical knowledge here. 

The Eco396 draws 0.18 amps. I thought the 8 amp draw at turn on and a few amps running was really high for a small pump with no torque, Then someone said the 6xx Eco pump only uses 35 watts and then I knew the other numbers were way too high. 35 watts divided by 120 volts is 0.29 amps. Thats for the Eco633. It's listed at 0.32amps though. Anyway still way lower than you guys were thinking. 

You can see all the pump specs (Eco) here http://www.horticulturesource.com/ecoplus-ecoplus-eco-396-submersible-inline-pump-p878/

Lots of great grows in here and invaluable knowledge also. Keep up the good work.

Maybe this bit got fixed in the next 600 something pages. Back to reading.


----------



## djcronos (Apr 10, 2010)

PharoahBud - thank you for your post - this is good information that I've been wondering. I think I'm around page 700 and it hasn't been put out like this - I've been going off of the comments about the 8amp initial draw, so I ordered a 50A contactor online so I can run more than two pumps.

I'm no electrician, so please excuse me for this question if it sounds stupid, but is there a constant initial draw any electrical device will use given its constant draw? Or does this need to be found out by using a multimeter?

Does anyone have a multimeter they can run a test on this? I'm very curious, and I need to go back to Home Depot to get me a multimeter in order for me to find out on my own


----------



## PharaohBud (Apr 10, 2010)

djcronos said:


> PharoahBud - thank you for your post - this is good information that I've been wondering. I think I'm around page 700 and it hasn't been put out like this - I've been going off of the comments about the 8amp initial draw, so I ordered a 50A contactor online so I can run more than two pumps.
> 
> I'm no electrician, so please excuse me for this question if it sounds stupid, but is there a constant initial draw any electrical device will use given its constant draw? Or does this need to be found out by using a multimeter?
> 
> Does anyone have a multimeter they can run a test on this? I'm very curious, and I need to go back to Home Depot to get me a multimeter in order for me to find out on my own


I am pretty sure that there is no way something drawing 0.18 amps will have an initial 8 amp draw. Inductors do act like shorts to AC...for the first 1/60th of a second. Most household breakers are thermal. More current, more heat and too much heat and it trips off. There is no set amount of initial draw it depends on the equipment and it would be hard to find with a multimeter since the duration is so short. Maybe if you had one that would lock in the highest reading you could get some idea what the initial draw is. I wouldnt worry about it. 

At 0.18A you could literally run 100 of those Eco396 pumps on 20 amps. Maybe 85 once you take into account the initial current draw. They are 20 watts. One third of your typical light bulb. I have seen whole houses with all their lights tied to one 20A breaker.

If pumps are burning up and breakers are tripping the problem probably isnt too many pumps.


----------



## laughingcloud (Apr 11, 2010)

I find it funny everyone wanting "cheapest" stuff. Cheap compared to what? When I was going through Chemo, my pharmacy bill was $250 per day. My arthritis meds might have only been $7 per day, but with my last blood test the doctor announced that my liver has been impacted in a really bad way from the very drug that kept me on a daily "I can tolerate" level. Mind you I went in because I had killer heartburn---not for a liver function test. You guess it, all the other meds to help me control my pain levels so that I could at least cook for my family gave me an ulcer and hurt my liver.

So $100 for a timer, or the TDS and pH meters hardly seems like so much to pay. When growing for medicine look at what we the patients are used to paying each and every day to live 5% of the life of healthy people our same age. 

QUALITY folks.....im not alone when I say that the "quantity for cheap" of the drug companies attitude has put many of us in these pain riddled, "Oops there goes the stomach and liver" boats. 

It has been impossible to find a good medical grower where I live...... so I have been reading this thread for three days now. and 80% of the questions have already been answered. As for CHEAP----guys get real. Pay the money for quality, you will harvest quality and your patient will thank you for it.


----------



## haikubutthead (Apr 11, 2010)

Overall I agree with your premise. But I doubt my medicine knows an inexpensive timer from an atomic clock as long as they both turn on and off at the same time.


----------



## jblwired (Apr 11, 2010)

haikubutthead said:


> Interesting, have you used it?


http://www.canakit.com/60-minute-1-hour-adjustable-on-off-cyclic-timer-kit-ck191m60-uk191m60.html

I do own one of these timers, although it's the model that came before this one. Iv'e used it for this same kind of project years ago. It works great! 

The relay is only rated for [email protected] though, so you should be able to run a couple pumps off one of these, or a contactor coil.

I see no reason in spending so much ($70-$100) on something that provides such a simple service like this.


----------



## auto22 (Apr 11, 2010)

this is a great thread if you can handle the numbers. wish i had the balls. be nice raking it in.


----------



## zalfed (Apr 11, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Not that anyone cares but I am not a member of Stinkbuddies any longer. I have given it a lot of thought and I just feel better not getting PM from idiots claiming to be Stinkbud's personal friends who know oh so much.
> 
> I am absolutely sure that is absolute bull shit and anyone claiming to be his friend is too much of a chump to actually be so. Only a chump would PM me with shit like that. But in the end I post too much, I am always on the front lines and I end up getting attacked. So off I am, the Stinkbud system works and the man himself is no chump. to the rest of you I urge you to ignore the chumps. For me, my skin is thick enough and I don't like to argue on a forum.
> 
> Please do not PM me about this, I was a very active member and I think a statement is due. That is all though I don't wanna talk.




Mejuana?!?! What happened? I know you think that no one cares that you quit the site, but I do! People kept PM'ing you? What were they saying? Man, you and WTFXX and a few others were the main reason I was so into stinkbuddies...I hope you didn't let a few bad apples run you off....I feel horrible that you felt you had to quit being a member. That is so sad....As for me, I stopped posting at the site because of all the crashes and the loss of all the old posts and stuff, but I still go by everyonce in a while...I hope you one day change your mind or still come around here or stinkbuddies. It was a pleasure reading your posts.


----------



## Cliddy (Apr 11, 2010)

is stinkbuddies forum down again? Or have I forgotten my password???

MeJuana I found you to be an asset to the stinkbuddies forum. Grow a pair and get over it, who gives a shit what some nerd PM's you


----------



## Flintstoner (Apr 12, 2010)

Cliddy said:


> is stinkbuddies forum down again? Or have I forgotten my password???
> 
> MeJuana I found you to be an asset to the stinkbuddies forum. Grow a pair and get over it, who gives a shit what some nerd PM's you


Mej! I had to get out of my caveman comfort zone on SB and evolve over to RIU to find you! Dude, you had me worried! I'm not sure what happened but let's stay in touch! 
Fred


----------



## Flintstoner (Apr 12, 2010)

Flintstoner said:


> Mej! I had to get out of my caveman comfort zone on SB and evolve over to RIU to find you! Dude, you had me worried! I'm not sure what happened but let's stay in touch!
> Fred


Hello everyone!
I decided to take a more indepth look over here on RIU. Nice to see so many familar folks here....
Fred


----------



## wtfh4xx (Apr 12, 2010)

no worries all, im still around!
It sucks that mej took off but hey, thats how life goes.
Ive got a whole new plan up my sleeve and im discussing it over at Stinkbuddies!
Drop by and check it out!


----------



## GeeBee3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate to ask such a newbee question, but here it goes anyway. I reside in Riverside, Ca where can I find some "neoprene sleeves."


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

GeeBee3000 said:


> I hate to ask such a newbee question, but here it goes anyway. I reside in Riverside, Ca where can I find some "neoprene sleeves."


Hi there, I had to get mine from your side of town...lol.. I'm australian and I found my 2" neoprene plugs on ebay in America...... A shop called the Hydro Source... Super fast delivery... They also have net pots if you need them.... cheap... I bought 65 for like $32.00... 
Laceygirl...

Here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-EZ-Clone-30-ct-Replacement-Neoprene-Inserts-EZ-Clone_W0QQitemZ130380676932QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5b4b3f44


----------



## Uncle Fishy (Apr 12, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Not that anyone cares but I am not a member of Stinkbuddies any longer.


I care dude, as well as the vast majority of the Stinkbuddies. You have been a big help to myself as well as many other noobs. 
Don't let one or two bad eggs spoil the whole nest. 

I really hope you will come back soon.


----------



## jobless (Apr 13, 2010)

Just another quick question for anybody who may know: I realize that every strain is different, some veg quicker than others, some slower blahblahblah, but I was wondering at what week do you generally take your cuttings for clones? Obviously, there has to be enough vegetative growth to even take clones. But, just as a general guideline, at what week during the veg cycle do you usually take clones? How many days do your plants typically need to recover from taking cuttings before you can put them into flower? Four days? A week? Also, if you're topping, how much recovery time do you give your plants after topping before you take clones? Again, I know every strain is different and some will recover quicker than others, but just as a general rule of thumb. I'm pretty sure this question or one like it was answered somewhere in this thread, but at 850 pages, I just don't have enough time to look through every single page to try and find the answer. If anybody could help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PharaohBud (Apr 13, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Organic nutes don't contain any heavy metals.


Derived From: Fish meal, composted sea bird guano

Thats for PBP Grow. How do they take the mercury out of the fish meal and the guano which is basically digested fish meal.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Here tis... I used black water hosing to begin with for the mister, then I realised when one puts a water heater in there as we are heading into winter, it will soften the hose... So another trip to the hardware store later and I bought the PVC...

The first pic is my clones in the aerocloner






This pic is of what not to do...lol






Here is the revised mister in PVC pipe... It works soooo much better...







All I can really say is I deviated from the original plans and got bit in the arse, so follow stinkbuds instructions to the letter and you wont have a problem..

I also have a water heater in mine to keep the water at 24 degrees celcius... Perfect for cuttings, I also used superthrive in the water...

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 13, 2010)

No leaks I take it Lacy?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> No leaks I take it Lacy?


Hi Northern, No none, so I am very pleased... I reckon its because I only cut out the very centre of the lid for the neoprene sleeves and the integritiy of the lid nearest the edges was still in tact... That's all I can put it down to...

Hows things over your neck of the woods??
Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice, running out of room fast. Here check it out for yourself Lacy.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/317368-nels-first-go-round-aero.html


----------



## DrNugs (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey stinkbud, I have an airconditioner and CO2 in my room. It is sealed . If I control smell temp and CO2 do I even need to vent????. also is 60% humidity Ideal, ive read that up to 80 is ok?


----------



## jeffweed (Apr 14, 2010)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> Look in the vinyl fence area. There really vinyl post sleeves. If that doesn't help. I would just try online. Good luck


http://www.academyfence.com/vinylposts.asp


----------



## jeffweed (Apr 14, 2010)

Any advantage to using 6" or even 8" vinyl fence post sleeves?

http://www.pennfence.com/railing/post-sleeve-white-c-11_253_293.html


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Northern, No none, so I am very pleased... I reckon its because I only cut out the very centre of the lid for the neoprene sleeves and the integritiy of the lid nearest the edges was still in tact... That's all I can put it down to...
> 
> Hows things over your neck of the woods??
> Laceygirl...


good ole ruffneck containers gotta love em


----------



## muchogood (Apr 15, 2010)

I read E V E R Y post, might'a just glanced over some of the quotes but for the most part all I have to do now is just catch up every day or two.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I just wanna thank you Stinkbud for giving me a holy shit moment the other day... 

I now have a perpetual harvest going... Will be doing some seed shopping in the next week and I am going to add some nice Indicas that flower quickly so I can keep myself really busy...

Again thank you for the inspiraton..

Laceygirl...


----------



## GeeBee3000 (Apr 18, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Here is the formula for my flower room:
> 
> *Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ml Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


Whats up StinkBuddies, I was trying to figure out how much Nutrients I would add if I was using a 27 gallon reservoir? Another question, Is 2000 ppm my limit?


----------



## GeeBee3000 (Apr 18, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> You could drill small holes right next to each bud site and hook the hose up to a fitting. It would be easy and work unreal!
> 
> I'll have to try it out and see how it works. After my next harvest I'll drill the holes in the cross supports and put in a fitting.
> 
> Thanks dude!


 Has anybody tried this technique? I wanted to know if it works?


----------



## opncolleen2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

if i use ionic what should i start the nutrients at


----------



## Jack Sprat (Apr 18, 2010)

opncolleen2000 said:


> if i use ionic what should i start the nutrients at


Follow Mfg instructions, but run at 1/4, 1/2 for a while to see how your strain reacts if they shrivel up and die, the first day, Eh, you used too much. 

15 weeks gone on my SLH and they still have crystal thrics!


----------



## muchogood (Apr 19, 2010)

GeeBee3000 said:


> Whats up StinkBuddies, I was trying to figure out how much Nutrients I would add if I was using a 27 gallon reservoir? Another question, Is 2000 ppm my limit?


Hey GB,
I'm just a nube at the Stink system, but not aero. 
This will apply whether in veg or bloom.
I mix my nutes with a quart of RO water, in a gallon container. (You can mix 2 containers since you have an extra 9 gallon capacity ). I then add 1/4 of a container to my res water.
Use your PPM meter, add small amounts to bring the PPM up to around 700 - 900. 
2000 PPM might be your limit but WAY over your plants limit. I start out at 900 PPM and watch my plants, adding every 2 days bringing my PPM up about 200 PPM each time. I am currently running 1080 PPM on OG Kush and Blue Dream in my veg unit. 
I had it at 1300 PPM and the Blue Dream couldn't handle the PPM. Had the claw!! Making another veg unit today to run each strain separately as I figure the OG can handle a higher nute strength. 
Seems its best to run a lower strength than burn the plants and get a setback. Time is on your side.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 19, 2010)

muchogood said:


> Hey GB,
> I'm just a nube at the Stink system, but not aero.
> This will apply whether in veg or bloom.
> I mix my nutes with a quart of RO water, in a gallon container. (You can mix 2 containers since you have an extra 9 gallon capacity ). I then add 1/2 of a container to my res water.
> ...


 
Thank you very MUCHO for the info muchogood.


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys need a little help.... I have read 280 pages of this thread so far. I have built the cloner and veg unit and I am ready to build the flower units. I know on page 75 Stink has all the PDF's, but I don't believe the one for the smaller 6 site unit is there. Can anyone PLEASE tell me if Stink ever made up blueprints for that and if so WHAT PAGE???? I'm ready to build and I need those measurements. Thanks for any help you can provide.

back to reading until someone replies....lol


----------



## muchogood (Apr 21, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> Hey guys need a little help.... I have read 280 pages of this thread so far. I have built the cloner and veg unit and I am ready to build the flower units. I know on page 75 Stink has all the PDF's, but I don't believe the one for the smaller 6 site unit is there. Can anyone PLEASE tell me if Stink ever made up blueprints for that and if so WHAT PAGE???? I'm ready to build and I need those measurements. Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> back to reading until someone replies....lol


 You done yet? It took me a week on and off to read the whole thing. There is a wealth of info in here!!!!!! Though there is some redundancy along the way.
I'll help you out, come on over to <StinkBuddies.com>. Plans are in the downloads. Check out the forum too, mo info there!!! Or just keep reading to around page 600 - 700 or was it 700 -800 .......................Anyways I would still suggest reading the whole thing Gotta go check PH now and say nite to my girls!!!


----------



## cooley150 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...Not yet... MY EYES HURT!!!! Thanks Muchogood!!! I didn't even know about the stinkBuddies.com site. I'm headed to the site right now.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my first post on this site but I am doing something very similar to what you are. I also have 100 % success on my clones. built custom Aero boxes(that dont leak), except i harvest 2lbs every month, and have 3 flower rooms with 40 plants in each and also a mother and clone room. I say two pounds conservatively as that is what I will be harvesting next week but have had many problems on this crop including switching to supernatural B-1 , and using a 2 year old HPS bulb wasnt helping but will still manage 2 lbs for my 1-!000w HPS. only half my tent is impressive, so I should be able to pull maybe 3-4 lbs per light. my Goal is 4 lbs/ per light, maybe far fetched but maybe not. This will be the first time Ive had all 3 tents full and pulling every month. I have about 30k$ sank into this setup and its still not perfect. My budds I grow are insanely potent and blow away anything Ive had at the dispensories. Liquid cooled lights on light mover tracks makes 4lbs per light a very realistic goal. right now I have white queen that I imported from amsterdam and have many more strains like UK cheese, NYC sour diesel, Bubba Kush, Black Widow, Critical Mass and Devil. Cant wait to see what the cheese does in my system, its supposed to be an extremely high yielder.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 22, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> This is my first post on this site but I am doing something very similar to what you are. I also have 100 % success on my clones. built custom Aero boxes(that dont leak), except i harvest 2lbs every month, and have 3 flower rooms with 40 plants in each and also a mother and clone room. I say two pounds conservatively as that is what I will be harvesting next week but have had many problems on this crop including switching to supernatural B-1 , and using a 2 year old HPS bulb wasnt helping but will still manage 2 lbs for my 1-!000w HPS. only half my tent is impressive, so I should be able to pull maybe 3-4 lbs per light. my Goal is 4 lbs/ per light, maybe far fetched but maybe not. This will be the first time Ive had all 3 tents full and pulling every month. I have about 30k$ sank into this setup and its still not perfect. My budds I grow are insanely potent and blow away anything Ive had at the dispensories. Liquid cooled lights on light mover tracks makes 4lbs per light a very realistic goal. right now I have white queen that I imported from amsterdam and have many more strains like UK cheese, NYC sour diesel, Bubba Kush, Black Widow, Critical Mass and Devil. Cant wait to see what the cheese does in my system, its supposed to be an extremely high yielder.


 
Surely you must have some pics to back that up.


----------



## dirrtyd (Apr 22, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> This is my first post on this site but I am doing something very similar to what you are. I also have 100 % success on my clones. built custom Aero boxes(that dont leak), except i harvest 2lbs every month, and have 3 flower rooms with 40 plants in each and also a mother and clone room. I say two pounds conservatively as that is what I will be harvesting next week but have had many problems on this crop including switching to supernatural B-1 , and using a 2 year old HPS bulb wasnt helping but will still manage 2 lbs for my 1-!000w HPS. only half my tent is impressive, so I should be able to pull maybe 3-4 lbs per light. my Goal is 4 lbs/ per light, maybe far fetched but maybe not. This will be the first time Ive had all 3 tents full and pulling every month. I have about 30k$ sank into this setup and its still not perfect. My budds I grow are insanely potent and blow away anything Ive had at the dispensories. Liquid cooled lights on light mover tracks makes 4lbs per light a very realistic goal. right now I have white queen that I imported from amsterdam and have many more strains like UK cheese, NYC sour diesel, Bubba Kush, Black Widow, Critical Mass and Devil. Cant wait to see what the cheese does in my system, its supposed to be an extremely high yielder.


All I can say is your numbers are not adding up. Some of the best I have seen only average 3 to 4 ounces a plant. So eithere you can't add or this is all BS on your part.

Dirrtyd


----------



## muchogood (Apr 22, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> This is my first post on this site but I am doing something very similar to what you are. I also have 100 % success on my clones. built custom Aero boxes(that dont leak), except i harvest 2lbs every month, and have 3 flower rooms with 40 plants in each and also a mother and clone room. I say two pounds conservatively as that is what I will be harvesting next week but have had many problems on this crop including switching to supernatural B-1 , and using a 2 year old HPS bulb wasnt helping but will still manage 2 lbs for my 1-!000w HPS. only half my tent is impressive, so I should be able to pull maybe 3-4 lbs per light. my Goal is 4 lbs/ per light, maybe far fetched but maybe not. This will be the first time Ive had all 3 tents full and pulling every month. I have about 30k$ sank into this setup and its still not perfect. My budds I grow are insanely potent and blow away anything Ive had at the dispensories. Liquid cooled lights on light mover tracks makes 4lbs per light a very realistic goal. right now I have white queen that I imported from amsterdam and have many more strains like UK cheese, NYC sour diesel, Bubba Kush, Black Widow, Critical Mass and Devil. Cant wait to see what the cheese does in my system, its supposed to be an extremely high yielder.


Sounds like quite a grow. I can see 3 flower rooms with 40 lollipoped @ 2lbs. a month under a light mover ( 1 room 3 months, I've been there with veg ready clones). I just cant understand with 30 Thousand Dollars into a setup, why you wouldn't throw in a new bulb every 4000 hours or so. Let us know how the Sour Diesel does inside. Maybe you can start a grow journal for us StinkBuddies.


----------



## ohplease (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am setting up Stink's cloner, a smaller version of his vegger, and 3 four-station flowering units. My limitation is height. I have only 50 inches floor to ceiling. I am planning to use the rail setup from his flowering unit and I will put them on my floor, pitching each one down to a 1" high drain pan. I will use an inline pump with a float switch to pump the water back up into my res which will be located about 5 feet away. I could use some advice on the best way to flower in this limited height. Pruning? LST? just tie the plant over to control the height?


----------



## pappasmoke85 (Apr 23, 2010)

read the first 115 pages and had to skip to the end to ask stink what is the exact kind of climate controller he uses, and roughly what is a good price on one. thanks


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

G'day all, just a quick note about my aerocloner...

Here is some pics in succession...













Now, even though Stink Bud said this would be water tight (IT IS!!!!) but I am running a 100watt propagation flouro in my lil cloner tent and it wasn't getting dark enough where the stems were, to get decent roots growing...







So I had to completely cover it in Aluminium Duct tape... Which by the way is the best tape on the market... Its reflective and it will stick to anything....Brilliant stuff..













I am using Clonex Solution, not to be confused with Clonex Gel, that wont work... I have 30 litres of water in the aerocloner and its doing its thing...

Will post pics of the roots when they grow some...lol...

Laceygirl.....


----------



## dragonbud (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone-I just wanted to tell everyone that I found A nice C02 Setup that is very simple and I hooked it up in under 10 minutes. 

I bought the new HydroGen SenseAir® CO2 Monitor. It's an all in one unit that has digital LED's that show the concentration of the C02 as it rises in the room. It's piggybacked to the C02 Generator that turns off at 1500 ppm. It cost only $290.00 from plantlightinghydroponics.com 

Then I bought the CAP GEN-1eLP liquid propane, 4-burner Electronic Ignition CO2 generator. It cost $299.00. I didn't go with the HydroGen water cooled C02 generator because of the need to hook up to the water supply (too much hassle).

Plantlightinghydroponics.com was the cheapest on all this equipment. All the other hydro stores came up a hundred dollars or more on this equipment. 

Really looking forward to seeing the stinkbud system with the added boost of C02. I really enjoyed the simplicity of the system and I'm recommending it on ease of hook-up, hopefully I'll get good longevity on this set up.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 28, 2010)

dirrtyd said:


> All I can say is your numbers are not adding up. Some of the best I have seen only average 3 to 4 ounces a plant. So eithere you can't add or this is all BS on your part.
> 
> Dirrtyd


The first pic which is higher resolution(but still came out shitty with the HPS on) the football sized nugs is Mr nice guy's G13X skunk, flower room was only half full and yielded 2lbs 5 oz. The second pic was taken recently of White Queen(AMSeedbank), is almost a full tent with 36 out of 40 plants and should yield decent(2 1/2 lbs- 3 lbs), We had issues with this crop as we got a bad batch of nutrients from the hydro store. Also this crop was grown with a HPS bulb that was over 18 months old and probably equal output of a brand new 600W HPS. Easily could see my next grow be even more considering I have a super high yielding Cheese up on deck in about 3 weeks. So how does the math not add up???? people grow 2+lbs per light out of a trash can in some dirt. All my grows are under one 1000W HPS bulb in a liquid lumens liquid cooled fixture. I will take a picture of the harvest in the next few days wet and dry if you want. I havent been able to start a journal yet so I dont have many pics up.
P.S I dont have a 360degree camera so you are seeing only one portion of the tent, there is 36 plants in there all lollipopped and supercropped. tent is 10'L X 5'W X 8'H. I have 3 flower rooms and another for veg and all the mothers I have. hense 3-4lbs per light. harvest every month I run 9-10 week flowering schedules as I like to pull at very last minute and flush a lot.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

Put your hand on it, those don't look like footballs. I grew some footballs outside last year.




Football sized buds


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow northern they are beasts, you should be VERY proud...


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree!
I can't wait to see those footballs harvested!
Nice Job Man!


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is the G13(yes, there is one giant tree there) in early september, I just threw in my backyard and let it go wild, probably would be 12 ft high if I didnt start cropping it, here its about 10 ft. I had to start pulling down branches since you could start to see it from a block away. This particular plant ended up getting too heavy and splitting down the middle after some wind gust, so I harvested early and still got 2 lbs off the one plant without even caring for it like i care for my indoors. The smaller budd in my hand is a plant I grew to only 18 inches high, under a 600w HPS, my mini plant experiment was almost football sized. easy to get fooballs outdoor, indoors is a little different when you have a 8ft ceiling. Ill post my latest harvest in a couple days. I consider all the money I spent failing and changing designs when I say I have 30$k invested. I have bought at least 40 pumps in the last 4 years. at 40 bucks each its easy to see how I have that much invested. I try to think of how much money I save by growing my own though. 1/8th oz a day @50$(from the dispensory)=$18,250 dollars a year for my medication.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice buds but footballs are not so easily achieved. I always have spliting problems with the weight I grow. Look at this bad larry. After spliting several times it even busted the heavy duty zip ties I used to piece it back together with. There was just one left and it just grew over it.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried to tieing the branches to tall stakes?


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Have you tried to tieing the branches to tall stakes?


Thanks but I got it under control. I use bamboo for support but when it rains they get heavy, something is bound to give.


----------



## nbroadhu (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone give me a link where the updated pdf. of all the information covered in this thread is please?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Just read the first 5 pages, that's all you need to know... The first tiny little leaves are the first node...That's straight from Uncle Ben...


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 28, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Thanks but I got it under control. I use bamboo for support but when it rains they get heavy, something is bound to give.


I can just imagine what some of those monsters weigh after a rain. I love bamboo. It it so versatile. I am going to plant some on my land.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

nbroadhu said:


> Can anyone give me a link where the updated pdf. of all the information covered in this thread is please?




Page 75 bro


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 28, 2010)

I just took a bong hit and the solution came to me!

HELIUM BALLOONS and lots of string


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 28, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I just took a bong hit and the solution came to me!
> 
> HELIUM BALLOONS and lots of string


Ha ha..thats funny...with the size of those footballs I would say lots of helium!


----------



## milpitan (Apr 29, 2010)

whulkamania said:


> Oh sorry to hear but even if you do have a Medical Marijuana card that is under state not FEDERAL so the feds can break down the door easy.


you should stop everything then dude. we are trying to help. not make a billion bucks. your trying to hate, and yes hating it is. and by the way no fed will ever raid a grow op within legal medical limits. legal limit in most places is 6 mature dump ass.


----------



## nbroadhu (Apr 30, 2010)

If I were to essentially cut Stinkbuds flowering room design in half meaning 3 aero/nft fence posts only having 7 plant sites could i fit it into a 4x4 grow tent or not a chance? also would 2x600w hps be good for the halved design?


----------



## eyeswideopen (Apr 30, 2010)

Not a chance. In a 4x4 your best bet is to either run two small systems with the reservoirs under the rails or, the better option IMO is four 4' rails with one res under the rails and a 1k hps over the top. Should pull 1 to 1.5 easy, but you wouldn't be perpetual. The problem with the 4x4 and trying to be perpetual with the stink system is the need for different reservoirs and flushing. You could however just run one res, still have your rails on different cycles, and skip the flush. It's been my experience with the botanicare line that the flush is not necessary, it'll taste amazing either way with the right genetics. Good luck.


----------



## Tiger Woods (May 3, 2010)

Eyeswideopen- are you still using those leds? If so with what results?


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Have foud there's an easier way to get better results in an aerocloner, than building that PVC frame thing and having misters that constantly keep blocking....

Don't worry about building that PVC thing save your money, you don't even need a water pump, but you do need the leak proof rubbermaid roughneck... Its not light tight, I had to cover mine in aluminium tape to make it light tight... I am using a 110watt day propagator flouro though..

Buy yourself the really long airstones, about 30cm ones, two of them, and an air pump with two outlets... Fill your aerocloner with water and whatever propagation solution you choose and turn the air pump on high... Heaps of bubbles will be created, when they break the surface of the water, they pop and create the finest mist, that no commercially made misters can match... I've got a water heater in the water set to 24 degrees celcius and i've just walked away...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 8, 2010)

Once again my aero cloner has roots in 5 days, man it's like shooting fish in a barrel. It's just so easy, set it and forget it.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 8, 2010)

tuffy99 said:


> Hi Northeastern Lights,
> So im a noob and people seem to say lots of conflicting things. can you verify the following for an aerocloner.
> 
> 3'' to 5'' cuttings from the lower 50% of the plant. No spraying/dipping or anything.
> ...


My cuttings are about 3-5"

As for nodes I don't think it matters, I just slice at a 45, no scraping.


My stems hang out the net pots a bit, as long as they make it to the bottom your good.

No dome, no misting, no dipping. Just cut it and thats it.


My water temps, I have no idea, Humidity is about 40%


I leave them on 24/7


This run I didn't use the timer, but the last 2 I did. Both work just fine



I didn't ph the water and this time I did, might have gained a day but I don't really know.



Check out my first aero grow


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/317368-nels-first-go-round-aero.html


----------



## StinkBud (May 9, 2010)

The new StinkBud Single plans have been posted!

View attachment 926637View attachment 926639View attachment 926640View attachment 926642Check them out here:
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/pdfs/StinkBud_single01_1.pdf


----------



## northeastern lights (May 9, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Once again my aero cloner has roots in 5 days, man it's like shooting fish in a barrel. It's just so easy, set it and forget it.


 




Here's a pic from tonight, so this is less than 48 hours of growth. This is the reason I'm done with soil/soiless. I'll do another pic in 2 days, you watch.


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

Wow North, you've so got soiless growing dialled in... I can only hope I get close to what you're achieving over there.... Good on you mate


----------



## DivinePower (May 9, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The new StinkBud Single plans have been posted!
> 
> View attachment 926637View attachment 926639View attachment 926640View attachment 926642Check them out here:
> http://www.stinkbuddies.com/pdfs/StinkBud_single01_1.pdf


I really like this. Might have to build one to replace one of my 5 gallon DWC buckets to see how it all works out.


----------



## cvbud (May 10, 2010)

So have read about the first 20 pages. i love the system, and would love to try it out. although i am already a little bigger than Stink's room. I have a 9 by 9 room, with three lights in it. I notice that Stink's flower room has three of the flower systems under two lights. is there any design he has in the forum that would be a bit bigger and go under one 1000W light. I guess im asking if their are plans for a system that is a little bit bigger that will work the same way? 

Thanks

this thread is sooooooo awesome. nice work Stink, and nice work everyone for keeping up with it.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 12, 2010)

Ok pics as promised.


This is from 2.5 days ago










This is from this morning, 2.5 days growth from the upper picture. The plants also have quite a bit of green growth.


----------



## eyes ableed (May 12, 2010)

??? say if i had 6 600 watt lights what do you think id be pulling i def have enough room to fit them perfectly, just curious as to what this system is capable of pulling with co2 and 3600 watts


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2010)

eyes ableed said:


> ??? say if i had 6 600 watt lights what do you think id be pulling i def have enough room to fit them perfectly, just curious as to what this system is capable of pulling with co2 and 3600 watts


At 0.5 grams per watt you would harvest around 62 ounces. If you can hit a gram a watt then you are looking at closer to 120 oz.

Quantity is a factor of the strain of meds and how long you let them veg. Bigger plants produce more buds.

You you can run a whole bunch of plants and harvest less per plant. Like the StinkBud Sr. system
Or you can run less plants and grow them bigger like the StinkBud Jr. and StinkBud Single.


----------



## cvbud (May 18, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> At 0.5 grams per watt you would harvest around 62 ounces. If you can hit a gram a watt then you are looking at closer to 120 oz.
> 
> Quantity is a factor of the strain of meds and how long you let them veg. Bigger plants produce more buds.
> 
> ...


Stink, 

Do you have a place where i can see all your great inventions? im just trying to see which will work best in my room. Love the thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

This never ends...


----------



## valhalla88 (May 18, 2010)

I hope it never ever ends...I'm putting together the STINK SYSTEM....cloner vegger and flower power...I have two pumps http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Master-Plumber-1-10-Hp-Therm-Utility-Pump-540072-by-Pentair-Water-u540072.html and then this pondmaster magnetic drive *Model 3 - 350 gph* maximum flow with a 10.5' shut-off!
Is this what I need Stinky? Closest gro shop is over 200 miles...where is the cheapest online delivery for neoprene collars ,net baskets...sprayer misters,timer, etc....I need a one stop stinky express...all the mixtures ...ph meter ,cal mag +
EVERYTHING other then the pvc ,totes, and pumps( I hope they are thge right pumps)


----------



## dragonbud (May 19, 2010)

I've used BGhydro.com and discount hydroponics. Also the best place I've seen for lights and such is plantlightinghydropincs.com Hopefulley that helps out some for you valhalla88.


----------



## dimebagdan (May 20, 2010)

what kind of timer do you use? and how much did it cost


----------



## northeastern lights (May 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine, the same one SB uses. I paid 89 dollars for mine.


----------



## dimebagdan (May 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Here's a pic of mine, the same one SB uses. I paid 89 dollars for mine.


thanks buddy i also have another question. i dont have more than one room and the last model of hydro-pvc thingy looks like a pain but the first two look very simple. why cant i just flower in the second one? maybe with 3 inch pots and less plants like 8.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 20, 2010)

Yeah you could run full term plants in the cloner if you wanted.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 20, 2010)

I made flower units out of 31 gallon rubbermade tubs with 14 gallon reservoirs.


----------



## OMG LS6 (May 21, 2010)

I hate those timers!!! Ive had two fail on me out of nowhere...Thank God I checked on my plants cause I would have lost an entire crop!! The Hydro shop gave me a new one each time it failed but I cant risk it again.


----------



## MediMary (May 21, 2010)

ok fatman, do you have some link to show your magic...?


----------



## rodfarvs (May 21, 2010)

I have a few questions....
has any one had issues with water getting too hot?
how often do you check the ph?
how often do you need to clean the boxes. I have to clean my easy cloner monthly.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 21, 2010)

northeastern lights

I only post the truth and I never post photos. I have no intent of ever again sitting in a court room while a jury looks at a stack of 8 by 10 colored glossies because I foolishly posted them online and because some mj growing forum site administrators willingly grant police anything they ask for. Once was enough Dude.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 21, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> northeastern lights
> 
> I only post the truth and I never post photos. I have no intent of ever again sitting in a court room while a jury looks at a stack of 8 by 10 colored glossies because I foolishly posted them online and because some mj growing forum site administrators willingly grant police anything they ask for. Once was enough Dude.




Then how about expaining his system. Tell you what, ifwhat you say is true why even go on another pot website? Seems like adding insult to injury if you ask me.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 21, 2010)

txhomegrown

I will teach anyone anything I know but I will not post photos. Want to learn how to obtain results of mj tissue slides. No problem.. want to know how to formulate nutrients. simple. want to know how to build a NFT or aero or DWC that does not have root rot problems simple enough. want to know how to make aero tubes 20 inches tall and 6" wide and 8" long so 3/4 of the roots are not laying in the bottom of a small tube rotting/ And at a cost of only about $17 to $20 a tube. Really simple. Want to know how to build a HP aero st system that will grow sogs quick that have inter node spaces so close together that even a sativa is only 18 to 24 inches tall, no problem. How about growing new plant starts in broth from a little sliver of plant material rather than cling. The six within weeks will be equivalent to a seedling from seeds. It can be done with a cooler half full of water a small electric aquarium heater and a small CFC bulb that holds a few floating plastic containers. IE a culture dish. Simple. Want links to university research results on NFT systems. Paten documents with all data on aeromix air atomized chamber growing systems. Got those. Government documentation on NASA hydroponic research.. Got those. Full records of Dr Coopers research and development of the NFT system. I know the man personally and worked with him for two years. Recipes for abut any chemical nutrient formulation tion designed specifically for MJ. simple enough. Directions on how to extract humic and folic acid. Yes. Links to air atomization and HP aero nozzles. Simple. Directions on how to make Hygrozyme. Link to about and supplements in bulk that are solid in mj manufacture product at huge mark ups. Directions and ingredients list for making Chelated iron for about 10% of retail selling prices. Can do that. Want to make rooting preparations even gel type for about 10% of retail. Simple enough. Making pH up or pH down. Setting up auto water top off systems. Setting up EC controllers or pH controllers. All simple stuff to learn and do. I have been doing this stuff for decades.

No I will not post photos of my work. Simple drawings and directions, recipes and links. No photos. If none of this info or much more interests you do to a lack of photos that is simply your loss. Insulting me is not a good approach to learning from me however.

No I do not do organics or soil. My preferred grow metod is hydro, preferably large tube or deep chamber air atomized. I also like large tube medium pressure hydro sogs. I do not do indoor trees. I do drain to waste. 

Are you through with your rudeness yet?


----------



## Flymolo (May 21, 2010)

I think you guys should lay off fatman to be honest. The guy simply feels that this system is outdated and outpaced by what he has developed in his own garden. Cool? However I am the type of grower who has never grown anything hydroponically so someone like me is easily attracted to stinkbud's setup because it has been found satisfactory for many other growers and has a large resource behind it; the web. I literally searched for DIY hydro projects and his popped up. I considered the pros and cons of the other hydroponic systems I found and stinkbuds appeared to be the one that could supply me with enough medicine for my needs. Fatman, the method you referenced in your posts on this forum seem dauntingly complicated as opposed to cutting some pvc and making a reservoir. But perhaps its just me and I'm not comprehending how easy and simple your style is. I think we can all agree that stinkbud's method is relatively easy to replicate and because he has created an online resource for our benefit a whole sub-community of growers have emerged. 

I for one like trying different things from time to time which is why I made the jump to hydro. I still however, have yet to build anything in regards to my new grow. I'll continue to research fatman's methods for myself but until then I will be ever so thankful for the knowledge the people here have put forth.


----------



## MediMary (May 22, 2010)

honestly, why even post in stinkbuds thread ? u think you know ur shit, but fuck I dont have even the slightest respect for you, you were just giving bad advice in another thread, the aeroponic brown root thread, saying all algae needs lights.. wrong wrong wrong...

and your last post .. the last sentence, is "are you through with your rudeness yet?" your the only one being rude, knocking stinks system, in stinks thread...... why dont you unsubscribe, and make your own thread.. and people who are interested in following you can, although since you have nothing to actually show to anyone...
good luck getting followers...


----------



## fatman7574 (May 22, 2010)

MediMary said:


> honestly, why even post in stinkbuds thread ? u think you know ur shit, but fuck I dont have even the slightest respect for you, you were just giving bad advice in another thread, the aeroponic brown root thread, saying all algae needs lights.. wrong wrong wrong...
> 
> and your last post .. the last sentence, is "are you through with your rudeness yet?" your the only one being rude, Not true as you are being rude right now in your posted reply, as was another poster. knocking stinks system, in stinks thread...... why dont you unsubscribe, and make your own thread.. and people who are interested in following you can, although since you have nothing to actually show to anyone... I don't do on-line phots for anyone. Period.
> good luck getting followers...


 
I knock stinks system in many threads, not just here. I knock any systems that are poorly designed and sub par. I suggest that if you have a problem with my knocking sad systems that you simply put my name on your ignore list rather than talking trash.


*MediMary it is you that is wrong. *

*Algae are photosynthetic organisms* somewhat like plants in structure at a cellular level, but rather different in many other regards. For a start, many algae are single-celled organisms, and these are the ones that form a slimy layer on solid objects such as a reservoir's walls, pumps etc. Like plants, *algae use light* to convert water, carbon dioxide, and dissolved mineral nutrients such as nitrate into the organic chemicals they use to build their bodies. No light, no algae. Brown algae as seen in reservoirs is a low light algae but it does require light. It is no different then the brown alage seen in fresh water aquariums with low lighting. Algae need light. Period. 

If you like I can post dozens of links that will confirm the above information.

Dudette, I have many followers. I receive on average a dozen PM's a day asking for help. I have a slew of reputation points. I have no problem in finding people who wish to learn what I can teach them. 

So get over it as seldom do old dogs change their ways, and as I am quite old I would not recommend your holding your breath while expecting me to change due to your being offended by my stating clear facts about stinkbuds years old system irregardless of where I post them. I am not here to make friends. I am not here to socialize or pretend to be a nice guy. I am not a nice guy, but I am a very knowledgable guy. 

Don't forget algae need light. Period.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 22, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> txhomegrown
> 
> I will teach anyone anything I know but I will not post photos. Want to learn how to obtain results of mj tissue slides. No problem.. want to know how to formulate nutrients. simple. want to know how to build a NFT or aero or DWC that does not have root rot problems simple enough. want to know how to make aero tubes 20 inches tall and 6" wide and 8" long so 3/4 of the roots are not laying in the bottom of a small tube rotting/ And at a cost of only about $17 to $20 a tube. Really simple. Want to know how to build a HP aero st system that will grow sogs quick that have inter node spaces so close together that even a sativa is only 18 to 24 inches tall, no problem. How about growing new plant starts in broth from a little sliver of plant material rather than cling. The six within weeks will be equivalent to a seedling from seeds. It can be done with a cooler half full of water a small electric aquarium heater and a small CFC bulb that holds a few floating plastic containers. IE a culture dish. Simple. Want links to university research results on NFT systems. Paten documents with all data on aeromix air atomized chamber growing systems. Got those. Government documentation on NASA hydroponic research.. Got those. Full records of Dr Coopers research and development of the NFT system. I know the man personally and worked with him for two years. Recipes for abut any chemical nutrient formulation tion designed specifically for MJ. simple enough. Directions on how to extract humic and folic acid. Yes. Links to air atomization and HP aero nozzles. Simple. Directions on how to make Hygrozyme. Link to about and supplements in bulk that are solid in mj manufacture product at huge mark ups. Directions and ingredients list for making Chelated iron for about 10% of retail selling prices. Can do that. Want to make rooting preparations even gel type for about 10% of retail. Simple enough. Making pH up or pH down. Setting up auto water top off systems. Setting up EC controllers or pH controllers. All simple stuff to learn and do. I have been doing this stuff for decades.
> 
> ...


FINE, dont post photos. I dont need them to learn. I can understand and respect your reasons. You say you are willing to share your knowledge, then do it. The sentence in bold type is as close to explaining what you are doing as you have come. You seem to have done your share of research, so quit bragging about it and share a little of it with us.
As I stated in an ealier post, I never built the stink flower units. I went with bigger vegging units for flowering(is this like deep chamber air atomized). I am not saying it was better, it just worked better for me at the time. I am doing a soil grow this summer because I am moving and will be building a new grow setup. It will be easier to move a few mother plants to the new location than several hydro units full of plants. When I start the hydro grow again, I would love to build an easier to maintain, higher yielding system. I am open to suggestion. Just tell me where to start and I will fill in a lot of the gaps myself. That is what I found on this thread, a starting point. I am ready for a new one. If you can help me grow better smoke, I will be grateful. Just for the record, I am not here to make friends either. I am a mean old fart that just wants the best medicine I can grow.
I have stuck with this thread because there has been a lot of helpful information from a lot of good people shared here. It may have started as a thread about the stinkbud method, but it has not been limited to that.


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

Goodness gracious.... If each of you has a system that works, just go with that.... There's more than one way to kill a cat....All opinions are valid people...


----------



## txhomegrown (May 22, 2010)

I like the idea of higher res temps being OK. I had hell last summer. I was making big chunks of ice made from nute solution and adding them to the res. That meant draining water to make room for the ice. A pain in the ass.
I think my learning curve would be shallower going with mediun pressure aero. I probably have a lot of what I need to set it up already.


----------



## MediMary (May 22, 2010)

eh fatman, maybe I am wrong, I was under the impression Brown slime algae prefers to make it's food via photosynthesis, but that it is also able to utilize chemical conversion as well 
I had read that it couldnt be controlled by limiting light, on numerous fourms.
if im wrong I apologize to anyone I may have mis informed

and as for you system.... a picture is worth a thousand words.. so keep on yapping


----------



## fatman7574 (May 22, 2010)

Forums sites are filled with inaccuracies and myths. Even diatoms (small brown algae cells) require light. They are classified as low light, but still light is needed. They can be eliminated by total elimination of light, but that is hard to achieve. Cracks around net pots provide sufficient light. Lighting the at penetrates through plastic is adequate light. For an example, you,need flat black to absorb all light so none penetrates, but u you need white to reflect the light if at all possible to prevent heat gain. IE to prevent all algae you must paint the reservoir and all pipes flat black then cover that with flat white paint. So approximately 85% of the light is reflected by the flat white paint and what is not is absorbed by the flat black. So 15% of the heat energy is absorb by the painted surface and the rest is within the reflected light BUT no light penetrates into the reservoir. The other choices are using something like Mylar plastic, aluminum foil or Panda wrap. Krylon fusion paint is made for painting plastic. It is the same paint used to paint plastic bombers and plastic body panels on vehicles. Normally the way to control brown algae is to limit its food source. Can't do that with a nutrient reservoir. Usually brown algae is pretty much ignored as it is preferable to green algae and it prevents green algae growth as green algae can not grow over the brown algae. Algae causes some pH issues but as it uses CO2 amd produces O2 it is actually beneficial to some degree. In aquariums it causea sizable DO rise when the lights are on. The few nutrients it actually uses in a nutrient reservoir is negligible overall.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 22, 2010)

An aero system that is well designed and built delivers nutrient water that is fully saturated with DO to all the roots regardless of the water temp (within reason). Even 100 degree F water has over 6 ppm of DO at saturation. A misted 30 to 90 micron droplet is saturated with DO due to its being sprayed, regardless of the reservoirs temp or DO. No low pressure aero waer from the high flow spray heads used with a low pressure pump do not mean water DO saturation. The DO is usually not increased at all by the spraying of the water with such sad systems. You only need enough DO in the reservoir to prevent growth of anaerobic bacteria. You can even control that with chlorine. 

The temp issue is really just to slow bacterial growth morethatto allow a higher DO saturation. Increasing the temp fron 68 degrees to 100 degrees F means a 1/3 reduction in the normal saturation level of DO. That maens tere is still about 3 times more DO thatn is needed. It is delivering that water with DO that is important. If it is not delivered well then itmatters not wheter it started out in the reservoir at 6 ppm or 9 ppm. That is really not an issue either as killing the bacteria with chlorine n means the high temps have to affect as there are no bacteria to multiply. 

I run my systems at 93 to 95 degrees F 24/7. I paid for the heat the lights generate so I use it for faster growth rather than throwing it all away. At those temperature it requires using supplemental CO and dehumidification. My nutrient water is the same temp as the room temp. Yes I use chlorine at 0.5 ppm. It is system design that is important. The temp and therefore the some what related DO issues and bacteria issues really only come into play when the system design is poor. 

Well designed systems do not experience root death due to low DO caused by poor distribution of nutreint water. Therefore root rot is not an isue. Nor is bacteria and issue with a properly designed and managed system. IE the typical poorly designed DWC systems, low pressuree small tube Aero systems and the small trough NFT systems used by so many experiencing root rot that is not an issue withlarge tube and deep chamber aero that is medium pressureor HP or air atomized. Yes, the dwc systems can de designed to prevent the Rootrot issues, and the other systems such as the NFTand small tube aero system with low preesure can also be designed to prevent root rot. There efficiency is still low though in comparison to the medium andhigh pressure large tube and deeop cahmber systems however. They produce slowers grows with lower yielsd, but they are cheaperto set up. the systems just need to be modified/improved not necessarilly discarded.

I am a user of chemical nutrients. The high temps in a organic nutrient reservoir is not really an option because you must have bacteria and enzymes in an organic system and much more reservoir DO due to the needs of the reservoir bacteria. High temps in an organic reservoir cause massive multiplication of the bacteria population. They use massive amounts of DO for this multiplication.

It is going to be hard to find time to write up good threads when I take the time to reply to posts such as the algae not needing light posts. Give me a break folks, post like that should never see the light of day.


----------



## cvbud (May 22, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> The day you start posting nude photos of your self in this forum with your name painted on your fore head for my enjoyment I will consider posting photos of my systems for your enjoyment. Besides the knowledge provided in my jabbering trumps any candy *ss photos you could post of your system or any other systems in this journal


you sound very angry. maybe you should try smoking some of the stuff you claim to grow. it might mellow you out a little, and get you back on topic. maybe you just need a hug or something. my cat was bothering the shit out of me the other day and nothing worked to calm her down. then i spilt a little beer on the floor, and she is happy as a clam. sometimes its just the simple things fatboy, but i do recommend looking into them. you might extend your life a little by taking all the stress out. 
im not trying to offend you, but i bet if you read your posts out load to your mother, she would think you are a little angry as well.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 23, 2010)

cvbud said:


> you sound very angry. maybe you should try smoking some of the stuff you claim to grow. it might mellow you out a little, and get you back on topic. maybe you just need a hug or something. my cat was bothering the shit out of me the other day and nothing worked to calm her down. then i spilt a little beer on the floor, and she is happy as a clam. sometimes its just the simple things fatboy, but i do recommend looking into them. you might extend your life a little by taking all the stress out.
> im not trying to offend you, but i bet if you read your posts out load to your mother, she would think you are a little angry as well.


Aren't you a judgemental little newbie. Actuallly Dude, I do not smoke or drink anymore. I lost the ability to do either in moderation a long, long time ago. 

It is about growing, not using. I do not need drugs, alcohol or cigarettes. They are for people who can not handle reality. I can handle reality Dude. It does not require me to use drugs to grow or sythesize than. I am never mad at my mother or clean and sober people as they have no croutchs to carry them through reality like drunks and addicts, just unkowning drunks and stoners that think they know so much but obviously do not. 

I was growng hydroponic indoor mj very likely before a great majority of the posters to this forum were born. Do I miss smoking it? No. No more than I enjoy the memories of being on unemployment and as soon as I got my check every two weeks running out and buying a bag of buds before I even bought diapers for my first born child or food for myself and my young working wife. I thought growing pot would make that memory of putting drugs ahead of my family go away. No, it just made the families go away. However, I still feel those feelings, after three divorces and 19 years clean and sober. Gives you a lot to look forward to doesn't it Dude.

Do I still grow mj? Duh, how much is it worth? Then consider I have enough experience it cost me about 50 cents a dry gram to grow. I may be *sshole, but I am not stupid. Oh, yeah I am one happy camper Dude. Given a chance to start all over agin, NO i would have ever piv cked up that frst bowl, the first drink or ever started growing mj. Now are you happy Dude? How long has it been since you havespent much timeclean and sober Dude? So go smoke another bowl pot head. My mother is actually quite happy with me. I spent almost two years in Viet Nam as a medic. I spent decades as a pacticing addict. I started drinking at 11, smoking pot at 12, started slamming meth at 15, went through three divorces and prison, had my youngest child die in my arms after being run over in my front yard by a stoned and drunk driver two years after I quit using and through it all including war time I have never killed anyone. Although people like you make me wonder why I have not. So maybe you think you are not an addict. You know the fact that your reading about growing pot and likely are growing pot and the fact that your promoting the use of pot would seem to clearly indicate that yes you are an addict. The fact that you also drink tends to indicate you are dually addicted. If you ever are lucky enough to again live in reality (without drugs and alcohol) you will also likely have wonderful memories and true feelings again instead of the dulled lack of reality you call life. I wish Icould be around then to call you an angry man Dude or to say how much your mother is dissapointed in you.

Smoke another bowl Dude. Have another beer. Be *artificially* happy Dude. It will go well with your artificial intelligence. It is amazing that stoned and drunk people always seem to think they are so smart.


----------



## cvbud (May 23, 2010)

yes, a hug is a must for you! i promise i will pray that someone will be kind enough to hug you. im sure that if we all think about it hard enough, it could happen. infact im even going to pray that my next three hugs are bypassed, and forwarded to you. i have a few to spare, and i really want to help a brotha out! is anyone with me? does anyone else want to try and help this guy out by maybe praying for a miracle to happen? lets get this guy some hugs.


----------



## Scuba (May 23, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Aren't you a judgemental little newbie. Actuallly Dude, I do not smoke or drink anymore. I lost the ability to do either in moderation a long, long time ago.
> 
> It is about growing, not using. I do not need drugs, alcohol or cigarettes. They are for people who can not handle reality. I can handle reality Dude. It does not require me to use drugs to grow or sythesize than. I am never mad at my mother or clean and sober people as they have no croutchs to carry them through reality like drunks and addicts, just unkowning drunks and stoners that think they know so much but obviously do not.
> 
> ...


You need some serious help dude, really why the hell are you on here when you are so negative anyway, we would all be better off if you computer blew up right now.
Don't just yell at ppl because your wrinkly ass can't smoke weed anymore (i don't care if you don't want to)...... I bet I'm happier then you any day of the week with my 4oz of manicured green. and im not a reject like you, i make money smoking *AND* selling legal Mary Jane.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 23, 2010)

cvbud said:


> you sound very angry. maybe you should try smoking some of the stuff you claim to grow. it might mellow you out a little, and get you back on topic. maybe you just need a hug or something. my cat was bothering the shit out of me the other day and nothing worked to calm her down. then i spilt a little beer on the floor, and she is happy as a clam. sometimes its just the simple things fatboy, but i do recommend looking into them. you might extend your life a little by taking all the stress out.
> im not trying to offend you, but i bet if you read your posts out load to your mother, she would think you are a little angry as well.




Oh so funny +rep. I'm about to "spill" a little beer into my mouth and when I say a little I mean 7 or so.


----------



## cvbud (May 23, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Oh so funny +rep. I'm about to "spill" a little beer into my mouth and when I say a little I mean 7 or so.


ill take an invite. and we should smoke a little, and pour a little out for our hommie fatboy. he could use some lovin in the air. my heat goes out to you fatty! im still prayin for a hug in your life. keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## cvbud (May 23, 2010)

anyway to get back on topic. Stink system is pure genius. im with it all the way. what id like to do, is build a system just for one light. i was thinking that the flower room system could fit under one light, even if i added a fence post. so instead of two, i would just use a bigger (wider) res, and have three fence post not just two. does anyone have any input on this? or have they done it. 
and does anyone know how to get ahold of Stink's DVD? 

+rep stink! sorry to encourage such behavior on your magnificent thread. i hope to get back on track.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 23, 2010)

I nearly killed myself drinking and had to quit 22 years ago. I was really pissed for a while but *I GOT OVER IT!* I might suggest you try it too fatman. I am sorry you were in Nam all by yourself and in prison all by yourself. And that you are the only person that anything bad has ever happened to. 
And the fact that you are so down on all the "losers" that smoke weed, yet you sell it to them makes you somewhat of a lowlife. You are going out of your way to enable people to do the things that you so obviously were unable to handle. You poor pitiful excuse for a man.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 23, 2010)

My bad, I should have let it drop


----------



## Scuba (May 23, 2010)

i call it venting X)


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I nearly killed myself drinking and had to quit 22 years ago. I was really pissed for a while but *I GOT OVER IT!* I might suggest you try it too fatman. I am sorry you were in Nam all by yourself and in prison all by yourself. And that you are the only person that anything bad has ever happened to.
> And the fact that you are so down on all the "losers" that smoke weed, yet you sell it to them makes you somewhat of a lowlife. You are going out of your way to enable people to do the things that you so obviously were unable to handle. You poor pitiful excuse for a man.


Ever hear the expression _"You reap what you sow"?_ It's not just a cliche, it's true! Maybe the mods at the site turned over his pics because he was such a nice guy. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I nearly killed myself drinking and had to quit 22 years ago. I was really pissed for a while but *I GOT OVER IT!* I might suggest you try it too fatman. I am sorry you were in Nam all by yourself and in prison all by yourself. And that you are the only person that anything bad has ever happened to.
> And the fact that you are so down on all the "losers" that smoke weed, yet you sell it to them makes you somewhat of a lowlife. You are going out of your way to enable people to do the things that you so obviously were unable to handle. You poor pitiful excuse for a man.


I sell no mj. I am a consultant to a mj non profit orgainzation that grows medical mj. I maintain one or tow test bed systems in my home for design testing and research. IE notice the words NON PROFIT. It requires a permit from the state to make purchases. The majority is actually provided to registered/licensed users free of cost. None is sold to no medical mj users. Most is actually distributed for only the cost of the monthly $10 dues required to join the non profit organization. I am a fully tenured college professor with a PhD, a Masters, and a handfull of Bachelors degree. I own two small businesses and own and operate an engineering consulting/design firm. The businesses are a coral propagation business and reef aquarium systems design business. I employee three full time engineers and an administrative staff of 4 people and keep an average of 4 or 5 part time graduate students empoyeed at any given time in the reef business. 

I have no need for the money that could be made from illegal drug sells. I have never in my life sold drugs child, nor have I ever supplied mj to anyone but a person with a permit for medical marijana. I paid the attorney d fees and all cots needed to start up the first non profit organization in myhome state in 1987 after the 15 year old daughter of a friend entered chemo therapy treatment for cancer. She was the frst client to receive mj from the organization. Have I designed systems for people who may not use them for growing medical mj. I do not ask them who they will be growing for or why. I tell them how I feel about drug addiction and "recreational" use of drugs and alcohol and leave it at that. I do not ask people here who ask for help what they intend to do with the mj they grow. My control stops at what I grow. I know what I grow and the on prf ofit grows only goes to legal medical mj users. Much even gets thrown away. At an averageproduction cost of less than 50 cents per gram who acres about a few pounds thrown a way evey week or so. Recreational users are loser. They are wasting a part of their lives (wasted/stoned out side of reality) that they can never relive with all their senses. That is losing.

Selling pot. I likely pay more in taxes per year then the combined yearly incomes of 10 or more posters on this site.


----------



## fatman7574 (May 23, 2010)

The intent of these sites is to sell seedsm not to hepl growers. Te selling price of isseeds is likely about a 50,000% mark up or more. The seed sellers makeFat Mikie's mark up seem like nothing and his mark up is likely 2000%. If to keep the site on line to sell seeds require them to provide info to police they would have no second thouhts. They provide the info. Simple as that. You don't actualy think these sites are really for the benefit of growers do you. Do you think seed growers want potgrowing tobe lega. ot very likely as then their seeds would not be worth squat. Do you think, AM, GH, Dutch Masters, Canna, or otainiacrewnatpot growing to belegal. Get real. That's grand. The people making the most from mj growing being ilegal wanting it to be legalized. Fat chance children. The better growing info you post to a grwoing forum and the better photos you post the more likely your pis will end up on the desk of a prosectutor dude. But I am totally lega dude. 

Having the info turned overby a fourum adminisrtarive staff gives the photos some appearnce of reliability to a uninformed jury, as the record of the IP source and posters name is supplied with each photo. Proxie sites are no protection what so ever.


----------



## cvbud (May 23, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> The intent of these sites is to sell seedsm not to hepl growers. Te selling price of isseeds is likely about a 50,000% mark up or more. The seed sellers makeFat Mikie's mark up seem like nothing and his mark up is likely 2000%. If to keep the site on line to sell seeds require them to provide info to police they would have no second thouhts. They provide the info. Simple as that. You don't actualy think these sites are really for the benefit of growers do you. Do you think seed growers want potgrowing tobe lega. ot very likely as then their seeds would not be worth squat. Do you think, AM, GH, Dutch Masters, Canna, or otainiacrewnatpot growing to belegal. Get real. That's grand. The people making the most from mj growing being ilegal wanting it to be legalized. Fat chance children. The better growing info you post to a grwoing forum and the better photos you post the more likely your pis will end up on the desk of a prosectutor dude. But I am totally lega dude.
> 
> Having the info turned overby a fourum adminisrtarive staff gives the photos some appearnce of reliability to a uninformed jury, as the record of the IP source and posters name is supplied with each photo. Proxie sites are no protection what so ever.


well............you type and spell like your high! or your just a bored 15 year old. nuff said. this is a thread about stinks system. not your life story. please start another thread entitled "fatboy's rants and raves". im sure you will have a great following. thanks for all your input and help though. we are all soooooooooooooooooooooooo grateful you stopped by.


----------



## freeze600cc (May 24, 2010)

You may be smart but you say Dude too much


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 24, 2010)

I though i would read Something about harvesting a couple pounds of weed and i get this?Fatman your posts are very hard to read when i'm not high, but when i'm stoned they are a buzz kill.


----------



## eyes ableed (May 24, 2010)

How would you guys fit say 12 stinkbud systems 2 under each 600w in a room that i can scale down to any size, i would like to run them in a way that i could vent the insulated lights the most efficiently like in 2 rows prefferably on light movers. i want to max out gpw's


----------



## LVsFINEST (May 27, 2010)

Stinkbud (or anybody or can answer),

I'm having trouble finding this info within the 850+ thread, so forgive me if you've answered these questions before. The advanced search function just pointed me to this thread, not a specific page. Anyway,

What is your flower room dimensions? 
Veg room dimenstions? 
You use 1 cloner, 1 veg unit, 3 NFT/aero? Correct?
Why is there fewer spots on your veg unit than cloner?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## LVsFINEST (May 27, 2010)

Also, what is the cfm of your fan?


----------



## doc111 (May 27, 2010)

LVsFINEST said:


> Stinkbud (or anybody or can answer),
> 
> I'm having trouble finding this info within the 850+ thread, so forgive me if you've answered these questions before. The advanced search function just pointed me to this thread, not a specific page. Anyway,
> 
> ...


Perhaps I can take a crack at part of your question. I always take more cuttings than I need because sometimes they don't all root. Some root slowly or not very well. I take the best clones and move then into veg once they are rooted. Hope this helps.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 27, 2010)

Everything is on this page. All condensed on page 75 here is a link

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html


----------



## doc111 (May 27, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Everything is on this page. All condensed on page 75 here is a link
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html


Right on txhomegrown! I haven't read the entire thread and had no idea that was there. +rep for you my friend.


----------



## ctoomuch (May 30, 2010)

StinkBuds nutes work great, didn't realize you could start off that hot. Makes them grow like crazy!


----------



## StinkBud (May 31, 2010)

The new StinkBud Single is online! It's been working great for me so far. The new system will allow you to grow GIANT plants.

This will work great for people that want to keep their plant count down. You can still harvest every week but instead of harvesting a rack of plants you will harvest one BIG plant instead.

This is also a great system for people with space limitations. A person can have one or two of these units in a small closet and grow all the meds they would ever need.

All my plans and instructions are here:
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/downloads.htm

Enjoy!
StinkBudView attachment 967303View attachment 967304View attachment 967305


----------



## squarepush3r (May 31, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The new StinkBud Single is online! It's been working great for me so far. The new system will allow you to grow GIANT plants.
> 
> This will work great for people that want to keep their plant count down. You can still harvest every week but instead of harvesting a rack of plants you will harvest one BIG plant instead.
> 
> ...


looking good + rep


----------



## anomolies (Jun 1, 2010)

Stinkbud seems to be away and maibox full, anyone is free to answer these question, thanks!

1) Is version 2.2 Flowering system designed for better spacing (bigger plants) or for smaller setup? Though it seems that by measurements it takes up more space. I'm confused..

2) Can you vege for longer than 3 weeks without adverse effects while being kept in the 2" pots, or would I need to use bigger net pots in all 3 systems and how does that effect the design? (would it need to be completely reworked or just drill larger holes..?)

^Or maybe that's a dumb question because I can easily just make a new lid with bigger holes for bigger net pots, but would I need to increase the number of spray nozzles or change the spacingof spray nozzles?

3) Anyone know what exactly is the garden hose adapter 1/2"? I can't find one that fits into the non-threaded ball valve.
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/pdfs/veg01_1.pdf


----------



## Smokedogg76 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anomolies. You can veg for longer than three weeks if you want, I have personally vegged for 8 weeks in the StinkBud system. Big plants though, crowding and height was an issue. All done with 2" pots. The adapter is male on both ends, one side is 1/2" thread, the other fits a female end of a garden hose. Hope this helps.


----------



## Smokedogg76 (Jun 2, 2010)

The StinkBud single is great. Just cloned some Super lemon Haze for it 2 days ago. A journal may follow.


----------



## anomolies (Jun 2, 2010)

Smokedogg76 said:


> Anomolies. You can veg for longer than three weeks if you want, I have personally vegged for 8 weeks in the StinkBud system. Big plants though, crowding and height was an issue. All done with 2" pots. The adapter is male on both ends, one side is 1/2" thread, the other fits a female end of a garden hose. Hope this helps.


ehh... so does that mean that the Ball Valve is threaded only on one end? (actually I'd have to buy a male x female connector cus they don't have male x female ball valves)

and thanks'


----------



## patlpp (Jun 2, 2010)

bump.........................


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out the latest babies in the SB single. The plants are growing crazy fast!
View attachment 978307View attachment 978308


----------



## MediMary (Jun 6, 2010)

stink have u ever had root problems with your system?


----------



## muchogood (Jun 6, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Stinkbud seems to be away and maibox full, anyone is free to answer these question, thanks!
> 
> 1) Is version 2.2 Flowering system designed for better spacing (bigger plants) or for smaller setup? Though it seems that by measurements it takes up more space. I'm confused..
> 
> ...


1) YOU make it any size you need!!!


2) Yes, you can veg as long or as short as YOU want. 2" pots are fine. ( unless you are growing trees, but that 's not the StinkBud system, is it?)

3) Garden hose adapter is usually in the irrigation section in the box stores. I buy the threaded ball valves and just use a 1/2" S X 1/2 FPT to connect the hose adapter. You have to use a section of 1/2 pvc pipe to connect the adapter if you use non- threaded ball valve.


----------



## anomolies (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy the timer for this? (or DIY?) I found a preset 1 min on 5 min off but it was expensive. wtf...


Does Voodoo Juice alone work with the cloner? 
Stinkbud suggests to use Clonex with the cloner on his website, but in a thread on this forum he says he uses Liquid Karma...


----------



## avoca (Jun 7, 2010)

Ive got a small Stinkbud grow going and all the new new growth is yellow once i put the plants from the ez cloner and the rubbermaid reservoir tub into the sprayer rails. I added hydrozyme 2 days ago but still showing yellow new growth, any ideas? Thanks, Matt


----------



## cooley150 (Jun 8, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Anyone know where to buy the timer for this? (or DIY?) I found a preset 1 min on 5 min off but it was expensive. wtf...
> 
> 
> Does Voodoo Juice alone work with the cloner?
> Stinkbud suggests to use Clonex with the cloner on his website, but in a thread on this forum he says he uses Liquid Karma...



I found this one..... It's 1 and 4, and only $50 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html


----------



## anomolies (Jun 8, 2010)

Is stinkbud using a preset timer though?

Yea $50... probably same one i found.. that's expensive.. I imagine you could hook one timer to all 3 systems but I'm only using the cloner so for me $50 isn't worth it..

Anyone know? cus costs are getting kinda ridiculous now... $25 for pump, $20 bucks for tools (which I'm gonna return), $10 for rubbermade container, $5 or so for net pots, $1-5 for PVC. 
Not to mention that cost-free cloning can be done with a plastic cup + saran wrap + water... though I don't know the success rate of that.


Oh, and in the previous post I meant Liquid Karma, not voodoo juice. (Well I guess either one..)

The question is, can you substitue liquid karma / voodoo juice for Clonex in the cloner system? Cus in one of his threads Stinkbud says he's using liquid karma for the cloner. (though he recommends Clonex on his website).


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Is stinkbud using a preset timer though?


My normal cycle timer was starting to make a click/buzz sound when the timer went into the on mode. I knew it wouldn't last much longer.

So I decided to try a mechanical 15/15 timer. These things are cheap! ($10-$15)

I've had all six pumps on the timer for over a week now and everything looks great.

This will save people a lot of money and hassles. Not only is it cheap but because it's mechanical there is nothing to break. I've heard of a lot of cycle timers biting the big one. I've had one go bad and now this one is looking to fuck up too. I'm glad to get rid of it.

Don't forget, after your first harvest you will laugh at the expenses. There are not many things in this world that you can expect a 1000x return on your investment.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2010)

avoca said:


> Ive got a small Stinkbud grow going and all the new new growth is yellow once i put the plants from the ez cloner and the rubbermaid reservoir tub into the sprayer rails. I added hydrozyme 2 days ago but still showing yellow new growth, any ideas? Thanks, Matt


Your plants need more nutrients. I'm running 2000 PPM right now on OG Kush and 2400 PPM on my Green Crack and #5.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Your plants need more nutrients. I'm running 2000 PPM right now on OG Kush and 2400 PPM on my Green Crack and #5.


 
About the PPMs Stink, I can't even find a meter that goes above 1999. What kind of meter do you have and know of a plce I can find one?


----------



## nikk (Jun 10, 2010)

its pretty decent...i paid about $140 for it online


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

nikk said:


> its pretty decent...i paid about $140 for it online


How high does the reader go for PPMs? I'm looking to get a nice Hanna or milwaukee but would like a remote probe one. I'll gladly sacrifice the remote probe for one that reads more than 2000 ppm. I may be wrong, maybe the one I was looking at went to 2999. When the grow shop opens in an hour I'll call and find out.


----------



## snore (Jun 10, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Aren't you a judgemental little newbie. Actuallly Dude, I do not smoke or drink anymore. I lost the ability to do either in moderation a long, long time ago.
> 
> It is about growing, not using. I do not need drugs, alcohol or cigarettes. They are for people who can not handle reality. I can handle reality Dude. It does not require me to use drugs to grow or sythesize than. I am never mad at my mother or clean and sober people as they have no croutchs to carry them through reality like drunks and addicts, just unkowning drunks and stoners that think they know so much but obviously do not.
> 
> ...



HAHA this guy is hilarious. So *fatman* you are chewing out people on this forum for smoking weed (in a condescending and insulting tone) , because YOU are a dumbass who can't handle himself with any substance, and got burned by that multiple times in the past? riiiiiight. 

Sounds like someone never grew up. You sound like a cocky little kid. An angry, (its obvious in how you put others down, and try to elevate yourself) cocky little kid. 

I guess that's what happens when you mess around with chemicals when you are a child still, at a time when the brain is still developing. You reap what you sow, no doubt. 

You need to chill out, and respect others. Sure what you went through is no fun - but it gives you no right to put people down in this, or any community.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 10, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> How high does the reader go for PPMs? I'm looking to get a nice Hanna or milwaukee but would like a remote probe one. I'll gladly sacrifice the remote probe for one that reads more than 2000 ppm. I may be wrong, maybe the one I was looking at went to 2999. When the grow shop opens in an hour I'll call and find out.


 I like the Bluelab Truncheon. It is waterproof, simple to read and scale goes up to 2500ppm. I use it to stir my nutes.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jun 11, 2010)

Yo, I count 14 3/4" tees and 12 3/4" elbows on the NFT frame. The plans say 8 and 10 FYI.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 11, 2010)

fatman, it's the alcohol and the meth that are truly physically addictive and the likely culprits of your plummet to rock bottom. Perhaps if you were snorting coke or smoking crack, those fall in the same category. Any one of those drugs can take you down all by themselves. If you were smoking reefer at the same time, I doubt it helped your cause much, but you're making an error if you look at it alone as the cause of your problems, or if you think that everyone in here is heading down the same road as you. Believe it or not, certain people have the addictive gene in them and are hugely vulnerable to those physically addictive drugs, and evidently, you are one of those people. so yeah, congratulations staying sober, the world is better that way. We all have character flaws, and the person that can't be, or can't stay sober, has no way to identify those flaws, and then fix them. Obviously one of your flaws is butting into other people's business when your opinion is niether asked for or helpful/needed. If reefer is a problem for you, then get the fuck out of this forum. You don't belong here.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 11, 2010)

fatman has been prema banned I believe..
or banned for awhile.. I dont know how long . probably forever though


----------



## JSwasey (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey all -- great thread, though I can only claim to have read about 300 of the pages. %-) Am looking for a little help with what must be a stupid newbie aero-cloning problem.

Am using the StinkBud cloner design but (gasp) my Roughneck is leaking! It seems to be just spraying so hard that it drives the water up into the seam between the lid and the rim....and then drips out.

Has anyone had this problem? Am I supposed to point the sprayers in a specific direction, or what?


----------



## JSwasey (Jun 13, 2010)

Meant to say thank in advance for any ideas!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 13, 2010)

JSwasey said:


> Hey all -- great thread, though I can only claim to have read about 300 of the pages. %-) Am looking for a little help with what must be a stupid newbie aero-cloning problem.
> 
> Am using the StinkBud cloner design but (gasp) my Roughneck is leaking! It seems to be just spraying so hard that it drives the water up into the seam between the lid and the rim....and then drips out.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem? Am I supposed to point the sprayers in a specific direction, or what?


 

I had the problem and I just made a cloner out of a cooler. Here check out my aero thread for it.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/317368-nels-first-go-round-aero-2.html




Works the balls.


----------



## muchogood (Jun 13, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> How high does the reader go for PPMs? I'm looking to get a nice Hanna or milwaukee but would like a remote probe one. I'll gladly sacrifice the remote probe for one that reads more than 2000 ppm. I may be wrong, maybe the one I was looking at went to 2999. When the grow shop opens in an hour I'll call and find out.


 I believe my 802 goes to 9999. I've goofed with it and I'm sure it will do 3900.
Solid meter, but the cord is too stiff if you ask me.

But I like quality wire personally. Nice, soft, flexible wire.

Can't find anything worth a shit nowdays. 

At least I can say " Grown in the USA " .


----------



## JSwasey (Jun 14, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> I had the problem and I just made a cloner out of a cooler. Here check out my aero thread for it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/317368-nels-first-go-round-aero-2.html


Very cool setup(!) -- was hoping to avoid the destroying (albeit for good purpose) of yet another large storage container...and the potential outfall from wifey. Thanks for the tip -- I'll check out your plans.


----------



## GoGold (Jun 14, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> The 5x5 posts would be better if you could find end caps. We have the 4 3/4 x 4 3/4 here at our Home Depot, no end caps though.


I use the 5 inch posts, got the endcaps off ebay, just search for Wayside Fence Company. They have the posts too and have a higher quality than what I could find locally.


----------



## GoGold (Jun 14, 2010)

HELP!

Can't get on the stinkbuddies site since they upgraded, contacted them once and tried deleting cookies as they suggested but it didn't help. Tried several things but have come up empty.

My problem is I am ready to flush and for the first time I am using Clearex because last I read over there stinkbud started doing it and he liked it. I thought I had the amount of Clearex to use per gallon of water wrote down but I don't. Does anyone know how many ml's he uses per gallon of water? If I remember correctly, he also said 3 days of the Clearex would equal a week of plain water?

Thanks.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 14, 2010)

He doesnt use clearex, he uses sweet from botanicare


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jun 15, 2010)

I just put all 3 NFT/Aero units together to make sure all the pieces fit and most of them were so hard to fit together, I can't imagine how tough its going to be to get them back off (for primer/glue). I think its because my PVC cutter flared the ends of the PVC pipe when I cut them, so they're a millimeter bigger at the ends so they don't slip into elbows and tees easily. 

Anyway, what do you guys think about not using primer/glue on the NFT/Aero frame? They seem sturdy enough as is. Someone please give me some adivce. Is ok not to use primer/glue? Thanks.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 15, 2010)

LVsFINEST said:


> I just put all 3 NFT/Aero units together to make sure all the pieces fit and most of them were so hard to fit together, I can't imagine how tough its going to be to get them back off (for primer/glue). I think its because my PVC cutter flared the ends of the PVC pipe when I cut them, so they're a millimeter bigger at the ends so they don't slip into elbows and tees easily.
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think about not using primer/glue on the NFT/Aero frame? They seem sturdy enough as is. Someone please give me some adivce. Is ok not to use primer/glue? Thanks.


 Primer is only necessary if you want have pressurized water in the pipes. It is necessary for plumbing codes but completely unnecessary in our application. I ran my whole flowing setup without any PVC cement and it was fine. I wanted to be able to easily break it down to clean or change things on it. There were a few places on the frame that didn't have enough friction so I needed to cement those areas but otherwise our system runs at low enough pressure that you don't necessarily need it. However be careful since it can pull apart accidentally. Once you have it working how you like, you can use cement at least in the areas that aren't as tightly friction fitted.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jun 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Primer is only necessary if you want have pressurized water in the pipes. It is necessary for plumbing codes but completely unnecessary in our application. I ran my whole flowing setup without any PVC cement and it was fine. I wanted to be able to easily break it down to clean or change things on it. There were a few places on the frame that didn't have enough friction so I needed to cement those areas but otherwise our system runs at low enough pressure that you don't necessarily need it. However be careful since it can pull apart accidentally. Once you have it working how you like, you can use cement at least in the areas that aren't as tightly friction fitted.


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## muchogood (Jun 19, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> My normal cycle timer was starting to make a click/buzz sound when the timer went into the on mode. I knew it wouldn't last much longer.
> 
> So I decided to try a mechanical 15/15 timer. These things are cheap! ($10-$15)
> 
> ...


 OK Great Master SB, Everything still good with the 15/15 timer?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 21, 2010)

website down again?

There were so many great journal on there when it first started.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 22, 2010)

So true I had one now I'm starting to setup my outdoor aero for this year last years was great. Will post pics soon.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Where is Stinkbud...
Where are you buddy?


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 29, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Where is Stinkbud...
> Where are you buddy?


He is probably on his website at stinkbuddies.com. A pic of the AEro design in action outdoors.dirrtyd


----------



## WascallyWabbit (Jun 29, 2010)

1st off thanks for all the pointers so far stink.
Q. I just cut out two large guys.. and i was wondering.. Should I worry about the left over roots in system that r intertwinned w the ladies from rot?
u da man


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope you left part of the plant in there or yes you will have issues . Cause once the roots start dying they will all go bad. Dirrty


----------



## GrowFoSho (Jul 5, 2010)

*Stinkbud*: How do you like living in Cali so far? Did they have OG Kush where you used to live?


----------



## greengenez (Jul 5, 2010)

doesnt the root chamber get to warm outside. how do you control temps.? would like to try this


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 5, 2010)

greengenez said:


> doesnt the root chamber get to warm outside. how do you control temps.? would like to try this


Green the rez is on a timer so the roots are watered every five minutes for one minute. it works great I have on my patio. will post updated pic tomorrow Dirrtyd


----------



## sagensour (Jul 5, 2010)

Very Cool. Not many people have the balls to try this.


----------



## dimebagdan (Jul 10, 2010)

What happens when the power goes out for an hour?


----------



## SFImage (Jul 15, 2010)

hopefully someone can help me troubleshoot,
I just moved all my rooted clones from my cloner to the vegger, 
I am using a mist cloner, and am planning on building the aero cloner hopefully tommorow for the next batch, 
but anyway, I moved all the clones and they all wen't limp on me. I don't know what I am missing.
The PH is at 5.8, [email protected] temperature in the res and room are kosher. The sprayers are keeping the roots and net cups moist.
My timer is running 1 minute on 4 minutes off. Should I just hope they are transitioning and will stand back up in a day or two or do I have a problem?


----------



## smackey81 (Jul 15, 2010)

hey just wondering on some tips to get the most bud outta my plant tips like trimming or something got fuck all outta my last one please help thanks


----------



## robotninja (Jul 15, 2010)

ppm's are prolly too high dude, start low especially on new clones. I dont get up to 1200 till i'm late into flowering man, thats way too high for new babies.


----------



## anomolies (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me, but the roughneck container leaks water all over the godamn place.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 16, 2010)

From where?

You need the lid on tight so the cords have to go in through the top or a hole cut in the side. Maybe you need to turn a spray head or two in the opposite direction.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am running my spray heads for 2 1/2 seconds every 5 minutes. I am getting great healthy growth doing this. The room is 35% relative humidity.

I have an aerator and a circulation pump in my res along with the spray pump.


----------



## anomolies (Jul 16, 2010)

well the lid is on normal, a.k.a "tight". (wouldn't really call it a snug fit since it isn't sealed to prevent leaks). it just drips off all around where the lid meets the container.

Yes the cord comes out through the top. I followed instructions, just don't know why mine leaks and stinkbud's doesn't.

Kind of annoyed.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 16, 2010)

What are the height of your spray heads?


----------



## anomolies (Jul 16, 2010)

9 inches-------------


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe they are hitting the lip just right and spraying underneath it. Can you turn the heads 90 degrees to see if it stops?


----------



## greengenez (Jul 16, 2010)

dirrtyd said:


> Green the rez is on a timer so the roots are watered every five minutes for one minute. it works great I have on my patio. will post updated pic tomorrow Dirrtyd


been runnin this for a while but I keep having temp issues rez gets into mid 70's and soon after ph drops out of control. I have to change rez after two wks or the rot will start settin in.


----------



## SFImage (Jul 17, 2010)

well the wilting went away after 24 hours, just some overreaction.

But WOW! The roots explode in the vegger! they're growing so fast. I am getting excited. This system is working great for me.


----------



## BluntLover (Jul 18, 2010)

Stink Bud you Rock! I started your system about a year ago and it was my very first time to grow and I had fabulous sucess! My friendds said I made them sit and drool on the couch. LOL I grew white widow and a tye/skunk strain. The Tye/skunk was my favorite because Im a girl and I dont like the munchies. Almost no munchies and I really enjoyd the flavor and buzz. Anywho I just wanted to say thanks for teaching me so much!


----------



## turtled (Jul 18, 2010)

What humidity were the clones in your areoponics cloner at? how did you maintain humidity?


----------



## bigshooter1196 (Jul 18, 2010)

ya anomolies these roughnecks can be a pain. there are several ways to deal with the leaks. try holding the outside of the top edge with your thumb and your fingers on the edge of the lid, then pull up and in with your thumbs and push down with your fingers. this pushes the lid down lower than the top edge of the container so the water hits the lid first. or you can clamp it down with those blue clamps you can buy at homedepot or use rope calk around the inside of the lid, but be sure it is in one piece all the way around or buy those black and yellow tough boxes. sorry for the long post but i have tried alot of things and all work somewhat


----------



## Carribean Blue (Jul 19, 2010)

respect stinkbud,
you are a legend and a life saver. thanks for sharing your setup.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 19, 2010)

greengenez said:


> been runnin this for a while but I keep having temp issues rez gets into mid 70's and soon after ph drops out of control. I have to change rez after two wks or the rot will start settin in.


Okay here you go updated pics check out the growth my friend. Also I just PPM thhe nutes and dont check nothing else.Dirrtyd


----------



## Aeroweed (Jul 20, 2010)

dirrtyd said:


> Okay here you go updated pics check out the growth my friend. Also I just PPM thhe nutes and dont check nothing else.Dirrtyd


Hey Dirty, what strain are you running there? Also do you leave the top off your rez all the time? You still running CJ? LOL


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 20, 2010)

Aeroweed said:


> Hey Dirty, what strain are you running there? Also do you leave the top off your rez all the time? You still running CJ? LOL


I'm running LAC, GC, SB5,Ken's GDP, kananga,. Not running CJ this year I'm liking how these go outside. The water is going from the post to cut outs in the top of the rez.The ones in the ground are monsters. The ground ones pic Dirrtyd


----------



## deezy305 (Jul 25, 2010)

how much water do u fill in the tote? half way or to the top of the tote?


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 26, 2010)

deezy305 said:


> how much water do u fill in the tote? half way or to the top of the tote?


I fill to the top of the tote. dirrtyd


----------



## SFImage (Jul 26, 2010)

quick question, what's everybody's ppm level in the cloner when using clonex? thanks.


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 26, 2010)

greengenez said:


> been runnin this for a while but I keep having temp issues rez gets into mid 70's and soon after ph drops out of control. I have to change rez after two wks or the rot will start settin in.


You are having temp issues with your reservoir because you are running your room too hot. PH drops for one of two major reasons, the first is you are running your nutrients too hot meaning you have too many nutrients. The second reason is something is growing in your reservoir and is most likely my guess.

Here's the thing I can probably coach you through using chemical nutrients and Hydrogen Peroxide full time, can't do that with organic nutrients. But even if I did that why are you going to bother running your lights for mediocre product? Just get your temps to be a maximum of 72F with the lights on and 62F with the lights out and grow some dank weed like you deserve. Or 78F with lights on for C02 and I use 65F for lights off. These numbers you should stick to for your reservoir this is true, but also you need to run the right temps and not pay for electricity to grow you airy, half resinated buds.

If you can't do 72F/62F then do 72F/65F or worst case scenario for no C02: 76F/68F just 76F for plants with no C02 maximum, you are trying to balance the temps so the rez lands at a cold temp.


----------



## pgeorgiex (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick question, can someone hit me with the total length of the aero/NFT cause im trying to see if I can fit two in my walk in closet.. Thanks!


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 28, 2010)

You can make it to what ever size you like. It all depends on how many sites you want to use for flower.Dirrtyd


----------



## pgeorgiex (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, how do you all feel about using LEDs on just your veg and cloner? It's cause I'm intrigued by the LEDs but I hear they arent so great for flowering. So im thinking just staying with HPS for my flowering room, but I really want some efficiency on my veg and cloner in terms of watts.


----------



## SFImage (Jul 29, 2010)

There are people who love LEDs, In veg I'm sure it will be just fine.
I actually prefer a T5 HO light(s) over a MH in veg, the growth isn't as fast but the nodes are nice and tight. And it's much easier to control temperatures in the closet i'm using for veg/clone with the flouros.


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 29, 2010)

On the Stinkbuddies forums Caprican and Bigrick are both using LED and I believe they are using them in flower too at least supplemental. I feel LED don't have enough technology and by the time they do Plasma lighting will be out.. And anyone not growing with the FULL SPECTRUM will be at of the loops.. hehehe


----------



## fuzzyjane (Jul 29, 2010)

hey, stink, i been looking everywhere for those water hose adapters, can u tell me were u found yours, thanks


----------



## fuzzyjane (Jul 29, 2010)

hey, if u can detail all the building info on the drane, the ball valve that stuff, u no


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

fuzzyjane said:


> hey, stink, i been looking everywhere for those water hose adapters, can u tell me were u found yours, thanks


 Lowes / Home Depot


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

fuzzyjane said:


> hey, if u can detail all the building info on the drane, the ball valve that stuff, u no


PAGE #75 should find what your looking for...


----------



## fuzzyjane (Jul 30, 2010)

hey, Sub, i dont know if im stupid or wat but i cant find the info for the drainage stuff


----------



## fuzzyjane (Jul 31, 2010)

hey, sorry to bother anyone but my issue is that i can't find the water hose adapter anywhere i've been to lowe's and home depot, even different stores, do any body no where i can find stinks plastic white water hose adapter, thanks


----------



## GringoLoco (Jul 31, 2010)

fuzzyjane said:


> hey, sorry to bother anyone but my issue is that i can't find the water hose adapter anywhere i've been to lowe's and home depot, even different stores, do any body no where i can find stinks plastic white water hose adapter, thanks


http://www.hhydro.com/1-2-PVC-Male-NPT-to-1-2-Slip.html

Just ask for a 1/2" PVC Male NPT to 1/2" slip at either store.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy shit that was some funny shit LMFAO....


2ill4u said:


> why the fuck is hulk giving anyone ideas, this kid is the tool of RIU. search all post or threads by this guy, and don't take his postings to seriously. You will just start banging your head on the wall until your knocked out. It does take away the pain of reading his post though.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/80584-going-england-trip-how-can.html
> 
> ...



THere are 860 pages and Im on 4.....fack! 

Great information stinkbud....lovin the read.....relatively new to the site...first time grower....HI!


----------



## biglac (Aug 1, 2010)

hey do you keep the same nuts. and same ppm for all three systems??


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 2, 2010)

Not typically and most of us do not start out at 1500PPM, you can get a lot more info for this on the stinkbuddies forums too.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 2, 2010)

biglac said:


> hey do you keep the same nuts. and same ppm for all three systems??


It's good to start out that way. Just to keep things simple at first. Later on you may want to very your PPMs depending on where the plants are in the cycle.

For example, the plants go into a growth spurt the first 2-3 weeks of flowering. So I run my veg formula for the first three weeks. The last three week I start to taper off the on the PPM. I run 500PPM flower mix with 450ml of Sweet added for the last 7-10 days. Makes for some tasty smoke!


----------



## Comando (Aug 2, 2010)

FUCKIN RIGTOUS BRO>>>> Your whats RIGHT with this world...thanks a mil Im readign everyword....Can I friend you or some shit...haha holler


----------



## SFImage (Aug 2, 2010)

how much of the roots can I cut away in the vegger without stunting the plant?


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 2, 2010)

stink where did u get those pvc water hose adapter, i've been everywhere and i can't find them, orbit irrigation


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 2, 2010)

SFimage you don't want to take anything you don't have to, I have got pretty stupid with them though having to cut off a large amount. If you cut off a little too much they will just grow them back versus growing up, if you take off a lot too much you might have to take some leafs too. You need enough roots to support the plant.


----------



## SFImage (Aug 2, 2010)

ok good to know, I'm having one plant that's not really filling the net cup with roots, more like long roots hanging all the way down to the bottom of the vegger. It's not in the way of anything so I'm not going to do any cutting yet.


----------



## testertruck (Aug 2, 2010)

fuzzyjane said:


> stink where did u get those pvc water hose adapter, i've been everywhere and i can't find them, orbit irrigation


Just use the brass fittings from home depot - you can find them in the indoor plumming section by the sinks.


----------



## venacular (Aug 8, 2010)

awesome set up thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nativegrower (Aug 8, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 9, 2010)

everything can be bought at Home depot. Go to the pvc section they have them. Dirrtyd


----------



## symyn (Aug 12, 2010)

861 pages took about 2 weeks. Watching some of you guys grow up with this system, customizing it was awesome. Stink, much love man, not many people would share what you did. Heading over to stinkbuddies.com to read some more.


----------



## Motorcity Whip (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello everyone I'm new to THIS forum and I must say I love these systems! I'm currently putting one to use with some Kings Kush and White Widow.


----------



## Jon448 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am gonna make a dual container aeroponic system to use for cloning, vegging, and flowering and will be growing 7 plants in each system and I will be putting this in my bedroom closet with no filters or anything to cover up the smell.

Now my question is will the smell be the same strength or a big difference if i use two systems with a total of 14 plants or just one system with 7 plants.
.


----------



## dragonbud (Aug 17, 2010)

Your plants should have more room to grow with just seven plants in the system. I sometimes will alternate on my holes with my plants. I just cut out a 2" circle with my hole saw bit using the plastic lid from the coffee can. I just make the blanks and cover up the drill bit hole with some electrician's tape.

Your plants will grow bigger and will have more foilage. More foilage will equal more smell. Get a carbon filter, make a ona bucket, get a small ionizer, but get something. good luck.


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 17, 2010)

Not big difference, 7 plants is plenty to stink it up. Smell will depend highly on strain, some really stink it up.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys! I thought I would give you a preview of the new "How to Harvest a Pound Every Month" thread. I thought is was about time to upgrade the thread with my latest designs and changes. 

I've been trying to develop my new systems to fit within State plant number limits. Most States have a limit of six mature plants. That's why I came out with the StinkBud Jr. unit. The SB Jr. is great but I wanted something even better. A lot of guys stick to soil or DWC because they can grow huge plants. This let's you maximize your harvest to plant ratio. All it takes to grow big plant is space and more veg time. Sounds easy but it's harder than you think.

*The New Design*
The new design is a totally new way of growing. I call it the "Hybrid Approach". From now on when ever you see the word *HYBRID* in the growing world, this is where you heard if first. 

*What is the Hybrid approach?*
Basically it's growing with a combination of aeroponics and DWC. Why both? Everyone knows how fast everything grows with aeroponics. There is no debate that it's the fastest way to grow. The problem is safety. There is not much time for the plants to live if they loose their water source. There are many ways for this to happen. Power, pump and timer failures are common. I've also forgot to plug in my pump (duh). UPS's work great for power failures but they don't help much if your timer goes bad.

So for many people, the risk of loosing everything is not worth the reward. They would rather run a system that is safe. Something that you can feel comfortable with leaving a week or two without maintenance. There are a few systems that you can do that with. I've seen a lot of DWC and ebb & flow systems lately. Some guys are using drain to waste with coco or other mediums. Of course soil will always be popular with a core group of people.

Many of us will never feel comfortable running straight aeroponics. If you travel or you're on the road much you understand what I'm talking about. That's where DWC (deep water culture) has us beat. Even if you loose your power source your plants will be fine for days. Even ebb & flow can't do that. Most guys run air stones in their DWC to increase the oxygen level and decrease the chance of getting the funk. DWC systems works great but can't compare with the growth rate of Aeroponics. Don't forget, you need enough light and CO2 to see a difference using aeroponics. The more light the better!

*The Hybrid Concept*
While developing the StinkBud Single I discovered that if I filled the reservoir enough, half the roots would hang in the water. The top half of the roots were still being sprayed with water. At first everything looked pretty normal. Then within a week everything just took off like crazy! The roots shot out from everywhere and the plant growth was unreal! The cool thing is that even if the plants loose the water supply there's still half the root ball hanging in the water. There was no way to loose the plants now. 

This was groundbreaking! The first Hybrid Aero/DWC system! The best of both worlds. The growth rates of aeroponics, with the safety of DWC. I knew I was on to to something. I hadn't been this excited since my first design! After the first harvest everything in my gut told me this was the future of growing!

I started working on my new designs. I had gone through many variations before I ended up having anything to show (SB Single). I still wasn't happy with the reservoir or the sprayer design. I tried a bunch of stuff but soon started getting out of my league. I could come up with the designs but I couldn't pull it off to the tolerances needed to make them work. The old jig saw just wasn't cutting it anymore (pun intended). I started asking around trying to find someone with the skills and tools needed to pull off the dream system. That's when I met these great guys from Southern California that already had an interest in my systems. They had the facility and the skills. It was a perfect match.

So now I'm working with these guys as a consultant. They are a manufacturing company and have all the cool tools to make everything perfect. I've been working on and testing this growing concept (Hybrid) for over a year now. You may have seen some of my prototypes (SB Single). This new Hybrid System is in a whole new league. I could never achieve this level of quality by myself. There is a huge difference between a $400K Waterjet and a $15 jigsaw! So what is different about the new system?

*I was trying to achieve a number of objectives with the new design:*
1) Large plants. No, I mean *HUGE* plants!
2) Large harvests with less plants
3) 0% chance of leaking
4) 0% chance of screwing up - leave the valve open without worry
5) Easy maintenance - Drain valve and pump access
6) Modular (easy to move)
7) Plant Support (SCROG training) YoYo's are for kids not plants
 Redundancy (no power = no problem)

The new Hybrid growing concept requires more veg time. The longer you veg, the bigger your plants will be. If you veg long enough you could easily harvest 8-10oz. per plant. Check out the photos of my plant in flower. She's at 7 weeks and still has a couple of weeks to go. Notice the size of the root ball. This plant was only vegged a couple of weeks. Imagine how big it would be if I vegged it a month! I've also included some illustrations that I will be including in the new article/thread. You guys are the first to see them. Eventually I'll post them over at Rollitup but for now only you core StinkBuddies will get the info.

All I ask is that you do me a favor and support the guys over at http://www.socalaero.com/ When you buy from them, you help me and all the StinkBuddies. Be sure and tell them that StinkBud sent you! These are the only guys that I recommend buying your systems from. 

I know that some of you will still want to build your own systems. That's why I posted the StinkBud Single plans. http://www.stinkbuddies.com/downloads.htm That way anyone with a drill and a jigsaw can pull off a Hybrid system. But for you that demand the best, these are the systems for you. They aren't cheap but nothing of quality is. They will pay for themselves many times over with just your first harvest. Over time, you will spend a hundred times more money on your power bill and nutrients than you could ever spend on one of these systems.

After you get your new system be sure and post a grow thread. I want people to know how great these new systems are. Now is your chance to support future design and development in the StinkBud community. Buying these systems allow people like SoCalAero (and me) to continue to come out with better technology that benefits everyone.

So stay tuned for the new "How to Harvest a Pound" thread. I will be including the new Strong Box Cloner and veg unit plans. The instructions will also be updated with the latest formulas and techniques. I'm stoked that you guys are the first to read about the new design. I hope you guys support http://www.socalaero.com/ and don't forget to *Spread the Love*!

Your StinkBuddy,
StinkBud


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm testing a New Aero/NFT Timer right now, a totally new design.
1 min on / 5 min off, 3 min on / 5 min off, 1 min on / 7 min off.
3 modes in one timer...


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 18, 2010)

So I'm only on page 70 or so on this thing, sorry to butt in, just wanted to say thanks! I'm running the cloner I just built per your design and it's kicking ass and making happy clones that never wilt. Here it is, short a few holes as I only had so many cuttings available. Basically I just didn't cut holes I didn't have plants for, but I'll put the other six in between cycles. Thanks again, this is great info and I will use it to help those in need. I know about cancer in the family. Makes me appreciate this even more. Here's the cloner, loaded up with Jack the Ripper and OG Kush.

View attachment 1107099


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh yeah! I keep seeing people asking about a cheap timer solution. Well, here it is. I'm using one, it rocks, it's foolproof as long as the juice stays on, and I got it for 25 bucks in about a week.

Repeat Timer Fixed 40min Cycle Timer Aero/Hydroponics - eBay (item 22062080399

Honestly, when I saw this thing I thought the company must be making it for your system. It's perfect. So I just read yourAero/DWC hybrid article. Looks good! I guess I picked the right day to skip to the end of this thing. Can't wait to see the new design. 


Bus


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 19, 2010)

Short Bus said:


> So I'm only on page 70 or so on this thing, sorry to butt in, just wanted to say thanks! I'm running the cloner I just built per your design and it's kicking ass and making happy clones that never wilt. Here it is, short a few holes as I only had so many cuttings available. Basically I just didn't cut holes I didn't have plants for, but I'll put the other six in between cycles. Thanks again, this is great info and I will use it to help those in need. I know about cancer in the family. Makes me appreciate this even more. Here's the cloner, loaded up with Jack the Ripper and OG Kush.
> 
> View attachment 1107099


Just to warn you...OG Kush takes forever to root. Most plants will pop roots in 7-10 days. OG Kush takes 3-4 weeks!


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are the times I'll be on stage and at the Hemposium.

Hemposium - 3:10-3:45 Saturday
Main Stage - 6:45 Saturday
Seeley Stage - 5:40 Sunday

Feel free to come up and introduce yourself. I'll be wearing a white StinkBuddy T-Shirt.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 19, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Just to warn you...OG Kush takes forever to root. Most plants will pop roots in 7-10 days. OG Kush takes 3-4 weeks!


Well damn! I had 6 strains in veg and that's the one I made a mama out of. Figures... Thanks for the heads up tho! If I was further North I'd come see ya at the Hempfest. Any opinions/recommendations on what clones easy? I've got clones of Mendo Purps, Sour Grape, Super Skunk, Blue Cheese, and sativas Jack the Ripper and Casey Jones. The Blue Cheese has popped roots the fastest so far in the old tray n heater method, 3 of 6 popped roots thru the RW on day 9, but I have to grow those clones out in veg before I can take any more. All my clones were taken in the last couple days, so I could RW and tray the OG and move something more "worthy" into the cloner. Any thoughts?


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey stinkbud, AWESOME thread! I just read the first 10 pages and have a quick question to ask about the original flowering design. Is the post slanted just a little bit towards the res? If so, do the roots, since they get so long, slide into the res easily, or do they just chill out in the post waiting for the next mist without giving you any trouble by wanting to slide and drop into the res? Thanks a bunch man! Keep at it!

-kick


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 21, 2010)

kickflipdipstik said:


> Hey stinkbud, AWESOME thread! I just read the first 10 pages and have a quick question to ask about the original flowering design. Is the post slanted just a little bit towards the res? If so, do the roots, since they get so long, slide into the res easily, or do they just chill out in the post waiting for the next mist without giving you any trouble by wanting to slide and drop into the res? Thanks a bunch man! Keep at it!
> 
> -kick


Later on Stink says the roots chill in the post, which is an inch higher at the far end than the res end, and he just cuts them when they start hanging into the res.


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot short bus! I appreciate the quick and friendly response! I'll be building one of these bad boys pretty soon but I think I'll use less spots and use 3 in. net pots. since a lb every 3 weeks is a little too much for me, I just need a quarter lb - half lb to keep me happy! Thanks for all the help and inspiration! 

-kick


----------



## Bluntman4life (Aug 22, 2010)

Where do you get a timer that will be on for 1 min and off for 5. The timers I have are all in 15 min increments. Looking to build this set up tomorrow morning and would love any suggestions as to where to get a cheap timer that will do this. Thanks

I really appreciate it.

Dave


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 22, 2010)

Bluntman4life said:


> Where do you get a timer that will be on for 1 min and off for 5. The timers I have are all in 15 min increments. Looking to build this set up tomorrow morning and would love any suggestions as to where to get a cheap timer that will do this. Thanks
> 
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> Dave


Greners.com and no I am not affiliated with them, they just have good prices and I just bought a secret jardin dr150 from them and I sawthe CAP ARTE on there for roughly $60. Idk if that qualifies as cheap to you or not but I hope that helps.

-kick


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 23, 2010)

You can also check the link in my post at the bottom of the page before this. 20 bucks, 30 w shipping, hydro specific timer. Works with 48 pins that each represent 50 seconds for a total of 40 mins. At the end of 40 min it starts over, never misses a beat. My cloner runs on one of these, 5 pins off, 1 pin on, which is 4 min 10 sec off and 50 sec on. Not exactly what the doctor ordered, but it seems to work as my first aero-clone popped roots today, 6 days in. Here's a fresh link to the sellers page:

http://myworld.ebay.com/chirocolt45/
As inexpensive solutions go, this isn't a bad one.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 23, 2010)

You can check out Stinkbud's site too, there's more recent info and posts/threads from people already using the whole set-up. Lots of various FAQ solutions and whatnot.


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys all should check out the Stinkbuddies.com forums for questions related to the system, I am one of the self appointed supporters there I am newer but we have some long timers there. Not that I don't cruise lots of forums for info, but that info is there.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep, definitely seen you posting over there Mej. What do you think of that timer I found?


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 23, 2010)

That was a sweet sweet find wish I would have know about that when just starting up. Now, of course, with everything in place upgrading is easier I am looking at the Sentinel MDT-1 Lighting and Recycle timer it has a safety for the lights not allowing them to restrike for a set amount of time, recycle timer and with some nice relays it will operate my lights too. As it stands I am running a 240v 2/10 line for my lights and a cheap digital timer so my lights would just try to restrike if the power flipped on/off. The sad part is I paid 90 bucks for my IGS Recycle timer, the Sentinel MDT is about 170 and again does both, the one you listed makes so much more sense for a temporary time lol

P.S. Just so it is clear you do need a relay for your lights with that Sentinel, also that was horrible off topic from the question the one he found is a great low cost solution for your pumps and doesn't need a relay I don't believe but relays are always good.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 23, 2010)

Seattle Hempfest was a blast! Best time ever! Check out the video of the 4:20 celebration. I'll upload some more later. Right now I just need to recover! Stay tuned for the whole story and more videos.
[video=youtube;DrR7uC5jauc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrR7uC5jauc[/video]

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## Bluntman4life (Aug 23, 2010)

Short Bus said:


> You can also check the link in my post at the bottom of the page before this. 20 bucks, 30 w shipping, hydro specific timer. Works with 48 pins that each represent 50 seconds for a total of 40 mins. At the end of 40 min it starts over, never misses a beat. My cloner runs on one of these, 5 pins off, 1 pin on, which is 4 min 10 sec off and 50 sec on. Not exactly what the doctor ordered, but it seems to work as my first aero-clone popped roots today, 6 days in. Here's a fresh link to the sellers page:
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/chirocolt45/
> As inexpensive solutions go, this isn't a bad one.



Thanks a Lot ShortBus...... That is exactly what I was looking for, I found one on there for 27 bux shipped, way better than the ones I saw for $80 ++++


Dave


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 24, 2010)

Bluntman4life said:


> Thanks a Lot ShortBus...... That is exactly what I was looking for, I found one on there for 27 bux shipped, way better than the ones I saw for $80 ++++
> 
> 
> Dave


Just trying to spread that love!


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 24, 2010)

I've progressed to the new Hybrid growing method. Check it out at SoCalAero.
[video=youtube;UBqAu_qvkh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqAu_qvkh0[/video]
Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## SFImage (Aug 24, 2010)

Brilliant Man, I am going to purchase one, would it fit in a 2x2 tent?


----------



## sdmc (Aug 24, 2010)

View attachment 1117908 so i got a question ? have u ever played with light rails?


----------



## sdmc (Aug 24, 2010)

well i allway thought a aeroponic system used fogers or misters, but cloging them make it a waste of time in my mind..


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 25, 2010)

sdmc in aeroponics the roots are exposed to air and it is considered Aero like air and not Hydro like water. Clogged sprayers are a real problem in a full flowering system if you actually do clog one up, if you are referring the Stinkbud Single clogged sprayers aren't the end of the world on that system. I haven't had any "problems" from clogged sprayers yet in my SR system although I had a clogged sprayer the plant that was over it was one of the largest in the system, it was a non issue.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 26, 2010)

SFImage said:


> Brilliant Man, I am going to purchase one, would it fit in a 2x2 tent?


The Junior would be perfect for a small tent!


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 26, 2010)

kickflipdipstik said:


> Thanks a lot short bus! I appreciate the quick and friendly response! I'll be building one of these bad boys pretty soon but I think I'll use less spots and use 3 in. net pots. since a lb every 3 weeks is a little too much for me, I just need a quarter lb - half lb to keep me happy! Thanks for all the help and inspiration! -kick


You might be better off with the StinkBud Junior system. It uses 6 plants instead of 14. You can download the plans for free here.

You can also purchase a DVD explaining how to build the cloner and Stinkbud Jr. Here. It's on sale for 20 bucks with free shipping!


----------



## venacular (Aug 26, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Seattle Hempfest was a blast! Best time ever! Check out the video of the 4:20 celebration. I'll upload some more later. Right now I just need to recover! Stay tuned for the whole story and more videos.
> [video=youtube;DrR7uC5jauc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrR7uC5jauc[/video]
> 
> Spread the Love
> StinkBud



Yes it was! I probably passed by you and didn't even know it. I'm still cheeched , lol!


----------



## insane 559 jc (Aug 26, 2010)

i always like the motivated growers some of us are lagging....


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 26, 2010)

insane 559 jc said:


> i always like the motivated growers some of us are lagging....


I will try harder sheesh.


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 26, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> You might be better off with the StinkBud Junior system. It uses 6 plants instead of 14. You can download the plans for free here.
> 
> You can also purchase a DVD explaining how to build the cloner and Stinkbud Jr. Here. It's on sale for 20 bucks with free shipping!


I believe that is my new up-to-date plan! That with a scrog method to get a full area of bud perfect for the footprint of my lights. I just built your cloner! works great! and was really easy to do. It has probably cost me around 60$ so far but I had to buy tools such as the cutter, hole saw, and an 11/64th bit, o and glue. Otherwise it would have been much cheaper. I still have to get the 2" net pots and neoprene inserts. My hydro store was all out when I went in an got the pump and misters. They also are VERY expensive compared to other places! It's very up setting since I know I'm getting ripped but can't do anything about it unless I want to order online and wait for it to come. Even with shipping costs, buying online is still cheaper than at my local hydro store. Well for now, net pots and neoprene get in on friday so I'll pick those up to complete the cloner. BTW I only made a 15 site cloner since I might just you it for a week or 2 of veg as well. Anyways, thanks a lot for spreading the love, I'll do my part to spread it as well! Keep on keepin on StinkBud! Life is a garden, Dig It!


----------



## nasty23 (Aug 26, 2010)

I the Stinker site down?


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 26, 2010)

ya i can't hit it


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 26, 2010)

So I've got a q on the cloner. You might have seen Stink telling me OG Kush can take a month to sprout roots in the cloner. Well, I loaded mine with the OG (all indica), Jack the Ripper (almost all sativa), and 1 Super Skunk (hybrid) a week and a half ago, and so far the Skunk has sprouted 3 inch roots and the other ones just sit there. They're healthy and perky, but hve no roots, no nubs, nada. So my questions are, who has encountered this and what strains clone easy? Would warming the cloner water help?


----------



## bbdwarrior (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello all

I've been using the basic Stinkbud system (1 clone, 1 veg, 3 flower) for almost a year now with good results.

I'm new to growing so I'm really happy w/good results but am looking forward to better ones.

I've had a few nagging issues I need help resolving and a few questions I'm hoping to get answered.

1) my veg and cloner leak. I've tried a spongy type weather stripping and this brown weather stripping it seems they just leak more and more all the time.

2) My net pots often get a white funk/mold/mildew/ on them and often my plants girdle right at the base. I've taken to spraying this with 10%bleach solution. What are your thoughts on what this problem could be and what a great solution would be. I'm not in love with spraying my plants/net pots w/bleach.

3) Where did the stinkbuddies.com website go?

4) Stinkbud what would you recommend to me for getting my plant numbers down. I was thinking of a system using 4" net pots and having about 8 plants in my flower room instead of 42?

5) Where would be a good place to sell a full stinkbud system?

6) How often should I replace my t-5 flourescents and my 1000 watt HPS bulbs? It seems some say 3 months and some say 2 years.

Also I want to give many thanks to you for sharing so much info

Best of luck and happy trails to all!


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 27, 2010)

Shortbus OG Kush takes forever to root, then a few more days. Pushing water temps up can help you gotta watch for the funk, keep the lights a good distance away too if you ever see growth they are too close, no top growth should happen during cloning.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't use the full system yet, so some of this is just theory, but in the interest of helping out...
1) Try silicone caulk. It's what plumbers use to seal leaky pipes. Really press it into the seam that's leaking with your fingertip and let dry thoroughly.
2) Add hydrogen peroxide to your res, at 1/2 cup per gallon of res fluid. Works for most folks.
3) I don't know, but that sucks.
4) Not trying to answer for anyone else, but you might consider the massive increase in veg time it would take to get a pound off 2 or 3 indoor plants. Doable but different from the "Every 3 Weeks" timeline.
5) Ebay or Craigslist.
6) I go with the actual lighting industry specs, having worked in said industry for years as a youngster. HID bulbs-10% drop in output after one year, 25% drop after 2. Every 3 months is just ridiculous and wasteful. Most say a year, and I'd tend to agree. Your flourescents are good until you notice dimming at the ends of the bulbs.
Anybody else that wants to add some knowledge, feel free. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Stinkbuddies site has lots of approaches to deal with the leaking cloners and veg units BUT I just bend my lid around, bend down on and adjust it til it doesn't leak. I got that one from Stinkbud thanks buddy!

2. Salt buildup is typical and can easily be confused for something worse, however, it sounds like you are also dealing with some dampening off a.k.a. stem rot. If you have a little stem rot going scrap the rot off the stem, don't puncture all the way through just get it off. Now make a Baking soda paste and apply it to that area.

3. Here click these: Forums Website

4. I can't answer for Stinkbud obviously.

5. No experience here, not my style.

6. Not enough growing time to answer, I will let you know when I actually do so.. 9 months and counting my lights are all good still.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 27, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Shortbus OG Kush takes forever to root, then a few more days. Pushing water temps up can help you gotta watch for the funk, keep the lights a good distance away too if you ever see growth they are too close, no top growth should happen during cloning.


Thanks Mej! I took all my little plantlets out of the cloner yesterday night and discovered 1 rooted OG out of 6, and 3 out of 5 JTRs had little baby roots too. I guess they heard me fussing. I was thinking about using an aquarium heater, since I throw H2O2 in there pretty regular, so its good to hear that works for folks.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 27, 2010)

bbdwarrior said:


> 1) my veg and cloner leak. I've tried a spongy type weather stripping and this brown weather stripping it seems they just leak more and more all the time.


Use a black contractor's bag. Bring the edges up and over the lid. Trim the excess.



> 2) My net pots often get a white funk/mold/mildew/ on them and often my plants girdle right at the base. I've taken to spraying this with 10%bleach solution. What are your thoughts on what this problem could be and what a great solution would be. I'm not in love with spraying my plants/net pots w/bleach.


If it works, keep doing it.



> 3) Where did the stinkbuddies.com website go?


It's up and running fine.



> 4) Stinkbud what would you recommend to me for getting my plant numbers down. I was thinking of a system using 4" net pots and having about 8 plants in my flower room instead of 42?


http://www.socalaero.com/products.htm



> 5) Where would be a good place to sell a full stinkbud system?


Don't...



> 6) How often should I replace my t-5 flourescents and my 1000 watt HPS bulbs? It seems some say 3 months and some say 2 years.


3-4 months


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 27, 2010)

Black trash bag idea is good Stinks, missed that one. My 9 month old bulbs are no good either, damn it.


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 27, 2010)

Stinkbud you're the greatest. a i read somewhere u said that u switch nutes wat is the nutes and wat is your formula.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey stinkbud! I'm using your system. The nutrients and the whole setup. They look awesome! The ph has to be adjusted everyday... Is this normal? have you tried any new nutrients or beneficial bacteria?


----------



## dragonbud (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Crackersmacker, I got a packet of some of this stuff in one of my hydro orders. I have been using the 14 holer system and I'll sometimes just put net pots in without a plant in it. That way the plants have more room; and also you have a place to dump in root innoculents. I'm experimenting by pulling up a empty net cup and dumping the additive in the hole.

The stuff is called Zho by Botanicare. Here is a item description. harvests each season!
The beneficial life in Botanicare Zho is stabilized and encased in pure Silica Clay to protect the spores. The recommended way to use Zho is to directly inoculate your rooted clones by rolling the plugs or cubes in a 1/4 teaspoon of Zho powder for each plant. Directly dusting the root zone will produce maximum colonization


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks dragonbud! I actually have a sample of that Zho stuff. I was curious about how I use it. Lol. I can't just mix it in with the nutes? I was curious about using some Bloom booster stuff too. Like from advanced nutrients. They have some organic boosters. The hydro shop recommended me using the booster from bontanicare. I'm curious on how to use it... I pretty hesitant to use it unless others had success with it. I been growing for about a year now and not one plant grew without any stress... A lot of leaf burns... :c Lol. Anybody tried using a new formula with good results? I've been using the hygrozyme before. Is it better than Zho? Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bbdwarrior (Aug 28, 2010)

Shortbus/MeJuana/Stinkbud

Thanks so much helping me by answering questions.

The only thing I can think of sharing with all you all is that I use a turkey baster and Beer sampler glasses for taking my PPM and PH readings.

Peace


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 28, 2010)

bbdwarrior said:


> Shortbus/MeJuana/Stinkbud
> 
> Thanks so much helping me by answering questions.
> 
> ...


For sure man, lots of people have helped me out on RIU, always glad to do the same. Cannabis=community! It should, at least. I use the turkey baster tactic too.


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 28, 2010)

can anyone help me out, im tryin to figure out how to tell how many weeks a plant is in flowering, like 1 or 2 weeks before harvest


----------



## dragonbud (Aug 28, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> Thanks dragonbud! I actually have a sample of that Zho stuff. I was curious about how I use it. Lol. I can't just mix it in with the nutes? I was curious about using some Bloom booster stuff too. Like from advanced nutrients. They have some organic boosters. The hydro shop recommended me using the booster from bontanicare. I'm curious on how to use it... I pretty hesitant to use it unless others had success with it. I been growing for about a year now and not one plant grew without any stress... A lot of leaf burns... :c Lol. Anybody tried using a new formula with good results? I've been using the hygrozyme before. Is it better than Zho? Any insight is greatly appreciated!


Used the Hygrozyme and I'm really satisfied with the product. I'm needing to order another bottle of it.

New to the root products to be honest with you. Got the Zho as a freebee. Thought direct root application sounded good, because they didn't offer a plan for hydro use. Probably can't hurt in small amounts. I'm going to try the Zho, it' free.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 29, 2010)

fuzzyjane said:


> can anyone help me out, im tryin to figure out how to tell how many weeks a plant is in flowering, like 1 or 2 weeks before harvest


Have any of the hairs started darkening up yet?


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 30, 2010)

honestly i was about to lie an say they are, but the true is i haven't even started my project yet. i been researching for about 2yrs now and somehow that answer passed me by. i'll be starting a project very soon and i just want be ready, plus it's a good question if u don't know, rite.


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 30, 2010)

stink, did u ever get around to using the citrus sweet, somebody please tell me, please


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 30, 2010)

Defintiely a good question. Check out this link, I gained mad knowledge from this when I got started. It has a whole section on ripening and harvesting. When you see the hairs start to turn, you start feeding the plant nothing but water, to "flush" it and clean up the flavor. Keep an eye on the hairs and when about 2/3rds have darkened the plant should be good to cut. A more precise method is to get a pocket microscope (cheap) and keep an eye on the actual trichomes (the crystals). Clear means almost, cloudy means done, and a little amber here and there means you've definitely peaked your plant and THC is starting to break down. 2/3rds cloudy is a popular time to cut. There are a lot of different opinions on the best time to pull your plants, pick one that makes sense to you and your trees should be prime! Here's that link...

GrowFAQ : GrowFAQ Basic Topics ...

PS-I've never used any sweet products, but I do use molasses and my girls seem to enjoy their weekly dose.


----------



## fuzzyjane (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks a lot, im a check it out. i also found the answer somewhere in the 630's pages. extra, extra, read all about, it stink bud covers it all, lol


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Sep 1, 2010)

First of all great job on the setup and the harvest StinkBud! Im realy wantin to go with this sysyem
Only thing is will all three systems fit in the closet 7*8? Or would you need seperate rooms for cloning/ veg etc.? I went through about 20 pages of reading before i gave up ..lol thanks again


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 1, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss. keep up the work helping other people and speading this wonderful medicince god gave us


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 1, 2010)

Some pics of my outdoor stinkbud setup enjoy the buds. Dirrtyd


----------



## coolham (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi stink, i live in N Ireland and i want to commend you on your work, i hope that their are alot of good human beings like yourself, who will help the sick.
I did not know their were people like you about and i hope that nobody ever comes near your door and if they do, it should be with an award for helping your fellow man.
Good luck and although, i do not believe in god myself, may your God go with you bro.


----------



## nowwhat (Sep 2, 2010)

138 pages down, only 730 to go! Is there a cliff notes version? I'm curious what advances and changes have been made since december 2008!? I'm thinking this system is the way i want to go. With a single 1000 phs for flowering, I'm just left with trying to decide the footprint of the units? And the controller... Any recommendations on these two undecided factors? Thanks Stink for making such thorough posts and sharing your information.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 2, 2010)

There's a user forum for this system here


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 2, 2010)

nowwhat said:


> 138 pages down, only 730 to go! Is there a cliff notes version? I'm curious what advances and changes have been made since december 2008!? I'm thinking this system is the way i want to go. With a single 1000 phs for flowering, I'm just left with trying to decide the footprint of the units? And the controller... Any recommendations on these two undecided factors? Thanks Stink for making such thorough posts and sharing your information.


 Anyone reading long threads like this should adjust their settings to 40 posts per page. It makes things much nicer.


----------



## Deemon113 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey everyone I have been reading through this thread and learned tons of great information. I do have one question that I haven't seen addressed or anyone else have the same issue, but I wanted to bring it up for everyone to be aware. I just set up my aerocloner and got that up and running. I bought the nutradip Tri-meter with the probes that I can leave in the tank. 

I was talking to a guy at work who has been working in waste water systems for the last 20 years, and he mentioned to me that to take accurate ph measurements that the water should be circulating and the probe should not be sitting in a dead spot. I am thinking about modifying the pvc a bit and adding a valve inside to manually run the pump and circulate the water to take my readings. 
I figured that could help people out to guarantee accurate measurements. I am still reading through to get as much info as possible. Thanks everyone for their hard work and time they put into this.


----------



## snore (Sep 2, 2010)

You don't need to check the ph in the cloner. PH is only an issue when the plants are eating.


----------



## Dottore (Sep 7, 2010)

hi stinkbud,
i want to thank you for sharing your work with the community. a few bout me. i lost my father when i was 24. he died on lung cancer. my mum followed six years later. she had lever cancer. it was very hard for me to understand an to accept.
two years ago my brother got lung cancer too, he suffered a lot had painful last days. in june 2010 he died. it was really to early cuz he was 48, my father 52 and my mother 58 when they died.
when i got the information, that my brother has cancer, i decided to grow marihuana for him to reduce meds like morphin and other analgetika. unfortunatly the end came quick. so i had some seeds, but not planted.

so i sew the seeds this year and have quite pretty bushes of hemp in my backyard. a few weeks to go for harvest. it was my first grow and there were some probs with the hemp moth. i´m living in a house with a basement. there, i have two rooms with 24 sqm. my plan is to grow indoors with your system stinky, and that´s the reason why i have to thank you for your sharing.
all the best to you,
greez
Dottore


----------



## fuzzyjane (Sep 10, 2010)

can someone tell me when r u supposed to stop using the co2 for a harvest, and when r u supposed to start using co2 in a grow


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 11, 2010)

Dottore said:


> hi stinkbud,
> i want to thank you for sharing your work with the community. a few bout me. i lost my father when i was 24. he died on lung cancer. my mum followed six years later. she had lever cancer. it was very hard for me to understand an to accept.
> two years ago my brother got lung cancer too, he suffered a lot had painful last days. in june 2010 he died. it was really to early cuz he was 48, my father 52 and my mother 58 when they died.
> when i got the information, that my brother has cancer, i decided to grow marihuana for him to reduce meds like morphin and other analgetika. unfortunatly the end came quick. so i had some seeds, but not planted.
> ...


Wow. Tragic. Good luck with the grow, stranger.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Sep 11, 2010)

Im hoping to get some feedback on this venture good or bad.
I want to utilize a grow tent and some extra equiptment i have laying around. 
I am building a wood frame to hold 4 posts in a V sog type clone grow x2, with a vertical light setup.
The reservoirs will be 27 gallon strong boxes, i can fit 4 ,4in posts with a couple inches between posts comfortably.
My plan is to run 5 clones in each post, for a total of 20 per side.... The tent will have 24 hour air exchange and no co2 bullshit.
Im stuck at this point trying to decide what would be the best angle for the posts?????
Another concern is picking the right strain.. 
I figure going straight to 12/12 after the clones have a nice set of roots and the plants no more then 3-4 inches tall would be a safe bet.
But if they stretch!! things can go tits up very quick... I want fat little christmas tree lolipop type plants... if they stretch out etc.. it will be a loss.
so to the forum members... 
What would be the best angle for the posts?????
what could one expect yield wise growing this way??

disregard the 40 gallon reservoir..it doesnt fit in the tent.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't do a vertical grow, do a Stinkbud system grow and take all of that extra time/energy and go surf instead.


----------



## bbdwarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

My tap water is well water at 300 ppm and is treated w/chlorine only.

I spoke to my water guy and he said mostly what is in there is magnesium and calcium.

I was considering doing one of 2 things 
1) cutting the amount of Cal/Mag I put into my Nute mixes.
2) Buying Deionized water and using a 50/50 tap/deionized mix

Any thoughts/solutions/humor would be appreciated.

Best!


----------



## dragonbud (Sep 14, 2010)

300 ppm that's all, try 500. I do a blend of R/O water and the tap water. I bought one of those R/O units at Costco for $115.00. I don't use Cal/Mag even though I got a bottle on stand by. I've been starting out with straight tap water and nutes then using R/O water to replace what evaporates out. Works for me. good luck...


----------



## LVsFINEST (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I remember reading that you change the EZ clone sprayers every 3 weeks along with your water (or however long it is). Does this mean that you have to re-silicon the fence post cap of your flower NFT units everytime too? My EZ sprayers won't slide under the quarter inch opening of the fence post cap, they're too big.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 20, 2010)

I remove my sprayers from each of the units after every run and place them in a cup of 1/5th bleach to water for about 5 minutes.. Then I sit them in a cup of water to mix out most of the bleach. I phsycally wash all the pieces I can and I use a garden hose to spray through my pvc manifolds that feed the sprayers. Then just assemble it again with no new PVC, no new sprayers and I rarely ever lose a netcup I just cut the plants out of them when they are done. I reuse everything with the help of Chlorox

P.S. Take your PVC square fence post and turn it side ways, do your sprayers slide out now? IF not you made the whole too small you need to be able to get the rail off the manifold.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I'm actually unable to try because my NFT units aren't fully built. All I need to do is zip tie the posts to the frame and attach the caps with silicon tho. It was just a thought that went thru my head last night. I'm going to have to recut the front caps it seems, because I"m sure they wouldn't even fit if I turned the post sideways. And to turn them sideways means you're buying zip ties every 3 weeks...? Or do you not even bother with the zip ties?


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I misunderstood you.. You do not move the flowering plants typically once they are in the system and you will have no access to the sprayers.. I know you are think OH NO!! what if they clog, don't worry about this just make sure you get the sprayers all the way in, then look through the holes and make sure they are well seated before you put plants into the system.. You can have a removable reservoir you would be able to take that away clean it, the pump and then put it back but after the plants begin to grow you will not get them out of the 4 inch rails without some serious cutting.. Like break a sweat cutting if you did it right.. So now you problem understand it is very important to cull the males first.

What I think is a great idea is to go to http://www.stinkbuddies.com/simplemachinesforum//index.php and make an account as all the people there use this system.


----------



## PeteKT (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW it took me a week to read all 8687 Replied in this thread and I have learned SO MUCH, i will post pics soon of the grow room we are building.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you still may not understand me. My question doesn't have anything to do with the plants! 

I just want to know how people change their EZ clone sprayers in the NFT unit if both ends are sealed by fence post caps. And thanks for the link, I am going to ask there as well.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 21, 2010)

Good that you ask there, I actually built the standard Stinkbud system style and used it for only 1 run. Then I redesigned my system so my rails actually go into the side of my reservoir, they have no end caps on mine.


----------



## donmarco (Sep 21, 2010)

fantastic work and those pics rock!


----------



## Drill Master (Sep 22, 2010)

So is working at Burger King and you have to flip burgers instead of trim buds. Plus Burger King pays like 6.50/hr. Im pretty sure a pound every three weeks will make you more money than 40 hours a week at BK. And truly, its not that much work at all in comparison. An hour a day maybe and a long weekend every three weeks. If thats to much work than you need to cut back on you pot consumption, its making you a lazy stoner. 

-No worrys man, just sayin'-


----------



## Troyzkoi (Sep 22, 2010)

On picture (5.4), I think that adding a sprayer head to each leg, just above the leg end caps would be extra beneficial in 2 ways, 1. You would add extra bubbling in the rez. to help oxygenate the water, and 2. would allow the water to drain to Level with the container water and not be sitting in the leg area, when the pump shut off....And the water wouldn't get sterile and would be circulating through the entire PVC system...Just add 4 more sprayer heads to your materials list and drill four more holes......What do you think???


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah a lot of people trip on this if it bothers you do it.


----------



## Troyzkoi (Sep 23, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Yes, but not long enough to matter. Especially if you get the 10 RPM motor.
> 
> You might see a small gain with two light movers. I'm just not sure how you would run the light's exhaust. You would have to have separate fans and plumbing for the air.
> 
> I'm assuming your room is as small as mine...


You could easily put a bigger intake into the room i.e 8" reduce to 6" with a immediate Split to the seperate light rails. Then do the reverse on the opposite end and maybe upgrade the fan size....I really like your idea. When I build my bloom room it will be designed like yours with my intake/outake addition, with 4 x 600W lights and also incorporate some UVB reptile lights to the week 6-9 plants...
P.S. Hey SB do you live on the Southern Coast of Oregon, because your quotation "Where men are men and sheep are scared" is not virgin to my ears....also with your numbers in your flower room aren't you cutting it close to the state limit. Oregon a grower may grow for four patients total, making it 24 adults over 12" and 72 under 12"...Just curious, because I am willing to go your route but unfortunately I will be limited to 2 patients worth of medicine to grow, therefore cutting the amount in half if all calculations are within limits, and are scheduled the same as your model...Just want to be legal as a beagle...The 12" rule is B.S., we really need to get it changed to 18 plants that have not yet pre-flowered, or atleast under 24"...Most of us know that a Sativa is easily going to grow taller that 12" in a hurry and be nowhere near ready to be put to flower, it may be a good idea to although if you are limited to heights...Great Postings and System, Superior Diagrams and ATTITUDE...s.O.g. southern Oregon grower


----------



## techcst (Sep 24, 2010)

The world needs people like you stinkbud. I thank you, its the risk takers like yourself that are the pioneers of the medicinal industry...If it wasnt for people doing what you are doing, it would have never got this far.


----------



## powerslide (Sep 25, 2010)

anyone having any luck with the flowering unit without the 1on5 off timer? i'm cheaping out only doing this for about 6months but i built the clone box and bloom fence post but once i put them in the fence posts im getting major root rot.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think it will work so great, can you at least get a cheap 15/15 timer? They need some dry time


----------



## OGunslinger (Sep 30, 2010)

how many times do you have to water a day with this system? I'm trying to buy a timer, but all the timers that I have seen only allow you to program something 8 times. The one timer that I did find cost like 80 bucks though and it's 1 minute on and 4 minutes off 24/7.


If anyone can help me out that would be sweet! thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 30, 2010)

You need a recycle timer I encourage you to get something that will not fail. There are cheap timers you can buy and change the gears around you can find on the Stinkbuddies site. There is also a 15/15 timer you can get from Walmart I believe... Here's what is available out there basically

Recycle Timer not adjustable "Poor reputation"
http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4873

Here's the one I have had almost a year, "Poor reputation"
http://www.horticulturesource.com/plug-n-grow-png-igs-011-cycle-timer-with-photo-cell-p803/?osCsid=f49b7c131ad648529ea39746699b00b7

Sentinel DRT-1 "Adjusts down to the second, said to be reliable"
http://www.growwurks.com/sentinel-drt-1-digital-recycling-timer.aspx

Sentinel MDT-1 (Recycle timer for the pumps and Light timer for your lights. You need a relay to run lights off it but they sell that too!)
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-mdt-1-master-digital-timer-82.html
AND
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-pxm-1-power-expansion-module-120-volt-546.html
OR
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-pxm-2-power-expansion-module-240-volt-547.html


----------



## OGunslinger (Sep 30, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> You need a recycle timer I encourage you to get something that will not fail. There are cheap timers you can buy and change the gears around you can find on the Stinkbuddies site. There is also a 15/15 timer you can get from Walmart I believe... Here's what is available out there basically
> 
> Recycle Timer not adjustable "Poor reputation"
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4873
> ...



Thanks for the info, 

Yea I came across the first link you posted earlier today and thats what I'm going to go with most likely. Pretty shocked that a timer like that could go for that price! Anyways guess I'll have to pick one of those up and grab an inline fan and I'm ready to go!


----------



## ka240sx (Oct 3, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The only thing that has changed is I'm running two veg units now to allow the plants to grow out, not up. I'll just keep topping them over and over.
> 
> One of my veg plants was getting huge. So I just chopped 6" of the top and put that in the cloner.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if you were using the stinkbud jr to flower instead of the big system since you top them a lot.


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 3, 2010)

I do something similar and I believe by reading his words he is describing what I do. I have a kinda of mother plant in my vegger, she has been there oh 3 months I think. I chop her top off to maintain her height so I can grow normal sized plants for flowering, she is so healthy and lush.. I have done this a few times each time I put that one in dirt and flower her out for 2+ ounces.. Stinks has a Stinkbud Single Preview unit now which would be perfect for this, eliminate the transplant shock and would be like Oh My GAWD harvest if you LST it and keep light on it for sure. But the time I transplant my veg mothers the stem is 1+ inches thick and mature

That was my interpretation of his words, hope that helped.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## wildponey (Oct 7, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## painter2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Great thread...Thanx...I will indeed stay tuned...I am a new grower and this info is very helpful!


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> You need a recycle timer I encourage you to get something that will not fail. There are cheap timers you can buy and change the gears around you can find on the Stinkbuddies site. There is also a 15/15 timer you can get from Walmart I believe... Here's what is available out there basically
> 
> Recycle Timer not adjustable "Poor reputation"
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4873
> ...


Had bad luck with two different NFT-1e Cycle Timer.
The first one failed on one night, just kept spraying.
They promptly replaced it with one that fails off! 

So I asked my cousen to design a PCB for me, I now build my own digital 15 amp 3 mode recycle timer 1/5, 3/5 and 1 on / 7 off... WORKS


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 10, 2010)

Sub Zero that is sweet


----------



## r1tony (Oct 13, 2010)

Just found this thread.. it's awesome! +rep


----------



## Dmitri Medvedev (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your work, you are an inspiration to us all. 
+ Rep Comrade!!!


----------



## RobertInAz (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr. Stinkbud,
I have studied the first 200 pages or so of this thread and I intend to read all of it, but I&#8217;m going to jump ahead at this point and ask some questions, since I need to know some things now. Before I do, however, I&#8217;d like to say that I am grateful for the knowledge you have shared, and I am in awe of your Christ-like ability to forgive the occasional angry, rude and/or stupid poster. You&#8217;re a better man than I.
The questions I have are as follows:
1.) I understand that your 3 week clone 3 week veg system results in continuous 3 week harvests, and I understand that you have to expect the plants to double or triple in size when they go into flower. I also understand that you want to limit the fully grown plants&#8217; size because of space considerations, and that the veg time works out for you because you have legal size limits you have to live with. If legal niceties weren&#8217;t a factor, what size would you grow to in veg? If legalities _and_ space weren&#8217;t a factor, what size would you grow to?
2.) Similarly, you described your light systems for clone, veg, and flower, and said that some of the lights were being used simply because that&#8217;s what you had, and you also mentioned that you would like to try T5HOs. If you had to start over and if space, money and heat don&#8217;t matter too much, what , in your opinion, would the perfect light system look like for each stage?
3.) Do you ever smoke through a vaporizer, and if so, can you recommend one?
4.) My plants are in soil right now, and I will be switching to your system shortly. But because I am about to move to a different home, I have to time my harvest to happen before the move and not start clones until after I&#8217;ve moved. What I would like to do is bring everything to harvest, reveg my 4 best plants, move taking the plants with me, and then start my new grow with clones from the revegged mothers. Would this give me clones that will be slow to veg, that is, are these clones going to be as viable and productive as ones from non-harvested mothers? 
5.) I believe you said you have clones under 24 hour continuous light and then switch to 18/6 at veg. Is that correct?
6.) How tall would a container have to be so that the plants&#8217; roots in veg wouldn&#8217;t reach a submersible pump? 
7.) How often and how much do you trim leaves, if at all? Is there a guiding philosophy that you use, for instance, would you say that leaves provide the energy that plants need to grow, and that is more important to the final harvest weight than removing them and allowing light to reach lower bud sites?
8.) What would be your 5 top picks for plant strains that grow fast but not too tall, produce a lot, and are mostly sativa?
9.) I read your bubble hash procedure but I&#8217;m still confused &#8230;do you use strainer bags because the trichomes fall off the leaves and the bags sift them out (and therefore the leaves all pretty much have to be trim from the harvest, I would think), or do the bags somehow sift out the THC from all kinds of leaves, such as trim from veg plants? If not, what do you do with those leaves?
OK, before everyone jumps all over me because I strayed outside the specific subject of Stinkbud&#8217;s thread with a few of these questions, let me say this: I have asked some of these questions before here and on other forums (fora? forae? fori? ..forget it), and I don&#8217;t always get an answer that I believe. I believe Stinkbud.
All the best,
Robert in Arizona


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 14, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> Mr. Stinkbud,
> I have studied the first 200 pages or so of this thread and I intend to read all of it, but I&#8217;m going to jump ahead at this point and ask some questions, since I need to know some things now. Before I do, however, I&#8217;d like to say that I am grateful for the knowledge you have shared, and I am in awe of your Christ-like ability to forgive the occasional angry, rude and/or stupid poster. You&#8217;re a better man than I.
> The questions I have are as follows:
> 1.) I understand that your 3 week clone 3 week veg system results in continuous 3 week harvests, and I understand that you have to expect the plants to double or triple in size when they go into flower. I also understand that you want to limit the fully grown plants&#8217; size because of space considerations, and that the veg time works out for you because you have legal size limits you have to live with. If legal niceties weren&#8217;t a factor, what size would you grow to in veg? If legalities _and_ space weren&#8217;t a factor, what size would you grow to?
> ...


These are all great questions that I'd be willing to answer as I've been doing the SB method for over a year now. It's clear, however, that you're looking for answers from SB himself. I'd highly suggest you visit www.stinkbuddies.com where a lot of people there share great info on this exact growing method. This thread has slowed down considerably due to the fact that it's actually become a website now instead! Occasionally, Stinkbud will make appearances there as well. Good luck with your quest for answers


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 14, 2010)

Go to Stinkbuddies forums there is so many people using this system now. Stinkbud is getting tired, please you guys ask other people. Do you have any idea how many times he has answered the same questions!! Shit I am tired for supporting now already too, you get beaten down. There are people over there that will help you just go ask them.


----------



## cyborger34 (Oct 14, 2010)

What water numbers are these numbers for your nuts based off of?


----------



## cyborger34 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, was trying to post to your veg formula


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 14, 2010)

cyborger34 said:


> What water numbers are these numbers for your nuts based off of?





cyborger34 said:


> Sorry, was trying to post to your veg formula


You're going to have to try harder than that bro if we're going to understand you. Unless I'm really high  My guess is you're talking about a TDS meter that is dipped into a water/nutrient-mixed reservoir. The tip is able to read the precise amount of salt (nutrients) within water solution making up your parts of salt per million parts of water (ppm)


----------



## gimongous (Oct 15, 2010)

hey stinkbud i found your DVD's on a torrent site good stuff thanks!


----------



## herbalmeds (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently built 3 flowering units, the veg unit and the cloner. I have three 1000w lights, I am planning to flower each unit under its own light. I'm wondering what I should expect from each unit, using CO2. Will one flowering unit be sufficient to utilize a single 1000w light? Or would some of the light be wasted? after vegging 3 weeks, should 14 plants fill out enough space for the 1000w?

The size of the room is roughly 12' x 11'. At first i was planning to put one light in its own corner, the 4th corner is the entryway. But alot of space seems wasted, so I was thinking of lining up the 3 lights along one side of of the 12' length, then using a corner to section off for the vegging unit and cloner, using a 600w and cfls on the clones.

If I line up the lights along one side, i could squeeze in up to 6 flowering units, putting 2 under each 1000w light. I'm not sure if that would be overkill or not. I really want to maximize the yield from each 1000w light for each harvest.

What is a realistic goal using Stinkbuds complete setup, cloner, vegger, 3 flowering units per 3-week harvest each using its own 1000w? Should I still only expect 1 pound? If so, would adding more plants into each harvest help me yield more?

also if i were to extend each flowering unit so that it held 2 more fence posts with 7 sites each and figured out a way to get it to drain into the res, would the one pump be enough for all 4 fence posts?


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 15, 2010)

herbalmeds said:


> I really want to maximize the yield from each 1000w light for each harvest.


Get yourself a light mover. You'll have to figure out a way to move all three lights with one mover. So long as your reflectors aren't that heavy, you should be fine with just one mover. It'll be worth it with what you're trying to do and it'll give you a more even canopy. 



herbalmeds said:


> What is a realistic goal using Stinkbuds complete setup, cloner, vegger, 3 flowering units per 3-week harvest each using its own 1000w? Should I still only expect 1 pound? If so, would adding more plants into each harvest help me yield more?


That's just something you're going to have to gauge for yourself. There are so many variables that increase or decrease yield so just get out there and try it and document your results.



herbalmeds said:


> also if i were to extend each flowering unit so that it held 2 more fence posts with 7 sites each and figured out a way to get it to drain into the res, would the one pump be enough for all 4 fence posts?


Yes, one pump will suffice, however, the pump will have to be AT LEAST twice the amount of GPH. So, according to SB, you'll need a 396 GPH pump for two fence posts. In your case, with 4 fence posts, you'll need at least 792 GPH


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 15, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Go to Stink buddies forums there is so many people using this system now. Stink bud is getting tired, please you guys ask other people. Do you have any idea how many times he has answered the same questions!! Shit I am tired for supporting now already too, you get beaten down. There are people over there that will help you just go ask them.


Cheer up brother... you are a good person!
Screw those who don't appreciate you...


----------



## RobertInAz (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Mejuana and Jimmy,
Thank you for the direction. I have joined the SB site and will bother them for awhile. Please, Jimmy, if you have an answer(s) to one of my questions, I would be grateful if you would share it.
All the best,
Robert in Arizona


----------



## can420 (Oct 16, 2010)

I got my cloner built and with baby on the way . When do we get the rest of the info

thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 16, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> 1.) I understand that your 3 week clone 3 week veg system results in continuous 3 week harvests, and I understand that you have to expect the plants to double or triple in size when they go into flower. I also understand that you want to limit the fully grown plants size because of space considerations, and that the veg time works out for you because you have legal size limits you have to live with. If legal niceties werent a factor, what size would you grow to in veg? If legalities _and_ space werent a factor, what size would you grow to?


I'll do one question at a time at least for tonight 

The bottom line is that the longer you veg, the larger and more vigorous they'll grow. With the SB setup, it doesn't exactly allow for plants to veg for an extremely long time. If you have 13 sites on the Rubbermaid Roughneck it can get crowded. I've vegged plants anywhere between 6-8 weeks and they usually get overcrowded once they've reached that time. Luckily, by then, it's time for me to flower them.

So, it's up to you. If you're going to veg longer than 3, 6, or 8 weeks, consider your space and your strain and even more important, your pheno


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 17, 2010)

gimongous said:


> hey stinkbud i found your DVD's on a torrent site good stuff thanks!


 It's nice to know some low-life took my DVD and made it available to everyone for free. It took me hundreds of hours to create the material and because of places like Torrent I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Kennny Powers (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome thread! A lot of great info here. And I'll be sure to buy your DVD, it's the least I can do! Thanks Stinkbud!!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 17, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> 2.) Similarly, you described your light systems for clone, veg, and flower, and said that some of the lights were being used simply because that&#8217;s what you had, and you also mentioned that you would like to try T5HOs. If you had to start over and if space, money and heat don&#8217;t matter too much, what , in your opinion, would the perfect light system look like for each stage?
> 
> 3.) Do you ever smoke through a vaporizer, and if so, can you recommend one?
> 
> 4.) My plants are in soil right now, and I will be switching to your system shortly. But because I am about to move to a different home, I have to time my harvest to happen before the move and not start clones until after I&#8217;ve moved. What I would like to do is bring everything to harvest, reveg my 4 best plants, move taking the plants with me, and then start my new grow with clones from the revegged mothers. Would this give me clones that will be slow to veg, that is, are these clones going to be as viable and productive as ones from non-harvested mothers?


2) The best thing to do is give us the layout of the room you're working with or will be working in. I think you'll get a lot of different responses if money and space were not a factor. Ultimately, what you want to do is not waste light regardless of setup. If you'll be using a 400W MH (or multiple ones depending on the size you're looking at) then it's most important to note the amount of plants you'll be placing under whatever size bulb you'll be using. 

3) I only own and use this... https://www.wholesalevaporizers.com/ ... All I can say about these vaporizers is 'quality'

4) If you can avoid stressing the plants, do so. But the best thing to do would be to take clones before going into 12/12, allow them to root in the meantime, and then once they've vegged for a few weeks take clones once more and do your move. It should be in just the right time of harvest


----------



## can420 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont give up f him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to buy your dvd
how do i get it 
que. Why do you put 14 plants to get 1 pound ?


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 19, 2010)

can420 Stinkbud has reduced the recommended sites to only 10 on the Stinkbud SR units, new plans are available at Stinkbuddies site.. We at the Stinkbud forums have also recommended STAGGER CUTTING the holes. So universally we agree with Stinkbud that 10 sites is in fact better than 14 BUT 8 sites don't seem to pack on anymore than 10 though. That is really how it came down to the now 10 site system.
*
Stinkbud no good deed goes unpunished bitch. (Come on guys I will kick him in his face you grab his wallet, hey anyone have dibs on his wife yet)*

P.S. Stinkbud you have some people here who will always love you, you will always be in our hearts. We'd all personally rip the assholes apart who stole from you. Sorry this world sucks so fucking hard brother. Please take your break and come back to us, you have real friends


----------



## MMJSpots (Oct 20, 2010)

Going back to the stinkbud system after a few failed grows. Pretty hard to fail with this one. Thanks stink


----------



## can420 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the answer dude
did you say stink bud got his owen web site


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 20, 2010)

MMJSpots said:


> a few failed grows.


What kind of growing method were you using?


----------



## wave man (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome thread , please Subscribe me!
Stink you are a real Cool Dude and wonderful teacher.
I am sure your patient's are lucky you help them!
Peace,
Wave Man


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 20, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> It's nice to know some low-life took my DVD and made it available to everyone for free. It took me hundreds of hours to create the material and because of places like Torrent I have nothing to show for it.


Sorry for your pain, I never could figure out why you gave this info for free??? Spread the Love you said, agreed!
Are you so naive not expect greed to infiltrate your ideals? Wake up brother... you're among wolves and sharks. 
BE VERY AFRAID!!!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 20, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> 5.) I believe you said you have clones under 24 hour continuous light and then switch to 18/6 at veg. Is that correct?
> 
> 18/6 all the way through for me. Of course until I switch to 12/12.
> 
> ...


Look up there ^^^ on your message...I'm really high


----------



## MMJSpots (Oct 21, 2010)

I was using a diy RDWC bucket method. The downfall is not having the controller to completely remove the water from the buckets for a period of time. With the roots constantly saturated everything has to be really, really dialed in for it to pop like crazy. Mind you I had the works going as well. What made me switch is the extras in the botanicare lineup. Basically liquid karma and calmag which I had no clue on what it was or hot to use it. Organic nutes in these systems are delicate and people that have issues tend to have some because of them. There is also many tricks to doing it right but minus the nutes.. this is where its at. heard it from me first if you havent heard it yet ;


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Oct 21, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I've been using Outlaw's idea of putting a large black trash bag in the res for a liner. Now I just take the bag out. I still have to clean everything else but it saves a lot of time overall.
> 
> What's cool is you can still use the bag for trash! Or your wife's face when your having sex (don't forget to take it off after).
> 
> ...



How about "The Res Diaper. It's the Shit!" (I got a jingle to go with that, if ya want it)


----------



## r1tony (Oct 21, 2010)

What about the sprayers in the flower assembly? I am afraid I am into flower and one of the plants start to die cause sprayer clogged doesnt seem to easy to check/replace while your using it with plants roots etc..


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 22, 2010)

Common question actually, yes we experience clogged sprayers during flowering where the roots on incredibly vigorous plants will grow into the sprayer itself. This flowering run I could not believe it!! I have roots growing into one sprayer and in my PVC manifold pipe.. I had to go at the roots with wire cutters to free my sprayer up..

It is not very likely due to the mechanics of the system that this will even be a problem, if you lost all of your rear sprayers on a post that would be both impressive and could cause a problem. I have heard of no one having problems in flower due to clogged sprayers.

*UT OH - a MeJuana abstract

* No part of the Stinkbud system is either Aero or Nutrient Film Technique by real definition. Aero is easy, you aren't busting the nutrient solution into the atmosphere so you are hydro for water and not aero for air "roots hang in air is the advantage is this aero? hmm ok maybe".. Nutrient Film Technique, developed by Nasa, involves running nutrient solution over the roots at a timed interval. There are no spraryer so you can imagine a 4 inch PVC square fence post, with a nipple on it's end cap, nutrients just pour down the tube then out the end into your reservoir again. FILM is the nutrients running over the roots.. 

So say you were in late flower and you are certain all your rear plants sprayers are clogged, they are not getting enough solution. Weasel a hose into the rear netcup through the colar, right down into your PVC post.. Hook it to a pump and now you are Nasa Nutrient Film Technique.. The nutrients can pump in that hole and run down over the roots, then into your reservoir.. Hope that was actually helpful what I am basically saying is there is no problem with this. If you are worried rig up an emergency Nutrient Film Technique emergency hose thingie, I don't have one though..


----------



## RobertInAz (Oct 22, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> It's nice to know some low-life took my DVD and made it available to everyone for free. It took me hundreds of hours to create the material and because of places like Torrent I have nothing to show for it.


Mr. SB, I would rather buy your CD from you than get it free from anyone else, but you need to tell me how. When I try to buy it from your website, I get a message saying that the PayPal account has been closed. I wasn't even going to use Paypal ...I was going to use a charge card, but when you click on the BUY NOW button, it defaults to that message. Let me know.
Thanx, Robert in Arizona


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 23, 2010)

I do know that DVD sales will continue this was portrayed to me but Stinkbud is tired he will not be handling this personally any longer. I can recommend that if you are really desperate for a reply join the Stinkbud Forums and PM SheepFarmer over there. I have reason to believe soon obtaining a DVD will again be possible but I want to be clear that I am not an official word on anything, to be honest I am seriously baked too

Hope this post finds you EXTREMELY RICH and Completely Happy, or at least just happy


----------



## 1906 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks brother this is exactly the kind of help I need


----------



## thegoodkelly (Oct 25, 2010)

I am noobier than most. This is my first post. Sorry that I didn't wait beyond page 14 all the way to page 800-something, in case you've answered this. I have SOME patience, just not THAT much. I am a girl with cancer and power tools scare me. I am sure I will take off a finger or something. I would love to build my own, but if it involves a swiftly moving sharp part, it is best that i don't attempt it. I have found homemade aero cloners for sale on eBay for under $30. Do you think I could start your system with something like that? 

I'm on my first grow now, flowering stage of a DWC, bought 5 feminized seeds from Amsterdam. Looking good to my untrained eye. I will probably start a journal soon because most of my time is spent fixing my mistakes and I've taken copious notes.

I have lost 16 pounds in the last two months and I didn't need to lose it. I HAVE to make this work because it is the only thing that helps me.

Is there any way to do it without power tools?

Thanks for any help you can provide! xoxo



StinkBud said:


> Glad to have you along for the ride.
> 
> Wait till you taste your buds after using my formula. Candy baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 25, 2010)

I did this with just a hacksaw, drill and a utility knife. Dont really need the hacksaw or drill if you have a stead hand with a knife.
everything at Lowes for under $50


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 25, 2010)

There's no way to build the Stinkbud unit without powertools.. Unless you can find a Stinkbuddy close to you that you trust


----------



## growkid420 (Oct 25, 2010)

how many plants do you recommend running under a 600watt using this system? 


9...? is this right?


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 25, 2010)

growkid420 said:


> how many plants do you recommend running under a 600watt using this system?
> 
> 
> 9...? is this right?


You can have as many as you'd like. It all just comes down to giving and taking. The more plants you have in the system, the more they try to fight for light. The more they're fighting for light, the less growth they'll experience. 

Another huge factor is vegging time. How long will you veg them for? Do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 25, 2010)

600 HPS I would do no more than 4-5. I use a 400 HPS and can do 3 with excellent results.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Oct 26, 2010)

growkid420 said:


> how many plants do you recommend running under a 600watt using this system?
> 
> 
> 9...? is this right?


My setup is pretty much exactly like Stinkbud's except I use 2 600s instead of 2 1000s. So that's 21 per 600w for me.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

i do 22 under a 600 and always get over a pound of quality smoke. i dont do allot of veg time, about a week.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 26, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> i do 22 under a 600 and always get over a pound of quality smoke. i dont do allot of veg time, about a week.


I'm interested to know what strain produces that much with such a minimal amount of veg time


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually I am on his journal already it is nice check it out. Humbuldt14, check out CoCo Coir I am getting better results now than dirt!!


Please realize the Stinkbud approach is a high end producer which is low end work. For instance I can pump the water in/out of my system. The system is completely designed around the perpetual concept, the growth rate is amazing. It is the best all around approach for MMJ not the best approach for strong backed people. For example flushing 22 plants 3 times their medium in water because you burned them for a med patient might not be possible.. There are advantages to almost every way of growing, we aren't "married" to any way of growing but simply spreading the love, the knowledge and the idea of perpetual growth for medical use. Which works awesome for me because I have one strain type I even care about and of those I can stay on just a few flavors for a long time. Not to argue one style against the next I have dirt and this method now already the yield is better for the same plants in the Stinkbud system side by side for me. Same size in, more out on the NFT system.

edit: this system is not for trees, large bushes are ok but you need more root zone space if you want trees.. larger rails, more pumpage too


----------



## lovetogarden (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, when it comes to lighting, I noticed that most of you use 600w lights instead of 1000w. Is the result better with 600w? Has anyone tried 400w?


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 27, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I'm interested to know what strain produces that much with such a minimal amount of veg time


i just harvested a couple week ago you can check out my journal,

but as for the strain i grew it was Super Critical Haze. 

i will not grow it again, it just took to long. 

this time i will plant more in smaller pots with about a weeks veg and hopefully get the same results.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 27, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> For example flushing 22 plants 3 times their medium in water because you burned them for a med patient might not be possible.. There are advantages to almost every way of growing, we aren't "married" to any way of growing but simply spreading the love, the knowledge and the idea of perpetual growth for medical use. Which works awesome for me because I have one strain type I even care about and of those I can stay on just a few flavors for a long time. Not to argue one style against the next I have dirt and this method now already the yield is better for the same plants in the Stinkbud system side by side for me. Same size in, more out on the NFT system.


i completely agree with you........


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 27, 2010)

lovetogarden said:


> Hello everyone, when it comes to lighting, I noticed that most of you use 600w lights instead of 1000w. Is the result better with 600w? Has anyone tried 400w?


All across the board, 600w HPS have more lumens per watt than 1000w HPS. 600w HPS do not get as hot, they can sit closer to the canopy (in case height is an issue), and the long-term electrical bills won't be as costly. The simple answer is that it's more efficient to run 600w HPS. But, boy, do 1000w HPS produce some dense nugs though


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Actually I am on his journal already it is nice check it out. Humboldt, check out Coco Cori I am getting better results now than dirt!!
> 
> 
> Please realize the Stink bud approach is a high end producer which is low end work. For instance I can pump the water in/out of my system. The system is completely designed around the perpetual concept, the growth rate is amazing. It is the best all around approach for MM not the best approach for strong backed people. For example flushing 22 plants 3 times their medium in water because you burned them for a med patient might not be possible.. There are advantages to almost every way of growing, we aren't "married" to any way of growing but simply spreading the love, the knowledge and the idea of perpetual growth for medical use. Which works awesome for me because I have one strain type I even care about and of those I can stay on just a few flavors for a long time. Not to argue one style against the next I have dirt and this method now already the yield is better for the same plants in the Stink bud system side by side for me. Same size in, more out on the NF system.
> ...


This system is awsume... but it has some restrictions...


----------



## browniesnblunts (Oct 29, 2010)

subscribe to this thread.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Oct 31, 2010)

I built the system a while ago and hadn't got the chance to really get it going. I was in the process of moving and now that I'm all set I got the cloner and veg unit up and running. Running my 2 batch of clones and 1 set is beginning week 2 of veg.

Here's some pics. Its all skunk. 

Veg at end of 1 week. 











Cloner and few clones in soil






Here's a few moms that I've been pullin off. Ill be flowering the two big ones shortly. Going to keep the other med size one until I get the smallest grown in well.






I've made a few different lids with different pot sizes. Just coming up with my own way. Been thinkin about a bad ass flowering set up to build now.


----------



## omx1998 (Oct 31, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The height of a plant is the factor of many things.
> 
> 1) *Time* - let any plant veg long enough and it will get big.
> 
> ...


Certainly much larger than 12"!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 31, 2010)

omx1998 said:


> Certainly much larger than 12"!


Sure


----------



## Oldgrowth (Nov 1, 2010)

Love your stuff stink! He can you tell me what ideal temp for clonning res are? Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## GOGOGTO (Nov 1, 2010)

What kinda timer are you using for 1 min on 5 off


----------



## Oldgrowth (Nov 1, 2010)

i found growcolt timer on ebay for 28.00! just do a search for recycle timer.


----------



## Oldgrowth (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey SB. Don't give up there are lots of us out here who really apreciate what you have done for us! Don't let one bad apple spoil this for everyone! Your heart is in the right place man! Thanks again!


----------



## r1tony (Nov 2, 2010)

GOGOGTO said:


> What kinda timer are you using for 1 min on 5 off


I think he using the same one as me CAP ART-DNe re-cycle timer:

CAP ART-DNe


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 2, 2010)

r1tony said:


> I think he using the same one as me CAP ART-DNe re-cycle timer:


Correct


----------



## Jared Scott (Nov 4, 2010)

"Spread the love" you should leave evils such as money as detached from your purpose as possible. I understand how frusturating it can be to see your work fall short because of things like torrents, maybe it was a blessing in disguise.
Look at how many people this thread alone has helped, and you never made a dime off of it. You don't sell your grow, you use it to help people. Keep that progression of mentality going, don't quit because someone ignorant to your purpose failed to support you in delivering your message. Money only brings hate, remember all the things you have to be thankfull for.
Besides "I give up" sounds so defeating, if anything you should say, "I retire" because if you never said another word your words and teachings will live on for many years to come. 
Personally I think it would be awesome to see some pics of your new grow/ setup. As I gather your new system is quite impressive but I havent taken the time to steal your video from a torrent site  so I have had trouble finding information on the specifics of how exactly the new setup works.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 4, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 4, 2010)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


HUH Im not agreeing with this.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 4, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> HUH Im not agreeing with this.


If you continue to read the following posts, it's clear whulkamania is a moron. There weren't many that agreed with him then either


----------



## Tej (Nov 4, 2010)

this guys a fuckin genius


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank u for the post plus rep


----------



## CaLiBigBoi (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome advice dude... I have a 60 site aeroponic with 2 600w hps...what do you think I will yield?
I also am doing a 80 site hydro cloner...this is my first operation.. but i am soaking up all the advice and i am loving it!!!
The only difference is that I don't have a devoted veg room... I am gonna just run the lighting in the mother/clone room on 18/6 and after my flowering plants harvest, transfer the plants from the cloner to the 60 site an let them veg until they hit around 18-24 inch then switch to 12/12 and keep this cycle going...let me know what you think?


----------



## g0dl1ke (Nov 6, 2010)

whulkamania said:


> Who said I was a hater?
> 
> So I should be a hater? Gee I am sorry I care for other people and don't want *innocent *people being raided by the feds pardon me.


fkn informants lol


----------



## fuzzedd (Nov 7, 2010)

wow... no rooting hormone needed?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

fuzzedd said:


> wow... no rooting hormone needed?


Not only that, I use tap water with 100% success rate. However, once I start adding nutes, it's all RO water from that point on


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 8, 2010)

No luck with cloning solutions for me they are actually counter productive actually.



Me too JummyT I use tap water for cloning, RO from that point on. I do hear a lot that you can use 200'ish PPM tap water with great success, I think in about all of the cases that is true. I use 600PPM tap water to clone with but I have a nice local water report to work off and about a year of success now using it..


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 8, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> No luck with cloning solutions for me they are actually counter productive actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too JummyT I use tap water for cloning, RO from that point on. I do hear a lot that you can use 200'ish PPM tap water with great success, I think in about all of the cases that is true. I use 600PPM tap water to clone with but I have a nice local water report to work off and about a year of success now using it..


Damn your tap's ppm is like mine. Mines like 500 plus !


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats on 1,000,000 thread views.


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 8, 2010)

Huh ???.....


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I use 600PPM tap water to clone with..


Wow, I thought mine was high at 300+  

Obviously, it's a nonissue in both our cases. Good to still see you around here, MeJuana



coopdevillan said:


> Huh ???.....


researchkitty meant this...click on the pic below \/\/\/


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep, this thread has received over 1,000,000 pageviews making it one of the most viewed threads on the entire site of all time.


----------



## bbdwarrior (Nov 10, 2010)

When Stinkbud says 2000 PPM is he using the microSiemens or the 442 or the NaCl scale?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 10, 2010)

bbdwarrior said:


> When Stinkbud says 2000 PPM is he using the microSiemens or the 442 or the NaCl scale?


TDS meter is what he mentioned long ago


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 10, 2010)

I run 2000 ppm on my miwaukee mw802 at times. My tap ppm is 500 + so things get up there. But i have noticed things can be ran higher on my ebb and flo without issues.


----------



## Oldgrowth (Nov 10, 2010)

Havent seen you for a while SB. I know your discusted and i dont blame you! But there are a lot of us that apreciate what you have given so much! I tried to buy your dvd and donate but it said your paypal account was closed.
Once again a big THANK YOU for giving so freely. I came on this thread late but have began my own perpetual grow and youve got a 30 year soil grower converting to areopontics. 
Once again bro nothin but love for you.


----------



## Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 (Nov 10, 2010)

do you know anything about the Trinity 2.0 hydro grow box? i was told by the salesman (of course) that it puts out about 4 pounds every month.. is this true/possible? thanx


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 10, 2010)

Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 said:


> do you know anything about the Trinity 2.0 hydro grow box? i was told by the salesman (of course) that it puts out about 4 pounds every month.. is this true/possible? thanx


I'm sure it's possible...if you count the stems and roots. 72 cubic feet will most certainly not produce 4 pounds of bud - nor will double that space


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Nov 11, 2010)

MMJSpots said:


> I was using a diy RDWC bucket method. The downfall is not having the controller to completely remove the water from the buckets for a period of time. With the roots constantly saturated everything has to be really, really dialed in for it to pop like crazy. Mind you I had the works going as well. What made me switch is the extras in the botanicare lineup. Basically liquid karma and calmag which I had no clue on what it was or hot to use it. Organic nutes in these systems are delicate and people that have issues tend to have some because of them. There is also many tricks to doing it right but minus the nutes.. this is where its at. heard it from me first if you havent heard it yet ;


MMJSPots! (In Kenny Powers Voice) Your Youtube channel is the Shiizzzznniiitt!!!


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Nov 11, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Good that you ask there, I actually built the standard Stinkbud system style and used it for only 1 run. Then I redesigned my system so my rails actually go into the side of my reservoir, they have no end caps on mine.


MEJUANA MY BROTHA!!!! You are awesome!


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Nov 11, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> It's nice to know some low-life took my DVD and made it available to everyone for free. It took me hundreds of hours to create the material and because of places like Torrent I have nothing to show for it.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hey Stink....first and foremost I just want to say that I and thousands of people all across the world appreciate everything you have done for us. Anybody with an ounce of character would never "bootleg" your stuff, and they would support you! I hardly had any money to pay my phone bill that month but after just reading hours of information that you put out for free on the internet I HAD to buy the dvd. You are the reason why America is still one of the greatest countries in the world, Information and Love is power and you believe in giving the power to the people! 

p.s. as soon as i get some money I will buy several of your new DWC/AERO combo buckets!

IF YOU HAVENT BROUGHT STINKBUD DVD OR AT LEAST DONATED TO HIS SITE YOU ARE A LOOSER! Especially when you think how much money we waste on dumb things a month!


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 11, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks Stink.


----------



## dirk d (Nov 12, 2010)

wow SB thanks for everything i am starting my first grow Super Lemon Haze i have my seedlings about 3 weeks old now. Just received my next batch of seeds Barneys LSD. I was going to go with fearless garden 2x4 with t5 8 bulb and then a ebb n grow 12 site but after this thread i have decided to follow your instructions. Just had to say thank you for sharing your knowledge! Can't wait to get my veg unit going im going to return my fearless tray and build your unit this weekend. EXCELLENT THREAD.


----------



## shah456 (Nov 13, 2010)

SB, this is incredible information, i've only gotten to page 47 and i have so many quetions. I've been using hempy buckets for my grow, actually finishing my second grow right now. I am growing in a 2x4 hydrohut tent (55"x28"x78") and I am wondering if I can build one of these to fit in the tent? I have a 600w MH for veg and 600w hps for flowering. If so what size could it be? Also another question, if you weren't limited to keeping the plants under 12" before flowering, what would you do differently? 

I'll keep reading in the meanwhile, I wish you had links to the pages with the tutorials lol.


----------



## transcendence (Nov 14, 2010)

Shrike said:


> You can find what you want on page 75 of this thread. And if you want to catch up on all the great extra info that has come about because of this thread, you can d/l a pdf that has the whole thread in it. I update it every 100 pages...the link is in my sig.


Thanks man! Good looking out!


----------



## Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 (Nov 14, 2010)

how much would you say is realistic, if done correctly though, in bud weight? thanx for the input


----------



## Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 (Nov 14, 2010)

how much would you say is realistic, if done correctly though, in bud weight? thanx for the input​


JimmyT said:


> I'm sure it's possible...if you count the stems and roots. 72 cubic feet will most certainly not produce 4 pounds of bud - nor will double that space


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 15, 2010)

Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 said:


> how much would you say is realistic, if done correctly though, in bud weight? thanx for the input​


That depends. Will you be using the entire box for flowering or will only half of it be used and the other half for vegging and clones?


----------



## Colt.45/7Humb0ldt7 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would be using the trinity 2.0 with a CO2 upgrade and 600w HPS with both chambers flowering and using better nutes like botanicare, house and garden, and bloombastic and the S.O.D. method which is basically what it does anyway, i would prob use gravity flower hardener as well...


JimmyT said:


> That depends. Will you be using the entire box for flowering or will only half of it be used and the other half for vegging and clones?


----------



## transcendence (Nov 16, 2010)

HOLY shite man I just read the whole thread again!!! Lovin it Thanks SB


----------



## RobertInAz (Nov 17, 2010)

High All,
I just went to the Stinkbuddies site and I still can't buy the DVD ...does anyone know how I can buy it? Also, is there a consolidated download of the Stinkbud system somewhere ...I got to page 200 and realized that it would take another month the wade through all the posts, many of which are off topic.
Thanx, Bob


----------



## Cheef Mario Brothers77 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good shit stink Bud, this setup looks prestine, Hope you dont mind if I take it LOL. Thanks!! ++Rep


----------



## dirk d (Nov 18, 2010)

any of u guys make your veg unit out of the strong box? made mine but the sprayer heads are almost touching the net pots. How far should the sprayer heads be from the bottom of the net pots????


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 18, 2010)

dirk d said:


> any of u guys make your veg unit out of the strong box? made mine but the sprayer heads are almost touching the net pots. How far should the sprayer heads be from the bottom of the net pots????


If I remember correctly, the top of the sprayers/misters were 3-4" from the bottom of the net cup


----------



## dirk d (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks i cut about 2 1/2" from the 7" legs and thats what i came out with about 3 1/2" from sprayer to bottom of net pots. only thing that sucks is that i already drilled the hole for the drain valve. lol.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybetomorrow said:


> I have a 4'x4' room as well and I had to take off 8 1/2 inches off the total length to make it fit. instead of draining in the front of the rez it drains to the back. So I did not have to lose any room on the post itself. Gotta love Space Management!!



That is a great refinement! I am really glad I kept reading this thread! Thanks, bro!


----------



## Kornathia (Nov 19, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> YES.. by all means keep going. tell us how to build the cloner.


http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/444974-lets-build-clone-machine-*step-step*.html

Almost exactly the same cloner set up with VERY explicit instructions and pics on how to build it. You can use the same idea and build your own to fit a rubbermaid container of your choosing I am sure.


----------



## aero45 (Nov 19, 2010)

There are cheaper timers on ebay here http://shop.ebay.com/chirocolt45/m.html Great system man!


----------



## Oldgrowth (Nov 19, 2010)

Im using the 18 gal rubbermaid resivors. I,ve looked but cant find how many gallons to fill res. I put 15 gallons in it and it bulges out and cant keep lid on. How many gallons are you running in them?


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 19, 2010)

10 gallons is enough for veg plants they don't use much solution at all. I also like having that extra 2 gallons space available in case I went to hot I can pour in 2 more gallons of plain water to dilute.. If you would like to run 15 gallons of water I strongly recommend doubling up the bottoms of the rez, this will also get you some spare tops.


----------



## wannaquickee (Nov 19, 2010)

im sorry i just gotta say..i cant believe this thread is still around. i went away for a year..(had to get a new name...) admins dont care to help me with my password lol...and here it is top and center


----------



## r1tony (Nov 19, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> im sorry i just gotta say..i cant believe this thread is still around. i went away for a year..(had to get a new name...) admins dont care to help me with my password lol...and here it is top and center


Shows how good the method and advice is... Stinkbud is a legend.


----------



## can420 (Nov 21, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> High All,
> I just went to the Stinkbuddies site and I still can't buy the DVD ...does anyone know how I can buy it? Also, is there a consolidated download of the Stinkbud system somewhere ...I got to page 200 and realized that it would take another month the wade through all the posts, many of which are off topic.
> Thanx, Bob



Any luck with stink buds dvd's, I am also looking for dvd's, if anyone knows where we can get these please let us know. Thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 21, 2010)

Stinkbud is fine and now operations of the board are entrusted to SheepFarmer.. DVD are shipping again and the money is being accepted. To get the DVD you can go to the Sitnkbuddies and make an account it is free. Then you can read this thread on the forum on CLICK HERE


----------



## MMJSpots (Nov 23, 2010)

_*Check out Motta-Tokkas Dirt and Stinkbud setup here*_
http://advancedmarijuana.com/forum?mingleforumaction=viewtopic&t=3.0#postid-19


----------



## tycobb48 (Nov 23, 2010)

There is no way you will produce enough CO2 with yeast. If you could, your whole house would smell like a fucking bakery. Everyone will be asking "Where's all the fresh bread bitch, I want a piece!"[/QUOTE]

Everything so far has been excellent and informative - but that was god damn funny! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## jblwired (Nov 23, 2010)

As far as that Hybrid DWC/Aero design goes, I have to take a little credit for myself, after coming up with the idea and implementing that system. About ten years ago, shortly after I first got into aero, I lost a promising harvest due to a pump failure. That's when I started letting the roots grow into my solution and then slowly lowered the level as they got longer. I would have spread my knowledge with the world if I would have had internet. Instead, I could only tell a few fellow growers. That's why I can only take a little credit for spreading the idea, instead of all of it. LOL Have fun everyone! Peace!


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 24, 2010)

Well thanks for what you could do jblwired it's certainly not too late to Spread the Love.


----------



## dirk d (Nov 25, 2010)

hi everyone, just got my veg unit completely done and running nice. just had a question. i started from seeds and grew out my girls in rapid rooters. after about 4 weeks i put them in the veg unit but do i have to tear the rapid rooter apart or can i leave it as is??? i do have a pump filter bag. thanks


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

dirk d said:


> hi everyone, just got my veg unit completely done and running nice. just had a question. i started from seeds and grew out my girls in rapid rooters. after about 4 weeks i put them in the veg unit but do i have to tear the rapid rooter apart or can i leave it as is??? i do have a pump filter bag. thanks


Just get rid of the rapid rooter plugs. Split it down the middle like a cigar and carefully handle the root tip and cotyledons. Place the neoprene between them and call it a day


----------



## RobertInAz (Nov 25, 2010)

High,
Is there any sort of consolidated Stinkbud information? And does anyone know how to find out about local ounce prices?
Thanx, Bob


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> High,
> Is there any sort of consolidated Stinkbud information? And does anyone know how to find out about local ounce prices?
> Thanx, Bob


Stinkbud's consolidated instructions:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html

Ounce prices from submitted states in High Times
http://hightimes.com/tags/thmq


----------



## RobertInAz (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanx, Jimmy. I very much appreciate your help. Now that I think about it, I have another question that I would like to ask: I have been trying to find out what exactly "rep" is ...I understand that it's some sort of reward you can give to others who have helped you, but I don't know how to do it. Can you enlighten me?
Thanx again, Bob


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Best Thread Ever!!!


----------



## fletchman (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html

2000 ppm?? What EC is that? Seems really high? What conversion do you use? Im sure this had to of been asked, but I dont have time for 883 pages of posts right now.

Thanks


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> Thanx, Jimmy. I very much appreciate your help. Now that I think about it, I have another question that I would like to ask: I have been trying to find out what exactly "rep" is ...I understand that it's some sort of reward you can give to others who have helped you, but I don't know how to do it. Can you enlighten me?
> Thanx again, Bob


Sure no problem! Look at my avatar here on the left. Now look down where it says "Journal this Post". The sheriff badge to the right is the Reputation button


----------



## fletchman (Nov 25, 2010)

I read the 1st 50 pages of this thread and nobody questioned 2000 PPM's?

Botanicare Organic Nutes must be different? Anybody else think that is HIGH? 

Heath Robinson grows MONSTER TREE'S and NEVER EVER goes over a 1000 ppm's

Can somebody please help me out here?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

fletchman said:


> 2000 ppm?? What EC is that? Seems really high?


Looks like 2000 ppm = 4 EC

It really depends. Some strains only need 1000 ppm while others need some serious heavy feeding. It's all about genetics and phenotypes


----------



## fletchman (Nov 26, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Looks like 2000 ppm = 4 EC
> 
> It really depends. Some strains only need 1000 ppm while others need some serious heavy feeding. It's all about genetics and phenotypes


Well, that would completely FRY your plants with other nutes in other systems.

Botanicare Organic in aeroponics must be different?


----------



## RobertInAz (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Jimmy,
Got it, and it apparently works. Thanx again. Bob


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> *Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*
> 1)Cut seven 7 lengths.
> 2)Cut 1 10 length.
> 3)Cut two 1½ lengths.
> ...


Nice.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Well, that would completely FRY your plants with other nutes in other systems.
> 
> Botanicare Organic in aeroponics must be different?


I can see how you might think that, but, you'd be surprised with what some strains, let alone some phenos, can handle. If I'm not mistaken, I think sativa dominant stains can handle more than indicas


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 27, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> So here is the final installment many of you have been waiting for. My next step it to put everything together into one convenient post. So have fun!
> 
> *Aeroponic/NFT Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
> By Stinkbud*
> ...


Nice...


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 27, 2010)

stonned bastard said:


> hey stinkbud,
> 
> ive tried to read whole thread but still i didnt get the logic to get a pond every three weeks, would please sum for me and maybe other guys who didnt understand the issue? thnks in advance





StinkBud said:


> My system uses the sea of green method (SOG) of perpetual harvest. While plants are in flower, I have both clones and veg plants growing in another room.
> 
> As soon as I harvest I just move the new plants in to replace the harvested plants. The clones move to veg and I take new cuttings from the plants in veg.
> 
> Think of it as an assembly line but instead of cars we produce buds!


Great explanation!


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I just cut the plants when it's time to harvest. Sometimes I hang them up in the bathroom to dry and trim them later. If I have time I prefer to trim them right at harvest.
> 
> It's easier to trim the buds when they are fresh. I just cut off all the leaf and leave the buds on the stems. I lay the buds on a window screen to dry. The buds are dry when you can bend the stems and they snap. Cut the buds off and put them in jars for curing. Your done!
> 
> ...


just the info I needed


----------



## Haight1985 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can I run the nutrient formula if im running coco just not as much ppm's as with aero, I cant find any good formulas with Botanicare.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> The problem I have now is that my systems move every three weeks. The old plants go to the outside and the new plants go in the middle, under the lights.
> 
> I was also thinking of having just the two outside plant supports and run netting between them. That way I could still move the system.
> 
> For me the biggest factor determining my final harvest is the strains of bud I'm running. For example my last Snowbud plant produced 3.5oz. My Blueberry only puts out an 1oz. per plant. Blueberry is my favorite though so I always grow a few plants per batch. Same with Goo. It's unreal smoke but not a big producer. I could easily double my harvest just by running all Snowbud (also called Akorn).


Good show. *thumbsup*

Is it safe to say that your top 3 producers are Snowbud, Ak47, and......?


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Question about timers and controls using this system...I'm on page 132 BTW so its possible that I might have missed it.

How many and what all do you need?

Here's what I figure:

All the timers I've seen so far only have (2) outlets so this limits you, chances are you're gonna need more than (1) timer or control module....correct?

All your "heavy wattage lights" can be power stripped together and then ran on the same extension cord into the timer.......this would use one outlet USED

All of (3) of your resevoirs can be power stripped together and then ran on the same extension cord and into the timer......this would use one outlet USED

-----------
Timer/Control MOD #1...Done! Time for a new timer/control module???
-----------

Assuming your veg and clone room are the same AND lets say your veg and clones are one the same light and schedule, you can power-strip these together.....this would use one outlet

Assuming that your veg and clone resevoirs are in the same room these can be power-stripped together..............this would use an outlet

-------------
Timer/Control MOD #2...Done! Time for another one????
-------------

Then theres your climate control system and exhaust
C02
Circulating fans....probaly wouldnt need to be controlled you just leave these on
Air conditioner


Am I formulating this correctly?? Will you need about 3 maybe for controllers after everything is said and done??


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

GringoLoco said:


> I spent too many hours rigging up different ways to machine the plastic fittings that come with the Eco pump to attach to the 1/2 inch PVC until I spent some time snooping the Home Depot PVC isle I found a nifty 1/2" Adapter 8xMPT (Part number# 436-005) - works like a charm! The threading fits the pump perfectly and the other end slips over the PVC.
> 
> *Sorry stofmonster - hadn't yet seen your post :S*



Good info...............


----------



## fletchman (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know what conversion StinkBud is using, what EC pen?

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

andyman said:


> watch out on those or most all recycle timers not to plug multiple pumps into them using a splitter or power strip. they are not rated for many amps and if you try running more than one pump they will fail prematurely. thats why I made one timer with a contactor beside it. when the timer kicks on it sends power to the contactor and then from there to a outlet. I can plug about 5-6 pumps into this one timer, rather than just one.


Very very interested in this.

Let me keep reading to see if you posted instructions.

**pg. 152**


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

andyman said:


> here are more pics sorry the plans on paper didnt come out very big. if you can blow the pic up its easyer to see.



Dont mind me fellas, just setting "certain" info aside for later...LOL...good way to bookmaek.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 29, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Does anyone know what conversion StinkBud is using, what EC pen?
> 
> http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html


TDS Meter. I don't remember him mentioning anything about EC Meters


----------



## infinitescrog (Nov 30, 2010)

Electrical conductivity is directly proportional to Total dissolved solids.


----------



## fletchman (Nov 30, 2010)

PPM's means nothing without knowing what conversion Stinkbud's meter uses. He says he likes 2000 ppm's with his nute formula.

Well what EC is that? Is his meter .5,.64,or .7 conversion?

This is very important, 2000 ppm's on one meter is ALOT higher than a different brand meter and you would fry the shit out of your plants.

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 30, 2010)

Jgoasnhja said:


> Well guys I was trying to make out a simple purchase list for the parts needed for stinkbuds entire system. I found costs for most of all the products also. I hope this can help you guys out as so much of you have helped me. Also if anyone sees something missing in it please feel free to add it on. For the most part I think I got everything on there so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the list


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2010)

fletchman said:


> PPM's means nothing without knowing what conversion Stinkbud's meter uses. He says he likes 2000 ppm's with his nute formula.
> 
> Well what EC is that? Is his meter .5,.64,or .7 conversion?
> 
> ...


Dude, it doesn't have to be precise to the nearest thousandth decimal place. Just start off with a minimal EC level and work your way up until you see the slightest nutrient burn. Besides, a lot of it has to do with what strain you're running. If it's that important to you, get yourself a TDS meter


----------



## 1906 (Dec 1, 2010)

hello all, just a couple of questions -not sure how to connect the 1/2 pvc to the pumps and how to connect the 1/2 ball valve to the 1/2 inch hose adapter? anybody?
thanks


----------



## fletchman (Dec 1, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Dude, it doesn't have to be precise to the nearest thousandth decimal place. Just start off with a minimal EC level and work your way up until you see the slightest nutrient burn. Besides, a lot of it has to do with what strain you're running. If it's that important to you, get yourself a TDS meter


I have a TDS meter? You dont get it? LOOK at the link I put up, EC is the only universal way of knowing what ppms you are useing. 1000 ppms on one meter could be 1400 ppms on another brand meter, but they are BOTH 2.0 EC. I have a Hanna meter, I was wondering what kind of meter Stinkbud uses.

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

1906 said:


> hello all, just a couple of questions -not sure how to connect the 1/2 pvc to the pumps and how to connect the 1/2 ball valve to the 1/2 inch hose adapter? anybody?
> thanks


Start at page 180 or so, thats where they started talking about certain adapters and fittings used to connect the pieces. Wish I could be more help but I know its between pgs180-195


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Kingpin69 said:


> Hey stink, instead of draining all the buckets back to a common res, why not use the buckets as the res. In a system for large plants it puts you at a disadvantage having to raise them. I have an illustration of the common res method as opposed to the design I drew which is actually similar to some bucket hydro systems that you see in local shops, only they operate on a drip emitter rather than root sprayers.
> 
> The only thing I can see being a problem with this system is that it would be harder to drain and refill but thats really not that hard to deal with. Also, if your doing a bunch of big plants say outdoors in these buckets, you can step it up and design every bucket to have a garden hose attachment and then build as many as you like and connect both the sprayers and the drains via short garden hose pieces and then its super easy to clean and take apart whenever you need to, and if the plants become too crowded, just swap out the hoses for longer ones. What do you think!


interesting design


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^hope this helps bruh...



> I have a little confusion about attaching the pump to the sprayer unit. I have always used tubing in the past. Do you just silicone the pump to the pvc on your original design?
> 
> I may just use the tubes so I can move the pump around ( to avoid root overgrowth)





> There are many ways to attach the pump to your manifold. I have found these pieces to work best and it is actually possible to assemble the entire manifold from threaded 1/2" PVC. The EcoPlus 396 and 633 pumps both have 1/2" threaded output. The 396 has 1/2" threaded input too, while the 633 uses 3/4" thread (garden hose) - in case you want to run something externally or fit a filter inline.
> 
> Refer to the attached pictures:
> 
> ...


pictures are located on post #1992


----------



## 1906 (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks midwest, figured it out - the adapter is at the home depot if anybody else is wondering - part number 436-005 -cost 27 cents - same part for the pump and the hose adapter to pvc


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2010)

fletchman said:


> I have a TDS meter? You dont get it? LOOK at the link I put up, EC is the only universal way of knowing what ppms you are useing. 1000 ppms on one meter could be 1400 ppms on another brand meter, but they are BOTH 2.0 EC. I have a Hanna meter, I was wondering what kind of meter Stinkbud uses.
> 
> http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html


My apologies, it's just that when it comes to nutrients, I'm a firm believer that you should start off at a low ec or ppm meter level and then work your way up to what the the strain/pheno can handle. Shouldn't that be what really matters?


----------



## fletchman (Dec 2, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> My apologies, it's just that when it comes to nutrients, I'm a firm believer that you should start off at a low ec or ppm meter level and then work your way up to what the the strain/pheno can handle. Shouldn't that be what really matters?


Sure, but two years ago when this thread started Stinkbud gave his formula at 2000 ppm's and he was running 10 different strains. If Stinkbud would chime in and let us know what conversion his meter is, we could USE his formula. See link below

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/71813-what-difference-between-ppm-ec.html


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I've noticed that if I don't start my flush at 7 weeks the plants will go into another growth stage and produce new growth on top of the old.
> 
> When I start my flush at 7 weeks the plants stop growing and ripen up. The pistils turn orange and the trichromes will turn cloudy.
> 
> ...





DIRTHAWKER said:


> Interesting STINK... that makes alot of sense,
> 4 days on clearex= 2 weeks plain water. And you can kinda experiment around that equation. I think i will just play it safe this time around and do the 150ml of clearex for 24 hours then plain tap water and see how it comes out...thanks for the experiments.



I'm sure I'm gonna need this later....


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> So here is the final installment many of you have been waiting for. My next step it to put everything together into one convenient post. So have fun!
> 
> *Aeroponic/NFT Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
> By Stinkbud*
> ...




I'm not sure if I bumped this or not, better safe than........


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> *Roots 101:*
> 
> Plants have evolved over millions of years in soil. With soil all the nutrients are in the top layer but the water table may be quite a bit lower. In some cases the water source may be very deep.
> 
> ...


.........................................


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 2, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Sure, but two years ago when this thread started Stinkbud gave his formula at 2000 ppm's and he was running 10 different strains. If Stinkbud would chime in and let us know what conversion his meter is, we could USE his formula. See link below
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/71813-what-difference-between-ppm-ec.html


You crack me up because it seems you're so fixated on exact numbers. It's not what it's about at all. The odds that SB will respond to you are going to be somewhat slim to none. He doesn't come around here often. I remember him mentioning a Hanna stick before. Just get to growing already and stop worrying about numbers. Start low and give it as many ppms as the plant can possibly take as the weeks go by increasing it gradually. You'll be surprised that some strains can only take 1500 ppm tops while others can really go up to 3000 ppm during the 4th week of 12/12 onward


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a truncheon that has both scales on it. I never go to 2000 (x 700 scale) on my strains but I don't believe that it's necessary to push them as long as they are vigorous and healthy. Nutrients aren't typically a limiting factor in most indoor grows, light and co2 are. The point is is that 2000ppm isn't a magic number, you have to learn and understand what you specific plants need. Start low and work your way up every few days while watching the response you get. Monitor pH and EC close to understand if they are using more nutes than water or vice versa. 
You also have to understand that different nutes will require different levels. The Pure Blend Pro and Liquid Karma have some organic ingredients that will produce conductivity but will not be immediately available to the plant as nutrition so your EC can be higher without burn. I don't use Stink's formula exactly although I still use the Pure Blend Pro, Calmag and LK for my base.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I read you can use ALOT higher ppm's in this aeroponic spray em 1 min. let drain 5 min. system. I think Im gonna build one soon. I have other systems I built im runnin now.

You would FRY your plants runnin 2000 ppm's in a RDWC,DWC,MPB's,Bubble Buckets,Waterfarm,ect. I dont care what strain it is.

I still cant believe after 886 pages of posts, no one knows what EC Stinkbuds formula is? I wonder if he even knows, lol!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 3, 2010)

It looks like he owns an Oakton but recommends a Milwaukee https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-45.html#post1828790 so I guess you can use a conversion factor of 0.64


----------



## fletchman (Dec 3, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> It looks like he owns an Oakton but recommends a Milwaukee https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-45.html#post1828790 so I guess you can use a conversion factor of 0.64


 
Thanks, so using Stinkbuds formula would be 1550 ppm's on my Hanna meter. I'll have to build one of these and give her a run.

It is recommended you always give EC reading when giving out your nute schedule, that way there is no confusion.

Thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 3, 2010)

A large majority of us start at lower PPM values such at 600 I am a .5 conversion


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 3, 2010)

You bite your nails?
Me too!


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 3, 2010)

nah i smoke ounces and ounces of weed my nails i have to trim


----------



## fletchman (Dec 3, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> A large majority of us start at lower PPM values such at 600 I am a .5 conversion


From what I have researched you can run twice the EC in this spray and drain system.

Where is Stinkbud? I only read the 1st 50 pages of this thread, anyone here followed it the whole way? 

What Im gonna do is the same thing, but grow em up bigger and use the 100" fence posts and have 2' centers and have two rows 4' apart and run 2-1000 watt vertical between them. Worth a try and it might work out?


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 4, 2010)

SOG said:


> here ya go, Clicky here
> 
> ```
> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?p=1600736#post1600736
> ...


.....................!


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 4, 2010)

fletchman said:


> From what I have researched you can run twice the EC in this spray and drain system.
> 
> Where is Stinkbud? I only read the 1st 50 pages of this thread, anyone here followed it the whole way?


Come to the Stinkbud forums, click here


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I just picked up a new UPS, its the next bigger one rated at 485 VA. It says to find the power requirements for my equiptment multiply total watts ___ x 1.86 = VA
> 
> So i have 5 pumps at 25watts each
> 
> ...





SOG said:


> bearly 1 amp for all 5 pump at any given point
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Good info...........


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Dec 5, 2010)

I followed the specs exactly building the cloner... 18gal roughneck the whole bit. Seems my sprayers only shoot horizontally and i'm affraid i'm not getting enough spray on the bottom of my cups - anyone else have this issue?


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 5, 2010)

hey man, why is there so much reddish/brownish rootmass in photo  other eg's of airoponics i seen only have brillant white roots :s


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 5, 2010)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> I followed the specs exactly building the cloner... 18gal roughneck the whole bit. Seems my sprayers only shoot horizontally and i'm affraid i'm not getting enough spray on the bottom of my cups - anyone else have this issue?


What kind of pump are you using? GPH? 



buddwasher said:


> hey man, why is there so much reddish/brownish rootmass in photo  other eg's of airoponics i seen only have brillant white roots :s


You may have seen an aeroponic system simply cloning a cutting, and possibly hadn't had any nutrients applied to the roots yet. The nutrients that Stinkbud uses are pretty dark and gets collected onto the roots when applied


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

SOG said:


> Thank you Stink, much appreciated
> i am considering a 5" posts for the final implementation
> i think it will allow more room for large roots/plants
> still going to run the 2" net pots, with added space for the sprayers
> ...


Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2010)

Liquid Karma stains the roots brown. Good stuff!


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't use Liquid Karma in my Stinkbud system and my roots are so brilliantly white.. That pretty much solidifies what Stink said  I would upload a picture but it keeps giving me errors since they updated this forum. Go to the Stinkbuddies.com forums and search for trim roots, look at a picture of me trimming roots in my flower system.. Even under HPS they are white


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2010)

I never expected to see a million hits on my thread! Thanks go out to everyone for all your support. I'm out of the loop while I attend school but I'll be back someday. Keep spreading the love and remember to help others when ever you can.

*Stinkbud tips:*
Love your enemies, it's easy to love your friends.
Don't judge others, show them love instead.
Forgiveness is for you, not the one you forgive.
It's better to give than receive, it may sound cheezy but it's true.
Happiness spreads like a bad virus.
Next time you're hanging out with your buddy, don't say anything and just listen.
Do something nice for someone and don't tell anyone about it.
Give your mom a hug and tell her how much you love her.

Spread the Love,
StinkBud


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 5, 2010)

Love, back at you.

I hope all goes well at school


----------



## fletchman (Dec 6, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I never expected to see a million hits on my thread! Thanks go out to everyone for all your support. I'm out of the loop while I attend school but I'll be back someday. Keep spreading the love and remember to help others when ever you can.
> 
> *Stinkbud tips:*
> Love your enemies, it's easy to love your friends.
> ...


What is your EC? Tell us the truth dude? Givin ppm numbers aint shit?


----------



## fletchman (Dec 6, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> Love, back at you.
> 
> I hope all goes well at school


Yeah good luck at school dude, seeing YOU dont even know what your EC is.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I never expected to see a million hits on my thread! Thanks go out to everyone for all your support. I'm out of the loop while I attend school but I'll be back someday. Keep spreading the love and remember to help others when ever you can.
> 
> *Stinkbud tips:*
> Love your enemies, it's easy to love your friends.
> ...


Awesome thread stinkbuds, I'd have to say this is the best thread I've came across on this forum. Thank you very much for taking the time to share this with us!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I never expected to see a million hits on my thread! Thanks go out to everyone for all your support. I'm out of the loop while I attend school but I'll be back someday. Keep spreading the love and remember to help others when ever you can.
> 
> *Stinkbud tips:*
> Love your enemies, it's easy to love your friends.
> ...


+rep. good thread


----------



## fletchman (Dec 6, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Awesome thread stinkbuds, I'd have to say this is the best thread I've came across on this forum. Thank you very much for taking the time to share this with us!


It is a GREAT thread, if he knew what his nute mix was.

He has no clue what EC he runs, and you guys are complete fuking morons for not careing. What meter do you run?


Hey Stink? WTF? I have been keepin an eye on you, I like ya man, what is your EC? A real grower could give a flying fuck about ppm's, HELLO? WE want to know EC.

Enlighten us,

Thankyou


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman said:


> It is a GREAT thread, if he knew what his nute mix was.
> 
> He has no clue what EC he runs, and you guys are complete fuking morons for not careing. What meter do you run?
> 
> ...


Why don't you do us all a favor and find out for yourself. Get out there and start doing it, bro!! It seems you're extremely hell bent on these EC levels that you feel the need to bust balls! I've grown pounds upon pounds of quality dankness and I haven't thought about EC levels once. I must not be a real grower. Sorry. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying EC has no importance, but I just have no use for it when the only thing I need to see is how my plants are reacting to a certain dosage of nutrients. Isn't that what real growers do anyway?? You're really showing your maturity level though. Instead of complaining about how you're not getting an answer and sitting around waiting for a handout, instead, why don't you get growing yourself and supply us with an answer. Why don't YOU try to enlighten us since we're all *fucking* morons (you misspelled "fucking" by the way...moron). Stinkbud's given us so much information and all you can do is sit there and complain about the same thing over and over. You sound like an annoying old woman that lives downstairs. You're of no help around here and far from understanding what spreading the love slightly means. You're welcome to leave if you'd like


----------



## Solar Deity (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman said:


> It is a GREAT thread, if he knew what his nute mix was.
> 
> He has no clue what EC he runs, and you guys are complete fuking morons for not careing. What meter do you run?
> 
> ...


I'll make it easy.

1500 ppm to start veg. Raise it to 2000 ppm in a week. Flower at 2000ppm. Some strains can handle 3000ppm (Super Lemon Haze).


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Why don't you do us all a favor and find out for yourself. Get out there and start doing it, bro!! It seems you're extremely hell bent on these EC levels that you feel the need to bust balls! I've grown pounds upon pounds of quality dankness and I haven't thought about EC levels once. I must not be a real grower. Sorry.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying EC has no importance, but I just have no use for it when the only thing I need to see is how my plants are reacting to a certain dosage of nutrients. Isn't that what real growers do anyway?? You're really showing your maturity level though. Instead of complaining about how you're not getting an answer and sitting around waiting for a handout, instead, why don't you get growing yourself and supply us with an answer. Why don't YOU try to enlighten us since we're all *fucking* morons (you misspelled "fucking" by the way...moron). Stinkbud's given us so much information and all you can do is sit there and complain about the same thing over and over. You sound like an annoying old woman that lives downstairs. You're of no help around here and far from understanding what spreading the love slightly means. You're welcome to leave if you'd like


LoL, I agree 100% some people on this forum are just tools... Can't be happy that he pretty much mapped everything out for you to get a pound every 3 weeks instead your worried about the EC.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman you are tripping really hard, I am sitting next to a pile of weed taking bong hits.. I got here, Stinkbud has never answered one of my questions directly that I remember.. You can make it man, just relax.. If you need this much hand feeding head over to the Stinkbuddies forums and just follow superstoner move for move, he lists every damn thing he does and he get 2lb harvest


----------



## fletchman (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry guys, I was trippen, 

Just wanted to know EC, thought a two year old thread some could answer.

Even Heath Robinson would tell you what EC he runs, guess Stink doesn't care.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Sorry guys, I was trippen,
> 
> Just wanted to know EC, thought a two year old thread some could answer.
> 
> Even Heath Robinson would tell you what EC he runs, guess Stink doesn't care.


So, 14 0f your first 15 posts have been in this thread about Stink and his EC.
What bothers you most?...... not knowing the EC or the fact that Stick isn't active in the thread any more.
Have you read past page 50 yet?

Cheers


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Sorry guys, I was trippen,
> 
> Just wanted to know EC, thought a two year old thread some could answer.
> 
> Even Heath Robinson would tell you what EC he runs, guess Stink doesn't care.


 Dude! What the fuck is wrong with you? I gave you all of the information you needed. I spent time using the thread search tool, something that you should learn to do, to find the post where Stink tells us what TDS meter he uses. Then I went to Google to find the conversion factor that that company uses. Remember this post #8862? Didn't even get a +rep from you for doing that work. Didn't do it for one, but just pointing out that its sort of douche-y to not do so when someone goes out of their way to help you. 

I did all of that because I got tired of seeing you re-bump this thread every 10 minutes asking the same thing after people politely tried to tell you how to go about doing it regardless of the meter and conversion factor. The absolute numbers don't fucking matter, it is all about relative to whatever starting point you choose and the particular strain you are running. 

You then have the nerve to come back to this thread and rag on Stink after all he has done and after getting many good answers, to say that you "thought someone could answer." You then insult everyone else assuming that they aren't real growers if they don't convert their PPM back to which is rude on its surface and stupid underneath.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 6, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Sorry guys, I was trippen,
> 
> Just wanted to know EC, thought a two year old thread some could answer.
> 
> Even Heath Robinson would tell you what EC he runs, guess Stink doesn't care.


You're right, he doesn't care. None of us do. What's your next point? By the way, do you live in Europe by any chance?


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 6, 2010)

fletch I am sorry to label you.. You have all guys with multiple harvest circling around you answering questions right now, common buddy don't make them answers to this arguing. Get your shit dialed in and let us know what the problems are... PPM is like this my friend, I mix my own nutrients too so I know. I start out with 1450 and amazingly my .5 conversion meter does read that for whatever the fuck reason.. Without opening a book a PPM meter is an ION Selective Diode meaning it specifically points to an ION and let's close the book there. But thinking it is a precise instrument will get you in trouble just search PPM meter and ION selective diode I guess.. ok see this thing is getting big quick buddy..

PPM is only recorded when you first mix so you know what has changed, so you can know what you plants are doing.. Whole other topic this is just one piece. I start at 1450 and PH 5.8.. Next day I got 1800 and PH 5 for example, too many nutrients right.. So obviously I will dilute to 1200 PPM or maybe less, but do you understand the idea of this really shitty tool we call a PPM meter?

There is something here that is a very precise tool, PH.. PH is the true alkalinity of the solution and can tell you ooodles of information about your solution. A person could easily survive with only a PH meter, but to be honest without having a PH reading your PPM meter is useless.

Actually learning to use these two tools will just come to you over time, with the aid of asking questions.. BUT ONLY IF WE WILL ANSWER THEM.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Dude! What the fuck is wrong with you? I gave you all of the information you needed. I spent time using the thread search tool, something that you should learn to do, to find the post where Stink tells us what TDS meter he uses. Then I went to Google to find the conversion factor that that company uses. Remember this post #8862? Didn't even get a +rep from you for doing that work. Didn't do it for one, but just pointing out that its sort of douche-y to not do so when someone goes out of their way to help you.
> 
> I did all of that because I got tired of seeing you re-bump this thread every 10 minutes asking the same thing after people politely tried to tell you how to go about doing it regardless of the meter and conversion factor. The absolute numbers don't fucking matter, it is all about relative to whatever starting point you choose and the particular strain you are running.
> 
> You then have the nerve to come back to this thread and rag on Stink after all he has done and after getting many good answers, to say that you "thought someone could answer." You then insult everyone else assuming that they aren't real growers if they don't convert their PPM back to which is rude on its surface and stupid underneath.


+REP for righting what i didn't want to take the time to say!


----------



## purplepassion808 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to say thanks stinkbud for this way of growing..never seen such fast growth and spread the love..


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't get hung up on numbers. Watch your plants and make your decisions based on what you see. Every strain is different. Some strains can handle massive amounts of nutes. Some strains burn just looking at them. Some strains like OG Kush are Cal Mag whores and need twice as much Cal Mag as normal. 

What's important is to learn to read your plants. The first batch is just an experiment. After that start upping your nutes until you see the tips burn and curl under. Then bring it down a notch. At some point you will get your strain dialed in. It usually takes about 3-4 batches to dial in your strain.

Remember, don't be a measurebator...

*Stinkbud's helpful tip:*
To calibrate your EC meter, stick it up your ass. If it comes out brown then it's within calibration. If not, then you didn't stick it in deep enough, try again.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 7, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> *Stinkbud's helpful tip:*
> To calibrate your EC meter, stick it up your ass. If it comes out brown then it's within calibration. If not, then you didn't stick it in deep enough, try again.


NOW, That's funny right there!

Thank you


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo stink or anyone else with experience in co2.
> Im getting ready to join the co2 club.
> 
> I found this http://www.hydroponics.net/i/241151 it seems like a pretty good deal, comes with a timer also, at this point i will not be using an enviro controller just yet so i will be setting timers for the exhaust fan and co2 etc..which brings up a couple questions;
> ...


Gooooood uppage!


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

Europe, never been there, can you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Don't get hung up on numbers. Watch your plants and make your decisions based on what you see. Every strain is different. Some strains can handle massive amounts of nutes. Some strains burn just looking at them. Some strains like OG Kush are Cal Mag whores and need twice as much Cal Mag as normal.
> 
> What's important is to learn to read your plants. The first batch is just an experiment. After that start upping your nutes until you see the tips burn and curl under. Then bring it down a notch. At some point you will get your strain dialed in. It usually takes about 3-4 batches to dial in your strain.
> 
> ...


 
Like I thought, Stinkbud isn't real grower, he has no idea what EC is, he gave all you people shit he read from somewhere else.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> NOW, That's funny right there!
> 
> Thank you


 
Whats funny is Stink has NO fucking idea what EC is? He says all these PPM nunbers and he is a clueless dipshit? And you like him?

WTF?


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> You're right, he doesn't care. None of us do. What's your next point? By the way, do you live in Europe by any chance?


 
Hey Jimmy you are a fucking idiot, and I forgot more than you will ever know,

You proved it.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> fletch I am sorry to label you.. You have all guys with multiple harvest circling around you answering questions right now, common buddy don't make them answers to this arguing. Get your shit dialed in and let us know what the problems are... PPM is like this my friend, I mix my own nutrients too so I know. I start out with 1450 and amazingly my .5 conversion meter does read that for whatever the fuck reason.. Without opening a book a PPM meter is an ION Selective Diode meaning it specifically points to an ION and let's close the book there. But thinking it is a precise instrument will get you in trouble just search PPM meter and ION selective diode I guess.. ok see this thing is getting big quick buddy..
> 
> PPM is only recorded when you first mix so you know what has changed, so you can know what you plants are doing.. Whole other topic this is just one piece. I start at 1450 and PH 5.8.. Next day I got 1800 and PH 5 for example, too many nutrients right.. So obviously I will dilute to 1200 PPM or maybe less, but do you understand the idea of this really shitty tool we call a PPM meter?
> 
> ...


 
You must grow really good shit? Cause your post doesn't make any sense?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 7, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Whats funny is Stink has NO fucking idea what EC is? He says all these PPM nunbers and he is a clueless dipshit? And you like him?
> 
> WTF?


It's not that I like him (although he has helped a lot of people who has needed it), it's I don't care for your tude. WTF? 

Have you made it past page 50 yet?

But still, that shit was funny, right there.... I don't care who you are...... that was funny

Have a nice day and spread the LOVE!


----------



## fletchman (Dec 7, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> It's not that I like him (although he has helped a lot of people who has needed it), it's I don't care for your tude. WTF?
> 
> Have you made it past page 50 yet?
> 
> ...


Well Dan? I started out here on this thread as polite as possible, look it up.

Im kinda wondering now if I wasted my time?

All I asked for was Stinkbuds EC, but he and all of you guys dont even know what EC is? So im the asshole?

You guys think im an asshole for asking a question that should have been asked two years ago?

PPM's means nothing, EC means everything.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 7, 2010)

fletchman said:


> You must grow really good shit? Cause your post doesn't make any sense?


I said an EC meter is ION specific.. An EC meter is a guessing tool, and yeah my weed is good.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 7, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Well Dan? I started out here on this thread as polite as possible, look it up.
> 
> Im kinda wondering now if I wasted my time?
> 
> ...


Last time I checked my meter it had both PPM and EC on it with PPM being in 2 different scales. PPM = EC so it does pretty much mean something.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 7, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Well Dan? I started out here on this thread as polite as possible, look it up.
> 
> Im kinda wondering now if I wasted my time?
> 
> ...


Posts on the internet are hard to tell if a person is being rude or not. Some are taken wrong when someone was trying to be funny or just kidding.

That said, if I understand correctly, Stink has not been actively following the thread lately. He's been attending school, so if him personally not answering your question is what gave you the tude, don't take it so personal.

I have threads in other forums (other hobbies) that I have not checked on in over a year. OOPS!

Cheers,
Peace......live long and prosper......roll another one just like the other one......puff, puff, pass........don't bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me.

EDIT: I'm able to roll a joint (post 50) LOL


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at my PPM meter the ECX500 scale doesnt even go to 2000 ppm so we will use the ECX700 scale.

1500 PPM would be close to 2.1 EC and 2000 PPM would be close to 2.9EC

I would only run the EC that high with Organic nutes


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 8, 2010)

I made an error in my earlier statements it is ION Selective Electrode.. A little embarassing for me actually, and the meter to achieve PPM must take the Electrical Conductivity and converts that to PPM.. EC/TDS/PPM is all using the same principal to achieve the number.. That in fact makes EC the same thing if you know the conversion rate you can exactly find the EC of that meter...

ION Selective electrodes are sold for almost all the elements I believe although trace elements would be hard to split hairs that far on? I dunno you can search.. try googling ion selective electrode nitrogen


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Europe, never been there, can you tell us how you really feel?


fletchwoman, I feel really good every time I see your whack-ass posts. I assume you're not even in your twenties yet. The reason I asked if you lived in EU is because only those ladies get so hung up on electrical conductivity meters and readings. 

Now, I've got to ask this other question. Are you the former Filthy Fletch from this forum? Because if you are, I totally understand why you've got a hard-on for Stinkbud. Oh, and do us a favor and post pictures of your perfected harvests since you're so anal about precision.

On another note, I've known a lot of girls just like you. I bet all the girls used to pick on you a couple of years ago in middle school. You may be laughing all of this bickering off (and so are we) but, the fact is, you don't know how to respect people or contribute to a community. You're just another girl who's disappointed with her life so you feel the need to cause commotion in a community over nothing (think long and hard about what I just said, you might scare yourself). You're creating drama and it's embarrassing how we're all engaging in it. But, unfortunately for you, this is a community where we're all trying to help one another and not criticize without something constructive. What have you done for this community?

I'll ask again, what have you done for this community?


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Whats funny is Stink has NO fucking idea what EC is? He says all these PPM nunbers and he is a clueless dipshit? And you like him?
> 
> WTF?


*What's*
*numbers*

Just trying to help you that's all. Please don't be offended


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

jem said:


> contacter for timer and 5 pumps i built one thanks to andyman great design will save the life of your timer etc.......



Nice work.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 8, 2010)

fletchman said:


> You guys think im an asshole for asking a question that should have been asked two years ago?
> 
> PPM's means nothing, EC means everything.


You, keep saying EC is everything and PPM is nothing.. One day when you figure out how these devices work possibly you will get a rush of blood to your head, of exactly how stupid you really do sound.. Plus you think karma is a joke, keep going after good hearted people like Stinkbud and ask why you got root rot that wipes your crops out.. You are the type of person who says "but I did everything just like you MeJuana and I failed".. Cuz you're a spoiled little jerk who is paying back years of bad karma.. It takes a whole lot more energy to be an asshole too!

Jimmy I know you are right this is some old hater with a new name and this is obviously a youngster so I bet if you think it is that other guy it is him.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Jgoasnhja said:


> hey guys I am finally getting the rest of my stuff and have done a very extensive search on the net to try the find the cheapest prices on things.
> I figured I will post it incase some of you other guys still need to buy your stuff yet.
> 
> BChydroponics.com
> ...


Nice job young blood


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

mindriot said:


> Has anyone made 3 single post flowering systems? I have a long and narrow room (4x8 ft) and I could probably build (3) 6 foot systems to fit in there.
> 
> Also, has anyone used this timer? It looks like it can do cycles as well, in minute increments. Very cheap...
> 
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TIBDD&eq=&Tp=



Bingo!!!!!


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 9, 2010)

I built a 3 rail system, now I am back down to 2 rails and I think I will supplement the rest of the room with CoCo Coir potted plants.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

LionsRoor said:


> I'm not an AC pro - but I know a bit about AC's and can answer your questions. All AC units act as dehumidifiers. Some actually have a setting that just dehumidifies - you can often find this feature in the spec sheets. The water for window mount AC units usually drains outside - you've likely seen a puddle under one... that is the dehumidification in action! On a side note - the runoff from your AC (or dehumidifier) is usually close to 0 PPM water! Add it to your res - feed it to your plants again!....and again...and--you get the idea!
> 
> Window units recirculate the air in the room. They do not exhaust your room air out the back. Without modification, the water from the dehumidification will drain out the back. Folks have been busted by this water! It actually smells of weed and can easily be detected by dogs and law.
> 
> ...



Very informative...thanks.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

sparat1k said:


> guys i just did a calculation of how much power 4 600w hps, 1 215 T5, 2 650cfm fans, controlers, pumps, a/c, ect. would use.
> 
> i caculated an average of about 52kwh used per day or 1560kwh per month. @12cents per kwh that would be just under 190 dollars per month. is that number low?
> 
> please feel free to chime in.





repvip said:


> Sounds about right! Actually--dead on for my end.


Great calculations bro...



Picasso345 said:


> Contactor Specs Pg. 169
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-169.html


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 9, 2010)

I dug up some 3 rail pics for ya, the slope I found was not needed I was solving a problem I didn't need to solve. I am now 2 rails into the side of the rez, but I want to warn you to use a big volume rez if you will do this as obviously the water line will be lower.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 9, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Jimmy I know you are right this is some old hater with a new name and this is obviously a youngster so I bet if you think it is that other guy it is him.


Who knows?! Whatever, she's small potatoes


----------



## growrookie1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Not just Strain, Pheno type also. I had a super skunk pheno fully finish in 45 days with a huge yield, i lost it. then later found a sister SS. it finished later with a small yield. It smelled the same as the 1st strain though. Always good to see or trust the person vending your clones SEEN the mother in flower. Thats the only real way to be sure about your yield or flower time. I just bought some Apollo mist teens, and you could tell they'er all diffrent pheno types. it sucks, some are tall and some are short making it hard to get my light down on the short ones.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 10, 2010)

Lets start over, Im sorry to Jimmy and whoever else I offended the other night. Kinda lost my temper.

The only reason I care is because I thought 2000+ ppm's is off the freaking chart, but after doing some research I found the plants can take much higher Nute strength with a aero spray and drain system. Still not sure if you need to? Heath Robinson grows MONSTER TREE's and only runs a EC of 1.2, which is 600,768,or 840 ppm's depending on what conversion your meter is.

My point is:

If I show you a grow, and tell you my nute formula and PPM's that I run. You would have NO idea what the strength the formula is "Without me telling you what my EC is, OR what conversion my meter uses"

My Hanna meter has PH,Temp,TDS and EC, it is set to .5 conversion right now. (It is selectable).

Which means if it shows 1000 ppm's it also will show a EC of 2.0

If someone tells you their EC you dont need to know PPM's or what meter they use, because EC is a universal measurement.

The growers across the pond in Europe"Heath Robinson" Ect, always use EC in their threads because PPM's are so confusing and could mean three DIFFERENT EC's, .5,.64,and .7 conversion.

You are doing EVERYONE a huge favor if you find a formula that works great, and want to share it on a forum. Give what "EC" it is, NOT ppm's.

I have already posted this chart here, and also seen that it was THEN posted on Stinkbuddies, nobody seems to care.

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/96521-printable-ec-ppm-cf-conversion-chart.html

Take Care,


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 10, 2010)

EC or PPM, either one of these are worthless to you if you simply want to copy some elses homework. it isn't that we won't let you or tell you the answers... This is because you don't have my grow room, or my precise phenos and the values I am using will vary from yours. This is why everyone is saying you are viewing the whole thing wrong, and you stand alone in your view if you haven't noticed.. 

People do things in their op and it varies from others so they think they have struck into a vein of knowledge, when really you have done that it is just you are learning to run your specific op. Which you will unfortunately have to do, but you will pick up skills along the way and if you had to build your room again, this stuff would be child's play.


----------



## FirsTime (Dec 10, 2010)

Al B. Fucts could harvest 16 oz's in 2 weeks. Check that shit out ^.^


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 10, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Lets start over, Im sorry to Jimmy and whoever else I offended the other night. Kinda lost my temper.


It's all good, I'm sure it has happened to all of us at one time or another.

Cheers,


----------



## Oldgrowth (Dec 10, 2010)

Midwestfunkmaster, That is the timer I use for my co2 distrubution. It will only run 8 cycles a day! Wont work for areo timer! 
Here is a link to the timer Im using. $27,99! I use one for each pump and at this price i keep a spare but so far they work perfectly. Adjustable has 50 sec intevals so im running 50 sec on and 6 min off.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Repeat-Timer-Fixed-40min-Cycle-Timer-Aero-Hydroponics-/220692718630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33624fa426


----------



## Oldgrowth (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes but he is just running 4 flowering units. Stink Buds unit will do the same if you have 4 of them!


----------



## fletchman (Dec 10, 2010)

growrookie1 said:


> Not just Strain, Pheno type also. I had a super skunk pheno fully finish in 45 days with a huge yield, i lost it. then later found a sister SS. it finished later with a small yield. It smelled the same as the 1st strain though. Always good to see or trust the person vending your clones SEEN the mother in flower. Thats the only real way to be sure about your yield or flower time. I just bought some Apollo mist teens, and you could tell they'er all diffrent pheno types. it sucks, some are tall and some are short making it hard to get my light down on the short ones.


Run vertical if your canopy isn't the same height, plus I believe vert out yields horzizontal by a mile.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 10, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> EC or PPM, either one of these are worthless to you if you simply want to copy some elses homework. it isn't that we won't let you or tell you the answers... This is because you don't have my grow room, or my precise phenos and the values I am using will vary from yours. This is why everyone is saying you are viewing the whole thing wrong, and you stand alone in your view if you haven't noticed..
> 
> People do things in their op and it varies from others so they think they have struck into a vein of knowledge, when really you have done that it is just you are learning to run your specific op. Which you will unfortunately have to do, but you will pick up skills along the way and if you had to build your room again, this stuff would be child's play.


Im not the one that quoted "2000" ppm's running "10 DIFFERENT" strains, Stinkbud did. 

All I asked was what "EC" 2000 ppm's is, because saying 2000 ppm's could mean 3 different EC's. What a crime I committed.


----------



## fletchman (Dec 10, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> It's all good, I'm sure it has happened to all of us at one time or another.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Dan, 

Im thinkin you could kill it in Stinkbuds "spray and drain" runnin 1.2-1.4 EC 

No sense in wasting twice the nutes that you need.

Im building one here shortly to run vertical lighting,


----------



## fletchman (Dec 10, 2010)

Oldgrowth said:


> Midwestfunkmaster, That is the timer I use for my co2 distrubution. It will only run 8 cycles a day! Wont work for areo timer!
> Here is a link to the timer Im using. $27,99! I use one for each pump and at this price i keep a spare but so far they work perfectly. Adjustable has 50 sec intevals so im running 50 sec on and 6 min off.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Repeat-Timer-Fixed-40min-Cycle-Timer-Aero-Hydroponics-/220692718630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33624fa426


Good deal, even the 1 min. on 4 min. off would work.

My buddy owns this shop and gives me 20% off everything, Im thinkin of getting a couple of these.
http://www.4hydroponics.com/growroom/timers2.asp?ItemNo=capARTtimer


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 10, 2010)

16 ounces is a pound dude, I hit 15.90 ounces last harvest and I had most of my colas with light burn.. I think I might just get a pound of OG this harvest, boy I am hoping OG is harder.. But it is an amazing harvest I am looking at right now I am so damn happy.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 10, 2010)

fletchman your messages aren't being read by me anymore so don't wonder why you don't get a reply, you made my ignore list.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 10, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Thanks Dan,
> 
> Im thinkin you could kill it in Stinkbuds "spray and drain" runnin 1.2-1.4 EC
> 
> ...


Thanks, and good luck with your build.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 10, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Lets start over, Im sorry to Jimmy and whoever else I offended the other night. Kinda lost my temper.
> 
> The only reason I care is because I thought 2000+ ppm's is off the freaking chart, but after doing some research I found the plants can take much higher Nute strength with a aero spray and drain system. Still not sure if you need to? Heath Robinson grows MONSTER TREE's and only runs a EC of 1.2, which is 600,768,or 840 ppm's depending on what conversion your meter is.
> 
> My point is:


 We ALL UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT. You don't have to keep repeating it every time you post. We KNOW that PPM is a calculation based on EC but did you also know that optimum EC of one nute formula is going to be different than optimum EC of another nute formula for the same plant? An organic nute like Pure Blend Pro can have fewer ions that can be immediately assimilated by the plant so will be safer at a higher EC than a straight salt based nute that dissociates easily into usable ions. We have been trying to get you to think beyond mere numbers and use your own personal experience and the response of the plants to figure out the correct level FOR YOUR GROW. People in Europe use EC because that's what they are used to and many nute formulas there use EC levels on their charts rather than ppm. They also use liters instead of gallons but you should be able to convert those as well. 

Continuing to try to explain this to everyone when we already understand is futile and just pissing everyone off. It's really too bad you can't see that. No one seems to care because the precision you are looking for isn't there. PPM and EC are still only guidelines and never should be considered absolute like pH values.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 10, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Lets start over, Im sorry to Jimmy and whoever else I offended the other night. Kinda lost my temper.


It's all good! As far as I'm concerned, none of this ever happened. Good on you for apologizing yet sticking to your guns. It takes a lot for some people to say what you just said.

I understand your concerns about the conversion but, if you weren't getting an answer about the exact conversion, why wouldn't you just assume that it was a Truncheon. It would've been the safest EC number for you if you really wanted to follow Stinkbud's instructions to the T. But, I'll stick to my guns about the fact that strains make all the difference when it comes to the amount of nutrients you give them 

"What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM." --Stinkbud




Oldgrowth said:


> Yes but he is just running 4 flowering units. Stink Buds unit will do the same if you have 4 of them!


Precisely!


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> the first one i built i used 38 net pots but they were too close for me
> my genetics dont stretch as much as stinks so i need to grow them bigger


Those look great, nice job.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Oldgrowth said:


> Midwestfunkmaster, That is the timer I use for my co2 distrubution. It will only run 8 cycles a day! Wont work for areo timer!
> Here is a link to the timer Im using. $27,99! I use one for each pump and at this price i keep a spare but so far they work perfectly. Adjustable has 50 sec intevals so im running 50 sec on and 6 min off.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Repeat-Timer-Fixed-40min-Cycle-Timer-Aero-Hydroponics-/220692718630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33624fa426



Yeah, I read further in the thread and saw the limitations of this timer.

Its cool that you can use this for C02 though, thanks for the reply.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Which timers should I get ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DoubleBubble said:


> The first one. People have problems with hitting the knobs on the other one.





BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey salad
> i use a outdoor timer from lowes that has 6 outlets and rated 1800w at20amp for my lights and fan that vents them its about 25 bucks





BIGTIMEROOFERR said:


> hey soco
> the first one is the one i have works fine i run 3 pumps on it
> and that one is 25 bucks cheaper
> i got fucked w/no vaseline





DoubleBubble said:


> He paid $25 more than the price posted. The first one is better because you can't bump the knobs. The lengths are what you are to cut to.


 ////////////////////////


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 10, 2010)

I love you no matter what you say. I love my friends and my enemies. My love is unconditional...

Here is a printable ppm to EC conversion chart:
View attachment 1318074

I want everyone to understand this very important concept. Every strain is different just like every person is different. Some strains like high numbers while some like low numbers. What you need to learn is how to dial in your strain. 

So let's say you start off with 1540 PPM using the Truncheon scale (2.2EC). After the first batch you notice that your plants stay a light green color. So the next batch you up your ppm to 2030 (2.9EC) and notice that the tips of the plants are burning and starting to curl under like a bird's claw. That tells you that you should be somewhere in between those numbers. I'd try 1750 PPM (2.5EC) and see what happens. It may take awhile or you may hit it the first time.

Another thing that is important to understand is Electrical Conductivity. Not everything conducts electricity. For example copper and gold are great conductors but rubber and glass are not. Organic nutrients contain many non conductive materials that won't show up on any meter. All we read is the salts in the mix. So remember, don't get hung up on numbers. They are just a starting reference. The number could be called Joe. All you need to now is how Joe+1 or Joe-1 effects your plants.

Does this make sense?
Stinkbud

P.S. Check out the Feb 2010 High Times and see for yourself if I know how to grow or not. Coming soon!!!


----------



## Oldgrowth (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice to see you back Stink! Missed your presence and hope you'll be round a bit more. A personal Thank You for sharing all the love.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

DoubleBubble said:


> Here is how I did just what you guys are talking about last year. Look at post 6 and you will see pics.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/101975-bubblelicious-outdoor-grow-journal.html


Lemme check this out


----------



## fletchman (Dec 11, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I love you no matter what you say. I love my friends and my enemies. My love is unconditional...
> 
> Here is a printable ppm to EC conversion chart:
> View attachment 1318074
> ...


Dude? You're the one that said 2000 ppm's? You dont even know what your EC is. Your meter must suck? 

I just joined YOUR site SON, what I read is,

Superstoner on your site cut your formula in half and kills it?

Maybe you aint the grower you thought you were?

By the way, I will spread my love to you honey, when you can tell us what EC your formula is, LOL! What is YOUR 2000 ppm? LOL!!!!!


----------



## fletchman (Dec 11, 2010)

I get it?

High Times Magazine thinks Stinkbud knows how to grow? And he doesn't? Or he atleast doesn't know what EC his formula is. 

Superskunk should give a little info, ya think? 

All Stink has to do is say what "2000" ppm's is, and I will leave her alone


----------



## fletchman (Dec 11, 2010)

I am relentless, read the 1st 50 pages of this thread,

Maybe she can tell us what EC she's runnin?

Spread the Love


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 11, 2010)

Seriously,
I had hope, but now, you're just bringing me down.

All he has to do is....... All I want him to do is........ Maybe.....blaa...blaa....blaa

Made my list,


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 11, 2010)

fletchman said:


> I am relentless, read the 1st 50 pages of this thread,
> 
> Maybe she can tell us what EC she's runnin?
> 
> Spread the Love





> want everyone to understand this very important concept. Every strain is different just like every person is different. Some strains like high numbers while some like low numbers. What you need to learn is how to dial in your strain.


It is not complicated and it has been spelled out quite clearly in front of you. It does not matter what exact EC stink bud runs because it depends on the MJ strain.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Go on Fleabay and buy some bubble bags for $50. I use a 4 bag setup.
> 
> Take your frozen trim and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with some ice. Fill it to about 2/3 full of water.
> 
> ...


.................


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 11, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Dude? You're the one that said 2000 ppm's? You dont even know what your EC is. Your meter must suck?
> 
> I just joined YOUR site SON, what I read is,
> 
> ...









Someone tell me this kid's a troll? No one can be this dense.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 11, 2010)

He's a Troll.

Far be it frome me to get involved in this thread, but since I am going to put my big toe into the DWC water, it seems PPM is a more accurate measurement than EC.

Next thing you know he will be yelling at us cause we don't know/use a contractor.

viva la inch long live the foot.

220...221 what ever it takes


----------



## sssdad (Dec 11, 2010)

i am SUPERSTONER and i dont have a fucking clue what EC is or what mine would be. and as you stated " i kill it" . it doesnt look like it matters that damn much now does it you whinney little 4yo girl.


----------



## Paul G. (Dec 12, 2010)

good stuff stink.


----------



## Dovepistil (Dec 12, 2010)

Bonzi, it's not about accuracy, it's about errors in calibration.

EC stands Electrical Conductivity and it is specified in only one unit. PPM expresses electrical conductivity in terms of parts per million of SOME electrolyte. Unfortunately, there are SEVERAL different PPM standards but they are ALL simply called PPM. This can be a source of SUBSTANTIAL error. When you see PPM on the typical grow forum, you are expected to ASSUME that it is the Potassium standard- the PPM concentration of potassium salts. Other gardeners, primarily commercial vegetable ones, may be using the Sodium standard, and their meters will disagree markedly with ours. When people talk about PPM, you are never told to which standard their PPM meters are calibrated. It is a very REAL source of errors, and just plain dumb to use. Europeans use only EC, there's only one standard, no possibility of mix up, it's just smart. When you buy calibrating solution for your PPM meter, make sure it's for potassium based PPMs!

In the chart below, you see THREE PPM numbers for a single Electrical Conductivity value. Just to add even more confusion, some fool made up a scale called Conductivity Factor. Hey, just use EC and there will never be misunderstandings, and European growers will know what you're talking about.


----------



## WeedSands (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi SB

Thanks for the great tips and DIY details.

AWESOME!

Which app did you use to draw the aeroveg illustration?

Do you know which app mr buzzcut used to draw a drafting template for his 4 x4 fence post cutting guide?

He is not around any longer.

Thank you!

Regards
WS


----------



## rdpostem (Dec 14, 2010)

SB, and all other contributers, thank you for putting this together. this is a great thread!

I do have one question: What is the manufacture name of the 396 gph pumps to use.

I tried the search function (no results)
I did find a pump online but the head was 1.5 meters, this seems a bit weak.

I am reading all the posts, up to page 261 so far.

rd


----------



## budman2014 (Dec 14, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I love you no matter what you say. I love my friends and my enemies. My love is unconditional...
> 
> Here is a printable ppm to EC conversion chart:
> View attachment 1318074
> ...



Arguing with this man would not only be unwise, it would be down right foolish! 


Stinkbud- you are the apple of my eye!

Joe+1, Joe-1 = best comment on this site ever!


----------



## budman2014 (Dec 14, 2010)

fletchman said:


> Dude? You're the one that said 2000 ppm's? You dont even know what your EC is. Your meter must suck?
> 
> I just joined YOUR site SON, what I read is,
> 
> ...



Fletchman Aka: rude asshole
I bet this guy wears affliction shirts to bed!!!

Keep up the good work and love Stink


----------



## rdpostem (Dec 14, 2010)

Was reading about the waterfall sound,
Do not know if this is mentioned later in the thread.
#2630.

Why not use something like this for the water to land on?

A coarse sponge or filter media that breaths easily.
This will let the water flow through with little restriction.

rd


----------



## growin4myhead (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Far be it frome me to get involved in this thread, but since I am going to put my big toe into the DWC water, it seems PPM is a more accurate measurement than EC.


just a little input, PPM is no more accurate than EC since all PPM is, is multiplying the EC value by a set number either x500 for a .5 meter or x700 for a .7 meter.
2.0 EC = 1000 PPM .5 
............1400 PPM .7

See how knowing EC can just simplify it all.... that way you don't have to guess if the guy giving you the PPM reading is using a .5 or a .7 meter,there is a 400 PPM variance at that level, 400 ppm makes a big difference! EC is universal.

why did i bother getting in the middle of this shit? while I'm here, Props to stinkbud for an awesome system and method!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

I picked up my TDS meter today


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 15, 2010)

Dovepistil said:


> Bonzi, it's not about accuracy, it's about errors in calibration.
> 
> EC stands Electrical Conductivity and it is specified in only one unit. PPM expresses electrical conductivity in terms of parts per million of SOME electrolyte. Unfortunately, there are SEVERAL different PPM standards but they are ALL simply called PPM. This can be a source of SUBSTANTIAL error. When you see PPM on the typical grow forum, you are expected to ASSUME that it is the Potassium standard- the PPM concentration of potassium salts. Other gardeners, primarily commercial vegetable ones, may be using the Sodium standard, and their meters will disagree markedly with ours. When people talk about PPM, you are never told to which standard their PPM meters are calibrated. It is a very REAL source of errors, and just plain dumb to use. Europeans use only EC, there's only one standard, no possibility of mix up, it's just smart. When you buy calibrating solution for your PPM meter, make sure it's for potassium based PPMs!
> 
> In the chart below, you see THREE PPM numbers for a single Electrical Conductivity value. Just to add even more confusion, some fool made up a scale called Conductivity Factor. Hey, just use EC and there will never be misunderstandings, and European growers will know what you're talking about.


One of the greatest tidbits on EC/PPM I've read in a while. Dove seems to have covered all grounds there, but I just wanted to add that potassium-based PPM scales are also referred to as "ppm500."


----------



## jblwired (Dec 15, 2010)

A cycle timer solution for those who understand how to add heavy duty contactors and want to save a few bucks. I just wanted to make sure any new folks know about this, just in case. A few years back, I discovered that with one of these timers, running a heavy enough contactor, I could turn on anything for a moment, and off for whatever amount of time, indefinitely. I am not advertising these, they are simply the best find for me ever. Hope it helps someone. Happy growing!!!

http://www.canakit.com/60-minute-1-hour-adjustable-on-off-cyclic-timer-kit-ck191m60-uk191m60.html


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

SoCoMMJ said:


> So I read somewhere on RIU something about the Stanley Blower Fan and decided to check one out. I must say, for $50 bucks they are pretty bad ass. Oh yeah... it has 3 speeds too! 1100, 1800, and 2100 cfm i think. If you need something vented, blown, cooled or whatever and don't want to shell $200 for a "grow" fan, you might want to look at one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a boy! Great idea.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> this is a huge widow and romulus harvest
> romulus and 1 plant hempy grown and the rest of widow aero grown (stink system)
> still working out the kinks but im getting closer every harvest









Excellent brah!


EDIT
Why does the attachments not show up when you reply???


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

Aeroweed said:


> NHG... I found this page about A/C units & venting the heat out of the room. In your case out of the hallway... once you make the back box I'm sure it would be easy to make a drain for the water.


Nice job..........


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 16, 2010)

SoCoMMJ said:


> Oh yeah... it has 3 speeds too! 1100, 1800, and 2100 cfm i think.


BWAHAHAHA  2100 cfm?!?!?!?! That's a whole lot of air


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Leave a male in your system. Watch it closely for balls. You have a long time before you have to worry.
> 
> When the balls start turning yellow that means they are just about to open. That's when you cut the plant down. Make sure you leave enough stems and leaves to keep the roots alive!!!! You may have to cut off some balls from the lower plant.
> 
> ...


Great read, thanks.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

GringoLoco said:


> Hey Stink, hope all is well - congrats on the HT piece; good to know they are smart and have good taste as well as all the Stink-Buddies =)
> 
> After an unwanted hiatus, I am glad to be back on track - I'm sure I don't need to tell you, but tending to the girls, although work and sometimes a bit stressful, for the most part is so therapeutic and relaxing.
> 
> ...


Nice modification.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

robotninja said:


> Sure man no problem, I turned the pump off for the full 12 hours of "Daylight" so as to dry the plant out as much as possible.
> 
> Worked great man, shit smells and tasted amazing with only 48 hours of curing so far!
> 
> ...


.............................


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

dagobaker said:


> im running 2 cloners.......6 veg units...........6 flowering units
> i want to build a flowering unit thats 6 foot long and 3 posts wide for an area that 3 foot wide and 6 foot long.......i have extra room for moving around and for the 30 gallon container
> i need a 30+ gallon container thats 3 wide so it can collect from all 3 posts
> they have 6 foot long posts so i dont need to cut them
> ...


This is interesting.

Im thinking a 6ft long post [4 of them]

4 grow sites per post

One resevoir for the whole system

Grow 16 trees for higher yield instead of a slew of smaller plants in SOG style growing.



Anybody know or considered doing this ???


----------



## Beno Brown (Dec 18, 2010)

Hate to sound like a noob but can someone direct me to how to set up the flowering room with this setup? I saw the specs for cloning and veg but not for flowering. Or is it the same setup as the veg? I read through about 50 pages and did a search yet didn't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

LionsRoor said:


> OK - I just reread your post more closely... to clarify - CF and EC are just different terms for the same thing - really just where the decimal point goes. An EC reading of 2.4 ms is the same as 24 CF. 1.0 ms = 700 ppm - so 24 CF = 2.4 EC = 1680 PPM. 2000 ppm is about 2.6 EC or 26 CF. Sorry for the confusion!


Nice breakdown, thanks.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Beno, the whole layout is on page 75. Instructions on construction, nutes, lighting periods.....everything.


----------



## Beno Brown (Dec 18, 2010)

midwestfunkmaster said:


> Hey Beno, the whole layout is on page 75. Instructions on construction, nutes, lighting periods.....everything.


I stopped 25 pages too soon. Thank you my good man.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

oneeyejedi said:


> here is plans for what u need hope this helps!!
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/grow-light-controller.asp



Fantastic!

Note: Relay contactor plans


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

no problem Beno


----------



## RobertInAz (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey,
I have a few questions, and like everyone else I'll apologize in advance if they have been answered, but:
1.) In the consolidation on page 75, SB sez that the cloner lights should be on an 18/6 schedule with the pump running 1 minute on and 5 off, but in his DVD he sez lights for clones should be on 24 hours straight and the pump cycle should be 15 minutes on and 15 off. Did I miss an update somewhere along the line?
2.) Similarly, the consolidation sez that the veg formula is 126ml Cal-Mag, 180ml Karma, and 540ml Pro Veg, and the bloom formula is 126 ml Cal-Mag, 150 ml Sweet, 180 Karma, and 540 Pro Bloom. In the DVD he sez the bloom formula is 250 Cal-Mag, 175 Humic acid, 175 Sweet, and 550 Pro Bloom , and then he sez if you're mixing for veg, you would use 550ml of Pro Veg instead of 550ml of Pro Bloom, implying that there is a new veg formula that also has Humic acid. Botanicare doesn't even sell humic acid, and the Cal-Mag has been about doubled. WTF?
3.) SB sez that bloom formula (the first one) will take an 18 gallon res to 2900 PPM, but he starts off at 1700. In the DVD he is seen pouring about 1/3 of the mix into the res, and I'm assuming that that's the amount that will result in a PPM of 1700. Is the other 2/3 just for replacing nutrients for the next 3 weeks?
4.) Anyone in the Phoenix area interested in trading some clones?
Thanx again, Robert in Arizona


----------



## Solar Deity (Dec 19, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> Hey,
> I have a few questions, and like everyone else I'll apologize in advance if they have been answered, but:
> 1.) In the consolidation on page 75, SB sez that the cloner lights should be on an 18/6 schedule with the pump running 1 minute on and 5 off, but in his DVD he sez lights for clones should be on 24 hours straight and the pump cycle should be 15 minutes on and 15 off. Did I miss an update somewhere along the line?
> 
> ...


My thoughts/answers above. I've been using SB's method for 18 months with nothing but success.

SD


----------



## RobertInAz (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Solar,
Thanks for your quick response and wise counsel. School goes on ...
Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, God Bless America, Don't take any wooden nickels, Keep your knees together -- no, wait ...that's for my daughter ...
All the best,
Robert


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Guys, I appologize to stinkbud for not reading through the whole thread but I have a question about watering times.

I got a periodic timer with times down to 1 second. 

I am watering 2 seconds every 2 minutes. It seems to work pretty well.

Has anyone experimented with the spray times and found certain settings that work better than others? I am interested in the longer times because eventually I would like to design the system to drain to waste.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 19, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hey Guys, I appologize to stinkbud for not reading through the whole thread but I have a question about watering times.
> 
> I got a periodic timer with times down to 1 second.
> 
> ...


 1 minute on 4 or 5 minutes off is what is recommended. Longer times will work and won't hurt but can heat up the rez. 2 seconds doesn't sound long enough for the flowering setup. It might be okay for clones but if dealing with a thick root mass, 2 sec isn't going to do anything but dampen the outside.


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 20, 2010)

Either 1on/4off, 1on/5off, 15on/15off, 45on, 15off, perpetual. It honestly doesn't matter much. I think 15on/15off is the best I've tried yet. The longer dry cycle tends to discourage black algae, which is what I have the most problems with. By the way, Physan 20 + Hygrozyme, all the way.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 20, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Has anyone experimented with the spray times and found certain settings that work better than others? I am interested in the longer times because eventually I would like to design the system to drain to waste.


I leave the cloner running 24/7. I've done a side-by-side comparison of a cloner running 1 min on 5 min off and the other @ 24/7 and roots are produced much quicker when there's continuous air and water movement


----------



## RobertInAz (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Supaleeb,
Can you tell me where to find a 1 minute on 5 minutes off pump timer, and what is Physan 20 + Hygrozyme?
Thanx, Robert in Arizona


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.hygrozyme.com/


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 20, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> Hi Supaleeb,
> Can you tell me where to find a 1 minute on 5 minutes off pump timer, and what is Physan 20 + Hygrozyme?
> Thanx, Robert in Arizona


 There are many places to buy a cycle timer. Pretty much any hydroponic store carry them as well as ebay.

Physan 20 is a powerful disinfectant. You do NOT want to use this as it will kill all beneficial organisms. You can use it with inorganic nutes but not the Botanicare line that Stink is recommending.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 20, 2010)

RobertInAz said:


> Can you tell me where to find a 1 minute on 5 minutes off pump timer


I got mine online @
http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/timers/artdne-adjustable-cycle-timer.html


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 20, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> I got mine online @
> http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/timers/artdne-adjustable-cycle-timer.html


That's a good price right there


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 20, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> That's a good price right there


 
Yeah, havent found them that cheap before *buys* + rep lt. dan


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 20, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Physan 20 is a powerful disinfectant. You do NOT want to use this as it will kill all beneficial organisms. You can use it with inorganic nutes but not the Botanicare line that Stink is recommending.


Physan 20 is one of only a few substances that will completely wipe out black algae. You use it for sterilizing a system for a few hours, and then swapping out for a fresh reservoir. Hygrozyme can keep it at bay, but it can't totally fend it off. Same applies to H2O2, but it's less effective. It will kill beneficial organisms, but you really shouldn't be considering using Physan 20 unless you've exhausted all possible options. It does do the trick almost 100% percent of the time, though.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 20, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> That's a good price right there


Best price I found. They have good prices on a lot of their products.



NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, havent found them that cheap before *buys* + rep lt. dan


Thanks, I found them while searching for a good price on some CFL's. I've ordered around $600 in four different orders and they all shipped the next business day (Monday-Friday)
Cheers,

P.S. ymmv


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Their shipping prices seem really high $25.00 + for ground but I am thinking I made that up on the difference in the price of 2 pumps.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 20, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Their shipping prices seem really high $25.00 + for ground but I am thinking I made that up on the difference in the price of 2 pumps.


Yeah, their shipping price is a little higher................ On one of my orders, I added 100 sprayers and 100 neoprenes and the shipping price jumped up $250.....*WOW* hold up!
I emailed them and told them what happened..... They emailed back that the package wt. was set too high on those items, and a big thank you for the heads up.


----------



## muchogood (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone having probs with Stinkbuddies site?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 20, 2010)

supaleeb said:


> Physan 20 is one of only a few substances that will completely wipe out black algae. You use it for sterilizing a system for a few hours, and then swapping out for a fresh reservoir. Hygrozyme can keep it at bay, but it can't totally fend it off. Same applies to H2O2, but it's less effective. It will kill beneficial organisms, but you really shouldn't be considering using Physan 20 unless you've exhausted all possible options. It does do the trick almost 100% percent of the time, though.


I know that but the reason I responded the way I did is because I didn't recall anyone mentioning a black slime problem and the way the product was mentioned along with Hygrozyme, in a response about cycle timers, could have given a newb the wrong idea. IOW, it looked like the Physan 20 was a general recommendation rather than one to combat black slime.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Hey guys! I thought I would give you a preview of the new "How to Harvest a Pound Every Month" thread. I thought is was about time to upgrade the thread with my latest designs and changes.
> 
> I've been trying to develop my new systems to fit within State plant number limits. Most States have a limit of six mature plants. That's why I came out with the StinkBud Jr. unit. The SB Jr. is great but I wanted something even better. A lot of guys stick to soil or DWC because they can grow huge plants. This let's you maximize your harvest to plant ratio. All it takes to grow big plant is space and more veg time. Sounds easy but it's harder than you think.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im hoping to get some feedback on this venture good or bad.
> I want to utilize a grow tent and some extra equiptment i have laying around.
> I am building a wood frame to hold 4 posts in a V sog type clone grow x2, with a vertical light setup.
> The reservoirs will be 27 gallon strong boxes, i can fit 4 ,4in posts with a couple inches between posts comfortably.
> ...


I havent seen this dude update his journal in a minute, anyone??


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally read the thread in its entirety....**exhales**...took me close to a month of on/off reading.

I've learned a shitload, thanks Stink.


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 22, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


wow man, that's a sad story. Glad she has someone helping out tho.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is this the most epic thread on the forums?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 22, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Is this the most epic thread on the forums?


If you mean in size... No, there are much larger threads.


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 23, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies?
> 
> You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.
> 
> ...


I know this is wayyyyyy back in the beginning of the journal but I have to say I cannot agree more Stink. It is a mandatory thing to do that alot of folks overlook.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Dec 24, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> is this the most epic thread on the forums?





nlxsk1 said:


> if you mean in size... No, there are much larger threads.





trunkneck said:


> i know this is wayyyyyy back in the beginning of the journal but i have to say i cannot agree more stink. It is a mandatory thing to do that alot of folks overlook.


epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 24, 2010)

ifartsmoke said:


> epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't follow?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 24, 2010)

trunkneck said:


> I don't follow?


Hes reffering to this thread I do believe... See what he quoted?


----------



## ganjah shaman (Dec 24, 2010)

this is cool i run a simular system only in soil and my veg is 4 weeks instead of 3


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 24, 2010)

ganjah shaman said:


> this is cool i run a simular system only in soil and my veg is 4 weeks instead of 3


You run a similar system to stink's aero setup.. in soil..

I don't follow.


----------



## Tr1n1ty (Dec 26, 2010)

I started reading this thread late.. and slowly working my way through it. I love the setup, and definitely going to try it. I'm sorry if this is answered somewhere in this thread.. but gonna ask it anyway. In the beginning, you mention you take cuttings.. So how are you keeping your mothers? Is there a preferred way? Right now, I have 4 small females that I want to use for mothers.. They are in a tray at the moment, and I'm using the ebb & flow system.. I just don't think this would be a good thing for adult plants. Thoughts?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 26, 2010)

IIRC, There are no mothers...... all clones are taken from the plants that are in the veg cycle

Cheers,


----------



## EndlessGrowthEconomics (Dec 26, 2010)

let us be reminded of the 10th amendment... powers not *specifically granted* to the federal government are reserved for the states or the people (intentionally limited/small federal government)! so if the constitution doesn't specifically say they can do it- then they can't.
yet so many unconstitutional things we let the fed. gov get away with ... income tax on exhange of labor for pay(tax dollars don't even pay the interest to the commercial banks on the fiat money printed let alone pay for any gov. service), "drug war"/DEA, non-silver/gold backed money, "healthcare" now...

constitutional power structure we need to enforce is PEOPLE >LOCAL >STATE >federal


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 26, 2010)

Did someone get loss and post in the wrong forum


----------



## Tr1n1ty (Dec 26, 2010)

Lt. Dan said:


> IIRC, There are no mothers...... all clones are taken from the plants that are in the veg cycle
> 
> Cheers,


Wow.. ok, thanks for clearing that up! Now back to reading.


----------



## MisterCannabi (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Stinkbud have you ever grown Headband or Pineapple Express. These are the strains i am most interested in. Also where can i purchase the pumps and sprayers online


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 27, 2010)

MisterCannabi said:


> Also where can i purchase the pumps and sprayers online


www.google.com


----------



## Allglad (Dec 27, 2010)

Why do you make your rails so tall (my bad if I missed you answer already) StinkBud?


----------



## RevBillyB (Dec 27, 2010)

OK guys... I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks now and have committed to using this system. I'd also committed to reading the *entire* thread before posting any questions at the risk of asking any ?s that had been answered. As of this time, I am currently up to p. 390; now I have to break my promise with a request... For the love of God, could everyone take a one week hiatus and allow me to get through this? There are new pages being added quicker that I can digest the old info so I seem to be fighting a loosing battle! 

Thanks to Stink and all of the contributing stink buddies out there who are making this thread a must read for anyone wanting to utilize this proven aero/nft system.


----------



## powerslide (Dec 27, 2010)

RevBillyB said:


> OK guys... I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks now and have committed to using this system. I'd also committed to reading the *entire* thread before posting any questions at the risk of asking any ?s that had been answered. As of this time, I am currently up to p. 390; now I have to break my promise with a request... For the love of God, could everyone take a one week hiatus and allow me to get through this? There are new pages being added quicker that I can digest the old info so I seem to be fighting a loosing battle!
> 
> Thanks to Stink and all of the contributing stink buddies out there who are making this thread a must read for anyone wanting to utilize this proven aero/nft system.


stop reading if you made it that far. go to www.stinkbuddies.com has everything you need after reading that far


----------



## phxfire (Dec 27, 2010)

ifartsmoke said:


> epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I would not say this is a BIG thread... There is ALLLLOOOTTTT of Non sense on this thread which makes up for about 25% of thread if not more.... Like my post that has nothing to do with the thread...


----------



## ddayvault (Dec 28, 2010)

super areo


----------



## budman2014 (Dec 29, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> I never mist my cuttings. I just cut them and stick them in the cloner.
> 
> If you give them water they won't need to grow roots to get it.
> 
> ...



Mine wanted water !! so guess what they did


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone noticed how tight the 2" neoprene inserts hold the clone?


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 30, 2010)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> Has anyone noticed how tight the 2" neoprene inserts hold the clone?


Yes, it holds even the most tender of clones in place just fine


----------



## BurningLs (Jan 1, 2011)

how long do you leave your lights on for the cloning process. 18/6 or 24?


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 1, 2011)

BurningLs said:


> how long do you leave your lights on for the cloning process. 18/6 or 24?


18/6 or 24/0 works fine either way.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 2, 2011)

Stink,

Question:
You said : I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.

If your room is 100% sealed for CO2 purposes, then if you vent the room into the attic, doesnt that suck your CO2 out of the room as well? How do you overcome this obsticle to keep the CO2 levels up? Thanks alot.

Much Respect.

BigNoob


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow!! I have read over 200 pages and just can't wait any longer. I am thinking about using 2 tents with this Aero/NFT system in 1 and the clone/veg in the other tent.

I have never grown so any advice with a tent and this system is wanted. How tall from the ground (including res and pvc supports) is the top of the plant at harvest? The tent I am looking at is only 6'5" tall. I dont want to change the original setup any more then I have to but I thought I may have to to accommodate taller plants. I have plant restrictions also so I can only flower 9 at any one time for right now so I am having the flower unit as a 3 post 3 hole setup if I can.

How much room does each planet need in the flowering stage with this Aero/NFT setup?

Any advice on any of this is greatly appreciated. I was going to make a new thread more geared to growing with tents but since this system is the only one I will use I figured it would be ok.

Things that I am trying to accomplish...

Odor Control - Gotta have stealth
Budget - the least expensive solution that will last is what I am looking for

I figured the tents would be a good addition to trying to control odor?

Great info StinkBud! Did this ever get published?

Scott


----------



## coonword (Jan 2, 2011)

yes sir it made it to high times master grow guide 2010 pretty sweet write up for sure!! here a link that mite help with your odor problem not sure though you might be looking for something for a stronger smell but from the write up it seems to be pretty good one!! https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## WannaLookInMyBox (Jan 3, 2011)

yep, but hopefully they are good to thier word for once and just leave us the hell alone. Together we stand and votes still change laws.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 3, 2011)

Can stink or anyone help me out here. I am in process of building all of stinkbuds systems to specs. PLEASE HELP

Question:
You said : I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.

If your room is 100% sealed for CO2 purposes, then if you vent the room into the attic, doesnt that suck your CO2 out of the room as well? How do you overcome this obstacle to keep the CO2 levels up? Thanks alot.

Much Respect.

BigNoob


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 3, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> I have never grown so any advice with a tent and this system is wanted. How tall from the ground (including res and pvc supports) is the top of the plant at harvest? The tent I am looking at is only 6'5" tall. I dont want to change the original setup any more then I have to but I thought I may have to to accommodate taller plants. I have plant restrictions also so I can only flower 9 at any one time for right now so I am having the flower unit as a 3 post 3 hole setup if I can.
> 
> How much room does each planet need in the flowering stage with this Aero/NFT setup?


At 6.5', you'll be fine. I've got a similar setup and my light mover runs on a track back and forth. With the reflector and intellidrive motor, I'm sacrificing almost a foot of height. My reservoir and 6" tubes add about 2.5' leaving me at roughly 3.5' of workable growing height. I thought it wouldn't be enough height but, with the aid of super-cropping and the proper strains, you'll realize it's plenty.

As you may have seen from the first several posts from Stink, you'll notice that he has them spaced out at 7"x12". Still, others argue that it should be 10"x12" or even 12"x12". Whichever way you decide to go in your quest for perfection and efficiency, it will always trace its way back to the particular strain/s you're dealing with


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 3, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Can stink or anyone help me out here. I am in process of building all of stinkbuds systems to specs. PLEASE HELP
> 
> Question:
> You said : I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.
> ...


He only does that in an emergency IF it goes above 60% in RH. Which he say's rarely happens. And he has the CO2 automatically shut down when the exhaust fan comes on to relieve the high humidity.


----------



## 1906 (Jan 3, 2011)

my understanding is that using either a controller or timers when you need to vent you turn off you co2 and vent out the humidity. you do suck out your co2 along with the everything else but as soon as the vent van turns off you have the co2 recharge the space to proper levels which i believe is 1500. a controller will do this or you can do it with timers turning one on and the other off and then the co2 back on. with out a meter to measure co2 you need to calculate what your spaces needs - how much co2 at what rate of flow for how long to get your space to the right levels again. i had a website that has a good calulator for this but i can't seem to find it.

hope that helps - I am also new to this.

BigNoob[/QUOTE]



Alganj said:


> Can stink or anyone help me out here. I am in process of building all of stinkbuds systems to specs. PLEASE HELP
> 
> Question:
> You said : I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.
> ...


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 3, 2011)

CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics


----------



## 1906 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks stink and everyone else on here. newbie here and have built the first 2 stages. The cloner and veg. are working great - thanks again stink. I did change out the tubs to something a little bigger accommodating more plant stations with a little more space between them. Now I am building the flower station in a tent. what I would like to do is have 2 stations in tent with 8 ft fence posts instead of 4 ft like the plans. My question is will the 396 pumps be able to handle double the sprayers and pipe length. if not I could build 4 shorter stations running the other way in my tent but then there are 4 reservoirs instead of 2 to maintain. for me 2 cycles per 90 days is fine so I don't need any more than 2 reservoirs. If the 396 pump can&#8217;t do the job any recommendations on a different pump that could. Any help would be appreciated.


thanks


----------



## krizmac (Jan 3, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Stink,
> 
> Question:
> You said : I keep my humidity below 60% and have a 200 CFM fan that vents into the attic to keep humidity in check.
> ...




one of the best ways i have seen to keep a room cool while keeping your co2 inside, is to use cooltubes on your lights. this means that the ans aren't moving the c02 air in the grow room, only the heated ait in the lights. also, it is more cost-effective as you don't need as large of a fan. 

hope that helped a bit!


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 3, 2011)

1906 said:


> Thanks stink and everyone else on here. newbie here and have built the first 2 stages. The cloner and veg. are working great - thanks again stink. I did change out the tubs to something a little bigger accommodating more plant stations with a little more space between them. Now I am building the flower station in a tent. what I would like to do is have 2 stations in tent with 8 ft fence posts instead of 4 ft like the plans. My question is will the 396 pumps be able to handle double the sprayers and pipe length. if not I could build 4 shorter stations running the other way in my tent but then there are 4 reservoirs instead of 2 to maintain. for me 2 cycles per 90 days is fine so I don't need any more than 2 reservoirs. If the 396 pump cant do the job any recommendations on a different pump that could. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks


396gph x 2(twice the amount of sprayers) = 792gph

Get yourself a pump rated at 800gph or more and you should have no worries. Some will say that you need to keep heat build-up within the reservoir in check if you're going to increase the amount of gph. However, imo, a pump turning on for a minute or less every 5-10 minutes won't affect water temps dramatically. 

And if it's the size of the connectors that come with each pump that concerns you then just do what I do. I use 1/2" diameter hose to connect the sprayer piece apparatus to the tip of the water pump. It gives me more freedom to move things around this way

Here's an example


----------



## 1906 (Jan 3, 2011)

You know I'm running 18 sprayers in my veg unit off a 396 with out any problems but that's a far cry from 28. i just have several spare 396's laying around so i will try and see if one can handle it. I like your 1/2 hose connection by the way - like you say more flexibility.

Is it the number of sprayers that matter or the pipe length or both?


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd say the number of sprayers is more important than pipe length


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 4, 2011)

thegoodkelly said:


> I am noobier than most. This is my first post. Sorry that I didn't wait beyond page 14 all the way to page 800-something, in case you've answered this. I have SOME patience, just not THAT much. I am a girl with cancer and power tools scare me. I am sure I will take off a finger or something. I would love to build my own, but if it involves a swiftly moving sharp part, it is best that i don't attempt it. I have found homemade aero cloners for sale on eBay for under $30. Do you think I could start your system with something like that?
> 
> I'm on my first grow now, flowering stage of a DWC, bought 5 feminized seeds from Amsterdam. Looking good to my untrained eye. I will probably start a journal soon because most of my time is spent fixing my mistakes and I've taken copious notes.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly, if you are anywhere near the Phoenix AZ area, I can help you.
Robert in Arizona


----------



## jeeba (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all new to forum and growing in general,was wondering what increasing the net pot/size of post/pipe would do for me?Does a 2inch net pot yield more as opposed to 3.75?I read alot of this thread not all of it,but didnt see anything touching on this point.Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 7, 2011)

No difference


----------



## Alganj (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what temperature Stinkbud runs his cloner at? 
Im setting up my cloner and the night / day temps are 70 night- 80-84 during the day. Is that too hot? 80 seems like the max. Im thinking 75-80 max.....what do you all think?


----------



## budman2014 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Stink i have a question. can you leave your plants in darkness for more than 12 hrs if you needed to ? would that mess things up past the point of return? or just make the total time longer?


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
Have a question: I just started a Stinkbud-type cloner, and sprouted some seeds in it several days ago. The all popped and are growing quickly, but they appear to be developing too much stretch -- they are tall and thin. I have them about 10" under two 48" x 40 watt 6500 fluorescents, which, I believe, is about what Stickbud runs. Anybody know why this might be happening?
Thanx, Bob


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 9, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Hi,
> Have a question: I just started a Stinkbud-type cloner, and sprouted some seeds in it several days ago. The all popped and are growing quickly, but they appear to be developing too much stretch -- they are tall and thin. I have them about 10" under two 48" x 40 watt 6500 fluorescents, which, I believe, is about what Stickbud runs. Anybody know why this might be happening?
> Thanx, Bob


Depending on what kind of floros and strain. If you're using T8 bulbs, they need to be much closer than that. If they are T5 High Outputs then 10" is fine and could still get closer. If it's a Sativa dominant strain then there's nothing you can do about that. Well, you could LST, top, and/or supercrop


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi JimmyT,
Thanks for the help, Jimmy ...you kind of supported what I was thinking myself. I think the deal is that SB runs floros for clones, which don't need to grow more leaf, just roots. Seedlings, on the other hand, need both. I have switched to my 8x48 T5s w/ 6 bulbs at 6500 and 2 bulbs at 2700, and I'll see if that does the trick.
Thanks again, Bob


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi again,
It just occurred to me that I've maybe been making a mistake with my seedlings: , as per my understanding of the Stinkbud method, I started some seeds in rapid rooters set into 2" net pots w/ a 15 minute on/off pump schedule, but I put in Clonex ...should I be using the regular veg formula instead? The seedlings are about a week old at this point and look OK.
Thanx again in advance, Bob


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 9, 2011)

Just replace the water completely if you're ready to start vegging them and give them the proper nute formula. It should be very low considering young seedlings only need the bare minimum of nutrients. Work your way up as they get more vigorous


----------



## c. austin (Jan 10, 2011)

hey stinkbud-
any chance i could get you to build an aero setup for me??


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 10, 2011)

OK. Thanks again, Jimmy.
Bob


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Jan 10, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> My humidity stays between 40%-60% on average. I see it go lower when I run my A/C during the Summer and higher when it rains in the Winter.
> 
> Are your cuttings wilting? Like I say, I've never even had a cutting wilt.
> 
> You will sometimes see the lower older leaves die off but the top new growth should always look strong.


some of my leaves are curling up. is this normal?



ps sorry its sideways


----------



## skot57 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi im planning on setting up 2 stink jrs with 8 plants in each for flowering so I can have a perpetual harvest. I will have a separate veg/clone room. My question is my flower room will be about 5'by5'by6', and the system is about 2' what type of lighting would make the best use of the remaining 4' of space? Im thinking a 600w hps but what kind cooltube, air cooled reflector,etc??


----------



## sittin (Jan 12, 2011)

hey stinkbud what a great thread you have here, ive real to page 100. not only do you post the easiest to read well set out posts but everyone else on this thread seem to want to help just as much 
what page did you post the smaller versions? i read a few pages around 400 and saw people talking about it. 
im on alot of forums and have read to many post lol but this is by far the best thread i have ever read. thank you


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 12, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> 3) I take my cutting from my veg plants. This way I can run 10 different strains without having to keep 10 mother plants.


There are a ton of posts here 500+ pages of them, but this sentence of your main post really got me. Do you not have mothers? I can see how you can just take cuttings from your veg before you put it into flower and never actually need mother plants. If this is what you mean, and I'm not confused somehow I'd gladly appreciate more information on this technique. 

Do your cuttings slowly go bad genetically? How long can you keep cloning your cloned clones? I've never heard of this and searched google for weeks maybe months for an answer. what would you even call this? Re-cloning? motherless grow? clone-cloning? mom-cuttings? clone-veg-clone? Someone come up with a name for this please! Any and all info would be grand. If I get none, I may just do it myself.

I got it!!!! Infinite motherless re-cloning grow, or IMRC Grow, for short WOOT!


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 12, 2011)

tomatogrowop said:


> Do you not have mothers? I can see how you can just take cuttings from your veg before you put it into flower and never actually need mother plants. If this is what you mean, and I'm not confused somehow I'd gladly appreciate more information on this technique.


No mothers, that's correct 



tomatogrowop said:


> Do your cuttings slowly go bad genetically? How long can you keep cloning your cloned clones?


The cuttings should never go bad genetically. They will be as healthy and viable as the veg plant they were cut from. You should be able to keep cloning the cloned clones infinitely. I know people that have kept a strain alive for years through cloning this way. 



tomatogrowop said:


> I've never heard of this and searched google for weeks maybe months for an answer. what would you even call this? Re-cloning? motherless grow? clone-cloning? mom-cuttings? clone-veg-clone? Someone come up with a name for this please!


I'm drawing a blank on the name, and I feel like there's one already out there.

But this method is frequently used in perpetual grows, which may aid your research.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 12, 2011)

High all,
Anyone know why the new growth on my seedlings is purplish? I have an aero system a la stinkbud, and this is happening to several different strains. They look ok otherwise.
Thanks again, Bob


----------



## sittin (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone help me out, on what page the smaller versions of the cloner/veg/flower. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## smithmds (Jan 12, 2011)

sittin said:


> Anyone help me out, on what page the smaller versions of the cloner/veg/flower.
> Thanks everyone


Use the "Search Thread" button above, at the top of the threads on each page on the right side.


----------



## coonword (Jan 12, 2011)

tomatogrowop said:


> There are a ton of posts here 500+ pages of them, but this sentence of your main post really got me. Do you not have mothers? I can see how you can just take cuttings from your veg before you put it into flower and never actually need mother plants. If this is what you mean, and I'm not confused somehow I'd gladly appreciate more information on this technique.
> 
> Do your cuttings slowly go bad genetically? How long can you keep cloning your cloned clones? I've never heard of this and searched google for weeks maybe months for an answer. what would you even call this? Re-cloning? motherless grow? clone-cloning? mom-cuttings? clone-veg-clone? Someone come up with a name for this please! Any and all info would be grand. If I get none, I may just do it myself.
> 
> I got it!!!! Infinite motherless re-cloning grow, or IMRC Grow, for short WOOT!



hey buddy i dont know the name for this tech. but i do know that clone a clone and so on never screws up the genetics not saying it hasnt happen but if it does im sure its very rearely and depends on other things also causing it...look up some "clone only strains" they have strains that you can no longer get seeds for only a clone...hope that helped


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 14, 2011)

Will someone help me here. I have read this thread twice (I know I have seen it in here somewhere) and searched (used the search function) for answers but didn't find what I was looking for. I am looking for the temps and humidity for all stages of StinkBuds Aero/NFT setup. I would love to know what a good common ground would be for clone and veg together and then flowering/harvest.

I have 2 tents running this system. One tent has clone and veg and the other is going to run flower and drying. I know I will have to have the drying part dark right?

I know this has been answered already somewhere but I can not find it to save my buds. I am tired as hell so maybe I missed it. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciated it.

Will have some pics up soon after I have everything up and right...

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 14, 2011)

Petersonscott79- love the name bro! Cloner temps can be on the high side 81-83(clones like it warm) is good I've found humidity haven't played a factor. Veger, veg plants has a wider range 72-83 is fine, humdity 40-60%. Flower is where you need to show most of your concern 72-78 max humidty bout the same as veg but you might wanna drop it late in flower unless you have a mold resistant strain.

Sittin- page 75

Skot57- light is right! Id recommend 1000 watters(penetration). Get the best reflector you can afford really like my magnums xxxls. Only get a cooltube if your not able to keep your temps in check(but you'll have the temps in check anyway right?)Enviroment is key lights,ventilation,temps and ph are the upmost evrything else is secondary.

EVERYONE check out stinkbuddies.com, most friendly helpful place around and all these question and anything you can think of is there.

Peace and Good vibes!


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tiger Woods said:


> Petersonscott79- love the name bro! Cloner temps can be on the high side 81-83(clones like it warm) is good I've found humidity haven't played a factor. Veger, veg plants has a wider range 72-83 is fine, humdity 40-60%. Flower is where you need to show most of your concern 72-78 max humidty bout the same as veg but you might wanna drop it late in flower unless you have a mold resistant strain.
> 
> Sittin- page 75
> 
> ...


Hi Tiger, Thank you for the reply! I am in Michigan and I am running a heater right now just to keep it at 70 - 75. My humidity has been running 40% - 50%. I am running CFLs in the clone/veg tent right now. I will upgrade down the road but for now I am trying to keep energy bill down and thought that a MH would create to much heat in the tent. I only have the clone/veg tent up right now because the room is tight with the other tent setup and I wanted to have some work space to build the rest of the system. The tent is setup with an airbox and exhaust fan outside of the tent that is vented right back in the room. I did it this way to try to get the most out of my CO2 (which isn't here yet). Hopefully my odor will be in check with it setup that way. The tent has a bunch of lower vents so negative pressure is a bit tough just shy of taping all the vent flaps down.

Thanks again for the info. I was really worried about the humidity but after reading your post I should be ok. Temps should be a bit better after I get my other tent up and start running a 1000 HPS.

As far as strain, I am running L.A. Confidential for now. I will be going to the market soon to get some others though 

If you have any other advice about my setup please let me know. I am new and this is my first real grow.

Take Care,
petersonscott79


----------



## doug henderson (Jan 14, 2011)

Im a newbie here but not a newb to growing MJ. In the beginning of the thread stinkbud says he cuts clones from his veg plants so he can have different strains and not keep mothers. I was wondering how this is possible because it seems at some point you would need mothers to keep a strain going while others were being vegged and flowered. If anyone can explain this to me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 14, 2011)

LMAO at your fav post. I know im 3 years late but wow! LMAO my fav now too


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 14, 2011)

doug henderson said:


> Im a newbie here but not a newb to growing MJ. In the beginning of the thread stinkbud says he cuts clones from his veg plants so he can have different strains and not keep mothers. I was wondering how this is possible because it seems at some point you would need mothers to keep a strain going while others were being vegged and flowered. If anyone can explain this to me I would greatly appreciate it.


take cuttings from a strain before you bud, keeping at least one plant of the strain, make clones of that one before you bud it,repeat, repeat


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 14, 2011)

ya, what stink is talking about is having two rooms to start with. instead of keeping the same plant in your veg room for your mother plant you would take some of the smaller less developed site for clones. when you take those clones you put the "mothers" (the plants you just took clones from), into the flower room. then your clones stay in your veg room and become, well, essentailly they become yo0ur new mothers. so veg,take clones, veg the clones, flower the mothers, then take clones from the clones and flowers the clones you took clones from. lmao im drunk. hope that made sense.


----------



## doug henderson (Jan 15, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> ya, what stink is talking about is having two rooms to start with. instead of keeping the same plant in your veg room for your mother plant you would take some of the smaller less developed site for clones. when you take those clones you put the "mothers" (the plants you just took clones from), into the flower room. then your clones stay in your veg room and become, well, essentailly they become yo0ur new mothers. so veg,take clones, veg the clones, flower the mothers, then take clones from the clones and flowers the clones you took clones from. lmao im drunk. hope that made sense.


thanks for the reply but how could you use the method you just described and keep 10 different strains going.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 15, 2011)

well, like *klassifyme* said, but in other words. to have 10 strains you would have 10 plants. when your ready to flower take 5 or so clones from each of your plants. flower the mothers and keep the clones growing for the next round. make sense?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wanted to let anyone building this system know that they need to look at the specs of the rubbermaid unit and make sure the measurements are in line with the pvc measurements. I think rubbermaid has made the unit higher and thinner. I cut to specs and H frame is very very tight (wont sit properly). Everything still works great just a heads up.

The thing I am running into is PH inconsistencies. I will get it to 5.8 and next morning it is higher or lower again. I have already cleaned the unit with bleach and rinsed thoroughly. I also had to cut a bigger hole in the bottom veg unit top for the mist water to drain properly. The top was warped a bit and the water was building up. 

Another thing for any newb starting this system, be careful how much you clean around the 2" holes on the top. I used a dremel to sand and clean up the left over plastic left from drilling the 2" holes. Yeah, I made two of them a bit big... 

Off to check the PH again...

later


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 16, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> I wanted to let anyone building this system know that they need to look at the specs of the rubbermaid unit and make sure the measurements are in line with the pvc measurements. I think rubbermaid has made the unit higher and thinner. I cut to specs and H frame is very very tight (wont sit properly). Everything still works great just a heads up.
> 
> The thing I am running into is PH inconsistencies. I will get it to 5.8 and next morning it is higher or lower again. I have already cleaned the unit with bleach and rinsed thoroughly. I also had to cut a bigger hole in the bottom veg unit top for the mist water to drain properly. The top was warped a bit and the water was building up.
> 
> ...


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 16, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> petersonscott79 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to let anyone building this system know that they need to look at the specs of the rubbermaid unit and make sure the measurements are in line with the pvc measurements. I think rubbermaid has made the unit higher and thinner. I cut to specs and H frame is very very tight (wont sit properly). Everything still works great just a heads up.
> ...


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 17, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> RobertInAz said:
> 
> 
> > I usually just pour what I think will do the job into the top of the up/down bottle and then mix it with a paint stick and let pump run a cycle or two and then check it. The thing I do that I know I probably shouldn't is check the cloner with the same meter as the veg.
> ...


----------



## r1tony (Jan 17, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> Another thing to try re: PH is the brand -- I think I read in here somewhere that some of the various brands of PH up/down don't last very long, and that the Advanced brand was the best. I use GH and I have to check and adjust every day. I don't know what your white stuff is, but if it developed in one day I doubt of it's a disease or excess nutrient buildup. If your res water is getting too hot, it's often because the pump is heating it up -- are you on a 1/5 minute on/off schedule?


I use GH PH up and down.. stays right where its at when I set it..


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 17, 2011)

the ph swings in your rez are from living bacteria. if your rez temps are high then more microbial activity goes on. i use gh ph up/down and it stays set. actually at the moment my ph has been right on the money. try cleaning your rez next water change real good with bleach and getting the temp down to like 65 -68. i promise that it makes a big difference from 65 - 70's.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 17, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> the ph swings in your rez are from living bacteria. if your rez temps are high then more microbial activity goes on. i use gh ph up/down and it stays set. actually at the moment my ph has been right on the money. try cleaning your rez next water change real good with bleach and getting the temp down to like 65 -68. i promise that it makes a big difference from 65 - 70's.



Robert, I am on a 1/5 pump time. Andre, I know that my res temps have been terribly high. I'm talking almost up to 80 at one point. I am going to empty both the clone and the veg tonight bleach and refill. How do I clean the net pots and the plants of the bacteria? I will have to check to see what brand the PH is. I just bought and applied the Raid Earth Options. It says that it will take care of mites, thripes, fungus gnats among other things. 

I wish I had a better camera but will post the pics I have. I did not start with a fan in the tent but do have one now and my water temps are right around 70 or so. I had to bring the AC in the room to get that. The room temp is only about 70-74 now and the humidity has always been low. It was 30% when I checked this morning.

I really hope that after the cleaning things go to normal. I have spent a shitload of money on this Aero/NFT setup thinking that it was going to be a good system to start my first grow with but not sure now. I have had to adjust the PH multiple times a day and now that I am seeing the white gritty stuff on the clones, I am worried!

Thanks again for the help and please if you have any other suggestions or advice, I AM ALL EARS!

The first and second pic is of Headband that has yellowing leaves. It is blotchy and just starting. The 7th pic is new to veg and has light patches of green appearing on the leaves. They are dark green and have lighter green coming from the middle of the leaf. Just two days ago all of these were perky and looked to be doing good. Now they are appearing limp and in trouble. 

I also included the AirBox and fan I am using. I smoked in the tent the other night to see if odor would be a problem and when my wife came up she could not smell anything, even inside the room with the tent so that was a good thing.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 17, 2011)

usually nft is not the first choice of beginners. hydroponics is for people who have the time to constantly check on their crops,(i sometimes hang out with em twice a day), or its for people with money to spend on atmosphere controllers. a total hydro controller can cost upwards of 400 dollars. but it will automatically adjust and monitor everything in a growroom. 
My advice to you is to buy an ec/ppm meter, single greatest purchase i ever made. look on amazon for a cheap one. i got a blue cheap one. like 30 bucks after shipping and handling. 
Second bit of advice, take it from me, i lived in vegas and had a dwc going. worst idea ever. your rez temps are the most important thing when you have no growing medium(such as nft). 
now i have my rez at 65 and i went 4 weeks without changing my rez at all. i dont get algae at all. i have my rez buried in the ground of my basement though. 
  :0


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 17, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> usually nft is not the first choice of beginners. hydroponics is for people who have the time to constantly check on their crops,(i sometimes hang out with em twice a day), or its for people with money to spend on atmosphere controllers. a total hydro controller can cost upwards of 400 dollars. but it will automatically adjust and monitor everything in a growroom.
> My advice to you is to buy an ec/ppm meter, single greatest purchase i ever made. look on amazon for a cheap one. i got a blue cheap one. like 30 bucks after shipping and handling.
> Second bit of advice, take it from me, i lived in vegas and had a dwc going. worst idea ever. your rez temps are the most important thing when you have no growing medium(such as nft).
> now i have my rez at 65 and i went 4 weeks without changing my rez at all. i dont get algae at all. i have my rez buried in the ground of my basement though.
> View attachment 1387994 :0


Oh man that would be sweet! I have looked at water chillers and they are just to much money! I do have an EC meter and a TDS meter on the way. I cleaned both the clone and veg rez today with bleach so hopefully it will get back to normal. I bought a dozen of these ice packs that can be refroze and will start testing them tonight. I went with Aero/NFT because I don't have access to places that I can dispose of soil without drawing attention. There has to be a chiller that will work that doesn't cost $300 or maybe a chemical that will kill the bacteria that grows when the temp is to high???

I don't know, I am so discouraged right now...

I did also put the fan pointed right towards the rez and also running the room at 70F to help keep the rez temps down. Does anyone think that will hurt or stunt the plants? I know that 75-80 would be more ideal but can I get away with 70?

Well, I know the plants have had a tough day so I'm gonna let them be for tonight and check them in the morning.

Thanks again for all the insight andrewcovetsall!

Oh yea BTW I use GH PH also.


----------



## sittin (Jan 19, 2011)

silly question but i couldnt find the answer anywhere, do you just put the bottem of the clone threw one of the little holes in the bottem of the netpot? and thats what holds it up?
also my netpots dont have covers on the top, do you just make your own out of something that light cant get threw?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 19, 2011)

neoprene collars hold the clone. but yes you said it.


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 19, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> How do I clean the net pots and the plants of the bacteria? I will have to check to see what brand the PH is.


I put the pots and covers in the dishwasher (or washing machine). Just don't let them touch the heating element or they will likely melt. I sterilize plant roots with a strong H2O2 bath, sometime with Physan 20 as well.



petersonscott79 said:


> Thanks again for the help and please if you have any other suggestions or advice, I AM ALL EARS!


Have you put any thoughts into beneficial bacteria? If you can't keep your rez temps down, you could give it a shot. Here's the thread I used to get started on beneficials:

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html

Works REALLY, REALLY well.


----------



## sittin (Jan 19, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> neoprene collars hold the clone. but yes you said it.


thanks mate, another question in the flowering unit do all the roots sit along the bottem of the pcv fence post? i thought the idea was to have them hanging to let them breath as much as they can


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 19, 2011)

the roots grow, where there is flow.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 20, 2011)

sittin said:


> thanks mate, another question in the flowering unit do all the roots sit along the bottem of the pcv fence post? i thought the idea was to have them hanging to let them breath as much as they can


The cloner and veg'er are aero while the flowering unit is NFT/aero hybrid. So yes, the plants do sit at the bottom of the fence post, all the roots grow together to become a big "mat". This is why if you have to pull a male or hermie, you have to pull all plants in that fence post.


----------



## sittin (Jan 20, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> The cloner and veg'er are aero while the flowering unit is NFT/aero hybrid. So yes, the plants do sit at the bottom of the fence post, all the roots grow together to become a big "mat". This is why if you have to pull a male or hermie, you have to pull all plants in that fence post.


thanks buddy, im just going to copy everything haha. seeing how well its worked for everyone. everyone found this to be the best veggy system?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, rez temps have gotten the best of me. I had to chuck 4 clones and my 2 babies in the veg are looking rough. 

I am getting ready to insulate the rez with foamular insulation and curious the best route. I am going to use the black liners for the rez like SB does so would the insulation be better on the inside or outside of the rez? Also, the insulation is going to block the chilling effects that my fans have right?


----------



## muchogood (Jan 22, 2011)

supaleeb said:


> Have you put any thoughts into beneficial bacteria? If you can't keep your rez temps down, you could give it a shot. Here's the thread I used to get started on beneficials:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html
> 
> Works REALLY, REALLY well.


Just curios, have you used it in the Stink system?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am waiting for the products to get here early next week. I did insulate the outside of the rez with reflectex (sp) and start using black garbage bags inside the rez to help with light control and cleanup and that has helped stabilize the temps some and the ph but I am running the room temp at 68-70F. With that room temp, I am seeing 68-70F rez temps and that was without the fan blowing directly on them. I did turn the fan so now it points right at the clone unit so hopefully that helps too.

I would like to run the temp in the room at 75-80 since I am running CO2 and would get some great growth but I just don't see how I could do that and keep the rez temps down. I guess we will see how the beneficial tea works out.

I just hope I can use the tea with this setup with no problems.


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 22, 2011)

muchogood said:


> Just curios, have you used it in the Stink system?


Yeah, I'm using it right now in my cloner/veg systems. Keeps algae at bay and allows me to run higher temps. I don't use Stink's suggested nutes anymore, which some of them, like LQ, really fueled the algae and made it nearly impossible to control anything in the rez.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 23, 2011)

Supaleeb, were you running the tea in with the Botanicare that Stink uses or did you already stop using those nutes by the time you used the tea?

How is everyone keeping the lights out of the flowering rez? Where the fence post drain back into the rez, it is cut to let the water in and the light comes in to...

I wanted to also give an update on my rez temps. I have insulated the rez on the sides and the bottom with that reflective bubble wrap insulation from home depot and have had much more success controlling the temps! The temps were staying below 70F with the room temp at about 70. Today I started creeping the temps back up in the room to 75. It took a couple hours for the rez temps to get to about 71F so I put in a 2 liter with water frozen in the rez and it went down to below 58F and kept under my 70F threshold all day with the room temp at 75F.

I know that low water temps are bad too but we would want the lower temps compared to the bacteria growing and throwing everything off right?

With the insulated rez at least I am making some headway. If anyone has any comments or suggestions about the low water temps and its effects plz let me know. I will try to keep updated.


----------



## muchogood (Jan 24, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> How is everyone keeping the lights out of the flowering rez? Where the fence post drain back into the rez, it is cut to let the water in and the light comes in to...
> 
> I wanted to also give an update on my rez temps. I have insulated the rez on the sides and the bottom with that reflective bubble wrap insulation from home depot and have had much more success controlling the temps! The temps were staying below 70F with the room temp at about 70. Today I started creeping the temps back up in the room to 75. It took a couple hours for the rez temps to get to about 71F so I put in a 2 liter with water frozen in the rez and it went down to below 58F and kept under my 70F threshold all day with the room temp at 75F.
> 
> ...


 I don't bother covering the little amount of light at the post drain, You could just cover it with reflectix. 

Correct cool is better than warm, but you can still get Brown slime at cool temps.
I run Co2 @ 84F. My rez are coleman 30 gal ice chests that are " supposed to " keep Ice for 5 days. I use 1 gallon frozen milk jugs for ice to kool my rez', my res will be at 64F +/- at lights on and if I don't ice the rez it will be at 74F +/- by lites off. 

I experimented with an outdoor rez this winter. Minimum temp was 52F in that rez, had a slight N lockout, and when the temp got around 60, all was well. That rez now runs up around 70 as the outside temps are warming up to high 60's so I am beginning to Ice it. 
I believe the temp rise is primarily coming from the residual temp of the posts, I am going to pick up some reflectix next time I go to the HD and insulate the posts.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 25, 2011)

I have pretty much copied Stink's entire setup and I don't monitor my res temps. You guys are making me think I should tho.


----------



## muchogood (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, the temps need to be <72 I'm told.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't had a problem yet but I know *prevention* is the key, so I will have to get some thermometers for my res'es soon. You guys do clean your systems every 3 weeks right?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been cleaning mine every week. I just cleaned everything again tonight and added Hygrozyme (sp). Hopefully things stabilize now and I get some clones a rootin!


----------



## downtimej (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice thread, but ive found that using DWC, aero, or nft will yield a#/ 1000w hps regardless of the # of plants. Be it 4 or 14, and if you use say a 14 pot turbo garden as a DWC system instead of ebb and flow like it was designed, ( dont use a timer and let it cyle constantly and add aerator blocks to your top tray to inhibit root rot.) you can run 4 systems in an 8' x 16' room with 4 1000w hps and harvest a # every 2 weeks! Probably the most efficient way to SOG or SCROG that ive found. Truly going superman!!!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 26, 2011)

ive never "cleaned" my rez. ive only had one episode of algae breaking out. and that was cuz i left the lid off of it. my rez stays 68 -65 ALL the time. its a 20 gallon rez and every sunday i will take 5 gallons out. but everyday i top it up and make sure its full and check the ph and ppm. everyday. its always good so not much else. i bought the milwaukee ph600 meter. the yellow and black one. you gotta keep the meter in water so the probe dont dry out, but its so much more damn easy than those little drops and bullshit. o, i bought clearex... used it yesterday. dont know exactly why sugar is good to flush your plants with. but whatever ill roll with it.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Andrew,
Are you using a 1 minute on 4 minutes off pump schedule? What are your room temps?
Thanx, Bob


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 26, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> Supaleeb, were you running the tea in with the Botanicare that Stink uses or did you already stop using those nutes by the time you used the tea?


No, sorry. I had stopped using botanicare nutes by the time I got to using the tea. I do have some still lying around, though, that I need to use up. If I ever get around to trying them out with the tea, I'll post here.



petersonscott79 said:


> How is everyone keeping the lights out of the flowering rez? Where the fence post drain back into the rez, it is cut to let the water in and the light comes in to...


Black trash bags work fine for me.



petersonscott79 said:


> With the insulated rez at least I am making some headway. If anyone has any comments or suggestions about the low water temps and its effects plz let me know. I will try to keep updated.


In the winter, which is the only time I have low temp issues, I have a 50w aquarium heater in each of my rez's, except in my flower room, where it's unnecessary. I keep my veg unit at 70, and I've been keeping my cloner at 74 lately. They're quite efficient.


----------



## coonword (Jan 27, 2011)

i have a question when adding water, making ph and ppm adjustments do you turn the pump(s) off or do you make adjustments in the 4 minute window your left with??


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 27, 2011)

nah. im doing a slightly different setup than this. i was just giving some help on reservoirs. my room temp is 75 lights on, 70 lights off


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 28, 2011)

For those that use Stinkbud's recommended nutes (Botanicare), do any of your ladies suffer from too much N?


----------



## muchogood (Jan 28, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> For those that use Stinkbud's recommended nutes (Botanicare), do any of your ladies suffer from too much N?


 I use Botanicare only, but I don't run my ppm over 1000 @ .7 conversion. No problem at all with N.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 30, 2011)

Stinks seemed like high ppm levels to me also. 

What I noticed though is all nutes have different ppm even if you follow the manufactured recommendations .

You might mix a batch of nutes for two different brands, mixing according to the 2 week of vegetation according to the manufacturer, and one might be 1600ppm and the other might be 700ppm.

LVs----- are you starting your plants off in veg at 1500 like stink says to do? Are you experiencing any problems with this level?

I would like to know your experience bc I just bough the line stink recommends and would like to learn from others..

Thanks a lot... Have a hazy day fellas.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I hate to admit this, but I don't have a ppm meter. I used Stinkbuds recommended mixture initially (which is pretty much the same as Botanicare's feeding schedule btw), then half'ed it the next time around for testing purposes. It didn't make a difference.

I'm about 90% sure the problem *isn't* my nutes anyway, I just thought I'd double check with those that use Botanicare's nutes to cover the other 10% doubt. It's extremely dry in my room to the point where my humidity gauge won't even read, and I think I'm using waaaay too cold of water when I refil the rez's (I use coldest it can go). Then my pH rises along with the temperature of the rez. Also, my room drops to 62F at night now which isn't helping either. Just a bunch a small issues compounding into a bigger problem.


----------



## Alganj (Feb 1, 2011)

LVs,

Dude.... you dont want to freeze your roots with cold water. I understand you want it chilled, but unless you have a chiller , its gonna stay a few degrees cooler than your growroom bro.

Let that water come to terms with the atmospheric temp and I wouldnt let it get any colder at night than 65. My room was getting pretty cold too and I had to change the light cycle so I made sure my light was on during the COLDEST 18 hours of the day, YA DIG.....

I dont use botanicare, but will b the next round.

It might b different with organic nutes, but I might mix 1500 ppm today and tomorrow it will be 1800 ppm and it changes all by itself.

You are treading in risky water dude.. get that METER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and then get a humidifier ASAP


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey, something is giving me some trouble and i didn't want to post my question anywhere els because it has to do with this system. i see during flower stink runs some of his strains well over 2000 ppm, i just bought a bluelab combo meter and it says that it reads only up to 1990 ppm. will this meter just read up to 1990 ppm or am i missing something?


----------



## Alganj (Feb 6, 2011)

does it say x 10 anywhere when you max it out? mine goes up to 999 then hits 100 and says x10


----------



## muchogood (Feb 6, 2011)

You do not need high ppm to get good results. We on Stinkbuddies can prove it. Join our forum and it will all become clear to you! lilbonger
gangly, I run the Bluelab combo too, never been over 800 with it.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 6, 2011)

I am going to do a stinkbud system up against a undercurrent system in a month or so, if anyone is interested. 
@stinkbud, thanks for going out of your way to help your fellow man with an inexpensive system, best wishes.


----------



## Zigs (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey stinkbud i was wondering if you could answer two small questions for me. I was wondering what the hole looks like connecting the two containers in your veg system. Theres a hole through the top of the res container and through the bottom of the top container to run the water from the res to the sprayers and to let the water circulate back into the res. How do the two containers seal? Or do they? How do you keep water from leaking out between the two? How big is the hole?

Also, (noob question) I plan on using a larger, somewhat modified version of your dual chamber aero veg system to veg and flower. Should I run my sprayers 24hrs during flower, or should I only run them when the light is on?

Thank you and thank you.


----------



## Zigs (Feb 8, 2011)

ganglyguy420 said:


> hey, something is giving me some trouble and i didn't want to post my question anywhere els because it has to do with this system. i see during flower stink runs some of his strains well over 2000 ppm, i just bought a bluelab combo meter and it says that it reads only up to 1990 ppm. will this meter just read up to 1990 ppm or am i missing something?


Different ppm meters use different conversion factors to calculate ppm from the EC value. EC on any meter will be the same, but some use a .5 or .7 conversion factor. To figure it out, mix a nutrient solution that will read 1 (or 1000) for EC. Then switch your meter to ppm and it will either say 500 or 700. 500 means theres a .5 conversion factor and 700 means the meter uses a .7 conversion factor. Be careful when reading any ppm value anywhere. The person listing the ppm value could be using a meter with a different conversion factor than you. I have no experience with the Bluelab meters but it sounds like it prolly uses a .5 conversion factor. I think Stinkbud is using a meter with a .7 conversion factor. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think the conversion factor must be the 'problem' with your readings.

Edit: a bit more on ppm

What's the difference? The ppm 500 scale is based on measuring the KCl or potassium chloride content of a solution and is also referred to as TDS - total dissolved solids. The ppm 700 is based on measuring the NaCl or sodium chloride content of a solution. Individual nutrient ions have different electrical effects! 

2.4EC x 500 = 1200ppm (500 scale) or 1200ppm / 500 = 2.4EC

2.4EC x 700 = 1680ppm (700 scale) or 1680ppm / 700 = 2.4EC


----------



## RobertInAz (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi All,
Well, I've searched this thread and the rest of the site and still am confused about Hygrozyme. Is it the same as Liquid Karma? Is it OK to use with Botanicare nutes? I'm running an SB type system w/ Vanilla Kush, Blueberry, Mekong High, White Widow, Orange Bud, Skunk #11, and the Ultimate.
Thanks again,
Robert in Arizona


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 9, 2011)

im running a jr and it only has a couple changes to sbs original design. have been following the ph n tds outlined. started @ 700ppm then within a week had them @1500 in veg. unbelevable growth! i have only had to lower ph 1 time in two weeks. i check on the girls every morning before leaving for work just to make sure. check ppm n ph every other day. seems to me its almost on cruise controll. i keep reading how others are having all these problems, glad im not experiencing them.
the only changes i made was using an ice chest for the res and a different way to return nutes to res in a 2in pvc flex pipe. keeps nutes cool and no light gets to nutes


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick question If the plants stay in the cloner for 3 weeks and then in veg for 3 weeks followed by flowering for 9 weeks wont the plants in veg be ready to move to flowering before the flowering plants are ready to be harvested?


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 12, 2011)

ldachosenonel said:


> Quick question If the plants stay in the cloner for 3 weeks and then in veg for 3 weeks followed by flowering for 9 weeks wont the plants in veg be ready to move to flowering before the flowering plants are ready to be harvested?


Not with three flowering stages. Or, three lights for flowering, each 3 weeks apart.


----------



## micmart3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread changed my life!!!
Made me recognize my true calling and pursue it!
Cant thank you enough Stink!


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure Shot said:


> Not with three flowering stages. Or, three lights for flowering, each 3 weeks apart.


Huh? I know he only uses 3 Aero systems


----------



## RobertInAz (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't seem to find where it is, but I think I read that SB runs his veg formula for a week or so after switching to 12/12, and then changes to the bloom formula ...is that right?
Thanx, Robert


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 13, 2011)

ldachosenonel said:


> Huh? I know he only uses 3 Aero systems


 He uses 5 aero systems. 1 for clones, 1 for veg, 3 for flower.


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 13, 2011)

I just realized it, once I re-read over all of it again. My Mistake


----------



## georgeforeman (Feb 15, 2011)

what is the ppm of clonex with water supposed to be in the cloner? I am using 0 ppm RO water.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 17, 2011)

had to back my tds down to 1100, seems like this is where these ladies like it, other than that im still on cruse controll. anyone else tried gdp on this system? what was your experience with ppms.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Feb 17, 2011)

bump just to say i was part of the worlds longest unreadable thread.


----------



## coonword (Feb 18, 2011)

im having trouble finding rubbermaid 18 gal totes anyone else having the same problem?!?!? whats the solution?


----------



## muchogood (Feb 18, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Hi All,
> Well, I've searched this thread and the rest of the site and still am confused about Hygrozyme. Is it the same as Liquid Karma? Is it OK to use with Botanicare nutes? I'm running an SB type system w/ Vanilla Kush, Blueberry, Mekong High, White Widow, Orange Bud, Skunk #11, and the Ultimate.
> Thanks again,
> Robert in Arizona



No, not the same as LK, Yes you can use it with Botanicare nutes.



RobertInAz said:


> I can't seem to find where it is, but I think I read that SB runs his veg formula for a week or so after switching to 12/12, and then changes to the bloom formula ...is that right?
> Thanx, Robert


Over on the Stinkbuddies Forum we ( some ) are using a veg/flo formula ( SS Nute schedule ) for the first 2 weeks. It is producing outstanding results.
If you are into the SB system come join us over there.
lilbonger


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 20, 2011)

coonword said:


> im having trouble finding rubbermaid 18 gal totes anyone else having the same problem?!?!? whats the solution?


Not just Rubbermaid, but their Roughneck line. I've had luck at Lowes and Walmart, plus I've ordered some online from Betty Mills too.


----------



## adamhew77 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stink you have made it easy a caveman can do it. Thanks. I too am a medical marijuana grower..on my 1st grow...the quality has to be there since I want to help supply a collective I am a member of. I had the exact same idea but seeing it laid out in such simplicity it takes away all my doubts. Hey man I know a saint when I see one Thanks again man


----------



## Allupinurmom (Feb 20, 2011)

Your roots in that couple of pics don't look very healthy, there might be a root rot problem.


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 24, 2011)

Allupinurmom said:


> Your roots in that couple of pics don't look very healthy, there might be a root rot problem.


Haha, ahhh you're funny. That was good, I needed that, thank you!


----------



## blackkedout (Feb 28, 2011)

DrunkMonkey said:


> Just topped my plants for the first time....these plants are about 4 weeks into Veg (all from seed).
> 
> I clipped the very top of the stem, right above the most recent pair of branches
> 
> ...


 hey man can i ask what strain that is im pretty sure im growing the same one, im under the influence its sharks breath?


----------



## Ghettoman (Feb 28, 2011)

I have some fogponics growing and with the no medium just AIR roots is something I had questions on. I have some plants already rooted in rapid rooters, in a 2x4 rubbermaid bin. i got 15 plants going and i have not put any medium such as hydrotone, perlite. is this ok?????????? ps everything is looking good so far day 16


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok so there are way too many pages to read through all of this i got through 20 and im just gonna ask sorry for repeating if i am. how many plants are you flowering at a time for that yield? awesome thread. almost makes me wanna start an aero grow project lol thanks for this one stinkbud


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

IIRC,
14 plants per flower unit times 3 flower units equals 42 plants in flower (unit 1, week 1-3 ; unit 2, week 4-6; unit 3, week 7-9)


----------



## dafoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone done LED's on this setup before?


----------



## weedwackersincere (Mar 6, 2011)

what strain is that?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2011)

dafoo said:


> Has anyone done LED's on this setup before?


just got myself a blackstar 240 for veg and i love it so much ive got another coming :>
ive always been of the opinion that more is better when it comes to light. so on that note i would say it could take 3 of the 240s to equal one 400 watt mh as far as coverage and more importantly penetration. i think i should note that i use the low output t5's for veg until my girls get around 8inches then i put them under my hid/now led. i hope to eliminate my hid in veg entirely eventually. remember when buying an led that the advertised wattage is probably around double of what it actually pulls example:
my blackstar 240 only draws around 140 watts @less than 2 amps 
hope this helps 
ps this stinkbud system really is the shit you will see phenomenal growth if this is what you decide to use


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 9, 2011)

ldachosenonel said:


> Quick question If the plants stay in the cloner for 3 weeks and then in veg for 3 weeks followed by flowering for 9 weeks wont the plants in veg be ready to move to flowering before the flowering plants are ready to be harvested?


Yep, that's why before long you will have clones coming out your ass. Don't forget to "Spread the Love" with all the extra clones.
View attachment 1483811
StinkBud


----------



## solarphlare (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my god it&#8217;s the man himself stink First off I would like to say thank you so much stink for everything. I am a thirty one year old male and have been suffering for over ten years now. I have picked up the high times master growers guide 2010 and I stumbled across your article of the stink bud Jr. I am currently on page 579 of this thread and have been diligently reading everyday at every opportunity that I get. You have inspired me to grow both medicine and to become a better person meaning ever since reading this article your attitude and patience has made me better myself I find myself reaching in and give homeless people my last dollar and for me that&#8217;s big seeing how the state of California only give me $190 a month which isn&#8217;t jack. That&#8217;s why I am going to build this system. My two friends and I are going to all help each other, I am going to build the stink bud jr and buy all the lights and everything needed and they will purchase all the nutes, working together inspired by you.

Trying to space this so it doesn't seem to long there are so many people to thank dirthawker the first on ur system inspired me in so many ways Andy man the electrician/ plumber, Remember Zoey the soccer mom dude she rocks, Sog, Repvip the LED king, Shrike pdf the forum and I can go on, I feel at home and feel as if I have know you all for my entire life because of how cool you guys are, I can go on and on and still have so much to say but stink I bow down to you for being the most humbling gracious and respectable person in the world and believe me I have been around and meet so many people Thank you so much and the fact of the matter that you are still on here answering questions blows my mind.

my questions to you stink is that in the high times magazine for the stink bud jr. you say to use an 18 gal Rubbermaid ruff neck container but in this tread your using a 10 gal container for your stink bud jr. and if so how many gallons of water do you use if in fact it is a ten gallon container also in the HT mag your nutrients for veg and flower are as follows 
250ml cal mag plus
175ml Liquid karma
550ml Pure blend pro

Then for flowering its
250ml cal mag plus
175ml Liquid karma 
550ml Pure blend pro bloom
175ml sweet 
 The reason I ask is because it&#8217;s way different
I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
*
Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula
Stink thank you and I mean that from the bottom of my heart I really do ask the god lord to bless you for the wonderful things that you have done to help so many
Well the ones who are doing it for the better of people and not for the money. This sucks because I have been reading this tread for over three months and have registered at stinkbuddies.com that&#8217;s where I heard about this tread and want to sak so much but for now thank you King Stink.


----------



## StickyScissors (Mar 9, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


 Just thinking....wouldnt the co2 drop into your house if you vent it to the attic (humidity control). I understand co2 "falls". eh?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2011)

stink you are a legend i will admit i only made it through the first 500 pages of this amazing thread before i gave up.and skipped to the end.
took me almost three weeks reading every spare minute i had. i dont regret one second of it i learned a-lot and am currently more than happy with my results w/the stinkbud original system.
thanks a million stink
joe


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 10, 2011)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.




* i hate negative nancy [email protected]#$%as like you.. why even SAY that? you think we all have not assessed the risk/rewards of this endevour? im reading this 3 years later but it still pisses me off that comments like yours are not removed from constructive threads like this one. *​


----------



## tycobb48 (Mar 10, 2011)

sladeofdark said:


> * i hate negative nancy [email protected]#$%as like you.. why even SAY that? you think we all have not assessed the risk/rewards of this endevour? im reading this 3 years later but it still pisses me off that comments like yours are not removed from constructive threads like this one. *​


What he said.


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 11, 2011)

I just ordered 2 18gallon 2 14 gallon and 2 31 gallon Ruffnecks in the dark blue color!


----------



## luckydog82 (Mar 11, 2011)

you moving house ? lol


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Mar 12, 2011)

Al, What RH is your room set at? I just got a bomb ass humidifier and was curious what you'd set it at. The room is 17x7x6.


----------



## wallSHIT (Mar 14, 2011)

Are there any detailed instructions for the aerocloner in this thread? There is no way i can look through 229 pages to find them


----------



## muchogood (Mar 14, 2011)

wallSHIT said:


> Are there any detailed instructions for the aerocloner in this thread? There is no way i can look through 229 pages to find them


A summary on Page 75


----------



## r1tony (Mar 14, 2011)

Well been using this as my main method past two grows.. one complete and other on its way. Love it, very easy. Use a modified nutrient solution as this one was a bit strong for me and caused a lot of salt build-up. I can post it if anyone cares but other then that I love this method all three Clone/seedlings, veg and flower are all stinkbuddies.


----------



## wallSHIT (Mar 15, 2011)

What sort of timer was being used to achieve 1 min ON 5 min OFF? Sifted through my digital timer box and can seem to find anything that would support that type of setup.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 15, 2011)

wallSHIT said:


> What sort of timer was being used to achieve 1 min ON 5 min OFF? Sifted through my digital timer box and can seem to find anything that would support that type of setup.


 http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/timers/artdne-adjustable-cycle-timer.html


----------



## Holla Man 219 (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^^I was just wondering what kind of timer to use, thanks.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 18, 2011)

nft-1 preset recycle timer bout 60 buks on epay
btw the growth in this system is INCREDIBLE i love it fukin love it but be sure to keep a close eye on your res. temps ima try dyna-gro instead of the botanicare blends when i run out of nutes. just so i can use h2o2 to help control algae.
good luck


----------



## Lonney (Mar 18, 2011)

Where to you buy a timer that you can cyle the 1 min on and 5min off?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 18, 2011)

Post #9150 of this thread 
OR
http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/timers/artdne-adjustable-cycle-timer.html


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 18, 2011)

The above is an adjustable timer, and here is a non-adjustable timer preset to 1 min ON, 4 min OFF
http://www.greners.com/meters-timers/timers/timers-cycle/cap-nft-1-non-adjustable-recycling-timer.html


----------



## petersonscott79 (Mar 22, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Well been using this as my main method past two grows.. one complete and other on its way. Love it, very easy. Use a modified nutrient solution as this one was a bit strong for me and caused a lot of salt build-up. I can post it if anyone cares but other then that I love this method all three Clone/seedlings, veg and flower are all stinkbuddies.


What mix do you use? I use the same mix as SB and also have huge salt buildups. I have only flushed once but everything seems to be rockin.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is everyone running Stinkbuds nut regimine? If so how is it going and have you ever thought about adding Botanicare's Hydroplex Bloom Maximizer? I am in debate about switching my nut's but the store I shop at only has half of the product's I use and so I end having to order the other half. So now I am thinking about changing over.


----------



## Alleykat (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got my medical have fibro 2 neck surgery and back. I have 4 plants I bought I have had them a month in soil they seem to be ok I want to grow with your system but have become overwhelmed with co2 and mixes .
Also I want a clone of my plants . So do I just cut and wrap in wet towels till they root. and is there a time when it is to early to cut clones?
From very small starts how long till harvest? Ihave them 18/6 light dark . 

Can you just come to my house and build it all for me lol ugggggg

P.s love your threads have learned a lot!


----------



## drekoushranada (Mar 24, 2011)

joe macclennan said:


> nft-1 preset recycle timer bout 60 buks on epay
> btw the growth in this system is INCREDIBLE i love it fukin love it but be sure to keep a close eye on your res. temps ima try dyna-gro instead of the botanicare blends when i run out of nutes. just so i can use h2o2 to help control algae.
> good luck


I am going to try dyna-gro as well. What kind of dosing will you be doing with this system?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2011)

ill prob. stick w/900 veg.1100-1300 bloom. this is what i used to run in flood and drain.


----------



## flyingsteve (Mar 25, 2011)

Stinkbud, Hi! I on the pictures in the first page of this thread that you used 2" net pots. Where did you get those covers that snap around the top of the pot? It looks like the tiny hole also helps to support the stem, am I correct on that observation? Where did you get the covers? I've looked on hydroponic sites and only see the net pots, not the covers. Also, do you stay with the 2" net pots the entire time? I'd assume so, because once those roots grow out of the clippings I don't see how you'd be able to change pots. A 2" net pot is sufficient for larger plants as long as you don't use a medium, like clay balls or river rocks?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 25, 2011)

They are easy cloner neoprenes............IIRC


----------



## pot smoker (Mar 26, 2011)

no, the same. The'll be the same as the parent plant unless eviromental factors or shock slows them. But Thay should be pretty close.


----------



## drekoushranada (Mar 27, 2011)

So what is the best way to start your grow from seeds when using this system? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Mar 27, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> So what is the best way to start your grow from seeds when using this system? Thanks in advance.


Start seeds as normal. Dig out of medium GENTLY on day 2 or 3 after sprout. Dunk rooted dirt ball into pH'ed water until nothing else will come off of roots (not all dirt will come off, most will tho). Put in 2" netpot.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 28, 2011)

rockwool...


----------



## drekoushranada (Mar 29, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> Start seeds as normal. Dig out of medium GENTLY on day 2 or 3 after sprout. Dunk rooted dirt ball into pH'ed water until nothing else will come off of roots (not all dirt will come off, most will tho). Put in 2" netpot.


So would rapid rooters be fine?


----------



## solarphlare (Mar 29, 2011)

absolutly the rapid rooter plugs is what the master stin bud recommends, basicly germinate then whe tap root emerges take and carefully place into rapid rooter, then take the plugs ad drop them into your net pots and a good idea would be to take some panty hos and strecth it over you pump so the rapid rooter plugs wont plug your pump dont worrry over time the water will deterate the plugs and roots will strive stink on and keep it simple sprea the love like stink says


----------



## milkchoca (Mar 29, 2011)

Im not ever sure if stinkbud even responds to this post anymore but I would like to know its possible to turn his stinkbud unit into an HPA or is his way better than HPA???


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 30, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> So would rapid rooters be fine?


it dont matter what you use. you could pop a hole in a jiffy pellet, rockwool, styrofoam, it dont matter. i usually just drop the seed in whatever (F the paper towels) and wait and see. i have a 3 inch netpot nft system going right now and believe me. the plants dont care about what they get started in. i have some plants in 6 inch rockwool with roots longer than your arm. and other plants in 6 inch rockwool just by itself. same size buds, same size plants. sorry im off topic, somehow got started talking bout rootmass.....


----------



## wonin (Mar 30, 2011)

hi

im from UK and was wondering where i could get those rubbermaid buckets to make my own aeroponics veg buckets or a good UK water tight version as i cant find decent buckets/ resevoirs anywhere. Im currently using an amazon twin 32 for flowering which cost me £300 and a xstream for clones but ya cant even buy an aero veg table even if i did have the money.

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## wonin (Mar 30, 2011)

..............also anyone know where i could get a UK 1min timer as my aerotbale currently on constantly as UK only has 15min timers


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 31, 2011)

wonin said:


> ..............also anyone know where i could get a UK 1min timer as my aerotbale currently on constantly as UK only has 15min timers


Timer
http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/timers/artdne-adjustable-cycle-timer.html

Tote Tubs
http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?Prod_ID=RP091418

You could also purchase the Rubbermaid Roughneck Totes (medium size or 18-20 gallon size) online from places like Target, Amazon, etc..


----------



## Shadow15x (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome thread


----------



## wonin (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks fror the reply Jimmy but my problem is they wont deliver to UK or are looking over 100pounds ($160) delivery from USA


----------



## RollaP (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 27 Strawberry Haze in an AP on its second week of flower. The roots have started to grab sprayers and rail sprayers are mounted on, should I or could I cut the roots without much damage to end product? And, if so how much do I cut?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 1, 2011)

blocking the sprayers? idk. aeroponics, dripping water, dwc, idk if i have seen a difference. ive been doing hydro now for 3 years and they all seem so totally independent on the health and condition of your reservoir. but ya, sorry, im lit, if they block the flow, they gotta go. because the roots grow, where there is.....


----------



## RollaP (Apr 2, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> blocking the sprayers? idk. aeroponics, dripping water, dwc, idk if i have seen a difference. ive been doing hydro now for 3 years and they all seem so totally independent on the health and condition of your reservoir. but ya, sorry, im lit, if they block the flow, they gotta go. because the roots grow, where there is.....


They're not showing any signs of stress or root damage, I more was wondering how much, if any, I can shave back the roots without damaging my plants.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 2, 2011)

my advice is to try it and see. i think cutting your roots is a bad idea but if you have to, do a small section to see if your plant responds.


----------



## adamhew77 (Apr 3, 2011)

RollaP said:


> I have 27 Strawberry Haze in an AP on its second week of flower. The roots have started to grab sprayers and rail sprayers are mounted on, should I or could I cut the roots without much damage to end product? And, if so how much do I cut?


The roots are tied directly to its counter part above ground if u cut root it will cause the health of that particular counter part to lose health dramatically...in which nutes will be redirected from other places to compensate therefore weakening the health of the whole...small pieces are not really noticed I had a root go down my drip line end and I pulled that kinda stuff with no problems at all ... u should have no noticeable change if it is a smaller secondary root but don't mess with the tap root you'll most likely lose the whole thing


----------



## RollaP (Apr 3, 2011)

adamhew77 said:


> The roots are tied directly to its counter part above ground if u cut root it will cause the health of that particular counter part to lose health dramatically...in which nutes will be redirected from other places to compensate therefore weakening the health of the whole...small pieces are not really noticed I had a root go down my drip line end and I pulled that kinda stuff with no problems at all ... u should have no noticeable change if it is a smaller secondary root but don't mess with the tap root you'll most likely lose the whole thing


Thanks guys. Sound advice. I tried with one initially and it was obviously stressed so I will just deal with it this cycle. Maybe I'll switch from round 6" pvc to 6" x 6" fence posts then mount sprayers in upper corner...


----------



## muchogood (Apr 4, 2011)

wonin said:


> hi
> 
> im from UK and was wondering where i could get those rubbermaid buckets to make my own aeroponics veg buckets or a good UK water tight version as i cant find decent buckets/ resevoirs anywhere. Im currently using an amazon twin 32 for flowering which cost me £300 and a xstream for clones but ya cant even buy an aero veg table even if i did have the money.
> 
> any help greatly appreciated


Wonin, any container that is light proof and water tight will work as the res in a veger. You could use 20 liter buckets for the top chamber. Maybe 2 ice chest's stacked?. Possibilities are endless. You have to think outside of the box sometimes.
About your timer, I convert our $10US. 15/15 timers to run 40 sec on and 4 min +/- off. Never messed with a European 240 V timer tho. I could prolly figure it out tho. Problem is shipping overseas. BTW some have been using 15/15 with some success


----------



## GreenThumbBill (Apr 4, 2011)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


I can't believe somebody as moronic as you made it to 2,400 posts. Why have you not killed yourself yet?


----------



## coonword (Apr 4, 2011)

muchogood said:


> Wonin, any container that is light proof and water tight will work as the res in a veger. You could use 20 liter buckets for the top chamber. Maybe 2 ice chest's stacked?. Possibilities are endless. You have to think outside of the box sometimes.
> About your timer, I convert our $10US. 15/15 timers to run 40 sec on and 4 min +/- off. Never messed with a European 240 V timer tho. I could prolly figure it out tho. Problem is shipping overseas. BTW some have been using 15/15 with some success


how do you convert the us timers?


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry still reading throught this thread but i found this a while back stink you're a godsend keep the funk dude


----------



## Rushed (Apr 5, 2011)

I freeze 2 liter soda bottles, I tye a string on them and just switch them out daily. lowers temps pretty good.



petersonscott79 said:


> I am waiting for the products to get here early next week. I did insulate the outside of the rez with reflectex (sp) and start using black garbage bags inside the rez to help with light control and cleanup and that has helped stabilize the temps some and the ph but I am running the room temp at 68-70F. With that room temp, I am seeing 68-70F rez temps and that was without the fan blowing directly on them. I did turn the fan so now it points right at the clone unit so hopefully that helps too.
> 
> I would like to run the temp in the room at 75-80 since I am running CO2 and would get some great growth but I just don't see how I could do that and keep the rez temps down. I guess we will see how the beneficial tea works out.
> 
> I just hope I can use the tea with this setup with no problems.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rushed said:


> I freeze 2 liter soda bottles, I tye a string on them and just switch them out daily. lowers temps pretty good.


I did almost the same thing. At first, I tried the small blue Coleman ice packs tied together and that failed miserably! The packs were just to small so I switched to 2 liters and then 20 oz bottles and then finally ice probes. The bottles worked but the temp change was to drastic (mid 50s to high 60s), not to mention the bottles being a pain in the ass especially if you wanted to go away for the weekend or something.

I have 1 probe in the cloner and 2 in the veg. I have the cloner probe on a timer so it stays about 68-70 degrees and the veg is about 62-65 degrees. I am thinking about trying to dial in 67-68 with a timer on the veg but we'll see.

I have had bad luck with this entire grow. I have mites so I just got some predatory mites and things look better but its tough to tell the difference between the mites. 

I had a 10 week old headband that was very nice looking about 2 weeks shy of harvest start smelling almost sour so upon inspection I found what looked like mildew (not 100% but pretty sure), so I cut her and got her the hell out of my tent. I cut and opened a few of the real sour smelling nuggets and didn't see it inside the bud but it had it on the leaves. It was a gift that was in soil and a complete hassle with my flower unit it there and lack of space.

Now that I have my veg unit really kickin, my clones are having probs. They were abused in the beginning of my grow a bit and I lost a handful. I brought the top of the unit into the bathroom when I was cleaning the unit with bleach (door shut). The next day, about 3 plants looked sad and then another would and so on until about 7-9 went under (leaves shriveled up and fell off).

I consider myself & my op very clean and well taken care of and I still got mites. I guess that is what you get when you start off with clones from a buddy... 

I will shut up now before this becomes a 2 page post but thanks for the advice either way.

Take care,


----------



## godhand (Apr 6, 2011)

hello, like many others im inspired to grow now after seeing your setup. i have some questions that i cant find or am confused about.
info on the room n gear: at first im going to have 2x 600w hps with 2 systems in a smaller area.. maybe like 6x6x10 room sealed.. then i will upgrade later to a 10x10x10 with 3-4 systems (sealed), but i want to buy my things according to the 10x10x10 so i dont have to buy it again unless needed.

1- im growing in a 10x10x10 room (sealed) and im going to have 3-4 systems in it. how many cfm does my fan {set up: scrubber >> fan >> outside} needs to be to get rid of the smell most efficiently? i hear like 450min and 800 with a speed control, but 450 will be more than enough.... what do you recommend?

2- would it be best if i connect all 4x 600w hps lights to one exhaust fan or have 2 fans and hook up only 2 at a time and exhaust the heat? {Set up for one: fan >> 600w >> 600w >> outside} or {set up for all 4: Fan >> 600w >> 600w >> 600w >> 600w >> outside} whats the best way to do it? what do you think i should do?

3- according to the cfm u tell me, how big should my carbon scrubber be for the fan? and how much cfm do i need for my lights exhaust?

4- how tall to you start you plants flowering? 12inches? and how tall will they get when done flowering? i know it depends on stain, ill be growing pineapple express. lol it says it stay short to medium. and flowers in 2 months

5- is it better for me to have a passive air intake or forced air by fan from the outside in?
and according to the cfm for my scrubber exhaust, what cfm should i have for my intake if forced air is favored?

6- thats it for now XD but if theirs anything i should know, like any mistakes usually novices make. please do tell 

thanks a lot and sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## adamhew77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jagermaster said:


> Getting a magnifying glass, what magnification does everyone use, 10X, 20X?
> Thanks again.


I use a pocket microscope...60x to 100x about $10 on amazon.


----------



## Beno Brown (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I've read about 400 pages and now I'm about to pass out from all of the information. Just had one question. Can anyone suggest some strains to grow for the highest yields. I saw a bunch of you suggested Snowbud but a couple of sites I found it on are either sold out or don't sell it anymore. Any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 9, 2011)

How many units/spray heads can one of these pumps support? I will have 3-4 posts with 5-6 pots in each. How far do you need to space the net pots from one another?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beno Brown said:


> Hey guys, I've read about 400 pages and now I'm about to pass out from all of the information. Just had one question. Can anyone suggest some strains to grow for the highest yields. I saw a bunch of you suggested Snowbud but a couple of sites I found it on are either sold out or don't sell it anymore. Any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated.



I have heard Critical Mass is really good.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Apr 9, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> How many units/spray heads can one of these pumps support? I will have 3-4 posts with 5-6 pots in each. How far do you need to space the net pots from one another?


Most people will tell you that a 396 GPH EcoPlus pump takes care of 20-22 heads. I have one of these exact pumps on my 4 unit flower unit that has 40 sprayers and water is still spraying out all of the heads. Granted its not super powerful but it is doing the job.


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 9, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> Most people will tell you that a 396 GPH EcoPlus pump takes care of 20-22 heads. I have one of these exact pumps on my 4 unit flower unit that has 40 sprayers and water is still spraying out all of the heads. Granted its not super powerful but it is doing the job.


Thanks plus rep. So how far do you space you net pots?


----------



## petersonscott79 (Apr 10, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Thanks plus rep. So how far do you space you net pots?


It really all depends on how long you are going to let them veg for and how big they will be. Page 75 as the pdf that has Stinkbuds plans but one of the great things about this setup is the options you have with it.


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 10, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> It really all depends on how long you are going to let them veg for and how big they will be. Page 75 as the pdf that has Stinkbuds plans but one of the great things about this setup is the options you have with it.


Ok. great. I will be running Mr.Nice seeds critical Mass so I may need to space them.



petersonscott79 said:


> I have heard Critical Mass is really good.


This makes me feel alot better. Do you know how they respond to being topped?


----------



## milkchoca (Apr 10, 2011)

A real newbie question....instead of building a flower unit can I flower from the veg unit????? Anyone that has used this stinkbud system.


----------



## Beno Brown (Apr 10, 2011)

Are the original SB plans the norm for what he and others are doing now? I read about 500 pages but i've noticed some people are using different setups(ex. three rows of trays for flower).


----------



## petersonscott79 (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't really know how they would respond to being topped. I imagine the same as most others...

I don't really see why you couldn't use the veg container to flower in. Just make sure the net pots and plants are stable.

Actually most people are using the black and yellow 27 gallon tough boxes from the home depot or lowes or whatever. Check out http://stinkbuddies.com for the latest and greatest of this system and to meet and talk to really cool people.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 11, 2011)

milkchoca said:


> A real newbie question....instead of building a flower unit can I flower from the veg unit????? Anyone that has used this stinkbud system.


 yes the veg unit will flower too.


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 11, 2011)

andyman said:


> for everyone looking for these timers I made one with a repeat cycle timer. you can buy them on Fleabay for about $80.00 all ready done up and ready to go. just look for them under " repeat cycle timer".


 theses are on ebay but only a forty min recycle not exactly 1 min per pin they run 50.8 seconds i run one pin on and 6 off for the lost 10 seconds and stink you the man built a setup and now 2 weeks later and im converting over to yours much more compact and im a chef so i can follow recipies very well right now i have 7 sharks breath i sprouted from seed not sure m/f yet but sort that out soon enuff also have some blue hash white widow and deisel gonna put them in to pop today all hail stink


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 11, 2011)

chit stoned and forgot the link and im only on page 93 of thread so if its been found already sorry


http://cgi.ebay.com/Repeat-Timer-Fixed-40min-Cycle-Timer-Aero-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ220608252499QQihZ012QQcategoryZ519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 12, 2011)

if i sat and read 900 pages maybe yall should to this is stinks all summed up on one pdf and manual sorry not trying to be rude but if you'll just read the answers are there




StinkBud said:


> With the size of this thread I can imagine how hard it is to find the tutorials and plans. So I though I would put it all together in one post for you.
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> ...


----------



## vradd (Apr 12, 2011)

hey can you make a zip file with all your pics? i just sat and read through the first 60pages (literally), and after about the 40th page it all gets repetitive. i love your setup btw and i think of all the methods, your aeroponics i would feel the most confident in completing. 

now i have a question.. air quality. i mean what if said 'room' was previously occupied by a cat hoarder for a good number of years, almost to the point that when said hoarder left the stench of amonia is very slightly their? everything has been done to rid the scent including pulling the carpet up so its all just a bare concrete room. right now ive left all the windows open along with the door leading outside to get constant air circulation, but im afraid once i decide to close the windows,door the scent will start building up again.


----------



## selisko (Apr 13, 2011)

whulkamania said:


> Oh sorry to hear but even if you do have a Medical Marijuana card that is under state not FEDERAL so the feds can break down the door easy.


Let that man grow he's an adult and Im sure he is aware of the possible repercussions. And besides Im sure theres a section for all of that somewhere on the forum. This page however is for harvesting a pound every three weeks! Thats real game only a lame would refrain from hahaha


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 13, 2011)

ouch thats a hard one to get rid of  especially if it seeped into the walls and insulation may wind up having to gut it dude but if its in the walls which it sounds like bout the only choice you have ill look around and see what i can find for ya


----------



## finallylegal (Apr 14, 2011)

vradd said:


> hey can you make a zip file with all your pics? i just sat and read through the first 60pages (literally), and after about the 40th page it all gets repetitive. i love your setup btw and i think of all the methods, your aeroponics i would feel the most confident in completing.
> 
> now i have a question.. air quality. i mean what if said 'room' was previously occupied by a cat hoarder for a good number of years, almost to the point that when said hoarder left the stench of amonia is very slightly their? everything has been done to rid the scent including pulling the carpet up so its all just a bare concrete room. right now ive left all the windows open along with the door leading outside to get constant air circulation, but im afraid once i decide to close the windows,door the scent will start building up again.


 
One thing you could try, is some oil-based KILLZ. As a painter/sheetrocker for a living, I have wound up in many situations like yours and the oil-base seems to work. Be warned, though, the oil-based KILLZ stinks! Leave the window open for a couple of days and you can still smell the stuff. Seems to disappear after about a week. If that doesn't work, gutting the room and replacing the insulation and sheetrock might be your only option. If that is the route you choose to take, you still might consider spraying KILLZ on the framing after you have it gutted and before you put new insulation in.


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 14, 2011)

so so true finally had to many of those jobs of course i was a contractor so we usaully went with the gut killz worked bout half the time but like you said somtimes it didnt then they paid twice just the option to look at selisko but if it were me i would get me about a pound of baking soda turn it into a runny paste and scrub the floor with it and gut it just to be sure and not have to do it all over again oh if you do gut it i suggest getting some oxyclean and scrub the framing down with it just to be sure


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 14, 2011)

but then again your hoping to stink the damn thing up anyways right and for any doubters i took a clone my friend had in soil and put it in my veg unit and this is 3 days in a row oops right is coming out of soil left is day 2 center is day 3 havent took pic today but they are twice the size of yesterday


----------



## mackgyv3r (Apr 16, 2011)

Epic thread Stinkbud awesome advice for a complete first timer thanks so much man! I do however have one question as to how much nutrient solution you put in your containers as I live in Europe and the biggest container I can get is 13 gallons compared to the 18 you are using.


----------



## wonin (Apr 17, 2011)

muchogood said:


> Wonin, any container that is light proof and water tight will work as the res in a veger. You could use 20 liter buckets for the top chamber. Maybe 2 ice chest's stacked?. Possibilities are endless. You have to think outside of the box sometimes.
> About your timer, I convert our $10US. 15/15 timers to run 40 sec on and 4 min +/- off. Never messed with a European 240 V timer tho. I could prolly figure it out tho. Problem is shipping overseas. BTW some have been using 15/15 with some success


well
iv changd my timer to 15min on, 30min off seems to be going alot beter, some have suggested 15min on 60mon off so gona try that n c how it goes. i was running my timers on constantly when i 1st got the aerop table and fuckd them all up with magnsium defficiency but doin alot better now

about the container gona try n c wat i can gt outa B&Q but its hard trying to get something that wont leak, as many say on this sit 'ONLY RUBBERMAID WONT LEAK'

ANY1 no any UK containers???


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 18, 2011)

mackgyv3r said:


> Epic thread Stinkbud awesome advice for a complete first timer thanks so much man! I do however have one question as to how much nutrient solution you put in your containers as I live in Europe and the biggest container I can get is 13 gallons compared to the 18 you are using.


Just break it down to how many ml per gallon. So, for example, if he suggests using 540ml of Pure Blend Pro for 18 gallons then you can calculate that he's using 30ml per gallon (540ml/18g=30). In your case, you'd need 390ml of Pure Blend Pro for 13 gallons


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 18, 2011)

really its not even that difficult mix the nutes in a gallon jug like stink said add nute to bring your ppm up to 2000 about 1/3 of your jug should put you right but just add slowly no need for all these formulas stink made it simple but yes it could be caculated out and done that way but the other is much easier


----------



## musicislfe (Apr 18, 2011)

Is stink bud using the same ppm throughout the flower cycle for all plants?


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 18, 2011)

not to speak for the master but i think he runs an average that best suits what is in his quiver at the time different strains take different amounts he has to take whats best for his combo if you think that your babies need more food bump it up slowly and when you hit peak youll start getting tip burn back off 300-500 ppm and thats about all she can take hope this helps and as far as i know yes he keeps his nutes at a set level through out the whole flowering period then again i think might have read in here some where that he might bump it up according to strains maybe hell chime in


----------



## musicislfe (Apr 18, 2011)

So the first week of flower gets the same dosage as the most mature plants in flower?


----------



## djfloms (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah, i have seen a few people do this... certain strains are ok with this, others freak out. best is to test out what works best for you.


----------



## vradd (Apr 26, 2011)

QUESTION!!!

how much water are we supposed to start off with in the resv? the full 18gallons?

since the resv needs to be changed ever 2/3weeks, is that water still nute'd enough to pour on outside plants? would the concentrations be too high?

how do we go about the process if we want to use the veg box as our cloner as well? wont the cloner liquid mess up the veggie plants? or do i have it backwards and the veg box can act as a flower box, and the cloner HAS to be separate no matter what?


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 26, 2011)

CLONER *1) Add enough water to cover the pump but dont fill it over half way. We dont want the roots to
hang in the water.
VEG **Step 7  Setup and Conclusion
1)Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2) Add nutrient mixes until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3)Adjust the PH to 5.8
4)Put the lid on the plant unit.
5)Fill the vegetative unit with your favorite strains from the clone unit.
6)Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
7) Enjoy your new vegetative unit!!!! You should see amazing growth rates.
Dont forget to pass the love on
NFT AREO **
Step 9  Setup and Conclusion
1) Add 15 Gal. of water. (approx.) to the reservoir
2) Add nutrient mixes until the meter reaches 2000 PPM
3) Adjust the PH to 5.8
4) Fill the flower unit with your favorite strains from the vegetative unit.
5) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
6) Enjoy your new Aeroponic system!!! You should see some amazing buds in no time!
7) Dont forget to pass the love on*


----------



## vradd (Apr 26, 2011)

ok what makes these 'roughneck' rubbermaids solid over others? can someone take a pic of how the inners of the lid are? all lowes has are clear roughneck totes, everything else are no name brands that are labeled 'tough'.


----------



## coonword (Apr 26, 2011)

im using a tough and it leaks bad! i cant wait to get my hands on a ruff neck


----------



## imBaked (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to harvest a p every 3weeks, my goal is to hit the grams per watts any advice


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 27, 2011)

vradd said:


> ok what makes these 'roughneck' rubbermaids solid over others? can someone take a pic of how the inners of the lid are? all lowes has are clear roughneck totes, everything else are no name brands that are labeled 'tough'.


Order them online at Rubbermaid.com. They're definitely the best storage bins that are commercially available. The way they're designed is in a manner in which the lid slopes upwards and then back down to reduce the likelihood of leakage. This doesn't mean, however, that it won't leak at all. You'll definitely want to apply weather strip along the inside of the lid. I've had some lids that don't leak without the weather strip but it all just depends. Good luck finding them. Once you start using them, you'll know why most of us are using them and highly suggesting them


----------



## vradd (Apr 27, 2011)

ok so i went into my storage and checked to see if i had any roughnecks... and i DO! but i dont know if they are older version since ive had them for quite a few years. the thing that sucks though is taht they are yellow and green bins. are those still too bright ?


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 27, 2011)

dark green would be fine both will work just use the trash bag method get a large black leaf bag or similar and line the tote with it blocks light helps prevent leaks stink switched to it and says its so much easier


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 27, 2011)

vradd said:


> ok what makes these 'roughneck' rubbermaids solid over others? can someone take a pic of how the inners of the lid are? all lowes has are clear roughneck totes, everything else are no name brands that are labeled 'tough'.


 im using ruggedtote from lowes dark blue but if you deadset on a roughneck use the trash bag method


----------



## coonword (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the advice im going to line mine with a garbage bag and ill post back..


----------



## toastycookies (Apr 27, 2011)

the best totes out right now are from lowes. they come in a 2 pack - black bottom yellow lid. spray paint the tops black first then white to prevent light leakage. i used the cheap $1 can spray bomb. heres my first cloner following the StinkBud system.


----------



## vradd (Apr 29, 2011)

anyone start clones already matted in cubes for this process?
also would it affect the flow of water if the setup was modified so that the resv. sits directly under the fence posts? instead of at the end of the sites?


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 29, 2011)

as long as you leave enuff for the 4x4 to drain back in unless you are using a transfer tank


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 29, 2011)

hey toasty any leakage probs with those ??


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 29, 2011)

just got done building my shack post pics later just outside done 12x18 gonna be so sweet thanks stink


----------



## devilsghost (Apr 29, 2011)

vradd said:


> anyone start clones already matted in cubes for this process?
> also would it affect the flow of water if the setup was modified so that the resv. sits directly under the fence posts instead of at the end of the sites?


 ? *

sure popped seed and put them in my veg unit soon as they cracked put in just enuff moss to keep the seed from falling through then when it was big enough wrap the collar around it and dump the moss*


----------



## toastycookies (May 2, 2011)

devilsghost said:


> hey toasty any leakage probs with those ??


none whatsoever. i was surprised actually. but after the weather stripping went on the unit has not leaked.


----------



## coonword (May 2, 2011)

my veg unit is a rubbermaid tote with a tough brand top and i havent had any leaks but my clone system with a tough tote and top leaks bad still have to try the garbage bags


----------



## Bigtroop (May 13, 2011)

mb Whuck why do you care so much?? Its information my friend.. Thats what this site is all about.. Sharing information.. Lots of people dont ever get busted, more so than do..


----------



## dayton937toker (May 13, 2011)

Been reading thru, not all pages yet but man sb is by far 1 of the most helpful, and coolest peeps on here. 

Great setup, i will be using this instead of soil. I will probably get this started around June thanks man.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (May 16, 2011)

LOL. Are you sure you want to put a 2000 ppm solution to your newly germed plants? I've always heard that you start out at 1/4 strength and work your way up until you just lightly burn your tips, not nuke 'em from the start!


----------



## muchogood (May 17, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> LOL. Are you sure you want to put a 2000 ppm solution to your newly germed plants? I've always heard that you start out at 1/4 strength and work your way up until you just lightly burn your tips, not nuke 'em from the start!


The very max I go is 1.3 EC.


----------



## two2brains (May 17, 2011)

anyone have measurements ( width - depth - height ) of the cloner system, veg system, and flower system?

And/Or is there a page in here with the measurements of each piece of pvc to build each system?


----------



## toastycookies (May 17, 2011)

two2brains said:


> anyone have measurements ( width - depth - height ) of the cloner system, veg system, and flower system?
> 
> And/Or is there a page in here with the measurements of each piece of pvc to build each system?


www.stinkbuddies.com has plans downloadable as .PDF files.

However, the systems have been through a lot of modifications, check out the stinkbuddies.com forums for the current measurements most of us are using from the modified systems.


----------



## xochilives (May 19, 2011)

hey toastycookies, do you have to have that rubber gasket on the lid or can you make do without it?


----------



## toastycookies (May 19, 2011)

it's just weather stripping from lowes near the windows and doors. it prevents leaking.


----------



## dmwk1822 (May 24, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


lol do you live in oregon by cance drrrrr..


----------



## dmwk1822 (May 24, 2011)

Chance sorry


----------



## two2brains (May 24, 2011)

what would be the outcome of using a 12 site unit just like the veg unit to flower in??


----------



## toastycookies (May 24, 2011)

two2brains said:


> what would be the outcome of using a 12 site unit just like the veg unit to flower in??


there is nothing to support the plants in the vegging unit. the flowering unit has rails you can attach a trellis to for a nice screen.


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 31, 2011)

Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.


----------



## coonword (Jun 1, 2011)

lol look closey youll notice in high times stinkbud is the creator


----------



## Grow4Flow (Jun 1, 2011)

SomeOne hasn't fully read the article, his name is mentioned


----------



## toastycookies (Jun 1, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.


That is StinkBud's article you read in High Times... 

In reality the High Times article was a copy of this thread...


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 1, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.


Actually I wrote the thread first and the HT article came later. Stinkbuddies.com came after that.
Spread the Love!
StinkBud

I don't grow with Aero/NFT anymore. I've moved on to a hybrid Aero/DWC system. My latest creation is called the StinkBud Dual. Here is a picture.
View attachment 1628656View attachment 1628657View attachment 1628658


----------



## coonword (Jun 1, 2011)

wow its been a long time since you posted stink any reason for switching from aero?!?


----------



## toastycookies (Jun 1, 2011)

coonword said:


> wow its been a long time since you posted stink any reason for switching from aero?!?


from the write up on his forum (stinkbuddies.com) it seems it's because of legal issues with too many plants. pretty sure he is a legal caregiver to his wife and stays within his legal limits at all times. seems like he is trying to grow a smaller amount of plants total, but BIGGER ones from the way he has moved on with his new system.


----------



## JimmyT (Jun 1, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> I don't grow with Aero/NFT anymore. I've moved on to a hybrid Aero/DWC system. My latest creation is called the StinkBud Dual.


Although you may have other reasons to grow using Aero/DWC now, I'm not surprised one bit that you are. My first hydro experience was with Aero/DWC to start off my mothers and, I must say, the growth rate was quite impressive looking back at it now. If there were a couple of things I took away and appreciated from that experience was 1.) the more hyper the bubbles the better and 2.) you certainly don't have to use much nutrients 



ChronicClouds said:


> Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html#post1603486


----------



## T04dfoot (Jun 1, 2011)

im going to kill my self.... sounds like a troll to me


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2011)

To all you sb newbies remember one of the most important things is to keep your rez cool. Heat is your enemy. Any rez temps over 74degrees F will promote bacteria and root rot. running a chiller is recommended. I like to keep my rez right around 70 degrees F. Wrap your rez in some reflective bubble wrap or some sort of insulation to help keep it cool and keep light out. 
Oh and one more thing i have tried the painting the totes black and then white thing. It is ok for a while and then the paint starts chipping off you end up with a million little paint chips in your water plugging up your filter, and just all around bad. I even went all out and bought the expensive rustoleum brand made to adhere to plastic. 40 dollars in paint 5 totes and 5 months later i wish i had not painted them. The reflective bubble wrap works great for your rez.
Oh and i am now running my cycles at 45 seconds on and 7 minutes off, and every two hours i give my girls a half hour of no water. These extra drying times i believe help stave off the dreaded root rot. 
Hey stink, any thoughts on this?


----------



## nixusr (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome knowledge!


----------



## cmantis (Jun 8, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> from the write up on his forum (stinkbuddies.com) it seems it's because of legal issues with too many plants. pretty sure he is a legal caregiver to his wife and stays within his legal limits at all times. seems like he is trying to grow a smaller amount of plants total, but BIGGER ones from the way he has moved on with his new system.


Whats this new system I cant seem to find the thread?


----------



## kush fario (Jun 14, 2011)

holy fuck this thread is alot longer than i thought some realy great information on it thank you to all that i have just learned from!


----------



## adamhew77 (Jun 15, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.


 Gotta love a know it all that don't know.jack...lol. have Been following for some time stink you.rule man. You use botanicare over advanced can I ask why.. and do you add the huvega and sWeet.


----------



## darkstar420 (Jun 16, 2011)

man i had the same problem. noone could tell me what it was from either. i would love to know. my are starting to clear up so i dunno what caused it.... anyone?


----------



## sunkencouchspot (Jun 20, 2011)

awesome thread!

hey stinkbud, have you posted your new aero/dwc setup anywhere. i'd love to see it!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jun 21, 2011)

sunkencouchspot said:


> awesome thread!
> 
> hey stinkbud, have you posted your new aero/dwc setup anywhere. i'd love to see it!


I have one!


----------



## hookahchill (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello.
I made a mini system. one chamber, seems to work awesome, really good for clones. clones seem to spring back to life and lay roots down fast. i cut 2 clones and both grew roots fast. 
my question.
my rez seems to keep getting little clear paper looking things, 
i cleaned everything before assembly, after testing for leeks, and few days after. where do they come from.
also seems to have a film on everything below water.
I would love to hear any advice.
Thank you


----------



## hookahchill (Jun 30, 2011)

I changed the rez again, this time i put some food in and burned one clone. other clone is doing good.
I also put a pepper in and thats growing roots fast and getting bigger, better then the ones I have in soil. 
I should really get some pictures up. 
I cant seem to keep the rez clean. 
I guess would a filter over the pump make a difference.


----------



## GlenLivet4Me (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been thinking that I want smaller harvest, more often. Smaller plants will be more manageable, and so will a single large cola.

So after reading a bunch, I am thinking of doing the Stinkbud setup, with a few modifications. I know the choices that I am about to make will not provide me with maximum yield, but it should provide me with a steady yield?

So, here is the proposal, and please speak up and let me hear your opinions, and let me know if I am even on the right track!

Start out with a HD bucket, with four 3.75" net pots, neoprene inserts, pump and sprayers. Straight 5.8 pH-ed water with Clonex. The usual cloning setup, right? Just with larger net pots. No special light on top of this bucket, I figure if it is close enough to the two main stations, it will get enough stray light. All three stations will have a 375 gph pump that is on for 1 minute, and off for 5 minutes. Three pumps will share 1 timer.

The reason that I want to do larger pots is so that I can move them from station to station, and since they are within neoprene, the plant should not care how large the initial pot is. 

Station one will have a 14 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck on the bottom, and a 10 gallon Roughneck on the top. I know that Stinkbud's setup calls for two 18 gallon tubs, but I think that I want to limit the total height, unless someone can give me a compelling reason not to go with the smaller versions. The heights are 8.5" for the 10, 12.5" for the 14 and 16.5" for the 18 gallon. So, 21" versus 33", what would you guys do?

There will be eight 3.75" net pots in station one, in two rows of 4. Of course it will have the pump in the lower tub, the sprayers in the upper tub and the upper tub will drain into the lower one while keeping the roots contained. The first station will get vegging nutrients and a 6700k 250W MH right on top of it.

Station two will be the same setup as station one, but will have flowering nutrients and a 2700k 250W HPS above it.

Visual (thanks to Google SketchUp):



From the picture, I hope that you can see what I am planning on doing. There will be 5 phases, of 3 weeks each. The light will be a constant 12/12, no matter which phase the plant is in. Every three weeks, the plant moves up a row. Cuttings are taken at the 6th (?) week and there should be a harvest every three weeks.

So, keeping in mind that I am not going for maximum yield - are there any major flaws with this setup??

Please discuss?


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 1, 2011)

GlenLivet4Me said:


> From the picture, I hope that you can see what I am planning on doing. There will be 5 phases, of 3 weeks each. The light will be a constant 12/12, no matter which phase the plant is in. Every three weeks, the plant moves up a row. Cuttings are taken at the 6th (?) week and there should be a harvest every three weeks.
> 
> So, keeping in mind that I am not going for maximum yield - are there any major flaws with this setup??


I think taking cuttings at week 6 could prove problematic especially if their hormones are adjusting to flower. It will probably cause your cuttings to take longer than 3 weeks to root


----------



## GlenLivet4Me (Jul 1, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> I think taking cuttings at week 6 could prove problematic especially if their hormones are adjusting to flower. It will probably cause your cuttings to take longer than 3 weeks to root


Thanks for the thought Jimmy. That is what I am starting to be afraid of. I just really don't want to do two separate chambers. Any resolution that you can think of?

Should I add another round 5 gallon bucket and thus add another 3 week phase?


----------



## GlenLivet4Me (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright then - the next iteration. Notice that I replaced the bucket with an 18 gallon tub. Setup the same way as the 10 gallon tub, with two rows of 4. Effectively adding another 3 week phase, of which the first 6 weeks will be in official 18/6 lighting. Might as well stick in a bud dryer as well, since that will otherwise smell up the place 



Perhaps it could be as simple as building a 'tent' out of 1/2" pvc pipe and some black/white vinyl sheet. Hang the 96W PowerCompact from the top of the tent, and just set it over the first six weeks tub. Probably have to make sure the entry overlaps, but that really shouldn't be a problem. Some velcro, and done?



Alright, I am ready for a reality check now. Give me some feedback please?


----------



## GlenLivet4Me (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> The reason I run a dual container is so that I can easily move the plants into the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> In a single container system the roots get so long they start to clog the pump. They all grow together so you have to break them apart which damages the roots.
> 
> ...


This is the post by Stinkbud that made me want to try this in my little confined space. Can anyone tell me how large the root mass would be at the end? Would they fit in the 10 gallon tub?


----------



## cmantis (Jul 10, 2011)

Are there any plans for how to lay all this out as far as spacing and how much is needed? I assume it requires two rooms? I have read through many of the posts but still am not sure on this part. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sweetcheekz (Jul 10, 2011)

About how much start-up money does a setup like this take from scratch?


----------



## sweetcheekz (Jul 13, 2011)

He says in some of the earlier posts (I know it's a lot to read through) that his flower room is in an 8x7 room with 8 foot ceilings, his clone room is in a 4x3 bathroom closet and his veg room is in the bathroom next to tub.
He has directions with pictures for build/assembly of cloner/veg/flower structures on pages 26, 42 and 54 and they're all together in one post on page 74.


----------



## sunnydaygo619 (Jul 16, 2011)

PLease post your stinkbud set up. We all would love to see em.!!!


----------



## GlenLivet4Me (Jul 19, 2011)

Lets see what I can remember pricing wise:

For the cloner itself:

- 18 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck $7.97 (HD)
- 375 gph fountain pump $20 (Fleabay)
- 1 yard 5/8" clear tube (indicator + pump connection) $0.69
- 1 eight foot length of 1/2" schedule 40 pipe $1.59
- Bag of ten 1/2" T's $1.79
- Bag of ten 1/2" 90's $1.59
- Two poly pipe 90's $0.90
- 10 Sprayers (Fleabay) $9.99
- 10 Net pots with foam inserts (Fleabay) $14
- Tiny bit of pipe insulation for around the cord exit and two 1" grommets for the indicator 

Total: ~$60

For the tent: 
- roll of black Visqueen $8.97 (Lowes)
- 4 length of 8 foot 1"x2" fir @ $0.89 = $3.56
- Emergency blanket (Walmart) = $2.47

Total: ~$15

The cloner tub is just the standard Stinkbud design with a few modifications. I did not do the end caps, but put in 90s to connect the next leg, thus creating a circular design for pressure equalization. I also had to make it a bit shorter, otherwise the 3.75" pots would not go down all the way in the lid. I added a 4-way instead of a T in the middle, and make it go through the side for a fill/drain. Lastly I added a clear tube for a level indicator. For nutrients I have added to the 8 gallon tab water (160 ppm): one teaspoon of the spa pH down granules, one tablespoon of each the micro, grow, and flower, and three tablespoons of some B1 root stimulator from HD. Ph is now 5.9 and we are at 480 ppm.







Here are the 3.75" net pots installed with the foam. The back row: the left three are the Jock Horror, and the right one is the Emerald Jack. The front row: the left three are Grapefruit Krush, and the right one is also Emerald Jack. The timer is a 50 second timer for 40 minutes and repeating. It is set to be on for two cycles (1 min 40 sec) and off for 4 cycles (3 min 20 sec)







The outside tent is just a simple frame (like a clothes hamper). On the inside of the frame I stapled 6 mil Visqueen all around, while leaving some flaps on the front door area. Then I sprayed it with glue, and stuck some emergency blanket to it.







Then i covered the outside of the 1"x2" fame with another layer of Visqueen. That way there is a 1"-2" pathway between the two layers of plastic. I use this to make feed air to two holes that I made in the bottom right and left inside Visqueen. The air is drawn from the front panel, in between the plastic layers, to the hole on the inside layer, towards the top - where there is a 100 mm computer fan, going over to the other side of the top, again, in between the plastic layers, and then outside through the little grate you see.







The front flap is weighted down by another piece of wood, and is a little over sized. The sides of the flap are tucked back into the 1 inch space which is created by the two layers of plastic, providing a light tight door.







The light is a 96W power compact in 6700k (anybody have any idea on the lumens?) and you can see the little computer fan to the left. The light is on 24 hours for now, until I get another timer. Then I will do the 18/6.







Oder control is done by a little jar of ona gel, with a tiny cpu fan above it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sweetcheekz (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty good! I like the elbows rather than end caps idea. Seems it'd stand more stable too. Question I have is...according to his plans, the sprayers should be just a couple inches below rubbermaid top. My sprayers (I followed his directions exactly...I think) are 6.5" from the top of my 18 gallon rubbermaid roughneck container. Do you stack on something, or is it supposed to be that far down? 
Are yours like that? They look close to top


----------



## sweetcheekz (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh nvm I'm retarded. The 3.5" is the width apart, not the height. Sorry


----------



## DarylP (Jul 28, 2011)

I really love the fact the Stinkbuddies thread is still alive and well!!


----------



## DarylP (Jul 28, 2011)

If there is anyone headed to HempFest Seattle,Wa Stink will be there as a speaker.


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Jul 28, 2011)

I absolutely love this method. It is sooooo simple. I have never built the flower unit though. I flower in a veg unit and just chop the roots when they get too long. It seems to work just fine. The only battle is keeping the plants supported properly. That can be tough but with a screw or two driven into the ceiling and some string tied it is easily handled. I'd post a picture but the only one I have right now is my display pic and I can't find it on my computer.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 28, 2011)

If you have not already done so. Switch over to the 27 Gal Stoneboxes from HD or Lowes. The lids are alot stronger and you can use the plastic window clips to help hold the net cups down.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 29, 2011)

Just doing a check


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 29, 2011)

DarylP said:


> If you have not already done so. Switch over to the 27 Gal Stoneboxes from HD or Lowes. The lids are alot stronger and you can use the plastic window clips to help hold the net cups down.


Could you please supply a link? Thanks


----------



## Oldgrowth (Jul 29, 2011)

Daryl you must be desperate like me with our site down! LOL!


----------



## DarylP (Jul 29, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Could you please supply a link? Thanks


 I would send you a link to one of our members named Superstoner on our site. But we seem to be having a little problem...


----------



## DarylP (Jul 29, 2011)

Oldgrowth said:


> Daryl you must be desperate like me with our site down! LOL!



Whats up Old? Seems where down again. Looks like we out grow or harddrives on the server... I got my power box today for my light hookup so. That will give me something to do..


----------



## DarylP (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the modified Stinkbud room. Gone UnderCurrent and Vertical lighting, DWC and SB Aero/NFT...


----------



## DarylP (Jul 30, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Could you please supply a link? Thanks


Stinkbuddies site is still down so here is a picture of my Veg room under construction. But it shows the new version of the Veg box.

This is using two of the 27 gal strongboxes. Note if you can find them with the Gray lids you do not have to paint the lid or lids due to them being light proof.


----------



## r1tony (Jul 30, 2011)

I have used this system for several grows now and will continue to use this as it does produce and is pretty easy to do. Now I surely don't think I am an expert but for all you newbie guys thinking of this system here are my trial, errors and additions.

*1.* Make sure you have good reliable accurate meters. I tried the liquid ph testers at first, even though many people said to just get the meters blah... Let me tell you this is the most important part of the system that needs to be exact. Liquid testers are never accurate, hard to read, messy and time consuming. I have a separate ph and ppm meter now, spend the most on ph meter if on a budget. I am buying continues read tri-meter next as I want to just look at my reservoir and see what it is at instead of dipping.

*2.* Change your reservoir every 2-3 weeks. Shit gets used up and stuff gets mixed up with the addition of water, more chemicals etc. It is good practice to go back to square one with your original nute mix ppm every 2-3 weeks. I got a "bucket head" wet vac at home depot ($19) and use it just for vacuuming out the reservoir and it works like a champ, can drain and fill in under 5 mins (I wipe some crap down while its empty or it would be faster). I also run plain water with clearex for 24 hours with each reservoir change, the nutes get a lot of salt buildup and this helps keep them clean and healthy. They have enough stored nutes for 24 hours and seem to take it with stride no ill effects cept cleaner roots.

*3.* Ditch the rubber maid stuff, its walls are pretty flimsy. They work and well, but the tough boxes are better, they are black and they are strong with no flex with 20 gals in reservoir. I use standard window/door rubber seal on boxes that are exposed to spray, they stick to one side and the lid sits down on it, never leaks and cheap to replace.

*4.* I run an adjusted nute recipe the original was a bit hot for almost all strains. You don't need that much and the plants respond better. I think my last strains of Super Skunk, Buddah Cheese and Kandy Kush never went over 1100 and that was pushing it, usually 900-1000. I still use Botanicare nutes here is the modified recipe.

*Vegative*
175ml PureBlend Grow
70ml Liquid Karma
100ml CalMag+ (I use RO water 60ml if you dont)
50ml Silicon Blast
100ml Aqua Shield
2tsp of Great White

*Flower*
250ml PureBlend Pro Bloom
100ml Liquid Karma
100ml CalMag+ (70ml if you're NOT using RO water)
100ml Sweet
100ml Silicon Blast
100ml Aqua Shield
(last couple weeks add 50ml hydroplex)

*5.* If humidity is concern get a dehumidifier. I was in 60%ish range for relative humidity for most my grows until I got a dehumidifier and took it to high 40s to 50 and my plants grew a lot better without fear of molding. Not sure if it was really this but won't run without one anymore.

*6. * I use peat pellets for seedlings, I germinate in shot glass of water and few drops of H202. When the tap root is about 3/8" long I put them into peat pellets till they are inch or so tall, then straight to my clone/seedling stinkbud bucket with just water. That's really the only medium is used is peat pellets and its just for sprouting. Other then that its all water touching my roots.

*7.* I use the 5" white fence posts (love the extra room) that I wrap with panda rap (white outside) so that the roots don't get light bleed. These white tubes allow light in with these powerful HPS lights pounding down. I wrap them so they are dark inside for my roots.

*8. * Keep eye on reservoir temps. I did this last grow and seem to help out a lot, I don't chill my water but add a frozen bottle of water every couple hours to keep cool. Works good and cheap. I cover my reservoir with panda film too to keep out light.

*9. * I like to keep at least 18" between plant sites on tubes. I like room because I top my plants and they bush the !!*(&_! out, so better to have the room then be crammed in covering bud sites.

*10.* Plants are forgiving, they will take a lot and come back. Don't be afraid to bend branches or leaves out of the way or route to get better light. If the branch snaps then splint it up, they will heal as long as its not broken clean off. I was scared of touching them at first, but they take a lot more abuse then most think they can take.

*11.* Get a hygrometer (measures moisture when curing). It is the only accurate way to make sure your bud is curing or getting close. They are 20 bucks on ebay for the good Calibur ones. 

*12.* If you do use dehumidifier, I used the water collected back in the reservoir. It saved me buying RO water so often. I measured about 40ppm in water collected so it was pretty clean, and plants had no ill effects. Use that water if you can.

*13.* Use pumps with inline capability. Meaning you can fit a pickup tube on the pump so you can pump your nutes down to about 1/8" inch from bottom. Most aqua-pump cheap grow shop pumps don't have inline option make sure you get one that does, you don't have to use it but it helps get all your money outta your nute solution. You just make the pickup out of couple bucks of pvc and screw it on.

*14.* I used a 1 min on and 8 min off spray and all my plants love it. Saves electricity and the roots breath a lot more never dry out. I do use easy sprayer nozzles and just 1/2" pvc.

*15.* Keep a fan oscillating on your plants all the time in veg and flower. Mine never minded and had strong branches that never needed support cept maybe some big colas.

That's all I can think of now with this wake and bake. I am sure other people that want to give back that has benefited from this system to give their lessons learned would be great. I will try to answer any questions for any new guys trying this system. Yes I did soil, dwc and some others and I stuck with this one for ease and results.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good info Tony..


----------



## DarylP (Jul 31, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Could you please supply a link? Thanks



Here is a link to our Website showing how to use the Strongboxies for a Veg Unit.http://www.stinkbuddies.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=782.0


----------



## kush fario (Jul 31, 2011)

stink hasent posted on here for quite some time it seems i hope all is well


----------



## DarylP (Aug 1, 2011)

kush fario said:


> stink hasent posted on here for quite some time it seems i hope all is well


Stinks doing great. He's been busy working on a book. And will be a Speaker At HempFest Seattle,Wa

He also shows up when he's free on his website.


----------



## BambamLFC (Aug 1, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> My attitude towards the cuttings is "you want some water? grow some fuckin roots then bitch and you can have all you want".
> 
> Works everytime.


hahahaha brilliant. this has got to be the best and most informative thread ive seen on this site. your pvc systems are genius! top stuff! +++rep


----------



## r1tony (Aug 1, 2011)

Was going to take a break from growing for bit... but popped some Kushage and White Widow in to try with the SB system. Here we go again!


----------



## petethedom (Aug 1, 2011)

I had to stop reading after a few hours. I will buy Stinky's book for sure! Thanks so much for everything. The most informative thread on this subject hands down. Ever read so much your head hurts? LOL! Time to medicate


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 4, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


wicked quote


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 5, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Here is a link to our Website showing how to use the Strongboxies for a Veg Unit.http://www.stinkbuddies.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=782.0


Thanks, Daryl


----------



## DarylP (Aug 5, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Thanks, Daryl


Hey no problem.. Spread the love.


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a cloner I made the other day to fit in a homemade 20"x20"x30" tent. I made the cloner because the humidity dome root riot cloning method just wasn't cutting it and the full sized stink bud cloner was waaaay too big to fit in my little stealth tent. I used a 16"x11"x10" rubbermaid tub I got from Lowe's for $5. I used the same pump and mister apparatus as the original I just kept cutting equal lengths off of each of the sides that housed the misters until it fit. And I just 4, 2" holes down the middle of the top to fit around all of the mister housing since its a bit of a tight fit. Using a smaller pump and less pvc would maybe allow you to get enough room in there to put as many net pots in the lid as you can fit. Oh, and yes I AM going to paint everything black I have the spray paint and everything I just didn't have time to waste, root riots were going to let my cuttings die and that's all I got.


----------



## blakesurdaddy (Aug 11, 2011)

what is the actual amount of water stink uses in his cloner and how much clonex solution per gallon, i have it made, just dunno what to put in it lol


----------



## two2brains (Aug 12, 2011)

blakesurdaddy said:


> what is the actual amount of water stink uses in his cloner and how much clonex solution per gallon, i have it made, just dunno what to put in it lol


150ml clonex


----------



## blakesurdaddy (Aug 12, 2011)

so 150 ml of clonex solution per gallon? alright, how much gallons per 18 gallon ruff neck container


----------



## adamhew77 (Aug 13, 2011)

blakesurdaddy said:


> so 150 ml of clonex solution per gallon? alright, how much gallons per 18 gallon ruff neck container


im pretty sure thats enough for the whole 10 gallons 
you dont want it more than 1/2 full btw
I have a great tid bit of info for all who are trying to lower the initial costs...a analog timer ( the kind with 96 little black buttons...NOT THE OTHER or digital) with 15 min increments works perfectly fine..15 on 15 off...the CAP ART timer is really cool but i have had no issues as of yet with this method...and its 12.99 instead of 100.00
I personally use dip n grow it is stronger and has an extra chemical that aids in root development...it is very concentrated but just a cap full creates the 120ml of solution needed. I am only using the cloner since i have recently moved outside but it truly does have 100% success. Any outdoor growers have any useful advice please hit me up I am new to controlled outdoor...i have guerrilla grown but never been legal until i moved here to Cali.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Aug 13, 2011)

Originally Posted by ChronicClouds 
Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.




adamhew77 said:


> Gotta love a know it all that don't know.jack...lol. have Been following for some time stink you.rule man. You use botanicare over advanced can I ask why.. and do you add the huvega and sWeet.


Its not a know it all thing its the truth dumbie! I'm not knocking him it's cool he posted it for free for all to see. But he either infringed on High Times or he's the creator that HT based the article off of or HT infringed on stinkbud.* Either way I don't care*. But do some research next time adamhew77 you wont look like such a dick face. Just saying. I own the collectors edition copy so it even has a different cover and articles. http://hightimes.com/video/ht_admin/5335 http://hightimes.com/grow/ht_admin/5645 
If anyone wants Extra help with there setup check out this link: http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/1378.html


----------



## HoomSad (Aug 14, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Originally Posted by ChronicClouds
> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.
> 
> 
> ...


So much FAIL...


----------



## adamhew77 (Aug 14, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Originally Posted by ChronicClouds
> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you truly are ignorant. Stinkbud wrote the Hightimes article before he started this thread. THATS WHY ITS ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now can we please talk about something new ...didnt you state that a few weeks ago...and we're moving on  Please take your negative energies and name calling to the kiddie section Thanks


----------



## dafoo (Aug 16, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> Here is a picture of my experimental 6 hole unit. I still use a 396 GPH pump but I scaled down res to 10 gal.
> 
> It's working great. Eventually I'm going to draw up some plans. I just need some spare time.


Do you think a 600w hps would be optimal for this setup? Or do you think a 600w could handle an 8 plant system?
Thx


----------



## adamhew77 (Aug 17, 2011)

I cannot afford a timer right now does anyone know the negatives of running the cloner 24/7 ? I am also putting it outside for as much natural(free) light


----------



## DarylP (Aug 17, 2011)

adamhew77 said:


> I cannot afford a timer right now does anyone know the negatives of running the cloner 24/7 ? I am also putting it outside for as much natural(free) light


Nothing wrong with 24/7 for your seeds or clones.


----------



## DarylP (Aug 17, 2011)

dafoo said:


> Do you think a 600w hps would be optimal for this setup? Or do you think a 600w could handle an 8 plant system?
> Thx


600 watt hps will work if that is all you have. For a full SB rail system 1000 watt would give you alot better coverage and light penetration for higher yields


----------



## DarylP (Aug 17, 2011)

HoomSad said:


> So much FAIL...


Stinkbud was asked by High times to write up that artical for them. He is the designer of this system it's has nothing to do with High times other than the write up done on Stinkbud.


----------



## DarylP (Aug 17, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Originally Posted by ChronicClouds
> Good Post Stink! I'm sorry but....This thread is a copy of High Times! This exact article with the same pictures and design is from High Times....even the nutrient formula to the wording. I used the same article to make my aeroponics unit. I redesigned it. This Thread is excellent though, it simplifies and makes it easier to get started growing aeroponically. I highly suggest aero over any other form. Although dirt is for the best quality, just ask the cannabis cup winners.
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone want help with thier systems than log onto the real Stinkbuddies website. That's where you will find Stink and all the members that use and have modified this setup.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Aug 17, 2011)

adamhew77 said:


> I cannot afford a timer right now does anyone know the negatives of running the cloner 24/7 ? I am also putting it outside for as much natural(free) light


Running 24/7 can help yield slightly more, you might need a water chiller to keep the pump from heating up you rez. I've done it both ways and saw no major impact. However I run mine 24/7 during during flushing.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Aug 17, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Stinkbud was asked by High times to write up that artical for them. He is the designer of this system it's has nothing to do with High times other than the write up done on Stinkbud.


Nice, my apologies to stinkbud. I got lazy and didn't cross reference my facts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DarylP (Aug 17, 2011)

No problem. If you had a chance to get to Hempfest this weekend. You could have a chance to hear Stinkbud talk about his system and updated units..


----------



## dafoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you have any issues waterproofing that undercurrent system? Where did you get the designs? 
I did a dwc, drip and I had a hell of a time trying to waterproof those bucket to bucket connections.
Looks good though man.





DarylP said:


> Here's the modified Stinkbud room. Gone UnderCurrent and Vertical lighting, DWC and SB Aero/NFTView attachment 1711718View attachment 1711720View attachment 1711721View attachment 1711722...


----------



## DarylP (Aug 19, 2011)

My Under Current was built by http://www.cch2o.com/.
Put the kit together filled it with water fired it up and no leaks.


----------



## Rimiv (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a question. When you say 2x 1000ws for flowering, do you mean x2 1000ws overall (spread across the three) or x2 1000ws per stinkbuddy sr.?


----------



## WillyBagseed (Aug 21, 2011)

Rimiv said:


> I have a question. When you say 2x 1000ws for flowering, do you mean x2 1000ws overall (spread across the three) or x2 1000ws per stinkbuddy sr.?


2 over the 3. I use a 600w HPS over ea unit. Mine are a 3 rail mod , 30" wide and 40" long rails w/4 plants per rail, 11" between pots, 200w less over all but does as well if not a little better than the 2 1000w HPS. With the 600w hps in an air cooled hood you can put it almost on top of the plants compared to a 1k.

*I have a second set of rails that fit the units with only 3 plants per rail, offset, depends what I am out for as far as which rails I use.


----------



## josejiminez (Aug 25, 2011)

DarylP said:


> My Under Current was built by http://www.cch2o.com/.
> Put the kit together filled it with water fired it up and no leaks.


 What are your opinions of the undercurrent system?


----------



## DarylP (Aug 26, 2011)

josejiminez said:


> What are your opinions of the undercurrent system?


It blows away any other system out there for yield..


----------



## josejiminez (Aug 28, 2011)

sounds good, how much ease of use?


----------



## josejiminez (Aug 28, 2011)

what I meant was , how about ease of use?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still going and going and going. I guess I should add that I've been using the Stinkbud type NFT unit for 4 years and I love it. It is the simplest, easiest, most efficient way to grow pot.


----------



## kush fario (Aug 29, 2011)

pot pimp you wouldent happen to be of the potpimp seed company would you?? 

if so would you quickly care to explain why people send you money for seeds and never get seeds?

if its not you i dont mean any dissrespect and i have never bought seeds from that vender. but reading your name just sparked some memories of when i was loking for reliable seed sites.


----------



## 303420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Best thread ever. I was wondering if the PPM that stinky uses is calculated using the 500 or 700?


----------



## profgrow (Aug 30, 2011)

Agreed, this is the most amazing thread i have ever read... ever. i started reading 2 days ago, had to skip most of the none-skunk posts or i would still be in the 100s lol. This has given all the info you would ever need to grow aero. I actually started reading this thread while doing a bit of light research on industrial grows, I'm currently working on a project in northern Vt to get medical marijuana dispensaries opened up and we are currently working on the plans for the first greenhouse (unfortunatly still in R and D as the legislature has the law that will allow the dispensaries to open on the back burner). After reading this thread i have decided to design the greenhouse using this method and will be bringing it to the board members in a couple weeks. I couldnt be more greatful for the help offered here by every one of the consistant contributers, some of you have been updating for years and that shows real passion. Again, thank you all for everything.


----------



## Baybread (Aug 31, 2011)

Yo stink, I'm only on page 50 but I love the system and was planning on doing a similar aero/nft system but now I'm just going to finish reading and use your system. Btw I was looking up info on those one love electronic vape cigs and I saw that you were schooling everyone on fuck combustion too. Thanks for all the info and it's great to have someone so active in the community.


----------



## DarylP (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow threads been Pruned alittle..


----------



## 1tnttoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow it certainly has been pruned..
I am on the stinkbuddies site,,,thanksDarylP


DarylP said:


> Wow threads been Pruned alittle..


----------



## majicmoney1 (Sep 20, 2011)

New to all of this so 1st question is how do I put up a pic for my profile? Second is how would I go about transferring a newly developed plant from outside to the indoors into a pot???


----------



## majicmoney1 (Sep 20, 2011)

New to all of this so 1st question is how do I put up a pic for my profile? Second is how would I go about transferring a newly developed plant from outside to the indoors into a pot???​


----------



## majicmoney1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yo stink how would I transfer a outside plant into a pot?? I started it outside about a month in a half ago but now its starting to get cold out so what should I do??


----------



## DarylP (Sep 20, 2011)

1tnttoy said:


> Wow it certainly has been pruned..
> I am on the stinkbuddies site,,,thanksDarylP


 Your welcome My nick there is BIGd


----------



## majicmoney1 (Sep 22, 2011)

How do I move a plant from outside to the inside? should I dig it up or cut??


----------



## sweetcheekz (Sep 22, 2011)

majicmoney1;

I just moved a plant from soil to this flowering setup. held up the plant, shook out as much soil as I could while being careful of roots. Sprayed roots gently with water to get as much more soil as I could off, then soaked in water for two hours, then went back to spraying/shaking (gently...not hurting roots). 
Then I cut a net pot vertically, cut out the bottom, wrapped it around the farthest up part of the roots it'd fit, closed and taped it shut, stuck in fence post, some roots were up higher so I wrapped panda paper lightly around top of roots, then taped that.
Shocked for about 2 days, making a slow recovery.


----------



## sweetcheekz (Sep 22, 2011)

r1 does it reflect all the heat too, so your plant would be hotter, or no?


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

tony just have to say i fucking love your avatar man!


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 30, 2011)

StinkBud Single vers. 5.5 - Harvest = 20oz. under 1-1000W HPS
View attachment 1813327


----------



## Bullethead21 (Sep 30, 2011)

What ya using for your nutrient line up these days stinkbud? Still using Botanicare products? Full line?

Peace!


----------



## DarylP (Sep 30, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> StinkBud Single vers. 5.5 - Harvest = 20oz. under 1-1000W HPS
> View attachment 1813327



How many plants in the rails Stink?


----------



## slhpuffer2011 (Oct 3, 2011)

is there a thread for the new aero/dwc?


----------



## slhpuffer2011 (Oct 3, 2011)

And yeah i read the whole thread in about 3 weeks


----------



## slhpuffer2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey stinkbud??????I tried to join stinbuddies but to no avail???Im interested in the new hybrid system???Design diagram??cloner/veg/flower timing??Can anyone help please?


----------



## Hemp Hollywood (Oct 4, 2011)

I fell in love with your setup. I was pricing the first setup , then i see there is a version 5 and was having trouble finding the build instructions in all the posts.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 6, 2011)

Hemp Hollywood said:


> I fell in love with your setup. I was pricing the first setup , then i see there is a version 5 and was having trouble finding the build instructions in all the posts.


All current build info..http://www.stinkbuddies.com/downloads.htm 
More build info inside forum..


----------



## tyler666 (Oct 6, 2011)

is there any advantage(or problem) with using 5" fence post and 3" net pots?


also what about running the pvc misters on both sides of the fence post. i realize i would probably need to double the pump size.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler666 said:


> is there any advantage(or problem) with using 5" fence post and 3" net pots?
> 
> 
> also what about running the pvc misters on both sides of the fence post. i realize i would probably need to double the pump size.


Instead of using the pipe and sprayers. You might think about top feeding the Rails. Install sprayers through the top of the Rail with a sprayer between each net cup. And yes using the 5 inch Rails gives the plants more root space..


----------



## tyler666 (Oct 8, 2011)

does anyone know the diameter of the actual Aeroflo 2 chambers(or fence posts) by GH???


----------



## potpimp (Oct 11, 2011)

kush fario said:


> pot pimp you wouldent happen to be of the potpimp seed company would you??
> 
> if so would you quickly care to explain why people send you money for seeds and never get seeds?
> 
> if its not you i dont mean any dissrespect and i have never bought seeds from that vender. but reading your name just sparked some memories of when i was loking for reliable seed sites.


 For the last fucking time, I'm NOT "Ripz" of potpimp seed company. I have been "Potpimp" here since 2007. He stole my nick, plain and simple.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2011)

No rail, just one big plant.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2011)

People freak out when I tell them I've had plants that can handle over 3000 PPM. Some strains can handle more nutes than others.


----------



## Beno Brown (Oct 11, 2011)

Could I take the plants straight from the cloner and put them in flowering to ensure shorter plants? I will be growing in a basement with a low (6' 6") ceiling.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 11, 2011)

Beno Brown said:


> Could I take the plants straight from the cloner and put them in flowering to ensure shorter plants? I will be growing in a basement with a low (6' 6") ceiling.


Yes you can. If you wanted to you could veg your plants in the flower unit for a short period of time before putting them into flower.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 11, 2011)

Over on the Stinkbuddies website we have a member pulling 2.25 pounds every two weeks off 12 plants. Not bad for a set of rails.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 11, 2011)

Beno Brown said:


> Could I take the plants straight from the cloner and put them in flowering to ensure shorter plants? I will be growing in a basement with a low (6' 6") ceiling.


Vegging is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Beno Brown (Oct 11, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Yes you can. If you wanted to you could veg your plants in the flower unit for a short period of time before putting them into flower.





potpimp said:


> Vegging is a complete waste of time.


Great. Since the plants will be shorter(and I assume, shorter root systems as well), could I use the veg system to grow the plants in?


----------



## bones1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

* 




After the cloner it's off to the veg system *

* After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.

I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.

The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.

Again, all my systems are on the same timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This gives the roots the maximum amount of Oxygen without letting them dry out.

I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
 
Botanicare Nutrients:
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop.

I adjust my PH to 5.8

Stay tuned for more... *​



Hi Stinkbud, love the journal, ive learned so much reading it. I have a question for you. On page one you say all your systems are on one timer and its set to 1 minute on 5 minutes off , can you tell me the name of the timer as i cant find one that does single minutes. Thanks alot and big respect to you.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2011)

bones1966 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/CAP-ART-DNe-Adjustable-Recycle-Timer/dp/B00286QNDM


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Over on the Stinkbuddies website we have a member pulling 2.25 pounds every two weeks off 12 plants. Not bad for a set of rails.


Are you talking about SuperStoner??



potpimp said:


> Vegging is a complete waste of time.


False


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 11, 2011)

Stinkbud site is a joke anymore (since Stinkbud left - actually the members made him leave and I see why) site takes weeks to get any kind of reply and only 12 or so people frequent the site anymore (most which spout off erroneous information on any topic) Superstoner is the only one left that is worth anything and last I logged on he was pissed at the other members too and about to leave.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 11, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Are you talking about SuperStoner??
> 
> 
> 
> False


No it's another member. But SS does good also.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 11, 2011)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Stinkbud site is a joke anymore (since Stinkbud left - actually the members made him leave and I see why) site takes weeks to get any kind of reply and only 12 or so people frequent the site anymore (most which spout off erroneous information on any topic) Superstoner is the only one left that is worth anything and last I logged on he was pissed at the other members too and about to leave.


 You been on Stinkbuddies sense we have moved the site? And I was just chatting with Stink this morning on his site.


----------



## bones1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks *JimmyT , will look to be getting one of them.... 
*


----------



## Evocho (Oct 11, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> http://www.amazon.com/CAP-ART-DNe-Adjustale-Recycle-Timer/dp/B00286QNDM


How many pumps can we expect to run off this pump?

It says rated for 15amps hmmm....


----------



## DarylP (Oct 12, 2011)

Two if your lucky. Not that great of a timer. Hermie some plants because one of those stopped working.


----------



## sonytvpenny (Oct 12, 2011)

After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.

I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.

The plants are under a 250W MH light set to 18/6.

Again, all my systems are on the same timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This gives the roots the maximum amount of Oxygen without letting them dry out.

I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:

Botanicare Nutrients:
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

I start at 1500 PPM and bring it up to 2000 PPM by the second week of veg. I change the nutrients every 3 weeks with each new crop.

I adjust my PH to 5.8


New to growing and I have a question with that nutrient set-up. How many gallons of water is with that nutrient mix. Thanks for any advice


----------



## DarylP (Oct 13, 2011)

sonytvpenny said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Stinks nute Schedule was way out there in PPM. We have a better schedule now that runs a lower PPM which save on nute cost and gives you better yeilds. Here are two links, One to the thread for the revised schedule and another for a spreadsheet that you can use to calculate the Ml's per gal.http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?2455-superstoners-botanicare-recipe-and-feed-schedule 

and the spreadsheet program http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?4355-Superstoners-Botanicare-Recipe-Spreadsheet


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 13, 2011)

DarylP said:


> No it's another member. But SS does good also.


I lost the little faith I had in SS when he claimed a while ago that he was producing 1.35 grams per watt. Total bullshit


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 13, 2011)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Stinkbud site is a joke anymore (since Stinkbud left - actually the members made him leave and I see why) site takes weeks to get any kind of reply and only 12 or so people frequent the site anymore (most which spout off erroneous information on any topic) Superstoner is the only one left that is worth anything and last I logged on he was pissed at the other members too and about to leave.


Actually we have couple of thousand members at StinkBuddies.com and a few hundred active members. I never did hang out much just because I'm so busy. I really created the site for the other StinkBuddies anyway, not me. I already know what I'm doing but there are lots of beginners that need help getting medicine. I wanted to create a place where a noob can go and not be made fun of or harassed like here. 

StinkBud kicked out of StinkBuddies.com? ROFL!!! That is so fucking funny! No one kicked me out of StinkBuddies.com. You just gotta love the internet! The truth is, it's those fucking aliens from outer space! They tried but we kicked their little green taints. (little fuckers!!) We do have some great managers at StinkBuddies though. Those guys rock! Now that I think about it SheepFarmer might be an alien... He seems a little different for some reason... 

Come on over and hang out with me in the mornings. I'll usually stop by for a few minutes while I drink my coffee. If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them for you.

What many people may not realize is that I'm about 4 years ahead of this thread. The nutes I'm running now are vastly different from what I used in 2008 when this thread was started. I don't even use Botanicare anymore. I run all custom shit directly from the manufacture. Someday you will all understand, be patient...

I don't use rail systems anymore either, all hybrid Aero/DWC now. I have a couple of local testers that I give my systems to. I'll try something and then tweak the design. Right now SB Single is at version 5.5, stay tuned.

Here is what I'm smoking right now...
View attachment 1834922

Here is the latest SB Single system. 20oz. from one plant under 1000W HPS.
View attachment 1834923

Spead the love!
StinkBud


----------



## DarylP (Oct 13, 2011)

Dam Stink. I need to get some clones of that Stinky Afghan


----------



## DarylP (Oct 13, 2011)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Stinkbud site is a joke anymore (since Stinkbud left - actually the members made him leave and I see why) site takes weeks to get any kind of reply and only 12 or so people frequent the site anymore (most which spout off erroneous information on any topic) Superstoner is the only one left that is worth anything and last I logged on he was pissed at the other members too and about to leave.



Why would a group of follower kick the one person we all look up to off his own website???? I really got a good laugh off that...


----------



## signt (Oct 14, 2011)

about to run though this whole thread


----------



## signt (Oct 14, 2011)

ps daryip....malamute in your avatar?


----------



## DarylP (Oct 14, 2011)

signt said:


> ps daryip....malamute in your avatar?


Timber Wolf/Malamute Hybrid


----------



## Perforator (Oct 16, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Stinks nute Schedule was way out there in PPM. We have a better schedule now that runs a lower PPM which save on nute cost and gives you better yeilds. Here are two links, One to the thread for the revised schedule and another for a spreadsheet that you can use to calculate the Ml's per gal.http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?2455-superstoners-botanicare-recipe-and-feed-schedule
> 
> and the spreadsheet program http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?4355-Superstoners-Botanicare-Recipe-Spreadsheet


Why post links when you have to sign in to see them, kind of useless isn't it, just post it here.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 16, 2011)

Perforator said:


> Why post links when you have to sign in to see them, kind of useless isn't it, just post it here.


Because there is a hell of a lot of good info on that site. Only takes a few minutes to sign up..


----------



## georgeforeman (Oct 16, 2011)

JimmyT, SS has collected some excellent strains over the years that have been proven to produce in aero. Some strains like aero, some wont produce in aero. Genetics and a stress-less environment will get you above 1 g/w easy.


----------



## Perforator (Oct 16, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Only takes a few minutes to sign up..


 Probably about the same amount of time it would take you to post it here.


----------



## DarylP (Oct 16, 2011)

Perforator said:


> Probably about the same amount of time it would take you to post it here.



Quoted from SuperStoners Thread on www.Stinkbuddies.com:
lets talk nutes: i really do like the botanicare line, and it is very easy to work with. the best thing about it is making a batch and pouring it in to the res instead of every single thing 1 at a time. i follwed the original stinkbud recipe until i felt comfortable experimenting.

YOU DO NOT NEED 2000PPM TO GET EXCELLENT YIELDS FROM THIS SYSTEM.

i have had some strains as high as 3000ppm+ with no burning or visible problems. these same strains have better yields at these lower levels.

here is a completely updated nute schedule and recipe amounts for what i am trying now. as you can see my plants are very healthy and they dont look like they were starved.

i have switched from ginormous to hammerhead from advance nutes. i wanted to try other bloom enhancers and these were my top 2 picks. i have just started using the hammerhead and there are a couple things i like better about it already: it doesnt raise the ph like ginormous does(a lot) it actually lowered it slightly. it didnt raise my ppm as much as ginormous and my res has been completely staple for 3 days now, when normally the first 3-4 days of a res i get some ph swings.

update: i now use hydroplex from botanicare and it is hands down the best of the 3 boosters. it does not affect ppm or ph near as bad and is cheaper. i have continued to set records with my last few harvests.

and i have added great white to the mix. it is a beneficial bateria mix, and very expensive. i am adding 2tsp to 25gal res at the start of veg and at start of flower and the 2 week flower res change. this stuff works and my plants have never looked this good.

i use tap water at 7.1ph and 110ppm. the recipe is based on bringing a 25gal res to 650ppm +tap ppm = 760ppm in veg before any other additives
my absolute top ppm is 1250 now since i have added co2 in the flower room.. i use almost a 1/2-1/3 of the nutes and get better yields.

veg:
175ml pure pro grow
70ml karma
60ml cal mag
premix in milk jug and add first to water.

then add:
50ml silica blast
100 ml of aquashield
2 tsp of great white

then adjust ph to 5.8.

the night before moving to flower i drain res and add fresh water with 150ml clearex and run for 24 hrs.

week 1 and 2 flower:

125ml pro grow
125ml pro bloom
80ml karma
60ml cal mag 
80ml sweet
premix in milk jug and add to res 

then add 50ml silica blast, 2 tsp great white, and 100 ml aquashield

then adjust ph to 5.8




empty and then do the clearex flush for 24hrs before new nutes.



weeks 3-5:
250ml pro bloom
100ml karma
70ml calmag
100ml sweet
premix and add to res. 

then add 100ml silica blast and 100ml aquashield and 2tsp of greatwhite
at the beginning of week 4 add 50 ml of hydroplex and 50ml more at beginning of week 5. when using bloom boosters dont be surprised if it takes a lot more ph down to adjust.

at the end of week 5 empty and do the clearex flush.

week 6-harvest(most of mine finish in 53-60 days):
250ml pbp for soil
100ml karma
100ml sweet
70ml calmag

then 100 ml silica blast, 100ml aquashield, and 150ml of hydroplex and no greatwhite.

ph is always 5.7-5.9, under or over gets adjusted. if ph is always corrected and you have a problem you save 3-4 days by already knowing it is not ph related.

and dont tell me they say use clearex for 4-6 hrs or whatever it says on the bottle. my lights on is 10pm-10am and when i started doing it i said screw that, let it run. you will see ph go from 5.8 to 7.3+ in 24 hrs. that is the built up salts being removed. the plants have plenty of stored nutes to go 24hrs.

and you really dont want to get me into a debate over a final flush. feed those bitches until you harvest.

Spreadsheet created by Georgeforman Member of www.Stinkbuddies.com
RIU will not allow upload of file due to format. So grab it off Stinks website..


----------



## Perforator (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## DarylP (Oct 16, 2011)

NP there's another 110 post to the thread.


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a great thread. Would like to know StinkBudy's new improved Aero/DWC method.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks SS! I'm sure this will help many people. I've always preached experimentation and this is a perfect example of it's success. Never take my word for anything, try it yourself. If you discover a better way then post your results so we can all benefit. That's the whole concept of "Spread the Love". 

A huge yield is always nice but what people will never really understand is how great the buds taste grown in a SB system! I can forgive a poor yield if there are other benefits but I can never forgive shitty taste.

I've seen many different kinds of growing methods and they all can produce big buds. Then when you smoke them it seems like something is missing from the flavor. 

Try SS's recipe and you won't be disappointed.
StinkBudView attachment 1849797


----------



## nycd420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is your stinkbud site down i tryed to join and havent gotten an email back no one answers my email eather ?


----------



## DarylP (Oct 27, 2011)

nycd420 said:


> Is your stinkbud site down i tryed to join and havent gotten an email back no one answers my email eather ?


I will have Sheep and Pete do some checking


----------



## DarylP (Oct 27, 2011)

NYCD420 check your spam folder for the e-mail


----------



## nycd420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks  idid


----------



## DarylP (Oct 28, 2011)

nycd420 said:


> Thanks  idid


Was it in there?


----------



## nycd420 (Oct 28, 2011)

No I checked all that before i said anything Here i emailed them also never heard anything back


----------



## DarylP (Oct 28, 2011)

nycd420 said:


> No I checked all that before i said anything Here i emailed them also never heard anything back


ok i'll let you in. repost here if you still have problems.


----------



## nycd420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Still nothing?


----------



## DarylP (Oct 28, 2011)

nycd420 said:


> Still nothing?


 Can you log on to the website?


----------



## nycd420 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am in thanks


----------



## DarylP (Oct 29, 2011)

nycd420 said:


> I am in thanks


no problem enjoy


----------



## Dively (Oct 30, 2011)

Check out my hydro grow using LED's and HID's on youtube. Let me know what you think!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBJ3wwAJwxY


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

dead thread? seems like its an inbox now.


----------



## DarylP (Nov 5, 2011)

Not really dead. Just slowed way down. Most Stinkbud users are now on Stinkbuddies website.


----------



## tripleDfarmer (Nov 8, 2011)

im a little puzzled here, do you just pick up your pot, plant, roots and all and just move them into the side ones? even with those crazy large roots growing everywere?


----------



## DarylP (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, What I do is I lift each plants up out of the Veg box once a week to help keep the Roots from tangling up with each other. Than I have a hook made from a hanger that I use to pull the roots into the rails when transplanting them into flower.


----------



## logantwin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if the Stinkbuddies website is still up and running. I tried several times to register and have never gotten a confirmation email and cannot log in either.

Does anybody here know how I can get onto the website?

Thanks!


----------



## budbuster3000 (Nov 13, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> Take them out and let them dry completely.
> 
> It usually takes a good 3 months for the best cure. Like fine wine the longer bud cures the better it will taste.


Spoken like a god


----------



## DarylP (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like you made it over to Stinkbuddies ok * logantwin 
*


----------



## adamhew77 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a random question. I had the unfortunate circumstances of having to move my plants 2 times. They started outdoors and remained that way in the 1st move . This 2nd move brought them indoors so I went from 6 hours light or to 12 hours now. I have 45 in flower in about a 7' x 7' and I am running 3 ~ 600 HPS and 1~1000 MH The variable is the veg plants are around the corner and my flowering ones are not 100% dark but with no more than a full moon and none directly hitting. My question is out of the tips of some of the buds it is growing new leaves that look like the beginning of new limbs . I have taken a flowering plant back to veg and it looks alot like that. Can the blue light or the doubling of duration of light be the cause? is it just simply too much light ..is that even possible? I have taken the 1000 out and if needed will shorten the light cycle I am not a newbie but this has me curious. I would like to hear from some more experienced folks on what they are doing and ideas as to why The varieties are Black Widow, Agent Orange, Blue Dream...only the Black Widow's are doing this. Thanks


----------



## mrstabbyphace (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a question. After each harvest, would I cut the next set of clones from the plants that just went from the cloner to the veg area or the ones that went from the veg area to the first flower area?


----------



## adamhew77 (Nov 30, 2011)

mrstabbyphace said:


> I have a question. After each harvest, would I cut the next set of clones from the plants that just went from the cloner to the veg area or the ones that went from the veg area to the first flower area?


 From veg to flower. the rooted clones are only growing roots...lol


----------



## mrstabbyphace (Nov 30, 2011)

adamhew77 said:


> From veg to flower. the rooted clones are only growing roots...lol


Cool, Just wasn't sure if after 3 weeks in the cloner plants would be ready to take cuttings from. And on the same note I was worried about taking cuttings from the ones just put into flower, as I wouldn't want the plant to focus on repairing where I cut as opposed to focusing on bud production. But I would imagine it takes a little bit for it to go from veg to bloom, so during that time would be when it is healing itself.

So I guess that makes sense. I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## adamhew77 (Dec 1, 2011)

mrstabbyphace said:


> Cool, Just wasn't sure if after 3 weeks in the cloner plants would be ready to take cuttings from. And on the same note I was worried about taking cuttings from the ones just put into flower, as I wouldn't want the plant to focus on repairing where I cut as opposed to focusing on bud production. But I would imagine it takes a little bit for it to go from veg to bloom, so during that time would be when it is healing itself.
> 
> 
> Take clones from the lowest possible branches that are as close to 4" as possible. Stinks cloner really has 100% success I have even taken some from my finished plants..the lower buds little nothing popcorn that doesnt even amount to a good toke.... they took longer but they rooted and basically saved the genetics I wanted. Once the plants are in full bud production you are right to a degree. If you take certain little branches they dont really regrow them they focus the energy to where you want it...making flowers.., but that in itself is a lot of info to learn about where to clip when and why.. The transition takes a couple of weeks for them to shift from growing ... to flower. Its not going to effect it at all. Follow Stinks design to the letter while you learn the "WHY" and by the 2nd or 3rd you will feel like a pro, but all the years Ive done this i learn something new all the time. Just a little added info little off subject....buy neem oil and lady bugs...the lady bugs will eat mites and many other unwanted bugs and the the neem oil is an organic way to prevent larger leaf eating bugs as well as white powdery mildew.


----------



## nasar (Dec 11, 2011)

stink buds method vs al b fucts method which is better? yield, maintenance and quality


----------



## reverof (Dec 11, 2011)

IMO both are adequate.... I like SB's systems... check out the site www.stinkbuddies.com excellent sit for their systems


----------



## DarylP (Dec 12, 2011)

reverof said:


> IMO both are adequate.... I like SB's systems... check out the site www.stinkbuddies.com excellent sit for their systems


Yup best site on the internet


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Stinkbud, I have a man-crush on you. Yeah, I said it


----------



## VirtualRain (Dec 19, 2011)

I cant get onto the forum for his website. The email never comes but I have an account but cant see anything


----------



## Pancho415 (Dec 19, 2011)

What is your view on misters instead of spray heads? like a mist of nuts and water? is there a difference in oxygenation or whatever? i am a med.pre-new grower, haven't had even one grow yet. been just looking around and researching. great stuff tho!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 19, 2011)

Pancho415 said:


> What is your view on misters instead of spray heads? like a mist of nuts and water? is there a difference in oxygenation or whatever? i am a med.pre-new grower, haven't had even one grow yet. been just looking around and researching. great stuff tho!!!


 It sounds like you are referring to high pressure aeroponics. You can read more about that here https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/437684-true-hp-aero-2011-a.html


----------



## DarylP (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas from all the Members of Stinkbuddies.com.


----------



## snakes420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys I read through the first ~100 pages of this thread and also checked out his website and know that this is the exact system I want to setup for my first grow. The problem is that I don't have a room to grow in, the best I can do is buy a fairly large cabinet. So I have a few questions:

1. What is the minimum sized cabinet I need for a single Stinkbud Jr system? What is the minimum size if I wanted to fit in 3 Stinkbud Jr flower systems so I can harvest every 3 weeks?
2. Since I'm likely only going to be able to fit in 1 flower system and therefore can only do 1 harvest every 9 weeks, will I need to have mother plants?
3. Do you have any links for others who have used the Stinkbud system for a cabinet grow?
4. What sort of yield should I expect (rough estimates, I know it depends on the strain and other things)?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2011)

The system you want is actually the Stinkbud Single. You could grow just one big plant and yield a pound. My last Sour Diesel produced 20oz. from one-1000W HPS light. The first SB single plans are online at www.stinkbuddies.com but I have a much better version now. I just finished my book and I'm trying to find a publisher right now. The book will have everything you need!

You will need 8 weeks of veg and another 8 weeks flowering though. You could start from seed each time or buy a cutting if possible. Buy DNA Genetics seeds. They rule!

Good luck bro!
StinkBud


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 30, 2011)

StinkBud said:


> Buy DNA Genetics seeds. They rule!


I feel the same way! I wish I could get my hands on proven clones but, that's beyond my reach. I'm left to scour various seed vendors and, I must say, DNA's OG Kush has been the most impressive growing, looking, smelling top-shelf plant with a nicely balanced high. Far exceeds many other vendors' strains. Are there any specific ones you'd recommend from DNA? Thanks and Happy New Year, SB!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 31, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> I feel the same way! I wish I could get my hands on proven clones but, that's beyond my reach. I'm left to scour various seed vendors and, I must say, DNA's OG Kush has been the most impressive growing, looking, smelling top-shelf plant with a nicely balanced high. Far exceeds many other vendors' strains. Are there any specific ones you'd recommend from DNA? Thanks and Happy New Year, SB!


Yea, obviously you already know about OG Kush. If you like the OG you'll love Sour Diesel, LA Confidential, Kushberry, Purple Wreck and just about anything else they breed. They offer a Lemon Skunk that I would love to try.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 2, 2012)

mrstabbyphace said:


> Cool, Just wasn't sure if after 3 weeks in the cloner plants would be ready to take cuttings from. And on the same note I was worried about taking cuttings from the ones just put into flower, as I wouldn't want the plant to focus on repairing where I cut as opposed to focusing on bud production. But I would imagine it takes a little bit for it to go from veg to bloom, so during that time would be when it is healing itself.
> 
> So I guess that makes sense. I appreciate the assistance.


doing it at this time also helps to reduce stretch, as instead of focusing on that first burst of flowering growth when most of the stretching occurs it gets redirected towards healing itself, lessening the degree of stretch by a little on some strains, quite a bit on others. If you take cuttings AND lst at the same time it really slows stretch, just have to be careful is all. Always go light at first, until you see what your plant can handle no matter what you are doing.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 2, 2012)

Why go too all the effort when you can just havest 3-6 pounds every 4 months ? instead of messing around with loads of plants at diffrent stages of growth.


----------



## DarylP (Jan 2, 2012)

dumdedum said:


> Why go too all the effort when you can just havest 3-6 pounds every 4 months ? instead of messing around with loads of plants at diffrent stages of growth.


I could not service my patients if I only pulled in 3-4 pounds every 4 months.


----------



## VirtualRain (Jan 2, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> I just finished my book and I'm trying to find a publisher right now. The book will have everything you need!


How long before we can get a copy of your book do you think?
I'm really quite excited to read it!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 4, 2012)

dumdedum said:


> Why go too all the effort when you can just havest 3-6 pounds every 4 months ? instead of messing around with loads of plants at diffrent stages of growth.


Some people don't like running a perpetual harvest because you never get a break. You always have to keep an eye on your plants and be constantly harvesting and trimming. That's why some people prefer to start all of their systems at the same time and harvest all at once. Then you can shut down after harvest and take a little vacation or something. 

Another benefit to one big harvest is it's easier to stay ahead of pests. You can't spray your buds when they are late in the flowering stage so pests can take over rather quickly. Getting rid of spider mites with a perpetual harvest is really hard. With a one time harvest you can bleach and spray your room between harvests making sure you kill any pests or eggs.

Remember, the size of your harvests is directly related to the size of your room. The bigger the room, the bigger your harvest can be.

StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 4, 2012)

VirtualRain said:


> How long before we can get a copy of your book do you think?
> I'm really quite excited to read it!


I just sent off my new StinkBud Cloner II article to High Times magazine today. It will be in the Master Growers Guide out this May. I'm hoping my book will follow soon after. 
StinkBud


----------



## BambamLFC (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey stinkbud, firstly. this is a fucking dope set up, i love every detail its so well thought out. using the funds from my outdoor grow im defs building systems like these. Im planning on having 4 600w cooltubes in an 8x8 insulated room. I have a small question, i know plants like slightly higher humidity during veg. but does that mean you use a seperate sealed room for the veg stage? or do you use the the flower room as a "lung room" and have the air continuously flowing between the rooms through ducting?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2012)

BambamLFC said:


> Hey stinkbud, firstly. this is a fucking dope set up, i love every detail its so well thought out. using the funds from my outdoor grow im defs building systems like these. Im planning on having 4 600w cooltubes in an 8x8 insulated room. I have a small question, i know plants like slightly higher humidity during veg. but does that mean you use a seperate sealed room for the veg stage? or do you use the the flower room as a "lung room" and have the air continuously flowing between the rooms through ducting?


It doesn't really matter if you use one or two rooms. I like to keep my humidity under 60%, even in veg. Although you don't have to worry about bud rot during veg, you do have to worry about powdery mildew. 40%-60% works best.
StinkBud


----------



## BambamLFC (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks man. i was just tryna picture how id connect both the rooms. i was thinkin leading the carbon filter from flower to veg room. and have the same power centrifugal fan with same length ducting leading back into flower room. but im not really sure how itll work pressure wise, as veg is 4x4 and flower will be 8x8. thanks for the info anyway, ill be buildin them soon! cant wait


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 12, 2012)

BambamLFC said:


> Thanks man. i was just tryna picture how id connect both the rooms. i was thinkin leading the carbon filter from flower to veg room. and have the same power centrifugal fan with same length ducting leading back into flower room. but im not really sure how itll work pressure wise, as veg is 4x4 and flower will be 8x8. thanks for the info anyway, ill be buildin them soon! cant wait


That would work great bro. You could also just pull the air out of the veg room through the lights and out your house. That's what I did. That way you vent your veg room with the same fan you cool your lights with and still keep you flower room sealed.

I had my veg room in my bathroom and my flower room in my closet. I cut a hole in the wall from the closet into the bathroom and connected a 440CFM fan to the hole. Then I ran the output of the fan through the sealed lights in the flower room and vented into my attic.


----------



## BambamLFC (Jan 12, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> That would work great bro. You could also just pull the air out of the veg room through the lights and out your house. That's what I did. That way you vent your veg room with the same fan you cool your lights with and still keep you flower room sealed.
> 
> I had my veg room in my bathroom and my flower room in my closet. I cut a hole in the wall from the closet into the bathroom and connected a 440CFM fan to the hole. Then I ran the output of the fan through the sealed lights in the flower room and vented into my attic.


That's a sick idea. lol shit as if i didnt think of that. thatd cut out the need of a 3rd centrifugal fan. since all the lights will be sealed cooltubes thatd be mad! thanks bro you just saved me $175


----------



## DarylP (Jan 13, 2012)

Kind of what I do. My hood cooling fan is in my flower room 1 and all the hoods draw air from my Veg room which is next door to it. Only bad drawback is it lowers my veg rooms Humidity..


----------



## MTSour (Jan 14, 2012)

StinkBud Thank you for sharing your Knowledge and designs with us! All ready got the supplies for cloner, Veg, and 1 flower set up. Been trying to get caught up on all of the info amogest these pages but have only made it to about 110 or so. any way look forward to learning more from this thread.


----------



## DarylP (Jan 14, 2012)

MTSour said:


> StinkBud Thank you for sharing your Knowledge and designs with us! All ready got the supplies for cloner, Veg, and 1 flower set up. Been trying to get caught up on all of the info amogest these pages but have only made it to about 110 or so. any way look forward to learning more from this thread.


If you have not started building the cloner and purchased the rubbermaid totes. STOP. Go get the strongboxes from HD and Lowes. Won't leak like the rubbermaids will.


----------



## MTSour (Jan 15, 2012)

DarylP said:


> If you have not started building the cloner and purchased the rubbermaid totes. STOP. Go get the strongboxes from HD and Lowes. Won't leak like the rubbermaids will.



Strongboxes? IS that the name brand? I all ready have 3 Rubbermaid's still need 1 more but have not began construction on the units yet. So I could return them for the others if it would be beneficial. do you maybe have a link for the boxes your recommending? I will do a search and see what I can come up with. Thanks DaryIP


----------



## reverof (Jan 15, 2012)

MT Sour... yeah thats actually the name on the them... at Lowes they have them with grey lids (light proof). Also the tops are almost too coincidentally set up with squares perfect for setting each pot. Also the tops are very strong, and easily hold all the weight you can throw at it. Most rubbermaids will fold.


----------



## MTSour (Jan 16, 2012)

reverof said:


> MT Sour... yeah thats actually the name on the them... at Lowes they have them with grey lids (light proof). Also the tops are almost too coincidentally set up with squares perfect for setting each pot. Also the tops are very strong, and easily hold all the weight you can throw at it. Most rubbermaids will fold.


I have found the the strongboxes and boy they do look to be a better pick. To bad I am about 80 miles from HD or lowes lol. I am not needing any of the units just yet so I am opt to go after the strongboxes. The last time I had a cycle going I had a Thrip problem or at lest that what I think they are. Well the last few days I had been noticing these little flying bastards again but in almost every room in the house!! Well after thinking about it I checked my wife's house plants and there was my problem. Little bastards where all over the top soil!! I sprayed the 2 big plants of hers that she has to keep, but we have like 3 others that must go today. I want to get rid of them all but the 2 are from her sister so she refuses to part with them just yet. What I am wondering is if I spray them for a few days and then top off the soil will that solve my problem I could add like 4 maybe even 5 inches of new soil to the pot the plant is in. Or do I have to pull the plant remove some of the soil and then top it off? I know that after my last cycle I am not going to start again till these little shits are dead and gone they destroyed several plants last cycle and I don't want to give them the same opportunity again. Any input would be much appreciated!!


----------



## lownoise83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Prof. You may have covered this in one of the previous 943 pages but I was hoping you could help me understand why you go from one roughneck tub to two[stacked] from Veg onward? I'm thinking it's probably so that the roots don't eventually just sit in the water, but in that case could'nt I just put a protective screen in the reservoir, just above the water, to keep this from happening. I'm asking because I'd like to save as much height as possible.. possibly for another grow above it. Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2012)

lownoise83 said:


> Hi Prof. You may have covered this in one of the previous 943 pages but I was hoping you could help me understand why you go from one roughneck tub to two[stacked] from Veg onward? I'm thinking it's probably so that the roots don't eventually just sit in the water, but in that case could'nt I just put a protective screen in the reservoir, just above the water, to keep this from happening. I'm asking because I'd like to save as much height as possible.. possibly for another grow above it. Thanks


My new rail system uses the same cloner for the veg unit also. The only difference is you add nutrients to the veg unit. The roots hang in the water. If you decide to let the plants veg a long time you may need to add an air stone to the reservoir. That will give the roots the oxygen they need. Basically it's a small DWC system at that point.

My new designs use 6 plants per unit. 3 units in flower and another unit in veg. This is different than my current design. My new room design adds 3 weeks to the veg plants. This means you harvest more per plant. (3-4 oz. per plant) but you also need a total of 4 Aero./NFT sytems, 3 in flower and 1 in veg.View attachment 2001461View attachment 2001448


----------



## lownoise83 (Jan 16, 2012)

StinkBud. Thanks for the quick response. My grow space will be a 2'x3' and 8' in height closet. So what I'm wondering is if you think I could have a successful grow using 1 roughneck tub for clone, veg, and flower? It would be set up just like your Veg system, aeroponics, Scrog... I will be using CFL [ i know you're not a fan] but with my small space I'm thinking it'll help keep the plants short and also heat will be less of an issue. If you think it's plausible please let me know how many plants you would suggest for the space available to avoid it getting to cramped. I'll be trying to grow Strawberry cough. I've also been told that organic nutes can be tricky with an aeroponic system because they clog up the emitters. I know you don't seem to have this problem so if you could also recommend nutes  I know I'm asking a lot but I'm new at this shit. While you're at it could you recommend a decent timer capable of 1 min on and 5 min off [ without breaking the bank]. While I'm at it do you still think roughnecks are the way to go or do you recommend another brand.. I'll stop now. Thank you so much for this thread .. I also just registered to your site. thanks again.

Lownoise83


----------



## DarylP (Jan 16, 2012)

Lownoise You could build a small version of the rail system that would fit inside your grow space.. Just custom design it to fit and veg and flower in that. You would only be able to do one run at a time but. It would be a better system for the larger flowering plants. Try running Botanicare line of nutes. We have a good thread on the Stink site you might like to read.
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?2455-superstoners-botanicare-recipe-and-feed-schedule Plus a spreadsheet for calulating the Ml's per res gals.
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?4355-Superstoners-Botanicare-Recipe-Spreadsheet I would only plan on running 2 plants in that amount of space. Forget the roughnecks get the strongboxes from Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## lownoise83 (Jan 17, 2012)

DarylP said:


> Lownoise You could build a small version of the rail system that would fit inside your grow space.. Just custom design it to fit and veg and flower in that. You would only be able to do one run at a time but. It would be a better system for the larger flowering plants. Try running Botanicare line of nutes. We have a good thread on the Stink site you might like to read.
> http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?2455-superstoners-botanicare-recipe-and-feed-schedule Plus a spreadsheet for calulating the Ml's per res gals.
> http://www.stinkbuddies.com/forum/showthread.php?4355-Superstoners-Botanicare-Recipe-Spreadsheet I would only plan on running 2 plants in that amount of space. Forget the roughnecks get the strongboxes from Lowes and Home Depot.


I hear you darylP and thanks for the response. I suppose I still just don't understand what the benefit of the rail system is. If the benefit is more space between flowering plants then can someone fill me in on the ideal amount of space between plants . Also any other benefits of going with the rail system. Thanks


----------



## lownoise83 (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone..anyone...Bueller....Bueller........Fry!


----------



## DarylP (Jan 17, 2012)

lownoise83 said:


> I hear you darylP and thanks for the response. I suppose I still just don't understand what the benefit of the rail system is. If the benefit is more space between flowering plants then can someone fill me in on the ideal amount of space between plants . Also any other benefits of going with the rail system. Thanks


One support of the plant. Rails hold more weight than the totes. You could just do two DWC buckets and call it good.


----------



## SoCal88 (Jan 19, 2012)

StinkBud I read the first 50 pages of this thread and I gotta say you got the patience of a saint !! What a great read .. From reading a few pages at the end it sounds like the last 2 years have been good for you. I hope that's what Karma is all about..


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 30, 2012)

lownoise83 said:


> I hear you darylP and thanks for the response. I suppose I still just don't understand what the benefit of the rail system is. If the benefit is more space between flowering plants then can someone fill me in on the ideal amount of space between plants . Also any other benefits of going with the rail system. Thanks


The rail system has a super fast growth rate! You can almost watch the plants grow. I've personally never had problems with algae in the water like I've seen with some DWC systems.

Another great option is using Coco with a drain to waste system. It's real easy to maintain and works well with a perpetual harvest.


----------



## los0420 (Feb 11, 2012)

i have used the stink bud system for 3-5 years and i have done different mods made bigger budding units and used different tubs for res but let me tell you guys its works amazing and its super simple


----------



## Jar Man (Feb 12, 2012)

On page 1 stinkbud said-
_
"I select a lower branch from one of my veg plants. It's way better to use a stem from the lower branches than from the top. The lower branches contain more of the hormones that it takes to start roots."

_While he also takes each set of clones from the vegged clones, of vegged clones, of vegged clones, of vegged clones... instead of maintaining mother plants.
It's well documented that growth hormones which encourage the fastest root development and help prevent genetic drift comes from the upper branches of a plant. Synonymous with why potency is higher as you move from bottom branch buds, to mid branch buds, to those at the very top of the plant. Combined here inlies what I believe is the reason we see so many genetically burnt out strains that growers perpetuate. Often flooding the market with second rate bud that looks and smells good but just lacks second gear. The buzz starts to come on, but never really delivers. I've personally seen it happen over a period of time where repeated crops of what was amazing dank gradually devolves into weak and spent mediocrity. Some strains are more vulnerable to this than others. But the fact is you can only take clones of clones, of clones for so long until genetic drift or worse sets in.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

Jar Man said:


> On page 1 stinkbud said-
> _
> "I select a lower branch from one of my veg plants. It's way better to use a stem from the lower branches than from the top. The lower branches contain more of the hormones that it takes to start roots."
> 
> ...


i have notice that that our re-veg plants seem like they re-set and it started it over to a vigorous new plant, they are stronger than our cutsof/cuts/of cuts/of cuts. just a observation,, aybe letting them go the full cycle resets them??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Feb 14, 2012)

945 pages of replies and still going strong. Your the man Stink!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2012)

Jar Man said:


> On page 1 stinkbud said-
> _
> "I select a lower branch from one of my veg plants. It's way better to use a stem from the lower branches than from the top. The lower branches contain more of the hormones that it takes to start roots."
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in seeing how genetic drift will occur in cuttings considering there is no recombination like there is with meiosis and even asexual reproduction. There have been cuttings of certain rose varieties that have been around hundreds of years with no degradation. I find it difficult to believe that any generational degradation is truly due to drift or any genetic changes whatsoever. Every time I have asked this of people, no one can give a reasonable mechanism for this change in the genome that is claimed.


----------



## BambamLFC (Feb 15, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> My new rail system uses the same cloner for the veg unit also. The only difference is you add nutrients to the veg unit. The roots hang in the water. If you decide to let the plants veg a long time you may need to add an air stone to the reservoir. That will give the roots the oxygen they need. Basically it's a small DWC system at that point.
> 
> My new designs use 6 plants per unit. 3 units in flower and another unit in veg. This is different than my current design. My new room design adds 3 weeks to the veg plants. This means you harvest more per plant. (3-4 oz. per plant) but you also need a total of 4 Aero./NFT sytems, 3 in flower and 1 in veg.View attachment 2001461View attachment 2001448


Hey stinkbud! Ive always wondered what if u added another veg system n got bigger plants. im just a little confused with the veg room pic. it shows the original cloner and original veg system, with two full size new rail systems under a 1000w MH. just wondering, since its a perpetual harvest you do. 3 weeks in the cloner, 3 weeks in original veg system, then with the new system theres two of them? do they spend an additional 6 weeks in the veg room or just an additional 3? OR have i mistaken this completely,and you use the 6 best clones from the cloner, skip your original veg system and straight into one of the new rail systems?

sorry if this is confusing lol, its just my outdoor season is almost over. gonna make some quick sales n get my room started up, n i wanna do it properly lol.


----------



## chunkylonin (Feb 15, 2012)

I was waiting on my taxes to start this ,but because the IRS put in that new security software iam under review,oh well ill get it sooner or later but man am I jonesing to put this thing together and start growing .Also you are a cut above the rest stink.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, this is one great thread! I've been reading for a couple of weeks and I'm only at post #2680, still in 2009's posts! Although I do F & D Al B Fuct style, I built a Stinkbud Cloner instead of rooting in rockwool. I'm a lazy stoner and I don't want to water cubes by hand twice a day, so I like to just set the cloner and forget it. When roots form I just chuck the clones into my pots of perlite, neoprene collar and all (I'm not using the net pots). I just purchased this inexpensive cycle timer from Fleabay from a top rated seller, everyone seemed to LOVE these guys so I shelled out the $25 for the 3 pronged version. It works great! I'm sure someone probably already posted the link to these timers, but I thought I'd try to save some folks some money. Thanks, Stink! You are a true revolutionary... http://www.ebay.com/sch/chirocolt45/m.html?hash=item33680bd6e5&item=220788938469&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Doesnt Grow (Feb 16, 2012)

only problem i see that if ur plants are 12"( or smaller) there is not a lot of room for roots to grow in the gutter ( holes that the plants go in) but other that then man Great Job my friend. im very impressed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2012)

Doesnt Grow said:


> only problem i see that if ur plants are 12"( or smaller) there is not a lot of room for roots to grow in the gutter ( holes that the plants go in) but other that then man Great Job my friend. im very impressed.


Kudos on your first post! I love the name you chose, "Your honor, of course I don't grow marijuana! I mean, look at my avatar's name..."


----------



## DarylP (Feb 16, 2012)

Remember everyone that Stink does have his own site set up. So check it out www.stinkbuddies.com


----------



## superfroto (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a question on the flowering system of this set up. How do you squeeze the roots into those small rectangular prisms?


----------



## BambamLFC (Feb 17, 2012)

DarylP said:


> Remember everyone that Stink does have his own site set up. So check it out www.stinkbuddies.com


i have been on there, but its not updated with his new 6 plant system


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Where is this 6 plant system you speak of!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Where is this 6 plant system you speak of!


http://www.stinkbuddies.com/downloads.htm

It's called the StinkBud Jr. Download the plans here
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/pdfs/StinkBud_Jr.pdf

I have a new Aero/NFT system that will be in my new book. It's just like the old system but uses the 27Gal strongbox and the rails are 50" now. I also put my rail system in veg for 3 weeks now so the plants are a lot bigger. 3-4oz per plant on the rails now. 

The StinkBud Single is the first Hybrid Aeroponic/DWC system. I've gone though many revisions and I finally have a good working system that produces huge plants. It's a great option if you want to keep your plant count low. The StinkBud Hybrid will be in my new book also.


----------



## phrggnnr (Feb 19, 2012)

When is the book coming? Will it be on your site StinkBud? Your systems rock by the way!!


Nevermind lol! I read through here and found a May release date maybe?


----------



## phrggnnr (Feb 19, 2012)

Registered on your site Stink. Followed the link to verify me email. Still can't view photos in the forums tho. I scoured the site and found the sb single in PDF format and was able to see that. Can't find the new rail plans tho. Can you post those plans here as well Stink? Thanks so much man!!


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 18, 2012)

superfroto said:


> I have a question on the flowering system of this set up. How do you squeeze the roots into those small rectangular prisms?


They are actually square PVC fence posts. The roots run down the fence post.

The roots are sprayed with water/nutes for a few minutes and then the water shuts off for a few minutes. All the water drains out and the roots are left setting in air. The roots never completely dry out but with all the oxygen added, the growth rate is amazing!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey stink, I just got my Hightimes for may. Congrats on your article in there man! How was it working with HT?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Hey stink, I just got my Hightimes for may. Congrats on your article in there man! How was it working with HT?


Danny Danko at High Times rules!!! He's a great guy and I really like him. It's probably a great place to work! Did you know that you have to take a piss test to work at High Times? The only difference is, at High Times you have to pop *positive* to get hired!! ha ha

I'll be writing more articles now that my book is done. My next article will be on the new StinkBud Aero/NFT system. As usual there will be plans and instructions included. This is the same system that I have in my book. It's pretty much the same as my SB Jr., just a little bigger with a strongbox res.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> Danny Danko at High Times rules!!! He's a great guy and I really like him. It's probably a great place to work! Did you know that you have to take a piss test to work at High Times? The only difference is, at High Times you have to pop *positive* to get hired!! ha ha
> 
> I'll be writing more articles now that my book is done. My next article will be on the new StinkBud Aero/NFT system. As usual there will be plans and instructions included. This is the same system that I have in my book. It's pretty much the same as my SB Jr., just a little bigger with a strongbox res.


haha thats awesome man. What would be your opinion on setting up an active hydro in a micro cab? currently running DWC but i dont like that my res is under my lights. ya they are light proof but still have to cool them down. My box is in my sig if u can check it out really quick (no prob if u cant i know your busy). was toying with rdwc, but i want to have the rez outside my box and feeding in. Suggestions?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone! You can get the plans, photos and instructions on how to build my new cloner in the May 2012 edition of High Times.

I also have a photo of Banana Kush on pg. 49

If you don't want to wait you can download the new plans here:
http://harvestapound.com/aero-coner-ii-plans/


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 20, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> Hey everyone! You can get the plans, photos and instructions on how to build my new cloner in the May 2012 edition of High Times.
> 
> I also have a photo of Banana Kush on pg. 49
> 
> ...


that banana kush is fucking beautiful man!


----------



## RoadhouseToker (Mar 25, 2012)

yo stinkbud, love this thread. what kind of timer do you use for this system? i dont know how 
you are able to set the pump to run for 1 minute, then off for 5. when i search for timers, all 
i find are ones that the minimal time is one hour. am i looking in all the wrong places? im just
a beginner and this might have been asked already but there are quite the number of pages to 
go through.


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 26, 2012)

RoadhouseToker said:


> yo stinkbud, love this thread. what kind of timer do you use for this system? i dont know how
> you are able to set the pump to run for 1 minute, then off for 5. when i search for timers, all
> i find are ones that the minimal time is one hour. am i looking in all the wrong places? im just
> a beginner and this might have been asked already but there are quite the number of pages to
> go through.


Timer...

http://www.amazon.com/C-A-P-ART-DNe-Adjustable-Cycle-Timer/dp/B00286QNDM


----------



## browniesnblunts (Mar 27, 2012)

RoadhouseToker said:


> yo stinkbud, love this thread. what kind of timer do you use for this system? i dont know how
> you are able to set the pump to run for 1 minute, then off for 5. when i search for timers, all
> i find are ones that the minimal time is one hour. am i looking in all the wrong places? im just
> a beginner and this might have been asked already but there are quite the number of pages to
> go through.


I found these on Ebay a couple of years ago, and I have had excellent success with them. Here's the link brother. btw, had one timer go bad, and the guy replaced, no questions asked and very promptly too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Repeat-Cycle-Timer-50-Sec-Intervals-Aero-Hydroponics-/220788938469?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33680bd6e5


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2012)

browniesnblunts said:


> I found these on Ebay a couple of years ago, and I have had excellent success with them. Here's the link brother. btw, had one timer go bad, and the guy replaced, no questions asked and very promptly too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Repeat-Cycle-Timer-50-Sec-Intervals-Aero-Hydroponics-/220788938469?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33680bd6e5


Yep, these timers work great. I posted the same link a few posts up in #9448. They keep getting more expensive every month, before Christmas they were $14.99. I guess word is getting out...


----------



## reverof (Mar 31, 2012)

Aero is a great growing method... stinks system does work, I actually followed his old method and did quite well. I got my sprayers from this guy on ebay... I know he sells 25 pieces also, so check his other auctions... Local hydro stores wanted to charge 75 cents a piece.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/251015571256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 15, 2012)

RoadhouseToker said:


> yo stinkbud, love this thread. what kind of timer do you use for this system? i dont know how
> you are able to set the pump to run for 1 minute, then off for 5. when i search for timers, all
> i find are ones that the minimal time is one hour. am i looking in all the wrong places? im just
> a beginner and this might have been asked already but there are quite the number of pages to
> go through.


You have to get them from a Hydro store. They are made by Cap. I recommend the 1 min on, 4 min off timer for the Aero/NFT system. I recommend a simple mechanical 15 minute timer for my new Aero/DWC system. 

I haven't tried a 15/15 timer on my Aero/NFT systems but I know they would work. I once had my CAP timer go bad on me and I had to use my room controller timer. It only went down to 12 minutes though. So I set it to 3 minutes on and 12 minutes off. Everything worked great.

You can get the plans to my new systems here http://www.harvestapound.com


----------



## Weed Anubis (Apr 16, 2012)

sweet setup man gratz and props


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

RoadhouseToker said:


> yo stinkbud, love this thread. what kind of timer do you use for this system? i dont know how
> you are able to set the pump to run for 1 minute, then off for 5. when i search for timers, all
> i find are ones that the minimal time is one hour. am i looking in all the wrong places? im just
> a beginner and this might have been asked already but there are quite the number of pages to
> go through.




They sell 1 minute timers at CVS, the Hardware Store, Home depot.. Just about anywhere.... (stop & shop, wal-mart, target..LoL Anywhere Man...)
Its the digital ones.....

Some are as cheap as like $8-10 Bux....


----------



## flamethrower1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Who is the manufacturer of the Strongbox container?
I cant seem to find them locally, just the cheap ones that will leak


----------



## Sencha (Apr 17, 2012)

I built the veg box and a JR. My roots get WAY too long in the veg unit, it's just a spider web of mess. I thought the roots were suppose to stay managable.


----------



## mr smithclonian III (Apr 17, 2012)

Just tap water? 5.5 ph?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

flamethrower1 said:


> Who is the manufacturer of the Strongbox container?
> I cant seem to find them locally, just the cheap ones that will leak


I just bought another one a few days ago...
They sell them at Home Depot...


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 18, 2012)

flamethrower1 said:


> Who is the manufacturer of the Strongbox container?
> I cant seem to find them locally, just the cheap ones that will leak


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202976606/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=strong+box&storeId=10051


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 18, 2012)

YOU DAMN RIGHT,, GO MY BROTHER. if and when i can get one i will be there also but i live in va and only a proud few have only scripts much less a care giver.. I also lost family to cancer and almost all of my elder relatives have some form of glaucoma so KEEP ON GROWIN..


----------



## flamethrower1 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for the info and links


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 20, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I built the veg box and a JR. My roots get WAY too long in the veg unit, it's just a spider web of mess. I thought the roots were suppose to stay managable.


Have you tried hair conditioner? I'm just fucking with you...

Tangled roots can happen but shouldn't be a problem. Even if you have to break apart some of the roots it won't hurt the plant.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 20, 2012)

I was just noticing that this thread is just about to hit 1.4 million views! Holy shit! And then it sets in, this thread is going to keep growing like some kind of fucking monster. We should name it "Growzilla" the monster thread!

You know when I first started this thread I had no idea that it would get any views more the less a fucking million! I remember being shocked when the thread hit a thousand views.

Anyway, thanks to everyone that made this thread so popular. You guys are the best! I know a lot of love has been spread over the years because of people like you. 

A big thanks from StinkBud!!!!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bigger thanks goes out to your for keeping it alive. Much props stink ^_^


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 20, 2012)

This is probably the only thread I care to follow. I try to help whenever I know an answer. Happy 420, Stinkbud and all the Stinkbuddies! You've inspired many and will continue to do so


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 20, 2012)

I have only posted here once, but I am still subscribed and sandbagging.


----------



## eightgage (Apr 24, 2012)

whats the hold up Gyro? holdn out on us???


----------



## asdfkry (Apr 24, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> *
> 6) I always leach and then flush for at least 2 weeks for buds that burn and taste clean.*


can you elaborate on this step please?

edit: sorry there a lot more pages here than I realized. I'm sure in here some where, i'll do some reading.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 24, 2012)

asdfkry said:


> can you elaborate on this step please?
> 
> edit: sorry there a lot more pages here than I realized. I'm sure in here some where, i'll do some reading.


I actually run my PPM about 1/3 strength for the last week (300ppm). I also add 450ml of Sweet to the res.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 25, 2012)

eightgage said:


> whats the hold up Gyro? holdn out on us???


LOL
No, not holding out. Just here to learn from the pros....
Lurker mode ON


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello happy followers! First post, Im only on page 203. Learning so much. Mostly by error. Started end of Jan. got my first roots this week. Such big news.


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Apr 28, 2012)

Root there it is! Root there it is! So when cleaning, what is your bleach water ppm that runs through the pump for a half hour? Are you using the sanitize 200 ppm or the disinfect for like 2700 ppm? Also whats the ppm of the glass jar bleach water that you put your ph meter in while you use it?


----------



## oceangreen (Apr 28, 2012)

have you ever had a problem where the roots clog the nft system, during flowering?


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2012)

If any of you can wield a soldering iron, I'm busy toying with the design for a low cost 1 minute on, 5 minute off timer, I have the first part ready, in simulation, 5:04 on 0:58 off, lol I know you say its the wrong way around, but thats why I'm only halfway, as I still have to add a logic inverter. When its done it will be cheap as chips, basicaly the cost of a small relay rated at your mains voltage, a sheet of press and peel, piece of copper clad circuitboard, and a dollar or 2's worth of parts, available from just about any hobyshop that stocks electronics stuff, or you can get stuff online...

Just let me know if there is interest....


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Apr 29, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> have you ever had a problem where the roots clog the nft system, during flowering?


I've read about it puddling up Slightly and also that it is sprayed with new water (rich in oxygen (bacteria killa)) every five minutes. But one thing to watch for would be the roots growing out the end, in to the res, and into the pump. If that happens just trim the roots.


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Apr 29, 2012)

ANC that timer is like a golden ticket in this thread. Plus rep. Maybe even a gold sticker.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is a rough layout so far, actualy got further than estimated to day.... due to rain, very busy getting house ready for imminent arrival of first daughter 

Most of the parts are cents each, allthough you may need to buy 10 each of things like resistors etc. The relay will be rated at your mains voltage on the output side and 5V on the magnet side.
Any DC wallwart in the range of 7 to 10V should work fine, even potentialy a slightly higher voltage with a small heatsink on the internal voltage regulator. So its a pretty universal one size fits all design.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2012)

I did a rough costing, excluding the case and circuitboard...
2 resistors = $1
Electrolytic capacitor 50c
2 ceramic caps 50c
Inverter 50c
Screw terminal 30c
2 Diodes 30c
Relay $1.50 to $2.50

So far... lessthan $6


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 30, 2012)

ANC said:


> Here is a rough layout so far, actualy got further than estimated to day.... due to rain, very busy getting house ready for imminent arrival of first daughter
> 
> Most of the parts are cents each, allthough you may need to buy 10 each of things like resistors etc. The relay will be rated at your mains voltage on the output side and 5V on the magnet side.
> Any DC wallwart in the range of 7 to 10V should work fine, even potentialy a slightly higher voltage with a small heatsink on the internal voltage regulator. So its a pretty universal one size fits all design.


congrats on the little Girl man!


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, we waited 16 years for her


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2012)

I chose the Hammond 1591 flanged box as the case for the project. It is small and the flanges allows you to mount it to a surface. Cost your side of the pond, about $4.50.






Additions were two status LED's, one for power status, and one for output status. Will keep you updated as and when I make progress into a physical prototype.
View attachment 2150505


----------



## oceangreen (May 2, 2012)

SmokeyThaBandit said:


> I've read about it puddling up Slightly and also that it is sprayed with new water (rich in oxygen (bacteria killa)) every five minutes. But one thing to watch for would be the roots growing out the end, in to the res, and into the pump. If that happens just trim the roots.


Would a 1800l/H( 470gph) pump too much, is it going to heat up the water to much?

A chiller is pretty much not a option with this system

Adding an air bubbbler in the nft flower setup is a must upgrade by the way!

Would adding them to the cloner setup be beneficial as well?

would a 15/15 timer be sufficient over a 1 on 4 off?


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2012)

Its about 20% stronger than the one he uses, not sure unlikely to be a problem, as long as the tub is large enough for heat not to become an issue...

P.S. the case is about $2.50, small type there...


----------



## oceangreen (May 2, 2012)

ANC said:


> Its about 20% stronger than the one he uses, not sure unlikely to be a problem, as long as the tub is large enough for heat not to become an issue...
> 
> P.S. the case is about $2.50, small type there...


but for the cloner the roots are not submerged in the water, so the temp is not so much of a limiting factor since the water is sprayed in intervals. Same goes with the veg system.

I would say the concern is more for the nft flowering system

I am Using the Lucas formula with this setup. What are the opinions on that?


----------



## oceangreen (May 2, 2012)

mjsmoker2012 said:


> great thread packed with info..


If the design was a bit better, there would not be 950 pages of why shit is fked up and how to figure things out.

problems that need to be addressed:
1. water temps and keep water cool
2. leaks through top 
3. cleaning the system
4. 1 on 4 off timers that don't last
5. better drainage system in veg setup


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> If the design was a bit better, there would not be 950 pages of why shit is fked up and how to figure things out.
> 
> problems that need to be addressed:
> 1. water temps and keep water cool
> ...


Take your negative vibes elsewhere bro, if you built his setup and it leaks then you did it wrong. 
Stink helps with hightimes and writes his own books.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2012)

Water temps> should be non-event due to short on period, long off period
Leaks > Indeed I would do something slightly difirent I would move the pipe with the misters straight up against the lid, then turn it so the misters spray down at 45 degrees towards the oposite bottom corner, rather than towards the lid.
3 Cleaning is a bit of work but not an issue realy, you are getting lots of weed for little work.
4 No experience of commercial units, but you could cobble a timer together for a tenner, that should last bloody long, especialy of you don't buy the cheapest capacitors or relays.
Does not fault the rest of the system....


----------



## oceangreen (May 2, 2012)

ANC said:


> I chose the Hammond 1591 flanged box as the case for the project. It is small and the flanges allows you to mount it to a surface. Cost your side of the pond, about $4.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, any chance of a step by step tutorial?


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (May 2, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> If the design was a bit better, there would not be 950 pages of why shit is fked up and how to figure things out.
> 
> problems that need to be addressed:
> 1. water temps and keep water cool
> ...


1. Your water temps in your flower room, if your pump is on ANY timer, will be dependent on your room temp. Not on the system. Look into venting your sealed lights. Exhaust fans on a controller for the room to control temps and humidity.
For 2 and 3. get black lawn bags and put them in the res. then fill the res. when done you can remove dump the res and throw away the bag. Run disinfectant level bleach through the system for a half hour, toothbrush your sprayers. Not to bad really. 
4. the timers are rated for 15 amps if you are running multiple pumps on an powerstrip off the timer, the start up amps of the pumps exceed this 15 amps after 3 400gph pumps. This will kill ur timer quick. A relay is needed. A wonderful one is included near pg 200 by andyman i think. 
5. do you mean emptying all the water out. what is the problem?

Dont get me wrong i have been at this since feb and i have nothing to show. very frustrating but i have faith and once i work out MY kinks i will have bud porn a plenty.


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (May 2, 2012)

My current issue. Well all my issues are from seeds. So i got the little guys in the cloner with roots growing well. I was using bout 6 gallons of water and 150 ml clonex. Then i read on here that going from seeds, you should put them in the veg unit. I took this as i should be using the veg formula of nutes. So i went OH SHIT. After changing the water and ppm'in and ph'in the water i now have no more root growth and no more plant growth. 
Anything from anybody on this?
Is PPM'in and PH'in a new word?


----------



## oceangreen (May 3, 2012)

SmokeyThaBandit said:


> My current issue. Well all my issues are from seeds. So i got the little guys in the cloner with roots growing well. I was using bout 6 gallons of water and 150 ml clonex. Then i read on here that going from seeds, you should put them in the veg unit. I took this as i should be using the veg formula of nutes. So i went OH SHIT. After changing the water and ppm'in and ph'in the water i now have no more root growth and no more plant growth.
> Anything from anybody on this?
> Is PPM'in and PH'in a new word?


the cloner and veg system are pretty much the same thing... the only difference is you are adding nutes..


----------



## oceangreen (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Lucas formula with this setup??


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2012)

Yeah I will do the tutorial and parts list thing as soon as I have tested it all, had no time for it today, and tommorrow looks busy too.
Might even do a kit for those who want to build their own but are scared of the circuit board makeing process, or soldering on the little surface mount inverter. (I use reflow solder and a hot air gun from my garage  ).


----------



## oceangreen (May 5, 2012)

Guys,

On the desings the sprayers are 3.5 inches away from the Lid.

WHen I did mine they were 2 INCHES away from the lid. Is that too high up???


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> On the desings the sprayers are 3.5 inches away from the Lid.
> 
> WHen I did mine they were 2 INCHES away from the lid. Is that too high up???


It shouldn't matter a bit as the plants don't have a ruler. Be sure and put some rope caulk around the edge of the res if you have any leaks.


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2012)

SmokeyThaBandit said:


> Root there it is! Root there it is! So when cleaning, what is your bleach water ppm that runs through the pump for a half hour? Are you using the sanitize 200 ppm or the disinfect for like 2700 ppm? Also whats the ppm of the glass jar bleach water that you put your ph meter in while you use it?


I just put in about a 1/4 cup of regular old bleach. If everything has been running clean with no problems you can also just wash it everything really good with soapy water.


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> If the design was a bit better, there would not be 950 pages of why shit is fked up and how to figure things out.
> 
> problems that need to be addressed:
> 1. water temps and keep water cool
> ...


1) Water temps - Dependent on room temps. As I've said before you need to keep your room under 78 degrees to keep your water under 68 degrees.
2) Leaks through the top - Rope Caulk. It costs about $4.
3) Cleaning the system - Mild bleach solution and water, or just plain soap and water
4) Better timer - I've been recommending the cheap mechanical timers for years now. They never break. It's about $12 and runs 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off.
5) Better drainage for veg - My new cloner and veg unit has a drain valve.

Everyone of these issues has been covered in detail in my new book. http://www.harvestapound.com/

Remember, this thread was started in 2008. That's a long time ago! I didn't even think anyone would give a shit about it. I illustrated all the plans, took all the photos and wrote all the text and posted everything for free! Sometimes you get what you pay for...


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2012)

ANC said:


> Yeah I will do the tutorial and parts list thing as soon as I have tested it all, had no time for it today, and tommorrow looks busy too.
> Might even do a kit for those who want to build their own but are scared of the circuit board makeing process, or soldering on the little surface mount inverter. (I use reflow solder and a hot air gun from my garage  ).


I designed my own timer a few years ago. I went to Radio Shack and bought a timer IC chip, board and parts. It was cool how everything worked. I used a variable resistor to control the capacitor voltage. As the cap's voltage climbed it would eventually reach 5 volts and switch the chip to on. The IC chip output was tied to a relay that switched on and off. Then I used another variable resistor to control the time the chip was on. A timer is really just a simple flip-flop circuit.

So why didn't I start making my own timers? The parts cost more than a brand new timer! Now factor in labor and you can see why I gave up. I did get it to work though!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> Remember, this thread was started in 2008. That's a long time ago! I didn't even think anyone would give a shit about it. I illustrated all the plans, took all the photos and wrote all the text and posted everything for free! Sometimes you get what you pay for...



I for one appreciate the time and effort you have put into this !!

+ Reps


----------



## badassleroybrown (May 8, 2012)

Im starting my second grow operation and am going to try this method. Thank you for all the info and i also appreciate the time and effort you have put into this. Im a broke college student trying to figure out differnt ways of income so i can stay going to school and taking 15 credit hours each semester.


----------



## StinkBud (May 9, 2012)

badassleroybrown said:


> Im starting my second grow operation and am going to try this method. Thank you for all the info and i also appreciate the time and effort you have put into this. Im a broke college student trying to figure out differnt ways of income so i can stay going to school and taking 15 credit hours each semester.


Good for you bro! Stick with it and don't give up. Education is one of the most important aspects of life (as you already know). I'm proud of you bro and glad to have you as a StinkBuddy!

By the way, there are new cloner plans available here:
http://www.harvestapound.com/aero-coner-ii-plans/


----------



## StinkBud (May 9, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I for one appreciate the time and effort you have put into this !!
> 
> + Reps


Thanks Bro! That's why I keep going. I know there are some people that appreciate the amount of time I've spent. I get emails from people all the time thanking me. There are some people that are trying to keep their father, mother, husband or wife alive. That's who this thread is for. 

I've also seen people completely turn their life around. Although I don't recommend growing commercially I know you have to eat and with today's economy that can be hard sometimes. As long as you spread the love it's all good with me.


----------



## oceangreen (May 9, 2012)

^^ respect

Stink...

I figured out out to turn the 15 mintue 24 hour timers for 10 bucks into the 1 minute on, 5 minute off..

It has to to with minor mods to the gears int he timers.


----------



## oceangreen (May 9, 2012)

are the 2 inch net pots necessarily?. What can you just put the badboy in the neoprene inserts?


----------



## itchybans (May 9, 2012)

Hey. I bought the book but noticed no instructions for the jr anymore?

I'm mainly looking for the spacing lengths for the sprayers.


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (May 9, 2012)

7" was the smallest distance between sprayers. there is a 10" version and a 16" version. u can make ur own putting the sprayers 3" from the net pot.


----------



## candytoker (May 11, 2012)

how big are the fence posts that u used??


----------



## jakeshaze (May 12, 2012)

that is seriously hard for me to understand how any plants will not totally burn down to nothing with using 1500 parts, straight out of the cloner, my water starts out at 165 and if i add more than 100 parts of advanced nutrients micro and grow together they can get toasted


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2012)

Depends on the fertiliser and the strain....


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2012)

jakeshaze said:


> that is seriously hard for me to understand how any plants will not totally burn down to nothing with using 1500 parts, straight out of the cloner, my water starts out at 165 and if i add more than 100 parts of advanced nutrients micro and grow together they can get toasted


That's with Botanicare nutes. I run my synthetic based nutrients around 850-1200PPM.


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2012)

itchybans said:


> Hey. I bought the book but noticed no instructions for the jr anymore?
> 
> I'm mainly looking for the spacing lengths for the sprayers.


You can still download the JR plans free at:
http://www.stinkbuddies.com/downloads.htm


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2012)

candytoker said:


> how big are the fence posts that u used??


They are 100" fence posts cut in half, so 50".


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> are the 2 inch net pots necessarily?. What can you just put the badboy in the neoprene inserts?


The plant will fall through the hole. You could do it in the cloner but it's kind of a pain in the ass because there is nothing keeping the collar from falling through.

I like to cut the bottom out of my net pots and just leave the rim to hold the collar.


----------



## oceangreen (May 12, 2012)

3 question regarding setup:

1. When you put the cuttlings in the cloner, do you use normal water? Do you have to PH it or anything?

2. When you transfer to vegging. Whats a good PPM to start with? 2000 ppm right away? If you work your way up to 2000, what ppm do you start at?(YES using botanicare nutes)

3. Since PPM is strain dependant, for Big Bud from sensi seends, what PPM do they need?

Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> 3 question regarding setup:
> 
> 1. When you put the cuttlings in the cloner, do you use normal water? Do you have to PH it or anything?
> 
> ...


1) If your water is over 200PPM then you should use a RO machine to purify it first. PH 5.8 is best. Otherwise good old tap water is fine.
2) Start young veg at 500ppm and slowly work up to 1500PPM. If you start seeing tip burn then bring your PPM down 100-200PPM.
3) I've never grown Big Bud but you can try starting around 1500 and see how the plants look. If they look good then stay there. If they look light green, then up the PPM. If they start showing tip burn, then lower the PPM.


----------



## oceangreen (May 13, 2012)

Lets talk lighting? 

1. So eventually you will have 2000w on three systems, seems a bit low on the wattage, no?

Lets talk nutes?

1. How often do you top the res off to reach desired ppm, weekly I am assuming?

2. I can just mix in that ratios as stated and let the unused nutes sit( maybe the fridge) and not use them?

3. Is the Bonaticare sweet necessary in flowering, can it be excluded without effecting outcome?


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 13, 2012)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> I posted in that shit talking shit to whulkamania so many times if i look at it again i might flip out, this kid is such a tool man straight, if anyone weaants to laugh read page 3-last of that im going to kill myself thread, you will shit yourself , if not literally, in your mind!


I just read through all 13 pages or whatever. That was really funny. I think it was a cop fishing for a dumbass to try and bust. Theres NO WAY that couldve been for real unless it was a 12 year old boy just talking shit. TOO FREAKIN FUNNY. + Rep for the great morning laugh.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 13, 2012)

I seen this read in HighTimes magazine awhile back. Did you get this idea from that article or did they do this article on you. LOL
I usually have to wait 2 1/2 months between harvest and it sucks. Ive always wanted to do this after reading that article in HT but my apt looses power alot where I live. So its FFOF soil for now. My need for weed brought me to the place where Im just now starting to flower out 10 big plants after 2 1/2 months veg. then, after 5 weeks of flowering, I put in the 10 small ones so I can have a harvest every 5 weeks (+1/-1 week) instead of every 10 weeks. Check out my diary if you want.


----------



## poind3xter (May 14, 2012)

Just got a copy of Stinkbud's new book. The hybrid dwc/aero unit looks pretty epic. And I'm stoked about trying the new nutes. Stinkbuddies forums are down and I have a few questions so I'll see if Stinkbud himself or any of the veterans here can help.

1. I've got a 2x4 space for the flowering unit. Height reaches 7ft. I'll be using a digital 1000w hps setup. I'm thinking 6 plants in the space. What would you recommend - the hybrid unit or the classic SB Jr? I like the hybrid but I'm concerned about water temps in the space I'll be using.

2. If I go aero/nft I'm considering using 5in or 6 in fenceposts in order to maximize root growth space. Any pros or cons to larger fenceposts?

Thanks for the great book SB! I highly recommend it to anyone who is in the hobby.


----------



## reverof (May 17, 2012)

Poind3xter, I like his SB Jr to be honest, especialyl for just 6 plants. I ran SB's system for a while, and went back to Flood & drain as I felt I had more control and was 100% less messy. Good luck

For some funny reason stinkbud took down his forums saying he wants to update some things, but then states it might be a while. I think Stinkbud has great information but feel he is using it as a sales pitch to sell his book instead of promoting his book and keeping the forums up. He has had the Forums down for several days with no update.

Sadly its time to move on,


----------



## oceangreen (May 18, 2012)

reverof said:


> Poind3xter, I like his SB Jr to be honest, especialyl for just 6 plants. I ran SB's system for a while, and went back to Flood & drain as I felt I had more control and was 100% less messy. Good luck
> 
> For some funny reason stinkbud took down his forums saying he wants to update some things, but then states it might be a while. I think Stinkbud has great information but feel he is using it as a sales pitch to sell his book instead of promoting his book and keeping the forums up. He has had the Forums down for several days with no update.
> 
> Sadly its time to move on,


Are you serious?

Stink had helped anyone who needed it. If he wanted to make money of this. He would have sold his systems pre made and never wrote a detailed thread about it with designs and schedule.

All the info you need in on this thread and online to successfully run this system. 

Stinkbud has helped alot of people from all around the world. Even if he wanted to make money from it, he has every right to. If you don't like it go get an AeroFLO 60 for 800 bucks.


----------



## reverof (May 18, 2012)

Ocean Green.. are YOU serious? did you really read my post? You have responded to 10% of the entire post, and left out the rest. So saying youa re BIASED for a reason is obviously a given to anyone who reads your post. 

SB promoted systems do work and work well, no doubt about it.

Aero cloner is the only way to clone in my opinion, a clone rate of 99.999% is unbeatable and so easy!


----------



## dirtbikerida63 (May 18, 2012)

For the six site system do you think putting a 8 bulb quantum badboy with aquarium bulbs over each flowering unit would be enough? i live in a small apartment and dont want to have to worrry about cooling lights and the room so i save on electricity


----------



## reverof (May 18, 2012)

T5's work great... Withthe right setup of Aquarium builds, specific ones they work AWESOME... now dont expect HPS yields, but they specific T5's rock!

I use T5's in veg using a mix of aquarium/3000k/5000k bulbs.


----------



## dirtbikerida63 (May 18, 2012)

Is the book worth buying? and how does he send it to you? mail or email?


----------



## poind3xter (May 18, 2012)

reverof said:


> T5's work great... Withthe right setup of Aquarium builds, specific ones they work AWESOME... now dont expect HPS yields, but they specific T5's rock!
> 
> I use T5's in veg using a mix of aquarium/3000k/5000k bulbs.


Agree with this post 100%. I use my 1000W for 6 plants because I like the higher yield that HPS produces and I can manage the heat. But my 800w T5 setup with aquarium bulbs produced the frostiest, tastiest smoke ever.


----------



## poind3xter (May 18, 2012)

dirtbikerida63 said:


> Is the book worth buying? and how does he send it to you? mail or email?


Both. And it's a great and cheap read for 19.95.


----------



## 556NATO (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing all your knowledge with us Stinkbud !!!!! Many thanks


----------



## StinkBud (May 21, 2012)

Many of you may not realize that I don't make any money off of StinkBuddies.com. In fact it costs me money to run it. It is supported 100% from my DVD sales and now it's supported by my book sales. No one donates any money and there are no advertisers.

The only reason I even started StinkBuddies.com was so that people could have one easy place to download all the plans, photos and instructions for my systems. When have you ever seen anyone do that before? Now when have you seen anyone do it for *free*?

I started the forum up as a second thought. I never planned on it being any kind of a big deal. Again, I did it out of the kindness of my heart and nothing else. It was just another way for me to help people get medicine. I never intended the forum to be a support group for commercial growers. There is a point where the risks out weigh the benefits.

I have a regular full time job, family and life. I would rather spend most of my time with my kid but that doesn't mean I don't care about anyone else. I've donated thousands of hours and helped over a million people. I think that's pretty cool.

There is nothing wrong selling books. People do it everyday. I spent a lot of time creating my book and don't feel the least bit bad about selling it. In fact I'm really proud of it. http://www.harvestapound.com/

*Check out what it took for StinkBud to write the book:*
Designed new Aeroponic systems and cloner
Created a new Hybrid Aero/DWC system
New photos
New plans illustrated
3D illustrations
Book layout
Website

And guess what's coming!!!! I can't tell you , it's a big secret. Let's just say that all the people that bought my book will be stoked!

Still spreading the love,
StinkBud


----------



## dirtbikerida63 (May 21, 2012)

Hey stink, I bought the book last week and haven't gotten it emailed to me or anything. Just curious if you email it or if you send it via mail


----------



## StinkBud (May 21, 2012)

dirtbikerida63 said:


> Hey stink, I bought the book last week and haven't gotten it emailed to me or anything. Just curious if you email it or if you send it via mail


You should have received an email within 24 hours (unless it's the weekend). At some point I hope to have everything automated but until then I have to send every email manually. I try not to miss anything but I'm only human (actually I'm partially human) and make a lot of mistakes. 

The book info is sent to the PayPal email address. If that's not your usual email address you could be missing it and not know it. I had guy use his girlfriends PayPal account to buy the book and then wonder why he never got the info. As soon as they checked the girlfriend's email everything was fine.

Also, be sure and check your spam filter. The email was sent from [email protected]. If for some reason you still haven't received the info, email me and I'll be sure you get it.

Thanks for buying the book bro!!! You are going to love it.


----------



## medical/420 (May 21, 2012)

I have been reading this thread because, I have a bottle of Pureblend pro soil and was trying to see what kinda quaility it is, I just want to harvest 2.5 oz every 3 weeks, that would be cool with me. I grow in soil tho, I had a plant in a highly amended soil (super soil) and it was running low on fuel in flower, so I feed it twice with pure blend pro soil and liquid karma, and now I have the BIGGEST buds I have every grown. so bontnacare must be the shit. I never had results like that with Fox farm


----------



## racinfool (May 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear no one donates, I sent you $25 bucks as a thank you last year........Moosebud





StinkBud said:


> Many of you may not realize that I don't make any money off of StinkBuddies.com. In fact it costs me money to run it. It is supported 100% from my DVD sales and now it's supported by my book sales. No one donates any money and there are no advertisers.
> 
> The only reason I even started StinkBuddies.com was so that people could have one easy place to download all the plans, photos and instructions for my systems. When have you ever seen anyone do that before? Now when have you seen anyone do it for *free*?
> 
> ...


----------



## StinkBud (May 24, 2012)

racinfool said:


> I am sorry to hear no one donates, I sent you $25 bucks as a thank you last year........Moosebud


Thanks Moose! email me at [email protected] and I'll send you my new eBook for free.


----------



## DarylP (May 26, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> Many of you may not realize that I don't make any money off of StinkBuddies.com. In fact it costs me money to run it. It is supported 100% from my DVD sales and now it's supported by my book sales. No one donates any money and there are no advertisers.


Stink just lied to you all. The StinkBuddies site has been supported by the members there (sense Stink was not a part of the site for a longtime).Yes some of the server cost came from his items income but not much of it. All monies that was needed to transfer the site over to the new format came from the members of the StinkBuddies website. Only real reason for Stink to return to his site and here is to promote his book.


----------



## thousanaire (May 26, 2012)

wassup sir stink bud how u doing man hey so i wanted to kno do u have the book in print or was it just the ebook?


----------



## 907 (May 27, 2012)

Same ole shit, Stinkbuddies has turned into the land of SPAM!!!!! There will be no more $ from me. Thanks for all the drama.


----------



## reverof (May 28, 2012)

wow... people didnt donate... Even Sheep, who was handling the site for quite sometime said it was being handled by donations, Daryl was the main admin of stinkbuddies for quite sometime and he of all people would know how it was being paid for.

I am all about knowledge, I have no problem with people making $ from knowledge... I don't believe in lies and deceit to make money.... If you knew you were gonna take down your forums, you could have at least told the couple hundred people who visited every month that it was gonna go down, not just without any warning take it down then post a BS message that says you want to change some things so everyone should go to your harvestapound site and buy the ebook while they wait for your to put the site backup. If you arent bringing it back up which is obvious then tell people that, stop the deceit.


----------



## Conchstoner (May 28, 2012)

Alot of us used to donate to keep Stinkbuddies running. I'm sure none of us do now though since Stinkbuddies when to shit. I don't entirely blame stink for it going to shit, we all know the little bitch sheep killed that site with her power hungry ways. Maybe she told Stink that DVD sales we're supporting the site and she was taking the donations for herself?

Stinkbuddies used to be one of the best forums online. I don't blame Stink for shutting it down after all the good members left. No one was left to answer questions for the newbies except the newbies.



reverof said:


> wow... people didnt donate... Even Sheep, who was handling the site for quite sometime said it was being handled by donations, Daryl was the main admin of stinkbuddies for quite sometime and he of all people would know how it was being paid for.
> 
> I am all about knowledge, I have no problem with people making $ from knowledge... I don't believe in lies and deceit to make money.... If you knew you were gonna take down your forums, you could have at least told the couple hundred people who visited every month that it was gonna go down, not just without any warning take it down then post a BS message that says you want to change some things so everyone should go to your harvestapound site and buy the ebook while they wait for your to put the site backup. If you arent bringing it back up which is obvious then tell people that, stop the deceit.


----------



## DarylP (May 28, 2012)

I hate seeing one of the best MJ site on the web being shut down. It took alot of peoples time and money to convert the old site over to the new format. I guess if we could find a server we like we could put the copy of the website I have on my pc back up online and run it again like we where doing when Stink did not have the time of day to even log on and say HI!


----------



## dirk d (May 28, 2012)

I remember when i first started growing how energized i was about the aeroponic systems. Then when i found the site i was so relieved that i could find some help building the systems. However round after round of losing plants took its toll. Aeroponics is not for the noob. Better off growing in dirt. The systems are subpar and needed massive modifications to work properly. i am proud that i was a part of that with _*MANY*_ other people as well. The new designs are pretty much the collaborative works of the old members there. I had many many journals that i would have loved to save but without any notice Stink decided to shut the site down. how do i feel about that?? pretty pissed. at least have the common decency of letting people know before you shut the site down. and to all the noobs, here's some advice -- Grow in Soil. 

Let me save you the headache of the year that i went through. Almost lost everything i had. If it wasn't for the other members propping me up my growing days would have been over. So thank you to all the old "commercial growers" that took the time to help a noob. and btw stink was never around. heard he was hiding due to the fact that his last system he pushed and people bought never was sent out. again people lost there $$$ on some crap system. probably for the best as im sure they didnt lose 3 harvests in a row like i did. what happened to spread the love???? don't know..


----------



## DarylP (May 28, 2012)

dirk d said:


> I remember when i first started growing how energized i was about the aeroponic systems. Then when i found the site i was so relieved that i could find some help building the systems. However round after round of losing plants took its toll. Aeroponics is not for the noob. Better off growing in dirt. The systems are subpar and needed massive modifications to work properly. i am proud that i was a part of that with _*MANY*_ other people as well. The new designs are pretty much the collaborative works of the old members there. I had many many journals that i would have loved to save but without any notice Stink decided to shut the site down. how do i feel about that?? pretty pissed. at least have the common decency of letting people know before you shut the site down. and to all the noobs, here's some advice -- Grow in Soil.
> 
> Let me save you the headache of the year that i went through. Almost lost everything i had. If it wasn't for the other members propping me up my growing days would have been over. So thank you to all the old "commercial growers" that took the time to help a noob. and btw stink was never around. heard he was hiding due to the fact that his last system he pushed and people bought never was sent out. again people lost there $$$ on some crap system. probably for the best as im sure they didnt lose 3 harvests in a row like i did. what happened to spread the love???? don't know..


I know how you feel Dirk. I to started with Stinks first designs. Had tons of problems losing plants and flooding floors and wasting money due to Nute over usage. But after finding Stinkbuddies things started to change. The experienced growers that where on that site had modified and shared the new systems with all the newbies. Never once complained about a new grower asking the same dam questions over and over. That site was built up to be the best site for Aero growers to go to and get help. All this without Stinks help. Yes you could see Stink log on for maybe a few minutes than leave. Most of that time not even saying hello. If it was not for Sheep causing all those problems and Stink having a book written showing how to use our modded systems. That site would still be up and running and having new members join each day..What a big waste of Pete's and Toasters time in modding all those files to get the old site over to the VB format. I just wish Stink would see it the right way and let the good members of Stinkbuddies fire up the site and run it like we had it going!!


----------



## DarylP (May 28, 2012)

dirk d said:


> what happened to spread the love???? don't know..


It changed to Spend your cash on my book! Only real reason for Stinks return to Stinkbuddies was to make sure that the site was still up and running after Sheep ran the support people off the site. He had to make sure he had a way to sell his book and make sure he had a server up and running that he could load his book website onto. This server he is using for his book was paid and maintained by the users of the Stinkbuddies website.


----------



## blindbaby (May 28, 2012)

sounds standard to me


----------



## Conchstoner (May 28, 2012)

I quit using the rail system because you pretty much needed to maintain it twenty four seven. One pump problem and you could lose everything that pump ran.
To tell you the truth. Once you know and dial in your strains, it doesn't matter to much if it's dirt, hydro, aero. They all pretty much yield the same if your doing everything the way it's suppose to be done.



dirk d said:


> I remember when i first started growing how energized i was about the aeroponic systems. Then when i found the site i was so relieved that i could find some help building the systems. However round after round of losing plants took its toll. Aeroponics is not for the noob. Better off growing in dirt. The systems are subpar and needed massive modifications to work properly. i am proud that i was a part of that with _*MANY*_ other people as well. The new designs are pretty much the collaborative works of the old members there. I had many many journals that i would have loved to save but without any notice Stink decided to shut the site down. how do i feel about that?? pretty pissed. at least have the common decency of letting people know before you shut the site down. and to all the noobs, here's some advice -- Grow in Soil.
> 
> Let me save you the headache of the year that i went through. Almost lost everything i had. If it wasn't for the other members propping me up my growing days would have been over. So thank you to all the old "commercial growers" that took the time to help a noob. and btw stink was never around. heard he was hiding due to the fact that his last system he pushed and people bought never was sent out. again people lost there $$$ on some crap system. probably for the best as im sure they didnt lose 3 harvests in a row like i did. what happened to spread the love???? don't know..


----------



## DarylP (May 28, 2012)

Conchstoner said:


> I quit using the rail system because you pretty much needed to maintain it twenty four seven. One pump problem and you could lose everything that pump ran.
> To tell you the truth. Once you know and dial in your strains, it doesn't matter to much if it's dirt, hydro, aero. They all pretty much yield the same if your doing everything the way it's suppose to be done.


So true! There are a lot better systems for growing than the SB. To many things to worry about. I love my UnderCurrent. It's a almost set it up and forget about it for a week thing.


----------



## trese (May 28, 2012)

how to harvest a pound in three weeks


----------



## superstoner1 (May 30, 2012)

ive been around since the beginning, and anyone who starts a site dedicated to showing people howto harvest a pound every three weeks is preaching commercialism. it doesnt matter if its for patients or streets, nobody needs to harvest that amount for only personal use. and here lies the continuous problem that has plagued stinkbuddies.................hypocrites. be it stink or sheep, but between the 2 they have muliple times run off the absolute best people on the site because they were called out or felt threatened. spread the love turned to spread the shit and a great site is no more. i have never forgotten what i learned from stink or the site, it seems that the site forgot about its roots.


----------



## reverof (May 30, 2012)

Bigz... I am glad 29 people at most have been on... actualyl that number is now up to 36 LOL... its just a new place which has taken advantage of some very very good information. With the help of a few I no doubt think it can be a good site.


----------



## reverof (May 30, 2012)

SS... you are 100% correct and man did I ever learn a bunch off you! Your SS Vegger was EXCELLENT.


----------



## dirk d (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;PtbBmwgxKc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtbBmwgxKc0[/video]

Super is my bigtoe!! lol


----------



## superstoner1 (May 31, 2012)

i wanna be sgt. hulka.


----------



## abcgt (May 31, 2012)

Ok, I have read & read, & even bought the Stink book.. looks pretty simple for a newbie like me to do... I just have a question pertaining to the book that ibdidnt see in these threads... In the book it say's to add the nutrients and not worry about the PH level... But u must worry about the PPM so u add ur mixture and ck your PPM so u dont go over 1500 & then 2000 ppm. Do I pour a little until I reach 1550 and then wait till tomorrow to reach 2000ppm or pour it all in that day? 
I know this is an old thread with few readers but this has got me thinking "I Can Do It!"
Thanks


----------



## reverof (May 31, 2012)

I dont care what way you are growing... PH is IMPORTANT for plant uptake. 5.8-6.0 is ideal but anywhere from 5.6-6.5 will work well for aero.

It is also best to learn your strain and figure out the nute mixture and ppm that does best for your strains.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 31, 2012)

99.99% that have run this system will tell u to not even think about running that high ppm. i have tried different levels, some as high as 2500, but really anything over 1000 is a waste. i start veg at 650-700, and flower at 800. ph is the most crucial part of hydro, until u get comfy stay at 5.8.


----------



## abcgt (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I am taking notes and reading some more


----------



## DarylP (May 31, 2012)

SS is correct! No need to go over 800-900 PPM in Aero. Plus PH is very important.. Needs to stay around 5.6 5.8,, Get yourself a GOOD ph meter.


----------



## abcgt (May 31, 2012)

What was I reading glad you guys straighten me out. Which Nutts work best with the SB system?


----------



## Conchstoner (May 31, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> ive been around since the beginning, and anyone who starts a site dedicated to showing people howto harvest a pound every three weeks is preaching commercialism. it doesnt matter if its for patients or streets, nobody needs to harvest that amount for only personal use. and here lies the continuous problem that has plagued stinkbuddies.................hypocrites. be it stink or sheep, but between the 2 they have muliple times run off the absolute best people on the site because they were called out or felt threatened. spread the love turned to spread the shit and a great site is no more. i have never forgotten what i learned from stink or the site, it seems that the site forgot about its roots.


SuperStoner was in my opinion, far more helpful that Stink ever was. He refined everything about the Stink system into a smooth running machine. Stink should have been learning from him, not the other way around.


----------



## abcgt (May 31, 2012)

ok, ganna look up what SuperStoner has posted.. Thanks


----------



## DarylP (May 31, 2012)

If Stink would not have taken down our website you would have a great thread written by SuperStoner about his Nute Schedule!!


----------



## abcgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I came across that earlier today... I read it but was not sure if it was the right way to go. Actually, re-thinking the set up I want to do... Every one here has been a great help. At times I get confused might have to be I try to over think it.. Another part of it is that I just need to Do it and learn from my trails and errors...
Thanks


----------



## Smokemota69 (Jun 3, 2012)

can n e one post Georges excel feeding chart plz


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jun 3, 2012)

Still no reply from stink eh? I think this thread has finally been killed.


----------



## DarylP (Jun 3, 2012)

Smokemota69 said:


> can n e one post Georges excel feeding chart plz


I tried once. The site will not accept the file.


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jun 3, 2012)

Being the paranoid Newbie I am i copied some things onto a word document afraid that the site would be taking down but I do remember saving someting about a nute schedule here is what i have.

the night before moving to flower i drain res and add fresh water with 150ml clearex and run for 24 hrs.
- week 1 and 2 flower:
100ml pro grow
100ml pro bloom
70ml karma
60ml cal mag 
70ml sweet
- premix in milk jug and add to res 
- then add 2tbsp of barricade and 100 ml aquashield
- then adjust ph to 5.8
- empty and then do the clearex flush for 24hrs before new nutes
- weeks 3-5:
170ml pro bloom
70ml karma
60ml calmag
70ml sweet
- premix and add to res. 
- then add 2tbsp barricade and 100ml aquashield and 4tsp of greatwhite
- at the beginning of week 4 add 100 ml of hammerhead. when using bloom boosters dont be surprised if it takes a lot more ph down to adjust.
- at the end of week 5 empty and do the clearex flush.
- week 6-harvest(most of mine finish in 53-60 days):
- same formula as week 3-5
- but add 150ml of hammerhead and no greatwhite
- ph is always 5.7-5.9, under or over gets adjusted. if ph is always corrected and you have a problem you save 3-4 days by already knowing it is not ph related.
- and dont tell me they say use clearex for 4-6 hrs or whatever it says on the bottle. my lights on is 10pm-10am and when i started doing it i said screw that, let it run. you will see ph go from 5.8 to 7.3+ in 24 hrs. that is the built up salts being removed. the plants have plenty of stored nutes to go 24hrs.
and you really dont want to get me into a debate over a final flush. feed those bitches until you harvest.

Now here is another Schedule I dont know if this is also from SuperStoner 

week 1 and 2 flower:
125ml pro grow
125ml pro bloom
80ml karma
60ml cal mag
80ml sweet
premix in milk jug and add to res
then add 50ml silica blast, 2 tsp great white, and 100 ml aquashield
then adjust ph to 5.8
empty and then do the clearex flush for 24hrs before new nutes.
weeks 3-5:
250ml pro bloom
100ml karma
70ml calmag
100ml sweet
premix and add to res.
then add 100ml silica blast and 100ml aquashield and 2tsp of greatwhite
at the beginning of week 4 add 50 ml of hydroplex and 50ml more at beginning of week 5. when using bloom boosters dont be surprised if it takes a lot more ph down to adjust.
at the end of week 5 empty and do the clearex flush.
week 6-harvest(most of mine finish in 53-60 days):
250ml pbp for soil
100ml karma
100ml sweet
70ml calmag
then 100 ml silica blast, 100ml aquashield, and 150ml of hydroplex and no greatwhite.
ph is always 5.7-5.9, under or over gets adjusted. if ph is always corrected and you have a problem you save 3-4 days by already knowing it is not ph related.
and dont tell me they say use clearex for 4-6 hrs or whatever it says on the bottle. my lights on is 10pm-10am and when i started doing it i said screw that, let it run. you will see ph go from 5.8 to 7.3+ in 24 hrs. that is the built up salts being removed. the plants have plenty of stored nutes to go 24hrs.
and you really dont want to get me into a debate over a final flush. feed those bitches until you harvest.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

thats the ones. i keep getting asked for a copy and its all in my head not written out.


----------



## VenomousSD (Jun 4, 2012)

You know, I stumbled onto to this site early this morning to get info on my first small grow. Spent the day on and off reading this thread.. Four years of stinks systems that have been improved. There's a shitload of good info...

I host quite a few websites and have a monstrous server to host the forum on. I also have several vb licenses avail. So if you want it back up and hosted drama free, send me a pm.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Still no reply from stink eh? I think this thread has finally been killed.


Looks that way. What a shame...


----------



## reverof (Jun 4, 2012)

oh there was no doubt he was leading to it... I mean when he took back running the site a couple months ago after some rift with many core members and the primary "Admin" stink was even stating he didnt want anywhere on the site that wasnt growing for medicinal purposes. Now the funny thing is... no medicinal growers need to grow 1lb every 3 weeks in a single system... Anyways, it was in the coming, he will not say much and if he does he will come back with some lame statement to try and whooo people to buy his book.

btw I have already found his book which is in PDF format on a couple filing sharing sites. Seems he passwd protected it but its been removed. I dont expect it long before its flowing through all the mmj sites.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

reverof said:


> btw I have already found his book which is in PDF format on a couple filing sharing sites. Seems he passwd protected it but its been removed. I dont expect it long before its flowing through all the mmj sites.


Got a link ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah i know a few that told me it was out there, but seriously, do we need another book when we have friends that can help like on here and other good sites.


----------



## DarylP (Jun 4, 2012)

reverof said:


> oh there was no doubt he was leading to it... I mean when he took back running the site a couple months ago after some rift with many core members and the primary "Admin" stink was even stating he didnt want anywhere on the site that wasnt growing for medicinal purposes. Now the funny thing is... no medicinal growers need to grow 1lb every 3 weeks in a single system... Anyways, it was in the coming, he will not say much and if he does he will come back with some lame statement to try and whooo people to buy his book.
> 
> btw I have already found his book which is in PDF format on a couple filing sharing sites. Seems he passwd protected it but its been removed. I dont expect it long before its flowing through all the mmj sites.


Could just spread the love and post the book in this thread.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2012)

reverof said:


> Here is a link to an unlocked version of the ebook


I can't believe you guys would do this to me. After all I've done for you! I've donated thousands of hours helping you and other people and all for nothing in return. What have I ever done to you? When have I ever said a single bad word about anyone? I've always been nice and helpful to everyone, regardless of who you are or what you do. Go read my thousands of posts here on rollitup.org and try to find even one negative word from me.

So now I've spent another thousand hours creating my book. Taking all new photos and creating all new illustrations. I even created 3D models and illustrations. I redrew all the plans and laid out the book myself. Then I had to make it into an eBook. All this work and for some reason people are pissed because I won't give it to them for free???? Like for some reason if I don't give them the book, I'm not spreading the love. Does this sound right to you? These same people (that I've helped all these years) take my book, hack the password and then post it for everyone to download for free (and then laugh about it). What the fuck? Is it me or does something seem wrong here? The money from the book is what pays for the site! Did you realize that not only did you fuck yourself but you also fucked thousands of other StinkBuddies too? All for no gain to yourself, you got nothing for giving away my book. It was done just to be mean!

Did you pirate all the other author's books too? Did you do this with Jorge and Ed's books? Why only me and not them? What did I ever do to you to deserve this? I know for a fact that I've never done anything to you or your friends. You know all that shit that went down on StinkBuddies was between you guys and Sheepfarmer, not me. I had nothing to do with it. Hell I wasn't even hanging out in the forum when it all went down. I found out about it later. So I get all this shit shoved into my lap without a clue as to what's going on. All I can figure out is you guys are pissed off at SheepFarmer and have decided to take it out on me? What the fuck?

So I was just getting ready to post the all-new updated forum today on StinkBuddies.com. I've spent at least a hundred hours refining the posts and adding much needed love. I even created all new graphics. But you know what, I give up! You win! Not only am I not going to not post the forum but I'm also taking the entire site down. No more instructions, no more files or video to download. I hope you guys are happy and got what you wanted. You win! You're a winner! Now go take the book that you stole, build the system I designed and go grow some awesome buds to sell to the neighborhood kids so you can buy a new stereo for your rice burner.

All I can do is hope and pray that there are still some human beings out there. I pray that mankind has not sunk so low that there is no hope left. Please tell me that there are still some honest people left and the world is not filled with just thieves and pirates. If you think that stealing is wrong don't be afraid to let these guys know how you feel. If you think I'm right then now is the time to say something because you may never have another chance. I've never asked for help before, not even once. Now is the first time. I'm on my knees begging, please help me! Go to these other sites that post my pirated book and complain. Tell these guys how you feel!

It's your choice. You can steal my book or you can pay for it here: http://www.harvestapound.com/ It's up to you.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2012)

reverof said:


> oh there was no doubt he was leading to it... I mean when he took back running the site a couple months ago after some rift with many core members and the primary "Admin" stink was even stating he didnt want anywhere on the site that wasnt growing for medicinal purposes. Now the funny thing is... no medicinal growers need to grow 1lb every 3 weeks in a single system... Anyways, it was in the coming, he will not say much and if he does he will come back with some lame statement to try and whooo people to buy his book.
> 
> btw I have already found his book which is in PDF format on a couple filing sharing sites. Seems he passwd protected it but its been removed. I dont expect it long before its flowing through all the mmj sites.


Like you said, the riff was between some core members and the head admin "sheepfarmer" I wasn't involved in any way.

Let me clarify exactly how I feel about commercial growers. Understand that this is just my opinion and not everyone feels this way. There are two kinds of commercial growers. 

The first type are in it for the money and help no one but themselves. They make maximum profit and have no problem selling to underage minors if that's what it takes to make more money. These are the guys driving around selling buds and meth to teenage kids. I know these guys from when I was a kid. They just didn't sell buds, they also sold acid, coke, meth, and a bunch of other nasty shit. IMHO they are the scum of the Earth. And I'm going to be totally honest with you. If I found some little shit head selling drugs at my kids school I wouldn't call the police but by the time I was done with the little fuck, he'd be wishing I had!

The second group of commercial growers are in it to help people get medicine. They only make enough money to run the business and never skim from the income. They donate as much medicine as they can and always help people when they really need it. These are the people that fight to get the laws changed so that blind people can see. The problem is the first group of growers makes it hard to get laws passed in favor of medical marijuana. They get busted selling to minors and it makes all growers look bad. 

I know both types of growers well. To all the StinkBuddies from the first group, I pray that you change your ways! And to all the StinkBuddies from the second group, I still love you and will always have good thoughts and memories. God be with you.

And one more thing...
If your family is starving and selling pot is the only way to put food on the table, then so be it. In this economy you do what you gotta do. No one should ever have to watch their kids suffer because you are too poor to buy food. At some point there will be a time when you can help someone. You'll know it when you see it. It may not be with medicine. You may have to pay it back some other way. Have faith and keep your eyes open, the time will come.


----------



## reverof (Jun 6, 2012)

Stinkbud... Actually in all fairness, giving your book out there might actually help with sales of the book.... its actually basic business. With a product such as yours, anyone could have put it out there, it would not be hard, and obviously if I got it off a shares file site, I am not the only one.

By putting it where people can get it, and people see it, people will download it and read it, and the honest ones who felt it was useful chances are will buy it through your site, the others wouldnt have purchased it anyways and in the end will probably talk about it and build things up for your book even more. Your sales site is still there and will continue to be there until you decide to take that down too.

So with your ranting on here, its quite comical that you didnt think of it first but are closed minded as you you were on the forums and the closing of it, when it costs a whopping $150 a year to host, and not only that put sheepfarmer in charge and ignore YOUR site to let it go the way it did. You had a great thing and great following there, 1 mistake took it all down.

Enjoy your boost in sales or donations, as this was probably the best thing going for you, being the release.


----------



## GulfCoastPurpleHaze (Jun 6, 2012)

That is about the most stupid reasoning I've ever run across. There is no good reason for stealing the hard work and efforts of another person. You are no different than the thief who breaks into a grow room and steal the buds days before harvest.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 7, 2012)

reverof said:


> Stinkbud... Actually in all fairness, giving your book out there might actually help with sales of the book....


What the fuck! You giving away my book will help with my book sales? You obviously don't understand how business works. You're a thief, plain and simple. Don't try to make yourself feel better.

Do you want to know why I was gone from StinkBuddies for a few months? 99% of my business was based on the home building industry. So when the economy crashed, builders were hit hardest and it took my business with it. I couldn't pay the mortgage so I lost my home. My wife was my business partner and all the stress and arguing over money ruined our relationship. We ended up getting a divorce after 28 years. I lost my partner, best friend and lover. We had been together since we were 18yrs old. Right at that same time my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. The doctors had to go in and remove her breast. This was the second time for her. I had to move home to take care of her because she had no one else. This all happened within a 6 month time span.

So I'm sorry I bailed on StinkBuddies for a while but I kind of had my hands full. I handed the site over to SheepFarmer. I gave her a shit load of DVDs to sell and use the money to pay for the site. As much as you would like to think people donate, they don't. It's been my DVD sales that's been paying for my website all these years. So Sheepfarmer sold the DVDs and kept the money. The problem was Sheepfarmer bailed along with all the passwords to the site. She had changed everything over during the big admin fight. I had no way of accessing the account. In the mean time people are still buying DVDs but Sheep isn't sending them out. People are getting pissed because they hadn't received the DVDs they paid for. So I started using my book money to refund the DVD sales. So not only was I not getting the money from the DVD sales I was having to refund the money back out of my own pocket. The whole time Sheep has access to the PayPal account and won't give me the account info. She won't answer the phone if I call and won't email back the user/password to the PayPal and Gmail info. I still don't know how many people have ordered the DVD. 

So I pretty much got fucked on the whole deal. Sheepfarmer goes and pisses off all the core guys and they leave. I don't know what's going on so I side with Sheepfarmer. Why not, she was there for me when I needed her. Why not be there for her when she needed me? Needless to say I slowly started realizing how fucked I was but the damage had already been done.

That's why I had to take the site down so that I could remove all of the links to the DVD and fix the passwords. People kept finding posts through the search engine that had a link to the DVD PayPal. So I find out that the website was still hosted on one server in Germany but the admin guys had moved the database over to another server. The problem was that Sheep didn't pay the bill where the website was hosted and only paid the database server bill. So the account expired and I couldn't access any of the files. The whole time people are buying DVDs and I can't stop it.

So after many hours of phone calls and emails I finally fixed all the accounts and transferred the DNS to one sever. I went in and found every post that referenced the DVD sales and removed it. I got rid of a bunch of unused sections and changed the graphics. I was just going over a few last details before I posted the latest version. 

That's when I saw your post linking to my hacked eBook. My heart just sank There goes my retirement. There goes my kids college fund. I just sat there and cried. All my hard work just given away! Why? For money? No! You're not getting a single penny out of it. It was done just to be evil. Out of hate. It was done to hurt me and my family. And I just don't understand why? I've never done a thing to you. I've always been kind, helpful and funny. I've made people smile when they were in pain. I gave them hope and a sometimes a future. For what? To be treated like this?

I give up. Evil wins... Spread the hate. Enjoy your laugh. I hope it makes you feel good.

It's been a good 4 year run. I've helped a lot of people over the years and I'm proud of what I've done. This has become the largest thread in history and that's pretty cool! I've received thousands of emails from people thanking me for my help. I have hundreds of touching stories to remember you by. I will never forget you StinkBuddies! I love each and every one of you. From the bottom of my heart, I wish nothing but good things for you. God be with you.

Goodbye...


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never had a real beef with you Stink other than the fact that you tended to stay silent when other people had complaints. This is a perfect example here. So many members we're already pissed off over Sheepfarmer and her bullshit. (BTW, I can tell you without a doubt, there was plenty of donations going on 4-5 months ago. What happened to the money is not hard to figure out.) Then you shut down the forum without telling the true reason for doing it. Nobody that knew Sheep is surprised that she screwed you over. If anything, I'm surprised it took you so long to figure it out. Most of the core members we're still on Stinkbuddies. No one was posting much because we we're not sure what he status of Sheep was and no one was going to trust anything until she was gone. As you said in your post, you didn't know what was going on so you sided with her. You have to admit that without anybody knowing the info you just posted, it looked like you shut down your site to ensure the only place to find any info was in your book. I understand that you have thousands of hours in that forum but most of the core group had hundreds of hours of posts on it too. Superstoner, Geo, Big Rick, Pete, Old Growth, and dozens of other put a lot of time and study into your system and huge improvements where made to feeding schedules, design, etc. I'm not saying your book isn't good, I'm just saying it really a starting point to learn and as grower advances, they could have access to information on Stinkbuddies to tweak here, and tweak there and improve the quality and quantity of their plants. Hell, Superstoner alone did so many tweaks that he probably doubles your yield per square foot Stink. That's not to say your doing it wrong. I'm just saying your way is not the only way. If someone could go onto Stinkbuddies site and learn a new trick or two from us, then the group as a whole could feel good about that.

BTW, your book was actually pirated two days after you announced it on Stinkbuddies. It was being passed around the membership to anyone that wanted to see it. I know your pissed about that and Reverof certainly should not be hosting it on his forum and offering a link here. It was inevitable though. anyone that wants any book published on marijuana can easily find it on the internet. The fact your book is available to anyone that wants to pirate it sucks, but it's the same thing all the other authors have to deal with.

I've enjoyed working with your system Stink and I'm sorry it ended badly for you. Stinkbuddies once was the best little growing community online and I'm sad to see it go. You've dealt with a lot of bad luck in the last year and half and I hope you can get back on your feet this year. As far as Stinkbuddies is concerned, let her rest in peace. I doubt she could ever be revived now even if you really wanted too. 

So, from a commercial grower who isn't selling meth to little kids, I salute what you created Stink. I learned a lot from Stink Buddies and gained a few friends along the way. May the force be with you.


StinkBud said:


> So I'm sorry I bailed on StinkBuddies for a while but I kind of had my hands full. I handed the site over to SheepFarmer. I gave her a shit load of DVDs to sell and use the money to pay for the site. As much as you would like to think people donate, they don't. It's been my DVD sales that's been paying for my website all these years. So Sheepfarmer sold the DVDs and kept the money. The problem was Sheepfarmer bailed along with all the passwords to the site. She had changed everything over during the big admin fight. I had no way of accessing the account. In the mean time people are still buying DVDs but Sheep isn't sending them out. People are getting pissed because they hadn't received the DVDs they paid for. So I started using my book money to refund the DVD sales. So not only was I not getting the money from the DVD sales I was having to refund the money back out of my own pocket. The whole time Sheep has access to the PayPal account and won't give me the account info. She won't answer the phone if I call and won't email back the user/password to the PayPal and Gmail info. I still don't know how many people have ordered the DVD.
> 
> So I pretty much got fucked on the whole deal. Sheepfarmer goes and pisses off all the core guys and they leave. I don't know what's going on so I side with Sheepfarmer. Why not, she was there for me when I needed her. Why not be there for her when she needed me? Needless to say I slowly started realizing how fucked I was but the damage had already been done.
> 
> ...


----------



## reverof (Jun 7, 2012)

ebook was pirated 2 days after it was released? Hell I didnt know that I found it on a file sharing service just a few days ago. Granted I dont run aero anymore, after using the sb system or actually modified sb system via superstoner system as I call it, for 1 run and went back to flood & drain.

Sorry, I dont feel sorry for making it 1 step easier for people to get an ebook, not at all. Like i said, anyone who honestly would purchase the ebook will send him money anyway.
And your story above might even kick in some extra donations to you by those that in their own life over the past few years werent effected by the economy themselves.

If that ebook was your retirement stink then you should never have released an ebook on it and waited for it to truly be published. Instead according to Conch, your ebook was pirated 2 days after you released it, i then found it several weeks later on file sharing site.

BTW I have setup, configured, ran and all the rest many forums in the years, There was NO reason to take down the forums, could have been left up and done correctly and quickly, the work you say needed done is about 30-90 minutes worth of work, the rest of the changes. You closing forums has nothing to do with me showing people that your ebook was pirated. I personally didnt care that much.

good luck, get that ebook published and you will still by far have a retirement.


----------



## BLOCKER (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought my book, people will always try to hack and steal things, don't worry about them stinkbud, looking forward to the site being back up and running..


----------



## zer0ed (Jun 7, 2012)

I also paid for the book.
And i received my signed hard copy in the mail.
I was happy to buy it. even if i could have found it free online.
I have pirated copies of Jorge and other growers books.
But i have also bought Jorge's, and 2 others books. because i like having a hard copy.

To be honest, if it was an E-book only. i probably wouldn't have bought it, and just looked for a pirated copy. but since there is a hard copy version, i think its worth paying for.

It sucked seeing the stinkbuddies site go down.
But there really wasnt much daily activity there.
And all the really good threads. (the old ones) were missing all the pictures, and attachments. (probably from a server change, or update)

The info that was on the stinkbuddies website, that i am most intrested in is already lost.
I saw the threads for the 3 rail system. which would fit my needs. but all the pictures are gone. i would have liked to see how they went about it.

Stinkbud, you are a good guy.
And you cant let haters ruin it for everyone else.
Because you have to know before your going in, that these things WILL happen. its just a matter of time.

Every movie, book, and music gets pirated.

But good guys like me, will still find a way to buy, or donate. if they like your work.

Thats not to say that you shouldn't fight for your book.
If you can get it taken off those file sharing sites you should.

Have a lawyer write you a scary "cease and desist" letter with a law firm header. and get your stuff taken down.
Its your right.

But don't let a few ruin it for the many.

Keep your head up. and keep on keeping on.
(don't let them win)


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 8, 2012)

Stink I want you to know that after a couple years of searching for the best way to grow I came across this thread and it opened up the doors for me,then when I found out you had a site of your own I was in heaven.I have supported you and donated money to your site (you might remember me sending you an email few months back asking if you recieved it).It really does suck what has happend to such a great site and person ,but you still have alot of people who care and are their for you.To be honest tho why didnt you just let people know that sheep was stealing donations and to stop sending in money until you had it worked out and that you had a falling out with her,I bet you alot of the core members would have had your back.All you have to do is reach out and ask for help and alot of us stinkbuddies would have gone to battle for you.Well I hope you put up the new site but I can understand if you dont and just so you know I havent pirated your book and plan on still buying it...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 8, 2012)

chunky, i couldnt agree with you more. i was shocked. but that was the second time stink had bailed on us without much of an explanation and people lost confidence. we did try to save the site and a few of us got together to outright take over the site(all original stinkbuddies) and spent a lot of time planning it with stink to have him cut our legsout and give it to sheepfuc___. sorry you feel betrayed stink but you burned us twice, what canu expect when u dont practice what u preach. i donated many times, in my name and for others, butnot when sheep took over. and i put up money to pay for server, but when you push the best growers from the site and newbies have nobody with knowledge looking out for them they crash. i count my helping and tutoring was worth more to the site than any donation. but what do i know, i was just there to sell my collars, or so ive been told.


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 8, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> chunky, i couldnt agree with you more. i was shocked. but that was the second time stink had bailed on us without much of an explanation and people lost confidence. we did try to save the site and a few of us got together to outright take over the site(all original stinkbuddies) and spent a lot of time planning it with stink to have him cut our legsout and give it to sheepfuc___. sorry you feel betrayed stink but you burned us twice, what canu expect when u dont practice what u preach. i donated many times, in my name and for others, butnot when sheep took over. and i put up money to pay for server, but when you push the best growers from the site and newbies have nobody with knowledge looking out for them they crash. i count my helping and tutoring was worth more to the site than any donation. but what do i know, i was just there to sell my collars, or so ive been told.


 It sucks that something so great is now so messed up,it had soooo much potential,guess thats life,but I am part of a great little site now that I can go to for help


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jun 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> chunky, i couldnt agree with you more. i was shocked. but that was the second time stink had bailed on us without much of an explanation and people lost confidence. we did try to save the site and a few of us got together to outright take over the site(all original stinkbuddies) and spent a lot of time planning it with stink to have him cut our legsout and give it to sheepfuc___. sorry you feel betrayed stink but you burned us twice, what canu expect when u dont practice what u preach. i donated many times, in my name and for others, butnot when sheep took over. and i put up money to pay for server, but when you push the best growers from the site and newbies have nobody with knowledge looking out for them they crash. i count my helping and tutoring was worth more to the site than any donation. but what do i know, i was just there to sell my collars, or so ive been told.


Hey SS i've benthining about this for a while....but why don't you start you own forum/site. I know that you don't want to sell anything....but i think with your Three Rail System, Your Double Veg with a single Reservoir, your nute schedule....all of that stuff is StinkBud 2.0 and people should know that it exist. 

Look i am a broke newbie, to yet have a successful grow, but i continue to LEARN because of the hard work that you and countless others have put into this idea. And I am willing to put my money (or time) where my mouth is and try to help.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ski Mask Way said:


> Hey SS i've benthining about this for a while....but why don't you start you own forum/site. I know that you don't want to sell anything....but i think with your Three Rail System, Your Double Veg with a single Reservoir, your nute schedule....all of that stuff is StinkBud 2.0 and people should know that it exist.
> 
> Look i am a broke newbie, to yet have a successful grow, but i continue to LEARN because of the hard work that you and countless others have put into this idea. And I am willing to put my money (or time) where my mouth is and try to help.


not trying to start drama, but you have been reading on rollitup for over 2 years now, (join date is may 2010) and you have yet to harvest a successful crop?
I have just completed my first grow ever. Dwc multisite grow.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 9, 2012)

well,congrats bigz. does it make you feel like a bigger person to belittle someone you know nothing about? this was about love and decent people treating each other with respect,something you obviously were not privy to. skimask was a part of that and who says there is a timeline to grow to be able to post on here? spread the love never made it here thats why stinkbuddies was started. it was all about helping and passing on knowledge, and friends. good decent friends. try the concept, it works.


----------



## DarylP (Jun 9, 2012)

Ski Mask Way said:


> Hey SS i've benthining about this for a while....but why don't you start you own forum/site. I know that you don't want to sell anything....but i think with your Three Rail System, Your Double Veg with a single Reservoir, your nute schedule....all of that stuff is StinkBud 2.0 and people should know that it exist.
> 
> Look i am a broke newbie, to yet have a successful grow, but i continue to LEARN because of the hard work that you and countless others have put into this idea. And I am willing to put my money (or time) where my mouth is and try to help.


SMW if you need help just ask. There are a few of the old core members viewing this thread still. We are more than happy to help you with your grow. Just need to ask...


----------



## DarylP (Jun 9, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> not trying to start drama, but you have been reading on rollitup for over 2 years now, (join date is may 2010) and you have yet to harvest a successful crop?
> I have just completed my first grow ever. Dwc multisite grow.


*Well it's possible!! There are a lot of things that can go wrong with the SB system. That's why Stinkbuddies was started. To give growers a place to get answers and to find updated info on the system and upgrades. *


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jun 9, 2012)

DarylP said:


> *Well it's possible!! There are a lot of things that can go wrong with the SB system. That's why Stinkbuddies was started. To give growers a place to get answers and to find updated info on the system and upgrades. *


ah ok. well if he has only attempted a SB system thats understandable. Pretty fragile if im not mistaken.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 9, 2012)

you are mistaken. fragile? i pull 40+oz every 3 weeks from this fragile system. have not had to repair or replace any parts, very simple to clean and assemble, no media, and if i want to go out of town for a weeki can and not worry about my system. how many other hydro systems can say that.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jun 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> you are mistaken. fragile? i pull 40+oz every 3 weeks from this fragile system. have not had to repair or replace any parts, very simple to clean and assemble, no media, and if i want to go out of town for a weeki can and not worry about my system. how many other hydro systems can say that.


your power goes out for 3 days. your plants die.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 9, 2012)

see ,thats why u plan, and design the grow to fit what u need. lost power for 76hrs and didnt lose a plant. and that was before i added ups's to the mix, and pumps alone can go for 8days, most using soil dont go that long without water. you have to be smarter than the average bear, and power outage. is that what you call fragile?


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jun 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> see ,thats why u plan, and design the grow to fit what u need. lost power for 76hrs and didnt lose a plant. and that was before i added ups's to the mix, and pumps alone can go for 8days, most using soil dont go that long without water. you have to be smarter than the average bear, and power outage. is that what you call fragile?


dont care what you have done. my point is that if a dude goes two years without a good grow, it might be time to dial it back a bit. This thread is dead anyways. peace.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 10, 2012)

see that confirms it, you dont care what somebody has done right, you just want to take out how pitiful your life is on somebody you feel is less than you. try being nice, the worldmight surprise you.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 10, 2012)

What the heck.

I leave for a week and come back to this.

People saying the SB system is full of issues. SB is now a bad guy. Forums taken down... People heated.

I just spent a month getting this shit setup in Holland. I hope I didn't play myself

Also, SB, If you need that girl taken out, it can be done.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 10, 2012)

its not that the system is full of issues, its that it is so flexible it it very easily modified or improved. many brains working together will always beat just one.
stinkbud is really a good person. he has had some terrible personal issues to deal with and instead of drawing support from the most loyal members at stinkbuddies he withdrew and left us to ponder the future alone. twice. bad decisions compounded and boom.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 10, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> its not that the system is full of issues, its that it is so flexible it it very easily modified or improved. many brains working together will always beat just one.
> stinkbud is really a good person. he has had some terrible personal issues to deal with and instead of drawing support from the most loyal members at stinkbuddies he withdrew and left us to ponder the future alone. twice. bad decisions compounded and boom.



Yea, its too bad. He was a nice guy. And he honestly does deserve some profit as well. I don't see the issue... 

I will support him if he has a change of heart. I honestly liked the guy. He responded to my questions many times. It does happen, other bringing down sites and such. And because he is the frotn man, he gets all the wrap. 

And Stinkbud, no eed to be feel like its over. Keep fighting on in life and always have the good outlook.

Cheers


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 10, 2012)

Well Said Super



superstoner1 said:


> its not that the system is full of issues, its that it is so flexible it it very easily modified or improved. many brains working together will always beat just one.
> stinkbud is really a good person. he has had some terrible personal issues to deal with and instead of drawing support from the most loyal members at stinkbuddies he withdrew and left us to ponder the future alone. twice. bad decisions compounded and boom.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 11, 2012)

Super was on stinks site.. I left there too (i started with the stink bud system) as the people left because stink left there was like a few people left to run the site but it was like their personal site and outsiders where shunned and ridiculed. Sad. Super was decent there he does know his shit, little messy and dirty for my tastes but it works like he said. He is also a bit harsh, to the point and self opinionated like most users there, sad that such a great person like Stink was swallowed up by his followers.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

stinkwas not swallowed up, he rolled over and died. yes i can be direct or harsh,especially for stupid questions that people ask without even trying to find the answer. read, learn, then ask. how do expect to makeit in this world with somebody holding your hand and coddling you.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 11, 2012)

No one helped me more than Super did. Super was the brains of the modified systems not Stink. Stink is a good person but there should have been some respect for the people who were loyal to the sb systems and spent 100's, if not 1000's of hours supporting all the people with the setups. And to have followers you need to lead. Stink was pretty much absent the year and a half i was there. I wish him well. We all go through shit in our lives but respect is a very easy thing to show. It's pretty simple to say "hey guys im going to do a few things to the site, so i'm going to start on it tomorrow" at the least.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks dirk, i take bad all the bad stuff i said about you. well, maybe not all you old horndawg. i miss our community. the reason stink started the site was people here just didnt get/embrace/understand spread the love. i enjoy helping, i just refuse to help anyone that is not willing to learn and only wants people to do the work for them. thereis a lot of anger and beating down of people on this site for the wrong reasons, like refusing to aknowledge that other ways do work. different is just that, different. remember, a closed mind should have a closed mouth.


----------



## smkeryday (Jun 11, 2012)

How do you start seeds out in your cloner? also what ppm/ph tester do you recommend?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

i pop my seeds in a glass of water with a couple tsp of h2o2, then into tbkse expanding jiffy pucks. then into net pot and straight to cloner. when tall enough just slip a collar on and leave it alone. i worried about the pucks leaving dirt in systems and also staying too wet but never had a problem.

i use a milwalkee 802, its the older version, and had it for 4 yrs, but very easy to use. and it keeps very consistant readings, after first year of regularly checking for need of calibration i stopped worrying and check it maybe every 6-8 months.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 11, 2012)

So for those of us that didn't hang out at SBs site ( I went early on, made a donation, and then got busy ) what are the great superstoner modifications?


----------



## 907 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to see some of the ole family


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

its just that i adapted it to fit my needs. i didnt get an earlier comment about being messy, no soil, no media, easy to clean, no leaks. not messy at all.

i initially developed a better drain system and then redid that to the pvc pipe, which cuts down waterfall noise and is sealed for no light to roots or res. easier manifold system, multi rails, easier veg system, a much better nute schedule, larger res, tucked under res, are all mods i made. i also started the colored collars and sold many thousands of them. it is by far the most flexible system and easy to build, and where else can you get a aero system with pump and 50gal res for less than $150?


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe SB didn't hang out at his site much, but as far as RIU, he laid it all out, and there are many here that completely appreciate his efforts. I learned a ton right here. I know his thread is usually the first thing I think of when I think of this site. For a group of people to suddenly come on here (not that I hang on RIU often) throwing around shit to discredit him, and give up his password or secret link, all seems fishy at best, and really shitty at worst. The first thing that came to mind is that y'all became competitors and are trying to grab business from him in an underhanded sort of way. And not too dissimilar from a group of timber and chemical pedlers back in the 30s, disguised as heroes of the unlearned, that successfully discredited a plant that caused too much competition. I guess we'll be seeing signature links to all y'all's plans and ideas real soon.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

never. i had 6 of the 10 most read posts on that site. i helped and still help many, many people on individual basis. i also started on this site, under a different name, and was an original member of stinkbuddies. you would never see or hear of me trying to get any money from selling any plans or for assistance. in fact i have turned down money and for one person who insisted on paying me i had him send his money to st. judes hospital. yes i did sell a shitload of collars, on sb and ebay, but what i did was save people almost half of what they would have spent and gave them a way to label the plants without using labels. i spent a ton of time and money in trying new things to use and it was originally just for my use until i kept getting asked for them. i give away 8oz of every harvest for very sick people i have met through my wife going through treatments for her illness and have never asked for money. finding stinks post here and working with systems has allowed me to do this and i still believe in spread the love. i dont have a copy of stinks book, and i will not down load it, but if stink asked me for money i would send it.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 11, 2012)

reverof said:


> Now the funny thing is... no medicinal growers need to grow 1lb every 3 weeks in a single system...


It takes about a pound to make 3oz of the oil mentioned in my signature. There's compelling evidence that's enough to knock out many aggressive kinds of cancer like lung, breast, brain, pancreas etc etc all by itself.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

compelling but no scientific or factual evidence


----------



## DarylP (Jun 11, 2012)

Collisto's Orbit said:


> It takes about a pound to make 3oz of the oil mentioned in my signature. There's compelling evidence that's enough to knock out many aggressive kinds of cancer like lung, breast, brain, pancreas etc etc all by itself.


Bought a oil extractor just for that usage. Never really got much into using it yet. pound to 3 oz sounds about right.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 11, 2012)

Collisto's Orbit said:


> Maybe SB didn't hang out at his site much, but as far as RIU, he laid it all out, and there are many here that completely appreciate his efforts. I learned a ton right here. I know his thread is usually the first thing I think of when I think of this site. For a group of people to suddenly come on here (not that I hang on RIU often) throwing around shit to discredit him, and give up his password or secret link, all seems fishy at best, and really shitty at worst. The first thing that came to mind is that y'all became competitors and are trying to grab business from him in an underhanded sort of way. And not too dissimilar from a group of timber and chemical pedlers back in the 30s, disguised as heroes of the unlearned, that successfully discredited a plant that caused too much competition. I guess we'll be seeing signature links to all y'all's plans and ideas real soon.


No one is saying anything bad about stink. People are just upset the site went down because they contributed alot to it.

as far as his ebook, really anyone who purchased it could have just uploaded it an distributed. People do it with movies, music and everything else. So its nothing to be shocked by. That why there are hard copies. People will still pay for his ebook. Plus, how many people are going to come on here register and hound other guys to get the free copy, they dont even know about this thread.

The only guys that got it for free are those who are close to SB, have contributed immensely to this thread and SB site and the few and off guys who need the book but can't afford it.

SB said it himself, he wanted to help people, which is why he made this thread. SB the book will sell, but if you really wanted to make profit, you should have made a patent for your system, commercially produced it and sold them. 

In addition, if you really want to sell alot of your ebook you need to get it better marketed to people outside the community. Advertise on blogs and such. Those people will be the bread and butter.

At the end of the day, the info in the ebook is not new to us. just some rewording and a few alterations. 
*
ALSO, stinkbud, *stated he is going through tough times with his personal life. He is not the only one and some have it worse, even some of us on here, SO don't give up and disappear on us. You have something good going and you can make something BETTER out of it in the future. Everybody has issues with people in life, there is not need to run away from them. Face them and move forward. No one has a smooth journey to success.

I see ALOT of success in this system, and with even more work, there is a possibility for it to be cutting edge in the industry. 
When shit hits the fan, there will always be disagreements.
In regards to having a bad business partner, its part of the learning experience in business. 

We can whip up a better site the SB easily, so the site was never the problem, the issue it seems alot of people where let down, because much of their time and effort disappeared.


cheers


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 11, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> compelling but no scientific or factual evidence


Oh, you must be from the U.S. Government. That's their argument.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, their argument is fuck you, you can't have weed.

The scientific/factual evidence says that mj shrinks cancerous tumors. It also says that mj smokers, even heavy smokers, in scientific/factual tests have no incidences of lung cancer. That evidence is being ignored by you and the U.S. Government. So, it's not a stretch in my mind to assert that the concentrated essential oil would indeed beat cancer and other diseases all by its lonesome. Pharma knows it too.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 12, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> never. i had 6 of the 10 most read posts on that site. i helped and still help many, many people on individual basis. i also started on this site, under a different name, and was an original member of stinkbuddies. you would never see or hear of me trying to get any money from selling any plans or for assistance. in fact i have turned down money and for one person who insisted on paying me i had him send his money to st. judes hospital. yes i did sell a shitload of collars, on sb and ebay, but what i did was save people almost half of what they would have spent and gave them a way to label the plants without using labels. i spent a ton of time and money in trying new things to use and it was originally just for my use until i kept getting asked for them. i give away 8oz of every harvest for very sick people i have met through my wife going through treatments for her illness and have never asked for money. finding stinks post here and working with systems has allowed me to do this and i still believe in spread the love. i dont have a copy of stinks book, and i will not down load it, but if stink asked me for money i would send it.


If all that is true, that is really kind of you. The world needs more people like you. I wish I had the situation to do 1/2 of what you do.

We've hijacked this thread. I think most of the stuff we've said recently belongs somewhere else, and if you don't have constructive thoughts on SB's lb/3wks system, start a new thread.


----------



## DarylP (Jun 12, 2012)

I see Stink turned the Server back on. But only has his book site running and Stinkbuddies url has been redirected to that site... Hope he does right and restarts the SB site also. We have a lot of use full info on that site. And a lot of our own cash into the software change over.


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 12, 2012)

Collisto's Orbit said:


> Maybe SB didn't hang out at his site much, but as far as RIU, he laid it all out, and there are many here that completely appreciate his efforts. I learned a ton right here. I know his thread is usually the first thing I think of when I think of this site. For a group of people to suddenly come on here (not that I hang on RIU often) throwing around shit to discredit him, and give up his password or secret link, all seems fishy at best, and really shitty at worst. The first thing that came to mind is that y'all became competitors and are trying to grab business from him in an underhanded sort of way. And not too dissimilar from a group of timber and chemical pedlers back in the 30s, disguised as heroes of the unlearned, that successfully discredited a plant that caused too much competition. I guess we'll be seeing signature links to all y'all's plans and ideas real soon.


Collisto, as you said yourself, you we're not on Stinkbuddies so you don't know what was going on over there. Although a few people seem to have a legitimate grudge against stinkbud. It's far fewer than you think. You have to realize all of us lost out when he shut down the forum. So much good info was there for anyone that had a question, needed to modify a system, etc. Now we're left with this thread and Stinks book. Don't get me wrong, the info here and I'm sure the info in his book are sound ways to grow weed. Imagine having hundreds of people work with this system though and each one figures out a tweak to suit their individual situation. if you have hundreds of tips and tweaks on one site like Stinkbuddies, then you're probably going to find something that will help you. I just hope that all that info isn't lost forever.

As far as Reverof posting Stinks book on his site, that is just one wrong of many he has done trying to get his forum up and going. At one point he conned Sheepfarmer into letting him take of the stinkbuddies website. That was just a ploy to funnel all the newbie's trying to register to his forum. The book was another attempt to breath life into his dead site.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 12, 2012)

stink, if you still check here, please fix your new website. it says "excepting orders". i hope you are accepting orders.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i pop my seeds in a glass of water with a couple tsp of h2o2, then into tbkse expanding jiffy pucks. then into net pot and straight to cloner. when tall enough just slip a collar on and leave it alone. i worried about the pucks leaving dirt in systems and also staying too wet but never had a problem.
> 
> i use a milwalkee 802, its the older version, and had it for 4 yrs, but very easy to use. and it keeps very consistant readings, after first year of regularly checking for need of calibration i stopped worrying and check it maybe every 6-8 months.



Is there any way besides the jiffy cups.

My pots also have no bottoms...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2012)

ther are many ways, but just use something to tie bottom so it holds. i thought all netpots had bottoms.


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 13, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Is there any way besides the jiffy cups.
> 
> My pots also have no bottoms...


I havn't tried this way myself, but one of the former stinkbuddies put a layer of cloth in the cup so it formed a pouch and germinated that way. He let them get a long enouh tap root that he could put them in the collar and let them grow from there.


----------



## 907 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya I had a nice little thread on popping seeds. I start with the 2 plate method to sprout, then when I have around an inch toe I use STG (Sure To Grow)2 inch pucks and cut them into thinner layers. Slip your seedling into the STG material that is inside your 2 inch net basket. After a couple of days you will have a nice root system. Seperate from the STG material and slip into the Superstoner1 foam pucks and away you go. Like I said I had a nice little write up with lots of pics that explained it but thats not available anymore. This is te second time I have lost all my threads on stinkbuddies.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2012)

hows the igloo coolers doing for u 907? i just loved that setup.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 13, 2012)

yea, i am waiting for the moms to have enough for cuttlings, this is taking longer than it should, so i am thinking of starting right now with new seedlings


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 13, 2012)

superstone, any luck with the nute schedule for VEG? I have 2 for bloom from you, still don't know which to use..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> superstone, any luck with the nute schedule for VEG? I have 2 for bloom from you, still don't know which to use..


 did u decide to change res sizes? if not remind me of how many gallons again and i will post it.


----------



## 907 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey SS, the Igloo,s are still rocking. We are on our 3rd run in them and am very happy with the set up. The ability to spin the plants works great, we just veg the shit out of them . The root system will turn into a nice round bell shape when it hits the bottom. I had been worried about roots plugging the drain lines but thats not an issue, its like the plant thinks its hit ground water. My little 1/10th chiller keeps it at 65 in the igloos for pennies . Good to chat at ya brother!!


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> did u decide to change res sizes? if not remind me of how many gallons again and i will post it.


I got 22gal and 25gal totes


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Conchstoner said:


> I havn't tried this way myself, but one of the former stinkbuddies put a layer of cloth in the cup so it formed a pouch and germinated that way. He let them get a long enouh tap root that he could put them in the collar and let them grow from there.


germinated in soil would work then, you would be able ot just get the soil off and pop them in the collars


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> germinated in soil would work then, you would be able ot just get the soil off and pop them in the collars


its very stressful for a small plant to wash dirt from roots


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I got 22gal and 25gal totes


for 25gals using 120ppm tap water my res comes out around 700ppm with this amount:
200ml pbp grow
60ml lk
50ml calmagg
100ml aquashield
80ml silicablast
2tsp greatwhite


----------



## MrSpyrydus (Jun 14, 2012)

This thead helped me alot and i can't find a way to thank you guys for posting here. Awesome and detailed infos.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> for 25gals using 120ppm tap water my res comes out around 700ppm with this amount:
> 200ml pbp grow
> 60ml lk
> 50ml calmagg
> ...



But how much water do you put in the 25 gal container?
Also I can only get my hands on dyna gro protect for my silicon solution, which is great stuff. Is there an ml/gallon for your silicon solution?
I dont have aquasheild 
I don't have greatwhite although you mentioned to me where i can find it. Am trying to make it happen

and this is the schedule throughout veg?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> its very stressful for a small plant to wash dirt from roots


Well, you dont have to wash anything off, just slide them in the coller.

when the soil is dry, empty the mini germination pot inot your hand side ways. all the soil will spread aroung your palm and the seedling will be loose. Pick up the seedling and just slide it in the colar and then the cloner system


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Well, you dont have to wash anything off, just slide them in the coller.
> 
> when the soil is dry, empty the mini germination pot inot your hand side ways. all the soil will spread aroung your palm and the seedling will be loose. Pick up the seedling and just slide it in the colar and then the cloner system


Guys on Stinkbuddies we're taking soil rooted clones and washing them off to put in collars with no ill effect. If you we're popping from seed, maybe you could give it a few weeks in soil to get going before moving it. Personally, I always start them in soil and take cuttings when it's time to move into hydro.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Conchstoner said:


> Guys on Stinkbuddies we're taking soil rooted clones and washing them off to put in collars with no ill effect. If you we're popping from seed, maybe you could give it a few weeks in soil to get going before moving it. Personally, I always start them in soil and take cuttings when it's time to move into hydro.


I have my dwc setup going, but its taking a while for them to get big enough to take cuttlings. I am using the lucas formula and it is screwing me atm. This is the reason I just wanted to get the seedlings started and have them going in the cloner right away.

But only thing that I am not getting through my head is in the cloner the seedlings won't be getting nutes for 3 weeks?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> But how much water do you put in the 25 gal container?
> Also I can only get my hands on dyna gro protect for my silicon solution, which is great stuff. Is there an ml/gallon for your silicon solution?
> I dont have aquasheild
> I don't have greatwhite although you mentioned to me where i can find it. Am trying to make it happen
> ...


that amount is for 25gal of water. say u use 20gal then cut everything by20%. this is for veg stage.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> that amount is for 25gal of water. say u use 20gal then cut everything by20%. this is for veg stage.


exactly, that would keep the ppm at the same level... thanks..

I mean the amount of water in the containers does not really matter, as long as its above the pump by a bit...This way you can save on nutes..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

the three week deal is up to you. with having to rotate from clone to veg to flower and then harvest and then clean everything and set up again it takes time. i usually wait a week before taking cuttings which leaves me with them in cloner for 2 weeks. you will figure it out, from our discussions you seem to be a person with common sense.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> exactly, that would keep the ppm at the same level... thanks..
> 
> I mean the amount of water in the containers does not really matter, as long as its above the pump by a bit...This way you can save on nutes..


no. in cloner slightly above pump is fine, but with veg and flower the bigger the better, and fill it up. i have a 27gal container i fill with 25gal to start. with small amounts you will work much harder to control ppm and ph and having to top off repeatedly, not to mention heat issues. and you really will not save on nutes because you will be using that same amount over the cycle of veg, because you will be having to add. it cost me less than $40 in nutes from veg to harvest, a great return.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> no. in cloner slightly above pump is fine, but with veg and flower the bigger the better, and fill it up. i have a 27gal container i fill with 25gal to start. with small amounts you will work much harder to control ppm and ph and having to top off repeatedly, not to mention heat issues. and you really will not save on nutes because you will be using that same amount over the cycle of veg, because you will be having to add. it cost me less than $40 in nutes from veg to harvest, a great return.


well said.. I really didnt know the larger the rez the better.. This is makes me look at things differently


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

OK felllaz , this is one of my takes on how to make this system a beast.. This is a back burner idea...

My MAIN idea is top secret for now...

But you can see how much more space they have all around, even on the sides, and the best part is you can fit all that under one hps 1000 since its a hexagton helicopter design.

View attachment 2213111


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

it is a nice design. i would retink the amount of plants and cut one from every rail, raise the outside ends about 6-8" to allow end plants more light and aide flow. my big concern is plumbing and pump(s). for that much plumbing you will need a big pump or 2 big pumps, at least 650-900gph each, and that will increase res temp so go as big as possible on res. then use a big parabolic reflector.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> it is a nice design. i would retink the amount of plants and cut one from every rail, raise the outside ends about 6-8" to allow end plants more light and aide flow. my big concern is plumbing and pump(s). for that much plumbing you will need a big pump or 2 big pumps, at least 650-900gph each, and that will increase res temp so go as big as possible on res. then use a big parabolic reflector.


yea I agree,

I just whipped it up real quick... 3 sites( 12 inches inbetween) would make it the gully 40 inches long. You can even go 2 site a pipe for 20-24" inches a gully. This would make the system hold 16 plants and it can be portable as well an take less space that the original but double the plants, same space


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Like so..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

yes and ilike the manifold idea. use 1"up to the rails and then 1/2 for the sprayers, this will give better uniform pressure


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yes and ilike the manifold idea. use 1"up to the rails and then 1/2 for the sprayers, this will give better uniform pressure


what do you think about 6 inch gullies?

Hey, offtopic

If i did seedling straight to cloner, it would be 3 weeks in cloner without any nutes at all, until it transfers to the veg system?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

hold off a week. i have a gal bucket cloner using a 396 pump and 2or 3 sprayers that i will use for seedlings until ready for veg. that way they are not in my way for regular rotations.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

using fence posts here in usa and 5" is largest readily available and cost jump is huge. i looked into 6 & 8".


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> using fence posts here in usa and 5" is largest readily available and cost jump is huge. i looked into 6 & 8".


I can get 6", and it does not have to be posts.... You can use round PVC pipe or HDPE PIPE


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a big poster here, but I have seen SS progress for some time. I use the original system with no modifications. Started 18 months ago and am now getting dialed in. Last harvest 23 oz. Just pulled another and it will be light because of my screw up resetting my light timer. The next will exceed the 23 oz. Lost power for 4 days didn't loose a single plant. If you are here to learn, you will be hard pressed to find a better sensei than SS. BTW I bought stinks last book. some good stuff in it that I may alter, just as SS did. Actually the plans that are in the book have some things in it that I think SS may have used first. I don't know that for a fact, just my gut feeling. I know the upgrade reservoir (which I will be going to) was first used by SS. At least he is the first one that I talked to about them. One more thing, SS I still want some Bojangles dude.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

browniesnblunts said:


> Not a big poster here, but I have seen SS progress for some time. I use the original system with no modifications. Started 18 months ago and am now getting dialed in. Last harvest 23 oz. Just pulled another and it will be light because of my screw up resetting my light timer. The next will exceed the 23 oz. Lost power for 4 days didn't loose a single plant. If you are here to learn, you will be hard pressed to find a better sensei than SS. BTW I bought stinks last book. some good stuff in it that I may alter, just as SS did. Actually the plans that are in the book have some things in it that I think SS may have used first. I don't know that for a fact, just my gut feeling. I know the upgrade reservoir (which I will be going to) was first used by SS. At least he is the first one that I talked to about them. One more thing, SS I still want some Bojangles dude.


how come it took you 18 months to get the results?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dude, i am down for that. so good to hear from you. would love to get you some samples and are you still doing the scooters. get with me mid july.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> how come it took you 18 months to get the results?


this was so new to everyone, we didnt have help from many like you have now, we had stink and what we learned on our own and shared. it took me a while to get what i was expecting but now you dont that much to worry about. i couldnt be happier, i never thought i would be pulling what i do from my room size every three weeks.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> this was so new to everyone, we didnt have help from many like you have now, we had stink and what we learned on our own and shared. it took me a while to get what i was expecting but now you dont that much to worry about. i couldnt be happier, i never thought i would be pulling what i do from my room size every three weeks.


you deserve it. You have already helped me very much and its obvious how valuable you are to the community.

cheers


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 15, 2012)

I just surfed over to stinkbuddies for the first time in a while and noticed it's gone...I'm sure it's discussed in this thread but I checked back a few pages and can't find what happened. Does anyone have a link to an explanation or was it the same old shit as last time, when stink thought he was losing too much control? 

Either way, I was hoping to check out some top feed systems, as Ive run modified versions of SB's rails for a few years now, but never ventured into top feed. Just wondering how people are running them with the sprayers, what keeps them in place, how to size a pump with 1/4" hose, etc. 

Spread the love


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

eyeswideopen said:


> I just surfed over to stinkbuddies for the first time in a while and noticed it's gone...I'm sure it's discussed in this thread but I checked back a few pages and can't find what happened. Does anyone have a link to an explanation or was it the same old shit as last time, when stink thought he was losing too much control?
> 
> Either way, I was hoping to check out some top feed systems, as Ive run modified versions of SB's rails for a few years now, but never ventured into top feed. Just wondering how people are running them with the sprayers, what keeps them in place, how to size a pump with 1/4" hose, etc.
> 
> Spread the love



page* 956 *to see what happened


----------



## Conchstoner (Jun 16, 2012)

Stink shut it down. His version is Sheepfarmer screwed everything up. Other people's version is Stink shut it down to make sure info could only be found in his book. You be the judge of what you want to believe.
Bottom line is, since Stink shut it down without warning, nobody could recover their posts so everything is gone. It didn't seem to bother Stink so that can give you a little insight into his true character.
Fortunately, Superstoner has stepped up here and has been answering questions. some of the rest of us are doing the same but we all know that SS is the true Stinkbuddy master so we act more as support staff to him than anything else. 




eyeswideopen said:


> I just surfed over to stinkbuddies for the first time in a while and noticed it's gone...I'm sure it's discussed in this thread but I checked back a few pages and can't find what happened. Does anyone have a link to an explanation or was it the same old shit as last time, when stink thought he was losing too much control?
> 
> Either way, I was hoping to check out some top feed systems, as Ive run modified versions of SB's rails for a few years now, but never ventured into top feed. Just wondering how people are running them with the sprayers, what keeps them in place, how to size a pump with 1/4" hose, etc.
> 
> Spread the love


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2012)

guys you might be able to get some info back from the web archives...

http://web.archive.org/web/20110207235334/http://stinkbuddies.com/


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That link to the archive doesn't accept my username and password. Just keeps saying "You need to fill in a username."

This is pretty much the same thing that happened a few years ago. I was really dedicated when stinkbuddies first happened after being a part of this thread, lots of karma, always helping out, really thinking I was connecting and pushing the development for the community. Then one day it was gone, no warning, just gone. The explanation at the time was that the site was heading in the wrong direction. The story we got from other members was that SB thought Gringoloco was taking too much control of the site, and he didn't want anyone to discuss other methods of growing. That's when I hit the sidelines. The site came back, but SB always seemed like a Napoleonic cult leader after that. I had totally bought his positivity and message as I'm sure most of you did, because it really is great, and should live on...but the hypocrisy is just too much. It's a shame it happened again, but at least there's an archive so all the info isn't lost for good. The truth is that we don't need stinkbuddies or SB, we just need each other and an open dialogue, whether here or there, or some place new. SB's system is just an Aeroflo rip-off / EZ-clone ripoff anyways. Now it sounds like his book is just a ripoff of the ideas from his sites members. I'm surprised he hasn't been sued. 

I'll be around RIU a little more regularly as time allows, and I've been running stinks systems and my own versions of this system since 2009, so I'll try to help out also.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 17, 2012)

Come to think of it, with the whole commercialism thing, if I recall, a few years ago somebody was talking about how a lb of OG at the time was going for 5k to the clubs in LA, and that they'd take as much as you could bring them. Stink was living in Oregon or Washington at the time, but he chimed in with "They'll take as much as you can grow? Maybe I need to move to Cali" and next thing you know he's heading south.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 17, 2012)

eyeswideopen said:


> Come to think of it, with the whole commercialism thing, if I recall, a few years ago somebody was talking about how a lb of OG at the time was going for 5k to the clubs in LA, and that they'd take as much as you could bring them. Stink was living in Oregon or Washington at the time, but he chimed in with "They'll take as much as you can grow? Maybe I need to move to Cali" and next thing you know he's heading south.


Eyeswidowopen,

I understand you are upset, but no need to throw anger towards SB. AT the end of the day, its ok for him to try to make money... there is nothing wrong with that. 

But yeah, lets move on and pick whats left, rebuilt and make it better. good to see you here


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm all for everyone making money, just don't espouse the virtues of selflessness and take down your site because you say publicly that it's not for people to make money, when your own goal is to make money.


----------



## Greenic (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I used to be on the SB site, and this is my first time posting on here.

Perhaps I should explain a little. I was never a heavy poster to that site, but I was fortunate enough to get answers to many of my questions there, for that I will always be grateful. That being said, I was also one of the people that ordered the DVD and never received it. I want to be clear that although I used to blame Stinkbud for this, I understand what he had gone through, and I no longer feel that way. (SIDE: I really hope all is well with you Stinkbud.) Because I didn't receive my DVD, it left a sour taste in my mouth and I stopped visiting the site. BTW I went elsewhere and built a system that I've have moderate success with, so that's why I didn't "pardon the term" make a stink about it.
That being said, I went to ask a question to get advice (about nutes) and I was lead to this site. I do want to say that I was able to read up and find my answer so I'm thankful for that. But imagine my surprise when I saw that Stinkbud was selling a book. I feel the need to restate this so I will, even though I didn't receive my DVD and it left a bad taste with me, I have always valued the information I've received from SB site so I called it even.
Thing is SB is now selling a book, that I know will include valuable information, but I don't want to be taken advantage of again. So I'm asking has anyone had any issues with receiving his book?

SB I'll always be grateful, and I sincerely hope that you find your peace.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2012)

greenic, any questions you have or help you need there are many on this thread that are willing to help. ask here or pm.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 18, 2012)

wow what a way to ass fuck one of your own guys!!! il buy ur ebook SB even if uts just for a good read as i think horizontal lighting is no longer usefull for me, i may try a bigger system for bigger plants though. thanks for all the info and time u put in mate. hope all works well for you. take care


----------



## houstonblowskush (Jun 18, 2012)

I was going to go with SB idea but since hes out of the picture anybody have their own working ideas similar to his so I can get a project started. Thank..good growing


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 18, 2012)

houstonblowskush said:


> I was going to go with SB idea but since hes out of the picture anybody have their own working ideas similar to his so I can get a project started. Thank..good growing


houston, i will take a few pics tonight of my system to give you some ideas. im in the middle of doing a major mod(4" rail inside a 5" rail, filled with expanding foam) so i have one system broken down i can get some details for you.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 18, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> (4" rail inside a 5" rail, filled with expanding foam).


Whats going on here.... this should be interesting. care to elaborate? I think I know what you are tyring to do. Why not a net between the two?

Yeah I making some mods too to all three system.. Need 2 weeks to get em all done..


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys, this thread is still going, Superstoner is here, and he is the king of this system and I am here to help as well.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Whats going on here.... this should be interesting. care to elaborate? I think I know what you are tyring to do. Why not a net between the two?
> 
> Yeah I making some mods too to all three system.. Need 2 weeks to get em all done..


i have about the most control of my enviroment and grow as i can at this point. the room and systems have just been running perfect and the plants show it. im trying for thermal efficiency with the insulated rails because it is the weekest spot in my room. by having the rail in a rail it has 1/4-3/8" insulation completly filling the area between the rals allowing the inner rail to stay cooler thus keeping res cooler and then less time for the chiller to run. and the roots will be happier.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 18, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have about the most control of my enviroment and grow as i can at this point. the room and systems have just been running perfect and the plants show it. im trying for thermal efficiency with the insulated rails because it is the weekest spot in my room. by having the rail in a rail it has 1/4-3/8" insulation completly filling the area between the rals allowing the inner rail to stay cooler thus keeping res cooler and then less time for the chiller to run. and the roots will be happier.


crap which reminds me... I need a chiller...

how do you get the chiller to cool all the containers...


----------



## houstonblowskush (Jun 18, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> houston, i will take a few pics tonight of my system to give you some ideas. im in the middle of doing a major mod(4" rail inside a 5" rail, filled with expanding foam) so i have one system broken down i can get some details for you.


Thanks that would really. Appreciate the help. Im a lil rusty on growing, took a year o so off off but commercial is garbage I need to be growing.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 18, 2012)

chiller cools 30gal igloo cooler using dedicated pump and thermistat. second pump, with tstat in flower res, feeds pvc manifold that has individual valve for each res and one for homemade icebox. all temps but cloner are kept at 65-67f. ice box is just to take advantage of cold water and assist in electric savings from ac.


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Jun 18, 2012)

Quick question. For that schedule of nutes, how much water is in the res. u are pouring it in to?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 19, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> for 25gals using 120ppm tap water my res comes out around 700ppm with this amount:
> 200ml pbp grow
> 60ml lk
> 50ml calmagg
> ...



this for 25gal of water


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 19, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> chiller cools 30gal igloo cooler using dedicated pump and thermistat. second pump, with tstat in flower res, feeds pvc manifold that has individual valve for each res and one for homemade icebox. all temps but cloner are kept at 65-67f. ice box is just to take advantage of cold water and assist in electric savings from ac.


What about the Veg setup, isn't that in a different room, because its has its own light schedule... 

I still dont get, exactly how you explained it, a diagram would help, This looks like a bitch to setup...

And this is using 1/4 hp chiller, I am assuming


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 19, 2012)

im not good at diagrams but will get you some pics. new veg room is connected to flower room. its a 1/2hp chiller i got new/damaged for $50 and fixed for another $50.


----------



## zer0ed (Jun 19, 2012)

Superstoner, i would love to see some pictures of your 3 rail system.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 19, 2012)

i will get some, im planning a journal. i do have a few in a thread called my three stages of flower.


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 21, 2012)

any one have a write or directions to wire a powerstrip to a relay for pump timers,I found a user on here (andyman)that had some pics ,I just need the product info.Thanks.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 21, 2012)

chunks, i built all of my grow electronics and i can make it easy for you. pm me tomorrow and i will get it to you.


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jun 21, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> how come it took you 18 months to get the results?


Like SS said, SB was about all we had and the rest of us did experiments and adjustments. Here's a little tip. If you are worried about a leaky reservoir, go to autozone or advance auto parts and get an oil change drip pan. Big enough to set two of the original roughneck totes. I set up a shop vac so that it comes on with the pumps to "suck" up any leakage. I check my systems every other day. SS is also right about bigger is better. much easier to maintain and your nute usage will not change or may drop. I set my ph to 6.2 and when I check things, it may be down to 5.8 or 5.9. Yo, SS, still doing the scooters and motorcycles. Also doing classic restorations of bikes. Just finished a 1967 Honda 305 Dream, and have now started a 1978 Honda 750A, cool 2 speed automatic motorcycle that was only in production for a couple of years. Love to get some samples and maybe get some different arrows for my quiver. HotNSpicy, dirty rice, or some seasoned fries. Will drop you a line later dude. Folks, SS knows his stuff, LISTEN, and learn from this guy. Oh almost forgot, I didn't add co2 until I had some consistency with my grows. If you do this right, you eliminate what your problems can be. bnb.


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jun 21, 2012)

SS, you have always been one of the tinkerers here. I'm gonna have to see what you've got running. I'm still only growing my old standard, AK47.


----------



## micadesgns (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, youve got quite the set up. Fantastic !!


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 21, 2012)

SS is pure class... In fact alot of you guys here are just better quality than what i have to deal with daily, when i step out the door.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 21, 2012)

bnb, i only have 8 strains at the moment, superskunk,mystery,hog, chronic, grapefruitkush, blue god, white widow, pineapple express. hoping to get dna's kushberry back from some i sent out and still have a bunch in seed form. letme know.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> bnb, i only have 8 strains at the moment, superskunk,mystery,hog, chronic, grapefruitkush, blue god, white widow, pineapple express. hoping to get dna's kushberry back from some i sent out and still have a bunch in seed form. letme know.


so you are petty much saying any strain does killer in this setup, and your nutreint schedule?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 21, 2012)

i had over 30 strains through this system with the same recipe. i think 2 of those didnt work because they would burn up with nute ppm over 600, and some just werent what i was looking for in size or yield. but i always have a mixed grow going, i will usually have 3-5 different strains in same flower system. it just takes time to find what works for you.


----------



## Infomatic (Jun 21, 2012)

Can someone email me the link to the ebook?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 21, 2012)

Infomatic said:


> Can someone email me the link to the ebook?


Bro, we are not just gonna give you the link if you just registered to get the book for free... That's weak... Go pay for it..

And all the info you need is on this thread....


----------



## Infomatic (Jun 22, 2012)

I see.

So because I haven't posted 300 times like you did, that somehow makes you better than me when you got the book off the link yourself.

Ironic.

That High!


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 22, 2012)

After searching for months I found this how to wire powerstrip to relay page,its got to be the best how to ive ever seen complete with pics and all,also thank you ss for trying to help me,anyways heres the link enjoy http://www.scribd.com/doc/24893381/Newbies-Guide-to-Contactor-Relays


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jun 22, 2012)

Infomatic said:


> I see.
> 
> So because I haven't posted 300 times like you did, that somehow makes you better than me when you got the book off the link yourself.
> 
> ...


Not that at all dude. I spent 6 months of study on this thread alone. If you don't want to invest the time to learn, or invest the money for what you will truly need, then I, and I am speaking only for myself, think you certainly wont invest the TIME that it takes to become somewhat successful at growing quality product. As for the book, I bought it. I also bought the DVD. While there is some good info in both, you will find much much more here on this thread. Read anything by SS, including his journals. If you think this is an easy thing to do, and do it well, then you, my friend, are mistaken. It took me months after reading and studying to finally starting to get my systems dialed in. Study, study, study, and then study some more. Ask questions, there are several here that are well versed in this type of grow. Best of luck to you in your endeavors. BNB


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 22, 2012)

i go days without checking mine, and can go up to 9 days if i needed.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 22, 2012)

KennyPowers said:


> "StinkBud is now excepting orders for his new eBook!"
> 
> 
> why would i buy a book from someone that doesn't know how to type a proper sentence lol.
> ...



They fail because it is a large initial investment in time, research, and funds to setup. You have to have your head in the right place to be get this going right..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 22, 2012)

kenny, this guy must know you. hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DarylP (Jun 22, 2012)

KennyPowers said:


> "StinkBud is now excepting orders for his new eBook!"
> 
> 
> why would i buy a book from someone that doesn't know how to type a proper sentence lol.
> ...



Well said.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 22, 2012)

So i was thinking instead of a manifold setup to chill separate containers, this might work?

thoughts?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> So i was thinking instead of a manifold setup to chill separate containers, this might work?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2223777


pretty sure that's not gonna work. you are talking about an extremely large amount of water you are trying to chill with a 1/4hp chiller. granted you are only removing the heat from 3 reservoirs but even then you will have a very large tub of water sitting in a room under lights. ideally you want to chill as small a reservoir as possible when you are using chillers. i have a 3hp self contained chiller here at my house and it only uses a 30 gallon reservoir. i have a 12hp chiller on another property and it uses a 30 and a 20 gallon reservoir cause i need to have 2 different water temps. one for the manifold line that is actually in the rooms and another for the water cooled air handlers that need water below dew point in order to dehumidify.

you will be a lot better off chilling a 20 gallon reservoir and then pumping that water through stainless stell wort coils in each reservoir. google "wort chiller" and you'll find brewery suppliers that carry stainless ones. get the long neck kind so that none of the fitting are actually sitting in your nutrient solution. also, don't get copper...for obvious reasons.

making the manifolds is easy. just make your return manifold a little bigger than your supply to keep positive pressure in the lines. all you need is some pvc, fittings, bushings, and hose barbs. hydro innovations has a design sheet with lowes part numbers on there website. i think it's under the support tab. just look for the manifold .pdf. that way you only need 1 pump. or you can just do each reservoir on it's own pump. you only need those cheap submersible ones. i like doing manifolds cause then you can put a t-ball valve on every port and then you can control the supply of water to the coil. that way you can regulate the temperature. sometimes it's hard to do with the thermostat controls of the chiller. i just put my chiller on the dew point temp and then control water flow to the coil with the t-ball valve. a lot easier that way. plus your chiller isn't running all the time.

good luck.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 22, 2012)

ocean i can see about shipping to you if you are still having problems finding stainless.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 22, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> ocean i can see about shipping to you if you are still having problems finding stainless.


Thank you SS,

I honestly am a bit embarrassed to put you through the trouble.

I can only find 3/8 stainless pipe.. It would be a challenge to coil them myself... BUT I can pull it off if there is no other way..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 22, 2012)

hey, i did ice bottles for years before i got motivated and did the chiller. pick up a small freezer til your ready.


----------



## Forest Gump (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello all been following this thread for awhile sad to see everything that has gone on just getting started just popped my first seeds last week already have my stink bud extreme built just have to wait to get some clones to put in it using regular seeds and just got legal so the fun begins. Hope everyone will stick around and go forward.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

something like this will work just fine. 



here's the link on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Super-Efficient-25-Stainless-Steel-Wort-Chiller-/300358101173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45eebce8b5). i've seen them for cheaper around but i din't feel like looking. that's around what i paid for mine anyway. you can usually get them in 3/8" 1/2" and 3/4".


----------



## DarylP (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a good price for them


----------



## sqydro (Jun 23, 2012)

hey folks been trawling this thread and i see people saying they run 6 sites instead of 14 now can any1 throw some pics up?

ive tried looking through this but gave up at page 45 odds lol

and do you veg longer if theres less plants?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2012)

my systems are 3 rails and total of 12 sites. new systems i am just starting are 3 rails and total 9 sites. i am putting a unit in flower tonight and will take some pics for you. i veg 25-30 days.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2012)

here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 23, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.


....Real kool ss,how much is the final weight after harvest,with the 12 plants.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> ....Real kool ss,how much is the final weight after harvest,with the 12 plants.


my last one sucked ass. i broke a plant and generally was a pissy bunch, but it was 28oz. last few before have averaged 40-42oz. next one due is looking real good.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 23, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.



man, SS,

I am literally in love with you right now.... as straight as I am...


----------



## chunkylonin (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you still go by the 3 week clone,veg,flower or do you do them a little longer ?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 24, 2012)

so what if I wrapped the wort chillers with clear adhesive wrap? would it solve the leaching issue?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 24, 2012)

SS, I don't see a drainage setup for your 3 rail. Did you just find no use for it?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 24, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.


I see the sprayer pvc has a Z towards the exit? WHy did you do that, and did you just use elbows?

Why did you put the wort chiller in the middle? do the extension get in the way of the plants?

Do you use 2" inch PVC for the return line, and a 2" Tee?

Whats the space between each rail?

Whats the space between each site, is it 12" or 15"?

Are the PVC posts, the original length, ( 56" I think)?

How much clearance did you give the frame above the container? Is it actually touching it?

This is actually a pretty good design.....its strong for the purpose..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Do you still go by the 3 week clone,veg,flower or do you do them a little longer ?


i like 28-32days for veg


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> so what if I wrapped the wort chillers with clear adhesive wrap? would it solve the leaching issue?


if you only have copper available i would use it without coating it, thats even worse.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS, I don't see a drainage setup for your 3 rail. Did you just find no use for it?


the drain is the 2"pvc pipe with slots that end of rail sits in. it has a t that goes in hole in lid of res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2012)

they are 45* elbows, it lets rail sit to edge of rail
middle to cool res more even. the extensions are no biggie, my others i cut and rebent but forgot to on this one.
drain and t are 2"
between rails is 8" between plants is 12"
rails come 96", i cut to 46"
frame sits about 1/4" above res.


----------



## Travis9226 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a couple questions, one, how do u you control rez temps and two my understanding is that the rez has to be light proof to stop algea growth? And you have two gaping holes in each one. Thank you


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Travis9226 said:


> I have a couple questions, one, how do u you control rez temps and two my understanding is that the rez has to be light proof to stop algea growth? And you have two gaping holes in each one. Thank you


1. the coil is a 50' stainless wort chiller, i circulate cold water through it to cool res. i also wrap res with 2 layers of bubble insulation and set them on foam mats, and also a piece of the insulation as a top blanket.
2. gaping holes? please look at last pic again. and also read answer #1. no light gets in. dark, quiet, and out of the way.


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jun 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.


Dude, I haven't had anything and I know the number I am trying to achieve is greater than the number of fingers I have, but I count 11 plant sites. What am I missing Sensei, besides some BoJangles? Love the design. May have to do that instead of going to the strongbox with rails. Love the compact design. I could put 6 of those where I have 3 of the original systems. I would be interested in seeing how everything ties together. My next harvest is this coming weekend. spent a few hours last night stripping a lot of fan leaves. Should be close to 2 lbs.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 25, 2012)

in glad your grow is doing good bnb, cant wait to test it. there are 12 sites, just cant see that last one on the right side, i had the rails in the wrong spot.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the drain is the 2"pvc pipe with slots that end of rail sits in. it has a t that goes in hole in lid of res.


I meant hose adapter drain


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> 1. the coil is a 50' stainless wort chiller, i circulate cold water through it to cool res. i also wrap res with 2 layers of bubble insulation and set them on foam mats, and also a piece of the insulation as a top blanket.
> 2. gaping holes? please look at last pic again. and also read answer #1. no light gets in. dark, quiet, and out of the way.



is this system with the double post with insulation in the middle as well?

I am going to have to build this system.. its too legit


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 25, 2012)

no, this is just a regular rail. my new system will use everything you see here just replacing the old rails with new double rails. drain, manifold, and sprayer bars will interchange.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 25, 2012)

hey SS do u run your spray manifolds along the bottom of the posts. i can only source 6" round pvs pipe and was thinking il need to fix somethin inside so the spray bar is half way up the side of the 6" rail so the roots dont overtake the misters


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 25, 2012)

sqydro said:


> hey SS do u run your spray manifolds along the bottom of the posts. i can only source 6" round pvs pipe and was thinking il need to fix somethin inside so the spray bar is half way up the side of the 6" rail so the roots dont overtake the misters



I am not SS, but you can use vinyl tubing. I am SURE you can find 1/2" pvc? go to any hardware store...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 25, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I meant hose adapter drain


i just disconnect the manifold at the pump hose and plug on another hose that leads to draim and let the pump do the work. the pickup tube on the pumps will get it down to about 1-2qts.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 25, 2012)

the two 45* elbows on the spray bar let it sit in the corner. you could rig something to raise it but try it first. people always freak about clogged sprayers and mainly before they even tried the system, but ive never had a problem. the system is redundant and by the time roots could clogg a sprayer the nft part is what keeps them fed. do not put sprayers directly below pots, mount in between the pots.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i just disconnect the manifold at the pump hose and plug on another hose that leads to draim and let the pump do the work. the pickup tube on the pumps will get it down to about 1-2qts.



Easy... Yep.. I'll get to it soon...

Do you think I'll get into any trouble with copper worts?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the two 45* elbows on the spray bar let it sit in the corner. you could rig something to raise it but try it first. people always freak about clogged sprayers and mainly before they even tried the system, but ive never had a problem. the system is redundant and by the time roots could clogg a sprayer the nft part is what keeps them fed. do not put sprayers directly below pots, mount in between the pots.


Is it nessecary to use elbows on the spray bar.. Don't see an issue having them go straight down the middle...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 25, 2012)

six in one hand, half a dozen in the other. just like them out of the way.


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jun 26, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> not trying to start drama, but you have been reading on rollitup for over 2 years now, (join date is may 2010) and you have yet to harvest a successful crop?
> I have just completed my first grow ever. Dwc multisite grow.


A series of unfortunate events my dear friend. But in the end, life throws us obstacles to see how bad we really want it. I let the obstacles slow me down, but i am still on the path. But I will have a grow soon......


----------



## sqydro (Jun 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I am not SS, but you can use vinyl tubing. I am SURE you can find 1/2" pvc? go to any hardware store...


yeah getting the tubing is no problem u missunderstood the question i ment if i run the spray manifold along the bottom of the rail or up the side of it?


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jun 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> never. i had 6 of the 10 most read posts on that site. i helped and still help many, many people on individual basis. i also started on this site, under a different name, and was an original member of stinkbuddies. you would never see or hear of me trying to get any money from selling any plans or for assistance. in fact i have turned down money and for one person who insisted on paying me i had him send his money to st. judes hospital. yes i did sell a shitload of collars, on sb and ebay, but what i did was save people almost half of what they would have spent and gave them a way to label the plants without using labels. i spent a ton of time and money in trying new things to use and it was originally just for my use until i kept getting asked for them. i give away 8oz of every harvest for very sick people i have met through my wife going through treatments for her illness and have never asked for money. finding stinks post here and working with systems has allowed me to do this and i still believe in spread the love. i dont have a copy of stinks book, and i will not down load it, but if stink asked me for money i would send it.


SS walks the walk! SS is the reason I believe in humanity, decency and basic human compassion. I plan on doing great altruistic acts once i become more stable in my life and SS is my inspiration.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

sqydro said:


> yeah getting the tubing is no problem u missunderstood the question i ment if i run the spray manifold along the bottom of the rail or up the side of it?


Side would work, as long as the sprayer are in the middle between sites


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea really, I could not have progressed without him... He will get the credit he deserves one day. He has my gratitude and blessings...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ski Mask Way said:


> SS walks the walk! SS is the reason I believe in humanity, decency and basic human compassion. I plan on doing great altruistic acts once i become more stable in my life and SS is my inspiration.


thank you ,but i still get called an asshole a bunch. i just believe in being nice first, then fuck ya if it doesnt work. too many haters out there. spread the love is a great way to live and it shows in my children.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 27, 2012)

been nowt but nice to me mate, whoever calls u an ass hole is clearly a bigger ass hole them selfs


----------



## sqydro (Jun 27, 2012)

does nay1 get issues with the organic nutes clogging the ez clone misters??


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 27, 2012)

sqydro said:


> does nay1 get issues with the organic nutes clogging the ez clone misters??


no, and i dont run pump filters.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> here is the 50gal, 3 rail, 12 site system. i have 3 of these and harvest 1 every 3 weeks. when completely assembled the manifold is secured and leak proof, just so no one points that out. this system has had 11-12 harvests and never replaced a part or had a leak. i just noticed in the pics the center rail and the rail on the right should be switched and the stagger pattern is more identifiable.


in terms of the spray manifold, talk me a bit more about what you did to drill the holes in the end caps and wat part you used to connect the out side to the inside.. how were you able to figure out the exact location to make the hole on the endcap??


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> in terms of the spray manifold, talk me a bit more about what you did to drill the holes in the end caps and wat part you used to connect the out side to the inside.. how were you able to figure out the exact location to make the hole on the endcap??


i used a combination on those manifolds. the end covers are made from a piece of the fence post, the barbed connectors are from landscape irrigation section at lowes, and used the grey plumbing fixtures on inside of cap(1/2" thread to slip). barb fitting screws through cap into grey fiiting, sprayer rails slips into grey fitting inside. main reason i used 2 offset 45* elbows is to let me have adjustments to get sprayer bar to corner.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 28, 2012)

im thinking of running my manifolds up the outside of the tube with 19mm tubes with nipples and 6mm spaghetti tubing with the spray nozzle on the end. so the 6" tube will only have net pots in it n thats it


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

k.i.s.s. this system works great and a lot of people have done the spagetti lines with no different results except for problems.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi StinkBud and all, What is your lighting set for in the flower room 12/12?


----------



## oldtimer1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Also is there any diagrams of StinkBud's single system posted anywhere?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

SS for the the support rail system for the posts ( flowering system) are you using 3/4 PVC or 1" PVC?

Also in the 2 Inch drain pipe, How did you cut rectangles in the pipe and made sure they fit well??


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yes, there should be the v1.1 system/ step by step method online if you search for it on google..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

oldtimer1 said:


> Hi StinkBud and all, What is your lighting set for in the flower room 12/12?


flower is 12/12, veg is 24/0.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS for the the support rail system for the posts ( flowering system) are you using 3/4 PVC or 1" PVC?
> 
> Also in the 2 Inch drain pipe, How did you cut rectangles in the pipe and made sure they fit well??


3/4" for frame. dremel tool, gotta love it. assemble the frame and put rails on, assemble the drain and sit in drain hole. slide rails to where bottom edge contacts drain and mark. use a long straight edge and extend it along drain so all holes are even on bottem cut. then cut up and over to complete, may have to test fit a little. leave enough room on top cut for rail end piece(manifold) slides down in a little. on the bottom of rails i cut and bent a drip edge to prevent drops walking back up the rail and to lock rail into drain.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you SS and oceangreen, sorry I just came back to site (stopped growing for a awhile) also to find all this drama with SB. I too have the old SB system, and didn't know if you young guns where using shorter flowering times.SS do you have your mod's posted here? If it s not free I will pay you, but times are really bad now have no choice but to start grow again to feed my family. SS Thank you again for all your help and time involved.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Jun 28, 2012)

SS BTW, I ask only because my funds are limited to get everything back up and running and I can't afford wasted time and money. I will be supplying my local dispensary with my product. From what I've read of your post here( and there are many), you have spent a lot time and effort in perfecting and improving SB's system making it your own. I don't have time to work the bugs out of the old system(only two grows with SB's), I sold everything I had, and have to start over. (a cop moved in next door and my wife freaked out) I've got your Nut's chart Good info. I'm sorry if it's already posted and I can't find it.Thank you

Broke, Beatin down but not dead yet.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Jun 28, 2012)

SS, found some of your posts and photos, nice set up. I will keep searching your post. Thank you


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

oldtimer1 said:


> SS, found some of your posts and photos, nice set up. I will keep searching your post. Thank you



Everything you need is on here...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

ask away man. ive been in the place you are, when i found stink, and i will help all i can.
spread the love and knowledge.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> they are 45* elbows, it lets rail sit to edge of rail
> middle to cool res more even. the extensions are no biggie, my others i cut and rebent but forgot to on this one.
> drain and t are 2"
> between rails is 8" between plants is 12"
> ...


How long are the PVC 3/4 going across?

Can you show a pic of the spray manifold elbows out of the posts?.. 

In your pics they are lw without the end caps, and th on the pic with the end cap attached they much higher...

Also do you glue the end caps on.? If so how do you take the sprayer manifold out in the future?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

oldtimer1 said:


> Also is there any diagrams of StinkBud's single system posted anywhere?


Are you talking about the new one in his new book?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> on the bottom of rails i cut and bent a drip edge to prevent drops walking back up the rail and to lock rail into drain.


Didnt get this part exactly....pic?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

all systems are in use so no new pics of insides. i use aluminum tape to seal the manifold on, there is no need to remove it until harvest. 
i cut the bottom of the rail about 1/2" into the rail at the outer edges leaving the sides going down smooth then use a heatgun to heat and bend lip down 90*. this lip sits into the drain preventing dripback and locking it in.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 29, 2012)

SS, are these about right...measurements

1. what dremel head do you use to cut the 2 inch pvc? just got one. first time using it so be easy on me..
2. I am using pipes and not post, so I have to mark around the edge of the pipe, bottom part and cut the shape( kinda like a semi oval). can this be done with the dremel?...

3. You 2 inch T drain seem to be sitting around the 2 inch cutout...? so the tee actuall does NOT go in the rez hole. am I right??


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

SS, for the spray manifold, before they enter the rails.. You use vinyle tubing and tee and elbow connectors.... Correct?

Whats size is the tubing and the connectors?

Regards..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 30, 2012)

3/4" from pump to manifold, sprayer bars are 1/2". the barbed/threaded fittings are from landscape irrigation section.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 30, 2012)

clear ur inbox OG


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> 3/4" from pump to manifold, sprayer bars are 1/2". the barbed/threaded fittings are from landscape irrigation section.


cool, almost done..

the dremel tool is dope as hell, love it, thanks for the headsup


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

sqydro said:


> clear ur inbox OG


about to do that


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

sqydro said:


> clear ur inbox OG


cleared, my bad...


----------



## sqydro (Jun 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> k.i.s.s. this system works great and a lot of people have done the spagetti lines with no different results except for problems.


what kind of problems? the only reason was i cant get end caps for my 6" pipe


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

SS, forgot to ask as my head is still on V1.1 system.

Sprayers, how many inches apart? 12" right?, as it directly correlates to the space between sites..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 30, 2012)

yes.........


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yes.........


Should be my last question.. I've been barraging you with Qs past few weeks.

Thx again for making things a hell of a lot simpler..

OG


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

hey guys, I been away for a while and skimmed back trying to find a last post from stinkbud, but could not find any.. what happened did you guys all jack his thread or what?
anyone know what happened to him? he was such a great inspiration to so many.. also I have heard many rumors about this site not bieng safe anymore anyone care to enlighten me. im kinda scared to continue posting.


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jul 5, 2012)

SS, tried to send you a PM. Would like to get together sometime soon. You've got my email from where I ordered collars from you bro. Shoot me an email or a PM on here. Thanks bro. BNB


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 5, 2012)

subscribed please


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> hey guys, I been away for a while and skimmed back trying to find a last post from stinkbud, but could not find any.. what happened did you guys all jack his thread or what?
> anyone know what happened to him? he was such a great inspiration to so many.. also I have heard many rumors about this site not bieng safe anymore anyone care to enlighten me. im kinda scared to continue posting.


nobody jacked his thread, we are keeping it alive. stink deserted us, again. aany questions we will try to help with. not sure about this sit, ive jeard nothing.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> hey guys, I been away for a while and skimmed back trying to find a last post from stinkbud, but could not find any.. what happened did you guys all jack his thread or what?
> anyone know what happened to him? he was such a great inspiration to so many.. also I have heard many rumors about this site not bieng safe anymore anyone care to enlighten me. im kinda scared to continue posting.


stink left, by his own decision, 


hey, most of us are legal, I am, I have a research licence and a coffee shop licence. but things work differently here in the Netherlands, they care more about people who smuggle OUT.... 

Also the grows on here are peanuts.... If anything you guys stimulate the economy which is needed in the U.S. 

If you come here and see the legal commercial greenhouse grows that supply the coffee shops, your view on the world will change.. 

And at the end of the day its a harmless plant if not abused and has many medicinal benefits..

So should you be worried, probably not.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 5, 2012)

We should def have our own sub-forum on this site and SS is the mod....

maybe that can happen if we ask..


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

well keep hope alive brothers.. Yea grows on here are peanuts compaired to commercial grows, but unfortunately in the states one plant is just as illegal as 1000 in the feds eyes.. Some of my good friends that I used to chat with on here are gone now and I heard rumors about a couple arrests and viruses and such. Now im just being cautious I guess.
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## slider11111 (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered your book Stinkbud!!! Thanx for the offer.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Im thinkin about pulling my Stinkbud system out of the closet. This organic thing isnt working that well for me. Hydro outtages are common here is why I switched


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 7, 2012)

Was bigrick the electrician from stinkbuddies? Does anyone know if he's posting here now? Or does anyone know how a subpanel with a 3 wire feed to a detached accessory structure should be wired if the three wires are 2 conductors and a bare stranded aluminum? 

Thanks


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 7, 2012)

Was bigrick the electrician from stinkbuddies? Does anyone know if he's posting here now? Or does anyone know how a subpanel with a 3 wire feed to a detached accessory structure should be wired if the three wires are 2 conductors and a bare stranded aluminum? 

Thanks


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 8, 2012)

eyeswideopen said:


> Was bigrick the electrician from stinkbuddies? Does anyone know if he's posting here now? Or does anyone know how a subpanel with a 3 wire feed to a detached accessory structure should be wired if the three wires are 2 conductors and a bare stranded aluminum?
> 
> Thanks


How many amps are you running. [FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]4/0 aluminum is overkill to run just for 100 amps.

How big is your conduit?

what panel are you using?

[/FONT]I have seen overhead triplex installed at a few places before, when we pulled it out the bare aluminum was pretty much gone throughout most of the run except for the steel messenger strand. Person installed it between his house and garage.

I would not advise using bare aluminum underground.

I locate and repair a lot of underground wiring - aluminum is always disintegrated if there was any damage to insulation. Copper will continue to work for a long time. Seen many improper splices in copper that worked for many years. Seen many improper splices in aluminum that only lasted a few weeks.[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]Because you have a 3-wire feeder to this building or whatever, you need to make sure the neutral and ground bar in the panel are tied together with the bonding screw. You basicaly wire this the same as a main household service. The ground electrode goes from this combination neutral/grounding bar and outside to the two ground rods. This size of this wire has many factors to it. you could use #8 copper but it would have to be in conduit. Using #6 copper allows a conduit free install, but you still have to watch for protection from damage. Number 4 copper used to be allowed to be exposed to physical damage. So just try to keep this wire along the surface of the building until it gets into the earth.[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 8, 2012)

eyeswideopen said:


> Was bigrick the electrician from stinkbuddies? Does anyone know if he's posting here now? Or does anyone know how a subpanel with a 3 wire feed to a detached accessory structure should be wired if the three wires are 2 conductors and a bare stranded aluminum?
> 
> Thanks


 I could brob help you with some electrical questions..


----------



## lowe21 (Jul 9, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


mine got to 1700 once and burned every damn thing i had. how the fuck are you running 2000? by wk 2 veg?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 9, 2012)

that was one of the big issues initially. i try to not go over 1000ppm and tested against stinks recipe i had more yield.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help.

I'm thinking now that I'm just going to replace the whole run and do it right with a 4 wire feed. I starting getting into it today and realized that it's not worth putting a bandaid on something I'll just have to fix shortly. 

I'm only running 100 amps to the sub at the detached building, but it's fed by the sub in the house, 150' overhead. So I'm planning on running 30' of #1 alum from sub in house to weather head, then 110' of #1 quadplex overhead to building, then another 10' of the same #1 into other weather head to sub in detached building. 

What kind of wire is used from the panel in the house to the weather head where it's spliced to the quadplex? And then again spliced from the quadplex back into the weather head at the other end?

I'd love to run copper but it's cost prohibitive. 

I also have to replace the feeder for my 200 amp service from the meter, which is on a pole 75' from the house, to the main subpanel in the house. It's currently also a 3 wire feed in 1.5" pipe, so just pulling new wires through isn't going to happen. 

What type and size wire for the 200 amp feeder run in conduit underground? Also what size conduit? 

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.



oceangreen said:


> How many amps are you running. 4/0 aluminum is overkill to run just for 100 amps.
> 
> How big is your conduit?
> 
> ...


----------



## hxvoc (Jul 10, 2012)

every had any problems with slime in the cloner? and what is the usual time before you begin to see any roots in the cloner? Im at 10 days now and dont have one root with 2 different strains. running tap water with a gh rapid start.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2012)

what are your water temps? could be too high temp or rapid start, really dont know anything about it. i never check mine before 14 days and have multiple strains, some take a little longer but not much.


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jul 11, 2012)

hxvoc said:


> every had any problems with slime in the cloner? and what is the usual time before you begin to see any roots in the cloner? Im at 10 days now and dont have one root with 2 different strains. running tap water with a gh rapid start.


 What is your ph? I use 150ml of liquid clonex. Your ph should be adjusted to 5.8. Like SS said, your water temps are important too. I don't have temp problems in clone/veg area as they are all under florescent lighting. I have one strain and usually see roots at 10 to 14 days. If you look and see that your stems are turning brown and slimy, you definitely have a problem. The cutting stems should remain firm to the touch. I also "scrape" the lower part of the cutting to allow for easier rooting. Hope that helps dude. BNB


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2012)

ph is not an issue in clone. ph affects nute uptake not water uptake.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 11, 2012)

SS, what the heck, your post count just doubled...


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 11, 2012)

SS, So chiller, require pumps..

do I just as a Tee to the pump line and have one end going to the chiller in and the other being for the spray manifold?

are you still using a 396gph for your new system?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2012)

are you running nutes through chiller then to spray bars? if so just use a loop. i dont understand the t.
the only thing i ever used a 396 pump for was the cloner, i use the 633 forflower systems and 1056 for vegger.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 11, 2012)

I meant Like so, This is how I thought it should be done.



This is the first time I use a chiller

I don't get the loop?


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 11, 2012)

i am also planning to have a chiller the veg system, and one for 3 flower systems, I will be build the chiller setup with manifold for the worts..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2012)

if you plan on using one pump then go from res to chiller to spray bars, or use 2 pumps, one to feed chiller and one for sprayers. you will not get enough supply in your drawing.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 11, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> if you plan on using one pump then go from res to chiller to spray bars, or use 2 pumps, one to feed chiller and one for sprayers. you will not get enough supply in your drawing.


got it,

once again.. SS with the true info

"SS Guard" the Don of NFT


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jul 12, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> ph is not an issue in clone. ph affects nute uptake not water uptake.


ph has had an affect on my clones SS. I don't know why, but it has. My common sense tells me that water that is too acidic or too alkaline has an adverse affect on the clones. I always check my ph in my cloner and keep it at 5.8. Just what I have experienced.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 12, 2012)

To anyone thinking of running this system. it is not for the noob!

you really have to know your stuff... and be a good builder as well.. if you want to do it properly. there are many factor to having this operate successfully

building the system with no leaks, being able to build it well, having a chiller setup with manifold ability, correct nute schedule, having the proper pump timers.

having a veg room and flowering room, drainage capability in room, and a few more I have not added. 

so approach with realism.

I recommend Sqydro's RUCDWC hybrid system if you are new. 

regards


----------



## chunkylonin (Jul 26, 2012)

Bump,its so sad to see a once lively thread become silent.You know stink I understand you got mad about the book but closing your site and making it hard for the ones who uses your system or are starting out on your system sucks.Not to mention I donated money to your site right befor you closed it you might remember me sending you a pm asking if you recieved it,should have kept the money and just bought the book.


----------



## inspired333 (Jul 27, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> Let's talk a little bit about air quality.
> 
> The plants don't need fresh air, they need CO2.
> 
> ...


First of all - Thank you so much for this thread, Stink. I believe I found a link to it while looking for info. about the "maxi" line of nutrients.

This quote from page 6 or 7 contains information about one of the things I really can't seemto _completely _wrap my head around. And that is: How do I vent (for any reason) a room or tent without removing the CO2? Well the first few sentences of your post above cleared up the majority of my confusion; "...The plants don't need fresh air, they need CO2. Having to keep your temps down and bringing in fresh air can all be solved by going to CO2 and a dehumidifier system..."
That is so cool!
So, you also addressed humidity saying that "The only thing you will have to worry about is humidity. Solved by a dehumidifier or vent fan. Though, I assume a fan - even if only kicking in at a set humidity - will evacuate the CO2 in the for the duration that it is on, right?

My main question now about the CO2/Sealed room/Venting situation is this: What about smell? If I have to run a carbon filter with an inline fan 24/7, then how do I go about arranging this?
I can think of two possibilities at the moment, which may be wrong:

1) Would be: If you have your room sealed and have the heat from the lights being vented via fresh air input from another room, and exhaust into a different room/outside (as you suggest), then could you use a 'Y' adapter for the ducting -- in writing this I realized that the carbon filter would be in the room...so it would still be pulling air AND CO2 from the room... never mind that idea :/

2) Would be: If you're using a tent _inside _of a room, I guess you could just have the carbon filter & fan combo outside the tent but in the room to scrub any smell, right?

_*3)*_ I just imagined this picture of a solution that I think I saw in a "urban grower" youtube video of a sealed room. And that is: Just run your carbon filter & fan combo inside the sealed room...just sat there...upright, on the ground. Lol, problem solved..?

Any suggestions are really appreciated.
Thanks guys.

I'll continue reading the thread later on 

*EDIT: *Q: In the third "scenario" above (*3)*), _would/is a carbon filter running in a sealed room going to remove or "scrub" the CO2 out of the air/room??_ ..Newb.. hah

Thanks.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 27, 2012)

@ inspired333
I don't think Stink comes around here anymore. I could be wrong and maybe he will to prove me wrong. Come on Stink, this guy needs you !!

The answer to 2 & 3a is yes you can do that.

3b. No it will not take your CO2 out.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 27, 2012)

if you have a properly sealed room you dont need odor control.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2012)

inspired333 said:


> First of all - Thank you so much for this thread, Stink. I believe I found a link to it while looking for info. about the "maxi" line of nutrients.
> 
> This quote from page 6 or 7 contains information about one of the things I really can't seemto _completely _wrap my head around. And that is: How do I vent (for any reason) a room or tent without removing the CO2? Well the first few sentences of your post above cleared up the majority of my confusion; "...The plants don't need fresh air, they need CO2. Having to keep your temps down and bringing in fresh air can all be solved by going to CO2 and a dehumidifier system..."
> That is so cool!
> ...


2. Yes. I have a sealed room with 3 tents in it. I have a fan constantly pulling air out of the top of all 3 tents. I have a fan with a carbon scrubber sitting in the room outside the tents running 24/7.

3. Yes. Exactly what I do.

3b. No it does not.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> if you have a properly sealed room you dont need odor control.


I know my grow isn't 100% sealed. I tried, but smells need only the tiniest miniscule hole to waft through. Plus if a cool tube explodes, or a duct tears or something I don't want my cool tube fan to suddenly start venting the un filtered air from the room towards my neighbors. The scrubber seems to control the smell well enough that I can enter/leave the room without the whole house smelling. When the scrubber is off a lot more smell leaks out when I open the door.


----------



## tightbond II (Jul 30, 2012)

Good to see ya here keepin the noobs in line, SS lol

listen to this guy fellas he knows his stuff!
I grow the best shit I've ever had from what I learned from SS 
you can do it too
dont overthink it
keep it simple


bullshit how things have turned out with Stinkbud
I dont know what all happened, dosnt matter now anyway
your here helping and thats good for anyone wantin to grow
I'll help when I can


----------



## GanjaAL (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone remember what new nutrient line Stinkbud recomended towards the end before the site went down?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very few were actually using stinks recipe, it was way too high. most were using mine and it is posted in my thread, my 3 stages of flower


----------



## GanjaAL (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks SS... glad to see some stuck around. I tried the DWC but I could not keep the roots healthy. I find that alot with those who are in Cali... big difference if you live in a cooler state. Thanks again and I will check it out. Just looking for a back up full line of organics to keep it simple.


----------



## dvsdsm (Aug 4, 2012)

3 years later this system is still rock solid. I use a variant of my own, keeping with the veg style setup instead of pvc or fence posts for flower. Pics coming soon. Nute wise I've been on the Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow and Bloom (Hydro Version) Liquid Karma, and CN17 with Sweet citrus during end of flower. Can't speak highly enough about Aero, it's shitting on everything else in my 7 years doing this.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2012)

if you try using pbp bloom for soil the last three weeks it lets the plants use up stored nitrogen and taste is better.


----------



## dvsdsm (Aug 4, 2012)

She's like clockwork, All i gotta worry about is pests. The insect and relative clipping kinds  I haven't even checked Ph and TDS in over a year it runs so well. I would however state that Stinks nutrient Formulas' were a lil on the hot side and i run about 3/4's recommended dosing for Nirvana's White Widow, Green House Seeds Trainwreck, and about 1/2 strength for Big Buddha Cheese, and it's fire and forget. Had some aphids that gave me some ugly leaves for about a week this run, hit them with SM90 got a lil leaf burn, they completely recuperated now and on week 5 veg, changing em over to 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 4, 2012)

dvsdsm said:


> She's like clockwork, All i gotta worry about is pests. The insect and relative clipping kinds  I haven't even checked Ph and TDS in over a year it runs so well. I would however state that Stinks nutrient Formulas' were a lil on the hot side and i run about 3/4's recommended dosing for Nirvana's White Widow, Green House Seeds Trainwreck, and about 1/2 strength for Big Buddha Cheese, and it's fire and forget. Had some aphids that gave me some ugly leaves for about a week this run, hit them with SM90 got a lil leaf burn, they completely recuperated now and on week 5 veg, changing em over to 12/12 tomorrow.


cool avatar...


----------



## 907 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yo there SS, quick question. How is your mini split AC treating you? I am getting ready to get me one and drop the air cooled hood set up. Fill me in brother? Peace 907


----------



## DRO BOY (Aug 8, 2012)

what strand do you have


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 8, 2012)

907, minisplit is by far the best piece of equipment for indoor growing available. i now do not air cool my lights and bud density and overall yield is looking fantastic. and absolutely no loss of enviroment, after being off for 12hrs my co2 level in flower room will only be dropped by 100-150ppm.


----------



## tightbond II (Aug 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> 907, minisplit is by far the best piece of equipment for indoor growing available. i now do not air cool my lights and bud density and overall yield is looking fantastic. and absolutely no loss of enviroment, after being off for 12hrs my co2 level in flower room will only be dropped by 100-150ppm.



Which unit did you wind up with SS? 
I think I remember you having trouble finding one that would 
work well with an external unit turning it off and on... or somthin like that.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 9, 2012)

yes, i spent a ton of time looking at minis. i went with the lg inverter one ton and the wired wall tstat for it. it still is not programmable for different temps every twelve hrs but i got an infrared to wifi setup and an app on my tablet that lets me adjust temp from anywhere.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Aug 10, 2012)

hey guys i just bought stinkbuds ebook. I seen around that he has a dvd? Where can i get this?


----------



## tightbond II (Aug 10, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> it still is not programmable for different temps every twelve hrs but i got an infrared to wifi setup and an app on my tablet that lets me adjust temp from anywhere.


so the tsat cant be programed but you can change it with your tablet? you do that as the lights change? also... 1ton = 12,000 btu?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 10, 2012)

right, idk about what is available now, but last year there was no way to program different temps for different times. so yes i can change temps with my tablet via a wifi connection in flower room. i also have a wifi camera that i can see 90% of room with. yes one ton is 12000btu


----------



## tightbond II (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamrl018 said:


> hey guys i just bought stinkbuds ebook. I seen around that he has a dvd? Where can i get this?



I bought the DVD a coupla years ago and it is really out of date... if you have the book that will be enough to get you going


----------



## hardcoreicon (Aug 16, 2012)

quick question... is this all done in one closet? Im talking about all three systems.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 16, 2012)

its done in any place you want, and can be easily modified to fit most spaces.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Aug 17, 2012)

hardcoreicon said:


> quick question... is this all done in one closet? Im talking about all three systems.


Your flower system must be on a different light/dark pattern than the veg/clone systems. Flower systems must get 12 hours of uninterupted darkness per day, so most growers do lights 12 hours on, then 12 off. The veg/clones need to have more light per day, otherwise they'll trip to the flower stage. Growers give them at least 18 hours a day usually but the light can stay on them all the time.

If you can block light to the flower system while keeping light on the veg/clone (room w/in a room) then you can do it in one closet. Most people use at least two different rooms to make sure the flower system gets its 12 hours of darkness, that is, NO LIGHT whatsoever from the veg/clone system.


----------



## nameno (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey SS,Starrider here,I don't know what happened to the other site,but sure lost some good stuff. I forgot something you said about germinating,I never had a problem doing it your way untill now wasn't it a tlb of hydrogen peroxide to a cup of water.Please tell me 1 more time? Thank you for all you have done.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes, 1-2tbsp h2o2 in a glass of water, cover with food wrap, poke a few holes and then to a nice warm, dim space. like on top of fridge.


----------



## nameno (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks,gotta run an errand catch you when it's later.


----------



## JiMBeANER (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there any specific model of the CAP ART-DNe that you suggest?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 27, 2012)

cap art dne


----------



## nameno (Aug 27, 2012)

Cracked this am. I did not remember the wrap over the top of cup before you reminded me so I had 1 covered & 1 uncovered the 1 covered worked better.Thanks!


----------



## birdmananyweather (Aug 28, 2012)

Stinkbud is my hero  nuff' said


----------



## thousanaire (Sep 11, 2012)

hey guys i have been running smaller stink bud jrs for almost a year now and wanted to step it up to a bigger unit now that i have the space i drew up- a sketch could anyone give me any advice if your guys think it will work well for me or not.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 11, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> hey guys i have been running smaller stink bud jrs for almost a year now and wanted to step it up to a bigger unit now that i have the space i drew up- a sketch could anyone give me any advice if your guys think it will work well for me or not.View attachment 2330602


dude we arleady told you. you are gonna have major issue with that...

1. the pump for that much manifold will heat up the water, so you have to buy a 1/4 hp chiller for each system( or you have hook up an external pump
2. the sites are too close together
3. you cant fit that many pipes across any REZ. 50 gallones rez box we use cant even fit three...and those are huge..., you might be able to do three, but its squeezing it..

you really dont know what you are getting into. read up..


----------



## moneyseason (Sep 13, 2012)

hey stinky sorry about the site i donated a $100 last year because you help me so much,email me,Maybe i can help you out,losing you house,is just sad,& that shouldnt have happen [email protected]


----------



## ih8spidermites (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello all, 
I found this thread ~one year ago, read the first 600 pages or so, searched for some questions I have had but I have never posted and never clicked to the last page until now. It is very sad to see what has happened but I just went and purchased SB's book as a thank u for all the great info I have gained because of Stinkbuddies. I have had many successful harvest but now have problem I would appreciate help with if anyone has dealt with this personally. ALL of my plants are turning Hermie! This has to be something I have done. I have had plenty of success the past year. 

Hermie problem is this... the children do great til ~week 5ish. Then right out of my beautifully looking buds sprout these tiny banana dick looking things. They never open up fully to pollinate the other 4 rails. The finished product is still amazing but i am pissed at this. It is particularly bad with my Ogiesel and not nearly as bad with my Sour Diesel and Corleone kush.

Things I have recently changed... I am taking my veg to 5 or 6 weeks before moving to bloom, because of this i have been forced to cut the roots numerous times due to intertwining with other plants. ( i Think this might be my problem) Some ppl at my local hydro store said it might be that my room stays btwn 80 - 85 degrees. 


Side note... I plan to read up / figure out SS's system and probably switch to that since it seems most ppl posting here now are using this method but in the meanwhile any input would be greatly appreciated. 

and if it helps... I run 4 600w's , I have CO2, I use RO and keep ppm's aroun


----------



## ih8spidermites (Sep 15, 2012)

oops.. sry first time posting.

and if it helps... i run 4 600w's, i have CO2, i use RO water and keep ppm's 1500 to 1700
veg is on T5s on 24hr light

and just an FYI. My problem is smthing i have caused recently. I have had numerous successful runs start to finish with the SB system and i did soil before that.
This happening with numerours strains at the same time so it isn't that one of my plants has decided to be an asshole.

Thanks again to STinkbud and to all of you that have contributed to this. It has gotten me this far.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 15, 2012)

light leaks. have you added anything in the grow room with a light on it? is your timer working correctly? for that many strains to hermie it is environment not genetics but i seriously doubt it is the root cutting. i have done that numerous times with numerous strains and never a problem. what i like to do to prevent the root issue in veg is to actually lift the plant up and out every 3-4 days, this keeps roots seperated.
and i would drop the ppm, it has been tested many times in this system and really anything over 1000ppm is wasting nutes and can be detrimental to yield. my yield increased when i went from 1600-1800 down to 800-1000.


----------



## ih8spidermites (Sep 16, 2012)

light leaks?! That is definitely something i haven't checked on in a long time and I did swap out some venting not that long ago as well an extension cord that lights up that i half assed covered up... and i will happily try dropping my ppm. Thank you much for the response. I never would have guessed that. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, It could be light leaks, but i personally think that you need to sanitize you whole room and start a new batch of seeds.

If you have any hermie pollen layin ground or anywhere from previous harvests where a few sacs opened and you have fans running in there, then the pistil will catch them because they are just laying around you room and the fans iwll circulate tehm around the room. 

It happened to me before.. cleaned the plac eus, fixed the issue.. bleach + water did the trick for me. clean every inch of ground and floor and equipment.


----------



## tightbond II (Sep 16, 2012)

thats alot of time and work if its just a light problem 

he not havin a problem with pollen... hes havin a problem with hermies


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

tightbond II said:


> thats alot of time and work if its just a light problem
> 
> he not havin a problem with pollen... hes havin a problem with hermies


oh crap, i thought he was getting seedz.. that was his issue.. nevermind...

some form of stress then. to answer his question


----------



## SFguy (Sep 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Ok, It could be light leaks, but i personally think that you need to sanitize you whole room and start a new batch of seeds.
> 
> If you have any hermie pollen layin ground or anywhere from previous harvests where a few sacs opened and you have fans running in there, then the pistil will catch them because they are just laying around you room and the fans iwll circulate tehm around the room.
> 
> It happened to me before.. cleaned the plac eus, fixed the issue.. bleach + water did the trick for me. clean every inch of ground and floor and equipment.


to my knowledge that pollen can only stay viable in open air for a day or 2....

edit post ill re-read


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

SFguy said:


> to my knowledge that pollen can only stay viable in open air for a day or 2....
> 
> edit post ill re-read


nein.. they stay alive a while after that.. but i misread the guy he said hermie...nothing to do with what i said


----------



## kishmy (Sep 20, 2012)

when do you take the clones, as soon as they goto veg or at the end of 3rd week of veg. and I have general hydropronics food, how much of that would I use


----------



## tightbond II (Sep 20, 2012)

take clones anytime they are in veg up to the 2nd week of flower, best while still in veg


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 20, 2012)

Make sure the clone is at least 2-4 inches,which should be branches from the bottom in weeks 3-4


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

Ereramome said:


> I like it in the ass. You quiero en el culo, por favor. Ajuuuuuuua!


That's what your dad says too. Chip off the old block,eh?


----------



## SmokeyThaBandit (Sep 21, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> dude we arleady told you. you are gonna have major issue with that...
> 
> 1. the pump for that much manifold will heat up the water, so you have to buy a 1/4 hp chiller for each system( or you have hook up an external pump
> 2. the sites are too close together
> ...



so i built a six pipe stadium set up, that drained into a gutter and that was drained down a center down spout and into the 50 gal roughneck res. I never turned it on 'cause as soon as i had set it up i had realized that there was no way to do the 2 weeks of flush. poop. so even if you have a chiller. you still need the 2 weeks flush. also later i had realized that i also wanted to make a 2 wk transition res. 1/2 veg formula, 1/2 bloom formula. not all plants will be in those phases all at once. good luck to ya


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 21, 2012)

SmokeyThaBandit said:


> so i built a six pipe stadium set up, that drained into a gutter and that was drained down a center down spout and into the 50 gal roughneck res. I never turned it on 'cause as soon as i had set it up i had realized that there was no way to do the 2 weeks of flush. poop. so even if you have a chiller. you still need the 2 weeks flush. also later i had realized that i also wanted to make a 2 wk transition res. 1/2 veg formula, 1/2 bloom formula. not all plants will be in those phases all at once. good luck to ya


Ok yes you did a gutter, nice.

Why not... make a cutout at top of 50gal Rez... And set up a drain.... Drill hole in bottom.. Place 2 sheets mdf .75.. Under Rez..use grommet fitting.. Attach pipe to grommet.. Add an on off valve... Have a drain plug as additional safety..


----------



## Sickboy71 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't have many power losses where I live, but I use a battery backup system similar to the kind made for PC's. Probably wouldn't be great for extended power loss, but works great for short term.


----------



## Sickboy71 (Sep 22, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM.
> 
> What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.
> 
> ...



Question: PH set to 5.8? Maybe I sound stupid, but I have read that PH should be set to between 6.5 and 7.5. Have I been lied to??

~Sickboy71


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 22, 2012)

Sickboy71 said:


> Question: PH set to 5.8? Maybe I sound stupid, but I have read that PH should be set to between 6.5 and 7.5. Have I been lied to??
> 
> ~Sickboy71


i think some guys set it to 5.6 and let it swing up to 6.0, before adjusting back down. the botanicare nutes are pretty effective, i think , both ways.. no way 6.5-7.5


----------



## Sickboy71 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the quick response and for the advice. I've been setting my PH to 6.5 for weeks. I guess that might explain a few things. If I can ever remember who it was who told me 6.5-7.5 was perfect, they're gonna get a kick in the ass! Thanks again for setting me straight.


----------



## Jackrolls1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sickboy71 said:


> Question: PH set to 5.8? Maybe I sound stupid, but I have read that PH should be set to between 6.5 and 7.5. Have I been lied to??
> 
> ~Sickboy71


Your prob thinking with soil.. soil PH is a bit higher than hydro.


----------



## reverof (Oct 13, 2012)

5.5 - 6.5 is where it should be for hydro and really dialing it in 5.8-6.0 is optimum.
Soil is closer to 7.0 as ideal PH


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 19, 2012)

StinkBud.. Your a good dude and have really constructed an impresive system... Keep at it bro! great stuff... this will be used for years to come


----------



## 420circuit (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks StinkBud, here is my first batch, some Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth, almost ready to go into the flower unit. The mini plant is a freebie from Attitude, an autoflower that has been just hanging on. It just occured to me that I should take some clones from these before the move to flower. I hope StinkBud is finding some peace and happiness, some cosmic Karma for all the good created by the original posts. Thanks Stink!


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 26, 2012)

just purchased stinks book yesterday,how long did it take for him to send you a reply back,iam real anxious to check it out.


----------



## FatChicksNcoke (Oct 26, 2012)

Its extremely sad how all of this has turned out for stinkbud, hopefully all is well with you, if theres anything i can do send me a private message. Thank you for everything


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a couple questions for you sb users
1. do you guys still use the fence posts with the 7 holes with a total of 14 spots per unit,or have you switched to the 3 hole fence post with a total of 6 per unit.
2.If you are using the 3 hole fence posts are you still getting the pound every three weeks with the 3 week clone,veg and flower stages.Iam finding it hard to understand if downgraded from 7 to 3 how does it still work out to a pound every three weeks.
3.Why did stink change his veg unit into one tub instead of the two tub style,I figured it would be better to use the double tub method stacked for the root length?


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 27, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> just purchased stinks book yesterday,how long did it take for him to send you a reply back,iam real anxious to check it out.


NVM just recieved it thru my email.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 27, 2012)

chunk, i run 3 rails, 4 sites each and pull 40+oz every three weeks.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 27, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> chunk, i run 3 rails, 4 sites each and pull 40+oz every three weeks.


 So in your flower room you have 3-3 rail systems ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 27, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> So in your flower room you have 3-3 rail systems ?


yes, and 5-7 dwc buckets.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 28, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yes, and 5-7 dwc buckets.


Do you still use the same res and pump,do you have any pics of the system ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you still use the same rez and pump as the old sb system or did you change that ? Do you have any pics of the system you are talking about ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 28, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Do you still use the same rez and pump as the old sb system or did you change that ? Do you have any pics of the system you are talking about ?


i use a 1056gph in my new triple vegger and 633gph pumps in flower units. flower units use a 50gal smart bin from walmart and vegger uses a 35gal igloo cooler. lots of pics in my hydro thread, my 3 stages of flower


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 28, 2012)

it has some good ideas, but the squareholes, rockwool and other media is a waste.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 28, 2012)

yes, but when no media is used the cost is less and chances of problems are greatly reduced. i have seen grows lost because the media was contaminated from past grows(hydroton) and where rockwool grows algea and pieces have broken free to clog sprayers. it cost me 13¢ per plant for netpot and collar and i never reuse them. i started in rw and hydroton for a couple of grows but after goint media-less i loved it. so much easier.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 28, 2012)

your system is basically the same as stinks. my aero/nft sysetem has differences but works the same, check my thread in hydro, my 3 stages of flower. i use 2" net pots from clone to harvest.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 28, 2012)

thats cool. i like the design.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, i would like that system much better if it had a flat top with round holes, 2"-3" depending on depth. then just use a netpot and collar. you can make your own collars, i started selling them a couple years back and made all different sizes in 13 colors. after selling a hundred thousand of them i got tired of making them.


----------



## cues (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry, but the 'we' in the south UK definately doesn't include me.
20 years back, maybe.
System needs a bit of work. A dam (or system of) woud be good to introduce air without an additional pump,
The holes shoud be staggered to allow more room/better spacing of plants.
The res needs a simple cover to reduce algae etc. Correx is dirt cheap.
Rockwool is outdated in hydro and for a reason.
It's like marmite.
It's crap.
I'm with you on using box-section. More root space for the same footprint area.


----------



## djbthunder (Nov 11, 2012)

SS, 
what made you guys go with the rails for flowering? have you ever flowered in your veg unit?


----------



## reverof (Nov 12, 2012)

I run plants in a veg unit all the way through flower. I am actually running my 2nd set that way as we speak. Used clones, letting them veg for a couple weeks and then in flower they will go. First set did quite well, its almost like DWC without a bubbler + sprayers, plants really like it as water is almost always available to some part of the roots. I did rails in my initial aero setup and was not impressed, a while back using a SS vegger I thought about using them start to finish so I broke it down to single unit and works great!
I use a mix of growing methods, Flood & Drain, DWC and also the aero vegger. My consistently best grows.yields come from Flood & drain in 6x6x6 rockwool. but I like to play.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 13, 2012)

djbthunder said:


> SS,
> what made you guys go with the rails for flowering? have you ever flowered in your veg unit?


you could and can, but spacing is an issue.


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Nov 13, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> I recommend using a UPS like you would use on your computer. The size would depend on how many pumps you are using. Remember, the pumps only run for 1 minute every 5 minutes so they don't use much power.
> 
> A large UPS will keep your plants safe for days. Your ice cream is a different story though.
> 
> Of course during any power outage you will always be without light unless you have a generator.


Not to sound ignorant, but what's a UPS?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 13, 2012)

un-interuptable power supply


----------



## nameno (Nov 14, 2012)

Good AM SS, I got 2 plants the tri looks right but the bud has not turned anywhere near brown,still white hairs. Have you thought about getting a site set up similar to the old site (SBs). I wish I had gotten the address from several of the old timers there. I enjoyed reading that site.Starrider56 out.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

A couple of the old timers are still here.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

check out angrycore.com


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> check out angrycore.com


Nice looks good


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

og, there is a shitload of experience on that site. its all old core stinkbuddy members.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 14, 2012)

Lots of awesome growers in this thread....


----------



## mike.hotel (Dec 3, 2012)

Great information. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 3, 2012)

i still cant beleive this thing is still going.
head over to superstoners thread. he perfected this system and its the holy grail..

peace


----------



## ck420 (Dec 7, 2012)

whulkamania said:


> unless you want to get raided by the d.e.a i would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


prolly not gonna get raided using mostly fluros good thread man fuck the haters


----------



## ck420 (Dec 7, 2012)

whulkamania said:


> who said i was a hater?
> 
> So i should be a hater? Gee i am sorry i care for other people and don't want *innocent *people being raided by the feds pardon me.


sounds like ur a huge hater, dudes doin it for the sake of cancer and ur a dick about it and majority of legal growers dont get bothered at all considering they got bigger problems than catching a guy witha card doing it legal props again stinkbud


----------



## salmex (Dec 8, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you for the awesome info. I'm a newbie but I'll definitely be building this awesome setup. Thanks again.


----------



## reverof (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a heads up.. if anyone looking for colored inserts, this is the guy I bought mine from a few months ago, he just let me know he was back in action.
These collars are the tits!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251203284692?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 13 different colors available.


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Jan 13, 2013)

wicked thread tx for all the education you are passing on


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 13, 2013)

Ahhh, it's good to be back home! Sometimes a break makes all the difference in the world. I feel refreshed now, like a new man. Did you know I've lost 75lbs.! No shit bro! I'm half the man I used to be! Well not quite half cause my dick is still all there but you get the idea. I've been on a learning spree trying all kinds of cool stuff over the last year.

So I'm going to take you guys on a trip with me. Just like I did back in 2008. You'll get to see everything from start to finish. I'll be posting plans and instructions as I go along. We'll be starting off from seed all the way through harvest. The exciting thing is that I'm going to be trying a lot of different growing methods at the same time. You'll get to see everything thing from Hybrid/DWC systems to new versions of my classic fence post system. And hopefully along the way I'll make you smile as only the true Stinkbud can! And if you don't think I'm funny as fuck then send your address to my *ass*istant and he'll have you killed.

So here comes the shocker to all you hard core aeroponic guys. I've joined with the Dark Side! Soil! Ahhhh! Just fucking with ya! I actually grew in soil for like fucking forever before I started all the hydro shit. So it's nothing new to me and the people that actually know me are not surprised in the least bit. I'll also be trying different types of soil mixes and feeding methods. Some of the soil methods I'll be using are a hybrid Hydro/Soil method. The medium is organic and alive but needs to be fertilized every time and watered often. We're talking 100% hippie organic shit bro. I'll also be running side-by-side tests between soil and the StinkBud Hybrid/DWC growing large plants. 

So we have to start somewhere and this is it.......any second.......almost there......now! *It's started!*


*Seeds - A new beginning*
The first thing you need to do is get something to grow silly. You may have a line on some killer clones and that's cool but if you're from Bumfuck, Washington then that might be a little harder to do. Not to mention when you get clones you take the risk of bringing all kinds of nasty stuff into the room. If you're starting out with a virgin room you might be better off just buying seeds. You can get some amazing strains online. Just be careful where you have the seeds shipped to.

So here's the list that we are starting out with. This isn't everything but it's a good start. I have some unique strains that are yet to be named so those just have numbers and letters at this time. 

Holy Grail Kush 
Cataract Kush 
LA Confidential 
Sour Diesel 
Headband 
Skywalker Kush 
OG Kush 
Kandy Kush 
Tahoe OG 
Vintage 2006 
Jack Diesel 
Yumboldt x Vintage 2006 
P.O.W. 33 
Purple Wreck 
LA Woman 
OG Kush #18 
Silver LA 
Stacked Kush 
Assorted StinkBud 

It should be interesting seeing all these strains grow up. There only babies so long and the next thing you know there all grow up and off to college. Well not so much the school but you get it. I'm still waiting for 10 more seeds to show up. Those will be going into the StinkBud Jr. II. setup with a 10 hole system.

So the process starts out kind of slow. I'll be keeping everyone updated on the progress when there is something worth seeing. I'm posting all the plans to all my latest systems so you can start studying them now. That way if you want to build any of them you'll already have the heads up.

As far as StinkBuddies.com goes I'll eventually get everything up an running again. It's will be only be a growing site with no other bullshit to mess it up. Simple and clean, just like my systems. Be patient as I have a lot of other stuff going on. Oh, yea, did you hear? Marijuana is legal in my home state now. How cool is that! It kind of makes you think doesn't it...

Check the attachments for the plans. I'll be posting photos as I go along. Just like I did back in 2008. The real old school guys may remember how cool it was waiting for each segment. It didn't come all at once like most of you get to see it now. It took months for the thread to really get started. What's cool is you new guys get to experience what the old guys did years ago. So here's to a new beginning! Let's all raise our bongs and salute. Now clap your hands. Now slap your face. No wait, don't slap your face.

One more thing, check out the bud photos! This is actually the bud I'm smoking right the fuck now. More to come...
Spread the Love!
StinkBud


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ Alright! Sounds like you've been on quite the adventure over the last year, Stink. Good for you for dropping 75 pounds, I know that shit ain't easy. You've always had the most entertaining thread, it's good to have you back and I'm definitely subbed. Can't wait to see the new methods and strains. So, now that weed is legal in Washington, what are the restrictions on growing/distribution?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

This if fucking GREAT I'm so excited right now man I can't express it. Great to have you back man. I loved watching this thread grow right from the beginning, and well your systems and techniques speak for themselves. I've said for the last couple years that when I get a dedicated room I can set up exactly how I want it will have your system in it. That aside I've been telling my wife for the last month I need to finally get around to building a stinkbud hydro cloner, I've been running hydro for 3 years. I've been gone for the last 2 years or so at this point to. Just came back a couple weeks ago, trying to build more drive and motivation. Boy has it been helping. Any way great to see ya back can't wwait to see what you've got in store!

Peace TC


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

The whole legal thing is kind of weird right now. Technically it's legal to possess under and ounce but it's illegal to grow or sell it. But...you can have a medical marijuana card and set up a Collective right now. You can have 15 plants per patient and up to 10 patients per collective. You can only have 45 plants at any one grow site though. That's counting both small and large plants. Emmm, I wonder is StinkBud is starting a collective?

That's why I'll be growing large plants. My goal is to hit 1 pound plants by the end of the year. It may take a while as I have to find the right strains and techniques but it's not a big deal. I have buddies producing 2lb. plants! I'll be running my Rail system just so I can get cuttings as soon as possible. I have to cut the 20 strains I have down to 6-10 strains depending on which strains are the best producers while still retaining the quality.

So stay tuned as this is going to be the best thread ever!


----------



## medical/420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude, love your work, I was just checking back to see if any updates, and i find you are starting a new grow, you did that shit perfect before. I can't wait to see the 2013 verson.... you the man, Thanks for helping so many people with your tutorials.

Stay High


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks bro! I'm doing this for all the StinkBuddies that stuck with me. I can't believe the support I've gotten from the Stinkbud community. We have the best buddies around!!! 

I'll be honest with you guys. My divorce just about killed me! That along with my mom getting cancer (again) really put me into a spin. My mom is doing great now and I'm over my depression. I started working out everyday and eating right. I look and feel like a new man! I lost 12 inches off my waist alone!!! I lift weights 3 days a week and do martial arts the other 3 days. Stink is getting buff!!! Did you guys know that there is a glutton of horny middle-aged divorcees? And did you know that men don't like to dance so when I go out dancing it's like a 10/1 ratio of women to men? When I got out dancing I don't bring 1 date, I bring 3 or 4. No shit! How do I do it? I'm funny as fuck and the women love it! First I get them rolling on the floor laughing, then I hop on top of them! haha

Along with my physical health transformation came my metal health. I feel like I did before I got married. My motivation has returned and I'm happy all the time now. I feel like laughing now instead of crying. Never forget I'm just a normal guy like you. I don't have any special powers (other than my super-erection).

So hang in there guys. Like I said, this will start out slow and then ramp up over time. I'll be posting more pictures as I get them so be patient.

Thanks for everyone's support over the years!
Spread the Love,
Stinkbud





Thundercat said:


> This if fucking GREAT I'm so excited right now man I can't express it. Great to have you back man. I loved watching this thread grow right from the beginning, and well your systems and techniques speak for themselves. I've said for the last couple years that when I get a dedicated room I can set up exactly how I want it will have your system in it. That aside I've been telling my wife for the last month I need to finally get around to building a stinkbud hydro cloner, I've been running hydro for 3 years. I've been gone for the last 2 years or so at this point to. Just came back a couple weeks ago, trying to build more drive and motivation. Boy has it been helping. Any way great to see ya back can't wwait to see what you've got in store!
> 
> Peace TC


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks bro!!!
You guys are going to be stoked! I'm excited and ready to kick some ass. This is going to be the best thread in the world (it's already the largest!)



medical/420 said:


> Dude, love your work, I was just checking back to see if any updates, and i find you are starting a new grow, you did that shit perfect before. I can't wait to see the 2013 verson.... you the man, Thanks for helping so many people with your tutorials.
> 
> Stay High


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2013)

I've started the workout thing but it's the diet that I just can't seem to get with. Congrats on all that.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I've started the workout thing but it's the diet that I just can't seem to get with. Congrats on all that.


Do a search for Zig-Zag diet. Keep track of your nutrition at www.MyFitnessPal.com. 50% protein, 30% carbs, 20% fat. You can do it bro! 

How many people have I helped lose weight so far? Too many to count! First I teach you how to grow. Then I teach you how to lose the weight you gained from getting the munchies. haha I'm hard core into the whole fitness thing now. It's a trip! I feel 20 years younger. Mega energy bro, like I'm on speed or something! If any of you are out of shape this is the year to do something about it. Trust me, it's worth it!

StinkBud


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

I've actually started trying to improve my fitness as well. I had a motorcycle accident about 6 moths ago and have limited use of one arm, but the physical therapy has me trying to get in bvetter shape all together. I've been suplimenting my therapy with alot of home work outs. I've said for the lsat couple years I needed to get in better shape, and this will be the best time. With any luck I'll get back as much of my arm as possible.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

Right on bro!! You should be proud of yourself. I feel your pain too. I have to use push up stands because I broke my wrist riding motorcycles. I love bikes but they're fucking death traps! I'm getting too old for that shit now. Think I'll stick to water sports. Water seems to be softer than dirt. haha (I do have a bad ass Suzuki 1250 though)

Stick with the therapy bro. Don't give up! You'll get your range back but it's going to take a lot of hard work. Of course you know this already! duh...



Thundercat said:


> I've actually started trying to improve my fitness as well. I had a motorcycle accident about 6 moths ago and have limited use of one arm, but the physical therapy has me trying to get in bvetter shape all together. I've been suplimenting my therapy with alot of home work outs. I've said for the lsat couple years I needed to get in better shape, and this will be the best time. With any luck I'll get back as much of my arm as possible.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Stink, people keep telling me they can't believe how positive I've been about the whole thing. Sadly it was my first street bike, but on the plus side I didn't pay much for it. 
Its kinda wierd cus the last 6 months have seemed to go really fast and really slow at the same time. I've made huge progress so far, and I'll prolly never be 100% cus there has been nerve damage, I'm gonna get as close as I can. I've been really lucky with the therapy, the therapist I got is awesome, and so supportive. Makes such a huge differance.


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome back SB.
I bought your book.

one of the things that would be cool for you to work on, would be setups, to fit in specific common size spaces.
such as 4x4 4x8 5x5 ect.

Welcome back!

And it's cool to hear that your starting to enjoy being put on the market.

It's like a whole new world of opportunities just opens up before you. right?

Take advantage!

you never know when you will end up back on the leash again.

everything including your life is 100% yours again.

you got your life back.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 14, 2013)

Great job on the weight loss, I need to loose 20-30lbs easy for me to loose 10-15 But damn keeping it off and Smoking the ganja makes it tough!!


Beech


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 14, 2013)

Right on Z! I do feel like I got my life back! Thanks for the kind words bro.

And thanks for buying my book. I'll be updating it with all the new information as I go along. Of course all you guys that bought my book will get a free update to the Ebook. I'll also be emailing you guys when I get the new forum back up. I'm working on it right now.

I'll be doing a huge amount of testing. I want to try different soils, nutes, lights, pretty much everything and keep track of all the details. I want to focus on scientific tests instead of just hearsay. Everyone says that what they use is the best. I want to find out for myself. 

I also want to discuss limiting factors. For example in some places the cost of electricity is expensive. People in California pay 3-4 times as much as I do. In WA the limiting factor is plant count. We have to stay under a certain number to remain legal. That means growing large plants. Of course big plants need big space and you may not have that option. That's where you are better off with an aeroponic solution. So are you better off with one big plant in your closet or 20 small ones?

It's all really exciting! Later bro!
StinkBud




zer0ed said:


> Welcome back SB.
> I bought your book.
> 
> one of the things that would be cool for you to work on, would be setups, to fit in specific common size spaces.
> ...


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

*

You need to start somewhere.






*


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Clemons3ea said:


> *
> 
> You need to start somewhere.
> 
> ...


Your on page 994 of what he started about 5 years ago. lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks SB. I'll take a look at that. I was trying to figure out meals on "eat to live diet" but I hate cooking. My pull up bar is outdoors and it was 40 out so didn't workout today. 

Looking forward to see your new stuff


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 15, 2013)

He's just here to sell his book, he has already posted the website twice and told people he would pm them when his forum is up and running!!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2013)

These will be going into my SB Jr. II. Pop goes the weasel!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2013)

KennyPowers said:


> * i actually did alright with the aero rails, 15oz from the first harvest way back when*. im just trying to watch out for the next group of low income medical growers he tricks into thinking the route to 1lb every 3 weeks is easy.


So you got 15oz from your very first harvest! Right on bro! You are an inspiration to others! Although you do sound like someone's wife. 

As far as selling my book I just posted every plan in my book on this thread (here). You can download them all for free:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-992.html#post8522262

Tricks are for kids, books are for grownups...
I can't for the life of me see what's wrong with selling my book. Last time I checked this was America! People sell books all the time. I'm not forcing anyone to buy it. If you don't want it then don't buy it. Or you can hang out with me here on *MY thread* and learn everything in real time.

I spent 2 years writing a book, drawing the plans and illustrations, taking photos, laying out the book and creating the eBook. And you want me to give it away for free? Do you give Ed Rosenthal and Jorge Cervantes shit because they sell their books? Ever been to Barnes & Noble? Borders Books? WTF!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2013)

*Shit in, shit out.*
You have to start somewhere so why not start with the most import subject first, genetics. Your success is 100% dependent on finding the right strain. Never underestimate the importance of finding good genetics to start with. You could easily fill an entire book on the subject of genetics, but I&#8217;ll try to keep it simple. Remember this simple fact. You could be a master grower but you can't grow killer bud from shitty Mexican dirt weed seeds. At the same time you could be on your first grow, buy some decent genetics and end up with some stellar smoke.

Military radiomen have a saying. Shit in, Shit out. The same applies to growing marijuana. So the most important aspect of your grow is choosing a good strain to start with. The best system in the world will grow crappy buds if you start with crappy seeds. Now granted they will be BIG crappy buds but crappy none the less. I&#8217;m not going to go into every detail about genetics as there are entire books written on the subject. I just want to cover the basics of genetics in regards to my own personnel experience. Please understand that Genetics are constantly evolving. The top strains today will be replaced by better, stronger varieties tomorrow. Sure there will always be classic strains like Blueberry and AK47 but most likely you will be smoking whatever the flavor of the day is. 

So let&#8217;s break it down. There are two main types of plants, Indicas and Sativas. Some people group Afghan as a separate type but for this discussion we will group Afghan with Indica. There are also strains from the Ruderalis family but let&#8217;s not deal with them in now because you can&#8217;t clone them.

*Indicas: *
Plants are short, stocky and the buds are dense. Since Indica strains were bred for Hashish production, many varieties end up covered in resin. Smell and taste goes from sweet and spicy to hash like. Smoke is dense and tends to make you cough. Load small hits or be prepared for the coughing frenzy of death. Indicas also finish in a shorter time span as compared to Sativa strains. It&#8217;s common for an Indica to finish within eight weeks. The stone is usually thought of as heavy and physical. Think couch lock. The best thing about Indicas is the medicinal value. The plants are known to help cancer patient restore their appetite and reduce nausea and vomiting. Indicas also work well for insomnia and pain relief. My favorite Indica is LA Confidential from DNA Genetics. It tastes fantastic with a real strong high. Warning! Too many hits and it&#8217;s time for a nap. 

*Sativas: *
Plants grow tall and lanky. Buds grow light and airy indoors. Taste can be mild and sweet, sometimes even fruity. Asian varieties may be spicy or even chocolate tasting. Smoke is usually light and smooth. You can load hero hits and be the man about town. Pure Sativas take forever to finish, sometimes longer. You will be setting around for months saying &#8220;what the fuck&#8221;? It&#8217;s not uncommon for Sativa strains to take twelve weeks to finish. The stone is energetic and cerebral, a real creative high. The more you smoke, the higher you get. Be careful though, if you smoke too much you might end up getting paranoid. My favorite Sativas are anything with Haze in them. Silver Haze is unreal! The first time I smoked it I got so fucking paranoid I just about shit myself! Think Speed Weed. I wish I had the space and time to grow pure Sativas. Good thing that there are mixes that gives you the best of both worlds.

*Indica/Sativa mix: *
This is pretty much all I grow. Anyone can find a strain that suits them best. Finish times can be between 8-10 weeks depending on the strain. The size can vary. Cropping may have to be used on taller strains. Some strains have more Indica in them. My favorite is the OG Kush SFV cutting. Technically it&#8217;s classified as a pure Sativa but the short flowering times and dense buds make it grow more like an Indica. OG Kush also has a knockout stone that will set you down in your seat. It&#8217;s great for movies and gaming. It is by far the tastiest weed I have ever smoked. You have to grow OG Kush at least once! Trust me on this. Strains with an Indica/Sativa mix are my main day smoke. Headband Kush, Blueberry, Granddaddy Purple, Purple Silver all fall into this category. They have an energetic high like a pure Sativa buy also have a nice mild body stone like an Indica. Balance is the key. You can&#8217;t go wrong with some of the classic Skunk strains around. I love that classic skunk taste and smell. If you love stinky bud, you will love Sour Diesel. It has that old school road-kill smell that I named myself after, StinkBud! So there you go, StinkBud&#8217;s condensed version of genetics.

More to come so stay tuned!
Spread the Love,
StinkBud


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 15, 2013)

Stinkbud you're the best.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 15, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> So you got 15oz from your very first harvest! Right on bro! You are an inspiration to others! Although you do sound like someone's wife.
> 
> As far as selling my book I just posted every plan in my book on this thread (here). You can download them all for free:
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-992.html#post8522262
> ...


And lets go to the replay!!! Never said you shouldn't or couldn't sell your book, I actually wish you well in your efforts to do so!! I said the only reason you were here, was to sell your book and promote your website, which I stand by!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2013)

You are totally wrong! I honestly do care about people getting medicine. My dad really did die a slow painful death from cancer, puking 10 times a day. My mother has lost both her breasts to cancer. My aunt, my cousin, and many others in my family died because of cancer. Don't tell me I put up with all this bull shit for money. What money! I know how much I help people because I get emails everyday. You don't know me! You have no idea what I do and ask for nothing in return. 

You guys are the reason I shut down the StinkBuddies forum. It used to be a fun place to hang out and laugh. Then all you haters showed up and ruined it for everyone else. You took all the fun out of it. It became a total burden for me! You're the reason the forum is down, not me! I'll put up with lot of shit but I can only take so much and then, BAM! Daddy's taking the toys away...

Why can't we all just forgive each other and move on. I'm sorry bro! I don't know what else I can say! I forgave all of you years ago. Why can't you understand that when you don't forgive it's like a poison that eats away at your soul. It's like cancer but it effects your brain. You have to just let it go and move on.

I'm trying to help people here.
StinkBud



OLD DUDE said:


> And lets go to the replay!!! Never said you shouldn't or couldn't sell your book, I actually wish you well in your efforts to do so!! I said the only reason you were here, was to sell your book and promote your website, which I stand by!!


----------



## ramfixer (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't say much but, THANK YOU man STINKBUD is the man , we can all learn from him.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Very well said stink. You've probly helped more people the last 60 minutes then many get to ever. Can't sweat the haters they are always gonna hate. The rest of us appreciate the knowledge and compassion you show to us. Especially in our industry where secrecy is so important. I too want to say thank you.


----------



## bigmanc (Jan 15, 2013)

i read through your thread, in going to implement your program into my 8000watt flower room. I currently put 4 plants under 1 light. Setup is 4 lights per tent. Plan is to harvest 2lbs+ every 15 days/2 lights every 2 weeks.


----------



## BLOCKER (Jan 15, 2013)

stinkbud is back.. waiting to be accepted to site


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey buddy! I'll try to get all you guys approved as soon as possible. I still have a lot to do on the forum but it's a start. I'm also going to install the chat function so we can bullshit like we used to. Be patient with me because I'm really busy! In fact I'm leaving for dance class (Salsa) right now! God I love being single! Wish me luck fellas!

StinkBud



BLOCKER said:


> stinkbud is back.. waiting to be accepted to site


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

Awe man you deleted that loud mouths comment, I started reading it, and my wife needed the computer. 

I don't understand what drives people to spend their time being so angry and feeling the need to write page long bitch posts. If you don't like something on the internet change the page your on. If you don't want to try a method of growing don't. Don't waste every ones time bitching. 

I hate how in todays world everyone is more concerned with what everyone else is doing instead of minding their own business. The government, all these activist groups, religions, internet trolls, they all spend so much of their lives worrying about what other do with their lives. How about paying attention your own business, how about letting people do what they want if they aren't hurting you.

Whats the old saying "live and let live"!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

KennyPowers said:


> if you werent scared of the things i say you would not have had my posts deleted Hackbud. ill be out here watching and warning folks of your repeated failures and escapes with your tail between your legs.


No need for name calling bro. I think everyone experiences some failures in life. I know I have! I also expect many more to come. I'm ok with that. I'm not perfect and to be honest with you, don't really want to be. I'm just and average guy that decided to post his grow journal online. That's all this thread was meant to be. I never expected it to become what it has. The whole website, forum, plans, articles, etc... came out of this single journal. Go read page 1, you'll see. All I was doing was documenting the way I grew. I wasn't saying you couldn't grow using other methods, I was just showing you what I was using at the time.



> the only thing i learned from you is that mediocrity is acceptable. it took a couple years of trying other methods to see it, but the only thing the aero system excels at is allowing you to be an extremely lazy grower and thats if you ignore all of its shortcomings.


True! It is the lazy man's way to grow. But it's also the handicapped man's way to grow, or the elderly, or even people that work full time. I have arthritis in my back from an old injury. I was having a hard time carrying large bags of soil. I needed something that I could maintain without killing my back. That's why my designs all have a hose attachment. I even gotten emails from people in wheelchairs thanking me for that small addition.



> im not a hater folks, i watched this mans methods fail 30+ people that coudlnt afford to pick themselves up and do it another way. his answer to the failures of his old system? to run away, hide for 8 months, turn his forum over to a psychopath that compromised all of our security, and then delete all of that so he could hide again...only to recruit a new group of sheeple 6 months later.


For every 30 people that fail there are 2,000 people that succeed! You don't see those people in the forums asking for help because they don't need any. You only see the people with problems. The forum is like a doctors office, that's where the sick people go. I used my system for years without any problems. I even documented it in this thread. Go back, read it and see for yourself. 

Yea, I took off for 8 months. Like I said, I was going through a divorce after my marriage of 28 years ended. She wasn't just my wife, she was my best friend. We were business partners when the depression hit. I used to specialize in work for builders and when the market crashed all my clients went out of business. My work dropped 80% in just 1 year. At the same time my mom got breast cancer again. She had already had one removed and I was worried sick! That's why I was gone bro and I swear to god it's the truth! I'm sorry bro! I just needed the time off for personal reasons. I'd been going at StinkBuddies for a couple of years straight and needed a break.

I agree with you about turning the forum over to the wrong person. I should have picked you or SuperStoner or just about anyone else! I fucked up, what can I say. Please forgive me! You have no idea how fucked it was for me trying to get everything back under control. I'm still trying to fix everything. You have to remember, I was gone for 8 months. I had no idea what you guys were all fighting about. I only heard her side of the story. I have yet to hear exactly what happened between you guys and her. Everyone was pissed at me and I wasn't even there!



> like i said yesterday, you may carry the name but after the shit you have pulled you have no right to call yourself a Stinkbuddy. Superstoner is the truth in this system, anybody looking for help would be wise to look him up. When Stink decides his problems are too hard (again) and disappears from the net (again), who is going to help your mid-progess grow then?? Dont count on his websites, people have made that mistake 3 times now.


I've never said a bad word about SuperStoner and have always backed him up. I know for a fact he's sold a whole shitload of colored collars online through StinkBuddies and here. Go back to the page before I came back and you can see he's still selling them. Where do you think the idea for the collars came from? I had the idea of colored collars years ago. I also had the idea to make colored netpots without the webbing. I even posted some of those ideas on StinkBuddies (and here). Ask SS if I've ever gave him shit about selling the collars on StinkBuddies and not kicking down.



> i know this post will get deleted, but every person that reads it between now and then is a person that i didnt let you lie to, and thats a success in my book.


All I've ever done is just show you the way I grow. That's all! Go read the this thread from the beginning and see for yourself. You will never hear me disrespect any other growers or their techniques. I've never said a bad word about soil methods or any hydro methods for the matter. I've never said that my techniques are the *only* way to grow and it's completely fool proof. No matter how fool proof the system is there will always be bigger fools! I try to plan for every failure in the system but then the stoner forgets to plug in the pump. Now I suck because everything died. Or the water temp is 78 degrees and everything rots so it must be my fault. Sure shit happens to every 1 in 100 people. We're stoners for Christ's sake!

So now I'm getting better. I've gotten over the divorce and I've lost 75lbs. My mind is back to normal and I have a new body. I'm also trying to help others. I'm helping other people lose weight. This thread has helped a lot of people over the years. In some cases it changed their lives. It still can. This thread is not dead!

This new grow journal will address all the shortcomings of every technique I use. The good, bad and fugly! I will be using different types of soil and aeroponic methods. I know some techniques will work better than others and that's what I'm going to write about. I'll be doing tests on seeds and nutrients, organic vs. synthetic. I want to compare yields vs. quality. Does organic really taste that much better? What does it cost you in yield? I've used my systems for years without any problems but if they are fucked up, we'll find out why and try to fix it.

All I can say is I'm sorry bro! I don't know what else to say. Go read all of my posts on here and try to find even one bad thing I've said about you or anyone else. I understand why you are so pissed. I'd be pissed too. Please understand I was gone for 8 months bro. If I'd had known what was really going on I would have backed you guys up. I'm so sorry! Please forgive me. I can honestly say I've helped thousands of people over the years. Please let me continue. 

Have you ever been in a fight with your mother, father, brother and sister? Of course you did! Do you hate them now? StinkBuddies is a family! Not just some bullshit growing method. Hell anyone with a yard and a seed can grow a 10ft. plant. I'll be the first to tell you I fuck up all the time. So what, I'm only human. 

No one ever said that forgiveness is easy bro. It's one of the hardest things you will ever do. But I know you have it in you bro. I know you want to help others just like me. That's why you take this all so serious. You're a good man and have a good heart! Can't we just forget the past and move on?

Your buddy,
StinkBud


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 16, 2013)

i understand your point but after somebody burns you multiple times you kinda have the right to bitch. its a situation that you know nothing about involving people that have put tremendous amounts of time and effort into building,improving and teaching others how to use a system after they were abandoned and left to the wolves. stink im glad your back and doing good, everybody deserves that.

holy wow. i was writing this post to address the post above stinks last one and stink posted his. i was actually going to be the big person and spread the love but for you to actually say that the colored collar idea was yours and that i should kick some money down to you is about the most despicable thing i have seen from you stink. this after you also took credit for other ideas of mine and many others that contibuted to stinkbuddies. how dare you. i started them to help my kids at a very bad time in our life whentheir mother was spending 14 months in a hospital and we had no income. i was the first to have them on ebay and did it for a while until i was on my feet. and no, i relly dont sell them anymore unless im asked for them from past customers. from the very beginning of your troubles i asked to take over the site, i stayed there when no one else did and helped many noobs that were totally lost and all i got was credit for my ideas stolen and then everything deleted and lost. i guess some people say they changebut actions speak louder than your words.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

Burned you? How exactly were YOU burned. I put *years* into the site! I answered *ALL* the questions for 2 years before you even got there. No one had put more time into the forum than me. Who do you think pays the bills? 

You're right, I did leave StinkBuddies to the wolfs. That would be you guys...I left you guys alone for a few months and everything went to shit. You and everyone else started fighting and couldn't get along. Even now you act the same way. Always trying to start a fight! Whining because you don't get the credit you deserve! When have you ever given me any credit? All you do is say hateful things. Never have you been nice to me or show me any respect. Even to this day you've never said thanks even once.

I can prove that the colored collars were my idea long before you ever got to the website. Here is a segment from a business plan I wrote back in the beginning of 2008. This is copied right from the Word doc:
*
StinkBud products* 
I have a number of products currently designed and ready for the prototype stage of development. 

*Here are a few of my Product ideas:*



High Density Foam Collars in multiple colors 
2&#8221; Net Pots in multiple colors 
Aeroponic Sprayers 
Complete StinkBud kits for the Cloner, Veg unit and Aero/NFT systems 
StinkBud line of nutrients 
StinkBud T-Shirts 
Complete E-Commerce section at StinkBuddies.com selling everything needed to grow using the StinkBud system. 

So you took my idea and made some money off it. You made the money when you needed it most too. While your wife was sick and you had kids to feed. I never said a thing to you did I. But imagine what I thought? Here you are making money off of my idea. It's like you stole my idea and never once even thanked me for it. Not only that, you claim it was your idea. I even remember talking about the collars with other Stinkbuddis online and a few days later you show up selling them! REMEMBER? We were all trying to figure out what we could use for material and I believe you tried punching them out of exercise mats or something like that. It's been awhile but I'm sure you remember, don't you? But you did figure out how to do it and you were the one that actually did it before anyone else. Just don't forget where the idea came from.

Same thing with the StrongBox containers. You guys act like it was your idea. It wasn't, I'd seen a Stinkbuddy in L.A. using it 2 years before you ever showed up. Go Read this thread and you'll see for yourself, there's even pictures of it. The first guy to use a strongbox cut holes in the sides and ran the fence posts inside to reduce the noise. That's who I got the idea from, not you. That was over 5 years ago. Was it my idea? Who the fuck cares! It works so I use it, big deal!

Who cares about any of it anyway! I never claimed to invent growing pot. I never claimed to invent aeroponics. I was just showing you guys what I used that's all. I never wanted to be the head guru or anything of the sort. It was forced onto me. I love helping people so I took on the job. Until it got too much for me and I left it in your hands. It only took 8 months for you guys to destroy what took me years to build! I got back and most of the people had left because you guys had chased them off with your bad attitudes and fighting. Then you try to blame it on me when I wasn't even there!

And just so you know nothing was lost. I have the entire database backed up. At some point in time I may even release all the files again but when I go back and read all the hate from you guys I know it's best to just start over. All the fighting between you and Sheep is there and I've read everyone one of the posts. Too many to count! It's nothing I want posted on my site! You should be ashamed of yourself for the way you treated SF! For the last few months that's all there was on the site. Just you and the core fighting with SF. Like bunch of little kids. That's when I pulled the plug. Enough was enough!

The fact of the matter is you did sell your collars on MY website and made a profit. You've also used MY thread here to promote your products so you can make a profit off of them. No matter how you spell it I helped you. And you know I've never asked for anything in return. When have I ever asked you personally for help? Name one time you've actually helped me? I'm not talking about other people on my site I'm talking about ME. That's right, never. I've never asked you for help even once. Even right now I don't need your help. I can do this on my own just like I did for years before you ever heard of my system.

You are the guys that ruined the Stinkbuddies forum, not me. I'm trying to restore it to it's past glory.I've spent thousands of hours helping people for nothing. All you have to do is start reading this thread to realize how much I've done. Maybe you're the one trying to take credit for all my hard work. So quit acting like you're a victim. You made some money just like me. So what! I'm glad you did. Don't forget how much you needed that money though. And remember you wouldn't have got any of it if it weren't for me, this thread and my website. 

So if you want to be friends and shake hands that's cool with me. I'm done fighting with you guys and ready to actually help some people. I'm sorry if I offended you in any way. At some point you just need to let things go and move on. There are people that need medicine and I'm already getting tired of all this petty bullshit.

Spread the Love (not hate)
StinkBud



superstoner1 said:


> i understand your point but after somebody burns you multiple times you kinda have the right to bitch. its a situation that you know nothing about involving people that have put tremendous amounts of time and effort into building,improving and teaching others how to use a system after they were abandoned and left to the wolves. stink im glad your back and doing good, everybody deserves that.
> 
> holy wow. i was writing this post to address the post above stinks last one and stink posted his. i was actually going to be the big person and spread the love but for you to actually say that the colored collar idea was yours and that i should kick some money down to you is about the most despicable thing i have seen from you stink. this after you also took credit for other ideas of mine and many others that contibuted to stinkbuddies. how dare you. i started them to help my kids at a very bad time in our life when their mother was spending 14 months in a hospital and we had no income. i was the first to have them on ebay and did it for a while until i was on my feet. and no, i relly dont sell them anymore unless im asked for them from past customers. from the very beginning of your troubles i asked to take over the site, i stayed there when no one else did and helped many noobs that were totally lost and all i got was credit for my ideas stolen and then everything deleted and lost. i guess some people say they changebut actions speak louder than your words.


----------



## BLOCKER (Jan 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> i understand your point but after somebody burns you multiple times you kinda have the right to bitch. its a situation that you know nothing about involving people that have put tremendous amounts of time and effort into building,improving and teaching others how to use a system after they were abandoned and left to the wolves. stink im glad your back and doing good, everybody deserves that.
> 
> holy wow. i was writing this post to address the post above stinks last one and stink posted his. i was actually going to be the big person and spread the love but for you to actually say that the colored collar idea was yours and that i should kick some money down to you is about the most despicable thing i have seen from you stink. this after you also took credit for other ideas of mine and many others that contibuted to stinkbuddies. how dare you. i started them to help my kids at a very bad time in our life whentheir mother was spending 14 months in a hospital and we had no income. i was the first to have them on ebay and did it for a while until i was on my feet. and no, i relly dont sell them anymore unless im asked for them from past customers. from the very beginning of your troubles i asked to take over the site, i stayed there when no one else did and helped many noobs that were totally lost and all i got was credit for my ideas stolen and then everything deleted and lost. i guess some people say they changebut actions speak louder than your words.


It was only the other month, you told me how you made the collars what tools and materials to use and offered to ship me a load free of charge to the uk till i was on my feet.. kudos for that superstoner

I bought the book and was gonna do the setup as stinkbud did, then the site shutdown and i was left to my own devices.. im glad he's back i hope he stays..


----------



## hammer21 (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome back there so much that has to be done.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sorry I shut the site down Blocker. I was getting tired of everyone wanting to fight. No one wanted to talk about growing anymore. You guys have to understand I've been dealing with this from day one. Go back and read the first couple of pages of this thread from 2008 and you can see what I'm up against. It gets really old after 5 years!

Thanks for buying my Book! I'll be around from now on to answer any questions you have. If you bought a book you should have already received an email explaining the forum. 

Spread the Love
StinkBud




BLOCKER said:


> It was only the other month, you told me how you made the collars what tools and materials to use and offered to ship me a load free of charge to the uk till i was on my feet.. kudos for that superstoner
> 
> I bought the book and was gonna do the setup as stinkbud did, then the site shutdown and i was left to my own devices.. im glad he's back i hope he stays..


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

hammer21 said:


> Welcome back there so much that has to be done.


Thanks bro! You have no idea how much work it ahead for me! Bare with me because I'm just an normal guy like you. It takes a long time to build something worthwhile. This thread has been going on for 5 years now and that's along time for any thread. It's had over 1.5 million hits. That's history bro and now you're part of it. Welcome!

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

So I went to check on the little girls and everything is going great! Many of you know how it starts but now everyone knows how if finishes. What's cool is I actually know what's going to happen. You wanna know how? I'm a fucking mind reader! No really I've done this once or twice before.

As you may have notices the plants are in soil. Some people call it dirt. Like in "that guy was dirt poor" when actually the correct term is soil. Like in "that guy was soil poor". Wait...never mind, that didn't sound right. but my point is soil is good shit, but what we have planned is great shit!

Before long I'll transfer the plants into a sort of hybrid hydro/soil mix. There is compost in the mix but the plants require you to feed them every watering so it's kind of like a drain to waste system. The thing is we really don't waste much. As soon as you start seeing water come out the bottom of the pot you stop watering. It doesn't take long before you get it wired.

So the compost is used not just used for fertilizer but to inoculate the mix with beneficial bacteria as well. Why use compost instead of just adding Mycorrhiza? The way it was explained to me is that there millions of different species of bacteria, Mycorrhizz and Trichoderma. Natural compost contains all the starters necessary to promote a healthy living soil. The fact is, it's hard to beat mother nature. 

But...That's just the start...I'm also going to test some different types of store bought soil and do a side by side comparison. I'm going to be running so many fucking tests you're going to shit. Science baby! And as Einstein once said "Science is the shit"! Well, maybe it wasn't Einstein but I bet ya he'd agree with me!

I'm also going to be running a SB Single and SB Jr. II system too. I sold my last cloner so I'll be building a new one soon. I'll take through that whole process from start to finish as it actually happens in real time.

Here are some photos of the girls today. And check out what the room is going to look like.


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hey StinkBud my brother u talking about starting a seeds* *using* *Rapid Rooter plugs . 
I never use them i was wondering if u can give me more info on that , i always did paper towels , waiting for them to sprout and in to the soil and after 2 to 3 months klip them for clones , but growing in dirt and growing in aero is like u would compare ferrari to geo metro , geo it will get u there but waaaay slower ,
so my question is do i do paper towel to sprout my seeds and when they got rootleg put them into those plugs or my seeds I'm putting straight to those plugs and let them do all the work ??? how do u approach that problem ???
I'm sure that somewhere in this thread there is an answer for that question but it's like 900 pages to go thru and that's to much my brother , so i would be appreciated if u can give me an answer on that , tnx. 
*


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2013)

Good question bro! I used ReadyGro Super Plugs. They're made of composted tree bark but they feel just like a sponge. I made a little hole with a sharp pencil and stuffed the seeds in. I was kind of worried that the seeds wouldn't be damp enough because the material seemed so light. Most of the water just drained right through.

I kept the seeds under a dome with a small Fluorescent light. I had a small floor heater near by to keep the temps in the low 70's. In a couple of days every single seed popped! What's kind of funny is the reason I decided to use the plugs to begin with. I wanted an easy way to keep track of all the different strains and not fuck it up. With paper towels you have to separate the seeds/lables and it's easy to get shit mixed up. Especially if you smoke pot which some of us tend to do occasionally. The plugs make it impossible to fuck up. Well I shouldn't say that because now someones going to fuck up and prove me wrong.

I'll be using the plugs to start these new seeds I have too. They are going right from the plugs into netpots. What I do is just break open the plug and carefully remove the seedling. Then I slide the plant into a collar and put it into the system.

Good luck bro,
StinkBud



BigHulk said:


> *Hey StinkBud my brother u talking about starting a seeds* *using* *Rapid Rooter plugs .
> I never use them i was wondering if u can give me more info on that , i always did paper towels , waiting for them to sprout and in to the soil and after 2 to 3 months klip them for clones , but growing in dirt and growing in aero is like u would compare ferrari to geo metro , geo it will get u there but waaaay slower ,
> so my question is do i do paper towel to sprout my seeds and when they got rootleg put them into those plugs or my seeds I'm putting straight to those plugs and let them do all the work ??? how do u approach that problem ???
> I'm sure that somewhere in this thread there is an answer for that question but it's like 900 pages to go thru and that's to much my brother , so i would be appreciated if u can give me an answer on that , tnx.
> *


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 17, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Good question bro! I used ReadyGro Super Plugs. They're made of composted tree bark but they feel just like a sponge. I made a little hole with a sharp pencil and stuffed the seeds in. I was kind of worried that the seeds wouldn't be damp enough because the material seemed so light. Most of the water just drained right through.
> 
> I kept the seeds under a dome with a small Fluorescent light. I had a small floor heater near by to keep the temps in the low 70's. In a couple of days every single seed popped! What's kind of funny is the reason I decided to use the plugs to begin with. I wanted an easy way to keep track of all the different strains and not fuck it up. With paper towels you have to separate the seeds/lables and it's easy to get shit mixed up. Especially if you smoke pot which some of us tend to do occasionally. The plugs make it impossible to fuck up. Well I shouldn't say that because now someones going to fuck up and prove me wrong.
> 
> ...


Tnx for answer my brother , my new order of seeds is on a way so i'm going to try it with plugs


----------



## Blaze420Man (Jan 17, 2013)

Fount this tread couple days ago...Finally finished reading through it all .Alot of info to absorb . Awesome system StinkBud keep up the good work


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 17, 2013)

Jubilation Genetics said:


> I would love to try that stuff and see, but IMO no hydro can compare to a good living soil grown plant in taste and high quality. Yield on the other hand per SQ foot is going to go to the Hydro. If you know what you are doing.
> 
> I am not putting down your trip it looks well conceived. I am saying that it is not for everyone and diversity is often lost when we all try and do the same thing. I have thought of doing something similar in half of my room for small indica strains that I want to grow fast from seed, but they tend not to like hydro as much as the big girls would. I just put them in a three gallon pot and water them twice a week. They grow fast and taste great. No need to even fertilize after you put them to bud if you prepare your soil right. Throw some bone meal on for finishing ,it will take a few weeks to activate and some fast fertilizer like Bat guano on as well, it will be gone in four weeks, your done. Water. It is considerably easier but you will not get huge yields. Great medicine is what you will get.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you bro! It's hard to beat old school organic hippy shit. Most people will never find out how sweet the smoke can be. 

My main grow is all organic soil based. I grew in soil for 25 years before I switched to hydro. Why did I switch? 
1) I hurt my back and couldn't carry the bags of soil anymore 
2) Pests 
3) Dirt is dirty

But... I'm not quite satisfied yet. The best bud I ever smoked was in CA grown in a custom variation of my hydro rail system. The genetics was the biggest reason the bud was so good. The strain was the famous OG Kush SFV cutting. I grew some of the same cuttings outdoors and it ended up great but more leafy. It still had that wonderful fuel aftertaste but lost a lot of bag appeal.

So... I'm going to do side-by-side tests between hydro and soil. I'm going to also try different brands of soil, mixes and different methods of growing. This is all going to take a long time but it will be worth it in the end. Here is a list of some of the comparisons I'll be doing:
1) Hydro vs. Soil
2) Pre-packaged soil vs. Home mix
3) Nutrients- Brand A vs. Brand B
4) Nutrients- Organic vs. Synthetic
5) Seed vs. Clone
6) Nutrients- Low PPM vs. High PPM
7) Seeds- Strain A vs Strain B

I'm going to be looking at yield and taste. I'll be doing blind taste tests with some of my experienced buddies. I'm starting some of the tests now (seeds) but I have to use clones for most of the others. A lot will depend on what my patients want. Some people use the meds for pain and need strains with heavy body effects. The thing is some of the best medicine is hard to grow. Most growers pick their plants based on yield. 

It's hard to find anyone growing pure Sativas anymore. No one has the time! You get used to 8-9 week harvest and 12-14 weeks seems like forever. If you have the room then it's worth trying it. Buy some Lemon Haze seeds and train the fuck out of the plant. Get a whip and train that fucker like you're Siegfried and Roy!

Thanks for your input bro!

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't say much on the boards. Tend to stay to myself and learn. Stink, you did do some great stuff. As far as the colored collars, I don't recall you making that "business plan" a part of this thread, until now. It definitely was not in your book. SS was the first person I know that was selling them and I still trade with him. Some of the things that I saw in your book, which I did purchase, were ideas that I got from SS, prior to your book coming out. I will continue to follow this thread, but I will continue to seek my advice/help from SS. I do wish you the best of luck in your life and your endeavors Stink.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 17, 2013)

One of the first things you're going to need is a cloner. This is a cleaner design than my original H-layout design. The drain valve is optional but if you've ever tried to carry 15 gallons of water you know it can get exciting real quick!* 

The parts list is on the plans. All the photos and plans needed are attached.

Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*
1) 2  21 ½ lengths
2) 2 - 4 lengths
3) 3 - 9 lengths
4) 1 - 3 length
5) 2 - 4 lengths
6) 3  3/4 lengths

*Step 2  Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*
1) Start with at the pump and connect a 3 piece to the ½ pump adapter.
2) Add the 4-way cross to the 3 piece.
3) Add the 4 pieces to each side of the cross.
4) Add elbows to each 4 piece.
5) Attach a 3/4 piece to the top of the cross.
6) Add the Quick Disconnect to the top of the 4-way cross and insert a 9 piece into that.
7) Add the long 22 pieces to each elbow.
 Attach another set of elbows to the long PVC pieces. Make sure these are facing down.
9) Add the end 6 ½ legs to each elbow and attach elbows to the end of these pieces.
10) Now add the final 9 piece between the elbows.
11) Add an elbow, ¾ piece, valve, ¾ piece in that order.
12) Add the last elbow with threads on one side. Screw the garden hose adapter into the threads
Step 3  Drill the Sprayer Holes
1) Measure and put a mark 2 from the end of the 22 piece.
2) Mark off every 4 ½.
3) Use an 11/64 drill bit to drill the holes
*
Step 4  The Cloner Lid*
1) Measure out 35 holes in the center of each raised square.
2) Use the 2 hole saw to cut the holes.
3) Use a sharp knife to clean up the holes.
4) Paint the lid with two coats of gray primer. Finish with two coats of white plastic paint.

*Step 5  Final Assembly*
1) Place the pump and sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2) Take apart the sprayer unit and reassemble the unit using PVC glue.
3) Start at the pump and build out from there. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4) Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in. 
5) *Run a bead of rope caulk around the edge of the base unit to seal against water leaks*. One package can be split into two sections to cover the whole base.
6) Run the cord through the lid and neoprene collar. Dont put the lid on yet.
*
Step 6  Setup and Conclusion*
1) Add enough water to cover the pump but dont fill it over half way. We dont want the roots to hang in the water.
2) Add 150ml of Clonex solution to the water (optional) and adjust the PH to 5.8
3) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and four minutes off.
4) Put the lid on the container.
5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Dont spray the cuttings.
6) Enjoy your new cloner!!!! You should see roots within a week.


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey stinkbud container on that pics i so it at lowes today , and i was wondering if that would be a good container for my new veg unit , do that type leak from the sides or is it good on that part , or did u do something to seal top better?


----------



## 420circuit (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome back to your thread. I am a cancer patient who recently built the system you detailed and enjoy tinkering with it while it produces amazing product. Looking forward to seeing your project evolve. Just for the record, your work has helped me in dealing with my disease and I am grateful for your efforts. Here is a picture of my second grow, underway now.


----------



## Blaze420Man (Jan 18, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Welcome back to your thread. I am a cancer patient who recently built the system you detailed and enjoy tinkering with it while it produces amazing product. Looking forward to seeing your project evolve. Just for the record, your work has helped me in dealing with my disease and I am grateful for your efforts. Here is a picture of my second grow, underway now.View attachment 2484940View attachment 2484941


Looks Bad ass Good job


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2013)

BigHulk said:


> Hey stinkbud container on that pics i so it at lowes today , and i was wondering if that would be a good container for my new veg unit , do that type leak from the sides or is it good on that part , or did u do something to seal top better?


Yes, they are same containers you see in the pics. Sometimes they leak and sometimes they don't! I just plan on them leaking and put a bead of rope Calk around the edge. Think of it as $4 insurance.

They work great for a veg unit. In fact if you scroll up you will find the post that has the plans for my new Veg unit. Let me know how it goes!

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Welcome back to your thread. I am a cancer patient who recently built the system you detailed and enjoy tinkering with it while it produces amazing product. Looking forward to seeing your project evolve. Just for the record, your work has helped me in dealing with my disease and I am grateful for your efforts. Here is a picture of my second grow, underway now.View attachment 2484940View attachment 2484941


Right on Bro!!!! What a great job and I'm proud of you! It's guys like you that made me want to come back. I hope you're feeling better all the time and beat the beast. You're a true inspiration to everyone, especially me!

I'm saying a prayer for you right now bro!
Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything I have ever read says there is no need to ph water in a cloner because it is only needed for nutrient uptake! Just curious as to your reason for doing it?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Everything I have ever read says there is no need to ph water in a cloner because it is only needed for nutrient uptake! Just curious as to your reason for doing it?


Me Too?No roots no nutes = no reason to ph,From my readings,still learning tho! and why is 5.8 the magic number.

Beech




,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Me Too?No roots no nutes = no reason to ph,From my readings,still learning tho! and why is 5.8 the magic number.
> 
> Beech
> 
> ...


Aero-cloner. 5.8 I wan't it as close to ready for hydro as I can get it. That would be my reasoning BEECH.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 18, 2013)

I see your point but as soon as i get roots there gone to the Vegger.So i see no need....Correct me if im wrong.

Beech


----------



## azores (Jan 18, 2013)

Isn't higher ph more algae friendly? If so it seems that correcting ph from the cloner on would be good preventative medicine


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 19, 2013)

azores said:


> Isn't higher ph more algae friendly? If so it seems that correcting ph from the cloner on would be good preventative medicine


Look at more like insurance. If you PH is off a little it's no big deal but if it's way off then you need to make it right.

If the PH is off 0.1 I don't mess with it. In fact you'll probably make it worse. I don't know how many times I've fucked things up by being a perfectionist. The ph would be like 6.0 so I put in ph down. Then it goes to ph 5.5 so I add ph up. Then it goes to 6.5. After awhile you realize you would have been better leaving it alone! haha


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 19, 2013)

So are you saying that keeping ph at 5.8sh is to keep algae at bay??????? I am not trying to argue the fact by the way, I simply want to know! I did some research and the only thing I found was about swimming pools. What I found was that too high of ph causes the chlorine to stop working and that you should keep a pool around 7.2-7.6!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 19, 2013)

OK I just finished every page of this thread. 250 at 40 posts per page. It took me about two weeks to get through it all, better then some books I have read. 

First I would like to thank all of those posters who I feel I learned the most from: Stinkbud first and foremost, Thank you! Also thanks need to go out to dirthawker, andyman, gringoloco, dubb83, lionsroor, txhomegrown, sog, a special thanks to dagobaker, daryip and superstoner1 for keeping the thread alive. I want to thank each and everyone of you for all I learned.

I actually stumbled across this thread looking for answers to some problems I had. I had the fence post aero a friend help me set up but never had all the information just the flowering rail. Now I am much more in the know, thanks to all of you! 

I do currently have a small issue with bottom leaves curling up and looking brittle. Is this from too much nuts? I don't think the lights are too close as I can hold my hand at canopy level without it ever felling too hot. I use RO water, ph around 6.01 today ppm about 1200. 

Again thanks again to all, I will be checking out the other forums mentioned and signed up for the stinkbids site the other day but haven't gotten back there yet. I will also be buying the book.

Superstoner1 are you still selling the collars, if so got a link?

Thank again! Spread the love!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 19, 2013)

superstoner1 could you please repost your veg and flower stage nutrient blends for this type system? I found the flower going back through the thread but I am not sure that is your most recent rendition as I know you made many improvements. 

Thanks again for all the help and imparted knowledge!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 19, 2013)

it is posted in my thread, my 3 stages of flower.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> it is posted in my thread, my 3 stages of flower.


Thanks I am subed!


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 20, 2013)

I see its still kicking in here...head over to "my 3 stages of flower" thread if anyone wants to see the massive upgrades done to SB' systems*

*


----------



## chunkylonin (Jan 21, 2013)

Stink Iam glad your healthy and that you found your way back,but I must say that if not for superstoner and some other AC members that alot of people that were left hanging would have been royaly screwed if not for that band of merry men.Now I know superstoner dosent ask for any real recognition from the people that hes helped and I know he dosent need anyone to fight his battles,so this all comes stright from me.I followed superstoner when you left and will still follow him now that your back,no hard feelings.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 21, 2013)

What up buddies! Getting things set up. Veg side is coming together slowly. We still need to hang Panda film or Mylar. 

I set up a SB Jr. II today. I drilled it for 10 holes. I'm basically using it as a test platform to see which strains I want to keep. I won't have to wait as long as I do with the soil. I'll take clones as soon as I can. When I find the best 6 plants I'll use those to fill the room. The SB Jr. is under a 1000W MH right now. The little girls are under a 250W MH.

I planted some more seeds today! I'm really hoping the Purple Wreck comes out nice. I'd love to have a nice grape tasting strain just for shits and grins. The Silver L.A., L.A. Women and L.A. Confidential make for an L.A. orgy, well not orgy, just a threesome, but hell that's still a whole shitload of L.A. 

You know how you can tell if it's really L.A. Con? I know this will sound bad but I don't know any other way to describe it. The bud will have a sort of soap taste to it. Did you ever get your mouth washed out with soap? Fuck no you didn't! But Stink has. I probably said fuck or something. You know I still say fuck a lot you can see that soap shit didn't work out did it!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 21, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a man that had a beautiful 1969 Boss 429 Mustang. Over the years the car was driven hard but always well cared for. One day the man was called off to go fight in a war so he left his car in the hands of his friends. Well they drove the shit out of the Mustang. They never checked the oil or lubed the chassis. They never washed or cared for the car like the original owner did. They left old bags of McDonald's shit all over the floor and the car ended up smelling like piss.

When the owner got back the car was ruined. There were rust spots eating away at the body. Where before there was shiny chrome now nothing but pitted holes lay. When he tried to talk to his friends they mocked him, laughed at him, even called him names. So he took the car back.

Everyone was shocked when he completely disassembled the Mustang. Every nut, bolt and part was removed. He started completely from scratch. He got rid of the cancer called rust. He took off all the dingle balls hanging around the the windows. He completely restored the Mustang from the ground up! The odometer read Zero and he was stoked! He got his car back and it was better than new! 

Now people see him drive by and wave. Some guys are jealous because they have to drive mini-vans but he doesn't let those guys bother him. He just keeps on driving, spreading the love. The End...

StinkBud


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 22, 2013)

Stink: I noticed the change in containers for the reservoirs. Could you please tell me the brand or where available? I have read most of the thread, but I apologize if I missed this update. Thank you in advance.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 22, 2013)

ph affects nutrient uptake via the roots. if no roots, or no nutes, there i no need to ph just water. its just that, water.

has anybody else noticed how many posts get deleted on this thread? obama/stinkbud, one in the same?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Stink: I noticed the change in containers for the reservoirs. Could you please tell me the brand or where available? I have read most of the thread, but I apologize if I missed this update. Thank you in advance.


They are called StrongBoxes. You can get them at Builders Square or Lowes. The tops are yellow when you buy them so you need to paint them white. Spray them with plastic primer first and then put 2 coats of plastic paint on.

If your making a cloner or SB Single you need to make sure and put a bead of rope caulk round the edges to seal for leaks. Don't confuse rope caulk with a Rope Cock. You can tell the 2 apart because one looks like a roll of tape and the other looks like my cock.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

They are hard to find but, some of the Strong Boxes come with grey lids which are light proof, no need to paint them!! Check Home Depot too!! Still want to know more about why you ph the water in the cloner Stink!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

I am confused and could use some enlightening, my PH stays pretty stable but it seems that my PPM climbs daily. This seems to be backwards from things I read. Can someone help educate me?

Thanks,


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 22, 2013)

its good to have all the guys back again. Our 4 stage crew is beast mode!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am confused and could use some enlightening, my PH stays pretty stable but it seems that my PPM climbs daily. This seems to be backwards from things I read. Can someone help educate me?
> 
> Thanks,


Its drinking more water then Nutes.

Beech


----------



## chunkylonin (Jan 22, 2013)

What are you cloning in now a days stink ?


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 22, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> They are called StrongBoxes. You can get them at Builders Square or Lowes. The tops are yellow when you buy them so you need to paint them white. Spray them with plastic primer first and then put 2 coats of plastic paint on.
> 
> If your making a cloner or SB Single you need to make sure and put a bead of rope caulk round the edges to seal for leaks. Don't confuse rope caulk with a Rope Cock. You can tell the 2 apart because one looks like a roll of tape and the other looks like my cock.


Thank you.


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 22, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> They are hard to find but, some of the Strong Boxes come with grey lids which are light proof, no need to paint them!! Check Home Depot too!! Still want to know more about why you ph the water in the cloner Stink!!!


Thank you Old Dude. Hope you are healing well.


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Welcome back to your thread. I am a cancer patient who recently built the system you detailed and enjoy tinkering with it while it produces amazing product. Looking forward to seeing your project evolve. Just for the record, your work has helped me in dealing with my disease and I am grateful for your efforts. Here is a picture of my second grow, underway now.View attachment 2484940View attachment 2484941


Yes this is what i'm talking about.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Well not sure how i got un-sub'd but I'm back, and love the new cloner plans stink. The attention to detail is fantastic!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2013)

chunkylonin said:


> What are you cloning in now a days stink ?


I'll be using my new cloner design. In fact I need to build a new one soon!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well not sure how i got un-sub'd but I'm back, and love the new cloner plans stink. The attention to detail is fantastic!


Thanks bro! Have you noticed how simple it is? And you can have a drain valve too.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone realized this but we just hit 10,000 posts on 1,000 pages. This is officially the longest pot thread in history. In fact it may be one of the longest running threads regardless of genre.

Thanks for hanging with me all these years. Looking forward to another 1000 pages!

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

I definitely noticed the simplistic changes you made, and the addition of the drain valve. Since my motorcycle accident I can't lift things, or carry anything heavy any more, so I wentout and bought an extra pump, and about 20 feet of hose so I can pump out my res, and refill it without moving any water. The idea came from your original drain valves on your systems, I knew you cut out the carrying a few years ago. I also like the simpler layout of the pipes I havn't compared them, but it seems like this design prolly uses a little less pipe also. I'm currently out of room, and electrical outlets so until I move I won't be able set one up, unfortunately but as soon as I can thats my plan. I've been considering going to larger bushes when I move as well, so I am gonna be eagerly waiting to see how this all goes for you. 

So your In WA right, hows the cost of living, and the job market up there. The wife and I have wanted to move to a legal state for a couple years, but the cost of housing in CA and CO is outrageous. I have no idea how people pay $800,900, or $1000+ for rent, it blows my mind.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 23, 2013)

Well poopy poo, I'm being ignored!!!! Nobody loves me!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well poopy poo, I'm being ignored!!!! Nobody loves me!!!


I will listen to you Old Dude! Just speak on up, I read everything you post 

Post 10,000 wow!


----------



## master cheef (Jan 23, 2013)

To StinkBud himself,

I've been following this thread since shortly after its birth while deployed for the Marine Corps. Now that I am out, I have started my own Stink systems. Regarding all the garbage the haters have been spreading towards you, I have some words from Mother Theresa for you...

"People are often unreasonable and self-centered. Forgive them anyway. If you are kind, people may accuse you of ulterior motives. Be kind anyway. If you are honest, people may cheat you. Be honest anyway. If you find happiness, people may be jealous. Be happy anyway. The good you do today may be forgotten tomorrow. Do good anyway. Give the world the best you have, and it may never be enough. Give your best anyway."

After reading so many goddamn posts from you and others alike, I feel like I know you enough to know that that's the kind of person you've always been, however, everyone needs a little encouragement every now and then. Thanks for all the knowledge, I'll do everything I can with what I've learned.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well poopy poo, I'm being ignored!!!! Nobody loves me!!!


I don't think any one is ignoring you, Stink Answered your question about the PH thing. I suppose perhaps you didn't like the answer and that's why you are persisting to repeat it, but I don't know. I don't run a hydro cloner, but I still PH the water I use for my clones/peat pellets, and the water I mist the dome with. I'm sure its completely unnecessary but I do it all at once, and it can't hurt anything so its just what we do. I'm sure there's things you do which others would ask why about.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 23, 2013)

Insurance and just because is not an answer!! I seriously would like to know the advantages!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I suppose if those aren't answers, then you will keep getting ignored, or your comments will get deleted like any other troll.


----------



## NugHunter (Jan 23, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I'm not sure if anyone realized this but we just hit 10,000 posts on 1,000 pages. This is officially the longest pot thread in history. In fact it may be one of the longest running threads regardless of genre.
> 
> Thanks for hanging with me all these years. Looking forward to another 1000 pages!
> 
> ...


pretty cool glad i was here to witness it !


----------



## nameno (Jan 24, 2013)

Superstoner1,Thanks for all the help when I needed it! I was starrider in another time.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 24, 2013)

The one big thing about this thread that is above and beyond all the crap is "spread the love." and although I have had some ugly allegations tossed my way about basically being greedy, I took spread the love to heart. I have consistently donated 4-6 ounces of every harvest to those that NEED it, and I have returned many times over the knowledge I gained at stinkbuddies and from my own experience. I am glad I could help.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Jan 24, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Insurance and just because is not an answer!! I seriously would like to know the advantages!



Sup Ya'll, stop hatin' and bitchin' and grow your damn beautiful flowers however the fuck you want. if ya mess up, then ya did something wrong and need to do your own research. Be the bigger men here and just cut the bullshit. Anyways... in regards to your question. 

Someone noticed that their PPM's in there water went up because there was more intake of water rather than nutrients. If you PH treat your clone water(and assuming you use R/O water with nutrients), it begins to absorb ALL the micronutrients (if using cloning solution) and begins its growth much faster because it is already at its optimal absorption level IMMEDIATELY once roots first pop. 

for example. Lets say you are vegging a plant, you can keep it alive and healthy by feeding it right with no problems, but if you want SUBSTANTIAL and MAXIMUM growth to the fullest, you would want to give it everything it can handle. so its really about dialing in, which is one of the best features of the stink bud system. I've been using the system FLAWLESSLY, without anyone's help, since i first stumbled upon this thread years ago. I hope this gives you an answer you can accept.


Yo stink, You are the man. What's fucked up is... you never have really cared about people upgrading or modifying YOUR system, you've been legit about that and even gave your input if it was a bad ass idea from the get go...but that's the thing...its YOUR system because YOU own it. We're here to talk and be informed on YOUR system. We can visit other peoples threads on THEIR system whenever, that's what a forum is. I am here to read about STINKBUD'S system. Yes some people can grown a million times better, who cares, it's all about doing what we love, for whatever the reason may be. It's a hobby, not a competition. I know some are butt hurt over some fuckin' feud, get over it...life's to short. why be bitter and upset about the past when ya'll can just drop it and smile and be blowed because he ALREADY knows what happened, you select few are just Eggin' pointless shit on. He said sorry. I'm here to learn and laugh and love the shit I do best, not hear about some bullshit fucking drama.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

.........................................


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 24, 2013)

master cheef said:


> To StinkBud himself,
> After reading so many goddamn posts from you and others alike, I feel like I know you enough to know that that's the kind of person you've always been, however, everyone needs a little encouragement every now and then. Thanks for all the knowledge, I'll do everything I can with what I've learned.


Thanks so much bro. One of the best posts I've ever read. 

And thanks for your service. I spent 10 years in the military and it's a thankless job. I remember what it was like to be stuck in the middle of Bum-Fuck. Now that I think about it I actually liked Bum-Fuck. Some of my best buddies were jars. We used to party so fucking hard! We'd all go out drinking and then it would time for "let's fuck with the squid". 

Ok, time for a true StinkBud story. I used to be stationed overseas on this little island called Guam. One night me and a bunch of my Navy buddies were getting drunk when someone told us about this giant pig over on the Air-Force base that lived in this fenced off area. They said everyone goes over there and feeds it coconuts. No one believed him but he swore to it and said he'd prove it. So we all piled into my jeep and headed over. It was way out of the way and in a restricted area but we didn't know it at the time. So we show up and sure enough here's this fucking giant wild pig! This thing was the size of a small horse! No shit! So we started busting open coconuts and feeding it to the pig and he loves it!

Before long one of my buddies gets the wild idea to see if the pig would drink beer so he put the bottle through the fence and the fucking pig starts drinking out of the bottle like some sort of mutant fucking gerbil. I laughed so hard! He loved it. We just kept feeding him more and more because it was so fucking funny! He was snorting like.... well a pig for god's sake. 

And then bam! All kinds of lights and sirens start going off and before we know it we're surrounded by Military Police with full auto weapons drawn. They put us up against the fence and basically scare the shit out of both us and the pig. We told them that we weren't drinking but the pig was and maybe they should give him a breathalyzer test. For some reason they didn't find that as funny as we did. After they checked our I.D.s and fucked with us for a little while they let us go on the promise that we wouldn't come feed the pig at night ever again. The End....(true story)

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## master cheef (Jan 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHA fuck yeah man, got a good laugh outta that story. I've got millions just like it, and yes, some of the best men I've ever met I served with, including you navy cats. Thank you for your service as well, no one knows how far a simple thank you goes.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 24, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I have returned many times over the knowledge I gained at stinkbuddies and from my own experience. I am glad I could help.


You've always been helpful from day one SS. We were friends for years. I remember when you first came to StinkBuddies. You're a good guy and I'm not just saying that. The truth is I honestly like you and always have. In all the years that we hung out together there was never a harsh word between you and me. Nothing but laughter.

SB


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 24, 2013)

heres to fresh starts, stink. spread it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2013)

<<<cracks open a bottom of champagne to toast to fresh starts....POP!

Woops look out for the cork!

Cheers guys, spread the love!


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 25, 2013)

Life is too short. Learned that a long time ago.


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 25, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> You've always been helpful from day one SS. We were friends for years. I remember when you first came to StinkBuddies. You're a good guy and I'm not just saying that. The truth is I honestly like you and always have. In all the years that we hung out together there was never a harsh word between you and me. Nothing but laughter.
> 
> SB


Hey stink, come over hit us up on SS' thread.

cheers mate


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for the excellent advice. I wish I had started reading this earlier.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey buddies! I thought I'd give you the latest update on how things are going. So far I'm stoked! The SB rack system is kicking ass! When I transferred them they went through a little transplant shock and ended up behind the soil plants. Well...in three days they caught up and passed the soil plants and now are almost twice the size! It will be interesting to see the final outcome. 

I running my classic StinkBud Botanicare mix at 800-1000PPM (it varies). I wanted to try some different nutes but I'm going to wait until I can my clones going.

Spread the love,
StinkBud


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good stink, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful little girls man. How long you gonna leave the ones in the rails vegging, just the usual 3 weeks or trying something else?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Beautiful little girls man. How long you gonna leave the ones in the rails vegging, just the usual 3 weeks or trying something else?


I'm going to let them get REAL big! I'm shooting for 2oz plants but I'd love to see 3-4oz plants.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKhiXu1C3pfECM7fZVmf87A
This is my old StinkBud Jr. system so the info is a little old but there is still lot of great info! Enjoy!

Spread the Love
StinkBud


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Stink, things can make so much more sense when you can see them.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello All
I just finished reading this whole thread and what a read it is, I have found a lot of useful info I will be setting up my system this fall as it gets to hot here some days as hot as 115 in the summer. I will be growing outside in the summer and inside the rest of the time. I did do a small grow this last summer with only 3 plants that my landlord brought to us (cool guy) my better half takes 23 diffrent pills everydays she has so many diffrent things wroung with her she has been taking pain pills for pain so long that it has screwed up her stomach linning, for the last few months she has only been able to to eat soup and keep it down she still gets an upset stomach but when she eats meat or anything heavey she gets sick they did give her meds that she has to take befor she eats so she can keep her food down but they donn't work the only thing that does is bud!!! SO I SAY A BIG THANK YOU TO ONE AND ALL FOR THE HELP THAT YOU GIVE TO EVERYONE. 

Green Dragon 2


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> SO I SAY A BIG THANK YOU TO ONE AND ALL FOR THE HELP THAT YOU GIVE TO EVERYONE.
> 
> Green Dragon 2


I'm so glad you can help her bro! That's what it's all about. I hope she gets better (I said a prayer for her)

Hot rooms will kill you! Everything starts to fuck up above 78 degrees. Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2013)

What's up fellas! Here are the latest photos. See if you can tell any difference between the Aeroponic plants and the soil plants.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2013)

Those fan leaves are huge for the size of the plants Stink thats great!


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 7, 2013)

Dear Stink Bud, I think I messed up, I started from seeds, germinated in paper towels and when they cracked and got tails I put them in rapid rooter plugs. Once they got their first leaves and I saw the root come out of the bottom of plug, I thought that I could put them in my cloner. Well the seedlings are 5 days old and I gently tried getting the rapid rooter off as much as possible but a couple of the seedlings root broke. I just saw on page 1 that I could have put the whole plug in the net and put in cloner. Questions did I ruin the seedlings and was this too soon to put them in the cloner? I did not put all my seedlings in just 4 of them because I was not sure. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also I have them in a grow tent under 4 125watt cfl's.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anyone answer my questions? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Leave them alone and wait.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, should I wait for the other Seedlings in rapid rooters to get a little bigger before I put them in cloner?


----------



## OldGrower (Feb 9, 2013)

Stinkbud, have been using my SB system for many years with great success. Have had a few modifications but pretty much the same.
Have switched to top feed sprayers recently. 

Thanks SB you systems do work great just take a little learning and experience.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2013)

OldGrower said:


> Stinkbud, have been using my SB system for many years with great success. Have had a few modifications but pretty much the same.
> Have switched to top feed sprayers recently.
> 
> Thanks SB you systems do work great just take a little learning and experience.


Thanks bro!!! You're doing great!

My first Aero system had round pipes and top feed sprayers. I just had too many leaks with all the hoses. That's why I designed my system so that even if the sprayer assembly leaked it wouldn't fuck anything up. It also made maintaining it a lot easier. After harvest I just pull the whole sprayer assembly out at one time.


----------



## master cheef (Feb 12, 2013)

Quick question for any one to answer if they know, but how long do botanicare nutrients usually last? They've been kept cool and dark for most of the time, but since I had to put my shit on hiatus for a bit, they've been sitting for about a year or so. Any ideas? It's not a big deal to me, I bought new shit already assuming it wouldn't be good, but if it is I'd definitely like to take advantage of the couple gallons I got laying around. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Being kept cool and In the dark helps a lot, you may be OK. Check for crystals formed and loose in bottles(sounds like rock salt when shaking) and especially look for clumps of white mold in liquid karma and main nutes.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

So I just picked up some clearex for my current flush I'm doing, and some sweet to use the rest of flowering. Its my first experience with botanicare products and with a product like sweet. I went to the store to get some calmag to suplement with, and noticed that the sweet has the same list of stuff in it as the calmag in almost the same quantities. So I thought hell I'll give it a whirl I think Stink uses it, its gotta be good stuff.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

You really should check my recipe in my thread.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

Throw it in your sig line and I'll come check it out man, I'm always down to try new stuff. I've considered switching to all botanicare after I finish this run. I've also been toying with switching to a brand of nutes I used a few years ago with great success called Envy. I only stopped using them because the only why I can get them is to order the online which I don't like to do. I'm currently running GH flora series nutes, and the sweet will just be an additive to them.


----------



## master cheef (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, SS, looks like I'm in the clear so far! I dumped some LK into a glass and watched as it flowed with no white clumps or any signs of mold, so I figured I'd try them out in a single plant system just in case and move on from there. I will definitely let everyone know how my experiment goes, hopefully this can help save some one else's nutes in the future!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So I just picked up some clearex for my current flush I'm doing, and some sweet to use the rest of flowering. Its my first experience with botanicare products and with a product like sweet. I went to the store to get some calmag to suplement with, and noticed that the sweet has the same list of stuff in it as the calmag in almost the same quantities. So I thought hell I'll give it a whirl I think Stink uses it, its gotta be good stuff.


You know almost any nutrients you buy will work fine. All you need to do is figure out the correct amount to run. That is usually determined by the type of strain you run. Some strains require more Cal/Mag than others but overall it's not that big of a deal if you change your res often.

I've seen good bud come from hundreds of different nutes and methods. Right now my patients want 100% organic. Soil is really the only true organic method. Yea you can use organic based nutrients like Botanicare but it still won't taste as sweet as soil grown.

The biggest factor is genetics. If you have good genetics, you will get good medicine.

Good luck bro!
SB


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I started using it yesterday and I've been running my genetics for a couple years so we'll see if I notice any difference this go round. I dosed everything at about half strength cus the plants have been enjoying around 800 ppm so far. With the added sweet I was at about 930 but not bad. 

I know you keep an open mind on nutes, I really try to also. I've tried a couple things over the years with really similar results from all of them. I am gonna be putting my moms into an organic soil set up over the next couple months, so I'll get a taste for that when I flower them out.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why keep moms?


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 15, 2013)

SB, my temps in my cloner are 76-78f is that ok or do I need to bring the temps down in my reservoir? Thanks


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 15, 2013)

My cloner is a Rubbermaid roughneck and is 14gal, my pump is a Eco 396 and the timer is set for 1 min on 5off, the temps inside reservoir are between 76-78, should I put a few ice cubes in to bring temps down or just leave it alone? Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 15, 2013)

No, that's perfect range.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you superstoner1,


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep moms because its the easiest way in my setup to keep my genetics around, and get enough cuts to fill my trays. I know there are other ways its just what I'm doing right now.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just wondering.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 20, 2013)

Superstoner1, I'm on my second week in cloner and most of my plant roots are in the water in the reservoir, I still have another week left in cloner. ( I started from seeds) should I leave alone and wait for third week to put in veg container, or should I clip roots? My veg container won't be ready until this weekend, and I have to get the nutes. I see a lot of stuff has changed on this site, I was following the stink bud method but I see that you have made a veg container and use other nutes. Could you be a sweetheart and let me know where I would find the info? I'm on pg 645 but I skipped ahead to ask about my roots. Thanks appreciate the info.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Superstoner1, I'm on my second week in cloner and most of my plant roots are in the water in the reservoir, I still have another week left in cloner. ( I started from seeds) should I leave alone and wait for third week to put in veg container, or should I clip roots? My veg container won't be ready until this weekend, and I have to get the nutes. I see a lot of stuff has changed on this site, I was following the stink bud method but I see that you have made a veg container and use other nutes. Could you be a sweetheart and let me know where I would find the info? I'm on pg 645 but I skipped ahead to ask about my roots. Thanks appreciate the info.


SuperStoner1 has a thread of his own all about it. His nut schedule is there too. 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/533650-my-3-stages-flower.html
You shouldn't have an issue with trimming the roots. I would think they would be starving for some juice if the roots are that deep though. How do they look?


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 20, 2013)

They look good to me, long white roots with a bunch of little roots coming off the long ones. I hope that's good :- )


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> They look good to me, long white roots with a bunch of little roots coming off the long ones. I hope that's good :- )


Sorry not what I meant. How do the plants look do they need some nutrients?


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know, this is my first time doing this, so I can't tell if they need it, was going to do the cloner thing for 3 weeks , then the veg for the 3 weeks and flower 9-10 weeks. I won't have my nutes till Friday or Saturday and I honestly thought you were supposed to leave them for the 3 weeks with no nutes yet.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

None of this is hard fast rules, but for you not having any knowledge it will work best. You will learn how to read your plants and adjust accordingly. 

Usually seeds contain about enough nutrients to keep the plant healthy and happy for 2 -3 weeks so you should be fine but maybe not ultimate which is why I asked about how the plants look. Others here are much more knowledgeable on this system, I only started using it recently but have been growing for a long time so I can read what the plant is telling me for the most part. You will get to that point in time, after you have a few harvests under your belt you will be able to tell by looking at them that they need something. 

I think you should post this on the superstoner1 thread I posted a link to above and ask there as well. The folks on herre are great and will help with anything you ask, you just need to be patient as some aren't at this site that often.

Welcome and happy growing!


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you, and I appreciate all the help and info.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 22, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> I don't know, this is my first time doing this, so I can't tell if they need it, was going to do the cloner thing for 3 weeks , then the veg for the 3 weeks and flower 9-10 weeks. I won't have my nutes till Friday or Saturday and I honestly thought you were supposed to leave them for the 3 weeks with no nutes yet.


You keep the plants in the cloner until they pop roots and then you move them to the veg unit. They need nutes as soon as they pop roots. No roots, no nutes. Easy to remember.

But you started from seed... That means you need to start feeding them nutes right away. I start my seed in small bark based rooting plugs. When the tap root comes out the bottom I break open the plug and remove the seedling. 

Think about a seedling in soil. How soon is it exposed to nutrients? Right away! As soon as the roots touch soil they start the uptake of water and nutes. So you have to treat Hydro/Aero the same way. The sooner you can start feeding nutes the better. How much? Start slow at around 250-500PPM. It's always easy to add more. Watch the leaves. If they are light green add more nutrients. If they are dark green and curling under then you have the nutes to hot. Drain some water and add plain water to bring the PPM down.

Here is an old video on how to start seeds.
http://youtu.be/4ftm1RWGlUQ

Here is a video on how to take cuttings.
http://youtu.be/ksTYss7Pt6Q

I've talked a lot about learning to read your plants. Every strain and mix is different. Every brand of nutrients are different. The thing is, all of them work. You just have to find the right balance of what works best for each strain. It doesn't have to be as complex as some people make it out to be. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 22, 2013)

hey Stink, Im thinking of switching my 4 original stinkbud system with 1k over each, harvesting about every 16-20 days, to 8 stinkbud jr systems harvesting every week, would a 400w over each one do it justice? I just want a HUGE amount of different flavors  I just got about 50 different genetics by a twist of fate and figured.....BUFFET TIME! any input or advice is welcome  I don't need to change anything, just personal preference and to shake things up a bit, it would use less electricity and cut the trimming down to a smaller weekly thing rather than a huge biweekly thing. thanks in advance!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2013)

birdmananyweather said:


> hey Stink, Im thinking of switching my 4 original stinkbud system with 1k over each, harvesting about every 16-20 days, to 8 stinkbud jr systems harvesting every week, would a 400w over each one do it justice? I just want a HUGE amount of different flavors  I just got about 50 different genetics by a twist of fate and figured.....BUFFET TIME! any input or advice is welcome  I don't need to change anything, just personal preference and to shake things up a bit, it would use less electricity and cut the trimming down to a smaller weekly thing rather than a huge biweekly thing. thanks in advance!


It sounds like you're doing great! I'm proud of you!!! I get emails everyday from successful growers like yourself and I'm more proud of what you do than my own grow. It's like you're all my kids in the school play and I'm the beaming father. haha

I think a 600W is the smallest I'd run. I knew a guy that was harvesting a 3 pounds from 3-600W lights and it worked great.

Good luck to you bro and don't forget to spread the love!
SB


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad you're back and living healthy, SB. I was a little worried about you.


----------



## Amysd (Feb 24, 2013)

No reason why this wouldnt work!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you say so........


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys can you help me out please, I have my plants in veg container, I'm using a 400w mh light that's 2ft above plants, I got the nutes and applied to container. And I started the nutes Friday. My ppm is 810 my ph is 6.5 I ordered ph up/down but it won't be here until Friday. My problem is I'm getting yellowing leaves and spots. Also the leaves are curling upwards like a canoe. Is it too much heat from light? and can you tell me what I could use right now to bring ph down to 5.6-5.8? And is that the problem high ph? Thanks guys appreciate it. Also my temps inside tent are 80-85 humidity 35% res temps 68-72


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 26, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Guys can you help me out please, I have my plants in veg container, I'm using a 400w mh light that's 2ft above plants, I got the nutes and applied to container. And I started the nutes Friday. My ppm is 810 my ph is 6.5 I ordered ph up/down but it won't be here until Friday. My problem is I'm getting yellowing leaves and spots. Also the leaves are curling upwards like a canoe. Is it too much heat from light? and can you tell me what I could use right now to bring ph down to 5.6-5.8? And is that the problem high ph? Thanks guys appreciate it. Also my temps inside tent are 80-85 humidity 35% res temps 68-72


When the leaves curl up like that it usually means that the temps are too hot but 80-85 should be fine. Is the light sealed and vented? You may need to raise the light if not. 

Dead spots usually mean lack of Cal/Mag. That could be caused by your PH being off but I doubt it. I've heard lemon juice works to lower the PH (1tsp per gallon of water) but I haven't actually tried it. I just use PH up or down that I buy at the hydro store.

You also may want to lower your PPM a bit and see if that helps. Remember, dead or damaged leaves never come back. Always look at the new growth to judge results.

Good luck bro!


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you SB, no my light is not vented so I leave the tent open in daylight with ceiling fan on and a fan inside tent pointed up at the light. Do I lower my ppm by adding more plain water? I have lights set at 18/6 I will try the lemon juice tonight. P.s I'm a sis :- )


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 26, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Thank you SB, no my light is not vented so I leave the tent open in daylight with ceiling fan on and a fan inside tent pointed up at the light. Do I lower my ppm by adding more plain water? I have lights set at 18/6 I will try the lemon juice tonight. P.s I'm a sis :- )


Yes adding water will bring down your PPM, I never tried the lemon juice.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 28, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Thank you SB, no my light is not vented so I leave the tent open in daylight with ceiling fan on and a fan inside tent pointed up at the light. Do I lower my ppm by adding more plain water? I have lights set at 18/6 I will try the lemon juice tonight. P.s I'm a sis :- )


Yea, just add more water. You may need to drain some to make room for the new water. That's why I always recommend starting low and going up from there. It's easier to add nutes then take them out!

Good luck Sis! haha
StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 28, 2013)

Not much excitement at this point. Just vegging away. Girls are looking stellar! Genetics are going to be the bomb!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2013)

Man those bitches have gotten huge since the last update! Seems the soil agrees with you man, I love the deep even color they've got. How long you gonna veg them out? I wish I could come work with you and learn hands on from your years man. The internet is great but I've always wished I had a lifer to teach me from his experience.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 28, 2013)

Is this mold on my roots? It looks like white hair and its the only plant that has it. It's a stacked kush. Sorry that's the best pic I could get w/phone.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is another pic of stacked kush with white hair or mold. Please help : -(


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Its nice roots momma.


----------



## smexiweed (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Stinkbud and other Stinkbuddies,

I am new to growing and have been reading non-stop about the different ways to grow. I like the idea of your aeroponics. I know your concept is based on misting the roots of the plants with water, but do the roots themselves stay in the water at the bottom as well? 

I read about another company called supercloset. and they have something called superponics which apparently combines bubble and aeroponics along with deep water culture. I am assuming that if I ordered the kit, would I be able to grow the same steps are yours? It also includes top feeds which yours does not incorporate. I am assuming maybe the top feeders are about the same idea as your misting? However since the top feeders are there, then that means I can not use the cuttings? 

If not, I was thinking of using that box, and just build my own custom sizes of the same designs as yours. Would the measurements 11"wx18"lx12"h be a good box to have as a cloner? 

I do not intend to grow a lot either. Maybe 3-4 plants at a time.

Thanks for your time!

Cheers!


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you Ss1, I was so worried. Hope I'm not a pain. Thanks again


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 4, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> View attachment 2546569Here is another pic of stacked kush with white hair or mold. Please help : -(


I see nothing but a whole shit load of healthy roots bro! Those little hairs are part of the root system. Your doing great bro!

I also have a Stacked Kush growing right now. It's looking great so I'm excited to see how it turns out.

Later bro,
SB


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 4, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I see nothing but a whole shit load of healthy roots bro! Those little hairs are part of the root system. Your doing great bro!
> 
> I also have a Stacked Kush growing right now. It's looking great so I'm excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


nice vids on the tube


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2013)

Plants are in the flower room now. Should start seeing some hairs soon...


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally made it to the end! Thank you SB, SS1, LionsRoar, DirtHawker and all the other members that have posted helpful replies on this thread. I started reading at the end of January and have learned so very much from starting from the beginning of this thread. If you read the whole thing, almost every possible question was asked and answered by a variety of helpful members over the years. We grew in soil for many years and this is our first grow using a combination SB/SS1 system. Today is week 7 of the flowering stage and I'm am so happy my husband built this system. I am experiencing 100% success rate with clones (some have taken 30 days or more but every one has eventually popped roots) and the veg unit looks great. I am sorry that I didn't find this thread back in 2008 but I sure am glad that I know about it now.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

come over to SS' 3 cycles thread... and so it goes


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

stink, where are you at. we still love you man


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 18, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> stink, where are you at. we still love you man


Probably over at his website's forum OG, or out dancing, salsa as I recall... Hey OG, what size rails did you decide worked best for your setup? I have been thinking about building up a smaller, fatter system with 3 inch pots and 5 inch rails with half as many holes. I am looking for larger plants, but less of them. Debating a modified DWC system or a different scale rail system.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 19, 2013)

Girls are going off!


----------



## birdmananyweather (Mar 20, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Girls are going off!
> View attachment 2577786View attachment 2577787


Are you using a drip system or are you watering by hand? Lookin' good papa stink!


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 21, 2013)

brooooo i have been following this journal forever now, and if i remember right, (super baked), i think i originally started reading this on 420mag. I'm getting ready to start my grow soon so i wanted to thank you for sharing your knowledge, cuz it's helped me out a f load so far. I'm a first time grower and I'm going to be growing with a slightly modified version of your system. so thanks once again bro, your knowledge is invaluable.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Mar 27, 2013)

Stinkbud, do you still use the same nutes and strength for flowering? The recipe on pg 75 2000ppm and 5.8 ph or have you changed it and if so can you please repost it if its not the original one. Thanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very few, if any, still follow that recipe, its way to hot. I tinkered with it and came up with a great recipe that you can find in my thread. I, along with quite a few others, have had very good success with it.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 27, 2013)

For 18 gallon containers I am using this, which gives a much lighter load, then add Pro Grow or Bloom to it as needed, like if the leaves get to be light green. Add CalMag if you get spots from a deficiency of that. I stole this from SS1 and then took liberties with it. This is a paste from the word doc I posted on the wall of my grow room. Better to start with something like this and then adjust by watching your plants. Starting veg with 400-700 ppm and adjusting up to 900 if they will tolerate it works for me. I start bloom around 700 and go up to 900 or so if the plants can take it without burning. Keeping your pH in range is a big deal, I picked up a second meter because they wear out and having a screwy reading can really mess you up. Have fun. BTW, I am still a noob and about to start my 4th grow, but each run has improved and has had an improved yield so the advice I got from these folks has worked great.

*Veg:*

*
100 ml pure pro grow
45 ml karma
40 ml cal mag
premix and add first

Add:
30 ml silica blast
60 ml of aquashield
small scoop Pondzyme mycorrhizae

pH 5.8*

*Change every 2-3 weeks**

**Before moving to flower drain res and add fresh water with 80 ml clearex and run for 24 hrs.**


*










*Flower:*

*week 1 and 2:
**
80ml pro grow
80ml pro bloom
50ml karma
40ml cal mag 
50ml sweet

Add:*

*30ml silica blast*
*60 ml aquashield*
*small scoop Pondzyme mycorrhizae

pH 5.8**

**Drain res and add fresh water with 80 ml clearex and run for 24 hrs before new nutes.

**
**weeks 3-5:*
*
**160ml pro bloom
65ml karma
40ml calmag
65ml sweet

Add:*

*60ml silica blast*
*60ml aquashield*
*small scoop Pondzyme mycorrhizae*
*
**Beginning of week 4 add 30 ml of hydroplex *
*Beginning of week 5 add 30 ml of hydroplex*
*
**week 6-harvest**:*

*Drain res and add fresh water with 80 ml clearex and run for 24 hrs before new nutes.

160 ml pro bloom
65 ml karma
65 ml sweet
40 ml calmag

Add:*

*65 ml silica blast*
*65 ml aquashield*
*100ml hydroplex*




*Final Flush:*

*When trichs start to cloud, drain and flush with 100 ml Clearex 3-4 days, then clear water until finish.*
*


*


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Stinkbud, do you still use the same nutes and strength for flowering? The recipe on pg 75 2000ppm and 5.8 ph or have you changed it and if so can you please repost it if its not the original one. Thanks


Your PPM is really strain dependent. I was reassured of this on my current batch. I have 20+ different strains going right now. I feed them all exactly the same nutes at the same strength. Some are showing signs of over-feeding, some are looking under-fed, most of them look perfect. I once had a strain called Snowbud that could handle almost 3000PPM! I've also had strains that show signs of over-feeding at 1200PPM. So which number is right? They both are...

Why is this so? Think about it for a second. Some plants ancestors originated in the rocky regions of Afghanistan (Kush region), where there are not much nutrients in the soil and overall it's pretty dry. Then there are Sativas that come from the tropical jungles of South America, Mexico and Thailand that have a lot of nutrients close to the surface and a wet humid climate. All these strains have adapted to their specific climate. I'm sure you all know about the whole Darwin thing...

So what should you set your PPM at? Start at 800PPM and go up from there. Or start at 2000 and go down from there. Either way you'll end up at the same place. 

What do you look for? If the plants are light yellow then you need to up your PPM. If the plants are super dark green and the leaves are curling under then you need to drop the PPM.

Here is a old video of my room running 3000W of light and CO2. I was running 1750-1800 PPM and harvesting 20-27oz. every three weeks. If I had just ran Snowbud I could have run 2500PPM+ and harvested 2+lbs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDT9Hoqno14 

Notice the batch on the left are in the final stages of flush and ready to harvest. The center rack are the newest plants. Look at them and decide for yourself if they look healthy or not. The rack on the right is about 6 weeks into flower. Again look and decide if they look good or not. This is my classic receipt with nothing special added. 

KISS - Keep It Simple Stoner!
Good luck buddy!


----------



## El Tiberon (Mar 28, 2013)

Cannabis is indigenous to Asia only.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gtf outa here.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2013)

lol really the best response possible SS! Some people.......:face palm:


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm stoked!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful looking plants man. Looks like even with some years off of soil it all came right back to ya, lol! I think I'm gonna be rigging up some of my girls in soil just to flower them around my hydro tray. What kind of soil mix are you running on them?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Beautiful looking plants man. Looks like even with some years off of soil it all came right back to ya, lol! I think I'm gonna be rigging up some of my girls in soil just to flower them around my hydro tray. What kind of soil mix are you running on them?


I'm glad to hear you're interested in soil bro! You know I've never said a bad word about the different types of growing. They all have their pros and cons. If you don't have much space hydro is the way to go. Same thing if you live in an apartment building. You can walk around with a box that has nutrients inside and no one will notice but you can't walk around with a hundred pounds of soil! If you have a small walk-in closet then the StinkBud Aero/NFT system is best.

I started this batch with Fox Farm Ocean Forest mix and then put them in Subcool's Super Soil mix with a little more perlite added.
Soil recipe:

IngredientsBrand/Weight/sizepriceTotal price per batch8- Large bags of High quality Organic potting soil with a coco and MycorrhizaeHappy Frog soil2 cubic feet16.95 (x135.601- 25-50 pounds of Organic Worm castings4-Corners Earthworm Castings1lb9.959.955 lb. Steamed Bone mealHappy Frog Steamed Bone Meal4lb7.697.695 lb. Bloom bat GuanoHappy Frog Bat Quano4lb32.8532.855 lb. Blood mealDr. Earth Blood Meal2lb6.2212.443 lb. Rock PhosphateDr. Earth Soft Rock Phosphate3lb5.975.97¾ cup Epson saltsDr. Teal&#8217;s Epsom Salt3lb4.890.10½ to 1 Cup cup Sweet Lime ( Dolimite)Growmore Dolomite Lime4lb4.710.50½ Cup Azomite Trace ElementsAzomite Micronized2lb8.790.502- TBS Powdered Humic AcidTeraVita Humic Acids SP-851lb8.790.252 cubic feet of Perliteperlite6 cubic feet36.9512.32Total startup priceTotal price per batch261.72218.17

All credit go to the Master Grower  SubCool! I just added the brand names and prices...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice, how long did you let his mix "cook"? 

Ya man I started in soil and still keep my moms in soil just for simplicity. I've loved hydro and have been planning a room with your setup for awhile now. Just waiting to change systems till I move and change rooms.


----------



## El Tiberon (Mar 30, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Gtf outa here.


Are you saying I am wrong? SB said "*Then there are Sativas that come from the tropical jungles of South America, Mexico and Thailand that have a lot of nutrients close to the surface and a wet humid climate".*

I said that cannabis is only indigenous to Asia. Those who believe otherwise are not correct.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2013)

So columbian sativas didn't come from columbia, and mexicans didn't come from mexico? Do you have some sources for the mystical knowledge that no one in this community has ever heard before?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 30, 2013)

El Tiberon said:


> Are you saying I am wrong? SB said "*Then there are Sativas that come from the tropical jungles of South America, Mexico and Thailand that have a lot of nutrients close to the surface and a wet humid climate".*
> 
> I said that cannabis is only indigenous to Asia. Those who believe otherwise are not correct.


Actually what i was saying is dont come into a 1010 page thread,as a noob, and try to start correcting anyone.


----------



## dmoose (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally remember my RIU password after all this time and I See you Journaling again! WooHoo! I am not sure how far back into the thread I want to venture? Re-winding just a couple pages and I see people not Appreciating the Wonderful Gift of YOU!

Sorry to hear about All the troubles you have suffered, but VERY Excited to hear about your New Attitude! You have ALWAYS inspired ME!

Hope you dont mind if I become a regular here, I was always 2 steps behind you? Hehehe This is gonna be FUN!

Peace


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2013)

dmoose said:


> I finally remember my RIU password after all this time and I See you Journaling again! WooHoo! I am not sure how far back into the thread I want to venture? Re-winding just a couple pages and I see people not Appreciating the Wonderful Gift of YOU!
> 
> Sorry to hear about All the troubles you have suffered, but VERY Excited to hear about your New Attitude! You have ALWAYS inspired ME!
> 
> ...


That's so nice of you to say bro! It's people like you that brought me back.

Many of you think of me as a teacher but I look at myself more as a never-ending student. I may show you what I'm doing at a certain time but if you notice, I'm always trying new (and old) things. The one rule that I always follow is KISS - Keep It Simple Stoner.

That's why it's important to have an open mind. Don't get set in your ways and be unwilling to change. Set yourself some realistic goals and then go for it.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Apr 2, 2013)

Hate to be that guy in a great thread but im fairly sure the Spanish brought cannabis to the Americas and that it was not indigenous.


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 2, 2013)

If we are to believe Wikipedia, Cannabis is from Central Asia. 
It must be noted that the ancestor from any species comes from a single point source; ie a particular place. 
If I say Tulipa, you think Netherland, not Central Asian Mountains, where it originates from. Apples too. Cool, no?

EDIT: 

"Actually what i was saying is dont come into a 1010 page thread,as a noob, and try to start correcting anyone."

So, should he wait until he has a whole bunch of rep until he sets the truth straight? Or should he just let a myth be propelled because he doesn't have the clout to? Long live truth!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wrong place, wrong thread guys. Open your own thread to discuss it. Just dont do it here.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Apr 2, 2013)

the chronja actually originated from earth (unless....aLiEnS!!....) 

duh.....  I'm baked and don't need no wikipedia to know that.


Spread that love my friends!


----------



## El Tiberon (Apr 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Actually what i was saying is dont come into a 1010 page thread,as a noob, and try to start correcting anyone.


It is pretty funny to hear some unknown call El Tib a noob. You should get out more tough guy. Come visit me in Mexico or Colombia when you grow the nuts to travel.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

El Tiberon said:


> It is pretty funny to hear some unknown call El Tib a noob. You should get out more tough guy. Come visit me in Mexico or Colombia when you grow the nuts to travel.


I believe he was calling you a noob because you are new to this site, and have very few posts. By definition you are a noob to this site.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I'm stoked!
> View attachment 2591570View attachment 2591571View attachment 2591572


Nice setup Stink. Plants are looking good!! KISS works great for you!!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2013)

El Tiberon said:


> Come visit me in Mexico or Colombia when you grow the nuts to travel.


You know I wish I could come visit you bro! I love to Salsa! You can take me out and hook me up with some Latin ladies! I've been to Venezuela and it was beautiful! All the women were so hot!

It was pretty fucking scary though. We had to have body guards and drivers to take us around. We weren't allowed to go walk around by ourselves in case of kidnapping. haha 

One of my best friends moved to Brazil a few years ago. He went there on vacation and fell in love! He says it's some of the best kiteboarding on Earth. 

A lot of my kiteboarding buddies head to La Ventana, Mexico every Winter. I prefer to stay right the fuck here and snowboard...

I grew up around metal flake low-riders and chicks with big hair! Fuck ya StinkBud loves that Latin shit.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> If we are to believe Wikipedia, Cannabis is from Central Asia.
> It must be noted that the ancestor from any species comes from a single point source; ie a particular place.
> If I say Tulipa, you think Netherland, not Central Asian Mountains, where it originates from. Apples too. Cool, no?


They've found cannabis seeds buried with a 2,800 year old mummy of a shaman in China:
http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2011/04/worth_repeating_cannabis_found_in_ancient_shamans.php


----------



## MedScientist (Apr 3, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> That's so nice of you to say bro! It's people like you that brought me back.
> 
> Many of you think of me as a teacher but I look at myself more as a never-ending student. I may show you what I'm doing at a certain time but if you notice, I'm always trying new (and old) things. The one rule that I always follow is KISS - Keep It Simple Stoner.
> 
> That's why it's important to have an open mind. Don't get set in your ways and be unwilling to change. Set yourself some realistic goals and then go for it.


Please Pardon the Name Change!

This thread was started about the same time Michigan became a Legal Medical Marijuana State. Luckily, I found your Cloner, Veg, and Flower Builds before I bought a System. I never put sprayers in Fence Posts, but I have DIY'ed Many Systems!

But what I LOVE MOST about YOU, is your "Pay it Forward" attitude.

AnyWho, you were talking about switching nutes. You should check out Jack's Professional Hydroponics + CalcNitrate at jrpeters.com. I purchased 25 lb bags of each over 3 years ago, gave away half, and still have over a years worth left for under $100 delivered. They stay Crystal Clear, ph stable, and I have seen people grow consistantly over 1 lb plants with 4 to 5 weeks veg, using the same Formula from begining to end. I am currently playing around with Half the CalcNitrate, but adding Bloom Boosters during 12/12 with AWESOME results.

Peace and LOVE to ALL!


----------



## BunnyK (Apr 9, 2013)

Old thread but lasts forever.Anw,I would love it n be very apriciated if Master Stinkbud could do a resume on "what needs to grow" likes you.So srr to bother ya this way,Im a ganja lover n is living in a "developing country" ! So things need to grow sometimes not the same to you guys,I almost modify whole things to grow n workin whole day just to afford better conditions.Hope you will spendin a little time to help me get a better life through growin n selling,thanks you n have a happy day


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2013)

BunnyK said:


> .Hope you will spendin a little time to help me get a better life through growin n selling,thanks you n have a happy day


Where do you live? You might have perfect conditions for old-school outdoor bud. You can grow super cheap and 100% organic by making your own compost. Add the compost to your soil and every year it gets better and better. If you put worms in the compost they will break it down and create worm castings. Many of the top soil companies use worm castings in their mix.

One of the best things about compost is it's alive. Millions of different types of bacteria live in the soil and a many of them are beneficial to the plants. They break down the nutrients into a form that the plants (roots) can absorb. You don't need to add any "bennies" when you use compost.

The most important thing to your success is genetics. You need to get some good seeds to start from. If you have access to some killer clones that's great but you may end up bringing all kinds of pests into your grow. Seeds are a great way to "clean".

Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 12, 2013)

OG Kush is the hardest shit in the world to grow. It just wants to die. I think it has some kind of death wish or something. Maybe it's just depressed because it knows it will die anyway, what's the point of living? So OG Kush is kind of like the Goths of the plant world...


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 12, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> OG Kush is the hardest shit in the world to grow. It just wants to die. I think it has some kind of death wish or something. Maybe it's just depressed because it knows it will die anyway, what's the point of living? So OG Kush is kind of like the Goths of the plant world...


Wow, didn't know that! Was on my list of must do's at some point. Nice analogy nonetheless...LOL. What are your favorite strains these days, Stink?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 12, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> OG Kush is the hardest shit in the world to grow. It just wants to die. I think it has some kind of death wish or something. Maybe it's just depressed because it knows it will die anyway, what's the point of living? So OG Kush is kind of like the Goths of the plant world...


I just harvested a bunch of different OG Kush's from a system built off of your designs, they seemed to love it. Now the Pinnapple chunk didn't like it at all. So your comment about the OG Kush makes me happy.

Here is a few photo's of the Lemon OG and Purple OG both from Reserva Privada. I also had OG Kush, OG18, and they both turned out great as well just not as big and photographic as the Purple and Lemon but I will throw up a photo of the OG Kush as well.

OG Kush


Lemon OG


Purple OG

Lemon OG


Lemon OG

Purple OG

Purple OG

Purple OG main cola

Purple OG main cola


I can't wait to taste test them all!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 13, 2013)

What's up buddies! I finally have some decent flower pics to show you. Things are going better than expected!

You know how I'm always talking about how different strains need different amount of nutes right? I really can't believe how true that is. I have some plants that look perfect and some even look a little over fed. At the same time I have others strains that are starving. All of the Stink Pinky strains need twice as much nutrients as the other Kush and Wreck strains. 

I've been trying different ways to measure and test my nutes. Lately I've been mixing my nutes into a 5 gallon bucket of water and testing the PPM. I mix my nutes to the manufacture's recommended amounts and then adjust the dosage depending on how the plants look.

On feed days I water the plants about half as much as normal and then pour the nutes in last. I use a 12oz. cup to measure off the dosage depending on how the plant looks. If the plant is looking more yellow, I give it 2-3 cups, if the plant looks normal I give it just one cup. If the plant looks overfed I just stick with water.

Right now I'm still dialing in the strains and having a blast! Oh yea, I have a couple of unique strains that originated in NorCal. The seeds came from a second generation farmer who got them from his dad. His dad has been growing in the Green Triangle since the 60's. You can easily tell the strain apart from all the neon pink hairs. It has an amazing fruity taste and smell and an intense head high. It looks more like a Sativa but finishes early like an Indica. It doesn't stretch and it's also a huge producer. Now I have to take clones off of a flowering plant!

So it won't be long till harvest now!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

Man those are absolutely gorgeous man, that Pink is insane!


----------



## thedumbguy (Apr 14, 2013)

i Bow down


----------



## BunnyK (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks bro,have a gud day.
I completed my reading on.Im Vietnamese and live in a Sunshine town.The temperature always &#7843;round 23-35 Celcius Deg a day and gonna turn into "raining season"(from end of April to the days before Chrismast,it means you have to face w the water from the god all times,maybe you are sleeping at night and you can open the balcony doors to see when hearin the sounds from water-dropped.) and many things to say(pests,over-water,wet climate and maybe some days really up set mood cause of no sunshine)
I'm a smoker,also a dealer.My customers were always askin for "Canadian Marijuana"(a slang being for high quality buds,not high quality reggie or Thai) n that is a reason why I paid for 2 Wwbb and 1 Supercheese.I finished a harvest on "REGGIE" so have a little knowledge abt growing(i mean a very very little n need your help ^^)
My studies were abt lighting,methods of growing,ventilation and strain informations.Damn terrible here is Im the only growin-boy over there.My friend told me WW is a strain could re-produce so I think WWBB can do it too,if it wrong just forgive my bad.Maybe my set up for growing area gonna be a different or maybe very strange.I would prefer TDS-water solution to soil mix because the Veg n Flower room will be put next by my bed.(cleaner,better)
I will use depron foam to make the sides of room,inside will cover by refecting materials I could find out for the best,a 250W of Hps,many of 26w CFLs around for both two rooms.
So,follow my words above that im gonna show u my plan to get what u think ! I got two WWBB so I will rape one of them into water,under a T-5 for 7 first days,then HPS n a 26W CFL till the day I can get 11 clones from her.Too far away from seed banks and growing guys,so I decide 2 clones for balcony to get seeds through and the other for checking how real my thought is,will it reproduce !?
ANW,TOOK MUCH OF YOUR ATTENTIONS,C&#7842;M &#416;N B&#7840;N(thanks you by Vietnamese)Peace n High


----------



## BunnyK (Apr 16, 2013)

Im doing a "notes book" about all right things for growin (you know,this is money n can't be wasted anyway).Hope to see and get help from the experts.About beginning of June is good time for my routine,I will change my life and maybe a gud medicine for patients I known.Just based on the sharing from you guys,so I also want to share a story to be share !

Im a speed-boy who keen on driving so fast on two wheels,i used Crystal Meth,Ketamine(Special K,Power Powder..etc.) and smoke ganja as a smokey machine(sometimes or some day never eat breakfast before smokin,after smoke or take drug).Im 22,I know too young right here but too much troubles I was in ! My family was deep in troubles when I was 14 and I met my problems from here.I smoked cigarette,drank wine,street racing,everything for a wild n freedom(one time of ectasy,just only one).For the last 5 years ago,I met a boy from Cali who finished his high school edu and back the hometown to help his family.This is the first time of my life that I smoked "herb".I went through many parties,drugs to become a dealer after high school,I sold out Meth,Cocaine.But the past by 2 years ago till now,I stopped for Meth n Ketamine (crackin n selling).Only reggie,it is very low income because I don't want to kill people indirectly for "very much money reason" just cause of SMOKING MARIJUANA ( it fixed my black mind,for sure !).Mari keeps me away from bad thoughts(maybe my bad  ! ),my girl accepted Mari-smoke replaced for Ice-smoke.And finally,could harvest a pound every month will help me out of those "black days" and upgrade to a good life.I don't have enough money and conditions for university,I really love my girl,my family.Hope you guys spendin some minutes on to read and enjoy a real story,help me out of this,i will get enough money to make a big chance-big change ! 

THANKS FOR READING AND WELCOME TO VIETNAM !


----------



## MediMary (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't been around much the last couple years, good to see everything is coming along well my friend  I like the changeup +rep


----------



## 420circuit (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried using Jack's to feed plants in a Stink Bud system? They make a hydro specific mixture and the cost is far below everything at the grow shops. There are a quite a few positive comments about Jack's on RIU, almost all relating to soil grows, just checking to see if anyone with this style system has run this particular nutrient system. I am planning to give it a shot and ordered 54 pounds of the stuff, planning to use it for the yard as well, but if this works out the amount will last years and save $hundreds$. If anyone can shed light on mixing/PPM and experiences it would be appreciated.

Jacks Pro 5-12-26 Hydroponic 25LB & 15-0-0 Calcium Nitrate 25LB
Jacks Classic 10-30-20 Blossom Booster 4LB

I plan to journal my experience with this stuff, will be using a duplicate set of plants, straight from the cloner and soon to start veg, under the same lights and be able to compare results with Botanicare system grow that is in progress now. Seems that 2 week intervals for res changes are working fine, will continue adding a little Pondzyme except for the last few weeks and a splash of Aquashield. Not sure about adding Sweet, maybe just a splash to make me feel like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 20, 2013)

BunnyK said:


> I stopped for Meth n Ketamine (crackin n selling).Only reggie!
> 
> THANKS FOR READING AND WELCOME TO VIETNAM !


I'm honored to have you my friend. It makes me happy to know that my love spans the entire globe. I especially welcome the people of Vietnam and hope your country and ours can put aside the past and think of our new great friendship. I don't want the same world my father lived in. Our generation is finally coming into power and it's time to stop the wars. How? Through love...

So glad you gave up meth, that shit is poison! You should think about growing outdoors bro. Start you plants inside on 20-24 hours of light then just take them outdoors to bud. Correct me if I'm wrong but you guys always have 12hr days and nights. I was stationed in Guam for a couple of years and most of the growers there grew from Thai stick seeds.

Right now my favorite plant is the Tahoe OG. Out of all the killer strains I have going right now it's the biggest and best. The buds are white/silver because there are so many crystals.


----------



## BunnyK (Apr 20, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I'm honored to have you my friend. It makes me happy to know that my love spans the entire globe. I especially welcome the people of Vietnam and hope your country and ours can put aside the past and think of our new great friendship. I don't want the same world my father lived in. Our generation is finally coming into power and it's time to stop the wars. How? Through love...
> 
> So glad you gave up meth, that shit is poison! You should think about growing outdoors bro. Start you plants inside on 20-24 hours of light then just take them outdoors to bud. Correct me if I'm wrong but you guys always have 12hr days and nights. I was stationed in Guam for a couple of years and most of the growers there grew from Thai stick seeds.


Thanks for your reply,we are all human being and we were in the wars just because of the benefits from the sides(i don't mean the people,i meant the gorverments) and the all things finished already.Lookin for a life of love,maybe you can't see what I saw on the victims of war.So terrible and "damn terrible" moments through pictures and places if you get a chance to by there.Mother cried for her kids,people cried because of blood and shooting sounds everywhere..all through pictures...I DON'T MENTION or JUDGING THE US-VN WAR,GET HIGH AND BE PEACE TILL FINISHED NORMALLY WORDS.I JUST WANT TO SHARE THAT WE SHOULD KEEP THE WORLD WITHOUT WARS N VIOLENT.

So,I will let yu know about my ability.I've been reading many threads,topics.Then I catched up ur thread,I have to undrstand that "perpetual grow"(known strains for exactly finished time,I have 2 bbww and one super cheese) is grow a seed to take the clones then making a "growing clones to take clones for harvesting by weeks" routine (Im just showed what I got,so srry if it was wrong).

I was thinking about growin outdoor to get seeds and see how big it will gonna be,my balcony is a good container for trees and high plants(4 2.5meters plants in height) too .Just being so nervous and so confused of 2 things and one is fixed yet.The first problem is the birds always break the plants down(I bought some net to make covering the balcony area for growing,they can't get in anymore) and the second is my strain(wwbb) is a photoperiod(many sites showed that) but I also think about my father knowledges that natural controls things,so let them in balcony ? Or growin in a homemade depron foam grow room(easily heat issues control) ? (I could do it likes a pro grow room for funtions that growng needs,ventilation for air,CO2 for plants,light for buds...etc.)

I searched many of many and many info-s of how to grow indoor,how to set up a grow room or anything just related to.Maybe I was a fool chick to go around and read the things have known before.But everytime I do that,i got smt new and not a little bit of reading time too,watever,lol.Most of people said that should not bring a photeriod to soil outside and the others still believing sunshine of balcony still do the shit...! I need the advices from guys,I also try to understand how NFT works too.So glad to see the rep from you guys and "big bro" stinkbud,peace-smoke and be nice !


----------



## Esgee (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey there Stink,

Bought your book, still a little unsure how many plants and how big to grow them if I've got a 1000 watt hps for flower and 4'x5' (up to 5'x'5) to flower in. What do you suggest and how do I calculate how much and when I should yield?

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2013)

Esgee said:


> Hey there Stink,
> 
> Bought your book, still a little unsure how many plants and how big to grow them if I've got a 1000 watt hps for flower and 4'x5' (up to 5'x'5) to flower in. What do you suggest and how do I calculate how much and when I should yield?
> 
> Thanks!


In your case I would just run one StinkBud Jr. II or 1 - StinkBud Single. In fact you could actually run two plants theStinkBud Aero/DWC and have a little more taste selection. Maybe one fruity plant and one Kush strain.

The StinkBud Aero/NFT system would be perfect though. You could run between 6-10 plants depending on how long you wanted to veg them. You could start from seeds in rapid rooter type plugs and then go directly into the rail system. Let it veg for 3-4 weeks and BAM you're a fucking weed baron bitch! Good luck bro!!


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2013)

You Buddies! Can you believe it's May already! That means good times ahead.

Things are going great in the green room. We are gearing up for the second batch right now. But first I thought I'd show you what I think is going to be one of my new favorites. It's called Buddha Tahoe OG from Cali Connection Seeds. Check out the photo. The nugs are huge and the smell unreal! I tried a small sample and all I can say "Fucking A bro!" It has a sort of mango flavor instead of the usual Kush diesel, fuel taste. All the leaves are becoming covered in crystals! You know what... I'm gonna just shut the fuck up and tell you to go buy some seeds right the fuck now...

I'd also thought I'd introduce you to the next set of girls. These all came from cuttings using my cloner. I wish I would have taken 10 more of the Tahoe OG! Oh well, next time. I do have a lot of good stuff though. No Stinky Pinky strains in this batch, just clones from the good shit.

Speaking of the Stinky Pinky... I was having problems with this one SP plant. It was turning yellow so the first thing I thought is it needed more Nitrogen. So I tried adding more nutes and the problem just got worse. I thought maybe I'm over watering so double checked the plant and let it completely dry out, still no change. At that point I started thinking PH issues from salt buildup and went for the full flush. I put it in the sink and let the water run over it for 20 minutes. Withing 2 days the plant started coming back. At 4 days it almost looked normal.

You know it's weird how one out of twenty plants just want to destroy themselves. They just can't be happy like the rest of the plants. They got to have the special treatment, little bitches... Oh, well, I get the last laugh!


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2013)

Man Stink every time I see your girls they look amazing! That Budda Tahoe OG sounds fantastic, a few months ago I got like a half 1/8th of "Tahoe OG" and I don't know if it really was tahoe, but it sure was good!


----------



## k double (May 6, 2013)

Whats up _*Stink Bud*_?... & _*Stink Buddies*_?

I must say I have been going through this thread for weeks now, all 1k+ pages, and I am thoroughly impressed. 

After reading all the information not only on _*RIU*_, but all across the net... 

I've decided to become a _*Stink Bud*_ _(as of today)_....

So here are my plans...

I currently grow completely organic, and I have limited space so I will be implementing a micro version of the Stink Bud system. I haven't decided exactly on all the details but I am going to make each fence post (including support) completely independent and moveable because I would like to have an independent flush system so I can rotate each post perpetually. 

Now I grow in tents and I will be using a 4x4x6.5ft grow tent (as I said I have limited space) under a 600 HPS. For veg, I will be using a 250 MH for now, but eventually I will be using CFLs....
_*
Two Questions....*_

How much space is recommended between each net pot on the fence post?

Has anyone tried to implement some sort of drain to their Stink Bud system? I was think about putting in a 2 inch drain at the end of each post and use some 2 inch PVC to connect to the top of the res rather than have the running water at end.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 6, 2013)

You really want at least a square foot between plants. I came up with the gutter drain a couple years ago and refined it in my new systems using 1-1/2" pvc. Works great, no leaks.


----------



## Crash/420 (May 6, 2013)

I'm building a system now with 1" ebb & flow drains at the end of the rails.


----------



## k double (May 6, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> You really want at least a square foot between plants. I came up with the gutter drain a couple years ago and refined it in my new systems using 1-1/2" pvc. Works great, no leaks.


Ok so a square foot is ideal... I get that... Im thining about making my rails (fence posts) 42inchs long, Im sure I will need the space a the top of the res so I figured 5 - 6 pots per rail...

Thanks for the input and if you dont mind posting some pics of that drain system.




Crash/420 said:


> I'm building a system now with 1" ebb & flow drains at the end of the rails.


Sounds nice... I'd like to see some pics if you don't mind.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 6, 2013)

You can check my thread for pics. My 3 stages of flower.


----------



## bigmommaflu (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys, hope everyone is fine. Got a question, I'm on week 7 of flowering, when should I start flush?


----------



## Crash/420 (May 7, 2013)

k double said:


> Ok so a square foot is ideal... I get that... Im thining about making my rails (fence posts) 42inchs long, Im sure I will need the space a the top of the res so I figured 5 - 6 pots per rail...
> 
> Thanks for the input and if you dont mind posting some pics of that drain system.
> 
> ...





superstoner1 said:


> You can check my thread for pics. My 3 stages of flower.


mine is only half built at the moment, but there is a video i posted called 39 peppers in the thread SS posted above that I got the idea from.


----------



## 420circuit (May 7, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Has anyone tried using Jack's to feed plants in a Stink Bud system? They make a hydro specific mixture and the cost is far below everything at the grow shops. There are a quite a few positive comments about Jack's on RIU, almost all relating to soil grows, just checking to see if anyone with this style system has run this particular nutrient system. I am planning to give it a shot and ordered 54 pounds of the stuff, planning to use it for the yard as well, but if this works out the amount will last years and save $hundreds$. If anyone can shed light on mixing/PPM and experiences it would be appreciated.
> 
> Jacks Pro 5-12-26 Hydroponic 25LB & 15-0-0 Calcium Nitrate 25LB
> Jacks Classic 10-30-20 Blossom Booster 4LB
> ...


So far nobody seems to have any experience with the Jack's products in a rail system. Today I tried converting a rack that is in its last week or so (week 10 just started today) to Jack's and will see if it kills them or actually works. I added 3 TBSP of Blossom Booster to the 18 gal res, mostly filled with water and added 2 TSP of Cal Nit, some Sweet and Hydroplex and a trace of pH Down to 5.8. Hoping to learn something in about a week. If this stuff works it will reduce the cost of nutes by about 90%.


----------



## MedScientist (May 8, 2013)

420circuit said:


> So far nobody seems to have any experience with the Jack's products in a rail system. Today I tried converting a rack that is in its last week or so (week 10 just started today) to Jack's and will see if it kills them or actually works. I added 3 TBSP of Blossom Booster to the 18 gal res, mostly filled with water and added 2 TSP of Cal Nit, some Sweet and Hydroplex and a trace of pH Down to 5.8. Hoping to learn something in about a week. If this stuff works it will reduce the cost of nutes by about 90%.


I switched to Jack Hydro Pro and CalcNit about 3 years ago. I use it in all my Soilless (Coco, Turface, Perlite) and Hydro Systems (Aero, DWC, Top Feed) with AWESOME results!

I bought 25 lbs of each, gave away almost half, and still have over a Years worth left! All for under $100! WooHoo!

I mix 1 Tablespoons of Jacks Hydro Pro and CalcNit per five (5) Gallons of Tap Water which brings me to aprox 1100 ppm (0.7 Conv to EC) and 5.9 ph, I call this Full Strength in Veg through Flower.

In 12/12 I reduce the CalcNit to 1/2 dose and add 1/2 dose of Bloom Boosters from day One (1). Many run the same mix from begining to end with GREAT results Too. 

Knowing that this Combo has ALL the Macro and Micro nutes, ANY Deficiencies are Usually caused by improper ph. If you Balance ph and ppm within Range, your Plants will finish in PERFECT Health.

Good Luck! Peace


----------



## 420circuit (May 8, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> I switched to Jack Hydro Pro and CalcNit about 3 years ago. I use it in all my Soilless (Coco, Turface, Perlite) and Hydro Systems (Aero, DWC, Top Feed) with AWESOME results!
> 
> I bought 25 lbs of each, gave away almost half, and still have over a Years worth left! All for under $100! WooHoo!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Med! Are you replacing half of the Hydro Pro with Bloom Boost or simply adding to it?

I'll document a grow with Jack's in my aero/hydro rack and post it up if it works as well for me, maybe help some folks save money on their growing. Are you adding any Sweet during bloom or flushing before harvest?


----------



## MedScientist (May 8, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Thanks for the feedback Med! Are you replacing half of the Hydro Pro with Bloom Boost or simply adding to it?
> 
> I'll document a grow with Jack's in my aero/hydro rack and post it up if it works as well for me, maybe help some folks save money on their growing. Are you adding any Sweet during bloom or flushing before harvest?


I Believe the Micros are in the Jacks Hydro Pro, so I use the 1 Tablespoon per EVERY 5 gallons. Combined with 1 Tablespoon CalcNit in Veg, also combined with only 1/2 Tablespoon Calcnit + 1/2 dose Bloom Booster from day 1 of 12/12. I use Carbs (sweet, mollases) occasionaly, depending on the System, and Flora Kleen the last 4 to 7 days before Harvest. I Believe a Good Flushing agent is BEST with Jacks Nutes because My plants stay Beautifully Green till Harvest.

Jack's Hydro Pro + CalcNit is by far the BEST Nutes I have used. They are SOoo COMPLETE with everything you Need, any Deficiencies that show up are ph related.

I run a Modified Lucas Add-Back program. I also run small res's, so Every night or 2, I add H2O and/or Full Strength Nutes to get the Res back to Full Strength (1100ish ppm and ph 5.9ish). Doing it this way, I have QUIT doing Res Changes! My Systems are ADD ONLY!

But I do take apart and scrub down Everything each run.

I have converted several Members of another site to Jacks, and it works just as Well for them as it does Me, so You will be GOLDEN! You might as Well start Journaling it now, Cause....

IT WILL ROCK!

Good Luck! Peace


----------



## hehehemann (May 8, 2013)

The Jacks stuff sounds interesting to run. I left the botanicare stuff behind a long time ago as it was just a lot of money for nothing. I have been using Dyna-Bloom as my one stop complete fertilizer the last few years and its been great. I recently went to Aqua Flakes by House and Garden but once again it seemed to be a lot of money for nothing extra. I will get some of the Jacks stuff and give that a run next.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 9, 2013)

How can you complain about nute cost when botanicare cost me less than $1.20 per dried ounce of bud?


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

I'd say if you don't sell any of your weed you grow then simply put any price is an expense, why not be open to other products that easily could be the SAMETHING in a different bottle. I only got to use it for a few months but really liked a nutrient I used called ENVY http://www.envybrand.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=79 its a fantastic product that isn't marketed towards growing pot and inturn is much cheaper then many of the other products out there. I had great results with it, and some of the best tasting herb I've ever grown. I've been trying to get my local shop to order me some for forever cus I don't order supplies to my house.


----------



## hehehemann (May 9, 2013)

Price of nutrients per ounce is very subjective, an ounce where I live goes for $150 and thats not the cheap stuff. This system dosent give me a pound every 3 weeks because I dont run strains that yield much. 
I left botanicare pure blend pro to go with more chemical based nutes as I also wanted run sterile reservoirs so couldnt have mycos in there to digest the organics. It was making this switch one summer to a low cost chemical nute that I found the quality of buds no worse than the botanicare pure blend. I then experimented with different brands before I settled on the Dyna Bloom nutrients. It just so happened the cost of these were super cheap compared to what I was paying, plus I wasnt mixing so many different nutrients together making it all quick and easy.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 9, 2013)

How can the price of weed affect the price of nutes? It doesnt matter if you sell it or keep it the price is the same per ounce. And $150 is cheap for anythjng, by the way. I understand peoples preferences and likes i was just stating that in the long run the nutes arent that expensive and that $1.20 for the life of a plant that yields 3+ ounces is a damn good return.


----------



## birdmananyweather (May 9, 2013)

Some unfortunate herb smokers are paying up to 25$ a gram (just for flowers mind you)..... which makes what SS said ^^^^ way more relevant to the growers just trying to be self sufficient. Nutrient debate is just the same as the infamous lighting debate, whatever floats your boat and is available to you is the biggest key factor IMHO. What stink said waaay back when, If you're truly worried about price of nutes...then this system isn't quite right for you......yet! Upgrading your system overtime is part of the fun of growing, for me at least haha.

Did I mention that you guys are fuckin' awesome??? my bad if i forgot to remind ya'll


----------



## 420circuit (May 9, 2013)

My nute cabinet has easily $400 in jugs of mostly Botanicare and I have been replacing them as they run low, usually with the bigger ones because of their economy. I recently let the Liquid Karma run out and ran to my local hydro store to pay $64.50 for a gallon, which got my attention. If I can simplify the grow and save both labor and expense it makes sense to do it. I love the results that I have gotten so far, but am afflicted with the desire to improve on everything all the time, like most growers. If the Jack's does not produce results that are as good as Botanicare I will switch back. In fact, I am only going to test the Jack's in one system. I have not seen anything negative about this stuff, but I just might be the guy to post up a lost crop with it. One way to find out. Even if it was just 10% cheaper I'd still do the test because I am _that cheap_.


----------



## birdmananyweather (May 9, 2013)

the art of _frugality..._ is not a negative thing at all, and by no means "cheap" my friend. the phrase "you gotta do what you gotta do" can be interpreted in both ways. For these forum purposes though, if i hear someone getting equal results or better with something cheaper, of course it will get my attention, no matter if i was struggling for $$$ or not, its just common sense, for me at least


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

Is this 7' x 8' for flower and veg or flower only? I've got a thread up trying to decide what to do with a multi use 7' x 10' room.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/653122-voidlings-spare-room.html


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2013)

I believe that is the flower room, and at the beginning he was vegging in a spare bathroom if I remember correctly back to 08......Anyway a spare room would be a great place for this kind of set up for sure! I've been planning a room like Stinks for a few years now just gotta get my own house.


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

Ah. If that's the case then I can't fit the full system. Drats. I have 7' x 10' but need space to get in, move around, ect. I'm going to have to read through this stuff again.


----------



## 420circuit (May 11, 2013)

My grow space is a 5' x 8' flower room with a veg closet that has doors and a curtain. Installing the ducting that got the carbon filter and vents out was the hardest part and counting the amps used by the lights and making sure not to overload the electrical circuits took some work. Glad I took the carpet out and painted the walls with anti mold paint. This was originally designed as a bedroom, converted to a storeroom and I just added a simple stud wall with a door to cut the room in half and keep it discreet and secure. It can be converted back to simple storage in about a day, but I plan to keep it.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

My flower room is 6x10 with 3000w and NO space to move around.


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

Thanks. I was trying to figure out how one reaches the plants in the back of there's no room to get back to them


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2013)

I've always wondered that with all the collesum type grows, and the vert scrogs where you can't get in to the plants in the middle.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Thanks. I was trying to figure out how one reaches the plants in the back of there's no room to get back to them


Long arms and ninja acrobatic moves.


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

I better find a ninja matter to start my training, I'm rather clumsy.

Edit: ninja master


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

I have taken a couple of tumbles in there while stretching to the back and landing on those fence rails in the ribs hurts. But i found out how durable my systems are, if they can take 250# landing on them and still not leak thats good.


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

Definitely reassuring on durability


----------



## 420circuit (May 11, 2013)

SS, you musta switched from the PVC pipe frames, my stumbles and impossible reaches have popped pipes out of sockets more times than I can count. Good reason to not cement the pieces, that way you have a gentler landing as the rack crushes in slow motion as you fall...


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

I got that perfect picture in my head.lol. my system actually rests on the res and it is super strong.


----------



## Imaulle (May 13, 2013)

how can you do 1500 ppm? isn't that... really fucking high?


----------



## hehehemann (May 13, 2013)

Imaulle said:


> how can you do 1500 ppm? isn't that... really fucking high?


 That's very high for my crops too, I am mostly in the 600 to 800 range, anything more and I see signs of burn, all depends on the strains your growing though, some love high numbers.


----------



## 420circuit (May 13, 2013)

Same numbers here, altho I did feed NLs at about 1000 ppm for a few weeks and they tolerated it well. I think you can push them harder with lots of light and added CO2, there needs to be a balance in the plants and if any single part of the feed/light/water/air mix is too high the plant will suffer. Finding those limits is fun. Heat is a killer for these hydro systems, keeping the water temp down is really a challenge, I added thermal foil wrap to the tops of everything, set the totes directly on cool concrete floor and change the nutes more frequently.


----------



## hehehemann (May 13, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Heat is a killer for these hydro systems, keeping the water temp down is really a challenge, I added thermal foil wrap to the tops of everything, set the totes directly on cool concrete floor and change the nutes more frequently.


I had this issue but solved it not by cooling the reservoir but instead by using a sterile system with PoolShock. It has saved me a ton of grief and its easy to make and incredibly cheap. Just make a new batch every 6 days to keep it fresh. I also change out the reservoir every 10-14 days depending on how lazy I feel https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=219683 My reservoir stays at about 70F and all has been well using this technique for over a year now in cloner, veg and flower units.


----------



## Voidling (May 14, 2013)

Interesting. I've heard before that chlorine promotes root growth.

Has anyone gone the other way with it, using beneficial tea with organics?


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Teas, and beneficials in this kind of system would likely clog the sprayers and stuff up I would think?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Teas, and beneficials in this kind of system would likely clog the sprayers and stuff up I would think?


Not at all. All i use is bennies and never even worried about clogging sprayers and i dont have a filter on the pump.


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

very interesting, and mildly surprising


----------



## Voidling (May 14, 2013)

Good to know. I saw a link on spinners with a bigger orifice that I'd plan on using to help combat the possibility of clogging. Winter growing should be fine. Probably have to skip warmer months as I won't run an air conditioner out there.


----------



## 420circuit (May 14, 2013)

Aquashield looks like tinted water, can't clog a sprayer, and the Pondzyme hasn't cause any probs, so no concern for them. There's a song about this. "Bennies. Bennies and the Jets."


----------



## superstoner1 (May 14, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Good to know. I saw a link on spinners with a bigger orifice that I'd plan on using to help combat the possibility of clogging. Winter growing should be fine. Probably have to skip warmer months as I won't run an air conditioner out there.


Really not needed. I have tried 7 different sprayers in my systems and always go back to the standard red ones. I have seen so many posts over the years where people have fretted on and on about clogging sprayers, and the most worried were ones that hadnt even built the system yet. I have harvested over a thousand plants in this system and never have i had a clogged sprayer that i noticed or caused an issue.


----------



## Voidling (May 14, 2013)

Great to know SS

Yeah I have some aquashield on hand


----------



## StinkBud (May 16, 2013)

What up buddies!! Phase one of harvest has started. I harvested half the plants last night and hung them up to dry. I'm letting the other half of the plant go another week or two. 

I flushed the plants a couple of weeks ago so they are really starting to turn colors. The LA Confidential turned purple, the Tahoe OG turned red! 

How did I flush my soil plants? I ran the plants under the faucet for around 20 minutes until all the nutes flushed out. Then I stopped feeding them, just water.

Check out the Tahoe OG photos. The plant developed triple buds!!! Each node had three opposing nugs. It's hard to tell the size in the photos but the calyxes are the size of your little finger and the buds are the size of your fist, NO SHIT! If you're not growing Budda Tahoe OG then go buy some seeds right now. Trust me on this.

Another surprising strain was the Silver LA. I don't know how to describe the smell but for some reason it reminds me of when I used to build and fly model airplanes. I think it's either the fuel or the glue but I can't make up my mind.

This next batch is going to be even better. I didn't have enough money to do the mix right last time and I could only afford to fill the 5gal bags. This batch I'm using 10gal. pots. I mixed up my soil using Subcool's Super Soil recipe but added Kelp and Perlite to the mix.

Stay tuned for harvest stage 2. It should be in a couple of weeks max. I'll let you know the final weight when it's done.

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful Stink, so frosty, and the colors are amazing! That Bubba Tahoe is on my list for sure, I got some "tahoe og" a few months ago and it was killer if thats what it really was(I never trust what people say it is unless I know they grew it).


----------



## two2brains (May 17, 2013)

Are u allowed to post and try and trade equipment and stuff?


----------



## bigmommaflu (May 20, 2013)

Stink bud or ss1, I have a LA woman that was 9 weeks on Friday, the 17th, I chkd trichs and they are mostly cloudy, with very little amber. Should I go another week or take down now? Also I have Barney's farm LSD, which is humongous but I can't reach the back of the tent to chk trichs. All the plants in this rail are in the 9th week. Besides those 2, also have in the same rails a silver LA, stacked kush, sour kush, LA confidential . I'm flushing with plain water and I started the flush Wednesday the 15th. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 20, 2013)

Personally, i would leave it another 6-10 days.


----------



## StinkBud (May 20, 2013)

bigmommaflu said:


> Stink bud or ss1, I have a LA woman that was 9 weeks on Friday, the 17th, I chkd trichs and they are mostly cloudy, with very little amber. Should I go another week or take down now? Also I have Barney's farm LSD, which is humongous but I can't reach the back of the tent to chk trichs. All the plants in this rail are in the 9th week. Besides those 2, also have in the same rails a silver LA, stacked kush, sour kush, LA confidential . I'm flushing with plain water and I started the flush Wednesday the 15th. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Wait until the trichs are mostly amber. You might be ok of you started your flush right now. Be sure and wait for the plants to turn colors. You want most if not all of the green color gone from the plants when you harvest.
Good luck bro!


----------



## dawgfather (May 27, 2013)

Stink I am using a similar set up and was wondering if the trimmings have to be hanging in air or if I can put them in rock wool and mist 1 minute on 5 off?


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> Stink I am using a similar set up and was wondering if the trimmings have to be hanging in air or if I can put them in rock wool and mist 1 minute on 5 off?


You don't need rockwool with my cloner. Just leave the cuttings hanging in air. I cut the net portion of the net pot off and just leave the couple of inches. That way I can just pull the clones right out of the netpot without damaging the roots. (I grow soil)


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2013)

What up buddies! Still harvesting plants left and right. All my Stinky Pinky strains are finished, dried and trimmed. I pulled a couple of pounds from the first half of the plants. The second half of this harvest should be a lot more as all my good strains are still baking in the oven. 

I pulled five more plants yesterday. They should be ready to trim in about a week or so. It's looking like it will take 10-14 days for a good dry. I can start trimming in a week but I have to leave the buds out a little longer if I do.

*Notes:*


The L.A. Confidential seed was crap. Nothing but leafy shitty buds. I'm not sure what happened but I went ahead and ditched the clones. 
The Silver L.A. was a surprise! Super frosty and tasty. Smells like Castor oil or glue or something funky like that. I love it! 
The Purple Wreck is currently tied for 1st place with the Tahoe OG. How good are these strains? I took one cutting from all my other plants but I took 5 Purple Wreck and Tahoe OG cuttings. I also took a few more Silver LA's. 
Speaking of the Purple Wreck... it tastes just like grape Sweat Tarts, no shit! 
The Holy Grail Kush tasted exactly like the OG Kush SFV cutting. That same wonderful fuel taste that lingers on your tongue long after you exhale. Problem is it was the only plant that I couldn't get a clone going. It just sat there in the cloner and didn't do a fucking thing! I have so many other good strains that I'm really not bummed. In fact one of the traits I'm looking for in a strain is how easy it is to clone. If it's a hassle, it's gone. 
The Sour Diesel is looking good but I think it's going to take 12 weeks to finish! It's still going strong with solid white hairs everywhere. Plenty of new growth filling in. I imagine it's because the seed that I bought has a lot of Sativa in it. It smells just like old school skunk. It's some of the stinkiest bud I've ever smelled. I don't think I'm going to keep it going though. I like the early finishing strains best. If it's not done in 9 weeks it's gone. 
The L.A. Women is also looking like it needs more time. It's kind of leafy too. I think I'm going to ditch it. 
The OG Kush, OG #18, Stacked Kush, Candy Kush all look really good! 

Stay tuned for more updates. This next batch is going to be great! I'm using twice as much soil (10gal) with my modified Sub-Cool soil recipe. It was a lot of hard work but I know it will pay off in the long run. 

The buds I already harvested taste amazing! Super clean with no snap, crackle or pops! The ash is pure white. I love the taste of old school organically grown bud.


----------



## dawgfather (May 28, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> You don't need rockwool with my cloner. Just leave the cuttings hanging in air. I cut the net portion of the net pot off and just leave the couple of inches. That way I can just pull the clones right out of the netpot without damaging the roots. (I grow soil)


They have already been in the rockwool for 2 days. Should I remove it before the roots grow more?


----------



## StinkBud (May 30, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> They have already been in the rockwool for 2 days. Should I remove it before the roots grow more?


I would as long as it doesn't mess up the roots too bad. You may not be able to get rid of it if the roots are already growing through it.


----------



## oceangreen (May 31, 2013)

stink any alterations to your system recently?


----------



## StinkBud (May 31, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> stink any alterations to your system recently?


Kind of...I'm actually designing a PVC support system for soil or Coco. I want to be able to train the plants and keep them spread out and low. The thing is I want to be able to move the pot, plant and support all at one time.

So I'm coming up with a rig that somewhat resembles the SB Single support. The entire plant fits within the cage and everything can be moved together. I'll be trying some prototypes this round and seeing what works best. I'd like to use this same layout with a drip to waste Coco system too.

I'm setting up a StinkBud Single right now. I have the plants in the cloner ready to go. I just need to put it all together and get it running. I plan on doing a side by side test using the exact same strains. One will be in soil the other in the SB Single. It should be an interesting test.

Stay tuned bro, I have a lot of cool tests coming up. Now that I have everything setup I can start back to work. I always have a pencil and paper in front of me sketching out ideas and designs. The growing is actually just a small part of what I do. You should see the other things I design!


----------



## MedicalGardens (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a card been growing for ever, and so has like 3 of my grower friends never been busted by the feds. thats a JOKE!kiss-ass


----------



## 420circuit (Jun 1, 2013)

Let's change the law, it is time to end prohibition, join NORML or at least let your politicians know that it is time. They generally only hear from the control freaks who want to keep it illegal. We changed the law in CO by voting. The politicians here are almost all against this, but we did it by getting involved and outnumbering them.


----------



## dawgfather (Jun 1, 2013)

I was able to purchase a display cloner and paint it black for cheap. I returned all my lowes items and actually got the cloner for less. Pretty excited. 

My question being, are my clones to close together?
How long will that light be okay? Just use it until I grow roots then I can give them as much light as possible correct?
I was going to run them 5 off 1 on as far as the sprayer, but the cloner was only slightly more than the timer so Im just running full on.
Is 1500 ppm nutrients to strong for full on sprayer?
I plan on growing them in this until they are to big to fit then transferring to soil and growing under a 1000w MH for 3 weeks then 1000w HPS 

Thoughts? Thanks stink


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 2, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> I was able to purchase a display cloner and paint it black for cheap. I returned all my lowes items and actually got the cloner for less. Pretty excited.
> 
> My question being, are my clones to close together?


 The one on the lower left needs a little more space. It's a personal thing with her. Every since she saw the shower scene in "Carrie" she's had space issues.



> How long will that light be okay? Just use it until I grow roots then I can give them as much light as possible correct?


Go a little easy on them bro. You can use your big light but don't put the newbs too close or they may wilt or burn. They need a good root system to be able to uptake enough water and nutrients. A couple of little root hairs won't cut it.



> I was going to run them 5 off 1 on as far as the sprayer, but the cloner was only slightly more than the timer so Im just running full on.


I've been running my cloner 24/7. It helps keep the water warm and the roots moist.



> Is 1500 ppm nutrients to strong for full on sprayer?


As soon as your plants pop a nice set of roots put them in 2 gal pots with a good quality soil like Foxfarm's Ocean Forest. Add a little extra perlite to the mix if you want to. Perlite gives the plant roots a little more air but you do have to water more often. Veg the plants for a month or so. My plant are on a 2 month schedule right now. I take clones right after I harvest. The new plants have 8 weeks to pop roots and veg. They end up about 4ft. tall. Then it's on to flower...



> I plan on growing them in this until they are to big to fit then transferring to soil and growing under a 1000w MH for 3 weeks then 1000w HPS
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks stink


Sounds good! Use regular good quality soil for the first month in 2 gal pots. Then mix up some of Subcools's super soil. Add kelp and extra perlite to the mix. Use at least 7 gal containers for flower. If you can afford it go with 10 gal containers. Bigger is better!


----------



## dawgfather (Jun 2, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> The one on the lower left needs a little more space. It's a personal thing with her. Every since she saw the shower scene in "Carrie" she's had space issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Am I still adding liquid nutrients to the soil? The same I would as if I hydro'd them the whole time?

SO this forum works different then a nothing Im on. my questions are in green. thanks a lot man*


----------



## chongers (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Stink and everyone

haven't been around for about 3 + years, had some issues where I had to step back from my growing activities
I was an avid reader of this thread in '09 and before, with occasional input
I treasure all the knowledge I have received here, as well as the wisdom
I am sorry to read of your troubles Stink, but I am encouraged by and happy for your recovery
I am still in the dip of my wavelength but still look forward to a better day
thanks for your philanthropic efforts, they have been invaluable to me

I have many questions, getting back to the topic of growing
I'll start small
How often do you water your indoor soil plants?
How often do you feed?


_*thanks again to all the contributors in this thread*_


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> *Am I still adding liquid nutrients to the soil? The same I would as if I hydro'd them the whole time?
> 
> SO this forum works different then a nothing Im on. my questions are in green. thanks a lot man*


You shouldn't have to feed your plants the first 3-4 weeks. By that time they're ready for the Subcool mix. The mix is really hot so you can't put the plants directly into the soil until they are a foot tall or so. Otherwise you will burn the plants.

If everything is mixed well you shouldn't need to add fertilizer for the entire grow. Everything is already in the soil and is slowly being dissolved and broken down by bacteria. Your plants should run out of nutrients right before harvest.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2013)

chongers said:


> How often do you water your indoor soil plants?
> How often do you feed?


I always let the plant completely dry out before I water it. You can use a meter but I just lift the plants to feel how much they weigh. If they are heavy I don't water them, if they are light I water until I see water coming out the bottom of the pot. Once you get it down it surprising how much you can sense by feel.

The reason it's so important to let your plants dry out has nothing to do with oxygen or drowning, etc... It's to keep pests in check. Many pests spend part of their lives in larva form. When you force the soil to dry out it kills the larva. Think of it as preventative medicine.

You don't have to feed your plants nutrients if you use big enough containers and Subcool's Super Soil recipe. I also add kelp and extra perlite to the mix. I tend to run more perlite than the average grower. My aeroponics background has taught me a lot about the importance of oxygen to the roots.

Mix everything in small batches. I use a kiddie pool to mix everything in. First I put in the perlite. Then I add the soil. After that comes all the small stuff. Since the perlite is on the bottom it's a good indicator of how well the soil is mixed up. It's a messy, dirty, dusty, fucked up job that takes hours. Just remember though that this is the only time you should have to deal with fertilizer again for the entire grow. 

Remember that the size of the container also plays a huge part in the nutrient game. The bigger the pot the more nutrients are available, for longer periods of time. It's easy to understand that a 10gal container holds twice as much as a 5gal container.

When you buy your soil containers think of it like buying a new dick. If you could buy a new dick, would you buy a big dick or a small dick?

Also think security when you get rid of your old soil. You can only put so much old soil in your flowerbeds before you end up with a mountain in your front yard! How many people throw away perfectly good soil? That's what it looks like when you trash your old soil. Neighbors know what's up. Be safe...

Here is the mix and how much you can expect to invest every batch. (kelp is not on this list)
This is enough to fill a little less than 20 - 10gal containers. That's a lot of soil! I mix everything in 4 small batches. I just divide everything by 4 to get the correct amount. If you have the space you could mix everything at once but that would take a shit load of space!

Oh yea, you can expect to harvest around 4lbs. running 4 1000W lights with 20 - 10gal containers (all approx.) Big producing strains can double that while poor producers will give you half that. Genetics are huge! (duh)


IngredientsBrand/Weight/sizepriceTotal price per batch8- Large bags of High quality Organic potting soil with a coco and MycorrhizaeHappy Frog soil2 cubic feet16.95 (x135.601- 25-50 pounds of Organic Worm castings4-Corners Earthworm Castings1lb9.959.955 lb. Steamed Bone mealHappy Frog Steamed Bone Meal4lb7.697.695 lb. Bloom bat GuanoHappy Frog Bat Quano4lb32.8532.855 lb. Blood mealDr. Earth Blood Meal2lb6.2212.443 lb. Rock PhosphateDr. Earth Soft Rock Phosphate3lb5.975.97¾ cup Epson saltsDr. Teal&#8217;s Epsom Salt3lb4.890.10½ to 1 Cup cup Sweet Lime ( Dolimite)Growmore Dolomite Lime4lb4.710.50½ Cup Azomite Trace ElementsAzomite Micronized2lb8.790.502- TBS Powdered Humic AcidTeraVita Humic Acids SP-851lb8.790.252 cubic feet of Perliteperlite6 cubic feet36.9512.32Total startup priceTotal price per batch261.72218.17


----------



## chongers (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks again Stink


----------



## chongers (Jun 5, 2013)

Another question for u Stink

could u break down how u use CO2, I think I have read that u use it. I have used it before with mixed results and have read and heard a lot of differing info on the subject.
For instance I have been told CO2 doesn't even work at temps below 90 degrees F, ( not sure about that 1)


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 13, 2013)

chongers said:


> Another question for u Stink
> 
> could u break down how u use CO2, I think I have read that u use it. I have used it before with mixed results and have read and heard a lot of differing info on the subject.
> For instance I have been told CO2 doesn't even work at temps below 90 degrees F, ( not sure about that 1)


I've had good luck with CO2. It added about 30% to my harvest right away.

The best way to use CO2 is with either a tank or burner set to come on at 1400PPM and go off at 1700PPM.

Tanks are expensive to run and a pain to fill. CO2 burners give off a lot of heat so the best are water cooled. That means you need to run an external water res with a chiller to keep the water cool. That's a lot of plumbing, power and hassle. So I recommend using a tank for small rooms and a burner for larger rooms.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey stink would your stinkbud single ver 1.1 be a good candidate for a scrog using a 400 watter? Also does the pump stay on 24/7 or 1 minute on 5 minutes off? Also is there a need to have a extra pump with a air stone?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been using the original stinkbud systems as my extra hrvsts and I have to say, there are some positives to the simple design.

Smaller rez, easy to move, easy to assemble/dis assemble. I do every other site however.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2013)

The small co2 gens really dont put out that much heat, especially if your room is sealed well. And much less costly to run.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2013)

Hehe so I'm getting ready to move, which means I get to rebuild my room . I am pretty sure I'm gonna have enough space for a second light and possibly my first SB system after all these years. Later if we buy the house like we want I'll be changing the room again, and possibly doing a whole SB room.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 18, 2013)

What up Buddies?! The first batch is long gone and my second batch is going great! We thinned out the problem girls and now we are left with just the best strains. You can see my new SCROG frame. I'm using a combination of topping, bending and super-cropping to train the little bitches. I find it also helps to wear leather while you train your girls.

I've pretty much narrowed down my list to just 4-5 strains. As much as I love the Budda Tahoe OG it just won't clone for shit. Same with the Holy Grail Kush. The Purple Wreck pops roots in 4 days!!! In fact one time I took a cutting and just showed it the cloner and it popped roots! (just kidding) No really, the Purple Wreck is a freak. 

*So I'm down to:*
Purple Wreck
OG #18
Candy Kush
Stacked Kush
LA Silver

Best taste = LA Silver, OG #18
Best producer = Stacked Kush, Candy Kush
Best overall = Purple Wreck

They all taste amazing but the OG #18 really stands out from the crowd. The Holy Grail Kush also tasted great but wouldn't clone for shit. It's weird, I've never had problems with clones except for the Chemdog family, OG Kush, Diesel, etc...

Check out the latest photos and stay tuned...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow stink its kinda looks like a jungle in there  they all look really happy too!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> The small co2 gens really dont put out that much heat, especially if your room is sealed well. And much less costly to run.


And let's not forget it's a million times easier to get propane than CO2. 

Let's also talk about security. How many people do you know that have a BBQ? How many people do you know use CO2? I mean what the fuck do you tell people why you're hauling around a CO2 Tank? I...I...I think I weld or something like that...Yea I ark weld or arc wild or gas weld or some fucking thing like that. Yea that's what I do.

And I'm sure no one at the welders supply store suspects a thing! Shooooot buddy!! Another one of them hippy welders just came in Leroy! They sure must be doin' a heap of weldin' cuz that's the fort time they been in here dis month!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 18, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Hey stink would your stinkbud single ver 1.1 be a good candidate for a scrog using a 400 watter? Also does the pump stay on 24/7 or 1 minute on 5 minutes off? Also is there a need to have a extra pump with a air stone?


Actually it would work will with a little 400W light. You could keep the light really close if it was air cooled and that would help.

I imagine you could get 2-4oz. depending on the strain. Maybe even more if you let if veg a long time and train it out.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey what do ya'll use to seal your veg and clone unit from any drips/leaks from the sides?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not even sure if I'm asking this question in the right place, but here it goes. StinkBud (or anyone, for that matter), I am brand new to this growing scene and I've been reading a ton of information on your system and my primary concern is space. Your system seems like it is designed for people with space. I'm building a LED grow locker (15 X 15 X 72) and I was curious to know if your system can be adapted to work in such a small space. I just purchased your ebook by the way.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 24, 2013)

birdmananyweather said:


> Hey what do ya'll use to seal your veg and clone unit from any drips/leaks from the sides?


Rope calk. It comes in a bag and looks like strings of clay.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 24, 2013)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm asking this question in the right place, but here it goes. StinkBud (or anyone, for that matter), I am brand new to this growing scene and I've been reading a ton of information on your system and my primary concern is space. Your system seems like it is designed for people with space. I'm building a LED grow locker (15 X 15 X 72) and I was curious to know if your system can be adapted to work in such a small space. I just purchased your ebook by the way.


Once you understand the concepts you can modify it to fit any space. I've personally created a small 6 hole unit from left over fence posts.


----------



## 420circuit (Jun 24, 2013)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm asking this question in the right place, but here it goes. StinkBud (or anyone, for that matter), I am brand new to this growing scene and I've been reading a ton of information on your system and my primary concern is space. Your system seems like it is designed for people with space. I'm building a LED grow locker (15 X 15 X 72) and I was curious to know if your system can be adapted to work in such a small space. I just purchased your ebook by the way.


This is an 8 plant system using 4 rails, 2 feet long, total width less than 36" and about 20" deep. Using a 20 gallon Brute and changing nutes every 2 weeks. Had to make a couple minor adjustments, but it is working fine. You can also adapt this system to spray a couple netpots in a single tub, like this one made from a 20 gallon tote and using clay pellets to fill the pots and a couple airstones with an air pump.Start building one and grow something in it is the best advice you can get. You will discover the details after building something. Be sure to prepare for leaks. You will fix the leaks, but need to make sure the $10,000 persian rug doesn't get damaged.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey stinkbud i bought your book & saw you don't use the botanicare pure blend veg & bloom anymore how come?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 28, 2013)

Big spliff93 said:


> Hey stinkbud i bought your book & saw you don't use the botanicare pure blend veg & bloom anymore how come?


Actually I do have some Botanicare nutes but I rarely have to use them. When I do grow hydro I use West Coast Horticulture's 2-part formula. Don't get to hung up on the nutrients though. You can get almost anything to work in my system if you dial it in.

Right now I'm growing in soil with all the organic compounds added to the soil when I mix it. The plants run out of nutes about a week before harvest. Perfect for a clean flush. Maintenance consists of watering the plants every 5-7 days. Of course I have to bend and train the plants but that only takes a few minutes.

Organic based nutrients like Botanicare are great but nothing compares to the taste of old-school 100% organically grown bud. Why does soil grown bud taste so good? I don't know but I imagine there is something in the soil transferring to the plant and we end up tasting it. Think about it for a second. Bats down in South America eat a bunch of bugs or fruit or McDonalds or some other shit, I really don't know. It's not like I got a fuckin' pet bat or something! But I regress...

Then they shit all night (actually day) hanging upside down. By the way, if you're hanging upside down, how the fuck do you keep from shitting down your back and have it drip off the top of your head? I regress again...

Then some poor guy has to go into the caves and shovel the bat shit all day. We take the shit and put it in our soil. Then all the flavors from the bugs, fruit and McDonalds mix together and transfer to the plant, giving us the best tasting pot on Earth. Makes perfect sense to me!

*Ok, here's the question of the day...*
Batman and Robin were obviously growing some killer buds in the bat cave (duh). Was the weed so good because Batman took a bat shit on his plants or did he have some other unknown bat secret? 

*Robin:* "Holy StinkBud Batman, this Batkush is kicking my raw buns!" 
*Batman:* "That's right RawBuns, Batman grows the sickest batweed in Gotham City, now grab yer ankles!"


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jun 29, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Actually I do have some Botanicare nutes but I rarely have to use them. When I do grow hydro I use West Coast Horticulture's 2-part formula. Don't get to hung up on the nutrients though. You can get almost anything to work in my system if you dial it in.
> 
> Right now I'm growing in soil with all the organic compounds added to the soil when I mix it. The plants run out of nutes about a week before harvest. Perfect for a clean flush. Maintenance consists of watering the plants every 5-7 days. Of course I have to bend and train the plants but that only takes a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Intresting theory with batman & robin. Very plausible. Lol
I saw that your running soil. I read the soil recipe you were using & i agree theres something about organic weed that cant be matched by synthetic hydro. Thats why i was interested in botanicare nutes because I heard it was organic. (But I've also heard it's not truely organic) but idk. 

Anyways im setting up a 4x8 tent in my garage, going to be my second grow, first indoor. Just ordered 5x Barneys pineapple chunk seeds, & 3 Delicious Nothern Light blue seeds both feminized, from Herbies. (Kinda nervous about that lol) I got 2 1000 watt lights, aircooled hoods, going to run c02. Just need to buy a controller, i was looking into the atlas 2 by titan. I got the tank & regulator too. Also have an ac but dont think ill need it much if im running co2. The problem is I can't decide what system to run or if should just go back to soil. I wanted to maybe run 3 single Aero/dwc units from your book. But I might just wait till next crop till I give hydro a go. Because of the start up cost. Considering ive spent over a grand on the equipment plus an electrician to redo my electrical pannel.

Anyways I think your awesome for sharing so much great info with everyone. Thanks Stink. Its been very useful, & interesting. Cant wait to put it to use. & finally thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 1, 2013)

What times are you setting your timers?

Any experimented with varying settings with your times on and off?

I'm wondering if a better sequence has been found yet from the 1 ON 5 OFF recommended.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 3, 2013)

I changed my pump timer to 80 seconds on - 8 minutes off. Lights are 12/12 in flower, 20/4 in veg and clone. Good results with this. View attachment 2723563


----------



## MedScientist (Jul 3, 2013)

420circuit said:


> I changed my pump timer to 80 seconds on - 8 minutes off. Lights are 12/12 in flower, 20/4 in veg and clone. Good results with this. View attachment 2723563


Hmmmmm.... Maybe I should change mine! Hehehe Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!

Peace


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, 80 sec on 8 min off is perfect. I have run it for a couple of years after trying different settings.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Yeah, 80 sec on 8 min off is perfect. I have run it for a couple of years after trying different settings.


I should give credit here, superstoner1 is who I got the timer settings from. I would love to see drawings, maybe a set of pdf files, that show SS's modified design for this system. The details in the first few pages of this thread made it possible for me to build a system and if I understood the finer points of the improved system, would be able to make improvements. SS, have you thought about taking Stink's idea and putting together a book? There is always room for another book about growing cannabis.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Jul 6, 2013)

Quick question, i got these units set up in a sealed room with a A/C dehumidifier combo unit that is exausted. I ran out of Co2 but want to start using a CO2 gen. Do i need an intake if my Co2 runs out during the wait or will it be fine until i get my burner set up? Thanks my friends


----------



## ck867 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm new here and have been reading this thread from the beginning on my spare time. Have made it to post 2500 ish. Has anyone ran a larger setup like this with more flower stations instead of 3? Or has anyone modified a system to run larger rez for multiple systems and sprayers?


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 6, 2013)

ck867 - There are 3 flower stations in this design because it gets you a harvest every 3 weeks. You can always add another station to give you a harvest every 2 weeks. Run one system or run twelve, its upto you.
Running a larger res for multiple systems will either stop you from being able to flush or change nutrient dosages depending on week the plant is in flower.


----------



## ck867 (Jul 7, 2013)

hehehemann said:


> ck867 - There are 3 flower stations in this design because it gets you a harvest every 3 weeks. You can always add another station to give you a harvest every 2 weeks. Run one system or run twelve, its upto you.
> Running a larger res for multiple systems will either stop you from being able to flush or change nutrient dosages depending on week the plant is in flower.


Thanks for the response. My idea was to not run a perpetual harvest and just run everything on the same time frame and harvest once. I was thinking about running 12 stations at the same time with only one strain and was wondering if anyone has built a a system with a large Rez to supply 3-6 stations.


----------



## Mynox (Jul 7, 2013)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> not to jack thread, i fuckin love this thread and the info stinkbud linked up, i definately am going to try and areo grow in the near future, and this setup kinda simplified all the questions i had about my grow, so i got plans now, thanks bud!
> 
> and whulkamania you should quit while you are FAR behind, and not to go any farther.
> You are the butt end joke of this site, liek 10-20 people have quotes from YOU and your stupid threads as they're signatures, like you are SO incredibly STUPID, that people have to show your stupidity on their own time because they feel the need to spread the word of how stupid you really are, and none of them know you! Just leave the site, no body here wants to talk to you, hear anything you have to say because your mindset is that of a child. Nobody wants to help you, or recieve anything that resembles help(in your case it would be a detrimental suggestion that ould perpetually turn someone into somewhat any fraction of a retard that you are, just leave the site, you are either some pathetic kid who brags about his lack of knowledge and abbundance of money to all, or you are a cop. So eat a dick and get teh fuck out of here, you provide nothing to this site, the people, and its quite obvious you will never provide anything to anyone else or society.
> ...


 amen to that shit newb and he annoyed me just reading his post, in the middle of great teaching u pop up with some dumb shit dude go kill yourself two times stink you are my number one make feel like the teachers pet lol thank you. Oh and ps u doing good stuff for people so bad shit happening to u is slim to none good karma bro good karma peace love and smoke


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 9, 2013)

Mynox said:


> amen to that shit newb and he annoyed me just reading his post, in the middle of great teaching u pop up with some dumb shit dude go kill yourself two times stink you are my number one make feel like the teachers pet lol thank you. Oh and ps u doing good stuff for people so bad shit happening to u is slim to none good karma bro good karma peace love and smoke


Thanks bro! Don't let the trolls bother you. This is one of the longest running, most popular threads on the internet in spite of all the confused kids. I remember when I was a little hell raiser! Looking back I think the reason I didn't get into more trouble was I didn't get caught. When I did get busted I was always let off. Oh no... I feel a StinkBud story coming on...

One time I was smoking some bud in the parking lot of the ski resort. I rolled down the window, turned left and blew the smoke right into a cops face. Can you say Duh?!!! The cop asked me for my stash so I gave it to him. He gave it back to me and told me to go stomp it into the snow bank with my foot. So I went over, dropped the bud and plowed it in. The cop gave me a warning and left. After snowboarding I went over and retrieved the bud out of the snow, dried it off and smoked a bowl. haha true story...


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 15, 2013)

What up buddies! Things are going great! The plants are loving the bigger containers. I already pulled the Cataract Kush and the Tahoe OG. They should be dry in a few days. Right now I'm really liking the Silver LA the most. The smell is amazing. The OG #18 is also stellar. Check out the latest photos.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice pics Stink! After growing with both the rails and dirt what do you see as the big difference?

I am enjoying the rails, here is another Northern Lights crop at 9 weeks into flowering. This set of plants got Jack's nutrients so I'll be able to compare results in a few weeks with my previous crop grown with Botanicare. So far the growth seems to be very similar so I am currently looking to switch. Next test is to eliminate Sweet and Aquashield and try molasses and Pondzyme instead.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would not use molasses in hydro. It is full of potentially bad stuff.


----------



## MedScientist (Jul 16, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Nice pics Stink! After growing with both the rails and dirt what do you see as the big difference?
> 
> I am enjoying the rails, here is another Northern Lights crop at 9 weeks into flowering. This set of plants got Jack's nutrients so I'll be able to compare results in a few weeks with my previous crop grown with Botanicare. So far the growth seems to be very similar so I am currently looking to switch. Next test is to eliminate Sweet and Aquashield and try molasses and Pondzyme instead.
> View attachment 2738756View attachment 2738757


Holy Cow! Emmer Some BEAUTIFUL Budz! Dont change a thing! Just sayin....! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I would not use molasses in hydro. It is full of potentially bad stuff.


You have my undivided attention, I thought the sugars were what we are needing to make available in the late stages, and there are posters expressing how great molasses works for that... I admire the work you have done in evolving the rail system and respect your advice, what could go wrong with adding molasses?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is just my understanding of it. I hear it does great in soil but never in hydro.it produces mad amounts of bacteria that can ne bad in hydro. I have seen many try it but never heard of anyone trying more than once or twice.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 17, 2013)

OK, being born a rebel it now falls to me to test this out by adding some molasses to the next nute change in flower and then report the results back to this thread. Let's see what happens. I'll add a couple TBSPs to an 18 gallon reservoir that is running Jack's. I'll skip the Aquashield, keep the Pondzyme and add the molasses mixed with water first to the nutes. Worst case is clogged sprayers and maybe a few killed plants. Best case is stop buying the jugs of Sweet and Aquashield.

There are people adding their urine to their plants so this is pretty mild by comparison. I'll dissolve the molasses in water before adding and resist the temptation to piss in the solution.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 19, 2013)

420circuit said:


> OK, being born a rebel it now falls to me to test this out by adding some molasses to the next nute change in flower and then report the results back to this thread. Let's see what happens. I'll add a couple TBSPs to an 18 gallon reservoir that is running Jack's. I'll skip the Aquashield, keep the Pondzyme and add the molasses mixed with water first to the nutes. Worst case is clogged sprayers and maybe a few killed plants. Best case is stop buying the jugs of Sweet and Aquashield.
> 
> There are people adding their urine to their plants so this is pretty mild by comparison. I'll dissolve the molasses in water before adding and resist the temptation to piss in the solution.



Before adding molasses to your res I would google the use of it in dwc/aero. I've read more no's then do's. But keep us posted on how it goes. Too much of it can clog drip lines tubes etc.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 19, 2013)

420circuit said:


> OK, being born a rebel it now falls to me to test this out by adding some molasses to the next nute change in flower and then report the results back to this thread. Let's see what happens. I'll add a couple TBSPs to an 18 gallon reservoir that is running Jack's. I'll skip the Aquashield, keep the Pondzyme and add the molasses mixed with water first to the nutes. Worst case is clogged sprayers and maybe a few killed plants. Best case is stop buying the jugs of Sweet and Aquashield.
> 
> There are people adding their urine to their plants so this is pretty mild by comparison. I'll dissolve the molasses in water before adding and resist the temptation to piss in the solution.


Good for you bro! You got balls. I've never tried molasses in hydro because I was always afraid of getting the funk. It would be interesting to see if it will work though. Let us know how it goes.

Have you tried OG#18 yet. If not you really should do yourself a favor and buys some seeds. This is the closest strain I've ever tried to the famous OG Kush SFV cutting. It pretty much tastes exactly the same with a hard hitting punch. The only difference is the yield and ease of growing. The OG #18 wins hands down. it's easy to clone and it's a decent producer if trained properly.

Oh yea... the piss thing.... I heard about that years ago when I was a kid so I tried it out. Sure enough the plants loved it. They grew big and tall and really dark green. The thing is I figured if a little piss is good a lot of piss would be great! It didn't quite work out that way. The plants got a little burned and stayed dark green all the way until harvest. When we smoked the bud the first time it kind of left a bad taste in your mouth. I wanna say it tasted like piss but how the fuck would I know what piss tastes like? Instead of calling it Columbian Gold we should have called it Columbian Golden Showers.

So anyway that's when I learned that you get out what you put in. Nothing but sweet organic nutes from that day forth (compost). Oh, by the way, did you know that over 90% of world production of urea (piss) is destined for fertilizer? What do you think they do with all that fertilizer? Think about it next time you're buying fruits and vegetables at the local store.

Urea is also used as a flavor enhancer for cigarettes, skin cream, soap and tooth whitening products. Let's not forget get the medical uses! What would the world be like without good old fashioned piss!


----------



## Nodgman (Jul 20, 2013)

Just want to thank the original poster for posting this... great design ideas...


----------



## poind3xter (Jul 23, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I would not use molasses in hydro. It is full of potentially bad stuff.


Bro you need to write a book. The info you post here, and back on the other site when it was around, is priceless.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 23, 2013)

Reducing the cost of nutes is a project that merits attention. Today I saw a gallon bottle of Sweet at a hydro shop with a $64 tag. It is glorified sugar water. I am going to boil some molasses and water and add it instead of Sweet at the next nute change to see what happens. I'll let it cool off first. If anyone has any idea where to look for serious data on this sort of hydro additive, please post here. There are several bloom additives that are very expensive and I believe that they could all be produced fairly easily at home if the formulae were known. There are abundant know-it-alls here on RIU, but they all seem to fade away when an real application for their "knowledge" comes up. Sorry, still pissed about a rather difficult exchange with a self-proclaimed chemist about RSO. I will post my results so that progress can be made.

And, I agree with the prev poster that SS and Stink should collaborate on a guide, it could help a lot of people.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 24, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Reducing the cost of nutes is a project that merits attention.


Here's what I recommend. Get your calculator out and let's do some math. Figure out how much it costs you in nutes per batch. Subtract that from your harvest amount. Now laugh out loud! Sure you may have to spend $100/month on nutes but you harvest a pound every three weeks? What's a pound worth in your neck of the woods? 

Whenever I get the itch to change things I ask myself "what is my goal". Do I want to increase yield? Do I want to increase quality? Maybe I want both but no matter what I always set some goals. If you're adding Sweet or molasses then you must be trying to increase quality because it really doesn't make anything grow bigger or faster. So if you're after quality then maybe you should rethink how to achieve your goal.

Let's talk about sugar. What happens when you burn sugar? You don't know? Try this, put some sugar in a frying pan and turn the heat on high. Wait... take the battery out of your smoke detector first. OK, now watch what happens. Now load yourself a bowl of sugar and take a big hit! How did that taste? Yummy? Or was it a little harsh? Sugars that taste sweet in our food don't taste quite so sweet when you smoke them.

One of my goals is to do a side by side test of Sweet and Molasses vs. nothing. Has anyone actually ever done a scientific test on the subject of adding carbs to the mix. Are the sugars absorbed directly into the plant or do they need to be broken down first. If that's the case then the sugars are feeding the bacteria and not the plant. Do we have any biologists in the room?

Here's my advice. Don't worry about adding sweet or molasses next round. Save a few buds from this round though so you can compare later. Now go buy some OG #18 seeds and fill your rack. Use my classic StinkBud recipe at 1000-1300PPM. Make sure you flush the last week. Now compare the OG#18 to your last batch. Then compare it to anything else on Earth. Let your buddies try it. I already know what's going to happen so I'm smiling as I write this.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 24, 2013)

Thought I'd share this frosty nug with you! This is the Silver LA I was telling you guys about. It's not a huge producer but the quality is as good as it gets.

If I had to pick one strain from the 20+ I started with it would be the OG #18. Second choice would be the Purple Wreck, Stacked Kush, Silver LA or Candy Kush with them all being about equal in overall goodness.

Half the room is gone and we are ready for the next batch. We added another light in veg and two more lights in flower. This next round should be interesting.

Hold up your little finger...now look at this photo....that calyxe is the size of your little finger!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I run the full botanicare pure blend pro line and additives and it cost less than $1.25 per dry ounce in nutes. try looking online, from plantlighting sweet is $39.90 per gal and shipping is $4-6 depending on quantity. One gallon cost more to ship than 4 galllons.


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheap nutes that really do work well are Dyna-Bloom with Protekt. I have given so many other lines a run, botanicare, floranova, advanced, cutting edge, ionic and house and garden. I constantly return to the dyna nutes because its just so easy, cheap, best tasting and same yield as the others. For anyone interested or also using them, I am finding 3.5ml per gallon of bloom and 2ml per gallon protekt to be a really good throughout the bloom cycle with a 1 week flush at the end.
For this run I am also using Sugaree from cutting edge solutions. Its also a sweet type product but made for hydro, it smells great


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellent posts. As far as cost, I do not sell any of my plants so need to be mindful of the expenses. I gave away several ounces recently, for a good cause. My wife is the most frugal human ever to walk the planet so I must be as economical as possible if I want to keep relations good on the home front. She is already distressed about the electric bill so keeping the other costs down is a priority. Also, the fact that the nute makers are profiteering, taking what I think is an unethically high profit from their product, I think in collusion with the others in the industry, is enough to get my goat. If I can make the equivalent of Sweet in my kitchen for 1-2% of what it costs to buy it, well I should, just because it is the right thing to do. If it really has some exotic formula that justifies the high cost, so be it, I'll keep buying it. But if it is just sugar water, why not take control of making it and maybe even make it better?


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 26, 2013)

After trimming last night I have to change my favorite strain to the Candy Kush. It produced twice as much as anything else, super easy to trim, smells unreal and tastes even better. It really does have everything going for it. The Stacked kush also came out dank as fuck but it's not a huge producer like the Candy Kush. Get yourself some Candy Kush seeds and thank me later....


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 26, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Excellent posts. As far as cost, I do not sell any of my plants so need to be mindful of the expenses. I gave away several ounces recently, for a good cause. My wife is the most frugal human ever to walk the planet so I must be as economical as possible if I want to keep relations good on the home front. She is already distressed about the electric bill so keeping the other costs down is a priority. Also, the fact that the nute makers are profiteering, taking what I think is an unethically high profit from their product, I think in collusion with the others in the industry, is enough to get my goat. If I can make the equivalent of Sweet in my kitchen for 1-2% of what it costs to buy it, well I should, just because it is the right thing to do. If it really has some exotic formula that justifies the high cost, so be it, I'll keep buying it. But if it is just sugar water, why not take control of making it and maybe even make it better?


That makes total sense bro! I know how the whole money thing goes. Everything is so expensive you virtually have to take donations from patients to survive. The problem is some patients may be really sick and can't work. They don't even have any money for food more the less medicine. Those are the ones you give the meds to for free. Other patients may have a good job, making lots of money but just have small pain issues every once in a while. Those patients can afford to donate more. Patients helping patients...

Thanks for helping others bro! That's why I started this thread. Keep up the good work and let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Those patients can afford to donate more. Patients helping patients...
> 
> Thanks for helping others bro! That's why I started this thread. Keep up the good work and let us know how everything turns out.


Thats why everyone loves you stink, you've got your heart in it, and in the right place!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 26, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> After trimming last night I have to change my favorite strain to the Candy Kush. It produced twice as much as anything else, super easy to trim, smells unreal and tastes even better. It really does have everything going for it. The Stacked kush also came out dank as fuck but it's not a huge producer like the Candy Kush. Get yourself some Candy Kush seeds and thank me later....


If I didn't know better I would have thought you was a sales rep for dna/reserva privada. Lol. Anyways are you now saying kandy kush is your favorite over you purple wreck and og #18 that you mentioned earlier?


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 27, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> If I didn't know better I would have thought you was a sales rep for dna/reserva privada. Lol. Anyways are you now saying kandy kush is your favorite over you purple wreck and og #18 that you mentioned earlier?


Seed sales rep, HaHa I wish! What a great job that would be! DNA and Reserva Privada do rock but only because they have the genetics that I like. DJ Short and Subcool seeds are also a great choice. I'm actually looking to try a good Cheese strain so if anyone has any recommendations please speak up.

Remember that I started with 20+ strains. Now I'm down to just 5 strains. Right now I'm debating over if I should just fill my room with Kandy Kush. The other strains are great but Kandy Kush has the *quantity* too. It's a huge producer! Imagine the taste of the legendary OG Kush SFV combined with the production of Trainwreck. The Kandy Kush takes on a flavor of it's own. It's sweeter than the OG Kush but still has that long lasting finish OG Kush is known for. What about the high? It's almost too powerful! I'd consider myself a veteran smoker (haha) and it totally crushes me. I have to be careful because it tastes so good you want to do a bunch of hits. Smoke too much Kandy Kush and you might as well write off your whole day because you ain't getting shit done!

I'm going to keep a nice selection of strains going because not everyone loves the same medicine. Some of my patients use the the meds for back pain. Another patient uses it to help her daughter's seizures. Ironically they both like the same strain for different reasons. What's their new favorite....Kandy Kush.


----------



## hammer21 (Jul 27, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> What up buddies! Things are going great! The plants are loving the bigger containers. I already pulled the Cataract Kush and the Tahoe OG. They should be dry in a few days. Right now I'm really liking the Silver LA the most. The smell is amazing. The OG #18 is also stellar. Check out the latest photos.
> View attachment 2738169View attachment 2738170View attachment 2738171View attachment 2738172View attachment 2738173


Stink glad to see you around hope things are well...


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey stink how many flowering weeks on your og #18, purple wreck, and kandy kush?


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 28, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Hey stink how many flowering weeks on your og #18, purple wreck, and kandy kush?


About 9 weeks. Cataract Kush and Tahoe OG finished in 8 weeks.


----------



## Mikers (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay! So I've read the first 300 pages of this thread, and I have decided I'm building this system. My only question feels like a stupid one; the plants drain nuts/water from the reservoir, do I add nutrients to bring PPM to the desired level when adding water? Or do you bring PPM up initially and then let it drop over time but continue adding water? Thanks!
-Michael


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 29, 2013)

If your nute level is correct the ppm will stay the same(or within a small percentage) as water level drops.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll post up a pic of the Kandy Kush next to others started at the same time, it is the most robust plant in my grow too. The plants drink about a gallon or 2 a day in my flower room (each res) so I add plain water to replace. SS runs a bigger res than the original design so has an easier to maintain set up. With a smaller res you need to watch the ppm and pH more closely. When my plants show a problem like yellowing leaves or spots it is time to change the nute solution, typically that's about 2 weeks, but if you want to be a perfectionist it would be better to change before symptoms of deprivation occur. The whole thing is keeping the plants healthy until harvest. For someone starting out it would be a good idea to buy a scope to see the trichomes with, a 30x magnifier works pretty well, because those little buggers will tell you when to harvest. My first crop was mostly ruined because I cut too early after getting excited by the big buds and not waiting until the trichs got fully developed and turned cloudy. Made a drying rack with some modular storage crates and mosquito netting, here is with my first harvest of White Widow.


----------



## budtoker0987 (Jul 29, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" netpots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and your done.
> 
> My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.


Thats 150ml Clonex. How many gallons of water in your Clone machine?

Im actually having a little issue, or hopefully not, with my cuttings in my clone machine. Wish i would have seen this thread before i put them in there. They have been in there for a week. Cut them, dipped in clonex and put in RW. I only run the sprayers 4 times a day for 5mins. And it seems to keep the RW more "wet" then moist. I will definitely be doing it your way next time.


View attachment 2754880


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a couple pics, first the Kandy Kush growing better than the others and then a pic of the crazy big NL buds that dominated the last grow. This was my first all Jack's nutes flower rack grow.


----------



## Grow4Flow (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! that's gonna require some serious cleanup


----------



## HankDank (Jul 29, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Here's a couple pics, first the Kandy Kush growing better than the others and then a pic of the crazy big NL buds that dominated the last grow. This was my first all Jack's nutes flower rack grow.
> View attachment 2755643View attachment 2755644


Jesus H Christ, thats got to be one of the biggest colas i've ever seen....either that or the pic is amazingly deceptive. Either way that is one HUGE cola


----------



## JaymeOne (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok stinkbud to make your do called aerosystm I have to buy your book or do you have a post that I can make it step by step I am currently ina uwrdwc and was looking at your setup what diffrence is your from mine?


----------



## hehehemann (Jul 30, 2013)

There is plenty of information in this thread and guides if you read it, no need to buy the book if you cant afford it.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 30, 2013)

HankDank said:


> Jesus H Christ, thats got to be one of the biggest colas i've ever seen....either that or the pic is amazingly deceptive. Either way that is one HUGE cola


There are 4 huge colas there, I had to attach 2 to the overhead lines and then attach the neighbor bud, so 4 look like 2. These are from clones of the Seedsman Northern Lights that I grew from seed. Was a good idea to take a clone of them all and then just keep the best one in the cycle. That pic is 11 weeks in flower, been flushing for a few days.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 31, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Here's a couple pics, first the Kandy Kush growing better than the others and then a pic of the crazy big NL buds that dominated the last grow. This was my first all Jack's nutes flower rack grow.
> View attachment 2755643View attachment 2755644


Holy shit bro, you got a couple of footballs in there! You're going to love the Kandy Kush. So far it's been everyone's favorite including mine. I trimmed a whole plant and ended up with a little pile of trim. The buds are almost bag ready right from the bush! The nugs end up almost white from so many crystals.

Did anyone notice that this thread just passed 1.7 million hits! What funny is I wasn't even sure anyone would read it at all. I remember being so happy when the thread hit the big 100 hits. haha


----------



## budtoker0987 (Jul 31, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Holy shit bro, you got a couple of footballs in there! You're going to love the Kandy Kush. So far it's been everyone's favorite including mine. I trimmed a whole plant and ended up with a little pile of trim. The buds are almost bag ready right from the bush! The nugs end up almost white from so many crystals.
> 
> Did anyone notice that this thread just passed 1.7 million hits! What funny is I wasn't even sure anyone would read it at all. I remember being so happy when the thread hit the big 100 hits. haha


Lol ya, whats it 5 years now? Thats awesome! Hey Stink, do you still uses Clonex in your cloner, and is it still 150ml clonex in there?? If so, how many gallons of water do you have in the cloner? I put just a glob in mine but its so "gel" like it seems like it just stays like that.. ? Just tryin to get this clone machine dialed in here. Thanks man! For all of this info!


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 31, 2013)

budtoker0987 said:


> Lol ya, whats it 5 years now? Thats awesome! Hey Stink, do you still uses Clonex in your cloner, and is it still 150ml clonex in there?? If so, how many gallons of water do you have in the cloner? I put just a glob in mine but its so "gel" like it seems like it just stays like that.. ? Just tryin to get this clone machine dialed in here. Thanks man! For all of this info!


No I don't use clonex or a timer. I just stick the cuttings in on 24/7 and wait. I also use a simple shop light for lighting. So far everything's been going great!

Some strains are easy to clone and some are hard. My Purple Wreck pops roots in 4-7 days. During the same run the Tahoe OG just sat there with little white nubs but never popped!

Water - I fill it up to just under the sprayers. Then I just add water when needed. I change the water every crop (2 months) but it's only used for a couple of weeks each run.


----------



## budtoker0987 (Jul 31, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> No I don't use clonex or a timer. I just stick the cuttings in on 24/7 and wait. I also use a simple shop light for lighting. So far everything's been going great!
> 
> Some strains are easy to clone and some are hard. My Purple Wreck pops roots in 4-7 days. During the same run the Tahoe OG just sat there with little white nubs but never popped!
> 
> Water - I fill it up to just under the sprayers. Then I just add water when needed. I change the water every crop (2 months) but it's only used for a couple of weeks each run.


Ok, so your just putting the cutting in like a neoprene cover and the stem just hanging below it? Do you splice up the middle from the bottom at all?


Stick em in like this?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thats all it needs


----------



## budtoker0987 (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, thanks all!


----------



## chongers (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Stink and SS

what kind of ph, ppm and temp meters are you using at the moment?

How about room controllers, ie, lights, vents, CO2, and so on?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 31, 2013)

chongers said:


> Hey Stink and SS
> 
> what kind of ph, ppm *Milwalkee sm802, love it*and temp meters are you using at the moment?* petsmart digital$10*
> 
> How about room controllers*Waste of money*, ie, lights*Phantoms with ushio bulbs and blockbusterhoods*, vents*No need for them in a sealed room*, CO2,*Minigen* and so on?


.............


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 1, 2013)

budtoker0987 said:


> Lol ya, whats it 5 years now? Thats awesome! Hey Stink, do you still uses Clonex in your cloner, and is it still 150ml clonex in there?? If so, how many gallons of water do you have in the cloner? I put just a glob in mine but its so "gel" like it seems like it just stays like that.. ? Just tryin to get this clone machine dialed in here. Thanks man! For all of this info!


The gel type is for dipping your cuttings into, the liquid is to add to the water in the cloner. I have had great results from 80ml of Clonex added to about 10 gallons of water and I do adjust the pH, against all advice. I cut a little slit 1/2" up the cutting and scrape a bit of bark off, then dip in gel and watch the magic happen in about a week. Because the cloner resides above a light it gets pretty warm, which the cuttings like, but it means I need to change the water after each run, about 10 days on average, to avoid stinky growing stuff. There are soft foam inserts, nice to have when the cuttings are wimps.

Over 1.7 million hits, even if only 10% buy the book, that's like a go-zillion dollars.


----------



## budtoker0987 (Aug 1, 2013)

420circuit said:


> The gel type is for dipping your cuttings into, the liquid is to add to the water in the cloner. I have had great results from 80ml of Clonex added to about 10 gallons of water and I do adjust the pH, against all advice. I cut a little slit 1/2" up the cutting and scrape a bit of bark off, then dip in gel and watch the magic happen in about a week. Because the cloner resides above a light it gets pretty warm, which the cuttings like, but it means I need to change the water after each run, about 10 days on average, to avoid stinky growing stuff. There are soft foam inserts, nice to have when the cuttings are wimps.
> 
> Over 1.7 million hits, even if only 10% buy the book, that's like a go-zillion dollars.


Oh i see. Didnt even know there was a liquid clonex. I just thought it was the gel kind only. Cool cool man, thanks for that.

As of now i put them in RW cubes like 10 days ago before i read all this about NOT putting them in there. So i dont wanna take them out in case they have started to root into the cubes... still wating to see roots tho. None of them are dead or falling over... so i figure they gotta be about to root anytime now. I got it set to go off 4 times a day 4 mins at a time.. Hopin for the best...


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 1, 2013)

As long as the cutting does not dry out you should be OK. I totally love the cloner, it has been making plants for me from the smallest scraps that you wouldn't think could create a whole plant, but like magic, it keeps happening. The hard part is figuring out the timing. The cuttings work excellent when taken from a lower branch during veg. I have not taken one during flower, but have read that there are problems with that method and you might have a failed cutting if you do that. Overall it is a great method to keep your system working. I have met other growers who trade seeds, so combined with the cloner, I may never buy seeds again. Actually, I was thinking of placing an order from the 'Tude for a few 'special' seeds to try out. Just germ'ed Jack the Ripper, looking forward to growing that one out. There always seems to be another great strain...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 2, 2013)

budtoker0987 said:


> Ok, so your just putting the cutting in like a neoprene cover and the stem just hanging below it? Do you splice up the middle from the bottom at all?
> 
> 
> Stick em in like this?View attachment 2757621


Yep, that looks great. I cut the bottom of the netpot off because I reuse them.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 2, 2013)

chongers said:


> Hey Stink and SS
> 
> what kind of ph, ppm and temp meters are you using at the moment?
> 
> How about room controllers, ie, lights, vents, CO2, and so on?


Try not to focus so much on the tools as the plant. The most important aspect is not what tools/techniques you use but genetics. You have to find the right strain first. 

I've tried many different brands of products and the fact is, they all work fine. Same with nutrients. The products are being used somewhere or they wouldn't be able to stay in business. Something to think about is, are you better off with brand name products or saving money and buying cheap. In some cases it doesn't make much difference. For example, there are a lot of different light reflectors out there. You can pay anything from $50-$300+. Some work better while others are just a lot of marketing fluff. Ask yourself this. Am I better off with 3 no-name lights or 2 brand-name lights? If you harvest a pound per light it's a pretty easy choice. 

Some things you don't want to go cheap on though. Things like quality nutrients, bulbs and soil are all worth the extra money. Brand of PVC pipe is the most important thing of all though...ha! I'm fucking with you!

Suppose you go out and buy all the exact same equipment as me but get your starts/seeds from a buddy. Your medicine will never be the same as mine. It could be better or it could be worse. It all depends on the genetics. Some strains are big producers while others are better tasting, stronger, etc... What are your goals? Do you want quality? Quantity? You decide and good luck! What are the three most important things when growing pot? Genetics, genetics and genetics...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 2, 2013)

420circuit said:


> I was thinking of placing an order from the 'Tude for a few 'special' seeds to try out. Just germ'ed Jack the Ripper, looking forward to growing that one out. There always seems to be another great strain...


You should bro! Go buy Kandy Kush, Purple Wreck, Stacked Kush, Skywalker Kush, Tahoe OG, Holy Grail Kush to start with. Trust me on this bro, you will be stoked!


----------



## budtoker0987 (Aug 2, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> You should bro! Go buy Kandy Kush, Purple Wreck, Stacked Kush, Skywalker Kush, Tahoe OG, Holy Grail Kush to start with. Trust me on this bro, you will be stoked!


I'm deffinetely going to get some of that Kandy Kush after a few runs with this Fruity Chronic Juice! Have you ever grown Purple Paralysis? Or know anyone who has? I got 5 of those waiting to get thrown in the mix too


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 2, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> You should bro! Go buy Kandy Kush, Purple Wreck, Stacked Kush, Skywalker Kush, Tahoe OG, Holy Grail Kush to start with. Trust me on this bro, you will be stoked!


Funny thing. I have 5 purple wrecks in dwc (the 6th bean didn't make it, rip). Going to try to find a good pheno. Actually I'm going back to my stinkbud units of (3) 10 site units under (2)1000 watt magnum xxxl lights. I tried the hempy drain to waste hand feeding sog and that was too much labor for me plus working many hours with my job I think the stink bud units are best for my situation. Try hand feading 100 + 2 liter hempys every other day. That can get tiring.


----------



## chongers (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks SS and Stink for your replies

Also, to anyone who might have an opinion

I tried going to the DNA -reserva privada web site and they say " Category 'Reserva Privada' is unavailable for purchase in your shipping destination"

Hmmm, how do I get around this since I am curious about and eager to grow the Kandy Kush

any ideas?


----------



## budtoker0987 (Aug 2, 2013)

chongers said:


> Thanks SS and Stink for your replies
> 
> Also, to anyone who might have an opinion
> 
> ...


Can you order them from Attitude? Check this link man!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=Kandy+kush&act=viewCat


----------



## chongers (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll check it out and let u know

thanks for your response!!


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the 8 station, 4 rail flower unit that I built recently, and currently the biggest plant is a Kandy Kush. Also running a Blue OG and a couple Meltdown high CBD from 303 seeds. I had to pull the Sour Kush as it turned out to be a male. There is also a 303 Cloud 9 in this run. I'll start a few clones of the KK today, the force is strong with that one.


----------



## BarryDino (Aug 2, 2013)

StinkBud, 

Thank you so much for the detailed information. I justpurchased your eBook too, and I eagerly await its arrival. I did want to ask though;would this system work well with a Screen of Green process? 

Also, I wanted to know if instead of using 4" x 4"fence post for the Flower Unit, could you use a Trough 9" W x 3" D x20' Long? Or would the 3" trough not be deep enough? 

I'm working with a 42' x 150' root cellar on my farm, with an8' ceiling height. I'm currently in the process of getting a legal growerslicense to be a provider for the RMD's here. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 5, 2013)

BarryDino said:


> StinkBud,
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed information. I justpurchased your eBook too, and I eagerly await its arrival. I did want to ask though;would this system work well with a Screen of Green process?
> 
> ...


Stick with the fence posts bro. The StinkBud Jr. uses SGOG (Screen of Green) There are two layers built into the flower system. My soil method also used SCROG.


----------



## BarryDino (Aug 5, 2013)

Where do I find info on the StinkBud Jr using the SGOG method? Is it in the eBook?


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2013)

BarryDino said:


> Where do I find info on the StinkBud Jr using the SGOG method? Is it in the eBook?


Here are the plans bro. Good luck!


----------



## birdmananyweather (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey stink, I just read you don't use a cycle timer anymore for the cloner, Do you find the results to be better or just the same? My buddy has one of those DWC cloners and its reservoir is super tiny but the pump stays on all day and it works like a charm, so basically the same thing but aeroponics with water temp not being an issue?


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 8, 2013)

birdmananyweather said:


> Hey stink, I just read you don't use a cycle timer anymore for the cloner, Do you find the results to be better or just the same? My buddy has one of those DWC cloners and its reservoir is super tiny but the pump stays on all day and it works like a charm, so basically the same thing but aeroponics with water temp not being an issue?


24/7 works great for the cloner as the warmer water actually helps with the rooting. You still have to watch for the funk though. I just found some slimy clones in my cloner. Hopefully I got rid of them before it spreads.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Aug 9, 2013)

you think the tahoe clone (the one that didnt root, im pretty sure it was the tahoe) would have survived if ya kept the cloner on the cycle timer? I'm going to stick with your tried and true 100% success rate with the timer instead of 99.9% 24/7 with a lil slime...call me spoiled and stuck up, but its your fault my expectations for this beautiful hobby is set so high haha. thanks for being the man, Stink Sensei


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 12, 2013)

After seeing a gallon of Sweet in a local grow store with a $64 price tag I decided to see if it would be possible to brew some up at home. I think I got it figured out. Funny how the answer seems so apparent after finding it. I will test this to be sure it works, but this looks like an easy way to make Sweet for less than a dollar a gallon. The ingredients are Cane Sugar (plain old sugar) and Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt).


----------



## Esgee (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm about to flower for the first time using the stinkbud 200, but some of my vegging clones are much taller than the other- ones currently at 11" and others and 10", but some are 7". I know I want an average of 12'' but obviously others will be much taller come finish time. Should I just put them all in at the same time anyway, and not worry about the height of the 3 or 4 best? I've got plenty of room to flower in. What does everyone recommend? I hope I'm not over thinking this.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 14, 2013)

Esgee said:


> I'm about to flower for the first time using the stinkbud 200, but some of my vegging clones are much taller than the other- ones currently at 11" and others and 10", but some are 7". I know I want an average of 12'' but obviously others will be much taller come finish time. Should I just put them all in at the same time anyway, and not worry about the height of the 3 or 4 best? I've got plenty of room to flower in. What does everyone recommend? I hope I'm not over thinking this.


You'll be fine bro! In fact the smaller plants may outstretch the larger ones in the end. If some of the plants are a lot bigger just bend the branches down and tie them.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 14, 2013)

420circuit said:


> After seeing a gallon of Sweet in a local grow store with a $64 price tag I decided to see if it would be possible to brew some up at home. I think I got it figured out. Funny how the answer seems so apparent after finding it. I will test this to be sure it works, but this looks like an easy way to make Sweet for less than a dollar a gallon. The ingredients are Cane Sugar (plain old sugar) and Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt).


Be careful adding sugar to your mix. It may end up feeding the funk! Let us know if it works or not and good luck bro!


----------



## bmiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Stinkbug your the MAN! I started reading this when you first started. I was impressed then and was really glad to see you still here and helping everybody, good and Bad! ha ha I'm the bad! I'm researching everything I can to be ready when...I'm ready to start! Thanks for all your time your designs and opinions (Opinions are like butt holes...some stink and others/mine don't!) Haha! Your hard work and making the fu-- ups before I get too! Your true colors come out when you state: "Not my thread but our thread". after reading this maybe couple times, you do build relationship/friendship with others on here. Thank you all for questions and opinions you posted! "You got to chew the meat and spit out the bone"! THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY !! 
First time I've posted here! Got a virgin did ya! Only on posting/socializing!!
Smoking a big O'Bowl for all the gang at Stink Buddy's, Salute ! !


----------



## roofies (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone I just wanted to share my grow. I was starting to get back into it when I stumbled upon this thread. I didnt copy everything as exact as I should have (mainly my work isnt as clean as Stinkbuds) but its a great start back into the hydro/aero world. 
Thanks to Stinkbud for everything you do. I just missed you at hempfest because I got called into work. 

Here is my start. As soon as I finish off my last soil I will be putting 2 more of the units in.



Thanks for everything you do and for spreading the love!


----------



## roofies (Aug 21, 2013)

420circuit said:


> After seeing a gallon of Sweet in a local grow store with a $64 price tag I decided to see if it would be possible to brew some up at home. I think I got it figured out. Funny how the answer seems so apparent after finding it. I will test this to be sure it works, but this looks like an easy way to make Sweet for less than a dollar a gallon. The ingredients are Cane Sugar (plain old sugar) and Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt).



You can get it on amazon for 45$ shipped (grape) or 52$ (raw)

Ive heard that making your own is the way to go though. I saw that you made yours and I look forward to seeing the results!

Cant beat the homemade price tag and the the feeling of knowing what your feeding your plant.


----------



## surf (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you have any diagrams or pics showing the overall layout of everything within the 7'x8' space? Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 28, 2013)

surf said:


> Do you have any diagrams or pics showing the overall layout of everything within the 7'x8' space? Thank you so much for sharing!


Here you go bro;
View attachment 2795124View attachment 2795139


----------



## surf (Aug 29, 2013)

SWEET!!! Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## MedScientist (Aug 30, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> Here you go bro;
> View attachment 2795124View attachment 2795127View attachment 2795128View attachment 2795130View attachment 2795132View attachment 2795135View attachment 2795136View attachment 2795139


It is POST'S like this, that Reminds ME of the REASONS that I LOVE YOU SOoo MUCH!

It is Members LIKE YOU that HELPED ME to KNOW COMPASSION and the "Pay IT Forward" attitude! 

Many THANKS, and MUCH RESPECT Brother StinkBud!

Peace


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow great to see your still updating this... Thanks for all the great info


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey stink bud, since it appears your doing follow ups, I wanted to ask you a question, If i want to try aeroponics but i don't want to build the fence post set up, can I build a setup similar to your cloner setup, but with fewer plant spots than your cloner, to grow my plants till harvest? 

Thanks in advance and thanks for all the info your sharing.


----------



## hehehemann (Sep 3, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> can I build a setup similar to your cloner setup, but with fewer plant spots than your cloner, to grow my plants till harvest?


You can do two plants in the veg set up style, the cloner style will have the roots dangling in the water. You can change the design of this system very easily, Stnkbud just showed us one way to make an easy DIY aero/nft system, you can customize this to however you need it.


----------



## powerslide (Sep 3, 2013)

what are you guys seeing is the best hood for the SoG method? Gonna have 2 600's going


----------



## Bangarang (Sep 3, 2013)

If you guys had a 20' long by 6' wide area what type of hydro system would you install for 30 plants?


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 4, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Hey stink bud, since it appears your doing follow ups, I wanted to ask you a question, If i want to try aeroponics but i don't want to build the fence post set up, can I build a setup similar to your cloner setup, but with fewer plant spots than your cloner, to grow my plants till harvest?
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all the info your sharing.


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 10, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> View attachment 2804347View attachment 2804348


Hey stink bud thank you very much. I actually built your veg unit, the one with the two totes stacked, I have a question for you, the reason for the two totes, is that to keep the roots out the water? And what's the purpose for the cage on the one you just posted for me? I noticed it on your other units as well. I appreciate the help, by the way, I went to buy your book, if I may make a suggestion , some people may not want @havestapound to show up on their Paypal, maybe stinkbuddies is less obvious... Just a thought. Thanks again.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 11, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Hey stink bud thank you very much. I actually built your veg unit, the one with the two totes stacked, I have a question for you, the reason for the two totes, is that to keep the roots out the water? And what's the purpose for the cage on the one you just posted for me? I noticed it on your other units as well. I appreciate the help, by the way, I went to buy your book, if I may make a suggestion , some people may not want @havestapound to show up on their Paypal, maybe stinkbuddies is less obvious... Just a thought. Thanks again.


The cage is actually the plant support. It may need to be even bigger if you veg the plant a long time. Thanks for the suggestion bro!


----------



## 420Barista (Sep 11, 2013)

well depending on who reads your bank statements harvest a pound shouldnt raise any eyebrows. a pound of lettuce? coffee beans?...


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like he's afraid his mother will see the statement.lol


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Sounds like he's afraid his mother will see the statement.lol


haha yeah no not really. I like to take every precaution. Thanks for your input tough.


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 12, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> The cage is actually the plant support. It may need to be even bigger if you veg the plant a long time. Thanks for the suggestion bro!


Thanks stink bud, I built your veg unit, I was surprised how cheap and easy it was to build. 
Have you experimented with different sprayers?


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 12, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Thanks stink bud, I built your veg unit, I was surprised how cheap and easy it was to build.
> Have you experimented with different sprayers?


Yea, the 180 degree sprayers work just as well as the 360 degree sprayers in the rail systems.

I tried a bunch of cheap sprayers when I first started out. The shitty kind you get at Home De*pot*. They usually plug up after a little while.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 12, 2013)

All is well in StinkBud land! Screen of Green baby! I'm talking a sea of dank green buds. Each batch gets better and better. I'm down to 3 strains now. Kandy Kush, Purple Wreck and Stacked Kush. They ended up being the all star winners out of over 20 strains. 

I have 4 new strains of my own I'm trying. Who knows one of them might be the next big thing. I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## 420circuit (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on Kandy Kush, it is growing great in rails. Also having good results with Blue OG, similar growth as with KK. For high CBD have started a couple Meltdown from 303 Seeds, it is a shorter plant with lots of buds, will smoke test in a couple weeks.


----------



## chongers (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Stink, I have been reading and somehow missed where you got the Candy Kush seeds from. I looked on Attitude Seed Bank and there are 2 different sources they have, I'm wondering which ones to order that you have grown. Sorry for being redundant but its tough to search the forum on my phone. Thanks


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2013)

chongers said:


> Hey Stink, I have been reading and somehow missed where you got the Candy Kush seeds from. I looked on Attitude Seed Bank and there are 2 different sources they have, I'm wondering which ones to order that you have grown. Sorry for being redundant but its tough to search the forum on my phone. Thanks


Theres only one by reserva privada "kandy kush." Spelled with a k


----------



## chongers (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for u'r reply Sky Rocket. The reason I was confused is because at Attitude Seed Bank there are two different Kandy Kush options. One from Reserva Privada and the other from DNA I believe. The pics look pretty different so I needed clarification. If u see this Stinkbud, could u respond?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 2, 2013)

chongers said:


> Thanks for u'r reply Sky Rocket. The reason I was confused is because at Attitude Seed Bank there are two different Kandy Kush options. One from Reserva Privada and the other from DNA I believe. The pics look pretty different so I needed clarification. If u see this Stinkbud, could u respond?


Thanks Sky! Yea, make sure you get the one spelled with the K. Kandy Kush. It's half Trainwreck and half OG Kush. Holy shit it's good. Big producer too.

You should try the Stacked Kush also. It's right up there with the best in the world.

If I have a plate of nugs in front of me and I take a hit I can tell the Purple Wreck every time! Think grape sweet tarts.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 2, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Thanks for the tip on Kandy Kush, it is growing great in rails. Also having good results with Blue OG, similar growth as with KK. For high CBD have started a couple Meltdown from 303 Seeds, it is a shorter plant with lots of buds, will smoke test in a couple weeks.


I'm looking for some High CBD strains right now. I'm interested in finding something good for seizure patients.


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 3, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I'm looking for some High CBD strains right now. I'm interested in finding something good for seizure patients.


Hey, StinkBud. I'm a big fan of your work. I might be able to help you out. I have strain on the way known as Harlequin Bx's from bodhi Seeds. Pm me if your interested.

Thanks ~ Berad


----------



## balakoth (Oct 3, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> I'm looking for some High CBD strains right now. I'm interested in finding something good for seizure patients.


Hey stink, nice Journal. I followed it for a bit.

Doing my first grow outside of Soil/Hydro. Going try your feeding formula.. but of course.. DRASTICALLY cut down.. As I am assuming you are doing Low Flow aero.. Anything over 800ppm on alot of strains will simply burn up in my system (125 psi HP Aero) (I got nute burn on a test in Veg with 760 ppm heh). 

Was curious if you ever monitored your root chamber temp and had issues crop up with increase in temps there? My chambers dont go past 71 (though id love them to stay around my Res temp which is 66) 

Great info man, appreciate the write ups.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 3, 2013)

If you want to drastically lower root chamber temps use both 4" and 5" fence posts with the 4" inside the 5" with expanding foam insulation in between. Huge difference in root temps and root growth.


----------



## balakoth (Oct 3, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> If you want to drastically lower root chamber temps use both 4" and 5" fence posts with the 4" inside the 5" with expanding foam insulation in between. Huge difference in root temps and root growth.


Yeah well unfortunately heh.. I use 56 Gallon Rubbermaid Roughnecks (Hanging Root system) not the fence post system i hear alot of people talk about (Havent really looked into it)?


----------



## chongers (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Stinkbud
Try going to the CBD Project website, they have at least 30 strains listed with high CBD content


----------



## birdmananyweather (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey stink, is there any reason why you went from 2000+ ppm to 800-1000 ppm?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Because its just not needed.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats what i figured, thanks SS


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2013)

birdmananyweather said:


> Hey stink, is there any reason why you went from 2000+ ppm to 800-1000 ppm?


Your PPM varies depending on strains. Some strains are heavy eaters, some are not. I've had strains that could handle 3000PPM without burning. At the same time I've seen strains show overfeeding at 1200PPM.

I've never had any problems running 1200-1400 PPM with my original recipe. I run 800-1000 PPM with synthetic nutes.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2013)

It just keeps going and going.... I have some new girls mixed in with the old hags. You can see that some of the ladies are starting to turn colors. I bet you can tell which one is the Purple Wreck! The Kandy Kush nugs are huge! Some are fist size and feel heavy as fuck! You really have to try the Kandy Kush, you won't be sorry. The Stacked Kush is the other big winner.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Oct 27, 2013)

Do u have a certain medical card for that?


----------



## DrDank (Oct 28, 2013)

That Purple Wreck looks so tasty


----------



## Jnsbloom (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Stinkbud first and foremost THANKS for the info. I am new join to the site but started reading the forum last year and built your system. My boys and I have consistently pulled a pound of OG Kush maybe beginners luck not sure. But I am not sure we are running our lights effectively. We have been running one table under a 1000 watt vented hood with 6 plants. so each of the tables has its own light. Should I have 2 or 3 tables on one light?


----------



## thunderbunny (Dec 14, 2013)

you are all smoking way too much of your own product LOL......if your pumps draw more amperage at start up than the circuit and the circuit breaker is rated at, the circuit breaker will trip to OFF, end of story! The WEAK link in your timer setup is the power strip...you are still turning on all 3,4 5, or 6 pumps all at once, and that additional start up current ( and all of the transient voltage spikes that come with it) will burn up the cheap, internal wiring and contacts INSIDE OF THE POWER STRIP. 

YES, you are protecting your interval timer, but you will eventually burn up the power strip starting and starting those pumps constantly, and then, even if your timer is still working perfectly, the pumps will still fail to turn on because the inside of the power strip is charred and carbonized....what you need to do is wire 20 amp electrical outlets to the relay output, and plug your pumps into them.

The weak link in oyur chain is the power strip, altho the internals of the interval timer will eventually end up charred and burned, just like the power strips. At that point, the pumps do not work, and the power strip starts building up heat internally (from the resistance if the carbon deposits) and eventually will just melt, or even catch on fir e and burn!

Nothing against you guys, but you have got to get rid of those power strips.....that power strip is still taking the full brunt of the start up transisent current spikes when the pumps all go on at once!

I am an electrical engineer, and have been working on this kind of crap for years.....a better solution would be to design and build a microcontroller controlled circuit that would sense the timer input "on" signal, and then switch each plug and pump (each would have a separate relay) on, one at a time, appx 5 seconds apart.....a short assembly language program would do it...the controller would wait for a "wake up" signal from the interval timer, and then wake up and start doing its thing, one pump at a time.

Good Luck......Thunderbunny


----------



## tallen (Dec 15, 2013)

I just seen this thread made stickie status and wanted to say congrats SB. I spent weeks reading this thing back when I was just starting out and learned a ton. I even bought some sprayers and recycle timers that are still gathering dust because I never made it to aero/ntf like I originally planned. But my set-up is still heavily influenced by this thread - 3 flood tables under 2k on a 3 week rotation, works so well with less points of failure I see no need to "upgrade". Anyway, just wanted to say congrats!

Happy Harvests!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

This thread is great.. Hilarious it got stickied after all these years....what made the difference now? 

BUT, check out the 3 stages of flower thread... SS and co. have taken it to the next level. SB original system looks great, but those buds look real small to my standards.. But still, I am sure the quality is there

Cheers to all


----------



## thunderbunny (Dec 16, 2013)

.......... .


----------



## browniesnblunts (Dec 17, 2013)

I started reading this thread in 2009. It took me a while to get through it back then but I started with the original system. I have followed SS's work and improvements in both systems design and formulas. Now runninng 5 flower racks and a 20 oz harvest from 12 plants is considered "light weight." You are right, SuperStoner's "Three Stages of Flower" is a great improvement and continuation of the method.


----------



## Liothen831 (Dec 23, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM.
> 
> What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.
> 
> ...


 PH of 5.8 seems a bit high, most of your nutrients and trace elements all line up at a PH of 6.5. If you go higher or lower you lock some out.
Most nutrient lines have a feeding schedule online, at your local hydro shop, or even with the product. It tells you what to use and how much. Don't try and follow what one person uses. There are many factors involved like the strain, temperature, humidity, if you run CO2, and more. Start at 80% of what it says on the bottle. You can add more as you see what your plants can take.


----------



## Daithy (Dec 23, 2013)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the awesome tutorial. Question: why is there 24 holes in the vegging aparatus when only 14 plants is being moved over?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Liothen831 said:


> PH of 5.8 seems a bit high, most of your nutrients and trace elements all line up at a PH of 6.5. If you go higher or lower you lock some out.
> Most nutrient lines have a feeding schedule online, at your local hydro shop, or even with the product. It tells you what to use and how much. Don't try and follow what one person uses. There are many factors involved like the strain, temperature, humidity, if you run CO2, and more. Start at 80% of what it says on the bottle. You can add more as you see what your plants can take.


This post makes no sense. First it says pH of 5.8 is high then says it should be 6.5, when 5.8 is absolutely perfect. This is hydro, ya know. And start at 50% or less of recipes, never heard the 80%.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Daithy said:


> Hi, thanks for the awesome tutorial. Question: why is there 24 holes in the vegging aparatus when only 14 plants is being moved over?


Space to navigate? Survival of the fittest? Messed up? Could be anything, doesn't matter, make as many as you need. I have had cloners with 5 sites and 73 sites.


----------



## bmiller (Dec 24, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> This thread is great.. Hilarious it got stickied after all these years....what made the difference now?
> 
> BUT, check out the 3 stages of flower thread... SS and co. have taken it to the next level. SB original system looks great, but those buds look real small to my standards.. But still, I am sure the quality is there
> 
> Cheers to all


I've read most of your posts but yet to see any pics! I'd like to see your standards...show us your BUDS/finished products!! Then call them "real small to my standards"...since you are talking, then show your walking it!
Not putting you down oceangreen...would like to see some pics if available.
MERRY CHRISTMAS and happy grows everybody!


----------



## xxgomez112xx (Jan 4, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> You need to start somewhere. If you have a friend that is growing ask them if you can have some cuttings. If not you will have to start from seed the first time.
> 
> If you do have to start from seed use some Rapid Rooter plugs and just stick the plug in the net pot.
> 
> ...


Could you run this with a flood and drain system?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 5, 2014)

If that is your preference. You may not harvest as much, or maybe more, who knows. Start a thread if you give it a try.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

If you want to run flood and drain I'd look up Al B fuct on here. This system is awesome for its own reasons, ebb and flow has its place to(I run ebb and flow). I need to finally get around to checking out SS's thread. I'm not in a position to change my system anytime soon, but still love the idea of this method, and appreciate what SB and SS have done with it.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice thread, thank you all .


----------



## bmiller (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Super Stoner1. Found this photo and thought you might enjoy it. If I can download it!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Love it. Now that's a death ray.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 7, 2014)

bmiller said:


> Hey Super Stoner1. Found this photo and thought you might enjoy it. If I can download it!View attachment 2954665


OMG that's too fucking funny!! I want one...


----------



## midnitetoak (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Stinkbud! Great thread thanks for sharing your knowledge. One question: Is it possible to use the aerocloner sprayers with clones started in rockwool? Or would cubes hold too much moisture? Tried to look back in the over one thousand pages of this thread for an answer but just don't have the time thanks


----------



## kingpyro (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Been following this thread for quite some time and am impressed with the excellent work and sharing of knowledge. I cannot find 1/2" quick disconnects anywhere, does anyone have an online source for these or maybe they go by a different name. Sorry if this has been asked/answered but I did not see it


----------



## midnitetoak (Jan 17, 2014)

midnitetoak said:


> Hey Stinkbud! Great thread thanks for sharing your knowledge. One question: Is it possible to use the aerocloner sprayers with clones started in rockwool? Or would cubes hold too much moisture? Tried to look back in the over one thousand pages of this thread for an answer but just don't have the time thanks


Looks like many other aeroponic sprayer users are rooting in rockwool; should be fine I guess. Now can I build a smaller version of this system to fit in my veg cabinets...hmm


----------



## bmiller (Jan 17, 2014)

midnitetoak said:


> Looks like many other aeroponic sprayer users are rooting in rockwool; should be fine I guess. Now can I build a smaller version of this system to fit in my veg cabinets...hmm


Here is my stupid mistake! I unplugged my cloner to work on it. Yep I forgot to plug it back in! Out of 21 baby seeds just starting good, I lost 5! Some were in rockwool only b/c their root was to short for collars. I can't remember what stinkbud uses, but superstoner1 uses I believe 'rooter plugs' (Not real sure). I've learned my lesson on this subject. I think ss1 even takes them out of the plugs when they reach a certain age. Man I hope ss1 or old dog replies or corrects me. There are lots of very good growers here, and I'm hoping somebody responds to your question correctly. Anyway this was my screw up. I hope it helps. I'm going with the insurance so at my age I can blame my memory. I wasn't even stoned either, so it had to be my memory! Isn't that right Old Dog? I'm going to go with ss1 way next bunch of seeds! I try to follow these guys and I still screw up, my FAUGHT!!
Good luck and keep posting so we know how it works for you and don't forget to post the pics!


----------



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

just marking this so I can read. Great so far.


----------



## midnitetoak (Jan 22, 2014)

By Jove I think I've got it! I will build a mini-aero-sprayer (much like SBs aero-cloner box but smaller in height) that will fit into my small veg cabinet...and I will build the aerosprayer flower system as well using PVC fence post but I may need to add a veg tent and another taller aero-sprayer bin to accommodate longer roots from larger more mature vegging plants but I do have some space if this becomes apparent...for now I plan to veg in the aero system for a few weeks before flipping to 12/12 which will hopefully will eliminate the need for another veg area in my perpetual grow


----------



## midnitetoak (Jan 27, 2014)

Stinkbud is right- some home stores do not stock pvc fence posts til spring. No problem, though, I built my aero system with regular 4" pvc pipe. Sure having fun building the aeroponic systems and will be integrated them into my grow in the coming weeks. Thanks for all the great ideas and inspiration, stink buddy!


----------



## Kickinit13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, took me about 3-4 months to read this thread. Good info. Thanks everyone for contributing.


----------



## O'Shit (Feb 10, 2014)

S's I was growing with ur botanicare excel spreadsheet recipe and had amazing results. Well I quit growing for a couple of years and used the recipe again and grew tons of fluff. R u still using botanicare if so same recipe or different? What about aqua shield I think they stopped making it. Thx for the response I'm just trying to grow some more dense arms not pillows. I was up to 1.27g/watt please help me get back to that thx


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Still using the same basic recipe. Its in my thread, my 3 stages of flower, somewhere between pages 5 & 12. Aqua shield is still being made, it even has a new look on the container. The nutes really don't have a lot to do with density, that is more strain and environment.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Still using the same basic recipe. Its in my thread, my 3 stages of flower, somewhere between pages 5 & 12. Aqua shield is still being made, it even has a new look on the container. The nutes really don't have a lot to do with density, that is more strain and environment.


Listen to Superstoner fellas! Density has to do with environment and strain. Basically you want your room cool and you want the right genetics. Genetics are key but if you run your room too hot, you'll still end up with a head of lettuce no matter how good the strain is. How cool do you want your room? Under 70 degrees is best but it won't hurt to run it 60-65 degrees. In the winter you can actually do it but in the summer it's almost impossible.

There are two camps in the Pacific Northwest right now. There's the commercial growers and there's the medical growers. The commercial guys are all about hydro and grams per watt. All they care about is profit. On the medical side of things are the dispensaries. You to have a doctors approval and a medical card just to get into those places. On the medical side everyone is talking about high CBD strains. They don't give a fuck about how much you harvest. All they care about is whether it's going to help their chronic back pain. Many of the people don't even want to get high. They need meds that will let them work without being fucked up all the time. I've always been more of a medical kind of guy. I prefer to work with people that talk about what's best for muscle spasms. The places I visit have vast selections of medical specific strains. They don't buy in quantity and don't sell as much as the big boys.

Here are some high CBD strains you might want to hunt down:
*Sour Tsunami
Harlequin
Omrita Rx3
Jamaican Lion
Cannatonic
Juanita la Lagrimosa
Misty
Good Medicine
TB x OGK
OG Afghani
Jamaican Skunk
Downtown Diesel
Cottan Candy X Diesel
Sugaree X Blue Diesel
SFV
R-4
Bubblegum Kush
Intensive Care OG Kush
Kushage
Soma A+
Stinky Purple
Poison OG
Granny Durkel
Wu#1
Phenom Phen
Silver Dragon
Monkey Balls
F5 Manawell
Sweet SF x OG
Black Queen*

Don't be alarmed that you don't see me hanging out in the forums much. I'm currently writing a novel and expect to have it done this summer. I have to focus on what's important and my novel is #1 right now. Have fun growing!
SB


----------



## james24 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just started reading yesterday and have not seen it mentioned yet. Is there a limit to how many lights, pumps, etc you should connect to an outlet even with power strips? Should you spread them out to different outlets/areas?

-cloner=light, pump

-veg= light, pump

-flower station= pumps x3

-In my case x2 400w HPS

-x2 inline fan/carbon filter.

Maybe more with oscillating fan but, that is 11 needed outlets already. 

Sorry for the newb questions but, I would hate to blow something out.


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 13, 2014)

james24 said:


> Just started reading yesterday and have not seen it mentioned yet. Is there a limit to how many lights, pumps, etc you should connect to an outlet even with power strips? Should you spread them out to different outlets/areas?
> 
> -cloner=light, pump
> 
> ...


James not sure what your asking but 11 outlets needed is not alot spread out over a few different breakers, best rule of thumb if you got too much plugged in 1 outlet and your popping the breaker, spread out to other outlets on other breakers.
or you can get a thingy called a killawatt meter and it will tell you the power needed for whatever you plug in it.


----------



## james24 (Feb 13, 2014)

420Barista said:


> James not sure what your asking but 11 outlets needed is not alot spread out over a few different breakers, best rule of thumb if you got too much plugged in 1 outlet and your popping the breaker, spread out to other outlets on other breakers.
> or you can get a thingy called a killawatt meter and it will tell you the power needed for whatever you plug in it.



What I mean is, most household outlets are duplex is it ok to connect a powerstrip to each giving you 12 from one (duplex outlet) or would it be better to connect one power strip to an outlet at the door way and another by the closet.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 13, 2014)

james24 said:


> Just started reading yesterday and have not seen it mentioned yet. Is there a limit to how many lights, pumps, etc you should connect to an outlet even with power strips? Should you spread them out to different outlets/areas?
> 
> -cloner=light, pump
> 
> ...


Yes there is a limit and you need to be careful or you could start a fire. I've seen plugs overheat and melt the wires inside the outlet box. Most outlets are rated for 15 amps. A 1000 watt light draws about 8.3 amps. Replacing your 15amp breaker with a 20amp breaker will not let you run more lights safely. If the wires are rated for 15 amps it doesn't matter what your breaker is rated at, you still have to stay within the 15 amp limit. You should only run about 80% of what your breaker is rated at.

So you can't really use different plugs if they are on the same breaker. You need to figure out which plugs go to which breakers. If you try to run too many lights, A/C, fans, pumps, etc... off of one outlet you are asking for trouble. If you find that you breaker keeps popping every time your lights go on, staggering the lights may keep the breaker from popping but you are still fucking up. 

You also have to be careful running extension cords from different parts of the house. If you do, they need to be rated for more power than you need or they could heat up and melt off the insulation. I've seen extension cords get so hot you could barely touch them.

You're best solution is to hire an electrician and add more circuits to your house. Tell them you are setting up a rendering farm for computer animations. Tell them you don't know anything about power but you do know that your computers use between 750-1000 watts of power each and you have 10 of them (or whatever you need). Let him know that you will also be adding A/C to the room so the computers will stay cool and not overheat. It's expensive but not as costly as burning down the house or worse, killing yourself and family in the worse possible way. Is there anything worse that burning to death?

Chances are the electrician will put two and two together and figure out what your doing. They usually don't give a shit though. It's better if you have an electrician friend that will do it all for trade. If you live in a legal state and have your grow card then you really don't have anything to worry about anyway.

Oh yea, there is one more option if you have a dryer outlet. They are usually rated for 240 volts and 30 amps. You can safely run 2-1000w lights off of one dryer outlet. You can buy ballasts that run on 240 volts or get a splitter that will give you two 15 amp outlets.

Be safe bro!
SB


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 13, 2014)

this is the most bull shitting thread yet . I pull almost 3 zips a day average. 30 plants in flower all times. 30 in veg . and 12 in the cloner . this guy has mabe 10 plants in that small room. for 16 ounces every 3 weeks. so he said 9 flower 3 cloner . 3 veg. so 15 week before harvest. 52 week a year. 3 harvests 10 plants. so that would have to be 9 ounces a plant each. those don't look like 9 zip plants to me. more like 4 each tops. mabe 5 , 10 zips plants are in tomato cages with 1000s of watts on top of them. and from seed . Im smelling some serious bullll shittt.


----------



## vro (Feb 13, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> this is the most bull shitting thread yet . I pull almost 3 zips a day average. 30 plants in flower all times. 30 in veg . and 12 in the cloner . this guy has mabe 10 plants in that small room. for 16 ounces every 3 weeks. so he said 9 flower 3 cloner . 3 veg. so 15 week before harvest. 52 week a year. 3 harvests 10 plants. so that would have to be 9 ounces a plant each. those don't look like 9 zip plants to me. more like 4 each tops. mabe 5 , 10 zips plants are in tomato cages with 1000s of watts on top of them. and from seed . Im smelling some serious bullll shittt.


i cant smell anything because im gay


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

Kinddiesel I think your approach and math are wrong. Each one of the rail systems is designed to hold around 8-10 plants if I remember correctly its been along time since I've read this all. Which would put around 30 in flower at a time. So 8-10 plants each with we'll say 2oz/plant, would be....drum roll.....between 16-20 oz per rail system. So now you multiply that by 3 systems ( or however many you decide to run) and stagger the harvests and you can pull 16-20+oz every 3 weeks.(that is based on a 9 week flowering strain).

Check out superstoners thread man its more recent, and has great examples of how to achieve these kinda of results.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol...........


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 14, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> this is the most bull shitting thread yet . I pull almost 3 zips a day average. 30 plants in flower all times. 30 in veg . and 12 in the cloner . this guy has mabe 10 plants in that small room. for 16 ounces every 3 weeks. so he said 9 flower 3 cloner . 3 veg. so 15 week before harvest. 52 week a year. 3 harvests 10 plants. so that would have to be 9 ounces a plant each. those don't look like 9 zip plants to me. more like 4 each tops. mabe 5 , 10 zips plants are in tomato cages with 1000s of watts on top of them. and from seed . Im smelling some serious bullll shittt.


Yo bro, we are all friends here trying to help each other but the truth is my dick is bigger than yours! LOL Just kidding I have a little dick... let's stop all this posing and talk about what really matters. Which is....

What high CBD strains are you guys using? What strains works best for pain, spasms, nausea, etc... I don't care if they are small producing plants, all I care about is what works best medicinally. Are you having better luck with tinctures, edibles or smoking? Let's get this thread back on track.

Spread the love,
Stinkbud


----------



## bmiller (Feb 14, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> Yo bro, we are all friends here trying to help each other but the truth is my dick is bigger than yours! LOL Just kidding I have a little dick... I don't want to get too much into numbers as I said before only posers spout off shit about grams per watt and total harvest amounts. I just have to laugh though because you are so funny. I know some of you love your numbers. For you measurbators here are some real world digits...
> 
> Here in the Great NW guys are harvesting 8-16oz plants in soil from the big producing plants while some of the slower strains only produce 4-5oz per plant. With 30 plants, harvesting every 2 months that comes out to about 2.5oz per day. Now if you have the power, space and budget you can start hitting the 8-16oz per plant. It's not hard with 2 months of veg and the right stains. Now you are starting to see 4-8oz a day. This is using Subcool's Super Soil recipe. I've actually seen one of my friends harvest a 2lb. plant (Sour Diesel). I've also seen him pull 20oz from one Stinkbud Hybrid system. There's even some pictures of it on this thread. When you do the math that's 1.25lbs X 30 plants = 37.5lbs every 60 days. That comes out to 600oz every 2 months or 300oz per month or 10oz per day. If you actually had the space and power it's not that hard to hit huge numbers. Big fucking deal.
> 
> ...


I give you honor and prise, for all your hard work in helping people in their need coping with pain, disease and no money! I know you have deep feelings for these people in need how you help! I'm trying to follow your example! You are a blessing from GOD! I SALUTE you Brotha!! Please don't ever stop helping people


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 14, 2014)

bmiller said:


> I give you honor and prise, for all your hard work in helping people in their need coping with pain, disease and no money! I know you have deep feelings for these people in need how you help! I'm trying to follow your example! You are a blessing from GOD! I SALUTE you Brotha!! Please don't ever stop helping people


No bro, I have to disagree...I'm just a kook that can write and draw up plans. I didn't invent anything. I got my recipe from my mentor and superstoner's recipe is better anyway. I didn't invent the aerocloner, all it did was figure out an easy way to build it myself. All the concepts you see in my book came from other people, all I did was simplify them and make them easy and cheap to build. Even my Hybrid DWC unit uses EZ clone sprayers and your standard DWC concepts. Sure I tweaked the ideas a little but so has everyone else in this thread. Go read superstoner's thread. He's put just as much time into the concepts as me and continues to spread the love. 

I'm just now getting into high CBD shit. There are guys that have been doing it for years. I'm a total kook when it comes to the hot medical strains! I don't have a single tattoo and I don't like smoking dabs. I'm the most uncool person you will ever meet. I'm old and I fart a lot. I should be called StinkButt not StinkBud. I didn't invent marijuana, God did. Let's make sure we give credit where it's due and that's not me.

The real heroes are guys like Jack Herer, Ed Rosenthal, DJ Short and Jorge Cervantes. I'm nothing compared to them. I know of at least 20 growers that can and do run circles around me. I'm always getting schooled by guys that really know their shit. I've made every mistake you could possibly make and still haven't found all the possible fuck ups. I'm trying my best though! lol

So I appreciate your kindness but never forget this one simple fact...StinkBud is a kook!

Now go spread some fucking love!
SB


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey stink, how are the new strains going? Last I saw they looked great. Time to do some swapping?


----------



## james24 (Feb 16, 2014)

Guys a little input. I was going to wait to build a similar set-up but, ballast keeps acting up I figure I should replace it and get started. 

My grow room is 6x4 maybe 6x5 if I remove a built in shelf, what kind of light set would you all recommend? 

-Would 2 400w lights be good or should I go 2 600w.

-I already have a 190 CFM inline fan and carbon filter should I get another fan. What would be a good CFM total.

-Lastly, can you all recommend a good light kit/brand at a reasonable price? I do not want to go through the problem of another one crapping out on me. This is actually the 2nd time it has happened.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 17, 2014)

It's all personal preference buddy and what you can manage to keep optimal conditions. larger wattage lights, larger the yield. This is the wrong forum to ask that if you want a debate, but that was just my 2cents on that matter. Yo stink!!!!!! What's up with some fresh nugg pron brochacho? Been waitin around to see your new beauties all dried and cured!


----------



## BarryDino (Feb 18, 2014)

I have your book, but the plan for this two tiered Veg system is not in it. Could you share the alterations of the plan? Meaning, it appears there are only a few differences. Can you share those?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Hey stink, how are the new strains going? Last I saw they looked great. Time to do some swapping?


What up SS! The new strains ended up a little on the leafy side. LOL It's weird how sometimes the kids look nothing like their parents! I guess that explains why my kid looks a lot like the gardener instead of me! 

Last time I was in Seattle we bought some clones. I was kind of afraid to bring them in to my room because Powdery Mildew is such a problem up here but I wanted some high CBD stuff and didn't want to wait. We found some Harlequin cuttings and another old school skunk strain that's supposed to be really good for meds but it will be some time before we find out for sure.

There is so many strains available up here it's silly. When you walk into the dispensaries there are walls lined with cuttings to buy. It's kind of overwhelming. Not to mention I have a bunch of friends that will give me all the hot strains like Girl Scout Cookies, Green Queen, Blue Dream and Headband. All those strains just make my face melt! LOL I'm actually looking forward to the Skunk the most. When I lived in Hawaii we used to get the best Skunk on earth! The local Hawaiians called it by it's slang name, "StinkBud". So if you were looking for DaKine weed you'd ask, "Hey bradduh, you got da StinkBud?" Now you know where my name came from...

As far as trades go I wish I could send you some cuttings but I'm just too much of a pussy! I am legal up here but as soon as I start sending stuff over the state borders it becomes a serious federal crime. If you ever visit the Great Northwest feel free to visit (hint, hint).

And thanks for keeping the spirit alive! I wish more people would give you credit for all your hard work. YOU DA MAN! So any of you that are reading this thread please give SuperStoner the respect he deserves! He's like the Kung Fu ninja that eventually surpasses his master. Some of you might think that I feel threatened or jelly but it's actually the opposite, I feel like the proud poppa that's watched my kid grow up to be president. Someday I'll have to pass the torch to someone. That someone will be SuperStoner...

Thanks bro!
SB


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2014)

BarryDino said:


> I have your book, but the plan for this two tiered Veg system is not in it. Could you share the alterations of the plan? Meaning, it appears there are only a few differences. Can you share those?


You really don't need the two tiered system. The veg unit basically ends up being a modified StinkBud Hybrid system. The reason I used a two tiered system was so the roots didn't get tangled up together. After awhile I realized it didn't really matter much because you can easily separate the cuttings if you are careful.


----------



## Black Rider (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry if this was asked before, but I got to page 75 or so before I couldn't keep going. 1038 pages is a lot to go through at once.

I'm working in a very small tent- 20"x36"x63". My plan is to take my plants from cuttings all the way through flower in the aero/nft post system. I'd like to do 12 clones (unless that's too many for the space). Do you think I would be better off doing 3 5"x5" fence posts with 4 plants each or 4 4"x4" rails with 3 plants each? Also, are you still using the same nutes you used at the beginning of the thread? I've been seeing a lot of debate whether sweet does anything at all in hydro/aero, but I'd take your word for it.


----------



## BarryDino (Feb 23, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> You really don't need the two tiered system. The veg unit basically ends up being a modified StinkBud Hybrid system. The reason I used a two tiered system was so the roots didn't get tangled up together. After awhile I realized it didn't really matter much because you can easily separate the cuttings if you are careful.


Thank you for that answer. 

I am getting ready to build a system this week. I have a 10' x 20' space to work with. I am planning on using a 10 x 10 area for flowering. Can I simply keep the fence posts at full length? Or would the pump and reservoir be too small? I was thinking about running two 10' posts to the reservoir, rather than two 5' posts. Would this work?

That way I can fit (3) reservoirs with (2) posts each, each post with 6 pots, all in my 10 x 10 area. Which is 36 flowering sites. I would then put (2) of your 18-site veg units along with a cloner in the separate 10 x 10 tent area.

What are your thoughts? I appreciate your help.


----------



## MJD (Feb 24, 2014)

stinkbud,
I have a question about your co2 system and maintaining the oxygen levels in your water. I know the spraying of water oxygenates them but having the air at 1500ppm co2, does it not effect the
oxygen uptake in the water to the roots? 

Cheers,
MJD


----------



## james24 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have been reading the thread and came across the stink bud Jr set-up. Any idea what kind of yields are possible? What if you veg and/or flower for a week longer?


----------



## hillbilly86 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quick question, I know reading early on in this thread you mentioned running the pump for 1 minute then having it shutoff for 5 minutes if I remember correctly. I want to do an aeroponics setup but the extra timer I currently have only allows programming 8 times, would running it for an hour and then shutting off for 2 work or do you think that would be a little much? I can get a timer that can be programmed with a computer to do whatever you want it to but I don't really want to dish out the $100 for it unless I absolutely have to. I've read through allot of your thread here and you definitely know what you're doing so I figured I'd ask


----------



## MJD (Mar 1, 2014)

having two hours off 1 hour on is going to basically kill your plants, stinkbud uses 1 on/5 off to give the maximum amount of oxigentation to the roots, if they are dry for the timeline you suggest they will wilt and die. The timer is 100$ because of its capabilities, if you cannot afford it run your aeroponics system 24/7 but DO NOT give it an hour on and two hours off. 

It will be highly detrimental to your girls

Cheers,
MJD


----------



## hillbilly86 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks MJD, I can afford the timer I'm just a jew bastard and don't like spending money unless I have to lol. I've read thru enough of this thread to know that stinkbud knows his shit, so if he says 1 on/5 off is the best then that's what I'd try first. An hour on 2 hours off did seem like a stretch but you never know till you ask or try, and in true jew form I'll ask before I try and loose money


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2014)

MJD said:


> stinkbud,
> I have a question about your co2 system and maintaining the oxygen levels in your water. I know the spraying of water oxygenates them but having the air at 1500ppm co2, does it not effect the
> oxygen uptake in the water to the roots?
> 
> ...


No effect on the O2 to the roots. The roots still end up with more O2 than with soil.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2014)

james24 said:


> I have been reading the thread and came across the stink bud Jr set-up. Any idea what kind of yields are possible? What if you veg and/or flower for a week longer?


The longer you veg the bigger the plants will be and the more you will harvest.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 5, 2014)

hillbilly86 said:


> Quick question, I know reading early on in this thread you mentioned running the pump for 1 minute then having it shutoff for 5 minutes if I remember correctly. I want to do an aeroponics setup but the extra timer I currently have only allows programming 8 times, would running it for an hour and then shutting off for 2 work or do you think that would be a little much? I can get a timer that can be programmed with a computer to do whatever you want it to but I don't really want to dish out the $100 for it unless I absolutely have to. I've read through allot of your thread here and you definitely know what you're doing so I figured I'd ask


I've used a 15/15 minute timer in my Hybrid Aero/DWC unit but not with the rail system. I would invest in one of those CAP timers without the knobs that run 1 min on, 4 minutes off. They are cheaper and you don't have to worry about hitting the knobs and fucking everything up.


----------



## hillbilly86 (Mar 5, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> I've used a 15/15 minute timer in my Hybrid Aero/DWC unit but not with the rail system. I would invest in one of those CAP timers without the knobs that run 1 min on, 4 minutes off. They are cheaper and you don't have to worry about hitting the knobs and fucking everything up.


The one I want to get for $100 is a 2 outlet timer that you program with your computer and each outlet can be programmed separately, very versatile and well worth every penny

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## james24 (Mar 7, 2014)

1) I have not seen it asked but, if someone did not have the room for a veg area could this system be used to perpetually grow autos in a veg/flower room?

2) What is the max number of openings a single flower system can efficiently have with the recommended pump?


----------



## james24 (Mar 10, 2014)

can you veg in the flower system or flower in the veg system? Trying to figure out the best use of space.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2014)

james24 said:


> 1) I have not seen it asked but, if someone did not have the room for a veg area could this system be used to perpetually grow autos in a veg/flower room?
> 
> 2) What is the max number of openings a single flower system can efficiently have with the recommended pump?


1) I wouldn't mess with autos bro. You are better off with some better strains. You can have just one system if you have access to seeds or clones.

2) The rail systems can support as many as 14 holes if you keep the plants small. If you want less plants just veg them longer to make them bigger.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 11, 2014)

james24 said:


> can you veg in the flower system or flower in the veg system? Trying to figure out the best use of space.


You can do everything from the flowering system including make clones. If you have access to a mother plant you can take cuttings and put them right into the flower system. Veg them for a few weeks and then go right into flower. Same with seeds...


----------



## Edge7 (Mar 11, 2014)

You don't need those expensive cap timers! You can by inexpensive 45 seconds per cycle timers off Ebay, get 2 for $30, that's what I use. Also, e-z clone sprayers suck, get the sprayers from Lowes, they are 10 times better.


----------



## lucas24 (Mar 11, 2014)

Stink, great thread.

I was wondering if you could flower in the veg system. If so, any idea what the max yield would be per plant? There are more spaces but, I assume they would not be able to get as big due to spacing.

The dimensions of my room is awkward so, I have to fit things differently.


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Mar 15, 2014)

What a gem of a thread I stumbled on! Thanks for all the info StinkBud!


----------



## Miley T (Mar 15, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> I've used a 15/15 minute timer in my Hybrid Aero/DWC unit but not with the rail system. I would invest in one of those CAP timers without the knobs that run 1 min on, 4 minutes off. They are cheaper and you don't have to worry about hitting the knobs and fucking everything up.


Can you link info to your aero/dwc hybrid? Im moving through the thread but 1500 pages is a lot to search lol. 

Im was doing to do a Dwc with fog, but I'm leaning toward aero instead. Looking for ideas. Debating on 8x8 x 1 ft enclosures with an aero setup inside, as I'm trying to save on nutes and aero and fog seem like the best option. Ideas? (I outlined a little more what I was trying to do in my own thread under DWC. I'll link if ur interested.)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/813427-ambitious-rdwc-sog-setup-advice.html


----------



## JustADudeMan (Mar 21, 2014)

Does this system count on the water cycling every 5 minutes for one minute to keep the water moving around, no letting the nutes settle, etc.. 
Just curious wether a air stone or two would be beneficial?
not sure if this has been covered, but after 100 or so pages ithought someone might be able to help me out,


----------



## maverickx (Mar 25, 2014)

what is the length of the system including the res?


----------



## phukush (Apr 7, 2014)

I bought the book and am doing my first run with the cloner and Aero Veg unit. All is going well except for reservoir temp. Room ambient is at 75 F (warmer under lights) with lots of air movement but my water temp is about 72 F. According to the book, the water should be 68F or lower based on my room temp. I'm using the Eco 396 pumps with a Titan fixed short timer 1on/4off. How are the rest of you keeping the reservoir below ambient?? I understand how swamp/evap coolers work but there's not much evaporation going on in my reservoir.


----------



## MJD (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Stink, I am building a setup very similiar to yours and just have a question regarding the cycling of the aeroponics...I know you run a 1 min on/5 min off system, but I forgot to purchase my cycle timer :/ is a 15min on/15 min off ok or a little too much for the clones roots and will lead to root rot?

Cheers!


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 14, 2014)

phukush said:


> I bought the book and am doing my first run with the cloner and Aero Veg unit. All is going well except for reservoir temp. Room ambient is at 75 F (warmer under lights) with lots of air movement but my water temp is about 72 F. According to the book, the water should be 68F or lower based on my room temp. I'm using the Eco 396 pumps with a Titan fixed short timer 1on/4off. How are the rest of you keeping the reservoir below ambient?? I understand how swamp/evap coolers work but there's not much evaporation going on in my reservoir.


You should be okay bro. Just watch for any weird smells or a slim building up on the sides. If you see or smell anything wrong you have to run synthetic nutes or a res cooler.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 14, 2014)

MJD said:


> Hey Stink, I am building a setup very similiar to yours and just have a question regarding the cycling of the aeroponics...I know you run a 1 min on/5 min off system, but I forgot to purchase my cycle timer :/ is a 15min on/15 min off ok or a little too much for the clones roots and will lead to root rot?
> 
> Cheers!


I've used a 15/15 minute timer and it seemed to work fine. It takes a long time for the roots to dry out. The 15min on does seem to heat the water up a little more so watch your temps. Remember, warm water is the #1 cause of root rot.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 14, 2014)

maverickx said:


> what is the length of the system including the res?


 Believe it or not you can actually make the system any size you want to fit your space. The plans are just a suggestion. Measure your space and then give yourself enough room to walk/move around. I had 3 Stinkbud Sr. systems in a 7x8 closet. I couldn't get inside but I could change the reservoirs very easy.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 14, 2014)

JustADudeMan said:


> Does this system count on the water cycling every 5 minutes for one minute to keep the water moving around, no letting the nutes settle, etc..
> Just curious wether a air stone or two would be beneficial?
> not sure if this has been covered, but after 100 or so pages ithought someone might be able to help me out,


I use an air stone in the StinkBud Hybrid units. You don't really need one in the rail type systems.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 14, 2014)

lucas24 said:


> Stink, great thread.
> 
> I was wondering if you could flower in the veg system. If so, any idea what the max yield would be per plant? There are more spaces but, I assume they would not be able to get as big due to spacing.
> 
> The dimensions of my room is awkward so, I have to fit things differently.


You are better off vegging in the flower system or running a couple of Aero/DWC systems.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Apr 22, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> You are better off vegging in the flower system or running a couple of Aero/DWC systems.


stink bro i have been fallowing this thread since 2009. i must finally say insane.... i was using your original system designs in 2009 when my door got kicked in at 6am....lol did suck but life goes on....


----------



## vicious canid (Apr 25, 2014)

just built ez-cloner wish me luck


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 25, 2014)

vicious canid said:


> just built ez-cloner wish me luck


Luck!
I'm converting my cloner sprayer to dwc, I ran a under sized pump and I think the stems are staying to wet, the water isn't realy atomizing, going to a see if a big stone does the trick and gets some rots poppin,..


----------



## Scroga (Apr 26, 2014)

My sprayers were constantly clogg ing with shit (I add unstrained tea and myco granules ) I've since pulled the head of the pump, and just have it directly spraying at the lid, fountain style..2 have rooted, if the rest take its not a fluke..does seem excessive though...


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe a 90• off the pump at the right level would create a pretty good current, which would bubble up and burst into the air,... 
Might help the stems from getting to wet and rotting which was my issue


----------



## BigTexan (May 11, 2014)

If i were to build this cloner, seeing as it looks like it works really well for you. would i be able to transfer them into soil whenever i switch them to veg?


----------



## mike.hotel (May 12, 2014)

BigTexan said:


> If i were to build this cloner, seeing as it looks like it works really well for you. would i be able to transfer them into soil whenever i switch them to veg?


I have had success starting in hydro (with this cloner), and switching to pots... although I don't know why you would want to


----------



## junglejim3 (May 22, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


I would like it if you could also list what you use for Flowering Nuts?


----------



## baxiliniu (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a solution for the veg system:
It has 64 netpots/sqm (I used 3" netpots, can acomodate 2") and its feature is to keep the roots separate from each other, they never get tangled and the system cannot be clogged. It uses a 10 gallon reservoir so it uses very little water and nutes.
Its 25 days from seed:
- first 7 days in a regular cloner(french platinum system)
- 18 days in the veg system (DIY) 

First pic is second day in the veg system. 9th day from seed
Second pic is 25 day from seed.

What do you think about it?


----------



## BigTexan (Jun 3, 2014)

baxiliniu said:


> I have a solution for the veg system:
> It has 64 netpots/sqm (I used 3" netpots, can acomodate 2") and its feature is to keep the roots separate from each other, they never get tangled and the system cannot be clogged. It uses a 10 gallon reservoir so it uses very little water and nutes.
> Its 25 days from seed:
> - first 7 days in a regular cloner(french platinum system)
> ...


 You got some killer roots man im about to make my own cloner with a 50 gall water tight tote and 400 GPH pump for the sprayers. waiting for harvest so i can have some money lol


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 3, 2014)

How does everyone use this system from seed? I would imagine rockwool cubes would stay too moist to be effective. Sorry if I missed this in the 340+ pages, I did read them all

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2014)

tips(the cut) of my clones keep rotting and no roots? is this because my levels are too high? im using airstones...or is it beacuse im adding roots excelurator to cloner..?


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 3, 2014)

T


Scroga said:


> tips(the cut) of my clones keep rotting and no roots? is this because my levels are too high? im using airstones...or is it beacuse im adding roots excelurator to cloner..?


Temps could be high. What's your cycle timer running on? Your pump could be warming up the water. All you need is just plain ol tap water. No need for roots excelurator. I run 4 minutes off 1 minute on. I throw in a couple of frozen water bottles for security measures. Plus there's no need for airstones.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2014)

its winter in oz atm..ambient temps would be around 18 to 20c..no cycle, its attatched to a manifold of 20 airlines lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 3, 2014)

kingpyro said:


> How does everyone use this system from seed? I would imagine rockwool cubes would stay too moist to be effective. Sorry if I missed this in the 340+ pages, I did read them all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


From seed I use rapid rooters and I play with my cycle timer in the beginning so that the rapid rooter doesn't stay to moist or wet. For example 20 seconds on 45 minutes off...


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> From seed I use rapid rooters and I play with my cycle timer in the beginning so that the rapid rooter doesn't stay to moist or wet. For example 20 seconds on 45 minutes off...


cheers mate, guess ill have to use an independant pump and timer..my cloner is homemade and uses the cloner discs/plugs...thanks again


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 4, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> From seed I use rapid rooters and I play with my cycle timer in the beginning so that the rapid rooter doesn't stay to moist or wet. For example 20 seconds on 45 minutes off...


Thanks for your input.


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 18, 2014)

So got the cloner setup, so far so good. Problem is I am seeing decent roots after 2 weeks but the leaves are wilting badly.. Thoughts?


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 18, 2014)

kingpyro said:


> So got the cloner setup, so far so good. Problem is I am seeing decent roots after 2 weeks but the leaves are wilting badly.. Thoughts?


Me personally I would add some nutes them girls....


----------



## vicious canid (Jun 25, 2014)

working well thx


----------



## Scroga (Jun 25, 2014)

BigTexan said:


> You got some killer roots man im about to make my own cloner with a 50 gall water tight tote and 400 GPH pump for the sprayers. waiting for harvest so i can have some money lol





kingpyro said:


> So got the cloner setup, so far so good. Problem is I am seeing decent roots after 2 weeks but the leaves are wilting badly.. Thoughts?


Got em healthy yet? Pics would be good

Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 29, 2014)

They are looking better after adding some nutes. 

Can't get the damn top to stop dripping though. Suggestions there?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 29, 2014)

Has anyone tried transferring from veg into bubble buckets, waterfarm, under current or any other larger system?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigTexan (Jul 4, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Got em healthy yet? Pics would be good
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


I havnt gotten my big setup done yet i picked up a 80$ ez-Cloner easiest system ever just wish it wasnt so packed together as far as plant space. no chemicals no phing needed ive just been putting straight tap water in and seeing roots in as little as 2-3 days. no shaving or splitting the stem either. easy as cut and dip in rooting hormone if you want but ive seen no difference in using gel or powder. the water dripping initiates the plants natural rooting hormone thats why it usualy always has 100% if not then your water is nasty or your temps are too high cant really be too low of temps with this cloner ive had it down to 60 degree and it was fine.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 4, 2014)

i want to build one! how does it work? lol


----------



## BigTexan (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404499408&sr=8-1&keywords=king+cloner

I bought that for now till i have enough patience to build a bigger one all you need is a water proof container a pump and some misters and boom you will have 100% success rate. if you buy or look at a cloner there is not much to it, and its the best system for clones for hydro or soil. i do soil but use a hydro cloner. works very well.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 4, 2014)

I've built a few...my latest one seems to be slow... changed from a pump with misters to air stones... think I liked the misters better as far as getting the job done but they where constantly clogging up on me ...


----------



## BigTexan (Jul 4, 2014)

sm-90 never have a problem again


----------



## Scroga (Jul 4, 2014)

I use an Aussie product called pythoff lol it's basically chloramine...


----------



## Scroga (Jul 4, 2014)

Think I might try it again after talking to you... think I might bore out the misters with a hot needle ...and use better quality garden hose... I was using the stuff that has that white fibre in the rubber...(think that was the clogging agent)


----------



## BigTexan (Jul 5, 2014)

usually something in your misters is either algae or roots lol some people don't put filters on there stuff.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheers mate!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 8, 2014)

just pop out the misters and put in new ones. takes a few seconds.

anyways. you should replace them every year or something...


----------



## BigTexan (Jul 8, 2014)

misters should never had to be changed i use a very thin filter on my pump and only have to change it out every 5 days or so. after 5 days that filter has about 95% of any crap floating around even algea if you run hot temps. but if you run over 80 degrees constantly you need to run sm-90 in the cloner.


----------



## J.Mike (Jul 13, 2014)

Very Cool info.


----------



## Daithy (Jul 25, 2014)

Just build a StinkBud systems. The flowering units have a slit across. How does that deal with Lightleaks? I am getting stinky and cloudy res within 2 days..


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 25, 2014)

We could use more info I.e. nutes, type if water etc


----------



## Daithy (Jul 25, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> We could use more info I.e. nutes, type if water etc


I already opened up a thread on this, click here. 

The guys have given me very good advice there, but they don't have SB system, so I had to come here as well. For example, I got axed for having slits in the boxes, but it SB's design. I am just a n00b.

Nutes:
http://rollitup.org/t/are-reservoirs-supposed-to-stink-kinda-funky-after-a-day-or-two.836472/page-5#post-10730733
Dutch Pro Bloom A & B, Keep It Clean, Tap water (pH 7.5 230ppm, or 0.4EC), solution pH'd to 5.8.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 26, 2014)

LolipopCrop said:


> Cool grow bud!
> i used to get an L every 2 weeks in a 4x8 using 1kwatt and 4 botinicare ebb & flows, in the og days. i love perpetual harvests! gl with this one!
> BTW, 1/3 L a week to keep a medical condition under wraps sounds high?
> Unless u are running a doctors office of course?


How many plants did you used to run? I know this is old but...


----------



## Daithy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone have anything to say on SB Flowering units and lightleak? Thanks.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Aug 2, 2014)

im hacked ban me or ill keep spamming hhuhuhuhuhahah


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 23, 2014)

September 2014 Update

I've been doing a lot of experimenting as usual. I've gone to 5" rails and added another veg stage. I'm only running 6 flowering plants per unit. My cloner still works great after all these years. My last plumbing design works perfect. I'll post the cloner plans just in case you haven't already downloaded them.

I"m running Kandy Kush, Critical Kush, Pineapple Express, Critical Sensi Star, Arjan Haze and Blue Cheese right now. The latest pheno of Kandy Kush tastes just like OG Kush. The first pheno I had was more like Train Wreck. I have another seed of Kandy Kush I should pop. I love that shit! If you haven't grown Kandy Kush go order some seeds right now, you won't be sorry.

The photos are of the different stages. Coner and Veg units, Veg unit, flower units. It's all one big party! You guys keep up stoke and I'll try to keep you guys up to speed on the latest and greatest.

StinkBud


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey stink didn't a while back you were praising purple wreck? So do you prefer kandy kush or purple wreck now? Also in your stink bud jr 6 site are you stil vegging 3 weeks before 12/12?


----------



## ERB3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anything about droplet size for the mister system?


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 24, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Hey stink didn't a while back you were praising purple wreck? So do you prefer kandy kush or purple wreck now? Also in your stink bud jr 6 site are you stil vegging 3 weeks before 12/12?


Purple Wreck was a little too leafy for my liking. I really like dense, hard buds that are easy to trim. The Kandy Kush pheno I'm running now rules! The taste is incredible.

I have 2 phenotypes of Arjan Haze right now. One if them is sweet with a hint of citrus, the other just kind of sucks. LOL

I'm vegging 6 weeks now. 3 weeks in the small veg unit under the 250W MH and another 3 weeks in a rail system under 1000W HPS. Which reminds me, I need to pick up another MH bulb for veg.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 24, 2014)

ERB3 said:


> Anything about droplet size for the mister system?


I really don't think it matters much with my fence post systems. They are primarily an NFT system. I think the timer has more to do with O2 than the size of water droplets. Let me explain, the plants are sprayed for 1 minute and then left to dry out for the next 5 minutes. It's the dry time that allow the roots to be exposed to the air. The longer the dry time the more water that drains leaving roots exposed to the air. Even clones do better with timer set to 1/5.

The most important thing in growing is which strain you choose. If you can find a killer strain it doesn't matter which technique you use. You can take some Kandy Kush seeds and grow them in some good soil and you will end up with some dank weed. All aeroponics does is give you more weed with less hassle.

I switched back to soil last year but then switched back to my system a few months ago. Why? Soil is the biggest pain in the ass on Earth! Too much fucking work! It had been so long since I grew with soil I forgot how much it sucked. The thing is I have both soil and aero buds in my stash right now and I actually prefer the taste of the Aeroponic grown bud! I shit you not.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 25, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> Purple Wreck was a little too leafy for my liking. I really like dense, hard buds that are easy to trim. The Kandy Kush pheno I'm running now rules! The taste is incredible.
> 
> I have 2 phenotypes of Arjan Haze right now. One if them is sweet with a hint of citrus, the other just kind of sucks. LOL
> 
> I'm vegging 6 weeks now. 3 weeks in the small veg unit under the 250W MH and another 3 weeks in a rail system under 1000W HPS. Which reminds me, I need to pick up another MH bulb for veg.


Why the longer vegg , were you seeing a decrease in yeilds or is it due to the strains you are running now ..


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 25, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Why the longer vegg , were you seeing a decrease in yeilds or is it due to the strains you are running now ..


I was thinking the same thing. 6 week veg and those girls would be a jungle


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 25, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Why the longer veg, were you seeing a decrease in yeilds or is it due to the strains you are running now ..


I need to keep my plant count to within legal limits. In Oregon you can run a lot of plants under 12" but only 24 max for everything over 12". In Washington you can only have a total of 45 plants per grow site including clones. So now I have a lot less plants but actually harvest more.

I completely filled a rack with just 2 plants once! I train the fuck out of the plants. I super crop them, then bend everything over and over again. I try to keep the plants under the first net layer. Then when they go into flower and start stretching I keep bending the branches over using the top layer of netting to keep them down. I don't get the big donkey dick buds but I do get a lot of Asian dick buds.

It is a fucking jungle! One time I even saw an ape in my flower room. Then I realized it was just my reflection in the Mylar.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol


StinkBud said:


> I need to keep my plant count to within legal limits. In Oregon you can run a lot of plants under 12" but only 24 max for everything over 12". In Washington you can only have a total of 45 plants per grow site including clones. So now I have a lot less plants but actually harvest more.
> 
> I completely filled a rack with just 2 plants once! I train the fuck out of the plants. I super crop them, then bend everything over and over again. I try to keep the plants under the first net layer. Then when they go into flower and start stretching I keep bending the branches over using the top layer of netting to keep them down. I don't get the big donkey dick buds but I do get a lot of Asian dick buds.
> 
> It is a fucking jungle! One time I even saw an ape in my flower room. Then I realized it was just my reflection in the Mylar.


so how often are you havesting now every 6weekz when I vegg that it seemed like it took forever


----------



## joespit (Sep 30, 2014)

hey stinkbud great everything!

how would you go about using your fencepost set up when growing from seed? i see theres no puffed clay or anything like that. Would one just put the seedling in a coco plug or rockwool?


----------



## FrostyPelican (Sep 30, 2014)

So far an excellent read, I've got many more pages to go but I loving it so far. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and taking the time to be so detailed.

I was wondering if you can detail the fence post setup or point me to the approximate page if you already have. I've done DWC but it's always a battle with temps living in the South and growing in soil sucks IMO. This past weekend I got on youtube and started looking at various DIY hydro variants. One of them was the fence post setup which I really dig and could probably keep the res out of the grow area solving my temp issues. The problem is the guys doing the DIYs are nowhere near as thorough as you. They give most of the info but not enough for a complete noob, particularly the specific parts and sizes.

Thanks again for the great thread and posts.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 1, 2014)

joespit said:


> hey stinkbud great everything!
> 
> how would you go about using your fencepost set up when growing from seed? i see theres no puffed clay or anything like that. Would one just put the seedling in a coco plug or rockwool?






 Watch my video


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 1, 2014)

FrostyPelican said:


> So far an excellent read, I've got many more pages to go but I loving it so far. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and taking the time to be so detailed.
> 
> I was wondering if you can detail the fence post setup or point me to the approximate page if you already have. I've done DWC but it's always a battle with temps living in the South and growing in soil sucks IMO. This past weekend I got on youtube and started looking at various DIY hydro variants. One of them was the fence post setup which I really dig and could probably keep the res out of the grow area solving my temp issues. The problem is the guys doing the DIYs are nowhere near as thorough as you. They give most of the info but not enough for a complete noob, particularly the specific parts and sizes.
> 
> Thanks again for the great thread and posts.


A guy could write a book on the subject bro! In fact I did...
http://www.harvestapound.com/


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 4, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> Watch my video


 Do you run the pumps when the rapid rooter is in the cloner?


----------



## joespit (Oct 6, 2014)

what kind of timer do you use? I can't seem to find one that'll enable me to do 1 min on 5 off. Even a lot of the digital ones say 28 on/off positions a day


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 6, 2014)

joespit said:


> what kind of timer do you use? I can't seem to find one that'll enable me to do 1 min on 5 off. Even a lot of the digital ones say 28 on/off positions a day


You need a recycling cap timer like this 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281404094554?nav=SEARCH

Then run it through a relay to run all your pumps.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2014)

joespit said:


> what kind of timer do you use? I can't seem to find one that'll enable me to do 1 min on 5 off. Even a lot of the digital ones say 28 on/off positions a day


I like the timers with no knobs or switches to fuck up. You can find 1 on 4 off if you do a search in Hydroponic stores. It's cheaper and better than the ones with knobs. I have used a simple timer with my Aero/DWC system but the roots always have some water (DWC).


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Do you run the pumps when the rapid rooter is in the cloner?


Yes you need to run the pumps. As soon as you have a nice tap root pull the seedling out.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 6, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> Yes you need to run the pumps. As soon as you have a nice tap root pull the seedling out.


Thanks, have you ever considered the method of just putting the seeds in a paper towel inside the cloner and then putting in the neoprene after they get a tap root? I've heard good things about it, seems like everyone has their own method for starting from seed though.
Thank you for all the great info over the years, I've bought your books and been a fan a long time. Starting my first grow soon once my room is complete, kandy Kush seeds are waiting!


----------



## joespit (Oct 7, 2014)

Stink bud I've read so far through the first 48 pages of this epic post and inspiration was a flame! I'd love to read your high times article, how many have you written? 

Here's my mock up

I'm only going to do one row of 5 plant sites spaced 5-6 inches apart from one another, and I decided to go with 4" PVC tube instead of fence post for aesthetic reasons alone, (although it's just dawned on me how the net pots will awkwardly set in a round tube rather than flat post)I have the tube go into a 4" to 2" down tube where I have a screen awaiting curious roots before they get in to my reservoir. Also my reservoir will be a 15 gal cooler. One of the reasone why I go down to the 2" down tube is because it fits perfect in a cup holder on the cooler. I chose a cooler because I am all too accustom with root rot in DWC and if I throw in a frozen 2liter water bottle once a week, my temps will stay below 70 degrees.

 

I went to the Home Depot and got a few things then on the way home found a new grow shop (called the grow room) it was great because I was going to get everything off amazon (sprayers n timers n junk) but stumbling upon a place tucked in an industrial area I have everything today. Except no one had a 4ft 4"pcv tube so that is tomorrow's quest. Also I've more 1/2" tubing that I'm going to get to complete the stand and plumbing.

Anyway I'm too high on hash and ranting. Stinky ol boy, you're alright,


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2014)

joespit said:


> Stink bud I've read so far through the first 48 pages of this epic post and inspiration was a flame! I'd love to read your high times article, how many have you written?
> 
> Here's my mock upView attachment 3269360
> 
> ...


NICE bro! I really like your ideas. Your system is going to kick ass! My first system used round 4" PVC pips with 2" inserts that held the net pots level. The cooler is another great idea. In fact I've looked at them myself. The make big ones with wheels that would be perfect for a large system.

As far as water temps go, as long as your room stays under 78 degrees you should be Okay. Water stays about 10 degrees cooler than the air. Keep the photos coming bro.

One more thing... The Blue Cheese I'm running now is looking great! If it smokes as good as it looks then it will be a winner.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Thanks, have you ever considered the method of just putting the seeds in a paper towel inside the cloner and then putting in the neoprene after they get a tap root? I've heard good things about it, seems like everyone has their own method for starting from seed though.
> Thank you for all the great info over the years, I've bought your books and been a fan a long time. Starting my first grow soon once my room is complete, kandy Kush seeds are waiting!


I think that's a great idea bro! Whatever works for you is the best in my opinion. There are a million methods for starting seeds but you just can't beat the old paper towel method. Be sure and post some pics of your new grow and good luck!


----------



## joespit (Oct 8, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> NICE bro! I really like your ideas. Your system is going to kick ass! My first system used round 4" PVC pips with 2" inserts that held the net pots level. The cooler is another great idea. In fact I've looked at them myself. The make big ones with wheels that would be perfect for a large system.
> 
> As far as water temps go, as long as your room stays under 78 degrees you should be Okay. Water stays about 10 degrees cooler than the air. Keep the photos coming bro.
> 
> One more thing... The Blue Cheese I'm running now is looking great! If it smokes as good as it looks then it will be a winner.



How do you think having 5 of greenhouses strawberry haze are going to do in my rigeramajig? They have super silver haze in them, but I do plan to top,LST,super crop, and perhaps my first scrog. 

I could/should probably not go with 5 plants with 15 gal cooler, but I really wanna just pop the whole pack


----------



## joespit (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow ain't you a stinker, ol' stinky!

I've assembled and tested my drug machine And it's so simple, I love it and you stink.
Gone are the days of hauling buckets, to hell with theincessant whirr of airstone pumps, and herald the coming problems of having too many pots.

I give you the spit-stinker, of course all credit goes to you stink but I gotta try and sneak my name in somewhere.

With all of your inspiration I've totally gotten rid of all clothes that need to be hung up and converted my closet in to a zen garden filled with perpetual enlightenment. I plan to split my 6x3x8 closet into a veg and flower chamber. While I'ven't made the veg side I plan on making your cloner perhaps from a 5gal bucket with maybe 13 sites then I'll make your veg double kerfuffle with probably 10 sites and then my flower room will consist of the current 5 plat set up I've made. I like the idea of having a number of plants around even of they never make it out of veg because I like to juice raw hemp, it gives an energy kick stronger than wheat grass!

I'm paper toweling 5 strawberry haze seeds that, and tell me if I'm wrong, I was just going to put in a plug and grow this batch with out taking the rapid rooter plug apart... I'm lazy and figure what's the difference, maybe a mold potential?




Also with the five sites I have 10 sprayers connected to an 800gph pump...I think it's over kill but my only other pump is 158gph and I don't have an adapter to hook it to the PVC...again lazy, but should I use the lesser pump? Certainty the 800 makes short work of draining the reservoir and I likey that as I'm using like a 100' hose (to go 20 feet of course ) and I don't think the shorty pump could push through all that hose.
 Now I just need to make water line marks so I know haw much is in the res and I'm growing again and I feel it will be better than I've ever done before. Thank you sir stink!


----------



## joespit (Oct 12, 2014)

It's alive!!!!!



I. Super happy with being a stink buddy!

Few notes:

-I did ever so slightly stray away from KISS and two of my joints are leaking almost 1 drop every time the sprayers turn on. I foresee it remedying itself once the roots get big, but I can live with the buckets until harvest and I can't glue all the leaks or else I can't take apart to clean.

- my pump cycle timer I think isn't starting g the pump every time, I think it misses a cycle once every 50 cycles or so. I could just be going a lil crazy, but it also could be that the 800gph pump is too much for the timer and I should probably make one of andymans relays

-using hydroponic researches "veg+bloom" I've my ppms set low at 270 just to introduce the seedlings to nuits. I've never used this formula before so I'm taking it easy.

I. Going to be grow journaling on RIU, this grow is listed on my signature as; my closet zen garden of perpetual enlightenment.


So I got rid of all clothes that need to be hung up and slip my closet to grow perpetually.

Stink I'm so glad to have read your words of wisdom and this thread has turned into a community, if the internet were a place you'd be mayor of this part. No only have you cultivated amazing crops, but you've helped make people as amazing as your big buds.


----------



## joespit (Oct 14, 2014)

Well 800gph pump is definitely too hot for my cooler, which may be acting as a thermos at this point. I have a 138gph I'm going to try and see if it can pump to my sprayers. But I've never seen seedlings grow so fast, it messes up my internal clock and I think a lot more time has gone by


----------



## fishdeth (Oct 17, 2014)

Subbed !


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2014)

joespit said:


> Well 800gph pump is definitely too hot for my cooler, which may be acting as a thermos at this point. I have a 138gph I'm going to try and see if it can pump to my sprayers. But I've never seen seedlings grow so fast, it messes up my internal clock and I think a lot more time has gone by


How many spray heads are you running? Specs for EZ Clone sprayer heads are 31 GPH at 20psi. So every head takes about 30 gph to give you a decent spray. You could run 4-5 sprayers with a 138 gph pump.


----------



## joespit (Oct 19, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> How many spray heads are you running? Specs for EZ Clone sprayer heads are 31 GPH at 20psi. So every head takes about 30 gph to give you a decent spray. You could run 4-5 sprayers with a 138 gph pump.


I probably over did it with 10


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 20, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> How many spray heads are you running? Specs for EZ Clone sprayer heads are 31 GPH at 20psi. So every head takes about 30 gph to give you a decent spray. You could run 4-5 sprayers with a 138 gph pump.


Hey SB. You still run timer 1on 4 off , I just built my double stack vegg tote was wounded what would be the ideal timer setting for vegg .. Could I cut it to 30sec on


----------



## joespit (Oct 30, 2014)

Well about two weeks in and everything is running superb!!!!!
 

Stink I've dreamed of a system this reliable and easy.. I know I'm only a few weeks in but thus far I'm smitten with your system.
 

Never have I ever had roots that look this healthy, I know DWC is a completely different game, but areo is the way to do it I most certainly think so!

A few questions though stink master;
Currently I'm using fem seeds and when I begin the perpetual grow, how should I go about choosing the pheno that's just right? As you can see some are growing better than others, or what I assume is better because it's bigger stronger faster, but should I wait until these trees are harvested and tested to see which pheno I prefer?


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 13, 2014)

This I have to try Thanks StinkBud for sharing, this is going to be a great setup.
Many Thanks.

Peace


----------



## Boosted 95z (Nov 13, 2014)

I've read through 150 pages of this thread, purchased the book, and am on my way to building my own setup in a 24'x11.6'x7' room. Amazing info from everyone here, and special thanks to Stink!

First person I hope to help is my parents, struggling to keep quality and quantity in soil. Getting them switched and not have it be as much work will be a godsend, so you sir Stink are the man!

Can't say thank you enough!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello all,im pulling up a chair.


----------



## joespit (Nov 15, 2014)

Well stinky I built me a veg/cloner box!

 

What's you're method of keeping track how much water is in there? In my flower chamber it's easier to access the reservoir but with this double set up it's not so simple. I was using my hose to fill a half gallon pitcher and going from there. I used slits with a box cutter rather then making large holes because I don't want roots getting in res. Also I don't think I'll be able to use a clone box because I'ven't the room in my closet for all three. So sans cloner I'll have to keep these plants in here while the others finish (10 weeks) I'm sure I'll have to throw out a crop or two (and by throw out I mean cold press juice shots ) 

 

But here's the closet in all it's glory!

I know I won't be harvesting every two weeks with this strain(strawberry haze) it'll at least be every 7-10 weeks. I plan on running this strain until I find the pheno I like, grow out a full crop of that pheno and after that I who knows what will happen. Bit stink I certainly couldn't of done this with anything but your system. You're a mad man savant making everything almost too simple and self contained. I could have done this in another medium but it would've been half as many plants. And from what I've seen from you're pics areo give you the largest and perhaps healthiest plants possible grown indoors.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm looking to re-purpose this setup to try growing other plants in larger numbers so ~$20 per 8ft post is too expensive and too short. 

Is it possible to use round pvc piping? I'm concerned with sprayers making a mess around the netpots as they don't sit flat.


----------



## joespit (Nov 21, 2014)

That


Voidling said:


> I'm looking to re-purpose this setup to try growing other plants in larger numbers so ~$20 per 8ft post is too expensive and too short.
> 
> Is it possible to use round pvc piping? I'm concerned with sprayers making a mess around the netpots as they don't sit flat.


 what I've been using. I forget how much mine was but it's pretty comparable to ~$20


----------



## Voidling (Nov 21, 2014)

$25 for 8 foot fence post, $20 for 10ft round. So yeah I guess price isn't a determining factor. Was just thinking of making longer runs. Maybe I'll do multiple individual units instead at 8 ft long but have to figure out how to do all my returns.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 21, 2014)

The only way I germinate and veg my seeds or clones. The stinkbud way... Super lemon haze in the back and purple project in the front......1 minute on 5 minutes off. If I start from seeds paper towel method then I use rapid rooters. All of these I started from seed. 100% germination rate.


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 22, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I'm looking to re-purpose this setup to try growing other plants in larger numbers so ~$20 per 8ft post is too expensive and too short.
> 
> Is it possible to use round pvc piping? I'm concerned with sprayers making a mess around the netpots as they don't sit flat.


Think of it as an investment. $20 for 8' of fence post, you still get off super cheap compared to if you were to buy a plug-and-play system. Plus, building your own system gives you experience, and with that you'll be able to troubleshoot your system that much easier, should something go wrong, that you wouldn't otherwise have.

Think of what the guy spending $20 per fence post, and using it for fence post, feels like.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

Hah. Yeah I definitely wouldn't use it for fence. 

The stuff I'm looking to grow isn't worth near as much. I made a vertical shallow water culture setup for a prototype but I'm just not very happy with the results. 

I'm going to attempt making this as a vertical system when I can get the money together. Four foot wide and four or five tall.


----------



## joespit (Nov 22, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Hah. Yeah I definitely wouldn't use it for fence.
> 
> The stuff I'm looking to grow isn't worth near as much. I made a vertical shallow water culture setup for a prototype but I'm just not very happy with the results.
> 
> I'm going to attempt making this as a vertical system when I can get the money together. Four foot wide and four or five tall.


Get creative with it, they make elbows, 3 way extensions, just about everything you can think of. It like adult Legos. Remember though KISS keep it super simple. I used a few elbows and tube extensions on my set up, and where I didn't glue I have super tiny leak( so small it evaporates pretty quick) plus net pots sit in fence post better than round tubes, but the tube has been working great thus far.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah and square fence posts don't want to roll around on you.

My debate is with going with pvc or making something like this with food grade fiberglass resin since I'm going sog style greens and herbs






With food grade materials.


----------



## joespit (Nov 22, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Yeah and square fence posts don't want to roll around on you.
> 
> My debate is with going with pvc or making something like this with food grade fiberglass resin since I'm going sog style greens and herbs
> 
> ...


Wow that's almost looks "sexy" to me!

Is that a stink areo setup? Also, you're using PVC for all your piping is it still food safe? I've been itching to use copper pipe for something..again it's kinda sexy


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

That photo is from indrhrvest in this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hhps-10k-hpa-build-thread.664763/page-4

It's using hpa pumps, accumulators, and nozzles but figure it'd be replaced with stinks pump and nozzles

I assume so. Pvc is used to deliver cold water to the house, cpvc can be used with cold or hot water. There is an aquaponic farm using pvc that is organic certified. I'm going to an aquaponic farm for an event tomorrow to take a look at their setup.


----------



## joespit (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool, I just remember half reading something on here that PVC can leech toxins but like I said I half read it somewhere


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah it leaches some stuff. Keeping water temps down reduces it. I just don't know a good alternative, especially since copper can't be used with fish for aquaponics


----------



## joespit (Nov 22, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Yeah it leaches some stuff. Keeping water temps down reduces it. I just don't know a good alternative, especially since copper can't be used with fish for aquaponics


Aw it can't, damn.. I was gonna make a steam punk stink budder


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

it might be ok using synthetic nutrients or maybe organic nute bottles, I don't know. I'm ruining an aquaponics test so I can't use it, that's all I know about it.


----------



## joespit (Nov 22, 2014)

Voidling said:


> it might be ok using synthetic nutrients or maybe organic nute bottles, I don't know. I'm ruining an aquaponics test so I can't use it, that's all I know about it.


Yeah I did a lil research (googleing) and with acidic water it just tears apart the copper. PVC seems to be the best we can get thusly.... Until we start 3d printing our parts!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 25, 2014)

It didn't give me a notification of your reply.

I've finally caved into the urge and am starting at a pile of 1x2 I have on hand.

Going to make one small box to fit a single 27 gallon strong box plus a couple inches all the way around. Likely go with a couple cfl or small led. I don't need to grow much as it's just personal use, I still have mason jars from my last tiny run which was at least a year ago I'd think. I'm addicted to growing the plant, I barely smoke any. One hit light weight here.

Anyway. I have 4 brainstorm and 1 Orange bud in coco I'm trying to germinate. First cuttings go to the cloner. Once they root I'll grow the coco plants in my old wicking bed cab to sex them. It's tiny so these sativas will be a challenge.

Cull out the males, clone the females. Build, borrow, or buy a cab/tent and put in one of sb's aero rails.

In the future I figure it'd be easy to modify and do half the rails low pressure aero like sb, and half the rails high pressure and have side by side results out of pure curiosity on my part.

If one uses round pvc instead of square, how do you keep them from rotating? My home depot didn't have it in store


----------



## Voidling (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of using the 15 gallon to reduce space needed. Since I need less plants, any reason not to use the 15?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 27, 2014)

Obviously everyone knows it's going to be legal to grow pot in Oregon this July. Of course there had been medical marijuana around for awhile but this is the first time anyone can legally grow weed for themselves without having to have a card. From what I understand everyone will be able to grow 4 plants. 

I'm designing a 4-plant unit right now. I should easily be able to pull a pound from one rack if I train the plants. It's not a big deal to get 1/4 lb plants. In fact you can double that if you train the fuck out of the plants and put in another veg stage. I did an experiment where I used just two plants, one in each rail. 5" fence posts and 3" pots. I kept bending and training the plants until the completely filled the entire rack. Then I put them into flower. BAM! Fuck yea! 

Another great option will be to run 4-StinkBud Singles. Three in flower and one in veg. With enough light you can grow enormous plants. Soon anyone in Oregon will be able to supply themselves with all the bud they could ever smoke.

I imagine we will see a lot of outdoor growers too. The climate is perfect for growing as long as you pick a fast finishing strain. The rain comes early up here! I can just see all these old school farmers growing 8 lb. plants. Oregon is mostly made up of hipsters, hippies and farmers. Combine all three and you end up with some pretty good weed!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 27, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I'm thinking of using the 15 gallon to reduce space needed. Since I need less plants, any reason not to use the 15?


I made a small StinkBud Rail system using left over fence post and a small 17 gallon res. It worked great! 

A small StinkBud rail system under a 400W lamp would be a great choice for someone that just wants to grow their own stash. Not everyone wants to be a weed baron. I know lots of people that just want a nice selection of high quality bud. A small light is very inexpensive to run and you will be amazed at the quality of herb it will produce.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Yeah and square fence posts don't want to roll around on you.
> 
> My debate is with going with pvc or making something like this with food grade fiberglass resin since I'm going sog style greens and herbs
> 
> ...


thats impressive. is that your set up?


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> thats impressive. is that your set up?


Unfortunately no, it's from this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hhps-10k-hpa-build-thread.664763/page-4


But I'm thinking of using sprayers like sb under a raft like that for lettuce.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2014)

Hippy lettuce or real lettuce?


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> I made a small StinkBud Rail system using left over fence post and a small 17 gallon res. It worked great!
> 
> A small StinkBud rail system under a 400W lamp would be a great choice for someone that just wants to grow their own stash. Not everyone wants to be a weed baron. I know lots of people that just want a nice selection of high quality bud. A small light is very inexpensive to run and you will be amazed at the quality of herb it will produce.


Thanks sb. I wish I could become a baron but until it legalized here there's no chance. Maybe not even then, and have to wait till the feds legalize it. So in the mean time I'll grow other stuff and micro grows to keep in practice


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> Hippy lettuce or real lettuce?


Real lettuce and greens. The rails may be better/cost effective for bigger plants. That tray maybe keep real small sog


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2014)

When I try to purchase square pvc from home depot website it tells me it's not sold in my local stores and won't let me order it


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 3, 2014)

Voidling said:


> When I try to purchase square pvc from home depot website it tells me it's not sold in my local stores and won't let me order it


This time of year many home improvement stores stop selling Summer type products. Most people don't replace fence posts in the middle of Winter. You may have to shop around a little to find some in stock.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks. Strange thing is I can't even order it online. But I guess they have limited stock even got their online retail.

I guess I'll check Lowe's, home depot says there's none in an hour radius.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Dec 3, 2014)

Epic thread Stink. Found your videos and I'm impressed. Couldnt hear but awesome anyhow. I havent read entire thread. Didnt read War and Peace either, but I did use the cliff notes. Theres this microfog thats supposed to be OK with beneficials. https://www.monstergardens.com/Growing-Accessories/Spraying-and-Watering?product_id=3383 Any thoughts on benefits of unit? Do you still use the misters?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 3, 2014)

That price is for one nozzle?


----------



## I'mSimplyStoned (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank. You. Stinkbud.

 
 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/

Gotta cut my holes, and made a set on scrog that's easily removed. Excuse my 12/12 from clone trials there soaking up the sun from my shoelace rigged cardboard /mylar reflector lol


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 9, 2014)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


Lol too funny


----------



## Boosted 95z (Dec 9, 2014)

Buying all of my stuff to do this today, we can't wait. On a side note, we've made and gave away medicated hard candies for one of our new dispensaries here in MI to help support the vets. We also donated food, and blankets. We haven't reaped any reward from Stink's methods yet, but soon we will! 

Thanks everyone for making this what it is today.


----------



## I'mSimplyStoned (Dec 13, 2014)

I do not have sprayers within the rail system, will this still be okay? The net pots are 2" and have coir as a medium (because roots will not be directly in the water until they get older) but once they do, they'll be fine. Water is just pumped to high end of rails and free flows down back to the rez, I figured the humidity would keep the coir moist enough to keep the roots a reachin'. Any input on this?



I'mSimplyStoned said:


> Thank. You. Stinkbud.
> 
> View attachment 3308677
> View attachment 3308676
> ...


----------



## Voidling (Dec 13, 2014)

If the coco isn't touching water and no roots touch water I'm going to bet they dry up and die


----------



## I'mSimplyStoned (Dec 13, 2014)

Voidling said:


> If the coco isn't touching water and no roots touch water I'm going to bet they dry up and die


Well, if the fence post is 4" x 4" and the net pot is prolly right under 3" in depth, then I would have maybe an inch. Maybe I'll just buy two more fence caps and drill drain holes that would leave about 3/4" of water in the bottom. All I can think of honestly. By time the cups go in the roots outta be kinda long. I'm wautin for the roots to pop out the bottom before I put em in. Any other opinions?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 13, 2014)

What you're building sounds like nft so I'd look into some nft setups and growers.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2014)

I'mSimplyStoned said:


> I do not have sprayers within the rail system, will this still be okay? The net pots are 2" and have coir as a medium (because roots will not be directly in the water until they get older) but once they do, they'll be fine. Water is just pumped to high end of rails and free flows down back to the rez, I figured the humidity would keep the coir moist enough to keep the roots a reachin'. Any input on this?


I'm with Voidling on this, if the roots can't touch the water they will dry up. On the other hand if there is enough of the roots touching water to keep the plant alive it will grow new roots and keep going. I'm sure you've seen what happens to roots when they are exposed to air. The roots don't die they just become more like a trunk or stem. Thin ones usually dry out but the thick ones keep on going.

Void is also right about the NFT part. In fact my rail system is mostly NFT. The sprayers aerate the water more but it's basically a classic NFT. My Aero/DWC is another example of mixing Aero with another type of growing method.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2014)

I'mSimplyStoned said:


> I do not have sprayers within the rail system, will this still be okay? The net pots are 2" and have coir as a medium (because roots will not be directly in the water until they get older) but once they do, they'll be fine. Water is just pumped to high end of rails and free flows down back to the rez, I figured the humidity would keep the coir moist enough to keep the roots a reachin'. Any input on this?


I did quite a bit of experiments drilling super small holes, 1" apart, the whole length of the sprayer pipe. It actually works great! The thing is the small drill bits are a real pain in the ass to use. They break with the smallest amount of pressure. You'll be going along being real careful then space out and bam, another broken bit! Eventually you end up with a 1/4" long bit barely long enough to go through. Going to larger holes would help. They are less likely to plug up too.

If you do use holes instead of sprayers then angle them into the corners of the post. That way the water hits the sides and bounces everywhere. 

Now that I think about it I may even try out a larger drill bit on my next project. I drawing up the plans right now for the new "Oregon Special" It's a 4-Plant unit designed to work within the new Oregon laws. This July it will be legal for anyone over 21yr to grow 4 plants. You can also have up to 8oz. at your home at any one time. Anyone over 21 can carry 1oz. How fucking cool is that!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2014)

I always drilled holes just large enough so a metal coat hanger could clear a plug.
8 plants per 8.5 foot tube. 8 piss holes per tube. 300-350 gph per tube. The piss streams were aimed similar to where stinkbud mentioned.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 31, 2014)

*Happy New Year!* It's hard to believe this thread is still going after all these years. I have something special I'm going to share with you for 2015. Starting this next July in Oregon it will be legal for anyone over 21 to grow 4 plants. I'm currently building the StinkBud Oregon Special Aero/NFT system. It's designed to fit in a space as small as a walk in closet and produce a pound of bud per light/system. My system is designed to use one light with 4 plants per system. Of course I'm going to use my medical card right now but this may very well be my last year getting one.

*The Oregon Special*
Feel free to join in on this grow. It will be a blast! I'll be taking you through the whole process from start to finish. This is going to be a budget grow with the goal being a perpetual grow harvesting every three weeks. For now we will keep the grow to just 2 lights. I'll be adding a new system every three weeks until I have all 3 systems up and running. I'll also have a cloner and veg unit running under some cheap fluorescent lights. 

You have to start somewhere so get ready to party! First thing you want to do is order some seeds. Why seeds and not clones? There are a number of good reasons to start from seed. First off, if you are starting with a completely clean room, why not keep it that way? I can't tell you how many times I've seen people get powdery mildew from someone else's clones. Once you get PM it's a real bitch to get rid of, especially in a perpetual grow situation. There are also a lot of other creepy, crawly kind of shit that will ruin your life. Just saying the word ,"spider mite" sends shivers down my spine. Think of your grow room like a hospital surgery room. I'll tell you a little secret on how to get rid of spider mites and PM, don't get it...

Starting from seed also makes a lot of sense if you live in Bumfuck, USA. The average Joe may not have access to the latest and greatest clones but he can order some Kosher Kush seeds and blow everyone's mind. If you buy from a legit seed distributor you know what you're getting. My Kandy Kush will be the same as your Kandy Kush. 

Seeds have "hybrid vigor". Google it, basically plants from seed are like you and me on steroids without the erectile dysfunction. They grow bigger and faster. Try it and see for yourself.

No one can disagree that it's nice have a huge selection to choose from. You can pick anything from heavy Indicas to fruity Sativas. Do you like orange, blueberry, mango? Are you into a high that makes you want to pull into the green room? You can find exactly what you desire with just a couple of mouse clicks. 

*Magical Fruit*
I've had good luck with Attitude Seed Bank for ordering my seeds. They always arrive quickly with discrete packaging. There are a lot of good choices out there but it's still a hit and miss game. Starting off with a nice selection will increase your chance of success. It's also nice have a number of different strains just to mix it up a little. For example you may like a pure Indica to help you get to sleep at night but want something a little more energetic for the day. You may also want a high CBD strain for it's medicinal value.

*Here is what I'm starting with:*

*Blue Cheese* - I was amazed at how good this turned out last time. It's a huge producer with really dense nugs. It smells more like real blueberries than my last Blueberry plant! It's got the classic "duck feet" Indica leaves and the smoke will leave you firmly locked to the nearest couch

*Kosher Kush* - Cannabis Cup winner 3 years in a row for best Indica says it all. Last bean I bought didn't pop so I'm hoping this one will be magic. The last time I grew this it came out just like the OG Kush SFV cutting I used to have. It's hard to grow but tastes amazing. You take a hit and the flavor just keeps on going. If you've ever smoked some killer OG you know exactly what I'm talking about.

*Tahoe OG *- This one will be gown in soil until I figure out if its a male of female. If it's a male then I'll move it away from the girls and collect the pollen for a huge fucking pot plant orgy! Actually it will be pretty small cuz a couple of seeds is cool but a crop full of seeds is Third World. Okay, so about the Tahoe OG. I grew this last year and was amazed at how good the smoke was. It smelled and tasted more like a mango than the classic OG Kush. The nugs were huge round golf balls of joy. Let's keep our fingers crossed on this one. If is is a girl I'm going to shit my pants! 

*Critical Sensi Star* - I'm not really going to hold my breath on this one. It was a free seed but it still has potential. I actually got this same strain free the last time I ordered seeds and it came out surprisingly good. It was the biggest producer and the buds came out sticky and sweet.

I also have a bunch of seeds from a Kandy Kush daddy. Some are a Blue Cheese mix and others are a back-cross. Basically it's like the Kandy Kush went and fucked it's self. I know that feeling! The thing with breeding is you never know what you're going to get. You might end up with the next Michael Jordan of pot plants but you may very well end up with his retarded cousin. Actually, I don't know if MJ has a retarded cousin but if he does I'm extremely sorry for that last comment. You know what, let's just changed that to mentally challenged cousin.

My buddy just flowered his Tahoe OG and it ended up a male. He's going to keep the male going and give me some pollen so I'll be doing some breeding with the strains I have. I'd love to see the Kosher Kush and Blue Cheese mixed with the Tahoe OG. If my Tahoe OG ends up a girl I'll be able to back cross the two and I should end up with something pretty stable.

Once you get the seeds the next step is popping them. Stay tuned for the birth of the Oregon Special. We'll be covering how to germinate the seedlings and where we go from there. This is going to be a great year! Welcome to 2015!!!


----------



## Cream corn Chris (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy new year Stink! Read most of this sweet mega-thread I've become a 'spread the love' fan and getting ready to build a 8 x 12 room with your system in the basement. I got lots of questions for you since I didn't see them (or maybe I toked up and forgot) answered I figured I'd ask... I'll start with just a few to not be a piler-onner... 1. Seems like your newest veg unit is only one water container high instead of 2 in the original, you said the original was 2-high to allow for root length without pump interference, can u elaborate on what changed? 2. What's the best way to separate my room (I was thinking some sort of wall or barrier with 3 foot on one side and 9 on the other) to facilitate ease of maintenance etc.? What I mean is I want to share air-flow and any heating / cooling or humidity stuff between the two sides with no light getting thru. Perhaps just a wall with 2x2 Studs and the thick silver-coated foam board stuff, making sure air vents are light proof and such. OK last one for now - 3. Where will I place the heater/ac and dehumidifier should they be at the wall separating the veg/clone and flower areas? THANK U Mr. Stinkbud (and all u other nice folks too)!!!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2015)

Cream corn Chris said:


> Happy new year Stink! Read most of this sweet mega-thread I've become a 'spread the love' fan and getting ready to build a 8 x 12 room with your system in the basement. I got lots of questions for you since I didn't see them (or maybe I toked up and forgot) answered I figured I'd ask... I'll start with just a few to not be a piler-onner... 1. Seems like your newest veg unit is only one water container high instead of 2 in the original, you said the original was 2-high to allow for root length without pump interference, can u elaborate on what changed? 2. What's the best way to separate my room (I was thinking some sort of wall or barrier with 3 foot on one side and 9 on the other) to facilitate ease of maintenance etc.? What I mean is I want to share air-flow and any heating / cooling or humidity stuff between the two sides with no light getting thru. Perhaps just a wall with 2x2 Studs and the thick silver-coated foam board stuff, making sure air vents are light proof and such. OK last one for now - 3. Where will I place the heater/ac and dehumidifier should they be at the wall separating the veg/clone and flower areas? THANK U Mr. Stinkbud (and all u other nice folks too)!!!!!


1. I still like the double veg unit. I was literally just thinking about that before I sat down! With the stacked set up the roots hang in the air and never soak in the water. I think they grow better that way and their seems to me less of a chance of root rot too. I have a new cloner that uses a cooler for the res. It could easily stack on any cheap plastic container. I'm going to stack the cloner on another container so both units will be the same height. I'll be putting both the cloner and veg unit under the same 4-blulb, 4ft. HO fluorescent light.

2. I'm separating my room using a grow tent. You can find them on Ebay really cheap. I'll be setting up a 120" x80"x78" tent holding 3 of my Oregon Specials. Stay tuned. You can buy a small tent for under $70. My second choice is Panda Film. Black on one side and white on the other. You can also frame up a wall if you know how. 

3. Heater or AC unit needs to be in with the plants. All the rooms need to be under 78 degrees so you may need multiple AC units or a way to circulate the cool air to both sides.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't you love getting new toys! I've set up a lot of new grows and it's always very exciting! This new project is a medical grow with a close friend of mine. I'll be using this setup to test the new StinkBud Oregon Special. I also have a new cloner that I'll be posting plans here shortly. I've finally found the perfect reservoir. I know it sounds simple but I've actually been looking for over 7 years. All the containers out there are designed to keep water out, not keep water in. So as soon as you fire up the sprayers the containers start to leak around the edges. I've used trash bags, rope calk, widow beads, foam...you name it and I've tried it.

So my new cloner uses a cooler. It works better than I ever would have expected. Res should stay nice and cool the best thing is NO LEAKS. And that's with no rope calk or silicon or any shit what's so ever! You can get coolers in just about any size too so just figure out how many clones you need and bust out.

This cloner holds 12 plants which is designed to keep the flower units filled with 4 plants. I may need to add another veg unit/stage if the plants don't get big enough. I'm planning on running a stacked veg unit this time. I think the roots stay healthier when they just hang in the air vs. sit in water. Even with air stones there's always a chance of root rot. Keeping them suspended has always worked the best for me. 

I'll be running my cloner and veg unit under a new 4ft., 4-bulb T5 HO fluorescent light. It puts out 20K lumens without much heat. We'll be using a grow tent for the flower room. It should be interesting to see how the whole tent experience goes. I won't go into to to many details but because of construction issues we will need to move the operation from one room to another. Having a tent solves all of our security issues. Smell is always an factro and we have to keep the Stink in the Buds and out of the house. It's a lot easier to keep a small tent cool instead of the whole room. At some point the construction will be done and we will have a permanent solution but for now I'm really looking forward to trying out the new tent.

Here are some photos of the new cloner/veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 4, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Buying all of my stuff to do this today, we can't wait. On a side note, we've made and gave away medicated hard candies for one of our new dispensaries here in MI to help support the vets. We also donated food, and blankets. We haven't reaped any reward from Stink's methods yet, but soon we will!
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this what it is today.


That's really nice of you to donate meds for the vets! I'm a veteran myself so I have a soft spot for all the guys in uniform. If fact if there are any veterans out there reading this thread hit me up and I'll send you a copy of my eBook. Let's all support the guys that give us the freedom to grow marijuana legally. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Boosted 95z (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally got my system going today, It's been built for a while now. Had to move around the other 10 or so plants. I have Grand Doggy Purp in there right now, GDP 2 as I know it. They loved food in soil, so I'll see what they really like now. I'm so excited to just see how things go from here, I need to start my own journal. These clones are from 12-20 and 12-21 and the smallest 2 plants in the front only had small roots going, but should be just fine. I may make a manifold out of these, not sure yet.

Just stupid happy, with a grin I can't get rid of.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Finally got my system going today, It's been built for a while now. Had to move around the other 10 or so plants. I have Grand Doggy Purp in there right now, GDP 2 as I know it. They loved food in soil, so I'll see what they really like now. I'm so excited to just see how things go from here, I need to start my own journal. These clones are from 12-20 and 12-21 and the smallest 2 plants in the front only had small roots going, but should be just fine. I may make a manifold out of these, not sure yet.
> 
> Just stupid happy, with a grin I can't get rid of.


How exciting bro! I'm looking forward to your success! Be sure to post pictures of the buds. Which reminds me, I need to get off my ass and post some pictures of the new system.

I like the tent. The more I think about it the more perfect they seem. I'm ordering one today.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2015)

*Oregon Special Update*
The party continues! I have the new system designed and built. I have set up with some scraggly clones just to test it out. I'm going to let the clones get pretty big before I flower the system. I think I'm going to veg them under fluorescent for 3-4 weeks.

These strains are kind of interesting. We had been running this Kandy Kush plant for a couple of cycles and then all of a sudden one of the plants produces a few male flowers down at the bottom of the plant. What's weird is the plant had never turned hermi before. There weren't many flowers and I caught it early but it still produced a few seeds. We picked out pretty much all we found and kept them aside.

Some of the seeds are a back cross with the Kandy Kush. Basically it's like if you were to fuck yourself and then get pregnant. The offspring is always female too. This is kind of how they get feminized seeds. This is also a good example of why some breeders like DJ Short swear by good old fashioned male/female seeds. Less hermies...

So anyway I also have the Kandy Kush crossed with the Blue Cheese. Basically the plant is a mix of Blueberry, UK Cheese, OG Kush and Trainwreck, four legendary strains. Oh yea, I also have a Critical Kush crossed with the KK. I have a bunch of new seeds popped too so it will be an interesting Summer.

We have a male Tahoe OG Kush jizzing all over a piece of glass right now. We are going to use the pollen to breed some more StinkBud. How good is the Tahoe OG going to be mixed with the Kosher Kush I have starting right now. Or the Blue Cheese! Of course the seeds won't be feminized but then I shouldn't have to worry about hermies, just males. I can work around that if needed.

Anyway here are some photos of the new babies in the new cloner. I'm stoked with the cooler and no leaks. I can take the lid off as many times as I want and there is no issue with the seal. I'm drawing up the plans right now. You can also see the latest rack in progress. It has about 6 weeks to go but everything is already looking frosty as hell! I also have the new Oregon Special done. I'm building a second unit to double check my plans and then I'll draw those up too. I'll be posting the plans here so stay tuned. I also posted a photo of a junior Kandy Kush back-cross bud that's looking real frosty. It smells amazing!!! Enjoy...


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking good can't wait. I'm Thinking Making A Modified Stink Bud System Sea Of Green Style. I'll keep yall posted on that. It will be about 6-8" 80-120 rooted clones straight to 12/12 or 36 site sb system with little veg time...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2015)

That's actually a great idea! You can take the clones to flower as soon as they are rooted and still get 1-2oz per plant. That may not sound like a lot but if you multiply it by a shit load of plants it really adds up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've destroyed my eyes trying to read all of this...., but am glad it's out there, thanks Stinkbud!

I joined stinkbuddies..but things seem kinda dead over there so I'm here where things still seem pretty active.

Have there been any discussions on customizing/adding on to the system with regards to pipe size/ cross sectional area and flow rates?

I've been working on designing a 4 rail(5x5 fence,48"L), 6 sites( 8" spacing) per rail system, run off appx 30 gal res( 54 gal rubbermaid) running 2 400gph pumps plumbed into a common manifold, feeding 4- 48" runs of 1/2" pvc which are going to be mounted outside the rails and will each feed 7 ezclone 360 sprayers through 1/4" irrigation lines. So pretty much a doubled up flower unit rather than 2 separate. I'm running dual pumps in the big res so I can have one type of pump only( 400gph) throughout all the systems for easy of swapping/replacement. I'm running my 1/2" pvc feed lines outside the rails only because I think it will make cleaning and maintenance easier..I'm still trying to figure out an easy way to make the end caps seal AND be easily removable..one thing at a time..lol

If my calculation are correct with 28 sprayers and 800gph I'll be getting appx 28.5 gph per sprayer, maybe slightly less due to head height, but that's only about 18". I've calculated I will need a 1" main line/manifold to feed 4 1/2" lines feeding up to 8 1/4" lines. I've based this on cross sectional area of the pipe, but without frictional loses as I think they will be minimal...does this sound right? I've had to take a self taught crash course in fluid dynamics to try figuring this out..lol

Also has anyone tried running the 1/2" pvc lines connected at the far ends, as in a continuous loop? I know in a compressed air system, when you have "dead end" lines you loose pressure/flow by the end of the line but if you connect it to have a looped system you get even pressure/flow throughout the system, I'd like to incorporate this into the system...has anyone noticed different growth rates/yield/etc from plants on one end of a rail vs the other? Just looking at the design I would think the first spray head is going to flow more than the last in the line...whether it is an amount worth worrying about..IDK..but if this were the case simple reversing the feed lines to feed the far end of the rail first would increase the "NFT" effect.

As you can tell I think about stuff WAYYY too much...but I'd rather spend time planning than have to change setups because of lack of foresight.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 17, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've destroyed my eyes trying to read all of this...., but am glad it's out there, thanks Stinkbud!
> I've been working on designing a 4 rail(5x5 fence,48"L), 6 sites( 8" spacing) per rail system, run off appx 30 gal res( 54 gal rubbermaid) running 2 400gph pumps plumbed into a common manifold, feeding 4- 48" runs of 1/2" pvc which are going to be mounted outside the rails and will each feed 7 ezclone 360 sprayers through 1/4" irrigation lines. So pretty much a doubled up flower unit rather than 2 separate. I'm running dual pumps in the big res so I can have one type of pump only( 400gph) throughout all the systems for easy of swapping/replacement. I'm running my 1/2" pvc feed lines outside the rails only because I think it will make cleaning and maintenance easier..I'm still trying to figure out an easy way to make the end caps seal AND be easily removable..one thing at a time..lol


It's sounds like you put a lot of thought into your new system. I'm exactly the same way bro! I like thinking...in fact I think people should try it more often, especially politicians. I like the idea of using two pumps especially if you can make the whole system redundant. That way if one pump goes bad you still have the other one to keep the plants alive long enough for you to fix it. My buddies pump went out last week and he lost all his plants but one. That's the thing with Aeroponics, you really need to be around to make sure things are working. I've always had just a small closet grow that's easy to stay on top of. If I don't hear my sprayers coming on for a few minutes I'm all over it. Of course it's rarely an issue but it is reassuring (and calming) hearing the water.

My first system (store bought) used external plumbing w/hoses feeding each sprayer. A PVC pipe ran lengthwise and little black hoses were attached to fittings on one side and the sprayers on the other. So why did I change to internal sprayers? Leaks! When you run everything external, one drip will drive you nuts. Even the smallest leak will cover your grow room floor with water. I had 14 plant sites with a sprayer on each side for a total of 28 sprayers. With the hose type assembly you have 28 connections X3 to deal with. There are potential leaks everywhere, fittings, hose connections, sprayers, etc. If you do end up with a even a small leak you'll wake up to a drained res and water everywhere.

That's why I came up with the internal spray assembly. Only one connection point per sprayer and even if it did leak, the water only has one place to go, inside the rail. Maintenance is also a lot easier. You can take the entire spray wand out and rinse it off in one easy step. I designed my system so that as long as the end caps are sealed it is impossible to flood your home. Of course I say that but the truth is, there is a stoner out there bound and determined to flood the shit out of everything no matter what I say! 

Which reminds me...always use a hand spray wand on your garden hose that requires you to hold it down when you are filling your res with water. That way when the phone rings you have to let go and stop the water or at least stand right there watching it fill up. Trust me on this people... LOL

On to the end caps, the only place you can have a damaging leak if you do it wrong. I've used window seal, silicon, tape, you name it and I've tried it. That's why I use 2 applications of 5-min epoxy on the caps. The first on the inside, then I stick the cap on. After the first application hardens I put another layer on the outside and make sure the epoxy fills all the gaps. The other end is always left unattached so you can clean and rinse the rails after each harvest.

Make sure you think about some sort of Scrog method. I use two layers of 4" netting. Some people think the screen is there to support the plants (which it does) but it's actually a lot more important for training your plants. To maximize your harvest you need to increase the budding sites on each plant. If you super-crop your plants and keep training them down, you can significantly increase your harvest. The goal is to fill every square inch of the grow space with bud sites but keep the whole grow canopy only a couple of feet thick.

Fuck, now I'm talking too much again! Anyway, good luck with the grow bro. Be sure and post photos or even think about starting your own thread. That's how it all began with me...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 17, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I like the idea of using two pumps especially if you can make the whole system redundant. That way if one pump goes bad you still have the other one to keep the plants alive long enough for you to fix it. My buddies pump went out last week and he lost all his plants but one.


Along with double pumps I'm going to be sizing a UPS as well, I'm preparing for the worst before I even start anything in the system, ya know the 7p's.



StinkBud said:


> My first system (store bought) used external plumbing w/hoses feeding each sprayer. A PVC pipe ran lengthwise and little black hoses were attached to fittings on one side and the sprayers on the other. So why did I change to internal sprayers? Leaks! When you run everything external, one drip will drive you nuts. Even the smallest leak will cover your grow room floor with water. I had 14 plant sites with a sprayer on each side for a total of 28 sprayers. With the hose type assembly you have 28 connections X3 to deal with. There are potential leaks everywhere, fittings, hose connections, sprayers, etc. If you do end up with a even a small leak you'll wake up to a drained res and water everywhere.
> 
> That's why I came up with the internal spray assembly. Only one connection point per sprayer and even if it did leak, the water only has one place to go, inside the rail. Maintenance is also a lot easier. You can take the entire spray wand out and rinse it off in one easy step. I designed my system so that as long as the end caps are sealed it is impossible to flood your home. Of course I say that but the truth is, there is a stoner out there bound and determined to flood the shit out of everything no matter what I say!


I'll have to think about this some more, I see the benefits of both designs. I don't see how a leak free system isn't possible, there are so many different fluid systems out there of similar design that don't leak, i think it's just a matter of getting the correct fittings/etc and liberal use of teflon tape/silicone/hose clamps. I'm going to give it a shot, i have it designed so if it doesn't work the spray nozzle will still screw into the 1/2" and it can then be used as an internal sprabar, so minimal waste if it doesn't work. I've also thought about spills, the floor in my room is rubber lined and sealed to contain appx 200gal, I'll only be running appx 75-100gals total, with a drain to a sump pump. I did this mainly so i could do a once a year teardown and douching of the whole room easily.



StinkBud said:


> On to the end caps, the only place you can have a damaging leak if you do it wrong. I've used window seal, silicon, tape, you name it and I've tried it. That's why I use 2 applications of 5-min epoxy on the caps. The first on the inside, then I stick the cap on. After the first application hardens I put another layer on the outside and make sure the epoxy fills all the gaps. The other end is always left unattached so you can clean and rinse the rails after each harvest.


How well did silicone work? i was thinking it would be the best option because i could still remove the end caps between runs and just reapply the silicone once cleaned. How much of a PITA is it to clean the far end of a rail with an epoxied on cap? I mean you don't get much access through a 2" netpot hole and a i don't see a sponge/brush on the end of a 4' pole being very effective at scrubbing in the corners..



StinkBud said:


> Make sure you think about some sort of Scrog method. I use two layers of 4" netting. Some people think the screen is there to support the plants (which it does) but it's actually a lot more important for training your plants. To maximize your harvest you need to increase the budding sites on each plant. If you super-crop your plants and keep training them down, you can significantly increase your harvest. The goal is to fill every square inch of the grow space with bud sites but keep the whole grow canopy only a couple of feet thick.


I was originally planning on sog because i thought i was going to have under 30" of flowering height, but after mocking stuff up, and raising my ceiling, i have at least 40" of flowering height, so there will be a screen for at least support. I'm exited about the extra 10"+ of height, it's going to allow me to run some sativas that i thought i was going to have to do in a separate system



StinkBud said:


> Fuck, now I'm talking too much again! Anyway, good luck with the grow bro. Be sure and post photos or even think about starting your own thread. That's how it all began with me...




Thanks for the help and knowledge. It's great having forums like this where you can actually ask "the guy" about his methods,thoughts and have intellectual discussions about this stuff. Hope you stick around for a long time, I've seen to many guys get burned out on these forums and disappear.


----------



## joespit (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey stinky ol buddy! Everything has been running amazingly! I'm coming up on a harvest and it was the easiest grow I have ever done, plus at one point I went to Spain for two weeks and the system took care of itself perfectly! no muss nor fuss! but I have a question for you; what PPM do you run in the final weeks I have mine around 360 (and about 100ppm are benes) I was thinking of just topping off for another week or two until I decide they're ripe, and then run fresh water for 2-3 days while keeping them in total darkness. thoughts?

Here are a few quickie macros I snagged just a moment ago

  
...is it weird for me to say I love you?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2015)

joespit said:


> Hey stinky ol buddy! Everything has been running amazingly! I'm coming up on a harvest and it was the easiest grow I have ever done, plus at one point I went to Spain for two weeks and the system took care of itself perfectly! no muss nor fuss! but I have a question for you; what PPM do you run in the final weeks I have mine around 360 (and about 100ppm are benes) I was thinking of just topping off for another week or two until I decide they're ripe, and then run fresh water for 2-3 days while keeping them in total darkness. thoughts?
> ...is it weird for me to say I love you?


I'm really glad to hear things are going well for you! You should be good to go at harvest time. If you really want a nice flush you could drain the res and fill it with plain water and 150PPM of nutes. Then add 540ml of Botanicare Sweet to the res. I like all the flavors. The truth is the PPM might end up higher than what you're currently running, that's why I'm thinking you're fine.

Flushing is not that big of a deal if you run your nutes on the weak side. I like my plants to be turning yellow/purple/blue/red (depending on strain) right before harvest. Think about this for a second... Indica/Afgan plants all came from areas that experience extreme shifts in temperatures. The Hindu Kush mountains get very cold at night, especially in the Fall. As the temps drop the plants start to experience nutrient lockout. Without the nutrients the plants are unable to continue to produce Chlorophyll (green). As the green goes away we are able to see the plant's other pigments normally covered up by all the green. So plants don't actually turn purple or blue, the colors have been there the whole time. The same thing happens outdoors up here in the Great North West. It get's fucking cold at night late Summer and early Fall. 

I remember an experiment I did in a collage biology class. We took green leafs from trees and ground them up in a blender. Then we used a piece of test paper to suck up the juice. As the plant juice was sucked up the paper it left colored bands depending on the weight of the pigment. It's cool shit if you're a fucking geek like me! lol

Most people harvest too early and don't flush. With a good strain you will still get some killer smoke. In fact it may even have more of an energetic high than buds harvested later in the window. Try this experiment. Harvest half of each plant and leave the rest for another week. Drain the res and add some Sweet. Wait until the half you left turns yellow and then harvest them. Let both batches dry slowly and cure. Then do a test. Which do you like best? You might like the high from the first harvest best but the taste of the second batch. You may even like smoking the early harvest in the morning and late harvest at night. It's all good...

"...is it weird for me to say I love you?" Too funny bro!

I honestly love everyone including my enemies. I love each and everyone of you. What would this world be like if everyone stopped hating and replaced all that anger with love. No more wars or needless death. Instead of spending all our money on weapons we could spend it on finding the cure for cancer! Oh shit, there I go, better get off my soapbox before someone gets hurt! LOL


----------



## Cream corn Chris (Jan 18, 2015)

Hope all is well stink! Couple more questions for u as I design my room... I'd like to do the three units three weeks each for a 9 week total flower cycle....
(1) do you leave each unit in one spot the whole 9 weeks or move plants across the room in a shortest to tallest sort of arrangement.
(2) I'd like at least 4 arrows in my quiver, can you elaborate on how to mix and match multiple varieties while managing their different heights and structures? Do you prefer to keep one variety per rail, etc? Also is it hard to keep multiple varieties going, i assume if you keep some longer in the clone and veg rooms its manageable...
(3) I plan to start from seed and have NO interest in male plants ( for now), am I better off buying feminized seeds and risking the issues I've read about or getting random and ditching the males when they show their evil lil pee-pee buds...

Thanks, as always, for any feedback!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2015)

Cream corn Chris said:


> Hope all is well stink! Couple more questions for u as I design my room... I'd like to do the three units three weeks each for a 9 week total flower cycle....
> (1) do you leave each unit in one spot the whole 9 weeks or move plants across the room in a shortest to tallest sort of arrangement.
> (2) I'd like at least 4 arrows in my quiver, can you elaborate on how to mix and match multiple varieties while managing their different heights and structures? Do you prefer to keep one variety per rail, etc? Also is it hard to keep multiple varieties going, i assume if you keep some longer in the clone and veg rooms its manageable...
> (3) I plan to start from seed and have NO interest in male plants ( for now), am I better off buying feminized seeds and risking the issues I've read about or getting random and ditching the males when they show their evil lil pee-pee buds...
> ...


1) You don't have to move the racks if you don't want to. With my current grow we have 3 lights so we just leave each rack where we start it. In my new grow I'm only running 2 lights to start with. I'll be putting the youngest rack in the middle between the 2 lights and then move them over to the side in 3 weeks when I bring in the new rack. 

2) If you run multiple strains you may have to harvest some plants earlier than others. What you do is harvest most of the branches on the plants that are done but leave enough for it to stay alive. That way you won't kill the roots of the other plants by leaving a bunch of crap in the rails. Pull all the root balls at once during the last harvest.

3) Feminized seed are the way to go unless you just can't get a certain strain you want any other way. Some breeders swear by regular seeds and feel that feminized seed promote hermies.

I've been wanting this one strain of Tahoe OG for awhile now. The last plant we had turned male. We are saving the pollen and going to breed it with some Blue Cheese and Kosher Kush I have in veg right now.

Good luck with your grow bro!


----------



## Boosted 95z (Jan 19, 2015)

Day 29 for these girls, clones taken 12-20 2 weeks later roots popped. I had to pluck some leaves off the smaller ones prior and it slowed them down some. But DAMN those other 3 in just a week of being in the system tripled in size or more.

I started my nutes out at 625 ppm, and slowly raised to just over 1010 ppm yesterday. I was going to make a small manifold out of these but they don't have the structure for it, and I didn't like how they we're taken as clones... But oh well, they are doing great anyhow.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 19, 2015)

Day 29 of veg right?


----------



## Boosted 95z (Jan 19, 2015)

Day 29 since they had been taken and put into the cloner, day 17 since they popped roots.

Either way yes, still veg for another week or so. Don't need monster plants, yet..


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Day 29 since they had been taken and put into the cloner, day 17 since they popped roots. Either way yes, still veg for another week or so. Don't need monster plants, yet..


Your plants will grow about 5x in size from when you first put them into flower and final harvest. With my medical grow I have to keep my veg plants under 12 inches in girth/height so I end up cropping the bigger plants. Even when I put them in at 12" they still end up 3-4 ft tall. That's why I use a double layer of netting. It allows me to train the plants down. 

It's amazing to watch a good Aero system in action. You can literally watch the plants grow. One time I set up a time lapse video of my plants over their full 12 hours light cycle. I couldn't believe how much they moved! They wiggled and danced all day long. I should try to find that video or better yet, make a new one.


----------



## Boosted 95z (Jan 21, 2015)

It is truly amazing to see, I'm learning a lot along the way too. For me, that's just typical gardening stuff that I'm learning, this is my first ever grow. With the tent I have 7ft of head room, so maybe only 6ft once the light is raised all the way up.

They just seemed touchy to the light, they got a little sunburn kinda quick. Which may cause me to flower them a little sooner just to see where I'll be.

My state is awesome, I don't have a plant size limit, just a "usable dried marihuana" limit of 2.5oz.


----------



## yktind (Jan 21, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Your plants will grow about 5x in size from when you first put them into flower and final harvest. With my medical grow I have to keep my veg plants under 12 inches in girth/height so I end up cropping the bigger plants. Even when I put them in at 12" they still end up 3-4 ft tall. That's why I use a double layer of netting. It allows me to train the plants down.
> 
> It's amazing to watch a good Aero system in action. You can literally watch the plants grow. One time I set up a time lapse video of my plants over their full 12 hours light cycle. I couldn't believe how much they moved! They wiggled and danced all day long. I should try to find that video or better yet, make a new one.


I would like to see that if you find it! Did you time lapse the entire flower period?


----------



## yktind (Jan 21, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> It is truly amazing to see, I'm learning a lot along the way too. For me, that's just typical gardening stuff that I'm learning, this is my first ever grow. With the tent I have 7ft of head room, so maybe only 6ft once the light is raised all the way up.
> 
> They just seemed touchy to the light, they got a little sunburn kinda quick. Which may cause me to flower them a little sooner just to see where I'll be.
> 
> My state is awesome, I don't have a plant size limit, just a "usable dried marihuana" limit of 2.5oz.


2.5 oz is a limit for sure. Man, my last harvest in aero was 15 oz with only 4 plants plus a shitty runt.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 24, 2015)

yktind said:


> 2.5 oz is a limit for sure. Man, my last harvest in aero was 15 oz with only 4 plants plus a shitty runt.


How were they grown, in a rail, tub? veg time/size at flowering?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 24, 2015)

Oregon Special Update:

Seedlings are coming along nicely. I have a rack of 4 clones I'm going to flower within the next week or two. It looks like the way the Oregon law is written is you can only have 4 plants per property, not person like I originally thought. That means more veg time and bigger plants. No big deal. If you train the plants using the netting you can fill the whole rack just like you would using 8 plants.

So here are a couple of photos to. I also posted a couple of shots of the current flowers. They are looking super frosty and when you touch them the smell is un-fucking-real! I have a couple of seedling showing some amazing old-school Afghani traits. Super wide duck-feet leaves. The blades are almost round. Here you go...


----------



## blunttrama12 (Jan 24, 2015)

how old are the clones


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 24, 2015)

blunttrama12 said:


> how old are the clones


They are actually seedlings although there are 2 clones in the photos. The seedlings are 3 weeks old. I have 4 clones that aren't in the photos. 

The new tent arrived and I'm setting up a couple of 1000W HPS lights. I'll have 3 Oregon Specials inside the tent spaced 3 weeks apart (as usual). It's the old tried and trued method I've been using with success for years. Here's a picture of one of the clones I'll be putting into the Oregon Special. It's about 3 weeks old but it had popped roots a good 2 weeks before so it was a nice sized cutting to begin with. Right now it's about 16" around and tall. I'll be putting it under a 1000W light for week with severe training and then it's time to flower.


----------



## yktind (Jan 26, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How were they grown, in a rail, tub? veg time/size at flowering?


This was in a tub setup. Veg was like 60 days I think. I veg throughout the entire flowering of a batch. When one batch finishes the next batch goes in. I'm just saying that with one good harvest you will be over your 2.5 oz limit.


----------



## Boosted 95z (Jan 28, 2015)

yktind said:


> This was in a tub setup. Veg was like 60 days I think. I veg throughout the entire flowering of a batch. When one batch finishes the next batch goes in. I'm just saying that with one good harvest you will be over your 2.5 oz limit.


There comes the loose definition in the state laws about it, granted I'm not overly worried. With 5 patients and myself it allows me a max of 12.5oz, more reasonable but still stupid.


----------



## rootney (Jan 28, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> *Oregon Special Update*
> The party continues! I have the new system designed and built. I have set up with some scraggly clones just to test it out. I'm going to let the clones get pretty big before I flower the system. I think I'm going to veg them under fluorescent for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> These strains are kind of interesting. We had been running this Kandy Kush plant for a couple of cycles and then all of a sudden one of the plants produces a few male flowers down at the bottom of the plant. What's weird is the plant had never turned hermi before. There weren't many flowers and I caught it early but it still produced a few seeds. We picked out pretty much all we found and kept them aside.
> ...


Stink,

First, I would like to thank you for making all of this information available. It is very informative for newb's like myself.

I'm considering building a rail system but I have a few questions.

1) How large of plants have you grown in a rail system with the 5" rails? I plan to build a rail system but I want to limit the number of plants and grow them large, low and wide. I'm considering spacing the rails out a bit and only having one or two large plants per rail.

2) If I did try to grow large plants in this system, would the rails or the 2" net pots be a limiting factor?

3) In the third picture I noticed that you have changed the ends of your rail system and installed the sprayer feed tubes through the sides of the rails. What is the reason for the change and how do you remove them to clean?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2015)

classic thread! i remember reading this in high times years ago. still would love to build one but am too lazy....


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> classic thread! i remember reading this in high times years ago. still would love to build one but am too lazy....


I think I still have the HT's issue.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 29, 2015)

rootney said:


> Stink,
> 
> First, I would like to thank you for making all of this information available. It is very informative for newb's like myself.
> 
> ...


Howdy Rootney! 
1) The Oregon Special is a 4-plant system, 2-plants per rail. The plants are staggered in the rails so each side has room to grow across and under the light. The plants are grown large by vegging them an extra 2-3 weeks. My new system is 50"X30" so it's a little bit wider than the StinkBud Jr. and quite a bit bigger than the original SB. I'll be moving my new Oregon Special system into my tent this Saturday. I'll be posting pictures so you can see how big the plants get in veg.

2) Aeroponic plants don't have the huge root balls that DWC and soil produce. The plants are able to absorb all the nutrients and O2 they need with just a small root ball. So 2" net pots work but it's pushing it! By the time I harvest the big plants, the stem can take up the entire hole so the neoprene collar ends up looking a little traumatized. My buddy has been using the 3" netpots with Hydroton pellets. He swears by them but they seem like more of a hassle than they're worth. They don't increase harvest or quality so what's the point. 

3) If you notice the reservoir sets completely under the rails now. This reduces the amount of floor space the system takes allowing people more flexibility in placement. Basically it fits in a closet better. So I had to change the design so that the sprayer assembly doesn't stick out the front 2 feet. The sprayer rods are not glued to the last elbows. The end lids are just taped on so all you have to do is reach in and grab the pipe on one side the elbow on the other and pull them apart. The res can still be detached and removed by taking apart the quick release.

It's hard to see in the photos the way the water drain is cut now. I cut it back 3" and bend the plastic down so there is a fairly large flap. The water goes almost all the way to the flap so the system is a lot quieter.

You can extend the outer support pipes up to 7 feet for a nifty light support system. The Oregon Special is designed to be a self contained unit able to fit in a small walk-in closet without any special needs. I want to set up an experimental unit using 3 fluorescent light fixtures. I'm thinking 40,000 lumens for a total of 120,000 lumens! That's almost as much as a 1000W HPS and more than a 1000W MH. You could run one light on top and two on the sides so it would end up a light box. Even the sides of the plants would receive light. No more lolli-popping or popcorn buds. The heat would be drastically reduced. You would still need A/C in the summer but that's normal. It wouldn't have to work as hard that's for sure.

LEDs would also be a good choice if you could buy enough of them. So stay tuned. You never know what you might see next.

Good luck bro!


----------



## rootney (Jan 29, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Howdy Rootney!
> 1) The Oregon Special is a 4-plant system, 2-plants per rail. The plants are staggered in the rails so each side has room to grow across and under the light. The plants are grown large by vegging them an extra 2-3 weeks. My new system is 50"X30" so it's a little bit wider than the StinkBud Jr. and quite a bit bigger than the original SB. I'll be moving my new Oregon Special system into my tent this Saturday. I'll be posting pictures so you can see how big the plants get in veg.
> 
> 2) Aeroponic plants don't have the huge root balls that DWC and soil produce. The plants are able to absorb all the nutrients and O2 they need with just a small root ball. So 2" net pots work but it's pushing it! By the time I harvest the big plants, the stem can take up the entire hole so the neoprene collar ends up looking a little traumatized. My buddy has been using the 3" netpots with Hydroton pellets. He swears by them but they seem like more of a hassle than they're worth. They don't increase harvest or quality so what's the point.
> ...


Thanks for the reply StinkBud. I was actually thinking about the sprayer rods being a push fit but I thought the water pressure would blow them apart. I don't have experience with these systems but I guess they must not have much hydraulic pressure if the fittings stay together without glue. Another way to address that would be making the spray rods touch the outer wall of the fence posts. Since the posts are held in place the water could not push the fittings apart. Cool, I have a plan.

I think I'm going to build my own LED lights for flowering using some of the info from the this forum. Still trying to decide if I want to go LED or Fluorescent for Veg. Let me know how the 3 fluorescent system works. Sounds like a good experiment. How about LED up top and fluorescents on side?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 29, 2015)

rootney said:


> Thanks for the reply StinkBud. I was actually thinking about the sprayer rods being a push fit but I thought the water pressure would blow them apart. I don't have experience with these systems but I guess they must not have much hydraulic pressure if the fittings stay together without glue. Another way to address that would be making the spray rods touch the outer wall of the fence posts. Since the posts are held in place the water could not push the fittings apart. Cool, I have a plan.
> 
> I think I'm going to build my own LED lights for flowering using some of the info from the this forum. Still trying to decide if I want to go LED or Fluorescent for Veg. Let me know how the 3 fluorescent system works. Sounds like a good experiment. How about LED up top and fluorescent on side?


I already looked into making my own LED light fixtures. I wanted to create a virtual wall of light surrounding the plants. Maybe even a curved dome. I started pricing LEDs, drivers, lenses, etc... and soon found out you can buy them a lot cheaper and they're already put together. They are really coming down in price and the technology is getting better everyday. Mark my words, someday everyone will be growing with LEDs.

I kind of learned my lesson designing my own cycle timer. I thought I could make one myself for half the cost. By the time I bought all the parts I ended up spending more than if I would have just went out and bought one! I do have to say the circuit design was pretty cool. I used a variable resistor that adjusted the current to a capacitor. Caps are like little batteries and when it reached +5 volts it flipped the circuit in the IC chip. That fired off a relay that let the main voltage through. The chip controlled another circuit that shut off the relay after a certain amount of time. The whole thing worked just like the dial timers you buy at the hydro store. It worked like a store bought timer and looked like store bought spaghetti! Now you really know what a fucking geek I am!

Oh yea, you're right about the fittings being blown apart by the pressure. You have to make sure you really put a lot of pressure on the fitting when you assemble it.

Have fun!


----------



## 1947 Boy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first post but I've been doing a lot of reading for about a year now. I bought StinkBud’s book, build his system and a few weeks ago started my first grow from 3 feminized medical seeds (Canatonics, high on CBD).

I would like to comment on UPS running timers and pumps. Majority of UPS units output square wave not sinus wave. Do not be fooled with “modified sinus wave” in the spec sheets. Modified sinus wave is a square wave!! Creative advertising... My 1-4 minute timer http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-CAP-Preset-Cycle-Timer-(1-On--4-Off)-NFT-1E refused to work with that kind of UPS. It turned the pumps on and never turned them off. You can get a sinus wave UPS but they cost much more. So unplug your power and test your system before going for vacation.

I build by own simple timer with 555 circuit and set it to 1 min ON, 5 min OFF and it loves the square wave...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 31, 2015)

1947 Boy said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post but I've been doing a lot of reading for about a year now. I bought StinkBud’s book, build his system and a few weeks ago started my first grow from 3 feminized medical seeds (Canatonics, high on CBD).
> 
> I would like to comment on UPS running timers and pumps. Majority of UPS units output square wave not sinus wave. Do not be fooled with “modified sinus wave” in the spec sheets. Modified sinus wave is a square wave!! Creative advertising... My 1-4 minute timer http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-CAP-Preset-Cycle-Timer-(1-On--4-Off)-NFT-1E refused to work with that kind of UPS. It turned the pumps on and never turned them off. You can get a sinus wave UPS but they cost much more. So unplug your power and test your system before going for vacation.
> 
> I build by own simple timer with 555 circuit and set it to 1 min ON, 5 min OFF and it loves the square wave...


Thanks Bro! This is a really good tip. I know what you're talking about here. I bought an inverter for my motor home so I could run normal appliances off the batteries. I had an old cheap Wally special that I tried but it had a fucked up square-wave and caused all kinds of funky stuff with the LCD TV. Laptops and other electronic devices don't like that shit either. So I had to go out and buy an expensive inverter that put out a nice clean sine-wave.

I could be wrong but the think the nice UPS's put out a normal sine-wave. The same concept also applies to generators. That's why I always recommend the Honda generators for your home and not those loud, cheap commercial varieties. You may think you're getting a good deal but as soon as all the neighbors start complaining you'll think different. The Honda's put out a nice clean sine-wave and are made for electronic devices. The EU1000i is the choice for small applications. It will work for pumps and maybe your TV/Computer but it won't run a big light. They do make bigger generators though. I had an EU3000I for years that I used with my camper. It was big enough to run the A/C, TV etc... at the same time. Super quite and efficient too. A 2000 watt generator would run 1-light and all your pumps forever (with enough gas)

Thanks for the input bro!


----------



## 1947 Boy (Jan 31, 2015)

Stink you are correct, the nice UPS's output a normal sine-wave. Here is an example of a few nice ones:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=cyberpower+ups+pfc&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=28510159346&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9929046631202857647&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9o7fhjxua5_b


It should say "pure sine-wave or adaptive sine-wave.
 


There is one more thing that we growers should be careful about - it is the radio interference from grow lights. Turn on your radio on AM and you will be surprised what you can hear. But the thing is that not only you but your neighbours as well. A pissed-off neighbour can find your grow site quite easy with a small portable radio. One day I got a bad interference that went on 18 hours per day. I knew right away that I have a grower nearby running veg. Within 2 hours I located his place. There is a quite easy solution suppressing the interference using RF filters before and after the ballast. I can post links to "grow light interference fix" sites if anyone is interested.

I cannot figure out how to correctly reply to a post... like having that green bar on the beginning with "StninkBud said:".... Help is appreciated.


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey Stink, I have a question for you. You mentioned that your room ambient is 85 degrees and your nuts 68. How is that possible? When I started my first grow I started my nuts at 68 and next day it was 77. My room ambient was 77 as well. I was not ready for that (no water chiller) and root rot followed.

Do you keep your totes on the concrete floor?


----------



## Boosted 95z (Feb 2, 2015)

Worst comes to worst for you, get some plain water bottles and freeze 4 or 5 of them at a time and change them out every 3-4 hours. I have to do that with our cloner every damn time still. My Res however stays 70-71, and room temp is never over 75, but I don't have co2 yet either. My res sits with towels around it to make sure nothing splashes on the floor, but nothing special beyond that to keep it managed. 

The timer makes life so much easier with managing any sort of res heat issues.


----------



## joespit (Feb 2, 2015)

i notice my cloner gets roots a lil bit quicker with higher temps like 75-80. doesn't seem it promote algae when its just pure water of course keep an eye on PPMs but I get rootlings at like 4-6 days consistently


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 2, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Worst comes to worst for you, get some plain water bottles and freeze 4 or 5 of them at a time and change them out every 3-4 hours. I have to do that with our cloner every damn time still. My Res however stays 70-71, and room temp is never over 75, but I don't have co2 yet either. My res sits with towels around it to make sure nothing splashes on the floor, but nothing special beyond that to keep it managed.
> 
> The timer makes life so much easier with managing any sort of res heat issues.


Thanks Boosted. First, I saved my plants (I had only 3 small ones from seeds). Then I lowered the tote and placed it on the concrete floor. I gained a couple of degrees but still the nuts were 75. Then I built a water chiller using a Peltier module. It worked but not enough. The nuts still 73 degrees. I was throwing in frozen nuts (ice cubes), then frozen water bottles... and while fooling around I was hit with a second root rot. I was really pissed off and built a serious water cooler. Now I can freeze the roots if I want to. I keep the temp of nuts 66 degrees. I saved the girls again and they are doing great. Tomorrow is time to change the nuts and I will add H2O2 just to be on safe side.

How long H2O2 stays active in nuts?

I will post a few pictures later this week about my setup and my girls.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 2, 2015)

1947 Boy said:


> Thanks Boosted. First, I saved my plants (I had only 3 small ones from seeds). Then I lowered the tote and placed it on the concrete floor. I gained a couple of degrees but still the nuts were 75. Then I built a water chiller using a Peltier module. It worked but not enough. The nuts still 73 degrees. I was throwing in frozen nuts (ice cubes), then frozen water bottles... and while fooling around I was hit with a second root rot. I was really pissed off and built a serious water cooler. Now I can freeze the roots if I want to. I keep the temp of nuts 66 degrees. I saved the girls again and they are doing great. Tomorrow is time to change the nuts and I will add H2O2 just to be on safe side.
> 
> How long H2O2 stays active in nuts?
> 
> I will post a few pictures later this week about my setup and my girls.


I keep my room at 78 degrees. I've tried temps all the way to 90 though. The water gets way too warm and the plants run like a fucking fat boy after a pork chop. Lower temps (60-70) slow the plant growth. 77.8675309 is actually the perfect temp and if you don't believe me google 8675309...

If your room is under 78 your water will be under 68. It's actually perfect when everything's dialed in. Humidity is the only other thing you need to watch. You want the plants to transpire water. That's how they uptake water, nutes, O2, etc... They don't have a heart to "pumpadajuice" so they have to rely on pressure. As water transpires from the leaves it creates a low pressure that draws water up the veins. So you want the room to be a little on the dry side.

H2O2 - is pretty unstable and breaks down quickly. Whatever it's going to kill it does it right away anyway. I don't use it myself.


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Pick up a computer UPS at wally's or Staples. The bigger you get the longer it will run your pumps.
> 
> Don't worry about your lights, the pump is what is important.
> 
> ...


I am reading this forum from page one every page. Now I am at page 80 and just came across this post about UPS. Just a comment - it may help: I removed a small shitty battery from UPS and connected a car battery. It sits next to UPS. Lasts forever...


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> That makes total sense. Any motor will pull mega current when they first start. I bet that's what caused the premature failure of my timer last month.
> 
> I was looking at the running amps. If that was the case we could run 5 pumps easy. When you factor in start up amps the timer can only handle a couple of pumps each.
> 
> ...


This is me again. Just a comment - You can add a relay to your timer to increase your amperage. Here is one on eBay, $7.59, free shipping. It can handle 30 amps. Just connect output from timer to relay's coil and use the relay contacts to switch the pumps. 

Contact capacity 30 amps 250 volts AC means that it can switch up to 30 amps AC and up to 250 volts AC. Great for 120 volts.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JQX-30F-2Z-AC-110V-Coil-30A-250V-AC-Power-Relay-8-Pin-DPDT-/110928901573


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 3, 2015)

... and you can connect the two set of contacts in parallel and get 60 amps capacity. I just ordered one relay for my pumps.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Any links to calculating UPS size? I was on APC's website but it's kinda confusing to me. Went to Staples but their help...isn't.

I have 6 120V .4A water pumps I'm mainly concerned about. I'd also like to run an air pump and possibly lighting, probably cfl, just to keep my light cycles constant, any recommendations on wattage?

So the water pumps are 48 Va, I'm assuming i divide this by 5 seeing how we're running - 1 on 4 off? so say 10 Va
The air pumps are 3 Va each X'2 = 6va
As for lighting IDK..if I run 50W cfl's on each side that's another 100Va

so say 115va total... does this math sound right??


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 4, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Any links to calculating UPS size? I was on APC's website but it's kinda confusing to me. Went to Staples but their help...isn't.
> 
> I have 6 120V .4A water pumps I'm mainly concerned about. I'd also like to run an air pump and possibly lighting, probably cfl, just to keep my light cycles constant, any recommendations on wattage?
> 
> ...


I assume that you have one timer and 6 pumps so then all pumps run at the same time.Then 120V x 0.4 Amps x 6 pums = 288 VA. This is when the pumps are already running. But at the moment when the timer kicks in and turn all 6 pumps ON, the inrush current will be higher than 0.4 Amps per pump. I am just guessing 3 times more than 0.4 Amps (I will do some measurements tomorrow and post the results). So now we are talking 288 VA x 3 = 864 VA. Typical UPS units have total overload capability of 1.5 x its capacity. So you will be looking for a 600VA unit. The overload capability would be 600VA x 1.5 = 900VA.

UPS will monitor and limit output current very accurately to protect itself. That means the output voltage will drop to an unacceptable level and the unit will switch off if you overload the system. So get a good size of UPS.

There are two more things:
1. The small internal battery would run the pumps only for few minutes. Replace it with a good size, e.g. car battery. 
2. Your timer might not like the square wave voltage of "modified wave" UPS. Get a sine-wave or stepped sine-wave UPS.

CFLs have huge inrush current. I would not connect CFLs to UPS. The plants will survive in dark but die without pumps.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 4, 2015)

Greetings fellow humans! I got the new tent set up and everything moved over. The girls took the move pretty hard but fuck'em they'll get over it! I divided the tent into 2 sides for now. The left side is veg and the right side is flowering. I'll take the plastic divider down in 3 weeks. Then in another 3 weeks I'll add the third system. My goal is pretty basic, Harvest A Pound Every Three Weeks...duh No really, I'd be happy starting out small. Anything more is just gravy baby. I really don't feel like fucking with C02 right now so I'm just keeping everything simple.


----------



## Marcus.Greenman (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Stinkbud,

Let me be the latest in a long line to thank you for all of the time,effort and (mostly), love you have put into this thread. It's almost a year to the day since I tried to end my life because of chronic back pain and depression. With the love and support of my family (and a metric shit-ton of weed), I'm in a much better place now. I'm still off work awaiting surgery so the days get long. My wife pushed me to find a hobby so I could re-engage. My favorites are mostly off limits for health reasons and pain and weed make more cerebral activities challenging. Then a grower friend (who also shares the love) planted the idea in my head, pun intended. The idea of creating something appealed to me though I've never had so much as a plant before. But there was so much information, and everyone seemed to have an agenda.

Then I found the Stinkbuddies. The way you dealt with the haters and turned them around with humour and wit impressed me and drew me in. I appreciate and share the tinkerers mindset, and I love that you've embraced the changes and modifications of a system that took on a life of its own. It's taken me over a month to read the entire thread and it's the first thing that has engaged me enough to put in the effort. My wife is so happy to see me doing something that the finger test came back wet.

All this, and I've learned enough that I can stop spending over 1K each month. Between my back pain and the wife's fibromyalgia, we go through half a pound a month, without any hash.

Thanks again, and keep up the great work


----------



## Marcus.Greenman (Feb 4, 2015)

P.S. It doesn't get said enough, but your photos are goddamn beautiful.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 5, 2015)

Marcus.Greenman said:


> Hi Stinkbud,
> 
> Let me be the latest in a long line to thank you for all of the time,effort and (mostly), love you have put into this thread. It's almost a year to the day since I tried to end my life because of chronic back pain and depression. With the love and support of my family (and a metric shit-ton of weed), I'm in a much better place now. I'm still off work awaiting surgery so the days get long. My wife pushed me to find a hobby so I could re-engage. My favorites are mostly off limits for health reasons and pain and weed make more cerebral activities challenging. Then a grower friend (who also shares the love) planted the idea in my head, pun intended. The idea of creating something appealed to me though I've never had so much as a plant before. But there was so much information, and everyone seemed to have an agenda.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! You really are too kind. You're the reason I keep coming back here. I'm really not interested in helping commercial growers. They tend to care more about total harvest amount or grams-per-watt. I want to help the home-grower. The guy that wants enough medicine to help himself and maybe a buddy or two.

I'm sorry to hear about your health problems and glad you find some relief from cannabis. The fact that you can help your wife makes it even more special. Going through depression is hard. I've been there! 

On the other hand I also support the Robin Hood style of growing. That's where you take donations from rich collage kids so that you can afford to give medicine to people in need. I actually look up to these kind of growers because they can afford to help a lot more people than just a small closet grower. Of course most large scale growers give nothing to the needy. 

Trolls/haters - I love them too. They are the lonely, sad, angry and mentally ill people of the world. Don't be angry with them, pity them. When people fire off the hate bullet just put on your carbon/kevlar vest of love...

Good luck bro!


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

I checked the pump inrush current. Just very briefly, I do not want to steel this tread. The inrush current was exactly 3 times of the rated current but lasted only 7 ms. The 2 times current lasted 100 ms. So in your case WeedFreak, with 6 pumps the total max inrush current will be 0.4A x 3 x 6 pumps = 7.2 Amp and the power 120 x 7.2 = 864 VA. I think 600 VA to 700 VA UPS might work.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 6, 2015)

1947 Boy said:


> I checked the pump inrush current. Just very briefly, I do not want to steel this tread. The inrush current was exactly 3 times of the rated current but lasted only 7 ms. The 2 times current lasted 100 ms. So in your case WeedFreak, with 6 pumps the total max inrush current will be 0.4A x 3 x 6 pumps = 7.2 Amp and the power 120 x 7.2 = 864 VA. I think 600 VA to 700 VA UPS might work.


Thanks! I kept coming up with something around 900VA, but that was always figuring 20% expansion room, which falls right in line with these calcs. I'd still like to figure out some way to keep some type of lighting going..IDK..I'll think it out over a bowl.

If this damn snow doesn't stop I'm not gonna get this system up and running, I'm going to be shoveling until may...


----------



## 1947 Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

As promised, here are a couple of photos of my set-up built by using Stink's plans. So far I have only 3 plants started from seeds so the cloner is sitting empty waiting for cuttings. I painted the yellow top with black spray and then with white over the black.



The veg unit was originally a single tote, but I made it a double with some small modifications.



And here are the flowering units, still work in progress.

 

The flowering room is 9 x 9, veg room 5 x 7. I have one 1000W HPS in flower and 250W MH in veg, but so far using an HO florescent, 4 tubes, 2' long.

I have a couple of questions:
1. Is it a good idea using only one rez for the two veg units? What are the pros and cons?
2. How many gallons of nuts are you using in flowering rez?

Thanks.


----------



## joespit (Feb 7, 2015)

1947 Boy said:


> As promised, here are a couple of photos of my set-up built by using Stink's plans. So far I have only 3 plants started from seeds so the cloner is sitting empty waiting for cuttings. I painted the yellow top with black spray and then with white over the black.
> 
> View attachment 3346773
> 
> ...


I have 5girls feeding on a 10gal cooler and not even 15days into flower they seem to be drinking 1gal a day. So with as many as you have I would recommend at least 2gal for every plant.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice bro!!! Everything looks great! 
1) There should be no problem using one res for 2-veg units. 
2) I use a 20 gal container now and I put in about 15 gallons of water. 



1947 Boy said:


> As promised, here are a couple of photos of my set-up built by using Stink's plans. So far I have only 3 plants started from seeds so the cloner is sitting empty waiting for cuttings. I painted the yellow top with black spray and then with white over the black.
> 
> View attachment 3346773
> 
> ...


----------



## edispilf (Feb 8, 2015)

water high electric low=bad


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 10, 2015)

How about some eye kandy...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 12, 2015)

Oregon Special Update - Everything is going great! The new systems are working better than expected. The second system plants are going to be too big if I veg them any longer. I went ahead and switched the timer. Now both systems are rocking and rolling. Now if I can just keep from fucking up then this should be a good show.

The coolest thing about this grow is all the new strains I have. I'm not going to keep all of them going but it's exciting to be the first person to try a new strain. The genetics are Kandy Kush and Blue Cheese. I followed the family tree back all the way to the land race strains. It has multiple Sativa strains from Upper and Lower Thailand, 3 types of Mexican, Columbian. Indica stains from India, Hindu Kush and Pakistan. Most of the new plants have either a fruity Blueberry smell or a OG Kush kind of smell. They have a spicy smoke with some of them having the classic OG Kush finish. 

Here are some photos of the tent setup. I'm just going to run 2 systems for now and either add another system later or buy another tent. Also, here is a bud shot. It's in the final days and almost ready for the axe. I also included a side shot showing how I train the plants. The netting allows me to keep the branches trained down for maximum exposure. I don't want a thick canopy but I do want it dense. Enjoy!


----------



## joespit (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful stink! You got that goo! I love that stuff! What lights you got going in hat tent 2x1000s? 

You can really see your sagely wisdom in those buds, nugs of truth


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 16, 2015)

joespit said:


> Beautiful stink! You got that goo! I love that stuff! What lights you got going in hat tent 2x1000s?
> 
> You can really see your sagely wisdom in those buds, nugs of truth


Lights - 2-1000W HPS lights. I bought both ballasts, reflectors and bulbs on Craig's list for $200. The bulbs only have a couple of grows on them so they should have lot's of life left. The tent was only $210 w/free shipping. Each system was around $150. We spent another $50 on a cloner and $100 on nutes and other stuff. Fan and carbon filter cost more than the lights! Total investment under $1k. We should have no problem harvesting at least 2lbs. from the first 2 racks. My partner is stoked! I still have my old grow running but I plan on shifting all my efforts over to my new grow.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2015)

I really have to say I love my new tent. My plants are like, "We love camping daddy"! They don't know they're not camping, they're just stupid fucking plants! Anyway they are happy with all the light. Light is fucking right! You can quote me on that. I still plan on adding another 1K MH to the mix but it may be overkill...wait did is just say you can have too much light? Slap the fuck outta me, you can never have too much light, only too much heat.

Which reminds me, I'm going to have to start thinking about A/C soon. If you're East Coast you guys are getting hammered this Winter. The West Coast has been warm as fuck! No snow means the outdoor farmers are going to be hammered this Summer! At least indoor growers won't have much to worry about. GFW - Global Fucking Warming.

Here is the tent of joy. The system on the right has only 4 plants. I'm still training them down but it's early. They have a solid 9 weeks to go. I'm hoping I can fill in the bald spot. lol The system on the left is doing great. It does have one semi-runt in it. I also have some kind of auto strain that looks a little weak. The other plants are going ape fucking crazy! I only topped them once and there's really no where to train them. It's going to end up one big fucking pot plant party! I should end up with some true Frankenbuds. You know what? I think I just came up for perfect name for one of these strains.

I have this one pheno of the Blue Cheese X Kandy Kush that's unreal! As good as anything I've ever smoked and it's a big producer too. Imagine the flavor of OG Kush with a little more sweetness to it. It still has the long lasting finish that you expect from the OG but it has a different flavor. I hope I can keep the strain going. This other pheno I have is really cheesy. Kind of sour with a hint of skunk. It's showing more the UK Cheese genetics. Another cutting I have going is the Kandy Kush back crossed. It pretty much tastes exactly like OG Kush SFV cutting. That same diesel, fuel flavor that keeps going on forever. What's wild is I have about 6 more phenos that I have no idea what's going to happen. Oh yea, I also have the Kosher Kush I started from seed. It's going bonkers! I took a few cutting off of it just to make sure I can keep it going. I know it's going to rock!


----------



## joespit (Feb 18, 2015)

So how many different strains are you putting in one rig now'a'days? I think after I find the pheno I like of this strawberry haze to move on to another strain ,thinking Jedi OG, but you know want to be cautious not to poison/deprive one or the other. 

Also just outta curiosity, what low snow gotta do with getting hammered in the summer for Cali outdoor? Just signs of a hot summer or no water shaping into ground or something else.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 19, 2015)

joespit said:


> So how many different strains are you putting in one rig now'a'days? I think after I find the pheno I like of this strawberry haze to move on to another strain ,thinking Jedi OG, but you know want to be cautious not to poison/deprive one or the other.
> Also just outta curiosity, what low snow gotta do with getting hammered in the summer for Cali outdoor? Just signs of a hot summer or no water shaping into ground or something else.


Virtually every hole in my system has a unique strain. I have a few store bought seeds, Kosher Kush, Green Love Potion and Blue Cheese. The rest of my strains are all one-off. I'm going to pick the best 4 strains and stick with those.

Low snow means no water during the hottest months of Summer. A lot of outdoor growers depend on naturally occurring water. I imagine we will see a lot of creativity over the next season. But the real tragedy of no snow is that the snowboarding sucked this season. I should be getting face shots of light fluffy powder. Instead it's warm, sunny and it's only February !


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

and then Californians need to deal with this on top of the drought..it's bad enough your running out of water, but they go and pollute what is there..

http://abc7.com/news/ca-regulators-allowed-oilfield-dumping-in-drinking-water/507542/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> But the real tragedy of no snow is that the snowboarding sucked this season. I should be getting face shots of light fluffy powder. *Instead it's warm, sunny and it's only February !*


That's really a shame..not!I haven't been able to walk out my door for the last 2 weeks without getting a face full of snow...I'll trade ya..


----------



## joespit (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah Boston doent know where to put all it's snow...how about dumpin in the emerald triangle


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

joespit said:


> Yeah Boston doent know where to put all it's snow...how about dumpin in the emerald triangle


We used to just dump it in the harbor, but because of the chemicals they use on the roads that's a no-no nowadays. We need to look at more arctic climates and how they deal with it, i believe they have snow melting equipment, not just removal equipment.
I was looking for the video of Russian snow equipment the had helicopter turbines mounted on the front, they just drive down the road melting everything in front of them.


----------



## choomer (Feb 20, 2015)

G'day StinkBud(dies),

SB - I'd first like to thank you (and the stinkbuddies, of course) for the tireless effort, patient and loving stewardship, and all around growing knowledge you've put into this topic. I've made it to page 319 so far (although a forum upgrade seems to have changed the post ordering as I've already read about missing page 420) and am looking forward to the updates that are proven to have occurred from skipping to the end a few times. 

I hope to honor you with my 1st post on RUI since serendipity led me here. 
I've had a lifelong interest (although with hit and miss results) in MJ growing and this system, while not absolutely perfect, seems as close as I've ever seen as well as very economical so I'm ready to give it a go again.

I've just recently made an order w/ your fellow OR residents oregongreenseed to start an indoor grow and over-clone a bursting quiver for an upcoming season of "set-n-forget" (at least until flower) guerrilla gardening.

I am ready to gather the elements necessary to build a SB system, but want to finish the thread and make sure I incorporate the upgraded elements that the experience of you all has already proven to bring. I might even have a few suggestions (only for the sake of engineering/efficiency) that may not have been brought up yet (although I'm sure they've probably all been thought of already and want to read all the thread and I want to do a bit of research before suggesting).

As soon as I get seed and start off on my quest I'll make sure to create a grow journal to document my experience with my seed retailer, the variety/quality/vitality/effect of their products, my particular version of the SB system, and it's overall outcome. 

I hope to have this as my 1 and only space wasting post to this thread and posted it only to *thank SB and you all* for creating/supporting what I think will be an ultimate system for the individual to pursue their dreams!

Salut!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 20, 2015)

choomer said:


> G'day StinkBud(dies),
> 
> SB - I'd first like to thank you (and the stinkbuddies, of course) for the tireless effort, patient and loving stewardship, and all around growing knowledge you've put into this topic. I've made it to page 319 so far (although a forum upgrade seems to have changed the post ordering as I've already read about missing page 420) and am looking forward to the updates that are proven to have occurred from skipping to the end a few times.
> 
> ...


Welcome bro! Feel free to party with the plans. That's how I got started. I did a trade for my first aeroponic system and used it for a few crops before I started thinking, "I can make this better". My number one concern was to stop the leaks! I had my grow room upstairs and one day I came home to dripping water through the ceiling of my living room! My first system had all the sprayers fed by external hoses. Every connection was a potential leak. The smallest drip became a disaster. The system also used round PVC pipes with 2" inserts to hold the netpots. What a shitload of work! The pipes were kept from rolling by inserting them into wood end clamps.

I got the idea for the fence post when I was at Home Depot one day. I was actually looking for some rain gutters like they use on the side of homes. I thought I could figure out some sort of cover and they would work perfect. Then I saw the fence posts out of the corner of my eye and just about shit myself! I'm sure other people have already came up with the idea but for me it was like, "Fuck Yea"! They even had end caps you could buy. 

So one of my main goals was to make is as simple as possible. It also had to be cheap. Over the years I refined the system and also experimented with different types of growing. I even went back to old-school soil for awhile. The truth is I've had pretty good luck with everything. All the old school growers have already done the work for us. Not to mention all the nutrient companies have great products now. 

It still all comes down to one thing... Genetics. No matter what, after a few years of growing the actual process won't be hard anymore. Then you can focus on what really matters. At some point you'll tackle the Holy Grail and create your own strain. Hand it out and a part of you will live forever. I firmly believe people will be smoking OG Kush a hundred years from now...


----------



## jblwired (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys. Been a while. Just stopping by to see if this thing is still going, and I'm proud to see this thread going strong.

Anyway, Bud, we got all of your snow out this way by accident and your welcome to have some of it back.


----------



## Boosted 95z (Feb 26, 2015)

Day 28 in flower for my girls, they are at 2600 PPM and loving life. I did push them a little bit when I changed the res the first time in flower. I've added Hydroplex to my lineup though. I can't wait till they are done, already have slight hues of purple (Grand Doggy Purps). I'll be moving this under the 1000w for the next run, and put DWC buckets in the tent for space. I ran out of head room, should have done more LST.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 26, 2015)

Boostz what stain


----------



## Boosted 95z (Feb 26, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Boostz what stain


Grand Doggy Purp


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Day 28 in flower for my girls, they are at 2600 PPM and loving life. I did push them a little bit when I changed the res the first time in flower. I've added Hydroplex to my lineup though. I can't wait till they are done, already have slight hues of purple (Grand Doggy Purps). I'll be moving this under the 1000w for the next run, and put DWC buckets in the tent for space. I ran out of head room, should have done more LST.


If you can be very gentle you should be able to tuck and weave done of those so your canopy won't be so high. Looks good and healthy tho. Keep it up. Look forward to seeing some Granddoggy Purps


----------



## Boosted 95z (Feb 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you can be very gentle you should be able to tuck and weave done of those so your canopy won't be so high. Looks good and healthy tho. Keep it up. Look forward to seeing some Granddoggy Purps


Going to string some ties together and tie them over day by day. Next time I'm going to top and train them for the start.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2015)

day 28..your just getting into the good part...swell bitches swell!


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 28, 2015)

Boosted 95z said:


> Day 28 in flower for my girls, they are at 2600 PPM and loving life. I did push them a little bit when I changed the res the first time in flower. I've added Hydroplex to my lineup though. I can't wait till they are done, already have slight hues of purple (Grand Doggy Purps). I'll be moving this under the 1000w for the next run, and put DWC buckets in the tent for space. I ran out of head room, should have done more LST.


You're off to a great start bro. That strain looks like it has a lot of Sativa in it. They do tend to stretch! I'd bend the fuck out of those girls. If you fuck up and break the branch just tell everyone you're super-cropping (which is true).

Right now I have 4 plants in one rack and 7 plants in another. They both look the same from a distance. The only difference is veg time. The more you veg, the bigger the plants. Next time when you veg your plants keep topping/training them until you completely fill the rack with green goodness. You want one layer about 6-12" thick of nothing but leaves and stems. You shouldn't be able to see the rails when you go to flower. The more internodes the better. Every internode is going to produce a bud. 

I left one of the plants alone and didn't top it. I want it to have one huge cola! At harvest time I'l set up my (photo) lights and backdrop. Gel the back light with a cool color and shoot some photos. Photography is all about the lighting. 7 weeks to go until D-Day.


----------



## Boosted 95z (Feb 28, 2015)

I plan on making the move to LED lights, so my node spacing will be much better. I'm running a 400w LED now in another room, and it makes such a difference on node spacing! This was my first try, and I can't wait to try it again but with more knowledge to train them a bit better.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 28, 2015)

Stink are you still running the kandy kush because I thought about pulling the trigger and getting 2 packs of them?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 2, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Stink are you still running the kandy kush because I thought about pulling the trigger and getting 2 packs of them?


Good Choice! Get some Blue Cheese and Kosher Kush too.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 10, 2015)

Stinkbud I just built your stink bud jr. Working great. I'll post pics later.

yum


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 10, 2015)

Oregon Special Update

The buds are really starting to kick in. The stretch is over for the most part but I still can't believe what a couple of days makes. I wouldn't be surprised if I had to raise the lights before this is over. Everything is looking healthy. I'm running the classic StinkBud formula at 1500 PPM and letting it drop over a week. This week it dropped to 750 PPM. I add more nutes after 7 days to bring it back up to 1500PPM. I could tweak it everyday but I'm just too lazy and the plants don't seem to mind. I've been changing the nutes every 2 weeks. The truth is it wouldn't hurt to change them every week. The plants love a clean res and fresh nutes. Not to mention it's good way to get rid of anything funky before it becomes a major problem.

Here are some of the latest photos of the tent. The buds should really be kicking in over the next month. Stay tuned.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there a blue print for a double stinkbud Jr? I want to build two but connect the frames for my 4x4 tent. 

yum


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 15, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> Is there a blue print for a double stinkbud Jr? I want to build two but connect the frames for my 4x4 tent.
> 
> yum


You find out let me know because that would be perfect for my 4x4 tent. Or you could modify two s.b. Jr's and bring them slightly closer together and use one resovoir if not use two.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> You find out let me know because that would be perfect for my 4x4 tent. Or you could modify two s.b. Jr's and bring them slightly closer together and use one resovoir if not use two.


I want to use two reservoirs. I'm wanting to do a perpetual grow. I have one built already for my veg room. I want two in my tent so I can switch plants out every 4 to 5 weeks. 

yum


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 15, 2015)

Stinkbud,that room is so sexy. I can't stop looking at this entire thread. 

yum


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 19, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> Is there a blue print for a double stinkbud Jr? I want to build two but connect the frames for my 4x4 tent.yum


No plans for a double but it wouldn't be hard to freestyle it. Just figure out what you need and draw it up. If you fuck up who cares, PVC pipe is like 2 bucks a 10ft length. Just don't glue anything until you have it all figured out.

On the other hand I like being able to access both sides of each system. It let's me go in and pull old dying leaves. I don't lollipop as much as most of the guys. The plants seem to know what leaves they need and get rid of the ones it doesn't. One time I lollipopped a couple of plants while letting a couple of other plants grow naturally. They all produced the same amount of killer bud but the lollipoppped plant produced a few more ounces of leaves and popcorn buds. I made bubble hash out of all the trim/popcorn and ended up with about 5g more hash from the non trimmed plants. Not a lot but it didn't cost anything to get it.

One of the guys I was mentoring kept pulling off all the big fan leaves from his plants. I asked him why and he said they were keeping the buds from getting light. I explained that those big fan leaves are like solar cells. They don't block light, they use it to make sugar. Every time he pulled a leaf he took out a source of energy, not to mention it stressed out the plants. Don't believe me? Cut off one of your fingers and see if that doesn't stress you out a little.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 19, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> No plans for a double but it wouldn't be hard to freestyle it. Just figure out what you need and draw it up. If you fuck up who cares, PVC pipe is like 2 bucks a 10ft length. Just don't glue anything until you have it all figured out.
> 
> On the other hand I like being able to access both sides of each system. It let's me go in and pull old dying leaves. I don't lollipop as much as most of the guys. The plants seem to know what leaves they need and get rid of the ones it doesn't. One time I lollipopped a couple of plants while letting a couple of other plants grow naturally. They all produced the same amount of killer bud but the lollipoppped plant produced a few more ounces of leaves and popcorn buds. I made bubble hash out of all the trim/popcorn and ended up with about 5g more hash from the non trimmed plants. Not a lot but it didn't cost anything to get it.
> 
> One of the guys I was mentoring kept pulling off all the big fan leaves from his plants. I asked him why and he said they were keeping the buds from getting light. I explained that those big fan leaves are like solar cells. They don't block light, they use it to make sugar. Every time he pulled a leaf he took out a source of energy, not to mention it stressed out the plants. Don't believe me? Cut off one of your fingers and see if that doesn't stress you out a little.


Yes I figured it out after looking at. I'll post the finished project after I make it. 

I lolipopopped my plants literally right before you posted. 

I'm having some good luck from topping my dwc plant and Lolipop it.

I can't wait to build two more of your systems! I love it so much. 

I'm going to try and read a little bit of this thread every day cause I've got so many questions.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> Yes I figured it out after looking at. I'll post the finished project after I make it.
> 
> I lolipopopped my plants literally right before you posted.
> 
> ...


You *do* want to lollipop your plants so you did good. You just don't want to go overboard when you do it. When I grow in soil I lollipop ten times as much as I do with Aero (same with DWC). The reason has to do with light penetration. The large plants get so tall the light never reaches the lower branches. Popping also increases air flow under the plants. With Aero/NFT the canopy is not as thick so I don't need to pop as much. Of course I say that as my latest batch is hitting 4ft+ right now!

Whenever I see failure it usually comes down to two things. They are both easy to avoid... 

Which brings me to my #1 most important tip. Keep your room under 78 degrees. That one simple thing will save you all kinds of headaches down the road. And tip #2...You should be able to eat off of any surface in your grow room. You may never do the dishes and your bathroom may reek but your grow room better be spotless. My grow room could pass my old boot-camp commanders inspection, it's that clean!

Temps and cleanliness! If you can't keep your room cool and the place clean, grow in soil. Has anyone here ever noticed that I've never said a bad word about good old fashioned soil? Well, I have said it's heavy as fuck and dirty but still, it's a guaranteed success if you use Subcool's Super Soil recipe. *Aeroponics is for the guy than never has to look for his keys.*

Why do I grow Aero? I'm lazy, nuff said...


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 20, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> You *do* want to lollipop your plants so you did good. You just don't want to go overboard when you do it. When I grow in soil I lollipop ten times as much as I do with Aero (same with DWC). The reason has to do with light penetration. The large plants get so tall the light never reaches the lower branches. Popping also increases air flow under the plants. With Aero/NFT the canopy is not as thick so I don't need to pop as much. Of course I say that as my latest batch is hitting 4ft+ right now!
> 
> Whenever I see failure it usually comes down to two things. They are both easy to avoid...
> 
> ...


This is only my 3rd grow. I'm having zero heat issues but I could clean the room up a bit. The equipment though gets scrubbed after each grow. 

In fact I'm going down to do it now lol

yum


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 20, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> This is only my 3rd grow. I'm having zero heat issues but I could clean the room up a bit. The equipment though gets scrubbed after each grow.
> 
> In fact I'm going down to do it now lol
> 
> yum


Good for you bro! I like to wipe everything down with a mild bleach solution. Bleach pretty much kills everything it touches. It's easy to keep a clean room clean. I know that sounds silly but it's true! It's just like the kitchen, if you do the dishes everyday you only have a few to do but if you wait a week, you have to clean every dish in the house.

Another great option is to run a chiller in your res. That way you can keep the water nice and cold. The cooler the water the more oxygen it can hold. That's why fish die when the water gets too warm, not from the heat but from the lack of oxygen.

*On another note...*
Grow room #1 is done and I'm setting up the new grow there tomorrow. You might be curious as to how the last harvest went but you know how much I hate to brag so let me just say this...Fuck yea! What do you get when you mix mix Kandy Kush and Blue Cheese. The new Blue Kandy, StinkBud cut. Imagine the subtle taste of Blueberry combined with the spicy hash taste of the Trainwreck with the classic fuel/diesel finish of the OG Kush. One of the phenotypes I have is very special. Stay tuned for more photos.

Grow room #1 is the room you've seen over the last 3 years or so. I have 3-1000w HPS lights in there now but I think I'm going to cut it down to just two lights and two systems. I just don't have enough space to move around the systems. I can't even access the plants in the back at all. With just two systems I can get to all the plants. I could fit another system in the room but with my other grow (#2) I have my hands full enough. I just got 2-4ft 8 bulb fluorescent lights for my veg room. I'm getting rid of the 1000w MH light. The Fls will run a lot cooler and I love the way they keep the plant internode length short.

Let's talk C02. I have a CO2 tank but it's too much of a pain in the ass to keep filling it. We don't have a station close so it's a 40 mile round trip. Fuck that! So we got a CO2 burner a few months ago. Nice in the Winter but it's going to suck this Summer. I should have got a water cooled one but I didn't want to have to fuck with hoses, water chillers, etc... The thing is I'm not using any C02 in grow #2 and it's going bonkers. I may decide not to fuck with C02 unless I can keep the temps dialed down. I have a nice A/C unit though so no matter what at least set for the Summer.

I do have to admit, three lights and C02 would be the shit! I'm thinking of running the systems end-to-end so I could use all three lights. It only costs another $30 a month so why not.

I have three big veg plants I don't know what the fuck I'm going to do with. I really don't want to have to put them in soil unless that's my only option. What about something like a single rail system. Right down the center and train the fuck out the plants to fill the whole net. It was totally easy to fill the whole rack with just four plants. I could use the three plants I have to test it out. Stay tuned for the StinkRail...


----------



## joespit (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow a 1000w bulb runs you $30 I'm kWh ? Good deal


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2015)

joespit said:


> Wow a 1000w bulb runs you $30 I'm kWh ? Good deal


Yea, 30 bucks per light is cheap! Down in California it was $90/month per light! Here in the NW I have two major power dams within 45 miles of my home.

The Pacific Northwest...What a great place! Did you know that in Oregon it will be legal in to grow four plants starting this July? No permits are needed, anyone can do it. I've personally seen 10lb plants grown outdoors here. Of course the grower has been growing his whole life so he knows what he's doing. The plants were as big as trees. I'm not joking when I say his plants were so big you could see them from space. I looked it up on Google Earth one day and sure enough, there they were! I wonder what his grams per watt is?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 21, 2015)

I thought you guys might enjoy seeing what 5 weeks in the Oregon Special is like. Aren't photos great! They really do tell a story. You don't have to be an expert to look at this photo and decide if things are going okay or not. Do these plants look healthy to you?





*I'm using the classic Botanicare recipe:*
1000ml *Pure Blend Pro* Bloom (or Veg depending on cycle)
250ml *Cal-Mag* (double if you use RO water)
350ml *Liquid Karma*
I mix everything together in an old milk jug. 2 cups of this mixture takes my 20 gallon res to 1550 PPM. I changed the res on Monday and it was down to 1050 PPM five days later so this seems like good running numbers for this set-up. This is as simple as it gets fellas! You can make it hard on yourself or you can do it the easy way. This is pure fucking KISS...Keep It Simple Stoner


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 21, 2015)

Crazy growth stink. Was the growth in the pics from veg to flower?


----------



## joespit (Mar 21, 2015)

Can't see any trees, that forest is in the way!?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 22, 2015)

4 plant limit huh? This looks promising..IDK how Aero would handle that root mass though..


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 22, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Crazy growth stink. Was the growth in the pics from veg to flower?


I had just switched lights to 12/12 when the first photo was taken. So all this growth was during the flower period. Right now the buds are setting up. They are getting thicker everyday. All the small leaves are already covered in sugar!

The big news is the new system I'm building today. Twice the normal size. Stay tuned...


----------



## ozzybuds (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm only halfway thru this thread, which means im reading posts from 5 years ago......but i wanted to jump in say something.
Has there been any real alternatives/advances to the cap art timer and the 1 on 5 off watering shedule in the last 5 years? Not being in the USA finding a timer proved impossible, I did buy a cap art just in case it could be modded or would run on 240v but looking at all the electronics inside figured it wasnt worth trying. So I am running a custom made unit. This unit is fixed to 1 on 5 off, no dials to bump, no light meter, heavy duty relay. It is just a box with a male plug on a short cord one end and female plug on a short cord other end, and a LED thats green when its on and red when its off. Its working flawlessly, cheaper to. Cant take a pic sorry its nightime.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2015)

ozzybuds said:


> I'm only halfway thru this thread, which means im reading posts from 5 years ago......but i wanted to jump in say something.
> Has there been any real alternatives/advances to the cap art timer and the 1 on 5 off watering shedule in the last 5 years? Not being in the USA finding a timer proved impossible, I did buy a cap art just in case it could be modded or would run on 240v but looking at all the electronics inside figured it wasnt worth trying. So I am running a custom made unit. This unit is fixed to 1 on 5 off, no dials to bump, no light meter, heavy duty relay. It is just a box with a male plug on a short cord one end and female plug on a short cord other end, and a LED thats green when its on and red when its off. Its working flawlessly, cheaper to. Cant take a pic sorry its nightime.


They do make a cheaper 1/4 fixed timer that I like better than the one with dials. It's too easy to fuck up the dials and kill everything. All you have to do is bump the knob and it will turn on for 1 second instead of 1 minute? Of course this doesn't help you but it sounds like you got the timer under control. By the way, I still have my original CAP timer from 2006 and it still works fine.

I feel for you bro! I imagine you have to pay twice as much for everything because of the shipping. The good news is everything is a good investment that will pay for itself the first time. I don't know many businesses that can take their numbers from red to black in the first 4 months but you can do it easily.


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 24, 2015)

The Oregon Specials are stacking up the bud. Some of the strains smell amazing! I can't believe how tall some of the plants ended up. I really should have topped them more when they where young. I just wanted one plant with a huge arm sized cola for the full page magazine photo. Is that too much to ask for? No worries, I'm going to end up with some real sic photos and video. Wait to you see the video I've been doing...

I thought I'd post some pics of the new StinkBud ??? system. I'm not really sure what I should call it. I'm thinking StinkBud Maximus or maybe StinkBud X. Help me here...

Here's the latest photo of the tent and here's the SBX system. Check out how clean the drain is. Also notice the dual shut-off valves. Have fun!


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 24, 2015)

"Stinkbud o.s. system." O.s. meaning Oregon special


----------



## ozzybuds (Mar 25, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> They do make a cheaper 1/4 fixed timer that I like better than the one with dials. It's too easy to fuck up the dials and kill everything. All you have to do is bump the knob and it will turn on for 1 second instead of 1 minute? Of course this doesn't help you but it sounds like you got the timer under control. By the way, I still have my original CAP timer from 2006 and it still works fine.
> 
> I feel for you bro! I imagine you have to pay twice as much for everything because of the shipping. The good news is everything is a good investment that will pay for itself the first time. I don't know many businesses that can take their numbers from red to black in the first 4 months but you can do it easily.


Ok cool i looked that one up, its pretty much what i built except for the voltage and plug difference. If the demand was there i could make a batch of 100 to suit 240v for about $50 usd a piece


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 27, 2015)

*Oregon Special Update*
Same old shit... Oh yea, remember I told you about those 3 veg plants I had left over. Here is a picture of them. They're actually doing pretty good in the veg unit. The buds are still babies but are already getting frosty. Everything is super stinky (duh) and if you touch the plants your fingers stick together like when you fuck up with super glue and your have to cut them off. Well maybe I'm exaggerating a little but they are super fucking Icky McSticky.


----------



## Flipisruff (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey stinkbuds. Do you ever get root rot on your system?


----------



## StinkBud (Mar 31, 2015)

Flipisruff said:


> Hey stinkbuds. Do you ever get root rot on your system?


Yea, I've had it a couple of times. It's always caused by the room getting too hot and the water get's warm to the touch. Once you get root rot it's hard to get rid of. You have to completely take everything apart and bleach the shit out of it. You can try using H2O2 if you catch it soon enough.

What do you look for? Wilting leaves are the first sign. If you see a plant wilting and all the other plants are fine, pull it out immediately. If you don't, it will infect all the other plants. I've only seen root rot hit young plants. Usually by the time the plants are big any problems have either killed the plants or went away.

The biggest thing to avoid root rot is water temps. Cold water is the best. Anything above 68 water temps is trouble...

The big 3 to avoid...
Root Rot
Spider Mites
Powdery Mildew

These three evils will force you to shut down and bleach everything. The guys at the hydro store will sell you 10 bottles of shit that won't work. Temps and cleanliness are the only thing that will save your ass in the long run.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 1, 2015)

Since we are on the topic of root rot.

Trying your system out, stink bud jr, and I went down to check the roots today and almost screamed! But I'm not convinced it is root rot yet. The roots were white 3 days ago when they went in the flower room. I'm thinking it's just my nute blend. I'm running 24/7. I just switched it to 15 min on 15 off when I went down. Just wanted to make sure I was not over watering. 

Plants seem to be OK. 

Thoughts? What info would you need from me to better diagnose?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> Since we are on the topic of root rot.
> 
> Trying your system out, stink bud jr, and I went down to check the roots today and almost screamed! But I'm not convinced it is root rot yet. The roots were white 3 days ago when they went in the flower room. I'm thinking it's just my nute blend. I'm running 24/7. I just switched it to 15 min on 15 off when I went down. Just wanted to make sure I was not over watering.
> 
> ...


If your plants are not wilting then you're fine. If you use the Botanicare line of nutes your roots will slowly turn brown from the dye in the Liquid Karma, it's perfectly normal. Root rot is very common though and hard to get rid of so it's good to be aware of what to look for. With root rot your roots will look more grey than brown. They will have a sort of transparent look to them. If the roots smell like a freshly plowed field then you're fucked. It doesn't really smell bad so it's easy to miss "the funk" but once you learn what it smells like you'll never forget.

I have a buddy I'm helping out right now with a never ending root rot problem. He can't seem to get his room below 80 degrees and the water always feels a little too warm for comfort. The plants just sit there with the leaves wilting like they aren't getting enough water. The roots are a sort of grey color and there is no clean white roots at all. Even with the roots being dyed you still should see some new white roots growing. The hydro store guy has sold him everything under the sun but nothing seems to work. I explained that he has two options. Either get a bigger A/C unit and keep the room cool or a buy a water chiller (or both)


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 1, 2015)

*Nutrients*
A lot of guys are curious about nutrients and what's the best. I've had really good luck with Botanicare nutrients. I've tried a bunch of different nutes including synthetic and I always end up going back to Botanicare because of the taste. It actually tastes as good if not better than old-school soil grown weed. I got my original recipe from my mentor many years ago. It's basically just Pure Blend Pro, Liquid Karma and Cal/Mag right out of Botanicare's book. Over the years Botanicare has released new additives like Sweet, Rhizo Blast, Silica Blast and Hydroplex. A lot of guys swear by them so feel free to party and let us know how it goes. 

The guys at Botanicare have forgotten more about nutes than any of us will ever know so you can trust them. Here's what they recommend. You can find the original link here: http://www.botanicare.com/Nutrients/Predeveloped-Recipes.aspx


----------



## Flipisruff (Apr 2, 2015)

Could it be that maybe it's the timer? I've been reading on aero a bit. They usually mention 5 seconds on with high pressure. 

Maybe 15 minutes low pressure aero/nft may cause the root to be too wet or the nft part with warm water might be the problem. 

I tried your system stinksbud. It's great. But I too experience root rot and it's not your fault. I can't get the room or water colder. 

Just assuming and I have no scientific proof.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 2, 2015)

Flipisruff said:


> Could it be that maybe it's the timer? I've been reading on aero a bit. They usually mention 5 seconds on with high pressure.
> 
> Maybe 15 minutes low pressure aero/nft may cause the root to be too wet or the nft part with warm water might be the problem.
> 
> ...


Root rot is the #1 problem with any Aeroponic/NFT. If the water feels even slightly warm you should expect trouble.

You're right about the timer bro. You have to use 1 minute on with 4-5 minutes off. If the pump runs much more it heats up the water. The cloner is not as big deal as the water should be a little on the warm side anyway. The 4-5 minutes of air time is crucial for the plants to get maximum oxygen. Some of the guys run chillers and then the room temps don't matter as much.

If someone came to me and said I can't get my room below 78 I'd tell them to grow in soil. Truth! I know in this forum guys act like growing in soil is the same as killing kittens but I personally love soil grown bud. Especially if it's 100% organic. Around here the dispensaries are required by law to test for mold, mildew and pesticides before they can sell it in their shops. The clones have to be checked for mold and mildew once a month. So most guys have switched over to 100% organic solutions for pest control. Smart move that shouldn't have to be forced on people to use.

I personally don't care what people grow their bud in. What matters to me is that patients are getting medicine. How that happens doesn't really matter much to me. If you can't afford a huge A/C unit or water chiller then just grow in soil, no big deal. Coco is also good because it's like air conditioning for your roots. Even if the canopy is warm the roots stay cool because of the evaporation effect.

I've been wanting to try a Coco drain to waste grow for years. I've even drew up some plans. This may be the year I actually do it. I have the plants to pull it off right now but I hate to risk losing plants to an untried method. The good thing is I always have my other grow going too so no matter what something is coming in.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 2, 2015)

I started putting frozen 2 liters in the reservoirs. I plan to get a chiller I just can't decide on one or how I want to run the setup, stinkbud jr, with a chiller. I think it was just the nutrients changing the color of the roots. If this run fails I'll switch back to dwc  I just love your system. 

yum


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> If someone came to me and said I can't get my room below 78 I'd tell them to grow in soil.


This is some info I was needing. I finally got my room set up and I'm seeing between 68/71 lights on and 59/62 lights off, those temps are taken at floor/canopy, respectively, without any plants, just a dry run. I was a little concerned about it being too cool, I'd like to be around 75 for veg..hoping once the plants are in the temps come up a little, i have plenty of cooling capacity compared to my lighting/heat. Thanks stink, your answering unasked questions..lol.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 3, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> This is some info I was needing. I finally got my room set up and I'm seeing between 68/71 lights on and 59/62 lights off, those temps are taken at floor/canopy, respectively, without any plants, just a dry run. I was a little concerned about it being too cool, I'd like to be around 75 for veg..hoping once the plants are in the temps come up a little, i have plenty of cooling capacity compared to my lighting/heat. Thanks stink, your answering unasked questions..lol.


You're stoked if you can keep your room temps at 68 degrees! That would be a dream for me. Cool rooms make for nice dense nugs. The warmer the room, the more stretch between internodes. In grow room #2 my plants got too close to the light. The buds closest started to run and stretch while the lower buds stayed dense. So I super-cropped all of them...

What is Super-Cropping? That's when you bend/break the plant limbs. It's kind of scary the first time you try it but after awhile it's brainless. I like to top my plants early. I usually top them once or twice. Then I start bending/training the limbs using the screen. I think I've tried every method out there. I've bent the limbs down using string with fishing weights on the end. I've tried FIMing (Fuck I Missed) techniques. The truth is they all work great...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> You're stoked if you can keep your room temps at 68 degrees! That would be a dream for me. Cool rooms make for nice dense nugs. The warmer the room, the more stretch between internodes. In grow room #2 my plants got too close to the light. The buds closest started to run and stretch while the lower buds stayed dense. So I super-cropped all of them...
> 
> What is Super-Cropping? That's when you bend/break the plant limbs. It's kind of scary the first time you try it but after awhile it's brainless. I like to top my plants early. I usually top them once or twice. Then I start bending/training the limbs using the screen. I think I've tried every method out there. I've bent the limbs down using string with fishing weights on the end. I've tried FIMing (Fuck I Missed) techniques. The truth is they all work great...


I had to add a 400w MH just to keep the temps up in my veg side, I was planning on only running T5's( 6 bulb for main veg) and T8's( 4 bulb for mothers/seed starts/clones.) so I've effectively doubled my veg lighting to around 800+W, which is *WAY* more than i ever thought I'd run.

I've done some( highly unscientific) SC experiments on some unexpected seedlings, abusing it from it's first set of true leaves, to see what would happen, most people say don' t do training until the plant is established, i say hogwash!.(caveat..only do it to seedling you are not counting on in case something goes wrong..lol) It *seemed* to have made a much shorter bushier plant right right off the bat, and , i can say fairly confidently, had way more nodes and bud sites. I'm going to use the technique for creating a couple mother plants


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 3, 2015)

@StinkBud i remeber you post your nute mix in a gallon jug you mind reposting that I would like to give it a run on one of my three monsters that I will be flowering next week


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey StinkBud, I'm going to be building my first aero system here real soon, been a soil grower for a couple of years and am ready to move to the big leagues, lol. I am going to have a system very similar to yours. I already have an aero-cloner that I built. I will be going straight from clone to flowering. My flowering tent will be four posts, each one with 3 sites, each site 3" net pot instead of 2". Each rack will support 2 posts, and each rack will be supplied water and nutes from a different reservoir. So 2 completely independent systems. 1 for early flowering and 1 for final flowering, that way I can run to different sets of ppms... I haven't completely decided on a strain yet, but I currently have some ak48, mobydick, bluedream, and kali mist. My setup will be 3 plants every 2 weeks. The questions that I have are as follows: How much do you think I can realistically expect to harvest every 2 weeks? What ppms should I run my systems at, early flower and late flower? As far as the timing goes with the sprayers, would a heavy duty Panda Timer work for this, these have 50sec intervals repeated every 40mins? Any other information that you could give me would be great... 

Your shit is on point, inspiration to us all...!


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 15, 2015)

Also...am running LED lights...380 actual watts in a 32x32x63 inch tent...


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 15, 2015)

dragongrower said:


> Hey StinkBud, I'm going to be building my first aero system here real soon, been a soil grower for a couple of years and am ready to move to the big leagues, lol. I am going to have a system very similar to yours. I already have an aero-cloner that I built. I will be going straight from clone to flowering. My flowering tent will be four posts, each one with 3 sites, each site 3" net pot instead of 2". Each rack will support 2 posts, and each rack will be supplied water and nutes from a different reservoir. So 2 completely independent systems. 1 for early flowering and 1 for final flowering, that way I can run to different sets of ppms... I haven't completely decided on a strain yet, but I currently have some ak48, mobydick, bluedream, and kali mist. My setup will be 3 plants every 2 weeks. The questions that I have are as follows: How much do you think I can realistically expect to harvest every 2 weeks? What ppms should I run my systems at, early flower and late flower? As far as the timing goes with the sprayers, would a heavy duty Panda Timer work for this, these have 50sec intervals repeated every 40mins? Any other information that you could give me would be great...
> 
> Your shit is on point, inspiration to us all...!


Yes thank you stinkbud

yum


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not stinkbud but I know your panda timer will not work with 50 seconds on and 40 minutes off. Did you mean 4 minutes off? I run 1 minute on 4 minutes off. That's the norm. Your roots may dry out if they wait for 40 minutes.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm running 15 on 15 off and mine are fine

yum


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'm not stinkbud but I know your panda timer will not work with 50 seconds on and 40 minutes off. Did you mean 4 minutes off? I run 1 minute on 4 minutes off. That's the norm. Your roots may dry out if they wait for 40 minutes.


I didn't mean 40 minutes off, just that the timer repeats every 40 minutes... I would probably go with 1min 40 secs on and 5 minutes off... My question is will this timer work, it's a lot cheaper than buying the ones that cost $80...


----------



## joespit (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah 1.40 on/5 off will work


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 15, 2015)

dragongrower said:


> Hey StinkBud, I'm going to be building my first aero system here real soon, been a soil grower for a couple of years and am ready to move to the big leagues, lol. I am going to have a system very similar to yours. I already have an aero-cloner that I built. I will be going straight from clone to flowering. My flowering tent will be four posts, each one with 3 sites, each site 3" net pot instead of 2". Each rack will support 2 posts, and each rack will be supplied water and nutes from a different reservoir. So 2 completely independent systems. 1 for early flowering and 1 for final flowering, that way I can run to different sets of ppms... I haven't completely decided on a strain yet, but I currently have some ak48, mobydick, bluedream, and kali mist. My setup will be 3 plants every 2 weeks. The questions that I have are as follows: How much do you think I can realistically expect to harvest every 2 weeks? What ppms should I run my systems at, early flower and late flower? As far as the timing goes with the sprayers, would a heavy duty Panda Timer work for this, these have 50sec intervals repeated every 40mins? Any other information that you could give me would be great...
> 
> Your shit is on point, inspiration to us all...!


Good questions bro! You have many things to consider when talking about harvest amount. Genetics is one of the most important aspects. Some strains are huge producers. I once had a strain called SnowBud (Akorn). It would consistently produce 3-4oz. per plant. In the same rack every other strain would produce around 2oz. That was going into flower at 12" high. I was also running 3-1000w lights and CO2! At that grow I had 7 plants per post for a total of 14 per rack. Harvest was 20-27oz. every three weeks. Why the difference in harvest amounts. Genetics...The more SnowBud I grew, the bigger my harvest. I once grew a couple of Sour Diesel in one of my Aero/DWC units that produced 20oz.

You can harvest even more per plant if you veg them longer. I have one rack right now with just 4 plants. It's completely filled up and I imagine it will produce about the same final weight as the other rack with 7 plants. The longer you veg, the bigger your plants.. The bigger your plants, the bigger your harvest. Make sense? So even though your really need more light you can make up for it by letting the plants get huge. Train the fuck out of them until you get a massive canopy of goodness.

So with 3 plants and an LED you could expect about 1-2oz per plant if you go straight from clone to flower. If you let them veg longer you could expect more around 3-4oz. per plant. Now if you let them veg for a shit load of time and go out and buy a used HPS light you could harvest 6-8oz plants. Of course all this is strain dependent. 


I bought 2 complete 1000W HPS lights used on Craig's List for $200. Light is right bro, trust me on this...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'm not stinkbud but I know your panda timer will not work with 50 seconds on and 40 minutes off. Did you mean 4 minutes off? I run 1 minute on 4 minutes off. That's the norm. Your roots may dry out if they wait for 40 minutes.


I agree with Sky on this. 1 on 4 off is great. My mentor taught me 1 on 5 off many years ago and that seemed to work fine. One time I burnt out my timer and I had to run my pumps on another timer 3 on and 12 off and you know what. That worked too. One time I tried 15 on and 15 off and the water got a little too warm. Kind of like Goldilocks and the Three Stoners. Which by the way would be a great fucking movie!

So why my vote for 1 on 4 off? Because you can buy those cheap CAP timers with no knobs. Those fucking knobs suck!!! I fucking hate those fucking things! In grow #1 I have the CAP time with the knobs. I've must of hit those fuckers a million times. In the other grow I use the stoner fuckupproof. And the forget to plug it back in when I change the res...


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 15, 2015)

*Oregon Special Update*
Two words...Sticky and Stinky...
So one of the strains in this batch is really starting to smell exactly like Blueberry Muffins. I shit you not! That sweet blueberry smell with the spicey muffin undertones. It's ultra sticky but not as dense as I'd like. It's still going strong though so I'm going to let it finish. Some of the strains are still pushing out lots of white hairs. Every little push thickens the buds. The Kosher Kush is looking dank as fuck but not a big producer. It's the classic small dense nug structure that does better if you top/train it.
I just changed the res for the last time. I'm running the nutes pretty low right now, around 800 PPM. I'm not adding any more, just water. Some of the strains are starting to turn colors and finish up. I have one Blue Cheesd/Kandy Kush cross that is turning purple. I have another that is turning red/yellow. Here is a photo of the tent. Enjoy!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> So why my vote for 1 on 4 off? Because you can buy those cheap CAP timers with no knobs. Those fucking knobs suck!!! I fucking hate those fucking things! In grow #1 I have the CAP time with the knobs. I've must of hit those fuckers a million times. In the other grow I use the stoner fuckupproof. And the forget to plug it back in when I change the res...


I just went to get a recyc . timer..my guy said CAP went out of business..or they stopped making the recyc. timers..i have'nt had a chance to look into it..but i bought one with knobs...maybe I'll just superglue the knobs once i get it set..always something..


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Good questions bro! You have many things to consider when talking about harvest amount. Genetics is one of the most important aspects. Some strains are huge producers. I once had a strain called SnowBud (Akorn). It would consistently produce 3-4oz. per plant. In the same rack every other strain would produce around 2oz. That was going into flower at 12" high. I was also running 3-1000w lights and CO2! At that grow I had 7 plants per post for a total of 14 per rack. Harvest was 20-27oz. every three weeks. Why the difference in harvest amounts. Genetics...The more SnowBud I grew, the bigger my harvest. I once grew a couple of Sour Diesel in one of my Aero/DWC units that produced 20oz.
> 
> You can harvest even more per plant if you veg them longer. I have one rack right now with just 4 plants. It's completely filled up and I imagine it will produce about the same final weight as the other rack with 7 plants. The longer you veg, the bigger your plants.. The bigger your plants, the bigger your harvest. Make sense? So even though your really need more light you can make up for it by letting the plants get huge. Train the fuck out of them until you get a massive canopy of goodness.
> 
> ...


So what would be your suggestion as far as what strain to run for clone to flower SOG style? I know what you mean by longer veg time being where its at. The bluedream that I vegged for about 2 months produced a little over a pound under my LED light, which is fricking awesome, but it just takes a really long time to get harvest that way, especially since I don't really have the space or money to support a vegging chamber... They would have to be vegged in my flowering tent, so everything would be put on at least a 4 month cycle. Eventually once I buy a house and not rent anymore, I will have separate tents for cloning, vegging, and flowering. Its a lot of money to get all the crap I need. Good LED lights are expensive, lol. I used to use a 600 HPS, but heat was always a problem, 85-95 degree swings with good venting. LED is where the future is at, less heat, more usable light, better trich production, & cheaper electric. But yeah, you gotta cough up almost 10x the price of HPS for good ones. 

Honestly I would be happy harvesting 3-6 ounces every two weeks, thats 1200 to 2400 in cash if I decided to sell for 200 an oz, which is really cheap around here, your talking 350-400 for high grade stuff usually, so it would fly off the shelves. I don't really smoke that much anymore because of random testing at work, but I do know a bunch of people that use it for medicinal applications. Hell, the president of Norml lives right down the street from me, lol...

On another note, what would you suggest as far as a nutrient cycle for clone to flowering? Something that isn't insanely expensive, but decent stuff to use with the sprayers?


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 16, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just went to get a recyc . timer..my guy said CAP went out of business..or they stopped making the recyc. timers..i have'nt had a chance to look into it..but i bought one with knobs...maybe I'll just superglue the knobs once i get it set..always something..


Google "titan cycle timers."


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 16, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3396710


 NICE! I picked up one of their fan controllers..love it..guess I'm spending more $$..maybe i can get my shop to swap it out ..


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 16, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Google "titan cycle timers."


Again, SkyRocket is on the ball. That's the exact same timer I have. I didn't even realize it wasn't a CAP. My CAP timer is from 2007 and it still works! Anyway the timer Sky pictured is the one you want and it's cheap.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 16, 2015)

dragongrower said:


> So what would be your suggestion as far as what strain to run for clone to flower SOG style? I know what you mean by longer veg time being where its at. The bluedream that I vegged for about 2 months produced a little over a pound under my LED light, which is fricking awesome, but it just takes a really long time to get harvest that way, especially since I don't really have the space or money to support a vegging chamber... They would have to be vegged in my flowering tent, so everything would be put on at least a 4 month cycle. Eventually once I buy a house and not rent anymore, I will have separate tents for cloning, vegging, and flowering. Its a lot of money to get all the crap I need. Good LED lights are expensive, lol. I used to use a 600 HPS, but heat was always a problem, 85-95 degree swings with good venting. LED is where the future is at, less heat, more usable light, better trich production, & cheaper electric. But yeah, you gotta cough up almost 10x the price of HPS for good ones.
> 
> Honestly I would be happy harvesting 3-6 ounces every two weeks, thats 1200 to 2400 in cash if I decided to sell for 200 an oz, which is really cheap around here, your talking 350-400 for high grade stuff usually, so it would fly off the shelves. I don't really smoke that much anymore because of random testing at work, but I do know a bunch of people that use it for medicinal applications. Hell, the president of Norml lives right down the street from me, lol...
> 
> On another note, what would you suggest as far as a nutrient cycle for clone to flowering? Something that isn't insanely expensive, but decent stuff to use with the sprayers?


I agree that LEDs are the future. Right now it's still like when LCD/LED TVs came out. They were expensive and only Bill Gates could afford them. Eventually LEDs will be everywhere and cheap. Someday LEDs will become self-aware and take over the world. We will all become slaves to the LED. Now that would be a great fucking movie!

*StinkBud's top 5 strains:*
1) Kandy Kush - The combo of Trainwreck and OG Kush make this a winner
2) Blue Cheese - Blueberrry and UK Cheese, set aside a place on the couch for your ass.
3) Kosher Kush - 3X High Times Cannabis Cup winner, nuff said.
4) Blueberry - There's a reason it's been around since the 70's. Everyone needs to grow Blueberry at least once in their life.
5) Tahoe OG - Think peachy, mango OG Kush. Golf ball sized nugs that make you go stand in the corner of your room till you learn to behave.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I agree that LEDs are the future. Right now it's still like when LCD/LED TVs came out. They were expensive and only Bill Gates could afford them. Eventually LED will be everywhere and cheap. Someday LED will become self-aware and take over the world. We will all become slaves to the LED. Now that would be a great fucking movie!
> 
> *StinkBud's top 5 strains:*
> 1) Kandy Kush - The combo of Trainwreck and OG Kush make this a winner
> ...


Are these all strains you breed yourself or can we get them from attitude or herbies?

I want... I want to behave ;-P

yum


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I agree that LEDs are the future. Right now it's still like when LCD/LED TVs came out. They were expensive and only Bill Gates could afford them. Eventually LEDs will be everywhere and cheap. Someday LEDs will become self-aware and take over the world. We will all become slaves to the LED. Now that would be a great fucking movie!
> 
> *StinkBud's top 5 strains:*
> 1) Kandy Kush - The combo of Trainwreck and OG Kush make this a winner
> ...


Are these all great for sea of green growing, or just growing in general? Looking for something that only really produces one main stalk with little side branching, but maybe I'm going about this all wrong...lol


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 16, 2015)

dragongrower said:


> Are these all great for sea of green growing, or just growing in general? Looking for something that only really produces one main stalk with little side branching, but maybe I'm going about this all wrong...lol


First I forget to tell you that there is really no order to the list. Every strain has it's own merits. The fact is there are a lot better clone only strains out there right now. I didn't want to go out and suggest a bunch of shit you can only dream about. Everything on the list are seeds you can buy right now.

I buy my seeds from Attitude Seed Bank. If you know a better place that's cool. Oh yea, only buy DJ Short Blueberry seeds, he's the real deal. You have to sex the Blueberry first before you can put it in the rack. What I do when I'm growing normal seeds is to start them in dirt until I can take clones. As soon as I can get a few cutting I'll take the plant into flower and see what it is. If it's male I take it out of the room and put it in another part of the house. Then I collect the pollen and use it to make seeds. I have a bunch of Tahoe OG pollen right now. Enough to make a few thousand seeds! 

Remember, people don't say, "I'd like to smoke a plant without much side braching". Everyone wants the dank bud! Trust me on this bro, it's all about the genetics. After all these years, growing is a non-issue for me. I'm all about creating the new OG Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, etc... There's always the latest and greatest right around the corner. I'm still trying to create my masterpiece. Something that will out live me. I'll pass it on like Johnny Appleseed. Maybe the Blueberry Muffin will be the big hit?

What's the best bud in the world right now? OG Kush SFV cutting. (San Fernando Valley) So here's a true story. One of the StinkBuddies was telling me about this strain called OG Kush. He said everyone raved about it and at one time cuttings were going for $14,000 each. I shit you not! So anyway when I was down in Cali I stopped in to check things out and smoke a little OG Kush. OMG it completely blew away anything I had ever tasted before. Not only did it taste better than anything, it knocked me out big time. Super heavy stone! Facing numbing stone. One hit shit! So I took a couple of cuttings with me and sure enough it was insane! Every single person that smoked it said it was the best bud they had ever smoked. The closest seed strains are, Kosher Kush and Holy Grail Kush but the truth is there is no substitute for the real thing. If you can get the cutting, do it now!

The Kandy Kush has a little OG flavor but more sweet instead of sour. I tried a couple of different seeds and they were both different. The first one required almost no trimming and looked more like Trainwreck. The second one was more like the OG Kush. That's the plant I bred with the Blue Cheese plant. Kandy Kush would be good for a SOG setup. Especially if you get more of a Trainwreck pheno.


----------



## Flipisruff (Apr 16, 2015)

And... my first puff was an OG Kush. This sucks. It's like eating filet mignon as my first beef tasting. I think I'm spoiled now


----------



## Flipisruff (Apr 16, 2015)

dragongrower said:


> So what would be your suggestion as far as what strain to run for clone to flower SOG style? I know what you mean by longer veg time being where its at. The bluedream that I vegged for about 2 months produced a little over a pound under my LED light, which is fricking awesome, but it just takes a really long time to get harvest that way, especially since I don't really have the space or money to support a vegging chamber... They would have to be vegged in my flowering tent, so everything would be put on at least a 4 month cycle. Eventually once I buy a house and not rent anymore, I will have separate tents for cloning, vegging, and flowering. Its a lot of money to get all the crap I need. Good LED lights are expensive, lol. I used to use a 600 HPS, but heat was always a problem, 85-95 degree swings with good venting. LED is where the future is at, less heat, more usable light, better trich production, & cheaper electric. But yeah, you gotta cough up almost 10x the price of HPS for good ones.
> 
> Honestly I would be happy harvesting 3-6 ounces every two weeks, thats 1200 to 2400 in cash if I decided to sell for 200 an oz, which is really cheap around here, your talking 350-400 for high grade stuff usually, so it would fly off the shelves. I don't really smoke that much anymore because of random testing at work, but I do know a bunch of people that use it for medicinal applications. Hell, the president of Norml lives right down the street from me, lol...
> 
> On another note, what would you suggest as far as a nutrient cycle for clone to flowering? Something that isn't insanely expensive, but decent stuff to use with the sprayers?


Where's this place where an ounce goes for 300-400?


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 17, 2015)

Northeast Ohio... I got almost 6 pounds off of two outdoor plants last summer, I made about 15K off of 4 pounds that I let go, and it was gone in like a week, lol... One of my buddies won't sell it for less than 350, and he never complains about not being able to get rid of it. It's crazy here sometimes...


----------



## dragongrower (Apr 17, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I buy my seeds from Attitude Seed Bank. If you know a better place that's cool.


I get all my seeds from the single seed center, worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com...They have a great selection from just about every seed bank out there and they ship anywhere, plus you get a couple free seeds with every order. I have bought from them multiple times and never had an issue. One time my landlord stole the seeds when they came in the mail, I emailed the company and let them know I never got them, they just sent them again. As long as you give them your correct address, they have an arrival guarantee...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 17, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I buy my seeds from Attitude Seed Bank. If you know a better place that's cool. Oh yea, only buy DJ Short Blueberry seeds, he's the real deal. You have to sex the Blueberry first before you can put it in the rack. What I do when I'm growing normal seeds is to start them in dirt until I can take clones. As soon as I can get a few cutting I'll take the plant into flower and see what it is. If it's male I take it out of the room and put it in another part of the house. Then I collect the pollen and use it to make seeds. I have a bunch of Tahoe OG pollen right now. Enough to make a few thousand seeds!


Any experience with dutch passions blueberry? Comparisons to DJ's? I just started that and a Barney's vanilla kush to mother to feed the system, had a LSD but it never popped... Also getting some WW cuts sometime in the next month...gonna be a good year i think


----------



## MouseE (Apr 17, 2015)

So im starting my first aero grow using this method. One question

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/aeroveg-jpg.209611/

in this pick I notice a connector that goes from the bottom of the pvc pipe to the bucket. Do I need to glue this down to the bucket or can I have it just sit?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2015)

If I'm on the same page as you, it just rest on the bottom of the bucket. The pvc pipes with the 4 corners support the top portion in the top container.


----------



## MouseE (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome and you, that's what I was thinking as well. Thank you for verifying1


----------



## MouseE (Apr 17, 2015)

Talking about strains, anyone tried stuff from barneys farm or sour diesel (personal fav strain) from royal queen seeds (or would I have to drive down to cali for a good generics on that strain)? I'm always hearing about them in cannabus cup competitions.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Any experience with dutch passions blueberry? Comparisons to DJ's? I just started that and a Barney's vanilla kush to mother to feed the system, had a LSD but it never popped... Also getting some WW cuts sometime in the next month...gonna be a good year i think


DJ Short worked with Dutch Passion on their Blueberry so it has the same original genetics. You never really know though as every plant from seed is a little different. The more stable the breed the less variance. 

DJ lives a couple of hours away from me and I keep saying I'm going to go visit him one of these days but I've never got around to it. I met him a couple of years ago at Hempfest Seattle where we were both on the Grower's Hemposium along with Jorge Cervantis. Needless to say I was humbled! 

The first really good strain I ever grew was Blueberry and to this day it's one of my favorites. What I like about it is the high. It's not mind numbing like some of the heavy Kush strains. It has a more uplifting high. I think it's because of the Thai Sativa in it. I guess it has some Chocolate Thai crossed with some Afghani. It's also one of the first true Oregon breeds I was able to try. When I think of Oregon bud, I think of Blueberry.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 17, 2015)

MouseE said:


> So im starting my first aero grow using this method. One question
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/aeroveg-jpg.209611/
> 
> in this pick I notice a connector that goes from the bottom of the pvc pipe to the bucket. Do I need to glue this down to the bucket or can I have it just sit?


That's a pretty old-school design bro. You can find a more updated design here. http://harvestapound.com/aero-coner-ii-plans/






For my veg unit I just use the exact same design but with using two stacked strongboxes like in the old plans. All you have to do is lengthen the pipe from the pump to the sprayers. This is exactly what I'm using here:


----------



## yktind (Apr 21, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> That's a pretty old-school design bro. You can find a more updated design here. http://harvestapound.com/aero-coner-ii-plans/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you are transferring to Flower, do you just pull the plugs out of that and drop them into the Rail system?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 21, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> That's a pretty old-school design bro. You can find a more updated design here. http://harvestapound.com/aero-coner-ii-plans/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I built a bubble cloner out of the same bin from home depot. It is perfect for 2" neoprene plugs cuz of the placement of the squares on the lid. Parts are: 1 dual outlet air pump ($9 @ Walmart)/ 4-10" long air stones($3 each @ Walmart) 35 neoprene plugs($8 on Ebay) / 27 Gal tote with lid (Home Depot $14) 5" silicone air line/3-1/4" t's ( maybe 3 bucks?). I already had the silicone air line and T's. I would assume it could serve as a start to finish grow as well. I had under $50 into it all together and it works wonders on getting clones to root. From clip to transplant in about 2 wks & 100% success rate so far. Also, it only took me about an hour to build and have up n running. As my name reads, I love hydro growing


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 23, 2015)

yktind said:


> When you are transferring to Flower, do you just pull the plugs out of that and drop them into the Rail system?


The collars are in net pots. All you do is lift the plant up and out and stick it in the rail system. It works great!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Stinkbud, on that new design, well either design really.. is it totally needed to have a tub on a tub for vegging? I'm somewhat limited on head height. I was thinking of using a single unit from cuts to vegging to 10-12" for flowering(thinking 2-3 weeks?) I'll be loading it up with 25-30 cuts. I'm thinking just throw an airstone in there just for when the roots hit the water? I think I'll be fine but have no real world experience, so I'm deferring to yours, if you think the top tub is more beneficial than not..I'll figure something out.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 25, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Stinkbud, on that new design, well either design really.. is it totally needed to have a tub on a tub for vegging? I'm somewhat limited on head height. I was thinking of using a single unit from cuts to vegging to 10-12" for flowering(thinking 2-3 weeks?) I'll be loading it up with 25-30 cuts. I'm thinking just throw an airstone in there just for when the roots hit the water? I think I'll be fine but have no real world experience, so I'm deferring to yours, if you think the top tub is more beneficial than not..I'll figure something out.


Yes, you can just add an airstone and use one res. I went to this system a few years ago. It works great but you need a pretty big air pump and stone. The problem I ran into was the extra heat the air stone pump created. The air you are pumping in is actually warm compared to the water temps. Since it runs 24/7 it tends to warm the water just a few degrees. It wasn't really a problem most of the year but the dog days of summer it's just enough to cause root rot. If you can keep everything cool then it works great. If not, you might want to think about switching to a sterile res with synthetic nutes. I had to switch from organic based nutes to synthetic and then keep everything sterile. It worked great then. I was able to harvest 20oz. of Sour Diesel from just one 27gal tote. 

I switched back to the double reservoir because it just works better. The roots grow all the way to the bottom and then hang out there, never touching the water. It works great! I can take the plants out at any time and either transfer them to my rail system or soil.

If you want to veg or even flower your plants in a double system you can keep the height down by finding shorter containers. You might find an ice chest or something that works even better. All my new cloners are made out of ice chests. The keep the water cool and never leak.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 25, 2015)

Stink, are you going to put out plans for the new Oregon system? Either way keep fighting the good fight

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Epsom (Apr 25, 2015)

First time poster long time reader/hobbyist.

I am a soil grower attempting to make the leap to hydro. My question is about your system and plant numbers.

If plant numbers don't matter and the goal was simply to harvest as much as possible over 12 months what would your system look like, ie. pump size per number of plants and res size given the number of plants without running into res heat issue's?

I ask this because SOG has always yielded more in the long(IMHO) run then any kind of vegging and it makes for very very easy trimming which I am for.

Did you ever get a chance to try http://www.jrpeters.com/Products/Jack-s-Classic.html nut's?

Bought your book as well and waiting to give it a read, thanks so much for the time and effort you have put into all this. I haven't seen so much useful info since the old OG forums.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 26, 2015)

Epsom said:


> First time poster long time reader/hobbyist.
> 
> I am a soil grower attempting to make the leap to hydro. My question is about your system and plant numbers.
> 
> ...


If I didn't have to worry about plant numbers I'd run a Sea of Green (SOG) setup. I'd use full 8 ft. fence posts for each reservoir. Plants 6" apart, 14 per rail for a total of 28 plants per system. 2-1000W HPS per system. I'd go right from clone to flower as soon at the clones have a nice set of roots. No topping, just grow one big bud with some smaller side buds. The more room you have, the more systems you could run. If you had a huge warehouse the sky's the limit!

As far as nutes go just about anything will work if you dial it in. If you decide to run synthetic nutes then I recommend a good flush before harvest. If you run organic based nutes you really don't need to flush much if at all. On this last batch I just let the nutes run down over the last 2 weeks. By the time I harvested the plants were all turning colors.


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2015)

Room #1 Love
I've been giving all my attention to my #2 tent and good old room #1 was getting jealous. So I decided to give you a quick update on how that never ending project is going. Here are a couple of shots of the veg room. I'm running 2-400W Fluorescent lights. It's actually a shit load of light and surprised the Hell outta me the first time I fired them up. I really think I could bud under these lights, they're that bright! The way to do it would be to use 3 of them, one on top and one on each side. Anyway, you can see a couple of mother plants in soil, one is Blueberry Muffin and the other I haven't named yet. It's drying right now so I'll have a better idea what to name it after I smoke it. You can see my standard cloner and veg unit. Pretty much old school StinkBud.

I thought I'd give you a wide-angle shot of the flower room. You can see it's pretty dialed in with water and a sink right there. CO2 hanging up high and A/C on the left. I only have one system in the flower room right now. I'll be filling up the new rack soon though. I do have to say that I love being able to walk around my system. Believe it or not I've never been able to do it before. For my whole life I've always packed the room to the hilt! Of course I say that now but in a few weeks it will be back to normal. Photo time...


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 28, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Room #1 Love
> I've been giving all my attention to my #2 tent and good old room #1 was getting jealous. So I decided to give you a quick update on how that never ending project is going. Here are a couple of shots of the veg room. I'm running 2-400W Fluorescent lights. It's actually a shit load of light and surprised the Hell outta me the first time I fired them up. I really think I could bud under these lights, they're that bright! The way to do it would be to use 3 of them, one on top and one on each side.


When you say fluorescent do you mean like cfl or t5?

yum


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking good stink. But the way house that kandy kush doing?


----------



## Epsom (Apr 29, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> If I didn't have to worry about plant numbers I'd run a Sea of Green (SOG) setup. I'd use full 8 ft. fence posts for each reservoir. Plants 6" apart, 14 per rail for a total of 28 plants per system. 2-1000W HPS per system. I'd go right from clone to flower as soon at the clones have a nice set of roots. No topping, just grow one big bud with some smaller side buds. The more room you have, the more systems you could run. If you had a huge warehouse the sky's the limit!
> 
> As far as nutes go just about anything will work if you dial it in. If you decide to run synthetic nutes then I recommend a good flush before harvest. If you run organic based nutes you really don't need to flush much if at all. On this last batch I just let the nutes run down over the last 2 weeks. By the time I harvested the plants were all turning colors.


Perfect and thanks so much.

In the above system would res size be the same as your other setups?

Would the pump in you other setups be enough to cycle water through the above system? I tried hydro before with a 24/7 ON pump and res temps just got to hot. I think it was a combo of a over sized pump and the always on, so bigger is not always better .

Also what are you using to check your ph/tds. I could be wrong but in all the pages of this thread I don't remember anyone talking about which meter's they liked.

Thanks


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Room #1 Love
> I've been giving all my attention to my #2 tent and good old room #1 was getting jealous. So I decided to give you a quick update on how that never ending project is going. Here are a couple of shots of the veg room. I'm running 2-400W Fluorescent lights. It's actually a shit load of light and surprised the Hell outta me the first time I fired them up. I really think I could bud under these lights, they're that bright! The way to do it would be to use 3 of them, one on top and one on each side. Anyway, you can see a couple of mother plants in soil, one is Blueberry Muffin and the other I haven't named yet. It's drying right now so I'll have a better idea what to name it after I smoke it. You can see my standard cloner and veg unit. Pretty much old school StinkBud.
> 
> I thought I'd give you a wide-angle shot of the flower room. You can see it's pretty dialed in with water and a sink right there. CO2 hanging up high and A/C on the left. I only have one system in the flower room right now. I'll be filling up the new rack soon though. I do have to say that I love being able to walk around my system. Believe it or not I've never been able to do it before. For my whole life I've always packed the room to the hilt! Of course I say that now but in a few weeks it will be back to normal. Photo time...


The T5's are awesome aren't they? I bought a 6 bulb and picked up some PurePAR bulbs for mine, they are almost purple. They really promote short bushy plants, I had to raise it up to get the plants to grow vertically.. I had 5 nodes sitting on top of each other within about 1/2" of stem..it's ridiculous, My plants are only ~3weeks from seed and have side branches popping out everywhere and thick, thick main stem..I want to set up my 400mh and do a side by side..I think the T5 might put the MH into retirement, or it will end up in flower for some spectrum mixing


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> When you say fluorescent do you mean like cfl or t5?
> 
> yum


T5s... I'm running both cool and warm bulbs


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Apr 29, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> T5s... I'm running both cool and warm bulbs


Just ignore me, I am not the brightest bud in the box...

yum


----------



## ummm Steve (Apr 29, 2015)

StinkBud, are you going to, or have you already, put plans for the Oregon system in your book?


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2015)

ummm Steve said:


> StinkBud, are you going to, or have you already, put plans for the Oregon system in your book?


I do plan on updating my book and also writing an article for High Times magazine. There are a couple of things I need to tweak before the finished product is ready. For example I hate not having a reservoir flap to access the water but I have to change the layout a little to give me enough room to actually do it. I also added valves for each spray wand so that I can turn off water to the sprayers and make the res drain faster. It only takes about 5 minutes to drain the res now.

I like my strongbox cloner but it will leak if you don't use some kind of seal. And when I say seal I don't mean the barking marine animal, I'm talking about rope calk. And when I say rope calk, I'm not talking about what you play with every night, I'm talking about that clay shit that comes in a big roll. And when I say roll...you know what, fuck it! Figure it out yourself...

Ice Coolers work great because they keep the water cool and they don't leak. I'm trying to find a good one but the lids are kind of funky. We can't really use a lid with cup holders and other shit like that. I found a small cooler with a flat top but it still had small indents. I also don't like the fact that the lid has two layers. Water gets in between the layers so I drilled some drain holes. That seems to be working but I wish the lid had just one layer.

If you found a good res that doesn't leak bust-a-move and let's see it! If you have a bitchen beer cooler that's seen it's last tailgate party, then make that bitch into a fucking cloner and post some pics.


----------



## ummm Steve (Apr 30, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Good question! I do plan on updating my book and also writing an article for High Times magazine. There are a couple of things I need to tweak before the finished product is ready. For example I hate not having a reservoir flap to access the water but I have to change the layout a little to give me enough room to actually do it. I also added valves for each spray wand so that I can turn off water to the sprayers and make the res drain faster. It only takes about 5 minutes to drain the res now.



Well, thanks for the reply. I'll look forward to both.


----------



## corners (May 4, 2015)

I try to go local also, but the couple of shops in my area gouge you for most things. Nutrients and bulbs and other light gear are so expensive locally. For instance, the ushio bulbs i like are only $55 on ebay, but $115 at the local shop. Same with advanced nutrients.

Part of the problem is the 10% discount medical users usually get(show your card) is already baked into the prices.

I definitely buy all my dirt there though.


----------



## ptr123 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Stinkbud, I love your system. I saw that you are using t5 for clones too. How high are your t5 lights from the top of your clones? How long does it take for your clones to start rooting?


----------



## StinkBud (May 11, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> Hi Stinkbud, I love your system. I saw that you are using t5 for clones too. How high are your t5 lights from the top of your clones? How long does it take for your clones to start rooting?


I have my light about 4ft. away from my clones just because it's also one of my veg lights. They really don't need much light to pop roots. I run the pump on my cloner 24/7 to keep the water on the warm side. 

Average time to root is 10-14 days. The fastest I've seen was some Purple Wreck at 4 days. Most Chem Dog genetics like NYC Diesel, OG Kush, Tahoe Kush, etc... take forever to root. Most strains are easy to clone.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 11, 2015)

Hey Stinkbud, love the info. New to the Medical Cannabis, and Cannabis in general. I've been reading up on growing since my Dr. Recommended medical Marihuana a few weeks back. Currently on Norco 10/325 3-times daily (as well as a whole list of other pills) for Migraines & Neuropathy in feet and legs. Came across your info a week ago, and am thoroughly impressed. Waiting on my state approval to come back so I can start building & growing. Just wanted to chime in and say Thanks for putting great info out there, although admittedly I did not read all 500+ pages. 
I'm sure I'll have some questions in the coming weeks/months for all the long time pros.

Thanks, Shifty


----------



## Veek da Freak (May 12, 2015)

I've been running these systems since I read about them in the article SB wrote in High Times! What happened to Stinkbuddy's website?


----------



## letdown shifty (May 12, 2015)

If it's the site that is in his profile, then it's still there. Found that site with e-book for purchase after my first post. I'll make sure to purchase after my state approval comes in the mail.
-Shifty


----------



## Veek da Freak (May 12, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Hey Stinkbud, love the info. New to the Medical Cannabis, and Cannabis in general. I've been reading up on growing since my Dr. Recommended medical Marihuana a few weeks back. Currently on Norco 10/325 3-times daily (as well as a whole list of other pills) for Migraines & Neuropathy in feet and legs. Came across your info a week ago, and am thoroughly impressed. Waiting on my state approval to come back so I can start building & growing. Just wanted to chime in and say Thanks for putting great info out there, although admittedly I did not read all 500+ pages.
> I'm sure I'll have some questions in the coming weeks/months for all the long time pros.
> 
> Thanks, Shifty


Hey shifty! The best strain I've ever come across for diabetic neuropathy has been Dutch Flowers, Chocolate Trip. Absolutely incredible results from all my patients. Have fun sourcing her though. My advice for the Norco's is get off them before they start causing Hyperalgesia. Opioid pain meds aren't meant to be used long term. Doctors know about Hyperalgesia, and yet they still keep prescribing them. Probably because they know you'll be a sworn patient for life.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Veek da Freak. I've been on Vicodin 5/500 for better part of 6 years, then when they discontinued vicodin he switched me to Norco's. Just upped the dosage to 10/325 in the past year an half. Neuropathy started setting in a couple years ago, but seems to be progressing faster than most think norm for someone whose A1C is 7 or less.
Told my Dr. I'm tired of pumping these painkillers in, and how they make me feel. So the conversation on Cannabis was started, and told him tried it while out in Seattle last September (seemed to help quite a bit).
I've been looking at seed strains from attitude seedbank. Thinking of Sugar Black Rose from Delicious seeds, also a cotton candy from them. Then a Cheese Berry from 00 seeds.
-Shifty
Edit- forgot to mention I'm actually really looking forward to kicking the pills and going natural. Also, not trying to hi-jack a thread.


----------



## AussieHydro (May 12, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!


I know this is quite old, but thank you for what you do for the people around you, you do more for humanity than the sack of shit President and government does.


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Hey Stinkbud, love the info. New to the Medical Cannabis, and Cannabis in general. I've been reading up on growing since my Dr. Recommended medical Marihuana a few weeks back. Currently on Norco 10/325 3-times daily (as well as a whole list of other pills) for Migraines & Neuropathy in feet and legs. Came across your info a week ago, and am thoroughly impressed. Waiting on my state approval to come back so I can start building & growing. Just wanted to chime in and say Thanks for putting great info out there, although admittedly I did not read all 500+ pages.
> I'm sure I'll have some questions in the coming weeks/months for all the long time pros.
> 
> Thanks, Shifty


Good for you Shifty! It's always nice to hear about people getting off of pharmaceuticals and back to nature. Don't be afraid to experiment, that's how I came up with my system. I'm sure there's a better solution out there just waiting to be found. Good luck bro!


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2015)

Veek da Freak said:


> I've been running these systems since I read about them in the article SB wrote in High Times! What happened to Stinkbuddy's website?


The whole website/forum was a royal pain in the ass bro! There's at least a million other things I'd rather be doing than arguing over PPM vs EC! I try bro, but no matter how hard I try I just can't seem to give a fuck. It's all fine and dandy for the first couple of years but then it's just like being married without the sex but plenty of attitude because you didn't put the toilet seat down, so you put the fucking seat down and the next day you get bitched out because there's piss all over the seat and you're like, "well you told me to put the fucking seat down", and she's like, "well I meant bla bla bla something", whatever...


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2015)

AussieHydro said:


> I know this is quite old, but thank you for what you do for the people around you, you do more for humanity than the sack of shit President and government does.


I really appreciate the compliment bro but there are a least a gazzillion people out there that do more with the hang nail on their little toe every fucking day than I've ever done in my whole life. I'm just a normal working Joe like everyone else here. I go to work everyday. I pay my taxes. I wear girl's panties. Wait...that didn't sound right. They're not girl's panties, they're mine, I bought them. It's not like they, you know what, fuck it, I don't have to explain myself to anyone...


----------



## StinkBud (May 12, 2015)

You know what's a trip? When I started this thread back in 2008 I honestly didn't think anyone would even read it. Now I look at the numbers and it's realistically looking like it's going to go over 2 million views. It's like a never ending book, writing itself, with characters coming in and going out. The whole time the this thread has been here, alive. Think about it for a second. The thread has a birth day. We've gone through the terrible two's and now we're like a seven year old child, still pretty fucking stupid but at least we're not shitting ourselves. I can hardly wait for the teen years when I decide to run away and join a commune forsaking all electronic devices and denouncing all corporations as demons from hell. But you know what, no need to worry about that shit now.

We have got to have a 2,000,000 hit smoke party. I'll send who ever posts the the 2 million mark a brand new Porsche! AAhhh! Just fucking with you! You'll get nothing and be happy and if I hear another word from you I'm going to send you to your room without supper and stand in the corner till you learn to behave like a gentleman....

Really, we should have a good old fashioned smoke out...


----------



## letdown shifty (May 12, 2015)

Stinkbud you sure are a character. Sad I've missed most of this kids (thread) life, but I'm here now. Kind of a relief that I missed all the years of shitty diapers, teaching them to walk and talk. At the age now where you Just get back talk. 
Looking forward to any and all tips/hints, and recommendations for strains to grow. Will have 12 plant limit.
-Shifty


----------



## HydroGrowLover (May 18, 2015)

Stinkbud,

Since no one else is asking questions I'll take this opportunity to pick your brain. 

When switching to 12/12 is it beneficial to do a 3 day dark period before the switch? 

When switching to 12/12 should I change directly to bloom nutes or keep using veg nutes during that last initial growth spurt?

Pretty basic questions but I have seen so many mixed answers and I just wanted your personal opinion.

Thank you

yum


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2015)

HydroGrowLover said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> Since no one else is asking questions I'll take this opportunity to pick your brain.
> 
> ...


I imagine if you switch the lights off for three days the plants might start flowering sooner. I've never tried it myself but I'd be interested to find out what happens when you do it. You should try it out and let us know how it goes. Do you harvest a day sooner? Or a week sooner? Who knows...

DJ Short said he runs his lights 11/13. He says the extra hour of darkness makes the buds grow bigger. He and others have done tests and I guess it's the real deal. Did you know plants grow in the dark? That's right, they don't produce sugar but they do use the sugars saved up in the roots. Think potatoes and starch. Starch is converted to sugar and that's what the plant used to not just stay alive but grow. 

I run my veg formula for the week of flower then switch over to bloom. You could also run half veg and half flower formula for the second week of flower.


----------



## StinkBud (May 18, 2015)

On one of my rooms I'm running my classic formula. In my other room I'm running the new Botanicare Kind line of nutrients. How are they working you ask? Pretty fucking good actually! I'll post some pictures later but rest assured, everything is going bonkers as usual!

Okay so here's the deal. Botanicare Kind is a two part formula. You have the *Base* and then you either add the *Bloom* or *Grow* formula depending on the stage you're at. *ATTENTION!* *Do not mix the nutrients together ahead of time.* It's okay to do that with the regular Botanicare line but if you do it with the Kind line of nutrients you are fucking up big time! And if you're wondering...yes, I fucked up big time... lol I mixed the two together and everything turned to a milky caramel colored shit. At first I'm thinking, maybe that's the way it's supposed to look, fuck if I know! So I poured it into the res and it looked like those little water-filled, glass, snowballs that you shake up and watch the snow fall on a little fucking Santa or whatever. So basically, fuck me. All the white specs were pieces of calcium. So I had to drain the fucking res again and start over from scratch.

What I did was read the instructions. I know, it hurts but fuck it, someone's got to do it. I figured I had about 23 gallons of water or so and just did the math. I'd give you the numbers but it changes every week. It's easier to just read the back of the jug. For example, at flower week 1 they suggest using 10ml of Bloom per gallon of water. So with 23 gallons use 230ml of Bloom. Just pour it directly into the res and mix well. Then they recommend using 12ml per gallon of Base. Which comes out to about 276ml. Every week I add more Bloom and less Base. The PPM comes in around 1000PPM. Early veg stage starts at around 600PPM and slowly goes up. Like I say, it's all in the Botanicare Feed Schedule.

You know this thread is basically a result of me fucking up every way possible to man. It's kind of been a hobby of mine... You guys get to learn from all my mistakes. Which one was this...fuckup #234 Don't mix Botanicare Kind Nutes together. Check...


----------



## Druss the legend (May 19, 2015)

Hey Stinkbud 
Love your work mate!! Just a quick question to you or anyone else that cares enough to answer. What are the dimensions of the square pvc pipes you are using and have you heard of anyone in Australia being able to get these. I've looked every where thinking of using round plumbers pipe but it's not going to sit as well on the pvc stand. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## letdown shifty (May 19, 2015)

Druss, I believe Stinkbud is using 4" x 4" x 6' vinyl fence post. Can also use the 5" variety, would think if you have a big box store in Australia. They would stock it, or any home supply store.

-Shifty


----------



## Druss the legend (May 19, 2015)

Thanks mate!! I thought they were pvc. Found what I need straight up.. Stoked stink bud system here we go!!


----------



## letdown shifty (May 19, 2015)

No problem, let the building of the system begin. Have fun, and happy growing.
-Shifty


----------



## yktind (May 20, 2015)

Hey SB,

Can you pm me or post a picture of the side and top of the Veg unit. I am trying to figure out; 1. How and where the drainage comes up and out and 2. How do you mix your nutes and check ph, etc.

I've been messing with the cloner and basically the best I can come up with is to turn on the drainage into a measuring cup or something similar and then test the PH of that. Add Ph up or down straight into the rez, wait a few, dump the measuring cup back in and get fresh solution out of the drainage nozzle. 

Does all that sound about right? Or do you off set the veg unit so you can get down into the rez?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2015)

yktind said:


> Hey SB,
> 
> Can you pm me or post a picture of the side and top of the Veg unit. I am trying to figure out; 1. How and where the drainage comes up and out and 2. How do you mix your nutes and check ph, etc.
> 
> ...


 Sounds about right..I don't see another way of doing it..In his plans he had the fill/drain going through the side of the tub, I was going to modify mine to have the pipe come up through one of the net pot holes like in the clone unit, I don't like cutting any more holes than is necessary. I'm also making my flower system more compact than what's in his plans and putting my res completely under the rails..only access I'll have is through the fill/drain port.


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Sounds about right..I don't see another way of doing it..In his plans he had the fill/drain going through the side of the tub, I was going to modify mine to have the pipe come up through one of the net pot holes like in the clone unit, I don't like cutting any more holes than is necessary. I'm also making my flower system more compact than what's in his plans and putting my res completely under the rails..only access I'll have is through the fill/drain port.


That's how I did my cloner. Straight through a net pot with a collar. Only issue I have is judging the water level quickly. So I may drop a piece of foam tied to a string so I can tell in a glance.


----------



## StinkBud (May 22, 2015)

yktind said:


> Hey SB,
> 
> Can you pm me or post a picture of the side and top of the Veg unit. I am trying to figure out; 1. How and where the drainage comes up and out and 2. How do you mix your nutes and check ph, etc.
> 
> ...


The water drains though a hole in the bottom of the top unit and through a hole in the lid of the res.

I mix the classic line of Botanicare nutes according to the instructions on the back of the bottle. I never fuck with my PH, I don't even check it.

Truth...I change my flower res every week now and don't even check the PPM or PH. I just follow the instructions exactly like Botanicare recommends. In my veg unit I change the res every two weeks and again, I never fuck with the PPM or PH, I just let it run.

PH - Never in my entire life have I seen nutrient lockout with one of my Aero Systems. My mentor told me the same thing. I've seen the PH swing up and down but it's always caused by something else. PH swings are not the problem, they are a symptom of the problem, does that make sense? If your nose if running, that's the problem right? Wrong, it's all that cocaine that's fucking up your nose. I bet you thought I was going to say allergies but anyone will tell you coke is a hell of a lot more fun than Hay Fever, just saying...

*Troubleshooting 101 *So here's your first test...

Your plants are looking really dark green and wilting. Your PH is swinging up/down everyday. You have root root. The water is 78 degrees and the room is 90 degrees! What should you do?

A) Keep adding PH up/down every 8 hours
B) Start saving money for chillers and figure out how you're going to chill 4 different reservoirs.
C) Get an Air Conditioner and keep the room under 78 degrees
D) Add hydrogen peroxide to the reservoir
E) Add Chlorine Shock to the reservoir
F) Add Bennies to the reservoir
G) Log-in to an internet forum and talk about it
Z) Smoke a phatty
#) What was the question again?


----------



## letdown shifty (May 22, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> *Troubleshooting 101 *So here's your first test...
> 
> Your plants are looking really dark green and wilting. Your PH is swinging up/down everyday. You have root root. The water is 78 degrees and the room is 90 degrees! What should you do?
> 
> ...


I'm new to the whole thing, but would definitely start with B & C. Doesn't hurt to get the opinion of pros with choice G. Also Z sounds killer after the situation is resolved.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 22, 2015)

Finally received my state licensing approval. That means equipment purchase and setup, to met the fun begin. Operation "Get Off Pain-Killers" initiated.

-Shifty


----------



## polishpollack (May 23, 2015)

Boy, with all those issues maybe the thing to do is forget growing cuz whoever gets themselves into that bad a grow needs to seriously educate or quit.


----------



## StinkBud (May 23, 2015)

polishpollack said:


> Boy, with all those issues maybe the thing to do is forget growing cuz whoever gets themselves into that bad a grow needs to seriously educate or quit.


You're right, anytime you get beyond fucked you should forget about growing and fix it before continuing. I've seen lots of people make this same simple mistake. They start growing in November and their first harvest is crazy. Then the Dog-Days hit and everything goes to shit. All those issues can be fixed by keeping the room below 78 degrees.

I know I've said this a million times but if you decide to grow with Aeroponics you have to keep the water cold. You can either do this by keeping the room temps down with an A/C unit or by using water chillers...or both.

Water chillers take the heat out of the water but think about this for a second, all that heat has to go somewhere. The water chiller pump and fan also produce heat. It's not that big of a deal but something you need to plan for. The same thing goes with a CO2 burner. I love it during the cold Winter months but it's too fucking hot to run it in the Summer. There are solutions for everything and it usually involves money.


----------



## StinkBud (May 23, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Finally received my state licensing approval. That means equipment purchase and setup, to met the fun begin. Operation "Get Off Pain-Killers" initiated.
> 
> -Shifty


Way to go Shifty! It takes awhile to get going but just take your time and do it right the first time. Buy some seeds and a HO fluorescent light to get started right away. You can be building your flowering systems while your seedlings grow. 

Remember, we're getting into the warm Summer months. Your #1 concern should be heat or should I say, too much heat.Make sure you have your room nice and cool. 

You may be sweating your balls off in the next room but your plants are going to be nice and happy. Why not put a comfortable chair in your grow room and hang out with the girls? They like your CO2 and the sound of the fans and water is very calming.


----------



## polishpollack (May 23, 2015)

Yeah, stinkybud, I was going to write all the answers but was too lazy to do so. I saw your videos years ago and built the cloner. thanks for making it so easy.
People tend to overlook temp and airflow. Indoor growing needs to mimic nature as close as possible for best results.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Stinkbud. Yup Going to do it all right. My grow is going to take place in two seperate Hydroponic tents; 1 that's actually a two comparment for the clone & veg stage. That one is 4L x 3W x 6H, and the main grow tent will be a 8L x 4W x 7H. Going to be located in a basement that stays cool, humidity will be my trouble. But will figure it all out. Thanks to this forum and all you wonderful people that pass on info, I should be able to figure this out. 
I'll upload some pics along the way of my process.

Thanks, Shifty


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> You're right, anytime you get beyond fucked you should forget about growing and fix it before continuing. I've seen lots of people make this same simple mistake. They start growing in November and their first harvest is crazy. Then the Dog-Days hit and everything goes to shit. All those issues can be fixed by keeping the room below 78 degrees.
> 
> I know I've said this a million times but if you decide to grow with Aeroponics you have to keep the water cold. You can either do this by keeping the room temps down with an A/C unit or by using water chillers...or both.
> 
> Water chillers take the heat out of the water but think about this for a second, all that heat has to go somewhere. The water chiller pump and fan also produce heat. It's not that big of a deal but something you need to plan for. The same thing goes with a CO2 burner. I love it during the cold Winter months but it's too fucking hot to run it in the Summer. There are solutions for everything and it usually involves money.


The advantage to water chilling is that you can plumb the lines anywhere, it need not sit on the floor next to the res in the growroom. Nevermind how many times I've seen exactly that!

I also do environmental control and dehuey with water chilling. Very efficient, very effective.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (May 25, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> On one of my rooms I'm running my classic formula. In my other room I'm running the new Botanicare Kind line of nutrients. How are they working you ask? Pretty fucking good actually! I'll post some pictures later but rest assured, everything is going bonkers as usual!
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. Botanicare Kind is a two part formula. You have the *Base* and then you either add the *Bloom* or *Grow* formula depending on the stage you're at. *ATTENTION!* *Do not mix the nutrients together ahead of time.* It's okay to do that with the regular Botanicare line but if you do it with the Kind line of nutrients you are fucking up big time! And if you're wondering...yes, I fucked up big time... lol I mixed the two together and everything turned to a milky caramel colored shit. At first I'm thinking, maybe that's the way it's supposed to look, fuck if I know! So I poured it into the res and it looked like those little water-filled, glass, snowballs that you shake up and watch the snow fall on a little fucking Santa or whatever. So basically, fuck me. All the white specs were pieces of calcium. So I had to drain the fucking res again and start over from scratch.
> 
> ...


WellI'll have to say thank you for all your mistakes because this is been the one thread and all of my forum education thhat has really made me step my game up.I have pointed countless patients towards the infamous stink bud 
A pounds a week thread for a long time now.you are very generous and the weed world will never forget it you have contributed to the evolution of indoor biz, undoubtedly significantly no joke...thankyou stinking d


----------



## StinkBud (May 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The advantage to water chilling is that you can plumb the lines anywhere, it need not sit on the floor next to the res in the growroom. Nevermind how many times I've seen exactly that!
> 
> I also do environmental control and dehuey with water chilling. Very efficient, very effective.


So true! A well planned room makes all the difference in the world. The best setup I've seen used a 55 gallon trash can full of water with a big water chiller. Everything was located outside the grow room. He had these radiators that went on the outputs of the air cooled hoods. The fans blew the hot air through the radiator and the air coming out was nice and cool. He also had some other radiators setting inside each reservoir. The room stayed way cool even though it was in a hot attic. Of course he also had a portable A/C unit venting outdoors.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 26, 2015)

So I'm having trouble deciding which way to go for lighting. Was originally thinking (2) 4' 8 bulb T5's with a mix of HO and led bulbs. But looking over some research with the smd 5050 led strip lighting, I've considered going that route cause it's so much cheaper to just have a DIY project. I've found problem with those strips is penetration of canopy, but what if I surrounded the girls with light?
Does anyone have any knowledge in this topic or first hand experience? Really just want to have a grow setup that runs optimally, and as cheap as possible. Also, get it all as close to right as possible the first time. To save on upgrading or changing much later.
Thanks, Shifty
(After typing sorry if this is in wrong forum. Just know this one contains some knowledgeable people)


----------



## StinkBud (May 27, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> So I'm having trouble deciding which way to go for lighting. Was originally thinking (2) 4' 8 bulb T5's with a mix of HO and led bulbs. But looking over some research with the smd 5050 led strip lighting, I've considered going that route cause it's so much cheaper to just have a DIY project. I've found problem with those strips is penetration of canopy, but what if I surrounded the girls with light?
> Does anyone have any knowledge in this topic or first hand experience? Really just want to have a grow setup that runs optimally, and as cheap as possible. Also, get it all as close to right as possible the first time. To save on upgrading or changing much later.
> Thanks, Shifty
> (After typing sorry if this is in wrong forum. Just know this one contains some knowledgeable people)


Are you on a budget Shift? If so, I'd stay away from LEDs. It's not that there's anything wrong with them for veg but you'd be better off spending your money elsewhere. It's really close now but from what I hear HPS is still #1.

When I'm helping someone set up a grow the first thing we do is come up with a budget. Figure each flower system costs about $150 to build. You have to have at least one flower system and if you want to run a perpetual harvest, you need three systems. All you really need for veg is a couple of shop lights. If you have money to burn then a T5s are great.

For flowering you have to run HPS lights. If you have more than one light then mix in an MH lamp. The bigger the better. Light is everything! I can't emphasize this enough, how much you harvest is directly dependent upon how much light you have. Let me explain...you can have the best aeroponic system in the world but if all you run is some small fluorescent lights, you'll never see your maximum harvest. In fact you may be harvesting a fraction of the potential. 

Here's the thing though, it's not about fluorescent, HPS, LED or MH, It really comes down to total lumens hitting the leaves. Now of course the light needs to be in the correct color spectrum but that's a given. You need a lot of light and it needs to be close to the plant. Every foot of distance costs you massive amounts of lumens. The only issue you have to watch is heat. How do you tell if your light is too close? Hold you hand over the canopy for a minute. If it starts to feel warm then your lights are too close.

So if it's total lumens combined with distance then in theory you could run 3- 400 watt fluorescent lights on one of my system and it should do better than a single 1000 watt HPS. You could put one light on on top and one on each side, close to the plants. The light would be way more efficient.


----------



## letdown shifty (May 27, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Are you on a budget Shift? If so, I'd stay away from LEDs. It's not that there's anything wrong with them for veg but you'd be better off spending your money elsewhere. It's really close now but from what I hear HPS is still #1.
> 
> When I'm helping someone set up a grow the first thing we do is come up with a budget. Figure each flower system costs about $150 to build. You have to have at least one flower system and if you want to run a perpetual harvest, you need three systems. All you really need for veg is a couple of shop lights. If you have money to burn then a T5s are great.
> 
> ...


Stinkbud, thanks for the reply and all the info. I think I followed along with most of it even though it is all new to me.
I am on a bit of a budget, that being the main reason I was looking at all available lighting options. But I do understand that it is one of the most important parts of the grow, if not the most important. Just so intrigued with those 5 meter led light strips, at roughly $20 per roll. They seem low cost. Also, advertised to put off 40-45lm per led. So @ 60 led per meter, that's 2400 lumen per meter in just one strand. What is an acceptable lumen output per foot? I guess that's where I'm lost. 
I also understand that I've got to get the right light spectrum. Read up on that pretty extensively. Also, yes, I would like to make it a continuous grow. That being said, my plant limit is 12 so I figured probably start with 4 & keep adding 4 when I move the girls to the next tent. Should never exceed my limit that way, also at any point I get more patients I can just expand as needed. 
Overall, I just really want to do this the right way. That being said, lots of ways to get to the same end, I just wanna try to do it the smart way & as cost effective as possible (short term as well as long)

Thanks, Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 28, 2015)

I'm extremely impressed with my 2'x4', 6 bulb T5 setup in Veg. I was running all high blue spectrum bulbs( these>http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-4ft-T5-Pure-Par-Bulbs#) and i was actually having trouble getting vertical growth out of my mom's, the plant was stacking node on node. I ended up replacing 2 bulbs with 10K bulb and now it's stretching a little, enough to make taking clones easier. It also covers the cloner unit perfectly.


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> So @ 60 led per meter, that's 2400 lumen per meter in just one strand. What is an acceptable lumen output per foot? I guess that's where I'm lost.
> Thanks, Shifty


First swap "acceptable" to "maximum". Like I've said before many times. When it comes to lights think dick size. If you could choose the size of your dick would you choose acceptable? My dick is acceptable...that just doesn't sound right. If you could choose why not go big. In the snowboard, dirtbike, kitesurf, windsurf, surf, skate, wakeboard world we have a saying, go big or go home...

A 1000W HPS puts out 145,000 lumens. So you would need 60.4 strands to just equal one HPS light. I just bought two HPS lamps, ballasts and reflectors for $200 on Craig's List. I see deals like this all the time. People think growing pot is easy so they go out and buy all the equipment only to find out it's a lot harder than they thought so they unload everything cheap.

I've been pricing LEDs for years now and also watching the results of other growers and I'm just not seeing the results to justify the cost. If you want the best quality meds then you really need to run HPS or MH lights. Someday this will all change but for right now, that's the best choice.

Check this out...You could give me a $150 and I could go out and buy a light and a couple of bags of soil and grow a pound of killer buds. Hell the whole time I was in High School I grew my pot for free! I'd just go find a place in the woods by a stream and plant a handful of seeds. That was back in the day when pot had seeds so I literately had a million seeds! I'd plant them by the handful and if they lived, great!


----------



## letdown shifty (May 28, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> A 1000W HPS puts out 145,000 lumens. So you would need 60.4 strands to just equal one HPS light. I just bought two HPS lamps, ballasts and reflectors for $200 on Craig's List.


Yeah, wrong choice of adjective. I'll blame it on painkillers. The calculations are a bit off, my 2400 lumen was for 1 meter. The full 5 meter strips numbers would look more like this. 12,000-13,500 lumen depending on fluctuations. 1000W HPS = 145,000 lumens, 145,000/12,000= 12 strips. Where I'm curious though is in the electricity usage, the led strip operates at 12v 3amp which equates to 36 watt. So, 36 × 12 strips = 432 watts as opposed to the 1000 watt HPS.
Like I said, I'm just weighing all options and doing the research. I'd be interested to check out someone's setup. Wish everything surrounding a plant with great medicinal value didn't have to be so hidden & secretive.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 28, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> A 1000W HPS puts out 145,000 lumens. So you would need 60.4 strands to just equal one HPS light. I just bought two HPS lamps, ballasts and reflectors for $200 on Craig's List. I see deals like this all the time. People think growing pot is easy so they go out and buy all the equipment only to find out it's a lot harder than they thought so they unload everything cheap.


LOL..it *IS* easy to grow pot. People just make it way more difficult than it needs to be..I've grown plenty of decent herb in nothing but dirt from my yard and water from the hose and nothing else. Now if you want to try dialing in every little aspect of your grow..it's going to get complicated. K.I.S.S, until you get a few grows under your belt.

I love CL..I just missed a 5x5 tent, 1000w digital hps with hood, 6" fan w/carbon filter, and a 4 spot, 5 gal rdwc for $500.. i wanted it just for a drying tent..i could have sold the 1000W and 6" fan combo and got most of my $$$ back..I woulda kept the RDWC system..


----------



## StinkBud (May 29, 2015)

Everyone loves photos! I thought I'd give you guys a little taste of what's going on over yonder. I wish you could smell them! They are all amazing and two of them are like nothing I've ever seen before. These are new stains from seed. They are that same Kandy Kush X Blue Cheese cross with some of them being pure Kandy Kush back cross. I've saved clones of all of them just in case.

Check out the new multi-system design. This is a sort of flip-flop arrangement. The only bad point is I have to keep the nutes the same through the whole grow. They really don't change much in flower anyway. This is the grow I'm using the new Botanicare Kind nutrients on. Overall they look pretty healthy. I did notice a little tip burn on one of the strains. She might just be a little bitch though.

The only thing I'm concerned about is the flush. I'm hoping if I keep the nutes low enough I won't have to flush. If the plants change colors the last week then I know I'm good. If they stay a dark green like they are now, I'm going go have to separate and flush. Enjoy the photos...


----------



## ptr123 (May 30, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have my light about 4ft. away from my clones just because it's also one of my veg lights. They really don't need much light to pop roots. I run the pump on my cloner 24/7 to keep the water on the warm side.
> 
> Average time to root is 10-14 days. The fastest I've seen was some Purple Wreck at 4 days. Most Chem Dog genetics like NYC Diesel, OG Kush, Tahoe Kush, etc... take forever to root. Most strains are easy to clone.


Thanks for replying StinkBud. I tried your cloner and have some clones in it now. I have it in there for a month now and there are barely any roots coming out. Should I keep waiting or should I start over? What do you recommend?


----------



## StinkBud (May 30, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> Thanks for replying StinkBud. I tried your cloner and have some clones in it now. I have it in there for a month now and there are barely any roots coming out. Should I keep waiting or should I start over? What do you recommend?


If you have little white dots or little roots starting then you are good. Some strains take a long time to pop roots but yours seems a little excessive. I don't put anything in the water. The water up here runs under 200 PPM and that is mostly calcium. Down in California my water was 900 PPM! Who knows what the fuck was in it. Straight tap water almost killed all my plants! I had to use an RO machine just to get clean water. Something to think about.

Watch out for root rot. If your roots look grey and transparent instead of opaque and white then you have root rot. If that's the case you want to ditch everything and start over. Make sure you bleach everything really well before you bring in a clean batch. Once you get the process wired you will have clones coming out your ass.


----------



## joespit (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey stink I just built a version of the Oregon special, in all your years of areoponic mastery have you any better solution to route the water run off back into the rez other than putting crude holes in the top of the Rez? I ask because I'm going to be adding a light mover and I'm worried that the "no shadows" element of the light mover is going to over light my rez


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Stink,

I am getting ready to pop a bunch of seeds since I hate going to the coops to buy mite infested clones. My plan is to start them in root riot cubes but my question is do I just pop them right into the cloner or should I let them get the first set of true leaves first? 

If I pop them into the cloner my worry is the mess that will happen because of all the spraying water? 

Ooooorrrrrr. Do I pop the seed as normal and then stuff it into the collar? root tip down? Would that work? Sounds like a great lazy plan.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 2, 2015)

yktind said:


> Hey Stink,
> 
> I am getting ready to pop a bunch of seeds since I hate going to the coops to buy mite infested clones. My plan is to start them in root riot cubes but my question is do I just pop them right into the cloner or should I let them get the first set of true leaves first?
> 
> ...


All good questions. Pulling up my chair to wait for the answers.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> All good questions. Pulling up my chair to wait for the answers.


Watch my video...


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Watch my video...


Stinkbud, thanks a lot. You are a gentleman and a scholar, with an adequate answer for seemingly all things Cannabis. You just need an Android & iPhone app, so that you can reach the masses.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 3, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Hey Stinkbud
> 
> So I got your first version of the aerocloner built, in your new version with the ball valve and hose adapter I was wondering whats that for. Is it so you can hook up a garden hose and drain it easier? I got the extra add ons but I lost it so I'm not gonna be able to upgrade my system til I can make it back to Ace Hardware (who knows when that will be).
> 
> ...


Yea, the valve and hose adapter makes draining the res effortless. On my latest rail system I also put valves on each spray bar so I can turn the water off to the sprayers. So now I can drain the full 25 gallons in just a few minutes. Now a complete res change takes less than 15 minutes.

If the Blue Cheese comes out good you're going to be stoked! I've bought Blue Cheese seeds twice and the first one ended up with really wide fat leaves like an old school Indica. I stated another Blue Cheese seed and it looks totally different. I'd almost swear someone switched seed or something. This is the plant I have over in my tent right now and it looks almost pure Sativa! It's not a big Mexican or South American though. It looks exactly like a Thai Sativa with short growth and smaller leaves. The leaves are thin like a Sativa though. My Blueberry Muffin and StinkBud IV plants are pretty much done and this Blue Cheese looks like it has another month at least before it finishes. So hopefully you Blue Cheese has the wide fat leaves...


----------



## ummm Steve (Jun 8, 2015)

joespit said:


> Hey stink I just built a version of the Oregon special, in all your years of areoponic mastery have you any better solution to route the water run off back into the rez other than putting crude holes in the top of the Rez? I ask because I'm going to be adding a light mover and I'm worried that the "no shadows" element of the light mover is going to over light my rez


It's my intention to use a PVC drain spout adapter like:
https://www.gutterworks.com/shop-online/downspout-products-2/downspout-tile-adapters-3/pvc-downspout-tile-adapters-9/commerical-size-pvc-downspout-adapters-78/4x4x4-pvc-downspout-tile-adapter

It may need to be an offset adaptor. I don't know yet.
Attach adaptor to fence post, then attach a 90deg elbow, then run a short length of pipe to a hole cut in the res.

If you find a better solution, please share.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 9, 2015)

ummm Steve said:


> It's my intention to use a PVC drain spout adapter like:
> https://www.gutterworks.com/shop-online/downspout-products-2/downspout-tile-adapters-3/pvc-downspout-tile-adapters-9/commerical-size-pvc-downspout-adapters-78/4x4x4-pvc-downspout-tile-adapter
> 
> It may need to be an offset adaptor. I don't know yet.
> ...


My first system used downspouts going into a single pipe. then the single pipe had an elbow going down into the res. It worked great. When I looked at the design I tried to simplify everything as much as possible. If I could remove a part, I did. Most of the stuff I've ended up with has more to do with maintenance than performance. Be sure and post pics of your final designs. I love seeing all the creative things people come up with.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 9, 2015)

Here are some progress pictures thus far. Systems are all built, cleaning area out and setting up tents right now. These pictures are the modifications I made to Stinkbuds system. On all reservoirs I added a hose to allow me to see water level without taking tops off. Also, on veg setup I put a plexiglass bottom on the tote with a 3" drain tying the bottom of tote to the top of the other tote. (my silicone job is not that pretty, but it holds water)
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 9, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Here are some progress pictures thus far. Systems are all built, cleaning area out and setting up tents right now. These pictures are the modifications I made to Stinkbuds system. On all reservoirs I added a hose to allow me to see water level without taking tops off. Also, on veg setup I put a plexiglass bottom on the tote with a 3" drain tying the bottom of tote to the top of the other tote. (my silicone job is not that pretty, but it holds water)
> -Shifty


Nice Shifty! I love the brass valve!


----------



## cardozo (Jun 9, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> My first system used downspouts going into a single pipe. then the single pipe had an elbow going down into the res. It worked great. When I looked at the design I tried to simplify everything as much as possible. If I could remove a part, I did. Most of the stuff I've ended up with has more to do with maintenance than performance. Be sure and post pics of your final designs. I love seeing all the creative things people come up with.


Here is my drain for 5" fence rails. It is very similar to Superstoner's drain on his "three stages of flower" thread. It is a two foot section of 2" PVC pipe cut in half and joined by a 2" tee. Dremel tool used to cut the slots in the PVC
pipe. Drain tabs from fence rails fit inside the 2" cutouts. I use a 2"X1" reducer plug that slides into the tee . I cut a one inch hole in the lid. This allows the 2" tee to "seal" the 1" hole from light.

As a long time lurker and freaked out minimal poster, I want to say thank you so much to Stinkbud. I think most of us that have read this wonderful epic thread cover to cover know the B.S. Stink has had to endure. In my opinion he has handled it all with pure class. Thank you Stink!!!!


----------



## cardozo (Jun 9, 2015)

cardozo said:


> Here is my drain for 5" fence rails. It is very similar to Superstoner's drain on his "three stages of flower" thread. It is a two foot section of 2" PVC pipe cut in half and joined by a 2" tee. Dremel tool used to cut the slots in the PVC
> pipe. Drain tabs from fence rails fit inside the 2" cutouts. I use a 2"X1" reducer plug that slides into the tee . I cut a one inch hole in the lid. This allows the 2" tee to "seal" the 1" hole from light.
> 
> As a long time lurker and freaked out minimal poster, I want to say thank you so much to Stinkbud. I think most of us that have read this wonderful epic thread cover to cover know the B.S. Stink has had to endure. In my opinion he has handled it all with pure class. Thank you Stink!!!!
> View attachment 3437210 View attachment 3437231 View attachment 3437233 View attachment 3437235



I forgot to state the obvious which is each end of the 2"pipe has a 2" cap.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 9, 2015)

A couple more progress photos. 1 other change I made is 6' rails instead of 4'. Milliard Tents are pretty good quality, happy with that purchase. I had to install some new led lights in the basement so I could see. (as you can tell by the glare overhead in a photo). Making good progress though.
-Shifty


----------



## ummm Steve (Jun 9, 2015)

cardozo said:


> I want to say thank you so much to Stinkbud. I think most of us that have read this wonderful epic thread cover to cover know the B.S. Stink has had to endure. In my opinion he has handled it all with pure class. Thank you Stink!!!!


I'm sure there are many of us for whom Stink's wisdom, humor, and patience are something to be thankful for, and I count myself as one.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2015)

cardozo said:


> Here is my drain for 5" fence rails. It is very similar to Superstoner's drain on his "three stages of flower" thread. It is a two foot section of 2" PVC pipe cut in half and joined by a 2" tee. Dremel tool used to cut the slots in the PVC
> pipe. Drain tabs from fence rails fit inside the 2" cutouts. I use a 2"X1" reducer plug that slides into the tee . I cut a one inch hole in the lid. This allows the 2" tee to "seal" the 1" hole from light.
> 
> As a long time lurker and freaked out minimal poster, I want to say thank you so much to Stinkbud. I think most of us that have read this wonderful epic thread cover to cover know the B.S. Stink has had to endure. In my opinion he has handled it all with pure class. Thank you Stink!!!!
> View attachment 3437210 View attachment 3437231 View attachment 3437233 View attachment 3437235


That's one of the nicest designs I've ever seen bro! Very clean and professional. My favorite part is the drain, great idea! When you think about it you could have 5 rails going into just one res using your design. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2015)

ummm Steve said:


> I'm sure there are many of us for whom Stink's wisdom, humor, and patience are something to be thankful for, and I count myself as one.


That's really nice of you to say! 

Of course I've said this many time before but all this info is not free. My fee is you're required to "Spread the Love" and help someone else. Some of you may choose to *give* medicine to the sick while other's may choose to mentor another grower. It's all good!

Oh yea, I almost forget the most import thing of all... Hug your mom and tell her you love her! Oh, your mom lives 500 miles away? Yea...so what's your fucking point?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 10, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> That's really nice of you to say!
> 
> Of course I've said this many time before but all this info is not free. My fee is you're required to "Spread the Love" and help someone else. Some of you may choose to *give* medicine to the sick while other's may choose to mentor another grower. It's all good!
> 
> Oh yea, I almost forget the most import thing of all... Hug your mom and tell her you love her! Oh, your mom lives 500 miles away? Yea...so what's your fucking point?


I actually intend to *Give *medicine to the sick & teach what I can. Both when I have the meds to Give & when I have the knowledge to share.
Also, my Mom is actually my caregiver so that I could grow in their basement. I wanted to avoid the extra permit & license fees that my dumbass city imposed earlier in the year. I can get licensed by the state for $60, but the city wants their $100 license fee + permit/inspection fees. Not going to happen.
Lastly, I've said it before and I'll say it again. Thank you, Stinkbud. Your knowledge, trial & error, and overall compassion have allowed many others to succeed. 
-Shifty


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I actually intend to *Give *medicine to the sick & teach what I can. Both when I have the meds to Give & when I have the knowledge to share.
> Also, my Mom is actually my caregiver so that I could grow in their basement. I wanted to avoid the extra permit & license fees that my dumbass city imposed earlier in the year. I can get licensed by the state for $60, but the city wants their $100 license fee + permit/inspection fees. Not going to happen.
> Lastly, I've said it before and I'll say it again. Thank you, Stinkbud. Your knowledge, trial & error, and overall compassion have allowed many others to succeed.
> -Shifty


 wtf why not wow 160 bucks its the end of the world while others grow in secrecy worried about there door eing kicked down


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 10, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> wtf why not wow 160 bucks its the end of the world while others grow in secrecy worried about there door eing kicked down


All I was saying is I will not give to a city that enacted something solely as a money grab. Would you be okay paying $1500 license fee to be a caregiver, when the states fee is $25? Extra money is extra money, not everyone's situation is the exact same. I can't afford to Give an extra $100 when I have other options that don't ask me to Give it. Please don't act like I kicked your dog over my comment. Have a good one.
-Shifty


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 10, 2015)

sure why not peace of mind growing legally would yo rather they abolish med license and make it illegal again ??? would it cost you close to 1500 for pharm meds then ??? 
Be lucky you can even get a med license and grow legit


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 10, 2015)

Think of it this way it costs to have people to inspect houses , grow rooms making sure its not a fire hazard cause if i was your neighbor??? and you didn't die in the fire that also burnt half o my house 
you wouldn't have to worry cause i would fucking kill you  ,


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 10, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> sure why not peace of mind growing legally would yo rather they abolish med license and make it illegal again ??? would it cost you close to 1500 for pharm meds then ???
> Be lucky you can even get a med license and grow legit


Honestly, I'd rather they legalize at a Federal level. Enough of the criminalization of a plant that has such high medicinal values. I'm sorry if your situation doesn't allow you to grow legally in the eyes of the powers to be. If I came across as insincere or unappreciative of my situation I apologize, I do not take for granted that I am licensed to grow. My sole problem is with my city grabbing more money than what the state asks, so I solved it by growing outside of the city.
Like I've said, No hard feelings everyone's situation is different and I hope the best for you and everyone else.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 10, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Think of it this way it costs to have people to inspect houses , grow rooms making sure its not a fire hazard cause if i was your neighbor??? and you didn't die in the fire that also burnt half o my house
> you wouldn't have to worry cause i would fucking kill you  ,


I understand. That is what inspection fees are for, not an extra license to grow. The $100 & $1500 are license fees for city. Permit/inspection are extra.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 10, 2015)

Forgot to mention. Started germination on 4 seeds.
2 - Delicious seeds Sugar Black Rose
1 - Barneys Farm Critical Kush
1 - Royal Queen seeds Pineapple Kush
All of them popped last night after a couple days, so they moved to some rapid rooters in the cloner. Will update if people want. Don't wanna hijack Stinkbuds thread.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 11, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Forgot to mention. Started germination on 4 seeds.
> 2 - Delicious seeds Sugar Black Rose
> 1 - Barneys Farm Critical Kush
> 1 - Royal Queen seeds Pineapple Kush
> ...


You're not jacking my thread bro! I want people to post pics of their crops. The more, the better.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 11, 2015)

Update: bought a 400w HPS/MH hood today for my 2'x4' tent. Waiting on some vent fans update with pics when installed. Also, bought some T5HO 8 bulb fixtures that will house AgroMax UV-A plus, Pure Bloom, and 10000K finisher bulbs in the 4'x8' tent. The seedlings are showing some pretty good activity especially the Sugar Black Rose, the Critical Kush is taking it's sweet time to start (barely popping thru casing). So far, things are looking good and can't wait for some finished product.
-Shifty


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 11, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Honestly, I'd rather they legalize at a Federal level. Enough of the criminalization of a plant that has such high medicinal values. I'm sorry if your situation doesn't allow you to grow legally in the eyes of the powers to be. If I came across as insincere or unappreciative of my situation I apologize, I do not take for granted that I am licensed to grow. My sole problem is with my city grabbing more money than what the state asks, so I solved it by growing outside of the city.
> Like I've said, No hard feelings everyone's situation is different and I hope the best for you and everyone else.
> -Shifty


If you're growing outside the city's jurisdiction, I see no problem there.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 12, 2015)

Figured I'd throw this tip out there..I was assembling my rails yesterday and had a couple pvc fittings that were looser than I'd like, I'm not gluing any pipes, just pressing them together. I figured out that a strip or two of teflon tape around the pvc will tighten up the joints, but still pull apart, takes a little more muscle though. I also used a set of pliers to make teeth marks on some of the pipes, makes for a tighter joint.

I'f ya don't mind spending a little extra, you could use push to connect plumbing fittings to hold all the pvc together. I priced it out and it would have been under $50 in just fittings just for 1 flowering system, but i think the added cost is worth it considering they are reusable, sealed with a o-ring and easily removable. I'd only use them on fittings outside of the res.

As a drain for the rails, the one area i think needs improvement, it should be more sealed and light proof, I am going to PVC glue 2" pvc end cap like this





on the bottom of the rail, then drill a 1.5" hole through the center. I found 2" id pvc hose that should slip over the threads and I'll put a hose clamp on it and have the hose fed through a hole in the lid. I should know by tomorrow night if it's all gonna work. I need it ready to go in 2 weeks and I'd like to dry run it for 3-5 days. I'll take pics if i remember..


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 12, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Figured I'd throw this tip out there..I was assembling my rails yesterday and had a couple pvc fittings that were looser than I'd like, I'm not gluing any pipes, just pressing them together. I figured out that a strip or two of teflon tape around the pvc will tighten up the joints, but still pull apart, takes a little more muscle though. I also used a set of pliers to make teeth marks on some of the pipes, makes for a tighter joint.
> 
> I'f ya don't mind spending a little extra, you could use push to connect plumbing fittings to hold all the pvc together. I priced it out and it would have been under $50 in just fittings just for 1 flowering system, but i think the added cost is worth it considering they are reusable, sealed with a o-ring and easily removable. I'd only use them on fittings outside of the res.
> 
> ...


Weedfreak, sounds like you put some thought into your design change. From what I read it seems that it should work just fine. Keep us updated. 
-Shifty


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 12, 2015)

This is a wonderful guide I think I'm going to build or buy a system what are the main perks over hydro ? I'm a new grower on my first grow and will it matter if I'm an LED grower on my yield with aero?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 12, 2015)

JellyJaguar, from all the research I did on lighting. As long as the LEDs put off the right wavelengths for the growth cycles. There should be no issue at all. Just make sure the babies are getting the right wavelengths. My 2 cents, far from a professional.
-Shifty


----------



## Silky T (Jun 12, 2015)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


I don't think most of us reading this thread are actually going to grow a pound every three weeks but it's definitely interesting reading just to find out how.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 12, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Okay, what is that string? hanging out from the baskets with the roots? Is it some kind of leader thread to cause the roots to stay attached to it instead of each other?


----------



## Silky T (Jun 12, 2015)

whulkamania said:


> Who said I was a hater?
> 
> So I should be a hater? Gee I am sorry I care for other people and don't want *innocent *people being raided by the feds pardon me.


If we were afraid of growing weed, none of us would be here trying to learn stuff.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 12, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Figured I'd throw this tip out there..I was assembling my rails yesterday and had a couple pvc fittings that were looser than I'd like, I'm not gluing any pipes, just pressing them together. I figured out that a strip or two of teflon tape around the pvc will tighten up the joints, but still pull apart, takes a little more muscle though. I also used a set of pliers to make teeth marks on some of the pipes, makes for a tighter joint.
> 
> I'f ya don't mind spending a little extra, you could use push to connect plumbing fittings to hold all the pvc together. I priced it out and it would have been under $50 in just fittings just for 1 flowering system, but i think the added cost is worth it considering they are reusable, sealed with a o-ring and easily removable. I'd only use them on fittings outside of the res.
> 
> ...


I tried a 3/4 hose and it made all kinds of noise. One rail would back up and almost overflow the rail, then empty all at once making loud "glug-glug-glug" noises. Went to a 1-1/2 hose and that fixed it. Used a flood and drain fitting to connect to the rails. You want the hose angled and the end submerged to keep the noise down.


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 12, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> JellyJaguar, from all the research I did on lighting. As long as the LEDs put off the right wavelengths for the growth cycles. There should be no issue at all. Just make sure the babies are getting the right wavelengths. My 2 cents, far from a professional.
> -Shifty


I have an xml350 full spectrum so its about as good as it gets for the money but I just heard the term aeroponics for the first time today so was not too sure on it.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 13, 2015)

Update: Not much new here. Still waiting on some vent fans, ducting, backdraft dampers before I hook up the Hydrofarm HPS/MH 400w hood. Also, waiting on a couple IP cameras that I'm installing in each tent. So I can login remotely and check status of everything (they have 360° pan & 90° tilt).
My clone/veg tent is holding 70°/60% humidity with lights on. See if it changes when I put hood in there. Attached are some pictures of the lil ones. Started germination the night of the 9th. The Barneys Farm Critical Kush finally came out of top of plug today (13th) also it's weird coloring as opposed to other 3. Exciting to watch the progress every day. Yes, I know looks goofy with all that grow room and only 4 plants. Built it all with the plan of being able to expand from single patient limit to max patients
-Shifty


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 13, 2015)

I want to make a detailed diagram of your system and you tell me if its correct, I'm not exactly an engineering student so I want to make sure I'm picturing it correctly in my mind.


----------



## MouseE (Jun 14, 2015)

Okay so I finally got things started, however some of the leaves started drooping, I turned down the water a little bit as I heard that was a sign of over watering. But it could been the light, they were pretty far from my leds so got a bigger table (the one on the left is what I was in tilly using) then later put some blocks under my bucket today so hopefully that will help.


My ph is also at 7 so a little high I ordered some ph plus and down which should be here tomorrow.

One plant looked just about dead so I took a clipping from a clipping of one of the healthiest ones (I hope that's not a no no) because it looked like a branch I woulda pruned anyways


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 14, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Okay so I finally got things started, however some of the leaves started drooping, I turned down the water a little bit as I heard that was a sign of over watering. But it could been the light, they were pretty far from my leds so got a bigger table (the one on the left is what I was in tilly using) then later put some blocks under my bucket today so hopefully that will help.
> 
> 
> My ph is also at 7 so a little high I ordered some ph plus and down which should be here tomorrow.
> ...


I'd get that PH adjusted, and pretty sure the plants should have been pulled from plugs. Then just put in net pots with neoprene collars. That way roots can breathe between watering cycles.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 14, 2015)

plugs? I got a few clippings from my medical shop and a few clippings from the plants outdoors the grower whos letting me use alot of his indoor shit has (he decided to go with the outdoor route). They are in net pots with neoprene colars.

I also have a big buddha blue cheese, a super shard, and a couple tangie plants i germinated outside I'm waiting to take some clippings from, so any unhealthy ones will be replaced with those.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 14, 2015)

MouseE said:


> plugs? I got a few clippings from my medical shop and a few clippings from the plants outdoors the grower whos letting me use alot of his indoor shit has (he decided to go with the outdoor route). They are in net pots with neoprene colars.
> 
> I also have a big buddha blue cheese, a super shard, and a couple tangie plants i germinated outside I'm waiting to take some clippings from, so any unhealthy ones will be replaced with those.


Sorry, was just going off pictures. Looked like they were in rockwool cubes or rapid rooter plugs. Which would hold a lot of moisture.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 14, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Sorry, was just going off pictures. Looked like they were in rockwool cubes or rapid rooter plugs. Which would hold a lot of moisture.
> -Shifty


Omfg your right, I double checked and turned out i ordered and put them in the wrong thing!

I'm bout to go get some neoprene collars right now. Should I turn the water down right now? And should it be fine to just transplant them into the right thing?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 14, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Omfg your right, I double checked and turned out i ordered and put them in the wrong thing!
> 
> I'm bout to go get some neoprene collars right now. Should I turn the water down right now? And should it be fine to just transplant them into the right thing?


I pulled mine out of the rapid rooter plugs today, and the root systems were already a pain in the ass to remove after 3-4 days in them. Afraid this is a question for a more advanced grower. Pics of mine that I switched over today. Critical has nice root structure, but top growth is moving slower than others.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 14, 2015)

Hmm last time I looked at one of the clippings it had no root system developed (which I thought was odd but now I'm thinking might be a good thing) so hopefully I'll be alright.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 14, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Hmm last time I looked at one of the clippings it had no root system developed (which I thought was odd but now I'm thinking might be a good thing) so hopefully I'll be alright.


Good luck, and hope all goes well. 
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, I drained and refilled the res, corrected the ph, and put them in the right shit. They don't loOK great, but I think a little bit of time and they will regain they beauty quickly.

I'm working right now on a pvc frame imma gonna attach some thinish boards to coated with mylar sheeting, I'll post pictures when I finish and keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 15, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Thank you, I drained and refilled the res, corrected the ph, and put them in the right shit. They don't loOK great, but I think a little bit of time and they will regain they beauty quickly.
> 
> I'm working right now on a pvc frame imma gonna attach some thinish boards to coated with mylar sheeting, I'll post pictures when I finish and keep you updated on how it goes.


Are your cuttings in Rockwool?


----------



## Silky T (Jun 15, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Okay so I finally got things started, however some of the leaves started drooping, I turned down the water a little bit as I heard that was a sign of over watering. But it could been the light, they were pretty far from my leds so got a bigger table (the one on the left is what I was in tilly using) then later put some blocks under my bucket today so hopefully that will help.
> 
> 
> My ph is also at 7 so a little high I ordered some ph plus and down which should be here tomorrow.
> ...


Ah ha! See, I'm not the only one that cuts fan leaves (and branches). Someone on here got onto me bad for cutting. But this is what happened when i didn't and I'm going to put this in my grow journal as well.
The one that I cut back like a vid I saw on youtube, showed me to cut ALL the fan leaves off and make room for the little leaves. I got in trouble for that-- BUT-- I went to Louisiana to gamble with my niece this weekend, from Friday to Sunday, last night, and my plants all grew 4-5 inches in just two days! The other three that I didn't cut back are flopping at the top for a good 4" so I had to stake them straight. They are growing buds and I don't know how this affects them when the stem is not strong enough to hold the cola. I've seen ppl hold them up with a string but I have nothing to tie them to.
In any event, back to the subject at hand. The ONE that I cut waaaay back to nothing but new leaves looks great. It's nice and strong all the way to the top cola that's trying to bud and the height is perfect for my small grow space. The other three, well, I'm kinda in a mess here and don't really know what to do. Didn't mean to rant, I just have a good/bad problem with height on those now. I'm just giving you my two cents worth on your trimming. I'm growing inside in soil and have a very small grow space. Had I cut them back, there would be room for all 4 girls but now I have to make a decision on who gets to stay in the grow room and who gets transplanted outside (for the goats to eat). WAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 15, 2015)

Curious on how many total plants ,he is using to make that pound ????? Cause i know when i did perpetual it was a shit load in all stages pulling out 3 pounds every 2 weeks was something like 700 clones 140 plants in veg and in all stages of weeks grown and 30 plants coming out of flower weekly with flower room loaded as well cause every week you adding 30 plants and pulling 30 plants 
And in all honesty it was retarded hahaha..
your constantly working making clones , feeding , moving plants , and trimming and most importantly you have no life and within 6 months of doing this a person gets burnt the fuck out ..


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 15, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Curious on how many total plants ,he is using to make that pound ????? Cause i know when i did perpetual it was a shit load in all stages pulling out 3 pounds every 2 weeks was something like 700 clones 140 plants in veg and in all stages of weeks grown and 30 plants coming out of flower weekly with flower room loaded as well cause every week you adding 30 plants and pulling 30 plants
> And in all honesty it was retarded hahaha..
> your constantly working making clones , feeding , moving plants , and trimming and most importantly you have no life and within 6 months of doing this a person gets burnt the fuck out ..


That just sounds like it would be painful for both mind and body. Too much work for just a single man to do, I applaud you for pulling it off for 6 months. I'm sure any monetary gain made you feel somewhat okay.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 15, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Are your cuttings in Rockwool?


No, should they be? Thwyre in neoprene collars, i dont know the substabce they are bad out of but its a black form. (Edit: found pick of what I bought)

And death vapor the lb a week is for the legal limit in washington, which here is 15 plants. Although I believe there's a limit you can have on plants under 12" in height and length. Can anyone enlighten me though if we it's an unlimited amount of veg/clones/clippings we can have?

And meh, 15 plants is enough for me to give an endless supply to the girl who became my 2ndary are mother in high school who has had cancer basically her whole life and takes kemo. myself, as well as enough to pay running expensive and a little bit or profit to go into upgrading the system.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 15, 2015)

Installed the Hydrofarm 400w MH/HPS today. It is running. an iPower MH veg bulb. Also, was a good day for the Critical Kush. It sprouted right up with the others. Changing out my lights in that 2'x4' tent changed my temp and humidity, currently holding steady at 88°/40% humidity. Should I be concerned? Waiting on some inline fans, so a couple box fans are doing the venting.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 16, 2015)

MouseE said:


> No, should they be? Thwyre in neoprene collars, i dont know the substabce they are bad out of but its a black form. (Edit: found pick of what I bought)
> 
> And death vapor the lb a week is for the legal limit in washington, which here is 15 plants. Although I believe there's a limit you can have on plants under 12" in height and length. Can anyone enlighten me though if we it's an unlimited amount of veg/clones/clippings we can have?
> 
> And meh, 15 plants is enough for me to give an endless supply to the girl who became my 2ndary are mother in high school who has had cancer basically her whole life and takes kemo. myself, as well as enough to pay running expensive and a little bit or profit to go into upgrading the system.


In WA you can have 15 plants total, that's including clones. You can also only have a total of 45 plants per house (or 3 patient cards) In Oregon you can have 6 mature plants and 18 plants under 12". Maximum for Oregon is 24 mature plants (or 4 patient cards) per house. In another couple of weeks anyone can grow 4 plants per house. Oregon will become the next pot mecca in about 4 months!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 16, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Installed the Hydrofarm 400w MH/HPS today. It is running. an iPower MH veg bulb. Also, was a good day for the Critical Kush. It sprouted right up with the others. Changing out my lights in that 2'x4' tent changed my temp and humidity, currently holding steady at 88°/40% humidity. Should I be concerned? Waiting on some inline fans, so a couple box fans are doing the venting.
> -Shifty


Room temps need to stay under 78 degrees or you will end up with root rot. Of course you could always run a water chiller but personally I'd rather keep the room cool.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Room temps need to stay under 78 degrees or you will end up with root rot. Of course you could always run a water chiller but personally I'd rather keep the room cool.


Thanks for the input, that was my opinion to. Farted around with fans yesterday just getting it to settle where it was. Inline fans arrive today as well as cameras. So hopefully those move the air better, and get the temp to lower. Thinking eventually I wanna get those cameras to snap photos every 3hr or so, and make a stop photo movie of plant growth.
-shifty


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Curious on how many total plants ,he is using to make that pound ????? Cause i know when i did perpetual it was a shit load in all stages pulling out 3 pounds every 2 weeks was something like 700 clones 140 plants in veg and in all stages of weeks grown and 30 plants coming out of flower weekly with flower room loaded as well cause every week you adding 30 plants and pulling 30 plants
> And in all honesty it was retarded hahaha..
> your constantly working making clones , feeding , moving plants , and trimming and most importantly you have no life and within 6 months of doing this a person gets burnt the fuck out ..


I pull 5 every two weeks and I absolutely don't work this hard! My total plant count is in the two digits, clones included (because unless you're under commercial/dispensary rules, clones count against your total).


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Room temps need to stay under 78 degrees or you will end up with root rot. Of course you could always run a water chiller but personally I'd rather keep the room cool.


Following this advice will hurt your yield. The legend on the graph before is in degrees Celsius, and 30C = 86F;

 

I like my grow room temps in the low eighties- and instead of getting a toy, my chillers are all 2 Tons or bigger- and they cool the water, the room and dehuey. In other words, they handle all the environmental control activities, and they do it more efficiently than AC.

Grow room temps in the low eighties puts my leaf temps in the light right at 85f, considered the optimal for yield on the chart. Notice that yield rises with more light, but only to a point; much past 1500 umol/cm² more light becomes counter productive and lower temps are better- as compensation for getting beamed, I'm guessing! I do cool the room into the upper seventies for the last week or two before chop.

If the choice is between leaving 15-20% of your yield on the table and getting a chiller, I say get the chiller! It's going to pay for itself very quickly indeed.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Following this advice will hurt your yield. I like my grow room temps in the low eighties- and instead of getting a toy, my chillers are all 2 Tons or bigger- and they cool the water, the room and dehuey.
> 
> Grow room temps in the low eighties puts my leaf temps in the light right at 85f, considered the optimal for yield. I do cool the room into the upper seventies for the last week or two before chop.
> 
> If the choice is between leaving twenty percent of your yield on the table and getting a chiller, get the chiller. It's going to pay for itself very quickly indeed.


ttystikk,
Thanks for input, reaon I ask on here is because doing research online brings up so many different how to's and lots of varying opinions. New to growing, and haven't really worked out my own system. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to kill the little ones. So, let's say I keep the tent temp in the low 80's. What is the appropriate water temp? Mid 60's? All input is appreciated, and will never be undervalued. Thanks
-Shifty


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> ttystikk,
> Thanks for input, reaon I ask on here is because doing research online brings up so many different how to's and lots of varying opinions. New to growing, and haven't really worked out my own system. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to kill the little ones. So, let's say I keep the tent temp in the low 80's. What is the appropriate water temp? Mid 60's? All input is appreciated, and will never be undervalued. Thanks
> -Shifty


I've found that at least in RDWC temperatures can float in a fairly wide range. The upper limit is set by overall system health; strong systems can run as warm as 72f. I've noticed that as long as my water temps drop to 68 at least once every 24 hours (usually right before lights on), things stay happy and healthy. Plant metabolism begins to slow down as temps fall, so water in the fifties will slow growth.

Tents tend to run hot because of the enclosed space and reflected light. I'd shoot for 80f on the nose until you're comfortable with how your setup works. 85f might be optimal, but one foray into the nineties can Fuck up the whole run, especially if you have temperature sensitive strains.


----------



## MouseE (Jun 16, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Room temps need to stay under 78 degrees or you will end up with root rot. Of course you could always run a water chiller but personally I'd rather keep the room cool.


I'm gonna prolly have to do a water chiller due to budget. Would you recommend something like this? http://growershouse.com/ecoplus-water-chiller-1-10hp?gclid=Cj0KEQjwkv-rBRDwoMLav-2l9KIBEiQAUTkDU0pDfhsQguA6SPB0-7BvK-CkXXXhVvaCo6UaqH9Bq3UaAgoQ8P8HAQ ? Or something for the fans/upper air like this? http://growershouse.com/hydro-innovations-ice-box-8?gclid=Cj0KEQjwkv-rBRDwoMLav-2l9KIBEiQAUTkDU02pOmB-ZPiRcHk2CFXf0rdEvoo4f5dx0hbIe2qFJfcaAlDA8P8HAQ


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2015)

MouseE said:


> I'm gonna prolly have to do a water chiller due to budget. Would you recommend something like this? http://growershouse.com/ecoplus-water-chiller-1-10hp?gclid=Cj0KEQjwkv-rBRDwoMLav-2l9KIBEiQAUTkDU0pDfhsQguA6SPB0-7BvK-CkXXXhVvaCo6UaqH9Bq3UaAgoQ8P8HAQ ? Or something for the fans/upper air like this? http://growershouse.com/hydro-innovations-ice-box-8?gclid=Cj0KEQjwkv-rBRDwoMLav-2l9KIBEiQAUTkDU02pOmB-ZPiRcHk2CFXf0rdEvoo4f5dx0hbIe2qFJfcaAlDA8P8HAQ


The first unit is a chiller, but it's tiny... get at least 1/3 hp. You do want it to keep up with the load easily. Insulating your reservoir, tubsites and lines will help a lot. I use 1" foil covered foam board panels with a hole cut in for the netpot.

That second item is not a chiller at all, it's just a heat exchanger; hook it up to a cold water source (a chiller!), blow air through it and it will cool your air. If the water is cold enough and the air humid enough, it will also condense water out of the air stream passing through it. Another way to use it is to pass HOT water through it, then suck air through the unit and you'll get room air heating. The thing to remember is that because it's just a glorified radiator, it will not do the whole cooling job by itself; it needs the cold water.

I've scaled up; instead of 1/4hp toys, my smallest chiller is 2 Tons (roughly 2.5 hp), and instead of 8" Icebox exchangers, my air handlers are made of box fans and junkyard radiators from old Volvos!

I run 4 Tons of cooling total, and it keeps up nicely with 12kW of HID lighting. That would not fly with standard AC.

Water chilling has more advantages too, but those generally only come into play for larger scale operations.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 16, 2015)

Photo taken just now inside veg tent. Temp is holding after 6hr lights on, and I've adjusted basement dehumidifier from 50 on/off to 60. Hoping that brings inside tent humidity up. Still have to install inline fans and damper.
-Shifty


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I pull 5 every two weeks and I absolutely don't work this hard! My total plant count is in the two digits, clones included (because unless you're under commercial/dispensary rules, clones count against your total).


 i would like to see your flower room curious 5 pounds wet / dry 5 oz ?? i mean 25 pounds wet is a lot of weed how many plants does it take you to get 5 pounds ??? cause you need to be also putting that many in every two weeks but lets not forget with 5 pounds going out 5 pounds worthy of plants going in and as well literally double in veg to get them to that size let alone clones at the beginning lets not forget 1 -2 - 3 week veg plants are not going to give you a shit load of oz per plant then with the room comes the sog style of growing where again your only really harvesting top 1/3 of plant so you lose out there also 

would love to see the 5 every 2 weeks pictures you got any ,, cause i it takes you 15 - 20- 30 plants to get your 5 pounds by the time first 15 - 20 - 30 is ready you should have 160 to 300 plants in veg alone plus plants if not more in flower room so when you really break it down lets say 170 plants in flower room its easy to say you got double that in veg from clones and different stages and pretty much double that in clone form ..
just saying You got any pictures ???


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 16, 2015)

MouseE said:


> No, should they be? Thwyre in neoprene collars, i dont know the substabce they are bad out of but its a black form. (Edit: found pick of what I bought)
> 
> And death vapor the lb a week is for the legal limit in washington, which here is 15 plants. Although I believe there's a limit you can have on plants under 12" in height and length. Can anyone enlighten me though if we it's an unlimited amount of veg/clones/clippings we can have?
> 
> And meh, 15 plants is enough for me to give an endless supply to the girl who became my 2ndary are mother in high school who has had cancer basically her whole life and takes kemo. myself, as well as enough to pay running expensive and a little bit or profit to go into upgrading the system.


That is what i am getting at if you got 15 plant limit your not going to be able to pull a pound a week and maintain a pound a week that is impossible no matter how you think of it ,, 15 plant max is 15 plant max lets say you veg 15 plants 5 weeks and flip 6 of em and keep vegging the others and week later you place couple more in flower no matter what you have to wait until some are chopped 
plant count is plant count your not going to get huge yields from a 1 - 2 week vegged plant these types of systems like op is running are not designed for trees but more or less small sized plants so now you need lots of them cause there only going to harvest you who knows from grams to maybe 1/2 oz dry either way you really shake it these set ups are the bomb for clone machines not production and sure the fuck not with 400 watts or CFL's or what have you


----------



## MouseE (Jun 16, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> That is what i am getting at if you got 15 plant limit your not going to be able to pull a pound a week and maintain a pound a week that is impossible no matter how you think of it ,, 15 plant max is 15 plant max lets say you veg 15 plants 5 weeks and flip 6 of em and keep vegging the others and week later you place couple more in flower no matter what you have to wait until some are chopped
> plant count is plant count your not going to get huge yields from a 1 - 2 week vegged plant these types of systems like op is running are not designed for trees but more or less small sized plants so now you need lots of them cause there only going to harvest you who knows from grams to maybe 1/2 oz dry either way you really shake it these set ups are the bomb for clone machines not production and sure the fuck not with 400 watts or CFL's or what have you


The op title says every 3 weeks. Imo just harvesting/trimming a lb every week would be a feat. The way in calculating it is let my plants veg for about a month, maybe a little longer, then get whole the start to finish 80-120days. Assuming I pull about quap dry from each plant that's a little under 4 lbs in a little over 3 months, meaning a little more than a lb a month.


----------



## MouseE (Jun 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The first unit is a chiller, but it's tiny... get at least 1/3 hp. You do want it to keep up with the load easily. Insulating your reservoir, tubsites and lines will help a lot. I use 1" foil covered foam board panels with a hole cut in for the netpot.
> 
> That second item is not a chiller at all, it's just a heat exchanger; hook it up to a cold water source (a chiller!), blow air through it and it will cool your air. If the water is cold enough and the air humid enough, it will also condense water out of the air stream passing through it. Another way to use it is to pass HOT water through it, then suck air through the unit and you'll get room air heating. The thing to remember is that because it's just a glorified radiator, it will not do the whole cooling job by itself; it needs the cold water.
> 
> ...


Looks like an ac unit would be cheaper than.

Would something likehttps://www.google.com/shopping/product/2482901291930307020?client=ms-android-att-us&q=ac+unit&ved=0CBIQqitqFQoTCIaewayFlcYCFYQ4iAodffYCjA&ei=iIWAVYa6J4TxoAT97IvgCA#reviews work (I could afford that!)? Or what would be something youd recommend for under 500 bucks?


----------



## TrichGnome (Jun 16, 2015)

When it comes to yield I think the most important thing is grams per watt as oposed to time per pound. Two guys both get a lb in 8 weeks but the who one did it with a 600w or less is the better grower in my opion. Strains like blue dream will help more people get there.


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 16, 2015)

This gave me a bit of a headache trying to understand so I made a little quick diagram on how I imagine this system would work If i was going to be the first guy to make one. Please take a look at my diagram and tell me If I'm understanding the concept and what I'm missing.


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 17, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> This gave me a bit of a headache trying to understand so I made a little quick diagram on how I imagine this system would work If i was going to be the first guy to make one. Please take a look at my diagram and tell me If I'm understanding the concept and what I'm missing.View attachment 3441744


Pretty close (keep in mind the beauty of this system is its customization possibilities). The sprayers are normally between the net cups. And the drain should be at the end of the rail so it can gravity drain from the slightly higher end. 

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 17, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Pretty close (keep in mind the beauty of this system is its customization possibilities). The sprayers are normally between the net cups. And the drain should be at the end of the rail so it can gravity drain from the slightly higher end.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


Ok that's what I was missing thank you very much  and yeah that makes more sense I was trying to figure out whey the pipes went down on the sides this makes more sense.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 17, 2015)

Harvest this week. Next batch is looking sweet.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 18, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Harvest this week. Next batch is looking sweet.


Nice pictures Stinkbud, The ladies are looking happy.
I took a screen capture this morning of my humidistat. So nice to be able to remotely login to the cameras and check tents. Although, I need to adjust camera for visibility in the Veg tent. 
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just wanted to say THANKS Stinkbud!
First clone run, 12days = 100% success, I'm under the gun to finish the flowering system now! I think i can get it down to 7-10 days, i had some mistakes. I unplugged it, forgot to plug it back in and it sat like that for something close to 12-14 hrs. They dried up a little and got droopy, but perked right up within a couple hours once i plugged it in, that probably set them back a day or so... I also was only adjusting ph down to 5.8-6.0, but it would drift up to 7.0-7.5 pretty quick. Once i started going down to 5.2ish It seemed to be callousing up quicker. I read the more acidic solution helps root development, I'm wondering if dropping below 5.0 initially, knowing it will drift up, would be beneficial? I need more room and more $$ so i can do some mad scientist experiments..MUahhhahahah!!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 19, 2015)

Bit of a update.
Started germination on 4 new seeds, that will go into cloner on Saturday night. When I move other 4 to veg unit.
1 - Delicious seeds, Sugar Black Rose (nothing new here)
1 - Dinafem, White Widow
1 - Dinafem, Purple Afghan Kush
1 - Royal Queen, Blue Cheese
Changed out the MH/HPS light unit for a T5HO with AgroMax 4 PurePar veg bulbs / 1 UV-A blub / 1 10,000K finisher. Did this cause of some heat issues in the tent, but also working on getting the tents a.c.. Also, did some ghetto style CO2 using sugar & yeast. Have it tuned right to plants, will get proper equipment when I get money.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 22, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just wanted to say THANKS Stinkbud!
> First clone run, 12days = 100% success, I'm under the gun to finish the flowering system now! I think i can get it down to 7-10 days, i had some mistakes. I unplugged it, forgot to plug it back in and it sat like that for something close to 12-14 hrs. They dried up a little and got droopy, but perked right up within a couple hours once i plugged it in, that probably set them back a day or so... I also was only adjusting ph down to 5.8-6.0, but it would drift up to 7.0-7.5 pretty quick. Once i started going down to 5.2ish It seemed to be callousing up quicker. I read the more acidic solution helps root development, I'm wondering if dropping below 5.0 initially, knowing it will drift up, would be beneficial? I need more room and more $$ so i can do some mad scientist experiments..MUahhhahahah!!


12 days is great! People may debate different growing methods but everyone agrees that aerocloners are the way to go with cuttings. I've always had amazing success with my cloner and I'm stoked that it worked well for you too. As far as PH goes I wouldn't worry too much about having it exact. My experience has been that woody stem type plants like OG Kush and NYC Diesel take a long time to pop roots while softer/green stem plants pop in what seems like minutes. If fact one time I just *showed* my cloner to a Purple Wreck clone and it popped roots!

Don't forget to watch your room temps!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> 12 days is great! People may debate different growing methods but everyone agrees that aerocloners are the way to go with cuttings. I've always had amazing success with my cloner and I'm stoked that it worked well for you too. As far as PH goes I wouldn't worry too much about having it exact. My experience has been that woody stem type plants like OG Kush and NYC Diesel take a long time to pop roots while softer/green stem plants pop in what seems like minutes. If fact one time I just *showed* my cloner to a Purple Wreck clone and it popped roots!
> 
> Don't forget to watch your room temps!!!


yup..my kush took about a day+ over the blueberry to pop roots, but most of the Kush were thicker cuts. The thicker cuts of both all seem to take a little longer ( more stored up nutes?). I was a little nervous running the blueberry, heard it was a finicky strain..but so far it's going smooth. Getting into the heart of summer I'm starting to have issues with heat..having trouble keeping my res below 72 in my veg ( room is around 80). I'm looking at mini splits or a chiller..just monitoring constantly and keeping my fingers crossed right now. I can control my flower room no prob,,it's just that i vent from flower into my veg then out so the heat builds in the veg area.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 22, 2015)

So switched out 4 plants yesterday from the cloner to the veg box, and introduced them to nutrients (botanicare kind). Is it normal for fan leaves to start drooping? No discoloration, or signs that say something is wrong. I flushed reservoir and made sure measurements/ph was correct.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> So switched out 4 plants yesterday from the cloner to the veg box, and introduced them to nutrients (botanicare kind). Is it normal for fan leaves to start drooping? No discoloration, or signs that say something is wrong. I flushed reservoir and made sure measurements/ph was correct.
> -Shifty


I'm vegging right in the clone unit for about a week. i just added 1/4 strength nute and they did droop for 6 hours or so after adding it, but perked right up and shot up a good 1/2" overnight. I think it's just a little transition bump going back on nutes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2015)

OK so my roots are going crazy in my cloner..what are some tips for transplanting from one system to the next..I see roots getting damaged trying to get them out of a 2" hole and fed back into a 2" hole. I'm not exactly a finesse type of person..lol.


----------



## Veek da Freak (Jun 23, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> The whole website/forum was a royal pain in the ass bro! There's at least a million other things I'd rather be doing than arguing over PPM vs EC! I try bro, but no matter how hard I try I just can't seem to give a fuck. It's all fine and dandy for the first couple of years but then it's just like being married without the sex but plenty of attitude because you didn't put the toilet seat down, so you put the fucking seat down and the next day you get bitched out because there's piss all over the seat and you're like, "well you told me to put the fucking seat down", and she's like, "well I meant bla bla bla something", whatever...


Thanks for the reply. I was just wondering. It is still up, but nobody goes there anymore.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 24, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> So switched out 4 plants yesterday from the cloner to the veg box, and introduced them to nutrients (botanicare kind). Is it normal for fan leaves to start drooping? No discoloration, or signs that say something is wrong. I flushed reservoir and made sure measurements/ph was correct.
> -Shifty


I wouldn't worry bro. It's just the salts in the nutrients that causes it. They should be fine in a day. If not reduce the nutes a little.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 24, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> OK so my roots are going crazy in my cloner..what are some tips for transplanting from one system to the next..I see roots getting damaged trying to get them out of a 2" hole and fed back into a 2" hole. I'm not exactly a finesse type of person..lol.


The only thing you have to worry about roots is leaving pieces in the water. As long as you get the plant out it will be okay. I've had to rip plants out of my veg unit with no ill effects.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 24, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I wouldn't worry bro. It's just the salts in the nutrients that causes it. They should be fine in a day. If not reduce the nutes a little.


Thanks for input Stinkbud. Only 3 of them seem to be effected, the Pineapple Kush is fucking loving the Nutrients. Not sure if the others fan leaves will recover, but good news is lots of top growth happening and color still looks good. When I had flushed the reservoir I dialed back the Nutrients just in case. Running it at 3ml base & 6ml grow per gallon, instead of 5ml & 8ml.
Light on photo & Light off photo from in tent camera.

-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 24, 2015)

Hso blue dream and reserva Prada sour kush from seed. What sucks is I drop my seed tray wich had them label so now I don't know what is what. lol


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 24, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hso blue dream and reserva Prada sour kush from seed. What sucks is I drop my seed tray wich had them label so now I don't know what is what. lol


Nice pictures, they look pretty happy.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 24, 2015)

Well fan leaves have started turning yellow on the 3 little ones. As a first time grower, can't help but worry about them. As I don't want to lose them, crossing my fingers that it doesn't get much worse.
-Shifty

Edit: ordered some Hydroguard, just in case it's the start of root rot.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Well fan leaves have started turning yellow on the 3 little ones. As a first time grower, can't help but worry about them. As I don't want to lose them, crossing my fingers that it doesn't get much worse.
> -Shifty
> 
> Edit: ordered some Hydroguard, just in case it's the start of root rot.


Is it fan leaves or the cotyledons? How much are you feeding them? Mine started yellowing, i was underfeeding them. I've been so cautious of overfeeding i always go a little less then recommended and add more if needed. I was around [email protected] when mine were that big, once they start dropping roots they can take some nutes. My clones were on 1/4 strength veg as soon as i saw root bumps and then i had to bump it to 75% strength within 2 days because they were still yellowing, i saw inprovment eithin a couple hours, 24hrs after bumping it up they all are green and have 1/2" new growth. Dn't be too afraid to increase nutes, just a little at a time, it's easy enough to dilute the res if it's too much and the plants will recover fairly quick.

My res's run around 76 in veg and 72 in flower, i haven't had any root issues, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed, we're getting into the hottest part of the year. I've added airstones because of it..and am pushing quiet a bit of air to keep the solution well aerated..i have to dial it back or i start shredding roots. I'm dealing now, but starting to look at res cooling options for down the road.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 25, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is it fan leaves or the cotyledons? How much are you feeding them? Mine started yellowing, i was underfeeding them. I've been so cautious of overfeeding i always go a little less then recommended and add more if needed. I was around [email protected] when mine were that big, once they start dropping roots they can take some nutes. My clones were on 1/4 strength veg as soon as i saw root bumps and then i had to bump it to 75% strength within 2 days because they were still yellowing, i saw inprovment eithin a couple hours, 24hrs after bumping it up they all are green and have 1/2" new growth. Dn't be too afraid to increase nutes, just a little at a time, it's easy enough to dilute the res if it's too much and the plants will recover fairly quick.
> 
> My res's run around 76 in veg and 72 in flower, i haven't had any root issues, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed, we're getting into the hottest part of the year. I've added airstones because of it..and am pushing quiet a bit of air to keep the solution well aerated..i have to dial it back or i start shredding roots. I'm dealing now, but starting to look at res cooling options for down the road.


WeedFreak thanks for input. I'll throw some update pictures & numbers when I get over there today.
Also, yup fan leaves not cotelydons. I was under assumption those would keep shriveling up, but as long as rest of plant looked fine. 
Reservoir size: 10 gallon
Nutrients: 30ml botanicare base & 60ml grow
PH has been running about 5.9
Put some frozen 2 liters in yesterday to lower water temp that was running mid 70s. Should I have airstones? I was under assumption that it wasn't needed.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> WeedFreak thanks for input. I'll throw some update pictures & numbers when I get over there today.
> Also, yup fan leaves not cotelydons. I was under assumption those would keep shriveling up, but as long as rest of plant looked fine.
> Reservoir size: 10 gallon
> Nutrients: 30ml botanicare base & 60ml grow
> ...


 Do you know the EC/ppm of your solution or does botanicare list what those mixing rates should be? Air stones really aren't need, but in my case they were able to drop my res temps an avg of about 5 degrees, went from around 80-82 down to 74-76 just by adding an air stone. I have my air pumps in an area where they are drawing air that stays under 70F


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 25, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do you know the EC/ppm of your solution or does botanicare list what those mixing rates should be? Air stones really aren't need, but in my case they were able to drop my res temps an avg of about 5 degrees, went from around 80-82 down to 74-76 just by adding an air stone. I have my air pumps in an area where they are drawing air that stays under 70F


Botanicare lists what to add. Believe It's 5ml base & 8ml grow per gallon, and I cut it to 3ml & 5ml to introduce. I'll know more when I get over there in a few minutes.


----------



## bbens69 (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome forum! Miss my aeroponic setup. Great advice here for anyone growing to follow. Very detailed and similar to my system a few years back. Hope to have aeroponic setup again in a few months. Thanks for refresher :~}


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 25, 2015)

After watching the plants continue to yellow then Brown. With all growth stopping, and roots darkening. Pretty sure I had some bacteria in the water, so did a thorough flushing with bleach. Then I added Hydroguard, and PH'd the water. Transfered plants in it to run for 24 hrs with no Nutrients, hoping they start looking better so I can add some tomorrow.
-Shifty
(admittedly this all started with my mistake)


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 26, 2015)

Checked my little ones today. Good news, white roots shooting out and appears growth has started again. Think the Hydroguard is doing its job. Added 66% or 2/3 Nutrients that are suggested, and going to give another 24hr to see how they go. I'm going to jump for joy if they all recover.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 28, 2015)

So I have a question on ac.

Today I walked into my grow house and it was over 95 degrees!!!!! 
Fuuuuuuuuuck that
So I went to byielding supply and bought the only ac unit available. 5000btu window arctic king.

Unfortunately my room is about 300-350 ft square with a huge ceiling.

Will 5000btu be enough to at least cool it down below 85? I'm using leds right now so there shouldn't be much light added heat.

It has been in the 100s all week tho.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 28, 2015)

Well finally finished up my modified window a.c. unit, that is now cooling my tents. Plus my girls have fully recovered other than a couple fan leaves on 3 of the plants. Will update with pictures later.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 28, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Well finally finished up my modified window a.c. unit, that is now cooling my tents. Plus my girls have fully recovered other than a couple fan leaves on 3 of the plants. Will update with pictures later.
> -Shifty


Lol genius does your A/c set up work?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 28, 2015)

So far so good. Recylces air in tent, and vents hot air out window.
Edit: forgot to mention that it is controlled by a Titan Controls Zephyr 1


----------



## MouseE (Jun 28, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Well finally finished up my modified window a.c. unit, that is now cooling my tents. Plus my girls have fully recovered other than a couple fan leaves on 3 of the plants. Will update with pictures later.
> -Shifty


You sir, are a genius.
Now I just need to learn handyman skills


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 28, 2015)

MouseE said:


> You sir, are a genius.
> Now I just need to learn handyman skills


 I Can't take credit for the idea. It originated from another article, believe it was on the 420 site. It takes a moderate handyman skill, but is not overly complicated.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 28, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I Can't take credit for the idea. It originated from another article, believe it was on the 420 site. It takes a moderate handyman skill, but is not overly complicated.
> -Shifty


Do you have a link? The one concept I'm having trouble understanding in that pic is the silver tubing in it. Where does it go and what is it for? Isn't the black hose already moving the cold air into the tent?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 29, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Do you have a link? The one concept I'm having trouble understanding in that pic is the silver tubing in it. Where does it go and what is it for? Isn't the black hose already moving the cold air into the tent?


After a lot of searching trying to find the page again. Here is a link, hope I'm not violating site rules by posting.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=194599

It's a wonderful step by step, my one piece of advice. Make sure if you use a controller to turn it on and off that your a.c. unit powers back on after power loss. Also, pieces parts start adding up a bit so price it out and compare to a portable.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 29, 2015)

MouseE said:


> So I have a question on ac.
> 
> Today I walked into my grow house and it was over 95 degrees!!!!!
> Fuuuuuuuuuck that
> ...


Insulation is just as important as BTU. Think of the difference between an ice chest and a bucket. Fill them with ice on a hot day and watch the difference. The bucket will be gone in minutes while a good ice chest can keep ice for a couple of days. Same thing with your room. Insulation is worth every penny.

It's been 100 here too and it's not even July! I know I've warned everyone about heat and root rot but I just want to emphasize the importance of keeping your room below 78 if you're not using a water chiller. 85 degrees won't cut it. If you do have a chiller I'd still keep the room around 80 so your plants don't run (stretch).

I not only understand everyone's problem, I live it. I can keep my flower room below 80 but when it goes over 100 degrees outside, my veg room get's close to 90 degrees . After all these years I've learned that if I can't keep my rooms below 78 I'm fucked. How do I un-fuck myself? I switch to soil for 2 months of the year. Yes it sucks but at least I don't have to worry about the heat as much. I still have a rack in flower but the next batch from soil will fill the entire room in a month.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2015)

Great thread here!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Great thread here!


You get a 'like' simply for your username. 
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jun 29, 2015)

BALLLLLLINNNNN!!!!!!!#!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 29, 2015)

Picture of the little ones today. Looking a hell of a lot better than they did, and growth is playing catchup. 
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Picture of the little ones today. Looking a hell of a lot better than they did, and growth is playing catchup.
> -Shifty


 Is anything holding that black plastic down on the top of the cloner? I painted mine white..bad idea..it's already flaking..and i made a point of prepping it well and used the "special" plastic paint..FML! I ended up cutting individual 4" squares of B&W plastic for each plant. I want to cut a piece of 2" foam insulation to set into the lid i think it would work well. I'm also going to build a foam box around the res.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jun 30, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is anything holding that black plastic down on the top of the cloner? I painted mine white..bad idea..it's already flaking..and i made a point of prepping it well and used the "special" plastic paint..FML! I ended up cutting individual 4" squares of B&W plastic for each plant. I want to cut a piece of 2" foam insulation to set into the lid i think it would work well. I'm also going to build a foam box around the res.


I used spray adhesive to bond them. Works quite well.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jul 2, 2015)

OMFGGGGGG. The power cord got unplugged somehow and this happened in a day right after I fimmed them!! What should I do? I just put the sprayers on 24/7 do you think they will recover? Or is it time to start geminating my reserve seeds?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 2, 2015)

MouseE said:


> OMFGGGGGG. The power cord got unplugged somehow and this happened in a day right after I fimmed them!! What should I do? I just put the sprayers on 24/7 do you think they will recover? Or is it time to start geminating my reserve seeds?


Wow so sorry to see & hear that, Those babies are looking sad. I have no real solid info to Give you other than, my little ones were looking like they were on deaths door. But now they are happy and loving life. I don't know if I'd run the sprayers 24/7 as they'll need to breathe also. I think I would run as normal, and do something to make sure the cord does not accidently fall out again. Gorilla Tape that Fucker into the outlet.
-Shifty


----------



## ummm Steve (Jul 2, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I don't know if I'd run the prayers 24/7 as they'll need to breathe also.


Prayers 24/7 = may be a good idea
Sprayers 24/7 = not so much
Keep the sprayers at the same timing.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 2, 2015)

ummm Steve said:


> Prayers 24/7 = may be a good idea
> Sprayers 24/7 = not so much
> Keep the sprayers at the same timing.


 I ninja edited. Autocorrect got me, and I almost left it cause it worked.


----------



## ummm Steve (Jul 2, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I ninja edited. Autocorrect got me, and I almost left it cause it worked.


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2015)

MouseE said:


> OMFGGGGGG. The power cord got unplugged somehow and this happened in a day right after I fimmed them!! What should I do? I just put the sprayers on 24/7 do you think they will recover? Or is it time to start geminating my reserve seeds?


Looks toast. Sorry dude.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 3, 2015)

Let them run and see how they do in 24 hours. That happened in to me 2 days ago as I left the cord unplugged for almost 12 hours.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 3, 2015)

Checked on the girls this morning to find my 2
- Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Auto
Site says seed to harvest is 45-55 days
Which are about 3 weeks into their life, they appear to be flowering. They seem way too small to start this, but I did have that almost week where growth stopped. Advice needed, should I give them more time in veg tent, nutes, and light? Or switch them over?
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Checked on the girls this morning to find my 2
> - Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Auto
> Site says seed to harvest is 45-55 days
> Which are about 3 weeks into their life, they appear to be flowering. They seem way too small to start this, but I did have that almost week where growth stopped.


I want to say my autos( 2 different strains) were close to that size around that age, i honestly don't remember, but they will blow up during flower, that week may have effected them a little. I know mine started flowering around week 4, mine went between 10 and 11 weeks total. I had read to stay on veg nutes up until you see the flowering stretch slow down, then switch. Supposedly it can push the veg period a little and help with bulk. I tried it, but seeing i have nothing to compare it too IDK how well it worked but i just cut down a 5 oz'er last week and another the other day that's going to be closer to 7oz's. I was in DWC also..I'm thinking the aero will do even better.



letdown shifty said:


> Advice needed, should I give them more time in veg tent, nutes, and light? Or switch them over?
> -Shifty


They look like they could use a little more N. They are auto's right? there's no switching them over..leave em at 18/6 or 20/4 until they are done.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah they are autos. And can't really, add more nutes to the veg reservoir. As it will effect the other non-auto strains. I could move those autos to the other tent where I can add some more nutrients, but keep the lighting a mix of Agromax Pure PAR bulbs and Pure Bloom. Then switch out lights to straight bloom in a week or two.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jul 3, 2015)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, THEY RECOVERED!!!!!!! (all but 1/2 anyways) what same badass mutha fuckin bitches. Thanks for the help guys. Since the disaster (good thing my check up routine was adequate enough to save them) I've been giving them alot of extra love by doing thibgs like rapping, playing the piano, and singing to them. They look like they will strive from this day forth. Also does this look like it was fimmed right? they are almost 3-4weeks old, think its about time I throw in my 6 lamp T5 unit for the veg?

i'd post pictures but the uploads not working for some reason.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 3, 2015)

MouseE said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, THEY RECOVERED!!!!!!! (all but 1/2 anyways) what same badass mutha fuckin bitches. Thanks for the help guys. Since the disaster (good thing my check up routine was adequate enough to save them) I've been giving them alot of extra love by doing thibgs like rapping, playing the piano, and singing to them. They look like they will strive from this day forth. Also does this look like it was fimmed right? they are almost 3-4weeks old, think its about time I throw in my 6 lamp T5 unit for the veg?
> 
> i'd post pictures but the uploads not working for some reason.


Congrats on the recovery, bud. Glad to hear your girls are getting better.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 3, 2015)

Finished adjusting my flower tent. Put 2 Bloom, 2 Grow, 1 UV-A, 1 10K bulb in each fixture. Just needed to pickup a couple more adjustable straps, so that I can angle the lights above & side over rails using some eye bolts. When the time comes those 4 veg bulbs get switched to Blooms.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jul 3, 2015)

What do I do with the roots when I put them in the flower unit? They're already so long they almost hit the floor of the rubbermaid, do just roll them in a ball and stick them in the fence post?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 3, 2015)

MouseE said:


> What do I do with the roots when I put them in the flower unit? They're already so long they almost hit the floor of the rubbermaid, do just roll them in a ball and stick them in the fence post?


Do your Roots hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie 'em in a knot?
Can you tie 'em in a bow?
Can you throw 'em o'er your shoulder
Like a continental soldier
Do your Roots hang low?

Sorry, first thing that came to mind. I was wondering that also. I'm guessing they just get put into fence post, and the fall on the post will make sure they don't sit in water for extended periods.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jul 4, 2015)

finally pics working, you can see the 2 that dont look like they will make it. We will soon find out how they take the FIM.

Considering the Big Buddha Blue Cheese I was gonna clone got ate by a wild animal outside (wtfffff) I just started germinating DNA's GYO Florida gold, 710 cheese, and 710 Andromia (or something like that) for cloning round 2.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2015)

MouseE said:


> What do I do with the roots when I put them in the flower unit? They're already so long they almost hit the floor of the rubbermaid, do just roll them in a ball and stick them in the fence post?


 i just fed them into the posts..mine were a good 12"+ long. After a few cycles of the sprayers they start to spread out over the length of the rail.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 4, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Checked on the girls this morning to find my 2
> - Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Auto
> Site says seed to harvest is 45-55 days
> Which are about 3 weeks into their life, they appear to be flowering. They seem way too small to start this, but I did have that almost week where growth stopped. Advice needed, should I give them more time in veg tent, nutes, and light? Or switch them over?
> -Shifty


It doesn't matter if you switch an auto over to 12/12 or not. They will start to flower no matter what your lights are set to. I wouldn't expect much more than a few grams from the plant.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 4, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> It doesn't matter if you switch an auto over to 12/12 or not. They will start to flower no matter what your lights are set to.


Was more asking about nutrients. Think I'm going to switch them shortly. Thanks
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 4, 2015)

Also, Happy 4th to all. Hope everyone has some fun and burns more than just their fingers from fireworks. 
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 4, 2015)

*Happy 4th of July!*
So we finished trimming out the last rack and I just have to say I was amazed! Not at the whole rack but at this one freak of nature pheno we ended up with. It is from that same Blue Cheese X Kandy Kush cross we've been experimenting with. Most of the plants produced around 100 grams each. This one pheno produced over 230 grams! That's a 1/2 lb plant of the stickiest, stinkiest, frostiest bud I've ever grown in my life! Needless to say I'm stoked. I have 34 slots in my cloner. 5 went to the new "A" (unamed) pheno. 5 spaces went to the Blue Cheese #1 and the other 24 went to "A". So far we are calling it Sugar Pops because it has a sweet, skunky smell with just a hint of corn. I know that sounds strange but it's true! It smokes super smooth and tastes amazing. The smell is just completely off the charts! Happy 4th of July everyone!!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 4, 2015)

So today my Critical Kush has dark markings around the older fan leaves, not all of them. Wondering what may be going on.
-Shifty
Edit: just in case was light burn, I moved the fixture up 8-10" so now it's at about 2' above plants.


----------



## jblwired (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn Bud! The looks of that Sugar Pop bud of yours just made me hungry as hell(and made me want some Pops cereal too)! Hahaha.

Anyway, It's been quite a while since I've chimed in here on RIU, but I just found something that seems so dang helpful, that I just HAD to get on here to post it somewhere quick since it got me so excited. It may be known about already, but here it is anyway.

It's a link to a calculator for lowering the pH (or total alkalinity) of straight tap water, based ON the alkalinity level of the water, instead of going on just pH readings alone. It allows you to enter in the level of Calcium Carbonate in your water from your local water quality reports, the type and strength of acid you use, and your desired, final target pH. It will THEN tell you the amount of acid you will need to overcome the hardness of the water and stabilize the pH, and will ALSO tell you the ppm of the element from a particular acid that it will add. I'll shut up now. Here it is. 

http://extension.unh.edu/Agric/AGGHFL/alk_calc.cfm

It gives me nearly the perfect amount of sulfuric acid to add to my plain tap water here to stabilize it at 5.8 without nutes. My tap starts at ~75ppm total hardness, @ 7.1 pH, and this calculator suggests ~0.5ml per Gal, which is about what I use already too! This amount will always lower my pH to 4.* to start, but once the acid reacts with the calcium, magnesium, and other grains that cause the hardness in the tap water, it comes right back up, then stabilizes and holds near 5.8, and is ready to use, without having to keep metering and adjusting it much it all.

Anyway, I'm gonna try not to be a stranger as much on here, and get back to helping all the people I can with electrical questions and what not that I can reliably, like I used to a few years back, but I just hope this is helpful somehow too. Well, time catch up on just a few pages here that I've missed in the last year or two. Later guys.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2015)

Do i need to run a higher nutrient concentration in the rails than normal? I know stinkbuds instructions say he's running around 2000ppm ( what scale?) with Bontanicare. They were in the cloner for 2+weeks, worked up to about 800ppm, roots got long so i threw in an air stone so it was a dwc/aero tub..they were doing great. Now I'm 5 days in the rails( 12/12) now and yellowing out bad, from the bottom up..running around [email protected] with AN connoisseur A&B( mixed at 100%). I increased spray times from 1ON/4OFF to 1ON/2:30OFF and they picked up a little. I'm thinking they are transitioning from having roots suspended in solution to the wet/dry cycles of the rails..but IDK. My res's are running warm,70-75. I'm doing the frozen 2 liter thing and researching my options for cooling with either a chiller, wall A/C, mini split, portable A/C, or just spend the $$$ and get my central A/C fixed and upgraded< ideally, but I'm broke.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 8, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do i need to run a higher nutrient concentration in the rails than normal? I know stinkbuds instructions say he's running around 2000ppm ( what scale?) with Bontanicare. They were in the cloner for 2+weeks, worked up to about 800ppm, roots got long so i threw in an air stone so it was a dwc/aero tub..they were doing great. Now I'm 5 days in the rails( 12/12) now and yellowing out bad, from the bottom up..running around [email protected] with AN connoisseur A&B( mixed at 100%). I increased spray times from 1ON/4OFF to 1ON/2:30OFF and they picked up a little. I'm thinking they are transitioning from having roots suspended in solution to the wet/dry cycles of the rails..but IDK. My res's are running warm,70-75. I'm doing the frozen 2 liter thing and researching my options for cooling with either a chiller, wall A/C, mini split, portable A/C, or just spend the $$$ and get my central A/C fixed and upgraded< ideally, but I'm broke.


Yellowing out, are you using R/o water if so are you using cal mag?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes on RO, no on Ca/Mg. I was thinking that might be it but AN is adamant about not using it, they say it's formulated for RO, they say " it should have plenty"..., the say adding more will mess with the ph perfect balancing chemicals..they say a lot of things..I'm not really impressed with their tech help...I'm just trying to get through this run then I'm going to something else, I should probably just run the botanicare and follow SB's instructions..

95% of growing i can nail, but plant diagnosis stumps me every time.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 9, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yes on RO, no on Ca/Mg. I was thinking that might be it but AN is adamant about not using it, they say it's formulated for RO, they say " it should have plenty"..., the say adding more will mess with the ph perfect balancing chemicals..they say a lot of things..I'm not really impressed with their tech help...I'm just trying to get through this run then I'm going to something else, I should probably just run the botanicare and follow SB's instructions..
> 
> 95% of growing i can nail, but plant diagnosis stumps me every time.


I think some strains are Cal/Mag hogs. I had to increase my Cal/Mag 250ml per change when I was using RO water. Any of the woody stem type strains really suck up the CM!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 9, 2015)

So might seem like a silly question. Should I be running any other nutrients besides Botanicare Kind product line & Hydroguard? 
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I think some strains are Cal/Mag hogs. I had to increase my Cal/Mag 250ml per change when I was using RO water. Any of the woody stem type strains really suck up the CM!


Thanks man..turns out to be root rot.. Some boxes got put in front of my room intake when some stuff was getting moved around in the basement, blocking it off almost completely, I thought i made sure other people in the house were aware of this stuff..My room temps went through the roof 85+..res were almost 78-82...probably for 2-3 days. i wasn't on top of it like i should have been, i was recovering from the weekend( major hangover)..I threw in a few frozen bottles and some air to get it under control..waiting on some hydroguard to show up..

I've whittled my cooling choices down to a res chiller or just A/C my whole basement..I need to do some calcs to see which would be more energy efficient..one big A/c or a dehumidifier and a chiller( and still not have any room cooling)..always something..


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 9, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks man..turns out to be root rot.. Some boxes got put in front of my room intake when some stuff was getting moved around in the basement, blocking it off almost completely, I thought i made sure other people in the house were aware of this stuff..My room temps went through the roof 85+..res were almost 78-82...probably for 2-3 days. i wasn't on top of it like i should have been, i was recovering from the weekend( major hangover)..I threw in a few frozen bottles and some air to get it under control..waiting on some hydroguard to show up..
> 
> I've whittled my cooling choices down to a res chiller or just A/C my whole basement..I need to do some calcs to see which would be more energy efficient..one big A/c or a dehumidifier and a chiller( and still not have any room cooling)..always something..


Hydroguard saved my grow. Whole reason I have 2 gallons sitting on hand. Expensive, but well worth every cent.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 9, 2015)

Realize it's been a while since I've posted pictures of the girls. So here are some that I took today. I've already been told to cut half off some of the lower leaves on the bigger plants. Give any and all advice if you have some, as it's well established this is first grow.
-Shifty


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks man..turns out to be root rot.. Some boxes got put in front of my room intake when some stuff was getting moved around in the basement, blocking it off almost completely, I thought i made sure other people in the house were aware of this stuff..My room temps went through the roof 85+..res were almost 78-82...probably for 2-3 days. i wasn't on top of it like i should have been, i was recovering from the weekend( major hangover)..I threw in a few frozen bottles and some air to get it under control..waiting on some hydroguard to show up..
> 
> I've whittled my cooling choices down to a res chiller or just A/C my whole basement..I need to do some calcs to see which would be more energy efficient..one big A/c or a dehumidifier and a chiller( and still not have any room cooling)..always something..


I built my cooling system around a larger capacity chiller- in my case, a 2 Ton window mount unit. It cooled several RDWC and a couple of rooms. I added another one and now the system keeps up with summertime temperatures and dehueys, too.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 9, 2015)

After doing some research online, I'm failing to find a good reason to cut those fan leafs. Does anyone have a logical reason as to why someone would tell me this?
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 9, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> After doing some research online, I'm failing to find a good reason to cut those fan leafs. Does anyone have a logical reason as to why someone would tell me this?
> -Shifty


What they're talking about is clipping clones. Some people like to clip the big fan leaves on clones because the large surface area transpires too much water and can potentially make the plant wilt. I've done it before back in my rockwool days but the truth is you don't need to do it with my cloner. You'll also see people use domes for the same reason, to keep the cuttings from wilting. As soon as you take them out of the dome they wilt, I shit you not! I just stick the clones in and let the pumps run 24/7.

You're growing from seed though, right? The best advice I can give is to not fuck with your plants. Change the nutes every week, keep the room cool and you're golden.

When you are first learning how to grow you want to constantly fuck with your plants. How do I know? Fuck dude, I'm the worst! When I first started with soil I over-watered, over-fertilized, over-lollie-popped. I was always fucking with my plants! Then I harvested way too early, of the shittiest smoke you could ever imagine. It made dirt weed look like OG Kush! It took me a couple of runs to learn about plant meters and fertilizers. It took me a long time to learn that it's really all about genetics.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Stinkbud. Clipping clones is the only thing I could find where that info made sense. Also, yup I'm growing from seeds at this point in time. On that note Royal Queen seeds by far seem to be the best growers so far the plants seem so fucking healthy & happy. (Blue cheese, and Pineapple Kush)
-Shifty
Edit- being told what I was, shows that even Hydroponic/Dispensary owners spread misinformation. Best thing to do call 1-800-STINKBUD.


----------



## Nine0 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow. I thought Stink Bud wasn't posting in this thread anymore.. nice..

The inspiration for my current set up..

But right now I need help.. I went with technaflora based on a friends advice and 50% off.. everything was going fine until I trimmed them up a bit at day 21. I checked res and ppms were thru the roof..

It appears the girls are only drinking the water.. nutrient lock out?

I am using great white and was told not to adjust ph.. I am also using hydrogaurd.

ph is too high I think.. when levels are within range ph is 6.4 when levels are out of wack ph is 7.4..

so what say you Mr. Stink Bud?

Res temps are 74 , plants show no signs of distress.. no slim in res. drinking about 5 gallons a day. 12 foot 5" rails with 9 plants each and 10 spray heads. Basically just a bigger stink bud.

Any advice would be great.

Thank you.


ETA:

So after reviewing my notes this first appeared on day 20 prior to defoliation.. so who knows how long it has been going on ? I also noticed that my PH has spiked a bit from my local water department.. from 7 to 8.4 .. . . 

Also noticed some gnats in one of my reservoirs .. could be from inside the house.. a lot of beer got drank on the 4th.. 

also noticed some browning of the roots .. minor slime feeling on them.. thinking of ditching the hydroguard and great white in lieu of some bleach.. 

First go at it..and I'm trying to stay on top of things.. plants all look good.. but the numbers in the res's don't make sense.. after my OP I rechecked levels in first res and now they have dropped from the raised 1400 ppm down to 800.. so things might be working themselves out.. I'm just a bit concerned about the PH levels.. but maybe with the great white and hydro guard I don't need to be concerned with it?

I shoulda just went with all bontanicare..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I built my cooling system around a larger capacity chiller- in my case, a 2 Ton window mount unit. It cooled several RDWC and a couple of rooms. I added another one and now the system keeps up with summertime temperatures and dehueys, too.


Are you talking AC or do they make window mount chiller units...first i heard of that. I think our whole house central AC was something like 2 tons.. How much are you cooling? I've put the word out amongst my friends if they now anyone who installs central air..going to get a quote on having the system replaced/upgraded, kill 2 birds.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Are you talking AC or do they make window mount chiller units...first i heard of that. I think our whole house central AC was something like 2 tons.. How much are you cooling? I've put the word out amongst my friends if they now anyone who installs central air..going to get a quote on having the system replaced/upgraded, kill 2 birds.


The chiller was originally manufactured as a Frigidaire window mount AC unit, 2kW. Hydro Innovations (now 'Surna') pulled the evap coil/radiator and replaced it with a larger coil of copper pipe for water, with the Freon line running inside to cool it. Other than adjust the amount of Freon (r134a) in the system, that's all that's different.

Mine cools plenty and in the wintertime I pull the unit inside so it sits on a table in my office. The room serves as the air intake for the whole house, so the chiller heats the air which then passes through my place and keeps me toasty warm, much like a heat pull might. I haven't run my furnace in four winters. In Colorado.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The chiller was originally manufactured as a Frigidaire window mount AC unit, 2kW. Hydro Innovations (now 'Surna') pulled the evap coil/radiator and replaced it with a larger coil of copper pipe for water, with the Freon line running inside to cool it. Other than adjust the amount of Freon (r134a) in the system, that's all that's different.
> 
> Mine cools plenty and in the wintertime I pull the unit inside so it sits on a table in my office. The room serves as the air intake for the whole house, so the chiller heats the air which then passes through my place and keeps me toasty warm, much like a heat pull might. I haven't run my furnace in four winters. In Colorado.


Thanks I'll look into those.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The chiller was originally manufactured as a Frigidaire window mount AC unit, 2kW. Hydro Innovations (now 'Surna') pulled the evap coil/radiator and replaced it with a larger coil of copper pipe for water, with the Freon line running inside to cool it. Other than adjust the amount of Freon (r134a) in the system, that's all that's different.
> 
> Mine cools plenty and in the wintertime I pull the unit inside so it sits on a table in my office. The room serves as the air intake for the whole house, so the chiller heats the air which then passes through my place and keeps me toasty warm, much like a heat pull might. I haven't run my furnace in four winters. In Colorado.


How are Colorado's winters? Michigan's have sucked big balls the past few years. So much that every year I've said, 'this is my last Michigan winter', but here I am. Maybe someday I'll make a move that my body tells me is needed.
-Shifty


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> How are Colorado's winters? Michigan's have sucked big balls the past few years. So much that every year I've said, 'this is my last Michigan winter', but here I am. Maybe someday I'll make a move that my body tells me is needed.
> -Shifty


It gets plenty cold in the mountains but thanks to global warming, it rarely falls below zero on the plains anymore.

Winters here are something of a best kept secret...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks I'll look into those.


If you're thinking of upgrading your whole house, then look into a heat pump. After all, both heating and cooling are useful and necessary in growing!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It gets plenty cold in the mountains but thanks to global warming, it rarely falls below zero on the plains anymore.
> 
> Winters here are something of a best kept secret...


I'm looking for lows in the 50's during winter. A drastic change from highs of -10 that we had last year.
Edit- doing this with a young family is overly complicated. But, inevitably it will happen.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I'm looking for lows in the 50's during winter. A drastic change from highs of -10 that we had last year.


We get four real seasons. You want South Florida!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We get four real seasons. You want South Florida!


Admittedly, I don't care for how populated Florida is. I've been looking at property outside of Savannah area. But Georgia is way behind on Cannabis laws, Medical & legalization.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Admittedly, I don't care for how populated Florida is. I've been looking at property outside of Savannah area. But Georgia is way behind on Cannabis laws, Medical & legalization.


And it still freezes there, and the locals have no clue about how to deal with it. That's how it was in Arkansas and I hear Georgia is similar.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And it still freezes there, and the locals have no clue about how to deal with it. That's how it was in Arkansas and I hear Georgia is similar.


I don't mind freezing as long as daytime temps get back up. Don't like shoveling snow, or taking kids out and about in it. Plus the colder temps wreak havoc on my legs & feet. Plus Michigan really has nothing much going on other than a few cities experiencing growth (E. Lansing, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids)


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I don't mind freezing as long as daytime temps get back up. Don't like shoveling snow, or taking kids out and about in it. Plus the colder temps wreak havoc on my legs & feet. Plus Michigan really has nothing much going on other than a few cities experiencing growth (E. Lansing, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids)


They aren't growing like Colorado is growing.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> They aren't growing like Colorado is growing.


http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2015/06/greater_grand_rapids_metro_are.html
Like I said, nothing much happening in Michigan. But Grand Rapids is doing quite well.
Edit- sorry didn't mean to go the way of Economics. Just looking for change.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2015/06/greater_grand_rapids_metro_are.html
> Like I said, nothing much happening in Michigan. But Grand Rapids is doing quite well.
> Edit- sorry didn't mean to go the way of Economics. Just looking for change.


Colorado is a welcome change. We'd love to have you!


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado is a welcome change. We'd love to have you!


Might take you up on that. See what time has in store for my family and I.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 12, 2015)

Upgraded my co2 rig today. Still ghetto, but at least it's a step in the right direction. Last part to do is run the hose to the top of the tent, and rain the magic down.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Upgraded my co2 rig today. Still ghetto, but at least it's a step in the right direction. Last part to do is run the hose to the top of the tent, and rain the magic down.
> -Shifty


I was thinking of doing something similar. I saw where someone with one of these systems capped all the ends of the stand, drilled..IDK 1/8" holes? in the upper plant supports and then had a DIY CO2 bottle like that plumbed to the framework. It would fill the frame with CO2 then it would come out the holes right at the canopy level..just an idea.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2015/06/greater_grand_rapids_metro_are.html
> Like I said, nothing much happening in Michigan. But Grand Rapids is doing quite well.
> Edit- sorry didn't mean to go the way of Economics. Just looking for change.


What part are you from? I'm a few miles outside of Detroit.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> What part are you from? I'm a few miles outside of Detroit.


I'm on the other side of the state, in Muskegon area. Put location out there seeing as I have nothing to hide. 
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 13, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was thinking of doing something similar. I saw where someone with one of these systems capped all the ends of the stand, drilled..IDK 1/8" holes? in the upper plant supports and then had a DIY CO2 bottle like that plumbed to the framework. It would fill the frame with CO2 then it would come out the holes right at the canopy level..just an idea.


Putting the co2 in the rails would work great if you had the pressure. I'm just afraid with the ghetto style setup it doesn't build up enough constant pressure to push down the whole rail. So instead I'm putting my hose at the back of my fan to blow the co2 right thru the girls.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Upgraded my co2 rig today. Still ghetto, but at least it's a step in the right direction. Last part to do is run the hose to the top of the tent, and rain the magic down.
> -Shifty


Who said it was a step in the right direction? Be careful who you listen to...


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 13, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Who said it was a step in the right direction? Be careful who you listen to...


Meant it more towards, my ultimate goal is controller/tank, But lack the funds.


----------



## kingpyro (Jul 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Putting the co2 in the rails would work great if you had the pressure. I'm just afraid with the ghetto style setup it doesn't build up enough constant pressure to push down the whole rail. So instead I'm putting my hose at the back of my fan to blow the co2 right thru the girls.
> -Shifty


If I recall correctly, co2 is heavier than air. You would want it above your plants not below

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 13, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> If I recall correctly, co2 is heavier than air. You would want it above your plants not below
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


You are absolutely correct in that co2 is indeed heavier than air. My fan is slightly above, but pointed downward towards plants.
-Shifty


----------



## Mr defiance (Jul 13, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


If I could like this I would brother but alas I don't have that privilege yet


----------



## I'mSimplyStoned (Jul 16, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Well finally finished up my modified window a.c. unit, that is now cooling my tents. Plus my girls have fully recovered other than a couple fan leaves on 3 of the plants. Will update with pictures later.
> -Shifty


Wheres the water runoff go?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 16, 2015)

I'mSimplyStoned said:


> Wheres the water runoff go?


Sorry, should have mentioned that. I've got it going into a tote that is not pictured.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2015)

Shut off my sprayers in the rails to do some maintenance yesterday..forgot to turn them back on.  Been about 24hrs and they still look ok..they just had a little droop to them which is what tipped me off. Plugged it in to run continuous for 15 mins to get everything good and wet then back on the timer..see what happens. Good to know they can take a bump in the road..


----------



## letdown shifty (Jul 20, 2015)

Little update. Although my couple auto flower plants are healthy, I'm a bit disappointed with the size. Really liking the Royal Queen seeds, my Pineapple Kush & Blue Cheese. Wondering if I should be switching that pineapple kush over to the rails and start flowering.
-Shifty


----------



## swimmingjoker (Jul 23, 2015)

Been checking out your setup as well as Al B. Fuct's. Love sativa strains which are great for my climate near the equator and I've gotten quite a bit of feedback to run it indoors instead.
Is the setup so that everthing is in 1 room with lights 24/7? Was thinking about multiple rooms to split up but then running an ac in multiple rooms will send red flags everywhere.

Do you think trimming off the lower parts to focus on the top cola gets better yields or the removal reduces the absorption rate?
Is there a reason to allow clones to veg rather than flower immediately?
Will natural air freshners like potpourri, vinegar or candle warmers be able to cover the flowering smell?
I have an apartment to myself but my biggest concerns are whether my neighbours below me sniff it out or my electric bill gets me flagged.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 26, 2015)

Can I use general hydroponic nutrients in a aero system simular to the one originally built on this thread, if so can I run the lucas formula? also how do the ppms differ from dwc. Should they be more concintrated or less, or same ? ? ? Thanks


----------



## iriesmiley (Jul 28, 2015)

swimmingjoker said:


> Will natural air freshners like potpourri, vinegar or candle warmers be able to cover the flowering smell?
> I have an apartment to myself but my biggest concerns are whether my neighbours below me sniff it out or my electric bill gets me flagged.


Use a carbon filter inside a negatively pressurized room(I suggest using a grow tent) and only allow 'clean' air to be vented outside. Also, you may want to include a negative ion generator.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 29, 2015)

swimmingjoker said:


> Been checking out your setup as well as Al B. Fuct's. Love sativa strains which are great for my climate near the equator and I've gotten quite a bit of feedback to run it indoors instead.
> Is the setup so that everthing is in 1 room with lights 24/7? Was thinking about multiple rooms to split up but then running an ac in multiple rooms will send red flags everywhere.
> 
> Do you think trimming off the lower parts to focus on the top cola gets better yields or the removal reduces the absorption rate?
> ...


Best thing to do is listen to iriesmiley and get a carbon filter. Even the iPower ones on Amazon are good enough for a smaller grow you can get pretty cheap fans there too be safe don't skimp on smell protection man.


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 4, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> If you have little white dots or little roots starting then you are good. Some strains take a long time to pop roots but yours seems a little excessive. I don't put anything in the water. The water up here runs under 200 PPM and that is mostly calcium. Down in California my water was 900 PPM! Who knows what the fuck was in it. Straight tap water almost killed all my plants! I had to use an RO machine just to get clean water. Something to think about.
> 
> Watch out for root rot. If your roots look grey and transparent instead of opaque and white then you have root rot. If that's the case you want to ditch everything and start over. Make sure you bleach everything really well before you bring in a clean batch. Once you get the process wired you will have clones coming out your ass.


Hi Stink, I've tried everything just as you said but I am having no success. I use tab water with distilled water, run my pump 24/7 with airstone. My clones are taking a month to root and having less than 50% success rate. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have them under 2 tubes of t5 about 2ft away. Please help.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 4, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> Hi Stink, I've tried everything just as you said but I am having no success. I use tab water with distilled water, run my pump 24/7 with airstone. My clones are taking a month to root and having less than 50% success rate. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have them under 2 tubes of t5 about 2ft away. Please help.


Pumps should run 1 min on 4 min off, or close. what's the solution ec and temps?


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 4, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Pumps should run 1 min on 4 min off, or close. what's the solution ec and temps?


I run tap water, ph 5.8, about 400 ppm, temp 75..


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 5, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> I run tap water, ph 5.8, about 400 ppm, temp 75..


Is that your air temps or water temps. When rooting you don't have to ph your water. Your water may getting warm when you run your cloner at 24/7. I have good success running them at 4 mins off 1 minute on and I put frozen water bottles for safety because I don't have a chiller. If they are kush genetics they will take a little longer to root. Also are you cutting your cuts at a 45 degree with a clean blade?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 5, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> I run tap water, ph 5.8, about 400 ppm, temp 75..


Try shooting for 5.4 ph for rooting, once I dropped my ph to that range things seemed to speed up. I've read the slightly more acidic solution is beneficial to cloning for a couple different reasons. 2 of the ones that stuck with me are that bacteria don't like that lower range as much and the more acidic solution promotes tissue scarring which is where roots shoot from..I haven't done much research into either but i can see it being possible. Once i had 75% roots i started shooting for 5.8 again.

Res should be 68-72, ideally, mine go up to 75-77 sometimes if i don't ice them. I've been running hydroguard the last couple weeks which seems to help keeping the bad shit i was initially dealing with when the res's got warm at bay.


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 10, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Is that your air temps or water temps. When rooting you don't have to ph your water. Your water may getting warm when you run your cloner at 24/7. I have good success running them at 4 mins off 1 minute on and I put frozen water bottles for safety because I don't have a chiller. If they are kush genetics they will take a little longer to root. Also are you cutting your cuts at a 45 degree with a clean blade?


I did try 1 min on and 4 off timer too. My water temp goes up to 76. Yes, I am cutting with a clean blade and at 45 degree. I was trying to clone the pure og genetics. I'm so confused. I tried and followed everything.


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 10, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Try shooting for 5.4 ph for rooting, once I dropped my ph to that range things seemed to speed up. I've read the slightly more acidic solution is beneficial to cloning for a couple different reasons. 2 of the ones that stuck with me are that bacteria don't like that lower range as much and the more acidic solution promotes tissue scarring which is where roots shoot from..I haven't done much research into either but i can see it being possible. Once i had 75% roots i started shooting for 5.8 again.
> 
> Res should be 68-72, ideally, mine go up to 75-77 sometimes if i don't ice them. I've been running hydroguard the last couple weeks which seems to help keeping the bad shit i was initially dealing with when the res's got warm at bay.


Ok, I will try 5.4 ph. I have it ph at 5.8. My temp is pretty high so I'll try to put ice bottles in.


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Is it normal for the cutting to start yellowing after 2 weeks? Most of the leaves fall off.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)

Just keep trying some OG's can be a bitch to clone I've had OG's take 21 days + in dirt to root. My suggestion would be to take more cuttings, if the leaves have fallen off that's not good. Take twice as many cuttings as you need, persoanlly I take 4x. and choose the best looking clones when rooted the rest get tossed.

I'd start fresh and find some sort of humidity dome to trap it in, whether that be a ziplock or plastic tub. If the leaves are falling off it would seem like the cuttings are too dry above the cloner, that's my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is how ya do it, nothing homemade and it's right on point. 1lb? A plant try 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2015)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> This is how ya do it, nothing homemade and it's right on point. 1lb? A plant try 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


]
You don't have much reading comprehension do you?...it's an aeroponics thread..about a specific type of system.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 11, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ]
> You don't have much reading comprehension do you?...it's an aeroponics thread..about a specific type of system.


I really apologize for my ignorance. And no I'm not that good of a reader. Just good at growing


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 11, 2015)

They took off the coco forum which happens to be a form of hydro. Kinda glad nobody needs to know about it. Hush hush. Coco what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Just keep trying some OG's can be a bitch to clone I've had OG's take 21 days + in dirt to root. My suggestion would be to take more cuttings, if the leaves have fallen off that's not good. Take twice as many cuttings as you need, persoanlly I take 4x. and choose the best looking clones when rooted the rest get tossed.
> 
> I'd start fresh and find some sort of humidity dome to trap it in, whether that be a ziplock or plastic tub. If the leaves are falling off it would seem like the cuttings are too dry above the cloner, that's my 2 cents anyways.


I have used both a timer and 24/7 on my cloner and they both work well. If it's hot you need to use a timer to keep the water temps down. If it's cold run the pump 24/7 to keep the water warm. You want your water a little on the warm side. As Mr. Head mentioned, OG strains are little bitches! Any of the woody stem varieties can take a long time and some just refuse to pop. All the Kosher Kush, Holy Grail Kush, OG Kush, have taken at least 3 weeks to pop. Don't be surprised to see root or stem rot before you get roots if you're not careful. That's why it's important to keep your cloner sterile.

On the other hand my Purple Wreck popped in 4 days! I had a strain called Acorn that always popped in less than a week. One of the things I look for in a strain is how well it clones. I've been sifting through strains for what seems like a lifetime and I've came up with a couple of freaks-of-nature strains. I'm going to back-cross a few of my favorites and also mix them with some Tangie, Holy Grail Kush, Kosher Kush, Blue Cheese and Green Love Potion. That's right fellas...my next batch will be a tent full of seeds. Stay tuned...


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 11, 2015)

@StinkBud looking forward to hearing how your seeds come along. Let me know when you open up your seed shop, so that I can buy from you instead of Attitude Seedbank. The over sea shipping time is a killer.
-Shifty


----------



## smokin away (Aug 11, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" netpots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and your done.
> 
> My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.
> 
> ...



Just the letters PVC raises many questions. I know most plumbing pipes are made from this. It also raises the question of whether products marked "food safe" are even true. Many products have been produced in the past found to be harmful such as DDT and Asbestos which caused much harm before anything was done. Just look at this you tube video and make your own decisions. Could this be why clay pots have been used for centuries to grow?


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 12, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have used both a timer and 24/7 on my cloner and they both work well. If it's hot you need to use a timer to keep the water temps down. If it's cold run the pump 24/7 to keep the water warm. You want your water a little on the warm side. As Mr. Head mentioned, OG strains are little bitches! Any of the woody stem varieties can take a long time and some just refuse to pop. All the Kosher Kush, Holy Grail Kush, OG Kush, have taken at least 3 weeks to pop. Don't be surprised to see root or stem rot before you get roots if you're not careful. That's why it's important to keep your cloner sterile.
> 
> On the other hand my Purple Wreck popped in 4 days! I had a strain called Acorn that always popped in less than a week. One of the things I look for in a strain is how well it clones. I've been sifting through strains for what seems like a lifetime and I've came up with a couple of freaks-of-nature strains. I'm going to back-cross a few of my favorites and also mix them with some Tangie, Holy Grail Kush, Kosher Kush, Blue Cheese and Green Love Potion. That's right fellas...my next batch will be a tent full of seeds. Stay tuned...


Thanks Stink. I was thinking I did something wrong since it's been taking forever and I get only 50% success rate. I guess it's the strain then.


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Stink, do you know why after about two weeks they start turning yellow and leaves die off? Are my lights too strong? I have two t5 bulbs about 18" away. Should I raise it more?


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Just keep trying some OG's can be a bitch to clone I've had OG's take 21 days + in dirt to root. My suggestion would be to take more cuttings, if the leaves have fallen off that's not good. Take twice as many cuttings as you need, persoanlly I take 4x. and choose the best looking clones when rooted the rest get tossed.
> 
> I'd start fresh and find some sort of humidity dome to trap it in, whether that be a ziplock or plastic tub. If the leaves are falling off it would seem like the cuttings are too dry above the cloner, that's my 2 cents anyways.


Thx Mr. Head. I am taking 3x what I need. 

My clones turn yellow and start to fall off after the 2nd week. I'm not sure if it's my lights being too close.


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 12, 2015)

Haven't posted any pics in a while. Here is a picture of each auto flower. Only 2 that I have flowering right now, pineapple kush is slowly pushing along in that tent. The Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose autos are on the small side but with a seed to harvest of 45-55 days how big can you really expect. Staying away from Auto flowers in the future just because I'd like to have more say over development.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 12, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> Stink, do you know why after about two weeks they start turning yellow and leaves die off? Are my lights too strong? I have two t5 bulbs about 18" away. Should I raise it more?


Yea, it's because there are no nutrients. The yellowing is caused by lack of Nitrogen. It won't hurt anything and is to be expected after a couple of weeks. As soon as they pop roots start feeding them and the yellow leaves will turn green. If they fall off no big deal.


----------



## Jermb420 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks Stink for sharing your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## ptr123 (Aug 13, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Yea, it's because there are no nutrients. The yellowing is caused by lack of Nitrogen. It won't hurt anything and is to be expected after a couple of weeks. As soon as they pop roots start feeding them and the yellow leaves will turn green. If they fall off no big deal.


Thanks Stink. I use two t5 bulbs. How far should they be from the top of the clones?


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 14, 2015)

@Jermb420 very clean & nice looking setup. Thing I like and want most of all in those pictures is that chair. It looks frickin comfortable.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 16, 2015)

Jermb420 said:


> Thanks Stink for sharing your wealth of knowledge! View attachment 3478196 View attachment 3478197 View attachment 3478200


Fucking nice Bro!!! I love the design. Everything looks clean and simple, just the way I like it. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Jermb420 (Aug 17, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Fucking nice Bro!!! I love the design. Everything looks clean and simple, just the way I like it. Keep the photos coming!


Hey man check out my journal..... its my first aero/nft !https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/jermb420.909337/


----------



## Jermb420 (Aug 17, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Jermb420 very clean & nice looking setup. Thing I like and want most of all in those pictures is that chair. It looks frickin comfortable.
> -Shifty


 The chair is a cheap piece of shit! Ive broken 2 of the same chair.


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 17, 2015)

Jermb420 said:


> The chair is a cheap piece of shit! Ive broken 2 of the same chair.


Way to ruin my fantasy.  well, just shows looks can be deceiving. Truth of the story is that your setup is clean and well thought out. 
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 17, 2015)

Jermb420 said:


> Hey man check out my journal..... its my first aero/nft !https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/jermb420.909337/


I clicked on the link and it told me, "rollitup error , I don't have permission to view jermb420 journal."


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 17, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I clicked on the link and it told me, "rollitup error , I don't have permission to view jermb420 journal."


Same. I just figured I wasn't invited to view.


----------



## Jermb420 (Aug 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Same. I just figured I wasn't invited to view.


How do I allow you to view my journal


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 18, 2015)

Jermb420 said:


> How do I allow you to view my journal


Not sure. Still a newbie to growing and this site.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 19, 2015)

Finally starting my perpetual cycle. I hate veg times and I hate trimming all at once. Every 3 weeks super lemon haze. I found a good pheno out of 10 that's frosty and has a flowering time of 55-60 days.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hempfest 2015*
Had a great time at Hempfest Seattle this year. This one photo pretty much sums up the whole experience.


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 24, 2015)

Came across an ad in Hightimes for MagicalButter, has anyone seen one of these devices in action? Really intrigued with everything I've read on it. The real gold though is all the recipes that are on that site.


----------



## Veek da Freak (Aug 25, 2015)

I've got one. It does what it says, but for the money..... I'd just buy a double boiler.


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 25, 2015)

Veek da Freak said:


> I've got one. It does what it says, but for the money..... I'd just buy a double boiler.


Thanks for the honest input. 
-Shifty


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Aug 26, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...





LolipopCrop said:


> Cool grow bud!
> i used to get an L every 2 weeks in a 4x8 using 1kwatt and 4 botinicare ebb & flows, in the og days. i love perpetual harvests! gl with this one!
> BTW, 1/3 L a week to keep a medical condition under wraps sounds high?
> Unless u are running a doctors office of course?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2015)

Weedfreak78 did you ever build your stinkbud style 24 site flower unit?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 29, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Weedfreak78 did you ever build your stinkbud style 24 site flower unit?


yup, finishing up the first run in a week or so.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 29, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> yup, finishing up the first run in a week or so.


Oh nice details please


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 29, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Oh nice details please


2 48" rails per tote, 6 spots per rail, i have 2 systems. I made a couple changes, I glued a piece of pvc pipe on the bottom of the fence post, then drilled thru the center with a 2" hole saw for a drain and attached 2.5" drain hose to that into the res. The pump feeds up pvc pipe to about 3" out of the tote, then I attached a piece of hose from there to the spray bars so i could lift the rails and pull the res out easily. The end caps are siliconed on both ends and i drilled holes for the spray bars to pass through, with water tight grommets. I also added hold down clips at the netpots to secure them, I used the little plastic clips that hold in screens. I wasn't expecting anything out of it really. It was a first run, in my first room with my first hydro system. I've only done outside organic soil in the past, so there was a BIG learning curve. I had early heat issues, which led to root issues, I tried bleaching the system to kill the root pathogen, but that hurt the plants because of the weak root system. I had water issues, we had awesome water in town, but multiple water mains broke in the spring, around the time i started, and our water quality went to shit. A pipe came loose dumping my res and went unattended for 24+ hours, a pump died around week 6 and i shut the pumps off for 24 hrs a couple times. I nute burned the crap out of them around week 4 of flower.

But it's all good ..i learned enough useful information to make the next go even better. I improved the airflow in my room to get the heat out, ducted my light separately. I started using Hydroguard as well in everything i have, my res's have hit upper 70's a couple times and not a sign of root problems. I need to insulate my rails, they warm up under the light and heat the water slowly over the course of the day. Once i do that I'm confident i can keep my res's under 72F even during the heat of summer. I had to get an RO filter. I need to connect pvc better, even though it can stay together just by pushing it together..it's not a sure thing..and it leaks. I now know the plants will survive at least 30 hrs in my environment, in the middle of summer, without the pumps, with only a little droop. I attribute it to my mostly sealed system maintaining internal moisture. I've also learned enough about nutes that i don't have to listen to advice from others anymore. I just needed the hands on learning, along with everything I've read to fully understand it.

I'm guessing I'm gonna see just under a LB out of this run. Hoping with improvements and newfound knowledge to at least double that next time.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice I'm about to construct stinkbud style system to fit my magnum xxxl 8" hood using a 600 watter. It will be 3 rails. Each rail will have 4 sites to. The system will be design to be no bigger than the space of my hood to cover so it will be 3' by 3' area. Vegged 2-3 weeks topped and lolly pop and see what happens next. 

Weed freak I run my lights at night which helps my tent temps stay around 72-75 degrees. I'll run 3x600's. I cAnt afford to run 2x1000s because of the temps. Here a hand drawing of what my flower system will look like. And don't laugh....lol.....I'll show pics when I complete it.

Weed freak do you run 600 or 1000 for flower?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have both my systems under a single 600. I have an 8x4 flower area, but only using 4x4 until i get $$ for another 600, then each system will have it's own light. I didn't use the VEG system, my cuttings just stayed in the cloner, once i saw roots i gave them a weak veg nute in there for a week or so. I put 10"-12" rooted clones in to flower, They ended up around 20-24", so doubled in height. I'm trying to keep plant height under 36" so i can get full penetration with the 600. I strip the lower 1/3 of plants when they go into flower, and then again right around the end of the stretch

I'm building the veg tub so i can veg them for a couple weeks, I'd like to put 15"-18" plants into flower, that should end up right around 30-36" tall. I have much faith in this system, even with all my F-up's and lack of experience..the buds i do have are rock solid and falling all over themselves, I need to improve how the plants are supported. I can't wait to see what happens when it goes thru a run without issue!!


----------



## Keighan (Aug 30, 2015)

Just thought Id say I built a homemade aero/hydro system from this, youre awesome.


----------



## letdown shifty (Aug 30, 2015)

Thought I'd update with a photo of my flower tent. 2 plants remain in there, 1 of which is one of my last autoflower and the other is my Pineapple Kush. It's in 3rd week of flower and quite happy that it has made it thru all the learning and changing of my system. I'm pretty confident I've got things dialed in and learning my way. Have 7 plants in my veg tent doing really well. Update with those pictures later.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2015)

Keighan said:


> Just thought Id say I built a homemade aero/hydro system from this, youre awesome.


Better and just has good as store bought.....looking good. Are they from seed?


----------



## Keighan (Aug 30, 2015)

Yah pineapple express seeds, and two blue kush im going to keep ome blue kush in veg for mother, I have the mother outside flowering, it has taken nutes way better than the other plats I have in same condition the buds are litterally composed of all beautiful white hairs and its been bug resisteng, cant complain much eres a pic!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2015)

Keighan said:


> Yah pineapple express seeds, and two blue kush im going to keep ome blue kush in veg for mother, I have the mother outside flowering, it has taken nutes way better than the other plats I have in same condition the buds are litterally composed of all beautiful white hairs and its been bug resisteng, cant complain much eres a pic!


Is the blue kush from dinafem?


----------



## Keighan (Aug 30, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Better and just has good as store bought.....looking good. Are they from seed?


That was about two weeks ago. With the aero system I have a single pvc tube attatched to a pump with 360degree sprinklers along with drip hoses attatched to the pvc and run threw the top of the tote and clipped onto net pot with rapid rooter and lava rocks.


----------



## Keighan (Aug 30, 2015)

Honestly not sure, I brought it back from that was the blue kush, got it from a buddy so I couldnt say it only had rain water and no nutes in a solo cupbfrom april untill end of july then I got itn


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 31, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> After a few weeks the plants start to develop a nice root system. I don't feed them any nutrients yet.


Is that rot on the roots the brown mush?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

dungeontrees said:


> Is that rot on the roots the brown mush?


pretty sure it's his nutrient regiment that turns the roots that colour if I am not mistaken.


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> pretty sure it's his nutrient regiment that turns the roots that colour if I am not mistaken.


Yea i should hav read a bit more to wat that was but thanks none tha less


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 31, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> The height of a plant is the factor of many things.
> 
> 1) *Time* - let any plant veg long enough and it will get big.
> 
> ...


NICE! an saweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 31, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies?
> 
> You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.
> 
> ...


Over there in CA what does your tap come out in terms of PPM an PH?


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 31, 2015)

dungeontrees said:


> Over there in CA what does your tap come out in terms of PPM an PH?


In Oregon and Washington tap water come out under 200 PPM. In CA it was 900 PPM. PH around here is about 7.0


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a couple of freaks of nature going right now. One of the phenos is fox tailing like crazy! At first I thought it was heat but the Blueberry Muffin is looking pretty normal so it must be genetics.

Another pheno has these little tiny ball shaped calyxes. The first time I grew it I thought it was seeds! I'd open up the little cluster and it was empty, just layers of bud, like an onion. It's completely covered in crystals so we call it Sugar Pops. 

Everything is finishing up really nice. Most of the plants have started turning yellow. I am slightly torn about when to pull the plants. They looked done so I gave them another week just to be sure. Then they pushed out another whole set of flowers! Each fox tail has new white hairs and still growing. Check out the photos.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 5, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


Retired RN headed back to Alaska to grow strains useful in treating seizures in pediatric patients. Finding no backers but WTF, right? Working on the legislative efforts to establish the regulations as we speak. I admire your mission.


----------



## joey green (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello to all the Stinkbuddies!
I am soo glad I found yall, I am a member of the old site but hadn't visited in a few years, I was terrified to find out no one was there because Ive recently put myself in position to give the stinkbud system a try. Using what I learned and the files I saved from the old site, I designed my own setup and put it all together, then went searching for some desperately needed advice from the pros only to find a forum full of knowledge with no teachers, but thankfully a google search of stinkbud 2015 got me here, and just by reading the last year of posts ive already learned ways to improve my design, all in all just wanna say I'm very happy you are all here still sharing the knowledge about stinkbuds system and helping rookies like me achieve success, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## joey green (Sep 6, 2015)

hope its ok to jump right in with some questions....
I built an SB system with 4 rails holding 9 plants total. 3 of the rails are 4FT long with 2 plant sites in each spaced 20" apart, the 4th rail is 5 feet long with 3 plant sites also 20" apart. the plant sites stagger so each plant is basically 10" away from the other. i only have one unit and my strain flowers in 50-60 days so my veg plants will stay in the veg unit that entire time... my questions are: if i start my clones in one unit and leave for a month, then thin the crowd leaving my 9 best and move 4 of them into another veg unit ( try to figure out a portable scrog net i can attach to net pots) and grow these 9 for another 20-30 days, then take my cuttings for the next run, cycle the 9 into flower for about 2 months and continuing that way, does that sound ok? and since I'm vegging almost 2 months is my 20" plant spacing appropriate or could i add some more sites, say 1 every 10"?. i read here kush may take longer to root and ill be growing 8Ball kush so that might take up some of the vegging time....
Thank you to anyone with any input.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 6, 2015)

@joey green as far as your system goes. You'll just have to find what setup works for the grow you are trying to accomplish. You may end up changing things as you go, and you may end up loving everything from the get go. As far as Kush clone rooting time, I've successfully cloned both Pineapple & Critical Kush. Both took between 7-10 days to root. Hope that info helps, and good luck with the endeavor.
-Shifty


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 7, 2015)

Long time, no grow! What's up everyone, GringoLoco is back! Been out of it for a while but, putting together a couple of my Stink Bud inspired Double Stacks (https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-double-stack-aero-dwc-flower-unit-easy-to-build-high-performance-hydroponics.412798/). I'll start a grow thread soon and I'm here to offer advice and help for those in need!

Keep Calm and Keep Growing!


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 7, 2015)

@GringoLoco welcome back. Look forward to having input from another experienced grower whenever I may have questions.
@ Everyone hope you're having a good holiday weekend.

-Shifty


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 7, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @GringoLoco welcome back. Look forward to having input from another experienced grower whenever I may have questions.
> @ Everyone hope you're having a good holiday weekend.
> 
> -Shifty


@letdown shifty Thanks for the welcome back, crazy to see that this thread remains on the top of this sub after so many years! Happy holiday weekend to you and all Stinkbuddies as well!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Stinkbud,

I'm 549 pages late to the party.

"1 pound (16 zips) every three weeks"

If I did the math right-----that extrapolates to 5.3 ozs per week----or 2.65 lbs for an eight week finisher.

I read the first few and last few pages but didn't see how many watts were used for flowering?

Something you said in one of your later pages:

"Flushing is one of the most important aspects of my grow. Some will argue that it is not needed. Don't listen to them! Trust me on this, flushing really helps improve the smell and flavor of your bud."

I agree if you're running at 2000 ppm---absolutely required if decent smoke (taste) is required.
IMO, that is just a waste----especially running with no medium.

I run medium less aero also at 1000 ppm (.7 conversion) and never have to flush and here's why I don't:

I did flush once for two weeks just to see if I (and others) could tell a difference.

Nope

A~~~


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 8, 2015)

Not sure if Stink is still recommending the Botanicare line. I had much better success with Cutting Edge Solutions, but I always maintained nutes below 1000 ppm (.7), usually closer to 750-800. In hydro they feed just fine as long as the nutes aren't locked up.

If you've never heard of Cutting Edge and are looking to try something new, I HIGHLY recommend them. They are priced closer to the GH lineup but perform amazing and truly help to bring out the maximum aroma, flavor, and potency from your genetics. And of course, no flushing needed, smoked bud produces the cleanest white ash and I feed straight up to harvest.

http://www.cuttingedgesolutions.com/#


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 8, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


I do an lb every 6 weeks or so it seems in a 4x4 600w tent. I have two tents 600w each and do my initial cloning in a bubble cloner , After harvest the clones veg for 2 weeks then flip the bulb to do a 60 day flower.I alternate sides to harvest every 6 weeks a new crop goes in. I grow indica dominant hybrids. Does my yield sound about right? Been growing for about 2 years now.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 8, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> I do an lb every 6 weeks or so it seems in a 4x4 600w tent. I have two tents 600w each and do my initial cloning in a bubble cloner , After harvest the clones veg for 2 weeks then flip the bulb to do a 60 day flower.I alternate sides to harvest every 6 weeks a new crop goes in. I grow indica dominant hybrids. Does my yield sound about right? Been growing for about 2 years now.


Nice. with just 2x600's yeah that's good since you say you are getting a pound under a 600 water. Are you flowering with stinkbud units and how many sites or plants under each light?


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 8, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Nice. with just 2x600's yeah that's good since you say you are getting a pound under a 600 water. Are you flowering with stinkbud units and how many sites or plants under each light?


Correction last time I did 4 and vegged for 3 weeks not 2. It fills the 4x4 area. this time I am trying 12 @ no more then two weeks. I am not sure what to expect. I did a SCROG with the 4 but think I will just top and LST where i need to with the 12. I attached a pic of how I am cramming them in there. what do you think? If need be I have a harvest coming out on the other side in about 2-3 weeks so I will be able to throw half of them in there and just put both side of the tent in flower at the same time if u think 12 is too much. Oh the 3 in the back are going to serve as mothers and will be removed before flowering in case you were wondering.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 9, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> Correction last time I did 4 and vegged for 3 weeks not 2. It fills the 4x4 area. this time I am trying 12 @ no more then two weeks. I am not sure what to expect. I did a SCROG with the 4 but think I will just top and LST where i need to with the 12. I attached a pic of how I am cramming them in there. what do you think? If need be I have a harvest coming out on the other side in about 2-3 weeks so I will be able to throw half of them in there and just put both side of the tent in flower at the same time if u think 12 is too much. Oh the 3 in the back are going to serve as mothers and will be removed before flowering in case you were wondering.


Funny because I'm experimenting with doing 12 under a 600. I'm on day 8 of veg. I'll probably veg for 14-18 days and then put into flower. But what's up with the wood in your tent?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm running (2) 12 site units under a single 600W in a 4x4 area, so 24 plants total. Put into flower at appx. 10-12" finish height around 24". Coverage is decent and I'm looking at right around a LB. I had some big issues, first run and all...so my yield is lower than it ideally should be. I trying to decide if i want to go with a 1000W over 2 systems or get another 600 and give each system it's own light, probably going to go with 2 600's. Future runs will have larger plants going into flower, i still had 24+ inches of height to use so I'm going for bigger plants next time, would like to finish around 36-40"


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's my super lemon haze at 8-9 day veg. I topped most of them. Dutch masters mutes veg under a 250 watts. I will put 12 under a 600 and see what happens. A guy in the forum that runs blue dream runs 12-16 under a 600 watter flood and drain style kicks ass with it. So I'm trying it with a modified stink bid unit.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 9, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Here's my super lemon haze at 8-9 day veg. I topped most of them. Dutch masters mutes veg under a 250 watts. I will put 12 under a 600 and see what happens. A guy in the forum that runs blue dream runs 12-16 under a 600 watter flood and drain style kicks ass with it. So I'm trying it with a modified stink bid unit.


nice! I guess I am not too crazy to do 12 then


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 9, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Funny because I'm experimenting with doing 12 under a 600. I'm on day 8 of veg. I'll probably veg for 14-18 days and then put into flower. But what's up with the wood in your tent?


That is funny we are both going for 12 under a 600. we should follow each others grow. Ill post pics as I go if you like. I use the wood as a lid rather then the top that comes with the tote.. I like the nice clean look. I have pvc sheeting to line the top with but will get to it later. The wood also stops light and heat from getting to the reservoir. It is insulated under there. I have a chiller, the insulation helps it not run so often.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 9, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm running (2) 12 site units under a single 600W in a 4x4 area, so 24 plants total. Put into flower at appx. 10-12" finish height around 24". Coverage is decent and I'm looking at right around a LB. I had some big issues, first run and all...so my yield is lower than it ideally should be. I trying to decide if i want to go with a 1000W over 2 systems or get another 600 and give each system it's own light, probably going to go with 2 600's. Future runs will have larger plants going into flower, i still had 24+ inches of height to use so I'm going for bigger plants next time, would like to finish around 36-40"


I'd like to keep in touch with u as well, especially if u switch to a 1000. I have been contemplating that as well as lining the tent with Orca film. That shit is amazing because of what it does to the light output. Its like a supercharger for your lights it seems. Try to find a side by side comparison. Let me know what you think of the film


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 10, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> I'd like to keep in touch with u as well, especially if u switch to a 1000. I have been contemplating that as well as lining the tent with Orca film. That shit is amazing because of what it does to the light output. Its like a supercharger for your lights it seems. Try to find a side by side comparison. Let me know what you think of the film


I'm in this thread a bunch, so I'm around. My whole room is done in B&W 6mil poly. $75 gets me a 10' x 100' roll. The Orca is $150ish for a 4.5'x100' roll, less than half the amount for twice the price..I can't see it it being that much better to justify that much of a cost increase. When you start dealing with incremental improvements you need to look at the cost/return ratio, at least i do.

My old boss used to say "the enemy of good is better."


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 10, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm in this thread a bunch, so I'm around. My whole room is done in B&W 6mil poly. $75 gets me a 10' x 100' roll. The Orca is $150ish for a 4.5'x100' roll, less than half the amount for twice the price..I can't see it it being that much better to justify that much of a cost increase. When you start dealing with incremental improvements you need to look at the cost/return ratio, at least i do.
> 
> My old boss used to say "the enemy of good is better."


the oca is a pattended design and it does make a huge difference in the way it reflects light. You have to see it to believe it. Here is a link. I need to see if panda is the same but i dont think it is


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 10, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> Correction last time I did 4 and vegged for 3 weeks not 2. It fills the 4x4 area. this time I am trying 12 @ no more then two weeks. I am not sure what to expect. I did a SCROG with the 4 but think I will just top and LST where i need to with the 12. I attached a pic of how I am cramming them in there. what do you think? If need be I have a harvest coming out on the other side in about 2-3 weeks so I will be able to throw half of them in there and just put both side of the tent in flower at the same time if u think 12 is too much. Oh the 3 in the back are going to serve as mothers and will be removed before flowering in case you were wondering.


Water & Wood... don't sound good mon!


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 10, 2015)

ShabbaDanks said:


> Water & Wood... don't sound good mon!


The wood doesnt get wet and is painted underneath to repel moisture. It works great! I do have to cover the top but its not that important as it doesn't get wet. I have PVC sheeting used in showers. The setup is awesome for keeping the reservoir cooler. My chiller def runs less. The wood serves works very well. Much better then the lids that come with the totes. They are always very flimsy and start to cave under the weight of a full grown plant.


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 10, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> The wood doesnt get wet and is painted underneath to repel moisture. It works great! I do have to cover the top but its not that important as it doesn't get wet. I have PVC sheeting used in showers. The setup is awesome for keeping the reservoir cooler. My chiller def runs less. The wood serves works very well. Much better then the lids that come with the totes. They are always very flimsy and start to cave under the weight of a full grown plant.


Cool! Sounds like you have it all ironed out. I probably would poly the top or paint it flat white... but im just another noob!


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 10, 2015)

ShabbaDanks said:


> Cool! Sounds like you have it all ironed out. I probably would poly the top or paint it flat white... but im just another noob!


i def need to cover the top if i want it to last.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 11, 2015)

If you're going to use plywood, source out marine grade, then paint it and then wrap it in B&W poly. Plenty of people use it you just need to be aware that it's not produced in a sterile environment so the wood could be harboring all kinds of bad pathogens/molds/etc in it which could become active in a warm damp environment, the chemicals can leach out if it's getting wet continuously, I've read anecdotal evidence the leeching can screw with res ph's, no hard evidence though. I've used it at times but usually soak it with a 10% bleach/water solution and allow it to dry, then wiping off any chlorine residue before wrapping it in B&W poly. Even the paint you use could have negative effects on your plants.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 11, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If you're going to use plywood, source out marine grade, then paint it and then wrap it in B&W poly. Plenty of people use it you just need to be aware that it's not produced in a sterile environment so the wood could be harboring all kinds of bad pathogens/molds/etc in it which could become active in a warm damp environment, the chemicals can leach out if it's getting wet continuously, I've read anecdotal evidence the leeching can screw with res ph's, no hard evidence though. I've used it at times but usually soak it with a 10% bleach/water solution and allow it to dry, then wiping off any chlorine residue before wrapping it in B&W poly. Even the paint you use could have negative effects on your plants.


I appreciate the feedback. I have done this a few times already with no issues. I even thought about what you are suggesting and decided that I would take the chance and so far it has worked will no ill effects that I can see. The first time I didnt even paint it from underneath. I did so mainly to prevent mold. PS I dig the Jefferson quote! I think he is probably turning in his grave right now.


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 11, 2015)

So im an organic guy never tried any type of hydro so I.never check this forum and have somehow missed out on this thread of epicness
I may give hydro or even areo a go someday but do you guys think there any way or whats the best way to replicate this perpetual system with soil..
And with area 51 leds


----------



## OldSoul777 (Sep 11, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> So im an organic guy never tried any type of hydro so I.never check this forum and have somehow missed out on this thread of epicness
> I may give hydro or even areo a go someday but do you guys think there any way or whats the best way to replicate this perpetual system with soil..
> And with area 51 leds


I dont see why not. It nmay take a bit longer but rotating out a constant crop can be done with any style of growing. I personally think hydro is more convenient but many will beg to differ. There are so many advantages to hydro.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 11, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> So im an organic guy never tried any type of hydro so I.never check this forum and have somehow missed out on this thread of epicness
> I may give hydro or even areo a go someday but do you guys think there any way or whats the best way to replicate this perpetual system with soil..
> And with area 51 leds


What's the light coverage for your Area 51 LEDs? And how many led lights do you have? We need info like that so we can better help you with your question(s)?


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 11, 2015)

I was thinking of 5 2x4 "trays" to allow for 10 wks flowering so ten lights total the lights cover max 2x2 but altogether will be under 1k watts
I only have half the lights I need for this but Im about to buy the other lights next week
I would harvest every 2 weeks and expect a half pound for every tray 
I would use lessroom if I went hydro and probably yield more but if it goes as planned I would have plenty


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 12, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> So im an organic guy never tried any type of hydro so I.never check this forum and have somehow missed out on this thread of epicness
> I may give hydro or even areo a go someday but do you guys think there any way or whats the best way to replicate this perpetual system with soil..
> And with area 51 leds


With soil you can run whatever schedule you want. All you need is two rooms, veg and flower. You could harvest a plant everyday if you had enough plants. Run a cloner full-time so you always have fresh starts. Put a plant into veg everyday for 9-weeks. At the end of nine weeks take the first plant and put it into flower. Fill the empty veg space with a new plant. Rinse and repeat everyday. In 9 weeks your first plant will be done and you will harvest a new plant everyday for the rest of your fucking life! BAM! You're a fucking weed baron! Chicks will dig you! You can go to the strip club and tip with buds instead of bills! You'll get so many fucking lap dances your lap will be raw! 

I want to be called Baron Von StinkBud. Is that how you say it? I don't fucking know...


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 12, 2015)

You guys aren't going to believe where I'm working now. I have a new job as general manager at a very unique kind of store. I'm sure you all know how recreational cannabis stores are going to be legal in Oregon this October 1st, right? Guess who's general manager of one of the best shops in Oregon? That's right! StinkBud is in da hizzouse! 

We have everything you could imagine. Let's see... how about OG Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, Amnesia Haze, Peaches n' Cream, Vanilla Kush, Kushberry, 3-Kings, Wedding Cake, Ogre Kush, Querkle, Jilly Bean, SSPOG, 09 Cookies, ATF Alaskan Thunder Fuck, Sour Diesel, Blue Cheese and my new favorite, Durban Poison. We also have a shitload of shatter, flake/honeycomb and edibles. We have these cool little Gummy Bears that are 75mg. each. You can bite off his head for 15mg, arms are like 10mg. etc... I brought home some taffy bars I'm going to try this weekend. Have you guys seen the little pre-filled oil cartridges? They fit on a pen and are really convenient. You can bust out a hit anywhere and look like every other hipster out there.

If you've never been to Oregon, now is the time...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 13, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> .... and my new favorite, Durban Poison. ....


Good luck with your new venture! 

Which breeder? It's one of my favs..very up and euphoric..I can't sit still on it..very motivational. I've run Dutch Passions DP 3 times from seed..every plants was exactly the same as the last, seems like a very stable strain.


----------



## joey green (Sep 13, 2015)

got a few technical questions I was hoping for some help with. my room is 8W x 10L x 10H I will have 9 plants under 2 x 600w. I'm trying to figure out the fan cfm and filter required for my space, an online source had some math and it came out that I need 1,064 cfm to clean the air in my room but I just feel thats a bit much, however I have never used a fan filter so don't really know... any recommendations for an appropriate size and maybe a link for good quality one at a fair price would be much appreciated.
my other question is if the 396 gph pump will be sufficient for my system with 4 rails. 3 of them are 4FT and one is 5FT. or do I need to bump up the gph a bit?
lastly, Shifty thank you for your input on my previous question, I was curious about the DIY Co2, can you really get enough ppm to aid in flowering using one of these setups?


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 13, 2015)

@joey green I'm only months into my first grow, so I'm far from a professional or in the position to give my personal advice. I'm striving towards getting a co2 tank/regulator with an environmental controller. My opinion was until I could afford that next step, some co2 is better than nothing. Hence why I made a 5 gallon bucket with 3 gallon sugar water & yeast. But really if you just have good room circulation, and spend enough time with your ladies. That could be enough. 

1 Picture is of my 6 vegging plants that are just about ready to move to flowering. The last are of my 1 last lady flowering she stands 2'5" & and for my first lady that was non-Auto & survived the problems I encountered while learning what I was doing. I think she looks amazing. My guess is she has 4-5 weeks left to flower. I've also got 5 cuttings in cloner 3 - Barney farm Critical Kush & 2 - Reserva Privada Tangie (which 2 have started rooting). Those are the 2 strains I've decided to stick with for now. But would like to get my hands on some Grape Ape seeds. 
-Shifty


----------



## cardozo (Sep 13, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> You guys aren't going to believe where I'm working now. I have a new job as general manager at a very unique kind of store. I'm sure you all know how recreational cannabis stores are going to be legal in Oregon this October 1st, right? Guess who's general manager of one of the best shops in Oregon? That's right! StinkBud is in da hizzouse!
> 
> We have everything you could imagine. Let's see... how about OG Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, Amnesia Haze, Peaches n' Cream, Vanilla Kush, Kushberry, 3-Kings, Wedding Cake, Ogre Kush, Querkle, Jilly Bean, SSPOG, 09 Cookies, ATF Alaskan Thunder Fuck, Sour Diesel, Blue Cheese and my new favorite, Durban Poison. We also have a shitload of shatter, flake/honeycomb and edibles. We have these cool little Gummy Bears that are 75mg. each. You can bite off his head for 15mg, arms are like 10mg. etc... I brought home some taffy bars I'm going to try this weekend. Have you guys seen the little pre-filled oil cartridges? They fit on a pen and are really convenient. You can bust out a hit anywhere and look like every other hipster out there.
> 
> If you've never been to Oregon, now is the time...


Stink:

Check your message box on this subject


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2015)

joey green said:


> got a few technical questions I was hoping for some help with. my room is 8W x 10L x 10H I will have 9 plants under 2 x 600w. I'm trying to figure out the fan cfm and filter required for my space, an online source had some math and it came out that I need 1,064 cfm to clean the air in my room but I just feel thats a bit much, however I have never used a fan filter so don't really know... any recommendations for an appropriate size and maybe a link for good quality one at a fair price would be much appreciated.
> my other question is if the 396 gph pump will be sufficient for my system with 4 rails. 3 of them are 4FT and one is 5FT. or do I need to bump up the gph a bit?
> lastly, Shifty thank you for your input on my previous question, I was curious about the DIY Co2, can you really get enough ppm to aid in flowering using one of these setups?


 How is your system set up if you only have 9 plants in that much rail? 3, 4ft rails should hold 12 decent sized plants, assuming 12" spacing, I'm putting 6 in each 4 ft rail, 8" on center.

You want to do a full air exchange every 3-5 minutes..so 8x10x10=800cu/ft divided by 3minutes=266cfm. Get a 6", 400cfm and a fan controller and run it at 75%, leaves room for a little extra venting. You could go to an 8", 600ish cfm fan and keep it at 50%. Match the filter to the fan ratings.
Pump size will depend on how many spray heads you are using..figure 25-30gph per spray head. Stinkbud's plans call for 14 spray heads..14spray head x 30gph=420gph total..so a 396gph pump is just under 30gph per head.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @joey green I'm only months into my first grow, so I'm far from a professional or in the position to give my personal advice. I'm striving towards getting a co2 tank/regulator with an environmental controller. My opinion was until I could afford that next step, some co2 is better than nothing. Hence why I made a 5 gallon bucket with 3 gallon sugar water & yeast. But really if you just have good room circulation, and spend enough time with your ladies. That could be enough.
> 
> 1 Picture is of my 6 vegging plants that are just about ready to move to flowering. The last are of my 1 last lady flowering she stands 2'5" & and for my first lady that was non-Auto & survived the problems I encountered while learning what I was doing. I think she looks amazing. My guess is she has 4-5 weeks left to flower. I've also got 5 cuttings in cloner 3 - Barney farm Critical Kush & 2 - Reserva Privada Tangie (which 2 have started rooting). Those are the 2 strains I've decided to stick with for now. But would like to get my hands on some Grape Ape seeds.
> -Shifty


lookin good..that flower plant is looking frosty already! Gonna see her start to bulk up in the next couple weeks..looks like your gonna end up with a nice main cola the way the buds are stacking in on the top.

I just finished some Barney farms Vanilla Kush, waiting on the dry and cure, but I'm not all that impressed with it. It bulked up alright and has tight,tight nugs but IDK..I think it's the smell that turns me off a little..I can't place it..hashy/oily with a weird funk to it.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 14, 2015)

@WeedFreak78 Thanks for the kind words. I was quite impressed with the resilience of that Pineapple Kush by Royal Queen Seeds, she just never quit through all my fuck-ups & my learning. Sadly, she isn't a strain I'm carrying on further other than her single clone that is getting ready to move to flower. Although her smell is very pleasant, It smells just like her name. 
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Sep 14, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How is your system set up if you only have 9 plants in that much rail? 3, 4ft rails should hold 12 decent sized plants, assuming 12" spacing, I'm putting 6 in each 4 ft rail, 8" on center.
> 
> You want to do a full air exchange every 3-5 minutes..so 8x10x10=800cu/ft divided by 3minutes=266cfm. Get a 6", 400cfm and a fan controller and run it at 75%, leaves room for a little extra venting. You could go to an 8", 600ish cfm fan and keep it at 50%. Match the filter to the fan ratings.
> Pump size will depend on how many spray heads you are using..figure 25-30gph per spray head. Stinkbud's plans call for 14 spray heads..14spray head x 30gph=420gph total..so a 396gph pump is just under 30gph per head.


my choice of design is different but I think it will work best for what I'm hoping to accomplish. I have my plants sites 20" with 2 plants in the 4' rails and 3 plants in the 5' rail. I also have the holes staggered in each rail to give more room. Im hoping to get a QP per plant to meet my goals. I only have one SB system, no perpetual cycle so my plants will veg for the 9 weeks or so of flower, I'm thinking they will get big and need room, plus I'm going to scrog them. I was feeling like maybe I could add more plant sites since I did put enough sprayers just in case.... I haven't started anything yet, just got a few plants in dirt waiting to be cloned.

thank you for the info on the fan and pump, much appreciated.


----------



## joey green (Sep 17, 2015)

would I be ok to run one flower unit, and one veg unit on the same timer? I already have an NFT 1e so if I don't need to spend the bucks on the Apollo 3 that would be great.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 17, 2015)

@joey green I run 3 400gph pumps off 1 apollo 3 timer works just fine. 
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Sep 17, 2015)

great thanks!


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 18, 2015)

Some up close and personal shots with my Pineapple kush. She is turning colors, and flowering all over. Please feel free to give feedback. I want to know if I'm getting the hang of growing, or if I'm grossly overlooking something.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 19, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Some up close and personal shots with my Pineapple kush. She is turning colors, and flowering all over. Please feel free to give feedback. I want to know if I'm getting the hang of growing, or if I'm grossly overlooking something.
> -Shifty


Your plants look great bro! Those buds look super dank! I bet they end up tasting even better. Keep doing exactly what you're doing. 

If you want more bud next time then all you need to do is add more light and let them veg longer. Veg time is critical for the big harvests. You can always train the fuck outta your plants. I top my plants at the start then super-crop them until every square inch of the rack is filled. I try to keep the canopy about 6" thick by lolloping and training. 

Light is the most important thing for massive yields. There is no substitute for a 1000W HPS. CO2 only comes into play if you're already maxed out on light.

Keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 19, 2015)

@StinkBud thanks for the kind words. Training, lollipopping, super-cropping, topping, are all areas in which I have lots of learning to do. As of now I'll end up with 1 or 2 plants that are growing like crazy, and I'm unsure just what the plants can handle. So my light gets all fucked up, and light moves farther from the slower moving plants. Like I said, lots of learning to do, and just getting experience under my belt so that I can feel comfortable. 

I'll tell you what though, a flowering plant that smells incredible is wonderful when It comes thru the vents from the basement. Also, when you pull up the drive and you can smell it coming out the exhaust vent. Makes you just wanna appreciate the moment of ecstasy.
-Shifty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 20, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @WeedFreak78 Thanks for the kind words. I was quite impressed with the resilience of that Pineapple Kush by Royal Queen Seeds, she just never quit through all my fuck-ups & my learning. Sadly, she isn't a strain I'm carrying on further other than her single clone that is getting ready to move to flower. Although her smell is very pleasant, It smells just like her name.
> -Shifty


I got to try some of my Vanilla kush the other day after a 5 day dry. Holy potent crap! My buddy who is a fairly heavy smoker bowed out after half a bowl and i was sitting there thinking i was pretty f'ing high..which i hadn't been in awhile. Surprised the crap out of me...i was gonna scrap it..might have to go for round 2 now, it blew my blueberry away by far.


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for all ur info & instructions & patience you have shown rep to you.
My question I have is your EZ-Clone sprayers are they the 360 degree misters or 180? thanks in advance


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 21, 2015)

@Path of Light the sprayers are 360°. Good luck with your project.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 21, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light the sprayers are 360°. Good luck with your project.
> -Shifty


Thank you was wondering.Btw do you know what his res temps are for his cloner? Mine has been 70-80 F.Have read that res temps 80-85F is good for cloning since I use water only & shouldn't have any issues with funk.What ur take?Thanks for the response.
Also where is the option to like a post?


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 21, 2015)

@Path of Light you should be just fine with your cloning res temps running 70-80. I can't speak with much experience, seeing as my growing career is all of 3 months. Best advice I can give you is, build your systems So they work for the style of grow you are going for & and be prepared to go with the flow and make changes on the fly. Don't get too worked up with the downs, cause the highs are oh so High. Good luck & share your experiences the good/bad.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 21, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light you should be just fine with your cloning res temps running 70-80. I can't speak with much experience, seeing as my growing career is all of 3 months. Best advice I can give you is, build your systems So they work for the style of grow you are going for & and be prepared to go with the flow and make changes on the fly. Don't get too worked up with the downs, cause the highs are oh so High. Good luck & share your experiences the good/bad.
> -Shifty


Thanks again for the fast reply. Do you know how to like a post?I havent been able to find the like button.Thanks again.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 21, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Thanks again for the fast reply. Do you know how to like a post?I havent been able to find the like button.Thanks again.


You'll gain access to the like button soon. Just participate like you've been doing.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 21, 2015)

Im in the process of building stinks Aero/Nft setup & was wondering what the total footprint of the frame is width wise bcuz I would like to add an additional post & modify the frame accordingly.What is the height of the 18gal reservoir.I will substitute a 27 gal instead.Thanks


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 22, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Im in the process of building stinks Aero/Nft setup & was wondering what the total footprint of the frame is width wise bcuz I would like to add an additional post & modify the frame accordingly.What is the height of the 18gal reservoir.I will substitute a 27 gal instead.Thanks


Honestly, the answers to all your questions will come from you. The footprint is whatever system you think will work for you, build for your needs. I believe the 18 gallon roughneck containers stand 18" approximately, not positive. 
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 22, 2015)

Some more photos of my 6 girls that are just entering 2nd week 12/12. And a couple more of my Pineapple Kush in 7th week of flower. The critical kush is a thick strong plant system. The photos of my newly flowering girls has my top rail at 18", just to show plants size. Last picture is the type of buds on all side branching (which there is about 15 of em)
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 22, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Some more photos of my 6 girls that are just entering 2nd week 12/12. And a couple more of my Pineapple Kush in 7th week of flower. The critical kush is a thick strong plant system. The photos of my newly flowering girls has my top rail at 18", just to show plants size. Last picture is the type of buds on all side branching (which there is about 15 of em)
> -Shifty


1
Thats some nice looking plants u got.Your PineKush how long left to flower?What is your light wattage?Your first grow is nice.I grew outside for years..too many weed thieves.I done indoor for about 5 years.Done soil indoors(messy/heavy),DWC,Ebb&Flow,Aeroponic.Times I had good yields nothing to brag about,times I had mediocre harvests.Genetics waas great WW, Pinechunk,Blueberry,CriticalJack,AcapulcoGold,LSD.My grow has changed based on personal experiences.I think Stink's system will be the most efficient for my space 4x6x7.The best advice I have been given would probably be to keep data logs of EVERYTHING you do in your room doesnt matter if it be ur temp adjustments for the room air or ur reservoirs.I like your setup using pvc pipe.For flowering i myself had been using basically a setup like stinks cloner.i did it in a way like the Aquamist 1.I was like oh boy I dont have to change out nutes(wrong)I had wild pH fluctuations.This my 1st attempt at a perpetual harvest.when i get agood camera ill post picks of my rooms.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 22, 2015)

@Path of Light my flower tent has 2 T5 HO 4' 6 bulbs. I'm running Agromax PurePAR bloom bulbs (4) and 10,000K finisher bulbs, also I've got a UV-A bulb thrown in a fixture. Also utilizing some side spotlights 120watt equiv led.
By the way the Pineapple Kush is progressing I'd say 2 weeks tops left to flower. I Also have to agree on the data logs of everything, I've got a binder with notebooks for cloner/veg/flower documenting dates and all details on what was done. Its the only real way of doing things.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 22, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light my flower tent has 2 T5 HO 4' 6 bulbs. I'm running Agromax PurePAR bloom bulbs (4) and 10,000K finisher bulbs, also I've got a UV-A bulb thrown in a fixture. Also utilizing some side spotlights 120watt equiv led.
> By the way the Pineapple Kush is progressing I'd say 2 weeks tops left to flower. I Also have to agree on the data logs of everything, I've got a binder with notebooks for cloner/veg/flower documenting dates and all details on what was done. Its the only real way of doing things.
> -Shifty[/QUOTE
> SSounds like a very efficient setup.good luck with the grow let us know ur weight when u dry ur Pine up that is some tastey bud


----------



## Growrkid20 (Sep 24, 2015)

What is everyones thoughts on this set up for aeroponics better? worse?


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 24, 2015)

Growrkid20 said:


> What is everyones thoughts on this set up for aeroponics better? worse?


Im in the process of building it myself,personally stink's aero is the best 1.Its simple 2.It can be modified to any space 3.cheap to build & without requiring lots of tools or carpentry skills 4.Harvest potential very impressive


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 24, 2015)

Just for you new readers here is the pages with stink's different growing setups
page 13. Aerocloner pdfs with pix
page 21.Veg table pdfs with pix
page 27.Aero/NFT pdfs with pix
took me awhile to find them thought I would make it easier.cheers


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 24, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Just for you new readers here is the pages with stink's different growing setups
> page 13. Aerocloner pdfs with pix
> page 21.Veg table pdfs with pix
> page 27.Aero/NFT pdfs with pix
> took me awhile to find them thought I would make it easier.cheers


Most of those designs were updated, I believe. Honestly just a Google search of "Stinkbud pdf" will result in the diagrams. If you are feeling generous I'm sure he would still take payment for it.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 25, 2015)

So have a hypothetical situation that needs Some input.
As Most of you are aware, I live in Michigan. And, dispensaries have been hit hard over the past few years. Well, the House of representatives passed some bills the other day that would put in structures; rules, licensing, and other stuff for the legalizing of dispensaries, grow faciluties, among others. I come from a family that owns some of the remaining large industrial buildings on the west side of the state. They have expressed interest in applying for a Class C growing license which would allow for the maximum 1500 plants to be grown at the facility.
So, the question is what setup would people put in place for an operation that large? Flood drain tables for seedlings/clones? Ebb & flow for flowering? Stinkbuds system on a larger scale?
Overall, just looking for ideas, input, and conversation. Let's keep this civil, and friendly. Upon typing, I should have just started a thread, but I have grown to trust a bunch of you with reliable & sain input.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 25, 2015)

probably stink's method but change the posts to sewer & drain piping same 4" size.Use water troughs for livestock & a pump to match.Soil is heavy & expensive & at 1.5k plants check this article I remember reading when it came out,its what got me want to do aeroponics.
http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/1998/09/01/1378.You may get the opportunity to harvest 800-1200lbs easy..that is u gonna need a shitload of help maintaining.Better invest in industrial trimmers .I hope ur family does it u could help a lot of patients get quality meds.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 25, 2015)

@Path of Light it will all be interesting to see how these bills play out. It's the framework on top of Medical Marihuana act that is a step towards legalization. This would be run as a large scale business employing many as plant maintenance technicians, security and many more positions. With the grow operation unable to act as a dispensary and vice versa. The idea is to do a collaboration and get it all under 1 roof, but are completely seperate entities; dispensary, hydroponic shop, grow facility, the imagination is the limit.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 2, 2015)

Update:
My pineapple kush is finishing up her week of flushing, and she gets cut down next Monday. My 5 others girls that are 2nd week flowering are doing pretty good. Have an auto flower that stretched big time, and another small girl that I've thought about just pulling. But no real good reason to. Also, I've been doing my cloning in a 5 gallon bucket, as I work on a new veg setup.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 2, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Update:
> My pineapple kush is finishing up her week of flushing, and she gets cut down next Monday. My 5 others girls that are 2nd week flowering are doing pretty good. Have an auto flower that stretched big time, and another small girl that I've thought about just pulling. But no real good reason to. Also, I've been doing my cloning in a 5 gallon bucket, as I work on a new veg setup.
> -Shifty


Hey shifty ur girls are looking good & so is ur room.Is ur 5 other girls pine kush?good luck with the grow.
Love-n-Light


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...


DUDE I dont know how the fuck I didnt find this earlier. Stinkbud, same scenario with my family and myself. on a mission to get people the shit they need....hope all is well


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 4, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Hey shifty ur girls are looking good & so is ur room.Is ur 5 other girls pine kush?good luck with the grow.
> Love-n-Light


The 5 girls are; 2 Barney Farm Critical Kush, 1 Royal Queen Pineapple Kush (clone), 1 Reserva Privada Tangie, and 1 Auto flower Sugar Black Rose. 
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 4, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> The 5 girls are; 2 Barney Farm Critical Kush, 1 Royal Queen Pineapple Kush (clone), 1 Reserva Privada Tangie, and 1 Auto flower Sugar Black Rose.
> -Shifty


Kick ass for only using t5's for your flowering


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 4, 2015)

@sky rocket thanks bro. Yeah, when money isn't so tight. I'll get either a couple lower watt hps (400 or 600) or 1 1000 watt. Then supplement with t5's.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 5, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @sky rocket thanks bro. Yeah, when money isn't so tight. I'll get either a couple lower watt hps (400 or 600) or 1 1000 watt. Then supplement with t5's.


I'm going to run a modified stibkbud units under 2x600's probably at the end of November. I use the stibkbud clone and veg systems and I transfer them to canna coco for flower. Right now 2 out 10 plants in veg have root rot issues. Don't know why but I guess I have to really clean my buckets and pumps. Temps are not a issue because it's constant 69-75. I also run dm zone. So I cut all the slimy roots in hope for new root growth.


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 5, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'm going to run a modified stibkbud units under 2x600's probably at the end of November. I use the stibkbud clone and veg systems and I transfer them to canna coco for flower. Right now 2 out 10 plants in veg have root rot issues. Don't know why but I guess I have to really clean my buckets and pumps. Temps are not a issue because it's constant 69-75. I also run dm zone. So I cut all the slimy roots in hope for new root growth.


mj is pretty resilient ur girls should be back in full swing in a couple days


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 5, 2015)

@Path of Light you are absolutely correct, mj is resilient and doesn't give up.

@sky rocket early on when I ran into root rot issues, I ended up cleaning all my equipment with 10% bleach water. Then ran half nutes for a few days, and introduced 3ml Hydroguard per 1 gallon. Haven't had any issues with it since. I have faith you'll get it figured out.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 5, 2015)

"Audrey" which is the name that was given to my Pineapple Kush, has managed to survive another day. She was supposed to be cut down today, but my schedule became way overloaded. Currently have our house for sale, and had some cleaning and rearranging of furniture to get it ready for showings and open houses this week. I'm super psyched to cut her down and start the curing. Almost as much as the hunt for a new house with property, and a pole barn to do some growing in. She is coming down tomorrow since I have to be out of the house for a 9am showing. 
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 5, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light you are absolutely correct, mj is resilient and doesn't give up.
> 
> @sky rocket early on when I ran into root rot issues, I ended up cleaning all my equipment with 10% bleach water. Then ran half nutes for a few days, and introduced 3ml Hydroguard per 1 gallon. Haven't had any issues with it since. I have faith you'll get it figured out.
> -Shifty


Thanks for the tip. I'll try that out.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 6, 2015)

The Pineapple Kush donated herself to science today. The picture of bud in hand had wet weight of 14 gram, we'll see what this all comes out to in a couple weeks. Don't mind the clutter around my dry rack, it's a temporary place til we sell & purchase new house. The Critical Kush Is really starting to put on some size, and those 2 are overtaking the others. Had to start working them to grow to the left. Taking guesses on final weight of bud & trim, together or separate. Let's see who is best at guess the weight.
-Shifty


----------



## Blazer4G63 (Oct 7, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> The Pineapple Kush donated herself to science today. The picture of bud in hand had wet weight of 14 gram, we'll see what this all comes out to in a couple weeks. Don't mind the clutter around my dry rack, it's a temporary place til we sell & purchase new house. The Critical Kush Is really starting to put on some size, and those 2 are overtaking the others. Had to start working them to grow to the left. Taking guesses on final weight of bud & trim, together or separate. Let's see who is best at guess the weight.
> -Shifty


wow Shifty that first image is unbelievable. Looks so good.

...I read all 552 pages of this thread and just had to comment on the quality of your grow. 

Thanks Stink for creating this thread. It has been very informative. You seem like a cool dude, hope you are doing well!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 10, 2015)

Well it's been quite the historical week here in Oregon. Recreational has finally become legal!!! We've been really busy at the store. Even though you can only buy 7g a day, we are still pounding through the jars. On the first day of rec sales, Oregon doubled Colorado's sales and quintupled Washington's!

Lately my favorite has been the Durban Poison. It's a super racy, pure Sativa, that I call "Speed Weed", or sometimes "The Houscleaner" because after you smoke a bowl you have to do something, like clean the house. Querkle was my favorite Indica and Mob Boss was my overall favorite for taste. 3-Kings is hot and Ogre Kush are also popular. Ogre Kush smells just like a can of pineapples. 

Setting in front of me is, Wedding Cake, Gorilla Glue #4, Querkle, Mob Boss, Amnesia Haze, SSPOG and 3-Kings. Which one would you smoke?

Follow on... https://instagram.com/highwindsnv/


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 10, 2015)

i would prob smoke that haze,congrats on having rec weed in Oregon & with the new job.Love ur aero/nft setup & ur willingness to share ur knowledge


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, not sure what to think of my first harvested plant. Trim and buds dried quick, and after her weigh in. She gave 20 gram trim & 1.2 oz bud. But, she is what she was. Pineapple Kush is a nice tasting smoke
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 11, 2015)

nice job shifty,I didnt post it but i expect 3/4 of an oz & thats about what u got..looks like some real fire dude,always be thankful for what Mother Earth gifts us with as I know u are.peace


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 12, 2015)

So thinking I'm going to start making the lighting change in my flower tent from the T5 setup to HPS. For a 4'×6' area, would you go 2 - 400 watt or 2 - 600 watt? Also, what are peoples preference on hood styles?
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 12, 2015)

if utilities isnt an issue seems like dual 600's would give u the highest return.if u dont have cooling now you'll need to now or more likely come spring,depending you dont live in a very warm climate year round.My 2 cents on a reflector would be an air-cooled hood that will give good coverage for ur meds & have them connected.Assuming its cold where u live running without the hoods lens as an open reflector to supplement some heat if needed.How many plants?You got some skills I think u could get 1-1.5lb with that much light.Depending ur states # of plant maximum adjust ur veg time accordingly.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 12, 2015)

@Path of Light yeah, I was leaning towards dual 600's. I run a portable ac unit in the summer months. But, gets very cold in Michigan during the winter. That is when I'll be pulling cold air from outside, and helping heat the house with heat off lamps. Air cooled hoods is my preference also, going too see what deal I can workout with a local hydro shop on used equipment. Michigan has a 12 plant limit per patient currently, Up to 5 patients under caregiver. So you could have 72 plants max @ any given time.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 12, 2015)

nice.even per patient you can get some real weight.having 5 patients sure would speed up harvests & maximizing space.got a friend in Niles said the've had the heat on during the summer,so yeah those lights would be welcomed for their winter heating.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 12, 2015)

@Path of Light more patients would be nice. But wanted to get a working system up and running that was producing quality meds. Before taking on patients, that need meds asap. Expansion, and equipment upgrade is on the horizon. 

Niles is 2hr south of me, and only ever been that way while driving to Chicago.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 12, 2015)

Had a neighbor lady that has trained for years (lol) volunteer to be my quality assurance tester on the Pineapple Kush. Her final report, "Wow!" smokes clean, awesome sweet citrus taste, burns even & slow, nice snow white ash when done. Plus, she was having trouble standing still & talking straight. Pretty impressive cerebral high. She gave it two enthusiastic thumbs up.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Had a neighbor lady that has trained for years (lol) volunteer to be my quality assurance tester on the Pineapple Kush. Her final report, "Wow!" smokes clean, awesome sweet citrus taste, burns even & slow, nice snow white ash when done. Plus, she was having trouble standing still & talking straight. Pretty impressive cerebral high. She gave it two enthusiastic thumbs up.
> -Shifty


Nice to hear did you flush the pineapple kush or just lowered the nutes towards the end?


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 13, 2015)

Flushed with Ro water for the last week.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 13, 2015)

Example of an almost finished 1 hitter burn.

Edit: thought I would show the Critical Kush ladies looking lovely today. The 2 of them are joined by a Sugar Black Rose Auto in the far right of pic. 
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 18, 2015)

We just got in a new batch of Larry Bird Kush, Loud, Headband, Cannadential, Blue Ox, Sour Apple and Tahoe OG. The Loud has a great sour citrus finish and a powerful buzz. The best tasting bud we have now is the Cannadential. It's a mix of LA Confidential and Cantaloupe. It smells just like a honeydew melon and tastes even better. It has a subtle tea taste to it, think Lipton Iced Tea.

I also like the Sour Apple. It really does taste like one of those Sour Apple candies.

It's funny to watch peoples eyes light up when they walk into my shop. We have over 20 different varieties on the shelf and they're all dank as fuck. Most people are completely overwhelmed with all the choices. I love talking about all the different strains and of course it's my job to sample every one of them!


----------



## MouseE (Oct 21, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Well, not sure what to think of my first harvested plant. Trim and buds dried quick, and after her weigh in. She gave 20 gram trim & 1.2 oz bud. But, she is what she was. Pineapple Kush is a nice tasting smoke
> -Shifty


Dude that looks like straight chronic.

Fuck my plants are still in veg, but I'm finally getting the hang of this (aka not killing some poor innocent plants).

The one on the right is an adromina from 710 genetics I got in a freebie. After a couple weeks I fimmed it twice and all of a sudden it started bushing out of control. I gave it some unnessary stress cause I'm a noob which slowed it's growth rate a little but still been having to constantly prune it to keep it from complety dominate all the space. Can't wait to see the flowers.

She seems to handle alot of nutes but I cut back since I put in a younger green crack from the dispensary in.

I Just popped like 4 other seeds as well a few days ago.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 21, 2015)

@MouseE your girls look good. Looks like you can sit down and do some lite reading with the little ones, being as I see a lot of bookshelves. I ordered some Barney Farm Grape Ape seeds for some potential patients that suffer from fibermialgia & severe joint pain/arthritis. Hopefully get those seeds in the next month so they'll be right with the next growth cycle.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Oct 21, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @MouseE your girls look good. Looks like you can sit down and do some lite reading with the little ones, being as I see a lot of bookshelves. I ordered some Barney Farm Grape Ape seeds for some potential patients that suffer from fibermialgia & severe joint pain/arthritis. Hopefully get those seeds in the next month so they'll be right with the next growth cycle.
> -Shifty


Thanks man and nice! Came across grape abour half a decade back, great smoke! Many people favorite.
I'd love to see how she turns out as I hear alot of smack about barneys but I've seen some good grow journals on them and alot of their strains appeal to me.

I'm thinking about harlequin for an almost purely cbd med strain since my mother has rheumatoid arthrisit and really enjoys the cbdy strains.

From top left to bottom right.
Og raskal white urkle
Reserva privada og kush #18
Cali con black kush
Devils harvest shoreline
Dna Gen chocolope
Humbolt seeds headband 707

Also got a ghost train haze 1 in veg I'm prolly looking the most forward too.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 22, 2015)

So far I've Had good experience with Barneys seeds. My Critical Kush gals are from Barney, I've also liked Royal Queen seeds. The image showing all plants has Critical Kush, Tangie, Pineapple Kush, and the auto Sugar Black Rose. They are all week 4 flower
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 22, 2015)

After stopping into a local hydro shop yesterday and talking with the crew there. Think I've changed my mind from running dual 600 watt air cooled hoods in my flower tent. Even though that is sufficient from my 4' x 8' space, I'm going to Think of the future. So going to be getting my hands on xxxl 8" air cooled hoods, 1000w digital dimmable ballasts, and running dual 1000 watt hoods dimmed down. But that last few weeks of flower I can blast em with light. Now to convince my wife on reasons why I need to change from T5's to Hps fixtures.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 23, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @MouseE your girls look good. Looks like you can sit down and do some lite reading with the little ones, being as I see a lot of bookshelves. I ordered some Barney Farm Grape Ape seeds for some potential patients that suffer from fibermialgia & severe joint pain/arthritis. Hopefully get those seeds in the next month so they'll be right with the next growth cycle.
> -Shifty


Where did you get barneys grape ape seeds. They have been out of stock for the last year or two?


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 23, 2015)

_@sky rocket I ordered them straight from Barneys farm shop, they have 5 packs for $31. I've been checking all large seed shops sites for months, then figured Barneys would have stock to sell first. So I've just been checking that site.
-Shifty
Edit: now after reading some, I'm hoping I didn't get swindled. Will wait and see what I get._


----------



## MouseE (Oct 23, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> So far I've Had good experience with Barneys seeds. My Critical Kush gals are from Barney, I've also liked Royal Queen seeds. The image showing all plants has Critical Kush, Tangie, Pineapple Kush, and the auto Sugar Black Rose. They are all week 4 flower
> -Shifty


Nice they also had some strains that interested me as well. Bodhi and Mr. Nice are where I think I'm gonna go to next though. I just got a 1000w HPS/MH bulb so I'm planning on putting that up with a lumigrow 325. Or maybe thats too much light....


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 23, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> _@sky rocket I ordered them straight from Barneys farm shop, they have 5 packs for $31. I've been checking all large seed shops sites for months, then figured Barneys would have stock to sell first. So I've just been checking that site.
> -Shifty
> Edit: now after reading some, I'm hoping I didn't get swindled. Will wait and see what I get._


Not to bring your hopes all down but I've never known for grape ape to be in seed form just clone only from the U.S.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 23, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Not to bring your hopes all down but I've never known for grape ape to be in seed form just clone only from the U.S.


All good bud. These are coming out of Amsterdam so we'll see what I get. If they're real I might have to sell some clones.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 24, 2015)

So found some equipment on craigslist I'm contemplating buying. What's a good price for:
(2) Sunleaves Sunspot 8 hoods
(2) Solis Tek 1000w dimmable digital ballast (non matrix version)
Not really the hoods I wanted but all he has to bundle.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 24, 2015)

any idea how much they have been used or how old they are?Does it come with bulbs?depending on if they are fairly new & not been used much I would try $200 1st offer.I wouldnt pay more than(225-250)


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 24, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> any idea how much they have been used or how old they are?Does it come with bulbs?depending on if they are fairly new & not been used much I would try $200 1st offer.I wouldnt pay more than(225-250)


Not sure the hours of use, stated that some are new in box. No bulbs that I'm aware of, but I can get used bulbs from local shops for $10 or brand new for less than $60. I've already found the lowest he will go, which is $350 for 2 hoods & 2 ballasts. Hoods I can get brand new for $94/each, ballasts appear to be Š200/each new.
-Shifty
Edit: kind of important to get ballasts that are dimmable, which adds cost as opposed to just going magnetic switchable ballasts. I'll also recuperate a little cost when I sell off t5 fixtures and agromax pure bloom bulbs. Talked to the guy again today, and now the price is $300 if I come get them.


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 24, 2015)

only 50 more than i said I would go,however new in the box for 300 is still pretty fair both ways & still cheaper than buying 2 new 1k ballasts & hoods,good luck on ur biz shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 24, 2015)

@Path of Light thanks bud. Going to make the jump! Anything for denser, heavier buds.


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

How accurate do you need too be with PPM tester? is %10 off acceptable?


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 25, 2015)

if ur in


Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> How accurate do you need too be with PPM tester? is %10 off acceptable?


 if ur in a pinch for cash those $20 amazon ppm meters will be just fine,just need to keep that calibration up on them.They lose their accuracy quicker than the more expesive ones but they are better than nothing


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

They were the ones I was looking at, Ive never used them and had great results...so seems silly to spend a bunch of money on a top one...I think Ill get one


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> They were the ones I was looking at, Ive never used them and had great results...so seems silly to spend a bunch of money on a top one...I think Ill get one


here is a couple links u may find useful.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/lucas-formula.4387/
http://lucasformula.com/
its designed to be used without really using a ppm/EC or pH pen(I highly recommend testers regardless because it can help u detect problems)
its accurate & have from my own experiences has been a very reliable feeding plan


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 25, 2015)

@Path of Light I love how you're jumping in and giving solid advice. This is what I think Rollitup is all about, people helping people.
@Bron-Y-Aur Stomp a PH meter is an absolute must in any grow. You can do any form; digital meter, test strips, testing solution (which is my prefered method). PPM tolerance varies by strain, so my feelings are as long as the little ones look happy and I'm regularly changing & cleaning reservoir. I won't be too picky on PPM. Everything in life is learned through experience, and we choose Hydroponics. Good luck with the growing.
-Shifty


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> here is a couple links u may find useful.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lucas-formula.4387/
> http://lucasformula.com/
> its designed to be used without really using a ppm/EC or pH pen(I highly recommend testers regardless because it can help u detect problems)
> its accurate & have from my own experiences has been a very reliable feeding plan


Awesome page, thanks


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light I love how you're jumping in and giving solid advice. This is what I think Rollitup is all about, people helping people.
> @Bron-Y-Aur Stomp a PH meter is an absolute must in any grow. You can do any form; digital meter, test strips, testing solution (which is my prefered method). PPM tolerance varies by strain, so my feelings are as long as the little ones look happy and I'm regularly changing & cleaning reservoir. I won't be too picky on PPM. Everything in life is learned through experience, and we choose Hydroponics. Good luck with the growing.
> -Shifty


I always test the PH, I use the Hagan glass tube from the pet store, seems to work great. And yea I also like this forum much better then the others, I find the others you got a handful of egomaniacs and ass holes who comment but dont actually offer any advice. This page is great


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

@Bron-Y-Aur Stomp welcome to riu this is a great site for anyone who wants to be involved in cannabis culture I've learned more on here than my fellow growers and youtube combined, it's all here no need to go anywhere else you can just pick up your phone and find the answers your looking for. 

Led Zeppelin were the four greatest artists ever to come together and produce art, this is exemplified greatly if listened to on lsd, don't know if you trip and if you don't that's cool but if you do you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> @Bron-Y-Aur Stomp welcome to riu this is a great site for anyone who wants to be involved in cannabis culture I've learned more on here than my fellow growers and youtube combined, it's all here no need to go anywhere else you can just pick up your phone and find the answers your looking for.
> 
> Led Zeppelin were the four greatest artists ever to come together and produce art, this is exemplified greatly if listened to on lsd, don't know if you trip and if you don't that's cool but if you do you know what I'm talking about.


Couldn't agree more, to me there is no debate, the best band of all time is Led Zeppelin. And do I trip? yea, Going to California is my # 1 chill and trip song. The Lyrics, The sound and the Voice put Zeppelin head and shoulders above everyone else.


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> Couldn't agree more, to me there is no debate, the best band of all time is Led Zeppelin. And do I trip? yea, Going to California is my # 1 chill and trip song. The Lyrics, The sound and the Voice put Zeppelin head and shoulders above everyone else.


I think its about that time to hit the cow pasture down the road


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> Couldn't agree more, to me there is no debate, the best band of all time is Led Zeppelin. And do I trip? yea, Going to California is my # 1 chill and trip song. The Lyrics, The sound and the Voice put Zeppelin head and shoulders above everyone else.


Ya that's def a favorite Battle of Evermore is intense on l


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ya that's def a favorite Battle of Evermore is intense on l


Oh yea, that song can take ya deep. You ever hear the song Me and My Stone by the Stampeder's? Cool vibe too it. When the Levee Breaks s another one. Also very psychedelic Rare Bob Marley track, couldn't find it anywhere on You Tube so I uploaded it to my own page.





Check that out, take whatever you want , close your eyes and listen to that


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> I think its about that time to hit the cow pasture down the road


Don't get shot lol. If you do find some post some pics on this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hunting-mushrooms.886325/

If you want to start to grow mushrooms I'm about to start my first grow so you can follow my progress and learn from my fuck ups lol. This is a good thread read the first few posts it's easy.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-grow-mushrooms-the-easy-way.625333/page-21#post-12011312


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Don't get shot lol. If you do find some post some pics on this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/hunting-mushrooms.886325/
> 
> ...


Ive thought about growing mushrooms, but I live between a horse farm and a cow farm... all liberty caps so they are pretty easy to come by but I might try it for some other types.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> Ive thought about growing mushrooms, but I live between a horse farm and a cow farm... all liberty caps so they are pretty easy to come by but I might try it for some other types.


Lucky bastard. I have to search for mushrooms every time and they're scarce sometimes so I've resorted to growing.

I notice you're from the maritimes, cheers brother.


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Lucky bastard. I have to search for mushrooms every time and they're scarce sometimes so I've resorted to growing.


Have you found them more in horse fields or cow? Usually ill find a clump of them in the cow fields at random places, but never found any in the horse field.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> Have you found them more in horse fields or cow? Usually ill find a clump of them in the cow fields at random places, but never found any in the horse field.


Ya I'm pretty sure they only grow in cow shit, maybe we could get a second opinion, and are you sure your getting liberty caps in the maritimes I'm in the maritimes and we don't get liberty, maybe I'm wrong. @[email protected] hey bro do you have time to chime in here and give us your opinion?


----------



## Bron-Y-Aur Stomp (Oct 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'm pretty sure they only grow in cow shit, maybe we could get a second opinion, and are you sure your getting liberty caps in the maritimes I'm in the maritimes and we don't get liberty, maybe I'm wrong. @[email protected] hey bro do you have time to chime in here and give us your opinion?


Pretty sure, thats what everyone has always called them any ways. The look like them, tall skinny stem, brownish beige slim tops, but im not expert , they do get you high though, if I can get some iull show some pics, getting close to the window of getting them I think


----------



## New Age United (Oct 25, 2015)

Bron-Y-Aur Stomp said:


> Pretty sure, thats what everyone has always called them any ways. The look like them, tall skinny stem, brownish beige slim tops, but im not expert , they do get you high though, if I can get some iull show some pics, getting close to the window of getting them I think


Cool shit


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 25, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @Path of Light I love how you're jumping in and giving solid advice. This is what I think Rollitup is all about, people helping people.
> @Bron-Y-Aur Stomp a PH meter is an absolute must in any grow. You can do any form; digital meter, test strips, testing solution (which is my prefered method). PPM tolerance varies by strain, so my feelings are as long as the little ones look happy and I'm regularly changing & cleaning reservoir. I won't be too picky on PPM. Everything in life is learned through experience, and we choose Hydroponics. Good luck with the growing.
> -Shifty


If i think I have info that is useful I try to bring it into the light,but if i have nothing useful to add, I will sit back in the shadows & watch & hopefully learn from the many RIU users that have vast knowledge about different aspects of growing with varying degrees of expertise,that freely share with others in hopes that we all as a community grow better medicine together


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 26, 2015)

Found this stuff posted for sale last night. Buying today, really only interested in; tank & regulator, hood, new bulbs. Should be able to sell other stuff to local hydro shop, and recuperate all my cost if not darn close. Craigslist is too damn addictive.
-Shifty


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 26, 2015)

thats alot of nice stuff i would think u could def sale what u dont need, but hey all that stuff could be utilized at 1 point or another.nice find shifty.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'm pretty sure they only grow in cow shit, maybe we could get a second opinion, and are you sure your getting liberty caps in the maritimes I'm in the maritimes and we don't get liberty, maybe I'm wrong. @[email protected] hey bro do you have time to chime in here and give us your opinion?


cubensis and pans will grow on both semilanceata is more of a grass decomposer, and fairly common if you live a good ways north.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2015)

New Age United said:


> @Bron-Y-Aur Stomp welcome to riu this is a great site for anyone who wants to be involved in cannabis culture I've learned more on here than my fellow growers and youtube combined, it's all here no need to go anywhere else you can just pick up your phone and find the answers your looking for.
> 
> Led Zeppelin were the four greatest artists ever to come together and produce art, this is exemplified greatly if listened to on lsd, don't know if you trip and if you don't that's cool but if you do you know what I'm talking about.


Dude! You have never been more right in your life! Led Zeppelin goes way beyond great. Someone will listin to Kashmir for the very first time 2000 years from now and get chills up their spines. I want Led Zeppelin "Going to California" played at my funeral! lol While we're here, go listen to "When the levee breaks" and listen to the opening drums....that's God speaking...

My first concert was Led Zeppelin in Long Beach, CA in 1975. I was 14 years old and it changed my life! I remember we scored some Columbian Gold weed just for the concert and it was a big deal because it was the real deal, all golden and frosty. Of course it had a ton of seeds but all pot back then was that way. It was $40/oz and I remember thinking that was fucking crazy expensive! It was 4X as much as I've ever spent before. haha


----------



## New Age United (Oct 27, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Dude! You have never been more right in your life! Led Zeppelin goes way beyond great. Someone will listin to Kashmir for the very first time 2000 years from now and get chills up their spines. I want Led Zeppelin "Going to California" played at my funeral! lol While we're here, go listen to "When the levee breaks" and listen to the opening drums....that's God speaking...
> 
> My first concert was Led Zeppelin in Long Beach, CA in 1975. I was 14 years old and it changed my life! I remember we scored some Columbian Gold weed just for the concert and it was a big deal because it was the real deal, all golden and frosty. Of course it had a ton of seeds but all pot back then was that way. It was $40/oz and I remember thinking that was fucking crazy expensive! It was 4X as much as I've ever spent before. haha


You got to see them live lucky bastard. Do you ever really need somebody, to mess up your mind, will you ever remember me baby, cause it feels so good, cuz it was just your first time and you knew you would, epic. Every lyric every note is epic, perfect really I don't know how they did it.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 27, 2015)

So I'm running a few good strains right now. Here a quick list:

Tangie
Blue Cheese
9 Pound Hammer
Blue Dream
ChemDawg
Gorilla Glue #4
Jesus OG
Juicy Fruit
Obama Kush
Ozma (High CBD)
Sunset Sherbet
Fire OG
Dutch Treat
I also have a few strains of my own.

I have some plants in soil, one Aero/NFT rack and a shit load of coco tables. It should be an interesting Winter!


----------



## shinedog55 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is by far the best thread I've read on the board to this point. I grew for a few years but circumstances caused me to have to put it aside for several. I believe I stopped around the time this thread was started from the looks of the dates. Anyway, I've made it through about the first 200 pages so far and to that point it seems fairly redundant in the questions. I really don't want to be the guy to ask the same questions already posed after years and years of a continued thread. I'm really looking for some thoughts on my next setup. So let's get started.

1) Being 200 pages into the thread and not wanting to take another week to finish it out, I'm curious if there have been any significant changes or improvements to the flowering, fence post system that instructions were created for originally? If there have been I don't mind going to look for those changes, but if it's still fundamentally the same I've got the information I need then.

I'm beginning to plan and build out my space for veg and flower. I've grown in soil in the past and had pretty good luck with it. However, keeping multiple plants in veg for mothers and then allowing roots space to grow, etc. really took up a great deal of floor space. It looks like with the system I can allocate more space to square footage in the flowering area and not so much in veg. In my space I have a few limitations to consider and that's why I need opinions in my planning. 1. Temps and 2. Power and both actually relate to one another. I don't know how much power I will have to work with at this point and with that I don't know what environmental controls I will have the ability to run. Anyway let's get started with the other questions I would like opinions on.

I guess I'm trying to pack as much punch as possible while keeping heat down in order to avoid additional power requirements of a cooling unit.

2) LIGHT - I have a space of around 12' x 8' to 10' x 8' to work with in my flower room. I'd like to run three of the fence post units. As stated above power and heat will be a potential issue. I've considered running 3 600w HPS lamps (one for each unit). I've had 1000w lamps before and they just put off too much heat in my opinion for my current situation. However, if money were no object would 3 LED lamps work better? I don't know much about LED's and I've read a little on the CREE DIY stuff but honestly I'm not much of a DIY guy. Building the units will be about as much DIY as I need in this situation. So what are your thoughts on flowering under LED opposed to HPS in terms of power vs. output and does anyone have any recommendations on lights? Brands? Models? Etc.

2) CO2 - It looks like CO2 is a critical component of a successful grow. I don't know how difficult it's going to be to get a tank filled around where I live. I'm curious about the burners using propane, but will they generate too much heat?

3) CONTROLS - I tried the DWC bubble buckets at one time. I saw success in plants growing quickly and large, but I just couldn't control water temp enough to avoid root rot setting in. That being said I've been looking at controls for PH, PPM, Temp etc. for the reservoirs of each unit. I've seen systems that basically just report stats, to systems that actually control the variables by lower and increasing ph. I guess automation is the term I'm looking for. Anyone have an opinion on these systems? Again money not being an object are they worth it? What brands would you recommend?

4) My last question relates to clones. I will most likely have to start from seeds due to my lack of a connection for a clone in my area. I get the idea behind popping the seed and adding it to a neoprene sleeve once the tap root sets, etc. No problems there. What I am concerned about is the plants maturity in the veg system before taking clones. Having started from a seed before I know it can take a while for a plant to really mature to a point clones can be taken. Or at least mature clones. Also, extended time in the veg unit could lead to some root issues it seems based on the roots extending beyond the depth of the unit. Thoughts? Also, once clones have been taken from the grown up seedlings, rooted, vegged and placed in flower that initial process is going to require sexing if you want to maintain a lesbian colony. How difficult is it to remove male plants from the flowering system without disrupting the other plants or at least the roots. If they are tangled I don't imagine you're going to want to cut the roots and risk the potential of leaving dying rotting roots in the misting tube. Again thoughts on this?

I know it's a long post, but any and all hope is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MouseE (Oct 29, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> So I'm running a few good strains right now.
> 
> I have some plants in soil, one Aero/NFT rack and a shit load of coco tables. It should be an interesting Winter!


Do you have a favorite medium to grow in? If so why


----------



## MouseE (Oct 29, 2015)

Shinedo, u don't have much experience per say but I'm in a similar situation on lights and Ive done a bit of research.

HPS seem rather mandatory when it come down to it, if your gonna use led or mh its best to combine the two. Apparently this is the best according to some. If you running on a budget of power like me you might wanna look at 2 600 hps supplemented by an led. I have a 1000 hps/mh but I'm afraid if I run it with a 600, an led, my veg t5s, the heater/ac, and other appliences *sprayers, fans, etc.
I'm running a 325 lumigrow and I've seen really good results from it. Although led tech is advancing quickly and it's one from about 3-5 years ago so you could find better. They make 5 watt diodes now that actually produce more than a 1000 but there's problems that come with it. 3 diodes is what you want. LEDS aren't cheap though.

"Remember light must be maximized before co2 comes into play"
-Stinkbud

Mouse_E


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2015)

shinedog55 said:


> This is by far the best thread I've read on the board to this point. I grew for a few years but circumstances caused me to have to put it aside for several. I believe I stopped around the time this thread was started from the looks of the dates. Anyway, I've made it through about the first 200 pages so far and to that point it seems fairly redundant in the questions. I really don't want to be the guy to ask the same questions already posed after years and years of a continued thread. I'm really looking for some thoughts on my next setup. So let's get started.
> 
> 1) Being 200 pages into the thread and not wanting to take another week to finish it out, I'm curious if there have been any significant changes or improvements to the flowering, fence post system that instructions were created for originally? If there have been I don't mind going to look for those changes, but if it's still fundamentally the same I've got the information I need then.
> 
> ...


1) My basic system is the same although the dimensions have changed somewhat. You can build it to whatever size you want though. Don't be afraid to freestyle. Biggest difference is the netting I use to train the plants vs. just having post to support the plant. I went to 5" fence posts a few years back. I also use a 27 Gallon strong box for the res.

2) You don't have to have CO2 to be successful. In fact, CO2 adds a whole bunch of headaches that you are better off not dealing with on the first grow. Light is way more important than CO2!

3) If your PH is shifting you probably have other problems to worry about besides PH. Your PH should stay fairly stable. Change your res every week and you should be good to go.

4) If you can't get clones buy feminized seeds. If you do want to use normal seeds start the plant in soil first. Take some cuttings and flower the original plant. If it's a girl, you're stoked, if it's a boy go put it under a shop fluorescent light in another room. Collect the pollen and save it for later. You can paint it on a bud and only that bud will produce seeds. BAM you're a fucking seed baron!

I've been using the Botanicare Kind line of nutrients lately. It's a two part formula. I just follow the directions on the back of the jug. It has every week mapped out for you already. Don't mix the nutes together ahead of time!! Just pour in part A and mix, then pour in part B. How fucking easy is that! I also run Botanicare Hydroguard. It's a beneficial bacteria that helps keep your roots healthy and free from root rot.

Roots tangling in your veg unit? Don't be a pussy! Cut those little bitches off at the hips. They'll get over it. The only thing you don't want is dead roots floating around, rotting and then fucking everything up.

Good luck bro!
SB

Tips? Don't fuck with LEDs right now. 600s are a good choice but 1000W lights are better. The only reason I'd run 600s is if power was really expensive like Cali.


----------



## TeNa (Oct 31, 2015)

Great thread! Can you elaborate more on the LED lights please. Thanks!


----------



## shinedog55 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd also like to get an idea of spacing. I'll probably freestyle a bit on the setup, but I'd like your thoughts on ideal plant spacing between each plant or essentially spacing between net pots.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 31, 2015)

shinedog55 said:


> I'd also like to get an idea of spacing. I'll probably freestyle a bit on the setup, but I'd like your thoughts on ideal plant spacing between each plant or essentially spacing between net pots.


Are you talking clone, veg, or flower? How many plants are you looking to have? What style of grow? Just some basic info can go a long way. Sorry if you've previously mentioned.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello all, ive got a few issues im hoping to get help with..

1st) my roots are getting a bit brown and im no sure if its ok and just the nutes or if its rot. i only fed them once so far, i mixed 27ml advanced nutes a/b with 15L of water, im using 2x 60L totes stacked as my veg unit.

2nd) After first feed i noticed the leaf tips curled up about 2 days later, they are about 5 weeks old, took 3-4 weeks for the kush to pop roots. my ph meter broke so im not sure of ppm, just following instructions on the bottle for now...

3rd) im having trouble with the environment in my flower room. im running 2x 600w blowing air thru the hoods with vortex fan in a sealed room. the temps got too hot so i started pulling in air from outside which is nice and cool now, but i noticed my humidity now drops below 25%. ive been running a humidifier but it doesnt get up past 30-40%...

oh and i just read one of the last post about cutting roots, if mine are hanging down in the second tote sitting in the water should i cut them back? 

thanks guys, hope the pics help.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 31, 2015)

@joey green 
With diagnosing cannabis issues, I've always consulted this website.
http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures
It has helped me multiple times. From the pictures I'd say you probably have some heat stress going on, possible light burn, or nutrient burn. How far off canopy are lights? When you put hand right on canopy is the light uncomfortable on your skin? I'm assuming you have good air circulation on plants. You could always adjust lights, adjust nutrients to half strength & work up to full strength. My opinion is your roots look good though. Do you have your outside air on continuous or timer/temp probe plug?
-Shifty


----------



## shinedog55 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shifty, I'm mainly talking about flowering. I'm in the process of setting up my systems and rooms. I'm just in the planning phase so spacing kind of determines build out of both the room and the flowering units. Appropriate spacing kind of determines the rest in terms of room dimensions, # of units, etc.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 31, 2015)

shinedog55 said:


> Shifty, I'm mainly talking about flowering. I'm in the process of setting up my systems and rooms. I'm just in the planning phase so spacing kind of determines build out of both the room and the flowering units. Appropriate spacing kind of determines the rest in terms of room dimensions, # of units, etc.


Do you have a plant count limit? For instance I've got 12 limit now, but have kind of built for future with patients. This picture doesn't show the finished units. But I'm going with 2 separate rail systems in my flower tent so every 3-4 weeks I'm harvesting plants. For my 4' rail I put 4 net pots, 2 holes off the ends a bit with about 14"-16" spacing. So I can handle max 16 flowering plants at a time currently. I'll update with finished pictures, my phone was dead earlier. Just start out minimal & what works for you.
-Shifty
Edit: yes, I'm replacing the round pvc pipe after this run. I've got 4 rails that are going in.


----------



## Jermb420 (Nov 1, 2015)

Strawberry Cough took over!


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 1, 2015)

Jermb420 said:


> Strawberry Cough took over!


Made me laugh. 
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Nov 1, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @joey green
> With diagnosing cannabis issues, I've always consulted this website.
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures
> It has helped me multiple times. From the pictures I'd say you probably have some heat stress going on, possible light burn, or nutrient burn. How far off canopy are lights? When you put hand right on canopy is the light uncomfortable on your skin? I'm assuming you have good air circulation on plants. You could always adjust lights, adjust nutrients to half strength & work up to full strength. My opinion is your roots look good though. Do you have your outside air on continuous or timer/temp probe plug?
> -Shifty


Shifty! thanks for the link, much better then the document i was using. i think ur right about the heat stress, my tallest plant is about 7" about from a 400w MH not aircooled, and the one plant got a little nute burn but the rest are fine so im not worried, just gonna move the light up and see what happens. 
the air in my flower room is a bitch, the intake fan turns on and off with the lights keeping my temps in check but my humidity drops like crazy and with the humidifier running 24/7 i still cant keep it at 50%.
any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 1, 2015)

@joey green can you give some basics on flower area? Is it a room or tent? Dimensions? Lighting used & wattage? Size & cfm of intakes/outtakes? Lights air cooled? Temperature - High/Low, average temp 4-6hr after lights on? If it is a room, are you using the house heating/cooling to control room environment?
I think once we can get your temps under control the humidity will get back to normal.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 1, 2015)

joey green said:


> View attachment 3532823 View attachment 3532823 View attachment 3532823 View attachment 3532824 View attachment 3532825 View attachment 3532826
> 
> Hello all, ive got a few issues im hoping to get help with..
> 
> ...


You're room is way too hot. I can tell because your leaves are curling up on the sides. The high temps has most likely caused root rot. You have to keep your room below 78 or use another grow method like coco or soil. You can try to run some Hydroguard in your res but it may be too late. If they get really bad my you may want to think about some sort of chlorine shock to kill the bad bacteria.


----------



## joey green (Nov 1, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @joey green can you give some basics on flower area? Is it a room or tent? Dimensions? Lighting used & wattage? Size & cfm of intakes/outtakes? Lights air cooled? Temperature - High/Low, average temp 4-6hr after lights on? If it is a room, are you using the house heating/cooling to control room environment?
> I think once we can get your temps under control the humidity will get back to normal.
> -Shifty


ok here's some details. my setup is a bedroom separated into 2 by a wall of panda film, flower side is 9' x 10'. im running 2x 600 watt hps in air cooled hoods, pulling air from within the room using a 6" vortex fan 347cfm blowing thru the lights and into a carbon filter. im using a bathroom fan to pull air into the room from outside, this is where i believe the problems occurs, once i start pulling in outside air the humidity drops. light off my temps are about 73, lights on temps are from 80-90, lights off humidity is at 40-50, once the fan kicks on it drops to 25ish, humidifier runs non stop. i got 4 girls in dirt right now on that side.
the veg side is 9'x8' with a 400w MH not aircooled, 2 fans running blowing air around, i moved the light to 15" away from canopy, temps on that side are usually about 82 with 40-50 humidity. i have a mother in dirt and a SB veg unit with 15L of water going on that side...
Stink i really hope its not root rot, i know my temps are a little high in the veg room but i just pinched my plants the other day so they recovering from that still....


----------



## Path of Light (Nov 2, 2015)

joey green said:


> ok here's some details. my setup is a bedroom separated into 2 by a wall of panda film, flower side is 9' x 10'. im running 2x 600 watt hps in air cooled hoods, pulling air from within the room using a 6" vortex fan 347cfm blowing thru the lights and into a carbon filter. im using a bathroom fan to pull air into the room from outside, this is where i believe the problems occurs, once i start pulling in outside air the humidity drops. light off my temps are about 73, lights on temps are from 80-90, lights off humidity is at 40-50, once the fan kicks on it drops to 25ish, humidifier runs non stop. i got 4 girls in dirt right now on that side.
> the veg side is 9'x8' with a 400w MH not aircooled, 2 fans running blowing air around, i moved the light to 15" away from canopy, temps on that side are usually about 82 with 40-50 humidity. i have a mother in dirt and a SB veg unit with 15L of water going on that side...
> Stink i really hope its not root rot, i know my temps are a little high in the veg room but i just pinched my plants the other day so they recovering from that still....View attachment 3533860 View attachment 3533861 View attachment 3533862


you say your pulling air from within the room & blowing through your lights & filter?
Your defeating the purpose of air-cooled hoods, you need an external source of COOLER air going through ur hoods. I know peeps have different approaches to venting hoods blow vs suck (yes there is threads on that subject too). Your filter isn't being used very well. It may scrub rom air but it isn't going anywhere. My preference is to have cooler air pulled through the filter (→ filter → hood(s) → fan → outside vent) It is more efficient at cooling your lights & room.Your room temps was up to 90. Your hoods are staggered & in an odd angle.Could u not straighten ur hoods & mount ur fan on the back wall & exhaust into a different area? So of u have a fan for ur lights & an exhaust fan for the room & a passive intake drawing from an interior room that has bodies now & then it would help with some extra Co2. If you have a plant count like most peeps here that 9x10 is really too big, with 2 600 a 4x8 would work better & it should be easier to maintain acceptable temps.If ur a legal grow it would make it easier setting up ventilation.
Veg room my advice cool that hood.Check this link for ur temp humidity problems. During lights out what is ur temp & humidity? If conditions are right ur gonna get mildew & mold. http://www.dpcalc.org/
Hope this helps.
Path


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 2, 2015)

Received my package today that holds what They say is Barneys Farm Grape Ape seeds. I'll pop a couple and see what becomes of them.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Nov 2, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> you say your pulling air from within the room & blowing through your lights & filter?
> Your defeating the purpose of air-cooled hoods, you need an external source of COOLER air going through ur hoods. I know peeps have different approaches to venting hoods blow vs suck (yes there is threads on that subject too). Your filter isn't being used very well. It may scrub rom air but it isn't going anywhere. My preference is to have cooler air pulled through the filter (→ filter → hood(s) → fan → outside vent) It is more efficient at cooling your lights & room.Your room temps was up to 90. Your hoods are staggered & in an odd angle.Could u not straighten ur hoods & mount ur fan on the back wall & exhaust into a different area? So of u have a fan for ur lights & an exhaust fan for the room & a passive intake drawing from an interior room that has bodies now & then it would help with some extra Co2. If you have a plant count like most peeps here that 9x10 is really too big, with 2 600 a 4x8 would work better & it should be easier to maintain acceptable temps.If ur a legal grow it would make it easier setting up ventilation.
> Veg room my advice cool that hood.Check this link for ur temp humidity problems. During lights out what is ur temp & humidity? If conditions are right ur gonna get mildew & mold. http://www.dpcalc.org/
> Hope this helps.
> Path


lights off my room is 75 and 53% today. i dont want to exhaust outside because its gonna be very cold soon and i dont want my crazy neighbor wondering why hot air comes out my basement all night every night. i was thinking to have the outside air pulled straight into the lights instead of the room but im wondering if in 2 months when outside temps drop to -22 will that break the bulb? the high heat meeting the freezing cold....
my light setup is structured for my SB system and the design i built, im just running the mother plants thru for now while i figure out my temps and finish setting up my room.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 4, 2015)

Up close and personal with week 6 flowering Critical Kush. They are all loving the 1000w hps.
-Shifty


----------



## Veek da Freak (Nov 6, 2015)

joey green said:


> lights off my room is 75 and 53% today. i dont want to exhaust outside because its gonna be very cold soon and i dont want my crazy neighbor wondering why hot air comes out my basement all night every night. i was thinking to have the outside air pulled straight into the lights instead of the room but im wondering if in 2 months when outside temps drop to -22 will that break the bulb? the high heat meeting the freezing cold....
> my light setup is structured for my SB system and the design i built, im just running the mother plants thru for now while i figure out my temps and finish setting up my room.


I'm pretty sure you'll have a condensation issue. Probably cause the lights to implode. If you're drawing fresh air from outside when it's that cold, you'll have to find a way to temper it first.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

I had root rot issues several weeks ago but I caught it early and I was able to save most of my plants by transferring them from aero/nft to coco. Right now I have some super lemon haze in stinks first version of the double tub veg system. My roots are not white but some are darker color and I thought it may be due to the dark nutes of my canna veg A and rhizotonic. I put 2 frozen 2-liter bottles in the morning and at night to keep the Rez cool. I want to do my perpetual in aero/nft but might have to go to coco to avoid root rot. Oh and I also run Dutch masters zone.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 7, 2015)

After talking with @ttystikk, I've worked up the courage to start using scrog. Picked up the necessary pieces to adapt the Stinkbud style pvc racks to have an adjustable screen made out of pvc frame & mason twine as the screen. Making them with 2" holes in screen. I'll snap some photos once the transition is complete. Also topped some of my vegging plants to get them workable for the new style.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> After talking with @ttystikk, I've worked up the courage to start using scrog. Picked up the necessary pieces to adapt the Stinkbud style pvc racks to have an adjustable screen made out of pvc frame & mason twine as the screen. Making them with 2" holes in screen. I'll snap some photos once the transition is complete. Also topped some of my vegging plants to get them workable for the new style.
> -Shifty


Why not just a simple dwc bucket?


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Why not just a simple dwc bucket?


I'm not changing the grow style, just the rack itself a bit to have a supported screen that I can adjust up with growth. Just trying to level out my plant growth. Not quite sure what your saying about a dwc bucket.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I'm not changing the grow style, just the rack itself a bit to have a supported screen that I can adjust up with growth. Just trying to level out my plant growth. Not quite sure what your saying about a dwc bucket.
> -Shifty


Oh ok never mind what I said. I thought you was going to just grow on plant via scrog that's why I Mentioned the dwc bucket.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 7, 2015)

@sky rocket all good bud. I'm just trying to get things setup so that when I increase plant count by taking on patients. That this system is running great, and we cycle thru the 72 plant capacity growing top notch heavy buds. My 2 seeds that were sold as Grape Ape Barney Farm (out of Amsterdam)that I started to germinate Wed night popped yesterday. So I've got them in Rapid footer plugs now, and really curious if they are legit or what mystery strain I have. On a side note, Tangie by Reserva Privada is such a lovely smelling plant. I'd love a whole tent full of that plant.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @sky rocket all good bud. I'm just trying to get things setup so that when I increase plant count by taking on patients. That this system is running great, and we cycle thru the 72 plant capacity growing top notch heavy buds. My 2 seeds that were sold as Grape Ape Barney Farm (out of Amsterdam)that I started to germinate Wed night popped yesterday. So I've got them in Rapid footer plugs now, and really curious if they are legit or what mystery strain I have. On a side note, Tangie by Reserva Privada is such a lovely smelling plant. I'd love a whole tent full of that plant.
> -Shifty


I grew tangie last year and she really does smell like citrus oranges. The closest thing I have have to grape right now is my current pheno hunt of rare dankness rare darkness ( grape ape x rare dankness #1). I'm searching for that grape dark flavor. I have 20 regular plants right now. Trying to find a keeper for 2016. I'm about to flower the first 10


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 8, 2015)

So what happens when you bring Kids to pickup supplies. Well, you end up with neon color twine. But here's where I'm going with my netting. Roughly a 2' × 4' under the T5, and the 4 plants can't wait to test it. I'll be finishing up 2 more screens that are 3.5' × 3.5' that will go over each flowering unit.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 12, 2015)

So I'm a little perplexed.about a week ago I traded some Pineapple kush for Gigabud with a local caregiver here. Wasn't sure about it at first, had very little to no effect. Well upon digging into the big bud last night I come across a very browned out leaf area. There be a seed in there, a hard viable seed. This catches my eye so now I'm digging thru this thing, and have to say it was a seedy bud. Do I try to trade some more, and see if its a one plant or one bud accident? Just feel bad for his patients if that is his every day kind of product.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Nov 12, 2015)

Veek da Freak said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll have a condensation issue. Probably cause the lights to implode. If you're drawing fresh air from outside when it's that cold, you'll have to find a way to temper it first.


thanks for the input, i wont be pulling in air when it gets that cold, dont want condensation on electrical equipment... hopefully temps drop in the basement around that time to help out. ive changed up my air flow since the last post, took some advice from Path of Light, now im pulling air from my veg room passing it through the lights and dumping it in the laundry room to remove most of the heat. its working great, temps are perfect, but the damn humidity still drops from above 50 to low 20's when i pull in outside air, and temps get too high if i dont... i dont seem right that im putting 2 gallons of water into the air with my humidifier every day...


----------



## joey green (Nov 12, 2015)

my apologies, its actually 1 gallon of water thats able to hold in the humidifier. box says 2...


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 13, 2015)

Reserva Privada Tangie. Week 6 pic. She looks and smells delicious.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 13, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> View attachment 3541891
> Reserva Privada Tangie. Week 6 pic. She looks and smells delicious.
> -Shifty


Looking good. How many phenos do you have going?


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 13, 2015)

@sky rocket the Tangie was a single seed throw in with my order from Attitude Seedbank.
But one that I'll be ordering seeds later to see all that strain has to offer.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 13, 2015)

Forgot to post this earlier, but that Tangie also developed buds on large fan leafs early on. Weirdest thing I've seen yet, and it surprised even some long time growers. See if the clones develop that way.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 15, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> View attachment 3541891
> Reserva Privada Tangie. Week 6 pic. She looks and smells delicious.
> -Shifty


FUCK YEA!! That Tangie looks dank as fuck bro! Those photos are making me so excited I think I may have blown a load! lol


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 15, 2015)

@StinkBud thanks man. Out of all the strains I've smelled so far, that plant is so amazing. Carrying that strain as my day smoke.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Nov 15, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Forgot to post this earlier, but that Tangie also developed buds on large fan leafs early on. Weirdest thing I've seen yet, and it surprised even some long time growers. See if the clones develop that way.
> -ShiftyView attachment 3541925


I saw the same thing with a Skywalker x presidential og plant. Really wierd. It eventually threw bananas.


----------



## MouseE (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey guys so I'm setting up my flower room now (I already got 2 I just switched the light cycle on) and this morning I've been thinking about light venting and I was just wonder on how you vent 2 lights? Can you do it with just one 440 CFM fan? I'd be running a 1000mh hps bulb supported with a 600 hps.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 17, 2015)

@MouseE I would think if your hoods are at least 6" that a 440cfm can pull air thru 2 hoods. That is as long as the length isn't obscenely long. Can always try and upgrade fan if it doesn't work.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Nov 17, 2015)

So from my understanding (imagine from left to right) I'll close the end of one reflector, place in light, set up ducking to connect to next hood, in the middle of ducking between hoods put in fan, then connect ducking to out tent blowing into next room.

Or do I put it at the begging of the first hood blowing all the way through both lights and ducking?


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 17, 2015)

@MouseE forgive the crude drawing. But this is how my tent is setup. Pulling air from outside tent thru light hoods and back out.
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 17, 2015)

From my understanding you want the fan on the end pulling the air out. That's how I run my two tents that way.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 17, 2015)

Rule of thumb 200cfm per 1000 watts of light. I have a 740 for just 2 600 wattsSomewhat overkill...lol


----------



## MouseE (Nov 17, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @MouseE forgive the crude drawing. But this is how my tent is setup. Pulling air from outside tent thru light hoods and back out.
> -Shifty


Nice that's what I thought I was doing minus the ducking on left end. Your drawing is perfect  

And yea I'm putting in a 440 for a 600 and 1000 and 220 in the tent to outer room for humidity. Then see if I need any upgrades after that


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Hey guys so I'm setting up my flower room now (I already got 2 I just switched the light cycle on) and this morning I've been thinking about light venting and I was just wonder on how you vent 2 lights? Can you do it with just one 440 CFM fan? I'd be running a 1000mh hps bulb supported with a 600 hps.


One 440 will be enough. I run my fans on the input of the lights. Your fan will get pretty hot if it's sucking warm air from the lights. I heard that the heat can lead to premature bearing failure.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Rule of thumb 200cfm per 1000 watts of light. I have a 740 for just 2 600 wattsSomewhat overkill...lol


Actually the "Rule of thumb" is from an old English common law that states, you can't beat your wife with a stick any larger than your thumb. Later the English changed the law to, you can't let your wife beat your dick if it's any smaller than your thumb. That's why the British never never get hand-jobs, it's against the law.


----------



## MouseE (Nov 26, 2015)

StinkBud said:


> Actually the "Rule of thumb" is from an old English common law that states, you can't beat your wife with a stick any larger than your thumb. Later the English changed the law to, you can't let your wife beat your dick if it's any smaller than your thumb. That's why the British never never get hand-jobs, it's against the law.


Holy moly, i dun even...


One more silly occurrence that came up (I hope!)
Aren't 6" inline fans suppose to be able to slip into 6" reflectors? My reflector has a grove like it was made to slip on a fan but when I try to put the 2 together...nothing

Also are grow tents made to be able to hold lights and stuff? The frame wobbles a bit don't want any disasters.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 27, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Holy moly, i dun even...
> 
> 
> One more silly occurrence that came up (I hope!)
> ...


Inline fans connect to the hose so it's the same size as the reflector, 6"...

The tent frame should support a couple of lights no problem.


----------



## MouseE (Nov 27, 2015)

Awww hell yea, i should have some pretty pictures and eye candy coming soonish


----------



## MouseE (Nov 28, 2015)

So I finally got shit set up although made some pretty NOOB mistakes. But gotta hand it to you on the 1000hps stink, those things are straight ridic. I wasn't so sure about all the hype, but after finally plugging one in.....holy......fucking.....shit!
The light output from that thing is insane! Makes my old school led look like a silly lantern!

Unfortunately I'm having some ballests not working problem so for now I'm gonna put a 400 mh, a led, and a 1000hps in a 5x10x6 space. Setting the screen up next.

I modified stinks original plan so I could get 2 flowering units inside mah tent since I love hazes and wanna get into growing some of these 12+ week strains.

Which leads me to my first noob mistake, I got a tent too short!

The room I resurrected for this is huge, the ceiling is over 25 ft in some places and it's about a 15x40 room, I wanted to abuse the height space but unfortunately I can't just flop over the grow tent roof like i was hoping.

Maybe it's time to build that pvc frame, attach some boards, slap on this mylar sheet that's been sitting in my basement forever, and do some hydro scrogging.

Or maybe learn vertical growing?

Or maybe not be a noob and let my plants get retardly big. This one in the pic had a 8"wide wall/ball of root growing behind the pump. I think I let it veg for like 1 and a half months.

It's been through hell tho, from the 5 day power outage here (20 hour long days of hand spraying sure do suck!) to the giant amount of roots to this last move...it and the green crack just refuse to die though!!! Over 12 different plants have all bit the dust in the buckets through their life!

Couldn't find a way to hook up inline fan closer inside the tent so on the wall it went, there's a lot of ducking but I'm hoping it will be okay since I got only 1 light it's supporting.

Cant wait to put in the new upcoming girls next week I hope, unfortunately during the power outage the cat knocked over the unit and scattered/played with my plants on the floor so I lost all my labels except 4! Lemon alien dawg, gsc, northern lights, bay dream, and a Durban poison are the newest additions.

How do you guys secure fans in tents? wire hangings?


----------



## joey green (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello all, hoping some of the more experienced eyes can help, not sure if these nuggets are ready yet.
also im having a hell of a time getting a consistent environment temp, the 347CFM isnt removing the heat from my 2x600's and dealing with the outside air is too unpredictable, today my lights off temp dropped to 62. lights on its back up to 78. If i had to pick either having temps at max get to 86 and use ice bottles to keep water cool, allowing perfect humidity and night temps, or, make sure temps never get above 79, plus bring in outside co2, but have big swings between night and day temps, and low humidity during lights on, which should i choose?    .....


----------



## newGrows (Nov 30, 2015)

How did you solve the issue of the sprayers shooting water over the edge of the top container and the lid not being watertight?


----------



## joey green (Dec 1, 2015)

newGrows said:


> How did you solve the issue of the sprayers shooting water over the edge of the top container and the lid not being watertight?


im no expert here, but i taped some plastic to the lid to catch the spray, jus make sure its not hanging down too far and blocking your actually spray heads. i also had to seal the holes in the handles, moisture collected and dripped out of them


----------



## kingpyro (Dec 1, 2015)

I put marine/automotive weather stripping on the top of the bin

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 1, 2015)

So plants end up not too happy when they get neglected for a week. Cause you end up in the hospital. Water isn't ph'd, vegging plants are overcome with new uncontrolled growth, some cuttings died from unbalanced water. Soooo much catch up, and new cuttings.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys one of my cycle timers (fortunately my cheapers auto 4min on 1min off) fell in a bucket of water for about a day. You think it will still work (is safe to plug in?)?


----------



## MouseE (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sorry shifty it's crazy how plants grow so fast sometime. Seems like they take forever to start vegging then even longer to recover from FIMMs then all of a sudden they burst out of control. One of my plants vegged for like over a month and its ridiculously big, I hope it doesn't stretch!

Anyone experiment with LSTs? I was thinking of drilling holes in the bucket, then putting in small wooden stakes or chopsticks, then tying the plants to that.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2015)

newGrows said:


> How did you solve the issue of the sprayers shooting water over the edge of the top container and the lid not being watertight?


Go to the hardware store and get some rope calk. It kind of looks like clay and comes in a roll. Trust me on this, nothing works better. You will have to change it about once a year as it dries out or gets funky.

Try to leave the lid on after you get a good seal.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 5, 2015)

MouseE said:


> Hey guys one of my cycle timers (fortunately my cheapers auto 4min on 1min off) fell in a bucket of water for about a day. You think it will still work (is safe to plug in?)?


I don't know if it will work but I do know that if it doesn't, I wanna watch! Please video the fireworks and post it on YouTube #Water+Electricity

I'm fucking with ya... If it's an old mechanical timer with the little tabs, you should be able to let it dry out for a few days and be okay.


----------



## joey green (Dec 11, 2015)

first time doing scrog, just wondering if i should be removing leaves so light gets to the buds?
i feel like its too bushy....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 11, 2015)

How about 6 pounds every 3 weeks


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2015)

joey green said:


> first time doing scrog, just wondering if i should be removing leaves so light gets to the buds?
> i feel like its too bushy....


It's okay to remove the bottom leaves to increase air-flow and reduce canopy thickness but don't remove any others. The leaves are what's making the sugar to grow the buds.


----------



## joey green (Dec 12, 2015)

ok thanks!
this is my first run using your system, and i can def see a difference between this and the soil grow i started with, from growth rates, to stem sizes, bud sites, and oh the crystals!, wow they are everywhere already, cant wait to see the finished goods. THANKS!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 14, 2015)

StinkBud, and company!

I’m a first time poster long time reader and I’ve finally got my first Stinkbud grow pretty dialed in. I have a lot to get off my chest, especially cause I haven't been able to show or talk to anyone about this fun project I have been working on. So I’m gonna make this post count. Haha.

I have dabbled over the past two decades with many different types of grows, but I've never invested the time or money that I should have to build a proper set up. I went into this whole thing thinking that I had decent knowledge of growing, boy I was wrong, now I can see I was a total noob at that point. 

I believe I saw my first aeroponic set up around 2003 and ever since then I have wanted to go this route, so thank you very much for taking the time to share you knowledge because even with all the BS there is out there on the internet, there is still a serious lack of quality comprehensive aeroponic instructions.

I started with Cervantes’ book, then Rosenthal’s, then I browsed the web until I found this thread and I have since read the entire thing, then moved on to “Harvest A Pound” as well as superstoner1's threads. 

So I should probably also say thanks to Superstoner1 for the knowledge he shared as well as the other stinkbuddies that chimed in overtime such as Andyman, etc. BTW, what ever happened to those guys?

Kinda bummed I missed out on the whole stinkbuddies website, but not bummed that I missed out on the drama that went along with that, jeez guys, SB created this whole movement and I couldn't believe how they treated him. If I would have been around I would have had to pass around some virtual bitch slaps to all the haters. Glad to see the drama has faded.

SB: As I read through all that nonsense I was blown away. Sorry for all the shit you’ve been through over the past few years brother. Funny, I totally feel like I know you, and you probably have know idea who I am. (I will elaborate later.) I have found that the cannabis industry is just like another in that there always seems to be bad apples on even the dankest granny smith tree. Surrounding yourself with the right people makes all the difference and I am sorry to hear that there were some snakes that made their way into your inner circle.

I have been a medical grower in all my past operations, but my state recently approved recreational cannabis so I am going to be getting my cultivation license, processing license and opening a store. I am not just doing this so that I can get out of the nine to five, but so I can "spread the love" as SB puts it. 

I am a big believer in something my grandmother always said, "charity starts at home." I did not understand what she meant until I was a grown-ass-man with three kids of my own, and I believe that there are lots great interpretations of it. The way I take it to heart is that if I can put my self in the best possible situation, I am best suited to help others. If I am broke and can’t help myself, how can I help others? I recently started a non profit organization comprised of local commercial growers with the common goal of getting people off "spice" and other synthetic and super dangerous drugs. Even though I am on the commercial side of the game, I am not just in it for the money. I cannot say the same for all commercial growers, but I can speak for the community of commercial growers that I am a part of and we all have the common goal of helping our crazy world through cannabis.

I will be comparing my SB system to a true high pressure aeroponic set up to decide how I will be building my commercial grow when that time comes. I have been around a few HPA grows and I have always been impressed with quality and yield, but I have a hard time believing that the potential extra yield or quality will be worth all the extra time, work and maintenance that goes into HPA. Eventually both of my systems will be running the same strains from the same clones so that it will be a true apples to apples comparison. I will start a journal when I am ready so those interested can follow.

First things first I am still currently dialing in my StinkBud system. I am running 3 tents, a hand build one from PVC and a tarp that holds my cloner, an Apollo 24"x48"x60" tent with my veg unit, and an Apollo 48"x96"x80" tent for my flower room. I have had great success with the Apollo line of tents and would recommend them to any friend. They really save a few bucks and the only issue you may run into are a few light leaks which are easily fixable with any kind of tacky light proof tape.

To remain within the law I will not be able to build the HPA setup until after I have my license. I call my current testing facility with my SB systems “The Lab.”

I keep my lab surgery room clean. I have seen a lot of sloppy grows over the years and every one has ended up with pests, mildew of mold…FUCK THAT SHIT! Its worth taking the extra 20 min to clean up after every time mess around in my lab which is a hell of a lot easier to do without dirt. 

My aero cloner is a right out “Harvest a Pound.” Strong Box with 400 gal/hr Active Aqua pump. Works like a charm and I have a 100% rooting rate. I have the cloner set under a 2’ 2 bulb HO T5 24/7. My res temps are a little on the cool side around 62 to 65 degrees so I probably do not root as fast as I could if I had the temps a little higher. I’d rather take a few extra days to root than deal with algae, funk, and root rot. Still I get roots within 7 to 14 days, even when I clone my tops.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 14, 2015)

My veg room is about 75 degrees and I am able to maintain reservoir temps at about 66 to 68 degrees without a chiller. I run one 8’ oscillating fan 24/7, and one 8 inch clip fan drawing in fresh air when lights are on. I will eventually hook a thermostat to my clip on fan. I built a double stacked veg unit that is a hybrid of the OG SB veg and the newer version with the “tough boxes” (now called something else but good as ever). I love how well it works! I keep the root chamber insulted with bubble reflective insulation (also helps keep out light), works great! 

I have the veg unit set under a 2’ 8 bulb HO T5 and a 2’ 4 bulb T5. My internode length is kick ass and I couldn't be happier.

I use a Inkbird IHC-200 AC 110V - 240V Digital Dural Stage Humidity Control Humidifier Dehumidifier Controller w/ Pre-wired Plug Outlet of control my humidity, and for $45 you cant go wrong. It has one outlet to turn on your humidifier and one to activate a dehumidifier or exhaust fan. If my humidity falls below 50% my humidifier turns on (rarely happens) and 4” 100 cfm duct exhaust fan turns on if the humidity gets over 57%. It works awesome, well it usually does. I have bought two of these humidity controllers and one workers great and the other will kinda wigs out every once in a while. Someday I will get one of the higher end ones, but this works fine for now. 

My sealed co2 enriched flower room consists of 2 adapted SB aero/nft systems under two 1000 watt HIDs in cooled hoods. I picked up one magnetic ballast with 8” AC hood, and 3 month old Hortilux bulb for $185 and I bought a 1000 watt dimable digital ballast for $115 shipped, Hortilux bulb for $55 shipped off Amazon, and I picked up my 6” cool tube from a local hydro store for $59…not bad! 740 cfm (craigslist $40) inline fan pushes cold fresh outside air past the lights and out the tent with a backdraft vent to prevent any light leakage. 

With all that light in a sealed tent how the hell do I keep my room temps cool? Obviously I needed AC, so I found a window ac for sale on CL for $40. I cut a 25” x 17” hole in the side of my tent, covered the edge of the cut with Gorilla Tape, and stuck the window AC right in the hole! I taped it around the whole thing to seal it for light and CO2 and now I could keep my room at 60 degrees if I wanted to. If fucking dope and I didn't have to spend $600 on a portable AC that wouldn't have fit in my tent in the first place. I plan to build a table to hold the AC out of 2x4s, but it is comfortably sitting on 2 stacked strongboxes with a piece of plywood on top in the meantime. It actually looks pretty good as is so maybe I wont mess with it. I control the AC with a cheap $38 Inkbird Itc-308 Digital Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostat, 2-stage, 1000w, w/ Sensor bought on Amazon. It works great!

Since I run co2 I run my room temp a little on the higher side between 82 and 85 degrees. I am still looking for some solid information regarding the best temps for co2 and all I can find is conflicting information, even in the books I mentioned reading above. So any information from SB or any other experienced co2 enricher would be much appreciated. 

After countless hours of research and feeling a little cheap at that moment I bought the Titan Controls 702618 Atlas 2 Preset Carbon Dioxide Gas Monitor and Controller ($231 Amazon) and I am actually really happy with it so far. It is preset to 1500 and it keeps your ppm right around there with easy to read green led lights to monitor co2 levels. My only worry with the controller is that it does not have a remote sniffer so the unit has to be mounted in the actual room. My understanding is that since the led lights are green that this will not cause my plants to herm out due to light. I mean my green led headlamp is supposedly “photoperiod cycle safe” so I can work in the dark if required, so I guess these green lights on the co2 monitor shouldn't matter, right? I would love to have someone confirm this so that I am not so stressed out about it. I don't know why they would make this product if there was any chance of herming your plants so I lean towards feeling safe about it, but you never know.

I also saved a few bucks and bought the Titan Controls 702710 Carbon Dioxide Gas Regulator for 120-volt Controllers and Timers for only $65 on Amazon. Scored a 1/2 full 20 lb co2 tank for only $75 on CL so I am stoked! Plus its only 2 miles to the closest tank exchange so this was the way to go for me. I get 4 to 5 weeks out of my tank since its such a small space to enrich. 

I control my humidity with a Dayton 35 pint Dehumidifier, and its a little small for the job, but gets ‘er done. I have it set to 35% because I don't want to fuck with mold…ever. It keeps the room between 35% and 42%. If something goes wrong with my dehumidifier I have the same humidity controller as I mentioned above set to turn on my 400 cfm exhaust fan with backdraft damper if the humidity gets over 55%. 

I use 5” fence posts on my flower units (hard to find where i live cause absolutely no one uses vinyl fencing due to weather fluctuations in my state). One of my SB flower units is built out of a 14 gal Rubbermaid Brute Container so its lower to the ground and allows for taller more sativa heavy strains. It is a miniature system with only 6 holes, and it does great. I run a 250 gal/hr Active Aqua pump in this system and I run sprayers between each net pot and at the ends. My only difference is that added a 180 degree sprayer between the removable end cap and first plant. I had the extra pressure so why not add the extra sprayers? 

I also have my reservoirs sitting entirely under the rack on my units to save space. I use the 180 degree sprayers on the ends and 360s everywhere else but other than the fact that it doesn't spray me in the face when I open up the cap, there seems to be no real advantage to having the 180s as opposed to the 360s. 

I have double layers of netting so I can train the fuck out of my plants. If you are not training your plants, then stop everything you are doing and research super cropping, topping, filming, etc. right now! This is by far the easiest way to increase your yields in my opinion.

My second flower unit is a big boy 15 site triple SB unit, so yes my harvest size is double or triple that of my other sativa unit if I veg everything for the same amount of time (I don’t). I use a 27 gal strongbox and a 400 gal/hr Active Aqua pump for the res on my triple, and everything else the same. The unit kicks ass, but there are still some improvements to be made on my part. I would like to redesign the way the water drains…maybe something close to the Oregon Special…btw, any designs or plans for that yet SB???


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 14, 2015)

I run SB’s original poop soup nute solution plus sweet. I actually use 100 more ml of the amount of cal mag called for because I get 0 ppm out of the tap, oh yeah! then I separately add hydroguard as a “just in case” and I have been adding Silica Blast lately. Silica Blast is GREAT and I have really noticed that it thickened up my stocks and helps my plants thrive. 

With a few of the strains I that have run I get some red stems which to the best of my knowledge is caused by nitrogen deficiency and I would like to solve this. I am thinking that increasing the amount of base nutes may just do the trick.

SB: on page 531 I noticed that you are now running the following
1000ml Pure Blend Pro Bloom (or Veg depending on cycle)
250ml Cal-Mag (double if you use RO water)
350ml Liquid Karma

How has that been working out for you? That’s almost double your original amount of base nutes SB, I am thinking this may solve my red stems? Please advise if you have any knowledge on this.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, drum roll please……………………….……the true reason why I decided to come out of the shadows and share my SB growing experience is so I can tell you all about my DIY self designed chiller! This was my #1 concern, keeping my reservoirs cool. I researched, then researched, then researched some more. 

The idea of a traditional chiller was too expensive and pretty inefficient, and pumping my nute solution to a remote chiller seems fucking retarded (how to keep the lines from getting dirty, potential for flooding, extra reservoirs, fuck that business). Peltier Thermoelectric chillers simply would not do good enough, they are expensive to buy, annoying to make, and quick to fail. So what were my other options? I was stumped! 

I went back to the drawing board and designed my own reservoir chilling system. Full disclosure, I am positive that other growers have developed the same chilling system as I did, but I could not find shit about it on the web so I designed this one all on my own. I am not claiming to have invented style of chiller, but I am fucking stoked on it and would love to hear from anyone who has done anything similar. My first designs were very similar to other DIY chillers out there and there was nothing special about it really. My first plan was to put put a coil of hose in a fridge and pump my nute solution through it using a timer. Its would have worked, but also would have used unnecessary electricity and added extra headaches. 

Frustrated, I then remembered that I had used a little thingy called a wort chiller when brewing beer in the past. Basically this is a immersion chiller that consists of a coil of metal tubing (usually copper, but you want a stainless steel one to prevent any leaching from the copper caused by the nute solution). What a great way to go! This meant I wouldn't have to keep any extra pumps in my res and I never have to move the nute solution out of the res to chill it!

I set out to put a really big res filled with potable RV/marine antifreeze into a freezer, then put a pump in the res connected to a hose that pumps the antifreeze through the wort chillers that sit in my reservoirs. The pump would be turned on and off by the another one of these $38 thermostats that I have run my AC as mentioned above. 

Right when I was about to buy a fridge I had little light bulb go off in my head! Why the fuck should I wast time, power, and money on a fridge when my tap water is 43 degrees once it runs for a minute or two? I was stoked! I had finally figured it out!!! I am lucky enough to have a drain in the floor of my grow area and I plumbed cold water faucet to the area as well. Without both of these, you will not be able to run my chiller, sorry.

I turned my attention from fridges to sprinkler valve electronic relays. They are cheap and they last forever! Here is how it ended up working out. Don't buy cheap hose pars though because THEY WILL LEAK! I was able to build my chiller for my 2 flower room reservoirs for about $210 and its really easy to build. Shit is extra expensive where I live, so you can probable do better. I will do a detailed thread with pics and instructions on how to build this chiller as soon as I have some down time, but here are the basics.

These items work for my set up. You may need slightly different lengths of tubing, hose and more or less of some items. Measure and plan before you buy!

Supplies For 2 Reservoirs:

1 cold water hose faucet (sink will work but you'll need a garden hose adapter)
1 drain
2 - Super Efficient 3/8" x 25' Stainless Steel Wort Chiller = $40 each (brew shop or Amazon)
1 - Inkbird Itc-308 Digital Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostat, 2-stage = $38 (Amazon
1 - Orbit 57100 3/4-Inch Female Pipe Threaded Auto Inline Sprinkler Valve = $12 (Amazon)
1 - Orbit Sprinkler System Power Source Transformer 57040 = $13 (Amazon)
1 - box of miscellaneous wire connectors = $5
2 - male 3/4 threaded to male garden hose adapters = $5 each (Lowe’s)
2 - 2 Way Solid Y Valve Garden Hose Connector Splitter Adapter = $13 each (Lowe’s)
1 - PTFE Pipe Thread Seal Tape = $2 (Lowe’s)
1 - 50’ length of garden hose = $13 (Lowe’s)
6 male and 6 female (this should be enough to have extras) hose repair pieces = $5 each (Lowe’s)
1 - 20’ length of 3/8” vinyl tubing = $10 (Lowe’s)
1 - 3/8” vinyl tubing T = $3 (Lowe’s)

Instructions For One Reservoir: (If only chilling one res you will only need 1 wort chiller and you wont need the vinyl tubing T.)

Connect 2 Way Y Valve Garden Hose Adapter to water faucet.
Connect one side to the new garden hose and the other side to your old garden hose (if you have one).
Run the hose close to your flower room and cut it to an appropriate length (pvc pipe cutters work great for this).
Connect female hose repair piece to the end of the hose where you just cut it. 
Connect the 2 male 3/4 threaded to male garden hose adapters to the Orbit 57100 3/4-Inch Female Pipe Threaded Auto Inline Sprinkler Valve using PTFE Pipe Thread Seal Tape and be sure to tighten well using crescent wrench.
Connect the hose to the Orbit 57100 and tighten well. Be sure to find the arrow to ensure the water goes in the correct hole and out her other.
Connect Orbit Sprinkler System Power Source Transformer 57040 to Orbit 57100 using wire crimpers and connectors.
Connect another female hose repair piece to the other cut off end of the hose.
Connect the hose to the out end of the Orbit 57100 and tighten well.
Clean the wort chiller using dish soap to remove any machining oils and rinse well.
Insert wort chiller into reservoir.
Connect wort chiller to the garden hose.
Connect vinyl tubing to other end of the wort chiller.
Run vinyl tubing to drain.
Connect Power Source Transformer to the cooling outlet on the Inkbird Itc-308 Digital Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostat.
Put temp sensor in the reservoir.
Plug thermostat into outlet and set desired temp, dead band, alarms, etc. Calibrate the unit if necessary.
Instructions For Two Reservoirs:

Follow instructions 1 through 9 from above then the following
Run the garden hose to a central location between the two res and cut.
Connect male hose repair piece to the newly cut end. 
Clean the wort chillers using dish soap to remove any machining oils and rinse well.
Insert wort chillers into reservoirs.
Connect vinyl tubing to the supplied garden hose adapter.
Run tubing to the wort chiller and cut to appropriate length.
Repeat steps 6 and 7 to the other wort chiller.
Connect vinyl tubing to both wort chillers using supplied clamps.
Connect separate vinyl tubing pieces to the other end of each wort chiller. 
Run the end of the tubing to a point where you can connect them to the vinyl tubing T.
Connect another piece of tubing to the other end of the T and run the tubing to the drain.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 14, 2015)

I set my res temp to 67 degrees with a 1 degree dead band so that the second the res it gets above 68 degrees the sprinkler relay is activated and cold water starts flowing through my wort chillers and thus chilling my note solution. As soon as the temp goes below 67 degrees the water ceases to flow. I keep my sensor in my warmer of the two reservoirs and they stay within 1 degree of each other. I could adjust the flow to each res using the valves on the y adapter to get the temps exactly the same if I wanted, but I just keep the valves wide open cause I am not worried about the 1 degree difference. Make sure to secure the vinyl tubing into the drain in some way. If you don't the line has a tendency to pop out of the drain and start spraying water everywhere. Boom!!! That is my kick ass chiller!

So now that I have been running this system for 6 months I have a bit of advice for everybody that is just getting started. Just stick to what SB has said and you will succeed…temps and cleanliness are everything. You want to know why I have had no problems, because I actually did what he said, kept my shit clean, and did my research. Do the same folks, it will pay off! Another tidbit for you, don't start building until after you have read the book, I started building after page 150 of the thread thinking I had found all the info I needed, but I had just scratched the surface. 

Be patient, do all the research, save up some cash so you can buy quality equipment, don't go off overly excited half cocked and waste money like I did. I have an OG stink cloner that has never even been turned on because I found the new design before I ever got a change to put anything in it, granted I salvaged the pump and . If you are itching to get growing, grab some soil and start tinkering until you have money to invest in this set up. Its expensive, and if you are a geek and you want to really wet it up proper like I did, then its really expensive, and I didn't even buy all the high end controllers and shit that I wanted to. I even went with the bargain brand tents and I’ve still spent between $6k and $8k to get to this point. Probably would be over $10k invested if it were not for Amazon Prime, and craigslist. I bought what I could afford from the hydro store and the rest from Lowe’s, Amazon, and Craigslist.

Another thing, go down to the bookstore and pick up “Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower’s Bible” by Jeorge Cervantes and or “Marijuana Grower’s Handbook” by Ed Rosenthal. Learning these fundamentals will really help you with all aspects of growing and will help you fully understand what people are talking about on this forum. 

BTW, I have already started to spread the love by setting up 3 of my close friend with SB systems of their own. One of them is a vet with some serious issues, lets just say that I have got him on the cannabis now and he is getting his shit together for the first time since he got out of the service. I am not saying that cannabis solves all of the worlds problems, just 3/4 of them. JK.

SB: I am pretty sure we have been snowboarding together, but I am not positive. I grew up in OR and have been snowboarding for over 24 years and worked in the snowboard industry for most of that time. Its insane how much we have in common and hopefully we can take some turns together one day.

EVERYBODY: I should mention that I only grow what my state legally allows me to for recreational purposes until my license is finalized.

IMPORTANT: IF YOU EVER WANT TO ENTER INTO THE LEGAL CANNABIS INDUSTRY DO NOT GROW ILLEGALLY. STATE CONTROL BOARDS WILL BLACKLIST YOU FROM EVER BEING APPROVED FOR ANY LEGAL CANNABIS LICENSE IF YOU ARE INVOLVED IN AN ILLEGAL CANNABIS ACTIVITY WHATSOEVER. THAT INCLUDES RUMORS, SO THEY DON’T EVEN NEED PROOF TO DENY YOU IF THEY HAVE ANY REASON TO BELIEVE THAT YOU HAVE EVER BEEN INVOLVED IN ILLEGAL GROWS!


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 14, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo lots of reading, but very informative.

On a side note 2 pics are of the 24hr difference from moving 3 plants into flowering. All the ladies are working towards the light, hoping I can fill that 3.5' x 4' canopy. Since I'm new to scrog, how much undergrowth should I clear out?Thanks for any input.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 15, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo yeah, I had those 3 plants under control & growing the way I wanted in veg. Then I ran into some tough times and ended up in the hospital for a week, then another week of no energy. So they were getting nothing more than ro+di refill and light. Needless to say, they got out of control growth & stalks thickened up where I can't really maneuver them. Plus they received 2 extra weeks of veg time, they were about 2 feet when I moved them to flower a couple days ago. Hoping to keep the stretching under control, as I only have a few feet to top of tent.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 15, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo yeah, I had those 3 plants under control & growing the way I wanted in veg. Then I ran into some tough times and ended up in the hospital for a week, then another week of no energy. So they were getting nothing more than ro+di refill and light. Needless to say, they got out of control growth & stalks thickened up where I can't really maneuver them. Plus they received 2 extra weeks of veg time, they were about 2 feet when I moved them to flower a couple days ago. Hoping to keep the stretching under control, as I only have a few feet to top of tent.
> -Shifty


Sorry to hear about your troubles bro. Hope your feeling better now! I would just add another layer of netting over that one 8 to 10" above your lower layer and try to train as much as possible and you should be fine. The one thing I love about my unit with the 14 gal res is that its 6" shorter than my other unit. That 6" really counts the last few weeks.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 15, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo 6" absolutely is critical last week or two of flower, you are 100% correct. Which is why I'm hesitant at being stoked with flowering 2 feet tall vegged plants. If I had 10'+ ceilings all would be good. Can't wait to sell my house and get a house with property, so I can build a 20'x30' outbuilding with 12'-15' ceilings. As far as health, I'm doing better had a case of DKA (Diabetic Ketoacidosis) & Pneumonia. First couple days were rough, really was close to Death coming for me. Heh. But, I live so that I may grow yet another day & spread the love. My flowers are unofficially helping someone with fibermialgia, someone with chronic arthritis/joint pain, someone with knee & leg pain. Also, Of course the whole reason I started growing for myself.
So impressed with this stuff that my sister's boyfriend (who is a private jet pilot) brought back from Boulder Colorado That I've decided going to try my hand at extraction, picked up this 14" tube today from a local glass shop. 
Going to extract both Reserva Privada Tangie, and Critical Kush. Although Tangie is a hell of a smoke, so tasty.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 15, 2015)

So, has anyone ever tried the strain Blue Dream? I've got another local caregiver looking to swap some cuts, and have to say I'm intrigued by what I've read on leafly.
https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/blue-dream
It strikes me as a lot like Tangie, but different smell and taste. Probably take them up on their offer, and see what she is all about.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 15, 2015)

@letdown shifty Cool you are trying your hand at extraction. Be safe bro! 

I supposedly had a bag of Blue Dream a few weeks ago, but where I am at I bet 50% of the time the strain info is total BS. But if the shit I had was blue dream, it is a great strain. Dense small nugs and only take a few hits to be floored. The high maintained for a long time too. Smell was skunky. Who knows if it was really BD though. 

I am currently running Emerald Triangle: Trinity Kush, Cotton Candy Cane, and Blackberry OG. I also have a Cali Connection: Girl Scout Cookie from seed, and a clone of Acapulco Gold from a buddy. 

Trinity Kush: 
Growing - Can handle lots as much nutes as you can throw at it. I had it as high as 2500 with no signs of nute burn. Great thing about this strain it that I have had it as low as 1000 ppm and they were barely showing any signs of being hungry so its very versatile. I settled at 1750 for this strain cause its right in the middle and it works for the other strains in the rack as well. The plants grow superwide with really big fan leaves and they stay nice and short in stature (GREAT FOR SOG) and great internode length. 
Smoke - The jury is still out cause I have not taken this plant all the way through harvest. I don't know what it will be like, but if its anything like the OG Trinity Kush from back in the 90's then I'm gonna be fucking stoked. The tastiest, dankest, best smelling, and frostiest buds I have ever seen or smoked was the original Trinity Kush. I was fairly disheartened when I saw heard from a friend that this was a "remake" of the strain. Fingers are crossed that it turns out good. Anybody run this strain before?

Cotton Candy Cane:
Growing - Kinda a little bitch from time to time that seems to love the N. Took me a while to find a nute solution and level that worked and ended up with 1600 PPM optimal level with an extra 50% of Pro Blend than SB's OG formula. Took an extra 1.5 weeks to finish over my full Indicas. This one grows pretty tall but can be managed with proper training/netting. Great producer!
Smoke - Ridiculously good. Super white with frost. Great blend of sativa and indica hitting all the "high" points of bout types.

Blackberry:
Growing - This one likes the nutes on the higher side and starts to look hungry under 1500 and I have had it at 2000 happily, but have not pushed it that much.
Smoke - I dunno, but I have heard great things!!!

Girl Scout Cookie:
Growing - Crazy short internode length and I am getting 3 branches per node on most! I am excited to see its finished product. This plant looks like its gonna produce a lot of bud.
Smoke - Well, I have had a couple supposed bags of it, but you never know as mentioned above. I heard that Cali Connection's version is not the "true" GSC, but I have a hard time believing ant of the strain info unless I am getting it from the breeder personally.

I have Kosher Kush and Kandy Kush by RP on deck ready to pop, nut no place to put them until I take it to the next level. 

I would love to hear some feedback on these strains from anyone else who has grown then.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Stink,
Just wanted to say merry Christmas and good to see you still going.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2015)

AKGrowAreo said:


> BTW, I have already started to spread the love by setting up 3 of my close friend with SB systems of their own. One of them is a vet with some serious issues, lets just say that I have got him on the cannabis now and he is getting his shit together for the first time since he got out of the service. I am not saying that cannabis solves all of the worlds problems, just 3/4 of them. JK.
> 
> SB: I am pretty sure we have been snowboarding together, but I am not positive. I grew up in OR and have been snowboarding for over 24 years and worked in the snowboard industry for most of that time. Its insane how much we have in common and hopefully we can take some turns together one day.


Yo Bro! Thanks for the great post!!! I really appreciate you taking time to help. I've been riding at Meadows since 1989 although it hasn't snowed for shit the last couple of years. I fucking love snowboarding! I've been working so much lately I don't know when I'm going to get a chance to go up. It's been dumping too!

Keep up the great work!!!
SB


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 16, 2015)

Ak grow several pages back stink swore up and down on Kandy Kush. That's why i bought a pack of Kandy Kush. I have yet to pop them yet.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 17, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> Stink,
> Just wanted to say merry Christmas and good to see you still going.





StinkBud said:


> Yo Bro! Thanks for the great post!!! I really appreciate you taking time to help. I've been riding at Meadows since 1989 although it hasn't snowed for shit the last couple of years. I fucking love snowboarding! I've been working so much lately I don't know when I'm going to get a chance to go up. It's been dumping too!
> 
> Keep up the great work!!!
> SB


Glad to share my experiences, even though I feel kinda stupid for how long my post was. Thanks for your positive feedback. I am just stoked with the set up and thanks again for sharing. 

Hood is a amazing mountain, community, and gathering place for all snowboarders. I spent summers on hood at the camps for 15 years. Its been a long time since I have ridden at Meadows (I am thinking circa '99 Vegitate, haha), and I miss riding there a lot. I can't complain though because the mountains are epic where I am these days. Although the past few seasons have blown here too.

Quick question, are you still running Botanicare with 1000 ml of PBPG, 175 ml of LK, and 250 ml of Cal Mag? I have had good luck with Silica Blast, but its a bitch to add since you cant add it to the poop soup because it coagulates, then once you add the mix to your desired ppm and ad the Silica, it always brings up the ppm a few hundred, so there is always guess work to get it where you want it. Just wondering if you are experienced with it at all and if using it is really helping me thicken up stalks and encourage the thrive as much as I think, or if I am just wasting my time and money.

Also, sorry to bug you with a noob q, but do you think I should worry about the lights on my co2 controller possibly herming my plants, or "I am I just paranoid, or am I just stoned?" -GD... sorry, had to do that. 

SB, you're the boss bro, get out there and take some turns. I am sure that the shop can run itself as long as the people you hired are not smoking on the job too much, hehe. Rest assured that next time I am in OR I will be stopping by the shop to pick up some Stink Buds. Holler at me if you want to hit up some big boy mountains up north one day.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 17, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ak grow several pages back stink swore up and down on Kandy Kush. That's why i bought a pack of Kandy Kush. I have yet to pop them yet.


Awesome. Let me know when you start the germ and I will too.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 17, 2015)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Awesome. Let me know when you start the germ and I will too.


Ok I'll keep ya posted


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 17, 2015)

@sky rocket @AKGrowAreo I'm feeling left out. Gotta get my hands on some Kandy Kush seeds. Heh
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Dec 17, 2015)

can anyone help with my predicament. i dont have the funds yet to get toys for my environment, right now im relying on the outside temps to cool my room, so obviously i dont have much control over the changes im experiencing. i would like to know what is more important, or what would you choose for the time being. AorB
A) if i do not bring in air from outside my room temp sits around 86 and my humidity around 50%
B) when i do bring in air my temp goes anywhere from 73 - 82 but usually im below 80, my humidity however goes to 20% and never gets above 45%
lights off however the shit has gone as high as 70%(still not sure why, aside from my humi getting full and stopping which doesnt happen as fast when i dont bring in air)
my plan was to let a nice cold winter cool my garden, so i waited for this time of year to start. this winter however has decided not to show up... and my plan is fucking my nugs over. my last run was fluffy and light, still does the job but not what we are aiming for here!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 17, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @sky rocket @AKGrowAreo I'm feeling left out. Gotta get my hands on some Kandy Kush seeds. Heh
> -Shifty


Join the party @letdown shifty . Supposedly huge yields. 

I got mine from TSSC (The Single Seed Centre) and they were discreet and 100% of my other seeds from them have popped quickly. Be interesting if we all ordered them from different website and start them at the same time in our similar @StinkBud systems to compare them as they grow and the finished product. Hmmm?


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 17, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo 6 pack is out of my price range at the moment. Let me know how they grow, and it may add to my collection.
-shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 17, 2015)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Join the party @letdown shifty . Supposedly huge yields.
> 
> I got mine from TSSC (The Single Seed Centre) and they were discreet and 100% of my other seeds from them have popped quickly. Be interesting if we all ordered them from different website and start them at the same time in our similar @StinkBud systems to compare them as they grow and the finished product. Hmmm?


I ordered mine from either choices/attitude. If i start mine it will be probably in the beginning of January because I just started Day1 of my raredarkness boys and girls (pheno hunting). As soon as the raredarkness is done I want to try to have my kandykush vegged and ready for flower.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been fighting PH fluctuations for over the past week, so frustrating and plants are showing signs of being unhappy. From thinking over what's been newly introduced, I've come to the conclusion that the local hydro shop sold me a gallon of shit Ph down. I'd take it back to them, but they closed their doors 2 weeks after I bought it. Going to find out where the owner lives and throw it on his porch.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> I've been fighting PH fluctuations for over the past week, so frustrating and plants are showing signs of being unhappy. From thinking over what's been newly introduced, I've come to the conclusion that the local hydro shop sold me a gallon of shit Ph down. I'd take it back to them, but they closed their doors 2 weeks after I bought it. Going to find out where the owner lives and throw it on his porch.
> -Shifty


Yo @letdown shifty - Fluctuating up or down?

I have great luck with GH PH down, but I still get a slow climb in PH no matter what I mess with for a few days after a res change, then it will level out. I ph to between 5.6 and 5.8 and 24 to 48 hrs later it will climb to around 6 to 6.2. My understanding is that the Silica Blast that I use increases PH gradually for a few days then mellows out. I have learned to live with it since I have never seen any plant problems caused by PH in this system. 

Eventually I will buy one of these for each res so I can have a constantly dialed PH in all res'. http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-Controller-Monitoring-Dosing-Solution/dp/B00O9CBYZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450474270&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+lab+ph+controller . Anybody have experience using them?


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo I typically use GH brand also. But was in a pickle, and needed something quick. So bought all he had left. Which was Nectar of the gods brand, which I'm sure is good stuff. My guess is it just sat on his shelf for a long time before he eventually shut his shop down for good. Putting that in my reservoirs causes them to fluctuate up and down. I've got them all in check right now using Nutes and my GH ph up. 
-Shifty


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I feel I completely wasted money on the blue lab res monitor. Never trusted it and the handheld Milwaukee is much faster to respond


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> I feel I completely wasted money on the blue lab res monitor. Never trusted it and the handheld Milwaukee is much faster to respond


Thanks @superstoner1 ! You are a badass grower, and Stoked to see you posting again. I almost dropped the loot on 3 of them the other day so I am glad I did not. 

What kind of Nute regiment are you running these days? I think that is the only part of my system that isn't fully dialed. I have read all your threads and posts that I could find and I have printed off a nute schedule of yours from a long time ago, but I'm wondering if you have since adjusted, simplified, or added anything. You seem to be the resident Nute expert around here so any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

@superstoner1 bought a digital ph meter, can't find myself to trust it. I'm still using General Hydroponics test drops. I know, I have trust issues.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

Lets see those pic everybody! Sorry that mine suck! I need to bring my DSLR into the grow area and get some good ones.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo my single photo I took today of the flowering (Day5). Smell is starting, but no visible hairs yet.

-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @superstoner1 bought a digital ph meter, can't find myself to trust it. I'm still using General Hydroponics test drops. I know, I have trust issues.
> -Shifty


I have one of these and its actually really accurate. http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450481433&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+lab+ph+pen but it took me a while to trust it, so I used test strips along side of the pen for 30 days and it was always right on. Now I love the pen. I calibrate it monthly to be safe.

The one I was asking about above continually monitors the PH and automatically doses it up and down as needed. I just don't know anyone who has used one of them.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo my single photo I took today of the flowering (Day5). Smell is starting, but no visible hairs yet.
> 
> View attachment 3567381-Shifty


Looking great @letdown shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo my single photo I took today of the flowering (Day5). Smell is starting, but no visible hairs yet.
> 
> View attachment 3567381-Shifty


Is your new growth a little lighter green now that you are in flower? BTW what is that strain again? Mine definitely lighten up like that the first few days of flower too. I have been increasing my Botanicare PBP Bloom in the poop soup to try to green them back up a bit.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

AKGrowAreo said:


> The one I was asking about above continually monitors the PH and automatically doses it up and down as needed. I just don't know anyone who has used one of them.


Yeah, I understood. I've looked at those many a time. Think only way I'd use them was in a commercial grow setting, where my reservoirs were 500+ gallon.


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 18, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo I've got 2 BF Critical Kush & 1 Reserva Privada Tangie in the tent. They Do lighten up like that and then the Critical turns a reddish purple by end for me & the Tangie turns all kinds of orange.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Yeah, I understood. I've looked at those many a time. Think only way I'd use them was in a commercial grow setting, where my reservoirs were 500+ gallon.


Yeah they are cool, but kinda unnecessary in my current application. I just love tech shit like that. I guess thats why I love aero, that and cause I hate dirt. (not the weed thats grown in it, but the actual dirt itself.) Sure is tough to keep a grow room clean when you grow in soil. Not to difficult with aero.

Speaking of tech shit...I came up with an idea for a pump controller that activates pumps base on root chamber moisture. I have a software developer that works for me at my real job (he is way marter than me, haha) and we have been working together on creating a pump controller that will activate pumps and sprayer based on how dry the root chamber is. Kinda cool huh? We just ordered a bunch of parts from China so we can start prototyping! Hardest parts to source out are the sensors. Its gonna be fun, or really frustrating, or maybe a bit of both, but we have been cranking away at the designs for the past few months and are super excited to start trying to build our prototypes and start testing...stay tuned!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 18, 2015)

This thread is back to thriving again! We have added 2 pages in the past 2 days plus we have gotten posts from @StinkBud himself and @superstoner1 . Lets keep it going!!!


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 19, 2015)

Today's update:
 
Hrrrm.. My next addition to the grow, tired of hauling 5 gallon jugs up & down steps. Just need to pick up a valve to solder into a water line.
Organized my nutes & equipment. (no I don't use all the nutes, Some were part of craigslist purchases).And finally a picture of happy ladies Day 6, just keep moving em out and filling canopy.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh. 1 last thing, some bud porn. My cured Tangie


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 21, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Oh. 1 last thing, some bud porn. My cured TangieView attachment 3568271


Tell me about that Tangie  I got two regular freebies


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 21, 2015)

@saiyaneye so far I've found nothing to dislike. She is a strain that was a pretty easy grow. End result is what brings the most joy, the smell & taste is phenomenal. She also packs quite a punch, leaving you feeling like you just need to do something. It's my favorite strain at the moment, many patients have the same felings as well. They just can't get enough. I really can't wait to start extracting her, I've read it's a great strain to do so.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Dec 22, 2015)

Buds are starting to form on the andromina, which I should remain the monster. Also finally got some new ones in flower, do they look right about in height?

I wanted to put in these other 4 but they're being a bitch and not growing the way I want them to.


----------



## MouseE (Dec 22, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> @saiyaneye so far I've found nothing to dislike. She is a strain that was a pretty easy grow. End result is what brings the most joy, the smell & taste is phenomenal. She also packs quite a punch, leaving you feeling like you just need to do something. It's my favorite strain at the moment, many patients have the same felings as well. They just can't get enough. I really can't wait to start extracting her, I've read it's a great strain to do so.
> -Shifty


I'm so sad I killed my freebies of that lmao.

oh well i just popped 4 alien blues and shackzilla otw.

I need some hazes now


----------



## joey green (Dec 23, 2015)

maybe i should ask this question in another section, but i consider myself a "stink buddy" and i trust the people here. i dont feel i will ever be able to wrap my head around the information regarding lighting, such as penetration and spectrum.
Right now i dont have the time or money for the full setup i want, but eventually i would like to be able to grow all the fruits and vegetables for my household along with of coarse miss mary jane, i would like to start piecing it together but i have no idea what is really the best choice when thinking about the lighting/heat issues. 
my garden would be mj plants, lettuce, spinach, celery, beans, cucumber, kale, strawberry, and maybe blueberry if possible.
i was hoping those with knowledge and experience could help me focus my research to one option....
1) sticking with HID and going with a/c (PROS:tried tested true)(CONS: i would need LOTS of light, which is lots of heat, = lots of electricity)
2) sticking with HID and going watercooled (PROS: efficient, uses HID) (CONS: lots of lights, lots of heat, = lots of electricity, waterlines running all around)
both of these still have heat that needs to be exhausted, either from chiller or a/c unit. since i dont have central ducting i cant send it through my home and during winter i cant send it outside so this is an issue i guess.
3)going with LED (PROS:low heat, low electricity)(CONS: i have no idea if they can grow quality plants, if so what do you buy, or do you DIY, and upgrade as they improve)
4)plasma, induction, or whatever other cool shit is coming out (PROS:low heat, low electricity) (CONS: i have no idea if these things are good enough for what we do..)
any input is appreiated


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 23, 2015)

@joey green that is my plan eventually also. My thought is either devise some led cob lighting for veg growth & fruits/vegetables or using T5's. Then a separate hid flower room. I'm also curious about the LEC fixtures but at $400-$500 a pop it's another time. My plan is either a large garage or pole barn to be my play area.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Dec 24, 2015)

@letdown shifty see i never even heard of the LEC, would that be for veg or flower? buddy at the plant store was trying to sell me a Spectrum King LED, it looked legit but after some reading, doesnt seem like a wise purchase.
if your still planning to go HID in the flower room, would that mean the LED and other new growing lights are still just not capable of matching the 1000w HPS? 
i found what i believe is a legit DIY for some LED panels HERE on RIU, what if i covered my ceiling with these things... still wont match some 1000's?


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 24, 2015)

@joey green the LEC fixtures when running the right bulb can be both veg and flower, all it takes is changing light cycle. There is a thread on here for a recreational grow in colorado, they are using those fixtures.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/50000-square-feet-colorado-legal-rec-grow.883667/
Reason I'd still go HID fixture in flower is solely based on the fact it's proven. LED will work according to studies, it just has to be the right ones and those tend to be in the cob variety. Check out the LED diy forums and ask some of the pros.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Dec 24, 2015)

@letdown shifty ok thanks for the info, ill ask around and find some experts on here. soo many different lighting options and companys saying their lights do this that and the other, its hard to feel confident about anything but HID.


----------



## questiondj42 (Dec 28, 2015)

All the required parts ot make the veg box have been procured, except the pump. My reef-keeping side wants to get a Donner Mag Drive, because they're basically indestructible. $20 for an EcoPlus doesn't seem like it's going to be able to provide long-term use. plus, they don't document the flow rates at distance. Just that the shutoff is 6.5'. Anyone have experience with these horticulture pumps?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 28, 2015)

joey green said:


> @letdown shifty ok thanks for the info, ill ask around and find some experts on here. soo many different lighting options and companys saying their lights do this that and the other, its hard to feel confident about anything but HID.


HID is still the way to go, period. I have no problem keeping my 4x8 tent cool with a cheap window A/C and my air cooled lights. I could probably get away with out the air cooled hoods if I didnt mind paying for al the extra electricity required to keep the AC running more often. 
I just bought a few more lights and an entire second set up so I just went through all these purchase decisions that you are currently mulling over. I have a decent amount of knowledge on the subject and would be happy to share my opinions with you if want to PM me. Holla'cha boy!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Dec 29, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> All the required parts ot make the veg box have been procured, except the pump. My reef-keeping side wants to get a Donner Mag Drive, because they're basically indestructible. $20 for an EcoPlus doesn't seem like it's going to be able to provide long-term use. plus, they don't document the flow rates at distance. Just that the shutoff is 6.5'. Anyone have experience with these horticulture pumps?


I really like the Active Aqua line of pumps. I have used 5 of them for a few years and I have yet to have one fail. I keep a brand new back up around at all times just in case... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JPGID2?keywords=active aqua&qid=1451410339&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## MouseE (Dec 29, 2015)

I noticed my light timer is broken and wouldn't turn off some nights.

Maybe that explains why my green crack is in week5 of flower and just now starting to show pistils?


----------



## Terry385 (Dec 29, 2015)

trying for a pound came short first round 
DWC 5 gal bucket one plant sour diesel 
  day one of flower


----------



## MouseE (Dec 29, 2015)

letdown shifty said:


> Today's update:
> View attachment 3568266
> Hrrrm.. My next addition to the grow, tired of hauling 5 gallon jugs up & down steps. Just need to pick up a valve to solder into a water line.View attachment 3568268
> Organized my nutes & equipment. (no I don't use all the nutes, Some were part of craigslist purchases).View attachment 3568269And finally a picture of happy ladies Day 6, just keep moving em out and filling canopy.
> -Shifty


Already looking like n expert


----------



## letdown shifty (Dec 29, 2015)

Trimmed up some of my month long cured flower today. Had to stop cause I was receiving aggro about the smell, honestly stunk up the house. Critical Kush is a very skunky smell, but it's Damn potent. Some more bud porn (will not show all of the volume, or give total weights. Sorry, legal reasons.)
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice dude, shit looks just like the A1 grade in my med shops.

The more the smell the better imo, my plan is to get the entire house smelling like dank 24/7.


----------



## joey green (Dec 30, 2015)

@AKGrowAreo thanks for your input on the subject, ive been looking into LED and honestly im kinda getting convinced to give it a go. 
When doing your research did you also consider the CXB3590's? a few ppl on RUI seem to be having good results Growmau5 in particular, seems legit...


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 3, 2016)

Let's play Name the purchase price! All this from a guy that honored his wife's price she put on the Craigslist ad. Respect goes to the local chapter of Devil's Disciples, I definitely owe them some more green. 
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, it appears that I'm missing the remote probe for the sentinel co2 controller. sucks, but for what I paid I'm not too heart broken. Anyone know a cheaper alternative than the $250 I'm seeing online?


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2016)

Shifty you have your work cut out for you. When are you going to get started?


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Shifty you have your work cut out for you. When are you going to get started?


Most of that equipment is for when we sell our house & I finally get my pole barn. To grow some vegetables/fruits. Couldn't pass the equipment up for the $250 I paid.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 3, 2016)

Also exchanged 2 t5 6 bulb fixtures for a 8" Bigfoot hood & 1000w digital ballast.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 3, 2016)

So the real question is, who is coming to help setup my pole barn when I get it? I'll provide the green. 3 ladies Day 20, flowers are growing fast.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jan 7, 2016)

Daaaaamn Shifty you got it going on. I'm still trying to time my vegging plants, some wanna burst out of control while others wanna grow slow as a turtle.

I've been thinking about using fermentation to add CO2 to room, nn get some nice booze while I'm at it  Get crunked


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, a life update. Papers are signed for the sale of my house, it just became real. Spent my whole Sunday driving around with realtor looking at houses. We are on the hunt for a nice family home with detached garage or pole barn for my growing. We found a half way decent property today on 2.5 acres that has a detached garage roughly 20'×30'. Going to update tomorrow with some flowering shots, the three gals are growing some huge thick colas.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Jan 11, 2016)

got a few questions about harvest and maintenance...
do you guys take your system completely apart to clean it, scrub inside rails, scrub down the sprayers?
or do you just run bleach or a cleaning agent through the system for a day?
my nutrients stained the inside of the rails, and the plumbing, it comes off if i scratch at it but... do i really need to?
also my roots where very brown, i believe from the nutrients not rot, and i could feel a grittiness like salt build up all over them... is that normal?
i only flushed for 10 days but it doesn't seem like i was flushing any nutrients out of the roots at all, it seemed like i was squeezing my nute soup out of them def not clear water or even close..
i am using AN sensi bloom, bid bud powder, budcandy, overdrive


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 11, 2016)

As promised, some photos taken today. Around day 30 of flower.    Also, a shot of my clones & single vegging plant. Going to flower her in another week or so, want her to fill my 3.5'x4' screen.-Shifty


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 11, 2016)

joey green said:


> got a few questions about harvest and maintenance...
> do you guys take your system completely apart to clean it, scrub inside rails, scrub down the sprayers?
> or do you just run bleach or a cleaning agent through the system for a day?
> my nutrients stained the inside of the rails, and the plumbing, it comes off if i scratch at it but... do i really need to?
> ...


 I use flora flush and a cap full of bleach and let the system run,drain and repeat if need be. I'm in rdwc though. I don't like scrubbing if I don't have too


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't broken down or cleaned my systems in over a yeah


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 12, 2016)

joey green said:


> got a few questions about harvest and maintenance...
> do you guys take your system completely apart to clean it, scrub inside rails, scrub down the sprayers?
> or do you just run bleach or a cleaning agent through the system for a day?
> my nutrients stained the inside of the rails, and the plumbing, it comes off if i scratch at it but... do i really need to?
> ...


I had the same brown/gritty feeling on my roots, wasn't rot, but i thought it was from the AN B52, weird and I never figured it out. I also have the staining of the rails/pvc that scrapes off. I was running AN Connie line. I decided to follow stinkbuds advice and i just started running Botanicare. I only have some plants in dwc right now but in the 3 days since i changed nutes they've seemed to really green up and look a ton healthier..I always had brown spots/yellowing with AN i couldn't get rid of which has just about disappeared.

As for cleaning, other than inspecting the sprayers to make sure they are 100% clear, I would think a quick clean and then a bleach or H202 flush for 12-24hrs would be fine, just do it ASAP. I put the system off to the side after the chop( still had roots in it..DOH!!) and let it sit for a week. I had to breakdown and soak all the little parts: netpots, foam collars, small pvc pieces, sprayers, etc,etc in a 5 gal bucket of 10% bleach water and some dish soap for around 24-48 hrs, and i still ended up on deciding to toss the sprayers,collars and netpots and get new ones...lesson learned. I have a kit for cleaning engine blocks that I bought for the brushes to clean the rails and long lengths of pvc, goes from something like a 4" dia brush down to a 1/4" maybe, like this:





Gotta make sure it's a nylon/plastic bristle..they make some that are wire or wire cored which is no bueno, it'll scratch/gouge pvc easily.

White vinegar should clean up any tough salts residue fairly easily, might even take off the brown staining..i haven't tried yet.

I don't really flush, from everything I've read and seen if you do hydro correctly( meaning only give the plant what it's asking for and don't try to shove nutes down it's throat), it's not needed. i start cutting back nutrients for the last couple weeks so for a 9 week run: week 6 might top out around 2EC, week 7 would go down to 1.6EC, week 8 would be like a 1.0EC, then I'd run like a .5-.7EC for week 9 and I only do RO top ups during those weeks, trying to maintain at , or just below the EC I'm shooting for..all these #'s are for illustration only..you're mileage might vary. I did a 24hr flush in just RO last run and saw no change in the EC or ph, which told me the plant was clean. If you monitor your EC daily you will see what the plants are doing ( more water or more food) and you can tailor feeding around it..during the "flush period" just give them less than they want so they use up reserves..< there that should be enough kindling to start another "flush/don't flush" argument...


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Jan 14, 2016)

What up peeps. Been busy, but ya'll are looking good! I am flushing (w/clearex as recommended on the bottle) currently and will harvest the left side of Acapulco Gold, and some random afgan seed that a buddy gave me in the next 2 days. AG is stinky as fuck and looks pretty good. The jury is still out on the random afgan plant, but ya never know.

The genetics that I am really stoked about (Girl Scout Cookies, Cotton Candy Cane, Trinity Kush, and Blackberry OG) are on the right side of the tent and they will harvest in about 4 weeks, and those gals are looking really good too, so I am stoked all around. 


Topped the shit out of my veg plants last night for the second time. Gonna top again this weekend and throw them in flower next week.
AG that is flushing
 
AG Flushing 
mystery afgan that is flushing
 mystery afgan that is flushing
 more ag in flush cotton candy cane 
Trinity Kush Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## MouseE (Jan 15, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> As promised, some photos taken today. Around day 30 of flower.View attachment 3583760 View attachment 3583761 View attachment 3583763 View attachment 3583764 View attachment 3583765Also, a shot of my clones & single vegging plant. Going to flower her in another week or so, want her to fill my 3.5'x4' screen.View attachment 3583766-Shifty


shifty, you hung a screen to your t5s?

that's craziness


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 15, 2016)

MouseE said:


> shifty, you hung a screen to your t5s?
> 
> that's craziness


Working my gals from an early age. Like the screen, love the screen. Lol


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 16, 2016)

The house hunt is proving to be, Fun </sarcasm>. Trying to find something at a bargain price, that is also functional for the families needs as well as mine is proving to be a task. Put an offer on a house with not much land, but lots of room for the family. Also, a basement that I could convert around 500 sq ft into a functioning sealed/locked environment. Don't want the stink of my flowering plants filling the house, as most people don't like it. Unfortunatley, was told by realtor that multiple offers were made that same day. Waiting game at this point, but have roughly 30 days til we close on our house. Wherever we end up, I think I'll have to start a build out & grow thread so I don't clog up Stinkbuds.
-Shifty


----------



## jblwired (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello fellow Stinkers!
It's been a long, LONG time since I've been on this thread, or any grow site for that matter. I see a lot of new Stinkbuddies here that I don't think I've met yet, but I am truly happy to see all of you guys keeping this thread and this fabulous grow technique going so strong. I used to primarily help with a lot with peoples electrical questions many years ago, and started reading this thread sometime around the beginning of it all. Surely StinkBud has to remember me, though we never talked much personally. 

I don't see any of my old buddies that would remember me for sure, in any of the last few pages anyway, but any of you guys see me, then please give me a holler. I'm trying to get out of this funk and could use some help, and some good friends to talk to that have similar interests again for a change. I'm even going to have to catch up on a few pages here I see(quite a few). Lol

I've honestly been battling some of the worst, life altering, pain and depression that I can ever imagine a person having. I've been reduced to having to live dry from good green meds, but not by choice, as I seem to have lost my green-thumb for quite a few years now, and have even lost touch with any connections that I ever had. Plus, I am in the type of pain management program that has me on narcotics for pain, and they require patients to stay clean of herb, but their meds don't work well and I need a change, instead of this up and back down sickness every morning. I am so far beyond sick of being in pain, of being completely alone, of being too sober to think straight, of being so poor on this minimum of disability benefits in a state that has absolutely no compassion of any kind.

I am so terribly sorry Stink, for so depressingly hijacking your thread for a moment here, but I just felt the need to explain the state of my being and where I've been, to SOMEBODY, all while wondering how to make a change towards creating good things, like everyone in this thread is doing. I would love to be a bigger part of this scene and these techniques, but it just seems that I have no way to even get started. I'll shut up now.

Anyway, I hope all keeps going well with everyone's grows and all of you keep on stinking up the world with that absolutely awesome lookin premium herb I saw above. Maybe I'll go mess with trying to get my air-cooled, 600 watt, recirculating, top-feed setup w/ 6 hydroton filled pots, to feed right, and then try to practice with getting some peppers going or something.

Sincerely missing my stinkbuddies,
JB


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 16, 2016)

@jblwired bud I'm sorry to hear about your tribulations, and wish you nothing but good things in the coming days. I understand full well the life of pain & depression day in and day out. Also the many disadvantages of pharmaceutical pain meds, and the many mood swings that go along with them. What State you located in? If you don't mind me asking. I find when you get stuck in a endless routine of the same shit, the only way I can get out of it is to give my life purpose; that being family & my grow. Just have to move forward, one foot in front of the other.
-Shifty


----------



## MouseE (Jan 18, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Working my gals from an early age. Like the screen, love the screen. Lol



haha yea me too, I didn't use one for weeks then....made all the difference in the world.

keep posting away man we need eye candy up in this bitch and I'm sure stinkbuds super busy with all that fame and weed shop. being a baller url basically.


JD, it was only a little over a year ago I was facing huge depression issues. mostly symptoms from iv coke withdrawals but it continued for a long while. I have found growing to be hugely therapeutic do highly recommend you play around with something.

also meditate, go for some hikes, nothing like taking my mind off life with some healthy physical exercise.

good luck.

And cause I couldn't leave without at least 1 pic


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 18, 2016)

Appraiser comes tomorrow for the sale of our home, last real hurdle as it's sold as is. Also we've reached a verbal agreement on a home, we'll be going to sign the documents tomorrow. As soon as I can get back to the home I'll snap some photos of my new grow garage (looks more like a barn). I would estimate 16'×25', 2 story with approx 12' ceilings. Plan on doing veg & fruits/vegetable growing on ground level, then flowering in the top level. Going to start a grow setup thread once I begin.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2016)

jblwired said:


> Hello fellow Stinkers!
> Sincerely missing my stinkbuddies,
> JB


Yo JBL! I remember you because I asked if you had JBL speakers. Do you remember? I can't remember what you replied but I still have my JBLs! People come and go. I still see old-school StinkBuddies around here from time-to-time. Everyone knows I love them and they'll always be welcome here.

I'm still growing and I work in the industry now. I'm using my photography and marketing skills helping people get started. I'm working with a large farm right now. They won a local award and grow some amazing strains.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 18, 2016)

Bud Shots - Here is the latest batch of girls:
Ozma (high CBD)
Jesus OG
Sour Diesel
Tangie
Blue Cheese
Blue Dream
Monster Bud
Chem Dawg


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 18, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Bud Shots - Here is the latest batch of girls:
> Ozma (high CBD)
> Jesus OG
> Sour Diesel
> ...


That's a little forest I wouldn't mind getting lost in.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 19, 2016)

So we've officially signed papers. I'm looking at the ventilation side of my new grow garage. Thinking of installing this power vent in the ceiling, rough room dimensions 16'×16' flower room.
http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/roofing-soffits-gutters/power-vents/all-season-roof-mount-attic-ventilator-1500-cfm/p-1444423377672-c-13258.htm?tid=3232212248725147129
Is it overkill? Would you do one single can filter or a couple smaller ones?
http://hydrobuilder.com/filter-12-x-39-1700-cfm.html?dzid=csegps_701030&gclid=CjwKEAiA2ve0BRDCgqDtmYXlyjkSJACEPmdwIPBnHhcjKuPlNudWBONK_Iyb7CvjvcB_C_S0eZ8XGRoCSIDw_wcB
-Shifty


----------



## 420Barista (Jan 19, 2016)

well shifty if your space is 16x16x8 thats 2048 sq ft that exhaust fan is 1500cfm seems like alot and not sure it you can connect a can filter to it.
and with a fan like that drawing air out of the soon to be stinky room you will want to deodorize the exhaust b4 its out and gets unwanted attention.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 19, 2016)

420Barista said:


> well shifty if your space is 16x16x8 thats 2048 sq ft that exhaust fan is 1500cfm seems like alot and not sure it you can connect a can filter to it.
> and with a fan like that drawing air out of the soon to be stinky room you will want to deodorize the exhaust b4 its out and gets unwanted attention.


All valid points. No stinky air will be leaving my room. I'll have exact measurements as soon as we get closer to closing. I want to totally seal environment my flower room, with quick and proper venting of the room when needed. Overall just looking for suggestions.
-Shifty


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 19, 2016)

A few photos from today. The 3 gals maturing just fine.
-Shifty


----------



## joey green (Jan 20, 2016)

@luv2grow @superstoner1 @WeedFreak78 sorry for the late reply, and thank you all for your responses. being my first time doing a clean i guess i was a little over cautious, i took everything apart, scrubbed inside each rail with bleach and a brush, took a tooth brush to each spray head, got all new net pots and collars, took apart the pump filter and scrubbed it clean, let the system dry out over night, then ran SM90 and water for a few hours before adding some new plants... glad to hear my next clean wont be so much work  
@WeedFreak78 thank you for mentioning your experience with AN, i just ran out and was considering picking up some 10L bottles of sensi A/B but it really is expensive stuff, and to use the full line of nutes would def put a hurting on the pocket which is what i was eventually planning to do. the Botanicare line is not as pricey, should i make the switch as well? 
any other stinkbuddies recommend a product line over AN? i can get Botanicare, Optimum Hydroponix, General Hydroponics, TechnaFlora, and Ionic at my local hydro store.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 21, 2016)

@joey green I've been running Botanicare Kind product line, pretty impressed with its results. 
-Shifty


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm still amazed how the first day when you put your rooted clones in the stibkbud veg and 18-19 days later (mine just under 4 T-5's) they explode. Of course for me to avoid root rot I was putting in frozen water bottles in the morning and at night every day.


----------



## BAM! (Jan 31, 2016)

I'v been looking at many different systems for my first grow. This seems to be the simplest from what I've found. My question is if it's necessary for the 3 separate systems for the 3 stages (clone, veg, flower). Would it be possible to start the clones in the aeroponics veg system and leave them there until harvest, and only change lighting and nutrition needs? Thanks.


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 31, 2016)

@BAM! You could definitely just use the same rail system all the way thru. Some just find it easier to not have to change out lighting and other miscellaneous equipment each cycle. But if it's easier for you, no reason that I can foresee why you couldn't do exactly as you asked.
-Shifty


----------



## s20009k (Feb 1, 2016)

is anyone using a chiller with this system? and do you need one?


----------



## joey green (Feb 2, 2016)

so i went and picked up some botanicare, i ended up getting the CNS17 line (grow, bloom, ripe) since it was crazy cheap, along with some Sweet original berry, and some Growtek monster bloom, i needed to save a few bucks to build my new system. ill probably get the Kind line after this tho.
As for my new system, i put together a custom design after my first designed showed several flaws. now i can turn off each rail individually which is nice for harvest or repairs, i put wheels so i can pull them in and out of the grow space to do reg maintenance, this way i don't need room to walk around the plants so i can use the full light footprint over the scrog, and i made every aspect detachable so it can be completely taken apart. love to hear what you all think.


----------



## joey green (Feb 2, 2016)

@s20009k . i am not using a chiller myself, just started over winter but i know a few ppl are. they are good for keeping res water temps down in the summer, or you can go full out and replace a/c with a water cooled system. if you have full control over your room temps now and you keep it in range, i dont believe you need the chiller... again im just starting out myself so im not 100% sure


----------



## joey green (Feb 2, 2016)

does anyone know if the sprayers in the flowering unit should be shooting out a mist like in the veg unit? 
i just hooked up a 633gph pump and im not getting a mist...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 3, 2016)

joey green said:


> @WeedFreak78 thank you for mentioning your experience with AN, i just ran out and was considering picking up some 10L bottles of sensi A/B but it really is expensive stuff, and to use the full line of nutes would def put a hurting on the pocket which is what i was eventually planning to do. the Botanicare line is not as pricey, should i make the switch as well?
> any other stinkbuddies recommend a product line over AN? i can get Botanicare, Optimum Hydroponix, General Hydroponics, TechnaFlora, and Ionic at my local hydro store.


Price seems to be a wash..depending on what additives you use. Just from using botanicare for the last few weeks I can tell you it's a more diluted solution than AN. In veg i was at a 1 ml/L dose with AN, I'm at 2 ml/L with botanicare, in flower i couldn't go over 2.5ml/L of AN but I'm now pushing 5 ml/l of botanicare. The prices work out almost the same 1qt botanicare is appx $25 where AN is $50 for the 2 part, but I'm using twice as much botanicare. I'm probably going back to AN for my veg nutes, I liked the PH stability, I let my veg res's go for 2 weeks and the AN always held right around 6.0, even with top ups and add ins, it was literally a set and forget system for me. For flower I like the control I have with the botanicare.


joey green said:


> does anyone know if the sprayers in the flowering unit should be shooting out a mist like in the veg unit?
> i just hooked up a 633gph pump and im not getting a mist...


I never got a mist, more of a spray, like the pop up sprinkler heads. How many sprayers are you running? They need about 25-30gph/spray head so a 633 pump should only be feeding 20- 25 spray heads.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm still amazed how the first day when you put your rooted clones in the stibkbud veg and 18-19 days later (mine just under 4 T-5's) they explode. Of course for me to avoid root rot I was putting in frozen water bottles in the morning and at night every day.


Do your tubs drip? Mine drip non-stop. I've tried using weather stripping along the edge, but that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 4, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Do your tubs drip? Mine drip non-stop. I've tried using weather stripping along the edge, but that doesn't seem to help.


Yes my drips sometimes. I'm thinking of getting some clear plastic sheets (don't know the correct name for it)and glue it on the inside of the bins. That way the water beads off and back into the resovoir.


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 4, 2016)

Today's photos. I'd guess the gals have a week minimum to 2 weeks tops left, Trichomes are all still clear. They're drinking about 5 gallons a day, filling up with 0ppm water + Hydroguard + Bud xl + some finishing nutes. Looking forward to the harvest, but not all the trimming. Sidenote, this is my last grow cycle at current place. Trying to time everything so it's ready for our new house.
-Shifty


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes my drips sometimes. I'm thinking of getting some clear plastic sheets (don't know the correct name for it)and glue it on the inside of the bins. That way the water beads off and back into the resovoir.


This more than sometimes. it's pretty excessive. I guess I'm going ot have to dick with weather stripping ideas.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lowes had this silicone window seal tape. I used it to create a drip edge and a seal at the lid edge. Is working well.


----------



## joey green (Feb 5, 2016)

@WeedFreak78 i picked up the botanicare CNS17 line already so i guess ill see what happens, so far the girls are looking frosty, but i havent started the veg feeding, cuttings will probably be ready for a meal by sunday.
my sprayers are also like what you described, i just wasnt sure if having them as a mist would improve yeild and i was missing out.... i only have 12 spray heads in the unit, i think its because of the 4' hose's the water needs to get pushed through that i had to get a 633, i was debating to go higher to try for a mist...


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 6, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Do your tubs drip? Mine drip non-stop. I've tried using weather stripping along the edge, but that doesn't seem to help.


What you want to get is rope calk. It comes in a roll for about $4 at Ace Hardware. It's four small beads lined up in a clay strip. Roll the clay out around the edges and press down firmly to seal the gaps. When you put the lid on make sure you press everywhere around the edges. I've tried everything and nothing works better.

The clay usually dries out or algae starts growing on it after about a year or so. I try to replace the seal before I need to.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 6, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> What you want to get is rope calk. It comes in a roll for about $4 at Ace Hardware. It's four small beads lined up in a clay strip. Roll the clay out around the edges and press down firmly to seal the gaps. When you put the lid on make sure you press everywhere around the edges. I've tried everything and nothing works better.
> 
> The clay usually dries out or algae starts growing on it after about a year or so. I try to replace the seal before I need to.


Also, another method is to take a big trash bag and line the inside of the res. Bring the edges of the bag back up and tape it to the lid. That way anything that does leak goes right back into the res. It also makes clean up easier. Of course some bags leak so another method is to cut out the bottom of the bag and just use it as a skirt, you know like what you wear on Saturday night...


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 7, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> What you want to get is rope calk. It comes in a roll for about $4 at Ace Hardware. It's four small beads lined up in a clay strip. Roll the clay out around the edges and press down firmly to seal the gaps. When you put the lid on make sure you press everywhere around the edges. I've tried everything and nothing works better.
> 
> The clay usually dries out or algae starts growing on it after about a year or so. I try to replace the seal before I need to.


Awesome! Thanks man. I'll be picking some up as a backup when this silicone strip fails. Because it will.


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 7, 2016)

ANy body help me turn a hydrogen pro ,,water cooled co2 gen into just a co2 gen,, it is activated via water flow so i was hoping it was simple enough to just wire the water flow switch together but its not// so i took off the water cooling part and didnt get it to light,(figured) so i added a small pump to simulate water flow but still isnt working,,

yes the gen worked b4 i put my hands in it 
i should of got a regular gen, and the cost about as much so figured instead of making a DIY gen i would convert the one i have because it has all the part i need ...im a diyer so hand with the hands


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 7, 2016)

pic of model


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

I believe when you add carbon dioxide to water it will undergo hydrolysis to form carbonic acid CO2 + H20 <=>H2CO3
So in reality H2CO3 _is_ the solvated form of CO2, so there is no other CO2 there, really. If you were to, say, lower the vapor pressure of CO2 over the water, changing the equilibrium, then the CO2 dissolved in the water would leave, forming bubbles. In other words, what happens when you open a soda bottle.


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I believe when you add carbon dioxide to water it will undergo hydrolysis to form carbonic acid CO2 + H20 <=>H2CO3
> So in reality H2CO3 _is_ the solvated form of CO2, so there is no other CO2 there, really. If you were to, say, lower the vapor pressure of CO2 over the water, changing the equilibrium, then the CO2 dissolved in the water would leave, forming bubbles. In other words, what happens when you open a soda bottle.


i went right you went left


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 8, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Awesome! Thanks man. I'll be picking some up as a backup when this silicone strip fails. Because it will.


Rope caulk is bad. 1/4" butyl rubber weatherstripping comes with adhesive backing doesn't dry out and works great. Push down on the lid a bit to compress it and install a 1/2" screw on each corner of the lid into the flange of the tub through the side. Did this over a year ago, still no leaks and only an extra 30 seconds to remove the lid to get into the rez.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Rope caulk is bad. 1/4" butyl rubber weatherstripping comes with adhesive backing doesn't dry out and works great. Push down on the lid a bit to compress it and install a 1/2" screw on each corner of the lid into the flange of the tub through the side. Did this over a year ago, still no leaks and only an extra 30 seconds to remove the lid to get into the rez.


What's bad about rope caulk? I was actually looking for buytl at Lowes when I found the silicone stuff. It's definitely working, but not as effectively as I'd hoped. Can you post a photo of how you have it taped out?


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## GreenTools (Feb 8, 2016)

Even the EPDM stuff in the pic works great. The problem with rope caulk is that it is porous.....I like to sterilize the cloner between runs prior to introduction of new clones and beneficial bacteria. Rope caulk does dry out, and doesn't provide to cushion seal created with the screws/weatherstrip set up.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 8, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> What's bad about rope caulk? I was actually looking for buytl at Lowes when I found the silicone stuff. It's definitely working, but not as effectively as I'd hoped. Can you post a photo of how you have it taped out?


What's bad about rope calk is it dries out and breaks down so you eventually have to replace it. Any type of weather sealer will work, it's just that some work better than others.

I've switched to using a cooler for my cloner a couple of years ago. It's completely water tight (no seal needed) and helps keep water temps in check. The downside is large coolers are expensive. I figure my cloner will last a lifetime so it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 8, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> What's bad about rope calk is it dries out and breaks down so you eventually have to replace it. Any type of weather sealer will work, it's just that some work better than others.
> 
> I've switched to using a cooler for my cloner a couple of years ago. It's completely water tight (no seal needed) and helps keep water temps in check. The downside is large coolers are expensive. I figure my cloner will last a lifetime so it's worth it in the long run.


It looks very tidy though. I really dig it.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 8, 2016)

s20009k said:


> is anyone using a chiller with this system? and do you need one?


I have been moving and harvesting so I have not posted in for a minute, but I thought I would chime in on this one because my chiller system works fucking great! And its super cheap! 

I run a sealed tent with CO2 at 83 to 85 degrees so I have no choice but to run chillers. Now that I have been running my chiller system for a while, I will never go back... 

I have access to a fresh cold water faucet in my grow area and a drain. If you have these in your area try this out. It works absolutely great. 

When going to CO2, High res temps were my #1 concern so I researched, then researched, then researched some more. 

The idea of a traditional chiller was too expensive and pretty inefficient, and pumping my nute solution to a remote chiller seems fucking retarded (how to keep the lines from getting dirty, potential for flooding, extra reservoirs, fuck that business). Peltier Thermoelectric chillers simply would not do good enough, they are expensive to buy, annoying to make, and quick to fail. So what were my other options? I was stumped! 

I went back to the drawing board and designed my own reservoir chilling system. Full disclosure, I am positive that other growers have developed the same chilling system as I did, but I could not find shit about it on the web so I designed this one all on my own. I am not claiming to have invented style of chiller, but I am fucking stoked on it and would love to hear from anyone who has done anything similar. My first designs were very similar to other DIY chillers out there and there was nothing special about it really. My first plan was to put put a coil of hose in a fridge and pump my nute solution through it using a timer. It would have worked, but also would have used unnecessary electricity and added extra headaches. 

Frustrated, I then remembered that I had used a little thingy called a wort chiller when brewing beer in the past. Basically this is a immersion chiller that consists of a coil of metal tubing (usually copper, but you want a stainless steel one to prevent any leaching from the copper caused by the nute solution). What a great way to go! This meant I wouldn't have to keep any extra pumps in my res and I never have to move the nute solution out of the res to chill it! Duh, tons of people are using these so I don't know how I missed it!

I set out to put a really big res filled with potable RV/marine antifreeze into a freezer, then put a pump in the res connected to a hose that pumps the antifreeze through the wort chillers that sit in my reservoirs. The pump would be turned on and off by the another one of these $38 Inkbird thermostats with sensor and outlets built in.

Right when I was about to buy a fridge I had little light bulb go off in my head! Why the fuck should I wast time, power, and money on a fridge when my tap water is 43 degrees once it runs for a minute or two? I was stoked! I had finally figured it out!!! I am lucky enough to have a drain in the floor of my grow area and I plumbed cold water faucet to the area as well. Without both of these, you will not be able to run this chiller, sorry.

I turned my attention from fridges to sprinkler valve electronic relays. They are cheap and they last forever! Here is how it ended up working out. Don't buy cheap hose parts though because THEY WILL LEAK! I was able to build my chiller for my 2 flower room reservoirs for about $210 and its really easy to build. Shit is extra expensive where I live, so you can probably do better. I will do a detailed thread with pics and instructions on how to build this chiller as soon as I have some down time, but here are the basics.

These items work for my set up. You may need slightly different lengths of tubing, hose and more or less of some items. Measure and plan before you buy!

Supplies For 2 Reservoirs:

1 cold water hose faucet (sink will work but you'll need a garden hose adapter)
1 drain
2 - Super Efficient 3/8" x 25' Stainless Steel Wort Chiller = $40 each (brew shop or Amazon)
1 - Inkbird Itc-308 Digital Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostat, 2-stage = $38 (Amazon
1 - Orbit 57100 3/4-Inch Female Pipe Threaded Auto Inline Sprinkler Valve = $12 (Amazon)
1 - Orbit Sprinkler System Power Source Transformer 57040 = $13 (Amazon)
1 - box of miscellaneous wire connectors = $5
2 - male 3/4 threaded to male garden hose adapters = $5 each (Lowe’s)
2 - 2 Way Solid Y Valve Garden Hose Connector Splitter Adapter = $13 each (Lowe’s)
1 - PTFE Pipe Thread Seal Tape = $2 (Lowe’s)
1 - 50’ length of garden hose = $13 (Lowe’s)
6 male and 6 female (this should be enough to have extras) hose repair pieces = $5 each (Lowe’s)
1 - 20’ length of 3/8” vinyl tubing = $10 (Lowe’s)
1 - 3/8” vinyl tubing T = $3 (Lowe’s)

Instructions For One Reservoir: (If only chilling one res you will only need 1 wort chiller and you wont need the vinyl tubing T.)

Connect 2 Way Y Valve Garden Hose Adapter to water faucet.
Connect one side to the new garden hose and the other side to your old garden hose (if you have one).
Run the hose close to your flower room and cut it to an appropriate length (pvc pipe cutters work great for this).
Connect female hose repair piece to the end of the hose where you just cut it.
Connect the 2 male 3/4 threaded to male garden hose adapters to the Orbit 57100 3/4-Inch Female Pipe Threaded Auto Inline Sprinkler Valve using PTFE Pipe Thread Seal Tape and be sure to tighten well using crescent wrench.
Connect the hose to the Orbit 57100 and tighten well. Be sure to find the arrow to ensure the water goes in the correct hole and out her other.
Connect Orbit Sprinkler System Power Source Transformer 57040 to Orbit 57100 using wire crimpers and connectors.
Connect another female hose repair piece to the other cut off end of the hose.
Connect the hose to the out end of the Orbit 57100 and tighten well.
Clean the wort chiller using dish soap to remove any machining oils and rinse well.
Insert wort chiller into reservoir.
Connect wort chiller to the garden hose.
Connect vinyl tubing to other end of the wort chiller.
Run vinyl tubing to drain.
Connect Power Source Transformer to the cooling outlet on the Inkbird Itc-308 Digital Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostat.
Put temp sensor in the reservoir.
Plug thermostat into outlet and set desired temp, dead band, alarms, etc. Calibrate the unit if necessary.
Instructions For Two Reservoirs:

Follow instructions 1 through 9 from above then the following
Run the garden hose to a central location between the two res and cut.
Connect male hose repair piece to the newly cut end.
Clean the wort chillers using dish soap to remove any machining oils and rinse well.
Insert wort chillers into reservoirs.
Connect vinyl tubing to the supplied garden hose adapter.
Run tubing to the wort chiller and cut to appropriate length.
Repeat steps 6 and 7 to the other wort chiller.
Connect vinyl tubing to both wort chillers using supplied clamps.
Connect separate vinyl tubing pieces to the other end of each wort chiller.
Run the end of the tubing to a point where you can connect them to the vinyl tubing T.
Connect another piece of tubing to the other end of the T and run the tubing to the drain.
I set my res temp to 67 degrees with a 1 degree dead band so that the second the res it gets above 68 degrees the sprinkler relay is activated and cold water starts flowing through my wort chillers and thus chilling my nute solution. As soon as the temp goes below 67 degrees the water ceases to flow. I keep my sensor in my warmer of the two reservoirs and they stay within 1 degree of each other. I could adjust the flow to each res using the valves on the y adapter to get the temps exactly the same if I wanted, but I just keep the valves wide open cause I am not worried about the 1 degree difference. Make sure to secure the vinyl tubing into the drain in some way. If you don't the line has a tendency to pop out of the drain and start spraying water everywhere.

Inkbird Thermostat

Orbit 57100 3/4-Inch Female Pipe Threaded Auto Inline Sprinkler Valve (sprinkler relay)

I have it housed in a bucket just so its out of the way and doesn't get kicked accidentally.

I don't have any pics of the wort chillers, but they are pretty straight forward. Let me know what you think about this and would love to hear about other's experience with similar set ups.


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 13, 2016)

StinkBud what line of boticare line are you using? the PBP or the kind line? i know the mix for the PBP but what about the kind line? how many milliliters do you recommend for the kind line ,, i tried the feed schedule but ppms are only at like 350-500, 

i have 2 ppm meters , 2 different readings,, need calibration solution 
little help pls


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 13, 2016)

found it... not mine its stinks-----VVVVVV

On one of my rooms I'm running my classic formula. In my other room I'm running the new Botanicare Kind line of nutrients. How are they working you ask? Pretty fucking good actually! I'll post some pictures later but rest assured, everything is going bonkers as usual!

Okay so here's the deal. Botanicare Kind is a two part formula. You have the *Base* and then you either add the *Bloom* or *Grow* formula depending on the stage you're at. *ATTENTION!Do not mix the nutrients together ahead of time.* It's okay to do that with the regular Botanicare line but if you do it with the Kind line of nutrients you are fucking up big time! And if you're wondering...yes, I fucked up big time... lol I mixed the two together and everything turned to a milky caramel colored shit. At first I'm thinking, maybe that's the way it's supposed to look, fuck if I know! So I poured it into the res and it looked like those little water-filled, glass, snowballs that you shake up and watch the snow fall on a little fucking Santa or whatever. So basically, fuck me. All the white specs were pieces of calcium. So I had to drain the fucking res again and start over from scratch.

What I did was read the instructions. I know, it hurts but fuck it, someone's got to do it. I figured I had about 23 gallons of water or so and just did the math. I'd give you the numbers but it changes every week. It's easier to just read the back of the jug. For example, at flower week 1 they suggest using 10ml of Bloom per gallon of water. So with 23 gallons use 230ml of Bloom. Just pour it directly into the res and mix well. Then they recommend using 12ml per gallon of Base. Which comes out to about 276ml. Every week I add more Bloom and less Base. The PPM comes in around 1000PPM. Early veg stage starts at around 600PPM and slowly goes up. Like I say, it's all in the Botanicare Feed Schedule.

You know this thread is basically a result of me fucking up every way possible to man. It's kind of been a hobby of mine... You guys get to learn from all my mistakes. Which one was this...fuckup #234 Don't mix Botanicare Kind Nutes together. Check...


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 14, 2016)

So I have the best problem possible, I think. My veg plants are about 2 weeks out from transfer into the bloom tent. The root masses on the plants has become a greater diameter than the hole for the netpot. When I go to transfer them, I'm not sure I can get the plants out without causing damage to the root mass. Is this a normal problem? Or is this a result of starting these as seedlings and being forced to use rapid rooters?


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 14, 2016)

@questiondj42 I've run into the same situation. Had to squish, detangle, and ultimately just do a little trimming. Best of luck to you. 
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 15, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> So I have the best problem possible, I think. My veg plants are about 2 weeks out from transfer into the bloom tent. The root masses on the plants has become a greater diameter than the hole for the netpot. When I go to transfer them, I'm not sure I can get the plants out without causing damage to the root mass. Is this a normal problem? Or is this a result of starting these as seedlings and being forced to use rapid rooters?


It's okay if you damage the roots a little. Just make sure you wash off any broken roots. You don't want the damaged roots dying and fucking everything up.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 15, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> It's okay if you damage the roots a little. Just make sure you wash off any broken roots. You don't want the damaged roots dying and fucking everything up.


Great news. Thanks for the info. 

Finally started building the flower rails. I really like how clean the fence posts look.


----------



## jm 420 (Feb 15, 2016)

interesting thread ....but i'll stick to my 2lbs every 30 daze


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 15, 2016)

This weekend I broke my record using the SB method with just over 39 oz from 6 plants. 

Trinity Kush yielded 19 oz from 3 plants, Cotton Candy Cane yielded 16 zips from 2 plants (one had 9 oz and the other had 7 oz), and my one Blackberry OG plant only yielded about 4 oz.

OMG the Blackberry OG smells and tastes exactly like actual blackberries! I have never smelled or tasted anything like it.


----------



## Gertsbud (Feb 17, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I run this nutrient formula for vegetative growth:
> *
> Botanicare Nutrients:*
> 126ML Cal-Mag Plus
> ...


is this for 18 gallons? 
love this thread thank you,


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 17, 2016)

Stinkbud,

Do you have a video of the veg assembly up? I saw the frame assembly one, but I think that's for flower?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

It is not based on gallons. 

You mix up your nutes in a gallon jug and then add a little at a time until you have reached your desired ppm in your reservoir. 

You need to have a meter to measure the ppm, so if you don't already have one, buy one ASAP. Also, @StinkBud is the man and the master, but he likes to run his nutes a little hotter than I do personally (I am am a cheap ass, lol). Anyway, I run my nutes closer to the 1000 ppm mark. I also run a slightly different ratio of the nutes and a few additives with great success. 

750ml PBPG, 250ml CalMag, and 200ml Humic Acid (LK). Before I start adding my base nute solution as mentioned above I add 2 ml per gallon of Hydroguard which will help keep your roots extra healthy and I add 2ml per gallon of Silica Blast which helps keep my stems super strong and healthy. After that I start adding my nute solution a little at a time until I get to around 1000 ppm. I have never had any signs of underfeeding with any of my strains at 1000ppm. 

When it comes time to flower I add 250 ml of sweet to the recipe above and replace the PBPG with PBPB (bloom). I also increase the Silica Blast to 4 ml per gallon. 

This works for me pretty damn well, I am sure there are better formulas though, eg the @superstoner1 formula that many many have had great success with, jut a little too complex for me personally.

Holler at me if you need any further help. I have been using the SB method much longer than I have been active on RUI.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm using Dynagrow and I'm finding that 700ppm in the veg tent is giving me tip burn. So I'm backing it off. I'll probably run 500-700ppm in flower. Depending on how the plants respond.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm using Dynagrow and I'm finding that 700ppm in the veg tent is giving me tip burn. So I'm backing it off. I'll probably run 500-700ppm in flower. Depending on how the plants respond.


How do you lime the Dyna so far? Any full harvests from it yet, and if so how did the buds taste???


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 17, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> How do you lime the Dyna so far? Any full harvests from it yet, and if so how did the buds taste???


I've used it for a full harvest, in DWC, but didn't really know what I was doing and ended up with a sub-par product. I also ran Foliage Pro all the way through. This time around, I'm using RO instead of tap, and it's potent. 500-700ppm seems to be the sweet spot with this stuff. I'm going to try a 50/50 mix of FP and Bloom in Flower. I'm so happy with the line I use it in my vegetable garden.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Stinkbud,
> 
> Do you have a video of the veg assembly up? I saw the frame assembly one, but I think that's for flower?


Im not sure about a video, but you shouldn't need one really. As for the veg unit, its basically just a double decker cloner. Just build a @StinkBud cloner as per the instructions in the ebook (buy it if you haven't already) and then set it on top of another tub and drill some holes in the bottom of the top container (root chamber) and through the lid of the bottom container (res) to let the water run through the root chamber and into the res. Run a piece of 1/2" PVC down all the way into the res and connect it to your sprayer manifold in the root chamber. Simple shit bro that anybody could do.

I don't like the ebook cloner personally because I don't like air stones and because the double decker works f-ing great. Mainly cause I veg my plants extra long and they need as much help as much space as possible in the root chamber. I am always nervous about roots chillin' in the water even if there is an air stone, so I would suggest building the double decker. 

Holler if you need more help.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I've used it for a full harvest, in DWC, but didn't really know what I was doing and ended up with a sub-par product. I also ran Foliage Pro all the way through. This time around, I'm using RO instead of tap, and it's potent. 500-700ppm seems to be the sweet spot with this stuff. I'm going to try a 50/50 mix of FP and Bloom in Flower. I'm so happy with the line I use it in my vegetable garden.


cool...let me know how it turns out. Happy growing!


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 17, 2016)

Wishing everyone the best, hoping your growing is treating you all right with lots of fun. Have a big move in the next couple weeks, so I've been super busy packing. Uploading a couple identical photos with 1 variation, name the difference. The 3 gals are day 6 flush, and will be cut any day now. Thread incoming in about a month with my double story garage build out.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Wishing everyone the best, hoping your growing is treating you all right with lots of fun. Have a big move in the next couple weeks, so I've been super busy packing. Uploading a couple identical photos with 1 variation, name the difference. The 3 gals are day 6 flush, and will be cut any day now. Thread incoming in about a month with my double story garage build out.
> -ShiftyView attachment 3610486 View attachment 3610487


Looking good @letdown shifty! I moved a month ago with my garden at week 6 and it was stressful as fuck but we pulled it off with out any major issues. Basically I stripped my tent of everything but the plants, and lights and got a friend on each corner of the tent and we lifted the whole fuckin' thing into the back of a uhaul. Just barely fit. My tent was 6'8", my garage door was 6'9" and the door to the uhaul was only 6'8.5". I am glad its over with, but wanted to reassure you it can be done successfully. They were only with out water and light for about 30 min.

I just pulled off my biggest harvest in this system with 39 zips from 6 plants. The biggest of the plants pulled 9 oz by it self! Booya Im on cloud 9! I bet you are looking at least 18 oz off your current harvest cause its looking great and you vegged so long. What are you guessing on yield?


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 17, 2016)

Those 3 gals really only vegged for 5 weeks after roots popped. Also whole grow is going to be shutdown minus 7 clones and 1 huge vegging gal, while I build out & setup the new area. My guess on the 3 gals is right around 18 at the least, they are dense colas. Fyi it's 2" pvc for anyone who can't tell. This photo was almost 2 weeks ago, or the single vegging girl and clones. She's roughly 4' with a 2" stalk right now, gonna have to cut lid in order to move it to flower.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Those 3 gals really only vegged for 5 weeks after roots popped. Also whole grow is going to be shutdown minus 7 clones and 1 huge vegging gal, while I build out & setup the new area. My guess on the 3 gals is right around 18 at the least, they are dense colas. Fyi it's 2" pvc for anyone who can't tell. This photo was almost 2 weeks ago, or the single vegging girl and clones. She's roughly 4' with a 2" stalk right now, gonna have to cut lid in order to move it to flower.View attachment 3610505


Best of luck on the move. Def would have been easier if I had just shut it down, but wasn't an option for me. Glad to hear you're doing good man. I am about to ditch the tent cause I am building a 12' by 12' room. Cant wait!!!


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 17, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo glad you survived the move. I tried to time my plants to harvest before or be ready to flower after. I'm going to end up with a 16'x16' flower room with 9' ceilings. The whole floor plan is just shy of 800 sqft. Half will be dedicated to my fruits/veggies. I've been drawing some layouts for air circulation, lighting, ventilation, ought to be a fun time wiring it & building something legit. Ditch the tent. Ordered a 10'x100' roll of Panda film today. Getting excited, to have a little room to move around the gals. Gets a bit tight in a 4'x8' tent.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo glad you survived the move. I tried to time my plants to harvest before or be ready to flower after. I'm going to end up with a 16'x16' flower room with 9' ceilings. The whole floor plan is just shy of 800 sqft. Half will be dedicated to my fruits/veggies. I've been drawing some layouts for air circulation, lighting, ventilation, ought to be a fun time wiring it & building something legit. Ditch the tent. Ordered a 10'x100' roll of Panda film today. Getting excited, to have a little room to move around the gals. Gets a bit tight in a 4'x8' tent.
> -Shifty


Word @letdown shifty you're gonna be stoked. My girls get pretty cramped with 2000 watts in a 4x8, but it has worked so I cant complain too much. I am setting up my new room so all of the walls open up like barn doors so I can easily access everything. Hit me up when you have a final weight on that.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 17, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> This weekend I broke my record using the SB method with just over 39 oz from 6 plants.
> 
> Trinity Kush yielded 19 oz from 3 plants, Cotton Candy Cane yielded 16 zips from 2 plants (one had 9 oz and the other had 7 oz), and my one Blackberry OG plant only yielded about 4 oz.
> 
> ...


Those are huge. How long did you veg for?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Those are huge. How long did you veg for?


Thanks @sky rocket ! They got vegged for about 4 weeks so about 2 weeks longer than I normally would have. Lets lust say I am going with 4 weeks in veg from now on. 

I actually just put 3 Trinity plants in my flower tent that got vegged 8 weeks next to 3 Blackberry plants that got 4 weeks in the veg tent. It was pretty gnarly getting them out of the veg unit cause the roots were like 6 feet long, but I managed. 

I kinda let them go rouge with very little training since I was so busy, so I am interested to see how it turns out. I am working on training them to fill the rack now, but trying to be gentle since they are already in the flower area.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

Whats the stinkbud method to starting from seed?


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 18, 2016)

@ThaMagnificent not sure if being sarcastic or not, heh. Lots of methods to popping seeds. My preference is moist paper towel in zip lock, and set it on top of lighting fixture for warmth. My seeds pop in 1-2 days. 
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Whats the stinkbud method to starting from seed?


I never found very complete instructions from @StinkBud , but this is what I came up with from what I gathered from the book, thread, and youtube from SB, and my personal experience. I have 100% success cracking over 60 seeds using this method.

1)Soak your seeds in damp but not soaked paper towel in warm dark place (tap water). I set them in-between 2 dinner plates to keep them from drying out too quickly. If the paper towels do get too dry just add a little water. 24 to 72 hours later you should have a little root coming out of the seed case. Once its longer than about 1/4" you should be ready for the next step.
2)Buy some Rapid Rooter plugs and soak them in some water from your cloner (one per seed). Use a clean razor blade to slice vertically half way through the plug, this will make it way easier for you to remove the rooted plant once its ready for the next phase (I added this phase myself because I had a hard time removing the seedlings from the plugs when I was just setting the seeds inside the plug). So after you've cut the plug, put your seeds about 1/8" from the top of the plug with the root facing down.
3)Set them in small Rubbermaid container with about 1/4" of water in the bottom of the container just enough to keep the plug damp.Put them under your cloner light. About 12 to 24 hrs later the plant will have emerged from the plug with 2 rounded looking little leaves. Make sure the plug stays damp with a small amount of water in the bottom of the container.
4)Another 24 to 48 hrs later you will see a tap rot coming out of the bottom of the plug so now you need to *carefully* remove the seedling from the plug and place in into a neoprene collar, and then into a net pot.
5)*IMPORTANT*: Make sure to put the seedling into the VEG UNIT not the cloner! They need food at this point so they will slowly die in the cloner because it doesn't have enough food in the cloner res for them to develop. Throw them into flower whenever you think they are ready.

I would love to hear input on this subject from others using the SB method.


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 18, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo your process is same as mine minus 1st step. I do the moist paper towel in a zip lock on top of lighting fixture. In order to keep the warm moisture inside, much like a seedling dome with Heat pad. But mine is just a cheap way of doing it. I've only had one amnesia haze seed refuse to pop. Everyone will find a method they are comfortable with, I just like cheap & easy.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo your process is same as mine minus 1st step. I do the moist paper towel in a zip lock on top of lighting fixture. In order to keep the warm moisture inside, much like a seedling dome with Heat pad. But mine is just a cheap way of doing it. I've only had one amnesia haze seed refuse to pop. Everyone will find a method they are comfortable with, I just like cheap & easy.
> -Shifty


Word brother! Thats why I love the SB method so much. You could spend 5 times as much for a lower quality aero system, then you'd spend the same amount of time trying to maintain and upgrade that pre bought system as you would have spent building a proper SB unit. I use the loot I save on the aero units by DIYing them to invest in high end lighting, and high end AC, and dehum. I use the time I saved to get high. lol

I just upgraded my dehum to an Utopian 80 pint and it kicks ass. My next big investment is to add cool boxes to my lights as to save money on AC. Any experience running water cooled lights? This will be my first time, so Im looking for any advice I can get. 

@letdown shifty and @sky rocket are you guys running co2, I can't remember? Its definitely challenging in a tent, but I was able to make it work out. All those trips to the welding shop for $47 tanks of co2 every 2 or 3 weeks was wearing on me, but now that I had that 39oz harvest I am thinking it was worth the time and money. I cant wait to ditch this tent in the next few weeks!


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 18, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo not running co2 at the moment. I'll be introducing it in the new flower room. I'll be installing a mini split for my heating cooling needs. Excited for the build out, but also dreading spending the cash.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Im not sure about a video, but you shouldn't need one really. As for the veg unit, its basically just a double decker cloner. Just build a @StinkBud cloner as per the instructions in the ebook (buy it if you haven't already) and then set it on top of another tub and drill some holes in the bottom of the top container (root chamber) and through the lid of the bottom container (res) to let the water run through the root chamber and into the res. Run a piece of 1/2" PVC down all the way into the res and connect it to your sprayer manifold in the root chamber. Simple shit bro that anybody could do.
> 
> I don't like the ebook cloner personally because I don't like air stones and because the double decker works f-ing great. Mainly cause I veg my plants extra long and they need as much help as much space as possible in the root chamber. I am always nervous about roots chillin' in the water even if there is an air stone, so I would suggest building the double decker.
> 
> Holler if you need more help.


Does the hole size in the bottom of the root chamber and top of res matter? Would it just be the same sized holes as the holes drilled for the pots?

Also, what are we gluing on the assembly?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo not running co2 at the moment. I'll be introducing it in the new flower room. I'll be installing a mini split for my heating cooling needs. Excited for the build out, but also dreading spending the cash.


Awesome bro. You're gonna be so stoked on the co2 man! 

If you need any advice or help with the co2 give me a holler and I will share all that I know. I have 100s of hours research and experience on the subject. 

Yeah, its a spendy investment. The crazy part is adding ac, dehum, is about the same as adding 2000 watts. When I initially got AC and a dehum, It nearly doubled my power bill, ouch.

Sounds to me like your gonna want to run a propane burner or 2 with the size of your new space, if you have natural gas you could do that instead which would be P-I-IMPin'. You'd be at the welding shop every week if you ran tanked co2. Anywho, I am excited for you and can't wait to see the new space. I will be using nat gas in my commercial once I am at that point.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Does the hole size in the bottom of the root chamber and top of res matter? Would it just be the same sized holes as the holes drilled for the pots?
> 
> Also, what are we gluing on the assembly?


I think I used a 1" hole saw, but the size isn't that important. Well let me think about that for a sec, now that I think about it, I hate having the holes that big cause I am constantly lifting my roots out of the low res once they get long. So I think that tonight Ill replace the lid on the lower container and just drill small holes all over it. I may even try setting a cut out piece of window screen in the bottom of it if I can find some that wont leash anything into my nute solution. Maybe there is vinyl screen material available? 

@letdown shifty @sky rocket what kind of veg units do you run and how are they set up?

I only glue the end caps on my flower units and let everything els push fit. I have no leaks even though I skip the gluing.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 18, 2016)

I have my c02 stuff ready but I've so lazy to hook it up. Maybe this weekend or next weekend. I downgraded my 1000's from years ago and instead of running 2x1000's I run 4x600's. I still use my stinkbud cloner and veg but I transfer them to (2) gallon smart pots using canna coco. I'm still doing a harvest every 3 weeks. With my coco I run a sog (topped and lollipop). I'm still testing this setup.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> I think I used a 1" hole saw, but the size isn't that important. Well let me think about that for a sec, now that I think about it, I hate having the holes that big cause I am constantly lifting my roots out of the low res once they get long. So I think that tonight Ill replace the lid on the lower container and just drill small holes all over it. I may even try setting a cut out piece of window screen in the bottom of it if I can find some that wont leash anything into my nute solution. Maybe there is vinyl screen material available?
> 
> @letdown shifty @sky rocket what kind of veg units do you run and how are they set up?
> 
> I only glue the end caps on my flower units and let everything els push fit. I have no leaks even though I skip the gluing.


Vegs units are the original design using the Rubbermaid bins. I need to upgrade to the tougher Rubbermaid bins. The ones with the yellow tops. I run a fix timer that's 1 minute on 4 minutes off. I got rid of the knobs that way I don't accidentally hit the knobs and changed the timing. They veg under my bad boy cool blue 8 cool blue t5's (2 of the bulbs are not working so I'm using 6 lamps).


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 18, 2016)

@AKgrow do you run c02 from day 1 of flower til you chop? I've heard that you should run c02 til about the 7th week (say it's a 9 week strain).


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok, and do you use air bubbles?


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Ok, and do you use air bubbles?


With stinks set up you don't need air bubbles


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> With stinks set up you don't need air bubbles


@sky rocket is correct. no bubbles for me.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 18, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


U sir are my hero!!!!!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> @AKgrow do you run c02 from day 1 of flower til you chop? I've heard that you should run c02 til about the 7th week (say it's a 9 week strain).


Well, since I am on a perpetual cycle I run co2 all the way through my flower cycle. I haven't really had any issues with my plats ripening even though I have heard co2 can delay it. I think I am making up for that with a heavy clearex flush (3 days on just sweet berry, 3 days on clearex, 3 days on 5.8 ph tap water is how I flush). If it were an option for me to run w/out co2 in the final phase I would, but since I have at least 2 batches in the same room at any given time (soon to be 4 batches) I cant turn it off cause my younger batches benefit from it so much.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I have my c02 stuff ready but I've so lazy to hook it up. Maybe this weekend or next weekend. I downgraded my 1000's from years ago and instead of running 2x1000's I run 4x600's. I still use my stinkbud cloner and veg but I transfer them to (2) gallon smart pots using canna coco. I'm still doing a harvest every 3 weeks. With my coco I run a sog (topped and lollipop). I'm still testing this setup.


Sounds cool. Coco can be the shit, and I bet you have it set up proper.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

18gal tote?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Sounds cool. Coco can be the shit, and I bet you have it set up proper.


I actually use the 27 gal yellow topped containers from lowes.


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Awesome bro. You're gonna be so stoked on the co2 man!
> 
> If you need any advice or help with the co2 give me a holler and I will share all that I know. I have 100s of hours research and experience on the subject.
> 
> ...


I actually do have Natural gas at the new house, I'll just have to pipe it out to that back garage. Which really is no big deal, since ill be digging a trench for Water, sewer, Natural Gas, beefier electrical, maybe even a ethernet & coaxial. So thanks for the recommendation on putting burners instead of co2 tank. Only foreseeable issue would be introducing the heat source into room during summer months. oh well, I've got a little time to plan it out and make sure it's done right.
-Shifty


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> I actually use the 27 gal yellow topped containers from lowes.


yea saw those. They sell 17 and 27gal. Does the pipe need to be longer if you use a bigger tote?

Also, the hose material is neoprene? I was looking at Active Aqua online and you can buy 
*Penn-Plax® Flexible Air Line Tubing* with it?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

You want to run 1/2" pvc homie. Active Aqua pumps have a 1/2 threaded connection for all of its adapters. Just buy a male threaded to female slip joint PVC piece from Lowes and it will screw right in. Use one of the washers from the other adapters on the piece from lowes to get a perfect seal. 

Its easier to maintain PH and ppm in larger res so go for the 27 gal.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> You want to run 1/2" pvc homie. Active Aqua pumps have a 1/2 threaded connection for all of its adapters. Just buy a male threaded to female slip joint PVC piece from Lowes and it will screw right in. Use one of the washers from the other adapters on the piece from lowes to get a perfect seal.
> 
> Its easier to maintain PH and ppm in larger res so go for the 27 gal.


so don't buy the tubing amazon offers with the pump?also do you need to cut a longer piece of pvc pipe to make up for the depth in the 17 vs 27gal tote?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

Correct, dont buy it.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> so don't buy the tubing amazon offers with the pump?also do you need to cut a longer piece of pvc pipe to make up for the depth in the 17 vs 27gal tote?


yes its needs to be longer than the one in the cloner. If I were you, I would just get the concept down and then just measure or eye ball the pieces together to make it work for your application. The measurements that SB give are more of a starting point than the end all say all on how to build it.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay everybody. I finally started my own thread about my grow so pop in to check it out if you get a chance. Link to the thread Would love to get @StinkBud , @superstoner1 , @letdown shifty , @sky rocket and any and all stikers to check it out and give me their thoughts. Thanks!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/aero-nft-grow-in-tent-w-co2-ac-dehumidifier-and-diy-chiller.899872/


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> You want to run 1/2" pvc homie. Active Aqua pumps have a 1/2 threaded connection for all of its adapters. Just buy a male threaded to female slip joint PVC piece from Lowes and it will screw right in. Use one of the washers from the other adapters on the piece from lowes to get a perfect seal.
> 
> Its easier to maintain PH and ppm in larger res so go for the 27 gal.


this?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DURA-1-2-in-x-18-in-PVC-Slip-Flexible-Repair-Coupling-FRC-005/203598729


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> this?
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DURA-1-2-in-x-18-in-PVC-Slip-Flexible-Repair-Coupling-FRC-005/203598729


Not quite.. This is what you needhttp://m.lowes.com/pd/LASCO-1-in-Dia-PVC-Sch-40-Adapter/1067459


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Not quite.. This is what you needhttp://m.lowes.com/pd/LASCO-1-in-Dia-PVC-Sch-40-Adapter/1067459


1 inch or half?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> so don't buy the tubing amazon offers with the pump?also do you need to cut a longer piece of pvc pipe to make up for the depth in the 17 vs 27gal tote?


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-1-2-in-x-12-in-PVC-Riser-38091/100035148

I use those to come off the pump into the 1/2" PVC tee. I cut one end off so it'll go in the slip


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> 1 inch or half?


1/2 "


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-1-2-in-x-12-in-PVC-Riser-38091/100035148
> 
> I use those to come off the pump into the 1/2" PVC tee. I cut one end off so it'll go in the slip


That would work too.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Do you have some up close pictures of the three tray setup? What are the dimensions on it? 3.5x3.5 or 4x4?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Do you have some up close pictures of the three tray setup? What are the dimensions on it? 3.5x3.5 or 4x4?


I think you are talking about my triple rail SB unit. When building this one I created the double manifold to great even(ish) pressure in all three rails.

Due to state regulation I have only been using 6 holes on this unit. Once I go into commercial production I will run more of a "SOG" style with this unit cause its built to run as many as 15 plants.

After these pictures were taken I added 180 degree sprayers at both ends of the rails. 360s in all the other locations between plant sites.

Its about 3.5' x 4' designed to fit on one side of a 4x8 tent.

I have some improvements that I need to make on this unit. 

@letdown shifty has a really cool design that keeps the res outside the growing area. I am def considering going to something like that. Got any pics of that build Shifty?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

Quick Question, what is the purpose of cutting the ends about 1/2" and then using a heater to heat it up and peel it back a little?

Also, the 2.0 cloner has 35 pots instead of the 24 in the original. What is the spacing on the hole cutouts for the rubbermaid?


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 19, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo @questiondj42 just snapped some photos. Pardon all the dried leaves on bottom of tent, the girls are taking out nutrients and dropping them.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

Shifty,

I like the res outside of the grow tent. Did you modify it by adding the rubber line feeding it to the opposite side and then the closest side is just the return?


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 19, 2016)

@ThaMagnificent exactly. Ran just regular garden hose from pump to a splitter at far end of rails, then to individual shut off valves for each rail. For the drain side I used 2" pvc, a threaded coupler that I cut (i'll upload photo) then screwed into rail. Then 90° elbows to a Tee, then straight into res.
The black in the photo is some water sealant I used, the one in photo is off a disassembled system.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds good. I'm going to start building this weekend. Pretty excited! Now I just have to calculate my wattages to make sure everything work so I don't blow the box! I'm thinking a 5x5 flower with a 1000w LED, 235w 4Ft T5 bulb veg, and a little 125w CFL for clone with fans, scrubber, etc...I'm building in my unfinished basement and I don't have much down there except a fridge and freezer so I think I should be good.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Quick Question, what is the purpose of cutting the ends about 1/2" and then using a heater to heat it up and peel it back a little?
> 
> Also, the 2.0 cloner has 35 pots instead of the 24 in the original. What is the spacing on the hole cutouts for the rubbermaid?


Its so the water can flow out of the rails and back into the res.

As for net pot spacing, if you use the yellow lid ones from lowes you'll just put one in the middle of each square on the lid.


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 19, 2016)

@ThaMagnificent the 125w for the cloner is a little unnecessary. Just put the cloner by your veg unit, should be plenty of light from the T5. That's my opinion, others may dissagree
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @AKGrowAreo @questiondj42 just snapped some photos. Pardon all the dried leaves on bottom of tent, the girls are taking out nutrients and dropping them.View attachment 3611793 View attachment 3611798 View attachment 3611797 View attachment 3611794 View attachment 3611796 View attachment 3611799


Dude thats a sick design! Me wanty!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @ThaMagnificent the 125w for the cloner is a little unnecessary. Just put the cloner by your veg unit, should be plenty of light from the T5. That's my opinion, others may dissagree
> -Shifty


Right on! Either way works. I like to have my clones on 24 hr light so I have a 2 bulb 2 ft HO t5 that I have over it. I have my veg units on 18/6 hr lighting and they seem to flip over into flower mode faster than when I ran 24 hr light in the veg.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to start building this weekend. Pretty excited! Now I just have to calculate my wattages to make sure everything work so I don't blow the box! I'm thinking a 5x5 flower with a 1000w LED, 235w 4Ft T5 bulb veg, and a little 125w CFL for clone with fans, scrubber, etc...I'm building in my unfinished basement and I don't have much down there except a fridge and freezer so I think I should be good.


Stoked for you man. Glad we got you on the SB plan! Send pics as you build and start a journal or thread for you grow! 

You should be fine to run all that on one circuit if you have 20 amp breakers...


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh sexy! You built in the drain, too. Very nice!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Stoked for you man. Glad we got you on the SB plan! Send pics as you build and start a journal or thread for you grow!
> 
> You should be fine to run all that on one circuit if you have 20 amp breakers...


I Have 2 20 Amp Circuits I Just Saw In The basement. 1 has the fridge on it and the other has the freezer. Both look like they have a single outlet each with 2 plugs. Can I run all of that off 1 outlet or split it between 2? I would run an extension cord with a surger protector either way to get it over to the grow space acrosd the basement. I just tried flipping each breaker to see what they turned off and nothing turned off...weird?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

I have successfully been able to run two 1000w lights, one 1200w ac, my dehumidifier, all 6 of my pumps, fans and entire set up split between two 20 amp circuits. I would not recommend trying to load them up like I did, but you should be fine to run your 1000 and everything else you have on one of those 20 amp breakers. 

I am putting 220v power in my grow area this weekend and I am going to eventually be running four 1000s on that. I am adding 2 more 20 amp 110v breakers to run the rest of my equipment. Cant wait!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> I have successfully been able to run two 1000w lights, one 1200w ac, my dehumidifier, all 6 of my pumps, fans and entire set up split between two 20 amp circuits. I would not recommend trying to load them up like I did, but you should be fine to run your 1000 and everything else you have on one of those 20 amp breakers.
> 
> I am putting 220v power in my grow area this weekend and I am going to eventually be running four 1000s on that. I am adding 2 more 20 amp 110v breakers to run the rest of my equipment. Cant wait!


Did you use extension cords or plug directly into outlets?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I Have 2 20 Amp Circuits I Just Saw In The basement. 1 has the fridge on it and the other has the freezer. Both look like they have a single outlet each with 2 plugs. Can I run all of that off 1 outlet or split it between 2? I would run an extension cord with a surger protector either way to get it over to the grow space acrosd the basement. I just tried flipping each breaker to see what they turned off and nothing turned off...weird?


A 20A circuit will take 2400W. It's recommended to not exceed 80% capacity on the circuit. As long as you keep it under 1800W a circuit, you're good.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> A 20A circuit will take 2400W. It's recommended to not exceed 80% capacity on the circuit. As long as you keep it under 1800W a circuit, you're good.


what about extension cords? Just make sure a bigger wire?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> what about extension cords? Just make sure a bigger wire?


Think of 20A like any other 15A circuit, but it handles more current. It uses the same cords and cables. It's when you get into 220V that the plug and cords are different.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 20, 2016)

Got my 3 tray setup built. Currently fashioning a catch to soften the waterfall sound. Otherwsie, this setup looks great. Pressure is adequate with the 400gph active aqua pump. Although it sounds like some air is getting into the line. But the pressure appears constant and is adquate. Just gotta get my timer in and then I have plants to transfer over. So excited!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice! Question on the veg setup. I know it essentially the cloner with an extra tub, but does the pipe running to the pump on the lower bin go down the center or off to one side of the tub? The cloner 2.0 pic is a little confusing because it looks like the pump pipe is off to the side


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Nice! Question on the veg setup. I know it essentially the cloner with an extra tub, but does the pipe running to the pump on the lower bin go down the center or off to one side of the tub? The cloner 2.0 pic is a little confusing because it looks like the pump pipe is off to the side


Stinkbud's original version has it in the center. From a maintenance standpoint, off to the side will be easier to work.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 20, 2016)

Are you guys aerating your resivours? Specifically the bloom res?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 20, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Are you guys aerating your resivours? Specifically the bloom res?


i know AK said it wasnt necessary, especially the veg.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 21, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Stinkbud's original version has it in the center. From a maintenance standpoint, off to the side will be easier to work.


My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 21, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


with the pump on one side now, does the pump act as like the end leg? The old design has the pump in the middle with a stand on each side.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 21, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


Stink what cooler do you use? Because that would definetly keep the water temps cooler. Person likes me keeps putting frozen 2 liter bottles in the resovoir to keep the water cool. Also how's drilling 2" holes in a cooler?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 22, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


Oh nice! I guess the updated plans were buried somewhere in the 500+ pages of this thread? =P


----------



## joey green (Feb 23, 2016)

hey guys just wondering, do u just pop seeds in rapid rooters and put that in the netpot? does it stay like this the whole grow or do u transfer the plant into a neoprene collar when its a bit bigger? ive only done clones...


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 23, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


Welcome back @StinkBud ! Have you tried stacking a strongbox as a root chamber on a cooler as a res? I was considering trying something like that. I have increased my veg time to increase my yield, so I still need a double stack unit to keep my roots from constantly soaking in the res.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 23, 2016)

joey green said:


> hey guys just wondering, do u just pop seeds in rapid rooters and put that in the netpot? does it stay like this the whole grow or do u transfer the plant into a neoprene collar when its a bit bigger? ive only done clones...


I have been germinating in rapid rooters and establishing roots before moving. I did notice that EZClone sells coco sprouters that are a lot smaller.


----------



## joey green (Feb 23, 2016)

@questiondj42 so once you have roots you move it out of the rapid rooter and into neoprene?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 24, 2016)

joey green said:


> @questiondj42 so once you have roots you move it out of the rapid rooter and into neoprene?


Nah, I leave it in the rapid rooter. I've had bad luck trying to get established sprouts out of a rooter.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey y'all don't forget to always double check to make sure your timer is plugged in. I was swapping out frozen water bottles and I forgot to plug it back in. 12 hours later


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hey y'all don't forget to always double check to make sure your timer is plugged in. I was swapping out frozen water bottles and I forgot to plug it back in. 12 hours later


how did you hook up your pumps? All on 1 timer?


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> how did you hook up your pumps? All on 1 timer?


Yes! Veg and cloner pumps on one cycle timer (Titan)


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes! Veg and cloner pumps on one cycle timer (Titan)


And then flower on its own? Then you also run 3 separate timers for lights? Which model timer allows you to plug in multiple units? Or do you plug all the pumps into something like the Apollo 14 outlet and then plug that outlet into the timer?


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> And then flower on its own? Then you also run 3 separate timers for lights? Which model timer allows you to plug in multiple units? Or do you plug all the pumps into something like the Apollo 14 outlet and then plug that outlet into the timer?


I run a perpetual with 3x600's. And a extra 600 is to run miscellaneous. My cloner and veg is the stinkbud way and flower is ran 12 girls under my 600 topped and lollipop. I run one timer for all 4 lights because I run 2x600's during the day and 2x600's at night. I forgot the exact model of my Apollo timer but I'll find out tonight for you.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I run a perpetual with 3x600's. And a extra 600 is to run miscellaneous. My cloner and veg is the stinkbud way and flower is ran 12 girls under my 600 topped and lollipop. I run one timer for all 4 lights because I run 2x600's during the day and 2x600's at night. I forgot the exact model of my Apollo timer but I'll find out tonight for you.


Thanks. Just figuring out my wiring for my setup. 3 separate tents (clone, veg, and flower) with the corresponding pumps, fans, timers etc...The cloner will have a pump with a small 125w light, veg will have a pump with a 325w T5, and the flower probably 2 pumps with 2 LED lights probably ~800w total. I'm trying to figure out how to wire all these different tents.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hey y'all don't forget to always double check to make sure your timer is plugged in. I was swapping out frozen water bottles and I forgot to plug it back in. 12 hours later


I just shed little tear for you bro


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes! Veg and cloner pumps on one cycle timer (Titan)


@sky rocket How many pumps do you run? I fried a few timers by running more than 2 pumps on them. I use a relay/contactor hub so that the load is put on the relay instead of the timers and now my timers never fail. Just wondering about your experience with it. I was acutally just writing about this on my thread.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> @sky rocket How many pumps do you run? I fried a few timers by running more than 2 pumps on them. I use a relay/contactor hub so that the load is put on the relay instead of the timers and now my timers never fail. Just wondering about your experience with it. I was acutally just writing about this on my thread.


The most I've run was two pumps on one timer


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> I just shed little tear for you bro


Thanks but I have mother plants so I'll take some cuts tonight


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> The most I've run was two pumps on one timer


Cool! If you ever have the need for more pumps on one timer the hub works good.


----------



## KOTSMrBlack (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all!

First of all, thank you to everyone for contributing to this thread. I am currently making my way through it. Other than this thread though, where does a noob start? Do I buy the book off amazon? Are there any other forums/sites I need to visit? Is this still a big deal?

I originally heard of the SB system 4 or 5 years ago and thought it looked good. Didn't have the means back then. Have the time, budget, and live in a legal state now and wanted to check in and see if this was still a viable option. Any and all info is much appreciated and in the mean time I'll be searching, reading, searching, and reading some more. Thanks!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 25, 2016)

KOTSMrBlack said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First of all, thank you to everyone for contributing to this thread. I am currently making my way through it. Other than this thread though, where does a noob start? Do I buy the book off amazon? Are there any other forums/sites I need to visit? Is this still a big deal?
> 
> I originally heard of the SB system 4 or 5 years ago and thought it looked good. Didn't have the means back then. Have the time, budget, and live in a legal state now and wanted to check in and see if this was still a viable option. Any and all info is much appreciated and in the mean time I'll be searching, reading, searching, and reading some more. Thanks!


Welcome bro! You have selected a great way to grow!

Definitely buy the book as its a great starting point. The book covers most of the good stuff from this thread. I don't like the newer veg unit, so I make a hybrid version of the old veg unit and the new cloner. I recommend you do the same.

Unfortunately there was a whole bunch of drama and arguing in the middle of this thread so those pages are annoying to read and they honestly bummed me out so I would not even bother to read through that portion of the thread. With that said, the first 100 or 200 pages of this thread has some great stuff in it. I would also make sure to read the last 100 pages of this thread as well. 

@StinkBud is still at it and has been posting about his grow from time to time, so definitely follow his posts. I just started a thread about my modified SB grow w/ a diy chiller, AC, and co2. I have a decent amount of info in there and the link can be found in my signature. You can also follow peeps like @letdown shifty @sky rocket @questiondj42 who are also all running modified SB grows and posting about them. 

Good luck and feel free to hit me up with any Qs. Happy growing!


----------



## letdown shifty (Feb 25, 2016)

Just cut my 3 gals today. Holy shit! More there than I thought. Will be an interesting weigh in after the drying period. Also need to get a pair of heavy duty pruning shears to cut thru them stalks/branches, scissors just don't cut it.
-Shifty


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 25, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Just cut my 3 gals today. Holy shit! More there than I thought. Will be an interesting weigh in after the drying period. Also need to get a pair of heavy duty pruning shears to cut thru them stalks/branches, scissors just don't cut it.
> -Shifty


lol. last time I had to bust out my big ass loppers to cut the 2" stocks...


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 26, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Just cut my 3 gals today. Holy shit! More there than I thought. Will be an interesting weigh in after the drying period. Also need to get a pair of heavy duty pruning shears to cut thru them stalks/branches, scissors just don't cut it.
> -Shifty


The pvc pipe cutter works most of the time for me


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 26, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> The pvc pipe cutter works most of the time for me


The fiskars shears definitely don't stay sharp long. That pvc cutter though...


----------



## joey green (Feb 28, 2016)

@questiondj42 i was wondering how long it usually takes for the sprout to show using rapid rooters, ive never used this method and im super nervious im gonna loose my purple kush beans. i was told not to start them in a napkin, jus put em in the rooter, cover the hole, and keep it most, but i read on RIU i should have soaked the bean in water first... also should my cloner be running the 1on5off cycle? doesnt this make the rooter tooo moist?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 28, 2016)

joey green said:


> @questiondj42 i was wondering how long it usually takes for the sprout to show using rapid rooters, ive never used this method and im super nervious im gonna loose my purple kush beans. i was told not to start them in a napkin, jus put em in the rooter, cover the hole, and keep it most, but i read on RIU i should have soaked the bean in water first... also should my cloner be running the 1on5off cycle? doesnt this make the rooter tooo moist?


You should see the sprout break the surface in the rooter within 72 hours. 5 days at the most. I use rooters with a tray inside a humidity dome. I keep the temperature and humidity inside the dome around 75*/70% humidity. Works well. Just keep a 1/4" of water inside the tray.

But, starting them in a napkin and transferring them when there's a taproot is a way to do it as well. I personally have had not had good luck with this method. It really comes down to whatever method you find successful. A plant is a plant.

The cloner should be on a timer. There needs to be exposure to air, or else the plant will rot or drown. I have had success with a 15m on / 45m off cycle, too.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 28, 2016)

Any 3' tents that can fit an 8 bulb T5?


----------



## joey green (Feb 28, 2016)

ok thanks for the reply, i guess ill just wait and see, cross my fingers and toes hope they pop, today is day 5....


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 28, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Any 3' tents that can fit an 8 bulb T5?


well seems like I would need to know the dimensions of the 8 bulb t5 and if they would fit in a 2x3 or 3x3 tent


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 29, 2016)

420Barista said:


> well seems like I would need to know the dimensions of the 8 bulb t5 and if they would fit in a 2x3 or 3x3 tent


8 bulb 2' t5 would fit great in a 3'x3' tent. They are about 2' x 2.25'


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 29, 2016)

joey green said:


> @questiondj42 i was wondering how long it usually takes for the sprout to show using rapid rooters, ive never used this method and im super nervious im gonna loose my purple kush beans. i was told not to start them in a napkin, jus put em in the rooter, cover the hole, and keep it most, but i read on RIU i should have soaked the bean in water first... also should my cloner be running the 1on5off cycle? doesn't this make the rooter tooo moist?


I always use a paper towel to get a 1/4" tap root then move into a rapid rooter plug that I have sliced vertically half way through from bottom to top. That makes it way easier to remove the seedling from the plug. I set my plug in a net cup and then in a Rubbermaid container with a little water just enough to keep the plug damp. Once I have got a root coming out of the bottom of the plug I gently dissect the seedling from the plug I set the seedling in a neoprene collar in a net cup and into the veg unit. 100% success rate. 100s of seeds popped.


----------



## joey green (Mar 1, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo hey thanks for your reply. i still have nothing coming out of the rooters, i must have done something wrong... im fucking pissed, all 5 purple kush gone..$70 down the drain...ive always done the paper towel then into soil, the one time i try something else 100% failure. FML.
do u think i can save the one that showed a tap root? i read earlier in the thread stinkbud said to run the cloner https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/page-523#post-10950474, so i did about 2 days ago but i think the plugs look tooo moist now...


----------



## joey green (Mar 1, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo nevermind, i decided to check one and, turns out they all sprouted, then rotted inside the plug, probably after i turned on the sprayers. fuck!
im gonna get some beans tomorrow and try again, but follow your method. when u say rubbermaid container do u mean like my photo? do you put any dirt in the hole to cover the seed? as for water in the container, we talking like a tablespoon? i really dont wanna mess up again..

has anyone started in soil and removed the plant once it was established, wash off the roots and drop it in the veg unit?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 1, 2016)

joey green said:


> @AKGrowAreo nevermind, i decided to check one and, turns out they all sprouted, then rotted inside the plug, probably after i turned on the sprayers. fuck!
> im gonna get some beans tomorrow and try again, but follow your method. when u say rubbermaid container do u mean like my photo? do you put any dirt in the hole to cover the seed? as for water in the container, we talking like a tablespoon? i really dont wanna mess up again..
> 
> has anyone started in soil and removed the plant once it was established, wash off the roots and drop it in the veg unit?


Dude, bummer to hear they got too moist. I have heard of that happening in the cloners. So yeah I use a container like you have there but mine is actually one of the really small ones that just barely fits the net cup in it. I think the larger one will work fine too, but just be sure they cant fall over. I keep the water really low, like 1/4" or less and that is enough water to keep moist but not oversoak them. Then I set them under my cloner light. I don't have any dirt around my grow at all, so I just put the seed about 1/8" under the surface of the plug so that the seedling has an easy time rising. Usually the seedling has popped out and ditched its helmet within 12 to 24 hours. Once the seedling pops up you should see the root come out of the bottom of the plug 24 to 48 hours after that. If a root still hasn't shown after 48 hours go ahead and dissect it anyway cause the root has most likely grown enough but just in the wrong direction. The only difficult part is the dissection, but that is made way easier but putting the slit half way through the plug vertically. You want to cut it enough to make it easy to dissect, but not too much that its falling apart.


----------



## joey green (Mar 1, 2016)

so something like this is better so it doesn't fall? do you put a lid on the container?


----------



## joey green (Mar 2, 2016)

are you able to reuse the rapid rooter plug since you cut that slit in it for easy removal?
sorry for all the questions, i just don't wanna leave room for error, i only have 1 plug left...


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 2, 2016)

joey green said:


> so something like this is better so it doesn't fall? do you put a lid on the container?


That looks perfect. I dont put a lid on it. 
Also, I cant remember if I already told you that I pop the seed in a moist paper towel and set it on a dinner plate with another dinner plate sitting on top of it to keep in the moisture and keep out thew light. I set it somewhere warmish (I'd say somewhere around 65 to 80 degrees). Usually the tap root will pop out and be about 1/8" to 1/4" within 24 to 48 hrs. I just gently set the seed in the plug root side down about 1/16" to 1/8" below the surface. If the slit you made is wanting to stay open cut a piece of paper towel or tape and wrap it around there and that shoudl keep it together.


joey green said:


> are you able to reuse the rapid rooter plug since you cut that slit in it for easy removal?
> sorry for all the questions, i just don't wanna leave room for error, i only have 1 plug left...


I just toss 'em after I use them because the nutes and hormones built into the plugs has been mostly used up at this point. Definitely worth th


----------



## joey green (Mar 2, 2016)

ok thank you so much for the advice, cropkingseeds recommends soaking the seeds in water for 18hrs before going to paper towel, so i decided to try that with 2 seeds but after the soak ill be following every step of your method. round 2 here we go.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 3, 2016)

joey green said:


> ok thank you so much for the advice, cropkingseeds recommends soaking the seeds in water for 18hrs before going to paper towel, so i decided to try that with 2 seeds but after the soak ill be following every step of your method. round 2 here we go.


Sweet. let me know how it goes. Maybe I need to add that step myself...


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 6, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" netpots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and your done.
> 
> My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.
> 
> ...



Do you use a humidity dome on your cloner.. I bought a aeroponic cloner with dome and if I take it off my plants start to wilt any idea why I see most don't have a dome.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 6, 2016)

I soak my seeds for 24 hours then right in damp soil 4 days later they all pop.. 100% rate


----------



## jblwired (Mar 7, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My new design is way more efficient. I use the same design now but I use a cooler instead of a strong box. Coolers don't need any sealer to keep from leaking.


Howdy Stinker! It's been a minute. As you should know, I try to pop in and keep up with your thread here more than any other, because it's just been SO damn inspiring, for both myself, and the many others that have passed through here. Thank you VERY much for that!

I find it pretty cool that you switched to a cooler for your cloner, because that's a phenomenal idea! I actually know from experience that it is too, because about 7 years ago, shortly after starting to read this greatly appreciated, highly arousing thread that you created here, it inspired me to make an 11 site trial unit for myself, out of an old six gallon Coleman cooler. Lol. I had told some people back then about it too, but I guess it just didn't catch on for some reason.

The cooler worked just fantastic too, and just as you said, they don't leak or need sealer, and before I retired it, I had even discovered that I could use the cooler to clone with it as an aeroponic, bubbleponic, or fogponic unit. I had even put together the "off-the-grid", 12V, high pressure, aero sprayer setup that I used to talk about years ago, out of automotive parts at that, but for fun mostly. I think I even made a thread about it, on here, or at least somewhere out there. Lol

Anyway, I'll be around, lurking, watching, reading, watering, waiting. Oh yeah........


----------



## jblwired (Mar 7, 2016)

I know these aero systems benefit from a good cyclic timer for the pumps, so I just want to remind people about the one I started using years ago. I'm not trying to advertise for the company, I'm just trying to inspire people around here that may be on a budget. It's the CanaKit CK191M60 cyclic timer. You have to use it to trigger a separate relay(contactor), which I would use anyway, for any loads more than about 300 watts, but they are about the cheapest way that I know to have a cycle timer for aero. By getting the kit and soldering the electronic components to the board myself(which I love doing anyway), I got away with a timer for not much more than about $30. They used to even sell the kits assembled and in an additional $10 box. Anyway, if you think you can use it, the link is http://www.canakit.com/60-minute-1-hour-adjustable-on-off-cyclic-timer-kit-ck191m60-uk191m60.html


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 7, 2016)

How come mine don't look like that lol


----------



## joey green (Mar 7, 2016)

@AKGrowAreo hey jus wanted to let you know everything went well, i put one in the rooter and one in the soil, rooter popped out in a day, your trick was great for removing the tap root safely, jus opened it up and plucked it out, it's now growing steady in the cloner jus waiting for true leaves. the soil one jus popped his head out today, i removed the helmet so hopefully it will open up soon and start moving. 
gonna try a bubba kush seed tomorrow. Thanks for the advice.
oh i think soaking them was a good idea, i feel like they sprouted better maybe faster once in the paper towel.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks brother soaking them softens the outer shell and if you leave in water for 48 hours you'll see a nice size root come out I like to keep in just to soften and sort of wake them up lol put j use that trick all the time and it takes like four days but always works plant seed in soil after soak put in after dark warm cabinet soon as you see here pop put under after small CFL light. Thanks again good luck..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 8, 2016)

How long is each aero/nft flower system? Im assuming running 3 would need a pretty big area especially a tent?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 8, 2016)

Sal Baretta said:


> Do you use a humidity dome on your cloner.. I bought a aeroponic cloner with dome and if I take it off my plants start to wilt any idea why I see most don't have a dome.


I never do. Dont need on with 100% success


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How long is each aero/nft flower system? Im assuming running 3 would need a pretty big area especially a tent?


Well, You could buuld one as small as 1.5' x 1.5' if your really wanted to, or you could build one that fills an entire warehouse. Once you understand the concept its easy to adjust the design to whatever space you have. once I had 4 separate units going havesting every 2 weeks, I never stopped trimming and working so now I harvest 2 of the units at a time every 4 weeks. Consider your free time before adding more units... For a personal consumption grow, I would rather have 2 large unit with lots of plant sites and harvest once a month than harvest every 2 weeks.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 8, 2016)

joey green said:


> @AKGrowAreo hey jus wanted to let you know everything went well, i put one in the rooter and one in the soil, rooter popped out in a day, your trick was great for removing the tap root safely, jus opened it up and plucked it out, it's now growing steady in the cloner jus waiting for true leaves. the soil one jus popped his head out today, i removed the helmet so hopefully it will open up soon and start moving.
> gonna try a bubba kush seed tomorrow. Thanks for the advice.
> oh i think soaking them was a good idea, i feel like they sprouted better maybe faster once in the paper towel.


Awesome bro. Love to hear about success!!!


----------



## joey green (Mar 9, 2016)

anyone know if 2 of these lights over a 2'x2' space would work well for 2 cloner units? or for growing seeds/clones in general?
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=296891-75774-LBP50150T35K&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=50107574&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

also if anyone has a DIY link or knowledge on how to wire 2 light sockets to a power cord it would be much appreciated.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 9, 2016)

joey green said:


> anyone know if 2 of these lights over a 2'x2' space would work well for 2 cloner units? or for growing seeds/clones in general?
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=296891-75774-LBP50150T35K&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=50107574&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
> 
> also if anyone has a DIY link or knowledge on how to wire 2 light sockets to a power cord it would be much appreciated.


Yeah cloner don't need that much light so it should do the trick.....


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 9, 2016)

14 days in the cloner with just tap water. Soon these raredarkness girls will go into veg.


----------



## s20009k (Mar 10, 2016)

is it best to have 1 strain per tote?


----------



## joey green (Mar 11, 2016)

has anyone here dealt with suppressing RF frequencies from their ballast? i had the cable company show up the other day, apparently i've been disrupting the neighborhood. found some adapters online just wondering if anyone else has experience with this.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How long is each aero/nft flower system? Im assuming running 3 would need a pretty big area especially a tent?


What's up bro, I meant I have 3- 4x4 tents to flower and a step room about 25sq foot to vegg in.. I keep my moms and clones in that room sons I harvest 1 tent 10 come out 10 go right back in same day so I harvest every two weeks with a two week break to clean up and regroup for next round.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 12, 2016)

Fuckin auto correct lol a vegg room about 25 sq feet . I usually run a 8 week flower strains .


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 12, 2016)

Ditched this method when I found out I can do just as well with 1/4 of the effort


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 12, 2016)

You will learn alot from this method. its a very advanced method, where yo uare in full control. So, If you are not up to par with exactly what your plants need, things can go sour fast.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 12, 2016)

oceangreen said:


> Ditched this method when I found out I can do just as well with 1/4 of the effort


Ocean green so what method do you use that's 1/4 the effort?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 14, 2016)

joey green said:


> has anyone here dealt with suppressing RF frequencies from their ballast? i had the cable company show up the other day, apparently i've been disrupting the neighborhood. found some adapters online just wondering if anyone else has experience with this.


Lol. Thats hilarious. You must be running magnetic ballasts???


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Ocean green so what method do you use that's 1/4 the effort?


Maybe he's talking about soil? Less watering and generally less equipment to fail on you. I however like the complete control that LP Aero/NFT offers and will probably be stinking with it for the long haul. 

Year in soil and other hyrdo/aero methods including DWC, HPA, Drain to Waste, and many more, but non were superior to LP Aero/NTF. I am not saying that Aero/NFT is the end all say all growing method, its just the method that I have personally had the most success with. I am anal as fuck about keeping my grow clean as to keep out pests. Its really fucking hard to run a clean soil grow...soil=dirt, dirt + water = mud, mud = dirty grow area. I also love the fact that there is no medium in proper aero. Medium is just another place for pests to reproduce and thrive. No medium = now place for pests to reproduce. I run a fully sealed grow so I am able to fully control my environment. I guess I am just a control freak...lol!


----------



## joey green (Mar 15, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Lol. Thats hilarious. You must be running magnetic ballasts???


its a Lumatek LK6120 600watt, i believe its a digital ballast.
i had 2 x 600watt dimmable lumatek's running before with no issue, recently i bought 2 more Lumatek ballasts, they are used 600 watters and they are not dimmable but i picked them up for a good price. I switch out the ballasts i was currently using, and tested the new 600's for a week to make sure they worked fine, a week later i got the cable guy at my house.... i need to find a way to block this interference im causing... does anyone have experience with his?


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 15, 2016)

How far is your ballast from your TV keep it as far as possible. .


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 15, 2016)

From tv's and cable boxes and Internet modems


----------



## chaz67 (Mar 15, 2016)

Long time lurker here. Couple of questions I am unsure of: Can PH up and PH down be purchased anywhere or do you have a recommendation? SS or anyone using the Kind line instead of the PB Pro or PB Bloom?


----------



## chaz67 (Mar 15, 2016)

Also, what type ballast are you using. I am sure it is digital, but what brand?


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 15, 2016)

chaz67 said:


> Long time lurker here. Couple of questions I am unsure of: Can PH up and PH down be purchased anywhere or do you have a recommendation? SS or anyone using the Kind line instead of the PB Pro or PB Bloom?


Any hydro store should have it. Any aquarium store too.


----------



## joey green (Mar 15, 2016)

Sal Baretta said:


> How far is your ballast from your TV keep it as far as possible. .


cable box is in the backyard maybe 20' away, modem is upstairs and in the front of the house. no TV near the grow, i dont have cable but my internet goes thru my cable, i read that i need to cap all my unused cable cords, something about them amplifying the signal... 
chaz if your ballast question is to me everything i am using is Lumatek.


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 16, 2016)

joey green said:


> cable box is in the backyard maybe 20' away, modem is upstairs and in the front of the house. no TV near the grow, i dont have cable but my internet goes thru my cable, i read that i need to cap all my unused cable cords, something about them amplifying the signal...
> chaz if your ballast question is to me everything i am using is Lumatek.


Digital, electronic, or magnetic? If you're getting that much EFI, it's probably magnetic and you should invest in a digital ballast. The switching is better and generates less EFI.


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 16, 2016)

What PPM levels are you folks running in your setups? I'm running ~300 in veg and ~450-500 in flower. And I'm still seeing little bits of tip burn. Ideally, I want zero tip burn. My suspicion is that DynaGrow is just stupid potent and I really need to run very low concentrations.


----------



## chaz67 (Mar 16, 2016)

joey green said:


> cable box is in the backyard maybe 20' away, modem is upstairs and in the front of the house. no TV near the grow, i dont have cable but my internet goes thru my cable, i read that i need to cap all my unused cable cords, something about them amplifying the signal...
> chaz if your ballast question is to me everything i am using is Lumatek.


Thanks Joey! Would like more input on this anyone else want to chime in? Thanks to all of you for sharing all this info freely to us newbies


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 16, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> What PPM levels are you folks running in your setups? I'm running ~300 in veg and ~450-500 in flower. And I'm still seeing little bits of tip burn. Ideally, I want zero tip burn. My suspicion is that DynaGrow is just stupid potent and I really need to run very low concentrations.


550-750 ppm in veg but I use canna Aqua and R/o water


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 17, 2016)

Chaz you can get ph up or down on Amazon ... And I think the guy is using a lumatek ballast same once I use for my tents.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

joey green said:


> cable box is in the backyard maybe 20' away, modem is upstairs and in the front of the house. no TV near the grow, i dont have cable but my internet goes thru my cable, i read that i need to cap all my unused cable cords, something about them amplifying the signal...
> chaz if your ballast question is to me everything i am using is Lumatek.


Your problem IS your ballasts; because they're HIGH frequency digital ballasts and unshielded, their RF interference is terrible and fucks with cable systems all the time. You can get inline power isolators but that isn't always the source of the problem. Better, properly shielded ballasts are the better solution. Sorry to say, but Lunatics are awful for this, they're a shit product from a shit company. 

Ignore the uninformed poster who's trying to blame a mag. Those do NOT produce EMI, or electro magnetic interference, due to their LOW frequency operation. Other low frequency, especially digital square wave ballasts are much preferred for better performance and low EMI.

The BEST solution? COB LED! Those drivers output DC current, with no EMI at all- and as a bonus, COB LED is up to twice as efficient at producing PAR light for your grow than HID options, even DE or 315W CMH.

Hope that helps, and for all the amateurs out there; unless you KNOW, do us all a favor and don't spew bullshit you 'heard' from somebody, first get your facts straight...

...Straight from the manufacturers, as I've done in this case.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe Joey green doesn't like LED like I don't I'll choose HID'S over LED any day. And I used lumatek ballast for years and never had a problem. .... but comes down to personal preference. ....Joey likes hps not led his question was what to do about his problem. ...not about amateur or professional ....lol


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 17, 2016)

Let try to help out not make people feel like idiots....by your comment....


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 17, 2016)

joey green said:


> cable box is in the backyard maybe 20' away, modem is upstairs and in the front of the house. no TV near the grow, i dont have cable but my internet goes thru my cable, i read that i need to cap all my unused cable cords, something about them amplifying the signal...
> chaz if your ballast question is to me everything i am using is Lumatek.


Start with the splitter...if you have unused ports then replace with a new smaller one that has the amount of ports you need and ground it either to the service ground of the house, or ground clamp to a copper water feed line.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 17, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Start with the splitter...if you have unused ports then replace with a new smaller one that has the amount of ports you need and ground it either to the service ground of the house, or ground clamp to a copper water feed line.


You can easily be getting a low voltage accumulation which can build up in the coax, causing the modem to reboot to clear the charge, and also cause interference to go back to the pole.


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 17, 2016)

I used to grow this way for a long time but I tried a lot of different ways since then. I miss how easy it was pumping water in/out. I am going to design another sb flower system. Good to see ol stinkbud on these threads still.. Not likely to participate too muc here just wanted to say I am building it.. Happy growing


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Ocean green so what method do you use that's 1/4 the effort?


UC DWC / RDWC 
with huge buckets, 50 gal a site. I cut number of plants by 75 percent. Better yield, more stability in res, I can literally leave them for 3 weeks. and they are flourishing.

If electricity goes out, or pump fails it survives fro weeks as the roots are submerged in water
Also no clogging, easier cleaning, I can clean a system in 15 minutes. Cleaning the rails and the sprayers was pure hell.

Look, I started with the stinkbud method, and then I was with the Superstoner crew. Superstoner took this method to the next level with a much better system and better recipe. I ran it for years, but I am not sure what happened yield started to no be as good, and it was constant adjustment with this system, always adding little touches here and there. My best was 9 oz from 1 plant. 

I now do the heath robinson/ sqydros UC-DWC and made it better wih larger buckets and bigger pipes. Its very simple to build and its very rewarding. 

Hope this explains your question well.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 19, 2016)

That no


AKGrowAreo said:


> Maybe he's talking about soil? Less watering and generally less equipment to fail on you. I however like the complete control that LP Aero/NFT offers and will probably be stinking with it for the long haul.
> 
> Year in soil and other hyrdo/aero methods including DWC, HPA, Drain to Waste, and many more, but non were superior to LP Aero/NTF. I am not saying that Aero/NFT is the end all say all growing method, its just the method that I have personally had the most success with. I am anal as fuck about keeping my grow clean as to keep out pests. Its really fucking hard to run a clean soil grow...soil=dirt, dirt + water = mud, mud = dirty grow area. I also love the fact that there is no medium in proper aero. Medium is just another place for pests to reproduce and thrive. No medium = now place for pests to reproduce. I run a fully sealed grow so I am able to fully control my environment. I guess I am just a control freak...lol!


thats not entirely true. you can easily get algea in this system. It was also one of the reason I switched from it. also in the rails the roots dont get so big. i prefer bigger root systems and the plant is stronger to fight disease and can handle nutes better

in rdwc i have a huge pumped running 24/7.. and it keeps the water movement monstrous with immense DO


----------



## joey green (Mar 20, 2016)

so to update on the RF frequency issue, I tried the cheapest fix first and I believe it worked... I removed the splitter from my tv/modem cable and plugged the wire straight into my modem since I didn't need the tv connection, then added the splitter to the cable wire in my bedroom and capped the ends terminating that line. I only ran the problem ballast for a day to see if I noticed anything with my internet, still a bit paranoid about cable company. I don't need to use them for another month, but ill prob plug them in for a week to test and see if I cause havoc again... local grow shop picked up a nanolux, they are testing a ballast that gives them problems and will let me know how well the product works.


----------



## MouseE (Mar 20, 2016)

finally I finish first harvesr. had a trip attack and lost like half but still made out with about half a bucket!
I got my 3rd bb blue cheese going now and holy fuck is it a monster, vegged super big super fast but it also stretched the most too, prolly gonna have to do some bending soon..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 20, 2016)

Can i fit 2 of the flower systems in a 5x5?


----------



## MouseE (Mar 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Can i fit 2 of the flower systems in a 5x5?


I wouldnt, the res takes up quite a bit of space. 

I'm running a modified stinkbud system where I run 2 in a 5x10. one of the rezes is out of the tent, but the tent doesn't zip fully closed, which is hazardous for pests, I already got thrips that probably wouldn't have happened if tent was completly sealed. I kinda wish I just used 1 cause space was super challenging and still is, with 2 strong boxes inside the 5x10 half the space was just for the res, which after having fans and what not turned into alot of wasted space.

So you can, but your yield would suffer alot.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 20, 2016)

I was looking at his dimensions and the fence post is 36" long. Figure another 20" for a res and thats 56" long. Why wouldnt 2 fit?


----------



## MouseE (Mar 20, 2016)

The buckets are about 17" in the Y axis, yourll need another 8" inbetween the 2 boxes for plant growth, that's already like 3 ft of your 5 ft tent.......
you can run them perpendicular with rezes outside tent but again leaks I was talking about.

If you don't wanna believe you can go and try it out yourself, if you figure out how to make it work let me know....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 21, 2016)

MouseE said:


> The buckets are about 17" in the Y axis, yourll need another 8" inbetween the 2 boxes for plant growth, that's already like 3 ft of your 5 ft tent.......
> you can run them perpendicular with rezes outside tent but again leaks I was talking about.
> 
> If you don't wanna believe you can go and try it out yourself, if you figure out how to make it work let me know....


So what size tent do you recommend? Should I run 1 tent with 2 systems or 2 tents with 1 each?


----------



## MouseE (Mar 21, 2016)

In figure 1 you have a 5x5, as long as you have 2 openings you can run them like this. Do realize though that everytime a res is located outside the tent you have a leak, which is bad and risk for problems, harder to control area. But as long as your careful you can probably get away with it. is Just think about where your gonna put your fan (you can hang a few) before you plan everything out.

Bottom figure is what I'm doing (I actually drew it wrong, the res on the right side is actually completely in the tent) in a 10x5, which gives me a little more room going parallel with the long side of the tent than the res that runs perpendicular but I think I have it to where space was maxed, setting up fans were a bitch tho, still trying to figure out a perfect system for that.

The the problem with figure on the top right is about half the tent is just used for res buckets, also, how are you going to get them out to clean if you need? Just getting them to fit in there is a disaster when you have fans, a trellis, and anything else you might need (in my case a heater), at that point you'd better be off going to hydro with buckets, and not lose space on the reses, UC DWC is makin a rise you could prolly fit 6 super plants in that 5x5.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 21, 2016)

I like the perpetual idea though. Would running 2 separate dwc systems be better?


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 23, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I like the perpetual idea though. Would running 2 separate dwc systems be better?


yes. recommend RDWC over this.

Bigger roots is always better


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 24, 2016)

oceangreen said:


> That no
> 
> 
> thats not entirely true. you can easily get algea in this system. It was also one of the reason I switched from it. also in the rails the roots dont get so big. i prefer bigger root systems and the plant is stronger to fight disease and can handle nutes better
> ...


I do not run the original stinkbud system and I never have and never will have algae issues with my system, my own DIY inductive chiller, insulation and my res' having no light leaks at all makes this a reality. I use the larger 5" fence posts, but would still like to increase my root chamber sizes and will eventually do so. 

What I should have said is I have complete control over my system, would be hard to do so with out the chiller, etc. I commend @StinkBud for creating easy DIY aero/NFT instructions that literally anyone can follow and grow pretty good bud. But his version is definitely the most basic version of aero/nft but if you want to take it to the next level one can definitely do so. I didn't base my system on SB's its just similar because all aero/nft setups are. I have no complaints with my setup producing 1.2 to 1.4 grams per watt consistently. I do not think its feasible to run co2 in the SB system without a chiller.

PS, my roots may be packed in there, but you have to admit they are looking damn good!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 24, 2016)

oceangreen said:


> UC DWC / RDWC
> with huge buckets, 50 gal a site. I cut number of plants by 75 percent. Better yield, more stability in res, I can literally leave them for 3 weeks. and they are flourishing.
> 
> If electricity goes out, or pump fails it survives fro weeks as the roots are submerged in water
> ...


I bet your system is super bomb bro. I just have never had as much success with DWC and other styles as I personally have with the aero/NTF, but I have to admit I have never had to put in as much work except when I was all about HPA. Sounds like you've got RDWC dialed. Ill have to try out your method someday cause increase yield would always be great. Do you have a thread for you grow? Happy growing bro!


----------



## joey green (Mar 25, 2016)

hey guys i was just wondering, i feel like my weed has like "alot" of red hairs, is there anything during the grow that affects this or is it all genetics? i have 8ball kush..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Can i fit 2 of the flower systems in a 5x5?


With a little redesigning, sure. I used the plans as a guide and reworked it so i can fit 2 -12 site systems in a 48"x55" area. 2-48"rails per system, 6 sites each rail, 8" between sites, 8-10" between rails. I raised the rails about 3" so I could tuck the res under everything, used a hose between the pump and res so I can still pull it out, only need to lift the the rail drains out of the top of the res and it slides right out.

Insulate the rails well to keep them cool. My light caused internal rail temps hit high 70's between pump cycles heating my res's pretty quick. I'm going to make a foam board trough for them to sit in, with reflective bubble covering them. I think I'll see a ~10deg drop in internal rail temps based off other insulating I've done in systems.


----------



## SteadyMobbin (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> With a little redesigning, sure. I used the plans as a guide and reworked it so i can fit 2 -12 site systems in a 48"x55" area. 2-48"rails per system, 6 sites each rail, 8" between sites, 8-10" between rails. I raised the rails about 3" so I could tuck the res under everything, used a hose between the pump and res so I can still pull it out, only need to lift the the rail drains out of the top of the res and it slides right out.
> 
> Insulate the rails well to keep them cool. My light caused internal rail temps hit high 70's between pump cycles heating my res's pretty quick. I'm going to make a foam board trough for them to sit in, with reflective bubble covering them. I think I'll see a ~10deg drop in internal rail temps based off other insulating I've done in systems.


Im in week 6 of flower....and i see a couple ambers on each cola....can i start flushing??


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2016)

SteadyMobbin said:


> Im in week 6 of flower....and i see a couple ambers on each cola....can i start flushing??


I don't flush, just drop ec over the last couple weeks until I'm at about a .2ec for the last 5-7 days, which is around 100-150ppm. It's such a low level the plant is forced to use any reserves, but there's a balanced mix available incase it doesn't have enough reserve of a certain thing such as N,P, K,Ca,etc. I've done it both ways and think I get a better end product this way.


----------



## joey green (Mar 26, 2016)

@jblwired or anyone with electrical knowledge, i wired up a regular wall outlet to a line that use to be dedicated to an electric floor heater for my basement. at the breaker it's two 15amp switches, so 30amps going to that one socket. every time a plug a regular fan in to it, the fan starts smoking in less then a minute.
whats wrong with what i did?


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 27, 2016)

Couple of pics of my grow scrog at 3 weeks into flower...so far going good you never know with this shit lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 27, 2016)

joey green said:


> @jblwired or anyone with electrical knowledge, i wired up a regular wall outlet to a line that use to be dedicated to an electric floor heater for my basement. at the breaker it's two 15amp switches, so 30amps going to that one socket. every time a plug a regular fan in to it, the fan starts smoking in less then a minute.
> whats wrong with what i did?


Stop using that outlet before you start a fire. Usually 2 breakers means it's 240v, one breaker feeds one leg of [email protected], the other breaker feeds the other leg of [email protected], giving you 240v 30A, and seeing how it powered an electric heater. .it's probably 240v. If that's the case you need to find a different circuit, no way to safely get 120 from a 240 circuit. Do you know how to use a multimeter to check the outlet voltage?


----------



## joey green (Mar 27, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Stop using that outlet before you start a fire. Usually 2 breakers means it's 240v, one breaker feeds one leg of [email protected], the other breaker feeds the other leg of [email protected], giving you 240v 30A, and seeing how it powered an electric heater. .it's probably 240v. If that's the case you need to find a different circuit, no way to safely get 120 from a 240 circuit. Do you know how to use a multimeter to check the outlet voltage?


no not exactly sure how to use it, dont have one either. i cant just turn off one of the 15amp breakers and run the outlet on the other? 
my room is maxed so i need to use that circuit in a month, planned on plugging in 2 x 600watters.... good thing i checked with fans first!


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 27, 2016)

2 breakers , or 1 double is always 240v. I would suggest with buying a voltmeter and reading the directions on how to use it. Or find someone who does before you start messing with anything else. Odds are you may have to swap out the breaker which is simple to do, and would give you two empty circuits but fucking with it half-assed will leave you with burnt hair.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 28, 2016)

joey green said:


> no not exactly sure how to use it, dont have one either. i cant just turn off one of the 15amp breakers and run the outlet on the other?
> my room is maxed so i need to use that circuit in a month, planned on plugging in 2 x 600watters.... good thing i checked with fans first!


What ballasts are you running? Mag or digi's? My digitals do 120v or 240v just need to get the correct cord. If yours will run on 240, just get the cord, then you can use that outlet. The older mag ballasts can usually be rewired internally for multiple different voltages, mine can be wired to run on 120,240,277,and I think 360, and 480v.

It is possible to reconfigure the breakers to make it a 120v outlet, I'm not explaining how, there's a few variables, and if you don't know the difference between a 120 single or 240 double breaker, you probably shouldn't be working in a distribution box. Not trying to be a dick, just trying to keep you safe.


----------



## joey green (Mar 28, 2016)

i know enough about electrical to do a few things, i also know enough not to play around with it, but i didnt know the 2 breakers would add up to a 240v. ill look into how to reconfigure the breakers... my ballast are digital and can run at 240v so i guess i can get new cords if needed...
i attached a pic of the breaker, the 2 i want to use are the green, i thought a dual or 240v would look like the one in red.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Joe , when I lived in the states I used 240v less amps per ballast now I live in Sicily-Italy and it's standard 240 here....if I'm not mistaken 120v used like 7 amps 240 was like 3.5 amps....I ran 6-1000 watts hps and 4-400 watt MH ALSO 4 T5'S HARVESTED EVER TWO WEEK HERES MY SET UP NOW HAVE 3- 4X4 TENTS FOR FLOWER AND A 12X 12 VEGG ROOM....all scrogged the last pic just set up yest in 5 gallon smart pots.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 29, 2016)

Still running stinks cloner and veg setup but my conditions are less ideal for 1000 watts and aero for flower. So what I'm going to do is pack 10-12 girls (I pick the best ones and discard the others) under a 600 watter topped and lollipop in 2 gallon smart pots using canna coco. But I still do the harvest every 3 weeks just in coco. I wonder if I veg under a 250/400 watter if they will veg faster vs my t5's?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 29, 2016)

joey green said:


> i know enough about electrical to do a few things, i also know enough not to play around with it, but i didnt know the 2 breakers would add up to a 240v. ill look into how to reconfigure the breakers... my ballast are digital and can run at 240v so i guess i can get new cords if needed...
> i attached a pic of the breaker, the 2 i want to use are the green, i thought a dual or 240v would look like the one in red.


 That's weird, ya they are usually connected, like the red one. That way if one trips the other does as well. If those are both feeding that outlet it's dangerous, one could trip, one couldn't, keeping power flowing to an issue. You sure they both feed that outlet? Is the heater they powered still there? If so go look at its voltage, that'll tell you what voltage it was getting.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Still running stinks cloner and veg setup but my conditions are less ideal for 1000 watts and aero for flower. So what I'm going to do is pack 10-12 girls (I pick the best ones and discard the others) under a 600 watter topped and lollipop in 2 gallon smart pots using canna coco. But I still do the harvest every 3 weeks just in coco. I wonder if I veg under a 250/400 watter if they will veg faster vs my t5's?


From my experience between a ~350w t5ho and a 400mh. About the same growth, t5 is usually shorter and thicker, tight node spacing, the Mh tends to stretch a little more. It transfers over in flower, Mh vegged plants usually end up with more spaced out nodes in flower. I vote T5.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 29, 2016)

SteadyMobbin said:


> Im in week 6 of flower....and i see a couple ambers on each cola....can i start flushing??


Amber stamen is different that amber trikes. You need to watch your trikes with a cheap handheld microscope and wait for them to be at least cloudy if not all amber depending on whether you like a heady high or a body high.

I have been feeding them up until the end of week 7 then I give them just Sweet (carbs) for 3 days then I do a 4 day clearex flush. So far my patients that are all connoisseurs that have been smoking over 30 years each all say its in their top 2 best tasting and smoking buds. So I think its working...


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 29, 2016)

Sal Baretta said:


> Couple of pics of my grow scrog at 3 weeks into flower...so far going good you never know with this shit lol


Looking good brah!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 29, 2016)

Sal Baretta said:


> Hey Joe , when I lived in the states I used 240v less amps per ballast now I live in Sicily-Italy and it's standard 240 here....if I'm not mistaken 120v used like 7 amps 240 was like 3.5 amps....I ran 6-1000 watts hps and 4-400 watt MH ALSO 4 T5'S HARVESTED EVER TWO WEEK HERES MY SET UP NOW HAVE 3- 4X4 TENTS FOR FLOWER AND A 12X 12 VEGG ROOM....all scrogged the last pic just set up yest in 5 gallon smart pots.


@Sal Baretta Come stai Fratello? I used to live in Italy and man did I love it, but I sure did miss quality green buds. When I lived in Umbria the regulations were super strict and was super hard to find any green bud. Only time I found real bud it was super shitty, so I was smokin spiffs with Moroccan hash all day cause thats all I could ever find. That was over a decade ago. How are the regs now? Ciao!


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Still running stinks cloner and veg setup but my conditions are less ideal for 1000 watts and aero for flower. So what I'm going to do is pack 10-12 girls (I pick the best ones and discard the others) under a 600 watter topped and lollipop in 2 gallon smart pots using canna coco. But I still do the harvest every 3 weeks just in coco. I wonder if I veg under a 250/400 watter if they will veg faster vs my t5's?


What up @sky rocket . Well, I think internode length is way better with T5s, but the overall growth is faster with metal halide. I personally go for the T5 option.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 29, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> What up @sky rocket . Well, I think internode length is way better with T5s, but the overall growth is faster with metal halide. I personally go for the T5 option.





WeedFreak78 said:


> From my experience between a ~350w t5ho and a 400mh. About the same growth, t5 is usually shorter and thicker, tight node spacing, the Mh tends to stretch a little more. It transfers over in flower, Mh vegged plants usually end up with more spaced out nodes in flower. I vote T5.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll stick with the t5's. With my setup I would rather have short and stockier plants.


AKGrowAreo said:


> Amber stamen is different that amber trikes. You need to watch your trikes with a cheap handheld microscope and wait for them to be at least cloudy if not all amber depending on whether you like a heady high or a body high.
> 
> I have been feeding them up until the end of week 7 then I give them just Sweet (carbs) for 3 days then I do a 4 day clearex flush. So far my patients that are all connoisseurs that have been smoking over 30 years each all say its in their top 2 best tasting and smoking buds. So I think its working...


What two strains are they?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 30, 2016)

sky,

Do you think it would be possible to run stinks clone and veg setup and then transfer to ebb and flow buckets for flower?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 30, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> sky,
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to run stinks clone and veg setup and then transfer to ebb and flow buckets for flower?


Yes its definitely possible, but why would you want to?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 30, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Yes its definitely possible, but why would you want to?


Because the rail system is too big for a tent so I can get around it by using the buckets


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'll stick with the t5's. With my setup I would rather have short and stockier plants.
> 
> What two strains are they?


I am running Trinity Kush and Blackberry OG. I usually chop the Trin about 5 days earlier that the BB. Trinity Kush is my all time favorite strain. medium in stature but still a huge produce, easy to clone, super stoney, indica heavy, loves heavy nute regiment, easy to grow and looks great in the grow process and after harvest, its an all around winner! 

The Blackberry OG is a medium producer that is short in stature but its a heavy sativa, go figure... I have never smelled or tasted anything so fucking sweet in my life. I am from Oregon originally where blackberries grow everywhere along the side of the road, and the aroma of Blackberry OG is exactly like that of the sweet aroma you smell in the heat of Oregon summers as the sun beats down on the wild blackberries. The smoke actually tastes like blackberries too, which is weird to me cause even the fruitiest of buds that I have smoked over the past few decades never left a sweet aftertaste in my mouth like the BB OG does. The high has absolutely no ceiling so just keep smoking unitl you forget how to smoke. Fuck, now I just want to go get high. lol. All my patients and friends fucking freaked out about the BB from the first harvest of it and wont stop asking about it. Finally about ready to chop them down again and I cant wait.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 30, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Because the rail system is too big for a tent so I can get around it by using the buckets


I had two aero nft units in my 4x8 tent no problem. If you need help adjusting the design so itll fit in your tent, I would be happy to assist. What are the dimensions of your tent?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 30, 2016)

Havnt bought one yet so im open. I would like to run perpetual so at least 2 systems. If you have a design and parts list for a 4x8 please send


----------



## joey green (Mar 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's weird, ya they are usually connected, like the red one. That way if one trips the other does as well. If those are both feeding that outlet it's dangerous, one could trip, one couldn't, keeping power flowing to an issue. You sure they both feed that outlet? Is the heater they powered still there? If so go look at its voltage, that'll tell you what voltage it was getting.


I got rid of the heater a long time ago but i still have others that are the same make and they say 240v. i checked the outlet and if i turn off any one of the two breakers the outlet gets no power. I took pics and went to home depot but the guy in the electrical section didn't know much, he said he thinks i can take the wire out of one and put the two to one breaker at 15amps and leave the other dead...
any thoughts on this?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 31, 2016)

joey green said:


> I got rid of the heater a long time ago but i still have others that are the same make and they say 240v. i checked the outlet and if i turn off any one of the two breakers the outlet gets no power. I took pics and went to home depot but the guy in the electrical section didn't know much, he said he thinks i can take the wire out of one and put the two to one breaker at 15amps and leave the other dead...
> any thoughts on this?


That's a 2 pole breaker, meant for 240, 120 each side. I've never seen one that the switch isn't connected, but I dont deal with electrical that much, idk if its OK to use half to get 120, I wouldn't . I think the best way is to get a 120v single pole breaker, they're something like $15. Kill the main, pull the breakers with the black and white wires, put the black wire on the new breaker, put the white wire, off the other breaker, on the bar below it, take the other white wire off of that bar( ****!!!! I'm assuming whoever wired it used common practice of putting associated wires under the corresponding breaker, if not, good luck! *******), mark the end well with green tape, marker, etc., then attach it to the smaller bar to the left with the bare wires on it, that's ground. 

Wire accordingly on the other end, black to common, white to neutral, green to ground. Don't electrocute yourself.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Mar 31, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's a 2 pole breaker, meant for 240, 120 each side. I've never seen one that the switch isn't connected, but I dont deal with electrical that much, idk if its OK to use half to get 120, I wouldn't . I think the best way is to get a 120v single pole breaker, they're something like $15. Kill the main, pull the breakers with the black and white wires, put the black wire on the new breaker, put the white wire, off the other breaker, on the bar below it, take the other white wire off of that bar( ****!!!! I'm assuming whoever wired it used common practice of putting associated wires under the corresponding breaker, if not, good luck! *******), mark the end well with green tape, marker, etc., then attach it to the smaller bar to the left with the bare wires on it, that's ground.
> 
> Wire accordingly on the other end, black to common, white to neutral, green to ground. Don't electrocute yourself.


@WeedFreak78 is correct!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 31, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> @WeedFreak78 is correct!


Lol. .when you're broke and own a house, you figure this stuff out.


----------



## joey green (Mar 31, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Lol. .when you're broke and own a house, you figure this stuff out.


sure do! called a few electricians they all said the same thing, best not to play around with it, we can come out and have a quick look for you.... not gonna pay for something i could prob do myself and definitely not letting some stranger into my room.
so just to be sure i follow, is my picture correct? the 2 white wires move and the black goes in the same spot but with a new 120v breaker.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 31, 2016)

joey green said:


> sure do! called a few electricians they all said the same thing, best not to play around with it, we can come out and have a quick look for you.... not gonna pay for something i could prob do myself and definitely not letting some stranger into my room.
> so just to be sure i follow, is my picture correct? the 2 white wires move and the black goes in the same spot but with a new 120v breaker.


You got it.


----------



## joey green (Apr 1, 2016)

ok well im not dead and my fan seems to run like usual, so i think all went well changing the breaker. gonna get a meter to test it before running anything heavy duty. Got pretty lucky to, had 2 extra 15amp 120's sitting on top of the box all covered in dust, prob the ones my electrician removed to put in that weird dual breaker, anyway @WeedFreak78 & @AKGrowAreo thanks for helping me solve this issue, i woulda been in a shitty situation without those extra watts.
Cheers!


----------



## joey green (Apr 3, 2016)

i just got a new tip for my ph meter and last night i whipped up a fresh nute soup, ended up adding too much ph down and dropped to 4.3, using tap water i got it back up to 5.3, then today i go to check the ph to see if it changed and its sitting at 7... wtf. is my meter not working right or does ph change over night like that?
I never check during the week unless i add water.
After adjusting with water i prob used 60L of tap water and i added:
180ml cns17 bloom
120ml of sweet
100ml of liquid karma
2tsp growtek monster bloom
30ml sm90
1000ppm total
i added 120ml of ph down to this. 
i feel like i remember reading botanicare has an issue holding ph or something..


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 5, 2016)

joey green said:


> i just got a new tip for my ph meter and last night i whipped up a fresh nute soup, ended up adding too much ph down and dropped to 4.3, using tap water i got it back up to 5.3, then today i go to check the ph to see if it changed and its sitting at 7... wtf. is my meter not working right or does ph change over night like that?
> I never check during the week unless i add water.
> After adjusting with water i prob used 60L of tap water and i added:
> 180ml cns17 bloom
> ...


Sounds like a bunk meter to me... Or there could be some algae issues going on. What is the temp in your res, and is there any light getting into the res?


----------



## joey green (Apr 6, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Sounds like a bunk meter to me... Or there could be some algae issues going on. What is the temp in your res, and is there any light getting into the res?


ya i think the meter is faulty, it doesnt seem to hold the calibration long and the temp does not display, i let it sit in ph7 solution, heard it can recharge the node but i should prob jus return it since i cant check temps. i do have some light that gets to the water but i dont see any algae issues, guess i should find a way to block the light, roots were nice and white for the first 2 weeks then i added liquid karma and now roots look like shit, turned them brown... i got more ph down and went to fix it last night and found the ph at 5.8, i just calibrated the meter so im confident its a correct reading. 
guy at the shop said ph changes daily.. is this true? he told me about a product called Z9, two parts $35 each bottle, said if u add a bit to the res it holds the ph almost perfect for about a week.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 6, 2016)

joey green said:


> ya i think the meter is faulty, it doesnt seem to hold the calibration long and the temp does not display, i let it sit in ph7 solution, heard it can recharge the node but i should prob jus return it since i cant check temps. i do have some light that gets to the water but i dont see any algae issues, guess i should find a way to block the light, roots were nice and white for the first 2 weeks then i added liquid karma and now roots look like shit, turned them brown... i got more ph down and went to fix it last night and found the ph at 5.8, i just calibrated the meter so im confident its a correct reading.
> guy at the shop said ph changes daily.. is this true? he told me about a product called Z9, two parts $35 each bottle, said if u add a bit to the res it holds the ph almost perfect for about a week.


The Humic Acid (Liquid Karma) will definitely dye the roots, but damn its good shit. My plants love it. I would not run "organic" nutes without the Humic acid. Organic is in "" cause botanicare is not true organic, but its close enough, lol. 

PH can change daily if you don't have the proper nute level for that particular strain. This is because the plants will drink more water than they eat food or vice versa, so as the water level lowers the PPM gets higher or lower, which will usually also make your PH go up or down. It is achievable to dial in a strain to a point that it eats food and water at the same rate and you will have much more stable PH. For instance my Trinity Kush LOVES food and is happiest when I run the nute level at 2300 PPM, and yes, I know thats super high, but the Trin ladies loves it. If I PH to 5.8 and PPM to 2300 they will drink about 5 gallons of water per day and the PPM will stay the same, as will the PH even because they ate the same amount as they drank. If the nute level is higher than that they would drink more water than they ate food and the nute level would rise, as would the PH. On the other end if the PPM was lower than stated above, then they would eat more food than they drink water, so at the end of the day after they drank the 5 gallons the PPM would be lower than you started with and as would the PH. Make since? Another example, My Blackberry OG likes to have the food level at 900 ppm and if I go higher or lower than that my PPM and PH will be unstable. Dialing in your strain can take years, but I usually have a new strain dialed by harvest 2 or 3.


----------



## joey green (Apr 8, 2016)

so i guess i should check ppm and ph daily, keep track of it and try to figure out how much they eat. im pretty sure i need to stay under 1200ppm, i burnt them last round. thanks for the info!


----------



## joey green (Apr 8, 2016)

got a new problem (im on a roll here!) i have never had an issue cloning, i changed all my veg units to coolers like stink and now im not getting any roots, first set of clones sat for over 2 weeks with nothing, so i did my research, learnt to cut by a node which seem to pop roots faster, cut the tips of the fan leaves so the plant needs nutes sooner, i was able to increase humidity in my room and get it above 50% which was important, temps are around 70-80. 
i got round 2 going now, its almost 2 weeks and still no roots. i tryed putting a clear plastic dome (plastic spinach container from grocery store) on top but its doesnt hold humidity inside. not sure if this is a factor but i have seedlings growing in the same unit so i added some supermax B1 to the water.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 8, 2016)

joey green said:


> got a new problem (im on a roll here!) i have never had an issue cloning, i changed all my veg units to coolers like stink and now im not getting any roots, first set of clones sat for over 2 weeks with nothing, so i did my research, learnt to cut by a node which seem to pop roots faster, cut the tips of the fan leaves so the plant needs nutes sooner, i was able to increase humidity in my room and get it above 50% which was important, temps are around 70-80.
> i got round 2 going now, its almost 2 weeks and still no roots. i tryed putting a clear plastic dome (plastic spinach container from grocery store) on top but its doesnt hold humidity inside. not sure if this is a factor but i have seedlings growing in the same unit so i added some supermax B1 to the water.


May just be the strain. I have seen some strains wait a month to pop, but they eventually did and they were great plants. My understanding is that the "woodier" strains take longer...


----------



## joey green (Apr 9, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> May just be the strain. I have seen some strains wait a month to pop, but they eventually did and they were great plants. My understanding is that the "woodier" strains take longer...


guess ill wait it out and see how long it takes then. hopefully soon! i got a perpetual cycle im trying to pull off here lol


----------



## Miu O Deus (Apr 10, 2016)

why is my leaf color turn yellowish? everything right now I using lucas formula with

8/16 and 10ml cal/mag

1300-1270ppm
12/12
what's wrong what I need really I donno.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 12, 2016)

joey green said:


> got a new problem (im on a roll here!) i have never had an issue cloning, i changed all my veg units to coolers like stink and now im not getting any roots, first set of clones sat for over 2 weeks with nothing, so i did my research, learnt to cut by a node which seem to pop roots faster, cut the tips of the fan leaves so the plant needs nutes sooner, i was able to increase humidity in my room and get it above 50% which was important, temps are around 70-80.
> i got round 2 going now, its almost 2 weeks and still no roots. i tryed putting a clear plastic dome (plastic spinach container from grocery store) on top but its doesnt hold humidity inside. not sure if this is a factor but i have seedlings growing in the same unit so i added some supermax B1 to the water.


I just watched this video on cloning. Figured out some of the things I was doing wrong. Mainly nutes to soon stopping root formation. Is got some good info in it.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 12, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> why is my leaf color turn yellowish? everything right now I using lucas formula with
> 
> 8/16 and 10ml cal/mag
> 
> ...


I had originally thought that they looked underfed, but then I saw some nute burn on your tips. So I guess it looks like a PH imbalance. What is your PH at?


----------



## Miu O Deus (Apr 13, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> I had originally thought that they looked underfed, but then I saw some nute burn on your tips. So I guess it looks like a PH imbalance. What is your PH at?


Yes, you are right,and have some root rot..my root color purple-white :/ 
how to stabilizing easy way like you..?

2 days ego I added some (25lt = 3,5g mineral magic) then it's work well ph stabilizing 5.7-6.0 range
ppm stay but water sucked very quickly..
If I continue like this she change to normal or already dead?

really thank you @AKGrowAreo


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 15, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> Yes, you are right,and have some root rot..my root color purple-white :/
> how to stabilizing easy way like you..?
> 
> 2 days ego I added some (25lt = 3,5g mineral magic) then it's work well ph stabilizing 5.7-6.0 range
> ...


No prob. How is she looking now?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Apr 15, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> Yes, you are right,and have some root rot..my root color purple-white :/
> how to stabilizing easy way like you..?
> 
> 2 days ego I added some (25lt = 3,5g mineral magic) then it's work well ph stabilizing 5.7-6.0 range
> ...


The new growth should be looking good, the old growth will not come back though.


----------



## Miu O Deus (Apr 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> The new growth should be looking good, the old growth will not come back though.


very slowly turning color to yellow,weeks 5-6 for now.I worried very much


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 18, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> very slowly turning color to yellow,weeks 5-6 for now.I worried very much


What strain, lights and nutes,


----------



## Miu O Deus (Apr 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> What strain, lights and nutes,


not certain but mostly indica strain,diy led cree 3k,advanced nutrients (LucasFormula),Cal-Mag,GreatWhite..

thx for reply,I am stuck


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 18, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> not certain but mostly indica strain,diy led cree 3k,advanced nutrients (LucasFormula),Cal-Mag,GreatWhite..
> 
> thx for reply,I am stuck


Looks like you've got nitrogen lockout/deficiency. What's your pH?


----------



## Miu O Deus (Apr 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Looks like you've got nitrogen lockout/deficiency. What's your pH?


you're absolutely right,2 weeks of continuous variables ph 4.8-8.0  but now add some mineral magic it's awesome completely kept constant ph for now 5,7-6,0 but my concern ,what can I do now? Is there anything I need to do..pruning, flushing or nutrients


----------



## joey green (Apr 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just watched this video on cloning. Figured out some of the things I was doing wrong. Mainly nutes to soon stopping root formation. Is got some good info in it.


thanks for the vid, i think i now know what im doing different which also goes with what @AKGrowAreo said, i left 1 clone behind when i first took cutting because i thought i saw roots starting (i was mistaken) but anyway that plant has now popped roots a month later, i believe its due to the fact that i decided to start cutting my clones from the tops of my plants, going for thick stems thinking i would have a nice fat stalk when they start growing, buddy pointed out in the vid those cuttings take the longest to root...


----------



## BubbaGrump (Apr 19, 2016)

I love the idea of more CO2, but don't have the allowance for the rig. One thought I had was dry ice. CO2 supply and maybe help keep the grow room temps down as a bonus? Anyone else try this?


----------



## joey green (Apr 21, 2016)

Joey green here back with more head scratching bullshit. so in previous posts i mentioned buying two used lumatek ballast and how they caused RF problems bringing the cable company to my home due to neighbor complaints, since i didn't have cable i unhooked all my loose wires and capped all the ends to everything in my house and voila my problem went away. since i didn't need those lights jus yet i unhooked them, fixed the 240v power problem at the outlet i was planning to use and had myself set for when the next batch of girls arrived. well sure enough i go to power them up for showtime 2 weeks ago and bam! instantly my netflix stops loading FML the problem was not resolved, so i bit the bullet coughed up more money and grabbed 2 nanolux filters, and guess what.... these fuckers still aren't doing the job, they definitely help, netflix is running but i now have bad pixelation which tells me my internet is still slower then during lights off also file uploads are noticeable slower.
I doubt its strong enough to affect the neighbors now but what about me 

does anyone understand faraday cages? im thinking to build a box with 30 gauge venting duct metal and cover the top with chicken wire since i got no copper money. is this legit? would it work?


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys! First of all let me thank everyone that contributed to the wealth of knowledge in this thread, possibly the best thread I have ever came across and it forsure made me kick all the soil outside and keep it there for good, 

I have been reading and building and fine tuning my systems over the past few months and am finally getting very close to popping some of my good genetics, but of course I would not be so dumb as to run amazing new genetics on a system that I have no experience with so I currently have some bagseed running to iron out the kinks, so with that being said let me start from the beginning...

I grew in soil both outdoors and indoors for many years with decent results, after abrupt changes in my life and a very quick unexpected move I broke everything down and put everything up into storage for the past year or so... The itch is back, so I have set up 3 new systems practically all based off this thread with help from superstoners threads, (same as everyone) with the water in my area testing at 400+ppm and almost 8.0ph the first thing I did before even building my systems was get a nice reverse osmosis system installed to provide all the water for my grow. The RO system is working as it should and I am getting roughly 10ppm.

So now that I got that out of the way I will start with my concerns and the reason which I am making this post so lengthy and not just rambling questions demanding answers because I am already anticipating the "search bar does wonders" answer and well I have read just about everything I can on the pros and cons of RO water, proper reservoir conditions and practices and also have a good understanding of nutrients and plant biology, but I am running into problems while doing what I believed to be almost everything correctly, so here it goes....

RO WATER
BOTANICARE KIND NUTRIENTS
LIQUID KARMA
PURE BLEND PRO TEA
BOTANICARE PH DOWN 
stacked vegger system 
REZ TEMPS NEVER GO ABOVE 66 degrees 
No airstones/pumps

I got root rot, atleast I'm 99% sure I do, butttt it isn't like all the pictures online (yet) it is minor and only effecting part of the roots on very young plants... Maybe 2 weeks in veg, as soon as I realized what this was, (this morning) I put all the plants in the bathtub with water and some h2o2 (3%) I then rebuilt my vegger (was going to anyhow) I believe and still am hoping it was caused because the lower tub of my veg unit was one of the grey ones with black lids which I did not realize let light in until I was reading up on brown slime algae. So I rebuilt my vegger with the new strongbox style tubs (black w yellow lids) and painted my top lid black, I mixed a new nutrient solution and added 10mls of the 3% h2o2 per gallon along with the base and grow of my nutrients. I practically cut all the roots off the one plant just to see if it can recover and the others ones I left alone and will see how they recover leaving the infected roots tangled with the good roots, so I'm very sorry for the lengthy post but I am trying to figure out how to stop this from occurring, the reason I'm suspecting brown slime is because of the slimey feel my pump and hose had when I changed everything today and the fact that all the other environmental conditions are very good. 

Here are my questions 

1. I am running my RO water into a 55 gallon storage tank with a float valve; this water is not being used very fast and will be stored for upwards to a month once the 55 gallons is totally full, seeing as I am still in early growth stages with very few plants I'm not using near that much water.... Soooo is it possible all the water that I am storing already has brown slime algae? Is there a proper way to store RO water other then in a lightproof container such as a 55 gallon drum with a lid? Should I add anything to the stored water to prevent bad bacteria growth? 

2. I understand I should not add anything organic to the Rez until I get this problem under control, but I have already added KIND GROW and KIND BASE and h2o2 to the new nutrient solution after bathing the plants in the bathtub in just h2o and h2o2 (3%) should I change the Rez again tomorrow and add only water and peroxide?

3. I HAVE ORDERED HYDROGUARD, 
In the future do you guys think I will be safe using stored RO water running HYDROGUARD,LIQUID KARMA, PURE BLEND PRO TEA, and botanicare kind nutrients ? 

4. Worst comes to worst should I toss all the plants in my vegger in the trash to completely get rid of the rotting material, bleach scrub everything and start new fresh with the above recipe ? 

Thanks in advance and I'm very sorry for the lengthy reply I just am so aggravated, just when you think you've taken all the precautionary actions and gotten your environment control dialed in to prevent problems (high rez temps, high humidity, high room temps, dirty city water) bam there's the brown slime. Sorry it's late I will update with some pics in the morning. Please help me out guys.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

Once again sorry for the lengthy reply, I'm not a fan of running to the forums as soon as I have a question I much perfer controlling and switching variables myself to learn the ins and outs and not just the dos and donts, it's just... It's just... I just received my order from attitude with all the new exciting strains and I just got my flower room temps dialed in (Rez temps 65-67) and I'm ready to send these girls up there and start popping my critical kush... Or cookie kush... Or 24k or cotton candy, or akorn or Pineapple Express #2 or chicle or gsc... Anyways you guys get the point just to many variables to test and not enough time so I thought I would ask the experts  my stored RO water really concerns me because from my understanding brown slime algae will grow with or without light and also does not care what temp your Rez is, so i really hope it isn't already in my stored water. seeing as I was only running kind base,grow, liquid karma, pure blend pro tea and ph down do you guys think it was just because I'm not running any hydroguard or pondzyme or any bennies basically??


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 24, 2016)

@OGMMJ when you got root rot what was the temperature in your water(nutes) in your veg system and what was your room temperature too?


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> @OGMMJ when you got root rot what was the temperature in your water(nutes) in your veg system and what was your room temperature too?


Hey sky my Rez temp in my vegger has never went above 66, the veg and clone tent stays roughly 70 at 50-60% rh


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

thanks for the quick replies guys! Going to go take some pictures for you guys to see, really just wondering if I really need to pitch these plants or if I'm heading the right direction with adding h2o2 and removing the organics, but did I mess up by adding the base and grow of the botanicare kind line? I was under the impression that the kind line is not quite organic so should I change the Rez again today with just water and a peroxide mix ? 

Also pondzyme with barley and hydroguard are in the mail headed this way so I will have those to add to help fight off the slime.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

Just checked on them and the one I chopped all the roots off of has of course killed all its large leaves so I pulled all those off and stuck it back in the cloner, seems to be pulling through in the new growth atleast, the one that I left most of the infected roots on is showing the same signs of the larger leaves dying but the new growth looks the same, also the Rez temps right now early morning are 62. So like I said my Rez does not get to warm so I know it was not from high water temps however if too chilly of water can cause it that could be an issue, but I would rather deal with slowed growth then this algae bs! So again guys what do you think? Should I continue letting the solution run as just the base,grow and h2o2 3% at 10ml a gallon? Or should I be running just water and h2o2 maybe at a stronger solution ? Or is the only way to get rid of it to toss all the plants in the system, bleach everything and start new? Also if I start new do you guys think my stored RO water is safe or do you guys believe it could already have algae growing in it itself and that is where the algae came from!? Because it didn't take but a week to show up and mess up everything lol! Or do you guys think it was my mistake of using the dark grey container as the bottom Rez? I'll snap some pics of the ones I believe are effected, the last picture is the white widow big bud; the only one I really care about and that one seeeeemms okay so far, now that I check the other one it seems brown we well, leaning more towards cutting roots off all of them and putting back in the cloner just don't want to if I caught it early enough to treat it and prevent it from coming back, I really hope the bacteria isn't already in my stored RO water.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not there, but those don't look bad at all, they are pretty white, should be able to be saved . Those plants are young, probably shouldn't have messed with the roots, though. What EC were you running? They don't have many secondary roots so they shouldn't be on any nutes really, or extremely low EC. I've stated running just tap water until i see the secondary roots. What did the res smell like? An infected res will smell bad, it's hard to explain. The liquid karma stains roots brown, kinda looks like that. I thought I was getting root rot initially, then I figured out it was that stuff. My pumps usually have a thin slimy coating on them when I pull them out, but it might be the hydroguard colony, since I use it. I store my RO in a 55 gal drum like you, I bought the smallest air pump I could to keep it agitated. I opened if after about 8 months, thinking I should clean it and it was perfectly fine.

If your running h202 in anything organic, your fighting yourself. You either need to go full sterile, or run bennines. Only time h202/bleach should really need to be used is in extreme circumstances where you want to nuke everything, in my experience.

When you get the hydroguard, I'd run base nutes to .5-.6ec, liquid karma to get it up to .6-.7 Ec, and HG @ 1ml/L initially, that's it. After that, use the HG at 0.5ml/L. Once they start bouncing back get EC up around 1.0.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm not there, but those don't look bad at all, they are pretty white, should be able to be saved . Those plants are young, probably shouldn't have messed with the roots, though. What EC were you running? They don't have many secondary roots so they shouldn't be on any nutes really, or extremely low EC. I've stated running just tap water until i see the secondary roots. What did the res smell like? An infected res will smell bad, it's hard to explain. The liquid karma stains roots brown, kinda looks like that. I thought I was getting root rot initially, then I figured out it was that stuff. My pumps usually have a thin slimy coating on them when I pull them out, but it might be the hydroguard colony, since I use it. I store my RO in a 55 gal drum like you, I bought the smallest air pump I could to keep it agitated. I opened if after about 8 months, thinking I should clean it and it was perfectly fine.
> 
> If your running h202 in anything organic, your fighting yourself. You either need to go full sterile, or run bennines. Only time h202/bleach should really need to be used is in extreme circumstances where you want to nuke everything, in my experience.
> 
> When you get the hydroguard, I'd run base nutes to .5-.6ec, liquid karma to get it up to .6-.7 Ec, and HG @ 1ml/L initially, that's it. After that, use the HG at 0.5ml/L. Once they start bouncing back get EC up around 1.0.


Hey weed, thanks! I thought I might have been worrying to much but I did catch a wiff of fresh grass smell from the roots of the plant that I completely chopped the roots off of, the other ones weren't to bad and the one there that looks terrible in the picture is the one I super rinsed under the sink and a lot of roots washed away, so that also kind of confirmed my root rot vs staining, also I mixed a glass of 50% h2o2 3% and tap water and soaked each net pot in it and the roots were bubbling showing signs of bad bacteria correct?

Also my question about the h2o2 and no organics is I currently am running h2o2 and the base and grow nutes from botanicare kind, are those organic? I was under the impression not so much so I added those but left out the pure blend tea and lk, also I might just be spacing out from the early meds... But what is hg? Lol never mind hydroguard duh


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Hey weed, thanks! I thought I might have been worrying to much but I did catch a wiff of fresh grass smell from the roots of the plant that I completely chopped the roots off of, the other ones weren't to bad and the one there that looks terrible in the picture is the one I super rinsed under the sink and a lot of roots washed away, so that also kind of confirmed my root rot vs staining, also I mixed a glass of 50% h2o2 3% and tap water and soaked each net pot in it and the roots were bubbling showing signs of bad bacteria correct?
> 
> Also my question about the h2o2 and no organics is I currently am running h2o2 and the base and grow nutes from botanicare kind, are those organic? I was under the impression not so much so I added those but left out the pure blend tea and lk, also I might just be spacing out from the early meds... But what is hg?


Also I'm unsure of my Ppm meter conversion rate still; it was the cheap blue one off amazon with the yellow ph tester, but I was only running roughly 300ppm


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Hey weed, thanks! I thought I might have been worrying to much but I did catch a wiff of fresh grass smell from the roots of the plant that I completely chopped the roots off of, the other ones weren't to bad and the one there that looks terrible in the picture is the one I super rinsed under the sink and a lot of roots washed away, so that also kind of confirmed my root rot vs staining, also I mixed a glass of 50% h2o2 3% and tap water and soaked each net pot in it and the roots were bubbling showing signs of bad bacteria correct?
> 
> Also my question about the h2o2 and no organics is I currently am running h2o2 and the base and grow nutes from botanicare kind, are those organic? I was under the impression not so much so I added those but left out the pure blend tea and lk, also I might just be spacing out from the early meds... But what is hg?


Fresh grass smell might be OK, it's the acrid, rotting material smell you don't want. H202 is an oxidizer and will attack any organic material, the reaction doesn't mean there was bacteria, it could have been reacting to the roots themselves. If you stick your finger into h202 it bubbles. Idk about the Kind line, if it's organic or not. HG=Hydroguard. Roots of young plants are delicate, the bubbling in my dwc breaks them all the time. 

At this stage I always defer to less is more. I think if it was me, I'd run them on tap for a day or two, the chlorine will help sterilize, there will be trace nutes still. I'd go to the weak nutes after no more than 4-5 days of tap. Just base and HG, maybe a little LK ( liquid karma).

I pretty much went through all the same stuff. Only way I really learned was through trail and error. The info here is great, but every situation is unique and you need to try to figure out what applies to your situation and what doesn't.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Also I'm unsure of my Ppm meter conversion rate still; it was the cheap blue one off amazon with the yellow ph tester, but I was only running roughly 300ppm


You should try and figure out the conversion factor. I won't talk in ppms, when I do I list the CF. It just gets too confusing. 300 should be ok for now, on either scale, it's in the .4-.6 range. The measurement are fairly close at lower Ec. Higher ec's have huge differences 2.0EC is either 1000 or 1400 ppm, almost 50% difference.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

Awesome, thank you so much for the advice, I will do as you suggested when I get home from breakfast and switch out the water again, as I mentioned my tap water is pretty bad. So do you think I should use my tap or should I mix half ro water and half tap water, also should I ph it down to what it is now to avoid shocking it due to the 1+ ph jump, also you think I should even mess with the h2o2 anymore? Or just run tap until my hydroguard arrives


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 24, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Awesome, thank you so much for the advice, I will do as you suggested when I get home from breakfast and switch out the water again, as I mentioned my tap water is pretty bad. So do you think I should use my tap or should I mix half ro water and half tap water, also should I ph it down to what it is now to avoid shocking it due to the 1+ ph jump, also you think I should even mess with the h2o2 anymore? Or just run tap until my hydroguard arrives


So here is what it looks like 
I know it looks pretty bad but I'm wondering at this point if I should toss the plants, in a way I would like to but at the point i need to figure out what caused it before I kill these plants to be able to test what can hold the bacteria at bay and such, also I saw some people using diluted pool shock, not sure if that's for treatment or just preventive but do you guys think I should hold out on these with the h2o2 until the hydroguard arrives and see what it can do? 

Anyone have any suggestions to keep this from occurring when I start fresh again? Cool water, no light leaks, RO water. Will be running hydroguard in every Rez change from now on, just glad I had this problem early on and not late in flower, less time spent but I'm sure it will hit me plenty more times.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 25, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> So here is what it looks like
> I know it looks pretty bad but I'm wondering at this point if I should toss the plants, in a way I would like to but at the point i need to figure out what caused it before I kill these plants to be able to test what can hold the bacteria at bay and such, also I saw some people using diluted pool shock, not sure if that's for treatment or just preventive but do you guys think I should hold out on these with the h2o2 until the hydroguard arrives and see what it can do?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions to keep this from occurring when I start fresh again? Cool water, no light leaks, RO water. Will be running hydroguard in every Rez change from now on, just glad I had this problem early on and not late in flower, less time spent but I'm sure it will hit me plenty more times.


How much experience do you have? Those look ok to me. It's only been what, a little over 24 hrs since you posted. You need to step back and take a breath. It could take a few days for plants that young to come back. How old are they? It's hard to say what to do, I don't think you have rot, based on those pics.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 25, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How much experience do you have? Those look ok to me. It's only been what, a little over 24 hrs since you posted. You need to step back and take a breath. It could take a few days for plants that young to come back. How old are they? It's hard to say what to do, I don't think you have rot, based on those pics.


Hey, when it comes to this system I have as much experience as the age of the oldest plant in there... So let's say zero, this is my first ever attempt at anything hydro but that doesn't really worry me, and I expected a pretty large learning curve, just new to the whole "open root" style, soil they were more just out of sight out of mind, with that being said I love this system and it is what worked well for the way my flower room is set up, (long and narrow) so pots and all that was a pain, move one plant out to get to the other and so on so forth, this system allows me to more efficiently use my square footage and I love the no soil and will be completely sealing my flower room in the next year or so adding co2 of course. 

With that being said I am letting the plants do their thing and will add the hydroguard when it arrives and just the base and grow nutes at half strength after a nice bleach scrub on the whole system cloner and veg, another question if you don't mind me asking, what do you run in your cloner? I was running just the RO water and clonex but I keep the temps warmer on the cloner, closer to 70-71 degrees, so I'm wondering if I should add something to warn off the funk or if I should just run my pump on a cycle again and let the cloner run cooler temps as well.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 25, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Hey, when it comes to this system I have as much experience as the age of the oldest plant in there... So let's say zero, this is my first ever attempt at anything hydro but that doesn't really worry me, and I expected a pretty large learning curve, just new to the whole "open root" style, soil they were more just out of sight out of mind, with that being said I love this system and it is what worked well for the way my flower room is set up, (long and narrow) so pots and all that was a pain, move one plant out to get to the other and so on so forth, this system allows me to more efficiently use my square footage and I love the no soil and will be completely sealing my flower room in the next year or so adding co2 of course.
> 
> With that being said I am letting the plants do their thing and will add the hydroguard when it arrives and just the base and grow nutes at half strength after a nice bleach scrub on the whole system cloner and veg, another question if you don't mind me asking, what do you run in your cloner? I was running just the RO water and clonex but I keep the temps warmer on the cloner, closer to 70-71 degrees, so I'm wondering if I should add something to warn off the funk or if I should just run my pump on a cycle again and let the cloner run cooler temps as well.


I've been experimenting with the cloner, so I have nothing conclusive. . I'm running clones so idk if it would be different for seed starts. I think 50/50 ro/tap is working the best for me, no nutes, no HG, I'll adjust PH down if its above 8.0, otherwise idon't touch it. Mine runs around 70F. I change it every 2-4 days. Once I see the secondary lateral roots, I start weak nutes, around .6ec, consisting of base, Liquid karma, ca-mg, silica and HG. Once I seer they can take it, I go up to 1.0 Ec and it's on.


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 25, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been experimenting with the cloner, so I have nothing conclusive. . I'm running clones so idk if it would be different for seed starts. I think 50/50 ro/tap is working the best for me, no nutes, no HG, I'll adjust PH down if its above 8.0, otherwise idon't touch it. Mine runs around 70F. I change it every 2-4 days. Once I see the secondary lateral roots, I start weak nutes, around .6ec, consisting of base, Liquid karma, ca-mg, silica and HG. Once I seer they can take it, I go up to 1.0 Ec and it's on.


Awesome thanks so much freak  really appreciate all the answered questions, I have contacted the seller of my ppm meter as well and haven't gotten anywhere, I'm thinkin of just getting an ec meter and do away with any conversion rate/factor. I will let the plants do their thing as you advised, and as soon as the hg arrives will run weak nutes and hg, maybe they clear up, but if not and it does turn out to be rot I don't want them to contaminate any new plants that I start that don't have it. So might just let these figure out what they are going to do and then send them to flower. Then start fresh on the clone veg side with another round of bagseed, and if I can keep the funk under control send those to flower and then pop the good genetics. Hopefully this course of action works.

Thanks for all the help guys, I'll update when there's something to update


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 29, 2016)

So my hydroguard and pondzyme finally arrived today, I did a fresh res change from just the base nutes and h2o2 to my full recipe which is probably overkill so here it goes 

Added to 10 gallon rez 

20ml base
50 ml grow
20ml hydroguard
20ml liquid karma
20ml pure blend pro tea
10ml silica blast 
1/8thish scoop of pondzyme 

PPM 345
Ph 6.0

Cloner is running 2 gallons with 10ml hydroguard half RO water half tap ph 6 as well. 

Pics are from today, have just been tossing in 50ml of h2o2 every 2-3 days until hy HG got here today Rez was surprisingly clean, a little cloudy but the walls were "squeaky" clean from just the addition of h2o2.  

So hopefully won't have anymore slime or root rot deals for awhile and things will improve by a landslide. If the hg and pondzyme don't seem to do it on their own added straight to the res I plan on getting a bag of ancient forest and busting out my ingridents for tea from when I did soil.. 


Ps second picture is the plant I mentioned that I chopped all the roots off once rotted, came back well.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> So my hydroguard and pondzyme finally arrived today, I did a fresh res change from just the base nutes and h2o2 to my full recipe which is probably overkill so here it goes
> 
> Added to 10 gallon rez
> 
> ...


You don't want to run both H2O2 and beneficial bacteria at the same time. The H2O2 will kill all the good guys and bad guys. Hydroguard is basically a bacteria starter kit. 

You have to decide whether you're going to run a sterile res or not. If you go sterile you can use chlorine to keep everything clean. If you go with bennies then stay with Hydroguard and a cool res.


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 29, 2016)

Girls will be boys... It's been awhile so I thought I'd give you guys a quick update. Through many trials and errors I finally did it! I was able to pop male flowers on a female plant. I used an amazing Girl Scout Cookies (Forum Cut) for the female/male. I'll be taking the pollen and breeding it with my latest and greatest. It won't be long before I'll have feminized seeds available to Oregon dispensaries and hopefully other seed banks will join the party.

*Here's the list so far:*
Pineapple Cookies (Pineapple Express X GSC)
Orange Cookies (Agent Orange X GSC)
Grape Cookies (Grape Ape X GSC)
Blackberry Cookies (Blackberry Kush X GSC)
Spider Cookies (Black Widow X GSC)
Cookie Kush (OG18 X GSC)
Cindy Cookies (Cinderella 99 X GSC)
Girl Skunk Cookies (Skunk#1 X GSC)
Girl Scout Crackers (Green Poison X GSC)
Cheesy Cookies (UK Cheese X GSC)
Bubba Cookies (Pre 98 Bubba Kush X GSC)


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 30, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> You don't want to run both H2O2 and beneficial bacteria at the same time. The H2O2 will kill all the good guys and bad guys. Hydroguard is basically a bacteria starter kit.
> 
> You have to decide whether you're going to run a sterile res or not. If you go sterile you can use chlorine to keep everything clean. If you go with bennies then stay with Hydroguard and a cool res.


Hey stink! So good to see you on here!! Let me thank you personally for this thread full of invaluable knowledge, has truly helped me grasp the idea of aeroponics and kick all the soil out the door for good! Wish I would have found this sooner! 

Thanks for the advice, just to be clear I cut out the h202 now that my hydroguard has arrived , I know it's not the best thing to switch from sterile to bennies but I only used the peroxide to keep the bacteria at bay until I got my guard and pondzyme, fresh res change with bennies this time, no h202 
Caused a smile or algae problem when I mixed up a nutrient solution the first time without bennies OR any sterilizer and the rot was quick to show itself, I learned my lesson quickly and will never forget that important part again


----------



## Psyphish (Apr 30, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Girls will be boys... It's been awhile so I thought I'd give you guys a quick update. Through many trials and errors I finally did it! I was able to pop male flowers on a female plant. I used an amazing Girl Scout Cookies (Forum Cut) for the female/male. I'll be taking the pollen and breeding it with my latest and greatest. It won't be long before I'll have feminized seeds available to Oregon dispensaries and hopefully other seed banks will join the party.


Oregon? Any plans on going international? We need those genetics in Scandinavia.


----------



## letdown shifty (Apr 30, 2016)

@StinkBud the first 4 you listed sound phenomenal. now I've got to plan a trip to Oregon to purchase some seeds, and try to meet the Legend. 
-Shifty


----------



## 420producer (Apr 30, 2016)

@StinkBud how would i get my hands on some of those strains. these in particular. we love the gsc strain in reno. and would love to start a few.asap


----------



## OGMMJ (Apr 30, 2016)

@stink congratulations on the breeding! Would love to get my hands on some of those as well one day! bubba cookies... Yum and the grape cookies, great combos sure can't wait to see them become readily available in Oregon! Glad to see your still around here as well, I felt I was so late finding this thread but it's still rockin and I'm super excited to get a perpetual schedule and can finally utilize my long narrow space and be able to comfortable work around plants. Not to mention no soil inside. Total plus, self watering, total plus. 

On that note I still Need to get a ups still for my pumps. Anyone have any recommendations for a power supply that could run my pumps for atleast 6 hours? The longer the better but working 9-11 hour days 6 days a week and the lights running while I'm at work, would be nice assurance if power went out they would be okay until I got home from work. 

Thanks guys! Excited to see what these bennies do over the next week or so. Expecting explosive root growth haha


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm hoping some international seed distributors will pick up my seed line. I was also able to pick up Blue Dream, Trainwreck and Headband. I'm not sure what I'm going to name them yet.

Dreamy Cookies? Blue Cookies? Cookie Dream?
Girl Scout Wreck? Wrecked Cookies? Cookie Train?
Cookieband? Girl Scout Band? Girl Scout Head?

*A little background on the strains I'll be breeding the GSC with.*

*Agent Orange* (Sativa) - Super citrus smell, a little sour. If you've ever had Tang you know the smell. It has a great head high that makes you want to go and do something. This plant grows super fast and is a big producer. These seeds are going to be really special.

*Pineapple Express* (Sativa)- Smells like fruit with a hint of rotten something. I know it sounds weird but it actually tastes amazing. Not quit speed weed but still a pretty stimulating high. This plant grows twice as tall as everything else in the room. Hardly any leaves but huge buds spaced far apart.

*Black Widow* (Sativa)- This is the black pheno of White Widow. It smells like Pine-Sol. It brings me back to early to the 90's smoking B.C. weed and listing to Nirvana. By far the strongest smelling of the bunch. Classic uplifting high. It takes forever to finish but it's worth the wait.

*Pre-98 Bubba Kush* (Hybrid) - Rock hard nugs with virtually no trimming. Just solid golf ball sized buds of joy. It has the classic coffee, earthy smell and tastes like OG Kush. This will knock your dick in the dirt. It's really strong and the high lasts a long time. This plant finishes in less than 8 weeks!

*Grape Ape* (Indica) - This one smells like red wine. The nugs are super dense and white with frosty goodness. Heavy Indica body high that knocks you on your ass. It's great for movie night but don't expect to get any work done. Another quick finisher. I'm extremely excited about this mix! I think the two strains are going to compliment each other well.

*Cinderella 99 *(Indica) - This is another grape, berry, fruit strain. It's not as dense as the kush strains but super frosty and sweet tasting. Another great night time smoke.

*Skunk #1* (Hybrid) - This pheno smells more like sandalwood than skunk. It has a wonderful woody smell with a spicy taste. This strain took awhile to start flowering then finished really quick. This strain has a nice balanced high.

*Green Poison* (Hybrid) - This was the surprise of the bunch. It's a mix of Durban Poison and Green Crack. I love the smell, taste and uplifting high. This might be interesting because GSC also has Durban Poison which as always been my personal favorite Sativa.

*Blue Dream* (Sativa) - This has been a staple in the Northwest for awhile now. Everyone loves the sweet, fruity smell and taste. The high is very uplifting and cerebral. Where does space end?

*Trainwreck* (Hybrid) - One of the all time classic strains. known for being a huge producer it also has a wonderful spicy taste and aroma.

*Blackberry Kush* (Hybrid) - This cutting has been winning awards around the Pacific Northwest and is amazing. I've seen nugs that look completely white, like they were rolled in sugar. The smell is sweet and really does taste like blackberries. It's not super strong but it tastes so fucking good you'll want to keep smoking it.

*UK Cheese* (Hybrid) - I'm not sure what's up with this strain. I know it's supposed to smell cheesy but this pheno is fucking crazy! It smells exactly like a bag of fresh soil. It tastes amazing. I don't even have words for it. It's like trying to describe what an orange tastes like...it tastes like a fucking orange! I wouldn't be surprised to see something really special come out of this pheno. I've heard this strain is really different but I've never grown it myself. Even the bud formation is weird. It has really small leaves that become completely covered in resin. 

*Headband* (Hybrid) - Another OG Kush SFV cross this is the original Headband clone passed around for years and praised by many. It's known for the long lasting cerebral high and great flavor. This might be an interesting mix with the GSC because they both have OG Kush SFV in them. Sour Diesel and Durban Poison are both amazing Sativas so these seeds could be a great day smoke.

*Mystery Kush* (Sativa) - This cutting was supposed to be the OG Kush SFV cutting. I drove all the way to bumfuck to get it. Well I know my OG Kush and this ain't it. It's really dank but looks more like OG18 than OG Kush. It's a full Sativa with long thin leaves. It has that classic coffee, earth, skunk smell but it's not the SFV cutting. I have a buddy close to me that just got the real deal though. It won't be long before I have the Holy Grail. I'll flip the OG Kush to male and make my own version of Girl Scout Cookies!

So all these strains are going to be mixed with the *Girl Scout Cookies (Forum cut)*. The Forum Cut is my personal favorite. Although I like the Thin Mint Cut the Forum cut has more of that spicy Durban taste and high. I call Girl Scout Cookies, Happy Weed. Everyone that smokes it raves about it! In fact I'm choosing to smoke Girl Scout Cookies as I write this now.

I would love to get some of these seeds into everyone's hands. One of you could end up with the new hot strain. It will still be a few months before the seeds will be ready. The plants still have a few more weeks of veg. I'll let you guys know as soon as the seeds are online. Wish me luck!


----------



## sky rocket (May 1, 2016)

Stink make sure you make those seeds available at Oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2016)

I've heard great things about GSC, I didn't know it was a durban cross..I love durban! I'm going to have to get me some. What's the Forum cut? I get confused and annoyed trying to find genetics, you can have 10 different breeders with the same strain, but wildly varying plants,depending on what traits they were bred for.


----------



## sky rocket (May 1, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've heard great things about GSC, I didn't know it was a durban cross..I love durban! I'm going to have to get me some. What's the Forum cut? I get confused and annoyed trying to find genetics, you can have 10 different breeders with the same strain, but wildly varying plants,depending on what traits they were bred for.


Forum cut is from the original breeder. I think the the original Gsc was made by the cookie fam. It was a clone only strain at first.


----------



## 420producer (May 1, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I'm hoping some international seed distributors will pick up my seed line. I was also able to pick up Blue Dream, Trainwreck and Headband. I'm not sure what I'm going to name them yet.
> 
> Dreamy Cookies? Blue Cookies? Cookie Dream?
> Girl Scout Wreck? Wrecked Cookies? Cookie Train?
> ...


----------



## 420producer (May 1, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've heard great things about GSC, I didn't know it was a durban cross..I love durban! I'm going to have to get me some. What's the Forum cut? I get confused and annoyed trying to find genetics, you can have 10 different breeders with the same strain, but wildly varying plants,depending on what traits they were bred for.


if your looking for a good strain crossed with durban look into cherry pie strain .



Create Free Cherry Pie Labels!

Upload Images of Cherry Pie!

Review Cherry Pie

Buy Cherry Pie Seeds





*Cherry Pie Plant: *
Cherry Pie is an Indica medical marijuana strain that is comprised of the cross genetics of Grand Daddy Purp, F1 and Durban Poison. It should be noted that it is extremely rare to find the real; stick version of Cherry Pie that both tastes and smells like a thin mint, however, when you do - you'll be sure to know it's the real thing. With the most superior of Indica-based genetics, it should come as absolutely no surprise that Cherry Pie has garnered national recognition as one of the best medical marijuana strains in the entire Bay Area. Some patients believe that Cherry Pie is actually just a rejuvenated version of Cherry Kush, but many growers and caregivers will beg to differ because this strain maintains a 3x over Indica-based property. 

*Cherry Pie Effects: *
Depending upon the specific batch that you get your hands on at your local medical marijuana dispensary, patients may experience a bit of a comedown after the long, 2-3 hour type of buzz that comes with smoking Cherry Pie. As a 3x over Indica, this is definitely a heavy strain but it cannot be confused as being a downright paralyzing strain. This strain produces more of a tranquil body high that makes you feel as if you are melting and buzzing at the same time. Cherry Pie produces both a significant amount of medicinal properties to the body and mind in the afternoon and late evening hours.


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've heard great things about GSC, I didn't know it was a durban cross..I love durban! I'm going to have to get me some. What's the Forum cut? I get confused and annoyed trying to find genetics, you can have 10 different breeders with the same strain, but wildly varying plants,depending on what traits they were bred for.


There are a few cuts of Girl Scout Cookies floating around. The best known are the Forum cut, Thin Mint Cut and Platinum Girl Scout Cookies. All of them are amazing.

My GSC is actually looking more like the Thin Mint cut that the Forum cut right now.I have a buddy that's going to hook me up with an OG Kush SFV cutting. I plan on feminizing it and using the pollen to make my own version of Girl Scout Cookies.

Do you know what turned out to be the best strain? The Grape Ape! Holy shit, this strain smells and tastes so good it's all I want to smoke. It smells like wine and tastes like a grape Jolly Rancher. It has more fruit flavor than GDP, Mendo Purps or any other "grape" strain I've ever tried. The nugs are small and dense with very little trimming. The sugar leaves are completely covered with resin and will make some nice BHO.


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2016)

*BHO fun!*

I've been making my own BHO for awhile now but I haven't talked much about it much. I thought about doing a tutorial but it's just too dangerous of a practice to promote and I couldn't live with myself if someone got hurt. I do think it's import for me to talk about safety issues though. So here are a few things you should think about when *before* blast your own BHO.

1) Never do it indoors
2) Never do it around any electrical appliances like air conditioners or heat pumps.
3) Leave any electrical devices in the house. (phone, camera, vibrator, etc...)
3) Always do it in an open, well ventilated areas. A big field is nice.
4) Don't wear clothing that could cause sparks.
5) Don't rub your feet across the carpet and then touch the boiling butane plate.
6) Buy a fire extinguisher and keep it near the blast zone. Learn how to use it enough that you could operate it while on fire.
7) Make sure your will is up to date.

Interesting information - I have a big, dildo shaped glass blast tube that I bought on Ebay. It came with the screens. I buy my BHO online by the case. I like the 5X filtered butane that costs about $30/case. Each blast uses 3 cans of butane. 90% of the resin comes out in the first two cans. The third can just finishes it off. I usually get aroun 7-9 grams per blast and I'm able to stuff about 50 grams of bud/shake. Bud runs produce more resin while sugar leaves produces less (duh).

I have a vacuum purge unit that connects to a valve/pressure gauge. The plexi-glass lid let's me watch the BHO. The valves let me mushroom the BHO perfectly. I use a standard pancake griddle to keep the temps around 100 degrees. I'll usually purge 1-2 days. Basically I watch the shatter and when it stops bubbling for a few hours it's done.

Here's a rundown on the temps. These are really rough numbers. If you want exact temps google it.
95°-110° - Shatter
120°-130°- Budder/wax/crumble
150°-170° - Honey Oil

I winterize my shatter with pure grain alcohol. I add 5oz of alcohol for every gram of shatter. Then I stick it in the freezer for 24 hours. When all the wax settles to the bottom I filter it through 5 coffee filters. Then I purge it again for another 24 hours.

Funny thing is I virtually never do dabs. I have more BHO than I anyone could ever smoke and never hit it! I know this sounds crazy but it's just too strong! I can puff all day on 25%+ flower but a couple of dabs will turn me into a drooling mess.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 2, 2016)

Super cool Stink! Thanks for the guidelines, I have ran my own bho maybe a half dozen times in the past always turned out decent, it's cool to see different strains produce completely different consistencys even when put through almost the identical process. 

Been reading into tinctures a lot lately would like to try out a few different styles when I get this system running in a schedule, would like to try making vegetable glycerin as well as alcohol based, I also have been wanting to try to dissolve my reclaim into something as well seeing as it is already decarbed then be able to just add it into meals


----------



## StinkBud (May 2, 2016)

Alcohol tinctures are great for under the tongue and and topical but it tends to dry your skin out. Not to mention it tastes nasty. Glycerin is better for topical. Coconut oil is great for cooking.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 3, 2016)

Anyone get a brown sediment in their res from the botanicare? I mixed up new batch 2 days ago, (PBP grow, call mg, liquid karma, hydroguard, silica) it was dark tea colored after I mixed it, 1.5ec 5.6ph, swings 65-70f over the day. I looked at it last night and the water is almost clear and there's a brown, dirt like, sediment in the bottom now. The sediment is not slimy, almost waxy feeling, from what I could feel. It wouldn't mix back in. I'm wondering if the nutes fell out of solution? It was a new gallon of PBP I just opened, I need to check the date code make sure I didn't get an old one. ..fml....always something. 

I'm not running air stones, just letting the waterfall effect aerate the res , 80sec on/8 mins off timing.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Anyone get a brown sediment in their res from the botanicare? I mixed up new batch 2 days ago, (PBP grow, call mg, liquid karma, hydroguard, silica) it was dark tea colored after I mixed it, 1.5ec 5.6ph, swings 65-70f over the day. I looked at it last night and the water is almost clear and there's a brown, dirt like, sediment in the bottom now. The sediment is not slimy, almost waxy feeling, from what I could feel. It wouldn't mix back in. I'm wondering if the nutes fell out of solution? It was a new gallon of PBP I just opened, I need to check the date code make sure I didn't get an old one. ..fml....always something.
> 
> I'm not running air stones, just letting the waterfall effect aerate the res , 80sec on/8 mins off timing.


I know I experienced this the first batch I mixed up but that was also the batch that gave me the rot 

since then I have a black res so it's difficult to see if the layer is down there but from what I can feel there is some sediment, but I have also been adding hydroguard and a dash of pondzyme every 2 days. Off work today so probably will change the res out anyway even though it's only been 4 days I think, I'm interested to see if the brown layer is still there and how if the walls are slimey.


----------



## StinkBud (May 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Anyone get a brown sediment in their res from the botanicare? I mixed up new batch 2 days ago, (PBP grow, call mg, liquid karma, hydroguard, silica) it was dark tea colored after I mixed it, 1.5ec 5.6ph, swings 65-70f over the day. I looked at it last night and the water is almost clear and there's a brown, dirt like, sediment in the bottom now. The sediment is not slimy, almost waxy feeling, from what I could feel. It wouldn't mix back in. I'm wondering if the nutes fell out of solution? It was a new gallon of PBP I just opened, I need to check the date code make sure I didn't get an old one. ..fml....always something.
> 
> I'm not running air stones, just letting the waterfall effect aerate the res , 80sec on/8 mins off timing.


You're fine bro. You need to stir up the res everyday when you check it. I just keep a piece of PVC pipe next to the res and give a quick stir before I check the PPM.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 4, 2016)

So here's an update from last night, I'm still dealing with the rot but the addition of hydroguard and pondzyme has seemed to start breaking down the rotting roots and they come off by the slightest touch, new roots seem to be growing white and healthy but we will see over time, I'm going to try and wait till the weekend to change the res and just add hydroguard and pondzyme again today, I believe this is day 5 on the Rez change I did over the weekend when I got the hydroguard and pondzyme. I've added them both to the Rez once since, and will add again today or tomorrow, I moved my ww big bud over to the vegger because it was becoming deficient in the cloner. Will closely watch those roots to see if they are healthy or not. 

I'm noticing that in my cloner the plants will grow secondary spidery roots but once I switch them to the vegger then tend to just shoot straight down and kind of clump together, is this just the natural look seeing as they are just hanging in air? I feel the clumping is bad. 

My EC is about .7 (measuring ~350 ppm)
Temps staying nice under 68 in the root chamber and 65 or less in the water. 

*My question *have about 20 seeds germing right now And don't want to give them all the rot, I currently have a seedling in the system that has been introduced only after my "cure" (hg and pondzyme) so I'm trying to hold off from putting my new seedlings in the system (keep them in rapid rooters) until I see if this new seedling has only healthy roots or if it also gets infected from the other plants still having some rot, because I would much rather toss these 6 or 7 plants and bleach scrub everything and start fresh with my new seedlings then slowly introduce them and have them all slowly develop the rot. 

*So...*basically I have the plants that I'm trying to recover from the rot and I have introduced a new seedling to my cloner that will be the "control" and see if it develops any rot or anything sketchy now that I have implemented bennies into the Rez, I really want to stay away from sterile but really don't want to be constantly on the verge of disaster.


----------



## joey green (May 4, 2016)

hey Stink i was wondering about your cooler veg units, i built up a few and i was curious what approach you took. are the pumps inside the cooler? are you stacking the coolers to separate the roots from the res? my design works great but of course has some flaws and prob could have been better. 
also for any scroggers out there im looking for advice on my canopy, i did ok with keeping things level and even but i feel like i have too much leaf covering up top and nothing under will develop, little light is getting thru... but i read that its not good to remove the leaves...


----------



## OGMMJ (May 4, 2016)

Damn Joey that's looks good, hope I can get the rot away and keep it away and start getting some nice lush green plants, also I have to give you kudos on that canopy everything is nice and even, those all the same strain?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 4, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> You're fine bro. You need to stir up the res everyday when you check it. I just keep a piece of PVC pipe next to the res and give a quick stir before I check the PPM.


Thanks, after some research i figured it was the liquid karma, seems to be common in passive res's. My buddy, who's into saltwater tanks, noticed i had dead spots in the res when it cycled, so I moved my pumps to the opposite ends of the drains and everything gets well stirred up every cycle now. I was extremely surprised in a small tote that there could be stagnation, but I watched it cycle and there was no water movement on that end, the sediment didn't even shift.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 4, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks, after some research i figured it was the liquid karma, seems to be common in passive res's. My buddy, who's into saltwater tanks, noticed i had dead spots in the res when it cycled, so I moved my pumps to the opposite ends of the drains and everything gets well stirred up every cycle now. I was extremely surprised in a small tote that there could be stagnation, but I watched it cycle and there was no water movement on that end, the sediment didn't even shift.


Ahh good thought, I also have sediment and also run liquid karma, I think when I get home I'm going to watch my pump kick on, good thought, my pump is in the dead center of my res so hopefully everything's got some movement.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 5, 2016)

I believe I found the *culprit* of the rot I've been facing! 

Upon getting home from work last night I checked my cloner bucket ph and sure enough it was right back up to 8.0 after being ph'd to 6.5 on Tuesday! 

Figured there had to be something growing still and the bleach water rinse last change *and didn't run any bleach water through the pump or sprayers! *Oops! 

Popped open the pump and sure enough, the brown slime devils that are most likely the cause of the rot that I could not understand why showed up. 

Anyways I took some pictures of the gross brown gooey junk 

Warning, explicit content


----------



## OGMMJ (May 5, 2016)

Soaked everything in a strong bleach solution and let the system run with a bleach solution as well for about 10 minutes, rinsed throughly, will change again tomorrow and probably again for the next few days to kick the bleach smell down. (Seeing as I'm
Running bennies in my vegger) 

Refilled with half tap half RO 

THENNNNNNN forgot to turn my pumps on.... So they didn't get watered for about 2 hours, they are a little wilted right now but I'm sure they'll be back tomorrow evening, 

Put a 400mh I had laying around in the tent in replace of the 250w CFL, (my veg tent temps stay real low, stack stone basement) and the extra heat is actually helping keep it a bit warmer, also expect a little more aggressive growth under the 400 vs the 250.

I'll take some updated pics tomorrow evening, getting nice new long white roots.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 6, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Soaked everything in a strong bleach solution and let the system run with a bleach solution as well for about 10 minutes, rinsed throughly, will change again tomorrow and probably again for the next few days to kick the bleach smell down. (Seeing as I'm
> Running bennies in my vegger)
> 
> Refilled with half tap half RO
> ...


I've shut my pumps of for over 12 hrs before, a couple times, once with bigger plants vegging in the rails, everything was lying on top of the rails, but the roots were still moist. They bounced back within 24 hrs and recovered in 2-3 days. It's not good, but I don't worry about it that much anymore, only if there's a long term power outage.


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> *My question *have about 20 seeds germing right now And don't want to give them all the rot, I currently have a seedling in the system that has been introduced only after my "cure" (hg and pondzyme) so I'm trying to hold off from putting my new seedlings in the system (keep them in rapid rooters) until I see if this new seedling has only healthy roots or if it also gets infected from the other plants still having some rot, because I would much rather toss these 6 or 7 plants and bleach scrub everything and start fresh with my new seedlings then slowly introduce them and have them all slowly develop the rot.
> 
> *So...*basically I have the plants that I'm trying to recover from the rot and I have introduced a new seedling to my cloner that will be the "control" and see if it develops any rot or anything sketchy now that I have implemented bennies into the Rez, I really want to stay away from sterile but really don't want to be constantly on the verge of disaster.


Keep the uninfected away from the infected. You may have to shut down an run a bleach mix for a day or so. Then rinse and start fresh.


----------



## StinkBud (May 6, 2016)

joey green said:


> hey Stink i was wondering about your cooler veg units, i built up a few and i was curious what approach you took. are the pumps inside the cooler? are you stacking the coolers to separate the roots from the res? my design works great but of course has some flaws and prob could have been better.
> also for any scroggers out there im looking for advice on my canopy, i did ok with keeping things level and even but i feel like i have too much leaf covering up top and nothing under will develop, little light is getting thru... but i read that its not good to remove the leaves...


The containers are stacked to keep the roots away from the water. Don't get crazy trimming!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 6, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> *...*Funny thing is I virtually never do dabs. I have more BHO than I anyone could ever smoke and never hit it! I know this sounds crazy but it's just too strong! I can puff all day on 25%+ flower but a couple of dabs will turn me into a drooling mess.


My one experience with dabs left me with noodle legs. Only a couple hits as well.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 6, 2016)

Thanks stink! Always appreciate your advice when you stop in, my thought is if the new seedling I currently have in the cloner gets infected by the older plants that I currently have in my vegger (the ones being treated for rot) then I will keep all my seedlings in rapid rooters and maybe just try to cut a clone off the oldest plant I have and then start fresh, or could keep rolling until all these get older to take clones from and my new seedlings can head outside.... Can always take clones from them when I get it cleaned up too... Options.

On other notes stink I see your having your ways with bho, wondering if you've messed with any rosin pressing ?


----------



## joey green (May 8, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Damn Joey that's looks good, hope I can get the rot away and keep it away and start getting some nice lush green plants, also I have to give you kudos on that canopy everything is nice and even, those all the same strain?


ya its all the same strain, 8ball kush, finally trying something new in a few weeks, i have a purple kush plant from crop king vegging right now, cant wait to see those nuggets growing. it took me 3 cycles of learning to scrog before i got the canopy nice and even but eventually you will know which branches to pull down and which way to send them in order to fill the screen. hardest part for me was cutting away most of the plant under the canopy, you feel like your throwing away shit that would give you a bunch of weed when in reality, if you scrog right those branches wont get any light and only grow mostly popcorn. that pic is my best canopy yet! and Stink i haven't cut anything away yet, might just leave it be. thanks for getting back to me about the units, i was gonna stack them first like the original design but it stood too tall for my table so i got creative, definitely the best root growth I've had tho! cheers!.


----------



## RolllingStone (May 9, 2016)

@StinkBud where do you buy the cycle timer 1min on 5 min off for your setup?
this gonna be my 2nd time growing i have the blueprint Clone/Veg/Flower for version 1.1 is there a newer version?
Are you still running botnicare nutes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## OGMMJ (May 9, 2016)

Cycle timer can be found online anywhere from 40-80 bucks. Also people sell modified ones on eBay that work nicely, I recommend something you can adjust, you will likely find yourself wanting to play with the sprayer schedule, nice to not have to make a purchase everytime. 

As far as I know everything for stink is the same besides the ball valves and such to be able to shut off each sprayer line to be able to drain res quicker. I suggest checking out superstoners threads if you are interested in adjustments/modifications/improvements to this system, his nutrient recipe has been tried and proven, one of the big improvements being the addition of bennies, or a "live rez" i started without having any defense to algae or slime (sterile or bennies) just ro water and nutes and I got hit quick and hard. all the information can be rounded up between his two threads. 

For what it matters I am running bontanicare, the kind line to be exact, mainly because I am running RO and thought the added ca would be beneficial. (Stink was running them at one point)


----------



## RolllingStone (May 10, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Cycle timer can be found online anywhere from 40-80 bucks. Also people sell modified ones on eBay that work nicely, I recommend something you can adjust, you will likely find yourself wanting to play with the sprayer schedule, nice to not have to make a purchase everytime.
> 
> As far as I know everything for stink is the same besides the ball valves and such to be able to shut off each sprayer line to be able to drain res quicker. I suggest checking out superstoners threads if you are interested in adjustments/modifications/improvements to this system, his nutrient recipe has been tried and proven, one of the big improvements being the addition of bennies, or a "live rez" i started without having any defense to algae or slime (sterile or bennies) just ro water and nutes and I got hit quick and hard. all the information can be rounded up between his two threads.
> 
> For what it matters I am running bontanicare, the kind line to be exact, mainly because I am running RO and thought the added ca would be beneficial. (Stink was running them at one point)


the cycle timer should be what ? min on an ? min off ? does it have to be cause all i got is a 15min on an 15min off cycle timer
how much GPH Pump for 15 plant ?
what the nutes feeding chart?


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Thanks stink! Always appreciate your advice when you stop in, my thought is if the new seedling I currently have in the cloner gets infected by the older plants that I currently have in my vegger (the ones being treated for rot) then I will keep all my seedlings in rapid rooters and maybe just try to cut a clone off the oldest plant I have and then start fresh, or could keep rolling until all these get older to take clones from and my new seedlings can head outside.... Can always take clones from them when I get it cleaned up too... Options.
> 
> On other notes stink I see your having your ways with bho, wondering if you've messed with any rosin pressing ?


I have tried pressing my own rosin. I went and bought a nice hair straightener and pressed out a couple of buds. Basically it kind of sucked. You spend a lot of time and effort to get a very small amount of rosin. I'm sure if I had a commercial press it would be different but for the home user, BHO is better.

I did have a little better luck pressing out some bubble hash I had but again, the return is not worth the investment (time). A nug that would give you about five bong hits will produce one dab. Now granted that single dab has a lot of THC but I personally would rather have the bong hits. 

The best thing about rosin is it's safe!


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> the cycle timer should be what ? min on an ? min off ? does it have to be cause all i got is a 15min on an 15min off cycle timer
> how much GPH Pump for 15 plant ?
> what the nutes feeding chart?


I have one of those cheap 1 minute on, 4 minutes off timers with no knobs. They're less expensive and you can't fuck things up by hitting the knobs.

400GPH pump for 15 sprayers.


----------



## StinkBud (May 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> @StinkBud where do you buy the cycle timer 1min on 5 min off for your setup?
> this gonna be my 2nd time growing i have the blueprint Clone/Veg/Flower for version 1.1 is there a newer version?
> Are you still running botnicare nutes?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes I still run Botanicare nutes after all these years. I have yet to find nutes that taste better. I still prefer the old school factory Botanicare recipe but I do add Hydroguard to inoculate the mix with beneficial bacteria.


----------



## RolllingStone (May 10, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I have one of those cheap 1 minute on, 4 minutes off timers with no knobs. They're less expensive and you can't fuck things up by hitting the .


Where can you find one of them timers? Link


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> the cycle timer should be what ? min on an ? min off ? does it have to be cause all i got is a 15min on an 15min off cycle timer
> how much GPH Pump for 15 plant ?
> what the nutes feeding chart?


Did you read the thread at all?
Cycle timer stink uses runs 1 min on 5 min off.

Botanicare has feed charts listed on their website if that's the route you want to go, Stinkbud has his recipe on this thread. And as mentioned super stoner has threads with another recipe. No matter what I highly recommend hydroguard if running a live rez, I also add pondzyme for the symbiotic relationship between the two and the combo has done me well for my rot issues.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Where can you find one of them timers? Link


Titan Controls 702635 Apollo 3 Fixed Cycle Timer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002R1RTC2/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_api_G4HmxbHNE1PNZ

Like I said I do reccomend an adjustable one in case you find yourself wanting to play with the feeding schudule, somewher I read that 80seconds on and 8 minutes off was the best for some reason, I just switched to that and idk if it was a coincidence or not but the girls(hopefully) started eating more then they ever had, my ec started dropping a decent amount daily.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

Update. 

Hey guys, if y'all remember I was battling some brown slime/rot/algae very early in the game. So with the advice from everyone things have been improving I would say, the plants are nice and green, leaves pointed towards the light during lights on and last but not least nice thick new white roots, everytime I change my water I have been doing a bleach scrub, I add hydroguard and pondzyme every 2-3 days at a rate of 2ml/gallon for the hydroguard and just a dash of pondzyme.

Just changed my vegger and followed the super stoner recipe but with kind vs pure blend pro, will see how that does. Following the recipe as close as I could jumped my ec up from .6.7 all the way to 1.2 (300-400ppm to 650-750 ppm) so a larger increase then I wanted to do over night but we will see how the plants like it, hopefully they don't suffer or get locked out, I will monitor the EC closely over the next 24-72 hours and see if they are eating or not. 

The ph came out to right at 6.0-6.1 so I didn't mess with it, I want to see if it's going to rapidly climb or if it has just been rising because the ec has been dropping. 

Ph'd the cloner to 5.6
(Still can't get the cloner bucket to quit rising) 
So we will seE what it's at over the next 48-72 hours , I've been changing that water out every 3-4 days since its just a bit of RO and tap mix with some hydroguard. 

Put the new seedlings into the cloner....... Dun dun dun... We will see if they get infected.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I have tried pressing my own rosin. I went and bought a nice hair straightener and pressed out a couple of buds. Basically it kind of sucked. You spend a lot of time and effort to get a very small amount of rosin. I'm sure if I had a commercial press it would be different but for the home user, BHO is better.
> 
> The best thing about rosin is it's safe!


Hey stink, yes I'm very interested in it because of the safe/solvent less factor, (im sure your bho is bhomb) but around here it's not always the cleanest. (Junk) 

I'm currently working with two buddies to build a 10 ton hydraulic press and hopefully will average a little above the 20% yeild margin, seeing as we will be having trim to make dry sift from and press that and pop corn buds and such were not to worried about the return because to us the clean pure product is worth it's weight in gold. 

I'll update you when we get it set up and pressing. 
So far I'm kind of with you with the hair straightener thing, not worth it, I tried with just my body weight and a straightener and it was like you said not worth it, but then we put the straightener in a 600lb dewalt hand vice and the yeild greatly increased, but still having to do 2 and 3 presses. So hopefully the tonnage behind the press will make it worth while. I would love to see solventless be the main stream but I believe your right that from commercial production scheme of things it's not plausible for it to take over bho.

Maybe solventless = medical 
Everything else = recreational 
(Again not meaning any offense I'm sure your dabs are medicine at its finest and I would be honored to glob it sometime) 

Just heat and pressure sounds a lot better in the Medical field I would think then butane and pressure and vacuums.


----------



## RolllingStone (May 10, 2016)

Does it have to be a 1min on n 5min off can it be 15min on 15min off?


----------



## sky rocket (May 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Does it have to be a 1min on n 5min off can it be 15min on 15min off?


I run the fixed cycle timer by titan I minute on 4 minutes off. 

http://www.zenhydro.com/titan-controls-apollo-3-fixed-cycle-timer.html?utm_source=Google&ne_ppc_id=2037&ne_key_id=31818467&utm_medium=CPC&gclid=CKGH2aX10MwCFUQbgQodnlQDOQ


----------



## RolllingStone (May 10, 2016)

why those timer are expensive.

Can you run 15min on an 15min off?
can someone explain the 1min on an 4 min off for aeroponic>?


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

Pump heat won't fully cool back off after 15 minutes of run time, if a small Rez you might experience heat problems. Try it out, you will quickly know if it's been to long without water. I currently run my cloner with a 15 minute increment timer


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

But haven't cloned in it yet only raised seedlings, building a new cloner tomorrow. Found one that will utilize my space better allow more spots and hold more then the 2 gallon bucket lol. Bigger Rez easier to maintain. 

Then I will likely be testing the best times for cloning with the 15 minute timer, start with 15 on 15 off and go from there.


----------



## RolllingStone (May 10, 2016)

im talking about clone veg an flower so if i have a bigger rez it be fine to run a 15min on an 15min off?


27 gal- 30 gal?


----------



## OGMMJ (May 10, 2016)

Give it a shot. The plants will let you know if they like it or not


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 22, 2016)

Weird issue I can't figure out. When my pumps turn on water gets forced out around the netpots in the rails for the first 15-30 seconds, it's just a trickle, then once water starts draining back to the res it stops. The rails aren't over flowing, if I pick up one net pot in the rail it all stops and the water level isn't anywhere near the top. 
Here's what I was initially thinking was happening. Where I have a large root mass that's into the drains (2" dia drain might not be big enough? .to late this run. ..), when the pumps kick on, the water flow is too great for my drain, it gets covered by water and internal rail pressure goes up slightly, maybe a couple psi over atmosphere, just enough to force water out around the netpots, once the water level builds up enough to creat enough flow out the drain, that flow now creates a vacuum in the rails, stopping the leaks. I added some 1/4" air tubing as vents to the rails, but it didn't seem to help much. I'm going to put a vent line in each net pot see if that can balance things out. 

I need some ideas. I'm losing quite a bit of nutrient, enough to be throwing my res's out every couple days. I'm ready to flip but not if I can't get this figured out. I'm getting kinda sick of these systems. ..I didn't think it would take over a year to get all the bugs worked out. I just hoping it'll pay off once I get it down. ....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

Figured it out. ..turned the spray rails so the sprayers weren't aimed at the netpots...duh.  I way over think stuff.


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Figured it out. ..turned the spray rails so the sprayers weren't aimed at the netpots...duh.  I way over think stuff.


Aeroponics can be hard bro! If everything is perfects it's amazing but if one little thing goes wrong, it sucks.


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Hey stink, yes I'm very interested in it because of the safe/solvent less factor, (im sure your bho is bhomb) but around here it's not always the cleanest. (Junk)
> Maybe solventless = medical
> Everything else = recreational
> (Again not meaning any offense I'm sure your dabs are medicine at its finest and I would be honored to glob it sometime)


I personally believe live rosin is the best although I have had some amazing BHO. We had some BHO at the shop called "The Clear" It was 82% THC, very expensive and completely clear with just a hint of amber. It tasted just like an orange Jolly Rancher candy and burned away completely clean with no residue. Out of all the concentrates we sold The Clear was in another league than the rest.

I rarely hit the concentrates anymore. I'm all about the flower. Same thing with edibles. I have 4 huge candy bars and 20 cookies that I have yet to touch. It's always the same thing. I'll try something new but then I always go back to old-school flower.


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2016)

What's up guys! Everything has been going great! I have a small jar of pollen from the most amazing Girl Scout Cookies. The GSC has that classic chocolate flavor with just a hint of mint. The buds are super dense with very little trimming needed. The bud formation looks a lot like the Pre-98 Bubba Kush but with an even more intense flavor.

The Pineapple Express is unbelievably mind expanding! Every time I smoke that shit I start thinking about things like time and space. When did time start, when does time end? How far does space go? Shit like that...

The Agent Orange is loud as fuck! Super intense flavor! I'm really liking the pure Sativas during the day.

So I have the honest to god, real deal, Pre-98 Bubba Kush. I never thought I'd taste anything as good as the OG Kush SFV cutting but I have to say the Bubba is right there. It tastes very similar with the classic coffee/chocolate taste but it has a little more of a sweeter finish than the OG. The nice thing about the Bubba Kush is it's easy to grow. It clones easy and grows very fast with huge leaves. It stays low and doesn't run like a Sativa. It looks to be about a 75% Indica mix. The Bubba is the meat-and-potatoes of bud. The high will stick with you for most of the day, just like a good home cooked meal...

The Grape Ape is by far the best purple/grape strain I've ever seen. It's even better than the Purple-Silver I used to grow. It grows fast and has the most amazing flavor. I'm very excited about mixing this with the GSC! If I comes out the way I hope it does it will have a sort of chocolate/grape sort of taste with a nice balanced high. The heavy Indica of the Grape Ape will work will with the Sativa dominate GSC.

I just read that Blue Dream is the most popular strain in Colorado, Washington and Oregon. That doesn't surprise me at it's made up of two of the top ten strains. I don't think anyone would debate the historical influence of both Blueberry and Haze. The "clone-only" strain is the one you want. It has huge, Sativa like leaves but actually finishes up fairly fast. I'm curious to see what comes out when I mix this with the GSC. Basically it will be OG Kush, Durban Poison, Blueberry and Haze mix. These are four of my favorite strains!


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2016)

*
The Problem with Kush Strains...*

The problem with the OG Kush, Headband, Fire OG and other "Kush" like strains is they are suicidal! They want to die! I don't know what it is but when all the other kids in the room are playing and having fun, the fucking Kush strains have to act like little bitches!. WTF! The other strains will be healthy and green with just the Cal/Mag from the soil but not the Kush strains. They demand more Cal/Mag and if you don't give it to them they commit suicide. Your only option is to bow down to their demands and give them the extra Cal/Mag. But enough is enough. It's time for a change!

To put it bluntly...who's the fucking human and who's the fucking plant. I think it's time for us humans to bond together to repel the tyranny of the Kush plants! Why should all these fucking Kush strains get more Cal/Mag than the rest of the strains! What makes them so special!? Why should just 1% of the plants get 200% of the Cal/Mag? I don't know, it just doesn't seem fair to me. I think we should rise up against the Kush plants and take away their Cal/Mag and divide it up among the other 99% of the plants. The Kush strains shouldn't get special treatment over any other strain. Who cares if all the Kush plants die, fuck Kush...what's more important is that all the plants get the exact same amount of nutrients.

Now I admit that all the best strains are Kush and that's all anyone around here wants to smoke but that's besides the point. What's more important is equality and it's time for us to think about equality among plants. Next time you fertilize your plants, ask yourself, are you being PC (Plant Correct)? Remember, all plants should be treated equally!

Thank you...
StinkBud


----------



## OGMMJ (May 30, 2016)

Hey fellars, ladies and stinky! Sorry been away much longer then I wanted, work work work and trying to get out and live as much as possible, kayaking, canoeing camping before its sweltering outside. 

Things have been getting smoother around here, I bit the bullet and tried pool shock in my cloner/seedling cooler system because I couldn't stop my seedlings from rotting in it with the higher temps, tried just RO, RO+tap water, plain tap water, gallons of spring water, tried all those with the addition of hydroguard and also with the addition of hydroguard and pondzyme. Unfortunately none of the mixtures did it any justice compared to the tiny amount of super diluted pool shock, basically mixing .10g into 10 gallons ONCE, at the beginning of the water change (actually been adding 5 gallons, dumping in my .10 hth shock and adding the other 5 gallons) I have to say I hate the thought of it and I hate Chems in general, don't take medicine never used in soil, generally hate the thought, butttt I do own a rather large in ground pool and it has been driving me nuts dealing with these rot issues in a simple 10 gallon cooler, when I can keep a ~30,000 gallon pool algae and slime free 365 days a year and it's been the same water for like 2 years lol....

So with that said for the people having issues like I was, if possible and your not helping out medically yet I reccomend trying it ONLY if you have tried all the natural routes and if your not supplying dispensaries. But for me personally I'm only using it in the cloner and the rest of their life they will be more organic with bennies and such, so anyway so far so good with my rot problems..

Heat... Heat, heat heat, never ends
Now that we are starting to crank into full summer I'm really starting to deal with the headache from what the budding room temps are going to be, so far I can still achieve my "nighttime" temps (which is during the day) to get down to 66ish but these warm nights with my lights even with the ac in the area I'm hitting 80-84 degrees, my test water Rez still hangs under 72 most of the time, 90% of the time 66-68, have seen it as high as 74 on the hottest day. 

All these issues and extra power really has me considering filling my budding room up with t5s or LEDs in the future. But for now I might just still not run it in the dog days. Might have to just see what my 500watt CFL tent (veg clone tent) can do if I put some 2700k lamps in the fixtures...lol

Been running my older vegging plants around 1.0 EC (500ppm) and letting the water rise from roughly 5.9-6.5 over a week period then change.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 30, 2016)

Stinkbud, man your lineup still is a 5 star menu, can't wait until after this summer I should have much more established systems and will have broken into my genetics stash, have gsc from Cali connection, cookies kush from barneys, Pineapple Express from g13 along with their #2 version, tons more just can't think right now oh yeah got Akorn from when I was reading the beginning years of this thread  think I have 5 f those!

There's one in there I'm super excited for and its 
Chicle maybe also know as bubbledawg

Pretty sure it was a mix between chemdawg which I've always loved and bubblegum. It's from T.H seeds super pumped for that one.


----------



## sky rocket (May 30, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Stinkbud, man your lineup still is a 5 star menu, can't wait until after this summer I should have much more established systems and will have broken into my genetics stash, have gsc from Cali connection, cookies kush from barneys, Pineapple Express from g13 along with their #2 version, tons more just can't think right now oh yeah got Akorn from when I was reading the beginning years of this thread  think I have 5 f those!
> 
> There's one in there I'm super excited for and its
> Chicle maybe also know as bubbledawg
> ...


Good luck with feminized Cali connections gsc. I would watch them closely when you flower them because they shoot out balls. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Good luck with feminized Cali connections gsc. I would watch them closely when you flower them because they shoot out balls. I know this from personal experience.


noted. Excited for cookies kush almost more then gsc


----------



## shinedog55 (May 31, 2016)

This is perhaps one of the greatest threads I've ever read. I'll admit I haven't made it through the entire thread, but honestly I've learned a lot already and I'm ready to get started.
That being said I could really use some help. I hope this post isn't too long and some of you fine people can lend some advice. I've grown in the past, but due to different circumstances in life I had to give it up for several years. My last grow was soil and I tried bubbler buckets with no luck. I think it was primarily a heat issue. I had 100% success with a cloning system almost exactly like what Stink has outlined so I have complete faith the rest of the setup will work. I am definitely in the planning phase of my setup, but I need some direction.

*The Current Situtation*
I have a building on my property that's about 300 feet from the main house. It's well secluded and away from my neighbors with lots of mature trees basically hiding the building. It has power and access to water. I have about 11' x 13' to work with inside the building. It is larger, but I'm keeping the grow toward the back of the building to make it even more obscure. My primary concern is with the power. I'm not sure how old the building is. The home itself was built in the 50's but I imagine the building is a little newer. My biggest issue I think is with power. I have a fuse box in the building, not a breaker box which concerns me. From what I can tell I have a 30 amp double poled fuse running 220v and a single poled 20 amp fuse running 110v. What I'm uncertain of is if the power is actually running from the main breaker box in the house or if it's running from the main line. I plan on investigating this more over the weekend. I want to get an electrician in before I really put anything in place to verify exactly what's going on. My fear is I'm going to be restricted to running what's presently in place at least in terms of power. I want to get rid of the fuse box and put a new breaker box in place. However, I think pulling a new line from the house through the conduit that is probably 30+ years old is going to be way too difficult and that running new conduit and a new line through the now mature trees and existing concrete sidewalk will be too cost prohibitive.

I'd like to run three flower units that are modified slightly to fit within the 13' width restriction I'm dealing with. Only so I can run an exhaust fan for the lights in a straight line. In one side out the other. I will definitely need to use an air conditioner. I'm in the southern U.S. and this weekend the temp was 80 with 50% humidity in the building. This is before lights are in place. So keeping the temps down with lights running will require A/C. There is an air conditioner in the building presently that uses one of the 220v plugs, but I don't actually think it works.

My question is under the current power setup will I even be able to pull this off? I figured I could run a new A/C unit that runs on 110v and save the 220v for my lights. I'd like to run 3 600w HPS lights in flower and then I'm open to suggestions for veg and clone. I know the pumps, timers, fans, CO2, possible environmental controls, etc. are all going to require power as well. I'm just trying to figure out what's actually possible in this space.

I'm open to any and all suggestions and comments. Thanks for all of the great info to this point.I'm headed back to page 300 now to continue reading.


----------



## joey green (May 31, 2016)

shinedog55 said:


> This is perhaps one of the greatest threads I've ever read. I'll admit I haven't made it through the entire thread, but honestly I've learned a lot already and I'm ready to get started.
> That being said I could really use some help.


ill start off by saying im no expert, i really jus got going this year, and still have issues left right and center, but.. if your main concerns are heat and the amount of power your pulling i would say check out a guy on here called growmau5 he has an LED kit that seems to be a legit replacement for HPS, creates less heat and pulls waay less power, i'm hoping to slowly switch over to his lights in a few months. http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Grow+Light+Kits&pg=2 he has a youtube channel with videos on how to assemble. jus my 2 cents if i was starting up...


----------



## joey green (May 31, 2016)

speaking of issues... anyone have a good solution for stopping the stank from coming out of a portable ac? 
right now i got a cool humidifier with ona gel and water blowing into the room i put that beside the ac, i added a duct to the end of the exhaust at the window and put some carbon filter sheets which worked but not for longer then one day, i believe due to the hot air..


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 1, 2016)

Started these girls out from seed and transferred them to the stink cloner. Started them out with a very light feed of ppm's at 113 using canna nutes. I don't run 1000's just 600's but I still run a perpetual cycle in canna coco.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 9, 2016)

How you harvest every 3 weeks isnt it every 3 months or 2 month ? I just dont get it 3 weeks really ???!?!?


----------



## nicougrik (Jun 9, 2016)

Read up on light rotations


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 9, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3697106 View attachment 3697108 Started these girls out from seed and transferred them to the stink cloner. Started them out with a very light feed of ppm's at 113 using canna nutes. I don't run 1000's just 600's but I still run a perpetual cycle in canna coco. View attachment 3697105


Are those sprays running 24/7??


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 9, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Are those sprays running 24/7??


No 1 minute on 4 minutes off cycle timer


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 9, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> No 1 minute on 4 minutes off cycle timer


Dayum those timer expensive how long you keep them in the cloner for then you move it to veg


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> How you harvest every 3 weeks isnt it every 3 months or 2 month ? I just dont get it 3 weeks really ???!?!?


Stinks set up is for a 9 week flowering strain. Take from clones or cuttings from flower. Cuttings start 3 weeks in the cloner for your clones to root and they move to 3 weeks in veg. You'll have 3 flowering stinkbud units under 2x1000's. But you can run his set up with less wattage like I do


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 10, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3704377
> Stinks set up is for a 9 week flowering strain. Take from clones or cuttings from flower. Cuttings start 3 weeks in the cloner for your clones to root and they move to 3 weeks in veg. You'll have 3 flowering stinkbud units under 2x1000's. But you can run his set up with less wattage like I do


Are those clone in a air bubble or spray?


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Are those clone in a air bubble or spray?


360 degree sprayers.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 10, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> How you harvest every 3 weeks isnt it every 3 months or 2 month ? I just dont get it 3 weeks really ???!?!?


It takes about 12 weeks or so before you start harvesting 3 three weeks. You could also just run one large batch and harvest 3-6 lbs all at once.

Also, 1 lb. is on the small side. That's with one light and no CO2. If you run 3-lights and CO2 you can expect 20-30 oz every 3 weeks.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 10, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> It takes about 12 weeks or so before you start harvesting 3 three weeks. You could also just run one large batch and harvest 3-6 lbs all at once.
> 
> Also, 1 lb. is on the small side. That's with one light and no CO2. If you run 3-lights and CO2 you can expect 20-30 oz every 3 weeks.


So you running 1 veg room an 2 flower room ?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 13, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> So you running 1 veg room an 2 flower room ?


One flower room with 3-systems. You do need space for a cloner and veg unit.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 13, 2016)

June Update:
Everything is going bonkers as usual. I have a jar of Girl Scout Cookie pollen and I'm ready to start breeding.

I wish you guys could try the GSC cutting I have. I've had a bunch of samples come into the dispensary and nothing beats the cutting I have. It must be the famous "Thin Mint" cut I've heard so much about. Out of all the samples I've tried, this cutting is the most chocolate of them all. When you exhale you get the slightest hint of mint. No shit! It's the real deal.

I have to tell you about this Black Widow I have. It took longer to finish than any of the other plants so I didn't get to try it until recently. It smells like old-school 90's B.C. bud, you know, that pine tree funk. Here's what's weird though. It tastes like licorice! I'm talking full blown licorice stick bro! I had heard that Durban Poison is supposed to taste like licorice but I've never actually noticed it much. The Black Widow cutting is really special. I can't wait to see how it mixes with the GSC.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jun 13, 2016)

To be honest I haven't been to this thread for a long time. Great to see you still growing strong. Very nice work and congrats on your never ending luck with the great special cuts you keep finding !


----------



## Alaric (Jun 13, 2016)

sup stink,

What kind and wattage of lights are you running in your flower room?

(Sorry for asking a question you've probably answered several times already.)

A~~~


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 13, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> June Update:
> Everything is going bonkers as usual. I have a jar of Girl Scout Cookie pollen and I'm ready to start breeding.
> 
> I wish you guys could try the GSC cutting I have. I've had a bunch of samples come into the dispensary and nothing beats the cutting I have. It must be the famous "Thin Mint" cut I've heard so much about. Out of all the samples I've tried, this cutting is the most chocolate of them all. When you exhale you get the slightest hint of mint. No shit! It's the real deal.
> ...


Stink are you in th Portland area and is that particular "thin mint" cutting available at th dispensary that you work at?


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 13, 2016)

I am in the Portland area. You can find the GSC cut all over Portland. There is also some Pre 98 Bubba Kush floating around that's beyond anything you could ever imagine. I have a couple of different cuttings of GSC but I like the Bubba Kush the best. I don't know why I love that kush taste so much. Of course I'm not the only one!

Right now I have a bunch of Blue Dream, Pineapple Express, Agent Orange. Black Widow and Pre 98 Bubba Kush in the cloner right now. I'll be dropping off some cuttings around Portland next month. I'll give you a heads up on the shops that carry them.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 13, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Century-Period-Repeat-Timer-Operation/dp/B0184CG9K0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465880069&sr=8-1&keywords=repeat+cycle+timer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Controls-Spartan-Series-Repeat-Cycle-Timer-702894-Single-Analog-Timer-/131759121050?hash=item1ead74a29a:g:rZUAAOSwxvxW8JWu

are these timer good ?
can i plug a 8 outlet power strip an get all 8 of them outlet to run 1min on 5min off ?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Century-Period-Repeat-Timer-Operation/dp/B0184CG9K0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465880069&sr=8-1&keywords=repeat+cycle+timer
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Controls-Spartan-Series-Repeat-Cycle-Timer-702894-Single-Analog-Timer-/131759121050?hash=item1ead74a29a:g:rZUAAOSwxvxW8JWu
> 
> are these timer good ?
> can i plug a 8 outlet power strip an get all 8 of them outlet to run 1min on 5min off ?


I like Titan's products, I run their light controller and fan controller. I don't know anything about the century's. I bought an autopilot timer and I hate it mainly because of the adjustment knobs, they move way to easily, so any little bump throws the timing out. Also, the adjustment on them is so fine trying to adjust them is a fucking PITA. There's about a 1/4" range that goes from 0 mins to 10 minutes, trying to get it close to 1 min took me 30+ mins to get it right. I wrapped wire around the base of the knob to lock it in place once I got it. I'm going all digital from here on out.


----------



## shinedog55 (Jun 14, 2016)

Based on the plans I pulled from way back on page 40-something I think, I'm trying to get an overall length and width with the reservoir included. I know you can modify the flower system in many different ways, but from someone who has followed the design layout from Stink can you give me an idea of what the width and height once completed is?


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 17, 2016)

Where is stinkbud veg unit ?? Is it same as his flower system


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 18, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Where is stinkbud veg unit ?? Is it same as his flower system


It's on page 1 and no it's not the same as his flower system.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 18, 2016)

thanks i just finish building the cloner now waiting for my timer


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 19, 2016)

*Orange Cookies
*
Back in the late late 80's I was stationed in Northern California near the wine country. While living there I met this guy that had been a master grower since the 60's. He had breed the most amazing orange/citrus strain I had ever seen. The bud had a super intense orange/grapefruit flavor. It was almost a pure Sativa so the plant grew big with giant leaves. The high was intense and racy. I remember wanting to go windsurfing every time I smoked it! haha Every since the 80's I've been looking for that classic citrus strain. I've seen a lot of varieties but nothing came close. I've seen a cut of Blue Cheese that tastes just like grapefruit but puts me to sleep. I wanted that uplifting Sativa high.

Well I have to say I finally found ultimate citrus cut. You may have heard of Agent Orange before. The taste is so fucking intense it's hard to imagine anything better! I've been sticking to Sativas during the morning. The Pineapple Express and the Agent orange are my favorite day smoke because they are very uplifting. The Sativas take longer to finish but they are worth the wait. 

I'm really looking forward to mixing my Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies with the Agent Orange. The genetics are there to make something really special. Wouldn't it be great to get a pheno that tastes like a chocolate covered orange! I'm hoping you guys will be able to get some of these wonderful "souvenir" beans soon.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyone still using stinkbud setup? Post pic of veg/flower setup i wanna see an get some ideas this gonna be my first time doing this


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 24, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> *Orange Cookies
> *
> Back in the late late 80's I was stationed in Northern California near the wine country. While living there I met this guy that had been a master grower since the 60's. He had breed the most amazing orange/citrus strain I had ever seen. The bud had a super intense orange/grapefruit flavor. It was almost a pure Sativa so the plant grew big with giant leaves. The high was intense and racy. I remember wanting to go windsurfing every time I smoked it! haha Every since the 80's I've been looking for that classic citrus strain. I've seen a lot of varieties but nothing came close. I've seen a cut of Blue Cheese that tastes just like grapefruit but puts me to sleep. I wanted that uplifting Sativa high.
> 
> ...



Hey Stinkbud,

Why are you only hoping?

When can we start ordering these " souvenir " beans?

I'll be your first order.
Lol

Indefinately 
"Let there be Green in 2016"


----------



## RolllingStone (Jun 30, 2016)

How much gallon you put in your 27 gal cloner setup an clonex ml?


----------



## Tranquility Base (Jul 2, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> So true! A well planned room makes all the difference in the world. The best setup I've seen used a 55 gallon trash can full of water with a big water chiller. Everything was located outside the grow room. He had these radiators that went on the outputs of the air cooled hoods. The fans blew the hot air through the radiator and the air coming out was nice and cool. He also had some other radiators setting inside each reservoir. The room stayed way cool even though it was in a hot attic. Of course he also had a portable A/C unit venting outdoors.


StinkBud, thanks for thread....I found an old High Times w/ your featured article, which lead me here. Anyway, I have an attic with fairly good ventilation, and I'd like to use your system, but I understand that heat will be an issue. There's a lot to think about, so I'll research to figure some things out (i.e., heat resistant strain, chiller, tent utilizing my spare a/c window unit, LEDs, fans, C02, or by adding roof vents, etc...). My stand-up attic's ventilation has a ridge vent with vented soffit, plus perforated siding at each gable on both ends of the house for cross-ventilation. Is your setup doable at a reasonable cost in my circumstance, or should I maybe grow in soil instead?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2016)

I harvest a pound every morning. 

2 lbs 4-star Thai


----------



## hempygrower (Jul 4, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> *Orange Cookies
> *
> Back in the late late 80's I was stationed in Northern California near the wine country. While living there I met this guy that had been a master grower since the 60's. He had breed the most amazing orange/citrus strain I had ever seen. The bud had a super intense orange/grapefruit flavor. It was almost a pure Sativa so the plant grew big with giant leaves. The high was intense and racy. I remember wanting to go windsurfing every time I smoked it! haha Every since the 80's I've been looking for that classic citrus strain. I've seen a lot of varieties but nothing came close. I've seen a cut of Blue Cheese that tastes just like grapefruit but puts me to sleep. I wanted that uplifting Sativa high.
> 
> ...


Citrus Sap, I think it's a Tangie cross, but super fruity, I think I gonna grab some beans soon this one is as citrus as it gets! Google it, I can't remember who created off the top of my head, but I think some mmj club in AZ...btw, LOVE your passion Stinkbud, it's contagious I got the bug myself!


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 5, 2016)

Attic grows can be brutal! I've seen it done though. If you have a big enough A/C unit you are golden.

There is nothing wrong with growing is soil. If your ass is financially riding on the crop or you need the medicine, then I highly recommend soil.

When aeroponics is done right it's amazing. Over the years I've learned that most people can't do it "right". Here's what always happens... Room gets warm, water gets warm, roots rot.

A water chiller is really the best insurance if you do decide to run aeroponics. Think about it for second... If you put some carrots in a glass of water and stick it in the refrigerator for a week, it would be fine. If you did the same thing but put the container on the warm shelf, you'd have a funky mess in a week. Warm and wet is a disaster waiting to happen. 

Think about how many times you've gotten into trouble over things that are warm and wet...


----------



## Tranquility Base (Jul 5, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Attic grows can be brutal! I've seen it done though. If you have a big enough A/C unit you are golden.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with growing is soil. If your ass is financially riding on the crop or you need the medicine, then I highly recommend soil.
> 
> ...


I need to back up and punt on aero. The word "brutal" is not what i need at the moment. I'm jumping into the deep end way too fast. I enjoy this thread and I appreciate your advice, but I think I'll hang-out in the newbie forum and then go from there. thanks, man


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 5, 2016)

Stink are you still running the Kandy kush?


----------



## Keesje (Jul 9, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> The most important item is the Cycle Timer. I use a CAP ART-DNe timer.


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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







I have a question about this thing.
Being from Europe, I wonder if this timer would also run if you plug it into a socket here.
We run 220/240 Volts instead of 120.

Does anybody know if this is possible?


----------



## powerslide (Jul 9, 2016)

Keesje said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlikely. The plug on the back will look just like the plug on the front but a male version.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 9, 2016)

If that is the only problem, then it can be fixed easy.







But will the timer itself survive once I will plug it in a 220 volts socket?


----------



## powerslide (Jul 9, 2016)

Sorry not much on electric. this one is 240 http://www.discount-hydro.com/titan-controls-apollo-11-240v-digital-timer/


----------



## Keesje (Jul 9, 2016)

I am not familiar with this one, but when it reads in the description "1 minute intervals and run up to 20 schedules per day.", I guess it means you can only programme not more then 20 times a pump working.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 11, 2016)

Tranquility Base said:


> I need to back up and punt on aero. The word "brutal" is not what i need at the moment. I'm jumping into the deep end way too fast. I enjoy this thread and I appreciate your advice, but I think I'll hang-out in the newbie forum and then go from there. thanks, man


My next DIY article will be using a coco/perlite blend in a drain-to-waste setup. It will handle higher temps as the coco is like a mini A/C unit for the roots. As the water evaporates, it cools the roots so they stay about 10 degrees cooler than the room temps. I've been seeing growth rates as high as Aeroponics. It's messy as fuck though. Cleaning up is a pain in the ass but it's worth it. Stay tuned!


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 11, 2016)

Keesje said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would need an adapter. Don't get the one with knobs bro. You will hit those knobs and fuck everything up. Get the 1 minute on, 4 minutes off time instead. It's cheaper and no worries about setting it wrong.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 11, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Stink are you still running the Kandy kush?


No, as much as I love the Kandy Kush I actually have better and more popular strains. My seeds will be done soon so hopefully you guys will finally be able to sample some of what I'm smoking. Seeds will be done on the 1st of the month.

If you live in Oregon you can find many of the strains I grow in dispensaries. Anyone in Oregon can legally grow 4 plants.

As everyone know's my favorite strain is the OG Kush SFV cutting although the Pre 98 Bubba Kush is like 99.9999% as good. It's that close! It tastes just as good and really, the only big difference is the intensity of the flavor. Here's the thing though...The Bubba is easy as fuck to grow. It's clones easy, grows fast and is a huge producer. It finishes in 8 weeks with virtually no trimming. You just lop of the golf ball sized bud, clip, clip and it's done.

Some days I actually think the the Girl Scout Cookies is the best. It has a lot better high than either the OG or Bubba. The high is more head high and not so numbing. GSC is basically my favorite tasting strain combined with my favorite sativa (Durban Poison). Durban Poison...it's great that it makes you want to wax your car but it sucks because it's always at two in the morning... I like all the cuts but I really like the Thin Mint cut the best. The flavor comes on super strong with the coffee/chocolate and finishes with a hint of mint. It's really the best of both the OG and Durban...

I'm excited to see how the GSC and Pre 98 Bubba Kush mix! I was just looking at a bud covered with seeds. Pineapple Express is going to be the other big winner. It's hard to tell how many seeds there will be. I can see quite a few on some plants like the Trainwreck but it's a smaller plant so the total will be less. The Headband Kush is looking good too. Blue Dream is out of control!

Spread the Love...
SB


----------



## Keesje (Jul 11, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> You would need an adapter. Don't get the one with knobs bro. You will hit those knobs and fuck everything up. Get the 1 minute on, 4 minutes off time instead. It's cheaper and no worries about setting it wrong.


Stinkbud, 
An adaptor...
Do you mean this thing on the left, or on the right?


----------



## RolllingStone (Jul 11, 2016)

Ill be looking forward to that drain to waste system how long we have to wait ?


----------



## MouseE (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey I'm getting this weird white stuff on one of my roots. Any ideas as to what it is? the temps in the room got around 81-83 for a few days.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 21, 2016)

*StinkBud says, "Howdy Podner"!*
I found out my next High Times article will be in the November 2016 issue. It's called Brady's Bunch and it's about one of the local cannabis farms. My buddy Brady runs the show and he really knows his shit. He won the Indica category with his Blue Cheese in the NW Cannabis Classic and got 3rd in the Hybrid category with Blackberry Kush.

Speaking of *Blackberry Kush*, this strain is amazing. It doesn't test all that high in THC% but the bag appeal is through the roof. The buds end up completely white with resin glands. I've never seen such frosty buds in my life! 
*
True story... *
I had this local farmer come into the shop with a couple elbows of Blackberry Kush. It looked amazing but he hadn't had it tested yet. I could either send him away or take a chance and have it tested myself. So I decided to pull the trigger. Everyone was excited while we were awaiting test results. When it came back I almost shit myself! It was only 12.8%. Now you have to understand, I usually don't even consider anything under 20%. Top shelf is testing 25%+. I thought I was screwed but it ended up working out better than I thought. I was able to get such a good price that I ran a special. Everyone that came in left with some and all of it was gone in a day and a half. I had people coming in for weeks afterward wanting more too. What lesson did I learn from all of this? 
1*) You can't judge a bud by it's cover.* Just because a bud is covered in crystals doesn't mean it's going to test out like it looks.
*2) Not everyone gives a fuck about THC%.* If the bud looks good, smells good, tastes good and the price is right, people are happy with it. Especially if you're not a chronic smoker. Some of the 28-30% bud can knock your socks off. Not everyone wants to sit around and have a *droolfest*. 

One more thing. I'll be speaking at the *25th Anniversary Seattle Hempfest* this year. This is going to be a huge event with over 250,000 people expected to attend. If you haven't gone to Hempfest, you really should go. It's sort of like Woodstock with better weed but worse music...


----------



## skunklover1 (Jul 25, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I have a medical marijuana card and I am also a provider for several cancer patients. I lost my father and aunt to cancer. My mother has also lost a breast to cancer. I'm on a mission!
> 
> If a patient needs medicine and it takes 12 weeks before their first harvest, what do they do in the mean time? That's where I come in...
> 
> ...



I need some help I am from nj but live in Maryland I will be moving to cali to start looking for cures for Alzheimer, and ms your quote is meaning full if there is any tips or pointers for me for when I get out to the west coast please help. where to start im already growing but need more advise before I go out there and start to try and apply for cards and all. good look on your mission.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 26, 2016)

skunklover1 said:


> I need some help I am from nj but live in Maryland I will be moving to cali to start looking for cures for Alzheimer, and ms your quote is meaning full if there is any tips or pointers for me for when I get out to the west coast please help. where to start im already growing but need more advise before I go out there and start to try and apply for cards and all. good look on your mission.


My first advice when moving to California is make a right when you get there and head to Oregon. Electric power in CA is 3X as much as Oregon. Taxes are twice as much. Water is unusable without being filtered. Northern CA is nice but if you're going that far North might as well keep going. When you get here let me know. I'd like to work with you on breeding/testing some medical strains.

Anyone in Oregon can legally grow 4 plants without having a medical card. If you need meds right away, just go down the street to your local dispensary and choose from over 20 different strains. Prices are very cheap right now. When it's time to start growing just do a quick search on Leafly and find what strains you are looking for. Clones are $15-20, teens are $40-50. You can even get full grown mothers if you call around. You can also order clones from different suppliers around Portland.

Oregon is a lot different than the rest of the USA. Most younger stoners are dabbing although most of the people still prefer flower. Oregon is spoiled when it comes to bud. No one even wants outdoor here. For example: I got some Gorilla Glue #4 in the shop. The farm hooked us up with both indoor and outdoor. They both tested out at around 24% and were from the same clones grown with the same soil and nutes. The only difference was one was indoor vs. outdoor. The indoor buds were super dank and hard while the outdoor was leafy and light. I couldn't give the outdoor away at $7/gm but the indoor was selling strong at $10/gm.

I'm sure we'll see more states legalize cannabis when people see the results of Oregon and Washington. We don't have the Mexican cartels selling shitty dirt weed here. Everything is taxed, tested and regulated. I can't believe the whole thing is actually working!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 26, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My first advice when moving to California is make a right when you get there and head to Oregon. Electric power in CA is 3X as much as Oregon. Taxes are twice as much. Water is unusable without being filtered. Northern CA is nice but if you're going that far North might as well keep going. When you get here let me know. I'd like to work with you on breeding/testing some medical strains.
> 
> Anyone in Oregon can legally grow 4 plants without having a medical card. If you need meds right away, just go down the street to your local dispensary and choose from over 20 different strains. Prices are very cheap right now. When it's time to start growing just do a quick search on Leafly and find what strains you are looking for. Clones are $15-20, teens are $40-50. You can even get full grown mothers if you call around. You can also order clones from different suppliers around Portland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info stink. Can non Oregon residents purchased clones too?


----------



## skunklover1 (Jul 26, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> My first advice when moving to California is make a right when you get there and head to Oregon. Electric power in CA is 3X as much as Oregon. Taxes are twice as much. Water is unusable without being filtered. Northern CA is nice but if you're going that far North might as well keep going. When you get here let me know. I'd like to work with you on breeding/testing some medical strains.
> 
> Anyone in Oregon can legally grow 4 plants without having a medical card. If you need meds right away, just go down the street to your local dispensary and choose from over 20 different strains. Prices are very cheap right now. When it's time to start growing just do a quick search on Leafly and find what strains you are looking for. Clones are $15-20, teens are $40-50. You can even get full grown mothers if you call around. You can also order clones from different suppliers around Portland.
> 
> ...


thank you and yes we absolutely will hit me up we will talk some more time is coming fast and I will be out there before I know it so I want to be over ready to get out and start.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 29, 2016)

Stinkbud, did it ever happen that because of the development of the rootmass, the whole plant (including netpot) was pushed upwards?


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks for the info stink. Can non Oregon residents purchased clones too?


Yes, you can only buy 4 clones per shop though.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 31, 2016)

Keesje said:


> Stinkbud, did it ever happen that because of the development of the rootmass, the whole plant (including netpot) was pushed upwards?


It's happened to me before. In fact one time the roots pushed the netpot up so much water started spraying out a little. I didn't have those problems when I switched to the 5" rails instead of the 4"


----------



## Keesje (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks.
Someone suggested that if you fill your netpot with hydroton and the stem keeps expanding, then the netpot would get locked in the hole.
Like a fat dude stuck in a manhole.


----------



## fanboyz1231 (Aug 3, 2016)

hey funny question...how do you get those black baskets off of the plants once the roots go through them


----------



## Keesje (Aug 4, 2016)

With sciccors...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 4, 2016)

If I'm using netpots in my cloner I cut the bottom off so the plants lift out without damaging the roots. For flower I just throw the whole root ball along with the netpot in the garbage. They are cheap...


----------



## klara niema (Aug 13, 2016)

stinkbud i have a question i'm making a system but ive noticed that the caps are not watertight i could silicone them but since i work a little different and have a drain under the fencepost i should have to silicone both ends and i won't be able to remove my spraybar to change sprayers anymore and have a easy way to clean the inside are there any methods you know that work to seal and be able to unseal easy  i was thinking about the watertight alu tape but if you have better suggestions i'm all ears this method of draining i got from @letdown shifty to have the res outside my tent the spray bar will come in from the side but still has to be cut waiting for fittings to arrive


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 14, 2016)

klara niema said:


> stinkbud i have a question i'm making a system but ive noticed that the caps are not watertight i could silicone them but since i work a little different and have a drain under the fencepost i should have to silicone both ends and i won't be able to remove my spraybar to change sprayers anymore and have a easy way to clean the inside are there any methods you know that work to seal and be able to unseal easy  i was thinking about the watertight alu tape but if you have better suggestions i'm all ears this method of draining i got from @letdown shifty to have the res outside my tent the spray bar will come in from the side but still has to be cut waiting for fittings to arrive


Silicon will work but eventually it will leak. You only need one end open to clean. Just Epoxy the end caps on and forget about them


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 14, 2016)

Oregon perspective on efficiency... People here care more about THC % and quality than grams/watt. Let me explain...

You could be growing a huge producing strain in the most efficient system possible and there is no guarantee that you can get rid of a single gram. I've had hundreds of growers come into my shop trying to sell me flower. The first thing I ask them is, is it indoor or outdoor? If it's outdoor I don't even want a sample. Outdoor in Oregon sells for 30-50% less than indoor but even at those prices no one buys it. The second thing I ask them is, what it tested at. I'm really not interested in anything less than 20% unless it looks super dank and it's cheap.

Many of the farmers here in Oregon are growing strains that are not huge producers but it's the strain that everyone wants. If you can grow Girl Scout Cookies at 29% THC you own the market.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 14, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Oregon perspective on efficiency... People here care more about THC % and quality than grams/watt. Let me explain...
> 
> You could be growing a huge producing strain in the most efficient system possible and there is no guarantee that you can get rid of a single gram. I've had hundreds of growers come into my shop trying to sell me flower. The first thing I ask them is, is it indoor or outdoor? If it's outdoor I don't even want a sample. Outdoor in Oregon sells for 30-50% less than indoor but even at those prices no one buys it. The second thing I ask them is, what it tested at. I'm really not interested in anything less than 20% unless it looks super dank and it's cheap.
> 
> Many of the farmers here in Oregon are growing strains that are not huge producers but it's the strain that everyone wants. If you can grow Girl Scout Cookies at 29% THC you own the market.


Nice to know. Do you sell clones at your shop? Also isnt it popular to grow outdoors in Oregon?


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice to know. Do you sell clones at your shop? Also isn't it popular to grow outdoors in Oregon?


I don't manage the shop anymore. It was a wonderful experience but I'm just not into retail. I'm concentrating on my cannabis marketing business right now. I'm really trying to focus on photography and genetics.

You can find my clones at The Gorge Green Cross in Hood River Oregon. Anyone can legally buy four clones at a time.

Outdoor growing is huge in Oregon! Come October there is going to be way too much weed!


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 17, 2016)

How about some Eye Candy! Blue Cheese...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 17, 2016)

Dog Shit Cherry Pie...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 17, 2016)

Cindy 99 looking bold and beautiful.


----------



## skunklover1 (Aug 17, 2016)

what did you do to get the purple


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 17, 2016)

skunklover1 said:


> what did you do to get the purple


Genetics...Plants don't turn purple. The purple pigment is already in the plant, you just can't see it because the chlorophyll hiding the color. As soon as the plant stops producing chlorophyll you will start to see the underlying colors. You can kind of see the colors as the plant is growing. For example my Pre 98 Bubba Kush is almost black as it grows. It turns a wonderful deep purple at finish. On the other hand my Agent Orange is a light green and turns yellow during the flush. I had a Green Love Potion strain that ended up a beautiful deep red.

Basically to see the colors you have to get rid of the chlorophyll. Obviously you don't want to do this while it's growing! If you grow outdoors your plants will eventually turn on their own due to nutrient lock-out because of the lower temps. Indoors all you have to do is flush your plants.

Back in my collage days one of my favorite labs was the one about plant pigments. We went out and got a bunch of leaves and ground them up. We added water and used a test strip to suck up the mixture. As the water climbed up the paper it left bands of color depending on the weight of the pigments. So you end up with bands of purple, red, yellow and green. Cool shit!


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 17, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Genetics...Plants don't turn purple. The purple pigment is already in the plant, you just can't see it because the chlorophyll hiding the color. As soon as the plant stops producing chlorophyll you will start to see the underlying colors. You can kind of see the colors as the plant is growing. For example my Pre 98 Bubba Kush is almost black as it grows. It turns a wonderful deep purple at finish. On the other hand my Agent Orange is a light green and turns yellow during the flush. I had a Green Love Potion strain that ended up a beautiful deep red.
> 
> Basically to see the colors you have to get rid of the chlorophyll. Obviously you don't want to do this while it's growing! If you grow outdoors your plants will eventually turn on their own due to nutrient lock-out because of the lower temps. Indoors all you have to do is flush your plants.
> 
> Back in my collage days one of my favorite labs was the one about plant pigments. We went out and got a bunch of leaves and ground them up. We added water and used a test strip to suck up the mixture. As the water climbed up the paper it left bands of color depending on the weight of the pigments. So you end up with bands of purple, red, yellow and green. Cool shit!


All True

Also some plants will turn purple under stress, most commonly from cold even without the genetics to grow purple buds in more ideal condiutions. You can also use cold to promote the purple color without stress in strains that have the genetics to be purple by feeding them colder water (not below 50 degrees) and providing cold nighttime temperatures. I used to grow GDP and during the summer months my room would be 5-6 degrees warmer than the rest of the year and to have the GDP get the strong colors we would have to manipulate them with higher AC when lights where off (wasn't able to get lights on temps under 80) and cooler water.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 24, 2016)

#cannafuture #12hitchallenge


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 25, 2016)

Are you currently an Oregon Medical Marijuana card holder? Are you battling cancer or taking care of someone who is? PM me...


----------



## PuffnDragon (Aug 29, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Have you ever smoked pot that has that smelled like freshly mowed lawn clippings and had a burning after taste? Did it snap, crackle and pop like a bowl of Rice Crispies?
> 
> You just smoked pot that wasn't flushed properly.


I know this is an old post, but a while back I bought some weed from my then weed dealer and it was sparking up like when smoking it and crackled too. He said it was normal, but I knew better. Wasn't sure what was causing it, but assumed it was chemicals of some sort. Now I know why. I'm curious how you know when your plants are "flushed" though. What if it takes 3 weeks and you're only doing 2 weeks? Is there a way to test the plant or weed with some type of meter or tester?


----------



## PuffnDragon (Aug 29, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> The only problem I had was with height and plant support. The plants got too tall for my room and there was no easy way to support them. Maybe build a PVC plant support frame?


I was wondering about the 2 totes too. Thanks for answering that. Again, I know this is an old post, but wondering if you tried using a wire or string grid to support them (Low Stress Training)? 

So glad I found this tread (8 years later) as I have been pondering all sorts of grow setups.


----------



## PuffnDragon (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry for my confusion. I've been reading the posts here, but I don't get what the frame with 4x4 posts is for. You grow the babies in the 1 tote, then move to 2 totes for veg. Do you move the pots from there to the frame for flowering? That's what I don't get as I am not sure how the roots would get in the posts. I'm assuming the frame is another way to grow the seedlings and flower? Could someone explain this as I didn't see it described.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 17, 2016)

Hope all is well with the people that visit this Thread. Been busy finishing up my new grow area since moving earlier this year, and thought I would update with some flowering photos that I took last night during night cycle. Flipped these gals to 11/13 on Aug 24th, saw hairs within the first week. Also of Note, i've got room in my flower room for 4 flower units with a scrog size of 7'x4.5' on each. Should have the second unit filled with 6-8 gals in the coming week. yes, i also know that the scrog in pictures is a bit out of control. That is due to the flower room taking longer to complete than i expected, so some plants were much taller than I wanted. Enough words, on with the pics


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 17, 2016)

Stink,
How is it coming on your seeds? When do you think you'll have some available for purchase? really intrigued to get them in one of my grow racks
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 18, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Stink,
> How is it coming on your seeds? When do you think you'll have some available for purchase? really intrigued to get them in one of my grow racks
> -Shifty


I'm looking at about 6-8 weeks still. I got a small batch last time but not enough to distribute in quanity. I'll be popping the seeds in a few days. I'm super excited for all of them but especially the Pre 98 Bubba Kush mix. Bubba Cookies is what I'm going to call it. The Blackberry Kush and Grape Ape should be very interesting.

To create a lot of seeds you need a lot of pollen. I thought I could just spray a little on the stems and bam, I'd have male flowers everywhere. Boy was I wrong! I'm learning you need a lot more colloidal silver than I ever imagined. I ended up having to make my own just to be able to afford it. You can make a few thousand dollars worth of Colloidal Silver with less than $20 worth of silver. What I did was buy a couple of pieces of pure 99.99% silver wire. The I soldered the silver to some wires with alligator clips. The clips attach to 5 - 9V batteries connected together in series. I put the wires close together in a jar full of pure distilled water. It doesn't take long before you see a small cloud start coming off of one of the wires. Within a few hours the water will be dark and about 20 ppm. That's a good ratio of silver to water for the plants. It's strong but not so strong as to kill them. No matter what the plants start too look pretty beat up over time. As soon as the plants form a bunch of male flowers stop spraying.

I currently have a bunch of male flowers on my Girl Scout Cookies. I tried feminizing the Pre 98 Bubba Kush but it never took. Right now I have Black Widow, Agent Orange, Pineapple Express, Blue Dream, Blackberry Kush, Green Poison and Grape Ape in the tent ready to get fucked! Male flowers are just starting to open. Before long I'm going to have a full on lesbian transsexual unprotected reverse-gang-bang orgy going on in the tent...

I've learned something interesting. I wasn't spraying the top buds at all but that's where the best male flowers are forming. This tells me that the Colloidal Silver is absorbed into the plant and can travel through the vascular system. I'm wondering if it's possible to water the plant with Colloidal Silver and completely stop all ethylene production and not just near the sprayed areas. I'll have to do some experiments and see what works.


----------



## letdown shifty (Sep 18, 2016)

@StinkBud Sounds like you're learning the ropes, won't be too much longer and you'll have more seeds than you'll wanna handle. Keep everyone updated on your mad scientist findings, cause I for one enjoy reading about your experiments.


----------



## Gokussj5okazu (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey StinkBud, just wanted to thank you for the wealth of information, I got the book! I've just recently started a new grow using your method and plans, and so far it's going great.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-grow-aeroponics-the-stinkbud-way.922595/


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2016)

My latest article is on the shelves now! It's the November 2016 issue called, "The Brady Bunch". Check out the contents photo, full-page centerfold and a couple of full page photos. I still have a couple of nugs from that Cindy 99 bud in the photo. If anyone wants a rip just let me know and I'll load you one...


----------



## Bry0n6974 (Oct 8, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


Can u give me a full list of materials I will need to build this plz stinkbub


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 8, 2016)

@Bry0n6974 Could spend a few bucks to Thank @StinkBud and download the .PDF book that has diagrams and parts lists. 

https://www.amazon.com/Harvest-Pound-Every-Three-Weeks-ebook/dp/B00B8KEJJ4


----------



## powerslide (Oct 14, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> @StinkBud I figured I would ask this question here since I got the idea from you so here it is.. I use root riots/rapid rooters to start seedlings in and then once the root pokes through the bottom I tear the starting plug in half and put the seedling in a neoprene collar and into a low pressure aero setup.. So I had a family emergency I was away and at the hospital for a week and the seeds I started had sprouted and had roots coming out the bottom and sides so I tore apart the root riots piece by piece and I'm wondering if the roots are still going to grow since the roots that were shooting off the main root mostly broke off. View attachment 3803640


I'm not stink but It will probably be fine. I would suggest not doing that in the future. Seedling is the most fragile stage. They would be ok with some hydroton and the rooter when you start from seed.


----------



## letdown shifty (Oct 15, 2016)

@StinkBud So if I managed to work my way to Oregon, what's the probability of seeing a Stinkbud commercial grow up close. I'm really interested in seeing how a World class operation is ran, as things are moving in towards commercial growing in my state. Not the largest of plant counts, but still something i'd like to work towards.
-Shifty


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 1, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @StinkBud So if I managed to work my way to Oregon, what's the probability of seeing a Stinkbud commercial grow up close. I'm really interested in seeing how a World class operation is ran, as things are moving in towards commercial growing in my state. Not the largest of plant counts, but still something i'd like to work towards.
> -Shifty


I don't do commercial, only medical. I'm not really interested in setting up a large grow at this time. It costs tens of thousands of dollars that I don't have. The licence fees alone cost close to $5K. You have to have cameras, security alarms, safes and many more expenses that no one ever thinks about. Where I live you can only set up a commercial grow on properties zoned commercial, agriculture or industrial. No home addresses allowed. You can't even have property zoned partial agricultural. 

Let me tell you though...if I could find an investor, someone could make a lot of money! All the major growers can't keep up with the demand. Wholesale prices keep going up but they still buy all they can grow. I'm staying medical for now. There are still a few medical dispensaries around that's where I'd rather be anyway. 

On another note... I popped all my seeds and now I have Orange Cookies, Pineapple Cookies, Headband Cookies, Trainwreck Cookies, Grape Cookies, Bubba Cookies, Mystery Cookies and Dreamy Cookies. The plan is to back cross with my Girl Scout Cookies and then take those seed and backcross them one more time. This will give me the stable, F3 back cross squared that I'm looking for. The seeds from that batch should be as stable as an F1 cross


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Nov 1, 2016)

I just hope Monsanto and Bayer don't come in and take over everything


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 3, 2016)

Alright guys, I dare say I'm ready to make a post here and ask some questions. I've read through this whole thread, all 11k something posts. It's quite a read. Looks like a lot of shit went down over the years. 

I've also read through both of SS's larger threads. 

Couple things that I haven't really been able to decide on, looking for opinions. 

Between Stink and SS they do a lot of similar things but some things are quite different. It seems that Stink's setup has the plants closer together with more plants per rail, whereas SS uses further distance apart with fewer plants. 

Has anyone been able to decide which way would be better in regards to yield? 

Next thing are nutrients. Stink uses 2000ppm nutrient setup and SS states that anything over 1000ppm is a waste. 

So I'm looking to start on a design of a build and get some seeds started but trying to plan ahead with the build to determine what's the best way to utilize space and maximize yield. 

I hope to get to know everyone around here as it seems you all are really good people. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 4, 2016)

@batrgrower welcome to the club. Lot's of knowledgeable people call this community home, just remember not everything mentioned is fact or even true. You'll learn by both personal experience, and by asking the community for help if you come across something you don't understand from research. Keep an even keel when you may come across someone having a pissy day, and if you ask "how much will i yield?". You will almost certainly receive an answer "bout a pound".
Now, to answer some questions you had as far as which is better system. Each one of their systems I'm sure went thru multiple changes and do-overs to get what is currently being represented in the threads. I recommend taking what you like from the systems, and designing something that will work for you. As ultimately you need to know the ins and out of your system and where something may go wrong. Then be ready to change that as you go, as you'll almost certainly find something you don't like.
PPM varies a lot on which product line you use. When I was running Botanicare Kind product line I followed the nutrient calculator provided by Botanicare. Which put me in the 1800-2000 PPM mid to late flower, and gave me good results. But since then @ttystikk put me on the path of dry nutrients that cost way less and accomplish the same job, but my PPM tops out at 1500-1600 now.
So, to sum it all up. Welcome, Educate, Learn, Listen, Change, Have Fun, rinse & repeat.

-Shifty


----------



## Bry0n6974 (Nov 4, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @Bry0n6974 Could spend a few bucks to Thank @StinkBud and download the .PDF book that has diagrams and parts lists.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Harvest-Pound-Every-Three-Weeks-ebook/dp/B00B8KEJJ4


Yes I could but not where I live , id love too trust me letdown shifty... I love my buds and wish I lived somewhere where it's legal


----------



## letdown shifty (Nov 4, 2016)

@Bry0n6974 What kind of plant count you looking to grow? perpetual harvest? Give some basic info on what you're looking to accomplish, and we'll see if we can get you on the right path to happily growing.


----------



## Bry0n6974 (Nov 4, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @Bry0n6974 What kind of plant count you looking to grow? perpetual harvest? Give some basic info on what you're looking to accomplish, and we'll see if we can get you on the right path to happily growing.


How do I post pics on here ? Of a set up I made with CFLs as my lights its a little small and my plants are very crowded and I also don't know which plants are male or female ...can you help @letdown shifty


----------



## Bry0n6974 (Nov 4, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> @Bry0n6974 What kind of plant count you looking to grow? perpetual harvest? Give some basic info on what you're looking to accomplish, and we'll see if we can get you on the right path to happily growing.


Sorry letdown shifty I'm new to all of this I apologize


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2016)

Just for fun;


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 6, 2016)

I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them ad stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them ad stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


The paint tends to start chipping off after a while so I don't recommend painting anymore. The last Aero system I made I used an ice cooler. It's made to hold water, light proof and is insulated so the water stays cooler. They come in every size you can imagine and last forever. The only downside is price. The big coolers can get expensive. Many of you have an old cooler in the garage or can pick up one at a garage sale cheap.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been hanging out with some of the best organic growers in the world lately. These guys are hard core! They make their own nute tea out of the old leaves and stems by adding water and yeast then letting it cook. Then they evaporate off the alcohol and use the tea to fertilize their plants. Since it's made out of cannabis it has everything the plants need in the exact correct ratio.

They are using a lot of ground breaking techniques to produce the best bud on earth. There's a lot to the process but I'll be filling you in on some of what I've learned. I'm also writing an article on the techniques along with posting some videos too. Here are some "Thanksgiving" photos for you to drool over...


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 16, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> The paint tends to start chipping off after a while so I don't recommend painting anymore. The last Aero system I made I used an ice cooler. It's made to hold water, light proof and is insulated so the water stays cooler. They come in every size you can imagine and last forever. The only downside is price. The big coolers can get expensive. Many of you have an old cooler in the garage or can pick up one at a garage sale cheap.


Thanks for the reply stinkbud. I went ahead and left them unpainted. I've got a seedling in the unit now. 

I'm running hydroguard and pondzyme in my res. I adjusted my ph to 5.6 after adding nutes. About 7 hours later the ph was up to 6.6. My res temp hangs between 68-70. My room is 76-79. 

Is this type if ph change normal? Should I ride it out or continuously keep adding ph up and down to keep it 5.6-5.8?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Alright guys, I dare say I'm ready to make a post here and ask some questions. I've read through this whole thread, all 11k something posts. It's quite a read. Looks like a lot of shit went down over the years.
> 
> I've also read through both of SS's larger threads.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing bro... The original article was posted in 2008 from stuff I was doing in 2006. For example, the things we are learning about beneficial bacteria wasn't really known about 10 years ago. I mean we knew about it but you couldn't go down to your local store and buy it and we didn't have a clue about how to use them even if we could. Growing techniques change daily. Success still depends on one core element, genetics.

By far the most important thing is genetics. Genetics is 99% of your success. You can take a clone of OG Kush SFV and grow it in store bought soil with off the shelf nutes and it will be amazing! There are guys around here getting 2lbs. per light using soil and winning awards doing it! Now of course you still need basic knowledge but my point is growing weed is easy if you don't make it hard. One of the things I've learned over the last 10 years if what may be easy for one guy, may be impossible for another. It took me awhile to admit it but I'm a realist not superman. 

I've gotten to the point that I tell people if you want to grow with Aero you need to get a chiller for your water. Why? Because chances are if you don't, you'll end up with root rot. In fact if I was still hard core aero I'd be running a sterile res and keep it clear. Then flush the fuck out of it for two weeks. I know guys that do it that way and the bud taste fine. Not as much flavor as organic but great bag appeal, smell, high... Aeroponics is for the guys that drive fast cars. But we all know you don't need a Porsche to get groceries.

The way I've been teaching people the last couple of years is to start them off using soil with Botanicare nutrients. After a few successful grows they either stay with soil or move on to Coco. You don't have issues with coco like you do with aero. The coco acts like air conditioning for your roots so they always stay nice and cool. You can run bennies with coco and never have to worry about root rot. Growth rates are as good if not better than aero. My next grow article will use coco fiber...

Remember...The article is titled "Harvest a pound every three weeks". You should expect techniques and knowledge would change over time. Especially if the original poster (me) refused to stagnate. I'm never going to stop learning and trying new things. 

Someday I will hand you guys the most important thing I've ever done in my life. Someday I will hand you the genetics I'm working on right now. I've been working on this for what seems like my whole life. All I can say right now is HOLY SHIT!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 16, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Thanks for the reply stinkbud. I went ahead and left them unpainted. I've got a seedling in the unit now.
> 
> I'm running hydroguard and pondzyme in my res. I adjusted my ph to 5.6 after adding nutes. About 7 hours later the ph was up to 6.6. My res temp hangs between 68-70. My room is 76-79.
> 
> Is this type if ph change normal? Should I ride it out or continuously keep adding ph up and down to keep it 5.6-5.8?


Your PH shouldn't swing much. Be careful about continuing to add PH up or down. Usually if it keeps climbing or dropping, something is wrong.

If you're really about light causing algea then just put a piece of black plastic over the res.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 17, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> Your PH shouldn't swing much. Be careful about continuing to add PH up or down. Usually if it keeps climbing or dropping, something is wrong.
> 
> If you're really about light causing algea then just put a piece of black plastic over the res.


The ph was up to 6.1 last night so I adjusted down to 5.6 again. This morning it's only up to 5.7. I think maybe the res just needed a couple days to level itself out. I'll check again this evening. 

Thanks for the reply stinkbud.


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I've been hanging out with some of the best organic growers in the world lately. These guys are hard core! They make their own nute tea out of the old leaves and stems by adding water and yeast then letting it cook. Then they evaporate off the alcohol and use the tea to fertilize their plants. Since it's made out of cannabis it has everything the plants need in the exact correct ratio.
> 
> They are using a lot of ground breaking techniques to produce the best bud on earth. There's a lot to the process but I'll be filling you in on some of what I've learned. I'm also writing an article on the techniques along with posting some videos too. Here are some "Thanksgiving" photos for you to drool over...


hey bro, any idea what genetics these are?


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> The ph was up to 6.1 last night so I adjusted down to 5.6 again. This morning it's only up to 5.7. I think maybe the res just needed a couple days to level itself out. I'll check again this evening.
> 
> Thanks for the reply stinkbud.


Just a thought, are you checking your ppms when you have big ph swings? seems like a short amount of time but maybe they are taking more nutrients than water which could cause a ph swing. I had a couple aggressive eaters that would give me ph flux on a new res. Like Stinkbud said, don't adjust ph daily. The constant up/down could be more detrimental than letting it go 2-3 days.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 17, 2016)

JayThe HydroGuy said:


> Just a thought, are you checking your ppms when you have big ph swings? seems like a short amount of time but maybe they are taking more nutrients than water which could cause a ph swing. I had a couple aggressive eaters that would give me ph flux on a new res. Like Stinkbud said, don't adjust ph daily. The constant up/down could be more detrimental than letting it go 2-3 days.


Yeah, I've monitored the ppms too. That's what was kinda confusing me because the ppm was also rising. 

Nutes were added to 300ppm. Next day it was up to almost 350. Then the 3rd day, yesterday, it was back down to 315. 

I'm going to change the res this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Yeah, I've monitored the ppms too. That's what was kinda confusing me because the ppm was also rising.
> 
> Nutes were added to 300ppm. Next day it was up to almost 350. Then the 3rd day, yesterday, it was back down to 315.
> 
> I'm going to change the res this weekend and see what happens.


higher ppms than what was mixed mean they are taking more water, and vice versa. Lower ppms they are taking more nutes


----------



## Voidling (Nov 18, 2016)

I remember you were working on an Oregon special system or something when I left last time. Did that have its own thread or article or is it somewhere in this thread?

Anything different than a cut down version of your bigger system?

I look forward to seeing what you've done with coco, that has been my main way of growing.

I can get whole rice hulls here cheap and want to experiment with then in a mix as they don't hold water. Ground rice hulls are used for replacing moss but I have to buy a semi truck worth and pay for that hauling


----------



## TeamSuperman (Nov 18, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I like Titan's products, I run their light controller and fan controller. I don't know anything about the century's. I bought an autopilot timer and I hate it mainly because of the adjustment knobs, they move way to easily, so any little bump throws the timing out. Also, the adjustment on them is so fine trying to adjust them is a fucking PITA. There's about a 1/4" range that goes from 0 mins to 10 minutes, trying to get it close to 1 min took me 30+ mins to get it right. I wrapped wire around the base of the knob to lock it in place once I got it. I'm going all digital from here on out.


This timer should be the new king. Seriously. It's fully programmable as a cycle or period timer, day selectable, uses a battery to store programming and run the clock and it's price drops under $15.

http://a.co/7mU5c5s

So I'm going on vacation for Thanksgiving, and I'll be leaving my new TAG system unattended for 5 days. I'm pretty sure there's a high chance of failure considering the system is only a week old and I'm still learning/stabilizing everything. The only thing automated in my system at this point are the pumps and lights. Since I'm using a shared reservoir/root chamber with an external pump, I was going to stick a low-pressure submersible pump with some of the plastic red nozzles into the reservoir/root chamber as a backup to the high pressure brass fogger system, and I was debating on how I should setup it's "life support" backup spray.. I was thinking like 15 minutes every 6 hours? Other than that I was going to use refill the nutrient solution and add a pinch of unstabilized pool shock to 5 gallons instead of hydroguard because I'd rather just chem it up and go then worry about organics or anything. Finally, I was going to throw rootmaker propagation containers under the root area so as they grow down into the reservoir, they kinda bundle up on themselves instead of tying to each other ( see http://rootmaker.com/retail/20 ). Does this seem like a decent plan? My air pump and HP/LP water pumps are the only devices on a 1200VA UPS device.


----------



## 420circuit (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey Stink, just passing thru and thought that I should stop to say thanks again for the grow tips and excellent details that helped me to build that growing machine a few years back. You may recall that I had a brain tumor resected in 2010 and decided to go for it with cannabis oil, using your 2008 post as a starting point. I got better and the tumor has not grown back, perhaps because of the cannabis oil. So, your post may have helped to save me. Thank you.

My garden changes every grow, sometimes soil, sometimes organic, depending what I'm growing for. The aromas with organic soil can sure be nice, I save that extra effort for special buds, destined for smoking, mostly sativa dominant strains. The cloner has been great to have around to save the genetics of the best plants, and also as a tool in seed breeding. I gave up on smart pots for soil because of the stuff that grows on the outside of them, hard side 4 gallon works for my small 600W garden. What has worked best for me is having veg plants in netpots to supply the cloner with cuts, then flower with either soil or the rails, depending on strains. The all-CBD plants are good in the rails and use Jack's nutrients, so cost is very low. The GDP and Blue Dream come out best in soil, so get a variety of nutes, mostly organic style. What I've learned is that examining each plant closely, daily, addressing it's support and trimming needs, keeps everything on track and problem free. Keeping the grow super clean, always a fan moving the leaves, good charcoal filters, temp around 80... I have derived more enjoyment from indoor gardening than I can express, it has been therapy, poetry and entertainment, just a great way to spend time. Not to mention the primo buds and cannabis oil.

I tried socializing with local cannabis enthusiasts here in CO, but have given up because of low lifes who inhabit that community. The underground market will hopefully diminish here as legalization drives profits down, and the gangsta wannabes move back home. They get busted all the time and have caused more rules to be applied to the growing here, causing problems for the people who are trying to help with legalization by setting an example. I am reluctant to go public because of the problem with bad actors, they have brought law enforcement into the process because of their mad rush to make a buck. Some of the people in this community are the best of the best, just wonderful human beings, but then there are the bad actors, who fail to understand why we should push for full legalization, probably because of their cash motivated lives, typically devoid of love or civility. It is refreshing to find someone with your mindset in this arena, seriously, your attitude sets a standard that is admirable. Growing cannabis is fun and rewarding, but people who spray pesticides on buds and then sell them are doing it wrong. Same folks who try to sell crappy BHO as a cancer cure. Point is, people who are doing it right should be recognized for their work so the rest of us can learn and move ahead.

Tell you what, if you can swing by over the holidays, I'll pass along a 6 pack of home brewed beer, made with a full 2 ounces of dried buds, added at the start of the 1 hour boil. Only a person who enjoys the dank can fully appreciate the flavor. Thanks again StinkBud! 




StinkBud said:


> I've been hanging out with some of the best organic growers in the world lately. These guys are hard core! They make their own nute tea out of the old leaves and stems by adding water and yeast then letting it cook. Then they evaporate off the alcohol and use the tea to fertilize their plants. Since it's made out of cannabis it has everything the plants need in the exact correct ratio.
> 
> They are using a lot of ground breaking techniques to produce the best bud on earth. There's a lot to the process but I'll be filling you in on some of what I've learned. I'm also writing an article on the techniques along with posting some videos too. Here are some "Thanksgiving" photos for you to drool over...


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 21, 2016)

TeamSuperman said:


> This timer should be the new king. Seriously. It's fully programmable as a cycle or period timer, day selectable, uses a battery to store programming and run the clock and it's price drops under $15.


I purchased this exact timer and it does work like we need it to for our system, however, the thing just randomly stops during its operation. 

I hooked it up last Saturday and it ran perfectly all week, 80 seconds on and then 8 minutes off. 

Then I came home from work on Friday and my plant was completely wilted and laid over, I was like what the hell? Then I realized the top line of the timer display was blank where usually it shows how much time is left on the on/off cycle. 

So I reset the timer to the times I needed and let it run again. It ran fine until late Saturday evening. I went in to check things and the top line on the timer was completely blank again. What. The. Fuck. 

So, I went ahead and used the reset button to reset the timer and then redid my times. It's been running okay since Saturday night but be advised this thing seems to be doing some weird shit. 

I'd definitely have a backup if you're leaving town for the holiday. I ordered another timer from a different seller on Amazon but the timer itself looks exactly the same, minus the brand name stamped on the front, so hopefully I just bought a fluke.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2016)

Any possibility of power interruptions to the device?


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 22, 2016)

Voidling said:


> Any possibility of power interruptions to the device?


It's connected to the same electric as my home... Nothing in the house was reset or anything so I don't think so.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd probably leave the rooter. It's been a while since I read through but I don't see much reason not to


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2016)

I know for deep water culture at least that seeds are started in net cups full of coco coir. Starts with flood and drain for a week or so then dropped into a trough of water.

Maybe start seeds normally and then use the hydro for cuttings only?


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah though early on it's just keeping it from drying out.

It also seems that starting in loose coco would make it real easy to wash the roots off in comparison to the rooters.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them ad stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


Tuffboxes and I don't recommend it. My roots suffered because the lid let thru way too much light. 

I chose to cover my lids with panda film or foil covered foam insulation board to keep the heat out.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

420circuit said:


> Hey Stink, just passing thru and thought that I should stop to say thanks again for the grow tips and excellent details that helped me to build that growing machine a few years back. You may recall that I had a brain tumor resected in 2010 and decided to go for it with cannabis oil, using your 2008 post as a starting point. I got better and the tumor has not grown back, perhaps because of the cannabis oil. So, your post may have helped to save me. Thank you.
> 
> My garden changes every grow, sometimes soil, sometimes organic, depending what I'm growing for. The aromas with organic soil can sure be nice, I save that extra effort for special buds, destined for smoking, mostly sativa dominant strains. The cloner has been great to have around to save the genetics of the best plants, and also as a tool in seed breeding. I gave up on smart pots for soil because of the stuff that grows on the outside of them, hard side 4 gallon works for my small 600W garden. What has worked best for me is having veg plants in netpots to supply the cloner with cuts, then flower with either soil or the rails, depending on strains. The all-CBD plants are good in the rails and use Jack's nutrients, so cost is very low. The GDP and Blue Dream come out best in soil, so get a variety of nutes, mostly organic style. What I've learned is that examining each plant closely, daily, addressing it's support and trimming needs, keeps everything on track and problem free. Keeping the grow super clean, always a fan moving the leaves, good charcoal filters, temp around 80... I have derived more enjoyment from indoor gardening than I can express, it has been therapy, poetry and entertainment, just a great way to spend time. Not to mention the primo buds and cannabis oil.
> 
> ...


I'm in Colorado and I love to meet good people like yourself. No wannabe gangsta shit here, promise!


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 1, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> @Voidling In my experience the rooter will stay waterlogged and prevent the roots from getting oxygen an the roots will stop growing out of the rooter


Going into netcups once they've rooted through hasn't been a problem...


----------



## Shroominnm (Dec 1, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Alright guys, I dare say I'm ready to make a post here and ask some questions. I've read through this whole thread, all 11k something posts. It's quite a read. Looks like a lot of shit went down over the years.
> 
> I've also read through both of SS's larger threads.
> 
> ...


As everyone will say, it's all about making your grow your own! I have read through all of these forums, especially this one in particular, for years now. And I'm always learning something new or some new way to do something that I would have never thought of! 
I'm going to post a pic of my old bins which I still use, along with the strong totes from Lowe's which I had to paint the yellow lids black on to stop from letting the light through. 
The blue ones are from Walmart I believe, about 40-50 gallons. With 2 plants I can usually dump 35 gallons in and leave it for a week while I go out of town, IF I HAVE TO.
I started with 4 or 5 plants, autos, and quickly realized 2 was as many as I could fit without sacrificing yeild.
I will say this is not fool proof, on my last grow I was using a less then par power source.. 2 extension cords coming from the house to a camper.. as I say I have learned many things to do, and also many things not to do.
Came back from cali and my water pumps and fans were running great.. but the other breaker had blown inside at some time and my air conditioner had cut off.. needless to say I had completely fried my plants beyond repair. I tried to get them going for another 3 days but they were done for. I was about 3 weeks away from cutting them down too! 
After this I bought my water chiller, which I would almost say is a must if you want stability and peace of mind in hydro or aero.
Definately a learning process. 
Anyway, I think your moving in the right direction. Your doing research, asking questions, and moving forward, always learning in the process.
I can't think of a better way to go about things. 
Keep up the good work and always post lots of pictures, good or bad, so that people can learn from it.

The pics with mylar on the walls are from the camper, the ones with wood walls arrive from the newly designed room at the new Casa they have since been painted white and the room split up for veg/flower. No more autos. 
Shroominnm


----------



## Shroominnm (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in Colorado and I love to meet good people like yourself. No wannabe gangsta shit here, promise!


I'll be up there next week! Guess this drought in cali has messed with prices this year.. lol agreed though, no gangsta stuff. If by any chance you'd be interested in meeting up with a fellow loyal riu member, I sure would be! 
You've been commenting on my posts since I first started, when I knew almost absolutely nothing! And have definately helped me learn a ton. 
Shroominnm


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Shroominnm said:


> I'll be up there next week! Guess this drought in cali has messed with prices this year.. lol agreed though, no gangsta stuff. If by any chance you'd be interested in meeting up with a fellow loyal riu member, I sure would be!
> You've been commenting on my posts since I first started, when I knew almost absolutely nothing! And have definately helped me learn a ton.
> Shroominnm


Love to have you visit. I'm meeting with another RIU member today, in fact.


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 1, 2016)

Paint the lids with two coats of black to block the light, then a coat of white to reflect the heat/light. Black will transfer more heat to the res. Still block direct light with a sheet of reflective rigid foam, if possible. Keeping the res cool and dark is #1 in this system.


----------



## Criminal_Med_Grower (Dec 1, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> Going into netcups once they've rooted through hasn't been a problem...
> View attachment 3843294
> View attachment 3843295


I won't read the 600 pages of this thread, but I love the ROOT PORN!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2016)

420circuit said:


> Hey Stink, just passing thru and thought that I should stop to say thanks again for the grow tips and excellent details that helped me to build that growing machine a few years back. You may recall that I had a brain tumor resected in 2010 and decided to go for it with cannabis oil, using your 2008 post as a starting point. I got better and the tumor has not grown back, perhaps because of the cannabis oil. So, your post may have helped to save me. Thank you.
> 
> My garden changes every grow, sometimes soil, sometimes organic, depending what I'm growing for. The aromas with organic soil can sure be nice, I save that extra effort for special buds, destined for smoking, mostly sativa dominant strains. The cloner has been great to have around to save the genetics of the best plants, and also as a tool in seed breeding. I gave up on smart pots for soil because of the stuff that grows on the outside of them, hard side 4 gallon works for my small 600W garden. What has worked best for me is having veg plants in netpots to supply the cloner with cuts, then flower with either soil or the rails, depending on strains. The all-CBD plants are good in the rails and use Jack's nutrients, so cost is very low. The GDP and Blue Dream come out best in soil, so get a variety of nutes, mostly organic style. What I've learned is that examining each plant closely, daily, addressing it's support and trimming needs, keeps everything on track and problem free. Keeping the grow super clean, always a fan moving the leaves, good charcoal filters, temp around 80... I have derived more enjoyment from indoor gardening than I can express, it has been therapy, poetry and entertainment, just a great way to spend time. Not to mention the primo buds and cannabis oil.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the thoughtful and inspiring post. People like you are the reason I started this thread to begin with. It's all about helping our fellow man.

I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you. Although I started this thread using some of my first Aeroponic designs I never intended it to be around as long as it has. I figured no one would read the post and it would die quickly. Here we are 8 years later and I'm still talking about growing. I have personally tried most growing techniques available. I've never been a big fan-boy of anything. As soon as something get's popular my rebel side comes out and I have to try something different.

Over the years the growing side of things has become less exciting. I mean there's only so many ways to grow bud and the truth is, organic soil still sets the standard for flavor and smell. For me it's all about genetics. Of course everyone talks a lot of shit but I have to say I'm really excited about some of these new strains I have. The Blackberry Cookies is some kind of freak of nature. The leaves are the biggest I've ever seen. The plant is phat, just like me!

Trainwreck Cookies! Just saying it makes me piss myself! Damn! I don't have my hopes up but it could end up being really special. The Headband Cookies look like a pure Indica. I have 2 phenos going and they both look the same. The leaves are so wide they overlap each other. A few of the strains have super long stems! I'm talking 6-10" long! It's like nothing I've ever seen before.

Orange Cookies, Pineapple Cookies, Grape Cookies, Blackberry Cookies! Holy shit, I'm fruity for fruity fucking cookies! 

And the Holy Grail....Pre 98 Bubba Cookies! That's right, two of my favorite strains together in one Indica dominate bundle of green joy. Yes I have cuttings of everything and yes you can have some... If you are a card holding medical patient in Oregon.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> Hey stinkbuddies I am having some problems with seedlings and aeroponics, I think I posted on here a while ago and didn't get a response so I'll ask again since I am still having the same problem with a new batch of seeds... So I germ the seeds throw them in rapid rooters and they pop up out of the rooter a couple days later and look great, I split the rooter open and remove the seedling and put it in the aeroponic system and the roots take a while to start growing again. Last time I know I waited to long because the roots were coming out of the sides of the rooter, this time I didn't wait as long but a couple seedlings were just starting to have roots come out of the sides of the rooter, should I be pulling these even sooner? Should I just pull them as soon as they sprout out of the rooter? I only waited a day or two after they sprouted until I saw the tap root coming out of the bottom but by them it seems roots were already growing sideways off of the main tap root as well. Of course when you remove the seedlings the tiny sideways roots get broken off so are they taking so long to start developing roots because they are in shock? Kind of like a transplant shock?


You want to take them out of the plug as soon as possible. If you can get it with just the one long tap root that's the best. If you wait until it has side roots then it gets pretty torn up trying to remove the plug material. The tap root only has to be long enough to get through the neoprene collar. As soon as it can pick up water you are safe.

You can check the root progress by cracking open the plug. Be real careful! If the root is not long enough just close it back up and wait another day or two. You may want to run the sprayers 24/7 until you get a nice set of roots.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 2, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> Paint the lids with two coats of black to block the light, then a coat of white to reflect the heat/light. Black will transfer more heat to the res. Still block direct light with a sheet of reflective rigid foam, if possible. Keeping the res cool and dark is #1 in this system.


I have to keep chiming in on this one bro. The best thing for your res is a cooler. It's water tight, light tight, white lid and insulated. It costs a little more but you don't need paint and it never leaks. They work great for cloners too! No more water leaks from the sprayers! Trust me on this bro...

It is hard finding a cooler without cup holders and all sorts of other crap molded into the lid. It's not a big deal for the reservoir but it sucks for the cloners. The cheap ones are usually the best because they have the simple flat lids. 

The bad news... coolers are expensive! I big cooler can set you back a small ransom. You may already have a couple of old stinky ones in your basement right now. If you don't, I know your uncle does. Everyone has an uncle with stinky coolers in their basement...


----------



## westbmorekush (Dec 11, 2016)

StinkBud said:


> I don't do commercial, only medical. I'm not really interested in setting up a large grow at this time. It costs tens of thousands of dollars that I don't have. The licence fees alone cost close to $5K. You have to have cameras, security alarms, safes and many more expenses that no one ever thinks about. Where I live you can only set up a commercial grow on properties zoned commercial, agriculture or industrial. No home addresses allowed. You can't even have property zoned partial agricultural.
> 
> Let me tell you though...if I could find an investor, someone could make a lot of money! All the major growers can't keep up with the demand. Wholesale prices keep going up but they still buy all they can grow. I'm staying medical for now. There are still a few medical dispensaries around that's where I'd rather be anyway.
> 
> On another note... I popped all my seeds and now I have Orange Cookies, Pineapple Cookies, Headband Cookies, Trainwreck Cookies, Grape Cookies, Bubba Cookies, Mystery Cookies and Dreamy Cookies. The plan is to back cross with my Girl Scout Cookies and then take those seed and backcross them one more time. This will give me the stable, F3 back cross squared that I'm looking for. The seeds from that batch should be as stable as an F1 cross


Is there any way I can get some of your strains, tired of the same thing on the east coast.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 11, 2016)

What do you guys think? Can I pull the bottom 2 stems off and start them as clones? 

They are about 4" long at this point.


----------



## Shroominnm (Dec 11, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> What do you guys think? Can I pull the bottom 2 stems off and start them as clones?
> 
> They are about 4" long at this point.


I'd personally wait a week.. but you may have luck!


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 11, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> What do you guys think? Can I pull the bottom 2 stems off and start them as clones?
> 
> They are about 4" long at this point.


Here are some more pictures.


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 11, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Here are some more pictures.


What stems bruh? The leaves? Can't make clones out of those.

The answer is LOL NO, let it grow a couple weeks


----------



## westbmorekush (Dec 12, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> What stems bruh? The leaves? Can't make clones out of those.
> 
> The answer is LOL NO, let it grow a couple weeks


Patients bro,

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Shroominnm (Dec 12, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> Patients bro,
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Patience.. sorry I had to

stay smokin'


----------



## westbmorekush (Dec 13, 2016)

Shroominnm said:


> Patience.. sorry I had to
> 
> stay smokin'


Lol, that's funny. I do the same thing, I'm a spelling nerd that doesn't check spelling.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 18, 2016)

Okay guys, I need some help here. My veg res was about 2 weeks old so I decided to do a change. 

Before I changed it, my plant was in 300ppm nutrient solution, I'm using botanicare pure blend pro line. She was looking really good and healthy. 

She is in week 5 of veg so I thought I'd bump the ppm up to 400-450. After doing that and then adjusting ph down to 5.8 the ppm went up to 550 (does ph down affect ppm that much), but all in all everything was up and running good. 

This morning, the res water is 550 ppm, ph is 5.9 and 60 degrees but she wasn't looking so good, pretty droopy. I have attached pics. 

Is this the effect of too high ppm, or could it just be the res change stressing her out some?


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 18, 2016)

After researching a little more I'm thinking maybe the new res water may have been too cold for her. 

The water before the change had been around 68-71 or so. The new water was probably in the low to mid 50's when I put her back in there and this morning it was 60. 

I wasn't even thinking about the water temperature being a problem. 

What steps can I take to rectify this problem? Will she be able to bounce back if I get the water heated up?


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 18, 2016)

the sudden change might have shocked her.

to avoid this have a spare sanitized res fillled a day or 2 b4 you do the change and the standing temps shouldnt be a problem.

your plant there looks good though.


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 18, 2016)

420Barista said:


> the sudden change might have shocked her.
> 
> to avoid this have a spare sanitized res fillled a day or 2 b4 you do the change and the standing temps shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> your plant there looks good though.


You think that as the res temp naturally heats up that she will recover? Or do I need to take some drastic measures to get things corrected?


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 18, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> You think that as the res temp naturally heats up that she will recover? Or do I need to take some drastic measures to get things corrected?


Nah man, they're fine. They're still healthy looking plants, just let the res temp climb back up on it's own, they'll be fine. Don't go changing more things on them and exacerbating your problem.


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 18, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> Nah man, they're fine. They're still healthy looking plants, just let the res temp climb back up on it's own, they'll be fine. Don't go changing more things on them and exacerbating your problem.


Okay, that sounds good. I'll ride it out and see how she turns out. 

Things have been going so smoothly with her so this problem really had me concerned. 

I'll post back when I have an update.


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 18, 2016)

Okay, so I went in to check her progress. Her leaves are starting to curl inwards now.

I'm really starting to worry she won't be able to recover from this.


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 19, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Okay, so I went in to check her progress. Her leaves are starting to curl inwards now.
> 
> I'm really starting to worry she won't be able to recover from this.


Slow down homie, she's going to be alright. The leaves are dying off from the damage already done, not something new you need to battle. She will recover, and be ok.

Couple quips though... what's up w/ that humidity bruh? def not helping. Your leaves are tacoing up like heat stress from the low humidity. I'm sure it also contributed to those leaves crisping up.

What lights are you running? You'll want to insulate the top of the res to stop light/heat from getting in. Keep an eye on the roots and make sure they stay healthy, and stay on top of your res temps.


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 19, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> Slow down homie, she's going to be alright. The leaves are dying off from the damage already done, not something new you need to battle. She will recover, and be ok.
> 
> Couple quips though... what's up w/ that humidity bruh? def not helping. Your leaves are tacoing up like heat stress from the low humidity. I'm sure it also contributed to those leaves crisping up.
> 
> What lights are you running? You'll want to insulate the top of the res to stop light/heat from getting in. Keep an eye on the roots and make sure they stay healthy, and stay on top of your res temps.


Man, that humidity is something I've been battling from the start. I've got the room sealed up with panda film (although I'm sure air is escaping/entering from all kinds of cracks and crevices, I didn't get the room air tight) except for a bathroom vent fan in the ceiling and I'm running a humidifier in there nonstop. Some days it will get up to 25%-30% and other days it'll be down in the teens. 

It has started to get really cold where I live outside and I think because of that the humidity has significantly dropped. I'm thinking I might need to get a humidifier with higher output, that's something I've been looking into.

I'm running a 4 bulb T5. I had wondered at the start if the light getting into the top of the lid was going to be a problem but one of the guys, superstoner, was a big part of this thread a couple years ago and he insisted the yellow lids weren't a problem. My res temps have never gotten above 70-71 even when the room is 76-79.

Everything is looking better this morning, she's standing up better and looking like she'll recover. But, you're right those other leaves are going to be dying off. I'll keep updates periodically on progress.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## mountain dweller (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey I built one like Stinks OG design and Using Botanicare nutes with the 18 gal. res and when I pull my pots up to check the roots they have a lot of muddy looking build up on the roots. it rinses off.I just wondered if that was normal for those nutes?


----------



## batrgrower (Dec 20, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Hey I built one like Stinks OG design and Using Botanicare nutes with the 18 gal. res and when I pull my pots up to check the roots they have a lot of muddy looking build up on the roots. it rinses off.I just wondered if that was normal for those nutes?


I have not noticed any "muddy" buildup. The liquid karma does start to stain the roots a brownish color though.


----------



## disbeverk (Dec 20, 2016)

More times than not, it's rot.

Is it slimey?

Post a pic.


----------



## mountain dweller (Dec 20, 2016)

No it just like organic solids building up, just on the bundles of roots...... Ill snap a pic later . Its just the solids basically getting trapped in the crevises of the root bundle. You can rinse it and the roots look fine. Just wondered if thats normal for the Botanicare nutrients


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> No it just like organic solids building up, just on the bundles of roots...... Ill snap a pic later . Its just the solids basically getting trapped in the crevises of the root bundle. You can rinse it and the roots look fine. Just wondered if thats normal for the Botanicare nutrients


Yea, Liquid Karma causes the roots to turn brown and it leaves a coffee-stain like residue. If the roots look grey and slimy then you have root rot. Brown is fine...


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

Super Silver Haze


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

Girls Scout Cookies (Forum cut)


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

Obama Kush


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

Peaches N' Cream


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2016)

Violet Delight


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 22, 2016)

I am currently an all soil guy but this looks very cool and simple to make and use... I know you use CO2 and you had stated that it keeps the roots small... I i am not using CO2, and I am wondering if you think the roots would get to large inside the fencing posts? thank you very much this design is great and very much the KISS method!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 22, 2016)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I am currently an all soil guy but this looks very cool and simple to make and use... I know you use CO2 and you had stated that it keeps the roots small... I i am not using CO2, and I am wondering if you think the roots would get to large inside the fencing posts? thank you very much this design is great and very much the KISS method!


If you're currently having success with soil then don't switch yet. I'm seeing guys pull 2lbs per 1K light around here using soil. The larger the pots, the bigger the plants.

Of course I've said this a million times but it all comes down to genetics. If you're growing indoors, under big HPS lights, then your biggest improvement will come through genetics. Right now I have over 30 different strains in front of me. Out of all the strains the Headband (707 cut) is the best. Of course the reason it's the best is because it tastes and smells exactly like the OG Kush (SFV cut)! haha Man I love my Kush!!!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 22, 2016)

I did want to give you guys a quick heads up on the Cookies project. The Cookie tent is fucking crazy! 

Holy shit, Trainwreck Cookies! Rock hard nugs covered in resin.

Even the fucking fan leaves on the Blackberry Cookies are covered in crystals. 

The Orange Cookies are greasier than an old Chinese restaurant! 

The Pineapple Cookies reminds me of strolling down the beach in Hawaii... with a bag of rotting fruit.

Lick your little finger and stick it in a bowl of sugar, now hold it up....that's what the buds on my Mystery Cookies look like. One long, oily calyx! All it needs is a porch and a banjo...

The Blue Dream Cookies are spicy with a sweet pepper smell. 

Grape Cookies smell like a jar of candy soaked in fuel.

Bubba Cookies...there are reasons why it's against the law to marry your cousin.

Headband Cookies might be a hero but it's too early to tell.

Stay tuned for photos soon...


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 22, 2016)

bring on the bud porn!!!!! woohoo


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Blackberry Cookies #1. This is the first pheno of my Blackberry X Thin MInt GSC mix. Super dense with a spicy smell. Even the fan leaves are covered in crystals.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's a shot of Blackberry Cookies #2. This is the second pheno from the same mix.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Closeup of the Blackberry Cookies...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

This is Dreamy Cookies #1. Buds are rock hard and huge! Smells just like Blue Dream. This is one of the big producers of the batch.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Grape Cookies is amazing! This is the Grape Ape X Thin Mint cross. The buds are super dense and smell like candy!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

This is Orange Cookies #1. It's kind of a freak of nature. The calyxes are the size of my little finger but it's not a big producer. Smells like oranges soaked in fuel.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

This is Orange Cookies #2. Same Agent Orange X Thin Mint cross as the last but a completely different pheno. This one is huge! Still smells like orange fuel but all you can see is big white hairs. I've never seen so many hairs on a bud. Hold your arm up in the air and make a fist... that's what the main cola looks like.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Had a buddy from West Virginia come out for a visit. He took home some Tesla seeds but before he left he slipped me a couple. Here is Tesla #1. It's a high CBD strain with only 1% THC. Smells like a pine tree.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 3, 2017)

I think this is going to be the best out of the whole batch. Trainwreck Cookies looks and smells as good as it gets. It smells just like the best OG Kush. I'll find out soon how it tastes but if I'm correct it could be the big winner. Of course I still have a Bubba Cookies and Headband Cookies to go so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## batrgrower (Jan 7, 2017)

This is what I've got so far. 

I was finally able to get my humidity up above 40% most of the time now. 

Only problem I'm still having, that I notice, are some of the leaf tips curling. It's weird that not all leaves on any one plant are curling and not every plant has curling leaves. 

I welcome any opinions on how things are looking.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 8, 2017)

batrgrower said:


> This is what I've got so far.
> 
> I was finally able to get my humidity up above 40% most of the time now.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I was just at one of the top farms in the world a few weeks ago and they were running big vaporizers to keep the humidity up above 60%. Some strains will curl at 40% humidity but a lot depends on strains. Strains from the humid tropics will favor high humidity. Strains from dry mountainous regions like Afghanistan like it dry.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 15, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> Looking great! I was just at one of the top farms in the world a few weeks ago and they were running big vaporizers to keep the humidity up above 60%. Some strains will curl at 40% humidity but a lot depends on strains. Strains from the humid tropics will favor high humidity. Strains from dry mountainous regions like Afghanistan like it dry.


Great point

I also find that vapour pressure (forces exerted upon a leafs surface relative to humidity and temp fluxes) especially at night is crucial in a lot types, especially those that like it hot during the day (seem to be happy as long as they can breathe well at night)

and the most unique thing I'm stumbling upon, is the effect on trich size as well as gland length and anthocyanin concentration (high), and one thing i like to do is build pressure up to certain percentages for certain strains especially during the final 1-3 weeks i push the envelope

This is something @DonPetro may appreciate a lot, as i don't know if I've contributed any other findings, lol, as well as @DonBrennon for sure, as it made all my plants go purple that round, not talking tissue I'm talking tish, ooh wee 

Ive messed around a fair bit in both sealed rooms and rooms with double intakes and this is the main thing thats been different, the vapour pressure and RH's, not so much the temps

other than that i kept the regime almost identical.

i suppose it could be the foliar regime or lights, but shit, a somewhat killer theory anyway


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey stinkbud, i am in the process of building my own aeroponic NFT system. I Have 4 plants on each fence post and decided to use a 5x5 inch instead of the 4x4 inch fencepost. I am also using a Platinum LED P600 light and all your recommended botanicare nutrients. I have attached a link to my new thread and any advice for a beginner is much appreciated. I have been following your post (read up to page 120) and over the last month slowly building up my system. Here is a link that has all my pictures. Thanks for your time!

Ben

https://www.rollitup.org/t/aeroponic-stinkbud-nft-system-set-up.932949/


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 21, 2017)

So i read your first post and it kinda don't make a whole heck of a lot of sense, you say you grow in an aero system but use 100% organic nutrients, I'm pretty sure no bottled nutrient is really organic so what do you mean?


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> So i read your first post and it kinda don't make a whole heck of a lot of sense, you say you grow in an aero system but use 100% organic nutrients, I'm pretty sure no bottled nutrient is really organic so what do you mean?


Im sorry, i dont know where you read 100% organic? i just read my post and didnt use the term anywhere?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Hey stinkbud, i am in the process of building my own aeroponic NFT system. I Have 4 plants on each fence post and decided to use a 5x5 inch instead of the 4x4 inch fencepost. I am also using a Platinum LED P600 light and all your recommended botanicare nutrients. I have attached a link to my new thread and any advice for a beginner is much appreciated. I have been following your post (read up to page 120) and over the last month slowly building up my system. Here is a link that has all my pictures. Thanks for your time!
> 
> Ben
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/aeroponic-stinkbud-nft-system-set-up.932949/


Hey Ben! I'd experiment with your PPM to see what your plants like best. It can vary quite a bit. My last batch was a perfect example. I had some plants completely bird-clawing on me from over-fertilization. Right next to it the Grape Ape was starving! Half the plants were happy so I just picked the average.

Start at 400 PPM and keep it there for awhile. Some woody strains like a little more Cal-Mag. You may have to double your Cal-Mag in some cases, depends on the strain.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> So i read your first post and it kinda don't make a whole heck of a lot of sense, you say you grow in an aero system but use 100% organic nutrients, I'm pretty sure no bottled nutrient is really organic so what do you mean?


Organic based nutrients are what I recommend but I like to try different nutes. I'm always experimenting. I've been breeding lately so I'm back to old-school soil.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Im sorry, i dont know where you read 100% organic? i just read my post and didnt use the term anywhere?


The Botanicare line of nutrients is, "Organic Based". It's not completely 100% organic. When I think of "Organic" I think of soil using natural fertilizers. Botanicare is close and in some ways better than soil. I can say that when you combine the Botanicare nutes with soil you get award winning bud and winning here in Oregon ain't easy!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2017)

http://hightimes.com/grow/take-an-in-depth-tour-behind-the-scenes-at-this-award-winning-pot-farm/


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Im sorry, i dont know where you read 100% organic? i just read my post and didnt use the term anywhere?


Read the first post where this guy explains everything , here it is



StinkBud said:


> *Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


I underlined it so you can't miss it, kinda doesn't make much sense to me. Also from what i am reading this guy is using botanicare hydroponic nutrients, those aren't even remotely organic. Finally i'd like to say real organic growers don't flush that's for salt based inorganic growers (like you are)


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 22, 2017)

Understood, I am still going to go ahead and continue the instructions he put out considering all the positive reviews. From the articles is hightimes, 420mag, and reading through this thread, it seems like he knows what he is talking about. Im not really here to argue over the semantics of organic/inorganic nutrients at the moment considering this is my first grow with more than 2 plants. I enjoy growing hydro so I think I am going to continue for now. As far as i know, I haven't heard of a 100% completely organic way to grow hydroponically (I may be wrong). If you have any suggestions please feel free to share the knowledge!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Understood, I am still going to go ahead and continue the instructions he put out considering all the positive reviews. From the articles is hightimes, 420mag, and reading through this thread, it seems like he knows what he is talking about. Im not really here to argue over the semantics of organic/inorganic nutrients at the moment considering this is my first grow with more than 2 plants. I enjoy growing hydro so I think I am going to continue for now. As far as i know, I haven't heard of a 100% completely organic way to grow hydroponically (I may be wrong). If you have any suggestions please feel free to share the knowledge!


Use a SIP , 100% organic, i'm sure this guy's methods work to grow decent quality but it won't measure up to properly grown organic buds.


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 22, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> Hey Ben! I'd experiment with your PPM to see what your plants like best. It can vary quite a bit. My last batch was a perfect example. I had some plants completely bird-clawing on me from over-fertilization. Right next to it the Grape Ape was starving! Half the plants were happy so I just picked the average.
> 
> Start at 400 PPM and keep it there for awhile. Some woody strains like a little more Cal-Mag. You may have to double your Cal-Mag in some cases, depends on the strain.


Ok sounds like a plan! I have Girl Scout Cookies and Gorilla glue, are you familiar with growing these strains and the PPM?


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Use a SIP , 100% organic, i'm sure this guy's methods work to grow decent quality but it won't measure up to properly grown organic buds.


Sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by SIP?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by SIP?


Sub Irrigated Planter, check the indoor section there's a thread you can read for more info.


----------



## Benblazedell2424 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Sub Irrigated Planter, check the indoor section there's a thread you can read for more info.


Awesome, thank you


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 25, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Ok sounds like a plan! I have Girl Scout Cookies and Gorilla glue, are you familiar with growing these strains and the PPM?


GSC is more of a Kush type strain and like a lot of CalMag. You could up your CalMag 20%. Watch for dead spots on the leaves. If you get them, you need more CalMag.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 25, 2017)

Benblazedell2424 said:


> Understood, I am still going to go ahead and continue the instructions he put out considering all the positive reviews. From the articles is hightimes, 420mag, and reading through this thread, it seems like he knows what he is talking about. Im not really here to argue over the semantics of organic/inorganic nutrients at the moment considering this is my first grow with more than 2 plants. I enjoy growing hydro so I think I am going to continue for now. As far as i know, I haven't heard of a 100% completely organic way to grow hydroponically (I may be wrong). If you have any suggestions please feel free to share the knowledge!


There are hundreds of brands of nutes out there and they all work fine. I wouldn't get hung up on what it's called, just follow the instruction. I used General Hydroponics last time with great results. I know guys that grow 100% organic, they make their own tea from the left over leaves and stems. They win awards every year here in Oregon. I have all 23 of their strains in front of me right now. Out of all the strains the Headband 707 is the best. Not because of how it's grown but because it has the best genetics. I'll say it every time....It's all about the genetics.


----------



## Unscentedcommon (Feb 12, 2017)

Just flipped my veg to flower but not after battle with the tangle roots. Ive done a thread search on the topic of the tangling and transferring and so far it's unclear.

I went ahead and cut the "at the hips" but towards the end of the shift, they didn't look too happy and we're drooped over. 

How do you guys work with the tangled roots from veg to flower?


----------



## Shroominnm (Feb 12, 2017)

Unscentedcommon said:


> Just flipped my veg to flower but not after battle with the tangle roots. Ive done a thread search on the topic of the tangling and transferring and so far it's unclear.
> 
> I went ahead and cut the "at the hips" but towards the end of the shift, they didn't look too happy and we're drooped over.
> 
> How do you guys work with the tangled roots from veg to flower?


I move them all to flower together in my dwc type system.. once those roots grow together I feel like it does more harm than good to seperate them.
Have you already explained your setup? I'll go back and look if so


----------



## Unscentedcommon (Feb 12, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> I move them all to flower together in my dwc type system.. once those roots grow together I feel like it does more harm than good to seperate them.
> Have you already explained your setup? I'll go back and look if so


I'm using the two tier veg system along with the post pole setup for flower.


----------



## batrgrower (Feb 12, 2017)

Unscentedcommon said:


> Just flipped my veg to flower but not after battle with the tangle roots. Ive done a thread search on the topic of the tangling and transferring and so far it's unclear.
> 
> I went ahead and cut the "at the hips" but towards the end of the shift, they didn't look too happy and we're drooped over.
> 
> How do you guys work with the tangled roots from veg to flower?


I have this issue frequently also when I move from veg tub to the flower rails. 

The best way I have found to solve this problem is to lift the net pots up a few inches out of the veg tub every couple days. 

I have torn the roots apart quite a few times when moving them over and have never had any negative affects that I've noticed.


----------



## joespit (Feb 13, 2017)

I veg for longer than I should in the stacked double set up and roots grow together. I just cut the and have never had any issues although I try to stay on top of it so i cut them frequently since I so,etimes veg for two months, but try not to cut roots the week prior to flower transfer


----------



## Silicon Magician (Feb 24, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> GSC is more of a Kush type strain and like a lot of CalMag. You could up your CalMag 20%. Watch for dead spots on the leaves. If you get them, you need more CalMag.


Oh wow! I just started GSC XTRM from Amsterdamn Seebank and got this and was driving myself nuts trying to find what the problem is. Just the tiniest spots on the bottom leaves but otherwise the plants are healthy and thriving. Glad I read this! Thanks!


----------



## Rovin (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello guys! Thanks for the book and sharing all this great info Stinkbud. Also, thanks to all the others who have contributed. I have read this entire thread as well as superstoners and am hoping for some help.

I seem to be having a problem with wilting plants in the aero/nft rails! 

Light - 630 sun systems lec, ph 5.8, ppm around 800 (botanicare), temps 70-76, RH 40-60. Lights at around 16-20" with no signs of damage. Timer ATM is 1min on/ 1min off, res = 63-66f. 

I have tried the timer 1.2/8, 1/4, 1/5 and have even raised the Rez end to try and slow the waterfall down. But, I can't seem to get the plants to stop drooping. I have 2 ezclone sprayers per plant spaced at around 3" from the middle of 3" net pots in a 5x5 rail and the hole spray looks great.

The plants do great in the cloner and pop back up quickly praying to the T5, I just cant get them to thrive in the rails and the roots look great.

This is my first grow and I'm having a ton of fun with this new hobby. I just need some help figuring out what I am doing wrong. I will try to post some picks in a post after this.

Thanks Rovin


----------



## Rovin (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's some pics, thanks for any help!


----------



## Rovin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rovin said:


> Here's some pics, thanks for any help!


Hot root zone! Had'nt read about that in this thread, or I missed it! They look much better after insulation..


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Rovin said:


> Hot root zone! Had'nt read about that in this thread, or I missed it! They look much better after insulation..


winner!


----------



## Pseudogrowx (Mar 12, 2017)

Please check out my thread, https://www.rollitup.org/t/warehouse-supplies.935870/


----------



## J Henry (Mar 16, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> *
> If you follow my instructions you too can harvest a pound every 3 weeks.
> 
> So here we go...*


This is impressive... So how much do you sell 1/2 lb. of your buds for?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 18, 2017)

I just wanted to stop and say thanks to everyone here. Been running 2 modified stinkbuds rail systems for about 1.5 yrs, pulling 1.5-2lbs out of a 4x4 area. Changing my setup due to state legalization and plant limits, so I think the rails will go to growing herbs ands lettuce, I'm thinking of stuffing them with dirt......oh no I didn't!


Again thanks stinkbud, and everyone else who made this thread what it is. Happy growing!


----------



## Pseudogrowx (Mar 19, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just wanted to stop and say thanks to everyone here. Been running 2 modified stinkbuds rail systems for about 1.5 yrs, pulling 1.5-2lbs out of a 4x4 area. Changing my setup due to state legalization and plant limits, so I think the rails will go to growing herbs ands lettuce, I'm thinking of stuffing them with dirt......oh no I didn't!
> 
> 
> Again thanks stinkbud, and everyone else who made this thread what it is. Happy growing!


Damn, thats impressive.


----------



## SwitchHitter (Mar 25, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


Thank you for your abilities and empathy. This profession is more of a public service than a crime. Excellent write up and advice for people considering if their work/time is worth it..IT IS


----------



## Rovin (Mar 30, 2017)

Update!


----------



## thccbdhealth (Apr 12, 2017)

After now running the system for awhile...
would you consider using a pvc post cover that was 6x6 rather then 4x4 if available?


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (May 1, 2017)

So, I didn't read all 590 pages, and this may have been answered already, but I was wondering about running this as a drip instead of a mist, moving the pvc tubing toward the top of the post and dripping/ spraying a stream of nutes across the roots. The reason I'm asking is because my nute line is thicker than most, and the manufacturer recommends not trying to push it through misters.

Currently I am handwatering DTW style in coco, but if I can automate the process of watering and feeding and not worrying about how dry/wet etc my medium is and all that I would like to.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> So, I didn't read all 590 pages, and this may have been answered already, but I was wondering about running this as a drip instead of a mist, moving the pvc tubing toward the top of the post and dripping/ spraying a stream of nutes across the roots. The reason I'm asking is because my nute line is thicker than most, and the manufacturer recommends not trying to push it through misters.
> 
> Currently I am handwatering DTW style in coco, but if I can automate the process of watering and feeding and not worrying about how dry/wet etc my medium is and all that I would like to.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I built my systems with the spray tube at the top. Figured I'd keep it out of the root mass to prevent clogging. It ends up being more of a drip stem towards the end because the rails get so full of roots. I think it would work fine, just drill small holes in the pvc and don't use spray heads or drip emitters. There's some people running these rails like that without sprayers, more of a NFT system than LP aero. 

You could also run external piping with some drip tube and run a line on the top of the rail between each site.


----------



## Shroominnm (May 2, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> So, I didn't read all 590 pages, and this may have been answered already, but I was wondering about running this as a drip instead of a mist, moving the pvc tubing toward the top of the post and dripping/ spraying a stream of nutes across the roots. The reason I'm asking is because my nute line is thicker than most, and the manufacturer recommends not trying to push it through misters.
> 
> Currently I am handwatering DTW style in coco, but if I can automate the process of watering and feeding and not worrying about how dry/wet etc my medium is and all that I would like to.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I used this style with success for a while. the only bad part was while running it with a screen on top it made it hard to change the res


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (May 2, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> I used this style with success for a while. the only bad part was while running it with a screen on top it made it hard to change the res


Awesome, that's basically what I was planning on doing except in the rails so I can detach it from the res.


----------



## |[email protected] (May 2, 2017)

Emmiters/nozzles become blocked usually because of back pressure in the irrigation lines. whenever the pump cycles on and off the nozzles siphon material or air back into opening where nutrient feed is expelled. creating clogs and salt precipitation. Special pressure relief valves are always installed just before distribution manifolds when high pressure feed lines are used. 0


----------



## Shroominnm (May 3, 2017)

|[email protected] said:


> Emmiters/nozzles become blocked usually because of back pressure in the irrigation lines. whenever the pump cycles on and off the nozzles siphon material or air back into opening where nutrient feed is expelled. creating clogs and salt precipitation. Special pressure relief valves are always installed just before distribution manifolds when high pressure feed lines are used. 0


instead of using nozzles or emitters, I just drilled holes in that pvc. I never had clogs or anything, but I also had a lot more room than you do in rails so I never had to worry about anything clogging the holes


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2017)

I love this setup. What I would change, is the height of the new plant rows, so they are closer to the light, but maybe not as close as the older plants. 
Maybe someone could experiment with this.


----------



## KennyOmegaIWGP (May 7, 2017)

Holy crap!! I'm only on page 1!!! Should I read all 591 pages??? I still haven't finished Stephen King's IT yet,hahahah!


----------



## Rocket69 (May 10, 2017)

yes read them all


----------



## jonathan17 (May 29, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


That's amazing bro u have a friend who does the sort of stuff u do it works wonders


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 2, 2017)

*June 2017 Update...*
No I'm not dead, just busy as hell! Most of you think of me as a grower but I actually consider myself more of a breeder. I really wanted to find a strain to help my fellow veterans and reduce the stress and anxiety of PTSD. So I wanted to find something that makes you happy. I've always loved the uplifting effects of OG Kush SFV but it tends to bake me more than the recipe called for. I want something strong but I don't want to be comatose. 

One of my other favorite strains is Durban Poison or what I like to call house cleaner weed. Why house cleaner? Because at some point after smoking too much DP, your spouse is going to walk up to you and say, "Honey, I appreciate you vacuuming the house and all but it's 3 o'fucking clock in the morning and some of us have to work!" It's not full-on speed weed like some of the Haze strains but it definitely gets the blood flowing. The problem with some Sativas is they can sometimes increase anxiety and make one paranoid. I smoked some Super Silver Haze one time that made me so fucking paranoid I thought for sure I'd get home to a flood, but it wouldn't matter because the cops would be there waiting for me! True story!

So, Girl Scout Cookies is a mix of Durban Poison and OG Kush SFV. I guess that's why so many people love it and why I chose GSC to be the pollen donor. I figure it has the best of both worlds so something good must come out. Well... I was right! 

Surprisingly the best out of the bunch is the Trainwreck X GSC cross. How good is it? I'd put it up against any strain in the world right now, it's that good. Imagine a sweet tasting OG Kush. The real catcher is the high. I like to call it "happy weed" because it just makes you happy. It's not like a good joke but more like it get's rid of the stress and anxiety that causes unhappiness. It's has a fairly strong stone but it's not full couch-lock. Take one hit and go mow the lawn, take ten hits and go mow the lawn...in your dreams.

So I named this strain in honor of all the veterans that have served our country. This strain is for you. I'm going to try and spread this cutting to as many people as possible in hope that someday it may help someone battling PTSD.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds Dreamy, sure my Brother-In-Law would love it.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 7, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> My latest article is on the shelves now! It's the November 2016 issue called, "The Brady Bunch". Check out the contents photo, full-page centerfold and a couple of full page photos. I still have a couple of nugs from that Cindy 99 bud in the photo. If anyone wants a rip just let me know and I'll load you one...


I cant believe only a few people liked this. This is awesome!! I know its several months old now, but nice job Stink


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> *June 2017 Update...*
> No I'm not dead, just busy as hell! Most of you think of me as a grower but I actually consider myself more of a breeder. I really wanted to find a strain to help my fellow veterans and reduce the stress and anxiety of PTSD. So I wanted to find something that makes you happy. I've always loved the uplifting effects of OG Kush SFV but it tends to bake me more than the recipe called for. I want something strong but I don't want to be comatose.
> 
> One of my other favorite strains is Durban Poison or what I like to call house cleaner weed. Why house cleaner? Because at some point after smoking too much DP, your spouse is going to walk up to you and say, "Honey, I appreciate you vacuuming the house and all but it's 3 o'fucking clock in the morning and some of us have to work!" It's not full-on speed weed like some of the Haze strains but it definitely gets the blood flowing. The problem with some Sativas is they can sometimes increase anxiety and make one paranoid. I smoked some Super Silver Haze one time that made me so fucking paranoid I thought for sure I'd get home to a flood, but it wouldn't matter because the cops would be there waiting for me! True story!
> ...


Could we got some flower and veg. pictures of her Stinkbud? She sounds great.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 27, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Could we got some flower and veg. pictures of her Stinkbud? She sounds great.


Here's a couple Veteran's Kush and a Bubba Cookies


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)

What you say about Durban Poison is true. It is at its best if you let the calyxes all get red.
All the southern African weed has that effect though. I like a bit of nice hydro occasionally but rather give me field grown Sativa that has never seen pesticide.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 27, 2017)

Smoke for smokers


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 27, 2017)

PPM is strain dependent. Some strains will suck up the nutes like a wino with a bottle of Mad Dog. Some strains will burn if you just show them the bottle of nutes. Woody strains need more Cal/mag. 

Environment also plays a factor as to how much you can feed your plants. If you run an aeroponic system with lots of light and C02, you have to feed your plants more or they won't be happy.

Best way to figure out your nutes is to put away your PPM meter and look at the plants. Are they super dark green with the tips curling under like bird claws? Leaves are crispy and brittle? Then you're too hot and you need to lower your mix. Are the plants light green with thin paper like leaves? Are there dead spots on the leaves? Are the stems purple? If so you may need to up your dose. The truth is you don't even need a meter if you measure your mix and change it often.

Plant food is not all the different than human food. How much you eat depends on a lot of factors. When did you eat last? How much did you eat? What did you eat? How much exercise did you do? How much water did you drink? It's not all that much different for plants than it is for us. So why is everyone obsessed at assigning a number. If you can't figure out a PPM for yourself how can anyone expect to do it for plants.

Don't be a measurebator...


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 27, 2017)

On nutrient solution concentrations, I found this interesting quote in the informative article; Nutrient Management in Recirculating Hydroponic Culture
Bruce Bugbee
Crop Physiology Laboratory
Utah State University



> Many people think that more is better when supplying nutrients and that it is better to have excess nutrients in the solution than levels that are only adequate. This is not true and this thinking leads to dangerous imbalances in nutrient uptake. For example, potassium is absorbed rapidly from nutrient solutions. If potassium is supplied at excess levels its uptake inhibits the uptake of calcium and induces calcium and magnesium deficiencies. Keeping potassium at appropriately low levels in the root zone significantly improves calcium uptake and helps to prevent blossom end rot, a common calcium deficiency disorder in tomato fruits. Because calcium is passively absorbed by plants and is not needed at high levels in fruits, it accumulates over time in nutrient solutions. I have seen it accumulate to 20 mM in some systems, which is 10 times the concentration in Hoagland solution! As shown in Table 3, tomatoes need less calcium and magnesium in the fruits than in the leaves, so these elements should be reduced in the refill solution during fruit growth to reduce their accumulation in the nutrient solution.


 and this part. You know all those "bloom" formulations that have high P levels? Might not be a great idea after all. Advanced Nutes dialed theirs down and nobody seemed to complain. I guess this quote refers to KEEPING high P in the solution all the time though, meaning keeping topping it up too frequently.


> For example, the water removed from solution through transpiration must be
> replaced and it is necessary to have about 0.5 mM phosphorous in the refill solution. If
> the refill solution was added once each day, the phosphorous would be absorbed by the
> plant in a few hours and the solution phosphorous concentration would be close to zero.
> ...


----------



## Coodah (Jun 29, 2017)

Quick question all, mainly the OP but anybody can answer. Would a 11x11 room be enough space for this setup? The very first post mentioned doing this on like a 7x8 closet but I keep seeing the OP refer to different rooms (clone, veg, flower). Is the area just partitioned off?


----------



## 420Barista (Jun 29, 2017)

could be separate tents. but the main thing is the 3 flower units are on a 12/12 light schedule the clone veg mothers are 24 or 18/6 

you will want some good light tight separation so the 3 flower units light and dark cycles dont get screwed up


----------



## Coodah (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Barista! I figured that out after reading the post more. It's SERIOUSLY hard to go from 1 to 590 after just stumbling across this thread. I'm on page 240 something though lol. It's had my total attention the past couple days, even at work. Has anyone done this and tried to double the flower setup? So it would be 6 flower stations. I don't think I've read that yet.




420Barista said:


> could be separate tents. but the main thing is the 3 flower units are on a 12/12 light schedule the clone veg mothers are 24 or 18/6
> 
> you will want some good light tight separation so the 3 flower units light and dark cycles dont get screwed up


----------



## 420Barista (Jun 30, 2017)

i have been on here a few years on and off and havent read through the whole thread completely myself. but what i found funny was the threads creator stinkbud now grows in soil.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

Coodah said:


> Thanks Barista! I figured that out after reading the post more. It's SERIOUSLY hard to go from 1 to 590 after just stumbling across this thread. I'm on page 240 something though lol. It's had my total attention the past couple days, even at work. Has anyone done this and tried to double the flower setup? So it would be 6 flower stations. I don't think I've read that yet.


Lol.. took me over a week to read it all the first time. Want a tip? Save the pages with info you think you might want to go back and reference, there's way too much to search through if you need to find something. 

No reason you couldn't run multiple systems if you have the room, lights and environmental controls.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

@StinkBud. I think the plans for the flowering rails are missing? I just looked on the first few pages and didn't see them. Do you still have them saved? I think I might have it on my other comp.


----------



## Coodah (Jul 2, 2017)

Can someone help me with a lighting fixture issue?

My room is 8.5 feet wide. I am having an issue figuring out how to hang my lighting fixture. I have a ceiling fan smack dab in the center and I wanted to to keep that to help with air and cooling. Does anyone know of a light stand or anything thats 6-7 feet tall? Everything I have found thus far is 4 feet.


----------



## 420Barista (Jul 2, 2017)

coodah 8.5 wide you need more than 1 light so use 2 one on either side of the fan.


----------



## Coodah (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks again Barista. Are you using the type of setup in this thread? I think I'm more interested in the annual yield of a perpetual harvest setup than anything else.

I've read in other threads (and Im almost cetain somewhere in this one) that clone/veg can be done with almost any type of light as long as its close enough and on for 18-24 hours. Is that true?

Sorry for all the questions, I am trying to build my supplies list and like most I want to keep the initial cost as low as possible and invest along the way.

I will be growing from seeds initially, then cloning. I've done a drip system before but this will be my first attempt at aero, I'm sold on the results.


----------



## 420Barista (Jul 2, 2017)

nope not using this type. was considering it got the containers, pvc, pumps etc but went with soil.


----------



## Coodah (Jul 3, 2017)

@Barista- I'm nervous man, I think I'm going to follow my gut and the advice and path of others (you and the OP included ) and go with soil. I can always switch over down the road. I haven't grown anything in almost a decade and soil also seems like the cheapest way to go. I will DEFINELY use the perpetual method though since my biggest concern is matching the yield and harvest rate Stinky is pulling. Thanks for the advice thus far.


----------



## Coodah (Jul 3, 2017)

@Barista is this feasible for soil? 

8 week total flowing time, pulling a harvest every 2 weeks and keeping the cycle going from clones and veg plants like Stinky.

I would also like to keep my veg plants short like Stinky as well, 12" max.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 3, 2017)

Coodah said:


> Can someone help me with a lighting fixture issue?
> 
> My room is 8.5 feet wide. I am having an issue figuring out how to hang my lighting fixture. I have a ceiling fan smack dab in the center and I wanted to to keep that to help with air and cooling. Does anyone know of a light stand or anything thats 6-7 feet tall? Everything I have found thus far is 4 feet.


Build one.


----------



## 420Barista (Jul 3, 2017)

8 weeks is not a guarantee for flowering time varies by strain and could run up to 10 weeks with killer results.
the stink bud system says get a pound every three weeks but thats running 3 flower units and every 3 weeks your harvesting 1 of the 3, cloning, vegging, and starting a new batch to flower.
optimally if you have 3 flower tents its easy but who has room? best if you evaluate your space and find all your outlets. figure out what breaker goes to each. amperage of each breaker. and you can watch your load and avoid popping breakers.

in a perfect world you have 3 flower setups, 1 veg, 1 cloner 1 mother 1 drying .
every 3 weeks your harvesting your oldest plants, moving your vegging plants over to the harvested flower area, take your rooted clones and put them in the veg area, take some clones for the next run to veg. 
to get the best bang for the buck you want to figure how many pots you can fit in 1 of the 3 flower areas say its a 4x4 tent and remember the pots going in the flower tent are the final transplanted size the bigger they are the less you can fit. so once you figure how many you can fit you know at least how many you need to start off with. and say 25-50% more just in case.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 4, 2017)

420Barista said:


> i have been on here a few years on and off and havent read through the whole thread completely myself. but what i found funny was the threads creator stinkbud now grows in soil.


Over all these years you'll notice I've never said a bad word about coco, DWC or other grow methods. All that matters to me is that people get the meds they need. It's all cool with me! Right now I'm more into breeding than growing so I stick with the easiest method. Soil is pretty much brainless (if you know what you're doing).

I really should write an article on coco. Coco is awesome! You don't have the root problems you get with Aero. The coco holds just enough water to keep the plants moist without drowning the roots. As the water evaporates it creates a cooling effect, just like a swamp cooler. The roots run 10-20 degrees cooler than the ambient temps. You can run organic nutes and bennies too. The best coco mixes have a lot of pearlite in them. Make sure you get the stuff that's already PH balanced or you will have to rinse it yourself with PH water until the drain water is 5.8.

What do I use for my coco setup? 5-7 gal pots with a simple drip ring on each plant. Pots set on a 4x4 flood table draining into a 5 gal bucket. Watering time varies depending on size of plants/pots and number of drippers. Even the size of the drippers plays a factor. Basically you want the water/nute mix to run until it starts to come out the bottom. Even though it's technically a "drain-to-waste" system you really don't want any waste. I'd usually end up with 1-2 gal every couple of weeks. I used the left over waste nutes on my house plants, lawn and garden. You typically need the pump to come on 4-6 times a day depending on the growth stage of the plants. The plants will start slow, then use the most water/nutes when they are in the peak of veg, then slow down as they get close to finishing. You don't need to flush much if you run an organic based mix.

Nutes? Any brand name nutrient mix will work. Just read the instructions. I'd typically mix up around 20 gallons at a time and it would last for around a week. I've been trying a bunch of different nutes lately and the truth is they all work really well. So go ahead and give coco a try!


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 28, 2017)

Kludge said:


> It's probably better to read an entire thread before making any comments...




hhhhhhhhhhhhhhuhhhh (huge breath inhaled). hold it, hold it, only 11,713 more to go. ssssspppp.. ssssspppp, hhhhuhh hhuuuhhh, cough cough cough. hang on a minute, I'll catch up in a couple days I would bump it but it hasn't been long enough. got a million questions that have undoubtedly been answered ten million times, give me a second. I'm working on it

even though technically this counts as a comment.........


----------



## batrgrower (Jul 28, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhuhhhh (huge breath inhaled). hold it, hold it, only 11,713 more to go. ssssspppp.. ssssspppp, hhhhuhh hhuuuhhh, cough cough cough. hang on a minute, I'll catch up in a couple days I would bump it but it hasn't been long enough. got a million questions that have undoubtedly been answered ten million times, give me a second. I'm working on it
> 
> even though technically this counts as a comment.........


Do you have a question?


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 28, 2017)

batrgrower said:


> Do you have a question?



they are being answered as I read through for the most part, some probably can't be answered and are most likely tailored to each specific setup. I am sure I will have many questions along this journey and I am sure they will be answered, this is the longest thread I have ever gotten myself into and I can't ask the same questions that have been asked and answered a million times before I make an attempt to find the answers myself and read through entire threads. Even if they are 600 pages and 12,000 messages long. And even though I am going to see it all here, I also plan on buying stinkbud's book just to support him in his efforts, he deserves kudos and a standing ovation for all this. It will be a very long time before I catch up. What kludge said about is true, albeit an insurmountable task currently, but should be the forum mantra posted at the top of each thread and each message.


----------



## batrgrower (Jul 28, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> they are being answered as I read through for the most part, some probably can't be answered and are most likely tailored to each specific setup. I am sure I will have many questions along this journey and I am sure they will be answered, this is the longest thread I have ever gotten myself into and I can't ask the same questions that have been asked and answered a million times before I make an attempt to find the answers myself and read through entire threads. Even if they are 600 pages and 12,000 messages long. And even though I am going to see it all here, I also plan on buying stinkbud's book just to support him in his efforts, he deserves kudos and a standing ovation for all this. It will be a very long time before I catch up. What kludge said about is true, albeit an insurmountable task currently, but should be the forum mantra posted at the top of each thread and each message.


Yeah I know what you mean. This is a VERY long thread. 

I managed to go through and read every post and put the system into action. I made some changes to better fit and optimize my grow space. But, I can tell you it works well and I have good results. 

You should also search for some superstoner1 threads. He also used the rail system like stinkbud. 

He also has a nutrient schedule somewhere in his threads that I've been having a lot of success with. 

If there's anything specific you're not able to find through the threads, let me know and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 28, 2017)

I am already doing aero, have been for a few years now. Wish I had found this thread when I first started. I started making cloners out of 5 gal buckets for tomato plants at first and then started using it for mj clones and just use buckets for the whole life cycle, but I am liking the looks of this better. I started and stayed with buckets because of the problems with leaking and I have a watertight bucket system and I have dozens of these buckets each with it's very own pump.

I can simplify and get a better perpetual cycle than the one I have now and avoid the problems with any leakage.

I won't be changing over real soon, I want to get along in the thread to see how things have progressed and see what changes and adaptions people have made and suggested, etc.

Thanks for the offer, I will try to remember that, I need to start a notepad for questions and mark them off as I come to the answers.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 4, 2017)

Saladsmokin said:


> yup i am.. thanks mayne. Stay up Pimp, it wont effect the way it grow tho?



I am having pure hell making it through this thread. I just keep seeing the same stupid shit over and over, people asking questions that were sometimes answered on the same page and sometimes even multiple times.

My hardest thing is I actually know the answers and virtually every single person I have encountered in this thread so far hasn't even been around in years. I keep screaming at the screen trying to hold back answering knowing that eventually the answers they seek will finally come to light (those that haven't been answered a million times I mean).

well FUCK YES it will affect the way the plant grows, that is the whole damn point of adding it. If it didn't affect the plant then why the hell would you add it? Only two reasons to add anything, to affect the plant, or to affect an undesirable, like root rot or mites.

anything else is wasted time, effort, money, etc etc etc.

I just had to relieve some pressure and frustration. So far I have way more answers than questions. I'll try to keep my mouth shut for the next few hundred pages and 7000 plus messages. Hey, I'm down about 4000 messages so far!!! 230 pages and not even 40 percent yet, jeez I'm spending too much time on this and I'm even skimming the stupid shit and repeatsrepeatsrepeats that keep monotonously reiteratively reappearing time and again.

I do wish this thread was still alive and kicking vigorously, although I would never catch up if it was.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 5, 2017)

DrunkMonkey said:


> *True story...*
> 
> I posted the exact same plans, photos and instructions on a local NW growing site. Everyone immediately started bashing it and saying stuff like "I harvest 2 pounds every 2 weeks so you must suck".
> 
> ...



using five times the resources and one tenth the brains


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

Coodah said:


> Thanks Barista! I figured that out after reading the post more. It's SERIOUSLY hard to go from 1 to 590 after just stumbling across this thread. I'm on page 240 something though lol. It's had my total attention the past couple days, even at work. Has anyone done this and tried to double the flower setup? So it would be 6 flower stations. I don't think I've read that yet.


I've designed and built large setups for more plants. It's better to use the full length of the fence posts to make 10ft sections.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I am having pure hell making it through this thread. I just keep seeing the same stupid shit over and over, people asking questions that were sometimes answered on the same page and sometimes even multiple times.
> 
> My hardest thing is I actually know the answers and virtually every single person I have encountered in this thread so far hasn't even been around in years. I keep screaming at the screen trying to hold back answering knowing that eventually the answers they seek will finally come to light (those that haven't been answered a million times I mean).
> 
> ...


Ask away bro! Don't be shy! When have I ever got pissed for answering the same question a thousand times. I am a busy guy so sometimes I'll disappear for awhile but I always come back. 

I've been moving the last few weeks so it's been crazy but now things are getting back to normal. I'll post some photos of my new office...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

O









Obama Kush, Hazy Star 54, Gelato


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

Dog Walker, Durban Poison, Nuken


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 6, 2017)

you still hooked on blueberry?? I am still way back there. Nice office, wish I was there, and I'm guessing rules changed? That's a BIG office, love it. I need to move. I certainly wish I had your problems.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> you still hooked on blueberry?? I am still way back there. Nice office, wish I was there, and I'm guessing rules changed? That's a BIG office, love it. I need to move. I certainly wish I had your problems.


We're not running Blueberry right now but it will always be in the top 10 for me. My favorite strain right now is my new Veteran's Kush (GSC Thin Mint x Trainwreck). It should be on the shelves (Oregon) this fall. We have the Vet's Kush, Orange Cookies, Pineapple Cookies, Dreamy Cookies, Grape Cookies all in veg, ready for the new greenhouse. All of these strains need to test out over 20% THC before they can hit the market but the genetics are there so I'm not too worried.

We will be releasing a new seed lineup spring 2018 so if you live in Oregon, you're stoked! I'll post all the details as they come out.

If anyone is in the Seattle area be sure to attend Seattle Hempfest Aug 18-19-20! I'll be speaking there all 3 days and in the Hemposium a couple of times too.
https://www.hempfest.org/ People always love my speeches as I tend to hand out a few more "gifts" than the average speaker... lol


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a LOT of work to do on these videos but it will give you a rough idea of how we grow. I'll be updating and improving these videos over time. Right now I'm just trying to get all the strain pages updated on the website.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAP5co1aVji-7HdwKCgOpBQ


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's the current strain list, I still have a few to add.
http://sofresh.farm/strains/


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 6, 2017)

This strain tastes like ice cream!


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 6, 2017)

alsoranmike said:


> Sorry, couldn't find a home depot sku, but this is what you want.
> 
> PVC Hose AdapterPVC swivel hose adapter is designed for use with 1/2 In. schedule 40 PVC Outdoor Mist Systems or wherever a connection is needed between a standard garden hose thread and PVC pipe. The hose adapter has a slip fitting and requires PVC cement for watertight operation, but is easily applied following the directions given on the PVC cement container.



Sorry, got to this post and looked and this is not what is needed to correctly install the correct end of a garden hose to the outlet of the res to drain it. You can hook up the garden hose backwards this way but I'm anal ocd. After 2 hours of searching and arguin with casa de Pot's idiot employees, the correct fitting is found in the irrigation section, not the plumbing with the rest of the pvc. It is called 1/2" slip x 3/4" MHT pvc, the mht is the important part, it means male hose thread. casa de Pot sku 685822.

I don't care how many times this has been answered, here it is again, I just had to get that frustration out after screaming at idiots who dragged me kicking and screamin into an argument I did NOT want to have in the first place. I goggled and searched and finally had to call and get hung up on 15 times before finally asking for a manager and resolving the issue peacefully (or peaceably, whichever is correct). on hold for over 30 mins total and on the phone actually talking to a human for well over an hour for $1.54 worth of plastic. I would have just driven but it's a long drive just to check, next time I need to make a supply run, you can bet Ima overload on these just because. 

Damnit boy


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 6, 2017)

YUP cool thread


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 6, 2017)

laundrybag said:


> hello everyone!
> pass that  over here and welcome me to thread
> damn this is long, i'm only a little over half way through it, but anyway...
> 
> ...



So how in the world do those wooden rods pass through each other where they intersect? You can't overlap or wrap them around each other like string or wire or any other less solid than wood material.
?
What did I miss?


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 12, 2017)

oceangreen said:


> To anyone thinking of running this system. it is not for the noob!
> 
> you really have to know your stuff... and be a good builder as well.. if you want to do it properly. there are many factor to having this operate successfully
> 
> building the system with no leaks, being able to build it well, having a chiller setup with manifold ability, correct nute schedule, having the proper pump timers.


you couldn't possibly be more wrong

this is an absolutely one hundred percent false statement, I wish you were still around to see this statement of your inaccuracy

fearmongering is not conducive to spreading the love

too bad to read all the bullshit that happened to the former participants of this thread, too much bullshit drama, too much hate

Still over a hundred pages to go and it's gonna take me another week to get it done.

I do like marvin the martian's adaptations, would love to see more pics and plans like that and other changes and mods

I use arduino for infinite control of anything like pumps, co2, lights, etc. Too bad that didn't get really explored while this thread was alive and kicking back in the day. It was around though it wasn't as cheap as it is now


----------



## batrgrower (Aug 13, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I do like marvin the martian's adaptations, would love to see more pics and plans like that and other changes and mods


Marvin the Martian is superstoner1 I was telling you about earlier. He made some mods to this system. Some of which I like, others I don't. 

His nutrient schedule is very good and easy to incorporate. I'll snag some pics of my setup also when the lights are on and I remember. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/superstoners-new-3-rail-50gal-system-36-40oz-every-2-weeks.838636/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-3-stages-of-flower.533650/


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 13, 2017)

batrgrower said:


> Marvin the Martian is superstoner1 I was telling you about earlier. He made some mods to this system. Some of which I like, others I don't.
> 
> His nutrient schedule is very good and easy to incorporate. I'll snag some pics of my setup also when the lights are on and I remember.
> 
> ...



I would love pics! There are quite a few but that is one thing I think this thread kinda lacks, the millions of words the pics would provide.

Can you elaborate on the things you dislike?

My ocd won't let me start any other long threads til I get to the end of this one, but I definitely have plans to read at least 2 of his other threads including the one you linked. Oh wait, yeah those 2 you linked. I read the first and last of both just to get a taste but I have to get finished here first. 

I also subd a cob thread to get some ideas


----------



## batrgrower (Aug 13, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Can you elaborate on the things you dislike?


It's been quite a while since I've looked over those threads and looked at his different ideas. 

Actually, it's probably not necessarily that I disliked the way he did certain things but rather that some of his ways just wasn't good for the way my systems are set up. 

For example, he used to use one collective reservoir for 3 or 4 veg tubs. For me, it's just been easier if I build multiple single res veg systems. 

Another thing that I can think of off the top of my head is that his rails didn't use any support systems and he stated that he didn't need any because of his nutrient schedule that they would grow really strong branches and wouldn't need support. While I have found that most branches do get quite strong, frequently I still had to support them so I added pvc framing above my rails to tie them to as they get heavy. 

I'll see if I can snap some pics for you soon.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks, looking forward to it


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 13, 2017)

MJD said:


> having two hours off 1 hour on is going to basically kill your plants, stinkbud uses 1 on/5 off to give the maximum amount of oxigentation to the roots, if they are dry for the timeline you suggest they will wilt and die. The timer is 100$ because of its capabilities, if you cannot afford it run your aeroponics system 24/7 but DO NOT give it an hour on and two hours off.
> 
> It will be highly detrimental to your girls
> 
> ...



Man I really wish people would stop lying or saying things that aren't true because they have an opinion not based on facts. May not be the best way but it certainly absolutely will not kill your plants. Vie run aero pumps 24/7 in the past with zero ill effects


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Following this advice will hurt your yield. The legend on the graph before is in degrees Celsius, and 30C = 86F;
> 
> View attachment 3441328
> 
> ...



mark


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 16, 2017)

batrgrower said:


> It's been quite a while since I've looked over those threads and looked at his different ideas.
> 
> Actually, it's probably not necessarily that I disliked the way he did certain things but rather that some of his ways just wasn't good for the way my systems are set up.
> 
> ...


The Screen of Green (SCROG) is not for plant support, it's there to maximize your plant canopy. We've found one large cola per square is the most efficient layout.

Just about any decent nutrient mix will work. All you need to do is follow the directions on the side/back.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 16, 2017)

KennyOmegaIWGP said:


> Holy crap!! I'm only on page 1!!! Should I read all 591 pages??? I still haven't finished Stephen King's IT yet,hahahah!


kinda. there is a bunch of bullshit drama that is totally irrelevant to growing in any shape, form, fashion, or mode right in the middle of this monster thread and that can be skimmed very lightly. Don't make my mistake and read every post. Drop that SKIT and don't pick it back up until you have finished whatever thread this thread turns you onto. I still have two more long ones at least after this one.

when the bitchin starts, start skimming and just keep skimming until you get back to the meat. I wish there were markers to point out what to skip and what is relevant, however unimportant or trivial.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 16, 2017)

big sigh, 'uge sigh.

I can't believe I finally made it to the end. What a monster.

edit: shit I forgot to include this info.
Getting to the end I finally feel like the old guy in the canoe in the bottom of the oil tanker on waterworld. Have any of you guys even seen that movie???


----------



## 420Barista (Aug 18, 2017)

congrats Waterworld was an epic movie I loved it


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 18, 2017)

all you kats talking about Zeppelin earlier, have y'all heard Greta Van Fleet's "Highway Tune"

It is very Zeppelinesque to me, everything about it, the whole sound, even the voice.


----------



## batrgrower (Aug 18, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> The Screen of Green (SCROG) is not for plant support, it's there to maximize your plant canopy. We've found one large cola per square is the most efficient layout.
> 
> Just about any decent nutrient mix will work. All you need to do is follow the directions on the side/back.


Who was talking about SCROG? 

I didn't mention anything about it. I was talking about a pvc frame similar to your system to use as plant supports.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 19, 2017)

batrgrower said:


> Marvin the Martian is superstoner1 I was telling you about earlier. He made some mods to this system. Some of which I like, others I don't.


well I started the 3 phases thread (after finishing a different thread or two) and got a little over 10 pages in and haven't seen but a pic or two with no description or plans or instructions, only a nute regimen, and then some guy just asking for pics got his ass jumped on and everybody started insulting him. While he was in this thread he kinda started off mad when SB first came back but then they buried the hatchet and he seemed nice and helpful.

Turned me off bigtime, just can't do it. I may check out his other thread for a few pages, but I would rather start from scratch and go through all my own hassles and growing pains (no pun intended) and failures figuring shit out without the help of a dickhead that hurls insults at someone for asking questions. He only talks to his buddies, glad he's not around, RIU is better off without him.


----------



## MikeGanja (Aug 29, 2017)

I finally decided to copy Stinkbud's Aero instead of buying a system like the Aeroflo20 or Aeroflo28. The farmers in my country all use metal, wood or solid plastic for fenceposts so I can't find the right material. Anyway, I did find white PVC pipes for plumbing. The standards are 4" and 5".

I almost sure someone has asked the same question a while ago but I can not find the tread again. Would 4" or 5" pipes cause any problems like clogging etcetera?


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 29, 2017)

I have read the entire thread and there are problems associated with round pvc, however they are not clogging problems. You can probably make due but will have challenges to overcome. The net pots will not sit flush, the larger the pipe the better, even up to 6 or 8 inch. There are problems with the sprayer manifolds not sitting stationary, and the rails themselves are prone to rolling etc.

So far, everybody regrets their choice of using round pipe and has switched to square instead. If I were you, I would search harder if you insist on the rail system. If you just want a cloner, lookup cloner buckets. Same principle but fully contained within a single 5 gal bucket or similar. Or even a tote cloner. 

Fence supply or fence builders? Hardware stores, DIY, etc???


----------



## MikeGanja (Aug 30, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I have read the entire thread and there are problems associated with round pvc, however they are not clogging problems. You can probably make due but will have challenges to overcome. The net pots will not sit flush, the larger the pipe the better, even up to 6 or 8 inch. There are problems with the sprayer manifolds not sitting stationary, and the rails themselves are prone to rolling etc.
> 
> So far, everybody regrets their choice of using round pipe and has switched to square instead. If I were you, I would search harder if you insist on the rail system. If you just want a cloner, lookup cloner buckets. Same principle but fully contained within a single 5 gal bucket or similar. Or even a tote cloner.
> Fence supply or fence builders? Hardware stores, DIY, etc???


Thank you for the advice, much appreciated! I will search again, this time emailing the fence suppliers. The Stinkbud thread and the thread with Alarics adventures (https://www.rollitup.org/t/an-outlaws-journal.879536/page-5) have inspired me so I am highly motivated for the moment.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 30, 2017)

If it is impossible to find square vinyl fencing or extremely costly AND you are deadset on rails, then pipe can be made to work, it just takes more effort to function as desired without leaks. It has been done. There are options however to do chambers like the totes for vegging. Just make one with fewer and larger holes. However, they are not without issues as well. Leaking. That is why superstoner1 adapted his rail version. I haven't read alarics thread, but SS1s thread can give some ideas as well.

I am out of advice on where to find the square rails, although I do know if you can possibly find them at all, they would be worth the effort IF you can get them reasonably priced.

Even the company stinkbud patterned his square rails from has since transitioned from round to square.

Try the terminology vinyl fence post or vinyl fence post cover if you haven't already. When I first started looking I was using the exact words I saw used in this thread and although they may have been technically correct, the term PVC fence post returned exactly ZERO results on any search engine or retailers website. Large chain hardware stores near me do not carry them, even in season, in store. They have to be ordered online and shipped to store (preferably, then shipping is free).

Have you tried that as well? Order from a chain website you have available near you? I am refraining asking what country or what exactly is available, I am just betting that they can be found with a lot of research. Lowe's, Casa de Pot (home depot), Ace hardware etc.

Maybe poly vinyl chloride fencing is different than vinyl fencing. I wouldn't have thought it mattered, but it did.

You can heat form pvc pipe and shape it to square, although I don't know the dangers and you will have to research that yourself if you decide to go that route. I have heard that pvc offgases poisonous fumes if not deadly chlorine gas (and by deadly, I mean instantly deadly one breath dead) but I do not have the resources to confirm that.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 5, 2017)

MikeGanja said:


> I finally decided to copy Stinkbud's Aero instead of buying a system like the Aeroflo20 or Aeroflo28. The farmers in my country all use metal, wood or solid plastic for fenceposts so I can't find the right material. Anyway, I did find white PVC pipes for plumbing. The standards are 4" and 5".
> 
> I almost sure someone has asked the same question a while ago but I can not find the tread again. Would 4" or 5" pipes cause any problems like clogging etcetera?


My very first aero system used round pipes and worked fine. You just need to create some sort of a yoke system to hold the pipes in place.


----------



## MikeGanja (Sep 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Try the terminology vinyl fence post or vinyl fence post cover if you haven't already. When I first started looking I was using the exact words I saw used in this thread and although they may have been technically correct, the term PVC fence post returned exactly ZERO results on any search engine or retailers website. Large chain hardware stores near me do not carry them, even in season, in store. They have to be ordered online and shipped to store (preferably, then shipping is free).
> 
> Have you tried that as well? Order from a chain website you have available near you? I am refraining asking what country or what exactly is available, I am just betting that they can be found with a lot of research. Lowe's, Casa de Pot (home depot), Ace hardware etc.




I searched again, this time more carefully. Unfortunately, I still couldn’t find it. So I have no other option than the pipes. The 4” and 5” pipes are fairly inexpensive. Much cheaper than buying the Aeroflo20 or Aeroflo 28 system.


----------



## MikeGanja (Sep 6, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> My very first aero system used round pipes and worked fine. You just need to create some sort of a yoke system to hold the pipes in place.


If pipes is the only option, would you choose 4" or 5" pipes for your perpetual grow?


----------



## completenoobie (Sep 6, 2017)

me personally, I would go as large a diameter I could find for one reason. To get the net pots to sit as flush as possible. Others may have better reasons for doing the opposite. Plus easier to maneuver the spray bars. I am sure there are plenty of reasons to argue differently


----------



## MikeGanja (Sep 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> me personally, I would go as large a diameter I could find for one reason. To get the net pots to sit as flush as possible. Others may have better reasons for doing the opposite. Plus easier to maneuver the spray bars. I am sure there are plenty of reasons to argue differently


What you say makes sense. I'll get the larger ones.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 17, 2017)

Heads-up from StinkBud. Let's talk about RUSSET MITES. Up here in the NW russets are becoming a serious issue. I keep hearing horror stories about loosing entire crops. Russets are little bitches and when I say little I mean LITTLE. These fuckers can only be seen with a microscope.

One of the first signs that you have russets is the leaves will start to curl and grow funny. A small leaf might make a sudden 90 degree turn like the letter "L". Also, if your plants are looking sick or stunted they might need to be checked.

Get yourself a cheap digital microscope. Zoom into where the stem and leaves meet. Look for little white eggs and worm like mites. Remember, they don't look like normal mites. They look like little larvae with two front legs that they drag themselves around with.

How do you get rid of them? You don't, you're fucked! You'd have to do a massive break-down,bleach and start-over from scratch. You can do it but it is hard.

Treatment is spraying with Neem oil an Dr. Bronner's soap. 1/2tsp of each per quart is good for almost anything and is a good preventative too. You can safely spray up to two weeks into flower and sometimes a little longer depending on the strain. Just avoid spraying any buds.

Make sure you spray the undersides of the leaves to the point of saturation. I actually "pet" the leaves as I spray them to work in the solution. The mites like to hang out on the underside so it's hard to get to them. If you are spraying outdoors or in a greenhouse you can hook up a home paint sprayer to a wand and spray massive amounts of plants in short time.

Good luck!


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 17, 2017)

You guys gotta check this out. This strain is the bomb! The last batch tested out at 32.4% THC! That's fucking crazy! All of these photos are from that same batch. 
http://sofresh.farm/portfolio-items/dog-walker/

You can download the test results here:
http://sofresh.farm/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/PD170809-009-sofresh-farms-Dog-Walker-Flower.pdf

If you're into Instagram be sure to follow us:
https://www.instagram.com/sofresh_farms/

Also, stay tuned for an interesting grow coming up. I'm designing a small 4-plant coco grow just for small spaces like bathrooms and closets. It's perfect for the home stash crowd. I'll be using it to find my new males for breeding so it should be a fun op. It's going to be weird keeping and cloning males. I may have to start a line of pollen!

Love ya all!
SB


----------



## Unagi (Sep 17, 2017)

Hats off to you @StinkBud ! You've kept this thread going for almost 10 years. First time i ever seen anything like it. 

Super impressive


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 19, 2017)

Unagi said:


> Hats off to you @StinkBud ! You've kept this thread going for almost 10 years. First time i ever seen anything like it.
> 
> Super impressive


Thanks bro! I can't take all the credit because it's really the people that have kept this thread going. I've met a lot of cool "buddies" over the years. Gifts from god...

It's been a long, strange trip! When I started this thread, cannabis was only legal to medical patients in a few states. Now anyone in Oregon and Washington can go down to the local pot shop and walk out with fire. The cannabis industry is going-off big time and it's cool to be right in the middle of it. I've combined my two favorite things in the the world (weed & design) and get paid to do it. 

The one thing you will notice through the entire thread is I've never been disrespectful to anyone. Nothing but love here. Sure we've all seen our share of trolls and bitches but that's just life. No need to let them bring you down. Love conquerors all is not just a cliche...actually it is a fucking cliche...never mind.


----------



## kmetavzar (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys...

Getting back into the scene after a while... It's the first time I'm going hydro (been growing in soil before), and I decided to use StinkBud's system.

However, I have a problem you might help me out with. I tried searching both on the forums and google but couldn't find anything, but I'm quite sure it's been both asked and answered before. Unfortunately, I can't go read 600 pages of posts, so please, be kind 

Anyhow - here's the question: looks like Botanicare nutes are almost impossible to buy where I live (Europe) bar ordering them from the US or the UK. Given they're liquids and therefore heavy, shipping is way too expensive, so I'm wondering if a system like this can be run with a proven alternative that might be easier to find. I have access to Advanced Nutrients, Biobizz, Canna, Dutch Formula, GHE, HESI and Plagron nutes. I'm sure there's a valid alternative to Botanicare somewhere in their range of products, but since I'm 100% that someone already figured it out, I don't feel like experimenting, with potentially disastrous consequences.

So, has anyone tried this system with alternative nutes (successfully)?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 25, 2017)

kmetavzar said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Getting back into the scene after a while... It's the first time I'm going hydro (been growing in soil before), and I decided to use StinkBud's system.
> 
> ...


Pretty much any brand of nutrients will work. Just read the instructions on the label. It would be cool if you can find an organic solution that works.

If you run a 2-part then I'd choose to run a sterile res. That means killing off any and all bacteria with H2O2 or bleach. If you run a live res with bennies then make sure you keep the water cold. I've been recommending a water chiller to avoid root rot. Unless you keep your room cool it's pretty much the only way to go.

My next design will be using coco fiber/perlite mix with 100% organic nutes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm sure the setup is more important than the nutrients in this case.
You can always improve the nutrients you use in a next grow. 1 run will eat about $200 worth of Botanicare products if you follow their feeding chart, and not much less if you use Stinky's.


----------



## jblwired (Oct 4, 2017)

Unagi said:


> Hats off to you @StinkBud ! You've kept this thread going for almost 10 years. First time i ever seen anything like it.
> 
> Super impressive


 IMPRESSIVE INDEED! I just had to get on here and throw down a post to point out that TODAY is the 9 year anniversary since Stink got this thread up and rolling, and it's been a great ride. Thank you StinkBud.

This very thread is the one that got me interested and motivated to try out and start using hydro primarily, about 8 and a 1/2 years ago, even though I've designed and used systems that's are nothing like Stinks. It's just too bad that my depression and severe medical problems have had me inconsistently starting from scratch and stopping, again and again, to the point where I have had to pretty much give up completely now.

Anyway, I hope everybody has a happy, stinky 9th anniversary! Lots of love to you all!

P.S. If anyone on here is willing and able to help out a dying, disabled man who's dry and just got ripped off by his own neighbor a couple of weeks ago, then please PM me if you could possibly send me a little care package.


----------



## theinhibitor (Oct 16, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Are you maybe adding a few 0's to these PPM's lol?

Sorry, but I use 180 PPM in veg, there is no way you can use 10x that amount and still have healthy plants...not trying to start anything, just want a clarification if someone was to try to copy your method. 

1500 ppm is like max amount @ peak flowering, and even then I find that to be about 500 ppm too high. Are you starting out with RO or distilled water?


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 16, 2017)

That's weird, I start seedlings at 700 ppm but mostly do clone only. As soon as my clones have roots they get 1500 ppm minimum and usually up around 1800 ppm. I just got my first tip burn a few weeks ago when I hit 2000 ppm

Maybe you aren't underfeeding your strain but at 180 ppm, what I grow would die from lack of nutrition


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 16, 2017)

I will admit one thing that I learned in this thread right here and still constantly forget and forget to take into consideration is that just because a ppm pen says a certain ppm doesn't make it so. I learned here that EC is a true measurement and that all ppm pens use a different conversion factor. I use the same ppm pens all the time and didn't involve myself in the pages long argument and I do NOT use an EC pen even tho I have one, I just don't care at all because it is a moot ass point what the true ppm or EC actually is, it is only a starting reference point, a fake number to use to determine what causes burn then back off a bit. Numbers are a human concept and invention and could just as easily use letters instead and say that my plants burn at M ppms and I need to back off to K or L.

Read the thread and see for yourself just how many people use these numbers and all experience good results. Not sure what you're doing wrong to be screwing it up so bad that you can't use the same numbers that everybody else uses with the same results. and I forgot tho you weren't asking me, I use tap water and IIRC it is around 150-170 ppm I think and I just add to come up to my desired ppm without taking into account the water ppm. I have considered using RO but just don't want to buy the rig and waste all that water. I occasionally add Cal-Mag and use it more often than not currently. 

I do have some rust spots in late flower and haven't done my due diligence to figure out the problem. They look like little round brown spots just like rust, not all plants, just one strain, and the pics of deficiencies I have seen the "spots" are irregular, not perfectly round like mine so i don't even know what's causing my issue, I just pretend to know and treat with cal-mag. It's only been a week or two and not sure if it's helping or not. I need to trim some affected leaves off and see if it gets better or worse

the tip burn is different than the rust spots and I can tell the difference


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2017)

Thought you guys might like these photos from work. New article in High Times coming out soon so keep your eyes peeled. Dope cup this weekend!


----------



## Unagi (Oct 25, 2017)

Very Nice. That just looks beautiful! 

How do those Pink hairs look when the bud dries?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 28, 2017)

Unagi said:


> Very Nice. That just looks beautiful!
> 
> How do those Pink hairs look when the bud dries?


They turn brown


----------



## Unagi (Oct 28, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> They turn brown


There is something cool about that though! You can only experience it as a grower or if you know a grower. It's ur bonus for being a grower


----------



## JAmiE'S (Oct 30, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> I don't think you're a hater at all. Just another concerned person.
> 
> Your are right about the Federal laws. I know I'm taking a chance. But you have to look at it from my point of view...
> 
> ...


That's great man love to hear stuff like that. Amazing.


----------



## Smokey57 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have been following this thread for almost a year. Can't believe how long it took to read the whole thing. I am in the middle of building the Stinkbud system and have a question. How far from the lid of the cloner are the sprayers? I will be using a shorter tub than the 27 gal and don't want the sprayers too close to the lid. What is the optimum distance?

And a great big THANKS to Stinkbud for his expertise and dedication to this thread. love ya man

Smokey


----------



## completenoobie (Nov 7, 2017)

Personally, I put my misters above the water line and anywhere between 1-4 inches below the pots. I make clones though, 5 gal bucket clones. Same principle. My lids are absolutely water tight whereas none of the tote lids can be made water tight, they ALL leak and thousands in this thread have tried and failed so experimenting is the only option you have to find your sweet spot.

OTOH, if you use casa De pot's buckets with the rubber o ring sealed waterproof lids, you can make nine sites per bucket with zero leaks. It is the only leakproof option, if you don't require leakproof, play with it, 2-3" below whatever pots you use will be good

Others may disagree, I won't argue, I have proof


----------



## ExposedInfinity (Nov 11, 2017)

hi. in my area i only purchase 2x4 fence posts. kind of worried putting the roots in as its quite long. any advice would be greatly appreciated.

edit : i figured it out by slowly pushing it with a pipe and lowering it. so far so good.


----------



## Dexxxy (Nov 12, 2017)

@StinkBud Anything seriously change with your pvc systems and what not over the years? Anything up to date for today's use? Your book is from 2013, hence why I'm asking about what is up to date.


----------



## 420Barista (Nov 12, 2017)

no changes to note for stinkbud. except if i recall he now grows in organic soil.


----------



## Dexxxy (Nov 12, 2017)

420Barista said:


> no changes to note for stinkbud. except if i recall he now grows in organic soil.


What was his change of heart? Less upkeep?


----------



## 420Barista (Nov 12, 2017)

probably


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Nov 13, 2017)

Going for 1-2lb/week. All advice will be processed, digested and appreciated. https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/sirtwistsalot.976423/


----------



## blazenHazen13 (Nov 18, 2017)

whulkamania said:


> Oh sorry to hear but even if you do have a Medical Marijuana card that is under state not FEDERAL so the feds can break down the door easy.


think about how many ppl grow it's like that lotery only not fun got that 1 in a billion chance... tho fuck the feds..i know few law frims that do class action on the subject and they can do laps around the feds with the law.. technally weed was never outlawed becuase you can't Ban plants you need a tax stamp that they dont make. the govement hold 3 patents for medical mj so to the DEA how can you consiter something a potentaly adicitve substance and say it has no medical benifits when there is patents for the medical stuff ?? tho where i live we can have 3 inveg and 3 in flower quit hatein and start bakin cuase pretty soon canibus will change the world in the last 10 years soo much happened with weed in a positive direction


----------



## Jamrock508 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thsnks


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> @StinkBud Anything seriously change with your pvc systems and what not over the years? Anything up to date for today's use? Your book is from 2013, hence why I'm asking about what is up to date.


I'd say the big changes would be running lower PPM on your nutes. You can safely run around 800-1000 PPM although you may need to up that with more Cal/mag depending on the strain. I also recommend running a water chiller and inoculating your res with Hydroguard or another brand of beneficial bacteria. I've had good luck running large ice coolers for my res. Keeps the water nice and cool, it's water tight and insulated so your water chiller doesn't have to work as hard.

I've had good luck with coco/perlite grow methods too. Drip rings set to feed 3-4 times a day. 400 PPM with standard Botanicare nutes. 5-7 gallon containers.

The farm I work at grows under light-dep/light-assist greenhouses using 100% organic growing methods. We just won the Dope Cup for highest THC with our Tahoe Cure hitting 34% THC. Our bud is pretty tasty too as Tangieland won best preroll.

Genetics have been my big passion over the last few years. Soil works better for breeding because it's easy to move plants around. I always take my pollen donor out of the tent when I spray her with silver. We'll be building a breeding room the first of the year. It will have 6 separate 6X6 grow spaces. I'll be breeding our top strains with some land race genetics like Durban Poison, Afghan and Thai. It should be a lot of fun! We have an amazing Durban Poison female that should make for some great genetics. We have about 6 strains that have tested out over 30% and a couple of good CBD strains too. If you live or visit Oregon be sure to try out some sofresh farms products and see for yourself how good it is. The Veterans Kush I bred is great for anxiety and depression. It will be on the shelves early this next year. The current batch is looking amazing and the last test batch was the best flower I've ever smoked in my life!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> What was his change of heart? Less upkeep?


I changed my heart from gold to titanium with dual valves.... It's lighter with better performance. The downside is I give even less of a fuck than I used to.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2017)

My latest High Times Magazine article is on the shelves now, Jan 2018. 10 pages including the spread. Check it out.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 25, 2017)

My photo won the featured spread of the December issue of Dope Magazine. Be sure to check it out.


----------



## ViperS1k (Nov 29, 2017)

New guy here. First off I used to grow soil but stopped years ago due to life happening.
My wife was diagnosed with ovarian cancer and started treatment. I could go into more but short story even after doctors said she wouldn’t make it she did. Went into remission and made it again.
2 years ago breast cancer. Fuck. Not again. Started radiation and was so bad. Friends sujested using marijuana and we did, helped immensely. Plus she was able to stop radiation half way through treatments. Not sure if it helped but feeling better was worth it.
I want to help out a friend now. Pay it back. So I have a 4x8 tent and a closet for cloning/veg and would like to try Stinkbuds rail system.
With a limitation of 4x8 tent flower room should I go with 7’ rails? I was thinking 5 rails and 10” spacing for the plants. I know I’d need at least a 1000gph pump. Am I off my rocker? Will this work? 
Any recommendations greatly appreciated for my space limitations. 
I’ve read about 40 pages and am sure this system will work. Just need a little guidance.
I do have room for the resivior outside the tent. Was thinking of plumbing it that way.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 29, 2017)

ViperS1k said:


> New guy here. First off I used to grow soil but stopped years ago due to life happening.
> My wife was diagnosed with ovarian cancer and started treatment. I could go into more but short story even after doctors said she wouldn’t make it she did. Went into remission and made it again.
> 2 years ago breast cancer. Fuck. Not again. Started radiation and was so bad. Friends sujested using marijuana and we did, helped immensely. Plus she was able to stop radiation half way through treatments. Not sure if it helped but feeling better was worth it.
> I want to help out a friend now. Pay it back. So I have a 4x8 tent and a closet for cloning/veg and would like to try Stinkbuds rail system.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife bro. It sounds like you guys have it beat though! My mom lost both her breasts to cancer years ago but things are going great now. They got this shit wired now. Prayers and hugs sent...

I was using a 4X8 tent a couple of years ago. I was able to fit two StinkBud Jr. systems side-by-side. Heat will be your biggest enemy. Tents can get hot in the summer. If you don't have massive A/C you'll end up with root rot. I ran air-cooled lights to help keep the temps down but summer got a little warm. The plants kicked ass during the winter though! They were right by a window and loved it at 72 degrees in the tents.

I recommend a water chiller if you want to run aeroponics. If you can't afford A/C and a water chiller you are better off running soil. If you run Subcool's super soil recipe you don't even have to fertilize. Use 7-10 gal containers. If you want the growth rates of aeroponics without the hassles then go with a coco/perlite mix on two 4x4 drain tables. 440 gal pump through drip rings set to run 3-4x a day. You can use 100% organic nutes and beneficial bacteria too.

If I were you I'd focus on finding good genetics and just run soil. You wouldn't believe how good some of the strains are right now. Bruce Banner, Dog Walker, Tahoe Cure, Nuken all consistently test out over 30% THC. Critical Cure is an amazing 1:1 strain that smells and tastes like sweet mango. We've won a couple of cups with our Durban Poison. I call it speed weed because it makes you want to do something. I'll be mixing all our amazing strains with the land-race strains I bought. You guys will have to make a trip to Oregon!

Good growing bro!


----------



## ViperS1k (Nov 29, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife bro. It sounds like you guys have it beat though! My mom lost both her breasts to cancer years ago but things are going great now. They got this shit wired now. Prayers and hugs sent...
> 
> I was using a 4X8 tent a couple of years ago. I was able to fit two StinkBud Jr. systems side-by-side. Heat will be your biggest enemy. Tents can get hot in the summer. If you don't have massive A/C you'll end up with root rot. I ran air-cooled lights to help keep the temps down but summer got a little warm. The plants kicked ass during the winter though! They were right by a window and loved it at 72 degrees in the tents.
> 
> ...





StinkBud said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife bro. It sounds like you guys have it beat though! My mom lost both her breasts to cancer years ago but things are going great now. They got this shit wired now. Prayers and hugs sent...
> 
> I was using a 4X8 tent a couple of years ago. I was able to fit two StinkBud Jr. systems side-by-side. Heat will be your biggest enemy. Tents can get hot in the summer. If you don't have massive A/C you'll end up with root rot. I ran air-cooled lights to help keep the temps down but summer got a little warm. The plants kicked ass during the winter though! They were right by a window and loved it at 72 degrees in the tents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. Wife is doing great physicaly but still dealing with the emotions that still haunt her.
I have air cooled hoods and a separate fan for the tent itself. I was planning on leaving the resivior(s) outside the tent. I'm lucky that its a very cool area and I can afford a.c. and a chiller if needed.
Going to think on what you've recommended about going back to soil. I just was thinking of not having to deal with soil at crop time. Less waste to deal with your system. Plus I like a bit of a challenge. 
Maybe I could do 1 jr and rest soil to see what I like best.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2017)

ViperS1k said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Wife is doing great physicaly but still dealing with the emotions that still haunt her.
> I have air cooled hoods and a separate fan for the tent itself. I was planning on leaving the resivior(s) outside the tent. I'm lucky that its a very cool area and I can afford a.c. and a chiller if needed.
> Going to think on what you've recommended about going back to soil. I just was thinking of not having to deal with soil at crop time. Less waste to deal with your system. Plus I like a bit of a challenge.
> Maybe I could do 1 jr and rest soil to see what I like best.


The best thing about Aero is you can actually run a pest free grow. With soil it's not uncommon to have gnats, spider mites and even worse, russet mites. If you start with a sterile system and use seeds the only way your plants will get pests is if you bring them into the room. I was able to run a clean pest free grow for years but as soon as I started bringing soil into the room I had to start spraying again. Coco/perlite is the best of both worlds. You can run a completely organic solution with the growth rates of aeroponics.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2017)

I started this thread in 2008. I'm not good at math but I would have to say that's a long fucking time ago! My how times have changed!

Do you guys know why I switched from soil to hydro many years ago? Grab a cup of Joe, a bong-hit and I'll tell you.... Way back in the 80-90's it was illegal to grow cannabis. In fact if they caught you growing, you went to jail. A buddy of mine did 5 years! It was fucking scary back then! Cops would set outside the hydro stores and write down the licence plate numbers of everyone going into the hydro stores. Then they would show up at your front door and do what they called a, "knock & talk". Sometimes they would ring the door bell and when you answered they'd reach out to shake your hand and introduce themselves. When you shook their hand they'd grab on and drag you outside the house. It was a scare tactic that worked well. In your home they need a search warrant, outside it's a different story. 

So I used to do things like drive past the hydro store a dozen times looking for guys setting in unmarked cars. If possible, I'd park at Taco Bell and walk a block to the hydro store. Carrying huge bags of soil was not an option though. That meant I had to get in and out fast. It was like a fucking military operation. I'd plan everything out so it went as fast as possible. I'd park my car at the pizza place next door and run in/out as fast as I could (without looking like an idiot) while the whole time my heart would be racing! It fucking sucked big time! It felt like I was doing some kind of a big drug deal or something! For fucking dirt!!! That's about the same time that hydroponics was coming into fashion. You can imagine how stoked I was to find another option besides soil. With DIY hydro all I needed was a backpack to carry a few nutes. I could park far away and not have to worry about getting busted. I also found out I could actually have a "bug-free" grow for the first time in my life. So I was like, "fuck dirt" and the rest is history.

It's ironic how it's gone full-circle. Now we don't have to worry about buying soil. Just call up the local distributor and they deliver a truck load of what ever recipe you want. I used to fear the police showing up at the door. Now we're filling out a police reports over stolen cannabis plants after after a break-in. The cop's like, "We're going get these mother-fuckers!" lol

It's been so long now and I almost forgot what it was like growing in the 80-90s. It was so scary back then. There are many states out there that people are still living in fear. They may be growing in a small closet or basement just to help someone in need. Every time there is a knock on the door their heart races. This is no way for anyone to live. That's why I've never given up the fight. I really don't care "how" someone grows. All I care is that they are growing. Whether you choose soil, coco, aero, etc... it doesn't matter. Synthetic or organic, I don't give a fuck. Whatever works for you is the right way. Today it might be coco, tomorrow it might be bleached, organic, fuckweed fiber. Who the fuck cares! All that matters is you grow weed... so stop reading this right now and go grow weed...


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm a soil grower interested in learning about hydro growing and just stumbled upon this thread. I'm thinking this will have all I need to know, right on @StinkBud


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm a soil grower interested in learning about hydro growing and just stumbled upon this thread. I'm thinking this will have all I need to know, right on @StinkBud


My first choice for hydro would be coco fiber/perlite mix with a simple drip system. 5-7 gallon pots using the classic Botanicare mix. If you do decide to run aeroponics then you need to buy a water chiller for the res.


----------



## 907guy (Dec 26, 2017)

I run top feed in pure rockwool grow cubes with a small layer off hydroton at the bottom. For my big plants I run a dripper/pump and they will feed 2-3 times a day depending on size and pot size (usually #7 for my monsters). My smaller plants i just hand feed in rockwool. The system works great, no worries about root rot or anything, the only down side is constantly getting more rockwool. Need to find something sustainable with similar properties.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 28, 2017)

StinkBud said:


> I'd say the big changes would be running lower PPM on your nutes. You can safely run around 800-1000 PPM although you may need to up that with more Cal/mag depending on the strain. I also recommend running a water chiller and inoculating your res with Hydroguard or another brand of beneficial bacteria. I've had good luck running large ice coolers for my res. Keeps the water nice and cool, it's water tight and insulated so your water chiller doesn't have to work as hard.
> 
> I've had good luck with coco/perlite grow methods too. Drip rings set to feed 3-4 times a day. 400 PPM with standard Botanicare nutes. 5-7 gallon containers.
> 
> ...


Awesome thread brother @StinkBud , admittedly I need to spend a few hours going back through and you may have answered this:
What ppm scale are you referring to - 500 or 700?
Are you still recommending Pure Blend Pro and do you have any sure fire veg and flower recipes you could share in ml/gal?


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 28, 2017)

Ahoy Stinkbud! I'm glad to find you are still active on the net. I was a member on your own SB Forum page years ago and after one soil grow I switched to your cloner, +modified for veg and bud, with a short rubber maid to hold the roots, as a method. I added a PVC frame to hold up the ~48" Super Lemon Haze. I was using 8X 48"T5's for veg and budding. Worked a charm but I got paranoid about the cops and broke it all down in '09. 

Your method worked well and I had few problems with it, despite being a lazy stoner. I ran 16 SLHz plants in two RM tubs and got ~600 gm's dry after ~15 weeks in veg-bloom. I didn't think that too bad for 500 watts florescent tubes. Results were as good as the normal Nor Cal bag weed, if a bit harsh tasting from a poor cure process. 

With the 2018 changes in the California law I thought I'd retool and start a small grow for personal use in a 8'X3" closet . thought I'd try running three tubs, with two in staggered SOG ( to restrict height) flower, and one for clone/veg of clones. I'll try for a 9-12 week cycle depending on clone type. 

The SLH took a Looooong time to finish, was wondering if AK47, or other, would be shorter and faster, in this method?


----------



## Smokey57 (Jan 3, 2018)

Incredible thread. Believe it or not i have read every post, took a few months but got it done. I have slowly been gathering the gear to put one of these systems together. 

I have a couple of questions. 
I will be using a 10x10 x 8 foot ceiling bedroom. 3-600w HPS hooded lights, 1 each per flowering unit. T5's in closet for cloning and vegging. I was thinking of using 2'x4' foot tents for flowering. Is this to much light (heat) for a 2x4 (ha ha never too much light)? Is there enuf room for 8-10 plants to grow in the 2x4? The reason for tents is to control the environment in each tent. If i have problems in one it wont (hopefully) spread to the other tents. or should i just go for it and use 6x9 in the open room with 3 lights? 

When the time comes to retire the grow (and sell house) will it be necessary to replace all the drywall in the bedroom? I'm thinking about stink and moisture.

by the way do you know how hard it is to find the fence rails in Canada. Best i can find is 4x4x96 for $65. i will cut in half and use 48 inch rails. still $250 just for rails (need a spare for cleaning time etc)

lots more to think about but for now this is my biggest concern.

Smokey


----------



## ViperS1k (Jan 8, 2018)

Smokey57 said:


> Incredible thread. Believe it or not i have read every post, took a few months but got it done. I have slowly been gathering the gear to put one of these systems together.
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> I will be using a 10x10 x 8 foot ceiling bedroom. 3-600w HPS hooded lights, 1 each per flowering unit. T5's in closet for cloning and vegging. I was thinking of using 2'x4' foot tents for flowering. Is this to much light (heat) for a 2x4 (ha ha never too much light)? Is there enuf room for 8-10 plants to grow in the 2x4? The reason for tents is to control the environment in each tent. If i have problems in one it wont (hopefully) spread to the other tents. or should i just go for it and use 6x9 in the open room with 3 lights?
> ...


Pretty impressed you had the patience to read every page Smokey! 
Don’t know if you’ve ordered the rails yet but I was able to find 5x5 by pretty much any length you want for a bit less shipped. Weatherables by USA vinyl was the company. Customer service was very very good too. Shipping to Canada was about ten days.
Also Rona carries vinyl fence posts in the summer.


----------



## Smokey57 (Jan 8, 2018)

ViperS1k said:


> Pretty impressed you had the patience to read every page Smokey!
> Don’t know if you’ve ordered the rails yet but I was able to find 5x5 by pretty much any length you want for a bit less shipped. Weatherables by USA vinyl was the company. Customer service was very very good too. Shipping to Canada was about ten days.
> Also Rona carries vinyl fence posts in the summer.


Viper
it helped that i could read at least half at work. there were a few pages of bickering but other than that it was a fun read
you got me excited about USA vinyl but shipping for 6 post was $170USD. other than that it was great. lol

thanks
Smokey


----------



## ViperS1k (Jan 9, 2018)

Smokey57 said:


> Viper
> it helped that i could read at least half at work. there were a few pages of bickering but other than that it was a fun read
> you got me excited about USA vinyl but shipping for 6 post was $170USD. other than that it was great. lol
> 
> ...


Wow! They charged me $99.09 cad shipping? Bought 28’ plus 8 end caps, total including shipping was $203.00


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2018)

907guy said:


> I run top feed in pure rockwool grow cubes with a small layer off hydroton at the bottom. For my big plants I run a dripper/pump and they will feed 2-3 times a day depending on size and pot size (usually #7 for my monsters). My smaller plants i just hand feed in rockwool. The system works great, no worries about root rot or anything, the only down side is constantly getting more rockwool. Need to find something sustainable with similar properties.


My very first hydro system was a flood/drain table using rockwool. Back in the day flood/drain was king.

If you have something that works, don't switch! Your time is better spent finding some amazing strains. We have a few strains consistently testing out over 30% THC. Our last batch of Black Betty hit 33%.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> Ahoy Stinkbud! I'm glad to find you are still active on the net. I was a member on your own SB Forum page years ago and after one soil grow I switched to your cloner, +modified for veg and bud, with a short rubber maid to hold the roots, as a method. I added a PVC frame to hold up the ~48" Super Lemon Haze. I was using 8X 48"T5's for veg and budding. Worked a charm but I got paranoid about the cops and broke it all down in '09.
> 
> Your method worked well and I had few problems with it, despite being a lazy stoner. I ran 16 SLHz plants in two RM tubs and got ~600 gm's dry after ~15 weeks in veg-bloom. I didn't think that too bad for 500 watts florescent tubes. Results were as good as the normal Nor Cal bag weed, if a bit harsh tasting from a poor cure process.
> 
> ...


Anything with Sativa in it will take awhile to finish but it's worth it bro. Our Durban Poison takes a solid 12 weeks. Some of our Indicas finish in just over 7 weeks! Obama Kush is the fastest finisher and it will knock your socks off!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 10, 2018)

Smokey57 said:


> Incredible thread. Believe it or not i have read every post, took a few months but got it done. I have slowly been gathering the gear to put one of these systems together.
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> I will be using a 10x10 x 8 foot ceiling bedroom. 3-600w HPS hooded lights, 1 each per flowering unit. T5's in closet for cloning and vegging. I was thinking of using 2'x4' foot tents for flowering. Is this to much light (heat) for a 2x4 (ha ha never too much light)? Is there enuf room for 8-10 plants to grow in the 2x4? The reason for tents is to control the environment in each tent. If i have problems in one it wont (hopefully) spread to the other tents. or should i just go for it and use 6x9 in the open room with 3 lights?
> ...


I'd go with one big 4x8 tent bro. That way you'll multiply the light quite a bit. Even though the plants will get most of their light from the closest light they will still benefit from the other two lights. The center plants will grow way faster too. 

Your drywall should be fine if you run a carbon filter. It's a good idea anyway just so you don't stink up the whole house. If you're really concerned about the drywall and flooring just cover everything in Panda Film sealed with tape.

To keep things simple I'd run soil for the first few batches. Then when the timing's right I'd move to Coco. I was in the hydro shop the other day, the entire back room was filled with different types/brands of coco fiber.

I wouldn't even consider aeroponics unless you can afford a water chiller. Better off with coco...


----------



## Smokey57 (Jan 10, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> I'd go with one big 4x8 tent bro. That way you'll multiply the light quite a bit. Even though the plants will get most of their light from the closest light they will still benefit from the other two lights. The center plants will grow way faster too.
> 
> To keep things simple I'd run soil for the first few batches. Then when the timing's right I'd move to Coco. I was in the hydro shop the other day, the entire back room was filled with different types/brands of coco fiber.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider aeroponics unless you can afford a water chiller. Better off with coco...



Stinkbud
Thanks for your response. 

I hadn't thought of a 4x8, great idea. I gather you feel the extra light is worth the risk of contaminating the whole grow, if something goes wrong. It would probably get into the other tents anyways.

soil !?! 507 pages off aeroponics and NOW(!) you change to coco. your killing me man. lol

I just did a 4 seperate bucket DWC side by side with 4 soil airpots 5gal. the hydro was way bigger, taller, bushier, but the buds were way more dense on the soil. 

i could always start with soil and introduce an aeroponics system into the set up, after all the reading i really have my heart set on trying your rail system. I have all the gear except the fence rails. REALLY hard to find here cheap.

never had temperature problems in the DWC. i only plan on growing in the winter. long winters here. It's -37 here now, keeping water cool is not a problem. low humidity at 15% is the hassle. 

spread the love

smokey


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jan 16, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> I started this thread in 2008. I'm not good at math but I would have to say that's a long fucking time ago! My how times have changed!


I cannot believe this thread is still going. It brings a smile to my face. I read through this thing like it was gospel. It was the reason why I had a successful grow; using your timeline and a similar nutrient schedule (same feed). I just chose medium based; and rockwool solved the issue of air space for roots that you spoke of. I'm glad your kicking, and odd that we both ended up soil growers years later. And congrats on the Hightimes feature


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2018)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going. It brings a smile to my face. I read through this thing like it was gospel. It was the reason why I had a successful grow; using your timeline and a similar nutrient schedule (same feed). I just chose medium based; and rockwool solved the issue of air space for roots that you spoke of. I'm glad your kicking, and odd that we both ended up soil growers years later. And congrats on the Hightimes feature


Yea it's hard to believe this thread is still around! I'm glad you're able to find a successful method that works for you. The ONLY thing that matters to me is that people grow their own weed. Soil, hydro, coco, DWC, DTW, aero... it's all good to me!


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 20, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> Anything with Sativa in it will take awhile to finish but it's worth it bro. Our Durban Poison takes a solid 12 weeks. *Some of our Indicas finish in just over 7 weeks! Obama Kush is the fastest finisher and it will knock your socks off!*




Our indicas? You hooked up with a seed bank now?
I almost have my room planned, on a hardware quest today and maybe to rundown a couple of local seed/clone sources. I should get paid on Wed and will have enough money to buy one LED light and Filter/fan set up for the grow. If I can find some Auto's I may be smoking my own dope by April! Hooray!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2018)

Smokey57 said:


> Stinkbud
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I hadn't thought of a 4x8, great idea. I gather you feel the extra light is worth the risk of contaminating the whole grow, if something goes wrong. It would probably get into the other tents anyways.
> ...


In all honesty bro the only thing that really matters is genetics. Anyone can buy a bag of Happy Frog soil, use any off-the-shelf nutes and end up with good weed (if you have the right strains). All the Dope Cup winners were 100% organic soil farmers. Indoor or light-dep is the best quality. Light-dep consistently tests higher than any other type of growing method and it's the most efficient too.

It won't be long until you'll be able to buy some of our strains. We have 3-4 strains that consistently test out over 30% THC. We also have a bunch of award-winning strains including an amazing high-CBD strain. I have a couple of male Durban Poison and I'm hoping on ending up with a few Thai and Afghan males too. I'll be mixing the land-race males with our best genetics. Our Durban Poison female is legendary so I know it's going to make a great cross!


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 20, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> Our indicas? You hooked up with a seed bank now?
> I almost have my room planned, on a hardware quest today and maybe to rundown a couple of local seed/clone sources. I should get paid on Wed and will have enough money to buy one LED light and Filter/fan set up for the grow. If I can find some Auto's I may be smoking my own dope by April! Hooray!


We'll have seeds in Oregon stores this Spring.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 20, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> We'll have seeds in Oregon stores this Spring.


I'm hoping that you'll let us know when and where to get some of the Durban Poison or crosses. I've been wantingto try that and found today a local Dispensery that has Durban Poison ready rolls for $6 each. Thought I'd treat myself on payday!


----------



## ViperS1k (Jan 20, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Awesome thread brother @StinkBud , admittedly I need to spend a few hours going back through and you may have answered this:
> What ppm scale are you referring to - 500 or 700?
> Are you still recommending Pure Blend Pro and do you have any sure fire veg and flower recipes you could share in ml/gal?


Anyone have an answer for what ppm scale to use? 500 or 700. Or even just ec?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 20, 2018)

Don't want to Jack the thread but been playing with PureBlend Pro in hydro for a while now and just can't get away from this tip curl issue. Was hoping @StinkBud may have some input as he clearly is on his game and has worked that nutrient line


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2018)

ViperS1k said:


> Anyone have an answer for what ppm scale to use? 500 or 700. Or even just ec?


700 scale measures KCI or potassium chloride, 500 scale measures NaCl or sodium choloride. USA is usually 500, UK is 700.

I wouldn't worry too much about it though. Just watch your plants and they'll tell you what they like. Start at 500 ppm. Some strains are hungry and will want more right away. Some strains burn just looking at them. I tend to start slow (400) and bring it up over a few weeks. Watch the leaves. If they start looking real dark (almost black) then back off a little. You have to take into account that some strains are naturally darker than others. After a few batches you'll get to know what works best.

Another thing to consider is how much light and CO2 you have available. If you pump up the lights and add CO2 you can double your PPM.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 22, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Don't want to Jack the thread but been playing with PureBlend Pro in hydro for a while now and just can't get away from this tip curl issue. Was hoping @StinkBud may have some input as he clearly is on his game and has worked that nutrient line
> 
> View attachment 4076450


It's not something I'd be too concerned about bro. Overall the plants look pretty healthy. Your nutes might be a little hot for this strain. You might try reducing the PPM a little (but not by much). If your buds are coming out nice then don't change a thing. You're more likely to make it worse than better.

Good luck bro!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 23, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> It's not something I'd be too concerned about bro. Overall the plants look pretty healthy. Your nutes might be a little hot for this strain. You might try reducing the PPM a little (but not by much). If your buds are coming out nice then don't change a thing. You're more likely to make it worse than better.
> 
> Good luck bro!


Thanks for the reply brother, are there any sure fire Pure Blend Pro recipes off the top of your head for water culture hydro?


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Thanks for the reply brother, are there any sure fire Pure Blend Pro recipes off the top of your head for water culture hydro?


The Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Expert Recipe is the best.
https://content.botanicare.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/PBProBloomFeedSheet.pdf

My buddy has had good luck with Botanicare Kind line of nutes.
https://content.botanicare.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/KINDFeedSheet.pdf


----------



## ViperS1k (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone here have any experience with God’s Green Crack?
I was give them 7days after being cut in Rockwool. Removed most of the Rockwool.
I had my clones in the cloner for 10 days and most plants had the roots reaching into the water.
So moved them to the veg unit, gave them their first food and holy crap they grow fast. They are 6” to 8” for the tallest ones. Almost time to cut clones and go into rails. They are at 19 days since they were cut
Going to try 3 7’ rails. My resiviors are outside the tent to help with heat. I can have a chiller hooked up if needed.
Fingers crossed things keep going well. Wife got bad news again, she doesn’t deserve this.


----------



## lonestar11 (Feb 6, 2018)

Fairly new here. Definitely going to look back and read this thread some more. Found you on IG as well, follow back if you can Lonestar_cannabis


----------



## CB7guy (Feb 6, 2018)

@stink, from light dep article,

"" During winter, for example, Gibson takes advantage of the cold air outside by pulling it indoors during the final days of flowering. This causes the flowers to fill up with so much sugar that the rock-hard nugs ooze a clear syrup. “I felt like I’d cracked the code,” Gibson says with a smile"""


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 10, 2018)

It has been a while. Just wanted to give Stink another shout out and heartfelt thank you. Been running the perpetual rails for many years now, I I still have a Lemon OG strain from my very first rail Clone, veg, rail! Can't beat it it I would have never been able to keep a mother around all these years but with this method I am still rocking the same Lemon OG for many years. Don't get me wrong variety is the spice of life but whenever I harvest a Lemon it brings a smile to me face. Been trimming Blueberry, Snow Cap and Morning Glory this week  Life is GOOD with fresh smoke every month!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> View attachment 4087509 It has been a while. Just wanted to give Stink another shout out and heartfelt thank you. Been running the perpetual rails for many years now, I I still have a Lemon OG strain from my very first rail Clone, veg, rail! Can't beat it it I would have never been able to keep a mother around all these years but with this method I am still rocking the same Lemon OG for many years. Don't get me wrong variety is the spice of life but whenever I harvest a Lemon it brings a smile to me face. Been trimming Blueberry, Snow Cap and Morning Glory this week  Life is GOOD with fresh smoke every month!


You're stoked bro! Once you get the system dialed in it's amazing! I've never seen growth rates that can match aeroponics.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 17, 2018)

*Russet Motherfuckers*
Watch out for russet mites! They are too small to see with the naked eye so you have to look for the effects. The first sign is leaves that curl, twist or bend in weird directions. The plant's growth will slow and soon after the plant will die. There are a lot of bad pests out there but russets and broad mites are the worst.

Here's what you do... Buy a cheap digital microscope so you can check to see if you have russets. They look like little maggots with 4 legs that come out the front that they use to pull themselves around with.

If you see the little fuckers buy some Nuke Em and spray twice a day for 3 days. Don't forget to turn your lights off when you spray and if you're growing in soil, make sure you completely saturate the soil with water first!!! Let the plants fill up with water and you'll never see any leaf burn.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 3, 2018)

I have heard of great success fighting russet infestation by raising room temperatures to 120F for 30 minutes and dusting the plants with diatomaceous earth. Have you seen anyone use this method? It works two ways, one the little guys cannot stand the temperature and even 10 minutes is instant death. Diatoms work to shred them to pieces if as try to run and hide in the great dash to find a cooler spot. The caution is those high temperatures should not be combined with high light levels. The plants should respond by closing stomata and essentially put themselves into protection mode further activating SAR. Leave the diatomaceous earth on the plants for three days, then wash it off with water and continue a state-approved IPM method.


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 5, 2018)

Great read stinkbud I'm going to give it a try in My new grow area
Thanks!


----------



## Ednun (Mar 11, 2018)

Amazing really... I come across this thread and started reading from page 1. Before I got to page 50 I learn of a family member coming down with cancer. I start going through the sacred stash and send off what I have, then I learn of 2 more people within the next 2 weeks whom I could help. I'd better get my grow going!!! I would really like to thank the contributors of this thread who have made me (an upstart newb) believe that I can provide some help to these people in desperate need. I still know very little about this but have heard and read over and over that genetics are key. I'll be starting out with seeds I purchased from Nirvana, Greenpoint, Herbies, and some other place I forgot. I hope I've chosen well (I'll be honest, some I bought simply because they were on sale).

Chem 4
Chemdawg
Stardawg
Blueberry
Bubblicious
Northern Lights 
And AK 48

Again, thank you for sharing your hard-earned knowledge, victories, mistakes, and ideas.


----------



## Keesje (Mar 29, 2018)

Although this is one of my favourite topics, it is too loooooooong


----------



## Keesje (Apr 3, 2018)

I was looking for a timer that can do 5 minutes off/1minute on.
Hard to find for a low price, and even harder to find for 220/240.
So I modified one of those timers that you can plug in.
Very cheap at Home Depot, Target, Walmart, etc.

The black pins can be pushed up, and every pin pushed up stands for 15 minutes that an appliance that you plugged in gets no electricity.
In other words, if you would plug in a pump on it, the pump would not work for 15 minutes at the times that you pushed up the black pins.







Not all of them are the same outside and inside, but the principle is the same.
Once you open them up the inside will be visable.







In the lower right corner you see the box with the gears.
That is where you can make an easy modification.
The basis of how such a timer works is that a tiny electromotor spins very fast.
Through a set of gears the speed is reduced, like in a transmission or gear box in a car.
In such a way that the last gear on the end of the line in the system (the blue one that sticks out) turns around in such a slow way that it makes the outside clock (the bigger black/white wheel with the pins on the outside) turns 360 degrees in exactly 24 hours.

By removing one of the wheels in the gearbox, the result will be that blue gear will turn faster.
For example in such a way that the black/white wheel will turn 360 degrees in just 1 hour or half an hour.
Normally your timer has 96 periods of 15 minutes.
But after the modification for example 96 periodes of 30 seconds.

Before I start posting more pics, I would like to know if anyone is interested in how to modify.
I don't want to mess up this thread just for nothing.


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 4, 2018)

I would like to know all though I don't use 220 in Canada.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 4, 2018)

ok...
All the gears are in this transparant box.
The transparent box you can carefully remove from the timer.
Be carefull because it is stuck to the coil and that is attached to some power wires.







Then carefully remove the lid from the transparent box.
On the side there are 2 clips that you gently push and then you can remove the lid / top.
Do it carefully because otherwise the axes and cogs will come loose.
What is going to happen is that the coil stays on the wires, and that the small black disc stays in the box.







When the lid is removed, you see that all cogs are - luckily for this explanation - differently colored.
Handle with careful because everything sits actually loose in the box.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 4, 2018)

As said, the way to adjust is that you remove 1 cog.
Now you can not just remove some wheels. You have to make sure that the upper part keeps running.
In the photo the pink cog with the blue part on it.
To achieve this, you will fix them on the underlying white cog on the same axis.

The yellow cog goes into the trash.

However, you must ensure that the blue part will stick out of the box at the same height.
Because otherwise it will no longer make contact with the black/white clock.

To maintain that height, I'm going to glue a rubber ring / washer between the pink cog and the underlying white cog.

Now I had a cover cap, and by cutting off the 'hat' from it I kept a ring with exactly the right thickness and diameter.
I was happy with that because otherwise I should have searched for something else.
I use rubber because it is not heavy and because if you would drop the timer, hopefully it will not come off immediately.
But I think that just a plastic ring/washer would work too.

It is important that the washer has the right thickness. Too big and the blue part will be stuck in in the box, too thin and the blue part will not stick out of the transparant box far enough.
Also the diameter of the washer can not be too wide or too small.
But there are so many sizes in shops that it must be easy to find one. 







Then you carefully take the cogs off, one by one.

First the upper part, which actually consists of 2 parts.
The blue part is on the pink part. The blue part can turn inside the pink part, but only in one direction ; then you hear the rattling.
If you want to turn it the other way, it blocks.







Then the yellow cog that you do not need anymore







And finally the white cog that becomes the base plate of a new, thicker, cogwheel.








In the box you can see all the axes still standing upright. They are in cut-outs in the bottom part of the box, and you can take them if you want. But don't. It sucks to get them back.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 4, 2018)

As said, the white cog is the basis of a new gear to be made.
Before that, I put a needle (a slightly thicker one would have been even better) in a piece of cork.
I can then slide the cog on it.
Some drops of superglue on the flat part of the cog ....
Then slide the rubber washer on the needle and press the washer firmly on the gear.
Make sure the rubber ring/washer is nicely centered.







If you are sure that it is fixed, put a few drops of glue on the rubber ring.
Spread it out.
Then slide the pink cog on the needle, on top of the rubber ring.
The needle ensures that they are all well centered.
Press firmly.







I do not glue the cogs and the rubber ring together while they are on the axle, because if there is some glue leaking, your whole gear is stuck.
In the way I do it, you can always pull the needle away, if something glue drops in the whole in the middle.
I also keep the blue part away from the glue because it is important that it can still move freely in the pink cog later on.

When the glue is dry, you have 1 big thick gear consisting of 3 layers, with - separately - the blue part.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 4, 2018)

Then you put the thick gear back on the shaft in the box.
Just check whether everything runs smoothly and whether it is in place in connection to the other gears.








Click the lid back onto the box.
This is sometimes a bit of a hassle because the metal part at the coil has to be put in place again.
This part is partially clamped between the two halves of the plastic box.
The axles must also fall into the openings in the lid of the box.
But actually it goes pretty smoothly if you are not too hurried.

Then place the box back in the housing of the timer.







Before you close the timer, you have to pay attention to whether a little handle is also in place. And also make sure that the slide switch which is actually just loosely clamped between the 2 halves of the time switch, is also in place







I have tried to show it as clearly as possible, with hopefully usable photos.
The words will probably not always correct, but I hope it will be clear anyway.

Of course every timer will look a bit different on the inside, but the principle stays the same.
This is a European timer, but US, Canadian or Australian are almost the same.


----------



## CannaSynergy (Apr 4, 2018)

brendon420 said:


> i would work my fucking ass off for a pound a week are you serious?!
> 
> thanks for this stink bud, i have a few questions if thats cool.
> 
> ...


how would a microgrow syystem liek this one be built could it be done with seeds and not clones as well ??


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 4, 2018)

Keesje said:


> Then you put the thick gear back on the shaft in the box.
> Just check whether everything runs smoothly and whether it is in place in connection to the other gears.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 6, 2018)

Question for the people using StinkBud's system...

The cycle for the pump is 1 minute on, and 5 minutes off.
But did any one of you try to have the pump off for longer?

Either by mistake or on purpose.
I am wondering for how long roots - in a mediumless setting - can stay dry.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 6, 2018)

CannaSynergy said:


> how would a microgrow syystem liek this one be built could it be done with seeds and not clones as well ??


yes, you start the seeds inside of a paper towel inside of a netpot covered with a collar and wait until the taproot is long enough to stick out of the bottom of the neoprene collar, then pick it up with tweezers gently where the taproot has begun to change color near the seed husk and gingerly place it into the center of the collar ensuring you do not pinch it. easy mediumless seed starting for small batches. larger batches this requires a lot of labor and you should consider some other way.


----------



## Granthony (Apr 11, 2018)

How do you get the plants out of the veg unit and into the flower unit? I’ve done a version of this before and the roots tangle together insanely fast


----------



## 420Barista (Apr 11, 2018)

roots can be cut, they grow back


----------



## Keesje (Apr 12, 2018)

420Barista said:


> roots can be cut, they grow back


They can, but the chance of infection or disease gets bigger this way.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 12, 2018)

I have never had any issues with root rot or other root problems transferring from Veg to flower rails and I know I have clipped many a root in this process, Hell I have busted roots just changing water in the veg units as the wrap all around the manifold. I do not use whiteshark, hydropguard or any of those either just some pondzeme with barley at every water change keeps the dreaded sludge away for me. Good luck!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> yes, you start the seeds inside of a paper towel inside of a netpot covered with a collar and wait until the taproot is long enough to stick out of the bottom of the neoprene collar, then pick it up with tweezers gently where the taproot has begun to change color near the seed husk and gingerly place it into the center of the collar ensuring you do not pinch it. easy mediumless seed starting for small batches. larger batches this requires a lot of labor and you should consider some other way.


I use rapid rooter cubes for seeds, when I do this and want to put them in these systems after sprouting I cut the top 1/2 " off the cube before I place the seed in so the cube doesn't try to push up on the color once placed into a netpot. Once I see 4 - 8 roots out of the cube into a netpot and vegger they go.


----------



## ViperS1k (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 4/20

Just started cropping, looking good for my first grow. Learned next time to prune more. Center of some plants below the tops is so dense it’s like a mat of buds.
Most of the tops are dark purple and some pink. I would have taken a picture but my fingers were to sticky to use my phone. 

Comes in time for my wife, she puts some bud in a smoothie to help with her stomach. Been through 6 weeks of radiation and 6 chemotheripy. Cancer is still there yet so in 2weeks she starts another 3-6 weeks treatment.

Help on this site is great. I made notes as I read through and made my own modified system for my tent. 3, 7 foot rails. 7 plants each. Res outside the tent, 2 air cooled double ended 1000 hps. Separate clone/veg closet. 
Right from the start I’ve had great success. Only issue is one plant was so dense half way up the plant the mat of buds had the start of rot. 
Plants are Gods green crack. One bushy plant! And the smell is so nice and very strong. Odor control was difficult.

Thanks for everyone who has contributed to this thread. Most of all to the master Stinkbud.


----------



## a2mc2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi StinkBud,

First off, Thanks so much for all the years of sharing. I found your thread today and started reading, 110 pages in, I decided to jump ahead 10 years, now I'm back in 2018.. Amazing....

I have to ask (it would take me a week to real all) Do you grow aeroponics at all any more, Sofresh farm's looks to be soil based?. Could you grow aeroponics in a light dep greenhouse?


I'm up in Canada, and things here are changing quick, Cannabis is going to be legal here sometime this summer and the market is going to open up.

I'm looking to grow on our family farm, in light dep greenhouses organically as well as outside in the summer very similar to what you are doing at Sofresh.

I would love to talk with you about what you are doing done there and the opportunity to bring it up here, if you have any interest in this market.

Thanks again,

Mc2


----------



## Granthony (Apr 24, 2018)

Could one use a series of the 36 site cloners to run a perpetual SOG? Would be cool to slot 36 cuttings into the cloner and flower them asap, leaving them in the same unit through harvest 

Also could multiple mothers be kept in the same aero/dwc reservoir? Or should it be one mother per container?

Would pure dwc be better and lower maintenance for mother plants than the aero/dwc or is it six of one/half a dozen of the other?


----------



## Keesje (Apr 25, 2018)

Granthony said:


> Could one use a series of the 36 site cloners to run a perpetual SOG? Would be cool to slot 36 cuttings into the cloner and flower them asap, leaving them in the same unit through harvest


I don't get your question....
You want to put clones it the cloner, leave them there all the time, untill they are ready to harvest?


----------



## Granthony (Apr 25, 2018)

Keesje said:


> I don't get your question....
> You want to put clones it the cloner, leave them there all the time, untill they are ready to harvest?


Precisely. Do a SOG in thenstinkbud cloner


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 25, 2018)

I think it could be done but you would probably need an airstone and you would really damage the roots trying to open it and change water and nutrients every week. I wouldn't try ti that way maybe int he veger would work better.


----------



## Granthony (Apr 25, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I think it could be done but you would probably need an airstone and you would really damage the roots trying to open it and change water and nutrients every week. I wouldn't try ti that way maybe int he veger would work better.


Well the cloner has a dedicated drain valve so you should never have to open it to change the water

Which veg unit? The double stack?


----------



## Keesje (Apr 25, 2018)

Of course it can't be done. Did you look at the dimensions of the cloner?
The plants would be fighting for space.
And there would be simply not enough space for the roots.
The roots would fill up the whole container in no time.

And even if you could do it, what happened to the idea of 'perpetual'?
It would be a grow like 90 percent of the growers do it anyway.
Cut a clone, put it in a pot and put the lights on 24/7, then 18/6 and after some growing 12/12.
I guess you don't get the concept of 'perpetual'.


----------



## Granthony (Apr 25, 2018)

Keesje said:


> Of course it can't be done. Did you look at the dimensions of the cloner?
> The plants would be fighting for space.
> And there would be simply not enough space for the roots.
> The roots would fill up the whole container in no time.
> ...


By perpetual I meant I would have multiple units at different stages, just like stink does already. Also since posting my question I found a page where stinkbud answers the exact same question and praises it as a great idea so idk man


----------



## Keesje (Apr 26, 2018)

Then it is not perpetual in the sense that StinkBud has it.

You want to start from scratch with Grow 1 in week 1 and harvest in week 16 (Stinkbud's 15 weeks)
Grow 2 you start in week 3 and harvest in week 18
Grow 3 you start in week 5 and harvest in week 20
Etc.

This is the way that a lot of commercial growers of vegetables in Greenhouses work, but then starting every day.
And still they most of the time use a smaller unit for the clones or the seedlings.

Still, what you want couldn't be finished in a cloner, because the plants would kill each other for lack of space for plants and roots.
You could of course use the container - which Stinkbud uses for flowering - as a cloner as well.
It will look silly in the beginning with the tiny plants, but it works.

But then you should have different, separate rooms, which would make it more expensive.
And if you want to harvest every 2 weeks you need a lot of rooms, I guess at least 8 or 9 rooms, because the plant from clone to harvest will occupie the room for about 15 weeks or more, depending on the strain. 
Because at the start the clones need 24/7 light, after the roots develop good (the veg period) you switch to 18/6 and for blooming to 12/12.
So a lot of hassle.
Stinkbud needs just a small room for cloning and also for the veg period, because his cloner is small, and his veg unit is a bit wider.

Your system would work if you have 8 or 9 rooms and you want to waste a lot of space.
The plus side would be that you wouldn't have to transplant the clones to the veg unit and later to the blooming unit.
Which also has a downside, because if a few of your clones will die (which allways happens to a few) you end up with empty spots in the unit. Waste of light and space. 

So I would say, you can do it, but as long as you are not doing this on a really large scale, it would be a stupid idea.


----------



## StinkBud (May 25, 2018)

a2mc2 said:


> Hi StinkBud,
> 
> First off, Thanks so much for all the years of sharing. I found your thread today and started reading, 110 pages in, I decided to jump ahead 10 years, now I'm back in 2018.. Amazing....
> 
> ...


I'd stick with organic live soil if you plan on using a light-dep greenhouse. It's hard but the quality is the best by far. I'm currently writing a new book on growing using 100% organic growing methods. Basically I'll take you through the entire process from seed to store.


----------



## StinkBud (May 25, 2018)

Granthony said:


> Could one use a series of the 36 site cloners to run a perpetual SOG? Would be cool to slot 36 cuttings into the cloner and flower them asap, leaving them in the same unit through harvest
> 
> Also could multiple mothers be kept in the same aero/dwc reservoir? Or should it be one mother per container?
> 
> Would pure dwc be better and lower maintenance for mother plants than the aero/dwc or is it six of one/half a dozen of the other?


36 would be too much, all you need is 1 or 2 plants to fill the entire space.


----------



## kiwi_guy (Jun 4, 2018)

jeez only upto page 70 long way to go... hope this has not been covered yet but any recommendations for a suitable tent(s) size and light set up suitable to run this?


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 4, 2018)

Love this thread. I've just today modified my Stink Bud 4.0 double tubs and separated my photo from my auto because one plant is enough for one tub. Another four Weeks and I'll have some fresh weed!
I'm using GH Flora nutes this time and it's great. I'll be flipping as soon as I can figure out the programming for 11/13 on my timer. I think I'm liking the mechanical timers more and more as the programmable is too flexible.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 2, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> Love this thread. I've just today modified my Stink Bud 4.0 double tubs and separated my photo from my auto because one plant is enough for one tub. Another four Weeks and I'll have some fresh weed!
> I'm using GH Flora nutes this time and it's great. I'll be flipping as soon as I can figure out the programming for 11/13 on my timer. I think I'm liking the mechanical timers more and more as the programmable is too flexible.


Too flexible? you mean not rigid?? jk, you must mean too hard to program.
Excellent thread OP, Happy growing!


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 2, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Too flexible? you mean not rigid?? jk, you must mean too hard to program.
> Excellent thread OP, Happy growing!


Yeah, too complicated for and old man. 
My Stinkbud V4.1 is running fine now! I had to move a Tangerine Dream Auto to it's own tub and it has now filled it's 2'X2' scrog net at just 8 weeks from seed!


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 21, 2018)

Thought I'd show my "Stink Bud 4.0 system I 'designed' ( read Kludged together) for a 2 x 2 single dual plant grow. 
Way back in '08 I got a hair up my... and built a stink bud using a 12 gal tub inside a 27 (?) gal tub and grew eight plants in it under 8x To5Ho's . Actully I used two to cover the whole 4' of the lamp. 
This time I had to reduce the number of plants and tried scrogging. Heat and stink shut that down, though I did get some bud for a while.

   

SB 4.0 uses that pump in the rez and comes upon the end of the tub instead of the center. This reduces the roots flowing down in to the pump rez chamber. I recommend using some sort of filter at eh pump either a panty hose wrap of the pump of...? 
You can see the scrog net is fixed to the top of the tub with tie wraps, the scrog net assy is not glued together so it can be taken apart and stored in the tubs for ... what ever. My daughter & Grandkids are coming soon and I need to shut down for a couple of months while the weather is so hot. My pump assy and sprayer assy's are not glued except for a few key joints. You have to watch it as the pumps will work the joints loose if the sprayers get clogged. Have extra sprayers on hand! A tap for the sprayer install is a good idea too.

I'm ~10 weeks along with my Tangerine Dream Auto in the scrog net. I made the mistake of mixing a photo with an auto and the ensuing light conflicts. I decided to stick to autos in this space in the future. .
The plant on the right of the first photo, is a Lemon Tree Photo self scrogged using simple topping and LST. very Kush like I'm told. 

The 12 gal tubs only adds about 4" to the heights of the tubs but it does limit the rez to about 12-15 gals. Temp of the rez is problematic with so little thermal mass. I'm only running ~250 and 140 Watt lights so radiant heat is not much of a problem. A couple of QB 's would be better but $$$/


----------



## GrowBeyond (Sep 18, 2018)

Amazing post! Stinkbud, I noticed you mentioning the top notch genetics of the day, and I was wondering what you'd recommend.


----------



## Big Perm (Sep 18, 2018)

I bet he says Blue Cheese....


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowBeyond said:


> Amazing post! Stinkbud, I noticed you mentioning the top notch genetics of the day, and I was wondering what you'd recommend.


In my own personal room I have Dog Walker, Kosher Kush, Mendo Breath, Afgoo, Veterans Kush and Durban Poison. Veterans Kush is the best strain on earth. I prefer Myrcene dominant strains lately.


----------



## GrowBeyond (Oct 2, 2018)

Awesome! Where the heck can I find seeds for these beauties? I can't find anything on veteran's kush


----------



## GrowBeyond (Oct 22, 2018)

Okay, this is probably a stupid question but I've been searching and searching and I'm still stumped. How the heck do you transplant from veg to flower? If the roots are about as long as 1 bin is tall, how do they fit in a 4 inch fence post?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 22, 2018)

They fit, they slide right in and will spread out on their own. No worries just feed the roots through the hole and plop the net pot in.


----------



## kiwi_guy (Oct 22, 2018)

any updated build/pans for this system... cant decide betwen this or a ppk system


----------



## Greenhorngrower (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey stink, I love the system. I've built the cloner and the veg systems Because i could not wait for the results to start.

However...

I have taken clones from plants that were in flower. I have done some research and found that it does take some extra time for the clippings to reveg but imI'on day 181in the cloner and still no roots. My timer is set to 1 on and 5 off, I'm using a 125w cfl for the clippings my water temp is stable in the low 70's, and my ph is at 6.0. Is there anything I can add to the loan them starts rooting faster??


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 31, 2018)

181 days Wow, I am guessing it is really 18 days and if they were in flower sate not veg, then this isn't that long IMO but you can add clonex liquid per the bottle if you just want to get some roots. If they look OK I would just wait it out. Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 1, 2018)

Greenhorngrower said:


> Hey stink, I love the system. I've built the cloner and the veg systems Because i could not wait for the results to start.
> 
> However...
> 
> I have taken clones from plants that were in flower. I have done some research and found that it does take some extra time for the clippings to reveg but imI'on day 181in the cloner and still no roots. My timer is set to 1 on and 5 off, I'm using a 125w cfl for the clippings my water temp is stable in the low 70's, and my ph is at 6.0. Is there anything I can add to the loan them starts rooting faster??


some strains take longer.
my ak47 takes 7 days to show roots while my sweet skunk takes 21-28 days to root.
i use tap no ph. my water temps swing between 75-80 degrees. I change the water every 3-4 days.

i hope it helps


----------



## budman880 (Nov 13, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> My first choice for hydro would be coco fiber/perlite mix with a simple drip system. 5-7 gallon pots using the classic Botanicare mix. If you do decide to run aeroponics then you need to buy a water chiller for the res.


Nothing like reading 600 pages of aeroponics set up info, getting excited then realizing the OP wouldn't even recommend this set up anymore lol


----------



## Keesje (Nov 13, 2018)

He changed a lot of things during the many years this topic in on this site.
It would be good if he would close it down and start a new one.
Because not everybody will read all 600 pages and finding out that he changed things on the way .


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 13, 2018)

I have used a variation of this system for over 5 years without any issues, the system is designed to be flexible to meet the builders needs. Not many changes anyway really just small tweaks.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 22, 2018)

budman880 said:


> Nothing like reading 600 pages of aeroponics set up info, getting excited then realizing the OP wouldn't even recommend this set up anymore lol


Actually this is a great system if you follow the directions. It's so much easier to grow in aero than soil! You know exactly what PPM and ratio your nutes are at. If something goes out of balance you can drain the res and start clean. If you add lots of light and CO2 nothing can touch the growth rates. If you keep your room clean and don't bring in any pests you can run years with never spraying.

The only real disadvantage of running aero is keeping the water temps down. As soon as the water gets warm you get root rot. If you run a chiller or a cool room you'll never have problems.

I love soil but it is a royal pain in the ass. It gives pests a place lay eggs and the larvae to survive. Even if you spray it's still a problem. Russet mites are the new killer! Once they infest a soil grow it's hard/impossible to get rid of them. Russets are microscopic and can be blown in the wind along with riding on your clothes, shoes, etc... Spray with sulphur during veg, use Nukem during flower. or... grow aeroponically, start from seed and never deal with pests again.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> Actually this is a great system if you follow the directions. It's so much easier to grow in aero than soil! You know exactly what PPM and ratio your nutes are at. If something goes out of balance you can drain the res and start clean. If you add lots of light and CO2 nothing can touch the growth rates. If you keep your room clean and don't bring in any pests you can run years with never spraying.
> 
> The only real disadvantage of running aero is keeping the water temps down. As soon as the water gets warm you get root rot. If you run a chiller or a cool room you'll never have problems.
> 
> I love soil but it is a royal pain in the ass. It gives pests a place lay eggs and the larvae to survive. Even if you spray it's still a problem. Russet mites are the new killer! Once they infest a soil grow it's hard/impossible to get rid of them. Russets are microscopic and can be blown in the wind along with riding on your clothes, shoes, etc... Spray with sulphur during veg, use Nukem during flower. or... grow aeroponically, start from seed and never deal with pests again.


Aero systems biggest disadvantage is how many plants need to be run to get the same yield a few plants would get in a proper DWC system. Who wants to take the risk running 30-50 plants that yield the same as 5.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 22, 2018)

Keesje said:


> He changed a lot of things during the many years this topic in on this site.
> It would be good if he would close it down and start a new one.
> Because not everybody will read all 600 pages and finding out that he changed things on the way .


If you read my posts you'll find I've always been a big promoter of different growing methods. I tried most methods and there's always good and bad points to each. I used to think that organically grown soil produced the best tasting flower. 

I've been growing 100% organic for the last few years but I'm getting lazy and just wanted something simple. I decided to go back to my old Botanicare recipe just for shits and grins. I can't believe how great this last harvest tastes.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 22, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Aero systems biggest disadvantage is how many plants need to be run to get the same yield a few plants would get in a proper DWC system. Who wants to take the risk running 30-50 plants that yield the same as 5.


True, to properly run a perpetual aero system you need a lot of plants. In Oregon, medical patients can have 6 mature plants and 18 immature. We can only have a maximum of 4 patients per grow so the most mature plants I can have in one place is 24. That's why my last system held 8 plants. 8x3=24. I had to keep all my clones under 12" high. I would just crop them and if they got too big, give them away.

On the farm we are licenced by square footage, not plant numbers. We typically run around 1000 plants per greenhouse. We've found we can get an extra turn in by flowering smaller plants. We can cut the veg time a couple of weeks and still end up with the same canopy thickness. We keep our canopy about 2 feet thick and it really doesn't matter whether it's 2ft. high or 5 ft. high. Smaller plants need less thinning, lollipopping, spraying and maintenance while producing the same amount of product.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 22, 2018)

Keesje said:


> He changed a lot of things during the many years this topic in on this site.
> It would be good if he would close it down and start a new one.
> Because not everybody will read all 600 pages and finding out that he changed things on the way .


Funny you should say that. I was thinking about designing a hydro/coco, drain-to-waste grow and writing an article on it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> True, to properly run a perpetual aero system you need a lot of plants. In Oregon, medical patients can have 6 mature plants and 18 immature. We can only have a maximum of 4 patients per grow so the most mature plants I can have in one place is 24. That's why my last system held 8 plants. 8x3=24. I had to keep all my clones under 12" high. I would just crop them and if they got too big, give them away.
> 
> On the farm we are licenced by square footage, not plant numbers. We typically run around 1000 plants per greenhouse. We've found we can get an extra turn in by flowering smaller plants. We can cut the veg time a couple of weeks and still end up with the same canopy thickness. We keep our canopy about 2 feet thick and it really doesn't matter whether it's 2ft. high or 5 ft. high. Smaller plants need less thinning, lollipopping, spraying and maintenance while producing the same amount of product.


In colorado we can grow 6 plants , so 6 small plants wouldnt get me through harvests thats why if i do hydro i do RDWC, i can get at least 8 oz per plant, so 3 pounds per harvest.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 22, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> Funny you should say that. I was thinking about designing a hydro/coco, drain-to-waste grow and writing an article on it.


Please do!
I will read it and at least I then can keep up with your writing.


----------



## Smokey57 (Nov 22, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> Funny you should say that. I was thinking about designing a hydro/coco, drain-to-waste grow and writing an article on it.


i would pull up a chair for that article


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 23, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> In colorado we can grow 6 plants , so 6 small plants wouldnt get me through harvests thats why if i do hydro i do RDWC, i can get at least 8 oz per plant, so 3 pounds per harvest.


So true! 6 little plants would only only last me a month or so. Even my last 6 medium sized plants aren't going to cut it. I smoke alot!! lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2018)

kiwi_guy said:


> any updated build/pans for this system... cant decide betwen this or a ppk system


Ppk's have built in redundancy. Less failure points. Really easy to run with comparable growth rates. They get my vote.
Been running them for a while now.


----------



## 420Barista (Nov 23, 2018)

StinkBud said:


> So true! 6 little plants would only only last me a month or so. Even my last 6 medium sized plants aren't going to cut it. I smoke alot!! lol


 Wow 6 plants would last you only one month? you do smoke alot
I am a daily user but I dont smoke it I VAPE it.
I found that vaping alone uses 1/3 less bud compared to when I smoked it.
when i smoked i would go thru an ounce in a month, Vaping now as I do an ounce lasts 3 months


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 29, 2018)

Well the Stinkbud system (Aero) works for me. No Dirt, no bugs and in a cool room no problems that are not self induced. I just use the tubs and they work well. I'm running autos now and I hope to get them down to the 70-80 days advertised. 
I rigged up a scrog screen so I just run two plants per ~24"x24" screen/tub. I need to scrog for my LEDs to penetrate well.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Dec 28, 2018)

GrowBeyond said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question but I've been searching and searching and I'm still stumped. How the heck do you transplant from veg to flower? If the roots are about as long as 1 bin is tall, how do they fit in a 4 inch fence post?


Ya, I think I'm missing something here too...



Keesje said:


> The plants would be fighting for space.
> And there would be simply not enough space for the roots.
> The roots would fill up the whole container in no time.





Keesje said:


> Still, what you want couldn't be finished in a cloner, because the plants would kill each other for lack of space for plants and roots.


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 29, 2018)

Roots arent rigid. When you move them to the tubes just feed the roots in first they will lay along the tube under the net pot.


----------



## myke (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for this. 
The veg system,2 totes stacked. Is there any worries of leaking between the two totes?


----------



## GoatSoup (Mar 14, 2019)

TIp:
Use a smaller tub ("18 gal) on top, it fills with roots and it's a lot shorter.


----------



## GroDank101 (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m confused. Do the roots go in the rectangular tubes... the sprayers are in there and then the water falls down and is recirculated in the container?


----------



## Keesje (Mar 15, 2019)

I think that is how it works, yes.
There are several journals of people who use it.


----------



## 420Barista (Mar 15, 2019)

yes the roots Grow and extend out all openings its not surprising to find roots so long they make it to the res where the nurients are intermittently spraying
in a on/off cycle. 

aeroponics is the type of hydro to lookup if you want to learn more


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 27, 2019)

It´s a recirculation system mate, very similiar to the org. AeroFlo from GHE


----------



## Veek da Freak (May 22, 2019)

Phlegmbae/alabaster here. Man! I love the versatility of these systems! I've been using them continuously since 2008/2009. I've shown them to folks who're totally new to growing. I've seen them build them, and seen them grow with these systems. As if they were well established professional horticulturalists. Right from the get go! That is an incredible feat for a newb. Just listen to SB, and KISS! The only thing I've ever done to my fence post set ups Is a very minor system alteration. Where the manifold comes off the T, I put a ballcock valve on each side of that T. So I've added 2 more ballcock valves. This facilitates much quicker rez changes. Without cycling your nutrients through all your roots, it cuts the rez draining time to nothing. It also makes the fence post system able to operate on only one side if you so desire. That is the only alteration that I've ever done to this marvelous system in the 10 years or so of using it. I'd like to nominate Stinkbud for the next POTUS!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

myke said:


> Thanks for this.
> The veg system,2 totes stacked. Is there any worries of leaking between the two totes?


The bottom tote is the reservoir. The top tote drains into the bottom res.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

Veek da Freak said:


> Phlegmbae/alabaster here. Man! I love the versatility of these systems! I've been using them continuously since 2008/2009. I've shown them to folks who're totally new to growing. I've seen them build them, and seen them grow with these systems. As if they were well established professional horticulturalists. Right from the get go! That is an incredible feat for a newb. Just listen to SB, and KISS! The only thing I've ever done to my fence post set ups Is a very minor system alteration. Where the manifold comes off the T, I put a ballcock valve on each side of that T. So I've added 2 more ballcock valves. This facilitates much quicker rez changes. Without cycling your nutrients through all your roots, it cuts the rez draining time to nothing. It also makes the fence post system able to operate on only one side if you so desire. That is the only alteration that I've ever done to this marvelous system in the 10 years or so of using it. I'd like to nominate Stinkbud for the next POTUS!


That's great to hear! Are you still using Botanicare Nutes? I've tried everything but always end up going back to my original recipe. The plants grow better, smell better and taste amazing. I've done full organic for years but it just doesn't have the intensity of flavor I get from the old-school Botanicare. 

Stay tuned for some epic genetics. I've got all the seeds ready to go. I'm just growing out my testers for photos right now. I'll let everyone know when I go online.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

GroDank101 said:


> I’m confused. Do the roots go in the rectangular tubes... the sprayers are in there and then the water falls down and is recirculated in the container?


Yea, it's a modified Nutrient Film Technique (NFT). We just use cloner sprayers to oxygenate the water better. This is considered a "Closed-loop" system vs. a "drain-to-waste" system.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> So true! 6 little plants would only only last me a month or so. Even my last 6 medium sized plants aren't going to cut it. I smoke alot!! lol


If I could only run 6 plants I'd grow big ones! If you have the space you can train one plant to take up a 4x4 space with one light. 6 lights and you'll have all the bud you could ever smoke. You should be able to get 1+ pound plants with a huge pot filled with Coco Loco.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

Follow me on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/stinkbud/


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2019)

Holy Shit what is up Stinkbud!! I didn't know if you still came around here after all these years. Hope things are going well for you man!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Holy Shit what is up Stinkbud!! I didn't know if you still came around here after all these years. Hope things are going well for you man!


Thanks bro! I've been focused more on breeding than growing. I've been having good luck with some of my strains. The last batch of Veterans Kush tested out at 31.4% THC. The terpenes are off the chart! One batch tested at 8.6% terpenes. That's higher than most concentrates. I also have some of my strains on the shelves in Portland, Oregon. Sangria and Portland Pineapple are available along with the popular Veterans Kush. Sangria is a 1:1 CBD strain.

Here's a cool story... I have the most amazing stud right now. Years ago I bought a batch of Tahoe OG seeds. I ended up with both a male and females. I separated the male and kept some pollen. The problem is I've never had much luck saving pollen. I don't think it has the shelf life like seeds do. I took the pollen and had an orgy with my Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mint. Unfortunately I only ended up with about a dozen seeds because the pollen was dead. I tried popping some of the seeds with no luck. I decided to give it one last shot and popped the rest. Two of the seeds popped with one being a boy and the other a girl. 

The female ended up being some of the best bud I've ever seen in my life. It has the same formation as the Tahoe OG. The buds are all golf ball sized nugs of joy. Completely white with virtually no leaf. Trimming is beyond easy! The bud tastes like old school OG Kush. Dank hash with spicy undertones. My male/stud is the brother of this girl.

I took the male and mated it with my OG Kush, White Widow, Amherst Sour Diesel, Phantom OG, Mystery Kush and G13 x Blueberry Headband. I also have a couple brother/sister seeds. I'm growing out all the strains right now. So far everything looks amazing. The White Widow was the surprise favorite so I'm curious to see how the kid comes out. I've smoked a lot of weed over the years but I've never tasted anything so spicy as this last White Widow! It smells and tastes just like raw peppercorn.

The OG Kush is not really OG Kush. I know that sounds crazy but it's true. I ordered OG Kush seeds from Attitude Seed Bank. What I got was nothing like the real OG Kush. Now don't get me wrong, it was dank as fuck but it was no OG. What I did end up with is an amazing purple, Indica-heavy, phenotype. It's spicy with a heavy, earthy taste. I'd bet money it's Myrcene dominant. The high is relaxing and stress free. Great for evening smoke and everyone raves about the flavor.

The Amherst Sour Diesel produced big fingers that looked like they were flipping you off. The taste is creamy with mild vanilla undertones. The high is racy and can make you paranoid if you're not used to it. A couple of hits of OG Kush seem to help offset the rush. The high is a creeper and tends to hit you hard. Everyone that smokes it makes the same comment...STRONG AS FUCK!

The Phantom OG was like a sweet OG Kush. I'm really excited about the offspring! The pheno I have growing right now smells just like Skittles or Sweet Tarts. Really sweet and fruity. The nugs are forming nicely too. I'll be getting some good photos of all these plants.

The G13 X Blueberry Headband ended up the largest plant of the last batch. She smelt just like a pine tree and was sticky like tree sap. The Sativa genetics should mix well with my Indica dominant Tahoe Mint. I'd love to find a strain with that old-school, 90's pine tree flavor.

Once I test all these seeds I'll be making them available online for "archive" purposes only. That means you can't grow them. LOL Yea, whatever...

What's in the next batch? Well I got Tahoe Mint, Wedding Cake, Durban Poison, Animal Punch, Strawberry Banana and Dog Walker. I'll be using my Tahoe Mint stud again so I know I'll get some amazing crosses. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## eyderbuddy (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey man, you don't know about it, but i was inspired by this same thread to start playing with hydroponics man, for me you're a legend.

I'm very happy that you're keeping up the good work!

Let us know when your seeds become available, because i just bought the biggest "seed archive" ever built.

Just saying hi brother, cheers!!


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 6, 2019)

eyderbuddy said:


> Hey man, you don't know about it, but i was inspired by this same thread to start playing with hydroponics man, for me you're a legend.
> 
> I'm very happy that you're keeping up the good work!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! You're going to love my new strains! I wish I had more of the White Widow seeds. I just took a rip and the flavor is fucking crazy spicy! Like nothing I've ever had before. It even has a sort of licorice taste to it along with the heavy pepper flavor. The offspring looks even better than the mother! There will be a very limited number of these seeds available. I'd love for someone to find a male and use it for breeding their own strains!

As far as legends go, I can name at least a million other guys more qualified than me. Most of the farmers I work around here in Oregon forgot more than I'll ever know. Even to this day I always feel lucky to get a good harvest. With all the things that can go wrong I'm usually surprised when things go well! lol Truth is, I'm just an honest, hard-working guy... like all of you. No better, probably worse. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Thanks bro! I've been focused more on breeding than growing. I've been having good luck with some of my strains. The last batch of Veterans Kush tested out at 31.4% THC. The terpenes are off the chart! One batch tested at 8.6% terpenes. That's higher than most concentrates. I also have some of my strains on the shelves in Portland, Oregon. Sangria and Portland Pineapple are available along with the popular Veterans Kush. Sangria is a 1:1 CBD strain.
> 
> Here's a cool story... I have the most amazing stud right now. Years ago I bought a batch of Tahoe OG seeds. I ended up with both a male and females. I separated the male and kept some pollen. The problem is I've never had much luck saving pollen. I don't think it has the shelf life like seeds do. I took the pollen and had an orgy with my Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mint. Unfortunately I only ended up with about a dozen seeds because the pollen was dead. I tried popping some of the seeds with no luck. I decided to give it one last shot and popped the rest. Two of the seeds popped with one being a boy and the other a girl.
> 
> ...



Dude, that's awesome to hear! Sounds like some amazing genetics, I'd love to get my hands on some eventually. I like supporting growers, and breeders that I know really have a high level of respect for these plants, and I know you sure do!


----------



## Kgb10101 (Jun 8, 2019)

I designed a system almost identical to yours prior to finding this thread. I have 3 light proof areas and use only totes. 1 area is only for clones and one month of veg. Rotating the flower rooms according to strain. A quick question for you guys though, I use AN just the jungle juice 3 part. Please don't beat me to death, they are working for me. Up in Canada I cannot get hydroguard, what do you guys use to keep your resevoirs clean?


----------



## Smokey57 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kgb10101 said:


> I designed a system almost identical to yours prior to finding this thread. I have 3 light proof areas and use only totes. 1 area is only for clones and one month of veg. Rotating the flower rooms according to strain. A quick question for you guys though, I use AN just the jungle juice 3 part. Please don't beat me to death, they are working for me. Up in Canada I cannot get hydroguard, what do you guys use to keep your resevoirs clean?



try amazon.ca

https://www.amazon.ca/Botanicare-HYDROGUARD-Bacillus-Inoculant-1-Quart/dp/B00IGFH25M/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3OCVIR61CI2LK&keywords=hydroguard&qid=1560037647&s=gateway&sprefix=hydroguard,aps,231&sr=8-1


never said it was cheap tho


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 16, 2019)

Kgb10101 said:


> I designed a system almost identical to yours prior to finding this thread. I have 3 light proof areas and use only totes. 1 area is only for clones and one month of veg. Rotating the flower rooms according to strain. A quick question for you guys though, I use AN just the jungle juice 3 part. Please don't beat me to death, they are working for me. Up in Canada I cannot get hydroguard, what do you guys use to keep your resevoirs clean?


Have you tried Clear Rez? The truth is, a water chiller is the best long-term solution. Think about it like a common, everyday item like milk. How long will milk stay fresh in a cold fridge vs. setting out in a warm room. Sure you could add a bunch of shit like bleach to the milk but what do you think will happen then? Better to put it in the fridge (chiller).

Any nutes that work for you are the best nutes! I love it when people try different products and then post their results (good or bad). Same thing with PPM and PH, if you have a better way of doing things then let us all in on the party! We're all brothers (and sisters) here.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 16, 2019)

I have been using megacrop with good results for almost a year now. my res are on the concrete floor so heat isn't too much of an issue haven't needed the hydroguad at all but pondzeme works and I will use that if the temps get high.


----------



## LemonThai (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello StinkBud & Co,

I'm so glad this thread is still going still and still spreads the love. I've been reading this thread for good 3 weeks by now. Lots of useful info but most importantly I was blown away by the good spirits and the attitude towards less experienced growers. I think I've grasped the main principles of Aero grow but there are still gray areas remaining. I've never grown anything in my life (fourth generation city boy). 

Before I start firing questions I'd like to ask you if there is any space for one more student? My grow room (somewhere in Eastern Europe) is being constructed as I type, seeds and equipment ordered. I can assure you will not be wasting your time. 

Thanks.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 2, 2019)

LemonThai said:


> Hello StinkBud & Co,
> 
> I'm so glad this thread is still going still and still spreads the love. I've been reading this thread for good 3 weeks by now. Lots of useful info but most importantly I was blown away by the good spirits and the attitude towards less experienced growers. I think I've grasped the main principles of Aero grow but there are still gray areas remaining. I've never grown anything in my life (fourth generation city boy).
> 
> ...


Wow! Eastern Europe is a little unexpected. Good luck with your gro bro!


----------



## LemonThai (Jul 11, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Wow! Eastern Europe is a little unexpected. Good luck with your gro bro!


Glad you replied. Will you be able to dedicate some time for spreading the love to the Eastern Europe? We are miles behind in Cannabis culture not even talking about legal status. 

I'm struggling to find repeat cycle timers in Europe. Could you please have a look if this thing will do the trick? Thanks

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Relay-Asymmetric-Cycle-Repeat-GRT8-S1/dp/B07NJTGFCC/ref=sr_1_7?adgrpid=50662005501&gclid=CjwKCAjwvJvpBRAtEiwAjLuRPSa3PQThVP2kKdmr5D0_nSJTusI3u5X0Xaw4vZxQKbcrDvZe46lxfBoCDJ0QAvD_BwE&hvadid=262119837264&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9044951&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=12376354432740521482&hvtargid=aud-613527132211:kwd-296593849848&hydadcr=29380_1700889&keywords=repeat+cycle+timer&qid=1562850777&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## Skidmarx (Jul 14, 2019)

Lemon T this ebayer adjusts a conventional 15 minute segment timer to 56 seconds and is in EU.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Repeat-Cycle-Timer-Aeroponic-Hydroponic-Approx-1-min-56sec/303180165196


----------



## Keesje (Jul 14, 2019)

LemonThai said:


> I'm struggling to find repeat cycle timers in Europe. Could you please have a look if this thing will do the trick? Thanks


If you want a recycle timer that has shorter time intervals... they are not easy to find in 220 V.
I just bought a few with 96 pins (1 pin=15 minutes) and adjusted them. There are several tutorials on YouTube, and I also explained it somewhere on this forum. Don't know where you live in Eastern Europe, but I saw similar ones in Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia and Hungary.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 14, 2019)

Is there a reason he cant use a standard digital timer?
set up to 7 times a day for as little as 1min. Available on amazon or ebay


Keesje said:


> If you want a recycle timer that has shorter time intervals... they are not easy to find in 220 V.
> I just bought a few with 96 pins (1 pin=15 minutes) and adjusted them. There are several tutorials on YouTube, and I also explained it somewhere on this forum. Don't know where you live in Eastern Europe, but I saw similar ones in Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia and Hungary.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 14, 2019)

Never mind me I think I get it. needs a lot more on/offs for aero


----------



## LemonThai (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you guys for your help. 



> Lemon T this ebayer adjusts a conventional 15 minute segment timer to 56 seconds and is in EU.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Repeat-Cycle-Timer-Aeroponic-Hydroponic-Approx-1-min-56sec/303180165196


@Skidmarx special thanks for the link. Ordered a few of them. Both are currently being tested and work exactly as needed. Hopefully they will last at least one harvest. Also I assume that one timer can handle more than one 25W pump. Am I right?


----------



## Skidmarx (Jul 22, 2019)

Cant see a double plug causing it any issues at all. Even the cheapest segment timer can take 2,500w easy. The adjustment has only been made to the timer section. Happy growing buddy


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 23, 2019)

The timer is actually not that big of a deal. I've even seen people use those cheap 15on/15off timers. The roots won't dry out in 15 minutes. It takes a couple of hours if not more. Now I'm not saying it's better than a 1on/4off but it's better than nothing. 



LemonThai said:


> Glad you replied. Will you be able to dedicate some time for spreading the love to the Eastern Europe? We are miles behind in Cannabis culture not even talking about legal status. I'm struggling to find repeat cycle timers in Europe. Could you please have a look if this thing will do the trick? Thanks


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 23, 2019)

A cool room makes everything so much nicer. My current room was getting a little hot the last few weeks. I have A/C but it's at the other side of the house! My living room and kitchen will be freezing fucking cold while the rest of the rooms feel like a sauna! I finally broke down and bought another A/C unit. I like my bedroom so cold that ice-sickles form on the tip of my nose.



BleedsGreen said:


> I have been using megacrop with good results for almost a year now. my res are on the concrete floor so heat isn't too much of an issue haven't needed the hydroguad at all but pondzeme works and I will use that if the temps get high.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 25, 2019)

Fruitcup - my new favorite strain. Super fruity with spicy undertones. StinkBudSeeds.com


----------



## saintmetalhead (Jul 25, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Fruitcup - my new favorite strain. Super fruity with spicy undertones. StinkBudSeeds.com


 no more new yuotube videos eh? been almost 6years!


----------



## Keesje (Jul 25, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Fruitcup


I visited your site. Nice!
Will you also add things like flowertime and how much yield can be expected indoors/outdoors?


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 25, 2019)

Keesje said:


> I visited your site. Nice!
> Will you also add things like flowertime and how much yield can be expected indoors/outdoors?


Yea, I'll be adding flower time. I'll also be adding a genetics tree for every strain plus a lot more photos too. I'm not sure about adding yield just because veg time decides final yield. If you veg a plant for 6 months in 100 gallon pots you're going to harvest a lot more than a little plants in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 25, 2019)

saintmetalhead said:


> no more new yuotube videos eh? been almost 6years!


I'm going to post a new video just for you SMH! lol


----------



## saintmetalhead (Jul 25, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> I'm going to post a new video just for you SMH! lol


Haha! Looking forward to it!


----------



## icetech (Aug 7, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Thanks bro! You're going to love my new strains! I wish I had more of the White Widow seeds. I just took a rip and the flavor is fucking crazy spicy! lol


 That's awesome to read, i have never tried WW and am about a week from harvesting a plant.. can't wait


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2019)

icetech said:


> That's awesome to read, i have never tried WW and am about a week from harvesting a plant.. can't wait


I ran a WW pheno for over 4 years, its an awesome flavor and great high! I'm looking forward to getting it back in my garden eventually.


----------



## icetech (Aug 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I ran a WW pheno for over 4 years, its an awesome flavor and great high! I'm looking forward to getting it back in my garden eventually.


Right now i'm in love with durban poison.. but WW should be fun. have some GG4 starting right now also, it seems everyone is growing that.


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 8, 2019)

Any Veterans going to Hempfest Seattle this year (2019)? Come find me in the Veteran's tent or hemposium. I have something for you...


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 21, 2019)

Be sure to check out my latest 12-page article on cannabis photography in the October 2019 edition of HIgh Times Magazine.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> Be sure to check out my latest 12-page article on cannabis photography in the October 2019 edition of HIgh Times Magazine.


congrats sir!!


----------



## icetech (Aug 21, 2019)

a pound every 3 weeks? hell.. i just did 6oz in 4 months... i might be doing it wrong


----------



## LemonThai (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi StinkBud and StinkBud buddies,

I know for sure some of you are still around. I need some help to fully utilise the space (see picture) for perpetual harvest every three-four weeks.

I have dedicated 12ftx4ft space for flower and 4ftx4ft for clones and veg in a privately owned vented and air-conditioned commercial unit. For flower I will run 3 1000w HPS lights or even 3 double-ended Philips 1000w 400v lights (if any of experienced growers think that the final yield would justify the extra cost) . For clones & veg T5. I will also run RO machine as my tap water PPM is above 400. I will use Botanicare organic range of nutes.

My idea is to have 2 (two) 27gal reservoirs with two rails each for every 4ftx4ft space. I would run them separately as this would allow me to grow more different strains in case girls prefer different strength of nutes.

First and most important question is how many plants would be ideal in 4x4 for perpetual harvesting every 3 weeks with 3 week veg time? And what spacing between plants should I aim for when building flower systems?

Is there any good reason going for 5inch poles instead of 4inch? I’ve read that some people struggle with root mass and entanglement.

Since I will be running lights under hoods with heat extraction and there is a commercial air-condition unit right above the area is there any reason to worry about water temperatures at all? Of course I will insulate my reservoirs with padded reflective material. The main downside of running separate reservoirs is water cooling issues. Should I bother with peltier coolers?

I’d appreciate if StinkBud or any other experienced low pressure aeroponics grower would share some light and help me a little bit or a lot ... The space is getting ready next week, mother plants are already vegging nicely. Time is important.

p.s. I've purchased StinkBud's latest book Harvest A Pound Every Three Weeks but unfortunately it designed for people with much better DIY and engineering skills than mine 

Thanks a lot.

LemonThai


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 28, 2019)

If the room will never get above 75 degrees I don't see the need for water chiller or insulation, insulation holds heat as well as cold. As for 4 versus 5 inch posts if you are using the stinkbud method then the only time you do anything with the roots in the posts are after harvest when you dispose of the roots and clean the posts before moving in the next set of veg plants, which will not have that large a root ball after only 3 weeks of veg.


----------



## LemonThai (Aug 29, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> If the room will never get above 75 degrees I don't see the need for water chiller or insulation, insulation holds heat as well as cold. As for 4 versus 5 inch posts if you are using the stinkbud method then the only time you do anything with the roots in the posts are after harvest when you dispose of the roots and clean the posts before moving in the next set of veg plants, which will not have that large a root ball after only 3 weeks of veg.


What in your view would be the optimal plant site number in 4x4 area with only 3 weeks of veg?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 29, 2019)

Really hard for me to guess at, I will let someone else try to field that one. I rotate a rail in every 4 to 5 weeks when I harvest the previous rail with 2 rails always in flower stage.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 2, 2019)

LemonThai said:


> Hi StinkBud and StinkBud buddies,
> 
> I know for sure some of you are still around. I need some help to fully utilise the space (see picture) for perpetual harvest every three-four weeks.
> 
> ...


Water chillers are your best bet. You could also run a sterile res by using pool shock to kill any funky stuff. Number of plants depends on veg time. You can run 6-12 plants depending on the size you flower them at. I you run 12 small plants you can flower them as soon as they pop roots. If you want bigger plants let them veg for a couple of weeks before flower.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 2, 2019)

LemonThai said:


> What in your view would be the optimal plant site number in 4x4 area with only 3 weeks of veg?


One unit with 6 plants.


----------



## Veek da Freak (Sep 11, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> That's great to hear! Are you still using Botanicare Nutes? I've tried everything but always end up going back to my original recipe. The plants grow better, smell better and taste amazing. I've done full organic for years but it just doesn't have the intensity of flavor I get from the old-school Botanicare..


Nope. While I have gone back to them, and quit them in that time, I've recently started using H&G nutrients again. H&G is where I've had my best luck with these systems. I get so much salt build up from Botanicare.


----------



## LemonThai (Sep 13, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> One unit with 6 plants.


Thank you for your input Stink. I've had very little experience of growing anything but I've googled videos and images of plants after 3 weeks in veg and they looks smallish to me. Since I've read somewhere in the thread that you don't even top your plants I wonder if 6 plants would cover 4x4 area 100%. I was thinking about having 3 posts with 3 sites each. Will 9 plants instead of 6 give me any extra gram? Number of plants has no legal significance in my case because we are talking about country with draconian punishments for cannabis cultivation where 6 plants or 60 makes no difference as both are cultivation and possession of large amounts with the intent... 

If we run three separate reservoirs with different nutes for different stages of flowering were we fit water chiller? I've also learned from this thread that different strains prefer different PPMs. My goal is to grow top quality budd and to have ability to successfully grow multiple strains. 

What made you switch from double tote vegging units to cloner ones?


----------



## OldYeller (Sep 16, 2019)

I do top and train my plants quite a bit. Especially the low-producers. I'll use the trellis to keep the branches down. You want the canopy completely filled with budding sites.


----------



## LemonThai (Sep 17, 2019)

OldYeller said:


> I do top and train my plants quite a bit. Especially the low-producers. I'll use the trellis to keep the branches down. You want the canopy completely filled with budding sites.


I had one grow in 4x4 tent 4 years back. I grew 4 plants but I remember that It needed much longer that 3 weeks of vegging to fill this area. I know that hydro plants grow faster and bigger but to what extent?


----------



## icetech (Sep 17, 2019)

LemonThai said:


> I had one grow in 4x4 tent 4 years back. I grew 4 plants but I remember that It needed much longer that 3 weeks of vegging to fill this area. I know that hydro plants grow faster and bigger but to what extent?


 My first grow was in soil.. happy frog. went fine.. then i did Coco and it was a bit faster, my current grow is DWC and it's insanely fast. It feels like 3" a day right now a week into flowering. i come up and the plant is so much bigger daily.


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2019)

google GHE Aeroflow 28, these fuckers are shamelessly stealing your idea


----------



## Keesje (Sep 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> google GHE Aeroflow 28, these fuckers are shamelessly stealing your idea


In what way?
Growing in those vertical tubes is around for many many years.
Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Bombtreez (Oct 20, 2019)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> poor you
> 
> 
> so I took clones one week ago. And they all look good. Only one is showing root nipples but I hope they all start showing in the next week.
> Thanks for all Ur help


This was my post 10 years ago under a different name. now i realize how naive i was. It's fun but very tedious.


----------



## Bud2theBone (Nov 18, 2019)

StinkBud said:


> *Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is old but I’m new here. I was very intrigued with your thread and pics and would like to learn more from you.


----------



## Keesje (Dec 6, 2019)

@RangiSTaxi 
Don't post when you are high on your own drugs.
Read the topic and then when you are totally relaxed again, reply again
Also use a smaller font.


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Dec 6, 2019)

Keesje said:


> @RangiSTaxi
> Don't post when you are high on your own drugs.
> Read the topic and then when you are totally relaxed again, reply again
> Also use a smaller font.


Ill be Honest I like Cheese.


----------



## budsgalore (Dec 17, 2019)

Who would need a pound every 3 weeks? There's no way you can smoke that much.


----------



## Smokey57 (Dec 17, 2019)

budsgalore said:


> Who would need a pound every 3 weeks? There's no way you can smoke that much.


What does that have to do with the price of rice in China


----------



## Keesje (Dec 17, 2019)

budsgalore said:


> Who would need a pound every 3 weeks? There's no way you can smoke that much.





Smokey57 said:


> What does that have to do with the price of rice in China


Is it International Idiots Day today?


----------



## budsgalore (Dec 18, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Is it International Idiots Day today?


It's called sarcasm dumbass. I know that its scroungy drug dealers who need that much.


----------



## Keesje (Dec 18, 2019)

Then there are lots of scroungy drug dealers on this forum.
No people here who grow medical marijuana for friends in places where it is impossible to get it legal.
No growers here from states where it is all legalized.
No ordinary people here who want to make some money on the side, without a government telling them how to live.

But thank God there are great comedians here like yourself who still practice the ancient art of 'narrow-minded sarcasm'


----------



## radmc (Feb 2, 2020)

LemonThai said:


> Glad you replied. Will you be able to dedicate some time for spreading the love to the Eastern Europe? We are miles behind in Cannabis culture not even talking about legal status.
> 
> I'm struggling to find repeat cycle timers in Europe. Could you please have a look if this thing will do the trick? Thanks
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Relay-Asymmetric-Cycle-Repeat-GRT8-S1/dp/B07NJTGFCC/ref=sr_1_7?adgrpid=50662005501&gclid=CjwKCAjwvJvpBRAtEiwAjLuRPSa3PQThVP2kKdmr5D0_nSJTusI3u5X0Xaw4vZxQKbcrDvZe46lxfBoCDJ0QAvD_BwE&hvadid=262119837264&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9044951&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=12376354432740521482&hvtargid=aud-613527132211:kwd-296593849848&hydadcr=29380_1700889&keywords=repeat+cycle+timer&qid=1562850777&s=gateway&sr=8-7


Schneider Electric RE48A


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2020)

As long as that timer allows you to set it so it is on for 30 seconds to one minute then off for 4 to 5 minutes you will be fine. Some allow further fine tuning but that is not necessary especially when first learning this type of system.


----------



## TeddyNugget (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello all. I am new here. I haven’t had a chance to read through this entire thread yet, so I apologize if this has already been discussed...

Has anyone tried putting the spray lines in the top corner of the tube (instead of on bottom)?
More like the General Hydroponics AeroFlo.

I run a system very similar to this StinkBud. A friend had an old GH aeroflo so I just took all the measurements and copied that design. I even used all the same rubber grommets that the aeroflo does (they’re cheap and readily available at my local shop). It’s basically the same as the StinkBud, uses the same fence post grow tubes, but with a few differences.

(To get an idea, look at a picture of the GH Aeroflo 36. Except I designed mine with 3 tubes on each side of the reservoir instead of all 6 grow tubes on 1 side. (like the Aeroflo 60 in its staggered configuration, if anyone knows what that looks like). The grow tubes are 4’ long. The reservoir sits in the middle, with 2 lights on each side. 1 over each set of the three 4’ grow tubes)


- The spray lines would go in the top corner of the fence post, and instead of using spray heads you just drill holes and angle the holes on the spray line so they point 45 degrees toward the opposite bottom corner (so if you mount the lines on the top left, they would spray to the bottom right corner).
It works by creating a jet of water that sprays into the opposite bottom corner, creating lots of mist when it hits the corner/wall and it also creates bubbles in the thin film of water running along the bottom of the tube.

I actually designed mine to just use the General Hydroponics Aeroflo spray lines, instead of pvc. The GH spray lines come in either 4’ or 6’ lengths, are like $7 a piece and easily replaceable if (when) they start to clog. They’re made of some type of cheap flexible tubing. They attach to a manifold via garden hose thread.

- So then I created a pvc manifold to attach them to. It uses 1x1x1 T’s and 1” pvc. In the bottom of the T I use a 3/4 slip to MHT (male hose thread). Then I attach the manifold directly to a pump (with 1” pvc pipe) that sits in the reservoir below. I use a 900gph magdrive pump to create lots of mist (I have a water chiller for res temps) and I just leave it on 24/7. I’ve found the constant on-off cycles of the pump just burn the pumps out much quicker. You can also use the inline feature of the pump and install it outside of your reservoir if you’re worried about water temps.

- I also changed the way the grow tubes drain into the reservoir. I capped both ends of the square grow tubes (fence posts), and on the end that sits on top of the reservoir I just drilled a 2” drain hole (w/a rubber grommet to make it waterproof) that I slip a piece of PVC pipe into that runs directly back into the reservoir. The fence post grow tubes are elevated very slightly to run back toward the res.
Using the drain tubes also allows you to control the depth of the water in the grow tubes. If you raise the drain tubes, the water level in the tube raises too (though I always just keep them even with the bottom of the tube). But you could use it more DWC style if you wanted, with the water spray lines/jets creating the bubbles in the grow tube.

- the plants sit in 3 inch net cups filled with lava rocks. I’ve also tried planting directly in neoprene collars/rings, but I found that the plants are much more stable in the net cups.
Each tube has 6x 3in holes, but I usually only use every other site (so 3 per 4’ tube).


I run a much lower PPM than StinkBud. I find I get my best results when I don’t go above 500-600 ppm. It may sound low but I’ve found that’s all that’s required in this machine.
I get Better yield, MUCH better taste. Burns cleaner. Ive found that I don’t need anything higher than that in this system. I used to run the ppm anywhere from 1000-1800, but now I never get above 750 or 800 on rare occasion. Usually it stays around 500, peaking around 600.

I found a base nutrient line that calls for 5ml a gallon (a&b or 3 part). This way it gives me my target ppm and also stays at a stable ph. I was finding that trying to run some of these base nutrients that call for 15+ml/gl at a lower ppm gave me wild ph fluctuations. You can also just use something like the H&G ph stabilizer if massive ph swings are an issue at lower ppm’s.



A couple other tricks I’ve found to get a better taste in aero -

- I just run a simple nute schedule and keep the ppm’s low. Your base nutrient, your beneficials if you run a live res, or a product like Zone (chloramine) if you run a sterile/dead res, Floralicious (for that organic matter to give it taste), and a bud booster (liquid koolbloom is cheap and what I usually use). I tried running all these complex nutrient lines with tons of different additives, but

- I’ve also played around with adding some liquid bat guano poured through a cheesecloth/strainer (to keep any solids out). I love the flavor bat guano adds.

- Letting the ph go through a full swing from 5.5 to 6.3 (or 6.5), before bringing it back down to 5.5. I notice a better taste when I do this.

- I put a pack of those seed starter pellets inside a few nylon stockings (or multiple socks - you don’t want the gunk leaking out) and let it float in the reservoir. It gives it a bit of that soil taste IMO.


I look forward to joining the discussions on this forum!


----------



## polishpollack (Feb 10, 2020)

You probably get good results with lower ppm as a result of great oxygen exposure. I'm familiar with Stinkbuds stuff. Why do you drift between 500 and 800 ppm as that is quite a difference?


----------



## TeddyNugget (Feb 10, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> You probably get good results with lower ppm as a result of great oxygen exposure. I'm familiar with Stinkbuds stuff. Why do you drift between 500 and 800 ppm as that is quite a difference?


Yes, i’m not 100% sure but believe it’s the higher oxygen + the tiny water droplets it creates. The plants grow tons of tiny root hairs that can easily absorb the nutrient droplets/mist.
I’ve run a # of different systems/styles (soil, soilless, passive hydro, top feed drip, flood&drain, dwc) and nothing matched the daily growth rates of this machine when it’s dialed in.


As far as ppm, It’s really strain dependent. I almost never go over 5-600 ppm (600 at peak flower) but there are a couple strains I run that are very heavy feeders and don’t do as well at 500ppm. And some strains I don’t take over 500 ppm even in peak flower.

But in general, most seem to do best around 500ppm or so, so it’s a good place to start IMO.

The plants can handle higher ppm (I used to just follow the nutrient company’s feed charts and run every strain at 1200+ppm (in flower) when I first started many years ago) but I’ve found that they just don’t need it. I try to use as little as possible now, and if I don’t see a noticeable difference when using a new nutrient/supplement, I just don’t use it.


----------



## polishpollack (Feb 10, 2020)

Can you put up pics of your system and some descriptions, like sprayers your using, pump per hour rate, tubing sizes, lighting, etc?


----------



## Veek da Freak (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm looking for information about adjusting the timing and length of the nutrient solution delivery according to the flowering stage of cannabis in aero/nft systems. Is there any rough guidelines to follow? Has anyone adjusted their timing, and irrigation lengths to less frequent, and shorter irrigation once the roots are very well established in the fence post systems, and found it to benefit their plants? I'm curious if it is advantageous to budding plants to do so. My leaves are almost all straight up, which is usually a good sign, but the edges of the leaves are somewhat curled inwards. If I remember correctly this is a sign that they may be getting too much irrigation, or overwatering. Can anybody give me some help with this please?


----------



## Ogkushen (Mar 4, 2020)

StinkBud said:


> When the time comes I just pull them up out of the containers and move them into the flower room.
> 
> I have 2 - 1000W HPS for a total output of 290,000 lumens. My lights have vented hoods the take the air from one room and vents into the attic. That way my room is totally sealed to keep the CO2 in the room. I use a 440 CFM fan to vent my lights. Lights are run at night to help keep temps down.
> 
> ...


Seems like i just learned hydroponics, this seems even cooler than a rdwc, 
Am i able to build this equipment cheap or do i have to buy it cause it seems expensive -.-


----------



## Powertech (Mar 4, 2020)

budsgalore said:


> Who would need a pound every 3 weeks? There's no way you can smoke that much.


Provide me a lb every three weeks and i'll video document me smoking all of it in the allotted amount of time.....easily


----------



## polishpollack (Mar 4, 2020)

If you want cheap, stick with DWC.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 5, 2020)

Ogkushen said:


> Seems like i just learned hydroponics, this seems even cooler than a rdwc,
> Am i able to build this equipment cheap or do i have to buy it cause it seems expensive -.-


The rails you make from pvc, fairly cheap. 

To go all in with AC, water chiller, hooded lights with heat extraction, adds up quick


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 13, 2020)

all depends on your climate, in my basement I do not need AC or chillers so huge cost savings right there. Although in winter growth slows to a crawl because the basement isn't heated.


----------



## Soupsaa (Apr 2, 2020)

Has stinkbud change his nutrients or it remain the same


----------



## polishpollack (Apr 3, 2020)

Find him, write him, and ask.


----------



## Cheese_fish (Apr 13, 2020)

What timer do you run your pumps on? I can't find anything with more that 20 on/off functions per day... a lot more is needed for me to be able to run 1min or 5min off.


----------



## radmc (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2020)

Titan controls has adjustable and set one off 5 on timers also.


----------



## Dustuballz (Apr 15, 2020)

I dont think 3lbs every 2 weeks is possible with a 8'x7' flower area.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 16, 2020)

The title is harvest 1 pound every 3 weeks not 3 pounds every week or 2. That said I don't get anywhere near those numbers with my routine but I don't need those numbers for personal consumption. Nor do I run three rails.


----------



## bs0 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mr Stinkbud,
Your system kicks ass. I ran it for years before I ended up having to stop and it was all great success. What i like the best is the ease of modifications -everything in the setup can be done in any of 50 different ways. One of the best tips here though, in the beginning, i did not adhere to. Make sure to give out copies of your best strains, you will regret it if you dont. Restarting the genetics lottery back at 0 is sad sad times.
Cheers!


----------



## Desertbear87 (Aug 23, 2020)

Im only about three hundred pages into the thread, and maybe I missed it, but don't you have problems with light getting into your res?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 25, 2020)

Light hasn't harmed my water, I do have covers but occasionally I go without the res cover and have not found any issues, keep the water temps down.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Oct 3, 2020)

Cheese_fish said:


> What timer do you run your pumps on? I can't find anything with more that 20 on/off functions per day... a lot more is needed for me to be able to run 1min or 5min off.


A quick Amazon search for a cycle timer you'll find several suitable results.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi stinkbuddies, I don’t know if anyone has mentioned that the fence post caps are NOT light proof.

Just my 2 cents so you could avoid algae growth.

happy growing


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 19, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> Hi stinkbuddies, I don’t know if anyone has mentioned that the fence post caps are NOT light proof.
> 
> Just my 2 cents so you could avoid algae growth.
> 
> ...


Wrap those suckers in foil tape.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 19, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Wrap those suckers in foil tape.


The fence post are light proof is just the caps.
I painted them with black primer and then with white primer for a nice finishing looking.

I tried before white primer only but I was still getting light leaks.

thanks happy growing


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 19, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> The fence post are light proof is just the caps.
> I painted them with black primer and then with white primer for a nice finishing looking.
> 
> I tried before white primer only but I was still getting light leaks.
> ...


Nice, glad you got it handled. Clean looking setup, plants look great!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 19, 2020)

you can get fence post caps that don't allow light, I had both 1 from HD and the other Lowes, I can't remember which was which but some are not opaque. Paint works too


----------



## gcvt420 (Nov 21, 2020)

I ordered some from Home Depot and they don't allow any light in. I think the brand was Veranda.


----------



## jc1979 (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow I'm on page 355 and have everything built. Dunno I can make it all the way through before I get to harvest lol. I'll be running White Widow, AK-47, Bubble Gum, and Bergmans Gold Leaf. I already have the tops for 3 in the cloner three days ago and should be putting in my side shoots here in another couple when they get longer. It's amazing to see how much people spent for timers and pumps back then. I found my timer:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LBBYPGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 $12.99
Pump:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0757FLGXJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 $12.69
Home Depot had the posts and caps for 100" they were $23 and the caps were $1.99
I made my units smaller so I could harvest less but more frequently using 4 flowering units and used instead of the upper bars for support framed out a 3 x 3(size my Parfactworks ra2000 flowers) and added eye loops for my scrog net. 
It's nice to see that this is still in use because I initially came across the PDF before the forum and started building the units based on those guidelines. Thanks to everyone that made this such an awesome system.


----------



## BallsackSal (Nov 24, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> Hi stinkbuddies, I don’t know if anyone has mentioned that the fence post caps are NOT light proof.
> 
> Just my 2 cents so you could avoid algae growth.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice if you mentioned it so I apologize if this is a repeat question. But that white square channel your plants sit in, what is it called?


----------



## BallsackSal (Nov 24, 2020)

scratch that, vinyl fence post, right


----------



## jc1979 (Nov 24, 2020)

https://stinkbudseeds.com dang stinkbud, if you're around, which strains would you pair up in the aero/nft system?


----------



## leblanca (Jan 9, 2021)

Cheese_fish said:


> What timer do you run your pumps on? I can't find anything with more that 20 on/off functions per day... a lot more is needed for me to be able to run 1min or 5min off.


I recommend this timer for the Solenoid as it has 1 second increment.

Inkbird timer link on amazon


----------



## jc1979 (Jan 9, 2021)

leblanca said:


> I recommend this timer for the Solenoid as it has 1 second increment.
> View attachment 4791260
> Inkbird timer link on amazon


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LBBYPGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 $12.99 USD. I have one running 4 pumps and has been for a while now. Just saying if you were looking for something to run small pumps like these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0757FLGXJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ... I have 4 running now on this timer and it works great thus far. Will have it on a 5th this coming week and a 6th in another two weeks after that.


----------



## jc1979 (Jan 9, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> all depends on your climate, in my basement I do not need AC or chillers so huge cost savings right there. Although in winter growth slows to a crawl because the basement isn't heated.


Hey have you ever looked into these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DKN20W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1... they aren't too expensive and they don't use a lot of energy. I have one in my bathroom(half bath 3Lx6Wx10H) and had to get a thermostat plug in controller for it because it got so hot. $320 for 4 of them and only 400w each panel. I took two 1x2 cut to length of the panel then drove through some countersunk bolts from the back of the board so the threads would come out the front of the heater panel then got some little metal sleeves to fit over the bolt for spacers(the heater needs some space between the wall for the passive air flow) it helps to keep panel from bowing/cracking(ceramic) as it expands and contracts. Ran the boards across the top and the bottom because I needed to find studs but I'm sure they could be on the sides as well when you are driving into concrete.


----------



## BwrHIGHt (Jan 28, 2021)

Wow its crazy to me that this thread was started so long ago, still people are still adding more,and there's so much info here. I just built my first rail style flowering system from the audiobook I found after my roommate pointed me to this thread. Its worth the money too as everything is laid out in a much more accessible organized way than in this thread clones went directly into the flowering system with the timer and lights set as recommended.
However just to have this information in the world for free is great! Id love to support you more somehow @StinkBud


----------



## Tracker (Jan 28, 2021)

BwrHIGHt said:


> Wow its crazy to me that this thread was started so long ago, still people are still adding more,and there's so much info here. I just built my first rail style flowering system from the audiobook I found after my roommate pointed me to this thread. Its worth the money too as everything is laid out in a much more accessible organized way than in this thread clones went directly into the flowering system with the timer and lights set as recommended.
> However just to have this information in the world for free is great! Id love to support you more somehow @StinkBud


I built my very first DIY systems based on this thread 12 years ago. I wonder, how many thousands of pounds of dank has this knowledge produced? How many fledgling and more experienced growers have gained some mastery of hydroponic growing based on this knowledge? The StinkBud that created this thread now has his knowledge propagated through countless many grows. It's truly a treasure.


----------



## SupremeGod (Jan 31, 2021)

TwistedSoul said:


> hey stink i got a p340 out of a multi lvl water fall system, ive been researching to try and find how many gph it produces, but with no findings. what i did find was a p140 that produces 140 gph. so i assume that it will produce 340 gph. with that said you think it will be enough for you veg unit?


Here i am


----------



## MayaG (Feb 1, 2021)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


Ill take the chance. Ty


----------



## MayaG (Feb 1, 2021)

so funny this post started 13yrs ago and people still posting. Must of been a great post. But who wouldn't like to get a lb. every 3 weeks.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi everyone just to expand our knowledge, I been using my pumps outside of the reservoir. I use the eco plus 633 for my veg room and 1056gph for flower. It’s more easier for me to drain/fill the reservoir these way, especially with a room full of plants.

Let me show you some pics, they are better of how to explain my system lol.
https://www.dripdepot.com/category/drip-irrigation-fittings-tubing-perma-loc
1/2” perma-locks

happy growing


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy growing


----------



## MayaG (Feb 14, 2021)

MayaG said:


> so funny this post started 13yrs ago and people still posting. Must of been a great post. But who wouldn't like to get a lb. every 3 weeks.


You know its an old post because with today's lights and methods of growing yhats not much at all.
I am getting 1.5 lbs. off 3 plants every 4 weeks.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

MayaG said:


> You know its an old post because with today's lights and methods of growing yhats not much at all.
> I am getting 1.5 lbs. off 3 plants every 4 weeks.


I believe you especially when I flower both rooms. I got 2.5 lbs out of 18 kushberry but my mom skunkberry bud structure was 3 times bigger. I’m pretty sure that skunk berry with everything dial in I could hit 5 lbs or close to it.


happy growing


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

Another thing I ran out of mason jars so long story short I stumbled across with these automated curing system. It’s my first try with these method. I think it’s a genius tool for us.









Drying And Curing Cannabis With Auto Curing Buckets | Green Flower


Drying and curing cannabis with auto curing buckets is an easy way to properly finish your freshly harvested marijuana for retail or yourself.



news.green-flower.com





happy growing


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 14, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Another thing I ran out of mason jars so long story short I stumbled across with these automated curing system. It’s my first try with these method. I think it’s a genius tool for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes, i want to do that too.
How much h product did you fit in a 5g?

I am wondering if you can hook up the inkbird humidity controller, so the air pump turns on and off according to the preset RH% (maybe 55%-70% deadband?)


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Let me know how it goes, i want to do that too.
> How much h product did you fit in a 5g?
> 
> I am wondering if you can hook up the inkbird humidity controller, so the air pump turns on and off according to the preset RH% (maybe 55%-70% deadband?)


2 lbs 2oz, I’m using my growtronix timer 6 min on 12 hours off for the first week 63% RH then 6min on 24 off. I had an idea of how to add a humidity sensor in there.
Remember 60-65%rh over 65 you are exposed to mould.
Happy growing


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 14, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> 2 lbs 2oz, I’m using my growtronix timer 6 min on 12 hours off for the first week 63% RH then 6min on 24 off. I had an idea of how to add a humidity sensor in there.
> Remember 60-65%rh over 65 you are exposed to mould.
> Happy growing
> View attachment 4826676View attachment 4826677


Where did you get the fittings?
I got these but I like yours better


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079KRRW2B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_QFRZ4M8NZ89KHPAGD557?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 14, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Where did you get the fittings?
> I got these but I like yours better
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079KRRW2B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_QFRZ4M8NZ89KHPAGD557?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Those are PG9 but you could use PG7, depending of the thickness of the wire or tubing.


Amazon.com : pg9 cable gland



happy growing


----------



## Richalpha (Apr 17, 2021)

StinkBud said:


> After 3 weeks the best 14 plants move to the veg system.
> 
> I use a dual container aeroponic system. The roots grow straight down which makes the plants easy to transfer to the flower room when the time comes.
> 
> ...


What type of timer do you use to create the 5-1 time schedule


----------



## Tracker (Apr 17, 2021)

Richalpha said:


> What type of timer do you use to create the 5-1 time schedule


I use this one https://www.amazon.com/ART-DNE-Hydroponic-Adjustable-Recycle-Controllers/dp/B00I0G3ZA8

It says unavailable on amazon, but there are others like it available. Mine is over ten years old and still works well. I haven't looked around for another one in a long time.


----------



## nomis44 (Jul 14, 2021)

StinkBud said:


> I recommend using a UPS like you would use on your computer. The size would depend on how many pumps you are using. Remember, the pumps only run for 1 minute every 5 minutes so they don't use much power.
> 
> A large UPS will keep your plants safe for days. Your ice cream is a different story though.
> 
> Of course during any power outage you will always be without light unless you have a generator.


is there a particular brand of lights and wattage that you recommend? do you use a grow tent, and what type, size and etc do you recommend? and last question what type of pumps do you recommend? I've heard a lot of them burn out over time


----------



## Tracker (Jul 14, 2021)

nomis44 said:


> is there a particular brand of lights and wattage that you recommend? do you use a grow tent, and what type, size and etc do you recommend? and last question what type of pumps do you recommend? I've heard a lot of them burn out over time


Those are very open ended questions. There's a ton of info in the RIU forums. Read through some grow journals, and grow room design threads. Decide on your size constraints, budget, and the outcome you want to achieve. Then you can figure out those questions.

I recommend you start in a 3x3 or 4x4 tent. If you've never grown before, once you get larger, it gets harder to keep everything under control.


----------



## nomis44 (Jul 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Those are very open ended questions. There's a ton of info in the RIU forums. Read through some grow journals, and grow room design threads. Decide on your size constraints, budget, and the outcome you want to achieve. Then you can figure out those questions.
> 
> I recommend you start in a 3x3 or 4x4 tent. If you've never grown before, once you get larger, it gets harder to keep everything under control.


thanks i will


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 14, 2021)

nomis44 said:


> is there a particular brand of lights and wattage that you recommend? do you use a grow tent, and what type, size and etc do you recommend? and last question what type of pumps do you recommend? I've heard a lot of them burn out over time


I probably used 5-6 of these and never had one go bad on me


----------



## nomis44 (Jul 16, 2021)

sky rocket said:


> I probably used 5-6 of these and never had one go bad on me


thanks, i will check it out


----------



## PinPin (Jul 17, 2021)

There are aquarium pumps that can do air and water pumping at the same time. Here is one of them https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/363086043820


----------



## vhalmeida (Aug 4, 2021)

I can't believe this post is still alive. I remember reading and building this system 10 years ago. Amazing.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 4, 2021)

vhalmeida said:


> I can't believe this post is still alive. I remember reading and building this system 10 years ago. Amazing.


Lol how did it work for you?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 8, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lol how did it work for you?


Works great for me, as the years go by I have made modifications to fit how I wish to grow but the basic concept remains the same.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 8, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> Works great for me, as the years go by I have made modifications to fit how I wish to grow but the basic concept remains the same.


Yea it was an interesting read. More work than I can handle though. I have enough on my hands with my small grow. Lol.... it's really great that the OP shared that though.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 23, 2021)

imo its pricey but not that complicated. if you upgrade his 18 gallon res design to a 40 gallon reservoir, pH and Ppm levels are going to be more easier to deal with it. I let pH swing between 5.4-6.2, out of that it gets correct it back to 5.8. If your strain can take lets say 400 ppm max, that's where your grow work load it gets interesting lol but with stinkbud kiss method its easier.
I use a 1.9L motts jug lol with ro water and nutrients (A+B, Cal Mag), when ppm drop below 250, i will add back to 400 ppm, besides that make your system lightproof to avoid brown algae.

happy growing


----------



## gforce3 (Sep 27, 2021)

I noticed stinksbud uses 1500-2000ppm in this system. I know every strain and grow is different but I have having a hard time dialing in my nutrients now for months I can’t get it perfect. Some times I will show a calcium deficiency which I believe I have corrected but it seems after week 3-4 the edges of my leaves get a brown look like a potassium deficiency. I have literally tried going down to 400ppm all the way to 1100ppm. Is it possible I am not feeding enough nutrients to my plants or do I have other issues going on? 
I am using botanicare kind nutrients right now at half the recommended dose, 5ml per gal cal-mag, hydrogaurd. If I use the recommended dose it just seems so high of a ppm. I am asking this in here because I know a lot of you are also using this system and any help would be greatly appreciated. I am finishing with good yields but I stride to get the perfect grow and to me I haven’t achieved that flawless grow as of yet. Best to everyone and thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> I noticed stinksbud uses 1500-2000ppm in this system. I know every strain and grow is different but I have having a hard time dialing in my nutrients now for months I can’t get it perfect. Some times I will show a calcium deficiency which I believe I have corrected but it seems after week 3-4 the edges of my leaves get a brown look like a potassium deficiency. I have literally tried going down to 400ppm all the way to 1100ppm. Is it possible I am not feeding enough nutrients to my plants or do I have other issues going on?
> I am using botanicare kind nutrients right now at half the recommended dose, 5ml per gal cal-mag, hydrogaurd. If I use the recommended dose it just seems so high of a ppm. I am asking this in here because I know a lot of you are also using this system and any help would be greatly appreciated. I am finishing with good yields but I stride to get the perfect grow and to me I haven’t achieved that flawless grow as of yet. Best to everyone and thanks for any help in advance!


I use the gh flora trio line using the Lucas formula. My ppms are around 1400 on the 7 scale.


----------



## gforce3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I use the gh flora trio line using the Lucas formula. My ppms are around 1400 on the 7 scale.


Do you use RO water?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> Do you use RO water?


Yes


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

This is her right now...


----------



## gforce3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> This is her right now...
> 
> View attachment 4996966


Looking good. Have you had any issues like I am having with this system? I don’t understand why sometimes my plants stress especially early on. I have perfect atmosphere conditions and lighting. It’s definitely a nutrient recipe issue. 
how much calmag do you add using ro water? 
I was thinking of upping it to 7ml per gal but botanicare kind base has calcium and magnesium in it so I am a bit confused as to what is going on here. It’s been a never ending struggle and I never had these problems in the past


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> Looking good. Have you had any issues like I am having with this system? I don’t understand why sometimes my plants stress especially early on. I have perfect atmosphere conditions and lighting. It’s definitely a nutrient recipe issue.
> how much calmag do you add using ro water?
> I was thinking of upping it to 7ml per gal but botanicare kind base has calcium and magnesium in it so I am a bit confused as to what is going on here. It’s been a never ending struggle and I never had these problems in the past


I don't use any calmag. Just the Lucas formula. 8ml. Micro....16ml. Bloom. per gallon. Works great! And it's really easy. You can get floranova bloom which is the same as the Lucas formula, only its 1 part so its even easier. Google it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> Looking good. Have you had any issues like I am having with this system? I don’t understand why sometimes my plants stress especially early on. I have perfect atmosphere conditions and lighting. It’s definitely a nutrient recipe issue.
> how much calmag do you add using ro water?
> I was thinking of upping it to 7ml per gal but botanicare kind base has calcium and magnesium in it so I am a bit confused as to what is going on here. It’s been a never ending struggle and I never had these problems in the past


Also you can run it full cycle. 



I've been running the same ppms since it was this size. The first day I transplanted.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> Looking good. Have you had any issues like I am having with this system? I don’t understand why sometimes my plants stress especially early on. I have perfect atmosphere conditions and lighting. It’s definitely a nutrient recipe issue.
> how much calmag do you add using ro water?
> I was thinking of upping it to 7ml per gal but botanicare kind base has calcium and magnesium in it so I am a bit confused as to what is going on here. It’s been a never ending struggle and I never had these problems in the past


I tried cutting the ratio down and she didn't like it. I raised it to full strength and she's loved it ever since.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't mind the bucket. I'm a cheap fuck. Lol


----------



## gforce3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Don't mind the bucket. I'm a cheap fuck. Lol


Thanks for the input my friend


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

gforce3 said:


> Thanks for the input my friend


No sweat.


----------



## gforce3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No sweat.


So come to find out, using botanicare kind there is no need to add cal-mag to ro water. Kind base had enhanced calcium and the bloom has enhanced magnesium. So my dumb ass has been adding way to much cal-mag and ruining the process. Making my plants get too much nitrogen and locking out my calcium. This is what I get for switching nutrients and not doing the correct research. Lesson learned. Now that I figured this out, I do have to say the botanicare kind is a very clean product to run in this system and HPA systems. Now I can finally perfect what I have been struggling with for the last few months. It’s embarrassing actually but is what it is. I’m happy to have figured out the problem


----------



## Island.genetics (Oct 16, 2021)

vhalmeida said:


> I can't believe this post is still alive. I remember reading and building this system 10 years ago. Amazing.


Yup same here!!!! I was so happy when I saw this hahahaha


----------



## GeoBewley (Nov 4, 2021)

StinkBud said:


> *Outdoor growers are heading inside now so I thought if might be a good time to start a thread on how you can harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8' closet.
> 
> I'll take you through my process from start to harvest.
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## Richalpha (Dec 13, 2021)

In rdwc my ppms are 400-500 in veg and 1000 tops in flower. I know the kelp in the liquid karma helps alot when it comes to high ppms but my plants grow just fine with low ppms as long as my environment stays dialed in.

Kelp for less liquid kelp extract is a good cheaper substitute for liquid karma. I have used it with advanced nutrients connoisseur and current culture nutrient line with 0 issues
Every 6ml per gallon will add 40ppms to your mix


----------



## TheKnownHipster (Dec 29, 2021)

Anyone harvesting a pound every three weeks? Lol


----------



## Tracker (Dec 29, 2021)

TheKnownHipster said:


> Anyone harvesting a pound every three weeks? Lol


I built my first hydro systems way back based on this thread. I haven't grown in this type of system in a long time, but if you follow the cyclical, staggered grow schedule, you will pull that much or more depending on your space and lights. This thread is legendary. I'm sure there are hundreds of growers that built stuff based on this thread and had great success.

Peace


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

TheKnownHipster said:


> Anyone harvesting a pound every three weeks? Lol


Close 
But I did run this back in the day gained a lot of knowledge trial and error before the web 
Sometimes ya just have a go in life


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 29, 2021)

I've used a variation of the Roughneck tubs a few times and had good success with them. I have two White Widow Autos in one now just about 3-4 weeks from harvest. Mine work well and are easy to service. MY WW#1 is 35" tall and covers about 10 sq ft canopy. WW#2 isonly 20" tallandcovers about 1 sq ft! Different phenos.


----------



## Badjem (Feb 28, 2022)

StinkBud said:


> Here's the thing bro... The original article was posted in 2008 from stuff I was doing in 2006. For example, the things we are learning about beneficial bacteria wasn't really known about 10 years ago. I mean we knew about it but you couldn't go down to your local store and buy it and we didn't have a clue about how to use them even if we could. Growing techniques change daily. Success still depends on one core element, genetics.
> 
> By far the most important thing is genetics. Genetics is 99% of your success. You can take a clone of OG Kush SFV and grow it in store bought soil with off the shelf nutes and it will be amazing! There are guys around here getting 2lbs. per light using soil and winning awards doing it! Now of course you still need basic knowledge but my point is growing weed is easy if you don't make it hard. One of the things I've learned over the last 10 years if what may be easy for one guy, may be impossible for another. It took me awhile to admit it but I'm a realist not superman.
> 
> ...


Hello I need help how do you start from seed that yourube video their has to be better way breaking open rapinrooter plugs please help can I use small Rockwool and then put in net pot in aeroponics setup


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Badjem said:


> Hello I need help how do you start from seed that yourube video their has to be better way breaking open rapinrooter plugs please help can I use small Rockwool and then put in net pot in aeroponics setup


Plant in the dirt, water, and it should grow.


----------



## Badjem (Feb 28, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Plant in the dirt, water, and it should grow.


Lol nope


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Badjem said:


> Lol nope


Somehow nature makes it work


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 28, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Somehow nature makes it work


Nature... it uh,... finds a way...


----------



## dizzygirlio (Feb 28, 2022)

Yay! I can't believe someone resurrected this thread. This is the thread that inspired me to create an account on here 10 years ago.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> Yay! I can't believe someone resurrected this thread. This is the thread that inspired me to create an account on here 10 years ago.


Same here!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2022)

@StinkBud had a pretty big impact on a lot of people lives. Hope your doing well buddy!!


----------



## Tracker (Mar 1, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> @StinkBud had a pretty big impact on a lot of people lives. Hope your doing well buddy!!


Whenever I see this thread pop up, it makes me wonder how many growers it has influenced and how many pounds of weed have been the result. Truly prolific.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 1, 2022)

Badjem said:


> Hello I need help how do you start from seed that yourube video their has to be better way breaking open rapinrooter plugs please help can I use small Rockwool and then put in net pot in aeroponics setup


You don't have to remove the rapid rooters you can grow right thru them


----------



## riuoldmember (Mar 1, 2022)

this thread is still going? i remember viewing this 10 years ago. just read up on perpetual harvests and youll get this for pretty much any budget over 800 dollars.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You don't have to remove the rapid rooters you can grow right thru them


I actually used to cut the top half inch off so they would fit into my net pots easier after sprouting so I could put the neoprene collars on without hem being pushed up out of the netpot.


----------



## Badjem (Mar 2, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> I actually used to cut the top half inch off so they would fit into my net pots easier after sprouting so I could put the neoprene collars on without hem being pushed up out of the netpot.


I going to use rockwool that what I got I got net pot and the collars as well


----------



## Badjem (Mar 2, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> I actually used to cut the top half inch off so they would fit into my net pots easier after sprouting so I could put the neoprene collars on without hem being pushed up out of the netpot.


How to do it with rockwool?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 2, 2022)

Badjem said:


> How to do it with rockwool?


Cut it small so it fits in the net pot then clone as you normally would.


----------



## Badjem (Mar 2, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> Cut it small so it fits in the net pot then clone as you normally would.


Got that how you put the neoprene collar on


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 2, 2022)

If using seeds you have to wait until it sprouts past the netpot then put the collar on if using clones just slip it around the stem and press it down into the netpot.


----------



## Badjem (Mar 2, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> If using seeds you have to wait until it sprouts past the netpot then put the collar on if using clones just slip it around the stem and press it down into the netpot.


Got you thanks lot of people were saying I could not use the rockwool in this setup awesome thanks


----------



## disbeverk (Mar 8, 2022)

Badjem said:


> Got you thanks lot of people were saying I could not use the rockwool in this setup awesome thanks


rockwool works great in this setup, just make sure they're well rooted before transferring. rockwool retains more water than rapid rooters or root riot plugs, it can increase the risk of dampening off.


----------



## Badjem (Mar 10, 2022)

disbeverk said:


> rockwool works great in this setup, just make sure they're well rooted before transferring. rockwool retains more water than rapid rooters or root riot plugs, it can increase the risk of dampening off.


Thanks man now I have another question for grow tent I have 1000 watt hps wanted to use it I has a big sunleaves 8 inch enclosed reflector. So was wondering so that means I need an 8 inch exhaust and carbon filter but I want a 5×5 tent what is good one that will take the 8 inch or what else should I do


----------



## Badjem (Apr 18, 2022)

DoubleBubble said:


> Stink Bud is there ANY way I could get a signed copy of your High Times cover? I will send it to you or Pay Pal you and you send one to me so you can maintain your privacy? I would gladly donate a little extra for the Stink Bud Cause so you can pass on more love. I just feel it would be an honor since you are such a great guy! I am sure I am not the ONLY one. We could pitch in to get you a PO Box or something.Peace brother and I riding the Karma Train! You are an inspiration Bro!
> 
> kiss-ass


I want one to did he hook it up for you


----------



## Badjem (Apr 22, 2022)

whulkamania said:


> Unless you want to get raided by the D.E.A I would not do it because a pound every three weeks will take alot of work.


Lol I remember this post back in the day this guy is a nut period hulkamania weirdo


----------



## larco73 (May 22, 2022)

BigBud66 said:


> Go to page 75 , Stink complied his masterpiece there for us to resource. It has all the palns, nutes,anything and everything


I couldn't find the plans and things on page 75. Are they still available ?Thanks


----------



## Mont[email protected]@ (May 22, 2022)

larco73 said:


> I couldn't find the plans and things on page 75. Are they still available ?Thanks


I couldn't find it either but I have copies of his original plans.

ps. the sprayer are Antelco 15745 aka EZ-Clone Sprayers

happy growing


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 23, 2022)

Here is his High Times article.

Happy Growing


----------



## Badjem (May 23, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> I couldn't find it either but I have copies of his original plans.
> 
> ps. the sprayer are Antelco 15745 aka EZ-Clone Sprayers
> 
> happy growing


I got the book with the updated ones they better then old ones. Plus I added my own stuff to stinks plans he us a great dude shared a lot with cannibis community


----------



## Badjem (May 23, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> Here is his High Times article.
> 
> Happy Growing


----------



## Badjem (May 23, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> I couldn't find it either but I have copies of his original plans.
> 
> ps. the sprayer are Antelco 15745 aka EZ-Clone Sprayers
> 
> happy growing


----------



## larco73 (May 24, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> I couldn't find it either but I have copies of his original plans.
> 
> ps. the sprayer are Antelco 15745 aka EZ-Clone Sprayers
> 
> happy growing


Thank you


----------



## larco73 (May 24, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 3, 2022)

Anyone have a copy or can locate the last nutrient recipe StinkBud put up for this system? I searched I know I am just missing it but with 609 pages it is hard. I found the one in the beginning but there is another that I used for years that he posted much later into the thread with additional additives, still botanicare but it included silica guard and hydroguard maybe some others. I moved and can't find my document 

Not this one:
Veg:

126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Vegetative Formula

Anyone? Thank you!


----------



## Badjem (Jun 3, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> Anyone have a copy or can locate the last nutrient recipe StinkBud put up for this system? I searched I know I am just missing it but with 609 pages it is hard. I found the one in the beginning but there is another that I used for years that he posted much later into the thread with additional additives, still botanicare but it included silica guard and hydroguard maybe some others. I moved and can't find my document
> 
> Not this one:
> Veg:
> ...


Is it in the newer book I have below I downloaded for few bucks all the new systems


----------



## Badjem (Jun 3, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> Anyone have a copy or can locate the last nutrient recipe StinkBud put up for this system? I searched I know I am just missing it but with 609 pages it is hard. I found the one in the beginning but there is another that I used for years that he posted much later into the thread with additional additives, still botanicare but it included silica guard and hydroguard maybe some others. I moved and can't find my document
> 
> Not this one:
> Veg:
> ...


Here is some


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 3, 2022)

Badjem said:


> Is it in the newer book I have below I downloaded for few bucks all the new systems


Can you post the Veg recipe? I have some seedlings I would like to move into a tub today or tomorrow.


----------



## Badjem (Jun 3, 2022)

BleedsGreen said:


> Can you post the Veg recipe? I have some seedlings I would like to move into a tub today or tomorrow.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 3, 2022)

Thank you, I have those I was hoping someone had his updated recipe that includes all the additives like hyrdroguard he added them latter my 100 or so pages in on this thread but I can't seem to locate them now.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi everyone, cleaning my laptop I found two Botanicare PBP spreadsheet that can help a lot of growers using PBP grow/bloom.
One is Super stoner feeding schedule and the other one is PBP Elemental PPM spreadsheet. I'm also including a pdf for how to get elemental ppm for other liquid fertilizer.
I don't use PBP anymore, too many bottles of liquid fertilizer and it gets expensive.
 

For the last 4 years I been making my own liquid fertilizer using hydrobuddy. The last 3 years I been using this recipe for AERO/NFT with great results.


I use RO water so I also make my own Cal Mag Plus.





DIY Hydroponic Nutrients in 5 minutes


Pour salts in bottles: Part A: Calcium Nitrate Potassium Nitrate Iron DTPA (10 or 11%) Part B: Monopotassium Phosphate Magnesium Sulfate Manganese Sulfate Sodium Borate Zinc Sulfate Sodium Molybdate Fill the rest of the bottles with RO/distilled water. Potassium Hydroxide flakes if you need...



www.rollitup.org









Hydrobuddy


So if you've ever been interested in creating an exact nutrient profile and breaking free from the money pit that hydro companies are, hopefully this will be of some use. Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I thought a thread on how to use hydrobuddy where anyone can input their...



www.rollitup.org





happy growing


----------



## tommyinajar (Sep 15, 2022)

12,186 posts?!?!?

What the hell are you guys doing with 17 LBs of weed a year?

Smuggling it INTO Mexico?


----------



## mattypp (Jan 1, 2023)

I've read through about 200 pages worth of info and this convinced me to swap over to a similar setup. One thing I missed is what are you using to hold the clones in place when they're in the net pots?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2023)

mattypp said:


> I've read through about 200 pages worth of info and this convinced me to swap over to a similar setup. One thing I missed is what are you using to hold the clones in place when they're in the net pots?


PVC rails


----------



## mattypp (Jan 1, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> PVC rails


I mean hold the actual plants upright within the net pot. I typically use the clay balls in my DWC grow, just curious about what's used here.


----------

